# The Official Happy Birthday Thread



## Stroodlepuff (7/3/14)

Happy happy birthday to @vaalboy

have a vapey day and a fantastic year

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Riaz (7/3/14)

heppy birfday boet

have a lekker one!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (7/3/14)

congrats @vaalboy

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TylerD (7/3/14)

Happi happi @vaalboy ! Have a great day!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## annemarievdh (7/3/14)

Happy Burthday @vaalboy! Hope you are spoiled rotten with vape surprises 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SVS1000 (7/3/14)

Happy happy. Have a good one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shabbar (7/3/14)

heppi heppi , geniet

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (7/3/14)

Happy Birthday @vaalboy! been an awesome experience watching you grow with us

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Derick (7/3/14)

Happy Bday dude!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (7/3/14)

May it be the best day and year ever, and may your coils be pieces of art!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (7/3/14)

Happy birthday @vaalboy - may you experience many healthy vape years.

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## ET (7/3/14)

geluk meneer

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (7/3/14)

Happy happy hope its a good one

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/3/14)

Happy Birthday Markus!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (7/3/14)

Happy Birthday boet! Hope you have a vapetastic day and year ahead!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## andro (7/3/14)

Happy bday. Enjoy ur day and vape a lot

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zodiac (7/3/14)

Happy birthday !! Hope you have a wonderful day

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY (7/3/14)

happy birthday vaal booooi enjoy it

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vaalboy (7/3/14)

Thank you so much for all the bday wishes guys. Most appreciated

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (8/3/14)

Missed it. Happy birthday!
Hope you had a wonderful day and going to have a lekker vape filled weekend

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ShaneW (8/3/14)

Happy belated birthday boet

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Metal Liz (17/4/14)

okay, i see we have plenty of birthday threads hahaha, how's about we keep one general one...?

I would like wish the following people sharing their "escape from the womb" day today an awesome birthday and a great year ahead  - @Just "B" , @mrbloew and @Shazzi. Hope you all have had a wonderful day thus far

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Zodiac (17/4/14)

Many birthdays today, just before Easter weekend, wonder if it was planned  only kidding, happy birthday guys

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BhavZ (17/4/14)

Happy Birthday Guys! All the best and my you have a vape-tastic day and year ahead.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ET (17/4/14)

happy birthday all. may it be a good one

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Just B (17/4/14)

Wow. Thanks for the messages today and happy birthday to those that share this awsome day with me. Hope your day was as fantastic as mine. Made myself some new "juices" and spent my day sharing what I was smoking with friend who are still not given up the "stinkies" yet. So awesome to want to share what I have, but not want to share what they have

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Metal Liz (24/4/14)

We have a birthday today  happy, happy birthday to @Shako!!! Hope you have a great day


----------



## crack2483 (24/4/14)

Happy happy @Shako. May your day be vapetastic. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stroodlepuff (24/4/14)

Oooh thanks for that @Metal Liz  I missed it oopsie! 

Happy birthday @Shako have a super fab vaping day!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (24/4/14)

happy birthday @Shako 

have a lekker one


----------



## Silver (24/4/14)

happy birthday @Shako - all the best and have a great day


----------



## BhavZ (24/4/14)

Happy Birthday @Shako Hope you have a vape-tastic day!


----------



## johan (24/4/14)

@Shako

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Die Kriek (24/4/14)

Happy happy @Shako. Hope you have a heavenly vapetastic day (see what I did there )


----------



## Gazzacpt (24/4/14)

Happy bday @Shako wishing you a good one.

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/4/14)

Happy Birthday @Shako!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## andro (24/4/14)

Happy bday


----------



## Shako (24/4/14)

Thanks for all the wishes.
Was so surprised when i saw all the alerts when i logged in.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre (24/4/14)

Have a super day and year ahead, @Shako.


----------



## Just B (24/4/14)

Happy Birthday @Shako. Hope you have had an awesome day.


----------



## Gazzacpt (27/4/14)

According to the forum reminder thingy today is the day @Jibbz786 arrived into this world. Happy Birthday hope you having a fantastic day.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (27/4/14)

Happy birthday bud 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (27/4/14)

According to the forum reminder thingy today is the day @Jibbz786 arrived into this world. Happy Birthday hope you having a fantastic day.


----------



## BhavZ (27/4/14)

Happy Birthday @Jibbz786! Hope you have vape-tastic day!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shabbar (27/4/14)

Heppi heppi

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jibbz786 (27/4/14)

Aww thank you guys  and as a gift from my side to everyone.. Tomorrow is a holiday


----------



## Andre (27/4/14)

Happy birthday, @Jibbz786. And thanks for the holiday.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (27/4/14)

Have a wonderful day @Jibbz786


----------



## Jibbz786 (27/4/14)

Thankyou. Guys

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## andro (27/4/14)

Happy bday


----------



## Silver (27/4/14)

Have a great long weekend birthday @Jibbz786


----------



## Metal Liz (29/4/14)

Happy belated birthday to @Jibbz786, sorry i missed it  Hope you had a great day!!!

Then, we have 3 birthdays in the house today 
I would like to wish @Mow@CraftVapour , @PeterHarris and @The Golf a very happy birthday!!! Hope you all have a fantastic day and get spoilt rotten!!!


----------



## Riaz (29/4/14)

happy birthday guys


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (29/4/14)

Have an awesome birthday @Shako


----------



## Die Kriek (29/4/14)

Happy birthdays guys!!


----------



## Andre (29/4/14)

Wow, busy day on the birthday front. Happy birthday to @Mow@CraftVapour , @PeterHarris and @The Golf. May the day be awesome and the year ahead the best ever.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (29/4/14)

happy birthday !! to

@Mow
@CraftVapour
@PeterHarris
@The Golf 

Have a vapetastick day


----------



## BhavZ (29/4/14)

Happy Birthday @Mow@CraftVapour, @The Golf and @PeterHarris. May you have a vape-tastic day!


----------



## Stroodlepuff (29/4/14)

Happy Happy peeps


----------



## vaalboy (29/4/14)

Happy birthday guys


----------



## crack2483 (29/4/14)

Happy vaping guys.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Golf (29/4/14)

Hey thanks all for the birthday wishes, having a very relaxing day. Vaping my Reo with the current juice Mystic Ry4

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gazzacpt (29/4/14)

Happy Birthday guys


----------



## Rowan Francis (29/4/14)

happy birthday people .. have a good one


----------



## Jibbz786 (30/4/14)

Awww i missed it tooo

happy belated Birthday

@Mow
@CraftVapour
@PeterHarris
@The Golf

and happy Birthday to @NOOBVAPER 

@Metal Liz Thankyou

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Metal Liz (30/4/14)

Happy birthday to @NOOBVAPER and @texosteve  Hope you guys have a vapingtastic day


----------



## Andre (30/4/14)

@NOOBVAPER and @texosteve may the day and year ahead be the best ever.


----------



## crack2483 (30/4/14)

Happy birthday guys. Enjoy.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rowan Francis (30/4/14)

have a good one guys


----------



## BhavZ (30/4/14)

Happy Birthday guys, have a vape-tastic day!


----------



## Die Kriek (30/4/14)

Happy happy guys!


----------



## annemarievdh (30/4/14)

Happy Birthday 

@NOOBVAPER and 
@texosteve


----------



## Metal Liz (2/5/14)

happy birthday @robert679  hope you have an awesome one


----------



## crack2483 (2/5/14)

Happy happy @robert697

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## annemarievdh (2/5/14)

Happy burthday !! @robert679. Hope you have a vapeing day


----------



## Metal Liz (5/5/14)

today is another busy day for birthdays 

I would like to wish the following peeps a very happy escape from the womb day, hope you all have a rocking day and a fantastic year ahead of you 

@Spiri 
@Carlap 
@vigilant 

Party on peeps


----------



## Stroodlepuff (5/5/14)

Happy birthday guys


----------



## Riaz (5/5/14)

happy birthday peeps


----------



## johan (5/5/14)

Happy Birthday guys!


----------



## Andre (5/5/14)

Hi, @Spiri, @Carlap and @vigilant. Have an awesome day and may the year ahead be the bestest ever.


----------



## BhavZ (5/5/14)

Happy Birthday guys! Have a vape-tastic day!


----------



## thekeeperza (5/5/14)

Happy birthday guys - may it be an awesome one!


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/5/14)




----------



## Die Kriek (5/5/14)

Happy happy guys! Hope you get lots of vape gear prezzies

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vaalboy (5/5/14)

Happy birthday guys


----------



## The Golf (5/5/14)

Happy BDay all hope you have a vapourlicious day.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## annemarievdh (5/5/14)

Happy Birthday to

@Spiri
@Carlap
@vigilant

Hope you have a vapetastick day


----------



## Spiri (5/5/14)

Thank you for the birthday wishes. I have some awesome vapemail that I will post pictures of when I get home.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Metal Liz (9/5/14)

another birthday in the house today! happy happy birthday to @Imran  hope you have an awesome one


----------



## Riaz (9/5/14)

happy birthday @Imran 

have a lekker one buddy


----------



## crack2483 (9/5/14)

Happy happy @Imran

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wca (9/5/14)

Happy Bday @Imran . Hope you have a awesome one!


----------



## Alex (9/5/14)

Happy Birthday Guys


----------



## Gizmo (9/5/14)

Shew, 3 in one day. Wish you guys a super happy birthday!!


----------



## vaalboy (9/5/14)

Happy birthday!!!


----------



## BhavZ (9/5/14)

Happy Birthday @Imran ! Hope you have a vape-tastic day!


----------



## johan (10/5/14)

Happy Birthday @CraftyZA wish you a wonderful day today!


----------



## crack2483 (10/5/14)

Happy happy @CraftyZA

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## annemarievdh (10/5/14)

Happy Birthday @CraftyZA, hope you have a vapetastick day!!!


----------



## BhavZ (10/5/14)

Happy Birthday @CraftyZA Have a Vape-Tastic Day!


----------



## Die Kriek (10/5/14)

Happy Happy @CraftyZA!


----------



## Silver (10/5/14)

Metal Liz said:


> another birthday in the house today! happy happy birthday to @Imran  hope you have an awesome one



LOL, @Imran hasn't made a single post since he joined on 20 March.
Lets hope he comes back with all the birthday wishes
@Imran, if you are out there somewhere, come back and take part in the forum!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (10/5/14)

Happy birthday @CraftyZA 
Hope you have a great day and a prosperous year ahead!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz (10/5/14)

Happy birthday @CraftyZA, hope you're having a great one!!!

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## andro (10/5/14)

Happy bday @CraftyZA


----------



## shabbar (10/5/14)

happy birthday @CraftyZA


----------



## Andre (10/5/14)

Have a super birthday @CraftyZA, and may the year ahead be the best ever.


----------



## Riaz (10/5/14)

happy birthday @CraftyZA 

have a lekker one


----------



## CraftyZA (11/5/14)

Thanks guys and girls. Sorry for being so quite the last few days. I'm still blaming the job mostly. However, yesterday my wife bought me an advanced driving course at Gerotek, so I spent most of the day there. No wife in the world can beat her. Glad I cought her before some other guy did  I was actually kidnapped by my 2 brothers on her instruction, and they took me there without telling me where I'm going, only I had to take my new focus ST170 with, and they cannot tell me why we need to go with 2 cars. :-o
So some highlights will be posted in that other pic thread. But The video needs to go here I think.

That is me correcting oversteer, or as I like to call it... Drifting 
Can't wait for the rain!!!! Just kidding.... although... no, I promise I will be good... maybe...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Andre (11/5/14)

Wow, that must have been fun.


----------



## vaalboy (12/5/14)

Happy belated birthday wishes guys!


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/5/14)

Happy Birthday to Hi Ho! Hope you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## TylerD (12/5/14)

Happi happi IK! Hope you have an awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (12/5/14)

Have a super day @Silver. And may the year ahead be the best ever.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (12/5/14)

Happy birthday @Silver Hope you have a super day

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## crack2483 (12/5/14)

Happy happy. Best of vaping to you. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (12/5/14)

Thank you guys. Really awesome day its gonna be! And thanks for all the help and encourayment over the past 6 months. Its been amazing.


----------



## thekeeperza (12/5/14)

Happy birthday @Silver - have an awesome day

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Gizmo (12/5/14)

Irnest my sexy man! Happy birthday buddy, hope you have a super day bud!


----------



## johan (12/5/14)

Happy Birthday @Silver - why doesn't your birthday show up on the main page?


----------



## BhavZ (12/5/14)

Happy Birthday @Silver! Hope you have a vape-tastic day!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Metal Liz (12/5/14)

Best wishes for a great birthday to @Silver!! hope you have a rocking day and a fantastic year stretching out in front of you

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/5/14)

johan said:


> Happy Birthday @Silver - why doesn't your birthday show up on the main page?



Because Hi Ho is a birthday Ninja! 

And here is his t-shirt!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (12/5/14)

Lol, thanks guys. So nice to get all the wishes!
Rob your Tshirt picture is just hilarious


----------



## Tristan (12/5/14)

Happy Birthday @Silver. Have a ring ding day, and all the best for the year ahead. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rex_Bael (12/5/14)

Happy happy @Silver, may there be many more vapetastic years to come

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Ollypop (12/5/14)

Happy cakeday @Silver






Sent from my Xperia ZL using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (12/5/14)

Happy bday @Silver have a great day and year to come.

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Die Kriek (12/5/14)

Happy happy Mr. @Silver! Time to break out the birthday cake juice!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (12/5/14)

Thanks guys - 

thanks for the "card" @Ollypop - LOL

@Die Kriek - Birthday cake juice - haven't thought of that. Interesting. Maybe some Choc Mint and Vanilla Custard? Need to still try Choc Coconut from VapeKing.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Die Kriek (12/5/14)

Need some cotton candy in there as well for the 'icing'

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## annemarievdh (12/5/14)

Congratulations on the celebration day of your birth @Silver. Hope you had a vapetastick day !!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (13/5/14)

Thanks @annemarievdh !
Was a great day indeed

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz (20/5/14)

A very happy birthday to @BigK  Hope you have an amazing day filled with vapetastic fun!!!


----------



## johan (20/5/14)

Amazing day to you @BigK!


----------



## andro (20/5/14)

Happy bday @BigK


----------



## Andre (20/5/14)

Have a great day and the best year ever, @BigK.


----------



## BhavZ (20/5/14)

Happy Birthday @BigK! Hope you have a vape-tastic day!


----------



## annemarievdh (20/5/14)

Happy Birthday @BigK !! Hope you get spoiled rotten


----------



## RIEFY (20/5/14)

happy birthday!

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## BigK (20/5/14)

Morning guys and gals. Thank you for all the birthday wishes. Started the day off with some lekker VM so its definately going to be a good day

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (20/5/14)

Happy birthday @BigK 
Nice way to start the day indeed 
Have a good one


----------



## Gazzacpt (20/5/14)

Happy happy @BigK enjoy

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Metal Liz (21/5/14)

a very happy birthday to @SunRam and @MikeyB  hope you guys have an amazing day!!!


----------



## Andre (21/5/14)

Yes, @SunRam and @MikeyB have super days and may the year ahead be the best ever.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## thekeeperza (21/5/14)

Happy birthday @SunRam and @MikeyB - may your day be epic.


----------



## BigK (21/5/14)

Happy birthday @SunRam and @MikeyB. Hope you have a vapetastic day ahead.


----------



## Silver (21/5/14)

Happy birthday guys. Enjoy your day!


----------



## vaalboy (21/5/14)

Happy birthday guys - have an awesome day!


----------



## Riaz (21/5/14)

happy birthday guys!!!

have a super one


----------



## BhavZ (21/5/14)

Happy birthday guys! Hope you have a vape-tastic day!


----------



## Die Kriek (21/5/14)

Happy happy guys! And belated happys to the ones I missed


----------



## johan (21/5/14)

Wish you both a happy birthday @SunRam & @MikeyB


----------



## andro (21/5/14)

Happy bday to both of u


----------



## annemarievdh (21/5/14)

Hope you have a wonderful day, happy birthday!!

@SunRam and
@MikeyB.

Enjoy


----------



## RIEFY (21/5/14)

happy birfday guys

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Gazzacpt (21/5/14)

Happy bday okes enjoy

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## BumbleBee (21/5/14)

Happy Birthday @SunRam & @MikeyB, hope you guys have an awesome day


----------



## TylerD (21/5/14)

Happi birthday guys.


----------



## SunRam (21/5/14)

Thanks guys, appreciate it! And happy bday @MikeyB

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stroodlepuff (21/5/14)

happy happy????


----------



## Metal Liz (27/5/14)

we have 2 birthdays in the house again today 

A very happy birthday to @darthvapor and @Physco Puppy, hope you have an amazingly vapetastic day and a stunner of a year ahead


----------



## TylerD (27/5/14)

Happi happi guys! Have a great day!


----------



## crack2483 (27/5/14)

Happy birthday vapors. 

*wonders when a cake juice will surface*

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## annemarievdh (27/5/14)

Happy Birth Day guys!!!

@darthvapor and 
@Physco Puppy


----------



## BigK (27/5/14)

Happy Birthday guys. Wishing you a fantastic year ahead

@darthvapor 
@Physco Puppy


----------



## BhavZ (27/5/14)

Happy Birthday Guys! Hope you have a vape-tastic day!


----------



## vaalboy (27/5/14)

Happy birthday guys - hope you have an awesome day


----------



## shabbar (27/5/14)

happy birthday !!!


----------



## BumbleBee (27/5/14)

@darthvapor
@Physco Puppy 

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## Metal Liz (29/5/14)

It's birthday time again  

@Kinx, wishing you a great birthday with a wonderful year ahead of you 


??


----------



## Stroodlepuff (29/5/14)

Happy birthday


----------



## Riaz (29/5/14)

happy birthday @Kinx 

have a lekker one


----------



## BumbleBee (29/5/14)

Yay! Happy Birthday @Kinx .... and welcome to the forum

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (29/5/14)

Happy Birtday @Kinx


----------



## Metal Liz (30/5/14)

another birthday today  

Happy birthday to @Tiffer, hope you have a vapetastic day and great year ahead of you


----------



## annemarievdh (30/5/14)

Happy Birthday @Tiffer


----------



## Stroodlepuff (30/5/14)




----------



## TylerD (30/5/14)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## crack2483 (30/5/14)

Happy happy @Tiffer

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Metal Liz (30/5/14)

TylerD said:


> View attachment 5629



I'm so stealing this pic hahaha

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TylerD (30/5/14)

Metal Liz said:


> I'm so stealing this pic hahaha


??


----------



## BumbleBee (2/6/14)

*Happy Birthday* to ...

@andro 
@Reinvanhardt 
@Mikey 

Have an *Awesome *day guys!

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## BhavZ (2/6/14)

Happy Birthday guys! Hope you have an epic and vape-tastic day!!!

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Metal Liz (2/6/14)

wow it's the birthday trio today!!!  

Happy birthday guys, hope you have a vapetastic day and a great year ahead filled with loads of vaping goodness 



(told you i'm gonna steal this one @TylerD  )

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## shabbar (2/6/14)

heppi birthday !! enjoy

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## annemarievdh (2/6/14)

Have fun calibrating the date of your birth 

@andro
@Reinvanhardt
@Mikey

Reactions: Funny 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (2/6/14)

Happy birthday guys  Hope you have a vapey day

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan (2/6/14)

@andro 
@Reinvanhardt 
@Mikey

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (2/6/14)

Happy Birthday guys

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Die Kriek (2/6/14)

Happy happy guys! 

@Silver, how's that birthday cake juice coming?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## vaalboy (2/6/14)

Happy birthday guys! Have an awesome day.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (2/6/14)

annemarievdh said:


> Have fun calibrating the date of your birth
> 
> @andro
> @Reinvanhardt
> @Mikey



Wow, all three of you today! Happy birthday - wishing you a fabulous year ahead!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (2/6/14)

Die Kriek said:


> Happy happy guys!
> 
> @Silver, how's that birthday cake juice coming?



Sorry @Die Kriek , please remind me again

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Die Kriek (2/6/14)

@Silver, from here


----------



## Gazzacpt (2/6/14)

Happy bday guys have a fantastic day

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (2/6/14)

Aah yes @Die Kriek 
My birthday cake juice was in fact VM Choc Mint, tried and tested for me 

But since then and with @RevnLucky7 and the Cape Vape Meet, so many juices have landed that its all a bit overwhelming. Am taking it slow though

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (2/6/14)

Silver said:


> Aah yes @Die Kriek
> My birthday cake juice was in fact VM Choc Mint, tried and tested for me
> 
> But since then and with @RevnLucky7 and the Cape Vape Meet, so many juices have landed that its all a bit overwhelming. Am taking it slow though



You're welcome


----------



## BigK (2/6/14)

Happy birthday guys. Have an awesome one !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## crack2483 (2/6/14)

Happy birthday to all day of birth celebrators. May you coils and wicks give you no problems and may your juice taste extra awesome. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Ollypop (2/6/14)

Happy birthday guys!!!!!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ET (2/6/14)

happy birthday all !!!!!


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/6/14)

Happy birthday guys! 
@andro
@Reinvanhardt
@Mikey

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (2/6/14)

@andro
@Reinvanhardt
@Mikey

Have a super birthday. May the year ahead be the best ever.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Metal Liz (5/6/14)

another birthday in the house today, time to celebrate and have some cake 

happy birthday to @emqube, hope you have a lovely day and a fantastic vaping year stretching out in front of you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (5/6/14)

happy happy @emqube 

have a lekker one


----------



## crack2483 (5/6/14)

Happy happy @emqube

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## annemarievdh (5/6/14)

Happy Birthday @emqube


----------



## capetocuba (5/6/14)

Happy birthday @emqube !!


----------



## capetocuba (5/6/14)

Happy birthdays to @andro
@Reinvanhardt
@Mikey


----------



## BumbleBee (5/6/14)

Happy Happy @emqube


----------



## Stroodlepuff (7/6/14)

Happy happy birthday to @annemarievdh and @Pappi 

Have a super vapey day guys

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## capetocuba (7/6/14)

Happy birthday to @annemarievdh and @Pappi !!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (7/6/14)

Happy Birthday @annemarievdh & @Pappi 

Hope you all have a superdooperamazing day

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/6/14)

Happy Birthday @annemarievdh and @Pappi! I hope you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Die Kriek (7/6/14)

Happy happy @annemarievdh and @Pappi! Have a vapetastic day!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (7/6/14)

Happy bday lady and gent have a fantastic day

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## shabbar (7/6/14)

happy birthday @annemarievdh @Pappi 

have an awsum one !!!

vape on

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (7/6/14)

Happy birthday @annemarievdh !
Wishing you a great birthday weekend filled with lots of presents and a fun time

And thanks for being such an awesome female forum member with such a positive attitude and always nice things to say

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BhavZ (7/6/14)

Happy Birthday guys! Hope you have a vape-tastic day! 

Sent from deep within a vape cloud

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (7/6/14)

Happy birthday @Pappi 
Hope you have a great day and weekend!
Thanks for doing the photos at the Cape Town vape meets and letting us peeps from outside CT see all the fun that goes on in the Cape


----------



## Ollypop (7/6/14)

A big happy cakeday to @annemarievdh and @Pappi !!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (7/6/14)

@annemarievdh & @Pappi

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (7/6/14)

@annemarievdh & @Pappi, hope your day was awesome thus far. May the year ahead be the best ever.


----------



## ShaneW (7/6/14)

Happy birthday @annemarievdh and @Pappi hope you had a vapetastic day!


----------



## andro (7/6/14)

Happy bday guys


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (7/6/14)

Happy Happy Guys


----------



## Tristan (7/6/14)

Happy Vapes @ annemarievdh & Pappi.! Hope u guys having a gr8 day and feeling special. Everything of the best for the year ahead . Be the best you can be!! 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## BumbleBee (7/6/14)

@annemarievdh is way too quiet..... she must be having a good time

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Necris (8/6/14)

As usual, a little late, but happy birthday guys.hope u had a great day


----------



## Metal Liz (8/6/14)

A very happy belated birthday to @annemarievdh and @Pappi, hope you guys had an awesome day yesterday and may the year ahead of you be absolutely amazing 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## annemarievdh (8/6/14)

Thank you for the wonderful birthday wishes every one!! You guys are to sweet

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (8/6/14)

BumbleBee said:


> @annemarievdh is way too quiet..... she must be having a good time



Hahaha jip, it was a very busy partying weekend, party yesterday and today we had some more fun.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Pappi (9/6/14)

Hi all thanks so much for alk the bday messages and well wishes. Much appreciated. Pappi

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz (11/6/14)

We have 2 birthday's in the house today!

happy birthday to @Arohan and to @Michael van Jaarsveld (where ever you are, come back home boet  )

Hope you guys have a great one and get spoilt vape-a-lishiously


----------



## Andre (11/6/14)

@Arohan and @Michael van Jaarsveld - Happy birthday, may you have a super day and the best year ever.


----------



## annemarievdh (11/6/14)

Happy birthday @Arohan and @Michael van Jaarsveld


----------



## crack2483 (11/6/14)

Happy happy vaping! 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Riaz (11/6/14)

happy birthday guys!!!

have a lekker one


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/6/14)

Happy Birthday @Zodiac! Hope you have a cracker of a day!


----------



## Silver (15/6/14)

Happy birthday @Zodiac. 
Have a great day and weekend!!


----------



## BhavZ (15/6/14)

Happy Birthday @Zodiac! Hope you have a vape-tastic day man!


----------



## Andre (15/6/14)

Have a super birthday @Zodiac and may the year ahead be the best ever.


----------



## Alex (15/6/14)

Happy Birthday @Zodiac ??


----------



## ET (15/6/14)

happy happy dude


----------



## Stroodlepuff (15/6/14)

have a super day @Zodiac


----------



## Metal Liz (15/6/14)

Happy birthday @Zodiac, hope you have a great day 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (15/6/14)

Happy Birthday!!!!


----------



## annemarievdh (15/6/14)

Happy Birthday @Zodiac


----------



## Gazzacpt (15/6/14)

Happy bday @Zodiac hope you enjoy it 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zodiac (15/6/14)

Thanks so much guys, had an awesome day, which started with breakfast in bed, and just got better as the day went along. Happy vaping all

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## BumbleBee (15/6/14)

Happy Birthday @Zodiac


----------



## Zodiac (15/6/14)

Thanks @BumbleBee  ...and thanks all for making this day special, all the Bday wishes, this forum is a force to be reckoned with, Eciggsa is really something spectacular, you guys rock

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee (18/6/14)

Happy Birthday @drew 

...and @vape9

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Metal Liz (18/6/14)

Happy birthday to you guys! Hope you have a vapetastic day

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## annemarievdh (18/6/14)

Happy Birthday to @drew and @vape9

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (18/6/14)

Happy Birthday @drew and @vape9, have a super day and year ahead.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Wca (18/6/14)

Happy bday @drew and @vape9 ! Hope you have a awesome day and great year!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silverbear (18/6/14)

Happy Birthday @drew and @vape9, Have awesome day, and be blessed by those that love you.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## elvin119 (18/6/14)

happy birthday. have a good one.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan (18/6/14)

Happy Birthday @drew // @vape9

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (18/6/14)

Happy birthday @drew!
Hope you have a wonderful day and a prosperous year ahead in the Valley of Vapours

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BhavZ (18/6/14)

Happy Birthday @drew, hope you have a vape-tastic day!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Die Kriek (18/6/14)

Happy happy sir @drew of the Valley!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## crack2483 (18/6/14)

Happy vape day @drew and @vape9 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Zodiac (18/6/14)

Happy Birthday @drew and @vape9, hope you have a wonderful day

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RIEFY (18/6/14)

happy birthday guys

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (20/6/14)

*Happy Birthday @Bumblebabe *

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/6/14)




----------



## Riaz (20/6/14)

happy birthday @Bumblebabe 

have a lekker one!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (20/6/14)




----------



## Andre (20/6/14)

Have a good one @Bumblebabe and may the year ahead be the best ever.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (20/6/14)

Happy Birthday @Bumblebabe! Hope you have a vape-tastic day!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## thekeeperza (20/6/14)

Happy birthday @Bumblebabe and @Allan - hope you huuys have an epic day!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (20/6/14)

Happy Birthday @Bumblebabe

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RIEFY (20/6/14)

Happy birthday bumblebabe

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (20/6/14)

@Bumblebabe happy birthday

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Melinda (20/6/14)




----------



## Zodiac (20/6/14)

Happy birthday @Bumblebabe, have a good one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (20/6/14)

Happi birthday!!!! Have a great day!


----------



## crack2483 (20/6/14)

Happy happy @Bumblebabe. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz (20/6/14)

a very happy birthday to both @Bumblebabe and @Allan!!!! 

Hope you guys have an amazing day and a fantastic year ahead!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (20/6/14)

Happy Birthday to @Allan


----------



## johan (20/6/14)

Happy birthday @Allan


----------



## BumbleBee (20/6/14)

_Happy Birthday @Allan _


----------



## Bumblebabe (20/6/14)

BumbleBee said:


> *Happy Birthday @Bumblebabe *
> 
> View attachment 6742


Awe how sweet 
Thank you my babes


----------



## Bumblebabe (20/6/14)

WOW!!! This is almost better than facebook.....lol

Thank you all so much 

Happy birthday @Allan

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre (20/6/14)

Ah, another 20 June baby. Happy birthday @Allan. May the year ahead be awesome.


----------



## Die Kriek (20/6/14)

Happy happy @Bumblebabe and @Allan! Hope you both have a vapetastic day!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (20/6/14)

Happy birthday @Bumblebabe and @Allan 
Have a super day and a great weekend!


----------



## elvin119 (20/6/14)

Happy birthday guys 

Sent from my GT-N8000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Riaz (26/6/14)

happy happy to @George Rivers @Oupa and @shayontheway 

have a lekker day guys

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (26/6/14)

Happy B-day all

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BhavZ (26/6/14)

Happy Birthday guys, hope you have a vape-tastic day!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## crack2483 (26/6/14)

Happy birthday vapers. May your day be filled with happy clouds. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Harryssss (26/6/14)

Happy happy !!!!!!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Metal Liz (26/6/14)

happy birthday all, hope you all have an amazing day!!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Die Kriek (26/6/14)

Happy happy guys! Hope you have a vapetastic day!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## thekeeperza (26/6/14)

@George Rivers @Oupa and @shayontheway happy birthday - have a great day

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan (26/6/14)

@George Rivers @Oupa and @shayontheway

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## annemarievdh (26/6/14)

Congratulations on your birthdays 

@George Rivers
@Oupa and
@shayontheway

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/6/14)

Happy Birthday @RevnLucky7! Hope you have a cloudy day!


----------



## annemarievdh (28/6/14)

Happy Birthday @RevnLucky7! Hope you get spoiled rotten


----------



## Rooigevaar (28/6/14)

Happy happy @RevnLucky7


----------



## BhavZ (28/6/14)

Happy Birthday @RevnLucky7! Hope you have a vape-tastic day!


----------



## Andre (28/6/14)

Absolutely the best day and year for you @RevnLucky7. Looking forward to welcome you in the fairest Cape. Hope to be doing the vaping equivalent of a Whirling Dervish with you down here.


----------



## johan (28/6/14)

@RevnLucky7 Happy Birthday


----------



## crack2483 (28/6/14)

Happy happy vape vape Revn. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Metal Liz (28/6/14)

Happy birthday dude! Hope you've had a great one so far!! 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## RevnLucky7 (28/6/14)

Thanks for the wishes guys! We started celebrating yesterday already and once was enough. My liver can't take the heat  Spent the whole day on a couch vegging out with @Spiri watching movies. Weather played it's part in keeping us in doors! Thanks bud!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (28/6/14)

Happy birthday @RevnLucky7

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (28/6/14)

Wow, happy birthday @RevnLucky7
Wishing you all the best for the year ahead!
From strength to strength

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## TylerD (28/6/14)

Happi happi Revn!

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## elvin119 (28/6/14)

Happy birthday Revn

Sent from my GT-N8000 using Tapatalk


----------



## BillW (29/6/14)

Happy birthday @steve hope u have an awesome day!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johan (29/6/14)

@steve


----------



## Andre (29/6/14)

Have a super day and year, fellow Reonaut @steve.


----------



## BhavZ (29/6/14)

Happy Birthday @steve! Hope you have a vape-tastic day! 

Sent from deep within a vape cloud


----------



## annemarievdh (29/6/14)

Happy Birthday @steve


----------



## Metal Liz (29/6/14)

Happy happy @steve, hope you have a great birthday 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## steve (29/6/14)

Ahhh . Thanks guys ..you all rock !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## crack2483 (29/6/14)

Happy happy @steve, enjoy the day!

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz (29/6/14)

Happy happy to you too @zadiac , hope you've had a rocking day


----------



## MarkK (29/6/14)

@steve and @zadiac happy happy to you guys 
Another year older, another year wiser!

hope it was a great day for both of you !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (29/6/14)

Yes, @zadiac - hope you had the day off. May the year ahead be the best ever.


----------



## steve (29/6/14)

Happy bday @Zodiac !!


----------



## Andre (29/6/14)

steve said:


> Happy bday @Zodiac !!


It is NOT @Zodiac's birthday, it is @zadiac who has the birthday.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## steve (29/6/14)

happy bday @zadiac !! lol


----------



## RIEFY (29/6/14)

happy birthday @steve!

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## capetocuba (29/6/14)

Happy happy @RevnLucky7 for yesterday and @steve for today

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## steve (29/6/14)

happy bday for yesterday @RevnLucky7 pal !


----------



## Zodiac (29/6/14)

I should say Happy Birthday to you @steve, lol. Happy Birthday to @zadiac and happy belated Birthday to Revnlucky7 too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (30/6/14)

Happy birthday for yesterday @steve 
Hope you had a great weekend!


----------



## johan (30/6/14)

@Matt 
@bwbwings
@DiGiCiG

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Metal Liz (30/6/14)

a very happy birthday to our our 3 birthday boys today!!! hope you all have a rocking day and a great year ahead!!!
@bwbwings 
@DiGiCiG 
@Matt

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre (30/6/14)

Happy birthday to @bwbwings, @DiGiCiG and @Matt

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## crack2483 (30/6/14)

Happy happy vaping peeps. Have an awesome day. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## capetocuba (30/6/14)

Happy birthday all the vaping peeps @bwbwings , @DiGiCiG & @Matt

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## annemarievdh (30/6/14)

Enjoy your celebration of the day of your birth !!! Hope you have a wonderful day and even a better year.

@Matt 
@bwbwings
@DiGiCiG

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bumblebabe (30/6/14)

Happy birthday!!!! 
@Matt 
@bwbwings 
@DiGiCiG

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bwbwings (1/7/14)

Hey guys,

Thank you for the awesome wishes, had an awesome day yesterday  Now I just gotta find which upgrade I am gonna treat myself to  hehehe

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (1/7/14)

bwbwings said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Thank you for the awesome wishes, had an awesome day yesterday  Now I just gotta find which upgrade I am gonna treat myself to  hehehe



Happy birthday for yesterday @bwbwings !
Sorry i missed it. Have a great week!


----------



## bwbwings (1/7/14)

Silver said:


> Happy birthday for yesterday @bwbwings !
> Sorry i missed it. Have a great week!


Hey @Silver it is no worries, I almost missed it myself

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Metal Liz (2/7/14)

wow we have a tripple whammy birthday bash in the house again today!!!

a very happy birthday to :

@Harryssss 
@Harry 
@Natheer Mallick 

Hope you all have a beautiful day and a blessed year ahead of you!!!


----------



## Harryssss (2/7/14)

Thanksssssssss !!!!!!! guys


----------



## Andre (2/7/14)

Happy birthday to @Harryssss, @Harry and @Natheer Mallick. May the year ahead be awesome beyond words.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Bumblebabe (2/7/14)

Happy birthday!!!! 
@Harryssss 
@Harry 
@Natheer Mallick


----------



## BumbleBee (2/7/14)

Happy Birthday guys! 

and to all the peeps that I missed the last few days  hope you all had a blast and got spoiled rotten


----------



## Riaz (2/7/14)

happy birthday guys!!!

have a lekker one


----------



## capetocuba (2/7/14)

Happy birthdays to @Harry & @Harryssss & finally @Natheer Mallick


----------



## johan (2/7/14)

@Harry, @Harryssss & @Natheer Mallick


----------



## annemarievdh (2/7/14)

Happy birthday guys


@Harryssss 
@Harry 
@Natheer Mallick


----------



## MarkK (2/7/14)

Happy birthday you 3!!!

@Harryssss 
@Harry 
@Natheer Mallick


----------



## crack2483 (2/7/14)

Happy happy vaping
@Harryssss
@Harry
@Natheer Mallick

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Metal Liz (3/7/14)

Another tripple whammy birthday bash in the house today!!! one of them have been a little bit absent, but hoping she will return soon 

Hope you all have a wonderful birthday and a great year ahead of you 
@Jackson 
@jasica alam 
@Justin223


----------



## MarkK (3/7/14)

Happy Birthday!

@Jackson 
@jasica alam 
@Justin223


----------



## annemarievdh (3/7/14)

Happy Birthday !!! 

@Jackson 
@jasica alam 
@Justin223


----------



## BumbleBee (3/7/14)

Happy Birthday @Jackson , @jasica alam and @Justin223 

have an awesome fantastical day!


----------



## Jackson (4/7/14)

Thanks


----------



## Zodiac (6/7/14)

Happy Birthday @capevapingsupplies, hope you have an awesome day


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/7/14)

Happy Birthday CVS!


----------



## Jimbo (6/7/14)

Happy Birthday CVS, hope you have a great day.


----------



## Tristan (6/7/14)

Happy Birthday @capevapingsupplies have lekka day and everything of the best for the year ahead!


----------



## Andre (6/7/14)

Happy birthday, @Cape vaping supplies. May the year ahead be the best ever.


----------



## Gazzacpt (6/7/14)

Happy birthday CVS have a fantastic day and year ahead


----------



## Metal Liz (6/7/14)

Happy happy CVS!!! Hope you have a great day!!! 

sent from a MVP happy cloud


----------



## Silver (6/7/14)

Happy birthday @Cape vaping supplies !
Hope you had a lekker birthday weekend


----------



## steve (6/7/14)

@Cape vaping supplies ... HAPPY BDAY SHARIEF YOU LEGEND !!!!


----------



## RIEFY (6/7/14)

thanks guys appreciate it!

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Metal Liz (7/7/14)

a very happy birthday to @M4dm0nk3y and a very warm welcome to the forum  hope you have a great day and a beautiful year ahead of you!!!


----------



## Riaz (7/7/14)

happy birthday guys

have a lekker one!


----------



## Andre (7/7/14)

And a happy birthday and great year to @Chomsky86 and @M4dm0nk3y.


----------



## annemarievdh (7/7/14)

Happy Birthday @Chomsky86.


----------



## BumbleBee (7/7/14)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## M4dm0nk3y (8/7/14)

Thanks guys, already feel right at home here


----------



## Silver (8/7/14)

M4dm0nk3y said:


> Thanks guys, already feel right at home here


 
Happy birthday @M4dm0nk3y - hope you had a great day!


----------



## Metal Liz (11/7/14)

Wow!!!!! what a bumper escape from the womb day today!!!! 4 birthdays in the house 

I wanna wish all of you an amazing birthday and may the year ahead of you be blessed with happiness and good fortune 

@Adelle 
@Jimbo 
@Mario 
@C4505 

Have a great one gal and guys!!!


----------



## Riaz (11/7/14)

happy birthday guys!!!

have a lekker one


----------



## crack2483 (11/7/14)

Yho! Happy birthday to: 
@Adelle
@Jimbo
@Mario
@C4505

Have a vapetastic day and enjoy the WEEEEEEKEEEEEEND BABY! 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/7/14)

Happy Birthday guys! Hope you have a cracker of a day!


----------



## TylerD (11/7/14)

HAPPI BIRTHDAY EVERYBODY!


----------



## shabbar (11/7/14)

heppi heppi


----------



## Silver (11/7/14)

Have a lekker birthday to the 11 July birthday members and a great birthday weekend!


----------



## annemarievdh (11/7/14)

Happy Birthday guys!!!

@Adelle 
@Jimbo 
@Mario 
@C4505


----------



## Mario (11/7/14)

Thanks!!!
@Metal Liz
@crack2483

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mario (11/7/14)

Thanks @annemarievdh

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jimbo (11/7/14)

Thanks for the birthday wishes all and happy birthday to @Mario, @Adelle & @C4505


----------



## Andre (11/7/14)

Jimbo said:


> Thanks for the birthday wishes all and happy birthday to @Mario, @Adelle & @C4505


Yes, and for you too for the 30 minutes remaining, fellow Reonaut.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY (11/7/14)

happy birthday guys

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## johan (12/7/14)

Happy Birthday to all that had one during the past week.


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/7/14)

johan said:


> Happy Birthday to all that had one during the past week.


 
Ω Johan you are back! We missed you! Where you been? Busy as a Bee?


----------



## johan (12/7/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Ω Johan you are back! We missed you! Where you been? Busy as a Bee?


 
Yip back and freezing here! Spend a nice week up North in the bush in shorts tracking for some Norwegian hunters.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (12/7/14)

johan said:


> Yip back and freezing here! Spend a nice week up North in the bush in shorts tracking for some Norwegian hunters.



Welcome back ohm @johan !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Metal Liz (16/7/14)

Happy birthday to all you amazing ecigssa family members out there 

Hope you all have a vapetastic day and get spoilt rotten 

@elvin119 
@clickme 
@JGleadow 
@Jacques34


----------



## BhavZ (16/7/14)

Happy Birthday guys! hope you have an awesome day!


----------



## elvin119 (16/7/14)

happy bday guys........and thank you very much @Metal Liz

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (16/7/14)

Happy Birthday guys


----------



## Andre (16/7/14)

Wow, many birthdays today. May it be a super day and the best year ever sincerely wished to @elvin119, @clickme, @JGleadow and @Jacques34.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (16/7/14)

happy happy!!!

have a lekker one guys


----------



## Metal Liz (17/7/14)

Happy happy time again, wishing @GoblinGrffn a very happy birthday, may you have a vapetastic day and the year ahead be blessed beyond your wildest imagination

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz (18/7/14)

wow another big birthday celebration in the house today, a very happy birthday to all you guys, hope you all have a great day and a beautiful year ahead!!! 

@Bonez007
@Jumbo Swart 
@zaVaper


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/7/14)

Happy Birthday all!


----------



## TylerD (18/7/14)

Happi happi guys!!!


----------



## Andre (18/7/14)

Happy birthday to @Bonez007, @Jumbo Swart and @zaVaper. May your day be great and the year ahead the best ever.


----------



## annemarievdh (18/7/14)

Happy Birthday guys 


@Bonez007
@Jumbo Swart 
@zaVaper


----------



## johan (18/7/14)

@Bonez007
@Jumbo Swart
@zaVaper

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silver (18/7/14)

Happy birthday @Bonez007 , @Jumbo Swart and @zaVaper !
Hope you have a great day and a superb weekend


----------



## Gazzacpt (18/7/14)

Happy bday all have a fantastic day.


----------



## BhavZ (18/7/14)

Happy Birthday guys! Hope you have an awesome one!


----------



## crack2483 (18/7/14)

Happy bday @bones007,@jumbo start, @zaVaper

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## BumbleBee (18/7/14)

Happy birthday guys, hope it's been a great day so far


----------



## Bonez007 (18/7/14)

Thank you so much everyone! Much love

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zaVaper (19/7/14)

Cheers to the Vapers!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## JacV (19/7/14)

zaVaper said:


> Cheers to the Vapers!
> View attachment 8315


 
Damn. Looks good.


----------



## GoblinGrffn (19/7/14)

thanks guys


----------



## Andre (19/7/14)

GoblinGrffn said:


> thanks guys


Ah, crawled out of the woodwork, did you. Most welcome to the visible part of the forum. If you feel like it, please introduce yourself at the end of this thread: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/introduce-yourselves.24/. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (21/7/14)

Happi birthday to Pink No Avatar!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan (22/7/14)

@Cat
@Reonat
@ZAh

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (22/7/14)

Have a super birthday and may the year ahead be the best ever @Cat and @Reonat.


----------



## Reonat (22/7/14)

johan said:


> @Cat
> @Reonat
> @ZAh
> 
> View attachment 8393


Thank you. 


Andre said:


> Have a super birthday and may the year ahead be the best ever @Cat and @Reonat.


----------



## Reonat (22/7/14)

johan said:


> @Cat
> @Reonat
> @ZAh
> 
> View attachment 8393


Thank you. 


Andre said:


> Have a super birthday and may the year ahead be the best ever @Cat and @Reonat.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cat (22/7/14)

Thank you guys!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (22/7/14)

happy birthday guys!!

have a lekker one


----------



## annemarievdh (22/7/14)

Happy Birthday @Cat, @Reonat and @ZAh 


Sent from my iPhone VapeCase & mPt3


----------



## Metal Liz (22/7/14)

wishing you all a great birthday, may it be a beautiful day and a great year ahead 

@Cat
@Reonat
@ZAh


----------



## TylerD (22/7/14)

Happi birthday everyone! Have a great day!


----------



## Silver (22/7/14)

Happy birthday @Cat - have a great day!

And to you too @Reonat - hope you made yourself a nice new coil for your REO as a birthday present to yourself

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## crack2483 (22/7/14)

Happy happy vapetastic day to

@Cat
@Reonat
@ZAh

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/7/14)

Happy Birthday @Reonat and @Cat! Hope you guys have had an awesome day!

I know you have @Reonat because you have been vaping on a REO!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reonat (22/7/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Happy Birthday @Reonat and @Cat! Hope you guys have had an awesome day!
> 
> I know you have @Reonat because you have been vaping on a REO!
> 
> View attachment 8447


Thanks Rob. Best gift I ever gave myself!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Metal Liz (24/7/14)

Wishing our birthday members a very happy birthday and a great year ahead! may you guys have a vapetastic day!!! 

@Vapey McJuicy 
@Gert 

Enjoy!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (24/7/14)

Happy birthday to @Vapey McJuicy and @Gert. May the year ahead be the best ever.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan (24/7/14)

@Vapey McJuicy & @Gert

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## annemarievdh (24/7/14)

Happy Birthday to 

@Vapey McJuicy 
@Gert

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## shabbar (24/7/14)

happy birthday guys

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (24/7/14)

Happy happys

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Vapey McJuicy (24/7/14)

@Metal Liz
@Andre
@johan
@annemarievdh
@shabbar
@Stroodlepuff

Thank you so very much gals & guys, so very appreciated and the well wishes not always deserved, but taken! Thank you, really

@Gert happy birthday also buddy, and best wishes to you also!

For all, please look at my picture:







Thank you!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Metal Liz (25/7/14)

Happy happy time again 

Hope you all have a great day and an amazing year ahead 

@Dave 
@Lianvape 
@Crashdaddy 
@DaRoach (come back home  )


----------



## Andre (26/7/14)

Oh, only 20 minutes of birthday left for my vaping friend @YakoustiX. Hope you had a super day and may the year ahead be the best ever. May Dr Stanley Clarke's Snake Oil be with us to the end.


----------



## Metal Liz (27/7/14)

Oh hectic, tapatalk doesn't show birthdays 

Happy birthday Yakoustix!!! Hope you had an amazing day and a great year ahead 
Vape strong and rock hard!


----------



## johan (28/7/14)

@MurderDoll and to a new member @Taragoepie

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (28/7/14)

Have a great birthday and the best year ever, @MurderDoll and @Taragoepie.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/7/14)

Happy Birthday @MurderDoll! Hope you have a cracker of a day!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (28/7/14)

Happy Birthday @MurderDoll, @William and @Taragoepie

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (28/7/14)

Happy birthday @MurderDoll !
Have a super day and a great week

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (28/7/14)

Happy Happy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (28/7/14)

Happy birthday @William


----------



## Metal Liz (28/7/14)

Happy birthday to all our vaping family members that celebrate their escape from the womb day today 

@MurderDoll
@Taragoepie
@William
@Sue-Mia 
@Wapper 

Hope you all have a vapetastic day filled with all things amazing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MurderDoll (28/7/14)

Thanks guys! 

Finally get to play with my new toys! Yay!


----------



## Zodiac (28/7/14)

Vape Mail Baby !!! Cant wait for the devices these are gonna pair up with later ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (28/7/14)

Zodiac said:


> Vape Mail Baby !!! Cant wait for the devices these are gonna pair up with later ...


 
LOL, you celebrate a birthday as well today?


----------



## Zodiac (28/7/14)

johan said:


> LOL, you celebrate a birthday as well today?


LoL, no i do not, but it certainly feels like it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (28/7/14)

Zodiac said:


> LoL, no i do not, but it certainly feels like it


 
 got so exited you posted in the Birthday thread


----------



## Zodiac (28/7/14)

johan said:


> got so exited you posted in the Birthday thread


Whoa, didn't even see that, lol, sorry


----------



## johan (28/7/14)

johan said:


> got so exited you posted in the Birthday thread


 
No worries - excitement does influence the brain


----------



## RIEFY (28/7/14)

this happens when you not use to eating or vaping during the day lol

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver (28/7/14)

Zodiac said:


> Vape Mail Baby !!! Cant wait for the devices these are gonna pair up with later ...


 
Awesome @Zodiac
May these nautili vape well for you
And we expect a full EVOD comparison!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (28/7/14)

Happy Birthday @MurderDoll !!! Hope you enjoyed it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DoubleD (29/7/14)

Happy Birthday @steve


----------



## Andre (29/7/14)

Yes, may it be an awesome birthday and year, @steve.


----------



## steve (29/7/14)

Erm.. its not my bday . Wish it was again

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Andre (29/7/14)

steve said:


> Erm.. its not my bday . Wish it was again


Of course, see it is 29 June, not July.....but have a super day anyhow Reonaut!!!!


----------



## TylerD (29/7/14)

steve said:


> Erm.. its not my bday . Wish it was again


Think they were thinking of Alan.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## steve (29/7/14)

Im gonna be a double reonaut soon . Yes ALLLAAAAN . cheers guys

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre (29/7/14)

steve said:


> Im gonna be a double reonaut soon . Yes ALLLAAAAN . cheers guys


Awesome, way to go!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/7/14)

Happy Birthday @HPBotha! Hope you have a lekker day!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Metal Liz (31/7/14)

Happy birthday @HPBotha!!!! Hope you have an amazing day and that the year exceeds your wildest expectations

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BhavZ (31/7/14)

Happy Birthday @HPBotha! Hope you have a Vape-Tastic Day man!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## MarkK (31/7/14)

Happy birthday @HPBotha !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## annemarievdh (31/7/14)

Happy Birthday @HPBotha

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Riaz (31/7/14)

happy happy @HPBotha 

have a lekker one

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan (31/7/14)

Happy Birthday @HPBotha

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Metal Liz (31/7/14)

Would also like to wish another 2 of our prominent members a very happy birthday for today, hope you guys have a great day and an amazing year ahead of you 

@StangV2_0 
@vapegerm 

and then to the 2 new members that joined in June and haven't been all that active, come back and celebrate your birthday with us 

@Dani 
@guillaume

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## StangV2_0 (31/7/14)

Lol. 

Thanks Liz.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (31/7/14)

Happi Birthday guys!

@HPBotha 
@StangV2_0 
@vapegerm

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (31/7/14)

Happy birthday @HPBotha!!


----------



## johan (31/7/14)

Oh! I missed 2: @StangV2_0 & @vapegerm


----------



## Nightfearz (31/7/14)

Happy, Happy


----------



## HPBotha (31/7/14)

@Riaz @Metal Liz @annemarievdh @MarkK @BhavZ @Rob Fisher @TylerD @johan @Silver

Thanks for the B.day wishes - got my b.day pressies to myself this morning!!! via @RevnLucky7












Suckling on a Rocketing Sheep with Boosters!!! with the fogger from frog in fog and mah gp paps from fasttech the @Hein510 cleaned the threading for me on Monday

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Andre (31/7/14)

Happy birthday @HPBotha - awesome presents, enjoy.
Happy birthday too to @StangV2_0 and @vapegerm.
And too @Dani and @guillaume.

May the year ahead be the best ever.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## StangV2_0 (31/7/14)

Thanks guys! Happy happy to the other forumites too! 

Nice present @HPBotha

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (31/7/14)

Happy birthday @HPBotha @StangV2_0 @vapegerm @Dani and @guillaume 

Hope you guys had an awesome day


----------



## BumbleBee (31/7/14)

HPBotha said:


> @Riaz @Metal Liz @annemarievdh @MarkK @BhavZ @Rob Fisher @TylerD @johan @Silver
> 
> Thanks for the B.day wishes - got my b.day pressies to myself this morning!!! via @RevnLucky7
> 
> ...


Those are some totally awesome gifts there @HPBotha


----------



## HPBotha (1/8/14)

BumbleBee said:


> Those are some totally awesome gifts there @HPBotha


lol thanks! you always buy the best gifts yourself!!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (1/8/14)




----------



## shabbar (1/8/14)

happy birthday !!!


----------



## Andre (1/8/14)

Birthdays today for @Christina, @Kaashif and @Tw!st3dVaP0r!

Happy birthday to you all. May the year ahead be awesome beyond words.


----------



## annemarievdh (1/8/14)

Birthdays today to

@Christina
@Kaashif and
@Tw!st3dVaP0r!


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/8/14)

Happy Birthdayday @shabbar! Hope you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## shabbar (3/8/14)

Thank you oom rob


----------



## Andre (3/8/14)

Yes, have an awesome birthday, @shabbar. May the year ahead be the best ever and full of Reos and Nicoticket juices.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## annemarievdh (3/8/14)

Happy birthday @shabbar!!!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan (3/8/14)

@shabbar

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Reonat (3/8/14)

Happy happy @shabbar another year richer..

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (3/8/14)

Happy happy @shabbar
Hope you went for a glorious ride this morning

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## StangV2_0 (3/8/14)

Happy Birthday @shabbar

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (3/8/14)

Happy bday @shabbar wishing you a prosperous year ahead.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## shabbar (3/8/14)

Thanks guys for the wishes , much love

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DoubleD (3/8/14)

Happy birthday @HPBotha !


----------



## BumbleBee (3/8/14)

Happy birthday @shabbar 

Hope you're having an awesome day!


----------



## DoubleD (3/8/14)

Happy birthday @shabbar  Hope you had a fantastic day


----------



## Metal Liz (4/8/14)

Happy belated birthday @shabbar, hope you had a great day yesterday and may the year ahead be absolutely amazing

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Metal Liz (4/8/14)

happy birthday to @Kriban, hope you have a vapetastic day today  May the year ahead be truly amazing


----------



## Andre (4/8/14)

Have an awesome birthday and may the year ahead be the best ever, @Kriban


----------



## Yiannaki (4/8/14)

@shabbar Happy belated bday bro! Hope you had an awesome one fellow Reonaut

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Metal Liz (6/8/14)

Happy birthday to @bjorncoetsee  Hope you have a vapetastic day and an amazing year ahead of you!!!


----------



## Andre (6/8/14)

Yes, may it be an awesome day and year ahead, @bjorncoetsee.


----------



## johan (6/8/14)

@bjorncoetsee


----------



## Angie (6/8/14)

Happy Birthday to everyone who has their Birthday today!!!!


----------



## annemarievdh (6/8/14)

Happy birthday @bjorncoetsee


----------



## Riaz (6/8/14)

happy happy!!!

have a lekker one


----------



## shabbar (6/8/14)

happy birthday @bjorncoetsee


----------



## The Golf (6/8/14)

Yo yo Happy Happy


----------



## Andre (9/8/14)

We have no less than 4 birthdays in the house today.

Happy, happy birthday to @Bartho, @Charien, @coolpuff and @Thrasman.


----------



## MarkK (9/8/14)

Woww

Happy birthday to all of you !!

@coolpuff, @Thrasman, @Bartho and @Charien!


----------



## annemarievdh (9/8/14)

Happy birthday!!!
@coolpuff, @Thrasman, @Bartho and @Charien!


----------



## johan (12/8/14)

Happy Birthday @Dr Evil & @vaporize.co.za


----------



## Metal Liz (12/8/14)

Wishing @Dr Evil and @vaporize.co.za a very happy birthday! Hope you guys have a vapetastic day and an amazing year ahead of you


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/8/14)

Happy Birthday! Hope you have a cracker of a day!


----------



## Stroodlepuff (12/8/14)

Happy happy hip hip hooray


----------



## Andre (12/8/14)

Have a great day and the best year ever, @Dr Evil and @vaporize.co.za


----------



## MarkK (12/8/14)

Happy happy to @vaporize.co.za and @Dr Evil


----------



## Heckers (12/8/14)

Happy birthday people!


----------



## The Golf (12/8/14)

Happy BDay all have an awesome day


----------



## Silver (12/8/14)

Happy birthday @Dr Evil and @vaporize.co.za 
Have yourselves a lekker day!


----------



## annemarievdh (12/8/14)

Happy Birthday @Dr Evil & @vaporize.co.za


----------



## BumbleBee (12/8/14)

Happy birthday

@Dr Evil

and

@vaporize.co.za


----------



## Marzuq (12/8/14)

Happy bday @Dr Evil and @vaporize.co.za... wishing you many more good ones


----------



## Dr Evil (12/8/14)

Thanks allot guys for all the well wishes, been a hectic day but enjoyed it thoroughly with my daughters. 

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Metal Liz (13/8/14)

It's our duck's birthday today!!!! Wishing @devdev a very happy birthday, hope you have an awesome one and may the year ahead be everything that you dreamed of and so much more!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (13/8/14)

Happy birthday @devdev. May the year ahead be beyond awesome.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## annemarievdh (13/8/14)

Happy Birthday @devdev, hope you have a wonderful vaping day

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Die Kriek (13/8/14)

A happy birthday to our Duck Overlord! Have a great one @devdev

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## TylerD (13/8/14)

Happi happi Dan! Hope you have an awesome year! 
Birthday present suggestion to yourself.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (13/8/14)

Happy birthday @devdev 
Hope you have a fabulous day in the mother city as I know you are there for work
All the best!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (13/8/14)

Happy bday @devdev wishing you an awesome day and year ahead.


----------



## BhavZ (13/8/14)

Happy Birthday @devdev ! Hope you have a vapetastic day


----------



## rogue zombie (13/8/14)

Happy birthday all. Hope it's a good'n!


----------



## Stroodlepuff (13/8/14)

Happy birthday Duck!!!!


----------



## Dr Evil (13/8/14)

Happy birthday @devdev

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger


----------



## BumbleBee (13/8/14)

Happy Birthday @devdev .... hope your day is SUPER AWESOME!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Gizmo (13/8/14)

Happy birthday duck balls! Hope you have a awesome day man. Thanks for being such a strong member to the admin team 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Melinda (13/8/14)

IT'S HIS BIRTHDAY!!!!! Happy Birthday @devdev

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (13/8/14)

_Yom hu'ledet sameach_ @devdev

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Melinda (13/8/14)

johan said:


> _Yom hu'ledet sameach_ @devdev
> 
> View attachment 9729

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Marzuq (13/8/14)

Happy Bday @devdev .have an awesome day. hope those bday gifts include some new vape gear


----------



## Paulie (13/8/14)

happy bday danny!! hope you have a great day and week!!!


----------



## Jimbo (13/8/14)

Happy birthday @devdev 

Hope you have a kick-ass day.

Quack Quack

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/8/14)



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## crack2483 (13/8/14)

Happy happy @devdev, duck the halls with vape and cloudy. Fallallala la la la. .....


Been a long day ok. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Bumblebabe (13/8/14)

Happy birthday @devdev


----------



## Metal Liz (14/8/14)

Happy birthday to @Phill hope you have a great one and an amazing year ahead


----------



## annemarievdh (14/8/14)

Happy happy @Phill


----------



## Marzuq (14/8/14)

happy bday @Phil have a lekker one


----------



## Andre (14/8/14)

Best of birthday and year ahead for you @Phill


----------



## Phill (14/8/14)

Thanks very much @Metal Liz , @annemarievdh , @Marzuq - Really appreciated!


----------



## Phill (14/8/14)

Thanks very much @Andre


----------



## johan (14/8/14)

Happy Birthday @Phill


----------



## Riaz (14/8/14)

happy happy @Phill 

have a lekker one


----------



## BumbleBee (14/8/14)

Happy Birthday @Phill


----------



## Phill (14/8/14)

Thanks very much @johan , @Riaz & @BumbleBee - Much appreciated

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TylerD (14/8/14)

Happi happi @Phill ! Hope you had an awesome day!!!


----------



## Andre (17/8/14)

Today @debslouw and @RozierQ are celebrating their birthdays. Hope you are still having an awesome one. May the year ahead be beyond your wildest dreams.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## steve (17/8/14)

Happy birthday guys . Awesome !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (17/8/14)

Happy birthday @debslouw and @RozierQ 
Hope you both had a great birthday weekend!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (17/8/14)

Happy birthdays peeps.... hope it was totally awe...(wait for it).......some!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## annemarievdh (18/8/14)

Happy happy !!!


Sent from my iPhone VapeCase & mPt3

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq (18/8/14)

quite a few bdays today.

Happy bday @WHeunis @Razzboy @Snoopy @Le Boubennic Sophia @Stokkies 

Have an awesome day


----------



## Andre (18/8/14)

Yip, a happy birthday to @WHeunis, @Razzyboy, @Snoopy, @LE BOUBENNEC SOPHIA and @Stokkies. May the year ahead be awesome.


----------



## KimH (18/8/14)

Wishing you all a fabulous birthday


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/8/14)

Happy Birthday All!


----------



## johan (18/8/14)

Happy Birthday to each and every one celebrating an intro to this world today.


----------



## Metal Liz (18/8/14)

Wishing all our ecigssa family members a very happy birthday 
Hope you all have a great day and a beautiful year ahead


----------



## shabbar (18/8/14)

Happy birthday to all celebrating !!!


----------



## BumbleBee (18/8/14)

Happy birthday everyone


----------



## WHeunis (18/8/14)

Thanks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## andro (18/8/14)

Happy bday guys and enjoy


----------



## Stroodlepuff (20/8/14)

Happy happy @JB1987


----------



## Marzuq (20/8/14)

happy bday all


----------



## Andre (20/8/14)

Have an awesome birthday and year ahead, @JB1987


----------



## JB1987 (20/8/14)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Heckers (20/8/14)

Happy birthday everyone.


----------



## BumbleBee (20/8/14)

Happy Happy @JB1987


----------



## Metal Liz (20/8/14)

Happy birthday @JB1987 hope you have a vapetastic day and an amazing year ahead


----------



## Riaz (20/8/14)

happy birthday guys

have a lekker one

vape on


----------



## Paulie (20/8/14)

happy bday all!!


----------



## Harryssss (20/8/14)

Happy Bday Guys !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Metal Liz (20/8/14)

Oops, can't believe i missed our other 2 members also celebrating their birthdays today 

Wishing @Raistlin and @Leon a very happy birthday aswell, may you both have an amazing day and a great year ahead


----------



## Raistlin (20/8/14)

Wow thank you  loving the picture!


----------



## hands (24/8/14)

ricardo,Metal Liz,Marzuq,Chocolate Goddess,crack2483 and Gilpin

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Leon (24/8/14)

Thanks for the b-day wishes all.


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/8/14)

Happy Birthday @Metal Liz, @crack2483 and @Marzuq! Hope you guys have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq (24/8/14)

Thanks @Rob Fisher

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Marzuq (24/8/14)

Happy happy @Metal Liz and @crack2483. U guys share a busy with me so it will definitely be awesome. Enjoy guys 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (24/8/14)

Wow, big birthday day today
Happy birthday @Metal Liz , @crack2483 and @Marzuq 
Hope you all have a fantastic day!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## thekeeperza (24/8/14)

Happy birthday @Metal Liz , @crack2483 and @Marzuq - hope you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie (24/8/14)

Happy birthday you all.
I hope your juice tastes particularly good today!


Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq (24/8/14)

Awesome guys.. Thanks for the bday wishes

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## crack2483 (24/8/14)

Thanks guys and happy happy to @Metal Liz and @Marzuq too.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Metal Liz (24/8/14)

Good morning all, thanks for the great wishes 

Wishing @Marzuq and @crack2483 an amazing birthday, may you guys have a great day and the best year imaginable ahead of you 

sent from a Reo & MVP happy cloud

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (24/8/14)

Happi hapi @Metal Liz ,@Marzuq and @crack2483 !
Have and awesome days guys!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## capetocuba (24/8/14)

Eish haven't been on this thread for a while, very late but happy birthday to @HPBotha , I'm still lovin my rayon and happy birthday to all those in between I missed, and happy birthday to today's folks @Metal Liz , @Marzuq & @crack2483 !!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jimbo (24/8/14)

Congratulations @Metal Liz , @Marzuq & @crack2483 

Hope you all have a kick -ass day.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BhavZ (24/8/14)

Happy Birthday guys! Hope you have a kickass bobas day! 

Sent from deep within a vape cloud

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (24/8/14)

Happy bday folks hope you have a fantastic day and and a great year ahead.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## MarkK (24/8/14)

Happy birthday @Marzuq, @crack2483 and especially @Metal Liz !!
Congratulations!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq (24/8/14)

Thanks guys for all the bday wishes on behalf of the bday fellas

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Just B (24/8/14)

Happy Birthday everyone - but especially to @Metal Liz who is an awesome part of @Just B Juiced

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yiannaki (24/8/14)

@Metal Liz @Marzuq @crack2483 - Happy Birthday to all of you guys/gal  Hope you have an awesome one. Vape strong  and don't forget to show us any vaping gifts you might receive

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chef Guest (25/8/14)

Happy birthday all! All the best for the year ahead

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Metal Liz (25/8/14)

Happy birthday to our forum members celebrating today

@bones 
@huffnpuff 

Hope you guys have a great birthday and that the year ahead will be amazing!!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Metal Liz (25/8/14)

Thanks to all for the amazing birthday wishes yesterday :hug:


----------



## TylerD (25/8/14)

Happy birthday guys!!


----------



## johan (25/8/14)

Hey! Hey happy birthday to @Metal Liz , @crack2483 and @Marzuq and all the others I've missed the past couple of "vape days".

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## crack2483 (25/8/14)

Happy vape day @bones and @huffnpuff

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## TylerD (25/8/14)

johan said:


> Hey! Hey happy birthday to @Metal Liz , @crack2483 and @Marzuq and all the others I've missed the past couple of "vape days".
> 
> View attachment 10358


Where art thou?


----------



## johan (25/8/14)

TylerD said:


> Where art thou?


 
thou art back in the shack now

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## johan (25/8/14)

Oi vey! 2 more to felicitate: Happy birthday @bones & @huffnpuff!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## bones (25/8/14)

Thanks guys...


----------



## Jimbo (25/8/14)

Happy Birthday @bones & @huffnpuff 

Wishing you all the best

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## huffnpuff (25/8/14)

Thanks Everyone!


----------



## Stroodlepuff (25/8/14)

Happy birthday guys


----------



## Melinda (25/8/14)

Happy birthday


----------



## Marzuq (25/8/14)

Happy bday @bones and @huffnpuff. Have a lekker day 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Derick (26/8/14)

A very special birthday this morning to my wonderful wife

@Melinda - this is going to be the best year ever!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (26/8/14)

Wow, happy birthday @Melinda!
Wishing you a great day and a super year ahead

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (26/8/14)

happy bday @Melinda. have a lekker one


----------



## Jimbo (26/8/14)

Happy Birthday @Melinda 

Hope you get spoiled rotten.


----------



## TylerD (26/8/14)

Happi happi @Melinda !!!! Hoop jy het 'n awesome dag!!!


----------



## andro (26/8/14)

Happy bday @Melinda .


----------



## Metal Liz (26/8/14)

happy birthday @Melinda  hope you have an amazing day filled with loads of happy laughter and spoils  may the year ahead be the best yet!!!


----------



## johan (26/8/14)

Baie geluk met jou verjaardag @Melinda!

May you live a long life
Full of gladness and health,
With a pocket full of gold
As the least of you wealth.
May the dreams you hold dearest,
Be those which come true,
The kindness you spread,
Keep returning to you.​


----------



## BumbleBee (26/8/14)

Happy Birthday @Melinda


----------



## BumbleBee (26/8/14)

and to @Metal Liz @crack2483 @Marzuq @bones and @huffnpuff .... I feel like such an ass for missing your birthdays

Hope you all had an excellent day and wish you all an amazing year ahead

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Melinda (26/8/14)

To everyone who wished me a Happy Birthday today, thank you so very much!!! really makes my day doubly special

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## annemarievdh (26/8/14)

Happy Birthday @Melinda hope you are spoiled rotten!!

And

Happy Birthday to everyone I've missed the past week


----------



## hands (26/8/14)

happy happy Melinda


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/8/14)

Happy Birthday @Melinda! Hope you have had an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Melinda (26/8/14)

My VERY OWN MINION CAKE WHOOOOOOOOOOOOOP!!!! Thanks @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## rogue zombie (26/8/14)

Happy birthday Melinda... Hope it's been a good'n!


Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world


----------



## Paulie (26/8/14)

happy birthday all


----------



## Gizmo (26/8/14)

Happy birthday mrs skyblue  Hope your husband give you lots of under the cover presents

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Melinda (26/8/14)

Gizmo said:


> Happy birthday mrs skyblue  Hope your husband give you lots of under the cover presents


 
me to....me to 

Thanks @Gizmo

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## crack2483 (26/8/14)

Happy happy birthday @Melinda

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## BumbleBee (27/8/14)

Happy Birthday @1am7h30n3 

Hope you're having an awesome day


----------



## annemarievdh (27/8/14)

Happy birthday @1am7h30n3


Sent from my iPhone VapeCase & mPt3


----------



## Metal Liz (29/8/14)

it's one of our over the ocean family member's birthday today!!!

Happy birthday to @mtbakervapor, hope you have a vapetastic day and a great year ahead of you!!!

Vape strong and rock hard


----------



## BumbleBee (3/9/14)

Happy birthday @360twin and @Cliff 

Hope you guys have a kickash day

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## thekeeperza (3/9/14)

Happy birthday @360twin and @Cliff - hope you have an awesome day

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/9/14)

Happy Birthday @360twin and @Cliff! Hope you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (3/9/14)

@360twin and @Cliff 
Have a super birthday and a great year ahead!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## crack2483 (3/9/14)

Happy happy @360twin and @Cliff. Have a fantastic day.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz (3/9/14)

Happy birthday to @360twin and @Cliff, hope you have a vapetastic day and an amazing year ahead of you  

sent from a Reo & MVP happy cloud

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (3/9/14)

Happy birthday @360twin and @Cliff
have an awesome day guys


----------



## Smoke187 (3/9/14)

Happy birthday @360twin and @Cliff hope you'll have a lekker 1


----------



## MarkK (3/9/14)

Hope you both have a good one!


----------



## annemarievdh (3/9/14)

Happy Birthday guys!!

@360twin
@Cliff


----------



## Cliff (3/9/14)

Thank you all for the wishes 

Happy Birthday @360twin, hope you have a great day as well!


----------



## andro (3/9/14)

Happy bday and enjoy a vaping day


----------



## Jimbo (3/9/14)

Happy birthday @Cliff & @360twin hope you have a great day. 

Ps @Cliff was nice to meet & chat at the Vape meet. Hope you get that Reo soon.


----------



## rogue zombie (3/9/14)

Happy happy you all. Hope it's a good'n!


Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 360twin (3/9/14)

@Cliff : Happy Birthday to you too.

To everyone else - thanks very much

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (3/9/14)

Happy birthday @360twin and @Cliff

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan (5/9/14)

Happy Birthday @Sir Vape

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee (5/9/14)

Happy Birthday @Sir Vape 

Have an awesome day

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape (5/9/14)

Thanks Guys

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Metal Liz (5/9/14)

Happy happy @Sir Vape hope you have a vapetastic day and an awesome year ahead!!

Vape strong and rock hard

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (5/9/14)

Happy Birthday @Sir Vape

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (5/9/14)

happy bday @Sir Vape 
may u have many more. 
friday birthdays lead to weekend celebrations... its a rule

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (5/9/14)

Happy birthday Senhor Vape. Hope it continues to rock!


Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (7/9/14)

Belated birthday wishes @Sir Vape 
Hope you having a great birthday weekend

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (8/9/14)

Happy Birthday @Rex_Bael 

Hope you're having a kick ash day!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## johan (8/9/14)

Haven't seen you on the forum for a very long time @Rex_Bael, but Happy Birthday anyhow, hope you had a good one!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Sir Vape (8/9/14)

Happy Happy @Rex_Bael

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (8/9/14)

Happy Birthday @Rex_Bael

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/9/14)

Happy Birthday @Rex_Bael and if you don't post more often you may get fined!  Hope you had an awesome day!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## annemarievdh (8/9/14)

Happy birthday @Rex_Bael hope you get spoiled rotten !!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## crack2483 (8/9/14)

Happy happy @Rex_Bael many happy vape returns.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rex_Bael (9/9/14)

Thank you for the birthday wishes everyone

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Metal Liz (9/9/14)

wowser!!! what a bumper birthday bash in our house today 

I would like to wish all our members celebrating their birthdays today an absolutely great day and a beautiful year ahead 

@RawRam_cpt 
@cheryl 
@dreamcatcha 
@IndianVapeStar 
@maziam

To the last 4 members, you guys haven't been home for a while, come back and tell us all about your vaping journey, we'd love to hear what you've been up to

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## annemarievdh (9/9/14)

Congrats guys !!!


----------



## Marzuq (9/9/14)

happy bday to all
@RawRam_cpt 
@cheryl 
@dreamcatcha 
@IndianVapeStar 
@maziams 

have an awesome day guys


----------



## BumbleBee (9/9/14)

wow, so may birthdays today... congrats guys 

oh ya... my second nephew is due today


----------



## rogue zombie (9/9/14)

Happy birthdays you all. Hope you all have a great one!


Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (9/9/14)

Happy birthday! Have a totally awesome day!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## shabbar (9/9/14)

Happy birthday !!!


----------



## johan (11/9/14)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY*: @Boer and @Chop007

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Riaz (11/9/14)

happy happy @Boer and @Chop007 

have a lekker one

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq (11/9/14)

happy birthday @Boer and @Chop007 
have and awesome day and hope its filled with vape gear gifts

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## annemarievdh (11/9/14)

Happy Birthday @Boer and @Chop007

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/9/14)

Happy birthday boys! Hope it's a good one!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (11/9/14)

Have a Happy Birthday guys


----------



## rogue zombie (11/9/14)

Happy birthday guys!


----------



## Stroodlepuff (11/9/14)

happy born day! Enjoy the cake


----------



## BumbleBee (11/9/14)

Happy Birthday @Boer 

Have an amazing day!


----------



## BumbleBee (11/9/14)

Happy Birthday @Chop007 

​

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (11/9/14)

Happy happy @Chop007 have a fantastic day.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## The Golf (11/9/14)

Happy BDay @Chop007 hope you njoyed ur day off

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Yiannaki (12/9/14)

I happened to notice a familiar avatar while looking at the birthdays for today :

Let me be the first to wish @Rob Fisher a happy happy birthday 

Hope you have an awesome one Rob!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (12/9/14)

Happy bday @Rob Fisher. Have an awesome day bud. Friday bday means wkend bday.. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## crack2483 (12/9/14)

Hip Hip Hooray Birthday! @Rob Fisher

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (12/9/14)

Well, congratulations on the celebration of your birthday @Rob Fisher. May you have a blessed day.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (12/9/14)

Happy birthday @RobFisher. Hope you have a great one!


Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chop007 (12/9/14)

Wow thank you guys, that is really awesome. Thanks for all the birthday wishes, I appreciate it greatly. So nice to have all of you. @Rob Fisher HAPPY BIRTHDAY. Heck, we are one day apart, that is epic. You are also a Virgo, AWESOME, we are like twins almost. Have a stunning day and may God grant you great Blessings on this day.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (12/9/14)

Happi birthday Mr. @Rob Fisher ! Hope you have an awesome day!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oupa (12/9/14)

Happy hatching day @Rob Fisher !!! Hope its a good one!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz (12/9/14)

Happy birthday @Rob Fisher and to all the members I missed while on leave 

Hope you all have a wonderful day and the best year ahead of you 

sent from a Reo & MVP happy cloud

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (12/9/14)

Happy Birthday @Rob Fisher 

May you have the coolest day ever and may this next year be totally awesome

Please enjoy this here virtual cake made from your favourite stuff

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jimbo (12/9/14)

@Rob Fisher 

Happy birthday Mr Fisher. Enjoy and may there be many more.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (12/9/14)

Happy birthday uncle Robbie

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shabbar (12/9/14)

happy happy @Rob Fisher

have an awesome one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (12/9/14)

Happy Birth Day @Rob Fisher!

_may all fish tremble
at the mere sound 
of your name_

​

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## HPBotha (12/9/14)

HAPPY B.day!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (16/9/14)

A big happy birthday to @ET  Hope its a great one filled with lots of vaping gear and twisted coil builds


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/9/14)

Happy Birthday @ET! Hope you have a cracker of a day!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (16/9/14)

Happy Birthday ET


----------



## BumbleBee (16/9/14)

Happy Birthday @ET 

Have an awesome day dude


----------



## Marzuq (16/9/14)

happy happy @ET
have an awesome day bro


----------



## Silver (16/9/14)

Happy birthday @ET
Hope you have a great day filled with lots of vaping goodness!


----------



## johan (16/9/14)

Happy Birtday @ET !

via Tapatalk


----------



## annemarievdh (16/9/14)

Happy Birthday @ET


----------



## ET (16/9/14)

Thanks


----------



## Gazzacpt (16/9/14)

Happy happy @ET hope you have a lekker day and year going foward.


----------



## TylerD (16/9/14)

Happi happi @ET ! Hop you an awesome day dude!


----------



## Metal Liz (16/9/14)

Happy birthday @ET, hope you've had a great day so far and the year ahead will be absolutely amazing!!!


----------



## Stroodlepuff (17/9/14)

Happy birthday to JHB Vape meet #5's cloud blowing champ @Austin VapeonMadison


----------



## Stroodlepuff (17/9/14)

Oh and to @Heckers and @Rudi


----------



## annemarievdh (17/9/14)

Happy birthday to all !!!


----------



## BumbleBee (17/9/14)

Happy Birthday folks, hope you guys are all having an awesome day and not melting in the heat


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/9/14)

Happy birthday all you Virgos!


----------



## Marzuq (17/9/14)

happy bday to everyone celebrating today. have a lekker day


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/9/14)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## zadiac (17/9/14)

Happy birthday to all who's birthdays are today. I don't know who you all are, but Happy Happy!!


----------



## ET (17/9/14)

happy birthday virgos!


----------



## Riaz (17/9/14)

happy birthday guys!!!

have a lekker one


----------



## johan (17/9/14)

Happy Birthday to All.


----------



## Paulie (17/9/14)

Happy bday all! i hope you all had a great day


----------



## Heckers (18/9/14)

Thanks everyone.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (18/9/14)

Happy birthday to @Vapourshark, @Kareem and @SuMi. May the day and the year ahead be the best ever.


----------



## Alex (18/9/14)

Happy birthday @SuMi @Kareem and @Vapourshark


----------



## Stroodlepuff (18/9/14)

Happy happy Errbody

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## annemarievdh (18/9/14)

Happy birthday to: 

@SuMi
@Kareem and 
@Vapourshark

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (18/9/14)

Happy birthday to @Vapourshark @Kareem and @SuMi

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (18/9/14)

Happy Birthday @Vapourshark  @Kareem  and @SuMi 

and Happy Vaping day everybody!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (18/9/14)

Happy birthday all have a fantastic day.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Poppie (18/9/14)

Happy birthday to all - enjoy the day and the year ahead

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kareem (18/9/14)

Thanks for the b/day wishes. I feel most honoured that World Vape Day is on my birthday. Proves that I have been on the right track all along lol.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## johan (18/9/14)

*Happy Birthday*: @Vapourshark, @Kareem, @SuMi

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (20/9/14)

Happy Birthday @amoriecla and @Mike_E


----------



## Mike_E (20/9/14)

Thanks for the birthday wish.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (20/9/14)

Hope you have had a super birthday so far @amoriecla and @Mike_E. May the year ahead be as awesome.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riddle (20/9/14)

Happy birthday @amoriecla and @Mike_E ... Hope You Enjoy The Remainder Of The day

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (21/9/14)

Happy Birthday @TS_INC and @Lyle Abrahams

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (21/9/14)

Happy birthday @Lyle Abrahams - hope you have a fabulous day and a great year ahead!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (21/9/14)

Yes, hope you have a great birthday in that far away place, @Lyle Abrahams. May the year ahead be the best ever.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (21/9/14)

Happy birthday "Lyle Abrahams, enjoy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lyle Abrahams (21/9/14)

Thanks so much for all birthday wishes all. Sweating my nana off today but it's all good. Heading home now to get my coiling on for one awesome bday vape

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gazzacpt (21/9/14)

Happy birthday have a good one.


----------



## Yiannaki (23/9/14)

Happy Birthday to @Alex  

Hope you have an awesome day man, filled with lots of souvlakia and tzatziki! 

Wishing you an awesome year ahead!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## TylerD (23/9/14)

Happy Birthday Mr. Research!
Have a great day @Alex !!!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (23/9/14)

Happy birthday @Alex!
Thanks for being such a fantastic part of our community
Have a great day and a super public holiday week ahead

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (23/9/14)

Have a super birthday @Alex. And may the year ahead be the best ever!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie (23/9/14)

Happy birthday @Alex... Hope you have a great one!


Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world
X

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (23/9/14)

Thank you so much for all the Bday wishes, I owe my life to all you guys and this community for helping me on the journey.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## annemarievdh (23/9/14)

Happy Birthday @Alex. Hope you have a wonderful day

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq (23/9/14)

Happy Birthday @Alex 
have an awesome day and may your day be filled with huge clouds 
and gifts of vape gear

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Riddle (23/9/14)

Happy birthday @Alex hope you have a fantastic day

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Metal Liz (23/9/14)

Happy birthday to our research guru Mr @Alex as well as well as @TruEd  Hope you guys have an amazing day and an even better year ahead of you!!!

Vape strong and Rock hard

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## TruEd (23/9/14)

TANK YOU!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (23/9/14)

Happy happy @TruEd, hope you get spoiled rotten

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (23/9/14)

Happy happy sir

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## TylerD (23/9/14)

TruEd said:


> TANK YOU!!!


Happi birthday @TruEd !
Hope you have an awesome day and year ahead!


----------



## Chef Guest (23/9/14)

Happy Happy @Alex! Thanks for all the great effort that you put in here. Hope you have a wonderful day! 

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Chef Guest (23/9/14)

Happy birthday @TruEd too! Have a great one!

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (23/9/14)

Happy Birthday to you @TruEd  And thanks again to everyone else.


----------



## Lyle Abrahams (23/9/14)

Happy bday @Alex have a awesome day. Vape hard

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (23/9/14)

Have a good one @TruEd


----------



## johan (23/9/14)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY @Alex as well as all the others I've missed the past couple of days.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Mike_E (23/9/14)

Happy Birthday @Alex and @TruEd! Hope it was awesome.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (24/9/14)

Happy birthday @Derick. Have a good one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (24/9/14)

Happy birthday @Derick.

Wishing you an awesome braai/birthday

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kimbo (24/9/14)

Happy birthday @Derick

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yiannaki (24/9/14)

Happy Birthday @Derick 

Have a great one!

Must be rad to have your b.day on a public holiday

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan (24/9/14)

*LEKKER VERJAAR*  @Chris Marais, @Derick, @Nico & @PuffingCrow

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Derick (24/9/14)

Thanks Guys and Gals!

Yep public holiday for a birthday is every bit as awesome as you might think

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Stroodlepuff (24/9/14)

Happy happy sir

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jimbo (24/9/14)

Happy birthday all of you @Chris Marais, @Derick, @Nico & @PuffingCrow

Happy belated birthday @Alex, sorry I missed it yesterday.

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Kuhlkatz (24/9/14)

Happy Birthday ( or is it braaithday ? ) @Chris Marais, @Derick, @Nico and @PuffingCrow

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (24/9/14)

Happy birthday @Derick!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Riddle (24/9/14)

Happy birthday to all celebrating today

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (25/9/14)

Totally missed some birthdays, again 

@Alex and @TruEd I hope you guys had a kickash day!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (25/9/14)

Happy Birthday @Chris Marais  @Derick  @Nico  & @PuffingCrow 

I hope you guys all had an amazing day

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (25/9/14)

Happy Birthday @Hein510  & @Smoke187 

Have a totally awesome day guys

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq (25/9/14)

happy bday @Smoke187 
have a super day

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan (25/9/14)

Happy Birthday guys

@Hein510 & @Smoke187

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Yiannaki (25/9/14)

Happy Birthday to @Smoke187 and to @Hein510 

Have a super day guys!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (25/9/14)

Happy Birthday @Smoke187 and @Hein510

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## annemarievdh (25/9/14)

Happy happy @Smoke187

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kimbo (25/9/14)

Happy happy @Smoke187

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac (25/9/14)

Happy B-day @Smoke187 !!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (25/9/14)

Happy Birthday @Hein510 & @Smoke187. May the year ahead be super awesome.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/9/14)

Happy Birthday @Alex! I hope you have a stunning day!


----------



## Smoke187 (26/9/14)

Happy Birthday @Alex!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/9/14)

I see I missed a whole heap of birthdays while I was away! Happy Birthday all!

Reactions: Thanks 3


----------



## johan (26/9/14)

A very HAPPY BIRTHDAY to the following members today :

@Hotti, @Jean, @MarkK and @phanatik

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq (26/9/14)

happy bday to @MarkK @phanatik @Hotti @Jean 
have a super bday weekend guys

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (26/9/14)

Have a super awesome day @Hotti, @Jean, @MarkK and @phanatik

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Riddle (26/9/14)

Happy birthday @Jean @MarkK @phanatik and @Hotti 

Wishing you all a splendid day.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (26/9/14)

@Jean, @MarkK, @phanatik and @Hotti - have a super birthday. May the year ahead be the best ever.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Paulie (26/9/14)

Happy Bday all!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## shabbar (26/9/14)

happy happy ,, may you have a super year ahead

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (26/9/14)

Happy Birthday @Jean , @MarkK  , @phanatik  and @Hotti , hope you folks have an absolutely awesome day

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Metal Liz (26/9/14)

Happy birthday to everyone celebrating their escape from the womb day today 

Also to all that i missed out on, happy belated birthday to you all! 

Hope you all have a blessed birthday and may the year ahead exceed your wildest imagination

Reactions: Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jean (26/9/14)

Thanks for the days wishes guys and gals.
Happy Biffy for the other guys also! Libras Unite!
And thanks solong for the wishes thats coming!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BumbleBee (27/9/14)

Happy Birthday @Vaping Jakes  Have an awesome day


----------



## annemarievdh (27/9/14)

Happy birthday @Vaping Jakes!!!


----------



## Riddle (27/9/14)

Have a good 1 @Vaping Jakes ... happy birthday


----------



## johan (27/9/14)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY @Vaping Jakes


----------



## Alex (27/9/14)

Happy Birthday @Vaping Jakes  Have an awesome day


----------



## TylerD (27/9/14)

Happi happi @Vaping Jakes ! Hope you have an awesome day and year!!!


----------



## johan (28/9/14)

* HAPPY BIRTHDAY* to @Jo-Anne & @jtgrey

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Riddle (28/9/14)

Happy birthday @jtgrey and @Jo-Anne

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (28/9/14)

Happy birthday @jtgrey and @Jo-Anne

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (28/9/14)

Happy birthday @jtgrey and @Jo-Anne
Have a great Sunday

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (28/9/14)

Happy Birthday @jtgrey  & @Jo-Anne 

Have an awesome day

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## jtgrey (28/9/14)

Naughty 40 today ek sê 
Thanks guys for the birthday wishes

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Chris Marais (29/9/14)

Thanks so much for all the great messages, had a great day. Got my new Sigelei 30watt Mod, smokes like a monster!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Marzuq (30/9/14)

happy birthday @Chef Guest @Jaco Theunissen @Saad @scuba steve 
have a super vapeful day guys

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan (30/9/14)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY* to: @Chef Guest & @Saad

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## TylerD (30/9/14)

Happy birthday to all the birthday boys! @Chef Guest @Jaco Theunissen @Saad @scuba steve
Have a great day!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (30/9/14)

Happy birthday @Chef Guest ! May you have a fabulous day and a super year ahead

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/9/14)

Happy birthday @Chef Guest ! Hope you have a cracker of a day and a marvelous year ahead!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Metal Liz (30/9/14)

Happy birthday to our forum members celebrating their escape from the womb day today!

Hope you all have a vapetastic day!!!

@Chef Guest 
@Jaco Theunissen 
@Saad 
@scuba steve

Vape strong and Rock hard

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (30/9/14)

To @Chef Guest, @Jaco Theunissen @Saad @scuba steve

Hope you all have an awesome Happy Birthday today.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Riddle (30/9/14)

Happy birthday @Chef Guest 
@Jaco Theunissen 
@Saad 
@scuba steve

Hope you all have a super fantastic day..

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie (30/9/14)

Happy happy you all!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## annemarievdh (30/9/14)

Happy Birthday guys

@Chef Guest 
@Jaco Theunissen 
@Saad 
@scuba steve

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (30/9/14)

A very Happy Birthday to @Chef Guest  @Jaco Theunissen  @Saad  @scuba steve 

Have an Awesome day

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chef Guest (1/10/14)

Thanks so much everyone! It's been so great to see so many good wishes from all of my mates in the community.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BumbleBee (1/10/14)

Chef Guest said:


> Thanks so much everyone! It's been so great to see so many good wishes from all of my mates in the community.


Hope you got spoilt vrot bud


----------



## BumbleBee (1/10/14)

Happy Birthday @ZoemDoef  and @StaticRip 

Have a good one guys


----------



## johan (4/10/14)

Happy Birthday to @Rooigevaar today

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## TylerD (4/10/14)

Happi birthday @Rooigevaar ! Hope you had a kickass day!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (4/10/14)

Happy birthday @Pravs  and @Rooigevaar 

Hope you guys are having an awesome day

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Silver (4/10/14)

Happy birthday @Rooigevaar !
Hope you having a lekker birthday weekend

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Riddle (4/10/14)

Happy birthday guys


----------



## Andre (4/10/14)

Hope you had an awesome day, @Rooigevaar. May the year ahead be the best ever.


----------



## johan (5/10/14)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY @thekeeperza - my sincere apologies that I didn't congratulate you when I saw you this morning!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan (5/10/14)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY to:

@Baverz 
@Rex Smit 
@RezaD 
@VandaL 

Hope you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/10/14)

Happy Birthday guys! And awesome birthday wish from @johan!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (5/10/14)

Happy bday all have a good one

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan (5/10/14)

Oh! another birthday today; HAPPY BIRTHDAY to @Lee - hope you get spoiled rotten today.


----------



## Alex (5/10/14)

A very Happy Birthday from me @Lee @Baverz @Rex Smit @RezaD @thekeeperza and @VandaL

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Lee (5/10/14)

Thanks @johan & @Alex. 
Thanks everybody for the birthday wishes.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (5/10/14)

Hope you are having a super birthday @Lee, @Baverz, @Rex Smit, @RezaD, @thekeeperza and @VandaL. May the year ahead be the best ever.

Reactions: Thanks 3


----------



## Lee (5/10/14)

Tha


Andre said:


> Hope you are having a super birthday @Lee, @Baverz, @Rex Smit, @RezaD, @thekeeperza and @VandaL. May the year ahead be the best ever.


Thanks @Andre

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (5/10/14)

Wow, a real bumper birthday day 

@Lee, @Baverz , @Rex Smit, @RezaD ,@thekeeperza and @VandaL

Hope you all had a spectacular day, happy birthday guys

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Lee (5/10/14)

Thanks "B"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## thekeeperza (6/10/14)

Thank you everyone for the wishes

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee (10/10/14)

A very happy Birthday to @gman211991, @SmokelessFire and @Robert Howes  

Hope you guys have an awesome Friday


----------



## SmokelessFire (10/10/14)

BumbleBee said:


> A very happy Birthday to @gman211991, @SmokelessFire and @Robert Howes
> 
> Hope you guys have an awesome Friday


Thank you very much @BumbleBee


----------



## johan (10/10/14)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY  guys:

@gman211991, 
@Robert Howes
@SmokelessFire

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (10/10/14)

Have a super birthday @gman211991, @Robert Howes and @SmokelessFire. May the year ahead be the best ever.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (10/10/14)

Happy happy guys, hope you have a good one 


Sent with the Reo Thor

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (10/10/14)

Happi birthday @gman211991, @Robert Howes and @SmokelessFire ! Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (16/10/14)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO: @capetocuba, @Gordac & @Wazie_VGODSA today

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (16/10/14)

Happy Birthday @capetocuba and @Wazie_VGODSA

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/10/14)

Happy Birthday Duncan! Hope you have a cracker of a day!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (16/10/14)

Have a great day @capetocuba and @Wazie_VGODSA. May the year ahead be the best ever.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (16/10/14)

A very Happy birthday to...

@capetocuba 
@Gordac 
@Wazie_VGODSA 

Have a great day guys

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Yiannaki (16/10/14)

@capetocuba @Gordac @Wazie_VGODSA 

Happy Birthday Peeps!  Wishing you a super rad day and a great year ahead


----------



## Marzuq (16/10/14)

happy happy birfday fellas @capetocuba @Gordac @Wazie_VGODSA
have a lekker day


----------



## annemarievdh (16/10/14)

Happy happy guys!! 


Sent with the Reo Thor

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (16/10/14)

Happy birthday to the birthday boys! Have a super one

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (16/10/14)

Happy happy

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Riddle (16/10/14)

Happy birthday @capetocuba @Wazie_VGODSA and @Gordac have a super awesome day

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## The Golf (16/10/14)

Happy BDay all hope you guys have a super awesome day

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## SmokelessFire (16/10/14)

Happy bday guys - have a great day and blessed year!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Gordac (16/10/14)

THANKS everyone !!!!  and happy bday to all the other guys celebrating on Boss's Day

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Wazie_VGODSA (17/10/14)

Thanks to all the birthday wises & love, this is truly an amazing vape community!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan (18/10/14)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY  to: @Philip & @Richard

May the Blue Bulls roll W.P & Golden Lions kick the Sharks ass's on your birthday today!

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## annemarievdh (18/10/14)

Happy birthday to

@Philip
@Richard

Have a good one 


Sent with the Reo Thor

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Riddle (18/10/14)

Happy birthday @Philip and @Richard ... have a super awesome weekend

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Richard (18/10/14)

Thanks to all

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre (27/10/14)

A most happy birthday to @LandyMan. I remember you got all your new vape gear in advance - hope get some new stuff for today. Have a super year.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## annemarievdh (27/10/14)

Happy birthday @LandyMan


Vaping with Thor the Reo Mini

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## LandyMan (27/10/14)

Andre said:


> A most happy birthday to @LandyMan. I remember you got all your new vape gear in advance - hope get some new stuff for today. Have a super year.


LOL, thanks for the wishes Andre! Yeah I did get some in advance, my wife's gift is only coming in a month or so (the e-pipe from Smok). So now on my list is the search for a box mod, then I am done ... for now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (27/10/14)

Happy Birthday @LandyMan

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie (27/10/14)

Happy happy @LandyMan... Hope you make the best coil ever today

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq (27/10/14)

happy Bday @LandyMan 
have a lekker day

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan (27/10/14)

Lekker Happy Birthday @LandyMan

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (27/10/14)

Have a super day @LandyMan !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Riddle (27/10/14)

Happy birthday @LandyMan

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (27/10/14)

Happy Birthday @LandyMan 

Have an awesome day!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/10/14)

Happy Birthday @LandyMan! I hope you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## TylerD (27/10/14)

Happi birthday @LandyMan ! Hope you have an awesome day and year!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (27/10/14)



Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (27/10/14)

Happy happy @LandyMan

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Metal Liz (27/10/14)

Happy birthday @LandyMan hope you've had a wicked one so far and that the year ahead will be absolutely vapetastic

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## LandyMan (28/10/14)

Thanks for all the birthday wishes guys/girls. It was an awesome day vaping

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan (5/11/14)

Happy birthday to: @RoSsIkId


----------



## Andre (5/11/14)

Have a super day and the best year ever, @RoSsIkId


----------



## BhavZ (5/11/14)

Happy Birthday @RoSsIkId 

Hope you have an epic day man!


----------



## annemarievdh (5/11/14)

Happy Happy! @RoSslkld, hope you have a grate one!!! 


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor


----------



## BumbleBee (5/11/14)

Happy Birthday @RoSsIkId 

Have an awesome day!! 

Here's a biker chick just for you

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## TylerD (5/11/14)

Happi happi @RoSsIkId ! Have a great day!


----------



## Alex (5/11/14)

Have a great day @RoSsIkId


----------



## Silver (5/11/14)

Happy happy @RoSsIkId 
Have a super day!!


----------



## Metal Liz (5/11/14)

happy birthday @RoSsIkId hope you have an epic day!!


----------



## Jimbo (5/11/14)

Happy Birthday @RoSsIkId


----------



## Riaz (5/11/14)

happy happy @RoSsIkId 

have a lekker one


----------



## RoSsIkId (6/11/14)

Thanks guys and gals

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (10/11/14)

May your birthday be awesomeness, @baksteen8168. And may the year ahead be the best ever.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan (10/11/14)

Happy Birthday  @baksteen8168

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (10/11/14)

Happy Birthday @baksteen8168 

Have a turbocharged day bud

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (10/11/14)

Happy bday brick have a good one.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq (10/11/14)

happy happy @baksteen8168 
have an awesome day bud, hope you have a vapeful day

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## annemarievdh (10/11/14)

Happy happy @baksteen8168


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Riaz (10/11/14)

Happy birthday @baksteen8168

Have a lekker one buddy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Metal Liz (10/11/14)

Happy birthday @baksteen8168, hope you have a vapetastic day

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (10/11/14)

Thanks Everyone! I will be pulling a silver tonight in honor of my B-Day.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## johan (17/11/14)

Happy Birthday @Kuhlkatz


----------



## Andre (17/11/14)

Ah, yes, have an awesome day, @Kuhlkatz. And my the year ahead be the best ever.


----------



## Riddle (17/11/14)

Happy birthday @Kuhlkatz have an awesome day...


----------



## TylerD (17/11/14)

HAPPI HAPPI @Kuhlkatz !!!


----------



## baksteen8168 (17/11/14)

Heppie Heppie @Kuhlkatz


----------



## Marzuq (17/11/14)

happy bday @Kuhlkatz 
have a lekker day


----------



## annemarievdh (17/11/14)

Happy happy @Kuhlkatz


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor


----------



## Alex (17/11/14)

Happy Birthday @Kuhlkatz


----------



## Kuhlkatz (17/11/14)

Thanks for all the well-wishes everyone, it's really appreciated 

Work-wise it was quite a challenging day. Been stinky free for 5 weeks now and despite the pressure, I had no silly urges to grab a stinky. It's definitely an all-out win for vaping in my books.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## BumbleBee (17/11/14)

Happy Birthday @Kuhlkatz 

Hope you had an epic day 

Well done on defeating those cravings


----------



## Silver (18/11/14)

Happy birthday for yesterday @Kuhlkatz 
And belated happy birthday @baksteen8168 
Hope you all had a great day. 
Woshing you both a super year ahead


----------



## baksteen8168 (18/11/14)

Silver said:


> Happy birthday for yesterday @Kuhlkatz
> And belated happy birthday @baksteen8168
> Hope you all had a great day.
> Woshing you both a super year ahead



Thank you @Silver 

Had a great day and vaping just made it 100 times better. No stinkies for me.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan (19/11/14)

*Happy Birthday* @dannler

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (19/11/14)

Happi happi @dannler ! Have a great day and year!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (19/11/14)

An awesome birthday and year ahead to you @dannler

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (19/11/14)

Happy happy @dannler 


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (19/11/14)

Have an Awesome day @dannler 

_Happy Birthday dude_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (19/11/14)

Happy Happy @dannler !!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (19/11/14)

happy happy @dannler 

have a lekker one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (19/11/14)

Happy birthday @dannler. Have a good one... 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (19/11/14)

happy bday @dannler 
have a lekker day and hope that new kit is treating you well

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dannler (19/11/14)

Hey guys, a big thanks to everyone for all the wishes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riddle (19/11/14)

dannler said:


> Hey guys, a big thanks to everyone for all the wishes


Better late than never ... happy birthday man. Hope you had an awesome day

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (20/11/14)

happy bday @Gonzales @Necropolis @VapeJedi 
have an awesome day guys


----------



## Dubz (20/11/14)

Happy birthday @Gonzales @Necropolis @VapeJedi have a super awesome day


----------



## TylerD (20/11/14)

Happi happi guys! @Gonzales @Necropolis @VapeJedi
Hope you have a great day and year!


----------



## Andre (20/11/14)

3 birthdays! Have a super day and year ahead @Gonzales, @Necropolis and @VapeJedi


----------



## johan (20/11/14)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY 

@Gonzales
@Necropolis 
@VapeJedi


----------



## annemarievdh (20/11/14)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY guys!!! 

@Gonzales
@Necropolis 
@VapeJedi



Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor


----------



## BumbleBee (20/11/14)

Happy Birthday @Gonzales  @Necropolis  @VapeJedi 

Hope you guys all had an amazing day


----------



## johan (21/11/14)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY* 

@arbdullah 
@BigGuy 
@Vaporeon

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq (21/11/14)

Happy Bday @BigGuy 
have and awesome bday weekend.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/11/14)

Happy Birthday Craig! Hope you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (21/11/14)

Happy Birthday @arbdullah @BigGuy @Vaporeon Have a super day!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## LandyMan (21/11/14)

Happy birthday to all!!

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## TylerD (21/11/14)

Happi happi @BigGuy ! Have an awesome day!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie (21/11/14)

Happy birthday @BigGuy 

Crack open a bottle of celebratory Johnny Appleseed.... it's on hobbit

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee (21/11/14)

Happy Birthday @BigGuy 

Hope you have an amazing day filled with many Nomnesses 

Enjoy


----------



## VapeJedi (21/11/14)

Thanx for the B-day wishes guys

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (21/11/14)

Happy belated birthday to @Gonzales, @Necropolis and @VapeJedi .

Happy birthday to @BigGuy , @arbdullah and @Vaporeon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BigGuy (21/11/14)

Thanks for all the wishes dude.


----------



## BumbleBee (25/11/14)

Happy Birthday @Mufasa  and @Ross44 

Have a great day guys


----------



## johan (25/11/14)

Happy Birthday @Mufasa & @Ross44


----------



## Dubz (25/11/14)

Happy Birthday @Mufasa & @Ross44 have an awesome day


----------



## Andre (25/11/14)

Yes, have a great birthday and may the year ahead be the best ever, @Ross44 and @Mufasa.


----------



## Riddle (25/11/14)

Happy birthday @Mufasa and @Ross44 ... have a smashing day.


----------



## Andre (29/11/14)

A bit late in the day, but hope you are still having a super birthday @Yiannaki and @shloopie.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (29/11/14)

Happy Birthday @Yiannaki  and @shloopie 

Hope you guys have had an amazing day.

I'm sure @Yiannaki is rocking the Vape Meet

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riddle (29/11/14)

Happy birthday @Yiannaki and @shloopie hope yous had an amazing day

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (30/11/14)

A belated Happy birthday @Yiannaki and @shloopie for yesterday

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (30/11/14)

I didn't even spot I missed some bdays. Belated happy happy to @Yiannaki and @shloopie . Hope you guys had an awesome day and a better one today

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (30/11/14)

Happy belated birthday to @Yiannaki & @shloopie for yesterday. Hope you guys had a great day.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (30/11/14)

Happy birthday @Yiannaki and @shloopie. Vape only the good stuff all weekend!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (30/11/14)

Thank you for all the birthday wishes guys 

@BumbleBee : I was indeed rocking the vape meet but arrived a little late due to a fractured thumb injury that happened shortly before 

@Alex thank you for the birthday drink kind sir

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee (30/11/14)

Yiannaki said:


> Thank you for all the birthday wishes guys
> 
> @BumbleBee : I was indeed rocking the vape meet but arrived a little late due to a fractured thumb injury that happened shortly before
> 
> @Alex thank you for the birthday drink kind sir


Eina, that's got to hurt like a sumbeech.... how the heck did you get that right? I bet you are realising how much you need your thumbs right about now though


----------



## Yiannaki (30/11/14)

BumbleBee said:


> Eina, that's got to hurt like a sumbeech.... how the heck did you get that right? I bet you are realising how much you need your thumbs right about now though


Lol. It was super painful. ! I closed the car door on it 

This experience has taught me that thumbs and vaping go hand in hand. 

I did however manage to build a new dual coil setup in my atomic without really using my thumb  took about 8 dud coils and an ocean full of patience to get it right

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (30/11/14)

Yiannaki said:


> Lol. It was super painful. ! I closed the car door on it
> 
> This experience has taught me that thumbs and vaping go hand in hand.
> 
> I did however manage to build a new dual coil setup in my atomic without really using my thumb  took about 8 dud coils and an ocean full of patience to get it right


Shame man, hope it heals soon, bummer dude

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/12/14)

Happy birthday boys! @Yiannaki and @shloopie!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Ross44 (2/12/14)

thanks for all the bday wishes guys! wow but im late to be saying this, i apologise.


----------



## Marzuq (4/12/14)

Happy Birthday @Rowan Francis 
have an awesome day

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## baksteen8168 (4/12/14)

Happy Happy to every one I missed!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (4/12/14)

Happy Birthday @Rowan Francis 

Hope you have a VapeTastic day and year ahead

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (4/12/14)

Happy Birthday @Rowan Francis Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (4/12/14)

Happi happi @Rowan Francis ! Hope it's an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz (4/12/14)

Wishing our Dr Vape an absolutely rocking birthday!! Hope you have an amazing day @Rowan Francis

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (4/12/14)

Happy Birthday @Rowan Francis 

Have an Awesome day

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (4/12/14)

happy birthday @Rowan Francis 

have a lekker one bud

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (4/12/14)

and happy happy to all the others ive missed

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (4/12/14)

Happy happy @Rowan Francis 


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PeterHarris (4/12/14)

happy happy @Rowan Francis and the ones i missed :\

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (4/12/14)

Hope you are having and awesome day, @Rowan Francis. May the year ahead be the best ever.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jimbo (4/12/14)

Happy birthday @Rowan Francis. Hope you have a great year ahead.


----------



## Kuhlkatz (4/12/14)

Happy Birthday @Rowan Francis. Wishing you a great day & a 'funtastic' year ahead.


----------



## Rowan Francis (4/12/14)

thanks to everybody for the birthday wishes , really appreciated that

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yiannaki (4/12/14)

A bit late to the party but.....

A huge happy birthday to Dr Vape @Rowan Francis 

I hope it was a vapetastic day filled with chocolates


----------



## johan (9/12/14)

Happy Birthday @Al3x  as well as to @Rowan Francis which birthday I missed while away.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (9/12/14)

happy birthday @Al3x 
have a lekker day


----------



## crack2483 (9/12/14)

Happy happy @Al3x have a fantastic day.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Yiannaki (9/12/14)

Happy Birthday to the proponent of the term 'reotomic' @Al3x  Have a great one bud


----------



## baksteen8168 (9/12/14)

Happy Happy @Al3x


----------



## BumbleBee (9/12/14)

Happy Birthday @Al3x 

Have an awesome day!


----------



## Riaz (9/12/14)

happy happy @Al3x 

have a lekker one!!!


----------



## Andre (9/12/14)

Happy birthday @Al3x. May the year ahead be the best ever.


----------



## free3dom (9/12/14)

Happy birthday @Al3x...hope your vape is especially fine today


----------



## Dubz (9/12/14)

Happy Birthday @Al3x have an awesome day


----------



## Andre (10/12/14)

Hope you have a super birthday, @Riaz. May the year ahead be beyond awesome.


----------



## Riaz (10/12/14)

Andre said:


> Hope you have a super birthday, @Riaz. May the year ahead be beyond awesome.


Thanks @Andre

Already started with an awesome surprise breakfast 




The wife already arranged a few days ago with my work to get the day off

So we off to I don't know where yet


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Dubz (10/12/14)

Happy Birthday @Riaz have a super day!


----------



## Arthster (10/12/14)

Happy B-day Riaz.


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/12/14)

Happy Birthday Riaz! Hope you have an awesome year!


----------



## free3dom (10/12/14)

Happy birthday @Riaz


----------



## Marzuq (10/12/14)

Mubareik on your BDay @Riaz


----------



## Riaz (10/12/14)

Thanks guys 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Riaz (10/12/14)

Officially off the calendar 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TylerD (10/12/14)

Happi happi @Riaz ! Hope you have an awesome day and year! That breakfast looks goooood!


----------



## johan (10/12/14)

Thanks for the invite @Riaz   HAPPY BIRTHDAY 

​

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee (10/12/14)

Happy Birthday @Riaz 

How awesome is your lady for organizing you the day off... epic! Enjoy it bud

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## baksteen8168 (10/12/14)

Happy Happy @Riaz


----------



## johan (11/12/14)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY @baardbek


----------



## Riaz (11/12/14)

Thanks for the wishes guys


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (11/12/14)

Happy Birthday @baardbek have an awesome day!


----------



## baksteen8168 (11/12/14)

Happy Happy @baardbek


----------



## johan (12/12/14)

Happy Birthday @ZortEd


----------



## BumbleBee (12/12/14)

Happy Birthday @ZortEd and @exodus 

Hope you guys have an awesome day


----------



## Andre (12/12/14)

Happy birthday to @ZortEd and @exodus. May the year ahead be awesome.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (12/12/14)

Happy Heppy @ZortEd !!!


----------



## Dubz (12/12/14)

Happy Birthday @ZortEd and @exodus Have a super awesome day

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Arthster (12/12/14)

Happy Birthday @ZortEd and @exodus... Hope you guys have an awesome day.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Riaz (12/12/14)

happy birthday @ZortEd and @exodus 

have a lekker one

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Riddle (12/12/14)

Happy birthday @Riaz ... have a smashing day.


----------



## Riddle (12/12/14)

Okay I'm a day behind. Hope you had an awesome day @Riaz .... Happy birthday to @ZortEd and @exodus

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## free3dom (12/12/14)

Happy birthday to you, 
Happy birthday to you,
Happy birthday dear @ZortEd and @exodus 
Happy birthday to you!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan (14/12/14)

*Happy Birthday*  to:

@allien1265 & @Tristan

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (14/12/14)

Yes, a happy and super birthday to @allien1265 & @Tristan

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## free3dom (14/12/14)

Whoa, seems there are a lot of Sagittarians on the forum 

Happy birthday @Tristan and @allien1265, may the clouds be with you

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (14/12/14)

Happy Birthday @allien1265 & @Tristan  Have a super awesome day!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq (14/12/14)

Happy happy @Tristan
Have a lekker day bud

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (14/12/14)

Happy Birthday @allien1265 and @Tristan 

Have a great day guys

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan (15/12/14)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY* to:

 @Frostbite  

 @VapeGrrl

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (15/12/14)

Happy Happy @VapeGrrl and @Frostbite. Have a wonderfull day!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Yiannaki (15/12/14)

Happy Birthday @VapeGrrl  Hope you have an awesome day and that @JakesSA spoils you rotten!  

Happy Birthday @Frostbite 

Here's to another awesome year ahead guys!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (15/12/14)

Happy Birthday @VapeGrrl and @Frostbite  have an awesome day!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/12/14)

Happy birthday @VapeGrrl and @Frostbite! Hope you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq (15/12/14)

happy bday to @VapeGrrl and @Frostbite 
have a lekker day!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (15/12/14)

Happy birthday @VapeGrrl and @Frostbite.
Hope you have a great day !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (15/12/14)

Have a super day @Frostbite and @VapeGrrl. And may the year ahead be the best ever.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie (15/12/14)

Happy birthday @Frostbite and @VapeGrrl ... Have a great one!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## free3dom (15/12/14)

Happy birthday to @VapeGrrl and @Frostbite ...take a big hit before blowing out your candles, and watch the cake disappear

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## VapeGrrl (15/12/14)

Thank you all for the awesome birthday wishes

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (15/12/14)

VapeGrrl said:


> Thank you all for the awesome birthday wishes



Happy happy @VapeGrrl!


----------



## BumbleBee (15/12/14)

Happy Birthday @VapeGrrl and @Frostbite 

Hope you've had an amazing day

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (16/12/14)

Happy Birthday to @Yusuf Cape Vaper


----------



## Dubz (16/12/14)

Happy Birthday @Yusuf Cape Vaper  Have a lekka day bru!


----------



## Marzuq (16/12/14)

A big about out and a happy birthday to @Yusuf Cape Vaper cloud blower extraordinaire


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (16/12/14)

Thanks guys  @Marzuq why must you make me blush hahaha


----------



## Alex (16/12/14)

A late Happy Birthday to @VapeGrrl and @Frostbite, and @Yusuf Cape Vaper have an awesome day

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (16/12/14)

Happy birthday @Yusuf Cape Vaper 
Have a great day today in the Cape!


----------



## free3dom (16/12/14)

Happy birthday @Yusuf Cape Vaper, have a wonderful flavour filled day


----------



## Andre (16/12/14)

Congrats on the birthday, @Yusuf Cape Vaper. May the year ahead be the best ever.


----------



## BumbleBee (16/12/14)

Happy Birthday @Yusuf Cape Vaper


----------



## Riddle (16/12/14)

Happy birthday @Yusuf Cape Vaper hope you had an amazing day


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (17/12/14)

Thanks Vape fam for the messages. I had a mafia themed party and insted of cigars I used my copper mod  pics to follow in due time

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## johan (17/12/14)

Baie Geluk met jou Verjaardag @Brommer

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Frostbite (17/12/14)

Thanks for all the Bday wishes all ! ! Got a nice little Freakshow and Atlatis from @KieranD from the wifey ! Not bad at all

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee (17/12/14)

Happy Birthday @Brommer 

Have a great day

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (18/12/14)

Happy Birthday to: @cfm78910 & @Smokyg


----------



## Silver (18/12/14)

Happy birthday @Smokyg !
Where you hiding?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brommer (18/12/14)

BumbleBee said:


> Happy Birthday @Brommer
> 
> Have a great day



Thank you for all the Birthday wishes! Much appreciated!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Riddle (18/12/14)

Happy birthday @cfm78910 and @Smokyg


----------



## Riaz (18/12/14)

happy special day guys!!!

enjoy


----------



## BumbleBee (18/12/14)

Happy Birthday @Smokyg and @cfm78910 

Hope you guys have a splendid day


----------



## johan (20/12/14)

Happy Birthday @Derek and @Keyaam

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (20/12/14)

Happy happy @Derek and @Keyaam

Have a Lekker one guys 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (20/12/14)

Happy bday guys enjoy the day hope you get plenty vape pressies

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Keyaam (20/12/14)

Thanks guys


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (20/12/14)

Happy birthday guys. Have a great day. Vape up a storm


----------



## Dubz (20/12/14)

Happy Birthday @Derek and @Keyaam  Have an awesome day!


----------



## Raslin (20/12/14)

Happy birthday guys. Have a great day and an even better year.


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/12/14)




----------



## Marzuq (20/12/14)

Happy birthday @Derek and @Keyaam 

Have a lekker one guys


----------



## BhavZ (20/12/14)

Happy birthday guys, hope you have an awesome day

sent from deep inside a vape cloud


----------



## free3dom (20/12/14)

Happy birthday @Derek and @Keyaam 

Vape something sweet and stay out of trouble...or not


----------



## Jimbo (20/12/14)

Happy birthday @Derick & @Keyaam


----------



## Andre (20/12/14)

A great and happy birthday to @Tyron Sale, @Keyaam and @Derek. May the year ahead deliver all your dreams.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (20/12/14)

Missed one 

Happy birthday @Tyron Sale, have a great day


----------



## Ollie (20/12/14)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SonOfTheSoil (20/12/14)

free3dom said:


> Missed one
> 
> Happy birthday @Tyron Sale, have a great day


Thanks man !!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Keyaam (20/12/14)

Thanks guys. I was hoping reo round 3 would be here so that i can purchase a gift from me to me

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (20/12/14)

Keyaam said:


> Thanks guys. I was hoping reo round 3 would be here so that i can purchase a gift from me to me


Will have to be a New Year's resolution or a belated birthday present.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (20/12/14)

Happy Birthday @Tyron Sale @Keyaam and @Derek 

Hope you guys are having a spectacular day

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SonOfTheSoil (20/12/14)

BumbleBee said:


> Happy Birthday @Tyron Sale @Keyaam and @Derek arty:
> 
> Hope you guys are having a spectacular day


Thanks man !!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (21/12/14)

Happy Birthday @BhavZ and @Phrozin


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/12/14)




----------



## Silver (21/12/14)

Happy birthday @BhavZ 
May you have a splendid Sunday and a super year ahead!

And to you too @Phrozin 

Missed yours @Keyaam - belated happy


----------



## Marzuq (21/12/14)

Happy bday @BhavZ 
Have an awesome day


----------



## TylerD (21/12/14)

Happi birthday @BhavZ and @Phrozin ! Have an awesome day!!!


----------



## BhavZ (21/12/14)

Thank you everyone for the warm wishes.

@Keyaam I feel you bro, I was hoping for the same thing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## steve (21/12/14)

happy bday @BhavZ !!


----------



## BumbleBee (21/12/14)

Happy Birthday @BhavZ and @Phrozin 

Have an awesome day guys


----------



## Alex (21/12/14)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## free3dom (21/12/14)

Merry birthday @BhavZ and @Phrozin and a happy new age


----------



## Andre (21/12/14)

Hope you are having a great birthday @BhavZ and @Phrozin. May the year ahead be the best ever.


----------



## Ollie (21/12/14)

Happy Happy @BhavZ and @Phrozin 

Had a few beers earlier, ill dedicate one to the each of you!


----------



## BhavZ (22/12/14)

Thank you all for the wonderful warm wishes.

Was a beautiful day spent with close family and friends

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Alex (22/12/14)

Happy Birthday @Phrozin and @BhavZ

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Riddle (22/12/14)

Happy birthday @BhavZ and @Phrozin ..

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (23/12/14)

A very happy birthday to @Achmat88 and @Smokey_Robinson. May all your dreams come true in the year ahead.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq (23/12/14)

happy bday @Achmat88 and @Smokey_Robinson 
have an awesome vapeful day guys

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (23/12/14)

Happy Happy @Achmat88 & @Smokey_Robinson !!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Achmat89 (23/12/14)

Thanx so much guys.. i appreciate it. Having a vape for u guys thanx again.

@Smokey_Robinson happy birthday bud. We chose a good day to be born lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (23/12/14)

Achmat88 said:


> Thanx so much guys.. i appreciate it. Having a vape for u guys thanx again.
> 
> @Smokey_Robinson happy birthday bud. We chose a good day to be born lol


Just let us know where to rock up for the vape and cake later today


----------



## Achmat89 (23/12/14)

@Marzuq will do buddy... thanx for the wishes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (23/12/14)

Happy happy @Achmat88 and @Smokey_Robinson 
Have a great day!


----------



## Achmat89 (23/12/14)

Silver said:


> Happy happy @Achmat88 and @Smokey_Robinson
> Have a great day!



Thanx buddy, appreciate it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (23/12/14)

Happy Birfday guys!!!!

Hope you have a vape-tastic day and year ahead

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (23/12/14)

Very awesome Birthday to @Achmat88 and @Smokey_Robinson

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Achmat89 (23/12/14)

Alex said:


> Very awesome Birthday to @Achmat88 and @Smokey_Robinson




Awesome, thanx buddy. Loving the Birthday song remixed lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ollie (23/12/14)

Happy Happy @Achmat88 and @Smokey_Robinson. Have a cracking day!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Achmat89 (23/12/14)

Oliver Barry said:


> Happy Happy @Achmat88 and @Smokey_Robinson. Have a cracking day!




Thanx buddy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (23/12/14)

Happy birthday @Achmat88 and @Smokey_Robinson 

Hope you have sweet clouds all day long

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Achmat89 (23/12/14)

free3dom said:


> Happy birthday @Achmat88 and @Smokey_Robinson
> 
> Hope you have sweet clouds all day long



Blowing clouds as we speak lol thanx bru

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## johan (23/12/14)

Happy Birthday to you guys: @Achmat88 and @Smokey_Robinson

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Arthster (23/12/14)

Happy B-day guys, Hope you have a vapetastic day

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (1/1/15)

Happy birthday to @Daniel , @Gert_Koen and @jl10101 

1 Jan 2015 - what a great way to start the year - wishing you guys all the best for the year ahead and thanks for your contributions on the forum


----------



## free3dom (1/1/15)

Happy birthday to the New Years Vapers @Daniel @Gert_Koen @jl10101 @ibi.

Hope 2015 is a fantastic year for all of you


----------



## Dubz (1/1/15)

Happy Birthday @Daniel @Gert_Koen @jl10101 Have an awesome day and have a super 2015


----------



## Andre (1/1/15)

@Daniel , @Gert_Koen and @jl10101 have a super day and may 2015 bring you only the best.


----------



## Alex (1/1/15)

Happy Birthday @Daniel @Gert_Koen @jl10101.


----------



## johan (1/1/15)

Happy Birthday @Daniel @ibi @Gert_Koen @jl10101


----------



## Arthster (1/1/15)

Happy Birthday @Daniel @ibi @Gert_Koen @jl10101


----------



## Gert_Koen (2/1/15)

Guys thank you for the wishes....but it wasn't my B day...lol!!! This App is deurmekaar!!!I'm on the 18th of March

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Riddle (2/1/15)

Happy Birthday @Daniel @ibi @jl10101
...


----------



## Silver (2/1/15)

Gert_Koen said:


> Guys thank you for the wishes....but it wasn't my B day...lol!!! This App is deurmekaar!!!I'm on the 18th of March



Ah well, happy birthday in advance!
We may as well celebrate anyway...


----------



## VapingSquid (2/1/15)

Thanks very much everyone for the wishes! For my birthday I treated myself to some Witchers Brew Moondust, VapeOrenda Iron Pour and Five Pawns Black Flag and my first dripper, the CLT2 Plus, which I did my first build on. Dual 26 gauge 6 wrap coils at a comfortable 0.4 ohm... Super happy at 30-40w. I've learned a lot on this forum, and from all the helpful folks at VapeMOB! Thanks, and a happy new year to everyone here!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## free3dom (2/1/15)

@Gert_Koen are you trying to say that "The Forum" is wrong 

"The Forum" is never wrong...your birthday has now been changed - let all your friends and family know 

I've actually got the exact same problem on the MyBB forum...every year they send me a birthday email (automated...so it's very personal) at 00:01 on the 1st of Jan. I've just given up and now use it as a reminder for when it's New Year


----------



## johan (3/1/15)

@TylerD ​
​

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver (3/1/15)

Happy birthday @TylerD!
Wishing you all the best for today and for the year ahead
Thanks for all the help in my early days of vaping!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (3/1/15)

Happy Birthday @TylerD have a super awesome day

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Riddle (3/1/15)

Happy birthday @TylerD .... have a fantastic day

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (3/1/15)

@TylerD Hope you have an awesome day bud 

Happy Birthday dude

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie (3/1/15)

Happy happy @TylerD 
Have a great one Ye!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## free3dom (3/1/15)

Happy Birthday @TylerD 

You are special. You are a beautiful and unique snowflake

Reactions: Funny 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Andre (3/1/15)

Gelukkige verjaarsdag, maatjie @TylerD 

And a happy birthday to @Ryan as well.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## free3dom (3/1/15)

Happy birthday @Ryan! Have a great day


----------



## Ollie (3/1/15)

Happy Happt @TylerD and @Ryan 

Hope you okes have an awesome day!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Jimbo (3/1/15)

Happy birthday @TylerD & @Ryan 

Hope you guys have a great day and year ahead.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Riaz (4/1/15)

Happy special day guys




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arthster (4/1/15)

Happy B-day @TylerD and @Ryan, Sorry I know I am technically a day late but I haven't gone to bed yet so it still counts

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## TylerD (5/1/15)

Happi happi @Stephen and @Zeki Hilmi ! Hope you guys have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Andre (5/1/15)

Have a super birthday @Stephen and @Zeki Hilmi. May the year ahead be the best ever.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq (5/1/15)

happy birthday @Zeki Hilmi and @Stephen 
have an awesome day guys

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (5/1/15)

Happy happy @Stephen and @Zeki Hilmi 
Have a super day and a great year ahead!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan (5/1/15)

Happy Birthday @Stephen & @Zeki Hilmi

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (5/1/15)

Happy Birthday @Stephen and @Zeki Hilmi Have an awesome day guys

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## free3dom (5/1/15)

Happy birthday @Zeki Hilmi and @Stephen. Hope you guys have a wonderful day

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Achmat89 (5/1/15)

Happy Birthday guys @Zeki Hilmi @Stephen 
Hope u have have a VAPEtastic day!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Arthster (5/1/15)

Happy b-day @Stephen and @Zeki Hilmi

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Ollie (5/1/15)

Hope u have a tops day dudes @Stephen and @Zeki Hilmi

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (5/1/15)

Thanks folks for all the Birthday wishes

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (6/1/15)

Hope you have an awesome birthday @free3dom. And may the year ahead be the best ever.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## TylerD (6/1/15)

Happi happi @free3dom !!! Have an awesome day!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Ollie (6/1/15)

Happy birthday @free3dom. Hope u have an absolute winner day bro!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Arthster (6/1/15)

Happy b-day @free3dom. Hope its a really good one

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## free3dom (6/1/15)

Thank you all 

This is what I will vape today

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Achmat89 (6/1/15)

free3dom said:


> Thank you all
> 
> This is what I will vape today
> 
> View attachment 18850



@free3dom the MAIN... Happy Birthday bud. Hope you have an awesome day

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (6/1/15)

Happy birthday @free3dom 
Wishing you all the best for today and the year ahead!
Love your picture - really cool

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq (6/1/15)

happy happy birthday @free3dom 
may you have a flavorful day with loads of clouds.
have an awesome day buddy

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (6/1/15)

Heppy Birffday @free3dom have a super awesome day bru

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Riddle (6/1/15)

free3dom said:


> Thank you all
> 
> This is what I will vape today
> 
> View attachment 18850



Awesome. Happy birthday man. Have a smashing day.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BhavZ (6/1/15)

Happy Happy @free3dom 

Hope you have a vapetastic day

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan (6/1/15)

Happy Birthday @free3dom

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie (6/1/15)

Happy birthday @free3dom 
Hope you having a good one !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## free3dom (6/1/15)

Thanks again guys, first birthday in a long time not looking like this  and instead feeling like this 

The clouds have indeed been a bit thicker and slightly more flavourful today 

Only problem is...I blew out the candles and the cake disappeared 

...then it came back (crisis avoided)


----------



## LandyMan (6/1/15)

Happy happy @free3dom!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (6/1/15)

Happy Birthday @free3dom 

Hope you had a blerrie fantastic day dude! and happy birthday juice too, lucky bugger

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## free3dom (6/1/15)

BumbleBee said:


> Happy Birthday @free3dom
> 
> Hope you had a blerrie fantastic day dude! and happy birthday juice too, lucky bugger



Thanks 
The Happy Birthday juice tasted even better today (if that's even possible) 
I think SkyBlue needs to release it as "Happy <blank>" juice and let us fill in our preference...would make a perfect gift

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Ollie (6/1/15)

free3dom said:


> Thanks
> The Happy Birthday juice tasted even better today (if that's even possible)
> I think SkyBlue needs to release it as "Happy <blank>" juice and let us fill in our preference...would make a perfect gift



Well... Valentines day is coming up soon... Just a thought!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## free3dom (6/1/15)

Oliver Barry said:


> Well... Valentines day is coming up soon... Just a thought!



I can just see this scenario:
(Dinner by candlelight)
You: Here you go honey...some "Happy Valentines" juice...
Her/Him: But I don't vape...
You: I know! 
(Lots of yelling and slapping noises)
Fade to cloud

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Ollie (6/1/15)

free3dom said:


> Her/Him: But I don't vape...
> You: I know!



Well best you start woman... that juice is a hand crafted limited edition!!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (6/1/15)

Happy birthday, I hope you had a lekka day @free3dom. You still have about 2 hours to make up for it if it was less than perfect.
I'm not convinced about the "Happy <blank>" joose though, @Melinda might be seriously offended if someone orders a bottle of "Happy Vooping " as a fun gift ...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Melinda (6/1/15)

@free3dom Happy Birthday hope that you had a FANTASTIC day!! @Kuhlkatz next juice can be "Happy Whooopeeeee" Joose

Reactions: Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## free3dom (6/1/15)

Thanks again all of you wonderful people 

@Kuhlkatz not many people actually celebrate vooping (I hope, I really really hope) 
@Melinda that sounds like a much better idea  And thanks, the HH juice hit all the right spots today


----------



## BumbleBee (10/1/15)

Happy Birthday @BeertjiePta 

Hope you're having an awesome day


----------



## BumbleBee (11/1/15)

Happy Birthday @Soprono 

Hope it's a spectacular day for you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (11/1/15)

Happy Birthday to you @Soprono, blow some extra big clouds today

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soprono (11/1/15)

Thanks guys appreciate it....


----------



## Dubz (11/1/15)

Happy Birthday @Soprono have a super day

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (11/1/15)

Yip, have a great day and the best of year, @Soprono

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (11/1/15)

A very Happy Birthday to you @Soprano, and belated wishes to @free3dom, @Melind, @Kuhlkatz and @BeertjiePta

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Riddle (11/1/15)

Happy Birthday @Soprono have a Fantastic day


----------



## johan (14/1/15)

Happy Birthday to: @Mklops & @gripen


----------



## Silver (14/1/15)

Happy belated birthday wishes @free3dom and @Soprono 
Cant believe i missed it. 
Hope you guys have a great year ahead

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (14/1/15)

Happy birthday @Mklops and @gripen 
Have a super day!


----------



## gripen (14/1/15)

Thanx @johan and@silver you guys are fantastic

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq (14/1/15)

Happy birthday to @Mklops and @gripen 
have a wonderful day guys.


----------



## TylerD (14/1/15)

Happi happi @Mklops and @gripen ! Have an awesome day guys!


----------



## BumbleBee (14/1/15)

Happy Birthday @Mklops  and @gripen 

Have an awesome day guys


----------



## Dubz (14/1/15)

Happy Birthday @gripen and @Mklops have a super day


----------



## Andre (14/1/15)

Yes, may the day and the year ahead be awesome, @Mklops and @gripen


----------



## gripen (14/1/15)

Thanx @Marzuq@TylerD@BumbleBee@Dubz you are fantastic


----------



## gripen (14/1/15)

Thanx @Andre I'm sure it would be a good day


----------



## free3dom (14/1/15)

Happy birthday @Mklops + @gripen 

Have a great day of vaping and feeling younger


----------



## free3dom (14/1/15)

Silver said:


> Happy belated birthday wishes @free3dom and @Soprono
> Cant believe i missed it.
> Hope you guys have a great year ahead



Thanks @Silver ...better late than never

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (14/1/15)

Geez I've missed yours @free3dom, but I have a valid excuse. Anyhow as you said rather late than never.  Happy Birthday

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## free3dom (14/1/15)

Thanks @johan ...your excuse has been noted and found acceptable 

"The dog ate your computer" - it happens

Reactions: Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## gripen (14/1/15)

@free3dom happy birthday.have a fantastic day and vape alot of sweet stuff

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Arthster (14/1/15)

Happy Happy @gripen


----------



## gripen (14/1/15)

Hahahahaha thanx @Arthster

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthster (14/1/15)

gripen said:


> Hahahahaha thanx @Arthster



As long as you know its pretty much downhill from here. More hair in places, less in other. that thing that gives your shirt a 3d look is going to start getting bigger. at some point you wont see Frikkie any more...


----------



## gripen (14/1/15)

Hahaha @Arthster I agree.i don't count anymore.dont warry its looking good for a 3d pic so far.then frikie has to grow or my boep has to get smaller


----------



## Arthster (14/1/15)

gripen said:


> Hahaha @Arthster I agree.i don't count anymore.dont warry its looking good for a 3d pic so far.then frikie has to grow or my boep has to get smaller



Nope neither is going to happen... Actually just the opposite


----------



## gripen (14/1/15)

Dam@Arthster fought that was going to happen.


----------



## johan (16/1/15)

Happy Birthday to: @Kent Brooks, @Limbo & @robert 16

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gripen (16/1/15)

Better late than never happy b-day to @Kent Brooks@Limboaand @robert 16 have a great day .


----------



## Andre (16/1/15)

Have a great day and year @Kent Brooks (we need white label jooses too), @Limbo & @robert 16.


----------



## free3dom (16/1/15)

Happy birthday to the threesome  



@Kent Brooks @Limbo @robert 16

Have a great day


----------



## Andre (17/1/15)

A very happy birthday to @Zegee and @Oliver Barry . May the year ahead be the best ever.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dubz (17/1/15)

Happy Birthday @Zegee and @Oliver Barry have an awesome day

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (17/1/15)

Happy Happy Birthday @Oliver Barry + @Zegee 

Hope your clouds are especially big today

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (17/1/15)

Happy birthday everybody

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gripen (17/1/15)

Happy b'day to @Oliver Barry and@Zegee

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthster (17/1/15)

Happy b-day @Oliver Barry and @Zegee. Hope you guys have a fantastic day

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (17/1/15)

Happy Birthday to; @Oliver Barry & @Zegee

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (17/1/15)

Happy happy @Zegee and @Oliver Barry

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (17/1/15)

Ye happy happy @Zegee and @Oliver Barry

Have a good'n

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ollie (17/1/15)

Thanks for the wishes everyone... The evening hasn't even begun! Bottoms up! 


Sent from my brick using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## LandyMan (17/1/15)

Happy birthday everyone!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (17/1/15)

Happy birthday @Oliver Barry and @Zegee !
Only a few hours left to make the best of it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (17/1/15)

Happy Birthday @Oliver Barry  and @Zegee 

Hope you guys are having an awesome day

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (17/1/15)

and a very Happy belated birthday to @Kent Brooks @Limbo and @robert 16


----------



## Andre (18/1/15)

charoúmena genéthlia, @paulph201 - hiliohronos!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (18/1/15)

@paulph201 Χρόνια Πολλά φίλε μου. Να τα εκατοστήσεις!


----------



## Riaz (18/1/15)

Happy special day @paul201

Have a Lekker one bud 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Riddle (18/1/15)

Happy birthday @paulph201. Hope you have a fantastic day

 Bombies


----------



## Jimbo (18/1/15)

Happy Birthday @paulph201 

Hope you have a great year


----------



## Dubz (18/1/15)

Happy Birthday @paulph201 Have a super vapetastic day


----------



## BumbleBee (18/1/15)

Happy Birthday @paulph201 

May your day be filled with clouds of flavour


----------



## free3dom (18/1/15)

Happy birthday @paulph201 

Hope your batteries last all day ...have a great one


----------



## TylerD (18/1/15)

Happy birthday Pauly!!! Have an awesome day!

Also happi birthday to @Oliver Barry and @Zegee ! Sorry I missed it! Hope you guys had a great day!


----------



## johan (18/1/15)

Happy Birthday Pauly! (@paulph201)


----------



## Poppie (18/1/15)

Happy Greek Birthday @paulph201


----------



## Silver (18/1/15)

Oliver Barry said:


> Thanks for the wishes everyone... The evening hasn't even begun! Bottoms up!
> 
> 
> Sent from my brick using Tapatalk



Hope you had a great birthday @Oliver Barry 

And happy birthday @Zegee for yesterday
Have a super year ahead


----------



## Silver (18/1/15)

Happy happy @paulph201 
Have a lekker day!
And thanks for all the vaping laughs and meets - 
Was so great to be able to see you yesterday

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alex (18/1/15)

Έχετε μια μεγάλη μέρα @paulph201 Χρόνια Πολλά.


----------



## Paulie (18/1/15)

Tnks all for the wishes and happy bday to all this weekend also

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (18/1/15)

Happy birthday @paulph201

Hope you have a wonderful day Bro.


----------



## gripen (18/1/15)

happy b-day @paulph201 have a good one


----------



## BumbleBee (19/1/15)

Happy Birthday @DoubleD 

Hope you have a DD day

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## free3dom (19/1/15)

Happy Birthday @DoubleD 

Vape up a storm bud

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (19/1/15)

Happy birthday @DoubleD !
Have a great day

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq (19/1/15)

happy happy birthday @BumbleBee and @DoubleD 
Have a lekekr day guys

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## TylerD (19/1/15)

Happy birthday @BumbleBee !! Have a fantastic day dude!

Happy birthday @DoubleD . Hope you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Paulie (19/1/15)

Happy bday @BumbleBee and @DoubleD hope u guys have a great bday!

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Andre (19/1/15)

Happy birthday to @BumbleBee and @DoubleD. Have a great day and may the year ahead be the best ever.

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## BumbleBee (19/1/15)

Thanks dudes 

Got a busy day ahead, ready to rock it


----------



## johan (19/1/15)

Happy Birthday to you guys 

@BumbleBee
@DoubleD

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Kuhlkatz (19/1/15)

Happy birthday @BumbleBee and @DoubleD. Have a good one!

Bit late, but I hope you had a great day yesterday @paulph201.

Reactions: Thanks 3


----------



## free3dom (19/1/15)

Happy birthday @BumbleBee 

Have a fantastic day

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (19/1/15)

Happy Birthday @BumbleBee and @DoubleD have a super vapetastic day

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## gripen (19/1/15)

@DoubleD happy b-day.vape up a storm

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## DoubleD (19/1/15)

Happy late birthday bro  

And thank you guys, much appreciated

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## gripen (19/1/15)

happy b-day @BumbleBee vape up a storm

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## gripen (19/1/15)

pleasure@BumbleBee hope you had an fantastic day


----------



## Ollie (19/1/15)

Happy Happy @BumbleBee and @DoubleD 

hope u okes had a killer day!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## BumbleBee (19/1/15)

Thanks for all the wishes guys 

Been a busy day, vaped up quite a storm.... it's still raining, literally

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Arthster (19/1/15)

Happy happy @BumbleBee and @DoubleD. Hope it was a great day for you

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (20/1/15)

Happy belated Birthdays @paulph201, @BumbleBee, @DoubleD 
Hope you guys had funtastic birthdays 

I know it's late but....Better late than never

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## exodus (20/1/15)

Happy birthday to every one that I have missed in the last two months with this busy time at work and the xmas season. Hope every one had a great xmas season and thanks for the wishes from my side. I feel so behind here.

Reactions: Thanks 3


----------



## gripen (20/1/15)

happy b-day @Armand and @VapeKing


----------



## BumbleBee (20/1/15)

Happy Birthday @Armand 

Hope it's an awesome one bud


----------



## free3dom (20/1/15)

Happy Birthday @Armand


----------



## Armand (20/1/15)

Quite a pleasant surprise popping onto the forum quickly and receiving birthday wishes! Thanks - much appreciated!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## gripen (20/1/15)

pleasure @Armand vape up a storm bud


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/1/15)

Happy Birthday to everyone who had a birthday since the 1st of January 2015! My internet has been down and broken for three weeks now and it looks like it's close to being fixed!

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## gripen (20/1/15)

nice tutch @Rob Fisher


----------



## BumbleBee (20/1/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Happy Birthday to everyone who had a birthday since the 1st of January 2015! My internet has been down and broken for three weeks now and it looks like it's close to being fixed!
> 
> View attachment 19697


Chocolate cake!


----------



## gripen (20/1/15)

yummmmy


----------



## gripen (21/1/15)

happy b-day to @Ocali and @Shaun Schutte.bit late but rather late than never


----------



## Shaun Schutte (21/1/15)

Thanks so much


----------



## BumbleBee (21/1/15)

Shaun Schutte said:


> Thanks so much


Happy Birthday!  Hope it's been a fantasic day for you


----------



## free3dom (21/1/15)

Happy Birthday @Shaun Schutte 

Apologies for the late post, I forgot to check today 

Hope you had a fantastic day bud


----------



## Arthster (21/1/15)

Happy B-day every one I missed the last couple of days.


----------



## Stroodlepuff (22/1/15)

Happy birthday to my awesome man @Gizmo

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## crack2483 (22/1/15)

Happy happy @Gizmo


----------



## Dubz (22/1/15)

Happy Birthday @Gizmo have a super vapetastic day


----------



## Marzuq (22/1/15)

a big day indeed.
A very happy birthday to @Gizmo.
Have and awesome day !


----------



## TylerD (22/1/15)

Happi happi @Gizmo ! Hope you have a wonderfull day!


----------



## johan (22/1/15)

Happy Birthday @Gizmo


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/1/15)

Happy Birthday Giz'arama! Rock and roll!


----------



## Andre (22/1/15)

Have a great day and year @Gizmo.


----------



## Ferdi (22/1/15)

Happy bday. 

Sent from my LG-D802


----------



## exodus (22/1/15)

Happy birthday @Gizmo


----------



## Gizmo (22/1/15)

Thanks lovely community.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (22/1/15)

BumbleBee said:


> Thanks for all the wishes guys
> 
> Been a busy day, vaped up quite a storm.... it's still raining, literally



My goodness, I think I missed your birthday @BumbleBee!
Happy birthday for earlier this week - hope you are still having a lekker birthday week - and wishing you well for the upcoming Lemo

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (22/1/15)

Silver said:


> My goodness, I think I missed your birthday @BumbleBee!
> Happy birthday for earlier this week - hope you are still having a lekker birthday week - and wishing you well for the upcoming Lemo


Thanks @Silver 

A good week so far, getting the Lemo Drop in Black and Silver, also just realised that my contract is due for an upgrade, so if all goes well I'll be having a new iPhone6 and retiring this 4 year old (but very reliable) iPhone4

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (22/1/15)

Happy birthday @Gizmo!

Thank you for all you have done. And wishing you the best year ahead

The sky is the limit

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (22/1/15)

Happy Birthday to the creator of the Epic-est forum on the planet! 

Hope you have an amazing day @Gizmo!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Guunie (22/1/15)

To all the Capricorn's and Aquarii who have celebrated their day of landing this year, I bestow good wishes for your future and extend my hand...and vapesaber...in friendship.

2015 will be the year of the Vapor's!!!!!

Lets all raise our Vapesabers to these awesome people!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Guunie (22/1/15)

Silver said:


> Happy birthday @Gizmo!
> 
> Thank you for all you have done. And wishing you the best year ahead
> 
> ...


Yeah it is, my vape cloud doesn't want to go passed the atmosphere...hahaha

They just keep circling the earth...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## free3dom (22/1/15)

Happy Birthday @Gizmo 

Have a fantastic and wonderful day

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Guunie (22/1/15)

Just a fun fact about Birthdays, Please...i'm not trying to stir a religious debate or offend anyone.
This is just purely for those interested in the known origins and some useless information.

The Egyptians are the first recorded in history to have thrown parties for the Pharoah's on their day of Birth.

The Greeks worshiped Artemis (The Lunar Goddess) with a round cake representing the moon and placed candles in it to give it a Glowing effect.

The Ancient Romans were the first recorded to celebrate birthdays of common Men (chauvinists...)

The Christians initially considered birthdays to be a Pagan Ritual for the first few hundred years. Only in the 4th century did they start celebrating Christmas which over time lead to Christian's celebrating their own birthdays.

Contemporary Birthday cakes were invented by the German's (Ich Danke Ihnen)

The Industrial Revolution brought them delicious cakes to the masses!!!

Happy Birthday fun facts to all you readers

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 3


----------



## johan (22/1/15)

Guunie said:


> Just a fun fact about Birthdays, Please...i'm not trying to stir a religious debate or offend anyone.
> This is just purely for those interested in the known origins and some useless information.
> 
> The Egyptians are the first recorded in history to have thrown parties for the Pharoah's on their day of Birth.
> ...



..... and some more trivia: the Irish wish you a "Happy Nameday"

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## gripen (22/1/15)

happy birthday @Gizmo,have a fantastic day bud

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Ollie (22/1/15)

johan said:


> ..... and some more trivia: the Irish wish you a "Happy Nameday"



Well in that case, Happy Nameday @Gizmo 

Hope u have an epic day bro!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (22/1/15)

Happy birthday @Gizmo, hope you made the best of it so far today. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## gripen (22/1/15)

happy birthday @Ziska sorry im a bit late.hoped you had a owesum day


----------



## gripen (22/1/15)

@Chris happy happy bud hope you had a good day


----------



## gripen (23/1/15)

happy happy to everyone today hope you have a great day.vape up a storm


----------



## Andre (23/1/15)

Hope you have a great birthday @Ebie and @hands . May the year ahead be beyond awesome.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## johan (23/1/15)

Happy Birthday @Ebie and @hands

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## free3dom (23/1/15)

Happy birthday @hands and @Ebie 

Have a fantastic vape-filled day

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (23/1/15)

Happy Birthday @hands and @Ebie 

Hope you guys have an amazing day! 

Bonus points for being on a Friday

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## free3dom (24/1/15)

Happy Birthday @ShaneW 

You got the store up and running just in time 
Hope 2015 is a smashing year for you both personally and professionally 

Have a wonderful day in Vapetown

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan (24/1/15)

Happy Birthday @ShaneW

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Guunie (24/1/15)

Happy Birthday @ShaneW and my buddy @Langman...hope you guys unlock some awesome new skill points and abilities with this level up

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (24/1/15)

Happy Birthday @ShaneW have a super vapetastic day

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (24/1/15)

Woohoo! Happy Birthday @ShaneW 

Have a good one bud!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Paulie (24/1/15)

Happy bday @ShaneW bro!

i hope you have a great bday!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq (24/1/15)

Happy birthday @ShaneW have an awesome day bud

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (24/1/15)

Have a super birthday @ShaneW and @Langman

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ShaneW (24/1/15)

Thanks guys, you rock

Not only is it my 33rd Bday, but its my 1 year anniversary of being stinky free It was 1 year ago that I bought myself an SVD for my BDay and haven't looked back since!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## johan (24/1/15)

ShaneW said:


> Thanks guys, you rock
> 
> Not only is it my 33rd Bday, but its my 1 year anniversary of being stinky free It was 1 year ago that I bought myself an SVD for my BDay and haven't looked back since!



​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (24/1/15)

ShaneW said:


> Thanks guys, you rock
> 
> Not only is it my 33rd Bday, but its my 1 year anniversary of being stinky free It was 1 year ago that I bought myself an SVD for my BDay and haven't looked back since!



Congrats on the 1 year anniversary @ShaneW! That's fantastic

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## exodus (24/1/15)

Congrats and happy birthday @SjaneW and @Langman

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan (26/1/15)

Happy Birthday to: @Gazzacpt & @Zuzu88


----------



## Alex (26/1/15)

Happy Birthday @Gazzacpt & @Zuzu88


----------



## Marzuq (26/1/15)

happy birthdday to @Gazzacpt and @Zuzu88 
have and awesome day guys


----------



## Dubz (26/1/15)

Happy birthday @Gazzacpt and @Zuzu88 have an awesome day


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/1/15)

Happy Birthday @Gazzacpt & @Zuzu88! Hope you guys have a cracker of a day!


----------



## Silver (26/1/15)

Belated birthday wishes @ShaneW 
And congrats on the 1 year! Wishing you all the best for your 2nd year in CT! Lucky fish

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (26/1/15)

Happy birthday @Gazzacpt - have a super day - thanks for all your contributions and insights over the past year!


----------



## Silver (26/1/15)

Happy happy @Zuzu88 !
Have a great day


----------



## Stroodlepuff (26/1/15)

Happy birthday to everyone I missed!

And to @Zuzu88 and @Gazzacpt


----------



## Gazzacpt (26/1/15)

Thanks guys and gals.


----------



## Andre (26/1/15)

Have a great day @Gazzacpt and @Zuzu88! May the year ahead treat you like royalty.


----------



## BumbleBee (26/1/15)

Happy Birthday @Gazzacpt  and @Zuzu88 

Have an awesome day guys!


----------



## TylerD (26/1/15)

Happy birthday @Gazzacpt ! Have a great day!!


----------



## TylerD (26/1/15)

Happy birthday @ShaneW ! Totally missed it.
Hope you had a great day!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BhavZ (26/1/15)

Happy happy @Gazzacpt and @Zuzu88

Hope you guys have an absolutely vape-tastic day filled with loads of clouds and flavour


----------



## free3dom (26/1/15)

Happy birthday @Gazzacpt + @Zuzu88 

Hope each of you has a great day


----------



## Ferdi (26/1/15)

Happy bday guys. 

Sent from my LG-D802


----------



## Zuzu88 (26/1/15)

U peeps are just too nice.... Thanks errbody... And happy birthday @Gazzacpt #legends are born on January 

Sent via a Dual-Coil Sub Ohm Cloud Bomb Thing

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan (27/1/15)

Happy Birthday to: @Gees, @JakeSS, & @peterokzn


----------



## free3dom (27/1/15)

Happy birthday @Gees @JakesSS @peterokzn 

Vape well today


----------



## BumbleBee (27/1/15)

Happy Birthday @JakeSS  @peterokzn  and @Gees 

Hope you all have an amazing day


----------



## Andre (27/1/15)

Hope you have had a great day @Gees, @JakeSS, & @peterokzn. And may the year ahead be even better.


----------



## Alex (27/1/15)

Happy birthday guys, and especially my eldest son Cal, who turned "sweet" sixteen today.


Message sent via tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (27/1/15)

Alex said:


> Happy birthday guys, and especially my eldest son Cal, who turned "sweet" sixteen today.
> 
> 
> Message sent via tapatalk


Oh yay! Happy 16th Birthday Cal!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riddle (27/1/15)

Happy birthday @JakeSS @peterokzn @Gees and @Alex son.


----------



## JakeSS (27/1/15)

Thank you guys  much appreciated

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## free3dom (27/1/15)

@Alex give a big Happy Birthday to Cal


----------



## BumbleBee (3/2/15)

Happy Birthday @Keith Milton 

Have an awesome day


----------



## Arthster (3/2/15)

Happy B-day to every one I missed. Please don't think I forgot or didn't want to post. At the moment work affords me very limited forum time.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## gripen (3/2/15)

happy b-day @Keith Milton,have a fantastic day and vape up a storm buddy.


----------



## gripen (3/2/15)

@vaporwize happy b-day and have a owesum day buddy


----------



## free3dom (3/2/15)

Happy Birthday @Keith Milton 

Hope the juice is extra tasty today


----------



## Andre (5/2/15)

Hope you are having a super birthday @SVS1000 . And may the year ahead be the best ever.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gripen (5/2/15)

happy b-day @SVS1000 go strong bud,and vape up a storm.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (5/2/15)

Happy Birthday @SVS1000 

Hope it was a good day

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gripen (8/2/15)

happy b-day @J_ler .hope you had a owesome day and vape up a storm buddy.


----------



## Andre (10/2/15)

@Angie, @GadgetFreak and @Luke5533

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## free3dom (10/2/15)

I'll be more traditional 

Happy Birthday @Angie @GadgetFreak @Luke5533 

Have a great day all of yous

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (10/2/15)

Happy Birthday @Angie  @GadgetFreak  and @Luke5533 

Hope you guys have an amazing day

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/2/15)

Happy birthday Angie. Did I miss cake at the office on Monday? 


Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (10/2/15)

Happy Birthday @Angie, @GadgetFreak & @Luke5533.

Hope you have an awesome day !

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## gripen (10/2/15)

happy b-day @Angie, @@GadgetFreak & @@Luke5533.hope you had a owesome day.and get spoiled rotten

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## gripen (10/2/15)

pleasure buddy's


----------



## Angie (11/2/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Happy birthday Angie. Did I miss cake at the office on Monday?
> 
> 
> Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!


Sadly no I am on diet LOL

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Angie (11/2/15)

Big Thank to everyone for the Birthday wishing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gripen (11/2/15)

that's bad @Angie.so cake was off limits.haha


----------



## Andre (11/2/15)

Happy birthday to @Franky - have an awesome day and year

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gripen (11/2/15)

happy b-day @Franky hope you have a great day buddy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (11/2/15)

Angie said:


> Sadly no I am on diet LOL


I feel your pain, wifey ordered me a cake for my birthday, had to cancel it because we all started banting a week before the B'day

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee (11/2/15)

Happy Birthday @Franky 

Have an awesome day


----------



## free3dom (11/2/15)

Happy Birthday @Franky 

Have a wonderful day and vape like...uhm...it's your birthday

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (12/2/15)

Happy Birthday  @Puff_the_Dragon  @king-ding-n-ling  @sabrefm1  @BigB 

Hope it is a great day for you all...I forsee some big clouds forming today

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Puff_the_Dragon (12/2/15)

free3dom said:


> Happy Birthday  @Puff_the_Dragon  @king-ding-n-ling  @sabrefm1  @BigB
> 
> Hope it is a great day for you all...I forsee some big clouds forming today


Thank you @free3dom !!!! Tonnes of clouds happening today

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## TylerD (12/2/15)

Happy Birthday @Puff_the_Dragon @king-ding-n-ling @sabrefm1 @BigB !
Hope you guys have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (12/2/15)

Puff_the_Dragon said:


> Thank you @free3dom !!!! Tonnes of clouds happening today



You need some of this

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## king-ding-n-ling (12/2/15)

Thanks every1

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (12/2/15)

Happy birthday you all!

Found a mod cake

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BumbleBee (12/2/15)

Happy Birthday to...

@Puff_the_Dragon 
@king-ding-n-ling 
@sabrefm1 
@BigB 
@Jessie 
@Luke Van 

Have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## king-ding-n-ling (12/2/15)

Thanks everyone - now that i'm vaping i'll be having many many more birthdays

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## rogue zombie (12/2/15)

king-ding-n-ling said:


> Thanks everyone - now that i'm vaping i'll be having many many more birthdays



Exactly

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Puff_the_Dragon (12/2/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Happy birthday you all!
> 
> Found a mod cake
> View attachment 21288



That is too cool!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Puff_the_Dragon (12/2/15)

free3dom said:


> You need some of this
> 
> View attachment 21287


I do!!!!!! I need to get more of that. It really is my favourite!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (12/2/15)

Puff_the_Dragon said:


> I do!!!!!! I need to get more of that. It really is my favourite!



Make sure to order some in Feb and you will get some of this for free

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BigB (13/2/15)

Thank you for the birthday wishes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/2/15)

Happy Birthday @Jos and @Mike

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (14/2/15)

Happy Valentine Birthday @Jos + @Mike

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (14/2/15)

Happy Birthday @Mike  and @Jos 

Have an awesome day guys

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie (14/2/15)

Happy Bday all  Hope you have a great Weekend!


----------



## Dubz (14/2/15)

Happy Birthday all  Have a super day!


----------



## johan (14/2/15)

Happy Birthday @Jos & @Mike.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (14/2/15)

Have a great birthday @Jos and @Mike. And may the year ahead be the best ever.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (14/2/15)

BumbleBee said:


> Happy Birthday @Mike  and @Jos
> 
> Have an awesome day guys



And from me too  have an awesome day guys


Message sent via tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jos (14/2/15)

Thx guys


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/2/15)

Happy Birthday @Philip Dunkley! Hope you have a cracker of a day!


----------



## Andre (15/2/15)

Trust you are having an awesome birthday @Philip Dunkley and @Moist. May the year ahead be the best ever.


----------



## Philip Dunkley (15/2/15)

Thanks guys


----------



## BumbleBee (15/2/15)

Happy Birthday @Moist  and @Philip Dunkley 

Have an awesome day guys, may the clouds be with you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (15/2/15)

Aah, have missed a few

Happy birthday @Philip Dunkley - hope you had a lekker Sunday so far!

And to @Jos and @Mike for yesterday - have a great remainder of your birthday weekend guys!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (20/2/15)

Have a super birthday @HalfLifeZA. And may the year ahead be the best ever.


----------



## Riddle (20/2/15)

Happy birthday @HalfLifeZA. Have an awesome day.

Happy belated birthday to everyone that I am have missed.


----------



## BumbleBee (20/2/15)

Happy Birthday @HalfLifeZA 

Hope you have a kickass day


----------



## free3dom (20/2/15)

Happy Birthday @HalfLifeZA


----------



## Andre (22/2/15)

Birthday is almost over @eviltoy - trust it was a great one. May the year ahead be the best ever. 
Same to you @Justink.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HalfLifeZA (23/2/15)

Thanks for the birthday wishes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Justink (23/2/15)

Thanks man!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (23/2/15)

Hey @eviltoy and @Justink 

Happy belated birthday to you guys 

Hope you had a blast

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (24/2/15)

a big shout out and hapy birthday to 
@Riddle 
@Tom 
@Mitch 
@DoC 

have a lekker day guys

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kimbo (24/2/15)

happy happy guy's @Riddle your KUI should be there today

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (24/2/15)

Many birthdays today. Happy, happy to @Riddle, @Tom, @Mitch and @DoC.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/2/15)

Happy Birthday Guys! Hope you all have a cracker of a day! @Riddle, @Tom, @Mitch and @DoC.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (24/2/15)

Happy Birthday! @Riddle  @Tom  @Mitch  and @DoC 

Have an awesome day guys

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## free3dom (24/2/15)

Happy birthday @Riddle @Tom @Mitch @DoC

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Mitch (24/2/15)

Thanks so much guys. Very kind of you all  Was spoilt with a Airek RDA this morning. Going to get my build on tonight.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Riddle (24/2/15)

Thanks everyone. And happy birthday @Tom @Mitch and @DoC

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (24/2/15)

Happy birthday to you all - @Riddle, @Tom, @Mitch and @DoC.
Have a lekke hazy day.


----------



## Tom (24/2/15)

Thanks to all! Unfortunately i am in the UK. No real celebration on my side, besides having my best juices with me


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/2/15)

Happy Birthday @Gambit! Hope you had an awesome day!


----------



## Andre (28/2/15)

Ah, hope you had an awesome day, @Gambit. And may the year ahead be the best ever.
And the same to you @Dv8, have not heard from you for some time.


----------



## free3dom (28/2/15)

Happy Birthday @Gambit 

Hope you had a fantastic day


----------



## BumbleBee (28/2/15)

Happy Birthday @Gambit 

Hope you've had a brilliant day


----------



## WHITELABEL (28/2/15)

Thanks guys, had an awesome day. Beers and braai and lots of vape prezzies.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## annemarievdh (28/2/15)

Happybirthday @Gambit!!


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor


----------



## Andre (2/3/15)

Happy birthday to @Wesley and @Dale Edwards. Have a great year too!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (2/3/15)

Happy Birthday @Wesley 

...and the other folks that haven't been here in a while

Hope you all have a brilliant day

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/3/15)

Happy Birthday @Ricgt! Hope you having an awesome holiday!


----------



## free3dom (3/3/15)

Happy Birthday @Ricgt 

Hope you are having a nice and relaxing little holiday too


----------



## TylerD (3/3/15)

Happi happi @Ricgt !Have a great one!


----------



## Marzuq (3/3/15)

happy birthday to @Skobbejak and @Ricgt 
have a lekker day


----------



## Andre (3/3/15)

Yes, happy birthday to @Ricgt, @Skobbejak and @El Capitan.


----------



## Paulie (3/3/15)

Happy Bday all and for the belated ones also  Hope you all got spoilt!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (4/3/15)

Have a great birthday @kdawg! And may the year ahead be awesome too.


----------



## El Capitan (4/3/15)

Thanks guys. Celebrated my 40th and my 9 month smoke free birthdays on the same day!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## johan (4/3/15)

Happy birthday to all.


----------



## kdawg (4/3/15)

Andre said:


> Have a great birthday @kdawg! And may the year ahead be awesome too.


Thanks so much @Andre


----------



## BumbleBee (7/3/15)

Happy Birthday @vaalboy 

incidentally you're the first person to be wished Happy Birthday in this thread 

Have an awesome day dude!


----------



## free3dom (7/3/15)

Happy birthday @vaalboy 

Have a fantastic day


----------



## Dubz (7/3/15)

Happy Birthday @vaalboy . Have a super vapetastic day!


----------



## Andre (7/3/15)

Hope you have an awesome birthday @vaalboy. And may the year ahead be the best ever.


----------



## johan (7/3/15)

@vaalboy - lekker verjaar!


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/3/15)

Happy Birthday Markus! Hope you have an awesome day!


----------



## Smoke187 (8/3/15)

Happy Bday @KieranD and the rest of yous also celebrating today

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## free3dom (8/3/15)

Happy Birthday @KieranD 

Hope you have a great day

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (8/3/15)

Happy Birthday @KieranD . Have a super day!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (8/3/15)

Happy birthday to @KieranD and @WintersFrost.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (8/3/15)

Happy birthday @KieranD


----------



## annemarievdh (8/3/15)

Happy Birthday @KieranD


----------



## johan (9/3/15)

Happy Birthday @K_klops - may you enjoy an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (9/3/15)

Happy birthday @K_klops 

Hope you have a wonderful day

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## K_klops (9/3/15)

Thank you soo much @free3dom and @johan. I get to spend my day doing tax law in jamies with my fav juice and fully charged batteries.....life's great and then off to buy some new goodies

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Andre (9/3/15)

Happy birthday @K_klops. Enjoy the new goodies. Hope the year ahead will be the best ever.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (9/3/15)

Happi happi @K_klops ! Hope you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## K_klops (9/3/15)

Thank you @Andre and @TylerD


----------



## annemarievdh (9/3/15)

Happy Birthday @K_klops!!!!


----------



## Dubz (9/3/15)

Happy Birthday @K_klops . Have a super day!


----------



## K_klops (9/3/15)

Thank you for the msgs @annemarievdh and @Dubz

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kuhlkatz (9/3/15)

Not too late, so Happy Birthday @K_klops and @Shadow Vaper Jnr.
I hope you had a great & cloudy day.


----------



## johan (10/3/15)

Happy Birthday @Nooby - wish you an awesome day


----------



## Nooby (10/3/15)

Thank you @johan. Appreciate it


----------



## Andre (10/3/15)

Have a super birthday @Nooby. And may the year ahead be the best ever.


----------



## Nooby (10/3/15)

Andre said:


> Have a super birthday @Nooby. And may the year ahead be the best ever.



 Thanks @Andre


----------



## free3dom (10/3/15)

Happy Birthday @Nooby 

Hope you have a fantastic day


----------



## vaalboy (10/3/15)

Thanks for all the birthday wishes - you guys are awesome!


----------



## Silver (10/3/15)

vaalboy said:


> Thanks for all the birthday wishes - you guys are awesome!


Missed your birthday @vaalboy - hope you had a lekker wekend


----------



## Andre (11/3/15)

Have a great birthday @korn1

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## korn1 (11/3/15)

I will try thanks


----------



## johan (11/3/15)

Happy Birthday @korn1


----------



## free3dom (11/3/15)

Happy Birthday @korn1 

Have a splendid day


----------



## Paulie (11/3/15)

Happy bday all


----------



## Andre (18/3/15)

@Mo P, happy birthday bro. May the year ahead be beyond awesome.


----------



## johan (18/3/15)

Happy Birthday @Mo P


----------



## free3dom (18/3/15)

Happy Birthday @Mo P 

Have a wondeful day


----------



## johan (19/3/15)

Happy Birthday @Danny and @Q-Ball

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (19/3/15)

Happy Birthday @Danny and @Q-Ball

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (19/3/15)




----------



## Dubz (19/3/15)

Happy Birthday @Q-Ball and @Danny . Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (19/3/15)

Have a super birthday and may the year ahead be the best ever, @Q-Ball, @Danny and @Agent X.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (19/3/15)

Happy Birthday @Danny + @Q-Ball

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Danny (19/3/15)

Thanks everyone, WOW so many people have wished me feeling very lucky! Happy birthday to @Q-Ball too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/3/15)

Happy Birthday Vaping Guru! @Andre I hope you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan (22/3/15)

Happy Birthday @Andre 

​

Reactions: Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (22/3/15)

Happy Birthday @Andre

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan (22/3/15)

Happy Birthday @Nimbus_Cloud

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (22/3/15)

Happy birthday @Andre!!
Thank you for being such an excellent vaping guru, Reo pioneer and mentor to many!
Wishing you a super day and a great year ahead!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (22/3/15)

Thanks guys. And a happy birthday to @Nimbus_Cloud.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (22/3/15)

Happy birthday @Nimbus_Cloud - have a super day!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kimbo (22/3/15)

Geluk met jou verjaarsdag @Andre Dankie vir al jou wyse woorde oor die hele forum

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/3/15)

Happy Birthday @Nimbus_Cloud! Hope you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Nimbus_Cloud (22/3/15)

Thanks all and a Happy Birthday to Mr @Andre too!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (22/3/15)

Happy Birthday @Andre and @Nimbus_Cloud . Have a super vapetastic day .

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie (22/3/15)

Happy happy Birthday @Andre and @Nimbus_Cloud

Hope you both have a great one!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Riddle (22/3/15)

Happy birthday @Andre and @Nimbus_Cloud .... have an awesome day

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## annemarievdh (22/3/15)

Happy Birthday @Andre and @Nimbus_Cloud

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## free3dom (22/3/15)

Happy birthday @Andre + @Nimbus_Cloud

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (22/3/15)

Happy birthday @Andre and @Nimbus_Cloud

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Jimbo (22/3/15)

Happy Birthday @Andre & @Nimbus_Cloud 

Hope you had a great day thus far.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (22/3/15)

Happy birthday @Andre and @Nimbus_Cloud. 
I hope you boytjies had an awesome day and judging by the cloud cover up north, it certainly looks that way.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## TylerD (23/3/15)

Happi birthday belated @Andre ! I missed it!
Hope you had an awesome day and the best year ahead!
Thank you for all your guidance on the forum! 
You rock!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## abdul (23/3/15)

happy belated party day @Andre

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (23/3/15)

Many birthdays today. Hope the following vapers are having the best of days. And that the year ahead will be the best ever.

@Jay Green 
@Marius Rossouw
@Mo Khan 
@Morne 
@raymond erridge
@Strogoth 
@Tyler 
@VapeAl
@Yaqub

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Morne (24/3/15)

Thank you!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (24/3/15)

Wow, March was a busy month. 
Wishing an awesome birthday to @Frenzy, @JW Flynn, @Philip from Twisp and @rvdwesth. May the year ahead be the best ever.


----------



## JW Flynn (24/3/15)

Thank you  I hope so too, hehe, hopefully i'll buy at least half as much vaping equipment than I did this year, HEHE

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (24/3/15)

Happy Birthday to: @Frenzy, @JW Flynn, @Morne, @Philip, & @rvdwesth

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (27/3/15)

Despite my best intentions, I always miss out adding a post here later in the day when time permits so I'll get in early instead.
Happy belated Birthdays to the recent crowd that I missed, and then of course, today's winner seems to be.. @kimbo!

I hope you have a good one Kimbo. May Eskom give you a break & pass you by on the load shedding today & may the year ahead be your best one ever.


----------



## free3dom (27/3/15)

Happy Birthday @kimbo 

Hope you have a fantastic day

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## thekeeperza (27/3/15)

Happy birthday @kimbo - hope you have a great day!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan (27/3/15)

@kimbo 

​

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/3/15)

Happy Birthday @kimbo! Hope you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (27/3/15)

Happy Birthday @kimbo . Have a super vapetastic day .

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## annemarievdh (27/3/15)

Happy Birthday @kimbo !!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (27/3/15)

Have a super birthday @kimbo. May the year ahead be the best ever.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## DoubleD (27/3/15)

@kimbo  Happy birthday bud, I hope you had a fantastic day man and may the weekend be even better

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (2/4/15)

Happy birthday @johan . Have a super day!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## TylerD (2/4/15)

Happy Birthday @johan ! Hoop jy het 'n awesome dag!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## thekeeperza (2/4/15)

Happy birthday @johan - hope you have a fantastic day!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (2/4/15)

A real pleasure to wish @johan a happy birthday. May the year ahead be the best ever!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/4/15)

Ω @johan a very Happy Birthday!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## free3dom (2/4/15)

Happy birthday @johan 

At this rate you'll be all grown up in no time

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq (2/4/15)

A very happy birthday to @johan 
have an awesome day!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan (2/4/15)

Thanks for the nice wishes guys, I appreciate and especially the "poppies" . Andre I know in "Oirish" we call it a "name day" instead, but "..... bastard" !


----------



## Stroodlepuff (2/4/15)

Happy happy birthday Ohm Johan [FA]birthday-cake[/FA]

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (2/4/15)

johan said:


> Thanks for the nice wishes guys, I appreciate and especially the "poppies" . Andre I know in "Oirish" we call it a "name day" instead, but "..... bastard" !


Oops, sorry, copied the wrong picture.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan (2/4/15)

Andre said:


> Oops, sorry, copied the wrong picture.



Yip the "... young man" is 100% accurate, as confirmed by free3dom that I'm still growing .

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie (2/4/15)

Happy birthday @johan 
Hope you get treated to a nice bottle of Cognac

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kimbo (2/4/15)

Happy birthday @johan (  Johan breithlá sona  )

Have a good one @johan

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan (2/4/15)

"Go raibh maith agat" @kimbo - now that "poppie" is right to me heart  with a freshly poured black one!


----------



## annemarievdh (2/4/15)

Geluk met jou Geboorte Herdinking @johan

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan (2/4/15)

annemarievdh said:


> Geluk met jou Geboorte Herdinking @johan
> 
> View attachment 24343



"Dank jou wel" Annemarie - ooo! maar dis mooi boudjies .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (2/4/15)

Happy Birthday @johan .

Stuff @free3dom. Growing up just brings responsibilities and turns you into one of these :

Reactions: Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## johan (2/4/15)

Kuhlkatz said:


> Happy Birthday @johan .
> 
> Stuff @free3dom. Growing up just brings responsibilities and turns you into one of these :
> 
> View attachment 24346



Yes I agree, I'm not interested to find out what its like to be a grownup either.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee (2/4/15)

Happy Name Day Ohm @johan

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (2/4/15)

Happy bday Ohm @johan hope you had a fantastic day.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (2/4/15)

Happy happy @johan!!!
I nearly missed it. Gosh. 

Thanks for being such a special part of this community!
And for all the help and good laughs over the last year

Have a super duper long birthday weekend!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## DoubleD (2/4/15)

Happy Birthday @johan Wishing you all the best mate

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan (3/4/15)

Happy Birthday @ziti


----------



## free3dom (3/4/15)

Happy birthday @ziti 

Have a Good Friday


----------



## Andre (3/4/15)

A happy birthday to @ziti and @dragontw. May the year ahead be awesome.


----------



## Silver (4/4/15)

Happy birthday @Dystopia and @zimbovapster 
Have a super day !


----------



## Andre (5/4/15)

Hope you are still having a super birthday @Sonja van Rooyen. May the year ahead be the best ever.


----------



## johan (6/4/15)

Happy Birthday @dekardy


----------



## free3dom (6/4/15)

Happy Birthday @dekardy 

Have a wonderful day


----------



## Silver (6/4/15)

Happy birthday @dekardy 
Have a great day


----------



## Andre (6/4/15)

Happy birthday to @dekardy and @Darth_V@PER. Enjoy, and may the year ahead be awesome.


----------



## dekardy (6/4/15)

Thanks Guys. Much appreciated.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan (7/4/15)

Happy Birthday @Rellik


----------



## free3dom (7/4/15)

Happy birthday @Rellik and @Matuka, have a wonderful day


----------



## Andre (7/4/15)

Happy birthday to @Matuka and @Rellik. Have a great day and year.


----------



## Silver (7/4/15)

Happy birthday @Matuka and @Rellik!
Have a superb day


----------



## Rellik (7/4/15)

Thanks guys. I have been a quiet here, but still lurking and reading every day. And of course the vape is still strong with this one...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/4/15)

Rellik said:


> Thanks guys. I have been a quiet here, but still lurking and reading every day. And of course the vape is still strong with this one...



Happy Birthday @Rellik and if you don't talk more your birthday present will be a fine!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (7/4/15)

Happy birthday @Rellik and @Matuka .

Hope you guys had a lekke day.


----------



## ziti (8/4/15)

Thanks!! @johan @free3dom @Andre
Apologies for the late reply, was away the weekend.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Andre (8/4/15)

Happy birthday to @Jan and @6ghost9. Enjoy the day and may the year ahead be the best ever.


----------



## Matuka (8/4/15)

Thanks very much for the birthday wishes guys.


----------



## Jan (8/4/15)

Thx I appreciate


----------



## DoubleD (11/4/15)

@Viper_SA  Happy birthday bro, hope you have a fantastic day


----------



## free3dom (11/4/15)

Happy birthday @Viper_SA 

Have a marvelous day, may the juice be tasty and the clouds big

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan (11/4/15)

Happy Birthday @Viper_SA

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## annemarievdh (11/4/15)

Happy birthday @Viper_SA


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/4/15)

Happy Birthday Snakey!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (11/4/15)

Happy birthday @Viper_SA.

May sound contradictory, but I hope it's sunny & cloud-filled all day

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (11/4/15)

Happy birthday @Viper_SA 
Hope the new mod is treating you well!
Have a great weekend

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (11/4/15)

Happy Birthday

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## johan (12/4/15)

Happy Birthday @yuganp


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/4/15)

Happy Birthday Menthol Man @yuganp! Hope you have an awesome day!


----------



## Dubz (12/4/15)

Happy Birthday @yuganp . Have an awesome day!


----------



## Viper_SA (12/4/15)

Enjoy the birthday @yuganp


----------



## Alex (12/4/15)

Happy Birthday @yuganp


----------



## Silver (12/4/15)

Happy birthday @yuganp. Have a great Sunday!


----------



## Kuhlkatz (12/4/15)

Happy Birthday @yuganp. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## free3dom (12/4/15)

Happy birthday @yuganp 

Be cool

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## yuganp (12/4/15)

Thanks everyone for the birthday wishes. Now to decide which regulated device to get for my birthday.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan (13/4/15)

Happy Birthday @abdul

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan (13/4/15)

Happy Birthday @Johnny2Puffs


----------



## Silver (13/4/15)

Happy birthday @abdul - have a super day

Happy birthday @Johnny2Puffs !
Hope all is well up north?
feliz aniversário

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (13/4/15)

Happy Birthday @abdul and @Johnny2Puffs . Have an awesome day!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## free3dom (13/4/15)

Happy birthday @abdul 
Happy birthday @Johnny2Puffs

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/4/15)

Happy Birthday @abdul and @Johnny2Puffs! Hope you guys have a most awesome day!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (13/4/15)

Happy Birthday @abdul & @Johnny2Puffs


----------



## 6ghost9 (14/4/15)

Sorry for the last response but thanks so much guys!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Johnny2Puffs (15/4/15)

Thanks guys. Had an awesome day in the fortified city of Valença looking over the great Minho river into the border city of Tui in Spain. Sipping Port in a garden restaurant and picking on huge prawns with Louis Armstrong's "What a wonderful world" playing in the background.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## johan (16/4/15)

Happy Birthday @Ice and @Twisper


----------



## free3dom (16/4/15)

Happy birthday @Ice 

Happy birthday @Twisper 

Enjoy the day


----------



## Andre (16/4/15)

Many birthdays today. Happy birthday to the following members, whether lurkers or posters. And may the year ahead be the best ever.
@Grayz , @Ice , @Ruan , @Shaun, @Twisper and @User_E

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Twisper (16/4/15)

Thx @Andre.


----------



## Twisper (16/4/15)

Thx all for the well wishes.


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (16/4/15)

Happy Birthday guys 
Have an awesome day!


----------



## johan (18/4/15)

Happy Birthday @JimmyZee


----------



## Andre (18/4/15)

Happy birthday to @JimmyZee and @Nightfearz.


----------



## Dubz (18/4/15)

Happy Birthday @JimmyZee . Have an awesome day .


----------



## Kuhlkatz (18/4/15)

Happy Birthday @JimmyZee and @Nightfearz


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/4/15)

Happy Birthday to our very own @Stroodlepuff! Hope you have an awesome day Stroods!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Melinda (19/4/15)

Hey Stroods have a WONDERFUL day today !!!!


----------



## Silver (19/4/15)

Happy birthday @Stroodlepuff !
Have a super day and a wonderful year ahead


----------



## Andre (19/4/15)

Have a super birthday creator of this great thread, @Stroodlepuff. May the year ahead be the best ever.


----------



## johan (19/4/15)

Happy Birthday @Stroodlepuff


----------



## Paulie (19/4/15)

Happy Bday @Stroodlepuff


----------



## free3dom (19/4/15)

Happy birthday @Stroodlepuff 

Hope you have a fantastic day


----------



## annemarievdh (19/4/15)

Happy birthday @Stroodlepuff!!!


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor


----------



## Stroodlepuff (19/4/15)

Thank you everybody


----------



## Kuhlkatz (19/4/15)

Happy Birthday @Stroodlepuff. 
Hope you have a lekke day !


----------



## Jimbo (19/4/15)

Happy Birthday @Stroodlepuff


----------



## johan (21/4/15)

Happy Birthday @Adksuperman

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (21/4/15)

Happy birthday @Adksuperman. May the year ahead be awesome.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (22/4/15)

Happy Birthday @Arthster


----------



## free3dom (22/4/15)

Happy birthday @Arthster 

Have a great day!


----------



## Andre (22/4/15)

Have a super birthday @Arthster. May the year ahead be less busy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (22/4/15)

A very happy birthday to @Arthster 
Have an awesome day


----------



## DoubleD (22/4/15)

Happy birthday @Arthster  
Hope you had a great day bro


----------



## Kuhlkatz (22/4/15)

Happy Birthday @Arthster


----------



## Andre (23/4/15)

Have a super birthday @Tiaan PTA 
May the year ahead be the best ever.


----------



## johan (23/4/15)

Happy Birthday @Tiaan PTA


----------



## johan (24/4/15)

Happy Birthday @Shako & @Sm0k3yJ03

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sm0k3yJ03 (24/4/15)

Thanks @johan 

Happy birthday @Shako

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tiaan PTA (26/4/15)

Andre said:


> Have a super birthday @Tiaan PTA
> May the year ahead be the best ever.





johan said:


> Happy Birthday @Tiaan PTA



Thank you very much.


----------



## johan (29/4/15)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY* TO: 

@Mauritz 

@PeterHarris 

@The Golf

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Andre (29/4/15)

A most happy birthday to @Mauritz, @PeterHarris and @The Golf.
May the year ahead be the best ever.

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## The Golf (29/4/15)

Thanks guys


----------



## Sm0k3yJ03 (29/4/15)

Happy birthday @Mauritz , @PeterHarris and @The Golf .
May you guys have an awesome day.

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Dubz (29/4/15)

Happy Birthday @The Golf, @PeterHarris and @Mauritz . Have an awesome day!

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/4/15)

Happy Birthday to @Mauritz, @PeterHarris and @The Golf!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## PeterHarris (29/4/15)

thank you guys


----------



## Gizmo (29/4/15)

Happy Birthday Mr @PeterHarris, havent seen you in awhile. Thought you silvered out

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## PeterHarris (29/4/15)

Gizmo said:


> Happy Birthday Mr @PeterHarris, havent seen you in awhile. Thought you silvered out


im still here, like a ninja


----------



## free3dom (29/4/15)

Happy birthday @Mauritz @PeterHarris @The Golf 

Hope you all have a wonder day

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (29/4/15)

Happy Birthday to @The Golf , @Mauritz and @PeterHarris. 
Hope you guys had a lekke day, and if not, you still have an hour or two left to fix that!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (1/5/15)

Happy Birthday @Snape of Vape

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PeterHarris (1/5/15)

happy b-day @Snape of Vape hope you get some leka vape stuff

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (1/5/15)

Happy Birthday @Snape of Vape 

Have a wonderful day

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (1/5/15)

Happy birthday @Snape of Vape. May the year ahead be the best ever.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (1/5/15)

Happy birthday @Snape of Vape 
Have a great weekend

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (1/5/15)

Happy Birthday @Snape of Vape. 
Hope you had a good one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (2/5/15)

Happy birthday to @Renaldo. Have a super year too!


----------



## free3dom (2/5/15)

Happy Birthday @Renaldo


----------



## Kuhlkatz (2/5/15)

Happy Birthday @Renaldo 
Have a good one!


----------



## johan (4/5/15)

Happy Birthday @fred1sa


----------



## Gazzacpt (4/5/15)

Happy Birthday the Fred


----------



## Renaldo (5/5/15)

Kuhlkatz said:


> Happy Birthday @Renaldo
> Have a good one!



Thank You so much Kuhlkatz!


----------



## Renaldo (5/5/15)

Andre said:


> Happy birthday to @Renaldo. Have a super year too!



Thank you so much Andre and Free3dom

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (6/5/15)

Happy Birthday; @Antonius Scheid, @Kaizer & @Vincent


----------



## Kaizer (6/5/15)

Thank you @johan 
Happy birthday to @Vincent and @Antonius Scheid as well. Very special guys you are.


----------



## Andre (6/5/15)

Hope you are having a super birthday @Kaizer, @Antonius Scheid, @keeganvaper, @Ollypop and @Vincent. May the year ahead be great too.


----------



## PeterHarris (8/5/15)

@Rotten_Bunny happy birthday mr Bunny


----------



## Andre (8/5/15)

Happy birthday to @Rotten_Bunny and @Vixen. May the year ahead be the best ever. And you get a new car @Rotten_Bunny!


----------



## PeterHarris (8/5/15)

i dont understand balloons....

happy birthday, here is a bag full of my breath..... :/

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan (8/5/15)

Happy birthday to @Rotten_Bunny


----------



## Silver (8/5/15)

Happy birthday @Rotten_Bunny !

And belated wishes to @Kaizer and @Vincent for earlier this week
Hope you have a great year ahead

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rotten_Bunny (10/5/15)

thank you guys, very much appreciated on pretty much the worst week of my life


----------



## Silver (10/5/15)

Happy birthday today to @DemonicBunnee ! Have a great day

And also to @CraftyZA - happy birthday! Where have you been? Not seen you for a while on the forums

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (10/5/15)

Have a super birthday and may the year ahead be the best ever, @DemonicBunnee and @CraftyZA

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/5/15)

Happy Birthday @DemonicBunnee and @CraftyZA! Hope you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## DemonicBunnee (10/5/15)

Thanks guys, you rock


----------



## Ferdi (10/5/15)

Happy birthday everyone! !!

Sent from my LG-D802

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (10/5/15)

Happy Birthday @DemonicBunnee and @CraftyZA . Have a super awesome day!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan (10/5/15)

Happy Birthday @DemonicBunnee and @CraftyZA

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (11/5/15)

Happy birthday @WestCoastFog !
Have a super day, week and year ahead


----------



## Dubz (11/5/15)

Happy Birthday @WestCoastFog . Have a super awesome day!


----------



## Andre (11/5/15)

Happy birthday neighbour, @WestCoastFog. May the year ahead be the best ever.


----------



## Keith Milton (11/5/15)

Happy birthday @WestCoastFog


----------



## johan (11/5/15)

Happy birthday @WestCoastFog


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/5/15)

Happy Birthday Hi Ho @Silver! May the year be the best ever!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kimbo (12/5/15)

Happy Happy @Silver

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan (12/5/15)

Happy Birthday @Silver 

​

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Poppie (12/5/15)

Happy Birthday @Silver - to the best son any mother could wish to have
LOVE YOU LOTS

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Dubz (12/5/15)

Happy Birthday @Silver . Have a super vapetastic day!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## abdul (12/5/15)

happy birthday @Silver, have a vaperlicious day

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Riddle (12/5/15)

Happy Birthday @Silver. Have an awesome day￼ ￼

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Yiannaki (12/5/15)

@Silver - wishing you a very happy birthday! 

I hope you have a super rad day and that the year ahead is filled with vaping goodies, many wonderful surprises and lasting memories.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## thekeeperza (12/5/15)

Happy birthday @Silver - Hope you have a fantastic day

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (12/5/15)

Happy birthday to @Hash Punk, @QBad and @Silver. May the year ahead be the best ever.


----------



## Silver (12/5/15)



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Gazzacpt (12/5/15)

Happy Birthday @Silver and @BillW

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (12/5/15)

Thank you all for the wonderful birthday wishes!!
Appreciate it lots

Thanks @johan and @Yiannaki for the awesome pictures. Lol. I now have to live up to that image. Ha ha

Thanks @Poppie - lovely message - see you later he he

You guys all rock and are such wonderful peeps!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (12/5/15)

Happy Birthday @Silver 

I hope your juice tastes extra good today and you wicks never run dry 

The wonderful part of being a vaper now is that we are finally able to blow out all the candles on a birthday cake, especially now that they've increased in number

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (12/5/15)

free3dom said:


> Happy Birthday @Silver
> 
> I hope your juice tastes extra good today and you wicks never run dry
> 
> The wonderful part of being a vaper now is that we are finally able to blow out all the candles on a birthday cake, especially now that they've increased in number



Thanks @free3dom !
You are right about that
Our lung capacity has definitely increased

We can blow much better these days
He he

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Raslin (12/5/15)

Happy Birthday, @Silver. Hope you have a Awesome day and an even better year.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Riaz (12/5/15)

Happy birthday @Silver

Have a Lekker one bro 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (12/5/15)

Happy Birthday @QBad, @Hash Punk & @Silver 
Hope you okes had a lekke one!


----------



## johan (13/5/15)

Happy Birthday: @avir101 , @r0gue z0mbie , @x56696e9b 
*
*

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Andre (13/5/15)

Happy birthday to @Ash, @avir101, @r0gue z0mbie and @x56696e9b. May the year ahead be just awesome.

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Lim (13/5/15)

Thanks @Andre , @johan 

Enjoying the day with "sucker punch"~

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Raslin (13/5/15)

Wish all the birthday boys and girls a wonderfully day

Sent while vaping on Okkum my Smok M80

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Willyza (13/5/15)

Happy Happy

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Dubz (13/5/15)

Happy Birthday @Ash, @avir101, @r0gue z0mbie and @x56696e9b .

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Kuhlkatz (13/5/15)

Happy Birthday to @Ash, @avir101, @r0gue z0mbie and @x56696e9b.

Best wishes & have a good one !

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Silver (14/5/15)

Happy birthday for yesterday @r0gue z0mbie and @x56696e9b 
Hope you had a lekker day and wishing you all the best

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (14/5/15)

Happy birthday to @Festival Panda and @Mattj4l/Vapor. Have a super day and year.


----------



## Festival Panda (14/5/15)

Thank you!!! much appreciated


----------



## johan (14/5/15)

Happy birthday @Festival Panda & @Mattj4l/Vapor


----------



## avir101 (14/5/15)

@Kuhlkatz @johan @Andre @Dubz Thanks for the birthday messages guys!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kuhlkatz (14/5/15)

Happy Birthday @Festival Panda and @Mattj4l/Vapor !


----------



## Raslin (14/5/15)

Happy birthday guys. Hope you have a lekker day and at least one vape present.

Sent while vaping on Okkum my Smok M80


----------



## Andre (15/5/15)

Happy birthday to @GerhardpaulFourie and @TyChi. May the year ahead fulfill all your dreams.


----------



## Willyza (15/5/15)

Happy  Happy  Guys


----------



## Kuhlkatz (15/5/15)

Always late to the show, but Happy Birthday to @GerhardpaulFourie , @TyChi and @Mode101 !


----------



## Andre (20/5/15)

Happy birthday to @BigK and @Gareth. May the year ahead exceed all your expectations.


----------



## Willyza (20/5/15)

Happy Happy Guys


----------



## BigK (20/5/15)

Thanks guys


----------



## johan (21/5/15)

Happy Birthday 

@BioHAZarD 
@SunRam


----------



## Andre (21/5/15)

Have a super birthday @BioHAZarD and @SunRam. May the year ahead treat you like royalty.


----------



## Willyza (21/5/15)

Happy Happy Guys


----------



## BioHAZarD (21/5/15)

Thanks alot guys. ☺

Sent from my Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (21/5/15)

Happy birthday @BioHAZarD

And to you @SunRam!! H


----------



## BioHAZarD (21/5/15)

Thanks a lot @Silver

Sent from my Note 4 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (24/5/15)

Happy birthday @Bender and @MikeDBN 
Have a lekker day!


----------



## Willyza (24/5/15)

Happy Happy Guys


----------



## Andre (24/5/15)

Have a super birthday @Bender and @MikeDBN. May the year ahead be packed with good surprises.


----------



## Bender (24/5/15)

Thanks alot peeps. Appreciate it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SunRam (25/5/15)

Thanks for the b-day wishes!


----------



## Vapington (25/5/15)

Happy Bday @Paulie

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## LandyMan (25/5/15)

Vapington said:


> Happy Bday @Paulie


Hehehehe


----------



## Andre (27/5/15)

Happy birthday to @Redeemer and @Vape Nectar. May the year ahead be beyond all your expectations.


----------



## Willyza (27/5/15)

Happy Happy Guys


----------



## johan (27/5/15)

Happy Birthday @Redeemer


----------



## johan (28/5/15)

Happy Birthday @Dylan & @phatsmurph


----------



## Willyza (28/5/15)

Happy Happy


----------



## phatsmurph (28/5/15)

Thanks


----------



## Andre (28/5/15)

Happy Birthday @Dylan & @phatsmurph. May the year ahead only bring the best of luck.


----------



## Andre (31/5/15)

Happy birthday to @GerharddP and @montezuma. May the year ahead fulfill all your wildest dreams.


----------



## johan (1/6/15)

Happy Birthday @KB_314


----------



## Andre (1/6/15)

Yes, have a super birthday @KB_314. May the year ahead be the greatest ever.


----------



## Raslin (1/6/15)

Happy birthday folks may the vape fairy bless you with good flavour all day.

Sent while vaping on Okkum my Smok M80


----------



## KB_314 (1/6/15)

Thanks for the birthday wishes @Andre @johan @Raslin !
I'm now closer to 40 than I am 30.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (1/6/15)

KB_314 said:


> Thanks for the birthday wishes @Andre @johan @Raslin !
> I'm now closer to 40 than I am 30.


Youngster!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## johan (2/6/15)

Happy Birthday @andro 

​

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (2/6/15)

KB_314 said:


> Thanks for the birthday wishes @Andre @johan @Raslin !
> I'm now closer to 40 than I am 30.



Missed it yesterday @KB_314 
Hope you had a super day

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/6/15)

Happy Birthday guys! Hope you have an absolute cracker!

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Silver (2/6/15)

Happy birthday @andro!
Hope you have a great day and a super year ahead

Thanks for all your insightful contributions and for keeping an eye out on the Italian vaping scene for us.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## kimbo (2/6/15)

Buon compleanno @andro

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paulie (2/6/15)

A Little late but happy bday all!!

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Andre (2/6/15)

Oh yes, happy birthday friend @andro. May the year ahead treat you like a king.

And the same goes for @Mikey and @Reinvanhardt.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan (3/6/15)

Happy Birthday @Vapington

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (3/6/15)

*Happy Happy Guys *


----------



## Vapington (3/6/15)

Thank you @johan!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MarkDBN (3/6/15)

Happy happy bru @Vapington. Hope you have an epic day!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (3/6/15)

Happy birthday @Vapington. May the year ahead bring you tons of sales.


----------



## johan (5/6/15)

Happy Birthday @Ashley A and @Attie

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Andre (5/6/15)

Happy birthday to @Attie, @Ashley A and @emqube. May the year ahead be fruitful.

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Ashley A (5/6/15)

Thanks @Andre & @johan

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (6/6/15)

Happy Birthday @martin


----------



## Andre (6/6/15)

Yes, have a great birthday @martin. And may the year ahead tickle your fancy every day!


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/6/15)

Happy Birthday @annemarievdh! Hope you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (7/6/15)

Happy Birthday @annemarievdh, and belated greetings to those I missed.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan (7/6/15)

Happy Birthday @annemarievdh

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan (7/6/15)

Happy Birthday @Sn00py


----------



## Andre (7/6/15)

Happy birthday to @annemarievdh, @Sn00py and @Pappi. May the year ahead fulfill all your wishes and more!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## annemarievdh (7/6/15)

Thank you for the Birthday wishes guys. Love ya all!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sn00py (7/6/15)

Andre said:


> Happy birthday to @annemarievdh, @Sn00py and @Pappi. May the year ahead fulfill all your wishes and more!


 thanks


----------



## Andre (14/6/15)

Have a great birthday @BooRad. May the year ahead be exceptional in every way possible.


----------



## Raslin (14/6/15)

Happy Birthday @BooRad, have a great day.

Sent while vaping on Okkum my Smok M80


----------



## Willyza (14/6/15)

Happy happy to all


----------



## Andre (15/6/15)

Have a happy birthday @Zodiac. For your birthday you may have the Dingo if you still want it? PM me.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Zodiac (15/6/15)

Thanks @Andre, much appreciated


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/6/15)

Happy Birthday @Zodiac! Hope you have an awesome day!


----------



## Silver (15/6/15)

Happy birthday @Zodiac!
Have a great day and an awesome week and year!


----------



## Willyza (15/6/15)

Happy Happy Dude


----------



## Dubz (15/6/15)

Happy Birthday @Zodiac . Have an awesome day!


----------



## Raslin (15/6/15)

Happy Birthday @Zodiac. Have a great day


----------



## johan (15/6/15)

Happy Birthday @Zodiac


----------



## Silver (17/6/15)

Happy birthday @Raslin - have a super day and year ahead!


----------



## Silver (17/6/15)

Big day today

Its the 17th of June and its the birthday of my dear mom @Poppie!

Happy birthday mom - may you have a great year ahead!
And thanks for all you do for me! I am a lucky son.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq (17/6/15)

Happy bday @Poppie 
Hope you have a wonderful day.
@Silver i hope you have a day filled with spoiling you mom ahead.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (17/6/15)

WoW, nice Happy Happy there @Silver 
and also to the rest


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/6/15)

@Poppie! A very Happy Birthday! Hope you have an awesome day! I hope your very good son buys you some expensive imported juice for your birthday!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## nemo (17/6/15)

Happy Birthday @Poppie, @Silver hope you going to spoil Mom today!!
and Happy birthday @Raslin

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## johan (17/6/15)

Happy Birthday @Raslin


----------



## johan (17/6/15)

Happy Birthday @Poppie  If @Silver doesn't spoil you today, please report him to the forum .

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (17/6/15)

Happy birthday to @DIGITALMIST, @Elmar Prinsloo, @Raslin, @Wdnsdy and @Poppie. May the year ahead bring you joy and happiness.

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Silver (17/6/15)

Thanks for the messages guys - my mom hasn't logged on the forum yet - so will make sure she does later.

There was an awesome spoiling lunch that took place yesterday - and a few presents - but nothing vaping related. 

My mom's vaping gear is quite solid at the moment. Reos for her two favourite juices and iStick+NautyMini for squonkless vaping while on the computer  The iStick50 and Nautilus Mini was a gift to her last month...

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Poppie (17/6/15)

Thanks for all your wishes - @Rob Fisher and @johan - Silver spoilt me rotten - I am so LUCKY

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## johan (17/6/15)

Silver said:


> Thanks for the messages guys - my mom hasn't logged on the forum yet - so will make sure she does later.
> 
> There was an awesome spoiling lunch that took place yesterday - and a few presents - but nothing vaping related.
> 
> My mom's vaping gear is quite solid at the moment. Reos for her two favourite juices and iStick+NautyMini for squonkless vaping while on the computer  The iStick50 and Nautilus Mini was a gift to her last month...



That don't count as birthday gifts, sorry. It must be given on the 17'th to qualify legally as birthday gifts .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (17/6/15)

Happy Birthday @Poppie ! Hope you have an awesome day!

Happy birthday @Raslin ! All the best for the year ahead!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (17/6/15)

Happy birthday @Poppie

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raslin (17/6/15)

Hi folks thank you all for all the birthday wishes. And a happy birthday to those that share the day with me. It's been a great day. Pics of my present on the mail thread, soon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (18/6/15)

A very happy birthday to @drew, @Nanman89, @SgtKilowog and @Unsure. May the year ahead be like a celebration every day!

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Willyza (18/6/15)

Happy Birthday Guys


----------



## johan (18/6/15)

Happy Birthday @drew & @Nanman89

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Raslin (18/6/15)

Happy birthday folks. May the year ahead be a vapeful one.

Sent while vaping on Okkum my Smok M80


----------



## Silver (18/6/15)

Happy birthday @drew!
Hope you had a great day

And how was Thailand? Sorry if I missed it...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (24/6/15)

Hope you are having the best of birthdays @BansheeZA, @RogerioMK, @ScorpionL2K, @Alain Arnaud and @shehzaad. May the year ahead fulfill your wildest dreams.


----------



## Willyza (24/6/15)

Happy Happy to One  and Al l


----------



## Raslin (24/6/15)

Happy birthday, folks have a great day.


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/6/15)

Happy Birthday @Oupa! I hope you have a most awesome day!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Riaz (26/6/15)

Happy special day @Oupa

Have a lekker one 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY (26/6/15)

happy birthday Benji.... have a lekker one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 3FVape (26/6/15)

Happy birthday to all

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (26/6/15)

Happy Birthday @Oupa ! Hope you have a fantastic day!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (26/6/15)

Gappy Birthday @Oupa  may the juice flow

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (26/6/15)

Have a super birthday, @Oupa. May the year ahead be good to you and yours.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (26/6/15)

Happy Birthday Benji, have an awesome day

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Willyza (26/6/15)

Happy Happy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (26/6/15)

Happy Birthday Benji (@Oupa )! Hope you have a vape-tasticly epic day!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (26/6/15)

Wow, happy birthday @Oupa!!
Hope you get spoilt rotten today and have a great weekend

Thanks for all the superb and affordable juices 
- they have been the cornerstone of my vape journey and continue to be as such !!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (26/6/15)

a very happy birthday to @Oupa 
have an awesome birthday weekend bro!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BansheeZA (26/6/15)

Thanx guys


----------



## Oupa (28/6/15)

Thanks for all the wishes guys! Only catching up on the forum now... too much celebrating over the weekend

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## zadiac (28/6/15)

Happy belated birthday @Oupa !
I was in hospital on Friday and didn't see that it was your birthday. Hope you had a wonderful day and that the family spoiled you rotten

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (28/6/15)

zadiac said:


> Happy belated birthday @Oupa !
> I was in hospital on Friday and didn't see that it was your birthday. Hope you had a wonderful day and that the family spoiled you rotten



Hope it wasn't serious?


----------



## zadiac (28/6/15)

johan said:


> Hope it wasn't serious?



Nee wat Ohm Johan. Net 'n klein operasie, maar dis vrek seer en baie ongemaklik want ek moet met twee krukke loop, maar dit word by die dag beter en ek behoort weer mobiel te wees oor 'n paar dae.


----------



## johan (28/6/15)

zadiac said:


> Nee wat Ohm Johan. Net 'n klein operasie, maar dis vrek seer en baie ongemaklik want ek moet met twee krukke loop, maar dit word by die dag beter en ek behoort weer mobiel te wees oor 'n paar dae.



Goed om te hoor, maar klink of jy nou '*os*zadiac' genoem gaan word .


----------



## zadiac (28/6/15)

johan said:


> Goed om te hoor, maar klink of jy nou '*os*zadiac' genoem gaan word .



Hahahaha.....ja. Die krukke wat ek gekry het is oranje en swart met chrome in. Racing krukke (GTO). Daai goed move!

Ek sal more 'n video maak om te wys hoe vinnig hulle is. Dis amazing!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Andre (29/6/15)

Happy birthday to @qball, @steve and @zadiac. May the year ahead bring you peace and happiness.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/6/15)

Happy birthday boys @qball, @steve and @zadiac!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie (29/6/15)

Happy birthday you all @qball @steve @zadiac
Hope you all have a great one!

And happy happy to any I may have missed

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq (29/6/15)

happy happy to @qball @steve @zadiac
have an awesome vapefull day.
May the clouds be with you

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Paulie (29/6/15)

Happy bday all!!


----------



## zadiac (29/6/15)

Thanks guys


----------



## Willyza (29/6/15)

Happy Happy Guys


----------



## annemarievdh (29/6/15)

Happy Birthday guys!! 

@qball
@steve
@zadiac

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## nemo (29/6/15)

Happy happy guys have a wonderful day


----------



## Dubz (29/6/15)

Happy Birthday @zadiac, @qball and @steve. Have a super vapetastic day .

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## deepest (29/6/15)

Happy birthday guys !!!


----------



## johan (29/6/15)

Happy birthday @qball, @steve and @zadiac

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## TylerD (30/6/15)

Happy birthday for yesterday @qball, @steve and @zadiac ! Hope you had a great day!
Happy birthday @bwbwings and @Matt ! Have a great day guys!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## johan (30/6/15)

Happy birthday @bwbwings & @Matt


----------



## Andre (30/6/15)

Yes, have a super birthday @bwbwings, @Matt and @DiGiCiG. May the year ahead be plain sailing.


----------



## deepest (30/6/15)

Happy Birthday guys.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Oupa (30/6/15)

Happy happy to all!


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (30/6/15)

Happy Happy Birthday to all!


----------



## Silver (30/6/15)

Happy birthday for yesterday @qball, @steve and @zadiac ! Apologies I missed it

And for today, happy birthday to @bwbwings and @Matt ! 

Hope you all have a great week and a superb year ahead

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac (30/6/15)

Thanks to all and happy birthday today to @bwbwings and @Matt


----------



## rogue zombie (30/6/15)

Happy happy @bwbwings and @Matt 
Hope you both have a great one!


----------



## ET (30/6/15)

Happy happy all


----------



## steve (30/6/15)

Thanks all for wishes, much appreciated


----------



## Marzuq (1/7/15)

happy birthday to @Matt and @bwbwings 
have an aewesome day!


----------



## Willyza (1/7/15)

Happy Happy Guys


----------



## Andre (1/7/15)

Happy birthday to @b1scu17, @Balsak and @ComplexChaos. May the year ahead be a fairy tale.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## johan (1/7/15)

Happy Birthdat @Balsak

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Balsak (2/7/15)

Thanks a lot guys @johan @Andre

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (2/7/15)

A most happy birthday to @Harryssss, @n0ugh7_zw and @Natheer Mallick. May the year ahead exceed all your expectations.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan (2/7/15)

Happy Birthday @Harryssss & @n0ugh7_zw

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (2/7/15)

Thanks a lot guys

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Willyza (2/7/15)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (3/7/15)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> Thanks a lot guys



Missed your bday yesterdat @n0ugh7_zw 
Have a great weekend!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (3/7/15)

Happy birthday @dr phil 
Hope you had a great day!


----------



## Puff&Pass (3/7/15)

Happy BDAY! folks


----------



## johan (4/7/15)

Happy Birthday @dr phil & @reefy3


----------



## Willyza (4/7/15)

Happy Happy


----------



## Dr Phil (4/7/15)

Thank u guys


----------



## Silver (5/7/15)

Happy birthday @2 Angry Wolves 
Hope you have a great day and year ahead!


----------



## Dubz (5/7/15)

Happy Birthday @2 Angry Wolves have a super day .


----------



## Dr Phil (5/7/15)

Happy birth day @Nibbler enjoy the sigelei


----------



## johan (5/7/15)

Happy Birthday @2 Angry Wolves


----------



## 2 Angry Wolves (5/7/15)

Thanx y'all!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee (5/7/15)

Happy Birthday @2 Angry Wolves


----------



## Willyza (5/7/15)

Happy happy 
@2 Angry Wolves


----------



## Silver (7/7/15)

Happy birthday @Tchwank247 , @Nibbler and @Dane Thomas 
Hope you have a great day and a super year ahead!


----------



## Willyza (7/7/15)

Happy Happy Guys


----------



## Andre (7/7/15)

Happy birthday @Tchwank247 , @Nibbler and @Dane Thomas. May the year ahead be a highway of good fortune.


----------



## Keith Milton (7/7/15)

Happy Birthday guy, hope you enjoy your day and Vape on.


----------



## Stroodlepuff (7/7/15)




----------



## johan (9/7/15)

Happy Birthday 

@CYB3R N1NJ4 
@Delaray69 
@R8B84
@VapeSnow

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/7/15)

Happy Birthday Boys!


----------



## Willyza (9/7/15)

@CYB3R N1NJ4 @Delaray69 @R8B84 @VapeSnow

Happy Happy Happy

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (9/7/15)

A most happy birthday to @CYB3R N1NJ4, @Delaray69, @R8B84 and @VapeSnow. May the year ahead bear only good news.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raslin (9/7/15)

@CYB3R N1NJ4 
@Delaray69 
@R8B84
@VapeSnow

Happy birthday folks, have a great day.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (9/7/15)

Happy birthday to @CYB3R N1NJ4, @Delaray69, @R8B84 and @VapeSnow. 

Hope your day is filled with joy and the year ahead is a great one!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan (10/7/15)

Happy Birthday @Sprint

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Willyza (10/7/15)

@Sprint Happy Happy for today

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Andre (10/7/15)

Hope you have been having a super birthday @Sprint. May the year ahead be the best ever.


----------



## Silver (11/7/15)

Happy birthday for yesterday @Sprint. It's 1 minute past midnight.


----------



## Silver (11/7/15)

Happy birthday @Jimbo 
Have a jolly day and super weekend!


----------



## johan (11/7/15)

Happy Birthday @Jimbo


----------



## Silver (12/7/15)

Happy birthday to @Justin Pattrick , @Ohmen and @SilverArrow 
Hope you have a great day today and a super year ahead


----------



## ET (12/7/15)

Congrats dudes


----------



## Willyza (12/7/15)

@Justin Pattrick , @Ohmen @SilverArrow

Happy Happy


----------



## Ohmen (12/7/15)

Willyza said:


> @Justin Pattrick , @Ohmen @SilverArrow
> 
> Happy Happy


Thanks @Willyza


----------



## Silver (13/7/15)

Happy birthday @JakesSA !
Hope you have an awesome day.

Thanks for all the gear and wonderfully wrapped vapemail packages over the past year!

This is the least I can do for you


----------



## Riaz (13/7/15)

Happy special day @JakesSA

Have a lekker one 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JakesSA (13/7/15)

Thanks folks, love the card, just the right amount of candles too!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (13/7/15)

happy birthday @JakesSA 
have and awesome day!


----------



## kimbo (13/7/15)

Happy happy @JakesSA


----------



## johan (13/7/15)

Happy Birthday @JakesSA

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (13/7/15)

Lol @johan - just too funny!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (13/7/15)

Have a super birthday @JakesSA. May the year ahead be a breeze.


----------



## Dubz (13/7/15)

Happy Birthday @JakesSA . Have a super day!


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/7/15)

Happy Birthday @JakesSA! Hope you had an awesome day!


----------



## JakesSA (13/7/15)

LOL, thanks again guys.


----------



## Willyza (13/7/15)

Happy Happy


----------



## Alex (13/7/15)

To @JakesSA

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## zadiac (13/7/15)

Happy Birthday @JakesSA !! @VapeGrrl !!! Why didn't you say anything when I was there?!?!


----------



## Andre (15/7/15)

Happy birthday @Manbearpig. May the year ahead bring you only sunshine and roses.


----------



## Andre (17/7/15)

A happy birthday to @GoblinGrffn and @Tom Courly. May the year ahead be beyond fantastic.


----------



## Silver (22/7/15)

Happy birthday @Reonat and @ZAh
Hope you have a super day and a fantastic year ahead!


----------



## Dubz (22/7/15)

Happy Birthday @ZAh and @Reonat .


----------



## Willyza (22/7/15)

@ZAh 
@Reonat
Happy Happy Guys


----------



## Silver (24/7/15)

Happy birthday @Ludjer and @Vapey McJuicy 
Hope you had a good day and will have a lovely birthday weekend!

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Silver (25/7/15)

Wow, today is a big birthday day indeed!

Big happy birthday to 
@Dubz 
@DaRoach 
@Dave
@Johanvdmrw 

Have a super day and weekend guys!

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Paulie (25/7/15)

Happy Bday all! Hope you have a great bday weekend!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/7/15)

Happy Birthday boys! Hope you have a cracker!

@Dubz
@DaRoach
@Dave
@Johanvdmrw

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## BumbleBee (25/7/15)

Hey hey! Happy birthday everyone 

Hope you all have a kickass day

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## DaRoach (25/7/15)

Thanks guys!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dubz (25/7/15)

Thanks for the wishes guys .

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan (27/7/15)

Happy Birthday @AndreFerreira

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (27/7/15)

Happy birthday @AndreFerreira 
Wishing you well - have a super year ahead!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## nemo (27/7/15)

Happy birthday @AndreFerreira, have a great day!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (27/7/15)

Yes, have a super birthday @AndreFerreira. May the year ahead be the best ever.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (27/7/15)

Happy Birthday @AndreFerreira 

Hope you have an amazing day

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (28/7/15)

Big birthday day today

Happy birthday to the following members
@Branzo_ 
@TommyL 
@Zodd 

Have a wonderful day and year ahead!


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/7/15)

Happy Birthday all!

Yo @Zodd where are you?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Johanvdmrw (28/7/15)

Happy Bday guys and thanks for the wishes.


----------



## BumbleBee (28/7/15)

Happy Birthday guys!! 

@Branzo_ 
@TommyL 
@Zodd 

Have an awesome day


----------



## johan (28/7/15)

Happy Birthday @Zodd


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/7/15)

It's also Bug Bunny's birthday today! He is 75!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## MurderDoll (28/7/15)

Thank you everyone for the birthday wishes! 
And to @Rob Fisher for going out his way to give me a call. I truly appreciate it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (28/7/15)

Happy Birthday all . Have an awesome day!


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/7/15)

Zodd said:


> Thank you everyone for the birthday wishes!
> And to @Rob Fisher for going out his way to give me a call. I truly appreciate it!



Nice to see you in country and on the forum @Zodd!


----------



## Zenooph (28/7/15)

Hippy Bathday all!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver (29/7/15)

Happy birthday @brads and @Zunade 
Have a lekker day!


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/7/15)

Happy Birthday @brads! And the juice should be at your house ready to help you celebrate!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (31/7/15)

A happy birthday goes to @Brendz, @Eduan, @guillaume, @Slygxi, @vapegerm and @HPBotha. May all your aspirations be achieved in the year ahead.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (31/7/15)

Happy birthday guys!
Hope you have an awesome Friday and a super weekend

@HPBotha - wishing you all the best with your van Hunks project in the year ahead! May it go well for you! Am watching in anticipation...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Redeemer (31/7/15)

HAPPY Biffday HP!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (31/7/15)

Happy Birthday @HPBotha . Have a super day!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq (31/7/15)

Happy Happy Mr van hunks.. @HPBotha 
Have an awesome birthday weekend!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan (31/7/15)

Happy Birthday @HPBotha and @vapegerm

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Deckie (31/7/15)

Happy birthday @HPBotha have a lekker day

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Brendz (31/7/15)

Happy birthday to the other legends born on this day! Thanks for the wishes guys

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## HPBotha (31/7/15)

Thanks for the B Day wishes all! 

@Brendz, @Eduan, @guillaume, @Slygxi, @vapegerm and happy Blue Moon Birth Day! May the power of the Leo serve you well today!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/7/15)

Happy Birthday all! And I also heard it was @BigAnt's birthday today as well!


----------



## Marzuq (3/8/15)

happy birthday @shabbar @VapeDude 
have a lekker day guys

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (3/8/15)

Happy birthday @shabbar!!
And to you @VapeDude 

Have a lekker day!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (3/8/15)

Yip, have a super birthday @shabbar and @VapeDude. The same to a newly joined member @Warren - looking forward to hearing from you in the Introduce Yourself thread.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan (3/8/15)

Happy Birtday to @shabbar and @VapeDude

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (3/8/15)

Happy Birthday @VapeDude  @shabbar  and @Warren 

Hope you have a great day guys 

and Welcome @Warren

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (3/8/15)

Happy Birthday @VapeDude and @shabbar . Have a super vapetastic day .

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## shabbar (3/8/15)

thanks for the wishes guys, you rock


----------



## Ollie (3/8/15)

Happy birthday @shabbar and @VapeDude . May the clouds be thick and plentiful!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan (4/8/15)

Happy Birthday @Jakey

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (4/8/15)

Happy Birthday @Jakey . Have a super vapetastic day .

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (4/8/15)

Happy Birthday @Jakey 

Have an awesome day dude!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (4/8/15)

Happy Happy


----------



## Silver (6/8/15)

Happy birthday @bjorncoetsee 
Have a great day!


----------



## BumbleBee (6/8/15)

Happy Birthday @bjorncoetsee 

Have an awesome day dude

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## nemo (6/8/15)

@bjorncoetsee

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (6/8/15)

Happy Birthday @bjorncoetsee . Have a super vapetastic day .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (6/8/15)

Happy Bithday to @bjorncoetsee

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (6/8/15)

@bjorncoetsee, have a super birthday. May the year ahead be the best ever.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Willyza (6/8/15)

Happy Happy Guys


----------



## Waltervh (6/8/15)

Happy bday @bjorncoetsee hope you enjoy the Morning Glory (that didn't sound right hehe)

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Silver (8/8/15)

Happy birthday @M_Thre3 
Have a great day and a super long weekend!


----------



## Dubz (8/8/15)

Happy Birthday @M_Thre3 . Have a an awesome day .


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/8/15)

Happy Birthday @Genosmate! Hope you have an awesome day John!


----------



## Willyza (10/8/15)

Happy Happy Guys


----------



## Dubz (10/8/15)

Happy Birthday @Genosmate and @Christos . Have a super vapetastic day .


----------



## johan (10/8/15)

Happy Birthday @Genosmate 

​

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan (10/8/15)

Happy Birthday @Christos


----------



## Andre (10/8/15)

Hope you are having a super birthday @Genosmate and @Christos.


----------



## Christos (10/8/15)

Thanks guys. Can never go wrong with a braai and some whiskeys!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (10/8/15)

Christos said:


> Thanks guys. Can never go wrong with a braai and some whiskeys!



Happy happy @Christos! Have a great day!

And happy birthday @Genosmate - i didnt see your birthday come up on our birthday tracker - @Rob Fisher, how did you know? Unless i am not lookiny properly or missed it


----------



## Genosmate (10/8/15)

Thanks for all the birthday wishes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (10/8/15)

Happy Birthday @Christos and @Genosmate 

Hope you guys are having an awesome day


----------



## Christos (10/8/15)

Christos said:


> Thanks guys. Can never go wrong with a braai and some whiskeys!


4 racks of ribs for 2.5 people ☺

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre (12/8/15)

A very happy birthday to @Dr Evil, @Hark3n, @none, @Tino, @TinoM and @vaporize.co.za. May the year ahead be the best ever.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Willyza (12/8/15)

@Dr Evil, @Hark3n, @none, @Tino, @TinoM, @vaporize.co.za.

WoW Happy Happy All

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie (12/8/15)

Happy Bday all

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (12/8/15)

Happy Birthday @Dr Evil, @Hark3n, @none, and @vaporize.co.za

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/8/15)

Happy Birthday Goose aka @devdev! Hope you have a stunning day!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## johan (13/8/15)

Happy Birthday @devdev

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (13/8/15)

@devdev

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Alex (13/8/15)

Have a magic day @devdev 


Sent from iPhone

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Andre (13/8/15)

Have a super birthday @devdev

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Dubz (13/8/15)

Happy Birthday @devdev . Have a super day!


----------



## Paulie (13/8/15)

Happy Bday @devdev !! Hope you have a great day bro!!


----------



## Dubz (14/8/15)

Happy Birthday @Willyza @Vapordude @Phill @jjvdbilt . Have a super day .

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Paulie (14/8/15)

Happy bday all!

I hope you all have a great weekend!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (14/8/15)

Yes, hope you are having a super birthday @Willyza, @Vapordude, @Phill and @jjvdbilt. May the force be with you.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## deepest (14/8/15)

Happy Birthday all enjoy !!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (14/8/15)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (14/8/15)

Oh my gosh, how could I have missed it

Happy belated birthday for yesterday @devdev !

Hope you will have a great birthday weekend!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (14/8/15)

Happy birthday @Willyza, @Vapordude, @jjvdbilt and @Phill !!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (16/8/15)

Happy Birthday @Prian . Have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (16/8/15)

Happy Birthday @Prian, hope you have a great day 

And belated Happy Birthday @Willyza, sorry man I missed it, hope it was awesome

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (17/8/15)

Happy birthday to @debslouw, @FireFly, @jagga8008, @RozierQ and @UnholyMunk!
May the year ahead bring much love.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (17/8/15)

Happy Birthday @debslouw, @FireFly, @jagga8008, @RozierQ and @UnholyMunk . Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (17/8/15)

@debslouw, @RozierQ, @UnholyMunk, @FireFly 
Happy Happy

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## nemo (17/8/15)

@debslouw, @RozierQ, @UnholyMunk, @FireFly Happy birthday

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (17/8/15)

So many birthdays today 

Happy Birthday folks, hope you all have an amazing day

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (17/8/15)

Happy Birthday @debslouw, @RozierQ, @UnholyMunk, @FireFly  and I'm sorry to have missed your birthday the other day @Willyza  Belated greets are due

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## UnholyMunk (17/8/15)

Thanks guys! I never knew I shared my birthday with so many other vapers

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## jagga8008 (17/8/15)

Thank you

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## deepest (17/8/15)

Happy Birthday to all the guys celabrating today.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (18/8/15)

Happy Birthday @Grant  @PutRid  and @WHeunis 

Hope you all have an amazing day


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/8/15)

Happy Birthday guys! Hope you have an awesome day!


----------



## Dubz (18/8/15)

Happy Birthday @Grant @PutRid and @WHeunis . Have a super day!


----------



## Marzuq (18/8/15)

happy birthday to @WHeunis @PutRid 
have a lekker day


----------



## Andre (18/8/15)

Have a super birthday @Grant, @PutRid and @WHeunis. May the year ahead be the best ever.


----------



## deepest (18/8/15)

Happy Birthday guys have an awesome day !!!


----------



## PutRid (18/8/15)

Thanks guys!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Willyza (18/8/15)

@Grant
@PutRid
@WHeunis
Happy Happy


----------



## nemo (18/8/15)

@Grant, @PutRid and @WHeunis belated happy birthday, hope you all had a great day


----------



## Silver (20/8/15)

Happy birthday @JB1987 and @Raistlin !!
Have a super duper day!


----------



## Andre (20/8/15)

Yes, have a super birthday @JB1987 and @Raistlin.


----------



## BumbleBee (20/8/15)

Happy Birthday @Raistlin  and @JB1987 

Have an amazing day guys


----------



## Silver (23/8/15)

Happy birthday today to @GripZA and @Tiny_Ninja 
Have a super day guys!!


----------



## Dubz (23/8/15)

Happy Birthday @GripZA and @Tiny_Ninja . Have a super day!


----------



## BumbleBee (23/8/15)

Happy Birthday @GripZA and @Tiny_Ninja 

Have an awesome day guys


----------



## Willyza (23/8/15)

@Tiny_Ninja
@GripZA 
Happy Happy guys


----------



## deepest (23/8/15)

Happy birthday guys

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/8/15)

Happy Birthday @Marzuq, @crack2483 and @Metal Liz! Hope you guys have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (24/8/15)

My goodness, quite a number of birthdays today
I am going to do this in separate posts

First up, a very special birthday to a very special member of our Admin and Mod team - @Marzuq !



Happy birthday bud. Have a super day and wishing you all the very best!

Also wanted to say thanks for being such a special guy and for being a dedicated member of the team. You rock!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (24/8/15)

Lol Rob, we were writing at the same time

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (24/8/15)

And several more birthdays today:

@crack2483
@CRcranky
@Metal Liz - please come back , we miss you

Happy birthday, have a great day!

Also, @Chef Guest , please wish your lovely lady @Chocolate Goddess happy birthday from us. And all the best with your trip to Italy!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (24/8/15)

Happy Birthday @Marzuq & @crack2483

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## deepest (24/8/15)

Happy birthday to all of the guys celebrating your today 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Karida (24/8/15)

happy birthday

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (24/8/15)

Happy Birthday ~

@crack2483 
@Chocolate Goddess 
@CRcranky 
@Metal Liz 
@saadiq 
@Beyman 
and @Marzuq 


Have an awesome day guys

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (24/8/15)

So much of birthdays today! Happy birthday errbody

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (25/8/15)

thank you everyone for the bday wishes. what an awesome day it was!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Alex (25/8/15)

Belated birthday greetings for yesterday @Marzuq  @crack2483 @Chocolate Goddess @CRcranky @Metal Liz @saadiq @Beyman

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (25/8/15)

Happy birthday today to 
@bones
@Flo
@Kent 

Have a super day guys!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (25/8/15)

Happy Birthday @bones, @Flo and @Kent


----------



## deepest (25/8/15)

Happy Birthday guys @bones, @Flo and @Kent

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## crack2483 (27/8/15)

A little late but thanks for the birthday wishes for Monday guys


----------



## Willyza (27/8/15)

Happy Happy to All


----------



## BumbleBee (1/9/15)

Happy Birthday @gorfrepus  and @toke 

Hope you guys have an amazing day


----------



## kev mac (1/9/15)

BumbleBee said:


> Happy Birthday @gorfrepus  and @toke
> 
> Hope you guys have an amazing day


To those celebrating this special day, congratulations!


----------



## Flo (2/9/15)

Thanks guys! A little late  Just been moving  Now in Muizenberg!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kuhlkatz (5/9/15)

Almost late, but I think it might have been overshadowed by an awesome Jhb vape meet.
Happy Birthday @Sir Vape , @oom and @CraigiB. Hope you had a good one!


----------



## Silver (7/9/15)

Belated birthday wishes @Sir Vape - 
Hope you had a great day!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape (7/9/15)

Thanks guys


----------



## Silver (8/9/15)

A special happy birthday today to @shaunnadan !
Have a super day Shaun - hope the turtles are happy 
And thanks for always being so helpful and caring towards everyone on the forum!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Willyza (8/9/15)

Happy Happy Guys


----------



## Silver (8/9/15)

A couple more birthdays today

Happy birthday to
@Gilliax
@Rex_Bael - where you hiding Rex?

Have a great day !


----------



## shaunnadan (8/9/15)

Silver said:


> A special happy birthday today to @shaunnadan !
> Have a super day Shaun - hope the turtles are happy
> And thanks for always being so helpful and caring towards everyone on the forum!



thanks so much @Silver


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (8/9/15)

Happy birthday @shaunnadan  
Have an awesome day!


----------



## Dubz (8/9/15)

Happy Birthday @shaunnadan . I hope you're having a super day .


----------



## BumbleBee (8/9/15)

Happy Birthday @shaunnadan 

Hope you're having a rockin' day man!


----------



## Rowan Francis (8/9/15)

happy happy @shaunnadan


----------



## shaunnadan (8/9/15)

Imthiaz Khan said:


> Happy birthday @shaunnadan
> Have an awesome day!



thank you , day was awesome! @Imthiaz Khan


----------



## shaunnadan (8/9/15)

Dubz said:


> Happy Birthday @shaunnadan . I hope you're having a super day .



thank you, day has definitely been super  @Dubz

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## shaunnadan (8/9/15)

BumbleBee said:


> Happy Birthday @shaunnadan
> 
> Hope you're having a rockin' day man!



thank you, lots of rockin' going on and the night is still young..... @BumbleBee

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## shaunnadan (8/9/15)

Rowan Francis said:


> happy happy @shaunnadan



thank you... always happy when there's cake involved @Rowan Francis

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (8/9/15)

Happy Birthday @shaunnadan


----------



## shaunnadan (8/9/15)

johan said:


> Happy Birthday @shaunnadan


thank you @johan

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (8/9/15)

Happy Birthday @shaunnadan ! 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (9/9/15)

It's just past midnight, so

HAPPY BIRTHDAY to 

@RawRam_cpt and @Schuller 

Have a great day guys!


----------



## Dubz (9/9/15)

Happy Birthday @RawRam_cpt and @Schuller . Have an awesome day!


----------



## BumbleBee (10/9/15)

Happy Birthday @ashTZA 

Have a great day


----------



## Dubz (11/9/15)

Happy Birthday @Phoenix and @RudyMaart . Have an awesome day!


----------



## DoubleD (12/9/15)

@Rob Fisher Happy birthday Skipper
I think I'll fill Alessandra up with some Tropical Ice as a salute

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Dubz (12/9/15)

Happy Birthday @Rob Fisher and @Rian . Have a super day .

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (12/9/15)

Have a most awesome Birthday @Rob Fisher and @Rian 

Here's a cool kitty vid

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## hands (12/9/15)

Happy happy


DoubleD said:


> I think I'll fill Alessandra up with some Tropical Ice as a salute


Will dig up some tropical ice and have a vape on you skipper.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (12/9/15)

A big happy birthday to @Rob Fisher. 

Have a SUPER day and wishing you all the best for the year ahead

Enjoy the rest of your holiday Rob

And thanks for everything you have done for us on the forum. Wouldn't be anywhere near what it is today without you!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paulie (12/9/15)

Happy Bday @Rob Fisher !

Hope you having fun in the USA

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (12/9/15)

Have a super birthday @Rob Fisher. May the year ahead be beyond awesome.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (12/9/15)

Happy birthday @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (13/9/15)

Happy Birthday @Nova69 . Have an awesome day!


----------



## Alex (13/9/15)

Happy Birthday @Nova69


----------



## BumbleBee (13/9/15)

Happy Birthday @Nova69


----------



## Silver (13/9/15)

Happy birthday @Nova69 ! Have a great day


----------



## johan (13/9/15)

Oh I was away (valid excuse) - Happy Birthday @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## johan (13/9/15)

Happy Birthday to @Nova69


----------



## Nova69 (13/9/15)

Thanks guys

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Willyza (15/9/15)

Happy Happy @Rob Fisher and 
@Nova69

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan (16/9/15)

Happy Birthday @ET


----------



## Andre (16/9/15)

Have a good one @ET, @ChadB and @Pixstar. May the year ahead be the best ever.

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Silver (16/9/15)

Happy birthday @ET, @ChadB and @Pixstar 
Have a great day!!

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Alex (16/9/15)

Happy birthday @ET, @ChadB and @Pixstar

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## BumbleBee (16/9/15)

Happy birthday @ET  @ChadB  and @Pixstar 

Hope you all have an amazing day guys

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## ChadB (16/9/15)

Thanks for your kind wishes @Andre @Silver @Alex and @BumbleBee, appreciate it. Have an awesome day!!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Pixstar (16/9/15)

Andre said:


> Have a good one @ET, @ChadB and @Pixstar. May the year ahead be the best ever.


Thanks a mil!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pixstar (16/9/15)

BumbleBee said:


> Happy birthday @ET  @ChadB  and @Pixstar
> 
> Hope you all have an amazing day guys


Thanks so much!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pixstar (16/9/15)

Alex said:


> Happy birthday @ET, @ChadB and @Pixstar


Thanks a mil!!


----------



## Pixstar (16/9/15)

Silver said:


> Happy birthday @ET, @ChadB and @Pixstar
> Have a great day!!


Thanks very much!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Willyza (17/9/15)

@ET
@ChadB
@Pixstar

Happy Happy Guys

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## BumbleBee (17/9/15)

Happy Birthday @David Fanner  @Heckers  @Liza Flynn  @omarvds  and @Rudi 

Have an awesome day everyone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (17/9/15)

Happy Birthday @David Fanner @Heckers @Liza Flynn @omarvds and @Rudi . Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (17/9/15)

Happy Birthday @David Fanner @Heckers @Liza Flynn @omarvds and @Rudi

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rudi (17/9/15)

Thank You all for the Bday wishes

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/9/15)

Many thanks for the wishes everyone! Wifi was really kak on the boat and non existent in Alaska!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Andre (23/9/15)

A most happy birthday to @Alex and @picautomaton. May the year ahead treat you like royalty!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (23/9/15)

Happy birthday Dr. Research @Alex ,@picautomaton and @NicoleJ  Hope you have a great day and fantastic year ahead. 

P.S. I'm so generous, I'll even give you guys the day off tomorrow !

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Gizmo (23/9/15)

Happy Birthday @Alex, you a true Legend on the forum!

Hope you have a super day

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (23/9/15)

Thank you all for the birthday wishes, I've decided to give you all the day off tomorrow, enjoy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## picautomaton (23/9/15)

Thanks guys, much appreciated. Bought myself an Ipow2 battery and a Miniprotank 3 as a gift you know any excuse to get more vape gear.

Oh, and Happy Birthday to my fellow birthday peeps - have a great day.


----------



## BumbleBee (23/9/15)

Happy Birthday @Alex  and @picautomaton 

Hope you guys have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (23/9/15)

Happy Happy Guys 
@Alex 
@picautomaton

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/9/15)

Happy Birthday @Alex! I hope this a cracker of a year for you!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Paulie (23/9/15)

Happy Bday @Alex Hope you have a great day!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## VapeGrrl (23/9/15)

A big Happy Birthday to you Alex

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (23/9/15)

Wow @Alex HAPPY BIRTHDAY!
Hope you had a great day so far and will enjoy the holiday and weekend!
Thanks for all you do on the forum and for all the help you have given me with my vaping.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (23/9/15)

Happy Birthday @Alex and @picautomaton .

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## hands (23/9/15)

Happy happy guys

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## DoubleD (23/9/15)

Happy birthday guys 

@picautomaton 
@Alex

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan (24/9/15)

@Alex - one day not logged in and I missed it  - anyways, a delayed but very Happy Birthday to you .

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (25/9/15)

Happy Birthday @John Thompson and @Smoke187 . Have a super day .

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (25/9/15)

Happy Birthday @Smoke187 and @John Thompson, you both share a birthday with my mom.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (25/9/15)

Happy Happy Guys

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (26/9/15)

Happy Birthday @phanatik and @Cindy Peters . Have a super day .


----------



## Silver (26/9/15)

Happy birthday @phanatik!! Have a super day


----------



## Andre (26/9/15)

Happy Birthday @phanatik, @Cindy Peters, @Jean and @PlaceboZA. May the year ahead be full of splendid surprises.


----------



## Dubz (27/9/15)

Happy Birthday @Vaping Jakes . Have a super day!


----------



## Andre (27/9/15)

Yip, have a great birthday @Vaping Jakes.


----------



## Alex (27/9/15)

Happy Birthday @Vaping Jakes, and also to @phanatik, @Cindy Peters, @Jean and @PlaceboZA, who for yesterday.


----------



## Dubz (28/9/15)

Happy Birthday @jtgrey . Have a super day!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (28/9/15)

Happy birthday @jtgrey! Have a super day and a great year ahead!

Also, happy birthday to @govenduckie and @puffon

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq (28/9/15)

happy happy @jtgrey have a lekker day

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (28/9/15)

Have an awesome birthday @jtgrey

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (28/9/15)

A happy birthday to @jtgrey, @puffon, @Jo-Anne and @govenduckie.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan (28/9/15)

Happy Birthday @jtgrey

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## DoubleD (28/9/15)

@jtgrey 

Happy birthday you legend you

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (29/9/15)

Happy Birthday @Waltervh . Have a super day!


----------



## Waltervh (29/9/15)

Thanks man, done working....now for a beer?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (29/9/15)

Waltervh said:


> Thanks man, done working....now for a beer?



Cheers on your birthday


----------



## Andre (29/9/15)

Waltervh said:


> Thanks man, done working....now for a beer?


Enjoy the rest of your birthday!


----------



## Dubz (30/9/15)

Happy Birthday @Chef Guest @Eequinox @johanm2010 @Peppercat101 @Saad . Have a super day!


----------



## Andre (30/9/15)

Dubz said:


> Happy Birthday @Chef Guest @Eequinox @johanm2010 @Peppercat101 @Saad . Have a super day!


+1 to all of you. Have a great day and year ahead.


----------



## Paulie (30/9/15)

Happy Bday all


----------



## Saad (30/9/15)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Eequinox (30/9/15)

thank you all for the birthday wishes the are truly appreciated


----------



## jtgrey (1/10/15)

Thanks for the happy birth day wishes . You all rock !


----------



## Andre (1/10/15)

A most happy birthday to @chAmp, @Dillon, @Nelson, @StaticRip and @ZoemDoef.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/10/15)

Out and about for a belated 60th Birthday Lunch! Had my 60th on the Ship in Alaska and today was lunch with the family!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Andre (3/10/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Out and about for a belated 60th Birthday Lunch! Had my 60th on the Ship in Alaska and today was lunch with the family!
> View attachment 36480
> View attachment 36481
> View attachment 36482
> ...


Lovely. Springfield estate produces awesome wine. Their Whole Berry is our favourite. Found it on holiday along the KZN South Coast a few years ago. At a restaurant called "Colours" (if I remember correctly). We promptly cleaned out their stock over the course of a few evenings.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/10/15)

Andre said:


> Lovely. Springfield estate produces awesome wine. Their Whole Berry is our favourite. Found it on holiday along the KZN South Coast a few years ago. At a restaurant called "Colours" (if I remember correctly). We promptly cleaned out their stock over the course of a few evenings.



It was a special bottle that my daughter bought a few years ago when she started collecting... it was the first bottle she bought for the collection. It was awesome. We have discovered some really outstanding wines since she has gotten into the game!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (3/10/15)

Congrats @Rob Fisher 
Glad you celebrated in SA too!
Great photos 
Vape device on the plate in true Fisher style!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/10/15)

Happy Birthday @thekeeperza @Rex Smit @VandaL @RezaD @Baverz @CapeVapeConnection @Lucky! Hope you guys have an awesome day!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (5/10/15)

Happy Birthday @thekeeperza @Rex Smit @VandaL @RezaD @Baverz @CapeVapeConnection and @Lucky

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (5/10/15)

Wow, big birthdays today!

Happy birthday guys
@thekeeperza 
@Rex Smit 
@VandaL
@RezaD
@CapeVapeConnection

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RezaD (5/10/15)

Thanks guys. MUCH appreciated. You guys beat all my friends and colleagues to it.

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (5/10/15)

Happy birthday!
@thekeeperza
@Rex Smit
@VandaL
@RezaD
@CapeVapeConnection

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Riaz (5/10/15)

happy special day guys!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (5/10/15)

Happy Birthday to you!

@thekeeperza 
@Rex Smit 
@VandaL 
@RezaD 
@Baverz 
@CapeVapeConnection 
@Lucky 

Have an awesome day guys

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## VandaL (5/10/15)

Thanks guys, much appreciated.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kuhlkatz (5/10/15)

Many happy returns @Baverz , @CapeVapeConnection , @Rex Smit , @RezaD , @thekeeperza and @VandaL. 
I hope you all had a lekka day !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (5/10/15)

Happy Birthday 
@thekeeperza
@Rex Smit
@VandaL
@RezaD
@CapeVapeConnection

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## DoubleD (5/10/15)

Shout out to some awesome forum members, @VandaL @thekeeperza @RezaD @Rex Smit @Lucky @Leethered @CapeVapeConnection and @Baverz 
Happy birthday guys, hope you have a fantastic week ahead

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## thekeeperza (6/10/15)

Thank you for all the birthday wishes guys!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (6/10/15)

A happy birthday to @Claude, @Wayne and @waynerobi. May the year ahead be the best ever.


----------



## Dubz (6/10/15)

Happy Birthday @Claude, @Wayne and @waynerobi . Have a super day!


----------



## Silver (6/10/15)

Happy birthday
@Claude 
@Wayne 
@waynerobi 

Have a super day


----------



## johan (6/10/15)

thekeeperza said:


> Thank you for all the birthday wishes guys!



Geez! I missed your birthday while travelling, but this graphic will make up for it :

​

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## thekeeperza (7/10/15)

johan said:


> Geez! I missed your birthday while travelling, but this graphic will make up for it :
> 
> View attachment 36636​


Thank you @johan

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (7/10/15)

Happy birthday to @hyphen and @vaporbud77! May the year ahead be a magical journey.


----------



## Silver (7/10/15)

*Happy birthday*

@hyphen 
@vaporbud77 

Have a super day!


----------



## BumbleBee (7/10/15)

Happy birthday @hyphen  and @vaporbud77


----------



## Silver (15/10/15)

Big happy birthday today to @Viashen ! 

Have a great day and a super year ahead

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Viashen (15/10/15)

Silver said:


> Big happy birthday today to @Viashen !
> 
> Have a great day and a super year ahead



Thank you so much

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (15/10/15)

Happy Birthday @Viashen 

Hope you're having an awesome day


----------



## Dubz (15/10/15)

Happy Birthday @Viashen . I hope you had an awesome day so far .


----------



## Andre (15/10/15)

Hope you are having a super birthday @Viashen. May the year ahead be awesome.


----------



## Viashen (15/10/15)

BumbleBee said:


> Happy Birthday @Viashen
> 
> Hope you're having an awesome day





Dubz said:


> Happy Birthday @Viashen . I hope you had an awesome day so far .





Andre said:


> Hope you are having a super birthday @Viashen. May the year ahead be awesome.



Thanks Guys

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan (15/10/15)

Happy Birthday @Viashen


----------



## groovyvaperman (15/10/15)

Lol missed my birthday on the thread on saturday

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (15/10/15)

groovyvaperman said:


> Lol missed my birthday on the thread on saturday
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


Hope you had a groovy day!


----------



## BumbleBee (15/10/15)

groovyvaperman said:


> Lol missed my birthday on the thread on saturday
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


Happy Birthday for Saturday man


----------



## groovyvaperman (15/10/15)

Thanks lol

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Viashen (15/10/15)

johan said:


> Happy Birthday @Viashen



Thanks Bud

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (16/10/15)

Wishing you a most happy birthday @capetocuba and @Zaahid237.


----------



## capetocuba (16/10/15)

Andre said:


> Wishing you a most happy birthday @capetocuba and @Zaahid237.


Thank you @Andre


----------



## johan (16/10/15)

Happy Birthday @capetocuba

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (16/10/15)

Happy Birthday @capetocuba and @Zaahid237 . Have a super day .

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (16/10/15)

Happy birthday @capetocuba and @Zaahid237.  Hope you had a good one.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (17/10/15)

I'm a bit late but happy birthday @capetocuba and @Zaahid237

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (17/10/15)

Happy birthday for yesterday @capetocuba and @Zaahid237 
Hope you guys have a great birthday weekend!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (19/10/15)

Happy Birthday @moonunit and @sneakydino . Have an awesome day!


----------



## BumbleBee (19/10/15)

Happy Birthday @moonunit  @sneakydino  @Gina  @MaxieGirl  and @Bianca 

Hope you all have an awesome day

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (22/10/15)

Big birthday day today 

Happy birthday to the following members:
@Satans_Stick - look forward to seeing you again at the vape meet 
@Epicurus McPot
@flavour junky
@Xeltrix

Hope you guys and gal have a great day!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Dubz (22/10/15)

Happy Birthday @Satans_Stick @Epicurus McPot @flavour junky @Xeltrix . Have a super day!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee (22/10/15)

Happy Birthday 

@Satans_Stick 
@Epicurus McPot 
@flavour junky 
@Xeltrix 

Have an awesome day!!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Gizmo (22/10/15)

Happy birthday @Satans_Stick ! Hope you have a super day!!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Satans_Stick (22/10/15)

Thanks guys!!!   
@Gizmo @BumbleBee and @Dubz and see you there @Silver

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dubz (27/10/15)

Happy Birthday @John . Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Willyza (27/10/15)

Happy Happy to All


----------



## Kuhlkatz (7/11/15)

Many happy returns to @HappyCamper , @ChrisFJS , @Duster , @gavin ,@Protect_747 , @Vaporholic 
Hope you peeps have / had a good one !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (8/11/15)

Happy Birthday @michael dos santos and @Robin Cilliers . Have a super day .

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (8/11/15)

Happy happy @michael dos santos and @Robin Cilliers 
Have a lovely day!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nova69 (8/11/15)

Happy Happy guys, hope you have a awesome day


----------



## Dubz (9/11/15)

Happy birthday @Buan Stanley . Have a super day!


----------



## Silver (9/11/15)

Happy birthday @Buan Stanley - have a great one!

And happy birthday to 
@ESH
@Eve and 
@WorldWonders 

Have a super day


----------



## Buan Stanley (9/11/15)

Dubz said:


> Happy birthday @Buan Stanley . Have a super day!


Many thanks


Take me to the clouds

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Buan Stanley (9/11/15)

Silver said:


> Happy birthday @Buan Stanley - have a great one!
> 
> And happy birthday to
> @ESH
> ...


Thank you thank you


Take me to the clouds

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (11/11/15)

Happy Birthday @Vapester . I hope you had an awesome day so far .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (11/11/15)

Happy birthday @Vapester and @Rafique 
Hope you had a great day!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rafique (11/11/15)

Thanks @Silver

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (12/11/15)

Happy Birthday @Neil and @Snakeza and @zaakir . Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (12/11/15)

Happy birthday @Neil and @Snakeza - and to you @zaakir 
Have a super day guys!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (14/11/15)

Happy birthday to @theyettie !
Have a super day and a great birthday weekend


----------



## Dubz (14/11/15)

Happy Birthday @theyettie . Have a super day .

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## theyettie (16/11/15)

Silver said:


> Happy birthday to @theyettie !
> Have a super day and a great birthday weekend



Thanks a mil! Got a Uwell Crown for my birthday... Lekker man!! I've got a good wifey...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (16/11/15)

Happy Birthday @Docvape11 and @raihaan . Have a super day guys!


----------



## Dubz (17/11/15)

Happy Birthday @Kuhlkatz . Have a super day!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (17/11/15)

Have a super birthday @Kuhlkatz. May the year ahead be the best ever.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan (17/11/15)

Kuhl Birthday @Kuhlkatz 


​

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (18/11/15)

Happy birthday to @Wyvern , @786country and brand new member @Nicholas Christopher 

I hope you all have a fantastic day !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Wyvern (18/11/15)

Thank you!


----------



## Kuhlkatz (18/11/15)

Wyvern said:


> Thank you!



Now you just need to get @Nimatek to donate his private stash of e-juice as a gesture of 'goodwill'


----------



## Nimatek (18/11/15)

Kuhlkatz said:


> Now you just need to get @Nimatek to donate his private stash of e-juice as a gesture of 'goodwill'


Wait whaaaaat?

I am nice but i am not sure about this... 
Although with my Vapers Tongue i cant taste it anyway 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (18/11/15)

Nimatek said:


> Although with my Vapers Tongue i cant taste it anyway



Battling with that ? Check http://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapors-fatigue.t2597 or search for Vapers Fatigue for plenty of "boererate" and theories.

My suggestion is to use this as a golden opportunity to finish off all the juices in your arsenal that you rate as ass-juice  ( 'donate' them to Wyvern OR vape them while you cannot taste them ) ....joking about the donate !!

Menthol or plain is likely a good option, but it also seems to help to change flavors to a totally opposite type of profile. Good luck.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wyvern (18/11/15)

Kuhlkatz said:


> Now you just need to get @Nimatek to donate his private stash of e-juice as a gesture of 'goodwill'


Hahahaha I have to say he can give me his milked  The rest he can keep - he has a thing for tangy and icy vapes which I cant handle


----------



## Nimatek (18/11/15)

Kuhlkatz said:


> Battling with that ? Check http://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapors-fatigue.t2597 or search for Vapers Fatigue for plenty of "boererate" and theories.
> 
> My suggestion is to use this as a golden opportunity to finish off all the juices in your arsenal that you rate as ass-juice  ( 'donate' them to Wyvern OR vape them while you cannot taste them ) ....joking about the donate !!
> 
> Menthol or plain is likely a good option, but it also seems to help to change flavors to a totally opposite type of profile. Good luck.


For what it's worth i took it easy for the last 2 days and drinking lots of water. Tonight however i found my reset switch : one glass of red wine (which tasted better than ever before). My vape flavours are back and my wine was excellent. 



Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (18/11/15)

Happy birthday for yesterday @Kuhlkatz. Thanks for all you do here!

And happy birthday today @Wyvern

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (18/11/15)

Silver said:


> Happy birthday for yesterday @Kuhlkatz. Thanks for all you do here!


Thanks @Silver , much appreciated. On the 'do' side, I'll take full credit for all the derails  

It's thanks to you guys (admins & mods) doing all the real work behind the scenes that our home away from home keeps ticking.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wyvern (18/11/15)

Thanks @Silver

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Willyza (19/11/15)

Happy Happy Guys


----------



## Dubz (19/11/15)

Happy Birthday @dannler @Dirk and @MoeB786 . Have a super day guys .


----------



## Wyvern (19/11/15)

Happy happy people!


----------



## Kuhlkatz (19/11/15)

Happy Birthday @dannler , @Dirk and @MoeB786 ! 
Hope you all have a great day.


----------



## Dubz (20/11/15)

Happy Birthday @DougP @Gonzales and @VapeJedi . Have a super day !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (20/11/15)

Happy Birthday @DougP , @Gonzales , @Necropolis and @VapeJedi 
Hope you all have a good one.


----------



## BumbleBee (20/11/15)

Happy Birthday @DougP  @Gonzales  @Necropolis  @VapeJedi 
Have an amazing day guys


----------



## BumbleBee (20/11/15)

and belated Happy Birthday @Kuhlkatz  and anyone else I may have missed 

Hope everyone had an awesome Birthday

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Wyvern (20/11/15)

Happy happy birthday everyone


----------



## Eequinox (20/11/15)

BumbleBee said:


> and belated Happy Birthday @Kuhlkatz  and anyone else I may have missed
> 
> Hope everyone had an awesome Birthday


hey hey happy birthday


----------



## wiesbang (20/11/15)

Happy bornday all!


----------



## Dubz (21/11/15)

Happy Birthday @arbdullah and @BigGuy . Have a super day!


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/11/15)

Happy Birthday Craig! @BigGuy Hope there is cake today!


----------



## Silver (21/11/15)

Happy birthday @arbdullah and @BigGuy !!
Have a super birthday weekend


----------



## Kuhlkatz (21/11/15)

Happy Birthday @arbdullah and @BigGuy 
Best wishes for cloud-filled days & the year ahead.


----------



## MoeB786 (21/11/15)

Kuhlkatz said:


> Happy Birthday @dannler , @Dirk and @MoeB786 !
> Hope you all have a great day.


Thank you


----------



## Dirk (21/11/15)

MoeB786 said:


> Thank you


Many many thanks, had a great (and busy/crazy) day 

Sent "mobile" from my SGS6 via Tapatalk...


----------



## BumbleBee (21/11/15)

Happy Birthday

@BigGuy 
@arbdullah 

Hope you guys have a fantastic day


----------



## Kuhlkatz (22/11/15)

Happy birthday @Dragon and @wazarmoto 

Have a great day & vape up a storm - we need it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (22/11/15)

Happy Birthday @Dragon  and @wazarmoto 

Hope you have an amazing day guys

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (22/11/15)

Happy happy @Dragon and @wazarmoto !!


----------



## Dubz (22/11/15)

Happy Birthday @Dragon and @wazarmoto . Have a super day


----------



## Silver (23/11/15)

Happy birthday today to :
@Byron Smith 
@Dirge
@Gareth Friedmam 


Hope you guys had a good day!


----------



## Kuhlkatz (23/11/15)

Happy Birthday @Dirge , @Byron Smith and @Gareth Friedmam 
Hope you had a good one, or are at least spoiling yourselves with the perfect vape right now !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dirge (24/11/15)

Silver said:


> Happy birthday today to :
> @Byron Smith
> @Dirge
> @Gareth Friedmam
> ...





Kuhlkatz said:


> Happy Birthday @Dirge , @Byron Smith and @Gareth Friedmam
> Hope you had a good one, or are at least spoiling yourselves with the perfect vape right now !



Thanks guys

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (24/11/15)

Happy Birthday to @Armandd24 and @mohammed seedat  

Best wishes for the year ahead & I hope you had a great day !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Armandd24 (24/11/15)

Kuhlkatz said:


> Happy Birthday to @Armandd24 and @mohammed seedat arty:arty:
> 
> Best wishes for the year ahead & I hope you had a great day !


Thank you guys...and thanks too everyone for the wishes you have sent.


----------



## Silver (24/11/15)

Happy happy @Armandd24 and @mohammed seedat 
Hope you had a great day

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (25/11/15)

Happy Birthday @Mufasa . Have a super day!


----------



## Silver (25/11/15)

Happy birthday @Mufasa!!
Where have you been!?
Have a great day


----------



## BumbleBee (25/11/15)

Happy birthday @Mufasa 

Have an awesome day


----------



## Kuhlkatz (26/11/15)

Happy Birthday for yesterday @Mufasa . Hope it was a good one ! 

Happy Birthday @blujeenz and @The Ballie 
Best wishes & make sure you get spoilt rotten !

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (26/11/15)

Happy birthday @The Ballie and @blujeenz !
Have a super day guys

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (26/11/15)

Happy Birthday @blujeenz  and @The Ballie 

Have an awesome day guys

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Wyvern (26/11/15)

Happy happy birthday everyone!


----------



## Dubz (26/11/15)

Happy Birthday @blujeenz and @The Ballie . Have a super day!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Paulie (26/11/15)

Happy Bday all!


----------



## Dubz (28/11/15)

Happy Birthday @Smoky Jordan  @Liquid777  @Mewik . Have a super day!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (29/11/15)

Belated Happy Birthday for yesterday @Smoky Jordan @Liquid777 and @Mewik . 
Hope you guys had a good one!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (29/11/15)

Today's winners are @Yiannaki and @shloopie 

Happy Birthday guys! Best wishes for a cloud-filled day and great year ahead.


----------



## Silver (29/11/15)

A big birthday wish to our very own Vaping Greek and member of the Admin & Mod team

Happy birthday @Yiannaki !!

Wishing you many happy vapes and a super duper year ahead. Thanks for all you do!


----------



## Dubz (29/11/15)

Happy Birthday @Yiannaki and @shloopie . Have a super day!


----------



## BumbleBee (29/11/15)

Happy Birthday @Yiannaki  & @shloopie 

Have an awesome day guys


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/11/15)

Happy birthday @Yiannaki! Hope it's a cracker!


----------



## Yiannaki (29/11/15)

Thanks for all the birthday wishes dudes! It was an epic birthday indeed

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dubz (30/11/15)

Happy Birthday @skola @KimVapeDashian and @MadNaz . Have a super day!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## skola (30/11/15)

Dubz said:


> Happy Birthday @skola @KimVapeDashian and @MadNaz . Have a super day!


Thanks @Dubz!! Much appreciated..

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (30/11/15)

Happy birthday @skola ! Didnt bump into you at the meet, were you able to make it?

And happy birthday @KimVapeDashian and @MadNaz 

Have a super day

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## skola (30/11/15)

Silver said:


> Happy birthday @skola ! Didnt bump into you at the meet, were you able to make it?
> 
> And happy birthday @KimVapeDashian and @MadNaz
> 
> Have a super day


Thanks @Silver!! Looking at the pics this morning and I got proper FOMO!! 
I didn't make it, I was busy doing this.. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## KimVapeDashian (30/11/15)

Dubz said:


> Happy Birthday @skola @KimVapeDashian and @MadNaz . Have a super day!





Silver said:


> Happy birthday @skola ! Didnt bump into you at the meet, were you able to make it?
> 
> And happy birthday @KimVapeDashian and @MadNaz
> 
> Have a super day



Thanks Guys

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## skola (30/11/15)

Happy Birthday @KimVapeDashian and @MadNaz!! Hope you both have a lekker day, many more healthy and successful years to come!


----------



## Silver (30/11/15)

skola said:


> Thanks @Silver!! Looking at the pics this morning and I got proper FOMO!!
> I didn't make it, I was busy doing this..
> 
> 
> ...



Ah yes, apologies, I forgot about that
Awesome photo! Hope you enjoyed it


----------



## skola (30/11/15)

Silver said:


> Ah yes, apologies, I forgot about that
> Awesome photo! Hope you enjoyed it


It was quite lekker hey, rapids were a bit tame though from the lack of rain.. Looks like you guys had a blast at the meet!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (30/11/15)

skola said:


> It was quite lekker hey, rapids were a bit tame though from the lack of rain.. Looks like you guys had a blast at the meet!!



We did indeed - was great to see all the regular members again - and there were so many new people. Great vibe. Hope to see you next time

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KimVapeDashian (30/11/15)

skola said:


> Happy Birthday @KimVapeDashian and @MadNaz!! Hope you both have a lekker day, many more healthy and successful years to come!



You too man!

Im trying to tell the girls im "sweet 25 and never been kissed".

So far, hasn't worked!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Wyvern (30/11/15)

Happy birthday everyone I missed the last few days!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (30/11/15)

Happy Birthday @KimVapeDashian , @MadNaz and @skola 

Have a good one !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (30/11/15)

Happy Birthday @KimVapeDashian  @MadNaz  @skola 

Have an awesome day guys

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## skola (30/11/15)

Kuhlkatz said:


> Happy Birthday @KimVapeDashian , @MadNaz and @skola
> 
> Have a good one !





BumbleBee said:


> Happy Birthday @KimVapeDashian  @MadNaz  @skola
> 
> Have an awesome day guys


Many Thanks chaps!!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dubz (3/12/15)

Happy Birthday @Gibo @Roy Pretorius . Have a super day!


----------



## Silver (3/12/15)

Happy birthday @Gibo 
And @Roy Pretorius !

Have a great day!!


----------



## skola (3/12/15)

Happy Birthday @Gibo and @Roy Pretorius, all the best for the year ahead!


----------



## Willyza (3/12/15)

@KimVapeDashian
@MadNaz
@skola
@Gibo
@Roy Pretorius 

Happy Happy All


----------



## Dubz (4/12/15)

Happy Birthday @Rowan Francis @Reee-_- @The Newby . Have a super day!


----------



## Silver (4/12/15)

Happy birthday @Reee-_- and @The Newby 

And to the vape doctor himself - @Rowan Francis !

Enjoy the day and the birthday weekend !

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rowan Francis (4/12/15)

thanks Guys


----------



## Silver (4/12/15)

Rowan Francis said:


> thanks Guys



@Rowan Francis - I see your two year vape-aversary is coming up pretty soon!


----------



## Kuhlkatz (4/12/15)

Happy Birthday @Reee-_- , Dr Vape aka @Rowan Francis and @The Newby 

I hope you okes have a great day and year ahead !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wyvern (4/12/15)

Happy happy birthday to everyone I missed yesterday and today.                  

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/12/15)

Happy Birthday to everyone's birthday I missed while cruising in JHB and the Eastern Transvaal... and Happy birthday @Rowan Francis!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (4/12/15)

Silver said:


> @Rowan Francis - I see your two year vape-aversary is coming up pretty soon!



My actual is the 1st of December , i joined the forum later ...


----------



## Silver (4/12/15)

Rowan Francis said:


> My actual is the 1st of December , i joined the forum later ...



Congrats !!
You need to alter your vaping counter


----------



## Dubz (5/12/15)

Happy Birthday @Chilli @Spikester and @Stevape;) . Have a super day guys .


----------



## Kuhlkatz (5/12/15)

Happy Birthday @akketix , @Chilli , @Dunhillbear , @Nicholas Asher , @Spikester and @Stevape;) 

Hope you all have a great day !


----------



## Kuhlkatz (5/12/15)

@Dubz , thanks for our daily reminder. I'm gonna feel like an ass if I miss yours.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Dubz (5/12/15)

Kuhlkatz said:


> @Dubz , thanks for our daily reminder. I'm gonna feel like an ass if I miss yours.


Hahaha... All good .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie (5/12/15)

Happy bday guys!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dubz (6/12/15)

Happy Birthday @cloudblanket @jamescampbell612 @Riyash . Have a super day guys .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (6/12/15)

Thanks Dubz 

Happy birthday @Riyash , @jamescampbell612 and @cloudblanket 
Have a super Sunday borthday!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kuhlkatz (6/12/15)

Happy Birthday @Riyash , @jamescampbell612 and @cloudblanket 

Hope you guys had a great one (so far) !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chilli (7/12/15)

Thanks for the wishes everybody


----------



## Dubz (8/12/15)

Happy Birthday @Nur . Have a super day!


----------



## Wyvern (8/12/15)

Happy happy everyone!


----------



## Silver (8/12/15)

Happy birthday @Nur - have a great day


----------



## Silver (9/12/15)

Wishing a big happy birthday today to 



@Al3x 
@Zahz and
@Smurfi129 



Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Willyza (9/12/15)

Happy Happy All.....


----------



## Dubz (9/12/15)

Happy birthday @Al3x @Smurfi129 @Zahz . Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/12/15)

Happy birthday @Al3x @Smurfi129 @Zahz. Have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Clouder (9/12/15)

Happiness @Al3x @Smurfi129 @Zahz


----------



## Zahz (9/12/15)

Thank you so much guys, it means a lot. Here's some cake for you guys 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/12/15)

Happy Birthday @Riaz! Hope you have an awesome day!


----------



## Riaz (10/12/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Happy Birthday @Riaz! Hope you have an awesome day!


Thanks @Rob Fisher 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dubz (10/12/15)

Happy Birthday @Riaz and @Designerama . Have a super day guys .

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (10/12/15)

Ah, happy birthday @Riaz!
Have a super day and thanks for all your help on the forums!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan (10/12/15)

Happy Birthday @Riaz and thanks for your worthy assistance keeping this forum intact

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (10/12/15)

Happy Birthday @Riaz and @Designerama 

Have a good one guys !

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Wyvern (10/12/15)

Happy Happy! @Riaz and @Designerama

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Designerama (10/12/15)

Thanks guys 


Mobile Device


----------



## rogue zombie (10/12/15)

Happy birthday @Riaz.... hope your juice tastes extra good today

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie (10/12/15)

Oh and happy birthday @Designarama.... hope it's a good'n

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (10/12/15)

Happy Happy @Riaz and @Designerama

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (11/12/15)

Happy Birthday @baardbek @kana01 @SQL -Jazz Guitar-Vapa and @Wash . I hope you guys are having a super day .

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Wash (11/12/15)

Thanks! 

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wyvern (11/12/15)

Happy happy @baardbek@kana01@SQL -Jazz Guitar-Vapa and @Wash!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (11/12/15)

Happy Birthday @Wash , @baardbek , @kana01 and @SQL -Jazz Guitar-Vapa 

Have a lekke one !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (12/12/15)

Happy Birthday @Avi_RB7 . Have a super day!


----------



## Silver (12/12/15)

Happy birthday @Avi_RB7 - have a great day!


----------



## Dubz (13/12/15)

Happy Birthday @NeXuS @RoRy13 . Have a super day guys .


----------



## Silver (13/12/15)

Happy birthday @NeXuS and @RoRy13 - have a great day!


----------



## NeXuS (13/12/15)

Silver said:


> Happy birthday @NeXuS and @RoRy13 - have a great day!
> arty:artypooper:


Thanks silver  

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (13/12/15)

Happy Birthday @NeXuS and @RoRy13 

Hope it's a nice relaxing day !


----------



## Willyza (13/12/15)

Happy Happy Dudes


----------



## Silver (14/12/15)

Happy birthday today to @canocep66 and @Tristan 
Hope you guys have a great day!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (14/12/15)

Happy Birthday @canocep66 @Tristan . Have a super day .

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Wyvern (14/12/15)

Happy happy everyone that I missed over the weekend!
Happy happy @canocep66 @Tristan!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (15/12/15)

Happy Birthday @Frostbite @Lingogrey @VapeGrrl . Have an awesome day guys/gal .

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Lingogrey (15/12/15)

Dubz said:


> Happy Birthday @Frostbite @Lingogrey @VapeGrrl . Have an awesome day guys/gal .


Thanks very much @Dubz!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wyvern (15/12/15)

Happy Happy @Frostbite @Lingogrey @VapeGrrl!

@Lingogrey Thanks again for starting me on my journey - as you can see I have learnt a lot and have already grown alot, but the devices I got from you is now in my mum's hands and she is never without them

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Riaz (15/12/15)

happy birthday guys!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/12/15)

Happy Birthday @Frostbite @Lingogrey @VapeGrrl!

Hope you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Lingogrey (15/12/15)

Wyvern said:


> Happy Happy @Frostbite @Lingogrey @VapeGrrl!
> 
> @Lingogrey Thanks again for starting me on my journey - as you can see I have learnt a lot and have already grown alot, but the devices I got from you is now in my mum's hands and she is never without them


Thanks @Wyvern !

It's great to see that you're enjoying the vaping as much as you do and I'm glad that those little babies are still useful for someone!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lingogrey (15/12/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Happy Birthday @Frostbite @Lingogrey @VapeGrrl!
> 
> Hope you have an awesome day!


Thank you @Rob Fisher and @Riaz!


----------



## Kuhlkatz (15/12/15)

Happy Birthday @Frostbite , @Lingogrey and @VapeGrrl ! 

Hope you all have a fantastic day and great year ahead.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Lingogrey (15/12/15)

Kuhlkatz said:


> Happy Birthday @Frostbite , @Lingogrey and @VapeGrrl !
> 
> Hope you all have a fantastic day and great year ahead.


Thanks very much @Kuhlkatz! (and thank you for letting me try your IJust at the Vape Meet - the friend that I bought it for couldn't be happier with the device)


----------



## Kuhlkatz (15/12/15)

Lingogrey said:


> Thanks very much @Kuhlkatz! (and thank you for letting me try your IJust at the Vape Meet - the friend that I bought it for couldn't be happier with the device)


Aha, now I can put a face to the name.. No sweat at all, glad he is happy with the device - it's simple but effective. I trust the 12mg Qalactin Hypermint I had loaded at the time did not do any permanent damage? I was quite surprised you didn't cough your lungs out after that toot.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lingogrey (15/12/15)

Kuhlkatz said:


> Aha, now I can put a face to the name.. No sweat at all, glad he is happy with the device - it's simple but effective. I trust the 12mg Qalactin Hypermint I had loaded at the time did not do any permanent damage? I was quite surprised you didn't cough your lungs out after that toot.


I would have if I knew it was 12 mg  - I usually do 3! I seem to still be OK though

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## VapeGrrl (15/12/15)

Thank you all for the birthday wishes and to the person who called and sang to me, you know who you are

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (15/12/15)

Happy Birthday @VapeGrrl


----------



## Frostbite (16/12/15)

Thanks for all the bday wishes peeps! Was an epic day spent with epic people!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (16/12/15)

Sorry I missed it yesterday but happy birthday to @Frostbite, @Lingogrey and @VapeGrrl !!
Hope you all had a great day and continue celecrating on the public holiday today!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## gman211991 (16/12/15)

Happy birthday @yusufcapevaper

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dubz (16/12/15)

Happy Birthday @Yusuf Cape Vaper and @nurink . Have a super day!


----------



## Silver (16/12/15)

Thanks @Dubz!

Happy happy to @Yusuf Cape Vaper and @nurink 

Hey @Yusuf Cape Vaper , where you been? Are you on holiday ?
Enjoy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (16/12/15)

Thanks guys  @Silver been really busy at work and having holiday at the same time. But I'll be active soon again. Thanks for the birthday wishes 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wyvern (16/12/15)

Happy happy to @Yusuf Cape Vaper and @nurink!


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/12/15)

Happy Birthday @Yusuf Cape Vaper! We miss you! Hope we'll see more of you over the holidays!


----------



## Kuhlkatz (16/12/15)

Happy Birthday @Yusuf Cape Vaper and @nurink 

Hope you okes have a great day today !


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (16/12/15)

Thanks again everyone! @Rob Fisher I will be quite active soon again. I've been online everyday, just browsing. But I'll make my return soon 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kana01 (16/12/15)

Kuhlkatz said:


> Happy Birthday @Wash , @baardbek , @kana01 and @SQL -Jazz Guitar-Vapa
> 
> Have a lekke one !


Thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (18/12/15)

Happy Birthday @cfm78910 . Have a super day .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (18/12/15)

Happy birthday @cfm78910 
Have a great day and weekend ahead

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (19/12/15)

Happy birthday @Flash696 . Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flash696 (19/12/15)

Dubz said:


> Happy birthday @Flash696 . Have a super day!


 Thx my bud @Dubz Appreciate it. Have a lekka day. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (19/12/15)

Happy birthday @Flash696 
Have a super day and weekend!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (19/12/15)

Late to the party, but Happy Birthday @Flash696 

Hope you have a good one !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (20/12/15)

Happy Birthday @Keyaam @OreO @Tyron Sale . Have a super day .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (20/12/15)

Ah, happy birthday @Keyaam , @OreO and @Tyron Sale 
Have a super day guys 

You guys share the same birthday as my wife (HRH)
Lots of celebrations today

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## OreO (20/12/15)

@Keyaam @Tyron Sale

Happy bday guys hope it's an awesome day. 

@Silver happy bday to your wife and thanks for the wishes.

@Dubz thanks for the wishes man.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Keyaam (20/12/15)

Thanks @Silver @OreO @Dubz


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kuhlkatz (20/12/15)

Happy Birthday @Keyaam , @OreO , @Tyron Sale and of course to HRH Mrs. @Silver 

Have a great day and hope you have a fantastic year ahead !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (21/12/15)

Happy Birthday @BhavZ @Maxxis @Rafiq . Have a super day .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/12/15)

Happy Birthday @BhavZ @Maxxis and @Rafiq. I hope you guys have an awesome day!


----------



## Silver (21/12/15)

Happy happy @BhavZ , @Maxxis and @Rafiq 
Have a great day!


----------



## Kuhlkatz (21/12/15)

Happy Birthday @BhavZ , @Maxxis and @Rafiq 

I hope you lot have a lekke day !


----------



## Wyvern (21/12/15)

Happy happy @BhavZ , @Maxxis and @Rafiq!


----------



## BhavZ (21/12/15)

Thank you everyone for the warm wishes.

It has been an awesome day so far.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## OreO (21/12/15)

@BhavZ. @Maxxis and @Rafiq happy b day everybody. Hope u get lots of vape goodies

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dubz (22/12/15)

Happy Birthday @Bill @kieran foster @Aqeel . Have a super day!


----------



## Wyvern (22/12/15)

Happy Happy @Bill @kieran foster @Aqeel


----------



## Dubz (23/12/15)

Happy Birthday @Achmat89 . Have an awesome day!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (23/12/15)

Happy birthday @Achmat89 !
Have a super day!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (23/12/15)

Happy Birthday All

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Achmat89 (23/12/15)

Thanks so much guys, think it's time to award myself with some vape gear lol

****VAPEON VAPERS****

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (23/12/15)

Happy Birthday @Achmat89 
There's no pressies like the ones straight from the heart - 'With love from me, to me'  Have a great one !

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Wyvern (23/12/15)

Happy Happy @Achmat89

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (24/12/15)

Happy Birthday @PrenessaM . Have an awesome day .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (24/12/15)

Happy happy @PrenessaM !
Have a super day 


Hope @shaunnadan spoils you with some awesome gifts and great vape gear

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Wyvern (24/12/15)

Happy happy @PrenessaM !


----------



## Kuhlkatz (24/12/15)

Happy Birthday @PrenessaM 
Have a great day and best wishes for the year ahead ! 

I can only agree with @Silver - I hope @shaunnadan forgets about helping out other vapers for just one day and gives you some special attention

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Dubz (25/12/15)

Happy birthday @Jonita @n4rzul . Have a super day!


----------



## Silver (25/12/15)

Happy birthday @Jonita and @n4rzul 
Hope you have a super day and awesome long weekend


If you celebrate Christmas as well, then i hope you got awesome birthday presents AND Xmas presents

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (25/12/15)

Happy birthday @Jesus


----------



## Dubz (26/12/15)

Happy Birthday @MorneW . Have an awesome day .

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (26/12/15)

Happy birthday @MorneW !
Hope you have a great day and weekend

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## MorneW (26/12/15)

Thanks guys

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nimatek (26/12/15)

Happy happy @MorneW! 


Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## OreO (26/12/15)

@MorneW happy birthday man.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (26/12/15)

Happy Birthday @MorneW and Happy belated Birthday to @Jonita and @n4rzul 

Have a great day and best wishes for the year ahead!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Wyvern (26/12/15)

Happy happy @MorneW !!!

Sent from my SM-T116 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Ollie (26/12/15)

happy birthday bro @MorneW 

Hope its a cracker!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## MorneW (26/12/15)

what a day. spoiled rotten by the fam. now i'm broken lol. too many long islands. yum yum. i think i should have 1 more.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (26/12/15)

MorneW said:


> what a day. spoiled rotten by the fam. now i'm broken lol. too many long islands. yum yum. i think i should have 1 more.



Speak to @Lushen 
He will advise you what vape to pair that with

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lushen (26/12/15)

Silver said:


> Speak to @Lushen
> He will advise you what vape to pair that with



LoL You make me sound like an alcoholic @Silver

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver (26/12/15)

No, no not at all @Lushen 
Just a pairing and high class mod expert


----------



## Lushen (26/12/15)

Silver said:


> No, no not at all @Lushen
> Just a pairing and high class mod expert



Lol, thank you but I am by no means an expert.
I do however like to pair juices with drinks. It's amazing how good a drink can be with the right Vape

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Dubz (27/12/15)

Happy Birthday @Divan Smit @krappie @Tasriq . Have a super day .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (27/12/15)

Happy birthday @Divan Smit , @krappie and @Tasriq 
Have a great day and year ahead!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wyvern (27/12/15)

Happy happy @Divan Smit , @krappie and @Tasriq

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (30/12/15)

Happy Birthday @Osiris85 . Have a super day!


----------



## Silver (30/12/15)

Happy birthday @Osiris85 !
Enjoy the day


----------



## Dubz (31/12/15)

Happy Birthday @phlux22 . Have an awesome day!


----------



## Silver (31/12/15)

Happy birthday @phlux22 
Have a super duper year ahead


----------



## Dubz (2/1/16)

Happy Birthday @reijnier . Have a super day!


----------



## Silver (2/1/16)

Happy birthday @reijnier - have a great year ahead!


----------



## Dubz (3/1/16)

Happy Birthday @Effjh @Muggz . Have a super day!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (3/1/16)

Happy birthday @Effjh and @Muggz 
Have a super day !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Wyvern (3/1/16)

Happy happy @Effjh @Muggz

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Effjh (3/1/16)

Thanks for the birthday wishes guys.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## DoubleD (3/1/16)

@TylerD Happy birthday buddy, hope you have a vapetastic week 

(yes thats a new word, now watch someone else claim it )

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## reijnier (3/1/16)

Thank you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Willyza (4/1/16)

Happy Happy Guys


----------



## Dubz (4/1/16)

Happy Birthday @acorn . Have a super day!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (4/1/16)

Happy birthday @acorn 
Have a marvellous day and year ahead

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (4/1/16)

Happy birthday @acorn. May the year ahead be the best ever.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## acorn (4/1/16)

Thank you @Dubz , @Silver & @Andre, appreciate the well wishes and blessings.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/1/16)

Happy Birthday @acorn! Hope you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (5/1/16)

Happy Birthday @Zeki Hilmi . Have a super day!


----------



## Silver (5/1/16)

Happy birthday @Zeki Hilmi 
Wishing you all the best for today! 
And the year ahead

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/1/16)

Happy birthday @Zeki Hilmi! Hope you have a great day!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (5/1/16)

Also, happy birthday to @Chubby and @Kark01 
Have a super day!


----------



## Wyvern (5/1/16)

Happy Happy @Zeki Hilmi.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## foGGyrEader (5/1/16)

Hope you had a great birthday @Zeki Hilmi


----------



## Dubz (6/1/16)

Happy Birthday @Sickboy77 . Have a super day!


----------



## Willyza (6/1/16)

Happy Birthday Guys


----------



## OreO (6/1/16)

Happy happy guys

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (6/1/16)

Happy birthday @Sickboy77 
Have a super day!!


----------



## Nailedit77 (6/1/16)

Thanks guys, trying desperately to find a vtc mini in Durbs... got some bday moola to spend

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (6/1/16)

Hope you are having a super birthday @Sickboy77 and @free3dom. May the year ahead be beyond awesome. Hope you get that Evic Mini @Sickboy77 - great little mod.


----------



## Dubz (7/1/16)

Happy Birthday @BluePengu @Cloudz @Imspaz @Tienie . Have a super day guys!


----------



## Silver (7/1/16)

Happy birthday 
@BluePengu @Cloudz 
@Imspaz @Tienie 
Have a fantastic day


----------



## Silver (8/1/16)

Happy birthday @Fingers 
Have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (8/1/16)

Happy Birthday @Fingers . Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (10/1/16)

Happy Birthday @dstroya . Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (10/1/16)

Happy birthday @dstroya 
Have a super day

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (11/1/16)

Happy Birthday @Soprono . Have an awesome day!


----------



## Silver (11/1/16)

Happy birthday @Soprono 
Have a super day!


----------



## Willyza (11/1/16)

Happy Birthday Guys


----------



## Flash696 (11/1/16)

Happy bday to everyone who's celebrating their bdays in Jan


----------



## Silver (12/1/16)

Happy birthday to @Faizel Bhamjee and @Mystique Vape 
Have a super day!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CloudmanJHB (12/1/16)

All the best on your birthdays all


----------



## Wyvern (12/1/16)

Happy happy to @Faizel Bhamjee and @Mystique Vape

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (12/1/16)

Happy Birthday @Faizel Bhamjee and @Mystique Vape . Have a super day!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Faizel Bhamjee (12/1/16)

Thanks


----------



## Dubz (13/1/16)

Happy Birthday @ErnstZA @Lee01 @prodigyX @rogerm1308 @slaterdecent @Ugi . Have a super day!


----------



## Silver (13/1/16)

Wow, big birthday day today

 Happy birthday to 

@ErnstZA 
@Lee01 
@prodigyX
@rogerm1308 
@slaterdecent 
@Ugi 

Have a great day


----------



## Willyza (13/1/16)

Happy Happy All


----------



## Khan83 (13/1/16)

Happy birthday guys  . All the best & enjoy your day

For your'lz some jolly good feeelllllowz.......

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## OreO (13/1/16)

Wow long list today.

All the best guys and many more

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wyvern (13/1/16)

Happy Happy! 

@ErnstZA
@Lee01
@prodigyX
@rogerm1308
@slaterdecent
@Ugi

Have a great day


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/1/16)

Happy Birthday Guys! 
@ErnstZA
@Lee01
@prodigyX
@rogerm1308
@slaterdecent
@Ugi


----------



## Ugi (13/1/16)

thanks guys much appreciated

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mystique Vape (13/1/16)

Thanks @Wyvern @Dubz

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz (13/1/16)

happy birthday everyone!!! may you all have a rocking day and a blessed year ahead of you!


----------



## Silver (13/1/16)

Metal Liz said:


> happy birthday everyone!!! may you all have a rocking day and a blessed year ahead of you!



Whoa !!
Talk about a blast from the past!
@Metal Liz - welcome back!! We missed you.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Metal Liz (13/1/16)

Silver said:


> Whoa !!
> Talk about a blast from the past!
> @Metal Liz - welcome back!! We missed you.



hahaha thanks Silver! it's good to be back  @Rob Fisher helped me this morning to reset my password, I forgot it and couldn't get back online

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (14/1/16)

Happy Birthday @Ashish_na2 @kev mac @Mklops . Have a super day guys!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/1/16)

Happy Birthday boys!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (14/1/16)

Happy Birthday Guys

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (14/1/16)

Happy Birthday 

@Ashish_na2 

@kev mac - our esteemed international member from the USA who is probably asleep right now 

@Mklops - jeepers Mklops, where have you been?

All the best amd have a great day guys!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Metal Liz (14/1/16)

Happy birthday guys, have a rocking day!!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Wyvern (14/1/16)

Happy Happy @Ashish_na2 @kev mac @Mklops

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kev mac (15/1/16)

Silver said:


> Happy Birthday
> 
> @Ashish_na2
> 
> ...


Thanks all, 60 yrs.young!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dubz (16/1/16)

Happy Birthday @Limbo @Zenooph . Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz (16/1/16)

Whoop some Saturday birthdays, happy happy guys! Hope you have an amazing day. Party hard 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Willyza (16/1/16)

Ye Happy Happy Guys


----------



## Silver (16/1/16)

Happy birthday 
@Limbo 
@Zenooph 

Have a great day and weekend guys

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (17/1/16)

Happy Birthday @Crash @Oliver Barry @Zegee . Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (17/1/16)

Big birthday day today 

Happy birthday @Oliver Barry ! Mr JHB Vape Meet cloud blowing champ!
Have a great day.
I assume you are going to have a very cloudy day today. Hehe

Happy birthday to very long time dedicated member @Zegee !
Have a super day Zegee. 

And happy birthday to @Crash !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Zegee (17/1/16)

Thanks guys for the wishes

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (18/1/16)

Happy birthday  to @Paulie - fellow member of the Admin & Mod Team.
Thanks bud for all your help in the team and for all you do in the vaping community
You rock!

And happy birthday to @mc_zamo - have a great day

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (18/1/16)

Happy Birthday @mc_zamo @Paulie . Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/1/16)

Happy Birthday @mc_zamo and @Paulie! Hope you guys have an awesome day!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (18/1/16)

Have a great one @Paulie and @mc_zamo!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Nimatek (18/1/16)

Congrats guys!! Hope you don't die of heat and that your juice gets magically restocked


----------



## Wyvern (18/1/16)

Happy Happy @mc_zamo and @Paulie!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paulie (18/1/16)

Tnks Guys and Happy Bday for the other Capricorns also

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Metal Liz (18/1/16)

Happy belated birthday to everyone I missed out on over the weekend 

Also a massive happy happy going out to our members celebrating their escape from the womb day today! @mc_zamo & @Paulie 

Have a vapetastic day! May your mod always work, your batteries never run out of power and your juices always be plentiful!

Rock hard and vape strong!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## shaunnadan (18/1/16)

@Paulie 

The world is a little bit brighter because of you. Happy Birthday, buddy!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paulie (18/1/16)

shaunnadan said:


> @Paulie
> 
> The world is a little bit brighter because of you. Happy Birthday, buddy!



Hahaha classic and thanks message bro

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee (18/1/16)

Happy Birthday @mc_zamo  and @Paulie! 

Hope you guys all have a rockin' day!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## DoubleD (18/1/16)

Happy birthday @Paulie , @mc_zamo

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Yiannaki (18/1/16)

Xronia Polla @Paulie !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (18/1/16)

Have a very happy Birthday @Paulie

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (18/1/16)

Happy Birthday @mc_zamo and @Paulie 

Hope you have a super day !


How the heck did I miss this yesterday ? Happy belated birthday @Oliver Barry , @Crash and @Zegee and also @kev mac . 
Hope you all had a great weekend.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (19/1/16)

Happy Birthday @BumbleBee @DoubleD @FuSioN @jlw777 . Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/1/16)

Happy Birthday @BumbleBee @DoubleD @FuSioN @jlw777! All the very best for the year!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Andre (19/1/16)

May your birthdays be happy and your year awesome, @BumbleBee, @DoubleD, @FuSioN and @jlw777.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## OreO (19/1/16)

@BumbleBee @jlw777! @DoubleD @FuSioN happy bday guys.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Kuhlkatz (19/1/16)

Happy Birthday @BumbleBee , @DoubleD , @FuSioN and @jlw777 

Have a fantastic day and best wishes for a great year ahead !

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Wyvern (19/1/16)

Happy Happy @BumbleBee @DoubleD @FuSioN @jlw777

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Metal Liz (19/1/16)

Shewee quite a lot of escape from the womb celebrators today! Wishing all of you a vapetastic day 
@BumbleBee 
@DoubleD 
@FuSioN 
@jlw777

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## jlw777 (19/1/16)

Thank you all for the bday wishes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (19/1/16)

happy birthday guys!!!

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## BumbleBee (19/1/16)

Thanks guys, this is one of those fancy milestones for me 

I've just had to change my "vote" on this thread: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/forum-members-age-group.t8440/ 


Happy Birthday to @DoubleD  @jlw777  @FuSioN

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (19/1/16)

My gosh
Big birthday day today!

Happy birthday
@jlw777! @DoubleD @FuSioN 

And to our Admin and Mod fellow team member - @BumbleBee !!
Thanks for everything you do here

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## DoubleD (19/1/16)

Thanks guys  And Happy birthday @BumbleBee @FuSioN and @jlw777

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (19/1/16)

Agg I always miss these birthdays as it's difficult to copy paste on Tapatalk.

But happy birthday DoubleD, Fusion, jlw777 and BumbleBee

And happy belated birthday to Kev Mac and my zamo...

I did wish Paulie.



Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie (19/1/16)

I love you all equally 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## johan (19/1/16)

Happy Birthday to: @jlw777! @DoubleD @FuSioN 

and

 Condolences to @BumbleBee who slippped into another age bracket today ​

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (19/1/16)

johan said:


> Happy Birthday to: @jlw777! @DoubleD @FuSioN
> 
> and
> 
> Condolences to @BumbleBee who slippped into another age bracket today ​


Erm, thanks @johan  I think

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## kev mac (20/1/16)

Andre said:


> May your birthdays be happy and your year awesome, @BumbleBee, @DoubleD, @FuSioN and @jlw777.


It's your birthday,many happy returns BEE,2xD,Fusion andjlw777

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (20/1/16)

Happy Birthday Guys


----------



## BumbleBee (20/1/16)

Thanks for all the birthday wishes, you guys are awesome 




Yes, even the weirdos that sang to me over the phone  not mentioning any names but just wondering where @shaunnadan got my number

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Dubz (21/1/16)

Happy Birthday @allie.le.roux @EasyVape @Eduardo @ishark . Have a super day!


----------



## Silver (21/1/16)

Happy birthday 

@Eduardo 
@EasyVape 
@allie.le.roux
@ishark 

Have a great day and year ahead


----------



## EasyVape (21/1/16)

Thank you guys and girls!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (21/1/16)

Happy special day @Eduardo @EasyVape @allie.le.roux @ishark 

Have a vapetastic day


----------



## Metal Liz (21/1/16)

Happy birthday to all our members celebrating today! Have a rocking day 

@Eduardo 
@EasyVape 
@allie.le.roux 
@ishark


----------



## Eduardo (21/1/16)

thank you fellow forumites!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wyvern (21/1/16)

Happy happy @Eduardo @EasyVape @allie.le.roux @ishark


----------



## BumbleBee (21/1/16)

A very Happy Birthday to...

@Eduardo 
@EasyVape 
@allie.le.roux 
@ishark 

Hope you guys all have a spectacularly awesome day

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## slaterdecent (21/1/16)

Dubz said:


> Happy Birthday @ErnstZA @Lee01 @prodigyX @rogerm1308 @slaterdecent @Ugi . Have a super day!


thanks bro

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (22/1/16)

Happy Birthday @Average vapor Joe @Bhups @Calvin @Icebillow @Gizmo . Have super day!


----------



## Wyvern (22/1/16)

Happy Happy @Average vapor Joe @Bhups @Calvin @Icebillow @Gizmo


----------



## Metal Liz (22/1/16)

Happy happy to all our members


----------



## Kuhlkatz (22/1/16)

Happy Birthday @Average vapor Joe , @Bhups , @Calvin , @Icebillow and @Gizmo 

Best wishes to all of you for a lekke day and fantastic year ahead !


----------



## johan (22/1/16)

Happy Birthday @Gizmo and all the other birthday celebrities 

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (22/1/16)

Happy Birthday...
@Average vapor Joe 
@Bhups 
@Calvin 
@Icebillow 
@Gizmo 

Hope you guys are having an awesome day


----------



## Dubz (23/1/16)

Happy Birthday @hands @Mazin @Michael Hockey @n00b13 @Naeemhoosen @Pristine Clouds @rgerber . Have a super day!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/1/16)

Happy Birthday @hands @Michael Hockey@n00b13 @Pristine Clouds @rgerber.

Hope you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kimbo (23/1/16)

Happy Happy @hands

Reactions: Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## n00b13 (23/1/16)

Thanks guys but mine was a month ago (23/12). But I am willing to accept late gifts.  
Will have to fix my profile 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dubz (23/1/16)

n00b13 said:


> Thanks guys but mine was a month ago (23/12). But I am willing to accept late gifts.
> Will have to fix my profile
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It shows up as today - you must have entered your info incorrectly. Anyway better late than never .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (23/1/16)

Happy Birthday @hands , @Mazin , @Michael Hockey , @Naeemhoosen , @Pristine Clouds and @rgerber 

Have a great day you all !


A mod will have to change it for you @n00b13 , but Happy belated Birthday anyway, even if we are a month late

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (23/1/16)

n00b13 said:


> Thanks guys but mine was a month ago (23/12). But I am willing to accept late gifts.
> Will have to fix my profile
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Have changed it for you @n00b13

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (23/1/16)

Happy Birthday 

@hands 
@Mazin 
@Michael Hockey 
@Naeemhoosen 
@Pristine Clouds
@rgerber 

Have a super day and weekend!

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Michael the Vapor (23/1/16)

Thanks all! It's going to be a good day!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BumbleBee (23/1/16)

Happy Birthday...

@hands 
@Mazin 
@Michael Hockey 
@Naeemhoosen 
@Pristine Clouds 
@rgerber 

Have an amazing day guys

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## johan (23/1/16)

Happy Birthday @hands and all the other birthday celebrities 

​

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (23/1/16)

Hope you are having a marvelous birthday @hands, @Mazin, @Michael Hockey, @Naeemhoosen, @Pristine Clouds and @rgerber. May the year ahead be the best ever.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Wyvern (23/1/16)

Happy happy everyone!!! 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## DoubleD (23/1/16)

Happy Birthday @hands , @Mazin , @Michael Hockey , @Naeemhoosen , @Pristine Clouds and @rgerber

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Nimatek (24/1/16)

Happy birthday to all! 

@hands I hope you had a great one! 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (24/1/16)

Happy Birthday @ShaneW @GlacieredPyro @mitypj24 @zatezalo.d . Have a super day!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (24/1/16)

Happy birthday today to:

@ShaneW - hope its a great day Shane and a great year ahead

@GlacieredPyro 
@mitypj24 
@zatezalo.d 

Have a super Sunday birthday!

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## WARMACHINE (24/1/16)

Silver said:


> Happy birthday today to:
> 
> @ShaneW - hope its a great day Shane and a great year ahead
> 
> ...


Happy birthday ALL !!!!!

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Kuhlkatz (24/1/16)

Happy Birthday to @ShaneW , @GlacieredPyro , @mitypj24 and @zatezalo.d 

Have a good one peeps ! Best wishes for the year ahead.

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Nimatek (24/1/16)

Happy happy @GlacieredPyro and @ShaneW  May the vaping be kind to you !


----------



## Wyvern (24/1/16)

@ShaneW - Happy happy! Hope the family spoiled you rotten!

@GlacieredPyro - Baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaie geluk maaitjie! (ek weet dit was n ossim dag want madam het jou ordentlik bederf!)

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (24/1/16)

Happy Birthday to
@ShaneW 
@GlacieredPyro 
@mitypj24 
@zatezalo.d 
Hope you all have an amazing day

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## DoubleD (24/1/16)

Happy Birthday @ShaneW @GlacieredPyro

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (25/1/16)

Happy birthday today to: 

@Flava 
@newbie15 
@sez punk
@Witu 

Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (25/1/16)

Happy Birthday @Flava @newbie15 . Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (25/1/16)

Happy Birthday @Flava , @newbie15 and @sez punk 

Hope y'all have a great day !


----------



## Wyvern (25/1/16)

Happy happy! @Flava @newbie15 @sez punk @Witu


----------



## BumbleBee (25/1/16)

@Flava
@newbie15
@sez punk
@Witu

Happy Birthday you guys! Have an excellent day


----------



## Dubz (26/1/16)

Happy Birthday @Gazzacpt @Puff Daddy @Zuzu88 . Have a super day!


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/1/16)

Happy Birthday @Gazzacpt @Puff Daddy and @Zuzu88! Hope you guys have an awesome day!


----------



## Wyvern (26/1/16)

Happy Happy @Gazzacpt @Puff Daddy and @Zuzu88!


----------



## Silver (26/1/16)

*Happy Birthday* 

@Gazzacpt
@Puff Daddy
@Zuzu88

Have a super day and a great year ahead!


----------



## Kuhlkatz (26/1/16)

Happy Birthday to @Gazzacpt , @Puff Daddy , @Scousemouse , @shawnkc10fe and @Zuzu88 

Hope you have a good day & best wishes for a great year ahead of you !


----------



## Gazzacpt (26/1/16)

Thanks for the wishes all.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dubz (27/1/16)

Happy Birthday @Gees @peterokzn @sato . Have a super day!


----------



## Silver (27/1/16)

Happy birthday @Gees , @peterokzn and @sato 
Have a great day !


----------



## Kuhlkatz (27/1/16)

Happy Birthday @Gees , @peterokzn and @sato 

Have a good one !


----------



## Wyvern (27/1/16)

Happy Happy @Gees , @peterokzn and @sato!


----------



## Dubz (28/1/16)

Happy Birthday @Cybermoo @mussolini @Pierre (Aesthetic Clouds) @Ravynheart @Riyaadh @Tom. F . Have a super day guys!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (28/1/16)

Big birthday day today - 28 Jan 2016 

Happy birthday to:

@Cybermoo 
@mussolini 
@Pierre (Aesthetic Clouds) 
@Ravynheart 
@Riyaadh 
@Tom. F 

Have a super day and a great year ahead!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (28/1/16)

Happy Birthday @Cybermoo , @mussolini , @Pierre (Aesthetic Clouds) , @Ravynheart , @Riyaadh and @Tom. F 

Have a great day !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Tom. F (28/1/16)

Thanks guys.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (29/1/16)

Happy Birthday @BoogaBooga @Waine . Have a super day!


----------



## Willyza (29/1/16)

Happy Happy Guys


----------



## Kuhlkatz (29/1/16)

Happy Birthday @BoogaBooga , @Waine and @rpaladh 

Best wishes for a great day and year ahead !

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DoubleD (29/1/16)

Happy birthday @Waine Hope you have a great day bud


----------



## Andre (29/1/16)

May your birthday and the year ahead be great @Waine, @rpaladh and @BoogaBooga.


----------



## BoogaBooga (29/1/16)

Andre said:


> May your birthday and the year ahead be great @Waine, @rpaladh and @BoogaBooga.




Thank you everybody for the birthday wishes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ravynheart (29/1/16)

Thank you all for the birthday wishes!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (30/1/16)

Happy Birthday @valdero @Vrugtebome @wiesbang . Have a super day!


----------



## Vrugtebome (30/1/16)

Dankie dankie

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wiesbang (30/1/16)

Dubz said:


> Happy Birthday @valdero @Vrugtebome @wiesbang . Have a super day!


Me? No not yet but thank you lol only May month


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/1/16)

Happy Birthday @valdero @Vrugtebome and @wiesbang! Hope you all have a cracker of a day!


----------



## Silver (30/1/16)

@Waine, @rpaladh and @BoogaBooga
Belated birthday wishes for yesterday!
Have a lekker weekend

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (30/1/16)

Happy Birthday 

@valdero 
@Vrugtebome and 
@wiesbang 

Have a super day and birthday weekend!!


----------



## wiesbang (30/1/16)

Silver said:


> Happy Birthday
> 
> @valdero
> @Vrugtebome and
> ...


Mr Silver. Can you please help change just the month to 05. I don't know how it changed to January


----------



## Silver (30/1/16)

wiesbang said:


> Mr Silver. Can you please help change just the month to 05. I don't know how it changed to January



Birthday changed to 30 May
So lets unwish you for today 
Will wait for the 30th of May to wish you
Have a lekker weekend anyway!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## wiesbang (30/1/16)

Silver said:


> Birthday changed to 30 May
> So lets unwish you for today
> Will wait for the 30th of May to wish you
> Have a lekker weekend anyway!


Thanks dont want to leave my 20s just yet

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/1/16)

Happy Unbirthday @wiesbang!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Waine (30/1/16)

Thanks Guys. I had a super awesome day yesterday. Made some birthday vape gear buys I will tell you about. And experienced some disappointments I also wany to share with you. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Waine (30/1/16)

Silver said:


> @Waine, @rpaladh and @BoogaBooga
> Belated birthday wishes for yesterday!
> Have a lekker weekend


Thanks Silver. Thoroughly enjoying this community so far......

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dubz (31/1/16)

Happy Birthday @Deezo @Junkdoggy . Have a super day!


----------



## Alex (31/1/16)

Happy Birthday @Deezo @Junkdoggy . Have a super duper day!


----------



## Dubz (1/2/16)

Happy Birthday @gerrie.coetzee @MiffyPuff @Vapour Dome . Have a super day!


----------



## Silver (1/2/16)

Happy Birthday 

@gerrie.coetzee 
@MiffyPuff 
@Vapour Dome 

Have a great day!!


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/2/16)

Happy BIrthday to @MiffyPuff! Hope it's an awesome day you you get lots of hugs and kisses... I will make up for not being there today at the Vape Meet!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CloudmanJHB (1/2/16)

Happy birthday peeps, belated and current !!!


----------



## Kuhlkatz (1/2/16)

Happy Birthday @gerrie.coetzee , @Vapour Dome and @MiffyPuff 

Have a great day and best wishes for a fantastic year ahead to you all !


----------



## gerrie.coetzee (1/2/16)

Thank you

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dubz (2/2/16)

Happy Birthday @Bartart @Clint . Have a super day!


----------



## Silver (2/2/16)

Happy Birthday 

@Bartart 
@Clint 

Have a great day and a super year ahead!


----------



## Kuhlkatz (2/2/16)

Happy Birthday @Bartart and @Clint 

Hope you guys have a good one !


----------



## Wyvern (2/2/16)

Happy Happy 

@Bartart
@Clint


----------



## BumbleBee (2/2/16)

Happy Birthday @Bartart  & @Clint 

Have an awesome day guys


----------



## Dubz (3/2/16)

Happy Birthday @Keith Milton @Franna700 @kvs . Have a super day!


----------



## Keith Milton (3/2/16)

Dubz said:


> Happy Birthday @Keith Milton @Franna700 @kvs . Have a super day!


Thanks @Dubz

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/2/16)

Happy Birthday @Keith Milton @Franna700 and @kvs! Hope you all have an awesome day!


----------



## Kuhlkatz (3/2/16)

Happy Birthday @Franna700 , @Keith Milton and @kvs 

Have a good one, guys !


----------



## Keith Milton (3/2/16)

Thanks fellow vapers, will do


----------



## BumbleBee (3/2/16)

Happy Birthday @Keith Milton  @Franna700  @kvs 

Have a totally awesome day guys


----------



## Wyvern (3/2/16)

Happy Happy! @Franna700, @Keith Milton and @kvs


----------



## Dubz (4/2/16)

Happy Birthday @FRANSISCO @LegoMikey . Have a super day!


----------



## Willyza (4/2/16)

Happy happy Guys


----------



## Silver (4/2/16)

Missed yours yesterday @Keith Milton - apologies
Hope you had a great day!


----------



## Silver (4/2/16)

Happy Birthday 

@FRANSISCO

@LegoMikey 

Have a super day!

PS - we are waiting for you to make your first post. Feel free to head on here and introduce yourself:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/introduce-yourselves.t24/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (4/2/16)

Happy Birthday @FRANSISCO and @LegoMikey 

Hope you have a great day !


----------



## Keith Milton (4/2/16)

Silver said:


> Missed yours yesterday @Silver
> Hope you had a great day!



Dankie Oom @silver. It was a good day.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (4/2/16)

Keith Milton said:


> Dankie Oom @silver. It was a good day.



Oom !

Lol @Keith Milton


----------



## Dubz (5/2/16)

Happy Birthday @Dofie @Padaone @Vape Land . Have a super day!


----------



## Padaone (5/2/16)

Thanks Dubz

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (5/2/16)

Happy Birthday @Dofie , @Padaone and @Vape Land 

Hope you all have a lekke one !


----------



## FRANSISCO (5/2/16)

Hi guys. Thanks for the birthday wishes. Bought myself a new vape for a present to myself (rolo). Just waiting for batteries, can't wait to smoke it. 

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (5/2/16)

FRANSISCO said:


> Hi guys. Thanks for the birthday wishes. Bought myself a new vape for a present to myself (rolo). Just waiting for batteries, can't wait to smoke it.
> 
> Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


@FRANSISCO 
Hey pa, happy birthday meu.
And remember we Vape not smoke.
Hahaha 
Have a power one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (6/2/16)

BumbleBee said:


> Thanks for all the birthday wishes, you guys are awesome
> 
> View attachment 43597
> 
> ...


Bee, Live long and prosper.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kev mac (6/2/16)

Metal Liz said:


> Happy birthday to all our members celebrating today! Have a rocking day
> 
> @Eduardo
> @EasyVape
> ...


Let me second that!


----------



## Kuhlkatz (6/2/16)

Happy Birthday @Beggsy and @Madz_Vap3 

Hope you guys have great day !


----------



## Silver (7/2/16)

Happy Birthday 

@AnArKi 
@Arndt Reinhardt 
@Freddie 

Hope you have a super Sunday and a great year ahead!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kuhlkatz (7/2/16)

Happy Birthday @AnArKi , @Arndt Reinhardt and @Freddie 

Hope you have a good one !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee (7/2/16)

Happy Birthday
@AnArKi 
@Arndt Reinhardt 
@Freddie 

Have a super awesome lekker day guys

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (8/2/16)

Happy birthday today to @Vape101 
Have a great day!!


----------



## Dubz (8/2/16)

Happy Birthday @Vape101 . Have a super day!


----------



## Alex (8/2/16)

Happy Birthday @Vape101


----------



## BumbleBee (8/2/16)

Happy Birthday @Vape101 

Hope you have a great day


----------



## Kuhlkatz (8/2/16)

Happy Birthday @Vape101 

Hope you have a great day !


----------



## Dubz (9/2/16)

Happy Birthday @BuzzGlo @krib . Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## OreO (9/2/16)

Happy happy @BuzzGlo and @krib

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (9/2/16)

Happy Birthday @BuzzGlo and @krib 

Best wishes for a great day & year ahead !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (9/2/16)

Happy Birthday @krib and @BuzzGlo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wyvern (9/2/16)

Happy happy @krib and @BuzzGlo !!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (9/2/16)

Happy Birthday @BuzzGlo  and @krib 

Have an awesome day guys

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BuzzGlo (9/2/16)

Thanx guys, it my first one on the forum, cheers to many more.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shaunnadan (9/2/16)

@BuzzGlo 

Happy Birthday Biloo!!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Bartart (9/2/16)

BumbleBee said:


> Happy Birthday @Bartart  & @Clint
> 
> Have an awesome day guys


Thanks guys delayed response due to hectic workload but much appreciated none the less

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (10/2/16)

Happy Birthday @De Waal @GadgetFreak @Ruhan @SlamO . Have a super day!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (10/2/16)

Happy Birthday @De Waal , @GadgetFreak , @Ruhan and @SlamO 

Best wishes for a good one and great year ahead !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (11/2/16)

Happy Birthday @Ashley and @Franky 

Hope you guys had a good one so far. Best wishes for the year ahead !


----------



## Dubz (11/2/16)

Happy Birthday @Ashley @Franky .


----------



## Dubz (11/2/16)

@Silver is the automated "birthday wisher" no longer being used?


----------



## Silver (11/2/16)

Dubz said:


> @Silver is the automated "birthday wisher" no longer being used?



Not sure @Dubz
I have been a bit out of action the past few days - on the work front
Will find out and get back to you

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (12/2/16)

Happy Birthday @BigB @JappieLOL @Peewee @Stefan @Yusuf . Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/2/16)

And happy birthday to @BigB as well!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (12/2/16)

Happy Birthday @BigB , @JappieLOL , @Peewee , @Stefan and @Yusuf 

Best wishes for a great day and fantastic year ahead !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (13/2/16)

Happy Birthday @Andre_B . Have a super day!


----------



## Andre_B (13/2/16)

Dubz said:


> Happy Birthday @Andre_B . Have a super day!


Thank you 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (13/2/16)

Happy Birthday @Andre_B 

Hope you have a lekke one and an even better year ahead !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (14/2/16)

Happy Birthday 
@DRAGONFLYSA 
@Jos 
@Mike 
@soofee 
@Truth 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Silver (14/2/16)

Happy Birthday 

@DRAGONFLYSA 
@Jos 
@Mike 
@soofee 
@Truth 

Have a great day and hope its a great Valentines day too

And belated wishes to @Andre_B , sorry I missed it yesterday

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## Kuhlkatz (14/2/16)

Happy Birthday @DRAGONFLYSA , @Jos , @Mike , @soofee and @Truth 

Have a great one and best wishes for the year ahead !

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## johan (14/2/16)

@Mike




Happy Birthday!​

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Dubz (15/2/16)

Happy birthday 
@Alan snyders 
@Misterty 
@Moist 
@Philip Dunkley 
@Schnappie 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (15/2/16)

Happy Happy All

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (15/2/16)

Happy birthday to all those celebrating today!
Have a great day and a super vaping week and year

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Schnappie (15/2/16)

Thanks guys, this forum rocks !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (15/2/16)

Happy Birthday @Alan snyders , @Misterty , @Moist and @Schnappie 

Have a great day you lot !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (15/2/16)

Happy Birthday all! Especially @Schnappie because I see you online a lot!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Wyvern (15/2/16)

Happy happy @Alan snyders , @Misterty , @Moist and @Schnappie

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Schnappie (15/2/16)

Stosta said:


> Happy Birthday all! Especially @Schnappie because I see you online a lot!


Lol true just imagine all the times I am still online when u are not lol.. thanks a lot man

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dubz (16/2/16)

Happy Birthday @Nox46 . Have a super day!


----------



## CloudmanJHB (16/2/16)

All the best peeps


----------



## Kuhlkatz (16/2/16)

Happy Birthday @Nox46 

Have a good one !


----------



## Nox46 (16/2/16)

Kuhlkatz said:


> Happy Birthday @Nox46
> 
> Have a good one !


Thanks so much bud

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nox46 (16/2/16)

Dubz said:


> Happy Birthday @Nox46 . Have a super day!


Thanks so much

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (19/2/16)

Happy Birthday 
@Ferdi 
@Lala 
@MoneymanVape 
Have a super day!


----------



## Kuhlkatz (19/2/16)

Happy Birthday @Ferdi , @Lala and @MoneymanVape 

Hope you have a great day !


----------



## Stosta (19/2/16)

Happy Birthday all!


----------



## Wyvern (19/2/16)

Happh happy everyone!


----------



## MoneymanVape (19/2/16)

Thanks


----------



## MoneymanVape (19/2/16)

Hay its my bday to......


----------



## Dubz (20/2/16)

Happy Birthday 
@AbdulMuizz 
@DaveH 
@HalfLifeZA 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (20/2/16)

Happy Birthday @AbdulMuizz , @DaveH and @HalfLifeZA 

Have a lekke day guys and best wishes for the year ahead !

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## DaveH (20/2/16)

Thank you 
@Dubz , @Kuhlkatz 
Dave

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee (20/2/16)

Happy Birthday @AbdulMuizz  @HalfLifeZA  and @DaveH 

Hope you guys have had a great day

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## DaveH (20/2/16)

Thank you @BumbleBee 
Dave

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (21/2/16)

Happy Birthday 
@COA Tracks 
@Crittilian23 
@JackalR 
Have a super day!


----------



## Kuhlkatz (21/2/16)

Happy Birthday @COA Tracks , @Crittilian23 and @JackalR 

Have a great day guys !


----------



## Alex (21/2/16)

Have a great day guys.


----------



## BumbleBee (21/2/16)

Happy Birthday @COA Tracks  @Crittilian23  and @JackalR 

Hope you guys are having an amazing day


----------



## Dubz (22/2/16)

Happy Birthday 
@eviltoy 
@Justink 
@Schalk 
Have a super day!


----------



## Dubz (22/2/16)

@MoneymanVape you rated my post as "bad spelling" - would you be so kind as to point out what was spelled incorrectly?

here is a link to the post...
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/the-official-happy-birthday-thread.t1165/page-107#post-328602


----------



## Silver (22/2/16)

Happy Birthday 
@eviltoy 
@Justink 
@Schalk 
Have a great day guys


----------



## Kuhlkatz (22/2/16)

Happy Birthday @eviltoy , @Justink and @Schalk 

Have a good one guys !


----------



## BumbleBee (22/2/16)

Happy Birthday @Schalk  @eviltoy  and @Justink 

Hope you guys are having an awesome day


----------



## Dubz (23/2/16)

Happy Birthday 
@Daniel Alves 
@Kilherza 
@Meezo 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (23/2/16)

Happy Birthday @Daniel Alves , @Kilherza (that name, lol) and @Meezo 
Have a super day and hope your vape tastes extra special


----------



## Kuhlkatz (23/2/16)

Happy Birthday @Daniel Alves , @Kilherza and @Meezo 

Have a great one guys !


----------



## Daniel Alves (23/2/16)

thank you to all for the BDAY wishes and happy birthday to @Kilherza and @Meezo 
you know you guys rock


----------



## Dubz (24/2/16)

Happy Birthday 
@DoC 
@Mitch 
@Riddle 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mitch (24/2/16)

Thx Dubz, happy birthday to @Riddle and @DoC

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kuhlkatz (24/2/16)

Happy Birthday @DoC , @Mitch and @Riddle 

Hope you guys have a great one ! 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riddle (24/2/16)

Thanks guys. And happy birthday to the rest celebrating with me as well

Sent from my ALE-L02 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/2/16)

Happy Birthday @DoC, @Mitch and @Riddle!

Mitch I hope you are spoilt with a new lunatic mod!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mitch (24/2/16)

It's on its way 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/2/16)

Mitch said:


> It's on its way



Awesome! Look forward to testing it and blowing my face off! 

BTW your signature needs updating...  It's from the Voortrekker days! 
*MODS: *Vamo V5, IPV2S, Hana DNA30 (Clone), Sigelei 150W
*Mechs: *Paragon, Zombie, Cherry Bomber
*TANKS: *Aspire Nautilus, Aspire Atlantis
*RDA: *Veritas (Clone), Onslaught (Clone), Derringer (Clone), Airek (clone)
*RTA: *RUSSIAN 91% Clone, LEMO, LEMO 2


----------



## Mitch (24/2/16)

Hahaha, I'll make sure it's got fresh batteries and minimal ramp up time for the most efficient face explosion.

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Mitch (24/2/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Awesome! Look forward to testing it and blowing my face off!
> 
> BTW your signature needs updating...  It's from the Voortrekker days!
> *MODS: *Vamo V5, IPV2S, Hana DNA30 (Clone), Sigelei 150W
> ...




I'll change it now, please don't fine me

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dubz (25/2/16)

Happy Birthday 
@BeardedVaper93 
@Clouds4Days 
@GeeBee 
Have a super day!


----------



## NewOobY (25/2/16)

Happy bday: @Clouds4Days hope you have an awesome day  Congrats you made it this far... Also happy bday to the other people celebrating there bday's today *sharp*


----------



## OreO (25/2/16)

Happy birthday guys

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (25/2/16)

Happy Birthday 

@BeardedVaper93 
@Clouds4Days 
@GeeBee 

Have an awesome day guys!


----------



## Clouds4Days (25/2/16)

Thanks @Dubz @OreO @Silver @NewOobY 
Birthday wishes very much appreciated and it's a double whammy today cause im also 2 months stinkies free ....
Happy birthday to everyone else today @BeardedVaper93 and @GeeBee, thanks for stealing my day and being born on the same day as me... hahahaha 
Vape on peeps

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (25/2/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> Thanks @Dubz @OreO @Silver @NewOobY
> Birthday wishes very much appreciated and it's a double whammy today cause im also 2 months stinkies free ....
> Happy birthday to everyone else today @BeardedVaper93 and @GeeBee, thanks for stealing my day and being born on the same day as me... hahahaha
> Vape on peeps



Congrats on the 2 months @Clouds4Days !
Super achievement 
Hope youre spoiling yourself with some great vape presents!


----------



## Kuhlkatz (25/2/16)

Happy Birthday @BeardedVaper93 , @Clouds4Days and @GeeBee 

Have a great day guys !

P.S. Congratz on the 2 months @Clouds4Days . It's just smooth sailing from here.


----------



## Stosta (25/2/16)

@GeeBee , @BeardedVaper93 and @Clouds4Days ! Happiest of Birthdays! Hope you guys get some serious loot!


----------



## BeardedVaper93 (25/2/16)

@Dubz @NewOobY @OreO @Silver @Clouds4Days @Kuhlkatz @Stosta Thanks Guys for the support and wishes, Happy bday tou you all out there today as well

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dubz (26/2/16)

Happy Birthday @Greg . Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (26/2/16)

Happy Birthday @Greg 

Hope you have a great day !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (26/2/16)

Happy birthday @Greg
Enjoy the day and the weekend ahead!


----------



## OreO (26/2/16)

@Greg 
Have an awesome day man


Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wyvern (26/2/16)

Eish this week ran away from me. . . .

Happy happy everyone this week! Hope it was an awesome week!


----------



## Schnappie (26/2/16)

Happy birthday at all who had one this week.many blessings


----------



## Greg (26/2/16)

OreO said:


> @Greg
> Have an awesome day man
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Thanks OreO!


----------



## Greg (26/2/16)

Silver said:


> Happy birthday @Greg
> Enjoy the day and the weekend ahead!


Thanks Silver, just priming a brand new crown coil right now so its a good start to my weekend!

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Dubz (27/2/16)

Happy Birthday @Angelique . Have a super day!


----------



## Kuhlkatz (27/2/16)

Happy Birthday @Angelique 

Have a great day !


----------



## Dubz (28/2/16)

Happy Birthday 
@Pshiclopian 
@PSySpin 
@Shane 
@WHITELABEL 
Have a super day!


----------



## Silver (28/2/16)

Happy Birthday 
@Pshiclopian 
@PSySpin 
@Shane 
@WHITELABEL 
Have a great day!!


----------



## Silver (28/2/16)

And happy birthday for yesterday @Angelique !


----------



## Kuhlkatz (28/2/16)

Happy Birthday @Pshiclopian , @PSySpin , @Shane and @WHITELABEL 

Hope you all had a great day !

Almost missed the cutoff


----------



## Dubz (1/3/16)

Happy Birthday 
@Bob_Rock 
@Craig 
@mad_hatter 
Have a super day!


----------



## Kuhlkatz (1/3/16)

Happy Birthday @Bob_Rock , @mad_hatter and @Craig 

Hope you have a great day !


----------



## Bob_Rock (1/3/16)

wow thanks so much guys!!! its been awesome day so far!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dubz (2/3/16)

Happy Birthday 
@Angel 
@dhirennaidoo 
@Wesley 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (2/3/16)

Happiest of days @Angel @dhirennaidoo and @Wesley !!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## OreO (2/3/16)

Happy bday everybody hope u have an awesome one

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## CloudmanJHB (2/3/16)

Vapey birthday to you all !

@Angel 
@dhirennaidoo 
@Wesley

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (2/3/16)

Happy Birthday 

@Angel
@dhirennaidoo
@Wesley

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (2/3/16)

Happy Birthday @Angel , @dhirennaidoo , @ElGuapoSupremo and @Wesley 

Have a lekke one and best wishes for the year ahead !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Craig (2/3/16)

Thanks guys.


----------



## Dubz (3/3/16)

Happy Birthday 
@El Capitan 
@Footlongzebra 
@Kivash 
@LanceG 
@nateoh8 
@Rehaan 
@Ricgt 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## nateoh8 (3/3/16)

Thanx Guys,Much appriciated, Vapemail expected,Some premium liquids for the weekend.whoop

Sent from my D2005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Stosta (3/3/16)

Happiest of birthdays @nateoh8 and @SamuraiTheVapor ! Have crackers!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (3/3/16)

Happy Birthday @El Capitan , @Footlongzebra , @Kivash , @LanceG , @nateoh8 , @Rehaan and @Ricgt 

Best wishes for a great day and year ahead !


----------



## jenny (3/3/16)

vaalboy said:


> Thank you so much for all the bday wishes guys. Most appreciated


happy birthday! happy vape!


----------



## Dubz (5/3/16)

Happy Birthday 
@AlphaDog 
@ZeeZi169 
Have a super day!


----------



## Silver (5/3/16)

Happy birthday @AlphaDog and @ZeeZi169 
Have a super day and weekend


----------



## ZeeZi169 (5/3/16)

Thank you @Dubs @Silver

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kuhlkatz (5/3/16)

Happy Birthday @AlphaDog and @ZeeZi169 

Have a good one guys !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Waine (5/3/16)

Happy birthday to all the Pisces boys and girls...hope you have / had a super day and wishing you many more ciggy free years. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dubz (6/3/16)

Happy Birthday @Mattvdm . Have a super day!


----------



## Kuhlkatz (6/3/16)

Happy Birthday @Mattvdm 

Have a great one !


----------



## Dubz (7/3/16)

Happy Birthday 
@Chrinstinfin 
@vaalboy 
Have a super day!


----------



## Willyza (7/3/16)

Happy Happy Guys


----------



## Silver (7/3/16)

Willyza said:


> Happy Happy Guys



@Willyza - missed you at the meet on Saturday


----------



## Silver (7/3/16)

Happy birthday 

@Chrinstinfin 
@vaalboy - where've you been? Lol

Have a great day guys


----------



## Willyza (7/3/16)

@Silver got back late from Sun City on Saturday
Sorry


----------



## Silver (7/3/16)

Willyza said:


> @Silver got back late from Sun City on Saturday
> Sorry



Oh no, anyhow, hope you had a good time at Sun City
See you at the next meet


----------



## Willyza (7/3/16)

Oh Yes...........


----------



## Kuhlkatz (7/3/16)

Happy Birthday @Chrinstinfin , @vaalboy and this thread 

Have a good one, guys! Best wishes for the year ahead.


FYI : It's full circle for a second time around since this thread started off with @vaalboy 's birthday

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Dubz (8/3/16)

Happy Birthday 
@Cinder 
@KieranD 
@M5000 
@Nimatek 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## OreO (8/3/16)

Happy birthday guys. Have a great day.

Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (8/3/16)

Happy Birthday 

@Cinder 
@KieranD 
@M5000 
@Nimatek 

Have a great day guys!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (8/3/16)

Happy Birthday guys

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nimatek (8/3/16)

Thx all  

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (8/3/16)

Happiest of happys @Nimatek @KieranD @M5000 @Cinder !!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Willyza (8/3/16)

Happy happy 2 All

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pixstar (8/3/16)

Happy birthday everyone!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/3/16)

Happy Birthday guys!  @Cinder @KieranD @M5000 @Nimatek
Have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (8/3/16)

Happy Birthday @Cinder , @KieranD , @M5000 , @Nimatek and @Tahir 

Hope you guys have a great day !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smoke187 (8/3/16)

Happy Birthday to all celebrating today


----------



## Dubz (9/3/16)

Happy Birthday 
@argief 
@K_klops 
@Rehzo 
Have a super day!


----------



## Silver (9/3/16)

Happy Birthday 
@argief - saw you at the meet, wanted to chat but just didnt get a chance
@K_klops 
@Rehzo 
Have a great vapetastic day!


----------



## argief (9/3/16)

Thank you @Silver, @Dubz! @Silver also wanted to catch up at the meet but saw you were crazy busy! 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (9/3/16)

argief said:


> Thank you @Silver, @Dubz! @Silver also wanted to catch up at the meet but saw you were crazy busy!
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk



Next time

Hope all is well with you!


----------



## Kuhlkatz (9/3/16)

Happy Birthday @argief , @K_klops and @Rehzo 

Hope you have a good one guys !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (9/3/16)

Happiest brithdays @argief and @K_klops !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (10/3/16)

Happy Birthday 
@Nooby 
@Vapermort 
Have a super day!


----------



## Silver (10/3/16)

Happy happy to @Nooby and @vapemort
Have a super day today. Hope the vape is tasty!


----------



## Kuhlkatz (10/3/16)

Happy Birthday to @bibi , @Nooby and @Vapermort 

Have a good one guys !


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/3/16)

Happy Birthday guys! @bibi , @Nooby and @Vapermort


----------



## Dubz (11/3/16)

Happy Birthday 
@Farhaan Joosub 
@Henx 
@korn1 
@Lizette van Rensburg 
Have a super day!


----------



## Silver (11/3/16)

Happy Birthday 
@Farhaan Joosub 
@Henx 
@korn1 
@Lizette van Rensburg 
Have a great day and a super birthday weekend ahead!


----------



## Stosta (11/3/16)

Happy birthday @korn1 !!!!! And also @Farhaan Joosub , @Henx and @Lizette van Rensburg ! Hope the vape gods shower you with glory on this your spawn day!


----------



## Kuhlkatz (11/3/16)

Happy Birthday @Farhaan Joosub , @Henx , @korn1 and @Lizette van Rensburg 

Have a lekke day !


----------



## korn1 (11/3/16)

Thank you all  Happy Birthday to the rest !

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Dubz (12/3/16)

Happy Birthday 
@astrid 
@ImperialVapers 
@MarcoDeWetImperialVapers 
Have a super day!


----------



## Kuhlkatz (12/3/16)

Happy Birthday @astrid , @ImperialVapers and @MarcoDeWetImperialVapers 

Hope you have a great day !


----------



## Dubz (13/3/16)

Happy Birthday 
@Bill Lee 
@Brent1303 
@Jkgato 
Have a super day!


----------



## Kuhlkatz (13/3/16)

Happy Birthday @Bill Lee , @Brent1303 and @Jkgato 

Have a great day !


----------



## Dubz (14/3/16)

Happy Birthday 
@cam 
@funkie_munkie 
@Iby 
@Jono90 
Have super day!


----------



## Silver (14/3/16)

Happy birthday 

@cam 
@funkie_munkie 
@Jono90 
@Iby 

Have great day!


----------



## Kuhlkatz (14/3/16)

Happy Birthday @cam , @funkie_munkie , @Iby and @Jono90 

Have a good one guys !


----------



## Kilherza (14/3/16)

thanks us all for the birthday wishes guys and gals sorry the late responce


----------



## Dubz (15/3/16)

Happy Birthday 
@JacoV 
@Mikhail 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## OreO (15/3/16)

Haopy birthday guys Hooe u have an awesome day.
@JacoV
@Mikhail

Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (15/3/16)

Happy Birthday 

@JacoV
@Mikhail

Have a super day guys!

PS - was good to see and meet you at the meet @Mikhail, hope you ended up getting something cool!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta (15/3/16)

Its a birthday for @JacoV and @Mikhail !!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mikhail (15/3/16)

Thank you very much guys!

Sent from my Power using Tapatalk


----------



## Willyza (15/3/16)

Happy Happy

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Stosta (15/3/16)

Willyza said:


> Happy Happy


That GIF coming from a guy called @Willyza ?! I declare this post of the day (I know it's only 08h15 but really, it's going to be hard to beat that!)!

Reactions: Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (15/3/16)

Happy Birthday @JacoV , @Mikhail and @Matthew_S 

Have a good one, guys !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (16/3/16)

Happy Birthday 
@Ash.dbn 
@Imotay 
@Paul Geldenhuys 
@Shufflemau5 
@ZK1 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (16/3/16)

Happy birthday 


@Ash.dbn 
@Imotay 
@Paul Geldenhuys 
@Shufflemau5 
@ZK1 

Have a great day and a good vape!


----------



## Kuhlkatz (16/3/16)

Happy Birthday @Ash.dbn , @Imotay , @Paul Geldenhuys , @Shufflemau5 and @ZK1 

Have a lekke one guys !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imotay (16/3/16)

Silver said:


> Happy birthday
> 
> 
> @Ash.dbn
> ...


Tnx a mill ....just want to make mension of the vape meet while im here...that m1 traffic really messed it up for me...I was so late .but had a good time. Tnx again

Sent from my MediaPad T1 8.0 Pro using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imotay (16/3/16)

Kuhlkatz said:


> Happy Birthday @Ash.dbn , @Imotay , @Paul Geldenhuys , @Shufflemau5 and @ZK1
> 
> Have a lekke one guys !


Thanks a mill .will be vaping glas pound cake  

Sent from my MediaPad T1 8.0 Pro using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (18/3/16)

Happy Birthday 
@Don 
@Gert_Koen 
@Matthew Fagan 
@WacWiz 
@Waheebh 
@Yoda 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (18/3/16)

Happy Happy Guys


----------



## Silver (18/3/16)

Big birthday day today

 Happy Birthday 

@Don 
@Gert_Koen 
@Matthew Fagan 
@WacWiz 
@Waheebh 
@Yoda 

Have a great Friday and a super long weekend

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/3/16)

A lot of birthdays today! Happy birthday guys! Hope you have an awesome day!
@Don, @Gert_Koen, @Matthew Fagan, @WacWiz, @Waheebh and @Yoda

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (18/3/16)

Happy Birthday @Don , @Gert_Koen , @Matthew Fagan , @WacWiz , @Waheebh and @Yoda 

Hope you had a great day !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (19/3/16)

Happy Birthday 
@Agent X 
@Q-Ball 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Gert_Koen (19/3/16)

Thank you guys!!

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (19/3/16)

Happy Birthday @Agent X and @Q-Ball 
Have a great day and long weekend

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (19/3/16)

Happy Birthday @Agent X and @Q-Ball 

Hope you have a great day, guys !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (21/3/16)

Happy Birthday 
@OneEyeLeft 
@Vapefarmer 
Have a super day!


----------



## Kuhlkatz (21/3/16)

Happy Birthday to @Cloudy Day , @OneEyeLeft and @Vapefarmer 

Have a good one, guys !


----------



## Dubz (22/3/16)

Happy Birthday  
@kelly22
@Nimbus_Cloud
@Vapebends
@White Cloud
Have a super day!


----------



## Kuhlkatz (22/3/16)

Happy Birthday @kelly22 , @Nimbus_Cloud , @Vapebends and @White Cloud 

Have a great day !


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/3/16)

Happy Birthday @Andre my Vaping Guru! Hope you have a marvellous day!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (22/3/16)

Happy Birthday @kelly22 , @Nimbus_Cloud , @Vapebends and @White Cloud 

Have a super day !


----------



## Silver (22/3/16)

Happy birthday @Andre ! 
Have a super day. I assume you are away, so enjoy!
Thanks for all you have done here and all you do here each day!!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (22/3/16)

Happy Birthday @Andre .


----------



## Wyvern (22/3/16)

Happy happy belated birtday to everyone I have missed the last few weeks - chaos everywhere has kept me quiet here.

Veels geluk @Andre!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (22/3/16)

Happy Birthday @Andre 

Hope you had a lekke day. Best wishes for a great year ahead !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan (22/3/16)

Happy Birthday @Andre  

*Happiness being a dessert so sweet
May life give you more than you can ever eat (or vape).*​

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (23/3/16)

Happy Birthday 
@Marius Rossouw 
@Morne 
@Yaqub 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (23/3/16)

Happy Birthday 

@Marius Rossouw 
@Morne 
@Yaqub 

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kuhlkatz (23/3/16)

Happy Birthday @Marius Rossouw , @Morne and @Yaqub 

Hope you guys have a good one !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dubz (24/3/16)

Happy Birthday 
@Adrian6969 
@Andy 
@Danrmb111 
@Geoff 
@JW Flynn 
@milz24 
@OnePowerfulCorsa 
@rvdwesth 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (24/3/16)

Wow, really big birthday day today!
24 March

 Happy Birthday 

@Adrian6969 
@Andy 
@Danrmb111 
@Geoff 
@JW Flynn 
@milz24 
@OnePowerfulCorsa 
@rvdwesth 

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (24/3/16)

Belated Happy birthday wishes @Andre.
And to all you guys on your special day today, I hope you all have a great birthday.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie (24/3/16)

Alex said:


> Belated Happy birthday wishes @Andre.
> And to all you guys on your special day today, I hope you all have a great birthday.


Agg did I miss all these birthdays. Happy belated one @Andre. Hope it was a good one

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie (24/3/16)

Happy belated bithday to 
@Marius Rossouw
@Morne
@Yaqub

and happy birthday to you all!

@Adrian6969
@Andy
@Danrmb111
@Geoff
@JW Flynn
@milz24
@OnePowerfulCorsa
@rvdwesth

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Kuhlkatz (24/3/16)

Oooh, short list today so lets keep it simple... 
 Happy Birthday to half of the forum  

Hope you have a great day @Adrian6969 , @Andy , @Danrmb111 , @Geoff , @JW Flynn , @milz24 , @OnePowerfulCorsa and @rvdwesth !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (25/3/16)

Happy Birthday 
@Cobus Alberts 
@Riaan van Niekerk 
Have a super day!


----------



## Dubz (26/3/16)

Happy Birthday 
@Andre Booth 
@Caity 
@jprossouw 
@Vaping Kicks Ash 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Willyza (26/3/16)

Happy Happy Guys


----------



## Kuhlkatz (26/3/16)

Happy Birthday @Andre Booth , @Caity , @jprossouw and @Vaping Kicks Ash 

Hope you have a great day !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## milz24 (26/3/16)

Do we get free flavour or mods for our birthdays?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Dubz (27/3/16)

Happy Birthday @kimbo . Have an awesome day!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kimbo (27/3/16)

Dubz said:


> Happy Birthday @kimbo . Have an awesome day!


 Thank you @Dubz

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/3/16)

Already wished you Happy Birthday but Happy Birthday again @kimbo!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (27/3/16)

Happy Birthday @kimbo  

Have a great day and best wishes for the year ahead !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (27/3/16)

Happy Birthday @kimbo

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (27/3/16)

Happy birthday @kimbo!
Hope you have a super day and a great year ahead!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kimbo (27/3/16)

Thank you all, my cousin was here, so was busy the hole day. Sommer made some arrangements for VapeCon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (28/3/16)

Happy Birthday 
@0FTG0 
@Looney 
@Vaporman28 
Have a super day!


----------



## Kuhlkatz (28/3/16)

Happy Birthday @0FTG0 , @Looney and @Vaporman28 

Have a good one guys !


----------



## Silver (28/3/16)

Happy Birthday

@0FTG0 , @Looney and @Vaporman28 

Have great day!


----------



## Dubz (29/3/16)

Happy Birthday 
@JapsGroen 
@kevinUSA 
Have a super day!


----------



## Silver (29/3/16)

Happy birthday to @JapsGroen and @kevinUSA - have a great day!


----------



## OreO (29/3/16)

Happy bday @keninusa and @JapsGroen


Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## JW Flynn (30/3/16)

rogue zombie said:


> Happy belated bithday to
> @Marius Rossouw
> @Morne
> @Yaqub
> ...


Thank you, it was a lekker one

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dubz (31/3/16)

Happy Birthday @Pdre . Have a super day!


----------



## Dubz (1/4/16)

Happy Birthday 
@AngerZ 
@Yagya 
Have a super day!


----------



## Yagya (1/4/16)

thanks guys..
now to get myself vaping birthday prezzies ..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hands (2/4/16)

happy happy and have a lovely day

@getafix020 
@JennyWren 
@johan 
@Nick2 
@Oshkosh o 
@steamvent 
@tr1cky

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (2/4/16)

Happy Birthday 
@johan 
@Nick2 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/4/16)

Happy Birthday all... especially my Irish brother @johan!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (2/4/16)

Happy Birthday Ω @johan and @Nick2 

Best wishes for a great day and fantastic year ahead guys !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan (2/4/16)

Thanks guys, I assume I'm one year closer to the *BEST BEFORE DATE*

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## shabbar (2/4/16)

happy birthday @johan !!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (3/4/16)

Happy Birthday 
@IanArmstrong4 
@Sebastian 
@ziti 
Have a super day!


----------



## ziti (3/4/16)

Thanks!! @Dubz


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (3/4/16)

Happy birthday for yesterday @johan
Hope you had a super birthday and got spoiled rotten!!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (3/4/16)

Happy birthday to @IanArmstrong4 , @Sebastian and @ziti 
Have a super day !


----------



## Kuhlkatz (3/4/16)

Happy Birthday @Darkwing , @IanArmstrong4 , @Sebastian and @ziti 

Have a good one, guys!


----------



## Alex (3/4/16)

Belated birthday greetings @johan

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (4/4/16)

Happy Birthday 
@Dystopia 
@Ebrahim Gangat 
@Iceman 
@Jakez 
Have a super day!


----------



## Silver (4/4/16)

Happy Birthday 

@Dystopia 
@Ebrahim Gangat 
@Iceman 
@Jakez 

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dystopia (4/4/16)

Thanks silver now need to get to a vape shop today booya

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (4/4/16)

Dystopia said:


> Thanks silver now need to get to a vape shop today booya
> 
> Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk



Go for it @Dystopia 
You deserve to treat yourself to something really cool!
What you going to buy?


----------



## Dystopia (4/4/16)

Well looking to go rta, so im thinking The Gemini from vaperesso

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (4/4/16)

Dystopia said:


> Well looking to go rta, so im thinking The Gemini from vaperesso
> 
> Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk



That sounds great
Good luck with your choices and let us know what you got - and how it vapes!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (4/4/16)

Happy Birthday @Dystopia , @Ebrahim Gangat , @Iceman and @Jakez 

Hope you have a good one !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (5/4/16)

Happy Birthday 
@daniel craig 
@Immi786 
@OhSnapItsMG 
@Sonja van Rooyen 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (5/4/16)

Happy Birthday @daniel craig , @Immi786 , @OhSnapItsMG and @Sonja van Rooyen 

Have a lekke one guys and girls !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (5/4/16)

Thanks   @Dubz @Kuhlkatz

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/4/16)

Happy Birthday @daniel craig @Immi786 @OhSnapItsMG and @Sonja van Rooyen!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (5/4/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Happy Birthday @daniel craig @Immi786 @OhSnapItsMG and @Sonja van Rooyen!


Thanks @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alex (5/4/16)

Have an awesome day @OhSnapItsMG, @Sonja van Rooyen, @daniel craig and @Immi786

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (5/4/16)

Happy birthday 

@daniel craig 
@Sonja van Rooyen 
@Immi786 
@OhSnapItsMG 

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (5/4/16)

Happiest of happys @Sonja van Rooyen @OhSnapItsMG @Immi786 and @daniel craig ! Hope the vape gods smile upon you on this day!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sonja van Rooyen (5/4/16)

Thank you

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## Waine (5/4/16)

Sonja van Rooyen said:


> Thank you
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


Happy birthday and many more.......  

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (6/4/16)

Happy Birthday 
@Darth_V@PER 
@dekardy 
@james cottrell 
@LaserTagGuy 
Have a super day!


----------



## Silver (6/4/16)

Happy birthday 

@Darth_V@PER 
@dekardy 
@james cottrell 
@LaserTagGuy 

Have a great day!


----------



## Kuhlkatz (6/4/16)

Happy Birthday @Darth_V@PER , @dekardy , @james cottrell and @LaserTagGuy 

Have a good one !


----------



## KarlDP (6/4/16)

Happy bday all. Have a good one


----------



## Dubz (7/4/16)

Happy Birthday 
@Lillybell 
@Matuka 
@Rellik 
Have a super day!


----------



## OreO (7/4/16)

Happy birthday everyone.

Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## Willyza (7/4/16)

Happy Happy Guys


----------



## Silver (7/4/16)

@Lillybell 
@Matuka 
@Rellik 

Have a great day!


----------



## Kuhlkatz (7/4/16)

Happy Birthday @Lillybell , @Matuka and @Rellik 

Hope you have a great day !


----------



## Dubz (8/4/16)

Happy Birthday 
@6ghost9 
@HoodRich 
@Jan 
@MikeVape 
@Script3d 
Have a super day!


----------



## HoodRich (8/4/16)

Thanks Dubz! 

Sent from my LG-H735 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (8/4/16)

Happy Birthday 

@6ghost9 
@HoodRich 
@Jan 
@MikeVape 
@Script3d 

Have a geeat day!


----------



## Stosta (8/4/16)

Happiest of days to @Jan @6ghost9 and @MikeVape and all you other crazy cats!

I can't remember the last time I had a birthday on a Friday, must be awesome!


----------



## 6ghost9 (8/4/16)

Thanks everyone! Even got myself a little vape prezzie from me to me...A Guardian Pipe 3 to

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Jan (8/4/16)

Thx all I appreciate

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kuhlkatz (8/4/16)

Happy Birthday @6ghost9 , @HoodRich , @Jan , @MikeVape and @Script3d 

Best wishes for a lekke day !


----------



## MikeVape (8/4/16)

Thanks guys for the bday wishes


----------



## Willyza (8/4/16)

Happy Happy Guys........
@HoodRich
@Jan
@6ghost9
@Script3d
@MikeVape

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (9/4/16)

Happy Birthday 
@Chronix 
@egrets 
@Marshan GAjanand 
@waja09 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (9/4/16)

Happy Birthday

@waja09 
@Chronix 
@egrets 
@Marshan GAjanand 

Have a great day and weekend!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (9/4/16)

Happy Birthday @Chronix , @egrets , @Marshan GAjanand and @waja09 

Have a great one guys and gals !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## egrets (9/4/16)

Thanks all for the birthday wishes! It's the only B-day wishes I got this year. Thanks a lot! 
Have a great weekend!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/4/16)

Happy Birthday All! Lot's of happies today!


----------



## Dubz (10/4/16)

Happy Birthday 
@BWS 
@Dustin 
@Larry 
@NaZa05 
@ShaneCacks 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Silver (10/4/16)

Happy birthday @Larry , @BWS , @Dustin , @NaZa05 and @ShaneCacks 

Have a great day guys
Have a lekker birthday Sunday vape!

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## ShaneCacks (10/4/16)

Thank you for the birthday wishes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (10/4/16)

ShaneCacks said:


> Thank you for the birthday wishes



What you vaping on your birthday @ShaneCacks ? !!


----------



## Larry (10/4/16)

Thank you so much @Dubz and @Silver

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShaneCacks (10/4/16)

@Silver got my noisy cricket, twisted messes squared vaping some nostalgia twink'd and lord snooty. So good 

@Larry happy birthday man.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dubz (11/4/16)

Happy Birthday 
@gbuckley 
@Jean-Paul 
@kbgvirus 
@Lex Aer 
@Nicholas Savvides 
@Viper_SA 
Have a super day!


----------



## Silver (11/4/16)

Happy birthday 

@Viper_SA , @kbgvirus , @gbuckley , @Jean-Paul , @Lex Aer and @Nicholas Savvides 

Have a great day !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/4/16)

Happy birthday all! Hope you have an awesome day! 

@Viper_SA , @kbgvirus , @gbuckley , @Jean-Paul , @Lex Aer and @Nicholas Savvides

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (11/4/16)

Found you something nice for your birthday @Viper_SA

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## OreO (11/4/16)

Silver said:


> Happy birthday
> 
> @Viper_SA , @kbgvirus , @gbuckley , @Jean-Paul , @Lex Aer and @Nicholas Savvides
> 
> Have a great day !


Happy birthday everybody.

Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## rogue zombie (11/4/16)

Happy birthday@Viper_SA , @kbgvirus , @gbuckley , @Jean-Paul , @Lex Aer and @Nicholas Savvides

Hope its a good'n!


----------



## Larry (11/4/16)

Thanks for the wishes @ShaneCacks hope you had an awesome birthday!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (12/4/16)

Happy Birthday 
@Dash111 
@Uzzi_0401 
@Wazeer Isaacs 
@yuganp 
Have a super day!


----------



## Dubz (13/4/16)

Happy Birthday 
@abdul 
@Johnny2Puffs 
@Marius Combrink 
@Muhammad Rawat 
@TheGrandMaster 
@Zucas 
Have a super day!


----------



## Silver (13/4/16)

Happy birthday for yesterday @yuganp - apologies i missed it. Hope you had a great day

And to you @Wazeer Isaacs


----------



## Silver (13/4/16)

Happy birthday

@Johnny2Puffs - hows it going in Portugal?
@Marius Combrink 
@TheGrandMaster 
@Muhammad Rawat 
@Zucas 

Have a great day!!


----------



## Kuhlkatz (13/4/16)

Happy Birthday @Johnny2Puffs , @Marius Combrink , @Muhammad Rawat and @Zucas 

Hope you guys had a good one !


----------



## Willyza (14/4/16)

Happy  Happy All.......


----------



## Dubz (15/4/16)

Happy Birthday 
@Andre115z 
@Connor 
@m.y vape 
@Trizeh 
@WDE 
Have a super day!


----------



## Kuhlkatz (15/4/16)

Happy Birthday @Andre115z , @Connor , @m.y vape , @Trizeh and @WDE 

Have a great day, guys !


----------



## Dubz (16/4/16)

Happy Birthday 
@Craig Le Roux 
@Ice 
@method1 
@MoMo 
@Twisper 
@User_E 
Have a super day!


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/4/16)

Ooooo a few Birthdays today! Happy Birthday all! Hope you have an awesome day! 
@Craig Le Roux
@Ice
@method1
@MoMo
@Twisper
@User_E


----------



## Willyza (16/4/16)

@Craig Le Roux @method1 @Twisper @Twisper @Ice @MoMo @Twisper @User_E

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (16/4/16)

Happy Birthday @Craig Le Roux , @Ice , @method1 , @MoMo , @Twisper and @User_E 

Have a great day !


----------



## Dubz (17/4/16)

Happy Birthday 
@Just B 
@Nizaam 
@Riaan Aitkem 
@WernerK 
Have a super day!


----------



## Silver (17/4/16)

Ah, missed your birthday yesterday @method1 
My apologies. Hope you had a super day and continue having a great birthday weekend!
Thanks for all you do here and for the awesome juices you make!


----------



## Silver (17/4/16)

Happy birthday @Nizaam , @Riaan Aitkem , @WernerK and @Just B 
Have a super day


----------



## Kuhlkatz (17/4/16)

Happy Birthday @Just B , @Nizaam , @Riaan Aitkem and @WernerK 

Have a great day guys and girls !


----------



## Dubz (18/4/16)

Happy Birthday 
@Hydro_Boyy 
@JimmyZee 
@Manus 
Have a super day!


----------



## Silver (18/4/16)

Happy birthday @Hydro_Boyy , @JimmyZee and @Manus 
Have a super day!


----------



## Kuhlkatz (18/4/16)

Happy Birthday @Hydro_Boyy , @JimmyZee and @Manus 

Have a good one !


----------



## JimmyZee (18/4/16)

Thanks guys. 

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dubz (19/4/16)

Happy Birthday 
@Darren420 
@Dylan Carreira 
@EZBlend 
@Lehan 
@matti_e5 
@mikrouwel 
@Stroodlepuff 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lehan (19/4/16)

Thank you @Dubz

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EZBlend (19/4/16)

Thanks @Dubz

Sent from my SM-A500FU using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (19/4/16)

Happy birthday 

@Darren420 , @Dylan Carreira , @EZBlend , @Lehan 
@matti_e5 , @mikrouwel 
and Stroods! @Stroodlepuff 

Have a great day today


----------



## Lehan (19/4/16)

Thank you @Silver

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Johnny2Puffs (19/4/16)

Thanks guys. Still great here in Portugal even though we only had 7 rainless days since Jan 01. That happens when you live on the Green Coast.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Kuhlkatz (19/4/16)

Happy Birthday @Darren420 , @Dylan Carreira , @EZBlend , @Lehan , @matti_e5 and @mikrouwel 

Hope you've had a great day so far guys !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (19/4/16)

A very special Happy Birthday to @Stroodlepuff 

Stroods, I hope @Gizmo & the rest of the gang spoilt you rotten !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (19/4/16)

Kuhlkatz said:


> A very special Happy Birthday to @Stroodlepuff
> 
> Stroods, I hope @Gizmo & the rest of the gang spoilt you rotten !



They did! I was spoilt absolutely rotten!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (20/4/16)

Happy Birthday 
@Chezzig 
@ReeZ 
@Subwooper 
@Vaping Charm 
@WillieRoux 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (20/4/16)

Happy birthday 

@Chezzig - hope you have a fantastic vape day with the minikins!
@ReeZ, @Subwooper , @Vaping Charm and @WillieRoux 
Have a super day

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Vaping Charm (20/4/16)

Silver said:


> Happy birthday
> 
> @Chezzig - hope you have a fantastic vape day with the minikins!
> @ReeZ, @Subwooper , @Vaping Charm and @WillieRoux
> Have a super day


Thank you @Silver and Happy Birthday to all the above. Bottoms up and Vape till you drop    

Sent from my GT-I9195

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vaping Charm (20/4/16)

Dubz said:


> Happy Birthday
> @Chezzig
> @ReeZ
> @Subwooper
> ...


Morning @Dubz thanx for the wishes and to all the above have an amazing day be safe and Vape strong     

Sent from my GT-I9195

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/4/16)

Happy Birthday All! Hope you all have an awesome day and all your vapes taste just perfect today! 
@Chezzig
@ReeZ
@Subwooper
@Vaping Charm
@WillieRoux

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (20/4/16)

@Chezzig
@ReeZ
@Subwooper
@Vaping Charm
@WillieRoux 


Happy birthday  and to everyone else whom I have missed!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (20/4/16)

Happy Birthday...

@Chezzig 
@ReeZ 
@Subwooper 
@Vaping Charm 
@WillieRoux 

Hope you all have an amazing day

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (20/4/16)

Happy Birthday @Chezzig , @ReeZ , @Subwooper , @Vaping Charm and @WillieRoux 

Hope you a great day peeps, and all the best wishes for the year ahead !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Chezzig (20/4/16)

Silver said:


> Happy birthday
> 
> @Chezzig - hope you have a fantastic vape day with the minikins!
> @ReeZ, @Subwooper , @Vaping Charm and @WillieRoux
> Have a super day


 Thank you at Silver  My Minikins are right next to me

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Chezzig (20/4/16)

Happy Birthday to my Twins too @ReeZ @Subwooper @Vaping Charm and @WillieRoux May you all have an amazingly vaping day

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vaping Charm (20/4/16)

Chezzig said:


> Happy Birthday to my Twins too @ReeZ @Subwooper @Vaping Charm and @WillieRoux May you all have an amazingly vaping day


I got more Birthday wishes on here than anywhere else.  Love this family 

Sent from my GT-I9195

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Dubz (21/4/16)

Happy Birthday 
@Adksuperman 
@bloo 
@GearBest.com 
@Shooter21 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chezzig (21/4/16)

Happy Birthday @Adksuperman ; @bloo @GearBest.com & @Shooter21 ... have an awesome day filled with many lung fills of vape

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GearBest.com (21/4/16)

Haha thanks for the birthday vows

Cheers,

June

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kuhlkatz (21/4/16)

Happy Birthday @Adksuperman , @bloo , @GearBest.com , @nemo and @Shooter21 

Have a great day you all !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Zahz (21/4/16)

Happy birthday @Adksuperman 
@bloo
@GearBest.com
@Shooter21

Hope you guys have a fogging awesome day and many more to come !  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## nemo (22/4/16)

Kuhlkatz said:


> Happy Birthday @Adksuperman , @bloo , @GearBest.com , @nemo and @Shooter21
> 
> Have a great day you all !


Thank you very much 

Sent from my AG CHROME ULTRA using Tapatalk


----------



## Dubz (22/4/16)

Happy Birthday 
@aXe 
@Dean Konidaris 
@Heather Bell 
@Nicola Bursnall 
Have a super day!


----------



## Dubz (23/4/16)

Happy Birthday 
@Jysin 
@rabbitneko 
@Scissorhands 
@Tiaan PTA 
@xstrid3rx 
@yobbo 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (24/4/16)

Happy Birthday 
@andre_r_gomes 
@MetalGearX 
@Shako 
@Wyni86 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (24/4/16)

Happy birthday 

@andre_r_gomes , @MetalGearX 
@Shako , @Wyni86 

Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kuhlkatz (24/4/16)

Happy Birthday @andre_r_gomes , @MetalGearX , @Shako and @Wyni86 

Have a great day !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MetalGearX (24/4/16)

thanks guys

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dubz (25/4/16)

Happy Birthday 
@Alex25 
@h2vape 
@Ingo von Sabler 
@Moe Shi 
@NYRAD 
@Varo 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (25/4/16)

@h2vape , @Alex25 
@Ingo von Sabler , @Moe Shi 
@NYRAD , @Varo 

Have a great day!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (25/4/16)

@andre_r_gomes
@MetalGearX
@Shako,
@Wyni86
@h2vape
@Alex25
@Ingo von Sabler
@Moe Shi
@NYRAD
@Varo
@Charles03
@Drmzindec
@remydp
@Sky

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (26/4/16)

Happy Birthday 
@Charles03 
@Drmzindec 
@remydp 
@Sky 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (26/4/16)

Happy birthday


@Charles03 , @Drmzindec @remydp and @Sky 

Have a great day today!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (26/4/16)

Happy Birthday @Charles03 , @Drmzindec , @remydp and @Sky 

Have a good one !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brotiform (26/4/16)

Happy Birthday all


----------



## remydp (26/4/16)

Thanks gents!  

Sent from my Redmi Note 2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouder (26/4/16)

Happy Birthday guys!


----------



## Dubz (27/4/16)

Happy Birthday 
@BillySexCrime 
@dissol 
@JOPO Strydom 
@JuanH 
@The_Fran 
@Veez 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brotiform (27/4/16)

Happy happy


----------



## Silver (27/4/16)

Happy Birthday 

@BillySexCrime , @dissol 
@JOPO Strydom , @JuanH 
@The_Fran ,@Veez 

Have a great day today!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (27/4/16)

Happy Birthday @BillySexCrime , @dissol , @JOPO Strydom , @JuanH , @The_Fran and @Veez 

Have a good one guys !


----------



## Dubz (28/4/16)

Happy Birthday 
@Casper 
@Idrees 
@Michael Buys 
Have a super day!


----------



## brotiform (28/4/16)

Happy happy


----------



## Silver (28/4/16)

Happy Birthday

@Casper, @Idrees and @Michael Buys 

Have a super day guys!


----------



## Willyza (28/4/16)

Happy Happy All

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (28/4/16)

Happy Birthday @Casper , @Idrees and @Michael Buys 

Have a lekke one, guys !


----------



## Clouder (28/4/16)

me and @Casper are twins... Happy Bday to myself


----------



## Clouder (28/4/16)

By the way, I EXPECT @Casper to buy me a Cuboid for our birfffffday!

Even though he gets nothing!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (28/4/16)

Well, Happy Birthday to you too @Clouder   Have a good one !

I checked the list last night ( past midnight ) and I could not remember if you and @Casper were actually twins or just boets, as I only saw his name in the list. 
Maybe @Silver or @Alex can fix up your birthday so it warns us correctly


----------



## Clouder (28/4/16)

Thanx @Kuhlkatz


----------



## Silver (28/4/16)

*Extra special birthday wishes @Clouder!*

Hope you had a lekker day and have a super long weekend!!

Take care -

PS - keep the subox 
PPS - Regarding the system not specifying its your birthday - I am pretty sure it has to do with your privacy settings. Go review them when you are next on a normal browser

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouder (28/4/16)

@Silver I will do so! Thanx man!! I will definately keep the Subox!

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (29/4/16)

Happy Birthday 
@JollyVaper 
@Lamont_kasselman 
@Mauritz 
@Nick 
@PeterHarris 
@The Golf 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (29/4/16)

Happy Birthday to @JollyVaper , @Lamont_kasselman , @Nick , @The Golf , Mixmaster @Mauritz and Special Agent @PeterHarris 

Hope you lot have a great day and best wishes for a fantastic year ahead !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## The Golf (29/4/16)

Thank you ☺

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/4/16)

Happy Birthday Guys! Hope you have an awesome day! 
@JollyVaper
@Lamont_kasselman
@Mauritz
@Nick
@PeterHarris
@The Golf

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (29/4/16)

Happy Birthday

@JollyVaper , @Lamont_kasselman , @Nick , @Mauritz - 
@PeterHarris - hope the Cerabis is treating you well
@The Golf - where've you been TheGolf?!

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (29/4/16)

@PeterHarris !!! Happiest of birthdays!!! Hope you get spoilt!

Happy birthday to the everyone else celebrating their births today, and happy Friday to everyone else!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Golf (29/4/16)

Silver said:


> Happy Birthday
> 
> @JollyVaper , @Lamont_kasselman , @Nick , @Mauritz -
> @PeterHarris - hope the Cerabis is treating you well
> ...


Lol iv been lurking around, reading, really awesome to see our forum explode in the way it has.

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Clouder (29/4/16)

Happy Happy fellas!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PeterHarris (29/4/16)

Silver said:


> Happy Birthday
> 
> @JollyVaper , @Lamont_kasselman , @Nick , @Mauritz -
> @PeterHarris - hope the Cerabis is treating you well
> ...


cerabis definitely topping the list of best bday gifts

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (30/4/16)

Happy Birthday 
@Migs 
@pimcowboy 
Have a super day!


----------



## Silver (30/4/16)

Happy birthday @Migs and @pimcowboy 
Have a great birthday!!


----------



## brotiform (30/4/16)

Happy happy


----------



## Dubz (1/5/16)

Happy Birthday 
@Snape of Vape 
Have a super day!


----------



## Silver (1/5/16)

Ah, happy birthday @Snape of Vape now from overseas!
Hope you well and enjoy your day!


----------



## johan (1/5/16)

Happy birthday @Snape of Vape! I will be in your backyard end of June 2016 for business - which city/town are you located?


----------



## Dubz (2/5/16)

Happy Birthday 
@Crockett 
@Renaldo 
Have a super day!


----------



## Crockett (2/5/16)

Thanks so much @Dubz!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (2/5/16)

Happy Birthday @Crockett 
Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Snape of Vape (2/5/16)

johan said:


> Happy birthday @Snape of Vape! I will be in your backyard end of June 2016 for business - which city/town are you located?



In the Southern part of the country, close to Belgium. Let me know which dates as we are going to Barcelona around that time


----------



## Silver (2/5/16)

Snape of Vape said:


> In the Southern part of the country, close to Belgium. Let me know which dates as we are going to Barcelona around that time



Wow, Barcelona!
What a place
Enjoy @Snape of Vape

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan (2/5/16)

Snape of Vape said:


> In the Southern part of the country, close to Belgium. Let me know which dates as we are going to Barcelona around that time



Not fixed yet, but will be in the last week of June or 1'st week of July - will pm you as soon as dates are set.


----------



## Dubz (3/5/16)

Happy Birthday 
@Ernest 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (3/5/16)

Happy Birthday 
@Ernest 
Have a great day today!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (3/5/16)

It's @Ernest 's birthday and he can cry if he wants to! Preferably not though...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Casper (3/5/16)

Thanks for the wishs on 28Apr guys! You okes rock!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dubz (5/5/16)

Happy Birthday 
@gertvanjoe 
@Gopi 
@NewOobY 
@Spiri 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brotiform (5/5/16)

Happy Birthday julle


----------



## Willyza (5/5/16)

Happy Happy Guys


----------



## Silver (5/5/16)

Happy birthday

@gertvanjoe , @NewOobY 
@Gopi , @Spiri 

Have a super day today!


----------



## Stosta (5/5/16)

@NewOobY !!!!!! Happiest of days buddy!!!!! I hope you got showered with DIY goodies!!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## gertvanjoe (5/5/16)

Thanks @Silver

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (6/5/16)

Happy Birthday 
@Anneli Jooste 
@Kaizer 
@Mr Vee 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## brotiform (6/5/16)

Happy Birthday


----------



## Stosta (6/5/16)

@Kaizer ! In case you forgot it is actually your birthday. Remind people that know you (not me) to give you lots of vape gear!

Also, just have a really cool day!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## NewOobY (6/5/16)

thanks everyone for the wishes


----------



## Dubz (7/5/16)

Happy Birthday 
@DizZa 
@HeisenberggQ 
@J Vaper 
@RooiRoman 
@Steve Claassen 
Have a super day!


----------



## brotiform (7/5/16)

Happy happy


----------



## Dubz (9/5/16)

Happy Birthday 
@Constavapeted 
@Ediskrad 
@LJRanger 
@Thomas O`Reilly 
@Tobie Cilliers 
Have a super day!


----------



## brotiform (9/5/16)

Happy birthday


----------



## Silver (9/5/16)

Happy Birthday 

@Constavapeted , @Ediskrad 
@LJRanger , @Thomas O`Reilly 
@Tobie Cilliers 

And happy birthday for last week @Kaizer, sorry I missed it.

Have a super day fellow vapers!

Reactions: Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (9/5/16)

Happy Happy Guys


----------



## Dubz (10/5/16)

Happy Birthday 
@Casper Rasper Show 
@CraftyZA 
@DemonicBunnee 
@LeighB 
@Rivas 
Have a super day!


----------



## brotiform (10/5/16)

Happy birthday


----------



## Willyza (10/5/16)

Have a great day Guys........


----------



## Silver (10/5/16)

Happy Birthday 

@CraftyZA , @DemonicBunnee 
@Casper Rasper Show , @LeighB and @Rivas

Have a great day today. May the vape be fantastic!


----------



## CraftyZA (10/5/16)

Thanks guys. 
Vape will be so-so. Rx200 with griffin.
Replacement window for ithaka is on the water. From greece, to spain, sa. Once it lands things will be perfect again in vapeland.
Got some honey circles steeping, along with cookies & cream and also melon.
Missing my decent nets.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Dubz (11/5/16)

Happy Birthday 
@Create-A-Cloud 
@isiemoe 
@WestCoastFog 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (11/5/16)

Happy birthday 

@isiemoe , @Create-A-Cloud and @WestCoastFog 

Have a fabulous day!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## isiemoe (11/5/16)

Thanks @Dubz and @Silver

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dubz (12/5/16)

Happy Birthday 
@Devaper 
@jasonb 
@Johan Heyns 
@QBad 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (12/5/16)

Happy Birthday 

@Devaper , @jasonb 
@Johan Heyns and @QBad 

Have a great day!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/5/16)

A very Happy Birthday to Hi Ho @Silver! All the very best!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (12/5/16)

OMW!!! Happy Birthday @Silver 

Your birthday is/was hidden i suppose .

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Stosta (12/5/16)

Happiest of Birthdays @Silver you crafty fox!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver (12/5/16)

Thanks @Rob Fisher , @Dubz and @Stosta !!

No craftiness intended I promise.
@Dubz, you are right, I changed my settings this morning after i saw your birthday post.
I think I turned them off a while back to check something when we were doing something on the backend and I forgot to switch it back on... My apologies... Haha

Thanks for the wishes. Today is going to be a great day
And happy birthday to my fellow 12th of May ers

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (12/5/16)

Happy Birthday to @Devaper , @jasonb , @Johan Heyns and @QBad 

Have a good one guys !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (12/5/16)

@Silver , you can run but you can't hide 

A very Happy Birthday bud. Hope you have a great day and best wishes for your year ahead !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## shaunnadan (12/5/16)

@Silver Happy Birthday Boss !!!!!

wishing you have an awesome day with nothing but laughter, fun and happiness...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (12/5/16)

Lol @shaunnadan - thanks so much!
Thats so cool

Haha

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan (12/5/16)

*Happy Birthday* @Silver!

​

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (13/5/16)

Happy Birthday 
@Ash 
@JPODS 
@Lim 
@MajorVapor 
@Random-Hero 
@rogue zombie 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (13/5/16)

Happy happy @Lim @rogue zombie @Random-Hero ! Hope you guys have an amazing Friday, and your birthdays are good too!


----------



## rogue zombie (13/5/16)

Ag did I miss @Silver 's birthday. In my defense, my wife is not a member of the forum, and she always reminds me of birthdays because I am terrible at it.

Happy birthday bud! All the best for the year ahead, and please stay on topic in the thread

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver (13/5/16)

Happy birthday 

@rogue zombie , @Lim , @Random-Hero
@JPODS , @Ash , @MajorVapor 

Have a great day and weekend!

PS - @rogue zombie , any special birthday mix today?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## brotiform (13/5/16)

Happy Birthday to all , especially my favourite Asian @JPODS !!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie (13/5/16)

Silver said:


> Happy birthday
> 
> @rogue zombie , @Lim , @Random-Hero
> @JPODS , @Ash , @MajorVapor
> ...



Coincidentally Im vaping one of your favourite profiles - Lime Menthol 
But mine is not very strong.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/5/16)

Happy Birthday Peeps! @rogue zombie, @Lim, @Random-Hero, @JPODS, @Ash and @MajorVapor!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (13/5/16)

rogue zombie said:


> Coincidentally Im vaping one of your favourite profiles - Lime Menthol
> But mine is not very strong.



Mmmmmm.... Enjoy!!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (14/5/16)

Happy Birthday 
@Daneel 
@DXIV 
@Festival Panda 
@YeOldeOke 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVaper (14/5/16)

Happy birthday all.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie (14/5/16)

HAppy Bday to all the people who i missed and have them today!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (14/5/16)

Missed yesterday, so belated Happy Birthday to @rogue zombie , @Lim , @Random-Hero , @JPODS , @Ash and @MajorVapor 
Hope you all had a great Friday.


 Happy Birthday to @Daneel , @DXIV , @Festival Panda and @YeOldeOke 
Hope you all have a great day and a relaxed weekend !

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## brotiform (14/5/16)

Happy happy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (15/5/16)

Happy Birthday 
@KingSize 
@King_HussainAhmed 
@LeonG 
@Striker 
Have a super day!


----------



## Silver (15/5/16)

Happy Birthday 

@LeonG 
@KingSize 
@King_HussainAhmed 
@Striker 

Have a lovely day!

PS- happy birthday for yesterday @YeOldeOke


----------



## SAVaper (15/5/16)

Happy birthday all!


----------



## KingSize (15/5/16)

Thanks Silver!

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (15/5/16)

Thanks guys.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dubz (16/5/16)

Happy Birthday 
@Byron 
@JasonX77 
@Karen Jackson 
@OPCGP 
@ridgeback 
@Vape_r 
Have a super day!


----------



## Byron (16/5/16)

Dubz said:


> Happy Birthday
> @Byron
> @JasonX77
> @Karen Jackson
> ...


Thank you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (16/5/16)

Happy Birthday 

@Byron , @Vape_r 
@JasonX77 , @Karen Jackson 
@OPCGP , @ridgeback 

Have a great day!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Willyza (16/5/16)

Happy Happy Guys
@LeonG
@KingSize
@Striker
@King_HussainAhmed
@Byron 
@Vape_r
@JasonX77 
@Karen Jackson
@OPCGP 
@ridgeback


----------



## SAVaper (16/5/16)

Wow, a lot of names for today. Happy birthday to all.


----------



## Dubz (17/5/16)

Happy Birthday  @Neal. Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (17/5/16)

Happy Birthay @Neal ! 
Have a great day.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## brotiform (17/5/16)

Happy birthday everyone , sharing your day with my wife

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (17/5/16)

Happy Birthday @Neal ! Hope you have a great day!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/5/16)

Happy Birthday @Neal ! 
Have a cracker of a day.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Lim (17/5/16)

Thanks all for the birthday wish

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (18/5/16)

Happy Birthday 
@AniDey 
@Chris du Toit 
@Lloyd 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (19/5/16)

Happy Birthday 
@Kyle Renney 
@MunG 
Have a super day!


----------



## brotiform (19/5/16)

Happy happy


----------



## Cerberus (19/5/16)




----------



## Dubz (20/5/16)

Happy Birthday 
@LeonRSA 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Spydro (20/5/16)

Miss a few days and fall WAY behind...

Happy B-Day to all.

@Chezzig
@ReeZ
@Subwooper
@Vaping Charm
@WillieRoux
@Adksuperman
@bloo
@GearBest.com
@Shooter21
@aXe
@Dean Konidaris
@Heather Bell
@Nicola Bursnall
@Jysin
@rabbitneko
@Scissorhands
@Tiaan PTA
@xstrid3rx
@yobbo
@andre_r_gomes
@MetalGearX
@Shako
@Wyni86
*@Alex25*
@h2vape
@Ingo von Sabler
@Moe Shi
@NYRAD
@Varo
*@Charles03*
@Drmzindec
@remydp
@Sky
*@BillySexCrime*
@dissol
@JOPO Strydom
@JuanH
@The_Fran
@Veez
*@Casper*
@Idrees
@Michael Buys
*@JollyVaper*
@Lamont_kasselman
@Mauritz
@Nick
@PeterHarris
@The Golf
*@Migs*
@pimcowboy
*@Snape of Vape*
*@Crockett*
@Renaldo
*@Ernest*
*@gertvanjoe*
@Gopi
@NewOobY
@Spiri
*@Anneli Jooste*
@Kaizer
@Mr Vee
*@DizZa*
@HeisenberggQ
@J Vaper
@RooiRoman
@Steve Claassen
*@Constavapeted*
@Ediskrad
@LJRanger
@Thomas O`Reilly
@Tobie Cilliers
*@Casper Rasper Show*
@CraftyZA
@DemonicBunnee
@LeighB
@Rivas
*@Create-A-Cloud*
@isiemoe
@WestCoastFog
*@Devaper*
@jasonb
@Johan Heyns
@QBad
*@Silver*
*@Ash*
@JPODS
@Lim
@MajorVapor
@Random-Hero
@rogue zombie
*@Daneel*
@DXIV
@Festival Panda
@YeOldeOke
*@KingSize*
@King_HussainAhmed
@LeonG
@Striker
*@Byron*
@JasonX77
@Karen Jackson
@OPCGP
@ridgeback
@Vape_r
*@Neal*
*@AniDey*
@Chris du Toit
@Lloyd
*@Kyle Renney*
@MunG
*@LeonRSA*

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Thanks 6


----------



## Random-Hero (20/5/16)

Thanks bud!!!


----------



## Dubz (21/5/16)

Happy Birthday 
@BioHAZarD 
@MikeyB 
@PistolJay 
@PsiSan 
@Rob13579 
@Tai 
Have a super day!


----------



## brotiform (21/5/16)

Happy birthday


----------



## Silver (21/5/16)

Happy birthday 

@BioHAZarD , @MikeyB 
@PistolJay , @PsiSan 
@Rob13579 , @Tai 

Have a great day and weekend!


----------



## BioHAZarD (21/5/16)

Dubz said:


> Happy Birthday
> @BioHAZarD
> @MikeyB
> @PistolJay
> ...


Thanks @Dubz

Sent from my Note 4

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (21/5/16)

Silver said:


> Happy birthday
> 
> @BioHAZarD , @MikeyB
> @PistolJay , @PsiSan
> ...


Thanks @Silver

Now to decide what vape gear to spoil myself with   

Sent from my Note 4

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (21/5/16)

BioHAZarD said:


> Thanks @Silver
> 
> Now to decide what vape gear to spoil myself with
> 
> Sent from my Note 4



Good idea - go for it

Lol, I am embarrassed to say that i havent bought myself my birthday vape pressie yet - (from the 12th)
Just been too hectic...
At the rate I am going, it will probably be old news by the time i get it - haha


----------



## BioHAZarD (21/5/16)

Silver said:


> Good idea - go for it
> 
> Lol, I am embarrassed to say that i havent bought myself my birthday vape pressie yet - (from the 12th)
> Just been too hectic...
> At the rate I am going, it will probably be old news by the time i get it - haha


Gotta wait for the new Minikin  

Sent from my Note 4

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (22/5/16)

Happy Birthday 
@vjackoza 
Have a super day!


----------



## brotiform (22/5/16)

Happy birthday


----------



## Dubz (23/5/16)

Happy Birthday 
@DamianDB 
@Dea121 
@DS_vaper 
@Sam Haasbroek 
Have a super day!


----------



## Silver (23/5/16)

Happy Birthday 

@DamianDB , @Dea121 
@DS_vaper , @Sam Haasbroek 

Have a great day and year!


----------



## brotiform (23/5/16)

Happy Birthday 

@DamianDB , @Dea121
@DS_vaper , @Sam Haasbroek


----------



## ChadB (23/5/16)

Happy birthday all!


----------



## DS_vaper (23/5/16)

Shot brother 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Willyza (23/5/16)

Ye Happy to All


----------



## Dubz (24/5/16)

Happy Birthday 
@CopperZA 
@Bender 
@Cruzz_33 
@Shafeeq 
@ShamZ 
Have a super day!


----------



## Silver (24/5/16)

Happy Birthday 

@Bender , @CopperZA 
@Cruzz_33 , @Shafeeq , @ShamZ 

Have a great day!


----------



## brotiform (24/5/16)

Happy birthday


----------



## ShamZ (24/5/16)

Thanks guys!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cruzz_33 (24/5/16)

Thanks @Silver and the whole ecigssa community!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta (24/5/16)

@Cruzz_33 and @ShamZ ! Happiest of days guys!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (25/5/16)

Happy Birthday  @werner84. Have a super day!


----------



## brotiform (25/5/16)

Happy happy @werner84


----------



## Silver (25/5/16)

Happy birthday @werner84 , have a great day


----------



## DS_vaper (25/5/16)

Happy birth day 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dubz (26/5/16)

Happy Birthday 
@Power Vapes SA 
@Ridi786 
Have a super day!


----------



## Ridi786 (26/5/16)

Dubz said:


> Happy Birthday
> @Power Vapes SA
> @Ridi786
> Have a super day!



Thanks Dubz


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brotiform (26/5/16)

Happy birthday guys


----------



## Silver (26/5/16)

Happy birthday @Ridi786 and @Power Vapes SA 
Enjoy today!


----------



## Dubz (27/5/16)

Happy Birthday 
@Imperator 
@mAlice 
@Redeemer 
@RichJB 
@Vapers Paradise 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## brotiform (27/5/16)

Happy Birthday

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (27/5/16)

Happy birthday today to

@Redeemer - where you been Redeemer ?  
@mAlice , @RichJB , @Vapers Paradise , @Imperator 

Have a great day and weekend ahead!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Willyza (27/5/16)

Happy Happy Guys

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redeemer (27/5/16)

Thanx all, at least I'm getting half day off

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/5/16)

Happy Birthday Guys!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Imperator (27/5/16)




----------



## Dubz (28/5/16)

Happy Birthday 
@Stosta 
@phatsmurph 
@Taariq404 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (28/5/16)

Happy birthday 

@Stosta - have an awesome one!

And to @phatsmurph and @Taariq404 

Have a lekker day and weekend!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brotiform (28/5/16)

Happy birthday @Stosta

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz (28/5/16)

Hey Happy Hatch day Mr @Stosta!

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (28/5/16)

Thanks guys! Much love!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (29/5/16)

Happy Birthday 
@Caveman 
@Elmari Ashford-Britz 
@Spongebob 
Have a super day!


----------



## Caveman (29/5/16)

Dubz said:


> Happy Birthday
> @Caveman
> @Elmari Ashford-Britz
> @Spongebob
> Have a super day!


Thanks a lot  

Sent from my SM-P601 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (30/5/16)

Happy Birthday 
@jaymo 
@wiesbang 
Have a super day!


----------



## Silver (30/5/16)

Belated wishes for yesterday @Caveman , @Spongebob , @Elmari Ashford-Britz 
Hope you had a great day


----------



## Silver (30/5/16)

Happy Birthday 
@wiesbang and @jaymo 
Have a great day!


----------



## wiesbang (30/5/16)

Thanx Silver


----------



## Elmari Ashford-Britz (30/5/16)

Lol thanks dude


----------



## Stosta (30/5/16)

@wiesbang ! Happy happy happy!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redeemer (30/5/16)

September must be the moth of LOVE, judging by all these B-Days in May

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spongebob (30/5/16)

Thank you 

Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (31/5/16)

Happy Birthday 
@GerharddP 
@Jannie Jordaan 
@montezuma 
@MrKillums 
@Shr1k3 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brotiform (31/5/16)

Happy birthday


----------



## SAVaper (31/5/16)

Happy birthday to all.


----------



## GerharddP (31/5/16)

Dubz said:


> Happy Birthday
> @GerharddP
> @Jannie Jordaan
> @montezuma
> ...



Thank you very much and a very happy Bday to all the others as well.

Now if someone could PIF me a DNA 200 that would be awesome....

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stosta (31/5/16)

GerharddP said:


> Thank you very much and a very happy Bday to all the others as well.


Happy birthday buddy!!! May the bluebird of happiness fly over and bless you with a present today!


----------



## GerharddP (31/5/16)

Stosta said:


> Happy birthday buddy!!! May the bluebird of happiness fly over and bless you with a present today!


Thanks bud....hope so too...something to keep these old bones alive and kicking

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dubz (1/6/16)

Happy Birthday 
@KB_314 
@ramiz 
@Rasool 
@Rebel 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## brotiform (1/6/16)

Happy birthday

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (1/6/16)

Happy birthday @KB_314 ! Please bring cake.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (1/6/16)

Happy birthday 

@KB_314 , @Rebel
@ramiz, @Rasool 

Have a superb day and year ahead!

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Willyza (1/6/16)

Happy Happy Guys 

@Rebel
@ramiz
@KB_314 
@Rasool

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## KB_314 (1/6/16)

Thanks for the birthday wishes everyone! 
And in response to the influx of queries... yes, I do in-fact have a gift registry. You can find it here... 
http://www.reosmods.com/index.php

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Dubz (2/6/16)

Happy Birthday 
@andro 
@Goku's cloud 
@HouseOfVape 
@NnoS 
@PrinceVlad 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## brotiform (2/6/16)

Happy birthday everyone


----------



## Willyza (2/6/16)

Happy Happy Guys


----------



## NnoS (2/6/16)

Thanks guys. I also started vaping 2 days after my birthday so it will be my 1 year quitting smokes anniversary soon too


----------



## andro (2/6/16)

Thanks guys


----------



## Silver (2/6/16)

Wow, big birthday day today

Happy birthday

@andro , @Goku's cloud 
@HouseOfVape , @NnoS and @PrinceVlad 

Have a lovely day!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## johan (2/6/16)

@andro 

I don't have the skills te be a Tattoo Artist, but here you go 

​

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (3/6/16)

Happy Birthday 
@aqil_jac 
@Kalashnikov 
@Vapington 
Have a super day!


----------



## Silver (3/6/16)

Happy Birthday 

@Vapington 
@Kalashnikov 
@aqil_jac 

Have a super Friday and weekend guys!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (3/6/16)

Happy Happy Guys


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/6/16)

Happy Birthday boys!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (4/6/16)

Happy Birthday 
@Craig0 
@Michael Ueckermann 
@Vaughn 
@Wolfgang 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVaper (4/6/16)

Happy birthday everyone.


----------



## Willyza (4/6/16)

Happy Happy Guys


----------



## Dubz (5/6/16)

Happy Birthday 
@Ashley A 
@Attie 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (5/6/16)

Happy birthday
@Attie ans @Ashley A 
Have a super Sunday and a great year ahead !

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Willyza (5/6/16)

@Attie 
@Ashley A 
Happy Happy Guys

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Attie (5/6/16)

Thank you guys...!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gizmo (5/6/16)

@Attie happy birthday bud!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Ollie (5/6/16)

Happy Birthday @Attie

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (7/6/16)

Happy Birthday 
@Pappi 
@Slick 
@Sn00py 
Have a super day!


----------



## Silver (7/6/16)

Happy birthday 

@Slick, @Sn00py and @Pappi 

Have a great day guys

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Willyza (7/6/16)

Happy Happy 2 All


----------



## Dubz (8/6/16)

Happy Birthday 
@Cashif 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (8/6/16)

Happy birthday @Cashif 
You need to make a post for us on your birthday
Have a great day


----------



## Dubz (10/6/16)

Happy Birthday 
@BrendzZ 
@DrSirus-88 
@MaddyJ 
@Moey 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## brotiform (10/6/16)

Happy happy


----------



## Willyza (10/6/16)

Happy happy Guys


----------



## Stosta (10/6/16)

Happiest of days @DrSirus-88 !!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (10/6/16)

Happy Birthday 

@DrSirus-88 , @Moey
@BrendzZ , @MaddyJ

Have a great day and a lovely birthday weekend!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Alexander Scott (10/6/16)

Happy Birthday Vapers, not gonna tag names, just scared I might miss a name, lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DrSirus-88 (10/6/16)

Thanks everyone. Much appreciated


----------



## Dubz (11/6/16)

Happy Birthday 
@Aneego 
@Coco 
@Jebula999 
@Juno 
@Khabir Tayob 
@LFC 
@Michael van Jaarsveld 
@Monica Hedder 
@Monnie_Ark 
@Richio 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Michael van Jaarsveld (11/6/16)

Dubz said:


> Happy Birthday
> @Aneego
> @Coco
> @Jebula999
> ...


Thanks guys!!! 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Moey (12/6/16)

Thank you guys

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (12/6/16)

Happy Birthday 
@ettiennedj 
@sideshowruki 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ettiennedj (12/6/16)

Much appreciated. Thanks @Dubz

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Richio (12/6/16)

Thank you @Dubz

Reactions: Like 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## Silver (13/6/16)

Happy Birthday 
@Anwar and @Brynard 
Have a great day guys!

And happy birthday to the guys I missed over the weekend. Some longstanding members celebrating over the weekend. Hope you had a good one. @Richio, @Jebula999 , @LFC to name a few.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (13/6/16)

Happy Birthday 
@Anwar 
@Brynard 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jebula999 (13/6/16)

Thanks @Dubz and @Silver 

Much appreciated

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dubz (14/6/16)

Happy Birthday 
@BooRad 
@Daniel Saaiman 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brotiform (14/6/16)

Happy birthday everyone


----------



## Silver (14/6/16)

Happy birthday @BooRad and @Daniel Saaiman 
Have a super day!


----------



## Willyza (14/6/16)

Happy Happy All.......


----------



## Dubz (15/6/16)

Happy Birthday 
@Matthew Buxton 
@Sydmeister 
@Zodiac 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (15/6/16)

Happy birthday!
@Zodiac @Sydmeister @Matthew Buxton 
Have a super day


----------



## Willyza (15/6/16)

@Matthew Buxton
@Sydmeister
@Zodiac

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dubz (16/6/16)

Happy Birthday 
@Alawhie 
@Clintmavro 
@Fiki 
@KC_ 
@Srsgfx 
@tesawor 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVaper (16/6/16)

Happy birthday all. Have a nice public holiday.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (16/6/16)

Happy Birthday 

@Alawhie , @Clintmavro 
@Fiki , @KC_ 
@Srsgfx , @tesawor 

Have a great day!


----------



## Willyza (16/6/16)

Happy happy All...


----------



## TheVapeApe (16/6/16)

Happy Birthday all hope it was a awesome day
@KC_ @Clintmavro @Fiki 
@tesawor @Srsgfx @Alawhie 
Sorry so late but enjoy the last few hours


----------



## johan (17/6/16)

Happy Birthday @Poppie - may @Silver spoil you rotten today!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Silver (17/6/16)

@johan, you beat me to it! All the way from the green isle! Thanks

Happy birthday @Poppie - for those who dont know, she is my dear mom
Wishing you a super day, weekend and year ahead!!


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/6/16)

Happy Birthday @Poppie! Wished you on your FaceBook page already but let's wish you here as well! I hope Hi Ho @Silver spoils you today!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (17/6/16)

Happy Birthday 
@chris17 
@DIGITALMIST 
@PieterRoodt 
@Poppie 
@Raslin 
@Wdnsdy 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DrSirus-88 (17/6/16)

Happy happy everyone.

May you all have a blessed one.

@chris17 
@DIGITALMIST 
@PieterRoodt 
@Poppie - hope @Silver makes it very special 
@Raslin 
@Wdnsdy 

Hope you have all taken this day off to extend your weekend.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Frikkie6000 (17/6/16)

Happy Birthday Guys !! I'm with @DrSirus-88 on this one, hope you took the day off !


----------



## PieterRoodt (17/6/16)

Thanks @DrSirus-88 and @Dubz appreciate it alot!!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dubz (18/6/16)

Happy Birthday 
@drew 
@Rudy 
@SgtKilowog 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (18/6/16)

Dubz said:


> Happy Birthday
> @drew
> @Rudy
> @SgtKilowog
> Have a super day!



Wow, happy birthday @drew - hope you have a great day and weekend!
And happy birthday to @Rudy and @SgtKilowog !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## daniel craig (18/6/16)

Happy Birthday @drew  
Have an awesome day

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (19/6/16)

Happy Birthday 
@Alex_123 
@V1L3 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (19/6/16)

Happy birthday @Alex_123 and @V1L3 
Have a great day!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (20/6/16)

Happy Birthday 
@Bumblebabe 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (20/6/16)

Oh wow, happy birthday @Bumblebabe 
Hope you have fabulous day!
And hope @BumbleBee spoils you

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (20/6/16)

Happy Birthday @Bumblebabe ---> the most awesomest wifey ever! 



Welcome to the _*40's*_

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Bumblebabe (20/6/16)

Thank you everyone

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Dubz (21/6/16)

Happy Birthday 
@Deon 
@Dylanels6 
@JC Okie 
@PanMan88 
@saiman 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (21/6/16)

Happy birthday @Deon, @Dylanels6 , @PanMan88 and @saiman 

And to international member @JC Okie - havent see you for a while

Have a super birthday!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## moolies86 (21/6/16)

Hapy bday @Deon,@Dylanels6,@PanMan88 , @saiman and @JC Okie

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deckie (21/6/16)

Happy birthday everyone. Make today yours


----------



## Dubz (22/6/16)

Happy Birthday 
@Dobie 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (22/6/16)

Happy birthday @Dobie - have a great day!


----------



## Willyza (22/6/16)

Happy Happy @Dobie


----------



## Deckie (22/6/16)

Happy birthday @Dobie. Have an awesome day.


----------



## Silent Echo (22/6/16)

Happy birthday @Dobie


----------



## Dubz (23/6/16)

Happy Birthday 
@Phillip868 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## brotiform (23/6/16)

Happy birthday everyone


----------



## Deckie (23/6/16)

Happy birthday @Phillip868  .. Have a cool day.


----------



## Willyza (23/6/16)

Happy Happy @Phillip868


----------



## Silver (23/6/16)

Happy birthday @Phillip868 
Have a great day!


----------



## Phillip868 (23/6/16)

Thanks guys, I appreciate it. I hope everyone else is also having a great day.


----------



## moolies86 (23/6/16)

Happy bday @Phillip868


----------



## SAVaper (23/6/16)

Happy birthday everyone!


----------



## moolies86 (23/6/16)

Happy bday @Phillip868


----------



## Henx (23/6/16)

Happy bday @Phillip868 !!


----------



## Dobie (23/6/16)

Lol nice! Thanks for the well wishes yesterday everyone!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (24/6/16)

Happy Birthday 
@BansheeZA 
@Gerhard Jansen van Vuuren 
@MarcelinoJ 
@ScorpionL2K 
@shehzaad 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Deckie (24/6/16)

Happy birthday guys . Have an awesome day.


----------



## Willyza (24/6/16)

Happpy to all

@BansheeZA

@MarcelinoJ

@ScorpionL2K

@Gerhard Jansen van Vuuren

@shehzaad


----------



## JC Okie (24/6/16)

Thanks for the Birthday wishes.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dubz (25/6/16)

Happy Birthday 
@zaid 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Willyza (25/6/16)

@zaid


----------



## Dubz (26/6/16)

Happy Birthday 
@Oupa 
@popcorn_skollie 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Riaz (26/6/16)

Happy born day @Oupa and @popcorn_skollie 

Have a great day

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Willyza (26/6/16)

@Oupa
@popcorn_skollie

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (26/6/16)

Oh wow

 Happy birthday @Oupa - hope you have a super day - and thanks for all your wonderful juices and all you have done for the community. 

And happy birthday @popcorn_skollie !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (26/6/16)

Happy Birthday @popcorn_skollie and @Oupa 

Hope you guys have a lekke day ! 

@Oupa , I think @Rob Fisher 's (and many others here) vaping life would likely have been short-lived if they did not have some of your juices. Keep it up !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## moolies86 (26/6/16)

Happy birthday @popcorn_skollie and @oupa,thanx for the amazing juices

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oupa (26/6/16)

Thx guys!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## popcorn_skollie (26/6/16)

Thanks for all the warm wishes. 
Verjaar lekker Oupa


----------



## Dubz (27/6/16)

Happy Birthday 
@DiMitRyZA 
@Umar Osman 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Umar Osman (27/6/16)

Dubz said:


> Happy Birthday
> @DiMitRyZA
> @Umar Osman
> Have a super day!


Thanks you happy birthday @DiMitRyZA

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (27/6/16)

Happy birthday @Umar Osman and @DiMitRyZA 
Have a super day!


----------



## Deckie (27/6/16)

Happy birthday everyone


----------



## Willyza (27/6/16)

Happy happy Guys


----------



## AniDey (27/6/16)

Happy birthday!!


----------



## brotiform (27/6/16)

happy birthday


----------



## Oupa (27/6/16)

popcorn_skollie said:


> Thanks for all the warm wishes.
> Verjaar lekker Oupa


Hoop dit was 'n goeie een skollie!


----------



## Oupa (27/6/16)

Happy happy guys!


----------



## Dubz (28/6/16)

Happy Birthday 
@Ayoob 
@De_Stroyer 
@RevnLucky7 
Have a super day!


----------



## Silver (28/6/16)

Happy Birthday @RevnLucky7 - have a great day!
And to @Ayoob and @De_Stroyer

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## brotiform (28/6/16)

Happy Birthday


----------



## Willyza (28/6/16)

@Ayoob
@De_Stroyer
@RevnLucky7


----------



## moolies86 (28/6/16)

Happy bday guys,hope its a good one


----------



## Dubz (29/6/16)

Happy Birthday 
@Rossouw 
@steve 
@zadiac 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (29/6/16)

Happy birthday all

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Umar Osman (29/6/16)

Happy birthday to all you amazing June people have a awesome day and may you get many many more to get awesome Vape gear


----------



## brotiform (29/6/16)

Happy happy


----------



## Willyza (29/6/16)

2 u all


----------



## Silver (29/6/16)

Happy birthday @zadiac!! 
Thanks for all you do here as a member of the Admin & mod team! 
Have a great day!

And also to @steve and @Rossouw - have a great day

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Deckie (29/6/16)

Happy birthday guys have a great day.


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/6/16)

Happy Birthday Boys! 
@Rossouw
@steve
@zadiac
Have a cracker of a day!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac (29/6/16)

Thanks guys.


----------



## Dubz (30/6/16)

Happy Birthday 
@Dweezil 
@herb1 
@Matt 
@Modulas 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brotiform (30/6/16)

Happy birthday guys and girls


----------



## Deckie (30/6/16)

Happy Birthday @Dweezil, @herb1, @Matt, @Modulas, have a ripper of a day guys.


----------



## Modulas (30/6/16)

Thanks!
Happy day y'all.


----------



## moolies86 (30/6/16)

Happy bday guys hope its a good one


----------



## herb1 (30/6/16)

Thanks...and happy bday to the others


----------



## Rossouw (30/6/16)

Thank you all!! I truly appreciate it


----------



## Dubz (1/7/16)

Happy Birthday 
@ComplexChaos 
@DJ - Vape 
@smilelykumeenit 
@Wapenson 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## brotiform (1/7/16)

Happy happy


----------



## Silver (1/7/16)

Happy birthday 

@ComplexChaos and @smilelykumeenit 
@DJ - Vape and @Wapenson 

Have a great birthday Friday and weekend!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (1/7/16)

Happy Birthday @ComplexChaos ! Thanks for being born and supplying me juice!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deckie (1/7/16)

Happy birthday @ComplexChaos , @smilelykumeenit , @DJ - Vape & @Wapenson 
Wishing you all the best & have an awesome day


----------



## Dubz (2/7/16)

Happy Birthday 
@Harryssss 
@Legendg2 
@n0ugh7_zw 
@Natheer Mallick 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## moolies86 (2/7/16)

Happy bday guys have a awesome one
@Natheer Mallick
@Bean191
@Harryssss
@Legendg2
@Blu
@n0ugh7_zw

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Deckie (2/7/16)

Happy birthday guys 
Have a great day


----------



## Silver (2/7/16)

Happy birthday
@n0ugh7_zw and @Harryssss
@Legendg2 and @Natheer Mallick 
Have a great day and weekend!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## MarcelinoJ (2/7/16)

Hi guys and girls sorry for the extreme late reply. Been so busy. Thank you for the wishes. Shot

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (3/7/16)

Happy Birthday 
@Chukin'Vape 
@Dr Phil 
@rebelstar 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dr Phil (3/7/16)

Thank u

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (3/7/16)

Happy birthday @Dr Phil ! Have a super day!

And to @Chukin'Vape and @rebelstar


----------



## Dubz (5/7/16)

Happy Birthday 
@2 Angry Wolves
@mots01
@[REV]
Have a super day!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## brotiform (5/7/16)

Happy birthday


----------



## Willyza (5/7/16)

@2 Angry Wolves

@[REV] 

@mots01


----------



## Silver (5/7/16)

Happy birthday to
@mots01 , @2 Angry Wolves and @[REV]
Have a great day !


----------



## moolies86 (5/7/16)

Happy bday guys @mots01 and @2 Angry Wolves


----------



## mots01 (5/7/16)

Thanks guys 


Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rebelstar (5/7/16)

thank you


----------



## Dubz (6/7/16)

Happy Birthday 
@BossIreland 
@loonatzain 
@Mariov 
@R87 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## R87 (6/7/16)

Thank you 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Willyza (6/7/16)

@BossIreland
@loonatzain
@Mariov
@R87

Happy Happy All


----------



## brotiform (6/7/16)

Happy birthday


----------



## Deckie (6/7/16)

Happy birthday guys

Enjoy your day


----------



## Silver (6/7/16)

Happy birthday
@R87 and @loonatzain 
@BossIreland and @Mariov 
Have a great day!


----------



## 2 Angry Wolves (6/7/16)

Thanx guys!


----------



## R87 (6/7/16)

Thank you everyone 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (7/7/16)

Happy Birthday 
@HOGZVAPE 
@Huffapuff 
@irc 77 
@Nibbler 
@Shabbz 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## brotiform (7/7/16)

Happy happy


----------



## Willyza (7/7/16)

Happy Happy All 
@HOGZVAPE 
@Huffapuff
@irc 77
@Nibbler
@Shabbz


----------



## Silver (7/7/16)

Happy Birthday 
@HOGZVAPE , @Huffapuff 
@irc 77 , @Nibbler , @Shabbz 
Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (7/7/16)

Happy Birthday @HOGZVAPE , @Huffapuff , @irc 77 , @Nibbler and @Shabbz 

Hope you had a great day !


----------



## Dubz (8/7/16)

Happy Birthday 
@Cerberus 
@Momo_daya 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (8/7/16)

Happy Birthday @Cerberus and @Momo_daya 
Have a great day


----------



## Willyza (8/7/16)

@Momo_daya @Cerberus


----------



## Kuhlkatz (8/7/16)

Happy Birthday @Cerberus , @Momo_daya and @marsbars87 

Have a lekke one guys !


----------



## Elmari Ashford-Britz (8/7/16)

Happy happy @Momo_daya and @Cerberus

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## AniDey (8/7/16)

Happy birthday!!


----------



## Cerberus (9/7/16)

Thank you all.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (9/7/16)

Happy Birthday 
@CYB3R N1NJ4 
@element0709 
@VapeSnow 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Willyza (9/7/16)

@CYB3R N1NJ4
@element0709
@VapeSnow

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (9/7/16)

Happy Birthday @CYB3R N1NJ4 , @element0709 and @VapeSnow 

Have a good one, guys !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (9/7/16)

Happy birthday
@VapeSnow !
@element0709 and @CYB3R N1NJ4 
Hope you having a great day amd weekend!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (10/7/16)

Happy Birthday 
@Mari 
@Sprint 
@tekk.ninja 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (10/7/16)

Happy birthday all!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Willyza (10/7/16)

@Mari @Sprint @tekk.ninja

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (10/7/16)

Happy birthday
@Sprint, @Mari and @tekk.ninja 
Have a lovely day

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (11/7/16)

Happy Birthday 
@Jimbo 
@Mr Tshaba 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Willyza (11/7/16)

Happy Happy Dudes
@Jimbo @Mr Tshaba

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (11/7/16)

Happy birthday
@Jimbo and @Mr Tshaba 
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AniDey (11/7/16)

Happy birthday!!


----------



## Dubz (12/7/16)

Happy Birthday 
@Alexander Scott 
@Justin Pattrick 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alexander Scott (12/7/16)

Dubz said:


> Happy Birthday
> @Alexander Scott
> @Justin Pattrick
> Have a super day!



Hey @Dubz, thanks a lot man!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brotiform (12/7/16)

Happy birthday everyone


----------



## Willyza (12/7/16)

@Alexander Scott @Justin Pattrick

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (12/7/16)

Happy birthday 
@Alexander Scott and @Justin Pattrick 
Have a super day guys

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Alexander Scott (12/7/16)

@brotiform, @Willyza, @Silver, thanks so much for the birthday wishes!

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Dubz (13/7/16)

Happy Birthday 
@Duffie12 
@JakesSA 
@Martin_tu 
@vengeance 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## brotiform (13/7/16)

Happy happy burthday


----------



## Silver (13/7/16)

A big happy birthday today to one of our longest standing vendors @JakesSA !

And to @Duffie12 , @Martin_tu and @vengeance 

Have a great day!


----------



## Deckie (13/7/16)

Happy Birthday everyone. Have a great day.


----------



## Yiannaki (13/7/16)

Happy birthday to our vape doctor @JakesSA and to @MrSh1thappens  

Have a super rad day guys!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (14/7/16)

Happy Birthday 
@Naeem 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (14/7/16)

Happy birthday @Naeem !


----------



## brotiform (14/7/16)

Happy Birthday everybody


----------



## Deckie (14/7/16)

Happy Birthday @Naeen 

Have an awesome day!


----------



## moolies86 (14/7/16)

Happy birthday @Naeem @Alicia @Nicky @Charlotte ,have a awsome day


----------



## Dubz (15/7/16)

Happy Birthday 
@Delange 
@Seanc 
Have a super day!


----------



## Seanc (15/7/16)

Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVaper (15/7/16)

Happy birthday all.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Martin_tu (15/7/16)

Silver said:


> A big happy birthday today to one of our longest standing vendors @JakesSA ! And to @Duffie12 , @Martin_tu and @vengeance Have a great day!



I did thanks, -65 ain't looking so bad when you've just given up the stinkies- especially trying out the ups and downs of building my own coils on the recently acquired (from Bender) K tech subtank mini, oh yeah, and trying out Paulies Pistachio Ice cream juice, it's lovely!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Dubz (16/7/16)

Happy Birthday 
@clickme 
@elvin119 
@RoddieJ 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Willyza (16/7/16)

Happy Happy Guys 
@clickme @elvin119 @RoddieJ


----------



## moolies86 (16/7/16)

Happy Birthday  hope you guys have a great day and a blessed year 
@clickme
@elvin119
@RoddieJ


----------



## Dubz (17/7/16)

Happy Birthday 
@Fido1707 
@Wez_RS 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Willyza (17/7/16)

@clickme
@RoddieJ
@Wez_RS
@Fido1707

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RoddieJ (18/7/16)

Thx Guys @Dubz and @Willyza


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RoddieJ (18/7/16)

Thx @moolies86 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brotiform (18/7/16)

Happy Birthday guys and gals


----------



## Dubz (19/7/16)

Happy Birthday 
@blackheart 
@Gouwsie 
Have a super day!


----------



## Silver (19/7/16)

Happy birthday @Gouwsie and @blackheart 
Have a great day!


----------



## Willyza (19/7/16)

Happy happy 
@Gouwsie and 
@blackheart

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blackheart (19/7/16)

Thanks to all birthday wishes it really helps with vape encouragement.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dubz (20/7/16)

Happy Birthday 
@Anubis 
@Desigan 
@Feliks Karp 
@JonoF 
@Shannon Els 
Have a super day!


----------



## MarcelinoJ (20/7/16)

Lekker verjaar ou maat lekker verjaar. Jyyyyy moet lekker verjaar.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (20/7/16)

Happy birthday 
@Feliks Karp 
@JonoF 
@Anubis , @Desigan and @Shannon Els 
Have a lovely day!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (20/7/16)

@Feliks Karp !!!!

Happiest of Birthdays my friend! I hope your luck is significantly better today just because it is your spawn day!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Feliks Karp (20/7/16)

Stosta said:


> @Feliks Karp !!!!
> 
> Happiest of Birthdays my friend! I hope your luck is significantly better today just because it is your spawn day!




I think I got through most of today's bad luck yesterday XD hahahaha Thanks bud!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## KimVapeDashian (20/7/16)

@Feliks Karp Happy Birthday sir...

I hope you do not troll too hard today...

~KVDouche

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Feliks Karp (20/7/16)

KimVapeDashian said:


> @Feliks Karp Happy Birthday sir...
> 
> I hope you do not troll too hard today...
> 
> ~KVDouche



I'm running some of my DIY "Butt Hamster" (name of my juice) in my troll right now. Hitting like a mule bro dude.


----------



## brotiform (20/7/16)

Happy happy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brotiform (21/7/16)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY @Neuk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (21/7/16)

Happy Birthday 
@Darryn Du Plessis 
@Neuk 
@StevenToast 
@Wolf 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Willyza (21/7/16)

@Darryn Du Plessis
@Neuk
@StevenToast
@Wolf

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brotiform (21/7/16)

@Darryn Du Plessis
@Neuk
@StevenToast
@Wolf 
Happy Birthday

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imtiaaz (21/7/16)

@Darryn Du Plessis
@Neuk
@StevenToast
@Wolf 

Happy birthday, Hope you all have an absolutely fantastic day!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Neuk (21/7/16)

Thanks for the birthday wishes


----------



## Dubz (22/7/16)

Happy Birthday 
@ZAh 
@zedem 
Have a super day!


----------



## Silver (22/7/16)

Happy birthday @ZAh and @zedem 
Have a great Friday!


----------



## SAVaper (22/7/16)

Dubz said:


> Happy Birthday
> @ZAh
> @zedem
> Have a super day!



Happy birthday all.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zedem (22/7/16)

Thank you to all for the birthday wishes  Have a blessed vapin' Friday and weekend.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imtiaaz (22/7/16)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!! @ZAh @zedem

Hope you have an amazing day!


----------



## Dubz (23/7/16)

Happy Birthday 
@Anderton 
@Jordan 
@MrSoomar 
Have a super day!


----------



## Silver (23/7/16)

Happy Birthday @MrSoomar , @Jordan and @Anderton 
Have a great Saturday and weekend!


----------



## Willyza (23/7/16)

@MrSoomar @Jordan @Anderton


----------



## Dubz (24/7/16)

Happy Birthday 
@Vapey McJuicy 
@Zakariya Baker 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (24/7/16)

Happy Birthday @Zakariya Baker and @Vapey McJuicy 
Have a great Sunday!


----------



## Stosta (25/7/16)

@Dubz !!!!! It's your birthday!!!!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (25/7/16)

@Dubz 
Happy Happy Dude

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (25/7/16)

Happy Birthday 
@Crashdaddy 
@DaRoach 
@Dave 
@Lawrence 
@SmokGuy 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Willyza (25/7/16)

Happy B/Day Guys

@Crashdaddy @DaRoach @Dave @Lawrence @SmokGuy

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SmokGuy (25/7/16)

Thanks everyone. Hoping for some vaping gifts. There was a lot of hinting going on prior to today.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (25/7/16)

Oh wow 
Happy birthday @Dubz !!
Thanks for all you do here on the forum and hope you have a great day and year ahead!

Reactions: Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (25/7/16)

And happy birthday to @SmokGuy , @Lawrence , @Dave , @DaRoach and @Crashdaddy 
Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Naeem (25/7/16)

Happy Bday @Dubz have a lekka one 


Sent from my iPhone

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (25/7/16)

Happy Birthday @Dubz !!  

I hope you have an ultra awesome day bud.

Thanks for chipping in and ALWAYS making a point of wishing everyone else a Happy Birthday.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (25/7/16)

Happy Birthday @Crashdaddy , @DaRoach , @Dave , @Johanvdmrw , @Lawrence and @SmokGuy 

Have a good one, y'all !

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Zakariya Baker (25/7/16)

Thanks @Silver and @Dubz

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis (25/7/16)

Imtiaaz said:


> @Darryn Du Plessis
> @Neuk
> @StevenToast
> @Wolf
> ...


hahahah thank you all for the wishes  it was the most chilled day, not at work ever  

thanks


----------



## Dubz (26/7/16)

Happy Birthday 
@Ilyaas Suliman 
@YakoustiX 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Willyza (26/7/16)

@Ilyaas Suliman
@YakoustiX

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dubz (27/7/16)

Happy Birthday 
@AndreFerreira 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Willyza (27/7/16)

@AndreFerreira


----------



## Blu (27/7/16)

Haha! Wasn't even an active member when this message/ thread materialised, thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (28/7/16)

Happy Birthday 
@MurderDoll 
@Omar 
@ROV - Republic of Vape 
@Silenxer 
@TommyL 
@William 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (28/7/16)

@MurderDoll
@Omar
@ROV - Republic of Vape
@Silenxer
@TommyL
@William

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## brotiform (28/7/16)

Happy birthday all

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (28/7/16)

Barbie Killer! Happiest of days!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ROV - Republic of Vape (28/7/16)

Dubz said:


> Happy Birthday
> @MurderDoll
> @Omar
> @ROV - Republic of Vape
> ...




Thanks and happy born day to the rest. Vape away my Friends this weekend we party...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (29/7/16)

Happy Birthday 
@brads 
@BrizzyZA (VapeLife) 
@plumenvapes 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (29/7/16)

Happy birthday @BrizzyZA (VapeLife) , @brads and @plumenvapes 
Have a super day

And happy borthday for yesterday @MurderDoll !! Hope you well!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (29/7/16)

@brads@BrizzyZA @plumenvapes


----------



## SAVaper (29/7/16)

Dubz said:


> Happy Birthday
> @brads
> @BrizzyZA (VapeLife)
> @plumenvapes
> Have a super day!



Happy birthday all.


----------



## BrizzyZA (VapeLife) (29/7/16)

Thanks Guys

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dubz (30/7/16)

Happy Birthday 
@SAVaper 
@TiemieX 
@VapingSpyker 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (30/7/16)

@SAVaper
@TiemieX
@VapingSpyker

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (30/7/16)

Happy birthday @SAVaper , @VapingSpyker and @TiemieX 
Have a great day and weekend!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (30/7/16)

Thanks very much.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (30/7/16)

SAVaper said:


> Thanks very much.


Happy birthday!!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (31/7/16)

Happy Birthday 
@brotiform 
@Cloudgeek 
@CloudmanJHB 
@HouseOfVape 
@HPBotha 
@vapegerm 
@WARMACHINE 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (31/7/16)

WoW what a crowd today 
Happy Happy All
@brotiform @Cloudgeek @CloudmanJHB @HouseOfVape @HPBotha @vapegerm @WARMACHINE

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (31/7/16)

Jeepers - big birthday day today, thanks @Dubz !

 Happy birthday 
@brotiform , @CloudmanJHB 
@HPBotha 
@HouseOfVape 
@Cloudgeek , @vapegerm 
@WARMACHINE - where you been warmachine?

Have a great day and year ahead!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## CloudmanJHB (31/7/16)

Dubz said:


> Happy Birthday
> @brotiform
> @Cloudgeek
> @CloudmanJHB
> ...



Thanks all much appreciated! Wow that is a lot!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## WARMACHINE (31/7/16)

Thanks everyone. @Silver I am around. Just been lurking

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## HPBotha (31/7/16)

Silver said:


> Jeepers - big birthday day today, thanks @Dubz !
> 
> Happy birthday
> @brotiform , @CloudmanJHB
> ...


Thanks for the Bday wishes!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (31/7/16)

HPBotha said:


> Thanks for the Bday wishes!



Pleasure @HPBotha
Nice to see you popping in!
Hope all well by you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (1/8/16)

Happy Birthday 
@Zacdaniel 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (1/8/16)

Happy birthday @Zacdaniel 
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Willyza (1/8/16)

@Zacdaniel

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## HouseOfVape (1/8/16)

Thanks for the wishes guys!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Caramia (1/8/16)

HaPpY hApPy @Zacdaniel, hope it was an awesome one!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (2/8/16)

Happy Birthday 
@AlleyCat Vapes 
@Des 
@Hero 
@Jessica 
@Kamiel 
@Leandro 
@moey0208 
@Nabeel_Vally 
@Nosvarato 
@Vapester Steve 
@weeskind01 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (2/8/16)

Another big birthday day! Wow

 Happy birthday 
@AlleyCat Vapes , @moey0208 , @weeskind01 
@Hero, @Jessica, @Kamiel, @Leandro , @Vapester Steve 

And to @Des, @Nabeel_Vally and @Nosvarato - we are waiting for your first post 

Have a great day!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SAVaper (2/8/16)

Dubz said:


> Happy Birthday
> @AlleyCat Vapes
> @Des
> @Hero
> ...



Happy birthday all! What a list. Have a great day.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## weeskind01 (2/8/16)

Thank you for the wishes! appreciate it.


Silver said:


> Another big birthday day! Wow
> 
> Happy birthday
> @AlleyCat Vapes , @moey0208 , @weeskind01
> ...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Willyza (2/8/16)

@AlleyCat Vapes @Des @Hero @Jessica @Kamiel @Leandro
@moey0208 @Nabeel_Vally @Nosvarato @Vapester Steve
@weeskind01

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vapester Steve (2/8/16)

SAVaper said:


> Happy birthday all! What a list. Have a great day.


Thanks so much guys!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## moey0208 (2/8/16)

Thanks @Dubz @Silver @Willyza . Appreciate it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dubz (3/8/16)

Happy Birthday 
@1Vlam1 
@GregF 
@shabbar 
@VapeDude 
@Warren 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 3


----------



## GregF (3/8/16)

Thanks @Dubz and happy birthday @1Vlam1, @shabbar, @VapeDude and @Warren

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Willyza (3/8/16)

@1Vlam1 @GregF @shabbar @VapeDude @Warren

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Silver (3/8/16)

Happy birthday 
@GregF 
Oldtimer on the forum @shabbar !
@VapeDude, @Warren and @1Vlam1 
Hope you had a great day and wishing you all a super year ahead!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## KZOR (3/8/16)

@1Vlam1 @GregF @shabbar @VapeDude @Warren
View attachment 62613


I know you guys had a great day. Enjoy the few hours until bedtime except if you on nightshift duty.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## Dubz (4/8/16)

Happy Birthday 
@Abdur786 
@Jakey 
@MarcoF 
@stony 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (4/8/16)

@Abdur786
@Jakey
@MarcoF
@stony
Happy Happy All

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## KZOR (4/8/16)

@Abdur786 @Jakey @MarcoF @stony

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## shabbar (4/8/16)

Silver said:


> Happy birthday
> @GregF
> Oldtimer on the forum @shabbar !
> @VapeDude, @Warren and @1Vlam1
> Hope you had a great day and wishing you all a super year ahead!




Old timer heh? I'm still young man...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver (4/8/16)

shabbar said:


> Old timer heh? I'm still young man...



Lol, @shabbar 
Was referring to the join date of 22/12/13 under your avatar 
Not too many folk sporting the 2013 join date around here...
Hope you had a good birthday

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (4/8/16)

Happy birthday 
@Jakey !!
And to @Abdur786, MarcoF and @stony

Hope you had a great day so far

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Jakey (4/8/16)

Silver said:


> Happy birthday
> @Jakey !!
> And to @Abdur786, MarcoF and @stony
> 
> Hope you had a great day so far


Was a great dau. Thanks for all the wishes guys

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (5/8/16)

Happy Birthday 
@Didi-vapes 
@Dylan Knight 
@First Lady 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Willyza (5/8/16)

@Didi-vapes 
@Dylan Knight 
@First Lady

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dubz (6/8/16)

Happy Birthday 
@bjorncoetsee 
@Jakes 
@Rameez_VGod 
@Ruben Bester 
@Shelley 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Willyza (6/8/16)

@bjorncoetsee
@Jakes
@Rameez_VGod
@Ruben Bester
@Shelley

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dubz (7/8/16)

Happy Birthday 
@Brogan 
@DeeJona 
@Dullz_vap3 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Willyza (7/8/16)

Happy Happy All
@Brogan
@DeeJona
@Dullz_vap3

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (7/8/16)

Happy birthday @Dullz_vap3 , @DeeJona and @Brogan 

And belated wishes to @bjorncoetsee for yesterday

Have a great day!!


----------



## Dubz (8/8/16)

Happy Birthday 
@Desert 
@Dexter 
@Mike-r 
@M_Thre3 
@Qiyaamo 
@Tashreeq 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Willyza (8/8/16)

@Desert @Dexter @Mike-r @M_Thre3 @Qiyaamo @Tashreeq

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KZOR (8/8/16)

@Dexter @Mike-r @M_Thre3 @Qiyaamo @Tashreeq




Have a great day.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kuhlkatz (8/8/16)

Happy Birthday @Desert , @Dexter , @Mike-r , @M_Thre3 , @Qiyaamo and @Tashreeq 

Have a good one, guys !


----------



## Silver (8/8/16)

Happy birthday

@Dexter, @Tashreeq 
@Mike-r , @Desert 
@M_Thre3 , @Qiyaamo 

Have a good day!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## M_Thre3 (8/8/16)

Silver said:


> Happy birthday
> 
> @Dexter, @Tashreeq
> @Mike-r , @Desert
> ...


Thnx Silver. Much appreciated. Happy born day to the other fellow vapers. Have a gud 1. 

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (9/8/16)

Happy Birthday 
@ATOMIZE.CO.ZA 
@delasuerte 
@Leavinm
@Ryan_Rhizo 
@Squanchy 
@Tevin 
@weezle 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## moolies86 (9/8/16)

Happy Birthday everyone
Have a awesome day and then happy national woman's day to all the ladies on the forum

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## delasuerte (9/8/16)

Thanks so much guys appreciate it 

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (9/8/16)

Happy birthday
@ATOMIZE.CO.ZA , @delasuerte 
@Tevin, @weezie 
@Leavinm , @Ryan_Rhizo and @Squanchy 
Have a great day and enjoy!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Leavinm (9/8/16)

Ah shot bud. Thank you so much.  Happy Birthday guys

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dubz (10/8/16)

Happy Birthday 
@Terry 
@Wrathserver 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Willyza (10/8/16)

Happy Happy Guys 
@Terry @Wrathserver

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brotiform (10/8/16)

Dubz said:


> Happy Birthday
> @Terry
> @Wrathserver
> Have a super day!



Happy happy


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/8/16)

Happy Birthday @Genosmate and @Christos! Hope you guys have a cracker of a day!


----------



## Dubz (10/8/16)

Happy Birthday @Genosmate  Have a wonderful day!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (10/8/16)

Happy Birthday @Genosmate , @Christos , @Terry and @Wrathserver 

Best wishes for the year ahead and have a lekke one guys !


----------



## Qiyaamo (10/8/16)

thx for the bday wishes.. spoilt myself with a Sig Fuchai n Griffin 25... need to get off the ciggies!!! lol
#NoRegrets

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Christos (10/8/16)

Kuhlkatz said:


> Happy Birthday @Genosmate , @Christos , @Terry and @Wrathserver
> 
> Best wishes for the year ahead and have a lekke one guys !


Thank you.


----------



## Christos (10/8/16)

@Genosmate, I didn't know we shared a birthday. Best day of the year next to the days I get sex without asking

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver (10/8/16)

Happy birthday @Christos and @Genosmate !
Didnt see you on the birthday list today!!
But it was a rough day so i may have missed something


----------



## Christos (10/8/16)

Silver said:


> Happy birthday @Christos and @Genosmate !
> Didnt see you on the birthday list today!!
> But it was a rough day so i may have missed something


Thanks @Silver


----------



## Genosmate (10/8/16)

Thanks to everyone for the bd wishes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (11/8/16)

Happy Birthday 
@fgrobler 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## brotiform (11/8/16)

Happy birthday @fgrobler

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVaper (11/8/16)

Happy birthday @fgrobler

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## moolies86 (11/8/16)

Happy birthday @fgrobler and happy belated birthday @Christos and @Genosmate hope you guys had a good day


----------



## Dubz (12/8/16)

Happy Birthday 
@DirtyD 
@Dr Evil 
@Duke7807 
@Sheldon12 
@Tisha 
@vaporize.co.za 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## brotiform (12/8/16)

Dubz said:


> Happy Birthday
> @DirtyD
> @Dr Evil
> @Duke7807
> ...



Happy birthday everybody

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVaper (12/8/16)

Happy Birthday 
@DirtyD
@Dr Evil
@Duke7807
@Sheldon12
@Tisha
@vaporize.co.za

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (12/8/16)

Big birthday day!

 Happy Birthday 
@vaporize.co.za and @Dr Evil !
@DirtyD , @Duke7807 , @Sheldon12 and @Tisha 

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Willyza (12/8/16)

@DirtyD
@Dr Evil
@Duke7807
@Sheldon12
@Tisha
@vaporize.co.za

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dubz (13/8/16)

Happy Birthday 
@Callan 
@Dean 
@Evan 
@Greg Oliver 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Willyza (13/8/16)

@Callan @Dean @Evan @Greg @Oliver

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (13/8/16)

Happy birthday
@Callan, @Evan, @Greg Oliver and @Dean
Have a great day and weekend!


----------



## Tisha (13/8/16)

Thanks All for the birthday wishes yesterday...much appreciated

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dubz (14/8/16)

Happy Birthday 
@E.T. 
@Phill 
@Willyza 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Deckie (14/8/16)

Happy birthday 
@E.T. , @Phill , @Willyza 

Have an awesome day guys

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (14/8/16)

@E.T. @Phill

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (14/8/16)

Oh wow

 Happy birthday @Willyza - thanks for all the enthusiasm and support!!

And happy birthday to @E.T. and @Phill 

Have a great Sunday guys!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (15/8/16)

Happy Birthday 
@Fizzvape 
@Harley Vaper 
@Jakes46 
@PauloDF 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## brotiform (15/8/16)

Dubz said:


> Happy Birthday
> @Fizzvape
> @Harley Vaper
> @Jakes46
> ...



Happy happy


----------



## Silver (15/8/16)

Happy birthday 
@Jakes46 , @PauloDF
@Harley Vaper , @Fizzvape 
Have a great day!


----------



## Willyza (15/8/16)

Happy Happy All 
@Jakes46 , @PauloDF @Harley Vaper , @Fizzvape

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Willyza (16/8/16)

@Dubz 
where U

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Dubz (16/8/16)

Willyza said:


> @Dubz
> where U


I'm here - just no current member's birthdays today.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Willyza (16/8/16)

lol, thats a first

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dylan Knight (16/8/16)

Dubz said:


> Happy Birthday
> @Didi-vapes
> @Dylan Knight
> @First Lady
> Have a super day!


A bit late but thanks so much.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (17/8/16)

Happy Birthday 
@jagga8008 
@UnholyMunk 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## brotiform (17/8/16)

Dubz said:


> Happy Birthday
> @jagga8008
> @UnholyMunk
> Have a super day!



Happy burthday


----------



## Tisha (17/8/16)

Dubz said:


> Happy Birthday
> @jagga8008
> @UnholyMunk
> Have a super day!



Happy Bday


----------



## Willyza (17/8/16)

@jagga8008@UnholyMunk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## moolies86 (18/8/16)

Happy birthday guys
@Tobie @Chothia @Stokkies @WHeunis @PutRid @Arshad Moerat

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Dubz (18/8/16)

Happy Birthday 
@Chothia 
@PutRid 
@Tobie 
@WHeunis 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## brotiform (18/8/16)

Dubz said:


> Happy Birthday
> @Chothia
> @PutRid
> @Tobie
> ...



Happy happy


----------



## Willyza (18/8/16)

Happy Birthday All
@Chothia
@PutRid
@Tobie
@WHeunis

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## moolies86 (19/8/16)

Happy bday guys hope you have a awesome day 
@Tallies Sadler @Ave40 @raiN @RuanVAPEG @KDB @gustavdp


----------



## Dubz (19/8/16)

Happy Birthday 
@gustavdp 
@jakes61 
@KDB 
@RuanVAPEG 
@raiN 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Willyza (19/8/16)

@gustavdp @jakes61 @KDB @RuanVAPEG @raiN

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (20/8/16)

Happy Birthday 
@JB1987 
@joshthecarver 
@KBR 
@Markdd 
@Raistlin 
@Sweet Luke 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Willyza (20/8/16)

Happy Happy All
@JB1987 @joshthecarver @KBR @Markdd @Raistlin @Sweet Luke

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (20/8/16)

Happy birthday 

@JB1987 - very long standing member here!
And to @Raistlin , @KBR , @joshthecarver , @Markdd and @Sweet Luke 

Have a great day and weekend!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## moolies86 (20/8/16)

Dubz said:


> Happy Birthday
> @JB1987
> @joshthecarver
> @KBR
> ...


Happy bday guys hope you had a very food day


----------



## Dubz (21/8/16)

Happy Birthday 
@IlyaasB 
@Stev0 
@Valkyrie_Vape 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Willyza (21/8/16)

@IlyaasB@Stev0@Valkyrie_Vape

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (22/8/16)

Happy Birthday 
@ankles 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Willyza (22/8/16)

HAppy Happy @ankles

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (23/8/16)

Happy Birthday 
@Cespian 
@GripZA 
@Trashcanman3284 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## Silver (23/8/16)

Happy birthday 

@Cespian , @Trashcanman3284 , @GripZA 

Have a great day!

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Willyza (23/8/16)

@Cespian @GripZA @Trashcanman3284

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## brotiform (23/8/16)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY ALL

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Dubz (24/8/16)

Happy Birthday 
@Beyman 
@crack2483 
@Kleyn 
@Marzuq 
@Metal Liz 
@saadiq 
@ZMowzer 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## brotiform (24/8/16)

Dubz said:


> Happy Birthday
> @Beyman
> @crack2483
> @Kleyn
> ...



Happy heppy


----------



## Willyza (24/8/16)

@Beyman @crack2483 @Kleyn @Marzuq
@Metal Liz @saadiq @ZMowzer

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (24/8/16)

Big birthday day today

 Happy birthday 

@Marzuq - have a great day !
@crack2483 @Metal Liz - where u guys hiding?
@Beyman, @Kleyn, @saadiq, @ZMowzer 

Enjoy the day and have a great year ahead

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## crack2483 (24/8/16)

Silver said:


> Big birthday day today
> 
> Happy birthday
> 
> ...


Thanks for wishes guys. Still around, Silver lol.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq (24/8/16)

thanks for the bday wishes guys.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kuhlkatz (24/8/16)

Dang, almost missed this one !
 Happy Birthday @Marzuq , @Metal Liz , @Beyman , @crack2483 , @Kleyn , @saadiq , @ZMowzer 

Hope you had a great day & best wishes for the year ahead peeps !

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (25/8/16)

Happy Birthday 
@Allsop 
@Jesslith 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brotiform (25/8/16)

Willyza said:


> @Beyman @crack2483 @Kleyn @Marzuq
> @Metal Liz @saadiq @ZMowzer



Happy happy


----------



## Dubz (26/8/16)

Happy Birthday 
@Beertjie 
@Boost 
@Mr G 
@TAKIS.VAPE 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## brotiform (26/8/16)

Dubz said:


> Happy Birthday
> @Beertjie
> @Boost
> @Mr G
> ...



Happy Birthday


----------



## Kyli3boi (26/8/16)

Dubz said:


> Happy Birthday
> @Beertjie
> @Boost
> @Mr G
> ...



Happy birthday have a awesome day


----------



## Willyza (26/8/16)

@Beertjie@Boost@Mr G@TAKIS.VAPE

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (27/8/16)

Happy Birthday 
@4RML 
@Dimi 
@Igshaan Peters 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Willyza (27/8/16)

Happy Happy Guys 
@4RML
@Dimi
@Igshaan Peters

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (28/8/16)

Happy Birthday 
@Derrick 
@ian2808 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Willyza (28/8/16)

@Derrick @ian2808

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (29/8/16)

Happy Birthday 
@Nic.01 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (29/8/16)

Dubz said:


> Happy Birthday
> @4RML
> @Dimi
> @Igshaan Peters
> Have a super day!



Ah belated birthday wishes for @4RML , @Dimi and @Igshaan Peters - on VapeCon day! I think you were there @Dimi ? Hope you guys had a good weekend

Happy birthday @Nic.01 !


----------



## Willyza (29/8/16)

@Nic.01

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dimi (29/8/16)

Yes I was there with my twin brother, thanks, had a good time. Was hoping my name got called for a prize as it was my birthday, but was not that lucky lol.


----------



## Dubz (30/8/16)

Happy Birthday 
@Deadz 
@GreenyZA 
@Jerakeen 
@Jivesh 
@Lukeness 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (30/8/16)

@Deadz @GreenyZA @Jerakeen @Jivesh @Lukeness

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (30/8/16)

Happy Birthday all
@Deadz 
@GreenyZA 
@Jerakeen 
@Jivesh 
@Lukeness

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## GreenyZA (30/8/16)

Thx so much! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dubz (31/8/16)

Happy Birthday 
@Amy 
@Bachus 
@Tailedfox 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Willyza (31/8/16)

@Amy
@Bachus
@Tailedfox

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lukeness (31/8/16)

Thanks everyone!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (1/9/16)

Happy Birthday 
@gorfrepus 
@SDAYA 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Deckie (1/9/16)

Happy Birthday ... @gorfrepus & @SDAYA 

Have a great day

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Willyza (1/9/16)

@gorfrepus
@SDAYA

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SDAYA (1/9/16)

Thanks guys 
But My bday is 12 September 
Not sure how it set to the first here 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (1/9/16)

SDAYA said:


> Thanks guys
> But My bday is 12 September
> Not sure how it set to the first here
> 
> ...



Have changed it to the 12th for you @SDAYA 
We will look forward to 12 days time!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (1/9/16)

Happy birthday @gorfrepus - long standing member !
But where've you been!?


----------



## SAVaper (1/9/16)

Happy Birthday @gorfrepus

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (2/9/16)

Happy Birthday 
@Dee 
@empire 
@Golden Goose 
@heino 
@Pope 
@Rishmia 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (2/9/16)

Happy Birthday 

@Golden Goose , @Dee , @empire
@heino, @Pope , @Rishmia 

Have a great day !!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Deckie (2/9/16)

Happy Birthday 
@Golden Goose @Dee @Rishmia @Pope @empire @heino 

Have a great day

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Willyza (2/9/16)

@Dee
@empire
@Golden Goose
@heino
@Pope
@Rishmia

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dee (2/9/16)

Thanks for the birthday wishes. You just made my day

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVaper (2/9/16)

Happy Birthday guys
@Dee 
@empire 
@Golden Goose 
@heino 
@Pope 
@Rishmia

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Imotions (2/9/16)

Whoop whoop happiness on this day guys

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979 (3/9/16)

Happy birthday @Cliff . 
May you be blessed with health and love.
Was great meeting you at vapecon. 

and happy birthday to everyone else, some of whom have not been active for a very long time.
May you all be richly blessed.

.


----------



## Dubz (3/9/16)

Happy Birthday 
@360twin 
@Cliff 
@Henrico 
@J0H@n 
@Natheer 
@s kajee 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Willyza (3/9/16)

All
@360twin
@Cliff
@Henrico
@J0H@n
@Natheer
@s kajee

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dee (3/9/16)

Happy birthday guys. Have a fantastic day.


----------



## Dubz (4/9/16)

Happy Birthday 
@Jaco De Bruyn 
@Ripstorm 
@StealthCubz 
@stratus 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SAVaper (4/9/16)

Happy Birthday all
@Jaco De Bruyn
@Ripstorm
@StealthCubz
@stratus

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Willyza (4/9/16)

@Jaco De Bruyn
@Ripstorm
@StealthCubz
@stratus

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dubz (5/9/16)

Happy Birthday 
@Ecko_1 
@Marius1991 
@Riaan Engelbrecht 
@Rudo Fourie 
@Sir Vape 
@Zaher619 
@Zee01 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SAVaper (5/9/16)

Happy Birthday all
@Ecko_1
@Marius1991
@Riaan Engelbrecht
@Rudo Fourie
@Sir Vape
@Zaher619
@Zee01

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Willyza (5/9/16)

@Ecko_1 @Marius1991 @Riaan Engelbrecht @Rudo Fourie@Sir Vape @Zaher619 @Zee01

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (5/9/16)

Happy birthday 

@Sir Vape ! Have a super day!

And to 
@Ecko_1 , @Marius1991 , @Riaan Engelbrecht 
@Rudo Fourie , @Zaher619 , @Zee01 

Have a great day

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape (5/9/16)

Shot Vape Fam

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Deckie (5/9/16)

Happy Birthday 

@Sir Vape @Ecko_1 @Marius1991 @Riaan Engelbrecht @Rudo Fourie @Zee01 @Zaher619 

Have an awesome day guys

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/9/16)

Happy Birthday Guys!
@Ecko_1
@Marius1991
@Riaan Engelbrecht
@Rudo Fourie
@Sir Vape - Hugo have an awesome day... sorry you have to take stock on your birthday! 
@Zaher619
@Zee01

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (5/9/16)

Happy Birthday @Sir Vape , @Ecko_1 , @Marius1991 , @Riaan Engelbrecht , @Rudo Fourie , @Zaher619 and @Zee01 

Have a good one guys and all the best wishes for the year ahead !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## heino (5/9/16)

Thank you guys for the birthday wishes  , It was a good one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (6/9/16)

Happy Birthday 
@Brenz95 
@Charlie Fripp 
@Ra1nMan 
@tomcat 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVaper (6/9/16)

Happy birthday all
@Brenz95
@Charlie Fripp
@Ra1nMan
@tomcat

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Willyza (6/9/16)

@Brenz95 @Charlie Fripp@Ra1nMan @tomcat

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (6/9/16)

Happy birthday 
@Charlie Fripp
@Brenz95
@tomcat
@Ra1nMan

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (7/9/16)

Happy Birthday 
@stehan 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deckie (7/9/16)

Happy Birthday @stehan

Have a great vaping day.


----------



## SAVaper (7/9/16)

Good morning @stehan
Happy birthday

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Willyza (7/9/16)

Happy Happy 
@stehan

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stehan (7/9/16)

Thanks guys, really awesome!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dubz (8/9/16)

Happy Birthday 
@shaunnadan 
@Yolande08 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Deckie (8/9/16)

Ah it's @shaunnadan 's birthday 

Happy Birthday to you as well as @Yolande08 , have a good one.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (8/9/16)

@shaunnadan @Yolande08

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (8/9/16)

A mighty big happy birthday to a very special member of the ECIGSSA Admin & Mod team

Happy birthday @shaunnadan 

Hope you have a superb day today and thanks for all you do here at ECIGSSA!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (8/9/16)

Happiest of Happies to the @shaunnadan !!! Hope you get spoiled rotten, and get loads of vape loot from the vrou!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (8/9/16)

Happy Birthday Shaun


----------



## SAVaper (8/9/16)

Good morning all. Happy Birthday to
@shaunnadan 
@Yolande08

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (8/9/16)

Happy Birthday @craig_evsss , @Yolande08 , @FrancoHeunis and @shaunnadan 

Have a great day guys and gals and best wishes for the year ahead !


----------



## shaunnadan (8/9/16)

Silver said:


> A mighty big happy birthday to a very special member of the ECIGSSA Admin & Mod team
> 
> Happy birthday @shaunnadan
> 
> Hope you have a superb day today and thanks for all you do here at ECIGSSA!


thank you kindly @Silver


----------



## shaunnadan (8/9/16)

Stosta said:


> Happiest of Happies to the @shaunnadan !!! Hope you get spoiled rotten, and get loads of vape loot from the vrou!!


i think the blind eye she turns is more than enough

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Stosta (8/9/16)

shaunnadan said:


> i think the blind eye she turns is more than enough


Hahahahaha! Awesome!


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/9/16)

Happy Birthday @shaunnadan! I hope you have an awesome day! Thank you for all you do for us on ECIGSSA and I hope you have a stress free day and your sweet wife takes you out for a romantic dinner tonight!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (8/9/16)

Happy Birthday to
@shaunnadan
@Yolande08

Wishing you a life filled with love, good health and prosperity.

.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## shaunnadan (8/9/16)



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta (8/9/16)

shaunnadan said:


> View attachment 66885


Yay! You got flowers for your birthday!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dubz (9/9/16)

Happy Birthday 
@Atsbitscrisp 
@lester21254 
@MYZ0711 
@RawRam_cpt 
@Schuller 
@SLIV3RZA 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Willyza (9/9/16)

@Atsbitscrisp @lester21254 @MYZ0711 @RawRam_cpt @Schuller @SLIV3RZA

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Kuhlkatz (9/9/16)

Happy Birthday @Atsbitscrisp , @Damion , @lester21254 , @MYZ0711 , @NickD , @RawRam_cpt , @Schuller and @SLIV3RZA 

Have a good one y'all !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979 (9/9/16)

Happy Birthday to :

@Atsbitscrisp 
@Damion 
@lester21254 
@MYZ0711 
@RawRam_cpt 
@Schuller 
@SLIV3RZA 

Hope you all have a really great day !!! 

.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (10/9/16)

Happy Birthday 
@chaddpugin 
@east cape vape 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVaper (10/9/16)

Good morning. Happy Birthday to
@chaddpugin
@east cape vape

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Willyza (10/9/16)

Happy Happy for today Guys
@chaddpugin @east cape vape

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deckie (10/9/16)

Happy Birthday ..

@chaddpugin 
@east cape vape 

Have an awesome day guys


----------



## Dubz (11/9/16)

Happy Birthday 
@AlexL 
@BarataS 
@Muhammed imandin 
@Silence_za 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SAVaper (11/9/16)

Good morning and a Happy Birthday to
@AlexL
@BarataS
@Muhammed imandin
@Silence_za

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Willyza (11/9/16)

Happy Happy All
@AlexL @BarataS @Muhammed imandin@Silence_za

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ddk1979 (11/9/16)

Belated Happy Birthday to :
@chaddpugin
@east cape vape

and Happy Birthday to :
@AlexL
@BarataS
@Muhammed imandin
@Silence_za

Hope you all have a really great day !!! 

.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AlexL (11/9/16)

thank you everyone.... and happy birthday to those fellow vapers who too have their birthday on this day... vape on....

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Dubz (12/9/16)

Happy Birthday 
@Bertus 
@circles 
@Fogmachine 
@Rian 
@Rob Fisher 
@Romance 
@SDAYA 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SDAYA (12/9/16)

Dubz said:


> Happy Birthday
> @Bertus
> @circles
> @Fogmachine
> ...



Gracias 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Willyza (12/9/16)

@Bertus @circles @Fogmachine @Rian@Romance @SDAYA
 @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SAVaper (12/9/16)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Bertus
@circles
@Fogmachine
@Rian
@Rob Fisher
@Romance
@SDAYA

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Willyza (12/9/16)

Just for you @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Keith Milton (12/9/16)

Happy Birthday Uncle Rob, enjoy the day and many more to come.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/9/16)

Happy Birthday all! What a good day to have a birthday! 
@Bertus
@circles
@Fogmachine
@Rian
@Romance
@SDAYA

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## circles (12/9/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Happy Birthday all! What a good day to have a birthday!
> @Bertus
> @circles
> @Fogmachine
> ...


Thanks Rob  

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex (12/9/16)

Happy Birthday

@Bertus
@circles
@Fogmachine
@Rian
@Romance
@SDAYA 
@Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## SDAYA (12/9/16)

Thanks everyone 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979 (12/9/16)

Happy Birthday to
@Bertus 
@circles 
@Fogmachine 
@Rian 
@Rob Fisher 
@Romance 
@SDAYA 
Wishing you all a day filled with love and joy.

.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (13/9/16)

Happy Birthday 
@Guy13 
@Nova69 
@Puff the Magic Dragon 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Willyza (13/9/16)

@Guy13
@Nova69
@Puff the Magic Dragon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVaper (13/9/16)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Guy13
@Nova69
@Puff the Magic Dragon


----------



## KZOR (13/9/16)

@Guy13 @Nova69 @Puff the Magic Dragon
Have a super day and may only smiles befall your path of choice for the next odd 17 hours.


----------



## Deckie (13/9/16)

Happy birthday 

@Guy13 @Puff the Magic Dragon @Nova69 
Have a great day guys


----------



## ddk1979 (13/9/16)

Happy Birthday to :
@Guy13
@Nova69
@Puff the Magic Dragon

Hope you all have a really great day.

.


----------



## Dubz (14/9/16)

Happy Birthday 
@Vinc868
@Coldcat
@crax
@Nizo
@Zebeebee
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SAVaper (14/9/16)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Vinc868
@Coldcat
@crax
@Nizo
@Zebeebee

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (14/9/16)

@Vinc868@Coldcat @crax @Nizo @Zebeebee

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (14/9/16)

Happy birthday to
*@Vinc868*
@Coldcat
@crax
@Nizo
*Puff&Pass*
@Zebeebee
*RuMDoRVapeS*
Hope you have an awesome day. 

.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Nizo (14/9/16)

Thanks for the birthday wishes @ddk1979 @Willyza @SAVaper @Dubz

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Zebeebee (14/9/16)

Thanks for the bday wishies awesome vape community we have 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Dubz (15/9/16)

Happy Birthday 
@Daniel da Rocha 
@JohnoF 
@Saleem 
@ShuRVC 
@Tariq 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel da Rocha (15/9/16)

Thanks Guys 

Sent from my SM-N930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Willyza (15/9/16)

@Daniel da Rocha@JohnoF @Saleem @ShuRVC @Tariq

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVaper (15/9/16)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Daniel da Rocha
@JohnoF
@Saleem
@ShuRVC
@Tariq


----------



## boxerulez (15/9/16)

Happy Birthday to everyone today. I dont always make it to threads like this so happy belated to all the guys I have missed in the past and future also 

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk


----------



## brotiform (15/9/16)

Happy happy birthday to all


----------



## ddk1979 (15/9/16)

Happy birthday to
@Daniel da Rocha
@JohnoF
@Saleem
@ShuRVC
@Tariq
Hope you have an awesome day.


.


----------



## Dubz (16/9/16)

Happy Birthday 
@ChadB 
@ET
@Pixstar 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Willyza (16/9/16)

@ChadB
@ET
@Pixstar

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Silver (16/9/16)

Oh wow, three long standing member birthdays today

 Happy birthday 
@ET
@Pixstar
@ChadB

Have a great day and weekend!

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## SAVaper (16/9/16)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@ChadB
@ET
@Pixstar

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## ChadB (16/9/16)

Thanks @Dubz @Willyza @Silver and @SAVaper ! Much appreciated
And a very big happy birthday to @Pixstar and @ET hope it's an awesome one

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Pixstar (16/9/16)

Thanks guys for the birthday wishes, much appreciated! Happy Birthday to @ChadB and @ET, it's awesome sharing the same birth date with you two!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/9/16)

Happy Birthday Guys! Hope you have an awesome day! 
@ET
@Pixstar
@ChadB

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Kuhlkatz (16/9/16)

Happy Birthday @ChadB , @ET and @Pixstar 

Have a good one, guys !

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Stosta (16/9/16)

Happiest of days @Pixstar , @ET and @ChadB !!!!

Must have been something special about this day that managed to spawn 3 great community members!

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## ddk1979 (16/9/16)

Happy birthday to
@Big_Al
@ET
@Pixstar
@ChadB

Hope you all have an awesome day.


.

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## ET (16/9/16)

Thanks everyone

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Dubz (17/9/16)

Happy Birthday 
@Alex92892 
@anthony001 
@Cobrali 
@PSVW1987 
@Rudi 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Willyza (17/9/16)

@Alex92892 @anthony001 @Cobrali @PSVW1987 @Rudi

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (17/9/16)

Happy birthday 

@Cobrali , @Rudi
@anthony001 , @Alex92892 and @PSVW1987 

Have a super day amd weekend!

PS- where've you been @Rudi?!


----------



## anthony001 (17/9/16)

Thanks for wishes

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cobrali (17/9/16)

Thanks all! Great to have bday wishes from the vape family! 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ddk1979 (17/9/16)

Happy birthday to:
@Alex92892
@anthony001
@Cobrali
@PSVW1987
@Rudi

Hope you all have an awesome day. 

.


----------



## Quakes (17/9/16)

ddk1979 said:


> Happy birthday to:
> @Alex92892
> @anthony001
> @Cobrali
> ...



Happy Happy Happy Happy Happy BIRTHDAY!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (17/9/16)

@Trashcanman3284 why the "disagree" with this post?
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/the-official-happy-birthday-thread.t1165/page-141#post-419093


----------



## Trashcanman3284 (17/9/16)

Dubz said:


> @Trashcanman3284 why the "disagree" with this post?
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/the-official-happy-birthday-thread.t1165/page-141#post-419093



My apologies, must have been a slip of the finger! Really wasn't intentional

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (18/9/16)

Trashcanman3284 said:


> My apologies, must have been a slip of the finger! Really wasn't intentional


All good, no worries .


----------



## Dubz (18/9/16)

Happy Birthday 
@BODVAPE 
@Calvin305 
@jifjifjif 
@Kareem 
@Lushen 
@Morne Delport 
@Vapourshark 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Calvin305 (18/9/16)

Shot @Dubz 

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVaper (18/9/16)

Good morning and happy birthday to 
@BODVAPE
@Calvin305
@jifjifjif
@Kareem
@Lushen
@Morne Delport
@Vapourshark

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lushen (18/9/16)

Thanks @Dubz and @SAVaper

To all you Birthday peeps, @BODVAPE @Calvin305 @jifjifjif @Kareem @Morne Delport @VVapourshark
Hope you all have an amazing day

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ddk1979 (18/9/16)

Happy birthday to:
@BODVAPE
@Calvin305
@jifjifjif
@Kareem
@Lushen
@Morne Delport
@Vapourshark

Hope you all have an awesome day. 

.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/9/16)

Happy Birthday All! Hope you all have an awesome day!
@BODVAPE @Calvin305 @jifjifjif @Kareem @Lushen @Morne Delport @Vapourshark

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (18/9/16)

Happy birthday 

@Lushen , @jifjifjif , @Kareem 
@BODVAPE , @Calvin305 , @Morne Delport and @Vapourshark 

Hope you having a great day!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kareem (18/9/16)

Thanks guys 

Sent from my SM-J120F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (18/9/16)

Kareem said:


> Thanks guys
> 
> Sent from my SM-J120F using Tapatalk



And congrats on the 3 years @Kareem ! 
Great achievement. What you vaping on these days?
Very longstanding member here too - since Oct 2013!


----------



## Kuhlkatz (18/9/16)

Happy Birthday @BODVAPE , @Calvin305 , @jifjifjif , @Kareem , @Lushen , @Morne Delport and @Vapourshark 

Have a good one, and best wishes for the year ahead !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Willyza (18/9/16)

@BODVAPE @Calvin305 @jifjifjif @Kareem @Lushen @Morne Delport@Vapourshark

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dubz (19/9/16)

Happy Birthday 
@jguile415 
@joeas 
@Maknash 
@Ronell 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SAVaper (19/9/16)

Good morning and happy birthday to 
@jguile415
@joeas
@Maknash
@Ronell

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Willyza (19/9/16)

@jguile415
@joeas
@Maknash
@Ronell

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (19/9/16)

Happy birthday 

@Ronell, @jguile415 
@joeas , @Maknash 

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979 (19/9/16)

Happy birthday to:
@jguile415
@joeas
@Maknash
@Ronell

Hope you all have an awesome day. 

.


----------



## Deckie (19/9/16)

Happy birthday 

@jguile415 @joeas @Maknash @Ronell 
Have a great day


----------



## Dubz (20/9/16)

Happy Birthday 
@Mekker 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Willyza (20/9/16)

@Mekker
Happy Happy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979 (20/9/16)

Happy birthday to:
@Mike_E 
@Mekker 

Hope you all have an awesome day. 

.


----------



## SAVaper (20/9/16)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Mekker


----------



## Mekker (20/9/16)

Thanks guys

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dubz (21/9/16)

Happy Birthday 
@ARNONEL01 
@LoudNerd87 
@Reaper2JZ 
@Ritchard 
@Sketchy Le Grange 
@Viracocha 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Willyza (21/9/16)

@ARNONEL01 @LoudNerd87 @Reaper2JZ @Ritchard @Sketchy Le Grange@Viracocha

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SAVaper (21/9/16)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@ARNONEL01 
@LoudNerd87 
@Reaper2JZ 
@Ritchard 
@Sketchy Le Grange 
@Viracocha

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ddk1979 (21/9/16)

Happy birthday to:
@ARNONEL01
@LoudNerd87
@Reaper2JZ
@Ritchard
@Sketchy Le Grange
@Viracocha

Hope you all have an awesome day. 

.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (22/9/16)

Happy Birthday 
@fresh-prince 
@Jonathan "Vape It Up" 
@MEGASZA 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (22/9/16)

Happy birthday 

@fresh-prince , @MEGASZA and @Jonathan "Vape It Up" 

Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVaper (22/9/16)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@fresh-prince
@Jonathan "Vape It Up" 
@MEGASZA

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979 (22/9/16)

Happy birthday to:
@fresh-prince
@Jonathan "Vape It Up"
@MEGASZA

Hope you all have an awesome day. 

.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (22/9/16)

Happy Birthday @fresh-prince , @Jonathan "Vape It Up" , @MEGASZA and @Willem_B 

Have a good one guys !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## fresh-prince (22/9/16)

Thank you every one .. much love

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (23/9/16)

Happy Birthday 
@Alex 
@picautomaton 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (23/9/16)

Good morning and happy birthday to 
@Alex
@picautomaton

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (23/9/16)

Happy birthday to:
@Alex
@picautomaton

Hope you have an awesome day. 

.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (23/9/16)

A big HAPPY BIRTHDAY to a very special member of the Admin and Mod team:

@Alex 

Alex has been an integral part of this forum pretty much since the beginning and has done so much for us - not just with his researching of all the latest vaping topics - but with many behind the scenes things on running a forum. He is a special member of our team. Thanks Alex!

Hope you have a wonderful day and weekend!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/9/16)

Happy Birthday @Alex! Hope you have an awesome day and marvellous year!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## picautomaton (23/9/16)

ddk1979 said:


> Happy birthday to:
> @Alex
> @picautomaton
> 
> ...



Thank you, God willing next year the big 50

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (23/9/16)

Thanks all for the Birthday wishes, I would like to wish you all an awesome day on me.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## picautomaton (23/9/16)

Happy Birthday Alex

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (23/9/16)

Happy Birthday @picautomaton and our resident 'Dr. Research', @Alex 

I hope you guys have an awesome day and weekend! Best wishes for the year ahead.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (23/9/16)

@fresh-prince
@Jonathan "Vape It Up"
@MEGASZA
*@Alex*
@picautomaton

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## zadiac (23/9/16)

Happy Happy @Alex!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (24/9/16)

Happy Birthday 
@Jahnco Lombard 
@PuffingCrow 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (24/9/16)

@Jahnco Lombard
@PuffingCrow

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (24/9/16)

Happy birthday to:
@Jahnco Lombard
@PuffingCrow

Hope you have an awesome day. 

.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (24/9/16)

Happy Birthday @Jahnco Lombard , @PuffingCrow and @Sharief623 

Have a good one guys !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (24/9/16)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Jahnco Lombard
@PuffingCrow

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (25/9/16)

Happy Birthday 
@Boktiet 
@Smoke187 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## SAVaper (25/9/16)

Good morning and happy birthday to 
@Boktiet
@Smoke187

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Boktiet (25/9/16)

Thanks for the wishes guys...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Willyza (25/9/16)

@Boktiet
@Smoke187

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (25/9/16)

Happy birthday 

@Boktiet and @Smoke187 

Have a great day!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (25/9/16)

Happy birthday to:
@Boktiet
@Smoke187

Hope you have an awesome day. 

.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (25/9/16)

Happy Birthday @Boktiet and @Smoke187 

Hope you have a nice relaxed day.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (26/9/16)

Happy Birthday 
@MarkK 
@phanatik 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Willyza (26/9/16)

@MarkK
@phanatik

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (26/9/16)

Happy birthday 

@MarkK and @phanatik 

Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVaper (26/9/16)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@MarkK 
@phanatik


----------



## Boktiet (26/9/16)

Happy happy birthday to
@MarkK
@phanatik


----------



## Kuhlkatz (26/9/16)

Happy Birthday @MarkK and @phanatik 

Have a good one gents !


----------



## ddk1979 (26/9/16)

Happy birthday to:
@MarkK
@phanatik

Hope you have an awesome day. 

.


----------



## Dubz (27/9/16)

Happy Birthday 
@Muhammad Peer 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVaper (27/9/16)

Good morning and happy birthday to 
@Muhammad Peer

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Willyza (27/9/16)

@Muhammad Peer

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (27/9/16)

Happy birthday @Muhammad Peer 
Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979 (27/9/16)

Happy birthday to:
@Muhammad Peer
@DuncanG 

Hope you have an awesome day. 

.


----------



## Muhammad Peer (27/9/16)

Hey guys,
Thanks for all the birthday wishes.
Much appreciated.
@Dubz @SAVaper @Willyza @Silver @ddk1979

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dubz (28/9/16)

Happy Birthday 
@Johan jhdp 
@jtgrey 
@Michaela 
@OriginalRob 
@puffon 
Have a super day

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Willyza (28/9/16)

@Johan jhdp @jtgrey @Michaela @OriginalRob @puffon

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (28/9/16)

Happy Birthday 

@jtgrey , @Johan jhdp 
@Michaela , @OriginalRob and @puffon

Have a great day !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KZOR (28/9/16)

@jtgrey @johan @Michaela @OriginalRob @puffon 
H/birthday members. 
May the atmosphere be to your liking wherever you go. Enjoyz.


----------



## SAVaper (28/9/16)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Johan jhdp 
@jtgrey 
@Michaela 
@OriginalRob 
@puffon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979 (28/9/16)

Happy birthday to:
@Johan jhdp
@jtgrey
@Michaela
@OriginalRob
@puffon
Hope you have an awesome day. 

.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (28/9/16)

KZOR said:


> @jtgrey @johan @Michaela @OriginalRob @puffon
> H/birthday members.
> May the atmosphere be to your liking wherever you go. Enjoyz.



Not me birthday/nameday - someone else's with the same handle?


----------



## Dubz (29/9/16)

Happy Birthday 
@Dylan van Deventer 
@Waltervh 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Willyza (29/9/16)

@Dylan van Deventer@Waltervh

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (29/9/16)

Happy birthday to
@Waltervh and @Dylan van Deventer 
Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Waltervh (29/9/16)

Thanks everyone, my mission for the day is to awesome it all the way

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SAVaper (29/9/16)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Dylan van Deventer 
@Waltervh

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (30/9/16)

Happy Birthday 
@Carel1966 
@Eequinox 
@morras 
@Saad 
@Walkz 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Willyza (30/9/16)

@Carel1966
@Eequinox
@morras
@Saad
@Walkz

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## SAVaper (30/9/16)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Carel1966 
@Eequinox 
@morras 
@Saad 
@Walkz

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (30/9/16)

Happy birthday

@Eequinox , @morras 
@Carel1966 , @Saad and @Walkz 

Have a great day

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ddk1979 (30/9/16)

Belated Happy birthday to:
@Dylan van Deventer
@Waltervh

And happy birthday to:
@Carel1966
@Eequinox
@morras
@Saad
@Walkz
Hope you have an awesome day. 

.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dubz (1/10/16)

Happy Birthday 
@Warrick 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVaper (1/10/16)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Warrick


----------



## Silver (1/10/16)

Hey @Warrick , happy birthday!
Have a great day and weekend

Did you find your VGOD pro 150W ?


----------



## Willyza (1/10/16)

@Warrick

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979 (1/10/16)

Happy birthday to:
@Luca1035 
@Warrick 
Hope you have an awesome day. 

.


----------



## Kuhlkatz (1/10/16)

Happy Birthday @Luca1035 and @Warrick 

Hope you have a good one !


----------



## DarkSide (1/10/16)

Happy Birthday @Luca1035 and @Warrick


----------



## Eequinox (1/10/16)

ddk1979 said:


> Belated Happy birthday to:
> @Dylan van Deventer
> @Waltervh
> 
> ...


Thank you all for all the birthday wishes

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dubz (2/10/16)

Happy Birthday 
@Bush Vaper 
@Ebrahim2310 
@Naas 
@Ruwaid 
@Slolis66
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SAVaper (2/10/16)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Bush Vaper
@Ebrahim2310
@Naas
@Ruwaid
@Slolis66


----------



## Willyza (2/10/16)

@Bush Vaper
@Ebrahim2310
@Naas
@Ruwaid
@Slolis66

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979 (2/10/16)

Happy birthday to:
@Bush Vaper
@Ebrahim2310
@Naas
@Ruwaid
@Slolis66
Hope you have an awesome day. 

.


----------



## Silver (2/10/16)

Happy birthday 

@Bush Vaper , @Ebrahim2310 , @Ruwaid 
@Naas and @Slolis66

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (2/10/16)

Happy Birthday @Bush Vaper , @Ebrahim2310 , @Naas and @Ruwaid 

Have a good one guys!


----------



## Dubz (3/10/16)

Happy Birthday 
@Jones 
@Mozia 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (3/10/16)

Happy birthday @Jones and @Mozia 
Have a great day!


----------



## ddk1979 (3/10/16)

Happy birthday to:
@Jones
@Mozia
Hope you have an awesome day. 

.


----------



## Kuhlkatz (3/10/16)

Happy Birthday @Jones and @Mozia 

Have a good one !


----------



## Willyza (3/10/16)

@Jones
@Mozia

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mozia (3/10/16)

Willyza said:


> @Jones
> @Mozia


Thanks to all 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jones (3/10/16)

@Mozia HAPPY BIRTHDAY

@the rest of the familia THANKS FOR ALL THE WISHES.


----------



## Ebrahim2310 (3/10/16)

Thanks guys !!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (4/10/16)

Happy Birthday 
@Deano1987 
@Masood 
@Nico_gti 
@Proton 
@Rooigevaar 
@Spawn 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nico_gti (4/10/16)

Thanks All
Happy birthday @Deano1987 , @Masood , @Proton , @Rooigevaar , @Spawn have an awesome day

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Willyza (4/10/16)

@Deano1987 , @Masood , @Proton , @Rooigevaar , @Spawn

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (4/10/16)

Happy Birthday 

@Rooigevaar - so its not just Wiener Vape Co's birthday!! Hehe
@Nico_gti - drive safe with those vapes dude

@Proton, @Deano1987 , 
@Masood , @Spawn 

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rooigevaar (4/10/16)

Seems to me that @Proton, @Deano1987 , @Masood , @Spawn and @Nico_gti are the best guys on the forum!

Happy Birthday all and thank you for all the Birthday wishes!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta (4/10/16)

Happiest of days to @Proton , @Rooigevaar and @Nico_gti !!!


----------



## ddk1979 (4/10/16)

Happy birthday to:
@Deano1987
@Masood
@Nico_gti
@Proton
@Rooigevaar
@Spawn

@Nico_gti , you and I were almost born on the same day (mine's tomorrow). I loved my warm home too much to come out a day earlier.
Now remember, burning rubber costs money that could have been spent on some new vape gear. You can also add an exhaust to the inside of your car for all the clouds you keep blowing.

Hope you all have an awesome day. 

.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (5/10/16)

Happy Birthday 
@Aasif cape vape
@BaBear
@Baverz 
@ddk1979 
@Kurt Yeo
@Leethered
@RezaD
@Rock Mauritius Radio
@Scooby6
@thekeeperza
@TheVaperyBakery
@VandaL
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## SAVaper (5/10/16)

Good morning and happy birthday to a lot of people 
@Aasif cape vape
@BaBear
@Baverz
@ddk1979
@Kurt Yeo
@Leethered
@RezaD
@Rock Mauritius Radio
@Scooby6
@thekeeperza
@TheVaperyBakery
@VandaL

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Willyza (5/10/16)

@Aasif cape vape
@BaBear
@Baverz
@ddk1979
@Kurt Yeo
@Leethered
@RezaD
@Rock Mauritius Radio
@Scooby6
@thekeeperza
@TheVaperyBakery
@VandaL 
WoW busy day today

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## boxerulez (5/10/16)

Wow hapoy birthday all you guys. @Willyza you just saved my bones by updating this thread.

I remembered its my mums birthday!



Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Nico_gti (5/10/16)

Happy birthday to All

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (5/10/16)

Big birthday day!

 Happy birthday 

Long standing members:
@Baverz, @RezaD , @thekeeperza , @VandaL 

And to 
@ddk1979 
@Aasif cape vape
@BaBear
@Kurt Yeo
@Leethered
@Rock Mauritius Radio
@Scooby6

Have a great day !

Reactions: Thanks 3


----------



## ddk1979 (5/10/16)

Happy birthday to:
@Aasif cape vape
@BaBear
@Baverz
@Kurt Yeo
@Leethered
@RezaD
@Rock Mauritius Radio
@Scooby6
@thekeeperza
@TheVaperyBakery
@VandaL
Hope you all have an awesome day. 

.

Reactions: Thanks 3


----------



## thekeeperza (5/10/16)

Happy birthday lads! 

@Aasif cape vape
@BaBear
@Baverz
@ddk1979
@Kurt Yeo
@Leethered
@RezaD
@Rock Mauritius Radio
@Scooby6
@TheVaperyBakery
@VandaL

Reactions: Thanks 3


----------



## ddk1979 (5/10/16)

Thanks to all of you for the birthday wishes.



.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Baverz (5/10/16)

Thanks guys



@Aasif cape vape
@BaBear
@Baverz
@ddk1979
@Kurt Yeo
@Leethered
@RezaD
@Rock Mauritius Radio
@Scooby6
@TheVaperyBakery
@VandaL

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Kuhlkatz (5/10/16)

Wow, big list today !

 Happy Birthday @Aasif cape vape , @BaBear , @Baverz , @C4rlosuk , @ddk1979 , @Kurt Yeo , @Leethered , @RezaD , @Rock Mauritius Radio , @Scooby6 , @Skollie , @thekeeperza and @VandaL 

Have a good one all and best wishes for the year ahead !

Reactions: Thanks 3


----------



## Derkster_122 (5/10/16)

thekeeperza said:


> Happy birthday lads!
> 
> @Aasif cape vape
> @BaBear
> ...



Happy biddy peeps


I'm just here here to soak up knowledge... Basically I'm a sponge.


----------



## NewOobY (5/10/16)

HPD - flippen hate that when someone says that to me. 

Happy birthday every1 hope you have a fantastic day. Too many names to copy. So this is for everyone celebrating today.


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/10/16)

And happy birthday @ddk1979! He is not on the list for some reason but I have it on good authority that it's his birthday today!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (5/10/16)

Thanks @Rob Fisher and everyone else for the birthday wishes.

@Dubz where did you get my birthday info from because it doesn't show on the birthday list .... perhaps my post to @Nico_gti ?

.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nico_gti (5/10/16)

Happy birthday @ddk1979. Hope you having a great one

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (5/10/16)

ddk1979 said:


> Thanks @Rob Fisher and everyone else for the birthday wishes.
> 
> @Dubz where did you get my birthday info from because it doesn't show on the birthday list .... perhaps my post to @Nico_gti ?
> 
> .


Thats correct . I hope you had a great day!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (5/10/16)

Dubz said:


> Thats correct . I hope you had a great day!




Thanks a lot @Dubz . For some reason my name does not appear in the "Today's Birthdays" list on the main forum page.
So you saved me from having an anonymous birthday. 

.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dubz (5/10/16)

ddk1979 said:


> Thanks a lot @Dubz . For some reason my name does not appear in the "Today's Birthdays" list on the main forum page.
> So you saved me from having an anonymous birthday.
> 
> .


You can get it showing in your personal details of your profile.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (5/10/16)

Dubz said:


> You can get it showing in your personal details of your profile.




Oops ... didn't realise that 
The Bday shows now that I've edited my personal details. 
Thanks @Dubz ... seems like I was having a senior citizens moment. 



.

,

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Dubz (6/10/16)

Happy Birthday 
@Abbas 
@BillyBegrie 
@Moey_Ismail 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (6/10/16)

@Abbas
@BillyBegrie
@Moey_Ismail

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## BillyBegrie (6/10/16)

Thanks guys...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVaper (6/10/16)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Abbas 
@BillyBegrie 
@Moey_Ismail

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (6/10/16)

Happy birthday to:
@Abbas
@BillyBegrie
@Moey_Ismail
Hope you all have an awesome day. 

.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (6/10/16)

Happy Birthday to @Abbas , @BillyBegrie and @Moey_Ismail 

Have a good one !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (7/10/16)

Happy Birthday 
@Cuan 
@hyphen 
@vaporbud77 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Willyza (7/10/16)

@Cuan
@hyphen
@vaporbud77

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (7/10/16)

Happy birthday 

Long time member @hyphen !
And to @vaporbud77 and @Cuan 

Have a super day


----------



## Cuan (7/10/16)

Thanks guys

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ddk1979 (7/10/16)

Happy birthday to:
@Cuan
@hyphen
@vaporbud77
Hope you all have an awesome day. 

.


----------



## Dubz (8/10/16)

Happy Birthday 
@dominic.hartze 
@JamesVale 
@PsyCLown 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SAVaper (8/10/16)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@dominic.hartze 
@JamesVale 
@PsyCLown

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Willyza (8/10/16)

@dominic.hartze
@JamesVale
@PsyCLown

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PsyCLown (8/10/16)

Thanks for the Birthday wishes guys, but my birthday is only next month... 

Best I check my profile when I'm back on a PC. 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## PsyCLown (8/10/16)

Happy Birthday to JamesVale and Dominic.hartze though!! 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (8/10/16)

Happy birthday @JamesVale and @dominic.hartze 
Have a super day and weekend!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dominic.hartze (8/10/16)

Thank you for the birthday wishes happy birthday JamesVale

Sent from my SM-J500F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ddk1979 (8/10/16)

Happy birthday to:
@dominic.hartze
@JamesVale
Hope you all have an awesome day. 

.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR (8/10/16)

@dominic.hartze
@JamesVale

Gz on making it to your next age notch. Have a joyous day.


----------



## Dubz (9/10/16)

Happy Birthday 
@MiL0 
@RA Seedat 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Willyza (9/10/16)

@MiL0
@RA Seedat

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVaper (9/10/16)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@MiL0
@RA Seedat


----------



## Silver (9/10/16)

Happy birthday 

@RA Seedat and @MiL0 

Have a great day


----------



## MarcelinoJ (9/10/16)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ddk1979 (9/10/16)

Happy birthday to:
@MiL0
@RA Seedat
Hope you all have an awesome day. 

.


----------



## Dubz (10/10/16)

Happy Birthday 
@gman211991 
@Petrus 
@Robert Howes 
@scoobz707 
@SmokelessFire 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (10/10/16)

Happy birthday 

Long time members
@gman211991 , @Robert Howes , @Petrus and @SmokelessFire 

And to @scoobz707 

Have a great day guys!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Willyza (10/10/16)

@gman211991
@Petrus
@Robert Howes
@scoobz707
@SmokelessFire

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## scoobz707 (10/10/16)

Thank you 

Sent from my 2014817 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/10/16)

Happy Birthday Guys! Hope you have an awesome day and I hope there is Vape Mail for you all today!

@gman211991, @Petrus, @Robert Howes, @scoobz707, @SmokelessFire

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979 (10/10/16)

Happy birthday to:
@gman211991
@Petrus
@Robert Howes
@scoobz707
@SmokelessFire
Hope you have an awesome day. 

.


----------



## scoobz707 (10/10/16)

Thank you

Sent from my 2014817 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dubz (11/10/16)

Happy Birthday 
@Afroman 
@Darth Vaper 
@footpeg 
@J.P 
@KrayFish404 
@Random_Sheep 
@Sam Haskins 
@Slimz 
@TheLongTwitch 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Random_Sheep (11/10/16)

Thanks @Dubz and Happy Birthday to all the others that share my special day! 

May The Vape Be With You

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Willyza (11/10/16)

@Afroman 
@Darth Vaper 
@footpeg 
@J.P 
@KrayFish404 
@Random_Sheep 
@Sam Haskins 
@Slimz 
@TheLongTwitch

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## KZOR (11/10/16)

@Afroman @Darth Vaper @footpeg @J.P @KrayFish404 @Random_Sheep @Sam Haskins @Slimz @TheLongTwitch

H/Bday and have a great day guys.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (11/10/16)

Big birthday day today

 Happy Birthday 

@Random_Sheep , @KrayFish404 , @TheLongTwitch 
@Darth Vaper , @Afroman , @footpeg 
@J.P , @Sam Haskins , @Slimz 

Have a great day!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## footpeg (11/10/16)

Thank u all and happy birthday to every one who share today with me. 

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta (11/10/16)

Wow! That is a ton of birthdays! Happiest of days to: 

@Random_Sheep , @KrayFish404 , @TheLongTwitch , @Darth Vaper , @Afroman , @footpeg , @J.P , @Sam Haskins , @Slimz 

May the loot be bountiful!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Darth Vaper (11/10/16)

Thank you everyone!
Treating myself to a little 'from me to me' on my 40th... a Reo!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## ddk1979 (11/10/16)

Happy birthday to:
@Afroman
@Darth Vaper
@footpeg
@J.P
@KrayFish404
@Random_Sheep
@Sam Haskins
@Slimz
@TheLongTwitch
Hope you have an awesome day. 

.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (11/10/16)

Darth Vaper said:


> Thank you everyone!
> Treating myself to a little 'from me to me' on my 40th... a Reo!



Marvellous @Darth Vaper 
Enjoy
Share some photos when you can


----------



## Dubz (12/10/16)

Happy Birthday 
@Charl Young 
@StompieZA 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Willyza (12/10/16)

@Charl Young
@StompieZA

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StompieZA (12/10/16)

Many thanks guys!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979 (12/10/16)

Happy birthday to:
@Charl Young
@StompieZA
Hope you have an awesome day. 

.


----------



## ddk1979 (13/10/16)

Happy birthday to:
@Jadenvg 
@KlutcH 
@Tariq1310 
Hope you have an awesome day. 

.


----------



## Dubz (13/10/16)

Happy Birthday 
@Jadenvg
@KlutcH
@Tariq1310 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Willyza (13/10/16)

@Jadenvg
@KlutcH
@Tariq1310

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (13/10/16)

Happy birthday 

@KlutcH, @Tariq1310 and @Jadenvg 

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KlutcH (13/10/16)

Thanks, @Silver

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (13/10/16)

Happy Birthday @KlutcH , @Jadenvg and @Tariq1310 

Have a good one !


----------



## RA Seedat (13/10/16)

Thanks for the wishes guys

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (14/10/16)

Happy Birthday 
@Bearshare 
@Suhayl 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Willyza (14/10/16)

@Bearshare @Suhayl

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KZOR (14/10/16)

@Bearshare
@Suhayl

H/Bday guys. Hope you get vapemail to your hearts desire.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (14/10/16)

Happy birthday 

@Bearshare and @Suhayl 

Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bearshare (14/10/16)

Thanks guys much appreciated!!!!! 

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ddk1979 (14/10/16)

Happy birthday to:
@Bearshare
@Suhayl
Hope you have an awesome day. 

.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (15/10/16)

Happy Birthday 
@craigb 
@Naash015 
@Viashen 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Willyza (15/10/16)

@craigb @Naash015 @Viashen

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (15/10/16)

Happy birthday @Viashen , @craigb and @Naash015 
Have a great day and weekend!


----------



## ddk1979 (15/10/16)

Happy birthday to:
@craigb
@Naash015
@Viashen
Hope you have an awesome day. 

.


----------



## craigb (15/10/16)

Thanks all... Awesome to have a like minded community that cares 

I'm not a big fan of celebrating my bday, so why don't you all treat yourselves to something on my behalf

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Viashen (15/10/16)

Thanks Guys 

Trying to make the most of the saturday

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dubz (16/10/16)

Happy Birthday 
@capetocuba 
@Ilzé 
@V8d8man 
@Zaahid237 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## Willyza (16/10/16)

@capetocuba @Ilzé @V8d8man @Zaahid237

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## capetocuba (16/10/16)

Thanks all

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (16/10/16)

Happy birthday 

@capetocuba , @Zaahid237 
@Ilzé and @V8d8man 

Have a great day!

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## ddk1979 (16/10/16)

Happy birthday to:
@capetocuba
@V8d8man
@Zaahid237
Hope you have an awesome day. 

.

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Dubz (17/10/16)

Happy Birthday 
@Dean Becker 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Willyza (17/10/16)

@Dean Becker

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVaper (17/10/16)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Dean Becker


----------



## ddk1979 (17/10/16)

Happy birthday to:
@Dean Becker
Hope you have an awesome day. 

.


----------



## Dubz (18/10/16)

Happy Birthday 
@Jaun 
@Junaid6025 
@Philip 
@waza 
@whatalotigot 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR (18/10/16)

@Jaun @Junaid6025 @Philip @waza @whatalotigot

Have not seen any activity from any of you recently but hope you frequent to browse so that this message can befall you.
Happy B/day to you all and trust your smiles will be retained throughout the day.


----------



## Willyza (18/10/16)

@Jaun
@Junaid6025
@Philip
@waza
@whatalotigot

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVaper (18/10/16)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Jaun 
@Junaid6025 
@Philip 
@waza 
@whatalotigot

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979 (18/10/16)

Happy birthday to:
@Jaun
@Junaid6025
@Philip
@waza
@whatalotigot
Hope you have an awesome day. 

.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (19/10/16)

Happy Birthday 
@Admiral ChunKii 
@Gina 
@moonunit 
@P1AY3R 
@Rusty 
@sneakydino 
@TRiST 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Willyza (19/10/16)

@Admiral ChunKi@Gina@moonunit@P1AY3R@Rusty@sneakydino@TRiST

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979 (19/10/16)

Happy birthday to:
@Admiral ChunKii
@Gina
@moonunit
@P1AY3R
@Rusty
@sneakydino
@TRiST
Hope you have an awesome day. 

.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## P1AY3R (19/10/16)

Thanks! All the best to the others celebrating today!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Derkster_122 (19/10/16)

Happy birthday


I'm just here here to soak up knowledge... Basically I'm a sponge.


----------



## korn1 (19/10/16)

Happy Happy

Birthday guys and Girls !


----------



## Dubz (20/10/16)

Happy Birthday 
@christovape 
@ShaunCartman 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (20/10/16)

Happy birthday to @christovape and @ShaunCartman 
Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Willyza (20/10/16)

@christovape
@ShaunCartman

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVaper (20/10/16)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@christovape 
@ShaunCartman


----------



## 3FVape (20/10/16)

Happy Birthday


----------



## ddk1979 (20/10/16)

Happy birthday to:
@christovape
@ShaunCartman
Hope you have an awesome day. 

.


----------



## Dubz (21/10/16)

Happy Birthday 
@Camz•The•Viking 
@shaadvayej 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR (21/10/16)

@Camz•The•Viking
@shaadvayej

Rofl .....we wished so many members happy birthday recently that are inactive but maybe we strike it lucky this time.
In that case ......... have a blast. Great day for a birthday. Gz.


----------



## Willyza (21/10/16)

@Camz•The•Viking
@shaadvayej

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (21/10/16)

Happy birthday @shaadvayej and @Camz•The•Viking 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979 (21/10/16)

Happy birthday to:
@Camz•The•Viking
@shaadvayej
Hope you have an awesome day. 

.


----------



## Dubz (22/10/16)

Happy Birthday 
@GMacDiggity 
@Ryan69 
@Satans_Stick 
@Xeltrix 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (22/10/16)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@GMacDiggity
@Ryan69
@Satans_Stick
@Xeltrix

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (22/10/16)

Happy birthday 

@Satans_Stick , @GMacDiggity 
@Ryan69 and @Xeltrix 

Have a great day and weekend!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (22/10/16)

@GMacDiggity
@Ryan69
@Satans_Stick
@Xeltrix

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## KZOR (22/10/16)

May the following members enjoy a day of birth the way they wish.  

@GMacDiggity
@Ryan69
@Satans_Stick
@Xeltrix

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Ryan69 (22/10/16)

Dubz said:


> Happy Birthday
> @GMacDiggity
> @Ryan69
> @Satans_Stick
> ...

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Ryan69 (22/10/16)

Thanks a million

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979 (22/10/16)

Happy birthday to:
@GMacDiggity
@Ryan69
@Satans_Stick
@Xeltrix
Hope you have an awesome day. 

.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (23/10/16)

Happy Birthday 
@Boeriemore 
@TheDestroyer 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Willyza (23/10/16)

@Boeriemore
@TheDestroyer

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR (23/10/16)

@Boeriemore
@TheDestroyer

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (23/10/16)

Happy birthday @Boeriemore and @TheDestroyer 
Have a great day!


----------



## ddk1979 (23/10/16)

Happy birthday to:
@Boeriemore
@TheDestroyer
Hope you have an awesome day. 

.


----------



## Camz•The•Viking (23/10/16)

T


ddk1979 said:


> Happy birthday to:
> @Camz•The•Viking
> @shaadvayej
> Hope you have an awesome day.
> ...


THank you so much

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Camz•The•Viking (23/10/16)

Thanks


Dubz said:


> Happy Birthday
> @Camz•The•Viking
> @shaadvayej
> Have a super day![/QUOTE
> Thanks bud!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dubz (24/10/16)

Happy Birthday 
@Forfcuksakes 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## KZOR (24/10/16)

@Forfcuksakes
Happy birthday.
Hope the day treats you well.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (24/10/16)

Happy birthday @Forfcuksakes !
Have a great day

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (24/10/16)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Forfcuksakes

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Soutie (24/10/16)

Happy birthday @Forfcuksakes' hope you have a really great day

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (24/10/16)

Happy birthday to:
@Forfcuksakes
Hope you have an awesome day. 

.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Warlock (24/10/16)

Happy birthday @Forfcuksakes

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Forfcuksakes (24/10/16)

Thank you everyone.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dubz (25/10/16)

Happy Birthday 
@**Vape Dutchess** 
@Flavor man 
@Greyz 
@Salamander 
@That Guy 
@Zeek 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Greyz (25/10/16)

Thank you @Dubz

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (25/10/16)

Happy birthday 
@Greyz , @Salamander 
@**Vape Dutchess** , @Flavor man , @That Guy , @Zeek 
Have a great day

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Boktiet (25/10/16)

Happy Birthday @Greyz , @Salamander
@**Vape Dutchess** , @Flavor man , @That Guy , @Zeek, hope you have a blessed and prosperous year ahead.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (25/10/16)

My buddy Grapes!

Happiest of birthdays, how old you turning today? 97? You look pretty good for a 97 year-old, but if you're younger than 80 you look like ass buddy.

Hope you get loads of loot today! Maybe your wife gave you the best present (and let you buy your own presents)?

Much love brother!

@Greyz

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (25/10/16)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@**Vape Dutchess** 
@Flavor man 
@Greyz 
@Salamander 
@That Guy 
@Zeek

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Salamander (25/10/16)

Thanks guys. Much appreciated

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nailedit77 (25/10/16)

Happy Bday @Greyz, you getting old now cuz

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (25/10/16)

Happy birthday to:
@**Vape Dutchess**
@Flavor man
@Greyz
@Salamander
@That Guy
@Zeek
Hope you have an awesome day. .



.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/10/16)

Happy Birthday guys!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## CJ van Tonder (25/10/16)

Happy bday...@That Guy

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zeek (25/10/16)

Wow thanks guys, what an awesome bunch of people on this forum. Still lurking and need to introduce myself and already being wished Happy Birthday

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Greyz (25/10/16)

Thank you to everyone for the bday wishes! I'm so proud to be a part of this community, I call family, everyone that I have interacted with here has truly been a positive influence in my life. I can't thank the people here enough for being so awesome!
#VAPE ON

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Satans_Stick (25/10/16)

Thanksalot for all the birthday wishes everyone  
[Only recovered from hangover today sorry for late response]

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (26/10/16)

Happy Birthday 
@Muki 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR (26/10/16)

Enjoy your birthday @Muki


----------



## DanTheMan (26/10/16)

Lets all congratulate @Rooigevaar with Wiener Vape CO's first birthday
Happy birthday to great ejuice

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (26/10/16)

Happy Happy to All the Guys

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Willyza (26/10/16)

@Forfcuksakes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (27/10/16)

Happy Birthday 
@rixster 
@salejei 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR (27/10/16)

@rixster and @salejei
H/birthday guys.


----------



## Willyza (27/10/16)

@rixster
@salejei

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979 (27/10/16)

Happy birthday to:
@John 
@rixster 
@salejei 
Hope you have an awesome day. .



.


----------



## Dubz (28/10/16)

Happy Birthday 
@Moegammad Isaac 
@Mohammede Ebrahim 
@MOSVape 
@Zimpie 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Willyza (28/10/16)

@Moegammad Isaac
@Mohammede Ebrahim
@MOSVape
@Zimpie

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979 (28/10/16)

Happy birthday to:
@Moegammad Isaac
@Mohammede Ebrahim
@MOSVape
@Zimpie
Hope you have an awesome day.



.


----------



## Dubz (29/10/16)

Happy Birthday 
@Hayden Oliver 
@Paul vermaak 
@spiv 
@Yasasin6894 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Willyza (29/10/16)

@Hayden Oliver
@Paul vermaak
@spiv
@Yasasin6894

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979 (29/10/16)

Happy birthday to:
@Hayden Oliver
@Paul vermaak
@spiv
@Yasasin6894
Hope you have an awesome day.



.


----------



## spiv (29/10/16)

Thanks @Dubz, @Willyza and @ddk1979. It was incredible.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dubz (30/10/16)

Happy Birthday 
@Kaosfury 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kaosfury (30/10/16)

Dubz said:


> Happy Birthday
> @Kaosfury
> Have a super day!


Thank you so much Dubz. Already having a blast!

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVaper (30/10/16)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Kaosfury


----------



## Kaosfury (30/10/16)

SAVaper said:


> Good morning and happy birthday to
> @Kaosfury


Thanks buddy

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Willyza (30/10/16)

@Kaosfury

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kaosfury (30/10/16)

Willyza said:


> @Kaosfury


Thank you

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## KZOR (30/10/16)

H/birthday @Kaosfury


----------



## ddk1979 (30/10/16)

... @Kaosfury 

Hope you have an awesome day. 

.


----------



## Dubz (31/10/16)

Happy Birthday 
@Felix786 
@Friep 
@mildly.inked 
@Ri@z
@Shay23
@Waldo van Huyssteen 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR (31/10/16)

@Felix786 @Friep @mildly.inked @Ri@z @Shay23 @Waldo van Huyssteen
Nice batch of vaping birthdays going on in South Africa today.
Have a great day guys.


----------



## Willyza (31/10/16)

@Felix786
@Friep
@mildly.inked
@Ri@z
@Shay23
@Waldo van Huyssteen

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVaper (31/10/16)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Felix786 
@Friep 
@mildly.inked 
@Ri@z
@Shay23
@Waldo van Huyssteen


----------



## ddk1979 (31/10/16)

to

@Felix786
@Friep
@mildly.inked
@Ri@z
@Shay23
@Waldo van Huyssteen

Hope you have an awesome day.

.


----------



## Kaosfury (31/10/16)

Thanks all you guys...your wishes made it all the more awesome 

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dubz (1/11/16)

Happy Birthday 
@Anneries 
@Baker 
@Kayzer 
@Neale De Vries 
@Wayne_Keenan 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## KZOR (1/11/16)

@Anneries
@Baker
@Kayzer
@Neale De Vries
@Wayne_Keenan

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Willyza (1/11/16)

@Anneries
@Baker
@Kayzer
@Neale De Vries
@Wayne_Keenan

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## SAVaper (1/11/16)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Anneries 
@Baker 
@Kayzer 
@Neale De Vries 
@Wayne_Keenan

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## ddk1979 (1/11/16)

@Anneries
@Baker
@Kayzer
@Neale De Vries
@Wayne_Keenan

Hope you have an awesome day.

.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (2/11/16)

Happy Birthday 
@Ccoetzee 
@deranged 
@Hoosain 
@kilr0y ZA 
@Mark121m 
@Nayan 
@shabier 
@VapeSyndicate 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (2/11/16)

@Ccoetzee
@deranged
@Hoosain
@kilr0y ZA
@Mark121m
@Nayan
@shabier
@VapeSyndicate 

WoW a popular day this one

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## KZOR (2/11/16)

Happy birthday guys. Hope you visit the forums to see that we still care. 

@Ccoetzee
@deranged
@Hoosain
@kilr0y ZA
@Mark121m
@Nayan
@shabier
@VapeSyndicate

One for each of you.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kilr0y ZA (2/11/16)

KZOR said:


> Happy birthday guys. Hope you visit the forums to see that we still care.
> 
> @Ccoetzee
> @deranged
> ...



Dibs on the green one!! 
Happy Born day peeps - November people are the best people


----------



## SAVaper (2/11/16)

Good morning and happy birthday to a number people.
@Ccoetzee 
@deranged 
@Hoosain 
@kilr0y ZA 
@Mark121m 
@Nayan 
@shabier 
@VapeSyndicate


----------



## StompieZA (2/11/16)

Happy Birthday Guys and girls!!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (2/11/16)

@Ccoetzee
@deranged
@Hoosain
@kilr0y ZA
@Mark121m
@Nayan
@shabier
@VapeSyndicate

Hope you have an awesome day.

.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (3/11/16)

Happy Birthday 
@Chrisp 
@Duri 
@gatecrasherza1 
@Jaco123 
@Oceanic Vapes 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## gatecrasherza1 (3/11/16)

Awesome thanks Dubz

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Willyza (3/11/16)

@Chrisp
@Duri
@gatecrasherza1
@Jaco123
@Oceanic Vapes

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ddk1979 (3/11/16)

.



@Chrisp
@Duri
@gatecrasherza1
@Jaco123
@Oceanic Vapes

Hope you have an awesome day.

.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gatecrasherza1 (3/11/16)

Thanks for the wishes guys

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (4/11/16)

Happy Birthday 
@Damien Fernandez 
@Filip 
@Fransvr 
@NielJoubert 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nova69 (4/11/16)

Happy happy guys,wishing you super bday weekend


----------



## Willyza (4/11/16)

@Damien Fernandez
@Filip
@Fransvr
@NielJoubert

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KZOR (4/11/16)

Happy birthday guys !!
@Damien Fernandez @Filip @Fransvr @NielJoubert




From me and @Feliks Karp


----------



## SAVaper (4/11/16)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Damien Fernandez 
@Filip 
@Fransvr 
@NielJoubert

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979 (4/11/16)

@Damien Fernandez
@Filip
@Fransvr
@NielJoubert

Hope you have an awesome day.

.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Fransvr (4/11/16)

ddk1979 said:


> View attachment 74105
> 
> 
> @Damien Fernandez
> ...


Thank you guys!

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dubz (5/11/16)

Happy Birthday 
@Ameer 
@ljimmie05 
@RoSsIkId 
@Gordon 
@shezzad 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ddk1979 (5/11/16)

@Ameer
@ljimmie05
@RoSsIkId
@Gordon
@shezzad

Hope you have an awesome day.

.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## KZOR (5/11/16)

Happy birthday members.
@Ameer @ljimmie05 @RoSsIkId @Gordon @shezzad

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Willyza (5/11/16)

@Ameer
@ljimmie05
@RoSsIkId
@Gordon
@shezzad

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ljimmie05 (5/11/16)

Dubz said:


> Happy Birthday
> @Ameer
> @ljimmie05
> @RoSsIkId
> ...


Thanks gents  


ddk1979 said:


> View attachment 74167
> 
> 
> @Ameer
> ...





KZOR said:


> Happy birthday members.
> @Ameer @ljimmie05 @RoSsIkId @Gordon @shezzad
> View attachment 74169





Willyza said:


> @Ameer
> @ljimmie05
> @RoSsIkId
> @Gordon
> @shezzad

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dubz (6/11/16)

Happy Birthday 
@Jonny 
@Mark Mendoza 
@MoB16Zah 
@Ryangriffon 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Willyza (6/11/16)

@Jonny
@Mark Mendoza
@MoB16Zah
@Ryangriffon

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ddk1979 (6/11/16)

@Jonny
@Mark Mendoza
@MoB16Zah
@Ryangriffon

Hope you have an awesome day.

.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dubz (7/11/16)

Happy Birthday 
@ARI 
@BlakMAgICIAN 
@ChrisFJS 
@Delta T 
@gavin 
@HappyCamper 
@Kiepiejr 
@Lord Vetinari 
@Muchis 
@Mustrum Ridcully 
@Protect_747 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Willyza (7/11/16)

@ARI
@BlakMAgICIAN
@ChrisFJS
@Delta T
@gavin
@HappyCamper
@Kiepiejr
@Lord Vetinari
@Muchis
@Mustrum Ridcully
@Protect_747

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## KZOR (7/11/16)

Happy b/day.
@ARI @BlakMAgICIAN @ChrisFJS @Delta T @gavin @HappyCamper @Kiepiejr @Lord Vetinari @Muchis @Mustrum Ridcully @Protect_747 

Have a glorious day.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SAVaper (7/11/16)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@ARI 
@BlakMAgICIAN 
@ChrisFJS 
@Delta T 
@gavin 
@HappyCamper 
@Kiepiejr 
@Lord Vetinari 
@Muchis 
@Mustrum Ridcully 
@Protect_747

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BlakMAgICIAN (7/11/16)

Thanks all! Much appreciated!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ddk1979 (7/11/16)

@ARI
@BlakMAgICIAN
@ChrisFJS
@Delta T
@gavin
@HappyCamper
@Kiepiejr
@Lord Vetinari
@Muchis
@Mustrum Ridcully
@Protect_747

Hope you have an awesome day.

.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ChrisFJS (7/11/16)

Thanks guys. Bit of a special one. I'm 21 today
 
Will try not to go too crazy but I can't make any promises  lol

And happy birthday to everyone else

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## HappyCamper (7/11/16)

Thank you for the wishes guys

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dubz (8/11/16)

Happy Birthday 
@Cylent1 
@michael dos santos 
@RedRaven 
@Robin Cilliers 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KZOR (8/11/16)

H/birthday members.

@Cylent1 @michael dos santos @RedRaven @Robin Cilliers

Have day full of smiles.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Willyza (8/11/16)

@Cylent1
@michael dos santos
@RedRaven
@Robin Cilliers

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SAVaper (8/11/16)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Cylent1 
@michael dos santos 
@RedRaven 
@Robin Cilliers

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979 (8/11/16)

@Cylent1
@michael dos santos
@RedRaven
@Robin Cilliers

Hope you have an awesome day.

.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dubz (9/11/16)

Happy Birthday 
@Buan Stanley 
@MADMAX 
@Tash16v 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BlakMAgICIAN (9/11/16)

Happy birthday all!!


----------



## Willyza (9/11/16)

@Buan Stanley
@MADMAX
@Tash16v

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ddk1979 (9/11/16)

@Buan Stanley
@MADMAX
@Tash16v

Hope you have an awesome day.

.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tash16v (9/11/16)

Thanks guys. Appreciated. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Buan Stanley (9/11/16)

Thanks all 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (10/11/16)

Happy Birthday 
@baksteen8168 
@Pyro 
@Richelo Killian 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Willyza (10/11/16)

@baksteen8168
@Pyro
@Richelo Killian

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SAVaper (10/11/16)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@baksteen8168 
@Pyro 
@Richelo Killian

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979 (10/11/16)

@baksteen8168
@Pyro
@Richelo Killian

Hope you have an awesome day.

.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dubz (11/11/16)

Happy Birthday 
@B_rad 
@MR_F 
@Twincam 16 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Willyza (11/11/16)

@B_rad
@MR_F
@Twincam 16

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ddk1979 (11/11/16)

@B_rad
@MR_F
@Twincam 16

Hope you have an awesome day.

.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dubz (12/11/16)

Happy Birthday 
@R0sak 
@Snakeza 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (12/11/16)

@R0sak
@Snakeza

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## KZOR (12/11/16)

@R0sak @Snakeza
Happy birthday guys. Hope you have a gr8 day.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (12/11/16)

@R0sak
@Snakeza

Hope you have an awesome day.

.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Snakeza (12/11/16)

Thanks guys for the birthday wishes much appreciated 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dubz (13/11/16)

Happy Birthday 
@GrantRez420 
@MillerVape 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Willyza (13/11/16)

@GrantRez420
@MillerVape

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ddk1979 (13/11/16)

@GrantRez420
@MillerVape 

Hope you have an awesome day.

.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dubz (14/11/16)

Happy Birthday 
@ismail11 
@Jus_Joos 
@Lucky 7 
@theyettie 
@Willan 
@zrasul 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KZOR (14/11/16)

@ismail11 @Jus_Joos @Lucky 7 @theyettie @Willan @zrasul


----------



## Willyza (14/11/16)

@ismail11
@Jus_Joos
@Lucky 7
@theyettie
@Willan
@zrasul

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SAVaper (14/11/16)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@ismail11 
@Jus_Joos 
@Lucky 7 
@theyettie 
@Willan 
@zrasul


----------



## theyettie (14/11/16)

Thanks ladies and gents. Much appreciated!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979 (14/11/16)

@ismail11
@Jus_Joos
@Lucky 7
@theyettie
@Willan
@zrasul

Hope you have an awesome day.

.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dubz (15/11/16)

Happy Birthday 
@Coenie de Beer 
@Coera 
@joe_88 
@Mo7 
@SpiralSequence 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## SpiralSequence (15/11/16)

Dubz said:


> Happy Birthday
> @Coenie de Beer
> @Coera
> @joe_88
> ...


Thanks @Dubz. I'll make sure it will be a goodie.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## joe_88 (15/11/16)

Dubz said:


> Happy Birthday
> @Coenie de Beer
> @Coera
> @joe_88
> ...


Thanks @Dubz ! 

And Happy Birthday to everyone else celebrating on this day

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Willyza (15/11/16)

@Coenie de Beer
@Coera
@joe_88
@Mo7
@SpiralSequence

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## KZOR (15/11/16)

May the following peops have a extra special day. Happy birthday. 
@Coenie de Beer @Coera @joe_88 @Mo7 @SpiralSequence

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (15/11/16)

@Coenie de Beer
@Coera
@joe_88
@Mo7
@SpiralSequence

Hope you have an awesome day.

.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dubz (16/11/16)

Happy Birthday 
@Docvape11 
@raihaan 
@Samir 
@Silent Echo 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Willyza (16/11/16)

@Docvape11
@raihaan
@Samir
@Silent Echo

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KZOR (16/11/16)

_@Docvape11 @raihaan @Samir @Silent Echo

Happy birthday guys. Have a super day and remember .......... you not only a year older but also a year wiser.

_


----------



## SAVaper (16/11/16)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Docvape11 
@raihaan 
@Samir 
@Silent Echo


----------



## Silver (16/11/16)

Happy Birthday 

@Silent Echo , @Docvape11 
@raihaan , @Samir 

Have a great day!


----------



## Silent Echo (16/11/16)

Thanks guys

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ddk1979 (16/11/16)

@Docvape11
@raihaan
@Samir
@Silent Echo

Hope you have an awesome day.

.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (17/11/16)

Happy Birthday 
@Ecstatic_Sage 
@Kuhlkatz 
@moolies86 
@Pindyman 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## KZOR (17/11/16)

May the following members have a greater day than the rest of us. Enjoy your birthday.

@Ecstatic_Sage @Kuhlkatz @moolies86 @Pindyman

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Willyza (17/11/16)

@Ecstatic_Sage
@Kuhlkatz
@moolies86
@Pindyman

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Pindyman (17/11/16)

Thanks guys

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (17/11/16)

@Kuhlkatz @moolies86 @Pindyman ....

Happiest of days to you guys! I Hope you all have awesome days!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (17/11/16)

Happy Birthday 
@Ecstatic_Sage , @moolies86 and @Pindyman 
Have a great day!


----------



## Silver (17/11/16)

Happy birthday to a very special member of the Admin and Mod Team

@Kuhlkatz 

Thanks for all you have done for us Kuhlkatz !

Have a lovely day!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (17/11/16)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Ecstatic_Sage 
@Kuhlkatz 
@moolies86 
@Pindyman

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/11/16)

Happy Birthday Guys!
@Ecstatic_Sage
@Kuhlkatz
@moolies86
@Pindyman 

Hope you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (17/11/16)

@Ecstatic_Sage
@Kuhlkatz
@moolies86
@Pindyman

Hope you have an awesome day.

.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (17/11/16)

Happy Birthday to the fellow birthday boikies @Ecstatic_Sage , @moolies86 and @Pindyman 
I hope you guys have a great day !


P.S. Thanks for all the well wishes guys. 
I don't feel a day older than 70! Oh, wait a sec ...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dubz (18/11/16)

Happy Birthday 
@786country 
@Maximum 
@Omar_mk5 
@Wyvern 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (18/11/16)

@786country
@Maximum
@Omar_mk5
@Wyvern

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## KZOR (18/11/16)

Happy birthday guys.
@786country @Maximum @Omar_mk5 @Wyvern
Trust your day will keep the smiles coming in.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (18/11/16)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@786country 
@Maximum 
@Omar_mk5 
@Wyvern

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (18/11/16)

Happy birthday 

@Wyvern - was lovely to finally meet you at the CT Vape Meet!
@786country 
@Maximum 
@Omar_mk5 

Have a great day and birthday weekend ahead!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Wyvern (18/11/16)

AWw thanks everyone! doing the last prep for my final exam and then I get to go out and have dinner with the family and also picking up my minikin V2 today!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (18/11/16)

Wyvern said:


> AWw thanks everyone! doing the last prep for my final exam and then I get to go out and have dinner with the family and also picking up my minikin V2 today!



Good luck for the exam @Wyvern

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (18/11/16)

@786country
@Maximum
@Omar_mk5
@Wyvern

Hope you have an awesome day.

.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wyvern (18/11/16)

Silver said:


> Good luck for the exam @Wyvern


Thanks @Silver it was easier than expected so that was a good paper to write!

Thanks again everyone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (19/11/16)

Happy Birthday 
@Karriem 
@Kosie 
@MoeB786 
@Muhammed Abdulla 
@Wheeesh 
@Yatie 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## KZOR (19/11/16)

Happy birthday guys.
@Karriem @Kosie @MoeB786 @Muhammed Abdulla @Wheeesh @Yatie


----------



## Willyza (19/11/16)

@Karriem
@Kosie
@MoeB786
@Muhammed Abdulla
@Wheeesh
@Yatie

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (19/11/16)

Happy Birthday 

@MoeB786 
@Karriem 
@Kosie 
@Muhammed Abdulla 
@Wheeesh 
@Yatie 

Have a great day and birthday weekend!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ddk1979 (19/11/16)

@Karriem
@Kosie
@MoeB786
@Muhammed Abdulla
@Wheeesh
@Yatie

Hope you have an awesome day.

.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dubz (20/11/16)

Happy Birthday 
@Jorrie 
@Necropolis 
@Pinksunshine 
@Tahir_Kai 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Willyza (20/11/16)

@Jorrie
@Necropolis
@Pinksunshine
@Tahir_Kai

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KZOR (20/11/16)

@Jorrie @Necropolis @Pinksunshine @Tahir_Kai




Have a great day guys.


----------



## Tahir_Kai (20/11/16)

Thanks  much love

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979 (20/11/16)

@Jorrie
@Necropolis
@Pinksunshine
@Tahir_Kai

Hope you have an awesome day.

.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Samir (20/11/16)

Thank you guys☺

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (21/11/16)

Happy Birthday 
@arbdullah 
@BigGuy 
@Gamma 
@Kyle mccahon 
@Vaporeon 
Have a super day

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (21/11/16)

Happy Birthday 

@BigGuy - thanks for all you and your team do for this community!
@arbdullah 
@Gamma 
@Kyle mccahon 
@Vaporeon 

Have a great day

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## KZOR (21/11/16)

@arbdullah @BigGuy @Gamma @Kyle mccahon @Vaporeon

Have a super day

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (21/11/16)

@arbdullah
@BigGuy
@Gamma
@Kyle mccahon
@Vaporeon

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/11/16)

Happy Birthday guys! Hope you have an awesome day day!
@arbdullah
@Gamma
@Kyle mccahon
@Vaporeon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/11/16)

Happy Birthday @BigGuy! I hope you have an awesome day and thanks for everything you do for the Vape Community!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## MoeB786 (21/11/16)

Thank you all so much

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vaporeon (21/11/16)

Thanks guys! You're all awesome!  

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ddk1979 (21/11/16)

@arbdullah
@BigGuy
@Gamma
@Kyle mccahon
@Vaporeon

Hope you all have an awesome day.

.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## arbdullah (21/11/16)

Thanks everyone

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dubz (22/11/16)

Happy Birthday 
@Energy 
@Jordan B 
@Uwelsh 
@wazarmoto 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## KZOR (22/11/16)

Have a great day members. 
@Energy @Jordan B @Uwelsh @wazarmoto

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (22/11/16)

Happy birthday 

@wazarmoto , @Energy 
@Jordan B , @Uwelsh 

Have a lovely day!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Willyza (22/11/16)

@Energy
@Jordan B
@Uwelsh
@wazarmoto

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Deckie (22/11/16)

@wazarmoto 
@Energy 
@Uwelsh 
@Jordan B 

Have a lekker day guys


----------



## Deckie (22/11/16)

@BigGuy 
Sorry I'm a day late but .....


Trust you had a great day. Congratulations

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (22/11/16)

@Energy
@Jordan B
@Uwelsh
@wazarmoto

Hope you all have an awesome day.

.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dubz (23/11/16)

Happy Birthday 
@Dirge 
@Gareth Friedmam 
@Jcm 
@Johan9779 
@Tarryn Waters 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Willyza (23/11/16)

@Dirge
@Gareth Friedmam
@Jcm
@Johan9779
@Tarryn Waters

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jcm (23/11/16)

Thanks for the wishes!

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979 (23/11/16)

@Dirge
@Gareth Friedmam
@Jcm
@Johan9779
@Tarryn Waters

Hope you have an awesome day.

.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Johan9779 (23/11/16)

Thanks for all the well wishes. It's much appreciated

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (24/11/16)

Happy Birthday 
@red dune vape 
@Roxy 
@Tazman7 
@Zapiro 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Deckie (24/11/16)

Happy birthday

@Zapiro 
@red dune vape 
@Roxy 
@Tazman7 

Have a super .


----------



## Silver (24/11/16)

Happy Birthday 

@Roxy, @red dune vape 
@Tazman7 , @Zapiro 

Have a great day!


----------



## Caramia (24/11/16)

Happy Birthday guys!


----------



## Willyza (24/11/16)

@red dune vape
@Roxy
@Tazman7
@Zapiro

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta (24/11/16)

Happiest of days to...

@Roxy, @red dune vape
@Tazman7 , @Zapiro

Please post pictures of your presents!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imtiaaz (24/11/16)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY to:

@Roxy, @red dune vape
@Tazman7 , @Zapiro

Hope you have an Awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979 (24/11/16)

@red dune vape
@Roxy
@Tazman7
@Zapiro

Hope you have an awesome day.

.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dubz (25/11/16)

Happy Birthday 
@Derkster_122 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver (25/11/16)

Happy birthday @Derkster_122 
Have a great day
No shortage of specials on your birthday

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Derkster_122 (25/11/16)

Thanks guys 


I'm just here here to soak up knowledge... Basically I'm a sponge.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta (25/11/16)

@Derkster_122 !!! Happy Birthday buddy!

Here's wishing you a wicked day! Can't remember the last time I had a Birthday on a Friday, it must be great!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Willyza (25/11/16)

@Derkster_122

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ddk1979 (25/11/16)

@Derkster_122

Hope you have an awesome day.

.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Derkster_122 (25/11/16)

ddk1979 said:


> View attachment 76589
> 
> 
> @Derkster_122
> ...



Thanks man


I'm just here here to soak up knowledge... Basically I'm a sponge.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Derkster_122 (25/11/16)

Stosta said:


> @Derkster_122 !!! Happy Birthday buddy!
> 
> Here's wishing you a wicked day! Can't remember the last time I had a Birthday on a Friday, it must be great!



Thanks man it is good to be on a Friday hey


I'm just here here to soak up knowledge... Basically I'm a sponge.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Derkster_122 (25/11/16)

Silver said:


> Happy birthday @Derkster_122
> Have a great day
> No shortage of specials on your birthday



Lol true true, definitely a shortage of funding though haha


I'm just here here to soak up knowledge... Basically I'm a sponge.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (26/11/16)

Happy Birthday 
@blujeenz 
@Mac75 
@mike_vapes 
@PhtBstrd 
@Saint_Dee 
@sharkey 
@TheShuaib 
@WesinEL001 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 2


----------



## Willyza (26/11/16)

@blujeenz
@Mac75
@mike_vapes
@PhtBstrd
@Saint_Dee
@sharkey
@TheShuaib
@WesinEL001

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 2


----------



## ddk1979 (26/11/16)

Special happy birthday wishes to you @blujeenz. Hope this day brings you much joy.

Happy birthday to
@Mac75
@mike_vapes
@PhtBstrd
@Saint_Dee
@sharkey
@TheShuaib
@WesinEL001

Hope you have an awesome day.

.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## Silver (26/11/16)

Oh wow many birthdays today

 Happy birthday 

@blujeenz , @Mac75 
@mike_vapes , @PhtBstrd 
@Saint_Dee , @sharkey 
@TheShuaib , @WesinEL001 

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## Derkster_122 (26/11/16)

Happy biddy all


I'm just here here to soak up knowledge... Basically I'm a sponge.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (28/11/16)

Happy Birthday 
@Brad H 
@Fareed 
@Justin Julius 
@Smoky Jordan 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (28/11/16)

@Brad H
@Fareed
@Justin Julius
@Smoky Jordan

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Fareed (28/11/16)

Thank you guys 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (28/11/16)

Happiest of Birthdays to you 28/11 babies!

@Brad H @Fareed @Justin Julius @Smoky Jordan

Have a rocking day!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (28/11/16)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Brad H 
@Fareed 
@Justin Julius 
@Smoky Jordan

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (28/11/16)

@Brad H
@Fareed
@Justin Julius
@Smoky Jordan

Hope you have an awesome day.

.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Fareed (28/11/16)

You guys rock was lovely seeing wishes from fellow Vapers. Highly appreciated 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Derkster_122 (28/11/16)

Happy birthday peeps


I'm just here here to soak up knowledge... Basically I'm a sponge.


----------



## Dubz (29/11/16)

Happy Birthday 
@BaD Mountain 
@Carlito 
@Carlos 
@Jaime 
@Jpq 
@Tank88 
@Yiannaki 
@yolan213 
@Zak786 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Willyza (29/11/16)

@BaD Mountain
@Carlito
@Carlos
@Jaime
@Jpq
@Tank88
@Yiannaki
@yolan213
@Zak786

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Fareed (29/11/16)

Happy Birthday Vape Family
May you be blessed with the best mods 
@BaD Mountain
@Carlito
@Carlos
@Jaime
@Jpq
@Tank88
@Yiannaki
@yolan213
@Zak786


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KZOR (29/11/16)

@BaD Mountain @Carlito @Carlos @Jaime @Jpq @Tank88 @Yiannaki @yolan213 @Zak786

Hope and trust you will have an extraordinary good day.


----------



## Silver (29/11/16)

Oh wow, lots of birthdays today!

 Happy birthday 

@Yiannaki - thanks for all you have done here Yiannaki! May you have an awesome day

@BaD Mountain , @Carlito 
@Carlos , @Jaime 
@Jpq , @Tank88 
@yolan213 , @Zak786 

Have a lovely day!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SAVaper (29/11/16)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@BaD Mountain 
@Carlito 
@Carlos 
@Jaime 
@Jpq 
@Tank88 
@Yiannaki 
@yolan213 
@Zak786

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979 (29/11/16)

@BaD Mountain
@Carlito
@Carlos
@Jaime
@Jpq
@Tank88
@Yiannaki
@yolan213
@Zak786

Hope you have an awesome day.

.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stosta (29/11/16)

Happiest of Birthdays to all you guys!!!

   

@BaD Mountain
@Carlito
@Carlos
@Jaime
@Jpq
@Tank88
@yolan213
@Zak786

   

And an extra happy to @Yiannaki !!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MR_SmileyKylie (29/11/16)

Happy Birthday! Have great one


----------



## Dubz (30/11/16)

Happy Birthday 
@Byakko 
@Charel van Biljon 
@KimVapeDashian 
@skola 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (30/11/16)

Good morning and a big happy birthday to: 

@skola, @KimVapeDashian 

@Byakko , @Charel van Biljon 

Have a lovely day!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## skola (30/11/16)

Thanks @Dubz and @Silver!! 

Happy birthday to 
@Byakko
@Charel van Biljon
@KimVapeDashian
Hope you all have a lovely day, and an awesome year ahead!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (30/11/16)

@skola , have a super day!
Anything special vape wise today?


----------



## Stosta (30/11/16)

A great day for birthdays!

Happiest of days to @skola , @KimVapeDashian , @Byakko and @Charel van Biljon !!

Hope you guys have an awesome day!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## skola (30/11/16)

Silver said:


> @skola , have a super day!
> Anything special vape wise today?


Thanks a mil @Silver, much appreciated! 
Oh yes! Got the Hadaly as an early gift from HRH! I am so impressed with this RDA! Flavour Flavour Flavour!!!
Enjoying some Black Current wine gums before breakfast! Because, forever young right?? LOL

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## skola (30/11/16)

Stosta said:


> A great day for birthdays!
> 
> Happiest of days to @skola , @KimVapeDashian , @Byakko and @Charel van Biljon !!
> 
> Hope you guys have an awesome day!


Indeed it is!! thanks @Stosta!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (30/11/16)

skola said:


> Thanks a mil @Silver, much appreciated!
> Oh yes! Got the Hadaly as an early gift from HRH! I am so impressed with this RDA! Flavour Flavour Flavour!!!
> Enjoying some Black Current wine gums before breakfast! Because, forever young right?? LOL
> View attachment 77123



Oh that is just marvellous!
Looks so cool on the pico!
Enjoy it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## skola (30/11/16)

Silver said:


> Oh that is just marvellous!
> Looks so cool on the pico!
> Enjoy it


It does hey, so tiny and cute! Although it might look much much better on top of a Leprechaun! 
I think I'm ready to become a squonker this year..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVaper (30/11/16)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Byakko 
@Charel van Biljon 
@KimVapeDashian 
@skola

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## HappyCamper (30/11/16)

Stosta said:


> Happiest of Birthdays to all you guys!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Happy Birthday hope you have one awesome day


----------



## ddk1979 (30/11/16)

@Byakko
@Charel van Biljon
@KimVapeDashian
@skola

Hope you have an awesome day.

.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## skola (30/11/16)

ddk1979 said:


> View attachment 77134
> 
> 
> @Byakko
> ...


Thanks @ddk1979! Much appreciated!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Byakko (30/11/16)

Thanks for the birthday wishes guys 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dubz (1/12/16)

Happy Birthday 
@greybush 
@Ignis 
@Moosa86 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Stosta (1/12/16)

Happy days to:

@greybush @Ignis @Moosa86 !!!!

      

Hope you all have a great day today, may the loot be plentiful!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (1/12/16)

Happy birthday 

@Moosa86 , @greybush , @Ignis 

Have a super day!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979 (1/12/16)

@greybush
@Ignis
@Moosa86

Hope you have an awesome day.

.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Dubz (2/12/16)

Happy Birthday 
@Hardtail1969 
@SkinnyCheese 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stosta (2/12/16)

Happiest of days to @Hardtail1969 and @SkinnyCheese (The worst piece of cheese is a skinny piece IMO)!!!!

I hope you took the day off work today!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (2/12/16)

Happy birthday 

@Hardtail1969 - where've you been? Lol
@SkinnyCheese 

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hardtail1969 (2/12/16)

@Silver.. in the land of hobbits and funny birds... thanks man.

Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (2/12/16)

Hardtail1969 said:


> @Silver.. in the land of hobbits and funny birds... thanks man.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk



Ok, enjoy the day!


----------



## ddk1979 (2/12/16)

@Hardtail1969
@SkinnyCheese

Hope you have an awesome day.

.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dubz (3/12/16)

Happy Birthday 
@Gibo 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (3/12/16)

Dubz said:


> Happy Birthday
> @Gibo
> Have a super day!



Happy birthday @Gibo !
On vape meet day!

I remember making your forum name tag 
See you later

Am sure you are going to have a super day

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Willyza (3/12/16)

@Gibo

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ddk1979 (3/12/16)

@Gibo

Hope you have an awesome day.

.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dubz (4/12/16)

Happy Birthday 
@Rowan Francis 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Stosta (4/12/16)

Happy happy @Rowan Francis !

Have a great day buddy!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Michaelsa (4/12/16)

Have a great one bud @Rowan Francis

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR (4/12/16)

Just one member ....... special day for the Lone Ranger. 


@Rowan Francis
Have a super day.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (4/12/16)

Happy birthday @Rowan Francis !!
Have a super duper Sunday!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979 (4/12/16)

@Rowan Francis

Hope you have an awesome day.

.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Willyza (4/12/16)

@Rowan Francis

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dubz (5/12/16)

Happy Birthday 
@Chilli 
@Dunhillbear 
@Noobvapes 
@Spikester 
@Stevape;) 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Willyza (5/12/16)

@Chilli
@Dunhillbear
@Noobvapes
@Spikester
@Stevape;)

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Stosta (5/12/16)

Happiest of Birthdays to:

@Chilli @Dunhillbear @Noobvapes @Spikester @Stevape;) 

 

Hope you guys have an amazing day!!!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## SAVaper (5/12/16)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Chilli 
@Dunhillbear 
@Noobvapes 
@Spikester 
@Stevape;)

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ddk1979 (5/12/16)

@Chilli
@Dunhillbear
@Noobvapes
@Spikester
@Stevape;)

Hope you have an awesome day.

.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dubz (6/12/16)

Happy Birthday 
@jamie 
@Nathan Classen 
@RiVape 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Willyza (6/12/16)

@jamie
@Nathan Classen
@RiVape

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Stosta (6/12/16)

Yay!

   

Happiest of days to you @jamie @Nathan Classen @RiVape !!!!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## SAVaper (6/12/16)

Good morning and happy birthday to 
@jamie
@Nathan Classen
@RiVape

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ddk1979 (6/12/16)

@jamie
@Nathan Classen
@RiVape

Hope you have an awesome day.

.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Dubz (7/12/16)

Happy Birthday 
@Batiatus 
@Igsaan 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Willyza (7/12/16)

@Batiatus
@Igsaan

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Stosta (7/12/16)

Happy Birthday to @Igsaan and our new interplanetary poultry member, @Batiatus !!!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## SAVaper (7/12/16)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Batiatus 
@Igsaan

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Quakes (7/12/16)

Happy happy Birthday
@Igsaan 
@Batiatus

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Batiatus (7/12/16)

Thank you very much guys!
So nice logging in with happy birthday messages waiting for me.

Happy birthday to you @Igsaan

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ddk1979 (7/12/16)

@Igsaan
@Batiatus

Hope you have an awesome day.

.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Dubz (8/12/16)

Happy Birthday 
@Darylm 
@Nur 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Willyza (8/12/16)

@Darylm
@Nur

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Michaelsa (8/12/16)

Willyza said:


> @Darylm
> @Nur


Happy vape day to you
Happy vape day to you 
May your clouds be a plenty 
And your could be wet too!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979 (8/12/16)

@Darylm
@Nur


Hope you have an awesome day.

.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dubz (9/12/16)

Happy Birthday 
@gh0st_reap3r 
@Nash Chetty 
@ramsey2 
@Smurfi129 
@Zahz 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Willyza (9/12/16)

@gh0st_reap3r
@Nash Chetty
@ramsey2
@Smurfi129
@Zahz

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stosta (9/12/16)

Happy happy to all of you guys!

    

@gh0st_reap3r
@Nash Chetty
@ramsey2
@Smurfi129
@Zahz 

You share a birthday with my two best friends, so I KNOW you guys are awesome!!!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ddk1979 (9/12/16)

@gh0st_reap3r
@Nash Chetty
@ramsey2
@Smurfi129
@Zahz

Hope you have an awesome day.

.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## KarlDP (9/12/16)

A very happy birthday to all these peeps 

@gh0st_reap3r
@Nash Chetty
@ramsey2
@Smurfi129
@Zahz

Have a good one.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Reinette (9/12/16)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Happy happy birthday to @vaalboy
> 
> have a vapey day and a fantastic year


Happy Bif Day @vaalboy


----------



## Dubz (10/12/16)

Happy Birthday 
@Designerama 
@Jaco Moller 
@pecunium 
@Riaz 
@Vape0206 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (10/12/16)

Happy Birthday 

@Riaz !

@Designerama , @Jaco Moller 
@pecunium , @Vape0206 

Have a great day and weekend!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Riaz (10/12/16)

Thanks guys

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stosta (10/12/16)

Riaz said:


> Thanks guys


Happiest of happies @Riaz !!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (10/12/16)

@Designerama
@Jaco Moller
@pecunium
@Riaz
@Vape0206

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (10/12/16)

Happy Birthday @Riaz , @Designerama , @Jaco Moller , @pecunium and @Vape0206 

Have a good one guys and best wishes for the year ahead !

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (10/12/16)

@Designerama
@Jaco Moller
@pecunium
@Riaz
@Vape0206

Hope you have an awesome day.

.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dubz (11/12/16)

Happy Birthday 
@baardbek 
@douglaswhite180 
@kana01 
@SQL -Jazz Guitar-Vapa 
@The_Rio 
@Wash 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Willyza (11/12/16)

@baardbek
@douglaswhite180
@kana01
@SQL -Jazz Guitar-Vapa
@The_Rio
@Wash

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## SAVaper (11/12/16)

Good morning and happy birthday to 
@baardbek
@douglaswhite180
@kana01
@SQL -Jazz Guitar-Vapa
@The_Rio
@Wash

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ddk1979 (11/12/16)

@baardbek
@douglaswhite180
@kana01
@SQL -Jazz Guitar-Vapa
@The_Rio
@Wash

Hope you have an awesome day.

.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Dubz (12/12/16)

Happy Birthday 
@MamaBear 
@SkollieG 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## SAVaper (12/12/16)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@MamaBear
@SkollieG

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Willyza (12/12/16)

@MamaBear
@SkollieG

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stosta (12/12/16)

Happy Birthday @MamaBear and @SkollieG !!!!

Hope you both have an awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ddk1979 (12/12/16)

@MamaBear
@SkollieG

Hope you have an awesome day.

.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paulie (12/12/16)

Happy Birthday all!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (13/12/16)

Happy Birthday 
@B1G_WH1T3 
@Coldfront 
@NeXuS 
@Sharief 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Willyza (13/12/16)

@B1G_WH1T3
@Coldfront
@NeXuS
@Sharief

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## KarlDP (13/12/16)

@B1G_WH1T3
@Coldfront 
@NeXuS
@Sharief

Happy birthday to all you guys

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta (13/12/16)

Happy happy to you December 13 babies!!!

      

@B1G_WH1T3
@Coldfront
@NeXuS
@Sharief

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ddk1979 (13/12/16)

@B1G_WH1T3
@Coldfront
@NeXuS
@Sharief

Hope you have an awesome day.

.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NeXuS (13/12/16)

Thanks guys!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (14/12/16)

Happy Birthday 
@arshad 
@Barno van der Westhuizen 
@MR_SmileyKylie 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Willyza (14/12/16)

@arshad
@Barno van der Westhuizen
@MR_SmileyKylie

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stosta (14/12/16)

Happy Birthday @arshad @Barno van der Westhuizen @MR_SmileyKylie !!!!

Hope you have awesome days!!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ddk1979 (14/12/16)

@arshad
@Barno van der Westhuizen
@MR_SmileyKylie


Hope you have an awesome day.

.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dubz (15/12/16)

Happy Birthday 
@Frostbite 
@Lingogrey 
@VapeGrrl 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (15/12/16)

@Frostbite 
@Lingogrey 
@VapeGrrl

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Frostbite (15/12/16)

Thanks Gents, the big Three O! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (15/12/16)

Good morning and a big happy birthday to

@VapeGrrl - Thanks for everything you and Jaco have done Lindsay!

@Frostbite - happy 30th!

@Lingogrey - where've you been Limgogrey? We miss you!

Have a super duper day and enjoyable long weekend!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (15/12/16)

Two vendor birthdays?! And as @Silver said, where the heck are you @Lingogrey ? 

Happiest of happiness to:

@Frostbite
@Lingogrey
@VapeGrrl

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (15/12/16)

Stosta said:


> Two vendor birthdays?! And as @Silver said, where the heck are you @Lingogrey ?
> 
> Happiest of happiness to:
> 
> ...



@Lingogrey last seen on 17 Nov 2016
We need to send out a search party
Maybe it was the month build up to his birthday and he is on a beautiful island somewhere with no Internet connectivity? Soaking up the rays and vaping up a storm?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Stosta (15/12/16)

Silver said:


> @Lingogrey last seen on 17 Nov 2016
> We need to send out a search party
> Maybe it was the month build up to his birthday and he is on a beautiful island somewhere with no Internet connectivity? Soaking up the rays and vaping up a storm?


Hahaha! No he's South African, probably just waiting for Telkom to come fix his interwebs! 

Maybe if we can tag @Lingogrey enough it will summon him, like saying "Candyman" in front of a mirror!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver (15/12/16)

Stosta said:


> Hahaha! No he's South African, probably just waiting for Telkom to come fix his interwebs!
> 
> Maybe if we can tag @Lingogrey enough it will summon him, like saying "Candyman" in front of a mirror!



Lol

Have sent him an email inviting him to come say hi because we miss him.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## KarlDP (15/12/16)

@Frostbite
@Lingogrey
@VapeGrrl

Happy birthday have a great day!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (15/12/16)

@Frostbite
@Lingogrey
@VapeGrrl

Hope you have an awesome day.

.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (15/12/16)

Holy crap, almost missed this one !

 Happy Birthday @VapeGrrl , @Lingogrey and @Frostbite 

Hope you all had a fantastic day . Best wishes for the year ahead & thanks for all that you do and mean to this community !

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Dubz (16/12/16)

Happy Birthday 
@Yusuf Cape Vaper 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Willyza (16/12/16)

@Yusuf Cape Vaper

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ddk1979 (16/12/16)

@Yusuf Cape Vaper

Hope you have an awesome day.

.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kuhlkatz (16/12/16)

Happy Birthday @Yusuf Cape Vaper 

Hope you have a lekke day, champ. I'm sure it's nice and cloudy no matter where you are

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imspaz (16/12/16)

Happy birthday @Yusuf Cape Vaper 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (16/12/16)

Thanks for the wishes guys  haha @Kuhlkatz the clouds just come as part of the package 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (16/12/16)

Happy birthday @Yusuf Cape Vaper !!
Hope you had a great day
Enjoy the weekend!


----------



## Aasif cape vape (16/12/16)

Happy Birthday @Yusuf Cape Vaper , May you be blessed with many more years of mixing amazing flavours, building coils that changes the weather and keep blowing dem clouds 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChloeT (16/12/16)

Happy happy guys, where's the cake?


----------



## Dubz (17/12/16)

Happy Birthday 
@PuffPuffPass 
@Vino1718 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SAVaper (17/12/16)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@PuffPuffPass
@Vino1718

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Willyza (17/12/16)

@PuffPuffPass
@Vino1718

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Michaelsa (17/12/16)

Happy Birthdah @PuffPuffPass & @Vino1718 

View at own risk:


----------



## ddk1979 (17/12/16)

@PuffPuffPass
@Vino1718

Hope you have an awesome day.

.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vino1718 (17/12/16)

Thanks everyone, much appreciated.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (17/12/16)

Happy Birthday @Vino1718 and @PuffPuffPass 

Best wishes for the year ahead and have a good one guys !


----------



## Nishan (17/12/16)

Happy birthday guys


----------



## Lingogrey (17/12/16)

Stosta said:


> Hahaha! No he's South African, probably just waiting for Telkom to come fix his interwebs!
> 
> Maybe if we can tag @Lingogrey enough it will summon him, like saying "Candyman" in front of a mirror!





Silver said:


> Lol
> 
> Have sent him an email inviting him to come say hi because we miss him.



Hahah - @Silver and @Stosta - you guys are making me feel very skaam, as I rightfully should!  I only have the tired and clichèd excuse that life got very crazy for a while. Thanks for your efforts in tracking me down and for your well wishes! 

I'm back!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Lingogrey (17/12/16)

Thank you also to @Dubz , @Willyza , @KarlDP , @ddk1979 , and @Kuhlkatz Much appreciated!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dubz (18/12/16)

Happy Birthday 
@Blade master 
@cfm78910 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Willyza (18/12/16)

@Blade master
@cfm78910

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (18/12/16)

Lingogrey said:


> Hahah - @Silver and @Stosta - you guys are making me feel very skaam, as I rightfully should!  I only have the tired and clichèd excuse that life got very crazy for a while. Thanks for your efforts in tracking me down and for your well wishes!
> 
> I'm back!



Marvellous @Lingogrey 
Welcome back!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (18/12/16)

Happy birthday 

@cfm78910 and @Blade master 

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ddk1979 (18/12/16)

@Blade master
@cfm78910

Hope you have an awesome day.

.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dubz (19/12/16)

Happy Birthday 
@Flash696 
@Vape Starter 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Willyza (19/12/16)

@Flash696
@Vape Starter

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Stosta (19/12/16)

Happy happy @Flash696 and @Vape Starter !!!

      

Hope you guys have great days, @Vape Starter , I hope the force is with you for the Wiener comp

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ddk1979 (19/12/16)

@Flash696
@Vape Starter

Hope you have an awesome day.

.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Dubz (20/12/16)

Happy Birthday 
@Derek 
@Keyaam 
@Matthew Barrett 
@OreO 
@Rudolph 
@Steven199 
@Tockit 
@Tyron Sale 
@Wicked 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tockit (20/12/16)

Thanks @Dubz.

Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR (20/12/16)

Happy birthday to everyone specially to @Tockit and @Keyaam since i know they are active and will see this. 
A great day of smiles, DIY successes and zero dry hits await you. Have fun.
@Derek @Matthew Barrett @OreO @Rudolph @Steven199 @Tyron Sale @Wicked

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tockit (20/12/16)

Thanks @KZOR. 

Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Willyza (20/12/16)

@Derek
@Keyaam
@Matthew Barrett
@OreO
@Rudolph
@Steven199
@Tockit
@Tyron Sale
@Wicked

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Quakes (20/12/16)

Happy Happy Birthday!!!
@Derek
@Keyaam
@Matthew Barrett
@OreO
@Rudolph
@Steven199
@Tockit
@Tyron Sale
@Wicked

Hope you have an awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta (20/12/16)

Happiest of happies @Tockit and @Keyaam !!!! Hope you guys score plenty of loot on this day!

To the rest of the gang as well, a big day for birthdays!

@Derek
@Matthew Barrett
@OreO
@Rudolph
@Steven199
@Tyron Sale
@Wicked

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (20/12/16)

Wow, big birthday day today!

Its also my wife's birthday today  hehe

 Happy birthday 

@OreO , @Keyaam and @Tockit 

@Derek , @Matthew Barrett , @Rudolph 
@Steven199 , @Tyron Sale , @Wicked 

Have a great day all!


----------



## Tockit (20/12/16)

Silver said:


> Wow, big birthday day today!
> 
> Its also my wife's birthday today  hehe
> 
> ...


Oh Wow, Happy Birthday to Mrs Silver.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (20/12/16)

Tockit said:


> Oh Wow, Happy Birthday to Mrs Silver.



Thanks @Tockit - just told her and she says "Thank you!"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979 (20/12/16)

@Derek
@Keyaam
@Matthew Barrett
@OreO
@Rudolph
@Steven199
@Tockit
@Tyron Sale
@Wicked
Have a super day!

Hope you have an awesome day.

.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Keyaam (20/12/16)

Thank you for the birthday wishes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kuhlkatz (20/12/16)

Happy Birthday @Keyaam , @OreO , @Tockit , @Derek , @Matthew Barrett , @Rudolph , @Steven199 , @Tyron Sale and @Wicked 

Of course a special Happy Birthday to Mrs @Silver too.

Best wishes for a great day to you all !

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (21/12/16)

Happy Birthday 
@BhavZ 
@Bone 
@Maxxis 
@Natalie 
@Rafiq 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stosta (21/12/16)

@BhavZ
@Bone
@Maxxis
@Natalie
@Rafiq

Happy Birthday guys! I hope you have a really awesome day today!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Willyza (21/12/16)

@BhavZ
@Bone
@Maxxis
@Natalie
@Rafiq

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (21/12/16)

Another big birthday day

 Happy birthday 

@BhavZ - where've you been Bhavz? 
@Maxxis - Mr Lung Candy supporting vendor 
@Natalie - Liqua & Hats supporting vendor

@Rafiq , @Bone 

Have a great day and festive season!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979 (21/12/16)

@BhavZ
@Bone
@Maxxis
@Natalie
@Rafiq

Hope you have an awesome day.

.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/12/16)

Happy Birthday Guys and Girls! Hope you have a cracker of a day! 
@BhavZ
@Bone
@Maxxis
@Natalie
@Rafiq

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (21/12/16)

Big list again today...
 Happy Birthday @BhavZ , @Bone , @Maxxis , @Natalie and @Rafiq 

Have a great day guys & girls !


----------



## Dubz (22/12/16)

Happy Birthday 
@Bill 
@Ozayr 
@Shadowvapor
@shariefa 
@Shaz 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stosta (22/12/16)

Happy Birthday Guys!!!

@Bill
@Ozayr
@Shadowvapor
@shariefa
@Shaz

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ddk1979 (22/12/16)

@Bill
@Ozayr
@Shadowvapor
@shariefa
@Shaz

Hope you have an awesome day.

.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dubz (23/12/16)

Happy Birthday 
@Achmat89 
@KarlDP 
@n00b13 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (23/12/16)

Happy birthday 

@KarlDP , @Achmat89 and @n00b13 

Have a great one!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (23/12/16)

It's your birthday, and you can cry if you want to, but hopefully if you do it's tears of joy!!!!

     

@Achmat89
@KarlDP
@n00b13

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (23/12/16)

@Achmat89
@KarlDP
@n00b13

Hope you have an awesome day.

.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (23/12/16)

@BhavZ
@Bone
@Maxxis
@Natalie
@Rafiq
@Bill
@Ozayr
@Shadowvapor
@shariefa
@Shaz
@Achmat89
@KarlDP
@n00b13

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## KarlDP (23/12/16)

Thanks all for the bday wishes.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dubz (24/12/16)

Happy Birthday 
@Dinxster 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Willyza (24/12/16)

@Dinxster

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/12/16)

Wow I have missed a few birthdays of late... but know you are in my thoughts and I wished you all through the cloud!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (24/12/16)

Happy Birthday @Dinxster from Valley Vapour!!

May you have a great day and a super December break


----------



## ddk1979 (24/12/16)

@Dinxster

Hope you have an awesome day.

.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dubz (25/12/16)

Happy Birthday 
@KevE 
@Sinsational 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Willyza (25/12/16)

@KevE
@Sinsational

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ddk1979 (25/12/16)

@KevE
@Sinsational

Hope you have an awesome day.

.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dubz (26/12/16)

Happy Birthday 
@Dwarfy 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Willyza (26/12/16)

@Dwarfy

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ddk1979 (26/12/16)

@Dwarfy

Hope you have an awesome day.

.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dubz (27/12/16)

Happy Birthday 
@Baby Blue$ 
@Divan Smit 
@Shazzarain 
@Tasriq 
@toufiek 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (27/12/16)

Happy birthday 

@Divan Smit - from Vapers Corner!

@Baby Blue$ , @Shazzarain 
@Tasriq , @toufiek 

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979 (27/12/16)

@Baby Blue$
@Divan Smit
@Shazzarain
@Tasriq
@toufiek

Hope you have an awesome day.

.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dubz (28/12/16)

Happy Birthday 
@Candy 
@Joey786 
@Marechal 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (28/12/16)

@Candy
@Joey786
@Marechal

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (28/12/16)

Happy Birthday guys!!

@Candy @Joey786 @Marechal

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (28/12/16)

@Candy
@Joey786
@Marechal


Hope you have an awesome day.

.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (29/12/16)

Happy Birthday 
@Midrian 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Willyza (29/12/16)

@Midrian

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ddk1979 (29/12/16)

@Midrian

Hope you have an awesome day.

.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dubz (30/12/16)

Happy Birthday 
@Morras12 
@Noobvapester 
@Zubair Randeree 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (30/12/16)

Happy birthday 

@morras , @Zubair Randeree and @Noobvapester 

Have a great day and super weekend!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Willyza (30/12/16)

@Morras12
@Noobvapester
@Zubair Randeree

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ddk1979 (30/12/16)

@Morras12
@Noobvapester
@Zubair Randeree

Hope you have an awesome day.

.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dubz (1/1/17)

Happy Birthday 
@angel.gb 
@Anomie 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Willyza (1/1/17)

@angel.gb
@Anomie

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (1/1/17)

1 Jan 2017
 Happy birthday @Anomie and @angel.gb 
Have a super day and year!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979 (1/1/17)

@angel.gb
@Anomie

Hope you have an awesome day.

.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dubz (2/1/17)

Happy Birthday 
@Nizar 
@reijnier 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Willyza (2/1/17)

@Nizar
@reijnier

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ddk1979 (2/1/17)

@Nizar
@reijnier

Hope you have an awesome day.

.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dubz (3/1/17)

Happy Birthday 
@Effjh 
@Mojo524
@MuhammadKhan 
@Raks92 
@Ryancfc 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (3/1/17)

Happy happy!

@Mojo524 @MuhammadKhan @Raks92 @Ryancfc 

@Effjh - I hope you have a winner day buddy! Did you get vape loot?

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (3/1/17)

Happy Birthday 

@Effjh , @Raks92 
@Mojo524 , @MuhammadKhan , @Ryancfc 

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paulie (3/1/17)

Happy Bday all

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Willyza (3/1/17)

@Effjh
@Mojo524
@MuhammadKhan
@Raks92
@Ryancfc

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## KarlDP (3/1/17)

@Effjh
@Mojo524
@MuhammadKhan
@Raks92
@Ryancfc

A very happy birthday to all these peeps. Have a good one..

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Reinette (3/1/17)

Happy Birthday to all:

@Effjh
@Mojo524
@MuhammadKhan
@Raks92
@Ryancfc 

May all have a awesome day

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (3/1/17)

Happy Birthday @Effjh , @Mojo524 , @MuhammadKhan , @Raks92 and @Ryancfc 

Hope you have a good one and a great 2017 !

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (3/1/17)

@Effjh
@Mojo524
@MuhammadKhan
@Raks92
@Ryancfc

Hope you have an awesome day.

.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (4/1/17)

Happy Birthday 
@Azhar 
@Cait 
@Luqmaan_m 
@Nite 
@Reinette 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Willyza (4/1/17)

@Azhar
@Cait
@Luqmaan_m
@Nite
@Reinette

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Reinette (4/1/17)

Thank you very much @Willyza and @Dubz and everybody else

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KarlDP (4/1/17)

A very happy birthday to @Azhar @Cait @Luqmaan_m @Nite and @Reinette.

Have a awesome day.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Reinette (4/1/17)

Thank you @KarlDP

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Quakes (4/1/17)

@Azhar
@Cait
@Luqmaan_m
@Nite
@Reinette

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Reinette (4/1/17)

Quakes said:


> @Azhar
> @Cait
> @Luqmaan_m
> @Nite
> @Reinette


 Thank you @Quakes


----------



## Silver (4/1/17)

Happy Birthday 

@Reinette 

@Cait, @Luqmaan_m 
@Nite, @Azhar 

Have a lovely day!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Reinette (4/1/17)

Silver said:


> Happy Birthday
> 
> @Reinette
> 
> ...


Thank you @Silver

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979 (4/1/17)

@Azhar
@Cait
@Luqmaan_m
@Nite
@Reinette

Hope you have an awesome day.

.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dubz (5/1/17)

Happy Birthday 
@Brettkradue 
@earlq135 
@Oliver.yopanda 
@Siven 
@Slav 
@Stephen 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Willyza (5/1/17)

@Brettkradue
@earlq135
@Oliver.yopanda
@Siven
@Slav
@Stephen

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SAVaper (5/1/17)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Brettkradue 
@earlq135 
@Oliver.yopanda 
@Siven 
@Slav 
@Stephen


----------



## KarlDP (5/1/17)

A very happy bday to @Brettkradue @earlq135 @Oliver.yopanda @Siven @Slav and @Stephen

Have a awesome day..

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta (5/1/17)

Happy Birthday to everyone! With so many Birthdays today it seems we may have missed out on a few!

Happiest of happies to @Zeki Hilmi ! My phone knows things I don't, and this seems to be one of them!

Hope you have a great day!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ddk1979 (5/1/17)

@Brettkradue
@earlq135
@Oliver.yopanda
@Siven
@Slav
@Stephen

Hope you have an awesome day.

.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tockit (5/1/17)

Gazzacpt said:


> .


Good pocket post there @Gazzacpt 

Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gazzacpt (5/1/17)

Tockit said:


> Good pocket post there @Gazzacpt
> 
> Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk


Yup phone was locked as well. 

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (5/1/17)

And after that very informative post from esteemed @Gazzacpt 


Would like to wish @Zeki Hilmi happy birthday 
- Supporting vendor and the founder of VooDoo Vapour

Also, happy birthday to 
@Brettkradue
@earlq135
@Oliver.yopanda
@Siven
@Slav
@Stephen 

Hope you all had a great day!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Tockit (5/1/17)

Silver said:


> And after that very informative post from esteemed @Gazzacpt
> 
> 
> Would like to wish @Zeki Hilmi happy birthday
> ...


Happy birthday all the bodies. 

Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (6/1/17)

Happy Birthday 
@free3dom 
@Opus3 
@Renoster 
@Shatter 
@Sickboy77 
@Sterling Vape 
@Yaseen36 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (6/1/17)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@free3dom
@Opus3
@Renoster
@Shatter
@Sickboy77
@Sterling Vape
@Yaseen36

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (6/1/17)

@free3dom
@Opus3
@Renoster
@Shatter
@Sickboy77
@Sterling Vape
@Yaseen36

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (6/1/17)

Happy birthday 

@Sickboy77 
@Opus3 

@Renoster, @Shatter 
@Sterling Vape , @free3dom and @Yaseen36 

Have a great day

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 2


----------



## KarlDP (6/1/17)

A very Happy bday to the following peeps:

@Sickboy77
@Opus3
@Renoster
@Shatter
@Sterling Vape
@free3dom
@Yaseen36

Have a excellent day further

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## Stosta (6/1/17)

A very happy birthday to:

@free3dom
@Opus3
@Renoster
@Shatter
@Sterling Vape
@Yaseen36

And last but by no means least, a special one to the one and only @Sickboy77 !! I still think back to our shady dealings outside the Knowles bottle store when I first got to taste what successful DIY could be, and look how much things have changed since then! Hope you have a cracker of a day buddy!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nailedit77 (6/1/17)

Stosta said:


> A very happy birthday to:
> 
> @free3dom
> @Opus3
> ...


Whahahaha, I remember that... Was a super sketchy dealing  thanks bud, much appreciated

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (6/1/17)

Sickboy77 said:


> Whahahaha, I remember that... Was a super sketchy dealing  thanks bud, much appreciated


It was a Pina Colada and a Berry juice! I still remember going home and being blown away by those smells!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR (6/1/17)

Happy birthday @Sickboy77. 
Know you will have a glorious day. May 2017 be the year you remember best out of all of them.


----------



## Nailedit77 (6/1/17)

KZOR said:


> Happy birthday @Sickboy77.
> Know you will have a glorious day. May 2017 be the year you remember best out of all of them.
> 
> View attachment 80796


Thanks bud, spending day with fam, then party tonight  2017 is gonna be a cracker year


----------



## Greyz (6/1/17)

Sickboy77 said:


> Thanks bud, spending day with fam, then party tonight  2017 is gonna be a cracker year


Happy Birthday @Sickboy77! I will see you later this evening

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (6/1/17)

@free3dom
@Opus3
@Renoster
@Shatter
@Sickboy77
@Sterling Vape
@Yaseen36

Hope you have an awesome day.

.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (6/1/17)

BEEG list again today ...
 Happy Birthday @Opus3 , @Renoster , @Shatter , @Sickboy77 , @Sterling Vape , @free3dom and @Yaseen36 

Hope you have a lekke day everybody !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dubz (7/1/17)

Happy Birthday 
@BluePengu 
@Imspaz 
@Kyle794 
@Ntn7 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SAVaper (7/1/17)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@BluePengu
@Imspaz
@Kyle794
@Ntn7

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979 (7/1/17)

@BluePengu
@Imspaz
@Kyle794
@Ntn7

Hope you have an awesome day.

.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KarlDP (7/1/17)

Happy bday to

@BluePengu
@Imspaz
@Kyle794
@Ntn7

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Willyza (7/1/17)

@BluePengu
@Imspaz
@Kyle794
@Ntn7

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kuhlkatz (7/1/17)

Happy Birthday @BluePengu , @Imspaz , @Kyle794 , @Ntn7 and @Outdoor_funguy 

Hope it's been a good one so far !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (8/1/17)

Happy Birthday 
@Günther 
@Ridwaaan Manack 
@UnderPantsBoy 
@Ymowzer 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Willyza (8/1/17)

@Günther
@Ridwaaan Manack
@UnderPantsBoy
@Ymowzer

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ddk1979 (8/1/17)

@Günther
@Ridwaaan Manack
@UnderPantsBoy
@Ymowzer

Hope you have an awesome day.

.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dubz (9/1/17)

Happy Birthday 
@Paraddicted 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Willyza (9/1/17)

@Paraddicted

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (9/1/17)

Happy birthday @Paraddicted 
Hope you have a wonderful day

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVaper (9/1/17)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Paraddicted

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paraddicted (9/1/17)

Dubz said:


> Happy Birthday
> @Paraddicted
> Have a super day!





Willyza said:


> @Paraddicted





Silver said:


> Happy birthday @Paraddicted
> Hope you have a wonderful day





SAVaper said:


> Good morning and happy birthday to
> @Paraddicted



Thank you so much guys

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paulie (9/1/17)

Happy Bday all!


----------



## daniel craig (9/1/17)

Happy birthday @Paraddicted


----------



## ddk1979 (9/1/17)

@Paraddicted

Hope you have an awesome day.

.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dubz (10/1/17)

Happy Birthday 
@Bear_Vapes 
@brucewalrond 
@DrewBurton48 
@dstroya 
@Jaypstagrammar 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (10/1/17)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Bear_Vapes
@brucewalrond
@DrewBurton48
@dstroya
@Jaypstagrammar

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Paraddicted (10/1/17)

daniel craig said:


> Happy birthday @Paraddicted





ddk1979 said:


> View attachment 81099
> 
> 
> @Paraddicted
> ...



Thank you 

Happy Birthday to 

@Bear_Vapes
@brucewalrond
@DrewBurton48
@dstroya
@Jaypstagrammar

Hope you guys have an amazing day!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (10/1/17)

Happy Birthday 

@Bear_Vapes , @Jaypstagrammar 

@dstroya , @brucewalrond , @DrewBurton48 

Have a great day!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (10/1/17)

@Bear_Vapes
@brucewalrond
@DrewBurton48
@dstroya
@Jaypstagrammar

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (10/1/17)

@Bear_Vapes
@brucewalrond
@DrewBurton48
@dstroya
@Jaypstagrammar

Hope you have an awesome day.

.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## KarlDP (10/1/17)

@Bear_Vapes @brucewalrond @DrewBurton48 @dstroya and @Jaypstagrammar

Happy bday all..

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (11/1/17)

Happy Birthday 
@RayDeny 
@Soprono 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Willyza (11/1/17)

@RayDeny
@Soprono

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paraddicted (11/1/17)

Happy birthday 
@RayDeny
@Soprono

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soprono (11/1/17)

Thanks you awesome people for the wishes! Vape On, Vape Strong.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stosta (11/1/17)

Happy Birthday to @Soprono and @RayDeny !!!

Hope you guys have a great day!!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Disagree 1


----------



## SAVaper (11/1/17)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@RayDeny 
@Soprono


----------



## Silver (11/1/17)

Happy birthday 

@Soprono and @RayDeny 

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie (11/1/17)

Happy Bday All


----------



## ddk1979 (11/1/17)

@RayDeny
@Soprono

Hope you have an awesome day.

.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KarlDP (11/1/17)

@RayDeny and @Soprono

Hapy bday. Hope it a awesome day..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (12/1/17)

Happy Birthday 
@Faizel Bhamjee 
@Mystique Vape 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Deckie (12/1/17)

Happy birthday all

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (12/1/17)

Happy happy @Faizel Bhamjee @Mystique Vape !!!!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Willyza (12/1/17)

@Faizel Bhamjee
@Mystique Vape

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SAVaper (12/1/17)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Faizel Bhamjee 
@Mystique Vape

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979 (12/1/17)

@Faizel Bhamjee
@Mystique Vape

Hope you have an awesome day.

.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paraddicted (12/1/17)

Happy birthday 
@Faizel Bhamjee and @Mystique Vape


----------



## KarlDP (12/1/17)

@Faizel Bhamjee and @Mystique Vape


----------



## Dubz (13/1/17)

Happy Birthday 
@apoc21 
@camz_boss 
@darian 
@ErnstZA 
@shabs 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Willyza (13/1/17)

@apoc21
@camz_boss
@darian
@ErnstZA
@shabs

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (13/1/17)

Happy birthday to 

@camz_boss , @ErnstZA 
@shabs, @darian , @apoc21 

Have a great day

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SAVaper (13/1/17)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@apoc21 
@camz_boss 
@darian 
@ErnstZA 
@shabs

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KarlDP (13/1/17)

A very  to the following peeps:
@apoc21
@camz_boss
@darian
@ErnstZA
@shabs

Enjoy the day!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979 (13/1/17)

@apoc21
@camz_boss
@darian
@ErnstZA
@shabs

Hope you have an awesome day.

.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dubz (14/1/17)

Happy Birthday 
@Ar53n1c 
@Cherry_Bomber_GP 
@Fydo 
@Gershwin 
@kev mac 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (14/1/17)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Ar53n1c
@Cherry_Bomber_GP
@Fydo
@Gershwin
@kev mac

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kev mac (14/1/17)

SAVaper said:


> Good morning and happy birthday to
> @Ar53n1c
> @Cherry_Bomber_GP
> @Fydo
> ...


I gave myself an early gift in the form of the Alien mod. It arrived yesterday and will be well broken in for #61 tomorrow (actually only 12mins.away)by I love this mod!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (14/1/17)

Happy birthday to 

@Gershwin , @Ar53n1c , 
@Cherry_Bomber_GP , @Fydo 

And special wishes to international member and long time contributor, @kev mac

Hope you have a great day and weekend

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (14/1/17)

@Ar53n1c
@Cherry_Bomber_GP
@Fydo
@Gershwin
@kev mac

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## kev mac (14/1/17)

Willyza said:


> @Ar53n1c
> @Cherry_Bomber_GP
> @Fydo
> @Gershwin
> @kev mac


@Willyza I'm digging your Jolly Rodgers!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979 (14/1/17)

@Ar53n1c
@Cherry_Bomber_GP
@Fydo
@Gershwin
@kev mac

Hope you have an awesome day.

.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Fydo (14/1/17)

Thanks for the wishes guys. Much appreciated. @Silver @Willyza @ddk1979 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (15/1/17)

ddk1979 said:


> View attachment 81636
> 
> 
> @Ar53n1c
> ...


Thanks to one and all for the warm wishes

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dubz (15/1/17)

Happy Birthday 
@alex1501 
@ebieshady 
@epigrammatik 
@IgB 
@LindzG 
@merlo 
@moevawda 
@yazm20v 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (15/1/17)

@alex1501
@ebieshady
@epigrammatik
@IgB
@LindzG
@merlo
@moevawda
@yazm20v

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (15/1/17)

Lots of birthdays today

 Happy birthday to 

@alex1501 , @ebieshady 
@epigrammatik , @IgB 
@LindzG , @merlo 
@moevawda , @yazm20v 

Have a lovely day!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (15/1/17)

@alex1501
@ebieshady
@epigrammatik
@IgB
@LindzG
@merlo
@moevawda
@yazm20v

Hope you have an awesome day.

.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (16/1/17)

Happy Birthday 
@ahorne46 
@Johan0Berg 
@Kent Brooks 
@Limbo 
@Raindance 
@shaheedtait 
@taffyjock 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (16/1/17)

Happy birthday to 

@Raindance , @Limbo 
@ahorne46 , @Johan0Berg 
@Kent Brooks , @shaheedtait and @taffyjock 

Have a great day

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (16/1/17)

@ahorne46
@Johan0Berg
@Kent Brooks
@Limbo
@Raindance
@shaheedtait
@taffyjock

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Quakes (16/1/17)

Happy Birthday guys. 

@ahorne46
@Johan0Berg
@Kent Brooks
@Limbo
@Raindance
@shaheedtait
@taffyjock 

Hope you all have a wonderful Monday!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Limbo (16/1/17)

Thanks guys!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ddk1979 (16/1/17)

@ahorne46
@Johan0Berg
@Kent Brooks
@Limbo
@Raindance
@shaheedtait
@taffyjock

Hope you have an awesome day.

.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Raindance (16/1/17)

Thanks for the birthday wishes guys. Appreciate them.

Regards

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dubz (17/1/17)

Happy Birthday 
@Afrivape Wholesalers
@akhalz
@cfvanzyl0
@KyleH
@mase21
@mrflyby
@Ollie
@thehbomb101
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (17/1/17)

@Afrivape Wholesalers
@akhalz
@cvanzyl0
@KyleH
@mase21
@mrflyby
@Ollie
@thehbomb101

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (17/1/17)

Big birthday day again

 Happy birthday to 

@Ollie - thanks for all the cloud blowing and coil building passion Ollie!
@Afrivape Wholesalers
@thehbomb101 , @akhalz
@cfvanzyl0 , @KyleH
@mase21 , @mrflyby

Have a great day!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (17/1/17)

@Afrivape Wholesalers
@akhalz
@cfvanzyl0
@KyleH
@mase21
@mrflyby
@Ollie
@thehbomb101

Hope you have an awesome day.

.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## thehbomb101 (17/1/17)

Silver said:


> Big birthday day again
> 
> Happy birthday to
> 
> ...


Haha I wasn't even aware there was a thread for this

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## johan (17/1/17)

Isn't it @Paulie's birthday today? If so, a very happy birthday!


----------



## rogue zombie (17/1/17)

HAPPY BIRTHHDAYYYY @Paulie

Sent from my HUAWEI Y221-U22 using Tapatalk


----------



## Paulie (17/1/17)

Lol thanks but it Tmr getting f ahh


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kuhlkatz (17/1/17)

Happy Birthday @Ollie , @Afrivape Wholesalers , @thehbomb101 , @akhalz , @cfvanzyl0 , @KyleH , @mase21 and @mrflyby 

Hope you all have had a great day ! 

@johan, going back in the thread it seems that @Paulie 's is tomorrow , 18th.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## johan (17/1/17)

Paulie said:


> Lol thanks but it Tmr getting f ahh
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



By unanimous decision you get 2 birthdays this year

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Dubz (18/1/17)

Happy Birthday 
@ashley.pillay2 
@mc_zamo 
@Paulie 
@RiaanRed 
@vaan112 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RiaanRed (18/1/17)

Dubz said:


> Happy Birthday
> @ashley.pillay2
> @mc_zamo
> @Paulie
> ...



Lol! Thank you


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Willyza (18/1/17)

@ashley.pillay2
@mc_zamo
@Paulie
@RiaanRed
@vaan112

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Quakes (18/1/17)

Happy happy Birthday!!!!!! 

@Paulie 
@ashley.pillay2
@mc_zamo
@RiaanRed
@vaan112

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (18/1/17)

Happy birthday to 

@RiaanRed 
@mc_zamo 
@vaan112 
@ashley.pillay2 

Have a great day !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RiaanRed (18/1/17)

Thank you all


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (18/1/17)

And a special birthday wish to @Paulie !

@Paulie, thanks for all you have done for us here at ECIGSSA and for the whole vaping community
Your passion and commitment is amazing and infectious

Have a super duper day and wishing you all the best for the year ahead!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paulie (18/1/17)

Thanks all and happy bday to all also today

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## vaan112 (18/1/17)

Hi guys. Thanks but it's not my bday. Mine is 18th March. Maybe there's a mistake with my profile  . But anyway Happy birthday to everyone that's celebrating .

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## ddk1979 (18/1/17)

@ashley.pillay2
@mc_zamo
@Paulie
@RiaanRed
@vaan112

Hope you have an awesome day.

.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RiaanRed (18/1/17)

ddk1979 said:


> View attachment 82034
> 
> 
> @ashley.pillay2
> ...



Thank you


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (19/1/17)

Happy Birthday 
@19D66 
@BumbleBee 
@Clyde 
@DeeBoy_Luiz 
@DoubleD
@irisev 
@jlw777 
@JohanR7
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 2


----------



## Willyza (19/1/17)

@19D66
@BumbleBee
@Clyde
@DeeBoy_Luiz
@DoubleD
@irisev
@jlw777
@JohanR7

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## Silver (19/1/17)

Big birthday day, wow

 Happy birthday to 

@BumbleBee - thanks for all you have done for us Bee and all the best for the business this year!

@DoubleD - long standing member and supporter, have a great one DoubleD

And to

@19D66 , @Clyde
@DeeBoy_Luiz , @irisev
@jlw777 , @JohanR7

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Quakes (19/1/17)

Happy Birthday 

@19D66
@BumbleBee
@Clyde
@DeeBoy_Luiz
@DoubleD
@irisev
@jlw777
@JohanR7

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## ddk1979 (19/1/17)

@19D66
@BumbleBee
@Clyde
@DeeBoy_Luiz
@DoubleD
@irisev
@jlw777
@JohanR7

Hope you have an awesome day.

.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## BumbleBee (19/1/17)

Thanks guys 

and Happy Birthday to @19D66, @Clyde, @DeeBoy_Luiz, @DoubleD, @irisev, @jlw777, @JohanR7 

Today is gonna be a good day

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (19/1/17)

Happy belated Birthday to yesterday's special boikies : @Paulie , @RiaanRed , @mc_zamo and @ashley.pillay2

 Happy Birthday also to today's list - 
Long time members and helper-outers @BumbleBee and @DoubleD
also @Clyde , @19D66 , @DeeBoy_Luiz , @irisev , @jlw777 and @JohanR7 

Wishing you all a great day and a very successful year ahead !

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 3


----------



## johan (19/1/17)

Happy Birthday @DoubleD

Reactions: Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (20/1/17)

Happy Birthday 
@Andre Lotter 
@daWolf 
@deon1962 
@MeirleanShawk 
@Neval630 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Willyza (20/1/17)

@daWolf
@deon1962
@MeirleanShawk
@Neval630

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Quakes (20/1/17)

Happy Birthday!! 

@Andre Lotter
@daWolf
@deon1962
@MeirleanShawk
@Neval630


----------



## ddk1979 (20/1/17)

@Andre Lotter
@daWolf
@deon1962
@MeirleanShawk
@Neval630

Hope you have an awesome day.

.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dubz (21/1/17)

Happy Birthday 
@allie.le.roux 
@dylanpetzer007 
@Eduardo 
@ishark 
@manusjvv 
@Mitchamillion 
@ms6395 
@Ocali 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Willyza (21/1/17)

@allie.le.roux
@dylanpetzer007
@Eduardo
@ishark
@manusjvv
@Mitchamillion
@ms6395
@Ocali

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Quakes (21/1/17)

Happy Birthday People!!! 

@allie.le.roux
@dylanpetzer007
@Eduardo
@ishark
@manusjvv
@Mitchamillion
@ms6395
@Ocali

Hope you have a wonderful day.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manusjvv (21/1/17)

Thanks Quakes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ddk1979 (21/1/17)

@allie.le.roux
@dylanpetzer007
@Eduardo
@ishark
@manusjvv
@Mitchamillion
@ms6395
@Ocali

Hope you have an awesome day.

.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dubz (22/1/17)

Happy Birthday 
@Aydan du plessis 
@bhonshell37 
@Einstein43 
@Gizmo 
@Kyran 
@Litchi94 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Quakes (22/1/17)

Happy Birthday all!!!

@Aydan du plessis
@bhonshell37
@Einstein43
@Gizmo
@Kyran
@Litchi94


----------



## Silver (22/1/17)

Happy birthday to 

@Kyran
@Aydan du plessis , @bhonshell37
@Einstein43 , @Litchi94

Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (22/1/17)

And a special big birthday wish to @Gizmo !

@Gizmo, thanks for starting this forum way back - it has become a home to many and has helped so many people (myself included) with our vaping journeys. You sir are a legend!

And thanks for all you continue to do for the forum, its events and the community.

Have a good day. Wishing you a speedy recovery and all the best for the year ahead!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ddk1979 (22/1/17)

@Aydan du plessis
@bhonshell37
@Einstein43
@Gizmo
@Kyran
@Litchi94

Hope you have an awesome day.

.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Willyza (22/1/17)

@Aydan du plessis
@bhonshell37
@Einstein43
@Gizmo
@Kyran
@Litchi94

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## bhonshell37 (22/1/17)

Thank you everyone but my birthday was last year. 

Sent from my SM-T550 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kuhlkatz (22/1/17)

Happy Birthday @Gizmo , @Aydan du plessis , @Einstein43 , @Kyran and @Litchi94 

Best wishes for today and for the year ahead !

Special mention to @Gizmo and @Silver summed it up as is. Thanks for all that you and Stroods have done and continue to do for this community.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (22/1/17)

Happy Birthday @Gizmo!


----------



## Dubz (23/1/17)

Happy Birthday 
@Darrylth 
@DeathsKaos 
@hands 
@Joe4gti 
@m05am 
@Michael the Vapor 
@pacman69 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (23/1/17)

Another big birthday day!

Happy birthday to

@hands - thanks for all your passion and talent here @hands !
@Michael the Vapor , @pacman69 
@Joe4gti , @Darrylth 
@DeathsKaos , @m05am 

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (23/1/17)

@Darrylth
@DeathsKaos
@hands
@Joe4gti
@m05am
@Michael the Vapor
@pacman69

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (23/1/17)

Happiest of happies to...

@Darrylth
@DeathsKaos
@Joe4gti
@m05am
@Michael the Vapor
@pacman69 

And not to forget @hands ! Thank you for your amazing efforts! Without my Hands' tips my vape would not be at the awesome level it is!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## SAVaper (23/1/17)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Darrylth 
@DeathsKaos 
@hands 
@Joe4gti 
@m05am 
@Michael the Vapor 
@pacman69

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Quakes (23/1/17)

@Darrylth
@DeathsKaos
@hands
@Joe4gti
@m05am
@Michael the Vapor
@pacman69

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Joe4gti (23/1/17)

Thanks guys, appreciate it

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L22 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trimerion (23/1/17)

@Darrylth
@DeathsKaos
@hands
@Joe4gti
@m05am
@Michael the Vapor
@pacman69

Happy Cake day to all ...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (23/1/17)

@Darrylth
@DeathsKaos
@hands
@Joe4gti
@m05am
@Michael the Vapor
@pacman69

Hope you have an awesome day.

.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Joe4gti (23/1/17)

Thanks guys 

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L22 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (23/1/17)

Happy Birthday @hands, wishing you many prosperous hand-style creations.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (23/1/17)

Happy Birthday @Darrylth , @DeathsKaos , @Joe4gti , @m05am , @Michael the Vapor and of course @hands 

Hope the day treated you well and best wishes for the year to come.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Joe4gti (23/1/17)

Kuhlkatz said:


> Happy Birthday @Darrylth , @DeathsKaos , @Joe4gti , @m05am , @Michael the Vapor and of course @hands
> 
> Hope the day treated you well and best wishes for the year to come.


Thank you

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L22 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (24/1/17)

Happy Birthday 
@Arnodg 
@brentdb 
@duncan_ji 
@mavric69 
@Morph699 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Quakes (24/1/17)

Happy birthday!!! 

@Arnodg
@brentdb
@duncan_ji
@mavric69
@Morph699

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (24/1/17)

Happiest of days to:

@Arnodg
@brentdb
@duncan_ji
@mavric69
@Morph699

      

Hope you guys have a loot-filled day!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (24/1/17)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Arnodg 
@brentdb 
@duncan_ji 
@mavric69 
@Morph699

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (24/1/17)

@Arnodg
@brentdb
@duncan_ji
@mavric69
@Morph699

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Morph699 (24/1/17)

Thanks everyone - even though I dont know you all, every wish means a lot

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ddk1979 (24/1/17)

@Arnodg
@brentdb
@duncan_ji
@mavric69
@Morph699

Hope you have an awesome day.

.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 2


----------



## Dubz (25/1/17)

Happy Birthday 
@Flava 
@KZOR 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## Willyza (25/1/17)

@Flava
@KZOR

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## KZOR (25/1/17)

Thanks guys. Wife already treated me with a Goon LP. 
Sure the rest of the day will also be as great,

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Quakes (25/1/17)

Happy happy!!!!! 

@Flava
@KZOR

Hope you have a great day!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (25/1/17)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Flava 
@KZOR

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (25/1/17)

Happy birthday to 

@KZOR and @Flava 

Hope you guys have a super special day!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (25/1/17)

@Flava
@KZOR - 

Hope you have an awesome day.

.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (25/1/17)

Happiest of happys to @Flava and @KZOR !!

Hope you guys get spoiled rotten, @KZOR please let us know what the Goon LP is like!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Flava (25/1/17)

thank you fellow cloud and flavour chasers

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## hands (25/1/17)

Happy happy @KZOR and @Flava


----------



## Dubz (26/1/17)

Happy Birthday 
@Gazzacpt 
@hariz 
@Surge26 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Willyza (26/1/17)

@Gazzacpt
@hariz
@Surge26

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stosta (26/1/17)

@Gazzacpt - What did you get today?!
@hariz
@Surge26

Hope you guys have a great day!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (26/1/17)

Happy birthday to 

@Gazzacpt - very long standing member and supporter of the forum 

Also to @Surge26 and @hariz 

Have a great day!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Quakes (26/1/17)

Happy Birthday guys!!!

@Gazzacpt
@hariz
@Surge26

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (26/1/17)

Thanks Guys   

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Surge26 (26/1/17)

Thanks everybody here     

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (26/1/17)

Happy bday to those sharing my bday   

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## ddk1979 (26/1/17)

@Gazzacpt
@hariz
@Surge26

Hope you have an awesome day.

.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dubz (27/1/17)

Happy Birthday 
@Aqeelix 
@Gees 
@Joshua Wiemann 
@Melodie Vape 
@mkolbe21 
@Mtoefy 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Willyza (27/1/17)

@Aqeelix
@Gees
@Joshua Wiemann
@Melodie Vape
@mkolbe21
@Mtoefy

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Quakes (27/1/17)

Happy Birthday people!!! 

@Aqeelix
@Gees
@Joshua Wiemann
@Melodie Vape
@mkolbe21
@Mtoefy 

Hope you and everyone else have an awesome Friday!!


----------



## ddk1979 (27/1/17)

@Aqeelix
@Gees
@Joshua Wiemann
@Melodie Vape
@mkolbe21
@Mtoefy

Hope you have an awesome day.

.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dubz (28/1/17)

Happy Birthday 
@cookiemonster 
@Cybermoo 
@Er1c 
@eybers.ryan23 
@Gorby 
@jasstudioza 
@lucapug 
@Ravynheart 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Willyza (28/1/17)

@cookiemonster
@Cybermoo
@Er1c
@eybers.ryan23
@Gorby
@jasstudioza
@lucapug
@Ravynheart

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Quakes (28/1/17)

Happy Birthday!!! 

@cookiemonster
@Cybermoo
@Er1c
@eybers.ryan23
@Gorby
@jasstudioza
@lucapug
@Ravynheart

Enjoy this beautiful Saturday!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979 (28/1/17)

@cookiemonster
@Cybermoo
@Er1c
@eybers.ryan23
@Gorby
@jasstudioza
@lucapug
@Ravynheart

Hope you have an awesome day.

.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Dubz (29/1/17)

Happy Birthday 
@72scooter 
@antonherbst 
@Blacklung 
@BoogaBooga 
@cabrera.f2987 
@daffy99 
@jodiefoster81 
@Max 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Willyza (29/1/17)

@72scooter
@antonherbst
@Blacklung
@BoogaBooga
@cabrera.f2987
@daffy99
@jodiefoster81
@Max

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## antonherbst (29/1/17)

Thanks for the wishes but my details seems to be wrong as my actual date is 29 May 1983. I must have done something wrong en entered incorrectly. I will try and fix this later today when i am at home. Sorry


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (29/1/17)

Happy Birthday to 

@Max , @72scooter 

@Blacklung , @BoogaBooga 

@cabrera.f2987 , @daffy99 , @jodiefoster81 

Have a great day!


----------



## Quakes (29/1/17)

Happy Birthday Guys!!! 

@72scooter
@Blacklung
@BoogaBooga
@cabrera.f2987
@daffy99
@jodiefoster81
@Max

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979 (29/1/17)

@72scooter
@Blacklung
@BoogaBooga
@cabrera.f2987
@daffy99
@jodiefoster81
@Max

Hope you have an awesome day.

.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Max (29/1/17)

Thank You All - Your Birthday Wishes are greatly and truly appreciated.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kuhlkatz (29/1/17)

Happy Birthday @72scooter , @Blacklung , @BoogaBooga , @cabrera.f2987 , @daffy99 , @jodiefoster81 and @Max 

Hope you've had a lekke day !


P.S. @antonherbst , I see one of the admins already fixed your DoB.


----------



## Dubz (30/1/17)

Happy Birthday 
@darrenpalm65 
@Dj10264 
@fitusv 
@Marianka 
@NorthSideVapes 
@Smok-King79 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Willyza (30/1/17)

@darrenpalm65
@Dj10264
@fitusv
@Marianka
@NorthSideVapes
@Smok-King79

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Quakes (30/1/17)

Happy Birthday!!!!! 

@darrenpalm65
@Dj10264
@fitusv
@Marianka
@NorthSideVapes
@Smok-King79


----------



## ddk1979 (30/1/17)

@darrenpalm65
@Dj10264
@fitusv
@Marianka
@NorthSideVapes
@Smok-King79

Hope you have an awesome day.

.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (31/1/17)

Happy Birthday 
@DonnyX 
@Merna 
@Rido 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Quakes (31/1/17)

Happy Birthday! 

@DonnyX
@Merna
@Rido

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KarlDP (31/1/17)

A very happy birthday to @DonnyX @Merna & @Rido

Have a great day..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979 (31/1/17)

@DonnyX
@Merna
@Rido

Hope you have an awesome day.

.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dubz (1/2/17)

Happy Birthday 
@569980801 
@Ernst 
@gerrie.coetzee 
@rocketson 
@Scouse45 
@snakevape 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Schnappie (1/2/17)

HAppy birthday 
@569980801 @Ernst @gerrie.coetzee @rocketson @Scouse45 @snakevape 

Have a brilliant day all legends are born in Feb

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (1/2/17)

Happy birthday to 

@Scouse45 , @Ernst 

@569980801 , @gerrie.coetzee 

@rocketson , @snakevape 

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Quakes (1/2/17)

Happy Birthday!!!! 

@569980801
@Ernst
@gerrie.coetzee
@rocketson
@Scouse45
@snakevape


----------



## KarlDP (1/2/17)

Happy birthday to @569980801 @Ernst @gerrie.coetzee @rocketson @Scouse45 and @snakevape. 

Have a good one..


----------



## ddk1979 (1/2/17)

@569980801
@Ernst
@gerrie.coetzee
@rocketson
@Scouse45
@snakevape

Hope you have an awesome day.

.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dubz (2/2/17)

Happy Birthday 
@Bartart 
@Cloudervap278 
@Ghaliel Rhoda 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ChrisFJS (2/2/17)

Happy Birthday 
@Bartart 
@Cloudervap278 
@Ghaliel Rhoda 
@vapingyeti42
Have an awesome day

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## vapingyeti42 (2/2/17)

ThankS @ chrisFJS

Sent from my SM-J111F using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (2/2/17)

Happy Birthday to 

@Bartart - where've you been Bartart? 
@vapingyeti42 
@Cloudervap278 
@Ghaliel Rhoda 

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Quakes (2/2/17)

Happy Birthday!!! 

@Bartart
@Cloudervap278
@Ghaliel Rhoda
@vapingyeti42

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vapingyeti42 (2/2/17)

Thanks @sliver and @Quakes

Sent from my SM-J111F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979 (2/2/17)

@Bartart
@Cloudervap278
@Ghaliel Rhoda

Hope you have an awesome day.

.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dubz (3/2/17)

Happy Birthday 
@GerritVisagie 
@Keith Milton 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GerritVisagie (3/2/17)

Thank you


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (3/2/17)

Oh wow, its birthday time for two very dedicated members!

 Happy birthday 

@GerritVisagie and @Keith Milton 

Have a great day and birthday weekend!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Quakes (3/2/17)

Good morning and Happy birthday!!! 

@GerritVisagie
@Keith Milton

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (3/2/17)

Happiest of days to....

@GerritVisagie and @Keith Milton !!!!

       

Hope you guys get spoilt and get something to post in the "What's in Your Hand" thread!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## GerritVisagie (3/2/17)

Thanx guys. 
I'm tracking "The courier Guy" so hard I think they can feel it!!


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## KarlDP (3/2/17)

A very happy birthday to @GerritVisagie and @Keith Milton. Have a awesome day.


----------



## ddk1979 (3/2/17)

@GerritVisagie
@Keith Milton

Hope you have an awesome day.

.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dubz (4/2/17)

Happy Birthday 
@Dat_Dawg_GP 
@oldtimerZA 
@SuicideZA 
@xRuan 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Willyza (4/2/17)

@Dat_Dawg_GP
@oldtimerZA
@SuicideZA
@xRuan

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (4/2/17)

Happy Birthday 

@oldtimerZA , @SuicideZA 
@xRuan , @Dat_Dawg_GP 

Have a great day and weekend!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Quakes (4/2/17)

Happy Birthday!!! 

@Dat_Dawg_GP
@oldtimerZA
@SuicideZA
@xRuan

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979 (4/2/17)

@Dat_Dawg_GP
@oldtimerZA
@SuicideZA
@xRuan

Hope you have an awesome day.

.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## xRuan (4/2/17)

Thank you very much @ddk1979 @Quakes @Silver @Willyza @Dubz. Was a nice surprise coming on to the forum and seeing all these alerts  Vape on!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Dubz (5/2/17)

Happy Birthday 
@Anton Sithole 
@Mahir 
@Padaone 
@Snowball 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Willyza (5/2/17)

@Anton Sithole
@Mahir
@Padaone
@Snowball

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Quakes (5/2/17)

Happy Birthday!!!! 

@Anton Sithole
@Mahir
@Padaone
@Snowball

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mahir (5/2/17)

Omw thanks guys!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (5/2/17)

Happy Birthday 

@Mahir , @Anton Sithole 
@Padaone , @Snowball 

Have a great day and marvellous year ahead!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (5/2/17)

@Anton Sithole
@Mahir
@Padaone
@Snowball

Hope you have an awesome day.

.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (6/2/17)

Happy Birthday 
@Bunnypoison 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (6/2/17)

@Bunnypoison

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (6/2/17)

Happy Birthday @Bunnypoison !!!!

      

Hope you have a great day!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## KarlDP (6/2/17)

Happy birthday @Bunnypoison. Have a awesome day.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Quakes (6/2/17)

Happy Birthday!!! 

@Bunnypoison

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (6/2/17)

Oh wow, happy birthday @Bunnypoison ! 
Have a great day!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (6/2/17)

@Bunnypoison

Hope you have an awesome day.

.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Bunnypoison (6/2/17)

Thank you very much @Dubz , @Willyza , @Stosta , @KarlDP , @Quakes , @Silver , @ddk1979 For the fantastic B-Day wishes

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Dubz (7/2/17)

Happy Birthday 
@AnArKi 
@Moose Juice 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Willyza (7/2/17)

@AnArKi
@Moose Juice

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (7/2/17)

Happy birthday @AnArKi and @Moose Juice 
Have a splendid day!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Quakes (7/2/17)

Happy Birthday!!! 

@AnArKi
@Moose Juice


----------



## SAVaper (7/2/17)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@AnArKi 
@Moose Juice


----------



## ddk1979 (7/2/17)

@AnArKi
@Moose Juice

Hope you have an awesome day.

.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dubz (8/2/17)

Happy Birthday 
@Brandt Grobler 
@Firefly96 
@matflat 
@R_str 
@SerOxidian 
@SSSSMARCUSSSSS 
@Trevashen 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Willyza (8/2/17)

@Brandt Grobler
@Firefly96
@matflat
@R_str
@SerOxidian
@SSSSMARCUSSSSS
@Trevashen

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## SAVaper (8/2/17)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Brandt Grobler 
@Firefly96 
@matflat 
@R_str 
@SerOxidian 
@SSSSMARCUSSSSS 
@Trevashen

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ddk1979 (8/2/17)

@Brandt Grobler
@Firefly96
@matflat
@R_str
@SerOxidian
@SSSSMARCUSSSSS
@Trevashen

Hope you have an awesome day.

.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Quakes (8/2/17)

Happy Birthday!!!!! 

@Brandt Grobler
@Firefly96
@matflat
@R_str
@SerOxidian
@SSSSMARCUSSSSS
@Trevashen

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dubz (9/2/17)

Happy Birthday 
@BuzzGlo 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (9/2/17)

Happy birthday @BuzzGlo - have a great day!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Willyza (9/2/17)

@BuzzGlo

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Quakes (9/2/17)

Happy Birthday @BuzzGlo


----------



## Stosta (9/2/17)

@BuzzGlo !!!!

Hope you have a great day bud!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SAVaper (9/2/17)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@BuzzGlo


----------



## ddk1979 (9/2/17)

@BuzzGlo

Hope you have an awesome day.

.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GerritVisagie (9/2/17)

Happy happy @BuzzGlo
Hope you get vape mail today!!


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## matflat (9/2/17)

Thanks for the messages peeps 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dubz (10/2/17)

Happy Birthday 
@Dayyaan_23 
@De Waal 
@kittyjvr1 
@PluckyLuke 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Willyza (10/2/17)

@Dayyaan_23
@De Waal
@kittyjvr1
@PluckyLuke

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## kittyjvr1 (10/2/17)

Dubz said:


> Happy Birthday
> @Dayyaan_23
> @De Waal
> @kittyjvr1
> ...


Thank you

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kittyjvr1 (10/2/17)

Willyza said:


> @Dayyaan_23
> @De Waal
> @kittyjvr1
> @PluckyLuke


Thank you

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ddk1979 (10/2/17)

@Dayyaan_23
@De Waal
@kittyjvr1
@PluckyLuke

Hope you have an awesome day.

.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dubz (11/2/17)

Happy Birthday 
@Ammpl1fi3d 
@Franky 
@Gunner91 
@MIJIZ 
@TheVapeApe 
@Zubster 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Schnappie (11/2/17)

Happy birthday guys have a good one!

@Ammpl1fi3d @Franky @Gunner91 @MIJIZ @TheVapeApe @Zubster


----------



## Willyza (11/2/17)

@Ammpl1fi3d
@Franky
@Gunner91
@MIJIZ
@TheVapeApe
@Zubster

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Zubster (11/2/17)

Tks guys

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kittyjvr1 (11/2/17)

Willyza said:


> @Ammpl1fi3d
> @Franky
> @Gunner91
> @MIJIZ
> ...


Happy birthdy all

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## MIJIZ (11/2/17)

Shewww that's quite a few places... Thanks guys  happy birthday to all that share there birthday with me 


Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979 (11/2/17)

@Ammpl1fi3d
@Franky
@Gunner91
@MIJIZ
@TheVapeApe
@Zubster

Hope you have an awesome day.

.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Ammpl1fi3d (11/2/17)

Thanks all

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (12/2/17)

Happy Birthday 
@BigB 
@F4T 
@JappieLOL 
@Lucky01 
@Peewee 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Willyza (12/2/17)

@BigB
@F4T
@JappieLOL
@Lucky01
@Peewee

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ddk1979 (12/2/17)

@BigB
@F4T
@JappieLOL
@Lucky01
@Peewee

Hope you have an awesome day.

.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (12/2/17)

Happy Birthday To 

@BigB from Toti! 
@F4T , @JappieLOL 
@Lucky01 , @Peewee 

Have a great day!


----------



## kittyjvr1 (12/2/17)

Happy birthday to all

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dubz (13/2/17)

Happy Birthday 
@Andre_B 
@Handro 
@Jono 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kittyjvr1 (13/2/17)

Happy birthday all

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Willyza (13/2/17)

@Andre_B
@Handro
@Jono

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bunnypoison (13/2/17)

Happy happy b-day @Andre_B , @Handro & @Jono , I hope you all have fantastic days ahead


----------



## Andre_B (13/2/17)

Thanks 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979 (13/2/17)

@Andre_B
@Handro
@Jono 

Hope you have an awesome day.

.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dubz (14/2/17)

Happy Birthday 
@Bumbella
@ChrisG 
@Jordagar 
@Jos 
@Mike 
@soofee 
@Truth 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (14/2/17)

Happy Birthday to 

@Bumbella , @ChrisG 
@Jordagar , @Jos 
@Mike , @soofee , @Truth 

Have a great day!

And happy Valentines day too to everyone!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (14/2/17)

@Bumbella
@ChrisG
@Jordagar
@Jos
@Mike
@soofee
@Truth

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Quakes (14/2/17)

Happy Birthday to all the Valentine babies!!!! 

@Bumbella
@ChrisG
@Jordagar
@Jos
@Mike
@soofee
@Truth

Hope you all have a wonderfull day!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Bunnypoison (14/2/17)

Happy b-day @Mike , I hope you have a splendid day

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (14/2/17)

@Bumbella
@ChrisG
@Jordagar
@Jos
@Mike
@soofee
@Truth

Hope you have an awesome day.

.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dubz (15/2/17)

Happy Birthday 
@Abdur-Raaziq mohamed 
@Alan snyders 
@Eben21 
@mikiril 
@Moist 
@Philip Dunkley 
@Schnappie 
@Static 
@theturtle 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (15/2/17)

@Abdur-Raaziq mohamed
@Alan snyders
@Eben21
@mikiril
@Moist
@Philip Dunkley
@Schnappie
@Static
@theturtle

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Quakes (15/2/17)

Happy Birthday!!!! 

@Abdur-Raaziq mohamed
@Alan snyders
@Eben21
@mikiril
@Moist
@Philip Dunkley
@Schnappie
@Static
@theturtle

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (15/2/17)

This one is for you @Schnappie !! Happy birthday to the Feb 15 babies!! I would advise against watching if you are a photosensitive epileptic... Hell I advise against anyone watching this really!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Schnappie (15/2/17)

Stosta said:


> This one is for you @Schnappie !! Happy birthday to the Feb 15 babies!! I would advise against watching if you are a photosensitive epileptic... Hell I advise against anyone watching this really!



Haha epic @Stosta ! Thanks! Its the only bday song I will ever need

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979 (15/2/17)

@Abdur-Raaziq mohamed
@Alan snyders
@Eben21
@mikiril
@Moist
@Philip Dunkley
@Schnappie
@Static
@theturtle

Hope you have an awesome day.

.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (16/2/17)

Happy Birthday 
@Hakhan
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (16/2/17)

Happy birthday @Hakhan 
Enjoy the day and have a super year ahead

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Quakes (16/2/17)

Haapy Birthday!!! 

@Hakhan

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Willyza (16/2/17)

@Hakhan

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ddk1979 (16/2/17)

@Hakhan

Hope you have an awesome day.

.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dubz (17/2/17)

Happy Birthday 
@Bizkuit
@Dylansmoker
@Faheem777 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (17/2/17)

@Bizkuit
@Dylansmoker
@Faheem777

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dietz (17/2/17)

Happy Birthday everyone who have their birthday this month , hope you get all the Vape goods that you want!!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Quakes (17/2/17)

Happy Birthday!!!! 

@Bizkuit
@Dylansmoker
@Faheem777

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (17/2/17)

@Bizkuit
@Dylansmoker
@Faheem777

Hope you have an awesome day.

.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (18/2/17)

Happy Birthday 
@Carter201 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979 (18/2/17)

@Carter201

Hope you have an awesome day.

.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dubz (19/2/17)

Happy Birthday 
@Ferdi 
@MoneymanVape 
@Naeem_M 
@Novi 
@TiaanK 
@Void 
@Wern 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## xRuan (19/2/17)

@Naeem_M happy bday brother! Keep up the good work, top class gentlemen

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (19/2/17)

Happy Birthday to 

@Naeem_M from The Vape Industry

@Ferdi , @MoneymanVape 
@Novi , @TiaanK 
@Void , @Wern 

Have a glorious day!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ddk1979 (19/2/17)

@Ferdi
@MoneymanVape
@Naeem_M
@Novi
@TiaanK
@Void
@Wern

Hope you have an awesome day.

.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Dubz (20/2/17)

Happy Birthday 
@DaveH 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (20/2/17)

Happy happy @DaveH !!!!!!

     

Hope you have a great day, even though it's a Monday the Birthday Glory will hopefully outshine it!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (20/2/17)

Happy birthday @DaveH 
Hope you have a lovely day!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (20/2/17)

@DaveH

Hope you have an awesome day.

.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## DaveH (21/2/17)

Thank you all for your Birthday wishes 

Dave

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dubz (21/2/17)

Happy Birthday 
@Crittilian23 
@JackalR 
@JesseCupido960221 
@Santa 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver (21/2/17)

Happy Birthday 

@Crittilian23 , @JackalR 
@JesseCupido960221 , @Santa 

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Quakes (21/2/17)

Happy Birthday!!! 

@Crittilian23
@JackalR
@JesseCupido960221
@Santa

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ddk1979 (21/2/17)

@Crittilian23
@JackalR
@JesseCupido960221
@Santa

Hope you have an awesome day.

.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Crittilian23 (21/2/17)

Thank you all for the birthday wishes. Greatly appreciated

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (22/2/17)

Happy Birthday 
@Dew Drop Vaping_Roxy 
@EdeezaY 
@eviltoy 
@Justink 
@The_Ice 
@Yusuf11 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Quakes (22/2/17)

Happy Birthday people!!!!! 

@Dew Drop Vaping_Roxy
@EdeezaY
@eviltoy
@Justink
@The_Ice
@Yusuf11

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (22/2/17)

@The_Ice !!! Happy birthday budddy!

      

Also to @eviltoy @Dew Drop Vaping_Roxy and @Justink !

Not to forget @EdeezaY and @Yusuf11 !

So many today!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (22/2/17)

@Dew Drop Vaping_Roxy
@EdeezaY
@eviltoy
@Justink
@The_Ice
@Yusuf11

Hope you have an awesome day.

.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## The_Ice (22/2/17)

Thank you guys so much! Have a great day everyone and especially all the other 2202 babies

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (23/2/17)

Happy Birthday 
@Daniel Alves 
@Kilherza 
@Stitch 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## Stosta (23/2/17)

@Daniel Alves
@Kilherza 
@Stitch 

Hope you guys have amazing days!!!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Quakes (23/2/17)

Happy Birthday guys!!!! 

@Daniel Alves
@Kilherza
@Stitch

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ddk1979 (23/2/17)

@Daniel Alves
@Kilherza
@Stitch

Hope you have an awesome day.

.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Dubz (24/2/17)

Happy Birthday 
@dastrix550 
@DoC 
@Evolutionary 
@Riddle 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Quakes (24/2/17)

Happy Birthday!!!! 

@dastrix550
@DoC
@Evolutionary
@Riddle


----------



## Silver (24/2/17)

Happy Birthday to 

@DoC - where've you been Doc? 

@Riddle, @dastrix550 
@Evolutionary 

Have a great day!


----------



## ddk1979 (24/2/17)

@dastrix550
@DoC
@Evolutionary
@Riddle

Hope you have an awesome day.

.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dubz (25/2/17)

Happy Birthday 
@BeardedVaper93 
@Calvinh 
@Clouds4Days 
@GeeBee 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (25/2/17)

Happy birthday to 

@Clouds4Days - wishing you a great day and thanks for all the enthusiasm and laughs on the forum @Clouds4Days - all the best for opening your vape presents!

@BeardedVaper93 , @Calvinh , @GeeBee 

Have a great day and weekend !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (25/2/17)

Dubz said:


> Happy Birthday
> @BeardedVaper93
> @Calvinh
> @Clouds4Days
> ...



Thanks brother.
Much love.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (25/2/17)

Silver said:


> Happy birthday to
> 
> @Clouds4Days - wishing you a great day and thanks for all the enthusiasm and laughs on the forum @Clouds4Days - all the best for opening your vape presents!
> 
> ...



Thank you so much @Silver 
I apreciate the Birthday day wishes brother, and this place (ecigssa) and vaping has been so amazing for me not to be enthusiastic about.

Hopfully i dont have to wait too long for some Birthday Vape Mail

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979 (25/2/17)

@BeardedVaper93
@Calvinh
@Clouds4Days
@GeeBee

Hope you have an awesome day.

.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (25/2/17)

ddk1979 said:


> View attachment 86116
> 
> 
> @BeardedVaper93
> ...



Thanks brother, apreciate the wishes brother.
Much love.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (26/2/17)

Happy Birthday 
@cloudy 1 
@Greg 
@Laubscher12 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ddk1979 (26/2/17)

@cloudy 1
@Greg
@Laubscher12

Hope you have an awesome day.

.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dubz (27/2/17)

Happy Birthday 
@fonz 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Willyza (27/2/17)

@fonz

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ddk1979 (27/2/17)

@fonz

Hope you have an awesome day.

.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dubz (28/2/17)

Happy Birthday 
@BBhazE 
@Dv8 
@PSySpin 
@Rhapsody 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (28/2/17)

Happy birthday 

@PSySpin
@BBhazE , @Dv8 , @Rhapsody 

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Max (28/2/17)

Happy Birthday     @BBhazE
@Dv8
@PSySpin
@Rhapsody
Enjoy your day and all the best.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (28/2/17)

@BBhazE
@Dv8
@PSySpin
@Rhapsody

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Quakes (28/2/17)

Happy Birthday!!!! 

@BBhazE
@Dv8
@PSySpin
@Rhapsody

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## PSySpin (28/2/17)

Thanks to every one and Happy B-Day to 
@BBhazE 
@Dv8 
@Rhapsody

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SAVaper (28/2/17)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@BBhazE 
@Dv8 
@PSySpin 
@Rhapsody

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (28/2/17)

@BBhazE
@Dv8
@PSySpin
@Rhapsody

Hope you have an awesome day.

.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (1/3/17)

Happy Birthday 
@mad_hatter 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Willyza (1/3/17)

@mad_hatter

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KarlDP (1/3/17)

@mad_hatter happy birthday. Have a lekka one


----------



## Silver (1/3/17)

Happy birthday @mad_hatter !
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Quakes (1/3/17)

Happy Birthday @mad_hatter !!!


----------



## Bunnypoison (1/3/17)

@mad_hatter


----------



## PSySpin (1/3/17)

@mad_hatter


----------



## ddk1979 (1/3/17)

@mad_hatter

Hope you have an awesome day.

.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tisha (1/3/17)

Happy Bday @mad_hatter

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vitblitz (1/3/17)

Happy Happy Happy


----------



## Dubz (2/3/17)

Happy Birthday 
@adriaan 
@Aptorian 
@BashCT 
@Sebz 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Willyza (2/3/17)

@adriaan
@Aptorian
@BashCT
@Sebz

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KarlDP (2/3/17)

Happy birthday to @adriaan @Aptorian @BashCT @Sebz. Have great day all.


----------



## Quakes (2/3/17)

Happy Birthday!!!! 

@adriaan
@Aptorian
@BashCT
@Sebz


----------



## PSySpin (2/3/17)

@adriaan
@Aptorian
@BashCT
@Sebz


----------



## ddk1979 (2/3/17)

@adriaan
@Aptorian
@BashCT
@Sebz

Hope you have an awesome day.

.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sebz (2/3/17)

Thanks guys! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dubz (3/3/17)

Happy Birthday 
@Dane 
@LanceG 
@M31 
@mattheed 
@SamuraiTheVapor 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Willyza (3/3/17)

@Dane
@LanceG
@M31
@mattheed
@SamuraiTheVapor

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Quakes (3/3/17)

Happy Birthday!!! 

@Dane
@LanceG
@M31
@mattheed
@SamuraiTheVapor

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVaper (3/3/17)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Dane 
@LanceG 
@M31 
@mattheed 
@SamuraiTheVapor

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PSySpin (3/3/17)

@Dane
@LanceG
@M31
@mattheed
@SamuraiTheVapor

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KarlDP (3/3/17)

Sho. Lotsa bday's today.. HAHAH

@Dane @LanceG @M31 @mattheed and @SamuraiTheVapor

Happy birthday guys.. Enjoy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979 (3/3/17)

@Dane
@LanceG
@M31
@mattheed
@SamuraiTheVapor

Hope you have an awesome day.

.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dubz (4/3/17)

Happy Birthday 
@kdawg
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Willyza (4/3/17)

@kdawg

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KarlDP (4/3/17)

Happy birthday @kdawg. Hope you have a awesome day..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979 (4/3/17)

@kdawg

Hope you have an awesome day.

.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dubz (5/3/17)

Happy Birthday 
@AlphaDog 
@Fernando 
@MysticNectar 
@Rage 
@ZeeZi169 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Willyza (5/3/17)

@AlphaDog
@Fernando
@MysticNectar
@Rage
@ZeeZi169

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ZeeZi169 (5/3/17)

Thanks Gents

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PSySpin (5/3/17)

@AlphaDog
@Fernando
@MysticNectar
@Rage
@ZeeZi169

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979 (5/3/17)

@AlphaDog
@Fernando
@MysticNectar
@Rage
@ZeeZi169

Hope you have an awesome day.

.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (5/3/17)

Happy birthday to 

@AlphaDog , @Fernando 

@MysticNectar , @Rage 

@ZeeZi169 

Have a great day!


----------



## daniel craig (5/3/17)

Happy birthday guys 
@AlphaDog
@Fernando
@MysticNectar
@Rage
@ZeeZi169

Sent from my SM-N930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AlphaDog (5/3/17)

Thanks my fellow vapers!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dubz (6/3/17)

Happy Birthday 
@Bido 
@Dom1n1 
@Guzda 
@Jarred1978 
@Kickingwing 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Quakes (6/3/17)

Happy Birthday!!! 

@Bido
@Dom1n1
@Guzda
@Jarred1978
@Kickingwing


----------



## Willyza (6/3/17)

@Bido
@Dom1n1
@Guzda
@Jarred1978
@Kickingwing

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PSySpin (6/3/17)

@Bido
@Dom1n1
@Guzda
@Jarred1978
@Kickingwing


----------



## ddk1979 (6/3/17)

@Bido
@Dom1n1
@Guzda
@Jarred1978
@Kickingwing

Hope you have an awesome day.

.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Slash_DJ (6/3/17)

Happy birthday!!!
Puff puff... pass!


@Bido
@Dom1n1
@Guzda
@Jarred1978
@Kickingwing


----------



## Silver (7/3/17)

Happy birthday to 

@vaalboy 
@Vitblitz 
@Friks 
@Buriza 

Hope you have a great day!

PS - about the first time ever i have managed to post it before @Dubz - thanks Dubz for all your consistent dedication on this

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Dubz (7/3/17)

Happy Birthday 
@vaalboy
@Vitblitz
@Friks
@Buriza
Have a super day!

All good @Silver

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SAVaper (7/3/17)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@vaalboy
@Vitblitz
@Friks
@Buriza

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kuhlkatz (7/3/17)

Happy Birthday @vaalboy , @Vitblitz , @Friks and @Buriza 

Have a good one guys !

Gone full circle for the third time & thanks for keeping it alive @Dubz ...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Willyza (7/3/17)

@vaalboy
@Vitblitz
@Friks
@Buriza

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PSySpin (7/3/17)

@vaalboy
@Vitblitz
@Friks
@Buriza


----------



## Quakes (7/3/17)

Happy Birthday!!!! 

@vaalboy
@Vitblitz
@Friks
@Buriza

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979 (7/3/17)

@vaalboy
@Vitblitz
@Friks
@Buriza

Hope you have an awesome day.

.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Vitblitz (7/3/17)

Thank you champs!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Dubz (8/3/17)

Happy Birthday 
@Cecil 
@Johnno 
@KieranD 
@M5000 
@psychovapes 
@RedNex669 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kuhlkatz (8/3/17)

Happy Birthday @Cecil , @Johnno , @KieranD , @M5000 , @psychovapes , @RedNex669 and @Nimatek 

Have a good one, all !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (8/3/17)

Happy Birthday 

@KieranD - not sure if you are back from the USA yet Kieran, but have a great one wherever you are!

@M5000 , @Cecil
@Johnno , @psychovapes , @RedNex669 

Have a great day birthday people! May the vape be extra special!


----------



## Johnno (8/3/17)

Dubz said:


> Happy Birthday
> @Cecil
> @Johnno
> @KieranD
> ...



Thank you 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PSySpin (8/3/17)

@Cecil
@Johnno
@KieranD
@M5000
@psychovapes
@RedNex669

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Quakes (8/3/17)

Happy Birthday!!!! 

@Cecil
@Johnno
@KieranD
@M5000
@psychovapes
@RedNex669

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVaper (8/3/17)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Cecil 
@Johnno 
@KieranD 
@M5000 
@psychovapes 
@RedNex669


----------



## ddk1979 (8/3/17)

@Cecil
@Johnno
@KieranD
@M5000
@psychovapes
@RedNex669

Hope you have an awesome day.

.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## M5000 (9/3/17)

Apologies for the delayed response, but I didn't get a chance to check in yesterday, spent all day at the postbox waiting for the vape gifts but I guess there must be a delay at the post office!

But thank you all for the wishes, much appreciated!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dubz (9/3/17)

Happy Birthday 
@Firestrta 
@Gersh 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Willyza (9/3/17)

@Firestrta
@Gersh

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Quakes (9/3/17)

Happy Birthday!!! 

@Firestrta
@Gersh

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PSySpin (9/3/17)

@Firestrta
@Gersh

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ddk1979 (9/3/17)

@Firestrta
@Gersh

Hope you have an awesome day.

.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Slash_DJ (9/3/17)

Happy Birthday

@Firestrta
@Gersh

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dubz (10/3/17)

Happy Birthday 
@cumulonimbus 
@JoleneC 
@Nooby 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Willyza (10/3/17)

@cumulonimbus
@JoleneC
@Nooby

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Quakes (10/3/17)

Happy Birthday!!! 

@cumulonimbus
@JoleneC
@Nooby

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PSySpin (10/3/17)

@cumulonimbus
@JoleneC
@Nooby

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979 (10/3/17)

@cumulonimbus
@JoleneC
@Nooby

Hope you have an awesome day.

.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dubz (11/3/17)

Happy Birthday 
@Farhaan Joosub 
@Henx 
@korn1 
@mc-jie 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Willyza (11/3/17)

@Farhaan Joosub
@Henx
@korn1
@mc-jie

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (11/3/17)

Happy birthday to:

@Farhaan Joosub , @Henx 
@korn1 , @mc-jie 

Have a great day and birthday weekend!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979 (11/3/17)

@Farhaan Joosub
@Henx
@korn1
@mc-jie

Hope you have an awesome day.

.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dubz (12/3/17)

Happy Birthday 
@Jess 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PSySpin (12/3/17)

@Jess

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Willyza (12/3/17)

@Jess

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ddk1979 (12/3/17)

@Jess

Hope you have an awesome day.

.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dubz (13/3/17)

Happy Birthday 
@Noddie 
@qune 
@Ridwan 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PSySpin (13/3/17)

@Noddie
@qune
@Ridwan


----------



## Willyza (13/3/17)

@Noddie
@qune
@Ridwan

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Quakes (13/3/17)

Happy Birthday!!!! 

@Noddie
@qune
@Ridwan


----------



## ddk1979 (13/3/17)

@Noddie
@qune
@Ridwan

Hope you have an awesome day.

.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## korn1 (13/3/17)

Thank you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (14/3/17)

Happy Birthday 
@cam 
@Jono90 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (14/3/17)

Happy birthday 

@cam and @Jono90 !

Have a great day

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (14/3/17)

@cam
@Jono90

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Quakes (14/3/17)

Happy Birthday!!! 

@cam
@Jono90

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (14/3/17)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@cam 
@Jono90

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## PSySpin (14/3/17)

@cam
@Jono90

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dietz (14/3/17)

Verrrrrrry happy birthday to Everyone in this monsta month of May!! Hope you get all the vape goodies you wanted!!

​


----------



## ddk1979 (14/3/17)

@cam
@Jono90

Hope you have an awesome day.

.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (15/3/17)

Happy Birthday 
@Cedrick.James.410 
@JacoV 
@Mikhail 
@YayaHassen 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Willyza (15/3/17)

@Cedrick.James.410
@JacoV
@Mikhail
@YayaHassen

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SAVaper (15/3/17)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Cedrick.James.410 
@JacoV 
@Mikhail 
@YayaHassen


----------



## Quakes (15/3/17)

Happy Happy Birthday!!!! 

@Cedrick.James.410
@JacoV
@Mikhail
@YayaHassen


----------



## PSySpin (15/3/17)

@Cedrick.James.410
@JacoV
@Mikhail
@YayaHassen


----------



## ddk1979 (15/3/17)

@Cedrick.James.410
@JacoV
@Mikhail
@YayaHassen

Hope you have an awesome day.

.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (15/3/17)

Better late than sorry

Happy birthday to
@Cedrick.James.410 , @JacoV 
@Mikhail , @YayaHassen

And alse to our esteemed international member from Vegas @Spydro - happy birthday @Spydro and thank you so much for all your great contributions you have made here!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (15/3/17)

@Dubz, I think all of us just copy and paste your birthday list. Since you seem to have missed @Spydro 's birthday, everyone followed suit. Our fault really, because we take the easy way and just copy and paste. Nevertheless, thanks for always having the birthday list for us lazy buggers. 

Thanks @Silver for catching the omission.

So, a very happy birthday to @Spydro who we almost missed. Hope you have an awesome day. 

.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (15/3/17)

ddk1979 said:


> @Dubz, I think all of us just copy and paste your birthday list. Since you seem to have missed @Spydro 's birthday, everyone followed suit. Our fault really, because we take the easy way and just copy and paste. Nevertheless, thanks for always having the birthday list for us lazy buggers.
> 
> Thanks @Silver for catching the omission.
> 
> ...



Thanks @ddk1979 
It was thanks to the eagle eye of @Raindance who alerted me to this omission!!!

@Dubz, i think that is the first time in a few years this has happened. Thanks for all you do with this initiative, you rock.

@Spydro - we would not want to forget your birthday!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ddk1979 (15/3/17)

Thanks for the eagle eye @Raindance

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Raindance (15/3/17)

ddk1979 said:


> Thanks for the eagle eye @Raindance
> 
> View attachment 88357


The spirits whispered it to me... All in a days work for a medicine man. Lol.

Totally noticed by accident. His avatar jumped out at me on the front page and I could not recall seeing his name in the BD thread.

Now let me see what the spirits have to say about Friday's lotto numbers...

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Spydro (15/3/17)

Silver said:


> Better late than sorry
> 
> Happy birthday to
> @Cedrick.James.410 , @JacoV
> ...





ddk1979 said:


> @Dubz, I think all of us just copy and paste your birthday list. Since you seem to have missed @Spydro 's birthday, everyone followed suit. Our fault really, because we take the easy way and just copy and paste. Nevertheless, thanks for always having the birthday list for us lazy buggers.
> 
> Thanks @Silver for catching the omission.
> 
> So, a very happy birthday to @Spydro who we almost missed. Hope you have an awesome day. .





Silver said:


> Thanks @ddk1979
> It was thanks to the eagle eye of @Raindance who alerted me to this omission!!!
> 
> @Dubz, i think that is the first time in a few years this has happened. Thanks for all you do with this initiative, you rock.
> ...





Raindance said:


> The spirits whispered it to me... All in a days work for a medicine man. Lol.
> 
> Totally noticed by accident. His avatar jumped out at me on the front page and I could not recall seeing his name in the BD thread.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the mention @Silver, @ddk1979 & @Raindance. 
Boxes of B-Day candles over here haven't came with enough cake candles for my B-Days for many, many years now. So no party, and I won't be celebrating volunteering for Vietnam 51 years ago either. For years I've just chalked up B-Days as another year closer to the end of the trail.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Dubz (16/3/17)

Sorry guys. But i genuinely didn't see @Spydro in the list. Not sure if it was my mistake or that his birthday was not made visible in his profile?

I hope you had an awesome day @Spydro!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Dubz (16/3/17)

Happy Birthday 
@Ash.dbn 
@mmotala 
@Shufflemau5 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Willyza (16/3/17)

@Ash.dbn
@mmotala
@Shufflemau5

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## PSySpin (16/3/17)

@Ash.dbn
@mmotala
@Shufflemau5

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Quakes (16/3/17)

Happy Birthday!!! 

@Ash.dbn
@mmotala
@Shufflemau5


----------



## SAVaper (16/3/17)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Ash.dbn 
@mmotala 
@Shufflemau5

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (16/3/17)

Happy birthday @Ash.dbn @mmotala @Shufflemau5 !!!

      

Hope you all have amazing days!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ddk1979 (16/3/17)

@Ash.dbn
@mmotala
@Shufflemau5

Hope you have an awesome day.

.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## mmotala (16/3/17)

Thanks happy birthday to @Ash.dbn
@Shufflemau5

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (17/3/17)

Happy Birthday 
@Frikkie6000 
@Nabeel 
@naeem_za 
@RickyWicky 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PSySpin (17/3/17)

@Frikkie6000
@Nabeel
@naeem_za
@RickyWicky

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (17/3/17)

@Frikkie6000
@Nabeel
@naeem_za
@RickyWicky

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (17/3/17)

@Frikkie6000
@Nabeel
@naeem_za
@RickyWicky

Hope you have an awesome day.

.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (18/3/17)

Happy Birthday 
@Gert_Koen 
@Mo P 
@TManJones 
@WacWiz 
@Yoda 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gert_Koen (18/3/17)

Dubz said:


> Happy Birthday
> @Gert_Koen
> @Mo P
> @TManJones
> ...


Thank you!
And and Happy birthday to my fellow 18th of March birthday dudes!


Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PSySpin (18/3/17)

@Gert_Koen
@Mo P
@TManJones
@WacWiz
@Yoda


----------



## Willyza (18/3/17)

@Gert_Koen
@Mo P
@TManJones
@WacWiz
@Yoda

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (18/3/17)

Happy Birthday 

@Gert_Koen , @Mo P 
@TManJones , @WacWiz and @Yoda 

Have a great day and weekend!


----------



## ddk1979 (18/3/17)

@Gert_Koen
@Mo P
@TManJones
@WacWiz
@Yoda

Hope you have an awesome day.

.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dubz (19/3/17)

Happy Birthday 
@Agent X 
@Q-Ball 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (19/3/17)

Happy birthday to @Agent X and @Q-Ball 
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Willyza (19/3/17)

@Agent X
@Q-Ball

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ddk1979 (19/3/17)

@Agent X
@Q-Ball

Hope you have an awesome day.

.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dubz (20/3/17)

Happy Birthday 
@Achy 
@Meirlean 
@Murtu 
@Nevalan 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PSySpin (20/3/17)

@Achy
@Meirlean
@Murtu
@Nevalan

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Willyza (20/3/17)

@Achy
@Meirlean
@Murtu
@Nevalan

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Quakes (20/3/17)

Happy Birthday!!! 

@Achy
@Meirlean
@Murtu
@Nevalan

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVaper (20/3/17)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Achy 
@Meirlean 
@Murtu 
@Nevalan

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979 (20/3/17)

@Achy
@Meirlean
@Murtu
@Nevalan

Hope you have an awesome day.

.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Satans_Stick (20/3/17)

Happy Birthday all and especially to my favourite hobbit @AmbzTheMidge


----------



## Dubz (21/3/17)

Happy Birthday 
@Crustyless Muff 
@OneEyeLeft 
@Scoob 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## PSySpin (21/3/17)

@Crustyless Muff
@OneEyeLeft
@Scoob

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Willyza (21/3/17)

@Crustyless Muff
@OneEyeLeft
@Scoob

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ddk1979 (21/3/17)

@Crustyless Muff
@OneEyeLeft
@Scoob

Hope you have an awesome day.

.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Scoob (21/3/17)

Thank you guys!!! Really appreciate it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dubz (22/3/17)

Happy Birthday 
@Alyssa Ippolito 
@Archangel2203 
@Budget_Vapor 
@JRFII 
@kelly22 
@Tract 
@Vapebends 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (22/3/17)

Happy birthday 

@kelly22 
@Alyssa Ippolito , @Archangel2203 
@Budget_Vapor , @JRFII 
@Tract , @Vapebends 

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Willyza (22/3/17)

@Alyssa Ippolito
@Archangel2203
@Budget_Vapor
@JRFII
@kelly22
@Tract
@Vapebends

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Quakes (22/3/17)

Happy Birthday!!! 

@Alyssa Ippolito
@Archangel2203
@Budget_Vapor
@JRFII
@kelly22
@Tract
@Vapebends


----------



## SAVaper (22/3/17)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Alyssa Ippolito 
@Archangel2203 
@Budget_Vapor 
@JRFII 
@kelly22 
@Tract 
@Vapebends


----------



## PSySpin (22/3/17)

@Alyssa Ippolito
@Archangel2203
@Budget_Vapor
@JRFII
@kelly22
@Tract
@Vapebends


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/3/17)

Happy Birthday @Andre! Hope you have a fantastic day!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (22/3/17)

Happy Birthday @Andre .

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## PSySpin (22/3/17)

A very special 60th Birthday @Andre

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (22/3/17)

Happy Birthday to @Alyssa Ippolito , @Archangel2203 , @Budget_Vapor , @JRFII , @kelly22 , @Tract and @Vapebends 

Have a good one !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (22/3/17)

@Andre , hope you have a very special day !
You are one of the star members that has always been synonymous with ECIGSSA for me. Always putting the community first and always helping where you can. Thanks for all that you do behind the scenes for us lot.

Many happy returns and best wishes for the year ahead !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (22/3/17)

Ah @Andre, don't think you can get away without some birthday wishes 
I see the team discovered it. Hehe

On a serious note, happy birthday @Andre and thank you for all you have done for this forum and the community of members over the years.

First it was blazing the Reo trail, then the BF atty trail - and more recently on the DIY threads with such a wonderfully organised resource that many will likely refer to for a long time to come. Not to mention all the other things you have done for us, an example being the Juice of the Year awards.

Always love reading your posts and am looking forward to many more...

Have a super day and a great year ahead!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (22/3/17)

@Alyssa Ippolito
@Archangel2203
@Budget_Vapor
@JRFII
@kelly22
@Tract
@Vapebends
and a very special

to @Andre - you are a true asset to this forum.

Hope you all have an awesome day.

.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (22/3/17)

How sneaky!

@Andre , happiest of birthdays to you!!!!

      

Hope you have an amazing day!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (23/3/17)

Happy Birthday 
@deepest 
@Morne 
@Naz 
@Yaqub 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Willyza (23/3/17)

@deepest
@Morne
@Naz
@Yaqub

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Quakes (23/3/17)

Happy Birthday!!! 

@deepest
@Morne
@Naz
@Yaqub

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (23/3/17)

Yay!!!!!!

Happiest of days to:

@deepest @Morne @Naz @Yaqub

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## PSySpin (23/3/17)

@deepest
@Morne
@Naz
@Yaqub


----------



## SAVaper (23/3/17)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@deepest 
@Morne 
@Naz 
@Yaqub


----------



## Silver (23/3/17)

Happy birthday to

@Morne , @deepest 
@Naz and @Yaqub 

Have a fantastic day

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ddk1979 (23/3/17)

@deepest
@Morne
@Naz
@Yaqub

Hope you have an awesome day.

.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kuhlkatz (23/3/17)

Happy birthday @Morne , @deepest , @Naz and @Yaqub 

Have a good one, guys !


----------



## Dubz (24/3/17)

Happy Birthday 
@Ahmed Ridhaa 
@Danrmb111 
@DeanuCasimiro 
@Dewald 
@Geoff 
@JW Flynn 
@Morrie 
@OnePowerfulCorsa 
@Philip from Twisp 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SAVaper (24/3/17)

Good morning and a happy birthday to
@Ahmed Ridhaa
@Danrmb111
@DeanuCasimiro
@Dewald
@Geoff
@JW Flynn
@Morrie
@OnePowerfulCorsa
@Philip from Twisp

What a list. Looks like this day is something for birthdays.
It is also the birthday of my mother, my nephew, my schools friend and my niece's daughter.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## PSySpin (24/3/17)

@Ahmed Ridhaa
@Danrmb111
@DeanuCasimiro
@Dewald
@Geoff
@JW Flynn
@Morrie
@OnePowerfulCorsa
@Philip from Twisp


----------



## Silver (24/3/17)

Oh wow, what a big birthday group today!!

 Happy birthday to 

@OnePowerfulCorsa - see you at the Vape Meet 
@JW Flynn - hope to see you at the Vape Meet JW, dont see your name on the list 
@Ahmed Ridhaa , @Danrmb111
@DeanuCasimiro , @Dewald and @Morrie

And to Supporting vendors
@Geoff - waiting for the next quiz Geoff 
@Philip from Twisp - thanks for getting me off the stinkies Philip with the Clearo1 in Oct13!

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Willyza (24/3/17)

@Ahmed Ridhaa
@Danrmb111
@DeanuCasimiro
@Dewald
@Geoff
@JW Flynn
@Morrie
@OnePowerfulCorsa
@Philip from Twisp

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (24/3/17)

Thanks guys. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Quakes (24/3/17)

Happy Birthday!!! 

@Ahmed Ridhaa
@Danrmb111
@DeanuCasimiro
@Dewald
@Geoff
@JW Flynn
@Morrie
@OnePowerfulCorsa
@Philip from Twisp

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979 (24/3/17)

@Ahmed Ridhaa
@Danrmb111
@DeanuCasimiro
@Dewald
@Geoff
@JW Flynn
@Morrie
@OnePowerfulCorsa
@Philip from Twisp

Hope you have an awesome day.

.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DeanuCasimiro (24/3/17)

Thanks all, what a awesome community platform. I'm truly impressed. You guys are awesome!

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dubz (25/3/17)

Happy Birthday 
@Damon_Scholz 
@Otto 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ddk1979 (25/3/17)

@Damon_Scholz
@Otto

Hope you have an awesome day.

.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (25/3/17)

Happy birthday @Damon_Scholz and @Otto 
Have a lovely day!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Damon_Scholz (25/3/17)

Thank you so much guys really appreciate it

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Willyza (25/3/17)

@Damon_Scholz
@Otto

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dubz (26/3/17)

Happy Birthday 
@jprossouw
@OmnipotentVaping
@SteveThePirate 
@V-MAN 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ddk1979 (26/3/17)

@jprossouw
@OmnipotentVaping
@SteveThePirate
@V-MAN

Hope you have an awesome day.

.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Agent X (26/3/17)

ddk1979 said:


> View attachment 88713
> 
> 
> @Agent X
> ...


Thank you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Agent X (26/3/17)

Willyza said:


> @Agent X
> @Q-Ball


thank you


----------



## Agent X (26/3/17)

Dubz said:


> Happy Birthday
> @Agent X
> @Q-Ball
> Have a super day!


thank you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (27/3/17)

Happy Birthday 
@kimbo 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (27/3/17)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@kimbo

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (27/3/17)

@kimbo

Hope you have an awesome day.

.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/3/17)

Happy Birthday @kimbo! Hope you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (27/3/17)

Woohoo, @kimbo - Happy Birthday 
Hope you have a fantastic day & a great year ahead!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan (27/3/17)

Geluk met jou verjaardag @kimbo

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (28/3/17)

Happy Birthday 
@Edd 
@MrDeedz 
@sameer 
@VapeCitySA 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (28/3/17)

@Edd
@MrDeedz
@sameer
@VapeCitySA 

Hope you guys have a great day!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Quakes (28/3/17)

Happy Birthday!!! 

@Edd
@MrDeedz
@sameer
@VapeCitySA

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (28/3/17)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Edd 
@MrDeedz 
@sameer 
@VapeCitySA

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (28/3/17)

@Edd
@MrDeedz
@sameer
@VapeCitySA

Hope you have an awesome day.

.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (29/3/17)

Happy Birthday 
@FerdiB 
@ghadir -law of vape 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Quakes (29/3/17)

Happy Birthday!!! 

@FerdiB
@ghadir -law of vape


----------



## ddk1979 (29/3/17)

@FerdiB
@ghadir -law of vape

Hope you have an awesome day.

.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dubz (30/3/17)

Happy Birthday 
@Jack Lau 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Quakes (30/3/17)

Happy Birthday!!! 

@Jack Lau


----------



## ddk1979 (30/3/17)

@Jack Lau

Hope you have an awesome day.

.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dubz (31/3/17)

Happy Birthday 
@Paul33 
@The Steve 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Stosta (31/3/17)

@Paul33
@The Steve

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Quakes (31/3/17)

Happy Birthday!!! 

@Paul33
@The Steve

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ddk1979 (31/3/17)

@Paul33
@The Steve

Hope you have an awesome day.

.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## The Steve (31/3/17)

**** a duck. Thanka guys! Actually an awsome suprise getting on here and seeing this

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dubz (1/4/17)

Happy Birthday 
@AngerZ 
@BeginnerVape87 
@Jacques Steenkamp 
@Monkey.D.Luffy 
@Yagya 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SAVaper (1/4/17)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@AngerZ
@BeginnerVape87
@Jacques Steenkamp
@Monkey.D.Luffy
@Yagya


----------



## Jacques Steenkamp (1/4/17)

Wow. Thank you guys 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979 (1/4/17)

@AngerZ
@BeginnerVape87
@Jacques Steenkamp
@Monkey.D.Luffy
@Yagya

Hope you have an awesome day.

.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yagya (1/4/17)

thanks everyone.
been awesome so far...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (2/4/17)

Happy Birthday 
@Alex157 
@johan 
@Net101 
@steamvent 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (2/4/17)

Happy Birthday 

@johan - (now international member) from Ireland - have a lekker day Johan - we missed you at the vape meet yesterday!
@Alex157 
@Net101 
@steamvent 

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (2/4/17)

Happy Birthday @Alex157 , @Net101 and @steamvent 

Hope you all have a super day !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (2/4/17)

A very special Happy Birthday to Ω @johan as well 

Hope you have a great day and best wishes for a fantastic year ahead @johan !

Thanks for bringing some sanity with the technical knowledge you disperse so freely and for the continued support, including all the chirps and funnies.
As with @Andre , you have also been one of the stand-out and upstanding members here from when I joined ECIGSSA.

Cheers !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (2/4/17)

@Alex157
@johan
@Net101
@steamvent

Hope you have an awesome day.

.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (2/4/17)

Have a good one @johan!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (3/4/17)

Happy Birthday 
@Dantin Swanepoel 
@Dietz 
@Nasier 
@Stillwaters 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Quakes (3/4/17)

Happy Birthday!!! 

@Dantin Swanepoel
@Dietz
@Nasier
@Stillwaters

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Reinette (3/4/17)

Happy birthday:
@dev14
@Dantin Swanepoel
@Dietz
@Nasier
@Stillwaters

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (3/4/17)

Happy Birthday 

@Dietz , @Stillwaters 
Was great to see you both at the meet on Saturday!

And to
@Dantin Swanepoel , @Nasier 

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (3/4/17)

@Dietz - Got a great early birthday present on Saturday hey?!
@Stillwaters - Great to meet you, hope you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## Kuhlkatz (3/4/17)

Happy Birthday @DanTheMan , @Dantin Swanepoel , @Dietz , @Nasier and @Stillwaters 

Have a good one guys !

@Dietz - That was definitely a lekke birthday pressie, albeit a bit early. Enjoy !

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (3/4/17)

@DanTheMan 
@Dantin Swanepoel
@Dietz
@Nasier
@Stillwaters 

Hope you have an awesome day.

.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stillwaters (3/4/17)

A sad indictment on one's life when you get more birthday wishes from guys you've just met than you get from friends....few friends, few wishes.
You guys are great... @Dubz, @Quakes, @Reinette , @Silver , @Stosta , @Kuhlkatz & @ddk1979 .
Happy birthday to those who share this day with me:
@DanTheMan , @Dantin Swanepoel , @Dietz , @Nasier 
We were almost April Fools, but not quite

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (4/4/17)

@Stillwaters , with the amount of friends and acquaintances on here, you're just less likely to slip away unnoticed  
I would be screwed without my phone reminders for close friends and family outside of ECIGSSA.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (4/4/17)

Happy Birthday 
@Dystopia 
@koos7234 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## koos7234 (4/4/17)

Dubz said:


> Happy Birthday
> @Dystopia
> @koos7234
> Have a super day!


Thanks so much.  Happy birthday @Dystopia 

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dystopia (4/4/17)

Thanks guys happy bday @koos7234 this is the day legends were born 

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Quakes (4/4/17)

Happy Birthday!!! 

@Dystopia
@koos7234


----------



## SAVaper (4/4/17)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Dystopia 
@koos7234


----------



## Scoob (4/4/17)

Happy Happy to the lucky birthdayers today! 

@Dystopia 
@koos7234

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (4/4/17)

Happy birthday @Dystopia and @koos7234 
Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dystopia (4/4/17)

Thanks alot guys appreciate it

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta (4/4/17)

@Dystopia @koos7234 

Hope you guys have a great day!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Willyza (4/4/17)

@Dystopia
@koos7234

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ddk1979 (4/4/17)

@Dystopia
@koos7234

Hope you have an awesome day.

.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dystopia (4/4/17)

Got some awesome Chef Juice for my bday super happy

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## koos7234 (4/4/17)

Dystopia said:


> Got some awesome Chef Juice for my bday super happy
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


Waiting for my goon lp to arrive still for my bday 

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dystopia (4/4/17)

koos7234 said:


> Waiting for my goon lp to arrive still for my bday
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


Great stuff vape gear always a winning gift 

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## Kuhlkatz (4/4/17)

Late as usual, but Happy Birthday @Dystopia and @koos7234 

Hope you gents had a good one. At least it sounds like you got some pressies in hand or on the way

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dystopia (4/4/17)

Haha oh yes thanks dude

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## Dubz (5/4/17)

Happy Birthday 
@daniel craig 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Quakes (5/4/17)

Happy Birthday!!! 

@daniel craig

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dystopia (5/4/17)

Happy bday @Daniel craig

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## daniel craig (5/4/17)

Thanks @Dubz @Quakes @Dystopia

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stosta (5/4/17)

A fellow KZN vaper!!!

Happy birthday @daniel craig !!! Hope you have an awesome one!!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## SAVaper (5/4/17)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@daniel craig


----------



## Willyza (5/4/17)

@daniel craig

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kuhlkatz (5/4/17)

Happy Birthday @daniel craig 

Hope you have a great day an' all !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (5/4/17)

Happy birthday @daniel craig !
Hope you have a great day and get spoilt

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (5/4/17)

Thanks @Stosta @SAVaper @Willyza @Kuhlkatz @Silver  Hope you guys have a great day as well

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (5/4/17)

@daniel craig 

Hope you have an awesome day.

.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## daniel craig (5/4/17)

ddk1979 said:


> View attachment 90557
> 
> 
> @daniel craig
> ...


Thanks brother

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (7/4/17)

Happy Birthday 
@Matuka 
@Merry 
@Rellik 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Willyza (7/4/17)

@Matuka
@Merry
@Rellik

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SAVaper (7/4/17)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Matuka 
@Merry 
@Rellik

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Quakes (7/4/17)

Happy Birthday!!! 

@Matuka
@Merry
@Rellik


----------



## Bunnypoison (7/4/17)

@Matuka , @Merry & @Rellik


----------



## ddk1979 (7/4/17)

Happy Birthday

@Matuka
@Merry
@Rellik

Hope you have an awesome day.

.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dubz (8/4/17)

Happy Birthday 
@6ghost9 
@MikeVape 
@Rude Rudi 
@Vaponaut12 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Willyza (8/4/17)

@6ghost9
@MikeVape
@Rude Rudi
@Vaponaut12

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rude Rudi (8/4/17)

Yay! Thanks!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (8/4/17)

Happy birthday 

@Rude Rudi 
@MikeVape , @6ghost9 , @Vaponaut12 

Have a great day and birthday weekend!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vaponaut12 (8/4/17)

Thanks a lot everyone Happy vaping!

Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kuhlkatz (8/4/17)

Happy Birthday @6ghost9 , @Jan , @MikeVape , @Rude Rudi and @Vaponaut12 

Have a good one guys !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979 (8/4/17)

Happy Birthday 

@6ghost9
@MikeVape
@Rude Rudi
@Vaponaut12

Hope you have an awesome day.

.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dubz (9/4/17)

Happy Birthday 
@Chronix 
@Gadgetboy 
@waja09 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Willyza (9/4/17)

@Chronix
@Gadgetboy
@waja09

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (9/4/17)

Happy birthday 

@Chronix, @Gadgetboy and @waja09 

Have a great day!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Reinette (9/4/17)

Happy born day all! @Chronix, @Gadgetboy and @waja09

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ddk1979 (9/4/17)

Happy Birthday 

@Chronix
@Gadgetboy
@waja09

Hope you have an awesome day.

.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kuhlkatz (9/4/17)

Happy Birthday @Chronix , @Gadgetboy and @waja09 

Have a good one !


----------



## Gadgetboy (9/4/17)

Thanks for the wishes. Wife ordered the new Smok gx350 as a gift. Now time to sell my old unit.... ☺

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (10/4/17)

Happy Birthday 
@Larry 
@NaZa05 
@Takie 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (10/4/17)

Happy birthday 

@Larry , @NaZa05 and @Takie 

Have a super day and year ahead!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dystopia (10/4/17)

Happy bday guys

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Quakes (10/4/17)

Happy Birthday!!!! 

@Larry
@NaZa05
@Takie

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (10/4/17)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Larry 
@NaZa05 
@Takie

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Petrus (10/4/17)

@Takie , happy birthday my friend. You are definitely the HIGH-END Guru on this wonderful forum. I hope you have a vapelicious day.


----------



## Kuhlkatz (10/4/17)

Happy Birthday @Ghamas , @Larry , @NaZa05 and @Takie 

Have a great one, guys !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (10/4/17)

@Larry
@NaZa05
@Takie

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Larry (10/4/17)

Thank you very much peeps! Much appreciated!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stosta (10/4/17)

@Larry
@NaZa05
@Takie 
Hope you all have great days today!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## NaZa05 (10/4/17)

Thank you all so much guys and happy birthday to @Larry and @Takie as well

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ddk1979 (10/4/17)

Happy Birthday 

@Larry
@NaZa05
@Takie

Hope you have an awesome day.

.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (11/4/17)

Happy Birthday 
@DangerDave 
@Dbadash 
@gbuckley 
@Guigeta 
@kbgvirus 
@NeOAsus 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Willyza (11/4/17)

@DangerDave
@Dbadash
@gbuckley
@Guigeta
@kbgvirus
@NeOAsus

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## gbuckley (11/4/17)

Thanks guys really do appreciate it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (11/4/17)

Happy Birthday 

@DangerDave , @Dbadash 
@gbuckley , @Guigeta 
@kbgvirus , @NeOAsus 

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Quakes (11/4/17)

Happy Birthday!!! 

@DangerDave
@Dbadash
@gbuckley
@Guigeta
@kbgvirus
@NeOAsus

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reinette (11/4/17)

Happy birthday: @DangerDave
@Dbadash
@gbuckley
@Guigeta
@kbgvirus
@NeOAsus

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVaper (11/4/17)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@DangerDave 
@Dbadash 
@gbuckley 
@Guigeta 
@kbgvirus 
@NeOAsus

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (11/4/17)

gbuckley said:


> Thanks guys really do appreciate it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Happy birthday guy!!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DangerDave (11/4/17)

Thanks all! 

Wow, you all woke up so early today?! Didn't you know you're allowed to sleep in on my birthday? 
By royal decree.

Appreciate all the wishes guys and gals

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## NeOAsus (11/4/17)

Thank you guys ! You rock 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ddk1979 (11/4/17)

Better late than never. Happy birthday to:

@DangerDave
@Dbadash
@gbuckley
@Guigeta
@kbgvirus
@NeOAsus

Hope you had an awesome day.

.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dubz (12/4/17)

Happy Birthday 
@Dash111 
@mza786 
@UpinSmoke 
@Wazeer Isaacs 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Willyza (12/4/17)

@Dash111
@mza786
@UpinSmoke
@Wazeer Isaacs

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Quakes (12/4/17)

happy Birthday!!! 

@Dash111
@mza786
@UpinSmoke
@Wazeer Isaacs


----------



## Reinette (12/4/17)

Happy birthday: @Dash111
@mza786
@UpinSmoke
@Wazeer Isaacs

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


----------



## SAVaper (12/4/17)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Dash111 
@mza786 
@UpinSmoke 
@Wazeer Isaacs


----------



## ddk1979 (12/4/17)

@Dash111
@mza786
@UpinSmoke
@Wazeer Isaacs

Hope you have an awesome day.

.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dubz (13/4/17)

Happy Birthday 
@abdul 
@Anton de Jager 
@Arno "NoxFord" Steyn 
@Johnny2Puffs 
@Marius Combrink 
@Sideshow 
@TheGrandMaster 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (13/4/17)

Happy Birthday 

Lots of birthdays today!!

@Marius Combrink - my co-MTL vaper 
@Johnny2Puffs - from Portugal
@Arno "NoxFord" Steyn
@Sideshow
@Anton de Jager , @TheGrandMaster , @abdul

Have a great day and long weekend ahead!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Willyza (13/4/17)

@abdul 
@Anton de Jager 
@Arno "NoxFord" Steyn 
@Johnny2Puffs 
@Marius Combrink 
@Sideshow 
@TheGrandMaster

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Quakes (13/4/17)

Happy Birthday!!! 

@abdul 
@Anton de Jager 
@Arno "NoxFord" Steyn 
@Johnny2Puffs 
@Marius Combrink 
@Sideshow 
@TheGrandMaster


----------



## SAVaper (13/4/17)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@abdul 
@Anton de Jager 
@Arno "NoxFord" Steyn 
@Johnny2Puffs 
@Marius Combrink 
@Sideshow 
@TheGrandMaster


----------



## Kuhlkatz (13/4/17)

Happy Birthday to @Johnny2Puffs , @Anton de Jager , @Arno "NoxFord" Steyn , @Marius Combrink , @Sideshow , @TheGrandMaster and @abdul 

Best wishes to all for a great day and the year ahead.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979 (13/4/17)

@abdul
@Anton de Jager
@Arno "NoxFord" Steyn
@Johnny2Puffs
@Marius Combrink
@Sideshow
@TheGrandMaster 

Hope you have an awesome day.

.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marius Combrink (13/4/17)

Thanks for all the birthday wishes guys.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (15/4/17)

Happy Birthday 
@Fahim Damoes 
@GhostTristy 
@m.y vape 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Willyza (15/4/17)

@Fahim Damoes
@GhostTristy
@m.y vape

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ddk1979 (15/4/17)

@Fahim Damoes
@GhostTristy
@m.y vape

Hope you have an awesome day.

.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (15/4/17)

Happy birthday


@Fahim Damoes , @GhostTristy , @m.y vape 

Hope you having a great weekend!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (16/4/17)

Happy Birthday 
@A3aan 
@FluffyR 
@method1 
@Nixilicious 
@Shaun 
@Twisper 
@User_E 
@WaqaarM 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (16/4/17)

Wow, lots of birthdays today

 Happy birthday to 

@method1 - thanks for all you do here and for the support from Hardwicks!

@A3aan , @FluffyR 
@Nixilicious , @Shaun
@Twisper , @User_E , @WaqaarM 

Have a super day and Easter if you are celebrating !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (16/4/17)

@A3aan
@FluffyR
@method1
@Nixilicious
@Shaun
@Twisper
@User_E
@WaqaarM

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (16/4/17)

@A3aan
@FluffyR
@method1
@Nixilicious
@Shaun
@Twisper
@User_E
@WaqaarM

Hope you have an awesome day.

.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (17/4/17)

Happy Birthday 
@Nizaam 
@Phillip4517 
@Riaan Aitkem 
@Sylvester Pillay 
@UBER 
@WernerK 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Willyza (17/4/17)

@Nizaam
@Phillip4517
@Riaan Aitkem
@Sylvester Pillay
@UBER
@WernerK

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SAVapeGear (17/4/17)

And a Happy Birthday to me @SAVapeGear

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Stosta (17/4/17)

SAVapeGear said:


> And a Happy Birthday to me @SAVapeGear


No you're not allowed a birthday this year. @zadiac told us that it was cancelled.

Just kidding! Have an awesome day! Also to:

@Nizaam
@Phillip4517
@Riaan Aitkem
@Sylvester Pillay
@UBER
@WernerK

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## PSySpin (17/4/17)

@Nizaam
@Phillip4517
@Riaan Aitkem
@Sylvester Pillay
@UBER
@WernerK
@SAVapeGear

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## zadiac (17/4/17)

Stosta said:


> No you're not allowed a birthday this year. @zadiac told us that it was cancelled.
> 
> Just kidding! Have an awesome day! Also to:
> 
> ...



You're not allowed to be kidding in my name. When I say it's cancelled, then it's cancelled!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## WernerK (17/4/17)

Thanks guys

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## KZOR (17/4/17)

Sweet .... three names i know is active. 
@Nizaam
@WernerK
@SAVapeGear

Have a awesome b/day guys and i hope you all get the perfect vape

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (17/4/17)

@Nizaam
@Phillip4517
@Riaan Aitkem
@Sylvester Pillay
@UBER
@WernerK
@SAVapeGear

Hope you have an awesome day.

.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ddk1979 (17/4/17)

@SAVapeGear , your birthday does not show because you possibly did not tick the box "Show day and month of birth" on your "Personal Details" page.
Nevertheless, hope you have a great birthday.

.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Phillip4517 (17/4/17)

Sent from my LG-H840 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (18/4/17)

Happy Birthday 
@JimmyZee 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Willyza (18/4/17)

@JimmyZee

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SAVaper (18/4/17)

Good morning and happy birthday to @JimmyZee

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JimmyZee (18/4/17)

Thanks guys. 

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979 (18/4/17)

Happy Birthday @JimmyZee

Hope you have an awesome day.

.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dubz (19/4/17)

Happy Birthday 
@Greenleader 
@KyleSociety 
@Lehan 
@SAVapeGear 
@Stroodlepuff 
@Tasty Cloud 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 2


----------



## SAVaper (19/4/17)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Greenleader 
@KyleSociety 
@Lehan 
@SAVapeGear 
@Stroodlepuff 
@Tasty Cloud

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## SAVapeGear (19/4/17)

SAVaper said:


> Good morning and happy birthday to
> @Greenleader
> @KyleSociety
> @Lehan
> ...



Thanks All.I just wonder why my Birthday is showing today suddenly.Because it was on the 17th.Is the dates wrong on the forum or something?


----------



## SAVapeGear (19/4/17)

SAVapeGear said:


> Thanks All.I just wonder why my Birthday is showing today suddenly.Because it was on the 17th.Is the dates wrong on the forum or something?


Oops my mistake.I see it is showing the 19th.Don't know how this happened.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SAVapeGear (19/4/17)

SAVapeGear said:


> Oops my mistake.I see it is showing the 19th.Don't know how this happened.


And Unable to change it.If an admin can please change mine to the 17th @Silver or @Rob Fisher Thanks


----------



## Willyza (19/4/17)

@Greenleader
@KyleSociety
@Lehan
@SAVapeGear
@Stroodlepuff
@Tasty Cloud

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (19/4/17)

SAVapeGear said:


> And Unable to change it.If an admin can please change mine to the 17th @Silver or @Rob Fisher Thanks



Done @SAVapeGear 

And happy birthday for 2 days ago

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (19/4/17)

Happy birthday to 

@Greenleader , @KyleSociety
@Lehan , @Tasty Cloud 

Have a great day!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (19/4/17)

A special birthday wish today to a very special person

@Stroodlepuff !

Thanks for all you have done for ECIGSSA since the beginning Stroods and for all you do for the vaping community!

You rock big time!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Quakes (19/4/17)

Happy Birthday!!!! 

@Greenleader
@KyleSociety
@Lehan
@Stroodlepuff
@Tasty Cloud

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## ddk1979 (19/4/17)

@Greenleader
@KyleSociety
@Lehan
@Stroodlepuff
@Tasty Cloud

Hope you have an awesome day.

.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## johan (19/4/17)

Happy Birthday @Stroodlepuff

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kittyjvr1 (20/4/17)

Happy birthday all

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dubz (20/4/17)

Happy Birthday 
@Gripleap 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Willyza (20/4/17)

@Gripleap

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kittyjvr1 (20/4/17)

Happy birthday @Gripleap

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Quakes (20/4/17)

Happy Birthday!!! 

@Gripleap


----------



## SAVaper (20/4/17)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Gripleap


----------



## ddk1979 (20/4/17)

@Gripleap

Hope you have an awesome day.

.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dubz (21/4/17)

Happy Birthday 
@Adksuperman 
@JsPLAYn 
@MiNeM 
@Quakes 
@ReaperRXi 
@Shooter21 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (21/4/17)

@Adksuperman
@JsPLAYn
@MiNeM
@Quakes
@ReaperRXi
@Shooter21

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (21/4/17)

Happy Birthday 

@Adksuperman , @JsPLAYn 
@MiNeM , @Quakes 
@ReaperRXi , @Shooter21 

Have a super day!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (21/4/17)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Adksuperman 
@JsPLAYn 
@MiNeM 
@Quakes 
@ReaperRXi 
@Shooter21

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (21/4/17)

@Adksuperman
@JsPLAYn
@MiNeM
@Quakes
@ReaperRXi
@Shooter21

Hope you have an awesome day.

.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## kittyjvr1 (21/4/17)

Happy birthday all

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kuhlkatz (21/4/17)

Happy Birthday @Adksuperman , @JsPLAYn , @MiNeM , @ReaperRXi and @Shooter21 
And a special shout out to @Quakes , being a constant contributor here himself 

Hope you all had a great day, and if not, you still have a few hours left to turn it around !

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (22/4/17)

Happy Birthday 
@1#Yazeed#1 
@aXe 
@Junior 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta (22/4/17)

@Quakes Happy birthday for yesterday buddy!

I would throw in a bunch of smilies but I'm on my phone and they don't work so well! Hope you had a winner day!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (22/4/17)

@1#Yazeed#1
@aXe
@Junior

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ddk1979 (22/4/17)

@1#Yazeed#1
@aXe
@Junior

Hope you have an awesome day.

.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kuhlkatz (22/4/17)

Happy Birthday @1#Yazeed#1 , @aXe and @Junior 

Hope it's a good one guys !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 1#Yazeed#1 (22/4/17)

thanks fall the wishes...much appreciated

Sent from my EVA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dubz (23/4/17)

Happy Birthday 
@rabbitneko 
@Scissorhands 
@xstrid3rx 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (23/4/17)

@rabbitneko @Scissorhands @xstrid3rx...

Happy Birthday guys!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (23/4/17)

@rabbitneko
@Scissorhands
@xstrid3rx

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (23/4/17)

@rabbitneko
@Scissorhands
@xstrid3rx

Hope you have an awesome day.

.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (23/4/17)

Happy Birthday 

@rabbitneko , @Scissorhands , @xstrid3rx 

Hope you had a great day!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (24/4/17)

Happy Birthday 
@CaveTroll 
@Cullen 
@MetalGearX 
@RooiWillie 
@Shako 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## kittyjvr1 (24/4/17)

Happy birthday 
@CaveTroll 
@Cullen 
@MetalGearX 
@RooiWillie 
@Shako

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Willyza (24/4/17)

@CaveTroll
@Cullen
@MetalGearX
@RooiWillie
@Shako

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Quakes (24/4/17)

Happy Birthday!!!! 

@CaveTroll
@Cullen
@MetalGearX
@RooiWillie
@Shako

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (24/4/17)

Happy Birthday  

@CaveTroll , @Cullen
@MetalGearX , @RooiWillie
@Shako

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MetalGearX (24/4/17)

Thanks guys

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979 (24/4/17)

@CaveTroll
@Cullen
@MetalGearX
@RooiWillie
@Shako

Hope you have an awesome day.

.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MetalGearX (24/4/17)

Thanks

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dubz (25/4/17)

Happy Birthday 
@NYRAD 
@Varo 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Willyza (25/4/17)

@NYRAD
@Varo

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Quakes (25/4/17)

Happy Birthday!!! 

@NYRAD
@Varo


----------



## Reinette (25/4/17)

Happy birthday: @NYRAD
@Varo

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shako (25/4/17)

Thanks for the birthday wishes.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ddk1979 (25/4/17)

@NYRAD
@Varo

Hope you have an awesome day.

.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dubz (26/4/17)

Happy Birthday 
@ADV-Des 
@BaksteenL 
@lt_sparky 
@Yuri 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (26/4/17)

Happy birthday to 

@ADV-Des , @BaksteenL 
@lt_sparky , @Yuri 

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Quakes (26/4/17)

Happy Birthday!!! 

@ADV-Des
@BaksteenL
@lt_sparky
@Yuri


----------



## Willyza (26/4/17)

@ADV-Des
@BaksteenL
@lt_sparky
@Yuri

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Reinette (26/4/17)

Happy Birthday  @ADV-Des
@BaksteenL
@lt_sparky
@Yuri

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


----------



## ADV-Des (26/4/17)

Thanks guys !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ddk1979 (26/4/17)

@ADV-Des
@BaksteenL
@lt_sparky
@Yuri

Hope you have an awesome day.

.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir (26/4/17)

@ADV-Des
@BaksteenL
@lt_sparky
@Yuri


----------



## Dubz (27/4/17)

Happy Birthday 
@Bryce 
@CJ van Tonder 
@Faraaz 
@max_draco 
@The_Fran 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (27/4/17)

Happy Birthday to 

@Bryce , @CJ van Tonder
@Faraaz , @max_draco , @The_Fran

Have a great day and long weekend ahead

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Willyza (27/4/17)

@Bryce
@CJ van Tonder
@Faraaz
@max_draco
@The_Fran

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Agent X (27/4/17)

happy birthday to @vaalboy


----------



## ddk1979 (27/4/17)

@Bryce
@CJ van Tonder
@Faraaz
@max_draco
@The_Fran

Hope you have an awesome day.

.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dubz (28/4/17)

Happy Birthday 
@Clouder 
@Idrees 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stosta (28/4/17)

Happiest of Birthdays to @Clouder and @Idrees !

Hope you guys have an amazing day!!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (28/4/17)

Happy birthday to @Clouder and @Idrees 
Have a great day and a super long weekend!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Clouder (28/4/17)

Thanx guys!!!!

Sent from my VIE-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Willyza (28/4/17)

@Clouder
@Idrees

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kuhlkatz (28/4/17)

Happy Birthday @Casper , @Clouder and @Idrees 

Have a lekke one guys !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Idrees (28/4/17)

Thanks guys !!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CJ van Tonder (28/4/17)

Hi guys and girls thank you for the Bday wishes for yesterday, I appreciate it. And happy Bday for all the the members today. 

Sent from my F8331 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ddk1979 (28/4/17)

@Clouder
@Idrees

Hope you have an awesome day.

.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (28/4/17)

CJ van Tonder said:


> Hi guys and girls thank you for the Bday wishes for yesterday, I appreciate it. And happy Bday for all the the members today.
> 
> Sent from my F8331 using Tapatalk



And it was lekker to see you vaping on your new birthday pressies @CJ van Tonder


----------



## Dubz (29/4/17)

Happy Birthday 
@JollyVaper 
@Mauritz 
@Old School Alchemist 
@PeterHarris 
@The Golf 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (29/4/17)

Oh wow, some long term member birthdays today

 Happy Birthday to 

@Mauritz 
@Old School Alchemist
@PeterHarris - hows it going overseas Peter?
@The Golf - long time no see!
@JollyVaper 

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Authentic Alchemist (29/4/17)

Silver said:


> Oh wow, some long term member birthdays today
> 
> Happy Birthday to
> 
> ...


Thanx alot silver appreciate you guys...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kittyjvr1 (29/4/17)

Happy birthday giys

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Authentic Alchemist (29/4/17)

Dubz said:


> Happy Birthday
> @JollyVaper
> @Mauritz
> @Old School Alchemist
> ...


Dubz.... thank you very much bud.. have a blessed day

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Willyza (29/4/17)

@JollyVaper
@Mauritz
@Old School Alchemist
@PeterHarris
@The Golf

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## PeterHarris (29/4/17)

Thanks guys. @Silver it's going great. Loving the new life. Weirdly enough a lot has changed but a lot has stayed the same. Since I game a lot I'm still in contact with my sa buddies. 

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JollyVaper (29/4/17)

Thanks guys! Much .

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## The Golf (29/4/17)

Thanks Champs, hope the other Birthday peeps have an awesome day as well 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (29/4/17)

PeterHarris said:


> Thanks guys. @Silver it's going great. Loving the new life. Weirdly enough a lot has changed but a lot has stayed the same. Since I game a lot I'm still in contact with my sa buddies.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk



Thanks @PeterHarris 
I assume you still vaping? Whats the vaping scene like there?
Show us some photos when you get a chance


----------



## Vape Mix (29/4/17)

@Paul33 
@The Steve 

Hope you have a lekker birthday!!


----------



## ddk1979 (29/4/17)

@JollyVaper
@Mauritz
@Old School Alchemist
@PeterHarris
@The Golf

Hope you have an awesome day.

.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kuhlkatz (29/4/17)

Happy Birthday @JollyVaper , @Mauritz , @Nick , @Old School Alchemist , @PeterHarris and @The Golf 

Have a good one guys !

P.S. Good to hear from you Mr Harris , especially if life is good / normal

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (30/4/17)

Happy Birthday 
@Migs 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Willyza (30/4/17)

@Migs

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ddk1979 (30/4/17)

Happy Birthday 

@Migs

Hope you have an awesome day.

.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dubz (1/5/17)

Happy Birthday 
@chriscarey70
@Gen
@LinyGaGa
@RiyaadK
@Snape of Vape
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Willyza (1/5/17)

@chriscarey70
@Gen
@LinyGaGa
@RiyaadK
@Snape of Vape

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (1/5/17)

Happy birthday for yesterday @Migs - hope you had a great day!


----------



## Silver (1/5/17)

Happy Birthday 

@Snape of Vape - hows it going overseas?

@chriscarey70 , @Gen , @LinyGaGa , @RiyaadK

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## chriscarey70 (1/5/17)

Thanks

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ddk1979 (1/5/17)

@chriscarey70
@Gen
@LinyGaGa
@RiyaadK
@Snape of Vape

Hope you have an awesome day.

.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dubz (2/5/17)

Happy Birthday 
@Crockett 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (2/5/17)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Crockett

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (2/5/17)

@Crockett 

Have a lovely day!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (2/5/17)

@Crockett

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (2/5/17)

@Crockett !

Hope you have an awesome day bud!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (2/5/17)

Happy Birthday ... 

@Crockett

Hope you have an awesome day.

.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Crockett (2/5/17)

Thank you all so much for the wonderful birthday wishes! This place is full of kind and thoughtful people.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/5/17)

Happy Birthday Anlia Wright (@Oupa) she is 0 today! Congrats to Benji and Chrystel!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (2/5/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Happy Birthday Anlia Wright (@Oupa) she is 0 today! Congrats to Benji and Chrystel!
> View attachment 93381
> View attachment 93382


Congrats @Oupa !!!!

Here's wishing you and HRH many happy years of steeping on that baba!


----------



## Oupa (2/5/17)

Thx guys! Very proud daddy today!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RiyaadK (2/5/17)

Thanks all!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (3/5/17)

Happy Birthday 
@AhVape 
@keenen.c 
@LindseyDragonborn 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## keenen.c (3/5/17)

Dubz said:


> Happy Birthday
> @AhVape
> @keenen.c
> @LindseyDragonborn
> Have a super day!



Thanks bro 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Willyza (3/5/17)

@AhVape
@keenen.c
@LindseyDragonborn

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (3/5/17)

Happy Birthday 

@AhVape
@keenen.c , @LindseyDragonborn

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Quakes (3/5/17)

Happy Birthday!!! 

@AhVape
@keenen.c
@LindseyDragonborn


----------



## SAVaper (3/5/17)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@AhVape 
@keenen.c 
@LindseyDragonborn


----------



## ddk1979 (3/5/17)

@AhVape
@Ernest - hope your health has improved
@keenen.c
@LindseyDragonborn

Hope you have an awesome day.

.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dubz (4/5/17)

Happy Birthday 
@fred1sa 
@Nicholas 
@OneShotStott 
@Renuan 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (4/5/17)

@fred1sa
@Nicholas
@OneShotStott
@Renuan

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Quakes (4/5/17)

Happy Birthday!!! 

@fred1sa
@Nicholas
@OneShotStott
@Renuan

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (4/5/17)

Happy birthday 

@Nicholas 

@fred1sa , @OneShotStott , @Renuan

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (4/5/17)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@fred1sa 
@Nicholas 
@OneShotStott 
@Renuan

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (4/5/17)

@fred1sa
@Nicholas
@OneShotStott
@Renuan

Hope you have an awesome day.

.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Nicholas (4/5/17)

Thanks guys .... hopefully all the friends and family give me some cash so I can spend it all on juice .... lol

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Satans_Stick (4/5/17)

@Nicholas 

Happy Birthday B*tch Blaze. Have a smashing day. 
I'll have a bottle of Morning Ritual waiting for you

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dubz (5/5/17)

Happy Birthday 
@Arius1g 
@gertvanjoe 
@NewOobY 
@Spiri 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SAVaper (5/5/17)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Arius1g
@gertvanjoe
@NewOobY
@Spiri

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (5/5/17)

@gertvanjoe
@NewOobY
@Spiri 

Hope you guys have an amazing day!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Willyza (5/5/17)

@Arius1g
@gertvanjoe
@NewOobY
@Spiri

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (5/5/17)

Happy birthday

@gertvanjoe , @NewOobY
@Spiri , @Arius1g 

Have a super day!


----------



## ddk1979 (5/5/17)

@Arius1g
@gertvanjoe
@NewOobY
@Spiri

Hope you have an awesome day.

.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dubz (6/5/17)

Happy Birthday 
@Antonius Scheid 
@Jerry 
@Kaizer 
@Normz 
@Vincent 
@Waynegrey 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## Willyza (6/5/17)

@Antonius Scheid
@Jerry
@Kaizer
@Normz
@Vincent
@Waynegrey

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## Silver (6/5/17)

Happy Birthday 

@Kaizer , @Normz

@Vincent , @Antonius Scheid

@Jerry , @Waynegrey

Have a great day and weekend !

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## ddk1979 (6/5/17)

@Antonius Scheid
@Jerry
@Kaizer
@Normz
@Vincent
@Waynegrey

Hope you have an awesome day.

.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Gizmo (6/5/17)

Happy Birthday @Kaizer @Waynegrey @Vincent @Normz @Jerry @Antonius Scheid

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Dubz (7/5/17)

Happy Birthday 
@Beechtrees 
@DizZa 
@Edwin 
@goki 
@Igno 
@Naseem_Choonara 
@Steve Claassen 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (7/5/17)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Beechtrees
@DizZa
@Edwin
@goki
@Igno
@Naseem_Choonara
@Steve Claassen

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (7/5/17)

Happy birthday to 

@DizZa 

@Beechtrees , @Edwin, @goki 

@Igno, @Naseem_Choonara , @Steve Claassen

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## goki (7/5/17)

Thanks @Dubz @SAVaper @Silver for the reminder haha. And Happiest of Birthdays to the rest of the guys sharing. Bring out those premium juices 

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Willyza (7/5/17)

@Beechtrees
@DizZa
@Edwin
@goki
@Igno
@Naseem_Choonara
@Steve Claassen

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (7/5/17)

@Beechtrees
@DizZa
@Edwin
@goki
@Igno
@Naseem_Choonara
@Steve Claassen

Hope you have an awesome day.

.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (7/5/17)

@Beechtrees 
@DizZa 
@Edwin 
@goki 
@Igno 
@Naseem_Choonara 
@Steve Claassen

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (8/5/17)

Happy Birthday 
@afzee 
@Anees M Kara 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Anees M Kara (8/5/17)

Thanks peeps mych appreciated

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Willyza (8/5/17)

@afzee
@Anees M Kara

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Quakes (8/5/17)

Happy Birthday!!! 

@afzee
@Anees M Kara


----------



## Silver (8/5/17)

Happy birthday 

@Anees M Kara and @afzee 

Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Anees M Kara (8/5/17)

Thanks @Silver much appreciated 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVaper (8/5/17)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@afzee 
@Anees M Kara


----------



## Anees M Kara (8/5/17)

Thanks 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Attie (8/5/17)

@Anees M Kara Happy B-day bro, all the best.


----------



## ddk1979 (8/5/17)

@afzee
@Anees M Kara
@Lucy 
@Vixen 

Hope you have an awesome day.

.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CaveTroll (9/5/17)

Very late reply on my part but thanks indeed all!

Sent from my HUAWEI P6-U06 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dubz (9/5/17)

Happy Birthday 
@Ben-j 
@Ediskrad 
@Shooterbuddy 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver (9/5/17)

Happy birthday 

@Shooterbuddy , @Ediskrad and @Ben-j 

Have a lovely day!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Stosta (9/5/17)

@Ediskrad @Shooterbuddy @Ben-j !

Hope you guys have an amazing day!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Willyza (9/5/17)

@Ben-j
@Ediskrad
@Shooterbuddy

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## SAVaper (9/5/17)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Ben-j 
@Ediskrad 
@Shooterbuddy

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Quakes (9/5/17)

Happy Birthday!!! 

@Ben-j
@Ediskrad
@Shooterbuddy

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## kittyjvr1 (9/5/17)

Happy birthday all enjoy have a vapelious day

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979 (9/5/17)

@Ben-j
@Ediskrad
@Shooterbuddy

Hope you have an awesome day.

.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Shooterbuddy (9/5/17)

Thank you  

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dubz (10/5/17)

Happy Birthday 
@CraftyZA 
@DanRim 
@DemonicBunnee 
@jpzx12rturbo 
@khalidsul23 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Willyza (10/5/17)

@CraftyZA
@DanRim
@DemonicBunnee
@jpzx12rturbo
@khalidsul23

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Quakes (10/5/17)

Happy Birthday!!! 

@CraftyZA
@DanRim
@DemonicBunnee
@jpzx12rturbo
@khalidsul23

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SAVaper (10/5/17)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@CraftyZA 
@DanRim 
@DemonicBunnee 
@jpzx12rturbo 
@khalidsul23

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (10/5/17)

Happy birthday to 

@CraftyZA - where've you been Crafty?
@jpzx12rturbo 

@DanRim , @DemonicBunnee, @khalidsul23

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ddk1979 (10/5/17)

@CraftyZA
@DanRim
@DemonicBunnee
@jpzx12rturbo
@khalidsul23

Hope you have an awesome day.

.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## jpzx12rturbo (10/5/17)

Thanks guys!
Appreciate it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kittyjvr1 (10/5/17)

Happy birthday all enjoy a vapelious day

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dubz (11/5/17)

Happy Birthday 
@isiemoe 
@Piratical Cookie 
@WestCoastFog 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Willyza (11/5/17)

@isiemoe
@Piratical Cookie
@WestCoastFog

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Quakes (11/5/17)

Happy Birthday!!! 

@isiemoe
@Piratical Cookie
@WestCoastFog


----------



## SAVaper (11/5/17)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@isiemoe 
@Piratical Cookie 
@WestCoastFog


----------



## Piratical Cookie (11/5/17)

Thanks guys - much appreciated! 

Happy birthday to all celebrating on this most auspicious of days 

Sent from my LG-H340 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## isiemoe (11/5/17)

Dubz said:


> Happy Birthday
> @isiemoe
> @Piratical Cookie
> @WestCoastFog
> Have a super day!





Willyza said:


> @isiemoe
> @Piratical Cookie
> @WestCoastFog





Quakes said:


> Happy Birthday!!!
> 
> @isiemoe
> @Piratical Cookie
> @WestCoastFog





SAVaper said:


> Good morning and happy birthday to
> @isiemoe
> @Piratical Cookie
> @WestCoastFog



Thanks guys and happy birthday to the rest who have birthdays today

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Create-A-Cloud (11/5/17)

Happy Birthday To all vapers that shares this day with me today!! Vape On Vape Strong!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ddk1979 (11/5/17)

@Create-A-Cloud 
@isiemoe 
@Johan1989 
@Piratical Cookie
@WestCoastFog

Hope you have an awesome day.

.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/5/17)

Happy Birthday to one special guy! It's Hi Ho @Silver's birthday and I would like to be the first to wish him a Happy Birthday! We love you Hi Ho!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Spydro (12/5/17)

Happy 29th B-Day @Silver.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (12/5/17)

Happy Birthday 
@Silver 
@JESSD 
@Jordache 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (12/5/17)

@Silver
@JESSD
@Jordache

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## kittyjvr1 (12/5/17)

Happy birthday to all enjoy a vapelious day with lots of clouds and flavours for days.

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (12/5/17)

@Silver ....







Here's wishing you an awesome day! If Friday wasn't good enough on it's own you get a Birthday thrown in there too!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Quakes (12/5/17)

Happy Birthday!!!!!!!!!!!! 

@Silver 
@JESSD 
@Jordache

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (12/5/17)

Thanks so much guys!
So far Im having the best day. Coffee, blackbird and catching up on the forum 
Unfortunately have a ton of work to get through today so will be beavering away

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVaper (12/5/17)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Silver 
@JESSD 
@Jordache

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Akash (12/5/17)

Happy Birthday @Silver. Have a legendary 1!!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (12/5/17)

Happy Birthday @Silver !

Hope you have a great one and I hope that your Kayfun will treat you well, at least for today

Reactions: Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (12/5/17)

Happy Birthday @JESSD and @Jordache 

Have a good one !


----------



## ddk1979 (12/5/17)

@Akash 
@JESSD
@Johan Heyns 
@Jordache

Hope you have an awesome day.

.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (12/5/17)

Very special happy birthday wishes to the legendary @Silver - hope you truly have an awesome day.





.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Gizmo (12/5/17)

Happy birthday to the greatest admin of them all. @Silver !

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (12/5/17)

Gizmo said:


> Happy birthday to the greatest admin of them all. @Silver !



Ah, thanks @Gizmo - that is very kind of you and it means a lot!


----------



## johan (12/5/17)

Happy Birthday @Silver and thanks to @Poppie willing to deliver you!

Reactions: Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (13/5/17)

Happy Birthday 
@Ash 
@avir101 
@DotDubb 
@JPODS 
@Lim 
@Random-Hero 
@rogue zombie 
@Rubiiiiii 
@Vaporeon13 
@WianGuse 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (13/5/17)

@Ash
@avir101
@DotDubb
@JPODS
@Lim
@Random-Hero
@rogue zombie
@Rubiiiiii
@Vaporeon13
@WianGuse

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/5/17)

Wow there are a few birthdays today! Happy Birthday all!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (13/5/17)

Big birthday day indeed!!

 Happy birthday to 

@rogue zombie , @Lim , @Ash 

@Random-Hero , @Vaporeon13 , @DotDubb , @JPODS 

@avir101, @Rubiiiiii , @WianGuse

Have a fantastic day and a great weekend!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Ash (13/5/17)

May seems to be a great Vaping Birthday group. Happy birthday to all. Many thanks for the well wishes.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## kittyjvr1 (13/5/17)

Happy birthday to all and great wishes to all and have a vapelious day

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## DotDubb (13/5/17)

Thanks everybody! You guys rock! 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kuhlkatz (13/5/17)

Happy Birthday @rogue zombie , @Ash , @Lim , @DotDubb , @Random-Hero , @Vaporeon13 , @JPODS , @avir101 , @Rubiiiiii and @WianGuse 

Have a good one, all of you.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (13/5/17)

@Ash
@avir101
@DotDubb
@JPODS
@Lim
@Random-Hero
@rogue zombie
@Rubiiiiii
@Vaporeon13
@WianGuse

Hope you have an awesome. 

.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (14/5/17)

Happy Birthday 
@CPS 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Willyza (14/5/17)

@CPS

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ddk1979 (14/5/17)

@CPS
@Daneel
@MadManMason

Hope you have an awesome. 

.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CPS (14/5/17)

Thanks @ddk1979 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kittyjvr1 (14/5/17)

Happy birthday all

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (15/5/17)

Happy Birthday 
@Ethan Loubser 
@Herman@777 
@hglvaperdude 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Willyza (15/5/17)

@Ethan Loubser 
@Herman@777 
@hglvaperdude

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Quakes (15/5/17)

Happy Birthday!!! 

@Ethan Loubser
@Herman@777
@hglvaperdude


----------



## ddk1979 (15/5/17)

@Ethan Loubser
@Herman@777
@hglvaperdude

Hope you have an awesome. 

.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lim (15/5/17)

Thx Guys, 

and @Silver I did not know you are just one day ahead of me?!? Happy Birthday man

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (16/5/17)

Happy Birthday 
@Byron 
@Redaa 
@Sub-Ohm_Jordyne 
@Vape_r 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Willyza (16/5/17)

@Byron
@Redaa
@Sub-Ohm_Jordyne
@Vape_r

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Quakes (16/5/17)

Happy Birthday!!! 

@Byron
@Redaa
@Sub-Ohm_Jordyne
@Vape_r


----------



## SAVaper (16/5/17)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Byron 
@Redaa 
@Sub-Ohm_Jordyne 
@Vape_r


----------



## ddk1979 (16/5/17)

@Byron
@Redaa
@Sub-Ohm_Jordyne
@Vape_r

Hope you have an awesome day. 

.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dubz (17/5/17)

Happy Birthday 
@hugo Testa 
@Ian_F 
@Imti175 
@Matthew_Martin 
@Neal 
@Sarx 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (17/5/17)

@hugo Testa
@Ian_F
@Imti175
@Matthew_Martin
@Neal
@Sarx

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Quakes (17/5/17)

Happy Birthday!!! 

@hugo Testa
@Ian_F
@Imti175
@Matthew_Martin
@Neal
@Sarx

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (17/5/17)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@hugo Testa 
@Ian_F 
@Imti175 
@Matthew_Martin 
@Neal 
@Sarx

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (17/5/17)

@hugo Testa
@Ian_F
@Imti175
@Matthew_Martin
@Neal
@Sarx

Hope you have an awesome day. 

.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (18/5/17)

Happy Birthday 
@AniDey 
@Chris du Toit 
@Gerrit 
@Pozzi 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (18/5/17)

@AniDey
@Chris du Toit
@Gerrit
@Pozzi

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chris du Toit (18/5/17)

Thanks and congrats to all the other bday peeps

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stosta (18/5/17)

@AniDey 
@Chris du Toit 
@Gerrit
@Pozzi 

Hope you guys have a fantastic day and get spoiled rotten!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Quakes (18/5/17)

Happy Birthday!!! 

@AniDey
@Chris du Toit
@Gerrit
@Pozzi

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (18/5/17)

@AniDey
@Chris du Toit
@Gerrit
@Pozzi

Hope you have an awesome day. 

.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## kittyjvr1 (18/5/17)

Happy birthday to all

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dubz (19/5/17)

Happy Birthday 
@Ashley Perumal 
@Jp1905 
@MunG 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (19/5/17)

Happy birthday 

@Jp1905 
@MunG and @Ashley Perumal 

Have a great day and weekend ahead

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (19/5/17)

Happy birthday @Ashley Perumal @MunG @Jp1905 Have an epic day guys

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Willyza (19/5/17)

@Ashley Perumal
@Jp1905
@MunG

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SAVaper (19/5/17)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Ashley Perumal 
@Jp1905 
@MunG

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979 (19/5/17)

@Ashley Perumal
@Jp1905
@MunG

Hope you have an awesome day. 

.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jp1905 (19/5/17)

Thanks for the birthday wishes all!!! Have an awesome weekend!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (21/5/17)

Happy Birthday 
@arnold001 
@BioHAZarD 
@MikeyB 
@PistolJay 
@PsiSan 
@Suren 
@Tai 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (21/5/17)

@arnold001
@BioHAZarD
@MikeyB
@PistolJay
@PsiSan
@Suren
@Tai

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (21/5/17)

Happy Birthday 

@BioHAZarD , @PsiSan 

@Tai , @arnold001

@MikeyB , @PistolJay , @Suren

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (21/5/17)

Happy birthday fellow vapers.
@BioHAZarD 

@arnold001 

@PistolJay 

@PsiSan 

@Tai 

@MikeyB 

@Suren

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (21/5/17)

@arnold001
@BioHAZarD
@MikeyB
@PistolJay
@PsiSan
@Suren
@Tai

Hope you have an awesome day. 

.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (22/5/17)

Happy Birthday 
@STock 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (22/5/17)

Happy birthday @STock 
Have a lovely day!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Willyza (22/5/17)

@STock

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SAVaper (22/5/17)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@STock


----------



## ddk1979 (22/5/17)

@STock

Hope you have an awesome day. 

.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kittyjvr1 (22/5/17)

Good morning happy birthday to all

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dietz (22/5/17)

Haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaapi Birthday Peeps!!!
Hope you get all those vapegoodies youve been lookin at!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## STock (22/5/17)

Thank you everyone for birthday wishes. 
It'll be best ever because I became a father exactly a week ago, best gift I could ask for 


Sent from my F5321 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Dubz (23/5/17)

Happy Birthday 
@ace_d_house_cat 
@DS_vaper 
@Keanan23 
@WackSack 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Quakes (23/5/17)

Happy Birthday!!! 

@ace_d_house_cat
@DS_vaper
@Keanan23
@WackSack

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Willyza (23/5/17)

@ace_d_house_cat
@DS_vaper
@Keanan23
@WackSack

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## daniel craig (23/5/17)

Happy birthday guys  Have an epic day!!

@ace_d_house_cat
@DS_vaper
@Keanan23
@WackSack

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta (23/5/17)

@ace_d_house_cat
@DS_vaper
@Keanan23
@WackSack 

Hope you guys have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## SAVaper (23/5/17)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@ace_d_house_cat 
@DS_vaper 
@Keanan23 
@WackSack

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (23/5/17)

SAVaper said:


> Good morning and happy birthday to
> @ace_d_house_cat
> @DS_vaper
> @Keanan23
> @WackSack



Happy bday guys. 
Hope your vape mail arrives early!


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ddk1979 (23/5/17)

@ace_d_house_cat
@DS_vaper
@Keanan23
@WackSack

Hope you have an awesome day. 

.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## kittyjvr1 (23/5/17)

Happy birthday all

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dubz (24/5/17)

Happy Birthday 
@Bender 
@Cruzz_33 
@DonSauce 
@NoelVapes 
@ShamZ 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 2


----------



## Willyza (24/5/17)

@Bender
@Cruzz_33
@DonSauce
@NoelVapes
@ShamZ

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cruzz_33 (24/5/17)

Dubz said:


> Happy Birthday
> @Bender
> @Cruzz_33
> @DonSauce
> ...





Willyza said:


> @Bender
> @Cruzz_33
> @DonSauce
> @NoelVapes
> @ShamZ



Thanks a mil @Willyza @Dubz

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Quakes (24/5/17)

Happy Birthday!!! 

@Bender
@Cruzz_33
@DonSauce
@NoelVapes
@ShamZ

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Silver (24/5/17)

Happy birthday 

@Bender , @Cruzz_33

@ShamZ , @DonSauce , @NoelVapes

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## ShamZ (24/5/17)

Thanks Guys. And happy birthday to @Cruzz_33 @Bender @NoelVapes @DonSauce

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (24/5/17)

@Bender
@Cruzz_33
@DonSauce
@NoelVapes
@ShamZ

Hope you guys have an awesome day today!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 2


----------



## ddk1979 (24/5/17)

@Bender
@Cruzz_33
@DonSauce
@NoelVapes
@ShamZ

Hope you have an awesome day. 

.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Bender (24/5/17)

Thanks.
May all the other peeps have a wonderful day and long lasting memories.
Who says you can't eat your vape on your birthday??

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Dubz (25/5/17)

Happy Birthday 
@FaFCapeVape 
@werner84 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Quakes (25/5/17)

Happy Birthday!!! 

@FaFCapeVape
@werner84

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (25/5/17)

Bender said:


> Thanks.
> May all the other peeps have a wonderful day and long lasting memories.
> Who says you can't eat your vape on your birthday??
> View attachment 95685
> ...


Very cool @Bender !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Willyza (25/5/17)

@FaFCapeVape
@werner84

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SAVaper (25/5/17)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@FaFCapeVape 
@werner84


----------



## ddk1979 (25/5/17)

@FaFCapeVape
@werner84

Hope you have an awesome day. 

.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dubz (26/5/17)

Happy Birthday 
@Citylate 
@Rashal 
@Ridhwaan 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Quakes (26/5/17)

Happt Birthday!!! 

@Citylate
@Rashal
@Ridhwaan


----------



## SAVaper (26/5/17)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Citylate 
@Rashal 
@Ridhwaan


----------



## Willyza (26/5/17)

@Citylate
@Rashal
@Ridhwaan

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ddk1979 (26/5/17)

@Citylate
@Rashal
@Ridhwaan

Hope you have an awesome day. 

.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## werner84 (26/5/17)

Thank you everyone! 
And a happy b-day to everybody that's celebrating their b-days today!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (27/5/17)

Happy Birthday 
@Imperator 
@Quicksilver_9 
@RichJB 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (27/5/17)

Happy birthday 

@RichJB - thanks for all you do here!

@Imperator - from Emissary Elixirs

@Quicksilver_9 

Have a great day and weekend!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## daniel craig (27/5/17)

Happy birthday @RichJB @Imperator @Quicksilver  Have an awesome day

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (27/5/17)

@RichJB and @Imperator !!!!

You guys are awesome! Hope a Saturday birthday results in good times!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (27/5/17)

@Imperator
@Quicksilver_9
@RichJB

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## craigb (27/5/17)

Happy day of birth @RichJB! Many, many happy returns and happy mixing!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Quakes (27/5/17)

Happy Birthday!!! 

@Imperator
@Quicksilver_9
@RichJB

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (27/5/17)

Happy Birthday @Imperator , @Quicksilver_9 and @RichJB 

Have a good one guys !

@RichJB , thanks for sharing all your DIY know-how, the chirps and sometimes unique insights into - and opinions of - the folly of some of the regulatory and legislative works in progress. Where most of us are only able to utter single word expletives in response, you have an uncanny ability to accurately sum it up in a paragraph or two.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RichJB (27/5/17)

Thanks very much, everyone. Going to mix up batches of my ADVs this morning, my first 55yo kip this afternoon, then party on tonight. Saturday birthdays rock!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Feliks Karp (27/5/17)

Happy spawning day @RichJB !

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (27/5/17)

@Imperator
@Quicksilver_9
@RichJB

Hope you have an awesome day. 

.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (28/5/17)

Happy Birthday 
@Stosta 
@Wesley001 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Willyza (28/5/17)

@Stosta
@Wesley001

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Feliks Karp (28/5/17)

Happy reproductive cycle day @Stosta

Reactions: Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/5/17)

Happy Birthday @Stosta and @Wesley001! Hope you guys have an awesome day!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (28/5/17)

Happy birthday @Wesley001 

And a special wish to a special member of our Admin and Mod team - @Stosta !
Thanks for all you do here Stosta - we are lucky to have you with us

Have a great day!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kittyjvr1 (28/5/17)

Happy birthday to all enjoy your day

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## KZOR (28/5/17)

@Stosta
@Wesley001
Hope you guys use this day to relax and only do what brings you great pleasure.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Wesley001 (28/5/17)

shot bra 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nailedit77 (28/5/17)

Happy bday @Stosta, hope ur wife got u a new shiny mod

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (28/5/17)

Happy birthday @Wesley001 . 

And an extra special birthday wish to one of the great guys here on ecigssa - @Stosta !    

Hope you have an awesome day. 

.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Schnappie (28/5/17)

@Stosta it was you!! 



Happy birthday dude!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Christos (28/5/17)

Happy birthday @Stosta .
Some pics just for you.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## BioHAZarD (28/5/17)

Happy bday @Stosta

Have a gr8 day buddy

Sent from my Note 4

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (28/5/17)

Happy Birthday @Stosta and @Wesley001 

Have a lekke one guys !

@Stosta, I hope you got a solid quad battery mod for your birthday. For the extra weight & round 2 coming up. Oh, and some snazzy suspenders so you can carry it around at VapeCon

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## daniel craig (28/5/17)

Happy birthday @Stosta

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (29/5/17)

Happy Birthday 
@antonherbst 
@Spongebob 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (29/5/17)

Happy birthday 

@antonherbst and @Spongebob 

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kittyjvr1 (29/5/17)

Happy birthday to you all

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Quakes (29/5/17)

Happy Birthday!!! 

@antonherbst 
@Spongebob

And Happy Birthday for Yesterday!!!

@Stosta
@Wesley001

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979 (29/5/17)

@antonherbst
@Spongebob

Hope you have an awesome day. 

.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## hands (29/5/17)

Happy happy 
@antonherbst 
@Spongebob

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (29/5/17)

Always late - story of my life 

 Happy Birthday @antonherbst and @Spongebob 

I hope you guys had an awesome day. Best wishes for the year ahead !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spongebob (29/5/17)

Thanx everyone had an awesome day 

Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dubz (30/5/17)

Happy Birthday 
@wiesbang 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (30/5/17)

Happy birthday @wiesbang !!
Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stosta (30/5/17)

@wiesbang ! Hope you have an awesome birthday today and get loads of loot!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ddk1979 (30/5/17)

@wiesbang

Hope you have an awesome day. 

.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Dubz (31/5/17)

Happy Birthday 
@GerharddP 
@montezuma 
@Rangerbob 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Willyza (31/5/17)

@GerharddP
@montezuma
@Rangerbob

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## SAVaper (31/5/17)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@GerharddP 
@montezuma 
@Rangerbob

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ddk1979 (31/5/17)

@GerharddP
@montezuma
@Rangerbob

Hope you have an awesome day. 

.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Dubz (1/6/17)

Happy Birthday 
@KB_314 
@Rasool 
@Rebel 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (1/6/17)

@KB_314
@Rasool
@Rebel

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (1/6/17)

@KB_314
@Rasool
@Rebel 

Hope you guys have a great day!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (1/6/17)

@KB_314
@Rasool
@Rebel

Hope you have an awesome day. 

.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (2/6/17)

Happy Birthday 
@andro 
@Goku's cloud 
@Loïq 
@Mikey 
@Mohamed Alaudin 
@Preston 
@PrinceVlad 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (2/6/17)

@andro
@Goku's cloud
@Loïq
@Mikey
@Mohamed Alaudin
@Preston
@PrinceVlad

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Quakes (2/6/17)

Happy Birthday!!! 

@andro
@Goku's cloud
@Loïq
@Mikey
@Mohamed Alaudin
@Preston
@PrinceVlad

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (2/6/17)

@andro
@Goku's cloud
@Loïq
@Mikey
@Mohamed Alaudin
@Preston
@PrinceVlad

Hope you have an awesome day. 

.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mohamed Alaudin (3/6/17)

Thanks for the wishes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (3/6/17)

Happy Birthday 
@aqil_jac 
@Bige 
@Kalashnikov 
@Moaaz_hassim 
@Po7713 
@Vapington 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Po7713 (3/6/17)

Thanks guys appreciate it  

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Willyza (3/6/17)

@aqil_jac
@Bige
@Kalashnikov
@Moaaz_hassim
@Po7713
@Vapington

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (3/6/17)

Happy Birthday 

@Kalashnikov , @Vapington 
@aqil_jac , @Bige
@Moaaz_hassim , @Po7713

Have a great day and weekend

PS - missed several birthdays over the last few days. Happy birthday @KB_314 and @andro - and to all the others whose special day it was.

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## ddk1979 (3/6/17)

@aqil_jac
@Bige
@Kalashnikov
@Moaaz_hassim
@Po7713
@Vapington

Hope you have an awesome day. 

.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (4/6/17)

Happy Birthday 
@Cor 
@Craig0 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Willyza (4/6/17)

@Cor
@Craig0

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Cor (4/6/17)

Thank you guys I really feel old lolz

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (4/6/17)

Happy birthday @Cor and @Craig0 
Have a lekker day!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (4/6/17)

@Cor
@Craig0 

Hope you have an awesome day. 

.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## craigb (4/6/17)

Happy birthday @Cor 

And with a name like @Craig0 I bet you are a wonderfully charming person so you must have a fantastic day too. 

May the the clouds be with you. 
May the ohms forever be in your favor 
Live long and Vape.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dubz (5/6/17)

Happy Birthday 
@Angelus 
@Ashley A 
@Attie 
@Azzo 
@Bob Bliksem 
@Grim9 
@Wilverine189 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (5/6/17)

Happy birthday 

@Attie , @Angelus , @Ashley A 
@Azzo , @Bob Bliksem , @Grim9 , @Wilverine189 

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (5/6/17)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Angelus 
@Ashley A 
@Attie 
@Azzo 
@Bob Bliksem 
@Grim9 
@Wilverine189

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (5/6/17)

@Angelus
@Ashley A
@Attie
@Azzo
@Bob Bliksem
@Grim9
@Wilverine189 

Hope you guys all have an amazing day today!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Ashley A (5/6/17)

Thanks guys.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Willyza (5/6/17)

@Angelus
@Ashley A
@Attie
@Azzo
@Bob Bliksem
@Grim9
@Wilverine189

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (5/6/17)

@Angelus
@Ashley A
@Attie
@Azzo
@Bob Bliksem
@Grim9
@Wilverine189

Hope you have an awesome day. 

.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Attie (5/6/17)

Thank you very much guys.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## VapeSnow (5/6/17)

Attie said:


> Thank you very much guys.



Happy Birthday bro. Almost over but hope you enjoyed your day

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (6/6/17)

Happy Birthday 
@SubZero 
@Walter White 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Willyza (6/6/17)

@SubZero
@Walter White

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SAVaper (6/6/17)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@SubZero 
@Walter White

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SubZero (6/6/17)

Thanks guys

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ddk1979 (6/6/17)

@SubZero
@Walter White

Hope you have an awesome day. 

.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dubz (7/6/17)

Happy Birthday 
@Damian7 
@Slick 
@Sn00py 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (7/6/17)

Happy birthday 

@Slick , @Sn00py , @Damian7 

Hope you have a great day!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (7/6/17)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Damian7 
@Slick 
@Sn00py

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (7/6/17)

@Slick , @Sn00py , @Damian7

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stosta (7/6/17)

@Damian7
@Slick
@Sn00py 

Hope you guys all have an amazing day!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ddk1979 (7/6/17)

@Damian7
@Slick
@Sn00py

Hope you have an awesome day. 

.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dubz (8/6/17)

Happy Birthday 
@Cashif 
@Hanru Vorster 
@Nizamudeen 
@Shahin 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Willyza (8/6/17)

@Cashif
@Hanru Vorster
@Nizamudeen
@Shahin

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Nizamudeen (8/6/17)

Dubz said:


> Happy Birthday
> @Cashif
> @Hanru Vorster
> @Nizamudeen
> ...


Thank you very much

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Quakes (8/6/17)

Happy Birthday!!! 

@Cashif
@Hanru Vorster
@Nizamudeen
@Shahin

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SAVaper (8/6/17)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Cashif 
@Hanru Vorster 
@Nizamudeen 
@Shahin

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nizamudeen (8/6/17)

SAVaper said:


> Good morning and happy birthday to
> @Cashif
> @Hanru Vorster
> @Nizamudeen
> @Shahin


Thaaannnkkk yoooo

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (8/6/17)

@Cashif
@Hanru Vorster
@Nizamudeen
@Shahin

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ddk1979 (8/6/17)

@Cashif
@Hanru Vorster
@Nizamudeen
@Shahin

Hope you have an awesome day. 

.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dubz (9/6/17)

Happy Birthday 
@BobZ_1989 
@craft vapour 
@Vura 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Willyza (9/6/17)

@BobZ_1989
@craft vapour
@Vura

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SAVaper (9/6/17)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@BobZ_1989 
@craft vapour 
@Vura

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979 (9/6/17)

@BobZ_1989
@craft vapour
@Vura

Hope you have an awesome day. 

.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dubz (10/6/17)

Happy Birthday 
@BushBaBy 
@MaddyJ 
@notna 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (10/6/17)

@BushBaBy
@MaddyJ
@notna

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (10/6/17)

@BushBaBy
@MaddyJ
@notna

Hope you have an awesome day. 

.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (10/6/17)

Happy birthday

@BushBaBy , @MaddyJ and @notna 

Hope you had a great day!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (11/6/17)

Happy Birthday 
@Aneego 
@darryn.britton 
@Jebula999 
@LFC 
@Michael van Jaarsveld 
@Richio 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 2


----------



## Willyza (11/6/17)

@Aneego
@darryn.britton
@Jebula999
@LFC
@Michael van Jaarsveld
@Richio

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 2


----------



## Silver (11/6/17)

Big birthday day today

 Happy birthday 

@Aneego , @darryn.britton
@Jebula999 , @LFC and @Michael van Jaarsveld 

and @Richio from BLCK Vapour

Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 3


----------



## ddk1979 (11/6/17)

@Aneego
@darryn.britton
@Jebula999
@Lexi
@LFC
@Michael van Jaarsveld
@Richio

Hope you have an awesome day. 

.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## Dubz (12/6/17)

Happy Birthday 
@Constantbester 
@ettiennedj 
@I-like_to-vape 
@sideshowruki 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 3


----------



## Silver (12/6/17)

Happy birthday to 

@Constantbester , @ettiennedj 
@sideshowruki , @I-like_to-vape 

Have a great day

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 3


----------



## Willyza (12/6/17)

@Constantbester
@ettiennedj
@I-like_to-vape
@sideshowruki

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 3


----------



## Quakes (12/6/17)

Happy Birthday!!! 

@Constantbester
@ettiennedj
@I-like_to-vape
@sideshowruki

Reactions: Thanks 3


----------



## SAVaper (12/6/17)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Constantbester 
@ettiennedj 
@I-like_to-vape 
@sideshowruki

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 3


----------



## ettiennedj (12/6/17)

Thanks so much guys! Appreciated 

@Dubz , @Silver , @Willyza , @Quakes , @SAVaper

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## ddk1979 (12/6/17)

@Constantbester
@ettiennedj
@I-like_to-vape
@sideshowruki

Hope you have an awesome day. 

.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 3


----------



## sideshowruki (12/6/17)

Thanks so much guys!
Appreciate the wishes

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Constantbester (12/6/17)

Thank you everyone. I really appreciate it

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dubz (13/6/17)

Happy Birthday 
@Hardy8311 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Willyza (13/6/17)

@Hardy8311

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Quakes (13/6/17)

Happy Birthday!!! 

@Hardy8311

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979 (13/6/17)

@Hardy8311

Hope you have an awesome day. 

.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dubz (14/6/17)

Happy Birthday 
@2ling 
@BooRad 
@Marras 
@Ramzo 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Willyza (14/6/17)

@2ling
@BooRad
@Marras
@Ramzo

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SAVaper (14/6/17)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@2ling 
@BooRad 
@Marras 
@Ramzo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Quakes (14/6/17)

Happy Birthday!!! 

@2ling
@BooRad
@Marras
@Ramzo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979 (14/6/17)

@2ling
@BooRad
@Marras
@Ramzo

Hope you have an awesome day. 

.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dubz (15/6/17)

Happy Birthday 
@Jan Keyser 
@Strontium 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (15/6/17)

Happy birthday 

@Strontium and @Jan Keyser

Have a great day!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## craigb (15/6/17)

Happy spawn day for 2 fellow East randers @Strontium & @Jan Keyser 



Virtual klippies and cola all round

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Willyza (15/6/17)

@Jan Keyser
@Strontium

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Quakes (15/6/17)

Happy Birthday!!! 

@Jan Keyser
@Strontium

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Strontium (15/6/17)

Thanks guys, now where's the presents?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Christos (15/6/17)

Strontium said:


> Thanks guys, now where's the presents?


Happy birthday @Strontium.
4 more years to 1/2 a century!
Time flies doesn't it!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Lalla (15/6/17)

Happy Bday to all you awesome peeps. have a great weekend.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979 (15/6/17)

@Jan Keyser
@Strontium 

Hope you have an awesome day. 

.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Strontium (15/6/17)

Christos said:


> Happy birthday @Strontium.
> 4 more years to 1/2 a century!
> Time flies doesn't it!


Sure does, hopefully you make it there too some day

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ddk1979 (15/6/17)

Strontium said:


> Thanks guys, now *where's the presents?*



@Strontium

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Strontium (15/6/17)

ddk1979 said:


> @Strontium
> 
> View attachment 98159


Hell yeah!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (15/6/17)

Christos said:


> Happy birthday @Strontium.
> 4 more years to 1/2 a century!
> Time flies doesn't it!


Damn you guys are old 

Happy Bday @Strontium

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Strontium (15/6/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> Damn you guys are old
> 
> Happy Bday @Strontium


It's called experience, lots n lots n lots of never ending experience  God so much experience

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Dubz (17/6/17)

Happy Birthday 
@Poppie 
@Raslin 
@Wdnsdy 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (17/6/17)

Happy birthday 

@Poppie - my dear mom!
@Raslin
@Wdnsdy 

Have a great day and weekend!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Willyza (17/6/17)

@Poppie
@Raslin
@Wdnsdy

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Willyza (17/6/17)

@Poppie
@Raslin
@Wdnsdy

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## ddk1979 (17/6/17)

@Poppie
@Raslin
@Wdnsdy

Hope you have an awesome day. 

.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Raslin (17/6/17)

Thanks Guys. Appreciate the wishes.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## johan (17/6/17)

Happy Birthday @Poppie

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dubz (18/6/17)

Happy Birthday 
@drew 
@Ghanim 
@Yvettes005 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ddk1979 (18/6/17)

@drew
@Ghanim
@Yvettes005

Hope you have an awesome day. 

.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Willyza (18/6/17)

@drew
@Ghanim
@Yvettes005

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dubz (19/6/17)

Happy Birthday 
@Alex_123 
@BrianH 
@Hiloslamo 
@Imtiaaz 
@V1L3 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (19/6/17)

@Alex_123
@BrianH
@Hiloslamo
@Imtiaaz
@V1L3

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Quakes (19/6/17)

Happy Birthday!!! 

@Alex_123
@BrianH
@Hiloslamo
@Imtiaaz
@V1L3

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (19/6/17)

A special mention to @Imtiaaz ! Hope you have an awesome day my friend!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Imtiaaz (19/6/17)

Stosta said:


> A special mention to @Imtiaaz ! Hope you have an awesome day my friend!



OH WOW, thanks @Stosta and everyone else for your well wishes. Have a great day to everyone else having a birthday today. You can always count on the Ecigssa family to make ones day extra special. THANKS GUYS

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## ddk1979 (19/6/17)

@Alex_123
@BrianH
@Hiloslamo
@Imtiaaz
@V1L3

Hope you have an awesome day. 

.

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Angelus (19/6/17)

hi there

so sorry for the late reply

thank you so much for the birthday wishes

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dubz (20/6/17)

Happy Birthday 
@flyingstapler™ 
@Jasonjardine07 
@Kajee7 
@menace 
@RenaldoRheeder 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Quakes (20/6/17)

Happy Birthday!!! 

@flyingstapler™
@Jasonjardine07
@Kajee7
@menace
@RenaldoRheeder

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Willyza (20/6/17)

@flyingstapler™
@Jasonjardine07
@Kajee7
@menace 
@RenaldoRheeder

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## SAVaper (20/6/17)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@flyingstapler™ 
@Jasonjardine07 
@Kajee7 
@menace 
@RenaldoRheeder

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ddk1979 (20/6/17)

@flyingstapler™
@Jasonjardine07
@Kajee7
@menace
@RenaldoRheeder

Hope you have an awesome day. 

.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Scott (20/6/17)

ddk1979 said:


> View attachment 95361
> 
> 
> @arnold001
> ...


Happy birthday to all of you! I hope you all get spoilt rotten and get all the vape gear you've been hoping for.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dubz (21/6/17)

Happy Birthday 
@Dax 
@Dayne 
@fantasi 
@Haze 
@incredible_hullk 
@Jane808 
@PanMan88 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver (21/6/17)

Happy birthday 

@Dax , @Dayne , @fantasi
@Haze , @Jane808 , @PanMan88
And special mention to @incredible_hullk

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Willyza (21/6/17)

@Dax
@Dayne
@fantasi
@Haze
@incredible_hullk
@Jane808
@PanMan88

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Quakes (21/6/17)

Happy Birthday!!! 

@Dax
@Dayne
@fantasi
@Haze
@incredible_hullk
@Jane808
@PanMan88

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SAVaper (21/6/17)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Dax 
@Dayne 
@fantasi 
@Haze 
@incredible_hullk 
@Jane808 
@PanMan88

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lee (21/6/17)

Happy birthday @incredible_hullk enjoy buddy

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lee (21/6/17)

Happy birthday toppie boytjie @Deckie May you have many, many, many, many, many more!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## skola (21/6/17)

Happy Birthday @Deckie and @incredible_hullk! Have a lekker one!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979 (21/6/17)

@Dax
@Dayne
@Deckie 
@fantasi
@Haze
@incredible_hullk
@Jane808
@PanMan88

Hope you have an awesome day. 

.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dubz (22/6/17)

Happy Birthday 
@abes 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Willyza (22/6/17)

@abes

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Quakes (22/6/17)

Happy Birthday!!! 

@abes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979 (22/6/17)

@abes

Hope you have an awesome day. 

.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Lalla (22/6/17)

Happy Bday @abes


----------



## Dubz (23/6/17)

Happy Birthday 
@Phillip868 
@Trimerion 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Willyza (23/6/17)

@Phillip868
@Trimerion

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Quakes (23/6/17)

Happy Birthday!!! 

@Phillip868
@Trimerion


----------



## SAVaper (23/6/17)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Phillip868 
@Trimerion


----------



## ddk1979 (23/6/17)

@Phillip868
@Trimerion

Hope you have an awesome day. 

.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dubz (24/6/17)

Happy Birthday 
@BansheeZA 
@Marcel Keller 
@wtg 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Faraaz (24/6/17)

Happy Birthday 
@BansheeZA 
@Marcel Keller 
@wtg 

hope its a super awesome day !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979 (24/6/17)

@BansheeZA
@Marcel Keller
@MarcelinoJ 
@wtg

Hope you have an awesome day. 

.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dubz (25/6/17)

Happy Birthday 
@Alchemist1 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ddk1979 (25/6/17)

@Alchemist1

Hope you have an awesome day. 

.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Willyza (25/6/17)

@Alchemist1

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dubz (26/6/17)

Happy Birthday 
@LouwrensE 
@Oupa 
@popcorn_skollie 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Quakes (26/6/17)

Happy Birthday!!! 

@LouwrensE
@Oupa
@popcorn_skollie


----------



## Willyza (26/6/17)

@LouwrensE
@Oupa
@popcorn_skollie

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chukin'Vape (26/6/17)

Willyza said:


> @LouwrensE
> @Oupa
> @popcorn_skollie


Happy Biffday Vape Fam


----------



## Faraaz (26/6/17)

Happy birthday

@Oupa 
@LouwrensE 
@popcorn_skollie 

hope you guys have a jolly good day !


----------



## ddk1979 (26/6/17)

@LouwrensE
@Oupa
@popcorn_skollie

Hope you have an awesome day. 

.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dubz (28/6/17)

Happy Birthday 
@Alex Desemberg 
@Ayoob 
@De_Stroyer 
@RevnLucky7 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (28/6/17)

Happy Birthday 

@Alex Desemberg , @Ayoob 
@De_Stroyer , @RevnLucky7 

Have a great day!

And happy birthday @Oupa for Monday - hope you had a good day!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Willyza (28/6/17)

@Alex Desemberg
@Ayoob
@De_Stroyer
@RevnLucky7

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Quakes (28/6/17)

Happy Birthday!!! 

@Alex Desemberg
@Ayoob
@De_Stroyer
@RevnLucky7

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVaper (28/6/17)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Alex Desemberg 
@Ayoob 
@De_Stroyer 
@RevnLucky7

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979 (28/6/17)

@Alex Desemberg
@Ayoob
@De_Stroyer
@RevnLucky7

Hope you have an awesome day. 

.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dubz (29/6/17)

Happy Birthday 
@Pieter Geldenhuys 
@steve 
@Tristan jnr 
@zadiac 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Willyza (29/6/17)

@Pieter Geldenhuys
@steve
@Tristan jnr
@zadiac

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (29/6/17)

Happy birthday 

@Pieter Geldenhuys , @steve , @Tristan jnr 

Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (29/6/17)

And special birthday wishes to a special member of the Admin & Mod Team

@zadiac !

Thanks for all you do here @zadiac and wishing you lots of happiness and health in the year ahead!


----------



## Quakes (29/6/17)

Happy Birthday!!! 

@Pieter Geldenhuys
@steve
@Tristan jnr
@zadiac


----------



## SAVaper (29/6/17)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Pieter Geldenhuys 
@steve 
@Tristan jnr 
@zadiac


----------



## Ayoob (29/6/17)

Good morning everyone, 
Very thankful for birthday Wishes. 

May this forum grow infinitely with all these awesome members. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ayoob (29/6/17)

Happy Birthday!!!
@Pieter Geldenhuys
@steve
@Tristan jnr
@zadiac




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ddk1979 (29/6/17)

@Pieter Geldenhuys
@Rossouw 
@steve
@Tristan jnr
@zadiac

Hope you have an awesome day. 

.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dubz (30/6/17)

Happy Birthday 
@herb1 
@Soutie 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (30/6/17)

Happy birthday 

@herb1 and @Soutie 

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (30/6/17)

@herb1
@Soutie

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Quakes (30/6/17)

Happy Birthday!!! 

@herb1
@Soutie

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (30/6/17)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@herb1 
@Soutie

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Soutie (30/6/17)

Thanks for all he birthday wishes guys

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## herb1 (30/6/17)

Happy bday @Soutie

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979 (30/6/17)

@herb1
@Soutie

Hope you have an awesome day. 

.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (1/7/17)

Happy Birthday 
@ComplexChaos 
@Deadlog 
@JoaKad 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Willyza (1/7/17)

@ComplexChaos
@Deadlog
@JoaKad

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JoaKad (1/7/17)

Thanks Dubz ans willyza

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ComplexChaos (1/7/17)

Thanks so much guys, appreciate it. 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (1/7/17)

Happy birthday 

@ComplexChaos , @Deadlog and @JoaKad 

Have a great day and weekend!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979 (1/7/17)

@ComplexChaos
@Deadlog
@JoaKad

Hope you have an awesome day. 

.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dubz (2/7/17)

Happy Birthday 
@Harryssss 
@Ikiezela_cpt 
@n0ugh7_zw 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ddk1979 (2/7/17)

@Harryssss
@Ikiezela_cpt
@n0ugh7_zw

Hope you have an awesome day. 

.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kuhlkatz (2/7/17)

Happy Birthday @Harryssss , @Ikiezela_cpt and @n0ugh7_zw 

Hope you have a good one !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ikiezela_cpt (2/7/17)

Thanx guys. Much appreciated. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Willyza (2/7/17)

@Harryssss
@Ikiezela_cpt
@n0ugh7_zw

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dubz (3/7/17)

Happy Birthday 
@CeeJay 
@Chukin'Vape 
@DanielSLP 
@Dr Phil 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Willyza (3/7/17)

@CeeJay
@Chukin'Vape
@DanielSLP
@Dr Phil

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Quakes (3/7/17)

Happy Birthday!!! 

@CeeJay
@Chukin'Vape
@DanielSLP
@Dr Phil


----------



## antonherbst (3/7/17)

Happy bday Guys.

May you dream mod just randomly drom into your kit today. . 

@CeeJay 
@Chukin'Vape 
@DanielSLP 
@Dr Phil

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (3/7/17)

Good morning and a big happy birthday to 

@Chukin'Vape , @CeeJay 
@DanielSLP and @Dr Phil !

Have a great day guys!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Lalla (3/7/17)

Happy Bday Guys Hope you guys have a great day.

@Chukin'Vape 
@CeeJay
@DanielSLP @Dr Phil

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## CeeJay (3/7/17)

Thank you guys, appreciate the wishes.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ddk1979 (3/7/17)

@CeeJay
@Chukin'Vape
@DanielSLP
@Dr Phil

Hope you have an awesome day. 

.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (4/7/17)

Happy Birthday 
@CharlieSierra 
@wartza 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Willyza (4/7/17)

@CharlieSierra
@wartza

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (4/7/17)

Happy birthday 

@CharlieSierra and @wartza 

Have a great day

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Quakes (4/7/17)

Happy Birthday!!! 

@CharlieSierra
@wartza


----------



## Lalla (4/7/17)

Happy Happy Bday. Have a fantastic day .
@CharlieSierra
@wartza


----------



## ddk1979 (4/7/17)

@CharlieSierra
@wartza

Hope you have an awesome day. 

.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dubz (5/7/17)

Happy Birthday 
@MOT01 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Quakes (5/7/17)

Happy Birthday!!! 

@MOT01


----------



## MOT01 (5/7/17)

Thank you 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Willyza (5/7/17)

@MOT01

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lalla (5/7/17)

Happy bday @MOT01 hope you have a great day


----------



## ddk1979 (5/7/17)

@MOT01

Hope you have an awesome day. 

.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dubz (6/7/17)

Happy Birthday 
@ivc_mixer 
@MartinDC 
@mystro3182 
@Ned113 
@R87 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Quakes (6/7/17)

Happy Birthday!!! 

@ivc_mixer
@MartinDC
@mystro3182
@Ned113
@R87

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## R87 (6/7/17)

Thank you

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Willyza (6/7/17)

@ivc_mixer
@MartinDC
@mystro3182
@Ned113
@R87

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ivc_mixer (6/7/17)

Many thanks

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (6/7/17)

Happy Birthday 

@ivc_mixer, @MartinDC

@mystro3182 , @Ned113

@R87

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979 (6/7/17)

@ivc_mixer
@MartinDC
@mystro3182
@Ned113
@R87

Hope you have an awesome day. 

.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dubz (7/7/17)

Happy Birthday 
@Halfdaft Customs 
@Huffapuff 
@Nibbler 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (7/7/17)

@Halfdaft Customs
@Huffapuff 
@Nibbler

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (7/7/17)

Happy birthday 

@Huffapuff 
@Nibbler 
@Halfdaft Customs 

Have a great day today and a lekker weekend.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (7/7/17)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Halfdaft Customs 
@Huffapuff 
@Nibbler

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (7/7/17)

@Halfdaft Customs
@Huffapuff 
@Nibbler

Hope you have an awesome day. 

.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (8/7/17)

Happy Birthday 
@Momo_daya 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Willyza (8/7/17)

@Momo_daya

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ddk1979 (8/7/17)

@Momo_daya

Hope you have an awesome day. 

.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dubz (9/7/17)

Happy Birthday 
@CYB3R N1NJ4 
@Delaray69 
@element0709 
@playa4life 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (9/7/17)

Happy Birthday 

@CYB3R N1NJ4 , @Delaray69
@element0709 , @playa4life

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Willyza (9/7/17)

@CYB3R N1NJ4
@Delaray69
@element0709
@playa4life

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ddk1979 (9/7/17)

@CYB3R N1NJ4
@Delaray69
@element0709
@playa4life

Hope you have an awesome day. 

.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dubz (10/7/17)

Happy Birthday 
@@cliff
@debbie
@Erica_TFM
@Iced6331
@Lurkzilla
@Mari
@Mushin
@Richardrpg
@tekk.ninja
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (10/7/17)

@@cliff

@debbie

@Erica_TFM

@Iced6331

@Lurkzilla

@Mari

@Mushin

@Richardrpg

@tekk.ninja

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Quakes (10/7/17)

VERY happy birthday!!!!!!!!! 

@@cliff
@debbie
@Erica_TFM 
@Iced6331
@Lurkzilla
@Mari
@Mushin
@Richardrpg
@tekk.ninja 

Hope you all have a wonderfull Monday!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (10/7/17)

Good morning and happy birthday to:

 @Erica_TFM , @Mari , @tekk.ninja 

 @@cliff, @debbie, @Iced6331

 @Lurkzilla, @Mushin , @Richardrpg

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 2


----------



## SAVaper (10/7/17)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@@cliff
@debbie
@Erica_TFM
@Iced6331
@Lurkzilla
@Mari
@Mushin
@Richardrpg
@tekk.ninja

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Strontium (10/7/17)

Happy birthday guys, hope you have a wonderful day
@@cliff
@debbie
@Erica_TFM
@Iced6331
@Lurkzilla
@Mari
@Mushin
@Richardrpg
@tekk.ninja

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## playa4life (10/7/17)

Thanx for the HBD's.
Much appreciated.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ddk1979 (10/7/17)

@@cliff
@debbie
@Erica_TFM
@Iced6331
@Lurkzilla
@Mari
@Mushin
@Richardrpg
@tekk.ninja

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (11/7/17)

Happy Birthday 
@Cloud Beast King 
@Jimbo 
@littlebrovapes 
@Mr Tshaba 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Willyza (11/7/17)

@Cloud Beast King
@Jimbo
@littlebrovapes 
@Mr Tshaba

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Quakes (11/7/17)

Happy Birthday!!!! 

@Cloud Beast King
@Jimbo
@littlebrovapes
@Mr Tshaba


----------



## SAVaper (11/7/17)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Cloud Beast King 
@Jimbo 
@littlebrovapes 
@Mr Tshaba


----------



## ddk1979 (11/7/17)

@Cloud Beast King
@Jimbo
@littlebrovapes
@Mr Tshaba

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dubz (12/7/17)

Happy Birthday 
@Alexander Scott 
@Justin Pattrick 
@Preshan 
@Res 
@unwired 
@Vinay 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (12/7/17)

@Alexander Scott
@Justin Pattrick
@Preshan
@Res
@unwired
@Vinay

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Quakes (12/7/17)

Happy Birthday!!!!!! 

@Alexander Scott
@Justin Pattrick
@Preshan
@Res
@unwired
@Vinay

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Vinay (12/7/17)

Thanks @Quakes!

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vinay (12/7/17)

Vinay said:


> Thanks @Quakes!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


@Willyza
@Dubz


Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979 (12/7/17)

@Alexander Scott
@Justin Pattrick
@Preshan
@Res
@unwired
@Vinay

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (13/7/17)

Happy Birthday 
@JakesSA 
@Pravir 
@Stephan Grobler 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (13/7/17)

Good morning and happy birthday to 


@JakesSA 
@Pravir , @Stephan Grobler 

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (13/7/17)

@JakesSA
@Pravir
@Stephan Grobler

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Quakes (13/7/17)

Happy Birthday!!! 

@JakesSA
@Pravir
@Stephan Grobler

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (13/7/17)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@JakesSA 
@Pravir 
@Stephan Grobler

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (13/7/17)

@JakesSA
@Pravir
@Stephan Grobler

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (14/7/17)

Happy Birthday 
@Nadim_Paruk 
@Naeem 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Willyza (14/7/17)

@Nadim_Paruk
@Naeem

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Quakes (14/7/17)

Happy Birthday!! 

@Nadim_Paruk
@Naeem

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVaper (14/7/17)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Nadim_Paruk 
@Naeem

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979 (14/7/17)

@Nadim_Paruk
@Naeem

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dubz (15/7/17)

Happy Birthday 
@Seanc 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Willyza (15/7/17)

@Seanc

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (15/7/17)

Happy birthday @Seanc 
Have a great day and birthday weekend!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979 (15/7/17)

@Seanc

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (16/7/17)

Good morning and happy birthday to:


@booya
@clickme 
@elvin119
@Jason Thompson 
@rishard 
@RoddieJ 
@StevenChen 

Have a great day !


PS - looks like I woke up earlier than @Dubz -

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Dubz (16/7/17)

Happy Birthday 

@booya
@clickme 
@elvin119
@Jason Thompson 
@rishard 
@RoddieJ 
@StevenChen 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Willyza (16/7/17)

@booya
@clickme
@elvin119
@Jason Thompson
@rishard
@RoddieJ
@StevenChen

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ddk1979 (16/7/17)

@booya
@clickme
@elvin119
@Jason Thompson
@rishard
@RoddieJ
@StevenChen

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Dubz (17/7/17)

Happy Birthday 
@Sarah 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Willyza (17/7/17)

@Sarah

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ddk1979 (17/7/17)

@Sarah

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (19/7/17)

Happy Birthday 
@blackheart 
@JMT 
@j_le_grange 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## blackheart (19/7/17)

Thanks @Dubz for the birthday wishes.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Quakes (19/7/17)

Happy Birthday!!! 

@blackheart
@JMT
@j_le_grange

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVaper (19/7/17)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@blackheart 
@JMT 
@j_le_grange

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta (19/7/17)

@blackheart
@JMT
@j_le_grange

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ddk1979 (19/7/17)

@blackheart
@JMT
@j_le_grange

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dubz (20/7/17)

Happy Birthday 
@Feliks Karp 
@JonathanF 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (20/7/17)

@Feliks Karp
@JonathanF

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (20/7/17)

Good morning and happy birthday to

@Feliks Karp and @JonathanF 

Have a lovely day!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (20/7/17)

To @JonathanF !

And a special happy happy to Uncle @Feliks Karp ! You may be getting older and uglier with each passing day, but I'll still let you buy me beer.

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Quakes (20/7/17)

Happy Birthday!! 

@Feliks Karp
@JonathanF

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Feliks Karp (20/7/17)

Stosta said:


> To @JonathanF !
> 
> And a special happy happy to Uncle @Feliks Karp ! You may be getting older and uglier with each passing day, but I'll still let you buy me beer.




It's daddy not uncle. Hope you been training @Stosta just little over a month away before you get your ass whupped. 

​


----------



## ddk1979 (20/7/17)

@Feliks Karp
@JonathanF

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (21/7/17)

Happy Birthday 
@Darryn Du Plessis 
@Neuk 
@Raymond0721 
@Wolf 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Willyza (21/7/17)

@Darryn Du Plessis
@Neuk
@Raymond0721
@Wolf

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (21/7/17)

Good morning and happy birthday to 

@Neuk 
@Wolf 
@Darryn Du Plessis 
@Raymond0721 

Hope you have a super day

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Quakes (21/7/17)

Happy Birthday!!!! 

@Darryn Du Plessis
@Neuk
@Raymond0721
@Wolf

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVaper (21/7/17)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Darryn Du Plessis 
@Neuk 
@Raymond0721 
@Wolf


----------



## ddk1979 (21/7/17)

@Darryn Du Plessis
@Neuk
@Raymond0721
@Wolf

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dubz (22/7/17)

Happy Birthday 
@Scott 
@Tarka 
@zedem 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Willyza (22/7/17)

@Scott
@Tarka
@zedem

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (22/7/17)

Happy birthday 

@Scott , @Tarka and @zedem 

Have a great day and weekend!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979 (22/7/17)

@Scott
@Tarka
@zedem

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dubz (23/7/17)

Happy Birthday 
@Bert 
@MrSoomar 
@Zeen 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Willyza (23/7/17)

@Bert
@MrSoomar
@Zeen

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ddk1979 (23/7/17)

@Bert
@MrSoomar
@Zeen

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dubz (24/7/17)

Happy Birthday 
@Amir 
@Arthur 
@Vapey McJuicy 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Willyza (24/7/17)

@Amir
@Arthur
@Vapey McJuicy

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (24/7/17)

Good morning and happy birthday to 

@Amir 
@Arthur 
@Vapey McJuicy 

Hope you have a great day!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Quakes (24/7/17)

Happy Birthday!!! 

@Amir
@Arthur
@Vapey McJuicy


----------



## Amir (24/7/17)

Happy birthday!!! 
@Amir
@Arthur
@Vapey McJuicy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir (24/7/17)

Thanx guys. Much appreciated 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Arthur (24/7/17)

Thanks much appreciated

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## SAVaper (24/7/17)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Amir 
@Arthur 
@Vapey McJuicy


----------



## ddk1979 (24/7/17)

@Amir
@Arthur
@Vapey McJuicy

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bert (24/7/17)

Dubz said:


> Happy Birthday
> @Bert
> @MrSoomar
> @Zeen
> Have a super day!


Thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## craigb (25/7/17)

Today is an ecigssa superstars birthday. 
@Dubz you are a Rockstar!! 

You are one of the people that makes this forum a truly incredible place and I wish you many many many happy returns and loads of happiness and joy! 

Rock on!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Batiatus (25/7/17)

Happy Birthday @Dubz !!!!!!! WhoooHoooo!!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (25/7/17)

A BIG happy birthday to @Dubz !

Wishing you all the best @Dubz and hope you have a great day today and a good year ahead.


For those who dont know, @Dubz is a long-time member here and always has great things to say and offers a kind word, especially when things get heated. He is also incredibly dedicated at finding out whose birthday it is and announcing it first thing in the morning. Dubz' birthday list and a morning coffee vape go hand in hand and have done so for a few years! Thank you Dubz!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Quakes (25/7/17)

Happy Birthday! 

@Dubz

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (25/7/17)

And happy birthday to 

@Byron69 
@Crashdaddy 
@Dave 
@qwert 

Have a great day!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Quakes (25/7/17)

Happy Birthday!!!! 

@Byron69
@Crashdaddy
@Dave
@qwert

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (25/7/17)

@Dubz 








@Byron69
@Crashdaddy
@Dave
@qwert

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (25/7/17)

Happy Birthday 
@Byron69
@Crashdaddy
@Dave
@qwert
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dubz (25/7/17)

Thanks all for the wishes - always good to feel a bit special on one's birthday

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Byron69 (25/7/17)

Thanks!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ddk1979 (25/7/17)

Very special birthday wishes to you @Dubz and thank you for all the birthday wishes you have passed on to everyone on the forum

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (25/7/17)

@Byron69
@Crashdaddy
@Dave
@qwert

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dave (25/7/17)

Thank you very much, happy birthday to the rest of you and have a lekker one Ladies and Gents.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Crashdaddy (25/7/17)

Thanks everyone for the well wishes 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kuhlkatz (25/7/17)

@Dubz, you are without any doubts the Rock Star of this thread !

I hope that today, you will encounter all the special wishes you convey to others daily. 

I trust you will have a fantastic birthday!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (25/7/17)

Happy Birthday to @Dubz , @Byron69 , @Crashdaddy , @Dave and @qwert 

I hope you all have a very special day !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (26/7/17)

Happy Birthday 
@Dooky 
@PistolPete 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Willyza (26/7/17)

@Dooky
@PistolPete

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Quakes (26/7/17)

Happy Birthday!! 

@Dooky
@PistolPete


----------



## ddk1979 (26/7/17)

@Dooky
@PistolPete

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dubz (27/7/17)

Happy Birthday 
@AAysen 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Willyza (27/7/17)

@AAysen

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Quakes (27/7/17)

Happy Birthday! 

@AAysen

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (27/7/17)

@AAysen

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (28/7/17)

Happy Birthday 
@Back-Yard-vapes 
@FiQi 
@MurderDoll 
@Replubic of Vape - ROV
@TommyL 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Willyza (28/7/17)

@Back-Yard-vapes
@FiQi
@MurderDoll
@Replubic of Vape - ROV
@TommyL

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Quakes (28/7/17)

Happy Birthday!!!!! 

@Back-Yard-vapes
@FiQi
@MurderDoll
@Replubic of Vape - ROV
@TommyL


----------



## ddk1979 (28/7/17)

@Back-Yard-vapes
@FiQi
@MurderDoll
@Replubic of Vape - ROV
@TommyL

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dubz (29/7/17)

Happy Birthday 
@brads 
@BrizzyZA (VapeLife) 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Willyza (29/7/17)

@brads
@BrizzyZA (VapeLife)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ddk1979 (29/7/17)

@brads
@BrizzyZA (VapeLife)

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dubz (30/7/17)

Happy Birthday 
@Lizanne Franckeiss 
@SAVaper 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (30/7/17)

@Lizanne Franckeiss
@SAVaper

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (30/7/17)

@Lizanne Franckeiss
@SAVaper

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (31/7/17)

Happy Birthday 
@brotiform 
@Cloudgeek 
@HouseOfVape 
@HPBotha 
@joeman187 
@Matt Davies 
@StangV2_0 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Willyza (31/7/17)

@brotiform
@Cloudgeek
@HouseOfVape
@HPBotha
@joeman187
@Matt Davies
@StangV2_0

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (31/7/17)

Good morning and happy birthday 

@brotiform , @Cloudgeek
@HouseOfVape , @HPBotha
@joeman187 , @Matt Davies , @StangV2_0

Hope you have a great day!p and super year ahead!


And...
Belated wishes to @MurderDoll and @SAVaper , sorry I missed it!
Hipe you had a great birthday weekend

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Quakes (31/7/17)

Happy Birthday for Yesterday!! 

@Lizanne Franckeiss
@SAVaper

Happy Birthday for Today!!!!!!! 

@brotiform
@Cloudgeek
@HouseOfVape
@HPBotha
@joeman187
@Matt Davies
@StangV2_0

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (31/7/17)

Thanks all. Much appreciated 

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ddk1979 (31/7/17)

@brotiform
@Cloudgeek
@HouseOfVape
@HPBotha
@joeman187
@Matt Davies
@StangV2_0

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (1/8/17)

Happy Birthday 
@Avinash 
@Hendrik66 
@Imo_B 
@Rayyan 
@Robyn D'Oliveira 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Willyza (1/8/17)

@Avinash
@Hendrik66
@Imo_B
@Rayyan
@Robyn D'Oliveira

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Quakes (1/8/17)

Happy Birthday!!!!! 

@Avinash
@Hendrik66
@Imo_B
@Rayyan
@Robyn D'Oliveira

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SAVaper (1/8/17)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Avinash 
@Hendrik66 
@Imo_B 
@Rayyan 
@Robyn D'Oliveira

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ddk1979 (1/8/17)

@Avinash
@Hendrik66
@Imo_B
@Rayyan
@Robyn D'Oliveira

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Robyn D'Oliveira (1/8/17)

ddk1979 said:


> View attachment 102915
> 
> 
> @Avinash
> ...



Thank you!!!!!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dubz (2/8/17)

Happy Birthday 
@Jessica 
@Nosvarato 
@Raithlin 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Willyza (2/8/17)

@Jessica
@Nosvarato
@Raithlin

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Quakes (2/8/17)

Happy Birthday!!! 

@Jessica
@Nosvarato
@Raithlin


----------



## SAVaper (2/8/17)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Jessica 
@Nosvarato 
@Raithlin

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raithlin (2/8/17)

So kind of you! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979 (2/8/17)

@Jessica
@Nosvarato
@Raithlin

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Cloudgeek (2/8/17)

ddk1979 said:


> View attachment 102794
> 
> 
> @brotiform
> ...



thank you kindly!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (3/8/17)

Happy Birthday 
@1Vlam1 
@GregF 
@Momoo__10 
@shabbar 
@VapeDude 
@Warren 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (3/8/17)

@1Vlam1
@GregF
@Momoo__10
@shabbar
@VapeDude
@Warren

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (3/8/17)

Happy Birthday 

@GregF , @shabbar !

@1Vlam1 , @Momoo__10

@VapeDude, @Warren

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Quakes (3/8/17)

Happy Birthday!!!!!! 

@1Vlam1
@GregF
@Momoo__10
@shabbar
@VapeDude
@Warren

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (3/8/17)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@1Vlam1 
@GregF 
@Momoo__10 
@shabbar 
@VapeDude 
@Warren

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (3/8/17)

@1Vlam1
@GregF
@Momoo__10
@shabbar
@VapeDude
@Warren

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rayyan (3/8/17)

ddk1979 said:


> View attachment 102915
> 
> 
> @Avinash
> ...


Thanks Guys!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## GregF (3/8/17)

Thanks all for the birthday wishes

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dubz (4/8/17)

Happy Birthday 
@Jakey 
@MarcoF 
@stony 
@William Vermaak 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver (4/8/17)

Happy birthday 

@William Vermaak, @Jakey
@stony , @MarcoF 

Have a great day and year ahead!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Willyza (4/8/17)

@Jakey
@MarcoF
@stony
@William Vermaak

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## William Vermaak (4/8/17)

Thankyou guys


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Quakes (4/8/17)

Happy Birthday!!!! 

@Jakey
@MarcoF
@stony
@William Vermaak

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SAVaper (4/8/17)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Jakey 
@MarcoF 
@stony 
@William Vermaak

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ddk1979 (4/8/17)

@Jakey
@MarcoF
@stony
@William Vermaak

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## MarcoF (5/8/17)

Thanks a lot @ddk1979 
42yo and 6vaping old  

Edit
Thank you all guys!!! 

Inviato dal mio Redmi Note 4 utilizzando Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dubz (6/8/17)

Happy Birthday 
@bjorncoetsee 
@GrannysFamous
@Jakes 
@JanVanRiebeeckVaped 
@Shelley 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Willyza (6/8/17)

@bjorncoetsee
@GrannysFamous
@Jakes
@JanVanRiebeeckVaped 
@Shelley

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (6/8/17)

Happy Birthday 

@bjorncoetsee , @GrannysFamous

@Jakes , @JanVanRiebeeckVaped , @Shelley 

Have a lovely day!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Max (6/8/17)

Happy Happy Birthday and a splendid day to each of you and your families

@bjorncoetsee , @GrannysFamous

@Jakes , @JanVanRiebeeckVaped , @Shelley

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979 (6/8/17)

@bjorncoetsee
@GrannysFamous
@Jakes
@JanVanRiebeeckVaped
@Shelley

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (7/8/17)

Happy Birthday 
@Bob 
@DeeJona 
@Dullz_vap3 
@Graham1 
@Rooney-Vapes 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Quakes (7/8/17)

Happy Birthday!!!!! 

@Bob
@DeeJona
@Dullz_vap3
@Graham1
@Rooney-Vapes


----------



## Willyza (7/8/17)

@Bob
@DeeJona
@Dullz_vap3
@Graham1
@Rooney-Vapes

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ddk1979 (7/8/17)

@Bob
@DeeJona
@Dullz_vap3
@Graham1
@Rooney-Vapes

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Max (7/8/17)

Tooooooooooooooooo
@Bob
@DeeJona
@Dullz_vap3
@Graham1
@Rooney-Vapes

Wohooooooo @ have an awesome Day


----------



## Dullz_vap3 (7/8/17)

Thanks everyone 
And happy birthday to the bunch of us 

@Bob
@DeeJona 
@Graham1 
@Rooney-Vapes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (8/8/17)

Happy Birthday 
@Desert 
@Dexter 
@Mike-r 
@M_Thre3 
@Tashreeq 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Willyza (8/8/17)

@Desert
@Dexter
@Mike-r
@M_Thre3
@Tashreeq

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Quakes (8/8/17)

Happy Birthday!!!!! 

@Desert
@Dexter
@Mike-r
@M_Thre3
@Tashreeq

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ddk1979 (8/8/17)

@Desert
@Dexter
@Mike-r
@M_Thre3
@Tashreeq

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dubz (9/8/17)

Happy Birthday 
@ATOMIZE.CO.ZA 
@Bartho 
@delasuerte 
@Fuzz 
@SamW 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Stosta (9/8/17)

@ATOMIZE.CO.ZA
@Bartho
@delasuerte
@Fuzz
@SamW

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ddk1979 (9/8/17)

@ATOMIZE.CO.ZA
@Bartho
@delasuerte
@Fuzz
@SamW

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Willyza (9/8/17)

@ATOMIZE.CO.ZA
@Bartho
@delasuerte
@Fuzz
@SamW

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## SAVaper (9/8/17)

Happy birthday to
@ATOMIZE.CO.ZA
@Bartho
@delasuerte
@Fuzz
@SamW

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (10/8/17)

Happy Birthday 
@Jar Jar 
@pweingartz 
@s.i.jerefos 
@vaporl 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Willyza (10/8/17)

@Jar Jar
@pweingartz
@s.i.jerefos
@vaporl

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Quakes (10/8/17)

Happy Birthday!!!! 

@Jar Jar
@pweingartz
@s.i.jerefos
@vaporl

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979 (10/8/17)

@Jar Jar
@pweingartz
@s.i.jerefos
@vaporl

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dubz (11/8/17)

Happy Birthday 
@DominionZA 
@Faghree 
@fgrobler 
@Jdmkid 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Willyza (11/8/17)

@DominionZA
@Faghree
@fgrobler
@Jdmkid

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Quakes (11/8/17)

Happy Birthday!!!! 

@DominionZA
@Faghree
@fgrobler
@Jdmkid

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ddk1979 (11/8/17)

@DominionZA
@Faghree
@fgrobler
@Jdmkid

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Dubz (12/8/17)

Happy Birthday 
@DirtyD 
@Dr Evil 
@Tisha 
@vaporize.co.za 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Willyza (12/8/17)

@DirtyD
@Dr Evil
@Tisha
@vaporize.co.za

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Dr Evil (12/8/17)

Willyza said:


> @DirtyD
> @Dr Evil
> @Tisha
> @vaporize.co.za



Thank you. Happy birthday to the members celebrating today.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (12/8/17)

Oh wow, some long-standing members' birthdays today!

 Happy Birthday 

@DirtyD , @Dr Evil
@Tisha , @vaporize.co.za

Have a great day and weekend!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## ddk1979 (12/8/17)

@DirtyD
@Dr Evil
@Tisha
@vaporize.co.za

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Dubz (13/8/17)

Happy Birthday 
@Jamacouve 
@Mando 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Willyza (13/8/17)

@Jamacouve
@Mando

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ddk1979 (13/8/17)

@Jamacouve
@Mando

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mando (13/8/17)

Dubz said:


> Happy Birthday
> @Jamacouve
> @Mando
> Have a super day!


Thank you kindly 

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dubz (14/8/17)

Happy Birthday 
@adnaanhitman 
@E.T. 
@fjlaubscher 
@Joash 
@Phill 
@Willyza 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (14/8/17)

Happy birthday 

@E.T. , @Willyza 

@fjlaubscher , @Joash 

@Phill , @adnaanhitman 

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (14/8/17)

Good morning and happy birthday to 
@adnaanhitman 
@E.T. 
@fjlaubscher 
@Joash 
@Phill 
@Willyza 

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (14/8/17)

@adnaanhitman
@E.T.
@fjlaubscher
@Joash
@Phill

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (14/8/17)

Willyza said:


> @adnaanhitman
> @E.T.
> @fjlaubscher
> @Joash
> @Phill



Hope you doing something great for your birthday today @Willyza !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (14/8/17)

Willyza said:


> @adnaanhitman
> @E.T.
> @fjlaubscher
> @Joash
> @Phill


You forgot someone @Willyza !!!!

Happy Birthday man! Hope you have a fantastic day!!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## ddk1979 (14/8/17)

@adnaanhitman
@E.T.
@fjlaubscher
@Joash
@Phill
 ... @Willyza ...


Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Dubz (15/8/17)

Happy Birthday 
@Jin 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Willyza (15/8/17)

@Jin

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dubz (17/8/17)

Happy Birthday 
@Allenh1 
@jagga 
@jagga8008 
@Slash_DJ 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Willyza (17/8/17)

@Allenh1
@jagga
@jagga8008
@Slash_DJ

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ddk1979 (17/8/17)

@Allenh1
@jagga
@jagga8008
@Slash_DJ

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ASCIIcat (17/8/17)

Happy Birthday! Hope you guys are having an awesome day! 
@Allenh1
@jagga
@jagga8008
@Slash_DJ

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (18/8/17)

Happy Birthday 
@JacquesSaa 
@LeeGov 
@PutRid 
@Stokkies 
@Tobie 
@WHeunis 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Willyza (18/8/17)

@JacquesSaa
@LeeGov
@PutRid
@Stokkies
@Tobie
@WHeunis

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ASCIIcat (18/8/17)

A huge happy birthday to everyone!
Hope you all have a fantastic day and many more to come!
@JacquesSaa
@LeeGov
@PutRid
@Stokkies
@Tobie
@WHeunis

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ddk1979 (18/8/17)

@JacquesSaa
@LeeGov
@PutRid
@Stokkies
@Tobie
@WHeunis

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dubz (19/8/17)

Happy Birthday 
@gustavdp 
@KDB 
@Marco_101 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Willyza (19/8/17)

@gustavdp
@KDB
@Marco_101

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ddk1979 (19/8/17)

@gustavdp
@KDB
@Marco_101

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dubz (20/8/17)

Happy Birthday 
@JB1987 
@joshthecarver 
@SmokeyJoe 
@Vapourized 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (20/8/17)

Thanks @Dubz

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (20/8/17)

Happy Birthday 

@JB1987 , @SmokeyJoe
@Vapourized , @joshthecarver

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (20/8/17)

@JB1987
@joshthecarver
@SmokeyJoe
@Vapourized

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (20/8/17)

A very happy birthday to you all.




@JB1987
@joshthecarver
@SmokeyJoe
@Vapourized

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (21/8/17)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@JB1987 
@joshthecarver 
@SmokeyJoe 
@Vapourized

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (22/8/17)

Happy Birthday 
@Eyaaz 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SAVaper (22/8/17)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Eyaaz

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979 (22/8/17)

@Eyaaz

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Willyza (22/8/17)

@Eyaaz

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dubz (23/8/17)

Happy Birthday 
@Cespian 
@clinton.spaceship 
@contrid 
@GarethW 
@GripZA 
@Heinrich Small 
@Trashcanman3284 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (23/8/17)

Happy Birthday 

@Cespian , @contrid 
@clinton.spaceship , @GarethW
@GripZA, @Heinrich Small
@Trashcanman3284

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## antonherbst (23/8/17)

Dubz said:


> Happy Birthday
> @Cespian
> @clinton.spaceship
> @contrid
> ...



Happy. day guys. May it be a cracker jack day.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Willyza (23/8/17)

@Cespian
@clinton.spaceship
@contrid
@GarethW
@GripZA
@Heinrich Small
@Trashcanman3284

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Quakes (23/8/17)

Happy Birthday!!!!!!! 

@Cespian 
@clinton.spaceship
@contrid
@GarethW
@GripZA
@Heinrich Small
@Trashcanman3284

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (23/8/17)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Cespian 
@clinton.spaceship 
@contrid 
@GarethW 
@GripZA 
@Heinrich Small 
@Trashcanman3284

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## clinton.spaceship (23/8/17)

Happy Birthday CrewShot Guys!!

Sent from my GT-I9195I using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ASCIIcat (23/8/17)

Happy birthday all! 
Hope it's an awesome one!
@Cespian 
@clinton.spaceship 
@contrid 
@GarethW 
@GripZA 
@Heinrich Small 
@Trashcanman3284

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (23/8/17)

@Cespian
@clinton.spaceship
@contrid
@GarethW
@GripZA
@Heinrich Small
@Trashcanman3284

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (23/8/17)

Happy Birthday @Cespian , @clinton.spaceship , @contrid , @GarethW , @GripZA , @Heinrich Small and @Trashcanman3284 

Hope you okes had a lekke one !

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (24/8/17)

Happy Birthday 
@crack2483 
@Harry72 
@juanvdm 
@Marzuq 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SAVaper (24/8/17)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@crack2483 
@Harry72 
@juanvdm 
@Marzuq

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (24/8/17)

thanks @Dubz @SAVaper

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kuhlkatz (24/8/17)

Happy Birthday @crack2483 , @Harry72 , @juanvdm and @Marzuq 

Hope you have a great day, gents !

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (24/8/17)

@crack2483
@Harry72
@juanvdm
@Marzuq

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ddk1979 (24/8/17)

@crack2483
@Harry72
@juanvdm
@Marzuq

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## contrid (24/8/17)

Kuhlkatz said:


> Happy Birthday @Cespian , @clinton.spaceship , @contrid , @GarethW , @GripZA , @Heinrich Small and @Trashcanman3284
> 
> Hope you okes had a lekke one !



Thank you very much mate!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (25/8/17)

Happy Birthday 
@Jesslith 
@Milc e-Juice 
@qqlessplz 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Willyza (25/8/17)

@Jesslith
@Milc e-Juice
@qqlessplz

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SAVaper (25/8/17)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Jesslith 
@Milc e-Juice 
@qqlessplz


----------



## antonherbst (25/8/17)

@Jesslith 
@Milc e-Juice 
@qqlessplz 

Happy day guys. May the vape "gods" be with you tomorrow at vapecon with a nice little surprise


----------



## ASCIIcat (25/8/17)

Happy birthday all!!
@Jesslith
@Milc e-Juice
@qqlessplz 
Hope you have an absolutely fantastic birthday! Here is to many more!


----------



## ddk1979 (25/8/17)

@Jesslith
@Milc e-Juice
@qqlessplz

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dubz (26/8/17)

Happy Birthday 
@Derik 
@jimmyj 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SAVaper (26/8/17)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Derik
@jimmyj

Enjoy your Vapecon birthday


----------



## Dubz (27/8/17)

Happy Birthday 
@Dimi 
@jimmyjuice 
@JoeBlack676 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVaper (27/8/17)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Dimi
@jimmyjuice
@JoeBlack676


----------



## Quakes (27/8/17)

Happy Birthday!!! 

@Dimi
@jimmyjuice
@JoeBlack676


----------



## ddk1979 (27/8/17)

@Dimi
@jimmyjuice
@JoeBlack676

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (28/8/17)

Happy Birthday 
@Callie Muller 
@Kimberly Ritter 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SAVaper (28/8/17)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Callie Muller
@Kimberly Ritter


----------



## Quakes (28/8/17)

Happy Birthday!! 

@Callie Muller
@Kimberly Ritter


----------



## ddk1979 (28/8/17)

@Callie Muller
@Kimberly Ritter

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dubz (29/8/17)

Happy Birthday 
@JohnG 
@Krohlm 
@stroes 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SAVaper (29/8/17)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@JohnG 
@Krohlm 
@stroes


----------



## Willyza (29/8/17)

@JohnG
@Krohlm
@stroes

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Quakes (29/8/17)

Happy Birthday!!! 

@JohnG
@Krohlm
@stroes


----------



## stroes (29/8/17)

Thanks gents much appreciated

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ddk1979 (29/8/17)

@JohnG
@Krohlm
@stroes

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Reinette (29/8/17)

Happy B-Day
@JohnG
@Krohlm
@stroes

Hope you get spoiled rotten

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (30/8/17)

Happy Birthday 
@Deadz 
@Jivesh 
@Lukeness 
@Sadique Kaisvel 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Willyza (30/8/17)

@JohnG
@Krohlm
@stroes

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Quakes (30/8/17)

Happy Birthday!!!! 

@Deadz
@Jivesh
@Lukeness
@Sadique Kaisvel

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SAVaper (30/8/17)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Deadz 
@Jivesh 
@Lukeness 
@Sadique Kaisvel

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ddk1979 (30/8/17)

@Deadz
@Jivesh
@Lukeness
@Sadique Kaisvel

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Reinette (30/8/17)

HAPPY B-DAY: @Deadz
@Jivesh
@Lukeness
@Sadique Kaisvel

HOpe you have a awesome day!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dubz (31/8/17)

Happy Birthday 
@Amy 
@Bachus 
@Jaco D 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Willyza (31/8/17)

@Amy
@Bachus
@Jaco D

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SAVaper (31/8/17)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Amy 
@Bachus 
@Jaco D

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Quakes (31/8/17)

Happy Birthday!!! 

@Amy
@Bachus
@Jaco D

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta (31/8/17)

Happy happy guys!!!

@Amy
@Bachus
@Jaco D

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ddk1979 (31/8/17)

@Amy
@Bachus
@Jaco D

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Reinette (31/8/17)

Happy b-day 
@Amy 
@Bachus 
@Jaco D 

Hope you enjoy your day!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (1/9/17)

Happy Birthday 
@Gazza 
@Ivan 
@Joel 
@leemanboyz 
@xXDarkOneXx 
@Zan 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Willyza (1/9/17)

@Gazza
@Ivan
@Joel
@leemanboyz
@xXDarkOneXx
@Zan

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SAVaper (1/9/17)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Gazza 
@Ivan 
@Joel 
@leemanboyz 
@xXDarkOneXx 
@Zan

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Quakes (1/9/17)

Happy Birthday!!!!!! 

@Gazza
@Ivan
@Joel
@leemanboyz
@xXDarkOneXx
@Zan

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ddk1979 (1/9/17)

@Gazza
@Ivan
@Joel
@leemanboyz
@xXDarkOneXx
@Zan

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Reinette (1/9/17)

Happy b-day:
@Gazza
@Ivan
@Joel
@leemanboyz
@xXDarkOneXx
@Zan

Hope you have a awesome day!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dubz (2/9/17)

Happy Birthday 
@Arra 
@Cereal_Killa 
@omgmutantniknak 
@Rishmia 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## SAVaper (2/9/17)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Arra
@Cereal_Killa
@omgmutantniknak
@Rishmia

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Willyza (2/9/17)

@Arra
@Cereal_Killa
@omgmutantniknak
@Rishmia

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ddk1979 (2/9/17)

@Arra
@Cereal_Killa
@omgmutantniknak
@Rishmia
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Reinette (2/9/17)

Happy Birthday!
@Arra
@Cereal_Killa
@omgmutantniknak
@Rishmia

Hope you have an awesome day

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dubz (3/9/17)

Happy Birthday 
@360twin 
@FranPrins 
@KreWd 
@Natheer 
@s kajee 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Willyza (3/9/17)

@360twin
@FranPrins
@KreWd
@Natheer
@s kajee

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ddk1979 (3/9/17)

@360twin
@FranPrins
@KreWd
@Natheer
@s kajee

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dubz (4/9/17)

Happy Birthday 
@4.2volts 
@David Naude 
@Jaco De Bruyn 
@MarkLyons 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Quakes (4/9/17)

Happy Birthday!!!! 

@4.2volts
@David Naude
@Jaco De Bruyn
@MarkLyons

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Willyza (4/9/17)

@4.2volts
@David Naude
@Jaco De Bruyn
@MarkLyons

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ddk1979 (4/9/17)

@4.2volts
@David Naude
@Jaco De Bruyn
@MarkLyons

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dubz (5/9/17)

Happy Birthday 
@Marius1991 
@Sir Vape
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Willyza (5/9/17)

@Marius1991
@Sir Vape

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Quakes (5/9/17)

Happy Birthday!! 

@Marius1991
@Sir Vape

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape (5/9/17)

Thank you peeps

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (5/9/17)

@Marius1991
@Sir Vape 

Hope you guys have an amazing day! @Sir Vape will there be cake in store today?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ddk1979 (5/9/17)

@Marius1991
@Sir Vape

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dubz (6/9/17)

Happy Birthday 
@Brenz95 
@Charlie Fripp 
@Ra1nMan 
@Rafiq Mahri 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Quakes (6/9/17)

Happy Birthday!!!! 

@Brenz95
@Charlie Fripp
@Ra1nMan
@Rafiq Mahri

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (6/9/17)

@Brenz95
@Charlie Fripp
@Ra1nMan
@Rafiq Mahri

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (6/9/17)

@Brenz95
@Charlie Fripp
@Ra1nMan
@Rafiq Mahri

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ddk1979 (6/9/17)

@Brenz95
@Charlie Fripp
@Ra1nMan
@Rafiq Mahri

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (7/9/17)

Happy Birthday 
@Riana 
@Ubi786 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Willyza (7/9/17)

@Riana
@Ubi786

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SAVaper (7/9/17)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Riana 
@Ubi786

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Quakes (7/9/17)

Happy Birthday!! 

@Riana
@Ubi786

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979 (7/9/17)

@Riana
@Ubi786

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dubz (8/9/17)

Happy Birthday 
@craig_evsss 
@F20driver 
@Mr. B 
@Royce 
@shaunnadan 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## SAVaper (8/9/17)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@craig_evsss 
@F20driver 
@Mr. B 
@Royce 
@shaunnadan

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta (8/9/17)

@craig_evsss
@F20driver
@Mr. B
@Royce

And a very special one to one of my partners in crime! Hope you have an amazing day buddy!

@shaunnadan

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Kuhlkatz (8/9/17)

Happy Birthday to @craig_evsss , @F20driver , @Mr. B , @Royce and of course mr. @shaunnadan 

Have a great one guys & best wishes for the next year ahead !


----------



## Quakes (8/9/17)

Happy Birthday!!!!! 

@craig_evsss
@F20driver
@Mr. B
@Royce
@shaunnadan

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Willyza (8/9/17)

@craig_evsss
@F20driver
@Mr. B
@Royce
@shaunnadan

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ddk1979 (8/9/17)

@craig_evsss
@F20driver
@Mr. B
@Royce
@shaunnadan

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Dubz (9/9/17)

Happy Birthday 
@Atsbitscrisp 
@Deanv 
@MYZ0711 
@Schuller 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SAVaper (9/9/17)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Atsbitscrisp
@Deanv
@MYZ0711
@Schuller


----------



## Willyza (9/9/17)

@Atsbitscrisp
@Deanv
@MYZ0711
@Schuller

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kuhlkatz (9/9/17)

Happy Birthday @Atsbitscrisp , @Deanv , @Mohammed Faheem Suleman , @MYZ0711 , @Schuller and @Troll Brothers Elixirs 

Have a good one !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (9/9/17)

Missed yours yesterday @shaunnadan 
Happy belated birthday!

Hope you had a great day and having a good weekend!
You deserve it
Thanks for all you do - you rock big time!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ddk1979 (9/9/17)

@Atsbitscrisp
@Deanv
@MYZ0711
@Schuller

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dubz (10/9/17)

Happy Birthday 
@bernard.loots 
@duane 
@HapticSimian 
@Jason Zwanepoel 
@Rouan Snyman 
@Sheryl 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (10/9/17)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@bernard.loots
@duane
@HapticSimian
@Jason Zwanepoel
@Rouan Snyman
@Sheryl

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (10/9/17)

@bernard.loots
@duane
@HapticSimian
@Jason Zwanepoel
@Rouan Snyman
@Sheryl

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (10/9/17)

@bernard.loots
@duane
@HapticSimian
@Jason Zwanepoel
@Rouan Snyman
@Sheryl

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (11/9/17)

Happy Birthday 
@BarataS 
@iTzzNicks 
@Lizo 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Willyza (11/9/17)

@BarataS
@iTzzNicks
@Lizo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Quakes (11/9/17)

Happy Birthday!!! 

@BarataS
@iTzzNicks
@Lizo


----------



## SAVaper (11/9/17)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@BarataS 
@iTzzNicks 
@Lizo


----------



## ddk1979 (11/9/17)

@BarataS
@iTzzNicks
@Lizo

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dubz (12/9/17)

Happy Birthday 
@circles 
@Fogmachine 
@G-Step 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Christos (12/9/17)

Happy birthday @Rob Fisher !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus (12/9/17)

Happy birthday @Rob Fisher, have a great one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR (12/9/17)

@Rob Fisher ....... trust your day will be as smooth as Stork margarine.
Happy birthday and may the vapemail pour in today like never before.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVapeGear (12/9/17)

Happy Birthday @Rob Fisher 

Have a wonderful day.

And thanks for everything you do for the community.

You Rock !!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Quakes (12/9/17)

Happy Birthday!!!! 

@Rob Fisher 
@circles
@Fogmachine
@G-Step

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Willyza (12/9/17)

@Rob Fisher
@circles
@Fogmachine
@G-Step

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/9/17)



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Dubz (12/9/17)

Oh my word! Happy Birthday @Rob Fisher .

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## SAVaper (12/9/17)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@circles 
@Fogmachine 
@G-Step 
@Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (12/9/17)

To a GROOT GEES of vaping in SA, @Rob Fisher, happy birthday mate. Have a great one!!!!!

PS For those that don't know, @Rob Fisher has a history of being a GROOT GEES. I met him during the pre-Internet days when Bulletin Board Systems (BBS) was big. In that field he was also taking a leading role in SA. Thanks young man!!!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Friep (12/9/17)

Happy birthday to all today and a special happy brithday to @Rob Fisher only met him once in my pre ecigssa days what a guy...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq (12/9/17)

Happy happy @Rob Fisher 
Hope you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## daniel craig (12/9/17)

Happy birthday @Rob Fisher 
Have an epic day

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Mida Khan (12/9/17)

Happy Birthday Oom Rob!!!!!! May you see many more blessed years! @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (12/9/17)

@circles
@Fogmachine
@G-Step

and there's got to be a special birthday wish for one of ecigssa's vaping gurus - @Rob Fisher .

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (12/9/17)

Happy birthday 

@circles
@Fogmachine
@G-Step

Hope you had a great day!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (12/9/17)

Jeepers, almost missed this...
Been up to my eyeballs in work today and out and about at meetings...

To fellow Admin & Mod Team member @Rob Fisher 
*A big happy birthday to a special person*

Thank you for all you have done for us here on the forum, for VapeCon and for the vaping industry at large. You are a legend of epic proportion and you deserve to be spoilt big time.

We are very lucky to have you with us Rob. 
I am very lucky to have someone like you in my life!

Wishing you all the very best for the year ahead!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Scoob (12/9/17)

@circles

@G-Step

@Fogmachine

Here's to many more guys!

And to @Rob Fisher , thank you for always being keen to help out, for passing along awesome advice and knowledge 365 days a year!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## johan (12/9/17)

Happy Birthday @Rob Fisher , may the young chicks keep on loving you stukkend!

​

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (13/9/17)

Happy Birthday 
@MickyD 
@Misterkadou 
@Nova69 
@Puff the Magic Dragon 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Quakes (13/9/17)

Happy Birthday!!!! 

@MickyD
@Misterkadou
@Nova69
@Puff the Magic Dragon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Willyza (13/9/17)

@MickyD
@Misterkadou
@Nova69
@Puff the Magic Dragon

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SAVaper (13/9/17)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@MickyD 
@Misterkadou 
@Nova69 
@Puff the Magic Dragon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (13/9/17)

@MickyD
@Misterkadou
@Nova69
@Puff the Magic Dragon

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ddk1979 (13/9/17)

@MickyD
@Misterkadou
@Nova69
@Puff the Magic Dragon

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dubz (14/9/17)

Happy Birthday 
@Coldcat 
@Nizo 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Willyza (14/9/17)

@Coldcat
@Nizo

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Quakes (14/9/17)

Happy Birthday!! 

@Coldcat
@Nizo

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (14/9/17)

Happy birthday @Coldcat and @Nizo 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (14/9/17)

@Coldcat
@Nizo

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (15/9/17)

Happy Birthday 
@Carla du Preez 
@Daniel da Rocha 
@JohnoF 
@ShuRVC 
@Tariq 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Willyza (15/9/17)

@Carla du Preez
@Daniel da Rocha
@JohnoF
@ShuRVC
@Tariq

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Shuayb Galant (15/9/17)

Willyza said:


> @Carla du Preez
> @Daniel da Rocha
> @JohnoF
> @ShuRVC
> @Tariq


Thank You much!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVaper (15/9/17)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Carla du Preez 
@Daniel da Rocha 
@JohnoF 
@ShuRVC 
@Tariq

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Quakes (15/9/17)

Happy birthday!!!!! 

@Carla du Preez
@Daniel da Rocha
@JohnoF
@ShuRVC
@Tariq

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (15/9/17)

Happy Birthday 

@Carla du Preez, @Daniel da Rocha
@JohnoF , @ShuRVC
@Tariq

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ddk1979 (15/9/17)

@Carla du Preez
@Daniel da Rocha
@JohnoF
@ShuRVC
@Tariq

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Stosta (15/9/17)

@Carla du Preez
@Daniel da Rocha
@JohnoF
@ShuRVC
@Tariq

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Dubz (16/9/17)

Happy Birthday 
@ChadB 
@ET
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (16/9/17)

@ChadB
@ET

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## kev mac (16/9/17)

ASCIIcat said:


> Happy Birthday! Hope you guys are having an awesome day!
> @Allenh1
> @jagga
> @jagga8008
> @Slash_DJ


Happy wishes to all on B-Day!


----------



## kev mac (16/9/17)

ASCIIcat said:


> Happy Birthday! Hope you guys are having an awesome day!
> @Allenh1
> @jagga
> @jagga8008
> @Slash_DJ


Happy wishes to all on B-Day!


----------



## ddk1979 (16/9/17)

@ChadB
@ET

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (17/9/17)

Happy Birthday 
@anthony001 
@Cobrali 
@DIYorDIE 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Willyza (17/9/17)

@anthony001
@Cobrali
@DIYorDIE

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (17/9/17)

Happy birthday for yesterday @ChadB and @ET
Hope you had a great day!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (17/9/17)

Happy birthday 

@Cobrali , @anthony001 and @DIYorDIE 

Hope you have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ddk1979 (17/9/17)

@anthony001
@Cobrali
@DIYorDIE
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (17/9/17)

Am wondering whether you got any awesome vapemail for your birthday @Cobrali ?


----------



## Cobrali (17/9/17)

Silver said:


> Am wondering whether you got any awesome vapemail for your birthday @Cobrali ?



Lol Silver..nope, but a Suicide squonker and Limelight Gloom is on the way with a Solo RDA, as well as an entheon! But not as a gift though..haha

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Silver (17/9/17)

Cobrali said:


> Lol Silver..nope, but a Suicide squonker and Limelight Gloom is on the way with a Solo RDA, as well as an entheon! But not as a gift though..haha



Ok, impressive nonetheless
Looking forward to heading about these items.
Curious about the Limelight and what you think of the Entheon


----------



## Dubz (18/9/17)

Happy Birthday 
@Calvin305 
@jifjifjif 
@Morne Delport 
@Papa Ruan 
@Raikan007 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (18/9/17)

Happy Birthday 

@Calvin305 , @jifjifjif 
@Morne Delport , @Papa Ruan 
@Raikan007 

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Willyza (18/9/17)

@Calvin305
@jifjifjif
@Morne Delport
@Papa Ruan
@Raikan007

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SAVaper (18/9/17)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Calvin305 
@jifjifjif 
@Morne Delport 
@Papa Ruan 
@Raikan007

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Quakes (18/9/17)

Happy Birthday!!!!! 

@Calvin305
@jifjifjif
@Morne Delport
@Papa Ruan
@Raikan007

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst (18/9/17)

Happy birthday furomites

@Calvin305 
@jifjifjif 
@Morne Delport 
@Papa Ruan 
@Raikan007

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979 (18/9/17)

@Calvin305
@jifjifjif
@Morne Delport
@Papa Ruan
@Raikan007
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Cobrali (18/9/17)

Silver said:


> Ok, impressive nonetheless
> Looking forward to heading about these items.
> Curious about the Limelight and what you think of the Entheon



I tried the entheon..full of flavour and quite a tight draw but not as tight as the hadaly when fully opened.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (19/9/17)

Happy Birthday 
@Aqeel_bhamjee 
@Comrad Juju 
@Flashlight 
@Haris Sya 
@joeas 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Willyza (19/9/17)

@Aqeel_bhamjee
@Comrad Juju
@Flashlight
@Haris Sya
@joeas

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Quakes (19/9/17)

Happy Birthday!!!!! 

@Aqeel_bhamjee
@Comrad Juju
@Flashlight
@Haris Sya
@joeas

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta (19/9/17)

@Comrad Juju !!!! Happy birthday buddy, hope you get loads of gifts, expect to see some pictures!

     

@Aqeel_bhamjee
@Flashlight
@Haris Sya
@joeas

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SAVaper (19/9/17)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Aqeel_bhamjee 
@Comrad Juju 
@Flashlight 
@Haris Sya 
@joeas

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (19/9/17)

Happy Birthday 

@Comrad Juju , @Aqeel_bhamjee
@Flashlight , @Haris Sya, @joeas

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979 (19/9/17)

@Aqeel_bhamjee
@Comrad Juju
@Flashlight
@Haris Sya
@joeas

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dubz (20/9/17)

Happy Birthday 
@Cruces 
@Mike_E 
@Trishen213 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SAVaper (20/9/17)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Cruces
@Mike_E
@Trishen213


----------



## Willyza (20/9/17)

@Cruces
@Mike_E
@Trishen213

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Quakes (20/9/17)

Happy Birthday!!! 

@Cruces
@Mike_E
@Trishen213


----------



## ddk1979 (20/9/17)

@Cruces
@Mike_E
@Trishen213 
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dubz (21/9/17)

Happy Birthday 
@chapmandrew 
@Lonewolf 
@Reaper2JZ 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Willyza (21/9/17)

@chapmandrew
@Lonewolf
@Reaper2JZ

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Quakes (21/9/17)

Happy Birthday!!! 

@chapmandrew
@Lonewolf
@Reaper2JZ

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979 (21/9/17)

@chapmandrew
@Lonewolf
@Reaper2JZ
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dubz (22/9/17)

Happy Birthday 
@fresh-prince 
@JohnC 
@Jonathan "Vape It Up" 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Willyza (22/9/17)

@fresh-prince
@JohnC
@Jonathan "Vape It Up"

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Quakes (22/9/17)

Happy Birthday!!! 

@fresh-prince 
@JohnC 
@Jonathan "Vape It Up"


----------



## SAVaper (22/9/17)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@fresh-prince 
@JohnC 
@Jonathan "Vape It Up"


----------



## ddk1979 (22/9/17)

@fresh-prince
@JohnC
@Jonathan "Vape It Up"

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nadim_Paruk (22/9/17)

@fresh-prince
@JohnC
@Jonathan "Vape It Up"


----------



## fresh-prince (22/9/17)

Thanks all off you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (23/9/17)

Happy Birthday 
@Alex 
@picautomaton 
@Uniqueusername 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (23/9/17)

@Alex
@picautomaton
@Uniqueusername

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (23/9/17)

Happy birthday 

@picautomaton and @Uniqueusername 

Have a great day and weekend!


----------



## Silver (23/9/17)

A special happy birthday wish to a very special member of our Admin and Mod Team

@Alex

Thanks Alex for all you have done here over the years. For sharing your wisdom and experience the way you have and for helping us as a team when the chips are down. And for all the insightful posts you have put on to keep us abreast of important vaping topics. Not to mention all the phone calls offering help and assistance even late at night. You sir are a legend.

Hope you have a great day and long weekend and that the family spoils you!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (23/9/17)

Happ Birthday to @Alex , @picautomaton and @Uniqueusername 

Hope you all have a great day and long weekend (and don't have to work like me) !

@Alex - Thanks for all the support, articles & information you share to keep us all abreast of vape related news. I'm not always 100% sure if you get the info from Google searches, or if Google only gets it from you afterwards

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (23/9/17)

Thanks for all the wishes guys, and to @picautomaton and @Uniqueusername Happy Birthday

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979 (23/9/17)

@Alex
@picautomaton
@Uniqueusername

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (24/9/17)

Happy Birthday 
@Jacques15 
@PuffingCrow 
@RobMcMaster 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (24/9/17)

Good morning and happy birthday to 
@Jacques15
@PuffingCrow
@RobMcMaster
And for yesterday
@Alex
@picautomaton
@Uniqueusername

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## ddk1979 (24/9/17)

@Jacques15
@PuffingCrow
@RobMcMaster

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## PuffingCrow (24/9/17)

Thank you all for wishes much appreciated

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dubz (25/9/17)

Happy Birthday 
@Killy 
@Marcelino 
@Premium Vapes 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Willyza (25/9/17)

@Killy
@Marcelino
@Premium Vapes

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## antonherbst (25/9/17)

@Killy 
@Marcelino 
@Premium Vapes 

Happy bday guys. May it be a spoilt day.


----------



## ddk1979 (25/9/17)

@Killy
@Marcelino
@Premium Vapes

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dubz (26/9/17)

Happy Birthday 
@MarkK 
@phanatik 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jengz (26/9/17)

Happy Birthday
@MarkK 
@phanatik 
Have a great one

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Willyza (26/9/17)

@MarkK
@phanatik

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (26/9/17)

Happy birthday @phanatik and @MarkK 
Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVaper (26/9/17)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@MarkK 
@phanatik

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nadim_Paruk (26/9/17)

Happy birthday!! @MarkK @phanatik

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979 (26/9/17)

@MarkK
@phanatik
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dubz (27/9/17)

Happy Birthday 
@Dreadside 
@Muhammad Peer 
@Vaping Jakes 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Willyza (27/9/17)

@Dreadside
@Muhammad Peer
@Vaping Jakes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (27/9/17)

Happy birthday 

@Muhammad Peer , @Dreadside , @Vaping Jakes 

Have a lovely day


----------



## Quakes (27/9/17)

Happy Birthday!!! 

@Dreadside
@Muhammad Peer
@Vaping Jakes


----------



## ddk1979 (27/9/17)

@Dreadside
@Muhammad Peer
@Vaping Jakes
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dubz (28/9/17)

Happy Birthday @puffon . Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Willyza (28/9/17)

@puffon

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Quakes (28/9/17)

Happy Birthday! 

@puffon


----------



## SAVaper (28/9/17)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@puffon


----------



## ddk1979 (28/9/17)

@puffon
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dubz (29/9/17)

Happy Birthday 
@chandlay275 
@Eldene 
@QKNatasha 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## antonherbst (29/9/17)

Happy birthday vapers

@chandlay275 
@Eldene 
@QKNatasha 

May it be a blessed day on this cold spring friday

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Willyza (29/9/17)

@chandlay275
@Eldene
@QKNatasha

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Quakes (29/9/17)

Happy Birthday!!! 

@chandlay275
@Eldene
@QKNatasha

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SAVaper (29/9/17)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@chandlay275 
@Eldene 
@QKNatasha

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (29/9/17)

Happy birthday 

@QKNatasha , @Eldene , @chandlay275 

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979 (29/9/17)

@chandlay275
@Eldene
@QKNatasha
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dubz (30/9/17)

Happy Birthday 
@Carel1966 
@Eequinox 
@morras 
@Reznor 
@Saad 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Jengz (30/9/17)

Happy Birthday days vapers!

@Carel1966
@Eequinox
@morras
@Reznor
@Saad

Have a leka one

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Willyza (30/9/17)

@Carel1966
@Eequinox
@morras
@Reznor
@Saad

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Eequinox (30/9/17)

Thanks for the Birthday Wished

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ddk1979 (30/9/17)

@Carel1966
@Eequinox
@morras
@Reznor
@Saad
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Dubz (2/10/17)

Happy Birthday @Bush Vaper . Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Willyza (2/10/17)

@Bush Vaper

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (2/10/17)

Happy birthday @Bush Vaper 
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979 (2/10/17)

@Bush Vaper
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dubz (3/10/17)

Happy Birthday 
@JhbGuy 
@Jones 
@Speedy_11 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Willyza (3/10/17)

@JhbGuy
@Jones
@Speedy_11

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Quakes (3/10/17)

Happy Birthday!!! 

@JhbGuy
@Jones
@Speedy_11


----------



## SAVaper (3/10/17)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@JhbGuy 
@Jones 
@Speedy_11


----------



## ddk1979 (3/10/17)

@JhbGuy
@Jones
@Speedy_11
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jones (3/10/17)

THANKS EVERYBODY,

and to those sharing there birthdays with me HAVE ANAWESOME DAY !

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dubz (4/10/17)

Happy Birthday 
@Nico_gti 
@Pfly 
@Rooigevaar 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (4/10/17)

Happy birthday to 

@Nico_gti , @Pfly 

And @Rooigevaar - from Wiener Vape Co! 

Have an awesome day guys!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Willyza (4/10/17)

@Nico_gti
@Pfly
@Rooigevaar

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## SAVaper (4/10/17)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Nico_gti 
@Pfly 
@Rooigevaar

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Quakes (4/10/17)

Happy Birthday!!! 

@Nico_gti
@Pfly
@Rooigevaar

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## ddk1979 (4/10/17)

@Nico_gti
@Pfly
@Rooigevaar

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (5/10/17)

Happy Birthday 
@Aasif cape vape 
@C4rlosuk 
@ddk1979 
@Kurt Yeo 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (5/10/17)

@Aasif cape vape
@C4rlosuk
@ddk1979
@Kurt Yeo

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Quakes (5/10/17)

Happy Birthday!!!! 

@Aasif cape vape
@C4rlosuk
@ddk1979
@Kurt Yeo

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (5/10/17)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Aasif cape vape 
@C4rlosuk 
@ddk1979 
@Kurt Yeo

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (5/10/17)

Best wishes to everyone celebrating their birthday on the same day as me.
@Aasif cape vape
@C4rlosuk
@Kurt Yeo

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ddk1979 (5/10/17)

Thanks for the birthday wishes:
@Dubz 
@Willyza 
@Quakes
@SAVaper 
Much appreciated.

.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Aasif cape vape (5/10/17)

Thanks alot guys and Happy Birthday to the rest of y'all: 
@C4rlosuk
@ddk1979
@Kurt Yeo 
 Enjoy it!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jones (5/10/17)

@Aasif cape vape
@C4rlosuk
@ddk1979
@Kurt Yeo

HAPPY BIRTHDAY FELLOW LIBRANS

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (5/10/17)

Almost missed it

 Happy birthday

@Aasif cape vape , @ddk1979 
@Kurt Yeo , @C4rlosuk 

Hope you had a great day!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (6/10/17)

Happy Birthday 
@EckoTrinity 
@MetalMulisha23 
@Moey_Ismail 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (6/10/17)

@EckoTrinity
@MetalMulisha23
@Moey_Ismail

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (6/10/17)

Happy birthday 

@Moey_Ismail , @MetalMulisha23 , @EckoTrinity 

Have a great day !

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (6/10/17)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@EckoTrinity 
@MetalMulisha23 
@Moey_Ismail

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Quakes (6/10/17)

Happy Birthday!!! 

@EckoTrinity
@MetalMulisha23
@Moey_Ismail

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (6/10/17)

@EckoTrinity
@MetalMulisha23
@Moey_Ismail
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Nadim_Paruk (6/10/17)

@EckoTrinity
@MetalMulisha23
@Moey_Ismail 

Hope its a great one!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## C4rlosuk (6/10/17)

Just a quick thank you to all who wished me a happy birthday and a belated happy birthday to all who also had birthdays. 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (7/10/17)

Happy Birthday 
@Cuan 
@hyphen 
@TheOracle 
@vaporbud77 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Willyza (7/10/17)

@Cuan
@hyphen
@TheOracle
@vaporbud77

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ddk1979 (7/10/17)

@Cuan
@hyphen
@TheOracle
@vaporbud77
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (7/10/17)

Happy birthday

@hyphen - very longstanding member here since Feb 2014!
@vaporbud77 
@Cuan, @TheOracle 

Have a great day and weekend!


----------



## Dubz (8/10/17)

Happy Birthday 
@frederikvsf 
@PsyCLown 
@Vape Connoisseur 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (8/10/17)

Happy birthday!

@PsyCLown 
@Vape Connoisseur 
@frederikvsf 

Hope you have a great day!


----------



## Willyza (8/10/17)

@frederikvsf
@PsyCLown
@Vape Connoisseur

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ddk1979 (8/10/17)

@frederikvsf
@PsyCLown
@Vape Connoisseur
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dubz (9/10/17)

Happy Birthday 
@Andrayo 
@Colin Gooderham 
@MuTToN_DaGGeR 
@RA Seedat 
@Scoobz 
@stephen.johnson2 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Willyza (9/10/17)

@Andrayo
@Colin Gooderham
@MuTToN_DaGGeR
@RA Seedat
@Scoobz
@stephen.johnson2

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (9/10/17)

Happy Birthday  

@Andrayo , @Colin Gooderham

@MuTToN_DaGGeR , @RA Seedat

@Scoobz , @stephen.johnson2

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nadim_Paruk (9/10/17)

Happy Birthday!! 

@Andrayo 
@Colin Gooderham
@MuTToN_DaGGeR 
@RA Seedat
@Scoobz 
@stephen.johnson2

Hope its a great one!


----------



## SAVaper (9/10/17)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Andrayo 
@Colin Gooderham 
@MuTToN_DaGGeR 
@RA Seedat 
@Scoobz 
@stephen.johnson2


----------



## Jengz (9/10/17)

Happy birthday mense vannie Forum!
@Andrayo
@Colin Gooderham
@MuTToN_DaGGeR
@RA Seedat
@Scoobz
@stephen.johnson2

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979 (9/10/17)

@Andrayo
@Colin Gooderham
@MuTToN_DaGGeR
@RA Seedat
@Scoobz
@stephen.johnson2

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dubz (10/10/17)

Happy Birthday 
@gman211991 
@Keenep 
@Petrus 
@scoobz707 
@SmokelessFire 
@snowman123 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (10/10/17)

@gman211991
@Keenep
@Petrus
@scoobz707
@SmokelessFire
@snowman123

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (10/10/17)

Happy birthday 

@Keenep , @gman211991
@scoobz707 , @SmokelessFire , @snowman123 

And to @Petrus - long time active member who always has a great way of activating fomo with his glorious squonkers 

Have a great day guys

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (10/10/17)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@gman211991 
@Keenep 
@Petrus 
@scoobz707 
@SmokelessFire 
@snowman123

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (10/10/17)

@gman211991
@Keenep
@scoobz707
@SmokelessFire
@snowman123 

Happy Birthday guys! And a special Happy Birthday to @Petrus ! Hope you have an amazing day buddy!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (10/10/17)

@gman211991
@Keenep
@Petrus
@scoobz707
@SmokelessFire
@snowman123
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (11/10/17)

Happy Birthday 
@Afroman 
@Darth Vaper 
@J.P 
@KrayFish404 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (11/10/17)

@Afroman
@Darth Vaper
@J.P
@KrayFish404

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (11/10/17)

Happy Birthday 

@KrayFish404 , @Afroman
@Darth Vaper , @J.P

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (11/10/17)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Afroman 
@Darth Vaper 
@J.P 
@KrayFish404

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## KrayFish404 (11/10/17)

Awesome thanks everyone!

On the same track, I also quite smoking 4 days before my birthday party. Which was 3 years ago.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta (11/10/17)

@Afroman
@Darth Vaper
@J.P
@KrayFish404 

@KrayFish404 - Nice that you have that memory as a milestone! Congrats on the three years!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (11/10/17)

@Afroman
@Darth Vaper
@J.P
@KrayFish404
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## hyphen (11/10/17)

Thanks for wishes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (12/10/17)

Happy Birthday 
@Addy1293 
@NiceDream420 
@StompieZA 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Willyza (12/10/17)

@Addy1293
@NiceDream420
@StompieZA

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver (12/10/17)

Happy birthday

@StompieZA
@Addy1293 , @NiceDream420 

Hope yhave a great day

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Stosta (12/10/17)

@Addy1293
@NiceDream420 

And an extra special one to @StompieZA ! Hope you have an awesome day buddy!!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ddk1979 (12/10/17)

@Addy1293
@NiceDream420
@StompieZA
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## StompieZA (12/10/17)

Thanks all for the bday wishes.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dubz (13/10/17)

Happy Birthday  @KlutcH. Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Willyza (13/10/17)

@KlutcH

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stosta (13/10/17)

@KlutcH 

Have a fantastic day!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## KlutcH (13/10/17)

Thanks all! Off camping!!!!

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## SAVaper (13/10/17)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@KlutcH

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979 (13/10/17)

@KlutcH
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dubz (14/10/17)

Happy Birthday  @Bearshare. Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Willyza (14/10/17)

@Bearshare

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ddk1979 (14/10/17)

To a really friendly and all round nice guy - @Bearshare

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (14/10/17)

Happy birthday @Bearshare !
Hope yhave a great day and weekend!



And @KlutcH, happy birthday for yesterday, enjoy the camping

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (15/10/17)

Happy Birthday 
@ASCIIcat 
@besttime 
@craigb 
@test2 
@Viashen 
@WorthyJoker 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## craigb (15/10/17)

Dubz said:


> Happy Birthday
> @ASCIIcat
> @besttime
> @craigb
> ...


So early even on a Sunday, @Dubz? Thank you very much for the wishes. 

Happy birthday @Viashen and everybody else!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## antonherbst (15/10/17)

Dubz said:


> Happy Birthday
> @ASCIIcat
> @besttime
> @craigb
> ...



Happy bday vapers. May it be a cloudy day today and in your near future.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (15/10/17)

@ASCIIcat
@besttime
@craigb
@test2
@Viashen
@WorthyJoker
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (15/10/17)

Happy Birthday 

@craigb - congrats on the new job if you decide to take it @craigb !

@ASCIIcat , @Viashen 
@besttime , @WorthyJoker , @test2 

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## craigb (15/10/17)

Silver said:


> Happy Birthday
> 
> @craigb - congrats on the new job if you decide to take it @craigb !
> 
> ...


Who says no such an awesome birthday gift? ￼￼ signing first thing Monday morning 

Thanks for the wishes

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Silver (15/10/17)

craigb said:


> Who says no such an awesome birthday gift? ￼￼ signing first thing Monday morning
> 
> Thanks for the wishes



Great to hear and wish you all the best with it
Have a super Sunday!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bearshare (15/10/17)

thanks for the well wishes guys

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dubz (16/10/17)

Happy Birthday @capetocuba . Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (16/10/17)

Happy birthday 

@capetocuba - from Vape Cartel Cape Town

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (16/10/17)

@capetocuba

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (16/10/17)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@capetocuba

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (16/10/17)

@capetocuba
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## ASCIIcat (16/10/17)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Dubz (17/10/17)

Happy Birthday 
@haruspex 
@Zaffer 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Willyza (17/10/17)

@haruspex
@Zaffer

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SAVaper (17/10/17)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@haruspex 
@Zaffer

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979 (17/10/17)

@haruspex
@Zaffer
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dubz (18/10/17)

Happy Birthday @Philip . Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Willyza (18/10/17)

@Philip

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ddk1979 (18/10/17)

@Philip
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NiceDream420 (18/10/17)

Thanks for the wishes everyone! Much appreciated

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dubz (19/10/17)

Happy Birthday 
@Chris19 
@moonunit 
@P1AY3R 
@Rusty 
@sneakydino 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (19/10/17)

@Chris19
@moonunit
@P1AY3R
@Rusty
@sneakydino

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## SAVaper (19/10/17)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Chris19 
@moonunit 
@P1AY3R 
@Rusty 
@sneakydino

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979 (19/10/17)

@Chris19
@moonunit
@P1AY3R
@Rusty
@sneakydino 
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## sneakydino (19/10/17)

Awe, Shot Guyz

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (19/10/17)

Happy Birthday 

@Chris19 , @P1AY3R 
@moonunit , @Rusty
@sneakydino

Have a great day!


----------



## Dubz (20/10/17)

Happy Birthday 
@Conno2112 
@Humbolt 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Willyza (20/10/17)

@Conno2112
@Humbolt

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## antonherbst (20/10/17)

I dont know any of the forum members that is celebrating their bday today so ill just post it as a combination. 

Happy bday to the vapers of today. May your day be filled with clouds and flavors for days.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVaper (20/10/17)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Conno2112 
@Humbolt


----------



## ddk1979 (20/10/17)

@Conno2112
@Humbolt
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dubz (22/10/17)

Happy Birthday 
@GMacDiggity 
@Ryan69 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Willyza (22/10/17)

@GMacDiggity
@Ryan69

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ddk1979 (22/10/17)

@GMacDiggity
@Ryan69
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SAVaper (23/10/17)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Boeriemore
@CharlesD
@Perry
@ptolmy
@Sparky07
@TheDestroyer

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (24/10/17)

Happy Birthday 
@Forfcuksakes 
@haCid 
@umzungu 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Willyza (24/10/17)

@Forfcuksakes
@haCid
@umzungu

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (24/10/17)

Good morning and happy birthday to

Long time members @Forfcuksakes and @umzungu 
And to @haCid 

Hope you have a great day

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stosta (24/10/17)

@Forfcuksakes , @umzungu and @haCid !

Hope you guys have an amazing day!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ddk1979 (24/10/17)

@Forfcuksakes
@haCid
@umzungu

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Dubz (25/10/17)

Happy Birthday 
@**Vape Dutchess**
@BigMacZA 
@Greyz 
@Salamander 
@Scorpion_8900 
@Seemo.wm 
@That Guy 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Greyz (25/10/17)

Dubz said:


> Happy Birthday
> @**Vape Dutchess**
> @BigMacZA
> @Greyz
> ...


Thanks @Dubz 

Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Willyza (25/10/17)

@**Vape Dutchess**
@BigMacZA
@Greyz
@Salamander
@Scorpion_8900
@Seemo.wm
@That Guy

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (25/10/17)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@**Vape Dutchess**
@BigMacZA 
@Greyz 
@Salamander 
@Scorpion_8900 
@Seemo.wm 
@That Guy

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Greyz (25/10/17)

thank you @Willyza and @SAVaper

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Stosta (25/10/17)

Lotsa big member birthdays today!

      

@**Vape Dutchess**
@BigMacZA
@Salamander
@Scorpion_8900
@Seemo.wm
@That Guy

And an extra special Happy Birthday to my buddy @Greyz !!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Salamander (25/10/17)

Thanks Guys!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ddk1979 (25/10/17)

@**Vape Dutchess**
@BigMacZA
@Greyz
@Salamander
@Scorpion_8900
@Seemo.wm
@That Guy

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Seemo.wm (25/10/17)

@Dubz @Willyza @ddk1979 @Stosta
@SAVaper 
Thank youguys so much! And I hope youguys enjoy the rest of the year, and be blessed with only the best vape gear

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Dubz (26/10/17)

Happy Birthday @Seanis76 . Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Willyza (26/10/17)

@Seanis76

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ddk1979 (26/10/17)

@Seanis76
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dubz (27/10/17)

Happy Birthday 
@John 
@SCHNITZER-ZA 
@TahirM 
@theGVC 
@Zane87 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Willyza (27/10/17)

@John
@SCHNITZER-ZA
@TahirM
@theGVC
@Zane87

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ddk1979 (27/10/17)

@John
@SCHNITZER-ZA
@TahirM
@theGVC
@Zane87
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (27/10/17)

Happy Birthday 

@John , @SCHNITZER-ZA
@TahirM , @theGVC , @Zane87

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (28/10/17)

Happy Birthday @Kaylin David . Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ddk1979 (28/10/17)

@Kaylin David
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Willyza (28/10/17)

@Kaylin David

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dubz (29/10/17)

Happy Birthday 
@Sasha 
@spiv 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Willyza (29/10/17)

@Sasha
@spiv

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (29/10/17)

Happy birthday @spiv and @Sasha 
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979 (29/10/17)

@Sasha
@spiv
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Seanis76 (29/10/17)

ddk1979 said:


> View attachment 111537
> 
> 
> @Seanis76
> ...


thank you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Seanis76 (29/10/17)

Thanks guys!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dubz (30/10/17)

Happy Birthday 
@Kaosfury 
@Mahlie 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Willyza (30/10/17)

@Kaosfury
@Mahlie

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SAVaper (30/10/17)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Kaosfury 
@Mahlie

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mahlie (30/10/17)

Thanks folks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (30/10/17)

Happy Birthday @Mahlie and @Kaosfury
Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ddk1979 (30/10/17)

@Kaosfury
@Mahlie
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dubz (31/10/17)

Happy Birthday 
@Friep 
@mildly.inked 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Friep (31/10/17)

Dubz said:


> Happy Birthday
> @Friep
> @mildly.inked
> Have a super day!


Thank you @Dubz 

And happy birthday @mildly.inked

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ddk1979 (31/10/17)

@Friep
@mildly.inked
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (31/10/17)

Oh my - I missed the birthday run this morning

Happy birthday @Friep and @mildly.inked 
Hope you have a great day!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kaosfury (31/10/17)

A very big thank you to all of you who took the time to wish me well. I had a great day. Thanksvapefam! 

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## AniDey (31/10/17)

Happy birthday @Friep and @mildly.inked

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Dubz (1/11/17)

Happy Birthday 
@Anneries 
@Baker 
@caroline 
@Kayzer 
@Wayne_Keenan 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Kayzer (1/11/17)

Dubz said:


> Happy Birthday
> @Anneries
> @Baker
> @caroline
> ...


Whoooopeee!!!!

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## SAVaper (1/11/17)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Anneries 
@Baker 
@caroline 
@Kayzer 
@Wayne_Keenan

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (1/11/17)

@Baker
@caroline
@Wayne_Keenan 

And especially to @Kayzer and @Anneries !!!!

Hope all of you have an amazing day!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (1/11/17)

@Anneries
@Baker
@caroline
@Kayzer
@Wayne_Keenan
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Friep (1/11/17)

@Anneries
@Baker
@caroline
@Kayzer
@Wayne_Keenan
Happy birthday hope you have an awesome day

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (2/11/17)

Happy Birthday 
@Ccoetzee 
@Rashid Essop Moosa 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rashid Essop Moosa (2/11/17)

Dubz said:


> Happy Birthday
> @Ccoetzee
> @Rashid Essop Moosa
> Have a super day!


Thanks @Dubz

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Stosta (2/11/17)

@Ccoetzee
@Rashid Essop Moosa

Hope you guys get tons of loot!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rashid Essop Moosa (2/11/17)

Stosta said:


> @Ccoetzee
> @Rashid Essop Moosa
> 
> Hope you guys get tons of loot!


Thank you so much Mr

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## SAVaper (2/11/17)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Ccoetzee 
@Rashid Essop Moosa

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Willyza (2/11/17)

@Ccoetzee
@Rashid Essop Moosa

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Friep (2/11/17)

Good morning and happy birthday:
@Ccoetzee
@Rashid Essop Moosa
Hope you guys have an awesome day.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ddk1979 (2/11/17)

@Ccoetzee
@Rashid Essop Moosa
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Dubz (3/11/17)

Happy Birthday 
@Chrisp 
@Duri 
@gatecrasherza1 
@ktk1217 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Willyza (3/11/17)

@Chrisp
@Duri
@gatecrasherza1
@ktk1217

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## SAVaper (3/11/17)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Chrisp 
@Duri 
@gatecrasherza1 
@ktk1217

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## ddk1979 (3/11/17)

@Chrisp
@Duri
@gatecrasherza1
@ktk1217
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## gatecrasherza1 (3/11/17)

Thanks guys

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Friep (3/11/17)

Happy birthday!
@Chrisp
@Duri
@gatecrasherza1
@ktk1217
Hope you guys had an awsome day.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Dubz (4/11/17)

Happy Birthday 
@B_rad 
@Filip 
@NielJoubert 
@Tanja 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Tanja (4/11/17)

Thank you very much! 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver (4/11/17)

Happy birthday 

@B_rad
@Filip 
@NielJoubert 

And special wishes to @Tanja !!

Hope you have a great day amd birthday weekend

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ddk1979 (4/11/17)

@B_rad
@Filip
@NielJoubert
@Tanja

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Willyza (4/11/17)

@B_rad
@Filip
@NielJoubert
@Tanja

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Tanja (4/11/17)

Silver said:


> Happy birthday
> 
> @B_rad
> @Filip
> ...


Thank you very much! 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Dubz (5/11/17)

Happy Birthday 
@Ameer 
@eboo 
@ljimmie05 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Willyza (5/11/17)

@Ameer
@eboo
@ljimmie05

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## ddk1979 (5/11/17)

@Ameer
@eboo
@ljimmie05
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Dubz (6/11/17)

Happy Birthday 
@Clarissa 
@Khane002 
@MoB16Zah 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Willyza (6/11/17)

@Clarissa
@Khane002
@MoB16Zah

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (6/11/17)

Happy birthday 

@Clarissa , @Khane002 and @MoB16Zah 

Have a lovely day

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MoB16Zah (6/11/17)

Many thanks gents

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Stosta (6/11/17)

@Clarissa
@Khane002
@MoB16Zah 

Have a great day guys and gal!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Friep (6/11/17)

Happy birthday
@Clarissa
@Khane002
@MoB16Zah 
May you have an awesome day.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Friep (6/11/17)

Happy belated birthday
@B_rad
@Filip
@NielJoubert
@Tanja
@Ameer
@eboo
@ljimmie05
Hope the birthdays where awesome.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## ddk1979 (6/11/17)

@Clarissa
@Khane002
@MoB16Zah
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Clarissa (6/11/17)

Thank you, guys! Hope you're all having an awesome day.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (6/11/17)

Happy birthday to you all and especially to @Clarissa, who has helped me a lot!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (7/11/17)

Happy Birthday 
@ARI 
@BlakMAgICIAN 
@cav5034 
@gavin 
@HappyCamper 
@Jan-Swart 
@Muchis 
@Protect_747 
@Samle 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Willyza (7/11/17)

@ARI
@BlakMAgICIAN
@cav5034
@gavin
@HappyCamper
@Jan-Swart
@Muchis
@Protect_747
@Samle

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (7/11/17)

Lots of birthdays today!

 Happy birthday

@ARI , @BlakMAgICIAN
@cav5034 , @gavin
@HappyCamper , @Jan-Swart
@Muchis , @Protect_747 , @Samle

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Muchis (7/11/17)

Silver said:


> Lots of birthdays today!
> 
> Happy birthday
> 
> ...


Dankie, thank you, siyabonga

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SAVaper (7/11/17)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@ARI 
@BlakMAgICIAN 
@cav5034 
@gavin 
@HappyCamper 
@Jan-Swart 
@Muchis 
@Protect_747 
@Samle

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ddk1979 (7/11/17)

@ARI
@BlakMAgICIAN
@cav5034
@gavin
@HappyCamper
@Jan-Swart
@Muchis
@Protect_747
@Samle
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dubz (8/11/17)

Happy Birthday 
@michael dos santos 
@Robin Cilliers 
@Schnitzel Frontier 
@StillSteepin 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Willyza (8/11/17)

@michael dos santos
@Robin Cilliers
@Schnitzel Frontier
@StillSteepin

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (8/11/17)

Happy Birthday 

@Robin Cilliers - from Supreme Vape
@michael dos santos 
@Schnitzel Frontier
@StillSteepin 

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Robin Cilliers (8/11/17)

Thanks guys truly appreciate it

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SAVaper (8/11/17)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@michael dos santos 
@Robin Cilliers 
@Schnitzel Frontier 
@StillSteepin


----------



## ddk1979 (8/11/17)

@michael dos santos
@Robin Cilliers
@Schnitzel Frontier
@StillSteepin
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## HappyCamper (8/11/17)

Hi,

Thank you all for the Birthday Wishes 

Regards

Happy Camper

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BATMAN (8/11/17)

Happy Birthday 
@gman211991 
@Keenep 
@Petrus 
@scoobz707 
@SmokelessFire 
@snowman123

Hope you guys see many more happy ones to come!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dubz (9/11/17)

Happy Birthday 
@AJC1 
@HotRod19579 
@Tash16v 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Willyza (9/11/17)

@AJC1
@HotRod19579
@Tash16v

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stosta (9/11/17)

@AJC1
@HotRod19579
@Tash16v 

Hope you guys have an amazing day!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SAVaper (9/11/17)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@AJC1 
@HotRod19579 
@Tash16v


----------



## BATMAN (9/11/17)

Happy Birthday!!!!
@AJC1 
@HotRod19579 
@Tash16v 
Hope you guys see many more happy ones to come!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tash16v (9/11/17)

Hi guys. Thanks for the well wishes. Much appreciated. 

Happy Birthday to the other guys celebrating today as well. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979 (9/11/17)

@AJC1
@HotRod19579
@Tash16v
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dubz (11/11/17)

Happy Birthday 
@Homer 
@MR_F 
@Pana 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (11/11/17)

Happy birthday

@MR_F , @Homer and @Pana

Have a great day and weekend

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Willyza (11/11/17)

@Homer
@MR_F
@Pana

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ddk1979 (11/11/17)

@Homer
@MR_F
@Pana
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dubz (13/11/17)

Happy Birthday 
@Bradley1311 
@MY Vape E-liquids 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Willyza (13/11/17)

@Bradley1311
@MY Vape E-liquids

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (13/11/17)

Happy birthday

@MY Vape E-liquids and @Bradley1311 

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MR_F (13/11/17)

Thanks for the wishes guys

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979 (13/11/17)

@Bradley1311
@MY Vape E-liquids
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BATMAN (13/11/17)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY
@Bradley1311
@MY Vape E-liquids
Hope you have an awesome day and see many more happy years to come!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## MY Vape E-liquids (13/11/17)

Thanks for the wishes guys

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dubz (14/11/17)

Happy Birthday 
@ismail11 
@Jus_Joos 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Willyza (14/11/17)

@ismail11
@Jus_Joos

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SAVaper (14/11/17)

Good morning and happy birthday to 
@ismail11
@Jus_Joos

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (14/11/17)

@ismail11
@Jus_Joos

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ddk1979 (14/11/17)

@ismail11
@Jus_Joos
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dubz (15/11/17)

Happy Birthday @SpiralSequence . Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Willyza (15/11/17)

@SpiralSequence

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (15/11/17)

Happy birthday @SpiralSequence !!
Have a super day

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SAVaper (15/11/17)

Good morning and happy birthday to 
@SpiralSequence

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst (15/11/17)

To all vapers that have had a birthday here since my last post here. I just want to say a very happy birthday to you all. I might not know all of you, some of you I might. Hope it was a cloudy day filled with amazing flavours.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (15/11/17)

@SpiralSequence
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dubz (16/11/17)

Happy birthday @raihaan . Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Willyza (16/11/17)

@raihaan

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SAVaper (16/11/17)

Good morning and happy birthday to 
@raihaan


----------



## Stosta (16/11/17)

@raihaan !!!

Hope you have an epic day, despite the crappy weather we have down here today!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ddk1979 (16/11/17)

@raihaan
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dubz (17/11/17)

Happy Birthday 
@Kuhlkatz 
@moolies86 
@Pindyman 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (17/11/17)

@Kuhlkatz
@moolies86
@Pindyman

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (17/11/17)

Good morning and happy birthday to 
@Kuhlkatz 
@moolies86 
@Pindyman

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (17/11/17)

@Kuhlkatz
@moolies86
@Pindyman
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (17/11/17)

Thanks for the well wishes everyone !

 Happy birthday to @moolies86 and @Pindyman  I hope you guys have a lekke one !

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Pindyman (17/11/17)

Thanks for the birthday wishes guys @Kuhlkatz @Dubz @ddk1979 @SAVaper

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (18/11/17)

Happy birthday for yesterday (missed it by about 15minutes)

To @moolies86 and @Pindyman


----------



## Silver (18/11/17)

And to @Kuhlkatz !
Special member of our Admin & Mod team!
Thanks for all you have done for us over the years @Kuhlkatz 

Hope you have a great birthday weekend!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (18/11/17)

Happy birthday @Maximum . Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Willyza (18/11/17)

@Maximum

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ddk1979 (18/11/17)

@Maximum
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dubz (19/11/17)

Happy Birthday 
@Karriem 
@MoeB786 
@Noelspark 
@Yatie 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Willyza (19/11/17)

@Karriem
@MoeB786
@Noelspark
@Yatie

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ddk1979 (19/11/17)

@Karriem
@MoeB786
@Noelspark
@Yatie
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (19/11/17)

Happy birthday 

@MoeB786 , @Karriem

@Noelspark , @Yatie 

Hope you are having a great day!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (20/11/17)

Happy Birthday 
@Brenden 
@Necropolis 
@Pinksunshine 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Willyza (20/11/17)

@Brenden
@Necropolis
@Pinksunshine

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (20/11/17)

Happy birthday

@Brenden , @Necropolis , @Pinksunshine 

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BATMAN (20/11/17)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY 
@ismail11
@Jus_Joos


----------



## BATMAN (20/11/17)

happy belated birthday To @moolies86 and @Pindyman!!

Hope it was a lekker one


----------



## ddk1979 (20/11/17)

@Brenden
@Necropolis
@Pinksunshine
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dubz (21/11/17)

Happy Birthday 
@arbdullah 
@BigGuy 
@BubiSparks 
@Vaporeon 
@z3r0 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Willyza (21/11/17)

@arbdullah
@BigGuy
@BubiSparks
@Vaporeon
@z3r0

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver (21/11/17)

Happy birthday 

@arbdullah , @BubiSparks 
@Vaporeon , @z3r0

And @BigGuy from Sir Vape!

Have a great day !

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (21/11/17)

Specially to my fellow Durbanites!!!

@arbdullah
@BigGuy

But also to 

@BubiSparks
@Vaporeon
@z3r0 

Hope you guys all have an amazing day!!

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (21/11/17)

@arbdullah
@BigGuy
@BubiSparks
@Vaporeon
@z3r0
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## arbdullah (21/11/17)

Thanks @ddk1979 @Stosta @Silver @Willyza @Dubz - appreciate it!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dubz (22/11/17)

Happy Birthday 
@Geldart39 
@Jordan B 
@wazarmoto 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Willyza (22/11/17)

@Geldart39
@Jordan B
@wazarmoto

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stosta (22/11/17)

@Geldart39
@Jordan B
@wazarmoto 

Have an awesome day guys!!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Geldart39 (22/11/17)

Thank you everyone. Much appreciated

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SAVaper (22/11/17)

Good morning and happy birthday to 
@Geldart39
@Jordan B
@wazarmoto


----------



## ddk1979 (22/11/17)

@Geldart39
@Jordan B
@wazarmoto
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dubz (23/11/17)

Happy Birthday 
@Jcm 
@ZeeRSA 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (23/11/17)

@Jcm
@ZeeRSA

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (23/11/17)

Good morning and happy birthday to 
@Jcm
@ZeeRSA

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (23/11/17)

@Jcm
@ZeeRSA
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (24/11/17)

Happy Birthday 
@AmaanVS 
@Aydhin 
@Syclone143 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Willyza (24/11/17)

@AmaanVS
@Aydhin
@Syclone143

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ddk1979 (24/11/17)

@AmaanVS
@Aydhin
@Syclone143
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dubz (25/11/17)

Happy Birthday 
@Baardmeester 
@Derkster_122 
@DrKolver 
@tool 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Willyza (25/11/17)

@Baardmeester
@Derkster_122
@DrKolver
@tool

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## SAVaper (25/11/17)

Good morning and happy birthday to 
@Baardmeester
@Derkster_122
@DrKolver
@tool

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ddk1979 (25/11/17)

@Baardmeester
@Derkster_122
@DrKolver
@tool
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Dubz (26/11/17)

Happy Birthday 
@blujeenz 
@Mac75 
@mike smith 
@mike_vapes 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 2


----------



## Willyza (26/11/17)

@blujeenz
@Mac75
@mike smith
@mike_vapes

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 2


----------



## SAVaper (26/11/17)

Good morning and happy birthday to 
@blujeenz
@Mac75
@mike smith
@mike_vapes

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## ddk1979 (26/11/17)

@blujeenz - you've been quiet for too long
@Mac75
@mike smith
@mike_vapes
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 2


----------



## Silver (26/11/17)

Happy Birthday 

@blujeenz , @Mac75

@mike smith , @mike_vapes

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Mac75 (26/11/17)

Thank you all for the wishes!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Mac75 (26/11/17)

Best wishes to @blujeenz @mike smith and @mike_vapes. Have a great day guys!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (27/11/17)

Happy Birthday 
@Bryan 
@Mender31 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Willyza (27/11/17)

@Bryan
@Mender31

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (27/11/17)

Happy birthday @Bryan and @Mender31 
Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SAVaper (27/11/17)

Good morning and happy birthday to 
@Bryan
@Mender31

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mender31 (27/11/17)

Thanx everyone! Appreciate it! And happy birthday to @Bryan

Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Stosta (27/11/17)

@Mender31 and @Bryan !!

Hope you have a great day guys, and that you're spoilt rotten!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ddk1979 (27/11/17)

@Bryan
@Mender31
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dubz (28/11/17)

Happy Birthday 
@Moomba 
@Nikhil Matabadal 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Willyza (28/11/17)

@Moomba
@Nikhil Matabadal

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SAVaper (28/11/17)

Good morning and happy birthday to 
@Moomba
@Nikhil Matabadal

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979 (28/11/17)

@Moomba
@Nikhil Matabadal
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dubz (29/11/17)

Happy Birthday @BaD Mountain . Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (29/11/17)

@BaD Mountain

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (29/11/17)

Happy birthday to 

@BaD Mountain - from Rebel Revolution Vape

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BaD Mountain (29/11/17)

@Dubz @Willyza @Silver Thank you guys!!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ddk1979 (29/11/17)

@BaD Mountain
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (29/11/17)

@BaD Mountain !!!

Hope you have a great day guy!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (30/11/17)

Happy Birthday 
@Riyaad Mohamed 
@skola 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (30/11/17)

@Riyaad Mohamed
@skola

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (30/11/17)

Happy birthday

@skola and @Riyaad Mohamed 

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## skola (30/11/17)

Thanks @Dubz @Willyza and @Silver!! 
Always the first after my wife to wish me a Happy Birthday! LOL 
Happy Birthday @Riyaad Mohamed!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (30/11/17)

skola said:


> Thanks @Dubz @Willyza and @Silver!!
> Always the first after my wife to wish me a Happy Birthday! LOL
> Happy Birthday @Riyaad Mohamed!



Have a great day @skola - hope you get spoilt!
And thanks for the support here over such a long time

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## skola (30/11/17)

Silver said:


> Have a great day @skola - hope you get spoilt!
> And thanks for the support here over such a long time


Much appreciated @Silver! I hope so too 
It's been a pleasure being part of the forum. Looking at the date I joined, looks like I've been slacking and need to up my posts..

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (30/11/17)

skola said:


> Much appreciated @Silver! I hope so too
> It's been a pleasure being part of the forum. Looking at the date I joined, looks like I've been slacking and need to up my posts..



Lol
But i know you are around and monitoring - and i always see great posts from you from time to time and its super.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (30/11/17)

skola said:


> Much appreciated @Silver! I hope so too
> It's been a pleasure being part of the forum. Looking at the date I joined, looks like I've been slacking and need to up my posts..


Happy birthday to a bearded brother!!

      

Hope you have an amazing day @skola !

And to you too @Riyaad Mohamed !

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## skola (30/11/17)

Stosta said:


> Happy birthday to a bearded brother!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks brother! Much appreciated man..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVaper (30/11/17)

Good morning and happy birthday to 
@Riyaad Mohamed
@skola

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Riyaad Mohamed (30/11/17)

Thanks a lot guys @Dubz @Willyza @Silver and @SAVaper , I know im still new around here but this forum has been a big help and also bad thing on my wallet lol. And happy birthday to you too @skola.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ddk1979 (30/11/17)

@Riyaad Mohamed
@skola
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dubz (1/12/17)

Happy Birthday 
@greybush 
@LynkedZA 
@Moosa86 
@stixx 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Willyza (1/12/17)

@greybush
@LynkedZA
@Moosa86
@stixx

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Stosta (1/12/17)

@greybush
@LynkedZA
@Moosa86
@stixx 

Have a great day guys!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver (1/12/17)

Happy Birthday 

@greybush , @LynkedZA
@Moosa86 , @stixx

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (1/12/17)

Riyaad Mohamed said:


> Thanks a lot guys @Dubz @Willyza @Silver and @SAVaper , I know im still new around here but this forum has been a big help and also bad thing on my wallet lol. And happy birthday to you too @skola.



Great to hear @Riyaad Mohamed 
As long as this forum is helping you to keep off the stinkies then i think you are a winner

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979 (1/12/17)

@greybush
@LynkedZA
@Moosa86
@stixx
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dubz (2/12/17)

Happy Birthday @Hardtail1969 . Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Hardtail1969 (2/12/17)

Dubz said:


> Happy Birthday @Hardtail1969 . Have a super day!



Thanks! Sure it will be a blast!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Willyza (2/12/17)

@Hardtail1969

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Stosta (2/12/17)

@Hardtail1969 

Have an epic day!!!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## ddk1979 (2/12/17)

@Hardtail1969
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Dubz (4/12/17)

Happy Birthday 
@bennotaute 
@Henlo11 
@Rowan Francis 
@The Newby 
@Vapingamer87 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Willyza (4/12/17)

@bennotaute
@Henlo11
@Rowan Francis
@The Newby
@Vapingamer87

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (4/12/17)

Happy birthday

@Rowan Francis , @The Newby 

@bennotaute , @Henlo11, @Vapingamer87

Have a great day guys!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kuhlkatz (4/12/17)

Happy Birthday to @Rowan Francis , @bennotaute , @Henlo11 , @The Newby and @Vapingamer87 

Hope you have a good one guys !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979 (4/12/17)

@bennotaute
@Henlo11
@Rowan Francis
@The Newby
@Vapingamer87
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dubz (5/12/17)

Happy Birthday 
@sam barnard 
@Spikester 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SAVaper (5/12/17)

Good morning and happy birthday to 
@sam barnard
@Spikester


----------



## Willyza (5/12/17)

@sam barnard
@Spikester

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BATMAN (5/12/17)

happy birthday!!

@Geldart39
@Jordan B
@wazarmoto


----------



## ddk1979 (5/12/17)

@sam barnard
@Spikester
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dubz (6/12/17)

Happy Birthday 
@DracesBane 
@jamescampbell612 
@jamie 
@RiVape 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (6/12/17)

@DracesBane
@jamescampbell612
@jamie
@RiVape
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## DracesBane (6/12/17)

ddk1979 said:


> View attachment 115466
> 
> 
> @DracesBane
> ...



Thank you! 
And HAPPY HAPPY to the rest of the peeps sharing this day.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dubz (7/12/17)

Happy Birthday 
@Batiatus 
@Ben Beneke 
@kcarroll364 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kcarroll364 (7/12/17)

Dubz said:


> Happy Birthday
> @Batiatus
> @Ben Beneke
> @kcarroll364
> Have a super day!


Thank you 

Sent from my HTC6545LVW using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVaper (7/12/17)

Good morning and happy birthday to 
@Batiatus
@Ben Beneke
@kcarroll364


----------



## ddk1979 (7/12/17)

@Batiatus
@Ben Beneke
@kcarroll364
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Willyza (7/12/17)

@Batiatus
@Ben Beneke
@kcarroll364

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dubz (9/12/17)

Happy Birthday 
@Davidmac100 
@gh0st_reap3r 
@Smurfi129 
@Zahz 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Willyza (9/12/17)

@Davidmac100
@gh0st_reap3r
@Smurfi129
@Zahz

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ddk1979 (9/12/17)

@Davidmac100
@gh0st_reap3r
@Smurfi129
@Zahz
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dubz (10/12/17)

Happy Birthday 
@Jaco Moller 
@pecunium 
@Riaz 
@Singlecoilguy 
@Vape0206 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Willyza (10/12/17)

@Jaco Moller
@pecunium
@Riaz
@Singlecoilguy
@Vape0206

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ddk1979 (10/12/17)

@Jaco Moller
@pecunium
@Riaz
@Singlecoilguy
@Vape0206
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (10/12/17)

Happy birthday

@Riaz - long time member and previous member of the Admin & Mod Team - howzit Riaz!
@pecunium - from Wicked Wicks
@Vape0206 , @Jaco Moller , @Singlecoilguy 

Have a great day !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pecunium (10/12/17)

Thank you so much everyone! Much love! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (10/12/17)

Happy birthday to @Riaz , @pecunium , @Vape0206 , @Jaco Moller and @Singlecoilguy 

I hope you all have a great day !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (11/12/17)

Happy Birthday 
@baardbek 
@douglaswhite180 
@Neptune 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Willyza (11/12/17)

@baardbek
@douglaswhite180
@Neptune

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Riaz (11/12/17)

Thanks for the wishes guys 

Much appreciated

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## ddk1979 (11/12/17)

@baardbek
@douglaswhite180
@Neptune
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dubz (12/12/17)

Happy Birthday @ShaunM . Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Willyza (12/12/17)

@ShaunM

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stosta (12/12/17)

@ShaunM !

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ddk1979 (12/12/17)

@ShaunM
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BATMAN (12/12/17)

Happy birthday
@DracesBane
@jamescampbell612
@jamie
@RiVape

have a lekker day further!!


----------



## Dubz (13/12/17)

Happy Birthday @NeXuS . Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Willyza (13/12/17)

@NeXuS

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stosta (13/12/17)

@NeXuS !

Hope you have an awesome day bud!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (13/12/17)

Happy birthday @NeXuS 
Enjoy the day!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979 (13/12/17)

@NeXuS
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dubz (14/12/17)

Happy Birthday 
@Ahmed Kara 
@Barno van der Westhuizen 
@Eisenhorn 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Willyza (14/12/17)

@Ahmed Kara
@Barno van der Westhuizen
@Eisenhorn

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SAVaper (14/12/17)

Good morning and happy birthday to 
@Ahmed Kara
@Barno van der Westhuizen
@Eisenhorn

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (14/12/17)

Happy birthday

@Eisenhorn , @Ahmed Kara and @Barno van der Westhuizen 

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eisenhorn (14/12/17)

Silver said:


> Happy birthday
> 
> @Eisenhorn , @Ahmed Kara and @Barno van der Westhuizen
> 
> Have a great day!


Thank you all for the wishes!
Happy birthday to all that I share this anniversary of being dragged into this world with. 

Sent from my F3111 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Stosta (14/12/17)

@Ahmed Kara
@Barno van der Westhuizen
@Eisenhorn 

Hope you guys have an amazing day!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ddk1979 (14/12/17)

@Ahmed Kara
@Barno van der Westhuizen
@Eisenhorn
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dubz (15/12/17)

Happy Birthday 
@AndreP80 
@Frostbite 
@Lingogrey 
@PhillipF 
@shaid davids 
@VapeGrrl 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Willyza (15/12/17)

@AndreP80
@Frostbite
@Lingogrey
@PhillipF
@shaid davids
@VapeGrrl

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## SAVaper (15/12/17)

Good morning and happy birthday to 
@AndreP80
@Frostbite
@Lingogrey
@PhillipF
@shaid davids
@VapeGrrl

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (15/12/17)

Two awesome vendors today!!!

@Frostbite and @VapeGrrl !!!

And a very special member @Lingogrey ! 

Also to:
@AndreP80
@PhillipF
@shaid davids

Hope you guys all have a great day!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Frostbite (15/12/17)

Thanks Chap!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (15/12/17)

Happy birthday !

@VapeGrrl - from Vape Club 
@Frostbite - from Atomix Vapes

@Lingogrey 

@PhillipF , @AndreP80 , @shaid davids 

Have a great day and festive season!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ddk1979 (15/12/17)

@AndreP80
@Frostbite
@Lingogrey
@PhillipF
@shaid davids
@VapeGrrl
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lingogrey (15/12/17)

Thank you so much @Dubz , @Willyza, @SAVaper , @Stosta , @Silver, and @ddk1979 !

A very happy birthday to @VapeGrrl , @Frostbite , @AndreP80 , @PhillipF , and @shaid davids !

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Kuhlkatz (15/12/17)

Happy Birthday all 
@VapeGrrl, @Frostbite and @Lingogrey 
@PhillipF , @AndreP80 and @shaid davids

Hope your day has been an exceptional one !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Agent X (15/12/17)

Happy birthday@raihaan


----------



## Lingogrey (15/12/17)

Kuhlkatz said:


> Happy Birthday all
> @VapeGrrl, @Frostbite and @Lingogrey
> @PhillipF , @AndreP80 and @shaid davids
> 
> Hope your day has been an exceptional one !


Thank you very much @Kuhlkatz !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (16/12/17)

Happy Birthday @Yusuf Cape Vaper . Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Willyza (16/12/17)

@Yusuf Cape Vaper

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kuhlkatz (16/12/17)

Happy Birthday @Yusuf Cape Vaper 

Hope you have a good one !


----------



## ddk1979 (16/12/17)

@Yusuf Cape Vaper
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (16/12/17)

Happy birthday @Yusuf Cape Vaper !!!

Long time member , cloud competition champion and now part of Vape Empire Supporting Vendor!

Hope you have a super day Yusuf

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dubz (17/12/17)

Happy Birthday @Vino1718 . Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Willyza (17/12/17)

@Vino1718

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (17/12/17)

Happy birthday @Vino1718 - have a great day!!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ddk1979 (17/12/17)

@Vino1718
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dubz (18/12/17)

Happy Birthday @vicTor . Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Willyza (18/12/17)

@vicTor

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Stosta (18/12/17)

@vicTor !!!

Hope you have a great day buddy!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (18/12/17)

Happy birthday @vicTor - have a great day!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicTor (18/12/17)

hi thanks all, appreciate it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BATMAN (18/12/17)

Happy belated !!

@Ahmed Kara
@Barno van der Westhuizen
@Eisenhorn


----------



## ddk1979 (18/12/17)

@vicTor
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Vino1718 (18/12/17)

Thanks for all the wishes yesterday guys. Much love

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Dubz (20/12/17)

Happy Birthday 
@Dismissal 
@Keyaam 
@OreO 
@Rudolph 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Willyza (20/12/17)

@Dismissal
@Keyaam
@OreO
@Rudolph

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## SAVaper (20/12/17)

Good morning and happy birthday to 
@Dismissal
@Keyaam
@OreO
@Rudolph

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (20/12/17)

@Keyaam - One of the guys behind the delicious ICED juice! 

@Dismissal
@OreO
@Rudolph

Hope all of you guys have an amazing day!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (20/12/17)

Happy birthday

@Keyaam - from Boost!
@OreO , @Rudolph , @Dismissal 

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger (20/12/17)

vicTor said:


> hi thanks all, appreciate it


Belated Happy birthday wishes @vicTor , missed the thread. Hope it was great


----------



## Room Fogger (20/12/17)

Happy birthday @Vino1718 .


----------



## Keyaam (20/12/17)

Thank you!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## vicTor (20/12/17)

Room Fogger said:


> Belated Happy birthday wishes @vicTor , missed the thread. Hope it was great



hi Mr @Room Fogger , no problem and yes it was great thanks

go forth and fog some rooms !!!

have a peachy day

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kuhlkatz (20/12/17)

Happy Birthday @Keyaam , @Dismissal , @OreO and @Rudolph 

Have a good one guys !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979 (20/12/17)

@Dismissal
@Keyaam
@OreO
@Rudolph
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dubz (21/12/17)

Happy Birthday 
@Bone 
@Maxxis 
@McGeezy21 
@Rafiq 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta (21/12/17)

@Maxxis - Hope you're spoiling the Lung-Candy team with some cake today!

@Bone
@McGeezy21
@Rafiq 


Hope you guys have an epic Thursday Birthday!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (21/12/17)

Happy birthday to 

@Rafiq , @Bone, @McGeezy21 

And to @Maxxis from Lung Candy

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Willyza (21/12/17)

@Bone
@Maxxis
@McGeezy21
@Rafiq

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## McGeezy21 (21/12/17)

Thank You! Much Appreciated

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rafiq (21/12/17)

Silver said:


> Happy birthday to
> 
> @Rafiq , @Bone, @McGeezy21
> 
> ...


Thank you!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ddk1979 (21/12/17)

@Bone
@Maxxis
@McGeezy21
@Rafiq
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kuhlkatz (21/12/17)

Happy Birthday to @Maxxis , @Rafiq , @Bone and @McGeezy21 

Have a lekke one guys !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (22/12/17)

Happy Birthday 
@Bill 
@DV_8 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Willyza (22/12/17)

@Bill
@DV_8

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stosta (22/12/17)

@Bill 
@DV_8

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (22/12/17)

Happy birthday @Bill and @DV_8 - have a great one and a super weekend!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (23/12/17)

Happy Birthday 
@Achmat89 
@Mr Dormehl 
@n00b13 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Willyza (23/12/17)

@Achmat89
@Mr Dormehl
@n00b13

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (23/12/17)

Happy birthday

@Achmat89 , @Mr Dormehl , @n00b13 

Have a great day and weekend!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (24/12/17)

Happy Birthday @Dinxster . Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Willyza (24/12/17)

@Dinxster

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (24/12/17)

Happy birthday @Dinxster - from Valley Vapour!
Have a great day and festive season!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger (24/12/17)

Happy Birthday @Dinxster , may the extra year bring good things!


----------



## Dubz (25/12/17)

Happy Birthday 
@BeenoVape 
@tdifr62 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Willyza (25/12/17)

@BeenoVape
@tdifr62

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (25/12/17)

Happy birthday @BeenoVape and @tdifr62 

Have a super day and if you are celebrating Xmas then Merry Xmas to you and your families too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger (25/12/17)

, @BeenoVape and @tdifr62 ,may the year ahead hold only good things for you.


----------



## Dubz (26/12/17)

Happy Birthday 
@Dwarfy 
@Gilly 
@TerenceR 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Room Fogger (26/12/17)

@Dwarfy @Gilly @TerenceR , enjoy you special day.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Willyza (26/12/17)

@Dwarfy
@Gilly
@TerenceR

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dubz (27/12/17)

Happy Birthday 
@Divan Smit 
@Smoke_A_Llama 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (27/12/17)

Dubz said:


> Happy Birthday
> @Divan Smit
> @Smoke_A_Llama
> Have a super day!


Thank you kind Sir 

Happy birthday @Divan Smit

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Willyza (27/12/17)

@Divan Smit
@Smoke_A_Llama

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (27/12/17)

Happy Birthday @Divan Smit and @Smoke_A_Llama 

Have a great day !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (27/12/17)

Happy birthday 

@Smoke_A_Llama 
And @Divan Smit from Vapers Corner

Have a great day!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (27/12/17)

@Smoke_A_Llama 
@Divan Smit 

Hope you guys have an awesome day, and don't get screwed over with presents seeing as that your birthdays are so close to Christmas!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Room Fogger (27/12/17)

@Divan Smit , hope you will have a great day! @Smoke_A_Llama , happy birthday Sir, may it be exquisite. Happy clouds to you both

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Carnival (27/12/17)

Happy Birthday guys!! Have an awesome day  @Divan Smit and @Smoke_A_Llama

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (28/12/17)

Happy Birthday @Joey786 . Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (28/12/17)

Happy birthday @Joey786 
Have a lovely day!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta (28/12/17)

@Joey786 !!!

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Willyza (28/12/17)

@Joey786

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Room Fogger (28/12/17)

@Joey786 , hope that you will have a great day.


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (28/12/17)

Happy birthday @Joey786


----------



## ddk1979 (28/12/17)

BELATED HAPPY BIRTHDAY GREETINGS TO:

@Bill
@DV_8
@Achmat89
@Mr Dormehl
@n00b13
@Dinxster
@BeenoVape
@tdifr62
@Dwarfy
@Gilly
@TerenceR
@Divan Smit
@Smoke_A_Llama

Hope you had an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ddk1979 (28/12/17)

@Joey786
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dubz (29/12/17)

Happy Birthday 
@Crystal Vapes 
@Midrian 
@OPium46 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Willyza (29/12/17)

@Crystal Vapes
@Midrian
@OPium46

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stosta (29/12/17)

@Crystal Vapes
@Midrian
@OPium46

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ddk1979 (29/12/17)

@Crystal Vapes
@Midrian
@OPium46
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger (29/12/17)

Happy Birthday @Crystal Vapes , @Midrian , @OPium46 ,
Wishes for a great day and a great year ahead


----------



## Dubz (30/12/17)

Happy Birthday 
@BradfordVapes 
@Vape Monster 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Willyza (30/12/17)

@BradfordVapes
@Vape Monster

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger (30/12/17)

Happy birthday @BradfordVapes and @Vape Monster , enjoy your special day. Many happy clouds

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (30/12/17)

Happy birthday @BradfordVapes and @Vape Monster 
Have a great day and weekend!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (30/12/17)

Happy birthday @Smoke_A_Llama and @Divan Smit

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dubz (31/12/17)

Happy Birthday 
@Evil_Toast 
@Travis 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (31/12/17)

@Evil_Toast @Travis . Happy Birthday to you both.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Willyza (31/12/17)

@Evil_Toast
@Travis

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (31/12/17)

Happy birthday @Evil_Toast and @Travis!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger (31/12/17)

Happy birthday @Evil_Toast and @Travis , enjoy your special day with your special vape. Many happy clouds to you.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Evil_Toast (31/12/17)

Lol, Thanks! Always amazes me when someone else shares my hatching day. Mainly because most people either A) don't believe you or B) think it's the best day to have one (NYE and all that. Spoiler, it's not).

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ddk1979 (31/12/17)

@Evil_Toast
@Travis
@BradfordVapes
@Vape Monster
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dubz (1/1/18)

Happy Birthday 
@AnimalZA 
@armando.duran.3538 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Willyza (1/1/18)

@AnimalZA
@armando.duran.3538

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Room Fogger (1/1/18)

Happy Birthday @AnimalZA and @armando.duran.3538 , enjoy your special day. Happy clouds

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ddk1979 (1/1/18)

@AnimalZA
@armando.duran.3538
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Daniel (1/1/18)

Evil_Toast said:


> Lol, Thanks! Always amazes me when someone else shares my hatching day. Mainly because most people either A) don't believe you or B) think it's the best day to have one (NYE and all that. Spoiler, it's not).


Lol try the 1st everyone either too drunk or too hung over to remeber

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (2/1/18)

Happy Birthday @ooogz . Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Willyza (2/1/18)

@ooogz

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BATMAN (2/1/18)

happy birthday!!

@AnimalZA
@armando.duran.3538

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979 (2/1/18)

@ooogz 
@Thisam 
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dubz (3/1/18)

Happy Birthday @Effjh . Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (3/1/18)

Happy birthday @Effjh 
Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (3/1/18)

@Effjh

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (3/1/18)

Happy Birthday @Effjh 

Hope you have a good one !

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (3/1/18)

@Effjh
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## BATMAN (3/1/18)

Happy Birthday @Effjh 

Hope you have a good one !

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (3/1/18)

Happy Birthday @Divan Smit and @Smoke_A_Llama!


----------



## Dubz (4/1/18)

Happy Birthday 
@acorn 
@Meehi 
@PdT 
@Samgoma 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (4/1/18)

Happy birthday

@acorn - long time member here !
@Samgoma 
@PdT and @Meehi 

Have a great day

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (4/1/18)

@acorn, @Meehi, @PdT and @Samgoma

Have an amazing day.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (4/1/18)

@acorn
@Meehi
@PdT
@Samgoma

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (4/1/18)

Happy Birthday @acorn , @Reinette , @Samgoma , @PdT and @Meehi 

Best wishes for a lekke day and I hope it's all smooth sailing for the year ahead !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## acorn (4/1/18)

Thank you @Dubz, @Silver, @Alex, @Willyza , @Kuhlkatz much appreciated, and congrats to my fellow birthday vapers: @Reinette , @Samgoma , @PdT and @Meehi.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## SAVaper (4/1/18)

Kuhlkatz said:


> Happy Birthday @acorn , @Reinette , @Samgoma , @PdT and @Meehi
> 
> Best wishes for a lekke day and I hope it's all smooth sailing for the year ahead !




Good morning and happy birthday

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reinette (4/1/18)

SAVaper said:


> Good morning and happy birthday


Thank you @SAVaper

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (5/1/18)

Happy Birthday @Brettkradue . Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SAVaper (5/1/18)

Good morning and happy birthday to 
@Brettkradue


----------



## Willyza (5/1/18)

@Brettkradue

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ddk1979 (5/1/18)

Belated happy Birthday to:
@acorn
@Meehi
@PdT
@Samgoma
Hope you had an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (5/1/18)

@Brettkradue
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dubz (6/1/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Caramia 
@hong_ming 
@Renoster 
@Sickboy77 
@Sterling Vape 
@Vape_Moe 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (6/1/18)

@Caramia
@hong_ming
@Renoster
@Sickboy77
@Sterling Vape
@Vape_Moe

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (6/1/18)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Caramia
@hong_ming
@Renoster
@Sickboy77
@Sterling Vape
@Vape_Moe

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## KZOR (6/1/18)

Now here are a few names i see quite often. 
Have a fantastic loving day filled with smiling events.
@Caramia @Renoster @Sickboy77 @Sterling Vape @Vape_Moe

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cornelius (6/1/18)

Happy Happy to one and all.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (6/1/18)

Happy birthday

@Caramia , @Sickboy77 
@Renoster , @Sterling Vape , @Vape_Moe 

Have a lovely day and weekend!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (6/1/18)

@Caramia
@hong_ming
@Renoster
@Sickboy77
@Sterling Vape
@Vape_Moe
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (7/1/18)

Happy Birthday @BluePengu . Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Willyza (7/1/18)

@BluePengu

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (7/1/18)

Happy Birthday, @BluePengu . Have a good one !

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ddk1979 (7/1/18)

@BluePengu 
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dubz (8/1/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Faiyaz Cheulkar 
@Günther 
@Nicholas Jones 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Willyza (8/1/18)

@Faiyaz Cheulkar
@Günther
@Nicholas Jones

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SAVaper (8/1/18)

Dubz said:


> Happy Birthday
> @Faiyaz Cheulkar
> @Günther
> @Nicholas Jones
> Have a super day!



Good morning and happy birthday.


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (8/1/18)

Thank you soo much

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979 (8/1/18)

@Faiyaz Cheulkar
@Günther
@Nicholas Jones
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dubz (10/1/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Bear_Vapes 
@DrewBurton48 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ddk1979 (10/1/18)

@Bear_Vapes
@DrewBurton48
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Dubz (11/1/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Fog Monsters Inc 
@RayDeny 
@Soprono 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver (11/1/18)

Happy birthday 

Long standing members @RayDeny and @Soprono 
Hope you have a super day !

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Soprono (11/1/18)

Thanks a mil guys (@Dubz and @Silver). Always appreciated from this thread!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ddk1979 (11/1/18)

@Fog Monsters Inc
@RayDeny
@Soprono
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dubz (12/1/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Faizel Bhamjee 
@Jengz 
@kissinmonki 
@PuffCounter 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver (12/1/18)

Happy birthday

@Jengz , @Faizel Bhamjee 
@kissinmonki , @PuffCounter 

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Willyza (12/1/18)

@Faizel Bhamjee
@Jengz
@kissinmonki
@PuffCounter

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ddk1979 (12/1/18)

@Faizel Bhamjee
@Jengz
@kissinmonki
@PuffCounter
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Alex (12/1/18)

@Faizel Bhamjee
@Jengz
@kissinmonki
@PuffCounter

Wishing you all an awesome day ahead.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Room Fogger (12/1/18)

@Faizel Bhamjee @Jengz @kissinmonki @PuffCounter , happy birthday, hope you will have a superb day.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kuhlkatz (12/1/18)

Happy Birthday @Jengz , @Faizel Bhamjee , @kissinmonki and @PuffCounter 

Have a good one, guys !

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Jengz (12/1/18)

I’ve been so scarce due to having such a blast in CT but thank you so much to the forumites for this awesomeness! Bitter sweet as I’m flying back to Jhb today. Shot to all for the messages and we’ll wishes, I will like accordingly once back home! Keep on vaping on

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Stosta (12/1/18)

Jengz said:


> I’ve been so scarce due to having such a blast in CT but thank you so much to the forumites for this awesomeness! Bitter sweet as I’m flying back to Jhb today. Shot to all for the messages and we’ll wishes, I will like accordingly once back home! Keep on vaping on


Happy birthday buddy!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (13/1/18)

Happy Birthday 
@camz_boss 
@devlin27 
@ErnstZA 
@rogerm1308 
@shabs 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (13/1/18)

@camz_boss
@devlin27
@ErnstZA
@rogerm1308
@shabs

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (13/1/18)

Happy birthday

@ErnstZA , @shabs , @camz_boss

@rogerm1308 , @devlin27 

Have a great day and weekend!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (13/1/18)

@ErnstZA @shabs @camz_boss @rogerm1308 @devlin27 
Enjoy your special day and have a great weekend.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cornelius (13/1/18)

Happy Happy!

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (13/1/18)

@camz_boss
@devlin27
@ErnstZA
@rogerm1308
@shabs
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (14/1/18)

Happy Birthday 
@baggiesberea 
@BGoran 
@Cherry_Bomber_GP 
@Fishvapes 
@Fydo 
@Gershwin 
@haffejee20 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Willyza (14/1/18)

@baggiesberea
@BGoran
@Cherry_Bomber_GP
@Fishvapes
@Fydo
@Gershwin
@haffejee20

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (14/1/18)

Have a vaping good year @Jengz !


----------



## Room Fogger (14/1/18)

Happy birthday 
@baggiesberea @BGoran @Cherry_Bomber_GP @Fishvapes @Fydo @Gershwin @haffejee20 hopy you all will have a great day.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger (14/1/18)

Happy birthday @Resistance , all the best for the day and the year forward. Happy clouds to you.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (14/1/18)

Happy Birthday @kev mac and @Resistance , also @baggiesberea , @BGoran , 
@Cherry_Bomber_GP , @Fishvapes , @Fydo , @Gershwin , @haffejee20 , @Tommie and @Vape addict 

Have a good one, and best wishes for the year ahead fellas !

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## ddk1979 (14/1/18)

@baggiesberea
@BGoran
@Cherry_Bomber_GP
@Fishvapes
@Fydo
@Gershwin
@haffejee20
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance (14/1/18)

Happy Birthday
@kev mac,
@baggiesberea ,
@BGoran ,
@Cherry_Bomber_GP , 
@Fishvapes ,
@Fydo , @Gershwin , 
@haffejee20 ,
@Tommie and 
@Vape addict
and everyone else that share this Birthday
and thank you everyone for your well wishes

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Fydo (14/1/18)

Happy birthday 
@Resistance @kev mac, @baggiesberea , @BGoran , @Cherry_Bomber_GP , @Fishvapes ,@Gershwin , @haffejee20 , @Tommie and @Vape addict
hope you had a blast today
thanks for the wishes

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (15/1/18)

@Fydo excellent bro and yours


----------



## Hooked (15/1/18)

Oh my gosh I missed your birthday @Resistance! I'm sooooo sorry! I hope that you have a vaping good year. Be happy; be healthy; be YOU!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (15/1/18)

@kev mac I missed yours too - Happy birthday and have a great year!


----------



## Resistance (15/1/18)

@Hooked my birthday is a whole month affair according to me you missed nothing.Thanks for the wishes

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## kev mac (15/1/18)

Hooked said:


> @kev mac I missed yours too - Happy birthday and have a great year!


Thanks,to you and to all extending birthday greetings.I'm terrible when it comes to names dates etc.so I appreciate the shout out!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dubz (15/1/18)

Happy Birthday 
@alex1501 
@Arshad1996 
@Ebrahim.A 
@epigrammatik 
@froststryker 
@IgB 
@LindzG 
@merlo 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## alex1501 (15/1/18)

Thank you @Dubz . Day already started great, with:

From my daughter.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (15/1/18)

Happy birthday 

@alex1501 , @Arshad1996 

@Ebrahim.A , @epigrammatik , @froststryker 
@IgB , @LindzG, @merlo 

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## alex1501 (15/1/18)

Thanks a lot @Silver .

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cornelius (15/1/18)

alex1501 said:


> Thank you @Dubz . Day already started great, with:
> View attachment 119115
> From my daughter.


That is a beauty. Congrats

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## alex1501 (15/1/18)

Cornelius said:


> That is a beauty. Congrats



Thank you @Cornelius , I love it and getting ready for this afternoon


with awesome craft beer from Knysna.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## ddk1979 (15/1/18)

@alex1501
@Arshad1996
@Ebrahim.A
@epigrammatik
@froststryker
@IgB
@LindzG
@merlo
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (15/1/18)

Happy Birthday @alex1501 
Great looking mod.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## alex1501 (15/1/18)

Many thanks @ddk1979 and @Puff the Magic Dragon .

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Willyza (15/1/18)

@alex1501
@Arshad1996
@Ebrahim.A
@epigrammatik
@froststryker
@IgB
@LindzG
@merlo

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## alex1501 (15/1/18)

Thank you @Willyza. 
It was a great day. Love my family and this place too.
Think I'm a bit bonkers now and should go to sleep.
Alex out.


----------



## Resistance (15/1/18)

@alex1501 geluk dude

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (16/1/18)

Happy Birthday 
@DreadZero 
@firvain 
@Limbo 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Room Fogger (16/1/18)

Birthday wishes to @DreadZero @firvain @Limbo , hope you will have a great day.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (16/1/18)

@DreadZero
@firvain
@Limbo

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ddk1979 (16/1/18)

@DreadZero
@firvain
@Limbo
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dubz (17/1/18)

Happy Birthday 
@akhalz 
@cfvanzyl0 
@efdsantos99 
@HAEZER 
@JadyvanZyl 
@macbeuz 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Room Fogger (17/1/18)

Happy birthday @akhalz @cfvanzyl0 @efdsantos99 @HAEZER @JadyvanZyl @macbeuz , enjoy your special day. Happy clouds to you as well

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Crafted Coils (17/1/18)

Dubz said:


> Happy Birthday
> @akhalz
> @cfvanzyl0
> @efdsantos99
> ...


My birthday isn't today 

Best wishes for all those celebrating today. May you guys see many many more.

Sent from my VIE-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dubz (17/1/18)

akhalz said:


> My birthday isn't today
> 
> Best wishes for all those celebrating today. May you guys see many many more.
> 
> Sent from my VIE-L09 using Tapatalk


The forum shows it as today. You must have made an error when you registered. Best to ask an admin to change it for you.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta (17/1/18)

@cfvanzyl0
@efdsantos99
@HAEZER
@JadyvanZyl
@macbeuz

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Willyza (17/1/18)

@cfvanzyl0
@efdsantos99
@HAEZER
@JadyvanZyl
@macbeuz

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ddk1979 (17/1/18)

@cfvanzyl0
@efdsantos99
@HAEZER
@JadyvanZyl
@macbeuz
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance (18/1/18)

happy birthday all you January babies


----------



## Dubz (18/1/18)

Happy Birthday 
@87hunter 
@ashley.pillay2 
@Drikusw 
@Iceman_ZA 
@KARSANIDISMARIOS 
@mc_zamo 
@MKID 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Room Fogger (18/1/18)

Happy birthday to you @87hunter @ashley.pillay2 @Drikusw @Iceman_ZA @KARSANIDISMARIOS @mc_zamo @MKID , hope you will have a wonderful day

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 87hunter (18/1/18)

Bit of an awkward one. I didn't know my birth date was out on tapatalk BUT my daughter was born this morning. How wierd is that

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (18/1/18)

Happy birthday

@87hunter 
@mc_zamo , @Drikusw 
@ashley.pillay2 , @Iceman_ZA 
@KARSANIDISMARIOS , @MKID 

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (18/1/18)

87hunter said:


> Bit of an awkward one. I didn't know my birth date was out on tapatalk BUT my daughter was born this morning. How wierd is that



Oh wow @87hunter 
BIG congrats on that!! Wishing you and your wife all the best with it

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (18/1/18)

87hunter said:


> Bit of an awkward one. I didn't know my birth date was out on tapatalk BUT my daughter was born this morning. How wierd is that



Hey hey - double celebrations - congrats @87hunter 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (18/1/18)

@87hunter 's daughter!!!! Big ups on this one guy! I hope you've banked some sleep!


@ashley.pillay2 
@Drikusw 
@Iceman_ZA 
@KARSANIDISMARIOS 
@mc_zamo 
@MKID

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Willyza (18/1/18)

@87hunter
@ashley.pillay2
@Drikusw
@Iceman_ZA
@KARSANIDISMARIOS
@mc_zamo
@MKID

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Stroodlepuff (18/1/18)

Theres one more birthday not on this list!

Happy birthday to a legend in the vaping industry and one of my best friends. @Paulie

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (18/1/18)

@Paulie you old rascal you!

Why are you hiding your birthday from us?!

Happy birthday guy, hope you have an epic day!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (18/1/18)

@87hunter
@ashley.pillay2
@Drikusw
@Iceman_ZA
@KARSANIDISMARIOS
@mc_zamo
@MKID
@Paulie
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (19/1/18)

Happy Birthday 
@19D66 
@BumbleBee 
@CraNium 
@DoubleD 
@irisev 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## Room Fogger (19/1/18)

Happy birthday to you, hope you will have a great one
@19D66 
@BumbleBee 
@CraNium 
@DoubleD 
@irisev 

Many happy clouds to you.

Reactions: Thanks 3


----------



## Silver (19/1/18)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Theres one more birthday not on this list!
> 
> Happy birthday to a legend in the vaping industry and one of my best friends. @Paulie
> 
> View attachment 119489



Oh my word, missed this yesterday!
@Paulie !!!!
Happy birthday for yesterday!
Wishing you all the best for the year ahead
And thanks for everything you have done for us and the community. You rock!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (19/1/18)

Happy birthday

@DoubleD - very long time member !!
@BumbleBee - from The Vape Guy - special word of thanks for all you have done for us @BumbleBee !

And to @CraNium, @irisev and @19D66 

Have a great day

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 3


----------



## Willyza (19/1/18)

@19D66
@BumbleBee
@CraNium
@DoubleD
@irisev

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 3


----------



## ddk1979 (19/1/18)

@19D66
@BumbleBee
@CraNium
@DoubleD
@irisev
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (19/1/18)

Happy birthday Vapers - special happy to the @BumbleBee dude 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (19/1/18)

87hunter said:


> Bit of an awkward one. I didn't know my birth date was out on tapatalk BUT my daughter was born this morning. How wierd is that



@87hunter oh WOW Congratulations on the birth of your daughter - on your birthday!


----------



## Hooked (19/1/18)

@BumbleBee and may you have many, many more!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (19/1/18)

Happy birthday @87hunter !


----------



## BumbleBee (19/1/18)

Thanks for all the birthday wishes folks 

and Happy birthday 
@19D66 
@CraNium 
@DoubleD 
@irisev

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 2


----------



## Dubz (20/1/18)

Happy Birthday 
@maxkool 
@Neval630 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SAVaper (20/1/18)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@maxkool
@Neval630


----------



## Room Fogger (20/1/18)

Happy birthday 
@maxkool 
@Neval630 
Many happy clouds to you


----------



## Silver (20/1/18)

Happy brithday @Neval630 and @maxkool 
Have a great day and weekend!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979 (20/1/18)

@maxkool
@Neval630
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Willyza (20/1/18)

@maxkool
@Neval630

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mida Khan (20/1/18)

Happi Happi @Shuaib Ally Jhan 

May the year be filled with all your hearts desires!


----------



## Dubz (21/1/18)

Happy Birthday 
@allie.le.roux 
@CypheR_Zer0 
@Eduardo 
@Flame3601 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Willyza (21/1/18)

@allie.le.roux
@CypheR_Zer0
@Eduardo
@Flame3601

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger (21/1/18)

Happy Birthday to
@allie.le.roux 
@CypheR_Zer0 
@Eduardo 
@Flame3601 

Enjoy your special day


----------



## Cornelius (21/1/18)

Happy Happy one and all.... 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## ddk1979 (21/1/18)

@allie.le.roux
@CypheR_Zer0
@Eduardo
@Flame3601
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dubz (22/1/18)

Happy Birthday 
@amareto 
@Average vapor Joe 
@B///Moodley 
@bhonshell37 
@Einstein43 
@Gizmo 
@ichigo 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## bhonshell37 (22/1/18)

Dubz said:


> Happy Birthday
> @amareto
> @Average vapor Joe
> @B///Moodley
> ...


A bit late....thank you 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## B///Moodley (22/1/18)

Thanks guys. My birthday is next month though.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## B///Moodley (22/1/18)

Dubz said:


> Happy Birthday
> @amareto
> @Average vapor Joe
> @bhonshell37
> ...



Happy birthday guys.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Room Fogger (22/1/18)

Happy Birthday 
@amareto 
@Average vapor Joe 
@bhonshell37 
@Einstein43 
@Gizmo 
@ichigo 
Have a great day!


----------



## bhonshell37 (22/1/18)

Thank you 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (22/1/18)

Happy birthday 

@amareto , @Average vapor Joe 
@bhonshell37 , @Einstein43 , @ichigo 

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (22/1/18)

And a special happy birthday wish to @Gizmo ! 

Wishing you a great day and year ahead.

Thanks @Gizmo for creating this forum !
It has made a big impact on the vaping journeys of many of us!
And thanks for all you have done and continue to do for us.
Big respect!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## SAVaper (22/1/18)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@amareto
@Average vapor Joe
@B///Moodley
@bhonshell37
@Einstein43
@Gizmo
@ichigo


----------



## Hooked (22/1/18)

Silver said:


> And a special happy birthday wish to @Gizmo !
> 
> Wishing you a great day and year ahead.
> 
> ...



Gizmo created this forum?? WOW! @Gizmo you are one special person! Happy birthday, happy year, happy life!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## amareto (22/1/18)

Thanks mates! 

Envoyé de mon SM-G930F en utilisant Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (22/1/18)

Happy birthday to the Catalyst! To my partner in Crime, To my partner in business, To my Partner in life!

You are a legend among men and a king in the industry! Here's to reaching the dirty 30's. I hope you have a wonderful day and that the next 30 years are just as awesome! I am so proud of everything you have done and so happy to be on this journey with you!

Have a good one @Gizmo

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Stroodlepuff (22/1/18)

And a special happy birthday to @amareto , @Average vapor Joe
@bhonshell37 , @Einstein43 , @ichigo aswell! Have a super one guys!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta (22/1/18)

@amareto
@Average vapor Joe
@B///Moodley
@bhonshell37
@Einstein43 
@ichigo 

And of course @Gizmo ! Can't believe you're only 30! You've achieved so much, and you look much wiser than a 30 year-old (backhanded compliment)!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ichigo (22/1/18)

Stosta said:


> @amareto
> @Average vapor Joe
> @B///Moodley
> @bhonshell37
> ...


I think I put the wrong birthday lol I need to check, mine is only in March #epicfail but thanks Guys n Girls

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## B///Moodley (22/1/18)

ichigo said:


> I think I put the wrong birthday lol I need to check, mine is only in March #epicfail but thanks Guys n Girls



Same here. I think we need admin to update our birthdays. 

Please and thank you. 22/02/95


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979 (22/1/18)

@amareto
@Average vapor Joe
@Einstein43
@Gizmo
Hope you have an awesome day.   


For the folks who have incorrectly (?) entered their birthdays:
@B///Moodley
@bhonshell37
@ichigo
Each of you need to contact the admins to correct this issue.

.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Carnival (22/1/18)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY @Gizmo!!!


----------



## Dubz (23/1/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Darrylth 
@hands 
@Joe4gti 
@m05am 
@Michael the Vapor 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Room Fogger (23/1/18)

Happy Birthday to you all
@Darrylth
@hands
@Joe4gti
@m05am
@Michael the Vapor
Hope you will have a stunning day! Many happy clouds to you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Joe4gti (23/1/18)

Thanks guys


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (23/1/18)

Happy birthday 

@Darrylth , @hands !

@Joe4gti , @m05am , @Michael the Vapor 

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (23/1/18)

@Darrylth
@hands
@Joe4gti
@m05am
@Michael the Vapor

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## SAVaper (23/1/18)

Good morning and happy birthday to 
@Darrylth
@hands
@Joe4gti
@m05am
@Michael the Vapor


----------



## Darrylth (23/1/18)

Thanks guys and Happy Birthday to those sharing this day with me

@hands
@Joe4gti
@m05am
@Michael the Vapor

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## ddk1979 (23/1/18)

@Darrylth
@hands
@Joe4gti
@m05am
@Michael the Vapor
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (23/1/18)

Have a great day :

@Darrylth
@hands
@Joe4gti
@m05am
@Michael the Vapor

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (24/1/18)

Happy Birthday 
@amitgole 
@duncan_ji 
@Goldfish619 
@mavric69 
@mbrennan1130 
@moe.kika 
@Morph699 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 2


----------



## Room Fogger (24/1/18)

Happy Birthday with a magical gift to you all, much needed Rain! 
@amitgole
@duncan_ji
@Goldfish619
@mavric69
@mbrennan1130
@moe.kika
@Morph699
Have a great day and many happy clouds to you.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## Stosta (24/1/18)

@amitgole
@duncan_ji
@Goldfish619
@mavric69
@mbrennan1130
@moe.kika
@Morph699

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 2


----------



## Willyza (24/1/18)

@amitgole
@duncan_ji
@Goldfish619
@mavric69
@mbrennan1130
@moe.kika
@Morph699

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 2


----------



## ddk1979 (24/1/18)

@amitgole
@duncan_ji
@Goldfish619
@mavric69
@mbrennan1130
@moe.kika
@Morph699
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 2


----------



## Dubz (25/1/18)

Happy Birthday 
@BeyondCustoms 
@faheemkhota 
@Flava 
@GavinS88 
@gryphon25 
@JC Rees 
@kitsokay 
@KZOR 
@madhoshival 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (25/1/18)

Happy birthday

@KZOR - long time member and great contributor here!

@Flava , @kitsokay , @gryphon25 
@BeyondCustoms , @faheemkhota , @GavinS88 
@JC Rees , @madhoshival 

Have a good day !

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (25/1/18)

@BeyondCustoms
@faheemkhota
@Flava
@GavinS88
@gryphon25
@JC Rees
@kitsokay 
@madhoshival 

And also long time contributor @KZOR !!!

Hope you guys all have an amazing day!

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (25/1/18)

Happy Birthday  

@BeyondCustoms
@faheemkhota
@Flava
@GavinS88
@gryphon25
@JC Rees
@kitsokay
@KZOR
@madhoshival

Hope you will all have a great day, and I hope @KZOR family mixed him a super birthday cake juice!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (25/1/18)

@BeyondCustoms
@faheemkhota
@Flava
@GavinS88
@gryphon25
@JC Rees
@kitsokay
@madhoshival
@KZOR

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Carnival (25/1/18)

HAPPY HAPPY BIRTHDAY to our awesome @KZOR 

Hope you have an excellent day!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## KZOR (25/1/18)

Thanks alot peops. Always great to receive best wishes from my online family as well.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## ddk1979 (25/1/18)

@KZOR - special birthday greetings to a committed forumite

@BeyondCustoms
@faheemkhota
@Flava
@GavinS88
@gryphon25
@JC Rees
@kitsokay
@madhoshival
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Flava (25/1/18)

Awesome reading the good wishes from fellow vapers. Thank you.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kuhlkatz (25/1/18)

Rather late than never  

 Happy Birthday to @KZOR , @BeyondCustoms , @faheemkhota , @Flava , @GavinS88 , @gryphon25 , @JC Rees , @kitsokay , @madhoshival 
Thanks for being such a steadfast contributor here @KZOR.

I hope you guys were showered in pressies, or at least had a great day. Best wishes for the year ahead to all of you !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dubz (26/1/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Gazzacpt 
@Irfaan Ebrahim 
@JasonVM 
@Mida Khan 
@popeskill 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim (26/1/18)

Dubz said:


> Happy Birthday
> @Gazzacpt
> @Irfaan Ebrahim
> @JasonVM
> ...


Thank you



Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger (26/1/18)

Wishes for a very Happy Birthday
@Gazzacpt
@Irfaan Ebrahim
@JasonVM
@Mida Khan
@popeskill
Hope you will all have a exceptional day!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (26/1/18)

Happy birthday 

@Gazzacpt - very long time member!

@Irfaan Ebrahim , @JasonVM , @popeskill 

And to @Mida Khan from ACE Of VAPES

Have a lovely day!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim (26/1/18)

Silver said:


> Happy birthday
> 
> @Gazzacpt - very long time member!
> 
> ...


Thanks silver 

Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979 (26/1/18)

@Gazzacpt
@Irfaan Ebrahim
@JasonVM
@Mida Khan
@popeskill
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Cornelius (26/1/18)

Happy Happy one and all. 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (26/1/18)

Happy Birthday @Gazzacpt , @Mida Khan , @Irfaan Ebrahim , @JasonVM , @popeskill and @queryn 

Have a good one !


----------



## Gazzacpt (26/1/18)

Thanks folks

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mida Khan (26/1/18)

Dubz said:


> Happy Birthday
> @Gazzacpt
> @Irfaan Ebrahim
> @JasonVM
> ...



Thank you @Dubz

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mida Khan (26/1/18)

Kuhlkatz said:


> Happy Birthday @Gazzacpt , @Mida Khan , @Irfaan Ebrahim , @JasonVM , @popeskill and @queryn
> 
> Have a good one !


Thank you @Kuhlkatz

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mida Khan (26/1/18)

Cornelius said:


> Happy Happy one and all.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


Thanks @Cornelius


----------



## Mida Khan (26/1/18)

ddk1979 said:


> View attachment 120105
> 
> 
> @Gazzacpt
> ...


Thanks @ddk1979

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mida Khan (26/1/18)

Silver said:


> Happy birthday
> 
> @Gazzacpt - very long time member!
> 
> ...


Thank you @Silver

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mida Khan (26/1/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Wishes for a very Happy Birthday
> @Gazzacpt
> @Irfaan Ebrahim
> @JasonVM
> ...


@Room Fogger Thank you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mida Khan (26/1/18)

@Gazzacpt 
@Irfaan Ebrahim
@JasonVM 
@popeskill 

Happy Birthday! 

May the year ahead be blessed!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Willyza (26/1/18)

@Gazzacpt
@Irfaan Ebrahim
@JasonVM
@Mida Khan
@popeskill

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Dubz (27/1/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Aqeelix 
@BENJI_G 
@Latrocius 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Willyza (27/1/18)

@Aqeelix
@BENJI_G
@Latrocius

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Hooked (27/1/18)

Belated Happy Birthday @Mida Khan !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979 (27/1/18)

@Aqeelix
@BENJI_G
@Latrocius
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Room Fogger (27/1/18)

Happy birthday 
@Aqeelix 
@BENJI_G 
@Latrocius 

Wishes for a great day and weekend

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Dubz (28/1/18)

Happy Birthday @jansteyn84  Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## antonherbst (28/1/18)

I have not posted here since last year. 

To everyone that has celebrated a birth day from my last post to now. 
Dudes and dudets. I hope it was an amazing one and that it was a “cloudy” day. 

Happy birthday to all.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Willyza (28/1/18)

@jansteyn84

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Room Fogger (28/1/18)

Happy birthday
@jansteyn84 
may you have a wonderful day.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Dubz (29/1/18)

Happy Birthday 
@5p1nn3k0p 
@BoogaBooga 
@clio.driver.7 
@daffy99 
@dolsen99 
@gouws.e 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Room Fogger (29/1/18)

Happy Birthday to all on your special day 
@5p1nn3k0p
@BoogaBooga
@clio.driver.7
@daffy99
@dolsen99
@gouws.e
Have a great day filled with happy clouds.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Willyza (29/1/18)

@5p1nn3k0p
@BoogaBooga
@clio.driver.7
@daffy99
@dolsen99
@gouws.e

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BATMAN (29/1/18)

happy birthday!!!

@5p1nn3k0p
@BoogaBooga
@clio.driver.7
@daffy99
@dolsen99
@gouws.e

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta (29/1/18)

@5p1nn3k0p
@BoogaBooga
@clio.driver.7
@daffy99
@dolsen99
@gouws.e

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## ddk1979 (29/1/18)

Firstly a BELATED HAPPY BIRTHDAY to @jansteyn84 , hope it was a great one.

To those celebrating their birthday today
@5p1nn3k0p
@BoogaBooga
@clio.driver.7
@daffy99
@dolsen99
@gouws.e

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Dubz (30/1/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Davyb 
@fayheem1 
@jm10 
@nawaazy 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Room Fogger (30/1/18)

@Davyb
@fayheem1
@jm10
@nawaazy
 Have a great day and an exceptional year.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Willyza (30/1/18)

@Davyb
@fayheem1
@jm10
@nawaazy

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Stosta (30/1/18)

@Davyb
@fayheem1
@jm10
@nawaazy

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ddk1979 (30/1/18)

@Davyb
@fayheem1
@jm10
@nawaazy
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BATMAN (30/1/18)

Happy Birthday!!
@Davyb
@fayheem1
@jm10
@nawaazy

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Davyb (30/1/18)

BATMAN said:


> Happy Birthday!!
> @Davyb
> @fayheem1
> @jm10
> @nawaazy


Thanks peeps

Sent from my EVA-L19 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dubz (31/1/18)

Happy Birthday 
@aayush 
@Deezo 
@DonnyX 
@liezlfra 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Willyza (31/1/18)

@aayush
@Deezo
@DonnyX
@liezlfra

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## liezlfra (31/1/18)

Willyza said:


> @aayush
> @Deezo
> @DonnyX
> @liezlfra


Thank you

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVaper (31/1/18)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@aayush
@Deezo
@DonnyX
@liezlfra

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta (31/1/18)

@aayush
@Deezo
@DonnyX
@liezlfra

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ddk1979 (31/1/18)

@aayush
@Deezo
@DonnyX
@liezlfra
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Cornelius (31/1/18)

Happy happy one and all

@aayush
@Deezo
@DonnyX
@liezlfra

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (1/2/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Anarki1892 
@DJ1 
@gerrie.coetzee 
@Scouse45 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## KZOR (1/2/18)

May you have a pleasant and peaceful day @Scouse45.
Happy birthday.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Willyza (1/2/18)

@Anarki1892
@DJ1
@gerrie.coetzee
@Scouse45

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (1/2/18)

Happy birthday

@Scouse45 

@gerrie.coetzee , @DJ1 , @Anarki1892 

Have a great day

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (1/2/18)

@Anarki1892
@DJ1
@gerrie.coetzee
@Scouse45

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (1/2/18)

Wishing you all a very happy birthday! 

@aayush
@Deezo
@DonnyX
@liezlfra


----------



## ddk1979 (1/2/18)

@Anarki1892
@DJ1
@gerrie.coetzee
@Scouse45
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (1/2/18)

Happy birthday to one and all! 

@Anarki1892
@DJ1
@gerrie.coetzee
@Scouse45

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (2/2/18)

Happy Birthday @A.I.roDynamics . Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Willyza (2/2/18)

@A.I.roDynamics

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ddk1979 (2/2/18)

@A.I.roDynamics
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BATMAN (2/2/18)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY !!!

@Anarki1892
@DJ1
@gerrie.coetzee
@Scouse45
Have a super

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scouse45 (2/2/18)

KZOR said:


> May you have a pleasant and peaceful day @Scouse45.
> Happy birthday.


Thanks homie! I only saw this now thanks to u kzor and everyone really appreciate it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dubz (3/2/18)

Happy Birthday 
@franshorn 
@GerritVisagie 
@Jblack 
@Keith Milton 
@kvs 
@Patricia 
@Stefan Griesel 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Willyza (3/2/18)

@franshorn
@GerritVisagie
@Jblack
@Keith Milton
@kvs
@Patricia
@Stefan Griesel

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## GerritVisagie (3/2/18)

Tx guys. 
And happy bday to my fellow agers


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Morph699 (3/2/18)

Thanks everybody for the wishes.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ddk1979 (3/2/18)

@franshorn
@GerritVisagie
@Jblack
@Keith Milton
@kvs
@Patricia
@Stefan Griesel
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Carnival (3/2/18)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!! @GerritVisagie  Hope it’s an excellent one!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dietz (3/2/18)

Happy Happs to all celebrating their Bday Tooday! Have a great one!

Sent from my SM-G928C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Room Fogger (3/2/18)

Happy Birthday wishes for a great day 
@franshorn 
@GerritVisagie 
@Jblack 
@Keith Milton 
@kvs 
@Patricia 
@Stefan Griesel 
Hope you all will have a great day

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Cornelius (3/2/18)

Happy Happy maters

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CraNium (3/2/18)

Hi all   

Been sometime but, for good reasons  Just wanted to say thank you to all that wished a Happy Birthday !  Twas lovely to come back to thank you !!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dubz (4/2/18)

Happy Birthday @NuclearWalrus . Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Willyza (4/2/18)

@NuclearWalrus

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Room Fogger (4/2/18)

Happy Birthday  

@NuclearWalrus 

Happy clouds to you!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ddk1979 (4/2/18)

@NuclearWalrus
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## NuclearWalrus (4/2/18)

Thank you to all the birthday wishes.

I have not had the time to introduce myself yet. 
I will definitely have to make a point of visiting the "introduce yourselves" thread tonight.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Dubz (5/2/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Mahir 
@Padaone 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (5/2/18)

@Mahir
@Padaone

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (5/2/18)

Happy Birthday  
@Mahir 
@Padaone 
Best wishes for a great day!
Happy clouds to you.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (5/2/18)

@Mahir !!

Hope you have a great day bud!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (5/2/18)

@BLFM
@Mahir
@Padaone
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mahir (5/2/18)

Thanks so much! You are awesome!

@ECIGSSA @ddk1979 @Stosta @Room Fogger @Willyza @Dubz

And also a happy birthday @Padaone and @BLFM

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## alex1501 (6/2/18)

Happy Birthday and best wishes @Bunnypoison

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger (6/2/18)

Happy Birthday  

@Bunnypoison 

Best wishes for a great day!
Happy clouds to you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (7/2/18)

Happy Birthday 
@AnArKi 
@bgoodchild8 
@MK_AHMED 
@Moose Juice 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Willyza (7/2/18)

@AnArKi 
@bgoodchild8 
@MK_AHMED 
@Moose Juice

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SAVaper (7/2/18)

Good morning and happy birthday to 
@AnArKi 
@bgoodchild8 
@MK_AHMED 
@Moose Juice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cornelius (7/2/18)

Happy Happy!

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger (7/2/18)

@AnArKi 
@bgoodchild8 
@MK_AHMED 
@Moose Juice 

Best wishes for a super dooper day!
Happy clouds to you.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ddk1979 (7/2/18)

@AnArKi
@bgoodchild8
@MK_AHMED
@Moose Juice
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dubz (8/2/18)

Happy Birthday 
@AlekM 
@anarchviz 
@AndreH 
@Aspirecig 
@C3Grimmy 
@Motheo 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (8/2/18)

@AlekM 
@anarchviz 
@AndreH 
@Aspirecig 
@C3Grimmy 
@Motheo

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (8/2/18)

@Aspirecig Happy birthday and also 新年快乐 
Two celebrations for you!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger (8/2/18)

@AlekM 
@anarchviz 
@AndreH 
@Aspirecig 
@C3Grimmy 
@Motheo 
 Wishes for a great day!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ddk1979 (8/2/18)

@AlekM
@anarchviz
@AndreH
@Aspirecig
@C3Grimmy
@Motheo
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (9/2/18)

Happy Birthday 
@BuzzGlo 
@Mckayla 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (9/2/18)

@BuzzGlo 
@Mckayla

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (9/2/18)

@BuzzGlo 
@Mckayla

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (9/2/18)

@BuzzGlo
@Mckayla
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (9/2/18)

@BuzzGlo 
@Mckayla 
 Hope you will have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (9/2/18)

Happy birthday @BuzzGlo and @Mckayla 
Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (10/2/18)

Happy Birthday 
@kittyjvr1 
@NATE_ZA 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Willyza (10/2/18)

@kittyjvr1 
@NATE_ZA

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## ddk1979 (10/2/18)

@kittyjvr1
@NATE_ZA
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Cornelius (10/2/18)

Happy Happy 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (10/2/18)

Happy birthday @kittyjvr1 and @NATE_ZA 
Have a great day and weekend!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Room Fogger (10/2/18)

Happy Birthday 
@kittyjvr1 
@NATE_ZA 
 Hope you will have a great day and a great weekend 
Many happy clouds to you

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Hooked (10/2/18)

Happy Birthday  
@kittyjvr1 
@NATE_ZA

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (10/2/18)

@kittyjvr1 
@NATE_ZA
Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dubz (11/2/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Ammpl1fi3d 
@Franky 
@MIJIZ 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Willyza (11/2/18)

@Ammpl1fi3d 
@Franky 
@MIJIZ

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Room Fogger (11/2/18)

@Ammpl1fi3d 
@Franky 
@MIJIZ 

 Wishes for a great day

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ddk1979 (11/2/18)

@Ammpl1fi3d
@Franky
@MIJIZ
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dubz (12/2/18)

Happy Birthday 
@BigB 
@Calvin Naidoo 
@F4T 
@JappieLOL 
@king-ding-n-ling 
@Lucky01 
@MarshallGTi 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Willyza (12/2/18)

@BigB 
@Calvin Naidoo 
@F4T 
@JappieLOL 
@king-ding-n-ling 
@Lucky01 
@MarshallGTi

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Hooked (12/2/18)

Oooh lots of peeps have a birthday today! Have a vaping good day everyone!  

@BigB 
@Calvin Naidoo 
@F4T 
@JappieLOL 
@king-ding-n-ling 
@Lucky01 
@MarshallGTi

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger (12/2/18)

@BigB 
@Calvin Naidoo 
@F4T 
@JappieLOL 
@king-ding-n-ling 
@Lucky01 
@MarshallGTi 
 Best wishes to you all, Have a wonderful day

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ddk1979 (12/2/18)

@BigB
@Calvin Naidoo
@F4T
@JappieLOL
@king-ding-n-ling
@Lucky01
@MarshallGTi
Hope you have an awesome day.   
.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Dubz (13/2/18)

Happy Birthday 
@David Pilkington 
@w1tw0lf 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Room Fogger (13/2/18)

@David Pilkington 
@w1tw0lf 
Wishing you a happy birthday and a great day.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Willyza (13/2/18)

@David Pilkington 
@w1tw0lf

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Lucky01 (13/2/18)

Thanks again guys

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ddk1979 (13/2/18)

@David Pilkington
@w1tw0lf
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## w1tw0lf (13/2/18)

Thanks all

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dubz (14/2/18)

Happy Birthday 
@ChrisG 
@DRAGONFLYSA 
@Jos 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Room Fogger (14/2/18)

BHappy Birthday  
@ChrisG 
@DRAGONFLYSA 
@Jos 
Hope you will all have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Willyza (14/2/18)

@ChrisG 
@DRAGONFLYSA 
@Jos

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jos (14/2/18)

Wow - thanks guys.

Feel all special now

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ddk1979 (14/2/18)

@ChrisG
@DRAGONFLYSA
@Jos
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dubz (15/2/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Cornelius 
@JigglePuff 
@Moist 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Willyza (15/2/18)

@Cornelius 
@JigglePuff 
@Moist

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (15/2/18)

Happy birthday 
@Cornelius , @Moist and @JigglePuff 
Have a super day

Belated happy birthday for yesterday @Jos !

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (15/2/18)

@Cornelius 
@JigglePuff 
@Moist 
 Wishes for a great a day!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ddk1979 (15/2/18)

@Cornelius
@JigglePuff
@Moist
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dubz (16/2/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Hakhan 
@Jamo88 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Willyza (16/2/18)

@Hakhan 
@Jamo88

Reactions: Like 3 | Dislike 1


----------



## Room Fogger (16/2/18)

Happy Birthday wishes to 
@Hakhan 
@Jamo88 
Have a greatbday!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (16/2/18)

Happy birthday @Hakhan and @Jamo88 !
Have a super day

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Cornelius (16/2/18)

Thank you kindly everyone. 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ddk1979 (16/2/18)

@Hakhan
@Jamo88
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Resistance (16/2/18)

This is my birthday wishes to everyone in February. Happy birthday

Resistance is futile

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (17/2/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Bizkuit 
@Faheem777 
@SarushanP 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Willyza (17/2/18)

@Bizkuit 
@Faheem777 
@SarushanP

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Room Fogger (17/2/18)

@Bizkuit 
@Faheem777 
@SarushanP 
 Have a wonderful weekend and a super day!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ddk1979 (17/2/18)

@Bizkuit
@Faheem777
@SarushanP
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Bizkuit (17/2/18)

Thank you for the bday bday wishes. Happy bday to @Faheem777 and @SarushanP

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Carnival (17/2/18)

Happy birthday!! @Bizkuit

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faheem777 (17/2/18)

Thanks guys for the bday wishes and happy bday to @Bizkuit and @SarushanP

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Cornelius (18/2/18)

Happy Happy

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (19/2/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Ferdi 
@MoneymanVape 
@Naeem_M 
@Quade Vapes 
@rousky 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Willyza (19/2/18)

@Ferdi 
@MoneymanVape 
@Naeem_M 
@Quade Vapes 
@rousky

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ferdi (19/2/18)

Thanks guys. Much appreciated.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger (19/2/18)

@z
Happy Birthday to
@Ferdi 
@MoneymanVape 
@Naeem_M 
@Quade Vapes 
@rousky 
  Have a great day

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (19/2/18)

Happy Birthday to
@Ferdi
@MoneymanVape
@Naeem_M
@Quade Vapes
@rousky

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ddk1979 (19/2/18)

@Ferdi
@MoneymanVape
@Naeem_M
@Quade Vapes
@rousky
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Hooked (19/2/18)

Happy birthday @Naeem_M ! May your day be as good as The Signature Collection!! Outstanding coffee, that one!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (20/2/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Cameron whittle 
@DaveH 
@Michael killerby 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (20/2/18)

@Cameron whittle 
@DaveH 
@Michael killerby

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (20/2/18)

@Cameron whittle 
@DaveH 
@Michael killerby 
  Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (20/2/18)

Happy birthday

@DaveH , @Cameron whittle , @Michael killerby 

Have a great day

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Carnival (20/2/18)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY @DaveH Hope you have an excellent day!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (20/2/18)

@Cameron whittle
@DaveH
@Michael killerby
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (20/2/18)

Happy Birthday @Cameron whittle @DaveH @Michael killerby 

Have a vape of a day!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## DaveH (20/2/18)

Thank you all for the Birthday wishes. 

Dave

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dubz (21/2/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Crittilian23 
@JackalR 
@JesseCupido960221 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Willyza (21/2/18)

@Crittilian23 
@JackalR 
@JesseCupido960221

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Room Fogger (21/2/18)

To you 
@Crittilian23 
@JackalR 
@JesseCupido960221 
  Have a wil have a super dooper day!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ddk1979 (21/2/18)

@Crittilian23
@JackalR
@JesseCupido960221
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dubz (22/2/18)

Happy Birthday 
@eviltoy 
@Justink 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Room Fogger (22/2/18)

A very Happy Birthday to 
@eviltoy 
@Justink 
Hope you will have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (22/2/18)

Happy birthday @eviltoy and @Justink 
Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BATMAN (22/2/18)

happy birthday !!

@Crittilian23
@JackalR
@JesseCupido960221

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BATMAN (22/2/18)

Happy birthday @eviltoy and @Justink!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ddk1979 (22/2/18)

@eviltoy
@Justink
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dubz (23/2/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Camz 
@Daniel Alves 
@Kilherza 
@pacman69 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Room Fogger (23/2/18)

@Camz 
@Daniel Alves 
@Kilherza 
@pacman69 
 Hope you will have a super day!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Willyza (23/2/18)

@Camz 
@Daniel Alves 
@Kilherza 
@pacman69

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ddk1979 (23/2/18)

@Camz
@Daniel Alves
@Kilherza
@pacman69
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Dubz (24/2/18)

Happy Birthday 
@-Doorial- 
@DarkSide 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Room Fogger (24/2/18)

@-Doorial- 
@DarkSide 
 Have a super weekend birthday day!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Willyza (24/2/18)

@-Doorial- 
@DarkSide

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ddk1979 (24/2/18)

@-Doorial-
@DarkSide
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dubz (25/2/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Clouds4Days 
@oombok 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (25/2/18)

@Clouds4Days 
@oombok

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (25/2/18)

Thanks @Dubz and @Willyza , apreciate the bithday wishes.
Yous have a great day too.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger (25/2/18)

Birthday wishes for  
@Clouds4Days 
@oombok 
Happy Birthday to you, hope you will have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cornelius (25/2/18)

Happy Happy and all of Happiness. 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (25/2/18)

Happy birthday

@Clouds4Days and @oombok 

Hope you have a great day and lots of happy vapes!
All the best for the year ahead

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (25/2/18)

Have a very happy birthday @Clouds4Days and @oombok .

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Clouds4Days (25/2/18)

@Room Fogger , @Cornelius , @Silver and @Puff the Magic Dragon thank you all for the Birthday wishes, means alot.

Have a great day too peeps.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (25/2/18)

@Room Fogger , @Cornelius , @Silver and @Puff the Magic Dragon thank you all for the Birthday wishes, means alot.

Have a great day too peeps.


----------



## ddk1979 (25/2/18)

@Clouds4Days 
@oombok
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (25/2/18)

Have a vape of a day, @Clouds4Days !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (26/2/18)

Happy Birthday 
@cloudy 1 
@Greg 
@Jewels 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SAVaper (26/2/18)

Good morning and happy birthday to 
@cloudy 1 
@Greg 
@Jewels

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Willyza (26/2/18)

@cloudy 1 
@Greg 
@Jewels

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ddk1979 (26/2/18)

@cloudy 1
@Greg
@Jewels
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Room Fogger (26/2/18)

Happy Birthday 
@cloudy 1 
@Greg 
@Jewels 
Rather late today but hope you had a super day!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dubz (27/2/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Asterix 
@Dotdan 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Willyza (27/2/18)

@Asterix 
@Dotdan

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Room Fogger (27/2/18)

@Asterix 
@Dotdan 
 Hope you will have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Asterix (27/2/18)

Wow! You lot are up and active on the forum early! Thanks for the well wishes!! Much appreciated!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BATMAN (27/2/18)

Happy belated Birthday 
@Camz 
@Daniel Alves 
@Kilherza 
@pacman69

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BATMAN (27/2/18)

Happy birthday @Clouds4Days and @Dotdan .

Wishing you guys many more to come!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979 (27/2/18)

@Asterix
@Dotdan
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dubz (28/2/18)

Happy Birthday 
@BBhazE 
@GSAvaper 
@Rhapsody 
@Shane 
@WHITELABEL 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SAVaper (28/2/18)

Dubz said:


> Happy Birthday
> @BBhazE
> @GSAvaper
> @Rhapsody
> ...




Good morning and happy birthday

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Willyza (28/2/18)

@BBhazE 
@GSAvaper 
@Rhapsody 
@Shane 
@WHITELABEL

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Room Fogger (28/2/18)

@BBhazE 
@GSAvaper 
@Rhapsody 
@Shane 
@WHITELABEL 
 Hope you will have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TylerD (28/2/18)

Happy birthday everyone!!! Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (28/2/18)

Stosta said:


> @5p1nn3k0p
> @BoogaBooga
> @clio.driver.7
> @daffy99
> ...


Many happy returns to one and all!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jengz (28/2/18)

Happy Birthday 
@BBhazE
@GSAvaper
@Rhapsody
@Shane
@WHITELABEL

Have a great day guys!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ddk1979 (28/2/18)

@BBhazE
@GSAvaper
@Rhapsody
@Shane
@WHITELABEL
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dubz (1/3/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Erasma 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Willyza (1/3/18)

@Erasma

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Room Fogger (1/3/18)

@Erasma 
Hope you are having an awesome day!
   N

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ddk1979 (1/3/18)

@Erasma
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dubz (2/3/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Andre Le Roux 
@dhirennaidoo 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Willyza (2/3/18)

@Andre Le Roux 
@dhirennaidoo

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Room Fogger (2/3/18)

@Andre Le Roux 
@dhirennaidoo 
Have a super birthday and Friday!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ddk1979 (2/3/18)

@Andre Le Roux
@dhirennaidoo
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dubz (3/3/18)

Happy Birthday 
@AndroidSA 
@Footlongzebra 
@Franky3 
@JackSun 
@LanceG 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Willyza (3/3/18)

@AndroidSA 
@Footlongzebra 
@Franky3 
@JackSun 
@LanceG

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Room Fogger (3/3/18)

A very Happy Birthday to  
@AndroidSA 
@Footlongzebra 
@Franky3 
@JackSun 
@LanceG 
 Hope you will have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Franky3 (3/3/18)

Thank you guys. I appreciate it a lot. 

Sent from my PRA-LA1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ddk1979 (3/3/18)

@AndroidSA
@Footlongzebra
@Franky3
@JackSun
@LanceG
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (3/3/18)

@AndroidSA
@Footlongzebra
@Franky3
@JackSun
@LanceG


----------



## Dubz (4/3/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Arclight 
@kdawg 
@Meosjam 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Willyza (4/3/18)

@Arclight 
@kdawg 
@Meosjam

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Room Fogger (4/3/18)

Happy Birthday wishes to  

@Arclight 
@kdawg 
@Meosjam 
 Hope you will have a great day!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ddk1979 (4/3/18)

@Arclight
@kdawg
@Meosjam
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dubz (5/3/18)

Happy Birthday 
@AlphaDog 
@berb 
@Fernando 
@lambertusjr 
@MysticNectar 
@Relene 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (5/3/18)

@AlphaDog 
@berb 
@Fernando 
@lambertusjr 
@MysticNectar 
@Relene Grobler

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Room Fogger (5/3/18)

@AlphaDog 
@berb 
@Fernando 
@lambertusjr 
@MysticNectar 
@Relene 
  Have a super duper day!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cornelius (5/3/18)

Happy Happy and what not ! 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979 (5/3/18)

@AlphaDog
@berb
@Fernando
@lambertusjr
@MysticNectar
@Relene
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (5/3/18)

@AlphaDog
@berb
@Fernando
@lambertusjr
@MysticNectar
@Relene

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Hooked (5/3/18)

*HAPPY HAPPY BIRTHDAY (some belated) TO ALL THE BIRTHDAY PEEPS.*

*May you never run out of juice and may your mods keep firing!*

@AndroidSA
@Footlongzebra
@Franky3
@JackSun
@LanceG
@Arclight
@kdawg
@Meosjam
@AlphaDog
@berb
@Fernando
@lambertusjr
@MysticNectar
@Relene

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## AlphaDog (5/3/18)

Thanks all!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Dubz (6/3/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Bido 
@Raees_Gaffar 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Willyza (6/3/18)

@Bido 
@Raees_Gaffar

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Room Fogger (6/3/18)

Happy Birthday  
@Bido 
@Raees_Gaffar 
Hope you will have a superb day!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Hooked (6/3/18)

Happy birthday @Bido and @Raees_Gaffar !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ddk1979 (6/3/18)

@Bido
@Raees_Gaffar
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (7/3/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Ben Stanger 
@DylanBowes 
@Mooseman 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Willyza (7/3/18)

@Ben Stanger 
@DylanBowes 
@Mooseman

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ddk1979 (7/3/18)

@Ben Stanger
@DylanBowes
@Mooseman
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dubz (8/3/18)

Happy Birthday 
@KieranD 
@M5000 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (8/3/18)

@KieranD 
@M5000

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (8/3/18)

Happy birthday @KieranD Vape Cartel  and @M5000  !

Have a juicy day!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (8/3/18)

Happy birthday 

@KieranD - from Vape Cartel
@M5000 - longstanding member

Have a great day !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979 (8/3/18)

@KieranD
@M5000
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Room Fogger (8/3/18)

@KieranD 
@M5000 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SAVaper (9/3/18)

Happy birthday to 
@KieranD 
@M5000


----------



## Dubz (9/3/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Gersh 
@HeadRush 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Willyza (9/3/18)

@Gersh 
@HeadRush

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (9/3/18)

Happy birthday 

@Gersh - longstanding member!
@HeadRush 

Have a lovely day!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (9/3/18)

Happy birthday @Gersh and @HeadRush ! Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dubz (10/3/18)

Happy Birthday 
@JoleneC 
@Marek_710 
@Nooby 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 2


----------



## Willyza (10/3/18)

@JoleneC 
@Marek_710 
@Nooby

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 2


----------



## Hooked (10/3/18)

Happy birthday @JoleneC @Marek_710 @Nooby ! ! 

Have a vape of a day!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (10/3/18)

@JoleneC @Marek_710 @Nooby

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Dubz (11/3/18)

Happy Birthday 
@mc-jie 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Willyza (11/3/18)

@mc-jie

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (11/3/18)

Happy birthday and have a vape of a day! 

@mc-jie

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979 (11/3/18)

BELATED HAPPY BIRTHDAY GREETINGS TO:
@Gersh
@HeadRush
@JoleneC
@Marek_710
@Nooby

and to @mc-jie , hope you have an awesome day

.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (12/3/18)

Happy Birthday 
@GSM500 
@Jess 
@Joshie 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Willyza (12/3/18)

@GSM500 
@Jess 
@Joshie

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Room Fogger (12/3/18)

Happy Birthday 
@GSM500 
@Jess 
@Joshie 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (12/3/18)

Happy birthday @GSM500 @Jess @Joshie ! 
Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979 (12/3/18)

@GSM500
@Jess
@Joshie
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jess (12/3/18)

Dubz said:


> Happy Birthday
> @GSM500
> @Jess
> @Joshie
> Have a super day!


Thank you!!!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dubz (13/3/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Leezozo 
@Melody 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Room Fogger (13/3/18)

@Leezozo 
@Melody 
 Hope you will have a super day!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Willyza (13/3/18)

@Leezozo 
@Melody

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ddk1979 (13/3/18)

@Leezozo
@Melody
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (13/3/18)

Happy Birthday @Leezozo and @Melody! Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dietz (13/3/18)

Happy Happs , Have a Kickass Day!!
@Leezozo
@Melody

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dubz (14/3/18)

Happy Birthday 
@cam 
@Faheem 'Zyzz' Khan 
@Jono90 
@mikezilla 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Room Fogger (14/3/18)

@cam 
@Faheem 'Zyzz' Khan 
@Jono90 
@mikezilla 
 Hoping that you will have a super day!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Willyza (14/3/18)

@cam 
@Faheem 'Zyzz' Khan 
@Jono90 
@mikezilla

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Braki (14/3/18)

Happy birthday to everyone for the past few days.  Hope you had a great birthday!
And to everyone celebrating today may the juice keep flowing and vape clouds keep growing! Have a good one.
@cam
@Faheem 'Zyzz' Khan 
@Jono90 
@mikezilla 
@Leezozo 
@Melody 
@GSM500 
@Jess 
@Joshie

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Stosta (14/3/18)

@cam 
@Faheem 'Zyzz' Khan 
@Jono90 
@mikezilla 

Have an amazing day guys!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## ddk1979 (14/3/18)

@cam
@Faheem 'Zyzz' Khan
@Jono90
@mikezilla
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Faheem 'Zyzz' Khan (15/3/18)

Thanks all for the birthday wishes! Much appreciated! Vape on, Vape fam!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (15/3/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Cedrick.James.410 
@Mikhail 
@Timmy 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Willyza (15/3/18)

@Cedrick.James.410 
@Mikhail 
@Timmy

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Hooked (15/3/18)

Happy Birthday @Cedrick.James.410 @Mikhail @Timmy 

Have a vape of a day!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Room Fogger (15/3/18)

@Cedrick.James.410 
@Mikhail 
@Timmy 
Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## ddk1979 (15/3/18)

@Cedrick.James.410
@Mikhail
@Timmy
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Timmy (15/3/18)

Happy Birthday Day!!

@Cedrick.James.410 
@Mikhail 

Hope you guys are having a great day!#

Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (15/3/18)

@Cedrick.James.410
@Mikhail
@Timmy

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dubz (16/3/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Ash.dbn 
@Braki 
@Hooked 
@mmotala 
@Shufflemau5 
@ZK1 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (16/3/18)

@Ash.dbn 
@Braki 
@Hooked 
@mmotala 
@Shufflemau5 
@ZK1

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Hooked (16/3/18)

Happy birthday @Braki!! Wishing you many good coil days ahead!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Hooked (16/3/18)

@Ash.dbn  @mmotala  @Shufflemau5  @ZK1 

Happy birthday and happy every day!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Braki (16/3/18)

@Hooked happy birthday my birthday sharing friend!  I hope there is many happy vape clouds and lots of coffee in the juice. Hope you have a amazing day and year filled with love and happiness

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Braki (16/3/18)

Happy birthday to our fellow birthday sharing Pisces rocking forum friends 
@Ash.dbn 
@mmotala 
@Shufflemau5 
@ZK1

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Stosta (16/3/18)

@Ash.dbn 
@mmotala 
@Shufflemau5 
@ZK1 

And a special happy birthday to the two ladies today! What are the odds of you too becoming friends and sharing the same birthday!

@Braki 
@Hooked 

Hope you all have a great day!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## ddk1979 (16/3/18)

@Ash.dbn
@Braki
@Hooked
@mmotala
@Shufflemau5
@ZK1
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dietz (16/3/18)

A Verrry happy Beffday to you guys and Girls!!! May you be blessed with all the Vape goodies that youve been wishing for all year!!
@Braki
@Hooked
@Ash.dbn
@mmotala
@Shufflemau5
@ZK1

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Braki (16/3/18)

Stosta said:


> @Ash.dbn
> @mmotala
> @Shufflemau5
> @ZK1
> ...


We were both very surprised to find out on Saturday that we share a birthday. It's totally awesome!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Braki (16/3/18)

Thank you everyone! Feel very special today

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger (16/3/18)

@Ash.dbn 
@Braki 
@Hooked 
@mmotala 
@Shufflemau5 
@ZK1 
Hope you will all have a super day!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Hooked (16/3/18)

Stosta said:


> @Ash.dbn
> @mmotala
> @Shufflemau5
> @ZK1
> ...



Yep it is pretty cool!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Dubz (17/3/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Ryno_Erlank 
@sukie 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Willyza (17/3/18)

@Ryno_Erlank 
@sukie

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Room Fogger (17/3/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Ryno_Erlank 
@sukie 
 Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (17/3/18)

Happy birthday and happy every day!

@Ryno_Erlank 
@sukie

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979 (17/3/18)

@Ryno_Erlank
@sukie
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Braki (17/3/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Ryno_Erlank
@sukie

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (17/3/18)

Happy Birthday to @Ryno_Erlank and @sukie . 
P.S, Sorry I missed your birthdays @Hooked and @Braki .

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Braki (17/3/18)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Happy Birthday to @Ryno_Erlank and @sukie .
> P.S, Sorry I missed your birthdays @Hooked and @Braki .
> View attachment 126226


All good @Puff the Magic Dragon . Thank you  They say rather late than never

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (17/3/18)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Happy Birthday to @Ryno_Erlank and @sukie .
> P.S, Sorry I missed your birthdays @Hooked and @Braki .
> View attachment 126226



@Puff the Magic Dragon Aaaah .... don't cry ... everything is OK!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (17/3/18)

Aahhhh belated happiness to @Hooked and @Braki 

Hope it was awesome!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## Hooked (17/3/18)

Paul33 said:


> Aahhhh belated happiness to @Hooked and @Braki
> 
> Hope it was awesome!!



@Paul33 Better vape than never!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Dubz (18/3/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Eliz-mari 
@Roodt 
@WacWiz 
@Waheebh 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (18/3/18)

Happy birthday @Eliz-mari @Roodt @WacWiz @Waheebh 

Have a vape of a day!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger (18/3/18)

@Eliz-mari 
@Roodt 
@WacWiz 
@Waheebh 
Wishing you all a super day!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Willyza (18/3/18)

@Eliz-mari 
@Roodt 
@WacWiz 
@Waheebh

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (18/3/18)

@Roodt and @Waheebh . Have a fantastic day.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979 (18/3/18)

@Eliz-mari
@Roodt
@WacWiz
@Waheebh
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dubz (19/3/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Agent X 
@Mujtabah 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Hooked (19/3/18)

Happy Birthday @Agent X @Mujtabah 

Have a great day and a great year!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Willyza (19/3/18)

@Agent X 
@Mujtabah

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Room Fogger (19/3/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Agent X 
@Mujtabah 
Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## ddk1979 (19/3/18)

@Agent X
@Mujtabah
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Braki (19/3/18)

Happy Birthday for yesterday 
@Eliz-mari
@Roodt
@WacWiz
@Waheebh 

And Happy Birthday for today 
@Agent X
@Mujtabah

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dubz (20/3/18)

Happy Birthday @Nevalan . Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kuhlkatz (20/3/18)

Sorry for some 'pocket dialing' but never the less, 

 Happy Birthday @Nevalan .

I hope you have a good one !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVaper (20/3/18)

Good morning and happy birthday to 
@Nevalan

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger (20/3/18)

Happy Birthday  

@Nevalan 

Wishes for a great day and year ahead.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ddk1979 (20/3/18)

@Nevalan 
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Willyza (20/3/18)

@Nevalan

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dubz (21/3/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Crustyless Muff 
@Leon Bouwer 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Room Fogger (21/3/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Crustyless Muff 
@Leon Bouwer 
 Have a super day off

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (21/3/18)

A belated Happy birthday for yesterday @Nevalan!  Sorry that I missed it yesterday. 

Happy birthday for today @Crustyless Muff










@Leon Bouwer!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Willyza (21/3/18)

@Crustyless Muff 
@Leon Bouwer

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (21/3/18)

Happy Birthday @Crustyless Muff an @Leon Bouwer

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Braki (21/3/18)

@Crustyless Muff 
@Leon Bouwer
Hope you have a awesome day!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979 (21/3/18)

@Crustyless Muff
@Leon Bouwer
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Dubz (22/3/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Ashiek 
@Budget_Vapor 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Willyza (22/3/18)

@Ashiek 
@Budget_Vapor

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Braki (22/3/18)

Happy Birthday! Hope you have a amazing day.
@Ashiek 
@Budget_Vapor

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (22/3/18)

Happy birthday and happy every day @Ashiek @Budget_Vapor

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger (22/3/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Ashiek 
@Budget_Vapor 
Have a wonderful day!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Stosta (22/3/18)

@Ashiek 
@Budget_Vapor

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ddk1979 (22/3/18)

@Ashiek
@Budget_Vapor
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (22/3/18)

Happy Birthday @Ashiek and @Budget_Vapor .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (23/3/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Adephi 
@CraigJK 
@Morne 
@myjudietjie 
@Naz 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (23/3/18)

@Adephi 
@CraigJK 
@Morne 
@myjudietjie 
@Naz

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Braki (23/3/18)

Happy Birthday to you! Happy Birthday to you!
@Adephi 
@CraigJK 
@Morne 
@myjudietjie 
@Naz 
Hope you all have a vaping good day and vapefull year

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (23/3/18)

Happy happy @Adephi

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cornelius (23/3/18)

Happy Happy

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (23/3/18)

@Adephi 
@CraigJK 
@Morne 
@myjudietjie 
@Naz

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (23/3/18)

Happy Birthday  
@Adephi 
@CraigJK 
@Morne 
@myjudietjie 
@Naz 
Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (23/3/18)

Happy birthday ! 

@Adephi 
@CraigJK 
@Morne 
@myjudietjie 
@Naz 

Have a vaping good day!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (23/3/18)

Happy birthday ! 

@Adephi 
@CraigJK 
@Morne 
@myjudietjie 
@Naz 

Have a vaping good day!


----------



## ddk1979 (23/3/18)

@Adephi
@CraigJK
@Morne
@myjudietjie
@Naz
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (23/3/18)

@CraigJK 
@Morne 
@myjudietjie 
@Naz 

And a very special mention to @Adephi ! Hope you have a great day bud!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (24/3/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Danrmb111 
@Dewald 
@Geoff 
@milz24 
@OnePowerfulCorsa 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Room Fogger (24/3/18)

@Danrmb111 
@Dewald 
@Geoff 
@milz24 
@OnePowerfulCorsa 
 Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Hooked (24/3/18)

Happy birthday and may the clouds of good vaping be with you this year! 

@Danrmb111 
@Dewald 
@Geoff 
@milz24 
@OnePowerfulCorsa

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (24/3/18)

Happy birthday for yesterday @Adephi and @Morne (NoonClouds) 
Hope you had a great day!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (24/3/18)

Happy birthday 

@Danrmb111 
@Dewald 
@Geoff 
@milz24

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Willyza (24/3/18)

@Danrmb111 
@Dewald 
@Geoff 
@milz24 
@OnePowerfulCorsa

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (24/3/18)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO ALL OF YOU. HAVE A GREAT DAY

@Danrmb111 
@Dewald 
@Geoff 
@milz24 
@OnePowerfulCorsa

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (24/3/18)

And happy birthday to @OnePowerfulCorsa !
Have a supercharged day!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ddk1979 (24/3/18)

@Danrmb111
@Dewald
@Geoff
@milz24
@OnePowerfulCorsa
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dubz (25/3/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Damon_Scholz 
@Foxdroft 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Willyza (25/3/18)

@Damon_Scholz 
@Foxdroft

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Room Fogger (25/3/18)

Wishes for a Happy Birthday 
@Damon_Scholz 
@Foxdroft 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ddk1979 (25/3/18)

@Damon_Scholz
@Foxdroft
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dubz (26/3/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Aliyah 
@jprossouw 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Willyza (26/3/18)

@Aliyah 
@jprossouw

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Room Fogger (26/3/18)

@Aliyah 
@jprossouw 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## ddk1979 (26/3/18)

@Aliyah
@jprossouw
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Paul33 (26/3/18)

Happy happy @jprossouw

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dubz (27/3/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Bossvape 
@kimbo 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Alex (27/3/18)

Happy Birthday @Bossvape and @kimbo

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Willyza (27/3/18)

@Bossvape 
@kimbo

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## SAVaper (27/3/18)

Good morning and happy birthday to 
@Bossvape 
@kimbo

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Room Fogger (27/3/18)

@Bossvape 
@kimbo 
Hope you will have a super day!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Stosta (27/3/18)

@Bossvape and @kimbo !!!

Hope you both have a great day!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Lightweightvapeape (27/3/18)

Happy Birthday @Bossvape and @kimbo !!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (27/3/18)

Happy birthday 

@kimbo 
@Bossvape 

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ddk1979 (27/3/18)

@kimbo
@Bossvape
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Melis (27/3/18)

Happy birthday @Bossvape

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Melis (27/3/18)

Happy birthday @kimbo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (27/3/18)

Happy Birthday to all and may you have many more vaping days ahead! 

@Damon_Scholz 
@Foxdroft 
@Aliyah
@jprossouw
@kimbo 
@Bossvape

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Dubz (28/3/18)

Happy Birthday 
@MrDeedz 
@MYasin 
@Pytoxic 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (28/3/18)

@MrDeedz 
@MYasin 
@Pytoxic

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (28/3/18)

Happy birthday and happy every day! 

@MrDeedz 
@MYasin 
@Pytoxic

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (28/3/18)

Happy Birthday 
@MrDeedz 
@MYasin 
@Pytoxic 
 Wishes for you to have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dietz (28/3/18)

Haaaaaaapy Birthday Guys!!! have a great one!! @MrDeedz Jooooh I smell a Biig party coming!!


@MrDeedz
@MYasin
@Pytoxic

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979 (28/3/18)

@MrDeedz
@MYasin
@Pytoxic
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (28/3/18)

A very happy birthday to you @MrDeedz .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (29/3/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Damienj 
@Ralph Bischoff 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Willyza (29/3/18)

@Damienj 
@Ralph Bischoff

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Damienj (29/3/18)

Thank you guys

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Cornelius (29/3/18)

Happy Happy one and all.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger (29/3/18)

Wishes for a Happy Birthday  
@Damienj 
@Ralph Bischoff 
 Hope you will Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Hooked (29/3/18)

Happy birthday and have a vape day! 
@Damienj 
@Ralph Bischoff

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ddk1979 (29/3/18)

@Damienj
@Ralph Bischoff
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (29/3/18)

@Damienj
@Ralph Bischoff
Happy Birthday to both of you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (30/3/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Milan30 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (30/3/18)

Happy Birthday, @Milan30! How lucky you are to have a birthday on a public holiday - I bet you're going to vape up a storm!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Willyza (30/3/18)

@Milan30

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Room Fogger (30/3/18)

@Milan30 
 Hope you will have a great day!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ddk1979 (30/3/18)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY 

@Milan30
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dubz (31/3/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Paul33 
@The Steve 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (31/3/18)

Happy Birthday  
@The Steve 
Hope you will have a great day!
 Special birthday wishes hot @Paul33 
  Hope you will have a great day and a excellent year

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33 (31/3/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Happy Birthday
> @The Steve
> Hope you will have a great day!
> Special birthday wishes hot @Paul33
> Hope you will have a great day and a excellent year


Thanks @Room Fogger!!

Been a good day so far!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Willyza (31/3/18)

@Paul33 
@The Steve

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## TheV (31/3/18)

Paul33 said:


> “Delivery in bed birthday mail”
> 
> View attachment 127591


Happy birthday @Paul33! That is an awesome birthday in bed haul

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33 (31/3/18)

TheV said:


> Happy birthday @Paul33! That is an awesome birthday in bed haul


Thanks bud. Definitely worse ways to wake up

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (31/3/18)

Paul33 said:


> “Delivery in bed birthday mail”
> 
> View attachment 127591



Hey hey - Happy birthday - have an awesome day


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (31/3/18)

happy happy @Paul33 !!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor (31/3/18)

Paul33 said:


> “Delivery in bed birthday mail”
> 
> View attachment 127591



many happy clouds there bro !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger (31/3/18)

Paul33 said:


> “Delivery in bed birthday mail”
> 
> View attachment 127591


Quite a haul, enjoy the prezzies and many happy clouds to you!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (31/3/18)

Paul33 said:


> “Delivery in bed birthday mail”
> 
> View attachment 127591



Happy Happy brother... Wish you many more.
Some nice new toys their to play with.
Enjoy my bud and have a power day.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (31/3/18)

vicTor said:


> happy happy @Paul33 !!!


Thanks dude

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (31/3/18)

Happy Birthday @The Steve and @Paul33 .

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (31/3/18)

Paul33 said:


> “Delivery in bed birthday mail”
> 
> View attachment 127591


Happy birthday man

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (31/3/18)

Happy birthday @The Steve - enjoy your day!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (31/3/18)

Happy birthday @Paul33 ! I saw your birthday present on Vape Mail and it looks impressive! I'm sure you're going to be vaping up a storm today! Enjoy!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33 (31/3/18)

Hooked said:


> Happy birthday @Paul33 ! I saw your birthday present on Vape Mail and it looks impressive! I'm sure you're going to be vaping up a storm today! Enjoy!


Thanks so much @Hooked 

I am loving life with all my new goodies. So spoilt!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33 (31/3/18)

Clouds4Days said:


> Happy Happy brother... Wish you many more.
> Some nice new toys their to play with.
> Enjoy my bud and have a power day.


Thanks bud!!


----------



## Paul33 (31/3/18)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> Happy birthday man


Appreciate it


----------



## Paul33 (31/3/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Quite a haul, enjoy the prezzies and many happy clouds to you!


Was an epic haul, my wife earned herself another week in the House because of it

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Paul33 (31/3/18)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Hey hey - Happy birthday - have an awesome day
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone


Thanks so much @RenaldoRheeder


----------



## Paul33 (31/3/18)

vicTor said:


> many happy clouds there bro !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Max (31/3/18)

Happy Birthday @Paul33 - hope you get better soon - and all the Best.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (31/3/18)

Max said:


> Happy Birthday @Paul33 - hope you get better soon - and all the Best.


Thanks @Max. Much appreciated!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (1/4/18)

Happy Birthday 
@AngerZ 
@Jacques Steenkamp 
@Monkey.D.Luffy 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (1/4/18)

Happy Birthday 
@AngerZ 
@Jacques Steenkamp 
@Monkey.D.Luffy 

Enjoy your day!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Willyza (1/4/18)

@AngerZ 
@Jacques Steenkamp 
@Monkey.D.Luffy

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Room Fogger (1/4/18)

@AngerZ 
@Jacques Steenkamp 
@Monkey.D.Luffy 
 Wishes for a great birthday!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (1/4/18)

Happy birthday @Jacques Steenkamp and @Monkey.D.Luffy . Enjoy your day.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ddk1979 (2/4/18)

BELATED HAPPY BIRTHDAY 

@Paul33
@The Steve 
Hope you had an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ddk1979 (2/4/18)

BELATED HAPPY BIRTHDAY 

@AngerZ 
@Jacques Steenkamp 
@Monkey.D.Luffy 
Hope you had an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dubz (2/4/18)

Happy Birthday 
@brandonfrancis 
@johan 
@kabir499 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (2/4/18)

@brandonfrancis 
@johan 
@kabir499

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (2/4/18)

Happy birthday to all of you - have a super birthday! 

@brandonfrancis
@johan
@kabir499

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (2/4/18)

Happy Birthday  
@brandonfrancis 
@johan 
@kabir499 
 Wishes for a superb day!

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## kabir499 (2/4/18)

Dubz said:


> Happy Birthday
> @brandonfrancis
> @johan
> @kabir499
> Have a super day!


Thank you so much I appreciate it

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## kabir499 (2/4/18)

Willyza said:


> @brandonfrancis
> @johan
> @kabir499


Thank you @Willyza I really appreciate it.

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## kabir499 (2/4/18)

Hooked said:


> Happy birthday to all of you - have a super birthday!
> 
> @brandonfrancis
> @johan
> @kabir499


@hooked Thank you so much! I appreciate kt

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kabir499 (2/4/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Happy Birthday
> @brandonfrancis
> @johan
> @kabir499
> Wishes for a superb day!


Thank you so much!

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33 (2/4/18)

ddk1979 said:


> BELATED HAPPY BIRTHDAY
> 
> @Paul33
> @The Steve
> ...


Belated thanks

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (2/4/18)

@brandonfrancis
@johan
@kabir499
Happy Birthday.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## kabir499 (2/4/18)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> @brandonfrancis
> @johan
> @kabir499
> Happy Birthday.
> View attachment 127732


Thank you!

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Alex (2/4/18)

Happy Birthday guys 

@brandonfrancis
@johan
@kabir499

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (2/4/18)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY 

@brandonfrancis 
@johan 
@kabir499 
Hope you had an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (3/4/18)

Happy Birthday 
@DanTheMan 
@Dietz 
@HvNDhF 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (3/4/18)

@DanTheMan 
@Dietz 
@HvNDhF 
 Wishing you a super day!

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (3/4/18)

@DanTheMan 
@Dietz 
@HvNDhF

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (3/4/18)

Happy birthday and have a vaping good day!
@DanTheMan 
@Dietz 
@HvNDhF

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## alex1501 (3/4/18)

Happy Birthday and best wishes:
@Dietz
@DanTheMan
@HvNDhF
Enjoy your Day.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## HvNDhF (3/4/18)

Thanks a lot everyone. Its really appreciated.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stosta (3/4/18)

@DanTheMan 
@Dietz 
@HvNDhF

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (3/4/18)

@DanTheMan 
@Dietz 
@HvNDhF
A very Happy Birthday to you all

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ddk1979 (3/4/18)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY 

@DanTheMan 
@Dietz 
@HvNDhF 
Hope you had an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## brandonfrancis (3/4/18)

Dubz said:


> Happy Birthday
> @brandonfrancis
> @johan
> @kabir499
> Have a super day!


Thanks

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dubz (4/4/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Rayzor 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rayzor (4/4/18)

Dubz said:


> Happy Birthday
> @Rayzor
> Have a super day!


Thank you

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Willyza (4/4/18)

@Rayzor

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stosta (4/4/18)

Rayzor said:


> Thank you


Happy Birthday guy!!!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## SAVaper (4/4/18)

Good morning and happy birthday to 
@Rayzor

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger (4/4/18)

@Rayzor 
 Best wishes for a great day!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (4/4/18)

Happy birthday @Rayzor !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979 (4/4/18)

] HAPPY BIRTHDAY 

@Rayzor 
Hope you had an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dubz (5/4/18)

Happy Birthday 
@daniel craig 
@JAK123fu 
@Stephen Seymour 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SAVaper (5/4/18)

Good morning and happy birthday to 
@daniel craig 
@JAK123fu 
@Stephen Seymour

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cornelius (5/4/18)

Happy Happy one and all

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger (5/4/18)

Happy Birthday 
@daniel craig 
@JAK123fu 
@Stephen Seymour 
 Have an absolute great day!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (5/4/18)

Happy Birthday and happy every day! 

@daniel craig 
@JAK123fu 
@Stephen Seymour

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Willyza (5/4/18)

@daniel craig 
@JAK123fu 
@Stephen Seymour

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ddk1979 (5/4/18)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY 

@daniel craig 
@JAK123fu 
@Stephen Seymour 
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Dubz (6/4/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Gatoe 
@jaco.vosloo 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Room Fogger (6/4/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Gatoe 
@jaco.vosloo 
 Have a wonderful day!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Hooked (6/4/18)

Happy Birthday





@Gatoe 
@jaco.vosloo 

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (6/4/18)

@Gatoe 
@jaco.vosloo

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## jaco.vosloo (6/4/18)

Thanks all! 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Dubz (7/4/18)

Happy Birthday 
@ironhorn 
@Lillybell 
@Matuka 
@Rellik 
@SarChasm 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Room Fogger (7/4/18)

@ironhorn 
@Lillybell 
@Matuka 
@Rellik 
@SarChasm 
  Wishes for a super day to enjoy!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (7/4/18)

Happy Birthday to all of you - have a super-duper day!!
@ironhorn 
@Lillybell 
@Matuka 
@Rellik 
@SarChasm


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (7/4/18)

@Matuka 
@Rellik 
@SarChasm
Avery Happy Birthday to you all.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Willyza (7/4/18)

@ironhorn 
@Lillybell 
@Matuka 
@Rellik 
@SarChasm

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ddk1979 (7/4/18)

BELATED HAPPY BIRTHDAY 

@Gatoe 
@jaco.vosloo 
Hope you had an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ddk1979 (7/4/18)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY 

@ironhorn 
@Lillybell 
@Matuka 
@Rellik 
@SarChasm 
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (8/4/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Eddy65 
@Rude Rudi 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Room Fogger (8/4/18)

@Eddy65 
@Rude Rudi 
 Wishes for a very happy birthday!
Special mention for @Rude Rudi , keep those recipies coming! Hope you mixed yourself a special birthday cake for today. Many happy clouds to all.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## alex1501 (8/4/18)

Happy Birthday @Rude Rudi and many more to follow.
May the Greatest CCC* be with you all day long.


*Custard Creme Cloud

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (8/4/18)

A very Happy Birthday to you @Rude Rudi

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (8/4/18)

Happy, happy birthday! Have a good one! 

@Eddy65 
@Rude Rudi

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (9/4/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Chronix 
@Gadgetboy 
@waja09 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (9/4/18)

@Chronix 
@Gadgetboy 
@waja09 
 Have a super happy day!

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (9/4/18)

Thanks all!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Hooked (9/4/18)

Happy birthday - have a vaping good day! 

@Chronix 
@Gadgetboy 
@waja09

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Willyza (9/4/18)

@Eddy65
@Rude Rudi
  

bit late for yesterday

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Willyza (9/4/18)

@Chronix 
@Gadgetboy 
@waja09

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (9/4/18)

@Chronix
@Gadgetboy
@waja09


Have a very Happy Birthday !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gadgetboy (9/4/18)

Thanks for the wishes.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Chronix (9/4/18)

haha thank you

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## ddk1979 (9/4/18)

*Belated happy birthday :*




@Eddy65
@Rude Rudi
Hope you had an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ddk1979 (9/4/18)

*Almost a Belated Happy Birthday*





@Chronix
@Gadgetboy
@waja09
Hope you had an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dubz (10/4/18)

Happy Birthday 
@kfonseka 
@Larry 
@NaZa05 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 2


----------



## Room Fogger (10/4/18)

Happy Birthday 
@kfonseka 
@Larry 
@NaZa05 
 Have a great birthday

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 2


----------



## Willyza (10/4/18)

@kfonseka 
@Larry 
@NaZa05

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 2


----------



## Hooked (10/4/18)

Happy birthday and happy every day! 

@kfonseka 
@Larry 
@NaZa05

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## ddk1979 (10/4/18)

@kfonseka
@Larry
@NaZa05
Hope you had an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dubz (11/4/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Christo@26 
@DangerDave 
@gbuckley 
@Guigeta 
@kbgvirus 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Willyza (11/4/18)

@Christo@26 
@DangerDave 
@gbuckley 
@Guigeta 
@kbgvirus

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (11/4/18)

Happy birthday and happy vape day to all of you! 

@Christo@26 
@DangerDave 
@gbuckley 
@Guigeta 
@kbgvirus

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979 (11/4/18)

@Christo@26
@DangerDave
@gbuckley
@Guigeta
@kbgvirus
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dubz (12/4/18)

Happy Birthday 
@chicco61 
@Llew 
@mza786 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## chicco61 (12/4/18)

Dubz said:


> Happy Birthday
> @chicco61
> @Llew
> @mza786
> Have a super day!


Grazie 

Inviato dal mio FEVER utilizzando Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (12/4/18)

Happy birthday everyone! 

@chicco61 
@Llew 
@mza786

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (12/4/18)

@chicco61 
@Llew 
@mza786

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## DangerDave (12/4/18)

Thanks guys!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## ddk1979 (12/4/18)

@chicco61
@Llew
@mza786
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Room Fogger (12/4/18)

Wishes for a very Happy Birthday 
@chicco61 
@Llew 
@mza786 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dubz (13/4/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Johnny2Puffs 
@Marius Combrink 
@Sideshow 
@TGMV 
@Umar 770 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Room Fogger (13/4/18)

@Johnny2Puffs 
@Marius Combrink 
@Sideshow 
@TGMV 
@Umar 770 
Wishes for a super day! Many happy clouds to you!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver (13/4/18)

Happy birthday

@Johnny2Puffs - hope all ok with you guys in Portugal
@Marius Combrink - fellow MTL vaper 
@Sideshow , @TGMV , @Umar 770 

Have a great day and weekend!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (13/4/18)

Happy birthday everyone!  Wishing you massive clouds on your special day! 
@Johnny2Puffs 
@Marius Combrink 
@Sideshow 
@TGMV 
@Umar 770

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Willyza (13/4/18)

@Johnny2Puffs 
@Marius Combrink 
@Sideshow 
@TGMV 
@Umar 770

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ddk1979 (13/4/18)

@Johnny2Puffs
@Marius Combrink
@Sideshow
@TGMV
@Umar 770
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (13/4/18)

Happy birthday to
@Johnny2Puffs
@Marius Combrink
@Sideshow
@TGMV
@Umar 770

Have a blast and vape on

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marius Combrink (13/4/18)

Silver said:


> Happy birthday
> 
> @Johnny2Puffs - hope all ok with you guys in Portugal
> @Marius Combrink - fellow MTL vaper
> ...


Thanks @Silver and all the rest you guys rock

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Dubz (14/4/18)

Happy Birthday @Sandra . Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver (14/4/18)

Happy birthday @Sandra 
Have a super day and weekend

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Room Fogger (14/4/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Sandra 
 Have a super Saturday birthday!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Willyza (14/4/18)

@Sandra

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Hooked (14/4/18)

Happy Birthday @Sandra - see, you *do* belong!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## alex1501 (14/4/18)

Hej @Sandra, srecan ti Dvadeset Prvi rodjendan.
Lepo se provedi za vikend i uzivaj novi vape set.
 


If anyone feels like , it says:

"Hi @Sandra, happy 21st birthday.
Have a great weekend and enjoy your new vape gear."

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (14/4/18)

alex1501 said:


> Hej @Sandra, srecan ti Dvadeset Prvi rodjendan.
> Lepo se provedi za vikend i uzivaj novi vape set.
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome @alex1501 
What language is that?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## alex1501 (14/4/18)

Silver said:


> What language is that?



Now they call it Serbian, it used to be Serbocroatian, not too long ago.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ddk1979 (14/4/18)

@Sandra
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Dubz (15/4/18)

Happy Birthday 
@GhostTristy 
@JohannB 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Room Fogger (15/4/18)

Happy Birthday 
@GhostTristy 
@JohannB 
 Have a super birthday!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Willyza (15/4/18)

@GhostTristy 
@JohannB

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## JohannB (15/4/18)

Thanks guys!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ddk1979 (15/4/18)

@GhostTristy
@JohannB
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Sandra (15/4/18)

Hvala puno @alex1501 Thank you so much for the birthday wishes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sandra (15/4/18)

Thank you @Silver

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sandra (15/4/18)

Hahaha thank you so much

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (15/4/18)

@GhostTristy
@JohannB

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (15/4/18)

alex1501 said:


> Hej @Sandra, srecan ti Dvadeset Prvi rodjendan.
> Lepo se provedi za vikend i uzivaj novi vape set.
> 
> 
> ...



@alex1501 lol you got me! I even googled Apsurdistan to see where it is! lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (15/4/18)

Happy birthday - have a great day! 

@GhostTristy 
@JohannB

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dubz (16/4/18)

Happy Birthday 
@A3aan 
@Balders 
@gumpertapolloss 
@MartinThor 
@method1 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (16/4/18)

Happy birthday 

@A3aan , @Balders 
@gumpertapolloss , @MartinThor 

And @method1 from Mr Hardwicks !

Have a super day !

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (16/4/18)

Happy Birthday  
@A3aan 
@Balders 
@gumpertapolloss 
@MartinThor 
@method1 
 Wishes for a super birthday!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (16/4/18)

@A3aan 
@Balders 
@gumpertapolloss 
@MartinThor 
@method1

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (16/4/18)

Happy birthday to one and all 

@A3aan 
@Balders 
@gumpertapolloss 
@MartinThor 

And to the one and only Mr Hardwick's! @method1

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (16/4/18)

Happy Birthday to @A3aan , @Balders , @gumpertapolloss , @MartinThor , @Twisper and last but not least, @method1 

Best wishes for a good one, and for the rest of the year ahead !

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (16/4/18)

@A3aan
@Balders
@gumpertapolloss
@MartinThor
@method1
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (17/4/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Ctaig 
@Phillip4517 
@Riaan Aitkem 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Room Fogger (17/4/18)

@Ctaig 
@Phillip4517 
@Riaan Aitkem 
 Wishes for a super birthday!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (17/4/18)

@Ctaig 
@Phillip4517 
@Riaan Aitkem

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Willyza (17/4/18)

@Ctaig 
@Phillip4517 
@Riaan Aitkem

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## ddk1979 (17/4/18)

@Ctaig
@Phillip4517
@Riaan Aitkem
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (17/4/18)

Happy birthday everyone - have a vaping good day! 

@Ctaig 
@Phillip4517 
@Riaan Aitkem


----------



## Dubz (18/4/18)

Happy Birthday 
@JimmyZee 
@RainstormZA 
@Rico 
@runnaround 
@Sachin1804 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Hooked (18/4/18)

@RainstormZA Wishing you a very happy, creative birthday!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (18/4/18)

Happy Birthday to all of you - have a super day! 

@JimmyZee 
@Rico 
@runnaround 
@Sachin1804

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (18/4/18)

@JimmyZee 
@Rico 
@runnaround 
@Sachin1804 

And a very special one to @RainstormZA !!!

Hope you have an amazing day!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RainstormZA (18/4/18)

Hooked said:


> @RainstormZA Wishing you a very happy, creative birthday!
> 
> View attachment 129444



Thank you @Hooked, that looks awesome.

Thanks @Stosta @Dubz

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Braki (18/4/18)

Happy Birthday everyone!
@JimmyZee 
@Rico 
@runnaround 
@Sachin1804 

And a special  to @RainstormZA !!!


----------



## RainstormZA (18/4/18)

Thanks @Braki


----------



## Dietz (18/4/18)

Happy Happs Everyone!!!!! have a Kickass Day!!!

@RainstormZA 
@JimmyZee 
@Rico 
@runnaround 
@Sachin1804

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (18/4/18)

Haha @Dietz that gif is epic!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dietz (18/4/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Haha @Dietz that gif is epic!


Because, On Your Birthday... You should not need to give a F@#%

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RainstormZA (18/4/18)

Dietz said:


> Because, On Your Birthday... You should not need to give a F@#%



Lol I am not - slept in late and sitting outside vaping like a king!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Dietz (18/4/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Lol I am not - slept in late and sitting outside vaping like a king!


That means you are doing it right!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Willyza (18/4/18)

@JimmyZee 
@RainstormZA 
@Rico 
@runnaround 
@Sachin1804

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## JimmyZee (18/4/18)

Willyza said:


> @JimmyZee
> @RainstormZA
> @Rico
> @runnaround
> @Sachin1804


Thanks. 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## ddk1979 (18/4/18)

@JimmyZee
@RainstormZA
@Rico
@runnaround
@Sachin1804
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Sachin1804 (18/4/18)

Thank you for the well wishes vape family 

Sent from my EVA-L19 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Faheem777 (18/4/18)

Sachin1804 said:


> Thank you for the well wishes vape family
> 
> Sent from my EVA-L19 using Tapatalk



Now I get your forum name

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger (18/4/18)

Happy Birthday 
@JimmyZee 
@RainstormZA 
@Rico 
@runnaround 
@Sachin1804 
 Have a super birthday!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (19/4/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Armed 
@Greenleader 
@KyleSociety 
@Stroodlepuff 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (19/4/18)

Happy Birthday wishes to you all 
@Armed
@Greenleader
@KyleSociety
@Stroodlepuff
 Have a wonderful fun filled day!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (19/4/18)

@Armed
@Greenleader
@KyleSociety


And of course a very special mention to the lovely @Stroodlepuff !!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (19/4/18)

Happy birthday everyone! Have a super-dupa day! 
@Armed
@Greenleader
@KyleSociety

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (19/4/18)

Happy birthday @Stroodlepuff! I hope you're recovering from Shenzhen!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nadim_Paruk (19/4/18)

@Armed
@Greenleader
@KyleSociety
@Stroodlepuff

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (19/4/18)

Happy Birthday @Armed , @Greenleader , @KyleSociety and of course @Stroodlepuff 

Hope you have a great day guys & gals !

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (19/4/18)

@Armed 
@Greenleader 
@KyleSociety 
@Stroodlepuff

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (19/4/18)

@Armed
@Greenleader
@KyleSociety
@Stroodlepuff
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (19/4/18)

@Armed
@Greenleader
@KyleSociety
@Stroodlepuff

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (19/4/18)

Sorry I missed your birthday @RainstormZA

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (19/4/18)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Sorry I missed your birthday @RainstormZA
> View attachment 129644



Ah it's the thought that counts

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (19/4/18)

Happy birthday
@Armed
@Greenleader
@KyleSociety
@Stroodlepuff

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Armed (20/4/18)

Belated thanks. Hope everyone enyoyed the day

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dubz (21/4/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Adksuperman 
@bloo 
@Bruwer Bachfischer 
@JsPLAYn 
@Keanu.sardinha 
@MiNeM 
@Quakes 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (21/4/18)

@Adksuperman
@bloo
@Bruwer Bachfischer
@JsPLAYn
@Keanu.sardinha
@MiNeM
@Quakes
 Have a wonderful birthday!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Bruwer Bachfischer (21/4/18)

Thanks guys appreciate it.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JsPLAYn (21/4/18)

Ha ha THANKS GUYS..

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Willyza (21/4/18)

@Adksuperman 
@bloo 
@Bruwer Bachfischer 
@JsPLAYn 
@Keanu.sardinha 
@MiNeM 
@Quakes

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (21/4/18)

WOW! So many birthdays today. Wishing all of you a fantastic day and a fantastic year!  

@Adksuperman 
@bloo 
@Bruwer Bachfischer 
@JsPLAYn 
@Keanu.sardinha 
@MiNeM 
@Quakes

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (21/4/18)

@Adksuperman
@bloo
@Bruwer Bachfischer
@JsPLAYn
@Keanu.sardinha
@MiNeM
@Quakes
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (21/4/18)

Happy Birthday to all of you, Have a great day.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (21/4/18)

Happy Birthday 

@JsPLAYn - hope you got more beautiful vape gear!
@Quakes - who helped us judge the comps at VapeCon, thanks Quakes!

@Adksuperman , @bloo 
@Bruwer Bachfischer , @Keanu.sardinha , @MiNeM 

Have a lovely day and weekend!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## bloo (21/4/18)

Silver said:


> Happy Birthday
> 
> @JsPLAYn - hope you got more beautiful vape gear!
> @Quakes - who helped us judge the comps at VapeCon, thanks Quakes!
> ...



Thank you!!! If anyone would like to buy me a present an rta would be great thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (21/4/18)

bloo said:


> Thank you!!! If anyone would like to buy me a present an rta would be great thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Jeepers @bloo , member since October 2014!
Where've you been?
Lurking I assume?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (21/4/18)

Happy Birthday @Adksuperman , @bloo, @Bruwer Bachfischer , @JsPLAYn , @Keanu.sardinha , @MiNeM and @Quakes 

I hope you guys and girls have a great one - still some time left to turn it around if not

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## JsPLAYn (21/4/18)

Ha ha thanks guys 

@Silver .. well my wife once again gave me a hallpass to buy anything I want vape related.. so gna hold onto it until I find something special again like the Dvarw rta.. @Rob Fisher .thanks again for bringing them in for us 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dubz (22/4/18)

Happy Birthday 
@aXe 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Room Fogger (22/4/18)

Happy Birthday 
@aXe 
 Have a super birthday!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (22/4/18)

JsPLAYn said:


> Ha ha thanks guys
> 
> @Silver .. well my wife once again gave me a hallpass to buy anything I want vape related.. so gna hold onto it until I find something special again like the Dvarw rta.. @Rob Fisher .thanks again for bringing them in for us
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk



Love that
Bank the hallpass! Lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (22/4/18)

Happy birthday @aXe , have a great day!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Willyza (22/4/18)

@aXe

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (22/4/18)

Happy Birthday @aXe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979 (22/4/18)

@aXe
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dubz (23/4/18)

Happy Birthday 
@rabbitneko 
@Scissorhands 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 2


----------



## Hooked (23/4/18)

Happy Birthday 
@rabbitneko 
@Scissorhands

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## SAVaper (23/4/18)

Good morning and happy birthday to 
@rabbitneko 
@Scissorhands

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 3


----------



## Room Fogger (23/4/18)

Happy Birthday 
@rabbitneko 
@Scissorhands 
 Have a super birthday!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 3


----------



## Willyza (23/4/18)

@rabbitneko 
@Scissorhands

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 2


----------



## KarlDP (23/4/18)

@rabbitneko 
@Scissorhands 
Happy birthday guys. Have great day

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (23/4/18)

Happy Birthday. Have a wonderful day.
@rabbitneko 
@Scissorhands

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## ddk1979 (23/4/18)

@rabbitneko
@Scissorhands
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 2


----------



## Dubz (24/4/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Cullen 
@MetalGearX 
@RooiWillie 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (24/4/18)

Happy birthday; happy vape day! 

@Cullen 
@MetalGearX 
@RooiWillie

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (24/4/18)

Good morning and happy birthday to 
@Cullen 
@MetalGearX 
@RooiWillie

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (24/4/18)

@Cullen 
@MetalGearX 
@RooiWillie

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## KarlDP (24/4/18)

@Cullen 
@MetalGearX 
@RooiWillie 

Happy birthday guys. Have a awesome day

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (24/4/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Cullen 
@MetalGearX 
@RooiWillie 
 Hope you will have a super birthday!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (24/4/18)

@Cullen
@MetalGearX
@RooiWillie
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Johnny2Puffs (24/4/18)

Thanks guys. Yes...we all well here in Portugal.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MetalGearX (24/4/18)

Thanks to all for the birthday wishes.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Dubz (26/4/18)

Happy Birthday 
@ADV-Des 
@lt_sparky 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Room Fogger (26/4/18)

Best wishes for a Happy Birthday 
@ADV-Des 
@lt_sparky 
 Hope you will have a super day!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Hooked (26/4/18)

Happy birthday @lt_sparky 
And special birthday wishes to one of our vendors @ADV-Des of All Day Vapes. 

Wishing you both happy vapes for today and for the year ahead.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979 (26/4/18)

@ADV-Des
@lt_sparky
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Willyza (26/4/18)

@ADV-Des 
@lt_sparky

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## KarlDP (26/4/18)

@ADV-Des
@lt_sparky

Happy birthday!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ADV-Des (26/4/18)

Thanks guys for all the birthday wishes!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Dubz (27/4/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Bryce 
@Faraaz 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Room Fogger (27/4/18)

@Bryce 
@Faraaz 
 Best wishes for a super day!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Hooked (27/4/18)

Happy birthday and have a great day! 

@Bryce 
@Faraaz

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Willyza (27/4/18)

@Bryce 
@Faraaz

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ddk1979 (27/4/18)

@Bryce
@Faraaz
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dubz (28/4/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Hallucinated_ 
@Idrees 
@Pran 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (28/4/18)

@Hallucinated_ 
@Idrees 
@Pran 
 Wishes for a super birthday!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (28/4/18)

Happy birthday

@Hallucinated_ , @Idrees and @Pran 

Have a great day and lomg weekend

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (28/4/18)

@Hallucinated_ 
@Idrees 
@Pran

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (28/4/18)

Happy Birthday @Hallucinated_ , @Idrees and @Pran  

Hope you have a good one!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (29/4/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Antega 
@JollyVaper 
@The Golf
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (29/4/18)

Happy birthday

@The Golf - loooong time member here on the forum
@JollyVaper and @Antega 

Have a great day and long weekend!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Room Fogger (29/4/18)

Happy Birthday Wishes 
@Antega
@JollyVaper
@The Golf
 Have a super birthday!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (29/4/18)

Happy birthday and happy every day!












@Antega 
@JollyVaper 
@The Golf

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Willyza (29/4/18)

@Antega 
@JollyVaper 
@The Golf

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ddk1979 (29/4/18)

@Hallucinated_
@Idrees
@Pran
Hope you had an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## ddk1979 (29/4/18)

@Antega
@JollyVaper
@The Golf
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dubz (30/4/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Carla 
@Juvenile 
@Mobeen 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Room Fogger (30/4/18)

@Carla 
@Juvenile 
@Mobeen 
 Have a super birthday!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (30/4/18)

Happy birthday!! Have a great day! 

@Carla 
@Juvenile 
@Mobeen

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Willyza (30/4/18)

@Carla 
@Juvenile 
@Mobeen

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ddk1979 (30/4/18)

@Carla
@Juvenile
@Mobeen
Hope you have an awesome day.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (30/4/18)

@Carla
@Juvenile
@Mobeen

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (1/5/18)

Happy Birthday 
@drZoidberg 
@killingfields 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Room Fogger (1/5/18)

Happy Birthday  
@drZoidberg 
@killingfields 
Birthday wishes for a super day!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Willyza (1/5/18)

@drZoidberg 
@killingfields

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (1/5/18)

@drZoidberg
@killingfields
A very happy birthday to both of you.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ddk1979 (1/5/18)

@drZoidberg
@killingfields
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Dubz (2/5/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Crockett 
@jeanvanheerden 
@Renaldo 
@Viasen 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (2/5/18)

@Crockett 
@jeanvanheerden 
@Renaldo 
@Viasen

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## SAVaper (2/5/18)

Good morning and happy birthday to 
@Crockett 
@jeanvanheerden 
@Renaldo 
@Viasen

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Room Fogger (2/5/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Crockett 
@jeanvanheerden 
@Renaldo 
@Viasen 
 Wishes for a wonderful birthday!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## KarlDP (2/5/18)

@Crockett 
@jeanvanheerden 
@Renaldo 
@Viasen

Happy birthday to you all.. Have a lekka one..

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Willyza (2/5/18)

@Crockett 
@jeanvanheerden 
@Renaldo 
@Viasen

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## ddk1979 (2/5/18)

@Crockett
@jeanvanheerden
@Renaldo
@Viasen
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (2/5/18)

@Crockett
@jeanvanheerden
@Renaldo
@Viasen

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dubz (3/5/18)

Happy Birthday 
@AhVape 
@Ashveer03 
@keenen.c 
@Nish95 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (3/5/18)

Happy belated birthday @Renaldo and everyone else. I did not even know that I have a namesake on the forum. 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger (3/5/18)

@AhVape 
@Ashveer03 
@keenen.c 
@Nish95 
 Have a great birthday!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Hooked (3/5/18)

Happy birthday everyone - have a vaping good day! 

@AhVape 
@Ashveer03 
@keenen.c 
@Nish95

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta (3/5/18)

@AhVape 
@Ashveer03 
@keenen.c 
@Nish95

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## KarlDP (3/5/18)

@AhVape 
@Ashveer03 
@keenen.c 
@Nish95

Happy birthday to everyone and enjoy the day.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ddk1979 (3/5/18)

@AhVape
@Ashveer03
@keenen.c
@Nish95
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (3/5/18)

Hope you have a fantastic day.
@AhVape
@Ashveer03
@keenen.c
@Nish95

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Willyza (3/5/18)

@AhVape 
@Ashveer03 
@keenen.c 
@Nish95

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Dubz (4/5/18)

Happy Birthday 
@fred1sa 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Room Fogger (4/5/18)

Happy Birthday wishes to you 
@fred1sa 
 Have a super dooper birthday!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Stosta (4/5/18)

@fred1sa !!!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## KarlDP (4/5/18)

Happy birthday @fred1sa 

Have a awesome day..

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Willyza (4/5/18)

@fred1sa

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ddk1979 (4/5/18)

@fred1sa
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dubz (5/5/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Arius1g 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Willyza (5/5/18)

@Arius1g

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (5/5/18)

Happy birthday @Arius1g ! Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger (5/5/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Arius1g 
 Have a super birthday!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ddk1979 (5/5/18)

@Arius1g
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dubz (6/5/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Antonius Scheid 
@jyweeti 
@Kaizer 
@StephanKuhn 
@Vincent 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (6/5/18)

Happy Birthday wishes to you all 
@Antonius Scheid 
@jyweeti 
@Kaizer 
@StephanKuhn 
@Vincent 
 Hope you will have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Steyn777 (6/5/18)

Lekker verjaar Frikkie

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Willyza (6/5/18)

@Antonius Scheid 
@jyweeti 
@Kaizer 
@StephanKuhn 
@Vincent

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (6/5/18)

Happy birthday and happy clouds, everyone!

@Antonius Scheid 
@jyweeti 
@Kaizer 
@StephanKuhn 
@Vincent

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (6/5/18)

@Antonius Scheid
@jyweeti
@Kaizer
@StephanKuhn
@Vincent
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (7/5/18)

Happy Birthday 
@DizZa 
@goki 
@Naseem_Choonara 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (7/5/18)

@DizZa 
@goki 
@Naseem_Choonara

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## KarlDP (7/5/18)

@DizZa 
@goki 
@Naseem_Choonara 

A very happy birthday to you all. Have an awesome day.

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (7/5/18)

Happy birthday and happy every day! 

@DizZa 
@goki 
@Naseem_Choonara

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (7/5/18)

Happy Birthday 
@DizZa 
@goki 
@Naseem_Choonara 
Have a super birthday!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (7/5/18)

@DizZa 
@goki 
@Naseem_Choonara

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## goki (7/5/18)

Thanks for the Birthday wishes guys! Where's the birthday juice to blow out a few candles? 

Sent from my VKY-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ddk1979 (7/5/18)

@DizZa
@goki
@Naseem_Choonara
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (9/5/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Ediskrad 
@JayJayJ 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Willyza (9/5/18)

@Ediskrad 
@JayJayJ

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Hooked (9/5/18)

Happy birthday and have a super-duper day!

@Ediskrad 
@JayJayJ

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Room Fogger (9/5/18)

@Ediskrad 
@JayJayJ 
Have a super birthday!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Stosta (9/5/18)

@Ediskrad 
@JayJayJ

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## KarlDP (9/5/18)

Happy birthday @Ediskrad and @JayJayJ. Have a awesome day.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ddk1979 (9/5/18)

@Ediskrad
@JayJayJ
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nadim_Paruk (9/5/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Ediskrad
@JayJayJ 

hope its an awesome one, and some Vape Mail is on the way


----------



## Dubz (10/5/18)

Happy Birthday 
@awvince 
@CraftyZA 
@DemonicBunnee 
@jpzx12rturbo 
@khalidsul23 
@LaScaR 
@Lightweightvapeape 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver (10/5/18)

Happy birthday

@CraftyZA , @jpzx12rturbo 
@awvince , @DemonicBunnee ,
@khalidsul23 , @LaScaR , @Lightweightvapeape 

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Hooked (10/5/18)

Ooooh many birthdays today! Wishing all of you a vape of a day! 

@CraftyZA , @jpzx12rturbo 
@awvince , @DemonicBunnee ,
@khalidsul23 , @LaScaR , @Lightweightvapeape

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## KarlDP (10/5/18)

To all these peeps have a awesome birthday today..

@CraftyZA , @jpzx12rturbo, @awvince , @DemonicBunnee , @khalidsul23 , @LaScaR , @Lightweightvapeape

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Room Fogger (10/5/18)

Happy Birthday 
@awvince 
@CraftyZA 
@DemonicBunnee 
@jpzx12rturbo 
@khalidsul23 
@LaScaR 
@Lightweightvapeape 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Willyza (10/5/18)

@awvince 
@CraftyZA 
@DemonicBunnee 
@jpzx12rturbo 
@khalidsul23 
@LaScaR 
@Lightweightvapeape

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ddk1979 (10/5/18)

@awvince
@CraftyZA
@DemonicBunnee
@jpzx12rturbo
@khalidsul23
@LaScaR
@Lightweightvapeape
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## jpzx12rturbo (10/5/18)

Thank you to all for the bif day wishes!
Appreciate it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## awvince (11/5/18)

Thanks for all the wishes, appreciate it.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dubz (11/5/18)

Happy Birthday 
@davedes 
@Johan1989 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Nadim_Paruk (11/5/18)

@davedes 
@Johan1989 
@Create-A-Cloud 
@davedes 

Hope its a great one!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger (11/5/18)

@davedes 
@Johan1989 
 Have a super birthday!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Willyza (11/5/18)

@davedes 
@Johan1989

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Hooked (11/5/18)

Happy birthday - have a super-duper day! 

@davedes 
@Johan1989

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (11/5/18)

[USERGROUP=3]@Admins[/USERGROUP] Is it possible to give us more 'happy birthday' emojis? I'm so bored with using the same-old same-old all the time.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## KarlDP (11/5/18)

Happy birthday @davedes and @Johan1989. Have a awesome day..

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ddk1979 (11/5/18)

@davedes
@Johan1989
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dubz (12/5/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Johan Heyns 
@Jordache 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Room Fogger (12/5/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Johan Heyns 
@Jordache 
 Saturday weekend wishes for you on your birthday

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Willyza (12/5/18)

@Johan Heyns 
@Jordache

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Hooked (12/5/18)

Happy birthday - have a wonderful day! 

@Johan Heyns 
@Jordache

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ddk1979 (12/5/18)

@Johan Heyns
@Jordache
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Kuhlkatz (12/5/18)

Happy Birthday @Johan Heyns and @Jordache 

Hope you guys have a great day !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kuhlkatz (12/5/18)

A very Happy Birthday to a very special person to most people around these parts !


@Silver, best wishes for your birthday - I hope that you get to spend it quietly with just your family and loved ones !

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (12/5/18)

Happy Birthday @Silver . Why are you hiding it away?

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Carnival (12/5/18)

It's @Silver 's birthday?? HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU!!! Hope you have a fantastic one!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (12/5/18)

Birthday wishes for @Silver , hope you will have a great day. 
 Hope you don’t get a menthol cake though , just keep vaping it!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (12/5/18)

Thanks guys

Appreciate the wishes.

Sorry for late response, was having a midday snooze and fell asleep for like 2 hours!
Now I feel so refreshed

Where's that menthol!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Bulldog (12/5/18)

Happy Birthday @Silver, now you relax and have another snooze, leave admining to someone else, our present to you

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (12/5/18)

Bulldog said:


> Happy Birthday @Silver, now you relax and have another snooze, leave admining to someone else, our present to you



Thanks @Bulldog !
Keep an eye on things for us

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bulldog (12/5/18)

Will do

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ddk1979 (12/5/18)

Happy Birthday @Silver
Hope you have a very blessed and awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## jm10 (12/5/18)

Happy Birthday @Silver , enjoy it Bud


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (12/5/18)

@Silver

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (13/5/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Ash 
@avir101 
@Lim 
@rogue zombie 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (13/5/18)

Wishing you all a happy birthday and may there be many happy clouds above your head! 

@Ash 
@avir101 
@Lim 
@rogue zombie

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (13/5/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Ash 
@avir101 
@Lim 
And especially @rogue zombie 
 Have a super duper birthday

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (13/5/18)

@Ash 
@avir101 
@Lim 
@rogue zombie

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (13/5/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Ash
@avir101
@Lim
@rogue zombie

and belated greetings @Silver

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## Kuhlkatz (13/5/18)

Happy Birthday @Ash , @avir101 , @Lim and @rogue zombie 

Hope you guys have a lekke one !

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (13/5/18)

Happy birthday everyone & happy belated birthday @Silver. I check so religiously every day and then somehow I missed yours. Hope you had an awesome day. Have another one today. 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (13/5/18)

Belated Happy birthday @Silver

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (13/5/18)

Happy Birthday@Ash @avir101 @Lim @rogue zombie

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (13/5/18)

@Ash
@avir101
@Lim
@rogue zombie
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paul33 (13/5/18)

Happy birthday @rogue zombie 

Have a good one dude

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (14/5/18)

Happy Birthday 
@CPS 
@Dexter305 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Kuhlkatz (14/5/18)

Happy Birthday @CPS , @Dexter305 and @YeOldeOke 

Hope you have a good one folks !

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (14/5/18)

Happy Birthday 
@CPS 
@Dexter305 
@YeOldeOke 
Have a super birthday on this rainy day

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (14/5/18)

@Silver Oh noooo, the one day that I didn't check birthdays, it was yours! A belated happy birthday, Silver! Many happy vapes for the year ahead!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Stosta (14/5/18)

@CPS 
@Dexter305 
@YeOldeOke

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (14/5/18)

And a belated happy birthday to 

@Ash
@avir101
@Lim
@rogue zombie

And happy birthday for today to 

@CPS 
@Dexter305 
@YeOldeOke of All Day Vapes (but I'm sure you were on the birthday list a few months back??)

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 3


----------



## Willyza (14/5/18)

@CPS 
@Dexter305

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ddk1979 (14/5/18)

@CPS
@Dexter305
@YeOldeOke
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (14/5/18)

Hooked said:


> @Silver Oh noooo, the one day that I didn't check birthdays, it was yours! A belated happy birthday, Silver! Many happy vapes for the year ahead!
> 
> View attachment 131876



Oh wow , thanks for the vape cake and the wishes @Hooked !!
So cool

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dietz (14/5/18)

Aaaaw No!!! I missed it @Silver !!
I hope you had a Kickass day










And a happy belated beffday for you all!! I hope is was / is Great!!

@Ash
@avir101
@Lim
@rogue zombie
@CPS
@Dexter305
@YeOldeOke

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 4


----------



## Kuhlkatz (15/5/18)

Happy Birthday @Ethan Loubser , @Striker and @Vwiked 

I hope you guys have a great day !

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Room Fogger (15/5/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Ethan Loubser , 
@Striker and
@Vwiked 
 Hope you guys have a great day

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Stosta (15/5/18)

@Ethan Loubser , 
@Striker 
@Vwiked

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Dexter305 (15/5/18)

Thanks for all the birthday wishes yesterday guys! This is really a community rather than a forum and with the most awesome members on top of that! Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## KarlDP (15/5/18)

@Ethan Loubser , 
@Striker 
@Vwiked

Happy birthday to you all..

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ddk1979 (15/5/18)

@Ethan Loubser ,
@Striker
@Vwiked
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (15/5/18)

Happy birthday everyone - have a vaping good day!

@Ethan Loubser , @Striker and @Vwiked

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zebeebee (15/5/18)

Happy Happy Birthday 
@Ethan Loubser , 
@Striker and
@Vwiked

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## YeOldeOke (16/5/18)

Which reminds me. Tick tock.

Thanks guys.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (16/5/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Byron 
@lyle420 
@OPCGP 
@Redaa 
@Snorrevapes 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Silver (16/5/18)

Happy birthday

@Redaa , @Snorrevapes 
@OPCGP , @lyle420 , @Byron 

Have a great day

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Room Fogger (16/5/18)

Happy Birthday! 
@Byron 
@lyle420 
@OPCGP 
@Redaa 
@Snorrevapes 
 Best wishes for a super day!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Kuhlkatz (16/5/18)

Happy Birthday to @Byron , @lyle420 , @OPCGP , @Redaa , @Snorrevapes and @Vape_r 

Hope you all have a good one !

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ddk1979 (16/5/18)

@Byron
@lyle420
@OPCGP
@Redaa
@Snorrevapes 
@Vape_r 
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Willyza (16/5/18)

@Byron
@lyle420
@OPCGP
@Redaa
@Snorrevapes 
@Vape_r

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Hooked (16/5/18)

Oooh many Happy Birthdays today! Vape up a storm, everyone! 

@Byron
@lyle420
@OPCGP
@Redaa
@Snorrevapes 
@Vape_r

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Byron (16/5/18)

Thank you for all the birthday wishes


And happy birthday
@lyle420
@OPCGP
@Redaa
@Snorrevapes
@Vape_r

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Dubz (17/5/18)

Happy Birthday 
@hugo Testa 
@Imti175 
@Lawrence A 
@Neal 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (17/5/18)

@hugo Testa 
@Imti175 
@Lawrence A 
@Neal 
 Have a super vaping good birthday!

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (17/5/18)

@hugo Testa 
@Imti175 
@Lawrence A 
@Neal

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (17/5/18)

Happy birthday and happy every day! May the sun shine between your clouds! 


@hugo Testa 
@Imti175 
@Lawrence A 
@Neal

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (17/5/18)

@hugo Testa
@Imti175
@Lawrence A
@Neal
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (17/5/18)

@hugo Testa 
@Imti175 
@Lawrence A 
@Neal

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (18/5/18)

Happy Birthday 
@AniDey 
@Captain Chaos 
@Chris du Toit 
@Gontsijalo 
@Nicolaas 
@Sha_Mac 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 3


----------



## Nicolaas (18/5/18)

Thanks guys, appreciate it!

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L22 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (18/5/18)

Happy birthday 

@AniDey , @Captain Chaos , @Chris du Toit 
@Nicolaas , @Gontsijalo , @Sha_Mac 

Have a super day and weekend ahead


PS - Belated wishes for yesterday @Neal and @Lawrence A , sorry I missed it

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 3


----------



## Alex (18/5/18)

@AniDey, @Captain Chaos, @Chris du Toit, @Nicolaas, @Gontsijalo and @Sha_Mac

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 2


----------



## Room Fogger (18/5/18)

Happy Birthday  
@AniDey 
@Captain Chaos 
@Chris du Toit 
@Gontsijalo 
@Nicolaas 
@Sha_Mac 
 Warm wishes on a chilly day

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 2


----------



## Hooked (18/5/18)

Happy birthday - and happy every day - to everyone!! 

@AniDey 
@Captain Chaos 
@Chris du Toit 
@Gontsijalo 
@Nicolaas 
@Sha_Mac

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 2


----------



## Carnival (18/5/18)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY @Captain Chaos !! Hope it's an epic one.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Lawrence A (18/5/18)

Thank you all for the wished yesterday - much appreciated!!!!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Cornelius (18/5/18)

Happy Happy and belated!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Willyza (18/5/18)

@AniDey 
@Captain Chaos 
@Chris du Toit 
@Gontsijalo 
@Nicolaas 
@Sha_Mac

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 3


----------



## ddk1979 (18/5/18)

@AniDey
@Captain Chaos
@Chris du Toit
@Gontsijalo
@Nicolaas
@Sha_Mac
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 2


----------



## Kuhlkatz (18/5/18)

Happy Birthday @AniDey , @Captain Chaos , @Chris du Toit , @Gontsijalo , @Nicolaas and @Sha_Mac 

Have a good day all !

 Belated Happy Birthday to @Lawrence A and @Neal 
Sorry I missed it, but I'm sure you had a smashing day despite that !

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 3


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (18/5/18)

Happy birthday, vape on !
@AniDey
@Captain Chaos
@Chris du Toit
@Gontsijalo
@Nicolaas
@Sha_Mac

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Dubz (19/5/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Arlene 
@Jp1905 
@Musa Mbamba 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (19/5/18)

Happy birthday

@Jp1905 
@Arlene , @Musa Mbamba 

Have a super day and weekend

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Room Fogger (19/5/18)

@Arlene 
And a super special one to @Jp1905 
@Musa Mbamba 
 Have a super weekend birthday!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Hooked (19/5/18)

Happy birthday and have a vaping good day! 

@Jp1905 
@Arlene 
@Musa Mbamba


----------



## ddk1979 (19/5/18)

@Arlene
@Jp1905
@Musa Mbamba
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Willyza (19/5/18)

@Arlene 
@Jp1905 
@Musa Mbamba

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Zebeebee (19/5/18)

Happy Birthday To

@Jp1905 
@Arlene 
@Musa Mbamba 

May you all have a fantastic day and weekend

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jp1905 (20/5/18)

Thank you very much for all the birthday wishes!!!You bunch are awesome!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Dubz (21/5/18)

Happy Birthday 
@arnold001 
@BioHAZarD 
@Sillybboi21 
@Suren 
@Tai 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (21/5/18)

Happy birthday

@BioHAZarD , @Tai
@arnold001 , @Sillybboi21 , @Suren

Have a great day

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (21/5/18)

@arnold001 
@BioHAZarD 
@Sillybboi21 
@Suren 
@Tai

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Tai (21/5/18)

Thank you very much guys

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (21/5/18)

Happy birthday to you all - have a vaping good day! 

@arnold001 
@BioHAZarD 
@Sillybboi21 
@Suren 
@Tai

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (21/5/18)

Thanks guys

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger (21/5/18)

Happy Birthday 
@arnold001
A special one to @BioHAZarD
@Sillybboi21
@Suren
And a special one to @Tai
Have a super birthday.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (21/5/18)

@arnold001
@BioHAZarD
@Sillybboi21
@Suren
@Tai
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (21/5/18)

happy birthday @arnold001 @BioHAZarD @Sillybboi21 @Suren @Tai

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dietz (21/5/18)

Happy Haps @BioHAZarD ,@arnold001 ,@Sillybboi21 ,@Suren and @Tai I hope you all have a Kickass day Today!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (22/5/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Kishan Ghela 
@STock 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Room Fogger (22/5/18)

Birthday Wishes to you 
@Kishan Ghela 
@STock 
 Hope you will have a super Birthday

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## ddk1979 (22/5/18)

@Kishan Ghela
@STock
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## STock (22/5/18)

Thanks gents

Sent from my F5321 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Kishan Ghela (22/5/18)

Thanks so much

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Zebeebee (22/5/18)

Rather late than never

Happy Birthday
@Kishan Ghela
@STock 

Hope you had a vapetastic day!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Kishan Ghela (22/5/18)

Thank you brother

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (23/5/18)

Happy Birthday 
@ace_d_house_cat 
@DS_vaper 
@Keanan23 
@Tevin_macvapes 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Room Fogger (23/5/18)

@ace_d_house_cat 
@DS_vaper 
@Keanan23 
@Tevin_macvapes 
 Have a awesome birthday

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Willyza (23/5/18)

@ace_d_house_cat 
@DS_vaper 
@Keanan23 
@Tevin_macvapes

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Stosta (23/5/18)

@ace_d_house_cat 
@DS_vaper 
@Keanan23 
@Tevin_macvapes

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver (23/5/18)

Happy Birthday

@ace_d_house_cat , @DS_vaper 
@Keanan23 , @Tevin_macvapes 

Have a lovely day!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ddk1979 (23/5/18)

@ace_d_house_cat
@DS_vaper
@Keanan23
@Tevin_macvapes
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## DS_vaper (23/5/18)

Thanks gents having an awesome day so far got my new mod and atty and planning on adding to the clouds that are currently building in cape town.  c if I can nudge that rain on abit

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Dubz (24/5/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Bender 
@Cruzz_33 
@NoelVapes 
@ShamZ 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Room Fogger (24/5/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Bender 
@Cruzz_33 
@NoelVapes 
@ShamZ 
  Have a super birthday

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (24/5/18)

@Bender 
@Cruzz_33 
@NoelVapes 
@ShamZ

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (24/5/18)

@Bender 
@NoelVapes 
@ShamZ 

And @Cruzz_33 !!! Please stop eating cake and order in some more Brain Freeze!

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (24/5/18)

@Bender
@Cruzz_33
@NoelVapes
@ShamZ
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## ShamZ (24/5/18)

Dubz said:


> Happy Birthday
> @Bender
> @Cruzz_33
> @NoelVapes
> ...


Thank you thank you!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (24/5/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Bender , @Cruzz_33 
@NoelVapes , @ShamZ 
Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RainstormZA (24/5/18)

Happy birthday everyone!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Zebeebee (24/5/18)

Happy Birthday fellow vapies!

@Bender 
@Cruzz_33 
@NoelVapes 
@ShamZ 

Hope you had an awesome day

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dubz (25/5/18)

Happy Birthday 
@FaFCapeVape 
@Kenneth1984 
@Vivita 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Room Fogger (25/5/18)

Happy Birthday 
@FaFCapeVape 
@Kenneth1984 
@Vivita 
 Have a super birthday

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Room Fogger (25/5/18)

Happy Birthday 
@FaFCapeVape 
@Kenneth1984 
@Vivita 
 Have a super birthday

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Willyza (25/5/18)

@FaFCapeVape 
@Kenneth1984 
@Vivita

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ddk1979 (25/5/18)

@FaFCapeVape
@Kenneth1984
@Vivita
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dubz (26/5/18)

Happy Birthday 
@annie 
@Ridhwaan 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Room Fogger (26/5/18)

Happy Birthday  
@annie 
@Ridhwaan 
 Have a super Saturday Birthday

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Willyza (26/5/18)

@annie 
@Ridhwaan

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ddk1979 (26/5/18)

@annie
@Ridhwaan
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Dubz (27/5/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Derekvanheerden 
@Gimli 
@Haydar Khan 
@Imperator 
@Quicksilver_9 
@RichJB 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (27/5/18)

Happy Birthday
@Bender 
@Cruzz_33 
@NoelVapes 
@ShamZ

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Willyza (27/5/18)

@Derekvanheerden 
@Gimli 
@Haydar Khan 
@Imperator 
@Quicksilver_9 
@RichJB

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (27/5/18)

Belated happy birthday to @Cruzz_33 - sorry I missed your birthday but I had computer problems.

Happy birthday today to @Imperator and @RichJB! Happy vapes on your happy day!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (27/5/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Derekvanheerden
@Gimli
@Haydar Khan
@Imperator from Emissary Elixers
@Quicksilver_9
And our diy guru @RichJB
 Have a super birthday

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 2


----------



## Silver (27/5/18)

Happy Birthday 

@RichJB - long time member and massive contributor here! Thanks for all you do here Rich!
@Imperator - from Emissary Elixirs 

@Derekvanheerden , @Gimli 
@Haydar Khan , @Quicksilver_9 

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 3


----------



## Carnival (27/5/18)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY @RichJB

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (27/5/18)

Happy Birthday @Derekvanheerden , @Gimli , @Haydar Khan , @Quicksilver_9 , @Imperator and @RichJB 

Hope you all have a fantastic day and an even better year going forward !

@RichJB , thanks for all the input and for maintaining the sanity with your 'cold logic'

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## ddk1979 (27/5/18)

@Derekvanheerden
@Gimli
@Haydar Khan
@Imperator
@Quicksilver_9

@RichJB and many thanks for your contributions to the forum

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 2


----------



## Dubz (28/5/18)

Happy Birthday 
@BATMAN 
@CosmicDropz 
@New vaper1 
@Stosta 
@Wesley001 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 2


----------



## Silver (28/5/18)

Happy Birthday 

@BATMAN - cloud blowing champ!
@CosmicDropz 
@New vaper1 and @Wesley001 

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (28/5/18)

And a special birthday wish to a special fellow member of our Admin and Mod team

@Stosta !

Have a super day @Stosta - and thank you for all you do for us!
You rock big time

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (28/5/18)

@BATMAN 
@CosmicDropz 
@New vaper1 
@Wesley001 
And a special wish for @Stosta , keeping everything in line  sort of!
 Wishes for all for a super day!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 2


----------



## New vaper1 (28/5/18)

Happy birthday @Stosta @BATMAN @CosmicDropz @Wesley001 ....hope you guys also have a great day ahead

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## CosmicDropz (28/5/18)

Thanks and happy birthday to all of you guys also.have an awesome day

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L22 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## ddk1979 (28/5/18)

@BATMAN
@CosmicDropz
@New vaper1
@Wesley001

Xtra Special birthday wishes to you @Stosta 

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (28/5/18)

Happy Birthday @BATMAN , @CosmicDropz , @New vaper1 and @Wesley001 

Hope you all have a good one !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kuhlkatz (28/5/18)

@Stosta , you biscuit !




Happy Birthday bud and many wishes for a fantastic day & year ahead.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dietz (28/5/18)

Oh man @Stosta ! I dont have any gifsss Epic enough for your birthday... But hope this one works for you, happy Happs man, Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Dubz (29/5/18)

Happy Birthday 
@antonherbst 
@Immi 
@Reap3r 
@Spongebob 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (29/5/18)

A special mention to a great guy @antonherbst on his birthday, enjoy it meneer, you can drop of a piece of cake anytime 
@Immi 
@Reap3r 
@Spongebob 
 Wishes to all for a super birthday!

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (29/5/18)

Happy birthday

@antonherbst - dedicated member and great contributor here!
@Spongebob 
@Immi
@Reap3r 

Have a fantastic day!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cornelius (29/5/18)

Happy Happy and what not!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (29/5/18)

Silver said:


> And a special birthday wish to a special fellow member of our Admin and Mod team
> 
> @Stosta !
> 
> ...



Missed another one. Happy belated birthday @Stosta - hope you had a good one 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## alex1501 (29/5/18)

Happy Birthday and best wishes:
@antonherbst 
@Spongebob 
Have a wonderfull day and many happy clouds

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (29/5/18)

@antonherbst
@Immi
@Reap3r
@Spongebob
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Spongebob (29/5/18)

Thank you one and all

Sent from my SM-T561 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (29/5/18)

Happy birthday everyone and especially to you @antonherbst! Happy vapes! 

@Immi
@Reap3r
@Spongebob

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## antonherbst (29/5/18)

Thanks for the well wishes members. I am having a work day but nice and relaxed day atleast.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (29/5/18)

Happy Birthday to @antonherbst , @Spongebob , @Immi and @Reap3r 

I hope you gents have a lekke one ! 

No special gear planned @antonherbst ? No 'with love from me, to me' surprises ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dietz (29/5/18)

Happy Happs Everyone!! May you have a kickass day Today!!
@antonherbst
@Spongebob
@Immi
@Reap3r

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Carnival (29/5/18)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!! @antonherbst hope it's an excellent one! 

@Spongebob Happy Birthday to you as well, have a super day!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Spongebob (29/5/18)

Carnival said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!! @antonherbst hope it's an excellent one!
> 
> @Spongebob Happy Birthday to you as well, have a super day!


Thank you kindly

Sent from my SM-T561 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Dubz (30/5/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Frosted Smoke E Juice 
@Michael.P 
Have super day!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Willyza (30/5/18)

@Frosted Smoke E Juice 
@Michael.P

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Room Fogger (30/5/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Frosted Smoke E Juice 
@Michael.P 
 Have super birthday !

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## KarlDP (30/5/18)

@Frosted Smoke E Juice and @Michael.P a very happy birthday to you. Have a awesome day.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ddk1979 (30/5/18)

@Frosted Smoke E Juice
@Michael.P
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kuhlkatz (30/5/18)

Happy Birthday @Frosted Smoke E Juice , @Michael.P and @wiesbang 

Hope you guys & girls had a great day.

Why so quiet @wiesbang ? Hope all is well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (31/5/18)

Happy Birthday 
@GerharddP 
@montezuma 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## kabir499 (31/5/18)

Happy birthday to you all!


Dubz said:


> Happy Birthday
> @GerharddP
> @montezuma
> Have a super day!



Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Willyza (31/5/18)

@GerharddP 
@montezuma

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Room Fogger (31/5/18)

BHappy Birthday  
@GerharddP 
@montezuma 
 Have a super birthday!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## GerharddP (31/5/18)

Thank you very much..haven't been too active lately but this is still an awesome forum and community.

Live long and vape on....

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## ddk1979 (31/5/18)

@GerharddP
@montezuma
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Dubz (1/6/18)

Happy Birthday 
@crazypora 
@KB_314 
@Shaahid 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (1/6/18)

Happy birthday

@KB_314 - long time member !
@crazypora , @Shaahid 

Have a great day and weekend ahead!

PS - miss your vaping travel posts @KB_314 , remember, with that famous yellow Reo on the boat, hehe

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger (1/6/18)

Happy Birthday 
@crazypora 
@KB_314 
@Shaahid 
 Have a wonderful birthday!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (1/6/18)

@crazypora 
@KB_314 
@Shaahid

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (1/6/18)

@crazypora
@KB_314
@Shaahid
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (1/6/18)

Happy Birthday to @KB_314 , @crazypora and @Shaahid 

Have a good one guys !

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (2/6/18)

Happy Birthday 
@andro 
@Goku's cloud 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Room Fogger (2/6/18)

Happy Birthday 
@andro 
@Goku's cloud 
 Have a super Saturday!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Willyza (2/6/18)

@andro 
@Goku's cloud

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (2/6/18)

Happy birthday

Two long time ECIGSSA members

@andro - where you been Andro?
@Goku's cloud - subsequently started Vape Lab in CT

Have a great day and weekend guys!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (2/6/18)

@andro and @Goku's cloud

Have a frozen day

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dietz (2/6/18)

You’re not old until you can’t read this writing any more.

Happy oldest-you-have-ever-been and youngest-you-will-ever-be-again day.
@andro and @Goku's cloud HAve a great day!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ddk1979 (2/6/18)

@andro
@Goku's cloud
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dubz (3/6/18)

Happy Birthday 
@CTi4Life 
@Jaz 
@Kalashnikov 
@Po7713 
@Ryno vermeulen 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (3/6/18)

to you all
@CTi4Life 
@Jaz 
@Kalashnikov 
@Po7713 
@Ryno vermeulen 
 Have a super Sunday.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (3/6/18)

Happy Birthday 

@Kalashnikov - long time dedicated member

@CTi4Life , @Jaz 
@Po7713 , @Ryno vermeulen 

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (3/6/18)

@CTi4Life 
@Jaz 
@Kalashnikov 
@Po7713 
@Ryno vermeulen

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Carnival (3/6/18)

Happy Birthday!! @Kalashnikov

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (3/6/18)

Happy birthday all, and let's not let @Sash fly under the radar today - have an awesome birthday mate. May your day and year ahead be even more awesome than your gifts 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (3/6/18)

Thanks for all the wishes guys

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## RainstormZA (3/6/18)

Happy happy all!


----------



## ddk1979 (3/6/18)

@CTi4Life
@Jaz
@Kalashnikov
@Po7713
@Ryno vermeulen
@Sash 
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Sash (3/6/18)

Thank you @RenaldoRheeder @ddk1979 
And to those sharing a birthday with me including @Vapington , a happy birthday to you all. It’s an awesome day to be born

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (3/6/18)

@Sash , your and @Vapington 's birthdays do not show up on the main forum page for some reason.


Happy birthday Mike (@Vapington)
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (3/6/18)

Happ Birthday @CTi4Life , @Jaz , @Po7713 , @Ryno vermeulen , @Kalashnikov, @Sash and @Vapington 

Hope it's been a good one! Best wishes for a great year ahead.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kuhlkatz (3/6/18)

ddk1979 said:


> *Sash* , your and *Vapington* 's birthdays do not show up on the main forum page for some reason.
> ...



Yep @ddk1979 , I think the space is limited for the amount of users to display in the list on the main page. Bummer for 'big list' days 
I usually double-check against the Members List page, as it shows a bigger / full list, but also includes only the more recent active members (last couple of months) .

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (3/6/18)

ddk1979 said:


> @Sash , your and @Vapington 's birthdays do not show up on the main forum page for some reason.
> 
> .



I had inside information 




Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dubz (4/6/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Black Box 
@Cor 
@Nabiel 
@ScrappyDD 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Willyza (4/6/18)

@Black Box 
@Cor 
@Nabiel 
@ScrappyDD

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## KarlDP (4/6/18)

@Black Box 
@Cor 
@Nabiel 
@ScrappyDD

Happy birthday to you all. Have a awesome day.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (4/6/18)

Oh wow

I missed the birthdays of two juice vendors yesterday

 Belated happy birthday to :

@Sash from Majestic Vapour
@Vapington from NCV

And i even chatted to you yesterday @Sash - now i feel bad 

Hope you had a good day

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (4/6/18)

Happy birthday

@Cor - dedicated member and great contributor here!

@Nabiel, @ScrappyDD and @Black Box 

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cornelius (4/6/18)

Happy Happy one and all

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (4/6/18)

@Black Box
@Cor
@Nabiel
@ScrappyDD

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cor (4/6/18)

Silver said:


> Happy birthday
> 
> @Cor - dedicated member and great contributor here!
> 
> ...


Thank you for the kind words @Silver 

Thank you @ddk1979 @Dubz @Willyza @KarlDP

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Carnival (4/6/18)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY @Cor !!!!!!!!! 

Hope you have an excellent day today!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cor (4/6/18)

Carnival said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY @Cor !!!!!!!!!
> 
> Hope you have an excellent day today!
> 
> View attachment 134166


Awww thank you @Carnival ^_^

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Dubz (5/6/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Attie 
@Grim9 
@gwshorten 
@Wilverine189 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (5/6/18)

@Attie 
@Grim9 
@gwshorten 
@Wilverine189

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## KarlDP (5/6/18)

@Attie 
@Grim9 
@gwshorten 
@Wilverine189

Happy birthday to you all. Have a lekka day..

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (5/6/18)

@Attie
@Grim9
@gwshorten
@Wilverine189
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (5/6/18)

@Attie
@Grim9
@gwshorten
@Wilverine189

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (6/6/18)

Happy Birthday 
@baltazhar 
@Jakes247GP 
@The Joker 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Willyza (6/6/18)

@baltazhar 
@Jakes247GP 
@The Joker

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Room Fogger (6/6/18)

Happy Birthday 
@baltazhar 
@Jakes247GP 
@The Joker 
  Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Stosta (6/6/18)

@baltazhar 
@Jakes247GP 
@The Joker

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## KarlDP (6/6/18)

@baltazhar 
@Jakes247GP 
@The Joker

Happy birthday to u all. Have a awesome day

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Hooked (6/6/18)

@Cor I'm so sorry that I missed your birthday. I had to take one of my dogs to the specialist hospital for a major op. I hope you had a good day and, more than that, I hope that all your wishes come true for the coming year!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cor (6/6/18)

Hooked said:


> @Cor I'm so sorry that I missed your birthday. I had to take one of my dogs to the specialist hospital for a major op. I hope you had a good day and, more than that, I hope that all your wishes come true for the coming year!
> 
> View attachment 134421


Thank you @Hooked i hope the doggo is okay and the he would recover to a full bill of health

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cor (6/6/18)

Hooked said:


> @Cor I'm so sorry that I missed your birthday. I had to take one of my dogs to the specialist hospital for a major op. I hope you had a good day and, more than that, I hope that all your wishes come true for the coming year!
> 
> View attachment 134421


Thank you @Hooked i hope the doggo is okay and the he would recover to a full bill of health

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Jakes247GP (6/6/18)

Thanks Guys
Vape-on

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## ddk1979 (6/6/18)

@baltazhar
@Jakes247GP
@The Joker
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dubz (7/6/18)

Happy Birthday 
@#Kyle_Cerff 
@Jackman 
@Pappi 
@Slick 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (7/6/18)

@#Kyle_Cerff 
@Jackman 
@Pappi 
@Slick

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (7/6/18)

Happy birthday

@Slick - long time dedicated member here

@Pappi , @Jackman , @#Kyle_Cerff 

Have a great day !

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## KarlDP (7/6/18)

@Slick @Pappi @Jackman @#Kyle_Cerff 

Happy birthday to your all. Have a awesome day.

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (7/6/18)

Happy Birthday 
@#Kyle_Cerff 
@Jackman 
@Pappi 
@Slick , have a super day man.
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (7/6/18)

@#Kyle_Cerff
@Jackman
@Pappi
@Slick

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (8/6/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Nizamudeen 
@Ross 
@Sean_92 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Nizamudeen (8/6/18)

Dubz said:


> Happy Birthday
> @Nizamudeen
> @Ross
> @Sean_92
> Have a super day!


@ross@sean_92 happy birthday bros may you see many many more happy years to come filled with abundance in vape goodies wohooo

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Willyza (8/6/18)

@Nizamudeen 
@Ross 
@Sean_92

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Room Fogger (8/6/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Nizamudeen 
@Ross 
@Sean_92 
 Have a exceptional birthday!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ARYANTO (8/6/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Happy Birthday
> @Nizamudeen
> @Ross
> @Sean_92
> Have a exceptional birthday!


Congrats guys Enjoy it !!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta (8/6/18)

@Nizamudeen 
@Ross 
@Sean_92

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Cornelius (8/6/18)

Happy Happy Merry Merry and what not!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## KarlDP (8/6/18)

@Nizamudeen
@Ross
@Sean_92

Happy birthday to you all. Have a awesome day. Nice to have your bday on a friday. Can have a lekka party tonight..

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ddk1979 (8/6/18)

@Nizamudeen
@Ross
@Sean_92
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## KB_314 (8/6/18)

Silver said:


> Happy birthday
> 
> @KB_314 - long time member !
> @crazypora , @Shaahid
> ...


Thanks @Silver 
I've been very quiet over the past few months but hopefully there'll be some Reo travel pics coming soon!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (9/6/18)

Happy Birthday  @MrGSmokeFree. Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Willyza (9/6/18)

@MrGSmokeFree

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Room Fogger (9/6/18)

Happy Birthday 
@MrGSmokeFree. 
 Have a great birthday !

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/6/18)

Thank you for the Birthday Wishes

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## ddk1979 (9/6/18)

@MrGSmokeFree.
@Vura 
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (9/6/18)

@MrGSmokeFree

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ARYANTO (9/6/18)

Birthdays are good for your health. Studies have shown that people who have more birthdays live longer.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Dubz (10/6/18)

Happy Birthday  @notna. Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Willyza (10/6/18)

@notna

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ARYANTO (10/6/18)

On his Birthday, Peter was really upset because none of his family members or near and dear ones wished him. As he walked into his office, his secretary Anna said, "Good Morning Boss, and by the way Happy Birthday!" He felt a bit better knowing that at least someone remembered. At lunch time Anna knocked on his door and said, "You know, it's such a beautiful day outside, and it's your Birthday, why don't we go out for lunch, just you and me." Peter happily agreed They had their lunch but on the way back to the office, Anna said, "You know, it's such a beautiful day... We don't have to go right back to the office, do we?" Peter replied "I suppose not. What do you have in mind?" She said, "Let's go to my apartment, it's just around the corner." After arriving at her apartment, Anna said, "Boss if you don't mind, I'm going to step into the bedroom for just a moment. I'll be right back." "Ok." He nervously replied. She went into the bedroom and, after a couple of minutes; she came out carrying a huge birthday cake... Followed by his wife, his kids, and dozens of his friends, and co-workers, all singing "Happy Birthday". And Peter just sat there... On the couch...
Naked!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger (10/6/18)

Happy Birthday 
@notna. 
 Have a super birthday!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ddk1979 (10/6/18)

@notna 
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Dubz (11/6/18)

Happy Birthday 
@darryn.britton 
@Jebula999 
@LFC 
@Michael van Jaarsveld 
@NAM1KAZ3 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (11/6/18)

@darryn.britton 
@Jebula999 
@LFC 
@Michael van Jaarsveld 
@NAM1KAZ3

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (11/6/18)

Happy Birthday 
@darryn.britton 
@Jebula999 
@LFC 
@Michael van Jaarsveld 
@NAM1KAZ3 
  Have a super birthday!

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/6/18)

Yes it is Monday but it does not matter because it's Your Birthday 
@darryn.britton
@Jebula999 
@LFC 
@NAM1KAZ3 
@Michael van Jaarsveld 
May it be an awesome day

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (11/6/18)

Happy Birthday 

@Jebula999 , @darryn.britton 
@LFC , @Michael van Jaarsveld 
@NAM1KAZ3 

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## KarlDP (11/6/18)

@Jebula999, @darryn.britton, @LFC, @Michael van Jaarsveld, @NAM1KAZ3

Happy birthday to you all.. Have an amazing day.

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (11/6/18)

@darryn.britton
@Jebula999
@LFC
@NAM1KAZ3
@Michael van Jaarsveld
@Richio 
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 2


----------



## LFC (11/6/18)

Thanks @Dubz @Willyza @Room Fogger @MrGSmokeFree @Silver @KarlDP @ddk1979 for the birthday wishes

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Dubz (12/6/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Constantbester 
@ettiennedj 
@I-like_to-vape 
@sideshowruki 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Silver (12/6/18)

Big birthday day today! 

 Happy Birthday 

@Constantbester , @ettiennedj , @sideshowruki - long time dedicated members!

@I-like_to-vape 

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/6/18)

@Constantbester ,@ettiennedj ,@sideshowruki ,@I-like_to-vape may you have a great day and may you get lots of vape mail today enjoy

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Room Fogger (12/6/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Constantbester ,have a great day!
@ettiennedj 
@I-like_to-vape 
@sideshowruki 
  May all of you have a super birthday!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Willyza (12/6/18)

@Constantbester 
@ettiennedj 
@I-like_to-vape 
@sideshowruki

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## ettiennedj (12/6/18)

Much appreciated. Thanks guys! 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Stosta (12/6/18)

@I-like_to-vape 

And special mention to...

@Constantbester - Hope you "like" your day!
@sideshowruki - I know you must have got some cool gear for your special day?
@ettiennedj - And his shiny Beetle!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## sideshowruki (12/6/18)

Thanks guys!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Cornelius (12/6/18)

Stosta said:


> @I-like_to-vape
> 
> And special mention to...
> 
> ...


Happy Happy mates!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Hooked (12/6/18)

Happy birthday and happy every day  @Constantbester !

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nadim_Paruk (12/6/18)

Happy birthday!! Hope its a great one!!







@Constantbester 
@ettiennedj 
@I-like_to-vape 
@sideshowruki

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## ddk1979 (12/6/18)

@Constantbester
@ettiennedj
@I-like_to-vape
@sideshowruki
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Constantbester (12/6/18)

Thank you everyone for the great birthday wishes. I really appreciate it a lot. This forum has really meant a lot to me and has really help me in my vaping journey - love you guys, girls and aliens from another world

Also happy birthday to my fellow members who also share this day as there birthday - @ettiennedj
@sideshowruki
@I-like_to-vape

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## HvNDhF (12/6/18)

Hapoy birthday to everyone

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## I-like_to-vape (12/6/18)

Wow you guys are awesome! Happy birthday to everyone else that's sharing this beautiful day
Have a drunken day

Sent from my S8 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 1


----------



## KarlDP (12/6/18)

@Constantbester 
@ettiennedj 
@I-like_to-vape

and special mention
@sideshowruki 

Happy birthday to you all.. Have an awesome day

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Dubz (14/6/18)

Happy Birthday 
@2ling 
@Brendon11 
@Daniel Saaiman 
@Kish 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Willyza (14/6/18)

@2ling 
@Brendon11 
@Daniel Saaiman 
@Kish

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## KarlDP (14/6/18)

@2ling @Brendon11 @Daniel Saaiman @Kish 

Happy birthday to all of you. Hope its an awesome day

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/6/18)

may you have an awesome day
@2ling , @Brendon11 ,@Daniel Saaiman ,@Kish Enjoy

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ddk1979 (14/6/18)

@2ling
@Brendon11
@Daniel Saaiman
@Kish
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Room Fogger (14/6/18)

Happy Birthday 
@2ling 
@Brendon11 
@Daniel Saaiman 
@Kish 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (15/6/18)

Happy Birthday 
@johnbairstow 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/6/18)

Happy Birthday @johnbairstow and it's Friday have a awesome day enjoy

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Willyza (15/6/18)

@johnbairstow

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Room Fogger (15/6/18)

Happy Birthday 
@johnbairstow 
 Have a super Friday birthday!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## KarlDP (15/6/18)

@johnbairstow happy birthday. Have a awesome day

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (15/6/18)

On the Home page, I noticed a Today's Birthday List, but it seems to be completely incorrect - or am I just wrong 








Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ddk1979 (15/6/18)

@johnbairstow 
@smokstore 
@Strontium 
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (15/6/18)

Kuhlkatz said:


> Yep @ddk1979 , I think the space is limited for the amount of users to display in the list on the main page. Bummer for 'big list' days
> I usually double-check against the Members List page, as it shows a bigger / full list, but also includes only the more recent active members (last couple of months) .




@Dubz , the members list page appears to have a more accurate birthday list (see post by @Kuhlkatz ).

.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (15/6/18)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> On the Home page, I noticed a Today's Birthday List, but it seems to be completely incorrect - or am I just wrong
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Incorrect in what way?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dubz (15/6/18)

ddk1979 said:


> @Dubz , the members list page appears to have a more accurate birthday list (see post by @Kuhlkatz ).
> 
> .


I will have to check both in the future.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (15/6/18)

Stosta said:


> Incorrect in what way?



I should post more complete in future and not post some of the detail in my head. 

The home page list and the member list page seems to have different lists. But it also looks like different amounts of space allocated to each page for that purpose that could have something to do with it. 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (15/6/18)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> I should post more complete in future and not post some of the detail in my head.
> 
> The home page list and the member list page seems to have different lists. But it also looks like different amounts of space allocated to each page for that purpose that could have something to do with it.
> 
> ...


Haha!

Okay yes, the members page displays users that have logged in recently, while the home page shows everyone (up to a maximum of 20).

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dubz (16/6/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Srsgfx 
@Vape Projects 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Room Fogger (16/6/18)

Happy Birthday wishes to  
@Srsgfx 
@Vape Projects 
 Have a great birthday

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/6/18)

Happy Birthday @Srsgfx , Happy Birthday @Vape Projects have a great day

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Willyza (16/6/18)

@Srsgfx 
@Vape Projects

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## ddk1979 (16/6/18)

@Srsgfx
@Vape Projects
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Dubz (17/6/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Raslin 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Silver (17/6/18)

Happy birthday @Raslin
Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Room Fogger (17/6/18)

@Raslin 
  Have a super birthday!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Willyza (17/6/18)

@Raslin

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/6/18)

Happy Bithday @Raslin have a great day.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## ddk1979 (17/6/18)

@Raslin
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Raslin (17/6/18)

Thanks for the birthday wishes folks. Habing a great day so far. Even received a coppervape to add to my squonker collection.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Dubz (18/6/18)

Happy Birthday 
@*Zander* 
@drew 
@Ghanim 
@Nabeel Jogee 
@stevovo 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Room Fogger (18/6/18)

Happy Birthday 
@*Zander* 
@drew 
@Ghanim 
@Nabeel Jogee 
@stevovo 
 Have a wonderful birthday!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Silver (18/6/18)

Happy Birthday 

@drew from Valley Vapour!

@Ghanim , @*Zander* 
@Nabeel Jogee , @stevovo 

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Willyza (18/6/18)

@*Zander* 
@drew 
@Ghanim 
@Nabeel Jogee 
@stevovo

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/6/18)

@*Zander*
@drew 
@Ghanim 
@Nabeel Jogee 
@stevovo 
May you all have an awesome day

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## KarlDP (18/6/18)

@*Zander* 
@drew 
@Ghanim 
@Nabeel Jogee 
@stevovo 

Happy birthday to you all. Have a awesome day

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (18/6/18)

@*Zander*
@drew
@Ghanim
@Nabeel Jogee
@stevovo
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 2


----------



## Dubz (19/6/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Alex_123 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/6/18)

Happy Birthday @Alex_123  may you have a great day

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (19/6/18)

Happy birthday to long time dedicated member @Alex_123

Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (19/6/18)

@Alex_123

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (19/6/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Alex_123 
 Wishes for a super day!

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (19/6/18)

Happy Birthday @Alex_123

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (19/6/18)

@Alex_123 
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Nadim_Paruk (19/6/18)

@Alex_123 
Hope its a good one!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dubz (20/6/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Bumblebabe
@Jasonjardine07
@Phillipvp8206
@RenaldoRheeder 
@RonaldVictor869 

Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (20/6/18)

Happy Birthday 

@Bumblebabe , wishes for a great day!
@Jasonjardine07
@Phillipvp8206
@RenaldoRheeder , international wishes to you!
@RonaldVictor869 

  To all of you, may you have a blessed good birthday!

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/6/18)

Happy Birthday
@Bumblebabe
@Jasonjardine07 
@Phillipvp8206 
@RenaldoRheeder 
@RonaldVictor869 
May you all have an awesome day

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (20/6/18)

@Bumblebabe
@Jasonjardine07
@Phillipvp8206
@RenaldoRheeder 
@RonaldVictor869

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Nadim_Paruk (20/6/18)

@Bumblebabe
@Jasonjardine07
@Phillipvp8206
@RenaldoRheeder 
@RonaldVictor869 

Hope its an awesome one!

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (20/6/18)

@Bumblebabe - Hope @BumbleBee spoils you rotten!
@RenaldoRheeder - Buying yourself something special today I hope!
@Jasonjardine07
@Phillipvp8206
@RonaldVictor869

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## KarlDP (20/6/18)

@Bumblebabe
@RenaldoRheeder
@Jasonjardine07
@Phillipvp8206
@RonaldVictor869

Happy birthday you all. Have a awesome day

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (20/6/18)

Big birthday day today

 Happy birthday to

@RenaldoRheeder - dedicated member and great guy representing Nigeria 
@Bumblebabe - wife of @BumbleBee from The Vape Guy

@Jasonjardine07 , @Phillipvp8206 , @RonaldVictor869 

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cornelius (20/6/18)

Happy Happy guys! And a special shout out to oom Renaldo!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (20/6/18)

Thanks for all the wishes - it feels the family is here with me. 

And happy happy birthday to everyone that I'm sharing a birthday with today - a special wish for @Bumblebabe 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## ddk1979 (20/6/18)

@Bumblebabe 
@Jasonjardine07
@Phillipvp8206
@RenaldoRheeder
@RonaldVictor869

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (20/6/18)

Oh my vape, I've hardly been on the forum today and then I discover that I almost missed the birthdays of two of my favourite people, @RenaldoRheeder and @Bumblebabe !!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (20/6/18)

Better late than never ...
 Happy Birthday to @Bumblebabe , @RenaldoRheeder , @Jasonjardine07 , @Phillipvp8206 and @RonaldVictor869 

I hope you ladies & gents had an awesome day to kickstart a blessed year ahead !

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (21/6/18)

Happy belated birthday
@Bumblebabe
@Jasonjardine07
@Phillipvp8206
@RenaldoRheeder 
@RonaldVictor869

Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (21/6/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Capt Spooge 
@Deckie 
@incredible_hullk 
@Jane808 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (21/6/18)

@Capt Spooge 
@Deckie 
@incredible_hullk 
@Jane808

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/6/18)

@Capt Spooge 
@Deckie 
@incredible_hullk
@Jane808 
I hope you all have a super great day

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (21/6/18)

Happy Birthday

@Capt Spooge 
@Deckie 
@incredible_hullk
@Jane808

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (21/6/18)

@Capt Spooge 
@Jane808 

And a special mention to both @Deckie and @incredible_hullk ! Hope you have an amazing day!

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (21/6/18)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Capt Spooge 
@Deckie 
@incredible_hullk 
@Jane808

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (21/6/18)

Happy Birthday to @Capt Spooge, @Deckie , @incredible_hullk and @Jane808 

Best wishes for a good one !

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (21/6/18)

Happy Birthday

Long standing dedicated members @incredible_hullk and @Deckie

And to @Capt Spooge and @Jane808

Have a lovely day!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## KarlDP (21/6/18)

Happy birthday to 

@Bumblebabe
@Jasonjardine07
@Phillipvp8206
@RenaldoRheeder 
@RonaldVictor869

Have a awesome day..

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (21/6/18)

@Capt Spooge 
@Deckie 
@incredible_hullk 
@Jane808 
 Have a wonderful birthday

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Nadim_Paruk (21/6/18)

I hope your day is nothing short of fantastic  

@Capt Spooge 
@Deckie 
@incredible_hullk 
@Jane808

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## ddk1979 (21/6/18)

@Capt Spooge
@Deckie
@incredible_hullk
@Jane808
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Bumblebabe (21/6/18)

Thank you so much everyone 

Happy late birthday @Jasonjardine07 @Phillipvp8206 @RenaldoRheeder @RonaldVictor869 
I hope your birthday was as awesome as mine 

 for 
@Capt Spooge
@Deckie
@incredible_hullk
@Jane808

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance (22/6/18)

Happy belated birthday to
@Capt Spooge 
@Deckie 
@incredible_hullk 
@Jane808

Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (23/6/18)

Happy Birthday @Phillip868 . Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/6/18)

Happy Birthday @Phillip868 may you have a lekker Birthday and enjoy !

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Willyza (23/6/18)

@Phillip868

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver (23/6/18)

Happy birthday @Phillip868 from Namibia!
Have a great day and weekend!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Room Fogger (23/6/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Phillip868 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (23/6/18)

Happy Birthday, @Phillip868 . Have a great day.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ddk1979 (23/6/18)

@Phillip868
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Resistance (23/6/18)

Happy Birthday, @Phillip868.hope you had a great day

Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dubz (24/6/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Adi24 
@Umtharn 
@Viper12 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Room Fogger (24/6/18)

@Adi24 
@Umtharn 
@Viper12 
 Have a spectacular birthday!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Willyza (24/6/18)

@Adi24 
@Umtharn 
@Viper12

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/6/18)

@Adi24 
@Umtharn 
@Viper12 
May you all have a great day

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## ddk1979 (24/6/18)

@Adi24
@Umtharn
@Viper12
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (24/6/18)

Have a great day.

@Adi24
@Umtharn
@Viper12

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Resistance (24/6/18)

Happy Birthday guys
@Adi24
@Umtharn
@Viper12

Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dubz (25/6/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Alchemist1 
@Jacques@1 
@JuanDre' 
@M.Adhir 
@MilkDromeda 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (25/6/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Alchemist1 
@Jacques@1 
@JuanDre' 
@M.Adhir 
@MilkDromeda 
  Have a awesome birthday

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (25/6/18)

Happy birthday

@M.Adhir
@Alchemist1 , @Jacques@1 
@JuanDre' , @MilkDromeda 

Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/6/18)

Happy Birthday
@Alchemist1
@Jacques@1 
@JuanDre' 
@M.Adhir 
@MilkDromeda 
May you all have a Super Birthday

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (25/6/18)

@Alchemist1 
@Jacques@1 
@JuanDre' 
@M.Adhir 
@MilkDromeda

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## ddk1979 (25/6/18)

@Alchemist1
@Jacques@1
@JuanDre'
@M.Adhir
@MilkDromeda
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## hot.chillie35 (25/6/18)

Happy Birthday

Have an Awesome Day


@Alchemist1
@Jacques@1
@JuanDre'
@M.Adhir
@MilkDromeda

Happy Vaping









Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## JuanDre' (25/6/18)

Many Thanks guys

Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Dubz (26/6/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Akin Can SENOL 
@Charles Syms 
@Oupa 
@popcorn_skollie 
@Stacey 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/6/18)

Happy Birthday
@Akin Can SENOL 
@Charles Syms 
@Oupa (This man is a Legend and a super nice guy,Dankie vir my Cigar mix)
@popcorn_skollie 
@Stacey 
May you all have a Great day

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (26/6/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Akin Can SENOL 
@Charles Syms 
@Oupa from Vapour Mountain, keep that Menthol and Red Pill coming!
@popcorn_skollie 
@Stacey 
  Have a great birthday!

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (26/6/18)

Happy Birthday 

@Oupa - from Vapour Mountain. A major supporter of our community for a long time!!!

@Akin Can SENOL , @Charles Syms 
@popcorn_skollie , @Stacey 

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (26/6/18)

@Akin Can SENOL 
@Charles Syms 
@Oupa 
@popcorn_skollie 
@Stacey

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (26/6/18)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Akin Can SENOL 
@Charles Syms 
@Oupa 
@popcorn_skollie 
@Stacey

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cornelius (26/6/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Akin Can SENOL 
@Charles Syms 
@Oupa - The legend
@popcorn_skollie 
@Stacey 
Have a great birthday

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Nadim_Paruk (26/6/18)

Happy birthday to you all!!
@Akin Can SENOL 
@Charles Syms 
@popcorn_skollie 
@Stacey

&

@Oupa - keep mixing that epic XXX juice 

Hope its an awesome one

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (26/6/18)

@Akin Can SENOL 
@Charles Syms 
@popcorn_skollie 
@Stacey 

And of course a special mention to the youngest-looking @Oupa in the world! Hope your family spoils you rotten guy!

Reactions: Like 7 | Funny 1


----------



## ddk1979 (26/6/18)

@Akin Can SENOL
@Charles Syms
@Oupa
@popcorn_skollie
@Stacey
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (26/6/18)

Happy Birthday @Akin Can SENOL , @Charles Syms , @popcorn_skollie , @Stacey and legend @Oupa 

Have a good one, and best wishes for the year ahead to you all !

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (28/6/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Ayoob 
@De_Stroyer 
@MiShaDo 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/6/18)

@Ayoob 
@De_Stroyer 
@MiShaDo 
May you all have a awesome day

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Room Fogger (28/6/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Ayoob 
@De_Stroyer 
@MiShaDo 
 Have a great birthday!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Willyza (28/6/18)

@Ayoob 
@De_Stroyer 
@MiShaDo

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## SAVaper (28/6/18)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Ayoob
@De_Stroyer
@MiShaDo

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## KarlDP (28/6/18)

@Ayoob @De_Stroyer @MiShaDo 


Happy birthday. Have a awesome day

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## ddk1979 (28/6/18)

@Ayoob
@De_Stroyer
@MiShaDo
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## hot.chillie35 (28/6/18)

Happy Birthday  

May u have an awesome day filled with lots of love 'n presents


@Ayoob
@De_Stroyer
@MiShaDo











Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Nadim_Paruk (28/6/18)

@Ayoob
@De_Stroyer
@MiShaDo

Hope its a great one!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Dubz (29/6/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Kyleh24 
@Mr Vape 
@Mzr 
@zadiac 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Willyza (29/6/18)

@Kyleh24 
@Mr Vape 
@Mzr 
@zadiac

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/6/18)

@Kyleh24 
@Mr Vape 
@Mzr
@zadiac 
May you all have an awesome Birthday

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Room Fogger (29/6/18)

Happy Birthday  
@Kyleh24 
@Mr Vape 
@Mzr 
@zadiac , a special mention for helping to keep the forum interesting!
 To all, have an awesome birthday!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## SAVaper (29/6/18)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Kyleh24 
@Mr Vape 
@Mzr 
@zadiac

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stosta (29/6/18)

@Kyleh24 
@Mr Vape 
@Mzr 

And a special one to my buddy @zadiac !! Will tag you in some threads extra hard today just to make your day special!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## KarlDP (29/6/18)

A very happy birthday to @Kyleh24 @Mr Vape @Mzr and @zadiac.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Nadim_Paruk (29/6/18)

Happy birthday to

@Kyleh24 
@Mr Vape 
@Mzr 
@zadiac

Hope it’s a great one!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## zadiac (29/6/18)

Stosta said:


> @Kyleh24
> @Mr Vape
> @Mzr
> 
> And a special one to my buddy @zadiac !! Will tag you in some threads extra hard today just to make your day special!



Thanks mate and to everyone else for their well wishes....but, please @Stosta, don't kiss me.......not again. The beard dude, the beard

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (29/6/18)

happy birthday to
@zadiac
@Kyleh24 
@Mr Vape 
@Mzr 
Have a good morning and an excellent day

Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## johan (29/6/18)

@zadiac and all the others.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (29/6/18)

Happy Birthday    

@zadiac
@Kyleh24 
@Mr Vape 
@Mzr


Have a Blessed Day




Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## ddk1979 (29/6/18)

@Kyleh24
@Mr Vape
@Mzr
@zadiac
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (29/6/18)

Happy Birthday @Kyleh24 , @Mr Vape , @Mzr and fellow mod @zadiac 

Hope you all had a lekke day & best wishes for your year ahead!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mzr (29/6/18)

Thanks guys for the wishes and love

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Mzr (29/6/18)

Happy birthday to all the other peeps as well hope your day was just awesome the night is still young

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (29/6/18)

Happy birthday (almost belated!) @zadiac !!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (30/6/18)

Hooked said:


> Happy birthday (almost belated!) @zadiac !!
> 
> View attachment 137070



Thank you Ma'am

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Dubz (30/6/18)

Happy Birthday 
@herb1 
@Luke Denton 
@Soutie 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Kuhlkatz (30/6/18)

Happy Birthday @herb1 , @Johan-Namibia , @Luke Denton and @Soutie 

Have a good one !

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Room Fogger (30/6/18)

Happy Saturday Birthday! 
@herb1
@Luke Denton
@Soutie
@Johan-Namibia 
 Best wishes for today and the year ahead.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/6/18)

@herb1 
@Luke Denton 
@Soutie 
@Johan-Namibia 
May you all have a stunning day today

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Resistance (30/6/18)

Happy Birthday guys
@herb1
@Luke Denton
@Soutie
@Johan-Namibia
Enjoy the crap out of it

Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Willyza (30/6/18)

@herb1 
@Luke Denton 
@Soutie

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ddk1979 (30/6/18)

@herb1
@Luke Denton
@Soutie
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## hot.chillie35 (30/6/18)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY  

@herb1
@Luke Denton
@Soutie
@Johan-Namibia

HAVE AN AWESOME DAY









Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dubz (1/7/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Alice 
@JoaKad 
@KUDU 
@osuyi_idugboe 
@smilelykumeenit 
@vaporessoexpresso 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/7/18)

@Alice 
@JoaKad 
@KUDU 
@osuyi_idugboe 
@smilelykumeenit 
@vaporessoexpresso 
May you all have a great day

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (1/7/18)

Happy Birthday  
@Alice
@JoaKad
@KUDU
@osuyi_idugboe
@smilelykumeenit - A special mention that we hope you will still be improving our vaping pleasure with you specially created masterpiece coils for many years to come.
@vaporessoexpresso
 Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (1/7/18)

Happy Birthday 

@smilelykumeenit - awesome coil builder!!!!

@KUDU , @Alice 
@JoaKad , @osuyi_idugboe , @vaporessoexpresso 

Have a great Sunday!

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (1/7/18)

Belated birthday wishes to

@zadiac - for Friday - fellow member of the Admin and Mod Team - hope you had a good one @zadiac !

And to @Soutie - sorry I missed it yesterday - long time forum member now residing in England

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## JoaKad (1/7/18)

Thanks all. Much appreciated 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (1/7/18)

Happy birthday to you all.

@Alice 
@JoaKad
@KUDU
@osuyi_idugboe
@smilelykumeenit
@vaporessoexpresso

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Willyza (1/7/18)

@Alice 
@JoaKad 
@KUDU 
@osuyi_idugboe 
@smilelykumeenit 
@vaporessoexpresso

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## KUDU (1/7/18)

Thank you, thank you, thank you all. I learn everyday from you guys.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## ddk1979 (1/7/18)

@Alice
@JoaKad
@KUDU
@osuyi_idugboe
@smilelykumeenit
@vaporessoexpresso
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Resistance (1/7/18)

Happy birthday to
@Alice
@JoaKad
@KUDU
@osuyi_idugboe
@smilelykumeenit
@vaporessoexpresso
Have a good day

Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## hot.chillie35 (1/7/18)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY my fellow vapors


@Alice
@JoaKad
@KUDU
@osuyi_idugboe
@smilelykumeenit
@vaporessoexpresso

Have a fantastic day








Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Kuhlkatz (1/7/18)

Happy Birthday @JoaKad , @KUDU , @osuyi_idugboe and @vaporessoexpresso 
 Also to @Alice from NoonClouds and Mr coils by @smilelykumeenit ! 

EDIT: Oops. Happy Birthday wishes to @ComplexChaos as well !

Hope you guys & girls had an awesome day & best wishes for the next 365 days !

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (2/7/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Harryssss 
@Ikiezela_cpt 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/7/18)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY
@Harryssss 
@Ikiezela_cpt 
 I hope you have a lekker day

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Room Fogger (2/7/18)

Happy Birthday  
@Harryssss 
@Ikiezela_cpt 
 Have a great birthday!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Resistance (2/7/18)

Happy Birthday
@Harryssss 
@Ikiezela_cpt
Have a super day

Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## SAVaper (2/7/18)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Harryssss 
@Ikiezela_cpt

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver (2/7/18)

Happy birthday to

@Harryssss - longstamding member - where've you been @Harryssss ? Remember the old days with the Reos like it was yesterday!

And to @Ikiezela_cpt 

Have a great day

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## ddk1979 (2/7/18)

@Harryssss
@Ikiezela_cpt
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## KarlDP (2/7/18)

Happy birthday to @Harryssss and @Ikiezela_cpt. Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Ikiezela_cpt (2/7/18)

Thanx all for the birthday wishes. Really appreciate it. 

Sent from my G8141 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## herb1 (2/7/18)

Thanks Vapers...

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## hot.chillie35 (2/7/18)

Happy Birthday..... 

@Harryssss
@Ikiezela_cpt
@CeeJay 
@Chukin'Vape 
@DanielSLP 
@Dr Phil 
@Justin223 
@zMeister 

Hope u had an Awesome Winters    

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Dubz (3/7/18)

Happy Birthday 
@CeeJay 
@Chukin'Vape 
@DanielSLP 
@Dr Phil 
@Justin223 
@zMeister 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/7/18)

@CeeJay 
@Chukin'Vape 
@DanielSLP 
@Dr Phil 
@Justin223 
@zMeister 
May you all have a great day

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (3/7/18)

Happy Birthday 
@CeeJay 
@Chukin'Vape 
@DanielSLP 
@Dr Phil 
@Justin223 
@zMeister 
  Have a super birthday  !

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (3/7/18)

Happy Birthday
@CeeJay 
@Chukin'Vape 
@DanielSLP 
@Dr Phil 
@Justin223 
@zMeister
have an awesome one

Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (3/7/18)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@CeeJay 
@Chukin'Vape 
@DanielSLP 
@Dr Phil 
@Justin223 
@zMeister

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (3/7/18)

@CeeJay 
@Chukin'Vape 
@DanielSLP 
@Dr Phil 
@Justin223 
@zMeister

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (3/7/18)

Happy Birthday 

@Chukin'Vape and @DanielSLP - wow, you guys on the same day!

@Dr Phil - a special wish for a great guy and long time supporter of the forum from the early days. Now he works at Vape King!

@CeeJay , @Justin223 , @zMeister 

Have a lovely day!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Chukin'Vape (3/7/18)

Silver said:


> Happy Birthday
> 
> @Chukin'Vape and @DanielSLP - wow, you guys on the same day!
> 
> ...



Thanks @Silver - it gets way wierder... Our life partners share a Birthday date as well... We have also been buying the same mods, its pretty messed up. Hahahaha

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (3/7/18)

Chukin'Vape said:


> Thanks @Silver - it gets way wierder... Our life partners share a Birthday date as well... We have also been buying the same mods, its pretty messed up. Hahahaha



Oh wow
What are the chances of that!!!

Have a lekker day

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## KarlDP (3/7/18)

A very happy birthday to you all.. 

@CeeJay 
@Chukin'Vape 
@DanielSLP 
@Dr Phil 
@Justin223 
@zMeister

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## DanielSLP (3/7/18)

Thank you for all the wishes

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Cornelius (3/7/18)

Happy Happy and all that to all. !

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (3/7/18)

Happy Birthday  

@CeeJay 
@Chukin'Vape 
@DanielSLP 
@Dr Phil 
@Justin223 
@zMeister

Have an Awesome Day  





Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (3/7/18)

@CeeJay 
@Chukin'Vape 
@DanielSLP 
@Dr Phil 
@Justin223 
@zMeister

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (3/7/18)

@CeeJay
@Chukin'Vape
@DanielSLP
@Dr Phil
@Justin223
@zMeister
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (4/7/18)

Happy Birthday 
@CharlieSierra 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (4/7/18)

Happy birthday 
@CharlieSierra 
  Wishes for a great birthday as ell as a great year going forward

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/7/18)

@CharlieSierra 
May you have a awesome day

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (4/7/18)

Happy birthday @CharlieSierra !
Hope you have a great day and year ahead


10-4
Charlie Tango

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (4/7/18)

@CharlieSierra

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (4/7/18)

@CharlieSierra !

Hope you got something vapey to make up for your recent losses!

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## KarlDP (4/7/18)

Happy birthday @CharlieSierra 

Have a great one.

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## CharlieSierra (4/7/18)

@Dubz 
@Room Fogger 
@MrGSmokeFree 
@Silver 
@Willyza 
@Stosta 
@KarlDP 

Thanks alot guys ! I appreciate it

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## ddk1979 (4/7/18)

@CharlieSierra 
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## hot.chillie35 (4/7/18)

Happy Birthday to all

Have an Awesome Day



Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Dubz (5/7/18)

Happy Birthday 
@jakemaxwell806 
@MOT01 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/7/18)

@jakemaxwell806 
@MOT01 
 May you have a awesome dayCheers

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Willyza (5/7/18)

@jakemaxwell806 
@MOT01

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## MOT01 (5/7/18)

Thank you all

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## SAVaper (5/7/18)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@jakemaxwell806 
@MOT01

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## KarlDP (5/7/18)

Happy birthday @jakemaxwell806 and @MOT01 
Have a awesome day

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Room Fogger (5/7/18)

Happy Birthday 
@jakemaxwell806 
@MOT01 
 Have a super birthday!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## hot.chillie35 (5/7/18)

Happy Birthday

@jakemaxwell806 
@MOT01

Have a fantastic day 



Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Resistance (5/7/18)

happy birthday
@jakemaxwell806 
@MOT01
Awesome day to you guys

Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## ddk1979 (5/7/18)

@jakemaxwell806
@MOT01
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Dubz (6/7/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Faqo113 
@HeinTheTerrible 
@ivc_mixer 
@MartinDC 
@mystro3182 
@R87 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/7/18)

@Faqo113 
@HeinTheTerrible 
@ivc_mixer 
@MartinDC 
@mystro3182 
@R87 
 May you all have a lekker Day

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Willyza (6/7/18)

@Faqo113 
@HeinTheTerrible 
@ivc_mixer 
@MartinDC 
@mystro3182 
@R87

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Silver (6/7/18)

Happy Birthday 

@Faqo113 , @HeinTheTerrible 
@mystro3182 , @R87 

@ivc_mixer - from IVC!
@MartinDC - from Reavers!

Have a great day and weekend!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## SAVaper (6/7/18)

Good morningand happy birthday to
@Faqo113 
@HeinTheTerrible 
@ivc_mixer 
@MartinDC 
@mystro3182 
@R87

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## mystro3182 (6/7/18)

Thank you 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Room Fogger (6/7/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Faqo113 
@HeinTheTerrible 
@ivc_mixer 
@MartinDC 
@mystro3182 
@R87 
  Hope you will all have an amazing birthday!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (6/7/18)

Happy Birthday to all of you. Have a great day.

@Faqo113 
@HeinTheTerrible 
@ivc_mixer 
@MartinDC 
@mystro3182 
@R87

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance (6/7/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Faqo113 ,
@HeinTheTerrible ,
@ivc_mixer ,
@MartinDC ,
@mystro3182 ,
@R87 
Have a super day!

Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## hot.chillie35 (6/7/18)

Happy Birthday guys

@Faqo113 
@HeinTheTerrible 
@ivc_mixer 
@MartinDC 
@mystro3182 
@R87

Have an Awesome Day  




Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Hooked (6/7/18)

@ivc_mixer

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ddk1979 (6/7/18)

@Faqo113
@HeinTheTerrible
@ivc_mixer
@MartinDC
@mystro3182
@R87
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Dubz (7/7/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Halfdaft Customs 
@Huffapuff 
@Jovan_De_Beer 
@Nibbler 
@Runell 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/7/18)

@Halfdaft Customs 
@Huffapuff 
@Jovan_De_Beer 
@Nibbler 
@Runell 
May you all have a Super Birthday

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (7/7/18)

@Halfdaft Customs 
@Huffapuff 
@Jovan_De_Beer 
@Nibbler 
@Runell

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (7/7/18)

Happy Birthday 

@Huffapuff - long time dedicated member

@Jovan_De_Beer , @Runell 

@Halfdaft Customs - from Halfdaft Customs 
@Nibbler - the legend from Vape King - Carlos howzit man - have a lekker day!

Have a great day and a super birthday weekend!

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (7/7/18)

Happy Birthday.
@Halfdaft Customs 
@Huffapuff 
@Jovan_De_Beer 
@Nibbler 
@Runell 
Have an awesome Birthday weekend

Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (7/7/18)

A very happy birthday to you.

@Halfdaft Customs 
@Huffapuff 
@Jovan_De_Beer 
@Nibbler 
@Runell

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (7/7/18)

Happy Birthday

@Halfdaft Customs 
@Huffapuff 
@Jovan_De_Beer 
@Nibbler 
@Runell

Enjoy your day



Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (7/7/18)

Happy Birthday @Halfdaft Customs , @Huffapuff , @Jovan_De_Beer , @Nibbler and @Runell 

I hope you guys and girls have a good one !

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Tashy (7/7/18)

Happy Birthday



@Halfdaft Customs 
@Huffapuff 
@Jovan_De_Beer 
@Nibbler 
@Runell

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (7/7/18)

@Halfdaft Customs
@Huffapuff
@Jovan_De_Beer
@Nibbler
@Runell
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (7/7/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Halfdaft Customs , hope you had a great one.
@Huffapuff 
@Jovan_De_Beer 
@Nibbler , to the man who saved my life through vaping, hope you had a absolutely awesome day. 
@Runell 
 Hope you all had a super day!

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (8/7/18)

Happy Birthday 
@allicat 
@Caseman 
@kdc 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/7/18)

@allicat 
@Caseman 
@kdc 
I hope you all have a a lekker Birthday

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (8/7/18)

Wishing you a very Happy Birthday

@allicat 
@Caseman 
@kdc

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Room Fogger (8/7/18)

Happy Birthday  
@allicat 
@Caseman 
@kdc 
 Wishes for a great birthday!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## hot.chillie35 (8/7/18)

Wishing you a Happy   

@allicat 
@Caseman 
@kdc

Have an Awesome Day   



Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## ddk1979 (8/7/18)

@allicat
@Caseman
@kdc
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Resistance (8/7/18)

a Happy brithday
@allicat 
@Caseman 
@kdc
Hope you had a great day

Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Dubz (9/7/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Delaray69 
@durbsa 
@element0709 
@Khyle Jones 
@Tukey_Sandwish 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/7/18)

@Delaray69
@durbsa
@element0709
@Khyle Jones
@Tukey_Sandwish 
May you all have an awesome day

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Willyza (9/7/18)

@Delaray69 
@durbsa 
@element0709 
@Khyle Jones 
@Tukey_Sandwish

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Resistance (9/7/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Delaray69 
@durbsa 
@Tukey_Sandwish 
@element0709 
@Khyle Jones
Have an awesome Birthday

Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## KarlDP (9/7/18)

A very happy birthday to 

@Delaray69 , @durbsa , @element0709 , @Khyle Jones , @Tukey_Sandwish 

Have a great day further

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Kuhlkatz (9/7/18)

Happy Birthday @Delaray69 , @durbsa , @element0709 , @Khyle Jones and @Tukey_Sandwish 

Hope you guys have a great day !

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Room Fogger (9/7/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Delaray69 
@durbsa 
@element0709 
@Khyle Jones 
@Tukey_Sandwish 
 Have a superb Monday birthday!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## hot.chillie35 (9/7/18)

A very Happy Birthday to u all

@Delaray69 
@durbsa 
@Tukey_Sandwish 
@element0709 
@Khyle Jones

Have an fantastic day



Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## ddk1979 (9/7/18)

@Delaray69
@durbsa
@element0709
@Khyle Jones
@Tukey_Sandwish
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## element0709 (9/7/18)

Thanks Everyone

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Dubz (10/7/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Cliff 
@Erica_TFM 
@Iced6331 
@Lurkzilla 
@Mari 
@Marius182 
@Richardrpg 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/7/18)

@Cliff 
@Erica_TFM ( Placed my first order for Nic yesterday from The Flavour Mill)
@Iced6331 
@Lurkzilla 
@Mari 
@Marius182 
@Richardrpg 
May you all have an Awesome day

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 2


----------



## Silver (10/7/18)

Happy Birthday 

@Cliff , @Iced6331 
@Lurkzilla , @Marius182 , @Richardrpg 

@Erica_TFM - from The Flavour Mill !
@Mari - from E-Cig Inn !

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 2


----------



## Willyza (10/7/18)

@Cliff 
@Erica_TFM 
@Iced6331 
@Lurkzilla 
@Mari 
@Marius182 
@Richardrpg

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 2


----------



## Cornelius (10/7/18)

Happy Happy and Merry Merry!!!!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Stosta (10/7/18)

@Cliff 
@Iced6331 
@Lurkzilla 
@Marius182 
@Richardrpg 

And to Supporting Vendors @Erica_TFM and @Mari !

Hope you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (10/7/18)

Happy Birthday to all of you. Have an awesome day !

@Cliff 
@Erica_TFM 
@Iced6331 
@Lurkzilla 
@Mari 
@Marius182 
@Richardrpg

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 2


----------



## Room Fogger (10/7/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Cliff 
@Erica_TFM 
@Iced6331 
@Lurkzilla 
@Mari 
@Marius182 
@Richardrpg 
 Have a spectacular day!

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 2


----------



## Room Fogger (10/7/18)

I’m going to blame sleep for this one,
 special birthday wishes to @Erica_TFM , those boxes received from you guys are really special. Have a great day and may the concentrates be with you!

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## KarlDP (10/7/18)

@Cliff 
@Erica_TFM 
@Iced6331 
@Lurkzilla 
@Mari 
@Marius182 
@Richardrpg

Happy birthday to all of you. Have a awesome day.

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 2


----------



## ddk1979 (10/7/18)

@Cliff
@Erica_TFM
@Iced6331
@Lurkzilla
@Mari
@Marius182
@Richardrpg
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 2


----------



## Resistance (10/7/18)

Veëls geluk
@Cliff 
@Erica_TFM 
@Iced6331 
@Lurkzilla 
@Mari 
@Marius182 
@Richardrpg
Have a happy birthday and a smashing day

Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 2


----------



## hot.chillie35 (10/7/18)

Happy Birthday 

@Cliff 
@Erica_TFM 
@Iced6331 
@Lurkzilla 
@Mari 
@Marius182 
@Richardrpg 

Have an Awesome Day! 



Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 2


----------



## Dubz (11/7/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Jimbo 
@littlebrovapes 
@Mr Tshaba 
@Reaper Vape 
@Travis Infinite 
@yousuf 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Willyza (11/7/18)

@Jimbo 
@littlebrovapes 
@Mr Tshaba 
@Reaper Vape 
@Travis Infinite 
@yousuf

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/7/18)

@Jimbo 
@littlebrovapes 
@Mr Tshaba 
@Reaper Vape 
@Travis Infinite 
@yousuf 
May you all have a great day

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## SAVaper (11/7/18)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Jimbo 
@littlebrovapes 
@Mr Tshaba 
@Reaper Vape 
@Travis Infinite 
@yousuf

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## KarlDP (11/7/18)

@Jimbo 
@littlebrovapes 
@Mr Tshaba 
@Reaper Vape 
@Travis Infinite 
@yousuf 

Happy birthday to all of you. Hope you have a awesome day..

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Kuhlkatz (11/7/18)

Happy Birthday @Jimbo , @littlebrovapes , @Mr Tshaba , @Reaper Vape , @Travis Infinite and @yousuf 

Hope you have a great day and a fantastic year ahead !

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Room Fogger (11/7/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Jimbo 
@littlebrovapes 
@Mr Tshaba 
@Reaper Vape 
@Travis Infinite 
@yousuf 
 Have a super birthday!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## ddk1979 (11/7/18)

@Jimbo
@littlebrovapes
@Mr Tshaba
@Reaper Vape
@Travis Infinite
@yousuf
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## hot.chillie35 (11/7/18)

Happy Birthday   

@Jimbo
@littlebrovapes
@Mr Tshaba
@Reaper Vape
@Travis Infinite
@yousuf

Hope you had a fantastic day

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Resistance (11/7/18)

@Jimbo
@littlebrovapes
@Mr Tshaba
@Reaper Vape
@Travis Infinite
@yousuf
Hope you had an awesome day.
Happy Birthday

Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dubz (12/7/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Alexander Scott 
@wvj1981 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/7/18)

@Alexander Scott 
@wvj1981 
May you both have a great day

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (12/7/18)

@Alexander Scott 
@wvj1981

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (12/7/18)

Happy Birthday

@Alexander Scott - long time member!
@wvj1981 

Have a great day

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (12/7/18)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Alexander Scott 
@wvj1981

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## KarlDP (12/7/18)

@Alexander Scott 
@wvj1981 

Happy birthday to you both. Have a lekka day

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (12/7/18)

Happy Birthday  
@Alexander Scott 
@wvj1981 
  Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (12/7/18)

Have a very happy birthday

@Alexander Scott 
@wvj1981

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (12/7/18)

@Alexander Scott
@wvj1981
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (12/7/18)

Happy Birthday     

@Alexander Scott 
@wvj1981 

Hope u had an Awesome day!



Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (12/7/18)

Happy Birthday @Alexander Scott and @wvj1981 

I hope you had an awesome day !

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (13/7/18)

Happy Birthday 
@JakesSA 
@Khaos 
@Les Pretorius 
@Martin_tu 
@Nico wzl 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Silver (13/7/18)

Happy birthday

@Khaos , @Les Pretorius
@Martin_tu , @Nico wzl 

And a special wish to long time member and great vendor @JakesSA from Vape Club
Jaco has been with us on the forum pretty much from the beginning - always has given great support to us and our initiatives over the years

Have a great day !

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Willyza (13/7/18)

@JakesSA 
@Khaos 
@Les Pretorius 
@Martin_tu 
@Nico wzl

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/7/18)

@JakesSA 
@Khaos 
@Les Pretorius 
@Martin_tu 
@Nico wzl 
 May you all have a great day

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Les Pretorius (13/7/18)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> @JakesSA
> @Khaos
> @Les Pretorius
> @Martin_tu
> ...


Thank you very much.


Dubz said:


> Happy Birthday
> @JakesSA
> @Khaos
> @Les Pretorius
> ...


Thank you.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Les Pretorius (13/7/18)

Silver said:


> Happy birthday
> 
> @Khaos , @Les Pretorius
> @Martin_tu , @Nico wzl
> ...


Thank you.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Les Pretorius (13/7/18)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> @JakesSA
> @Khaos
> @Les Pretorius
> @Martin_tu
> ...


Thanks all, much appreciated.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Les Pretorius (13/7/18)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> @JakesSA
> @Khaos
> @Les Pretorius
> @Martin_tu
> ...


Thank you.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## KarlDP (13/7/18)

Happy birthday 

@JakesSA 
@Khaos 
@Les Pretorius 
@Martin_tu 
@Nico wzl 

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Cornelius (13/7/18)

Happy Birthday 
@JakesSA 
@Khaos 
@Les Pretorius 
@Martin_tu 
@Nico wzl

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Les Pretorius (13/7/18)

Willyza said:


> @JakesSA
> @Khaos
> @Les Pretorius
> @Martin_tu
> @Nico wzl


Thank you, Happy birthday buddies.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (13/7/18)

Happy Birthday to @JakesSA , @Khaos , @Les Pretorius , @Martin_tu and @Nico wzl 
Special shout out to @JakesSA for the support to ECIGSSA and the vaping community in general.

I hope you guys have good one and a great year ahead !

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Room Fogger (13/7/18)

Happy Birthday 
@JakesSA 
@Khaos 
@Les Pretorius 
@Martin_tu 
@Nico wzl 
 Have a superlicious Friday birthday!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (13/7/18)

A very Happy Birthday to you all

@JakesSA 
@Khaos 
@Les Pretorius 
@Martin_tu 
@Nico wzl

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## ddk1979 (13/7/18)

@JakesSA
@Khaos
@Les Pretorius
@Martin_tu
@Nico wzl
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Les Pretorius (13/7/18)

ddk1979 said:


> View attachment 138598
> 
> 
> @JakesSA
> ...


Thank you.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Alexander Scott (13/7/18)

Dubz said:


> Happy Birthday
> @Alexander Scott
> @wvj1981
> Have a super day!


Thank you!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Alexander Scott (13/7/18)

Thanks so much for all the birthday wishes!!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Alexander Scott (13/7/18)

Silver said:


> Happy Birthday
> 
> @Alexander Scott - long time member!
> @wvj1981
> ...


Thanks Silver, sorry for being so inactive lately, things has just been so busy at work, its just not funny, trying my best to be more active here on the forum. Hopefully will see you all at VapeCon this year, I've got a Gauteng business trip lined up, now just to tweak the dates a bit to fit in with VapeCon, lol.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (13/7/18)

Happy Birthday 

@JakesSA 
@Khaos 
@Les Pretorius 
@Martin_tu 
@Nico wzl

Hope u had a fantastic day    



Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Resistance (13/7/18)

Happy belated Birthday
@Alexander Scott 
@wvj1981 

Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (13/7/18)

Happy Birthday 
@JakesSA 
@Khaos 
@Les Pretorius 
@Martin_tu 
@Nico wzl 
Hope you had a super day!

Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (14/7/18)

Alexander Scott said:


> Thanks Silver, sorry for being so inactive lately, things has just been so busy at work, its just not funny, trying my best to be more active here on the forum. Hopefully will see you all at VapeCon this year, I've got a Gauteng business trip lined up, now just to tweak the dates a bit to fit in with VapeCon, lol.



That is marvellous @Alexander Scott !
Hope the business at work subsides soon and that you had a good birthday and got spoilt

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (14/7/18)

Happy Birthday 
@DF1209 
@Diyflavourmaster 
@Nadim_Paruk 
@Naeem 
@SirWickalot 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/7/18)

@DF1209 
@Diyflavourmaster 
@Nadim_Paruk 
@Naeem 
@SirWickalot 
May you all have great Birthday today

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (14/7/18)

Happy Birthday 

@Nadim_Paruk , @Naeem 

@DF1209 , @Diyflavourmaster , @SirWickalot 

Have a great day and birthday weekend!

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (14/7/18)

@DF1209 
@Diyflavourmaster 
@Nadim_Paruk 
@Naeem 
@SirWickalot

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (14/7/18)

@Nadim_Paruk and @Naeem !

 

@DF1209 
@Diyflavourmaster 
@SirWickalot

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (14/7/18)

Happy Birthday 
@DF1209 
@Diyflavourmaster 
@Nadim_Paruk 
@Naeem 
@SirWickalot 
Have a super dooper birthday!

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (14/7/18)

Have a great day !!!


@DF1209 
@Diyflavourmaster 
@Nadim_Paruk 
@Naeem 
@SirWickalot

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (14/7/18)

@DF1209
@Diyflavourmaster
@Nadim_Paruk
@Naeem
@SirWickalot
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (14/7/18)

@DF1209 
@Diyflavourmaster 
@Nadim_Paruk 
@Naeem 
@SirWickalot
Happy Birthday 

Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (14/7/18)

Happy Birthday    

@DF1209 
@Diyflavourmaster 
@Nadim_Paruk 
@Naeem 
@SirWickalot 

Have an Awesome Day ! 

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (15/7/18)

Happy Birthday 
@JurgensSt 
@JQS15 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (15/7/18)

Just want to thank @Dubz again for always doing the birthday announcements first thing in the morning!
Thanks @Dubz you are a legend

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (15/7/18)

Happy birthday

@JurgensSt and @JQS15 

Have a lekker day!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/7/18)

@JurgensSt 
@JQS15 
May you both have a awesome day

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Room Fogger (15/7/18)

Happy Birthday  
@JurgensSt 
@JQS15 
 Have a great one.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Room Fogger (15/7/18)

Silver said:


> Just want to thank @Dubz again for always doing the birthday announcements first thing in the morning!
> Thanks @Dubz you are a legend


      
A big thank you from all of us here @Dubz 
for your assistance with this. I will come for
lessons one day to get to know where to 
even start looking!
You are an absolute legend!

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 2


----------



## Willyza (15/7/18)

@JurgensSt 
@JQS15

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (15/7/18)

A very Happy Birthday to both of you.

@JurgensSt 
@JQS15

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## ddk1979 (15/7/18)

@JurgensSt
@JQS15
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Kuhlkatz (15/7/18)

Happy Birthday @JurgensSt and @JQS15 

Hope you guys have a good one !

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/7/18)

Happy Birthday all the peeps I missed wishing recently!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Resistance (15/7/18)

@JurgensSt 
@JQS15
Hope you had a great day Happy Birthday

Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## hot.chillie35 (15/7/18)

Happy Birthday    

@JurgensSt 
@JQS15 

Have a fantastic day!



Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Dubz (16/7/18)

Happy Birthday 
@clickme 
@elvin119 
@Kealoha008 
@Nabeel Osman 
@PottyTrained 
@RoddieJ 
@StevenChen 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/7/18)

Happy Birthday
@clickme 
@elvin119 
@Kealoha008 
@Nabeel Osman 
@PottyTrained 
@RoddieJ 
@StevenChen 
May you all have a great day

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## SAVaper (16/7/18)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@clickme 
@elvin119 
@Kealoha008 
@Nabeel Osman 
@PottyTrained 
@RoddieJ 
@StevenChen

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Willyza (16/7/18)

@clickme 
@elvin119 
@Kealoha008 
@Nabeel Osman 
@PottyTrained 
@RoddieJ 
@StevenChen

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Kuhlkatz (16/7/18)

Happy Birthday @clickme , @elvin119 , @Kealoha008 , @Nabeel Osman , @PottyTrained , @RoddieJ and @StevenChen 

Best wishes for a great day and year ahead !

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## RoddieJ (16/7/18)

Thanks all... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Nadim_Paruk (16/7/18)

Thanks to everyone for the birthday wishes!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Nadim_Paruk (16/7/18)

@clickme 
@elvin119 
@Kealoha008 
@Nabeel Osman 
@PottyTrained 
@RoddieJ 
@StevenChen

Hope its an awesome one!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Room Fogger (16/7/18)

Happy Birthday 
@clickme 
@elvin119 
@Kealoha008 
@Nabeel Osman 
@PottyTrained 
@RoddieJ 
@StevenChen 
Have a super birthday!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## elvin119 (16/7/18)

Thanks everyone 

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (16/7/18)

Happy Birthday to all of you. Have a great day.

@clickme 
@elvin119 
@Kealoha008 
@Nabeel Osman 
@PottyTrained 
@RoddieJ 
@StevenChen

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## JurgensSt (16/7/18)

Happy Birthday 

@clickme 
@elvin119 
@Kealoha008 
@Nabeel Osman 
@PottyTrained 
@RoddieJ 
@StevenChen

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## hot.chillie35 (16/7/18)

Happy Birthday     

@clickme 
@elvin119 
@Kealoha008 
@Nabeel Osman 
@PottyTrained 
@RoddieJ 
@StevenChen 

Have a Super Fantastic Day!



Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## ddk1979 (16/7/18)

@clickme
@elvin119
@Kealoha008
@Nabeel Osman
@PottyTrained
@RoddieJ
@StevenChen
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## RoddieJ (16/7/18)

Thanks to all you guys for the wishes :you rock:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance (16/7/18)

Happy Birthaday to
@clickme 
@elvin119 
@Kealoha008 
@Nabeel Osman 
@PottyTrained 
@RoddieJ 
@StevenChen 
And so say all of us

Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Dubz (17/7/18)

Happy Birthday 
@PAM 
@tungsten 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Willyza (17/7/18)

@PAM 
@tungsten

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/7/18)

@PAM
@tungsten
@Johangrey
May you all have a lekker day

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Kuhlkatz (17/7/18)

Happy Birthday to @Johangrey , @PAM and @tungsten 

Have a good one !

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Stosta (17/7/18)

@PAM 
@tungsten 
@Johangrey

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## JurgensSt (17/7/18)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY 

@PAM 
@tungsten 
@Johangrey

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## SAVaper (17/7/18)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@PAM 
@tungsten

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Room Fogger (17/7/18)

Happy Birthday 
@PAM 
@tungsten 
@Johangrey 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## ddk1979 (17/7/18)

@PAM
@tungsten
@Johangrey
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## PAM (17/7/18)

Thx Guys and the girls too lol

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## hot.chillie35 (17/7/18)

Happy Birthday 

@PAM 
@tungsten 
@Johangrey

Have a Super Fantastic Day  



Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Resistance (18/7/18)

Happy belated birthday to

@PAM 
@tungsten 
@Johangrey
Hope you had a great day

Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Dubz (18/7/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Arno Nomdo 
@JarVis 
@rabeckmann 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/7/18)

@Arno Nomdo 
@JarVis 
@rabeckmann 
May you all have a awesome day

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/7/18)

@Dubz a big THANK you for always posting the Birthdays because of you I started chatting on this forum since I got my first happy birthday notification from you.May you have a lekker day.And thank you once again.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (18/7/18)

@Arno Nomdo 
@JarVis 
@rabeckmann

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Stosta (18/7/18)

@Arno Nomdo 
@JarVis 
@rabeckmann

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## hot.chillie35 (18/7/18)

Happy Birthday    

@Arno Nomdo 
@JarVis 
@rabeckmann 

Have a super fantastic day!



Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## SAVaper (18/7/18)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Arno Nomdo 
@JarVis 
@rabeckmann

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## BATMAN (18/7/18)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY  

@Arno Nomdo 
@JarVis 
@rabeckmann

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Room Fogger (18/7/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Arno Nomdo 
@JarVis 
@rabeckmann 
 Have a super birthday!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## KarlDP (18/7/18)

@Arno Nomdo 
@JarVis 
@rabeckmann 

A very happy birthday to you all.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## ddk1979 (18/7/18)

@Arno Nomdo
@JarVis
@rabeckmann
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (18/7/18)

Happy Birthday. Have a great day.

@Arno Nomdo
@JarVis
@rabeckmann

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Nico wzl (18/7/18)

Wow didn’t even see this.. thx was a cool day!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Resistance (19/7/18)

Happy belated Birthday
@Arno Nomdo
@JarVis
@rabeckmann

Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Dubz (19/7/18)

Happy Birthday 
@blackheart 
@Gouwsie 
@j_le_grange 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## blackheart (19/7/18)

Thanks a lot @Dubz been very scarce on forum i know,dealing with a lot of personal issues hope to be more active soon.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/7/18)

Happy Birthday
@blackheart 
@Gouwsie 
@j_le_grange 

May you all have a great day

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Willyza (19/7/18)

@blackheart 
@Gouwsie 
@j_le_grange

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## SAVaper (19/7/18)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@blackheart 
@Gouwsie 
@j_le_grange

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## KarlDP (19/7/18)

Happy birthday  

@blackheart 
@Gouwsie 
@j_le_grange 

Enjoy the day!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## hot.chillie35 (19/7/18)

Happy Birthday   


@blackheart 
@Gouwsie 
@j_le_grange

Have an Awesome Day     



Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Stosta (19/7/18)

@blackheart 
@Gouwsie 
@j_le_grange

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (19/7/18)

Happy Birthday to You,

@blackheart 
@Gouwsie 
@j_le_grange

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## ddk1979 (19/7/18)

@blackheart
@Gouwsie
@j_le_grange
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Room Fogger (19/7/18)

Happy Birthday 
@blackheart 
@Gouwsie 
@j_le_grange 
 Have a super birthday on ice!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Resistance (19/7/18)

Happy Birthday 
@blackheart 
@Gouwsie 
@j_le_grange 
Hope you had a super day!!!

Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dubz (20/7/18)

Happy Birthday 
@JonathanF 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/7/18)

Happy Birthday
@JonathanF 

May you have a lekker Friday Birthday 
Cheers

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Willyza (20/7/18)

@JonathanF

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Room Fogger (20/7/18)

Happy Birthday  
@JonathanF 
Have a rocking super birthday!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## hot.chillie35 (20/7/18)

Happy Birthday   


@JonathanF

Have a super fantastic day    



Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## SAVaper (20/7/18)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@JonathanF

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## KarlDP (20/7/18)

A very happy birthday to @JonathanF. Have a great day.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## ddk1979 (20/7/18)

@JonathanF
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Dubz (21/7/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Benchy 
@Neuk 
@Yuven 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Room Fogger (21/7/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Benchy 
@Neuk 
@Yuven 
 Have a super weekend birthday day!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Resistance (21/7/18)

Happy belated birthday
@JonathanF
And a happy birthday to
@Benchy 
@Neuk 
@Yuven 
Super day to all of you

Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Willyza (21/7/18)

@Benchy 
@Neuk 
@Yuven

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/7/18)

Happy Birthday
@Benchy 
@Neuk 
@Yuven 
May you all have a great day

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (21/7/18)

A very Happy Birthday to you !

@Benchy 
@Neuk 
@Yuven

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## ddk1979 (21/7/18)

@Benchy
@Neuk
@Yuven
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## hot.chillie35 (21/7/18)

Happy Birthday 

@Benchy 
@Neuk 
@Yuven 

Have a super fantastic birthday weekend!



Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Kuhlkatz (21/7/18)

HAppy Birthday @Benchy , @Neuk and @Yuven 

Have a good one guys !

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Dubz (22/7/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Anvil 
@Reonat 
@ZAh 
@zedem 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/7/18)

Happy Birthday
@Anvil 
@Reonat 
@ZAh 
@zedem 
May you all have a super lekker birthday

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (22/7/18)

Happy Birthday    

@Anvil 
@Reonat 
@ZAh 
@zedem 

Have an awesome day!



Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (22/7/18)

@Anvil 
@Reonat 
@ZAh 
@zedem

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (22/7/18)

Happy Birthday

@Anvil 
@ZAh 
@Reonat - whereve you been Reonat? Still on the Reos?
@zedem 

Have a great birthday and Sunday!

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (22/7/18)

Have the happiest of Birthdays

@Anvil 
@Reonat 
@ZAh 
@zedem

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (22/7/18)

@Anvil
@Reonat
@ZAh
@zedem
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (22/7/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Anvil 
@Reonat 
@ZAh 
@zedem 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (22/7/18)

Happy Birthday
@Anvil 
@Reonat 
@ZAh 
@zedem

Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mida Khan (23/7/18)

Happy Birthday  @Naeemhoosen

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Dubz (23/7/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Bert 
@RandomCow 
@Naeemhoosen 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/7/18)

@Bert 
@RandomCow 
@Naeemhoosen ( From Joose -E -Liqz SNLV 18 on ice is a frikking lekker juice)
May you all have super lekker day

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Willyza (23/7/18)

@Bert 
@RandomCow 
@Naeemhoosen

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Silver (23/7/18)

Happy birthday

@Bert , @RandomCow 

And to @Naeemhoosen from JOOSE-E-LIQZ

Have a great day and year ahead!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## hot.chillie35 (23/7/18)

Happy Birthday    

@Bert 
@RandomCow 
@Naeemhoosen 

Have a super fantastic day!



Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Room Fogger (23/7/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Bert 
@RandomCow 
@Naeemhoosen 
 Have a super birthday!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## SAVaper (23/7/18)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Bert 
@RandomCow 
@Naeemhoosen

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## KarlDP (23/7/18)

Happy birthday @Bert @RandomCow and @Naeemhoosen

Have an awesome day

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Naeemhoosen (23/7/18)

Thanks to all.  

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (23/7/18)

Happy Birthday to you. Have a great day !

@Bert 
@RandomCow 
@Naeemhoosen

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Stosta (23/7/18)

@Bert 
@RandomCow 

And a special one to Supporting Vendor @Naeemhoosen !!!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## ddk1979 (23/7/18)

@Bert
@RandomCow
@Naeemhoosen
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## BATMAN (23/7/18)

Happy birthday @Bert @RandomCow and @Naeemhoosen 

Have a lekker one guys

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Dubz (24/7/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Amir 
@Hennie Otto 
@Vapey McJuicy 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/7/18)

Happy Birthday
@Amir 
@Hennie Otto 
@Vapey McJuicy 

May you all have a awesome day

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Willyza (24/7/18)

@Amir 
@Hennie Otto 
@Vapey McJuicy

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Room Fogger (24/7/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Amir 
@Hennie Otto 
@Vapey McJuicy 
  Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## SAVaper (24/7/18)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Amir 
@Hennie Otto 
@Vapey McJuicy

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## KarlDP (24/7/18)

@Amir 
@Hennie Otto 
@Vapey McJuicy 

Happy birthday to you all.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Amir (24/7/18)

Thank you guys and girls... much appreciated. ️


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (24/7/18)

Happy birthday 

@Amir - long time dedicated member - you overseas yet @Amir ?
@Vapey McJuicy - also long time member, where've you been Vapey?
@Hennie Otto 

Have a great day guys!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Tashy (24/7/18)

Happy birthday, Have a fantastic day!
@Amir 
@Hennie Otto 
@Vapey McJuicy

Reactions: Like 8 | Funny 4


----------



## Amir (24/7/18)

Tashy said:


> Happy birthday, Have a fantastic day!
> @Amir
> @Hennie Otto
> @Vapey McJuicy
> View attachment 139742



Thanx @Tashy.... this is the exact reason why you’ll seldom catch me smiling. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 2


----------



## Amir (24/7/18)

Silver said:


> Happy birthday
> 
> @Amir - long time dedicated member - you overseas yet @Amir ?
> @Vapey McJuicy - also long time member, where've you been Vapey?
> ...



Thanx @Silver 

I’m leaving to the airport shortly. My flight is at 6pm but I’ve got a few groups leaving on earlier flights today so I’m on airport duty the whole day. Hopefully I get bumped up to business class tonight cause I’ll be bushed 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ddk1979 (24/7/18)

@Amir
@Hennie Otto
@Vapey McJuicy

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 2


----------



## hot.chillie35 (24/7/18)

Happy Birthday    

@Amir 
@Hennie Otto 
@Vapey McJuicy 

Have an Awesome Day. 



Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Lalla (24/7/18)

Happy Bday 

@Amir 
@Hennie Otto 
@Vapey McJuicy

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (24/7/18)

Happy Birthday @Amir , @Hennie Otto and @Vapey McJuicy 

Hope you okes have a good one!

P.S. Good Luck with the groups and the travels @Amir . Hope you'll get some time to check in regularly over the next 6 weeks

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Amir (24/7/18)

Kuhlkatz said:


> Happy Birthday @Amir , @Hennie Otto and @Vapey McJuicy
> 
> Hope you okes have a good one!
> 
> P.S. Good Luck with the groups and the travels @Amir . Hope you'll get some time to check in regularly over the next 6 weeks



Thanx dude... I always make time for my vape family 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Resistance (24/7/18)

Happy belated birthday
@Bert 
@RandomCow 
@Naeemhoosen

Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Resistance (24/7/18)

Happy birthday to
@Amir
@Hennie Otto
@Vapey McJuicy


Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## craigb (25/7/18)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY @Dubz!

Hope your day has been awesome!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (25/7/18)

Happy birthday 
@Dubz have an awesome day bud

Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (25/7/18)

Thanks for the wishes guys - verrrrry late start for me today .

Happy Birthday 
@Crashdaddy 
@Harley 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Stosta (25/7/18)

Dubz said:


> Thanks for the wishes guys - verrrrry late start for me today .
> 
> Happy Birthday
> @Crashdaddy
> ...


@Dubz !!!! Happy Birthday guy!!! I made this especially for you!

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/7/18)

A Very Happy Birthday to you @Dubz I hope it has been a Super day for you so far and enjoy the rest of the day

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/7/18)

@Crashdaddy 
@Harley 
May you both have a awesome day

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Resistance (25/7/18)

Happy birthday
@Crashdaddy 
@Harley 
Came in a rush earlier and almost missed you guys

Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## hot.chillie35 (25/7/18)

Happy Birthday   

@Crashdaddy 
@Harley

Hope u had an Awesome Day 



Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Kuhlkatz (25/7/18)

Happy Birthday @Crashdaddy and @Harley 

Hope you guys had an awesome day !

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Kuhlkatz (25/7/18)

A very late but special Very Happy Birthday to you @Dubz ! 

Thanks for always wishing everyone else a great day, and for reminding us to do the same 

I hope you've had a fantastic day, and best wishes for your year ahead !

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (25/7/18)

Happy birthday 
@Crashdaddy 
@Harley 

And a special wish for @Dubz , without whom most of us would not know whose birthday it was.
Hope you all had a great day.

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (26/7/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Dooky 
@Johnywolf 
@Zaahiro 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/7/18)

@Dooky 
@Johnywolf 
@Zaahiro 
May you all have a great day

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## hot.chillie35 (26/7/18)

Happy Birthday    

@Dooky 
@Johnywolf 
@Zaahiro 

Have a fantastic day!  



Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## hot.chillie35 (26/7/18)

A Very Happy Belated Birthday  to you @Dubz. My apologies for such a late message.

Hope you had a Super Fantastic Day




Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (26/7/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Happy birthday
> @Crashdaddy
> @Harley
> 
> ...


Ain't that the truth...  

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Room Fogger (26/7/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Dooky 
@Johnywolf 
@Zaahiro 
  Wishes gor a great birthday!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## SAVaper (26/7/18)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Dooky 
@Johnywolf 
@Zaahiro

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## KarlDP (26/7/18)

@Dooky 
@Johnywolf 
@Zaahiro

A very happy birthday to you all. Have a awesome one.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## JurgensSt (26/7/18)

Happy Birthday

@Dooky
@Johnywolf
@Zaahiro

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Braki (26/7/18)

Hope you all have an amazing birthday!

@Dooky
@Johnywolf
@Zaahiro

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## ddk1979 (26/7/18)

OMG , I missed out on your birthday.

Hope you had a fantastic day @Dubz .   

Also, belated birthday wishes to:
@Crashdaddy
@Harley

.

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (26/7/18)

@Dooky
@Johnywolf
@Zaahiro
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Willyza (26/7/18)

ddk1979 said:


> Hope you had a fantastic day @Dubz .


Same here
Happy Happy @Dubz

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (27/7/18)

Happy belated
Birthday
@Dooky
@Johnywolf
@Zaahiro
Hope you had a super day

Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Dubz (27/7/18)

Happy Birthday 
@AndreFerreira 
@The Beard 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/7/18)

Happy Friday Birthday
@AndreFerreira 
@The Beard 
I hope you both have a awesome birthday

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (27/7/18)

Oh my word I can't believe I missed it 

 Belated birthday wishes for earlier this week @Dubz !!! 

Hope you had a great day and wishing you all the best for the year ahead.

Thanks for always wishing everyone happy birthday first thing in the morning. Appreciate your efforts greatly!

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (27/7/18)

Happy Birthday
@AndreFerreira 
@The Beard 
Have a super day

Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt (27/7/18)

Happy birthday

@AndreFerreira 
@The Beard

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## KarlDP (27/7/18)

A very happy birthday to @AndreFerreira @The Beard 

Have a great day further.

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (27/7/18)

Happy Birthday 
@AndreFerreira 
@The Beard 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (27/7/18)

Happy Birthday   

@AndreFerreira 
@The Beard 

Have an awesome day! 



Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (27/7/18)

@AndreFerreira
@The Beard
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Willyza (27/7/18)

@AndreFerreira
@The Beard

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (28/7/18)

Happy Birthday 
@MurderDoll 
@TommyL 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Silver (28/7/18)

Happy birthday

@MurderDoll - longtime member, whereve you been?
@TommyL 

Hope you have a great day and weekend

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/7/18)

@MurderDoll 
@TommyL 
I hope you both have a awesome Saturday birthday Enjoy.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Willyza (28/7/18)

@MurderDoll 
@TommyL

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Room Fogger (28/7/18)

Happy Birthday 
@MurderDoll 
@TommyL 
 Have a super Saturday birthday!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## hot.chillie35 (28/7/18)

Happy Birthday    

@MurderDoll 
@TommyL 

Have a super fantastic day!



Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## ddk1979 (28/7/18)

@MurderDoll
@TommyL
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Resistance (28/7/18)

Happy Birthday 
@MurderDoll 
@TommyL 
Have an awesome birthday

Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## JurgensSt (28/7/18)

Happy Birthday 


@MurderDoll 
@TommyL

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Dubz (29/7/18)

Happy Birthday 
@brads 
@Marc Kar 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## hot.chillie35 (29/7/18)

Happy Birthday    

@brads 
@Marc Kar 

Have an Awesome day



Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Room Fogger (29/7/18)

Happy Birthday 
@brads 
@Marc Kar 
 Have a super both day!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Willyza (29/7/18)

@brads 
@Marc Kar

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/7/18)

@brads 
@Marc Kar 
May you both have a awesome day

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## ddk1979 (29/7/18)

@brads
@Marc Kar
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Dubz (30/7/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Noseworthy 
@SAVaper 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Willyza (30/7/18)

@Noseworthy 
@SAVaper

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/7/18)

Happy Birthday
@Noseworthy 
@SAVaper 

 May you both have a awesome day.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## JurgensSt (30/7/18)

Happy Birthday


@Noseworthy 
@SAVaper

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (30/7/18)

Happy Birthday    

@Noseworthy 
@SAVaper 

Have a super fantastic day



Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## KarlDP (30/7/18)

A very happy birthday to @Noseworthy and @SAVaper.

Have a awesome day.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger (30/7/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Noseworthy 
@SAVaper 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (30/7/18)

Happy Birthday

@SAVaper - long time dedicated member!

@Noseworthy 

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## ddk1979 (30/7/18)

@SAVaper - a long standing member and an all round nice guy who I met at VapeCon 2016
@Noseworthy
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (30/7/18)

Happy Birthday to @SAVaper and @Noseworthy 

Hope you have a lekker one gents ! Best wishes for the year ahead.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (30/7/18)

@brads
@Marc Kar
happy belated birthday.hope it was good!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Resistance (30/7/18)

happy birthday to
@Noseworthy
@SAVaper
hope the day was good to you guys

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Dubz (31/7/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Carnival 
@Cloudgeek 
@HouseOfVape 
@HPBotha 
@joeman187 
@Mocassim10 
@StangV2_0 
@vapegerm 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (31/7/18)

Happy Birthday
@Carnival 
@Cloudgeek 
@HouseOfVape 
@HPBotha 
@joeman187 
@Mocassim10 
@StangV2_0 
@vapegerm 
May you all have a super awesome Birthday

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (31/7/18)

@Carnival 
@Cloudgeek 
@HouseOfVape 
@HPBotha 
@joeman187 
@Mocassim10 
@StangV2_0 
@vapegerm

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (31/7/18)

Silver said:


> Happy Birthday
> 
> @SAVaper - long time dedicated member!
> 
> ...



Thanks Silver and everyone else. The wishes are appreciated.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## SAVaper (31/7/18)

ddk1979 said:


> View attachment 140249
> 
> 
> @SAVaper - a long standing member and an all round nice guy who I met at VapeCon 2016
> ...



Thanks DDK. I can say the same of you.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## SAVaper (31/7/18)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Carnival 
@Cloudgeek 
@HouseOfVape 
@HPBotha 
@joeman187 
@Mocassim10 
@StangV2_0 
@vapegerm

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt (31/7/18)

Happy Birthday


@Carnival 
@Cloudgeek 
@HouseOfVape 
@HPBotha 
@joeman187 
@Mocassim10 
@StangV2_0 
@vapegerm

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (31/7/18)

Happy Birthday    

@Carnival 
@Cloudgeek 
@HouseOfVape 
@HPBotha 
@joeman187 
@Mocassim10 
@StangV2_0 
@vapegerm 

Have an Awesome Day 





Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## KarlDP (31/7/18)

Yoh lots of peeps today.. LOL

Happy birthday everybody. Have a awesome day. Special mention to Mr Twisp @HPBotha, verjaar lekker meneer. 

@Carnival 
@Cloudgeek 
@HouseOfVape 
@joeman187 
@Mocassim10 
@StangV2_0 
@vapegerm

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (31/7/18)

Happy Birthday to all of you. Have a great day !

@Carnival 
@Cloudgeek 
@HouseOfVape 
@joeman187 
@Mocassim10 
@StangV2_0 
@vapegerm

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Carnival (31/7/18)

Thank you for the birthday wishes everyone! Appreciate it.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (31/7/18)

Wow, big birthday day today

Happy Birthday

@Carnival , @joeman187 , 
@Cloudgeek , @Mocassim10 
@StangV2_0 , @vapegerm 

@HouseOfVape - from House of Vape 
@HPBotha - long time member and representing Twisp nowadays

Have a great day

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Room Fogger (31/7/18)

Happy Birthday  
@Carnival 
@Cloudgeek 
@HouseOfVape 
@HPBotha 
@joeman187 
@Mocassim10 
@StangV2_0 
@vapegerm 
 Have a superlicious birthday!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## BATMAN (31/7/18)

Happy belated birthday

@Amir
@Hennie Otto
@Vapey McJuicy

Hope you guys had a great day!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BATMAN (31/7/18)

Happy Birthday

@Carnival
@Cloudgeek
@HouseOfVape
@HPBotha
@joeman187
@Mocassim10
@StangV2_0
@vapegerm

Hope you guys have a lekker day and see many more to come!

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (31/7/18)

Happy birthday to all, but special wishes to

@Carnival - You Go, Girl!!
@House of Vape
@HPBotha 

May your year be filled with happy vapes!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 2


----------



## Resistance (31/7/18)

it looks like a birthday convention today
@Carnival
@Cloudgeek
@HouseOfVape
@HPBotha
@joeman187
@Mocassim10
@StangV2_0
@vapegerm
Have a super day and Happy Birtday to all

Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (31/7/18)

@Carnival
@Cloudgeek
@HouseOfVape
@HPBotha
@joeman187
@Mocassim10
@StangV2_0
@vapegerm
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## HPBotha (31/7/18)

thanks for the b.day wishes everyone!!! and to my fellow 31st érs HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Kuhlkatz (31/7/18)

Oooh, long list to leave for this late ...

 Happy Birthday @Carnival , @Cloudgeek , @HouseOfVape , @HPBotha , @joeman187 , @Mocassim10 , @StangV2_0 and @vapegerm 

I hope you are all getting spoilt rotten at the moment, and that you had an exceptional day !

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (1/8/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Imo_B 
@Zacdaniel 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Willyza (1/8/18)

@Imo_B 
@Zacdaniel

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## hot.chillie35 (1/8/18)

Happy Birthday    

@Imo_B 
@Zacdaniel 

Have a super fantastic day!



Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## JurgensSt (1/8/18)

Happy Birthday



@Imo_B 
@Zacdaniel

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/8/18)

Happy Birthday
@Imo_B 
@Zacdaniel 
May you both have a awesome day

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## SAVaper (1/8/18)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Imo_B 
@Zacdaniel

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## KarlDP (1/8/18)

A very happy birthday to @Imo_B and @Zacdaniel 

Have a good one.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Room Fogger (1/8/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Imo_B 
@Zacdaniel 
 Have a super birthday!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## ddk1979 (1/8/18)

@Imo_B
@Zacdaniel
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Resistance (1/8/18)

Happy Birthday
@Imo_B
@Zacdaniel
Have a great day guys

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (1/8/18)

Have a very Happy Birthday !

@Imo_B
@Zacdaniel

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Resistance (1/8/18)

And happy birthday to these members






Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (1/8/18)

Resistance said:


> And happy birthday to these members
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol and who r these members? Would be nice if we actually knew who they are

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## StangV2_0 (1/8/18)

Thanks guys!! 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Resistance (1/8/18)

hot.chillie35 said:


> Lol and who r these members? Would be nice if we actually knew who they are
> they all birthday folk
> 
> Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Dubz (2/8/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Cheyenne 
@Des 
@Nosvarato 
@weeskind01 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## JurgensSt (2/8/18)

Happy Birthday

@Cheyenne 
@Des 
@Nosvarato 
@weeskind01

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Willyza (2/8/18)

@Cheyenne 
@Des 
@Nosvarato 
@weeskind01

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger (2/8/18)

@Cheyenne 
@Des 
@Nosvarato 
@weeskind01 

 Wishes for a wonderful birthday

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/8/18)

@Cheyenne @Des @Nosvarato @weeskind01 
May you all have a awesome day

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## KarlDP (2/8/18)

A very happy birthday to

@Cheyenne 
@Des 
@Nosvarato 
@weeskind01 

Have a great day further.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (2/8/18)

Happy Birthday    

@Cheyenne 
@Des 
@Nosvarato 
@weeskind01 

Have a fantastic day



Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## ddk1979 (2/8/18)

@Cheyenne
@Des
@Nosvarato
@weeskind01
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## weeskind01 (2/8/18)

ddk1979 said:


> View attachment 140731
> 
> 
> @Cheyenne
> ...


Happy bday to all!! Hope its an awesome one

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance (2/8/18)

Happy Birthday
@Cheyenne
@Des
@Nosvarato
@weeskind01
hope the day was amaZing

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Dubz (3/8/18)

Happy Birthday 
@3avape 
@GregF 
@NickVape 
@shabbar 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 2


----------



## Willyza (3/8/18)

@3avape 
@GregF 
@NickVape 
@shabbar

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/8/18)

Happy Birthday
@GregF 
@3avape 
@NickVape 
@shabbar 
May you all have a awesome day

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 2


----------



## SAVaper (3/8/18)

Good morning and a happy birthday to
@3avape 
@GregF 
@NickVape 
@shabbar

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 2


----------



## KarlDP (3/8/18)

Happy birthday to

@3avape 
@GregF 
@NickVape 
@shabbar

Have a great day.

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 2


----------



## Room Fogger (3/8/18)

Happy Birthday 
@3avape 
@GregF 
@NickVape 
@shabbar 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (3/8/18)

Have a very Happy Birthday. Hope you all got vape gear as presents.

@3avape 
@GregF 
@NickVape 
@shabbar

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 2


----------



## hot.chillie35 (3/8/18)

Happy Birthday    

@3avape 
@GregF 
@NickVape 
@shabbar 

Have a super awesome day



Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 2


----------



## JurgensSt (3/8/18)

Happy Birthday

@3avape 
@GregF 
@NickVape 
@shabbar

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 2


----------



## ddk1979 (3/8/18)

@3avape
@GregF
@NickVape
@shabbar
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 2


----------



## Dubz (4/8/18)

Happy Birthday 
@JaneDeer 
@stony 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (4/8/18)

Have a very Happy Birthday.

@JaneDeer
@stony

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/8/18)

Happy Birthday
@JaneDeer ( The one and only Mrs Majestic from Majestic Vapor, Majestic Creme )
@stony
May you both have a super day

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (4/8/18)

Happy Birthday    

@JaneDeer 
@stony 

Have a fantastic day




Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (4/8/18)

Belated wishes to long time members @GregF and @shabbar for yesterday
Hope you had a good birthday

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (4/8/18)

Happy birthday today to 

@JaneDeer - from Majestic Vapor
And to @stony 

Hope you have a great day!

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (4/8/18)

@JaneDeer 
@stony

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (4/8/18)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@JaneDeer 
@stony

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (4/8/18)

Happy Birthday wishes to 
@JaneDeer - Mrs Majestic Vapour
@stony 
  Hope you will have a great day!

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (4/8/18)

@JaneDeer 
@stony 
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## BATMAN (4/8/18)

happy belated and happy birthday to all!

@Carnival
@Cloudgeek
@HouseOfVape
@HPBotha
@joeman187
@Mocassim10
@StangV2_0
@vapegerm

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (4/8/18)

A Happy belated Birthday wish to
Happy Birthday
@3avape
@GregF
@NickVape
@shabbar
hope it great !

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## JaneDeer (4/8/18)

Thank you guys! You are amazing!!!!!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Resistance (4/8/18)

Happy Birthday to
@JaneDeer
@stony
have a super day!

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (5/8/18)

Happy Birthday 
@dareksa 
@Emlynn 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/8/18)

Happy Birthday

@dareksa 
@Emlynn 
May you both have a super day.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## hot.chillie35 (5/8/18)

Happy Birthday    

@dareksa 
@Emlynn 

Have an Awesome Day !    



Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger (5/8/18)

Happy Birthday 
@dareksa 
@Emlynn 
 Have a super Sunday birthday!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (5/8/18)

Hope you have a very *Happy Birthday*.

@dareksa 
@Emlynn

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Resistance (5/8/18)

Happy birthday to @dareksa
@Emlynn.
have an awesome day

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## ddk1979 (5/8/18)

@dareksa
@Emlynn
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Willyza (5/8/18)

@dareksa 
@Emlynn

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Dubz (6/8/18)

Happy Birthday 
@bjorncoetsee 
@Jakes 
@Shelley 
@Vape_N8th 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Hooked (6/8/18)

Dubz said:


> Happy Birthday
> @bjorncoetsee
> @Jakes
> @Shelley
> ...




Happy birthday to all and especially to @Vape_N8th of Metavape. Have a vape of a day!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Willyza (6/8/18)

@bjorncoetsee 
@Jakes 
@Shelley 
@Vape_N8th

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/8/18)

Happy Birthday
@bjorncoetsee 
@Jakes 
@Shelley 
@Vape_N8th 
May you all have a super great day.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## hot.chillie35 (6/8/18)

Happy Birthday    

@bjorncoetsee 
@Jakes 
@Shelley 
@Vape_N8th 

Have an Awesome Day   



Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Room Fogger (6/8/18)

Happy Birthday 
@bjorncoetsee 
@Jakes 
@Shelley 
@Vape_N8th 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (6/8/18)

Happy Birthday. Wishing you all of the best.

@bjorncoetsee 
@Jakes 
@Shelley 
@Vape_N8th

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## KarlDP (6/8/18)

Happy birthday to

@bjorncoetsee 
@Jakes 
@Shelley 
@Vape_N8th 

Have a awesome day!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## 3avape (6/8/18)

Thank you all, you guys are so amazing,so proud to be one of the members here.
Maybe I can giveaway something to express my happiness and share this the big day.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Cornelius (6/8/18)

Happy Happy and all that to one and all.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## ddk1979 (6/8/18)

@bjorncoetsee
@Jakes
@Shelley
@Vape_N8th
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Resistance (6/8/18)

Happy Birthday to
@bjorncoetsee
@Jakes
@Shelley
@Vape_N8th
you guys and gals have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Dubz (7/8/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Dullz_vap3 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/8/18)

Happy Birthday

@Dullz_vap3 
May you have a awesome day

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Dullz_vap3 (7/8/18)

Dubz said:


> Happy Birthday
> @Dullz_vap3
> Have a super day!


Thanks man!

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Dullz_vap3 (7/8/18)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> Happy Birthday
> 
> @Dullz_vap3
> May you have a awesome day


Thank you 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (7/8/18)

@Dullz_vap3

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## hot.chillie35 (7/8/18)

Happy Birthday   

@Dullz_vap3 

Have a fantastic day! 



Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (7/8/18)

Happy Birthday, @Dullz_vap3 . Have a great day.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## KarlDP (7/8/18)

A very happy birthday to @Dullz_vap3 

Enjoy the day!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Room Fogger (7/8/18)

@Dullz_vap3 
 Have a super birthday!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## ddk1979 (7/8/18)

@Dullz_vap3 
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Resistance (7/8/18)

Happy Birthday @Dullz_vap3.hope the day was super

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Dubz (8/8/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Dexter 
@Mike-r 
@M_Thre3 
@Tashreeq 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/8/18)

Happy Birthday
@Dexter 
@Mike-r 
@M_Thre3 
@Tashreeq 
May you all have a awesome day!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Willyza (8/8/18)

@Dexter 
@Mike-r 
@M_Thre3 
@Tashreeq

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## KarlDP (8/8/18)

A very happy birthday to

@Dexter 
@Mike-r 
@M_Thre3 
@Tashreeq 

Have a awesome day peeps.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Room Fogger (8/8/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Dexter 
@Mike-r 
@M_Thre3 
@Tashreeq 
 Have a super birthday!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## hot.chillie35 (8/8/18)

Happy Birthday    

@Dexter 
@Mike-r 
@M_Thre3 
@Tashreeq 

Have a super fantastic day    



Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (8/8/18)

Happy Birthday to you.

@Dexter 
@Mike-r 
@M_Thre3 
@Tashreeq

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Resistance (8/8/18)

@Dexter
@Mike-r
@M_Thre3
@Tashreeq
Happy Birthday to you!!!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## ddk1979 (8/8/18)

@Dexter
@Mike-r
@M_Thre3
@Tashreeq
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Dubz (9/8/18)

Happy Birthday 
@ATOMIZE.CO.ZA 
@Bartho 
@delasuerte 
@foysal1988 
@Fuzz 
@leavin.murugan 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/8/18)

Happy Birthday

@ATOMIZE.CO.ZA 
@Bartho 
@delasuerte 
@foysal1988 
@Fuzz 
@leavin.murugan 
May you all have a awesome day.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Willyza (9/8/18)

@ATOMIZE.CO.ZA 
@Bartho 
@delasuerte 
@foysal1988 
@Fuzz 
@leavin.murugan

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Silver (9/8/18)

Happy Birthday

@Fuzz , @Bartho 
@delasuerte , @foysal1988 
@ATOMIZE.CO.ZA , @leavin.murugan 

Hope you have a great day - on womans day! And a good weekend!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## delasuerte (9/8/18)

Silver said:


> Happy Birthday
> 
> @Fuzz , @Bartho
> @delasuerte , @foysal1988
> ...


Thanks so much bud

Sent from my F8331 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (9/8/18)

A very Happy Birthday to all of you.

@ATOMIZE.CO.ZA 
@Bartho 
@delasuerte 
@foysal1988 
@Fuzz 
@leavin.murugan 

Have a great day.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## ddk1979 (9/8/18)

@ATOMIZE.CO.ZA
@Bartho
@delasuerte
@foysal1988
@Fuzz
@leavin.murugan
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## hot.chillie35 (9/8/18)

Happy Birthday   

@ATOMIZE.CO.ZA
@Bartho
@delasuerte
@foysal1988
@Fuzz
@leavin.murugan

Have an Awesome Day   



Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Room Fogger (9/8/18)

Happy Birthday 
@ATOMIZE.CO.ZA 
@Bartho 
@delasuerte 
@foysal1988 
@Fuzz 
@leavin.murugan 
 Have a super birthday!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Resistance (9/8/18)

Happy Birthday

@delasuerte
@foysal1988
@Fuzz
@leavin.murugan
@ATOMIZE.CO.ZA
@Bartho
have an awesome day

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Dubz (10/8/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Jar Jar 
@Jay13 
@pweingartz 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## hot.chillie35 (10/8/18)

Happy Birthday    

@Jar Jar 
@Jay13 
@pweingartz 

Have a fantastic day    



Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Willyza (10/8/18)

@Jar Jar 
@Jay13 
@pweingartz

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/8/18)

Happy Birthday
@Jar Jar 
@Jay13 
@pweingartz 
May you all have a awesome day!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## JurgensSt (10/8/18)

Happy B'day

@Jar Jar 
@Jay13 
@pweingartz

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Room Fogger (10/8/18)

Happy Birthday  
@Jar Jar 
@Jay13 
@pweingartz 
 Have a super birthday!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## ddk1979 (10/8/18)

@Jar Jar
@Jay13
@pweingartz
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (10/8/18)

A very Happy Birthday to you !

@Jar Jar
@Jay13
@pweingartz

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Dubz (11/8/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Bulldog 
@DominionZA 
@Faghree 
@fgrobler 
@Hawk Vapes 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (11/8/18)

Happy Birthday 

@Bulldog 

@DominionZA , @Faghree 

@fgrobler , @Hawk Vapes 

Have a great day and weekend!

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/8/18)

Happy Birthday
@Bulldog ( Keep on being the funny good hearted person you are, you rock)
@DominionZA 
@Faghree 
@fgrobler 
@Hawk Vapes 

May you all have a great day

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (11/8/18)

Happy Birthday to you @Bulldog . Have a great day. Enjoy your posts. Keep them coming.

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (11/8/18)

Happy Birthday to all of you. May your day be full of new vape goodies.

@DominionZA 
@Faghree 
@fgrobler 
@Hawk Vapes

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Willyza (11/8/18)

@Bulldog 
@DominionZA 
@Faghree 
@fgrobler 
@Hawk Vapes

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (11/8/18)

@Bulldog

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (11/8/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Bulldog 
@DominionZA 
@Faghree 
@fgrobler 
@Hawk Vapes 
 Have a super birthday!

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (11/8/18)

Happy Birthday    

@Bulldog 
@DominionZA 
@Faghree 
@fgrobler 
@Hawk Vapes 

Have a super fantastic day



Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Gypsy@321 (11/8/18)

*Congratulations on your Birthday. May it be an Epic one!*


@Bulldog
@DominionZA
@Faghree
@fgrobler
@Hawk Vapes

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (11/8/18)

@Bulldog
@DominionZA
@Faghree
@fgrobler
@Hawk Vapes
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt (11/8/18)

Happy B'day

@Bulldog
@DominionZA
@Faghree
@fgrobler
@Hawk Vapes

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Bulldog (11/8/18)

Thank you all for the wishes and kind words.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance (12/8/18)

@Jar Jar
@Jay13
@pweingartz
@Bulldog
@DominionZA
@Faghree
@fgrobler
@Hawk Vapes
Happy belated Birthday
hope you had an awesome day

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (12/8/18)

Happy Birthday 
@DirtyD 
@Dr Evil 
@Tisha 
@vaporize.co.za 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Resistance (12/8/18)

Happy Birthday
@DirtyD
@Dr Evil
@Tisha
@vaporize.co.za
Have a super day to all

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Willyza (12/8/18)

@DirtyD 
@Dr Evil 
@Tisha 
@vaporize.co.za

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/8/18)

Happy Birthday

@DirtyD 
@Dr Evil 
@Tisha 
@vaporize.co.za 
May you all have a awesome day

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (12/8/18)

A very Happy Birthday to you.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Silver (12/8/18)

Happy Birthday 

Long time members:
@DirtyD , @Dr Evil and @Tisha 

And
@vaporize.co.za from Vaporize !

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Room Fogger (12/8/18)

Happy Birthday 
@DirtyD 
@Dr Evil 
@Tisha 
@vaporize.co.za 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## hot.chillie35 (12/8/18)

Happy Birthday    

@DirtyD 
@Dr Evil 
@Tisha 
@vaporize.co.za 

Have a super fantastic day



Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## ddk1979 (12/8/18)

@DirtyD
@Dr Evil
@Tisha
@vaporize.co.za
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (12/8/18)

@Tashy why the dislike on the post below? I was just wishing people.
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/the-official-happy-birthday-thread.t1165/page-330#post-703405

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Bulldog (12/8/18)

Dubz said:


> @Tashy why the dislike on the post below? I was just wishing people.
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/the-official-happy-birthday-thread.t1165/page-330#post-703405


Shame @Tashy is going to feel so bad again almost certain finger error. We had a good laugh at the last Cape Town vape meet about her dislike on one of my posts she did in error. Either that or she does not like JaneDeer

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## vaporize.co.za (12/8/18)

ddk1979 said:


> View attachment 141610
> 
> 
> @DirtyD
> ...


thx everyone

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Dubz (13/8/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Mando 
@Norman Anderson 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## hot.chillie35 (13/8/18)

Happy Birthday    

@Mando 
@Norman Anderson 

Have a awesome day



Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (13/8/18)

Happy Birthday to you.

@Mando 
@Norman Anderson

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Willyza (13/8/18)

@Mando 
@Norman Anderson

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/8/18)

Happy Birthday
@Mando 
@Norman Anderson 
May you both have a awesome day!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Room Fogger (13/8/18)

Happy Birthday  
@Mando 
@Norman Anderson 
 Have a super birthday!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Tashy (13/8/18)

Dubz said:


> @Tashy why the dislike on the post below? I was just wishing people.
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/the-official-happy-birthday-thread.t1165/page-330#post-703405


I'm soo very sorry @Dubz 
@Bulldog is right...it's this stupid phone. I took that rating off..again I'm sorry

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## KarlDP (13/8/18)

Happy birthday to @Mando and @Norman Anderson

Have a great day further.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## JurgensSt (13/8/18)

Happy Birthday 

@Mando 
@Norman Anderson

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## ddk1979 (13/8/18)

@Mando
@Norman Anderson
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Dubz (14/8/18)

Happy Birthday 
@adnaanhitman
@E.T.
@Phill 
@Willyza 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (14/8/18)

@adnaanhitman
@E.T.
@Phill

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/8/18)

Happy Birthday

@Willyza 
@adnaanhitman 
@E.T. 
@Phill 

May you all have a super day!

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (14/8/18)

Happy Birthday 

Long time dedicated members today
@Willyza , @E.T. 

@adnaanhitman, @Phill 

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (14/8/18)

Happy birthday @Willyza! Have a vaping good day!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (14/8/18)

Happy Birthday    

@adnaanhitman
@E.T.
@Phill 
@Willyza 

Have a super fantastic day



Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (14/8/18)

Happy Birthday to @adnaanhitman , @E.T. , @Phill and @Willyza 

I hope you all have a great day and an even better year ahead of you !

@Willyza , thanks for always remembering the birthday boikies & ladies

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## KarlDP (14/8/18)

@adnaanhitman
@E.T.
@Phill 
@Willyza 

Happy birthday to you all. Have an awesome day.

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (14/8/18)

Happy belated Birtjday
@Mando
@Norman Anderson.hope you had a great day

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Resistance (14/8/18)

Happy Birthday
@adnaanhitman
@E.T.
@Phill
@Willyza
hope you all have a super duper Birthday!!!

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (14/8/18)

Happy Birthday 
@adnaanhitman
@E.T.
@Phill 
@Willyza 
 Have a super birthday!

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (14/8/18)

@adnaanhitman
@E.T.
@Phill
@Willyza
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (14/8/18)

Have a fantastic Birthday.

@adnaanhitman
@E.T.
@Phill
@Willyza

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (15/8/18)

@Ahmad
@Amanda
@Banana Phone
@bravo5
@bicklemyshoeejuice
@Chillax
@christa g
@Cuzzie
@fizvape
@Jakes46
@Jin
@JMN_VAPES
@kenvyn
@kenvyn97
@michaeljones
@PauloDF
@PGK
@Raxrayne
@Steam Masters Distro and the Democratic republic of congo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (16/8/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Wesley45 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Willyza (16/8/18)

@Wesley45

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/8/18)

Happy Birthday
@Wesley45 
May you have a awesome day.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## hot.chillie35 (16/8/18)

Happy Birthday      

@Wesley45 

Have an Awesome Day !



Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## ddk1979 (16/8/18)

@Wesley45 
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## BATMAN (16/8/18)

Happy birthday @Wesley45 have a lekker one man!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Resistance (17/8/18)

happy belated birthday
@@Wesley45 
hope it was swell

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Dubz (17/8/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Caleb vandersteen1 
@jagga 
@jagga8008 
@XENEX 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/8/18)

Happy Birthday
@Caleb vandersteen1 
@jagga 
@jagga8008 
@XENEX 

May you all have a awesome Birthday

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Willyza (17/8/18)

@Caleb vandersteen1 
@jagga 
@jagga8008 
@XENEX

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## JurgensSt (17/8/18)

Happy Birthday 

@Caleb vandersteen1 
@jagga 
@jagga8008 
@XENEX

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Room Fogger (17/8/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Caleb vandersteen1 
@jagga 
@jagga8008 
@XENEX 
 Have a super birthday! 

 And a belated birthday wish to @Wesley45 for yesterday, hope you had a great one. 
Wishes for many happy clouds to you all!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (17/8/18)

A very Happy Birthday to you !

@Caleb vandersteen1
@jagga
@jagga8008
@XENEX

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## hot.chillie35 (17/8/18)

Happy Birthday 

@Caleb vandersteen1 
@jagga 
@jagga8008 
@XENEX 

Have an awesome day



Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## BATMAN (17/8/18)

Happy birthday
@Caleb vandersteen1
@jagga
@jagga8008
@XENEX

Have a lekker one guys

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ddk1979 (17/8/18)

@Caleb vandersteen1
@jagga
@jagga8008
@XENEX
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Resistance (17/8/18)

Happy Birthday
@Caleb vandersteen1
@jagga
@jagga8008
@XENEX
Have a super day!!!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Dubz (18/8/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Arshad Moerat 
@LeeGov 
@PutRid 
@Tobie 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/8/18)

Happy Birthday

@Arshad Moerat
@LeeGov
@PutRid Nostalgia : A sentimental longing or wistful affection for a period in the the past.Frosteez creator.
@Tobie
May you all have a super Birthday

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Willyza (18/8/18)

@Arshad Moerat 
@LeeGov 
@PutRid 
@Tobie

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Silver (18/8/18)

Happy birthday

@Arshad Moerat , @LeeGov , @Tobie 

and @PutRid from Nostalgia

Have a great day and weekend!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Room Fogger (18/8/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Arshad Moerat 
@LeeGov 
@PutRid 
@Tobie 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (18/8/18)

A very Happy Birthday to you all !

@Arshad Moerat 
@LeeGov 
@PutRid 
@Tobie

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## ddk1979 (18/8/18)

@Arshad Moerat
@LeeGov
@PutRid
@Tobie
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## hot.chillie35 (18/8/18)

Happy Birthday      

@Arshad Moerat 
@LeeGov 
@PutRid 
@Tobie 

Have a super day



Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Arshad Moerat (18/8/18)

Thanks for all the birthday wishes guys. 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Resistance (18/8/18)

Happy Birthady
Happy Birthday
@Arshad Moerat
@LeeGov
@PutRid
@Tobie
Hope your day is awesome!!!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Dubz (19/8/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Ave40 
@DJ Coeterbal 
@Douglas 
@KDB 
@Pieter Limitless 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## hot.chillie35 (19/8/18)

Happy Birthday      

@Ave40 
@DJ Coeterbal 
@Douglas 
@KDB 
@Pieter Limitless 

Have a super fantastic day



Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/8/18)

Happy Birthday

@Ave40 
@DJ Coeterbal 
@Douglas 
@KDB 
@Pieter Limitless 
May you all have a super day

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Willyza (19/8/18)

@Ave40 
@DJ Coeterbal 
@Douglas 
@KDB 
@Pieter Limitless

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Room Fogger (19/8/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Ave40 
@DJ Coeterbal 
@Douglas 
@KDB 
@Pieter Limitless 
 Have a super birthday!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## ddk1979 (19/8/18)

@Ave40
@DJ Coeterbal
@Douglas
@KDB
@Pieter Limitless
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (19/8/18)

Happy Birthday to you all !


@Ave40
@DJ Coeterbal
@Douglas
@KDB
@Pieter Limitless

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Dubz (20/8/18)

Happy Birthday 
@DirkNico007 
@JB1987 
@joshthecarver 
@Nabeelisaacs43
@SmokeyJoe 
@Vaperman 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 2


----------



## hot.chillie35 (20/8/18)

Happy Birthday      

@DirkNico007 
@JB1987 
@joshthecarver 
@Nabeelisaacs43
@SmokeyJoe 
@Vaperman 

Have an Awesome Day ! 



Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 2


----------



## Willyza (20/8/18)

@DirkNico007 
@JB1987 
@joshthecarver 
@Nabeelisaacs43
@SmokeyJoe 
@Vaperman

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/8/18)

Happy Birthday
@DirkNico007 
@JB1987 
@joshthecarver 
@Nabeelisaacs43 
@SmokeyJoe 
@Vaperman 

May you all have a grest day.

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 2


----------



## Gypsy@321 (20/8/18)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!
@DirkNico007
@JB1987
@joshthecarver
@Nabeelisaacs43
@SmokeyJoe
@Vaperman

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (20/8/18)

A very Happy Birthday to you !

@DirkNico007
@JB1987
@joshthecarver
@Nabeelisaacs43
@SmokeyJoe
@Vaperman

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 2


----------



## Nadim_Paruk (20/8/18)

@DirkNico007
@JB1987
@joshthecarver
@Nabeelisaacs43
@SmokeyJoe
@Vaperman

Hope you have a great one!

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 2


----------



## Room Fogger (20/8/18)

Happy Birthday 
@DirkNico007 
@JB1987 
@joshthecarver 
@Nabeelisaacs43
@SmokeyJoe 
@Vaperman 
 Have a super birthday!

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (20/8/18)

@DirkNico007
@JB1987
@joshthecarver
@Nabeelisaacs43
@SmokeyJoe
@Vaperman
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (20/8/18)

Happy belated Birthday
to
Happy Birthday
@Ave40
@DJ Coeterbal
@Douglas
@KDB
@Pieter Limitless
I hope it was awesome

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (20/8/18)

Happy Birthday
@DirkNico007
@JB1987
@joshthecarver
@Nabeelisaacs43
@SmokeyJoe
@Vaperman
hope it was great

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## BATMAN (21/8/18)

Happy birthday

@DirkNico007
@JB1987
@joshthecarver
@Nabeelisaacs43
@SmokeyJoe
@Vaperman

Hope you guys have a lekker one.

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## KarlDP (21/8/18)

A very happy belated birthday to

@DirkNico007
@JB1987
@joshthecarver
@Nabeelisaacs43
@SmokeyJoe
@Vaperman

Hope you all had an awesome day

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (21/8/18)

Happy Birthday wishes to all of you !

@DirkNico007
@JB1987
@joshthecarver
@Nabeelisaacs43
@SmokeyJoe
@Vaperman

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (22/8/18)

Happy Birthday 
@AnonyMoose 
@Cornell 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/8/18)

Happy Birthday

@AnonyMoose 
@Cornell 

May you both have a super Birthday.

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (22/8/18)

Happy Birthday 
@AnonyMoose 
@Cornell 
 Have a super birthday!

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (22/8/18)

Happy Birthday
@AnonyMoose
@Cornell
Have a super awesome Birthday

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (22/8/18)

@AnonyMoose 
@Cornell

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## KarlDP (22/8/18)

A very Happy birthday to @AnonyMoose and @Cornell 

Have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (22/8/18)

Have a very Happy Birthday.

@AnonyMoose
@Cornell

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (22/8/18)

Happy Birthday      

@AnonyMoose 
@Cornell 

Have a super fantastic day 



Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (22/8/18)

@AnonyMoose
@Cornell
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (23/8/18)

Happy Birthday 
@GarethWo
@Rooi Kappie
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Willyza (23/8/18)

@GarethWo
@Rooi Kappie

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Resistance (23/8/18)

Happy Birthday
@GarethWo
@Rooi Kappie
Have a awesomely good day!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Room Fogger (23/8/18)

Happy Birthday 
@GarethWo
@Rooi Kappie
 Have a super birthday!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## BATMAN (23/8/18)

Happy birthday @AnonyMoose and @Cornell hope you guys had a lekker day!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## BATMAN (23/8/18)

Happy birthday 

@GarethWo and @Rooi Kappie

All the best guys.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## hot.chillie35 (23/8/18)

Happy Birthday      

@GarethWo
@Rooi Kappie

Have a fantastic day



Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/8/18)

Happy Birthday
@GarethWo 
@Rooi Kappie 
May you both have a Super Day

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## ddk1979 (23/8/18)

@GarethWo
@Rooi Kappie

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Dubz (24/8/18)

Happy Birthday 
@crack2483 
@Darius1332 
@Harry72 
@Marzuq 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 9 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (24/8/18)

Happy Birthday
@crack2483
@Darius1332
@Harry72
@Marzuq
Have a super Birthday!

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (24/8/18)

@crack2483 
@Darius1332 
@Harry72 
@Marzuq

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/8/18)

Happy Birthday
@crack2483 
@Darius1332 
@Harry72 
@Marzuq 
May you all have a great day

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Nadim_Paruk (24/8/18)

@crack2483 
@Darius1332 
@Harry72 
@Marzuq 

Hope you have an awesome one!

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (24/8/18)

Happy Birthday      

@crack2483 
@Darius1332 
@Harry72 
@Marzuq 

Have a super fantastic day



Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (24/8/18)

Sorry, I'm a day late. Happy Birthday for yesterday.

@GarethWo
@Rooi Kappie

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (24/8/18)

A very Happy Birthday to you !

@crack2483 
@Darius1332 
@Harry72 
@Marzuq

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq (24/8/18)

thanks for the B'day wished guys!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## crack2483 (24/8/18)

Thanks all for the the wishes

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## ddk1979 (24/8/18)

@crack2483
@Darius1332
@Harry72
@Marzuq

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Darius1332 (24/8/18)

Thank you for the well wishes everyone!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Room Fogger (24/8/18)

Happy Birthday 
@crack2483 
@Darius1332 
@Harry72 
@Marzuq 
Have a super birthday!

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (25/8/18)

Happy Birthday 
@bones 
@HAASLEWER 
@Jesslith 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/8/18)

Happy Birthday

@bones 
@HAASLEWER 
@Jesslith 
May you all have a super great day.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## SAVaper (25/8/18)

Good morning and happy birthday to 
@bones 
@HAASLEWER 
@Jesslith 
Happy Vapecon weekend

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Willyza (25/8/18)

@bones 
@HAASLEWER 
@Jesslith

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## ddk1979 (25/8/18)

@bones
@HAASLEWER
@Jesslith
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## hot.chillie35 (25/8/18)

Happy Birthday

@bones 
@HAASLEWER 
@Jesslith 

Have an Awesome Day 



Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Room Fogger (25/8/18)

Happy Birthday 
@bones 
@HAASLEWER 
@Jesslith 
Have a super birthday!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Dubz (26/8/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Analytical 
@ARYANTO 
@Christopher 
@Mandie 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/8/18)

Happy Birthday
Happy Birthday 
@Analytical 
@ARYANTO 
@Christopher 
@Mandie 

May you all have a super Birthday!

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (26/8/18)

Dubz said:


> Happy Birthday
> @Analytical
> @ARYANTO
> @Christopher
> ...


THANX Dubz!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## ARYANTO (26/8/18)

@Analytical
@Christopher
@Mandi
CONGRATULATIONS Birthday mates ! Time for another 365 day journey around the sun-LET'S GO.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## ARYANTO (26/8/18)

> Happy Birthday
> Happy Birthday
> @Analytical
> @ARYANTO
> ...


THANX !! MrGSmokeFree

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/8/18)

ARYANTO said:


> THANX !! MrGSmokeFree


Only a pleasure @ARYANTO and thank you for the jokes you post.

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (26/8/18)

Happy Birthday
to
@Analytical
@ARYANTO
@Christopher
@Mandie
Have a Super day!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Hooked (26/8/18)

Have a vaping good day @ARYANTO !

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (26/8/18)

@Analytical 
@ARYANTO 
@Christopher 
@Mandie

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (26/8/18)

A very Happy Birthday to you all !

@Analytical 
@ARYANTO 
@Christopher 
@Mandie

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (26/8/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Analytical 
@ARYANTO 
@Christopher 
@Mandie 
 Have a super birthday!

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (26/8/18)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> Only a pleasure @ARYANTO and thank you for the jokes you post.


Thanx to you guys and girlz who make the forum fun.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## ARYANTO (26/8/18)

Hooked said:


> Have a vaping good day @ARYANTO !
> 
> View attachment 143110


Thanks for being a friend

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## SAVaper (26/8/18)

Happy birthday to
@Analytical 
@ARYANTO 
@Christopher 
@Mandie

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (26/8/18)

Happy Birthday      

@Analytical 
@ARYANTO 
@Christopher 
@Mandie 

Have a super fantastic day



Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (26/8/18)

@Analytical
@ARYANTO
@Christopher
@Mandie
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (27/8/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Dimi 
@dj1k 
@LiloVapes 
@Laura Lee-Hillier 
@Tashy 
@TonyTex 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/8/18)

Happy Birthday

@Tashy 
@Dimi 
@dj1k 
@LiloVapes 
@Laura Lee-Hillier 
@TonyTex 
May you all have a awesome day

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (27/8/18)

Happy Birthday      

@Dimi 
@dj1k 
@LiloVapes 
@Laura Lee-Hillier 
@Tashy 
@TonyTex 

Have an Awesome Day 



Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (27/8/18)

A very Happy Birthday to all of you.

@Dimi 
@dj1k 
@LiloVapes 
@Laura Lee-Hillier 
@Tashy 
@TonyTex

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (27/8/18)

@Dimi 
@dj1k 
@LiloVapes 
@Laura Lee-Hillier 
@Tashy 
@TonyTex

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (27/8/18)

Happy Birthday
@Dimi
@dj1k
@LiloVapes
@Laura Lee-Hillier
@Tashy
@TonyTex
Have an awesome Birthday!

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (27/8/18)

@Dimi
@dj1k
@LiloVapes
@Laura Lee-Hillier
@Tashy
@TonyTex
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt (27/8/18)

Happy B'day

@Dimi
@dj1k
@LiloVapes
@Laura Lee-Hillier
@Tashy
@TonyTex

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (27/8/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Dimi 
@dj1k 
@LiloVapes 
@Laura Lee-Hillier 
@Tashy 
@TonyTex 
 Have a super birthday!

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (27/8/18)

*@Tashy Wishing you a wonderful day and a wonderful year!*



​

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## BATMAN (27/8/18)

Happy birthday

@Analytical
@ARYANTO
@Christopher
@Mandie

Hope you guys have a lekker day!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Harry72 (27/8/18)

Dubz said:


> Happy Birthday
> @crack2483
> @Darius1332
> @Harry72
> ...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Harry72 (27/8/18)

Thank you Dubz

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Harry72 (27/8/18)

Resistance said:


> Happy Birthday
> @crack2483
> @Darius1332
> @Harry72
> ...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Harry72 (27/8/18)

Thank you Resistance

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Harry72 (27/8/18)

Willyza said:


> @crack2483
> @Darius1332
> @Harry72
> @Marzuq

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Harry72 (27/8/18)

Thank you Willyza

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Harry72 (27/8/18)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> Happy Birthday
> @crack2483
> @Darius1332
> @Harry72
> ...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Harry72 (27/8/18)

Thank you MrGSmokeFree

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Harry72 (27/8/18)

Nadim_Paruk said:


> View attachment 142969
> 
> 
> @crack2483
> ...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Harry72 (27/8/18)

Thank you Nadim

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Harry72 (27/8/18)

hot.chillie35 said:


> Happy Birthday
> 
> @crack2483
> @Darius1332
> ...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/8/18)

Harry72 said:


> Thank you MrGSmokeFree


Only a pleasure @Harry72 I hope you had a awesome birthday.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Harry72 (27/8/18)

Thank you hot.chillie35

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Dubz (28/8/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Chris Steenekamp 
@Steyn777 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/8/18)

Happy Birthday

@Steyn777 
@Chris Steenekamp 
May you both have a awesome Birthday

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Room Fogger (28/8/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Chris Steenekamp 
@Steyn777 ,have an epic one meneer.
 Have a super birthday!

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (28/8/18)

@Chris Steenekamp 
@Steyn777

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Chris Steenekamp (28/8/18)

Thank you my vape family it really means alot!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## hot.chillie35 (28/8/18)

Happy Birthday      

@Chris Steenekamp 
@Steyn777 

Have a fantastic day 



Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## SAVaper (28/8/18)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Chris Steenekamp 
@Steyn

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Resistance (28/8/18)

Happy Birthday
@Chris Steenekamp 
@Steyn777 
Have a awesome day!

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (28/8/18)

Happy birthday @Steyn777!

Make of your life a dream
And of that dream, a reality.

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (28/8/18)

@Chris Steenekamp
@Steyn777
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (29/8/18)

Happy Birthday 
@JohnG 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Willyza (29/8/18)

@JohnG

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## JurgensSt (29/8/18)

Happy B'day






@JohnG 
@stroes

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/8/18)

Happy Birthday
@JohnG 
May you have a great day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Room Fogger (29/8/18)

Happy Birthday 
@JohnG 
 Have a super birthday!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Resistance (29/8/18)

@JohnG
@stroes
happy Birthday guy's have a good one!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (29/8/18)

Happy Birthday to you!

@JohnG
@stroes

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## KarlDP (29/8/18)

Happy birthday @JohnG and @stroes 

Hope its an awesome day.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## ddk1979 (29/8/18)

@JohnG
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Dubz (30/8/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Deadz 
@Farzanah Chupty 
@JiveshB 
@Sadique Kaisvel 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Room Fogger (30/8/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Deadz 
@Farzanah Chupty 
@JiveshB 
@Sadique Kaisvel 
Have a super birthday!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/8/18)

Happy Birthday 

@Deadz 
@Farzanah Chupty 
@JiveshB 
@Sadique Kaisvel 
May you all have a awesome day.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## JurgensSt (30/8/18)

@Deadz 
@Farzanah Chupty 
@JiveshB 
@Sadique Kaisvel

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## hot.chillie35 (30/8/18)

Happy Birthday      

@Deadz 
@Farzanah Chupty 
@JiveshB 
@Sadique Kaisvel 

Have a super fantastic day



Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## SAVaper (30/8/18)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Deadz 
@Farzanah Chupty 
@JiveshB 
@Sadique Kaisvel

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Willyza (30/8/18)

@Deadz
@Farzanah Chupty
@JiveshB
@Sadique Kaisvel

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (30/8/18)

A very Happy Birthday to you all !

@Deadz 
@Farzanah Chupty 
@JiveshB 
@Sadique Kaisvel

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## BATMAN (30/8/18)

Happy birthday

@Deadz
@Farzanah Chupty
@JiveshB
@Sadique Kaisvel

Hope you guys have a super day!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## ddk1979 (30/8/18)

@Deadz
@Farzanah Chupty
@JiveshB
@Sadique Kaisvel
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Resistance (30/8/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Deadz 
@Farzanah Chupty 
@JiveshB 
@Sadique Kaisvel 
Have an awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Dubz (31/8/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Amy 
@Andy_Mac_Nandy 
@Dr.Bredo 
@FML 
@Jaco D 
@RuthlessVapor 
@Tailedfox 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Willyza (31/8/18)

@Amy
@Andy_Mac_Nandy
@Dr.Bredo
@FML
@Jaco D
@RuthlessVapor
@Tailedfox

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (31/8/18)

Happy Birthday

@Amy 
@Andy_Mac_Nandy 
@Dr.Bredo 
@FML 
@Jaco D 
@RuthlessVapor 
@Tailedfox 
May you all have a great birthday

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## JurgensSt (31/8/18)

And a Birthday Happy to you all

@Amy 
@Andy_Mac_Nandy 
@Dr.Bredo 
@FML 
@Jaco D 
@RuthlessVapor 
@Tailedfox

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Room Fogger (31/8/18)

Happy Birthday  
@Amy 
@Andy_Mac_Nandy 
@Dr.Bredo 
@FML 
@Jaco D 
@RuthlessVapor 
@Tailedfox 
 Have a super birthday!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## hot.chillie35 (31/8/18)

Happy Birthday      

@Amy 
@Andy_Mac_Nandy 
@Dr.Bredo 
@FML 
@Jaco D 
@RuthlessVapor 
@Tailedfox 

Have a super fantastic day



Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## SAVaper (31/8/18)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Amy 
@Andy_Mac_Nandy 
@Dr.Bredo 
@FML 
@Jaco D 
@RuthlessVapor 
@Tailedfox

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (31/8/18)

I hope you all have a fantastic Birthday.

@Amy 
@Andy_Mac_Nandy 
@Dr.Bredo 
@FML 
@Jaco D 
@RuthlessVapor 
@Tailedfox

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Resistance (31/8/18)

Happy Birthday to
@Amy 
@Andy_Mac_Nandy 
@Dr.Bredo 
@FML 
@Jaco D 
@RuthlessVapor 
@Tailedfox 
Have a super awesome day!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## ddk1979 (31/8/18)

@Amy
@Andy_Mac_Nandy
@Dr.Bredo
@FML
@Jaco D
@RuthlessVapor
@Tailedfox
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Dubz (1/9/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Genie333 
@Tyrone Naryan 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (1/9/18)

Have a very Happy Birthday !

@Genie333 
@Tyrone Naryan

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/9/18)

Happy Birthday
@Genie333 
@Tyrone Naryan 
May you both have a awesome day.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Room Fogger (1/9/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Genie333 
@Tyrone Naryan 
 Have a super birthday!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Willyza (1/9/18)

@Genie333 
@Tyrone Naryan

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## ddk1979 (1/9/18)

@Genie333
@Tyrone Naryan
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Resistance (1/9/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Genie333 
@Tyrone Naryan 
Have a super Birthday!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## hot.chillie35 (1/9/18)

Happy Birthday      

@Genie333 
@Tyrone Naryan 

Have a super fantastic day



Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Dubz (2/9/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Dee 
@SuperMike 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/9/18)

Happy Birthday

@Dee 
@SuperMike 
May you both have a great day.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Willyza (2/9/18)

@Dee 
@SuperMike

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Room Fogger (2/9/18)

Happy Birthday! 
@Dee 
@SuperMike 
 Have a wonderful day.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (2/9/18)

Have a fantastic Birthday !

@Dee 
@SuperMike

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## hot.chillie35 (2/9/18)

Happy Birthday      

@Dee 
@SuperMike 

Have a awesome day

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Resistance (2/9/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Dee 
@SuperMike 
Have a super awesome day!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## ddk1979 (2/9/18)

@Dee
@SuperMike
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Dubz (3/9/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Natheer 
@osmanv 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Resistance (3/9/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Natheer 
@osmanv 
Have a super Birthday!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/9/18)

Happy Birthday 

@Natheer 
@osmanv 
May you both have a awesome day

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Willyza (3/9/18)

@Natheer 
@osmanv

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## JurgensSt (3/9/18)

@Natheer 
@osmanv

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## SAVaper (3/9/18)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Natheer 
@osmanv

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Stosta (3/9/18)

@Natheer 
@osmanv

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## hot.chillie35 (3/9/18)

Happy Birthday  

@Natheer 
@osmanv 

Have an Awesome Day !



Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## KarlDP (3/9/18)

Happy birthday @Natheer and @osmanv

Have a awesome day

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (3/9/18)

Hope you have a very Happy Birthday.

@Natheer 
@osmanv

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## ddk1979 (3/9/18)

@Natheer
@osmanv
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Dubz (4/9/18)

Happy Birthday 
@David Naude 
@Jaco De Bruyn 
@JGerber 
@MarkLyons 
@Prashant 
@StealthCubz 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/9/18)

Happy Birthday


@David Naude 
@Jaco De Bruyn 
@JGerber 
@MarkLyons 
@Prashant 
@StealthCubz 
May you all have a awesome day.

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (4/9/18)

Happy Birthday      

@David Naude 
@Jaco De Bruyn 
@JGerber 
@MarkLyons 
@Prashant 
@StealthCubz 

Have a super fantastic day



Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (4/9/18)

A very Happy Birthday to all of you !

@David Naude 
@Jaco De Bruyn 
@JGerber 
@MarkLyons 
@Prashant 
@StealthCubz

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt (4/9/18)

Happy B'day 

@David Naude 
@Jaco De Bruyn 
@JGerber 
@MarkLyons 
@Prashant 
@StealthCubz

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (4/9/18)

@David Naude 
@Jaco De Bruyn 
@JGerber 
@MarkLyons 
@Prashant 
@StealthCubz

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (4/9/18)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@David Naude 
@Jaco De Bruyn 
@JGerber 
@MarkLyons 
@Prashant 
@StealthCubz

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (4/9/18)

@David Naude
@Jaco De Bruyn
@JGerber
@MarkLyons
@Prashant
@StealthCubz
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (4/9/18)

Happy Birthday 
@David Naude 
@Jaco De Bruyn 
@JGerber 
@MarkLyons 
@Prashant 
@StealthCubz 
Hope you had a super day so far

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Dubz (5/9/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Asif 
@Marius1991 
@Ruhan Bester VK Potch 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Willyza (5/9/18)

@Asif 
@Marius1991 
@Ruhan Bester VK Potch

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/9/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Asif 
@Marius1991 
@Ruhan Bester VK Potch 
May you all have a awesome day

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## hot.chillie35 (5/9/18)

Happy Birthday      

@Asif 
@Marius1991 
@Ruhan Bester VK Potch 

Have a super day!



Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (5/9/18)

Have a very Happy Birthday.

@Asif 
@Marius1991 
@Ruhan Bester VK Potch

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## KarlDP (5/9/18)

@Asif 
@Marius1991 
@Ruhan Bester VK Potch 

Happy birthday to you all. Have a great one.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## SAVaper (5/9/18)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Asif 
@Marius1991 
@Ruhan Bester VK Potch

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Room Fogger (5/9/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Asif 
@Marius1991 
@Ruhan Bester VK Potch 
 Have a super birthday!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Cornelius (5/9/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Asif 
@Marius1991 
@Ruhan Bester VK Potch

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## ddk1979 (5/9/18)

@Asif
@Marius1991
@Ruhan Bester VK Potch
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Resistance (5/9/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Asif 
@Marius1991 
@Ruhan Bester VK Potch 
Have a super Birthday!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Dubz (6/9/18)

Happy Birthday 
@PoloBear 
@Ra1nMan 
@Rafiq Mahri 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/9/18)

Happy Birthday 

@PoloBear 
@Ra1nMan 
@Rafiq Mahri 
May you all have a awesome day

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Willyza (6/9/18)

@PoloBear 
@Ra1nMan 
@Rafiq Mahri

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## hot.chillie35 (6/9/18)

Happy Birthday      

@PoloBear 
@Ra1nMan 
@Rafiq Mahri 

Have a super fantastic day!



Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Room Fogger (6/9/18)

Happy Birthday 
@PoloBear 
@Ra1nMan 
@Rafiq Mahri 
 Have a super birthday!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (6/9/18)

Have a fantastic Birthday !

@PoloBear
@Ra1nMan
@Rafiq Mahri

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## JurgensSt (6/9/18)

Happy B'day

@PoloBear
@Ra1nMan
@Rafiq Mahri

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## ddk1979 (6/9/18)

@PoloBear
@Ra1nMan
@Rafiq Mahri
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (6/9/18)

Happy Birthday 
@PoloBear 
@Ra1nMan 
@Rafiq Mahri 
Hope you had a super day!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Dubz (7/9/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Cornelia Van Rensburg 
@Twisted Tips 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Willyza (7/9/18)

@Cornelia Van Rensburg 
@Twisted Tips

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Room Fogger (7/9/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Cornelia Van Rensburg 
@Twisted Tips 
 Have a super birthday!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/9/18)

Happy Birthday 

@Cornelia Van Rensburg 
@Twisted Tips 
May you both have a great day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## hot.chillie35 (7/9/18)

Happy Birthday      

@Cornelia Van Rensburg 
@Twisted Tips 

Have a super awesome day



Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## SAVaper (7/9/18)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Cornelia Van Rensburg 
@Twisted Tips

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## KarlDP (7/9/18)

A very happy birthday to @Cornelia Van Rensburg and @Twisted Tips

Have an awesome day

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## JurgensSt (7/9/18)

Happy B'day

@Cornelia Van Rensburg 
@Twisted Tips

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (7/9/18)

Happy Birthday to you !

@Cornelia Van Rensburg 
@Twisted Tips

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Resistance (7/9/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Cornelia Van Rensburg 
@Twisted Tips 
Have a super Birthday!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## ddk1979 (7/9/18)

@Cornelia Van Rensburg
@Twisted Tips
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Dubz (8/9/18)

Happy Birthday 
@dwb 
@Mr. B 
@shaunnadan 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Room Fogger (8/9/18)

Happy birthday 
@dwb 
@Mr. B 
@shaunnadan 
 Have a super birthday!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Willyza (8/9/18)

@dwb 
@Mr. B 
@shaunnadan

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/9/18)

Happy Birthday 

@dwb 
@Mr. B 
@shaunnadan 
Have a super day

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## hot.chillie35 (8/9/18)

Happy Birthday      

@dwb 
@Mr. B 
@shaunnadan 

Have a super fantastic day



Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## JurgensSt (8/9/18)

Happy B'day

@dwb 
@Mr. B 
@shaunnadan 



Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (8/9/18)

A very Happy Birthday to you all !

@dwb 
@Mr. B 
@shaunnadan

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## ddk1979 (8/9/18)

@dwb
@Mr. B
@shaunnadan
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Resistance (8/9/18)

Happy Birthday 
@dwb 
@Mr. B 
@shaunnadan 
Hope you had a super day!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Dubz (9/9/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Atsbitscrisp 
@Mohammed Faheem Suleman 
@MYZ0711 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/9/18)

Happy Birthday 

@Atsbitscrisp 
@Mohammed Faheem Suleman 
@MYZ0711 
May you all have a awesome day!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## SAVaper (9/9/18)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Atsbitscrisp 
@Mohammed Faheem Suleman 
@MYZ0711

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (9/9/18)

Wishing you a very Happy Birthday !

@Atsbitscrisp 
@Mohammed Faheem Suleman 
@MYZ0711

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## hot.chillie35 (9/9/18)

Happy Birthday      

@Atsbitscrisp 
@Mohammed Faheem Suleman 
@MYZ0711 

Have a super awesome day



Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Willyza (9/9/18)

@Atsbitscrisp 
@Mohammed Faheem Suleman 
@MYZ0711

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Room Fogger (9/9/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Atsbitscrisp
@Mohammed Faheem Suleman
@MYZ0711
 Have a super birthday!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Hooked (9/9/18)

hot.chillie35 said:


> Happy Birthday
> 
> @dwb
> @Mr. B
> ...



@hot.chillie35 What a stunning animation!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## ddk1979 (9/9/18)

@Atsbitscrisp
@Mohammed Faheem Suleman
@MYZ0711
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Resistance (9/9/18)

Happy Birthday
@Atsbitscrisp
@Mohammed Faheem Suleman
@MYZ0711
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Dubz (10/9/18)

Happy Birthday 
@HapticSimian 
@Havana Vape Club 
@Iron MikeJ 
@Jonathan7777 
@MarkOnTheDrums 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/9/18)

Happy Birthday 

@HapticSimian 
@Havana Vape Club 
@Iron MikeJ 
@Jonathan7777 
@MarkOnTheDrums 
May you all have a awesome birthday.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Resistance (10/9/18)

Happy Birthday
@HapticSimian
@Havana Vape Club
@Iron MikeJ
@Jonathan7777
@MarkOnTheDrums
Have a super Birthday!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Willyza (10/9/18)

@HapticSimian
@Havana Vape Club
@Iron MikeJ
@Jonathan7777
@MarkOnTheDrums

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## SAVaper (10/9/18)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@HapticSimian 
@Havana Vape Club 
@Iron MikeJ 
@Jonathan7777 
@MarkOnTheDrums

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Room Fogger (10/9/18)

Happy Birthday  
@HapticSimian 
@Havana Vape Club 
@Iron MikeJ 
@Jonathan7777 
@MarkOnTheDrums 
 Have a superb day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## JurgensSt (10/9/18)

Happy B'day

@HapticSimian 
@Havana Vape Club 
@Iron MikeJ 
@Jonathan7777 
@MarkOnTheDrums

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (10/9/18)

Hope you have a fantastic Birthday !

@HapticSimian 
@Havana Vape Club 
@Iron MikeJ 
@Jonathan7777 
@MarkOnTheDrums

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Martin Narainsamy (10/9/18)

A wonderful and HAPPY Birthday to you good peepz...Hope you have a great 1!!! @HapticSimian 
@Havana Vape Club 
@Iron MikeJ 
@Jonathan7777 
@MarkOnTheDrums

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## ddk1979 (10/9/18)

@HapticSimian
@Havana Vape Club
@Iron MikeJ
@Jonathan7777
@MarkOnTheDrums
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## hot.chillie35 (10/9/18)

Happy belated birthday      

@HapticSimian
@Havana Vape Club
@Iron MikeJ
@Jonathan7777
@MarkOnTheDrums

Hope you guys had an Awesome day



Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Dubz (11/9/18)

Happy Birthday 
@iTzzNicks 
@Santosh 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Willyza (11/9/18)

@iTzzNicks 
@Santosh

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## JurgensSt (11/9/18)

@iTzzNicks 
@Santosh

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Room Fogger (11/9/18)

Happy Birthday 
@iTzzNicks 
@Santosh 
 Have a supererb day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/9/18)

Happy Birthday 

@iTzzNicks 
@Santosh 
May you both have a awesome Birthday

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## SAVaper (11/9/18)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@iTzzNicks 
@Santosh

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## hot.chillie35 (11/9/18)

Happy Birthday      

@iTzzNicks 
@Santosh 

Have a super day



Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (11/9/18)

Have a very Happy Birthday.

@iTzzNicks 
@Santosh

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## ddk1979 (11/9/18)

@iTzzNicks
@Santosh
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Resistance (11/9/18)

Happy Birthday 
@iTzzNicks 
@Santosh 
Hope you had a super day this far!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Dubz (12/9/18)

Happy Birthday 
@circles
@G-Step 
@Rob Fisher 
@SDAYA 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Willyza (12/9/18)

@circles
@G-Step 
@SDAYA 

especially @Rob Fisher have a great day

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/9/18)

Happy Birthday 
 Uncle @Rob Fisher 
@circles
@G-Step 
@SDAYA 
May you all have a awesome Birthday

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (12/9/18)

Happy Birthday      

@circles
@G-Step 
@Rob Fisher 
@SDAYA 

Have a awesome day



Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Gizmo (12/9/18)

Happy Birthday to the legend of all legends. @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 7 | Funny 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (12/9/18)

A very Happy Birthday to you.

@circles
@G-Step 
@Rob Fisher 
@SDAYA

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (12/9/18)

Happy birthday all. A special wish for my lifesaver @Rob Fisher - hope you have an epic day 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## JurgensSt (12/9/18)

@circles
@G-Step 
@Rob Fisher 
@SDAYA

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (12/9/18)

Happy birthday 

@circles, @G-Step and @SDAYA 

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Christos (12/9/18)

Happy birthday @Rob Fisher !

Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (12/9/18)

And happy birthday to @Rob Fisher , skipper and member of the Admin & Mod team!

Hope you have a fabulous day!

And thank you again for all you have done for all of us with your commitment, energy and enthusiasm. You make such a big difference! So appreciated! You deserve the best birthday!

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## HPBotha (12/9/18)

HAPPY BIRTHING DAY ANNIVERSARY @Rob Fisher !!!!!​
​

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (12/9/18)

To the man that's even older than plastic... Congratulations on getting even older!

Much love guy!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Bulldog (12/9/18)

Happy Birthday @Rob Fisher hope you have an awesome lekker day.

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy (12/9/18)

A BLOODY GOOD BIRTHDAY TO YOU UNCLE @Rob Fisher ...
Hope you have an awesome day and continue to inspire us vapers with priceless advise...
All the best and make sure you enjoy it....

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (12/9/18)

Happy Birthday @circles, @G-Step and @SDAYA 

Hope you have a great day !

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Kuhlkatz (12/9/18)

Happy Birthday @Rob Fisher ! 
Best wishes for a fan-flippen-tastic day and a great year ahead, skipper. 

Thanks for all the work you do for this community.

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (12/9/18)

@Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (12/9/18)

Happy Birthday 
@circles
@G-Step 
@Rob Fisher 
@SDAYA 
Have a super awesome birthday!

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cornelius (12/9/18)

Happy Happy Cake and Candy! 
May you have a blessed year uncle @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## ddk1979 (12/9/18)

@circles
@G-Step
@SDAYA


and some extra special birthday wishes to you @Rob Fisher 

Hope you all have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr (12/9/18)

Happy Birthday @Rob Fisher hope you had an awesome day.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dubz (13/9/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Misterkadou 
@Nova69 
@Puff the Magic Dragon 
@Tinotenda Chirombo 
@Vincent t. Matriano 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (13/9/18)

Happy Birthday      

@Misterkadou 
@Nova69 
@Puff the Magic Dragon 
@Tinotenda Chirombo 
@Vincent t. Matriano

Have a super awesome day



Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/9/18)

Happy Birthday 

@Puff the Magic Dragon 
@Misterkadou 
@Nova69 
@Tinotenda Chirombo 
@Vincent t. Matriano 
May you all have a awesome Birthday.

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (13/9/18)

Happy Birthday  
@Misterkadou
@Nova69
@Puff the Magic Dragon
@Tinotenda Chirombo
@Vincent t. Matriano
Have a supererb day!

And belated wishes to 
@circles
@G-Step 
And a special one for uncle @Rob Fisher 
@SDAYA 
 Hope you had a super day!

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (13/9/18)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Misterkadou 
@Nova69 
@Puff the Magic Dragon 
@Tinotenda Chirombo 
@Vincent t. Matriano

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (13/9/18)

@Misterkadou 
@Nova69 
@Puff the Magic Dragon 
@Tinotenda Chirombo 
@Vincent t. Matriano

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt (13/9/18)

@Misterkadou
@Nova69
@Puff the Magic Dragon
@Tinotenda Chirombo
@Vincent t. Matriano

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (13/9/18)

Wishing you all a very Happy Birthday !

@Misterkadou
@Nova69
@Tinotenda Chirombo
@Vincent t. Matriano

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Resistance (13/9/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Misterkadou 
@Nova69 
@Puff the Magic Dragon 
@Tinotenda Chirombo 
@Vincent t. Matriano 
Have a super awesome Birthday!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Resistance (13/9/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Misterkadou 
@Nova69 
@Puff the Magic Dragon 
@Tinotenda Chirombo 
@Vincent t. Matriano 
Have a super awesome Birthday!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ddk1979 (13/9/18)

@Misterkadou
@Nova69
@Puff the Magic Dragon
@Tinotenda Chirombo
@Vincent t. Matriano
Hope you all have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Kuhlkatz (13/9/18)

Happy Birthday to @Nova69 , @Puff the Magic Dragon , @Misterkadou , @Tinotenda Chirombo and @Vincent t. Matriano 

I hope you had a great day !

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (14/9/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Buckets 
@CamoN_14 
@Flavour world Sa 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (14/9/18)

Wishing you a very Happy Birthday.

@Buckets 
@CamoN_14 
@Flavour world Sa

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Willyza (14/9/18)

@Buckets 
@CamoN_14 
@Flavour world Sa

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## JurgensSt (14/9/18)

@Buckets 
@CamoN_14 
@Flavour world Sa

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/9/18)

Happy Birthday 

@Buckets 
@CamoN_14 
@Flavour world Sa 
May you all have a awesome Birthday.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## hot.chillie35 (14/9/18)

Happy Birthday      

@Buckets 
@CamoN_14 
@Flavour world Sa 

Have a super awesome day



Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## SAVaper (14/9/18)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Buckets 
@CamoN_14 
@Flavour world Sa

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Room Fogger (14/9/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Buckets 
@CamoN_14 
@Flavour world Sa 
 Have a superb day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ddk1979 (14/9/18)

@Buckets
@CamoN_14
@Flavour world Sa
Hope you all have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Resistance (14/9/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Buckets 
@CamoN_14 
@Flavour world Sa 
Have a super Birthday!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Dubz (15/9/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Daniel da Rocha 
@HealthCabin 
@Johann van der merwe 
@JohnoF 
@Jordan32 
@Rikardo Jardine 
@ShuRVC 
@Tariq 
@Waleed 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/9/18)

Happy Birthday 


@Daniel da Rocha 
@HealthCabin 
@Johann van der merwe 
@JohnoF 
@Jordan32 
@Rikardo Jardine 
@ShuRVC 
@Tariq 
@Waleed 
May you all have a awesome Birthday

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## hot.chillie35 (15/9/18)

Happy Birthday      

@Daniel da Rocha 
@HealthCabin 
@Johann van der merwe 
@JohnoF 
@Jordan32 
@Rikardo Jardine 
@ShuRVC 
@Tariq 
@Waleed 

Have a fantastic day



Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Willyza (15/9/18)

@Daniel da Rocha 
@HealthCabin 
@Johann van der merwe 
@JohnoF 
@Jordan32 
@Rikardo Jardine 
@ShuRVC 
@Tariq 
@Waleed

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (15/9/18)

Have a very Happy Birthday !

@Daniel da Rocha 
@HealthCabin 
@Johann van der merwe 
@JohnoF 
@Jordan32 
@Rikardo Jardine 
@ShuRVC 
@Tariq 
@Waleed

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Room Fogger (15/9/18)

Happy Birthday  
@Daniel da Rocha 
@HealthCabin 
@Johann van der merwe 
@JohnoF 
@Jordan32 
@Rikardo Jardine 
@ShuRVC 
@Tariq 
@Waleed 
Have a superb day!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## ddk1979 (15/9/18)

@Daniel da Rocha
@HealthCabin
@Johann van der merwe
@JohnoF
@Jordan32
@Rikardo Jardine
@ShuRVC
@Tariq
@Waleed
Hope you all have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Resistance (15/9/18)

Happy Birthday
@Daniel da Rocha
@HealthCabin
@Johann van der merwe
@JohnoF
@Jordan32
@Rikardo Jardine
@ShuRVC
@Tariq
@Waleed
Have a super Birthday, its not over yet

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Dubz (16/9/18)

Happy Birthday 
@ChadB 
@ET
@MRHarris1 
@Pixstar 
@Taaj 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/9/18)

Happy Birthday 

@ChadB 
@ET
@MRHarris1 
@Pixstar 
@Taaj 
May you all have a awesome Birthday.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Silver (16/9/18)

Happy birthday

Very long standing members:
@ChadB 
@Pixstar 
@ET - part of the Sir Vape Team

And to @MRHarris1 & @Taaj 

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (16/9/18)

Happy Birthday to you.

@ChadB 
@ET
@MRHarris1 
@Pixstar 
@Taaj

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (16/9/18)

@ChadB 
@ET
@MRHarris1 
@Pixstar 
@Taaj

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (16/9/18)

@ChadB
@ET
@MRHarris1
@Pixstar
@Taaj
Hope you all have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (16/9/18)

Happy Birthday      

@ChadB 
@ET
@MRHarris1 
@Pixstar 
@Taaj 

Have a super fantastic day 



Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (16/9/18)

Happy Birthday
@ChadB
@ET
@MRHarris1
@Pixstar
@Taaj
Have a super awesome Birthday!

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (16/9/18)

Happy Birthday @ChadB , @ET , @Pixstar , @MRHarris1 and @Taaj 

Hope you have a good one !

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (17/9/18)

Happy Birthday 
@akhalz 
@anthony001 
@Cobrali 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/9/18)

Happy Birthday 
@akhalz 
@anthony001 
@Cobrali 
May you all have a awesome Birthday.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Willyza (17/9/18)

@akhalz 
@anthony001 
@Cobrali

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Silver (17/9/18)

Happy birthday

Long time members
@Cobrali and @anthony001 

And @akhalz - from Crafted Coils

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## JurgensSt (17/9/18)

Happy B'day for yesterday 

@ChadB
@ET
@MRHarris1
@Pixstar
@Taaj

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (17/9/18)

Happy Birthday      

@akhalz 
@anthony001 
@Cobrali 

Have a super awesome day



Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## JurgensSt (17/9/18)

Happy Birthday

@akhalz 
@anthony001 
@Cobrali

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## SAVaper (17/9/18)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@akhalz
@anthony001
@Cobrali

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Room Fogger (17/9/18)

Happy Birthday 
@akhalz
@anthony001
@Cobrali
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Stosta (17/9/18)

@akhalz
@anthony001
@Cobrali

Have an awesome day guys!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (17/9/18)

Wishing you a very Happy Birthday.

@akhalz
@anthony001
@Cobrali

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ddk1979 (17/9/18)

@akhalz
@anthony001
@Cobrali
Hope you all have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Pixstar (17/9/18)

Thanks everyone for the birthday wishes!
I had an awesome day, thanks!

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance (17/9/18)

Happy Birthday
@akhalz
@anthony001
@Cobrali
Hope you had a super awesome Birthday

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Dubz (18/9/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Calvin305 
@Cathrinec 
@jifjifjif 
@Kareem 
@Lushen 
@Papa Ruan 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/9/18)

Happy Birthday 

@Calvin305 
@Cathrinec 
@jifjifjif 
@Kareem 
@Lushen 
@Papa Ruan 
May you all have a awesome Birthday

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (18/9/18)

Happy Birthday      

@Calvin305 
@Cathrinec 
@jifjifjif 
@Kareem 
@Lushen 
@Papa Ruan 

Have a super fantastic day 



Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (18/9/18)

@Calvin305 
@Cathrinec 
@jifjifjif 
@Kareem 
@Lushen 
@Papa Ruan

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (18/9/18)

A very Happy Birthday to all of you.


@Calvin305 
@Cathrinec 
@jifjifjif 
@Kareem 
@Lushen 
@Papa Ruan

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (18/9/18)

Happy Birthday
@Calvin305
@Cathrinec
@jifjifjif
@Kareem
@Lushen
@Papa Ruan
Have a super Awesome Birthday!

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (18/9/18)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Calvin305 
@Cathrinec 
@jifjifjif 
@Kareem 
@Lushen 
@Papa Ruan

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (18/9/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Calvin305 
@Cathrinec 
@jifjifjif 
@Kareem 
@Lushen 
@Papa Ruan 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt (18/9/18)

Happy B'day




@Calvin305 
@Cathrinec 
@jifjifjif 
@Kareem 
@Lushen 
@Papa Ruan

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (18/9/18)

@Calvin305
@Cathrinec
@jifjifjif
@Kareem
@Lushen
@Papa Ruan
Hope you all have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Kareem (18/9/18)

Thanks everyone for the birthday wishes!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## Dubz (19/9/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Arnold van Schalkwyk 
@Comrad Juju 
@Haris Sya 
@joeas 
@Juanrick 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/9/18)

Happy Birthday 

@Arnold van Schalkwyk 
@Comrad Juju 
@Haris Sya 
@joeas 
@Juanrick 
May you all have a awesome Birthday

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Willyza (19/9/18)

@Arnold van Schalkwyk 
@Comrad Juju 
@Haris Sya 
@joeas 
@Juanrick

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (19/9/18)

Wishing you a very Happy Birthday.

@Arnold van Schalkwyk 
@Comrad Juju 
@Haris Sya 
@joeas 
@Juanrick

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Room Fogger (19/9/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Arnold van Schalkwyk 
@Comrad Juju 
@Haris Sya 
@joeas 
@Juanrick 
 Have a superb day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## hot.chillie35 (19/9/18)

Happy Birthday      

@Arnold van Schalkwyk 
@Comrad Juju 
@Haris Sya 
@joeas 
@Juanrick 

Have a super day



Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## SAVaper (19/9/18)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Arnold van Schalkwyk
@Comrad Juju
@Haris Sya
@joeas
@Juanrick

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## JurgensSt (19/9/18)

@Arnold van Schalkwyk
@Comrad Juju
@Haris Sya
@joeas
@Juanrick

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Resistance (19/9/18)

Happy Birthday
@Arnold van Schalkwyk
@Comrad Juju
@Haris Sya
@joeas
@Juanrick
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## ddk1979 (19/9/18)

@Arnold van Schalkwyk
@Comrad Juju
@Haris Sya
@joeas
@Juanrick
Hope you all have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Dubz (20/9/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Mike_E 
@Nadz1972 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Willyza (20/9/18)

@Mike_E 
@Nadz1972

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (20/9/18)

Happy Birthday to you !

@Mike_E
@Nadz1972

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/9/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Mike_E 
@Nadz1972 

May you both have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Room Fogger (20/9/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Mike_E 
@Nadz1972 
Have a superb day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## hot.chillie35 (20/9/18)

Happy Birthday      

@Mike_E 
@Nadz1972 

Have a super day

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## JurgensSt (20/9/18)

@Mike_E 
@Nadz1972

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Stosta (20/9/18)

@Mike_E 
@Nadz1972

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Resistance (20/9/18)

Happy Birthday
Happy Birthday 
@Mike_E 
@Nadz1972 

Have a super Birthday!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ddk1979 (20/9/18)

@Mike_E
@Nadz1972
Hope you all have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Dubz (21/9/18)

Happy Birthday 
@ARNONEL01 
@Corné951 
@Ed Burn 
@Reaper2JZ 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/9/18)

Happy Birthday 

@ARNONEL01 
@Corné951 
@Ed Burn 
@Reaper2JZ 
May you all have a awesome Birthday.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (21/9/18)

Happy Birthday to you

@ARNONEL01 
@Corné951 
@Ed Burn 
@Reaper2JZ

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## JurgensSt (21/9/18)

@ARNONEL01 
@Corné951 
@Ed Burn 
@Reaper2JZ

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Willyza (21/9/18)

@ARNONEL01 
@Corné951 
@Ed Burn 
@Reaper2JZ

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## hot.chillie35 (21/9/18)

Happy Birthday      

@ARNONEL01 
@Corné951 
@Ed Burn 
@Reaper2JZ 

Have a super awesome day !



Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Resistance (21/9/18)

Happy Birthday 
@ARNONEL01 
@Corné951 
@Ed Burn 
@Reaper2JZ 
Have a super Birthday!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## baksteen8168 (21/9/18)

Happy Birthday Everyone!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## ddk1979 (21/9/18)

@ARNONEL01
@Corné951
@Ed Burn
@Reaper2JZ
Hope you all have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Dubz (22/9/18)

Happy Birthday 
@delon 
@JohnC 
@Klippie 
@Stevovapes 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Willyza (22/9/18)

@delon 
@JohnC 
@Klippie 
@Stevovapes

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/9/18)

Happy Birthday 

@delon 
@JohnC 
@Klippie 
@Stevovapes 
May you all have a awesome Birthday

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (22/9/18)

Happy Birthday to you !

@delon 
@JohnC 
@Klippie 
@Stevovapes

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## hot.chillie35 (22/9/18)

Happy Birthday      

@delon 
@JohnC 
@Klippie 
@Stevovapes 

Have a super fantastic day 



Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## ddk1979 (22/9/18)

@delon
@JohnC
@Klippie
@Stevovapes
Hope you all have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Resistance (22/9/18)

Happy Birthday 
@delon 
@JohnC 
@Klippie 
@Stevovapes 
Hope you had a super Birthday!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Dubz (23/9/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Alex 
@picautomaton 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/9/18)

Happy Birthday 


@Alex 


And
@picautomaton 
May you both have a awesome Birthday

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (23/9/18)

Happy Birthday to @Alex and @picautomaton . Have a great day.

Reactions: Like 9 | Funny 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (23/9/18)

@Alex 
@picautomaton

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (23/9/18)

Happy birthday @picautomaton ! Hope you have a great day and long weekend!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Silver (23/9/18)

And a very special birthday wish to a special member of our Admin & Mod team! 

To @Alex - have a great day and weekend Alex. Hope the year ahead is filled with health and happiness!

And thank you for all you have done for us from the beginning and for being such a solid member of the team that always cares. We appreciate it hugely!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (23/9/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Alex 
@picautomaton 
Have a super awesome Birthday!

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (23/9/18)

Happy happy @Alex

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (23/9/18)

Happy Birthday      

@Alex 
@picautomaton 

Have a super day



Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (23/9/18)

Happy birthday to @Alex , one of my favourite forumites! Wishing you a vaping good day and all the best for the coming year! Many thanks for all your interesting posts and shared articles.

​

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (23/9/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Alex 
@picautomaton 
 Have a superb Birthday!

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (23/9/18)

Happy Birthday @Alex and @picautomaton 

Hope you guys have a great day. Best wishes for your year ahead to be filled with success, joy and happiness.

@Alex , thanks for all that you do here and for all the interesting bits that you always manage to find and share

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/9/18)

Happy Birthday @Alex and @picautomaton! Hope you guys have an awesome day!

And special thanks to @Alex for all the technical support you do behind the scenes and all the new articles!

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (23/9/18)

happy birthday @Alex 

hope you have a groovy day !

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (23/9/18)

@Alex- thanks for all your contributions to the forum.
@picautomaton
Hope you all have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (23/9/18)

Thank you so much for all the wonderful birthday wishes, @ddk1979, @vicTor, @Rob Fisher, @Kuhlkatz, @Room Fogger, @Hooked, @hot.chillie35, @Paul33, @Resistance, @Silver, @Willyza, @Puff the Magic Dragon, @MrGSmokeFree and @Dubz

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 6


----------



## Resistance (23/9/18)

Have


Alex said:


> Thank you so much for all the wonderful birthday wishes, @ddk1979, @vicTor, @Rob Fisher, @Kuhlkatz, @Room Fogger, @Hooked, @hot.chillie35, @Paul33, @Resistance, @Silver, @Willyza, @Puff the Magic Dragon, @MrGSmokeFree and @Dubz


Have a splendid day!

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (24/9/18)

Happy Birthday 
@PuffingCrow 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Resistance (24/9/18)

Happy Birthday
@PuffingCrow 
Have a super Birthday!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Willyza (24/9/18)

@PuffingCrow

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/9/18)

Happy Birthday 

@PuffingCrow 

May you have a super day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (24/9/18)

Happy Birthday, @PuffingCrow .

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Room Fogger (24/9/18)

Happy Birthday 
@PuffingCrow 
 Have a superb day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## JurgensSt (24/9/18)

@PuffingCrow

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## hot.chillie35 (24/9/18)

Happy Birthday      

@PuffingCrow 

Have an awesome day!



Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## ddk1979 (24/9/18)

@PuffingCrow
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Dubz (25/9/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Bilal 
@Hein510 
@Killy 
@Mikey J 
@Muhammed Shaahid Adam 
@Smoke187 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## hot.chillie35 (25/9/18)

Happy Birthday      

@Bilal 
@Hein510 
@Killy 
@Mikey J 
@Muhammed Shaahid Adam 
@Smoke187 

Have a fantastic day!



Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Willyza (25/9/18)

@Bilal 
@Hein510 
@Killy 
@Mikey J 
@Muhammed Shaahid Adam 
@Smoke187

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/9/18)

Happy Birthday 


@Bilal
@Hein510
@Killy
@Mikey J
@Muhammed Shaahid Adam
@Smoke187
May you all have a awesome Birthday .

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## JurgensSt (25/9/18)

And a Happy B'day to U

@Bilal
@Hein510
@Killy
@Mikey J
@Muhammed Shaahid Adam
@Smoke187

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Resistance (25/9/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Bilal 
@Hein510 
@Killy 
@Mikey J 
@Muhammed Shaahid Adam 
@Smoke187 
Have a super Birthday!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## SAVaper (25/9/18)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Bilal 
@Hein510 
@Killy 
@Mikey J 
@Muhammed Shaahid Adam 
@Smoke187

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Smoke187 (25/9/18)

Thanks for the Birthday wishes. 
And a Happy Birthday to the other special people that celebrate this day with me 

@Bilal
@Hein510
@Killy
@Mikey J
@Muhammed Shaahid Adam

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (25/9/18)

Wishing you a very Happy Birthday.

@Bilal
@Hein510
@Killy
@Mikey J
@Muhammed Shaahid Adam

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Room Fogger (25/9/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Bilal 
@Hein510 
@Killy 
@Mikey J 
@Muhammed Shaahid Adam 
@Smoke187 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ddk1979 (25/9/18)

@Bilal
@Hein510
@Killy
@Mikey J
@Muhammed Shaahid Adam
@Smoke187
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Dubz (26/9/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Bennett 
@phanatik 
@Taahir 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/9/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Bennett 
@phanatik 
@Taahir 

May you all have a awesome Birthday

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Willyza (26/9/18)

@Bennett 
@phanatik 
@Taahir Adams

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## hot.chillie35 (26/9/18)

Happy Birthday      

@Bennett 
@phanatik 
@Taahir 

Have a fantastic day



Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## SAVaper (26/9/18)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Bennett 
@phanatik 
@Taahir

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Room Fogger (26/9/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Bennett 
@phanatik 
@Taahir 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## JurgensSt (26/9/18)

@Bennett 
@phanatik 
@Taahir Adams

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## ddk1979 (26/9/18)

@Bennett
@phanatik
@Taahir

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Resistance (26/9/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Bennett 
@phanatik 
@Taahir 
Have a super Birthday!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Dubz (27/9/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Dreadside 
@Muhammad Peer 
@Razzal 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Willyza (27/9/18)

@Dreadside 
@Muhammad Peer 
@Razzal

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/9/18)

Happy Birthday 

@Dreadside 
@Muhammad Peer 
@Razzal 
May you all have a awesome Birthday.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## JurgensSt (27/9/18)

@Dreadside 
@Muhammad Peer 
@Razzal

Reactions: Like 9 | Funny 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (27/9/18)

Happy Birthday      

@Dreadside 
@Muhammad Peer 
@Razzal 

Have a super day !



Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## SAVaper (27/9/18)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Dreadside 
@Muhammad Peer 
@Razzal

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## picautomaton (27/9/18)

A bit late, thank you for all the birthday wishes. Much appreciated, peace  

George

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (27/9/18)

Wishing you a very Happy Birthday !

@Dreadside 
@Muhammad Peer 
@Razzal

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Dreadside (27/9/18)

Thank you All!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## ddk1979 (27/9/18)

@Dreadside
@Muhammad Peer
@Razzal
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Resistance (27/9/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Dreadside 
@Muhammad Peer 
@Razzal 
Have a super Birthday!!!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Resistance (28/9/18)

Happy Birthday

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Dubz (29/9/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Animefaerie 
@charlie 
@Eldene 
@QKNatasha 
@Riccardo 
@vape twisted 
@Waltervh 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Willyza (29/9/18)

@Animefaerie 
@charlie 
@Eldene 
@QKNatasha 
@Riccardo 
@vape twisted 
@Waltervh

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (29/9/18)

Wishing you all a very Happy Birthday.

@Animefaerie 
@charlie 
@Eldene 
@QKNatasha 
@Riccardo 
@vape twisted 
@Waltervh

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## hot.chillie35 (29/9/18)

Happy Birthday      

@Animefaerie 
@charlie 
@Eldene 
@QKNatasha 
@Riccardo 
@vape twisted 
@Waltervh 

Have a super awesome day 



Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Hooked (29/9/18)

Happy birthday @Animefaerie and @QKNatasha ! Have a great day and all the best for the year ahead.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Room Fogger (29/9/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Animefaerie 
@charlie 
@Eldene 
@QKNatasha 
@Riccardo 
@vape twisted 
@Waltervh 
  Have a superb day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Resistance (29/9/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Animefaerie 
@charlie 
@Eldene 
@QKNatasha 
@Riccardo 
@vape twisted 
@Waltervh 
Have a super Birthday!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/9/18)

Happy Birthday 

@Animefaerie 
@charlie 
@Eldene 
@QKNatasha 
@Riccardo 
@vape twisted 
@Waltervh 
May you all have a Awesome day

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ddk1979 (29/9/18)

@Animefaerie
@charlie
@Eldene
@QKNatasha
@Riccardo
@vape twisted
@Waltervh
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Silver (29/9/18)

Happy birthday

@QKNatasha 
@Animefaerie , @charlie 
@Eldene , @Riccardo , @vape twisted 

And @Waltervh from Vikings Vape

Have a great day and weekend!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Dubz (30/9/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Carel1966 
@Eequinox 
@morras 
@Saad 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## hot.chillie35 (30/9/18)

Happy Birthday      

@Carel1966 
@Eequinox 
@morras 
@Saad 

Have a super fantastic day !



Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Willyza (30/9/18)

@Carel1966 
@Eequinox 
@morras 
@Saad

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/9/18)

Happy Birthday 

@Carel1966 
@Eequinox 
@morras 
@Saad 
May you all have a super day

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Room Fogger (30/9/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Carel1966 
@Eequinox 
@morras 
@Saad 
 Have a superb day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (30/9/18)

Happy Birthday

@Carel1966 
@Eequinox 
@morras 
@Saad

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Resistance (30/9/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Carel1966 
@Eequinox 
@morras 
@Saad 
Have a super Birthday!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## ddk1979 (30/9/18)

@Carel1966
@Eequinox
@morras
@Saad
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Dubz (1/10/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Hedonist. 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Willyza (1/10/18)

@Hedonist.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/10/18)

Happy Birthday 

@Hedonist. 

May you have a awesome Birthday

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## JurgensSt (1/10/18)

Happy B'day

@Hedonist.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## ddk1979 (1/10/18)

@Hedonist. 
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Resistance (1/10/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Hedonist. 
Have a super Birthday!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (1/10/18)

Happy Birthday to @Hedonist. Hope you have a great day.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Room Fogger (1/10/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Hedonist. 
 Have a superb day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Dubz (2/10/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Bush Vaper 
@Jaco T 
@uzzi777 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## hot.chillie35 (2/10/18)

Happy Birthday      

@Bush Vaper 
@Jaco T 
@uzzi777 

Have a super day!



Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## JurgensSt (2/10/18)

Happy Birthday

@Bush Vaper 
@Jaco T 
@uzzi777



Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (2/10/18)

Happy Birthday.

@Bush Vaper 
@Jaco T 
@uzzi777

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/10/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Bush Vaper 
@Jaco T 
@uzzi777 
May you all have a awesome Birthday

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Willyza (2/10/18)

@Bush Vaper 
@Jaco T 
@uzzi777

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## SAVaper (2/10/18)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Bush Vaper 
@Jaco T 
@uzzi777

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Jaco T (2/10/18)

SAVaper said:


> Good morning and happy birthday to
> @Bush Vaper
> @Jaco T
> @uzzi777





Willyza said:


> @Bush Vaper
> @Jaco T
> @uzzi777





MrGSmokeFree said:


> Happy Birthday
> @Bush Vaper
> @Jaco T
> @uzzi777
> May you all have a awesome Birthday





Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Happy Birthday.
> 
> @Bush Vaper
> @Jaco T
> ...





JurgensSt said:


> Happy Birthday
> 
> @Bush Vaper
> @Jaco T
> ...





hot.chillie35 said:


> Happy Birthday
> 
> @Bush Vaper
> @Jaco T
> ...





Dubz said:


> Happy Birthday
> @Bush Vaper
> @Jaco T
> @uzzi777
> Have a super day!



Thank you for the birthday wishes.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## Room Fogger (2/10/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Bush Vaper 
@Jaco T 
@uzzi777 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ddk1979 (2/10/18)

@Bush Vaper
@Jaco T
@uzzi777
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Resistance (2/10/18)

Happy Birthday

@Bush Vaper
@Jaco T
@uzzi777

Hope it was filled with beutifull things and people

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Dubz (3/10/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Jones 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (3/10/18)

@Jones

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/10/18)

Happy Birthday
@Jones 
May you have a awesome day!

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (3/10/18)

Happy Birthday      

@Jones 

Have a super day!



Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (3/10/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Jones 
 Have a superb day!

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (3/10/18)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Jones

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (3/10/18)

Happy Birthday, @Jones . Hope you have a fantastic day.

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (3/10/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Jones 
Have a super Birthday!

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (3/10/18)

@Jones
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jones (3/10/18)

thanks to one and all.
your wishes are much appreciated.

yes i did get a new tank for my birthday

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## Dubz (4/10/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Proton 
@Rooigevaar 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (4/10/18)

Happy Birthday      

@Proton 
@Rooigevaar 

Have a super awesome day!



Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (4/10/18)

@Proton 
@Rooigevaar

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/10/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Rooigevaar



and @Proton
May you both have a awesome day

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (4/10/18)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Proton 
@Rooigevaar

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Proton (4/10/18)

Thanks all, and happy birthday to the others today also guys

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (4/10/18)

Happy Birthday to @Proton and @Rooigevaar. Hope you both have a great day.

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (4/10/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Proton 
@Rooigevaar from Wiener Vape Co.
 Have a superb day!

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (4/10/18)

@Proton
@Rooigevaar
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (5/10/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Aasif cape vape 
@ddk1979 
@Kurt Yeo 
@RezaD 
@Scooby6 
@thekeeperza 
@VandaL 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (5/10/18)

@Aasif cape vape 
@ddk1979 
@Kurt Yeo 
@RezaD 
@Scooby6 
@thekeeperza 
@VandaL

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/10/18)

Happy Birthday 

@Aasif cape vape 
@ddk1979 
@Kurt Yeo 
@RezaD 
@Scooby6 
@thekeeperza 
@VandaL 
May you all have a awesome day

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (5/10/18)

Wishing you all a very Happy Birthday !!!!!!!!!!

@Aasif cape vape 
@ddk1979 
@Kurt Yeo 
@RezaD 
@Scooby6 
@thekeeperza 
@VandaL

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (5/10/18)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Aasif cape vape 
@ddk1979 
@Kurt Yeo 
@RezaD 
@Scooby6 
@thekeeperza 
@VandaL

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (5/10/18)

Happy Birthday  
@Aasif cape vape 
@ddk1979 
@Kurt Yeo 
@RezaD 
@Scooby6 
@thekeeperza 
@VandaL 
 Have a superb day!

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (5/10/18)

Happy Birthday      

@Aasif cape vape 
@ddk1979 
@Kurt Yeo 
@RezaD 
@Scooby6 
@thekeeperza 
@VandaL 

Have a super fantastic day !



Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (5/10/18)

@Aasif cape vape
@Kurt Yeo
@RezaD
@Scooby6
@thekeeperza
@VandaL
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance (5/10/18)

Happy belated Birthday
@Proton 
@Rooigevaar 
Hope you had a super day!

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (5/10/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Aasif cape vape 
@ddk1979 
@Kurt Yeo 
@RezaD 
@Scooby6 
@thekeeperza 
@VandaL 
Have a super Birthday!

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (6/10/18)

Happy Birthday 
@EckoTrinity 
@Moey_Ismail 
@takatatak 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/10/18)

Happy Birthday 

@EckoTrinity 
@Moey_Ismail 
@takatatak 
May you all have a awesome day

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (6/10/18)

Happy birthday

@Moey_Ismail
@EckoTrinity , @takatatak

And belated wishes to @Rooigevaar , @ddk1979 , @Aasif cape vape , @thekeeperza , @RezaD @Kurt Yeo and others i may have missed

Have a great day and weekend!

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 3


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (6/10/18)

Wishing you a very Happy Birthday !

@EckoTrinity 
@Moey_Ismail 
@takatatak

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (6/10/18)

Happy Birthday      

@EckoTrinity 
@Moey_Ismail 
@takatatak 

Have a super fantastic day 



Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (6/10/18)

Have an amazing Birthday @EckoTrinit, @Moey_Ismail and @takatatak

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (6/10/18)

Happy Birthday 
@EckoTrinity 
@Moey_Ismail 
@takatatak 
Have a super Birthday!

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (6/10/18)

@EckoTrinity 
@Moey_Ismail 
@takatatak

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## ddk1979 (6/10/18)

@EckoTrinity
@Moey_Ismail
@takatatak
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## RezaD (6/10/18)

Thanks for all the wishes yesterday. I had no idea I shared a birthday with so many vapers. It's so awesome. Hope you all had a fab day like I had.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver (6/10/18)

RezaD said:


> Thanks for all the wishes yesterday. I had no idea I shared a birthday with so many vapers. It's so awesome. Hope you all had a fab day like I had.



Hope you had a good one @RezaD 
Hows the vaping?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Resistance (6/10/18)

Happy Birthday
Ecigssa hope there will be many more Ecigssa Birthdays we can share together.
Thanks creators ,of the forum,moderators and admin staff.
Not mentioning names ,because I don't want to miss any...you know who you are

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Dubz (7/10/18)

Happy Birthday 
@hyphen
@Is’haaq7
@Tinus_Taljaard
@vaporbud77
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Willyza (7/10/18)

@hyphen
@Is’haaq7
@Tinus_Taljaard
@vaporbud77

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/10/18)

Happy Birthday 

@hyphen
@Is’haaq7
@Tinus_Taljaard
@vaporbud77
May you all have a awesome day

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (7/10/18)

Wishing you a very Happy Birthday.


@hyphen
@Is’haaq7
@Tinus_Taljaard
@vaporbud77

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Room Fogger (7/10/18)

Happy Birthday 
@hyphen
@Is’haaq7
@Tinus_Taljaard
@vaporbud77
 Have a superb day! 

 And belated birthday wishes to 
@EckoTrinity 
@Moey_Ismail 
@takatatak 
 Hope you had a great day yesterday!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## JurgensSt (7/10/18)

Happy birthday


@hyphen
@Is’haaq7
@Tinus_Taljaard
@vaporbud77

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## hot.chillie35 (7/10/18)

Happy Birthday      

@hyphen
@Is’haaq7
@Tinus_Taljaard
@vaporbud77

Have an Awesome Day 



Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## ddk1979 (7/10/18)

@hyphen
@Is’haaq7
@Tinus_Taljaard
@vaporbud77
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Dubz (8/10/18)

Happy Birthday 
@PsyCLown 
@Random264 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/10/18)

Happy Birthday 
@PsyCLown 
@Random264 

May you both have a awesome day

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Willyza (8/10/18)

@PsyCLown 
@Random264

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (8/10/18)

Have a very Happy Birthday.

@PsyCLown 
@Random264

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Room Fogger (8/10/18)

Happy Birthday 
@PsyCLown 
@Random264 
Have a superb day!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## SAVaper (8/10/18)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@PsyCLown 
@Random264

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## hot.chillie35 (8/10/18)

Happy Birthday      

@PsyCLown 
@Random264 

Have a super day!



Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## vape twisted (8/10/18)

Thank you so much guys. wish you all a great day

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## ddk1979 (8/10/18)

@PsyCLown
@Random264
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Resistance (8/10/18)

Happy Birthday 
@PsyCLown 
@Random264 
Have a super Birthday!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## RezaD (8/10/18)

Silver said:


> Hope you had a good one @RezaD
> Hows the vaping?



Hi Ho Silver!!!

Been a long time I know....Still vaping....still no interest in analogues whatsoever.....have moved on to heavier gear.....favourite at the moment is a VGOD RDTA runnning .30 Ohm dual spaced coils. Still make my own juice too....using 30ml per day...

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Chanelr (8/10/18)

Happy birthday guys.
@PsyCLown 
@Random264
Hope you have an awesome day

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Dubz (9/10/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Conroy 
@scoobz77 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Willyza (9/10/18)

@Conroy 
@scoobz77

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/10/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Conroy 
@scoobz77 

May you both have a awesome day!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## SAVaper (9/10/18)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Conroy 
@scoobz77

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## hot.chillie35 (9/10/18)

Happy Birthday      

@Conroy 
@scoobz77 

Have a super fantastic day!



Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (9/10/18)

Have a very Happy Birthday.

@Conroy 
@scoobz77

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## JurgensSt (9/10/18)

@Conroy 
@scoobz77

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Chanelr (9/10/18)

@Conroy 
@scoobz77

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Room Fogger (9/10/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Conroy 
@scoobz77 
 Have a superb day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Resistance (9/10/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Conroy 
@scoobz77 
Have a super Birthday!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## ddk1979 (9/10/18)

@Conroy
@scoobz77
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Dubz (10/10/18)

Happy Birthday 
@gman211991 
@Marina 
@Petrus 
@SmokelessFire 
@snowman123 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/10/18)

Happy Birthday 
@gman211991 
@Marina 
@Petrus 
@SmokelessFire 
@snowman123 

May you all have a awesome day.

Reactions: Like 9 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (10/10/18)

@gman211991 
@Marina 
@Petrus 
@SmokelessFire 
@snowman123

Reactions: Like 9 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt (10/10/18)

@gman211991 
@Marina 
@Petrus 
@SmokelessFire 
@snowman123

Reactions: Like 9 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (10/10/18)

Happy Birthday      

@gman211991 
@Marina 
@Petrus 
@SmokelessFire 
@snowman123 

Have a super fab day!



Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (10/10/18)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@gman211991 
@Marina 
@Petrus 
@SmokelessFire 
@snowman123

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (10/10/18)

Hope you all have a very Happy Birthday.

@gman211991 
@Marina 
@Petrus 
@SmokelessFire 
@snowman123

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Room Fogger (10/10/18)

Happy Birthday 
@gman211991 
@Marina 
@SmokelessFire 
@snowman123 
 Have a superb day! 

 A special happy birthday to @Petrus , have a absolutely amazing birthday!

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (10/10/18)

Happy Birthday 
@gman211991 
@Marina 
@Petrus 
@SmokelessFire 
@snowman123 
Have a super Birthday!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Cornelius (10/10/18)

Happy Birthday
@gman211991
@Marina
@Petrus
@SmokelessFire
@snowman123

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Chanelr (10/10/18)

@gman211991 
@Marina 
@Petrus 
@SmokelessFire 
@snowman123 

Hope you all have an awesome day

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ddk1979 (10/10/18)

@gman211991
@Marina
@Petrus
@SmokelessFire
@snowman123
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Dubz (11/10/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Afroman 
@Darth Vaper 
@Random_Sheep 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Willyza (11/10/18)

@Afroman 
@Darth Vaper 
@Random_Sheep

Reactions: Like 11 | Creative 1


----------



## Chanelr (11/10/18)

Happy birthday to
@Afroman 
@Darth Vaper 
@Random_Sheep 

Hope you have a superb day

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/10/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Afroman 
@Darth Vaper 
@Random_Sheep 

May you all have a awesome day.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Random_Sheep (11/10/18)

Thanks for the wishes. 

Sent from my super secret underground bad guy hideaway.

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## hot.chillie35 (11/10/18)

Happy Birthday      

@Afroman 
@Darth Vaper 
@Random_Sheep 

Have a super fantastic day!



Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Silver (11/10/18)

Happy birthday 

@Random_Sheep , @Darth Vaper and @Afroman 

Have a great day!


PS - happy birthday for yesterday @Petrus , @gman211991 , hope you had a good one

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## JurgensSt (11/10/18)

@Afroman 
@Darth Vaper 
@Random_Sheep

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Room Fogger (11/10/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Afroman 
@Darth Vaper 
@Random_Sheep 
 Have a superb day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (11/10/18)

Wishing you a very Happy Birthday.

@Afroman 
@Darth Vaper 
@Random_Sheep

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## ddk1979 (11/10/18)

@Afroman
@Darth Vaper
@Random_Sheep
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Resistance (11/10/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Afroman 
@Darth Vaper 
@Random_Sheep 
Have a super Birthday!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Darth Vaper (11/10/18)

Thanks everyone - appreciate the wishes!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## Dubz (12/10/18)

Happy Birthday 
@DieBaardBek 
@firegtx57001 
@StompieZA 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (12/10/18)

Happy Birthday      

@DieBaardBek 
@firegtx57001 
@StompieZA 

Have a super fantastic day!



Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## Chanelr (12/10/18)

Happy birthday to
@DieBaardBek 
@firegtx57001 

And a special happy happy to my fellow Kemptonion
@StompieZA 

Hope you all have a great day.

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/10/18)

Happy Birthday 
@StompieZA 
@firegtx57001 
@DieBaardBek 


May you all have a super Birthday

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## JurgensSt (12/10/18)

@StompieZA 
@firegtx57001 
@DieBaardBek

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## Cornelius (12/10/18)

Happy Birthday





@DieBaardBek 
@firegtx57001 
@StompieZA

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger (12/10/18)

Happy Birthday  
@DieBaardBek 
@firegtx57001 
@StompieZA 
  Have a superb Friday!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (12/10/18)

Have a very Happy Birthday !
@DieBaardBek 
@firegtx57001 
@StompieZA

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (12/10/18)

Happy birthday

@StompieZA , @DieBaardBek and @firegtx57001 

Have a great day and weekend !

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## ddk1979 (12/10/18)

@DieBaardBek
@firegtx57001
@StompieZA
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## Dubz (13/10/18)

Happy Birthday 
@MXVaper 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/10/18)

Happy Birthday 
@MXVaper 



May you have a awesome day

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## hot.chillie35 (13/10/18)

Happy Birthday      

@MXVaper 

Have a super day!



Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Room Fogger (13/10/18)

Happy birthday 
@MXVaper 
 Hope you will have a great one!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Chanelr (13/10/18)

Happy birthday @MXVaper

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Willyza (13/10/18)

@MXVaper

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (13/10/18)

Happy Birthday @MXVaper

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## ddk1979 (13/10/18)

@MXVaper
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Dubz (14/10/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Baj 
@Bearshare 
@Jigs Tambong 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/10/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Baj 
@Bearshare 
@Jigs Tambong 

May you all have a awesome day!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Silver (14/10/18)

Happy birthday

@Bearshare , @Baj and @Jigs Tambong 

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Willyza (14/10/18)

@Baj
@Bearshare
@Jigs Tambong

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Room Fogger (14/10/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Baj 
@Bearshare 
@Jigs Tambong 
  Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (14/10/18)

Wishing you a very Happy Birthday.

@Baj 
@Bearshare 
@Jigs Tambong

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## ddk1979 (14/10/18)

@Baj
@Bearshare
@Jigs Tambong
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## hot.chillie35 (14/10/18)

Happy Birthday     

@Baj 
@Bearshare 
@Jigs Tambong 

Have a super fantastic day !



Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Dubz (15/10/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Cole MacGyver 
@Viashen 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Willyza (15/10/18)

@Cole MacGyver
@Viashen

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/10/18)

Happy Birthday

@Cole MacGyver 
@Viashen 
May you both have a awesome day.

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (15/10/18)

Happy Birthday      

@Cole MacGyver 
@Viashen 

Have a super awesome day!



Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Chanelr (15/10/18)

Happy birthday.
@Cole MacGyver 
@Viashen 
Have an awesome day

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Martin Narainsamy (15/10/18)

A Very Happy birthday to
@Cole MacGyver & @Viashen!!!
Hope you have a Great 1

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## SAVaper (15/10/18)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Cole MacGyver 
@Viashen

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (15/10/18)

A very Happy Birthday to you both.

@Cole MacGyver 
@Viashen

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## StompieZA (15/10/18)

Chanelr said:


> View attachment 148125
> 
> 
> Happy birthday to
> ...



Thank you @Chanelr  Much appreciated!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Room Fogger (15/10/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Cole MacGyver 
@Viashen 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## ddk1979 (15/10/18)

@Cole MacGyver
@Viashen
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Resistance (15/10/18)

Happy Birthday
@Cole MacGyver
@Viashen
Have a super Birthday!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Dubz (17/10/18)

Happy Birthday 
@haruspex 
@MissT-haze 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/10/18)

Happy Birthday 
@haruspex 
@MissT-haze 

May you both have a awesome day.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Room Fogger (17/10/18)

Happy Birthday 
@haruspex 
@MissT-haze 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Resistance (17/10/18)

Happy Birthday 
@haruspex 
@MissT-haze 
Have a super Birthday!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## hot.chillie35 (17/10/18)

Happy Birthday      

@haruspex 
@MissT-haze
@Mic Lazzari 

Hope you guys have super fantastic awesome... day !



Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Willyza (17/10/18)

@haruspex
@MissT-haze

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (17/10/18)

Happy Birthday !

@haruspex 
@MissT-haze

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## JurgensSt (17/10/18)

@haruspex 
@MissT-haze

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Chanelr (17/10/18)

Happy Birthday
@haruspex 
@MissT-haze 
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## HPBotha (17/10/18)

*Happy Cake Day* @Mic Lazzari !

​

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## Chanelr (17/10/18)

HPBotha said:


> *Happy Cake Day* @Mic Lazzari !
> 
> View attachment 148780​


Happy birthday Mic!

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (17/10/18)

@haruspex
@MissT-haze
@Mic Lazzari
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (18/10/18)

Happy Birthday 
@BigMeow 
@Philip 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/10/18)

Happy Birthday 

@BigMeow 
@Philip 

May you both have a awesome Birthday

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## hot.chillie35 (18/10/18)

Happy Birthday      

@BigMeow 
@Philip 

Have a super day!



Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Willyza (18/10/18)

@BigMeow
@Philip

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## JurgensSt (18/10/18)

@BigMeow 
@Philip

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## BigMeow (18/10/18)

Cheers guys, appreciate the Bday well wishes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (18/10/18)

Wishing you a very Happy Birthday

@BigMeow 
@Philip

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Room Fogger (18/10/18)

Happy Birthday 
@BigMeow 
@Philip 
 Have a superb day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Chanelr (18/10/18)

Happy Birthday 
@BigMeow 
@Philip

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ddk1979 (18/10/18)

@BigMeow
@Philip
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Dubz (19/10/18)

Happy Birthday 
@3FVape 
@moonunit 
@P1AY3R 
@sneakydino 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/10/18)

Happy Birthday 

@3FVape 
@moonunit 
@P1AY3R 
@sneakydino 

May you all have a awesome Birthday

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr (19/10/18)

@3FVape 
@moonunit 
@P1AY3R 
@sneakydino 
Have a super day

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (19/10/18)

Happy Birthday      

@3FVape 
@moonunit 
@P1AY3R 
@sneakydino 

Have a super awesome day !



Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt (19/10/18)

@3FVape 
@moonunit 
@P1AY3R 
@sneakydino

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (19/10/18)

@3FVape
@moonunit
@P1AY3R
@sneakydino

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (19/10/18)

Happy Birthday 
@3FVape 
@moonunit 
@P1AY3R 
@sneakydino 
 Have a super Friday!

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (19/10/18)

@3FVape
@moonunit
@P1AY3R
@sneakydino
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (19/10/18)

Happy Birthday

@3FVape
@moonunit
@P1AY3R
@sneakydino

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (20/10/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Humbolt 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/10/18)

Happy Birthday 

@Humbolt 

May you have a awesome Birthday

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Humbolt (20/10/18)

Thanks guys!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Willyza (20/10/18)

@Humbolt

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (20/10/18)

Have a very Happy Birthday @Humbolt .

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (20/10/18)

Happy birthday @Humbolt 
 Have a great weekend birthday!!

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cornelius (20/10/18)

Happy Happy @Humbolt

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (20/10/18)

Happy Birthday      

@Humbolt 

Have a super awesome fantastic day!



Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (20/10/18)

@Mic Lazzari hope it was awesome.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Resistance (20/10/18)

@Humbolt 
Have a super Birthday!!!

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Humbolt (20/10/18)

Thanks a lot guys! 
So where's the presents??

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## ddk1979 (20/10/18)

@Humbolt
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (20/10/18)

Humbolt said:


> Thanks a lot guys!
> So where's the presents??




There you are @Humbolt . Lots of presents.

Reactions: Like 8 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (20/10/18)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> There you are @Humbolt . Lots of presents.
> 
> View attachment 149154


From all of us!

Reactions: Like 8 | Funny 2


----------



## Dubz (21/10/18)

Happy Birthday 
@faheemgm 
@Moerse Rooikat 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/10/18)

Happy Birthday 

@Moerse Rooikat 
@faheemgm 

May you both have a awesome Birthday

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## hot.chillie35 (21/10/18)

Happy Birthday      

@faheemgm 
@Moerse Rooikat 

Have a super fantastic day!



Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## JurgensSt (21/10/18)

Happy birthday

@faheemgm 
@Moerse Rooikat



Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Willyza (21/10/18)

@faheemgm
@Moerse Rooikat

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Room Fogger (21/10/18)

Happy Birthday 
@faheemgm 

 Feels Geluk met jou verjaarsdag 
@Moerse Rooikat 

 Have a super Sunday!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Paul33 (21/10/18)

Happy happy @Moerse Rooikat

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (21/10/18)

A very Happy Birthday to both of you !

@faheemgm
@Moerse Rooikat

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## ddk1979 (21/10/18)

@faheemgm
@Moerse Rooikat
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Resistance (21/10/18)

Happy Birthday
@faheemgm
@Moerse Rooikat
Have a super Birthday!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (21/10/18)

thanks everyone for the b day wishes

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## Dubz (22/10/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Berty 
@Fog-Hat 
@GMacDiggity 
@Ryan69 
@Shifty 
@TheBadMadMan 
@veecee 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/10/18)

Happy Birthday 

@Berty 
@Fog-Hat 
@GMacDiggity 
@Ryan69 
@Shifty 
@TheBadMadMan 
@veecee 

May you all have a awesome Birthday

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (22/10/18)

@Berty
@Fog-Hat
@GMacDiggity
@Ryan69
@Shifty
@TheBadMadMan
@veecee

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (22/10/18)

Happy Birthday      

@Berty 
@Fog-Hat 
@GMacDiggity 
@Ryan69 
@Shifty 
@TheBadMadMan 
@veecee 

Have a super awesome day !



Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr (22/10/18)

Happy Birthday

@Berty 
@Fog-Hat 
@GMacDiggity 
@Ryan69 
@Shifty 
@TheBadMadMan 
@veecee 

Have a super day

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt (22/10/18)

@Berty 
@Fog-Hat 
@GMacDiggity 
@Ryan69 
@Shifty 
@TheBadMadMan 
@veecee

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cornelius (22/10/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Berty 
@Fog-Hat 
@GMacDiggity 
@Ryan69 
@Shifty 
@TheBadMadMan 
@veecee

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (22/10/18)

Wishing you a very Happy Birthday

@Berty 
@Fog-Hat 
@GMacDiggity 
@Ryan69 
@Shifty 
@TheBadMadMan 
@veecee

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (22/10/18)



Reactions: Like 7 | Funny 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (22/10/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Berty 
@Fog-Hat 
@GMacDiggity 
@Ryan69 
@Shifty 
@TheBadMadMan 
@veecee 
 Have a superb day!

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (22/10/18)

@Berty
@Fog-Hat
@GMacDiggity
@Ryan69
@Shifty
@TheBadMadMan
@veecee
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (23/10/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Berty 
@Fog-Hat 
@GMacDiggity 
@Ryan69 
@Shifty 
@TheBadMadMan 
@veecee 
Hope you 
had a super day!

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (23/10/18)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Berty
@Fog-Hat
@GMacDiggity
@Ryan69
@Shifty
@TheBadMadMan
@veecee

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (23/10/18)

Wishing you a very Happy Birthday.

@Berty
@Fog-Hat
@GMacDiggity
@Ryan69
@Shifty
@TheBadMadMan
@veecee

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (23/10/18)

Happy happiness and belated happiness to all whose happiness I have missed!

Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Cornelius (23/10/18)

Happy Birthday
@Berty
@Fog-Hat
@GMacDiggity
@Ryan69
@Shifty
@TheBadMadMan
@veecee

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (24/10/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Fornax 
@haCid 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Willyza (24/10/18)

@Fornax
@haCid

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/10/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Fornax 
@haCid 

May you both have a awesome Birthday

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Smoke187 (24/10/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Fornax 
@haCid

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (24/10/18)

Happy Birthday to you.

@Fornax 
@haCid

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## lesvaches (24/10/18)

Happy Birthday @haCid @Fornax May there be many more!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## hot.chillie35 (24/10/18)

Happy Birthday      

@Fornax 
@haCid 

Have a super day!



Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## SAVaper (24/10/18)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Fornax 
@haCid

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Room Fogger (24/10/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Fornax 
@haCid 
 Have a superb birthday!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Resistance (24/10/18)

Happy Birthday
@Fornax
@haCid
Have a super Birthday!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## KarlDP (24/10/18)

A very happy birthday to @Fornax and @haCid.

Have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Nadim_Paruk (24/10/18)

Hope its an awesome one 
@Fornax
@haCid

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## ddk1979 (24/10/18)

@Fornax
@haCid
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Chanelr (24/10/18)

Happy birthday 
@Fornax
@haCid

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Martin Narainsamy (24/10/18)

Happy birthday @Fornax & @haCid.
May the force never leave you on your Special day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Dubz (25/10/18)

Happy Birthday 
@BigMacZA 
@Greyz 
@Salamander 
@Scorpion_8900 
@Seemo.wm 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/10/18)

Happy Birthday 
@BigMacZA 
@Greyz 
@Salamander 
@Scorpion_8900 
@Seemo.wm 
May you all have a awesome day

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt (25/10/18)

@BigMacZA 
@Greyz 
@Salamander 
@Scorpion_8900 
@Seemo.wm

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## lesvaches (25/10/18)

@BigMacZA 
@Greyz 
@Salamander 
@Scorpion_8900 
@Seemo.wm 
Have a Wonderful Happy Birthday day!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr (25/10/18)

Happy birthday hope you guys have an awesome day.
@BigMacZA 
@Greyz 
@Salamander 
@Scorpion_8900 
@Seemo.wm

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (25/10/18)

Happy Birthday. Have a great day.

@BigMacZA 
@Greyz 
@Salamander 
@Scorpion_8900 
@Seemo.wm

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (25/10/18)

Happy Birthday      

@BigMacZA 
@Greyz 
@Salamander 
@Scorpion_8900 
@Seemo.wm 

Have a super fantastic day

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (25/10/18)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@BigMacZA 
@Greyz 
@Salamander 
@Scorpion_8900 
@Seemo.wm

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cornelius (25/10/18)

Happy birthday
@BigMacZA
@Greyz
@Salamander
@Scorpion_8900
@Seemo.wm

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (25/10/18)

@BigMacZA
@Greyz
@Salamander
@Scorpion_8900
@Seemo.wm

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## KarlDP (25/10/18)

yoh lots of awesome birthday's today!

Happy birthday to you all. 

@BigMacZA 
@Greyz 
@Salamander 
@Scorpion_8900 
@Seemo.wm

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (25/10/18)

Happy birthday

@Greyz, @Salamander 
@BigMacZA , @Seemo.wm , @Scorpion_8900 

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (25/10/18)

Happy Birthday
@BigMacZA
@Greyz
@Salamander
@Scorpion_8900
@Seemo.wm
Have a super Birthday!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Room Fogger (25/10/18)

Happy Birthday 
@BigMacZA 
@Greyz 
@Salamander 
@Scorpion_8900 
@Seemo.wm 
 Have a superb day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ddk1979 (25/10/18)

@BigMacZA
@Greyz
@Salamander
@Scorpion_8900
@Seemo.wm
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Salamander (25/10/18)

Thanks a lot guys. Really appreciate the good wishes

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5


----------



## Seemo.wm (25/10/18)

Wow thanks so much gents! @Salamander @ddk1979 @Resistance @Room Fogger @Silver @KarlDP @Willyza @SAVaper @hot.chillie35 @Chanelr @Puff the Magic Dragon @Cornelius @Dubz 

Only Ecigssa that can make it that much more enjoyable

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 6


----------



## hot.chillie35 (25/10/18)

@Seemo.wm lol some of us aren't gents hey

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 3


----------



## Seemo.wm (26/10/18)

@hot.chillie35 I'm so sorry!!!..

I just assumed and that was my mistake.. 

Ladies and gents***

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (26/10/18)

Seemo.wm said:


> @hot.chillie35 I'm so sorry!!!..
> 
> I just assumed and that was my mistake..
> 
> Ladies and gents***


Lol No problem @Seemo.wm... It's all good! 

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## BigMacZA (26/10/18)

Thanks for the birthday wishes. Much appreciated.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Hooked (26/10/18)

hot.chillie35 said:


> @Seemo.wm lol some of us aren't gents hey
> 
> Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk



I'm also often referred to as being male!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Dubz (27/10/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Yas786 
@theGVC 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## hot.chillie35 (27/10/18)

Happy Birthday      

@Yas786 
@theGVC 

Have a super awesome day!



Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Willyza (27/10/18)

@Yas786 
@theGVC

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## JurgensSt (27/10/18)

Happy birthday

@Yas786 
@theGVC 



Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/10/18)

Happy Birthday 

@Yas786 
@theGVC 

May you both have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (27/10/18)

Happy birthday to you.

@Yas786 
@theGVC

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## lesvaches (27/10/18)

Have a Happy birthday! 
@Yas786 
@theGVC

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## baksteen8168 (27/10/18)

Happy Birthday Everyone!

Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Room Fogger (27/10/18)

@Yas786 
@theGVC 
 Have a super Saturday birthday!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Yas786 (27/10/18)

Oh wow thanks guys for the wishes

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 3


----------



## Resistance (27/10/18)

Happy Birthday ￼

@Yas786 
@theGVC 

Have a super birthday!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ddk1979 (27/10/18)

@Yas786
@theGVC
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Dubz (28/10/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Brandon de Winnaar 
@VapingDan 
@Wade227 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/10/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Brandon de Winnaar 
@VapingDan 
@Wade227 

May you all have a awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## lesvaches (28/10/18)

Happy Birthday 
@VapingDan
@Brandon de Winnaar 
@Wade227

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## JurgensSt (28/10/18)

Happy birthday

@VapingDan
@Brandon de Winnaar 
@Wade227 



Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Willyza (28/10/18)

@VapingDan
@Brandon de Winnaar 
@Wade227

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (28/10/18)

Wishing you a very Happy Birthday.

@VapingDan
@Brandon de Winnaar 
@Wade227

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Room Fogger (28/10/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Brandon de Winnaar 
@VapingDan 
@Wade227 
 Have a super Sunday birthday!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## hot.chillie35 (28/10/18)

Happy Birthday      

@Brandon de Winnaar 
@VapingDan 
@Wade227 

Have a super awesome fantastic day!



Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Resistance (28/10/18)

Happy Birthday
@Brandon de Winnaar
@VapingDan
@Wade227
Have a super Birthday!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ddk1979 (28/10/18)

@Brandon de Winnaar
@VapingDan
@Wade227
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Dubz (29/10/18)

Happy Birthday 
@GregB 
@Paul vermaak 
@spiv 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## lesvaches (29/10/18)

Happy Birthday 
@GregB
@Paul vermaak
@spiv

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/10/18)

Happy Birthday 
@GregB 
@Paul vermaak 
@spiv 
May you all have a awesome Birthday

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Willyza (29/10/18)

@GregB 
@Paul vermaak 
@spiv

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Silver (29/10/18)

Happy birthday 

@spiv 
@Paul vermaak , @GregB 

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Room Fogger (29/10/18)

Happy Birthday 
@GregB 
@Paul vermaak 
@spiv 
 Have a superb day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (29/10/18)

Have a very Happy Birthday !

@GregB 
@Paul vermaak 
@spiv

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Hooked (29/10/18)

@Paul vermaak - Liquiflav

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## hot.chillie35 (29/10/18)

Happy Birthday      

@GregB 
@Paul vermaak 
@spiv 

Have a super awesome day !



Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## SAVaper (29/10/18)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@GregB 
@Paul vermaak 
@spiv

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## JurgensSt (29/10/18)

@GregB 
@Paul vermaak 
@spiv

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## KarlDP (29/10/18)

Happy birthday to @GregB @Paul vermaak and @spiv

Have a awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ddk1979 (29/10/18)

@GregB
@Paul vermaak
@spiv
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Resistance (29/10/18)

Happy Birthday
@spiv
@GregB 
@Paul vermaak 

Have a super Birthday!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Chanelr (29/10/18)

Better late then never.
Happy birthday to
@GregB 
@Paul vermaak 
@spiv 

Hope you all had a great day

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Dubz (30/10/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Kaosfury 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/10/18)

Happy Birthday 

@Kaosfury 

May you have a awesome Birthday.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Willyza (30/10/18)

@Kaosfury

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Room Fogger (30/10/18)

@Kaosfury 
 Have a superb day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Chanelr (30/10/18)

Happy birthday
@Kaosfury 
Have a super day

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## lesvaches (30/10/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Kaosfury

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## SAVaper (30/10/18)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Kaosfury

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## JurgensSt (30/10/18)

@Kaosfury

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Resistance (30/10/18)

Happy Birthday
@Kaosfury
Have a super Birthday!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (30/10/18)

Happy Birthday @Kaosfury . I hope you have a wonderful day.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## hot.chillie35 (30/10/18)

Happy Birthday      

@Kaosfury 

Have a fantastic day!



Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## KarlDP (30/10/18)

A very  to @Kaosfury. Have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ddk1979 (30/10/18)

@Kaosfury
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Dubz (31/10/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Friep 
@haiby 
@Shay23 
@skaap 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Willyza (31/10/18)

@Friep
@haiby
@Shay23
@skaap

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (31/10/18)

Happy Birthday 

@Friep 
@haiby 
@Shay23 
@skaap 
May you all have a awesome Birthday.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## lesvaches (31/10/18)

Happy Birthday!
@Friep 
@haiby 
@Shay23 
@skaap

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Hooked (31/10/18)

Have a vaping good day and all the best for the year ahead, @Friep !

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr (31/10/18)

Happy Birthdays
@Friep 
@haiby 
@Shay23 
@skaap

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (31/10/18)

Wishing you a very Happy Birthday.

@Friep 
@haiby 
@Shay23 
@skaap

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (31/10/18)

Happy Birthday 
@haiby 
@Shay23 
@skaap 
Have a superb day!
 And extra special birthday wishes to @Friep ,have a great day!

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt (31/10/18)

@Friep 
@haiby 
@Shay23 
@skaap

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (31/10/18)

Happy Birthday      

@Friep 
@haiby 
@Shay23 
@skaap 

Have a super awesome fantastic day!



Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy (31/10/18)

A VERY HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO THE FOLLOWING:
@Friep & @haiby & @Shay23 & @skaap 
MAY YOU HAVE A SUPER AWESOME AND EVENTFUL DAY

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Friep (31/10/18)

Thanks for the birthday wishes realy appreciate it and happy birthday to @haiby and @Shay23 and @skaap

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance (31/10/18)

Happy Birthday
@Friep
@haiby
@Shay23
@skaap
Have a super Birthday!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (31/10/18)

@Friep
@haiby
@Shay23
@skaap
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (1/11/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Anneries 
@Baker 
@Dewald_Muller 
@Soulx 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/11/18)

Happy Birthday 

@Anneries 
@Baker 
@Dewald_Muller 
@Soulx 
May you all have a awesome Birthday.

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 2


----------



## Room Fogger (1/11/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Anneries 
@Baker 
@Dewald_Muller 
@Soulx 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (1/11/18)

Have a very Happy Birthday.

@Anneries 
@Baker 
@Dewald_Muller 
@Soulx

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (1/11/18)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Anneries 
@Baker 
@Dewald_Muller 
@Soulx

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (1/11/18)

@Anneries
@Baker
@Dewald_Muller
@Soulx

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (1/11/18)

Happy birthday

@Anneries , @Baker
@Dewald_Muller , @Soulx 

And belated wishes for yesterday @Friep , sorry I missed it!

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 2


----------



## Chanelr (1/11/18)

Happy Birthday.
@Anneries 
@Baker 
@Dewald_Muller 
@Soulx 
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (1/11/18)

Happy Birthday      

@Anneries 
@Baker 
@Dewald_Muller 
@Soulx 

Have a super awesome day!



Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## lesvaches (1/11/18)

Happy Birthday!
@Anneries 
@Baker 
@Dewald_Muller 
@Soulx

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (1/11/18)

Heppy Heppy!!

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (1/11/18)

Happy Birthday
@Anneries
@Baker
@Dewald_Muller
@Soulx
Have a Super Birthday!!!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (1/11/18)

@Anneries
@Baker
@Dewald_Muller
@Soulx
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (2/11/18)

Happy Birthday 
@bny69 
@Puppyy001 
@Rashid Essop Moosa 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Willyza (2/11/18)

@bny69 
@Puppyy001 
@Rashid Essop Moosa

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/11/18)

Happy Birthday 
@bny69 
@Puppyy001 
@Rashid Essop Moosa 
May you all have a awesome Friday Birthday

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Chanelr (2/11/18)

@bny69
@Puppyy001
@Rashid Essop Moosa
Have an awesome day.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## lesvaches (2/11/18)

Happy Birthday!
@bny69 
@Puppyy001 
@Rashid Essop Moosa

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (2/11/18)

Happy Birthday. Have a fantastic day.

@bny69 
@Puppyy001 
@Rashid Essop Moosa

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## JurgensSt (2/11/18)

@bny69 
@Puppyy001 
@Rashid Essop Moosa

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## SAVaper (2/11/18)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@bny69 
@Puppyy001 
@Rashid Essop Moosa

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Room Fogger (2/11/18)

Happy Birthday 
@bny69 
@Puppyy001 
@Rashid Essop Moosa 
 Have a superb Friday!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ddk1979 (2/11/18)

@bny69
@Puppyy001
@Rashid Essop Moosa
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Puppyy001 (2/11/18)

WOW, thank you all for the wishes

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## hot.chillie35 (2/11/18)

Happy Birthday     

@bny69
@Puppyy001
@Rashid Essop Moosa 
@Hoosain 

Have a super fantastic day  !



Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Resistance (2/11/18)

Happy Birthday
@bny69
@Puppyy001
@Rashid Essop Moosa
@Hoosain
Have a super birthday!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Dubz (3/11/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Duri 
@gatecrasherza1 
@Marko 
@Oceanic Vapes 
@Razzie 
@SinnerG 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## lesvaches (3/11/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Duri 
@gatecrasherza1 
@Marko 
@Oceanic Vapes 
@Razzie 
@SinnerG

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/11/18)

Happy Birthday 

@Duri 
@gatecrasherza1 
@Marko 
@Oceanic Vapes 
@Razzie 
@SinnerG 
May you all have a awesome Birthday

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (3/11/18)

A Very Happy Birthday to you.

@Duri 
@gatecrasherza1 
@Marko 
@Oceanic Vapes 
@Razzie 
@SinnerG

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Willyza (3/11/18)

@Duri 
@gatecrasherza1 
@Marko 
@Oceanic Vapes 
@Razzie 
@SinnerG

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Hooked (3/11/18)

Happy birthday @SinnerG! Have a great day and a great year!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (3/11/18)

@Duri
@gatecrasherza1
@Marko
@Oceanic Vapes
@Razzie
@SinnerG
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Resistance (3/11/18)

Happy Birthday
@Duri
@gatecrasherza1
@Marko
@Oceanic Vapes
@Razzie
@SinnerG
Hope you had a super Birthday!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Dubz (4/11/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Tanja 
@Waseem411 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## lesvaches (4/11/18)

Happy Birthday
@Tanja
@Waseem411
@Fransvr

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## hot.chillie35 (4/11/18)

Happy Birthday      

@Duri
@gatecrasherza1
@Marko
@Oceanic Vapes
@Razzie
@SinnerG

Hope u had an Awesome Birthday!



Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## hot.chillie35 (4/11/18)

Happy Birthday      

@Tanja 
@Waseem411 

Have a fantastic day!



Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/11/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Tanja
@Waseem411
@Fransvr
May you all have a awesome Birthday.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Willyza (4/11/18)

@Tanja 
@Waseem411

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Silver (4/11/18)

Happy birthday

@Tanja and @Waseem411 

Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## kittyjvr1 (4/11/18)

Happy birthday my love @Fransvr
Keep on vaping!!!!!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (4/11/18)

Happy Birthday to you.

@Tanja 
@Waseem411 
@Fransvr

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ddk1979 (4/11/18)

@Tanja
@Waseem411
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Resistance (4/11/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Tanja 
@Waseem411 
Have a super Birthday!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## hot.chillie35 (4/11/18)

Happy Birthday      

@Tanja 
@Waseem411 
@Fransvr

Have an Awesome Day !



Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Dubz (5/11/18)

Happy Birthday 
@eboo 
@PhilKloppers 
@RoSsIkId 
@Trishan Gounden 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Willyza (5/11/18)

@eboo 
@PhilKloppers 
@RoSsIkId 
@Trishan Gounden

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/11/18)

Happy Birthday 

@eboo 
@PhilKloppers 
@RoSsIkId 
@Trishan Gounden 
May you all have a awesome Birthday

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## lesvaches (5/11/18)

Happy Birthday 
@eboo 
@PhilKloppers 
@RoSsIkId 
@Trishan Gounden

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (5/11/18)

A very Happy Birthday to you.

@eboo 
@PhilKloppers 
@RoSsIkId 
@Trishan Gounden

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## JurgensSt (5/11/18)

Happy B'day

@eboo 
@PhilKloppers 
@RoSsIkId 
@Trishan Gounden

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## SAVaper (5/11/18)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@eboo 
@PhilKloppers 
@RoSsIkId 
@Trishan Gounden

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Chanelr (5/11/18)

Happy belated birthday to
@Tanja and @Waseem411 hope you had an awesome day.

And happy birthday to 
@eboo 
@PhilKloppers 
@RoSsIkId 
@Trishan Gounden

Have a fantastic Monday birthday.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ddk1979 (5/11/18)

@eboo
@PhilKloppers
@RoSsIkId
@Trishan Gounden
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Trishan Gounden (5/11/18)

Haha was not expecting this. Thanks guys and team. So very happy to be around here.

also a very Happy Birthday to @eboo @PhilKloppers @RoSsIkId

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 5


----------



## hot.chillie35 (5/11/18)

Happy Birthday      

@eboo 
@PhilKloppers 
@RoSsIkId 
@Trishan Gounden 

Have a awesome day!



Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Room Fogger (5/11/18)

@eboo 
@PhilKloppers 
@RoSsIkId 
@Trishan Gounden 
 Have a superb day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Resistance (5/11/18)

Happy Birthday 
@eboo 
@PhilKloppers 
@RoSsIkId 
@Trishan Gounden 
Have a super Birthday!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Dubz (6/11/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Clarissa 
@Joe_Doe 
@Khane002 
@MoB16Zah 
@muhammadmoola 
@Ryangriffon 
@Wade McDonald 
@Zah007 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/11/18)

Happy Birthday 

@Clarissa 
@Joe_Doe 
@Khane002 
@MoB16Zah 
@muhammadmoola 
@Ryangriffon 
@Wade McDonald 
@Zah007 
May you all have a awesome Birthday

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## hot.chillie35 (6/11/18)

Happy Birthday      

@Clarissa 
@Joe_Doe 
@Khane002 
@MoB16Zah 
@muhammadmoola 
@Ryangriffon 
@Wade McDonald 
@Zah007 

Have a fantastic day!



Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (6/11/18)

Wishing you all a very Happy Birthday.

@Clarissa 
@Joe_Doe 
@Khane002 
@MoB16Zah 
@muhammadmoola 
@Ryangriffon 
@Wade McDonald 
@Zah007

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## JurgensSt (6/11/18)

@Clarissa 
@Joe_Doe 
@Khane002 
@MoB16Zah 
@muhammadmoola 
@Ryangriffon 
@Wade McDonald 
@Zah007

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Chanelr (6/11/18)

Happy birthday
@Clarissa 
@Joe_Doe 
@Khane002 
@MoB16Zah 
@muhammadmoola 
@Ryangriffon 
@Wade McDonald 
@Zah007 
Have a superb day.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## lesvaches (6/11/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Clarissa 
@Joe_Doe 
@Khane002 
@MoB16Zah 
@muhammadmoola 
@Ryangriffon 
@Wade McDonald 
@Zah007

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Room Fogger (6/11/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Clarissa
@Joe_Doe
@Khane002
@MoB16Zah
@muhammadmoola

@Ryangriffon extra special wishes to the man with the best pipe collection on the forum, hope you enjoy them even more today.

@Wade McDonald
@Zah007
 Have a superb day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Hooked (6/11/18)

Happy birthday, @Clarissa of Avacare! Wishing you a lovely day!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Silver (6/11/18)

Happy birthday

@Ryangriffon , @Zah007 , @Wade McDonald 
@Clarissa , @Joe_Doe , @MoB16Zah 
@Khane002 , @muhammadmoola 

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Resistance (6/11/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Clarissa 
@Joe_Doe 
@Khane002 
@MoB16Zah 
@muhammadmoola 
@Ryangriffon 
@Wade McDonald 
@Zah007 
Have a super Birthday!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (6/11/18)

Hêppie Hêppie!!
@Clarissa 
@Joe_Doe 
@Khane002 
@MoB16Zah 
@muhammadmoola 
@Ryangriffon 
@Wade McDonald 
@Zah007

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Willyza (6/11/18)

@Clarissa 
@Joe_Doe 
@Khane002 
@MoB16Zah 
@muhammadmoola 
@Ryangriffon 
@Wade McDonald 
@Zah007

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## muhammadmoola (6/11/18)

Never expect this but thanks guys appreciate it 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 3


----------



## Animefaerie (6/11/18)

Happy birthday, may you all have many more!
@Clarissa 
@Joe_Doe 
@Khane002 
@MoB16Zah 
@muhammadmoola 
@Ryangriffon 
@Wade McDonald 
@Zah007

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ddk1979 (6/11/18)

@Clarissa
@Joe_Doe
@Khane002
@MoB16Zah
@muhammadmoola
@Ryangriffon
@Wade McDonald
@Zah007
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Joe_Doe (6/11/18)

Amazing, didnt wasnt aware there is such a thread. What a pleasant surprise. Thank you for the wishes

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 3


----------



## Dubz (7/11/18)

Happy Birthday 
@ARI 
@BlakMAgICIAN 
@cav5034 
@gavin 
@Leven Naicker 
@Muchis 
@Protect_747 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 2


----------



## ARI (7/11/18)

Dubz said:


> Happy Birthday
> @ARI
> @BlakMAgICIAN
> @cav5034
> ...


Thanks 
Hope the rest of you Birthday people have an amazing day 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 2


----------



## Muchis (7/11/18)

Thx vape fam

Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/11/18)

Happy Birthday 
@ARI 
@BlakMAgICIAN 
@cav5034 
@gavin 
@Leven Naicker 
@Muchis 
@Protect_747 
May you all have a awesome Birthday

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 2


----------



## Willyza (7/11/18)

@ARI 
@BlakMAgICIAN 
@cav5034 
@gavin 
@Leven Naicker 
@Muchis 
@Protect_747

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 3


----------



## lesvaches (7/11/18)

Happy Birthday 
@ARI 
@BlakMAgICIAN 
@cav5034 
@gavin 
@Leven Naicker 
@Muchis 
@Protect_747

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 2


----------



## Chanelr (7/11/18)

@ARI 
@BlakMAgICIAN 
@cav5034 
@gavin 
@Leven Naicker 
@Muchis 
@Protect_747 
Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 2


----------



## JurgensSt (7/11/18)

@ARI 
@BlakMAgICIAN 
@cav5034 
@gavin 
@Leven Naicker 
@Muchis 
@Protect_747

Reactions: Like 10 | Funny 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Room Fogger (7/11/18)

Happy Birthday 
@ARI 
@BlakMAgICIAN 
@cav5034 
@gavin 
@Leven Naicker 
@Muchis 
@Protect_747 
 Have a superb day!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (7/11/18)

A very Happy Birthday to all of you.

@ARI 
@BlakMAgICIAN 
@cav5034 
@gavin 
@Leven Naicker 
@Muchis 
@Protect_747

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 2


----------



## hot.chillie35 (7/11/18)

*Happy Birthday *

@ARI
@BlakMAgICIAN
@cav5034
@gavin
@Leven Naicker
@Muchis
@Protect_747

Have a super day

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 2


----------



## Zah007 (7/11/18)

ddk1979 said:


> View attachment 150642
> 
> 
> @Clarissa
> ...


Thanks so much really appreciate it

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## ddk1979 (7/11/18)

@ARI
@BlakMAgICIAN
@cav5034
@gavin
@Leven Naicker
@Muchis
@Protect_747

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 3


----------



## Resistance (7/11/18)

Happy Birthday
@ARI
@BlakMAgICIAN
@cav5034
@gavin
@Leven Naicker
@Muchis
@Protect_747
Have a super Birthday!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (8/11/18)

Happy Birthday 
@AnwarM 
@GuntherHubner117 
@michael dos santos 
@Robin Cilliers 
@roguemat 
@Schnitzel Frontier 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/11/18)

Happy Birthday 

@AnwarM 
@GuntherHubner117 
@michael dos santos 
@Robin Cilliers 
@roguemat 
@Schnitzel Frontier 

May you all have a awesome Birthday

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## lesvaches (8/11/18)

Happy Birthday!
@AnwarM 
@GuntherHubner117 
@michael dos santos 
@Robin Cilliers 
@roguemat 
@Schnitzel Frontier

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Room Fogger (8/11/18)

@AnwarM 
@GuntherHubner117 
@michael dos santos 
@Robin Cilliers 
@roguemat 
@Schnitzel Frontier 
 Have a superb day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Willyza (8/11/18)

@AnwarM 
@GuntherHubner117 
@michael dos santos 
@Robin Cilliers 
@roguemat 
@Schnitzel Frontier

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Silver (8/11/18)

Happy birthday 

@AnwarM , @GuntherHubner117 , @michael dos santos 
@Robin Cilliers , @roguemat , @Schnitzel Frontier 

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## JurgensSt (8/11/18)

@AnwarM 
@GuntherHubner117 
@michael dos santos 
@Robin Cilliers 
@roguemat 
@Schnitzel Frontier

Reactions: Like 11 | Funny 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (8/11/18)

Happy Birthday 
@AnwarM
@GuntherHubner117
@michael dos santos
@Robin Cilliers
@roguemat
@Schnitzel Frontier
Have a super fantastic day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Cynarius (8/11/18)

@AnwarM
@GuntherHubner117
@michael dos santos
@Robin Cilliers
@roguemat
@Schnitzel Frontier

Happy bday guys have a fantastic one

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Resistance (8/11/18)

Happy Birthday
@AnwarM
@GuntherHubner117
@michael dos santos
@Robin Cilliers
@roguemat
@Schnitzel Frontier
Have a super Birthday!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Chanelr (8/11/18)

Happy birthdays

@AnwarM 
@GuntherHubner117 
@michael dos santos 
@Robin Cilliers 
@roguemat 
@Schnitzel Frontier 

Have a super duper day

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (8/11/18)

Hope you have a very Happy Birthday.

@AnwarM 
@GuntherHubner117 
@michael dos santos 
@Robin Cilliers 
@roguemat 
@Schnitzel Frontier

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (8/11/18)

Happy Happy Gang!

@AnwarM 
@GuntherHubner117 
@michael dos santos 
@Robin Cilliers 
@roguemat 
@Schnitzel Frontier

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ddk1979 (8/11/18)

@AnwarM
@GuntherHubner117
@michael dos santos
@Robin Cilliers
@roguemat
@Schnitzel Frontier
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Dubz (9/11/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Esheli 
@HotRod19579 
@Milan090 
@Tashveer 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 1


----------



## Willyza (9/11/18)

@Esheli 
@HotRod19579 
@Milan090 
@Tashveer

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/11/18)

Happy Birthday 


@Esheli 
@HotRod19579 
@Milan090 
@Tashveer 
May you all have a awesome Birthday.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (9/11/18)

Happy Birthday to you.

@Esheli 
@HotRod19579 
@Milan090 
@Tashveer

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## lesvaches (9/11/18)

Happy Birthday!
@Esheli 
@HotRod19579 
@Milan090 
@Tashveer

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Chanelr (9/11/18)

A special happy birthday to @Esheli .
And also happy birthday to
@HotRod19579 
@Milan090 
@Tashveer 
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Resistance (9/11/18)

Happy Birthday
@Esheli
@HotRod19579
@Milan090
@Tashveer
Have a super Birthday!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## JurgensSt (9/11/18)

@Esheli
@HotRod19579
@Milan090
@Tashveer

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## baksteen8168 (9/11/18)

Happy Birthday Everyone! Have an Awesome weekend and a blessed year!

Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Room Fogger (9/11/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Esheli 
@HotRod19579 
@Milan090 
@Tashveer 
 Have a superd Friday!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ddk1979 (9/11/18)

@Esheli
@HotRod19579
@Milan090
@Tashveer
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## hot.chillie35 (9/11/18)

Happy Birthday

@Esheli 
@HotRod19579 
@Milan090 
@Tashveer 

Have a super awesome day

!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Cynarius (9/11/18)

@Esheli 
@HotRod19579 
@Milan090 
@Tashveer

Friday and ur birthday have a super one

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Hooked (9/11/18)

Happy Birthday @Esheli and may you have a WONDERful day!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Silver (9/11/18)

Happy birthday

@Esheli , @HotRod19579 
@Milan090 , @Tashveer 

Hope you had a good day amd enjoy the weekend!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Dubz (10/11/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Nellyboy 
@Pyro 
@titusmagnificus 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/11/18)

Happy Birthday 


@Nellyboy 
@Pyro 
@titusmagnificus 
May you all have a awesome Birthday.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## lesvaches (10/11/18)

Happy Birthday!
@Nellyboy 
@Pyro 
@titusmagnificus

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## JurgensSt (10/11/18)

Happy Birthday!

@Nellyboy 
@Pyro 
@titusmagnificus

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Willyza (10/11/18)

@Nellyboy 
@Pyro 
@titusmagnificus

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (10/11/18)

Have a very Happy Birthday.

@Nellyboy 
@Pyro 
@titusmagnificus

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Room Fogger (10/11/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Nellyboy 
@Pyro 
@titusmagnificus 
 Have a super Saturday birthday!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Chanelr (10/11/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Nellyboy 
@Pyro 
@titusmagnificus

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ddk1979 (10/11/18)

@Nellyboy
@Pyro
@titusmagnificus
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Dubz (11/11/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Garfield 
@Homer 
@MR_F 
@peptidoglikan 
@Twincam 16 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/11/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Garfield 
@Homer 
@MR_F 
@peptidoglikan 
@Twincam 16 
May you all have a awesome Birthday.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Willyza (11/11/18)

@Garfield
@Homer
@MR_F
@peptidoglikan
@Twincam 16

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## lesvaches (11/11/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Garfield 
@Homer 
@MR_F 
@peptidoglikan 
@Twincam 16

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## JurgensSt (11/11/18)

Happy Bday

@Garfield 
@Homer 
@MR_F 
@peptidoglikan 
@Twincam 16



Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (11/11/18)

Have a very Happy Birthday.

@Garfield 
@Homer 
@MR_F 
@peptidoglikan 
@Twincam 16

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (11/11/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Garfield 
@Homer 
@MR_F 
@peptidoglikan 
@Twincam 16 
  Have a superb day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Chanelr (11/11/18)

Happy Birthday
@Garfield 
@Homer 
@MR_F 
@peptidoglikan 
@Twincam 16 
Have a good one

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Resistance (11/11/18)

Happy belated

@Nellyboy
@Pyro
@titusmagnificus
Hope you had an awesome Birthday.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Resistance (11/11/18)

Happy Birthday
@Garfield 
@Homer 
@MR_F 
@peptidoglikan 
@Twincam 16 
Have an awesome Birthday!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ddk1979 (11/11/18)

@Garfield
@Homer
@MR_F
@peptidoglikan
@Twincam 16
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## hot.chillie35 (11/11/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Garfield 
@Homer 
@MR_F 
@peptidoglikan 
@Twincam 16 
Have a super fantastic day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Dubz (12/11/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Pranav 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/11/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Pranav 
May you have a awesome Birthday.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## lesvaches (12/11/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Pranav

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Willyza (12/11/18)

@Pranav

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Resistance (12/11/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Pranav 
Have a super Birthday!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Room Fogger (12/11/18)

@Pranav 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## hot.chillie35 (12/11/18)

Happy Birthday 

@Pranav

Have a super awesome day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## JurgensSt (12/11/18)

@Pranav

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Chanelr (12/11/18)

@Pranav 
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (12/11/18)

I hope you have a very Happy Birthday @Pranav .

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (12/11/18)

Lekker Lekker @Pranav ! hope you have a good one!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## ddk1979 (12/11/18)

@Pranav
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Havana Vape Co (14/11/18)

hot.chillie35 said:


> Happy belated birthday
> 
> @HapticSimian
> @Havana Vape Club
> ...


Thank you 

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Dubz (15/11/18)

Happy Birthday 
@SpiralSequence 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/11/18)

Happy Birthday 
@SpiralSequence 
May you have a awesome Birthday

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## lesvaches (15/11/18)

Happy Birthday 
@SpiralSequence

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## hot.chillie35 (15/11/18)

Happy Birthday 

@SpiralSequence

Have a super fantastic day !

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (15/11/18)

Hope you have a very Happy Birthday @SpiralSequence .

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## JurgensSt (15/11/18)

@SpiralSequence

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## SAVaper (15/11/18)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@SpiralSequence

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Chanelr (15/11/18)

happy birthday 
@SpiralSequence
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ddk1979 (15/11/18)

@SpiralSequence
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Resistance (15/11/18)

Happy Birthday 
@SpiralSequence 
Hope your day was Awesome!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Dubz (16/11/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Panos 
@raihaan 
@Ruben 
@Silent Echo 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## lesvaches (16/11/18)

Happy Birthday!
@Panos 
@raihaan 
@Ruben 
@Silent Echo

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Willyza (16/11/18)

@Panos 
@raihaan 
@Ruben 
@Silent Echo

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/11/18)

Happy Birthday 

@Panos 
@raihaan 
@Ruben 
@Silent Echo 
May you all have a awesome Birthday

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (16/11/18)

Wishing you a very Happy Birthday !

@Panos 
@raihaan 
@Ruben 
@Silent Echo

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Chanelr (16/11/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Panos 
@raihaan 
@Ruben 
@Silent Echo 
Have an awesome Friday birthday

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Ruben (16/11/18)

Thanx alot guys(and girls) much appreciated

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4


----------



## SAVaper (16/11/18)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Panos 
@raihaan 
@Ruben 
@Silent Echo

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (16/11/18)

Happy Hatchday!

@Panos 
@raihaan 
@Ruben 
@Silent Echo

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## JurgensSt (16/11/18)

@Panos 
@raihaan 
@Ruben 
@Silent Echo

Reactions: Like 10 | Funny 1


----------



## Room Fogger (16/11/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Panos 
@raihaan 
@Ruben 
@Silent Echo 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## raihaan (16/11/18)

thanks everyone!

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 3


----------



## ddk1979 (16/11/18)

@Panos
@raihaan
@Ruben
@Silent Echo
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## titusmagnificus (16/11/18)

Thank you !!!


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 3


----------



## Dubz (17/11/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Divan24 
@Ecstatic_Sage 
@halos 
@Jp... 
@Kuhlkatz 
@Pindyman 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/11/18)

Happy Birthday 


@Divan24
@Ecstatic_Sage
@halos
@Jp...
@Kuhlkatz
@Pindyman

May you all have a awesome Birthday

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## lesvaches (17/11/18)

Happy Birthday!
@Divan24 
@Ecstatic_Sage 
@halos 
@Jp... 
@Kuhlkatz 
@Pindyman

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (17/11/18)

@Divan24 
@Ecstatic_Sage 
@halos 
@Jp... 
@Kuhlkatz 
@Pindyman

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt (17/11/18)

Happy Birthday!

@Divan24 
@Ecstatic_Sage 
@halos 
@Jp... 
@Kuhlkatz 
@Pindyman 



Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (17/11/18)

A very Happy Birthday to all of you.

@Divan24 
@Ecstatic_Sage 
@halos 
@Jp... 
@Kuhlkatz 
@Pindyman

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (17/11/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Divan24 
@Ecstatic_Sage 
@halos 
@Jp... 
@Kuhlkatz 
@Pindyman 
 Have a superb day!

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr (17/11/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Divan24 
@Ecstatic_Sage 
@halos 
@Jp... 
@Kuhlkatz 
@Pindyman 
Have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (17/11/18)

Happy birthday to 

@Divan24 , @Ecstatic_Sage
@halos , @Jp... , @Pindyman 

Hope you had a great day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Silver (17/11/18)

And a very special birthday wish to a special member of our Admin & Mod team

This man is dedicated and loyal, solid and dependable. He has done a lot for the forum and has helped so much with past events and VapeCons. He is a knowledgeable passionate vaper and knows his vaping well. Also very diplomatic and friendly, yet firm when called for.

@Kuhlkatz , thank you for all you have done ! You rock big time 

Hope you had a great day and having a good birthday weekend!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (17/11/18)

Thanks for all the Birthday wishes everyone ! It's highly appreciated. 

To all the people that make frequent (or infrequent) appearances in this thread : Thanks for ensuring that all of the regular ECIGSSA visitors gets a Happy Birthday wish. It may be a small gesture, but you guys & girls rock big time ! 


Happy Birthday to all the members sharing the same date :
 @Divan24 , @Ecstatic_Sage , @halos , @Jp... and @Pindyman 

I hope you all had a great relaxing day. Best wishes for the year ahead !

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Kuhlkatz (17/11/18)

Silver said:


> And a very special birthday wish to a special member of our Admin & Mod team
> 
> This man is dedicated and loyal, solid and dependable. He has done a lot for the forum and has helped so much with past events and VapeCons. He is a knowledgeable passionate vaper and knows his vaping well. Also very diplomatic and friendly, yet firm when called for.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the well wishes @Silver , it's highly appreciated.
Unfortunately it's that time of year where everything needs to be completed before the big freeze on changes in December, so I spent most of the day at work. Back home now and relaxing while catching up on the forum, so things are already MUCH better

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Room Fogger (17/11/18)

Extra special birthday wishes to
 @Kuhlkatz 
 Thanks for your effort in keeping the family 
 Online and inline, and of course the 
 manual Labor at Vapecons so we can enjoy ourselves!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (17/11/18)

Haha, thanks @Room Fogger . 
We usually just rock up on the due days, carry some stuff around, fix goodies to walls and fences and then spend the rest of the time trying to find @Silver or @Rob Fisher  The best part is usually meeting up with old friends again, and of course adding faces to the many names you encounter on here daily.

@Silver and @Stroodlepuff are the real champs for the events. Manual labour tasks are far easier to handle than a permanent headache from trying to piece a huge logistics puzzle together 
As long as most of the people have a good time and enjoy themselves, it's always worth it.

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Dubz (18/11/18)

Happy Birthday 
@feverishchaos 
@Maximum 
@St jonn 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/11/18)

Happy Birthday 
@feverishchaos 
@Maximum 
@St jonn 
May you all have a awesome Birthday!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (18/11/18)

Hope you have a very Happy Birthday.

@feverishchaos 
@Maximum 
@St jonn

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## lesvaches (18/11/18)

Happy Birthday!
@feverishchaos 
@Maximum 
@St jonn

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Willyza (18/11/18)

@feverishchaos 
@Maximum 
@St jonn

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## JurgensSt (18/11/18)

Happy Bday

@feverishchaos 
@Maximum 
@St jonn



Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Room Fogger (18/11/18)

Happy Birthday 
@feverishchaos 
@Maximum 
@St jonn 
 Have a superb day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Chanelr (18/11/18)

@feverishchaos 
@Maximum 
@St jonn 
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ddk1979 (18/11/18)

Belated Birthday Wishes to :
@Divan24
@Ecstatic_Sage
@halos
@Jp...
@Kuhlkatz
@Pindyman
Hope you all had an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (18/11/18)

@feverishchaos
@Maximum
@St jonn
Hope you all had an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Dubz (19/11/18)

Happy Birthday 
@dannler 
@Karriem 
@Wheeesh 
@Yatie 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## lesvaches (19/11/18)

Happy Birthday!
@dannler 
@Karriem 
@Wheeesh 
@Yatie

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/11/18)

Happy Birthday 

@dannler 
@Karriem 
@Wheeesh 
@Yatie 

May you all have a super Awesome Birthday.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Willyza (19/11/18)

@dannler 
@Karriem 
@Wheeesh 
@Yatie

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Resistance (19/11/18)

Happy belated Birthday!

@Panos 
@raihaan 
@Ruben 
@Silent Echo 
@Divan24 
@Ecstatic_Sage
@halos 
@Jp... 
@Pindyman 
@Kuhlkatz

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (19/11/18)

Happy Birthday 
@dannler 
@Karriem 
@Wheeesh 
@Yatie 

Have a super awesone day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Resistance (19/11/18)

Happy belated Birthday 
@feverishchaos 
@Maximum 
@St jonn

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Resistance (19/11/18)

Happy Birthday 
@dannler 
@Karriem 
@Wheeesh 
@Yatie 

Have a super Birthday!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Resistance (19/11/18)

Happy Birthday 
@dannler 
@Karriem 
@Wheeesh 
@Yatie 
Have a super Birthday!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## JurgensSt (19/11/18)

@dannler 
@Karriem 
@Wheeesh 
@Yatie 

Happy Birthday

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (19/11/18)

Happy Birthday

@dannler 
@Karriem 
@Wheeesh 
@Yatie 

Have a great day !

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## SAVaper (19/11/18)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@dannler 
@Karriem 
@Wheeesh 
@Yatie

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Chanelr (19/11/18)

Happy Birthday 
@dannler 
@Karriem 
@Wheeesh 
@Yatie

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## ddk1979 (19/11/18)

@dannler
@Karriem
@Wheeesh
@Yatie
Hope you all have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Room Fogger (19/11/18)

Happy Birthday 
@dannler 
@Karriem 
@Wheeesh 
@Yatie 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Dubz (20/11/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Ahmed 44 
@Brenden 
@Green Ranger 
@Pinksunshine 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## lesvaches (20/11/18)

Happy Birthday!
@Ahmed 44 
@Brenden 
@Green Ranger 
@Pinksunshine

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/11/18)

Happy Birthday 

@Ahmed 44 
@Brenden 
@Green Ranger 
@Pinksunshine 
May you all have a awesome Birthday.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Willyza (20/11/18)

@Ahmed 44 
@Brenden 
@Green Ranger 
@Pinksunshine

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## JurgensSt (20/11/18)

@Ahmed 44 
@Brenden 
@Green Ranger 
@Pinksunshine

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## hot.chillie35 (20/11/18)

Happy Birthday 

@Ahmed 44 
@Brenden 
@Green Ranger 
@Pinksunshine 

Have a super fantadtic

day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## SAVaper (20/11/18)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Ahmed 44 
@Brenden 
@Green Ranger 
@Pinksunshine

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Chanelr (20/11/18)

Happy birthdays to
@Ahmed 44 
@Brenden 
@Green Ranger 
@Pinksunshine
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Room Fogger (20/11/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Ahmed 44 
@Brenden 
@Green Ranger 
@Pinksunshine 
 Have a superb day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ddk1979 (20/11/18)

@Ahmed 44
@Brenden
@Green Ranger
@Pinksunshine
Hope you all have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (20/11/18)

I hope you all have a very Happy Birthday !!!

@Ahmed 44
@Brenden
@Green Ranger
@Pinksunshine

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Ecstatic_Sage (20/11/18)

Thank you guys

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 4


----------



## Dubz (21/11/18)

Happy Birthday 
@arbdullah 
@BigGuy 
@BubiSparks 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## lesvaches (21/11/18)

Happy Birthday!
@arbdullah
@BigGuy
@BubiSparks

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/11/18)

Happy Birthday 

@BigGuy ( From Sir Vape)
@arbdullah 
@BubiSparks 
May you all have a awesome Birthday

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (21/11/18)

Happy Birthday!
@arbdullah
@BigGuy
@BubiSparks

Have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr (21/11/18)

Happy birthday
@arbdullah 
@BigGuy 
@BubiSparks 
Have fantastic day.

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (21/11/18)

@arbdullah 
@BigGuy 
@BubiSparks

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (21/11/18)

Happy Birthday. I hope you have a great day.

@arbdullah 
@BigGuy 
@BubiSparks

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (21/11/18)

Happy belated Birthday 
@Ahmed 44 
@Brenden 
@Green Ranger 
@Pinksunshine hope you had a super Birthday!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Resistance (21/11/18)

Happy Birthday 
@arbdullah 
@BigGuy 
@BubiSparks 
Have a super Birthday!

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (21/11/18)

Happy birthday

@BubiSparks , @arbdullah

Hope you have a great day!


And a special wish to @BigGuy from Sir Vape
Thanks for all you do and have done for the community!
May you have a great year ahead!

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Cornelius (21/11/18)

Happy Cake and Candy 
@arbdullah 
@BigGuy 
@BubiSparks 
Have a super Birthday!

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (21/11/18)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@arbdullah 
@BigGuy 
@BubiSparks

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt (21/11/18)

@arbdullah 
@BigGuy 
@BubiSparks

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (21/11/18)

Happy Birthday 
@arbdullah 
@BubiSparks 
And special wishes to the bearded giant, @BigGuy of Sir Vape
 Hope you all Have a superb day!  Keep it Cloudy

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 2


----------



## BigGuy (21/11/18)

Thank you for the wishes folks.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## BubiSparks (21/11/18)

Thanks all for the wishes!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 5


----------



## ddk1979 (21/11/18)

@arbdullah
@BigGuy
@BubiSparks
Hope you all have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## arbdullah (21/11/18)

Thanks everyone!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5


----------



## Dubz (22/11/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Geldart39 
@wazarmoto 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## lesvaches (22/11/18)

Happy Birthday!
@Geldart39 
@wazarmoto 
​

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/11/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Geldart39 
@wazarmoto 
May you both have a Awesome Birthday.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Resistance (22/11/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Geldart39 
@wazarmoto 
Have a super Birthday!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Chanelr (22/11/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Geldart39 
@wazarmoto 
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 9 | Dislike 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (22/11/18)

Have a great Birthday!

@Geldart39 
@wazarmoto

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## SAVaper (22/11/18)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Geldart39 
@wazarmoto

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Room Fogger (22/11/18)

@Geldart39 
@wazarmoto 
 Have a super birthday!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (22/11/18)

Happy Happy Chappies!

@Geldart39 
@wazarmoto

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Willyza (22/11/18)

@Geldart39 
@wazarmoto

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Cornelius (22/11/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Geldart39 
@wazarmoto

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ddk1979 (22/11/18)

@Geldart39
@wazarmoto
Hope you all have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Cynarius (22/11/18)

@Geldart39 
@wazarmoto 

Happy birthday have a good toot

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## hot.chillie35 (22/11/18)

Happy Birthday 

@Geldart39 
@wazarmoto 


Have a super awesome day!

Reactions: Like 9 | Dislike 1


----------



## wazarmoto (22/11/18)

Thanks all

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## Dubz (23/11/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Krogster 
@ZeeRSA 
@Zenzen 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/11/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Krogster 
@ZeeRSA 
@Zenzen 
May you all have a awesome Birthday

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## lesvaches (23/11/18)

Happy Birthday!
@Krogster 
@ZeeRSA 
@Zenzen

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## hot.chillie35 (23/11/18)

Happy Birthday 

@Krogster 
@ZeeRSA 
@Zenzen 


Have a super awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Resistance (23/11/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Krogster 
@ZeeRSA 
@Zenzen 
Have a super Birthday!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Willyza (23/11/18)

@Krogster 
@ZeeRSA 
@Zenzen

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Chanelr (23/11/18)

Happy Birthday
@Krogster 
@ZeeRSA 
@Zenzen 
Have a super Friday Birthday

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (23/11/18)

Happy Birthday to you.

@Krogster 
@ZeeRSA 
@Zenzen

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (23/11/18)

Ag lekker lekker boys!

@Krogster 
@ZeeRSA 
@Zenzen

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## JurgensSt (23/11/18)

@Krogster 
@ZeeRSA 
@Zenzen

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Room Fogger (23/11/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Krogster 
@ZeeRSA 
@Zenzen 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ddk1979 (23/11/18)

@Krogster
@ZeeRSA
@Zenzen
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Cornelius (23/11/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Krogster 
@ZeeRSA 
@Zenzen

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ZeeRSA (23/11/18)

Thanks for all the birthday wishes guys, much appreciated!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## Dubz (24/11/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Aydhin 
@Cush 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## lesvaches (24/11/18)

Happy Birthday!
@Aydhin 
@Cush

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/11/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Aydhin 
@Cush 
May you both have a awesome Birthday

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## hot.chillie35 (24/11/18)

Happy Birthday 

@Aydhin 
@Cush 

Have a super awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Room Fogger (24/11/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Aydhin 
@Cush 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (24/11/18)

Wishing you a very Happy Birthday.

@Aydhin 
@Cush

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Resistance (24/11/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Aydhin 
@Cush 
Have a super Birthday!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Willyza (24/11/18)

@Aydhin 
@Cush

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Chanelr (24/11/18)

Happy Birthday
@Aydhin 
@Cush 

Have a great day

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ddk1979 (24/11/18)

@Aydhin
@Cush
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Dubz (25/11/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Derkster_122 
@DrKolver 
@kashmier fortune 
@mIshBeanie 
@tool 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/11/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Derkster_122 
@DrKolver 
@kashmier fortune 
@mIshBeanie 
@tool 

May you all have have a awesome Birthday

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## lesvaches (25/11/18)

Happy Birthday!
@Derkster_122 
@DrKolver 
@kashmier fortune 
@mIshBeanie 
@tool

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Silver (25/11/18)

Happy birthday

@Derkster_122 , @DrKolver 
@tool , @kashmier fortune , @mIshBeanie 

Hope you have a great day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## JurgensSt (25/11/18)

Happy birthday

@Derkster_122 
@DrKolver 
@kashmier fortune 
@mIshBeanie 
@tool 



Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Room Fogger (25/11/18)

@Derkster_122 
@DrKolver 
@kashmier fortune 
@mIshBeanie 
@tool 
 Wishes for a super birthday!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Chanelr (25/11/18)

Happy Birthday

@Derkster_122 
@DrKolver 
@kashmier fortune 
@mIshBeanie 
@tool

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Resistance (25/11/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Derkster_122 
@DrKolver 
@kashmier fortune 
@mIshBeanie 
@tool 
Have a super Birthday!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (25/11/18)

Hope you all have a very Happy Birthday !

@Derkster_122 
@DrKolver 
@kashmier fortune 
@mIshBeanie 
@tool

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ddk1979 (25/11/18)

@Derkster_122
@DrKolver
@kashmier fortune
@mIshBeanie
@tool
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Willyza (25/11/18)

@Derkster_122 
@DrKolver 
@kashmier fortune 
@mIshBeanie 
@tool

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## hot.chillie35 (25/11/18)

Happy Birthday 

@Derkster_122 
@DrKolver 
@kashmier fortune 
@mIshBeanie 
@tool 

Have a super awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Dubz (26/11/18)

Happy Birthday 
@blujeenz 
@ChrisAngel447 
@Don Dugdale 
@Mac75 
@mike smith 
@Vapesquared 
@wackytebacky 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 2


----------



## lesvaches (26/11/18)

Happy Birthday!
@blujeenz 
@ChrisAngel447 
@Don Dugdale 
@Mac75 
@mike smith 
@Vapesquared 
@wackytebacky

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/11/18)

Happy Birthday 

@blujeenz 
@ChrisAngel447 
@Don Dugdale 
@Mac75 
@mike smith 
@Vapesquared 
@wackytebacky 
May you all have have a awedome birthday.

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (26/11/18)

I hope you all have a fantastic Birthday !!!

@blujeenz 
@ChrisAngel447 
@Don Dugdale 
@Mac75 
@mike smith 
@Vapesquared 
@wackytebacky

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 2


----------



## Willyza (26/11/18)

@blujeenz 
@ChrisAngel447 
@Don Dugdale 
@Mac75 
@mike smith 
@Vapesquared 
@wackytebacky

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 2


----------



## Room Fogger (26/11/18)

Happy Birthday 
@blujeenz 
@ChrisAngel447 
@Don Dugdale 
@Mac75 
@mike smith 
@Vapesquared 
@wackytebacky 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 2


----------



## hot.chillie35 (26/11/18)

Happy Birthday 

@blujeenz 
@ChrisAngel447 
@Don Dugdale 
@Mac75 
@mike smith 
@Vapesquared 
@wackytebacky 

Have a super fantastic day!

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 2


----------



## JurgensSt (26/11/18)

@blujeenz 
@ChrisAngel447 
@Don Dugdale 
@Mac75 
@mike smith 
@Vapesquared 
@wackytebacky

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 2


----------



## Chanelr (26/11/18)

Happy birthday
@blujeenz 
@ChrisAngel447 
@Don Dugdale 
@Mac75 
@mike smith 
@Vapesquared 
@wackytebacky 
Hope you all have an awesome day

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 2


----------



## Resistance (26/11/18)

Happy Birthday 
@blujeenz 
@ChrisAngel447 
@Don Dugdale 
@Mac75 
@mike smith 
@Vapesquared 
@wackytebacky 
Have a super Birthday!

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 2


----------



## Mac75 (26/11/18)

Happy birthday!!!
@blujeenz 
@ChrisAngel447 
@Don Dugdale 
@mike smith 
@Vapesquared 
@wackytebacky

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cornelius (26/11/18)

Happy birthday
@blujeenz
@ChrisAngel447
@Don Dugdale
@mike smith
@Vapesquared
@wackytebacky

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (26/11/18)

@blujeenz - miss all your comments on the forum, eagerly awaiting your return, but hope you had a great birthday
@ChrisAngel447
@Don Dugdale
@Mac75
@mike smith
@Vapesquared
@wackytebacky
Almost missed it but I hope you all had an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 2


----------



## Dubz (27/11/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Mender31 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/11/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Mender31 
May you have a awesome Birthday

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## hot.chillie35 (27/11/18)

Happy Birthday 

@Mender31 

Have a super fantastic day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Resistance (27/11/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Mender31 
Have a super Birthday!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Chanelr (27/11/18)

Happy birthday
@Mender31 
Have an awesome day

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## lesvaches (27/11/18)

Happy Birthday!
@Mender31

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Room Fogger (27/11/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Mender31 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (27/11/18)

I hope that you have a very Happy Birthday @Mender31 .

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Kuhlkatz (27/11/18)

Belated Happy Birthday wishes to @blujeenz , @ChrisAngel447 , @Don Dugdale , @Mac75 , @mike smith , @Vapesquared and @wackytebacky 

I hope you all had a fantastic day. Best wishes for the year ahead !

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 2


----------



## Kuhlkatz (27/11/18)

Happy Birthday @Mender31 

Hope you have a great day !

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Willyza (27/11/18)

@Mender31

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## JurgensSt (27/11/18)

@Mender31

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ddk1979 (27/11/18)

@Mender31
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Dubz (28/11/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Justin Julius 
@Moomba 
@Smoky Jordan 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Willyza (28/11/18)

@Justin Julius 
@Moomba 
@Smoky Jordan

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/11/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Justin Julius 
@Moomba 
@Smoky Jordan 

May you all have a awesome Birthday

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## lesvaches (28/11/18)

Happy Birthday!
@Justin Julius 
@Moomba 
@Smoky Jordan

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Chanelr (28/11/18)

Happy birthday gents.
@Justin Julius 
@Moomba 
@Smoky Jordan 
Have a fantastic day

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## JurgensSt (28/11/18)

@Justin Julius 
@Moomba 
@Smoky Jordan

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Resistance (28/11/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Justin Julius 
@Moomba 
@Smoky Jordan 
Have a super Birthday!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Smoky Jordan (28/11/18)

Thank you for the birthday wishes

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## hot.chillie35 (28/11/18)

Happy Birthday

@Justin Julius
@Moomba
@Smoky Jordan

Have a super awesome day!





Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (28/11/18)

Hope you have a very Happy Birthday

@Justin Julius
@Moomba
@Smoky Jordan

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ddk1979 (28/11/18)

@Justin Julius
@Moomba
@Smoky Jordan
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Room Fogger (28/11/18)

@Justin Julius 
@Moomba 
@Smoky Jordan 
Have a superb day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (28/11/18)

Happy Happy

@Justin Julius 
@Moomba 
@Smoky Jordan

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Martin Narainsamy (28/11/18)

A VERY HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU ALL. MAY ALL YOUR WISHES COME TRUE ON THIS DAY!!!
@Justin Julius @Moomba @Smoky Jordan

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Cornelius (28/11/18)

Happy Happy

@Justin Julius
@Moomba
@Smoky Jordan

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Dubz (29/11/18)

Happy Birthday 
@BaD Mountain 
@shloopie 
@Yiannaki 
@yolan213 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## lesvaches (29/11/18)

Happy Birthday!
@BaD Mountain 
@shloopie 
@Yiannaki 
@yolan213

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/11/18)

Happy Birthday 
@BaD Mountain 
@shloopie 
@Yiannaki 
@yolan213 

May you all have a awesome Birthday

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (29/11/18)

Happy Birthday 

@BaD Mountain 
@shloopie 
@Yiannaki 
@yolan213 

Have a super fantastic day!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (29/11/18)

@BaD Mountain 
@shloopie 
@Yiannaki 
@yolan213

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (29/11/18)

Have a very Happy Birthday

@BaD Mountain 
@shloopie 
@Yiannaki 
@yolan213

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr (29/11/18)

Happy happy Birthday
@BaD Mountain 
@shloopie 
@Yiannaki 
@yolan213 
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Room Fogger (29/11/18)

Happy Birthday 
@BaD Mountain 
@shloopie 
@Yiannaki 
@yolan213 
 Have a superb day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Resistance (29/11/18)

Happy Birthday 
@BaD Mountain 
@shloopie 
@Yiannaki 
@yolan213 
Have a super Birthday!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## JurgensSt (29/11/18)

@BaD Mountain 
@shloopie 
@Yiannaki 
@yolan213

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ddk1979 (29/11/18)

@BaD Mountain
@shloopie
@Yiannaki
@yolan213
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Martin Narainsamy (29/11/18)

Happy Birthday and have a great day!
@BaD Mountain @shloopie @Yiannaki @yolan213
If I missed anybody, then make sure you enjoy your birthday as well.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Cornelius (29/11/18)

Happy Birthday
@BaD Mountain
@shloopie
@Yiannaki
@yolan213

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Dubz (30/11/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Byakko 
@Jaiden22 
@skola 
@wnstnm1ll3r 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## lesvaches (30/11/18)

Happy Birthday!
@Byakko 
@Jaiden22 
@skola 
@wnstnm1ll3r

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (30/11/18)

Happy Birthday 

@Byakko 
@Jaiden22 
@skola 
@wnstnm1ll3r 

Have a super fantastic day !



Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/11/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Byakko 
@Jaiden22 
@skola 
@wnstnm1ll3r 
May you all have a Awesome Birthday

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (30/11/18)

@Byakko 
@Jaiden22 
@skola 
@wnstnm1ll3r

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr (30/11/18)

@Byakko
@Jaiden22
@skola
@wnstnm1ll3r

Hope you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (30/11/18)

Hope you have a very Happy Birthday 

@Byakko
@Jaiden22
@skola
@wnstnm1ll3r

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt (30/11/18)

@Byakko
@Jaiden22
@skola
@wnstnm1ll3r

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (30/11/18)

@Byakko 
@Jaiden22 
@skola 
@wnstnm1ll3r 

 Wishes for an awesome birthday

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (30/11/18)

@Byakko
@Jaiden22
@skola
@wnstnm1ll3r
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (30/11/18)

Happy birthday to those who had birthdays the last few days.
Been offline for a bit

@blujeenz , @Mac75 
@wackytebacky - cloud blowing champion!
@Smoky Jordan 
@BaD Mountain from Rebel Revolution Vape
@Yiannaki and @skola 

And to all the others that I missed

Hope you had a great birthday week - and have a good weekend!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 3


----------



## Resistance (1/12/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Byakko
@Jaiden22
@skola
@wnstnm1ll3r 
Have a super Birthday!

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (1/12/18)

@greybush 
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (1/12/18)

Hae a great Birthday @greybush .

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Room Fogger (1/12/18)

Happy birthday @greybush , wishes for a great day.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Resistance (1/12/18)

Happy birthday @greybush 
Hope your day is awesome!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## hot.chillie35 (1/12/18)

Happy birthday 

@greybush 

hope u had an awesome day

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## lesvaches (1/12/18)

Happy Birthday!
@greybush

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Dubz (2/12/18)

Happy Birthday 
@denaram 
@GMJR 
@Hardtail1969 
@Izak Eloff 
@WELIHF 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Willyza (2/12/18)

@denaram
@GMJR
@Hardtail1969
@Izak Eloff
@WELIHF

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/12/18)

Happy Birthday 

@denaram 
@GMJR 
@Hardtail1969 
@Izak Eloff 
@WELIHF 
May you all have a awesome Birthday

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Chanelr (2/12/18)

Happy belated birthday @greybush.
And happy birthday
@denaram 
@GMJR 
@Hardtail1969 
@Izak Eloff 
@WELIHF 
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## JurgensSt (2/12/18)

Happy Birthday to you all

@denaram 
@GMJR
@Hardtail1969
@Izak Eloff
@WELIHF



Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## lesvaches (2/12/18)

Happy Birthday!
@denaram 
@GMJR 
@Hardtail1969 
@Izak Eloff 
@WELIHF

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (2/12/18)

Hope you all have a very Happy Birthday !!

@denaram 
@GMJR 
@Hardtail1969 
@Izak Eloff 
@WELIHF

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Room Fogger (2/12/18)

Happy Birthday 
@denaram 
@GMJR 
@Hardtail1969 
@Izak Eloff 
@WELIHF 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ddk1979 (2/12/18)

@denaram
@GMJR
@Hardtail1969
@Izak Eloff
@WELIHF
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Hardtail1969 (2/12/18)

Thanks everyone!

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5


----------



## Izak Eloff (2/12/18)

Thanks for the Bday wishes everyone 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5


----------



## Cynarius (2/12/18)

@denaram
@GMJR
@Hardtail1969
@Izak Eloff
@WELIHF

Happy birthday guys may the day be cloud full

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## WELIHF (2/12/18)

Thanks everyone 

Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5


----------



## Resistance (2/12/18)

Happy Birthday 
@denaram 
@GMJR 
@Hardtail1969 
@Izak Eloff 
@WELIHF 
Have a super Birthday!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## hot.chillie35 (2/12/18)

Happy Birthday 

@denaram 
@GMJR 
@Hardtail1969 
@Izak Eloff 
@WELIHF 

Have a super awesome day!



Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## denaram (2/12/18)

Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 4


----------



## Dubz (3/12/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Martin Narainsamy 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## lesvaches (3/12/18)

Happy Birthday!
@Martin Narainsamy

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## JurgensSt (3/12/18)

Happy Birthday!

@Martin Narainsamy 



Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Willyza (3/12/18)

@Martin Narainsamy

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/12/18)

Happy Birthday 

@Martin Narainsamy


May you have a awesome Birthday today.

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## Chanelr (3/12/18)

Happy happy @Martin Narainsamy 
Hope you have a great day

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (3/12/18)

Happy birthday @Martin Narainsamy 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (3/12/18)

Hope you have a happy Birthday @Martin Narainsamy

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger (3/12/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Martin Narainsamy 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 1


----------



## GMJR (3/12/18)

thanks to all for the birthday wishes

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4


----------



## skola (3/12/18)

A bit late to respond here but thank you all for the Birthday wishes!!! Much love!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4


----------



## hot.chillie35 (3/12/18)

Happy Birthday 

@Martin Narainsamy

Have a super fantastic day

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ddk1979 (3/12/18)

@Martin Narainsamy
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Dubz (4/12/18)

Happy Birthday 
@bennotaute 
@Crazyj 
@Henlo11 
@InkdSA 
@JP147 
@MacGyver 
@Rowan Francis 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/12/18)

Happy Birthday Everyone
@bennotaute 
@Crazyj 
@Henlo11 
@InkdSA 
@JP147 
@MacGyver 
@Rowan Francis 
May you all have a awesome Birthday

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## lesvaches (4/12/18)

Happy Birthday!
@bennotaute
@Crazyj
@Henlo11
@InkdSA
@JP147
@MacGyver
@Rowan Francis

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Willyza (4/12/18)

@bennotaute
@Crazyj
@Henlo11
@InkdSA
@JP147
@MacGyver
@Rowan Francis

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## JurgensSt (4/12/18)

@bennotaute
@Crazyj
@Henlo11
@InkdSA
@JP147
@MacGyver
@Rowan Francis

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Chanelr (4/12/18)

@bennotaute 
@Crazyj 
@Henlo11 
@InkdSA 
@JP147 
@MacGyver 
@Rowan Francis 
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## hot.chillie35 (4/12/18)

Happy Birthday 
@bennotaute 
@Crazyj 
@Henlo11 
@InkdSA 
@JP147 
@MacGyver 
@Rowan Francis 

Have a super fantastic day!



Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (4/12/18)

Happy Birthday to you !!

@bennotaute 
@Crazyj 
@Henlo11 
@InkdSA 
@JP147 
@MacGyver 
@Rowan Francis

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Resistance (4/12/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Martin Narainsamy 
Have a super Birthday!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Resistance (4/12/18)

Happy Birthday 
@bennotaute 
@Crazyj 
@Henlo11 
@InkdSA 
@JP147 
@MacGyver 
@Rowan Francis 
Have a super Birthday!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Room Fogger (4/12/18)

Happy Birthday 
@bennotaute 
@Crazyj 
@Henlo11 
@InkdSA 
@JP147 
@MacGyver 
@Rowan Francis 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ddk1979 (4/12/18)

@bennotaute
@Crazyj
@Henlo11
@InkdSA
@JP147
@MacGyver
@Rowan Francis
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Kuhlkatz (4/12/18)

Happy Birthday to @bennotaute , @Crazyj , @Henlo11 , @InkdSA , @JP147 and @MacGyver 

Hope you have a great day !

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (4/12/18)

Veels Geluk liewe maaitjies!
@bennotaute 
@Crazyj 
@Henlo11 
@InkdSA 
@JP147 
@MacGyver 
@Rowan Francis

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Kuhlkatz (4/12/18)

Special Happy Birthday to fellow moderator, Dr. Vape 

@Rowan Francis , hope you have a great day bud. Best wishes for the year ahead !

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Crazyj (4/12/18)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Veels Geluk liewe maaitjies!
> @bennotaute
> @Crazyj
> @Henlo11
> ...


Thanks guys and a happy belated birthday to everyone who shared the same day 
This forum is awesome

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 5


----------



## Dubz (5/12/18)

Happy Birthday 
@BellaBum 
@Spikester 
@Stevape;) 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## lesvaches (5/12/18)

Happy Birthday!
@BellaBum
@Spikester
@Stevape;)

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/12/18)

Happy Birthday 
@BellaBum 
@Spikester 
@Stevape;) 

May you all have a awesome Birthday

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Willyza (5/12/18)

@BellaBum 
@Spikester 
@Stevape;)

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## hot.chillie35 (5/12/18)

Happy Birthday 

@BellaBum 
@Spikester 
@Stevape;) 

Have a super awesome day !



Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Room Fogger (5/12/18)

@BellaBum 
@Spikester 
@Stevape;) 
 Have a super duper day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Cornelius (5/12/18)

Happy Happy Cake and Candy

@bennotaute
@Crazyj
@Henlo11
@InkdSA
@JP147
@MacGyver
@Rowan Francis

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (5/12/18)

Hope you all have a great day !!!

@bennotaute
@Crazyj
@Henlo11
@InkdSA
@JP147
@MacGyver
@Rowan Francis

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Chanelr (5/12/18)

Happy birthday
@BellaBum 
@Spikester 
@Stevape;) 
Have a super duper day

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Martin Narainsamy (5/12/18)

@BellaBum 
@Spikester 
@Stevape;) 
A very Happy Birthday to all of the above... Make it a memorable 1!
And if I missed anyone than may your day be Even more special!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ddk1979 (5/12/18)

@BellaBum
@Spikester
@Stevape;)
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Resistance (5/12/18)

Happy Birthday 
@BellaBum 
@Spikester 
@Stevape;) 
Have a super Birthday!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Dubz (6/12/18)

Happy Birthday 
@jamie 
@RiVape 
@Ziyaad osman 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Willyza (6/12/18)

@jamie 
@RiVape 
@Ziyaad osman

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## lesvaches (6/12/18)

Happy Birthday!
@jamie
@RiVape
@Ziyaad osman

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## hot.chillie35 (6/12/18)

Happy Birthday :l

@jamie 
@RiVape 
@Ziyaad osman 

Have a super fantastic day !



Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/12/18)

Happy Birthday 
@jamie 
@RiVape 
@Ziyaad osman 
May you all have a awesome Birthday

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## JurgensSt (6/12/18)

@jamie 
@RiVape 
@Ziyaad osman

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Chanelr (6/12/18)

Happy birthday
@jamie 
@RiVape 
@Ziyaad osman 
Have a great one

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (6/12/18)

Have a fantastic Birthday !!!

@jamie 
@RiVape 
@Ziyaad osman

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ddk1979 (6/12/18)

@jamie
@RiVape
@Ziyaad osman
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Room Fogger (6/12/18)

Happy Birthday 
@jamie 
@RiVape 
@Ziyaad osman 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (6/12/18)

Have a LEKKER one!

@jamie 
@RiVape 
@Ziyaad osman

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Resistance (6/12/18)

Happy Birthday 
@jamie 
@RiVape 
@Ziyaad osman 
Have a super Birthday!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Dubz (8/12/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Rooibaard 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## hot.chillie35 (8/12/18)

Happy Birthday 

@Rooibaard 

Have a super awesome day !



Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Willyza (8/12/18)

@Rooibaard

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## lesvaches (8/12/18)

Happy Birthday!
@Rooibaard

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Resistance (8/12/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Rooibaard 
Have a super Birthday!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Chanelr (8/12/18)

Happy birthday
@Rooibaard 
Have a super day

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/12/18)

Happy Birthday 

@Rooibaard 
May you have a awesome Birthday.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Room Fogger (8/12/18)

@Rooibaard 
 Have a super Saturday Bday

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (8/12/18)

Happy Birthday @Rooibaard .





Have a couple of these to celebrate your day.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## JurgensSt (8/12/18)

Happy Birthday

@Rooibaard

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ddk1979 (8/12/18)

@Rooibaard
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Dubz (9/12/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Al3x 
@Davidmac100 
@Dr Voopenstein 
@gh0st_reap3r 
@Marnu 
@Smurfi129 
@Takahiro 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/12/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Al3x 
@Davidmac100 
@Dr Voopenstein 
@gh0st_reap3r 
@Marnu 
@Smurfi129 
@Takahiro 
May you all have a awesome Birthday

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## JurgensSt (9/12/18)

Happy Birthday 

@Al3x 
@Davidmac100 
@Dr Voopenstein 
@gh0st_reap3r 
@Marnu 
@Smurfi129 
@Takahiro

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## hot.chillie35 (9/12/18)

Happy Birthday 

@Al3x 
@Davidmac100 
@Dr Voopenstein 
@gh0st_reap3r 
@Marnu 
@Smurfi129 
@Takahiro 

Have a super fantastic day !



Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## lesvaches (9/12/18)

Happy Birthday!
@Al3x 
@Davidmac100 
@Dr Voopenstein 
@gh0st_reap3r 
@Marnu 
@Smurfi129 
@Takahiro

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (9/12/18)

Wishing you all a very Happy Birthday

@Al3x 
@Davidmac100 
@Dr Voopenstein 
@gh0st_reap3r 
@Marnu 
@Smurfi129 
@Takahiro

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Room Fogger (9/12/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Al3x 
@Davidmac100 
@Dr Voopenstein 
@gh0st_reap3r 
@Marnu 
@Smurfi129 
@Takahiro 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ddk1979 (9/12/18)

@Al3x
@Davidmac100
@Dr Voopenstein
@gh0st_reap3r
@Marnu
@Smurfi129
@Takahiro
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Chanelr (9/12/18)

Hope you all have an awesome day
Happy birthday!
@Al3x 
@Davidmac100 
@Dr Voopenstein 
@gh0st_reap3r 
@Marnu 
@Smurfi129 
@Takahiro

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Kuhlkatz (9/12/18)

Happy Birthday @Al3x , @Davidmac100 , @Dr Voopenstein , @gh0st_reap3r , @Marnu , @Smurfi129 and @Takahiro 

I hope you all have a great day !

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Resistance (9/12/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Al3x 
@Davidmac100 
@Dr Voopenstein 
@gh0st_reap3r 
@Marnu 
@Smurfi129 
@Takahiro 
Have a super Birthday!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Dubz (10/12/18)

Happy Birthday 
@J man 
@Jaco Moller 
@Raffaele 
@Riaz 
@Vape0206 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## lesvaches (10/12/18)

Happy Birthday!
@J man
@Jaco Moller
@Raffaele
@Riaz
@Vape0206

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Silver (10/12/18)

Happy birthday 

@Riaz , @J man , @Vape0206 
@Jaco Moller , @Raffaele 

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/12/18)

Happy Birthday 
@J man 
@Jaco Moller 
@Raffaele 
@Riaz 
@Vape0206 
May you all have a awesome Birthday

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## hot.chillie35 (10/12/18)

Happy Birthday 

@J man 
@Jaco Moller 
@Raffaele 
@Riaz 
@Vape0206 

Have a super awesome day!



Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Willyza (10/12/18)

@J man 
@Jaco Moller 
@Raffaele 
@Riaz 
@Vape0206

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (10/12/18)

Hope you have a very Happy Birthday !!!

@J man 
@Jaco Moller 
@Raffaele 
@Riaz 
@Vape0206

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (10/12/18)

Happiness!!!!

@J man 
@Jaco Moller 
@Raffaele 
@Riaz 
@Vape0206

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Room Fogger (10/12/18)

Happy Birthday 
@J man 
@Jaco Moller 
@Raffaele 
@Riaz 
@Vape0206 
  Have a superb day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Chanelr (10/12/18)

Happy happy 
@J man 
@Jaco Moller 
@Raffaele 
@Riaz 
@Vape0206 
Have a super day

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Cornelius (10/12/18)

Happy happy
@J man
@Jaco Moller
@Raffaele
@Riaz
@Vape0206

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Riaz (10/12/18)

Thanks guys

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5


----------



## ddk1979 (10/12/18)

@J man
@Jaco Moller
@Raffaele
@Riaz
@Vape0206
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Dubz (11/12/18)

Happy Birthday 
@baardbek 
@Neptune 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## lesvaches (11/12/18)

Happy Birthday!
@baardbek
@Neptune

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/12/18)

Happy Birthday 

@baardbek 
@Neptune 
May you both have a awesome Birthday

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Chanelr (11/12/18)

@baardbek 
@Neptune 
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Willyza (11/12/18)

@baardbek 
@Neptune

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## hot.chillie35 (11/12/18)

Happy Birthday 

@baardbek 
@Neptune 

Have a super fantastic day !



Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Room Fogger (11/12/18)

@baardbek 
@Neptune 
 Have a superb day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## JurgensSt (11/12/18)

@baardbek 
@Neptune

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (11/12/18)

Happy Birthday to you.

@baardbek 
@Neptune

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ddk1979 (11/12/18)

@baardbek
@Neptune
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Resistance (11/12/18)

Happy Birthday!!!
@J man
@Jaco Moller 
@Raffaele 
@Riaz 
@Vape0206 
Have a super Birthday!!!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Resistance (11/12/18)

Happy Birthday!!!
@baardbek
@Neptune
Hope you have an awesome Birthday!!!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Dubz (12/12/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Asad native Vaper 
@Avi_RB7 
@Vaporesso 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Willyza (12/12/18)

@Asad native Vaper 
@Avi_RB7 
@Vaporesso

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## lesvaches (12/12/18)

Happy Birthday!
@Asad native Vaper
@Avi_RB7
@Vaporesso

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## hot.chillie35 (12/12/18)

Happy Birthday 

@Asad native Vaper 
@Avi_RB7 
@Vaporesso 

Have a super awesome day! 



Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/12/18)

Happy Birthday 

@Asad native Vaper 
@Avi_RB7 
@Vaporesso 

May you all have a awesome Birthday

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Room Fogger (12/12/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Asad native Vaper 
@Avi_RB7 
@Vaporesso 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (12/12/18)

Happy Birthday

@Asad native Vaper 
@Avi_RB7 
@Vaporesso

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Chanelr (12/12/18)

Happy birthday, hope you all have a great day.
@Asad native Vaper 
@Avi_RB7 
@Vaporesso

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Resistance (12/12/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Asad native Vaper 
@Avi_RB7 
@Vaporesso 
Have a super Birthday!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Martin Narainsamy (12/12/18)

A very happy Birthday to below. May your day be filled with lots of fun and laughter!
@Asad native Vaper 
@Avi_RB7 

A Very, Very Special happy Birthday to you @Vaporesso.
May you blossom into the new year and may you reach all of your desired goals.

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Asad native Vaper (12/12/18)

Thanks alot guys

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## ddk1979 (12/12/18)

@Asad native Vaper
@Avi_RB7
@Vaporesso
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## JurgensSt (12/12/18)

@Asad native Vaper
@Avi_RB7
@Vaporesso

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Vaporesso (13/12/18)

Martin Narainsamy said:


> A very happy Birthday to below. May your day be filled with lots of fun and laughter!
> @Asad native Vaper
> @Avi_RB7
> 
> ...


Thanks so much Martin!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## Vaporesso (13/12/18)

Thank you all so much for your support and love!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 5


----------



## Dubz (14/12/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Ahmed Kara 
@andrew_za 
@Beast_Jr7 
@Eisenhorn 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Willyza (14/12/18)

@Ahmed Kara 
@andrew_za 
@Beast_Jr7 
@Eisenhorn

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (14/12/18)

Happy Birthday

@Ahmed Kara , @Eisenhorn 
@andrew_za , @Beast_Jr7 

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr (14/12/18)

@Ahmed Kara 
@andrew_za 
@Beast_Jr7 
@Eisenhorn 
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/12/18)

Happy Birthday 


@Ahmed Kara 
@andrew_za 
@Beast_Jr7 
@Eisenhorn 
May you all have a awesome Birthday.

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (14/12/18)

Hope you all have a great day !

@Ahmed Kara 
@andrew_za 
@Beast_Jr7 
@Eisenhorn

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (14/12/18)

Happy Birthday 

@Ahmed Kara
@andrew_za
@Beast_Jr7
@Eisenhorn


Have a super fantastic day!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (14/12/18)

@Ahmed Kara
@andrew_za
@Beast_Jr7
@Eisenhorn
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (14/12/18)

@Ahmed Kara 
@andrew_za 
@Beast_Jr7 
@Eisenhorn 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 2


----------



## JurgensSt (14/12/18)

Happy Birthday

@Ahmed Kara 
@andrew_za 
@Beast_Jr7 
@Eisenhorn

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (15/12/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Andyyy98 
@Ashir123 
@Frostbite 
@Lingogrey 
@Lluwayne 
@PhillipF 
@Uncle G 
@VapeGrrl 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 2


----------



## Silver (15/12/18)

Lots of birthdays today

 Happy birthday

@Lingogrey 
@Andyyy98 , @Ashir123 
@Lluwayne , @PhillipF , @Uncle G 

And to @VapeGrrl from Vape Club and @Frostbite from Atomix Vapes

Have a great day and long weekend!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr (15/12/18)

Happy birthday 
@Andyyy98 
@Ashir123 
@Frostbite 
@Lingogrey 
@Lluwayne 
@PhillipF 
@Uncle G 
@VapeGrrl 
Have a fantastic day

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (15/12/18)

Happy birthday and happy every day @VapeGrrl from Vape Club and @Frostbite from Atomix Vapes

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## JurgensSt (15/12/18)

Happy Birthday

@Andyyy98 
@Ashir123 
@Frostbite 
@Lingogrey 
@Lluwayne 
@PhillipF 
@Uncle G 
@VapeGrrl 



Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (15/12/18)

@Andyyy98 
@Ashir123 
@Frostbite 
@Lingogrey 
@Lluwayne 
@PhillipF 
@Uncle G 
@VapeGrrl

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (15/12/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Andyyy98 
@Ashir123 
@Frostbite 
@Lingogrey 
@Lluwayne 
@PhillipF 
@Uncle G 
@VapeGrrl 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (15/12/18)

@Andyyy98
@Ashir123
@Frostbite
@Lingogrey
@Lluwayne
@PhillipF
@Uncle G
@VapeGrrl
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (15/12/18)

Wishing you all a very Happy Birthday

@Andyyy98
@Ashir123
@Frostbite
@Lingogrey
@Lluwayne
@PhillipF
@Uncle G
@VapeGrrl

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/12/18)

Happy Birthday 

@Andyyy98 
@Ashir123 
@Frostbite 
@Lingogrey 
@Lluwayne 
@PhillipF 
@Uncle G 
@VapeGrrl 

May you all have a awesome Birthday

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (15/12/18)

May you all have a blessed birthday , enjoy and have fun .
Congratulations !!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## hot.chillie35 (15/12/18)

Happy Birthday 

@Andyyy98 
@Ashir123 
@Frostbite 
@Lingogrey 
@Lluwayne 
@PhillipF 
@Uncle G 
@VapeGrrl

Have a super awesome day!





Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (15/12/18)

Happy belated Birthday 

@Ahmed Kara 
@andrew_za 
@Beast_Jr7 
@Eisenhorn 
Hope you had an awesome Birthday!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Resistance (15/12/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Andyyy98 
@Ashir123 
@Frostbite 
@Lingogrey 
@Lluwayne 
@PhillipF 
@Uncle G 
@VapeGrrl 
Have an awesome Birthday!

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (16/12/18)

Happy Birthday 
@BrassVape 
@KirshinL 
@Yusuf Cape Vaper 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Willyza (16/12/18)

@BrassVape 
@KirshinL 
@Yusuf Cape Vaper

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/12/18)

Happy Birthday 

@BrassVape 
@KirshinL 
@Yusuf Cape Vaper 

May you all have a awesome Birthday

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (16/12/18)

Have a fantastic Birthday !!!

@BrassVape 
@KirshinL 
@Yusuf Cape Vaper

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Silver (16/12/18)

Happy birthday

@Yusuf Cape Vaper 
@KirshinL , @BrassVape 

Have a great day and weekend!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## hot.chillie35 (16/12/18)

Happy Birthday 

@BrassVape 
@KirshinL 
@Yusuf Cape Vaper 

Have a super awesome day!



Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## JurgensSt (16/12/18)

Happy birthday


@BrassVape 
@KirshinL 
@Yusuf Cape Vaper 



Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Resistance (16/12/18)

Happy Birthday 
@BrassVape 
@KirshinL 
@Yusuf Cape Vaper 
Have an awesome Birthday!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Room Fogger (16/12/18)

Happy Birthday 
@BrassVape 
@KirshinL 
@Yusuf Cape Vaper 
 Have a super weekend birthday!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ddk1979 (16/12/18)

@BrassVape
@KirshinL
@Yusuf Cape Vaper
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Dubz (17/12/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Brommer 
@Vino1718 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/12/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Brommer 
@Vino1718 
May you both have a awesome Birthday.

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 2


----------



## Silver (17/12/18)

Happy birthday

@Brommer and @Vino1718 !

Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 2


----------



## hot.chillie35 (17/12/18)

Happy Birthday

@Brommer 
@Vino1718 

Have a super awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 2


----------



## Willyza (17/12/18)

@Brommer 
@Vino1718

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 2


----------



## JurgensSt (17/12/18)

Happy Birthday



@Brommer 
@Vino1718 



Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (17/12/18)

Hope you both have a fantastic Birthday !!!

@Brommer 
@Vino1718

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 2


----------



## Room Fogger (17/12/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Brommer 
And special wishes for
@Vino1718 
 Enjoy this Holliday Birthday!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 2


----------



## ddk1979 (17/12/18)

@Brommer
@Vino1718
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 2


----------



## Resistance (17/12/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Brommer 
@Vino1718 
Hope you had an awesome Birthday!

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (18/12/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Corin18 
@vicTor 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/12/18)

Happy Birthday 



@vicTor 

And

@Corin18 

May you both have a great Birthday.

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 1


----------



## Willyza (18/12/18)

@Corin18 
@vicTor

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (18/12/18)

Happy birthday

@vicTor and @Corin18 

Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (18/12/18)

Happy Birthday 

@Corin18 
@vicTor 

Have a super awesome day !



Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (18/12/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Corin18 
@vicTor 
Have an awesome Birthday!

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## JurgensSt (18/12/18)

Happy Birthday 

@Corin18 
@vicTor







Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (18/12/18)

Have a fantastic Birthday !


@Corin18 
@vicTor

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger (18/12/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Corin18
Special wishes for a great birthday to
@vicTor
 Have a superb day!

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## Vino1718 (18/12/18)

Thanks for the wishes guys.

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 5


----------



## vicTor (18/12/18)

thanks for the wishes all and happy birthday @Corin18 !

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 6


----------



## ddk1979 (18/12/18)

@Corin18
@vicTor
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 1


----------



## Chanelr (18/12/18)

Happy belated belated birthday for Sunday
@BrassVape
@KirshinL
@Yusuf Cape Vaper

Happy belated birthday for yesterday

@Brommer 
@Vino1718 

Happy birthday to
@Corin18

And an extra special happy happy to
@vicTor

Hope you all had/have a great day.

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Asterix (18/12/18)

Happy Birthday @Corin18 

and a Big Happy Birthday shout to @vicTor. It’s your birthday yet I received the “gift”. Thanks for the efficient sale, and I’ll look after your baby for you!

Reactions: Like 13 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor (18/12/18)

Asterix said:


> Happy Birthday @Corin18
> 
> and a Big Happy Birthday shout to @vicTor. It’s your birthday yet I received the “gift”. Thanks for the efficient sale, and I’ll look after your baby for you!



no worries, any issues just let me know !

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Dubz (20/12/18)

Happy Birthday 
@IlyaazM20 
@Keyaam 
@OreO 
@Rudolph 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Silver (20/12/18)

Happy birthday

@OreO , @Keyaam 
@Rudolph , @IlyaazM20 

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Willyza (20/12/18)

@IlyaazM20 
@Keyaam 
@OreO 
@Rudolph

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Chanelr (20/12/18)

Happy happy birthday
@IlyaazM20 
@Keyaam 
@OreO 
@Rudolph 
Have a super day

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/12/18)

Happy Birthday 

@IlyaazM20 
@Keyaam 
@OreO 
@Rudolph 

May you all have a awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## JurgensSt (20/12/18)

Happy Birthday

@IlyaazM20 
@Keyaam 
@OreO 
@Rudolph 

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Resistance (20/12/18)

Happy Birthday 
@IlyaazM20 
@Keyaam 
@OreO 
@Rudolph 
Have a super Birthday!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## hot.chillie35 (20/12/18)

Happy Birthday 

@IlyaazM20 
@Keyaam 
@OreO 
@Rudolph 

Have a super awesome day!



Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (20/12/18)

Wishing you all the best for a fantastic Birthday !!!

@IlyaazM20 
@Keyaam 
@OreO 
@Rudolph

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## lesvaches (20/12/18)

Happy Birthday!
@IlyaazM20 
@Keyaam 
@OreO 
@Rudolph

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Room Fogger (20/12/18)

Happy Birthday 
@IlyaazM20 
@Keyaam 
@OreO 
@Rudolph 
 Have a super birthday!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ddk1979 (20/12/18)

@IlyaazM20
@Keyaam
@OreO
@Rudolph
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Dubz (21/12/18)

Happy Birthday 
@anceX4Marcelle Brand 
@Bone 
@Hanre "Trol" Slier 
@Maxxis 
@McGeezy21 
@Rafiq 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/12/18)

Happy Birthday 

@anceX4Marcelle Brand 
@Bone 
@Hanre "Trol" Slier 
@Maxxis 
@McGeezy21 
@Rafiq 

May you all have a awesome Birthday.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## JurgensSt (21/12/18)

Happy Birthday 



@anceX4Marcelle Brand 
@Bone 
@Hanre "Trol" Slier 
@Maxxis 
@McGeezy21 
@Rafiq 

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Silver (21/12/18)

Happy birthday

@Hanre "Trol" Slier , @McGeezy21
@Maxxis , @Rafiq 
@anceX4Marcelle Brand , @Bone 

Have a great day and year ahead!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Willyza (21/12/18)

@anceX4Marcelle Brand 
@Bone 
@Hanre "Trol" Slier 
@Maxxis 
@McGeezy21 
@Rafiq Mahri

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## lesvaches (21/12/18)

Happy Birthday!
@anceX4Marcelle Brand 
@Bone 
@Maxxis 
@McGeezy21 
@Rafiq 

and a special happy birthday to
@Hanre "Trol" Slier , i hope you got some socks and underwears

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Chanelr (21/12/18)

A very happy birthday to
@anceX4Marcelle Brand 
@Bone 
@Hanre "Trol" Slier 
@Maxxis 
@McGeezy21 
@Rafiq 
Hope you have a fantastic day

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (21/12/18)

Hope you all have a great Birthday !!!

@anceX4Marcelle Brand 
@Bone 
@Maxxis 
@McGeezy21 
@Rafiq

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## hot.chillie35 (21/12/18)

Happy Birthday 

@anceX4Marcelle Brand 
@Bone 
@Hanre "Trol" Slier 
@Maxxis 
@McGeezy21 
@Rafiq 

Have a super fantastic day!



Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Room Fogger (21/12/18)

Happy Birthday  
@anceX4Marcelle Brand 
@Bone 
@Hanre "Trol" Slier 
@Maxxis 
@McGeezy21 
@Rafiq 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Resistance (21/12/18)

Happy Birthday 
@anceX4Marcelle Brand 
@Bone 
@Hanre "Trol" Slier 
@Maxxis 
@McGeezy21 
@Rafiq 
Have a super Birthday!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ddk1979 (21/12/18)

@anceX4Marcelle Brand
@Bone
@Hanre "Trol" Slier
@Maxxis
@McGeezy21
@Rafiq
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## McGeezy21 (21/12/18)

Thank you all so much for the birthday wishes. Much appreciated!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## Hanre "Trol" Slier (21/12/18)

Thank you to everyone who has wished me a happy birthday i really do appreciate it. Also happy birthday to everyone sharing this day with me.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 6


----------



## Dubz (22/12/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Bill 
@DV_8 
@Ravin' 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Willyza (22/12/18)

@Bill 
@DV_8 
@Ravin'

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (22/12/18)

Happy Birthday to you.

@Bill 
@DV_8 
@Ravin'

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/12/18)

Happy Birthday 

@Bill 
@DV_8 
@Ravin' 
May you all have a awesome Birthday

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Room Fogger (22/12/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Bill 
@DV_8 
@Ravin' 
Have a super Saturday!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## JurgensSt (22/12/18)

Happy Birthday 


@Bill 
@DV_8 
@Ravin'

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## hot.chillie35 (22/12/18)

Happy Birthday

@Bill 
@DV_8 
@Ravin' 

Have a super awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Resistance (22/12/18)

Happy Birthday

@Bill 
@DV_8 
@Ravin' 

Have a super awesome Birthday!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Chanelr (22/12/18)

Happy birthday
@Bill 
@DV_8 
@Ravin' 
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ARYANTO (22/12/18)

@Bill
@DV_8
@Ravin'
congrats !

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## lesvaches (22/12/18)

Happy Birthday!
@Bill
@DV_8
@Ravin'

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ddk1979 (22/12/18)

@Bill
@DV_8
@Ravin'
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Dubz (23/12/18)

Happy Birthday 
@KarlDP 
@n00b13 
@PandaBubbleGum 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## lesvaches (23/12/18)

Happy Birthday!
@KarlDP
@n00b13
@PandaBubbleGum

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## ARYANTO (23/12/18)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY to the following members

@KarlDP
@n00b13
@PandaBubbleGum
I wish you an enjoyable day

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## hot.chillie35 (23/12/18)

Happy Birthday 

@KarlDP 
@n00b13 
@PandaBubbleGum 

Have a super awesome day!



Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Willyza (23/12/18)

@KarlDP 
@n00b13 
@PandaBubbleGum

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Resistance (23/12/18)

@KarlDP 
@n00b13 
@PandaBubbleGum 

Have a super awesome Birthday!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (23/12/18)

Wishing you all a very Happy Birthday !!!!

@KarlDP 
@n00b13 
@PandaBubbleGum

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Chanelr (23/12/18)

Happy birthday
@KarlDP 
@n00b13 
@PandaBubbleGum 
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## JurgensSt (23/12/18)

Happy birthday

@KarlDP 
@n00b13 
@PandaBubbleGum

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/12/18)

Happy Birthday 

@KarlDP 
@n00b13 
@PandaBubbleGum 

May you all have a awesome day.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Room Fogger (23/12/18)

Happy Birthday 
@KarlDP 
@n00b13 
@PandaBubbleGum 
 Have a super birthday!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## ddk1979 (23/12/18)

@KarlDP
@n00b13
@PandaBubbleGum
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Dubz (24/12/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Tayden Pillay 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Willyza (24/12/18)

@Tayden Pillay

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/12/18)

Happy Birthday 


@Tayden Pillay 

May you have a super day.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Room Fogger (24/12/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Tayden Pillay 
  Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Chanelr (24/12/18)

@Tayden Pillay

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Resistance (24/12/18)

Happy Birthday
@Tayden Pillay
Have an awesome Birthday!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ARYANTO (24/12/18)

Tayden Pillay

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (24/12/18)

Happy Birthday @Tayden Pillay

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## hot.chillie35 (24/12/18)

Happy Birthday  

@Tayden Pillay 

Have a super day!



Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ddk1979 (24/12/18)

@Tayden Pillay
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Dubz (25/12/18)

Happy Birthday 
@BeenoVape 
@Dane vape 01 
@gifgat 
@Lady M 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/12/18)

Happy Birthday

@BeenoVape 
@Dane vape 01 
@gifgat 
@Lady M 

May you all have a Awesome Birthday.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## hot.chillie35 (25/12/18)

Happy Birthday 

@BeenoVape 
@Dane vape 01 
@gifgat 
@Lady M 

Have a super fantastic day!



Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## JurgensSt (25/12/18)

Happy Birthday 

@BeenoVape 
@Dane vape 01 
@gifgat 
@Lady M 

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (25/12/18)

Have a very Happy Birthday !!!

@BeenoVape
@Dane vape 01
@gifgat
@Lady M

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Chanelr (25/12/18)

Happy birthday
@BeenoVape 
@Dane vape 01 
@gifgat 
@Lady M 
Have an awesome day

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ARYANTO (25/12/18)

Happy Christmas and Happy birthday:congratulations to the people who only get 1 present...
@BeenoVape 
@Dane vape 01 
@gifgat 
@Lady M

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Willyza (25/12/18)

and a




@BeenoVape
@Dane vape 01
@gifgat
@Lady M

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Room Fogger (25/12/18)

Happy Birthday  
@BeenoVape 
@Dane vape 01 
@gifgat 
@Lady M 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Resistance (25/12/18)

@BeenoVape 
@Dane vape 01 
@gifgat 
@Lady M 

Have a super fantastic Birthday



! 
And a merry Christmas

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ddk1979 (25/12/18)

And a very merry Xmas
@BeenoVape
@Dane vape 01
@gifgat
@Lady M
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Dubz (26/12/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Dwarfy 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/12/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Dwarfy 
May you have a awesome Birthday

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (26/12/18)

Happy Birthday, @Dwarfy . Hope you have a great day,

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Willyza (26/12/18)

@Dwarfy

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## JurgensSt (26/12/18)

Happy Birthday 


@Dwarfy 

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Room Fogger (26/12/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Dwarfy 
 Have a super birthday!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## hot.chillie35 (26/12/18)

Happy Birthday

@Dwarfy 

Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Resistance (26/12/18)

@Dwarfy
Have an awesome Birthday!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ddk1979 (26/12/18)

@Dwarfy
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## lesvaches (26/12/18)

Happy Birthday!
@Dwarfy

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Dubz (27/12/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Smoke_A_Llama 
@Tasriq 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (27/12/18)

I hope you both have a fantastic Birthday !!!


@Smoke_A_Llama 
@Tasriq

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (27/12/18)

Happy Birthday

@Smoke_A_Llama 
@Tasriq 

Have a super awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Carnival (27/12/18)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!! @Smoke_A_Llama Hope it’s an awesome one!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/12/18)

Happy Birthday 

@Smoke_A_Llama 
@Tasriq

May you both have a awesome Birthday.

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (27/12/18)

Happy birthday

@Smoke_A_Llama and @Tasriq 

Hope you have a great day!

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (27/12/18)

Happy birthday and happy every day! 

@Smoke_A_Llama 
@Tasriq

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (27/12/18)

@Smoke_A_Llama
@Tasriq

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (27/12/18)

@Smoke_A_Llama
@Tasriq
@Gabriel Weiner
@Baby Blue$




Have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger (27/12/18)

Happy Birthday 
 Special wish for @Smoke_A_Llama ,keep it up 
@Tasriq 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 13 | Winner 1


----------



## lesvaches (27/12/18)

Happy Birthday!
@Smoke_A_Llama
@Tasriq

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO (27/12/18)

@Smoke_A_Llama
@Tasriq




*@Baby Blue$*
*@Gabriel Weiner
*

Reactions: Like 13 | Winner 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (27/12/18)

Thanks everyone

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 6


----------



## Chanelr (27/12/18)

Happy birthday
@Smoke_A_Llama 
@Tasriq 
Hope you had a super day

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (28/12/18)

Happy Birthday 
@aktorsyl 
@KingKroniX 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/12/18)

Happy Birthday 

@aktorsyl 
@KingKroniX 


May you both have a awesome day

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Chanelr (28/12/18)

Happy birthday
@aktorsyl 
@KingKroniX 
Hope you have an awesome day

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## hot.chillie35 (28/12/18)

Happy Birthday

@aktorsyl 
@KingKroniX 

Have a super awesome day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## JurgensSt (28/12/18)

Happy birthday

@aktorsyl 
@KingKroniX



Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## lesvaches (28/12/18)

Happy Birthday!
@aktorsyl
@KingKroniX

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Room Fogger (28/12/18)

Happy Birthday 
@aktorsyl 
@KingKroniX 
 Have a super birthday!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Resistance (28/12/18)

@aktorsyl 
@KingKroniX 

Have a super awesome Birthday!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ddk1979 (28/12/18)

@Smoke_A_Llama
@Tasriq
Hope you had an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ddk1979 (28/12/18)

@aktorsyl
@KingKroniX

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ARYANTO (28/12/18)

Sorry guys - exiting day but I did'nt totally forgot..
@aktorsyl
@KingKroniX

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Dubz (29/12/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Midrian 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/12/18)

Happy Birthday 

@Midrian 

May you have a awesome birthday.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## JurgensSt (29/12/18)

Happy Birthday 


@Midrian 



Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## hot.chillie35 (29/12/18)

Happy Birthday

@Midrian 

Have a super fantastic day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## lesvaches (29/12/18)

Happy Birthday!
@Midrian

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (29/12/18)

Happy Birthday to you @OPium46 .

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Resistance (29/12/18)

@Midrian 

Have a super fantastic Birthday!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Chanelr (29/12/18)

@Midrian 
Hope you have a great day

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ddk1979 (29/12/18)

@Midrian
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Room Fogger (29/12/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Midrian 
  Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ARYANTO (29/12/18)

@Midrian




Seeing you're the only birthday baby today!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ARYANTO (29/12/18)

Now here is a ''Klip innie bos'' ..I see likes and thumbs up from all the regulars when we congratulate ''members'' but hardly ever see a thanks from the specific birthday person ?
Every day new people join the forum but then totally disappears from the radar , why join a forum and then never check in ? Or are they all the silent- violent type that don't want to talk and just ghosts around ?

Reactions: Like 9 | Agree 1


----------



## Dubz (30/12/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Derek Van Zyl 
@MHD 
@Mr Tethels 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (30/12/18)

Wishing you a very Happy Birthday.

@Derek Van Zyl 
@MHD 
@Mr Tethels

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## JurgensSt (30/12/18)

Happy birthday  

@Derek Van Zyl 
@MHD 
@Mr Tethels

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Silver (30/12/18)

Happy birthday

@Derek Van Zyl , @MHD and @Mr Tethels 

Have a great day and year ahead!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/12/18)

Happy Birthday 
Fellow Capetonians. 
@Derek Van Zyl 
@MHD 
@Mr Tethels 
May you all have an awesome day

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## lesvaches (30/12/18)

Happy Birthday!
@Derek Van Zyl
@MHD
@Mr Tethels

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Room Fogger (30/12/18)

Happy Birthday 
@Derek Van Zyl 
@MHD 
@Mr Tethels 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Willyza (30/12/18)

@Derek Van Zyl 
@MHD 
@Mr Tethels

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ARYANTO (30/12/18)

@Mr Tethels
@Derek Van Zyl
@MHD

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Chanelr (30/12/18)

Happy birthday
@Derek Van Zyl 
@MHD 
@Mr Tethels 
Hope you have a great day

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Hooked (30/12/18)

@Derek Van Zyl

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## SmokeyJoe (30/12/18)

Chanelr said:


> Happy birthday
> @Derek Van Zyl
> @MHD
> @Mr Tethels
> Hope you have a great day


Wheres the cake?

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## hot.chillie35 (30/12/18)

Happy Birthday

@Derek Van Zyl 
@MHD 
@Mr Tethels 

Have a fantastic day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ddk1979 (30/12/18)

@Derek Van Zyl
@MHD
@Mr Tethels
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Resistance (30/12/18)

@Derek Van Zyl 
@MHD 
@Mr Tethels 

Hope your having an awesome Birthday

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Room Fogger (31/12/18)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Wheres the cake?


In the picture

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Dubz (31/12/18)

Happy Birthday 
@adriaan erasmus 
@Braam Karsten 
@Evil_Toast 
@PervertedMonk 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (31/12/18)

Happy Birthday 

@adriaan erasmus 
@Braam Karsten 
@Evil_Toast 
@PervertedMonk

May you all have an awesome birthday.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Willyza (31/12/18)

@adriaan erasmus 
@Braam Karsten 
@Evil_Toast 
@PervertedMonk

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (31/12/18)

Happy Birthday to all of you.

@adriaan erasmus 
@Braam Karsten 
@Evil_Toast 
@PervertedMonk

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## hot.chillie35 (31/12/18)

Happy Birthday

@adriaan erasmus 
@Braam Karsten 
@Evil_Toast 
@PervertedMonk 

Have a super awesome day and a fantastic new year!

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger (31/12/18)

Happy Birthday 
@adriaan erasmus 
@Braam Karsten 
@Evil_Toast 
@PervertedMonk 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Resistance (31/12/18)

@adriaan erasmus
@Braam Karsten
@Evil_Toast
@PervertedMonk
Have an awesome Birthday!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Chanelr (31/12/18)

Happy birthday
@adriaan erasmus 
@Braam Karsten 
@Evil_Toast 
@PervertedMonk

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ARYANTO (31/12/18)

To the ''nearly New Year Babies ''
@adriaan erasmus
@Braam Karsten
@Evil_Toast
@PervertedMonk

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## ddk1979 (31/12/18)

@adriaan erasmus
@Braam Karsten
@Evil_Toast
@PervertedMonk
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Dubz (1/1/19)

Happy Birthday 
@AnimalZA 
@Bazzerk 
@bluegray 
@Christiandewet 
@dmimij 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ARYANTO (1/1/19)

*Happy Birthday, Happy new year - enjoy it !!*
@AnimalZA
@Bazzerk
@bluegray
@Christiandewet
@dmimij

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## hot.chillie35 (1/1/19)

Happy Birthday 

@AnimalZA 
@Bazzerk 
@bluegray 
@Christiandewet 
@dmimij 

Have a super awesome day!



Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Hooked (1/1/19)

hot.chillie35 said:


> Happy Birthday
> 
> @adriaan erasmus
> @Braam Karsten
> ...


 

Just love this GIF @hot.chillie35 ! If you scroll down you'll see that someone else loves it too

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (1/1/19)

Happy Birthday

@AnimalZA 
@Bazzerk 
@bluegray 
@Christiandewet 
@dmimij

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Chanelr (1/1/19)

Happy birthday
@AnimalZA 
@Bazzerk 
@bluegray 
@Christiandewet 
@dmimij 
Hope you have a great day

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## JurgensSt (1/1/19)

Happy birthday 


@AnimalZA 
@Bazzerk 
@bluegray 
@Christiandewet 
@dmimij 

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/1/19)

Happy Birthday 
@AnimalZA 
@Bazzerk 
@bluegray 
@Christiandewet 
@dmimij 

May you all have an awesome birthday.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Willyza (1/1/19)

@AnimalZA 
@Bazzerk 
@bluegray 
@Christiandewet 
@dmimij

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## lesvaches (1/1/19)

Happy Birthday!
@AnimalZA
@Bazzerk
@bluegray
@Christiandewet
@dmimij

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Room Fogger (1/1/19)

Happy Birthday 
@AnimalZA 
@Bazzerk 
@bluegray 
@Christiandewet 
@dmimij 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Resistance (1/1/19)

@AnimalZA 
@Bazzerk 
@bluegray 
@Christiandewet 
@dmimij 

Have an awesome New years Birthday!!!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## hot.chillie35 (1/1/19)

Hooked said:


> Just love this GIF @hot.chillie35 ! If you scroll down you'll see that someone else loves it too




Lol... I see so

Reactions: Like 8 | Funny 1


----------



## ddk1979 (1/1/19)

*and a HAPPY NEW YEAR*

@AnimalZA
@Bazzerk
@bluegray
@Christiandewet
@dmimij
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Dubz (2/1/19)

Happy Birthday 
@kumarasen.rayan 
@ooogz 
@RedDragon 
@Thisam 
@Vape Empire 
@Zakariya_Docrat 
@Zubz 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Willyza (2/1/19)

@kumarasen.rayan 
@ooogz 
@RedDragon 
@Thisam 
@Vape Empire 
@Zakariya_Docrat 
@Zubz

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/1/19)

Happy Birthday 

@kumarasen.rayan
@ooogz 
@RedDragon 
@Thisam 
@Vape Empire 
@Zakariya_Docrat 
@Zubz 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (2/1/19)

Happy Birthday to all of you. Have a great day !!!!

@kumarasen.rayan
@ooogz 
@RedDragon 
@Thisam 
@Vape Empire 
@Zakariya_Docrat 
@Zubz

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## lesvaches (2/1/19)

Happy Birthday!
@kumarasen.rayan
@ooogz
@RedDragon
@Thisam
@Vape Empire
@Zakariya_Docrat
@Zubz

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## hot.chillie35 (2/1/19)

Happy Birthday

@kumarasen.rayan 
@ooogz 
@RedDragon 
@Thisam 
@Vape Empire 
@Zakariya_Docrat 
@Zubz 

Have a super fantastic day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## JurgensSt (2/1/19)

Happy birthday 

@kumarasen.rayan 
@ooogz 
@RedDragon 
@Thisam 
@Vape Empire 
@Zakariya_Docrat 
@Zubz 

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Room Fogger (2/1/19)

Happy Birthday 
@kumarasen.rayan 
@ooogz 
@RedDragon 
@Thisam 
@Vape Empire 
@Zakariya_Docrat 
@Zubz 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Chanelr (2/1/19)

Happy birthday
@kumarasen.rayan 
@ooogz 
@RedDragon 
@Thisam 
@Vape Empire 
@Zakariya_Docrat 
@Zubz 
Hope you all have an awesome day

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ddk1979 (2/1/19)

@kumarasen.rayan
@ooogz
@RedDragon
@Thisam
@Vape Empire
@Zakariya_Docrat
@Zubz
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ARYANTO (2/1/19)

@Vape Empire
@Zakariya_Docrat
@Zubz
@RedDragon
@kumarasen.rayan
@ooogz
@Thisam

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Resistance (2/1/19)

@kumarasen.rayan 
@ooogz 
@RedDragon 
@Thisam 
@Vape Empire 
@Zakariya_Docrat 
@Zubz 

Have an awesome Birthday!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Dubz (3/1/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Effjh 
@Vilaishima 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (3/1/19)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Effjh 
@Vilaishima

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## lesvaches (3/1/19)

Happy Birthday!
@Effjh 
@Vilaishima

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (3/1/19)

Happy Birthday

@Effjh
@Vilaishima

Have a super awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt (3/1/19)

Happy Birthday

@Effjh
@Vilaishima

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (3/1/19)

I hope you have a fantastic birthday.

@Effjh
@Vilaishima

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (3/1/19)

@Effjh
@Vilaishima

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/1/19)

Happy Birthday 

@Effjh
@Vilaishima 

May you both have an awesome Birthday.

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (3/1/19)

Happy birthday

@Effjh and @Vilaishima !

Have a super day

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr (3/1/19)

Happy birthday
@Effjh 
@Vilaishima 
Hope you have a great day

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (3/1/19)

@Effjh
@Vilaishima
@Morne75
@Khutso
@Muggz
@Raks92
@MuhammadKhan 
Have an awesome Birthday !!!

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (3/1/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Effjh 
@Vilaishima 
 Have a super birthday!

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (3/1/19)

@Effjh
@Vilaishima
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (3/1/19)

@Effjh
@Vilaishima

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (4/1/19)

Happy Birthday 
@acorn 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## lesvaches (4/1/19)

Happy Birthday!
@acorn

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (4/1/19)

Happy birthday

@acorn - fellow Reonaut and long-standing forum member

Have a great day and weekend!

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (4/1/19)

Happy Birthday, @acorn .Have a great day.

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (4/1/19)

Happy Birthday

@acorn 

Have a super fantastic day!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (4/1/19)

Happy Birthday 
@acorn 
 Have a super birthday!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/1/19)

Happy Birthday

@acorn 

May you have a awesome day.

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (4/1/19)

@acorn

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (4/1/19)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@acorn

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt (4/1/19)

Happy Birthday

@acorn

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (4/1/19)

@acornHappy birthday !

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## acorn (4/1/19)

Thank you all for the well wishes, great to be part of such a great community.
Much appreciated.

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 5


----------



## ddk1979 (4/1/19)

@acorn
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (4/1/19)

@acorn 
@Nite
@Reinette

Have an awesome Birthday!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Vilaishima (4/1/19)

Thanks for all the well wishes. Had a great day relaxing with my wife and sons.

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 3


----------



## Dubz (5/1/19)

Happy Birthday 
@earlq135 
@Oliver.yopanda 
@Zeki Hilmi 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Room Fogger (5/1/19)

Happy Birthday 
@earlq135 
@Oliver.yopanda 
@Zeki Hilmi 
 Have a super birthday!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## JurgensSt (5/1/19)

Happy Birthday 

@earlq135 
@Oliver.yopanda 
@Zeki Hilmi 

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ddk1979 (5/1/19)

@earlq135
@Oliver.yopanda
@Zeki Hilmi
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Willyza (5/1/19)

@earlq135 
@Oliver.yopanda 
@Zeki Hilmi

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## lesvaches (5/1/19)

Happy Birthday!
@earlq135
@Oliver.yopanda
@Zeki Hilmi

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Chanelr (5/1/19)

Happy birthday
@earlq135 
@Oliver.yopanda 
@Zeki Hilmi 
Hope you have a great day

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (5/1/19)

Thanks guys for the wishes

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 5


----------



## Silver (5/1/19)

Happy birthday

@Oliver.yopanda , @earlq135 

And a special wish to @Zeki Hilmi - who has been a longstanding supporting vendor - Voodoo Vapour

Have a great day and birthday weekend

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ARYANTO (5/1/19)

@earlq135
@Oliver.yopanda
@Zeki Hilmi

Reactions: Like 12 | Funny 1


----------



## Resistance (5/1/19)

@Brettkradue
@Chubby
@Johan R
@Kark01
@Henry
@Cryterion
@earlq135
@Oliver.yopanda
@Zeki Hilmi








Have an awesome Birthday!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## hot.chillie35 (5/1/19)

Happy Birthday

@earlq135
@Oliver.yopanda
@Zeki Hilmi

Have a super awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/1/19)

Happy birthday

@earlq135 
@Oliver.yopanda 
@Zeki Hilmi 
I hope you have all have an awesome day

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (5/1/19)

Hope you have a great Birthday !!!!

@earlq135 
@Oliver.yopanda 
@Zeki Hilmi

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## MHD (5/1/19)

Thanks all for the birthday wishes!
Ecigssa rocks!!!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4


----------



## MHD (5/1/19)

@earlq135 
@Oliver.yopanda 
@Zeki Hilmi 
Happy Birthday!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Dubz (6/1/19)

Happy Birthday 
@barixboy 
@Caramia 
@Sickboy77 
@Sterling Vape 
@Yaseen36 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (6/1/19)

Have a great Birthday !!!


@barixboy 
@Caramia 
@Sickboy77 
@Sterling Vape 
@Yaseen36

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/1/19)

Happy Birthday 

@barixboy 
@Caramia 
@Sickboy77 
@Sterling Vape 
@Yaseen36 
May you all have an awesome birthday!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (6/1/19)

*Happy Birthday* 

@barixboy
@Caramia
@Sickboy77
@Sterling Vape
@Yaseen36

*Have a super fantastic day !*

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (6/1/19)

@barixboy 
@Caramia 
@Sickboy77 
@Sterling Vape 
@Yaseen36

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (6/1/19)

Happy birthday

@Caramia , @Yaseen36 
@barixboy , @Sterling Vape 

And to @Sickboy77 from Sickboy77 E-Liquids

Have a great day !

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr (6/1/19)

Happy birthday
@barixboy 
@Caramia 
@Sickboy77 
@Sterling Vape 
@Yaseen36 
Hope you have a great day

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (6/1/19)

Happy Birthday 
@barixboy 
@Caramia , special wishes for a great day, go bos!
@Sickboy77 , have a great one and keep those juices coming for us to enjoy.
@Sterling Vape 
@Yaseen36 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (6/1/19)

@barixboy
@Caramia
@Sickboy77
@Sterling Vape
@Yaseen36
Have an awesome Birthday!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt (6/1/19)

Happy birthday


@barixboy 
@Caramia 
@Sickboy77 
@Sterling Vape 
@Yaseen36 

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (7/1/19)

Happy Birthday 
@BluePengu 
@Trevor 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/1/19)

Happy Birthday 
@BluePengu 
@Trevor 

May you both have an awesome Birthday

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Chanelr (7/1/19)

Happy birthday
@BluePengu 
@Trevor 
Hope you have a great day

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (7/1/19)

Have a great Birthday !!!

@BluePengu 
@Trevor

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## lesvaches (7/1/19)

Happy Birthday!
@barixboy
@Caramia
@Sickboy77
@Sterling Vape
@Yaseen36

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## lesvaches (7/1/19)

Happy Birthday!
@BluePengu
@Trevor

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## hot.chillie35 (7/1/19)

Happy Birthday  

@BluePengu 
@Trevor 

Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## SAVaper (7/1/19)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@BluePengu 
@Trevor

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Willyza (7/1/19)

@BluePengu 
@Trevor

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## JurgensSt (7/1/19)

Happy Birthday 


@BluePengu 
@Trevor

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Resistance (7/1/19)

@BluePengu
@Trevor
@Kikyzeng
@Outdoor_funguy
@warrior of the world
@Kyle794
@D4rk_510th

Have an awesome Birthday!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Room Fogger (7/1/19)

Happy Birthday 
@BluePengu 
@Trevor 
 Have a super birthday!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## KarlDP (7/1/19)

A very happy birthday to

@BluePengu 
@Trevor 

Hope its an awesome day..

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/1/19)

KarlDP said:


> A very happy birthday to
> 
> @BluePengu
> @Trevor
> ...


Welcome back @KarlDP .

Reactions: Like 10 | Agree 1


----------



## Resistance (7/1/19)

Welcome back @KarlDP !

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## KarlDP (7/1/19)

HAHA thanks @Resistance and @MrGSmokeFree. Nice to be back home after a bit of a break. 

Oh and a massive belated  to all of you that had birthday's before today that i missed..

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Dubz (8/1/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Faiyaz Cheulkar
@Günther 
@Nicholas Jones 
@TuzzRSA 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/1/19)

Happy Birthday 

@Faiyaz Cheulkar 
@Günther 
@Nicholas Jones 
@TuzzRSA 
May you all have an awesome Birthday

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## lesvaches (8/1/19)

Happy Birthday!
@Faiyaz Cheulkar
@Günther
@Nicholas Jones
@TuzzRSA

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt (8/1/19)

@Faiyaz Cheulkar
@Günther
@Nicholas Jones
@TuzzRSA

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (8/1/19)

*Happy Birthday *

@Faiyaz Cheulkar
@Günther 
@Nicholas Jones 
@TuzzRSA

*Have a super awesome day! *

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (8/1/19)

@Faiyaz Cheulkar
@Günther 
@Nicholas Jones 
@TuzzRSA

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr (8/1/19)

Happy birthday
@Faiyaz Cheulkar
@Günther 
@Nicholas Jones 
@TuzzRSA 
Hope you have an awesome day

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (8/1/19)

Happy birthday 

@Faiyaz Cheulkar , @Günther 

@Nicholas Jones , @TuzzRSA 

Have a great day!!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (8/1/19)

Hope you all have a fantastic Birthday !!!!

@Faiyaz Cheulkar
@Günther 
@Nicholas Jones 
@TuzzRSA

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (8/1/19)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Faiyaz Cheulkar
@Günther 
@Nicholas Jones 
@TuzzRSA

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (8/1/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Faiyaz Cheulkar
@Günther 
@Nicholas Jones 
@TuzzRSA 
 Have a super birthday!

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## KarlDP (8/1/19)

Good morning. 

A very happy birthday to

@Faiyaz Cheulkar
@Günther
@Nicholas Jones
@TuzzRSA

Hope you peeps have a super awesome day..

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (8/1/19)

@Faiyaz Cheulkar
@Günther 
@Nicholas Jones 
@TuzzRSA

*Have an awesome Birthday!!!*

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (8/1/19)

Hey guys ! have a fab birthday , have fun , may your birthday be as special as you are
@Faiyaz Cheulkar
@Günther
@Nicholas Jones
@TuzzRSA

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (9/1/19)

This was a very quiet day, years ago, in hospitals , not one birthday today ?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 7


----------



## Resistance (9/1/19)

@BEfing @Sephiroth’sRage @Shaylinv
@shubhanakhan @Rupert neetling @qacell @Paraddicted @BDunn @oyerana @Obi @muller @Muller88
@MJP @Lucien @BhavikRamsundar @Anthony Rossomando @Louisj @Lea @Kyle nuttall @Koveshan @Ingly

Have an awesome Birthday

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## ARYANTO (9/1/19)

Resistance said:


> @BEfing @Sephiroth’sRage @Shaylinv
> @shubhanakhan @Rupert neetling @qacell @Paraddicted @BDunn @oyerana @Obi @muller @Muller88
> @MJP @Lucien @BhavikRamsundar @Anthony Rossomando @Louisj @Lea @Kyle nuttall @Koveshan @Ingly
> 
> Have an awesome Birthday


Congratulations all you beautiful people , ENJOY !

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## KarlDP (9/1/19)

Wow lots today.. LOL

 Happy birthday everybody. Hope its great day.. 

@BEfing @Sephiroth’sRage @Shaylinv @shubhanakhan @Rupert @qacell @Paraddicted @BDunn @oyerana @Obi @muller @Muller88 @MJP @Lucien @BhavikRamsundar @Anthony Rossomando @Louisj @Lea @kyle nuttall @Koveshan @Ingly

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Room Fogger (9/1/19)

Birthday wishes to you all! 

@BEfing @Sephiroth’sRage @Shaylinv
@shubhanakhan @Rupert neetling @qacell @Paraddicted @BDunn @oyerana @Obi @muller @Muller88
@MJP @Lucien @BhavikRamsundar @Anthony Rossomando @Louisj@Lea @kyle nuttall @Koveshan @Ingly

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## lesvaches (9/1/19)

Happy Birthday!
@BEfing
@Sephiroth’sRage
@Shaylinv
@shubhanakhan
@Rupert neetling
@qacell
@Paraddicted
@BDunn
@oyerana
@Obi
@muller
@Muller88
@MJP
@Lucien
@BhavikRamsundar
@Anthony Rossomando
@Louisj
@Lea
@kyle nuttall
@Koveshan
@Ingly

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## JurgensSt (9/1/19)

@BEfing
@Sephiroth’sRage
@Shaylinv
@shubhanakhan
@Rupert neetling
@qacell
@Paraddicted
@BDunn
@oyerana
@Obi
@muller
@Muller88
@MJP
@Lucien
@BhavikRamsundar
@Anthony Rossomando
@Louisj
@Lea
@kyle nuttall
@Koveshan
@Ingly

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## ddk1979 (9/1/19)

Seems like I missed so many birthdays so herewith my best wishes to all of you and hoping that you had a wonderful day. 
What a pity that so many people who have birthdays today are no longer active on the forum.
Perhaps all the birthday wishes will bring them back.

.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## hot.chillie35 (9/1/19)

Resistance said:


> @BEfing @Sephiroth’sRage @Shaylinv
> @shubhanakhan @Rupert neetling @qacell @Paraddicted @BDunn @oyerana @Obi @muller @Muller88
> @MJP @Lucien @BhavikRamsundar @Anthony Rossomando @Louisj @Lea @Kyle nuttall @Koveshan @Ingly
> 
> Happy Birthday to all. Hope you had an awesome Birthday

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Dubz (10/1/19)

Happy Birthday 
@adijo 
@Bear_Vapes 
@brucewalrond 
@marioskar 
@riaad 
@rona.crayton59 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/1/19)

Happy Birthday 

@adijo 
@Bear_Vapes 
@brucewalrond 
@marioskar 
@riaad 
@rona.crayton59 
May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## JurgensSt (10/1/19)

@adijo 
@Bear_Vapes 
@brucewalrond 
@marioskar 
@riaad 
@rona.crayton59

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## hot.chillie35 (10/1/19)

_*Happy Birthday *_

@adijo 
@Bear_Vapes 
@brucewalrond 
@marioskar 
@riaad 
@rona.crayton59 

_*Have a super awesome day!*_

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Chanelr (10/1/19)

Happy birthday
@adijo 
@Bear_Vapes 
@brucewalrond 
@marioskar 
@riaad 
@rona.crayton59 
Hope you have a great day

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## SAVaper (10/1/19)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@adijo 
@Bear_Vapes 
@brucewalrond 
@marioskar 
@riaad 
@rona.crayton59

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## lesvaches (10/1/19)

Happy Birthday!
@adijo
@Bear_Vapes
@brucewalrond
@marioskar
@riaad
@rona.crayton59

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## KarlDP (10/1/19)

@adijo 
@Bear_Vapes 
@brucewalrond 
@marioskar 
@riaad 
@rona.crayton59

Massive happy birthday everyone.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Resistance (10/1/19)

@adijo 
@Bear_Vapes 
@brucewalrond 
@marioskar 
@riaad 
@rona.crayton59 

_*Have a super awesome day!*_

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (10/1/19)

Havea very Happy Birthday !!!

@adijo 
@Bear_Vapes 
@brucewalrond 
@marioskar 
@riaad 
@rona.crayton59

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Willyza (10/1/19)

@adijo 
@Bear_Vapes 
@brucewalrond 
@marioskar 
@riaad 
@rona.crayton59

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Room Fogger (10/1/19)

Happy Birthday 
@adijo 
@Bear_Vapes 
@brucewalrond 
@marioskar 
@riaad 
@rona.crayton59 
Have a super birthday!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## ddk1979 (10/1/19)

@adijo
@Bear_Vapes
@brucewalrond
@marioskar
@riaad
@rona.crayton59
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Dubz (11/1/19)

Happy Birthday 
@G+3 
@RayDeny 
@Soprono 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## lesvaches (11/1/19)

Happy Birthday!
@G+3
@RayDeny
@Soprono

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/1/19)

Happy Birthday 

@G+3 
@RayDeny 
@Soprono 

May you all have an awesome day.

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr (11/1/19)

Happy birthday
@G+3 
@RayDeny 
@Soprono 
Have a super duper day

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 2


----------



## SAVaper (11/1/19)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@G+3 
@RayDeny 
@Soprono

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (11/1/19)

I hope you have a great Birthday !!!!

@G+3 
@RayDeny 
@Soprono

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (11/1/19)

Happy birthday

@RayDeny , @Soprono and @G+3 !

Have a great day and weekend ahead!

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 2


----------



## Room Fogger (11/1/19)

Happy Birthday 
@G+3 
@RayDeny 
@Soprono 
 Have a super birthday and weekend!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (11/1/19)

@G+3 
@RayDeny 
@Soprono

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## KarlDP (11/1/19)

A very happy birthday to 

@G+3 
@RayDeny 
@Soprono 

Hope its a lekka one

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt (11/1/19)

@G+3 
@RayDeny 
@Soprono

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (11/1/19)

Happy Birthday 

@G+3 
@RayDeny 
@Soprono 

Have a super fantastic day!

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (11/1/19)

@G+3
@RayDeny
@Soprono
Happy birthday , happy Friday too!

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (11/1/19)

@G+3
@RayDeny
@Soprono
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## RayDeny (11/1/19)

Woo Hoo, thank you all for the wishes. Breky in bed and my fave vape to start the day. Definitely looking like a good day.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 7


----------



## G+3 (11/1/19)

Whoopwhoop, thank you everyone for the well wishes, much appreciated.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 8


----------



## Resistance (11/1/19)

@G+3 
@RayDeny 
@Soprono 

Have an Awesome Birthday!

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (12/1/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Faizel Bhamjee 
@GeeDuToit 
@Jengz 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## lesvaches (12/1/19)

Happy Birthday!
@Faizel Bhamjee
@GeeDuToit
@Jengz

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## hot.chillie35 (12/1/19)

*Happy Birthday *

@Faizel Bhamjee 
@GeeDuToit 
@Jengz 

*Have a super awesome day!



*

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Silver (12/1/19)

Happy birthday

@Jengz 
@Faizel Bhamjee , @GeeDuToit 

Have a great day and weekend!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (12/1/19)

Have a fantastic Birthday !!!!!

@Faizel Bhamjee 
@GeeDuToit 
@Jengz

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/1/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Faizel Bhamjee 
@GeeDuToit 
@Jengz 
May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Willyza (12/1/19)

@Faizel Bhamjee 
@GeeDuToit 
@Jengz

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## JurgensSt (12/1/19)

Happy Birthday

@Faizel Bhamjee 
@GeeDuToit 
@Jengz 

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Room Fogger (12/1/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Faizel Bhamjee 
@GeeDuToit 
@Jengz 
 Have a great day and weekend.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## ARYANTO (12/1/19)

@Faizel Bhamjee
@GeeDuToit
@Jengz

 Cheers guys , have a wonderful birthday !!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Chanelr (12/1/19)

Happy birthday
@Faizel Bhamjee 
@GeeDuToit 
@Jengz 
Have a wonderful day

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Resistance (12/1/19)

@Faizel Bhamjee 
@GeeDuToit 
@Jengz 

*Have an awesome 
Birthday! !!




*

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ddk1979 (12/1/19)

@Faizel Bhamjee
@GeeDuToit
@Jengz
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Dubz (13/1/19)

Happy Birthday 
@camz_boss 
@dan46tex 
@devlin27 
@ErnstZA 
@shabs 
@sul1 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/1/19)

Happy Birthday 

@camz_boss
@dan46tex 
@devlin27 
@ErnstZA 
@shabs 
@sul1 
 May you all have an awesome day.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## lesvaches (13/1/19)

Happy Birthday!
@camz_boss
@dan46tex
@devlin27
@ErnstZA
@shabs
@sul1

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## JurgensSt (13/1/19)

Happy birthday

@camz_boss
@dan46tex
@devlin27
@ErnstZA
@shabs
@sul1



Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Willyza (13/1/19)

@camz_boss
@dan46tex
@devlin27
@ErnstZA
@shabs
@sul1

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## hot.chillie35 (13/1/19)

_*Happy Birthday *_

*@camz_boss *
*@dan46tex *
*@devlin27 *
*@ErnstZA *
*@shabs *
*@sul1 *

_*Have a super fantastic day!






*_

Reactions: Like 11 | Funny 1


----------



## Room Fogger (13/1/19)

Happy Birthday 
@camz_boss 
@dan46tex 
@devlin27 
@ErnstZA 
@shabs 
@sul1 
 Have a super birthday!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Silver (13/1/19)

Happy birthday

@ErnstZA , @shabs , @camz_boss 

@dan46tex , @devlin27 , @sul1 

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Jengz (13/1/19)

Thanks All for the wishes yesterday! Much appreciated

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 5


----------



## Chanelr (13/1/19)

Happy birthday
@camz_boss 
@dan46tex 
@devlin27 
@ErnstZA 
@shabs 
@sul1 
Hope you have a wonderful day

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (13/1/19)

Hope you all have a great Birthday !!!!!

@camz_boss 
@dan46tex 
@devlin27 
@ErnstZA 
@shabs 
@sul1

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ARYANTO (13/1/19)

@camz_boss
@sul1
@dan46tex
@shabs
@ErnstZA
@devlin27
To all you wonderful people - HAPPY BIRTHDAY !
Have a great day and eat plenty cake ...

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ddk1979 (13/1/19)

@camz_boss
@dan46tex
@devlin27
@ErnstZA
@shabs
@sul1

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Hooked (13/1/19)

@Jengz

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Resistance (13/1/19)

*@camz_boss *
*@dan46tex *
*@devlin27 *
*@ErnstZA *
*@shabs *
*@sul1 *
Have an Awesome Birthday!!!
_*










*_

Reactions: Like 10 | Funny 1


----------



## Mida Khan (13/1/19)

Jengz said:


> Thanks All for the wishes yesterday! Much appreciated
> View attachment 155710


Happy Birthday for yesterday!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Mida Khan (13/1/19)

@camz_boss @dan46tex @shabs @devlin27 @ErnstZA @sul1 

Happy Born Day

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Dubz (14/1/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Ar53n1c 
@baggiesberea 
@beenster 
@BGoran 
@Fishvapes 
@gazcoys 
@haffejee20 
@kev mac 
@Resistance 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## lesvaches (14/1/19)

Happy Birthday!
@Ar53n1c
@baggiesberea
@beenster
@BGoran
@Fishvapes
@gazcoys
@haffejee20
@kev mac
@Resistance

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (14/1/19)

_*A very Special Happy Birthday @Resistance 

Have a super fantastic awesome day!*_


!

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (14/1/19)

Happy Birthday

@Ar53n1c 
@baggiesberea 
@beenster 
@BGoran 
@Fishvapes 
@gazcoys 
@haffejee20 
@kev mac

Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## JurgensSt (14/1/19)

@Ar53n1c 
@baggiesberea 
@beenster 
@BGoran 
@Fishvapes 
@gazcoys 
@haffejee20 
@kev mac

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/1/19)

Happy Birthday 

@Resistance 
@Ar53n1c 
@baggiesberea 
@beenster 
@BGoran 
@Fishvapes 
@gazcoys 
@haffejee20 
@kev mac 

May you all have an awesome Birthday!

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr (14/1/19)

Happy birthday
@Ar53n1c
@baggiesberea
@beenster
@BGoran
@Fishvapes
@gazcoys
@haffejee20
@kev mac
And a special happy happy to @Resistance
Hope you have a great day

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (14/1/19)

Have a fantastic Birthday !!!!

@Resistance 
@Ar53n1c 
@baggiesberea 
@beenster 
@BGoran 
@Fishvapes 
@gazcoys 
@haffejee20 
@kev mac

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (14/1/19)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Ar53n1c 
@baggiesberea 
@beenster 
@BGoran 
@Fishvapes 
@gazcoys 
@haffejee20 
@kev mac 
@Resistance

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## KarlDP (14/1/19)

Morning all!

A very happy birthday to all the following peeps. Have a awesome day.

@Ar53n1c 
@baggiesberea 
@beenster 
@BGoran 
@Fishvapes 
@gazcoys 
@haffejee20 
@kev mac 
@Resistance

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (14/1/19)

Happy Birthday to you all, 
 May you have a great day! 
@Ar53n1c 
@baggiesberea 
@beenster 
@BGoran 
@Fishvapes 
@gazcoys 
@haffejee20 
@kev mac 

And a special wish for 
@Resistance 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (14/1/19)

@Ar53n1c 
@baggiesberea 
@beenster 
@BGoran 
@Fishvapes 
@gazcoys 
@haffejee20 
@kev mac

Have an awesome Birthday!!!

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 2


----------



## Willyza (14/1/19)

@Ar53n1c 
@baggiesberea 
@beenster 
@BGoran 
@Fishvapes 
@gazcoys 
@haffejee20 
@kev mac 
@Resistance

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/1/19)

Resistance said:


> @Ar53n1c
> @baggiesberea
> @beenster
> @BGoran
> ...





I hope you have super lekker day @Resistance

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (14/1/19)

@Resistance
@Ar53n1c
@baggiesberea
@beenster
@BGoran
@Fishvapes
@gazcoys
@haffejee20
Wishing you all a happy birthday , hoping you don't have Monday blues !

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (14/1/19)

@Resistance - thanks for helping to keep this thread going

@Ar53n1c
@baggiesberea
@beenster
@BGoran
@Fishvapes
@gazcoys
@haffejee20
@kev mac
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (14/1/19)

Happy birthday

@Resistance - longstanding member 
And to @kevmac from the USA

Also to @Ar53n1c , @baggiesberea , @beenster 

@BGoran , @Fishvapes , @gazcoys and @haffejee20 

Have a great day !

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (14/1/19)

@kev mac Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## BATMAN (14/1/19)

Happy birthday @Resistance @Ar53n1c @baggiesberea and @beenster
Hope you guys have a great day

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (14/1/19)

Thank you all for the Birthday wishes.

And to you @hot.chillie35 for being my awesome support structure.

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 3


----------



## Dubz (15/1/19)

Happy Birthday 
@akitaa 
@alex1501 
@ebieshady 
@froststryker 
@mattmccue86 
@merlo 
@Raphael G 
@Savinm 
@wize24 
@Zer0_C00L 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## lesvaches (15/1/19)

Happy Birthday!
@akitaa
@alex1501
@ebieshady
@froststryker
@mattmccue86
@merlo
@Raphael G
@Savinm
@wize24
@Zer0_C00L

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/1/19)

Happy Birthday 

@akitaa 
@alex1501 
@ebieshady 
@froststryker 
@mattmccue86 
@merlo 
@Raphael G 
@Savinm 
@wize24 
@Zer0_C00L 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## hot.chillie35 (15/1/19)

_*Happy Birthday*_ 

@akitaa
@alex1501
@ebieshady
@froststryker
@mattmccue86
@merlo
@Raphael G
@Savinm
@wize24
@Zer0_C00L

*Have a super cool day! 


*

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (15/1/19)

Happy Birthday !!!!!!!

@akitaa 
@alex1501 
@ebieshady 
@froststryker 
@mattmccue86 
@merlo 
@Raphael G 
@Savinm 
@wize24 
@Zer0_C00L

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## JurgensSt (15/1/19)

@akitaa 
@alex1501 
@ebieshady 
@froststryker 
@mattmccue86 
@merlo 
@Raphael G 
@Savinm 
@wize24 
@Zer0_C00L

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Chanelr (15/1/19)

Happy birthday.
@akitaa 
@alex1501 
@ebieshady 
@froststryker 
@mattmccue86 
@merlo 
@Raphael G 
@Savinm 
@wize24 
@Zer0_C00L 
Hope you have a great day

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Willyza (15/1/19)

@akitaa 
@alex1501 
@ebieshady 
@froststryker 
@mattmccue86 
@merlo 
@Raphael G 
@Savinm 
@wize24 
@Zer0_C00L

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Resistance (15/1/19)

@akitaa
@alex1501
@ebieshady
@froststryker
@mattmccue86
@merlo
@Raphael G
@Savinm
@wize24
@Zer0_C00L

*Have a super cool day! 




*

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## BATMAN (15/1/19)

Happy birthday
@akitaa
@alex1501
@ebieshady
@froststryker
@mattmccue86
@merlo
@Raphael G
@Savinm
@wize24
@Zer0_C00L

Hope you guys have an awesome day

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## SAVaper (15/1/19)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@akitaa 
@alex1501 
@ebieshady 
@froststryker 
@mattmccue86 
@merlo 
@Raphael G 
@Savinm 
@wize24 
@Zer0_C00L

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## KarlDP (15/1/19)

Happy birthday @

@akitaa 
@alex1501 
@ebieshady 
@froststryker 
@mattmccue86 
@merlo 
@Raphael G 
@Savinm 
@wize24 
@Zer0_C00L 

Have an awesome day all.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## ARYANTO (15/1/19)

@merlo
@alex1501
@ebieshady
@mattmccue86
@Raphael G
@Savinm
@wize24
@Zer0_C00L
@akitaa
@froststryker 
Happy birthday all you beautiful people ,have a gr8 day !

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## ddk1979 (15/1/19)

@akitaa
@alex1501
@ebieshady
@froststryker
@mattmccue86
@merlo
@Raphael G
@Savinm
@wize24
@Zer0_C00L
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Dubz (16/1/19)

Happy Birthday 
@DreadZero 
@firvain 
@halber79 
@Limbo 
@paulo.gil 
@Raindance 
@Sethvs1 
@shaheedtait 
@taffyjock 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## lesvaches (16/1/19)

Happy Birthday!
@DreadZero
@firvain
@halber79
@Limbo
@paulo.gil
@Raindance
@Sethvs1
@shaheedtait
@taffyjock

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/1/19)

Happy Birthday!

@Raindance 
@DreadZero 
@firvain 
@halber79 
@Limbo 
@paulo.gil 
@Sethvs1 
@shaheedtait 
@taffyjock

I hope you all have an awesome day

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Willyza (16/1/19)

@Raindance 
@DreadZero 
@firvain 
@halber79 
@Limbo 
@paulo.gil 
@Sethvs1 
@shaheedtait 
@taffyjock

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Chanelr (16/1/19)

Happy birthday
@DreadZero 
@firvain 
@halber79 
@Limbo 
@paulo.gil 
@Raindance 
@Sethvs1 
@shaheedtait 
@taffyjock 
Hope you have an awesome day

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## JurgensSt (16/1/19)

@DreadZero 
@firvain 
@halber79 
@Limbo 
@paulo.gil 
@Raindance 
@Sethvs1 
@shaheedtait 
@taffyjock

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (16/1/19)

Happy Birthday to all of you. Have a fantastic day.

@DreadZero 
@firvain 
@halber79 
@Limbo 
@paulo.gil 
@Raindance 
@Sethvs1 
@shaheedtait 
@taffyjock

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Silver (16/1/19)

Happy birthday

@Raindance !

@Limbo , @shaheedtait 

@DreadZero , @firvain , @halber79 , @paulo.gil , @Sethvs1 , @taffyjock 

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## SAVaper (16/1/19)

Good morning and ahppy birthday to
@DreadZero 
@firvain 
@halber79 
@Limbo 
@paulo.gil 
@Raindance 
@Sethvs1 
@shaheedtait 
@taffyjock

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## KarlDP (16/1/19)

@DreadZero 
@firvain 
@halber79 
@Limbo 
@paulo.gil 
@Raindance 
@Sethvs1 
@shaheedtait 
@taffyjock 

Happy birthday everybody. Have a lekka one.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Resistance (16/1/19)

@DreadZero
@firvain
@halber79
@Limbo
@paulo.gil
@Raindance
@Sethvs1
@shaheedtait
@taffyjock
Have an awesome Birthday!!!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## BATMAN (16/1/19)

Happy birthday 

@Raindance
@DreadZero
@firvain
@halber79
@Limbo
@paulo.gil
@Sethvs1
@shaheedtait
@taffyjock

Hope you guys have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## hot.chillie35 (16/1/19)

_*Happy Birthday *_

@DreadZero 
@firvain 
@halber79 
@Limbo 
@paulo.gil 
@Raindance 
@Sethvs1 
@shaheedtait 
@taffyjock 

_*Have a super day!*_

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Room Fogger (16/1/19)

Birthday wishes to all 
@DreadZero
@firvain
@halber79
@Limbo
@paulo.gil 
And special wishes for
@Raindance
@Sethvs1
@shaheedtait
@taffyjock
  May you all have a super day!

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (16/1/19)

@DreadZero
@firvain
@halber79
@Limbo
@paulo.gil
@Sethvs1
@shaheedtait
@taffyjock
Happy birthday guys and girls -have a super dooper day , have fun and stay young !

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Cornelius (16/1/19)

Happy birthday
@DreadZero 
@firvain 
@halber79 
@Limbo 
@paulo.gil 
@Raindance 
@Sethvs1 
@shaheedtait 
@taffyjock

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (16/1/19)

And some extra special wishes to you @Raindance 
@DreadZero
@firvain
@halber79
@Limbo
@paulo.gil
@Sethvs1
@shaheedtait
@taffyjock
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (17/1/19)

Happy Birthday 
@clydern 
@Grand Guru 
@macbeuz 
@nohells 
@sbradleypalmer 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## lesvaches (17/1/19)

Happy Birthday!
@Grand Guru
@macbeuz
@nohells
@sbradleypalmer

and a very special happy birthday to @clydern, have a wonderful day boet.

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (17/1/19)

Happy birthday

@clydern , @Grand Guru 

@macbeuz , @nohells , @sbradleypalmer 

Have a lovely day!

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/1/19)

Happy Birthday 

@clydern 
@Grand Guru 
@macbeuz 
@nohells 
@sbradleypalmer 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr (17/1/19)

Happy birthday
@clydern 
@Grand Guru 
@macbeuz 
@nohells 
@sbradleypalmer 
Hope you have a lekker day

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (17/1/19)

_*Happy Birthday *_

@clydern 
@Grand Guru 
@macbeuz 
@nohells 
@sbradleypalmer 

_*Have a super day! *_
_*

*_

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (17/1/19)

Hope you all have a fantastic Birthday !!!!

@clydern 
@Grand Guru 
@macbeuz 
@nohells 
@sbradleypalmer

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (17/1/19)

Happy Birthday 
@clydern 
@Grand Guru 
@macbeuz 
@nohells 
@sbradleypalmer 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (17/1/19)

@clydern 
@Grand Guru 
@macbeuz 
@nohells 
@sbradleypalmer

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## KarlDP (17/1/19)

@clydern 
@Grand Guru 
@macbeuz 
@nohells 
@sbradleypalmer

Happy birthday everybody!

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (17/1/19)

Thank you all for the wishes

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 6


----------



## ARYANTO (17/1/19)

Happy Birthday all you cake eaters ! ENJOY .
@clydern
@Grand Guru
@macbeuz
@nohells
@sbradleypalmer

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt (17/1/19)

@clydern
@Grand Guru
@macbeuz
@nohells
@sbradleypalmer

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cornelius (17/1/19)

Happy Birthday 
@clydern 
@Grand Guru 
@macbeuz 
@nohells 
@sbradleypalmer

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (17/1/19)

@clydern
@Grand Guru
@macbeuz
@nohells
@sbradleypalmer
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (17/1/19)

@clydern 
@Grand Guru 
@macbeuz 
@nohells 
@sbradleypalmer 

_*Have an awesome Birthday!!!*_
_*




*_

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Dubz (18/1/19)

Happy Birthday 
@87hunter 
@andries.west 
@ashley.pillay2 
@Drikusw 
@foe.cig 
@Iceman_ZA 
@mc_zamo 
@mehrdad1981 
@MKID 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## lesvaches (18/1/19)

Happy Birthday!
@87hunter
@andries.west
@ashley.pillay2
@Drikusw
@foe.cig
@Iceman_ZA
@mc_zamo
@mehrdad1981
@MKID

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/1/19)

Happy Birthday 

@87hunter 
@andries.west 
@ashley.pillay2 
@Drikusw 
@foe.cig 
@Iceman_ZA 
@mc_zamo 
@mehrdad1981 
@MKID 

May you all have an awesome birthday.

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (18/1/19)

@87hunter 
@andries.west 
@ashley.pillay2 
@Drikusw 
@foe.cig 
@Iceman_ZA 
@mc_zamo 
@mehrdad1981 
@MKID

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr (18/1/19)

Happy birthday
@87hunter 
@andries.west 
@ashley.pillay2 
@Drikusw 
@foe.cig 
@Iceman_ZA 
@mc_zamo 
@mehrdad1981 
@MKID 
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (18/1/19)

_*Happy Birthday*_ 

@87hunter
@andries.west
@ashley.pillay2
@Drikusw
@foe.cig
@Iceman_ZA
@mc_zamo
@mehrdad1981
@MKID

_*Have a super day!


*_

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (18/1/19)

Happy Birthday. Have a fantastic day !!!!

@87hunter
@andries.west
@ashley.pillay2
@Drikusw
@foe.cig
@Iceman_ZA
@mc_zamo
@mehrdad1981
@MKID

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (18/1/19)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@87hunter
@andries.west
@ashley.pillay2
@Drikusw
@foe.cig
@Iceman_ZA
@mc_zamo
@mehrdad1981
@MKID

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt (18/1/19)

@87hunter
@andries.west
@ashley.pillay2
@Drikusw
@foe.cig
@Iceman_ZA
@mc_zamo
@mehrdad1981
@MKID

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (18/1/19)

@87hunter
@andries.west
@ashley.pillay2
@Drikusw
@foe.cig
@Iceman_ZA
@mc_zamo
@mehrdad1981
@MKID
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## KarlDP (18/1/19)

Happy birthday

@87hunter 
@andries.west 
@ashley.pillay2 
@Drikusw 
@foe.cig 
@Iceman_ZA 
@mc_zamo 
@mehrdad1981 
@MKID 

Have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (18/1/19)

Happy Birthday 
@87hunter 
@andries.west 
@ashley.pillay2 
@Drikusw 
@foe.cig 
@Iceman_ZA 
@mc_zamo 
@mehrdad1981 
@MKID 
 Have a super birthday!

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (18/1/19)

@87hunter
@andries.west
@ashley.pillay2
@Drikusw
@foe.cig
@Iceman_ZA
@mc_zamo
@mehrdad1981
@MKID
_*
Have an awesome Birthday! !!




*_

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (19/1/19)

Happy Birthday 
@19D66 
@BumbleBee 
@DoubleD 
@irisev 
@mohibr 
@zandernwn 
@ZeeHanzo 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## lesvaches (19/1/19)

Happy Birthday!
@19D66 
@BumbleBee 
@DoubleD 
@irisev 
@mohibr 
@zandernwn 
@ZeeHanzo

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 2


----------



## Chanelr (19/1/19)

Happy birthday
@19D66 
@BumbleBee 
@DoubleD 
@irisev 
@mohibr 
@zandernwn 
@ZeeHanzo 
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 2


----------



## Silver (19/1/19)

Happy birthday

@DoubleD - longstanding member!

@ZeeHanzo , @19D66 , @irisev , @mohibr

And to
@BumbleBee from The Vape Guy!
@zandernwn - from Xhype Liquid Co.

Have a super day and weekend!!

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 2


----------



## Willyza (19/1/19)

@19D66 
@BumbleBee 
@DoubleD 
@irisev 
@mohibr 
@zandernwn 
@ZeeHanzo

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/1/19)

Happy Birthday 

@BumbleBee 
@19D66 
@DoubleD 
@irisev 
@mohibr 
@zandernwn 
@ZeeHanzo 

May you all have an awesome birthday.

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (19/1/19)

Happy Birthday to all of you !!!!!

@BumbleBee 
@19D66 
@DoubleD 
@irisev 
@mohibr 
@zandernwn 
@ZeeHanzo

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 2


----------



## Hooked (19/1/19)

@BumbleBee of The Vape Guy

Bumblebee, I wish you everything of the very best for the year ahead. You are such a good person and you deserve all the good that Life can bring you.

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt (19/1/19)

@BumbleBee 
@19D66 
@DoubleD 
@irisev 
@mohibr 
@zandernwn 
@ZeeHanzo







Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 2


----------



## hot.chillie35 (19/1/19)

_*Happy Birthday *_

@19D66 
@BumbleBee 
@DoubleD 
@irisev 
@mohibr 
@zandernwn 
@ZeeHanzo 

_*Have a super awesome day!*_
_*

*_

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 2


----------



## Resistance (19/1/19)

@19D66 
@BumbleBee 
@DoubleD 
@irisev 
@mohibr 
@zandernwn 
@ZeeHanzo 

_*Have an awesome birthday!!!




*_

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 2


----------



## RainstormZA (19/1/19)

Happy birthday @BumbleBee !

Hope you have a good one!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Room Fogger (19/1/19)

Happy Birthday 
@19D66 
 A special wish to 
@BumbleBee 
Hope you have a great one!
@DoubleD 
@irisev 
@mohibr 
@zandernwn 
@ZeeHanzo 
 Have a super birthday!

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 2


----------



## Cornelius (19/1/19)

_*Happy Birthday 
*_
@19D66 
@BumbleBee 
@DoubleD 
@irisev 
@mohibr 
@zandernwn 
@ZeeHanzo

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 2


----------



## ddk1979 (19/1/19)

@BumbleBee 
@19D66
@DoubleD
@irisev
@mohibr
@zandernwn
@ZeeHanzo
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 2


----------



## Silver (19/1/19)

Hooked said:


> @BumbleBee of The Vape Guy
> 
> Bumblebee, I wish you everything of the very best for the year ahead. You are such a good person and you deserve all the good that Life can bring you.
> 
> ...



That is classic @Hooked !!!
Twisted coil cake for @BumbleBee !

Reactions: Like 9 | Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (19/1/19)

Thanks for all the birthday wishes everyone, it was a good day. I got what I was wishing for... some rain

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 10


----------



## Dubz (20/1/19)

Happy Birthday 
@deonjames 
@Gregory2012 
@junaidr 
@MeirleanShawk 
@Neval630 
@r0ckf1re 
@Terzog28 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## lesvaches (20/1/19)

Happy Birthday!
@deonjames 
@Gregory2012 
@junaidr 
@MeirleanShawk 
@Neval630 
@r0ckf1re 
@Terzog28

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/1/19)

Happy Birthday 

@deonjames 
@Gregory2012 
@junaidr 
@MeirleanShawk 
@Neval630 
@r0ckf1re 
@Terzog28 

May you all have an awesome birthday !

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (20/1/19)

I hope that you all have a fantastic Birthday !!!

@deonjames 
@Gregory2012 
@junaidr 
@MeirleanShawk 
@Neval630 
@r0ckf1re 
@Terzog28

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Room Fogger (20/1/19)

Happy Birthday 
@deonjames 
@Gregory2012 
@junaidr 
@MeirleanShawk 
@Neval630 
@r0ckf1re 
@Terzog28 
 Have a super birthday!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Resistance (20/1/19)

@deonjames
@Gregory2012
@junaidr
@MeirleanShawk
@Neval630
@r0ckf1re
@Terzog28

_Have an *A**wesome Birthday!!!*_
_*



*_
*



*

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## JurgensSt (20/1/19)

@deonjames
@Gregory2012
@junaidr
@MeirleanShawk
@Neval630
@r0ckf1re
@Terzog28



Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Willyza (20/1/19)

@deonjames 
@Gregory2012 
@junaidr 
@MeirleanShawk 
@Neval630 
@r0ckf1re 
@Terzog28

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Carnival (20/1/19)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY !!! @BumbleBee  

Hope you have an amazing day!

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr (20/1/19)

Happy birthday
@deonjames 
@Gregory2012 
@junaidr 
@MeirleanShawk 
@Neval630 
@r0ckf1re 
@Terzog28 
Hope you have a super day

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ddk1979 (20/1/19)

@deonjames
@Gregory2012
@junaidr
@MeirleanShawk
@Neval630
@r0ckf1re
@Terzog28
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## hot.chillie35 (20/1/19)

_*Happy Birthday *_

@deonjames
@Gregory2012
@junaidr
@MeirleanShawk
@Neval630
@r0ckf1re
@Terzog28

*Have a super fantastic day!


*

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Dubz (21/1/19)

Happy Birthday 
@021jay 
@allie.le.roux 
@BlakeSam 
@Chanelr 
@greesmonkey122 
@hasanm 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## lesvaches (21/1/19)

Happy Birthday!
@021jay
@allie.le.roux
@BlakeSam
@Chanelr
@greesmonkey122
@hasanm

Reactions: Like 11 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/1/19)

Happy Birthday

@Chanelr 
@021jay 
@allie.le.roux 
@BlakeSam
@greesmonkey122 
@hasanm 
May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr (21/1/19)

Happy birthday
@021jay 
@allie.le.roux 
@BlakeSam 
@greesmonkey122
@hasanm 
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 3


----------



## JurgensSt (21/1/19)

@021jay 
@allie.le.roux 
@BlakeSam 
@greesmonkey122
@hasanm

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (21/1/19)

Have a very Happy Birthday !!!!

@021jay 
@allie.le.roux 
@BlakeSam 
@greesmonkey122
@hasanm

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Chanelr (21/1/19)

Did I do myself in by removing my own name from my birthday post?lol

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Willyza (21/1/19)

@021jay 
@allie.le.roux 
@BlakeSam 
@Chanelr 
@greesmonkey122 
@hasanm

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (21/1/19)

Have an Awesome Birthday!!!
@021jay 
@allie.le.roux 
@BlakeSam 
@Chanelr 
@greesmonkey122 
@hasanm 
_*




*_
*



*

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (21/1/19)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@021jay 
@allie.le.roux 
@BlakeSam 
@Chanelr 
@greesmonkey122 
@hasanm

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (21/1/19)

_*Happy Birthday *_

@021jay 
@allie.le.roux 
@BlakeSam 
@Chanelr 
@greesmonkey122 
@hasanm 

*Have a super day!

*

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (21/1/19)

Happy birthday

@Chanelr - thanks for all your reviews! Hope you have a great day!

And to 
@021jay , @allie.le.roux 
@BlakeSam , @greesmonkey122 , @hasanm 

Have a good day!

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cornelius (21/1/19)

Happy Happy cake and candy


@021jay
@allie.le.roux
@BlakeSam
@Chanelr
@greesmonkey122
@hasanm

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (21/1/19)

Happy Birthday 
@021jay 
@allie.le.roux 
@BlakeSam 
@Chanelr 
@greesmonkey122 
@hasanm 
 Have a super birthday!

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## KarlDP (21/1/19)

A very happy birthday to

@021jay 
@allie.le.roux 
@BlakeSam 
@Chanelr 
@greesmonkey122 
@hasanm 

Have a great day further.

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (21/1/19)

@Chanelr - and thanks for helping to keep this thread going
@021jay
@allie.le.roux
@BlakeSam
@greesmonkey122
@hasanm
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (21/1/19)

Chanelr said:


> Did I do myself in by removing my own name from my birthday post?lol




@Chanelr - would appear so (because of copy and past). Next time wish yourself a happy birthday too 
@Puff the Magic Dragon and @JurgensSt you have missed one important name in the birthday wishes - someone who helps to keep this thread going strong.

.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr (21/1/19)

ddk1979 said:


> @Chanelr - would appear so (because of copy and past). Next time wish yourself a happy birthday too
> @Puff the Magic Dragon and @JurgensSt you have missed one important name in the birthday wishes - someone who helps to keep this thread going strong.
> 
> .


Lol I will remember that for next year.
Thanks for all the birthday wishes

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (21/1/19)

Happy Birthday @Chanelr . 

I'm afraid that there was a cut & paste error on my part.



I will be more careful next time. But at least you get your own personal sheepish dog Happy Birthday message.

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 2


----------



## Chanelr (21/1/19)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Happy Birthday @Chanelr .
> 
> I'm afraid that there was a cut & paste error on my part.
> 
> ...


Lol no problem 
I do appreciate it.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## JurgensSt (21/1/19)

ddk1979 said:


> @Chanelr - would appear so (because of copy and past). Next time wish yourself a happy birthday too
> @Puff the Magic Dragon and @JurgensSt you have missed one important name in the birthday wishes - someone who helps to keep this thread going strong.
> 
> .


@ddk1979 How could you do that to us 



HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO THE PEEPS

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 3


----------



## Dubz (22/1/19)

Happy Birthday 
@amareto 
@B///Moodley 
@bhonshell37 
@Einstein43 
@etiennel22 
@Gizmo 
@ichigo 
@jessearendse 
@Lordnord 
@michaeladolan 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/1/19)

Happy Birthday 

@amareto 
@B///Moodley 
@bhonshell37 
@Einstein43 
@etiennel22 
@Gizmo 
@ichigo 
@jessearendse 
@Lordnord 
@michaeladolan 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## lesvaches (22/1/19)

Happy Birthday!
@amareto
@B///Moodley
@bhonshell37
@Einstein43
@etiennel22
@Gizmo
@ichigo
@jessearendse
@Lordnord
@michaeladolan

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Resistance (22/1/19)

@amareto 
@B///Moodley 
@bhonshell37 
@Einstein43 
@etiennel22 
@Gizmo 
@ichigo 
@jessearendse 
@Lordnord 
@michaeladolan 
Have an awesome Birthday!!!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## B///Moodley (22/1/19)

Dubz said:


> Happy Birthday
> @amareto
> @B///Moodley
> @bhonshell37
> ...



Happy birthday guys. Thanks for the wish but you’re a month early.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Willyza (22/1/19)

@amareto
@B///Moodley
@bhonshell37
@Einstein43
@etiennel22
@Gizmo
@ichigo
@jessearendse
@Lordnord
@michaeladolan

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Chanelr (22/1/19)

Happy birthday

@amareto 
@B///Moodley (please fix your DOB on profile, then we will wish you happy birthday again next month )
@bhonshell37 
@Einstein43 
@etiennel22 
@Gizmo 
@ichigo 
@jessearendse 
@Lordnord 
@michaeladolan 
Hope you all have a fantastic day

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## SAVaper (22/1/19)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@amareto 
@B///Moodley 
@bhonshell37 
@Einstein43 
@etiennel22 
@Gizmo 
@ichigo 
@jessearendse 
@Lordnord 
@michaeladolan

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (22/1/19)

Happy Birthday to all of you !!!!!

@amareto 
@bhonshell37 
@Einstein43 
@etiennel22 
@Gizmo 
@ichigo 
@jessearendse 
@Lordnord 
@michaeladolan

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Silver (22/1/19)

Happy birthday 

@amareto , @bhonshell37 , @Einstein43 , @Lordnord 

@etiennel22 , @ichigo , @jessearendse , @michaeladolan 

And a special wish to @Gizmo - thank you Giz for creating this forum for us way back and for all you have done! 

May you have a Great day

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## KarlDP (22/1/19)

Happy birthday to

@amareto 
@bhonshell37 
@Einstein43 
@etiennel22 
@Gizmo 
@ichigo 
@jessearendse 
@Lordnord 
@michaeladolan 

Have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## B///Moodley (22/1/19)

Chanelr said:


> Happy birthday
> 
> @amareto
> @B///Moodley (please fix your DOB on profile, then we will wish you happy birthday again next month )
> ...



I need one of the admins to do so.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## JurgensSt (22/1/19)

@amareto 
@bhonshell37 
@Einstein43 
@etiennel22 
@Gizmo 
@ichigo 
@jessearendse 
@Lordnord 
@michaeladolan

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Chanelr (22/1/19)

B///Moodley said:


> I need one of the admins to do so.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


[USERGROUP=3]@Admins[/USERGROUP], some assistance please

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## ddk1979 (22/1/19)

@amareto
@B///Moodley
@bhonshell37
@Einstein43
@etiennel22
@Gizmo
@ichigo
@jessearendse
@Lordnord
@michaeladolan
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## hot.chillie35 (22/1/19)

_*Happy Birthday*_ 

@amareto 
@bhonshell37 
@Einstein43 
@etiennel22 
@Gizmo 
@ichigo 
@jessearendse 
@Lordnord 
@michaeladolan 

*Have a super day!*
*

*

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Martin Narainsamy (22/1/19)

A very Happy and Special Birthday to the following people. May your day be filled with laughter and Joy.
@amareto @bhonshell37 @Einstein43 @etiennel22 @Gizmo @ichigo @jessearendse @Lordnord @michaeladolan

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Cornelius (22/1/19)

*New

*
@amareto 
@bhonshell37 
@Einstein43 
@etiennel22 
@Gizmo 
@ichigo 
@jessearendse 
@Lordnord 
@michaeladolan

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Gizmo (22/1/19)

Thank you soo much for the birthday wishes everyone!!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 5


----------



## Room Fogger (22/1/19)

Happy Birthday 
@amareto 
@B///Moodley 
@bhonshell37 
@Einstein43 
@etiennel22 
Thanks for creating this forum and a 
 happy birthday to 
@Gizmo 
Enjoy the special day.
@ichigo 
@jessearendse 
@Lordnord 
@michaeladolan 
 Have a super birthday!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Dubz (23/1/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Aadil mohamed 
@darkal333 
@Darrylth 
@Joe4gti 
@m05am 
@Michael the Vapor 
@Reddy_D 
@traulstone 
@Yash23 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## lesvaches (23/1/19)

Happy Birthday!
@Aadil mohamed
@darkal333
@Darrylth
@Joe4gti
@m05am
@Michael the Vapor
@Reddy_D
@traulstone
@Yash23

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/1/19)

Happy Birthday 

@Aadil mohamed 
@darkal333 
@Darrylth 
@Joe4gti 
@m05am 
@Michael the Vapor 
@Reddy_D 
@traulstone 
@Yash23 

I hope you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Resistance (23/1/19)

@Aadil mohamed 
@darkal333 
@Darrylth 
@Joe4gti 
@m05am 
@Michael the Vapor 
@Reddy_D 
@traulstone 
@Yash23 
Have an Awesome Birthday!!!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Chanelr (23/1/19)

Happy birthday
@Aadil mohamed 
@darkal333 
@Darrylth 
@Joe4gti 
@m05am 
@Michael the Vapor 
@Reddy_D 
@traulstone 
@Yash23 
Hope you have a fantastic day

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Room Fogger (23/1/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Aadil mohamed 
@darkal333 
@Darrylth 
@Joe4gti 
@m05am 
@Michael the Vapor 
@Reddy_D 
@traulstone 
@Yash23 
 Have a super birthday!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## SAVaper (23/1/19)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Aadil mohamed 
@darkal333 
@Darrylth 
@Joe4gti 
@m05am 
@Michael the Vapor 
@Reddy_D 
@traulstone 
@Yash23

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (23/1/19)

Hope you all have a very Happy Birthday !!!!!


@Aadil mohamed 
@darkal333 
@Darrylth 
@Joe4gti 
@m05am 
@Michael the Vapor 
@Reddy_D 
@traulstone 
@Yash23

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Willyza (23/1/19)

@Aadil mohamed 
@darkal333 
@Darrylth 
@Joe4gti 
@m05am 
@Michael the Vapor 
@Reddy_D 
@traulstone 
@Yash23

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## hot.chillie35 (23/1/19)

_*Happy Birthday *_

@Aadil mohamed 
@darkal333 
@Darrylth 
@Joe4gti 
@m05am 
@Michael the Vapor 
@Reddy_D 
@traulstone 
@Yash23 

_*Have a super awesome day!*_
_*

*_

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ddk1979 (23/1/19)

@Aadil mohamed
@darkal333
@Darrylth
@Joe4gti
@m05am
@Michael the Vapor
@Reddy_D
@traulstone
@Yash23
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Dubz (24/1/19)

Happy Birthday 
@amitgole 
@bezi22 
@omarb 
@ShaneW 
@Vaptastic 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## lesvaches (24/1/19)

Happy Birthday!
@amitgole
@bezi22
@omarb
@ShaneW
@Vaptastic

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/1/19)

Happy Birthday 
@ShaneW 
@amitgole 
@bezi22 
@omarb 
@Vaptastic 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (24/1/19)

Have a really fantastic Birthday !!!!!

@ShaneW 
@amitgole 
@bezi22 
@omarb 
@Vaptastic

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Silver (24/1/19)

Happy birthday

@amitgole , @bezi22 , @omarb , @Vaptastic 

And to @ShaneW - longstanding supporting vendor - Juicy Joes !

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## SAVaper (24/1/19)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@amitgole 
@bezi22 
@omarb 
@ShaneW 
@Vaptastic

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Chanelr (24/1/19)

Happy Birthday

@amitgole 
@bezi22 
@omarb 
@ShaneW 
@Vaptastic 
Hope you have a great day

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Resistance (24/1/19)

@amitgole 
@bezi22 
@omarb 
@ShaneW 
@Vaptastic 
Have an Awesome Birthday!!!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Room Fogger (24/1/19)

Happy Birthday 
@amitgole 
@bezi22 
@omarb 
 And a juicy wish for Juicy Joe’s vendor 
@ShaneW 
 Have a great one 
@Vaptastic 
 Have a super birthday day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## JurgensSt (24/1/19)

@amitgole 
@bezi22 
@omarb 
@ShaneW 
@Vaptastic

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## KarlDP (24/1/19)

Awesome birthday wishes to

@amitgole 
@bezi22 
@omarb 
@ShaneW 
@Vaptastic

Enjoy everybody..

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ddk1979 (24/1/19)

@amitgole
@bezi22
@omarb
@ShaneW
@Vaptastic
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Cornelius (24/1/19)

Happy Birthday!
@amitgole
@bezi22
@omarb
@ShaneW
@Vaptastic

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Willyza (24/1/19)

@amitgole
@bezi22
@omarb
@ShaneW
@Vaptastic

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## hot.chillie35 (24/1/19)

_*Happy Birthday *_
@amitgole 
@bezi22 
@omarb 
@ShaneW 
@Vaptastic 
_*Hope you had a awesome day!*_
_*

*_

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Dubz (25/1/19)

Happy Birthday 
@BeyondCustoms 
@dwainez 
@Gerriedel 
@gryphon25 
@juandre98 
@KZOR 
@madhoshival 
@Muhammad_Shakeel 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/1/19)

Happy Birthday 

@KZOR 
@BeyondCustoms 
@dwainez 
@Gerriedel 
@gryphon25 
@juandre98 
@madhoshival 
@Muhammad_Shakeel 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## lesvaches (25/1/19)

Happy Birthday!
@BeyondCustoms
@dwainez
@Gerriedel
@gryphon25
@juandre98
@KZOR
@madhoshival
@Muhammad_Shakeel

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## JurgensSt (25/1/19)

@BeyondCustoms
@dwainez
@Gerriedel
@gryphon25
@juandre98
@KZOR
@madhoshival
@Muhammad_Shakeel

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (25/1/19)

@BeyondCustoms
@dwainez
@Gerriedel
@gryphon25
@juandre98
@KZOR
@madhoshival
@Muhammad_Shakeel

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (25/1/19)

@BeyondCustoms 
@dwainez 
@Gerriedel 
@gryphon25 
@juandre98 
@KZOR 
@madhoshival 
@Muhammad_Shakeel 
Have an awesome Birthday!!!

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr (25/1/19)

Happy birthday
@BeyondCustoms 
@dwainez 
@Gerriedel 
@gryphon25 
@juandre98 
@madhoshival 
@Muhammad_Shakeel 

And an extra special happy happy to someone I consider to be a good friend and mentor @KZOR 

I hope you all have a great day

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (25/1/19)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@BeyondCustoms 
@dwainez 
@Gerriedel 
@gryphon25 
@juandre98 
@KZOR 
@madhoshival 
@Muhammad_Shakeel

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (25/1/19)

Happy birthday

@KZOR - long time member - thank you Kzor for all your reviews and passion for vaping!

@dwainez , @Gerriedel , @BeyondCustoms , @gryphon25 

@juandre98 , @madhoshival , @Muhammad_Shakeel 

Have a great day!!

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (25/1/19)

@KZOR Have a vaping good day!

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (25/1/19)

Have a fantastic Birthday @KZOR . Congratulations, you don't look a day older than 50. Only 365 days till the big five oh.

Remind me to buy you a B&C tomorrow. (you know that I may well forget)

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (25/1/19)

Hope you all have a fantastic birthday.

@BeyondCustoms
@dwainez
@Gerriedel
@gryphon25
@juandre98
@madhoshival
@Muhammad_Shakeel

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Room Fogger (25/1/19)

Happy Birthday 
@BeyondCustoms 
@dwainez 
@Gerriedel 
@gryphon25 
@juandre98 
 To the best Coffee Cake recipy maker, 
@KZOR 
 Have a stunning day 
@madhoshival 
@Muhammad_Shakeel 
 Have a super birthday!

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (25/1/19)

*Happy Birthday  *

_@BeyondCustoms 
@dwainez 
@Gerriedel 
@gryphon25 
@juandre98 
@madhoshival 
@Muhammad_Shakeel _

_*And a very special Happy Birthday to @KZOR. Have urself an awesome day filled with love, laughter and presents.  *_

*Have a super fantastic day!*
*

*

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (25/1/19)

Special birthday wishes to you @KZOR 
@BeyondCustoms
@dwainez
@Gerriedel
@gryphon25
@juandre98
@madhoshival
@Muhammad_Shakeel
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (26/1/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Gazzacpt 
@Irfaan Ebrahim 
@JasonVM 
@mariusmeyer 
@Mida Khan 
@spywiz1 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim (26/1/19)

Dubz said:


> Happy Birthday
> @Gazzacpt
> @Irfaan Ebrahim
> @JasonVM
> ...


Thank you 

Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/1/19)

Happy Birthday

@Gazzacpt 
@Irfaan Ebrahim 
@JasonVM 
@mariusmeyer 
@Mida Khan 
@spywiz1 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Willyza (26/1/19)

@Gazzacpt 
@Irfaan Ebrahim 
@JasonVM 
@mariusmeyer 
@Mida Khan 
@spywiz1

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## lesvaches (26/1/19)

Happy Birthday!
@Gazzacpt
@Irfaan Ebrahim
@JasonVM
@mariusmeyer
@Mida Khan
@spywiz1

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Silver (26/1/19)

Happy birthday

@Gazzacpt - very longstanding member here !

@Irfaan Ebrahim - thanks for all the reviews Irfaan!

@Mida Khan - from ACE OF VAPES

@JasonVM , @mariusmeyer , @spywiz1 

Have a great day and weekend!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (26/1/19)

Happy Birthday !!

@Gazzacpt
@Irfaan Ebrahim
@JasonVM
@mariusmeyer
@Mida Khan
@spywiz1

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Chanelr (26/1/19)

Happy birthday
@Gazzacpt 
@Irfaan Ebrahim 
@JasonVM 
@mariusmeyer 
@Mida Khan 
@spywiz1 
Hope you have a great day

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## JurgensSt (26/1/19)

@Gazzacpt 
@Irfaan Ebrahim 
@JasonVM 
@mariusmeyer 
@Mida Khan 
@spywiz1 

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Room Fogger (26/1/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Gazzacpt 
@Irfaan Ebrahim 
@JasonVM 
@mariusmeyer 
@Mida Khan 
@spywiz1 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## ddk1979 (26/1/19)

@Gazzacpt
@Irfaan Ebrahim
@JasonVM
@mariusmeyer
@Mida Khan
@spywiz1
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Resistance (26/1/19)

@Gazzacpt 
@Irfaan Ebrahim 
@JasonVM 
@mariusmeyer 
@Mida Khan 
@spywiz1 
Have an awesome Birthday!!!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Cornelius (26/1/19)

Happy birthday
@Gazzacpt
@Irfaan Ebrahim
@JasonVM
@mariusmeyer
@Mida Khan
@spywiz1

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Dubz (27/1/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Aqeelix 
@Coolie27 
@karlharman8 
@Latrocius 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/1/19)

Happy Birthday 

@Aqeelix 
@Coolie27 
@karlharman8 
@Latrocius 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## lesvaches (27/1/19)

Happy Birthday!
@Aqeelix
@Coolie27
@karlharman8
@Latrocius

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## JurgensSt (27/1/19)

Happy Birthday

@Aqeelix 
@Coolie27 
@karlharman8 
@Latrocius 

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (27/1/19)

Hope you have a fantastic birthday !!!!!

@Aqeelix 
@Coolie27 
@karlharman8 
@Latrocius

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## hot.chillie35 (27/1/19)

_*Happy Birthday *_

@Aqeelix 
@Coolie27 
@karlharman8 
@Latrocius 

_*Have a super day!*_
*

*

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Willyza (27/1/19)

@Aqeelix 
@Coolie27 
@karlharman8 
@Latrocius

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Chanelr (27/1/19)

Happy birthday
@Aqeelix 
@Coolie27 
@karlharman8 
@Latrocius 
Hope you have a great day

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Room Fogger (27/1/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Aqeelix 
@Coolie27 
@karlharman8 
@Latrocius 
 Have a super birthday!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## ddk1979 (27/1/19)

@Aqeelix
@Coolie27
@karlharman8
@Latrocius
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Resistance (27/1/19)

@Aqeelix 
@Coolie27 
@karlharman8 
@Latrocius 

*Have an Awesome Birthday!!!*
*




*

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## ARYANTO (27/1/19)

@Aqeelix
@Coolie27
@karlharman8
@Latrocius
Cogratulations , have a happy day !

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Dubz (28/1/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Adam_G 
@ChainVapeS 
@jansteyn84 
@jaylemieux 
@lucapug 
@Molondro 
@naku786 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## lesvaches (28/1/19)

Happy Birthday!
@Adam_G
@ChainVapeS
@jansteyn84
@jaylemieux
@lucapug
@Molondro
@naku786

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/1/19)

Happy Birthday 

@Adam_G 
@ChainVapeS 
@jansteyn84
@jaylemieux 
@lucapug 
@Molondro
@naku786 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## hot.chillie35 (28/1/19)

_*Happy Birthday *_

@Adam_G 
@ChainVapeS 
@jansteyn84 
@jaylemieux 
@lucapug 
@Molondro 
@naku786 

_*Have a super day!


*_

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Resistance (28/1/19)

@Adam_G 
@ChainVapeS 
@jansteyn84 
@jaylemieux 
@lucapug 
@Molondro 
@naku786 

_*Have a super day!




*_

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Willyza (28/1/19)

@Adam_G
@ChainVapeS
@jansteyn84
@jaylemieux
@lucapug
@Molondro
@naku786

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Chanelr (28/1/19)

Happy birthday
@Adam_G 
@ChainVapeS 
@jansteyn84 
@jaylemieux 
@lucapug 
@Molondro 
@naku786 
Hope you have an awesome day

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## JurgensSt (28/1/19)

@Adam_G 
@ChainVapeS 
@jansteyn84 
@jaylemieux 
@lucapug 
@Molondro 
@naku786

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## SAVaper (28/1/19)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Adam_G 
@ChainVapeS 
@jansteyn84 
@jaylemieux 
@lucapug 
@Molondro 
@naku786

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (28/1/19)

Happy Birthday !!!

@Adam_G 
@ChainVapeS 
@jansteyn84 
@jaylemieux 
@lucapug 
@Molondro 
@naku786

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (28/1/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Adam_G 
@ChainVapeS 
@jansteyn84 
@jaylemieux 
@lucapug 
@Molondro 
@naku786 
 Have a super birthday!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## KarlDP (28/1/19)

@Adam_G
@ChainVapeS
@jansteyn84
@jaylemieux
@lucapug
@Molondro
@naku786

Happy birthday everybody. Have an amazing day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## ddk1979 (28/1/19)

@Adam_G
@ChainVapeS
@jansteyn84
@jaylemieux
@lucapug
@Molondro
@naku786
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Dubz (29/1/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Blacklung 
@clio.driver.7 
@daffy99 
@Max 
@mmurphy2 
@rpaladh 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## lesvaches (29/1/19)

Happy Birthday!
@Blacklung
@clio.driver.7
@daffy99
@Max
@mmurphy2
@rpaladh

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ShamZ (29/1/19)

Happy Birthday @Blacklung @clio.driver.7 @daffy99 @Max @mmurphy2 @rpaladh 

Have a great day

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/1/19)

Happy Birthday 

@Blacklung 
@clio.driver.7 
@daffy99 
@Max 
@mmurphy2 
@rpaladh 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Willyza (29/1/19)

@Blacklung
@clio.driver.7
@daffy99
@Max
@mmurphy2
@rpaladh

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Chanelr (29/1/19)

Happy birthday
@Blacklung 
@clio.driver.7 
@daffy99 
@Max 
@mmurphy2 
@rpaladh 
Hope you all have a super day

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## JurgensSt (29/1/19)

@Blacklung 
@clio.driver.7 
@daffy99 
@Max 
@mmurphy2 
@rpaladh 

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## SAVaper (29/1/19)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Blacklung 
@clio.driver.7 
@daffy99 
@Max 
@mmurphy2 
@rpaladh

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Hooked (29/1/19)

Have a super day @Max !

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (29/1/19)

Happy Birthday to you all !!!

@Blacklung 
@clio.driver.7 
@daffy99 
@Max 
@mmurphy2 
@rpaladh

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Silver (29/1/19)

Happy birthday

@Max - long time member and great contributor

@Blacklung , @clio.driver.7 , @daffy99 , @mmurphy2 , @rpaladh 

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Cornelius (29/1/19)

Happy Happy and Merry Merry to you all.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Room Fogger (29/1/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Blacklung 
@clio.driver.7 
@daffy99 
@Max 
@mmurphy2 
@rpaladh 
 Have a super birthday!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## hot.chillie35 (29/1/19)

_*Happy Birthday *_

@Blacklung
@clio.driver.7
@daffy99
@Max
@mmurphy2
@rpaladh

_*Have a super day! 



*_

_*
*_

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Max (29/1/19)

Wohoooooooo - Birthday Time  
Thank You to all and Thank You all for the good wishes - Greatly appreciated

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 4


----------



## Resistance (29/1/19)

@Blacklung
@clio.driver.7
@daffy99
@Max
@mmurphy2
@rpaladh

_*Have a super day! 




*_

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ARYANTO (29/1/19)

@Blacklung
@clio.driver.7
@daffy99
@Max
@mmurphy2
@rpaladh
Happy Birthday!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ddk1979 (29/1/19)

@Blacklung
@clio.driver.7
@daffy99
@Max
@mmurphy2
@rpaladh
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Dubz (30/1/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Davyb 
@Giftedgaz 
@grease monkey 
@jm10 
@Steph 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## lesvaches (30/1/19)

Happy Birthday!
@Davyb
@Giftedgaz
@grease monkey
@jm10
@Steph

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## JurgensSt (30/1/19)

@Davyb
@Giftedgaz
@grease monkey
@jm10
@Steph

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/1/19)

Happy Birthday 

@Davyb 
@Giftedgaz 
@grease monkey 
@jm10 
@Steph 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Resistance (30/1/19)

@Davyb 
@Giftedgaz 
@grease monkey 
@jm10 
@Steph 
_*Have an Awesome day! 




*_

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (30/1/19)

I hope that you all have a fantastic Birthday !!!!!


@Davyb 
@Giftedgaz 
@grease monkey 
@jm10 
@Steph

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Willyza (30/1/19)

@Davyb 
@Giftedgaz 
@grease monkey 
@jm10 
@Steph

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Chanelr (30/1/19)

Happy birthday
@Davyb 
@Giftedgaz 
@grease monkey 
@jm10 
@Steph 
Hope you have a great day

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## hot.chillie35 (30/1/19)

_*Happy Birthday *_

@Davyb 
@Giftedgaz 
@grease monkey 
@jm10 
@Steph 

_*Have a super day!*_
_*

*_

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Cornelius (30/1/19)

Happy Birthday!
@Davyb
@Giftedgaz
@grease monkey
@jm10
@Steph

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ddk1979 (30/1/19)

@Davyb
@Giftedgaz
@grease monkey
@jm10
@Steph
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ARYANTO (30/1/19)

@Davyb
@Giftedgaz
@grease monkey
@jm10
@Steph
Happy birthday people , hope you had an awesome day !

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Dubz (31/1/19)

Happy Birthday 
@DonnyX 
@EddieVR 
@liezlfra 
@Rido 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## lesvaches (31/1/19)

Happy Birthday!
@DonnyX
@EddieVR
@liezlfra
@Rido

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (31/1/19)

Have a fantastic Birthday !!!!

@DonnyX
@EddieVR
@liezlfra
@Rido

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (31/1/19)

Happy Birthday 
@DonnyX 
@EddieVR 
@liezlfra 
@Rido 

May you all have an awesomes day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Resistance (31/1/19)

@DonnyX 
@EddieVR 
@liezlfra 
@Rido 
Have an Awesome Birthday!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Willyza (31/1/19)

@DonnyX 
@EddieVR 
@liezlfra 
@Rido

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Cornelius (31/1/19)

Happy Birthday 
@DonnyX 
@EddieVR 
@liezlfra 
@Rido

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## SAVaper (31/1/19)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@DonnyX 
@EddieVR 
@liezlfra 
@Rido

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## JurgensSt (31/1/19)

@DonnyX 
@EddieVR 
@liezlfra 
@Rido

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Chanelr (31/1/19)

Happy birthday
@DonnyX 
@EddieVR 
@liezlfra 
@Rido 
Hope you have a great day and lots of cake

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## hot.chillie35 (31/1/19)

_*Happy Birthday *_

@DonnyX 
@EddieVR 
@liezlfra 
@Rido 

*Have a super day!*
*

*

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ddk1979 (31/1/19)

@DonnyX
@EddieVR
@liezlfra
@Rido
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ARYANTO (31/1/19)

Heppie birthday to all ya beautiful people , hope it was / is fabulous

@DonnyX
@EddieVR
@liezlfra
@Rido

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Dubz (1/2/19)

Happy Birthday 
@DJ1 
@gerrie.coetzee 
@MoreJuice 
@Ryan Blewitt 
@Scouse45 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## lesvaches (1/2/19)

Happy Birthday!
@DJ1
@gerrie.coetzee
@MoreJuice
@Ryan Blewitt
@Scouse45

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## hot.chillie35 (1/2/19)

Happy Birthday 

@DJ1 
@gerrie.coetzee 
@MoreJuice 
@Ryan Blewitt 
@Scouse45 

Have a super awesome day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/2/19)

Happy Birthday 

@DJ1 
@gerrie.coetzee 
@MoreJuice 
@Ryan Blewitt 
@Scouse45 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## SAVaper (1/2/19)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@DJ1 
@gerrie.coetzee 
@MoreJuice 
@Ryan Blewitt 
@Scouse45

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (1/2/19)

Have a very Happy Birthday.

@DJ1 
@gerrie.coetzee 
@MoreJuice 
@Ryan Blewitt 
@Scouse45

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## JurgensSt (1/2/19)

@DJ1 
@gerrie.coetzee 
@MoreJuice 
@Ryan Blewitt 
@Scouse45

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Willyza (1/2/19)

@DJ1 
@gerrie.coetzee 
@MoreJuice 
@Ryan Blewitt 
@Scouse45

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Room Fogger (1/2/19)

Happy Birthday to you! 
@DJ1 
@gerrie.coetzee 
@MoreJuice 
@Ryan Blewitt 
@Scouse45 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (1/2/19)

Happy birthday 
@DJ1 
@gerrie.coetzee 
@MoreJuice 
@Ryan Blewitt 
@Scouse45 

Sent from my SM-A730F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## ddk1979 (1/2/19)

@DJ1
@gerrie.coetzee
@MoreJuice
@Ryan Blewitt
@Scouse45
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Cornelius (1/2/19)

Happy Birthday to you! 
@DJ1 
@gerrie.coetzee 
@MoreJuice 
@Ryan Blewitt 
@Scouse45

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## KarlDP (1/2/19)

A very happy birthday to

@DJ1 
@gerrie.coetzee 
@MoreJuice 
@Ryan Blewitt 
@Scouse45 

Enjoy the day!!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Martin Narainsamy (1/2/19)

A very happy birthday to all those celebrating there Birthdays today.
May you have the most wonderful day.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Scouse45 (1/2/19)

Thanks everyone! Amazing to be turning 21 for the 12 time in a row

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (1/2/19)

Happy birthday ! Enjoy ! have fun !

@DJ1
@gerrie.coetzee
@MoreJuice
@Ryan Blewitt
@Scouse45

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## gerrie.coetzee (1/2/19)

Thanks everyone.
Unfortunately working till 10pm with an hours drive back home

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## ARYANTO (1/2/19)

gerrie.coetzee said:


> Thanks everyone.
> Unfortunately working till 10pm with an hours drive back home
> 
> Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


Hope you can celebrate the weekend ?

Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 1


----------



## Chanelr (1/2/19)

Sorry guys, happy birthday
@DJ1 
@gerrie.coetzee 
@MoreJuice 
@Ryan Blewitt 
@Scouse45 
Hope you had a great day

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Dubz (2/2/19)

Happy Birthday 
@AJsmit 
@Mofat786 
@MrBob 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## lesvaches (2/2/19)

Happy Birthday!
@AJsmit
@Mofat786
@MrBob

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (2/2/19)

Happy Birthday. 

@AJsmit
@Mofat786
@MrBob

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/2/19)

Happy Birthday 

@AJsmit 
@Mofat786 
@MrBob 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## hot.chillie35 (2/2/19)

Happy Birthday 

@AJsmit 
@Mofat786 
@MrBob 

Have a super awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Chanelr (2/2/19)

Happy birthday
@AJsmit 
@Mofat786 
@MrBob 
Hope you have an awesome day

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## JurgensSt (2/2/19)

@AJsmit 
@Mofat786 
@MrBob 

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Room Fogger (2/2/19)

Happy Birthday 
@AJsmit 
@Mofat786 
@MrBob 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Willyza (2/2/19)

@AJsmit 
@Mofat786 
@MrBob

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ARYANTO (2/2/19)

@AJsmit
@Mofat786
@MrBob

Congratulations and celebrations !
HAPPY BIRTHDAY !

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ddk1979 (2/2/19)

@AJsmit
@Mofat786
@MrBob
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Resistance (2/2/19)

@DJ1 
@gerrie.coetzee 
@MoreJuice 
@Ryan Blewitt 
@Scouse45 
Happy Belated Birthday!
Hope it was awesome!!!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Resistance (2/2/19)

@AJsmit 
@Mofat786 
@MrBob 

Have a super awesome day!

images (18).jpeg

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Dubz (3/2/19)

Happy Birthday 
@franshorn 
@GerritVisagie 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/2/19)

Happy Birthday 
@franshorn 
@GerritVisagie 

May you both have an awesome day.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## lesvaches (3/2/19)

Happy Birthday!
@franshorn
@GerritVisagie

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## JurgensSt (3/2/19)

@franshorn
@GerritVisagie

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## GerritVisagie (3/2/19)

Thanx peeps!

@franshorn, legends are born on the 3rd brother, have a great one!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 4


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (3/2/19)

Wishing both of you a very Happy Birthday !!!!

@franshorn 
@GerritVisagie

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Room Fogger (3/2/19)

Happy Birthday 
@franshorn 
@GerritVisagie 
 Have a super birthday!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Willyza (3/2/19)

@franshorn 
@GerritVisagie

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ddk1979 (3/2/19)

@franshorn
@GerritVisagie
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Chanelr (3/2/19)

@franshorn 
@GerritVisagie 
Wishing you both a very happy birthday.
Hope you have a great day

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Resistance (3/2/19)

@franshorn 
@GerritVisagie 
Have an Awesome Birthday!!!

Sent from my VF-696 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ARYANTO (3/2/19)

@franshorn
@GerritVisagie
Manne , hope you had a great Birthday, good luck with another 365 day journey around the sun !

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Dubz (4/2/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Dat_Dawg_GP 
@NuclearWalrus 
@xRuan 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/2/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Dat_Dawg_GP 
@NuclearWalrus 
@xRuan 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Willyza (4/2/19)

@Dat_Dawg_GP 
@NuclearWalrus 
@xRuan

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## lesvaches (4/2/19)

Happy Birthday!
@Dat_Dawg_GP
@NuclearWalrus
@xRuan

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (4/2/19)

Happy Birthday

@Dat_Dawg_GP
@NuclearWalrus
@xRuan

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## JurgensSt (4/2/19)

@Dat_Dawg_GP
@NuclearWalrus
@xRuan

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## hot.chillie35 (4/2/19)

Happy Birthday 

@Dat_Dawg_GP 
@NuclearWalrus 
@xRuan 

Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Resistance (4/2/19)

@Dat_Dawg_GP 
@NuclearWalrus 
@xRuan 

Have an Awesome Birthday!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Room Fogger (4/2/19)

May you all have a 
 Super Happy Birthday 
@Dat_Dawg_GP 
@NuclearWalrus 
@xRuan

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Chanelr (4/2/19)

Happy birthday
@Dat_Dawg_GP 
@NuclearWalrus 
@xRuan 
Hope you have a great day

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ddk1979 (4/2/19)

@Dat_Dawg_GP
@NuclearWalrus
@xRuan
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ARYANTO (4/2/19)

@Dat_Dawg_GP
@NuclearWalrus
@xRuan

''It's my paarty and I'll braai if I want tooo''
Congratulations ! hope it was'nt a blue Monday ...

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Dubz (5/2/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Mahir 
@Padaone 
@pterblanche1 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## lesvaches (5/2/19)

Happy Birthday!
@Mahir
@Padaone
@pterblanche1

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/2/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Mahir 
@Padaone 
@pterblanche1 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## JurgensSt (5/2/19)

@Mahir 
@Padaone 
@pterblanche1

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## hot.chillie35 (5/2/19)

Happy Birthday 

@Mahir 
@Padaone 
@pterblanche1 

Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Chanelr (5/2/19)

A very happy birthday to
@Mahir 
@Padaone 
@pterblanche1 
Hope you have a great day

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (5/2/19)

Happy Birthday. I hope that you have a fantastic day !!!!

@Mahir 
@Padaone 
@pterblanche1

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Resistance (5/2/19)

@Mahir 
@Padaone 
@pterblanche1 

Have awesome Birthday!!!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## SAVaper (5/2/19)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Mahir 
@Padaone 
@pterblanche1

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Willyza (5/2/19)

@Mahir 
@Padaone 
@pterblanche1

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## ARYANTO (5/2/19)

@Mahir
@Padaone
@pterblanche1
Aaaand here we go for another 365 day journey 
round the sun! Congratulations .

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ddk1979 (5/2/19)

@Mahir
@Padaone
@pterblanche1
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## JurgensSt (6/2/19)

@Mahir
@Padaone
@pterblanche1

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## ARYANTO (6/2/19)

NO BIRTHDAYS TODAY ?

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/2/19)

ARYANTO said:


> NO BIRTHDAYS TODAY ?


Hi @ARYANTO there are but none are active members. @Dubz only makes a post if the members are active on the forum.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## Dubz (7/2/19)

Happy Birthday 
@bgoodchild8 
@Khorneey 
@Patrick Rauch 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## lesvaches (7/2/19)

Happy Birthday!
@bgoodchild8
@Khorneey
@Patrick Rauch

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/2/19)

Happy Birthday 
@bgoodchild8 
@Khorneey 
@Patrick Rauch 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (7/2/19)

Have a fantastic Birthday !!!!!! 

@bgoodchild8 
@Khorneey 
@Patrick Rauch

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Chanelr (7/2/19)

Happy birthday
@bgoodchild8 
@Khorneey 
@Patrick Rauch 
Hope you have a great day

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## JurgensSt (7/2/19)

@bgoodchild8 
@Khorneey 
@Patrick Rauch

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Khorneey (7/2/19)

Thanks so much everyone ! You're all so kind ! 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 3


----------



## SAVaper (7/2/19)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@bgoodchild8 
@Khorneey 
@Patrick Rauch

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## hot.chillie35 (7/2/19)

Happy Birthday 

@bgoodchild8 
@Khorneey 
@Patrick Rauch 

Have a super fantastic day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Room Fogger (7/2/19)

A very belated happy birthday wish to 
@Mahir 
@Padaone 
@pterblanche1 
 Hope you had a great day 

 Happy Birthday to 
@bgoodchild8 
@Khorneey 
@Patrick Rauch 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ddk1979 (7/2/19)

@bgoodchild8
@Khorneey
@Patrick Rauch
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Cornelius (7/2/19)

A belated happy birthday wish to 
@Mahir 
@Padaone 
@pterblanche1 
Hope you had a great day 

Happy Birthday to 
@bgoodchild8 
@Khorneey 
@Patrick Rauch

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ARYANTO (7/2/19)

@bgoodchild8
@Khorneey
@Patrick Rauch
Happy birthday , hope you all had a wonderful day

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Resistance (7/2/19)

@bgoodchild8 
@Khorneey 
@Patrick Rauch 

Have an awesome Birthday!!!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Dubz (8/2/19)

Happy Birthday 
@AlekM 
@SSSSMARCUSSSSS 
@Trevashen 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## lesvaches (8/2/19)

Happy Birthday!
@AlekM
@SSSSMARCUSSSSS
@Trevashen

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/2/19)

Happy Birthday 

@AlekM 
@SSSSMARCUSSSSS 
@Trevashen 

May you all have an awesome Friday Birthday!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (8/2/19)

Happy Birthday. 

@AlekM 
@SSSSMARCUSSSSS 
@Trevashen

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## SSSSMARCUSSSSS (8/2/19)

Thanks guys

Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## JurgensSt (8/2/19)

@AlekM 
@SSSSMARCUSSSSS 
@Trevashen

Send from the small screen

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Chanelr (8/2/19)

Happy birthday
@AlekM 
@SSSSMARCUSSSSS 
@Trevashen 
Hope you have great day

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Room Fogger (8/2/19)

Happy Birthday 
@AlekM 
@SSSSMARCUSSSSS 
@Trevashen 
 Have a superb Friday birthday!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (8/2/19)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@AlekM 
@SSSSMARCUSSSSS 
@Trevashen

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## hot.chillie35 (8/2/19)

Happy Birthday 

@AlekM 
@SSSSMARCUSSSSS 
@Trevashen 

Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ddk1979 (8/2/19)

@AlekM
@SSSSMARCUSSSSS
@Trevashen
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Resistance (8/2/19)

@AlekM 
@SSSSMARCUSSSSS 
@Trevashen 

Have an Awesome Birthday!!!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ARYANTO (8/2/19)

@AlekM
@SSSSMARCUSSSSS
@Trevashen

Birthday + Friday = PARTY
Enjoy it folks , you only live once !!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Cornelius (8/2/19)

Happy Birthday 
@AlekM 
@SSSSMARCUSSSSS 
@Trevashen

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Dubz (9/2/19)

Happy Birthday 
@BuzzGlo 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/2/19)

Happy Birthday 
@BuzzGlo 

May you have an awesome day

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (9/2/19)

Happy Birthday, @BuzzGlo . I hope that you have a fantastic day.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## lesvaches (9/2/19)

Happy Birthday!
@BuzzGlo

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Silver (9/2/19)

Happy birthday @BuzzGlo - have a super day and weekend!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Kuhlkatz (9/2/19)

Happy Birthday @BuzzGlo 

Have a good one !

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Willyza (9/2/19)

@BuzzGlo

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Chanelr (9/2/19)

Happy birthday
@BuzzGlo 
Hope you have a great day

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Room Fogger (9/2/19)

@BuzzGlo 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## JurgensSt (9/2/19)

@BuzzGlo

Send from the small screen

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ddk1979 (9/2/19)

@BuzzGlo
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## ARYANTO (9/2/19)

@BuzzGlo ,seeing that you are the only birthday baby - go big and have fun the whole year through , Congtats !!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## hot.chillie35 (9/2/19)

Happy Birthday 

@BuzzGlo 

Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Resistance (9/2/19)

@BuzzGlo 

Happy Birthday hope it was awesome so far!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Dubz (10/2/19)

Happy Birthday 
@ashisharoroa 
@Dayyaan_23 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/2/19)

Happy Birthday 
@ashisharoroa
@Dayyaan_23 

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## lesvaches (10/2/19)

Happy Birthday!
@ashisharoroa
@Dayyaan_23

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Willyza (10/2/19)

@ashisharoroa
@Dayyaan_23

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## JurgensSt (10/2/19)

@ashisharoroa
@Dayyaan_23


Send from the small screen

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## hot.chillie35 (10/2/19)

Happy Birthday 

@ashisharoroa
@Dayyaan_23

Have a super awesome day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Chanelr (10/2/19)

Wishing you guys a very happy birthday
@ashisharoroa 
@Dayyaan_23 
Hope you have a great day

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## ARYANTO (10/2/19)

@ashisharoroa
@Dayyaan_23
Have a happy birthday
hip hip hooray
unfortunately it's on a Sunday
wild party ? no way.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Room Fogger (10/2/19)

Happy Birthday 
@ashisharoroa 
@Dayyaan_23 
 Wishes for a super birthday!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ddk1979 (10/2/19)

@ashisharoroa
@Dayyaan_23
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Dubz (11/2/19)

Happy Birthday 
@MIJIZ 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## lesvaches (11/2/19)

Happy Birthday!
@MIJIZ

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/2/19)

Happy Birthday 
@MIJIZ 
May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Willyza (11/2/19)

@MIJIZ

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## hot.chillie35 (11/2/19)

Happy Birthday 

@MIJIZ 

Have a super fantastic day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Chanelr (11/2/19)

Happy birthday
@MIJIZ 
Hope you have a great day

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## SAVaper (11/2/19)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@MIJIZ

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (11/2/19)

Happy Birthday, @MIJIZ . Have a great day !!!!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Resistance (11/2/19)

@ashisharoroa
@Dayyaan_23

Happy Belated Birthday!!!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Resistance (11/2/19)

@MIJIZ 

Have an Awesome Birthday!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Room Fogger (11/2/19)

Happy Birthday 
@MIJIZ 
 Have a super birthday!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## JurgensSt (11/2/19)

@MIJIZ

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## ddk1979 (11/2/19)

@MIJIZ
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Cornelius (11/2/19)

Happy Birthday 
@ashisharoroa 
@Dayyaan_23 

and 

@MIJIZ

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## ARYANTO (11/2/19)

Happy Birthday


@Dayyaan_23 
@MIJIZ
@ashisharoroa 
Monday... can't be a fun day
I've got Friday on my mind...

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Dubz (12/2/19)

Happy Birthday 
@BigB 
@Calvin Naidoo 
@king-ding-n-ling 
@Lucky01 
@Peewee 
@sergioj 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## lesvaches (12/2/19)

Happy Birthday!
@BigB
@Calvin Naidoo
@king-ding-n-ling
@Lucky01
@Peewee
@sergioj

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/2/19)

Happy Birthday 

@BigB 
@Calvin Naidoo 
@king-ding-n-ling 
@Lucky01 
@Peewee 
@sergioj 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## JurgensSt (12/2/19)

@BigB 
@Calvin Naidoo 
@king-ding-n-ling 
@Lucky01 
@Peewee 
@sergioj

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (12/2/19)

Happy Birthday. I hope you all have a fantastic day !!!!

@BigB 
@Calvin Naidoo 
@king-ding-n-ling 
@Lucky01 
@Peewee 
@sergioj

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Chanelr (12/2/19)

Happy birthday
@BigB
@Calvin Naidoo
@king-ding-n-ling
@Lucky01
@Peewee
@sergioj
Hope you have a great day

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## SAVaper (12/2/19)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@BigB 
@Calvin Naidoo 
@king-ding-n-ling 
@Lucky01 
@Peewee 
@sergioj

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Cornelius (12/2/19)

Happy birthday
@BigB
@Calvin Naidoo
@king-ding-n-ling
@Lucky01
@Peewee
@sergioj

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Room Fogger (12/2/19)

Happy Birthday 
@BigB 
@Calvin Naidoo 
@king-ding-n-ling 
@Lucky01 
@Peewee 
@sergioj 
Have a super birthday!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ddk1979 (12/2/19)

@BigB
@Calvin Naidoo
@king-ding-n-ling
@Lucky01
@Peewee
@sergioj
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## hot.chillie35 (12/2/19)

Happy Birthday 

@BigB 
@Calvin Naidoo 
@king-ding-n-ling 
@Lucky01 
@Peewee 
@sergioj

Have a super awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## KarlDP (12/2/19)

A very happy birthday to

@BigB 
@Calvin Naidoo 
@king-ding-n-ling 
@Lucky01 
@Peewee 
@sergioj

Have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Willyza (12/2/19)

@BigB
@Calvin Naidoo
@king-ding-n-ling
@Lucky01
@Peewee
@sergioj

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ARYANTO (12/2/19)

@BigB
@Calvin Naidoo
@king-ding-n-ling
@Lucky01
@Peewee
@sergioj
Hope you all had a great day ,
Happy birthday !

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## BigB (12/2/19)

@Calvin Naidoo
@king-ding-n-ling
@Lucky01
@Peewee
@sergioj

Thank you for the good wishes and happy birthday to all my fellow Aquarian's...

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 3


----------



## Resistance (12/2/19)

@BigB 
@Calvin Naidoo 
@king-ding-n-ling 
@Lucky01 
@Peewee 
@sergioj

Have an Awesome Birthday!!!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Dubz (13/2/19)

Happy Birthday 
@w1tw0lf 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## lesvaches (13/2/19)

Happy Birthday!
@w1tw0lf

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/2/19)

Happy Birthday 
@w1tw0lf 
May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (13/2/19)

HappyBirthday @w1tw0lf . Have a great day !!!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Willyza (13/2/19)

@w1tw0lf

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Chanelr (13/2/19)

Very happy birthday to you
@w1tw0lf 
Hope you have a great day

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Cornelius (13/2/19)

Happy Birthday 
@w1tw0lf

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## SAVaper (13/2/19)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@w1tw0lf

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Room Fogger (13/2/19)

@w1tw0lf 
 Have a super birthday!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## KarlDP (13/2/19)

Happy birthday @w1tw0lf 

Have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## hot.chillie35 (13/2/19)

Happy Birthday 

@w1tw0lf 

Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ddk1979 (13/2/19)

@w1tw0lf
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Calvin Naidoo (13/2/19)

Thanks everyone for the birthday wishes

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 4


----------



## w1tw0lf (13/2/19)

Thank you everyone for the bday wishes.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 5


----------



## ARYANTO (13/2/19)

@w1tw0lf 
Gelukkige verjaarsdag /
Happy birthday/
Usuku olumnandi lokuzalwa [ Zulu]/
Feliz cumpleaños [Spanish]
Hope you had an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Resistance (13/2/19)

@w1tw0lf 

Have have a super load shedding Awsome Birthday!!!

Reactions: Like 10 | Funny 1


----------



## Dubz (14/2/19)

Happy Birthday 
@ChrisG 
@Jos 
@Reaper 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## lesvaches (14/2/19)

Happy Birthday!
@ChrisG
@Jos
@Reaper

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/2/19)

Happy Birthday 
@ChrisG 
@Jos 
@Reaper 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (14/2/19)

Happy Birthday 

@ChrisG 
@Jos 
@Reaper 

Have a super fantastic day!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr (14/2/19)

Happy birthday
@ChrisG 
@Jos 
@Reaper 
Hope you have a great day

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (14/2/19)

Hope that you have a very Happy Birthday!!!!!!

@ChrisG 
@Jos 
@Reaper

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt (14/2/19)

@ChrisG 
@Jos 
@Reaper

Reactions: Like 11 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (14/2/19)

@ChrisG 
@Jos 
@Reaper

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (14/2/19)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@ChrisG 
@Jos 
@Reaper

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (14/2/19)

Happy Birthday 
@ChrisG 
@Jos 
@Reaper 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cornelius (14/2/19)

Happy birthday to
@ChrisG
@Jos
@Reaper

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (14/2/19)

@ChrisG 
@Jos 
@Reaper 

Have an Awesome Birthday

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (14/2/19)

@ChrisG
@Jos
@Reaper
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (14/2/19)

Happy Birthday 

@ChrisG
@Jos
@Reaper

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (15/2/19)

Happy Birthday 
@chazy (za) 
@Cornelius 
@DizZyRaScaL 
@Moist 
@Philip Dunkley 
@Schnappie 
@Spink 
@Static 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## lesvaches (15/2/19)

Happy Birthday!
@chazy (za)
@Cornelius
@DizZyRaScaL
@Moist
@Philip Dunkley
@Schnappie
@Spink
@Static

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (15/2/19)

Happy Birthday 

@chazy (za)
@DizZyRaScaL
@Moist
@Philip Dunkley
@Schnappie
@Spink
@Static

*And a special Birthday wish to @Cornelius*

Have a super awesome day !

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/2/19)

Happy Birthday 

@chazy (za) 
@Cornelius 
@DizZyRaScaL 
@Moist 
@Philip Dunkley 
@Schnappie 
@Spink 
@Static 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr (15/2/19)

Very happy birthday
@chazy (za) 
@Cornelius 
@DizZyRaScaL 
@Moist 
@Philip Dunkley 
@Schnappie 
@Spink 
@Static 
Hope you have a great day

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (15/2/19)

I hope that you all have a fantastic Birthday !!!!

@chazy (za) 
@Cornelius 
@DizZyRaScaL 
@Moist 
@Philip Dunkley 
@Schnappie 
@Spink 
@Static

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (15/2/19)

@chazy (za) 
@Cornelius 
@DizZyRaScaL 
@Moist 
@Philip Dunkley 
@Schnappie 
@Spink 
@Static

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (15/2/19)

@chazy (za) 
@Cornelius 
@DizZyRaScaL 
@Moist 
@Philip Dunkley 
@Schnappie 
@Spink 
@Static 
 Have a super Friday birthday!

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (15/2/19)

@chazy (za)
@Cornelius
@DizZyRaScaL
@Moist
@Philip Dunkley
@Schnappie
@Spink
@Static

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ARYANTO (15/2/19)

@chazy (za)
@Cornelius 
@DizZyRaScaL
@Moist 
@Philip Dunkley 
@Schnappie 
@Spink 
@Static
to all you colourful people ,
It's time to party !

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## JurgensSt (15/2/19)

@chazy (za)
@Cornelius
@DizZyRaScaL
@Moist
@Philip Dunkley
@Schnappie
@Spink
@Static

Send from the small screen

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Resistance (15/2/19)

@chazy (za)
@DizZyRaScaL
@Moist
@Philip Dunkley
@Schnappie
@Spink
@Static 
@Cornelius

Hope you had an Awesome Birthday!!!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Dubz (16/2/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Hakhan 
@Jamo88 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/2/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Hakhan
@Jamo88

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## lesvaches (16/2/19)

Happy Birthday!
@Hakhan 
@Jamo88

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (16/2/19)

Wishing both of you a very Happy Birthday !!!


@Hakhan 
@Jamo88

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Willyza (16/2/19)

@Hakhan 
@Jamo88

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Room Fogger (16/2/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Hakhan 
@Jamo88 
 Have a super birthday!

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (16/2/19)

@Hakhan
@Jamo88
Happy birthday guys -
it's Saturday so you can
PARTY!!!​

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## ddk1979 (16/2/19)

@Hakhan
@Jamo88
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## hot.chillie35 (16/2/19)

Happy Birthday 

@Hakhan 
@Jamo88 

Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (16/2/19)

@Hakhan 
@Jamo88 

Have an Awesome Birthday!!!

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr (17/2/19)

Happy belated birthday.
@Hakhan 
@Jamo88 
Hope you had a great day

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Dubz (17/2/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Bizkuit 
@Chanty 
@Faheem777 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/2/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Bizkuit 
@Chanty 
@Faheem777 

May you all have an awesome day

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## lesvaches (17/2/19)

Happy Birthday!
@Bizkuit
@Chanty
@Faheem777

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Willyza (17/2/19)

@Bizkuit 
@Chanty 
@Faheem777

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## JurgensSt (17/2/19)

@Bizkuit 
@Chanty 
@Faheem777

Send from the small screen

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Chanelr (17/2/19)

Happy birthday
@Bizkuit 
@Chanty 
@Faheem777 
Hope you have a great day

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Room Fogger (17/2/19)

@Bizkuit 
@Chanty 
@Faheem777 
 Have a super birthday!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Resistance (17/2/19)

@Bizkuit 
@Chanty 
@Faheem777 
Have an Awesome Birthday!!!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## hot.chillie35 (17/2/19)

Happy Birthday 

@Bizkuit 
@Chanty 
@Faheem777 




Have a super fantastic day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ARYANTO (17/2/19)

@Bizkuit
@Chanty
@Faheem777
Have a Happy Birthday , may the year ahead be the best ever
and may all your dreams come true .

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ddk1979 (17/2/19)

@Bizkuit
@Chanty
@Faheem777
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Faheem777 (17/2/19)

Thanks everyone for the wishes, much appreciated

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 4


----------



## Dubz (18/2/19)

Happy Birthday 
@fluffybunnyfeet 
@Kirbels3 
Have super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## lesvaches (18/2/19)

Happy Birthday!
@fluffybunnyfeet
@Kirbels3

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Chanelr (18/2/19)

Happy birthday
@fluffybunnyfeet 
@Kirbels3 
Hope you have an awesome day

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/2/19)

Happy birthday 

@fluffybunnyfeet 
@Kirbels3 

May you both have an awesome day.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## JurgensSt (18/2/19)

@fluffybunnyfeet 
@Kirbels3

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## hot.chillie35 (18/2/19)

Happy Birthday 

@fluffybunnyfeet 
@Kirbels3 

Have super awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Willyza (18/2/19)

@fluffybunnyfeet 
@Kirbels3

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## SAVaper (18/2/19)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@fluffybunnyfeet 
@Kirbels3

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (18/2/19)

Happy Birthday !!!!

@fluffybunnyfeet 
@Kirbels3

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Room Fogger (18/2/19)

Happy Birthday 
@fluffybunnyfeet
@Kirbels3
 Have super birthday!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ddk1979 (18/2/19)

@fluffybunnyfeet
@Kirbels3
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ARYANTO (18/2/19)

@Bizkuit
@Chanty
@Faheem777
@fluffybunnyfeet
@Kirbels3
HAPPY ,HAPPY, BIRTHDAY....
FELLOW VAPERS ..LA..LA .. LA ?
Sorry forgot the rest of the song but
Congrats anyway

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Resistance (18/2/19)

@fluffybunnyfeet 
@Kirbels3 

Have an awesome birthday!!!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Dubz (19/2/19)

Happy Birthday 
@dunskoy 
@Ferdi 
@Naeem_M 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## lesvaches (19/2/19)

Happy Birthday!
@dunskoy
@Ferdi
@Naeem_M

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/2/19)

Happy Birthday 

@dunskoy 
@Ferdi 
@Naeem_M 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt (19/2/19)

Happy Birthday 

@dunskoy 
@Ferdi 
@Naeem_M

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 2


----------



## hot.chillie35 (19/2/19)

Happy Birthday 

@dunskoy
@Ferdi
@Naeem_M

Have a super awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 2


----------



## Chanelr (19/2/19)

Happy birthday
@dunskoy 
@Ferdi 

And an extra special happy happy to
@Naeem_M 

Hope you all have a great day.

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 2


----------



## SAVaper (19/2/19)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@dunskoy
@Ferdi
@Naeem_M

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 2


----------



## Willyza (19/2/19)

@dunskoy
@Ferdi
@Naeem_M

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (19/2/19)

Happy Birthday

@dunskoy
@Ferdi
@Naeem_M

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 2


----------



## Silver (19/2/19)

Happy birthday 

@Ferdi and @dunskoy 

And to @Naeem_M from The Vape Industry 

Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (19/2/19)

@dunskoy
@Ferdi
@Naeem_M

Happy Happy!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 2


----------



## Room Fogger (19/2/19)

Happy Birthday 
@dunskoy 
@Ferdi 
@Naeem_M 
 Have a super birthday!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (19/2/19)

@dunskoy
@Ferdi
@Naeem_M
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## dunskoy (19/2/19)

Thank you guys very much for the congratulations!
And happy birthday to you @Ferdi and @Naeem_M !!!
Today is a special day!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4


----------



## Cornelius (19/2/19)

Happy Birthday 
@dunskoy 
@Ferdi 
@Naeem_M

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (19/2/19)

@dunskoy
@Ferdi
@Naeem_M

Have an awesome Birthday!

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (19/2/19)

@dunskoy
@Ferdi
@Naeem_M
Congratulations and celebrations 
it's the best day of the year !
Happy Birthday, compatriots .

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (20/2/19)

Happy Birthday 
@DaveH 
@Dela Rey Steyn 
@Michael killerby 
@rsa 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## lesvaches (20/2/19)

Happy Birthday!
@DaveH
@Dela Rey Steyn
@Michael killerby
@rsa

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (20/2/19)

Happy birthday

@DaveH , @Dela Rey Steyn 

@Michael killerby , @rsa 

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (20/2/19)

@DaveH
@Dela Rey Steyn
@Michael killerby
@rsa

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (20/2/19)

Happy Birthday 
@DaveH 
@Dela Rey Steyn 
@Michael killerby 
@rsa 
  Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt (20/2/19)

@DaveH 
@Dela Rey Steyn 
@Michael killerby 
@rsa

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/2/19)

Happy Birthday 
@DaveH 
@Dela Rey Steyn 
@Michael killerby 
@rsa 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (20/2/19)

_Happy Birthday 

*@Dela Rey Steyn *
@DaveH 
@Michael killerby 
@rsa 

Have a super fantastic day !


_

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr (20/2/19)

Happy birthday
@DaveH 
@Michael killerby 
@rsa 

Extra special happy happy to one of my dearest friends
@Dela Rey Steyn 

Hope you all have a great day

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (20/2/19)

I hope that you all have a very Happy Birthday !!!!!

@Dela Rey Steyn 
@DaveH 
@Michael killerby 
@rsa 
_




_

Reactions: Like 11 | Funny 2


----------



## SAVaper (20/2/19)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@DaveH 
@Dela Rey Steyn 
@Michael killerby 
@rsa

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 2


----------



## Resistance (20/2/19)

_
*@Dela Rey Steyn *
@DaveH 
@Michael killerby 
@rsa 

Have an awesome Birthday!!!





_

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 2


----------



## Cornelius (20/2/19)

Happy birthday to
@DaveH 
@Dela Rey Steyn 
@Michael killerby 
@rsa

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 2


----------



## dunskoy (20/2/19)

Happy Birthday 
@DaveH 
@Dela Rey Steyn 
@Michael killerby 
@rsa 
Today is a special day! 
Spend it interesting and not usual! 
Let luck be with you and you will always be healthy!

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 2


----------



## ddk1979 (20/2/19)

@DaveH
@Dela Rey Steyn
@Michael killerby
@rsa
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (20/2/19)

Thanks for all the well wishes guys and gals!

Special Happy Birthday to my fellow forumites
@DaveH 
@Michael killerby 
@rsa 

Legends are born on this day! Hope you guys have as an amazing day as I am having, may you be spoilt rotten!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (20/2/19)

@Dela Rey Steyn
@DaveH
@Michael killerby
@rsa
Wishing you many more vaping years,
may you be blessed with tasty juice-
and looong battery life !

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## DaveH (21/2/19)

Thank you all for the Birthday wishes
 
Dave

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 5


----------



## Dubz (21/2/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Crittilian23 
@EBAT 
@JesseCupido960221 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## lesvaches (21/2/19)

Happy Birthday!
@Crittilian23
@EBAT
@JesseCupido960221

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/2/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Crittilian23 
@EBAT 
@JesseCupido960221 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## JurgensSt (21/2/19)

@Crittilian23 
@EBAT 
@JesseCupido960221

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Chanelr (21/2/19)

Vey happy birthday to you
@Crittilian23 
@EBAT 
@JesseCupido960221 
Hope you have a great day

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Resistance (21/2/19)

@Crittilian23 
@EBAT 
@JesseCupido960221 
Have an Awesome Birthday!!!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (21/2/19)

Happy Birthday to You !!!!

@Crittilian23 
@EBAT 
@JesseCupido960221

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## hot.chillie35 (21/2/19)

Happy Birthday 

_*@Crittilian23 
@EBAT 
@JesseCupido960221 *_

Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (21/2/19)

Veels geluk liewe maaitjies!

@Crittilian23 
@EBAT 
@JesseCupido960221 

Happy Birthday!

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 1


----------



## Willyza (21/2/19)

@Crittilian23 
@EBAT 
@JesseCupido960221

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Room Fogger (21/2/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Crittilian23 
@EBAT 
@JesseCupido960221 
 Have a super birthday!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ddk1979 (21/2/19)

@Crittilian23
@EBAT
@JesseCupido960221
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## NankeS (22/2/19)

Happy Birthday to me.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Dubz (22/2/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Edward0222 
@eviltoy 
@IanGrebe 
@JPDrag&Drop 
@K oo s 
@NankeS 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## lesvaches (22/2/19)

Happy Birthday!
@Edward0222
@eviltoy
@IanGrebe
@JPDrag&Drop
@K oo s
@NankeS

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## hot.chillie35 (22/2/19)

Happy Birthday  

@Edward0222 
@eviltoy 
@IanGrebe 
@JPDrag&Drop 
@K oo s 
@NankeS 

Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## JurgensSt (22/2/19)

@Edward0222 
@eviltoy 
@IanGrebe 
@JPDrag&Drop 
@K oo s 
@NankeS

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/2/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Edward0222 
@eviltoy 
@IanGrebe 
@JPDrag&Drop 
@K oo s 
@NankeS 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (22/2/19)

Happy Birthday. Have a fantastic day !!!!!


@Edward0222 
@eviltoy 
@IanGrebe 
@JPDrag&Drop 
@K oo s 
@NankeS

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Chanelr (22/2/19)

Happy birthday
@Edward0222 
@eviltoy 
@IanGrebe 
@JPDrag&Drop 
@K oo s 
@NankeS 
Hope you all have a great day

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## SAVaper (22/2/19)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Edward0222 
@eviltoy 
@IanGrebe 
@JPDrag&Drop 
@K oo s 
@NankeS

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Room Fogger (22/2/19)

Wishes for a 
 Happy Birthday 
@Edward0222 
@eviltoy 
@IanGrebe 
@JPDrag&Drop 
@K oo s 
@NankeS 
 Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## eviltoy (22/2/19)

dankie dankie

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 5


----------



## Cornelius (22/2/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Edward0222 
@eviltoy 
@IanGrebe 
@JPDrag&Drop 
@K oo s 
@NankeS

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Crittilian23 (22/2/19)

Thank you everyone for the birthday wishes!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 5


----------



## ddk1979 (22/2/19)

@Edward0222
@eviltoy
@IanGrebe
@JPDrag&Drop
@K oo s
@NankeS
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ARYANTO (22/2/19)

@Edward0222
@eviltoy
@IanGrebe
@JPDrag&Drop
@K oo s
AND TO A VERY SPECIAL PERSON...
@NankeS
May you all have a wonderful year ahead

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Resistance (22/2/19)

@Edward0222 
@eviltoy 
@IanGrebe 
@JPDrag&Drop 
@K oo s 
@NankeS 

Have an Awesome Birthday!!!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Dubz (23/2/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Camz 
@CornelChief 
@Daniel Alves 
@Mclaren008 
@pacman69 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## lesvaches (23/2/19)

Happy Birthday!
@Camz
@CornelChief
@Daniel Alves
@Mclaren008
@pacman69

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/2/19)

Happy Birthday 

@Camz 
@CornelChief 
@Daniel Alves 
@Mclaren008 
@pacman69 
May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Resistance (23/2/19)

@Camz 
@CornelChief 
@Daniel Alves 
@Mclaren008 
@pacman69 
Have a Awesome Birthday!!!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Room Fogger (23/2/19)

@Camz 
@CornelChief 
@Daniel Alves 
@Mclaren008 
@pacman69 
 Have a super Saturday!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Chanelr (23/2/19)

Happy birthday
@Camz 
@CornelChief 
@Daniel Alves 
@Mclaren008 
@pacman69 
Hope you all have a great day

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (23/2/19)

Wishing you a very Happy Birthday !!!!

@Camz 
@CornelChief 
@Daniel Alves 
@Mclaren008 
@pacman69

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## hot.chillie35 (23/2/19)

Happy Birthday 

@Camz 
@CornelChief 
@Daniel Alves 
@Mclaren008 
@pacman69 

Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Willyza (23/2/19)

@Camz 
@CornelChief 
@Daniel Alves 
@Mclaren008 
@pacman69

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ddk1979 (23/2/19)

@Camz
@CornelChief
@Daniel Alves
@Mclaren008
@pacman69

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Daniel Alves (23/2/19)

Thank you all for the wishes

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 4


----------



## ARYANTO (23/2/19)

@Camz
@CornelChief
@Daniel Alves
@Mclaren008
@pacman69
Saturday birthday wishes to you all
Eat lot of cake and drink....?......but don't fall down !

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Dubz (24/2/19)

Happy Birthday 
@DarkSide 
@DoC 
@einad5 
@lesvaches 
@Ruan61 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/2/19)

Happy Birthday 
@lesvaches


@DarkSide
@DoC
@einad5 
@Ruan61

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## lesvaches (24/2/19)

Happy Birthday!
@DarkSide
@DoC
@einad5
@lesvaches
@Ruan61

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## Willyza (24/2/19)

@DarkSide
@DoC
@einad5 
@Ruan61

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (24/2/19)

@lesvaches Have a vaping good day!!

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (24/2/19)

Happy Birthday. Have a fantastic day !!!

@DarkSide 
@DoC 
@einad5 
@lesvaches 
@Ruan61

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt (24/2/19)

@DarkSide 
@DoC 
@einad5 
@lesvaches 
@Ruan61

Send from the small screen

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (24/2/19)

@lesvaches , have a great day!
 Have a super birthday 
@DarkSide 
@DoC 
@einad5 
@lesvaches 
@Ruan61

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr (24/2/19)

Happy birthday
@DarkSide 
@DoC 
@einad5 
@Ruan61 

And an extra special happy happy to
@lesvaches

Hope you all have a great day

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (24/2/19)

_*A special birthday shout out to @lesvaches. Have an awesome day filled with lots of laughter and love. 


*_

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (24/2/19)

*Happy Birthday 

@DarkSide 
@DoC 
@einad5 
@Ruan61 

Have a super fantastic day *

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Silver (24/2/19)

Happy birthday

@lesvaches 

@DarkSide , @DoC 
@einad5 , @Ruan61 

Have a great day!!!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## ARYANTO (24/2/19)

@lesvaches




Happy birthday my Friend may you have a day
filled with love and laughter ,
wishing you many more !

Reactions: Like 11 | Funny 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (24/2/19)

@DarkSide
@DoC
@einad5
@Ruan61
Don't party too hard , tomorrow is Monday [again]
HAPPY BIRTHDAY and...
ENJOY
​

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## ddk1979 (24/2/19)

@DarkSide
@DoC
@einad5
@lesvaches
@Ruan61
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (24/2/19)

_*A special birthday shout out to @lesvaches. Have an awesome day filled with lots of laughter and love.




*_
_*
@DarkSide 
@DoC 
@einad5 
@Ruan61 

Have an Awesome Birthday!!!




*_

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## lesvaches (24/2/19)

Thank you all for the wonderful birthday wishes!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 5


----------



## Dubz (25/2/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Ash_ZA 
@Clouds4Days 
@GeeBee 
@Naldihno 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## lesvaches (25/2/19)

Happy Birthday!
@Ash_ZA
@Clouds4Days
@GeeBee
@Naldihno

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/2/19)

Happy Birthday 

@Ash_ZA 
@Clouds4Days 
@GeeBee 
@Naldihno 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt (25/2/19)

@Ash_ZA 
@Clouds4Days 
@GeeBee 
@Naldihno

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (25/2/19)

*Happy Birthday 

@Ash_ZA 
@Clouds4Days 
@GeeBee 
@Naldihno 

Have a super day!*
*

*

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr (25/2/19)

Happy birthday
@Ash_ZA 
@Clouds4Days 
@GeeBee 
@Naldihno 
Hope you all have a great day

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (25/2/19)

Thank you guys for the Birthday Wishes.
Much appreciated. 
@Chanelr 
@hot.chillie35 
@JurgensSt 
@MrGSmokeFree 
@lesvaches 
@Dubz

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 4


----------



## KarlDP (25/2/19)

@Ash_ZA 
@Clouds4Days 
@GeeBee 
@Naldihno 
*
A very happy birthday to you all. Have a super awesome day.. *

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (25/2/19)

KarlDP said:


> @Ash_ZA
> @Clouds4Days
> @GeeBee
> @Naldihno
> ...



Thank you brother. Much appreciated and you have a awesome day too brother.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## Willyza (25/2/19)

@Ash_ZA 
@Clouds4Days 
@GeeBee 
@Naldihno

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (25/2/19)

Happy Birthday to all of you. Have a great day !!!!

@Ash_ZA 
@Clouds4Days 
@GeeBee 
@Naldihno

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (25/2/19)

Happy birthday to all of you - may your year be filled with happy clouds 
@Ash_ZA 
@GeeBee 
@Naldihno

and especially @Clouds4Days

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (25/2/19)

@Ash_ZA
@Clouds4Days
@GeeBee
@Naldihno
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (25/2/19)

@Ash_ZA
@Clouds4Days
@GeeBee
@Naldihno
Hey birthday people- 
hope your Monday was a fun day !

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Ash_ZA (25/2/19)

Shot all 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver (25/2/19)

Happy birthday

@Clouds4Days 

@Ash_ZA, @GeeBee

@Naldihno

Hope you had a great day!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (25/2/19)

Thank you all for the Birthday wishes. Much love to all.
@Willyza
@Hooked
@Silver
@Puff the Magic Dragon 
@ARYANTO 
@ddk1979 

Thanks for taking the time to send me your wishes. Really appreciate it.

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 6


----------



## Resistance (25/2/19)

*@Ash_ZA
@GeeBee 
@Naldihno 





*




@Clouds4Days special wish to you

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Dubz (26/2/19)

Happy Birthday 
@cloudy 1 
@Greg 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/2/19)

Happy Birthday
@cloudy 1
@Greg 

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## lesvaches (26/2/19)

Happy Birthday!
@cloudy 1
@Greg

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Chanelr (26/2/19)

Happy birthday
@cloudy 1 
@Greg 
Have a super day

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Willyza (26/2/19)

@cloudy 1 
@Greg

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## SAVaper (26/2/19)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@cloudy 1 
@Greg

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## JurgensSt (26/2/19)

@cloudy 1 
@Greg

Send from the small screen

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## hot.chillie35 (26/2/19)

*Happy Birthday 





@cloudy 1 
@Greg 

Have a super day!*

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (26/2/19)

Happy Birthday to you @cloudy 1 and @Greg . Hope that you have a great day.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (26/2/19)

Happy Birthday guys and Gals
@cloudy 1 
@Greg 

also belated wished to
@Ash_ZA 
@Clouds4Days 
@GeeBee 
@Naldihno 

and especially our local Mad Cow, Happy belated Birthday Moo Moo! @lesvaches

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## KarlDP (26/2/19)

Have an awesome birthday

@cloudy 1 
@Greg 

Enjoy.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ddk1979 (26/2/19)

@cloudy 1
@Greg

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ARYANTO (26/2/19)

@cloudy 1
@Greg
Congratulations guys hope you had a fabulous day
I see champagne and cake on the menu...

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Resistance (26/2/19)

*







@cloudy 1 
@Greg *
*Have an Awesome Birthday!!!*

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Dubz (27/2/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Asterix 
@Curt_cpt 
@Dotdan 
@nikko.vape 
@Oreos 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## lesvaches (27/2/19)

Happy Birthday!
@Curt_cpt
@Dotdan
@nikko.vape
@Oreos


and a very special happy birthday to @Asterix, Have a wonderful day!

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt (27/2/19)

Happy Birthday 

@Asterix 
@Curt_cpt 
@Dotdan 
@nikko.vape 
@Oreos

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/2/19)

Happy Birthday! 

@Asterix 
@Curt_cpt
@Dotdan
@nikko.vape 
@Oreos

May you all have an awesome birthday!

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr (27/2/19)

Happy birthday
@Asterix 
@Curt_cpt 
@Dotdan 
@nikko.vape 
@Oreos 
Hope you all have a great day

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (27/2/19)

@Asterix
@Curt_cpt
@Dotdan
@nikko.vape
@Oreos

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (27/2/19)

*Happy Birthday 

@Asterix 
@Curt_cpt 
@Dotdan 
@nikko.vape 
@Oreos 

Have a super day!*
*

*

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (27/2/19)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Asterix 
@Curt_cpt 
@Dotdan 
@nikko.vape 
@Oreos

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (27/2/19)

Happy Birthday to you all !!!

@Asterix 
@Curt_cpt 
@Dotdan 
@nikko.vape 
@Oreos

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (27/2/19)

Today's birthday list contains 2 of my favourite things, Oreos and Asterix from the Asterix and Obelix comic books!
Happy Birthday Gents!

@Asterix 
@Curt_cpt 
@Dotdan 
@nikko.vape 
@Oreos

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (27/2/19)

*@Asterix 
@Curt_cpt 
@Dotdan 
@nikko.vape 
@Oreos 

Have an Awesome Birthday!!!*
*



*

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (27/2/19)

@Asterix
@Curt_cpt
@Dotdan
@nikko.vape
@Oreos
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Asterix (27/2/19)

Many thanks for all the Birthday wishes! Appreciate it!!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 7


----------



## ARYANTO (27/2/19)

@Asterix CONGRATULATIONS ! wish you many more .

@Curt_cpt
@Dotdan
@nikko.vape
@Oreos
Happy Birthday fellow members , may your days be long and your nights pleasant !

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (28/2/19)

Happy Birthday 
@BBhazE 
@Dahu 
@GSAvaper 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## lesvaches (28/2/19)

Happy Birthday!
@BBhazE
@Dahu
@GSAvaper

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/2/19)

Happy Birthday 

@BBhazE 
@Dahu 
@GSAvaper 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## JurgensSt (28/2/19)

Happy birthday 

@BBhazE 
@Dahu 
@GSAvaper



Send from the small screen

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Chanelr (28/2/19)

Happy birthday
@BBhazE 
@Dahu 
@GSAvaper 
Hope you have a great day and lots of cake

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## GSAvaper (28/2/19)

Many thanks everybody, much appreciated- GSAVaper


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4


----------



## KarlDP (28/2/19)

Good morning everybody. 

Happy happy birthday to everybody today. Have an epic day. 

@BBhazE 
@Dahu 
@GSAvaper

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Willyza (28/2/19)

@BBhazE 
@Dahu 
@GSAvaper

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## hot.chillie35 (28/2/19)

_*Happy Birthday 

@BBhazE 
@Dahu 
@GSAvaper 

Have a super day!*_
_*

*_

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (28/2/19)

Wishing you all a very Happy Birthday !!!!!!

@BBhazE
@Dahu
@GSAvaper

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## SAVaper (28/2/19)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@BBhazE 
@Dahu 
@GSAvaper

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ddk1979 (28/2/19)

@BBhazE
@Dahu
@GSAvaper

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Resistance (28/2/19)

@BBhazE
@Dahu
@GSAvaper
Have an Awesome Birthday!!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ARYANTO (28/2/19)

@BBhazE
@Dahu
@GSAvaper
Happy birthday . hoPe you all are having a ball - save the party ...
tomorrow is FRIDAY .

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Dubz (1/3/19)

Happy Birthday 
@mad_hatter 
@MoJoe 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## lesvaches (1/3/19)

Happy Birthday!
@mad_hatter
@MoJoe

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/3/19)

Happy Birthday 
@mad_hatter 
@MoJoe 

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## JurgensSt (1/3/19)

Happy birthday 

@mad_hatter 
@MoJoe 

Send from the small screen

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## hot.chillie35 (1/3/19)

_*Happy Birthday 

@mad_hatter 
@MoJoe 

Have a super day!*_
_*

*_

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (1/3/19)

Wishing you both a very happy birthday !!!

@mad_hatter 
@MoJoe

Reactions: Like 10 | Funny 1


----------



## Willyza (1/3/19)

@mad_hatter 
@MoJoe

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Chanelr (1/3/19)

Happy birthday
@mad_hatter 
@MoJoe 
Have an awesome day

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## ddk1979 (1/3/19)

@mad_hatter
@MoJoe

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (1/3/19)

HAppy HAppy 
@mad_hatter
@MoJoe 

Enjoy a lekker Friday Birthday!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## ARYANTO (1/3/19)

FRIDAY NIGHT IS ALL RIGHT FOR PARTY !
Congratulations and enjoy , may your birthday be as special as you are .
@mad_hatter
@MoJoe

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Resistance (1/3/19)

_*
@mad_hatter 
@MoJoe 

Hope you had an awesome day!*_
*Happy Birthday!*
_*



*_

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Dubz (2/3/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Andre Le Roux 
@dhirennaidoo 
@Sebz 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## lesvaches (2/3/19)

Happy Birthday!
@Andre Le Roux
@dhirennaidoo
@Sebz

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## hot.chillie35 (2/3/19)

_*Happy Birthday 

@Andre Le Roux 
@dhirennaidoo 
@Sebz 

Have a super fantastic day!
*_

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Chanelr (2/3/19)

Happy birthday
@Andre Le Roux 
@dhirennaidoo 
@Sebz 
Hope you have a great day

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/3/19)

Happy Birthday 

@Andre Le Roux 
@dhirennaidoo 
@Sebz 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Willyza (2/3/19)

@Andre Le Roux 
@dhirennaidoo 
@Sebz

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (2/3/19)

Wishing you a very Happy Birthday !!!

@Andre Le Roux
@dhirennaidoo
@Sebz

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## dhirennaidoo (2/3/19)

Thanks, guys

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 4


----------



## ddk1979 (2/3/19)

@Andre Le Roux
@dhirennaidoo
@Sebz

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Resistance (2/3/19)

_*@Andre Le Roux 
@dhirennaidoo 
@Sebz 

Have an Awesome Birthday!!! *_

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ARYANTO (2/3/19)

@Andre Le Roux
@dhirennaidoo
@Sebz
Guys , have a super dooper Saturday , have fun getting old! 
HAPPY BIRTHDAY.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Sebz (2/3/19)

Resistance said:


> _*@Andre Le Roux
> @dhirennaidoo
> @Sebz
> 
> Have an Awesome Birthday!!! *_





ARYANTO said:


> @Andre Le Roux
> @dhirennaidoo
> @Sebz
> Guys , have a super dooper Saturday , have fun getting old!
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY.



Thanks guys!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4


----------



## Dubz (3/3/19)

Happy Birthday 
@AKTHAR ADAM
@Footlongzebra
@Franky3 
@RynoP 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/3/19)

Happy Birthday 
@AKTHAR ADAM 
@Footlongzebra 
@Franky3 
@RynoP 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## lesvaches (3/3/19)

Happy Birthday!
@Footlongzebra
@Franky3
@RynoP

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Willyza (3/3/19)

@AKTHAR ADAM
@Footlongzebra
@Franky3 
@RynoP

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## hot.chillie35 (3/3/19)

_*Happy Birthday 

@AKTHAR ADAM
@Footlongzebra
@Franky3 
@RynoP 

Have a super day!*_
_*

*_

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## JurgensSt (3/3/19)

Happy birthday 

@AKTHAR ADAM
@Footlongzebra
@Franky3 
@RynoP 

Send from the small screen

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (3/3/19)

Wishing you all a very Happy Birthday !!!!

@AKTHAR ADAM
@Footlongzebra
@Franky3 
@RynoP

Reactions: Like 10 | Funny 1


----------



## Chanelr (3/3/19)

Happy birthday
@AKTHAR ADAM
@Footlongzebra
@Franky3 
@RynoP 
Hope you all have a great day

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## ARYANTO (3/3/19)

@AKTHAR ADAM
@Footlongzebra
@Franky3
@RynoP
Congratulations !

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ddk1979 (3/3/19)

@AKTHAR ADAM
@Footlongzebra
@Franky3
@RynoP

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Franky3 (3/3/19)

Thank you guys very much for the well wishes. I really appreciate it a lot. 

Sent from my PRA-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 4


----------



## Resistance (3/3/19)

_*@AKTHAR ADAM
@Footlongzebra
@Franky3 
@RynoP 

Have an Awesome Birthday!!! *_
_*



*_

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Dubz (4/3/19)

Happy Birthday 
@kdawg 
@Meosjam 
@Tororizer 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## lesvaches (4/3/19)

Happy Birthday!
@kdawg
@Meosjam
@Tororizer

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/3/19)

Happy Birthday 

@kdawg 
@Meosjam 
@Tororizer 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## JurgensSt (4/3/19)

Happy birthday 

@kdawg 
@Meosjam 
@Tororizer 

Send from the small screen

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Willyza (4/3/19)

@kdawg 
@Meosjam 
@Tororizer

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (4/3/19)

@kdawg 
@Meosjam 
@Tororizer

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Chanelr (4/3/19)

Happy birthday
@kdawg 
@Meosjam 
@Tororizer 
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## SAVaper (4/3/19)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@kdawg 
@Meosjam 
@Tororizer

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (4/3/19)

Wishing you all a very Happy Birthday !!!!

@kdawg 
@Meosjam 
@Tororizer

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Resistance (4/3/19)

@kdawg 
@Meosjam 
@Tororizer 
Have an Awesome Birthday!!!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ddk1979 (4/3/19)

@kdawg
@Meosjam
@Tororizer

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ARYANTO (4/3/19)

Hope you had your party the weekend .........nobody goes to Monday parties 
@kdawg
@Meosjam
@Tororizer
Happy, happy, birthday, have a fabulous year !

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## hot.chillie35 (4/3/19)

_*Happy Birthday 

@kdawg 
@Meosjam 
@Tororizer 

Hope u all had a super day!*_
_*

*_

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Dubz (5/3/19)

Happy Birthday 
@berb 
@Fernando 
@ZeeZi169 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## lesvaches (5/3/19)

Happy Birthday!
@berb
@Fernando
@ZeeZi169

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/3/19)

Happy Birthday 

@berb 
@Fernando 
@ZeeZi169 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Willyza (5/3/19)

@berb 
@Fernando 
@ZeeZi169

Reactions: Like 11 | Creative 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (5/3/19)

_*Happy Birthday 

@berb 
@Fernando 
@ZeeZi169 

Have an awesome day!*_
_*

*_

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Chanelr (5/3/19)

Happy birthday
@berb 
@Fernando 
@ZeeZi169 
Hope you all have a great day

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## SAVaper (5/3/19)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@berb 
@Fernando 
@ZeeZi169

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## JurgensSt (5/3/19)

Happy birthday 

@berb 
@Fernando 
@ZeeZi169

Send from the small screen

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (5/3/19)

Wishing you a very Happy Birthday !!!

@berb 
@Fernando 
@ZeeZi169

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## ddk1979 (5/3/19)

@berb
@Fernando
@ZeeZi169

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## KarlDP (5/3/19)

Happy birthday yo! 

@berb 
@Fernando 
@ZeeZi169

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ARYANTO (5/3/19)

@berb
@Fernando
@ZeeZi169
At least a Tuesday party is better than a Monday party !!
Have a wonderful birthday , wish you all many more .

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Resistance (5/3/19)

_*@berb 
@Fernando 
@ZeeZi169 

Have an Awesome Birthday!*_
_*



*_

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Dubz (6/3/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Jarred1978 
@Raees_Gaffar 
@Throat hit 
@VapeOnline 
@YogiSing0603 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## lesvaches (6/3/19)

Happy Birthday!
@Jarred1978
@Raees_Gaffar
@Throat hit
@VapeOnline
@YogiSing0603

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## JurgensSt (6/3/19)

Happy Birthday 


@Jarred1978
@Raees_Gaffar
@Throat hit
@VapeOnline
@YogiSing0603

Send from the small screen

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## hot.chillie35 (6/3/19)

_*Happy Birthday 

@Jarred1978 
@Raees_Gaffar 
@Throat hit 
@VapeOnline 
@YogiSing0603 

Have a super day!*_
_*

*_

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/3/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Jarred1978 
@Raees_Gaffar 
@Throat hit 
@VapeOnline 
@YogiSing0603 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Chanelr (6/3/19)

Happy birthday
@Jarred1978 
@Raees_Gaffar 
@Throat hit 
@VapeOnline 
@YogiSing0603 
May you all have a fantastic day

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Willyza (6/3/19)

@Jarred1978 
@Raees_Gaffar 
@Throat hit 
@VapeOnline 
@YogiSing0603

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## SAVaper (6/3/19)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Jarred1978 
@Raees_Gaffar 
@Throat hit 
@VapeOnline 
@YogiSing0603

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Room Fogger (6/3/19)

Good morning and belated happy birthday wishes to all those I missed during my absence, 

 Happy birthday 
@Jarred1978 
@Raees_Gaffar 
@Throat hit 
@VapeOnline 
@YogiSing0603 
 May you have a wonderful day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (6/3/19)

Have a fantastic Birthday !!!!

@Jarred1978 
@Raees_Gaffar 
@Throat hit 
@VapeOnline 
@YogiSing0603

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## KarlDP (6/3/19)

Good morning everybody.  to

@Jarred1978 
@Raees_Gaffar 
@Throat hit 
@VapeOnline 
@YogiSing0603 

Have a spectacular day..

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## ddk1979 (6/3/19)

@Jarred1978
@Raees_Gaffar
@Throat hit
@VapeOnline
@YogiSing0603

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ARYANTO (6/3/19)

@Jarred1978
@Raees_Gaffar
@Throat hit
@VapeOnline
@YogiSing0603

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Resistance (6/3/19)

_*@Jarred1978 
@Raees_Gaffar 
@Throat hit 
@VapeOnline 
@YogiSing0603 

Have an Awesome Birthday !!! *_
_*




*_

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Dubz (7/3/19)

Happy Birthday 
@NVee 
@TheFrozenRogue 
@vaalboy 
@Vitblitz 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## lesvaches (7/3/19)

Happy Birthday!
@NVee
@TheFrozenRogue
@vaalboy
@Vitblitz

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/3/19)

Happy Birthday 

@NVee 
@TheFrozenRogue 
@vaalboy 
@Vitblitz 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## JurgensSt (7/3/19)

Happy Birthday 


@NVee 
@TheFrozenRogue 
@vaalboy 
@Vitblitz 

Send from the small screen

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Willyza (7/3/19)

@NVee 
@TheFrozenRogue 
@vaalboy 
@Vitblitz

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Chanelr (7/3/19)

Happy birthday
@NVee 
@TheFrozenRogue 
@vaalboy 
@Vitblitz 
Have a super day

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## SAVaper (7/3/19)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@NVee
@TheFrozenRogue
@vaalboy
@Vitblitz

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (7/3/19)

Wishing you all a very Happy Birthday !!!

@NVee
@TheFrozenRogue
@vaalboy
@Vitblitz

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Room Fogger (7/3/19)

Happy Birthday 
@NVee 
@TheFrozenRogue 
@vaalboy 
@Vitblitz 
 Have a super Thursday!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (7/3/19)

Lekker Lekker kwaggas!
@NVee 
@TheFrozenRogue 
@vaalboy 
@Vitblitz 
Hope you have a amazing birthday!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## hot.chillie35 (7/3/19)

_*Happy Birthday 

@NVee 
@TheFrozenRogue 
@vaalboy 
@Vitblitz 

Have a super fantastic day!


*_

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ddk1979 (7/3/19)

@NVee
@TheFrozenRogue
@vaalboy
@Vitblitz

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## TheFrozenRogue (7/3/19)

Thank you, all.

Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 4


----------



## Resistance (7/3/19)

_*@NVee 
@TheFrozenRogue 
@vaalboy 
@Vitblitz 

Have an Awesome Birthday!!!




*_

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ARYANTO (7/3/19)

_*@NVee 
@TheFrozenRogue 
@vaalboy 
@Vitblitz*_




STAY FOREVER YOUNG !

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Dubz (8/3/19)

Happy Birthday 
@DuckLand 
@KieranD 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## hot.chillie35 (8/3/19)

_*Happy Birthday 

@DuckLand 
@KieranD 

Have a super awesome day!


*_

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/3/19)

Happy Birthday


@KieranD ( From Vape Cartel)
&
@DuckLand 
May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## JurgensSt (8/3/19)

Happy birthday 

@DuckLand 
@KieranD 

Send from the small screen

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Willyza (8/3/19)

@DuckLand 
@KieranD

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## lesvaches (8/3/19)

Happy Birthday!
@DuckLand
@KieranD

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (8/3/19)

I hope that you have a very Happy Birthday !!!!

@DuckLand 
@KieranD

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## SAVaper (8/3/19)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@DuckLand 
@KieranD

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Room Fogger (8/3/19)

Happy Birthday 
@DuckLand 
@KieranD from Vape Cartel, have a great one!
 Have a super Friday!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Chanelr (8/3/19)

Happy birthday
@DuckLand 
@KieranD 
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## KarlDP (8/3/19)

Happy birthday to

@DuckLand 

and Mr. Vape Cartel himself, @KieranD 

Have a awesome day guys.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Cornelius (8/3/19)

Happy Birthday 
@DuckLand 
@KieranD from Vape Cartel, have a great one!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ddk1979 (8/3/19)

@DuckLand
@KieranD

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ARYANTO (8/3/19)

Happy Birthday

@DuckLand
@KieranD





GO BIG - ENJOY THE WEEKEND!

Reactions: Like 8 | Funny 5


----------



## Resistance (8/3/19)

_*
@DuckLand 
@KieranD 

Have a super Awesome Birthday!!!




*_

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Dubz (9/3/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Gersh 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/3/19)

Happy Birthday 

@Gersh 
May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## lesvaches (9/3/19)

Happy Birthday!
@Gersh

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Willyza (9/3/19)

@Gersh

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (9/3/19)

Happy Birthday @Gersh . Have a fantastic day !

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Resistance (9/3/19)

@Gersh
Have an Awesome Birthday!!!_*



*_

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## JurgensSt (9/3/19)

@Gersh

Send from the small screen

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Chanelr (9/3/19)

Happy birthday @Gersh. 
Hope you have a great day

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## hot.chillie35 (9/3/19)

_*Happy Birthday 

@Gersh 

Have a super day!*_
_*

*_

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Room Fogger (9/3/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Gersh 
 Have a super Saturday Birthday!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ddk1979 (9/3/19)

@Gersh

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ARYANTO (9/3/19)

Lonely ,
I'm so lonely,
I am the only 
BIRTHDAY BOY 
today .
Have a great one, @Gersh.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Dubz (10/3/19)

Happy Birthday 
@G3RRI3 
@geekvape 
@JoleneC 
@Marek_710 
@Nooby 
@vapeg33k10 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## lesvaches (10/3/19)

Happy Birthday!
@G3RRI3 
@geekvape 
@JoleneC 
@Marek_710 
@Nooby 
@vapeg33k10

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/3/19)

Happy Birthday 

@G3RRI3 
@geekvape 
@JoleneC 
@Marek_710 
@Nooby 
@vapeg33k10 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## hot.chillie35 (10/3/19)

*Happy Birthday 

@G3RRI3 
@geekvape 
@JoleneC 
@Marek_710 
@Nooby 
@vapeg33k10 




Have a super awesome day!
*

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Chanelr (10/3/19)

Happy birthday
@G3RRI3 
@geekvape 
@JoleneC 
@Marek_710 
@Nooby 
@vapeg33k10 
Hope you all have a great day

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Room Fogger (10/3/19)

Happy Birthday 
@G3RRI3 
@geekvape 
@JoleneC 
@Marek_710 
@Nooby 
@vapeg33k10 
 Have a super Sunday!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## JurgensSt (10/3/19)

Happy birthday 

@G3RRI3 
@geekvape 
@JoleneC 
@Marek_710 
@Nooby 
@vapeg33k10

Send from the small screen

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (10/3/19)

Wishing you all a very Happy Birthday !!!!

@G3RRI3 
@geekvape 
@JoleneC 
@Marek_710 
@Nooby 
@vapeg33k10

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ddk1979 (10/3/19)

@G3RRI3
@geekvape
@JoleneC
@Marek_710
@Nooby
@vapeg33k10

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Willyza (10/3/19)

@G3RRI3 
@geekvape 
@JoleneC 
@Marek_710 
@Nooby 
@vapeg33k10

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ARYANTO (10/3/19)

@G3RRI3
@geekvape
@JoleneC
@Marek_710
@Nooby
@vapeg33k10
To the above members : I sincerely hope you had a wonderful day !
HAPPY BIRTHDAY

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Resistance (10/3/19)

*@G3RRI3 
@geekvape 
@JoleneC 
@Marek_710 
@Nooby 
@vapeg33k10 
*

*




Hope you had an awesome birthday!*

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/3/19)

No active members Birthday today.
But to all the people that check out the thread 

May you all have an awesome Monday.

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## Chanelr (11/3/19)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> No active members Birthday today.
> But to all the people that check out the thread
> 
> May you all have an awesome Monday.


Hope you have a great day too

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## lesvaches (11/3/19)

Happy Birthday!




MrGSmokeFree said:


> No active members Birthday today.
> But to all the people that check out the thread
> 
> May you all have an awesome Monday.


Happy monday to you too

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## SAVaper (11/3/19)

Good morning all. Enjoy the Monday.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Marek_710 (11/3/19)

Thank you

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## JurgensSt (11/3/19)



Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (11/3/19)



Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## Marsha Push (11/3/19)



Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Dubz (12/3/19)

Happy Birthday 
@ShaneSawCT 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## lesvaches (12/3/19)

Happy Birthday!
@ShaneSawCT

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/3/19)

Happy Birthday 
@ShaneSawCT 

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## hot.chillie35 (12/3/19)

_*Happy Birthday 

@ShaneSawCT 

Have a super day!


*_

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Room Fogger (12/3/19)

Happy Birthday 
@ShaneSawCT 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Chanelr (12/3/19)

A very happy birthday to you @ShaneSawCT. Hope you have a great day

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## SAVaper (12/3/19)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@ShaneSawCT

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (12/3/19)

Wishing you a very Happy Birthday @ShaneSawCT

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Willyza (12/3/19)

@ShaneSawCT

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (12/3/19)

Happy Happy @ShaneSawCT !!! have a good one!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ddk1979 (12/3/19)

@ShaneSawCT

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## JurgensSt (12/3/19)

@ShaneSawCT

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ARYANTO (12/3/19)

@ShaneSawCT
Dear Shane , hope you had a wonderful day , 
may life treat you well the following year .
Happy birthday , and many more !

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Dubz (13/3/19)

Happy Birthday 
@LeonO 
@Ridwan 
@Shakez 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## lesvaches (13/3/19)

Happy Birthday!
@LeonO
@Ridwan
@Shakez

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/3/19)

Happy Birthday 


@LeonO 
@Ridwan 
@Shakez 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Room Fogger (13/3/19)

Happy Birthday 
@LeonO 
@Ridwan 
@Shakez 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (13/3/19)

Happy Birthday to you !!!!

@LeonO 
@Ridwan 
@Shakez

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## SAVaper (13/3/19)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@LeonO 
@Ridwan 
@Shakez

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Willyza (13/3/19)

@LeonO 
@Ridwan 
@Shakez

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## JurgensSt (13/3/19)

@LeonO 
@Ridwan 
@Shakez

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Chanelr (13/3/19)

Happy birthday
@LeonO 
@Ridwan 
@Shakez 
Hope you have a great day

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## hot.chillie35 (13/3/19)

_*Happy Birthday 

@LeonO 
@Ridwan 
@Shakez 

Have a super day!*_
_*

*_

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ddk1979 (13/3/19)

@LeonO
@Ridwan
@Shakez

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (13/3/19)

Have a good one 

@LeonO
@Ridwan
@Shakez 

May it be an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ARYANTO (13/3/19)

Hope you all had a fabulous day ,
wishing you many more , GO BIG!
@LeonO
@Ridwan
@Shakez

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Dubz (14/3/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Elmien 
@Faheem 'Zyzz' Khan 
@Jono90 
@richecc 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 3


----------



## lesvaches (14/3/19)

Happy Birthday!
@Elmien
@Faheem 'Zyzz' Khan
@Jono90
@richecc

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 3


----------



## hot.chillie35 (14/3/19)

_*Happy Birthday 

@Elmien 
@Faheem 'Zyzz' Khan 
@Jono90 
@richecc 

Have a super day!


*_

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 3


----------



## Silver (14/3/19)

Happy Birthday

@Elmien , @Faheem 'Zyzz' Khan , @Jono90
@richecc 

Have a great day

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/3/19)

Happy Birthday 

@Elmien 
@Faheem 'Zyzz' Khan 
@Jono90 
@richecc 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 3


----------



## SAVaper (14/3/19)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Elmien 
@Faheem 'Zyzz' Khan 
@Jono90 
@richecc

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (14/3/19)

Happy Birthday Forumnites!

@Faheem 'Zyzz' Khan 
@Jono90 
@richecc

Baie geluk @Elmien !

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 3


----------



## Room Fogger (14/3/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Elmien 
@Faheem 'Zyzz' Khan 
@Jono90 
@richecc 
 Have a wonderfull day!

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 3


----------



## Chanelr (14/3/19)

Happy birthday
@Elmien 
@Faheem 'Zyzz' Khan 
@Jono90 
@richecc 
Hope you all have a great day

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 3


----------



## ddk1979 (14/3/19)

@Elmien
@Faheem 'Zyzz' Khan
@Jono90
@richecc

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 3


----------



## ARYANTO (14/3/19)

@Faheem 'Zyzz' Khan
@Jono90
@richecc
Happy birthday to you all hope you had an *awesome*
day !

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 2


----------



## ARYANTO (14/3/19)

@Elmien :to one of my favourite followers , I hope your day was totally fantastic !
May everything beautiful come your way .
CONGRATULATIONS.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Elmien (14/3/19)

Thank you for all the birthday wishes!

@Dela Rey Steyn Baie dankie!

@ARYANTO You get an extra special thank you for an extra special birthday wish:

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 5


----------



## Resistance (15/3/19)

_*Happy Belated Birthday 

@ShaneSawCT 

Hope you had a super day!





*_

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Resistance (15/3/19)

Happy Belated Birthday 

@LeonO 
@Ridwan 
@Shakez 

Hope you guys had an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Resistance (15/3/19)

Happy Belated Birthday

@Elmien 
@Faheem 'Zyzz' Khan 
@Jono90 
@richecc 

Hope you had a super day!

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 3


----------



## Dubz (15/3/19)

Happy Birthday 
@DollieLama 
@Timmy 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## lesvaches (15/3/19)

Happy Birthday!
@DollieLama
@Timmy

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## hot.chillie35 (15/3/19)

_*Happy Birthday 

@DollieLama 
@Timmy 

Have a super awesome day!*_
_*

*_

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/3/19)

Happy Birthday 

@DollieLama
@Timmy

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Resistance (15/3/19)

_*@DollieLama 
@Timmy 




*_
_*
Have a super awesome day!*_

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (15/3/19)

Wishing you both a very Happy Birthday !!!!

_*@DollieLama 
@Timmy *_
_*
*_

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## SAVaper (15/3/19)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@DollieLama 
@Timmy

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Willyza (15/3/19)

@DollieLama 
@Timmy

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Chanelr (15/3/19)

Happy birthday to
@DollieLama 
@Timmy 
And happy Friday to everyone else
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## JurgensSt (15/3/19)

@DollieLama 
@Timmy

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (15/3/19)

Happy Birthday to His Vapyness the @DollieLama 





and our favorite neighborhood kid @Timmy

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ddk1979 (15/3/19)

@DollieLama
@Timmy

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ARYANTO (15/3/19)

@DollieLama
@Timmy
Happy birthday fellow vapers.
it's WEEKEND so you can party the night away !

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Dubz (16/3/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Ash.dbn 
@Braki 
@Hooked 
@mmotala 
@Saniyaza 
@Shufflemau5 
@ZK1 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## lesvaches (16/3/19)

Happy Birthday!
@Ash.dbn
@Braki
@Hooked
@mmotala
@Saniyaza
@Shufflemau5
@ZK1

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## lesvaches (16/3/19)

A very special Happy Birthday @Hooked, may there be many more.

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/3/19)

Happy Birthday 

@Hooked 
@Ash.dbn 
@Braki 
@mmotala 
@Saniyaza 
@Shufflemau5 
@ZK1 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Willyza (16/3/19)

@Hooked 
@Ash.dbn 
@Braki 
@mmotala 
@Saniyaza 
@Shufflemau5 
@ZK1

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## JurgensSt (16/3/19)

Happy birthday 

@Ash.dbn
@Braki
@mmotala
@Saniyaza
@Shufflemau5
@ZK1

Send from the small screen

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Silver (16/3/19)

Happy birthday

@Braki , @Ash.dbn , @ZK1 
@Shufflemau5 , @mmotala, @Saniyaza

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Silver (16/3/19)

And a special happy birthday wish today to our resident coffee expert @Hooked !

Hope you have a glorious day and some tasty coffee and vapes to go with it

Enjoy!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (16/3/19)

Happy happy @Hooked

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (16/3/19)

Wishing you all a very Happy Birthday !!!!

@Ash.dbn
@Braki
@mmotala
@Saniyaza
@Shufflemau5
@ZK1

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (16/3/19)

Have a wonderful Birthday @Hooked .

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## Chanelr (16/3/19)

Happy birthday
@Ash.dbn 
@Braki 
@mmotala 
@Saniyaza 
@Shufflemau5 
@ZK1 
And a special happy birthday to @Hooked 
Hope you all have a great day

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (16/3/19)

Happy Birthday!
@Ash.dbn
@Braki
@mmotala
@Saniyaza
@Shufflemau5
@ZK1

And a special Happy Birthday to our resident Coffee addict @Hooked

Reactions: Like 9 | Funny 3


----------



## Hooked (16/3/19)

Silver said:


> And a special happy birthday wish today to our resident coffee expert @Hooked !
> 
> Hope you have a glorious day and some tasty coffee and vapes to go with it
> 
> Enjoy!



Ahhh thanks @Silver!!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (16/3/19)

To all those who share my birthday, have a wonderful day and a wonderful year ahead! 

@Ash.dbn @mmotala @Saniyaza @Shufflemau5 @ZK1

And especially to @Braki

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Hooked (16/3/19)

lesvaches said:


> A very special Happy Birthday @Hooked, may there be many more.
> 
> View attachment 160758



Thank you @lesvaches! I love the pic!!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (16/3/19)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Wishing you all a very Happy Birthday !!!!
> 
> @Ash.dbn
> @Braki
> ...



@Puff the Magic Dragon Hilarious! Where on earth do you find these things!

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (16/3/19)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Have a wonderful Birthday @Hooked .



Ohhhhh the perfect pic!! Thank you!

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## ddk1979 (16/3/19)

@Ash.dbn
@Braki
@Hooked
@mmotala
@Saniyaza
@Shufflemau5
@ZK1

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ARYANTO (16/3/19)

@Ash.dbn
@Braki
@Hooked
@mmotala
@Saniyaza
@Shufflemau5
@ZK1
Enjoy ! Weekend birthdays are the *best
Congratulations!*

Reactions: Like 11 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO (16/3/19)

@Hooked , Have a bright and wonderful day and year !
Congratulations , you are much loved .

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Hooked (16/3/19)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Happy Birthday!
> @Ash.dbn
> @Braki
> @mmotala
> ...



 Thx @Dela Rey Steyn !

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Hooked (16/3/19)

ARYANTO said:


> @Hooked , Have a bright and wonderful day and year !
> Congratulations , yoiu are much loved .



Ahhhh thank you sooo much @ARYANTO !!

Love the pic!!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Hooked (16/3/19)



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (16/3/19)

_*Happy Birthday 

@Ash.dbn 
@Braki 
@Hooked 
@mmotala 
@Saniyaza 
@Shufflemau5 
@ZK1 

Have a super day!*_
_*

*_

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Silver (16/3/19)

@Hooked I hope you had a good day today 
Tell us if you did anything special - we also want to know about the coffee consumption

Reactions: Like 7 | Funny 1


----------



## Resistance (16/3/19)

_*
@Ash.dbn 
@Braki 
@Hooked 
@mmotala 
@Saniyaza 
@Shufflemau5 
@ZK1 

Have a super day!*_
_*



*_

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Hooked (17/3/19)

Silver said:


> @Hooked I hope you had a good day today
> Tell us if you did anything special - we also want to know about the coffee consumption



@Silver I did indeed do something special - I went for a run and I am not a fan of running. There was a good reason for it though. One of my furkids rolled a small ball down the driveway and it went under the gate into the road. And there he sits, looking at me imploringly; his little face puckered in anguish. What could I do ... ? 

Vaped up a storm; cursed the power cut ... same s...t, different day 

EDIT: Coffee consumption - Earl of Windsor and Earl of Windsor on Ice (which you pointed out to me not long ago). Reviews coming up soon! And since it was my birthday I absolutely had to have my Machete @BumbleBee!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Chanelr (17/3/19)

Have a great Sunday everybody

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## lesvaches (17/3/19)

Happy Birthday!




Chanelr said:


> Have a great Sunday everybody


you too and what @Chanelr said

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (17/3/19)



Reactions: Like 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/3/19)

Have a lekker Sunday everyone.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## ARYANTO (17/3/19)

THE OLD FOLKS WERE VERY LAZY ON THIS DAY, LONG AGO ....

Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (17/3/19)

And from me to everyone else. 
Have an Awesome Sunday!!!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## lesvaches (17/3/19)

ARYANTO said:


> THE OLD FOLKS WERE VERY LAZY ON THIS DAY, LONG AGO ....


no one should be that lazy.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Dubz (18/3/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Gert_Koen 
@Roodt 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## lesvaches (18/3/19)

Happy Birthday!
@Gert_Koen
@Roodt

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## JurgensSt (18/3/19)

Happy Birthday! 

@Gert_Koen
@Roodt

Send from the small screen

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Silver (18/3/19)

Happy birthday

@Gert_Koen and @Roodt 

Have a great day

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/3/19)

Happy Birthday 

@Gert_Koen 
@Roodt

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr (18/3/19)

Happy birthday
@Gert_Koen 
@Roodt 
Hope you all have a great day

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Willyza (18/3/19)

@Gert_Koen 
@Roodt

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (18/3/19)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Gert_Koen 
@Roodt

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (18/3/19)

Wishing both of you a very Happy Birthday !!!

@Gert_Koen 
@Roodt

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (18/3/19)

Heppie heppie boys!
@Gert_Koen 
@Roodt

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ddk1979 (18/3/19)

@Gert_Koen
@Roodt

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## hot.chillie35 (18/3/19)

_*Happy Birthday 

@Gert_Koen 
@Roodt 

Have a super day!


*_

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ARYANTO (18/3/19)

OOooh , I hope you did not party too hard yesterday ...
CONGRATULATIONS !
@Gert_Koen
@Roodt

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Resistance (18/3/19)

_*@Gert_Koen 
@Roodt 

Have a super day!




*_

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## lesvaches (19/3/19)

and a very special Happy Birthday to the Black outs that have kept us company for so long, even in the darkness.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Dubz (20/3/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Nevalan 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## lesvaches (20/3/19)

Happy Birthday!
@Nevalan

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## hot.chillie35 (20/3/19)

_*Happy Birthday 

@Nevalan 

Have a super day!*_
_*

*_

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Chanelr (20/3/19)

Wishing you a very happy birthday @Nevalan.
Hope you have a great day

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/3/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Nevalan 

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (20/3/19)

Happy Birthday @Nevalan!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Willyza (20/3/19)

@Nevalan

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## SAVaper (20/3/19)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Nevalan

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (20/3/19)

Hope you have a fantastic Birthday @Nevalan .

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ddk1979 (20/3/19)

@Nevalan

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Resistance (20/3/19)

_*@Nevalan 

Have an Awesome Birthday! *_
_*




*_

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Dubz (21/3/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Crustyless Muff 
@li0n_za 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## lesvaches (21/3/19)

Happy Birthday!
@Crustyless Muff 
@li0n_za

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/3/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Crustyless Muff 
@li0n_za 

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## JurgensSt (21/3/19)

Happy birthday 

@Crustyless Muff 
@li0n_za 

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## hot.chillie35 (21/3/19)

_*Happy Birthday 

@Crustyless Muff 
@li0n_za 

Have a super awesome day!


0*_

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Resistance (21/3/19)

_*
@Crustyless Muff 
@li0n_za 

Have a super fantastic day!*_
_*

*_

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Willyza (21/3/19)

@Crustyless Muff 
@li0n_za

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (21/3/19)

Happy Birthday!!!!!!
_*
@Crustyless Muff 
@li0n_za 

You lucky people atleast get a day off for your birthday, the rest of us just got load shedding. *_

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Chanelr (21/3/19)

Happy birthday
@Crustyless Muff 
@li0n_za 
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (21/3/19)

Wishing you both a very Happy Birthday !!!!

@Crustyless Muff 
@li0n_za

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ddk1979 (21/3/19)

@Crustyless Muff
@li0n_za

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ARYANTO (21/3/19)

_*




@Crustyless Muff 
@li0n_za
have a fab day !
*_

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Dubz (22/3/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Raees 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## lesvaches (22/3/19)

Happy Birthday!
@Raees

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/3/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Raees 

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## hot.chillie35 (22/3/19)

_*Happy Birthday 

@Raees 

Have a super day!*_
_*

*_

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Room Fogger (22/3/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Raees 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Willyza (22/3/19)

@Raees

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## JurgensSt (22/3/19)

Happy birthday 

@Raees

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (22/3/19)

Happy B-day @Raees , hope you have a great day

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Chanelr (22/3/19)

Happy birthday @Raees have a super birthday

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ddk1979 (22/3/19)

@Raees

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ARYANTO (22/3/19)

To the 1 and only birthday person --it's weekend , party hearty !

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ARYANTO (22/3/19)

@Raees
to the only birthday buddy , party hearty !

and feel fortunate , I have send you 2 wishes !

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Resistance (22/3/19)

_*@Raees 

Have an Awesome BIRTHDAY!*_
_*




*_

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Dubz (23/3/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Adephi 
@Morne 
@Ziyaad86 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## lesvaches (23/3/19)

Happy Birthday!
@Adephi 
@Morne 
@Ziyaad86

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## lesvaches (23/3/19)

and a very special Happy Birthday to @Adephi may there be many more.

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (23/3/19)

Happy Birthday to you 

@Adephi 
@Morne 
@Ziyaad86

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Adephi (23/3/19)

Thank you!

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/3/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Adephi 
@Morne 
@Ziyaad86

May you all have an awsome day!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (23/3/19)

Happy birthday

Dedicated member @Adephi !
And @Ziyaad86 

And to @Morne from NoonClouds

Have a great day and lovely weekend!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (23/3/19)

@Adephi 
@Morne 
@Ziyaad86

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt (23/3/19)

Happy birthday 

@Adephi 
@Morne 
@Ziyaad86

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (23/3/19)

Happy Birthday!
@Adephi 



@Morne 
@Ziyaad86 

Hope you have an awesome day gents!

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (23/3/19)

Special Happy Birthday wishes to 
@Adephi 
 Hope you will have a great one
 To
@Morne 
@Ziyaad86 
 Enjoy your Special Saturday birthday!

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (23/3/19)

Happy happy @Adephi 

Hope you have a good one bud

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr (23/3/19)

Happy birthday
@Morne 
@Ziyaad86 
And a special happy happy to @Adephi 
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (23/3/19)

_*Happy Birthday 

@Morne 
@Ziyaad86

And a very special Birthday wish to @Adephi

Have a super fantastic day guys!  


*_

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (23/3/19)

@Adephi
@Morne
@Ziyaad86

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (23/3/19)

_*
@Morne 
@Ziyaad86

And a very special Birthday wish to @Adephi

Have an Awesome Birthday!  




*_

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (24/3/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Andy 
@Danrmb111 
@Dewald 
@JW Flynn 
@OnePowerfulCorsa 
@Smurf101 
@Vape_Da_Ape 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Silver (24/3/19)

Happy Birthday

@OnePowerfulCorsa
@Dewald , @Vape_Da_Ape , @JW Flynn 
@Andy , @Danrmb111 , @Smurf101 

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## lesvaches (24/3/19)

Happy Birthday!
@Andy
@Danrmb111
@Dewald
@JW Flynn
@OnePowerfulCorsa
@Smurf101
@Vape_Da_Ape

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/3/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Andy 
@Danrmb111 
@Dewald 
@JW Flynn 
@OnePowerfulCorsa 
@Smurf101 
@Vape_Da_Ape 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Chanelr (24/3/19)

Happy Birthday
@Andy 
@Danrmb111 
@Dewald 
@JW Flynn 
@OnePowerfulCorsa 
@Smurf101 
@Vape_Da_Ape 
Hope you all have a great day

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## hot.chillie35 (24/3/19)

_*Happy Birthday 

@Andy 
@Danrmb111 
@Dewald 
@JW Flynn 
@OnePowerfulCorsa 
@Smurf101 
@Vape_Da_Ape 

Have a super awesome day!*_
_*

*_

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Resistance (24/3/19)

_*@Andy 
@Danrmb111 
@Dewald 
@JW Flynn 
@OnePowerfulCorsa 
@Smurf101 
@Vape_Da_Ape 

Have an Awesome Birthday!!!*_
_*




*_

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (24/3/19)

A very Happy Birthday to all of you !!!!

@Andy 
@Danrmb111 
@Dewald 
@JW Flynn 
@OnePowerfulCorsa 
@Smurf101 
@Vape_Da_Ape

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Willyza (24/3/19)

@Andy 
@Danrmb111 
@Dewald 
@JW Flynn 
@OnePowerfulCorsa 
@Smurf101 
@Vape_Da_Ape

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## ddk1979 (24/3/19)

@Andy
@Danrmb111
@Dewald
@JW Flynn
@OnePowerfulCorsa
@Smurf101
@Vape_Da_Ape

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Dubz (25/3/19)

Happy Birthday 
@CaliGuy 
@Foxdroft 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## lesvaches (25/3/19)

Happy Birthday!
@CaliGuy
@Foxdroft

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/3/19)

Happy Birthday 
@CaliGuy 
@Foxdroft

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## hot.chillie35 (25/3/19)

*Happy Birthday 

@CaliGuy 
@Foxdroft 


Have a super day!
*

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Chanelr (25/3/19)

Happy birthday
@CaliGuy 
@Foxdroft 
Hope you all have a great day

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## JurgensSt (25/3/19)

Happy birthday 

@CaliGuy 
@Foxdroft 

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Room Fogger (25/3/19)

Special Happy Birthday wishes to 
@CaliGuy 
Hope you will have a stunningly good one.
 Happy Birthday 
@Foxdroft 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Silver (25/3/19)

Happy birthday

@CaliGuy and @Foxdroft 

Hope you have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Willyza (25/3/19)

@CaliGuy 
@Foxdroft

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## SAVaper (25/3/19)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@CaliGuy 
@Foxdroft

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (25/3/19)

Happy Birthday @CaliGuy and @Foxdroft !!!!!

Reactions: Like 12 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO (25/3/19)

@Adephi 
happy belated birthday.....sorry

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (25/3/19)

@CaliGuy and @Foxdroft
many more !!

Reactions: Like 10 | Funny 1


----------



## ddk1979 (25/3/19)

@CaliGuy
@Foxdroft

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ARYANTO (25/3/19)

Happy Birthday
@Andy
@Danrmb111
@Dewald
@JW Flynn
@OnePowerfulCorsa
@Smurf101
@Vape_Da_Ape
happy belated ,I did'nt forget, 
it interfered in my beer time ,
and THEN I forgot.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Resistance (25/3/19)

*@CaliGuy 
@Foxdroft 



*
Have an Awesome Birthday!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Dubz (26/3/19)

Happy Birthday 
@ErtBert 
@jprossouw 
@Timwis 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## lesvaches (26/3/19)

Happy Birthday!
@ErtBert
@jprossouw
@Timwis

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## hot.chillie35 (26/3/19)

*Happy Birthday 

@ErtBert 
@jprossouw 
@Timwis 

Have a super day!*
*

*

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Silver (26/3/19)

Happy birthday

@Timwis - thanks for all the insightful reviews and follow up commentary!
@jprossouw - long time member
@ErtBert 

Have a great day

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/3/19)

Happy Birthday! 

@ErtBert 
@jprossouw 
@Timwis

May you all have an awesome day

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## JurgensSt (26/3/19)

@ErtBert 
@jprossouw 
@Timwis

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## SAVaper (26/3/19)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@ErtBert 
@jprossouw 
@Timwis

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Willyza (26/3/19)

@ErtBert 
@jprossouw 
@Timwis

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Room Fogger (26/3/19)

Happy Birthday 
@ErtBert 
@jprossouw 
 Special wishes also for our vape reviewer, 
always good commentary to give us a heads up, thanks!
@Timwis 
 May you all have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Chanelr (26/3/19)

Happy birthday
@ErtBert 
@jprossouw 
@Timwis 
Hope you all have a great day

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (26/3/19)

Wishing you all a very Happy Birthday !!!!

@ErtBert 
@jprossouw 
@Timwis

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (26/3/19)

Hope you have a great day guys!
@ErtBert 
@jprossouw 
@Timwis

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ARYANTO (26/3/19)

*@ErtBert 
@jprossouw 
@Timwis*
*enjoy it !*

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Hooked (26/3/19)

@Timwis @jprossouw @ErtBert

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## vicTor (26/3/19)

happy birthday @Timwis

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Timwis (26/3/19)

Thank you all for your birthday wishes. I post my reviews regularly on 5 different forums including a forum in my home country and some sub reddits. Without doubt this is the friendliest forum by a mile i post to. And i'm not just saying that because of the birthday wishes, it's that way every day of the year!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 8


----------



## Silver (26/3/19)

Timwis said:


> Thank you all for your birthday wishes. I post my reviews regularly on 5 different forums including a forum in my home country and some sub reddits. Without doubt this is the friendliest forum by a mile i post to. And i'm not just saying that because of the birthday wishes, it's that way every day of the year!



Great to hear @Timwis 
Thanks for the feedback

Hope you have a nice day today and that you get some cool vape gifts for your birthday

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## jprossouw (26/3/19)

Thank you everyone

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 6


----------



## ddk1979 (26/3/19)

@ErtBert
@jprossouw
@Timwis

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Resistance (26/3/19)

*
@ErtBert 
@jprossouw 
Special wish to
@Timwis for his awesomeness 


Have an Awesome Birthday!!*
*



*

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Dubz (27/3/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Beserker786 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## lesvaches (27/3/19)

Happy Birthday!
@Beserker786

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/3/19)

Happy Birthday

@Beserker786 

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (27/3/19)

Happy birthday @Beserker786 

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr (27/3/19)

Very happy birthday to you @Beserker786 .
Hope you have a great day

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (27/3/19)

Happy Birthday, @Beserker786 . Hope that you enjoy your day.

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (27/3/19)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Beserker786

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Beserker786 (27/3/19)

Wohoooo! Thanks guys!!! It means a lot!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 5


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (27/3/19)

Happy Birthday @Beserker786 !





https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Berserker

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt (27/3/19)

Happy Bday

@Beserker786

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (27/3/19)

Happy Birthday! 
@Beserker786

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (27/3/19)

Happy birthday and happy every day @Beserker786!

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (27/3/19)

@Beserker786

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (27/3/19)

_*Happy Birthday 

@Beserker786 

Have a super day!*_
_*

*_

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Beserker786 (27/3/19)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Happy Birthday @Beserker786 !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! I love the picture!

quick story, I actually got that handle from the manga Beserk https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Berserk_(manga)
The suit he wears is called the beserker armour, and he transforms into it. Its a bit of a disturbing manga, but I somewhat liked it, and it kinda stayed with me!

And thanks to everyone again!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 8


----------



## ARYANTO (27/3/19)

@Beserker786 
*Berserkers* were a special group of elite Viking warriors who went into battle without traditional armor. Instead, they wore animal pelts, typically from bears or wolves. The word "*berserker*" derives from the Old Norse "serkr," meaning "coat" or "shirt," and "ber," the Norse word for "bear."

so ,grab your bear coat and down a few grogs on me - happy birthday !

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (27/3/19)

@Beserker786

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (27/3/19)

_*@Beserker786 

Have an Awesome Birthday!*_
_*



*_

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (28/3/19)

Happy Birthday 
@MrDeedz 
@tony_he 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## lesvaches (28/3/19)

Happy Birthday!
@MrDeedz 
@tony_he

Reactions: Like 10 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/3/19)

Happy Birthday

@MrDeedz 
@tony_he 

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (28/3/19)

@MrDeedz 
@tony_he

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Beserker786 (28/3/19)

@MrDeedz
@tony_he

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (28/3/19)

Happy Birthday 
@MrDeedz 
@tony_he 
 Have a super birthday!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (28/3/19)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@MrDeedz 
@tony_he

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (28/3/19)

Wish you both a very Happy Birthday !!!!

@MrDeedz 
@tony_he

Reactions: Like 10 | Funny 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (28/3/19)

Happy vapes on your special day @MrDeedz @tony_he

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (28/3/19)

Happy Happy Gents, have a good one!

@MrDeedz 
@tony_he

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt (28/3/19)

Happy birthday 

@MrDeedz 
@tony_he

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr (28/3/19)

Very happy birthday to you
@MrDeedz 
@tony_he 
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cornelius (28/3/19)

Happy Birthday !!!!

@MrDeedz 
@tony_he

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (28/3/19)

@tony_he

@MrDeedz 
*health and happines*

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (28/3/19)

@MrDeedz
@tony_he

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (28/3/19)

Happy Birthday 

@MrDeedz 
@tony_he 

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (28/3/19)

@MrDeedz 
@tony_he 
Have an Awesome Birthday!!!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (29/3/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Damienj 
@Tyron Frahm 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## lesvaches (29/3/19)

Happy Birthday!
@Damienj
@Tyron Frahm

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/3/19)

Happy Birthday
@Damienj 
@Tyron Frahm 

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Willyza (29/3/19)

@Damienj 
@Tyron Frahm

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (29/3/19)

Happy Friday Birthday Gents!

@Damienj 
@Tyron Frahm 

Hope you party like Rock Stars today!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Chanelr (29/3/19)

Happy birthday
@Damienj 
@Tyron Frahm 
Have a super day

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Room Fogger (29/3/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Damienj 
@Tyron Frahm 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## SAVaper (29/3/19)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Damienj 
@Tyron Frahm

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## JurgensSt (29/3/19)

Happy Bday

@Damienj 
@Tyron Frahm

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (29/3/19)

Happy Birthday to both of you !!!

@Damienj 
@Tyron Frahm

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ARYANTO (29/3/19)

@Damienj
@Tyron Frahm
STARTED YOUNG ?




HAPPY BIRTHHDAY !

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ddk1979 (29/3/19)

@Damienj
@Tyron Frahm

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Resistance (29/3/19)

@Damienj 
@Tyron Frahm 
Have an awesome Birthday!!!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## hot.chillie35 (29/3/19)

_*Happy Belated Birthday 

@MrDeedz 
@tony_he 

Hope u had a super fantastic day!*_
_*

*_

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## hot.chillie35 (29/3/19)

*Happy Birthday

@Damienj 
@Tyron Frahm 

Have an awesome Birthday!!*
*

*

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Dubz (30/3/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Bluellew 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## lesvaches (30/3/19)

Happy Birthday!
@Bluellew

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (30/3/19)

Happy Birthday, @Bluellew . Have a great day.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/3/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Bluellew 

Have a awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Willyza (30/3/19)

@Bluellew

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Asterix (30/3/19)

Happy Birthday @Bluellew 
(We know you out there.... enjoy your day!!)

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Resistance (30/3/19)

@Bluellew 
*Have an awesome Birthday!!*
*



*

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## JurgensSt (30/3/19)

Happy birthday 

@Bluellew

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Chanelr (30/3/19)

Wishing you a very happy birthday @Bluellew. Hope you have a great day

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Room Fogger (30/3/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Bluellew 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (30/3/19)

@Bluellew HAVE A HAPPY DAY !

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (30/3/19)

_*Happy Birthday 

@Bluellew 

Have a super day!*_
_*

*_

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ddk1979 (30/3/19)

@Bluellew

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Dubz (31/3/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Liz 
@Paul33 
@The Steve 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (31/3/19)

@Liz 
@Paul33 
@The Steve

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (31/3/19)

Happy birthday

@Paul33 - longstanding dedicated member!
@Liz and @The Steve 

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 12 | Funny 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (31/3/19)

Happy Birthday 
 
@Liz 
@Paul33 
@The Steve 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## lesvaches (31/3/19)

Happy Birthday!
@Liz 
@Paul33 
@The Steve

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## lesvaches (31/3/19)

A very special happy birthday to @Paul33 
one of our own mixing geniuses. 



May your mixes never be as stale as your jokes.

Reactions: Like 11 | Funny 2


----------



## hot.chillie35 (31/3/19)

_*Happy Birthday 

@Liz 
@Paul33 
@The Steve 

Have a super day!*_
_*

*_

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Asterix (31/3/19)

Hey @Paul33 
A very Happy Birthday to you, Rockstar!

I hope you, @Liz and @The Steve have a most enjoyable day!

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (31/3/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Paul33 - keep on mixing
@Liz 
@The Steve 
 Have a super birthday to the 3 of you!

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (31/3/19)

Thanks for all the wishes so far everyone!

It’s appreciated and so far my day has been chilled. Going to a movie with my son just now then fetching my daughter from her hockey tour around midday and having a braai later on

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 8


----------



## vicTor (31/3/19)

Paul33 said:


> Thanks for all the wishes so far everyone!
> 
> It’s appreciated and so far my day has been chilled. Going to a movie with my son just now then fetching my daughter from her hockey tour around midday and having a braai later on



happy happy bro !

have a good one

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Silver (31/3/19)

Paul33 said:


> Thanks for all the wishes so far everyone!
> 
> It’s appreciated and so far my day has been chilled. Going to a movie with my son just now then fetching my daughter from her hockey tour around midday and having a braai later on



Enjoy it @Paul33 
Sounds great

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Paul33 (31/3/19)

vicTor said:


> happy happy bro !
> 
> have a good one


Thanks bud

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33 (31/3/19)

Silver said:


> Enjoy it @Paul33
> Sounds great


Thanks @Silver

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Juan_G (31/3/19)

Happy Birthday @Paul33 !!! Hope you have an amazing day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Paul33 (31/3/19)

Juan_G said:


> Happy Birthday @Paul33 !!! Hope you have an amazing day!


Thanks so much. Been chilled this morning!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (31/3/19)

Happy birthday @Paul33

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Chanelr (31/3/19)

Happy birthday
@Liz 
@Paul33 
@The Steve 
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (31/3/19)

Wishing you all a very Happy Birthday !!!

@Liz 
@Paul33 
@The Steve

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Paul33 (31/3/19)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Happy birthday @Paul33

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Paul33 (31/3/19)

Chanelr said:


> Happy birthday
> @Liz
> @Paul33
> @The Steve
> Have a great day

Reactions: Like 5 | Creative 1


----------



## Paul33 (31/3/19)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Wishing you all a very Happy Birthday !!!
> 
> @Liz
> @Paul33
> ...

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## ARYANTO (31/3/19)

@Liz
@The Steve
To all the beautiful people whose parents had huge fun years ago...
ENJOY IT !!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ARYANTO (31/3/19)

This goes out to a certain helpful , funny , just a guys guy...
@Paul33 I wish you the besstes ever birthday , from the word ''What's a mod''
Right up to '' let's make Paul's tobacco juice ''

You have a been a friend and mentor . @ARYANTO

Reactions: Like 13 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## ddk1979 (31/3/19)

@Liz
@Paul33
@The Steve

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (31/3/19)

ARYANTO said:


> This goes out to a certain helpful , funny , just a guys guy...
> @Paul33 I wish you the besstes ever birthday , from the word ''What's a mod''
> Right up to '' let's make Paul's tobacco juice ''
> 
> You have a been a friend and mentor . @ARYANTO


Ah thanks for the kind words @ARYANTO 

I really appreciate it.

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (31/3/19)

_*

@Liz *_

_*@Paul33(extra candle)

@The Steve 

Have an Awesome Birthday!!!





*_

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33 (31/3/19)

Resistance said:


> _*
> @Liz *_
> 
> _*@Paul33(extra candle)
> ...


Extra candles are awesome!!

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (31/3/19)

Hope you all had a great day @Liz @Paul33 @The Steve 

And special wishes to you @Paul33!!

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33 (31/3/19)

Hooked said:


> Hope you all had a great day @Liz @Paul33 @The Steve
> 
> And special wishes to you @Paul33!!
> 
> View attachment 162186


Thank you so much @Hooked

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Resistance (31/3/19)

@Paul33 
Hope your day was as delightfull as you made it for us!

Reactions: Like 8 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## JurgensSt (31/3/19)

Happy Bday

@Liz 

@Paul33

@The Steve

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (31/3/19)

Resistance said:


> @Paul33
> Hope your day was as delightfull as you made it for us!


It was very very relaxed @Resistance, thanks!!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Dubz (1/4/19)

Happy Birthday 
@AngerZ 
@Jacques Steenkamp 
@moey1484 
@Yagya 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## lesvaches (1/4/19)

Happy Birthday!
@AngerZ 
@Jacques Steenkamp 
@moey1484 
@Yagya

Reactions: Like 11 | Agree 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/4/19)

Happy Birthday 
@AngerZ 
@Jacques Steenkamp 
@moey1484 
@Yagya 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Room Fogger (1/4/19)

Happy Birthday 
@AngerZ 
@Jacques Steenkamp 
@moey1484 
@Yagya 
 Have a super birthday!

Reactions: Like 11 | Funny 1


----------



## JurgensSt (1/4/19)

Happy birthday 

@AngerZ 
@Jacques Steenkamp 
@moey1484 
@Yagya



Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 11 | Funny 1


----------



## Chanelr (1/4/19)

Happy birthday
@AngerZ 
@Jacques Steenkamp 
@moey1484 
@Yagya 
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 10 | Agree 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (1/4/19)

Happy Birthday peeps! Hope the Birthday at least makes this Monday sweeter!

@AngerZ 
@Jacques Steenkamp 
@moey1484 
@Yagya

Reactions: Like 10 | Funny 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (1/4/19)

_*Happy Birthday 

@AngerZ 
@Jacques Steenkamp 
@moey1484 
@Yagya 

Have a super awesome day!!! 

*_
_*
*_

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Silver (1/4/19)

Happy birthday

@Yagya , @Jacques Steenkamp
@moey1484 , @AngerZ 

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 11 | Agree 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (1/4/19)

Happy Birthday to you !!!

_*@AngerZ 
@Jacques Steenkamp 
@moey1484 
@Yagya*_
_*

*_

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## SAVaper (1/4/19)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@AngerZ 
@Jacques Steenkamp 
@moey1484 
@Yagya

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Willyza (1/4/19)

@AngerZ 
@Jacques Steenkamp 
@moey1484 
@Yagya

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ddk1979 (1/4/19)

@AngerZ
@Jacques Steenkamp
@moey1484
@Yagya

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Yagya (1/4/19)

Thanks for the well wishes..

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 5


----------



## ARYANTO (1/4/19)

Some people's parents must have planned extremely well to have bundles of joy dropped by the stork on this day !
CONGRATULATIONS
@AngerZ
@Jacques Steenkamp
@moey1484
@Yagya

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Resistance (1/4/19)

_*
@AngerZ 
@Jacques Steenkamp 
@moey1484 
@Yagya 

Have a super Awesome Birthay!!! 




*_

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Dubz (2/4/19)

Happy Birthday 
@brandonfrancis 
@Ged_Wolff 
@johan 
@kabir499 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## lesvaches (2/4/19)

Happy Birthday!
@brandonfrancis 
@Ged_Wolff 
@johan 
@kabir499

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (2/4/19)

_*Happy Birthday 

@brandonfrancis 
@Ged_Wolff 
@johan 
@kabir499 

Have a super fantastic day!*_
_*

*_

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/4/19)

Happy Birthday 

@brandonfrancis 
@Ged_Wolff 
@johan 
@kabir499 

May you all have an awesomes day!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (2/4/19)

Happy birthday

@brandonfrancis , @Ged_Wolff 

A special birthday wish to a very longstanding member and great guy living now in Ireland - @johan 

And to @kabir499 from House of Vape

Have a great day !!

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (2/4/19)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@brandonfrancis 
@Ged_Wolff 
@johan 
@kabir499

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## kabir499 (2/4/19)

SAVaper said:


> Good morning and happy birthday to
> @brandonfrancis
> @Ged_Wolff
> @johan
> @kabir499


Thank you so much 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5


----------



## Willyza (2/4/19)

@brandonfrancis
@Ged_Wolff
@johan
@kabir499

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (2/4/19)

Heppie Heppie!!!

_*@brandonfrancis 
@Ged_Wolff 
@johan 
@kabir499 *_

Have a great one Gents!

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt (2/4/19)

_*@brandonfrancis 
@Ged_Wolff 
@johan 
@kabir499 *_

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (2/4/19)

A very Happy Birthday to all of you !!!


_*@brandonfrancis 
@Ged_Wolff 
@johan 
@kabir499*_
_*

*_

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr (2/4/19)

Happy birthday
@brandonfrancis 
@Ged_Wolff 
@johan 
@kabir499 
Hope you all have a great day

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (2/4/19)

Have a happy birthday! 

@brandonfrancis 
@Ged_Wolff 
@johan 
@kabir499

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## StompieZA (2/4/19)

@brandonfrancis
@Ged_Wolff
@johan
@kabir499

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (2/4/19)

Happy Birthday 
@brandonfrancis 
@Ged_Wolff 
@johan 
@kabir499 
Have a great one

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (2/4/19)

@brandonfrancis
@Ged_Wolff
@johan
@kabir499

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yagya (2/4/19)

happy birthday to all the April babies..
@brandonfrancis 
@Ged_Wolff 
@johan 
@kabir499

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (2/4/19)

@brandonfrancis
@Ged_Wolff
@johan
@kabir499 
HAPPY BIRTHDAY ENJOY

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (2/4/19)

_*@brandonfrancis 
@Ged_Wolff 
@johan 
@kabir499 

Have an Awesome Birthday!!!*_
_*



*_

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (3/4/19)

Happy Birthday 
@DanTheMan 
@HvNDhF 
@Stillwaters 
@ziti 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## lesvaches (3/4/19)

Happy Birthday!
@DanTheMan
@HvNDhF
@Stillwaters
@ziti

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/4/19)

Happy Birthday 
@DanTheMan 
@HvNDhF 
@Stillwaters 
@ziti 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## hot.chillie35 (3/4/19)

_*Happy Birthday 

@DanTheMan 
@HvNDhF 
@Stillwaters 
@ziti 

Have a super awesome day!*_
_*

*_

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Silver (3/4/19)

Happy birthday

@Stillwaters , @HvNDhF 
@DanTheMan , @ziti 

Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## JurgensSt (3/4/19)

Happy birthday 

@DanTheMan 
@HvNDhF 
@Stillwaters 
@ziti 

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (3/4/19)

Hope you have a great Birthday !!!

@DanTheMan 
@HvNDhF 
@Stillwaters 
@ziti

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (3/4/19)

Happy "Klein Saterdag" Birthday Manne!
@DanTheMan 
@HvNDhF 
@Stillwaters 
@ziti

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Chanelr (3/4/19)

Happy birthday
@DanTheMan 
@HvNDhF 
@Stillwaters 
@ziti 
Hope you all have an awesome day

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Room Fogger (3/4/19)

Happy Birthday 
@DanTheMan 
@HvNDhF 
@Stillwaters 
@ziti 
Wishes to all of you for a exceptional day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Willyza (3/4/19)

@DanTheMan
@HvNDhF
@Stillwaters
@ziti

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ddk1979 (3/4/19)

@DanTheMan
@HvNDhF
@Stillwaters
@ziti

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Hooked (3/4/19)

Wishing you happy birthday and happy every day! 

@DanTheMan 
@HvNDhF 
@Stillwaters 
@ziti

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## ARYANTO (3/4/19)

Late the afternoon @DanTheMan was @ziti[ng] with @HvNDhF next to @Stillwaters and enjoing the moerse cake that the whole of ESIGSSA baked and decorated , they especially loved the SILVER DWARF on top... THE END

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Silver (3/4/19)

ARYANTO said:


> Late the afternoon @DanTheMan was @ziti[ng] with @HvNDhF next to @Stillwaters and enjoing the moerse cake that the whole of ESIGSSA baked and decorated , they especially loved the SILVER DWARF on top... THE END



Classic @ARYANTO !
Love that

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (3/4/19)

_*@DanTheMan 
@HvNDhF 
@Stillwaters 
@ziti 

Have an Awesome Birthday*_
_*



*_

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Dubz (4/4/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Rayzor 
@Saintjie 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## lesvaches (4/4/19)

Happy Birthday!
@Rayzor 
@Saintjie

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (4/4/19)

Happy Birthday

@Saintjie and @Rayzor 

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/4/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Rayzor 
@Saintjie 

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt (4/4/19)

Happy birthday 

@Rayzor 
@Saintjie 

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (4/4/19)

*Happy Birthday 

@Rayzor 
@Saintjie 

Have a super duper day!*
*

*

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (4/4/19)

*@Rayzor 
@Saintjie 

Have a super awesome Birthday! *
*

*

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (4/4/19)

Happy B-Day _*@Rayzor *_*and*_* @Saintjie, *_hope its a great Day!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (4/4/19)

*@Rayzor 
@Saintjie *

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (4/4/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Rayzor 
@Saintjie 
 Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (4/4/19)

Happy Birthday to both of you

@Rayzor 
@Saintjie

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr (4/4/19)

Happy birthday
@Rayzor 
@Saintjie 
Hope you have a great day

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (4/4/19)

Happy birthday and enjoy your day! 

@Rayzor 
@Saintjie

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (4/4/19)

@Rayzor
@Saintjie

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Saintjie (4/4/19)

Thanks for the birthday messages guys. Means alot

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 7


----------



## Morix (4/4/19)

*HAPPY*
Stay happy 
Be happy 
Look happy
Vape happy 
But most importantly 
Dont die...alot more of these to come! 
*BIRTHDAY https://tse1.mm.bing.net/th?id=OGC....NVlf0DOU/giphy.gif&ehk=W/VL2nK9wDGWsczPk1bp/g *

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (5/4/19)

Happy Birthday 
@daniel craig 
@HiddenInTheClouds 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/4/19)

Happy Birthday 
@daniel craig 
@HiddenInTheClouds 

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## lesvaches (5/4/19)

Happy Birthday!
@daniel craig 
@HiddenInTheClouds

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## hot.chillie35 (5/4/19)

_*Happy Birthday 

@daniel craig 
@HiddenInTheClouds *_

_*Have a super duper day!*_
_*

*_

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Resistance (5/4/19)

_*
@daniel craig 
@HiddenInTheClouds *_

_*Have a fantastic birthday!*_

_*




*_

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Silver (5/4/19)

Happy birthday

@daniel craig - lonstanding dedicated member!
And to @HiddenInTheClouds 

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (5/4/19)

Who's the 2 lucky Oke's having their Birthday on a Friday? Oh ja, it @daniel craig and @HiddenInTheClouds! Enjoy Gents, hope you have a good one

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (5/4/19)

Wishing you both a very Happy Birthday

_*@daniel craig 
@HiddenInTheClouds*_
_*

*_

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Chanelr (5/4/19)

Wishing you gents a very happy birthday.
@daniel craig 
@HiddenInTheClouds 
Hope you have a fantastic day

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Cornelius (5/4/19)

Happy Birthday 
@daniel craig 
@HiddenInTheClouds

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Willyza (5/4/19)

@daniel craig 
@HiddenInTheClouds

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Room Fogger (5/4/19)

Happy Birthday 
@daniel craig 
@HiddenInTheClouds 
 Best birthday present in the rain coming down. May your birthday prezzies be as plentiful as the gutters overflowing currently!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Hooked (5/4/19)

Happy birthday and happy every day!

@daniel craig 
@HiddenInTheClouds

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Saintjie (5/4/19)

Happy birthday guys  Make the best of it. Enjoy this Beautiful friday. 

N.B/ Dont forget to smile

@daniel craig 
@HiddenInTheClouds...

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ddk1979 (5/4/19)

@daniel craig
@HiddenInTheClouds

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## JurgensSt (5/4/19)

@daniel craig 
@HiddenInTheClouds

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ARYANTO (5/4/19)

*In the endless saga of 007, HRM films are proud to announce the latest version -RELEASED TODAY :*
*@daniel craig and the big round object @HiddenInTheClouds
*

Reactions: Like 11 | Funny 2


----------



## daniel craig (5/4/19)

Thanks so much  I hope you guys have an epic Friday and a joyful weekend  

@Dubz
@MrGSmokeFree
@lesvaches
@hot.chillie35
@Resistance
@Silver
@Dela Rey Steyn
@Puff the Magic Dragon
@Chanelr
@Cornelius
@Willyza
@Room Fogger
@Hooked
@Saintjie
@ddk1979
@JurgensSt
@ARYANTO

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (5/4/19)

daniel craig said:


> Thanks so much  I hope you guys have an epic Friday and a joyful weekend
> 
> @Dubz
> @MrGSmokeFree
> ...



I have to ask you @daniel craig 
What are you vaping on your birthday?

Reactions: Like 7 | Funny 1


----------



## Dubz (6/4/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Adam.R 
@Leap 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/4/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Adam.R 
@Leap 

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## lesvaches (6/4/19)

Happy Birthday!
@Adam.R 
@Leap

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Willyza (6/4/19)

@Adam.R 
@Leap

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (6/4/19)

Hope you have a great day @Adam.R and @Leap! Happy Birthday!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Chanelr (6/4/19)

Happy birthday
@Adam.R 
@Leap 
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (6/4/19)

Hope you have a fantastic Birthday 

@Adam.R 
@Leap

Reactions: Like 12 | Funny 1


----------



## ddk1979 (6/4/19)

@Adam.R
@Leap

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Room Fogger (6/4/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Adam.R 
@Leap 
 Have a super delicious birthday!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## JurgensSt (6/4/19)

Happy birthday 

@Adam.R
@Leap

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ARYANTO (6/4/19)

Saintjie said:


> Thanks for the birthday messages guys. Means alot


OK , KXK MY UIT - SORRY EK HET VERGEET ,

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO (6/4/19)

Happy Birthday
@Adam.R 
@Leap 
Adam , don't have a leap year

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Chanelr (7/4/19)

Aw no birthdays today?
Have a great Sunday everyone

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## lesvaches (7/4/19)

Happy Sunday Everyone!

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (7/4/19)

Happy Sunday everyone, and to all those who’s 
 birthdays we may have missed.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (7/4/19)



Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Resistance (7/4/19)

@Adam.R 
@Leap 
Happy belated Birthday guys!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Resistance (7/4/19)

Have a good Sunday everyone!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## daniel craig (7/4/19)

Silver said:


> I have to ask you @daniel craig
> What are you vaping on your birthday?


Sorry for the late reply. I was out of town for the weekend 

In my Rage Squonker I had Golden Maple by Gost and in my pod device I had Cotton Candy by ZoNk e-liquids (a bit harsh on pods due to the amount of sweetener).

I don't really switch flavors very often. I usually have like 2 bottles of juice open and use them up before opening up another bottle of juice. I feel that juices taste their best as soon as you open them up and thereafter, kind of 'die' a little.

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1


----------



## Dubz (8/4/19)

Happy Birthday 
@dennis11111 
@Rude Rudi 
@TyJord 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## lesvaches (8/4/19)

Happy Birthday!
@dennis11111 
@Rude Rudi 
@TyJord

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (8/4/19)

Happy Birthday @dennis11111 & @TyJord! May you have a great Birthday today. Special Happy happy to mix-master @Rude Rudi!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## hot.chillie35 (8/4/19)

_*Happy Belated Birthday 

@Adam.R 
@Leap 

Hope u had super day!*_

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## hot.chillie35 (8/4/19)

_Happy Birthday* *
_
*@dennis11111 
@TyJord *
_
Have a super awesome day**_

_N a very special Birthday wish *to **@Rude Rudi ... *Enjoy ur awesome day*


*_
*
*

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/4/19)

Happy Birthday 
@dennis11111 
@Rude Rudi 
@TyJord 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Resistance (8/4/19)

*@dennis11111 
@TyJord *
_ 
You guys must have a super awesome Birthday! **_

_And also a Very Special Birthday wish *to **@Rude Rudi ... *Have a fantastic Day! *




*_

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (8/4/19)

Wishing you all a very Happy Birthday !!!!!

@dennis11111 
@Rude Rudi 
@TyJord

Reactions: Like 10 | Funny 1


----------



## Chanelr (8/4/19)

Happy birthday
@dennis11111
@TyJord
And a special happy happy to one of the best mixing masters @Rude Rudi
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Willyza (8/4/19)

@dennis11111
@Rude Rudi
@TyJord

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Room Fogger (8/4/19)

Happy Birthday 
@dennis11111 
@TyJord 
 Have a super birthday! 
 And a special birthday wish to @Rude Rudi , hope you mixed yourself a great one!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Silver (8/4/19)

Happy birthday

@dennis11111 and @TyJord 

And a special wish to @Rude Rudi - from Vape Fuel.
Thanks Rudi for all the amazing knowledge and recipes you have contributed over the years!

Enjoy your day

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## lesvaches (8/4/19)

A very Special Happy birthday to @Rude Rudi 
Hope you have a wonderful day!

Reactions: Like 9 | Funny 4


----------



## Rude Rudi (8/4/19)

Thanks guys!!!!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 8


----------



## Morix (8/4/19)

Happy birthday to *ALL!
*
One year closer to the grave.. So.. Live on live hard. Regret Nothing. 

Have a vapetastic day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## JurgensSt (8/4/19)

@dennis11111
@Rude Rudi
@TyJord

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Hooked (8/4/19)

Happy birthday to all 

@dennis11111 
@Rude Rudi 
@TyJord 

and especially to @Rude Rudi

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Rude Rudi (8/4/19)

Hooked said:


> Happy birthday to all
> 
> @dennis11111
> @Rude Rudi
> ...



Thanks @Hooked!!!!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Cornelius (8/4/19)

Happy birthday 

@dennis11111 
@Rude Rudi ( Special shout out to the master mixer ) 
@TyJord

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ddk1979 (8/4/19)

@dennis11111
@Rude Rudi
@TyJord

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ARYANTO (8/4/19)

@dennis11111 
@Rude Rudi to one of my mix mentors - gratitude for ever.
@TyJord
bit late congratulations hope it was a fab day

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Dubz (9/4/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Chronix 
@Delta 
@Gadgetboy 
@Marshan GAjanand 
@waja09 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/4/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Chronix 
@Delta 
@Gadgetboy 
@Marshan GAjanand 
@waja09 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## lesvaches (9/4/19)

Happy Birthday!
@Chronix 
@Delta 
@Gadgetboy 
@Marshan GAjanand 
@waja09

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Chanelr (9/4/19)

Happy birthday
@Chronix 
@Delta 
@Gadgetboy 
@Marshan GAjanand 
@waja09 
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## hot.chillie35 (9/4/19)

_*Happy Birthday 

@Chronix 
@Delta 
@Gadgetboy 
@Marshan GAjanand 
@waja09 

Have a super day!

*_

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Silver (9/4/19)

Happy birthday

@waja09 , @Chronix , @Gadgetboy 

@Delta , @Marshan GAjanand 

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Resistance (9/4/19)

_*@Chronix 
@Delta 
@Gadgetboy 
@Marshan GAjanand 
@waja09 

Have awesome Birthday!



*_

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (9/4/19)

Hope you have a fantastic Birthday!
@Chronix 
@Delta 
@Gadgetboy 
@Marshan GAjanand 
@waja09

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## SAVaper (9/4/19)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Chronix 
@Delta 
@Gadgetboy 
@Marshan GAjanand 
@waja09

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Willyza (9/4/19)

@Chronix 
@Delta 
@Gadgetboy 
@Marshan GAjanand 
@waja09

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (9/4/19)

Hope you have a fantastic Birthday !!!!

@Chronix 
@Delta 
@Gadgetboy 
@Marshan GAjanand 
@waja09

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## JurgensSt (9/4/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Chronix 
@Delta 
@Gadgetboy 
@Marshan GAjanand 
@waja09

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## ddk1979 (9/4/19)

@Chronix
@Delta
@Gadgetboy
@Marshan GAjanand
@waja09

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Room Fogger (9/4/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Chronix 
@Delta 
@Gadgetboy 
@Marshan GAjanand 
@waja09 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ARYANTO (9/4/19)

HAVE A HAPPY BIRTHDAY !

@Chronix 
@Delta 
@Gadgetboy 
@Marshan GAjanand 
@waja09

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Dubz (10/4/19)

Happy Birthday 
@kfonseka
@Larry
@NaZa05
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## lesvaches (10/4/19)

Happy Birthday!
@kfonseka
@Larry
@NaZa05

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/4/19)

Happy Birthday
@kfonseka
@Larry
@NaZa05
May you all have an awesome day

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (10/4/19)

@kfonseka
@Larry
@NaZa05

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (10/4/19)

Wishing you a very Happy Birthday !!!

@kfonseka
@Larry
@NaZa05

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr (10/4/19)

Happy birthday
@kfonseka
@Larry
@NaZa05
Have a super duper day

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt (10/4/19)

@kfonseka
@Larry
@NaZa05

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (10/4/19)

Your birthday brought some lovely well needed rain today @kfonseka, @Larry and @NaZa05! May you have a wonderful day

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (10/4/19)

Happy Birthday 
@kfonseka
@Larry
@NaZa05
 Have a super birthday!

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (10/4/19)

@kfonseka
@Larry
@NaZa05

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Larry (10/4/19)

Thanks folks!!! Hope you all have a great day too

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 4


----------



## hot.chillie35 (10/4/19)

_*Happy Birthday 

@kfonseka
@Larry
@NaZa05

Have a super day!




*_

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (10/4/19)

@kfonseka
@Larry
@NaZa05

Enjoy your Birthday!

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (10/4/19)

@kfonseka
@Larry
@NaZa05
Congrats guys - many more !

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (11/4/19)

Happy Birthday 
@DangerDave 
@gbuckley 
@Guigeta 
@Icemanvw 
@Viper_SA 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## lesvaches (11/4/19)

Happy Birthday!
@DangerDave 
@gbuckley 
@Guigeta 
@Icemanvw 
@Viper_SA

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/4/19)

Happy Birthday 
@DangerDave 
@gbuckley 
@Guigeta 
@Icemanvw 
@Viper_SA 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (11/4/19)

Happy birthday

@Viper_SA 
@Icemanvw , @gbuckley
@DangerDave , @Guigeta 

Enjoy your day !

And happy birthday for yesterday @Larry - sorry i missed it

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 2


----------



## Resistance (11/4/19)

_*
@DangerDave 
@gbuckley 
@Guigeta 
@Icemanvw 
@Viper_SA *_

_*Have an awesome Birthday!


*_

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (11/4/19)

_*Happy Birthday 

@DangerDave 
@gbuckley 
@Guigeta 
@Icemanvw 
@Viper_SA 

Have an awesome day!*_

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr (11/4/19)

Happy birthday
@DangerDave 
@gbuckley 
@Guigeta 
@Icemanvw 
@Viper_SA 
Hope you all have a great day

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (11/4/19)

Wishing you all a very Happy Birthday !!!!

@DangerDave 
@gbuckley 
@Guigeta 
@Icemanvw 
@Viper_SA

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (11/4/19)

@DangerDave 
@gbuckley 
@Guigeta 
@Icemanvw 
@Viper_SA

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (11/4/19)

Hope you have a "lekker" birthday guys!

@DangerDave 
@gbuckley 
@Guigeta 
@Icemanvw 

Hey @Viper_SA,

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## gbuckley (11/4/19)

Thank you so much


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 4


----------



## JurgensSt (11/4/19)

@DangerDave 
@gbuckley 
@Guigeta 
@Icemanvw 
@Viper_SA

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (11/4/19)

Happy Birthday 
@DangerDave 
@gbuckley 
@Guigeta 
@Icemanvw 
@Viper_SA 
 Have a super birthday!

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cornelius (11/4/19)

Happy Birthday 
@DangerDave 
@gbuckley 
@Guigeta 
@Icemanvw 
@Viper_SA

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (11/4/19)

@DangerDave
@gbuckley
@Guigeta
@Icemanvw
@Viper_SA

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (11/4/19)

there's more!!!
@DangerDave
@gbuckley
@Guigeta
@Icemanvw
@Viper_SA A special wish to you for help ,advise and fun

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (12/4/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Befokski 
@grym57 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## lesvaches (12/4/19)

Happy Birthday!
@Befokski
@grym57

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/4/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Befokski 
@grym57 

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Chanelr (12/4/19)

Happy birthday
@Befokski 
@grym57 
Hope you have a great day

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## hot.chillie35 (12/4/19)

_*Happy Birthday 

@Befokski
@grym57

Have an awesome day!


*_

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Resistance (12/4/19)

_*
@Befokski
@grym57

Have an awesome Birthday!




*_

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Room Fogger (12/4/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Befokski 
@grym57 
 Have a super birthday!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Willyza (12/4/19)

@Befokski 
@grym57

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (12/4/19)

Hope you have a great Friday Birthday @Befokski and @grym57 !!!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (12/4/19)

Wishing you both a very Happy Birthday !!!!

@Befokski 
@grym57

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ddk1979 (12/4/19)

@Befokski
@grym57

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ARYANTO (12/4/19)

@Befokski
@grym57
Congrats , hope you had a great day !

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Dubz (13/4/19)

Happy Birthday 
@AliensAreHoly 
@Arno "NoxFord" Steyn 
@Devash Ramdeen 
@GrantSchnepel 
@Marius Combrink 
@rayvdubnel 
@TGMV 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## lesvaches (13/4/19)

Happy Birthday!
@AliensAreHoly
@Arno "NoxFord" Steyn
@Devash Ramdeen
@GrantSchnepel
@Marius Combrink
@rayvdubnel
@TGMV

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/4/19)

Happy Birthday 
@AliensAreHoly 
@Arno "NoxFord" Steyn 
@Devash Ramdeen 
@GrantSchnepel 
@Marius Combrink 
@rayvdubnel 
@TGMV 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## hot.chillie35 (13/4/19)

_*Happy Birthday 

@AliensAreHoly 
@Arno "NoxFord" Steyn 
@Devash Ramdeen 
@GrantSchnepel 
@Marius Combrink 
@rayvdubnel 
@TGMV

Have a super fantastic day!*_
_*

*_

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Resistance (13/4/19)

_*
@AliensAreHoly 
@Arno "NoxFord" Steyn 
@Devash Ramdeen 
@GrantSchnepel 
@Marius Combrink 
@rayvdubnel 
@TGMV

Have a super fantastic Birthday!*_
_*



*_

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Room Fogger (13/4/19)

Happy Birthday 
@AliensAreHoly 
@Arno "NoxFord" Steyn 
@Devash Ramdeen 
@GrantSchnepel 
@Marius Combrink 
@rayvdubnel 
@TGMV 
Have a super birthday!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## JurgensSt (13/4/19)

Happy Birthday 


@AliensAreHoly 
@Arno "NoxFord" Steyn 
@Devash Ramdeen 
@GrantSchnepel 
@Marius Combrink 
@rayvdubnel 
@TGMV 

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Chanelr (13/4/19)

Happy birthday
@AliensAreHoly 
@Arno "NoxFord" Steyn 
@Devash Ramdeen 
@GrantSchnepel 
@Marius Combrink 
@rayvdubnel 
@TGMV 
Hope you all have a great day

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Willyza (13/4/19)

@AliensAreHoly 
@Arno "NoxFord" Steyn 
@Devash Ramdeen 
@GrantSchnepel 
@Marius Combrink 
@rayvdubnel 
@TGMV

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## ddk1979 (13/4/19)

@AliensAreHoly
@Arno "NoxFord" Steyn
@Devash Ramdeen
@GrantSchnepel
@Marius Combrink
@rayvdubnel
@TGMV

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Dubz (14/4/19)

Happy Birthday 
@DazHa 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## lesvaches (14/4/19)

Happy Birthday!
@DazHa

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## hot.chillie35 (14/4/19)

_*Happy Birthday 

@DazHa 

Have a super day!*_
_*

*_

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Resistance (14/4/19)

_*
@DazHa 

Have a super fantastic Birthday!*_
_*




*_

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/4/19)

Happy Birthday 
@DazHa 

May you have an awesome day

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Willyza (14/4/19)

@DazHa

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## JurgensSt (14/4/19)

Happy birthday 

@DazHa

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Room Fogger (14/4/19)

Happy Birthday 
@DazHa 
 Have a wonderful birthday!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Chanelr (14/4/19)

Wishing you a very happy birthday
@DazHa 
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Hooked (14/4/19)

Happy birthday @DazHa!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## ddk1979 (14/4/19)

@DazHa

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (14/4/19)

Wishing you a very Happy Birthday @DazHa !!!!!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ARYANTO (14/4/19)

@AliensAreHoly
@Arno "NoxFord" Steyn
@Devash Ramdeen
@GrantSchnepel
@Marius Combrink
@rayvdubnel
@TGMV

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!sorry the post did'nt go through yesterday ....

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ARYANTO (14/4/19)

_*@DazHa*_

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Dubz (15/4/19)

Happy Birthday 
@JohannB 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## lesvaches (15/4/19)

Happy Birthday!
@JohannB

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/4/19)

Happy Birthday 
@JohannB 

May you have a awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Chanelr (15/4/19)

Very happy birthday to you
@JohannB 
Hope you have a great day

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Room Fogger (15/4/19)

Happy Birthday 
@JohannB 
 Have a super birthday!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (15/4/19)

Happy Birthday @JohannB .

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (15/4/19)

Happy belated Birthday to 
@AliensAreHoly 
@Arno "NoxFord" Steyn 
@Devash Ramdeen 
@GrantSchnepel 
@Marius Combrink 
@rayvdubnel 
@TGMV 
@DazHa 

and a happy Monday Birthday to @JohannB

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## JurgensSt (15/4/19)

Happy Birthday 
@JohannB

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Willyza (15/4/19)

@JohannB

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Hooked (15/4/19)

Happy birthday @JohannB. Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## ddk1979 (15/4/19)

@JohannB

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ARYANTO (15/4/19)

Happy Birthday!! Hope Monday was ok ?
@JohannB

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## hot.chillie35 (15/4/19)

Happy Birthday 

@JohannB

Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Resistance (15/4/19)

@JohannB

Hope you had a super fantastic Birthday!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Dubz (16/4/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Balders 
@Cynarius 
@FluffyR 
@gumpertapolloss 
@method1 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## lesvaches (16/4/19)

Happy Birthday!
@Balders
@Cynarius
@FluffyR
@gumpertapolloss
@method1

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Silver (16/4/19)

Happy birthday

@Balders , @Cynarius 
@FluffyR , @gumpertapolloss 

And to @method1 from Mr Hardwicks!

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/4/19)

Happy Birthday 
@method1 ( A special happy birthday wish for Mr Hardwicks you sir are a legend)
@Balders 
@Cynarius 
@FluffyR 
@gumpertapolloss 


May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (16/4/19)

Wishing you all a very Happy Birthday !!!

@Balders 
@Cynarius 
@FluffyR 
@gumpertapolloss 
@method1

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Chanelr (16/4/19)

Happy birthday
@Balders 
@Cynarius 
@FluffyR 
@gumpertapolloss 
@method1 
Hope you all have a great day

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## JurgensSt (16/4/19)

@Balders 
@Cynarius 
@FluffyR 
@gumpertapolloss 
@method1

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Cornelius (16/4/19)

Happy Birthday!
@Balders
@Cynarius
@FluffyR
@gumpertapolloss
@method1 the Legend himself

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (16/4/19)

Happy Birthday to @Balders , @Cynarius , @FluffyR and @gumpertapolloss 

And to @method1, a very special Happy Birthday, thank you so much for bringing Rodeo and Calamity Jane into my life!!! A true mix-master and an asset to the South African vaping community!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Willyza (16/4/19)

@Balders 
@Cynarius 
@FluffyR 
@gumpertapolloss 
@method1

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Hooked (16/4/19)

Happy Birthday to all!. Hope the year ahead is a good one for you! 
@Balders 
@Cynarius 
@FluffyR 
@gumpertapolloss 

And special wishes to Mr Hardwicks @method1

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Room Fogger (16/4/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Balders 
@Cynarius 
@FluffyR 
@gumpertapolloss 
 Wishes for a happy day! 

 Special wishes for Mr Hardwicks, 
@method1 
 Happy Birthday, hope you will have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## hot.chillie35 (16/4/19)

*Happy Birthday 

@Balders 
@Cynarius 
@FluffyR 
@gumpertapolloss 
@method1 

Have a super day!


*

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Resistance (16/4/19)

*
@Balders 
@Cynarius 
@FluffyR 
@gumpertapolloss 
@method1 

Have a super awesome Birthday!




*

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ddk1979 (16/4/19)

@Balders
@Cynarius
@FluffyR
@gumpertapolloss
@method1

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ARYANTO (16/4/19)

Happy Birthday
@Balders 
@Cynarius 
@FluffyR 
@gumpertapolloss 
@method1
Sorry for offending someone somewhere...

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Dubz (17/4/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Vape-O-Naut 
@WernerK 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## lesvaches (17/4/19)

Happy Birthday!
@Vape-O-Naut
@WernerK

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/4/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Vape-O-Naut 
@WernerK 

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Chanelr (17/4/19)

Happy birthday
@Vape-O-Naut 
@WernerK 
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Willyza (17/4/19)

@Vape-O-Naut 
@WernerK

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (17/4/19)

Klein Saterdag Boys! 
Happy birthday
@Vape-O-Naut 
@WernerK

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (17/4/19)

Hope that you both have a great Birthday !!!

@Vape-O-Naut 
@WernerK

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Room Fogger (17/4/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Vape-O-Naut 
@WernerK 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ddk1979 (17/4/19)

@Vape-O-Naut
@WernerK

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ARYANTO (17/4/19)

@Vape-O-Naut
@WernerK
Happy birthday compatriots !

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## hot.chillie35 (17/4/19)

_*Happy Birthday 

@Vape-O-Naut 
@WernerK 

Have a super day!*_
_*

*_

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Resistance (17/4/19)

_*
@Vape-O-Naut 
@WernerK 

Have a super awesome Birthday!*_
*

*

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## JurgensSt (17/4/19)

Happy birthday 

@Vape-O-Naut 
@WernerK 

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Dubz (18/4/19)

Happy Birthday 
@JimmyZee 
@RainstormZA 
@Sachin1804 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/4/19)

Happy Birthday 
@RainstormZA 
@JimmyZee 
@Sachin1804 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## lesvaches (18/4/19)

Happy Birthday!
@JimmyZee 
@RainstormZA 
@Sachin1804

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt (18/4/19)

Happy birthday 

@JimmyZee 
@RainstormZA 
@Sachin1804

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## lesvaches (18/4/19)

to the lady of many talents, @RainstormZA 
a very special happy birthday!
may there be many more.

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 2


----------



## Willyza (18/4/19)

@JimmyZee 
@RainstormZA 
@Sachin1804

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr (18/4/19)

Happy birthday
@JimmyZee 
@Sachin1804 

And an extra special happy happy to
@RainstormZA 

Hope you all have a great day

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (18/4/19)

Thanks everyone ! I totally forgot my own birthday

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 3


----------



## Room Fogger (18/4/19)

Happy Birthday 
@JimmyZee 
@Sachin1804 
Have a super birthday!
 And a special birthday wish to 
@RainstormZA 
 Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (18/4/19)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@JimmyZee 
@RainstormZA 
@Sachin1804

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (18/4/19)

Wishing all of you a very Happy Birthday !!!

@JimmyZee 
@RainstormZA 
@Sachin1804

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Cornelius (18/4/19)

Happy birthday 

@JimmyZee 
@RainstormZA 

@Sachin1804

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (18/4/19)

@JimmyZee
@Sachin1804

And some extra special birthday wishes to you @RainstormZA

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (18/4/19)

Happy birthday @RainstormZA

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (18/4/19)

Happy birthday
@JimmyZee 
@Sachin1804
Have a super long weekend ,enjoy

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ARYANTO (18/4/19)

@RainstormZA...and this one goes out to one very special person and I can say this with surety ,
FROM ALL OF US ...

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (18/4/19)

Happy Birthday @RainstormZA , and also to @JimmyZee and @Sachin1804 

I hope you all had a special day as intro to the long weekend ! Best wishes for the year ahead, and especially to you @RainstormZA with your foray into the unknown just around the corner.

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (18/4/19)

Wow thanks guys and gals! Pretty much a quiet day. I had a good laugh today. For once my brother didn't forget but my mom forgot  and she doesn't forget birthdays easily. I asked her if she forgot something and she couldn't figure it out so I had to give her clues.

Let that be a lesson to you all - being 65 is not for sissies. Not me, my mom

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Dubz (19/4/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Armed 
@Greenleader 
@Stroodlepuff 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## lesvaches (19/4/19)

Happy Birthday!
@Armed
@Greenleader
@Stroodlepuff

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/4/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Armed 
@Greenleader 
@Stroodlepuff 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (19/4/19)

Have a great Birthday !!!!

@Armed 
@Greenleader 
@Stroodlepuff

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (19/4/19)

@RainstormZA

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Willyza (19/4/19)

@Armed
@Greenleader
@Stroodlepuff

and a

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr (19/4/19)

Happy Birthday
@Armed 
@Greenleader 
And a very special happy birthday to this awesome lady from Vape King @Stroodlepuff 

Hope you all have a great day

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (19/4/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Armed 
@Greenleader 
 Enjoy your birthday! 
 And a special wish for 
@Stroodlepuff 
 Have a super Vape King birthday!

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt (19/4/19)

Happy Bday

@Armed 
@Greenleader 
@Stroodlepuff

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cornelius (19/4/19)

Happy Bday

@Armed 
@Greenleader 
@Stroodlepuff

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (19/4/19)

@Armed
@Greenleader
@Stroodlepuff , the Queen at Vape King
HAPPY BIRTHDAY and a blessed and peaceful Easter

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ddk1979 (19/4/19)

@Armed
@Greenleader
@Stroodlepuff

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (19/4/19)

Happy birhday

@Armed and @Greenleader 

And a very special birthday wish to a special person @Stroodlepuff - thank you for all you have done for the community, the forum and our events Stroods - wishing you all the very best!!!

Enjoy the day and long weekend!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (20/4/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Vapessa 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (20/4/19)

Happy birthday 

@Vapessa !

Hope you have a wonderful day and weekend

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## lesvaches (20/4/19)

Happy Birthday!
@Vapessa

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/4/19)

Happy Birthday 

@Vapessa 

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (20/4/19)

Happy Birthday, @Vapessa . Have a great day !!!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (20/4/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Vapessa 
 Have a super birthday!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt (20/4/19)

Happy Bday

@Vapessa

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (20/4/19)

A very happy birthday to you @Vapessa! May all your dreams come true in the year ahead ​
​

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr (20/4/19)

Happy birthday to my dear and beautiful friend @Vapessa. Hope you have a great day and an absolutely beautiful year

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (20/4/19)

@Vapessa

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (20/4/19)

@Vapessa

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (20/4/19)

@Vapessa Happy birthday , hope you had a great day

Reactions: Like 11 | Funny 2


----------



## hot.chillie35 (20/4/19)

_*Happy Belated Birthday 

@JimmyZee 
@Sachin1804 

And a Special Belated Birthday wish to @RainstormZA 


Hope you guys had a super awesome day! *_

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (20/4/19)

_*Happy Belated Birthday 

@Armed 
@Greenleader 
@Stroodlepuff 

Hope u had an awesome day!*_
_*

*_

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## hot.chillie35 (20/4/19)

_*Happy Birthday 

@Vapessa 

Hope u had a super fantastic day!*_
_*

*_

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Vapessa (20/4/19)

Wow, thank you so very much for the Birthday Wishes. They all mean so much to me. I have had a really Awesome day. God Bless you all.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 6


----------



## Dubz (21/4/19)

happy Birthday 
@Adksuperman 
@MiNeM 
@ReaperRXi 
@Veer2104 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## lesvaches (21/4/19)

Happy Birthday!
@Adksuperman
@MiNeM
@ReaperRXi
@Veer2104

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/4/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Adksuperman 
@MiNeM 
@ReaperRXi 
@Veer2104 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Chanelr (21/4/19)

Happy birthday
@Adksuperman 
@MiNeM 
@ReaperRXi 
@Veer2104 
May you all have a great day

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Willyza (21/4/19)

@Adksuperman 
@MiNeM 
@ReaperRXi 
@Veer2104

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Room Fogger (21/4/19)

happy Birthday 
@Adksuperman 
@MiNeM 
@ReaperRXi 
@Veer2104 
 Have a super birthday!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## JurgensSt (21/4/19)

happy Birthday 


@Adksuperman 
@MiNeM 
@ReaperRXi 
@Veer2104 

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Silver (21/4/19)

Happy Birthday 

@Adksuperman , @ReaperRXi 
@MiNeM , @Veer2104 

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ReaperRXi (21/4/19)

Thanks guys! Awesome forum with awesome members! 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5


----------



## Silver (21/4/19)

ReaperRXi said:


> Thanks guys! Awesome forum with awesome members!
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk



Pleasure @ReaperRXi 
Hope you got some cool vape gear presents!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Resistance (21/4/19)

_*Happy Belated Birthday 

@JimmyZee 
@Sachin1804 
@RainstormZA

Hope you guys had a awesome day! *_

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (21/4/19)

_*
@Armed 
@Greenleader 
@Stroodlepuff 

Hope u had an super day!*_
_*



*_

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Resistance (21/4/19)

_*
@Vapessa 

Hope u had a fun day!*_
*
*
_*



*_

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (21/4/19)

_*@Adksuperman 
@MiNeM 
@ReaperRXi 
@Veer2104 

Have a super day!*_
_*

*_

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## hot.chillie35 (21/4/19)

_*Happy Birthday 

@Adksuperman 
@MiNeM 
@ReaperRXi 
@Veer2104 *_

*Have a super awesome day!*
*



*

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ddk1979 (21/4/19)

@Adksuperman
@MiNeM
@ReaperRXi
@Veer2104

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ARYANTO (21/4/19)

*H*appy Birthday , Hope you all had a great day and you can carry on partying till Tomorrow YAY !
@Adksuperman
@MiNeM
@ReaperRXi
@Veer2104

Reactions: Like 10 | Funny 2


----------



## Dubz (22/4/19)

Happy Birthday 
@aXe 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## lesvaches (22/4/19)

Happy Birthday!
@aXe

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/4/19)

Happy Birthday 
@aXe 

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## hot.chillie35 (22/4/19)

_*Happy Birthday 

@aXe 

Have a super duper day!


*_

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Resistance (22/4/19)

_*

@aXe 

Have a super Awesome Birthday!




*_

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## JurgensSt (22/4/19)

Happy Bday

@aXe

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Willyza (22/4/19)

@aXe

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Chanelr (22/4/19)

Happy birthday
@aXe 
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## ddk1979 (22/4/19)

@aXe

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (22/4/19)

Have a fantastic day @aXe .

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (22/4/19)

@aXe Enjoy!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Dubz (23/4/19)

Happy Birthday 
@JackoWacko 
@Scissorhands 
@yobbo 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## lesvaches (23/4/19)

Happy Birthday!
@JackoWacko
@Scissorhands
@yobbo

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/4/19)

Happy Birthday 
@JackoWacko 
@Scissorhands 
@yobbo 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr (23/4/19)

Happy birthday
@JackoWacko 
@Scissorhands 
@yobbo 
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (23/4/19)

@JackoWacko 
@Scissorhands 
@yobbo

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (23/4/19)

@JackoWacko
@Scissorhands
@yobbo

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (23/4/19)

Wishing you all a very Happy Birthday !!!

@JackoWacko
@Scissorhands
@yobbo

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (23/4/19)

Happy Birthday @JackoWacko, @Scissorhands & @yobbo!

Happy Belated Birthday to:
@JimmyZee 
@Sachin1804 
@Armed 
@Greenleader 
@Stroodlepuff 
@Vapessa 
@Adksuperman
@MiNeM
@ReaperRXi
@Veer2104
@aXe 

and a very special belated birthday to @RainstormZA !!!

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 2


----------



## Cornelius (23/4/19)

Happy Birthday 
@JackoWacko,
@Scissorhands 
@yobbo!

@Vapessa 
@Adksuperman
@MiNeM
@ReaperRXi
@Veer2104
@aXe 

@RainstormZA 

And anyone else I might have missed

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 2


----------



## ARYANTO (23/4/19)

@JackoWacko -a singer
@Scissorhands- an actor
@yobbo - must be the clown
So : happy birthday you talented people , have a jolly year , make lotsa money and have fun !

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (24/4/19)

Happy Birthday 
@AdelevdWalt 
@Kenneth J Rudy 
@MetalGearX 
@Pho3niX90 
@Wyni86 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## lesvaches (24/4/19)

Happy Birthday!
@AdelevdWalt
@Kenneth J Rudy
@MetalGearX
@Pho3niX90
@Wyni86

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/4/19)

Happy Birthday 
@AdelevdWalt 
@Kenneth J Rudy 
@MetalGearX 
@Pho3niX90 
@Wyni86 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Silver (24/4/19)

Happy Birthday 

@MetalGearX , @AdelevdWalt 
@Kenneth J Rudy , @Wyni86 

And to @Pho3niX90 - supporting vendor from The Vape Den !

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (24/4/19)

@AdelevdWalt 
@Kenneth J Rudy 
@MetalGearX 
@Pho3niX90 
@Wyni86

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Room Fogger (24/4/19)

Happy Birthday 
@AdelevdWalt 
@Kenneth J Rudy 
@MetalGearX 
@Pho3niX90 
@Wyni86 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (24/4/19)

Wishing you all a very Happy Birthday !!!!!

@AdelevdWalt 
@Kenneth J Rudy 
@MetalGearX 
@Pho3niX90 
@Wyni86

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (24/4/19)

Happy Birthday 
@AdelevdWalt 
@Kenneth J Rudy 
@MetalGearX 
@Wyni86 
May you have an amazing day!
and a special Happy Birthday to @Pho3niX90 !

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## JurgensSt (24/4/19)

@AdelevdWalt 
@Kenneth J Rudy 
@MetalGearX 
@Pho3niX90 
@Wyni86

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Chanelr (24/4/19)

Happy birthday
@AdelevdWalt 
@Kenneth J Rudy 
@MetalGearX 
@Wyni86 

And a massive special birthday wish to @Pho3niX90 

Hope you all have a great day

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Kirsty101 (24/4/19)

Happy Birthday Boys and Girls...........

@AdelevdWalt 
@Kenneth J Rudy 
@MetalGearX 
@Pho3niX90 
@Wyni86

Reactions: Like 9 | Agree 1


----------



## ddk1979 (24/4/19)

@AdelevdWalt
@Kenneth J Rudy
@MetalGearX
@Pho3niX90
@Wyni86

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Hooked (24/4/19)

@AdelevdWalt 
@Kenneth J Rudy 
@MetalGearX 
@Pho3niX90 
@Wyni86 

Hope you all had a vaping good day!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## ARYANTO (24/4/19)

@MetalGearX 
@AdelevdWalt
@Kenneth J Rudy 
@Wyni86 
Happy birthday guys , hope you had a fab day !



@Pho3niX90 This guy is one of a kind., and Shaun , may all your dreams come true !

Reactions: Like 10 | Funny 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (24/4/19)

Happy Belated Birthday

@JackoWacko 
@Scissorhands 
@yobbo 

Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (24/4/19)

Happy Birthday

@AdelevdWalt 
@Kenneth J Rudy 
@MetalGearX 
@Pho3niX90 
@Wyni86 

Hope u had a super day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Resistance (24/4/19)

Happy Belated Birthday

@JackoWacko 
@Scissorhands 
@yobbo

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (24/4/19)

@AdelevdWalt 
@Kenneth J Rudy 
@MetalGearX 
@Pho3niX90 
@Wyni86 

Hope you had an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Dubz (25/4/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Jude 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## lesvaches (25/4/19)

Happy Birthday!
@Jude

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/4/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Jude 

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## hot.chillie35 (25/4/19)

Happy Birthday 

@Jude 

Have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Resistance (25/4/19)

@Jude 

Have a fantastic day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Willyza (25/4/19)

@Jude

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Chanelr (25/4/19)

Happy birthday
@Jude 
Hope you have an amazing day

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Room Fogger (25/4/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Jude 
 Have a super birthday!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (25/4/19)

Hope you have a very Happy Birthday @Jude

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ddk1979 (25/4/19)

@Jude 

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (25/4/19)

Hey @Jude...






Happy Birthday!!!

Reactions: Like 9 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (25/4/19)

*@Jude*
Hey, @Jude don't make it bad
Take a sad song and make it better
Remember to let her into your heart
Then you can start to make it better
Hey @Jude, don't be afraid
You were made to go out and get her
The minute you let her under your skin
Then you begin to make it better...
enjoy your day , close enough to Friday TO PARTY !

Reactions: Like 9 | Funny 4


----------



## Dubz (26/4/19)

Happy Birthday 
@ADV-Des 
@Sergio Camarinha 
@TechnoMania 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## lesvaches (26/4/19)

Happy Birthday!
@ADV-Des
@Sergio Camarinha
@TechnoMania

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/4/19)

Happy Birthday 

@ADV-Des 
@Sergio Camarinha 
@TechnoMania 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (26/4/19)

@ADV-Des 
@Sergio Camarinha 
@TechnoMania

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (26/4/19)

Yeah! It's Friday Birthdays!!!!
@ADV-Des 
@Sergio Camarinha 
@TechnoMania 
Hope you have a great day!

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (26/4/19)

Wishing you all a very Happy Birthday !!!

@ADV-Des 
@Sergio Camarinha 
@TechnoMania

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr (26/4/19)

Happy birthday
@ADV-Des 
@Sergio Camarinha 
@TechnoMania 
Hope you all have an amazing day

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt (26/4/19)

@ADV-Des 
@Sergio Camarinha 
@TechnoMania

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (26/4/19)

@ADV-Des
@Sergio Camarinha
@TechnoMania

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## Kirsty101 (26/4/19)

Happy Birthday Guys.....
Hope its a Fantastic One for all of you




@ADV-Des 
@Sergio Camarinha 
@TechnoMania

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (26/4/19)

@ADV-Des of All Day Vapes! 

May your day be filled with coffee beans!

Reactions: Like 7 | Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (26/4/19)

Belated thanks everyone xxx

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Room Fogger (26/4/19)

Happy Birthday 
@ADV-Des 
@Sergio Camarinha 
@TechnoMania 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (26/4/19)

Happy Birthday!
@ADV-Des
@Sergio Camarinha
@TechnoMania
hope you all had a wonderful day - enjoy the weekend

Reactions: Like 11 | Funny 1


----------



## Dubz (27/4/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Bryce 
@Faraaz 
@The_Fran 
@Veez 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/4/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Bryce
@Faraaz
@The_Fran
@Veez

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## JurgensSt (27/4/19)

Happy Birthday 

@Bryce 
@Faraaz 
@The_Fran 
@Veez 

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## hot.chillie35 (27/4/19)

Happy Belated Birthday for yesterday 

@ADV-Des 
@Sergio Camarinha 
@TechnoMania 

Hope u had an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## hot.chillie35 (27/4/19)

_*Happy Birthday 

@Bryce 
@Faraaz 
@The_Fran 
@Veez 

Have a Fantastic day!


*_

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Resistance (27/4/19)

@ADV-Des 
@Sergio Camarinha 
@TechnoMania 

Hope you had a Super Day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Resistance (27/4/19)

_*
@Bryce 
@Faraaz 
@The_Fran 
@Veez 

Have an Awesome Day!




*_

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Willyza (27/4/19)

@Bryce 
@Faraaz 
@The_Fran 
@Veez

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (27/4/19)

Wishing you all a very Happy Birthday !!!!!

@Bryce 
@Faraaz 
@The_Fran 
@Veez

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Room Fogger (27/4/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Bryce 
@Faraaz 
@The_Fran 
@Veez 
 Have a super birthday!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Chanelr (27/4/19)

Happy birthday
@Bryce 
@Faraaz 
@The_Fran 
@Veez 
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## lesvaches (27/4/19)

Happy Birthday!
@Bryce
@Faraaz
@The_Fran
@Veez

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## ddk1979 (27/4/19)

@Bryce
@Faraaz
@The_Fran
@Veez

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## ARYANTO (27/4/19)

@Bryce
@Faraaz
@The_Fran
@Veez
Have a super duper birthday ,ENJOY!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Dubz (28/4/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Casper 
@Idrees 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/4/19)

Happy Birthday 

@Casper
@Idrees

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Room Fogger (28/4/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Casper 
@Idrees 
 Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## hot.chillie35 (28/4/19)

Happy Birthday 

@Casper 
@Idrees 

Have a Fantastic Day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Resistance (28/4/19)

@Casper 
@Idrees 

Have a super awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (28/4/19)

Have an awesome Birthday !!!!

@Casper 
@Idrees

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ddk1979 (28/4/19)

@Casper
@Idrees

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## lesvaches (28/4/19)

Happy Birthday!
@Casper
@Idrees

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Willyza (28/4/19)

@Casper 
@Idrees

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## JurgensSt (28/4/19)

Happy birthday 

@Casper 
@Idrees

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ARYANTO (28/4/19)

@Casper
@Idrees
happy birthday!!!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Chanelr (28/4/19)

Happy birthday
@Casper 
@Idrees 
Hope you have a great day

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Dubz (29/4/19)

Happy Birthday 
@PeterHarris 
@The Golf 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## lesvaches (29/4/19)

Happy Birthday!
@PeterHarris
@The Golf

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/4/19)

Happy Birthday 

@PeterHarris 
@The Golf 

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## hot.chillie35 (29/4/19)

Happy Birthday 
@PeterHarris 
@The Golf 
Have a super fantastic day!!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Resistance (29/4/19)

@PeterHarris 
@The Golf 

Have a super fantastic day!!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (29/4/19)

Wishing both of you a very Happy Birthday !!!

@PeterHarris 
@The Golf

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Room Fogger (29/4/19)

Happy Birthday 
@PeterHarris 
@The Golf 
 Have a superb Monday birthday!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Silver (29/4/19)

Happy birthday

@The Golf - long standing member here from the early days 
@PeterHarris - its been a while Pete - hope all going well on your side

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ddk1979 (29/4/19)

@PeterHarris
@The Golf

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Chanelr (29/4/19)

Wishing you both a very happy birthday
@PeterHarris 
@The Golf

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Willyza (29/4/19)

@PeterHarris 
@The Golf

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ARYANTO (29/4/19)

@PeterHarris
@The Golf
CONGRATULATIONS GUYS!
Hope the Monday was'nt too blue , enjoy it

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ARYANTO (29/4/19)

hot.chillie35 said:


> Happy Birthday
> 
> @Casper
> @Idrees
> ...


@hot.chillie35 - my apes are cuter than yours ...

Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 3


----------



## AdelevdWalt (29/4/19)

Hi guys! Sorry for late reply! Thank you to everyone for the wishes on Wednesday!

And happy birthday to the rest of my April friends

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 2


----------



## Dubz (30/4/19)

Happy Birthday 
@hot.chillie35 
@Juvenile 
@MOBS 
@Robert pt 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## lesvaches (30/4/19)

Happy Birthday!
@hot.chillie35
@Juvenile
@MOBS
@Robert pt

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## lesvaches (30/4/19)

a Very Special Happy Birthday to @hot.chillie35 may you have a wonderful day and may there be many more.

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/4/19)

Happy Birthday 
@hot.chillie35 ( A special birthday wish to a fellow Capetonian )
@Juvenile 
@MOBS 
@Robert pt 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (30/4/19)

Happy Birthday!

@Juvenile
@MOBS
@Robert pt

Have a super awesome Day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## hot.chillie35 (30/4/19)

Thank you for the Birthday wishes

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4


----------



## Willyza (30/4/19)

@hot.chillie35 
@Juvenile 
@MOBS 
@Robert pt

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (30/4/19)

Hope you have a sizzling hot Birthday @hot.chillie35

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (30/4/19)

Wishing you all a very Happy Birthday !!!

@Juvenile 
@MOBS 
@Robert pt

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Resistance (30/4/19)

Special happy Birthday to my sweet @hot.chillie35

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt (30/4/19)

@hot.chillie35 
@Juvenile 
@MOBS 
@Robert pt

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (30/4/19)

Happy Birthday 
@hot.chillie35 
@Juvenile 
@MOBS 
@Robert pt 
 Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr (30/4/19)

Happy birthday
@hot.chillie35 
@Juvenile 
@MOBS 
@Robert pt 
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (30/4/19)

Happy birthday to all of you! Have a vaping good day! 

@hot.chillie35 
@Juvenile 
@MOBS 
@Robert pt

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## ddk1979 (30/4/19)

@Juvenile
@MOBS
@Robert pt

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ddk1979 (30/4/19)

Some extra birthday wishes for you @hot.chillie35 

Thank you for your contributions in keeping this thread going strong

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (30/4/19)

_*Thank you all so much. You have made my day extra special *_

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## ARYANTO (30/4/19)

@hot.chillie35- thank you for all the laughs
@Juvenile
@MOBS
@Robert pt
HAPPY BIRTHDAY Friends , nothing like a mini weekend in the middle of the week, to party your heart out tonight !

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (30/4/19)

A very special Birthday Wish to
@hot.chillie35 
Happy Birthday!!!
Hope your day was Awesome!

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (30/4/19)

Happy Birthday!

@Juvenile
@MOBS
@Robert pt
Hope you had an awesome day

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Dubz (1/5/19)

Happy Birthday 
@AndyC 
@drZoidberg 
@killingfields 
@Palladium65 
@Snape of Vape 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/5/19)

Happy Birthday 

@AndyC
@drZoidberg
@killingfields
@Palladium65
@Snape of Vape

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## lesvaches (1/5/19)

Happy Birthday!
@AndyC
@drZoidberg
@killingfields
@Palladium65
@Snape of Vape

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## hot.chillie35 (1/5/19)

Happy Birthday!!! 

@AndyC 
@drZoidberg 
@killingfields 
@Palladium65 
@Snape of Vape 

Have a super day!!!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Resistance (1/5/19)

@AndyC 
@drZoidberg 
@killingfields 
@Palladium65 
@Snape of Vape 

Have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Willyza (1/5/19)

@AndyC 
@drZoidberg 
@killingfields 
@Palladium65 
@Snape of Vape

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (1/5/19)

Happy Birthday

@AndyC 
@drZoidberg 
@killingfields 
@Palladium65 
@Snape of Vape

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Room Fogger (1/5/19)

Happy Birthday 
@AndyC 
@drZoidberg 
@killingfields 
@Palladium65 
@Snape of Vape 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Chanelr (1/5/19)

Very happy birthday to all of you
@AndyC 
@drZoidberg 
@killingfields 
@Palladium65 
@Snape of Vape 
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## JurgensSt (1/5/19)

Happy birthday 

@AndyC 
@drZoidberg 
@killingfields 
@Palladium65 
@Snape of Vape 

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Snape of Vape (1/5/19)

Thank you very much everyone for the wishes! I appreciate it. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4


----------



## Hooked (1/5/19)

Have a vaping good birthday! 

@AndyC 
@drZoidberg 
@killingfields 
@Palladium65 
@Snape of Vape

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## ddk1979 (1/5/19)

@AndyC
@drZoidberg
@killingfields
@Palladium65
@Snape of Vape

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ARYANTO (1/5/19)

@AndyC
@drZoidberg
@killingfields
@Palladium65
@Snape of Vape
happy birthday , enjoy
hope your birth was less traumatic!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Dubz (2/5/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Crockett 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## lesvaches (2/5/19)

Happy Birthday!
@Crockett

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/5/19)

Happy Birthday 

@Crockett 

May you have a awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (2/5/19)

_*Happy Birthday !!! 

@Crockett 

Have a super day !!! *_
_*


*_

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (2/5/19)

_*Happy Birthday !!! 

@Crockett 

Have a super day !!! *_

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr (2/5/19)

Wishing you a very happy birthday
@Crockett 
Hope you have a great day

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt (2/5/19)

Happy Bday

@Crockett

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (2/5/19)

Have a great Birthday @Crockett

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## StompieZA (2/5/19)

_*@Crockett 


*_

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (2/5/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Crockett 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (2/5/19)

@Crockett

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (2/5/19)

Have a happy birthday @Crockett

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Crockett (2/5/19)

Thanks so much to all the lovely people who sent birthday wishes my way.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 6


----------



## ddk1979 (2/5/19)

@Crockett

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (2/5/19)

All we short now is Davey @Crockett


I hope you had a great day - wish you many more

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Dubz (3/5/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Ashveer03 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/5/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Ashveer03 

May you have a awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (3/5/19)

I wish you a very Happy Birthday @Ashveer03

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## lesvaches (3/5/19)

Happy Birthday!
@Ashveer03

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Room Fogger (3/5/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Ashveer03 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Willyza (3/5/19)

@Ashveer03

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## JurgensSt (3/5/19)

Happy birthday 

@Ashveer03

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Hooked (3/5/19)

Happy birthday @Ashveer03 . 

Have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Ashveer03 (3/5/19)

Thanks guys

Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4


----------



## Chanelr (3/5/19)

Very happy birthday to you
@Ashveer03

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## ddk1979 (3/5/19)

@Ashveer03

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## ARYANTO (3/5/19)

@Ashveer03 Happy birthday - and it's weekend =* PARTY !!*
*



*

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## hot.chillie35 (3/5/19)

Happy Birthday

@Ashveer03 

Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Resistance (3/5/19)

@Ashveer03 

Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Silver (3/5/19)

Ashveer03 said:


> Thanks guys
> 
> Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk



Happy birthday @Ashveer03 !
Hope you having a great day

PS - Dont be afraid to introduce yourself - you've been here for over a year!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Dubz (4/5/19)

Happy Birthday 
@fred1sa 
@TheBeastsa 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/5/19)

Happy Birthday 

@fred1sa 
@TheBeastsa 

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Willyza (4/5/19)

@fred1sa 
@TheBeastsa

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## lesvaches (4/5/19)

Happy Birthday!
@fred1sa
@TheBeastsa

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (4/5/19)

Happy belated birthday @Ashveer03 
Happy birthday @fred1sa and @TheBeastsa hope urll have a fabulous day

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Room Fogger (4/5/19)

Happy Birthday 
@fred1sa 
@TheBeastsa 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (4/5/19)

Happy Birthday @fred1sa and @TheBeastsa . Have a great day.

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 1


----------



## JurgensSt (4/5/19)

Happy Birthday 

@fred1sa 
@TheBeastsa 

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Hooked (4/5/19)

Hope you all have a happy birthday! 

@Ashveer03 
@fred1sa
@TheBeastsa

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## ddk1979 (4/5/19)

@fred1sa
@TheBeastsa

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Chanelr (4/5/19)

Happy birthday
@fred1sa 
@TheBeastsa 
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ARYANTO (4/5/19)

@fred1sa
@TheBeastsa
HAVE A FABULOUS BIRTHDAY!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## hot.chillie35 (4/5/19)

Happy Birthday 

@fred1sa 
@TheBeastsa 

Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Resistance (5/5/19)

@fred1sa 
@TheBeastsa 

Hope you had an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 1


----------



## Dubz (5/5/19)

Happy Birthday 
@gavin.basdeo 
@MiK88 
@Navak 
@Neilvanwykhorn 
@NewOobY 
@Yuvir Punwasi 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/5/19)

Happy Birthday 

@gavin.basdeo 
@MiK88 
@Navak 
@Neilvanwykhorn 
@NewOobY 
@Yuvir Punwasi 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## lesvaches (5/5/19)

Happy Birthday!
@gavin.basdeo
@MiK88
@Navak
@Neilvanwykhorn
@NewOobY
@Yuvir Punwasi

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (5/5/19)

Happy Birthday 
@gavin.basdeo 
@MiK88 
@Navak 
@Neilvanwykhorn 
@NewOobY 
@Yuvir Punwasi 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr (5/5/19)

Happy birthday
@gavin.basdeo 
@MiK88 
@Navak 
@Neilvanwykhorn 
@NewOobY 
@Yuvir Punwasi 
Have a super duper day

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (5/5/19)

Thank you everyone for the birthday wishes I just wanna wish @gavin.basdeo 
@MiK88 @Navak @Neilvanwykhorn @NewOobY have a great day guys hope u guys see many more keep well stay blessed

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (5/5/19)

Wishing you all a very Happy Birthday.

@gavin.basdeo 
@MiK88 
@Navak 
@Neilvanwykhorn 
@NewOobY 
@Yuvir Punwasi

Reactions: Like 14 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt (5/5/19)

Happy birthday 

@gavin.basdeo 
@MiK88 
@Navak 
@Neilvanwykhorn 
@NewOobY 
@Yuvir Punwasi 

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (5/5/19)

@gavin.basdeo
@MiK88
@Navak
@Neilvanwykhorn
@NewOobY
@Yuvir Punwasi




ENJOY THE DAY !

Reactions: Like 13 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (5/5/19)

@gavin.basdeo
@MiK88
@Navak
@Neilvanwykhorn
@NewOobY
@Yuvir Punwasi

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (5/5/19)

@gavin.basdeo 
@MiK88 
@Navak 
@Neilvanwykhorn 
@NewOobY 
@Yuvir Punwasi

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (5/5/19)

Happy Birthday 

@Yuvir Punwasi 

@NewOobY 

@gavin.basdeo , @MiK88 
@Navak , @Neilvanwykhorn 

Have a great day !!

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (5/5/19)

Happy Birthday 

@gavin.basdeo 
@MiK88 
@Navak 
@Neilvanwykhorn 
@NewOobY 
@Yuvir Punwasi 

Have a super awesome day!

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (5/5/19)

@gavin.basdeo 
@MiK88 
@Navak 
@Neilvanwykhorn 
@NewOobY 
@Yuvir Punwasi 

Have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (5/5/19)

Thank you everyone these birthday wishes made my day really you guys are the best we may not be related through blood however we surely are family

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4


----------



## Hooked (6/5/19)

@gavin.basdeo 
@MiK88 
@Navak 
@Neilvanwykhorn 
@NewOobY 
@Yuvir Punwasi

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (6/5/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Antonius Scheid 
@jyweeti 
@Walruigi 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## lesvaches (6/5/19)

Happy Birthday!
@Antonius Scheid
@jyweeti
@Walruigi

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Room Fogger (6/5/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Antonius Scheid 
@jyweeti 
@Walruigi 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/5/19)

Happy Birthday 

@Antonius Scheid 
@jyweeti 
@Walruigi 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Chanelr (6/5/19)

Happy birthday
@Antonius Scheid 
@jyweeti 
@Walruigi 
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (6/5/19)

Happy birthday @Antonius Scheid 
@jyweeti @Walruigi 
Have a fantastic day ahead many more wishes

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Willyza (6/5/19)

@Antonius Scheid
@jyweeti
@Walruigi

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Hooked (6/5/19)

Happy birthday and happy every day! 

@Antonius Scheid 
@jyweeti 
@Walruigi

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## ddk1979 (6/5/19)

@Antonius Scheid
@jyweeti
@Walruigi

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ARYANTO (6/5/19)

@Antonius Scheid
@jyweeti
@Walruigi
hope you had a great day !

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Dubz (7/5/19)

Happy Birthday 
@goki 
@Steve Claassen 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## lesvaches (7/5/19)

Happy Birthday!
@goki
@Steve Claassen

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/5/19)

Happy Birthday 

@goki 
@Steve Claassen 

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## hot.chillie35 (7/5/19)

Happy Belated Birthday

@Antonius Scheid
@jyweeti
@Walruigi

Hope you had an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## hot.chillie35 (7/5/19)

Happy Birthday

@goki 
@Steve Claassen 

Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Resistance (7/5/19)

Happy Belated Birthday 

@Antonius Scheid 
@jyweeti 
@Walruigi

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Resistance (7/5/19)

@goki 
@Steve Claassen 

Have a fantastic day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Chanelr (7/5/19)

Happy birthday
@goki 
@Steve Claassen 
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Silver (7/5/19)

Happy birthday

@goki and @Steve Claassen 

Have a wonderful day

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Room Fogger (7/5/19)

Happy Birthday 
@goki 
@Steve Claassen 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Willyza (7/5/19)

@goki 
@Steve Claassen

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## JurgensSt (7/5/19)

@goki 
@Steve Claassen

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (7/5/19)

I hope that you both have a very Happy Birthday.

@goki 
@Steve Claassen

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (7/5/19)

Happy birthday @goki and @Steve Claassen have an amazing day guys

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Silver (7/5/19)

There is also another birthday today

Damian @DizZa - from supporting vendors Lung Candy and Foggas

Have a great day Damian and thank you for all your support over the years!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ddk1979 (7/5/19)

@goki
@Steve Claassen

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ARYANTO (7/5/19)

may the next year only have the best of everything for you !!!
@goki
@Steve Claassen

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/5/19)

Happy election day

Reactions: Like 8 | Optimistic 4


----------



## lesvaches (8/5/19)

Happy election day SA

Reactions: Like 8 | Optimistic 3


----------



## Chanelr (8/5/19)

Happy Election day fellow South Africans

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1 | Optimistic 2


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (8/5/19)

Happy voting day guys may this election hopefully bring about change in South Africa

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1 | Optimistic 5


----------



## ARYANTO (8/5/19)

NO CHEATING, NO LOST BOXES , AND A SHORT Q, Election day

Reactions: Like 9 | Optimistic 3


----------



## lesvaches (9/5/19)

Happy post election day

Reactions: Like 7 | Optimistic 3


----------



## Chanelr (9/5/19)

Ahw no birthdays again?
Hope everyone has an amazing day

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## ARYANTO (9/5/19)

Have all the people left the country ...ALREADY?
''Sweetheart bring the Tazz , we're moving... [wtf too ?]

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 7


----------



## Dubz (10/5/19)

Happy Birthday 
@awvince 
@CraftyZA 
@DemonicBunnee 
@jpzx12rturbo 
@khalidsul23 
@LaScaR 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## lesvaches (10/5/19)

Happy Birthday!
@awvince
@CraftyZA
@DemonicBunnee
@jpzx12rturbo
@khalidsul23
@LaScaR

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/5/19)

Happy Birthday 
@awvince 
@CraftyZA 
@DemonicBunnee 
@jpzx12rturbo 
@khalidsul23 
@LaScaR 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Willyza (10/5/19)

@awvince 
@CraftyZA 
@DemonicBunnee 
@jpzx12rturbo 
@khalidsul23 
@LaScaR

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Silver (10/5/19)

Happy Birthday!

@CraftyZA , @jpzx12rturbo 

@awvince , @DemonicBunnee 

@khalidsul23 , @LaScaR

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Room Fogger (10/5/19)

Happy Birthday 
@awvince 
@CraftyZA 
@DemonicBunnee 
@jpzx12rturbo 
@khalidsul23 
@LaScaR 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (10/5/19)

A very happy birthday to 
@awvince @CraftyZA @DemonicBunnee @jpzx12rturbo @khalidsul23 @LaScaR 
Hope you guys have an amazing day take care be safe enjoy your day stay blessed

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Chanelr (10/5/19)

Happy birthday
@awvince 
@CraftyZA 
@DemonicBunnee 
@jpzx12rturbo 
@khalidsul23 
@LaScaR 
Hope you all have a great day

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## ddk1979 (10/5/19)

@awvince
@CraftyZA
@DemonicBunnee
@jpzx12rturbo
@khalidsul23
@LaScaR

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## hot.chillie35 (10/5/19)

Happy Birthday

@awvince 
@CraftyZA 
@DemonicBunnee 
@jpzx12rturbo 
@khalidsul23 
@LaScaR 

Have a super fantastic day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Resistance (10/5/19)

@awvince 
@CraftyZA 
@DemonicBunnee 
@jpzx12rturbo 
@khalidsul23 
@LaScaR 

Have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (10/5/19)

Wishing you all a very Happy Birthday !!!!

@awvince 
@CraftyZA 
@DemonicBunnee 
@jpzx12rturbo 
@khalidsul23 
@LaScaR

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Hooked (10/5/19)

Oooohhhh lots of birthdays today!

Have a good one to all of you!
@awvince 
@CraftyZA 
@DemonicBunnee 
@jpzx12rturbo 
@khalidsul23 
@LaScaR

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## ARYANTO (10/5/19)

SO YOU ALL DECIDE TO TAKE 2 DAYS VOTING LEAVE , THEN ,BACK ON FRIDAY /or not...for a Birthday...
some people have all the luck.
@awvince
@CraftyZA
@DemonicBunnee
@jpzx12rturbo
@khalidsul23
@LaScaR

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Dubz (11/5/19)

Happy Birthday 
@D5master 
@davedes 
@Jamminmon 
@Johan1989 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/5/19)

Happy Birthday 

@D5master
@davedes
@Jamminmon
@Johan1989

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## lesvaches (11/5/19)

Happy Birthday!
@D5master 
@davedes 
@Jamminmon 
@Johan1989

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Room Fogger (11/5/19)

Happy Birthday 
@D5master 
@davedes 
@Jamminmon 
@Johan1989 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (11/5/19)

Wishing you all a very Happy Birthday !!!

@D5master 
@davedes 
@Jamminmon 
@Johan1989

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Silver (11/5/19)

Happy Birthday 

@D5master , @davedes 
@Jamminmon , @Johan1989 

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Silver (11/5/19)

Once again
A *BIG* thank you to @Dubz who posts the birthdays every morning bright and early
I appreciate your efforts @Dubz , thank you!

Reactions: Like 8 | Agree 3 | Winner 3


----------



## JurgensSt (11/5/19)

Happy Birthday 

@D5master 
@davedes 
@Jamminmon 
@Johan1989 

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (11/5/19)

A very happy birthday to @D5master 
@davedes @Jamminmon @Johan1989

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Chanelr (11/5/19)

Happy birthday
@D5master 
@davedes 
@Jamminmon 
@Johan1989 
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 10 | Agree 1


----------



## ddk1979 (11/5/19)

@D5master
@davedes
@Jamminmon
@Johan1989

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ARYANTO (11/5/19)

@D5master
@davedes
@Jamminmon
@Johan1989
CONGRATULATIONS GUYS - HAVE A GOOD YEAR ! [pun intended]

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## hot.chillie35 (11/5/19)

Happy Birthday

@D5master 
@davedes 
@Jamminmon 
@Johan1989

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Resistance (11/5/19)

@D5master 
@davedes 
@Jamminmon 
@Johan1989

Hope you had an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Dubz (12/5/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Jordache 
And a very special  @Silver 
Have a super day!!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/5/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Jordache 
May you have a awesome birthday

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/5/19)

@Silver You are truly one of the most down to earth,helpful people on this forum.With a amazing passion for vaping and a massive positive influence on the forum. May you have a very blessed and awesome birthday and I hope your family spoils you rotten .Cheers!

Reactions: Like 12 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (12/5/19)

happy birthday @Silver

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## lesvaches (12/5/19)

Happy Birthday!
@Jordache 
@Silver

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## lesvaches (12/5/19)

a very special happy birthday to @Silver have a wonderful day and may there be many more.

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Kirsty101 (12/5/19)

Happy Happy Birthday guys. 


@Jordache 
@Silver

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Chanelr (12/5/19)

Happy birthday
@Jordache 
And a super size happy birthday wish to @Silver 

Have a great day

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Juan_G (12/5/19)

Happy birthday @Jordache 
Special happy happy birthday to @Silver , hope you have a awesome day!!
Let's Vape!!!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (12/5/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Jordache 
And a very special  wish for @Silver 
Hope both of you have a super day!!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (12/5/19)

Wishing you both a very Happy Birthday !!!!


@Silver 
@Jordache

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (12/5/19)

Happy Birthday @Jordache 

I hope it's a good one!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Kuhlkatz (12/5/19)

Happy Birthday @Silver ! 

Thanks for all that you do to keep ECIGSSA rolling on as smooth as it does. I hope you have a great day and an even better year ahead! 

Hope you and your better half gets equally spoilt with Mother's Day and the Birthday on the same day

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (12/5/19)

@Jordache Have a vaping good birthday!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Hooked (12/5/19)

@Silver 

Wishing you a very happy birthday and all the best for the year ahead.

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt (12/5/19)

Happy birthday 

@Jordache 
@Silver 


Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (12/5/19)

Happy birthday @Silver hope u find the freshest chips in the land brother also a very happy birthday to @Jordache hope u guys have an awesome day day ahead take care ​

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Bulldog (12/5/19)

Happy birthday @Silver and @Jordache hope you both have a fantastic day

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Asterix (12/5/19)

Happy Birthday @Jordache and very special Birthday wishes to @Silver

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (12/5/19)

Thanks to all of you for the wonderful birthday wishes!
It’s been a great morning so far - haven’t been online much
And now off to a family lunch

Great day today

Thanks again vape fam!

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 7


----------



## ARYANTO (12/5/19)

@Silver - WISHING YOU A BIRTHDAY FILLED WITH LOVE & LAUGHTER 
May your birthday be as special as you are .

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (12/5/19)

@Jordache , wishing you a fabulous birthday , 
have fun and enjoy !

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ddk1979 (12/5/19)

Happy birthday @Jordache


and some extra special birthday wishes to you @Silver because you are one of the main pillars of this vaping community,


Hope you have an awesome and fantastic day.   

.

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (12/5/19)

Happy Birthday

@Jordache 

And a very _*EXTRA SPECIAL HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO @Silver.*_ You are the most involved Admin member on this forum and u deserve to have Super Awesome Birthday! Thank you for all ur contributions

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (12/5/19)

Happy Birthday

@Jordache

And a _*VERY*_ _*SPECIAL HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO @Silver.*_ Thank You for all your contributions. You dont deserve a day, you deserve a weekend for always contributing in any thread and being as helpfull as you have been. Have a great Birthday!!!

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (12/5/19)

@Silver 
@Jordache

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (12/5/19)

Thanks so much to all of you for your wonderful birthday messages and kind words
It means a lot to me
Such a lekker day today and won’t be the same without the forum!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 8


----------



## Dubz (13/5/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Ash
@avir101
@DotDubb
@fidola13 
@Vaporeon13 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## lesvaches (13/5/19)

Happy Birthday!
@Ash
@avir101
@DotDubb
@fidola13

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/5/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Ash
@avir101
@DotDubb
@fidola13 
@Vaporeon13 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Silver (13/5/19)

Happy birthday

@Ash 
@DotDubb , @Vaporeon13 
@avir101 , @fidola13 

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## hot.chillie35 (13/5/19)

Happy Birthday 

@Ash
@avir101
@DotDubb
@fidola13 
@Vaporeon13 

Have a super fantastic day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Resistance (13/5/19)

@Ash
@avir101
@DotDubb
@fidola13 
@Vaporeon13 

Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Room Fogger (13/5/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Ash
@avir101
@DotDubb
@fidola13 
@Vaporeon13 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Willyza (13/5/19)

@Ash
@avir101
@DotDubb
@fidola13 
@Vaporeon13

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Chanelr (13/5/19)

Happy birthday
@Ash
@avir101
@DotDubb
@fidola13 
@Vaporeon13 
Hope you all have an amazing day

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Hooked (13/5/19)

Happy birthday - happy every day! 

@Ash
@avir101
@DotDubb
@fidola13 
@Vaporeon13

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (13/5/19)

Wishing you all a very Happy Birthday !!!

@Ash
@avir101
@DotDubb
@fidola13 
@Vaporeon13

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Kuhlkatz (13/5/19)

Happy Birthday @Ash , @avir101 , @DotDubb , @fidola13 , @rogue zombie and @Vaporeon13 

Hope you have a great day !

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ddk1979 (13/5/19)

@Ash
@avir101
@DotDubb
@fidola13
@Vaporeon13

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## JurgensSt (13/5/19)

Happy Bday

@Ash
@avir101
@DotDubb
@fidola13
@Vaporeon13

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (13/5/19)

Happy birthday @Ash 
@avir101 @DotDubb @fidola13 and @Vaporeon13 have a blast guys

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## ARYANTO (13/5/19)

@Ash
@avir101
@DotDubb
@fidola13
@Vaporeon13
hope it was an awesome monday !

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Dubz (14/5/19)

Happy Birthday 
@CPS 
@DieSwartKat 
@Jag2018 
@Nitro 
@YeOldeOke 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/5/19)

Happy Birthday 
@CPS
@DieSwartKat
@Jag2018
@Nitro
@YeOldeOke

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## lesvaches (14/5/19)

Happy Birthday!l
@CPS 
@DieSwartKat 
@Jag2018 
@Nitro 
@YeOldeOke

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr (14/5/19)

Happy birthday to all
@CPS 
@DieSwartKat 
@Jag2018 
@Nitro 
@YeOldeOke 
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (14/5/19)

Happy Birthday 

@CPS , @DieSwartKat

@Jag2018 , @Nitro

@YeOldeOke - supporting vendor All Day Vapes

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt (14/5/19)

Happy birthday 

@CPS 
@DieSwartKat 
@Jag2018 
@Nitro 
@YeOldeOke 

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (14/5/19)

Happy Birthday 
@CPS 
@DieSwartKat 
@Jag2018 
@Nitro 
@YeOldeOke 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## MRHarris1 (14/5/19)

Happy Birthday to:

@CPS 
@DieSwartKat 
@Jag2018 
@Nitro 
@YeOldeOke 

May you have a wonderful day!!


Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (14/5/19)

@CPS 
@DieSwartKat 
@Jag2018 
@Nitro 
@YeOldeOke

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (14/5/19)

Happy Birthday 

@CPS 
@DieSwartKat 
@Jag2018 
@Nitro 
@YeOldeOke 

Have a Super Awesome Day!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (14/5/19)

@CPS 
@DieSwartKat 
@Jag2018 
@Nitro 
@YeOldeOke 

Have a Super Awesome Day!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (14/5/19)

Happy birthday @Jag2018 @CPS @Nitro @DieSwartKat @YeOldeOke have a great day guys many returns ​

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (14/5/19)

Happy, happy birthday all! Have a vaping good day!

@CPS 
@DieSwartKat 
@Jag2018 
@Nitro 
@YeOldeOke

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (14/5/19)

Wishing you all a very Happy Birthday !!!!!

@CPS 
@DieSwartKat 
@Jag2018 
@Nitro 
@YeOldeOke

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (14/5/19)

@CPS
@DieSwartKat
@Jag2018
@Nitro
@YeOldeOke

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (14/5/19)

@CPS
@DieSwartKat
@Jag2018
@Nitro
@YeOldeOke




hope you had a good day

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (15/5/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Riaz_sh 
@Vwiked 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## lesvaches (15/5/19)

Happy Birthday!l
@Riaz_sh 
@Vwiked

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/5/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Riaz_sh 
@Vwiked 

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## hot.chillie35 (15/5/19)

Happy Birthday

@Riaz_sh 
@Vwiked 

Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Resistance (15/5/19)

@Riaz_sh 
@Vwiked 

Have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## JurgensSt (15/5/19)

@Riaz_sh 
@Vwiked

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Chanelr (15/5/19)

Happy birthday gents
@Riaz_sh 
@Vwiked 
Hope you both have a great day

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (15/5/19)

Happy Birthday

@Riaz_sh 
@Vwiked 

I hope that you both have a fantastic day.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Willyza (15/5/19)

@Riaz_sh 
@Vwiked

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Room Fogger (15/5/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Riaz_sh 
@Vwiked 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ddk1979 (15/5/19)

@Riaz_sh
@Vwiked

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Hooked (15/5/19)

Have a happy birthday @Riaz_sh and @Vwiked !

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## ARYANTO (15/5/19)

@Riaz_sh
@Vwiked
hew guysz have a super Wednesdsday
ENJOY !

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Dubz (16/5/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Rascals003 
@Redaa 
@Vape_r 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/5/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Rascals003 
@Redaa 
@Vape_r 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## lesvaches (16/5/19)

Happy Birthday!
@Rascals003 
@Redaa 
@Vape_r

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Rascals003 (16/5/19)

Thank you all. Much appreciated

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver (16/5/19)

Happy birthday

@Rascals003 , @Redaa , @Vape_r 

Have a lovely day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Room Fogger (16/5/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Rascals003 
@Redaa 
@Vape_r 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Willyza (16/5/19)

@Rascals003 
@Redaa 
@Vape_r

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## hot.chillie35 (16/5/19)

Happy Birthday 

@Rascals003 
@Redaa 
@Vape_r 

Have a Fantastic Day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Resistance (16/5/19)

@Rascals003 
@Redaa 
@Vape_r 

Have a Great Day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ddk1979 (16/5/19)

@Rascals003
@Redaa
@Vape_r

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (16/5/19)

Happy Birthday to all of you !!!

@Rascals003
@Redaa
@Vape_r

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ARYANTO (16/5/19)

@Rascals003
@Redaa
@Vape_r
congratulations , sooo tomorrow is friday = WEEKEND =

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Dubz (17/5/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Imti175 
@Kadett 
@Lawrence A 
@Neal 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## lesvaches (17/5/19)

Happy Birthday!
@Imti175
@Kadett
@Lawrence A
@Neal

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (17/5/19)

Happy Birthday 

@Imti175 
@Kadett 
@Lawrence A 
@Neal 

Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (17/5/19)

@Imti175 
@Kadett 
@Lawrence A 
@Neal 

Have an Awesome Day!

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (17/5/19)

@Imti175 
@Kadett 
@Lawrence A 
@Neal

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Lawrence A (17/5/19)

Thanks guys

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 3


----------



## Room Fogger (17/5/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Imti175 
@Kadett 
@Lawrence A 
@Neal 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt (17/5/19)

@Imti175 
@Kadett 
@Lawrence A 
@Neal

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/5/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Imti175 
@Kadett 
@Lawrence A 
@Neal 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (17/5/19)

Wishing you all a very Happy Birthday !!!!!

@Imti175 
@Kadett 
@Lawrence A 
@Neal

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Imti175 (17/5/19)

Thanks everyone 

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver (17/5/19)

Happy birthday

@Imti175 , @Lawrence A 
@Neal and @Kadett 

Have a great day and weekend ahead!

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (17/5/19)

@Imti175
@Kadett
@Lawrence A
@Neal

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (17/5/19)

@Imti175
@Kadett
@Lawrence A
@Neal
Happy birthday guys !

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (18/5/19)

Happy Birthday 
@AniDey 
@Chris du Toit 
@Gontsijalo 
@Nicolaas 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/5/19)

Happy Birthday 

@AniDey 
@Chris du Toit 
@Gontsijalo 
@Nicolaas 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## lesvaches (18/5/19)

Happy Birthday!
@AniDey 
@Chris du Toit 
@Gontsijalo 
@Nicolaas

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (18/5/19)

Happy birthday

@AniDey , @Chris du Toit
@Gontsijalo , @Nicolaas 

Have a great day and birthday weekend!

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (18/5/19)

@AniDey 
@Chris du Toit 
@Gontsijalo 
@Nicolaas

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (18/5/19)

Happy Birthday 

@AniDey 
@Chris du Toit 
@Gontsijalo 
@Nicolaas 

Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (18/5/19)

@AniDey 
@Chris du Toit 
@Gontsijalo 
@Nicolaas 

Have a super great day!

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (18/5/19)

Happy Birthday 
@AniDey 
@Chris du Toit 
@Gontsijalo 
@Nicolaas 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (18/5/19)

Happy birthday @AniDey! May your day and year be filled with the best of the witch's brew!

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (18/5/19)

Happy birthday! Have a great day! 

@Chris du Toit 
@Gontsijalo 
@Nicolaas

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## JurgensSt (18/5/19)

Happy Birthday 

@AniDey 
@Chris du Toit 
@Gontsijalo 
@Nicolaas 

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ddk1979 (18/5/19)

@AniDey
@Chris du Toit
@Gontsijalo
@Nicolaas

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (18/5/19)

Wishing you all a very Happy Birthday !!!

@AniDey
@Chris du Toit
@Gontsijalo
@Nicolaas

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Jag2018 (18/5/19)

I haven't visited the forum in a while and it is a nice surprise to see my birthday wishes. 

Thanks guys!
It makes me feel like is it's my birthday again. 

I am glad to be a member here.

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 3


----------



## Dubz (19/5/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Jp1905 
@Panda 
@Reneshen 
@saa044 
@Seth 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## lesvaches (19/5/19)

Happy Birthday!
@Jp1905 
@Panda 
@Reneshen 
@saa044 
@Seth

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/5/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Jp1905 
@Panda 
@Reneshen 
@saa044 
@Seth 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Willyza (19/5/19)

@Jp1905 
@Panda 
@Reneshen 
@saa044 
@Seth

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (19/5/19)

Wishing you all a very Happy Birthday !!!

@Jp1905
@Panda
@Reneshen
@saa044
@Seth

[

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Silver (19/5/19)

Happy birthday

@Jp1905 
@Panda , @Reneshen 
@saa044 , @Seth 

Have a lovely day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## JurgensSt (19/5/19)

Happy birthday 

@Jp1905
@Panda
@Reneshen
@saa044
@Seth

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## hot.chillie35 (19/5/19)

Happy Birthday 

@Jp1905 
@Panda 
@Reneshen 
@saa044 
@Seth 

Have a super cool day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (19/5/19)

Happy birthday @Jp1905 @Panda @Reneshen @saa044 @Seth hope you guy have a great day

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Room Fogger (19/5/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Jp1905 
@Panda 
@Reneshen 
@saa044 
@Seth 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Resistance (19/5/19)

@Jp1905 
@Panda 
@Reneshen 
@saa044 
@Seth 

Have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ddk1979 (19/5/19)

@Jp1905
@Panda
@Reneshen
@saa044
@Seth

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ARYANTO (20/5/19)

SO.... nobody old enough to vape was born today ?

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Dubz (21/5/19)

Happy Birthday 
@PistolJay 
@Tai 
@Viresh 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/5/19)

Happy Birthday

@PistolJay
@Tai
@Viresh 
May you all have an awesome day

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## lesvaches (21/5/19)

Happy Birthday!
@PistolJay 
@Tai 
@Viresh

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (21/5/19)

Happy Birthday 

@PistolJay 
@Tai 
@Viresh 

Have a super fantastic day!

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (21/5/19)

@PistolJay 
@Tai 
@Viresh 

Have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (21/5/19)

Happy Birthday 
@PistolJay 
@Tai 
@Viresh 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (21/5/19)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@PistolJay 
@Tai 
@Viresh

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (21/5/19)

Happy birthday

@Tai 
@Viresh 
@PistolJay 

All long-standing members

Have a great day gents!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (21/5/19)

Happy birthday 
@Viresh @PistolJay @Tai 
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (21/5/19)

Good morning and happy birthday to

@PistolJay 
@Tai 
@Viresh

Have a great day.

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (21/5/19)

@PistolJay 
@Tai 
@Viresh

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (21/5/19)

@PistolJay
@Tai
@Viresh

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## PistolJay (21/5/19)

Thanks so much for all the wishes my dudes!!!

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 5


----------



## Hooked (21/5/19)

Happy birthday and happy every day!   

@PistolJay 
@Tai 
@Viresh

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Tai (21/5/19)

Thank you for all the birthday wishes guys. Hope you all have an awesome week. Cheers. T

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 5


----------



## ARYANTO (21/5/19)

@PistolJay
@Tai
@Viresh
Congrars mates - hope you had a great day ~!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (22/5/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Kishan Ghela 
@STock 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## lesvaches (22/5/19)

Happy Birthday!
@Kishan Ghela
@STock

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/5/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Kishan Ghela 
@STock 

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## hot.chillie35 (22/5/19)

Happy Birthday 

@Kishan Ghela 
@STock 

Have a Fantastic Day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Resistance (22/5/19)

@Kishan Ghela 
@STock 

Have a Great Day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Silver (22/5/19)

Happy birthday

@Kishan Ghela - starter of the now famous Brain Check thread 
@STock 

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Room Fogger (22/5/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Kishan Ghela 
@STock 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Willyza (22/5/19)

@Kishan Ghela 
@STock

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## JurgensSt (22/5/19)

@Kishan Ghela 
@STock

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (22/5/19)

Happy birthday @Kishan Ghela @STock have a blast of a days guys enjoy

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (22/5/19)

Happy Birthday to 

@Kishan Ghela 
@STock

Have a wonderful day.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## STock (22/5/19)

Thank you everyone

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4


----------



## Hooked (22/5/19)

Happy birthday! 

@Kishan Ghela 
@STock

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## ddk1979 (22/5/19)

@Kishan Ghela
@STock

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Dubz (23/5/19)

Happy Birthday 
@ace_d_house_cat 
@DS_vaper 
@Keanan23 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## lesvaches (23/5/19)

Happy Birthday!
@ace_d_house_cat
@DS_vaper
@Keanan23

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/5/19)

Happy Birthday 
@ace_d_house_cat 
@DS_vaper 
@Keanan23 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## hot.chillie35 (23/5/19)

Happy Birthday 

@ace_d_house_cat 
@DS_vaper 
@Keanan23 

Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Resistance (23/5/19)

@ace_d_house_cat 
@DS_vaper 
@Keanan23 

Have a super awesome day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Room Fogger (23/5/19)

Happy Birthday 
@ace_d_house_cat 
@DS_vaper 
@Keanan23 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (23/5/19)

Wishing you all a very Happy Birthday !!!!!

@ace_d_house_cat 
@DS_vaper 
@Keanan23

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## SAVaper (23/5/19)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@ace_d_house_cat 
@DS_vaper 
@Keanan23

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Willyza (23/5/19)

@ace_d_house_cat 
@DS_vaper 
@Keanan23

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## DS_vaper (23/5/19)

Thanks gents //cloud.tapatalk.com/s/5ce648adcc224/VID-20190523-WA0005.mp4

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (23/5/19)

Happy birthday @ace_d_house_cat @Keanan23 @DS_vaper have a blast of a day guys ​

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## ddk1979 (23/5/19)

@ace_d_house_cat
@DS_vaper
@Keanan23

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Silver (23/5/19)

Happy Birthday 

@ace_d_house_cat 
@DS_vaper , @Keanan23 

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Hooked (23/5/19)

Happy birthday and have a vaping good day!

@ace_d_house_cat 
@DS_vaper 
@Keanan23

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## ARYANTO (23/5/19)

Kishan Ghela
@STock
@ace_d_house_cat
@DS_vaper
@Keanan23
Congratulations!

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (24/5/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Bender 
@Cruzz_33 
@ShamZ 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## lesvaches (24/5/19)

Happy Birthday!
@Bender
@Cruzz_33
@ShamZ

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/5/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Bender 
@Cruzz_33 
@ShamZ 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (24/5/19)

Happy birthday

Long standing members !

@Bender
@Cruzz_33 
@ShamZ 

Have a lekker day and weekend !

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (24/5/19)

Happy Birthday

@Bender 
@Cruzz_33 

And a special Birthday wish to @ShamZ. 

Have a super awesome day!

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (24/5/19)

@Bender 
@Cruzz_33 
@ShamZ. 

Have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (24/5/19)

@Bender 
@Cruzz_33 
@ShamZ.

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## ShamZ (24/5/19)

Thank you guys! Have a great day @Bender and @Cruzz_33

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Room Fogger (24/5/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Bender 
@Cruzz_33 
@ShamZ 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (24/5/19)

Happy birthday @Bender 

@Cruzz_33 

@ShamZ 
Happy a fabulous Friday guys enjoy ur day many more wishes

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (24/5/19)

Happy birthday and happy Friday! 


@Bender 
@Cruzz_33 
@ShamZ

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (24/5/19)

@Bender
@Cruzz_33
@ShamZ

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (24/5/19)

BAR@BENDER !!
YES?
I NEED A @Cruzz_33 WITH DOUBLE VODKA. It's my gal,@ShamZ, 21 st ....[again]

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (25/5/19)

Happy Birthday 
@FaFCapeVape 
@RiccoS 
@Wimmas 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (25/5/19)

Wishing you all a very Happy Birthday

@FaFCapeVape 
@RiccoS 
@Wimmas

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## lesvaches (25/5/19)

Happy Birthday!
@FaFCapeVape 
@RiccoS 
@Wimmas

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/5/19)

Happy Birthday 
@FaFCapeVape 
@RiccoS 
@Wimmas 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Silver (25/5/19)

Happy Birthday

@Wimmas 

@FaFCapeVape , @RiccoS 

Have a great day and weekend!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Room Fogger (25/5/19)

Happy Birthday 
@FaFCapeVape 
@RiccoS 
@Wimmas 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (25/5/19)

Happy Birthday @FaFCapeVape @RiccoS @Wimmas have a splendid day guys enjoy

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## hot.chillie35 (25/5/19)

Happy Birthday 

@FaFCapeVape 
@RiccoS 
@Wimmas 

Have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Resistance (25/5/19)

@FaFCapeVape 
@RiccoS 
@Wimmas 

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ddk1979 (25/5/19)

@FaFCapeVape
@RiccoS
@Wimmas

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Hooked (25/5/19)

Happy birthday and happy vapes! 

@FaFCapeVape 
@RiccoS 
@Wimmas

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Willyza (25/5/19)

@FaFCapeVape 
@RiccoS 
@Wimmas

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ARYANTO (25/5/19)

@FaFCapeVape
@RiccoS
@Wimmas
CONGRATULATIONS !
HOPE IT WAS A FAB DAY !

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Dubz (27/5/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Derekvanheerden 
@Gimli 
@Imperator 
@RichJB 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## lesvaches (27/5/19)

Happy Birthday!
@Derekvanheerden 
@Gimli 
@Imperator 
@RichJB

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (27/5/19)

@Derekvanheerden 
@Gimli 
@Imperator 
@RichJB

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/5/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Derekvanheerden 
@Gimli 
@Imperator 
@RichJB 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (27/5/19)

Happy Birthday 

@Derekvanheerden 
@Gimli 
@Imperator 
@RichJB 

Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Resistance (27/5/19)

@Derekvanheerden 
@Gimli 
@Imperator 
@RichJB 

Have a fantastic day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Room Fogger (27/5/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Derekvanheerden 
@Gimli 
@Imperator 
@RichJB 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (27/5/19)

Wishing you all a very Happy Birthday.

@Derekvanheerden 
@Gimli 
@Imperator 
@RichJB

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (27/5/19)

@Derekvanheerden
@Gimli
@Imperator
@RichJB

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (27/5/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Derekvanheerden 
@Gimli 
@Imperator - from Emissary Elixirs
@RichJB - one of the well known and respected DIY gurus around these parts

I hope you have a great day !

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (27/5/19)

Happy birthday

@RichJB - thanks Richard for all your contributions and insight here!

@Imperator - from Emissary Elixirs

@Gimli and @Derekvanheerden 

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 2


----------



## ARYANTO (27/5/19)

@Derekvanheerden big birthday wishes to you !
@Gimli hope the day was most enjoyable
@Imperator hope your imperial subjects treated you well
@RichJB To one of the true hero's here , ask about coils , mixing and worthwhile equipment , Richard thanks for all the advice and tips .


hope you all had a super day!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (28/5/19)

Happy Birthday 
@CosmicDropz 
@Hypersonic136 
@New vaper1 
@riyaad mobara 
@Wesley001 
@XtaCy VapeZ 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## lesvaches (28/5/19)

Happy Birthday!
@CosmicDropz
@Hypersonic136
@New vaper1
@riyaad mobara
@Wesley001
@XtaCy VapeZ

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/5/19)

Happy Birthday 
@CosmicDropz 
@Hypersonic136 
@New vaper1 
@riyaad mobara 
@Wesley001 
@XtaCy VapeZ 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## hot.chillie35 (28/5/19)

Happy Birthday 

@CosmicDropz 
@Hypersonic136 
@New vaper1 
@riyaad mobara 
@Wesley001 
@XtaCy VapeZ 

Have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Resistance (28/5/19)

@CosmicDropz 
@Hypersonic136 
@New vaper1 
@riyaad mobara 
@Wesley001 
@XtaCy VapeZ

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Room Fogger (28/5/19)

Happy Birthday 
@CosmicDropz 
@Hypersonic136 
@New vaper1 
@riyaad mobara 
@Wesley001 
@XtaCy VapeZ 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## JurgensSt (28/5/19)

Happy Bday 

@CosmicDropz 
@Hypersonic136 
@New vaper1 
@riyaad mobara 
@Wesley001 
@XtaCy VapeZ 

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Chanelr (28/5/19)

Very happy belated birthday to all the birthdays I have missed in the last two weeks.

Happy birthday today to

@CosmicDropz 
@Hypersonic136 
@New vaper1 
@riyaad mobara 
@Wesley001 
@XtaCy VapeZ 
Have a super day

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/5/19)

Chanelr said:


> Very happy belated birthday to all the birthdays I have missed in the last two weeks.
> 
> Happy birthday today to
> 
> ...


Welcome back

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Willyza (28/5/19)

@CosmicDropz 
@Hypersonic136 
@New vaper1 
@riyaad mobara 
@Wesley001 
@XtaCy VapeZ

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (28/5/19)

Happy birthday @CosmicDropz 
@Hypersonic136 @New vaper1 @riyaad mobara @Wesley001 @XtaCy VapeZ 

Happy a fabulous day guy many returns of the day

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## XtaCy VapeZ (28/5/19)

Thank you to: @hot.chillie35 , @MrGSmokeFree , @lesvaches , @Dubz , @Resistance , @Room Fogger , @Chanelr , @Willyza & @Yuvir Punwasi 

And a very happy birthday to those that share a birthday with me 
@CosmicDropz , @riyaad mobara , @Hypersonic136 , @New vaper1 & @Wesley001

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (28/5/19)

Wishing you all a very Happy Birthday !!!

@CosmicDropz 
@Hypersonic136 
@New vaper1 
@riyaad mobara 
@Wesley001 
@XtaCy VapeZ

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (28/5/19)

@CosmicDropz
@Hypersonic136
@New vaper1
@riyaad mobara
@Wesley001
@XtaCy VapeZ

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (28/5/19)

WOW so many birthdays today. Happy birthday and happy vapes to all of you! 



@CosmicDropz 
@Hypersonic136 
@New vaper1 
@riyaad mobara 
@Wesley001 
@XtaCy VapeZ

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## ARYANTO (28/5/19)

This is a sci- fi story ..Hypersonic 136 was vaping through the new hypersonic, Wesley 001 city ,that mayor Riaad Mobara recently designed with the Xtacy developer.
Unfortunately a big VapeZ driven by Senior Citicen Silver missed the cosmic robot , Dropz... that was all that remained of Hypersonic 136.

THE END.
@CosmicDropz
@Hypersonic136
@New vaper1
@riyaad mobara
@Wesley001
@XtaCy VapeZ
Hope you guys had a wonderrful day !

Reactions: Like 9 | Funny 2


----------



## Chanelr (28/5/19)

Oh @ARYANTO how I missed your quirky birthday wishes

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (29/5/19)

Happy Birthday 
@antonherbst 
@Spongebob 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## lesvaches (29/5/19)

Happy Birthday!
@antonherbst
@Spongebob

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/5/19)

Happy Birthday 
@antonherbst 
@Spongebob 

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## hot.chillie35 (29/5/19)

Happy Birthday 

@antonherbst 
@Spongebob 

Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Resistance (29/5/19)

@antonherbst 
@Spongebob 

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Room Fogger (29/5/19)

Happy Birthday 
@antonherbst 
@Spongebob 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Willyza (29/5/19)

@antonherbst 
@Spongebob

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (29/5/19)

Wishing you both a very Happy Birthday !!!

@antonherbst 
@Spongebob

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (29/5/19)

A very happy birthday to @antonherbst 
@Spongebob 
Hope you guys have a wacky midweek birthday take care all the very best

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Chanelr (29/5/19)

Very happy birthday to you guys.

@antonherbst 
@Spongebob 
Have a super day

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## XtaCy VapeZ (29/5/19)

Happy Birthday!
@antonherbst 
@Spongebob

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## ddk1979 (29/5/19)

@antonherbst
@Spongebob

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ARYANTO (29/5/19)

@antonherbst
@Spongebob


enjoy boys -Anton if I don't meet you at VC19 , I will ask Rob to call you to stage ....a fan

Reactions: Like 8 | Funny 1


----------



## Spongebob (29/5/19)

Thank you kindly one and all

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (29/5/19)

Happy birthday 

@antonherbst and @Spongebob , great longstanding and committed members here

Hope you had a super day!!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## antonherbst (29/5/19)

ARYANTO said:


> @antonherbst
> @Spongebob
> View attachment 167739
> 
> enjoy boys -Anton if I don't meet you at VC19 , I will ask Rob to call you to stage ....a fan


I will for sure be there and for sure would like to meet you in person also.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## antonherbst (29/5/19)

Thanks all for the well wishes. It is really appreciated.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## GerharddP (29/5/19)

@antonherbst en @Spongebob gefeliciteerd met jullie verjaardagen!!!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Chanelr (30/5/19)

No birthdays?
Happy Thursday then everyone.
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (31/5/19)

Happy Birthday 
@GerharddP 
@montezuma 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## lesvaches (31/5/19)

Happy Birthday!
@GerharddP
@montezuma

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (31/5/19)

Happy Birthday 
@GerharddP 
@montezuma 

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## JurgensSt (31/5/19)

Happy Birthday

@GerharddP
@montezuma

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Chanelr (31/5/19)

Happy birthday
@GerharddP 
@montezuma 
Have a super day

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Room Fogger (31/5/19)

Happy Birthday 
@GerharddP 
@montezuma 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Willyza (31/5/19)

@GerharddP 
@montezuma

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## hot.chillie35 (31/5/19)

Happy Birthday 

@GerharddP 
@montezuma 

Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Resistance (31/5/19)

Happy Birthday 

@GerharddP 
@montezuma 

Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (31/5/19)

A very happy birthday to 
@GerharddP @montezuma 
Have a fabulous Friday guys many returns of the day

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (31/5/19)

Wishing you both a very Happy Birthday !!!

@GerharddP 
@montezuma

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Silver (31/5/19)

Happy birthday 

@GerharddP from abroad 
@montezuma 

Have a super day!!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (31/5/19)

Happy Birthday to our "Foreign Correspondent" @GerharddP and @montezuma!

Reactions: Like 8 | Funny 1


----------



## ddk1979 (31/5/19)

@GerharddP
@montezuma

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Hooked (31/5/19)

Happy birthday !! 

@GerharddP 
@montezuma

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## GerharddP (31/5/19)

Thank you all so much.

I really appreciate the well wishes and the fact that I still feel so welcome in this forum. This forum and you guys are awesome!!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 9


----------



## ARYANTO (31/5/19)

@GerharddP 
@montezuma 




Hope you fellas have a super weekend [nogal]
congrats!

Reactions: Like 8 | Funny 1


----------



## Dubz (1/6/19)

Happy Birthday 
@crazypora 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/6/19)

Happy Birthday 
@crazypora 

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (1/6/19)

Happy Birthday @crazypora

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Chanelr (1/6/19)

Happy birthday
@crazypora 
Have a fantastic day

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Hooked (1/6/19)

Happy birthday @crazypora! Have a super-duper day!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (1/6/19)

Happy birthday @crazypora have a superb Saturday many wishes for the day

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Willyza (1/6/19)

@crazypora

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## GerharddP (1/6/19)

Gefeliciteerd @crazypora. Hope you have an awesome day

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## JurgensSt (1/6/19)

Happy birthday

@crazypora

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## crazypora (1/6/19)

Thanks peeps appreciate it 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## hot.chillie35 (1/6/19)

Happy Birthday 

@crazypora 

Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Resistance (1/6/19)

@crazypora 

Have a super great day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ARYANTO (1/6/19)

This is for @CRAZPORA , HAVE A GREAT DAY !!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## ddk1979 (1/6/19)

@crazypora

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Silver (1/6/19)

Happy birthday @crazypora 
Have a great birthday weekend

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Dubz (2/6/19)

Happy Birthday 
@andro 
@PrinceVlad 
@Wilco 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/6/19)

Happy Birthday 
@andro 
@PrinceVlad 
@Wilco 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## hot.chillie35 (2/6/19)

Happy Birthday

@andro
@PrinceVlad
@Wilco

Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Resistance (2/6/19)

@andro 
@PrinceVlad 
@Wilco 

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Hooked (2/6/19)

Happy birthday and happy every day!

@andro
@PrinceVlad
@Wilco

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Chanelr (2/6/19)

Happy Birthday
@andro 
@PrinceVlad 
@Wilco 
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (2/6/19)

Happy birthday 
@andro @PrinceVlad @Wilco 
Have a fantastic day guys

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Willyza (2/6/19)

@andro 
@PrinceVlad 
@Wilco

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (2/6/19)

Wishing you all a very Happy Birthday.

@andro 
@PrinceVlad 
@Wilco

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## lesvaches (2/6/19)

Happy Birthday!
@crazypora

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## lesvaches (2/6/19)

Happy Birthday!
@andro
@PrinceVlad
@Wilco

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## JurgensSt (2/6/19)

Happy Birthday


@andro
@PrinceVlad
@Wilco

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## ddk1979 (2/6/19)

@andro
@PrinceVlad
@Wilco

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Dubz (3/6/19)

Happy Birthday 
@CTi4Life 
@Kalashnikov 
@Po7713 
@Sash 
@Vapington 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 2


----------



## lesvaches (3/6/19)

Happy Birthday!
@CTi4Life
@Kalashnikov
@Po7713
@Sash
@Vapington

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 2


----------



## Resistance (3/6/19)

@CTi4Life 
@Kalashnikov 
@Po7713 
@Sash 
@Vapington 

Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 2


----------



## hot.chillie35 (3/6/19)

Happy Birthday 

@CTi4Life 
@Kalashnikov 
@Po7713 
@Sash 
@Vapington 

Have a super awesome day!

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/6/19)

Happy Birthday 
@CTi4Life 
@Kalashnikov 
@Po7713 
@Sash 
@Vapington 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 2


----------



## Chanelr (3/6/19)

Happy birthday
@CTi4Life 
@Kalashnikov 
@Po7713 

And two very special birthday wishes to these awesome mixologists
@Sash 
@Vapington 

Hope you all have a great day

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 2


----------



## Willyza (3/6/19)

@CTi4Life 
@Kalashnikov 
@Po7713 
@Sash 
@Vapington

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 2


----------



## Kuhlkatz (3/6/19)

Happy Bithday 

@CTi4Life 
@Kalashnikov - Long time member and contributor
@Po7713 - Almost 3 years !
@Sash - from Majestic Vapor Co.
@Vapington - from NCV

I hope you all have a great day and a fantastic year ahead of you !

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 2


----------



## Hooked (3/6/19)

Happy birthday to all of you!! Wishing you all the best for the year ahead.

     

@CTi4Life 
@Kalashnikov 
@Po7713 
@Sash 
@Vapington

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (3/6/19)

Wishing you all a very Happy Birthday 

@CTi4Life 
@Kalashnikov 
@Po7713 
@Sash 
@Vapington

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 2


----------



## Silver (3/6/19)

Happy birthday

@Kalashnikov , @Po7713 - both long-standing members

@CTi4Life

@Sash - from Majestic Vapor Co
@Vapington - from NCV
Wow, who would have thought two such talented juice makers on THE SAME DAY!

And happy birthday @andro for yesterday - sorry I missed it

Have a great day and hope you all get spoiled!

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 2


----------



## JurgensSt (3/6/19)

@CTi4Life 
@Kalashnikov 
@Po7713 
@Sash 
@Vapington

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 2


----------



## Room Fogger (3/6/19)

Happy Birthday 
@CTi4Life 
@Kalashnikov 
@Po7713 
@Sash 
@Vapington 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 2


----------



## ddk1979 (3/6/19)

@CTi4Life
@Kalashnikov
@Po7713
@Sash
@Vapington

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 2


----------



## Sash (3/6/19)

Hey guys
Thank you for the birthday wishes. You guys rock!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5


----------



## ARYANTO (3/6/19)

@CTi4Life
@Kalashnikov
@Po7713
@Sash
@Vapington





IMAGINE we could blow coloured clouds

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (3/6/19)

Thanks for all the wishes guys !!!.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## Dubz (4/6/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Robert Cockrell 
@ScrappyDD 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## lesvaches (4/6/19)

Happy Birthday!
@Robert Cockrell
@ScrappyDD

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/6/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Robert Cockrell 
@ScrappyDD 

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## hot.chillie35 (4/6/19)

Happy Birthday 

@Robert Cockrell 
@ScrappyDD 

Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Room Fogger (4/6/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Robert Cockrell 
@ScrappyDD 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Chanelr (4/6/19)

Happy birthday
@Robert Cockrell 
@ScrappyDD 
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Willyza (4/6/19)

@Robert Cockrell 
@ScrappyDD

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## ddk1979 (4/6/19)

@Robert Cockrell
@ScrappyDD

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## ARYANTO (4/6/19)

@Robert Cockrell
@ScrappyDD





happy birthday !!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## ARYANTO (4/6/19)

enjoy boys !

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Dubz (5/6/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Angelus 
@Attie 
@Azzo 
@Wilverine189 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## lesvaches (5/6/19)

Happy Birthday!
@Angelus
@Attie
@Azzo
@Wilverine189

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/6/19)

Happy Birthday 

@Angelus 
@Attie 
@Azzo 
@Wilverine189 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## hot.chillie35 (5/6/19)

Happy Birthday 

@Angelus 
@Attie 
@Azzo 
@Wilverine189 

Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Resistance (5/6/19)

@Robert Cockrell 
@ScrappyDD 

Hope you had a super awesome day!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Resistance (5/6/19)

@Angelus 
@Attie 
@Azzo 
@Wilverine189 

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Room Fogger (5/6/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Angelus 
@Attie 
@Azzo 
@Wilverine189 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Chanelr (5/6/19)

Happy birthday
@Angelus 
@Attie 
@Azzo 
@Wilverine189 
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (5/6/19)

Happy Birthday!

@Robert Cockrell
@ScrappyDD

Hope you have a great day.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## JurgensSt (5/6/19)

Happy birthday
@Angelus 
@Attie 
@Azzo 
@Wilverine189 

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ddk1979 (5/6/19)

@Angelus
@Attie
@Azzo
@Wilverine189

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ARYANTO (5/6/19)

@Angelus
@Attie
@Azzo
@Wilverine189
a little bushveld to remind you all where's home-
Happy birthday friends .

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Dubz (6/6/19)

Happy Birthday 
@baltazhar 
@Marsha Push 
@Rhys Dayson 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## lesvaches (6/6/19)

Happy Birthday!
@baltazhar
@Marsha Push
@Rhys Dayson

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/6/19)

Happy Birthday 
@baltazhar 
@Marsha Push 
@Rhys Dayson 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (6/6/19)

Happy Birthday 

@baltazhar 
@Marsha Push 
@Rhys Dayson 

Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (6/6/19)

@baltazhar 
@Marsha Push 
@Rhys Dayson 

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (6/6/19)

Happy Birthday 
@baltazhar 
@Marsha Push 
@Rhys Dayson 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr (6/6/19)

Happy birthday
@baltazhar 
@Marsha Push 
@Rhys Dayson 
Have a super day

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (6/6/19)

@baltazhar 
@Marsha Push 
@Rhys Dayson

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (6/6/19)

Happy birthday and all the best for the year ahead! 

   

@baltazhar 
@Marsha Push 
@Rhys Dayson

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (6/6/19)

Wishing you all a very Happy Birthday.

@baltazhar 
@Marsha Push 
@Rhys Dayson

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (6/6/19)

@baltazhar
@Marsha Push
@Rhys Dayson

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (7/6/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Pappi 
@Slick 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## lesvaches (7/6/19)

Happy Birthday!
@Pappi
@Slick

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (7/6/19)

Happy Birthday 


@Pappi 
@Slick 

Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (7/6/19)

@Pappi 
@Slick 

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/6/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Pappi 
@Slick 
May you both have a awesome day!

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr (7/6/19)

Happy birthday
@Pappi 
@Slick 
Hope you have a great day

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (7/6/19)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Pappi 
@Slick

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt (7/6/19)

Happy birthday
@Pappi 
@Slick 

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (7/6/19)

Happy Birthday 

@Pappi 
@Slick 

Hope you have a fantastic day!

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (7/6/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Pappi 
@Slick 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (7/6/19)

Happy birthday!  

@Pappi 
@Slick

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (7/6/19)

@Pappi
@Slick

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (7/6/19)

@Pappi
@Slick
CONGRATULATIONS 
EAT LOTS OF CAKE
DRINK BEER AND NEVER FEAR!

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (7/6/19)

Happy birthday

@Slick and @Pappi 

May you have a lovely birthday and weekend!

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (8/6/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Shahin 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/6/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Shahin 

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## lesvaches (8/6/19)

Happy Birthday!
@Shahin

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (8/6/19)

Happy Birthday 

@Shahin 

Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (8/6/19)

@Shahin 

Have a super great day!

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (8/6/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Shahin 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (8/6/19)

@Shahin

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (8/6/19)

I hope you have a very Happy Birthday @Shahin .

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr (8/6/19)

Very happy birthday to you @Shahin.
Hope you have a great day

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (8/6/19)

@Shahin

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (8/6/19)

@Shahin
CONGRATULATIONS!
HAVE A HAPPY WEEKEND.

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (9/6/19)

Happy Birthday 
@BobZ_1989 
@MrGSmokeFree 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/6/19)

Happy Birthday 
@BobZ_1989 
@MrGSmokeFree 

May you both have an awesome day!

Hey wait a minute? Did I just wish myself Happy Birthday

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4 | Funny 6


----------



## lesvaches (9/6/19)

Happy Birthday!
@BobZ_1989
@MrGSmokeFree

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (9/6/19)

Happy birthday 

@BobZ_1989 @MrGSmokeFree 
Have yourself a super Sunday take care enjoy your day

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (9/6/19)

Happy Birthday

@MrGSmokeFree - dedicated member !

@BobZ_1989 

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt (9/6/19)

Happy Birthday

@BobZ_1989
@MrGSmokeFree

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (9/6/19)

@BobZ_1989 
@MrGSmokeFree

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (9/6/19)

Happy Birthday 

@BobZ_1989

_*And a special Birthday shout out to 
@MrGSmokeFree*_ 

Have a SUPER AWESOME DAY !

Reactions: Like 10 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (9/6/19)

Happy Birthday

@BobZ_1989 AND

A special Birthday message to
@MrGSmokeFree 

Have a great day guys!

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (9/6/19)

Happy Birthday 
@BobZ_1989 
@MrGSmokeFree 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (9/6/19)

@BobZ_1989


and some extra special wishes to 

@MrGSmokeFree - thanks for your contributions

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr (9/6/19)

Happy birthday
@BobZ_1989 

And a super extra size happy birthday wish to @MrGSmokeFree 

Hope you both have an awesome day

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (9/6/19)

@BobZ_1989--Bob wishing you a nearly belated is better than none - correct?
@MrGSmokeFree --To my fellow joker and mad hatter - I hope you had a pleasant day .May joy and fun always be on your way!

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (9/6/19)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> Happy Birthday
> @BobZ_1989
> @MrGSmokeFree
> 
> ...


THAST'S the way to do it !!

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/6/19)

ARYANTO said:


> @BobZ_1989--Bob wishing you a nearly belated is better than none - correct?
> @MrGSmokeFree --To my fellow joker and mad hatter - I hope you had a pleasant day .May joy and fun always be on your way!


Thank you for the kind words @ARYANTO

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Dubz (10/6/19)

Happy Birthday 
@notna 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/6/19)

Happy Birthday 
@notna 

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Room Fogger (10/6/19)

Happy Birthday 
@notna 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## lesvaches (10/6/19)

Happy Birthday!
@notna

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## hot.chillie35 (10/6/19)

Happy Birthday 

@notna 

Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Chanelr (10/6/19)

Very happy birthday to you @notna.
Hope you have a great day

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Willyza (10/6/19)

@notna

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Resistance (10/6/19)

@notna 

Have a super great day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (10/6/19)

Happy Birthday 

@notna

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## ddk1979 (10/6/19)

@notna

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ARYANTO (10/6/19)

@notna congratulations - may you haveflowers everyday along your year.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Dubz (11/6/19)

Happy Birthday 
@darryn.britton 
@Jebula999 
@kingdheaklan 
@LFC 
@Michael van Jaarsveld 
@Richio 
@tiaan123 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/6/19)

Happy Birthday 

@darryn.britton 
@Jebula999 
@kingdheaklan 
@LFC 
@Michael van Jaarsveld 
@Richio 
@tiaan123 

May you all have a awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (11/6/19)

Happy Birthday 
@darryn.britton 
@Jebula999 
@kingdheaklan 
@LFC 
@Michael van Jaarsveld 
@Richio 
@tiaan123 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr (11/6/19)

Very happy birthday to all of you.
@darryn.britton 
@Jebula999 
@kingdheaklan 
@LFC 
@Michael van Jaarsveld 
@tiaan123 

And an extra happy for
@Richio 

Have a great day

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (11/6/19)

Wishing you all a very Happy Birthday 

@darryn.britton 
@Jebula999 
@kingdheaklan 
@LFC 
@Michael van Jaarsveld 
@Richio 
@tiaan123

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (11/6/19)

@darryn.britton 
@Jebula999 
@kingdheaklan 
@LFC 
@Michael van Jaarsveld 
@Richio 
@tiaan123

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt (11/6/19)

Happy birthday 

@darryn.britton 
@Jebula999 
@kingdheaklan 
@LFC 
@Michael van Jaarsveld 
@Richio 
@tiaan123

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cornelius (11/6/19)

Happy Birthday 

@darryn.britton 
@Jebula999 
@kingdheaklan 
@LFC 
@Michael van Jaarsveld 
@tiaan123 

And a extra Happy Happy to @Richio

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (11/6/19)

Happy birthday

@darryn.britton , @Jebula999 
@LFC , @kingdheaklan 
@Michael van Jaarsveld , @tiaan123 

And to @Richio from BLCK VAPOUR!

Have a great day and hope you all get spoiled!

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (11/6/19)

Happy Birthday 

@darryn.britton 
@Jebula999 
@kingdheaklan 
@LFC 
@Michael van Jaarsveld 
@Richio 
@tiaan123 

Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (11/6/19)

@darryn.britton 
@Jebula999 
@kingdheaklan 
@LFC 
@Michael van Jaarsveld 
@Richio 
@tiaan123 

Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## lesvaches (11/6/19)

Happy Birthday!
@darryn.britton
@Jebula999
@kingdheaklan
@LFC
@Michael van Jaarsveld
@Richio
@tiaan123

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jebula999 (11/6/19)

Thank you for the wishes everyone

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (11/6/19)

A very happy birthday to
@darryn.britton @Jebula999 @kingdheaklan @LFC @Michael van Jaarsveld @Richio @tiaan123 hope you guys have an amazing day keeping warm vaping on ​

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (11/6/19)

@darryn.britton
@Jebula999
@kingdheaklan
@LFC
@Michael van Jaarsveld
@Richio
@tiaan123

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (12/6/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Constantbester 
@ettiennedj 
@I-like_to-vape 
@Largo 
@sideshowruki 
@X-Calibre786 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/6/19)

Happy Birthday 

@Constantbester
@ettiennedj
@I-like_to-vape
@Largo
@sideshowruki
@X-Calibre786

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt (12/6/19)

Happy Birthday 

@Constantbester 
@ettiennedj 
@I-like_to-vape 
@Largo 
@sideshowruki 
@X-Calibre786 

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (12/6/19)

_*Happy Birthday *_

@ettiennedj 
@I-like_to-vape 
@Largo 
@sideshowruki 
@X-Calibre786 

*And a SPECIAL BIRTHDAY SHOUT OUT to @Constantbester .. Enjoy ur Birthday! *

Have a super awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (12/6/19)

@ettiennedj 
@I-like_to-vape 
@Largo 
@sideshowruki 
@X-Calibre786 

A Special Birthday Wish to@Constantbester .. Enjoy

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (12/6/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Constantbester 
@ettiennedj 
@I-like_to-vape 
@Largo 
@sideshowruki 
@X-Calibre786 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (12/6/19)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Constantbester 
@ettiennedj 
@I-like_to-vape 
@Largo 
@sideshowruki 
@X-Calibre786

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## lesvaches (12/6/19)

Happy Birthday!
@Constantbester 
@ettiennedj 
@I-like_to-vape 
@Largo 
@sideshowruki 
@X-Calibre786

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (12/6/19)

@Constantbester 
@ettiennedj 
@I-like_to-vape 
@Largo 
@sideshowruki 
@X-Calibre786

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (12/6/19)

Wishing you all a very Happy Birthday 

@Constantbester 
@ettiennedj 
@I-like_to-vape 
@Largo 
@sideshowruki 
@X-Calibre786

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cornelius (12/6/19)

Happy Birthday!
@Constantbester 
@ettiennedj 
@I-like_to-vape 
@Largo 
@sideshowruki 
@X-Calibre786

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (12/6/19)

Happy Birthday @Constantbester , @ettiennedj , @I-like_to-vape , @Largo , @sideshowruki and @X-Calibre786 

I hope you have a good one !

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (12/6/19)

Happy birthday everyone!!



@Constantbester , @ettiennedj , @I-like_to-vape , @Largo , @sideshowruki and @X-Calibre786

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## X-Calibre786 (12/6/19)

Thanks guys!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6


----------



## Chanelr (12/6/19)

Happy birthday
@ettiennedj 
@I-like_to-vape 
@Largo 
@sideshowruki 
@X-Calibre786 

And a supersize birthday wish for
@Constantbester 

Hope you all have a great day

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy (12/6/19)

A very Special and HAppy Birthday guys... May this be a day that you never forget
@ettiennedj @I-like_to-vape @Largo @sideshowruki @X-Calibre786 @Constantbester

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (12/6/19)

@Constantbester - _special birthday wishes to the King of "likes"_
@ettiennedj
@I-like_to-vape
@Largo
@sideshowruki
@X-Calibre786

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 2


----------



## Dubz (13/6/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Hardy8311 
@T.Khan 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr (13/6/19)

Happy birthday
@Hardy8311 
@T.Khan 
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (13/6/19)

Wishing you both a very Happy birthday.

@Hardy8311 
@T.Khan

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/6/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Hardy8311 
@T.Khan 

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (13/6/19)

@Hardy8311 
@T.Khan

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## lesvaches (13/6/19)

Happy Birthday!
@Hardy8311 
@T.Khan

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## ddk1979 (13/6/19)

@Hardy8311
@T.Khan

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Largo (13/6/19)

Thanks friends. I was very pleased!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## ARYANTO (13/6/19)

*Happy birthday to all the forgotten ones *-I had to spent some time to try to get me back to normal ,
hope you all had a fab day

@Constantbester - thanx for being a friend and help with my mods when I hit stupid
@ettiennedj
@I-like_to-vape
@Largo
@sideshowruki
@X-Calibre786
@darryn.britton
@Jebula999
@kingdheaklan
@LFC
@Michael van Jaarsveld
@Richio
@tiaan123
@notna

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (14/6/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Daniel Saaiman 
@Vapeneros 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Vapeneros (14/6/19)

Dubz said:


> Happy Birthday
> @Daniel Saaiman
> @Vapeneros
> Have a super day!


Thanks a lot bro.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/6/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Daniel Saaiman 
@Vapeneros 

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (14/6/19)

Wishing you both a very Happy Birthday .

@Daniel Saaiman 
@Vapeneros

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## hot.chillie35 (14/6/19)

Happy Belated Special Birthday Wish to @Largo. 

Hope u had an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## hot.chillie35 (14/6/19)

Belated Birthday Shout Outs to

@Hardy8311 
@T.Khan 

Hope u all had a fantastic day!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## hot.chillie35 (14/6/19)

Happy Birthday 

@Daniel Saaiman 
@Vapeneros 

Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Resistance (14/6/19)

Happy Belated Birthday 

@Hardy8311
@T.Khan

Hope you had an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Resistance (14/6/19)

@Daniel Saaiman 
@Vapeneros 

Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## lesvaches (14/6/19)

Happy Birthday!
@Daniel Saaiman 
@Vapeneros

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Chanelr (14/6/19)

Happy birthday
@Daniel Saaiman 
@Vapeneros 
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Willyza (14/6/19)

@Daniel Saaiman 
@Vapeneros

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (14/6/19)

Happy birthday @Daniel Saaiman 
@Vapeneros hope u guys have a fantastic day n a very happy belated birthday @Constantbester so sorry I have been so busy with work lately

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## ddk1979 (14/6/19)

@Daniel Saaiman
@Vapeneros

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Vapeneros (14/6/19)

ddk1979 said:


> View attachment 169243
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot bro.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## JurgensSt (14/6/19)

@Daniel Saaiman
@Vapeneros

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## ARYANTO (14/6/19)

@Daniel Saaiman
@Vapeneros
Long weekend birthday....crystal ball predicts....    ... happy birthday folks @!

Reactions: Like 7 | Funny 1


----------



## Dubz (15/6/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Ckesigen 
@Zodiac 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/6/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Ckesigen 
@Zodiac 

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Willyza (15/6/19)

@Ckesigen 
@Zodiac

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (15/6/19)

Good morning and a super happy birthday to @Ckesigen and @Zodiac hope yo urll have a fabulous long weekend take care many more wishes have a great day

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (15/6/19)

Wishing you both a very Happy Birthday.

@Ckesigen 
@Zodiac

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Silver (15/6/19)

Happy birthday

@Zodiac - very longstanding member here
@Ckesigen 

Have a great day and long weekend!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Room Fogger (15/6/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Ckesigen 
@Zodiac 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## hot.chillie35 (15/6/19)

Happy Birthday

@Ckesigen
@Zodiac

Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Resistance (15/6/19)

@Ckesigen 
@Zodiac 

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Chanelr (15/6/19)

Very happy birthday to you
@Ckesigen 
@Zodiac 
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## ddk1979 (15/6/19)

@Ckesigen
@Zodiac

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Hooked (15/6/19)

@Zodiac Wishing you many happy vapes on your birthday!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Dubz (16/6/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Vape Projects 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/6/19)

Happy Birthday 

@Vape Projects 

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (16/6/19)

Happy Birthday @Vape Projects . Have a fantastic day.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## hot.chillie35 (16/6/19)

Happy Birthday 

@Vape Projects 

Have urself an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Resistance (16/6/19)

@Vape Projects 

Have a super great day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Room Fogger (16/6/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Vape Projects 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Willyza (16/6/19)

@Vape Projects

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Chanelr (16/6/19)

Happy birthday
@Vape Projects 
Have a great day.

And Happy Fathersday to all the dads on the forum. Hope you all get spoilt❤

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (16/6/19)

@Vape Projects

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## ARYANTO (16/6/19)

@Ckesigen 
@Zodiac





HAPPY BIRTHDAY BOYS!!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Vape Projects (16/6/19)

Thanks a lot guys ......

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6


----------



## Dubz (17/6/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Bronnie 
@Raslin 
@Spyker41771 
@Wdnsdy 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/6/19)

Happy Birthday 

@Bronnie 
@Raslin 
@Spyker41771 
@Wdnsdy 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## hot.chillie35 (17/6/19)

Happy Birthday 

@Bronnie 
@Raslin 
@Spyker41771 
@Wdnsdy 

Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Resistance (17/6/19)

Happy Birthday 

@Bronnie 
@Raslin 
@Spyker41771 
@Wdnsdy 

Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Willyza (17/6/19)

@Bronnie 
@Raslin 
@Spyker41771 
@Wdnsdy

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (17/6/19)

Wishing you all a very Happy Birthday.

@Bronnie 
@Raslin 
@Spyker41771 
@Wdnsdy

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Room Fogger (17/6/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Bronnie 
@Raslin 
@Spyker41771 
@Wdnsdy 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Silver (17/6/19)

Happy Birthday

@Raslin - long time member here
@Bronnie , @Spyker41771 , @Wdnsdy

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## JurgensSt (17/6/19)

Happy Bday

@Bronnie 
@Raslin 
@Spyker41771 
@Wdnsdy 

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Chanelr (17/6/19)

Happy birthday
@Bronnie 
@Raslin 
@Spyker41771 
@Wdnsdy 
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## ddk1979 (17/6/19)

@Bronnie
@Raslin
@Spyker41771
@Wdnsdy

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## ARYANTO (17/6/19)

@Bronnie
@Raslin
@Spyker41771
@Wdnsdy
I hope you all had a MAD MONDAY!!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Raslin (18/6/19)

Thanks for all the wishes Folks, much appreciated.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## Dubz (18/6/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Ghanim 
@Nabeel Jogee 
@Samdawolf 
@VapeMachine_RSA 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/6/19)

Happy Birthday 

@Ghanim 
@Nabeel Jogee 
@Samdawolf 
@VapeMachine_RSA 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## hot.chillie35 (18/6/19)

Happy Birthday 

@Ghanim 
@Nabeel Jogee 
@Samdawolf 
@VapeMachine_RSA 

Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Resistance (18/6/19)

@Ghanim 
@Nabeel Jogee 
@Samdawolf 
@VapeMachine_RSA 

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Room Fogger (18/6/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Ghanim 
@Nabeel Jogee 
@Samdawolf 
@VapeMachine_RSA 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Silver (18/6/19)

Happy birthday

@Ghanim , @Nabeel Jogee 

@VapeMachine_RSA , @Samdawolf 

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## JurgensSt (18/6/19)

@Ghanim 
@Nabeel Jogee 
@VapeMachine_RSA 
@Samdawolf

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Chanelr (18/6/19)

Happy birthday
@Ghanim 
@Nabeel Jogee 
@Samdawolf 
@VapeMachine_RSA 
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Willyza (18/6/19)

@Ghanim 
@Nabeel Jogee 
@Samdawolf 
@VapeMachine_RSA

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## lesvaches (18/6/19)

Happy Birthday!
@Ckesigen
@Zodiac

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## lesvaches (18/6/19)

Happy Birthday!
@Vape Projects

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## lesvaches (18/6/19)

Happy Birthday!
@Bronnie
@Raslin
@Spyker41771
@Wdnsdy

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## lesvaches (18/6/19)

Happy Birthday!
@Ghanim
@Nabeel Jogee
@Samdawolf
@VapeMachine_RSA

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Samdawolf (18/6/19)

Thanks ppl...have a good day further

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## Hooked (18/6/19)

Happy birthday everyone! 

 

@Ghanim 
@Nabeel Jogee 
@Samdawolf 
@VapeMachine_RSA

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (18/6/19)

Happy Birthday 

@Ghanim 
@Nabeel Jogee 
@Samdawolf 
@VapeMachine_RSA 

Have a fantastic day.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Ghanim (18/6/19)

thanks all
may your wick always be fresh and your coils glow evenly, from inside-out

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6


----------



## ddk1979 (18/6/19)

@Ghanim
@Nabeel Jogee
@Samdawolf
@VapeMachine_RSA

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## ARYANTO (18/6/19)

@Ghanimand and @Nabeel Jogee
were walking through the big @VapeMachine_RSA , suddenly
@Samdawolf jumped out from behind the RED PILL storage tank,
HA!!!, you should have seen @Nabeel Jogee jog! We are still looking for@Ghanimand...
Gang , hope you all had a fabulous day , take care .

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Dubz (19/6/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Alex_123 
@Zahier Abrahams 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/6/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Alex_123 
@Zahier Abrahams 

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## hot.chillie35 (19/6/19)

Happy Birthday 

@Alex_123 
@Zahier Abrahams 

Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Resistance (19/6/19)

@Alex_123 
@Zahier Abrahams 

Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Room Fogger (19/6/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Alex_123 
@Zahier Abrahams 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Willyza (19/6/19)

@Alex_123 
@Zahier Abrahams

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Chanelr (19/6/19)

Happy birthday
@Alex_123 
@Zahier Abrahams 
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## lesvaches (19/6/19)

Happy Birthday!
@Alex_123 
@Zahier Abrahams

Reactions: Like 10 | Agree 1


----------



## ddk1979 (19/6/19)

@Alex_123
@Zahier Abrahams

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ARYANTO (19/6/19)

Hope you had a happy birthday

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Dubz (20/6/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Allan 
@Bumblebabe 
@DEONROBBIE 
@RenaldoRheeder 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/6/19)

Happy Birthday 

@Allan
@Bumblebabe May @BumbleBee spoil you today
@DEONROBBIE
@RenaldoRheeder

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## hot.chillie35 (20/6/19)

Happy Birthday 

@Allan 
@Bumblebabe 
@DEONROBBIE 
@RenaldoRheeder 

Have a super awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Resistance (20/6/19)

@Allan 
@Bumblebabe 
@DEONROBBIE 
@RenaldoRheeder 

Have a Great day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## JurgensSt (20/6/19)

Happy birthday 

@Allan 
@Bumblebabe 
@DEONROBBIE 
@RenaldoRheeder


Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (20/6/19)

Wishing you all a very Happy Birthday.

@Allan
@Bumblebabe May 
@DEONROBBIE
@RenaldoRheeder

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Hooked (20/6/19)

Happy birthday everyone and especially to @Bumblebabe and @RenaldoRheeder 

@Allan 
@Bumblebabe 
@DEONROBBIE 
@RenaldoRheeder

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## lesvaches (20/6/19)

Happy Birthday!
@Allan
@Bumblebabe
@DEONROBBIE
@RenaldoRheeder

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Willyza (20/6/19)

@Allan 
@Bumblebabe 
@DEONROBBIE 
@RenaldoRheeder

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Room Fogger (20/6/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Allan 
@Bumblebabe 
@DEONROBBIE 
@RenaldoRheeder 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Chanelr (20/6/19)

Happy birthday
@Allan 
@Bumblebabe 
@DEONROBBIE 
@RenaldoRheeder 
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ddk1979 (20/6/19)

@Allan
@Bumblebabe
@DEONROBBIE
@RenaldoRheeder

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Cornelius (20/6/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Allan 
@Bumblebabe 
@DEONROBBIE 
@RenaldoRheeder A special wish to the gentleman of the forum.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ARYANTO (20/6/19)

@Allan
@Bumblebabe
@DEONROBBIE
@RenaldoRheeder




Hope you guys had a great day !

Reactions: Like 10 | Funny 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (21/6/19)

Thank you every one for the birthday wishes for yesterday - you made my day special 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 6


----------



## Dubz (21/6/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Azijap 
@Deckie 
@incredible_hullk 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/6/19)

Happy Birthday 

@Azijap 
@Deckie 
@incredible_hullk 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## lesvaches (21/6/19)

Happy Birthday!
@Azijap
@Deckie
@incredible_hullk

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## hot.chillie35 (21/6/19)

Happy Birthday 

@Azijap 
@Deckie 
@incredible_hullk 

Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Resistance (21/6/19)

@Azijap 
@Deckie 
@incredible_hullk 

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Room Fogger (21/6/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Azijap 
@Deckie 
@incredible_hullk 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Chanelr (21/6/19)

Happy Birthday
@Azijap 
@Deckie 
@incredible_hullk 
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## SAVaper (21/6/19)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Azijap 
@Deckie 
@incredible_hullk 

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## JurgensSt (21/6/19)

Happy Bday

@Azijap 
@Deckie 
@incredible_hullk 

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (21/6/19)

Wishing you all a very Happy Birthday.

@Azijap 
@Deckie 
@incredible_hullk

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Willyza (21/6/19)

@incredible_hullk


@Azijap 
@Deckie

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ddk1979 (21/6/19)

@Azijap
@Deckie
@incredible_hullk

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ARYANTO (21/6/19)

@Azijap
@Deckie
@incredible_hullk
Friday ! PARTY WEEKEND - HAVE
A GREAT ONE .

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Dubz (22/6/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Pushka 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/6/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Pushka 

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## hot.chillie35 (22/6/19)

Happy Birthday 

@Pushka 

Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Resistance (22/6/19)

@Pushka 

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (22/6/19)

Happy birthday @Pushka have a fabulous day take care

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## lesvaches (22/6/19)

Happy Birthday!
@Pushka

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (22/6/19)

Happy birthday @Pushka

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Room Fogger (22/6/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Pushka 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Willyza (22/6/19)

@Pushka

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Chanelr (22/6/19)

Very happy birthday to you
@Pushka 
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ddk1979 (22/6/19)

@Pushka

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ARYANTO (22/6/19)

@Pushka - to the lonely birthday person ,
HAPPY BIRTHDAY

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## JurgensSt (22/6/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Pushka 

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## SAVaper (22/6/19)

Happy birthday @Pushka

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Chanelr (23/6/19)

Wishing you all a relaxing Sunday

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## XtaCy VapeZ (23/6/19)

Chanelr said:


> Wishing you all a relaxing Sunday


And you

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## ARYANTO (23/6/19)

Have a lovely Sunday , too cold to frolic outside ,pancake weather for sure .

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Dubz (24/6/19)

Happy Birthday 
@AdrianW 
@AZAM-ZN 
@BansheeZA 
@Viper12 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/6/19)

Happy Birthday 

@AdrianW 
@AZAM-ZN 
@BansheeZA 
@Viper12 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## SAVaper (24/6/19)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@AdrianW 
@AZAM-ZN 
@BansheeZA 
@Viper12 

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Willyza (24/6/19)

@AdrianW 
@AZAM-ZN 
@BansheeZA 
@Viper12

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## hot.chillie35 (24/6/19)

Happy Birthday 

@AdrianW 
@AZAM-ZN 
@BansheeZA 
@Viper12 

Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Resistance (24/6/19)

@AdrianW 
@AZAM-ZN 
@BansheeZA 
@Viper12 

Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Room Fogger (24/6/19)

Happy Birthday 
@AdrianW 
@AZAM-ZN 
@BansheeZA 
@Viper12 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Chanelr (24/6/19)

Happy birthday
@AdrianW 
@AZAM-ZN 
@BansheeZA 
@Viper12 
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (24/6/19)

Wishing you all a very Happy Birthday 

@AdrianW 
@AZAM-ZN 
@BansheeZA 
@Viper12

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## lesvaches (24/6/19)

Happy Birthday!
@AdrianW
@AZAM-ZN
@BansheeZA
@Viper12

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ddk1979 (24/6/19)

@AdrianW
@AZAM-ZN
@BansheeZA
@Viper12

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ARYANTO (24/6/19)

@AdrianW
@AZAM-ZN
@BansheeZA
@Viper12
hope your Monday wasn't too blue 
congratulations to you

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## BansheeZA (24/6/19)

Thanx to all 

Sent from my H3213 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4


----------



## Dubz (25/6/19)

Happy Birthday 
@JuanDre' 
@M.Adhir 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/6/19)

Happy Birthday 
@JuanDre' 
@M.Adhir 

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Silver (25/6/19)

Happy birthday

@M.Adhir and @JuanDre' 

Have a fab day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## SAVaper (25/6/19)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@JuanDre' 
@M.Adhir

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (25/6/19)

Happy Birthday 


@JuanDre' 
@M.Adhir

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Chanelr (25/6/19)

Happy birthday
@JuanDre' 
@M.Adhir 
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Room Fogger (25/6/19)

Happy Birthday 
@JuanDre' 
@M.Adhir 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## lesvaches (25/6/19)

Happy Birthday!
@JuanDre'
@M.Adhir

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## hot.chillie35 (25/6/19)

Happy Birthday 

@JuanDre' 
@M.Adhir 

Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Resistance (25/6/19)

@JuanDre' 
@M.Adhir 

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Willyza (25/6/19)

@JuanDre' 
@M.Adhir

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ddk1979 (25/6/19)

@JuanDre'
@M.Adhir

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## JurgensSt (25/6/19)

Happy Bday

@JuanDre'
@M.Adhir

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ARYANTO (25/6/19)

@JuanDre'
@M.Adhir
Congratulations guys , hope it was nice .

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Dubz (26/6/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Oupa 
@popcorn_skollie 
@Vape Hyper 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/6/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Oupa the LEGEND from Vapour Mountain 
@popcorn_skollie 
@Vape Hyper 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (26/6/19)

Happy birthday

@popcorn_skollie 
@Vape Hyper - supporting vendor! 

and a special birthday wish to a long time supporter and solid member of the vaping community @Oupa - from Vapour Mountain

Hope you have a fabulous day!

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt (26/6/19)

@Oupa 
@popcorn_skollie 
@Vape Hyper

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (26/6/19)

@Oupa 
@popcorn_skollie 
@Vape Hyper

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr (26/6/19)

Happy birthday
@popcorn_skollie 
@Vape Hyper 

And a supersized extra birthday wish to @Oupa 

Have a great day

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (26/6/19)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Oupa 
@popcorn_skollie 
@Vape Hyper

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## lesvaches (26/6/19)

Happy Birthday!
@Oupa
@popcorn_skollie
@Vape Hyper

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (26/6/19)

Happy Birthday.

@Oupa
@popcorn_skollie
@Vape Hyper

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (26/6/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Oupa 
@popcorn_skollie 
@Vape Hyper 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## HPBotha (26/6/19)

Happy B day @Oupa!!!

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (26/6/19)

@Oupa
@popcorn_skollie
@Vape Hyper

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (26/6/19)

Happy Birthday 

@Oupa 
@popcorn_skollie 
@Vape Hyper 

Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (26/6/19)

@Oupa 
@popcorn_skollie 
@Vape Hyper 

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (26/6/19)

Happy birthday and all the best for the year ahead! 

@Oupa
@popcorn_skollie 
@Vape Hyper

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (27/6/19)

Happy birthday , hope you guys had an awesome day

@Oupa
@popcorn_skollie
@Vape Hyper
sorry I'm late

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (28/6/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Ayoob 
@De_Stroyer 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Willyza (28/6/19)

@Ayoob 
@De_Stroyer

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## hot.chillie35 (28/6/19)

Happy Birthday

@Ayoob 
@De_Stroyer 

Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Resistance (28/6/19)

@Ayoob 
@De_Stroyer 

Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/6/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Ayoob 
@De_Stroyer 

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Chanelr (28/6/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Ayoob 
@De_Stroyer 
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Room Fogger (28/6/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Ayoob 
@De_Stroyer 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (28/6/19)

Happy Friday Birthday 
@Ayoob 
@De_Stroyer 
Have a awesome day!!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (28/6/19)

Happy Birthday 

@Ayoob 
@De_Stroyer

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## lesvaches (28/6/19)

Happy Birthday!
@Ayoob
@De_Stroyer

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ddk1979 (28/6/19)

@Ayoob
@De_Stroyer

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## JurgensSt (28/6/19)

Happy birthday

@Ayoob
@De_Stroyer

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ARYANTO (28/6/19)

Hope you guys had a lekker birthday , a whole weekend to celebrate , yay!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Dubz (29/6/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Mzr 
@The vaper 
@zadiac 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 2


----------



## SAVaper (29/6/19)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Mzr 
@The vaper 
@zadiac 

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 2


----------



## Willyza (29/6/19)

@Mzr 
@The vaper 
@zadiac

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/6/19)

Happy Birthday 

@Mzr 
@The vaper 
@zadiac 

May you all have a awesome day!

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 2


----------



## Hooked (29/6/19)

Happy birthday! Hope you have a great day! 

@Mzr
@The vaper
@zadiac

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (29/6/19)

Happy Birthday

@Mzr 
@The vaper 
@zadiac

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 2


----------



## Silver (29/6/19)

Happy Birthday 

@Mzr 
@The vaper 

And a special wish to @zadiac - member of our Admin and Mod Team!

Have a super day and weekend!

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 2


----------



## zadiac (29/6/19)

Silver said:


> Happy Birthday
> 
> @Mzr
> @The vaper
> ...



Thank you everyone and @Silver. As usual I forgot my own birthday until I opened up Ecigssa and saw the alerts......lol. Usually I only remember when my brother phones me......hahaha.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (29/6/19)

Happy Birthday 

@Mzr 
@The vaper 
@zadiac 

Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 2


----------



## Resistance (29/6/19)

@Mzr 
@The vaper 
@zadiac 

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## lesvaches (29/6/19)

Happy Birthday!
@Mzr
@The vaper
@zadiac

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mollie (29/6/19)

Thanks to all the birthday wishes and happy birthday to @Mzr and @zadia

Have an awesome day and remember 
Smoking is dead, Vape on



Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 5 | Thanks 2


----------



## Room Fogger (29/6/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Mzr 
@The vaper 
@zadiac 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (29/6/19)

Happy Birthday @Mzr , @The vaper and @zadiac 

Have a good one guys ! Best wishes for the year ahead.

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt (29/6/19)

Happy Birthday 

@Mzr 
@The vaper 
@zadiac 

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 2


----------



## Chanelr (29/6/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Mzr 
@The vaper 
@zadiac 
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 2


----------



## ddk1979 (29/6/19)

@Mzr
@The vaper
@zadiac

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 2


----------



## Dubz (30/6/19)

Happy Birthday 
@herb1 
@Mujahid Padayachy 
@Soutie 
@ThinusRoos 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/6/19)

Happy Birthday 

@herb1 
@Mujahid Padayachy 
@Soutie 
@ThinusRoos 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## SAVaper (30/6/19)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@herb1 
@Mujahid Padayachy 
@Soutie 
@ThinusRoos 

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## JurgensSt (30/6/19)

Happy birthday 

@herb1 
@Mujahid Padayachy 
@Soutie 
@ThinusRoos 

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Chanelr (30/6/19)

Happy Birthday
@herb1 
@Mujahid Padayachy 
@Soutie 
@ThinusRoos 
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Room Fogger (30/6/19)

Happy Birthday 
@herb1 
@Mujahid Padayachy 
@Soutie 
@ThinusRoos 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Mollie (30/6/19)

Happy birthday to all
@herb1 
@Mujahid Padayachy 
@Soutie 
@ThinusRoos 
Have a nice day


Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Hooked (30/6/19)

Happy birthday everyone - have a vaping good day!


@herb1 
@Mujahid Padayachy 
@Soutie 
@ThinusRoos

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (30/6/19)

Wishing you all a very Happy Birthday.

@herb1 
@Mujahid Padayachy 
@Soutie 
@ThinusRoos

Reactions: Like 9 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (30/6/19)

Happy Birthday 

@herb1 , @Soutie 

@Mujahid Padayachy , @ThinusRoos 

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Willyza (30/6/19)

@herb1 
@Mujahid Padayachy 
@Soutie 
@ThinusRoos

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## lesvaches (30/6/19)

Happy Birthday!
@herb1
@Mujahid Padayachy
@Soutie
@ThinusRoos

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## ARYANTO (30/6/19)

@herb1
@Mujahid Padayachy
@Soutie
@ThinusRoos
CONGRATULATIONS ,hope you all have a peaceful Sunday !

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## hot.chillie35 (30/6/19)

Happy Birthday

@herb1
@Mujahid Padayachy
@Soutie
@ThinusRoos

Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 9 | Useful 1


----------



## Resistance (30/6/19)

@herb1 
@Mujahid Padayachy 
@Soutie 
@ThinusRoos 

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## ddk1979 (30/6/19)

@herb1
@Mujahid Padayachy
@Soutie
@ThinusRoos

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Mzr (30/6/19)

Hope everyone who celebrated their birthday this weekend had an awesome one and thanks to all for the wishes 
So to @herb1, @Mujahid Padayachy, @Soutie, @ThinusRoos,

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## Dubz (1/7/19)

Happy Birthday 
@KUDU 
@Naaiyaaz 
@smilelykumeenit 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/7/19)

Happy Birthday 

@KUDU 
@Naaiyaaz 
@smilelykumeenit 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (1/7/19)

Happy Birthday 

@KUDU 
@Naaiyaaz 
@smilelykumeenit 

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (1/7/19)

Happy Birthday 

@KUDU 
@Naaiyaaz 
@smilelykumeenit 

Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (1/7/19)

Happy Birthday 

@KUDU 
@Naaiyaaz 
@smilelykumeenit

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr (1/7/19)

Happy birthday
@KUDU 
@Naaiyaaz 
@smilelykumeenit 
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (1/7/19)

Happy Birthday 
@KUDU 
@Naaiyaaz 
@smilelykumeenit 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## lesvaches (1/7/19)

Happy Birthday!
@KUDU
@Naaiyaaz
@smilelykumeenit

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (1/7/19)

@KUDU 
@Naaiyaaz 
@smilelykumeenit

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## herb1 (1/7/19)

Thanks for the well wishes

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## ddk1979 (1/7/19)

@KUDU
@Naaiyaaz
@smilelykumeenit

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (1/7/19)

@KUDU 
@Naaiyaaz 
@smilelykumeenit 

Have a super awesome day!

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt (1/7/19)

Happy Bday

@KUDU
@Naaiyaaz
@smilelykumeenit

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (1/7/19)

@KUDU
@Naaiyaaz
@smilelykumeenit
Happy birthday to you all , hope the party was'nt too wild the weekend ?

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (1/7/19)

Late (but not belated) happy birthday wishes! Hope you all had a great day!


@herb1 
@Mujahid Padayachy 
@Soutie 
@ThinusRoos

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Dubz (2/7/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Gabonica 
@Harryssss 
@Ikiezela_cpt 
@Natheer Mallick 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/7/19)

Happy Birthday 

@Gabonica 
@Harryssss 
@Ikiezela_cpt 
@Natheer Mallick 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## hot.chillie35 (2/7/19)

Happy Birthday 

@Gabonica 
@Harryssss 
@Ikiezela_cpt 
@Natheer Mallick 

Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Resistance (2/7/19)

@Gabonica 
@Harryssss 
@Ikiezela_cpt 
@Natheer Mallick 

Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Willyza (2/7/19)

@Gabonica 
@Harryssss 
@Ikiezela_cpt 
@Natheer Mallick

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## lesvaches (2/7/19)

Happy Birthday!
@Gabonica
@Harryssss
@Ikiezela_cpt
@Natheer Mallick

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## SAVaper (2/7/19)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Gabonica 
@Harryssss 
@Ikiezela_cpt 
@Natheer Mallick

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Room Fogger (2/7/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Gabonica 
@Harryssss 
@Ikiezela_cpt 
@Natheer Mallick 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Natheer Mallick (2/7/19)

Thanks everyone

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## Chanelr (2/7/19)

Happy birthday
@Gabonica 
@Harryssss 
@Ikiezela_cpt 
@Natheer Mallick 
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (2/7/19)

Wishing you all a very Happy Birthday.

@Gabonica 
@Harryssss 
@Ikiezela_cpt 
@Natheer Mallick

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## ddk1979 (2/7/19)

@Gabonica
@Harryssss
@Ikiezela_cpt
@Natheer Mallick

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## ARYANTO (2/7/19)

Hope you all had a beautiful [cold] Tuesday birthday ! Congratulations .
@Gabonica
@Harryssss
@Ikiezela_cpt
@Natheer Mallick

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Dubz (3/7/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Chukin'Vape 
@DamianTyczy 
@DanielSLP 
@Dr Phil 
@Justin223 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/7/19)

Happy Birthday 

@Chukin'Vape 
@DamianTyczy 
@DanielSLP 
@Dr Phil 
@Justin223 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## lesvaches (3/7/19)

Happy Birthday!
@Chukin'Vape
@DamianTyczy
@DanielSLP
@Dr Phil
@Justin223
@CeeJay

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Silver (3/7/19)

Happy birthday


@Chukin'Vape - DIY expert from The Fog Vlog !
@DamianTyczy , @DanielSLP , @Justin223 
And a special wish to long time member and Vape King manager @Dr Phil !

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (3/7/19)

Happy Birthday

@Chukin'Vape 
@DamianTyczy 
@DanielSLP 
@Dr Phil 
@Justin223 

Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Resistance (3/7/19)

@Chukin'Vape 
@DamianTyczy 
@DanielSLP 
@Dr Phil 
@Justin223 

Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Chanelr (3/7/19)

Happy birthday
@Chukin'Vape 
@DamianTyczy 
@DanielSLP 
@Dr Phil 
@Justin223 
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (3/7/19)

Happy Birthday 

@Chukin'Vape 
@DamianTyczy 
@DanielSLP 
@Dr Phil 
@Justin223

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## SAVaper (3/7/19)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Chukin'Vape 
@DamianTyczy 
@DanielSLP 
@Dr Phil 
@Justin223 

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Room Fogger (3/7/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Chukin'Vape 
@DamianTyczy 
@DanielSLP 
@Dr Phil 
@Justin223 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## ddk1979 (3/7/19)

@Chukin'Vape
@DamianTyczy
@DanielSLP
@Dr Phil
@Justin223

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Cornelius (3/7/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Chukin'Vape 
@DamianTyczy 
@DanielSLP 
@Dr Phil 
@Justin223

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## JurgensSt (3/7/19)

Happy Birthday 


@Chukin'Vape 
@DamianTyczy 
@DanielSLP 
@Dr Phil 
@Justin223

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## StompieZA (3/7/19)

@Chukin'Vape
@DamianTyczy
@DanielSLP
@Dr Phil
@Justin223

Happy Birthday Guys!!!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## ARYANTO (3/7/19)

* Happy Birthday!*
@Chukin'Vape
@DamianTyczy
@DanielSLP
@Dr Phil
@Justin223
@CeeJay

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Chanelr (4/7/19)

Aw no birthdays? 
Have a great day everyone

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (4/7/19)



Reactions: Like 9


----------



## ARYANTO (4/7/19)

No happy b/day ?
so happy 4th of July!!!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Dubz (5/7/19)

Happy Birthday 
@jakemaxwell806 
@mots01 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/7/19)

Happy Birthday 
@jakemaxwell806 
@mots01 

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## SAVaper (5/7/19)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@jakemaxwell806 
@mots01 

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Chanelr (5/7/19)

Happy birthday
@jakemaxwell806 
@mots01 
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Room Fogger (5/7/19)

Happy Birthday 
@jakemaxwell806 
@mots01 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Willyza (5/7/19)

@jakemaxwell806 
@mots01

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (5/7/19)

Wishing you both a very Happy Birthday.

@jakemaxwell806 
@mots01

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## JurgensSt (5/7/19)

Happy birthday 

@jakemaxwell806 
@mots01 

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## lesvaches (5/7/19)

Happy Birthday!
@jakemaxwell806
@mots01

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ddk1979 (5/7/19)

@jakemaxwell806
@mots01

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## hot.chillie35 (5/7/19)

Happy Birthday

@jakemaxwell806
@mots01

Have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Resistance (5/7/19)

@jakemaxwell806 
@mots01 

Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ARYANTO (5/7/19)

Happy Birthday 
@jakemaxwell806 
@mots01

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Dubz (6/7/19)

Happy Birthday 
@ivc_mixer 
@MartinDC 
@R87 
@StaticX 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/7/19)

Happy Birthday 

@ivc_mixer 
@MartinDC 
@R87 
@StaticX 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Willyza (6/7/19)

@ivc_mixer 
@MartinDC 
@R87 
@StaticX

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## lesvaches (6/7/19)

Happy Birthday!
@ivc_mixer
@MartinDC
@R87
@StaticX

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## SAVaper (6/7/19)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@ivc_mixer 
@MartinDC 
@R87 
@StaticX 

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Chanelr (6/7/19)

Happy birthday
@ivc_mixer 
@MartinDC 
@R87 
@StaticX 
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## JurgensSt (6/7/19)

Happy birthday


@ivc_mixer 
@MartinDC 
@R87 
@StaticX 

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Silver (6/7/19)

Happy birthday

@ivc_mixer ,
@R87 , @StaticX

And to @MartinDC - supporting vendor Reaver’s VapE-Liquids

Have a great day and weekend!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Room Fogger (6/7/19)

Happy Birthday 
@ivc_mixer 
@MartinDC 
@R87 
@StaticX 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ddk1979 (6/7/19)

@ivc_mixer
@MartinDC
@R87
@StaticX

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ARYANTO (6/7/19)

@ivc_mixer
@MartinDC
@R87
@StaticX
Congratulations ! Hope you all had a terrific day .

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Dubz (7/7/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Huffapuff 
@Runell 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/7/19)

Happy Birthday 

@Huffapuff 
@Runell 

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## SAVaper (7/7/19)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Huffapuff 
@Runell 

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (7/7/19)

Wishing you both a very Happy Birthday.

@Huffapuff 
@Runell

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## lesvaches (7/7/19)

Happy Birthday!
@Huffapuff
@Runell

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Willyza (7/7/19)

@Huffapuff 
@Runell

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Resistance (7/7/19)

@Huffapuff 
@Runell 

Have a super cool day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Room Fogger (7/7/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Huffapuff 
@Runell 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## hot.chillie35 (7/7/19)

Happy Birthday 

@Huffapuff 
@Runell 

Have a super awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Chanelr (7/7/19)

Happy birthday
@Huffapuff 
@Runell 
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## JurgensSt (7/7/19)

Happy birthday

@Huffapuff 
@Runell 

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ARYANTO (7/7/19)

@ivc_mixer
@MartinDC
@R87
@StaticX
Have a lazy Sunday birthday . Congrats !

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## ddk1979 (7/7/19)

@Huffapuff
@Runell

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Silver (7/7/19)

Happy birthday

@Huffapuff - longstanding member and contributor here
@Runell 

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Dubz (8/7/19)

Happy Birthday 
@allicat 
@Caseman 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/7/19)

Happy Birthday 
@allicat 
@Caseman 

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Willyza (8/7/19)

@allicat
@Caseman

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## hot.chillie35 (8/7/19)

Happy Birthday 

@allicat 
@Caseman 

Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Resistance (8/7/19)

@allicat
@Caseman

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Room Fogger (8/7/19)

Happy Birthday 
@allicat 
@Caseman 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## SAVaper (8/7/19)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@allicat 
@Caseman 

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## lesvaches (8/7/19)

Happy Birthday!
@allicat
@Caseman

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## JurgensSt (8/7/19)

Happy Birthday! 

@allicat
@Caseman

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Chanelr (8/7/19)

Happy birthday
@allicat 
@Caseman 
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (8/7/19)

Happy Birthday 

@allicat 
@Caseman 

Have a great day.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ddk1979 (8/7/19)

@allicat
@Caseman

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ARYANTO (8/7/19)

@allicat
@Caseman
Congratulations and Happy Birthday,
hope you 2 had a beautiful day .

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Dubz (9/7/19)

Happy Birthday 
@tekaluku 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## hot.chillie35 (9/7/19)

Happy Birthday 

@tekaluku 

Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/7/19)

Happy Birthday 
@tekaluku 

May you have a awesome day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Resistance (9/7/19)

@tekaluku 

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## SAVaper (9/7/19)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@tekaluku


Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Room Fogger (9/7/19)

Happy Birthday 
@tekaluku 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## JurgensSt (9/7/19)

Happy Birthday 

@tekaluku

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## lesvaches (9/7/19)

Happy Birthday!
@tekaluku

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (9/7/19)

Happy Birthday 

@tekaluku

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Willyza (9/7/19)

@tekaluku

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Chanelr (9/7/19)

Wishing you a very happy birthday
@tekaluku 
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## ddk1979 (9/7/19)

@tekaluku

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## ARYANTO (9/7/19)

@tekaluku
Hope you had a fab day , congratulations!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Dubz (10/7/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Cliff
@Iced6331 
@Mari 
@Richardrpg 
@zapeerbhay 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/7/19)

Happy Birthday 

@Cliff
@Iced6331 
@Mari 
@Richardrpg 
@zapeerbhay 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Silver (10/7/19)

Happy Birthday 

@Cliff , @Iced6331 

@Richardrpg , @zapeerbhay 

@Mari - from supporting vendor The E-Cig Inn in Toti!

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## @cliff (10/7/19)

Thanks All

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## hot.chillie35 (10/7/19)

Happy Birthday 

@Cliff
@Iced6331 
@Mari 
@Richardrpg 
@zapeerbhay 

Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Resistance (10/7/19)

@Cliff
@Iced6331 
@Mari 
@Richardrpg 
@zapeerbhay 

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Room Fogger (10/7/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Cliff
@Iced6331 
@Mari 
@Richardrpg 
@zapeerbhay 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## SAVaper (10/7/19)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Cliff
@Iced6331 
@Mari 
@Richardrpg 
@zapeerbhay


Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Willyza (10/7/19)

@Cliff
@Iced6331 
@Mari 
@Richardrpg 
@zapeerbhay

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## lesvaches (10/7/19)

Happy Birthday!
@Cliff
@Iced6331
@Mari
@Richardrpg
@zapeerbhay

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Chanelr (10/7/19)

Happy birthday
@Cliff
@Iced6331 
@Mari 
@Richardrpg 
@zapeerbhay 
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## ddk1979 (10/7/19)

@Cliff
@Iced6331
@Mari
@Richardrpg
@zapeerbhay

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## ARYANTO (10/7/19)

@Cliff
@Iced6331
@Mari
@Richardrpg
@zapeerbhay
Happy birthday , enjoy your midweek birthday!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Dubz (11/7/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Draconis7727 
@littlebrovapes 
@Reaper Vape 
@Travis Infinite 
@yousuf 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Willyza (11/7/19)

@Draconis7727 
@littlebrovapes 
@Reaper Vape 
@Travis Infinite 
@yousuf

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/7/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Draconis7727 
@littlebrovapes 
@Reaper Vape 
@Travis Infinite 
@yousuf 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## hot.chillie35 (11/7/19)

Happy Birthday 

@Draconis7727 
@littlebrovapes 
@Reaper Vape 
@Travis Infinite 
@yousuf 

Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Resistance (11/7/19)

@Draconis7727 
@littlebrovapes 
@Reaper Vape 
@Travis Infinite 
@yousuf 

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (11/7/19)

Happy Birthday 

@Draconis7727 
@littlebrovapes 
@Reaper Vape 
@Travis Infinite 
@yousuf

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## JurgensSt (11/7/19)

Happy Birthday 

@Cliff
@Iced6331 
@Mari 
@Richardrpg 
@zapeerbhay

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr (11/7/19)

Happy birthday
@Draconis7727 
@littlebrovapes 
@Reaper Vape 
@Travis Infinite 
@yousuf 
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## SAVaper (11/7/19)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Draconis7727 
@littlebrovapes 
@Reaper Vape 
@Travis Infinite 
@yousuf


Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Room Fogger (11/7/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Draconis7727 
@littlebrovapes 
@Reaper Vape 
@Travis Infinite 
@yousuf 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## lesvaches (11/7/19)

Happy Birthday!
@Draconis7727
@littlebrovapes
@Reaper Vape
@Travis Infinite
@yousuf

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## ddk1979 (11/7/19)

@Draconis7727
@littlebrovapes
@Reaper Vape
@Travis Infinite
@yousuf

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## ARYANTO (11/7/19)

@Draconis7727
@littlebrovapes
@Reaper Vape
@Travis Infinite
@yousuf
Congrats all , only 1 day to the week end !!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## ARYANTO (11/7/19)

@Draconis7727
@littlebrovapes
@Reaper Vape
@Travis Infinite
@yousuf
Congrats all , only 1 day to the week end !!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ARYANTO (11/7/19)

@Draconis7727
@littlebrovapes
@Reaper Vape
@Travis Infinite
@yousuf
Congrats all , only 1 day to the week end !!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dubz (12/7/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Alexander Scott 
@Peter G 
@Sareph 
@wvj1981 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/7/19)

Happy Birthday 

@Alexander Scott 
@Peter G 
@Sareph 
@wvj1981 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## hot.chillie35 (12/7/19)

Happy Birthday

@Alexander Scott 
@Peter G 
@Sareph 
@wvj1981 

Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Resistance (12/7/19)

@Alexander Scott 
@Peter G 
@Sareph 
@wvj1981 

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (12/7/19)

Happy Birthday

@Alexander Scott 
@Peter G 
@Sareph 
@wvj1981

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## JurgensSt (12/7/19)

Happy Birthday

@Alexander Scott 
@Peter G 
@Sareph 
@wvj1981 

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## SAVaper (12/7/19)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Alexander Scott 
@Peter G 
@Sareph 
@wvj1981


Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Chanelr (12/7/19)

Happy birthday
@Alexander Scott 
@Peter G 
@Sareph 
@wvj1981 
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Room Fogger (12/7/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Alexander Scott 
@Peter G 
@Sareph 
@wvj1981 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## lesvaches (12/7/19)

Happy Birthday!
@Alexander Scott
@Peter G
@Sareph
@wvj1981

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Willyza (12/7/19)

@Alexander Scott
@Peter G
@Sareph
@wvj1981

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ddk1979 (12/7/19)

@Alexander Scott
@Peter G
@Sareph
@wvj1981

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ARYANTO (12/7/19)

@Alexander Scott
@Peter G
@Sareph
@wvj1981
Congratulations , enjoy a weekend full of birthday fun !

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Dubz (13/7/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Khaos 
@Tinonino13 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/7/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Khaos 
@Tinonino13 

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## SAVaper (13/7/19)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Khaos 
@Tinonino13


Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (13/7/19)

Happy Birthday 

@Khaos 
@Tinonino13

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Room Fogger (13/7/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Khaos 
@Tinonino13 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## lesvaches (13/7/19)

Happy Birthday!
@Khaos
@Tinonino13

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Willyza (13/7/19)

@Khaos 
@Tinonino13

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Chanelr (13/7/19)

Happy birthday
@Khaos 
@Tinonino13 
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## JurgensSt (13/7/19)

Happy birthday
@Khaos 
@Tinonino13 

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ddk1979 (13/7/19)

@Khaos
@Tinonino13

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## hot.chillie35 (13/7/19)

Happy Birthday

@Khaos 
@Tinonino13 

Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Resistance (13/7/19)

@Khaos 
@Tinonino13 

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Dubz (14/7/19)

Happy Birthday 
@DF1209 
@Naeem 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Silver (14/7/19)

Happy birthday

Long-standing members:
@Naeem and @DF1209 

Have a fabulous day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/7/19)

Happy Birthday 

@DF1209 
@Naeem 

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## SAVaper (14/7/19)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@DF1209 
@Naeem


Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## lesvaches (14/7/19)

Happy Birthday!
@DF1209 
@Naeem

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## JurgensSt (14/7/19)

Happy Birthday 

@DF1209 
@Naeem 

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## hot.chillie35 (14/7/19)

Happy Birthday

@DF1209
@Naeem

Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Chanelr (14/7/19)

Happy birthday
@DF1209 
@Naeem 
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Resistance (14/7/19)

@DF1209 
@Naeem 

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (14/7/19)

Happy Birthday

@DF1209
@Naeem

Have a fantastic day.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Willyza (14/7/19)

@DF1209 
@Naeem

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ARYANTO (14/7/19)

@DF1209
@Naeem
Congratulations and celebrations !
Have a great day and enjoy .

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Room Fogger (14/7/19)

Happy Birthday 
@DF1209 
@Naeem 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (14/7/19)

@DF1209
@Naeem

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Mujahid Padayachy (14/7/19)

Thanks everyone, a great day was had!!!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 4


----------



## Dubz (15/7/19)

Happy Birthday 
@JQS15 
@JurgensSt 
@Seanc 
@ZeeHarris 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## JurgensSt (15/7/19)

@JQS15 
@Seanc 
@ZeeHarris 

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (15/7/19)

Happy Birthday 
@JQS15 
@Seanc 
@ZeeHarris 
Have a super day!

And a special Birthday Shout Out to @JurgensSt .. Have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Resistance (15/7/19)

@JQS15
@Seanc
@ZeeHarris
special cake for
@JurgensSt

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/7/19)

Happy Birthday 

@JurgensSt 
@JQS15 
@Seanc 
@ZeeHarris 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Silver (15/7/19)

Happy birthday

@JQS15 , @Seanc , @ZeeHarris 

And a special birthday wish to regular contributor and dedicated member @JurgensSt !

Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Willyza (15/7/19)

@JQS15 
@JurgensSt 
@Seanc 
@ZeeHarris

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Room Fogger (15/7/19)

Happy Birthday 
@JQS15 
@Seanc 
@ZeeHarris 
 Have a super day! 
 And a special birthday shoutout to @JurgensSt , have a great day and wishes for everything good in the year ahead

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Chanelr (15/7/19)

Happy birthday
@JQS15 
@Seanc 
@ZeeHarris 

And an extra happy happy to
@JurgensSt

Hope you all have a great day

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## zadiac (15/7/19)

Happy birthday to:

@JQS15
@Seanc
@ZeeHarris
@JurgensSt 

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## SAVaper (15/7/19)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@JQS15 
@JurgensSt 
@Seanc 
@ZeeHarris


Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (15/7/19)

Happy Birthday 

@JQS15 
@Seanc 
@ZeeHarris 

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## lesvaches (15/7/19)

Happy Birthday!
@JQS15
@JurgensSt
@Seanc
@ZeeHarris

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Khaos (15/7/19)

Thanks a lot everyone for the birthday wishes.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 5


----------



## KarlDP (15/7/19)

Been a long time..LOL

Have a awesome birthday 

@JQS15
@JurgensSt
@Seanc
@ZeeHarris

Enjoy it..

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/7/19)

KarlDP said:


> Been a long time..LOL
> 
> Have a awesome birthday
> 
> ...


Welcome back @KarlDP

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## KarlDP (15/7/19)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> Welcome back @KarlDP



Thanks man.. Yeah added a baby girl to our family so the vape budget took a bit of a knock..LOL

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## SAVaper (15/7/19)

KarlDP said:


> Thanks man.. Yeah added a baby girl to our family so the vape budget took a bit of a knock..LOL


Congratulations 

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt (15/7/19)

Thanks everyone for the birthday wishes 

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6 | Useful 1


----------



## Chanelr (15/7/19)

KarlDP said:


> Thanks man.. Yeah added a baby girl to our family so the vape budget took a bit of a knock..LOL


Big congrats!!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (15/7/19)

@JQS15
@Seanc
@ZeeHarris

And special birthday wishes to you @JurgensSt for all your contributions

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ARYANTO (15/7/19)

@JQS15
@Seanc
@ZeeHarris

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Dubz (16/7/19)

Happy Birthday 
@clickme 
@elvin119 
@RoddieJ 
@StevenChen 
@wmrigney 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/7/19)

Happy Birthday 

@clickme 
@elvin119 
@RoddieJ 
@StevenChen 
@wmrigney 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Room Fogger (16/7/19)

Happy Birthday 
@clickme 
@elvin119 
@RoddieJ 
@StevenChen 
@wmrigney 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Silver (16/7/19)

KarlDP said:


> Thanks man.. Yeah added a baby girl to our family so the vape budget took a bit of a knock..LOL



Congrats @KarlDP !
That is amazing 
Wishing you guys all the best!

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (16/7/19)

Happy Birthday 

@clickme , @elvin119 
@RoddieJ , @StevenChen , @wmrigney 

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## SAVaper (16/7/19)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@clickme 
@elvin119 
@RoddieJ 
@StevenChen 
@wmrigney


Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Willyza (16/7/19)

@clickme 
@elvin119 
@RoddieJ 
@StevenChen 
@wmrigney

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## KarlDP (16/7/19)

Happy birthday to

@clickme 
@elvin119 
@RoddieJ 
@StevenChen 
@wmrigney 

Enjoy the day everybody! Hope you get spoiled with some lekka vape goodies.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## lesvaches (16/7/19)

Happy Birthday!
@clickme
@elvin119
@RoddieJ
@StevenChen
@wmrigney

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## JurgensSt (16/7/19)

Happy Birthday 

@clickme 
@elvin119 
@RoddieJ 
@StevenChen 
@wmrigney

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (16/7/19)

Happy Birthday to

@clickme 
@elvin119 
@RoddieJ 
@StevenChen 
@wmrigney

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Chanelr (16/7/19)

Happy birthday
@clickme 
@elvin119 
@RoddieJ 
@StevenChen 
@wmrigney 
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ddk1979 (16/7/19)

@clickme
@elvin119
@RoddieJ
@StevenChen
@wmrigney

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## hot.chillie35 (16/7/19)

Happy Birthday 

@clickme 
@elvin119 
@RoddieJ 
@StevenChen 
@wmrigney 

Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Resistance (16/7/19)

@clickme
@elvin119
@RoddieJ
@StevenChen
@wmrigney

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ARYANTO (16/7/19)

@clickme
@elvin119
@RoddieJ
@StevenChen
@wmrigney
Congratulations on completing another 365 day journey around the sun ...

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Dubz (17/7/19)

Happy Birthday 
@tungsten 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/7/19)

Happy Birthday 

@tungsten 

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## hot.chillie35 (17/7/19)

Happy Birthday 

@tungsten 

Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Resistance (17/7/19)

@tungsten 

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Room Fogger (17/7/19)

Happy Birthday 
@tungsten 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## JurgensSt (17/7/19)

@tungsten

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## SAVaper (17/7/19)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@tungsten


Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (17/7/19)

Happy Birthday 

@tungsten

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Willyza (17/7/19)

@tungsten

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## StompieZA (17/7/19)

Happy Birthday @tungsten

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## lesvaches (17/7/19)

Happy Birthday!
@tungsten

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Chanelr (17/7/19)

Very happy birthday to you
@tungsten 
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ddk1979 (17/7/19)

@tungsten

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ARYANTO (17/7/19)

@tungsten 
To the only BirthDay person...
CONGRATULATIONS !
Hope you day was full of fun .

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Dubz (18/7/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Coud N9ne 
@Raeez salie 
@Tonio22 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/7/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Coud N9ne 
@Raeez salie 
@Tonio22 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## hot.chillie35 (18/7/19)

Happy Birthday

@Coud N9ne 
@Raeez salie 
@Tonio22 

Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Resistance (18/7/19)

@Coud N9ne 
@Raeez salie 
@Tonio22 

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Room Fogger (18/7/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Coud N9ne 
@Raeez salie 
@Tonio22 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## SAVaper (18/7/19)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Coud N9ne 
@Raeez salie 
@Tonio22


Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Willyza (18/7/19)

@Coud N9ne 
@Raeez salie 
@Tonio22

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Chanelr (18/7/19)

Happy birthday
@Coud N9ne 
@Raeez salie 
@Tonio22 
Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## lesvaches (18/7/19)

Happy Birthday!
@Coud N9ne
@Raeez salie
@Tonio22

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## KarlDP (18/7/19)

to everybody! Have a great year ahead.

@Coud N9ne 
@Raeez salie 
@Tonio22

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ddk1979 (18/7/19)

@Coud N9ne
@Raeez salie
@Tonio22

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Coud N9ne (18/7/19)

Thanks to all for the wishes. Don’t forget To do your bit for Mandela day everyone!!!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 6


----------



## ARYANTO (18/7/19)

@Coud N9ne
@Raeez salie
@Tonio22
HAPPY BIRTHDAY hope you all got a lot of gifts and ate lotsa cake ..

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Dubz (19/7/19)

Happy Birthday 
@blackheart 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## hot.chillie35 (19/7/19)

Happy Birthday 

@blackheart 

Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Resistance (19/7/19)

@blackheart 

Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Room Fogger (19/7/19)

Happy Birthday 
@blackheart 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/7/19)

Happy Birthday 
@blackheart 

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (19/7/19)

Happy Birthday 

@blackheart

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## JurgensSt (19/7/19)

Happy Birthday 

@blackheart

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## SAVaper (19/7/19)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@blackheart


Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Chanelr (19/7/19)

Very happy birthday to you
@blackheart 
Hope you have a great day

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## lesvaches (19/7/19)

Happy Birthday!
@blackheart

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## KarlDP (19/7/19)

Happy bday @blackheart. Have an awesome day and year ahead..

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Willyza (19/7/19)

@blackheart

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ddk1979 (19/7/19)

@blackheart

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ARYANTO (19/7/19)

@blackheart
Hope you had a perfect day and have planned a party to last through to Sunday.

ENJOY!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Silver (19/7/19)

Happy birthday @blackheart 
Have a great birthday weekend!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ARYANTO (20/7/19)

Well , seeing that there is no b/day people , 
Have a happy weekend , stay warm and eat pancakes !

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## Chanelr (20/7/19)

Have a great Saturday peeps.
@ARYANTO I second pancakes

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## blackheart (20/7/19)

Hey guys thanks a million for the wishes i know i am late to the party,but you know what they say better late than never

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5


----------



## Dubz (21/7/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Benchy 
@Neuk 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Silver (21/7/19)

Happy birthday

@Neuk and @Benchy 

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/7/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Benchy 
@Neuk 

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Willyza (21/7/19)

@Benchy 
@Neuk

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## SAVaper (21/7/19)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Benchy 
@Neuk


Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (21/7/19)

Happy Birthday to

@Benchy 
@Neuk

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Room Fogger (21/7/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Benchy 
@Neuk 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Chanelr (21/7/19)

Happy birthday
@Benchy 
@Neuk 
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## JurgensSt (21/7/19)

Happy birthday


@Benchy 
@Neuk 

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ARYANTO (21/7/19)

@Benchy
@Neuk

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## hot.chillie35 (21/7/19)

Happy Birthday

@Benchy 
@Neuk 

Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Resistance (21/7/19)

@Benchy 
@Neuk 

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ddk1979 (21/7/19)

@Benchy
@Neuk

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Mzr (21/7/19)

Happy birthday to all celebrating 
@Naaiyaaz 
@KUDU 
@smilelykumeenit 
Hope you guys had a lekker one enjoy

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## lesvaches (21/7/19)

Happy Birthday!
@Benchy
@Neuk

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Dubz (22/7/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Coolex 
@Reonat 
@ZAh 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/7/19)

Happy Birthday 

@Coolex 
@Reonat 
@ZAh 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## hot.chillie35 (22/7/19)

Happy Birthday 

@Coolex 
@Reonat 
@ZAh 

Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Resistance (22/7/19)

@Coolex 
@Reonat 
@ZAh 

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Room Fogger (22/7/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Coolex 
@Reonat 
@ZAh 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## SAVaper (22/7/19)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Coolex 
@Reonat 
@ZAh


Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Chanelr (22/7/19)

Happy birthday
@Coolex 
@Reonat 
@ZAh 
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Willyza (22/7/19)

@Coolex 
@Reonat 
@ZAh

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (22/7/19)

Happy Birthday

@Coolex 
@Reonat 
@ZAh

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## lesvaches (22/7/19)

Happy Birthday!
@Coolex
@Reonat
@ZAh

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ddk1979 (22/7/19)

@Coolex
@Reonat
@ZAh

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ARYANTO (22/7/19)

@Coolex
@Reonat
@ZAh
to all you beautiful people :Happy Monday birthday .

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Dubz (23/7/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Jean claude Vaaldamme 
@StephenE 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/7/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Jean claude Vaaldamme 
@StephenE 

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Grand Guru (23/7/19)

A very happy birthday to @Jean claude Vaaldamme and @StephenE

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Room Fogger (23/7/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Jean claude Vaaldamme 
@StephenE 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## JurgensSt (23/7/19)

Happy Birthday 

@Jean claude Vaaldamme 
@StephenE

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Willyza (23/7/19)

@Jean claude Vaaldamme 
@StephenE

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## SAVaper (23/7/19)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Jean claude Vaaldamme 
@StephenE


Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (23/7/19)

Wishing you both a very Happy Birthday

@Jean claude Vaaldamme 
@StephenE

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Silver (23/7/19)

Happy birthday

@Jean claude Vaaldamme and @StephenE

And a special wish to @Naeemhoosen - from JOOSE-E-LIQZ
For making us all such great juices!!

Have a fabulous day gents!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## lesvaches (23/7/19)

Happy Birthday!
@Jean claude Vaaldamme
@StephenE
@Naeemhoosen

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (23/7/19)

Thanks to all

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Chanelr (23/7/19)

Happy birthday gents
@Jean claude Vaaldamme
@StephenE
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Neuk (23/7/19)

Thanks for all the birthday messages, it is greatly appreciated!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4


----------



## Cornelius (23/7/19)

Happy Birthday!
@Jean claude Vaaldamme
@StephenE
@Naeemhoosen

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## ddk1979 (23/7/19)

@Jean claude Vaaldamme
@StephenE

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Hooked (23/7/19)

@Jean claude Vaaldamme 
@StephenE 

Have a vaping good birthday!!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## ARYANTO (23/7/19)

Happy Birthday!
@Jean claude Vaaldamme
@StephenE
@Naeemhoosen
Guys , I hope you had a fabulous day !

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## StephenE (23/7/19)

Thanks everyone.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## Kuhlkatz (23/7/19)

Happy Birthday @Jean claude Vaaldamme , @Naeemhoosen and @StephenE 

Hope you guys had a lekka day !

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Dubz (24/7/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Amir 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/7/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Amir 

May you an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## hot.chillie35 (24/7/19)

HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY 

@Jean claude Vaaldamme
@StephenE

Hope u had an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## hot.chillie35 (24/7/19)

Happy Birthday

@Amir 

Have a super awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Resistance (24/7/19)

HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY 

@Jean claude Vaaldamme
@StephenE

Hope u had a great day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Resistance (24/7/19)

@Amir 

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## SAVaper (24/7/19)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Amir


Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Willyza (24/7/19)

@Amir

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## JurgensSt (24/7/19)

Happy Bday

@Amir

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Cornelius (24/7/19)

Happy birthday
@Amir

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## lesvaches (24/7/19)

Happy Birthday!
@Amir

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (24/7/19)

Happy Birthday!

@Amir

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Room Fogger (24/7/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Amir 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Chanelr (24/7/19)

Very happy birthday to you
@Amir 
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Amir (24/7/19)

Thank you for the birthday wishes. Highly appreciated. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 3


----------



## ddk1979 (24/7/19)

@Amir

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Amir (24/7/19)

What a lovely place to get older 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6


----------



## ARYANTO (24/7/19)

@Amir
Congraqts , hope you had a great day !

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/7/19)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY
@Dubz ( A very special birthday wish to you kind sir. Thank you for keeping the birthday thread going )
@Byron69
@Chaddyvapes25
@Crashdaddy
@Dave

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 8 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (25/7/19)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY 
 @Dubz ( A very special birthday wish to you, Thanks for the effort in making sure the birthday are known to all) 
@Byron69
@Chaddyvapes25
@Crashdaddy
@Dave
 May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr (25/7/19)

Happy birthday
@Byron69
@Chaddyvapes25
@Crashdaddy
@Dave

And a supersized birthday wish to @Dubz 

Hope you all have a great day

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (25/7/19)

Belated birthday wishes for yesterday @Amir !

Sorry I missed it - I was out and about at meetings the whole of yesterday 

Hope you had a great birthday and got spoilt with lots of presents!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Willyza (25/7/19)

@Dubz 

@Byron69
@Chaddyvapes25
@Crashdaddy
@Dave

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## lesvaches (25/7/19)

Happy Birthday!
@Dubz 
@Byron69
@Chaddyvapes25
@Crashdaddy
@Dave

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (25/7/19)

Happy birthday

@Dave , @Byron69 
@Chaddyvapes25 , @Crashdaddy

Have a great day

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Silver (25/7/19)

And a very special wish to a special person - @Dubz 

Who tirelessly, meticulously and without fail posts the birthday wishes each and every morning of the year! And has done so for a few years now.

@Dubz - may you have a special birthday today sir! Hope you get very spoiled with lots of love and presents - and wishing you all the best for the year ahead.

Thank you for all your efforts on the forum - we all appreciate it hugely.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (25/7/19)

Thanks for all the wishes guys - truly appreciated . The only day of the year i sleep late .

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 9


----------



## Dubz (25/7/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Byron69
@Chaddyvapes25
@Crashdaddy
@Dave 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## SAVaper (25/7/19)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Dubz
@Byron69
@Chaddyvapes25
@Crashdaddy
@Dave


Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (25/7/19)

@Dubz - very special birthday wishes to the king of the birthday thread - thanks for your contributions

@Byron69
@Chaddyvapes25
@Crashdaddy
@Dave

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (25/7/19)

Happy Birthday @Byron69 , @Chaddyvapes25 , @Crashdaddy and @Dave 

Hope you all have a great day !

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Kuhlkatz (25/7/19)

Special Birthday Wishes to @Dubz 

Thanks for keeping the action going in this thread every single day.
Best wishes to you for a great day and a fantastic year ahead !

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Amir (25/7/19)

Silver said:


> Belated birthday wishes for yesterday @Amir !
> 
> Sorry I missed it - I was out and about at meetings the whole of yesterday
> 
> Hope you had a great birthday and got spoilt with lots of presents!



Actually I’m all alone in a foreign country up to my ears in work but thanks to ecigssa and it’s lovely bunch of crazies I felt nothing short of spectacular 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## ARYANTO (25/7/19)

@Dubz ( A special birthday wish to you !)





@Byron69
@Chaddyvapes25
@Crashdaddy
@Dave
Hope you all had a fab day , weekend is only a day away !

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (25/7/19)

Dubz said:


> Thanks for all the wishes guys - truly appreciated . The only day of the year i sleep late .



You deserve it @Dubz - hope you had a nice day!

Reactions: Like 10 | Agree 1


----------



## Dubz (26/7/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Dooky
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/7/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Dooky

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## SAVaper (26/7/19)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Dooky


Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (26/7/19)

Very Happy belated birthday @Dubz. Unlike you, with your late sleep, I had to pull an all-nighter at work. Hope you had a great day and thanks for the work you do on this thread.

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (26/7/19)

A very Happy Birthday to you @Dooky .

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Room Fogger (26/7/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Dooky
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## JurgensSt (26/7/19)

@Dooky

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Willyza (26/7/19)

@Dooky

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## hot.chillie35 (26/7/19)

A very _*Special Happy Belated Birthday*_ wish @Dubz. Thank u for keeping this thread going. Hope you were spoilt rotten. 

Hope you had awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (26/7/19)

Happy Belated Birthday 

@Byron69
@Chaddyvapes25
@Crashdaddy
@Dave

Hope u had a great day.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## hot.chillie35 (26/7/19)

Happy Birthday 

@Dooky

Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Chanelr (26/7/19)

Happy birthday
@Dooky 
Hope you have a great day

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Resistance (26/7/19)

A very _*Special Happy Belated Birthday*_ wish @Dubz.

Hope you had great day!!!

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (26/7/19)

Belated Birthday wishes

@Byron69
@Chaddyvapes25
@Crashdaddy
@Dave

Hope u had a great day.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Resistance (26/7/19)

@Dooky

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## lesvaches (26/7/19)

Happy Birthday!
@Dooky

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ddk1979 (26/7/19)

@Dooky

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ARYANTO (26/7/19)

@Dooky , hope you have a less dramatic birthday , congratulations !

Reactions: Like 8 | Funny 2


----------



## Dubz (27/7/19)

Happy Birthday 
@craig bester 
@Juan_G 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (27/7/19)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@craig bester 
@Juan_G


Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/7/19)

Happy Birthday 
@craig bester 
@Juan_G 

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (27/7/19)

Happy Birthday 

@craig bester 
@Juan_G 

Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (27/7/19)

@craig bester 
@Juan_G 

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (27/7/19)

Happy birthday

@Juan_G - dedicated member
And @craig bester 

Have a great day and weekend!

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## lesvaches (27/7/19)

Happy Birthday!
@craig bester
@Juan_G

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr (27/7/19)

Very happy birthday to you gents
@craig bester 
@Juan_G 
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (27/7/19)

@craig bester 
@Juan_G

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt (27/7/19)

Happy Bday

@craig bester 
@Juan_G






Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (27/7/19)

Happy Birthday 
@craig bester 
@Juan_G 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (27/7/19)

@craig bester
@Juan_G 
CONGRATULATIONS , may this be another hectic 365 day journey round the sun . Go big or...go home !

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (27/7/19)

@craig bester
@Juan_G

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## BATMAN (27/7/19)

Happy birthday @Juan_G and @craig bester

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (28/7/19)

Happy Birthday 
@MurderDoll 
@TommyL 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/7/19)

Happy Birthday 
@MurderDoll 
@TommyL 

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Silver (28/7/19)

Happy birthday

@MurderDoll - where’ve you been?

@TommyL 

Have a super birthday!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (28/7/19)

Wishing you both a very Happy Birthday

@MurderDoll 
@TommyL

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## SAVaper (28/7/19)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@MurderDoll 
@TommyL


Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## JurgensSt (28/7/19)

Happy Bday

@MurderDoll 
@TommyL

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## hot.chillie35 (28/7/19)

Happy Birthday 

@MurderDoll 
@TommyL 

Have a super awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Resistance (28/7/19)

@MurderDoll
@TommyL

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## lesvaches (28/7/19)

Happy Birthday!
@MurderDoll
@TommyL

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Chanelr (28/7/19)

Happy birthday
@MurderDoll 
@TommyL 
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Willyza (28/7/19)

@MurderDoll 
@TommyL

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Room Fogger (28/7/19)

Happy Birthday 
@MurderDoll 
@TommyL 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ARYANTO (28/7/19)

@MurderDoll
@TommyL
Hope you guys have an awesome Sunday birthday , may all good things come your way !
ENJOY !

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ddk1979 (28/7/19)

@MurderDoll
@TommyL

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Dubz (29/7/19)

Happy Birthday 
@brads 
@NOOB 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Willyza (29/7/19)

@brads 
@NOOB

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## SAVaper (29/7/19)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@brads 
@NOOB


Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/7/19)

Happy Birthday 
@brads 
@NOOB 

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Silver (29/7/19)

Happy Birthday 

@NOOB and @brads 

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Room Fogger (29/7/19)

Happy Birthday 
@brads 
@NOOB 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## JurgensSt (29/7/19)

Happy Bday

@brads 
@NOOB 

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## lesvaches (29/7/19)

Happy Birthday!
@brads
@NOOB

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (29/7/19)

Wishing you both a very Happy Birthday

@brads 
@NOOB

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Chanelr (29/7/19)

Happy birthday
@brads 
@NOOB 
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## ddk1979 (29/7/19)

@brads
@NOOB

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 9 | Optimistic 1


----------



## NOOB (29/7/19)

WOW!!!! Thanks to all for the Birthday wishes. It really made the day that much more special

Happy Birthday @brads Hope you have a lekka day!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4


----------



## hot.chillie35 (29/7/19)

Happy Birthday 

@brads 
@NOOB 

Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Resistance (29/7/19)

@brads 
@NOOB 

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ARYANTO (29/7/19)

@brads
@NOOB
hooray, hooray,
it's your birthday!
hope you had fun 
now for another 365 day run .

CONGRATULATIONS!!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Dubz (30/7/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Gargoyle 
@Noseworthy 
@SAVaper 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/7/19)

Happy Birthday 

@Gargoyle 
@Noseworthy 
@SAVaper 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## hot.chillie35 (30/7/19)

Happy Birthday

@Gargoyle
@Noseworthy
@SAVaper

Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Resistance (30/7/19)

@Gargoyle 
@Noseworthy 
@SAVaper 

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Willyza (30/7/19)

@Gargoyle 
@Noseworthy 
@SAVaper

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Room Fogger (30/7/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Gargoyle 
@Noseworthy 
@SAVaper 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Chanelr (30/7/19)

Happy birthday
@Gargoyle 
@Noseworthy 
@SAVaper 
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Silver (30/7/19)

Happy Birthday 

@Gargoyle , @Noseworthy 

And a special wish to longstanding dedicated member and VapeCon supporter - @SAVaper 

Have a great day and year ahead!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## lesvaches (30/7/19)

Happy Birthday!
@Gargoyle
@Noseworthy
@SAVaper

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (30/7/19)

Happy Birthday

@Gargoyle
@Noseworthy
@SAVaper

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## ddk1979 (30/7/19)

@Gargoyle
@Noseworthy

and special birthday wishes to @SAVaper who is a long time member and an all round nice guy

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## KarlDP (30/7/19)

Happy birthday

@Gargoyle 
@Noseworthy 
@SAVaper

Have a lekka day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## ARYANTO (30/7/19)

@Gargoyle
@Noseworthy 
and to one of the most helpful guys 
@SAVaper
I hope you all had a great birthday , wish you many more,
stop partying before you hit the floor.
Or worse, they show you the door,
so for 365 days, party no more !

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## JurgensSt (30/7/19)

Happy Bday people

@Gargoyle 
@Noseworthy 
@SAVaper 

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## SAVaper (30/7/19)

Thanks to all for the birthday wishes. Had a great day!

@Gargoyle 
@Noseworthy
Hope you had a great day!


Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 4


----------



## Dubz (31/7/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Carnival 
@HPBotha 
@joeman187 
@Mocassim10 
@StangV2_0 
@Tj96 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (31/7/19)

Happy Birthday 

@Carnival 
@HPBotha 
@joeman187 
@Mocassim10 
@StangV2_0 
@Tj96 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (31/7/19)

@Carnival 
@HPBotha 
@joeman187 
@Mocassim10 
@StangV2_0 
@Tj96

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (31/7/19)

Happy Birthday 

@Carnival 
@HPBotha 
@joeman187 
@Mocassim10 
@StangV2_0 
@Tj96 

Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (31/7/19)

@Carnival 
@HPBotha 
@joeman187 
@Mocassim10 
@StangV2_0 
@Tj96 

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (31/7/19)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Carnival 
@HPBotha 
@joeman187 
@Mocassim10 
@StangV2_0 
@Tj96


Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (31/7/19)

Happy Birthday 

@Carnival , @joeman187 

@Mocassim10 , @StangV2_0 , @Tj96 

And a special wish to @HPBotha - not only a longstanding member and dedicated vaper but also a fellow tobacco lover and one of the representatives of Diamond Supporting Vendor TWISP here on the forum!

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (31/7/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Carnival 
@HPBotha 
@joeman187 
@Mocassim10 
@StangV2_0 
@Tj96 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr (31/7/19)

Happy birthday
@Carnival 
@joeman187 
@Mocassim10 
@StangV2_0 
@Tj96 

And an extra special birthday wish to @HPBotha 

Hope you all have a great day

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## lesvaches (31/7/19)

Happy Birthday!
@Carnival
@HPBotha
@joeman187
@Mocassim10
@StangV2_0
@Tj96

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt (31/7/19)

@Carnival
@HPBotha
@joeman187
@Mocassim10
@StangV2_0
@Tj96

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (31/7/19)

Happy Birthday!

@Carnival
@HPBotha
@joeman187
@Mocassim10
@StangV2_0
@Tj96

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## HPBotha (31/7/19)

Thanks all for the B.day wishes, and to my fellow Leo's .... may the pride be strong!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## MRHarris1 (31/7/19)

Happy birthday to all, may you have a wonderful day and all your birthday wishes come true

@Carnival 
@HPBotha 
@joeman187 
@Mocassim10 
@StangV2_0 
@Tj96 

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (31/7/19)

@Carnival
@HPBotha
@joeman187
@Mocassim10
@StangV2_0
@Tj96

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (31/7/19)

YAY , YAY , it's your birthday
hope you all had a great day , CONGRATS !
@Carnival
@HPBotha
@joeman187
@Mocassim10
@StangV2_0
@Tj96

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Dubz (1/8/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Robyn D'Oliveira 
@Tontoe 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/8/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Robyn D'Oliveira 
@Tontoe 

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## SAVaper (1/8/19)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Robyn D'Oliveira 
@Tontoe


Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Willyza (1/8/19)

@Robyn D'Oliveira 
@Tontoe

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## lesvaches (1/8/19)

Happy Birthday!
@Robyn D'Oliveira
@Tontoe

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## BATMAN (1/8/19)

Happy birthday 

@Gargoyle
@Noseworthy
@SAVaper

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BATMAN (1/8/19)

Happy birthday 

@Robyn D'Oliveira
@Tontoe

Hope you guys have a lekker one!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Cornelius (1/8/19)

Happy birthday 

@Carnival
@HPBotha
@joeman187
@Mocassim10
@StangV2_0
@Tj96

@Robyn D'Oliveira 
@Tontoe 

@Gargoyle
@Noseworthy
@SAVaper

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (1/8/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Robyn D'Oliveira 
@Tontoe 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Chanelr (1/8/19)

Happy birthday
@Robyn D'Oliveira
@Tontoe
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## hot.chillie35 (1/8/19)

Happy Birthday 

@Robyn D'Oliveira 
@Tontoe 

Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Resistance (1/8/19)

@Robyn D'Oliveira 
@Tontoe 

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## ddk1979 (1/8/19)

@Robyn D'Oliveira
@Tontoe

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## ARYANTO (1/8/19)

@Robyn D'Oliveira
@Tontoe
Hope you had a great daY , only 1 day to the WEEKEND!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Chanelr (2/8/19)

Happy Friday everybody!
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## SAVaper (2/8/19)

Good morning and have a great Friday 

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (2/8/19)



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## lesvaches (2/8/19)



Reactions: Like 8 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO (2/8/19)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Dubz (3/8/19)

Happy Birthday 
@3avape 
@shabbar 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (3/8/19)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@3avape 
@shabbar


Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/8/19)

Happy Birthday 
@3avape 
@shabbar 

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (3/8/19)

Happy Birthday

@3avape 
@shabbar

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr (3/8/19)

Happy birthday
@3avape 
@shabbar 
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (3/8/19)

@3avape 
@shabbar

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## lesvaches (3/8/19)

Happy Birthday!
@3avape
@shabbar

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (3/8/19)

Happy Birthday 
@3avape 
@shabbar 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (3/8/19)

Happy birthday 

@shabbar - very long-standing member here

And to @3avape , international supporting vendor

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt (3/8/19)

Happy Birthday 
@3avape 
@shabbar 

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (3/8/19)

Happy Birthday 

@3avape 
@shabbar 

Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (3/8/19)

@3avape 
@shabbar 

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (3/8/19)

@3avape
@shabbar

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (3/8/19)

@3avape
@shabbar
Congratulations - hope it wasn't a hectic day
have fun and VAPE ON !

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (4/8/19)

Happy Birthday 
@JaneDeer 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/8/19)

Happy Birthday 
@JaneDeer 

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (4/8/19)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@JaneDeer


Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (4/8/19)

Happy Birthday

@JaneDeer from Majestic Vapor !

Hope you have a great day and get spoiled by friends and family!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (4/8/19)

Happy Birthday 
@JaneDeer 
 Have a super day! 
 Hope the year ahead will keep “your” empire growing

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (4/8/19)

Happy Birthday 

@JaneDeer 

Have a super awesome day!

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (4/8/19)

@JaneDeer

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (4/8/19)

@JaneDeer 

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr (4/8/19)

Massive birthday wishes to you
@JaneDeer 
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (4/8/19)

Happy birthday to John Deer's wife - @JaneDeer
May there be many more plantings for you .
Congratulations !

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## lesvaches (4/8/19)

Happy Birthday!
@JaneDeer

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (4/8/19)

@JaneDeer

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt (4/8/19)

Happy Birthday

@JaneDeer

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## JaneDeer (4/8/19)

Thank you for all the Birthday wishes

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 7


----------



## SAVaper (5/8/19)

Good morning and a great week to everyone. 

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO (5/8/19)

nobody felt procreative 9 months ago, in the last 60 years ??

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 2


----------



## Dubz (6/8/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Afrundt 
@Jakes 
@saklas 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## SAVaper (6/8/19)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Afrundt 
@Jakes 
@saklas


Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/8/19)

Happy Birthday 

@Afrundt 
@Jakes 
@saklas 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## hot.chillie35 (6/8/19)

Happy Birthday 

@Afrundt 
@Jakes 
@saklas 

Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Resistance (6/8/19)

@Afrundt 
@Jakes 
@saklas 

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Willyza (6/8/19)

@Afrundt 
@Jakes 
@saklas

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Chanelr (6/8/19)

Happy birthday
@Afrundt 
@Jakes 
@saklas 
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Room Fogger (6/8/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Afrundt 
@Jakes 
@saklas 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (6/8/19)

Wishing you all a very Happy Birthday

@Afrundt 
@Jakes 
@saklas

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## lesvaches (6/8/19)

Happy Birthday!
@Afrundt
@Jakes
@saklas

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ddk1979 (6/8/19)

@Afrundt
@Jakes
@saklas

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## KarlDP (6/8/19)

Happy birthday to

@Afrundt 
@Jakes 
@saklas 

Have a lekka day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ARYANTO (6/8/19)

Happy Birthday guys!
@Afrundt 
@Jakes 
@saklas
Hope your day was filled with love and laughter,
Enjoy.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Dubz (7/8/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Dullz_vap3 
@melissavh 
@Naicker999 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/8/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Dullz_vap3 
@melissavh 
@Naicker999 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## hot.chillie35 (7/8/19)

Happy Birthday 

@Dullz_vap3 
@melissavh 
@Naicker999 

Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11 | Funny 1


----------



## Resistance (7/8/19)

Happy Birthday 

@Dullz_vap3 
@melissavh 
@Naicker999 

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 11 | Agree 1


----------



## Willyza (7/8/19)

@Dullz_vap3 
@melissavh 
@Naicker999

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (7/8/19)

Happy Birthday 

@Dullz_vap3 
@melissavh 
@Naicker999

Reactions: Like 11 | Funny 1


----------



## lesvaches (7/8/19)

Happy Birthday!
@Dullz_vap3
@melissavh
@Naicker999

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## SAVaper (7/8/19)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Dullz_vap3 
@melissavh 
@Naicker999


Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Chanelr (7/8/19)

Happy birthday
@Dullz_vap3
@melissavh
@Naicker999
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Room Fogger (7/8/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Dullz_vap3 
@melissavh 
@Naicker999 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## KarlDP (7/8/19)

@Dullz_vap3 
@melissavh 
@Naicker999 

A very happy birthday to you all. Have an amazing day.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ddk1979 (7/8/19)

@Dullz_vap3
@melissavh
@Naicker999

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## JurgensSt (7/8/19)

Happy birthday

@Dullz_vap3
@melissavh
@Naicker999

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ARYANTO (7/8/19)

WOW , A whole long weekend coming up to PARTY!
Go big or go home ... congratulations compatriots.
Happy Birthday 
@Dullz_vap3 
@melissavh 
@Naicker999

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Dullz_vap3 (7/8/19)

Thanks everybody! 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5


----------



## Dubz (8/8/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Jordan SA 
@Mike-r 
@M_Thre3 
@shaakira.j 
@Tashreeq 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/8/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Jordan SA 
@Mike-r 
@M_Thre3 
@shaakira.j 
@Tashreeq 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Silver (8/8/19)

Happy Birthday 

@Jordan SA , @Mike-r 
@M_Thre3 , @shaakira.j 
@Tashreeq 

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Willyza (8/8/19)

@Jordan SA 
@Mike-r 
@M_Thre3 
@shaakira.j 
@Tashreeq

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## SAVaper (8/8/19)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Jordan SA 
@Mike-r 
@M_Thre3 
@shaakira.j 
@Tashreeq


Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## JurgensSt (8/8/19)

Happy birthday

@Jordan SA 
@Mike-r 
@M_Thre3 
@shaakira.j 
@Tashreeq

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## lesvaches (8/8/19)

Happy Birthday!
@Jordan SA
@Mike-r
@M_Thre3
@shaakira.j
@Tashreeq

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Chanelr (8/8/19)

Happy birthday 
@Jordan SA
@Mike-r
@M_Thre3
@shaakira.j
@Tashreeq
Hope you all have a great day

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Room Fogger (8/8/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Jordan SA 
@Mike-r 
@M_Thre3 
@shaakira.j 
@Tashreeq 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (8/8/19)

Happy Birthday 

@Jordan SA 
@Mike-r 
@M_Thre3 
@shaakira.j 
@Tashreeq

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## KarlDP (8/8/19)

to @Jordan SA @Mike-r @M_Thre3 @shaakira.j and @Tashreeq

Have a good one.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ddk1979 (8/8/19)

@Jordan SA
@Mike-r
@M_Thre3
@shaakira.j
@Tashreeq

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ARYANTO (8/8/19)

@Jordan SA 
@Mike-r 
@M_Thre3 
@shaakira.j 
@Tashreeq

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Dubz (9/8/19)

Happy Birthday 
@delasuerte 
@Fuzz 
@mzoroks 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## SAVaper (9/8/19)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@delasuerte 
@Fuzz 
@mzoroks


Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/8/19)

Happy Birthday 
@delasuerte 
@Fuzz 
@mzoroks 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## hot.chillie35 (9/8/19)

Happy Belated Birthday

@Dullz_vap3
@melissavh
@Naicker999

Hope u had an awesome Day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## hot.chillie35 (9/8/19)

Happy Belated Birthday 
@Jordan SA 
@Mike-r 
@M_Thre3 
@shaakira.j 
@Tashreeq 
Hope u had an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## hot.chillie35 (9/8/19)

Happy Birthday

@delasuerte
@Fuzz
@mzoroks

Have a super day!

View attachment 174257

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Resistance (9/8/19)

Happy Belated Birthday

@Dullz_vap3
@melissavh
@Naicker999
@Jordan SA
@Mike-r
@M_Thre3
@shaakira.j
@Tashreeq

Hope u had an great day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Resistance (9/8/19)

@delasuerte
@Fuzz
@mzoroks

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (9/8/19)

Happy Birthday

@delasuerte
@Fuzz
@mzoroks

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (9/8/19)

To all our girls 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Room Fogger (9/8/19)

Happy Birthday 
@delasuerte 
@Fuzz 
@mzoroks 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## JurgensSt (9/8/19)

Happy Bday

@delasuerte 
@Fuzz 
@mzoroks 

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## lesvaches (9/8/19)

Happy Birthday!
@delasuerte
@Fuzz
@mzoroks

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Willyza (9/8/19)

@delasuerte 
@Fuzz 
@mzoroks

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Chanelr (9/8/19)

Happy birthday
@delasuerte 
@Fuzz 
@mzoroks 
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ARYANTO (9/8/19)

@Dullz_vap3
@melissavh
@Naicker999

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## ddk1979 (9/8/19)

@delasuerte
@Fuzz
@mzoroks

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Dubz (10/8/19)

Happy Birthday 
@dr34m3rz 
@Power puffer 
@pweingartz 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/8/19)

Happy Birthday 

@dr34m3rz 
@Power puffer 
@pweingartz 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## lesvaches (10/8/19)

Happy Birthday!
@dr34m3rz
@Power puffer
@pweingartz

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## hot.chillie35 (10/8/19)

Happy Birthday 

@dr34m3rz 
@Power puffer 
@pweingartz 

Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Resistance (10/8/19)

@dr34m3rz 
@Power puffer 
@pweingartz 

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Willyza (10/8/19)

New@dr34m3rz 
@Power puffer 
@pweingartz

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Silver (10/8/19)

Happy Birthday

@dr34m3rz , @Power puffer , @pweingartz 

Have a great day and weekend!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Silver (10/8/19)

And a special birthday wish to 

@Christos - a special member of our ECIGSSA Admin & Mod team 

Christos, thank you for all you have done for us over the past year! Wishing you all the best and hope you have a great day and weekend. Hope you get spoiled by the family and that lots of donuts have been ordered

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt (10/8/19)

Happy Birthday 

@dr34m3rz 
@Power puffer 
@pweingartz 

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## JurgensSt (10/8/19)

@Christos

Just for you






Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1 | Funny 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/8/19)

Happy Birthday @Christos may you have an awesome birthday. ( A image like this will be stuck in our brains forever  )

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (10/8/19)

Wishing you all a very Happy Birthday

@dr34m3rz 
@Power puffer 
@pweingartz

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Chanelr (10/8/19)

Happy birthday
@dr34m3rz 
@Power puffer 
@pweingartz 

And a very very special birthday wish to @Christos 

Hope you all have a great day

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (10/8/19)

Happy Birthday 
@dr34m3rz 
@Power puffer 
@pweingartz 
 Have a super day! 
 Special wishes to our undercover member of the sandal and socks clan, 
@Christos 
 May you have a great year ahead, may your socks always stay white and bright, may Woolies have a sale on white socks just for you. Happy Birthday and many happy clouds to you.

Reactions: Like 12 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (10/8/19)

@dr34m3rz
@Power puffer
@pweingartz

And special birthday wishes to @Christos - thanks for all you do on the forum.

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (10/8/19)

To a dear and great friend @Power puffer , may you have a great day with wifey and kids , Enjoy the Rincoe , just need to get a decent atty for you !

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## ARYANTO (10/8/19)

@dr34m3rz - congratulations - you survived another year!

@pweingartz - Don't party too hard Monday is around the corner !

@Christos -forgiven for all the 
{S}witty remarks about my Zeus collection - go great !

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (11/8/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Bulldog 
@DominionZA 
@fgrobler 
@Ruan1108 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (11/8/19)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Bulldog 
@DominionZA 
@fgrobler 
@Ruan1108


Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/8/19)

Happy Birthday 

@Bulldog 
@DominionZA 
@fgrobler 
@Ruan1108 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## lesvaches (11/8/19)

Happy Birthday!
@Bulldog 
@DominionZA 
@fgrobler 
@Ruan1108

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (11/8/19)

Happy Birthday


@Bulldog 
@DominionZA 
@fgrobler 
@Ruan1108

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (11/8/19)

Happy birthday

@Bulldog , @DominionZA 
@fgrobler , @Ruan1108 

Have a fabulous day !!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt (11/8/19)

Happy Birthday

@Bulldog 
@DominionZA 
@fgrobler 
@Ruan1108

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (11/8/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Bulldog 
@DominionZA 
@fgrobler 
@Ruan1108 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (11/8/19)

Happy Birthday 

@Bulldog 
@DominionZA 
@fgrobler 
@Ruan1108 

Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (11/8/19)

@Bulldog 
@DominionZA 
@fgrobler 
@Ruan1108 

Have a super great Birthday!

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr (11/8/19)

Happy birthday
@DominionZA 
@fgrobler 
@Ruan1108 

And a special wish to @Bulldog 

Have a great day

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (11/8/19)

@Bulldog
@DominionZA
@fgrobler
@Ruan1108

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (11/8/19)

@Bulldog 
@DominionZA 
@fgrobler 
@Ruan1108 
Congratulations guys have a great Sunday .

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Bulldog (11/8/19)

Thank you all for the wishes.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 6


----------



## Dubz (12/8/19)

Happy Birthday 
@DirtyD 
@Dr Evil 
@TaraFufu 
@VapingAccountant 
@Ziyaad Hassan 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/8/19)

Happy Birthday 

@DirtyD
@Dr Evil
@TaraFufu
@VapingAccountant
@Ziyaad Hassan

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 2


----------



## SAVaper (12/8/19)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@DirtyD 
@Dr Evil 
@TaraFufu 
@VapingAccountant 
@Ziyaad Hassan
@Tisha

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 2


----------



## Silver (12/8/19)

Happy Birthday 

@TaraFufu , @VapingAccountant 

and long-time members:
@DirtyD , @Dr Evil , @Ziyaad Hassan 

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 2


----------



## Chanelr (12/8/19)

Happy birthday
@DirtyD 
@Dr Evil 
@TaraFufu 
@VapingAccountant 
@Ziyaad Hassan 
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 2


----------



## JurgensSt (12/8/19)

Happy birthday


@DirtyD 
@Dr Evil 
@TaraFufu 
@VapingAccountant 
@Ziyaad Hassan 

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 2


----------



## Willyza (12/8/19)

@DirtyD 
@Dr Evil 
@TaraFufu 
@VapingAccountant 
@Ziyaad Hassan

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (12/8/19)

Happy birthday


@DirtyD 
@Dr Evil 
@TaraFufu 
@VapingAccountant 
@Ziyaad Hassan

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 2


----------



## lesvaches (12/8/19)

Happy Birthday!
@DirtyD
@Dr Evil
@TaraFufu
@VapingAccountant
@Ziyaad Hassan

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 2


----------



## Room Fogger (12/8/19)

Happy Birthday 
@DirtyD 
@Dr Evil 
@TaraFufu 
@VapingAccountant 
@Ziyaad Hassan 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 2


----------



## Power puffer (12/8/19)

Thank you to all for the birthday wishes

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5


----------



## ddk1979 (12/8/19)

@DirtyD
@Dr Evil
@TaraFufu
@VapingAccountant
@Ziyaad Hassan

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 2


----------



## hot.chillie35 (12/8/19)

Happy Birthday 

@DirtyD 
@Dr Evil 
@TaraFufu 
@VapingAccountant 
@Ziyaad Hassan 

Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 2


----------



## StompieZA (12/8/19)

Happy Birthday Guys! 

@DirtyD
@Dr Evil
@TaraFufu
@VapingAccountant
@Ziyaad Hassan

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 2


----------



## VapingAccountant (12/8/19)

Thank you for all the birthday wishes!!!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4


----------



## Resistance (12/8/19)

@DirtyD 
@Dr Evil 
@TaraFufu 
@VapingAccountant 
@Ziyaad Hassan 

Have a super awesome day!

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 2


----------



## ARYANTO (12/8/19)

HEY all your Monday birthday people , hope the jol was Yesterday...

@DirtyD
@Dr Evil
@TaraFufu
@VapingAccountant
@Ziyaad Hassan

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 2


----------



## Dubz (13/8/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Hersh13 
@Norman Anderson 
@oSuSkIo 
@razzmatazz 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/8/19)

Happy Birthday 

@Hersh13 
@Norman Anderson 
@oSuSkIo 
@razzmatazz 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## SAVaper (13/8/19)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Hersh13 
@Norman Anderson 
@oSuSkIo 
@razzmatazz


Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Silver (13/8/19)

Happy Birthday 

@Norman Anderson , @oSuSkIo 

@Hersh13 , @razzmatazz 

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Willyza (13/8/19)

@Hersh13 
@Norman Anderson 
@oSuSkIo 
@razzmatazz

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## lesvaches (13/8/19)

Happy Birthday!
@Hersh13
@Norman Anderson
@oSuSkIo
@razzmatazz

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (13/8/19)

Happy Birthday! 

@Hersh13
@Norman Anderson
@oSuSkIo
@razzmatazz

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Chanelr (13/8/19)

Happy birthday
@Hersh13
@Norman Anderson
@oSuSkIo
@razzmatazz
Hope you all have a great day

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Room Fogger (13/8/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Hersh13 
@Norman Anderson 
@oSuSkIo 
@razzmatazz 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## JurgensSt (13/8/19)

Happy Birthday 


@Hersh13 
@Norman Anderson 
@oSuSkIo 
@razzmatazz 

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ddk1979 (13/8/19)

@Hersh13
@Norman Anderson
@oSuSkIo
@razzmatazz

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ARYANTO (13/8/19)

@Hersh13
@Norman Anderson
@oSuSkIo
@razzmatazz
Happy birthday , folks , hope it was a great day !

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Dubz (14/8/19)

Happy Birthday 
@adnaanhitman 
@E.T. 
@Phill 
@Vapordude 
@Willyza 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/8/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Willyza 
@adnaanhitman 
@E.T. 
@Phill 
@Vapordude 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## SAVaper (14/8/19)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@adnaanhitman 
@E.T. 
@Phill 
@Vapordude 
@Willyza


Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## JurgensSt (14/8/19)

Happy Bday

@adnaanhitman 
@E.T. 
@Phill 
@Vapordude 
@Willyza

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Room Fogger (14/8/19)

Happy Birthday 
@adnaanhitman 
@E.T. 
@Phill 
@Vapordude 
@Willyza 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (14/8/19)

Happy Birthday 


@Hersh13 
@Norman Anderson 
@oSuSkIo 
@razzmatazz

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Willyza (14/8/19)



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 6


----------



## Chanelr (14/8/19)

Happy birthday
@adnaanhitman
@E.T.
@Phill
@Vapordude
@Willyza
May you all have a great day

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Silver (14/8/19)

Happy birthday

To long-time members here on the forum:

@Willyza , @E.T. 
@adnaanhitman , @Phill 
@Vapordude 

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## lesvaches (14/8/19)

Happy Birthday!
@adnaanhitman
@E.T.
@Phill
@Vapordude
@Willyza

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ddk1979 (14/8/19)

@adnaanhitman
@E.T.
@Phill
@Vapordude

@Willyza - special birthday wishes to you, thank you for your contributions

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (14/8/19)

@adnaanhitman
@E.T.
@Phill
@Vapordude
@Willyza The guy with an answer got everything 
happy birthday fellows , hope it was a great one !

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Dubz (15/8/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Alpharius40k 
@MR KHAN 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/8/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Alpharius40k 
@MR KHAN 

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (15/8/19)

Happy Birthday!

@adnaanhitman
@E.T.
@Phill
@Vapordude
@Willyza

Reactions: Like 10 | Funny 1


----------



## SAVaper (15/8/19)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Alpharius40k 
@MR KHAN


Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## lesvaches (15/8/19)

Happy Birthday!
@Alpharius40k
@MR KHAN

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## JurgensSt (15/8/19)

Happy Birthday 

@Alpharius40k
@MR KHAN

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Willyza (15/8/19)

@Alpharius40k 
@MR KHAN

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Chanelr (15/8/19)

Happy birthday.
@Alpharius40k 
@MR KHAN 
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Room Fogger (15/8/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Alpharius40k 
@MR KHAN 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## ddk1979 (15/8/19)

@Alpharius40k
@MR KHAN

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## KarlDP (15/8/19)

A very happy birthday to

@Alpharius40k 
@MR KHAN 

Have a lekka day!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Alpharius40k (15/8/19)

Thank you all for the wishes!

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 4


----------



## ARYANTO (15/8/19)

@Alpharius40k
@MR KHAN
Happy birthday guys!
Hope it was a great day .

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## hot.chillie35 (15/8/19)

Happy Belated Birthday 

@Hersh13 
@Norman Anderson 
@oSuSkIo 
@razzmatazz 
@adnaanhitman 
@E.T. 
@Phill 
@Vapordude 

And a Special Belated Birthday Wish to 
@Willyza 

Hope you all had a Fantastic Day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## hot.chillie35 (15/8/19)

Happy Birthday 

@Alpharius40k 
@MR KHAN 

Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Resistance (15/8/19)

Happy Belated Birthday 

@Hersh13 
@Norman Anderson 
@oSuSkIo 
@razzmatazz 
@adnaanhitman 
@E.T. 
@Phill 
@Vapordude 

And a Special Belated Birthday Greeting to @Willyza 

Hope you all had a Great Day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Resistance (15/8/19)

@Alpharius40k 
@MR KHAN 

Have a Great Day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Dubz (16/8/19)

Happy Birthday 
@RIYAADHESSA 
@Wesley45 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/8/19)

Happy Birthday 
@RIYAADHESSA 
@Wesley45 

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## hot.chillie35 (16/8/19)

Happy Birthday 

@RIYAADHESSA 
@Wesley45 

Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Resistance (16/8/19)

@RIYAADHESSA 
@Wesley45 

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## SAVaper (16/8/19)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@RIYAADHESSA 
@Wesley45


Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## JurgensSt (16/8/19)

Happy Bday

@RIYAADHESSA 
@Wesley45

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Willyza (16/8/19)

@RIYAADHESSA 
@Wesley45

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ddk1979 (16/8/19)

@RIYAADHESSA
@Wesley45

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## lesvaches (16/8/19)

Happy Birthday!
@RIYAADHESSA
@Wesley45

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Chanelr (16/8/19)

Happy birthday
@RIYAADHESSA 
@Wesley45 
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (16/8/19)

Happy Birthday


@RIYAADHESSA 
@Wesley45

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Room Fogger (16/8/19)

Happy Birthday 
@RIYAADHESSA 
@Wesley45 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## KarlDP (16/8/19)

A very  to @RIYAADHESSA and @Wesley45

Have an amazing day..

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ARYANTO (16/8/19)

Friday at last , time to PARTY !
@RIYAADHESSA
@Wesley45
Happy birthday folks , have fun and be safe .

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Dubz (17/8/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Jacqxes
@jagga8008 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/8/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Jacqxes
@jagga8008 

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Willyza (17/8/19)

@Jacqxes
@jagga8008

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## SAVaper (17/8/19)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Jacqxes
@jagga8008


Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## JurgensSt (17/8/19)

Happy birthday 

@Jacqxes
@jagga8008

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (17/8/19)

Happy Birthday 

@Jacqxes
@jagga8008

Have a fantastic day.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Chanelr (17/8/19)

Happy birthday
@Jacqxes
@jagga8008 
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Room Fogger (17/8/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Jacqxes
@jagga8008 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## lesvaches (17/8/19)

Happy Birthday!
@Jacqxes
@jagga8008

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ARYANTO (17/8/19)

@Jacqxes
@jagga8008
...Saturday , that's my fun day ! [from The Bangles - Just another Manic Monday]

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## ddk1979 (17/8/19)

@Jacqxes
@jagga8008

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Dubz (18/8/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Arshad Moerat 
@LeeGov 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## SAVaper (18/8/19)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Arshad Moerat 
@LeeGov


Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/8/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Arshad Moerat 
@LeeGov 

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## lesvaches (18/8/19)

Happy Birthday!
@Arshad Moerat
@LeeGov

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (18/8/19)

Happy Birthday 

@Arshad Moerat 
@LeeGov 

Hope you have a great day.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Room Fogger (18/8/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Arshad Moerat 
@LeeGov 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## JurgensSt (18/8/19)

Happy Bday

@Arshad Moerat 
@LeeGov 

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Chanelr (18/8/19)

Happy birthday
@Arshad Moerat 
@LeeGov 
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Willyza (18/8/19)

@Arshad Moerat 
@LeeGov

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## hot.chillie35 (18/8/19)

Happy Belated Birthday 

@Jacqxes
@jagga8008 

Hope u had a super day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## hot.chillie35 (18/8/19)

Happy Birthday 

@Arshad Moerat 
@LeeGov 

Have a super awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ARYANTO (18/8/19)

@Arshad Moerat
@LeeGov
Hi guys congratulations , have a great day .

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Resistance (18/8/19)

Happy Belated Birthday 

@Jacqxes
@jagga8008 

Hope u had a great day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Resistance (18/8/19)

@Arshad Moerat 
@LeeGov 

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## ddk1979 (18/8/19)

@Arshad Moerat
@LeeGov

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Dubz (19/8/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Ave40 
@dalle3 
@Douglas 
@KDB 
@nicoh 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/8/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Ave40 
@dalle3 
@Douglas 
@KDB 
@nicoh 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr (19/8/19)

Happy birthday
@Ave40 
@dalle3 
@Douglas 
@KDB 
@nicoh 
Hope you all have a great day

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (19/8/19)

Happy birthday

@dalle3 , @Douglas 
@KDB , @nicoh 

And to @Ave40 - long-standing international supporting vendor 

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (19/8/19)

Happy Birthday

@Ave40 
@dalle3 
@Douglas 
@KDB 
@nicoh

Reactions: Like 10 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## lesvaches (19/8/19)

Happy Birthday!
@Ave40
@dalle3
@Douglas
@KDB
@nicoh

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (19/8/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Ave40 
@dalle3 
@Douglas 
@KDB 
@nicoh 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (19/8/19)

Happy birthday everyone, and especially to @Ave40 !

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (19/8/19)

@Ave40 
@dalle3 
@Douglas 
@KDB 
@nicoh

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## hot.chillie35 (19/8/19)

Happy Birthday 

@Ave40 
@dalle3 
@Douglas 
@KDB 
@nicoh 

Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (19/8/19)

@Ave40 
@dalle3 
@Douglas 
@KDB 
@nicoh 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## KarlDP (19/8/19)

A very happy birthday to  

@dalle3 
@Douglas 
@KDB 
@nicoh 

And special mention to @Ave40 

Have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (19/8/19)

@Ave40
@dalle3
@Douglas
@KDB
@nicoh

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt (19/8/19)

Happy Bday

@Ave40
@dalle3
@Douglas
@KDB
@nicoh

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (19/8/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Ave40 
@dalle3 
@Douglas 
@KDB 
@nicoh

Happy birthday all , may there be only good things coming your way .

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Dubz (20/8/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Deadwidow 
@Fresh 
@JB1987 
@Royalvapes 
@SmokeyJoe 
@Vaperman 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/8/19)

Happy Birthday 

@Deadwidow 
@Fresh 
@JB1987 
@Royalvapes 
@SmokeyJoe 
@Vaperman 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## JurgensSt (20/8/19)

Happy Birthday 

@Deadwidow 
@Fresh 
@JB1987 
@Royalvapes 
@SmokeyJoe 
@Vaperman 

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## hot.chillie35 (20/8/19)

Happy Birthday 

@Deadwidow 
@Fresh 
@JB1987 
@Royalvapes 
@SmokeyJoe 
@Vaperman 

Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Resistance (20/8/19)

@Deadwidow 
@Fresh 
@JB1987 
@Royalvapes 
@SmokeyJoe 
@Vaperman 

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Chanelr (20/8/19)

Happy birthday
@Deadwidow 
@Fresh 
@JB1987 
@Royalvapes 
@Vaperman 

And an extra special birthday wish to
@SmokeyJoe 

Hope you all have a great day

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## SmokeyJoe (20/8/19)

Chanelr said:


> Happy birthday
> @Deadwidow
> @Fresh
> @JB1987
> ...


Thank you @Chanelr !

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## SAVaper (20/8/19)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Deadwidow 
@Fresh 
@JB1987 
@Royalvapes 
@SmokeyJoe 
@Vaperman


Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Room Fogger (20/8/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Deadwidow 
@Fresh 
@JB1987 
@Royalvapes 
@SmokeyJoe 
@Vaperman 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## lesvaches (20/8/19)

Happy Birthday!
@Deadwidow
@Fresh
@JB1987
@Royalvapes
@SmokeyJoe
@Vaperman

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Willyza (20/8/19)

@Deadwidow 
@Fresh 
@JB1987 
@Royalvapes 
@SmokeyJoe 
@Vaperman

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Cornelius (20/8/19)

Happy Birthday!
@Deadwidow
@Fresh
@JB1987
@Royalvapes
@SmokeyJoe
@Vaperman

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (20/8/19)

Happy Birthday 

@Deadwidow 
@Fresh 
@JB1987 
@Royalvapes 
@SmokeyJoe 
@Vaperman

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ddk1979 (20/8/19)

@Deadwidow
@Fresh
@JB1987
@Royalvapes
@SmokeyJoe
@Vaperman

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## StompieZA (20/8/19)

Happy Birthday to you, Happy Birthday to you!!

@Deadwidow
@Fresh
@JB1987
@Royalvapes
@SmokeyJoe
@Vaperman

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## ARYANTO (20/8/19)

@Deadwidow
@Fresh
@JB1987 
@Royalvapes
@SmokeyJoe 
@Vaperman
Congratulations Vape gang , hope it was a fun day !

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Chanelr (21/8/19)

Aw no birthday people today.
Have a great day everyone, halfway through the week

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Room Fogger (21/8/19)

Hey hey it’s humpday !!!!  It’s rolling downhill to the weekend now!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## Vapordude (21/8/19)

You're all too kind...thank you

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## ARYANTO (21/8/19)

....and today in history , there was no future vapers born, EXTREMELY tragic

Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 1


----------



## StompieZA (22/8/19)

Happy Birthday to you all!!

@ankles
@AnonyMoose
@danie
@Eyaaz 
@Shawn5643
@Cornell

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (22/8/19)

Happy Birthday !

@ankles
@AnonyMoose
@danie
@Eyaaz 
@Shawn5643
@Cornell

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## lesvaches (22/8/19)

Happy Birthday!
@ankles
@AnonyMoose
@danie
@Eyaaz
@Shawn5643
@Cornell

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## SAVaper (22/8/19)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@ankles
@AnonyMoose
@danie
@Eyaaz 
@Shawn5643
@Cornell


Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Chanelr (22/8/19)

Happy Birthday

@ankles
@AnonyMoose
@danie
@Eyaaz
@Shawn5643
@Cornell

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Room Fogger (22/8/19)

Happy Birthday! 
@ankles
@AnonyMoose
@danie
@Eyaaz
@Shawn5643
@Cornell
 Wishes for a superb day.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ddk1979 (22/8/19)

@ankles
@AnonyMoose
@danie
@Eyaaz
@Shawn5643
@Cornell
@Mich4488

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ARYANTO (22/8/19)

@ankles
@AnonyMoose
@danie
@Eyaaz
@Shawn5643
@Cornell
Happy birthday to all the birthday people , non birthday people , 
don't feel sad , your turn will come .

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## JurgensSt (22/8/19)

Happy birthday

@ankles
@AnonyMoose
@danie
@Eyaaz
@Shawn5643
@Cornell
@Mich4488

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Dubz (23/8/19)

Happy Birthday 
@GarethWo 
@Moey23 
@Tiny_Ninja 
@Wobbelzzzz 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/8/19)

Happy Birthday 
@GarethWo 
@Moey23 
@Tiny_Ninja 
@Wobbelzzzz 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## JurgensSt (23/8/19)

Happy Birthday 

@GarethWo 
@Moey23 
@Tiny_Ninja 
@Wobbelzzzz 

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## SAVaper (23/8/19)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@GarethWo 
@Moey23 
@Tiny_Ninja 
@Wobbelzzzz


Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## hot.chillie35 (23/8/19)

Happy Birthday 

@GarethWo 
@Moey23 
@Tiny_Ninja 
@Wobbelzzzz 

Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Resistance (23/8/19)

@GarethWo 
@Moey23 
@Tiny_Ninja 
@Wobbelzzzz 

Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Room Fogger (23/8/19)

Happy Birthday 
@GarethWo 
@Moey23 
@Tiny_Ninja 
@Wobbelzzzz 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## lesvaches (23/8/19)

Happy Birthday!
@GarethWo
@Moey23
@Tiny_Ninja
@Wobbelzzzz

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (23/8/19)

Happy Birthday to

@GarethWo 
@Moey23 
@Tiny_Ninja 
@Wobbelzzzz

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Chanelr (23/8/19)

Happy birthday
@GarethWo
@Moey23
@Tiny_Ninja
@Wobbelzzzz 
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ddk1979 (23/8/19)

@GarethWo
@Moey23
@Tiny_Ninja
@Wobbelzzzz

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ARYANTO (23/8/19)

May your birthday weekend rocks , I know how I am going to feel Monday morning...
@GarethWo
@Moey23
@Tiny_Ninja
@Wobbelzzzz
ENJOY !

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Dubz (24/8/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Darius1332 
@Marzuq 
@Mike byleveldt 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (24/8/19)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Darius1332 
@Marzuq 
@Mike byleveldt


Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/8/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Darius1332 
@Marzuq 
@Mike byleveldt 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (24/8/19)

Happy Birthday to :

@Darius1332 
@Marzuq 
@Mike byleveldt

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (24/8/19)

@Darius1332 
@Marzuq 
@Mike byleveldt

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## lesvaches (24/8/19)

Happy Birthday!
@Darius1332
@Marzuq
@Mike byleveldt

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr (24/8/19)

Happy birthday
@Darius1332 
@Marzuq 
@Mike byleveldt 
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (24/8/19)

Happy Birthday 

@Darius1332 
@Marzuq 
@Mike byleveldt 

Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt (24/8/19)

Happy Birthday 

@Darius1332 
@Marzuq 
@Mike byleveldt

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (24/8/19)

@Darius1332 
@Marzuq 
@Mike byleveldt 

Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (24/8/19)

@Darius1332
@Marzuq
@Mike byleveldt

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (24/8/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Darius1332 
@Marzuq 
@Mike byleveldt 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (24/8/19)

@Darius1332
@Marzuq
@Mike byleveldt
Congrats ! May this year ahead be the best ever

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (25/8/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Enursha 
@Jesslith 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/8/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Enursha 
@Jesslith 

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## SAVaper (25/8/19)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Enursha 
@Jesslith


Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## JurgensSt (25/8/19)

Happy Birthday 


@Enursha 
@Jesslith 

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## hot.chillie35 (25/8/19)

Happy Birthday 

@Enursha 
@Jesslith 

Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Resistance (25/8/19)

@Enursha 
@Jesslith 

Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Room Fogger (25/8/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Enursha 
@Jesslith 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## lesvaches (25/8/19)

Happy Birthday!
@Enursha
@Jesslith

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (25/8/19)

Happy Birthday to :

@Enursha 
@Jesslith

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Chanelr (25/8/19)

Happy Birthday
@Enursha 
@Jesslith 
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ddk1979 (25/8/19)

@Enursha
@Jesslith

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ARYANTO (25/8/19)

@Enursha
@Jesslith
CONGRATS , don't party too hearty , tomorrow is
MONDAY...

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Dubz (26/8/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Analytical 
@ARYANTO 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/8/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Analytical
@ARYANTO

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (26/8/19)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Analytical 
@ARYANTO


Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## lesvaches (26/8/19)

Happy Birthday!
@Analytical
@ARYANTO

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## MRHarris1 (26/8/19)

Happy birthday to you both, may you both have a wonderful day

@Analytical
@ARYANTO

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt (26/8/19)

@Analytical
@ARYANTO







Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 11 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr (26/8/19)

Happy birthday
@Analytical 

And a supersized birthday wish to
@ARYANTO 

Hope you both have a great day

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (26/8/19)

Happy Birthday

@Analytical

And A VERY SPECIAL BIRTHDAY SHOUT OUT TO @ARYANTO. I hope you have an awesome day filled with lots of presents and cakes and not forgetting love and may ur year ahead be prosperous and bountiful. 

Have a Super Awesome Day!!!

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (26/8/19)

Happy Birthday

@Analytical

A Very Special Birthday wish to @ARYANTO. 


Have a Great Day!

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (26/8/19)

Happy Birthday to:

@Analytical

And a special mention to @ARYANTO , a loyal and active forum member. Have a great day.

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (26/8/19)

@Analytical 
@ARYANTO

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (26/8/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Analytical 
 And a special birthday wish to 
@ARYANTO 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (26/8/19)

Happy birthday to both of you - have a vaping good day!
@Analytical 


And especially to our resident joker @ARYANTO

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## KarlDP (26/8/19)

@Analytical and @ARYANTO. May you both have an awesome day and successful year ahead.

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq (26/8/19)

thank you for the bday wishes to all

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 5


----------



## ddk1979 (26/8/19)

@Analytical
@ARYANTO

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (26/8/19)

Thank all you wonderful , happy people for all the wishes , you guys and girls are the best.
@Analytical , hope your birthday was as wintgat as mine !!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6


----------



## ARYANTO (26/8/19)

Thank all you wonderful , happy people for all the wishes , you guys and girls are the best.
@Analytical , hope your birthday was as wintgat as mine !!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## ARYANTO (26/8/19)

Hooked said:


> Happy birthday to both of you - have a vaping good day!
> @Analytical
> 
> 
> ...


@Hooked , thank you for the compliment , glad to try to make you all happy for a little while .

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Dubz (27/8/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Dimi 
@Laura Lee-Hillier 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/8/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Dimi 
@Laura Lee-Hillier 

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## vicTor (27/8/19)

happy birthday @Dimi

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## SAVaper (27/8/19)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Dimi 
@Laura Lee-Hillier


Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## JurgensSt (27/8/19)

Happy Birthday 

@Dimi 
@Laura Lee-Hillier

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Chanelr (27/8/19)

Happy birthday
@Dimi 
@Laura Lee-Hillier 
Hope you both have a great day

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (27/8/19)

Happy Birthday to :

@Dimi 
@Laura Lee-Hillier

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## lesvaches (27/8/19)

Happy Birthday!
@Dimi
@Laura Lee-Hillier

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Room Fogger (27/8/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Dimi 
@Laura Lee-Hillier 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Willyza (27/8/19)

@Dimi 
@Laura Lee-Hillier

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## KarlDP (27/8/19)

Good morning. And a  to @Dimi and @Laura Lee-Hillier. 

Have a super awesome day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## hot.chillie35 (27/8/19)

Happy Birthday 

@Dimi 
@Laura Lee-Hillier

Have a super awesome day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Laura Lee-Hillier (27/8/19)

hot.chillie35 said:


> Happy Birthday
> 
> @Dimi
> @Laura Lee-Hillier
> ...


Thank yoooou so much  x

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5


----------



## ddk1979 (27/8/19)

@Dimi
@Laura Lee-Hillier

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Dimi (27/8/19)

Thank you to everyone for the warm wishes

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 5


----------



## ARYANTO (27/8/19)

Happy Birthday
@Dimi 
@Laura Lee-Hillier 
Hope you had a fabulous day , blessings.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Laura Lee-Hillier (27/8/19)

Thank you Everyone 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 5


----------



## Dubz (28/8/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Chris Steenekamp 
@Crashdan 
@Steyn777 
@XTAR 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## SAVaper (28/8/19)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Chris Steenekamp 
@Crashdan 
@Steyn777 
@XTAR


Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/8/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Chris Steenekamp 
@Crashdan 
@Steyn777 
@XTAR 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## lesvaches (28/8/19)

Happy Birthday!
@Chris Steenekamp 
@Crashdan 
@Steyn777 
@XTAR

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Chanelr (28/8/19)

Happy birthday
@Chris Steenekamp 
@Crashdan 
@Steyn777 
@XTAR 
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## JurgensSt (28/8/19)

Happy birthday



@Chris Steenekamp 
@Crashdan 
@Steyn777 
@XTAR 

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## XTAR (28/8/19)

Thank you, thank you all!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4


----------



## Room Fogger (28/8/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Chris Steenekamp 
@Crashdan 
@Steyn777  hope you have a extra special one.
@XTAR 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## vicTor (28/8/19)

happy birthday @Steyn777

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Cornelius (28/8/19)

Happy birthday
@Chris Steenekamp 
@Crashdan 
@Steyn777 Have a Super day 
@XTAR

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## KarlDP (28/8/19)

Morning all. And a very  to

@Chris Steenekamp 
@Crashdan 
@Steyn777 
@XTAR 

Have a lekka one all..

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (28/8/19)

Happy Birthday to :

@Chris Steenekamp 
@Crashdan 
@Steyn777 
@XTAR

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Willyza (28/8/19)

@Chris Steenekamp 
@Crashdan 
@Steyn777 
@XTAR

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ddk1979 (28/8/19)

@Chris Steenekamp
@Crashdan
@Steyn777
@XTAR

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ARYANTO (28/8/19)

Happy Birthday!
@Chris Steenekamp 
@Crashdan 
@Steyn777 a much loved fellow !
@XTAR
Hope your day was full of fun and love , have a good 1.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## BoboVA (28/8/19)

HP Vapers
@Chris Steenekamp 
@Crashdan 
@Steyn777 a much loved fellow !
@XTAR

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Chanelr (29/8/19)

Have a great day everyone.
2 days to go for VapeCon

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO (29/8/19)

Get your VC shoes on -it's gonna rock !
Great evening to all .

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Dubz (30/8/19)

Happy Birthday 
@JiveshB 
@Megamuffin 
@Sadique Kaisvel 
@Whoop 
@Willi 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/8/19)

Happy Birthday 
@JiveshB 
@Megamuffin 
@Sadique Kaisvel 
@Whoop 
@Willi 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr (30/8/19)

Happy birthday
@JiveshB 
@Megamuffin 
@Sadique Kaisvel 
@Whoop 
@Willi 
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt (30/8/19)

Happy birthday

@JiveshB 
@Megamuffin 
@Sadique Kaisvel 
@Whoop 
@Willi

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## lesvaches (30/8/19)

Happy Birthday!
@JiveshB
@Megamuffin
@Sadique Kaisvel
@Whoop
@Willi

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## KarlDP (30/8/19)

A very happy birthday to 
@JiveshB 
@Megamuffin 
@Sadique Kaisvel 
@Whoop 
@Willi 

Have an awesome day peeps.  Tell people to give you money for your birthday. Then go spend it at Vapecon..LOL

Reactions: Like 10 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (30/8/19)

Happy Birthday 
@JiveshB 
@Megamuffin 
@Sadique Kaisvel 
@Whoop 
@Willi 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## SAVaper (30/8/19)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@JiveshB 
@Megamuffin 
@Sadique Kaisvel 
@Whoop 
@Willi


Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Steyn777 (30/8/19)

Thanks for all the bday wishes everyone!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 7


----------



## ddk1979 (30/8/19)

@JiveshB
@Megamuffin
@Sadique Kaisvel
@Whoop
@Willi

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (30/8/19)

@JiveshB
@Megamuffin
@Sadique Kaisvel
@Whoop
@Willi
Hope you all had a good day ?
Enjoy the weekend and have a jol if you go to VC2019 !!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Dubz (31/8/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Amy 
@Bachus 
@Dabbs 
@Dr.Bredo 
@NoMoreStinkies 
@Sharty 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (31/8/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Amy 
@Bachus 
@Dabbs 
@Dr.Bredo 
@NoMoreStinkies 
@Sharty 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr (31/8/19)

Happy birthday
@Amy 
@Bachus 
@Dabbs 
@Dr.Bredo 
@NoMoreStinkies 
@Sharty 
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (31/8/19)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Amy 
@Bachus 
@Dabbs 
@Dr.Bredo 
@NoMoreStinkies 
@Sharty


Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (31/8/19)

@Amy 
@Bachus 
@Dabbs 
@Dr.Bredo 
@NoMoreStinkies 
@Sharty

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## lesvaches (31/8/19)

Happy Birthday!
@Amy
@Bachus
@Dabbs
@Dr.Bredo
@NoMoreStinkies
@Sharty

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (31/8/19)

Happy Birthday

@Amy 
@Bachus 
@Dabbs 
@Dr.Bredo 
@NoMoreStinkies 
@Sharty

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (31/8/19)

@Amy
@Bachus
@Dabbs
@Dr.Bredo
@NoMoreStinkies
@Sharty

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (31/8/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Amy 
@Bachus 
@Dabbs 
@Dr.Bredo 
@NoMoreStinkies 
@Sharty 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (1/9/19)

Happy Birthday 
@camie 
@cornebotha007 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## SAVaper (1/9/19)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@camie 
@cornebotha007


Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Chanelr (1/9/19)

Happy birthday
@camie 
@cornebotha007 
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## lesvaches (1/9/19)

Happy Birthday!
@camie
@cornebotha007

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/9/19)

Happy Birthday 
@camie 
@cornebotha007 

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (1/9/19)

Happy birthday

@camie 
@cornebotha007

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## JurgensSt (1/9/19)

Happy Birthday 

@camie 
@cornebotha007

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ARYANTO (1/9/19)

Sorry , all you yesterday's birthday people , was too hyperactive @ VAPECON 19 to wish you all 
So--- belated birthday wishes ,hope you all had such as lovely day as I had !
@Amy
@Bachus
@Dabbs
@Dr.Bredo
@NoMoreStinkies
@Sharty

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (1/9/19)

@camie
@cornebotha007
Have a happy day , enjoy and spread the love!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Willyza (1/9/19)

@camie 
@cornebotha007

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## hot.chillie35 (1/9/19)

Happy Belated Birthday 

@Chris Steenekamp
@Crashdan
@Steyn777
@XTAR
@JiveshB
@Megamuffin
@Sadique Kaisvel
@Whoop
@Willi
@Amy
@Bachus
@Dabbs
@Dr.Bredo
@NoMoreStinkies
@Sharty

Hope u had a Super Awesome Day!

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (1/9/19)

Happy Birthday 

@camie
@cornebotha007

Hope u have a Super Day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Resistance (1/9/19)

Happy Belated Birthday 

@Chris Steenekamp
@Crashdan
@Steyn777
@XTAR
@JiveshB
@Megamuffin
@Sadique Kaisvel
@Whoop
@Willi
@Amy
@Bachus
@Dabbs
@Dr.Bredo
@NoMoreStinkies
@Sharty

Hope u had a Great Day!

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (1/9/19)

@camie
@cornebotha007

Have a Great Day!

View attachment 176409

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Room Fogger (1/9/19)

Happy Birthday 
@camie 
@cornebotha007 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ddk1979 (1/9/19)

@camie
@cornebotha007

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Dubz (2/9/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Arra 
@Cereal_Killa 
@Rishmia 
@UVESHAN 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/9/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Arra 
@Cereal_Killa 
@Rishmia 
@UVESHAN 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## SAVaper (2/9/19)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Arra 
@Cereal_Killa 
@Rishmia 
@UVESHAN


Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## JurgensSt (2/9/19)

Happy Bday

@Arra 
@Cereal_Killa 
@Rishmia 
@UVESHAN

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Chanelr (2/9/19)

Happy birthday
@Arra 
@Cereal_Killa 
@Rishmia 
@UVESHAN 
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Willyza (2/9/19)

@Arra 
@Cereal_Killa 
@Rishmia 
@UVESHAN

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (2/9/19)

Happy Birthday to 

@Arra 
@Cereal_Killa 
@Rishmia 
@UVESHAN

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## lesvaches (2/9/19)

Happy Birthday!
@Arra
@Cereal_Killa
@Rishmia
@UVESHAN

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Room Fogger (2/9/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Arra 
@Cereal_Killa 
@Rishmia 
@UVESHAN 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ddk1979 (2/9/19)

@Arra
@Cereal_Killa
@Rishmia
@UVESHAN

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ARYANTO (2/9/19)

Happy Birthday
@Arra
@Cereal_Killa
@Rishmia
@UVESHAN
Happy birthday , hope your lover, boy/girlfriend, skelmpie, wife/husband, friend{s} or
garden keeper got you a nice prezzie at VC2019!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Arthster (2/9/19)

Happy happy all

@Arra
@Cereal_Killa
@Rishmia
@UVESHAN

Hope you have a fantastic birthday

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Dubz (3/9/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Bompie 
@Natheer 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## hot.chillie35 (3/9/19)

Happy Birthday

@Arra 
@Cereal_Killa 
@Rishmia 
@UVESHAN 

Hope u had a super day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## hot.chillie35 (3/9/19)

Happy Birthday 

@Bompie 
@Natheer 

Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Resistance (3/9/19)

@Arra 
@Cereal_Killa 
@Rishmia 
@UVESHAN 

Hope u had a great day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Resistance (3/9/19)

@Bompie 
@Natheer 

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/9/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Bompie 
@Natheer 

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Arthster (3/9/19)

Happy Birthday

@Bompie 
@Natheer

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## SAVaper (3/9/19)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Bompie 
@Natheer


Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Willyza (3/9/19)

@Bompie 
@Natheer

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (3/9/19)

Happy Birthday 

@Bompie 
@Natheer

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## lesvaches (3/9/19)

Happy Birthday!
@Bompie
@Natheer

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Room Fogger (3/9/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Bompie 
@Natheer 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Chanelr (3/9/19)

Happy birthday
@Bompie 
@Natheer 
Hope you both have a great day

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ddk1979 (3/9/19)

@Bompie
@Natheer

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## JurgensSt (3/9/19)

Happy birthday


@Bompie 
@Natheer

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ARYANTO (3/9/19)

@Bompie
@Natheer
Wishing you a great birthday , best for the year ahead ,
make it the coolest ever !

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Dubz (4/9/19)

Happy Birthday 
@David Naude 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/9/19)

Happy Birthday 
@David Naude 

May you have a awesome day!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## hot.chillie35 (4/9/19)

Happy Birthday 

@David Naude 

Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Resistance (4/9/19)

@David Naude 

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## SAVaper (4/9/19)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@David Naude


Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Arthster (4/9/19)

Happy Birthday 
@David Naude 

Hope you have a fantastic day

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Willyza (4/9/19)

@David Naude

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (4/9/19)

Happy Birthday @David Naude .

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## lesvaches (4/9/19)

Happy Birthday!
@David Naude

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## JurgensSt (4/9/19)

Happy Birthday!


@David Naude

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Room Fogger (4/9/19)

Happy Birthday 
@David Naude 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## David Naude (4/9/19)

Thanks all Life is just beginning

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 6


----------



## Chanelr (4/9/19)

Very happy birthday to you
@David Naude 
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## KarlDP (4/9/19)

A very happy birthday to

@David Naude 

Have a good one..

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## ddk1979 (4/9/19)

@David Naude

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ARYANTO (4/9/19)

@David Naude
Our only birthday boy , happy happy birthday !
enjoy the day and only 2 days to weekend ...

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Dubz (5/9/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Dil 
@Sir Vape 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/9/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Dil 
@Sir Vape 

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Willyza (5/9/19)

@Dil
@Sir Vape

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (5/9/19)

Happy Birthday

@Dil
@Sir Vape

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## SAVaper (5/9/19)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Dil 
@Sir Vape


Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## JurgensSt (5/9/19)

Happy birthday 


@Dil 
@Sir Vape

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Arthster (5/9/19)

Happy happy 

@Dil
@Sir Vape 

Hope you have a brilliant day and may the clouds be ever in your flavor.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Room Fogger (5/9/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Dil 
@Sir Vape 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Silver (5/9/19)

Happy birthday

@Dil 

And to @Sir Vape , long-standing Diamond Supporting Vendor

May you have a great day and year ahead!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Sir Vape (5/9/19)

Thanks guys

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 6


----------



## lesvaches (5/9/19)

Happy Birthday!
@Dil
@Sir Vape

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## KarlDP (5/9/19)

Happy birthday to @Dil 

And a very special happy birthday shoutout to @Sir Vape 

Have a good one!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Chanelr (5/9/19)

Happy Birthday
@Dil
@Sir Vape
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ddk1979 (5/9/19)

@Dil
@Sir Vape

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## ARYANTO (5/9/19)

@Dil
@Sir Vape - A special birthday wish to you !
Congratulations hope you had a good day .

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Dubz (6/9/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Brenz95 
@DarkMyth 
@Mirza farhaan Baig 
@PoloBear 
@Ra1nMan 
@tomcat 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/9/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Brenz95 
@DarkMyth 
@Mirza farhaan Baig 
@PoloBear 
@Ra1nMan 
@tomcat 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (6/9/19)

Wishing you all a very Happy Birthday

@Brenz95
@DarkMyth
@Mirza farhaan Baig
@PoloBear
@Ra1nMan
@tomcat

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## KarlDP (6/9/19)

Yoh many peeps today.. LOL

A very happy  to

@Brenz95
@DarkMyth
@Mirza farhaan Baig
@PoloBear
@Ra1nMan
@tomcat

Have a awesome day..

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## SAVaper (6/9/19)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Brenz95 
@DarkMyth 
@Mirza farhaan Baig 
@PoloBear 
@Ra1nMan 
@tomcat


Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Arthster (6/9/19)

Happy birthday

@Brenz95 
@DarkMyth 
@Mirza farhaan Baig 
@PoloBear 
@Ra1nMan 
@tomcat 

Hope you have a lekker day.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## lesvaches (6/9/19)

Happy Birthday!
@Brenz95
@DarkMyth
@Mirza farhaan Baig
@PoloBear
@Ra1nMan
@tomcat

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Willyza (6/9/19)

@Brenz95
@DarkMyth
@Mirza farhaan Baig
@PoloBear
@Ra1nMan
@tomcat

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Chanelr (6/9/19)

Happy birthday
@Brenz95 
@DarkMyth 
@Mirza farhaan Baig 
@PoloBear 
@Ra1nMan 
@tomcat 
Hope you all have a great day

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Room Fogger (6/9/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Brenz95 
@DarkMyth 
@Mirza farhaan Baig 
@PoloBear 
@Ra1nMan 
@tomcat 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt (6/9/19)

party: Happy Birthday 


@Brenz95 
@DarkMyth 
@Mirza farhaan Baig 
@PoloBear 
@Ra1nMan 
@tomcat 

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## ddk1979 (6/9/19)

@Brenz95
@DarkMyth
@Mirza farhaan Baig
@PoloBear
@Ra1nMan
@tomcat

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ARYANTO (6/9/19)

A very big Friday Happy Birthday to the following members :

@Brenz95
@DarkMyth
@Mirza farhaan Baig
@PoloBear
@Ra1nMan
@tomcat
Hope it was a warmer day your side , as in Gauteng - think all the vape-clouds
from Heartfelt blew this way and caused the rain , or maybe not .

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Dubz (7/9/19)

Happy Birthday 
@kaygo 
@maaperez 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/9/19)

Happy Birthday 
@kaygo 
@maaperez 

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (7/9/19)

Happy Birthday

@kaygo
@maaperez

Reactions: Like 12 | Funny 1


----------



## lesvaches (7/9/19)

Happy Birthday!
@kaygo
@maaperez

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## JurgensSt (7/9/19)

Happy Birthday

@kaygo
@maaperez

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Willyza (7/9/19)

@kaygo
@maaperez

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Room Fogger (7/9/19)

Happy Birthday 
@kaygo 
@maaperez 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## SAVaper (7/9/19)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@kaygo 
@maaperez


Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ARYANTO (7/9/19)

@kaygo
@maaperez
Happy birthday folks , wishing you luck , happiness and lotsa money !

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Chanelr (7/9/19)

Happy birthday
@kaygo 
@maaperez 
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## ddk1979 (7/9/19)

@kaygo
@maaperez

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Arthster (7/9/19)

Happy birthday 

@kaygo
@maaperez

May your day be full of flavor.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Dubz (8/9/19)

Happy Birthday 
@David.Fisher 
@Disco 
@F20driver 
@Rossi 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/9/19)

Happy Birthday 
@David.Fisher 
@Disco 
@F20driver 
@Rossi 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (8/9/19)

Wishing you all a very Happy Birthday .

@David.Fisher
@Disco
@F20driver
@Rossi

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ARYANTO (8/9/19)

Today's birthday people looks like they could be famous...
@David.Fisher - Rob's little nephew
@Disco - Must be family of Diana Ross
@F20driver - Schumacher's uncle on his farm in Africa
@Rossi - the bike guy's cousin , also in Africa 
Well then , Happy birthday to ya all , hope you make a lot of money and be fortunate this year !

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## lesvaches (8/9/19)

Happy Birthday!
@David.Fisher
@Disco
@F20driver
@Rossi

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## JurgensSt (8/9/19)

Happy Birthday!

@David.Fisher
@Disco
@F20driver
@Rossi

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Room Fogger (8/9/19)

Happy Birthday 
@David.Fisher 
@Disco 
@F20driver 
@Rossi 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Willyza (8/9/19)

@David.Fisher
@Disco
@F20driver
@Rossi

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Arthster (8/9/19)

Happy birthday all

@David.Fisher
@Disco
@F20driver
@Rossi 

Stop reading forums and go demand a birthday braai.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## hot.chillie35 (8/9/19)

Happy Belated Birthday 

@Dil 
@Sir Vape

Hope you guys had an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## hot.chillie35 (8/9/19)

Happy Belated Birthday 

@Brenz95 
@DarkMyth 
@Mirza farhaan Baig 
@PoloBear 
@Ra1nMan 
@tomcat 

Hope you all had a Super Great Day!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (8/9/19)

Happy Belated Birthday 

@kaygo 
@maaperez 

Hope u had a super day!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## hot.chillie35 (8/9/19)

Happy Birthday 

@David.Fisher 
@Disco 
@F20driver 
@Rossi 

Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Chanelr (8/9/19)

Happy birthday
@David.Fisher 
@Disco 
@F20driver 
@Rossi 
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## ddk1979 (8/9/19)

@David.Fisher
@Disco
@F20driver
@Rossi

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## DarkMyth (8/9/19)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Wishing you all a very Happy Birthday
> 
> @Brenz95
> @DarkMyth
> ...


Thanks

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## Resistance (8/9/19)

Happy Belated Birthday

@Dil
@Sir Vape

Hope you guys had an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Resistance (8/9/19)

Happy Belated Birthday

@Brenz95
@DarkMyth
@Mirza farhaan Baig
@PoloBear
@Ra1nMan
@tomcat

Hope you all had a Super Great Day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Resistance (8/9/19)

Happy Belated Birthday

@kaygo
@maaperez

Hope u had a super day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Resistance (8/9/19)

@David.Fisher
@Disco
@F20driver
@Rossi

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Dubz (9/9/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Deanv 
@MYZ0711 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/9/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Deanv 
@MYZ0711 

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (9/9/19)

Happy Birthday to both of you :

@Deanv
@MYZ0711

Have a great day.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## hot.chillie35 (9/9/19)

Happy Birthday 

@Deanv 
@MYZ0711 

Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Resistance (9/9/19)

@Deanv 
@MYZ0711 

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Chanelr (9/9/19)

Happy birthday
@Deanv 
@MYZ0711 
Hope you both have a great day

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Willyza (9/9/19)

@Deanv
@MYZ0711

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## SAVaper (9/9/19)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Deanv 
@MYZ0711


Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## lesvaches (9/9/19)

Happy Birthday!
@Deanv
@MYZ0711

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## JurgensSt (9/9/19)

Happy Birthday

@Deanv 
@MYZ0711

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Room Fogger (9/9/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Deanv 
@MYZ0711 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## KarlDP (9/9/19)

Happy birthday to

@Deanv
@MYZ0711

Have an awesome day..

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## ddk1979 (9/9/19)

@Deanv
@MYZ0711

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## tekaluku (9/9/19)

ARYANTO said:


> Today's birthday people looks like they could be famous...
> @David.Fisher - Rob's little nephew
> @Disco - Must be family of Diana Ross
> @F20driver - Schumacher's uncle on his farm in Africa
> ...


Happy birthday....awesome blessings upon your lives

@David.Fisher
@Disco
@F20driver
@Rossi

Sent from small screen

Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## ARYANTO (9/9/19)

@Deanv
@MYZ0711
Happy Birthday fellow vapers,
wish you many more clouds.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Dubz (10/9/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Havana Vape Co 
@TheSubieVaper 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/9/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Havana Vape Co 
@TheSubieVaper 

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## lesvaches (10/9/19)

Happy Birthday!
@Havana Vape Co 
@TheSubieVaper

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## SAVaper (10/9/19)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Havana Vape Co 
@TheSubieVaper


Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Willyza (10/9/19)

@Havana Vape Co
@TheSubieVaper

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Room Fogger (10/9/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Havana Vape Co 
@TheSubieVaper 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Chanelr (10/9/19)

Happy birthday
@Havana Vape Co 
@TheSubieVaper 
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## SparkySA (10/9/19)

Happy bday guys

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (10/9/19)

Happy Birthday to you both :

@Havana Vape Co
@TheSubieVaper

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ddk1979 (10/9/19)

@Havana Vape Co
@TheSubieVaper

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ARYANTO (10/9/19)

@Havana Vape Co
@TheSubieVaper
Congrats to both of you , 
may there be many clouds in your days in the future.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Havana Vape Co (10/9/19)

Thanks all for the birthday wishes. It really means alot. 

Regards
Team Havana Vape 
Tel:0164540783
E mail: info@havanavape.co za

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## Hooked (10/9/19)

Happy birthday @Havana Vape! Hope you had a great day and wishing you all the best for the coming year!!

​

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Dubz (11/9/19)

Happy birthday 
@BarataS 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/9/19)

Happy Birthday 
@BarataS 

May you have a awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## hot.chillie35 (11/9/19)

Happy birthday 

@BarataS 

Enjoy ur day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Resistance (11/9/19)

@BarataS 

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (11/9/19)

Happy Birthday

@BarataS

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## SAVaper (11/9/19)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@BarataS


Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Room Fogger (11/9/19)

Happy birthday 
@BarataS 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## JurgensSt (11/9/19)

Happy birthday 

@BarataS 

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## lesvaches (11/9/19)

Happy Birthday!
@BarataS

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Chanelr (11/9/19)

Very happy birthday to you @BarataS!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ddk1979 (11/9/19)

@BarataS

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ARYANTO (11/9/19)

@BarataS
Hope you had a wonderful day .

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Dubz (12/9/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Nick_Naidoo 
@Rob Fisher 
@SDAYA 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/9/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Nick_Naidoo 
@SDAYA 

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/9/19)

And then a very special Happy Birthday wish for uncle @Rob Fisher the legend. May you have a super awesome day. And thank you for everything you do on the forum.

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (12/9/19)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Nick_Naidoo 
@Rob Fisher 
@SDAYA 

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (12/9/19)

Happy Birthday to :

@Nick_Naidoo
@Rob Fisher
@SDAYA

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (12/9/19)

@Nick_Naidoo
@Rob Fisher
@SDAYA

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (12/9/19)

@MrGSmokeFree well done, very nice

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos (12/9/19)

Happy birthday to one and only @Rob Fisher !
May every day be special and not only the one where you celebrate your entry to life.

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt (12/9/19)

Happy Birthday 

@Nick_Naidoo 
@Rob Fisher 
@SDAYA

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## lesvaches (12/9/19)

Happy Birthday!
@Nick_Naidoo
@Rob Fisher
@SDAYA

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (12/9/19)

Happy birthday 

@SDAYA and @Nick_Naidoo 

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Silver (12/9/19)

A very special birthday wish to our dear Skipper Mr @Rob Fisher !

May you have a super duper day and a wonderful, healthy and fun year ahead!

Rob, thank you for all you do for us here on the forum and for our initiatives and events.

We are all *very lucky* to have you with us
Your enthusiasm and passion for vaping brightens up everything 
And the way you are with us as a team and with the whole community is a major contributor to the wonderful experiences we have all enjoyed over the years.

Rocket enabler of note!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cornelius (12/9/19)

Happy Birthday!
@Nick_Naidoo
@SDAYA

And then a very special Happy Happy Cake and Candy Day @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (12/9/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Nick_Naidoo 
@SDAYA 
 Have a super day! 

 And a special birthday wish for @Rob Fisher , 
May it be a great one!

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (12/9/19)

Happy birthday @Nick_Naidoo @SDAYA and a very special birthday to our sa legend uncle @Rob Fisher hope urll have an amazing vapeful day

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr (12/9/19)

Happy birthday

@Nick_Naidoo 
@SDAYA 

And a supersized birthday wish to the legend uncle @Rob Fisher 

Hope you all have a great day

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## Gizmo (12/9/19)

Happy Birthday @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Angie (12/9/19)

Happy Birthday @Rob Fisher and wishing you many many more!!!!

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (12/9/19)

Happy birthday to @Nick_Naidoo, @SDAYA 

*and to a very special person - a legend - @Rob Fisher *

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (12/9/19)

Happy Birthday to @Nick_Naidoo and @SDAYA 

Hope you have a great day !

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Kuhlkatz (12/9/19)

Special Happy Birthday wishes to @Rob Fisher 

Hope you have great day and a blessed year ahead, skipper ! 

P.S. I trust the fishing outing will be a success, whether you bag a big one or not

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (12/9/19)

@Nick_Naidoo
@SDAYA

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (12/9/19)

And Special Happy Birthday wishes to you @Rob Fisher

Your contributions are a major part of what makes ecigssa so special and you really have a kind heart

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Juan_G (12/9/19)

Happy birthday @Rob Fisher , hope you have a awesome special day!!

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/9/19)

Many thanks for the birthday wishes everyone! Had an awesome day on the dam!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 7


----------



## ARYANTO (12/9/19)

@Nick_Naidoo- happy birthday !
@SDAYA - congratulations !



@Rob Fisher - our high end fundi , and knows more than some vape shops whole staff,
It is a great pleasure to congratulate you and thank you for all the '' Rob help '' pm's , 
You sir , are a legend .{sorry , know it's not Christmas but it's the only 1 with a beard...}

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (13/9/19)

Happy Belated Birthday 

@Nick_Naidoo 
@Rob Fisher 
@SDAYA 

Hope u had a super awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (13/9/19)

Happy Belated Birthday 

@Nick_Naidoo 
@Rob Fisher 
@SDAYA 

Hope you had a great day!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (13/9/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Nova69 
@Puff the Magic Dragon 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/9/19)

Happy Birthday 

@Puff the Magic Dragon may you have a great day my friend

And

@Nova69 I hope you have a awesome day

Enjoy guys

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (13/9/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Nova69

Special Birthday Shout out to
@Puff the Magic Dragon
May u have Blessed Day, filled with lots of love and presents

Have a super day guys!

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt (13/9/19)

Happy Birthday 


@Nova69 
@Puff the Magic Dragon

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (13/9/19)

Happy Birthday 

@Nova69

A Special Birthday Wish to
@Puff the Magic Dragon

Have Blessed Day, with many vaping gifts lol. 

Have a Great Day!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (13/9/19)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Nova69 
@Puff the Magic Dragon


Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (13/9/19)

@Nova69
@Puff the Magic Dragon

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (13/9/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Nova69 
@Puff the Magic Dragon 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cornelius (13/9/19)

Happy Birthday 

@Nova69
@Puff the Magic Dragon

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (13/9/19)

Happy birthday

Longtime members:
@Puff the Magic Dragon and @Nova69 
Thanks for all your dedication to the forum.

Hope you have a great day and weekend ahead

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## lesvaches (13/9/19)

Happy Birthday!
@Nova69
@Puff the Magic Dragon

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr (13/9/19)

Happy birthday gents
@Nova69 
@Puff the Magic Dragon 
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (13/9/19)

Happy Birthday
@Nova69
@Puff the Magic Dragon ... just for you...

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## tekaluku (13/9/19)

Happy Birthday wishes 

@Nova69
@Puff the Magic Dragon

Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (14/9/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Flavour world Sa 
@Puff&Pass 
@Simon Kruger 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/9/19)

Happy Birthday 

@Flavour world Sa 
@Puff&Pass 
@Simon Kruger 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Willyza (14/9/19)

@Flavour world Sa
@Puff&Pass
@Simon Kruger

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ARYANTO (14/9/19)

@Flavour world Sa -keeping us mixing and matching for a long time , thank you.
@Puff&Pass
@Simon Kruger

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## SAVaper (14/9/19)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Flavour world Sa 
@Puff&Pass 
@Simon Kruger


Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## lesvaches (14/9/19)

Happy Birthday!
@Flavour world Sa
@Puff&Pass
@Simon Kruger

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Silver (14/9/19)

Happy birthday

Longtime members:
@Puff&Pass , @Simon Kruger 

And supporting vendor @Flavour world Sa 

Have a great day and weekend!

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (14/9/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Flavour world Sa 
@Puff&Pass 
@Simon Kruger 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt (14/9/19)

Happy Birthday 

@Flavour world Sa 
@Puff&Pass 
@Simon Kruger 

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (14/9/19)

Happy Birthday 

@Flavour world Sa
@Puff&Pass
@Simon Kruger

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr (14/9/19)

Happy birthday
@Flavour world Sa 
@Puff&Pass 
@Simon Kruger 
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ddk1979 (14/9/19)

@Nova69

and a super belated happy birthday to you @Puff the Magic Dragon

Hope you had an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ddk1979 (14/9/19)

@Flavour world Sa
@Puff&Pass
@Simon Kruger

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Dubz (15/9/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Daniel da Rocha 
@JohnoF 
@Rikardo Jardine 
@Tariq 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/9/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Daniel da Rocha 
@JohnoF 
@Rikardo Jardine 
@Tariq 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## SAVaper (15/9/19)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Daniel da Rocha 
@JohnoF 
@Rikardo Jardine 
@Tariq


Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## JurgensSt (15/9/19)

Happy birthday 

@Daniel da Rocha 
@JohnoF 
@Rikardo Jardine 
@Tariq

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (15/9/19)

Happy Birthday to all of you :

@Daniel da Rocha
@JohnoF
@Rikardo Jardine
@Tariq

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Room Fogger (15/9/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Daniel da Rocha 
@JohnoF 
@Rikardo Jardine 
@Tariq 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ARYANTO (15/9/19)

@Daniel da Rocha
@JohnoF
@Rikardo Jardine
@Tariq





Have a great day y'all

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## lesvaches (15/9/19)

Happy Birthday!
@Daniel da Rocha
@JohnoF
@Rikardo Jardine
@Tariq

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Chanelr (15/9/19)

Happy birthday
@Daniel da Rocha 
@JohnoF 
@Rikardo Jardine 
@Tariq 
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Willyza (15/9/19)

@Daniel da Rocha
@JohnoF
@Rikardo Jardine
@Tariq

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ddk1979 (15/9/19)

@Daniel da Rocha
@JohnoF
@Rikardo Jardine
@Tariq

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Dubz (16/9/19)

Happy Birthday 
@blackraine1 
@ChadB 
@ET
@MRHarris1 
@Pixstar 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/9/19)

Happy Birthday 

@blackraine1 
@ChadB 
@ET
@MRHarris1 
@Pixstar 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Chanelr (16/9/19)

Happy birthday
@blackraine1 
@ChadB 
@ET
@MRHarris1 
@Pixstar 
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## hot.chillie35 (16/9/19)

Happy Birthday

@blackraine1 
@ChadB 
@ET
@MRHarris1 
@Pixstar 

Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Resistance (16/9/19)

@blackraine1 
@ChadB 
@ET
@MRHarris1 
@Pixstar 

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## SAVaper (16/9/19)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@blackraine1 
@ChadB 
@ET
@MRHarris1 
@Pixstar


Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## JurgensSt (16/9/19)

Happy Birthday

@blackraine1 
@ChadB 
@ET
@MRHarris1 
@Pixstar

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (16/9/19)

Happy Birthday to all of you

@blackraine1
@ChadB
@ET
@MRHarris1
@Pixstar

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Willyza (16/9/19)

@blackraine1
@ChadB
@ET
@MRHarris1
@Pixstar

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## lesvaches (16/9/19)

Happy Birthday!
@blackraine1
@ChadB
@ET
@MRHarris1
@Pixstar

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## ddk1979 (16/9/19)

@blackraine1
@ChadB
@ET
@MRHarris1
@Pixstar

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Room Fogger (16/9/19)

Happy Birthday 
@blackraine1 
@ChadB 
@ET
@MRHarris1 
@Pixstar 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## MRHarris1 (16/9/19)

Thank you all for the Birthday wishes.

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## tekaluku (16/9/19)

@blackraine1
@ChadB
@ET
@MRHarris1
@blackraine1
@ChadB
@ET
@MRHarris1
@Pixstar

HBD Good people

Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Hooked (16/9/19)

Happy birthday peeps! Have a good one!
@blackraine1
@ChadB
@ET
@Pixstar

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Hooked (16/9/19)

A very special birthday wish to @MRHarris1, who so kindly went shopping for me at VapeCon!
May all your dreams come true in the coming year!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## ARYANTO (16/9/19)

Ta Daaaa!
@blackraine1
@ChadB
@ET
@MRHarris1
@Pixstar
Drum roll - Happy Birthday to all of you !
Hope your Monday wasn't too traumatic .
Smile... while you still have teeth !

Reactions: Like 14 | Funny 1


----------



## Dubz (17/9/19)

Happy Birthday 
@anthony001 
@Crafted Coils 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/9/19)

Happy Birthday 
@anthony001 
@Crafted Coils 

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## hot.chillie35 (17/9/19)

Happy Birthday 

@anthony001 
@Crafted Coils 

Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Resistance (17/9/19)

@anthony001 
@Crafted Coils 

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## lesvaches (17/9/19)

Happy Birthday!
@anthony001
@Crafted Coils

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## vicTor (17/9/19)

happy birthday @Crafted Coils

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## SAVaper (17/9/19)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@anthony001 
@Crafted Coils


Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## JurgensSt (17/9/19)

Happy birthday

@anthony001 

And a Special birthday wish to the Coil Master 

@Crafted Coils

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Room Fogger (17/9/19)

Happy Birthday 
@anthony001 
@Crafted Coils 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## MRHarris1 (17/9/19)

Happy Birthday

@anthony001 
@Crafted Coils

May it be a wonderful day!!

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (17/9/19)

Happy Birthday

@anthony001
@Crafted Coils

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Willyza (17/9/19)

@anthony001
@Crafted Coils

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Chanelr (17/9/19)

Happy birthday
@anthony001 
@Crafted Coils 
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ddk1979 (17/9/19)

@anthony001
@Crafted Coils

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ARYANTO (17/9/19)

@anthony001
@Crafted Coils
Happy happy birthday fellows !
Hope there was no Tuesday traumas ?
Go big or go home.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Dubz (18/9/19)

Happy Birthday 
@DeW 
@Raikan007 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/9/19)

Happy Birthday 
@DeW 
@Raikan007 

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## JurgensSt (18/9/19)

Happy Birthday 

@DeW 
@Raikan007

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Room Fogger (18/9/19)

Happy Birthday 
@DeW 
@Raikan007 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Willyza (18/9/19)

@DeW
@Raikan007

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## hot.chillie35 (18/9/19)

Happy Birthday 

@DeW 
@Raikan007 

Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Resistance (18/9/19)

@DeW 
@Raikan007 

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## SAVaper (18/9/19)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@DeW 
@Raikan007


Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## lesvaches (18/9/19)

Happy Birthday!
@DeW
@Raikan007

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (18/9/19)

Happy Birthday

@DeW
@Raikan007

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Chanelr (18/9/19)

Happy birthday
@DeW 
@Raikan007 
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ddk1979 (18/9/19)

@DeW
@Raikan007

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ARYANTO (18/9/19)

@DeW
@Raikan007
Happy birthday.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Dubz (19/9/19)

Happy Birthday 
@CntrlAltDel 
@Comrad Juju 
@jguile415 
@joeas 
@mrventerjaco 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12 | Optimistic 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/9/19)

Happy Birthday 
@CntrlAltDel 
@Comrad Juju 
@jguile415 
@joeas 
@mrventerjaco 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Willyza (19/9/19)

@CntrlAltDel
@Comrad Juju
@jguile415
@joeas
@mrventerjaco

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## JurgensSt (19/9/19)

Happy Birthday 


@CntrlAltDel 
@Comrad Juju 
@jguile415 
@joeas 
@mrventerjaco 

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (19/9/19)

Happy Birthday

@CntrlAltDel
@Comrad Juju
@jguile415
@joeas
@mrventerjaco

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## MRHarris1 (19/9/19)

Happy birthday all, may you all have a wonderful day.

@CntrlAltDel
@Comrad Juju
@jguile415
@joeas
@mrventerjaco

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## SAVaper (19/9/19)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@CntrlAltDel 
@Comrad Juju 
@jguile415 
@joeas 
@mrventerjaco


Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Room Fogger (19/9/19)

Happy Birthday 
@CntrlAltDel 
@Comrad Juju 
@jguile415 
@joeas 
@mrventerjaco 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## lesvaches (19/9/19)

Happy Birthday!
@CntrlAltDel
@Comrad Juju
@jguile415
@joeas
@mrventerjaco

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Chanelr (19/9/19)

Happy birthday
@CntrlAltDel 
@Comrad Juju 
@jguile415 
@joeas 
@mrventerjaco 
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ddk1979 (19/9/19)

@CntrlAltDel
@Comrad Juju
@jguile415
@joeas
@mrventerjaco

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ARYANTO (19/9/19)

@CntrlAltDel
@Comrad Juju
@jguile415
@joeas
@mrventerjaco

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## hot.chillie35 (20/9/19)

Happy Birthday

@CntrlAltDel
@Comrad Juju
@jguile415
@joeas
@mrventerjaco

Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Resistance (20/9/19)

@CntrlAltDel 
@Comrad Juju 
@jguile415 
@joeas 
@mrventerjaco 

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Dubz (20/9/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Cruces 
@Jansen 
@Mike_E 
@Nadz1972 
@sniffy 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/9/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Cruces 
@Jansen 
@Mike_E 
@Nadz1972 
@sniffy 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (20/9/19)

Happy Birthday to all of you :

@Cruces
@Jansen
@Mike_E
@Nadz1972
@sniffy

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## JurgensSt (20/9/19)

@Cruces
@Jansen
@Mike_E
@Nadz1972
@sniffy






Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## SAVaper (20/9/19)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Cruces 
@Jansen 
@Mike_E 
@Nadz1972 
@sniffy


Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Willyza (20/9/19)

@Cruces
@Jansen
@Mike_E
@Nadz1972
@sniffy

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Chanelr (20/9/19)

Happy birthday
@Cruces 
@Jansen 
@Mike_E 
@Nadz1972 
@sniffy 
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Room Fogger (20/9/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Cruces 
@Jansen 
@Mike_E 
@Nadz1972 
@sniffy 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## lesvaches (20/9/19)

Happy Birthday!
@Cruces
@Jansen
@Mike_E
@Nadz1972
@sniffy

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ARYANTO (20/9/19)

YAY ! It's Friday 
so , happy birthday, 
party hearty
go great ,let the worries lay.
let the fun forever stay!

@Cruces
@Jansen
@Mike_E
@Nadz1972
@sniffy

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Alex (20/9/19)

Wishing you all a fantastic Birthday today. 
@Cruces
@Jansen
@Mike_E
@Nadz1972
@sniffy

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## ddk1979 (20/9/19)

@Cruces
@Jansen
@Mike_E
@Nadz1972
@sniffy

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Dubz (21/9/19)

Happy Birthday 
@ARNONEL01 
@James Stewart 
@OmegaCo 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/9/19)

Happy Birthday 
@ARNONEL01 
@James Stewart 
@OmegaCo 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Willyza (21/9/19)

@ARNONEL01
@James Stewart
@OmegaCo

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## SAVaper (21/9/19)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@ARNONEL01 
@James Stewart 
@OmegaCo


Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## hot.chillie35 (21/9/19)

Happy Birthday 

@ARNONEL01 
@James Stewart 
@OmegaCo 

Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Resistance (21/9/19)

@ARNONEL01 
@James Stewart 
@OmegaCo 

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Chanelr (21/9/19)

Happy birthday
@ARNONEL01 
@James Stewart 
@OmegaCo 
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## lesvaches (21/9/19)

Happy Birthday!
@ARNONEL01
@James Stewart
@OmegaCo

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ddk1979 (21/9/19)

@ARNONEL01
@James Stewart
@OmegaCo

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Room Fogger (21/9/19)

Happy Birthday 
@ARNONEL01 
@James Stewart 
@OmegaCo 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ARYANTO (21/9/19)

Happy Birthday
@ARNONEL01 
@James Stewart 
@OmegaCo
Hope you all have a great day and year ahead ,
make the best of it . Congratulations.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ARYANTO (21/9/19)

Happy Birthday
@ARNONEL01 
@James Stewart 
@OmegaCo
Hope you all have a great day and year ahead ,
make the best of it . Congratulations.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (21/9/19)

Happy Birthday

@ARNONEL01
@James Stewart
@OmegaCo

Reactions: Like 10 | Funny 1


----------



## Dubz (22/9/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Francois69 
@MEGASZA 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Willyza (22/9/19)

@Francois69
@MEGASZA

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/9/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Francois69 
@MEGASZA 

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## SAVaper (22/9/19)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Francois69 
@MEGASZA


Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## lesvaches (22/9/19)

Happy Birthday!
@Francois69
@MEGASZA

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ARYANTO (22/9/19)

Happy Birthday all 2 of you, have a great day , enjoy !
@Francois69 
@MEGASZA

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## JurgensSt (22/9/19)

Happy Birthday

@Francois69
@MEGASZA

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Chanelr (22/9/19)

Happy birthday
@Francois69 
@MEGASZA 
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (22/9/19)

Happy Birthday to both of you :

@Francois69
@MEGASZA

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Room Fogger (22/9/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Francois69 
@MEGASZA 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ddk1979 (22/9/19)

@Francois69
@MEGASZA

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Dubz (23/9/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Alex 
@Ebzsta7 
@picautomaton 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/9/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Alex 
@Ebzsta7 
@picautomaton 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt (23/9/19)

Happy Birthday 

@Alex 
@Ebzsta7 
@picautomaton

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (23/9/19)

Happy birthday

@picautomaton and @Ebzsta7 

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Silver (23/9/19)

And a special birthday wish to a special member of our Admin & Mod team

 Happy birthday @Alex !

Thanks for all you have done for us over the years
You rock big time
Have a splendid day!

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (23/9/19)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Alex 
@Ebzsta7 
@picautomaton


Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (23/9/19)

Happy birthday @Ebzsta7, @picautomaton!   and especially to @Alex! 
Hope you all have a vaping good day!

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## MRHarris1 (23/9/19)

Happy birthday to

@Alex 
@Ebzsta7 
@picautomaton

May you all have a wonderful day

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (23/9/19)

Happy Birthday

@Alex
@Ebzsta7
@picautomaton

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr (23/9/19)

Happy birthday
@Ebzsta7 
@picautomaton 

And a supersized birthday wish to @Alex 

Hope you all have a great day

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (23/9/19)

happy birthday @Alex

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (23/9/19)

@Alex 
@Ebzsta7
@picautomaton

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## lesvaches (23/9/19)

Happy Birthday!
@Alex
@Ebzsta7
@picautomaton

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (23/9/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Alex 
@Ebzsta7 
@picautomaton 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (23/9/19)

Happy Birthday to @Ebzsta7 and @picautomaton 

I hope you guys have a good one !

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Kuhlkatz (23/9/19)

Happy Birthday @Alex ! 

Hope you have a good one bud. Best wishes for a great year ahead !

Thanks for the dedication, and of course for all the great and relevant articles you always somehow manage to find and bring to our attention.

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (23/9/19)

@Alex
@Ebzsta7
@picautomaton

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## picautomaton (23/9/19)

Thank you Ladies and Gents, really appreciate the bd wishes,
Stay well

George

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 6


----------



## Alex (23/9/19)

Thanks for all the Birthday wishes guys/girls.

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 4


----------



## ARYANTO (23/9/19)

Happy birthday to the quiet guy , it's great to bump into you every Vapecon ,@Alex .
And to the following members , 
@Ebzsta7
@picautomaton
May all your dreams come true , and if you planned it right , happy long weekend too !

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (24/9/19)

Happy Belated Birthday 

@Francois69 
@MEGASZA 

Hope u had an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## hot.chillie35 (24/9/19)

Happy Belated Birthday

@Alex 
@Ebzsta7 
@picautomaton 

Hope ur day was great!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Resistance (24/9/19)

Happy Belated Birthday 

@Francois69
@MEGASZA

Hope u had a great day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Resistance (24/9/19)

Happy Belated Birthday
@Alex
@Ebzsta7
@picautomaton
Hope ur day was great!

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (24/9/19)

@Francois69
@MEGASZA
Congratulations and felicitations may all good things your way come.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Dubz (25/9/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Mikey J 
@Smoke187 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (25/9/19)

@Mikey J
@Smoke187

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/9/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Mikey J 
@Smoke187 

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt (25/9/19)

Happy Birthday 

@Mikey J 
@Smoke187

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## lesvaches (25/9/19)

Happy Birthday!
@Mikey J
@Smoke187

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (25/9/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Mikey J 
@Smoke187 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr (25/9/19)

Happy birthday
@Mikey J 
@Smoke187 
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (25/9/19)

Happy Birthday

@Mikey J
@Smoke187

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## MRHarris1 (25/9/19)

Happy Birthday

@Mikey J
@Smoke187

May you both have a wonderful day

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (25/9/19)

@Mikey J
@Smoke187

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Smoke187 (25/9/19)

Thank you all for the birthday wishes, much appreciated

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## ARYANTO (25/9/19)

@Mikey J
@Smoke187
Congratulations , hope the day after the holiday was'nt too hectic !

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (26/9/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Jean 
@phanatik 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/9/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Jean 
@phanatik 

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (26/9/19)

@Jean
@phanatik

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr (26/9/19)

Happy birthday
@phanatik

And a big birthday wish to the man behind Sigma Eliquids @Jean 

Hope you have a great day

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## lesvaches (26/9/19)

Happy Birthday!
@Jean
@phanatik

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (26/9/19)

Happy Birthday to both of you

@Jean
@phanatik

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt (26/9/19)

Happy Birthday 

@Jean
@phanatik

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (26/9/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Jean 
@phanatik 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## MRHarris1 (26/9/19)

Happy Birthday to both of you, may you have a wonderful day and all your Birthday wishes come true.

@Jean
@phanatik

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (26/9/19)

@Jean
@phanatik

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## camie (26/9/19)

happy birthday
@Jean
@phanatik

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (26/9/19)

@Jean was nice to meet you at Vapecon .
@phanatik
Congratulations guys , hope it was a remarkable day .
ENJOY THE YEAR AHEAD , wealth health and happiness .

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (26/9/19)

Happy birthday 

Very long time members here:

@Jean and @phanatik 

Hope you had a great day!
All the best for the year ahead

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (27/9/19)

Happy Birthday 

@Jean 
@phanatik 

Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (27/9/19)

@Jean 
@phanatik 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (27/9/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Dreadside 
@Moe_Hoosen 
@Muhammad Peer 
@Razzal 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/9/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Dreadside 
@Moe_Hoosen 
@Muhammad Peer 
@Razzal 
May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Willyza (27/9/19)

@Dreadside
@Moe_Hoosen
@Muhammad Peer
@Razzal

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## MRHarris1 (27/9/19)

Happy Birthday to all!!! May you all have a wonderful day.

@Dreadside
@Moe_Hoosen
@Muhammad Peer
@Razzal

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## KarlDP (27/9/19)

A very happy birthday to

@Dreadside
@Moe_Hoosen
@Muhammad Peer
@Razzal

Have an awesome day everybody. Best when birthday falls on a friday.. PARTY TIME!!!! LOL

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## lesvaches (27/9/19)

Happy Birthday!
@Dreadside 
@Moe_Hoosen 
@Muhammad Peer 
@Razzal

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Chanelr (27/9/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Dreadside
@Moe_Hoosen
@Muhammad Peer
@Razzal
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## JurgensSt (27/9/19)

Happy Birthday 

@Dreadside
@Moe_Hoosen
@Muhammad Peer
@Razzal

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (27/9/19)

Happy Birthday to you all :

@Dreadside
@Moe_Hoosen
@Muhammad Peer
@Razzal

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Room Fogger (27/9/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Dreadside 
@Moe_Hoosen 
@Muhammad Peer 
@Razzal 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ddk1979 (27/9/19)

@Dreadside
@Moe_Hoosen
@Muhammad Peer
@Razzal

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Dreadside (27/9/19)

Thank you Guys!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4


----------



## ARYANTO (27/9/19)

@Dreadside
@Moe_Hoosen
@Muhammad Peer
@Razzal
Happy Friday Birthday , a whole weekend to party, imagine !!!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Dubz (28/9/19)

Happy Birthday 
@jtgrey 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/9/19)

Happy Birthday 
@jtgrey 

May you a awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## JurgensSt (28/9/19)

Happy Birthday 

@jtgrey

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## MRHarris1 (28/9/19)

Happy Birthday, may all your Birthday wishes come true.

@jtgrey

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Willyza (28/9/19)

@jtgrey

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (28/9/19)

Happy Birthday @jtgrey. 


Hope you have a great day.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ARYANTO (28/9/19)

@jtgrey To the only birthday person:
May your days be long,
and your nights be pleasant. [Stephen King]
I don't know if that is good or scary

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Chanelr (28/9/19)

Very Happy Birthday to you
@jtgrey
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## lesvaches (28/9/19)

Happy Birthday!
@jtgrey

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Room Fogger (28/9/19)

Happy Birthday 
@jtgrey 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ddk1979 (28/9/19)

@jtgrey

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Silver (28/9/19)

Happy birthday

@jtgrey !

Very longstanding member from KZN 

Hope you having a great birthday weekend!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Dubz (29/9/19)

Happy Birthday 
@chandlay275 
@Eldene 
@QKNatasha 
@Waltervh 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/9/19)

Happy Birthday 
@chandlay275 
@Eldene 
@QKNatasha 
@Waltervh 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Willyza (29/9/19)

@chandlay275
@Eldene
@QKNatasha
@Waltervh

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## JurgensSt (29/9/19)

Happy Birthday 

@chandlay275 
@Eldene 
@QKNatasha 
@Waltervh 

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## SAVaper (29/9/19)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@chandlay275 
@Eldene 
@QKNatasha 
@Waltervh


Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ARYANTO (29/9/19)

@chandlay275
@Eldene
@QKNatasha
@Waltervh
Congrats guys 
Hope it is a GREAT day 
Enjoy the year ahead !

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Room Fogger (29/9/19)

Happy Birthday 
@chandlay275 
@Eldene 
@QKNatasha 
@Waltervh 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Chanelr (29/9/19)

Happy Birthday 
@chandlay275
@Eldene
@QKNatasha
@Waltervh
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## ddk1979 (29/9/19)

@chandlay275
@Eldene
@QKNatasha
@Waltervh

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## MRHarris1 (29/9/19)

Happy Birthday to all, hope you all have a wonderful Birthday.

@chandlay275
@Eldene
@QKNatasha
@Waltervh

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## lesvaches (29/9/19)

Happy Birthday!
@chandlay275
@Eldene
@QKNatasha
@Waltervh

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (29/9/19)

Happy Birthday to :

@chandlay275
@Eldene
@QKNatasha
@Waltervh

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Silver (29/9/19)

Happy birthday

Longtime members:
@chandlay275 , @Eldene , @QKNatasha

And to @Waltervh from supporting vendor Vikings Vape

Hope you having a great day!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Dubz (30/9/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Carel1966 
@Eequinox 
@morras 
@Saad 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/9/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Carel1966
@Eequinox
@morras
@Saad

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## JurgensSt (30/9/19)

Happy Birthday 

@Carel1966
@Eequinox
@morras
@Saad

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Chanelr (30/9/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Carel1966
@Eequinox
@morras
@Saad
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Room Fogger (30/9/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Carel1966 
@Eequinox 
@morras 
@Saad 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Willyza (30/9/19)

@Carel1966
@Eequinox
@morras
@Saad

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## SAVaper (30/9/19)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Carel1966 
@Eequinox 
@morras 
@Saad


Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## KarlDP (30/9/19)

A very happy birthday to

@Carel1966
@Eequinox
@morras
@Saad

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## MRHarris1 (30/9/19)

Happy Birthday,

@Carel1966 
@Eequinox 
@morras 
@Saad

May you all have a wonderful day

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## lesvaches (30/9/19)

Happy Birthday!
@Carel1966
@Eequinox
@morras
@Saad

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## ddk1979 (30/9/19)

@Carel1966
@Eequinox
@morras
@Saad

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## camie (30/9/19)

@Carel1966
@Eequinox
@morras
@Saad
happy birthday

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ARYANTO (30/9/19)

@Carel1966
@Eequinox
@morras
@Saad
Happy birthday , hope it was a fine ,fine day.
May the year hold the best in stock for you .

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ARYANTO (1/10/19)

It appears that 01 October is generally a very quiet day in maternity wards ...

Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 2


----------



## Dubz (2/10/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Jaco T 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/10/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Jaco T 

May you have a awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (2/10/19)

Happy Birthday @Jaco T

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## SAVaper (2/10/19)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Jaco T


Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Willyza (2/10/19)

@Jaco T

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Room Fogger (2/10/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Jaco T 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## lesvaches (2/10/19)

Happy Birthday!
@Jaco T

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## JurgensSt (2/10/19)

Happy Birthday 

@Jaco T

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Chanelr (2/10/19)

Very happy birthday to you
@Jaco T
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## camie (2/10/19)

@Jaco T have a lekker day
happy birthday

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ddk1979 (2/10/19)

@Jaco T

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ARYANTO (2/10/19)

@Jaco T
Have a happy day 
may good things come your way
do not fear or go astray
Congrats and hooray !!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## MRHarris1 (2/10/19)

Happy Birthday!

@Jaco T

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Dubz (3/10/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Jones 
@Speedy_11 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/10/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Jones 
@Speedy_11 

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Willyza (3/10/19)

@Jones
@Speedy_11

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## SAVaper (3/10/19)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Jones 
@Speedy_11


Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Chanelr (3/10/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Jones
@Speedy_11
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (3/10/19)

Happy Birthday to both of you :

@Jones
@Speedy_11

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## camie (3/10/19)

happy birthday guys have a awesome day
@Jones
@Speedy_11

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## lesvaches (3/10/19)

Happy Birthday!
@Jones
@Speedy_11

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Room Fogger (3/10/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Jones 
@Speedy_11 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ddk1979 (3/10/19)

@Jones
@Speedy_11

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Jones (3/10/19)

Thanks everyone. Always nice to receive such great wishes. Much appreciated

Sent from my Mi 9 SE using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## MRHarris1 (3/10/19)

Happy Birthday to

@Jones
@Speedy_11

May you both have a wonderful day. 

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (3/10/19)

@Jones
@Speedy_11

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (4/10/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Proton 
@Rooigevaar 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/10/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Proton 
@Rooigevaar 

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## kev mac (4/10/19)

Not older, just better! Happy birthday all!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Chanelr (4/10/19)

Happy birthday
@Proton
@Rooigevaar
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (4/10/19)

Happy Birthday

@Proton
@Rooigevaar

Reactions: Like 10 | Funny 1


----------



## Willyza (4/10/19)

@Proton
@Rooigevaar

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (4/10/19)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Proton 
@Rooigevaar


Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt (4/10/19)

Happy birthday 

@Proton 
@Rooigevaar

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## MRHarris1 (4/10/19)

Happy Birthday

@Proton
@Rooigevaar

Have a wonderful day

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## lesvaches (4/10/19)

Happy Birthday!
@Proton
@Rooigevaar

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (4/10/19)

Happy Birthday @Proton 

and especially to @Rooigevaar of Rebel Revolution!

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## camie (4/10/19)

@Proton
@Rooigevaar
happy birthday guys

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (4/10/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Proton 
@Rooigevaar 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (4/10/19)

@Proton
@Rooigevaar

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rooigevaar (4/10/19)

Thank you everyone for the Birthday wishes!!! Makes my Day!!! 

@Hooked also at Wiener Vape Co.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Dubz (5/10/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Aasif cape vape 
@balZak1 
@ddk1979 
@Immo
@RezaD 
@rizaadam05 
@Scooby6 
@Stevenmj 
@thekeeperza 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/10/19)

Happy Birthday 

@ddk1979 ( A special birthday wish for one of the regulars in the Birthday thread)
@Aasif cape vape 
@balZak1 
@Immo
@RezaD 
@rizaadam05 
@Scooby6 
@Stevenmj 
@thekeeperza 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt (5/10/19)

Happy Birthday 

@Aasif cape vape 
@balZak1 
@ddk1979 
@Immo
@RezaD 
@rizaadam05 
@Scooby6 
@Stevenmj 
@thekeeperza 

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr (5/10/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Aasif cape vape
@balZak1
@ddk1979
@Immo
@RezaD
@rizaadam05
@Scooby6
@Stevenmj
@thekeeperza
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (5/10/19)

@Aasif cape vape
@balZak1
@Immo
@RezaD
@rizaadam05
@Scooby6
@Stevenmj
@thekeeperza



@ddk1979

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (5/10/19)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Aasif cape vape 
@balZak1 
@ddk1979 
@Immo
@RezaD 
@rizaadam05 
@Scooby6 
@Stevenmj 
@thekeeperza


Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## balZak1 (5/10/19)

Thanks Guys much appreciated 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## Room Fogger (5/10/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Aasif cape vape 
@balZak1 
 @ddk1979  Long timer, special wishes
@Imo
@RezaD 
@rizaadam05 
@Scooby6 
@Stevenmj 
@thekeeperza 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## lesvaches (5/10/19)

Happy Birthday!
@Aasif cape vape
@balZak1
@ddk1979
@Immo
@RezaD
@rizaadam05
@Scooby6
@Stevenmj
@thekeeperza

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (5/10/19)

Happy Birthday to all of you :

@Aasif cape vape
@balZak1
@Immo
@RezaD
@rizaadam05
@Scooby6
@Stevenmj
@thekeeperza

A special mention for @ddk1979 who is a long-standing member and very reliable and trustworthy seller. Happy Birthday, bud.

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (5/10/19)

Happy birthday 

@Aasif cape vape 
@balZak1 
@ddk1979 
@Immo
@RezaD 
@rizaadam05 
@Scooby6 
@thekeeperza 

Some very long standing members celebrating their birthdays today

Also a big happy birthday to @Rooigevaar from Wiener Vape Co - thanks for all your support ! Sorry I missed it yesterday. 

Hope you all have a great birthday weekend !

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 2


----------



## MRHarris1 (5/10/19)

Happy Birthday to:

@Aasif cape vape 
@balZak1 
@ddk1979 
@Immo
@RezaD 
@rizaadam05 
@Scooby6 
@Stevenmj 
@thekeeperza 

May you all have a wonderful day

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (5/10/19)

@Aasif cape vape
@balZak1
@ddk1979- Happy birthday to me   
@Immo
@RezaD
@rizaadam05
@Scooby6
@Stevenmj
@thekeeperza

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ddk1979 (5/10/19)

.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## ddk1979 (5/10/19)

Thank you so much to all of you for the birthday wishes and especially to those who help keep this thread going and those who passed some special wishes my way. 

I just love my ecigssa family




.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4


----------



## ARYANTO (5/10/19)

Now , all of you want to have a birthday all at once ?
@Aasif cape vape
@balZak1
@ddk1979
@Immo
@RezaD
@rizaadam05
@Scooby6
@Stevenmj
@thekeeperza
Well carry on then,
Happy birthday , have a nice weekend .

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Aasif cape vape (5/10/19)

Thanks for all the birthday wishes and Happy Birthday to everyone else celebrating have a lakker one

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5


----------



## Dubz (6/10/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Balader.vape.addict 
@EckoTrinity 
@Moey_Ismail 
@Quoth 
@takatatak 
@toby 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/10/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Balader.vape.addict 
@EckoTrinity 
@Moey_Ismail 
@Quoth 
@takatatak 
@toby 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## SAVaper (6/10/19)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Balader.vape.addict 
@EckoTrinity 
@Moey_Ismail 
@Quoth 
@takatatak 
@toby


Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## lesvaches (6/10/19)

Happy Birthday!
@Balader.vape.addict
@EckoTrinity
@Moey_Ismail
@Quoth
@takatatak
@toby

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Chanelr (6/10/19)

Happy birthday
@Balader.vape.addict
@EckoTrinity
@Moey_Ismail
@Quoth
@takatatak
@toby
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (6/10/19)

Happy Birthday to all of you :

@Balader.vape.addict
@EckoTrinity
@Moey_Ismail
@Quoth
@takatatak
@toby

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Willyza (6/10/19)

@Balader.vape.addict
@EckoTrinity
@Moey_Ismail
@Quoth
@takatatak
@toby

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Room Fogger (6/10/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Balader.vape.addict 
@EckoTrinity 
@Moey_Ismail 
@Quoth 
@takatatak 
@toby 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## JurgensSt (6/10/19)

Happy Birthday 

@Balader.vape.addict 
@EckoTrinity 
@Moey_Ismail 
@Quoth 
@takatatak 
@toby 

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Silver (6/10/19)

Happy Birthday 

@Moey_Ismail , @takatatak 

@Balader.vape.addict , @EckoTrinity 

@Quoth , @toby 

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ddk1979 (6/10/19)

@Balader.vape.addict
@EckoTrinity
@Moey_Ismail
@Quoth
@takatatak
@toby

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## takatatak (6/10/19)

Wow guys, thank you very much for the birthday wishes!! You ECIGSSA folks really are an awesome group of people... I reckon I've gotten more messages here than on Facebook  A tip of the hat to all of you!!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5


----------



## Silver (6/10/19)

takatatak said:


> Wow guys, thank you very much for the birthday wishes!! You ECIGSSA folks really are an awesome group of people... I reckon I've gotten more messages here than on Facebook  A tip of the hat to all of you!!



Hope you had a great day @takatatak !

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (7/10/19)

Happy Birthday

@Balader.vape.addict 
@EckoTrinity 
@Moey_Ismail 
@Quoth 
@takatatak 
@toby 

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Resistance (7/10/19)

@Balader.vape.addict 
@EckoTrinity 
@Moey_Ismail 
@Quoth 
@takatatak 
@toby 

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Dubz (7/10/19)

Happy Birthday 
@hyphen
@Is’haaq7
@Tinus_Taljaard
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/10/19)

Happy Birthday 
@hyphen
@Is’haaq7
@Tinus_Taljaard

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (7/10/19)

Happy Birthday to you :
@hyphen
@Is’haaq7
@Tinus_Taljaard

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Room Fogger (7/10/19)

Happy Birthday 
@hyphen
@Is’haaq7
@Tinus_Taljaard
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Willyza (7/10/19)

@hyphen
@Is’haaq7
@Tinus_Taljaard

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## JurgensSt (7/10/19)

Happy Birthday 


@hyphen
@Is’haaq7
@Tinus_Taljaard

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## lesvaches (7/10/19)

Happy Birthday!
@hyphen
@Is’haaq7
@Tinus_Taljaard

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Chanelr (7/10/19)

Happy Birthday 
@hyphen
@Is’haaq7
@Tinus_Taljaard
Have a wonderful day

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## hot.chillie35 (7/10/19)

Happy Birthday 

@hyphen
@Is’haaq7
@Tinus_Taljaard

Have a super awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Resistance (7/10/19)

@hyphen
@Is’haaq7
@Tinus_Taljaard

Have a great!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## camie (7/10/19)

@hyphen
@Is’haaq7
@Tinus_Taljaard
happy birthday guys have a lekker day

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ddk1979 (7/10/19)

@hyphen
@Is’haaq7
@Tinus_Taljaard

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Dubz (8/10/19)

Happy Birthday 
@frederikvsf 
@Phntm 
@Random264 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## hot.chillie35 (8/10/19)

Happy Birthday 

@frederikvsf 
@Phntm 
@Random264 

Have a awesome day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/10/19)

Happy Birthday 

@frederikvsf 
@Phntm 
@Random264 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Resistance (8/10/19)

@frederikvsf
@Phntm
@Random264

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Room Fogger (8/10/19)

Happy Birthday 
@frederikvsf 
@Phntm 
@Random264 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Chanelr (8/10/19)

Happy Birthday 
@frederikvsf
@Phntm
@Random264
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## MRHarris1 (8/10/19)

Happy Birthday to:

@frederikvsf
@Phntm
@Random264

May you all have a wonderful day!

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (8/10/19)

Happy Birthday

@frederikvsf
@Phntm
@Random264

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## JurgensSt (8/10/19)

Happy Birthday

@frederikvsf
@Phntm
@Random264

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## StompieZA (8/10/19)

Happy Birthday to you, Happy Birthday to you!

@frederikvsf
@Phntm
@Random264

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## lesvaches (8/10/19)

Happy Birthday!
@frederikvsf
@Phntm
@Random264

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## SAVaper (8/10/19)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@frederikvsf 
@Phntm 
@Random264


Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ddk1979 (8/10/19)

@frederikvsf
@Phntm
@Random264

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ARYANTO (8/10/19)

@frederikvsf
@Phntm
@Random264
Happy birthday , birthday people , may there only be fun and festivities in your future !

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Random264 (8/10/19)

Thanks guys

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver (8/10/19)

Happy birthday

Happy Birthday

@Random264 , @frederikvsf , @Phntm

Hope you had a great day!


And best wishes to @hyphen for yesterday - missed it - apologies

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Dubz (9/10/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Conroy 
@jeank 
@Trevz88 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Resistance (9/10/19)

@Conroy
@jeank
@Trevz88

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/10/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Conroy 
@jeank 
@Trevz88 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## hot.chillie35 (9/10/19)

Happy Birthday

@Conroy
@jeank
@Trevz88

Have a super day

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (9/10/19)

Happy Birthday

@Conroy
@jeank
@Trevz88

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Chanelr (9/10/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Conroy
@jeank
@Trevz88
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Willyza (9/10/19)

@Conroy
@jeank
@Trevz88

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## MRHarris1 (9/10/19)

Happy Birthday to:

@Conroy
@jeank
@Trevz88

Wishing you all a wonderful day.

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## lesvaches (9/10/19)

Happy Birthday!
@Conroy
@jeank
@Trevz88

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Room Fogger (9/10/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Conroy 
@jeank 
@Trevz88 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ARYANTO (9/10/19)

@Conroy
@jeank
@Trevz88
A happy ''in the way day'' birthday to you all
Blessings and fortune 
ENJOY!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## SAVaper (9/10/19)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Conroy 
@jeank 
@Trevz88


Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ddk1979 (9/10/19)

@Conroy
@jeank
@Trevz88

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Dubz (10/10/19)

Happy Birthday 
@DeanS 
@SmokelessFire 
@xander_lxk 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/10/19)

Happy Birthday 
@DeanS 
@SmokelessFire 
@xander_lxk 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## hot.chillie35 (10/10/19)

Happy Birthday

@DeanS 
@SmokelessFire 
@xander_lxk 

Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Resistance (10/10/19)

@DeanS 
@SmokelessFire 
@xander_lxk 

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## lesvaches (10/10/19)

Happy Birthday!
@DeanS
@SmokelessFire
@xander_lxk

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## SAVaper (10/10/19)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@DeanS 
@SmokelessFire 
@xander_lxk


Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## JurgensSt (10/10/19)

Happy Birthday 


@DeanS
@SmokelessFire
@xander_lxk

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Room Fogger (10/10/19)

Happy Birthday 
@DeanS 
@SmokelessFire 
@xander_lxk 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (10/10/19)

Happy Birthday

@DeanS
@SmokelessFire
@xander_lxk

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## MRHarris1 (10/10/19)

Happy Birthday to:

@DeanS
@SmokelessFire
@xander_lxk

May you all have a wonderful day!

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Willyza (10/10/19)

@DeanS
@SmokelessFire
@xander_lxk

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ddk1979 (10/10/19)

@DeanS
@SmokelessFire
@xander_lxk

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## KarlDP (10/10/19)

A very happy birthday to

@DeanS
@SmokelessFire
@xander_lxk

Have a lekka day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Chanelr (10/10/19)

Happy Birthday
@DeanS
@SmokelessFire
@xander_lxk
Hope you all had a great day

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## ARYANTO (10/10/19)

@DeanS
@SmokelessFire
@xander_lxk
Happy birthday to you all ,
go out , have a ball
put on your dress and shawl
and listen to the ages call...

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Dubz (11/10/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Darth Vaper 
@J.P 
@KrayFish404 
@Random_Sheep 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/10/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Darth Vaper 
@J.P 
@KrayFish404 
@Random_Sheep 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## lesvaches (11/10/19)

Happy Birthday!
@Darth Vaper
@J.P
@KrayFish404
@Random_Sheep

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## SAVaper (11/10/19)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Darth Vaper 
@J.P 
@KrayFish404 
@Random_Sheep


Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## JurgensSt (11/10/19)

Happy Birthday 

@Darth Vaper
@J.P
@KrayFish404
@Random_Sheep

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## KrayFish404 (11/10/19)

Thank you, everyone. And kind of "unrelated"... This Sunday will be my 5 year mark of quitting the stinkies. With the size of our vape community, the ready available expertees and experience and excellent prices of our people and vape shops, no one can complain about the difficulty of quitting. I thank you.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## Willyza (11/10/19)

@Darth Vaper
@J.P
@KrayFish404
@Random_Sheep

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Chanelr (11/10/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Darth Vaper
@J.P
@KrayFish404
@Random_Sheep
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## MRHarris1 (11/10/19)

Happy Birthday to:

@Darth Vaper
@J.P
@KrayFish404
@Random_Sheep

Have a wonderful day

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Room Fogger (11/10/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Darth Vaper 
@J.P 
@KrayFish404 
@Random_Sheep 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (11/10/19)

Happy Birthday

@Darth Vaper
@J.P
@KrayFish404
@Random_Sheep

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Random_Sheep (11/10/19)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Happy Birthday
> 
> @Darth Vaper
> @J.P
> ...


Thanks for the wishsles everyone and to my fellow birthday peeps, have an awesome day! 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## ddk1979 (11/10/19)

@Darth Vaper
@J.P
@KrayFish404
@Random_Sheep

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Silver (11/10/19)

Happy birthday

All long-standing members:

@KrayFish404 , @Darth Vaper
@Random_Sheep , @J.P

Hope you have a great day and birthday weekend !

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (11/10/19)

@Darth Vaper
@J.P
@KrayFish404
@Random_Sheep
some of today's Birthday names sounds like Pink Floyd album titles !
Anyway , congrats guys ,go big .

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Dubz (12/10/19)

Happy Birthday 
@DieBaardBek 
@StompieZA 
@Super Edward 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/10/19)

Happy Birthday 
@DieBaardBek 
@StompieZA 
@Super Edward 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (12/10/19)

Happy Birthday

@DieBaardBek
@StompieZA
@Super Edward

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## JurgensSt (12/10/19)

@DieBaardBek
@StompieZA
@Super Edward






Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Chanelr (12/10/19)

Happy Birthday 
@DieBaardBek
@Super Edward

And an extra special birthday wish to a fellow reviewer and great friend @StompieZA 

Hope you all have a great day

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Room Fogger (12/10/19)

Happy Birthday 
@DieBaardBek 
@Super Edward 
 Have a super day! 

 And a special birthday wish to @StompieZA , fellow reviewer , hope you have a great one

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## ARYANTO (12/10/19)

@DieBaardBek
@StompieZA Dankie vir die oorsigte en inligting , waardeer dit kwaai.
@Super Edward
To the 2 boerseuns and one English crown prince 
Happy birthday /Gelukkige verjaarsdag

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## ddk1979 (12/10/19)

@DieBaardBek
@StompieZA
@Super Edward

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## lesvaches (12/10/19)

Happy Birthday!
@DieBaardBek
@StompieZA
@Super Edward

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## MRHarris1 (12/10/19)

Happy Birthday to:

@DieBaardBek
@StompieZA
@Super Edward

May you all have a wonderful day

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Darth Vaper (12/10/19)

Thanks for yesterday’s birthday wishes y’all! Hope everyone’s having a splendid weekend


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## Willyza (12/10/19)

@DieBaardBek
@StompieZA
@Super Edward

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## FacelessVaper (13/10/19)

Thanks everyone!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Silver (13/10/19)

Happy birthday for yesterday 

@StompieZA , @DieBaardBek 
And @Super Edward 

Sorry I missed it. Hope you had a great day and having a lekker weekend!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## ARYANTO (13/10/19)

Long long ago no kids were born on this day, parents noticed that babies born on this specific date were normally eaten by T-rexxi or swept up by Pteradactyls so ,
they decided to have NO carnal pleasures on the 12,13,and 14th February and rather go gather/hunt or
just hibernate separately -boys with boys and girls with girls to prevent further future mishaps.[thus Valentines day , the evening of the 14th they would re group and, could not remember who were who, they started the mating game all over again]
THE END .

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Hooked (13/10/19)

Belated happy birthday to @DieBaardBek and @Super Edward 

and especially to @StompieZA. Sorry I missed your birthday yesterday! Hope you had a good one!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Dubz (14/10/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Baj 
@Bearshare 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/10/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Baj 
@Bearshare 

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Willyza (14/10/19)

@Baj
@Bearshare

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Chanelr (14/10/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Baj
@Bearshare
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## StompieZA (14/10/19)

Thanks everyone for the birthday wishes, really appreciate it alot!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (14/10/19)

Happy Birthday

@Baj
@Bearshare

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## SAVaper (14/10/19)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Baj 
@Bearshare


Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## JurgensSt (14/10/19)

Happy Birthday 

@Baj
@Bearshare

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Room Fogger (14/10/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Baj 
@Bearshare 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## lesvaches (14/10/19)

Happy Birthday!
@Baj
@Bearshare

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## ddk1979 (14/10/19)

@Baj
@Bearshare

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## MRHarris1 (14/10/19)

Happy Birthday to:

@Baj
@Bearshare

Wishing you both a wonderful day!!

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## ARYANTO (14/10/19)

@Baj
@Bearshare

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Dubz (15/10/19)

Happy Birthday 
@BoboVA 
@Viashen 
@Yster_flavor 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/10/19)

Happy Birthday 
@BoboVA 
@Viashen 
@Yster_flavor 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Chanelr (15/10/19)

Happy Birthday 
@BoboVA
@Viashen
@Yster_flavor
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## JurgensSt (15/10/19)

Happy Birthday 


@BoboVA
@Viashen
@Yster_flavor

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## SAVaper (15/10/19)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@BoboVA 
@Viashen 
@Yster_flavor


Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (15/10/19)

Happy Birthday 

@BoboVA
@Viashen
@Yster_flavor

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Willyza (15/10/19)

@BoboVA
@Viashen
@Yster_flavor

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Room Fogger (15/10/19)

Happy Birthday 
@BoboVA 
@Viashen 
@Yster_flavor 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## ddk1979 (15/10/19)

@BoboVA
@Viashen
@Yster_flavor

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## lesvaches (15/10/19)

Happy Birthday!
@BoboVA
@Viashen
@Yster_flavor

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## MRHarris1 (15/10/19)

Happy Birthday!

@BoboVA
@Viashen
@Yster_flavor

May you all have a wonderful day!!!

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## ARYANTO (15/10/19)

Congratulations !
Hope it was a fantastic day .
@BoboVA
@Viashen
@Yster_flavor

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Dubz (17/10/19)

Happy Birthday 
@haruspex 
@MissT-haze 
@Z.sydow. 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/10/19)

Happy Birthday 
@haruspex 
@MissT-haze 
@Z.sydow. 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## SAVaper (17/10/19)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@haruspex 
@MissT-haze 
@Z.sydow.


Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Willyza (17/10/19)

@haruspex
@MissT-haze
@Z.sydow.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (17/10/19)

Happy Birthday

@haruspex
@MissT-haze
@Z.sydow.

Hope you all have a fantastic day.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Room Fogger (17/10/19)

Happy Birthday 
@haruspex
@MissT-haze
@Z.sydow.
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## KarlDP (17/10/19)

Good morning. 

 A very happy birthday to

@haruspex
@MissT-haze
@Z.sydow.

Have a awesome day peeps.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## lesvaches (17/10/19)

Happy Birthday!
@haruspex
@MissT-haze
@Z.sydow.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Chanelr (17/10/19)

Happy Birthday 
@haruspex
@MissT-haze
@Z.sydow.
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## ddk1979 (17/10/19)

@haruspex
@MissT-haze
@Z.sydow.

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## JurgensSt (17/10/19)

Happy Birthday 

@haruspex
@MissT-haze
@Z.sydow.

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## ARYANTO (17/10/19)

@haruspex
You can decide if it was a happy birthday- or not...

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## ARYANTO (17/10/19)

@MissT-haze
@Z.sydow.
Hope you people had a fabulous day , congrats and many more !

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## MRHarris1 (17/10/19)

Happy Birthday to:

@haruspex
@MissT-haze
@Z.sydow.

Hope you all have a wonderful day!!!

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Dubz (18/10/19)

Happy Birthday 
@BigMeow 
@DW007 
@Kaduky 
@TALISM4N 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/10/19)

Happy Birthday 
@BigMeow 
@DW007 
@Kaduky 
@TALISM4N 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## MRHarris1 (18/10/19)

Happy Birthday to:

@BigMeow 
@DW007 
@Kaduky 
@TALISM4N 

May you all have a wonderful day!!!

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Willyza (18/10/19)

@BigMeow
@DW007
@Kaduky
@TALISM4N

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (18/10/19)

Happy Birthday to:

@BigMeow
@DW007
@Kaduky
@TALISM4N

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## lesvaches (18/10/19)

Happy Birthday!
@BigMeow
@DW007
@Kaduky
@TALISM4N

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Room Fogger (18/10/19)

Happy Birthday 
@BigMeow 
@DW007 
@Kaduky 
@TALISM4N 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Chanelr (18/10/19)

Happy Birthday
@BigMeow
@DW007
@Kaduky
@TALISM4N
Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## ddk1979 (18/10/19)

@BigMeow
@DW007
@Kaduky
@TALISM4N

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## ARYANTO (18/10/19)

@BigMeow
@DW007
@Kaduky
@TALISM4N
To all of you, wishing you fame, fortune and glory 
nothing about to feel sorry
good wishes , by the lorry
nothing more to say ,
but - HAPPY BIRTHDAY !

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Dubz (19/10/19)

Happy Birthday 
@3FVape 
@moonunit 
@P1AY3R 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/10/19)

Happy Birthday 
@3FVape 
@moonunit 
@P1AY3R 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## ARYANTO (19/10/19)

@moonunit
@P1AY3R
Congrats guys , have a stunning day and only the best for the year ahead

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Room Fogger (19/10/19)

Happy Birthday 
@3FVape 
@moonunit 
@P1AY3R 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (19/10/19)

Happy Birthday

@3FVape
@moonunit
@P1AY3R

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Chanelr (19/10/19)

Happy Birthday 
@3FVape
@moonunit
@P1AY3R
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Willyza (19/10/19)

@3FVape
@moonunit
@P1AY3R

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## lesvaches (19/10/19)

Happy Birthday!
@3FVape
@moonunit
@P1AY3R

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ddk1979 (19/10/19)

@3FVape
@moonunit
@P1AY3R

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Dubz (20/10/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Humbolt 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/10/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Humbolt 

May you have a awesome day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Willyza (20/10/19)

@Humbolt

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (20/10/19)

Happy Birthday, @Humbolt . I hope you have a great day.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Chanelr (20/10/19)

Wishing you a very Happy Birthday 
@Humbolt
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## lesvaches (20/10/19)

Happy Birthday!
@Humbolt

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ARYANTO (20/10/19)

@Humbolt Congrats and have a fab day.
here is a birthday fairy just for you ....

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## MRHarris1 (20/10/19)

Happy Birthday,

@Humbolt

May you have a wonderful day!

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## NOOB (20/10/19)

Happy birthday @Humbolt. Hope you have a wonderful day!

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Room Fogger (20/10/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Humbolt 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ddk1979 (20/10/19)

@Humbolt

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Silver (20/10/19)

Happy birthday @Humbolt 
Hope you had a super day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Dubz (21/10/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Moerse Rooikat 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/10/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Moerse Rooikat 
He makes awesome juice. He makes awesome coils. He is a moerse nice guy.

May you have a awesome day my friend

Cheers

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Willyza (21/10/19)

@Moerse Rooikat

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Room Fogger (21/10/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Moerse Rooikat 
 Have a super day! 
Hope you get spoiled today meneer and don’t vape your whole cake, save at least a tank for tomorrow

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## lesvaches (21/10/19)

Happy Birthday!
@Moerse Rooikat

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (21/10/19)

Thanks everyone

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 7


----------



## vicTor (21/10/19)

Moerse Rooikat said:


> Thanks everyone



happy birthday bro

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr (21/10/19)

Wishing you a very Happy Birthday 
@Moerse Rooikat
Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (21/10/19)

@Moerse Rooikat

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (21/10/19)

@Moerse Rooikat
Congrats , hope you had a nice Monday .

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Silver (21/10/19)

Happy birthday @Moerse Rooikat !
Hope you had a great day!
All the best

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (21/10/19)

Happy Birthday 

@Moerse Rooikat 

Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Resistance (21/10/19)

@Moerse Rooikat 

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Dubz (22/10/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Fog-Hat 
@Ryan69 
@TheBadMadMan 
@veecee 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/10/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Fog-Hat 
@Ryan69 
@TheBadMadMan 
@veecee 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr (22/10/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Fog-Hat
@Ryan69
@TheBadMadMan
@veecee
Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (22/10/19)

Happy Birthday 

@Fog-Hat 
@Ryan69 
@TheBadMadMan 
@veecee 

Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (22/10/19)

Happy Birthday

@Fog-Hat
@Ryan69
@TheBadMadMan
@veecee

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (22/10/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Fog-Hat 
@Ryan69 
@TheBadMadMan 
@veecee 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (22/10/19)

@Fog-Hat 
@Ryan69 
@TheBadMadMan 
@veecee 

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## lesvaches (22/10/19)

Happy Birthday!
@Fog-Hat
@Ryan69
@TheBadMadMan
@veecee

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## MRHarris1 (22/10/19)

Happy Birthday!!!

@Fog-Hat 
@Ryan69 
@TheBadMadMan 
@veecee 

May you all have a wonderful day.

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (22/10/19)

@Fog-Hat
@Ryan69
@TheBadMadMan
@veecee

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (22/10/19)

@Fog-Hat
@Ryan69
@TheBadMadMan
@veecee

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (22/10/19)

@Fog-Hat
@Ryan69
@TheBadMadMan
@veecee
Congratulations ~!

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (23/10/19)

Happy Birthday 
@00Mp03n 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/10/19)

Happy Birthday 
@00Mp03n 
May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Willyza (23/10/19)

@00Mp03n

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## KarlDP (23/10/19)

Happy birthday @00Mp03n 

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Room Fogger (23/10/19)

Happy Birthday 
@00Mp03n 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (23/10/19)

Happy Birthday

@00Mp03n

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## 00Mp03n (23/10/19)

@everyone Thanks for the birthday wishes 

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## lesvaches (23/10/19)

Happy Birthday!
@00Mp03n

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Chanelr (23/10/19)

Wishing you a very Happy Birthday 
@00Mp03n
Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Ryan69 (23/10/19)

Thanks to everyone for their birthday wishes 
Ryan

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## ddk1979 (23/10/19)

@00Mp03n

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Humbolt (23/10/19)

Thanks guys!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## ARYANTO (23/10/19)

@00Mp03n
Congrats and many more !

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## hot.chillie35 (23/10/19)

Happy Birthday

@00Mp03n

Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Resistance (23/10/19)

@00Mp03n

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Dubz (24/10/19)

Happy Birthday 
@haCid 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/10/19)

Happy Birthday 
@haCid 

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## MRHarris1 (24/10/19)

Happy Birthday,

@haCid 

May you have a wonderful day.

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Willyza (24/10/19)

@haCid

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Room Fogger (24/10/19)

Happy Birthday 
@haCid 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (24/10/19)

Happy Birthday

@haCid

Have a great day.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## lesvaches (24/10/19)

Happy Birthday!
@haCid

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Chanelr (24/10/19)

Wishing you a very Happy Birthday 
@haCid
Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## ddk1979 (24/10/19)

@haCid

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ARYANTO (24/10/19)

@haCid
Happy birthday ,wish you the best for another 365 day
journey around the sun!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Dubz (25/10/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Greyz 
@Salamander 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/10/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Greyz 
@Salamander 

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## JurgensSt (25/10/19)

Happy Birthday 


@Greyz 
@Salamander

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Willyza (25/10/19)

@Greyz
@Salamander

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## lesvaches (25/10/19)

Happy Birthday!
@Greyz
@Salamander

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Room Fogger (25/10/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Greyz 
@Salamander 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (25/10/19)

Happy Happy Fri-yay Birthday @Greyz & @Salamander !

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Chanelr (25/10/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Greyz
@Salamander
Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## ddk1979 (25/10/19)

@Greyz
@Salamander

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ARYANTO (25/10/19)

@Greyz
@Salamander





Happy Friday birthday.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## hot.chillie35 (25/10/19)

Happy Birthday 

@Greyz 
@Salamander 

Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Resistance (25/10/19)

@Greyz 
@Salamander 

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Silver (25/10/19)

Happy birthday

Long time members:
@Greyz and @Salamander 

Hope you had a great day !

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## ARYANTO (26/10/19)

On this day in history :
-No future vapers were born.
-On October 26, 1942, the last U.S. carrier manufactured before America’s entry into World War II, the Hornet, is damaged so extensively by Japanese war planes in the Battle of Santa Cruz that it must be abandoned.
-On October 26, 1881, the Earp brothers face off against the Clanton-McLaury gang in a legendary shootout at the O.K. Corral in Tombstone
-Whitney Houston's first hit - Saving all my love for you , is #1

Reactions: Like 8 | Funny 1


----------



## Dubz (27/10/19)

Happy Birthday 
@JoeM 
@Randz 
@Yas786 
@Zaidieboi 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/10/19)

Happy Birthday 
@JoeM 
@Randz 
@Yas786 
@Zaidieboi 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt (27/10/19)

Happy Birthday 

@JoeM 
@Randz 
@Yas786 
@Zaidieboi 

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (27/10/19)

Happy Birthday

@JoeM
@Randz
@Yas786
@Zaidieboi

Have a fantastic day.

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (27/10/19)

@JoeM
@Randz
@Yas786
@Zaidieboi

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (27/10/19)

Happy Birthday 
@JoeM 
@Randz 
@Yas786 
@Zaidieboi 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr (27/10/19)

Happy Birthday 
@JoeM
@Randz
@Yas786
@Zaidieboi
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (27/10/19)

To all you vaping people 
wake up and smell the roses 
time for another birthday 
Congratulations
@JoeM
@Randz
@Yas786
@Zaidieboi

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (27/10/19)

@JoeM
@Randz
@Yas786
@Zaidieboi

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (27/10/19)

Happy birthday

@JoeM , @Randz
@Yas786 , @Zaidieboi

Hope you had a great day!

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (27/10/19)

Happy Birthday 

@JoeM 
@Randz 
@Yas786 
@Zaidieboi 

Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (27/10/19)

@JoeM 
@Randz 
@Yas786 
@Zaidieboi 

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Zaidieboi (27/10/19)

thank you to everyone! much much appreciated!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Dubz (28/10/19)

Happy Birthday 
@adt977 
@Wade227 
@Yashnadukhi 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## SAVaper (28/10/19)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@adt977 
@Wade227 
@Yashnadukhi


Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/10/19)

Happy Birthday 
@adt977 
@Wade227 
@Yashnadukhi 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Chanelr (28/10/19)

Happy Birthday 
@adt977
@Wade227
@Yashnadukhi
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## JurgensSt (28/10/19)

Happy Birthday 

@adt977
@Wade227
@Yashnadukhi

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## MRHarris1 (28/10/19)

Happy Birthday to:


@adt977
@Wade227
@Yashnadukhi

Wishing you all a wonderful day!!!

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (28/10/19)

Happy Birthday

@adt977
@Wade227
@Yashnadukhi

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Room Fogger (28/10/19)

Happy Birthday 
@adt977 
@Wade227 
@Yashnadukhi 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## lesvaches (28/10/19)

Happy Birthday!
@JoeM
@Randz
@Yas786
@Zaidieboi

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## lesvaches (28/10/19)

Happy Birthday!
@adt977
@Wade227
@Yashnadukhi

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Zaidieboi (28/10/19)

Happy Birthday to:


@adt977
@Wade227
@Yashnadukhi

Wishing you all a wonderful day!!!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## ddk1979 (28/10/19)

@adt977
@Wade227
@Yashnadukhi

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## ARYANTO (28/10/19)

lesvaches said:


> Happy Birthday!
> @JoeM
> @Randz
> @Yas786
> @Zaidieboi


Mmmm Les , did you miss the birthday post yesterday so you're wishing them today or how does it work ?

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## ARYANTO (28/10/19)

@adt977
@Wade227
@Yashnadukhi
Congrats , hope it was'nt too blue a Monday
so , happy birthday is all I wanna say.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## hot.chillie35 (29/10/19)

Happy Birthday

@adt977 
@Wade227 
@Yashnadukhi 

Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Resistance (29/10/19)

@adt977 
@Wade227 
@Yashnadukhi 

Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## MRHarris1 (29/10/19)

Happy Birthday to:

@adt977 
@Wade227 
@Yashnadukhi

May you all have a wonderful day!!!

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (29/10/19)

Happy Birthday!

@JoeM
@Randz
@Yas786
@Zaidieboi

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## ARYANTO (29/10/19)

No birthday people ?

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Dubz (30/10/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Kaosfury 
@Lefty 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/10/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Kaosfury 
@Lefty 
May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Chanelr (30/10/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Kaosfury
@Lefty
Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Room Fogger (30/10/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Kaosfury 
@Lefty 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (30/10/19)

Happy Birthday

@Kaosfury
@Lefty

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## SAVaper (30/10/19)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Kaosfury 
@Lefty


Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## MRHarris1 (30/10/19)

Happy Birthday to:

@Kaosfury
@Lefty

May you both have a wonderful day!!

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Willyza (30/10/19)

@Kaosfury
@Lefty

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ddk1979 (30/10/19)

@Kaosfury
@Lefty

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## ARYANTO (30/10/19)

@Kaosfury
@Lefty

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Dubz (31/10/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Friep 
@mildly.inked
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 2


----------



## vicTor (31/10/19)

happy birthday @Friep

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (31/10/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Friep 
@mildly.inked

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 2


----------



## Chanelr (31/10/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Friep
@mildly.inked
Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 2


----------



## MRHarris1 (31/10/19)

Happy Birthday to:

@Friep
@mildly.inked

May you both have a wonderful day!

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (31/10/19)

Happy Birthday

@Friep
@mildly.inked

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 2


----------



## Friep (31/10/19)

Thanks for the birthday wishes I really apreciate it. 

Happy birthday @mildly.inked hope you have a great day

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (31/10/19)

@Friep
@mildly.inked

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 2


----------



## mildly.inked (31/10/19)

Friep said:


> Thanks for the birthday wishes I really apreciate it.
> 
> Happy birthday @mildly.inked hope you have a great day



Thanks everyone!

And a massive happy birthday to you as well @Friep! Hope you have an awesome day - A good day for a birthday, it's even my son's birthday today

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (31/10/19)

Happy birthday @mildly.inked 

and a special birthday wish to @Friep! Hope you have a vaping good day!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## ddk1979 (31/10/19)

@Friep
@mildly.inked

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 2


----------



## Room Fogger (31/10/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Friep - coil builder of note
@mildly.inked - double wishes for your son as well
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 2


----------



## ARYANTO (31/10/19)

@Friep baie geluk , wens jou nog vele toe !
@mildly.inked to the dad and son combo , congrats , enjoy and go big !

Reactions: Like 9 | Agree 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## hot.chillie35 (31/10/19)

Happy Birthday 

@Friep
@mildly.inked

Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 2


----------



## ARYANTO (1/11/19)

Looks like very few babies were born , and no future vapers ?
Let's see what happened in the past that might have influenced this trend :

1896 First bare-breasted women (Zulu) to appear in National Geographic Magazine
1921 National Birth Control League & Voluntary Parenthood League merge as American Birth Control League
*1941* Attack on Pearl Harbour
1946 Yuko Shimizu, Japanese illustrator (creator of Hello Kitty), born in Kyoto, Japan
1952 "Ivy Mike", the first thermonuclear weapon to utilize the H-bomb design of Edward Teller and Stanislaw Ulam, is detonated in the Marshall Islands, Pacific Ocean
1959 Eddie MacDonald, Welsh rocker (The Alarm-Knocking on Heaven's Door), born in St. Asaph, Wales
1964 Kosala Kuruppuarachchi, Sri Lankan cricket spin bowler (2 Tests; best 5-44 1986), born in Colombo, Sri Lanka.

Reactions: Like 7 | Funny 2


----------



## Dubz (2/11/19)

Happy Birthday 
@bny69 
@Hoosain 
@kav33r 
@Mark121m 
@Puppyy001 
@Rashid Essop Moosa 
@Safz_b 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Rashid Essop Moosa (2/11/19)

Think you @Dubz 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/11/19)

Happy Birthday 
@bny69 
@Hoosain 
@kav33r 
@Mark121m 
@Puppyy001 
@Rashid Essop Moosa 
@Safz_b 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Rashid Essop Moosa (2/11/19)

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Chanelr (2/11/19)

Happy Birthday 
@bny69
@Hoosain
@kav33r
@Mark121m
@Puppyy001
@Rashid Essop Moosa
@Safz_b
Have a fantastic day!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## JurgensSt (2/11/19)

Happy Birthday 

@bny69
@Hoosain
@kav33r
@Mark121m
@Puppyy001
@Rashid Essop Moosa
@Safz_b

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## ddk1979 (2/11/19)

@bny69
@Hoosain
@kav33r
@Mark121m
@Puppyy001
@Rashid Essop Moosa
@Safz_b

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## ARYANTO (2/11/19)

So nobody wanted to be born yesterday and all picked today ?
So by the way ,
all you lovely people 
Enjoy your birthday
and remember we're not all equal.
@bny69
@Hoosain
@kav33r
@Mark121m
@Puppyy001
@Rashid Essop Moosa
@Safz_b

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Room Fogger (2/11/19)

Happy Birthday 
@bny69 
@Hoosain 
@kav33r 
@Mark121m 
@Puppyy001 
@Rashid Essop Moosa 
@Safz_b 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Safz_b (2/11/19)

Thanks for the bday wishes!!
 

@Dubz
@JurgensSt
@Chanelr
@MrGSmokeFree
@ARYANTO
@Room Fogger

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## SAVaper (2/11/19)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@bny69 
@Hoosain 
@kav33r 
@Mark121m 
@Puppyy001 
@Rashid Essop Moosa 
@Safz_b


Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (2/11/19)

Happy Birthday

@bny69
@Hoosain
@kav33r
@Mark121m
@Puppyy001
@Rashid Essop Moosa
@Safz_b

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Dubz (3/11/19)

Happy Birthday 
@dsmerrills 
@Duri 
@SinnerG 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/11/19)

Happy Birthday 
@dsmerrills 
@Duri 
@SinnerG 
May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Hooked (3/11/19)

Happy Birthday @dsmerrills, @Duri 

and especially to @SinnerG

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## ARYANTO (3/11/19)

@dsmerrills
@Duri
@SinnerG
Congrats guys
Wish you the best for the year ahead .

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Room Fogger (3/11/19)

Happy Birthday 
@dsmerrills 
@Duri 
@SinnerG 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (3/11/19)

Happy Birthday

@dsmerrills
@Duri
@SinnerG

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Willyza (3/11/19)

@dsmerrills
@Duri
@SinnerG

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ddk1979 (3/11/19)

@dsmerrills
@Duri

@SinnerG
Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Dubz (4/11/19)

Happy Birthday 
@NaveshM04 
@Tanja 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/11/19)

Happy Birthday 
@NaveshM04 
@Tanja 

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## hot.chillie35 (4/11/19)

Happy Birthday

@NaveshM04
@Tanja

Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Resistance (4/11/19)

@NaveshM04
@Tanja

Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Willyza (4/11/19)

@NaveshM04
@Tanja

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## SAVaper (4/11/19)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@NaveshM04 
@Tanja


Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Room Fogger (4/11/19)

Happy Birthday 
@NaveshM04 
@Tanja 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Chanelr (4/11/19)

Happy Birthday 
@NaveshM04
@Tanja
Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (4/11/19)

Happy Birthday @NaveshM04 and @Tanja

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## ddk1979 (4/11/19)

@NaveshM04
@Tanja

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## ARYANTO (4/11/19)

@NaveshM04
@Tanja
Happy birthday people , hope it was exceptionally extravagant !
Go big or go home

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Dubz (5/11/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Ruben Vorster 
@solantis 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/11/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Ruben Vorster 
@solantis 

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Chanelr (5/11/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Ruben Vorster
@solantis
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Willyza (5/11/19)

@Ruben Vorster
@solantis

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## MRHarris1 (5/11/19)

Happy Birthday to:

@Ruben Vorster
@solantis

May you both have a wonderful day!!!

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Room Fogger (5/11/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Ruben Vorster 
@solantis 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## hot.chillie35 (5/11/19)

Happy Birthday

@Ruben Vorster
@solantis

Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Resistance (5/11/19)

@Ruben Vorster
@solantis

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## SAVaper (5/11/19)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Ruben Vorster 
@solantis


Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (5/11/19)

Happy Birthday

@Ruben Vorster
@solantis

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ddk1979 (5/11/19)

@Ruben Vorster
@solantis

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ARYANTO (5/11/19)

@Ruben Vorster
@solantis

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Dubz (6/11/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Clarissa 
@Khane002 
@MoB16Zah 
@muhammadmoola 
@Robs 
@Wade McDonald 
@Zah007 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/11/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Clarissa 
@Khane002 
@MoB16Zah 
@muhammadmoola 
@Robs 
@Wade McDonald 
@Zah007 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Zah007 (6/11/19)

Thanks guys

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Willyza (6/11/19)

@Clarissa
@Khane002
@MoB16Zah
@muhammadmoola
@Robs
@Wade McDonald
@Zah007

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## MRHarris1 (6/11/19)

Happy Birthday to:


@Clarissa
@Khane002
@MoB16Zah
@muhammadmoola
@Robs
@Wade McDonald
@Zah007

May you all have a wonderful day!!!

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr (6/11/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Clarissa
@Khane002
@MoB16Zah
@muhammadmoola
@Robs
@Wade McDonald
@Zah007
Hope you have an amazing day

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (6/11/19)

Happy Birthday 

@Clarissa
@Khane002
@MoB16Zah
@muhammadmoola
@Robs
@Wade McDonald
@Zah007

Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (6/11/19)

@Clarissa
@Khane002
@MoB16Zah
@muhammadmoola
@Robs
@Wade McDonald
@Zah007

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (6/11/19)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Clarissa 
@Khane002 
@MoB16Zah 
@muhammadmoola 
@Robs 
@Wade McDonald 
@Zah007


Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (6/11/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Clarissa 
@Khane002 
@MoB16Zah 
@muhammadmoola 
@Robs 
@Wade McDonald 
@Zah007 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (6/11/19)

Happy Birthday

@Clarissa
@Khane002
@MoB16Zah
@muhammadmoola
@Robs
@Wade McDonald
@Zah007

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt (6/11/19)

Happy Birthday

@Clarissa
@Khane002
@MoB16Zah
@muhammadmoola
@Robs
@Wade McDonald
@Zah007

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (6/11/19)

@Clarissa
@Khane002
@MoB16Zah
@muhammadmoola
@Robs
@Wade McDonald
@Zah007

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (6/11/19)

@Clarissa
@Khane002
@MoB16Zah
@muhammadmoola
@Robs
@Wade McDonald
@Zah007
Happy birthday , hope your day was full of love and laughter!

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## MoB16Zah (6/11/19)

Thank you guys

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 3


----------



## Zah007 (6/11/19)

Thanks for the wishes guys

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## Dubz (7/11/19)

Happy Birthday 
@cav5034 
@gavin 
@Leven Naicker 
@Muchis 
@Protect_747 
@swisscheese 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/11/19)

Happy Birthday 
@cav5034 
@gavin 
@Leven Naicker 
@Muchis 
@Protect_747 
@swisscheese 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## JurgensSt (7/11/19)

Happy Birthday 


@cav5034 
@gavin 
@Leven Naicker 
@Muchis 
@Protect_747 
@swisscheese 

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Room Fogger (7/11/19)

Happy Birthday 
@cav5034 
@gavin 
@Leven Naicker 
@Muchis 
@Protect_747 
@swisscheese 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Willyza (7/11/19)

@cav5034
@gavin
@Leven Naicker
@Muchis
@Protect_747
@swisscheese

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## MRHarris1 (7/11/19)

Happy Birthday to:

@cav5034 
@gavin 
@Leven Naicker 
@Muchis 
@Protect_747 
@swisscheese 

May you all have a wonderful day

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## hot.chillie35 (7/11/19)

Happy Birthday 

@cav5034
@gavin
@Leven Naicker
@Muchis
@Protect_747
@swisscheese

Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## SAVaper (7/11/19)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@cav5034 
@gavin 
@Leven Naicker 
@Muchis 
@Protect_747 
@swisscheese


Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Resistance (7/11/19)

@cav5034
@gavin
@Leven Naicker
@Muchis
@Protect_747
@swisscheese

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (7/11/19)

Happy Birthday

@cav5034
@gavin
@Leven Naicker
@Muchis
@Protect_747
@swisscheese

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Chanelr (7/11/19)

Happy Birthday 
@cav5034
@gavin
@Leven Naicker
@Muchis
@Protect_747
@swisscheese
Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## swisscheese (7/11/19)

Thanks for the wishes. I'm 21 for the second time round

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## ddk1979 (7/11/19)

@cav5034
@gavin
@Leven Naicker
@Muchis
@Protect_747
@swisscheese

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## ARYANTO (7/11/19)

@cav5034
@gavin
@Leven Naicker
@Muchis
@Protect_747
@swisscheese
Hope you all the best for the year ahead , happy birthday !

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Muchis (7/11/19)

Thanks to the best forumites in the world!!! 

Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Leven Naicker (7/11/19)

Thanks ladies and gents

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Dubz (8/11/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Solly 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/11/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Solly 

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## hot.chillie35 (8/11/19)

Happy Birthday 

@Solly

Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Resistance (8/11/19)

@Solly

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## SAVaper (8/11/19)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Solly


Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Willyza (8/11/19)

@Solly

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Chanelr (8/11/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Solly
Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (8/11/19)

Happy Birthday @Solly

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Room Fogger (8/11/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Solly 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ddk1979 (8/11/19)

@Solly

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ARYANTO (8/11/19)

@Solly
Hope you had a great day , 
congrats and best for the future !

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Dubz (9/11/19)

Happy Birthday 
@HotRod19579 
@MADMAX 
@Tashveer 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/11/19)

Happy Birthday 
@HotRod19579 
@MADMAX 
@Tashveer 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Willyza (9/11/19)

@HotRod19579
@MADMAX
@Tashveer

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (9/11/19)

Happy Birthday 

@HotRod19579
@MADMAX
@Tashveer

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Chanelr (9/11/19)

Happy Birthday 
@HotRod19579
@MADMAX
@Tashveer
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## ddk1979 (9/11/19)

@HotRod19579
@MADMAX
@Tashveer

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## ARYANTO (9/11/19)

@HotRod19579
@MADMAX
@Tashveer

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## JurgensSt (9/11/19)

Happy Birthday 



@HotRod19579
@MADMAX
@Tashveer

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Room Fogger (9/11/19)

Happy Birthday 
@HotRod19579 
@MADMAX 
@Tashveer 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## hot.chillie35 (9/11/19)

Happy Birthday 

@HotRod19579
@MADMAX
@Tashveer

Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Resistance (9/11/19)

@HotRod19579
@MADMAX
@Tashveer

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Dubz (10/11/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Nellyboy 
@Pyro 
@titusmagnificus 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/11/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Nellyboy 
@Pyro 
@titusmagnificus 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## ddk1979 (10/11/19)

@Nellyboy
@Pyro
@titusmagnificus

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Room Fogger (10/11/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Nellyboy 
@Pyro 
@titusmagnificus 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## ARYANTO (10/11/19)

@Nellyboy
@Pyro
@titusmagnificus
Happy birthday from a WET Johannesburg
hope you all have a great year ahead !

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Chanelr (10/11/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Nellyboy
@Pyro
@titusmagnificus
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Willyza (10/11/19)

@Nellyboy
@Pyro
@titusmagnificus

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## MRHarris1 (10/11/19)

Happy birthday to:

@Nellyboy
@Pyro
@titusmagnificus

May you all have a wonderful day

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Dubz (11/11/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Pana 
@peptidoglikan 
@Rafique 
@Twincam 16 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/11/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Pana
@peptidoglikan
@Rafique
@Twincam 16

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr (11/11/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Pana
@peptidoglikan
@Rafique
@Twincam 16
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (11/11/19)

Happy Birthday

@Pana
@peptidoglikan
@Rafique
@Twincam 16

Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (11/11/19)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Pana 
@peptidoglikan 
@Rafique 
@Twincam 16


Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (11/11/19)

@Pana
@peptidoglikan
@Rafique
@Twincam 16

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (11/11/19)

Happy Birthday

@Pana
@peptidoglikan
@Rafique
@Twincam 16

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (11/11/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Pana 
@peptidoglikan 
@Rafique 
@Twincam 16 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (11/11/19)

@Pana
@peptidoglikan
@Rafique
@Twincam 16

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## ddk1979 (11/11/19)

@Pana
@peptidoglikan
@Rafique
@Twincam 16

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## ARYANTO (11/11/19)

@Pana
@peptidoglikan
@Rafique
@Twincam 1

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ARYANTO (12/11/19)

Another no birthday day , well , all have a great day then .

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Dubz (13/11/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Astin 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/11/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Astin 

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Chanelr (13/11/19)

Very Happy Birthday to you
@Astin
Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Resistance (13/11/19)

Happy Birthday to 
@Astin

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## SAVaper (13/11/19)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Astin


Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Willyza (13/11/19)

@Astin

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Room Fogger (13/11/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Astin 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (13/11/19)

A Very Happy Birthday to you @Astin

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ddk1979 (13/11/19)

@Astin 

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ARYANTO (13/11/19)

@Astin
HaPpY BiRtHdAy !

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Dubz (14/11/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Scuba.brad 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/11/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Scuba.brad 

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## hot.chillie35 (14/11/19)

Happy Birthday 

@Scuba.brad

Have a super day!



And a happy Belated Birthday to @Astin

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Resistance (14/11/19)

Happy Birthday to
@Scuba.brad

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## KarlDP (14/11/19)

Happy birthday @Scuba.brad

Have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Willyza (14/11/19)

@Scuba.brad

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (14/11/19)

Happy Birthday @Scuba.brad

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Room Fogger (14/11/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Scuba.brad 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## ddk1979 (14/11/19)

@Scuba.brad

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## ARYANTO (14/11/19)

@Scuba.brad HAPPY BIRTHDAY

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Chanelr (14/11/19)

Happy almost belated birthday 
@Scuba.brad
Hope you had a great day!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## ARYANTO (15/11/19)

Let's hope some one decide to celebrate a birthday this week-end , it's either that or the birthday poster went to a family re union in Zanzibar ?

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Dubz (16/11/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Mayelis 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (16/11/19)

Happy Birthday @Mayelis

Have a good one.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Willyza (16/11/19)

@Mayelis

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/11/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Mayelis 

May you have a awesome day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## hot.chillie35 (16/11/19)

Happy Birthday 

@Mayelis

Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Resistance (16/11/19)

Happy Birthday to

@Mayelis

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Room Fogger (16/11/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Mayelis 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Chanelr (16/11/19)

Very Happy Birthday to you
@Mayelis
Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## ARYANTO (16/11/19)

@Mayelis
May today be the best day for the rest of your life !

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (16/11/19)

@Mayelis

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Dubz (17/11/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Kuhlkatz 
@Pindyman 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/11/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Kuhlkatz 
@Pindyman 

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (17/11/19)

@Kuhlkatz
@Pindyman

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (17/11/19)

@Kuhlkatz It was great meeting you eventually @VC2019 , ENJOY YOUR DAY!
@Pindyman

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (17/11/19)

happy birthday @Kuhlkatz

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (17/11/19)

Happy Birthday

@Kuhlkatz
@Pindyman

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (17/11/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Kuhlkatz
@Pindyman
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr (17/11/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Kuhlkatz
@Pindyman
Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (17/11/19)

@Kuhlkatz
@Pindyman

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (17/11/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Kuhlkatz
@Pindyman
Hope your day was super!

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (18/11/19)

Happy Birthday 
@786country 
@Maximum 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/11/19)

Happy Birthday 
@786country 
@Maximum 

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Room Fogger (18/11/19)

Happy Birthday 
@786country 
@Maximum 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Chanelr (18/11/19)

Happy Birthday 
@786country
@Maximum
Have a great day.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Resistance (18/11/19)

Happy Birthday 
@786country
@Maximum
Have an Awesome Bday!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## JurgensSt (18/11/19)

Happy Birthday 

@786country
@Maximum

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## SAVaper (18/11/19)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@786country 
@Maximum


Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## hot.chillie35 (18/11/19)

Happy Birthday

@786country
@Maximum

Have a super day.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (18/11/19)

Happy Birthday

@786country
@Maximum

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Willyza (18/11/19)

@786country
@Maximum

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ddk1979 (18/11/19)

@786country
@Maximum

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## ARYANTO (18/11/19)

@786country
@Maximum





Congrats - wish you 2 many more !

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Dubz (19/11/19)

Happy Birthday 
@apya58 
@dannler 
@Hen 
@Karriem 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/11/19)

Happy Birthday
@apya58 
@dannler 
@Hen 
@Karriem 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (19/11/19)

Happy Birthday

@apya58
@dannler
@Hen
@Karriem

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Willyza (19/11/19)

@apya58
@dannler
@Hen
@Karriem

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Resistance (19/11/19)

Happy Birthday 
@apya58
@dannler
@Hen
@Karriem
Have an Awesome birthday

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Room Fogger (19/11/19)

Happy Birthday 
@apya58 
@dannler 
@Hen 
@Karriem 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Chanelr (19/11/19)

Happy Birthday 
@apya58
@dannler
@Hen
@Karriem
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## ddk1979 (19/11/19)

@apya58
@dannler
@Hen
@Karriem

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## ARYANTO (19/11/19)

@apya58
@dannler
@Hen
@Karriem

Happy birthday enjoy another yearlong journey round the sun !

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Dubz (20/11/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Ahmed 44 
@Fiza 
@Green Ranger 
@Pinksunshine 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Willyza (20/11/19)

@Ahmed 44
@Fiza
@Green Ranger
@Pinksunshine

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/11/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Ahmed 44 
@Fiza 
@Green Ranger 
@Pinksunshine 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Room Fogger (20/11/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Ahmed 44 
@Fiza 
@Green Ranger 
@Pinksunshine 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## hot.chillie35 (20/11/19)

Happy Birthday 

@Ahmed 44
@Fiza
@Green Ranger
@Pinksunshine

Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Resistance (20/11/19)

Happy Birthday to

@Ahmed 44
@Fiza
@Green Ranger
@Pinksunshine

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Chanelr (20/11/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Ahmed 44
@Fiza
@Green Ranger
@Pinksunshine
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## KarlDP (20/11/19)

Happy birthday to

@Ahmed 44
@Fiza
@Green Ranger
@Pinksunshine

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (20/11/19)

Happy Birthday to all of you :

@Ahmed 44
@Fiza
@Green Ranger
@Pinksunshine

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Hen (20/11/19)

Hi all, thank you for the best wishes, much appreciated.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## ddk1979 (20/11/19)

@Ahmed 44
@Fiza
@Green Ranger
@Pinksunshine

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## ARYANTO (20/11/19)

Happy Birthday
@Ahmed 44 
@Fiza 
@Green Ranger 
@Pinksunshine
CONGRATULATIONS to you all , hope it was a great day !

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Dubz (21/11/19)

Happy Birthday 
@arbdullah 
@BigGuy 
@JasonKnell 
@klipdrifter 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/11/19)

Happy Birthday 
@arbdullah
@BigGuy
@JasonKnell
@klipdrifter

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Willyza (21/11/19)

@arbdullah
@BigGuy
@JasonKnell
@klipdrifter

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (21/11/19)

Happy Birthday

@arbdullah
@BigGuy
@JasonKnell
@klipdrifter

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Room Fogger (21/11/19)

Happy Birthday 
@arbdullah 
@BigGuy 
@JasonKnell 
@klipdrifter 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Chanelr (21/11/19)

Happy Birthday 
@arbdullah
@BigGuy
@JasonKnell
@klipdrifter
Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## ddk1979 (21/11/19)

@arbdullah
@BigGuy
@JasonKnell
@klipdrifter

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## ARYANTO (21/11/19)

@arbdullah
@BigGuy
@JasonKnell
@klipdrifter
Congrats !~ hope you all had a fun filled day !

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Resistance (21/11/19)

Happy Birthday 
@arbdullah
@BigGuy
@JasonKnell
@klipdrifter
Have an Awesome Birthday!!!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Dubz (22/11/19)

Happy Birthday 
@CJD 
@Geldart39 
@wazarmoto 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/11/19)

Happy Birthday 
@CJD 
@Geldart39 
@wazarmoto 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Chanelr (22/11/19)

Happy Birthday 
@CJD
@Geldart39
@wazarmoto
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Willyza (22/11/19)

@CJD
@Geldart39
@wazarmoto

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## hot.chillie35 (22/11/19)

Happy Birthday 

@CJD
@Geldart39
@wazarmoto

Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Resistance (22/11/19)

Happy Birthday 
@CJD
@Geldart39
@wazarmoto
Have an Awesome day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (22/11/19)

Happy Birthday

@CJD
@Geldart39
@wazarmoto

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Room Fogger (22/11/19)

Happy Birthday 
@CJD 
@Geldart39 
@wazarmoto 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## ddk1979 (22/11/19)

@CJD
@Geldart39
@wazarmoto

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## ARYANTO (22/11/19)

@CJD
@Geldart39
@wazarmoto
Congratulations , enjoy the day and weekend

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Dubz (23/11/19)

Happy Birthday 
@ZeeRSA 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/11/19)

Happy Birthday 
@ZeeRSA 
May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## ARYANTO (23/11/19)

@ZeeRSA
HEY .HEY -it's Saturday 
and there is no way 
that you can not enjoy 
your BIRTHDAY .

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Room Fogger (23/11/19)

Happy Birthday 
@ZeeRSA 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (23/11/19)

Happy Birthday @ZeeRSA

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Willyza (23/11/19)

@ZeeRSA

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Chanelr (23/11/19)

Very Happy Birthday to you
@ZeeRSA
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## ddk1979 (23/11/19)

@ZeeRSA

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Resistance (23/11/19)

Happy Birthday 
@ZeeRSA
Have an Awesome Birthday!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## ARYANTO (24/11/19)

so... 2.41 am and no births yet ?

Reactions: Like 7 | Funny 1


----------



## Dubz (24/11/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Troy Campbell 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Room Fogger (24/11/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Troy Campbell 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/11/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Troy Campbell 

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (24/11/19)

Happy Birthday @Troy Campbell

Reactions: Like 8 | Funny 1


----------



## Chanelr (24/11/19)

Very Happy Birthday to you
@Troy Campbell
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## ARYANTO (24/11/19)

@Troy Campbell
Just a note to wish you well
Happy birthday 
and many more like today !

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Willyza (24/11/19)

@Troy Campbell

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Hooked (24/11/19)

ARYANTO said:


> so... 2.41 am and no births yet ?



Like the rest of us, they're waiting for Black Friday!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ddk1979 (24/11/19)

@Troy Campbell

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Resistance (24/11/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Troy Campbell 
Have an Awesome day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Dubz (25/11/19)

Happy Birthday 
@DrKolver 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/11/19)

Happy Birthday 
@DrKolver 

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## hot.chillie35 (25/11/19)

Happy Birthday


@DrKolver
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Willyza (25/11/19)

@DrKolver

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Chanelr (25/11/19)

Very Happy Birthday to you
@DrKolver
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (25/11/19)

Happy Birthday @DrKolver

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Resistance (25/11/19)

Happy Birthday 
@DrKolver
Have an Awesome Birthday!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Room Fogger (25/11/19)

Happy Birthday 
@DrKolver 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## ddk1979 (25/11/19)

@DrKolver

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## ARYANTO (25/11/19)

I hope @DrKolver
don't use a revolver
to celebrate
and then regret it too late.
Happy birthday!

Reactions: Like 9 | Funny 1


----------



## Dubz (26/11/19)

Happy Birthday 
@blujeenz 
@Deemo 
@Mac75 
@mike smith 
@Tumi 
@Vapesquared 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/11/19)

Happy Birthday 
@blujeenz 
@Deemo 
@Mac75 
@mike smith 
@Tumi 
@Vapesquared 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (26/11/19)

@blujeenz
@Deemo
@Mac75
@mike smith
@Tumi
@Vapesquared

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (26/11/19)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@blujeenz 
@Deemo 
@Mac75 
@mike smith 
@Tumi 
@Vapesquared


Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (26/11/19)

Happy Birthday 
@blujeenz 
@Deemo 
@Mac75 
@mike smith 
@Tumi 
@Vapesquared 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (26/11/19)

Happy Birthday

@blujeenz
@Deemo
@Mac75
@mike smith
@Tumi
@Vapesquared

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr (26/11/19)

Happy Birthday 
@blujeenz
@Deemo
@Mac75
@mike smith
@Tumi
@Vapesquared
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (26/11/19)

@blujeenz - a long standing member and great guy who deserves some extra special birthday wishes
@Deemo
@Mac75
@mike smith
@Tumi
@Vapesquared

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (26/11/19)

@blujeenz 
@Deemo
@Mac75
@mike smith
@Tumi
@Vapesquared
Congratulations ,may the year
ahead be one of the best!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Dubz (27/11/19)

Happy Birthday 
@DannyBlaze 
@Mender31 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/11/19)

Happy Birthday 
@DannyBlaze 
@Mender31 

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## hot.chillie35 (27/11/19)

Happy Birthday 

@DannyBlaze
@Mender31

Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Resistance (27/11/19)

Happy Birthday to

@DannyBlaze
@Mender31

Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (27/11/19)

Happy Birthday

@DannyBlaze
@Mender31

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Chanelr (27/11/19)

Happy Birthday 
@DannyBlaze
@Mender31
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Room Fogger (27/11/19)

Happy Birthday 
@DannyBlaze 
@Mender31 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## SAVaper (27/11/19)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@DannyBlaze 
@Mender31


Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Willyza (27/11/19)

@DannyBlaze
@Mender31

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ddk1979 (27/11/19)

@DannyBlaze
@Mender31

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ARYANTO (27/11/19)

@DannyBlaze
@Mender31
HAPPY BIRTHDAY
Congrats and many more !

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Dubz (28/11/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Bonzai 
@Moomba 
@Smoky Jordan 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/11/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Bonzai 
@Moomba 
@Smoky Jordan 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Room Fogger (28/11/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Bonzai 
@Moomba 
@Smoky Jordan 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## SAVaper (28/11/19)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Bonzai 
@Moomba 
@Smoky Jordan


Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (28/11/19)

Happy Birthday

@Bonzai
@Moomba
@Smoky Jordan

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## KarlDP (28/11/19)

A very happy birthday to

@Bonzai
@Moomba
@Smoky Jordan

Have a awesome day peeps..

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Willyza (28/11/19)

@Bonzai
@Moomba
@Smoky Jordan

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Chanelr (28/11/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Bonzai
@Moomba
@Smoky Jordan
Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ddk1979 (28/11/19)

@Bonzai
@Moomba
@Smoky Jordan

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Smoky Jordan (28/11/19)

Thank you all for the Birthday wishes

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## ARYANTO (28/11/19)

Happy birthday folks , wishing you the best !
Hope it was a lekker day ,enjoy the evening.
@Bonzai
@Moomba
@Smoky Jordan

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (28/11/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Bonzai
@Moomba
@Smoky Jordan
hope you had an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (29/11/19)

Happy Birthday 
@BaD Mountain 
@Tank88 
@Yiannaki 
@yolan213 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/11/19)

Happy Birthday 
@BaD Mountain 
@Tank88 
@Yiannaki 
@yolan213 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (29/11/19)

Happy Birthday 

@BaD Mountain
@Tank88
@Yiannaki
@yolan213

Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (29/11/19)

Happy Birthday to

@BaD Mountain
@Tank88
@Yiannaki
@yolan213

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (29/11/19)

Happy Birthday 
@BaD Mountain 
@Tank88 
@Yiannaki 
@yolan213 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (29/11/19)

@BaD Mountain
@Tank88
@Yiannaki
@yolan213

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr (29/11/19)

Happy Birthday l
@BaD Mountain
@Tank88
@Yiannaki
@yolan213
Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (29/11/19)

Happy Birthday

@BaD Mountain
@Tank88
@Yiannaki
@yolan213

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (29/11/19)

Happy birthday to all of you   

@Tank88
@Yiannaki
@yolan213

And a very special birthday wish for @BaD Mountain who is the awesome owner and juice-maker of Rebel Revolution.
Hope you have a revolutionary birthday!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## BaD Mountain (29/11/19)

Hooked said:


> Happy birthday to all of you
> 
> @Tank88
> @Yiannaki
> ...


@Hooked Thank you very much. I appreciate the love, you hippy Flower Power Rebel Girl you!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## ddk1979 (29/11/19)

@BaD Mountain
@Tank88
@Yiannaki
@yolan213

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (29/11/19)

During the long war for Bad mountain
Yian Naki was driving an old [18]88 Tank 
Then he saw Yolan and shouted to him 
Meet me at the tavern at 2:13.
and they all celebrated till late into the night .
HAPPY BIRTHDAY !!!

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (30/11/19)

BaD Mountain said:


> @Hooked Thank you very much. I appreciate the love, you hippy Flower Power Rebel Girl you!!



@BaD Mountain Still am! Waiting to grow up

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO (30/11/19)

So - after Black Friday everybody is too broke to even have a birthday ?

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 3


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (30/11/19)



Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1


----------



## Dubz (1/12/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Melody Slade 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (1/12/19)

Happy Birthday @Melody Slade

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/12/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Melody Slade 

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## SAVaper (1/12/19)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Melody Slade


Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Room Fogger (1/12/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Melody Slade 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Willyza (1/12/19)

@Melody Slade

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Chanelr (1/12/19)

Wishing you a very Happy Birthday 
@Melody Slade
Hope you have a great day

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## ARYANTO (1/12/19)

@Melody Slade
Congratulations , have a great day .

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## ddk1979 (1/12/19)

@Melody Slade

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Dubz (2/12/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Hardtail1969 
@outlaw_cloud 
@Sal 
@WELIHF 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## SAVaper (2/12/19)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Hardtail1969 
@outlaw_cloud 
@Sal 
@WELIHF


Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/12/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Hardtail1969 
@outlaw_cloud 
@Sal 
@WELIHF 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## hot.chillie35 (2/12/19)

Happy Birthday 

@Hardtail1969
@outlaw_cloud
@Sal
@WELIHF

Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Hardtail1969 (2/12/19)

Thanks everyone. 

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## Resistance (2/12/19)

Happy Birthday to

@Hardtail1969
@outlaw_cloud
@Sal
@WELIHF

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (2/12/19)

Happy Birthday

@Hardtail1969
@outlaw_cloud
@Sal
@WELIHF

Reactions: Like 9 | Funny 1


----------



## Chanelr (2/12/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Hardtail1969
@outlaw_cloud
@Sal
@WELIHF
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Room Fogger (2/12/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Hardtail1969 
@outlaw_cloud 
@Sal 
@WELIHF 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ddk1979 (2/12/19)

@Hardtail1969
@outlaw_cloud
@Sal
@WELIHF

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Willyza (2/12/19)

@Hardtail1969
@outlaw_cloud
@Sal
@WELIHF

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## ARYANTO (2/12/19)

@Hardtail1969
@outlaw_cloud
@Sal
@WELIHF

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Dubz (3/12/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Martin Narainsamy 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/12/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Martin Narainsamy 

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (3/12/19)

Happy Birthday 

@Martin Narainsamy

Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (3/12/19)

Happy Birthday to

@Martin Narainsamy

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## SAVaper (3/12/19)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Martin Narainsamy


Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## MRHarris1 (3/12/19)

Happy Birthday 

@Martin Narainsamy

Wishing you a wonderful day!

Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (3/12/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Martin Narainsamy 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (3/12/19)

Happy Birthday

@Martin Narainsamy

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr (3/12/19)

Very Happy Birthday to you
@Martin Narainsamy
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (3/12/19)

@Martin Narainsamy

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy (3/12/19)

THANK YOU ALL FOR THE WELL WISHES...
It really made my day!!!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## Dubz (4/12/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Crazyj 
@Henlo11 
@MacGyver 
@Rowan Francis 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/12/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Crazyj 
@Henlo11 
@MacGyver 
@Rowan Francis 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## SAVaper (4/12/19)

Good morning and happy birthday to 
@Crazyj 
@Henlo11 
@MacGyver 
@Rowan Francis


Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## hot.chillie35 (4/12/19)

Happy Birthday 

@Crazyj
@Henlo11
@MacGyver
@Rowan Francis

Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Resistance (4/12/19)

Happy Birthday to

@Crazyj
@Henlo11
@MacGyver
@Rowan Francis

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Kuhlkatz (4/12/19)

Happy Birthday @Crazyj , @Henlo11 , @MacGyver and Dr Vape aka @Rowan Francis 

Hope you all have a great day, and best wishes for the year ahead !

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Room Fogger (4/12/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Crazyj 
@Henlo11 
@MacGyver 
@Rowan Francis 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Willyza (4/12/19)

@Crazyj
@Henlo11
@MacGyver
@Rowan Francis

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (4/12/19)

Happy Birthday to all of you :

@Crazyj
@Henlo11
@MacGyver
@Rowan Francis

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Chanelr (4/12/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Crazyj
@Henlo11
@MacGyver
@Rowan Francis
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## ddk1979 (4/12/19)

@Crazyj
@Henlo11
@MacGyver
@Rowan Francis

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## ARYANTO (4/12/19)

@Crazyj
@Henlo11
@MacGyver
@Rowan Francis [thanks for the nice chat @VK19 and all your dedication]
CONGRATULATIONS -hope you all had a nice day !

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Dubz (5/12/19)

Happy Birthday 
@BellaBum 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/12/19)

Happy Birthday 
@BellaBum 

May you have a awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Willyza (5/12/19)

@BellaBum

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (5/12/19)

Happy Birthday @BellaBum Have a great day .

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Room Fogger (5/12/19)

Happy Birthday 
@BellaBum 
 Have a super rainy birthday!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ddk1979 (5/12/19)

@BellaBum

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Hooked (5/12/19)

Happy birthday @BellaBum! Have a super day and super year!
Been painting any more mods? And how is the one that you painted doing? Has the paintwork come off at all?

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr (5/12/19)

Happy Birthday 
@BellaBum
Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ARYANTO (5/12/19)

@BellaBum Happy birthday , hope you are getting pancakes tonight , 
the weather in JHB is right for that , enjoy and all the best .

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## BellaBum (5/12/19)

Thank you all for your birthday wishes!! Really appreciate them!

@Hooked my pink mod is still going strong. Has a chip in the paint from dropping it in the workshop, but she is my hard working mod. 

@ARYANTO sadly no pancakes tonight but maybe on the weekend!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4


----------



## Resistance (5/12/19)

Happy Birthday 
@BellaBum
Hope you had a super Birthday!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Dubz (6/12/19)

Happy Birthday 
@RiVape 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/12/19)

Happy Birthday 
@RiVape 

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Willyza (6/12/19)

@RiVape

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (6/12/19)

Happy Birthday, @RiVape , Have a great day !

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Chanelr (6/12/19)

Happy Birthday 
@RiVape
Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## SAVaper (6/12/19)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@RiVape


Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Room Fogger (6/12/19)

Happy Birthday 
@RiVape 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## ddk1979 (6/12/19)

@RiVape

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## ARYANTO (6/12/19)

@RiVape
Congratulations ! Hope it's a great weekend!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Resistance (6/12/19)

Happy Birthday
@RiVape
Have an Awesome Birthday!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## ARYANTO (8/12/19)

THIS DAY IN HISTORY:
*John Lennon shot*

1980 John Lennon, a former member of the Beatles, the rock group that transformed popular music in the 1960s, is shot and killed by an obsessed fan in New York City.
The 40-year-old artist was entering his luxury Manhattan apartment building when Mark David Chapman shot him four times at close range with a .38-caliber revolver. Lennon, bleeding profusely, was rushed to the hospital but died en route. 

1872 Religious leader Brigham Young (71) weds his fifty-fifth wife Hannah Tapfield in Salt Lake City, Utah.
1943 Jim Morrison's birthday







1978 "The Deer Hunter", directed by Michael Cimino and starring Robert De Niro, Christopher Walken and Meryl Streep, premieres in Los Angeles (Academy Awards Best Picture 1979)
South Africa- No future vapers born

Reactions: Like 6 | Informative 1


----------



## Resistance (8/12/19)

https://www.onthisday.com/today/events.php
Some more stuff for those interested

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Dubz (9/12/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Al3x 
@eganeybers17 
@Marnu 
@Smurfi129 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/12/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Al3x 
@eganeybers17 
@Marnu 
@Smurfi129 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (9/12/19)

@Al3x
@eganeybers17
@Marnu
@Smurfi129

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (9/12/19)

Happy Birthday 

@Al3x
@eganeybers17
@Marnu
@Smurfi129

Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (9/12/19)

Happy Birthday 

@Al3x
@eganeybers17
@Marnu
@Smurfi129

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (9/12/19)

Happy Birthday to all of you !!

@Al3x
@eganeybers17
@Marnu
@Smurfi129

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (9/12/19)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Al3x 
@eganeybers17 
@Marnu 
@Smurfi129


Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt (9/12/19)

Happy Birthday 

@Al3x
@eganeybers17
@Marnu
@Smurfi129

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Room Fogger (9/12/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Al3x 
@eganeybers17 
@Marnu 
@Smurfi129 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ddk1979 (9/12/19)

@Al3x
@eganeybers17
@Marnu
@Smurfi129

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Chanelr (9/12/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Al3x
@eganeybers17
@Marnu
@Smurfi129
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## ARYANTO (9/12/19)

@Al3x
@eganeybers17
@Marnu
@Smurfi129

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Dubz (10/12/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Vape0206 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Room Fogger (10/12/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Vape0206 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/12/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Vape0206 

May you have a awesome day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## SAVaper (10/12/19)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Vape0206


Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Chanelr (10/12/19)

Wishing you a very Happy Birthday 
@Vape0206
Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Willyza (10/12/19)

@Vape0206

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (10/12/19)

Happy Birthday @Vape0206 Have a good one !

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## ddk1979 (10/12/19)

@Vape0206

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## ARYANTO (10/12/19)

@Vape0206
Let's see what's in the mix,
for the awesome twenty-twenty,
may it be a year of plenty
Happy birthday 
more than I can say !!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Resistance (10/12/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Vape0206
Have an Awesome Birthday!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Dubz (11/12/19)

Happy Birthday 
@baardbek 
@Neptune 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/12/19)

Happy Birthday 
@baardbek 
@Neptune 

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Chanelr (11/12/19)

Happy Birthday 
@baardbek
@Neptune
Have an awesome day

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Resistance (11/12/19)

Happy Birthday
@baardbek
@Neptune
Have an Awesome Birthday!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## SAVaper (11/12/19)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@baardbek 
@Neptune


Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (11/12/19)

Happy Birthday

@baardbek
@Neptune

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Room Fogger (11/12/19)

Happy Birthday 
@baardbek 
@Neptune 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Willyza (11/12/19)

@baardbek
@Neptune

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Skillie@23 (11/12/19)

Happy b-day
@baardbek
@Neptune

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ddk1979 (11/12/19)

@baardbek
@Neptune

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## ARYANTO (11/12/19)

Could'nt resist :
Baie geluk Neptune ,en, koning van die Baardbekke 


@baardbek
@Neptune - Congrats guys hope it was a fun day !

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Dubz (12/12/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Avi_RB7 
@Vaporesso 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/12/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Avi_RB7 
@Vaporesso 

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## SAVaper (12/12/19)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Avi_RB7 
@Vaporesso


Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## JurgensSt (12/12/19)

Happy Birthday 


@Avi_RB7 
@Vaporesso 

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Chanelr (12/12/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Avi_RB7
@Vaporesso
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Room Fogger (12/12/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Avi_RB7 
@Vaporesso 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Willyza (12/12/19)

@Avi_RB7
@Vaporesso

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (12/12/19)

Happy Birthday

@Avi_RB7
@Vaporesso

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## ARYANTO (12/12/19)

@Avi_RB7
@Vaporesso

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## ddk1979 (12/12/19)

@Avi_RB7
@Vaporesso

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Resistance (12/12/19)

Happy Birthday
@Avi_RB7
@Vaporesso
Have an Awesome Birthday!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Dubz (14/12/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Ahmed Kara 
@Beast_Jr7 
@Eisenhorn 
@Lalla 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/12/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Ahmed Kara 
@Beast_Jr7 
@Eisenhorn 
@Lalla 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (14/12/19)

@Ahmed Kara
@Beast_Jr7
@Eisenhorn
@Lalla

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt (14/12/19)

Happy Bday

@Ahmed Kara
@Beast_Jr7
@Eisenhorn
@Lalla

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (14/12/19)

Happy Birthday

@Ahmed Kara
@Beast_Jr7
@Eisenhorn
@Lalla

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr (14/12/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Ahmed Kara
@Beast_Jr7
@Eisenhorn
@Lalla
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (14/12/19)

@Ahmed Kara
@Beast_Jr7
@Eisenhorn
@Lalla
Happy birthday , enjoy the long weekend !

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (14/12/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Ahmed Kara 
@Beast_Jr7 
@Eisenhorn 
@Lalla 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (14/12/19)

@Ahmed Kara
@Beast_Jr7
@Eisenhorn
@Lalla

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (14/12/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Ahmed Kara
@Beast_Jr7
@Eisenhorn
@Lalla

Have an Awesome Birthday!!!

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (15/12/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Frostbite 
@Lingogrey 
@VapeGrrl 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Frostbite (15/12/19)

Dubz said:


> Happy Birthday
> @Frostbite
> @Lingogrey
> @VapeGrrl
> Have a super day!



Thank you! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/12/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Frostbite 
@Lingogrey 
@VapeGrrl 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt (15/12/19)

Happy Birthday 


@Frostbite 
@Lingogrey 
@VapeGrrl 

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (15/12/19)

Happy Birthday

@Frostbite
@Lingogrey
@VapeGrrl

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (15/12/19)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Frostbite 
@Lingogrey 
@VapeGrrl


Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr (15/12/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Frostbite
@Lingogrey
@VapeGrrl
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (15/12/19)

Happy Birthday
@Frostbite
@Lingogrey
@VapeGrrl

Short story:
In a land far away Vape Grrl tried to learn the language of the Lingogrey 
she tried and struggled and stuttered until they,
very irritated , decided to throw her out into the badlands
where she died of Frostbite in the icy sands .

She woke up with a scream ,
it was just a bad dream .

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (15/12/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Frostbite 
@Lingogrey 
@VapeGrrl 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (15/12/19)

@Frostbite
@Lingogrey
@VapeGrrl

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (15/12/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Frostbite
@Lingogrey
@VapeGrrl
Have an Awesome Birthday!!!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (16/12/19)

Happy Birthday 
@BrassVape 
@Salvator_luigi 
@wayne931216 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/12/19)

Happy Birthday 
@BrassVape 
@Salvator_luigi 
@wayne931216 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## SAVaper (16/12/19)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@BrassVape 
@Salvator_luigi 
@wayne931216


Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Willyza (16/12/19)

@BrassVape
@Salvator_luigi
@wayne931216

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## hot.chillie35 (16/12/19)

Happy Birthday 

@BrassVape
@Salvator_luigi
@wayne931216

Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Resistance (16/12/19)

Happy Birthday 

@BrassVape
@Salvator_luigi
@wayne931216

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## JurgensSt (16/12/19)

Happy Birthday 

@BrassVape
@Salvator_luigi
@wayne931216

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Room Fogger (16/12/19)

Happy Birthday 
@BrassVape 
@Salvator_luigi 
@wayne931216 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Chanelr (16/12/19)

Happy Birthday 
@BrassVape
@Salvator_luigi
@wayne931216
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (16/12/19)

Happy Birthday

@BrassVape
@Salvator_luigi
@wayne931216

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ARYANTO (16/12/19)

A very happy birthday to my fellow vapers . 
May your birthday be fun and joyful, congrats !
@BrassVape
@Salvator_luigi
@wayne931216

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ddk1979 (16/12/19)

@BrassVape
@Salvator_luigi
@wayne931216

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Salvator_luigi (16/12/19)

Thank you all for birthday wishes

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Dubz (17/12/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Brommer 
@PieterNel 
@Vino1718 
@Zakes169 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/12/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Brommer 
@PieterNel 
@Vino1718 
@Zakes169 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Chanelr (17/12/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Brommer
@PieterNel
@Vino1718
@Zakes169
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Willyza (17/12/19)

@Brommer
@PieterNel
@Vino1718
@Zakes169

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## SAVaper (17/12/19)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Brommer 
@PieterNel 
@Vino1718 
@Zakes169


Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (17/12/19)

Happy Birthday

@Brommer
@PieterNel
@Vino1718
@Zakes169

Have a great day

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## JurgensSt (17/12/19)

Happy Birthday



@Brommer
@PieterNel
@Vino1718
@Zakes169

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ddk1979 (17/12/19)

@Brommer
@PieterNel
@Vino1718
@Zakes169

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Room Fogger (17/12/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Brommer 
@PieterNel 
@Vino1718 
@Zakes169 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ARYANTO (17/12/19)

Firstly: CONGRATS GUYS !
And this only works in Afrikaans ...

@PieterNel sit innie bar en drink , 
'n @Vino1718 , klaar geskink.
Met eens sien hy iets ..
Hy gil '' barman @Zakes169 !
Dis 'n @Brommer ''
Zakes se ''Dom donner ,
dis 'n stuk komkommer
jy't jouself verniet bekommer ''

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Resistance (17/12/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Brommer
@PieterNel
@Vino1718
@Zakes169
Have an Awesome Birthday!!!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Dubz (18/12/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Corin18 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/12/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Corin18 

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## SAVaper (18/12/19)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Corin18


Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Chanelr (18/12/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Corin18
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Willyza (18/12/19)

@Corin18

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Room Fogger (18/12/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Corin18 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (18/12/19)

Happy Birthday @Corin18

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## ARYANTO (18/12/19)

@Corin18
Happy birthday , wishing you many more.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ddk1979 (18/12/19)

@Corin18

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Resistance (18/12/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Corin18
Have an Awesome Birthday!!!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Dubz (19/12/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Devon Strydom 
@RuanK 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/12/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Devon Strydom 
@RuanK 

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## hot.chillie35 (19/12/19)

Happy Birthday 

@Devon Strydom
@RuanK

Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## SAVaper (19/12/19)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Devon Strydom 
@RuanK


Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## JurgensSt (19/12/19)

Happy Birthday



@Devon Strydom
@RuanK

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Chanelr (19/12/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Devon Strydom
@RuanK
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Room Fogger (19/12/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Devon Strydom 
@RuanK 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Willyza (19/12/19)

@Devon Strydom
@RuanK

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (19/12/19)

Happy Birthday

@Devon Strydom
@RuanK

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## ddk1979 (19/12/19)

@Devon Strydom
@RuanK

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## klipdrifter (19/12/19)

Happy Birthday @Devon Strydom and @RuanK 

Hope you guys have an awesome day

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## ARYANTO (19/12/19)

@Devon Strydom
@RuanK
Congrats guys , hold tight it's nearly weekend and time to party !

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Resistance (19/12/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Devon Strydom
@RuanK
Have an Awesome Birthday!!!

Reactions: Like 9 | Dislike 1


----------



## Dubz (20/12/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Edwinbetz 
@PuffTheMagicDragon 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/12/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Edwinbetz 
@PuffTheMagicDragon 

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## SAVaper (20/12/19)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Edwinbetz 
@PuffTheMagicDragon


Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Chanelr (20/12/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Edwinbetz
@PuffTheMagicDragon
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## hot.chillie35 (20/12/19)

Happy Birthday 

@Edwinbetz
@PuffTheMagicDragon

Have a super awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Willyza (20/12/19)

@Edwinbetz
@PuffTheMagicDragon

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## JurgensSt (20/12/19)

Happy Birthday



@Edwinbetz
@PuffTheMagicDragon

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Room Fogger (20/12/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Edwinbetz 
@PuffTheMagicDragon 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Skillie@23 (20/12/19)

@Edwinbetz 
@PuffTheMagicDragon

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (20/12/19)

Happy Birthday

@Edwinbetz
@PuffTheMagicDragon

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ddk1979 (20/12/19)

@Edwinbetz
@PuffTheMagicDragon

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ARYANTO (20/12/19)

@Edwinbetz
@PuffTheMagicDragon
Happy birthday !

SURPRISE !!!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Resistance (20/12/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Edwinbetz
@PuffTheMagicDragon
Have an Awesome Birthday!!!

Reactions: Like 10 | Dislike 1


----------



## Puff(TM) Dragon (20/12/19)

Thank you all for the well wishes!!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4


----------



## Dubz (21/12/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Bone 
@McGeezy21 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/12/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Bone 
@McGeezy21 

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (21/12/19)

Happy Birthday

@Bone
@McGeezy21

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## SAVaper (21/12/19)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Bone 
@McGeezy21


Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Chanelr (21/12/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Bone
@McGeezy21
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## ARYANTO (21/12/19)

@Bone
@McGeezy21
Congrats , hope you all have a super day and year ahead !

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Room Fogger (21/12/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Bone 
@McGeezy21 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Resistance (21/12/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Bone
@McGeezy21

Have an Awesome Birthday!!!

Reactions: Like 9 | Dislike 1


----------



## ddk1979 (21/12/19)

@Bone
@McGeezy21

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ARYANTO (22/12/19)



Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Dubz (23/12/19)

Happy Birthday 
@KarlDP 
@Pierre2 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/12/19)

Happy Birthday 
@KarlDP 
@Pierre2 

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr (23/12/19)

Happy Birthday 
@KarlDP
@Pierre2
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (23/12/19)

@KarlDP
@Pierre2

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (23/12/19)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@KarlDP 
@Pierre2


Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (23/12/19)

Happy Birthday

@KarlDP
@Pierre2

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (23/12/19)

Happy Birthday 
@KarlDP 
@Pierre2 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt (23/12/19)

Happy Birthday 


@KarlDP 
@Pierre2 

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (23/12/19)

@KarlDP
@Pierre2

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (23/12/19)

Happy Birthday 
@KarlDP
@Pierre2
Have an Awesome Birthday!!!

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Silver (23/12/19)

Happy birthday

@KarlDP - and congrats on the win in the Vaporesso competition!
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/whats-you...-christmas-giveaway.t64290/page-2#post-822330

And happy birthday to @Pierre2 

Hope you have a great day

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (23/12/19)

To you two, from me one...
Happy Birthday 
@KarlDP
@Pierre2
Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (24/12/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Tayden Pillay 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/12/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Tayden Pillay 

May you have an awesone day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ARYANTO (24/12/19)

@Tayden Pillay
Happy birthday
hope things go your way
and the good is there to stay !

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## SAVaper (24/12/19)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Tayden Pillay


Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Chanelr (24/12/19)

Very Happy Birthday to you
@Tayden Pillay
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (24/12/19)

Happy Birthday @Tayden Pillay

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Room Fogger (24/12/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Tayden Pillay 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ddk1979 (24/12/19)

@Tayden Pillay

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Resistance (24/12/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Tayden Pillay
Have an Awesome Birthday!!!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## ARYANTO (25/12/19)

Seeing we don't have a happy birthday , yet...




to all that celebrate .​

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Willyza (25/12/19)



Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (26/12/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Dwarfy 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/12/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Dwarfy 

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## SAVaper (26/12/19)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Dwarfy


Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Willyza (26/12/19)

@Dwarfy

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (26/12/19)

Happy Birthday @Dwarfy

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Chanelr (26/12/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Dwarfy
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Room Fogger (26/12/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Dwarfy 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## ddk1979 (26/12/19)

@Dwarfy

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Resistance (26/12/19)

Happy Birthday
@Dwarfy
Have an Awesome Birthday!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## ARYANTO (26/12/19)

*Happy Birthday*
@Dwarfy

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Dubz (27/12/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Hazard 
@KubrixOrange 
@Smoke_A_Llama 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/12/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Hazard 
@KubrixOrange 
@Smoke_A_Llama 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Hazard (27/12/19)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> Happy Birthday
> @Hazard
> @KubrixOrange
> @Smoke_A_Llama
> ...



thanks for the birthday wishes. 
I’m enjoying this forum and this community. 
And happy birthday to 
@KubrixOrange 
@Smoke_A_Llama too.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Hazard (27/12/19)

Dubz said:


> Happy Birthday
> @Hazard
> @KubrixOrange
> @Smoke_A_Llama
> Have a super day!




thanks for the birthday wishes. 
I’m enjoying this forum and this community. 
And happy birthday to 
@KubrixOrange 
@Smoke_A_Llama too.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## SAVaper (27/12/19)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Hazard 
@KubrixOrange 
@Smoke_A_Llama


Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (27/12/19)

Happy Birthday to :

@Hazard
@KubrixOrange
@Smoke_A_Llama

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Resistance (27/12/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Hazard
@KubrixOrange
@Smoke_A_Llama
Have an Awesome Birthday!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Room Fogger (27/12/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Hazard 
@KubrixOrange 
 Have a super day! 
 Special wishes for @Smoke_A_Llama 
 Have a spitting kicking super day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## ARYANTO (27/12/19)

@Hazard
@KubrixOrange
@Smoke_A_Llama
Congratulations! Hope you have a wonderful day !

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Chanelr (27/12/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Hazard
@KubrixOrange
@Smoke_A_Llama
Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## ddk1979 (27/12/19)

@Hazard
@KubrixOrange
@Smoke_A_Llama

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Dubz (28/12/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Marechal 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/12/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Marechal 
May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr (28/12/19)

Very Happy Birthday to you
@Marechal
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hazard (28/12/19)

Happy Birthday
@Marechal
May you have a fantastic day.

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (28/12/19)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Marechal


Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (28/12/19)

Happy Birthday @Marechal

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (28/12/19)

Happy Birthday,Happy Birthday ,Happy Birthday to youuu !
@Marechal

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (28/12/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Marechal 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (28/12/19)

@Marechal

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (28/12/19)

@Marechal

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (28/12/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Marechal
Have an Awesome Birthday!

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (29/12/19)

...And today in history , no future vapers were born...but,

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## Dubz (30/12/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Derek Van Zyl 
@MHD 
@Mr Tethels 
@Noobvapester 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/12/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Derek Van Zyl 
@MHD 
@Mr Tethels 
@Noobvapester 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## ARYANTO (30/12/19)

@Derek Van Zyl
@MHD
@Mr Tethels
@Noobvapester
Congrats , hope you all have a wonderful Monday !

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## SAVaper (30/12/19)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Derek Van Zyl 
@MHD 
@Mr Tethels 
@Noobvapester


Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Hazard (30/12/19)

Happy Birthday... Hope you all have an awesome day. 
@Derek Van Zyl
@MHD
@Mr Tethels
@Noobvapester

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Room Fogger (30/12/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Derek Van Zyl 
@MHD 
@Mr Tethels 
@Noobvapester 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Resistance (30/12/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Derek Van Zyl
@MHD
@Mr Tethels
@Noobvapester
Have an Awesome Birthday!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## vicTor (30/12/19)

happy birthday @Derek Van Zyl

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Chanelr (30/12/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Derek Van Zyl
@MHD
@Mr Tethels
@Noobvapester
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## ddk1979 (30/12/19)

@Derek Van Zyl
@MHD
@Mr Tethels
@Noobvapester

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (30/12/19)

Happy Birthday

@Derek Van Zyl
@MHD
@Mr Tethels
@Noobvapester

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Dubz (31/12/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Braam Karsten 
@Evil_Toast 
@Travis 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## ARYANTO (31/12/19)

Firstly @Dubz , thank you for keeping us updated through the year , I wish you the best for 2020!
Congrats to :
@Braam Karsten
@Evil_Toast
@Travis
You survived another 365 day journey around the sun , good wishes for your next trip!

Reactions: Like 8 | Agree 1


----------



## Resistance (31/12/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Braam Karsten
@Evil_Toast
@Travis
Have an Awesome Birthday!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (31/12/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Braam Karsten 
@Evil_Toast 
@Travis 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (31/12/19)

Happy Birthday

@Braam Karsten
@Evil_Toast
@Travis

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Hooked (31/12/19)

@Derek Van Zyl

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Chanelr (31/12/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Braam Karsten
@Evil_Toast
@Travis
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Room Fogger (31/12/19)

Happy Birthday 
@Braam Karsten 
@Evil_Toast 
@Travis 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Hazard (31/12/19)

Happy Birthday All. 
@Braam Karsten
@Evil_Toast
@Travis
Hope you all have an awesome day.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## ddk1979 (31/12/19)

@Braam Karsten
@Evil_Toast
@Travis

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Dubz (1/1/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Christiandewet 
@Danman110 
@Darkchild786 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Resistance (1/1/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Christiandewet
@Danman110
@Darkchild786
Have an Awesome New year's Birthday!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Chanelr (1/1/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Christiandewet
@Danman110
@Darkchild786
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## JurgensSt (1/1/20)

Happy Birthday 



@Christiandewet
@Danman110
@Darkchild786

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/1/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Christiandewet 
@Danman110 
@Darkchild786 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Hazard (1/1/20)

Happy Birthday All... 

@Christiandewet
@Danman110
@Darkchild786

Hope you have an awesome day

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## ARYANTO (1/1/20)

@Christiandewet
@Danman110
@Darkchild786
Happy birthday fellow vapers , may 2020 be a good year for ya all.
Non birthday people , read only the section in green.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Room Fogger (1/1/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Christiandewet 
@Danman110 
@Darkchild786 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## hot.chillie35 (1/1/20)

Happy Birthday 

@Christiandewet
@Danman110
@Darkchild786

Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Danman110 (1/1/20)

Thanks for all the birthday wishes, hope you all have a blessed 2020.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Dubz (2/1/20)

Happy Birthday 
@CashKat88 
@ooogz 
@Zakariya_Docrat 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (2/1/20)

Happy Birthday 
@CashKat88
@ooogz
@Zakariya_Docrat
Have an Awesome Birthday!!!

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/1/20)

Happy Birthday 
@CashKat88 
@ooogz 
@Zakariya_Docrat 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt (2/1/20)

Happy Birthday

@CashKat88 
@ooogz 
@Zakariya_Docrat

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (2/1/20)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@CashKat88 
@ooogz 
@Zakariya_Docrat


Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (2/1/20)

@CashKat88
@ooogz
@Zakariya_Docrat

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (2/1/20)

Happy Birthday 

@CashKat88
@ooogz
@Zakariya_Docrat

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (2/1/20)

Happy Birthday 
@CashKat88 
@ooogz 
@Zakariya_Docrat 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Chanelr (2/1/20)

Happy Birthday 
@CashKat88
@ooogz
@Zakariya_Docrat
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## ddk1979 (2/1/20)

@Christiandewet
@Danman110
@Darkchild786

Hope you had an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## ddk1979 (2/1/20)

@CashKat88
@ooogz
@Zakariya_Docrat

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Dubz (3/1/20)

Happy Birthday 
@ChrisK64 
@Effjh 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/1/20)

Happy Birthday 
@ChrisK64 
@Effjh 

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Resistance (3/1/20)

Happy Birthday 
@ChrisK64
@Effjh
Have an Awesome Birthday!!!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (3/1/20)

Happy Birthday 

@ChrisK64
@Effjh

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## SAVaper (3/1/20)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@ChrisK64 
@Effjh


Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## JurgensSt (3/1/20)

Happy Birthday 

@ChrisK64
@Effjh

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Willyza (3/1/20)

@ChrisK64
@Effjh

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Room Fogger (3/1/20)

Happy Birthday 
@ChrisK64 
@Effjh 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Chanelr (3/1/20)

Happy Birthday 
@ChrisK64
@Effjh
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## ddk1979 (3/1/20)

@ChrisK64
@Effjh

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Dubz (4/1/20)

Happy Birthday 
@NicolasF 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/1/20)

Happy Birthday 
@NicolasF 

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Resistance (4/1/20)

Happy Birthday @NicolasF 
Have an Awesome Birthday!!!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## SAVaper (4/1/20)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@NicolasF


Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Chanelr (4/1/20)

Very Happy Birthday to you
@NicolasF
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (4/1/20)

Happy Birthday @NicolasF Have a great day.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Room Fogger (4/1/20)

Happy Birthday 
@NicolasF 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## ddk1979 (4/1/20)

@NicolasF

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Dubz (5/1/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Zeki Hilmi 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (5/1/20)

Happy Birthday @Zeki Hilmi

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## SAVaper (5/1/20)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Zeki Hilmi


Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/1/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Zeki Hilmi from



May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Hazard (5/1/20)

Happy Birthday @Zeki Hilmi

hope you have an awesome day

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Room Fogger (5/1/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Zeki Hilmi 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Chanelr (5/1/20)

Very Happy Birthday to you
@Zeki Hilmi
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Hooked (5/1/20)

Happy birthday @Zeki Hilmi. Have a vaping good day and year!!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## ddk1979 (5/1/20)

@Zeki Hilmi

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Resistance (5/1/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Zeki Hilmi

Have an Awesome Birthday!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Dubz (6/1/20)

Happy Birthday 
@SergeiGrey
@Sickboy77
@Yaseen36
Have a super day!

Sorry for delay - my internet was down.

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (6/1/20)

Happy Birthday 
@SergeiGrey
@Sickboy77
@Yaseen36
Have an Awesome Birthday!!!

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (6/1/20)

Happy Birthday 
@SergeiGrey
@Yaseen36 
 Have a super day! 
@Sickboy77 
 Have a CraftBeer vaping good day!

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/1/20)

Happy Birthday 
@SergeiGrey
@Sickboy77
@Yaseen36

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt (6/1/20)

Happy Birthday 


@SergeiGrey
@Sickboy77
@Yaseen36

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (6/1/20)

Happy Birthday

@SergeiGrey
@Sickboy77
@Yaseen36

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr (6/1/20)

Happy Birthday 
@SergeiGrey
@Sickboy77
@Yaseen36
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jengz (6/1/20)

Happy Birthday 
@SergeiGrey
@Sickboy77
@Yaseen36
Have a great one!

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (6/1/20)

@SergeiGrey
@Sickboy77
@Yaseen36

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (7/1/20)

Happy Birthday 
@BluePengu 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## SAVaper (7/1/20)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@BluePengu


Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Resistance (7/1/20)

Happy Birthday 
@BluePengu
Have an Awesome Birthday!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/1/20)

Happy Birthday 
@BluePengu

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Chanelr (7/1/20)

Very Happy Birthday to you
@BluePengu
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Willyza (7/1/20)

@BluePengu

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Room Fogger (7/1/20)

Happy Birthday 
@BluePengu 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (7/1/20)

Happy Birthday @BluePengu

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## ddk1979 (7/1/20)

@BluePengu

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Dubz (8/1/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Faiyaz Cheulkar 
@Günther 
@Nicholas Jones 
@TuzzRSA 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/1/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Faiyaz Cheulkar 
@Günther 
@Nicholas Jones 
@TuzzRSA 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr (8/1/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Faiyaz Cheulkar
@Günther
@Nicholas Jones
@TuzzRSA
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (8/1/20)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Faiyaz Cheulkar 
@Günther 
@Nicholas Jones 
@TuzzRSA


Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (8/1/20)

@Faiyaz Cheulkar
@Günther
@Nicholas Jones
@TuzzRSA

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (8/1/20)

Happy Birthday

@Faiyaz Cheulkar
@Günther
@Nicholas Jones
@TuzzRSA

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (8/1/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Faiyaz Cheulkar 
@Günther 
@Nicholas Jones 
@TuzzRSA 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (8/1/20)

@Faiyaz Cheulkar
@Günther
@Nicholas Jones
@TuzzRSA

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (8/1/20)

Happy Birthday

@Faiyaz Cheulkar
@Günther
@Nicholas Jones
@TuzzRSA

Have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (9/1/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Menzz 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/1/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Menzz 

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr (9/1/20)

Wishing you a very Happy Birthday 
@Menzz
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (9/1/20)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Menzz


Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (9/1/20)

Happy Birthday @Menzz

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Skillie@23 (9/1/20)

Happy B-day @Menzz

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (9/1/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Menzz
Have an Awesome Birthday!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Willyza (9/1/20)

@Menzz

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Room Fogger (9/1/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Menzz 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## hot.chillie35 (9/1/20)

Happy Birthday 

@Menzz

Hope u had an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## ddk1979 (9/1/20)

@Menzz

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Dubz (10/1/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Bear_Vapes 
@brucewalrond 
@marioskar 
@riaad 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/1/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Bear_Vapes 
@brucewalrond 
@marioskar 
@riaad 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## SAVaper (10/1/20)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Bear_Vapes 
@brucewalrond 
@marioskar 
@riaad


Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Chanelr (10/1/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Bear_Vapes
@brucewalrond
@marioskar
@riaad
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (10/1/20)

Happy Birthday

@Bear_Vapes
@brucewalrond
@marioskar
@riaad

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Skillie@23 (10/1/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Bear_Vapes
@brucewalrond
@marioskar
@riaad

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Resistance (10/1/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Bear_Vapes
@brucewalrond
@marioskar
@riaad
Have an Awesome Birthday!!!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Willyza (10/1/20)

@Bear_Vapes
@brucewalrond
@marioskar
@riaad

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Room Fogger (10/1/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Bear_Vapes 
@brucewalrond 
@marioskar 
@riaad 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## JurgensSt (10/1/20)

Happy Birthday 

@Bear_Vapes 
@brucewalrond 
@marioskar 
@riaad 

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## ddk1979 (10/1/20)

@Bear_Vapes
@brucewalrond
@marioskar
@riaad

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## hot.chillie35 (11/1/20)

Happy Birthday 

@Bear_Vapes
@brucewalrond
@marioskar
@riaad

Hope you had super awesome day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Dubz (11/1/20)

Happy Birthday 
@RayDeny 
@Soprono 
@TheRandomVaper 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/1/20)

Happy Birthday 
@RayDeny 
@Soprono 
@TheRandomVaper 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## SAVaper (11/1/20)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@RayDeny 
@Soprono 
@TheRandomVaper


Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Willyza (11/1/20)

@RayDeny
@Soprono
@TheRandomVaper

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (11/1/20)

Happy Birthday

@RayDeny
@Soprono
@TheRandomVaper

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Soprono (11/1/20)

Thank you very much peeps 

Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Room Fogger (11/1/20)

Happy Birthday 
@RayDeny 
@Soprono 
@TheRandomVaper 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Chanelr (11/1/20)

Happy Birthday 
@RayDeny
@Soprono
@TheRandomVaper
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Hazard (11/1/20)

Happy Birthday 
@RayDeny
@Soprono
@TheRandomVaper

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## JurgensSt (11/1/20)

Happy Birthday 



@RayDeny
@Soprono
@TheRandomVaper

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ddk1979 (11/1/20)

@RayDeny
@Soprono
@TheRandomVaper

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Resistance (11/1/20)

Happy Birthday 
@RayDeny
@Soprono
@TheRandomVaper
Have an Awesome Birthday!!!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Dubz (12/1/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Faizel Bhamjee 
@Jengz 
@VPASA 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/1/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Faizel Bhamjee 
@Jengz 
@VPASA 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (12/1/20)

Happy Birthday 

@Faizel Bhamjee
@Jengz
@VPASA

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr (12/1/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Faizel Bhamjee
@Jengz
@VPASA
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hazard (12/1/20)

Happy Birthday, Hope you have an awesome day. 
@Faizel Bhamjee
@Jengz
@VPASA

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt (12/1/20)

Happy Birthday 



@Faizel Bhamjee
@Jengz
@VPASA

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (12/1/20)

@Jengz 
@Faizel Bhamjee
@VPASA

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (12/1/20)

@Faizel Bhamjee
@Jengz
@VPASA

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (12/1/20)

happy happy @Jengz

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (12/1/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Faizel Bhamjee
@Jengz
@VPASA
Have an Awesome Birthday!!!

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (12/1/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Faizel Bhamjee 
@Jengz 
@VPASA 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (12/1/20)

Happy birthday to all. Hope you have a vaping good day and year!

And a special birthday wish to @Jengz

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## ARYANTO (12/1/20)

@Faizel Bhamjee
@Jengz
@VPASA
Congrats to all the birthday people.
May it be a beautiful year for all of you.

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (12/1/20)

Happy Birthday to @Faizel Bhamjee and @VPASA 

I hope you have a great day!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Kuhlkatz (12/1/20)

Happy Birthday @Jengz 

Thanks for all the support and knowledge sharing over the years on ECIGSSA.

I hope you have a great day and an even better year ahead of you !

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Jengz (12/1/20)

Hooked said:


> Happy birthday to all. Hope you have a vaping good day and year!
> 
> And a special birthday wish to @Jengz
> 
> View attachment 187297


Thanks for the special mention @Hooked... Truly appreciated!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Jengz (12/1/20)

Kuhlkatz said:


> Happy Birthday @Jengz
> 
> Thanks for all the support and knowledge sharing over the years on ECIGSSA.
> 
> I hope you have a great day and an even better year ahead of you !


Oh what a joy it has been to be a part of this vaping community on ecigssa. Thanks for always taking out the time to chat at Vapecons and hope we have a good discussion this year again! 

Appreciate the mention Sir @Kuhlkatz

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Dubz (13/1/20)

Happy Birthday 
@adrian2006uk 
@camz_boss 
@dan46tex 
@devlin27 
@ErnstZA 
@panda_bandit 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/1/20)

Happy Birthday 
@adrian2006uk 
@camz_boss 
@dan46tex 
@devlin27 
@ErnstZA 
@panda_bandit 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## JurgensSt (13/1/20)

Happy Birthday




@adrian2006uk 
@camz_boss 
@dan46tex 
@devlin27 
@ErnstZA 
@panda_bandit 

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Chanelr (13/1/20)

Happy Birthday 
@adrian2006uk
@camz_boss
@dan46tex
@devlin27
@ErnstZA
@panda_bandit
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Room Fogger (13/1/20)

Happy Birthday 
@adrian2006uk 
@camz_boss 
@dan46tex 
@devlin27 
@ErnstZA 
@panda_bandit 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## SAVaper (13/1/20)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@adrian2006uk 
@camz_boss 
@dan46tex 
@devlin27 
@ErnstZA 
@panda_bandit


Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ARYANTO (13/1/20)

@devlin27
@ErnstZA
@panda_bandit
@adrian2006uk
@camz_boss
@dan46tex
Happy birthday , may the year ahead be a brilliant one !

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (13/1/20)

Happy Birthday

@adrian2006uk
@camz_boss
@dan46tex
@devlin27
@ErnstZA
@panda_bandit

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Willyza (13/1/20)

@adrian2006uk
@camz_boss
@dan46tex
@devlin27
@ErnstZA
@panda_bandit

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ddk1979 (13/1/20)

@adrian2006uk
@camz_boss
@dan46tex
@devlin27
@ErnstZA
@panda_bandit

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Resistance (13/1/20)

Happy Birthday 
@adrian2006uk
@camz_boss
@dan46tex
@devlin27
@ErnstZA
@panda_bandit
Have an Awesome Birthday!!!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Dubz (14/1/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Ar53n1c 
@baggiesberea 
@beenster 
@BGoran 
@Colleen 
@Fishvapes 
@kev mac 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/1/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Ar53n1c 
@baggiesberea 
@beenster 
@BGoran 
@Colleen 
@Fishvapes 
@kev mac 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Room Fogger (14/1/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Ar53n1c 
@baggiesberea 
@beenster 
@BGoran 
@Colleen 
@Fishvapes 
@kev mac 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## SAVaper (14/1/20)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Ar53n1c 
@baggiesberea 
@beenster 
@BGoran 
@Colleen 
@Fishvapes 
@kev mac


Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## JurgensSt (14/1/20)

Happy Birthday 

@Ar53n1c 
@baggiesberea 
@beenster 
@BGoran 
@Colleen 
@Fishvapes 
@kev mac 

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Hazard (14/1/20)

Happy Birthday

@Ar53n1c
@baggiesberea
@beenster
@BGoran
@Colleen
@Fishvapes
@kev mac

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Willyza (14/1/20)

@Ar53n1c
@baggiesberea
@beenster
@BGoran
@Colleen
@Fishvapes
@kev mac

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Resistance (14/1/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Ar53n1c
@baggiesberea
@beenster
@BGoran
@Colleen
@Fishvapes
@kev mac
Have an Awesome Birthday!!!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Chanelr (14/1/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Ar53n1c
@baggiesberea
@beenster
@BGoran
@Colleen
@Fishvapes
@kev mac
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## hot.chillie35 (14/1/20)

A Special Birthday wish to 

@Resistance 

Hope you have an Awesome Day Sweet Pea. Will spoil you later mwah.

Lots of love

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (14/1/20)

@Ar53n1c
@baggiesberea
@beenster
@BGoran
@Colleen
@Fishvapes
@kev mac

Hope you have an awesome day.   

.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## hot.chillie35 (14/1/20)

Happy Birthday

@Ar53n1c
@baggiesberea
@beenster
@BGoran
@Colleen
@Fishvapes
@kev mac

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ddk1979 (14/1/20)

Tried to confirm that today is indeed your birthday @Resistance , but could not find any info on the forum.

Nevertheless, wishing you a wonderful day filled with happy memories.

and Thank You for all your contributions.

.

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (14/1/20)

@Ar53n1c
@baggiesberea
@beenster
@BGoran
@Colleen
@Fishvapes
@kev mac
@Resistance 

Happy birthday too youuuu ,
happy birthday too youuuu. 

May you all excel in everything you do this year!

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/1/20)

Happy Birthday @Resistance !May you have a super awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (14/1/20)

Thanks for the wishes guys, the extra and the special wishes.all of it is much appreciated.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 6


----------



## HPBotha (14/1/20)

Resistance said:


> Thanks for the wishes guys, the extra and the special wishes.all of it is much appreciated.


Happy Happy Mnr!

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (14/1/20)

Happy Birthday @Ar53n1c , @baggiesberea , @beenster , @BGoran , @Colleen , @Fishvapes , @kev mac and @Resistance 

I hope you've all had a great day.

Hope all is still good your side @kev mac ?
Thanks for the support & constant activity on ECIGSSA @Resistance . ( Thanks for the gentle reminder @hot.chillie35 )

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (14/1/20)

ddk1979 said:


> View attachment 187468
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All good bro, thanks

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## vicTor (14/1/20)

Resistance said:


> Thanks for the wishes guys, the extra and the special wishes.all of it is much appreciated.



happy birthday

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (15/1/20)

Happy Birthday 
@alex1501 
@ebieshady 
@Naratip_P 
@Savinm 
@wize24 
@Zer0_C00L 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/1/20)

Happy Birthday 
@alex1501 
@ebieshady 
@Naratip_P 
@Savinm 
@wize24 
@Zer0_C00L 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (15/1/20)

@alex1501
@ebieshady
@Naratip_P
@Savinm
@wize24
@Zer0_C00L

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr (15/1/20)

Happy belated birthday @Resistance 
Sorry I missed it yesterday

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr (15/1/20)

Happy Birthday 
@alex1501
@ebieshady
@Naratip_P
@Savinm
@wize24
@Zer0_C00L
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (15/1/20)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@alex1501 
@ebieshady 
@Naratip_P 
@Savinm 
@wize24 
@Zer0_C00L


Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (15/1/20)

Happy Birthday 
@alex1501 
@ebieshady 
@Naratip_P 
@Savinm 
@wize24 
@Zer0_C00L 
 Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (15/1/20)

Happy Birthday

@alex1501
@ebieshady
@Naratip_P
@Savinm
@wize24
@Zer0_C00L

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (15/1/20)

Happy belated Birthday @Resistance .

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt (15/1/20)

Happy Birthday 

@alex1501 
@ebieshady 
@Naratip_P 
@Savinm 
@wize24 
@Zer0_C00L 

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (15/1/20)

Happy Birthday to :
@alex1501.....
@ebieshady
@Naratip_P
@Savinm
@wize24
@Zer0_C00L
Have a good one !

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (15/1/20)

@alex1501
@ebieshady
@Naratip_P
@Savinm
@wize24
@Zer0_C00L

Wishing you a wonderful day filled with happy memories.

.

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (15/1/20)

Happy Birthday 

@alex1501
@ebieshady
@Naratip_P
@Savinm
@wize24
@Zer0_C00L

Have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (15/1/20)

Happy Birthday 
@alex1501
@ebieshady
@Naratip_P
@Savinm
@wize24
@Zer0_C00L
Have an Awesome Birthday!!!

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (15/1/20)

Happy birthday to all and I hope that you have a happy year too! 

@ebieshady
@Naratip_P
@Savinm
@wize24
@Zer0_C00L

And especially to @alex1501!

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (16/1/20)

Happy Birthday 
@DreadZero 
@Kent Brooks 
@Limbo 
@paulo.gil 
@Raindance 
@shaheedtait 
@Tauriqj 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/1/20)

Happy Birthday 
@DreadZero 
@Kent Brooks 
@Limbo 
@paulo.gil 
@Raindance 
@shaheedtait 
@Tauriqj 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr (16/1/20)

Happy Birthday 
@DreadZero
@Kent Brooks
@Limbo
@paulo.gil
@Raindance
@shaheedtait
@Tauriqj
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (16/1/20)

Happy Birthday 
@DreadZero 
@Kent Brooks 
@Limbo 
@paulo.gil 
@Raindance 
@shaheedtait 
@Tauriqj 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (16/1/20)

@Raindance - like the ''Golden Girls'' theme song ... Thanks for being a friend ! My best wishes to you for a super year ,Happy birthday !

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (16/1/20)

@DreadZero
@Kent Brooks
@Limbo
@paulo.gil
@shaheedtait
@Tauriqj
CONGRATULATIONS , may ya all have a great year ahead !

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## alex1501 (16/1/20)

@Raindance @Limbo @DreadZero @Kent Brooks @paulo.gil @shaheedtait @Tauriqj

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Willyza (16/1/20)

@DreadZero
@Kent Brooks
@Limbo
@paulo.gil
@Raindance
@shaheedtait
@Tauriqj

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## SAVaper (16/1/20)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@DreadZero 
@Kent Brooks 
@Limbo 
@paulo.gil 
@Raindance 
@shaheedtait 
@Tauriqj


Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (16/1/20)

Happy Birthday 

@DreadZero
@Kent Brooks
@Limbo
@paulo.gil
@Raindance
@shaheedtait
@Tauriqj

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Martin Narainsamy (16/1/20)

A very Happy birthday peeps... Have a great day!!!
@DreadZero
@Kent Brooks
@Limbo
@paulo.gil
@Raindance
@shaheedtait
@Tauriqj

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## JurgensSt (16/1/20)

Happy Birthday 



@DreadZero
@Kent Brooks
@Limbo
@paulo.gil
@Raindance
@shaheedtait
@Tauriqj

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Cornelius (16/1/20)

Happy Birthday
@DreadZero
@Kent Brooks
@Limbo
@paulo.gil
@Raindance
@shaheedtait
@Tauriqj

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Kuhlkatz (16/1/20)

Happy Birthday @DreadZero , @Kent Brooks , @Limbo , @paulo.gil , @Raindance , @shaheedtait and @Tauriqj 

Have a great day y'all !

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## ddk1979 (16/1/20)

@DreadZero
@Kent Brooks
@Limbo
@paulo.gil
@Raindance
@shaheedtait
@Tauriqj

Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Resistance (16/1/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Raindance 
@DreadZero
@Kent Brooks
@Limbo
@paulo.gil
@shaheedtait
@Tauriqj

Have an Awesome Birthday!!!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Raindance (16/1/20)

Birthdays are actually quite sad. All they do is remind you that another year went by and you still did not manage to conquer the world. Still trying to conquer myself as a matter of fact! I’ll be happy enough if I manage that in this lifetime.

Thanks for all the wishes guys!

Regards

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Resistance (16/1/20)

Raindance said:


> Birthdays are actually quite sad. All they do is remind you that another year went by and you still did not manage to conquer the world. Still trying to conquer myself as a matter of fact! I’ll be happy enough if I manage that in this lifetime.
> 
> Thanks for all the wishes guys!
> 
> Regards



Keep your head up and smile,you conquered life for 365 and a ¼ days. Happy Birthday and may your wishes for the year ahead be conquered by you.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Dubz (17/1/20)

Happy Birthday 
@clydern 
@Grand Guru 
@macbeuz 
@thehbomb101 
@Zegee 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr (17/1/20)

Happy Birthday 
@clydern
@Grand Guru
@macbeuz
@thehbomb101
@Zegee
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/1/20)

Happy Birthday 
@clydern 
@Grand Guru 
@macbeuz 
@thehbomb101 
@Zegee 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (17/1/20)

@clydern
@Grand Guru
@macbeuz
@thehbomb101
@Zegee

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (17/1/20)

Happy Birthday 
@clydern 
@Grand Guru 
@macbeuz 
@thehbomb101 
@Zegee 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (17/1/20)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@clydern 
@Grand Guru 
@macbeuz 
@thehbomb101 
@Zegee


Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (17/1/20)

Happy Birthday

@clydern
@Grand Guru
@macbeuz
@thehbomb101
@Zegee

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (17/1/20)

Thank you all for the kind wishes!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6


----------



## ARYANTO (17/1/20)

@Grand Guru - Friend ,mentor and advisor - Happy birthday , wishing you many more !

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (17/1/20)

@clydern
@macbeuz
@thehbomb101
@Zegee
Congratulations , wishing you all a great Friday , ENJOY.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Resistance (17/1/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Grand Guru 
@clydern
@macbeuz
@thehbomb101
@Zegee

*Have an Awesome Birthday!!!*

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (17/1/20)

ARYANTO said:


> @Grand Guru - Friend ,mentor and advisor - Happy birthday , wishing you many more !


Thank you for the kind wishes mate!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## alex1501 (17/1/20)

@Grand Guru @clydern @macbeuz @thehbomb101 @Zegee

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt (17/1/20)

Happy Birthday 

@Grand Guru 
@clydern
@macbeuz
@thehbomb101
@Zegee

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (17/1/20)

@clydern
@Grand Guru
@macbeuz
@thehbomb101
@Zegee

Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cornelius (17/1/20)

Happy Birthday

@Grand Guru
@clydern
@macbeuz
@thehbomb101
@Zegee

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (17/1/20)

sending happy birthday wishes to :

@Zegee - a VERY long-standing member here! 
@clydern 
@Grand Guru 
@macbeuz 
@thehbomb101 

Hope you had a great day and will have a great weekend!

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (18/1/20)

Happy Birthday 
@87hunter 
@dean.williams20b 
@Drikusw 
@foe.cig 
@MKID 
@Paulie 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/1/20)

Happy Birthday 
@87hunter 
@dean.williams20b 
@Drikusw 
@foe.cig 
@MKID 
@Paulie 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (18/1/20)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@87hunter 
@dean.williams20b 
@Drikusw 
@foe.cig 
@MKID 
@Paulie


Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (18/1/20)

Happy birthday 

@87hunter 
@Drikusw , @MKID 
@dean.williams20b , @foe.cig 

And to @Paulie from Cloud Flavour Labs

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (18/1/20)

@87hunter
@dean.williams20b
@Drikusw
@foe.cig
@MKID
@Paulie

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (18/1/20)

Wishing you all a very Happy Birthday :

@87hunter
@dean.williams20b
@Drikusw
@foe.cig
@MKID
@Paulie

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (18/1/20)

@87hunter
@dean.williams20b
@Drikusw
@foe.cig
@MKID
@Paulie
Yay - it's a weekend birthday ,
party away !
and ,have your say .

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt (18/1/20)

Happy birthday


@87hunter 
@dean.williams20b 
@Drikusw 
@foe.cig 
@MKID 
@Paulie

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (18/1/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Drikusw 
@87hunter
@dean.williams20b
@foe.cig
@MKID
@Paulie
Have an Awesome Birthday!!!

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr (18/1/20)

Happy Birthday 
@87hunter
@dean.williams20b
@Drikusw
@foe.cig
@MKID
@Paulie
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (18/1/20)

Happy Birthday 
@87hunter 
@dean.williams20b 
@Drikusw 
@foe.cig 
@MKID 
@Paulie 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (18/1/20)

@87hunter
@dean.williams20b
@Drikusw
@foe.cig
@MKID
@Paulie

Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (18/1/20)

Wishing you all a happy birthday 

@dean.williams20b
@Drikusw
@foe.cig
@MKID

And especially to 
@Paulie one of our outstanding local juice-makers
and 
@87hunter who has done some great interviews

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Cornelius (18/1/20)

Happy Birthday 
@87hunter
@dean.williams20b
@Drikusw
@foe.cig
@MKID
@Paulie

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (19/1/20)

Happy Birthday 
@BumbleBee 
@DoubleD 
@irisev 
@zandernwn 
@ZeeHanzo 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/1/20)

Happy Birthday 
@BumbleBee A.K.A The Super Nice Guy



@DoubleD 
@irisev 
@zandernwn 
@ZeeHanzo 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 2


----------



## SAVaper (19/1/20)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@BumbleBee 
@DoubleD 
@irisev 
@zandernwn 
@ZeeHanzo


Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 2


----------



## Willyza (19/1/20)

@BumbleBee
@DoubleD
@irisev
@zandernwn
@ZeeHanzo

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 2


----------



## Room Fogger (19/1/20)

Happy Birthday 
@BumbleBee 
@DoubleD 
@irisev 
@zandernwn 
@ZeeHanzo 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 2


----------



## Silver (19/1/20)

Happy birthday 

@DoubleD - long-standing member
@ZeeHanzo , @irisev

And to @BumbleBee from The Vape Guy and
@zandernwn from Xhype Liquid Co.

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 2


----------



## Chanelr (19/1/20)

Happy Birthday 
@BumbleBee
@DoubleD
@irisev
@zandernwn
@ZeeHanzo
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (19/1/20)

Happy Birthday

@BumbleBee
@DoubleD
@irisev
@zandernwn
@ZeeHanzo

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 2


----------



## ARYANTO (19/1/20)

@BumbleBee - one great guy !
@DoubleD
@irisev
@zandernwn
@ZeeHanzo
All you beautiful people , 
I wish you health wealth and happines !
Happy birthday.

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 2


----------



## Hazard (19/1/20)

Happy Birthday All. 
@BumbleBee
@DoubleD
@irisev
@zandernwn
@ZeeHanzo
Hope you have an awesome day

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 2


----------



## Hooked (19/1/20)

Happy birthday; happy every day! 

@DoubleD
@irisev
@zandernwn
@ZeeHanzo

And especially to an awesome guy @BumbleBee, owner of The Vape Guy, who is always ready to help.

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 2


----------



## Kuhlkatz (19/1/20)

Happy Birthday @BumbleBee , @DoubleD , @irisev , @zandernwn and @ZeeHanzo 

Have a lekke one all, and I hope you have a great year ahead of you !

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 2


----------



## Resistance (19/1/20)

*Happy Birthday* 
@BumbleBee
@DoubleD
@irisev
@zandernwn
@ZeeHanzo

*Have an Awesome Birthday!!!*

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 2


----------



## ddk1979 (19/1/20)

@BumbleBee
@DoubleD
@irisev
@zandernwn
@ZeeHanzo

Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 2


----------



## Dubz (20/1/20)

Happy Birthday 
@juliannaidoo.jn 
@junaidr 
@Neval630 
@r0ckf1re 
@Ronsgp 
@Waseem-wp 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/1/20)

Happy Birthday 
@juliannaidoo.jn 
@junaidr 
@Neval630 
@r0ckf1re 
@Ronsgp 
@Waseem-wp 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Chanelr (20/1/20)

Happy Birthday 
@juliannaidoo.jn
@junaidr
@Neval630
@r0ckf1re
@Ronsgp
@Waseem-wp
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## JurgensSt (20/1/20)

Happy Birthday



@juliannaidoo.jn 
@junaidr 
@Neval630 
@r0ckf1re 
@Ronsgp 
@Waseem-wp 

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## SAVaper (20/1/20)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@juliannaidoo.jn 
@junaidr 
@Neval630 
@r0ckf1re 
@Ronsgp 
@Waseem-wp


Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Willyza (20/1/20)

@juliannaidoo.jn
@junaidr
@Neval630
@r0ckf1re
@Ronsgp
@Waseem-wp

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Cornelius (20/1/20)

Happy Birthday
@BumbleBee
@DoubleD
@irisev
@zandernwn
@ZeeHanzo

@juliannaidoo.jn
@junaidr
@Neval630
@r0ckf1re
@Ronsgp
@Waseem-wp

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 2


----------



## Resistance (20/1/20)

*Happy Birthday* 
@juliannaidoo.jn
@junaidr
@Neval630
@r0ckf1re
@Ronsgp
@Waseem-wp
_*Have an Awesome Birthday!!!*_

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## hot.chillie35 (20/1/20)

Happy Birthday

@juliannaidoo.jn
@junaidr
@Neval630
@r0ckf1re
@Ronsgp
@Waseem-wp

Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (20/1/20)

Happy Birthday

@juliannaidoo.jn
@junaidr
@Neval630
@r0ckf1re
@Ronsgp
@Waseem-wp

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Room Fogger (20/1/20)

Happy Birthday 
@juliannaidoo.jn 
@junaidr 
@Neval630 
@r0ckf1re 
@Ronsgp 
@Waseem-wp 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## BumbleBee (20/1/20)

_*Thanks for all the awesome Birthday wishes all you beautiful people!!  *_

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5


----------



## ddk1979 (20/1/20)

@juliannaidoo.jn
@junaidr
@Neval630
@r0ckf1re
@Ronsgp
@Waseem-wp

Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ARYANTO (20/1/20)

@juliannaidoo.jn
@junaidr
@Neval630
@r0ckf1re
@Ronsgp
@Waseem-wp
Happy birthday to you all
celebrate and have fun !

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Dubz (21/1/20)

Happy Birthday 
@021jay 
@BarendD 
@Chanelr 
@hasanm 
@ishark 
@Izzo_2104 
@Jakes147 
@JaroslavSekac 
@MakEC 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/1/20)

Happy Birthday
@021jay 
@BarendD 
@Chanelr 
@hasanm 
@ishark 
@Izzo_2104 
@Jakes147 
@JaroslavSekac 
@MakEC 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr (21/1/20)

Happy Birthday 
@021jay
@BarendD
@Chanelr (this year I am wishing for myself too )
@hasanm
@ishark
@Izzo_2104
@Jakes147
@JaroslavSekac
@MakEC
Have a great day everyone!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4


----------



## StompieZA (21/1/20)

A very big Happy Birthday to a fellow reviewer @Chanelr May you have an awesome 2020!

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (21/1/20)

Happy Birthday 

@021jay
@BarendD
@Chanelr
@hasanm
@ishark
@Izzo_2104
@Jakes147
@JaroslavSekac
@MakEC

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (21/1/20)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@021jay 
@BarendD 
@Chanelr 
@hasanm 
@ishark 
@Izzo_2104 
@Jakes147 
@JaroslavSekac 
@MakEC


Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (21/1/20)

Happy Birthday @021jay , @BarendD , @Chanelr , @hasanm , @ishark , @Izzo_2104 , @Jakes147 , @JaroslavSekac and @MakEC 

I hope you all have a great day and an even better year ahead !

@Chanelr , thanks for your dedication and all the reviews. It really adds a lot of value for ECIGSSA members and visitors.

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (21/1/20)

Happy Birthday 

@021jay
@BarendD
@Chanelr
@hasanm
@ishark
@Izzo_2104
@Jakes147
@JaroslavSekac
@MakEC

Have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (21/1/20)

Happy Birthday 
@021jay 
@BarendD 
@hasanm 
@ishark 
@Izzo_2104 
@Jakes147 
@JaroslavSekac 
@MakEC 
 Have a super day! 
 @Chanelr , happy birthday and keep those reviews flowing!

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (21/1/20)

*Happy Birthday
*
@Chanelr
@021jay
@BarendD
@hasanm
@ishark
@Izzo_2104
@Jakes147
@JaroslavSekac
@MakEC

*Have an Awesome Birthday!!!*

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (21/1/20)

@021jay
@BarendD
@Chanelr - some extra special birthday wishes to you. . Thanks for all your contributions.  . 

@hasanm
@ishark
@Izzo_2104
@Jakes147
@JaroslavSekac
@MakEC

Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (21/1/20)

@021jay
@BarendD
@hasanm
@ishark
@Izzo_2104
@Jakes147
@JaroslavSekac
@MakEC
Happy birthday to you all , hope it was a great day !
@Chanelr Dear vape sister - many happy returns , may your days be filled 
with sunshine and laughter.

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr (21/1/20)

Thanks for all the birthday wishes.
@StompieZA 
@Kuhlkatz 
@Room Fogger 
@ddk1979 
And @ARYANTO thanks for the special wishes

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Dubz (22/1/20)

Happy Birthday 
@bhonshell37 
@Einstein43 
@etiennel22 
@Gizmo 
@Lordnord 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/1/20)

Happy Birthday 
@bhonshell37 
@Einstein43 
@etiennel22 
@Gizmo 
@Lordnord 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## JurgensSt (22/1/20)

Happy Birthday 


@bhonshell37 
@Einstein43 
@etiennel22 
@Gizmo 
@Lordnord 

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## bhonshell37 (22/1/20)

Not my Birthday 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Chanelr (22/1/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Einstein43
@etiennel22
@Gizmo
@Lordnord
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## hot.chillie35 (22/1/20)

Happy Birthday 

@Einstein43
@etiennel22
@Gizmo
@Lordnord

Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (22/1/20)

Happy Birthday

@Einstein43
@etiennel22
@Gizmo
@Lordnord

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## SAVaper (22/1/20)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Einstein43
@etiennel22
@Gizmo
@Lordnord


Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Room Fogger (22/1/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Einstein43 
@etiennel22 
@Gizmo 
@Lordnord 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Willyza (22/1/20)

@bhonshell37
@Einstein43
@etiennel22
@Gizmo
@Lordnord

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ARYANTO (22/1/20)

@Einstein43
@etiennel22
@Gizmo
@Lordnord
CONGRATS TO YOU ALL
Hope it's a good year

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Cornelius (22/1/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Einstein43
@etiennel22
@Gizmo
@Lordnord

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## ddk1979 (22/1/20)

@Einstein43
@etiennel22
@Gizmo
@Lordnord

Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Dubz (23/1/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Aadil mohamed 
@darkal333 
@Darrylth
@m05am 
@Reddy_D 
@Skillie@23 
@traulstone 
@Yash23 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/1/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Aadil mohamed 
@darkal333 
@Darrylth
@m05am 
@Reddy_D 
@Skillie@23 
@traulstone 
@Yash23 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Chanelr (23/1/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Aadil mohamed
@darkal333
@Darrylth
@m05am
@Reddy_D
@Skillie@23
@traulstone
@Yash23
Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## JurgensSt (23/1/20)

Happy Birthday 



@Aadil mohamed
@darkal333
@Darrylth
@m05am
@Reddy_D
@Skillie@23
@traulstone
@Yash23

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Willyza (23/1/20)

@Aadil mohamed
@darkal333
@Darrylth
@m05am
@Reddy_D
@Skillie@23
@traulstone
@Yash23

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## SAVaper (23/1/20)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Aadil mohamed 
@darkal333 
@Darrylth
@m05am 
@Reddy_D 
@Skillie@23 
@traulstone 
@Yash23


Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Resistance (23/1/20)

Happy belated Birthday
@Einstein43
@etiennel22
@Gizmo
@Lordnord
Hope you had an Awesome day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Resistance (23/1/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Aadil mohamed
@darkal333
@Darrylth
@m05am
@Reddy_D
@Skillie@23
@traulstone
@Yash23
Hope you have an Awesome Birthday!!!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Room Fogger (23/1/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Aadil mohamed 
@darkal333 
@Darrylth
@m05am 
@Reddy_D 
@Skillie@23 
@traulstone 
@Yash23 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (23/1/20)

Happy Birthday 

@Aadil mohamed
@darkal333
@Darrylth
@m05am
@Reddy_D
@Skillie@23
@traulstone
@Yash23

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## hot.chillie35 (23/1/20)

Happy Birthday 

@Aadil mohamed
@darkal333
@Darrylth
@m05am
@Reddy_D
@Skillie@23
@traulstone
@Yash23

Have a Fantastic Day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ddk1979 (23/1/20)

@Aadil mohamed
@darkal333
@Darrylth
@m05am
@Reddy_D
@Skillie@23
@traulstone
@Yash23

Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ARYANTO (23/1/20)

@Aadil mohamed
@darkal333
@Darrylth
@m05am
@Reddy_D
@Skillie@23
@traulstone
@Yash23
Congratulations to all of you , enjoy and have fun!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Dubz (24/1/20)

Happy Birthday 
@bezi22 
@GerrieP 
@omarb 
@Rey_Rey 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/1/20)

Happy Birthday 
@bezi22 
@GerrieP 
@omarb 
@Rey_Rey 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr (24/1/20)

Happy Birthday 
@bezi22
@GerrieP
@omarb
@Rey_Rey
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt (24/1/20)

Happy Birthday



@bezi22 
@GerrieP 
@omarb 
@Rey_Rey 

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (24/1/20)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@bezi22 
@GerrieP 
@omarb 
@Rey_Rey


Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (24/1/20)

Happy Birthday 
@bezi22 
@GerrieP 
@omarb 
@Rey_Rey 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (24/1/20)

Happy Birthday

@bezi22
@GerrieP
@omarb
@Rey_Rey

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (24/1/20)

@bezi22
@GerrieP
@omarb
@Rey_Rey

Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (24/1/20)

@bezi22
@GerrieP big shoutout , always busy on the forum somewhere
@omarb
@Rey_Rey
Congrats guys/girlz
have a nice weekend birthday.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Resistance (24/1/20)

Happy Birthday 
@bezi22
@GerrieP
@omarb
@Rey_Rey
Hope you had an Amazing day!!!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Dubz (25/1/20)

Happy Birthday 
@BeyondCustoms 
@CJB85 
@dwainez 
@gryphon25 
@KZOR 
@madhoshival 
@Muhammad_Shakeel 
@Nightfury 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/1/20)

Happy Birthday 
@BeyondCustoms 
@CJB85 
@dwainez 
@gryphon25 
@KZOR 
@madhoshival 
@Muhammad_Shakeel 
@Nightfury 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Silver (25/1/20)

Happy Birthday 

@KZOR , @CJB85 

@BeyondCustoms , @dwainez , @gryphon25 
@madhoshival , @Muhammad_Shakeel , @Nightfury 

Have a great day and weekend!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Willyza (25/1/20)

@BeyondCustoms
@CJB85
@dwainez
@gryphon25
@KZOR
@madhoshival
@Muhammad_Shakeel
@Nightfury

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr (25/1/20)

Happy Birthday 
@BeyondCustoms
@CJB85
@dwainez
@gryphon25
@madhoshival
@Muhammad_Shakeel
@Nightfury

And a massive wish to a fellow reviewer @KZOR 

Have a great day

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt (25/1/20)

Happy Bday

  

@BeyondCustoms
@CJB85
@dwainez
@gryphon25
@KZOR
@madhoshival
@Muhammad_Shakeel
@Nightfury

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (25/1/20)

@BeyondCustoms
@CJB85
@dwainez
@gryphon25
@KZOR
@madhoshival
@Muhammad_Shakeel
@Nightfury

Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (25/1/20)

Happy Birthday 
@BeyondCustoms 
@CJB85 
@dwainez 
@gryphon25 
@KZOR 
@madhoshival 
@Muhammad_Shakeel 
@Nightfury 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (25/1/20)

Happy Birthday

@BeyondCustoms
@CJB85
@dwainez
@gryphon25
@KZOR
@madhoshival
@Muhammad_Shakeel
@Nightfury

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (25/1/20)

Happy birthday to one of the cleverest vapers : @KZOR 
and to one of the guys that's busy all over  @CJB85
and then to :
@BeyondCustoms
@dwainez
@gryphon25
@madhoshival
@Muhammad_Shakeel
Enjoy your special day !

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (25/1/20)

Happy Birthday @KZOR and @CJB85 . May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (25/1/20)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@BeyondCustoms 
@CJB85 
@dwainez 
@gryphon25 
@KZOR 
@madhoshival 
@Muhammad_Shakeel 
@Nightfury


Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (25/1/20)

Happy Birthday 
@BeyondCustoms
@CJB85
@dwainez
@gryphon25
@KZOR
@madhoshival
@Muhammad_Shakeel
@Nightfury
Have an Awesome Birthday!!!

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## alex1501 (25/1/20)

@KZOR @CJB85 @dwainez @gryphon25 @BeyondCustoms  




 @madhoshival @Muhammad_Shakeel @Nightfury

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (26/1/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Gazzacpt 
@GinoMak 
@Irfaan Ebrahim 
@mariusmeyer 
@Ruan0.30 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/1/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Gazzacpt 
@GinoMak 
@Irfaan Ebrahim 
@mariusmeyer 
@Ruan0.30 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## SAVaper (26/1/20)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Gazzacpt 
@GinoMak 
@Irfaan Ebrahim 
@mariusmeyer 
@Ruan0.30


Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## JurgensSt (26/1/20)

Happy birthday 


@Gazzacpt 
@GinoMak 
@Irfaan Ebrahim 
@mariusmeyer 
@Ruan0.30

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (26/1/20)

Happy Birthday

@Gazzacpt
@GinoMak
@Irfaan Ebrahim
@mariusmeyer
@Ruan0.30

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Hazard (26/1/20)

Happy birthday All. 

@Gazzacpt
@GinoMak
@Irfaan Ebrahim
@mariusmeyer
@Ruan0.30

Hope you have awesome day.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Chanelr (26/1/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Gazzacpt
@GinoMak
@Irfaan Ebrahim
@mariusmeyer
@Ruan0.30
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Willyza (26/1/20)

@Gazzacpt
@GinoMak
@Irfaan Ebrahim
@mariusmeyer
@Ruan0.30

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ARYANTO (26/1/20)

Have a happy day folks , enjoy your birthday !
@Gazzacpt
@GinoMak
@Irfaan Ebrahim
@mariusmeyer
@Ruan0.30

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Room Fogger (26/1/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Gazzacpt 
@GinoMak 
@Irfaan Ebrahim 
@mariusmeyer 
@Ruan0.30 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ddk1979 (26/1/20)

@Gazzacpt
@GinoMak
@Irfaan Ebrahim
@mariusmeyer
@Ruan0.30

Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Resistance (26/1/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Gazzacpt
@GinoMak
@Irfaan Ebrahim
@mariusmeyer
@Ruan0.30
Have an Awesome Birthday!!!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Ruan0.30 (26/1/20)

Thanks to all for the lovely bday wishes today. Mich appreciated 

Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## Dubz (27/1/20)

Happy Birthday 
@charln 
@Jason Holloway 
@karlharman8 
@Latrocius 
@mEDia1968 
@Mtoefy 
@Shampoo1014 
@Vapemeister 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/1/20)

Happy Birthday 
@charln 
@Jason Holloway 
@karlharman8 
@Latrocius 
@mEDia1968 
@Mtoefy 
@Shampoo1014 
@Vapemeister 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## JurgensSt (27/1/20)

Happy Birthday



@charln 
@Jason Holloway 
@karlharman8 
@Latrocius 
@mEDia1968 
@Mtoefy 
@Shampoo1014 
@Vapemeister

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Chanelr (27/1/20)

Happy Birthday 
@charln
@Jason Holloway
@karlharman8
@Latrocius
@mEDia1968
@Mtoefy
@Shampoo1014
@Vapemeister
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## SAVaper (27/1/20)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@charln 
@Jason Holloway 
@karlharman8 
@Latrocius 
@mEDia1968 
@Mtoefy 
@Shampoo1014 
@Vapemeister


Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (27/1/20)

Happy Birthday

@charln
@Jason Holloway
@karlharman8
@Latrocius
@mEDia1968
@Mtoefy
@Shampoo1014
@Vapemeister

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Room Fogger (27/1/20)

Happy Birthday 
@charln 
@Jason Holloway 
@karlharman8 
@Latrocius 
@mEDia1968 
@Mtoefy 
@Shampoo1014 
@Vapemeister 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Resistance (27/1/20)

Happy Birthday 
@charln
@Jason Holloway
@karlharman8
@Latrocius
@mEDia1968
@Mtoefy
@Shampoo1014
@Vapemeister
Have an Awesome Birthday!!!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## charln (27/1/20)

Thanks for the birthday wishes!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## Willyza (27/1/20)

@charln
@Jason Holloway
@karlharman8
@Latrocius
@mEDia1968
@Mtoefy
@Shampoo1014
@Vapemeister

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ddk1979 (27/1/20)

@charln
@Jason Holloway
@karlharman8
@Latrocius
@mEDia1968
@Mtoefy
@Shampoo1014
@Vapemeister

Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ARYANTO (27/1/20)

@charln a true gentleman and friend -
@Jason Holloway
@karlharman8
@Latrocius
@mEDia1968
@Mtoefy
@Shampoo1014
@Vapemeister

Birthday people , I hope your Monday was tingled with glitter and stars!
Monday is normally not a fun day ,BUT best for the year ahead.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## charln (27/1/20)

ARYANTO said:


> @charln a true gentleman and friend -
> @Jason Holloway
> @karlharman8
> @Latrocius
> ...


Thank you Aryanto mate

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Dubz (28/1/20)

Happy Birthday 
@jannico.boonstra 
@jansteyn84 
@jaylemieux 
@lucapug 
@Molondro 
@naku786 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/1/20)

Happy Birthday 
@jannico.boonstra 
@jansteyn84 
@jaylemieux 
@lucapug 
@Molondro 
@naku786 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Room Fogger (28/1/20)

Happy Birthday 
@jannico.boonstra 
@jansteyn84 
@jaylemieux 
@lucapug 
@Molondro 
@naku786 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Resistance (28/1/20)

Happy Birthday 
@jannico.boonstra
@jansteyn84
@jaylemieux
@lucapug
@Molondro
@naku786
Have an Awesome Birthday!!!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## SAVaper (28/1/20)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@jannico.boonstra 
@jansteyn84 
@jaylemieux 
@lucapug 
@Molondro 
@naku786


Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Willyza (28/1/20)

@jannico.boonstra
@jansteyn84
@jaylemieux
@lucapug
@Molondro
@naku786

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Chanelr (28/1/20)

Happy Birthday 
@jannico.boonstra
@jansteyn84
@jaylemieux
@lucapug
@Molondro
@naku786
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (28/1/20)

Happy Birthday

@jannico.boonstra
@jansteyn84
@jaylemieux
@lucapug
@Molondro
@naku786

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## ddk1979 (28/1/20)

@jannico.boonstra
@jansteyn84
@jaylemieux
@lucapug
@Molondro
@naku786

Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ARYANTO (28/1/20)

@jannico.boonstra
@jansteyn84
@jaylemieux
@lucapug
@Molondro
@naku786
Congratulations . May there be many more fabulous years ahead .

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Dubz (29/1/20)

Happy Birthday
@BoogaBooga 
@daffy99 
@JohannDN 
@Max 
@reynard67 
@rpaladh 
@shafi 
@trent_saunders 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/1/20)

Happy Birthday
@BoogaBooga 
@daffy99 
@JohannDN 
@Max 
@reynard67 
@rpaladh 
@shafi 
@trent_saunders 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## JurgensSt (29/1/20)

Happy Birthday


@BoogaBooga 
@daffy99 
@JohannDN 
@Max 
@reynard67 
@rpaladh 
@shafi 
@trent_saunders

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Chanelr (29/1/20)

Happy Birthday
@BoogaBooga
@daffy99
@JohannDN
@Max
@reynard67
@rpaladh
@shafi
@trent_saunders
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Willyza (29/1/20)

@BoogaBooga
@daffy99
@JohannDN
@Max
@reynard67
@rpaladh
@shafi
@trent_saunders

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## SAVaper (29/1/20)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@BoogaBooga 
@daffy99 
@JohannDN 
@Max 
@reynard67 
@rpaladh 
@shafi 
@trent_saunders


Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (29/1/20)

Happy Birthday

@BoogaBooga
@daffy99
@JohannDN
@Max
@reynard67
@rpaladh
@shafi
@trent_saunders

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Room Fogger (29/1/20)

Happy Birthday
@BoogaBooga 
@daffy99 
@JohannDN 
@Max 
@reynard67 
@rpaladh 
@shafi 
@trent_saunders 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Resistance (29/1/20)

Happy Birthday
@BoogaBooga
@daffy99
@JohannDN
@Max
@reynard67
@rpaladh
@shafi
@trent_saunders
Have an Awesome Birthday!!!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ddk1979 (29/1/20)

@BoogaBooga
@daffy99
@JohannDN
@Max
@reynard67
@rpaladh
@shafi
@trent_saunders

Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ARYANTO (29/1/20)

@BoogaBooga
@daffy99
@JohannDN
@Max
@reynard67
@rpaladh
@shafi
@trent_saunders
Happy Birthday to all of you !

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Dubz (30/1/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Davyb 
@jm10 
@Koosroos 
@Steph 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/1/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Davyb 
@jm10 
@Koosroos 
@Steph 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Chanelr (30/1/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Davyb
@jm10
@Koosroos
@Steph
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## SAVaper (30/1/20)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Davyb 
@jm10 
@Koosroos 
@Steph


Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## JurgensSt (30/1/20)

Happy Birthday

@Davyb 
@jm10 
@Koosroos 
@Steph 

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Willyza (30/1/20)

@Davyb
@jm10
@Koosroos
@Steph

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (30/1/20)

Happy Birthday

@BoogaBooga
@daffy99
@JohannDN
@Max
@reynard67
@rpaladh
@shafi
@trent_saunders

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Room Fogger (30/1/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Davyb 
@jm10 
@Koosroos 
@Steph 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Resistance (30/1/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Davyb
@jm10
@Koosroos
@Steph
Have an Awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ddk1979 (30/1/20)

@Davyb
@jm10
@Koosroos
@Steph

Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ARYANTO (30/1/20)

Happy birthday to :
@Davyb
@jm10
@Koosroos
@Steph
ENJOY !

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Dubz (31/1/20)

Happy Birthday 
@DonnyX 
@Luqster 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (31/1/20)

Happy Birthday 
@DonnyX 
@Luqster 

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## JurgensSt (31/1/20)

Happy Birthday

@DonnyX 
@Luqster

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Chanelr (31/1/20)

Happy Birthday 
@DonnyX
@Luqster
Have an awesome day

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## SAVaper (31/1/20)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@DonnyX 
@Luqster


Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (31/1/20)

Happy Birthday

@DonnyX
@Luqster

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Room Fogger (31/1/20)

Happy Birthday 
@DonnyX 
@Luqster 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Willyza (31/1/20)

@DonnyX
@Luqster

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ddk1979 (31/1/20)

@DonnyX
@Luqster

Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ARYANTO (31/1/20)

@DonnyX
@Luqster
Happy weekend birthday !
ENJOY!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Resistance (31/1/20)

Happy Birthday 
@DonnyX
@Luqster
Have an Awesome Birthday!!!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Dubz (1/2/20)

Happy Birthday 
@danza 
@gerrie.coetzee 
@Scouse45 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/2/20)

Happy Birthday 
@danza 
@gerrie.coetzee 
@Scouse45 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## JurgensSt (1/2/20)

Happy Birthday

@danza 
@gerrie.coetzee 
@Scouse45 

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## SAVaper (1/2/20)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@danza 
@gerrie.coetzee 
@Scouse45


Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Chanelr (1/2/20)

Happy Birthday 
@danza
@gerrie.coetzee
@Scouse45
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Room Fogger (1/2/20)

Happy Birthday 
@danza 
@gerrie.coetzee 
@Scouse45 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Willyza (1/2/20)

@danza
@gerrie.coetzee
@Scouse45

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ARYANTO (1/2/20)

@danza
@gerrie.coetzee
@Scouse45
Congratulations , enjoy a wonderful day and
may the year ahead be one of the best !

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (1/2/20)

Happy Birthday 

@danza
@gerrie.coetzee
@Scouse45

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## ddk1979 (1/2/20)

@danza
@gerrie.coetzee
@Scouse45

Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Resistance (1/2/20)

Happy Birthday 
@danza
@gerrie.coetzee
@Scouse45
Have an Awesome Birthday!!!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Scouse45 (1/2/20)

Thanks so much everyone

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## Dubz (2/2/20)

Happy Birthday 
@longtom 
@Mofat786 
@MrBob 
@PanTheR11 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## SAVaper (2/2/20)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@longtom 
@Mofat786 
@MrBob 
@PanTheR11


Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/2/20)

Happy Birthday 
@longtom 
@Mofat786 
@MrBob 
@PanTheR11 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Willyza (2/2/20)

@longtom
@Mofat786
@MrBob
@PanTheR11

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## JurgensSt (2/2/20)

Happy Birthday 

@longtom 
@Mofat786 
@MrBob 
@PanTheR11

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Room Fogger (2/2/20)

Happy Birthday 
@longtom 
@Mofat786 
@MrBob 
@PanTheR11 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ARYANTO (2/2/20)

*Happy Birthday *
@longtom 
@Mofat786 
@MrBob 
@PanTheR11
Have a great day !

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (2/2/20)

Happy Birthday

@longtom
@Mofat786
@MrBob
@PanTheR11

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Chanelr (2/2/20)

Happy Birthday 
@longtom
@Mofat786
@MrBob
@PanTheR11
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ddk1979 (2/2/20)

@longtom
@Mofat786
@MrBob
@PanTheR11

Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Resistance (2/2/20)

Happy Birthday 
@longtom
@Mofat786
@MrBob
@PanTheR11
Have an Awesome Birthday!!!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Dubz (3/2/20)

Happy Birthday 
@franshorn 
@GerritVisagie 
@Keith Milton 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/2/20)

Happy Birthday 
@franshorn 
@GerritVisagie 
@Keith Milton 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Chanelr (3/2/20)

Happy Birthday 
@franshorn
@GerritVisagie
@Keith Milton
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## JurgensSt (3/2/20)

Happy Birthday

@franshorn 
@GerritVisagie 
@Keith Milton

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## SAVaper (3/2/20)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@franshorn 
@GerritVisagie 
@Keith Milton


Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Room Fogger (3/2/20)

Happy Birthday 
@franshorn 
@GerritVisagie 
@Keith Milton 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Willyza (3/2/20)

@franshorn
@GerritVisagie
@Keith Milton

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## GerritVisagie (3/2/20)

Thanx peepz! Been having a ball today. Beer tasting and vape pairing, and now a braai! 
Lifes good. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (3/2/20)

Happy Birthday

@franshorn
@GerritVisagie
@Keith Milton

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Resistance (3/2/20)

Happy Birthday 
@franshorn
@GerritVisagie
@Keith Milton
Have an Awesome Birthday!!!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ddk1979 (3/2/20)

@franshorn
@GerritVisagie
@Keith Milton

Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ARYANTO (3/2/20)

Happy birthday guys !
Hope it was as good as a Monday gets 

@franshorn
@GerritVisagie Baie geluk Meneer .
@Keith Milton

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## ARYANTO (4/2/20)

04/02/20 - ONE future vaper born today in history... @Max
Congrats .

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Max (4/2/20)

Thank You to all for your kind words and well wishes - Greatly Appreciated


@Dubz 
@MrGSmokeFree
@JurgensSt 
@Chanelr 
@Willyza 
@SAVaper 
@Puff the Magic Dragon 
@Room Fogger 
@Resistance 
@ddk1979 
@ARYANTO

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7


----------



## Resistance (4/2/20)

Happy Birthday @Max 
Have an Awesome Birthday!!!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Resistance (4/2/20)

ARYANTO said:


> 04/02/20 - NO future vapers born today in history...


 Bro, @Max was born today!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Dubz (5/2/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Padaone 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/2/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Padaone 

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## JurgensSt (5/2/20)

Happy Birthday

@Padaone

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Chanelr (5/2/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Padaone
Hope you have a great day

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## SAVaper (5/2/20)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Padaone


Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Willyza (5/2/20)

@Padaone

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Room Fogger (5/2/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Padaone 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Resistance (5/2/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Padaone
Have an Awesome Birthday!!!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (5/2/20)

Happy Birthday @Padaone

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## ddk1979 (5/2/20)

@Padaone

Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ARYANTO (5/2/20)

@Padaone
Happy birthday , ENJOY !

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## ARYANTO (5/2/20)

Resistance said:


> Bro, @Max was born today!


ok ok -edited

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Dubz (7/2/20)

Happy Birthday 
@bgoodchild8 
@brent geldenhuys 
@Khorneey 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Room Fogger (7/2/20)

Happy Birthday 
@bgoodchild8 
@brent geldenhuys 
@Khorneey 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## JurgensSt (7/2/20)

Happy Birthday 

@bgoodchild8 
@brent geldenhuys 
@Khorneey 

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## SAVaper (7/2/20)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@bgoodchild8 
@brent geldenhuys 
@Khorneey


Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Chanelr (7/2/20)

Happy Birthday 
@bgoodchild8
@brent geldenhuys
@Khorneey
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Resistance (7/2/20)

Happy Birthday 
@bgoodchild8
@brent geldenhuys
@Khorneey
Have an Awesome Birthday!!!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (7/2/20)

Happy Birthday

@bgoodchild8
@brent geldenhuys
@Khorneey

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## ddk1979 (7/2/20)

@bgoodchild8
@brent geldenhuys
@Khorneey

Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Willyza (7/2/20)

@bgoodchild8
@brent geldenhuys
@Khorneey

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## ARYANTO (7/2/20)

@bgoodchild8
@brent geldenhuys
@Khorneey
Happy birthday guys , enjoy the weekend
may there be many more !

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Dubz (8/2/20)

Happy Birthday 
@AlekM 
@SSSSMARCUSSSSS 
@Trevashen 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ARYANTO (8/2/20)

HAPPY Birthday tooo yooo !
HAPPY Birthday tooo yooo !
HAPPY Birthday dear
@AlekM
@SSSSMARCUSSSSS
@Trevashen
HAPPY Birthday tooo yooo !

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## SAVaper (8/2/20)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@AlekM 
@SSSSMARCUSSSSS 
@Trevashen


Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (8/2/20)

Happy Birthday

@AlekM
@SSSSMARCUSSSSS
@Trevashen

Reactions: Like 10 | Funny 1


----------



## Room Fogger (8/2/20)

Happy Birthday 
@AlekM 
@SSSSMARCUSSSSS 
@Trevashen 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## JurgensSt (8/2/20)

Happy Birthday 

@AlekM 
@SSSSMARCUSSSSS 
@Trevashen 

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Chanelr (8/2/20)

Happy Birthday 
@AlekM
@SSSSMARCUSSSSS
@Trevashen
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Resistance (8/2/20)

Happy Birthday 
@AlekM
@SSSSMARCUSSSSS
@Trevashen
Have an Awesome Birthday!!!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ddk1979 (8/2/20)

@AlekM
@SSSSMARCUSSSSS
@Trevashen

Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ARYANTO (10/2/20)

Not even 1 vaper born in the past decades?

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Dubz (11/2/20)

Happy Birthday 
@MIJIZ 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/2/20)

Happy Birthday 
@MIJIZ 

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Chanelr (11/2/20)

Happy Birthday 
@MIJIZ
Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Room Fogger (11/2/20)

Happy Birthday 
@MIJIZ 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Resistance (11/2/20)

Happy Birthday @MIJIZ have an Awesome Day!!!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## SAVaper (11/2/20)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@MIJIZ


Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (11/2/20)

Happy Birthday @MIJIZ
Have a great day.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Willyza (11/2/20)

@MIJIZ

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ddk1979 (11/2/20)

@MIJIZ

Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ARYANTO (11/2/20)

@MIJIZ
Congratulations on your birthday 
may all your dreams come true !

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Dubz (12/2/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Barrystyles786 
@king-ding-n-ling 
@Lucky01 
@Peewee 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## JurgensSt (12/2/20)

Happy Birthday 



@Barrystyles786 
@king-ding-n-ling 
@Lucky01 
@Peewee 

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/2/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Barrystyles786 
@king-ding-n-ling 
@Lucky01 
@Peewee 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## hot.chillie35 (12/2/20)

Happy Birthday 

@Barrystyles786
@king-ding-n-ling
@Lucky01
@Peewee

Have a super awesome day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## SAVaper (12/2/20)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Barrystyles786 
@king-ding-n-ling 
@Lucky01 
@Peewee


Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Willyza (12/2/20)

@Barrystyles786
@king-ding-n-ling
@Lucky01
@Peewee

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Chanelr (12/2/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Barrystyles786
@king-ding-n-ling
@Lucky01
@Peewee
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Resistance (12/2/20)

@Barrystyles786
@king-ding-n-ling
@Lucky01
@Peewee
Happy Birthday and have an Awesome day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## ARYANTO (12/2/20)

@Barrystyles786
@king-ding-n-ling
@Lucky01
@Peewee
Happy Birthday and
have a GREAT day

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ddk1979 (12/2/20)

@Barrystyles786
@king-ding-n-ling
@Lucky01
@Peewee

Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Room Fogger (12/2/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Barrystyles786 
@king-ding-n-ling 
@Lucky01 
@Peewee 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Dubz (13/2/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Bumspanker 
@w1tw0lf 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/2/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Bumspanker 
@w1tw0lf 

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## SAVaper (13/2/20)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Bumspanker 
@w1tw0lf


Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (13/2/20)

Happy Birthday 

@Bumspanker
@w1tw0lf

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Room Fogger (13/2/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Bumspanker 
@w1tw0lf 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Chanelr (13/2/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Bumspanker
@w1tw0lf
Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Resistance (13/2/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Bumspanker
@w1tw0lf
Have an Awesome Day!!!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ddk1979 (13/2/20)

@Bumspanker
@w1tw0lf

Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ARYANTO (13/2/20)

@Bumspanker
@w1tw0lf
Congratulatios and celebrations !

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Dubz (14/2/20)

Happy Birthday 
@ChrisG 
@Reaper 
@soofee 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/2/20)

Happy Birthday 
@ChrisG 
@Reaper 
@soofee 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## SAVaper (14/2/20)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@ChrisG 
@Reaper 
@soofee


Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## JurgensSt (14/2/20)

Happy Birthday 

@ChrisG 
@Reaper 
@soofee 

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Willyza (14/2/20)

@ChrisG
@Reaper
@soofee

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Room Fogger (14/2/20)

Happy Birthday 
@ChrisG 
@Reaper 
@soofee 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (14/2/20)

Happy Birthday

@ChrisG
@Reaper
@soofee

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Resistance (14/2/20)

Happy Birthday 
@ChrisG
@Reaper
@soofee
Have an Awesome Day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ddk1979 (14/2/20)

@ChrisG
@Reaper
@soofee
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Chanelr (14/2/20)

Happy Birthday 
@ChrisG
@Reaper
@soofee
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ARYANTO (14/2/20)

@ChrisG
@Reaper
@soofee
Hope you all had a happy day , 
enjoy the week end !

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Dubz (15/2/20)

Happy Birthday 
@chazy (za) 
@Cornelius 
@Moist 
@Philip Dunkley 
@Schnappie 
@Spink 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/2/20)

Happy Birthday 
@chazy (za) 
@Cornelius 
@Moist 
@Philip Dunkley 
@Schnappie 
@Spink 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (15/2/20)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@chazy (za) 
@Cornelius 
@Moist 
@Philip Dunkley 
@Schnappie 
@Spink


Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr (15/2/20)

Happy Birthday 
@chazy (za)
@Cornelius
@Moist
@Philip Dunkley
@Schnappie
@Spink
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt (15/2/20)

Happy Birthday 

@chazy (za)
@Cornelius
@Moist
@Philip Dunkley
@Schnappie
@Spink

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (15/2/20)

Happy Birthday 
@chazy (za) 
@Moist 
@Philip Dunkley 
@Schnappie 
@Spink 
 Have a super day! 
 And very special birthday wishes for a great guy 
@Cornelius 
 Have a great birthday

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (15/2/20)

@chazy (za)
@Moist
@Philip Dunkley
@Schnappie
@Spink
HAPPY BIRTHDAY 
Congratulations gang , go big and enjoy your special day.
@Cornelius The gentle giant , enjoy it , all the best buddy.

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (15/2/20)

Happy Birthday 
@chazy (za)
@Cornelius
@Moist
@Philip Dunkley
@Schnappie
@Spink
Have an Awesome Day!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (15/2/20)

Happy Birthday

@chazy (za)
@Cornelius
@Moist
@Philip Dunkley
@Schnappie
@Spink

Have a Fantastic Day!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (15/2/20)

Happy Birthday

@chazy (za)
@Cornelius
@Moist
@Philip Dunkley
@Schnappie
@Spink

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (15/2/20)

@chazy (za)
@Cornelius
@Moist
@Philip Dunkley
@Schnappie
@Spink

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (15/2/20)

@chazy (za)
@Cornelius
@Moist
@Philip Dunkley
@Schnappie
@Spink
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (15/2/20)

happy birthday
@chazy (za)
@Cornelius
@Moist
@Philip Dunkley
@Schnappie
@Spink

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (16/2/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Hakhan 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## SAVaper (16/2/20)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Hakhan


Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## vicTor (16/2/20)

happy birthday @Hakhan

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (16/2/20)

Happy Birthday @Hakhan

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Room Fogger (16/2/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Hakhan 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ARYANTO (16/2/20)

@Hakhan
Congratulations on your birthday . all the best .

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ddk1979 (16/2/20)

@Hakhan
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Chanelr (16/2/20)

Wishing you a very Happy Birthday 
@Hakhan
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Resistance (16/2/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Hakhan
Have an Awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## hot.chillie35 (16/2/20)

Happy Birthday 

@Hakhan

Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/2/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Hakhan 

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## Dubz (17/2/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Bizkuit 
@Dhesan23 
@Faheem777 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/2/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Bizkuit 
@Dhesan23 
@Faheem777 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr (17/2/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Bizkuit
@Dhesan23
@Faheem777
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt (17/2/20)

Happy Birthday 

@Bizkuit
@Dhesan23
@Faheem777

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (17/2/20)

Happy Birthday @Bizkuit , @Dhesan23 and @Faheem777 

I hope you guys have a good one !

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (17/2/20)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Bizkuit 
@Dhesan23 
@Faheem777


Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (17/2/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Bizkuit 
@Dhesan23 
@Faheem777 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (17/2/20)

happy birthday

@Bizkuit 
@Dhesan23 
@Faheem777

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (17/2/20)

Happy Birthday 

@Bizkuit
@Dhesan23
@Faheem777

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (17/2/20)

@Bizkuit
@Dhesan23
@Faheem777

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (17/2/20)

@Bizkuit
@Dhesan23
@Faheem777
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (17/2/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Bizkuit
@Dhesan23
@Faheem777
Have an Awesome Day!

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## ARYANTO (17/2/20)

To the Monday birthday gang , Congrats , many more !
@Bizkuit
@Dhesan23
@Faheem777

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (19/2/20)

Happy Birthday 
@dunskoy 
@Ferdi 
@Naeem_M 
@Polo65 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/2/20)

Happy Birthday 
@dunskoy
@Ferdi
@Naeem_M
@Polo65

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr (19/2/20)

Happy Birthday 
@dunskoy
@Ferdi
@Naeem_M
@Polo65
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt (19/2/20)

Happy Birthday 

@dunskoy
@Ferdi
@Naeem_M
@Polo65

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (19/2/20)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@dunskoy 
@Ferdi 
@Naeem_M 
@Polo65


Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (19/2/20)

@dunskoy
@Ferdi
@Naeem_M
@Polo65

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (19/2/20)

happy birthday !

@dunskoy 
@Ferdi 
@Naeem_M 
@Polo65

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (19/2/20)

Happy Birthday

@dunskoy
@Ferdi
@Naeem_M
@Polo65

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (19/2/20)

Happy Birthday 
@dunskoy 
@Ferdi 
@Naeem_M 
@Polo65 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (19/2/20)

@dunskoy
@Ferdi
@Polo65

Wishing you all a vaping good day and especially to @Naeem_M of The Vape Industry.

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## dunskoy (19/2/20)

Happy birthday @Ferdi , @Naeem_M and @Polo65! I wish you good luck, health and love! 
Thank you all very much for your congratulations! 
Today will be a wonderful day! I am already 30 years old!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## ddk1979 (19/2/20)

@dunskoy
@Ferdi
@Naeem_M
@Polo65
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Resistance (19/2/20)

Happy Birthday 
@dunskoy
@Ferdi
@Naeem_M
@Polo65
Have an Awesome Day!!!

Reactions: Like 11 | Dislike 1


----------



## ARYANTO (19/2/20)

@dunskoy -Congratulations ! hope it was a great birthday !
@Ferdi
@Naeem_M
@Polo65
Happy birthday and many more

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Dubz (20/2/20)

Happy Birthday 
@DaveH 
@Dela Rey Steyn 
@Michael killerby 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/2/20)

Happy Birthday 
@DaveH 
@Dela Rey Steyn 
@Michael killerby 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 2


----------



## vicTor (20/2/20)

happy birthday

@DaveH 
@Dela Rey Steyn 
@Michael killerby

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 2


----------



## Michael killerby (20/2/20)

vicTor said:


> happy birthday
> 
> @DaveH
> @Dela Rey Steyn
> @Michael killerby


Thanks you!!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt (20/2/20)

Happy Birthday


@DaveH 
@Dela Rey Steyn 
@Michael killerby 

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 2


----------



## SAVaper (20/2/20)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@DaveH 
@Dela Rey Steyn 
@Michael killerby


Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 2


----------



## Chanelr (20/2/20)

Happy Birthday 
@DaveH
@Dela Rey Steyn
@Michael killerby
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (20/2/20)

Happy Birthday 

@DaveH
@Dela Rey Steyn
@Michael killerby

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 2


----------



## Room Fogger (20/2/20)

Happy Birthday 
@DaveH 
@Dela Rey Steyn 
@Michael killerby 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 2


----------



## Willyza (20/2/20)

@DaveH
@Dela Rey Steyn
@Michael killerby

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 2


----------



## Cornelius (20/2/20)

Happy Birthday


@DaveH
@Dela Rey Steyn
@Michael killerby

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 2


----------



## Resistance (20/2/20)

Happy Birthday 
@DaveH
@Dela Rey Steyn
@Michael killerby
Have an Awesome Day!!!

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## ddk1979 (20/2/20)

@DaveH
@Dela Rey Steyn
@Michael killerby

Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (20/2/20)

Thank you all for the Birthday wishes! and a special Happy Birthday to my fellow birthday mates @DaveH & @Michael killerby

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (20/2/20)

@Dela Rey Steyn Mr Steyn , hoop jy het 'n wintgat dag gehad , Baie geluk 
@Michael killerby @DaveH congratulations , wish you many more !

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 2


----------



## alex1501 (20/2/20)

Happy Birthday and many more to come.
@Dela Rey Steyn @DaveH @Michael killerby

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 2


----------



## hot.chillie35 (20/2/20)

Happy Birthday

@DaveH
@Dela Rey Steyn
@Michael killerby

Hope you guys had a super awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 2


----------



## DaveH (21/2/20)

Thank you everyone for your kind Birthday wishes.
Dave

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 7


----------



## Dubz (21/2/20)

Happy Birthday 
@JackalR 
@JesseCupido960221 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/2/20)

Happy Birthday 
@JackalR 
@JesseCupido960221 

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## JurgensSt (21/2/20)

Happy Birthday


@JackalR 
@JesseCupido960221

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Hooked (21/2/20)

Oh. My. Vape. I missed your birthday yesterday @Dela Rey Steyn. I'm soooo sorry! Hope you had a vaping good day!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr (21/2/20)

Happy Birthday 
@JackalR
@JesseCupido960221
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## SAVaper (21/2/20)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@JackalR 
@JesseCupido960221


Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (21/2/20)

Happy Birthday 

@JackalR
@JesseCupido960221

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## vicTor (21/2/20)

happy birthday

@JackalR 
@JesseCupido960221

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Willyza (21/2/20)

@JackalR
@JesseCupido960221

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Room Fogger (21/2/20)

Happy Birthday 
@JackalR 
@JesseCupido960221 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ddk1979 (21/2/20)

@JackalR
@JesseCupido960221
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Resistance (21/2/20)

Happy Birthday
@JackalR
@JesseCupido960221
Have an Awesome Day!!!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## ARYANTO (21/2/20)

Have a great birthday weekend ! 
enjoy it .
@JackalR
@JesseCupido960221

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## hot.chillie35 (21/2/20)

Happy Birthday 

@JackalR
@JesseCupido960221

Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Dubz (22/2/20)

Happy Birthday 
@eviltoy 
@JPDrag&Drop 
@The_Ice 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/2/20)

Happy Birthday 
@eviltoy 
@JPDrag&Drop 
@The_Ice 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## JPDrag&Drop (22/2/20)

Thanks All for the wishes!!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4


----------



## Resistance (22/2/20)

Happy Birthday 
@eviltoy
@JPDrag&Drop
@The_Ice
Have an Awesome Day!!!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## SAVaper (22/2/20)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@eviltoy 
@JPDrag&Drop 
@The_Ice


Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## JurgensSt (22/2/20)

Happy Birthday 

@eviltoy
@JPDrag&Drop
@The_Ice

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Willyza (22/2/20)

@eviltoy
@JPDrag&Drop
@The_Ice

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## vicTor (22/2/20)

happy birthday

@eviltoy 
@JPDrag&Drop 
@The_Ice

Reactions: Like 9 | Funny 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (22/2/20)

Happy Birthday

@eviltoy
@JPDrag&Drop
@The_Ice

Reactions: Like 10 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO (22/2/20)

Happy birthday:

@eviltoy
@JPDrag&Drop
@The_Ice
ENJOY !

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Chanelr (22/2/20)

Happy Birthday 
@eviltoy
@JPDrag&Drop
@The_Ice
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Room Fogger (22/2/20)

Happy Birthday 
@eviltoy 
@JPDrag&Drop 
@The_Ice 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## hot.chillie35 (22/2/20)

Happy Birthday 

@eviltoy
@JPDrag&Drop
@The_Ice

Have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Grand Guru (22/2/20)

Happy birthday @JPDrag&Drop. Enjoy the day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## JPDrag&Drop (22/2/20)

Grand Guru said:


> Happy birthday @JPDrag&Drop. Enjoy the day!


Thanks bud

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## ddk1979 (22/2/20)

@eviltoy
@JPDrag&Drop
@The_Ice
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Dubz (23/2/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Daniel Alves 
@pacman69 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/2/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Daniel Alves 
@pacman69 

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Willyza (23/2/20)

@Daniel Alves
@pacman69

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## SAVaper (23/2/20)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Daniel Alves 
@pacman69


Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## JurgensSt (23/2/20)

Happy birthday 

@Daniel Alves 
@pacman69

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## vicTor (23/2/20)

happy birthday

@Daniel Alves 
@pacman69

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (23/2/20)

Happy Birthday

@Daniel Alves
@pacman69

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Room Fogger (23/2/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Daniel Alves 
@pacman69 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ARYANTO (23/2/20)

@Daniel Alves
@pacman69




Enjoy your special day !

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Chanelr (23/2/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Daniel Alves
@pacman69
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ddk1979 (23/2/20)

@Daniel Alves
@pacman69
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Resistance (23/2/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Daniel Alves
@pacman69
Have an Awesome Day!!!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## hot.chillie35 (23/2/20)

Happy Birthday 

@Daniel Alves
@pacman69

Have a super awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Dubz (24/2/20)

Happy Birthday 
@DoC 
@DuckVader 
@einad5 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/2/20)

Happy Birthday 
@DoC 
@DuckVader 
@einad5 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (24/2/20)

happy birthday

@DoC 
@DuckVader 
@einad5

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt (24/2/20)

Happy Birthday

@DoC 
@DuckVader 
@einad5 

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (24/2/20)

@DoC
@DuckVader
@einad5

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (24/2/20)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@DoC 
@DuckVader 
@einad5


Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## einad5 (24/2/20)

Thanks a lot!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (24/2/20)

Happy Birthday

@DoC
@DuckVader
@einad5

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Chanelr (24/2/20)

Happy Birthday 
@DoC
@DuckVader
@einad5
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Room Fogger (24/2/20)

Happy Birthday 
@DoC 
@DuckVader 
@einad5 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## hot.chillie35 (24/2/20)

Happy Birthday 

@DoC
@DuckVader
@einad5

Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ddk1979 (24/2/20)

@DoC
@DuckVader
@einad5
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Resistance (24/2/20)

Happy Birthday 
@DoC
@DuckVader
@einad5
Have an Awesome Day!!!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ARYANTO (24/2/20)

@DoC
@DuckVader
@einad5 
Congratulations , hope you all had a good Monday !

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Dubz (25/2/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Ash_ZA 
@BeardedVaper93 
@Clouds4Days 
@GeeBee 
@Naldihno 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor (25/2/20)

happy birthday

@Ash_ZA 
@BeardedVaper93 
@Clouds4Days 
@GeeBee 
@Naldihno

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/2/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Ash_ZA 
@BeardedVaper93 
@Clouds4Days 
@GeeBee 
@Naldihno 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 1


----------



## Willyza (25/2/20)

@Ash_ZA
@BeardedVaper93
@Clouds4Days
@GeeBee
@Naldihno

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 1


----------



## JurgensSt (25/2/20)

Happy birthday

@Ash_ZA 
@BeardedVaper93 
@Clouds4Days 
@GeeBee 
@Naldihno

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## Chanelr (25/2/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Ash_ZA
@BeardedVaper93
@Clouds4Days
@GeeBee
@Naldihno
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 1


----------



## SAVaper (25/2/20)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Ash_ZA 
@BeardedVaper93 
@Clouds4Days 
@GeeBee 
@Naldihno


Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (25/2/20)

Happy Birthday 

@Ash_ZA
@BeardedVaper93
@Clouds4Days
@GeeBee
@Naldihno

Have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (25/2/20)

Happy Birthday

@Ash_ZA
@BeardedVaper93
@Clouds4Days
@GeeBee
@Naldihno

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (25/2/20)

Happy birthday to all - have a vaping good day! 

@Ash_ZA
@BeardedVaper93
@GeeBee
@Naldihno

And a special birthday wish for @Clouds4Days!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger (25/2/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Ash_ZA 
@BeardedVaper93 
@GeeBee 
@Naldihno 
 Have a super day! 
 And a Special wish for 
@Clouds4Days 
 Hope you have a clean shaven great day and year!

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 1


----------



## ddk1979 (25/2/20)

@Ash_ZA
@BeardedVaper93
@Clouds4Days
@GeeBee
@Naldihno
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (25/2/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Ash_ZA
@BeardedVaper93
@Clouds4Days
@GeeBee
@Naldihno
Have an Awesome Day!!!

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO (25/2/20)

@Ash_ZA
@BeardedVaper93
@GeeBee
@Naldihno

Congratulations fellow vapers - may you all have a wonderful year ahead !
An Extra special mention to the one and only :

@Clouds4Days
Happy birthday , hope you had a great day !

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (25/2/20)

Dubz said:


> Happy Birthday
> @Ash_ZA
> @BeardedVaper93
> @Clouds4Days
> ...



Thank you, appreciate the wishes

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Clouds4Days (25/2/20)

vicTor said:


> happy birthday
> 
> @Ash_ZA
> @BeardedVaper93
> ...



Thank you Sir, really appreciate it.
Cheers

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (25/2/20)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> Happy Birthday
> @Ash_ZA
> @BeardedVaper93
> @Clouds4Days
> ...



Thank you for the Wishes. 
Cheers

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Clouds4Days (25/2/20)

Willyza said:


> View attachment 190859
> 
> @Ash_ZA
> @BeardedVaper93
> ...



Thank you. Much appreciated

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (25/2/20)

JurgensSt said:


> Happy birthday
> 
> @Ash_ZA
> @BeardedVaper93
> ...



Thank you for the Wishes

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (25/2/20)

Chanelr said:


> Happy Birthday
> @Ash_ZA
> @BeardedVaper93
> @Clouds4Days
> ...



Thank you, have a awesome day @Chanelr .

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (25/2/20)

SAVaper said:


> Good morning and happy birthday to
> @Ash_ZA
> @BeardedVaper93
> @Clouds4Days
> ...



Thank you for the Birthday wishes.
Cheers

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (25/2/20)

hot.chillie35 said:


> Happy Birthday
> 
> @Ash_ZA
> @BeardedVaper93
> ...



Thank you, really appreciate it.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (25/2/20)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Happy Birthday
> 
> @Ash_ZA
> @BeardedVaper93
> ...



Thank you so much. Much appreciated

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (25/2/20)

Hooked said:


> Happy birthday to all - have a vaping good day!
> 
> @Ash_ZA
> @BeardedVaper93
> ...



Thank you so much @Hooked you are too kind

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (25/2/20)

Room Fogger said:


> Happy Birthday
> @Ash_ZA
> @BeardedVaper93
> @GeeBee
> ...



Thank you so much @Room Fogger , really appreciate the wishes Sir.
Have a awesome day and catch you on the shave page.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (25/2/20)

ddk1979 said:


> View attachment 190873
> 
> 
> @Ash_ZA
> ...



Thank you, appreciate the Birthday wishes.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (25/2/20)

Resistance said:


> Happy Birthday
> @Ash_ZA
> @BeardedVaper93
> @Clouds4Days
> ...



Thank you Resistance for the Birthday Wishes. Hope you have a great day too Sir.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (25/2/20)

ARYANTO said:


> @Ash_ZA
> @BeardedVaper93
> @GeeBee
> @Naldihno
> ...



You are too kind @ARYANTO , really appreciate the wishes my friend.
Thank you so much

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Resistance (25/2/20)

Clouds4Days said:


> Thank you Resistance for the Birthday Wishes. Hope you have a great day too Sir.


Yup, when it's a friend's birthday it always is.

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## Dubz (27/2/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Asterix 
@Waafir 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/2/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Asterix 


And
@Waafir 

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor (27/2/20)

happy birthday

@Asterix 
@Waafir

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt (27/2/20)

Happy birthday



@Asterix 
@Waafir

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (27/2/20)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Asterix 
@Waafir


Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (27/2/20)

Happy Birthday 

@Asterix
@Waafir

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (27/2/20)

Happy Birthday

@Asterix
@Waafir

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (27/2/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Asterix 
@Waafir 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr (27/2/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Asterix
@Waafir
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (27/2/20)

@Asterix
@Waafir

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (27/2/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Asterix
@Waafir
Have an Awesome Day!!!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Asterix (27/2/20)

Thank you to everyone for all your kind wishes!! Much appreciated!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7


----------



## ddk1979 (27/2/20)

@Asterix
@Waafir
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (27/2/20)

@Asterix
@Waafir
Happy birthday friends , hope you had a pleasant day !

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## alex1501 (27/2/20)

Happy Birthday @Asterix and @Waafir.

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (28/2/20)

Happy Birthday 
@GSAvaper 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/2/20)

Happy Birthday 
@GSAvaper 

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## SAVaper (28/2/20)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@GSAvaper


Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Chanelr (28/2/20)

Wishing you a very Happy Birthday 
@GSAvaper
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## vicTor (28/2/20)

happy birthday

@GSAvaper

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (28/2/20)

Happy Birthday @GSAvaper

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## hot.chillie35 (28/2/20)

Happy Birthday 

@GSAvaper

Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Room Fogger (28/2/20)

Happy Birthday 
@GSAvaper 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Willyza (28/2/20)

@GSAvaper

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ddk1979 (28/2/20)

@GSAvaper
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## GSAvaper (28/2/20)

Many thanks guys, much appreciated

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## Resistance (28/2/20)

Happy Birthday 
@GSAvaper
Have an Awesome Day!!!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ARYANTO (28/2/20)

Happy birthday , Hope you had a great day !

@GSAvaper

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Dubz (29/2/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Hiro 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/2/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Hiro 

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Room Fogger (29/2/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Hiro 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (29/2/20)

Happy Birthday @Hiro

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ARYANTO (29/2/20)

@Hiro
Happy birthday , hope you have a great one !

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Resistance (29/2/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Hiro
Have Awesome Day!!!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## vicTor (29/2/20)

happy birthday

@Hiro

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## ddk1979 (29/2/20)

@Hiro
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Chanelr (29/2/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Hiro
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## hot.chillie35 (29/2/20)

Happy Birthday 

@Hiro

Have a super awesome day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Dubz (1/3/20)

Happy Birthday 
@mad_hatter 
@MoJoe 
@Rein95 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/3/20)

Happy Birthday 
@mad_hatter 
@MoJoe 
@Rein95 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Willyza (1/3/20)

@mad_hatter
@MoJoe
@Rein95

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (1/3/20)

Happy Birthday 

@mad_hatter
@MoJoe
@Rein95

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Room Fogger (1/3/20)

Happy Birthday 
@mad_hatter 
@MoJoe 
@Rein95 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Chanelr (1/3/20)

Happy Birthday 
@mad_hatter
@MoJoe
@Rein95
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## vicTor (1/3/20)

happy birthday

@mad_hatter 
@MoJoe 
@Rein95

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## ARYANTO (1/3/20)

@mad_hatter
@MoJoe
@Rein95
Happy birthday , have a great day !

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## JurgensSt (1/3/20)

Happy birthday

@mad_hatter 
@MoJoe 
@Rein95

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Resistance (1/3/20)

Happy Birthday 
@mad_hatter
@MoJoe
@Rein95
Have an Awesome Day!!!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ddk1979 (1/3/20)

@mad_hatter
@MoJoe
@Rein95
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## MoJoe (1/3/20)

Thank you all for the birthday wishes

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6


----------



## hot.chillie35 (2/3/20)

Happy Belated Birthday 

@mad_hatter 
@MoJoe 
@Rein95 

Hope you all had a great ​day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Dubz (2/3/20)

Happy Birthday 
@<(MK)> 
@Sebz 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/3/20)

Happy Birthday 
@<(MK)> 
@Sebz 

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## vicTor (2/3/20)

happy birthday

@<(MK)> 
@Sebz

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (2/3/20)

Happy Birthday

@<(MK)>
@Sebz

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Room Fogger (2/3/20)

Happy Birthday 
@<(MK)> 
@Sebz 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Willyza (2/3/20)

@<(MK)>
@Sebz

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Sebz (2/3/20)

Thank you thank you!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## hot.chillie35 (2/3/20)

Happy Birthday 

@<(MK)>
@Sebz

Have a super awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Chanelr (2/3/20)

Happy Birthday 
@<(MK)>
@Sebz
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Resistance (2/3/20)

Happy Birthday 
@<(MK)>
@Sebz
Have an Awesome Day!!!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ddk1979 (2/3/20)

@<(MK)>
@Sebz
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ARYANTO (2/3/20)

@<(MK)>
@Sebz
Wishing you wonderful birthday!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Sebz (2/3/20)

Thank you everyone! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## Dubz (3/3/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Akil 
@Franky3 
@M31 
@RynoP 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## JurgensSt (3/3/20)

Happy Birthday 


@Akil 
@Franky3 
@M31 
@RynoP 

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/3/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Akil 
@Franky3 
@M31 
@RynoP 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## vicTor (3/3/20)

happy birthday

@Akil 
@Franky3 
@M31 
@RynoP

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Willyza (3/3/20)

@Akil
@Franky3
@M31
@RynoP

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Resistance (3/3/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Akil
@Franky3
@M31
@RynoP
Have an Awesome Day!!!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## hot.chillie35 (3/3/20)

Happy Birthday

@Akil
@Franky3
@M31
@RynoP

Have a Fantastic day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Room Fogger (3/3/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Akil 
@Franky3 
@M31 
@RynoP 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Chanelr (3/3/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Akil
@Franky3
@M31
@RynoP
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Akil (3/3/20)

Shout out to everyone for the birthday messages. I know I joined the forum not too long ago, but you guys have really made me feel like part of the family

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## ddk1979 (3/3/20)

@Akil
@Franky3
@M31
@RynoP
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## ARYANTO (3/3/20)

Congratulations 

@Akil
@Franky3
@M31
@RynoP
have a great year !

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Dubz (4/3/20)

Happy Birthday 
@kdawg 
@Meosjam 
@Tororizer 
@VanillaVape 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/3/20)

Happy Birthday 
@kdawg 
@Meosjam 
@Tororizer 
@VanillaVape 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## vicTor (4/3/20)

happy birthday

@kdawg 
@Meosjam 
@Tororizer 
@VanillaVape

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Willyza (4/3/20)

@kdawg
@Meosjam
@Tororizer
@VanillaVape

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## hot.chillie35 (4/3/20)

Happy Birthday 

@kdawg
@Meosjam
@Tororizer
@VanillaVape

Have a super fantastic day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (4/3/20)

Happy Birthday

@kdawg
@Meosjam
@Tororizer
@VanillaVape

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## SAVaper (4/3/20)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@kdawg 
@Meosjam 
@Tororizer 
@VanillaVape


Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Chanelr (4/3/20)

Happy Birthday 
@kdawg
@Meosjam
@Tororizer
@VanillaVape
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Resistance (4/3/20)

Happy Birthday 
@kdawg
@Meosjam
@Tororizer
@VanillaVape
Have an Awesome Day!!!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ddk1979 (4/3/20)

@kdawg
@Meosjam
@Tororizer
@VanillaVape
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Room Fogger (4/3/20)

Happy Birthday 
@kdawg 
@Meosjam 
@Tororizer 
@VanillaVape 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ARYANTO (4/3/20)

Happy Birthday
@kdawg 
@Meosjam 
@Tororizer 
@VanillaVape
Congratulations !

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Dubz (5/3/20)

Happy Birthday 
@berb 
@Rage 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## vicTor (5/3/20)

happy birthday

@berb 
@Rage

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## JurgensSt (5/3/20)

Happy Birthday


@berb 
@Rage 

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/3/20)

Happy Birthday 
@berb 
@Rage 

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Chanelr (5/3/20)

Happy Birthday 
@berb
@Rage
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Room Fogger (5/3/20)

Happy Birthday 
@berb 
@Rage 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Willyza (5/3/20)

@berb
@Rage

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (5/3/20)

Happy Birthday @berb and @Rage

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Resistance (5/3/20)

Happy Birthday 
@berb
@Rage
Have an Awesome Birthday!!!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## ddk1979 (5/3/20)

@berb
@Rage
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ARYANTO (5/3/20)

@berb
@Rage
Congrats , hope you enjoyed your birthday .

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## hot.chillie35 (5/3/20)

Happy Birthday 

@berb
@Rage

Hope u had a super day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Dubz (6/3/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Jarred1978 
@Raees_Gaffar 
@TyTy 
@VapeOnline 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/3/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Jarred1978 
@Raees_Gaffar 
@TyTy 
@VapeOnline 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## JurgensSt (6/3/20)

Happy Birthday 

@Jarred1978 
@Raees_Gaffar 
@TyTy 
@VapeOnline 


Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Chanelr (6/3/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Jarred1978
@Raees_Gaffar
@TyTy
@VapeOnline
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## hot.chillie35 (6/3/20)

Happy Birthday 

@Jarred1978
@Raees_Gaffar
@TyTy
@VapeOnline

Have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Willyza (6/3/20)

@Jarred1978
@Raees_Gaffar
@TyTy
@VapeOnline

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Room Fogger (6/3/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Jarred1978 
@Raees_Gaffar 
@TyTy 
@VapeOnline 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Resistance (6/3/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Jarred1978
@Raees_Gaffar
@TyTy
@VapeOnline
Have an Awesome Day!!!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (6/3/20)

Happy Birthday

@Jarred1978
@Raees_Gaffar
@TyTy
@VapeOnline

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## ddk1979 (6/3/20)

@Jarred1978
@Raees_Gaffar
@TyTy
@VapeOnline
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ARYANTO (6/3/20)

@Jarred1978
@Raees_Gaffar
@TyTy
@VapeOnline
Wishing you all a happy Friday birthday , ENJOY .

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## vicTor (6/3/20)

happy birthday

@Jarred1978 
@Raees_Gaffar 
@TyTy 
@VapeOnline

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Dubz (7/3/20)

Happy Birthday 
@kyle05 
@Ronan 
@TheFrozenRogue 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/3/20)

Happy Birthday 
@kyle05 
@Ronan 
@TheFrozenRogue 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Room Fogger (7/3/20)

Happy Birthday 
@kyle05 
@Ronan 
@TheFrozenRogue 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Willyza (7/3/20)

@kyle05
@Ronan
@TheFrozenRogue

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ARYANTO (7/3/20)

@kyle05
@Ronan
@TheFrozenRogue 

Happy birthday
is a great way to say 
to you all
to have a ball
a year older 
does mean a year bolder.
Congrats !

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## vicTor (7/3/20)

happy birthday

@kyle05 
@Ronan 
@TheFrozenRogue

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Chanelr (7/3/20)

Happy Birthday 
@kyle05
@Ronan
@TheFrozenRogue
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ddk1979 (7/3/20)

@kyle05
@Ronan
@TheFrozenRogue
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Resistance (7/3/20)

Happy Birthday 
@kyle05
@Ronan
@TheFrozenRogue
Have an Awesome Day!!!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## hot.chillie35 (7/3/20)

Happy Birthday 

@kyle05
@Ronan
@TheFrozenRogue

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Dubz (8/3/20)

Happy Birthday 
@KieranD 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Willyza (8/3/20)

@KieranD

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/3/20)

Happy Birthday 
@KieranD 

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## ARYANTO (8/3/20)

@KieranD
Have a happy birthday 
many more ! ENJOY .

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (8/3/20)

A very Happy Birthday to you @KieranD

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Room Fogger (8/3/20)

Happy Birthday 
@KieranD 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Chanelr (8/3/20)

Wishing you a very Happy Birthday 
@KieranD
Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## vicTor (8/3/20)

happy birthday

@KieranD

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Resistance (8/3/20)

Happy Birthday 
@KieranD
Have an awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ddk1979 (8/3/20)

@KieranD
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Dubz (9/3/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Gersh 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/3/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Gersh 

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Willyza (9/3/20)

@Gersh

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## vicTor (9/3/20)

happy birthday

@Gersh

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Room Fogger (9/3/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Gersh 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (9/3/20)

Happy Birthday @Gersh



​

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Chanelr (9/3/20)

Happy Birthday
@Gersh
Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Resistance (9/3/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Gersh
Have an Awesome Day!!!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ddk1979 (9/3/20)

@Gersh
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## hot.chillie35 (9/3/20)

Happy Belated Birthday

@KieranD

Hope u had a super day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## hot.chillie35 (9/3/20)

Happy Birthday 

@Gersh

Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## ARYANTO (9/3/20)

Happy Birthday
@Gersh
Hope it was a great day !

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Dubz (10/3/20)

Happy Birthday 
@G3RRI3 
@Kirsty101 
@MoeWaseem 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/3/20)

Happy Birthday 
@G3RRI3 
@Kirsty101 
@MoeWaseem 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor (10/3/20)

happy birthday

@G3RRI3 
@Kirsty101 
@MoeWaseem

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (10/3/20)

Happy Birthday 
@G3RRI3
@Kirsty101
@MoeWaseem

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger (10/3/20)

Happy Birthday 
@G3RRI3 
@Kirsty101 
@MoeWaseem 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (10/3/20)

Happy Birthday

@G3RRI3
@Kirsty101
@MoeWaseem

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO (10/3/20)

Good morning and Happy Birthday 
@G3RRI3
@Kirsty101
@MoeWaseem
Have an awesome day !

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO (10/3/20)

Happy 80 th birthday to Chuck , he is not a vaper but if he did he would have used Madupi's stack as a mech .

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Chanelr (10/3/20)

Happy Birthday
@G3RRI3
@Kirsty101
@MoeWaseem
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## ddk1979 (10/3/20)

@G3RRI3
@Kirsty101
@MoeWaseem
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (10/3/20)

Happy Birthday
@G3RRI3
@Kirsty101
@MoeWaseem
@Chuck Norris (exempted member)
Hope you had an Awesome Day!!!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Dubz (11/3/20)

Happy Birthday 
@DARK KNIGHT 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/3/20)

Happy Birthday 
@DARK KNIGHT

May you have a awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (11/3/20)

Happy Birthday @DARK KNIGHT

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## vicTor (11/3/20)

happy birthday

@DARK KNIGHT

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Willyza (11/3/20)

@DARK KNIGHT

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Room Fogger (11/3/20)

Happy Birthday 
@DARK KNIGHT 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (11/3/20)

Happy Birthday @DARK KNIGHT

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## Chanelr (11/3/20)

Happy Birthday 
@DARK KNIGHT
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ddk1979 (11/3/20)

@DARK KNIGHT
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ARYANTO (11/3/20)

@DARK KNIGHT
Happy birthday , all the best for the next year .

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Resistance (11/3/20)

Happy Birthday 
@DARK KNIGHT
Have an Awesome Day!!!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (12/3/20)

A very special birthday wish to @GSM500 - my ADV master 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## hot.chillie35 (12/3/20)

Happy Belated Birthday 

@G3RRI3
@Kirsty101
@MoeWaseem
@DARK KNIGHT

Hope u all had a Super Fantastic Day!!!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## Chanelr (12/3/20)

Wishing you a very happy birthday
@GSM500
Have a fantastic day

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (12/3/20)

happy birthday

@GSM500

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (12/3/20)

Happy Birthday 
@GSM500 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cornelius (12/3/20)

Happy birthday

@GSM500

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (12/3/20)

Happy Birthday @GSM500!

Reactions: Like 10 | Funny 1


----------



## Willyza (12/3/20)

@GSM500

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## GSM500 (12/3/20)

Thanks Everyone.....

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/3/20)

Happy Birthday
@GSM500 
May you have a super awesome day

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (12/3/20)

@GSM500
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## MoeWaseem (12/3/20)

Happy birthday 
@GSM500 
Hope you have an awesome day

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (12/3/20)

Happy Birthday @GSM500 have a pied Piper day!!!

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## alex1501 (12/3/20)

Happy birthday @GSM500,


and many more to come.

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (12/3/20)

Happy birthday @GSM500 ! I hope you’re having an awesome one.

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (12/3/20)

@GSM500
Mix and pipe away into another year 
we are behind you with a cheer
Happy birthday!

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## GSM500 (12/3/20)

Thanks again to everyone for the birthday wishes. Had a great day! 

Until my TV got taken out by lightning while I was watching. 

Can you believe it.... What are the chances

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6


----------



## Resistance (12/3/20)

GSM500 said:


> Thanks again to everyone for the birthday wishes. Had a great day!
> 
> Until my TV got taken out by lightning while I was watching.
> 
> Can you believe it.... What are the chances


Sorry about the tv,but hope the day was good apart from that.

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (13/3/20)

Happy Birthday 
@LeonO 
@Shakez 
@Skwij 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/3/20)

Happy Birthday 
@LeonO 
@Shakez 
@Skwij 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## vicTor (13/3/20)

happy birthday

@LeonO 
@Shakez 
@Skwij

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (13/3/20)

Happy Friday the 13th Birthday!
@LeonO 
@Shakez 
@Skwij

Reactions: Like 10 | Funny 2


----------



## Chanelr (13/3/20)

Happy Birthday 
@LeonO
@Shakez
@Skwij
Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Room Fogger (13/3/20)

Happy Birthday 
@LeonO 
@Shakez 
@Skwij 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (13/3/20)

Happy Birthday

@LeonO
@Shakez
@Skwij

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Resistance (13/3/20)

Happy Birthday 
@LeonO
@Shakez
@Skwij
Have an Awesome Day!!!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## ddk1979 (13/3/20)

@LeonO
@Shakez
@Skwij
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ARYANTO (13/3/20)

Happy birthday
@LeonO
@Shakez
@Skwij
there is a whole weekend to celebrate
ain't that great !

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## hot.chillie35 (13/3/20)

Happy Belated Birthday

@GSM500 

Hope u had a Great Day yesterday

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (13/3/20)

Happy Birthday 

@LeonO
@Shakez
@Skwij

Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10 | Funny 1


----------



## GSM500 (13/3/20)

Happy birthday to
@LeonO
@Shakez
@Skwij
Hope you had a smashing day

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Dubz (14/3/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Iby 
@Jono90 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/3/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Iby 
@Jono90 

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## vicTor (14/3/20)

happy birthday

@Iby 
@Jono90

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Resistance (14/3/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Iby
@Jono90
Have a good day

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Willyza (14/3/20)

@Iby
@Jono90

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## hot.chillie35 (14/3/20)

Happy Birthday 

@Iby
@Jono90

Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## alex1501 (14/3/20)

Happy Birthday @Jono90 @Iby


and have a great day.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Chanelr (14/3/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Iby
@Jono90
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Room Fogger (14/3/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Iby 
@Jono90 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (14/3/20)

Happy Birthday

@Iby
@Jono90

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ARYANTO (14/3/20)

@Iby
@Jono90

bring on the beer 
time for cheer
beginning another year

Happy birthday !

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## ARYANTO (14/3/20)

@Iby
@Jono90

bring on the beer 
time for cheer
beginning another year

Happy birthday !

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## alex1501 (14/3/20)

ARYANTO said:


> @Iby
> @Jono90
> 
> bring on the beer
> ...





ARYANTO said:


> @Iby
> @Jono90
> 
> bring on the beer
> ...



No more beer, I'm already seeing double and it's not even 10am.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 5


----------



## ddk1979 (14/3/20)

@Iby
@Jono90
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Dubz (15/3/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Cedrick.James.410 
@Timmy 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/3/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Cedrick.James.410 
@Timmy 

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## SAVaper (15/3/20)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Cedrick.James.410 
@Timmy


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Room Fogger (15/3/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Cedrick.James.410 
@Timmy 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Willyza (15/3/20)

@Cedrick.James.410
@Timmy

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (15/3/20)

Happy Birthday 

@Cedrick.James.410
@Timmy

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ARYANTO (15/3/20)

@Timmy
@Cedrick.James.410
Happy birthday gents
enjoy your day .

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## vicTor (15/3/20)

happy birthday

@Cedrick.James.410 
@Timmy

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## ddk1979 (15/3/20)

@Cedrick.James.410
@Timmy
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Chanelr (15/3/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Cedrick.James.410
@Timmy
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Resistance (15/3/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Cedrick.James.410
@Timmy
Have an Awesome Day!!!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## hot.chillie35 (15/3/20)

Happy Birthday 

@Cedrick.James.410
@Timmy

Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Dubz (16/3/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Ash.dbn 
@Hooked 
@mmotala 
@Shufflemau5 
@TiaanHarmse 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/3/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Ash.dbn 
@Hooked 
@mmotala 
@Shufflemau5 
@TiaanHarmse 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## vicTor (16/3/20)

happy birthday

@Ash.dbn 
@Hooked 
@mmotala 
@Shufflemau5 
@TiaanHarmse

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ARYANTO (16/3/20)

To a great friend and Ecigssa's first lady !
@Hooked
Happy birthday to you , best wishes and may you enjoy another 366 day
journey 'round the sun .

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ARYANTO (16/3/20)

@Ash.dbn
@mmotala
@Shufflemau5
@TiaanHarmse
Congrats - enjoy your birthday !

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Room Fogger (16/3/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Ash.dbn 
@Hooked 
@mmotala 
@Shufflemau5 
@TiaanHarmse 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (16/3/20)

Happy Happy
@Ash.dbn 
@Hooked 
@mmotala 
@Shufflemau5 
@TiaanHarmse 
May you have a wonderful Corona-Free birthday!
A very special birthday to our local Coffeeholic, @Hooked, may you have a super special day!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## SAVaper (16/3/20)

Good morning and happy birthday to 
@Ash.dbn 
@Hooked 
@mmotala 
@Shufflemau5 
@TiaanHarmse


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## alex1501 (16/3/20)

@Hooked @Ash.dbn @mmotala @Shufflemau5 @TiaanHarmse


May you have the best one so far.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Hooked (16/3/20)

ARYANTO said:


> To a great friend and Ecigssa's first lady !
> @Hooked
> Happy birthday to you , best wishes and may you enjoy another 366 day
> journey 'round the sun .



Awwww thank you so much @ARYANTO!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Hooked (16/3/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Happy Happy
> @Ash.dbn
> @Hooked
> @mmotala
> ...



Thank you so much @Dela Rey Steyn!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (16/3/20)

Happy Birthday

@Ash.dbn
@Hooked
@mmotala
@Shufflemau5
@TiaanHarmse

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## TiaanHarmse (16/3/20)

thanks All for the wishes, truly a great community we are a part of.  !!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## Chanelr (16/3/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Ash.dbn
@mmotala
@Shufflemau5
@TiaanHarmse

And a supersized birthday wish to the special lady @Hooked 

Have a great day

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## ddk1979 (16/3/20)

@Ash.dbn
@Hooked - special birthday wishes to you and thanks for all your contributions 
@mmotala
@Shufflemau5
@TiaanHarmse
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Silver (16/3/20)

Happy birthday 

@Ash.dbn 
@mmotala 
@Shufflemau5 
@TiaanHarmse 

Have a great day and year ahead!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Silver (16/3/20)

I want to give a special birthday wish to @Hooked !

May you have a lovely day and a superb year ahead

Thanks for all you do here on the forum @Hooked. Members like you have made this forum rock ! 

I appreciate all your efforts on marketing the competitions and for having tried out and reviewed the most coffee vapes of anyone I know.  And sharing all the insight with us!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## JurgensSt (16/3/20)

Happy Birthday 

@Ash.dbn
@mmotala
@Shufflemau5
@TiaanHarmse

And a special birthday wish to @Hooked 

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Grand Guru (16/3/20)

A special

@Hooked !

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Resistance (16/3/20)

@Ash.dbn
@Hooked
@mmotala
@Shufflemau5
@TiaanHarmse
Have an Awesome Day!!!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Hooked (16/3/20)

Silver said:


> I want to give a special birthday wish to @Hooked !
> 
> May you have a lovely day and a superb year ahead
> 
> ...



Ahhh geez thank you so much @Silver!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Hooked (16/3/20)

Thank you to all my dear forum friends for your birthday wishes! You rocked my day!

@Dubz, @MrGSmokeFree, @vicTor , @ARYANTO , @Room Fogger , @Dela Rey Steyn , @SAVaper, @alex1501 , @Grand Guru , @JurgensSt , @Silver , @ddk1979

I hope I haven't left anyone out. If I did I'm so sorry!

Oops I did - I saw your post only now @Chanelr!!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6


----------



## Hooked (16/3/20)

Chanelr said:


> Happy Birthday
> @Ash.dbn
> @mmotala
> @Shufflemau5
> ...



Awwww thank you so much @Chanelr!!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Kuhlkatz (16/3/20)

Happy Birthday @Ash.dbn , @mmotala , @Shufflemau5 , @TiaanHarmse and our local coffee connoisseur , @Hooked 

I Hope you had a great day. Best wishes for a great year ahead to all of you !

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## hot.chillie35 (17/3/20)

Happy Belated Birthday

@Ash.dbn
@Hooked
@mmotala
@Shufflemau5
@TiaanHarmse

Hope you guys had an awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Hooked (17/3/20)

Thank you @Kuhlkatz and @hot.chillie35 !

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Dubz (18/3/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Roodt 
@Yoda 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/3/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Roodt 
@Yoda 

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## JurgensSt (18/3/20)

Happy Birthday 


@Roodt 
@Yoda 

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Chanelr (18/3/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Roodt
@Yoda
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## SAVaper (18/3/20)

Good morning and happy birthday to 
@Roodt 
@Yoda

Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (18/3/20)

Happy Happy Birthday 
@Roodt
@Yoda
Have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## vicTor (18/3/20)

happy birthday

@Roodt 
@Yoda

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Room Fogger (18/3/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Roodt 
@Yoda 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Willyza (18/3/20)

@Roodt
@Yoda

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ARYANTO (18/3/20)

@Roodt
@Yoda
Happy birthday , enjoy !

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ddk1979 (18/3/20)

@Roodt
@Yoda
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Resistance (18/3/20)

NewHappy Birthday 
@Roodt
@Yoda
Have an Awesome Birthday!!!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## hot.chillie35 (19/3/20)

Happy Belated Birthday

@Roodt
@Yoda

Hope ur day was Awesome!!!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## ARYANTO (19/3/20)

no future vapers born in the past
very quiet day in general.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (20/3/20)

Today's birthdays are limited to a few dormant members , so , only non-birthday people are going to have a braai.
It is Friday , enough to celebrate anyway .

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Dubz (21/3/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Acidkill 
@joshua.greek 
@Joshua_cohen 
@li0n_za
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/3/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Acidkill 
@joshua.greek 
@Joshua_cohen 
@li0n_za

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## SAVaper (21/3/20)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Acidkill 
@joshua.greek 
@Joshua_cohen 
@li0n_za


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Willyza (21/3/20)

@Acidkill
@joshua.greek
@Joshua_cohen
@li0n_za

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## vicTor (21/3/20)

happy birthday

@Acidkill 
@joshua.greek 
@Joshua_cohen 
@li0n_za

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## JurgensSt (21/3/20)

Happy birthday



@Acidkill 
@joshua.greek 
@Joshua_cohen 
@li0n_za

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Resistance (21/3/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Acidkill
@joshua.greek
@Joshua_cohen
@li0n_za
Have an Awesome Day!!!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Room Fogger (21/3/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Acidkill 
@joshua.greek 
@Joshua_cohen 
@li0n_za
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ARYANTO (21/3/20)

YEEEE! we have birthday people again ..
well, happy birthday
happy human rights day 
and sommer happy belated St Patric's day too
@Acidkill
@joshua.greek
@Joshua_cohen
@li0n_za

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Chanelr (21/3/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Acidkill
@joshua.greek
@Joshua_cohen
@li0n_za
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (21/3/20)

Happy Birthday

@Acidkill
@joshua.greek
@Joshua_cohen
@li0n_za

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## hot.chillie35 (21/3/20)

Happy Birthday 

@Acidkill
@joshua.greek
@Joshua_cohen
@li0n_za

Have a super awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ddk1979 (21/3/20)

@Acidkill
@joshua.greek
@Joshua_cohen
@li0n_za
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Dubz (22/3/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Raees 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/3/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Raees 

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## SAVaper (22/3/20)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Raees


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Willyza (22/3/20)

@Raees

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## vicTor (22/3/20)

happy birthday

@Raees

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Room Fogger (22/3/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Raees 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## ARYANTO (22/3/20)

..AAAAnd good morning from a wet Johannesburg ,@Raees
May you have a splendid day , enjoy your year , all the best .

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Chanelr (22/3/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Raees
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ddk1979 (22/3/20)

@Raees
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Resistance (22/3/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Raees
Have an Awesome Birthday!!!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## hot.chillie35 (22/3/20)

Happy Birthday 

@Raees

Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Dubz (23/3/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Adephi 
@Yaqub 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/3/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Adephi 
@Yaqub 

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## vicTor (23/3/20)

happy birthday

@Adephi 
@Yaqub

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Grand Guru (23/3/20)

Happy Birthday @Adephi and @Yaqub. May you have a brilliant day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Timwis (23/3/20)

Happy Birthday

@Adephi , @Yaqub

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Adephi (23/3/20)

Dubz said:


> Happy Birthday
> @Adephi
> @Yaqub
> Have a super day!



Crap is that today?

I honestly forgot. This last week has been something else..

Well thank you everybody! Will have a cold one later on.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## Chanelr (23/3/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Adephi
@Yaqub
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Room Fogger (23/3/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Adephi 
@Yaqub 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## JurgensSt (23/3/20)

Happy Birthday 

@Adephi
@Yaqub

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Hooked (23/3/20)

Happy birthday @Adephi! Have a vaping good day

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## SAVaper (23/3/20)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Adephi 
@Yaqub


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## alex1501 (23/3/20)

Happy birthday to @Adephi and @Yaqub

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (23/3/20)

Happy Birthday 

@Adephi
@Yaqub

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Willyza (23/3/20)

@Adephi
@Yaqub

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ddk1979 (23/3/20)

@Adephi
@Yaqub
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ARYANTO (23/3/20)

@Adephi - Congratulations my knowledgeable friend , hope you had a pleasant day .
@Yaqub - Happy birthday - bit late but -enjoy !

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Resistance (23/3/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Adephi
@Yaqub
Hope you had an Awesome Day this far, enjoy the rest!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Dubz (24/3/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Dewald 
@OnePowerfulCorsa 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## vicTor (24/3/20)

happy birthday

@Dewald 
@OnePowerfulCorsa

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/3/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Dewald 
@OnePowerfulCorsa 

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Chanelr (24/3/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Dewald
@OnePowerfulCorsa
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## SAVaper (24/3/20)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Dewald 
@OnePowerfulCorsa


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## alex1501 (24/3/20)

Happy Birthday @OnePowerfulCorsa @Dewald

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## JurgensSt (24/3/20)

Happy Birthday 

@Dewald
@OnePowerfulCorsa

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Willyza (24/3/20)

@Dewald
@OnePowerfulCorsa

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Resistance (24/3/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Dewald
@OnePowerfulCorsa
Have an Awesome Birthday!!!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Room Fogger (24/3/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Dewald 
@OnePowerfulCorsa 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (24/3/20)

Happy belated Birthday to @Yaqub !
Happy Birthday
@Dewald
@OnePowerfulCorsa
Hope you have a great day!

Sorry I missed it yesterday @Adephi !

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (24/3/20)

@Dewald
@OnePowerfulCorsa
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (24/3/20)

Happy Birthday 

@Dewald
@OnePowerfulCorsa

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## hot.chillie35 (24/3/20)

Happy Belated Birthday

@Yaqub

And a special Belated Birthday Shout Out to @Adephi !!!!

Have a super awesome day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## hot.chillie35 (24/3/20)

Happy Birthday 

@Dewald

@OnePowerfulCorsa

Have a great day!!!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ARYANTO (24/3/20)

@Dewald - Happy Birthday
@OnePowerfulCorsa - Bro revv that Corsa for another year , congratulations .

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Dubz (25/3/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Evie 1989 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/3/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Evie 1989 

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11 | Agree 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (25/3/20)

Happy Birthday 

@Evie 1989

Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11 | Agree 1


----------



## Resistance (25/3/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Evie 1989
Have an Awesome Day!!!

Reactions: Like 11 | Agree 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (25/3/20)

Happy Birthday @Evie 1989

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## SAVaper (25/3/20)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Evie 1989

Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11 | Agree 1


----------



## Chanelr (25/3/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Evie 1989
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 11 | Agree 1


----------



## alex1501 (25/3/20)

Happy Birthday @Evie 1989

Reactions: Like 11 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (25/3/20)

Belated Happy Birthday @OnePowerfulCorsa and @Dewald !

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1


----------



## Willyza (25/3/20)

@Evie 1989

Reactions: Like 11 | Agree 1


----------



## vicTor (25/3/20)

happy birthday

@Evie 1989

Reactions: Like 9 | Agree 1


----------



## Room Fogger (25/3/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Evie 1989 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11 | Agree 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (25/3/20)

Happy Birthday @Evie 1989 !!! Hope you have a stunner of a day!

Reactions: Like 10 | Agree 1


----------



## Evie 1989 (25/3/20)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> Happy Birthday
> @Evie 1989
> 
> May you have an awesome day!


Thanks so so much

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## Evie 1989 (25/3/20)

hot.chillie35 said:


> Happy Birthday
> 
> @Evie 1989
> 
> ...


Thank you

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Evie 1989 (25/3/20)

Willyza said:


> View attachment 192873
> 
> @Evie 1989


Thanks so much

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Evie 1989 (25/3/20)

alex1501 said:


> Happy Birthday @Evie 1989
> View attachment 192867


Thank you so much!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Evie 1989 (25/3/20)

SAVaper said:


> Good morning and happy birthday to
> @Evie 1989
> 
> Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk


Thanks so much

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Evie 1989 (25/3/20)

Resistance said:


> Happy Birthday
> @Evie 1989
> Have an Awesome Day!!!


Thank you

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## ddk1979 (25/3/20)

@Evie 1989
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 10 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Evie 1989 (25/3/20)

ddk1979 said:


> View attachment 192876
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks so much

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Evie 1989 (25/3/20)

Room Fogger said:


> Happy Birthday
> @Evie 1989
> Have a super day!


Thank you :

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## ARYANTO (25/3/20)

@Evie 1989 
Hope it was a beautiful day for you, wish you many more and save some b/day cake for lockdown.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Dubz (26/3/20)

Happy Birthday 
@JonnoD 
@jprossouw 
@OmnipotentVaping 
@Timwis 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/3/20)

Happy Birthday 
@JonnoD 
@jprossouw 
@OmnipotentVaping 
@Timwis 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Willyza (26/3/20)

@JonnoD
@jprossouw
@OmnipotentVaping
@Timwis

Reactions: Like 10 | Dislike 1


----------



## SAVaper (26/3/20)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@JonnoD 
@jprossouw 
@OmnipotentVaping 
@Timwis


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Silver (26/3/20)

Happy birthday for yesterday @Evie 1989 !
Hope you had a good day
Wishing you all the best for the year ahead

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## ARYANTO (26/3/20)

@JonnoD
@jprossouw
@OmnipotentVaping
Happy birthday.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Silver (26/3/20)

Happy birthday 

@JonnoD 
@jprossouw 
@OmnipotentVaping 

And a special birthday wish to UK based @Timwis. Thank you Tim for all your tireless efforts in reviewing so many products and sharing your insights with us - and also for taking part in the discussions

Hope you all have a great day and year ahead

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr (26/3/20)

Happy Birthday 
@JonnoD
@jprossouw
@OmnipotentVaping
@Timwis
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## JurgensSt (26/3/20)

Happy Birthday 

@JonnoD
@jprossouw
@OmnipotentVaping
@Timwis



Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## alex1501 (26/3/20)

Happy Birthday @JonnoD @jprossouw 


 @OmnipotentVaping @Timwis

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## hot.chillie35 (26/3/20)

Happy Birthday 

@JonnoD
@jprossouw
@OmnipotentVaping
@Timwis

Have an Awesome Day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (26/3/20)

Happy Birthday

@JonnoD
@jprossouw
@OmnipotentVaping
@Timwis

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Room Fogger (26/3/20)

Happy Birthday 
@JonnoD 
@jprossouw 
@OmnipotentVaping 
 Have a super day! 
Special birthday wishes for 
@Timwis 
 Have a super UK birthday!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## vicTor (26/3/20)

happy birthday

@JonnoD
@jprossouw
@OmnipotentVaping
@Timwis

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## ddk1979 (26/3/20)

@JonnoD
@jprossouw
@OmnipotentVaping
@Timwis
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Resistance (26/3/20)

Happy Birthday 
@JonnoD
@jprossouw
@OmnipotentVaping
@Timwis
Hope you had an Awesome Day this far. Enjoy the what's left of it!!!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Grand Guru (26/3/20)

A very happy birthday @Timwis. I hope you had a brilliant day!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Timwis (26/3/20)

Grand Guru said:


> A very happy birthday @Timwis. I hope you had a brilliant day!


Thanks for all birthday wishes and i'm a night owl so just going to crack open my honey JD i got from supermarket today!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 7


----------



## Dubz (27/3/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Beserker786 
@kimbo 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## SAVaper (27/3/20)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Beserker786 
@kimbo


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/3/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Beserker786 
@kimbo 

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## JurgensSt (27/3/20)

Happy Birthday

@Beserker786 
@kimbo 

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Willyza (27/3/20)

@Beserker786
@kimbo

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Silver (27/3/20)

Happy birthday to 

@Beserker786 

And to a very special long time member, @kimbo !
Hope you doing well @kimbo 

Have a great day and wishing you all the best for the year ahead

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ARYANTO (27/3/20)

Happy Birthday children of Africa ,
@Beserker786
@kimbo
Have a good one , hope ''they'' bought your cake yesterday ?

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## vicTor (27/3/20)

happy birthday

@Beserker786 
@kimbo

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## alex1501 (27/3/20)

Happy Birthday @kimbo @Beserker786

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Room Fogger (27/3/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Beserker786 
@kimbo 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (27/3/20)

Happy Birthday

@Beserker786
@kimbo

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Chanelr (27/3/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Beserker786
@kimbo
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Resistance (27/3/20)

Happy Birthday
@Beserker786
@kimbo
Have an Awesome Birthday!!!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## hot.chillie35 (27/3/20)

Happy Birthday 

@Beserker786
@kimbo

Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ddk1979 (27/3/20)

@Beserker786
@kimbo
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Dubz (28/3/20)

Happy Birthday 
@MrDeedz 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (28/3/20)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@MrDeedz


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/3/20)

Happy Birthday 
@MrDeedz 

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (28/3/20)

Happy birthday @MrDeedz. Have yourself an awesome _*day!

*_

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (28/3/20)

Happy Birthday 
@MrDeedz 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (28/3/20)

@MrDeedz

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## alex1501 (28/3/20)

Happy Birthday @MrDeedz

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (28/3/20)

happy birthday

@MrDeedz

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt (28/3/20)

Happy birthday



@MrDeedz

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (28/3/20)

Happy birthday , have a pleasant day .
@MrDeedz

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr (28/3/20)

Wishing you a very Happy Birthday 
@MrDeedz
Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (28/3/20)

Happy Birthday 
@MrDeedz
Have an Awesome Day!!!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (28/3/20)

Happy Birthday @MrDeedz 

Have a great one!

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (28/3/20)

@MrDeedz
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (28/3/20)

Happy birthday @
Hope you have had a super day and wishing you well for the year ahead

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (29/3/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Damienj 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/3/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Damienj 

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## SAVaper (29/3/20)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Damienj


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Room Fogger (29/3/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Damienj 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ARYANTO (29/3/20)

@Damienj
Enjoy your birthday ,although it's quiet, don't start a riot !

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Resistance (29/3/20)

@Damienj 
Happy Birthday, have an Awesome Day!!!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Willyza (29/3/20)

@Damienj

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## JurgensSt (29/3/20)

Happy Birthday

@Damienj 

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## vicTor (29/3/20)

happy birthday

@Damienj

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Chanelr (29/3/20)

Very Happy Birthday to you
@Damienj
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (29/3/20)

Happy Birthday @Damienj

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ddk1979 (29/3/20)

@Damienj
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## leila_mcdonald (29/3/20)

Happy birthday everyone

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## ARYANTO (30/3/20)

Hie hie- in 20 year's time we will definitely have vapers to congratulate on their birthday ...

Reactions: Like 7 | Funny 4


----------



## Dubz (31/3/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Muzzy 
@Paul33 
@The Steve 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (31/3/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Muzzy 
@Paul33 
@The Steve 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (31/3/20)

@Muzzy
@Paul33
@The Steve

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (31/3/20)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Muzzy 
@Paul33 
@The Steve


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (31/3/20)

@Muzzy
@Paul33 May you have a good one Mr Mix still like your RY4
@The Steve
Congratulations to you all .

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (31/3/20)

@Muzzy
@Paul33
@The Steve
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (31/3/20)

Have an awesome birthday @Paul33 !

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## alex1501 (31/3/20)

Happy Birthday @Paul33 @The Steve @Muzzy

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt (31/3/20)

Happy Birthday
@Paul33
@The Steve
@Muzzy


Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (31/3/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Muzzy 
@Paul33 
@The Steve 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (31/3/20)

Happy Birthday

@Muzzy
@Paul33
@The Steve

I hope that you can all have a great birthday despite the lockdown.

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (31/3/20)

happy birthday

@Muzzy 
@Paul33 
@The Steve

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (31/3/20)

ARYANTO said:


> @Muzzy
> @Paul33 May you have a good one Mr Mix still like your RY4
> @The Steve
> Congratulations to you all .


Thanks @ARYANTO 

appreciate it bud

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Paul33 (31/3/20)

Grand Guru said:


> Have an awesome birthday @Paul33 !


Thanks bud. Gonna potjie just now to celebrate

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance (31/3/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Muzzy
@Paul33
@The Steve
Have an Awesome Day!


Paul33 said:


> Thanks bud. Gonna potjie just now to celebrate


Pics or it didn't happen!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (31/3/20)

Resistance said:


> Happy Birthday
> @Muzzy
> @Paul33
> @The Steve
> ...



there’s 2kg of chicken somewhere under all that

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Chanelr (31/3/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Muzzy
@Paul33
@The Steve
Have a super day

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (31/3/20)

Happy birthday 

@Muzzy , @The Steve 

And a special wish to @Paul33 !!

Hope you had a good day
All the best !

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (31/3/20)

Silver said:


> Happy birthday
> 
> @Muzzy , @The Steve
> 
> ...


Thanks so much @Silver 

it was a really chilled lockdown birthday

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Dubz (1/4/20)

Happy Birthday 
@moey1484 
@Yagya 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## SAVaper (1/4/20)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@moey1484 
@Yagya


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/4/20)

Happy Birthday 
@moey1484 
@Yagya 

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Willyza (1/4/20)

@moey1484
@Yagya

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## JurgensSt (1/4/20)

Happy Birthday

@moey1484 
@Yagya

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## ARYANTO (1/4/20)

It's not a joke -
Happy birthday to the following ppl:
@moey1484
@Yagya
enjoy the day , hoped somebody baked you a cake .

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## vicTor (1/4/20)

happy birthday

@moey1484 
@Yagya

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Chanelr (1/4/20)

Happy Birthday 
@moey1484
@Yagya
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (1/4/20)

Happy Birthday @moey1484

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (1/4/20)

Happy Birthday @Yagya

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Room Fogger (1/4/20)

Happy Birthday 
@moey1484 
@Yagya 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ddk1979 (1/4/20)

@moey1484
@Yagya
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Resistance (1/4/20)

Paul33 said:


> there’s 2kg of chicken somewhere under all that
> View attachment 193227


 2kg chicken locked down somewhere.AweSome!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Resistance (1/4/20)

Happy Birthday 
@moey1484
@Yagya
Have an Awesome Day!!!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Dubz (2/4/20)

Happy Birthday 
@johan 
@youngminga 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/4/20)

Happy Birthday 
@johan 
@youngminga 

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## alex1501 (2/4/20)

Happy Birthday @johan @youngminga

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr (2/4/20)

Happy Birthday 
@johan
@youngminga
Have an awesome day

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (2/4/20)

Happy Birthday to:
@johan
@youngminga
Have a good one .

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt (2/4/20)

Happy Birthday 

@johan
@youngminga

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (2/4/20)

happy birthday

@johan 
@youngminga

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (2/4/20)

Happy Birthday

@johan
@youngminga

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (2/4/20)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@johan 
@youngminga


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (2/4/20)

@johan
@youngminga

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (2/4/20)

Happy Birthday 
@johan 
@youngminga 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (2/4/20)

@johan
@youngminga
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (2/4/20)

Happy Birthday 
@johan
@youngminga
Have an Awesome Day!!!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (2/4/20)

Happy Birthday 

@johan
@youngminga

Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (3/4/20)

Happy Birthday 
@DanTheMan 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/4/20)

Happy Birthday 
@DanTheMan 

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## alex1501 (3/4/20)

Happy Birthday @DanTheMan 


 and many more to follow

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Silver (3/4/20)

Happy birthday for yesterday @johan 

Sorry I missed it

Johan is a special long time member who is now based in Ireland
I fondly remember all the good times in the early days when we were all discovering this new vaping hobby.

Had a good day @johan - wishing you all the best

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (3/4/20)

@DanTheMan

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## vicTor (3/4/20)

happy birthday

@DanTheMan

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## ARYANTO (3/4/20)

@DanTheMan
Wishing you a happy birthday 
may all good come your way 
We all have an extended ''stay''
hope you have time to play.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Room Fogger (3/4/20)

Happy Birthday 
@DanTheMan 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (3/4/20)

Happy Birthday @DanTheMan

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Chanelr (3/4/20)

Happy Birthday 
@DanTheMan
Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## ddk1979 (3/4/20)

@DanTheMan
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Resistance (3/4/20)

Happy Birthday 
@DanTheMan
Have an Awesome Day!!!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## hot.chillie35 (3/4/20)

Happy Birthday 

@DanTheMan

Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Dubz (4/4/20)

Happy Birthday 
@koos7234 
@Rayzor 
@Saintjie 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/4/20)

Happy Birthday 
@koos7234 
@Rayzor 
@Saintjie 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (4/4/20)

Happy Birthday

@koos7234
@Rayzor
@Saintjie

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Room Fogger (4/4/20)

Happy Birthday 
@koos7234 
@Rayzor 
@Saintjie 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## vicTor (4/4/20)

happy birthday

@koos7234 
@Rayzor 
@Saintjie

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## alex1501 (4/4/20)

Happy Birthday @Saintjie @koos7234 @Rayzor

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Willyza (4/4/20)

@koos7234
@Rayzor
@Saintjie

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Chanelr (4/4/20)

Happy Birthday 
@koos7234
@Rayzor
@Saintjie
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Grand Guru (4/4/20)

Happy Birthday to you guys and have yourselves an awesome day!
@koos7234
@Rayzor
@Saintjie

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ARYANTO (4/4/20)

Happy Birthday to you all !
@koos7234
@Rayzor
@Saintjie 
Enjoy , hope you stashed enough beer for a party ?

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Resistance (4/4/20)

Happy Birthday 
@koos7234
@Rayzor
@Saintjie
Have an Awesome Day!!!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ddk1979 (4/4/20)

@koos7234
@Rayzor
@Saintjie
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## hot.chillie35 (4/4/20)

Happy Birthday

@koos7234
@Rayzor
@Saintjie

Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ARYANTO (5/4/20)

No future vapers born today in the past .

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Willyza (5/4/20)

Give it 9 months from now 
give or take 3 weeks

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 8


----------



## Dubz (6/4/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Adam.R 
@Leap 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/4/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Adam.R 
@Leap 

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## alex1501 (6/4/20)

Happy Birthday @Adam.R @Leap

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Chanelr (6/4/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Adam.R
@Leap
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Willyza (6/4/20)

@Adam.R
@Leap

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (6/4/20)

Happy Birthday @Adam.R

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (6/4/20)

Happy Birthday @Leap

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## vicTor (6/4/20)

happy birthday

@Adam.R 
@Leap

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## ARYANTO (6/4/20)

@Adam.R
@Leap
Congratulations , and happy Monday too

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Room Fogger (6/4/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Adam.R 
@Leap 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Resistance (6/4/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Adam.R
@Leap
Have an Awesome Day!!!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ddk1979 (6/4/20)

@Adam.R
@Leap
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Dubz (7/4/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Matuka 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/4/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Matuka 

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Silver (7/4/20)

Happy birthday @Matuka 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## alex1501 (7/4/20)

Happy Birthday @Matuka   


 and many more to come.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Chanelr (7/4/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Matuka
Have an awesome day

Reactions: Like 10 | Agree 1


----------



## Room Fogger (7/4/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Matuka 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## vicTor (7/4/20)

happy birthday

@Matuka

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (7/4/20)

Happy Birthday @Matuka

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ARYANTO (7/4/20)

Happy Birthday
Have a great day 
@Matuka

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Resistance (7/4/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Matuka
Have an Awesome Birthday!!!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ddk1979 (7/4/20)

@Matuka
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Stranger (7/4/20)

Lock down birthdays must be the best, so much emotional blackmail opportunity.

Happy birthday.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## hot.chillie35 (7/4/20)

Happy Birthday 

@Matuka

Hope u had an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Dubz (8/4/20)

Happy Birthday 
@jbcoleman 
@Rude Rudi 
@witblits_ 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/4/20)

Happy Birthday 
@jbcoleman 
@Rude Rudi 
@witblits_ 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Room Fogger (8/4/20)

Happy Birthday 
@jbcoleman 
@Rude Rudi 
@witblits_ 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Grand Guru (8/4/20)

Happy Birthday! @jbcoleman @Rude Rudi @witblits_

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Chanelr (8/4/20)

Happy Birthday 
@jbcoleman
@witblits_

And a massive birthday wish to @Rude Rudi

Have a great day

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## alex1501 (8/4/20)

Happy Birthday @Rude Rudi @witblits_ @jbcoleman 


 Best wishes and many more to come.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ARYANTO (8/4/20)

@jbcoleman
@Rude Rudi A very special wish to you , thank you for being the master mixer , still loving Cola and 1
@witblits_
Happy birthday , enjoy it !

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Hooked (8/4/20)

Have a vaping good day @Rude Rudi!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (8/4/20)

Happy Birthday @jbcoleman

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (8/4/20)

Wishing you a very Happy Birthday@ Rude Rudi.
Thanks for all the Icee recipes.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (8/4/20)

Happy Birthday @witblits_

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## vicTor (8/4/20)

happy birthday

@jbcoleman 
@Rude Rudi 
@witblits_

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Willyza (8/4/20)

@jbcoleman
@Rude Rudi
@witblits_

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ddk1979 (8/4/20)

@jbcoleman
@Rude Rudi
@witblits_
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Resistance (8/4/20)

Happy Birthday 
@jbcoleman
@Rude Rudi
@witblits_
Have an Awesome Day!!!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Silver (8/4/20)

Happy birthday 

@jbcoleman , @witblits_

And a special wish to @Rude Rudi - thanks Rudi for all your involvement here over the years and for sharing all those deliciously described DIY recipes! 

Hope you had a great day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Dubz (9/4/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Chronix 
@Gadgetboy 
@waja09 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/4/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Chronix 
@Gadgetboy 
@waja09 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Gadgetboy (9/4/20)

Dubz said:


> Happy Birthday
> @Chronix
> @Gadgetboy
> @waja09
> Have a super day!





MrGSmokeFree said:


> Happy Birthday
> @Chronix
> @Gadgetboy
> @waja09
> ...



Thanks Guys.
Kinda sucks having a birthday during lockdown - No Beer, No Braai, no Party..

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/4/20)

Gadgetboy said:


> Thanks Guys.
> Kinda sucks having a birthday during lockdown - No Beer, No Braai, no Party..


No Beer , No Braai, No Party but at least
you have your vape family here to entertain you.

Reactions: Like 8 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Chanelr (9/4/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Chronix
@Gadgetboy
@waja09
Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (9/4/20)

happy birthday

@Chronix 
@Gadgetboy 
@waja09

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## alex1501 (9/4/20)

Happy Birthday @Chronix @Gadgetboy @waja09

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (9/4/20)

Happy Birthday @Chronix @Gadgetboy @waja09

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (9/4/20)

@Chronix
@Gadgetboy
@waja09

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (9/4/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Chronix 
@Gadgetboy 
@waja09 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (9/4/20)

Happy Birthday
@Chronix
@Gadgetboy
@waja09

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (9/4/20)

Happy Birthday , 
@Chronix
@Gadgetboy
@waja09
Unless you can bake , or risk the outside,
there will be no cake today 
in your house you will stay.

Reactions: Like 10 | Funny 1


----------



## Gadgetboy (9/4/20)

ARYANTO said:


> Happy Birthday ,
> @Chronix
> @Gadgetboy
> @waja09
> ...



Thankfully the wife was way ahead of that and bought the stuff to make me a cake.
Ill have CnC today instead of a BnB (Coffee and Cake - Beer and Braai)

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## ddk1979 (9/4/20)

@Chronix
@Gadgetboy
@waja09
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (9/4/20)

Gadgetboy said:


> Thankfully the wife was way ahead of that and bought the stuff to make me a cake.
> Ill have CnC today instead of a BnB (Coffee and Cake - Beer and Braai)


If you can't have beer and cake I guess coffee and cake will have to do!

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1


----------



## Resistance (9/4/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Chronix
@Gadgetboy
@waja09
Have an Awesome Day!!!

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (9/4/20)

Happy Birthday 

@Chronix
@Gadgetboy
@waja09

Have an awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (10/4/20)

Happy Birthday 
@kfonseka 
@Larry 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/4/20)

Happy Birthday 
@kfonseka 
@Larry 

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## SAVaper (10/4/20)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@kfonseka 
@Larry


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Deemo (10/4/20)

Happy Birthday to,
@kfonseka
@Larry
Hope you have a kick ass day.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## alex1501 (10/4/20)

@kfonseka @Larry and have a great day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (10/4/20)

Happy Birthday 

@kfonseka
@Larry

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## vicTor (10/4/20)

happy birthday

@kfonseka 
@Larry

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Room Fogger (10/4/20)

Happy Birthday 
@kfonseka 
@Larry 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Chanelr (10/4/20)

Happy Birthday 
@kfonseka
@Larry
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ARYANTO (10/4/20)

@kfonseka
@Larry
Congratulations ! enjoy your day 
could have said
it's Friday, hooray
but now everyday is Friday

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ddk1979 (10/4/20)

@kfonseka
@Larry
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Resistance (10/4/20)

Happy Birthday 
@kfonseka
@Larry
Have an Awesome Day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Silver (10/4/20)

Happy birthday

@kfonseka 

And to @Larry - long time member here

Hope you had a great day and have a great weekend!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Dubz (11/4/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Christo@26 
@gbuckley 
@Guigeta 
@TrifeDawg17 
@Viper_SA 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/4/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Christo@26 
@gbuckley 
@Guigeta 
@TrifeDawg17 
@Viper_SA 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## SAVaper (11/4/20)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Christo@26 
@gbuckley 
@Guigeta 
@TrifeDawg17 
@Viper_SA


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## alex1501 (11/4/20)

Happy Birthday @Viper_SA @gbuckley @Guigeta


 @Christo@26 @TrifeDawg17

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Grand Guru (11/4/20)

A very happy birthday @Christo@26 @gbuckley @Guigeta @TrifeDawg17 @Viper_SA. Have yourselves a ”Wine”derful day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Resistance (11/4/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Christo@26
@gbuckley
@Guigeta
@TrifeDawg17
@Viper_SA
Have an Awesome Day!!!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Willyza (11/4/20)

@Christo@26
@gbuckley
@Guigeta
@TrifeDawg17
@Viper_SA

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Room Fogger (11/4/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Christo@26 
@gbuckley 
@Guigeta 
@TrifeDawg17 
@Viper_SA 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ARYANTO (11/4/20)

@Christo@26
@gbuckley
@Guigeta
@TrifeDawg17
@Viper_SA
Good morning and happy birthday.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (11/4/20)

Happy Birthday 

@Christo@26
@gbuckley
@Guigeta
@TrifeDawg17
@Viper_SA

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## vicTor (11/4/20)

happy birthday

@Christo@26 
@gbuckley 
@Guigeta 
@TrifeDawg17 
@Viper_SA

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## gbuckley (11/4/20)

Thanks so much Eciggsa fam


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5


----------



## Chanelr (11/4/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Christo@26
@gbuckley
@Guigeta
@TrifeDawg17
@Viper_SA
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ddk1979 (11/4/20)

@Christo@26
@gbuckley
@Guigeta
@TrifeDawg17
@Viper_SA
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Dubz (12/4/20)

Happy Birthday 
@chicco61 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## SAVaper (12/4/20)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@chicco61


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/4/20)

Happy Birthday 
@chicco61 

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Willyza (12/4/20)

@chicco61

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (12/4/20)

Happy Birthday @chicco61

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Chanelr (12/4/20)

Happy Birthday 
@chicco61
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## JurgensSt (12/4/20)

Happy lockdown Birthday


@chicco61

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## chicco61 (12/4/20)

JurgensSt said:


> Happy lockdown Birthday
> 
> 
> @chicco61
> ...


Grazie

Inviato dal mio SM-A105FN utilizzando Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## chicco61 (12/4/20)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Happy Birthday @chicco61
> 
> View attachment 193906


Grazieeee

Inviato dal mio SM-A105FN utilizzando Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## chicco61 (12/4/20)

JurgensSt said:


> Happy lockdown Birthday
> 
> 
> @chicco61
> ...


Grazieeee

Inviato dal mio SM-A105FN utilizzando Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## chicco61 (12/4/20)

JurgensSt said:


> Happy lockdown Birthday
> 
> 
> @chicco61
> ...


Grazieeee

Inviato dal mio SM-A105FN utilizzando Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## alex1501 (12/4/20)

Happy Birthday @chicco61   


 and have a great day

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Room Fogger (12/4/20)

Happy Birthday 
@chicco61 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ARYANTO (12/4/20)

@chicco61
Happy birthday , enjoy it !

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## vicTor (12/4/20)

happy birthday

@chicco61

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## ddk1979 (12/4/20)

@chicco61
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Kuhlkatz (12/4/20)

Happy Birthday @chicco61 and @yuganp 

Hope you have a great day despite the respective lockdowns.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Resistance (12/4/20)

Happy Birthday
@chicco61 and @yuganp
Have an Awesome Day!!!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## hot.chillie35 (13/4/20)

Happy Belated Birthday 

@chicco61

Hope you had a super awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Dubz (13/4/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Arno "NoxFord" Steyn 
@Devash Ramdeen 
@GrantSchnepel 
@Marius Combrink 
@TGMV 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/4/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Arno "NoxFord" Steyn 
@Devash Ramdeen 
@GrantSchnepel 
@Marius Combrink 
@TGMV 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## SAVaper (13/4/20)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Arno "NoxFord" Steyn 
@Devash Ramdeen 
@GrantSchnepel 
@Marius Combrink 
@TGMV


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Room Fogger (13/4/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Arno "NoxFord" Steyn 
@Devash Ramdeen 
@GrantSchnepel 
@Marius Combrink 
@TGMV 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Resistance (13/4/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Arno "NoxFord" Steyn
@Devash Ramdeen
@GrantSchnepel
@Marius Combrink
@TGMV
Have an Awesome Day!!!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (13/4/20)

Happy Birthday 

@Arno "NoxFord" Steyn
@Devash Ramdeen
@GrantSchnepel
@Marius Combrink
@TGMV

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Chanelr (13/4/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Arno "NoxFord" Steyn
@Devash Ramdeen
@GrantSchnepel
@Marius Combrink
@TGMV
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Willyza (13/4/20)

@Arno "NoxFord" Steyn
@Devash Ramdeen
@GrantSchnepel
@Marius Combrink
@TGMV

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Grand Guru (13/4/20)

@Arno "NoxFord" Steyn
@Devash Ramdeen
@GrantSchnepel
@Marius Combrink

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## vicTor (13/4/20)

happy birthday

@Arno "NoxFord" Steyn 
@Devash Ramdeen 
@GrantSchnepel 
@Marius Combrink 
@TGMV

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ARYANTO (13/4/20)

Happy Birthday to :
@GrantSchnepel  My friend and adviser at ''Lung Candy'' in Norwood- Have a brilliant day Grant!
@Arno "NoxFord" Steyn
@Devash Ramdeen
@TGMV
@Marius Combrink

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (13/4/20)

@Arno "NoxFord" Steyn
@Devash Ramdeen
@GrantSchnepel
@Marius Combrink
@TGMV
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## alex1501 (13/4/20)

Happy Birthday @Arno "NoxFord" Steyn @Devash Ramdeen 


 @GrantSchnepel @Marius Combrink @TGMV

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## hot.chillie35 (13/4/20)

Happy Birthday 

@Arno "NoxFord" Steyn
@Devash Ramdeen
@GrantSchnepel
@Marius Combrink
@TGMV

Hope u guys had a great day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Dubz (14/4/20)

Happy Birthday 
@DazHa 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/4/20)

Happy Birthday 
@DazHa 

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## SAVaper (14/4/20)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@DazHa


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## vicTor (14/4/20)

happy birthday

@DazHa

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## ARYANTO (14/4/20)

Happy Birthday 
@DazHa 
Enjoy it !

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Chanelr (14/4/20)

Happy Birthday 
@DazHa
Have an awesome day

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Resistance (14/4/20)

Happy Birthday
@DazHa
@Sandra
Have an Awesome Day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## JurgensSt (14/4/20)

Happy Birthday 

@DazHa

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (14/4/20)

Happy Birthday @DazHa

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Room Fogger (14/4/20)

Happy Birthday 
@DazHa 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Willyza (14/4/20)

@DazHa

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## alex1501 (14/4/20)

Happy Birthday @DazHa @Sandra   


 Have a great day

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ddk1979 (14/4/20)

@DazHa
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## hot.chillie35 (14/4/20)

Happy Birthday 

@DazHa

Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Dubz (15/4/20)

Happy Birthday 
@JohannB 
@m.y vape 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## vicTor (15/4/20)

happy birthday

@JohannB 
@m.y vape

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## SAVaper (15/4/20)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@JohannB 
@m.y vape


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/4/20)

Happy Birthday 
@JohannB 
@m.y vape 

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Resistance (15/4/20)

Happy Birthday 
@JohannB
@m.y vape
Have an Awesome Day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Chanelr (15/4/20)

Happy Birthday 
@JohannB
@m.y vape
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ARYANTO (15/4/20)

Happy Birthday to 
@JohannB
@m.y vape
May it be a good one !

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Room Fogger (15/4/20)

Happy Birthday 
@JohannB 
@m.y vape 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (15/4/20)

Happy Birthday 

@JohannB
@m.y vape

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Willyza (15/4/20)

@JohannB
@m.y vape

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ddk1979 (15/4/20)

@JohannB
@m.y vape
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## hot.chillie35 (15/4/20)

Happy Birthday 

@JohannB
@m.y vape

Hope you had an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Dubz (16/4/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Cynarius 
@FluffyR 
@Kylef901 
@MartinThor 
@method1 
@Twisper 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/4/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Cynarius 
@FluffyR 
@Kylef901 
@MartinThor 
@method1 
@Twisper 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## SAVaper (16/4/20)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Cynarius 
@FluffyR 
@Kylef901 
@MartinThor 
@method1 
@Twisper


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## vicTor (16/4/20)

happy birthday

@Cynarius 
@FluffyR 
@Kylef901 
@MartinThor 
@method1 
@Twisper

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Willyza (16/4/20)

@Cynarius
@FluffyR
@Kylef901
@MartinThor
@method1
@Twisper

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Chanelr (16/4/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Cynarius
@FluffyR
@Kylef901
@MartinThor
@method1
@Twisper
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## alex1501 (16/4/20)

*Happy Birthday* 
  @method1 @Cynarius @FluffyR  


 @Kylef901 @MartinThor @Twisper

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Resistance (16/4/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Cynarius
@FluffyR
@Kylef901
@MartinThor
@method1
@Twisper
Have an Awesome Day!!!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Room Fogger (16/4/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Cynarius 
@FluffyR 
@Kylef901 
@MartinThor 
@Twisper 
 Have a super day! 
And a special Happy Birthday wish for
@method1 
 May you have a super day and keep those juices flowing!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## JurgensSt (16/4/20)

party: Happy Birthday 

@Cynarius 
@FluffyR 
@Kylef901 
@MartinThor 
@Twisper

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (16/4/20)

Happy Birthday 

@Cynarius
@FluffyR
@Kylef901
@MartinThor
@method1
@Twisper

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (16/4/20)

@Cynarius
@FluffyR
@Kylef901
@MartinThor
@method1
@Twisper
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (16/4/20)

Happy birthday to :
@Cynarius
@FluffyR
@Kylef901
@MartinThor
@method1
@Twisper
ENJOY.

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (17/4/20)

Happy Birthday 
@capetownwatches 
@UBER 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/4/20)

Happy Birthday 
@capetownwatches 
@UBER 

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## vicTor (17/4/20)

happy birthday

@capetownwatches 
@UBER

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Resistance (17/4/20)

Happy Birthday 
@capetownwatches
@UBER
Have an Awesome Day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Chanelr (17/4/20)

Happy Birthday 
@capetownwatches
@UBER
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## JurgensSt (17/4/20)

Happy Birthday 

@capetownwatches
@UBER

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Room Fogger (17/4/20)

Happy Birthday 
@capetownwatches 
@UBER 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ARYANTO (17/4/20)

@capetownwatches
@UBER
Happy birthday people , have a nice day.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Willyza (17/4/20)

@capetownwatches
@UBER

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (17/4/20)

Happy Birthday @UBER

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (17/4/20)

Happy Birthday @capetownwatches

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ddk1979 (17/4/20)

@capetownwatches
@UBER
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## hot.chillie35 (17/4/20)

Happy Birthday 

@capetownwatches
@UBER

Hope u had a super awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Dubz (18/4/20)

Happy Birthday 
@JimmyZee 
@RainstormZA 
@Sachin1804 
@Webo 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ARYANTO (18/4/20)

@RainstormZA !!!
My far away friend , hope you have a brilliant day , blessings and many more .

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/4/20)

Happy Birthday 
@JimmyZee 
@RainstormZA 
@Sachin1804 
@Webo 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Grand Guru (18/4/20)

Happy Birthday
@JimmyZee 
@RainstormZA 
@Sachin1804 
@Webo

Reactions: Like 11 | Agree 1


----------



## alex1501 (18/4/20)

Happy Birthday @RainstormZA @JimmyZee 


 @Sachin1804 @Webo

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## SAVaper (18/4/20)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@JimmyZee 
@RainstormZA 
@Sachin1804 
@Webo


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## vicTor (18/4/20)

happy birthday

@JimmyZee 
@RainstormZA 
@Sachin1804 
@Webo

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Chanelr (18/4/20)

Happy Birthday 
@JimmyZee
@RainstormZA
@Sachin1804
@Webo
Have an awesome day

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Room Fogger (18/4/20)

Happy Birthday 
@JimmyZee 
@RainstormZA 
@Sachin1804 
@Webo 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Resistance (18/4/20)

Happy Birthday 
@JimmyZee
@RainstormZA
@Sachin1804
@Webo
Have an Awesome Day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (18/4/20)

Happy Birthday 

@JimmyZee
@RainstormZA
@Sachin1804
@Webo

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ddk1979 (18/4/20)

@JimmyZee
@RainstormZA
@Sachin1804
@Webo
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## hot.chillie35 (18/4/20)

Happy Birthday 

@JimmyZee
@Sachin1804
@Webo

Hope you had a super great day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Dubz (19/4/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Armed 
@Greenleader 
@Stroodlepuff 
@Verybanana 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/4/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Armed
@Greenleader
@Stroodlepuff


@Verybanana

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Willyza (19/4/20)

@Armed
@Greenleader
@Stroodlepuff
@Verybanana

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## SAVaper (19/4/20)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Armed 
@Greenleader 
@Stroodlepuff 
@Verybanana


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (19/4/20)

Happy Birthday

@Armed
@Greenleader
@Stroodlepuff
@Verybanana

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Silver (19/4/20)

Happy birthday 

@Armed , @Greenleader , @Verybanana 

And a special wish to a special person @Stroodlepuff 
Thanks for all your help, passion and support over the years Stroods
You are the queen of vaping in my eyes

Have a lovely day and all the best for the year ahead.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Room Fogger (19/4/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Armed 
@Greenleader 
@Stroodlepuff 
@Verybanana 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ddk1979 (19/4/20)

@Armed
@Greenleader
@Stroodlepuff
@Verybanana
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Hooked (19/4/20)

Happy birthday to all, 

@Armed
@Greenleader
@Verybanana

and especially to Vape King @Stroodlepuff!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Chanelr (19/4/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Armed
@Greenleader
@Stroodlepuff
@Verybanana
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## vicTor (19/4/20)

happy birthday

@Armed 
@Greenleader 
@Stroodlepuff 
@Verybanana

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## ARYANTO (19/4/20)

@Stroodlepuff , the queen behind the King , congratulations ''Stroods''
going to miss you at Vapecon 2020 ! Have a happy day and take care !

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ARYANTO (19/4/20)

@Armed
@Greenleader
@Verybanana
Happy birthday !

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Kuhlkatz (19/4/20)

Happy Birthday to @Armed , @Greenleader , @Stroodlepuff and @Verybanana 

@Stroodlepuff , I trust @Gizmo will make a plan to spoil you 

Hope you guys and girls have a great day and a wicked year ahead !

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## alex1501 (19/4/20)

Happy Birthday @Stroodlepuff @Armed 


 @Greenleader @Verybanana 
Best wishes and enjoy your day.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## hot.chillie35 (19/4/20)

Happy Birthday 

@Armed
@Greenleader
@Stroodlepuff
@Verybanana

Have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Resistance (19/4/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Armed
@Greenleader
@Stroodlepuff
@Verybanana
Hope you had an Awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Dubz (20/4/20)

Happy Birthday 
@ReeZ 
@Vapessa 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/4/20)

Happy Birthday 
@ReeZ 
@Vapessa 

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (20/4/20)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@ReeZ 
@Vapessa


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (20/4/20)

Happy birthday to the birthday people 
Happy Monday to the non birthday people

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (20/4/20)

Happy Birthday 
@ReeZ
@Vapessa
Have an Awesome Day!!!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (20/4/20)

happy birthday

@ReeZ 
@Vapessa

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr (20/4/20)

Happy Birthday 
@ReeZ
@Vapessa
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (20/4/20)

Happy Birthday 
@ReeZ 
@Vapessa 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (20/4/20)

@ReeZ
@Vapessa

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt (20/4/20)

Happy Birthday 

@ReeZ 
@Vapessa

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (20/4/20)

Happy Birthday

@ReeZ
@Vapessa

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (20/4/20)

Happy birthday and happy every day @Vapessa!!

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (20/4/20)

@ReeZ
@Vapessa
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (20/4/20)

Happy Birthday

@ReeZ
@Vapessa

Hope u had an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (21/4/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Adksuperman 
@JsPLAYn 
@MiNeM 
@ReaperRXi 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/4/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Adksuperman 
@JsPLAYn 
@MiNeM 
@ReaperRXi 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Resistance (21/4/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Adksuperman
@JsPLAYn
@MiNeM
@ReaperRXi
Have an Awesome Day!!!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## SAVaper (21/4/20)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Adksuperman 
@JsPLAYn 
@MiNeM 
@ReaperRXi


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## vicTor (21/4/20)

happy birthday

@Adksuperman 
@JsPLAYn 
@MiNeM 
@ReaperRXi

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Chanelr (21/4/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Adksuperman
@JsPLAYn
@MiNeM
@ReaperRXi
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Willyza (21/4/20)

@Adksuperman
@JsPLAYn
@MiNeM
@ReaperRXi

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## JurgensSt (21/4/20)

Happy Birthday 

@Adksuperman
@JsPLAYn
@MiNeM
@ReaperRXi

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Room Fogger (21/4/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Adksuperman 
@JsPLAYn 
@MiNeM 
@ReaperRXi 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (21/4/20)

Happy Birthday

@Adksuperman
@JsPLAYn
@MiNeM
@ReaperRXi

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ARYANTO (21/4/20)

Happy birthday to the birthday people 
Good morning to non birthday people.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## ddk1979 (21/4/20)

@Adksuperman
@JsPLAYn
@MiNeM
@ReaperRXi
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Willyza (22/4/20)

@Adksuperman
@JsPLAYn
@MiNeM
@ReaperRXi

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ARYANTO (22/4/20)

Happy birthday to the Wednesday birthday people!
Good morning to non birthday people.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Dubz (23/4/20)

Happy Birthday 
@JackoWacko 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/4/20)

Happy Birthday 
@JackoWacko 

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## vicTor (23/4/20)

happy birthday

@JackoWacko

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## SAVaper (23/4/20)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@JackoWacko


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Grand Guru (23/4/20)



Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Chanelr (23/4/20)

Happy Birthday 
@JackoWacko
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Willyza (23/4/20)

@JackoWacko

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (23/4/20)

Happy Birthday @JackoWacko

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Stranger (23/4/20)

Many happy returns.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Room Fogger (23/4/20)

Happy Birthday 
@JackoWacko 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ARYANTO (23/4/20)

To the birthday person happy birthday
normal persons - happy Thursday

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## hot.chillie35 (23/4/20)

Happy Birthday 

@JackoWacko

Have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ddk1979 (23/4/20)

@JackoWacko
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Resistance (23/4/20)

Happy Birthday 
@JackoWacko
Have an Awesome Day!!!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Dubz (24/4/20)

Happy Birthday 
@MetalGearX 
@Wyni86 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/4/20)

Happy Birthday 
@MetalGearX 
@Wyni86 

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## SAVaper (24/4/20)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@MetalGearX 
@Wyni86


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ARYANTO (24/4/20)

To the Friday birthday people - happy birthday
to non birthday people , happy Friday

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## vicTor (24/4/20)

happy birthday

@MetalGearX 
@Wyni86

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Grand Guru (24/4/20)

happy birthday @MetalGearX and @Wyni86

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Willyza (24/4/20)

@MetalGearX
@Wyni86

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Chanelr (24/4/20)

Happy Birthday 
@MetalGearX
@Wyni86
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Room Fogger (24/4/20)

Happy Birthday 
@MetalGearX 
@Wyni86 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## JurgensSt (24/4/20)

Happy Birthday

@MetalGearX 
@Wyni86 

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Resistance (24/4/20)

Happy Birthday 
@MetalGearX
@Wyni86
Have an Awesome Day!!!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (24/4/20)

Happy Birthday

@MetalGearX
@Wyni86

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ddk1979 (24/4/20)

@MetalGearX
@Wyni86
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Dubz (25/4/20)

Happy Birthday 
@DKvape 
@h2vape
@Jude
@Stranger
@Tyrique
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## SAVaper (25/4/20)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@DKvape 
@h2vape
@Jude
@Stranger
@Tyrique


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/4/20)

Happy Birthday 
@DKvape 
@h2vape
@Jude
@Stranger
@Tyrique

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ARYANTO (25/4/20)

Happy Birthday ,enjoy your day
@DKvape 
@h2vape going to miss you .. well we'll wait till VC21
@Jude
@Stranger have a good one bud !
@Tyrique

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## alex1501 (25/4/20)

Happy Birthday @Stranger @h2vape   


 @DKvape @Jude @Tyrique

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## vicTor (25/4/20)

happy birthday

@DKvape 
@h2vape
@Jude
@Stranger
@Tyrique

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Room Fogger (25/4/20)

Happy Birthday 
@DKvape 
@h2vape
@Jude
@Stranger
@Tyrique
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (25/4/20)

Happy Birthday 

@DKvape
@h2vape
@Jude
@Stranger
@Tyrique

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Resistance (25/4/20)

Happy Birthday 
@DKvape
@h2vape
@Jude
@Stranger
@Tyrique
Have an Awesome Day!!!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Chanelr (25/4/20)

Happy Birthday 
@DKvape
@h2vape
@Jude
@Stranger
@Tyrique
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## hot.chillie35 (25/4/20)

Happy Birthday 

@DKvape
@h2vape
@Jude
@Stranger
@Tyrique

Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Stranger (25/4/20)

Thanks for the wishes and happy birthday to all the other bulls.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## ddk1979 (25/4/20)

@DKvape
@h2vape
@Jude
@Stranger
@Tyrique
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Dubz (26/4/20)

Happy Birthday 
@ADV-Des 
@BaksteenL 
@Yuri 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/4/20)

Happy Birthday 
@ADV-Des
@BaksteenL
@Yuri

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (26/4/20)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@ADV-Des 
@BaksteenL 
@Yuri


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (26/4/20)

@ADV-Des
@BaksteenL
@Yuri

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (26/4/20)

happy birthday

@ADV-Des 
@BaksteenL 
@Yuri

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (26/4/20)

Happy Birthday 
@ADV-Des 
@BaksteenL 
@Yuri 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt (26/4/20)

Happy Birthday 

@ADV-Des 
@BaksteenL 
@Yuri 

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr (26/4/20)

Happy Birthday 
@ADV-Des
@BaksteenL
@Yuri
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (26/4/20)

*Happy Birthday *
@ADV-Des Congratulations ! - busy with the last bottle of ADV e juice I won in your comp!
@BaksteenL
@Yuri
have a happy day !

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (26/4/20)

All Day Vapes @ADV-Des, wishing you a very happy birthday!!

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## alex1501 (26/4/20)

Happy Birthday 
 @ADV-Des @BaksteenL @Yuri 


 Have a great one.

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (26/4/20)

Happy Birthday 
@ADV-Des
@BaksteenL
@Yuri
Have an Awesome Day!!!

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (26/4/20)

Happy b-day everyone

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (26/4/20)

@ADV-Des
@BaksteenL
@Yuri
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## BeaLea (26/4/20)

@Damienj
HAPPY BIRTHDAY!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Dubz (27/4/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Faraaz 
@Jaxtrax777 
@The_Fran 
@Veez 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/4/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Faraaz 
@Jaxtrax777 
@The_Fran 
@Veez 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## SAVaper (27/4/20)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Faraaz 
@Jaxtrax777 
@The_Fran 
@Veez


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## vicTor (27/4/20)

happy birthday

@Faraaz 
@Jaxtrax777 
@The_Fran 
@Veez

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Willyza (27/4/20)

@Faraaz
@Jaxtrax777
@The_Fran
@Veez

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Chanelr (27/4/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Faraaz
@Jaxtrax777
@The_Fran
@Veez
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Room Fogger (27/4/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Faraaz 
@Jaxtrax777 
@The_Fran 
@Veez 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (27/4/20)

Happy Birthday

@Faraaz
@Jaxtrax777
@The_Fran
@Veez

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ARYANTO (27/4/20)

@Faraaz
@Jaxtrax777
@The_Fran
@Veez
Happy birthday people 
have a great day .

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## BeaLea (27/4/20)

@Faraaz 
@Jaxtrax777
@The_Fran
@Veez
Happy birthday! 
Hope it's a great one.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ddk1979 (27/4/20)

@Faraaz
@Jaxtrax777
@The_Fran
@Veez
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Resistance (27/4/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Faraaz
@Jaxtrax777
@The_Fran
@Veez
Have an Awesome Day!!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## JurgensSt (27/4/20)

Happy Birthday 

@Faraaz
@Jaxtrax777
@The_Fran
@Veez

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## hot.chillie35 (27/4/20)

Happy Birthday 

@Faraaz
@Jaxtrax777
@The_Fran
@Veez

Hope you all had an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Dubz (28/4/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Anthony Richardson 
@Hallucinated_ 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## vicTor (28/4/20)

happy birthday

@Anthony Richardson 
@Hallucinated_

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## SAVaper (28/4/20)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Anthony Richardson 
@Hallucinated_


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/4/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Anthony Richardson 
@Hallucinated_ 

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ARYANTO (28/4/20)

@Anthony Richardson
@Hallucinated_
Happy birthday , have a great day.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## JurgensSt (28/4/20)

Happy Birthday

@Anthony Richardson 
@Hallucinated_

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Chanelr (28/4/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Anthony Richardson
@Hallucinated_
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (28/4/20)

Happy Birthday

@Anthony Richardson
@Hallucinated_

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Willyza (28/4/20)

@Anthony Richardson
@Hallucinated_

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Stranger (28/4/20)

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Room Fogger (28/4/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Anthony Richardson 
@Hallucinated_ 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Anthony Richardson (28/4/20)

Thanks alot everyone


Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7


----------



## alex1501 (28/4/20)

Happy Birthday 
 @Anthony Richardson 
 @Hallucinated_ 


 Many more to follow

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## BeaLea (28/4/20)

Happy birthday 
@Anthony Richardson
@Hallucinated_

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ddk1979 (28/4/20)

@Anthony Richardson
@Hallucinated_
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Resistance (28/4/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Anthony Richardson
@Hallucinated_
Have an Awesome Day!!!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Dubz (29/4/20)

Happy Birthday 
@mechvapes 
@The Golf 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/4/20)

Happy Birthday 
@mechvapes 
@The Golf 

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## SAVaper (29/4/20)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@mechvapes 
@The Golf


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## vicTor (29/4/20)

happy birthday

@mechvapes 
@The Golf

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ARYANTO (29/4/20)

Happy Birthday 
@mechvapes 
@The Golf
have a great day !

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## THE REAPER (29/4/20)

Happy happy happy Birthday 
@mechvapes 
@The Golf 
May you have a sunny day and many more years to come with us all.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Chanelr (29/4/20)

Happy Birthday 
@mechvapes
@The Golf
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Willyza (29/4/20)

@mechvapes
@The Golf

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Room Fogger (29/4/20)

Happy Birthday 
@mechvapes 
@The Golf 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (29/4/20)

Happy Birthday 

@mechvapes
@The Golf

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## ddk1979 (29/4/20)

@mechvapes
@The Golf
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Resistance (29/4/20)

Happy Birthday 
@mechvapes
@The Golf
Have an Awesome Day!!!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## BeaLea (29/4/20)

Happy birthday 
@mechvapes
@The Golf

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Grand Guru (29/4/20)

Happy birthday @mechvapes and @The Golf

Reactions: Like 10 | Funny 2


----------



## RainstormZA (29/4/20)

Late to the party, thanks for the birthday wishes

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## The Golf (29/4/20)

Thanks for the BDay wishes all. 

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 7


----------



## hot.chillie35 (29/4/20)

Happy Birthday 

@mechvapes
@The Golf

Hope u guys had a Super fantastic day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Resistance (30/4/20)

Happy Birthday
@hot.chillie35
May you have an Awesome Day filled with Love and Joy, Peace and Prosperity

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## The Golf (30/4/20)

Happy Birthday @hot.chillie35 I hope you have a super awesome day 

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## mechvapes (30/4/20)

Happy birthday @hot.chillie35 have a awesome day 

Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (30/4/20)

Happy birthday @hot.chillie35. May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## alex1501 (30/4/20)

Happy birthday @hot.chillie35  


 Have a great day

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (30/4/20)

Happy Birthday 
@hot.chillie35 
@palesasibeko48 
@Robert pt 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/4/20)

Happy Birthday 
@hot.chillie35


@palesasibeko48
@Robert pt

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (30/4/20)

happy birthday

@hot.chillie35 
@palesasibeko48 
@Robert pt

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (30/4/20)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@hot.chillie35 
@palesasibeko48 
@Robert pt


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr (30/4/20)

Happy Birthday 
@hot.chillie35
@palesasibeko48
@Robert pt
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (30/4/20)

@hot.chillie35 - Hey hot stuff , have a fun day
@palesasibeko48 - Congrats to a new member - enjoy 
@Robert pt - a far away member - happy birthday -Parabéns!
All of you , health , wealth and happiness

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (30/4/20)

Happy Birthday 
@hot.chillie35 
@palesasibeko48 
@Robert pt 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (30/4/20)

@hot.chillie35
@palesasibeko48
@Robert pt

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (30/4/20)

Happy Birthday 

@palesasibeko48
@Robert pt

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (30/4/20)

A special Happy Birthday wish to @hot.chillie35

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (30/4/20)

Happy Birthday
@palesasibeko48
@Robert pt
Have an Awesome Day!!!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Stranger (30/4/20)

oops nearly missed the birthdays

Happy birthday everyone and many happy returns.

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (30/4/20)

@hot.chillie35- special birthday wishes to you - thanks for all your contributions

@palesasibeko48
@Robert pt
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## BeaLea (30/4/20)

Happy Birthday 
@hot.chillie35
@palesasibeko48
@Robert pt

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (30/4/20)

*Thank you for all ur birthday messages

U all are just too damn awesome. Much appreciated and loved!

@Resistance, @The Golf, @mechvapes, @Grand Guru, @alex1501, @Dubz, @MrGSmokeFree, @vicTor, @SAVaper, @Chanelr, @ARYANTO, @Room Fogger, @Puff the Magic Dragon, @Willyza, @Stranger, @ddk1979, @BeaLea

You guys ROCK





*

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 9


----------



## hot.chillie35 (30/4/20)

Happy Birthday 

@palesasibeko48
@Robert pt

Hope you guys had a fantastic day!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (1/5/20)

Happy Birthday 
@AndyC 
@bobmorley 
@drZoidberg 
@LinyGaGa 
@Palladium65 
@Snape of Vape 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/5/20)

Happy Birthday 
@AndyC 
@bobmorley 
@drZoidberg 
@LinyGaGa 
@Palladium65 
@Snape of Vape 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## SAVaper (1/5/20)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@AndyC 
@bobmorley 
@drZoidberg 
@LinyGaGa 
@Palladium65 
@Snape of Vape


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Chanelr (1/5/20)

Happy Birthday 
@AndyC
@bobmorley
@drZoidberg
@LinyGaGa
@Palladium65
@Snape of Vape
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ARYANTO (1/5/20)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY
HAPPY [quarantined] WORKER'S DAY
@AndyC
@bobmorley
@drZoidberg
@LinyGaGa
@Palladium65
@Snape of Vape
Enjoy ! Hope you still have a celebratory beer/wine/vodka left ?

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## alex1501 (1/5/20)

Happy Birthday @AndyC @drZoidberg @bobmorley  




 @LinyGaGa @Palladium65 @Snape of Vape

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (1/5/20)

Happy Birthday

@AndyC
@bobmorley
@drZoidberg
@LinyGaGa
@Palladium65
@Snape of Vape

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## JurgensSt (1/5/20)

Happy Birthday 
@AndyC
@bobmorley
@drZoidberg
@LinyGaGa
@Palladium65
@Snape of Vape

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Stranger (1/5/20)

Another round of birthdays today. Many happy returns everyone.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Room Fogger (1/5/20)

Happy Birthday 
@AndyC 
@bobmorley 
@drZoidberg 
@LinyGaGa 
@Palladium65 
@Snape of Vape 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Willyza (1/5/20)

@AndyC
@bobmorley
@drZoidberg
@LinyGaGa
@Palladium65
@Snape of Vape

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## vicTor (1/5/20)

happy birthday

@AndyC 
@bobmorley 
@drZoidberg 
@LinyGaGa 
@Palladium65 
@Snape of Vape

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ddk1979 (1/5/20)

@AndyC
@bobmorley
@drZoidberg
@LinyGaGa
@Palladium65
@Snape of Vape
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Palladium65 (1/5/20)

Thanks all 

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6


----------



## Resistance (1/5/20)

Happy Birthday 
@AndyC
@bobmorley
@drZoidberg
@LinyGaGa
@Palladium65
@Snape of Vape
Have an Awesome Birthday!!!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## BeaLea (1/5/20)

Happy birthday 
@AndyC
@bobmorley
@drZoidberg
@LinyGaGa
@Palladium65
@Snape of Vape

 have a great day

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## hot.chillie35 (1/5/20)

Happy Birthday 

@AndyC
@bobmorley
@drZoidberg
@LinyGaGa
@Palladium65
@Snape of Vape

Hope you all had a fantastic day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Dubz (2/5/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Crockett 
@Wazza68 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/5/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Crockett 
@Wazza68 

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## SAVaper (2/5/20)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Crockett 
@Wazza68


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## vicTor (2/5/20)

happy birthday

@Crockett 
@Wazza68

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Chanelr (2/5/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Crockett
@Wazza68
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Resistance (2/5/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Crockett
@Wazza68
Have an Awesome Day!!!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (2/5/20)

Happy Birthday @Wazza68

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (2/5/20)

Happy Birthday @Crockett

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Willyza (2/5/20)

@Crockett
@Wazza68

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Room Fogger (2/5/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Crockett 
@Wazza68 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Snape of Vape (2/5/20)

Thank you very much everyone! I SA for the first time in 5 years for my birthday. Unfortunately circumstances aren't ideal, but happy to be with family. I am however not far from running out of juice 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## ARYANTO (2/5/20)

To the birthday people - happy birthday 
To the non birthday people - happy Saturday .

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Crockett (2/5/20)

Room Fogger said:


> Happy Birthday
> @Crockett
> @Wazza68
> Have a super day!


Thanks so much!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Grand Guru (2/5/20)

A very happy birthday @Wazza68 and @Crockett. May you have an awesome one!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## ddk1979 (2/5/20)

@Crockett
@Wazza68
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## BeaLea (2/5/20)

@Crockett
@Wazza68
 Happy birthday 
Hope it's amazing!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Dubz (3/5/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Ashveer03 
@BetaTester552 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/5/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Ashveer03 
@BetaTester552 

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## SAVaper (3/5/20)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Ashveer03 
@BetaTester552


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Willyza (3/5/20)

@Ashveer03
@BetaTester552

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (3/5/20)

Happy birthday @Ashveer03 & @BetaTester552

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## ARYANTO (3/5/20)

@BetaTester552
@Ashveer03
Have a happy Sunday birthday , best wishes !

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## vicTor (3/5/20)

happy birthday

@Ashveer03 
@BetaTester552

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Chanelr (3/5/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Ashveer03
@BetaTester552
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## JurgensSt (3/5/20)

Happy birthday

@Ashveer03 
@BetaTester552

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Room Fogger (3/5/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Ashveer03 
@BetaTester552 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (3/5/20)

Happy Birthday 

@Ashveer03
@BetaTester552

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Ashveer03 (3/5/20)

Thanks guys 

Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## Resistance (3/5/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Ashveer03
@BetaTester552
Have an Awesome Day!!!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ddk1979 (3/5/20)

@Ashveer03
@BetaTester552
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## BeaLea (3/5/20)

Happy birthday 

@Ashveer03
@BetaTester552

 hope its been an amazing day

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Dubz (4/5/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Elegant Vape 
@fred1sa 
@Fxza 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/5/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Elegant Vape 
@fred1sa 
@Fxza 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ARYANTO (4/5/20)

@Elegant Vape
@fred1sa
@Fxza
Happy birthday folks 
Enjoy

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## vicTor (4/5/20)

happy birthday

@Elegant Vape 
@fred1sa 
@Fxza

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## JurgensSt (4/5/20)

Happy Birthday

@Elegant Vape 
@fred1sa 
@Fxza 

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Willyza (4/5/20)

@Elegant Vape
@fred1sa
@Fxza

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (4/5/20)

Happy birthday 
@Elegant Vape 
@fred1sa 
@Fxza

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Room Fogger (4/5/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Elegant Vape 
@fred1sa 
@Fxza 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## alex1501 (4/5/20)

Happy Birthday  
@Elegant Vape @fred1sa @Fxza

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Chanelr (4/5/20)

Happy Birthday
@Elegant Vape
@fred1sa
@Fxza
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (4/5/20)

Happy birthday
@Elegant Vape
@fred1sa
@Fxza

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Stranger (4/5/20)

Clare Grogan says it best

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## ddk1979 (4/5/20)

@Elegant Vape
@fred1sa
@Fxza
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Resistance (4/5/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Elegant Vape
@fred1sa
@Fxza
Have an Awesome Day!!!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## BeaLea (4/5/20)

@Elegant Vape
@fred1sa
@Fxza

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Dubz (5/5/20)

Happy Birthday 
@MiK88 
@Navak 
@Yuvir Punwasi 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/5/20)

Happy Birthday 
@MiK88 
@Navak 
@Yuvir Punwasi 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## vicTor (5/5/20)

happy birthday

@MiK88 
@Navak 
@Yuvir Punwasi

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Chanelr (5/5/20)

Happy Birthday 
@MiK88
@Navak
@Yuvir Punwasi
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## JurgensSt (5/5/20)

Happy Birthday 
@MiK88
@Navak
@Yuvir Punwasi

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## SAVaper (5/5/20)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@MiK88 
@Navak 
@Yuvir Punwasi


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Willyza (5/5/20)

@MiK88
@Navak
@Yuvir Punwasi

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (5/5/20)

Happy Birthday
@MiK88
@Navak
@Yuvir Punwasi

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Grand Guru (5/5/20)

Happy Birthday
@MiK88 
@Navak 
@Yuvir Punwasi
I hope you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (5/5/20)

Happy birthday @MiK88 and @Navak

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (5/5/20)

Thank you everyone for those awesome messages

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6


----------



## Room Fogger (5/5/20)

Happy Birthday 
@MiK88 
@Navak 
@Yuvir Punwasi 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Stranger (5/5/20)

Many happy returns everyone

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## ARYANTO (5/5/20)

Happy Birthday :
@MiK88 
@Navak 
@Yuvir Punwasi

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ddk1979 (5/5/20)

@MiK88
@Navak
@Yuvir Punwasi
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Resistance (5/5/20)

Happy Birthday 
@MiK88
@Navak
@Yuvir Punwasi
Have an Awesome Day!!!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Dubz (6/5/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Antonius Scheid 
@StephanKuhn 
@Vincent 
@Walruigi 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/5/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Antonius Scheid 
@StephanKuhn 
@Vincent 
@Walruigi 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Chanelr (6/5/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Antonius Scheid
@StephanKuhn
@Vincent
@Walruigi
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## alex1501 (6/5/20)

Happy Birthday @Antonius Scheid @Vincent 



 @StephanKuhn @Walruigi 
 Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## vicTor (6/5/20)

happy birthday

@Antonius Scheid 
@StephanKuhn 
@Vincent 
@Walruigi

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## SAVaper (6/5/20)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Antonius Scheid 
@StephanKuhn 
@Vincent 
@Walruigi


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (6/5/20)

Happy birthday @Antonius Scheid 
@StephanKuhn @Vincent @Walruigi

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## StephanKuhn (6/5/20)

thank you every one. Really appreciate it. Happy Birthday to the other users who share my Birthday

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 6


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (6/5/20)

Happy Birthday
@Antonius Scheid
@StephanKuhn
@Vincent
@Walruigi

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Room Fogger (6/5/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Antonius Scheid 
@StephanKuhn 
@Vincent 
@Walruigi 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## JurgensSt (6/5/20)

Happy Birthday

@Antonius Scheid 
@StephanKuhn 
@Vincent 
@Walruigi 

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Stranger (6/5/20)

Many happy returns everyone

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## ddk1979 (6/5/20)

@Antonius Scheid
@StephanKuhn
@Vincent
@Walruigi
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Resistance (6/5/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Antonius Scheid
@StephanKuhn
@Vincent
@Walruigi
Have an Awesome Day!!!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ARYANTO (6/5/20)

Happy Birthday, birthday people,
happy Wednesday to the rest of you .
@Antonius Scheid
@StephanKuhn
@Vincent
@Walruigi

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## BeaLea (6/5/20)

Happy birthday 
@Antonius Scheid
@StephanKuhn
@Vincent
@Walruigi

Hope it was an amazing day for you all

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Dubz (7/5/20)

Happy Birthday 
@goki 
@Steve Claassen 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/5/20)

Happy Birthday 
@goki 
@Steve Claassen 

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ARYANTO (7/5/20)

@goki
@Steve Claassen
May the mentioned individuals please step forward ...
all together now-
HAPPY BIRTHDAY TOO YOOOU  !

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## SAVaper (7/5/20)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@goki 
@Steve Claassen


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## vicTor (7/5/20)

happy birthday

@goki 
@Steve Claassen

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Chanelr (7/5/20)

Happy Birthday 
@goki
@Steve Claassen
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## JurgensSt (7/5/20)

Happy Birthday
 
@goki
@Steve Claassen

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Resistance (7/5/20)

Happy Birthday 
@goki
@Steve Claassen
Have an Awesome Day!!!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (7/5/20)

Happy birthday @goki & @Steve Claassen hope you guys are having a fabulous day ahead

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Room Fogger (7/5/20)

Happy Birthday 
@goki 
@Steve Claassen 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## alex1501 (7/5/20)

Happy Birthday @goki @Steve Claassen  


 Have a great day

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Willyza (7/5/20)

@goki
@Steve Claassen

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (7/5/20)

Happy Birthday
@goki
@Steve Claassen

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## BeaLea (7/5/20)

Happy Birthday 
@goki
@Steve Claassen

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Stranger (7/5/20)



Reactions: Like 8


----------



## ddk1979 (7/5/20)

@goki
@Steve Claassen
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## hot.chillie35 (7/5/20)

Happy Birthday 

@goki
@Steve Claassen

Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Dubz (8/5/20)

Happy Birthday 
@cxxxxp 
@shabsta 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/5/20)

Happy Birthday 
@cxxxxp 
@shabsta 

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## vicTor (8/5/20)

happy birthday

@cxxxxp 
@shabsta

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## ARYANTO (8/5/20)

Birthday people , Happy birthday
Working people , happy Friday 
Inmates , ''to your cells''

Reactions: Like 11 | Funny 1


----------



## SAVaper (8/5/20)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@cxxxxp 
@shabsta


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Chanelr (8/5/20)

Happy Birthday 
@cxxxxp
@shabsta
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## JurgensSt (8/5/20)

Happy Birthday 

@cxxxxp
@shabsta

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Stranger (8/5/20)

Many happy returns for everyone today.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Room Fogger (8/5/20)

Happy Birthday 
@cxxxxp 
@shabsta 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (8/5/20)

Happy birthday @cxxxxp & @shabsta hope you guys have a fabulous Friday

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (8/5/20)

Happy Birthday

@cxxxxp
@shabsta

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ddk1979 (8/5/20)

@cxxxxp
@shabsta
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Resistance (8/5/20)

Happy Birthday 
@cxxxxp
@shabsta
Have an Awesome Day!!!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ARYANTO (9/5/20)

NO birthday buddies ? oh well, happy quarantine to all then.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Dubz (10/5/20)

Happy Birthday 
@awvince 
@CraftyZA 
@Dani_707 
@DemonicBunnee 
@FranskylinM 
@jpzx12rturbo 
@khalidsul23 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/5/20)

Happy Birthday 
@awvince 
@CraftyZA 
@Dani_707 
@DemonicBunnee 
@FranskylinM 
@jpzx12rturbo 
@khalidsul23 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Resistance (10/5/20)

Happy Birthday 
@awvince
@CraftyZA
@Dani_707
@DemonicBunnee
@FranskylinM
@jpzx12rturbo
@khalidsul23
Have an Awesome Day!!!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## SAVaper (10/5/20)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@awvince 
@CraftyZA 
@Dani_707 
@DemonicBunnee 
@FranskylinM 
@jpzx12rturbo 
@khalidsul23


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## alex1501 (10/5/20)

Happy Birthday  
 @awvince @CraftyZA @Dani_707 @khalidsul23 


 @DemonicBunnee @FranskylinM @jpzx12rturbo

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (10/5/20)

A very happy birthday to 
@awvince 
@CraftyZA 
@Dani_707 
@DemonicBunnee 
@FranskylinM 
@jpzx12rturbo 
@khalidsul23 

hope you awesome people have an awesome day and blessed day ahead

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## ARYANTO (10/5/20)

@awvince
@CraftyZA
@Dani_707
@DemonicBunnee
@FranskylinM
@jpzx12rturbo
@khalidsul23
Happy birthday to all , 
hope somebody bought/baked you a cake ?
Enjoy!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## vicTor (10/5/20)

happy birthday

@awvince 
@CraftyZA 
@Dani_707 
@DemonicBunnee 
@FranskylinM 
@jpzx12rturbo 
@khalidsul23

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Chanelr (10/5/20)

Happy Birthday 
@awvince
@CraftyZA
@Dani_707
@DemonicBunnee
@FranskylinM
@jpzx12rturbo
@khalidsul23
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Room Fogger (10/5/20)

Happy Birthday 
@awvince 
@CraftyZA 
@Dani_707 
@DemonicBunnee 
@FranskylinM 
@jpzx12rturbo 
@khalidsul23 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## JurgensSt (10/5/20)

Happy Birthday

@awvince 
@CraftyZA 
@Dani_707 
@DemonicBunnee 
@FranskylinM 
@jpzx12rturbo 
@khalidsul23 

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Stranger (10/5/20)

Many happy returns everyone.

A Q though. If it is your birthday and Mothers day and you are a Mother does this mean double the prezzies. I hope so

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Willyza (10/5/20)

@awvince
@CraftyZA
@Dani_707
@DemonicBunnee
@FranskylinM
@jpzx12rturbo
@khalidsul23

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ddk1979 (10/5/20)

@awvince
@CraftyZA
@Dani_707
@DemonicBunnee
@FranskylinM
@jpzx12rturbo
@khalidsul23
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Dubz (11/5/20)

Happy Birthday 
@davedes 
@Willem.Adriaan.L 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## SAVaper (11/5/20)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@davedes 
@Willem.Adriaan.L


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/5/20)

Happy Birthday 
@davedes 
@Willem.Adriaan.L 

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## vicTor (11/5/20)

happy birthday

@davedes 
@Willem.Adriaan.L

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## JurgensSt (11/5/20)

Happy Birthday 
@davedes 
@Willem.Adriaan.L

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Chanelr (11/5/20)

Happy Birthday 
@davedes
@Willem.Adriaan.L
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Willyza (11/5/20)

@davedes
@Willem.Adriaan.L

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Resistance (11/5/20)

Happy Birthday
@davedes
@Willem.Adriaan.L
Have an Awesome Day!!!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ARYANTO (11/5/20)

@davedes
@Willem.Adriaan.L
Congrats and have a nice day.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (11/5/20)

Happy birthday @davedes and @Willem.Adriaan.L 
Have a great day and awesome start to the week enjoy

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Room Fogger (11/5/20)

Happy Birthday 
@davedes 
@Willem.Adriaan.L 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (11/5/20)

Happy Birthday

@davedes
@Willem.Adriaan.L

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ddk1979 (11/5/20)

@davedes
@Willem.Adriaan.L
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## hot.chillie35 (11/5/20)

Happy Birthday 

@davedes
@Willem.Adriaan.L

Hope you having a super awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Stranger (11/5/20)

and many more

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Dubz (12/5/20)

Happy Birthday 
@almesallaty 
@joumasehare 
@Silver 
@Wil_Ryan 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/5/20)

Happy Birthday 
@almesallaty 
@joumasehare 
@Silver 
@Wil_Ryan 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (12/5/20)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@almesallaty 
@joumasehare 
@Silver 
@Wil_Ryan


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (12/5/20)

Happy Birthday 

@almesallaty
@joumasehare
@Silver
@Wil_Ryan

Have a super great day!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/5/20)

A special Birthday Wish for a very special person. @Silver may you have an awesome day and keep on being the awesome down to earth person that you are and I hope your wife makes you some slap chips today

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr (12/5/20)

Happy Birthday 
@almesallaty
@joumasehare 
@Wil_Ryan

And a super sized birthday wish for @Silver 

Have a great day

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (12/5/20)

happy birthday

@almesallaty 
@joumasehare 
@Silver 
@Wil_Ryan

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (12/5/20)

To a great friend and mentor @Silver , Happy birthday , May you have a brilliant day ,
and the year ahead be one of the best , I salute you .

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (12/5/20)

@joumasehare
@Wil_Ryan 
@almesallaty 
Congratulations ! have a great day !

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (12/5/20)

Special Happy Happy Birthday to Hi Ho @Silver!


Thank you for all your insights and your passion that you share with us in this great family/community. We appreciate you! May you have an amazing day and be spared for us for many years to come.

Reactions: Like 9 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (12/5/20)

Happy Birthday 
@almesallaty 
@joumasehare 
@Wil_Ryan 
 Have a super day! 
And a special wish for a great birthday to
@Silver 
 Have a great one !

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (12/5/20)

Happy Birthday

@almesallaty
@joumasehare
@Silver
@Wil_Ryan

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (12/5/20)

Happy Birthday

@almesallaty
@joumasehare
@Silver
@Wil_Ryan

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (12/5/20)

Happy Birthday to @joumasehare , @Wil_Ryan and @almesallaty 

Have a great day and best wishes for the year ahead!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## JurgensSt (12/5/20)

Happy Birthday



@almesallaty
@joumasehare
@Silver
@Wil_Ryan

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (12/5/20)

A very big special Happy Birthday to you, @Silver !
Thanks for all that do here and for your dedication to ECIGSSA and it's community. 

May you have a great day and a very blessed year ahead!
On the positive side, you get to spend the day at home with your family, giving them ample opportunity to spoil you 

Considering the state of the kick-off to our current situation, these might have come in handy

Reactions: Like 8 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## alex1501 (12/5/20)

Happy Birthday and best wishes 
  @Silver @joumasehare  


 @almesallaty @Wil_Ryan

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (12/5/20)

What .... more birthdays, you want more birthdays.

Many happy returns everyone, may it be a splendid day for you.

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## Mollie (12/5/20)

Happy BDay @Silver 
Great to be part of this forum

Happy bday to all others today also






Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (12/5/20)

@almesallaty
@joumasehare
@Silver
@Wil_Ryan

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (12/5/20)

@almesallaty
@joumasehare
@Wil_Ryan
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## joumasehare (12/5/20)

Awwww, thanks everyone.

Just joined recently, and you guys are awesome. Cheers

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 7


----------



## ddk1979 (12/5/20)

.





Special birthday wishes to an awesome guy

Hope you have a awesome birthday @Silver 


  

.

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (12/5/20)

Thank you so much to all of you for wishing me happy birthday
It’s great and I feel special
Such a lovely community here 

Thanks to @Dubz for always remembering !
And to all of you for the wonderful wishes and words.

Today has been good so far. We took the little one for a routine vaccine to the hospital/clinic this morning. They were very nice about it and met us in the car park area... I took a camping chair and we sat under the trees next to the car park for an hour, enjoying the morning fresh air. It’s amazing, normally this would have been such a chore but today it was an outing of note!

Am going to take the day off today from work so I am planning on chilling and snoozing - and I need to pitstop one or two devices...

Thanks again. You are all great!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 9


----------



## Silver (12/5/20)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> A special Birthday Wish for a very special person. @Silver may you have an awesome day and keep on being the awesome down to earth person that you are and I hope your wife makes you some slap chips today
> View attachment 195903



Many thanks @MrGSmokeFree !
Wow! That’s so awesome !

As for the slap chips it’s not gonna happen from her
Maybe I need to order some.... you giving me ideas now....
Hehe

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (12/5/20)

ARYANTO said:


> To a great friend and mentor @Silver , Happy birthday , May you have a brilliant day ,
> and the year ahead be one of the best , I salute you .



Ah thank you so much @ARYANTO !
I salute you too!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (12/5/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Special Happy Happy Birthday to Hi Ho @Silver!
> View attachment 195905
> 
> Thank you for all your insights and your passion that you share with us in this great family/community. We appreciate you! May you have an amazing day and be spared for us for many years to come.



Thanks so much @Dela Rey Steyn 
And thanks for the kind words ..... and the great picture!
I need to get on my horse outside.... haha

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (12/5/20)

Kuhlkatz said:


> A very big special Happy Birthday to you, @Silver !
> Thanks for all that do here and for your dedication to ECIGSSA and it's community.
> 
> May you have a great day and a very blessed year ahead!
> ...



Thanks so much @Kuhlkatz and thanks to you for all your support over the years!!
This community is very special - it’s super to have seen it develop from the early days. And that many of us are still here!

As for the toilet paper, that’s so awesome
Since I started vaping I view toilet paper so differently. It’s a precious item!!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance (12/5/20)

@Silver




@almesallaty
@joumasehare
@Wil_Ryan

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (12/5/20)

Happy birthday 
@Silver 
@almesallaty 
@joumasehare 
@Wil_Ryan 
I hope you guys are having an awesome and fantastic day @Silver i hope you having many bowls of fresh hot tasty chips take care enjoy

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Silver (13/5/20)

Yuvir Punwasi said:


> Happy birthday
> @Silver
> @almesallaty
> @joumasehare
> ...



Thanks @Yuvir Punwasi 
I didnt have chips yesterday but made up for it by having several slices of awesome birthday cake!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Dubz (13/5/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Ash 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Resistance (13/5/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Ash
Have an Awesome Day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## vicTor (13/5/20)

happy birthday

@Ash

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Chanelr (13/5/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Ash
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## SAVaper (13/5/20)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Ash


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/5/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Ash 

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## alex1501 (13/5/20)

@Ash  Have a great day

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Room Fogger (13/5/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Ash 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Stranger (13/5/20)

If you insist on having a birthday in lockdown

Then please ..... have a damn good one

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Willyza (13/5/20)

@Ash

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (13/5/20)

Happy Birthday
@Ash

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (13/5/20)

Happy birthday @Ash hope you have a wacky and wonderful Wednesday take care many returns

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## ARYANTO (13/5/20)

Good morning and happy birthday 
@Ash Have a good day and enjoy.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ddk1979 (13/5/20)

@Ash
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Dubz (14/5/20)

Happy Birthday 
@CPS 
@Nitro 
@YeOldeOke 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (14/5/20)

Happy Birthday 
@CPS
@Nitro
@YeOldeOke
Have an Awesome Day!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/5/20)

Happy Birthday 
@CPS 
@Nitro 
@YeOldeOke 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr (14/5/20)

Happy Birthday 
@CPS
@Nitro
@YeOldeOke
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## alex1501 (14/5/20)

Happy Birthday @CPS @Nitro @YeOldeOke   


  Have a great Day!

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (14/5/20)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@CPS 
@Nitro 
@YeOldeOk


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (14/5/20)

Happy Birthday
@CPS
@Nitro
And a big shout out to :
@YeOldeOke - have a super day , esp after the shxtty speech last night .

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt (14/5/20)

Happy Birthday 

@CPS
@Nitro
@YeOldeOke

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (14/5/20)

happy birthday

@CPS 
@Nitro 
@YeOldeOke

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (14/5/20)

@CPS
@Nitro
@YeOldeOke

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (14/5/20)

Happy Birthday @YeOldeOke of the All Day Vapes many coffees

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (14/5/20)

Happy Birthday

@CPS
@Nitro
@YeOldeOke

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## YeOldeOke (14/5/20)

Thanx guys. Keep it down willya? Depressing stuff once you get north of 'shouda died years ago'. I think this is about my 110th, lost track

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4 | Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (14/5/20)

YeOldeOke said:


> Thanx guys. Keep it down willya? Depressing stuff once you get north of 'shouda died years ago'. I think this is about my 110th, lost track


Well try to stick it out another few years. We vapers need you.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (14/5/20)

Happy birthday @CPS @Nitro and @YeOldeOke hope you guys have a great day

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (14/5/20)

Happy Birthday 
@CPS 
@Nitro 
@YeOldeOke 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (14/5/20)

The great thing about birthdays is ....... you can have one once a year.

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## ddk1979 (14/5/20)

@CPS
@Nitro
@YeOldeOke
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (15/5/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Riaz_sh 
@Vwiked 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/5/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Riaz_sh 
@Vwiked 

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## vicTor (15/5/20)

happy birthday

@Riaz_sh 
@Vwiked

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## SAVaper (15/5/20)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Riaz_sh 
@Vwiked


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## JurgensSt (15/5/20)

Happy Birthday



@Riaz_sh 
@Vwiked 

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Riaz_sh (15/5/20)

thank you to everyone

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## Silver (15/5/20)

Happy birthday @Riaz_sh and @Vwiked 
Have a super day and weekend ahead!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Willyza (15/5/20)

@Riaz_sh
@Vwiked

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Room Fogger (15/5/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Riaz_sh 
@Vwiked 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## hot.chillie35 (15/5/20)

Happy Birthday 

@Riaz_sh
@Vwiked

Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ARYANTO (15/5/20)

Happy Birthday:
@Riaz_sh
@Vwiked
The rest of you - happy Friday.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Stranger (15/5/20)

Do you know that once you have a birthday, you can only have that one once ?

Many happy returns.

Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (15/5/20)

Happy Birthday

@Riaz_sh
@Vwiked

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Chanelr (15/5/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Riaz_sh
@Vwiked
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ddk1979 (15/5/20)

@Riaz_sh
@Vwiked
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Resistance (15/5/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Riaz_sh
@Vwiked
Have an Awesome Day!!!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (15/5/20)

Happy birthday @Riaz_sh and @Vwiked sorry for the late message I hope you guys had a fantastic and fabulous day may the evening be even better

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Dubz (16/5/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Redaa 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/5/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Redaa 

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## SAVaper (16/5/20)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Redaa


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## ARYANTO (16/5/20)

@Redaa , you can tell your grand kids one day that ''my birthday coincided with day 50 in lock down 2020 , it was a very quiet birthday''
Happy birthday

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Resistance (16/5/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Redaa
Have an Awesome Birthday!!!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (16/5/20)

Happy Birthday
@Redaa

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Riaz_sh (16/5/20)

happy birthday @Redaa 

have a lekker day

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## vicTor (16/5/20)

happy birthday

@Redaa

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Room Fogger (16/5/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Redaa 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (16/5/20)

Good morning and a very happy birthday to @Redaa hope you have an awesome day

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Chanelr (16/5/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Redaa
Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Willyza (16/5/20)

@Redaa

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## ddk1979 (16/5/20)

@Redaa
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Redaa (16/5/20)

Thanks guys for all the wishes. 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6


----------



## Stranger (16/5/20)

I love birthdays on a weekend, they start on Friday and end on Monday

Many happy returns everyone

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Dubz (17/5/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Imti175 
@Kadett 
@Lawrence A 
@Neal 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/5/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Imti175 
@Kadett 
@Lawrence A 
@Neal 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (17/5/20)

@Imti175
@Kadett
@Lawrence A
@Neal longtimer , have a good one !
Have a Happy birthday you all !

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (17/5/20)

Happy Birthday 

@Imti175
@Kadett
@Lawrence A
@Neal

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (17/5/20)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Imti175 
@Kadett 
@Lawrence A 
@Neal


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Lawrence A (17/5/20)

Morning fellow vape family... thanks for the wishes.

And a big happy birthday to 

@Imti175 
@Kadett 
@Neal

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## alex1501 (17/5/20)

Happy Birthday and best wishes  
 @Lawrence A @Neal 


 @Imti175 @Kadett

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (17/5/20)

Happy birthday 
@Lawrence A 
@Imti175 
@Kadett 
@Neal 

hope you guys have a super Fantastic Sunday take care many more wishes of the day.

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (17/5/20)

happy birthday

@Imti175 
@Kadett 
@Lawrence A 
@Neal

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (17/5/20)

@Imti175
@Kadett
@Lawrence A
@Neal

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Redaa (17/5/20)

@Imti175
@Kadett
@Lawrence A
@Neal

Happy Birthday gents. Have an awesome day.  here's to many more. 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Imti175 (17/5/20)

Thanks guyz 

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## Chanelr (17/5/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Imti175
@Kadett
@Lawrence A
@Neal
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt (17/5/20)

Happy Birthday 

@Imti175
@Kadett
@Lawrence A
@Neal

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (17/5/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Imti175 
@Kadett 
@Lawrence A 
@Neal 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (17/5/20)

@Imti175
@Kadett
@Lawrence A
@Neal
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (17/5/20)

You are only a kid once, but you can stay young forever

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Neal (17/5/20)

ARYANTO said:


> @Imti175
> @Kadett
> @Lawrence A
> @Neal longtimer , have a good one !
> Have a Happy birthday you all !


Yes mate, a longtimer indeed. Thanks for the good wishes.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Dubz (18/5/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Chris du Toit 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Resistance (18/5/20)

Happy Birthday
@Chris du Toit 
Have an Awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/5/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Chris du Toit 

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## SAVaper (18/5/20)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Chris du Toit


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (18/5/20)

Happy Birthday

@Chris du Toit

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (18/5/20)

Happy birthday @Chris du Toit have a great start to the week and an even more awesome birthday

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## vicTor (18/5/20)

happy birthday

@Chris du Toit

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Room Fogger (18/5/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Chris du Toit 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Stranger (18/5/20)

Thank your Mother, it's your birthday

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Willyza (18/5/20)

@Chris du Toit

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ddk1979 (18/5/20)

@Chris du Toit
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (18/5/20)

@Chris du Toit
Congratulations , have a great day 
Be safe .Be sane .

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## alex1501 (18/5/20)

Happy Birthday @Chris du Toit 


and many more to follow

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## hot.chillie35 (18/5/20)

Happy Birthday 

@Chris du Toit

Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Dubz (19/5/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Jp1905 
@Seth 
@Tropical Heat 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## vicTor (19/5/20)

happy birthday

@Jp1905 
@Seth 
@Tropical Heat

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## ARYANTO (19/5/20)

@Jp1905
@Seth
@Tropical Heat
Have a happy birthday fellow inmates , 
Enjoy your special day .

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## hot.chillie35 (19/5/20)

Happy Birthday 

@Jp1905
@Seth
@Tropical Heat

Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## SAVaper (19/5/20)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Jp1905 
@Seth 
@Tropical Heat


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Chanelr (19/5/20)

Happy Belated Birthday 
@Chris du Toit

happy birthday to
@Jp1905
@Seth
@Tropical Heat

Have a great day

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Resistance (19/5/20)

Happy Birthday
@Jp1905
@Seth
@Tropical Heat
Have an Awesome Day!!!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## JurgensSt (19/5/20)

Happy Birthday

@Jp1905
@Seth
@Tropical Heat

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/5/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Jp1905 
@Seth 
@Tropical Heat 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Willyza (19/5/20)

@Jp1905
@Seth
@Tropical Heat

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (19/5/20)

Happy Birthday

@Jp1905
@Seth
@Tropical Heat

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (19/5/20)

Happy birthday 
@Jp1905 
@Seth 
@Tropical Heat 

hope yourll have a fabulous day ahead many more returns of the day

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Room Fogger (19/5/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Jp1905 
@Seth 
@Tropical Heat 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Stranger (19/5/20)

Just think, this time next year you will be asking, what did you do on your birthday 2020 ?

Many happy returns.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## alex1501 (19/5/20)

@Jp1905 @Seth @Tropical Heat 
 Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ddk1979 (19/5/20)

@Jp1905
@Seth
@Tropical Heat
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Dubz (20/5/20)

Happy Birthday 
@BigK 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/5/20)

Happy Birthday 
@BigK 

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## SAVaper (20/5/20)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@BigK


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## vicTor (20/5/20)

happy birthday

@BigK

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## hot.chillie35 (20/5/20)

Happy Birthday 

@BigK

Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## JurgensSt (20/5/20)

Happy Birthday 

@BigK

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (20/5/20)

Happy Birthday

@BigK

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Resistance (20/5/20)

@BigK Have an Awesome Birthday!!!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Room Fogger (20/5/20)

Happy Birthday 
@BigK 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Chanelr (20/5/20)

Happy Birthday 
@BigK
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (20/5/20)

Happy birthday @BigK have a great day ahead take care,enjoy And many more returns

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Willyza (20/5/20)

@BigK

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## alex1501 (20/5/20)

@BigK  
 and best wishes

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ddk1979 (20/5/20)

@BigK
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Stranger (20/5/20)

Having a birthday in lock down is like being handcuffed to a bed ........ well hopefully  

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## ARYANTO (20/5/20)

To the @BigK
Happy birthday 
Enjoy !

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Dubz (21/5/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Viresh 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## SAVaper (21/5/20)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Viresh


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/5/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Viresh 

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ARYANTO (21/5/20)

@Viresh
Happy birthday. Enjoy the day !

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Chanelr (21/5/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Viresh
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## vicTor (21/5/20)

happy birthday

@Viresh

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Resistance (21/5/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Viresh have an Awesome Day!!!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (21/5/20)

Happy Birthday
@Viresh

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Willyza (21/5/20)

@Viresh

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Room Fogger (21/5/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Viresh 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (21/5/20)

Happy birthday @Viresh have a great day ahead

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ddk1979 (21/5/20)

@Viresh
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## hot.chillie35 (21/5/20)

Happy Birthday 

@Viresh

Hope u had a super fantastic day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Dubz (22/5/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Kishan Ghela 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/5/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Kishan Ghela 

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Resistance (22/5/20)

@Kishan Ghela Have a Happy Birthday!!!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## vicTor (22/5/20)

happy birthday

@Kishan Ghela

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## SAVaper (22/5/20)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Kishan Ghela


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## hot.chillie35 (22/5/20)

Happy Birthday 

@Kishan Ghela

Have a super awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Chanelr (22/5/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Kishan Ghela
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Room Fogger (22/5/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Kishan Ghela 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (22/5/20)

Happy birthday @Kishan Ghela hope you have a great day ahead many returns

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (22/5/20)

Happy Birthday

@Kishan Ghela

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Stranger (22/5/20)

It's your birthday, treat yourself to two ply

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## ARYANTO (22/5/20)

To @Kishan Ghela happy birthday
to working people , happy Friday 
To to the rest of us , just another day.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ddk1979 (22/5/20)

@Kishan Ghela
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Dubz (23/5/20)

Happy Birthday 
@ace_d_house_cat 
@DS_vaper 
@Keanan23 
@Redbeard 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/5/20)

Happy Birthday 
@ace_d_house_cat 
@DS_vaper 
@Keanan23 
@Redbeard 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (23/5/20)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@ace_d_house_cat 
@DS_vaper 
@Keanan23 
@Redbeard


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (23/5/20)

@ace_d_house_cat
@DS_vaper
@Keanan23
@Redbeard

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## alex1501 (23/5/20)

Happy Birthday 
 @ace_d_house_cat @DS_vaper 


  @Keanan23 @Redbeard

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (23/5/20)

Happy Birthday 

@ace_d_house_cat
@DS_vaper
@Keanan23
@Redbeard

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (23/5/20)

Happy Birthday 
@ace_d_house_cat 
@DS_vaper 
@Keanan23 
@Redbeard 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr (23/5/20)

Happy Birthday 
@ace_d_house_cat
@DS_vaper
@Keanan23
@Redbeard
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (23/5/20)

Happy Birthday 
@ace_d_house_cat
@DS_vaper
@Keanan23
@Redbeard 
have and Awesome Birthday!!!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (23/5/20)

Happy birthday 
@ace_d_house_cat 
@DS_vaper 
@Keanan23 
@Redbeard 
Have a great day ahead many more wishes of the day take care

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (23/5/20)

Good morning inmates and happy birthday:
@DS_vaper
@Keanan23
@ace_d_house_cat
@Redbeard

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (23/5/20)

happy birthday

@ace_d_house_cat 
@DS_vaper 
@Keanan23 
@Redbeard

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (23/5/20)

@ace_d_house_cat
@DS_vaper
@Keanan23
@Redbeard
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (24/5/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Bender 
@PartyDave 
@RetroBoer 
@ShamZ 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/5/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Bender 
@PartyDave 
@RetroBoer 
@ShamZ 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (24/5/20)

@Bender
@PartyDave
@RetroBoer
@ShamZ

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (24/5/20)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Bender 
@PartyDave 
@RetroBoer 
@ShamZ


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (24/5/20)

happy birthday

@Bender 
@PartyDave 
@RetroBoer 
@ShamZ

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (24/5/20)

Happy birthday 
@Bender 
@PartyDave 
@RetroBoer 
@ShamZ 
Hope you guys have a superFine Sunday, Take care all the best Enjoy your day

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (24/5/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Bender 
@PartyDave 
@RetroBoer 
@ShamZ 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## alex1501 (24/5/20)

Happy Birthday 
 @Bender @PartyDave 


 @RetroBoer @ShamZ

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr (24/5/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Bender
@PartyDave
@RetroBoer
@ShamZ
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt (24/5/20)

Happy Birthday 

@Bender
@PartyDave
@RetroBoer
@ShamZ

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (24/5/20)

@Bender
@PartyDave
@RetroBoer
@ShamZ
Enjoy your birthday ,Birthday people,
Happy Sunday to the rest of you .

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (24/5/20)

Birthdays are good for your health, people who have more birthdays live longer

Many happy returns.

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (24/5/20)

@Bender
@PartyDave
@RetroBoer
@ShamZ
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (24/5/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Bender
@PartyDave
@RetroBoer
@ShamZ
Have an Awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Dubz (25/5/20)

Happy Birthday 
@FaFCapeVape 
@Iris Ty 
@RiccoS 
@Wimmas 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/5/20)

Happy Birthday 
@FaFCapeVape 
@Iris Ty 
@RiccoS 
@Wimmas 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (25/5/20)

@FaFCapeVape
@Iris Ty
@RiccoS
@Wimmas
Congratulations , Happy birthday -enjoy !

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (25/5/20)

happy birthday

@FaFCapeVape 
@Iris Ty 
@RiccoS 
@Wimmas

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## alex1501 (25/5/20)

Happy Birthday @FaFCapeVape @Iris Ty 


 @RiccoS @Wimmas and have a great day!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt (25/5/20)

Happy birthday

@FaFCapeVape 
@Iris Ty 
@RiccoS 
@Wimmas

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (25/5/20)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@FaFCapeVape 
@Iris Ty 
@RiccoS 
@Wimmas


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (25/5/20)

Happy birthday

@FaFCapeVape
@Iris Ty
@RiccoS
@Wimmas

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (25/5/20)

@FaFCapeVape
@Iris Ty
@RiccoS
@Wimmas

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (25/5/20)

Happy birthday 
@FaFCapeVape 
@Iris Ty 
@RiccoS 
@Wimmas 
Have a marvelous Monday and an awesome birthday take care

Reactions: Like 8 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr (25/5/20)

Happy Birthday 
@FaFCapeVape
@Iris Ty
@RiccoS
@Wimmas
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 10 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (25/5/20)

Happy Birthday 
@FaFCapeVape 
@Iris Ty 
@RiccoS 
@Wimmas 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (25/5/20)

365 days in a year, and today is your turn

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## ddk1979 (25/5/20)

@FaFCapeVape
@Iris Ty
@RiccoS
@Wimmas
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (25/5/20)

Happy Birthday 
@FaFCapeVape
@Iris Ty
@RiccoS
@Wimmas
Have an Awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (25/5/20)

Happy Birthday 

@FaFCapeVape
@Iris Ty
@RiccoS
@Wimmas

Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (25/5/20)

Happy Belated Birthday

@ShamZ
@Bender
@PartyDave
@RetroBoer

Hope you all had an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Dubz (26/5/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Jr1110589 
@Lidayz 
@Philip1987 
@Smokey_Za 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## vicTor (26/5/20)

happy birthday

@Jr1110589 
@Lidayz 
@Philip1987 
@Smokey_Za

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/5/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Jr1110589 
@Lidayz 
@Philip1987 
@Smokey_Za 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## SAVaper (26/5/20)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Jr1110589 
@Lidayz 
@Philip1987 
@Smokey_Za


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ARYANTO (26/5/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Smokey_Za 
@Lidayz 
@Philip1987 
@Jr1110589 
Have a freezing day.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Chanelr (26/5/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Jr1110589
@Lidayz
@Philip1987
@Smokey_Za
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (26/5/20)

Happy birthday 
@Jr1110589 
@Lidayz 
@Philip1987
@Smokey_Za 
Hope you guys have an amazing day ahead take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## JurgensSt (26/5/20)

Happy Birthday 

@Jr1110589
@Lidayz
@Philip1987
@Smokey_Za

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Room Fogger (26/5/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Jr1110589 
@Lidayz 
@Philip1987 
@Smokey_Za 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (26/5/20)

Happy Birthday

@Smokey_Za
@Lidayz
@Philip1987
@Jr1110589

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## alex1501 (26/5/20)

Happy Birthday @Smokey_Za @Lidayz 


 @Philip1987 @Jr1110589 
 and have a great day.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Stranger (26/5/20)

Birthdays in lockdown is like being an astronaut

Many happy returns.

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1


----------



## ddk1979 (26/5/20)

@Jr1110589
@Lidayz
@Philip1987
@Smokey_Za
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## hot.chillie35 (26/5/20)

Happy Birthday 

@Jr1110589
@Lidayz
@Philip1987
@Smokey_Za

Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Resistance (26/5/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Jr1110589
@Lidayz
@Philip1987
@Smokey_Za
Have n Awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Dubz (27/5/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Derekvanheerden 
@Gimli 
@Imperator 
@RichJB 
@sAfrica 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/5/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Derekvanheerden 
@Gimli 
@Imperator 
@RichJB 
@sAfrica 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (27/5/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Derekvanheerden
@Gimli
@Imperator
@RichJB
@sAfrica
Have an Awesome Day!!!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (27/5/20)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Derekvanheerden 
@Gimli 
@Imperator 
@RichJB 
@sAfrica


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (27/5/20)

Happy birthday 
@Derekvanheerden 
@Gimli 
@Imperator 
@RichJB 
@sAfrica 
Hope you guys have a great day ahead take care many returns

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (27/5/20)

happy birthday

@Derekvanheerden 
@Gimli 
@Imperator 
@RichJB 
@sAfrica

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr (27/5/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Derekvanheerden
@Gimli
@Imperator
@RichJB
@sAfrica
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (27/5/20)

@Derekvanheerden
@Gimli
@Imperator
@RichJB
@sAfrica

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt (27/5/20)

Happy Birthday 

@Derekvanheerden
@Gimli
@Imperator
@RichJB
@sAfrica

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (27/5/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Derekvanheerden
@Gimli
@RichJB
@sAfrica

And especially to @Imperator, creator of the outstanding Emissary Elixirs and author of note. See here. Have a vaping good day!

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (27/5/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Derekvanheerden 
@Gimli 
@Imperator 
@RichJB 
@sAfrica 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (27/5/20)

@Derekvanheerden
@Gimli
@Imperator -storyteller , enjoy it
@RichJB - have a good one ,thanx for all the mixing advise 
@sAfrica
Happy birthday and have a good year .

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 2


----------



## alex1501 (27/5/20)

Happy Birthday 
  @RichJB @Imperator @Gimli   


 @Derekvanheerden @sAfrica

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (27/5/20)

Happy Birthday

@Derekvanheerden
@Gimli
@Imperator
@RichJB
@sAfrica

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (27/5/20)

Just think ... some one somewhere is having a birthday

Oh ... it's you

Many happy returns.

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## BeaLea (27/5/20)

Happy Birthday 

@Derekvanheerden
@Gimli
@Imperator
@RichJB
@sAfrica

Have the best day

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (27/5/20)

@Derekvanheerden
@Gimli
@Imperator
@RichJB
@sAfrica
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (28/5/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Hypersonic136 
@shawnquentinkoekemoer 
@Taariq404 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/5/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Hypersonic136 
@shawnquentinkoekemoer 
@Taariq404 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## vicTor (28/5/20)

happy birthday

@Hypersonic136 
@shawnquentinkoekemoer 
@Taariq404

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## ARYANTO (28/5/20)

Happy Birthday , birthday people ,
Have a great day! 
@Hypersonic136
@Taariq404
@shawnquentinkoekemoer

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Resistance (28/5/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Hypersonic136
@shawnquentinkoekemoer
@Taariq404
Have an Awesome Day!!!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## hot.chillie35 (28/5/20)

Happy Birthday 

@Hypersonic136
@shawnquentinkoekemoer
@Taariq404

Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Chanelr (28/5/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Hypersonic136
@shawnquentinkoekemoer
@Taariq404
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## SAVaper (28/5/20)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Hypersonic136 
@shawnquentinkoekemoer 
@Taariq404


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (28/5/20)

Happy birthday 
@Hypersonic136 
@shawnquentinkoekemoer @Taariq404 
Have a great day ahead many more returns

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (28/5/20)

Happy Birthday

@Hypersonic136
@shawnquentinkoekemoer
@Taariq404

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## I-like_to-vape (28/5/20)

I hope you lovely birthday kids are wishing for nicotine to be unbanned, happy birthday all 

Sent from my S8 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Room Fogger (28/5/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Hypersonic136 
@shawnquentinkoekemoer 
@Taariq404 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## alex1501 (28/5/20)

* Happy Birthday and  *



 @shawnquentinkoekemoer 
  @Taariq404 @Hypersonic136

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Skillie@23 (28/5/20)

Happy B-day

@Hypersonic136
@shawnquentinkoekemoer
@Taariq404

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Stranger (28/5/20)

What a day to have your birthday on

well at least 20 million people around the world can't be wrong

many happy returns

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## ddk1979 (28/5/20)

@Hypersonic136
@shawnquentinkoekemoer
@Taariq404
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## CJB85 (28/5/20)

Happy birthday @Hypersonic136 
@shawnquentinkoekemoer 
@Taariq404 
I hope you still have some liquid left to celebrate with!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Dubz (29/5/20)

Happy Birthday 
@antonherbst 
@Spongebob 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## SAVaper (29/5/20)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@antonherbst 
@Spongebob


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## vicTor (29/5/20)

happy birthday

@antonherbst 
@Spongebob

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## hot.chillie35 (29/5/20)

Happy Birthday 

@antonherbst
@Spongebob

Have a super awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Resistance (29/5/20)

Happy Birthday

@antonherbst
@Spongebob

Have an Awesome Day!!!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Chanelr (29/5/20)

Happy Birthday 
@antonherbst
@Spongebob
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/5/20)

Happy Birthday 
@antonherbst 
@Spongebob 

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## alex1501 (29/5/20)

@antonherbst @Spongebob

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (29/5/20)

Happy Birthday @antonherbst

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Willyza (29/5/20)

@antonherbst
@Spongebob

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (29/5/20)

Happy Birthday @Spongebob

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Spongebob (29/5/20)

Thank you kindly one and all 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (29/5/20)

Happy birthday 
@antonherbst 
@Spongebob 
Have a fabulous Friday birthday, take care all the best, many returns of the day

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ARYANTO (29/5/20)

@antonherbst - Baie geluk  !
@Spongebob

Congrats guys - HAVE A HAPPY DAY !

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Room Fogger (29/5/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Spongebob 
 Have a super day! 
@antonherbst ,May your year continue bucking the trend and may there be many more.
 Happy Birthday Woesrand brother!

Reactions: Like 13 | Winner 1


----------



## Stranger (29/5/20)

Just because you are getting older, does not mean you have to grow up

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## ddk1979 (29/5/20)

@antonherbst
@Spongebob
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## antonherbst (29/5/20)

Thanks Guys and Gals. The well wishes are truly amazing and i am thankful to be part of the comunity.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 10


----------



## Dubz (30/5/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Room Fogger 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/5/20)

Happy Birthday 


@Room Fogger 

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt (30/5/20)

Happy Bday Mnr @Room Fogger 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (30/5/20)

happy birthday

@Room Fogger

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr (30/5/20)

Wishing you a Happy Birthday 
@Room Fogger
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (30/5/20)

A very happy birthday to you sir @Room Fogger!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (30/5/20)

Thanks for the wishes everyone, unfortunately the I will only see you all again at the family gathering next year, Vapecon !!! but I’ll celebrate to the best of my ability with those here today!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 7


----------



## Willyza (30/5/20)

@Room Fogger

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (30/5/20)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Room Fogger


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## alex1501 (30/5/20)

@Room Fogger

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (30/5/20)

Birthday Greetings @Room Fogger

Reactions: Like 10 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (30/5/20)

A Special Birthday Shout Out to @Room Fogger. Have urself an Awesome Day!!!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (30/5/20)

Happy birthday @Room Fogger hope you have a splendid and blessed day ahead with plenty treats ,wishes and awesomeness

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (30/5/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Room Fogger
Have an Awesome Day!!!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (30/5/20)

Just popped in to say hello, now I am going back down my rabbit hole

Many happy returns @Room Fogger

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (30/5/20)

Happy Birthday @Room Fogger .

I hope that you have a fantastic day!!!!

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (30/5/20)

I am proud to call you my friend dear F.
Have a blessed day and may God's grace be with you .
@Room Fogger - HAPPY BIRTHDAY !

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (30/5/20)

Special Birthday wishes to you @Room Fogger - thanks for all your contributions

Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (31/5/20)

Happy Birthday 
@GerharddP 
@montezuma 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## SAVaper (31/5/20)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@GerharddP 
@montezuma


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (31/5/20)

Happy Birthday 
@GerharddP 
@montezuma 

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## alex1501 (31/5/20)

Happy Birthday @GerharddP @montezuma 


and have a great day

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## ARYANTO (31/5/20)

@GerharddP
@montezuma
Happy birthday -wish both of you the best .
Congrats !

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Grand Guru (31/5/20)

Happy birthday! @GerharddP @montezuma I hope you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Room Fogger (31/5/20)

Happy Birthday 
@GerharddP 
@montezuma 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Willyza (31/5/20)

@GerharddP
@montezuma

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## JurgensSt (31/5/20)

Happy Birthday 

@GerharddP 
@montezuma

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## hot.chillie35 (31/5/20)

Happy Birthday!!! 

@GerharddP
@montezuma

Have a Fantastic Day!!!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (31/5/20)

Happy Birthday

@GerharddP

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (31/5/20)

Happy Birthday!!!

@montezuma

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (31/5/20)

Happy birthday 
@GerharddP 
@montezuma 

wishing you guys a super splendid Sunday take care many more wishes for the day

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Chanelr (31/5/20)

Happy Birthday 
@GerharddP
@montezuma
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## vicTor (31/5/20)

happy birthday

@GerharddP 
@montezuma

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Stranger (31/5/20)

Don't be sad at being one year older, be happy you are one year wiser.

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## ddk1979 (31/5/20)

@GerharddP
@montezuma
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Resistance (31/5/20)

Happy Birthday 
@GerharddP
@montezuma
Have an Awesome Day!!!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Viresh (31/5/20)

hot.chillie35 said:


> Happy Birthday
> 
> @Viresh
> 
> ...


Thank you

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Viresh (31/5/20)

ddk1979 said:


> View attachment 196487
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Viresh (31/5/20)

Yuvir Punwasi said:


> Happy birthday @Viresh have a great day ahead


Thank you

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Viresh (31/5/20)

Room Fogger said:


> Happy Birthday
> @Viresh
> Have a super day!


Thank you

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Viresh (31/5/20)

Willyza said:


> View attachment 196477
> 
> @Viresh


Thank you

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Viresh (31/5/20)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Happy Birthday
> @Viresh
> 
> View attachment 196474


Thank you

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Viresh (31/5/20)

Resistance said:


> Happy Birthday
> @Viresh have an Awesome Day!!!


Thank you

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Viresh (31/5/20)

vicTor said:


> happy birthday
> 
> @Viresh


Thank you

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Viresh (31/5/20)

Chanelr said:


> Happy Birthday
> @Viresh
> Have a great day


Thank you

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Viresh (31/5/20)

ARYANTO said:


> @Viresh
> Happy birthday. Enjoy the day !


Thank you

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Viresh (31/5/20)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> Happy Birthday
> @Viresh
> 
> May you have an awesome day!


Thank you

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Viresh (31/5/20)

Dubz said:


> Happy Birthday
> @Viresh
> Have a super day!


Thank you

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (1/6/20)

Viresh said:


> Thank you


You welcome buddy

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Dubz (1/6/20)

Happy Birthday 
@bsmrt50 
@gemstern 
@Malimbar 
@Rasool 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## SAVaper (1/6/20)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@bsmrt50 
@gemstern 
@Malimbar 
@Rasool


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Room Fogger (1/6/20)

Happy Birthday 
@bsmrt50 
@gemstern 
@Malimbar 
@Rasool 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## hot.chillie35 (1/6/20)

Happy Birthday 

@bsmrt50
@gemstern
@Malimbar
@Rasool

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## vicTor (1/6/20)

happy birthday

@bsmrt50 
@gemstern 
@Malimbar 
@Rasool

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/6/20)

Happy Birthday 
@bsmrt50 
@gemstern 
@Malimbar 
@Rasool 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ARYANTO (1/6/20)

It is a good day to have a birthday 
@bsmrt50
@gemstern
@Malimbar
@Rasool
Congratulations!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Willyza (1/6/20)

@bsmrt50
@gemstern
@Malimbar
@Rasool

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Chanelr (1/6/20)

Happy Birthday 
@bsmrt50
@gemstern
@Malimbar
@Rasool
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (1/6/20)

Happy birthday 
@bsmrt50 
@gemstern 
@Malimbar 
@Rasool 
Hope yourll have a fantastic day and super awesome start to the new week take care all the very best and many more returns

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (1/6/20)

Happy Birthday

@bsmrt50
@gemstern
@Malimbar
@Rasool

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Stranger (1/6/20)

Constanoon aftable. Ish my birfday

many happy returns.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## ddk1979 (1/6/20)

@bsmrt50
@gemstern
@Malimbar
@Rasool
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Skillie@23 (1/6/20)

Happy B-day

@bsmrt50
@gemstern
@Malimbar
@Rasool

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Resistance (1/6/20)

Happy Birthday

@bsmrt50
@gemstern
@Malimbar
@Rasool
Have an Awesome Day!!!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Dubz (2/6/20)

Happy Birthday 
@PrinceVlad 
@Wilco 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## vicTor (2/6/20)

happy birthday

@PrinceVlad 
@Wilco

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/6/20)

Happy Birthday 
@PrinceVlad 
@Wilco 

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## hot.chillie35 (2/6/20)

Happy Birthday 

@PrinceVlad
@Wilco

Have a Fantastic Day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## SAVaper (2/6/20)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@PrinceVlad 
@Wilco


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## JurgensSt (2/6/20)

Happy Birthday 

@PrinceVlad
@Wilco

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Room Fogger (2/6/20)

Happy Birthday 
@PrinceVlad 
@Wilco 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (2/6/20)

Happy birthday 
@PrinceVlad 
@Wilco 
Have an awesome one guys

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## alex1501 (2/6/20)

@PrinceVlad @Wilco

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Chanelr (2/6/20)

Happy Birthday 
@PrinceVlad
@Wilco
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Stranger (2/6/20)

Na na na na nah You can booze on your birthday

Many happy returns.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## PrinceVlad (2/6/20)

Thanks everyone! 

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (2/6/20)

Happy Birthday

@Wilco

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (2/6/20)

Happy Birthday

@PrinceVlad

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Willyza (2/6/20)

@PrinceVlad
@Wilco

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ARYANTO (2/6/20)

@PrinceVlad
@Wilco
Happy birthday have a good one .

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ddk1979 (2/6/20)

@PrinceVlad
@Wilco
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Resistance (2/6/20)

Happy Birthday 
@PrinceVlad
@Wilco
Hope you're having an Awesome Birthday!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Dubz (3/6/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Kalashnikov 
@Po7713 
@Sash 
@Vapington 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/6/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Kalashnikov 
@Po7713 
@Sash 
@Vapington 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## SAVaper (3/6/20)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Kalashnikov 
@Po7713 
@Sash 
@Vapington


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## hot.chillie35 (3/6/20)

Happy Birthday 

@Kalashnikov
@Po7713
@Sash
@Vapington

Have a super awesome day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Resistance (3/6/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Kalashnikov
@Po7713
@Sash
@Vapington
Have an Awesome Day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## vicTor (3/6/20)

happy birthday

@Kalashnikov 
@Po7713 
@Sash 
@Vapington

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Grand Guru (3/6/20)

@Kalashnikov @Po7713 @Sash @Vapington

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## JurgensSt (3/6/20)

Happy birthday

@Kalashnikov 
@Po7713 
@Sash 
@Vapington

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Chanelr (3/6/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Kalashnikov
@Po7713
@Sash
@Vapington
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## alex1501 (3/6/20)

Happy Birthday @Kalashnikov @Po7713   


 @Sash @Vapington and have a great day.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (3/6/20)

Happy birthday 
@Kalashnikov 
@Po7713 
@Sash 
@Vapington 
Have a damn awesome and super wacky Wednesday take care many returns of the day

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Willyza (3/6/20)

@Kalashnikov
@Po7713
@Sash
@Vapington

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Sash (3/6/20)

Thank you. You guys rock!







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 6


----------



## Room Fogger (3/6/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Kalashnikov 
@Po7713 
@Sash 
@Vapington 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Stranger (3/6/20)

Being able to vape on your birthday be like, ... your first poop on a potty.

Many happy returns.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (3/6/20)

Happy Birthday

@Kalashnikov
@Po7713
@Sash
@Vapington

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## ARYANTO (3/6/20)

Congratulations , have a happy day !

@Kalashnikov
@Po7713
@Sash
@Vapington

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## ARYANTO (3/6/20)

Congratulations , have a happy day !

@Kalashnikov
@Po7713
@Sash
@Vapington

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ARYANTO (3/6/20)

Did you know on your birthday you share it with 9 million others

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## ddk1979 (3/6/20)

@Kalashnikov
@Po7713
@Sash
@Vapington
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Dubz (4/6/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Robert Cockrell 
@shaheed.saib86 
@wilanbor 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/6/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Robert Cockrell 
@shaheed.saib86 
@wilanbor 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## SAVaper (4/6/20)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Robert Cockrell 
@shaheed.saib86 
@wilanbor


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## hot.chillie35 (4/6/20)

Happy Birthday 

@Robert Cockrell
@shaheed.saib86
@wilanbor

Have a super sweet day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## vicTor (4/6/20)

happy birthday

@Robert Cockrell 
@shaheed.saib86 
@wilanbor

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Grand Guru (4/6/20)

Happy Birthday @Robert Cockrell @shaheed.saib86 @wilanbor

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Chanelr (4/6/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Robert Cockrell
@shaheed.saib86
@wilanbor
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## JurgensSt (4/6/20)

Happy Birthday 

@Robert Cockrell
@shaheed.saib86
@wilanbor

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Room Fogger (4/6/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Robert Cockrell 
@shaheed.saib86 
@wilanbor 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (4/6/20)

Happy birthday 
@Robert Cockrell 
@shaheed.saib86 
@wilanbor 
Have a terrific Thursday guys enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (4/6/20)

Happy Birthday

@Robert Cockrell
@shaheed.saib86
@wilanbor

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## alex1501 (4/6/20)

and best wishes @Robert Cockrell 
 @shaheed.saib86 @wilanbor

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Stranger (4/6/20)

Apparently as you age, your eyes get weaker, your joints stiffer and your blood thicker. 

Luckily, your brain gets sharper.

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## CJB85 (4/6/20)

Happy birthday @Robert Cockrell @wilanbor @shaheed.saib86 !
My you never have NDZ as a party planner!

Reactions: Like 10 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO (4/6/20)



Reactions: Like 7 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (4/6/20)

@Robert Cockrell @wilanbor @shaheed.saib86

Reactions: Like 10 | Funny 2


----------



## ddk1979 (4/6/20)

@Robert Cockrell
@shaheed.saib86
@wilanbor
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Resistance (4/6/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Robert Cockrell
@shaheed.saib86
@wilanbor
Hope you had an Awesome Day thus far!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## BeaLea (4/6/20)

*Happy Birthday*

@Robert Cockrell
@shaheed.saib86
@wilanbor

Hope the rest of your day is amazing

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Dubz (5/6/20)

Happy Birthday 
@ABDROSS 
@Azzo 
@Ridha Khan 
@Wilverine189 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/6/20)

Happy Birthday 
@ABDROSS 
@Azzo 
@Ridha Khan 
@Wilverine189 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## vicTor (5/6/20)

happy birthday

@ABDROSS 
@Azzo 
@Ridha Khan 
@Wilverine189

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (5/6/20)

Happy birthday 
@ABDROSS 
@Azzo 
@Ridha Khan 
@Wilverine189 
Have a fantastic Friday take care enjoy your day stay blessed

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Resistance (5/6/20)

Happy Birthday 
@ABDROSS
@Azzo
@Ridha Khan
@Wilverine189
Have an Awesome Birthday!!!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## SAVaper (5/6/20)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@ABDROSS 
@Azzo 
@Ridha Khan 
@Wilverine189


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## JurgensSt (5/6/20)

Happy birthday 

@ABDROSS 
@Azzo 
@Ridha Khan 
@Wilverine189

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Willyza (5/6/20)

@ABDROSS
@Azzo
@Ridha Khan
@Wilverine189

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO (5/6/20)

@ABDROSS
@Azzo
@Ridha Khan
@Wilverine189 
Have a happy day ,
Congratulations !

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## hot.chillie35 (5/6/20)

Happy Birthday 

@ABDROSS
@Azzo
@Ridha Khan
@Wilverine189

Have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (5/6/20)

Happy birthday

@ABDROSS
@Azzo
@Ridha Khan
@Wilverine189

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Room Fogger (5/6/20)

Happy Birthday 
@ABDROSS 
@Azzo 
@Ridha Khan 
@Wilverine189 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## alex1501 (5/6/20)

Happy Birthday @ABDROSS @Azzo   


 @Ridha Khan @Wilverine189

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Stranger (5/6/20)

If Marylin Monroe was still alive I would ask her to sing Happy Birthday for you

Many happy returns.

Reactions: Like 7 | Funny 1


----------



## Chanelr (5/6/20)

Happy Birthday 
@ABDROSS
@Azzo
@Ridha Khan
@Wilverine189
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## ddk1979 (5/6/20)

@ABDROSS
@Azzo
@Ridha Khan
@Wilverine189
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Dubz (6/6/20)

Happy Birthday 
@AJFour 
@baltazhar 
@Dutchman 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/6/20)

Happy Birthday 
@AJFour 
@baltazhar 
@Dutchman 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## SAVaper (6/6/20)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@AJFour 
@baltazhar 
@Dutchman


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## hot.chillie35 (6/6/20)

Happy Birthday 

@AJFour
@baltazhar
@Dutchman

Have a super awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (6/6/20)

Happy birthday 
@AJFour 
@baltazhar 
@Dutchman 
Have a great day many many more returns of the day

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## JurgensSt (6/6/20)

Happy Birthday 

@AJFour
@baltazhar
@Dutchman

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Willyza (6/6/20)

@AJFour
@baltazhar
@Dutchman

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ARYANTO (6/6/20)

@AJFour
@baltazhar
@Dutchman
Happy birthday

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Chanelr (6/6/20)

Happy Birthday 
@AJFour
@baltazhar
@Dutchman
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (6/6/20)

Happy Birthday

@AJFour
@baltazhar
@Dutchman

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Grand Guru (6/6/20)

@AJFour @baltazhar @Dutchman

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## alex1501 (6/6/20)

Happy Birthday 
 @AJFour @baltazhar @Dutchman 


 and have a great day

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Room Fogger (6/6/20)

Happy Birthday 
@AJFour 
@baltazhar 
@Dutchman 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## ddk1979 (6/6/20)

@AJFour
@baltazhar
@Dutchman
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## vicTor (6/6/20)

happy birthday

@AJFour 
@baltazhar 
@Dutchman

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Stranger (6/6/20)

Weekend birthdays be like  Friday to Sunday

Many happy returns.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## volcom27101982 (6/6/20)

Im 4 months early to the day but hey...well probs still be in lockdown by then. 

I need something to look forward to. 
Happy Birthday *ECIGSSA 
https://www.tiktok.com/@ali_r_makhlouf/video/6811492449790266629*

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Resistance (6/6/20)

Happy Birthday 
@AJFour
@baltazhar
@Dutchman
Have an Awesome Birthday!!!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Dubz (7/6/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Slick 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/6/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Slick 

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (7/6/20)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Slick


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## alex1501 (7/6/20)

@Slick   
  Have a great day.

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (7/6/20)

Happy birthday @Slick hope you have a great day with plenty more happy returns, take care enjoy the rest of your day

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (7/6/20)

Hope you have an awesome day @Slick

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (7/6/20)

happy birthday

@Slick

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (7/6/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Slick 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (7/6/20)

@Slick

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr (7/6/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Slick
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt (7/6/20)

Happy Birthday

@Slick 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (7/6/20)

@Slick Have a happy day 
Congratulations ! 
and happy vapeversity @ARYANTO - 2 years a Ecigssa member and 30 months smokies free

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (7/6/20)

Happy Birthday

@Slick

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (7/6/20)

@Slick 

Wow , you be like very special , all on your lonesome.

Many happy returns.

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (7/6/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Slick. 
Have an Awesome Day!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (7/6/20)

@Slick
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (8/6/20)

Happy Birthday 
@NecroticAngel 
@Smstiaan5 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/6/20)

Happy Birthday 
@NecroticAngel 
@Smstiaan5 

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (8/6/20)

happy birthday

@NecroticAngel 
@Smstiaan5

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt (8/6/20)

Happy Birthday 
@NecroticAngel 
@Smstiaan5 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (8/6/20)

Happy Birthday 

@NecroticAngel
@Smstiaan5

Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (8/6/20)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@NecroticAngel 
@Smstiaan5


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Resistance (8/6/20)

Happy Birthday 
@NecroticAngel
@Smstiaan5
Have an Awesome Birthday!!!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Chanelr (8/6/20)

Happy Birthday 
@NecroticAngel
@Smstiaan5
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 12 | Agree 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (8/6/20)

Happy birthday 
@NecroticAngel 
@Smstiaan5 
Have an awesome day ahead many happy returns of the day

Reactions: Like 10 | Agree 1


----------



## Willyza (8/6/20)

@NecroticAngel
@Smstiaan5

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (8/6/20)

Happy Birthday '

@NecroticAngel
@Smstiaan5

Reactions: Like 11 | Agree 1


----------



## NecroticAngel (8/6/20)

Thank you so much for the birthday wishes, while I feel old and decrepit I feel much love!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 6


----------



## alex1501 (8/6/20)

@NecroticAngel @Smstiaan5 
 and have a great day

Reactions: Like 13 | Agree 1


----------



## Room Fogger (8/6/20)

Happy Birthday 
@NecroticAngel 
@Smstiaan5 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12 | Agree 1


----------



## ARYANTO (8/6/20)

Happy Birthday

@NecroticAngel 
@Smstiaan5

Reactions: Like 12 | Agree 1


----------



## Stranger (8/6/20)

Age is mostly a double digit number. You should only worry when it gets to triple digits.

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1


----------



## ddk1979 (8/6/20)

@NecroticAngel
@Smstiaan5
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Smstiaan5 (8/6/20)

Omw, thank you so much for all the birthday wishes fellow vapers. It literally means the world to me.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 6


----------



## Dubz (9/6/20)

Happy Birthday 
@BobZ_1989 
@MrGSmokeFree 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt (9/6/20)

Happy Birthday


@BobZ_1989 
@MrGSmokeFree

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/6/20)

Happy Birthday 
@BobZ_1989 
@MrGSmokeFree 

May you both have an awesome day!

Hey wait a minute did I just wish myself
happy birthday?

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 6


----------



## vicTor (9/6/20)

happy birthday

@BobZ_1989 
@MrGSmokeFree

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (9/6/20)

Happy Birthday

@BobZ_1989

Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Resistance (9/6/20)

Happy Birthday 
@BobZ_1989
@MrGSmokeFree


Have an Awesome Birthday!!!

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (9/6/20)

Wishing you a very special and happy birthday @MrGSmokeFree !

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (9/6/20)

A very Special Birthday Shout Out 

@MrGSmokeFree

I hope you have a Super Awesome Fantastic Extra Special Day today filled with lots of love and pressies. May your year ahead be prosperous and fruitful. 

Have a Good One!!!

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 1


----------



## SAVaper (9/6/20)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@BobZ_1989 
@MrGSmokeFree


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr (9/6/20)

Happy Birthday 
@BobZ_1989

And an extra special birthday wish to you
@MrGSmokeFree

Hope you both have a great day

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## alex1501 (9/6/20)

Happy Birthday  


 @MrGSmokeFree @BobZ_1989  
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (9/6/20)

@BobZ_1989
@MrGSmokeFree

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (9/6/20)

Happy Birthday 
@BobZ_1989 
@MrGSmokeFree 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (9/6/20)

Happy birthday to :
@BobZ_1989
and a BIG shout out to our other joker 
@MrGSmokeFree
Enjoy the day ~!

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Skillie@23 (9/6/20)

Happy b-day

@MrGSmokeFree 
@BobZ_1989

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (9/6/20)

Many happy returns.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (9/6/20)

Happy birthday 
@BobZ_1989 
@MrGSmokeFree 
Have an awesome day day ahead take care enjoy

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (9/6/20)

Happy Birthday
@BobZ_1989

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (9/6/20)

A special Happy Birthday wish to @MrGSmokeFree .

I hope that you have a great day and a fantastic year.

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ddk1979 (9/6/20)

*Special birthday wishes to you @MrGSmokeFree* - Thanks for all your contributions on the forum and for your assistance with the juice.

Happy birthday @BobZ_1989

Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 1


----------



## BeaLea (9/6/20)

Happy birthday 
@BobZ_1989

And a special happy birthday to @MrGSmokeFree

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/6/20)

Dubz said:


> Happy Birthday
> @BobZ_1989
> @MrGSmokeFree
> Have a super day!


@Dubz thank you for the birthday wish and thank you for never missing a birthday for the active members

Reactions: Like 9 | Agree 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/6/20)

Resistance said:


> Happy Birthday
> @BobZ_1989
> @MrGSmokeFree
> View attachment 198073
> ...


Once again thank you brother

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/6/20)

Grand Guru said:


> Wishing you a very special and happy birthday @MrGSmokeFree !
> View attachment 198075


Thank you kindly for the special birthday wish @Grand Guru ( Cool new Profile pic)

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/6/20)

hot.chillie35 said:


> A very Special Birthday Shout Out
> 
> @MrGSmokeFree
> 
> ...


Thank you @hot.chillie35 for my birthday wish it is super AWESOME

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/6/20)

ARYANTO said:


> Happy birthday to :
> @BobZ_1989
> and a BIG shout out to our other joker
> @MrGSmokeFree
> Enjoy the day ~!


Dankie Meneer

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/6/20)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> A special Happy Birthday wish to @MrGSmokeFree .
> 
> I hope that you have a great day and a fantastic year.


A Big Thank you once again @Puff the Magic Dragon

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/6/20)

ddk1979 said:


> View attachment 198091
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for the kind words @ddk1979 remember I am just a call away should you need help in the future.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/6/20)

BeaLea said:


> Happy birthday
> @BobZ_1989
> 
> And a special happy birthday to @MrGSmokeFree
> ...


Thank you for my special birthday wish @BeaLea

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Dubz (10/6/20)

Happy Birthday 
@notna 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/6/20)

Happy Birthday 
@notna 

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## SAVaper (10/6/20)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@notna


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Resistance (10/6/20)

Happy Birthday 
@notna
Have an Awesome Birthday!!!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## hot.chillie35 (10/6/20)

Happy Birthday 

@notna

Enjoy ur special day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (10/6/20)

Happy birthday @notna have an awesome day ahead take care enjoy your day many happy returns

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Chanelr (10/6/20)

Happy Birthday 
@notna
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## JurgensSt (10/6/20)

Happy Birthday 

@notna

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## vicTor (10/6/20)

happy birthday

@notna

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Willyza (10/6/20)

@notna

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## alex1501 (10/6/20)

and best wishes @notna

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Room Fogger (10/6/20)

Happy Birthday 
@notna 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ARYANTO (10/6/20)

Happy Birthday
@notna
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Stranger (10/6/20)

Many happy returns @notna

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (10/6/20)

Happy Birthday
@notna

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Skillie@23 (10/6/20)

Happy birthday @notna

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ddk1979 (10/6/20)

@notna
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Dubz (11/6/20)

Happy Birthday 
@darryn.britton 
@Jebula999 
@LFC 
@Michael van Jaarsveld 
@Richio 
@Widaad 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/6/20)

Happy Birthday 
@darryn.britton 
@Jebula999 
@LFC 
@Michael van Jaarsveld 
@Richio 
@Widaad 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (11/6/20)

happy birthday

@darryn.britton 
@Jebula999 
@LFC 
@Michael van Jaarsveld 
@Richio 
@Widaad

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (11/6/20)

Happy Birthday 

@darryn.britton
@Jebula999
@LFC
@Michael van Jaarsveld
@Richio
@Widaad

Have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr (11/6/20)

Happy Birthday 
@darryn.britton
@Jebula999
@LFC
@Michael van Jaarsveld
@Richio
@Widaad
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## alex1501 (11/6/20)

Happy Birthday 
  @Richio @Michael van Jaarsveld @LFC 


  @darryn.britton @Jebula999 @Widaad

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt (11/6/20)

Happy Birthday 

@darryn.britton
@Jebula999
@LFC
@Michael van Jaarsveld
@Richio
@Widaad

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (11/6/20)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@darryn.britton 
@Jebula999 
@LFC 
@Michael van Jaarsveld 
@Richio 
@Widaad


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (11/6/20)

Happy Birthday 
@darryn.britton 
@Jebula999 
@LFC 
@Michael van Jaarsveld 
@Widaad 
 Have a super day! 
 Special Happy birthday wish for @Richio 
 May you have a blessed day and may BLCK continue to serve the craving diy crowd for years to come.

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (11/6/20)

@darryn.britton
@Jebula999
@LFC
@Michael van Jaarsveld
@Richio
@Widaad

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Skillie@23 (11/6/20)

@darryn.britton
@Jebula999
@LFC
@Michael van Jaarsveld
@Richio
@Widaad

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (11/6/20)

Happy Birthday to you all
@darryn.britton
@Jebula999
@LFC
@Michael van Jaarsveld
@Richio -have a super special day Mr Mix
@Widaad

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (11/6/20)

Once upon a time there was a Daddy bee and a Mammy bird ............................

Oh boy look how you turned out

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (11/6/20)

@darryn.britton
@Jebula999
@LFC
@Michael van Jaarsveld
@Richio
@Widaad
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (11/6/20)

Happy Birthday

@darryn.britton
@Jebula999
@LFC
@Michael van Jaarsveld
@Richio
@Widaad

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (11/6/20)

Happy birthday 
@darryn.britton 
@Jebula999 
@LFC 
@Michael van Jaarsveld 
@Richio 
@Widaad 
Hope you guys are having an awesome day

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (11/6/20)

Happy Birthday 
@darryn.britton
@Jebula999
@LFC
@Michael van Jaarsveld
@Richio
@Widaad
Hope you guys are having an Awesome Birthday!!!

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (12/6/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Constantbester 
@DysectorZA 
@ettiennedj 
@I-like_to-vape 
@Largo 
@sideshowruki 
@X-Calibre786 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## JurgensSt (12/6/20)

Happy Birthday 

@Constantbester 
@DysectorZA 
@ettiennedj 
@I-like_to-vape 
@Largo 
@sideshowruki 
@X-Calibre786

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## hot.chillie35 (12/6/20)

Happy Birthday 

@DysectorZA
@ettiennedj
@I-like_to-vape
@Largo
@sideshowruki

Have a Fantastic Day guys!!!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Resistance (12/6/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Constantbester
@DysectorZA
@ettiennedj
@I-like_to-vape
@Largo
@sideshowruki
@X-Calibre786
Have an Awesome Birthday!!!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## hot.chillie35 (12/6/20)

Special Birthday Shout Out to 

@Constantbester
@X-Calibre786

Have a Super Awesome Day!!!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Chanelr (12/6/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Constantbester
@DysectorZA
@ettiennedj
@I-like_to-vape
@Largo
@sideshowruki
@X-Calibre786
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## SAVaper (12/6/20)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Constantbester 
@DysectorZA 
@ettiennedj 
@I-like_to-vape 
@Largo 
@sideshowruki 
@X-Calibre786


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (12/6/20)

Happy birthday 
@Constantbester 
@DysectorZA 
@ettiennedj 
@I-like_to-vape 
@Largo 
@sideshowruki 
@X-Calibre786 
Have a fabulous Friday enjoy your day many happy returns of the day

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Grand Guru (12/6/20)

A ver happy Birthday to y’all! @Constantbester @DysectorZA @ettiennedj @I-like_to-vape @Largo @sideshowruki @X-Calibre786

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Room Fogger (12/6/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Constantbester 
@DysectorZA 
@ettiennedj 
@I-like_to-vape 
@Largo 
@sideshowruki 
@X-Calibre786 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## vicTor (12/6/20)

happy birthday

@Constantbester 
@DysectorZA 
@ettiennedj 
@I-like_to-vape 
@Largo 
@sideshowruki 
@X-Calibre786

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (12/6/20)

Happy Birthday`

@Constantbester
@DysectorZA
@ettiennedj
@I-like_to-vape
@Largo
@sideshowruki
@X-Calibre786

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Stranger (12/6/20)

Birthdays be like Tequila ..... great while you are having them, disastrous if you have too many

Many happy returns.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## alex1501 (12/6/20)

Happy Birthday @Constantbester   
 @sideshowruki @X-Calibre786 @DysectorZA  


 @ettiennedj @I-like_to-vape @Largo

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (12/6/20)

@Constantbester
@DysectorZA
@ettiennedj
@I-like_to-vape
@Largo
@sideshowruki
@X-Calibre786

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (12/6/20)

@Constantbester
@DysectorZA
@ettiennedj
@I-like_to-vape
@Largo
@sideshowruki
@X-Calibre786
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## BeaLea (12/6/20)

Happy birthday 

@Constantbester
@DysectorZA
@ettiennedj
@I-like_to-vape
@Largo
@sideshowruki
@X-Calibre786

Hope you have the best day

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## Largo (12/6/20)

Many thanks fiends!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5


----------



## Dubz (13/6/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Hardy8311 
@T.Khan 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## SAVaper (13/6/20)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Hardy8311 
@T.Khan


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Room Fogger (13/6/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Hardy8311 
@T.Khan 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Willyza (13/6/20)

@Hardy8311
@T.Khan

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Chanelr (13/6/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Hardy8311
@T.Khan
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## vicTor (13/6/20)

happy birthday

@Hardy8311 
@T.Khan

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (13/6/20)

Happy birthday 
@Hardy8311 
@T.Khan 
Have a great day ahead many happy returns of the day

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (13/6/20)

Happy birthday

@Hardy8311

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (13/6/20)

Happy birthday

@T.Khan

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## alex1501 (13/6/20)

@Hardy8311 @T.Khan 
  and have a great day

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## JurgensSt (13/6/20)

Happy birthday 

@Hardy8311 
@T.Khan 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Resistance (13/6/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Hardy8311
@T.Khan
Have an Awesome Birthday!!!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ddk1979 (13/6/20)

@Hardy8311
@T.Khan
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## BeaLea (13/6/20)

Happy birthday 
@Hardy8311 and @T.Khan

Have the best day.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## hot.chillie35 (13/6/20)

Happy Birthday 

@Hardy8311
@T.Khan

Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Dubz (15/6/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Ckesigen 
@Zodiac 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Chanelr (15/6/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Ckesigen
@Zodiac
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## SAVaper (15/6/20)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Ckesigen 
and s special one to @Zodiac

Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## hot.chillie35 (15/6/20)

Happy Birthday

@Ckesigen
@Zodiac

Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Resistance (15/6/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Ckesigen
@Zodiac
Have an Awesome Birthday!!!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (15/6/20)

Happy birthday 
@Ckesigen 
@Zodiac 
Have a great day ahead and an awesome start to the week many happy returns

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Willyza (15/6/20)

@Ckesigen
@Zodiac

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Grand Guru (15/6/20)

Happy birthday @Ckesigen @Zodiac . I hope you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## alex1501 (15/6/20)

Happy Birthday 
  @Ckesigen @Zodiac

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## vicTor (15/6/20)

happy birthday

@Ckesigen
@Zodiac

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (15/6/20)

Happy Birthday

@Ckesigen
@Zodiac

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ARYANTO (15/6/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Ckesigen 
@Zodiac 
Have a happy Monday.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## JurgensSt (15/6/20)

Happy Birthday

@Ckesigen
@Zodiac

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Room Fogger (15/6/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Ckesigen 
@Zodiac 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Stranger (15/6/20)

Is it a bird, is it a plane NOOOOO

It's your birthday

many happy returns.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## BeaLea (15/6/20)

Happy birthday 
@Zodiac and @Ckesigen

Have a great day.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## ddk1979 (15/6/20)

@Ckesigen
@Zodiac
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Dubz (16/6/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Steve Ressel 
@Vape Projects 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## hot.chillie35 (16/6/20)

Happy Birthday 

@Steve Ressel
@Vape Projects

Have a super fantastic day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## SAVaper (16/6/20)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Steve Ressel 
@Vape Projects


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Resistance (16/6/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Steve Ressel
@Vape Projects
Have an Awesome Day!!!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## vicTor (16/6/20)

happy birthday

@Steve Ressel 
@Vape Projects

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## volcom27101982 (16/6/20)

Happy 3rd Birthday @geekvape  Aegis Boost    !!!!!!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Vape Projects (16/6/20)

Thanks guy's 
Much appreciated

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (16/6/20)

Happy Birthday

@Steve Ressel
@Vape Projects

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Willyza (16/6/20)

@Steve Ressel
@Vape Projects

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (16/6/20)

A very happy birthday to 
@Steve Ressel 
@Vape Projects 
Hope you guys have an awesome day ahead many happy returns of the day

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## volcom27101982 (16/6/20)

Vape Projects said:


> Thanks guy's
> Much appreciated


Happy 31st bro. What you got planned?

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Room Fogger (16/6/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Steve Ressel 
@Vape Projects 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ddk1979 (16/6/20)

@Steve Ressel
@Vape Projects
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## alex1501 (16/6/20)

@Steve Ressel @Vape Projects

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ARYANTO (16/6/20)



Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## Chanelr (16/6/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Steve Ressel
@Vape Projects
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## THE REAPER (16/6/20)

And a verry big HAPPY BIRTHDAY hope you have a great day and many more to come.
@Steve Ressel and @Vape Projects happy happy day.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Vape Projects (16/6/20)

volcom27101982 said:


> Happy 31st bro. What you got planned?


In this weather my bed a movie and some phillip rocky in my hassar

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## Dubz (17/6/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Raslin 
@Spyker41771 
@Wdnsdy 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## JurgensSt (17/6/20)

Happy Birthday

@Raslin 
@Spyker41771 
@Wdnsdy 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Chanelr (17/6/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Raslin
@Spyker41771
@Wdnsdy
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## alex1501 (17/6/20)

Happy Birthday @Raslin  


 @Spyker41771 @Wdnsdy 
 and have a great day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (17/6/20)

Happy birthday 
@Raslin 
@Spyker41771 
@Wdnsdy 
Hope you guys have a wacky and wonderful Wednesday enjoy your day , many happy returns of the day

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## hot.chillie35 (17/6/20)

Happy Birthday

@Raslin
@Spyker41771
@Wdnsdy

Have a great day!!!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Resistance (17/6/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Spyker41771
@Raslin
@Wdnsdy
Have an Awesome Birthday!!!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## vicTor (17/6/20)

happy birthday

@Raslin 
@Spyker41771 
@Wdnsdy

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## NecroticAngel (17/6/20)

Happy Birthday
@Spyker41771 
@Raslin 
@Wdnsdy 
Hope you have a happy happy day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (17/6/20)

Happy Birthday'

@Raslin
@Spyker41771
@Wdnsdy

Reactions: Like 11 | Funny 1


----------



## Room Fogger (17/6/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Raslin 
@Spyker41771 
@Wdnsdy 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Stranger (17/6/20)



Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Stranger (17/6/20)

I WILL

MANY HAPPY RETURNS

Reactions: Like 8 | Funny 1


----------



## Willyza (17/6/20)

@Raslin
@Spyker41771
@Wdnsdy

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## ARYANTO (17/6/20)

Happy Birthday
@Spyker41771
@Raslin
And happy Wednesday @Wdnsdy

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## THE REAPER (17/6/20)

Ek wou nog altyd vir n @Spyker41771 se happy birthday lol En happy happy birthday @Raslin and @Wdnsdy hope you all have a wonderful day.

Reactions: Like 11 | Funny 1


----------



## ddk1979 (17/6/20)

@Raslin
@Spyker41771
@Wdnsdy
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Grand Guru (17/6/20)

Happy birthday to you guys @Raslin @Spyker41771 @Wdnsdy . I hope you’re having a fabulous day!

and @Stranger

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Dubz (18/6/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Ghanim 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## vicTor (18/6/20)

happy birthday

@Ghanim

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## SAVaper (18/6/20)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Ghanim


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Chanelr (18/6/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Ghanim
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## hot.chillie35 (18/6/20)

Happy Birthday

@Ghanim

Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Marcelle Brand (18/6/20)

Happy birthday @Ghanim!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Grand Guru (18/6/20)

Happy birthday @Ghanim! May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## ARYANTO (18/6/20)

Happy birthday!!

@Ghanim

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (18/6/20)

Happy birthday 
@Ghanim hope you have a great day ahead many happy returns of the day

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## alex1501 (18/6/20)

Happy Birthday   
 @Ghanim 


and have a great day

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Room Fogger (18/6/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Ghanim 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (18/6/20)

Happy birthday!!

@Ghanim

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Stranger (18/6/20)

You can't blow out the candle .... you will get saliva on the cake

many happy returns

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Willyza (18/6/20)

@Ghanim

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## ddk1979 (18/6/20)

@Ghanim
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Resistance (18/6/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Ghanim
Have an Awesome Birthday!!!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Stranger (19/6/20)

Hey Hey it's Friday

and your birthday

Many happy returns.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Dubz (20/6/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Bmo 
@Bumblebabe 
@Phillipvp8206 
@RenaldoRheeder 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Resistance (20/6/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Bmo
@Bumblebabe
@Phillipvp8206
@RenaldoRheeder
Have an Awesome Birthday!!!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## SAVaper (20/6/20)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Bmo 
@Bumblebabe 
@Phillipvp8206 
@RenaldoRheeder


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## vicTor (20/6/20)

happy birthday

@Bmo 
@Bumblebabe 
@Phillipvp8206 
@RenaldoRheeder

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Room Fogger (20/6/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Bmo 
@Bumblebabe 
@Phillipvp8206 
@RenaldoRheeder 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Willyza (20/6/20)

@Bmo
@Bumblebabe
@Phillipvp8206
@RenaldoRheeder

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Grand Guru (20/6/20)

Happy birthday to you all @Bmo @Bumblebabe @Phillipvp8206 and a special one to @RenaldoRheeder!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (20/6/20)

Happy Birthday

@Bmo
@Bumblebabe
@Phillipvp8206
@RenaldoRheeder

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (20/6/20)

Happy birthday 
@Bmo 
@Bumblebabe 
@Phillipvp8206 
@RenaldoRheeder 
Hope yourll having a warm ,cosy , fabulous birthday many happy returns

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Chanelr (20/6/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Bmo
@Bumblebabe
@Phillipvp8206
@RenaldoRheeder
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Hooked (20/6/20)

Happy birthday - have a vaping good day! 
@Bmo
@Phillipvp8206
@RenaldoRheeder

And special wishes to @Bumblebabe! I hope that you have a wonderful day and wishing you all the best for the year ahead.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## JurgensSt (20/6/20)

Happy Birthday 

@Bmo
@Bumblebabe
@Phillipvp8206
@RenaldoRheeder

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ARYANTO (20/6/20)

@Bmo
@Bumblebabe - special mention 
@Phillipvp8206
@RenaldoRheeder - big shout out 
Have a happy birthday people - enjoy and stay warm .

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## alex1501 (20/6/20)

Happy Birthday 
  @RenaldoRheeder @Bmo  


 @Bumblebabe @Phillipvp8206 
 and have a great day.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ddk1979 (20/6/20)

@Bmo
@Bumblebabe
@Phillipvp8206
@RenaldoRheeder
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Timwis (21/6/20)

@incredible_hullk please don't say you won't like me when i'm angry, turn green and rip yet another shirt as i wish you a Happy Birthdy! Have a good one.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Dubz (21/6/20)

Happy Birthday 
@incredible_hullk 
@Mohammed sayed 
@Phillip van Wyk 
@SpaffyZA 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (21/6/20)

Happy Birthday

@incredible_hullk
@Mohammed sayed
@Phillip van Wyk
@SpaffyZA

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (21/6/20)

Happy Birthday

@Mohammed sayed
@Phillip van Wyk
@SpaffyZA

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (21/6/20)

Happy birthday 
@incredible_hullk 
@Mohammed sayed 
@Phillip van Wyk 
@SpaffyZA 
Hope you guys have a super awesome day with many Happy Returns

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (21/6/20)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@incredible_hullk 
@Mohammed sayed 
@Phillip van Wyk 
@SpaffyZA


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (21/6/20)

Happy Birthday @incredible_hullk @Mohammed sayed @Phillip van Wyk @SpaffyZA. Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## alex1501 (21/6/20)

Happy Birthday 
 @incredible_hullk @Phillip van Wyk 


 @Mohammed sayed @SpaffyZA

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (21/6/20)

Thank you everyone for the wishes ...

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5


----------



## incredible_hullk (21/6/20)

Timwis said:


> @incredible_hullk please don't say you won't like me when i'm angry, turn green and rip yet another shirt as i wish you a Happy Birthdy! Have a good one.
> 
> View attachment 199042


Thanks @Timwis .. brought a smile to my face

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## vicTor (21/6/20)

happy birthday

@incredible_hullk 
@Mohammed sayed 
@Phillip van Wyk 
@SpaffyZA

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt (21/6/20)

Happy Bday

@incredible_hullk 
@Mohammed sayed 
@Phillip van Wyk 
@SpaffyZA 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr (21/6/20)

Happy Birthday 
@incredible_hullk
@Mohammed sayed
@Phillip van Wyk
@SpaffyZA
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (21/6/20)

Happy Birthday 
@incredible_hullk 
@Mohammed sayed 
@Phillip van Wyk 
@SpaffyZA 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (21/6/20)

@incredible_hullk
@Mohammed sayed
@Phillip van Wyk
@SpaffyZA

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## THE REAPER (21/6/20)

Happy birthday hope you have one great day and many more to come
@incredible_hullk 
@Mohammed sayed 
@Phillip van Wyk 
@SpaffyZA 
And share the cake before you put the saliva on it.

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (21/6/20)

@incredible_hullk
@Mohammed sayed
@Phillip van Wyk
@SpaffyZA
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (21/6/20)

Happy Birthday 
@incredible_hullk
@Mohammed sayed
@Phillip van Wyk
@SpaffyZA
Have an Awesome Birthday!!!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## BeaLea (21/6/20)

Happy Birthday 
@incredible_hullk @Mohammed sayed 
@Phillip van Wyk @SpaffyZA

Hope that you all have a great day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (21/6/20)

Thanks for all the wishes yesterday guys & gals 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (21/6/20)

Happy Belated Birthday

@Bmo
@Bumblebabe
@Phillipvp8206
@RenaldoRheeder

Hope you had an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (21/6/20)

Happy Birthday 

@incredible_hullk
@Mohammed sayed
@Phillip van Wyk
@SpaffyZA

Hope u guys had a fantastic day!

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## SpaffyZA (22/6/20)

Making me feel special, thanks guys

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 10


----------



## Dubz (23/6/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Michele 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/6/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Michele 

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## JurgensSt (23/6/20)

Happy Birthday

@Michele 


Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Chanelr (23/6/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Michele
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## alex1501 (23/6/20)

Happy Birthday @Michele 


 and have a great day.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## SAVaper (23/6/20)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Michele


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## vicTor (23/6/20)

happy birthday

@Michele

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Resistance (23/6/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Michele
Have an Awesome Birthday!!!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (23/6/20)

Happy Birthday @Michele

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Room Fogger (23/6/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Michele 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ARYANTO (23/6/20)

Happy Birthday , wishing you all the best .
@Michele

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Hooked (23/6/20)

Happy birthday and happy every day @Michele!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Willyza (23/6/20)

@Michele

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ddk1979 (23/6/20)

@Michele
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Mzr (23/6/20)

Happy birthday to you @Michele hope you had an awesome day and going to have a great evening

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Dubz (24/6/20)

Happy Birthday 
@AZAM-ZN 
@BansheeZA 
@Marcel Keller 
@Viper12 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 15 | Winner 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/6/20)

Happy Birthday 
@AZAM-ZN 
@BansheeZA 
@Marcel Keller 
@Viper12 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 15 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor (24/6/20)

happy birthday

@AZAM-ZN 
@BansheeZA 
@Marcel Keller 
@Viper12

Reactions: Like 13 | Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru (24/6/20)

Happy Birthday @AZAM-ZN @BansheeZA @Marcel Keller @Viper12. May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 14 | Winner 1


----------



## SAVaper (24/6/20)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@AZAM-ZN 
@BansheeZA 
@Marcel Keller 
@Viper12


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 14 | Winner 1


----------



## Chanelr (24/6/20)

Happy Birthday 
@AZAM-ZN
@BansheeZA
@Marcel Keller
@Viper12
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 13 | Winner 1


----------



## JurgensSt (24/6/20)

Happy Birthday 

@AZAM-ZN
@BansheeZA
@Marcel Keller
@Viper12

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (24/6/20)

Happy Birthday 
@AZAM-ZN
@BansheeZA
@Marcel Keller
@Viper12
Have an Awesome Day!!!

Reactions: Like 14 | Winner 1


----------



## alex1501 (24/6/20)

Happy Birthday and best wishes 
 @AZAM-ZN @BansheeZA 


 @Marcel Keller @Viper12

Reactions: Like 14 | Winner 1


----------



## Skillie@23 (24/6/20)

Happy Birthday
@AZAM-ZN
@BansheeZA
@Marcel Keller
@Viper12

Reactions: Like 13 | Winner 1


----------



## Willyza (24/6/20)

@AZAM-ZN
@BansheeZA
@Marcel Keller
@Viper12

Reactions: Like 14 | Winner 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (24/6/20)

Happy Birthday

@AZAM-ZN
@BansheeZA
@Marcel Keller
@Viper12

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 2


----------



## Room Fogger (24/6/20)

Happy Birthday 
@AZAM-ZN 
@BansheeZA 
@Marcel Keller 
@Viper12 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 13 | Winner 1


----------



## Stranger (24/6/20)

One potato, two potato, three potato, four

It's your birthday, wish you many more. (hope this becomes an ear worm)

many happy returns.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## THE REAPER (24/6/20)

Happy happy Happy happy Happh Birthday hope your day starts great and ends brilliantly. @AZAM-ZN @Marcel Keller @BansheeZA and @Viper12 enjoy.

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 2


----------



## ddk1979 (24/6/20)

@AZAM-ZN
@BansheeZA
@Marcel Keller
@Viper12
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 14 | Winner 1


----------



## Dubz (25/6/20)

Happy Birthday 
@JvdB 
@M.Adhir 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/6/20)

Happy Birthday 
@JvdB 
@M.Adhir 

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (25/6/20)

Happy birthday to a special bearded guy @M.Adhir and many happy returns bro!

Reactions: Like 13 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (25/6/20)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@JvdB 
@M.Adhir


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (25/6/20)

Happy birthday 
@JvdB 
@M.Adhir 
Have an awesome day day ahead take many happy returns

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr (25/6/20)

Happy Birthday 
@JvdB
@M.Adhir
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (25/6/20)

happy birthday

@JvdB 
@M.Adhir

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt (25/6/20)

Happy Birthday

@JvdB
@M.Adhir

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (25/6/20)

Happy Birthday

@JvdB
@M.Adhir

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (25/6/20)

Happy Birthday 
@JvdB
@M.Adhir

Reactions: Like 14 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (25/6/20)

Happy Birthday 
@JvdB 
 Have a super day! 
@M.Adhir 
 Have a extra special and super day Meneer!

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (25/6/20)

Happy Birthday

@M.Adhir



Have a great day !!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 13 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (25/6/20)

Wishing you a very happy birthday @JvdB

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (25/6/20)

@JvdB
@M.Adhir

Reactions: Like 14 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (25/6/20)

All the very best for a super Thursday lockdown birthday. Hope you at least get to level 1 on your cake

many happy returns.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Hooked (25/6/20)

Happy birthday @M.Adhir - I bet you're going to have awesome food on your birthday, if your pics on Lockdown Diaries are anything to go by!!

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## alex1501 (25/6/20)

Happy Birthday  
 @M.Adhir @JvdB

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## BeaLea (25/6/20)

Happy birthday 
@M.Adhir
@JvdB

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## Skillie@23 (25/6/20)

Happy birthday
@JvdB 
@M.Adhir

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (25/6/20)

Happy belated Birthday to :
@AZAM-ZN - congratulations, partner in crime 
@BansheeZA 
@Marcel Keller 
@Viper12
Then , happy birthday to :
@JvdB
@M.Adhir - another partner in crime - enjoy it - hope you sleep well tonight bud.

Reactions: Like 14 | Winner 1


----------



## ddk1979 (25/6/20)

@JvdB
@M.Adhir
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## THE REAPER (25/6/20)

And a verrry BIG Happy Birthday may you enjoy the rest of your day and many more here with us. @M.Adhir and @JvdB .

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Timwis (26/6/20)

Happy Birthday @BeaLea have a good one!

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (26/6/20)

Many happy returns @BeaLea


And happy birthday @Oupa! I hope you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 2


----------



## Dubz (26/6/20)

Happy Birthday 
@BeaLea 
@Oupa 
@popcorn_skollie 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 2


----------



## THE REAPER (26/6/20)

Happy Birthday
@Oupa 
@BeaLea 
@popcorn_skollie 
Hope you have a great day, hip hip hooray its your birthday.

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/6/20)

Happy Birthday 
@BeaLea 
@Oupa 



@popcorn_skollie 


May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 13 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt (26/6/20)

Happy Birthday

@Oupa 
@BeaLea 
@popcorn_skollie

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 2


----------



## SAVaper (26/6/20)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@BeaLea 
@Oupa 
@popcorn_skollie


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 2


----------



## Chanelr (26/6/20)

Happy Birthday 
@BeaLea
@Oupa
@popcorn_skollie
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 2


----------



## Silver (26/6/20)

Happy birthday @BeaLea ans @popcorn_skollie !

have a super day and year ahead!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (26/6/20)

Special wish to @M.Adhir 
Sorry I missed it yesterday
Hope you had a nice day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Silver (26/6/20)

And a special wish today to @Oupa from Vapour Mountain !

Benji wishing you all the best today and for a great year ahead. May the challenges so far this year with COVID dissipate and may you get back to your successes of the past.

Thank you for always supporting us and for being such a gentleman over the years!

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (26/6/20)

Happy Birthday, @BeaLea .

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (26/6/20)

Happy Birthday

@Oupa
@popcorn_skollie

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## alex1501 (26/6/20)

Happy Birthday 
  @BeaLea @Oupa @popcorn_skollie

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 2


----------



## Room Fogger (26/6/20)

Happy Birthday 
@BeaLea 
@Oupa 
@popcorn_skollie 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 2


----------



## Stranger (26/6/20)

Being one year older just means that you are one year more fabulous.

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 2


----------



## Hooked (26/6/20)

Happy birthday @BeaLea!

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (26/6/20)

Happy Birthday @Oupa of Red Pill fame!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (26/6/20)

@BeaLea
@Oupa
@popcorn_skollie

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 2


----------



## ARYANTO (26/6/20)

@BeaLea -may you have a super Friday birthday !
@Oupa -master mixer and king of the v/mountain - heppi heppi !
@popcorn_skollie - enjoy the special day !

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 2


----------



## vicTor (26/6/20)

happy birthday

@BeaLea 
@Oupa 
@popcorn_skollie

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 2


----------



## Skillie@23 (26/6/20)

Happy Birthday 
@BeaLea @Oupa @popcorn_skollie

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 2


----------



## ddk1979 (26/6/20)

@BeaLea
@Oupa
@popcorn_skollie
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 2


----------



## Resistance (26/6/20)

Happy Birthday 
@BeaLea
@Oupa
@popcorn_skollie
Have an Awesome Birthday!!!

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 2


----------



## hot.chillie35 (26/6/20)

HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY

@Michele
@AZAM-ZN
@BansheeZA
@Marcel Keller
@Viper12
@JvdB
@M.Adhir

HOPE YOU ALL HAD SUPER AWESOME DAYS!!!

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (26/6/20)

Happy Birthday 

@BeaLea 
@Oupa 
@popcorn_skollie

Hope your Day was Awesome!!!

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 2


----------



## Dubz (27/6/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Bennythebutcher 
@irBosOtter 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## SAVaper (27/6/20)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Bennythebutcher 
@irBosOtter


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/6/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Bennythebutcher 
@irBosOtter 

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## alex1501 (27/6/20)

Happy Birthday 


  @Bennythebutcher @irBosOtter  
 and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Chanelr (27/6/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Bennythebutcher
@irBosOtter
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## THE REAPER (27/6/20)

Guess whos getting older!!!! yes you geust it its you @Bennythebutcher and yes you too @irBosOtter happy birthday hope you have a great day and many more to come. Happy Happy days

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## vicTor (27/6/20)

happy birthday

@Bennythebutcher 
@irBosOtter

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## JurgensSt (27/6/20)

Happy Birthday 

@Bennythebutcher
@irBosOtter

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (27/6/20)

Happy Birthday

@Bennythebutcher
@irBosOtter

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Stranger (27/6/20)

Warning warning !!!!!!!

You are another year older, time to check all those things non one like to talk about

Grey pubes
Eyebrow dandruff
Indestructible nose hair

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (27/6/20)

Happy birthday 
@Bennythebutcher 
@irBosOtter 
Hope you guys have an awesome day ahead with many happy returns

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Room Fogger (27/6/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Bennythebutcher 
@irBosOtter 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Mzr (27/6/20)

Happy birthday to you 
@Bennythebutcher and @irBosOtter may have a awesome day at celebration ￼￼  and a belated happy birthday to @popcorn_skollie,@Oupa and @BeaLea

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (27/6/20)

@Bennythebutcher
@irBosOtter
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## hot.chillie35 (27/6/20)

Happy Birthday

@Bennythebutcher
@irBosOtter

Have a super fantastic day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Resistance (27/6/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Bennythebutcher
@irBosOtter
Have an Awesome Birthday!!!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## ARYANTO (27/6/20)

Happy Birthday

@Bennythebutcher
@irBosOtter

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Dubz (28/6/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Ayoob 
@De_Stroyer 
@MiShaDo 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/6/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Ayoob 
@De_Stroyer 
@MiShaDo 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## SAVaper (28/6/20)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Ayoob 
@De_Stroyer 
@MiShaDo


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Willyza (28/6/20)

@Ayoob
@De_Stroyer
@MiShaDo

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/6/20)

Willyza said:


> View attachment 199665
> 
> @Ayoob
> @De_Stroyer
> @MiShaDo


Cool new profile pic @Willyza

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (28/6/20)

Happy Birthday

@Ayoob
@De_Stroyer
@MiShaDo

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## JurgensSt (28/6/20)

Happy Birthday

@Ayoob
@De_Stroyer
@MiShaDo 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## alex1501 (28/6/20)

Happy Birthday @Ayoob  


  @De_Stroyer @MiShaDo 
   and have a great day.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Timwis (28/6/20)

Happy Birthday 

@Ayoob
@De_Stroyer
@MiShaDo

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (28/6/20)

Happy birthday 
@Ayoob 
@De_Stroyer 
@MiShaDo 
Hope yourll have a super awesome day many wishes and happy returns

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## vicTor (28/6/20)

happy birthday

@Ayoob 
@De_Stroyer 
@MiShaDo

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Grand Guru (28/6/20)

happy birthday @Ayoob @De_Stroyer @MiShaDo

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Room Fogger (28/6/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Ayoob 
@De_Stroyer 
@MiShaDo 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## ddk1979 (28/6/20)

@Ayoob
@De_Stroyer
@MiShaDo
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Resistance (28/6/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Ayoob
@De_Stroyer
@MiShaDo
Have an Awesome Birthday!!!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## BeaLea (28/6/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Ayoob
@De_Stroyer
@MiShaDo

Have a great day and eat all the cake

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Dubz (29/6/20)

Happy Birthday 
@A3_C 
@grouter 
@Mzr 
@The vaper 
@zadiac 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (29/6/20)

Happy Birthday 

@A3_C
@grouter
@Mzr
@The vaper
@zadiac

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr (29/6/20)

Happy Birthday 
@A3_C
@grouter
@Mzr
@The vaper
@zadiac
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (29/6/20)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@A3_C 
@grouter 
@Mzr 
@The vaper 
@zadiac


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (29/6/20)

Happy birthday 
@A3_C 
@grouter 
@Mzr 
@The vaper 
@zadiac 
Have an awesome day guys and a great start to the new week , many happy returns.

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (29/6/20)

Happy birthday @A3_C @grouter @Mzr @The vaper And @zadiac. I hope you guys have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt (29/6/20)

Happy birthday 

@A3_C 
@grouter 
@Mzr 
@The vaper 
@zadiac

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/6/20)

Happy Birthday 
@A3_C 
@grouter 
@Mzr 
@The vaper 
@zadiac 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (29/6/20)

@A3_C
@grouter
@Mzr
@The vaper
@zadiac

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (29/6/20)

Happy Birthday 
@A3_C 
@grouter 
@Mzr 
@The vaper 
 Have a super day! 
 Special Birthday Wishes for 
@zadiac 
 Have a super day! May the cloud run strong for you!

Reactions: Like 17 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (29/6/20)

happy birthday

@A3_C 
@grouter 
@Mzr 
@The vaper 
@zadiac

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## alex1501 (29/6/20)

Happy Birthday @zadiac @The vaper 


  @Mzr @A3_C @grouter

Reactions: Like 17 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mollie (29/6/20)

Thanks to all BDAY wishes
And happy BDay to 

@A3_C 
@grouter 
@Mzr 
@zadiac 


Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (29/6/20)

@A3_C
@grouter
@Mzr
@The vaper
@zadiac
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (29/6/20)

@zadiac - Our quiet mod who only talks when there is trouble or a matter close to his heart . Congratulations !
@A3_C
@grouter
@Mzr
@The vaper
Happy birthday ,may you all have a super day .

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mzr (29/6/20)

Thanks all for the wishes and happy birthday to 
@zadiac, @A3_C, @grouter and @The vaper hope you guys have super day

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (29/6/20)

Many happy returns

I was going to write a ditty
but it would have been shitty

cause I can't find a thing to rhyme with vape.

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## grouter (29/6/20)

Thanks for the wishes y'all! Just send nics, I don't need any other prezzies!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (29/6/20)

Stranger said:


> Many happy returns
> 
> I was going to write a ditty
> but it would have been shitty
> ...

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Stranger (29/6/20)

I just knew some one would fall for that .... didn't think it would have been you though.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 4


----------



## grouter (29/6/20)

There was once a young man in a scrape,
Who discovered he could no longer vape,
He sought out "The Doekie",
and baked her head in a cookie,
then sealed up her mouth with some tape.

He then went out looking for nics,
Which he found at a shop in the sticks,
It came at a price,
and was not very nice,
so he reverted to "zol" and the "licks".

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 8 | Funny 1


----------



## Stranger (29/6/20)

So he was no longer a vaper
he had to put saliva on the paper
but just to be fair
he said, I will not share
although I am doing Kopdoek a favor.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Kuhlkatz (29/6/20)

Happy Birthday to @A3_C , @grouter , @Mzr , @The vaper and @zadiac 

I hope you all had a great day so far, and best wishes for your jouney through the next 365 days!

P.S. @zadiac, I hope the unsavoury elements out there at least gave you a chance to enjoy a quiet and peaceful day

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac (29/6/20)

Thank you everyone for the best wishes.

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 6


----------



## Hooked (29/6/20)

Happy birthday to all. Hope you had a terrific day! 
@A3_C
@grouter
@Mzr
@The vaper

Special birthday wishes to @zadiac!!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 2


----------



## THE REAPER (29/6/20)

Damn im late too the party. But happy birthday hope all had a great day on your special day.
@zadiac 
@A3_C 
@grouter 
@The vaper 
@Mzr

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 2


----------



## BeaLea (29/6/20)

Happy birthday 

@zadiac
@A3_C
@grouter
@The vaper
@Mzr

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## mrh (29/6/20)

Stranger said:


> So he was no longer a vaper
> he had to put saliva on the paper
> but just to be fair
> he said, I will not share
> although I am doing Kopdoek a favor.


Just sent this lovely dual poem to smoker friend . Great collaborative ditty - well done!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## mrh (29/6/20)

mrh said:


> Just sent this lovely dual poem to smoker friend . Great collaborative ditty - well done!


@grouter @Stranger are now famous cos my very nice smoker friend wants to steal your poetry lol

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## zadiac (29/6/20)

Kuhlkatz said:


> Happy Birthday to @A3_C , @grouter , @Mzr , @The vaper and @zadiac
> 
> I hope you all had a great day so far, and best wishes for your jouney through the next 365 days!
> 
> P.S. @zadiac, I hope the unsavoury elements out there at least gave you a chance to enjoy a quiet and peaceful day



I'm on leave. Nothing's bothering me on me B-day 

I had a massive steak. Some pudding and a few glasses of me fav whiskey. I am at peace.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11 | Can relate 1


----------



## Resistance (29/6/20)

Happy Birthday hope you have an Awesome Birthday!!!
@A3_C
@grouter
@Mzr
@The vaper
@zadiac

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (30/6/20)

Have yourself a very happy birthday @Mujahid Padayachy! I hope you have a brilliant day

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## grouter (30/6/20)

mrh said:


> @grouter @Stranger are now famous cos my very nice smoker friend wants to steal your poetry lol


Be my guest. No copyright on them. Though I feel the one I posted at My Broadband is better:

_Cyril must quickly be shown,
What the rest of the country has known:
That the witch in the doek,
Is most surely a crook,
And clearly covets his throne.

_

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Dubz (30/6/20)

Happy Birthday 
@herb1 
@Mujahid Padayachy 
@Soutie 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## SAVaper (30/6/20)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@herb1 
@Mujahid Padayachy 
@Soutie


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/6/20)

Happy Birthday 
@herb1 
@Mujahid Padayachy 
@Soutie 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (30/6/20)

Happy birthday 
@herb1 
@Mujahid Padayachy 
@Soutie 
Have an awesome day ahead , filled with plenty joy and happiness , many happy returns of the day

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Chanelr (30/6/20)

Happy Birthday 
@herb1
@Mujahid Padayachy
@Soutie
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## vicTor (30/6/20)

happy birthday

@herb1 
@Mujahid Padayachy 
@Soutie

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## THE REAPER (30/6/20)

A very big HAPPY BIRTHDAY to 
@Soutie 
@herb1 
@Mujahid Padayachy 
Have one great day and enjoy your birthday hope you all get vape mail for your birthday and more.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Resistance (30/6/20)

Happy Birthday 
@herb1
@Mujahid Padayachy
@Soutie
Have an Awesome Birthday!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Timwis (30/6/20)

Happy Birthday!

@herb1
@Mujahid Padayachy
@Soutie

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Willyza (30/6/20)

@herb1
@Mujahid Padayachy
@Soutie

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Room Fogger (30/6/20)

Happy Birthday 
@herb1 
@Mujahid Padayachy 
@Soutie 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## JurgensSt (30/6/20)

Happy Birthday

@herb1
@Mujahid Padayachy
@Soutie

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (30/6/20)

Happy Birthday

@herb1
@Mujahid Padayachy
@Soutie

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## alex1501 (30/6/20)

Happy Birthday 
  @Mujahid Padayachy  


  @herb1 @Soutie

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Stranger (30/6/20)

Birthdays are meant to be shared

but not your smokes, nic or alcohol

Many happy returns.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ARYANTO (30/6/20)

Happy Birthday to :
@herb1 
@Mujahid Padayachy 
@Soutie 
Enjoy your day !

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Mujahid Padayachy (30/6/20)

Thanks everyone and Happy Birthday to @Soutie and @herb1 , have a great one!!!

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 4


----------



## Kuhlkatz (30/6/20)

Happy Birthday @herb1 , @Mujahid Padayachy and @Soutie 

Best Wishes and I hope you guys have a great day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ddk1979 (30/6/20)

@herb1
@Mujahid Padayachy
@Soutie
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Mollie (30/6/20)

Happy happy bday

@Soutie 
@herb1 
@Mujahid Padayachy 

Have a great day

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Bumblebabe (30/6/20)

Thank you for the birthday wishes. Happy birthday to all the June babies

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Dubz (1/7/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Balsak 
@jamesvapes_sa 
@KUDU 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/7/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Balsak 
@jamesvapes_sa 
@KUDU 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## SAVaper (1/7/20)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Balsak 
@jamesvapes_sa 
@KUDU


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Resistance (1/7/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Balsak
@jamesvapes_sa
@KUDU
Have an Awesome Birthday!!!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## vicTor (1/7/20)

happy birthday

@Balsak 
@jamesvapes_sa 
@KUDU

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Chanelr (1/7/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Balsak
@jamesvapes_sa
@KUDU
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## JurgensSt (1/7/20)

Happy Birthday 

@Balsak 
@jamesvapes_sa 
@KUDU 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (1/7/20)

Happy Birthday

@Balsak
@jamesvapes_sa
@KUDU

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (1/7/20)

Happy birthday 
@Balsak 
@jamesvapes_sa 
@KUDU 
Have a wacky and wonderful Wednesday and a fantastic day ahead take care many happy returns of the day

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## NecroticAngel (1/7/20)

Happy happy guys have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## hot.chillie35 (1/7/20)

Happy Birthday 

@Balsak
@jamesvapes_sa
@KUDU

Have a super awesome day!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## THE REAPER (1/7/20)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY
@Balsak 
@KUDU 
@jamesvapes_sa 
May you have a great day and may you blow out the candles with clouds of vapour.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Willyza (1/7/20)

@Balsak
@jamesvapes_sa
@KUDU

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## alex1501 (1/7/20)

Happy Birthday 
   @Balsak @KUDU   


 @jamesvapes_sa

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Stranger (1/7/20)

Some say, every dog has it's day

Today is your day, woof woof

Many happy returns.

Reactions: Like 9 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO (1/7/20)

Have a happy day !
@Balsak
@jamesvapes_sa
@KUDU

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Mujahid Padayachy (1/7/20)

Thanks for all the wishes everyone, this is truly a community

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 7


----------



## jamesvapes_sa (1/7/20)

Thank you guys really appreciate, amazing to be part of this vaping community

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 6


----------



## ddk1979 (1/7/20)

@Balsak
@jamesvapes_sa
@KUDU
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Room Fogger (1/7/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Balsak 
@jamesvapes_sa 
@KUDU 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Grand Guru (2/7/20)

Happy birthday @Ikiezela_cpt. I hope you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Dubz (2/7/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Ikiezela_cpt 
@Talksta 
@ZeeParker 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/7/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Ikiezela_cpt
@Talksta
@ZeeParker

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (2/7/20)

Happy birthday 
@Ikiezela_cpt 
@Talksta 
@ZeeParker 
Have a terrific Thursday and fun filled day ahead with many happy returns

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Chanelr (2/7/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Ikiezela_cpt
@Talksta
@ZeeParker
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## JurgensSt (2/7/20)

Happy birthday 

@Ikiezela_cpt 
@Talksta 
@ZeeParker

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## SAVaper (2/7/20)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Ikiezela_cpt 
@Talksta 
@ZeeParker


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Willyza (2/7/20)

@Ikiezela_cpt
@Talksta
@ZeeParker

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## hot.chillie35 (2/7/20)

Happy Birthday 

@Ikiezela_cpt
@Talksta
@ZeeParker

Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## THE REAPER (2/7/20)

Go vapees its your birthday, your gonna vape it like its your birthday so lets have a party cause it is your birthday and may you have many more. HAPPY BIRTHDAY
@Talksta 
@Ikiezela_cpt 
@ZeeParker

Reactions: Like 12 | Creative 1


----------



## vicTor (2/7/20)

happy birthday

@Ikiezela_cpt 
@Talksta 
@ZeeParker

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Room Fogger (2/7/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Ikiezela_cpt 
@Talksta 
@ZeeParker 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## ARYANTO (2/7/20)

Happy birthday to :
@Ikiezela_cpt
@Talksta
@ZeeParker

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (2/7/20)

Happy Birthday

@Ikiezela_cpt
@Talksta
@ZeeParker

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## alex1501 (2/7/20)

Happy Birthday  

 @Ikiezela_cpt @Talksta @ZeeParker 


 and have a great day.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Stranger (2/7/20)

Birthdays be like that one day that is yours, extra special when you get to share it.

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## ddk1979 (2/7/20)

@Ikiezela_cpt
@Talksta
@ZeeParker
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Resistance (2/7/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Ikiezela_cpt
@Talksta
@ZeeParker
Hae an Awesome Birthday!!!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## KUDU (2/7/20)

Thank You All for the best wishes !!!!!!!!!!!!
Keeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep on Vaping

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 6 | Informative 1


----------



## Dubz (3/7/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Dr Phil 
@reefy3 
@Tolla 
@WES008 
@Ydb 
@zMeister 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/7/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Dr Phil
@reefy3
@Tolla
@WES008
@Ydb
@zMeister

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## SAVaper (3/7/20)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Dr Phil 
@reefy3 
@Tolla 
@WES008 
@Ydb 
@zMeister


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Chanelr (3/7/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Dr Phil
@reefy3
@Tolla
@WES008
@Ydb
@zMeister
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Grand Guru (3/7/20)

Happy Birthday @Dr Phill, @reefy3, @Tolla, @WES008, @Ydb, @zMeister. Many happy returns!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## JurgensSt (3/7/20)

Happy Birthday 

@Dr Phil
@reefy3
@Tolla
@WES008
@Ydb
@zMeister

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## THE REAPER (3/7/20)

Happy Birthday to all that was born on this lovely day.
@Dr Phil 
@Tolla 
@WES008 
@reefy3 
@Ydb 
@zMeister 
Hope you all have a great day and get spoiled.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (3/7/20)

Happy birthday 
@Dr Phil 
@Tolla 
@WES008 
@reefy3 
@Ydb 
@zMeister 
Hope you guys have a fabulous Friday and a fantastic day ahead with many wishes and happy returns

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## alex1501 (3/7/20)

Happy Birthday 
 @Dr Phil @Tolla @zMeister 


   @WES008 @Ydb @reefy3

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Room Fogger (3/7/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Dr Phil 
@reefy3 
@Tolla 
@WES008 
@Ydb 
@zMeister 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (3/7/20)

Happy Birthday

@Dr Phil
@reefy3
@Tolla
@WES008
@Ydb
@zMeister

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## ARYANTO (3/7/20)

@Dr Phil
@reefy3
@Tolla
@WES008
@Ydb
@zMeister
Happy birthday , happy Friday.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## vicTor (3/7/20)

happy birthday

@Dr Phil
@reefy3
@Tolla
@WES008
@Ydb
@zMeister

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Willyza (3/7/20)

@Dr Phil
@reefy3
@Tolla
@WES008
@Ydb
@zMeister

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Stranger (3/7/20)

Friday lockdown birthday be like


Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Skillie@23 (3/7/20)

Happy birthday
@Dr Phil
@reefy3
@Tolla
@WES008
@Ydb
@zMeister

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Kuhlkatz (3/7/20)

Happy Birthday to @Dr Phil , @reefy3 , @Tolla , @WES008 , @Ydb and @zMeister 

I hope you have a good one guys & girls!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ddk1979 (3/7/20)

@Dr Phil
@reefy3
@Tolla
@WES008
@Ydb
@zMeister
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Resistance (3/7/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Dr Phil
@reefy3
@Tolla
@WES008
@Ydb
@zMeister
Have an Awesome Birthday!!!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Dubz (4/7/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Novo Boy 
@Pratz 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/7/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Novo Boy
@Pratz

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Chanelr (4/7/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Novo Boy
@Pratz
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Timwis (4/7/20)

Happy Birthday

@Novo Boy
@Pratz

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## SAVaper (4/7/20)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Novo Boy 
@Pratz


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (4/7/20)

Happy birthday 
@Novo Boy 
@Pratz 
Hope you guys have a great day ahead take care many happy returns of the day

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## vicTor (4/7/20)

happy birthday

@Novo Boy
@Pratz

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (4/7/20)

Happy Birthday

@Novo Boy
@Pratz

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Room Fogger (4/7/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Novo Boy 
@Pratz 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Grand Guru (4/7/20)

Happy birthday @Novo Boy and @Pratz. May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Willyza (4/7/20)

@Novo Boy
@Pratz

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## alex1501 (4/7/20)

Happy Birthday


  @Novo Boy @Pratz

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## ARYANTO (4/7/20)

Happy Birthday
@Novo Boy 
@Pratz

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Resistance (4/7/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Novo Boy
@Pratz
Have an Awesome Birthday!!!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## THE REAPER (4/7/20)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY @Novo Boy and @Pratz . May you have a great day and many more with all of us.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## ddk1979 (4/7/20)

@Novo Boy
@Pratz
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Mzr (4/7/20)

Happy birthday to you @Novo Boy and @Pratz

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 1


----------



## Novo Boy (5/7/20)

Thanks everyone

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 7


----------



## Dubz (5/7/20)

Happy Birthday 
@jakemaxwell806 
@mots01 
@Wazam 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/7/20)

Happy Birthday 
@jakemaxwell806
@mots01
@Wazam

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## SAVaper (5/7/20)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@jakemaxwell806 
@mots01 
@Wazam


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## alex1501 (5/7/20)

Happy Birthday 
 @jakemaxwell806   


   @mots01 @Wazam

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Willyza (5/7/20)

@jakemaxwell806
@mots01
@Wazam

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Grand Guru (5/7/20)

A very happy birthday to you guys @jakemaxwell806 @mots01 and @Wazam!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## hot.chillie35 (5/7/20)

Happy Birthday 

@jakemaxwell806
@mots01
@Wazam

Have a super awesome day!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## hot.chillie35 (5/7/20)

Happy Belated Birthday

@Dr Phil
@reefy3
@Tolla
@WES008
@Ydb
@zMeister

Hope you all had a Super Awesome Day!!!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## hot.chillie35 (5/7/20)

Happy Belated Birthday 

@Novo Boy
@Pratz

Hope the ur Special Day was Awesome!!!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (5/7/20)

Happy Birthday

@jakemaxwell806
@mots01
@Wazam

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## vicTor (5/7/20)

happy birthday

@jakemaxwell806
@mots01
@Wazam

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Room Fogger (5/7/20)

Happy Birthday 
@jakemaxwell806 
@mots01 
@Wazam 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## ARYANTO (5/7/20)

Happy Birthday to:
@jakemaxwell806 
@mots01 
@Wazam

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (5/7/20)

Happy birthday 
@jakemaxwell806 
@mots01 
@Wazam 
Have a super Sunday guys enjoy your day and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## JurgensSt (5/7/20)

Happy Birthday 

@jakemaxwell806 
@mots01 
@Wazam 


Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Resistance (5/7/20)

Happy Birthday 
@jakemaxwell806
@mots01
@Wazam
Have an Awesome Birthday!!!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## THE REAPER (5/7/20)

HAOPY BIRTHDAY 
@Wazam 
@jakemaxwell806 
@mots01 
Hope you have one great birthday and many more.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## ddk1979 (5/7/20)

@jakemaxwell806
@mots01
@Wazam
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Chanelr (5/7/20)

Happy Birthday 
@jakemaxwell806
@mots01
@Wazam
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Mzr (5/7/20)

Happy birthday to @jakemaxwell806, @mots01 and @Wazam hope you had an awesome day

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Dubz (6/7/20)

Happy Birthday 
@ivc_mixer 
@R87 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/7/20)

Happy Birthday 
@ivc_mixer
@R87

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## SAVaper (6/7/20)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@ivc_mixer 
@R87


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Chanelr (6/7/20)

Happy Birthday 
@ivc_mixer
@R87
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## JurgensSt (6/7/20)

Happy Birthday 

@ivc_mixer 
@R87 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Grand Guru (6/7/20)

Happy birthday @ivc_mixer and @R87. I hope you have awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12 | Funny 1


----------



## Timwis (6/7/20)

Happy Birthday!

@ivc_mixer
@R87

 "Let them eat cake"

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (6/7/20)

Happy birthday 
@ivc_mixer 
@R87 
Hope you guys have a great day ahead and a fabulous start to the new week , many happy returns of the day

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## alex1501 (6/7/20)

@ivc_mixer @R87 and have a great day

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## vicTor (6/7/20)

happy birthday

@ivc_mixer 
@R87

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Willyza (6/7/20)

@ivc_mixer
@R87

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Room Fogger (6/7/20)

Happy Birthday 
@ivc_mixer 
@R87 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## ivc_mixer (6/7/20)

Thank you

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 7


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (6/7/20)

Happy Birthday
@ivc_mixer
@R87

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Stranger (6/7/20)

If you had a birthday this weekend ,, sorry I missed it

So let me be the first to wish you all the best until the next one.

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## ddk1979 (6/7/20)

@ivc_mixer
@R87
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Hooked (6/7/20)

Happy birthday @ivc_mixer! Hope you've had a vaping good day!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Mollie (6/7/20)

Happy BDay 
@ivc_mixer many thanks for the mixing help etc
@R87 

Hope you guys have a lekke birthday night

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ivc_mixer (6/7/20)

The vaper said:


> @ivc_mixer many thanks for the mixing help etc


You are very welcome @The vaper

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance (6/7/20)

Happy Birthday 
@ivc_mixer
@R87
Have an Awesome Birthday!!!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Resistance (7/7/20)

Have a good day all!
Happy birthday to the birthday's we missed.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Stranger (7/7/20)

One year older, one more year stinkie free

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Grand Guru (8/7/20)

Happy birthday @Alicat, @Caseman and @merlin_at. I hope you guys have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Dubz (8/7/20)

Happy Birthday 
@allicat 
@Caseman 
@DirkL 
@merlin_at 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/7/20)

Happy Birthday 
@allicat
@Caseman
@DirkL
@merlin_at

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## vicTor (8/7/20)

happy birthday

@allicat 
@Caseman 
@DirkL 
@merlin_at

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Chanelr (8/7/20)

Happy Birthday 
@allicat
@Caseman
@DirkL
@merlin_at
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## JurgensSt (8/7/20)

Happy Birthday 

@allicat
@Caseman
@DirkL
@merlin_at

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Resistance (8/7/20)

Happy Birthday 
@allicat
@Caseman
@DirkL
@merlin_at
Have an Awesome Birthday!!!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## SAVaper (8/7/20)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@allicat 
@Caseman 
@DirkL 
@merlin_at


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## THE REAPER (8/7/20)

This is a good day why? Because its your birthday HAPPY BIRTHDAY hope you have a great day.
@merlin_at 
@allicat 
@Caseman 
@DirkL

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (8/7/20)

Happy Birthday

@allicat
@Caseman
@DirkL
@merlin_at

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Room Fogger (8/7/20)

Happy Birthday 
@allicat 
@Caseman 
@DirkL 
@merlin_at 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (8/7/20)

Happy birthday 
@allicat 
@Caseman 
@DirkL 
@merlin_at 
Have a wacky and wonderful Wednesday take care many happy returns of the day

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## alex1501 (8/7/20)

Happy Birthday and best wishes  


 @allicat @Caseman @DirkL @merlin_at

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Stranger (8/7/20)

When you get up on your birthday morning,

and your knees creak
your back cracks
your skin sags just that little bit more

Don't worry, it's just your body letting you know you are still alive.

Many happy returns.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ddk1979 (8/7/20)

@allicat
@Caseman
@DirkL
@merlin_at
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Willyza (8/7/20)

@allicat
@Caseman
@DirkL
@merlin_at

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Mzr (8/7/20)

@allicat, @Caseman, @DirkL and @merlin_at hope you had a great one

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Dubz (9/7/20)

Happy Birthday 
@tekaluku 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/7/20)

Happy Birthday 
@tekaluku

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## vicTor (9/7/20)

happy birthday

@tekaluku

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Timwis (9/7/20)

Happy Birthday!

@tekaluku

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Chanelr (9/7/20)

Happy Birthday 
@tekaluku
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## THE REAPER (9/7/20)

Happy Birthday
@tekaluku 
May you have many more.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## hot.chillie35 (9/7/20)

Happy Birthday 

@tekaluku

Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## SAVaper (9/7/20)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@tekaluku


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Resistance (9/7/20)

Happy Birthday 
@tekaluku
Have an Awesome Birthday!!!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Room Fogger (9/7/20)

Happy Birthday 
@tekaluku 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## NecroticAngel (9/7/20)

Happy Happy @tekaluku

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (9/7/20)

happy Birthday @tekaluku

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## alex1501 (9/7/20)

@tekaluku 
 and have a great day

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Willyza (9/7/20)

@tekaluku

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Stranger (9/7/20)

Many happy returns on your special day

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## ddk1979 (9/7/20)

@tekaluku
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (9/7/20)

Happy birthday 
@tekaluku 
Hope you had a great day many happy returns

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Dubz (10/7/20)

Happy Birthday 
@@cliff
@addick78
@Mauritz55
@Richardrpg
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/7/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Cliff
@addick78
@Mauritz55
@Richardrpg

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt (10/7/20)

Happy Birthday 

@Cliff
@addick78
@Mauritz55
@Richardrpg

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (10/7/20)

happy birthday

@Cliff
@addick78
@Mauritz55
@Richardrpg

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## NecroticAngel (10/7/20)

Happy Happy Day, how awesome is it to have your birthday on a friday? Wohoo!
@Cliff
@addick78
@Mauritz55
@Richardrpg

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (10/7/20)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@@cliff
@addick78
@Mauritz55
@Richardrpg


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (10/7/20)

Happy birthday 
@@cliff
@addick78
@Mauritz55
@Richardrpg
Have a fantastic Friday take care ,many happy returns of the day

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (10/7/20)

Happy Birthday 

@@cliff
@addick78
@Mauritz55
@Richardrpg

Have a Fantastic day!

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr (10/7/20)

Happy Birthday 
@@cliff
@addick78
@Mauritz55
@Richardrpg
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (10/7/20)

Happy Birthday 
@@cliff
@addick78
@Mauritz55
@Richardrpg
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## alex1501 (10/7/20)

Happy Birthday @@cliff @addick78  


 @Mauritz55 @Richardrpg 
  and have a great day

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## THE REAPER (10/7/20)

Happy Birthday hope you have a great day and because its your day you have the right to abuse it. Hope you have many more with us.
@Mauritz55 
@Richardrpg 
@@cliff
@addick78

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (10/7/20)

Happy birthday

@@cliff
@addick78
@Mauritz55
@Richardrpg

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (10/7/20)

Once upon a time in the garden of Edam (this is a cheesy story) a man met a woman

NOW WE HAVE BIRTHDAYS

many happy returns.

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (10/7/20)

@Cliff
@addick78
@Mauritz55
@Richardrpg

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (10/7/20)

Happy Birthday!

@Cliff
@addick78
@Mauritz55
@Richardrpg

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (10/7/20)

@@cliff
@addick78
@Mauritz55
@Richardrpg
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mzr (10/7/20)

Happy birthday to you @Cliff, @addick78,@Mauritz55 and @Richardrpg hope you guys have and awesome day further

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (10/7/20)

Happy Birthday 
@@cliff
@addick78
@Mauritz55
@Richardrpg
Have an Awesome Birthday!!!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Dubz (11/7/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Cloud Beast King 
@Draconis7727 
@Jimbo 
@LieutenantRekt 
@Reaper Vape 
@yousuf 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/7/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Cloud Beast King
@Draconis7727
@Jimbo
@LieutenantRekt
@Reaper Vape
@yousuf

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## SAVaper (11/7/20)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Cloud Beast King 
@Draconis7727 
@Jimbo 
@LieutenantRekt 
@Reaper Vape 
@yousuf


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## THE REAPER (11/7/20)

Happy Happy Happy Happy Happy Birthday hope tou all have an awesome day cause its yoir birthday.
@Reaper Vape
@Cloud Beast King
@Draconis7727
@Jimbo
@LieutenantRekt
@yousuf
HOPE THERES MANY MORE TO COME.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## JurgensSt (11/7/20)

Happy Birthday 

@Cloud Beast King 
@Draconis7727 
@Jimbo 
@LieutenantRekt 
@Reaper Vape 
@yousuf 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (11/7/20)

Happy Birthday 

@Cloud Beast King
@Draconis7727
@Jimbo
@LieutenantRekt
@Reaper Vape
@yousuf

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## vicTor (11/7/20)

happy birthday

@Cloud Beast King
@Draconis7727
@Jimbo
@LieutenantRekt
@Reaper Vape
@yousuf

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Willyza (11/7/20)

@Cloud Beast King
@Draconis7727
@Jimbo
@LieutenantRekt
@Reaper Vape
@yousuf

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Grand Guru (11/7/20)

Happy birthday @Cloud Beast King, @Draconis7727, @Jimbo, @LieutenantRekt, @Reaper Vape, @yousuf and many happy returns!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Room Fogger (11/7/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Cloud Beast King 
@Draconis7727 
@Jimbo 
@LieutenantRekt 
@Reaper Vape 
@yousuf 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Chanelr (11/7/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Cloud Beast King
@Draconis7727
@Jimbo
@LieutenantRekt
@Reaper Vape
@yousuf
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Resistance (11/7/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Cloud Beast King
@Draconis7727
@Jimbo
@LieutenantRekt
@Reaper Vape
@yousuf
Have an Awesome Birthday!!!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Stranger (11/7/20)

Wow many birthdays today

May you beers be cold, your red wine room temp and hope the wind does not blow out your candles

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Mzr (11/7/20)

Happy birthday to @Cloud Beast King, @Draconis7727, @Jimbo, @Reaper Vape, @yousuf, @LieutenantRekt have lekker days guys

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## ddk1979 (11/7/20)

@Cloud Beast King
@Draconis7727
@Jimbo
@LieutenantRekt
@Reaper Vape
@yousuf
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## alex1501 (11/7/20)

Happy Birthday and best wishes 
 @Cloud Beast King @Jimbo @Reaper Vape   


   @Draconis7727 @LieutenantRekt @yousuf

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (11/7/20)

Happy birthday 
@Cloud Beast King 
@Jimbo 
@Reaper Vape 
@Draconis7727 
@LieutenantRekt 
@yousuf 
Hope you guys are having a superfine Saturday and an awesome time , many happy returns of the day

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## hot.chillie35 (11/7/20)

Happy Birthday 

@Cloud Beast King
@Draconis7727
@Jimbo
@LieutenantRekt
@Reaper Vape
@yousuf

Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Dubz (12/7/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Alexander Scott 
@tetrasect 
@wvj1981 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/7/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Alexander Scott
@tetrasect
@wvj1981

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (12/7/20)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Alexander Scott 
@tetrasect 
@wvj1981


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (12/7/20)

Happy Birthday!

@Alexander Scott
@tetrasect
@wvj1981

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (12/7/20)

Happy Birthday! @Alexander Scott, @tetrasect and @wvj1981. May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## THE REAPER (12/7/20)

Happy Birthday.
@Alexander Scott 
@wvj1981 
@tetrasect 
Hope you get spoiled today.

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (12/7/20)

Happy birthday 
@Alexander Scott 
@wvj1981 
@tetrasect 
Hope you guys have a blast of a day many happy returns take care

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (12/7/20)

Happy Birthday

@Alexander Scott
@wvj1981
@tetrasect

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (12/7/20)

@Alexander Scott
@tetrasect
@wvj1981

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## alex1501 (12/7/20)

@Alexander Scott @wvj1981 @tetrasect   
 Best wishes and many happy returns.

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr (12/7/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Alexander Scott
@tetrasect
@wvj1981
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt (12/7/20)

Happy Birthday

@Alexander Scott
@wvj1981
@tetrasect

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (12/7/20)

happy birthday

@Alexander Scott
@tetrasect
@wvj1981

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (12/7/20)

Happy Birthday 

@Alexander Scott
@tetrasect
@wvj1981

Have a super awesome day!

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (12/7/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Alexander Scott
@tetrasect
@wvj1981
Have an Awesome Day!!!

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (12/7/20)

Happy b/day to :
@Alexander Scott
@tetrasect
@wvj1981

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (12/7/20)

@Alexander Scott
@tetrasect
@wvj1981
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## mots01 (12/7/20)

Mzr said:


> Happy birthday to @jakemaxwell806, @mots01 and @Wazam hope you had an awesome day


Thank you for the birthday wish, fell off the wagon during lockdown. Back on stickies after 4 years of vaping. Hopefully will be back on vape once this madness is over. Still read the forum every night.
Be safe all

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## Resistance (12/7/20)

mots01 said:


> Thank you for the birthday wish, fell off the wagon during lockdown. Back on stickies after 4 years of vaping. Hopefully will be back on vape once this madness is over. Still read the forum every night.
> Be safe all
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


We'll keep your spot bro. Hope the day was awesome.

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger (12/7/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Alexander Scott 
@tetrasect 
@wvj1981 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (13/7/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Khaos 
@Markr 
@Martin_tu 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/7/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Khaos
@Markr
@Martin_tu

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## alex1501 (13/7/20)

@Khaos @Markr @Martin_tu

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (13/7/20)

Happy birthday 
@Khaos 
@Markr 
@Martin_tu 
Hope you have have a great start to the new week and an even more awesome birthday many happy returns of the day

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## SAVaper (13/7/20)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Khaos 
@Markr 
@Martin_tu


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## hot.chillie35 (13/7/20)

Happy Birthday 

@Khaos
@Markr
@Martin_tu

Have a super fantastic day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## vicTor (13/7/20)

happy birthday

@Khaos 
@Markr 
@Martin_tu

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (13/7/20)

Happy Birthday

@Khaos
@Markr
@Martin_tu

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## NecroticAngel (13/7/20)

Happy happy @Khaos @Markr and @Martin_tu hope it's spectacular!!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Resistance (13/7/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Khaos
@Markr
@Martin_tu
Have an Awesome Birthday!!!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## JurgensSt (13/7/20)

Happy Birthday 

@Khaos
@Markr
@Martin_tu

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Room Fogger (13/7/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Khaos 
@Markr 
@Martin_tu 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Willyza (13/7/20)

@Khaos
@Markr
@Martin_tu

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## THE REAPER (13/7/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Khaos 
@Martin_tu 
@Markr 
Hope you enjoy your day.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Chanelr (13/7/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Khaos
@Markr
@Martin_tu
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Mzr (13/7/20)

Happy birthday to you hope you have a lovely warm day and cosy day @Khaos, @Markr and @Martin_tu

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Stranger (13/7/20)

If it is your birthday today

Drink sparingly

Many happy returns.

Reactions: Like 8 | Funny 1


----------



## ddk1979 (13/7/20)

@Khaos
@Markr
@Martin_tu
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Dubz (14/7/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Naeem 
@SirWickalot 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## vicTor (14/7/20)

happy birthday

@Naeem 
@SirWickalot

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## JurgensSt (14/7/20)

Happy Birthday

@Naeem 
@SirWickalot 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (14/7/20)

Happy birthday 
@Naeem 
@SirWickalot 
Hope you guys have a great day ahead take care many more wishes and happy returns

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/7/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Naeem
@SirWickalot

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Resistance (14/7/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Naeem
@SirWickalot
Have an Awesome Birthday!!!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Chanelr (14/7/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Naeem
@SirWickalot
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## THE REAPER (14/7/20)

Happy Birthday.
@Naeem 
@SirWickalot 
Hope you have a great day.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Willyza (14/7/20)

@Naeem
@SirWickalot

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## SAVaper (14/7/20)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Naeem 
@SirWickalot


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Room Fogger (14/7/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Naeem 
@SirWickalot 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Skillie@23 (14/7/20)

Happy birthday
@Naeem 
@SirWickalot

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ddk1979 (14/7/20)

@Naeem
@SirWickalot
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Stranger (14/7/20)

The great thing about getting older is you don't lose all the other ages you've been.

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## alex1501 (14/7/20)

@Naeem @SirWickalot 
and have a great day.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## hot.chillie35 (14/7/20)

Happy Birthday

@Naeem
@SirWickalot

Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Dubz (15/7/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Campusboy 
@JurgensSt 
@RagnarLodbrok 
@Seanc 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## JurgensSt (15/7/20)

Happy Birthday 

@Campusboy 
@RagnarLodbrok 
@Seanc 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/7/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Campusboy
@JurgensSt
@RagnarLodbrok
@Seanc

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## SAVaper (15/7/20)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Campusboy 
@JurgensSt 
@RagnarLodbrok 
@Seanc


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Chanelr (15/7/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Campusboy
@JurgensSt
@RagnarLodbrok
@Seanc
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## vicTor (15/7/20)

happy birthday

@Campusboy 
@JurgensSt 
@RagnarLodbrok 
@Seanc

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (15/7/20)

Happy birthday 
@Campusboy 
@JurgensSt 
@RagnarLodbrok 
@Seanc 
Hope you guys have a wacky and wonderful Wednesday take care many happy returns of the day.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## NecroticAngel (15/7/20)

@Campusboy
@JurgensSt
@RagnarLodbrok
@Seanc

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Resistance (15/7/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Campusboy
@JurgensSt
@RagnarLodbrok
@Seanc
Have an Awesome Day!!!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## alex1501 (15/7/20)

@Campusboy @JurgensSt  


 @RagnarLodbrok @Seanc 
   and have a great day.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (15/7/20)

Happy Birthday

@Campusboy
@JurgensSt
@RagnarLodbrok
@Seanc

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Willyza (15/7/20)

@Campusboy
@JurgensSt
@RagnarLodbrok
@Seanc

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Room Fogger (15/7/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Campusboy 
@RagnarLodbrok 
@Seanc 
 Have a super day! 
 And a special wish for 
@JurgensSt 
 May your year ahead rock!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## THE REAPER (15/7/20)

Happy Birthday
@JurgensSt 
@Seanc 
@RagnarLodbrok 
@Campusboy 
Hope you guys have a great day.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Stranger (15/7/20)

Count your life by Vapes, not tears. Count your age by friends, not years.

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Mzr (15/7/20)

Happy birthday to you @JurgensSt, @Seanc, @RagnarLodbrok and @Campusboy

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## ddk1979 (15/7/20)

@Campusboy
@JurgensSt- special wishes to you, thanks for your contributions on the forum.
@RagnarLodbrok
@Seanc
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## JurgensSt (15/7/20)

Thanks everyone for the Bday wishes. Really appreciate it 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 7


----------



## Dubz (16/7/20)

Happy Birthday 
@booya 
@bradleyk 
@clickme 
@elvin119 
@Nabeel Osman 
@RoddieJ 
@wmrigney 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## vicTor (16/7/20)

happy birthday

@booya 
@bradleyk 
@clickme 
@elvin119 
@Nabeel Osman 
@RoddieJ 
@wmrigney

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/7/20)

Happy Birthday 
@booya
@bradleyk
@clickme
@elvin119
@Nabeel Osman
@RoddieJ
@wmrigney

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## JurgensSt (16/7/20)

Happy Birthday 

@booya 
@bradleyk 
@clickme 
@elvin119 
@Nabeel Osman 
@RoddieJ 
@wmrigney 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## SAVaper (16/7/20)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@booya 
@bradleyk 
@clickme 
@elvin119 
@Nabeel Osman 
@RoddieJ 
@wmrigney


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## hot.chillie35 (16/7/20)

Happy Birthday 

@booya
@bradleyk
@clickme
@elvin119
@Nabeel Osman
@RoddieJ
@wmrigney

Have a super awesome day!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Resistance (16/7/20)

Happy Birthday 
@booya
@bradleyk
@clickme
@elvin119
@Nabeel Osman
@RoddieJ
@wmrigney
Have an Awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Chanelr (16/7/20)

Happy Birthday 
@booya
@bradleyk
@clickme
@elvin119
@Nabeel Osman
@RoddieJ
@wmrigney
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (16/7/20)

Happy Birthday

@booya
@bradleyk
@clickme
@elvin119
@Nabeel Osman
@RoddieJ
@wmrigney

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## ARYANTO (16/7/20)

@booya
@bradleyk
@clickme
@elvin119
@Nabeel Osman
@RoddieJ
@wmrigney
Enjoy your birthday !

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## elvin119 (16/7/20)

Thank you very much 

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 5


----------



## NecroticAngel (16/7/20)

@booya
@bradleyk
@clickme
@elvin119
@Nabeel Osman
@RoddieJ
@wmrigney

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## THE REAPER (16/7/20)

Happy Birthday this must be a great day for so many people to choose this day to be born. Hope you all have a great day.
@booya
@bradleyk
@clickme
@elvin119
@Nabeel Osman
@RoddieJ
@wmrigney

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Willyza (16/7/20)

@booya
@bradleyk
@clickme
@elvin119
@Nabeel Osman
@RoddieJ
@wmrigney

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Room Fogger (16/7/20)

Happy Birthday 
@booya 
@bradleyk 
@clickme 
@elvin119 
@Nabeel Osman 
@RoddieJ 
@wmrigney 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## alex1501 (16/7/20)

@booya @bradleyk @clickme @elvin119   


   @Nabeel Osman @RoddieJ @wmrigney  
 and have a spectacular day

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Stranger (16/7/20)

Grandad.... what did you do for your birthday in 2020

Come here kid (smack up the head)

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## ddk1979 (16/7/20)

@booya
@bradleyk
@clickme
@elvin119
@Nabeel Osman
@RoddieJ
@wmrigney
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Dubz (17/7/20)

Happy Birthday 
@huzy 
@tungsten 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## vicTor (17/7/20)

happy birthday

@huzy 
@tungsten

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/7/20)

Happy Birthday 
@huzy
@tungsten

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## THE REAPER (17/7/20)

Happy Birthday
@huzy 
@tungsten 
Hope you have a great day and many more years with us.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (17/7/20)

Happy birthday 
@tungsten 
@huzy 
Have a fantastic Friday guys enjoy your day many happy returns of the day take care

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Resistance (17/7/20)

Happy Birthday 
@huzy
@tungsten
Have an awesome Day!!!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## alex1501 (17/7/20)

and best wishes  
  @huzy @tungsten

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (17/7/20)

Happy Birthday

@huzy
@tungsten

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Room Fogger (17/7/20)

Happy Birthday 
@huzy 
@tungsten 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Skillie@23 (17/7/20)

HaPpY BiRtHdAy

@huzy @tungsten

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Stranger (17/7/20)

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Stranger (17/7/20)



Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 1


----------



## JurgensSt (17/7/20)

Happy Birthday 

@huzy 
@tungsten 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Willyza (17/7/20)

@huzy
@tungsten

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ARYANTO (17/7/20)

@huzy
@tungsten
Happy Friday birthday !

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ddk1979 (17/7/20)

@huzy
@tungsten
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Chanelr (17/7/20)

Happy Birthday 
@huzy
@tungsten
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Dubz (18/7/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Lizane 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/7/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Lizane

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## SAVaper (18/7/20)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Lizane


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## hot.chillie35 (18/7/20)

Happy Birthday

@Lizane

Have urself an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (18/7/20)

Happy Birthday

@Lizane

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## JurgensSt (18/7/20)

Happy Birthday

@Lizane

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Room Fogger (18/7/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Lizane 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## vicTor (18/7/20)

happy birthday

@Lizane

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## alex1501 (18/7/20)

Happy Birthday @Lizane 


have a great day

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Chanelr (18/7/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Lizane
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Willyza (18/7/20)

@Lizane

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (18/7/20)

Happy birthday 
@Lizane
Hope you have a great day ahead take care enjoy your and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Resistance (18/7/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Lizane
Have an Awesome Day!!!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ARYANTO (18/7/20)

Happy birthday
@Lizane

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## ddk1979 (18/7/20)

@Lizane
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Dubz (19/7/20)

Happy Birthday 
@blackheart 
@Dre000ster 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/7/20)

Happy Birthday 
@blackheart
@Dre000ster

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (19/7/20)

Happy birthday 
@blackheart 
@Dre000ster 
Hope you’ll have an awesome day ahead take care many happy returns of the day

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## alex1501 (19/7/20)

Happy Birthday 
 @blackheart @Dre000ster

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Grand Guru (19/7/20)

Happy Birthday @blackheart and @Dre000ster. Hope you have a splendid day!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## SAVaper (19/7/20)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@blackheart 
@Dre000ster


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (19/7/20)

Happy birthday

@blackheart
@Dre000ster

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## JurgensSt (19/7/20)

Happy Birthday 

@blackheart 
@Dre000ster

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Chanelr (19/7/20)

Happy Birthday 
@blackheart
@Dre000ster
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## vicTor (19/7/20)

happy birthday

@blackheart 
@Dre000ster

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Willyza (19/7/20)

@blackheart
@Dre000ster

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## ddk1979 (19/7/20)

@blackheart
@Dre000ster
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Resistance (19/7/20)

Happy Birthday 
@blackheart
@Dre000ster
Have an Awesome Day!!!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## hot.chillie35 (19/7/20)

Happy Birthday

@blackheart
@Dre000ster

Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Room Fogger (19/7/20)

Happy Birthday 
@blackheart 
@Dre000ster 
 Hope you had a super day!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Dubz (20/7/20)

Happy Birthday 
@ANDREWLA 
@Feliks Karp 
@JonathanF 
@lomby 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/7/20)

Happy Birthday 
@ANDREWLA
@Feliks Karp
@JonathanF
@lomby

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## vicTor (20/7/20)

happy birthday

@ANDREWLA
@Feliks Karp
@JonathanF
@lomby

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (20/7/20)

Happy birthday 
@ANDREWLA 
@Feliks Karp 
@JonathanF 
@lomby 
Hope you guys have a great day ahead with many happy returns and a fantastic start to the new week

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## JurgensSt (20/7/20)

Happy Birthday

@ANDREWLA 
@Feliks Karp 
@JonathanF 
@lomby 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## SAVaper (20/7/20)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@ANDREWLA 
@Feliks Karp 
@JonathanF 
@lomby


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Resistance (20/7/20)

Happy Birthday 
@ANDREWLA
@Feliks Karp
@JonathanF
@lomby
Have an Awesome Birthday!!!

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Room Fogger (20/7/20)

Happy Birthday 
@ANDREWLA 
@Feliks Karp 
@JonathanF 
@lomby 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (20/7/20)

Happy Birthday

@ANDREWLA
@Feliks Karp
@JonathanF
@lomby

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## alex1501 (20/7/20)

Happy Birthday  
 @ANDREWLA @Feliks Karp @JonathanF @lomby 


 and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Willyza (20/7/20)

@ANDREWLA
@Feliks Karp
@JonathanF
@lomby

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Grand Guru (20/7/20)

Happy Birthday @ANDREWLA, @Feliks Karp, @JonathanF
And @lomby. Hope you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Chanelr (20/7/20)

Happy Birthday 
@ANDREWLA
@Feliks Karp
@JonathanF
@lomby
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (20/7/20)

Heppie Heppie Birthday!
@ANDREWLA
@Feliks Karp
@JonathanF
@lomby

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## ARYANTO (20/7/20)

Happy Birthday

@ANDREWLA 
@Feliks Karp - Special shout out - many more my friend !!!
@JonathanF 
@lomby

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## ddk1979 (20/7/20)

@ANDREWLA
@Feliks Karp
@JonathanF
@lomby
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Grand Guru (21/7/20)

Happy birthday @Neuk and @Benchy. May you have a super day!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Dubz (21/7/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Benchy 
@Neuk 
@VAPEVIOSLY 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/7/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Benchy
@Neuk
@VAPEVIOSLY

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## vicTor (21/7/20)

happy birthday

@Benchy 
@Neuk 
@VAPEVIOSLY

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## SAVaper (21/7/20)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Benchy 
@Neuk 
@VAPEVIOSLY


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (21/7/20)

Happy birthday 
@Benchy 
@Neuk 
@VAPEVIOSLY 
Hope you guys have a great day ahead take care and many happy returns of the day

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## JurgensSt (21/7/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Benchy 
@Neuk 
@VAPEVIOSLY 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (21/7/20)

Happy birthday

@Benchy
@Neuk
@VAPEVIOSLY

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Room Fogger (21/7/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Benchy 
@Neuk 
@VAPEVIOSLY 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## hot.chillie35 (21/7/20)

Happy Birthday 

@Benchy
@Neuk
@VAPEVIOSLY

Have a super awesome day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## alex1501 (21/7/20)

Happy Birthday 
  @Benchy @Neuk @VAPEVIOSLY

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Stranger (21/7/20)

Go on just do it .... spoil yourself

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ARYANTO (21/7/20)

@Neuk - big shout out bru.
@VAPEVIOSLY
@Benchy
HAPPY BIRTHDAY -Enjoy your day

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Willyza (21/7/20)

@Benchy
@Neuk
@VAPEVIOSLY

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Chanelr (21/7/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Benchy
@Neuk
@VAPEVIOSLY
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## ddk1979 (21/7/20)

@Benchy
@Neuk
@VAPEVIOSLY
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Kuhlkatz (21/7/20)

Happy Birthday @Benchy , @Neuk and @VAPEVIOSLY 

I hope you have a great day !

 Happy Belated Birthday to @ANDREWLA , @Feliks Karp , @JonathanF and @lomby 

Hope you managed having a good day despite the madness !
Dunno how I missed this yesterday, Mr. Karp 

Best wishes to you all for the year ahead !

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Resistance (21/7/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Benchy
@Neuk
@VAPEVIOSLY
Have an Awesome Birthday!!!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Dubz (22/7/20)

Happy Birthday 
@ZAh 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## vicTor (22/7/20)

happy birthday

@ZAh

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## alex1501 (22/7/20)

Happy Birthday @ZAh  


 and have a great day

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## SAVaper (22/7/20)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@ZAh


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Grand Guru (22/7/20)

Happy birthday @ZAh and many happy returns!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## THE REAPER (22/7/20)

Happy Birthday
@ZAh 
Hope you have a great day.

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/7/20)

Happy Birthday 
@ZAh

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Willyza (22/7/20)

@ZAh

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Resistance (22/7/20)

Happy Birthday 
@ZAh
Have an Awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (22/7/20)

Happy birthday @ZAh

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Chanelr (22/7/20)

Happy Birthday 
@ZAh
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Room Fogger (22/7/20)

Happy Birthday 
@ZAh 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Stranger (22/7/20)

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## ddk1979 (22/7/20)

@ZAh
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (22/7/20)

Happy birthday 
@ZAh 
Hope you having a wacky and wonderful Wednesday take care many happy returns of the day

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## ARYANTO (22/7/20)

@ZAh
Happy birthday , hope you had a splendid day !

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Mzr (22/7/20)

Happy birthday to you @ZAh hope you had a lekker day

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## hot.chillie35 (22/7/20)

Happy Birthday

@ZAh

Hope you had a Fantastic Day!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Grand Guru (23/7/20)

Happy birthday @Jean claude Vaaldamme and many happy returns!

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (23/7/20)

Happy Birthday 
@JC120 
@Jean claude Vaaldamme 
@StephenE 
@TheBarnacle 
@Zeen Cassim 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/7/20)

Happy Birthday 
@JC120
@Jean claude Vaaldamme
@StephenE
@TheBarnacle
@Zeen Cassim

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt (23/7/20)

Happy Birthday

@JC120 
@Jean claude Vaaldamme 
@StephenE 
@TheBarnacle 
@Zeen Cassim

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (23/7/20)

happy birthday

@JC120
@Jean claude Vaaldamme
@StephenE
@TheBarnacle
@Zeen Cassim

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (23/7/20)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@JC120 
@Jean claude Vaaldamme 
@StephenE 
@TheBarnacle 
@Zeen Cassim


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (23/7/20)

Happy birthday 
@JC120 
@Jean claude Vaaldamme 
@StephenE 
@TheBarnacle 
@Zeen Cassim 
I hope you guys have a terrific Thursday with a day filled of plenty wishes and even more happy returns enjoy guys.

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr (23/7/20)

Happy Birthday 
@JC120
@Jean claude Vaaldamme
@StephenE
@TheBarnacle
@Zeen Cassim
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## THE REAPER (23/7/20)

Happy Birthday 
@JC120
@Jean claude Vaaldamme
@StephenE
@TheBarnacle
@Zeen Cassim
Lekker verjaar ou maat lekker verjaar.
Hope you all enjoy your day and get vape mail as a prezzie.

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (23/7/20)

Happy Birthday 
@JC120
@Jean claude Vaaldamme
@StephenE
@TheBarnacle
@Zeen Cassim
Have an Awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## alex1501 (23/7/20)

Happy Birthday  
 and best wishes 
  @Jean claude Vaaldamme @StephenE 


 @JC120 @TheBarnacle @Zeen Cassim

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (23/7/20)

Happy Birthday 
@JC120 
@Jean claude Vaaldamme 
@StephenE 
@TheBarnacle 
@Zeen Cassim 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (23/7/20)

Eish, when I joined this morning I thought I won some Chinese competition with all the notifications.
Thanks to everyone. lekka lockdown birthday, at least Im not working today

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 8 | Funny 1


----------



## Stranger (23/7/20)

118 days of lockdown and you chose today to have your birthday, OK you didn't, go have words with those responsible and tell them you need a beer. 

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 9 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (23/7/20)

Happy Birthday

@JC120
@Jean claude Vaaldamme
@StephenE
@TheBarnacle
@Zeen Cassim

Reactions: Like 13 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (23/7/20)

@JC120
@Jean claude Vaaldamme Gelukkige verjaarsdag -geniet dit !
@StephenE
@TheBarnacle
@Zeen Cassim
Happy birthday to you all - enjoy it.

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (23/7/20)

Happy Birthday 

@JC120
@Jean claude Vaaldamme
@StephenE
@TheBarnacle
@Zeen Cassim

Have a super awesome day!

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (23/7/20)

@JC120
@Jean claude Vaaldamme
@StephenE
@TheBarnacle
@Zeen Cassim
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mzr (23/7/20)

Happy birthday to you 
@JC120
@Jean claude Vaaldamme
@TheBarnacle
@StephenE
@Zeen Cassim
Hope you all have a great day further

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (24/7/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Amir 
@GarethB 
@Mikegee 
@Pierre de Beer 
@stark7 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/7/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Amir
@GarethB
@Mikegee
@Pierre de Beer
@stark7

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## vicTor (24/7/20)

happy birthday

@Amir 
@GarethB 
@Mikegee 
@Pierre de Beer 
@stark7

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (24/7/20)

Happy birthday 
@Amir 
@GarethB 
@Mikegee 
@Pierre de Beer 
@stark7 
Hope you guys have a fabulous Friday with many great wishes and many happy returns... have a blast guys !!!!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Willyza (24/7/20)

@Amir
@GarethB
@Mikegee
@Pierre de Beer
@stark7

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## THE REAPER (24/7/20)

Happy Birthday
@Amir
@GarethB
@Mikegee
@Pierre de Beer
@stark7
This is your special day hope you enjoy every second of it have a great day all.

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## JurgensSt (24/7/20)

Happy birthday 

@Amir 
@GarethB 
@Mikegee 
@Pierre de Beer 
@stark7 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## hot.chillie35 (24/7/20)

Happy Birthday 

@Amir
@GarethB
@Mikegee
@Pierre de Beer
@stark7

Have a Great Day!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (24/7/20)

Happy Birthday 

@Amir
@GarethB
@Mikegee
@Pierre de Beer
@stark7

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Grand Guru (24/7/20)

Happy Birthday @Amir, @GarethB, @Mikegee, @Pierre de Beer @stark7. Have a splendid day!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Chanelr (24/7/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Amir
@GarethB
@Mikegee
@Pierre de Beer
@stark7
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Room Fogger (24/7/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Amir 
@GarethB 
@Mikegee 
@Pierre de Beer 
@stark7 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## alex1501 (24/7/20)

Happy Birthday 
  @Amir @GarethB @Mikegee   


  @Pierre de Beer @stark7   
   and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Stranger (24/7/20)

(In a Scottish accent)

Ya can takaway oor freedom, but ya canna takaway oor birthdays

Many happy returns.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ddk1979 (24/7/20)

@Amir
@GarethB
@Mikegee
@Pierre de Beer
@stark7
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## ARYANTO (24/7/20)

@Amir
@GarethB
@Mikegee
@Pierre de Beer
@stark7
Happy Friday birthday - Congrats !

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Mzr (24/7/20)

@Amir
@GarethB
@Mikegee
@Pierre de Beer
@stark7
Wishing you guys all the very best on this special day hope you have an awesome day at celebrating

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Resistance (24/7/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Amir
@GarethB
@Mikegee
@Pierre de Beer
@stark7
Have an Awesome Birthday!!!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Amir (24/7/20)

Thank you very much for the well wishes... much appreciated

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/7/20)

Happy Birthday @Dubz I hope you have an awesome day

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (25/7/20)

happy birthday 

@Dubz

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/7/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Dubz 
@Crashdaddy 
@DaRoach 
@Dave 
@Johanvdmrw 

May you all have an awesome day

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## THE REAPER (25/7/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Dubz
@Crashdaddy
@DaRoach
@Dave
@Johanvdmrw
Hope you all have a great day.

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (25/7/20)

happy birthday

@Crashdaddy
@DaRoach
@Dave
@Johanvdmrw

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (25/7/20)

Happy birthday 
@Crashdaddy 
@DaRoach 
@Dave 
@Johanvdmrw 
And a very super special birthday to @Dubz i hope you guys have a great day ahead and already started partying , all the best guys and many happy returns of the day

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (25/7/20)

Happy Birthday @Dubz, @Crashdaddy, @DaRoach, @Dave and @Johanvdmrw

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (25/7/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Dubz 
@Crashdaddy 
@DaRoach 
@Dave 
@Johanvdmrw 
 Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (25/7/20)

Happy birthday @Dubz! Hope you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (25/7/20)

@Dubz- our early morning birthday reporter - have a great birthday , many more !
@Crashdaddy
@DaRoach
@Dave
@Johanvdmrw
Enjoy guys- have a great day.

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr (25/7/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Crashdaddy
@DaRoach
@Dave
@Johanvdmrw

And a supersized birthday wish to you @Dubz.

Hope you all have a great day

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (25/7/20)

Happy Birthday

@Crashdaddy
@DaRoach
@Dave
@Johanvdmrw

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (25/7/20)

Happy Birthday

@Dubz

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (25/7/20)

@Dubz

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (25/7/20)

@Crashdaddy
@DaRoach
@Dave
@Johanvdmrw

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## alex1501 (25/7/20)

Happy Birthday @Dubz @DaRoach @Dave   


  @Crashdaddy @Johanvdmrw  
 and have a super day

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (25/7/20)

@Dubz special birthday wishes to you. Thanks for your contributions to the forum and especially to this thread. 
@Crashdaddy
@DaRoach
@Dave
@Johanvdmrw
@SmokGuy 
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (25/7/20)

Happy Birthday
@Dubz


@Crashdaddy
@DaRoach
@Dave
@Johanvdmrw

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (25/7/20)

Happy Birthday @Crashdaddy , @DaRoach , @Dave and @Johanvdmrw 

I hope you had a great day !

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Kuhlkatz (25/7/20)

Special Birthday wishes to you @Dubz 

I hope you had a great and peaceful day. All the best for the year ahead !

Thanks for dilligently ensuring that everyone remembers our active ECIGSSA members on their birthdays!

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (26/7/20)

Thanks to all for the wishes .

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 10


----------



## Dubz (26/7/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Dooky 
@Tall but short 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Dubz (26/7/20)

Happy Belated Birthday 
@Crashdaddy
@DaRoach
@Dave
@Johanvdmrw 
I hope you had a super day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/7/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Dooky
@Tall but short

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Grand Guru (26/7/20)

Happy birthday @Dooky and @Tall but short. I hope you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## ARYANTO (26/7/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Dooky 
@Tall but short
Enjoy your birthday , many more .

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## THE REAPER (26/7/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Dooky 
@Tall but short 
Hope you have a great day.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Chanelr (26/7/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Dooky
@Tall but short
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## vicTor (26/7/20)

happy birthday

@Dooky
@Tall but short

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (26/7/20)

Happy Birthday

@Dooky
@Tall but short

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Room Fogger (26/7/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Dooky 
@Tall but short 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Willyza (26/7/20)

@Dooky
@Tall but short

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## hot.chillie35 (26/7/20)

Happy Belated Birthday

@Crashdaddy
@DaRoach
@Dave
@Johanvdmrw

Hope ur Special Day was Super Awesome.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## hot.chillie35 (26/7/20)

A Special Belated Birthday Shout out @Dubz

Hope you had an awesome Day yesterday.

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (26/7/20)

Happy Birthday 

@Dooky
@Tall but short

Have a Fantastic Day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (26/7/20)

Happy birthday 
@Dooky 
@Tall but short 
Have a super Sunday guys with many happy returns of the day take care and enjoy

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Resistance (26/7/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Dooky
@Tall but short
Have an Awesome Day!!!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## ddk1979 (26/7/20)

@Dooky
@Tall but short
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## alex1501 (26/7/20)

Happy Birthday 
  @Dooky @Tall but short    


 and have a great day

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Grand Guru (27/7/20)

Happy Birthday @Juan_G and @Craig Morgan. I hope you have a lovely day!

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (27/7/20)

Happy Birthday 
@charra1979 
@Craig Morgan 
@Juan_G 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/7/20)

Happy Birthday 
@charra1979
@Craig Morgan
@Juan_G

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (27/7/20)

happy birthday

@charra1979 
@Craig Morgan 
@Juan_G

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## THE REAPER (27/7/20)

Happy Birthday

@charra1979
@Craig Morgan
@Juan_G
Hope you have a great day.

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr (27/7/20)

Happy Birthday 
@charra1979
@Craig Morgan
@Juan_G
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (27/7/20)

@charra1979
@Craig Morgan
@Juan_G

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (27/7/20)

Happy Birthday

@charra1979
@Craig Morgan
@Juan_G

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (27/7/20)

Happy Birthday 
@charra1979
@Craig Morgan
@Juan_G
Have an Awesome Day!!!

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt (27/7/20)

Happy Birthday 

@charra1979
@Craig Morgan
@Juan_G

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## alex1501 (27/7/20)

Happy Birthday @Juan_G 


   @charra1979 @Craig Morgan   
and have a great day

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (27/7/20)

@charra1979
@Craig Morgan
@Juan_G
Happy Monday birthday to you , have a good one !

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Stranger (27/7/20)

One hundred and twenty three days
and we are fucked.... in so many ways
our economy is knackered
our pockets are battered 
and Capetown is in a tear gas haze.

Today is your birthday, and we wish you well
Just for today, forget your in hell
Dance and sing
shout and be merry
Let everything else be secondary.

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## Room Fogger (27/7/20)

Happy Birthday 
@charra1979 
@Craig Morgan 
@Juan_G 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## ddk1979 (27/7/20)

@charra1979
@Craig Morgan
@Juan_G
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## hot.chillie35 (27/7/20)

Happy Birthday 

@charra1979
@Craig Morgan
@Juan_G

Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (28/7/20)

Happy belated birthday 
@charra1979 
@Craig Morgan 
@Juan_G 
Hope you guys had a great day and had plenty of wishes

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Dubz (28/7/20)

Happy Birthday 
@MurderDoll 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## vicTor (28/7/20)

happy birthday

@MurderDoll

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (28/7/20)

Happy birthday 
@MurderDoll 
Hope you have a great day ahead take care many happy returns of the day

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## JurgensSt (28/7/20)

Happy Birthday 

@MurderDoll 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Resistance (28/7/20)

Happy Birthday
@MurderDoll 
Have an Awesome Day!!!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## THE REAPER (28/7/20)

Happy Birthday
@MurderDoll 
Hope you get spoiled rotten today.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Room Fogger (28/7/20)

Happy Birthday 
@MurderDoll 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/7/20)

Happy Birthday 
@MurderDoll

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Willyza (28/7/20)

@MurderDoll

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Grand Guru (28/7/20)

happy birthday @MurderDoll. Many happy returns!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (28/7/20)

Happy Birthday @MurderDoll

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Chanelr (28/7/20)

Happy Birthday 
@MurderDoll
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## alex1501 (28/7/20)

Happy Birthday 
  @MurderDoll 


and have a great day

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## ARYANTO (28/7/20)

Happy Birthday
@MurderDoll

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## ddk1979 (28/7/20)

@MurderDoll
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Stranger (28/7/20)

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Dubz (29/7/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Arzy 
@brads 
@NOOB 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## vicTor (29/7/20)

happy birthday

@Arzy 
@brads 
@NOOB

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/7/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Arzy
@brads
@NOOB

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (29/7/20)

Happy birthday
@Arzy 
@brads 
@NOOB 
Have a wacky and wonderful Wednesday guys many happy returns of the day take care.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## SAVaper (29/7/20)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Arzy
@brads
@NOOB

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Grand Guru (29/7/20)

A very happy birthday to you guys @NOOB, @Arzy and @brads.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## JurgensSt (29/7/20)

Happy Birthday 

@Arzy 
@brads 
@NOOB 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Resistance (29/7/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Arzy
@brads
@NOOB
Have an Awesome Day!!!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Willyza (29/7/20)

@Arzy
@brads
@NOOB

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Room Fogger (29/7/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Arzy 
@brads 
@NOOB 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Chanelr (29/7/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Arzy
@brads
@NOOB
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## alex1501 (29/7/20)

@NOOB @Arzy @brads

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (29/7/20)

Happy Birthday
@Arzy
@brads
@NOOB

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Stranger (29/7/20)

I think you should postpone this years birthday ...... have two next year .... invite us all, we will bring beer.

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## NOOB (29/7/20)

Wow!! Thank you so much @Dubz @vicTor @MrGSmokeFree @Yuvir Punwasi @SAVaper @Grand Guru @JurgensSt @Resistance @Willyza @Room Fogger @Chanelr @alex1501 @Puff the Magic Dragon and @Stranger, I totally agree, let's have two birthdays next year!!  Hope you all have a fantastic day!!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 7


----------



## ARYANTO (29/7/20)

Happy Birthday 

@Arzy 
@brads 
@NOOB

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## ddk1979 (29/7/20)

@Arzy
@brads
@NOOB
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## NOOB (29/7/20)

Thanks @ARYANTO and @ddk1979, much appreciated!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## hot.chillie35 (29/7/20)

Happy Birthday 

@Arzy
@brads
@NOOB

Hope you had a super awesome day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Dubz (30/7/20)

Happy Birthday 
@SAVaper 
@symbolofmylife 
@TiemieX 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## vicTor (30/7/20)

happy birthday

@SAVaper 
@symbolofmylife 
@TiemieX

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/7/20)

Happy Birthday 
@SAVaper
@symbolofmylife
@TiemieX

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Kuhlkatz (30/7/20)

Happy Birthday @SAVaper , @symbolofmylife and @TiemieX 

I hope you all have a relaxed day and a great year ahead !

@SAVaper is a long-time ECIGSSA supporter and one of the stalwarts in this thread, and @Dubz also manning his post as usual 
Have a good one guys, and thanks for the commitment!

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (30/7/20)

Happy Birthday 

@SAVaper
@symbolofmylife
@TiemieX

Have a super fantastic day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Chanelr (30/7/20)

Happy Birthday 
@SAVaper
@symbolofmylife
@TiemieX
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Willyza (30/7/20)

@SAVaper
@symbolofmylife
@TiemieX

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (30/7/20)

Happy birthday 
@symbolofmylife 
@TiemieX 
And a very very happy birthday to @SAVaper may all you guys have a terrific Thursday take care enjoy your day , many happy returns of the day eat lots and stay merry guys

Reactions: Like 13 | Winner 1


----------



## JurgensSt (30/7/20)

Happy Birthday 

@SAVaper
@symbolofmylife
@TiemieX

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## THE REAPER (30/7/20)

Happy Birthday

@SAVaper 
@symbolofmylife
@TiemieX
Hope you all have a great day

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (30/7/20)

Happy Birthday

@SAVaper
@symbolofmylife
@TiemieX

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## ARYANTO (30/7/20)

@SAVaper - special shout out ! Have a thunderous Thursday !
@symbolofmylife
@TiemieX
Enjoy your birthday fellow vapers - congratulations !

Reactions: Like 14 | Winner 1


----------



## alex1501 (30/7/20)

Happy Birthday @SAVaper 


  @symbolofmylife @TiemieX

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## KarlDP (30/7/20)

A very happy birthday to

@SAVaper
@symbolofmylife
@TiemieX

Have an awesome lekka day

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Grand Guru (30/7/20)

Have a blessed Birthday @SAVaper, @symbolofmylife and @TiemieX!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/7/20)

KarlDP said:


> A very happy birthday to
> 
> @SAVaper
> @symbolofmylife
> ...


Welcome back @KarlDP

Reactions: Like 10 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## KarlDP (30/7/20)

LOL Thanks @MrGSmokeFree good to be back with my Vape Fam..

Its like all good things in life, cant stay away.. HAHA

Reactions: Like 9 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Stranger (30/7/20)

This year Thursday 

Next year, Friday ... put it in your calendar so you don't forget.

Many happy returns.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ddk1979 (30/7/20)

@SAVaper - Some super special birthday wishes to you . 
Out of all the people I met at VapeCon 2016, you and your wife really made an oke from CT feel very welcome. 
and thanks for all your contributions to the forum

@symbolofmylife
@TiemieX
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 14 | Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger (30/7/20)

Happy Birthday 
@SAVaper 
@symbolofmylife 
@TiemieX 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Timwis (30/7/20)

Happy Birthday!

@SAVaper
@symbolofmylife
@TiemieX

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Resistance (30/7/20)

Happy Birthday 
@SAVaper


@symbolofmylife
@TiemieX
Have an Awesome Birthday!!!

Reactions: Like 13 | Winner 1


----------



## Dubz (31/7/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Carnival 
@HPBotha 
@Jandri 
@joeman187 
@StangV2_0 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (31/7/20)

happy birthday

@Carnival 
@HPBotha 
@Jandri 
@joeman187 
@StangV2_0

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (31/7/20)

Thank you for all the birthday wishes everyone.
It is truly appreciated.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (31/7/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Carnival
@HPBotha
@Jandri
@joeman187
@StangV2_0

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (31/7/20)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Carnival
@HPBotha
@Jandri
@joeman187
@StangV2_0

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (31/7/20)

Happy Birthday @Carnival, @Jandri, @joeman187 And @HPBotha and many happy returns!

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (31/7/20)

Happy birthday 
@Carnival 
@HPBotha 
@Jandri 
@joeman187 
@StangV2_0 
Have a fantastic day ahead take care,many happy returns of the day and a great start to the weekend.

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (31/7/20)

Happy Birthday to all
@Carnival 
@Jandri
@joeman187
@StangV2_0

And special birthday wishes to @HPBotha of Twisp. May your coffee today be just the way you like it - "strong coffee - one that is not milky sweet.... a bitter, rich espresso"

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr (31/7/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Carnival
@HPBotha
@Jandri
@joeman187
@StangV2_0
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (31/7/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Carnival
@HPBotha
@Jandri
@joeman187
@StangV2_0
Have an Awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt (31/7/20)

Happy Birthday 

@Carnival
@HPBotha
@Jandri
@joeman187
@StangV2_0

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (31/7/20)

Happy Birthday

@Carnival
@HPBotha
@Jandri
@joeman187
@StangV2_0

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (31/7/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Carnival 
@HPBotha 
@Jandri 
@joeman187 
@StangV2_0 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## alex1501 (31/7/20)

Happy Birthday @Carnival @HPBotha 


 @Jandri @joeman187 @StangV2_0

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (31/7/20)

@Carnival
@HPBotha
@Jandri
@joeman187
@StangV2_0

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (31/7/20)

Knock, knock!
Who's there?
Abby and Manny.
Abby and Manny who?


Abby birthday and Manny happy returns.

Reactions: Like 8 | Funny 1


----------



## StangV2_0 (31/7/20)

Thanks very much guys! Appreciate it!  

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 6


----------



## ARYANTO (31/7/20)

Happy Birthday
@Carnival
@HPBotha
@Jandri
@joeman187
@StangV2_0
Congrats - happy weekend !

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Jandri (31/7/20)

Thanks for all the birthday wishes guys..

And happy birthday  to
@Carnival
@HPBotha
@joeman187
@StangV2_0
Aswell

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 6


----------



## ddk1979 (31/7/20)

@Carnival
@HPBotha
@Jandri
@joeman187
@StangV2_0
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Timwis (31/7/20)

Happy Birthday!

@Carnival
@HPBotha
@Jandri
@joeman187
@StangV2_0

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Kuhlkatz (31/7/20)

Happy Birthday @Carnival , @HPBotha , @Jandri , @joeman187 and @StangV2_0 

Hope you all had a great one !

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Dubz (1/8/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Nico du toit 
@Robyn D'Oliveira 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/8/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Nico du toit
@Robyn D'Oliveira

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## vicTor (1/8/20)

happy birthday

@Nico du toit
@Robyn D'Oliveira

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ARYANTO (1/8/20)

*Happy birthday*
@Nico du toit
@Robyn D'Oliveira

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Room Fogger (1/8/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Nico du toit 
@Robyn D'Oliveira 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Chanelr (1/8/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Nico du toit
@Robyn D'Oliveira
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (1/8/20)

Happy Birthday

@Nico du toit
@Robyn D'Oliveira

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Willyza (1/8/20)

@Nico du toit
@Robyn D'Oliveira

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## alex1501 (1/8/20)

Happy Birthday 
  @Nico du toit @Robyn D'Oliveira

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## JurgensSt (1/8/20)

Happy Birthday 

@Nico du toit
@Robyn D'Oliveira

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## THE REAPER (1/8/20)

Happy Birthday

@Nico du toit
@Robyn D'Oliveira
Hope you have one great day.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Adam.R (1/8/20)

Happy Birthday

To

@Nico du toit
@Robyn D'Oliveira

Have an awesome day guys 

Sent from my DUB-LX2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Resistance (1/8/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Nico du toit
@Robyn D'Oliveira
Have an Awesome Day!!!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (1/8/20)

Happy birthday 
@Nico du toit 
@Robyn D'Oliveira 
Have a great and blessed day ahead many happy returns of the day, take care and enjoy

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## ddk1979 (1/8/20)

@Nico du toit
@Robyn D'Oliveira
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Grand Guru (1/8/20)

Happy Birthday @Nico du toit and @Robyn D'Oliveira. I hope you're having an awesome weekend!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Dubz (2/8/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Raithlin 
@weeskind01 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/8/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Raithlin
@weeskind01

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Grand Guru (2/8/20)

Happy Birthday @Raithlin and @weeskind01 and many happy returns!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (2/8/20)

A very happy birthday to 
@Raithlin 
@weeskind01 
Hope you guys have a super awesome Sunday take care many happy returns of the day

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (2/8/20)

NewHappy Birthday

@Raithlin
@weeskind01

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## alex1501 (2/8/20)

Happy Birthday 
  @Raithlin @weeskind01   


 and have a great day

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Willyza (2/8/20)

@Raithlin
@weeskind01

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## vicTor (2/8/20)

happy birthday

@Raithlin
@weeskind01

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Chanelr (2/8/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Raithlin
@weeskind01
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Room Fogger (2/8/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Raithlin 
@weeskind01 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## JurgensSt (2/8/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Raithlin
@weeskind01

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ARYANTO (2/8/20)

A happy birthday to
@Raithlin
@weeskind01
Hope you guys have a nice Sunday.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## ddk1979 (2/8/20)

@Raithlin
@weeskind01
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Resistance (2/8/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Raithlin
@weeskind01
Have an Awesome Birthday!!!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## THE REAPER (2/8/20)

Happy Birthday
@Raithlin
@weeskind01
Hope you have a great day may there be many more.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Dubz (3/8/20)

Happy Birthday 
@3avape 
@shabbar 
@Zimi_10 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/8/20)

Happy Birthday 
@3avape
@shabbar
@Zimi_10

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (3/8/20)

happy birthday

@3avape 
@shabbar 
@Zimi_10

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt (3/8/20)

Happy Birthday 

@3avape 
@shabbar 
@Zimi_10 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (3/8/20)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@3avape
@shabbar
@Zimi_10

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## THE REAPER (3/8/20)

Happy Birthday

@3avape
@shabbar
@Zimi_10
May there be many more to come hope you enjoy your day.

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (3/8/20)

@3avape
@shabbar
@Zimi_10

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (3/8/20)

Happy Birthday 

@3avape
@shabbar
@Zimi_10

Have a super awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (3/8/20)

Happy birthday 
@3avape 
@shabbar 
@Zimi_10 
Have an awesome day with plenty happy returns of the day and to everyone have a marvelous Monday guys take care

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (3/8/20)

Happy Birthday

@3avape
@shabbar
@Zimi_10

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (3/8/20)

Do whatever you need to do today that makes you look forward to the next 364 days

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Chanelr (3/8/20)

Happy Birthday 
@3avape
@shabbar
@Zimi_10
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## 3avape (3/8/20)

Thanks everyone

Your vaping friend- 3Avape team
https://www.3avape.com/

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 7


----------



## NecroticAngel (3/8/20)



Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ddk1979 (3/8/20)

@3avape
@shabbar
@Zimi_10
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (3/8/20)

Happy Birthday 
@3avape
@shabbar
@Zimi_10
Have an Awesome Birthday!!!

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (3/8/20)

Happy Birthday 
@3avape 
@shabbar 
@Zimi_10 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## 3avape (4/8/20)

Thanks everyone

Your vaping friend- 3Avape team
https://www.3avape.com/

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## Dubz (4/8/20)

Happy Birthday 
@joewebb 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/8/20)

Happy Birthday 
@joewebb

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (4/8/20)

Happy birthday 
@joewebb 
Have a great day ahead and many happy returns of the day take care all the best , enjoy your day

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## vicTor (4/8/20)

happy birthday

@joewebb

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Chanelr (4/8/20)

Happy Birthday 
@joewebb
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Grand Guru (4/8/20)

Happy Birthday @joewebb and many happy returns!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (4/8/20)

Happy Birthday @joewebb

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## hot.chillie35 (4/8/20)

Happy Birthday

@joewebb

Have a Fantastic Day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Resistance (4/8/20)

Happy Birthday 
@joewebb
Have an Awesome Day!!!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Room Fogger (4/8/20)

Happy Birthday 
@joewebb 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ARYANTO (4/8/20)

@joewebb -Enjoy your birthday!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## THE REAPER (4/8/20)

Happy Birthday
@joewebb
May you have a great day.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Stranger (4/8/20)

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## ddk1979 (4/8/20)

@joewebb
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## alex1501 (4/8/20)

Happy Birthday   
 @joewebb 


 and have a great day

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Dubz (5/8/20)

Happy Birthday 
@rajeshmohunlal 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/8/20)

Happy Birthday 
@rajeshmohunlal

May you have a awesome day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## THE REAPER (5/8/20)

Happy Birthday 
@rajeshmohunlal
This is your day so enjoy it to the max.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (5/8/20)

Happy birthday 
@rajeshmohunlal 
hope you have a wacky and wonderful Wednesday take care, many happy returns of the day eat lots ,vape lots and have a great day ahead.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## vicTor (5/8/20)

happy birthday

@rajeshmohunlal

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Chanelr (5/8/20)

Happy Birthday 
@rajeshmohunlal
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (5/8/20)

Happy Birthday @rajeshmohunlal

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Room Fogger (5/8/20)

Happy Birthday 
@rajeshmohunlal 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Willyza (5/8/20)

@rajeshmohunlal

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Stranger (5/8/20)

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## ddk1979 (5/8/20)

@rajeshmohunlal
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## ARYANTO (5/8/20)

@rajeshmohunlal
Happy birthday have a good one !

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Mzr (5/8/20)

Happy birthday to you @rajeshmohunlal ￼￼￼￼hope you are having an awesome one

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Resistance (5/8/20)

Happy Birthday 
@rajeshmohunlal
Have an Awesome Birthday!!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## hot.chillie35 (5/8/20)

Happy Birthday

@rajeshmohunlal

Hope u had a fantastic day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Dubz (6/8/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Arista 
@Jakes 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/8/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Arista
@Jakes

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## vicTor (6/8/20)

happy birthday

@Arista 
@Jakes

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## alex1501 (6/8/20)

Happy Birthday 
  @Arista @Jakes  


and have a great day

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (6/8/20)

Happy birthday 
@Arista 
@Jakes 
Hope you guys have a tasty Thursday many happy returns of the day take care have an amazing day ahead

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Chanelr (6/8/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Arista
@Jakes
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## SAVaper (6/8/20)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Arista 
@Jakes


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Jakes (6/8/20)

Thank you very much

Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 5


----------



## Resistance (6/8/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Arista
@Jakes
Have an Awesome Day!!!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Room Fogger (6/8/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Arista 
@Jakes 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Stranger (6/8/20)

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Willyza (6/8/20)

@Arista
@Jakes

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (6/8/20)

Happy Birthday

@Arista
@Jakes

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## hot.chillie35 (6/8/20)

Happy Birthday

@Arista
@Jakes

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## KarlDP (6/8/20)

A very happy birthday to

@Arista
@Jakes

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## GarethB (6/8/20)

Resistance said:


> Happy Birthday
> @Amir
> @GarethB
> @Mikegee
> ...

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## ddk1979 (6/8/20)

@Arista
@Jakes
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Grand Guru (7/8/20)

Happy Birthday @greg_cook and @Dullz_vap3. May you guys have a brilliant day

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Dubz (7/8/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Dullz_vap3 
@greg_cook 
@Lightbringer 
@Naicker999 
@Ryan1987 
@wickdvape 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/8/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Dullz_vap3
@greg_cook
@Lightbringer
@Naicker999
@Ryan1987
@wickdvape

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## vicTor (7/8/20)

happy birthday

@Dullz_vap3 
@greg_cook 
@Lightbringer 
@Naicker999 
@Ryan1987 
@wickdvape

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Chanelr (7/8/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Dullz_vap3
@greg_cook
@Lightbringer
@Naicker999
@Ryan1987
@wickdvape
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (7/8/20)

Happy birthday 
@Dullz_vap3 
@greg_cook 
@Lightbringer 
@Naicker999 
@Ryan1987 
@wickdvape 
Have a fantastic Friday ahead and many happy returns of the day guy enjoy the start of the long weekend

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## SAVaper (7/8/20)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Dullz_vap3 
@greg_cook 
@Lightbringer 
@Naicker999 
@Ryan1987 
@wickdvape


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Room Fogger (7/8/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Dullz_vap3 
@greg_cook 
@Lightbringer 
@Naicker999 
@Ryan1987 
@wickdvape 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (7/8/20)

Happy Birthday

@Dullz_vap3
@greg_cook
@Lightbringer
@Naicker999
@Ryan1987
@wickdvape

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Willyza (7/8/20)

@Dullz_vap3
@greg_cook
@Lightbringer
@Naicker999
@Ryan1987
@wickdvape

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## alex1501 (7/8/20)

Happy Birthday    
   @Dullz_vap3 @greg_cook @Lightbringer 


 @Naicker999 @Ryan1987 @wickdvape

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## NecroticAngel (7/8/20)



Reactions: Like 10


----------



## THE REAPER (7/8/20)

Happy Birthday

@Dullz_vap3
@greg_cook
@Lightbringer
@Naicker999
@Ryan1987
@wickdvape
Hope you all have an outstanding day may all your wishes come true today.

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## ddk1979 (7/8/20)

@Dullz_vap3
@greg_cook
@Lightbringer
@Naicker999
@Ryan1987
@wickdvape
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## ARYANTO (7/8/20)

@Arista
@Jakes
Happy belated birthday yesterday ,many more !

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## ARYANTO (7/8/20)

@Dullz_vap3
@greg_cook
@Lightbringer
@Naicker999
@Ryan1987
@wickdvape
Happy Friday birthday to you all!

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## KarlDP (7/8/20)

Happy birthday 

@Dullz_vap3
@greg_cook
@Lightbringer
@Naicker999
@Ryan1987
@wickdvape

Have a great day and long weekend..

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## hot.chillie35 (7/8/20)

Happy Birthday 

@Dullz_vap3
@greg_cook
@Lightbringer
@Naicker999
@Ryan1987
@wickdvape

Have a super great day!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Mzr (7/8/20)

Happy birthday
@Dullz_vap3
@greg_cook
@Lightbringer
@Naicker999
@Ryan1987
@wickdvape
Hope you all have super lekker day

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Resistance (7/8/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Dullz_vap3
@greg_cook
@Lightbringer
@Naicker999
@Ryan1987
@wickdvape
Have an Awesome Birthday!!!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Dubz (8/8/20)

Happy Birthday 
@artic 
@Jordan SA 
@Mike-r 
@mrh 
@M_Thre3 
@Tashreeq 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## SAVaper (8/8/20)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@artic 
@Jordan SA 
@Mike-r 
@mrh 
@M_Thre3 
@Tashreeq


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/8/20)

Happy Birthday 
@artic
@Jordan SA
@Mike-r
@mrh
@M_Thre3
@Tashreeq

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## vicTor (8/8/20)

happy birthday

@artic
@Jordan SA
@Mike-r
@mrh
@M_Thre3
@Tashreeq

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Grand Guru (8/8/20)

happy birthday @artic, @Jordan SA, @Mike-r, @mrh, @M_Thre3 and @Tashreeq. May you have a splendid weekend!

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (8/8/20)

Happy Birthday

@artic
@Jordan SA
@Mike-r
@mrh
@M_Thre3
@Tashreeq

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Resistance (8/8/20)

Happy Birthday 
@artic
@Jordan SA
@Mike-r
@mrh
@M_Thre3
@Tashreeq
Have an Awesome Birthday!!!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Room Fogger (8/8/20)

Happy Birthday 
@artic 
@Jordan SA 
@Mike-r 
@mrh 
@M_Thre3 
@Tashreeq 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Willyza (8/8/20)

@artic
@Jordan SA
@Mike-r
@mrh
@M_Thre3
@Tashreeq

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Chanelr (8/8/20)

Happy Birthday 
@artic
@Jordan SA
@Mike-r
@mrh
@M_Thre3
@Tashreeq
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## ARYANTO (8/8/20)

@artic
@Jordan SA
@Mike-r
@mrh
@M_Thre3
@Tashreeq
Have a Happy Saturday Birthday - Many More!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## alex1501 (8/8/20)

Happy Birthday  
  @artic @Jordan SA @Mike-r   


 @mrh @M_Thre3 @Tashreeq

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## ddk1979 (8/8/20)

@artic
@Jordan SA
@Mike-r
@mrh
@M_Thre3
@Tashreeq
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## hot.chillie35 (8/8/20)

Happy Birthday

@artic
@Jordan SA
@Mike-r
@mrh
@M_Thre3
@Tashreeq

Have a super fantastic day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (8/8/20)

Happy birthday 
@artic 
@Jordan SA 
@Mike-r 
@mrh 
@M_Thre3 
@Tashreeq 
Hope you guys are having a great day so far and many more happy returns of the day

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## mrh (8/8/20)

Thanks for all the cute HB messages - and happy b-day to all the other birthday babies today!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 7


----------



## Dubz (9/8/20)

Happy Birthday 
@delasuerte 
@Wonderland7 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/8/20)

Happy Birthday 
@delasuerte
@Wonderland7

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## SAVaper (9/8/20)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@delasuerte 
@Wonderland7


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (9/8/20)

Happy Birthday

@delasuerte
@Wonderland7

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## vicTor (9/8/20)

happy birthday

@delasuerte
@Wonderland7

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## hot.chillie35 (9/8/20)

Happy Birthday 

@delasuerte
@Wonderland7

Have a wonderful day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (9/8/20)

Happy birthday 
@delasuerte 
@Wonderland7 
Have a super Sunday and a fabulous birthday many happy returns of the day

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## alex1501 (9/8/20)

Happy Birthday  
  @delasuerte @Wonderland7  


 and have a great day

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Resistance (9/8/20)

Happy Birthday 
@delasuerte
@Wonderland7
Have an Awesome Day!!!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Willyza (9/8/20)

@delasuerte
@Wonderland7

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Chanelr (9/8/20)

Happy Birthday 
@delasuerte
@Wonderland7
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Room Fogger (9/8/20)

Happy Birthday 
@delasuerte 
@Wonderland7 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## delasuerte (9/8/20)

Thanks so much guys

Happy birthday @Wonderland7 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 4


----------



## ddk1979 (9/8/20)

@delasuerte
@Wonderland7
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## ARYANTO (9/8/20)

Happy Birthday, bit late but hope you enjoyed it !
@delasuerte
@Wonderland7

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Dubz (10/8/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Mr_Armani777 
@Power puffer 
@pweingartz 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## SAVaper (10/8/20)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Mr_Armani777 
@Power puffer 
@pweingartz


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/8/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Mr_Armani777
@Power puffer
@pweingartz

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## vicTor (10/8/20)

happy birthday

@Mr_Armani777
@Power puffer
@pweingartz

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Willyza (10/8/20)

@Mr_Armani777
@Power puffer
@pweingartz

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## ARYANTO (10/8/20)

@Mr_Armani777
@Power puffer -Shout-out to my longtime friend and first convert [thanks to @Room Fogger who donated his 1st kit]
@pweingartz
@Christos - happy birthday to you too , my friend with the caustic sense of humor
Congrats guys - have a happy day - hope you still have a beer or 2 left .

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (10/8/20)

Happy birthday 
@Mr_Armani777 
@Power puffer 
@pweingartz 
Hope you guys have a great day and a fantastic start to the new week , many happy returns of the day, enjoy guys.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (10/8/20)

Happy birthday all, and a special happy birthday to my mate @Christos. Have a great one dude 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (10/8/20)

happy birthday

@Christos

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/8/20)

May you have a super awesome birthday @Christos

Reactions: Like 11 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (10/8/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Mr_Armani777 
@Power puffer 
@pweingartz 
 Have a super day! 

 And a special wish to 
@Christos 
 Have a great one and may the jar stay full and foamy

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (10/8/20)

Happy birthday 
@Christos 
i hope you doing great have an even more amazing day ahead take care many happy returns of the day

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## alex1501 (10/8/20)

Happy Birthday  
   @Christos @Mr_Armani777   


   @Power puffer @pweingartz   
and many happy returns.

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (10/8/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Mr_Armani777
@Power puffer
@pweingartz
Have an Awesome day!!!
@Christos have a supercalifragilisticexpialidocious day!!!!!

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr (10/8/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Mr_Armani777
@Power puffer
@pweingartz
@Christos 
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## THE REAPER (10/8/20)

Happy Birthday
@Mr_Armani777
@Power puffer
@pweingartz
@Christos
Hope you all have a great day. And get spoiled hope you are vaping birthday cake today.

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (10/8/20)

Happy Birthday

@Mr_Armani777
@Power puffer
@pweingartz

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (10/8/20)

Happy Birthday @Christos

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (10/8/20)

Happy Birthday

@Mr_Armani777
@Power puffer
@pweingartz
@Christos 

Have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (10/8/20)

@Christos
@Mr_Armani777
@Power puffer
@pweingartz
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (10/8/20)

A BIG happy birthday to a special member of our Admin & Mod team - @Christos ! 
Hope you having a great day so far Christos !

Thank you for all you have done for us and for what you do here
And for helping with so much regarding VapeCon

Wishing you all the best for the year ahead!

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (11/8/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Bulldog 
@fgrobler 
@Marco 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (11/8/20)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Bulldog 
@fgrobler 
@Marco


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/8/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Bulldog
@fgrobler
@Marco

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (11/8/20)

happy birthday

@Bulldog 
@fgrobler 
@Marco

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (11/8/20)

happy birthday @Bulldog, @fgrobler And @Marco. Have an awesome day

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (11/8/20)

Happy birthday 
@Bulldog 
@fgrobler 
@Marco 
have a great day ahead guys , many happy returns of the day ,take care.

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr (11/8/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Bulldog
@fgrobler
@Marco
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## alex1501 (11/8/20)

Happy Birthday  
  @Bulldog @fgrobler @Marco   


 and have a great day

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (11/8/20)

Happy Birthday

@Bulldog
@fgrobler
@Marco

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## NOOB (11/8/20)

Happy belated birthday @Christos. Hope you an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## NOOB (11/8/20)

Happy birthday 

@Bulldog
@fgrobler
@Marco

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## THE REAPER (11/8/20)

Happy Birthday

@Bulldog
@fgrobler
@Marco
Have a great day.

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (11/8/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Bulldog 
@fgrobler 
@Marco 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (11/8/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Bulldog
@fgrobler
@Marco
Have an Awesome Day!!!

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (11/8/20)

@Bulldog
@fgrobler
@Marco
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (11/8/20)

Happy birthday
@Bulldog
@fgrobler
@Marco
Enjoy the day !

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (11/8/20)

Happy Birthday!

@Bulldog
@fgrobler
@Marco

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (11/8/20)

@Bulldog
@fgrobler
@Marco

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (12/8/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Dr Evil 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/8/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Dr Evil

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## SAVaper (12/8/20)

Good morning and happy birthday to 
@Dr Evil

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Grand Guru (12/8/20)

Happy birthday @Dr Evil!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## vicTor (12/8/20)

happy birthday

@Dr Evil

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## NOOB (12/8/20)

Happy birthday @Dr Evil.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Chanelr (12/8/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Dr Evil
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Room Fogger (12/8/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Dr Evil 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## THE REAPER (12/8/20)

Happy Birthday
@Dr Evil
Hope you have a great day and many more too come.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## hot.chillie35 (12/8/20)

Happy Belated Birthday 

@Bulldog
@fgrobler
@Marco

Hope u guys had an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (12/8/20)

Happy Birthday 

@Dr Evil

Have a super fantastic day!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (12/8/20)

Happy Birthday @Dr Evil

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Willyza (12/8/20)

@Dr Evil

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## alex1501 (12/8/20)

Happy Birthday @Dr Evil 


and have a great day

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## ddk1979 (12/8/20)

@Dr Evil
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## ARYANTO (12/8/20)

Happy Birthday
@Dr Evil

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (13/8/20)

Happy belated birthday 
@Dr Evil 
i trust you had a great may all your wishes come true

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Dubz (13/8/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Hersh13 
@oSuSkIo 
@razzmatazz 
@SparkySA 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## ARYANTO (13/8/20)

@Hersh13
@oSuSkIo
@razzmatazz
@SparkySA 
Happy birthday , enjoy !

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/8/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Hersh13
@oSuSkIo
@razzmatazz
@SparkySA

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## vicTor (13/8/20)

happy birthday

@Hersh13 
@oSuSkIo 
@razzmatazz 
@SparkySA

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Grand Guru (13/8/20)

Happy Birthday @Hersh13, @oSuSkIo, @razzmatazz and @SparkySA. Have a splendid day!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (13/8/20)

Happy birthday 
@Hersh13 
@oSuSkIo 
@razzmatazz 
@SparkySA 
Have an amazing day ahead many happy returns of the day take care enjoy!!!!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## alex1501 (13/8/20)

Happy Birthday 
  @Hersh13 @oSuSkIo  


  @razzmatazz @SparkySA  
 and have a great day

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## SAVaper (13/8/20)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Hersh13 
@oSuSkIo 
@razzmatazz 
@SparkySA


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Chanelr (13/8/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Hersh13
@oSuSkIo
@razzmatazz
@SparkySA
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (13/8/20)

Happy Birthday

@Hersh13
@oSuSkIo
@razzmatazz
@SparkySA

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Hooked (13/8/20)

Hey, @SparkySA - Happy Happy Birthday to you!!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## hot.chillie35 (13/8/20)

Happy Birthday 

@Hersh13
@oSuSkIo
@razzmatazz
@SparkySA

Have a Fantastic day!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Resistance (13/8/20)

Happy belated Birthday @Dr Evil

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Resistance (13/8/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Hersh13
@oSuSkIo
@razzmatazz
@SparkySA
Have an Awesome Birthday!!!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## THE REAPER (13/8/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Hersh13
@oSuSkIo
@razzmatazz
@SparkySA
Hope you guys have an awsome day.

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Willyza (13/8/20)

@Hersh13
@oSuSkIo
@razzmatazz
@SparkySA

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## ddk1979 (13/8/20)

@Hersh13
@oSuSkIo
@razzmatazz
@SparkySA
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## NOOB (13/8/20)

Happy birthday 

@Hersh13
@oSuSkIo
@razzmatazz
@SparkySA 

Hope you guys have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Room Fogger (13/8/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Hersh13 
@oSuSkIo 
@razzmatazz 
@SparkySA 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 15 | Agree 1


----------



## Dubz (14/8/20)

Happy Birthday 
@adnaanhitman 
@E.T. 
@Phill 
@Willyza 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/8/20)

Happy Birthday 
@adnaanhitman
@E.T.
@Phill
@Willyza

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (14/8/20)

happy birthday

@adnaanhitman 
@E.T. 
@Phill 
@Willyza

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (14/8/20)

Happy Birthday @adnaanhitman, @E.T., @Phill and @Willyza!

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (14/8/20)

Happy birthday 
@adnaanhitman 
@E.T. 
@Phill 
Hope you guys have a fantastic day ahead and a very special happy birthday to @Willyza hope you eat lots Vape lots and have an awesome day many happy returns of the day guys

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (14/8/20)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@adnaanhitman 
@E.T. 
@Phill 
@Willyza


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr (14/8/20)

Happy Birthday 
@adnaanhitman
@E.T.
@Phill
@Willyza
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (14/8/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Willyza
@adnaanhitman
@E.T.
@Phill

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (14/8/20)

Happy Birthday 
@adnaanhitman 
@E.T. 
@Phill 
@Willyza 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## alex1501 (14/8/20)

Happy Birthday  
  @Willyza @E.T. @Phill @adnaanhitman  


and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (14/8/20)

Happy Birthday

@adnaanhitman
@E.T.
@Phill
@Willyza

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## NOOB (14/8/20)

A very happy bithday to 

@adnaanhitman
@E.T.
@Phill
@Willyza

Hope you guys have a wonderful Friday!

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## KarlDP (14/8/20)

A very happy birthday to

@adnaanhitman
@E.T.
@Phill
@Willyza

Have a great day everybody..

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (14/8/20)

Thank You Guys and Dolls

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6


----------



## ARYANTO (14/8/20)

Happy Birthday
To the following people , nearly weekend !
@adnaanhitman
@E.T.
@Phill
@Willyza

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ddk1979 (14/8/20)

@adnaanhitman
@E.T.
@Phill

@Willyza - some extra special birthday wishes to a long standing member.
Thanks for all your contributions on the forum.

Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Dubz (15/8/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Alpharius40k 
@Estieb 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/8/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Alpharius40k
@Estieb

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Grand Guru (15/8/20)

Happy Birthday @Alpharius40k and @Estieb

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## SAVaper (15/8/20)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Alpharius40k 
@Estieb


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## vicTor (15/8/20)

happy birthday

@Alpharius40k 
@Estieb

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ARYANTO (15/8/20)

Happy morning and good birthday:
@Alpharius40k
@Estieb

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## alex1501 (15/8/20)

Happy Birthday
  @Alpharius40k @Estieb 


 and have a great day

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Room Fogger (15/8/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Alpharius40k 
@Estieb 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (15/8/20)

Happy birthday 
@Alpharius40k 
@Estieb 
Hope you guys have a stunning Saturday and an awesome birthday, take care many happy returns of the day

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Chanelr (15/8/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Alpharius40k
@Estieb
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## ddk1979 (15/8/20)

@Alpharius40k
@Estieb
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## hot.chillie35 (15/8/20)

Happy Belated Birthday

*@adnaanhitman
@E.T.
@Phill*

And a special shout out to *@Willyza*
Hope u guys had an awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## hot.chillie35 (15/8/20)

Happy Birthday

@Alpharius40k
@Estieb

Have a Fantastic day!!!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Willyza (15/8/20)

@Alpharius40k
@Estieb

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Resistance (15/8/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Alpharius40k
@Estieb
Have an Awesome Birthday!!!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Dubz (16/8/20)

Happy Birthday 
@GunmetalChalk 
@Wesley45 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/8/20)

Happy Birthday 
@GunmetalChalk
@Wesley45

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Willyza (16/8/20)

@GunmetalChalk
@Wesley45

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## SAVaper (16/8/20)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@GunmetalChalk 
@Wesley45


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (16/8/20)

Happy Birthday 

@GunmetalChalk
@Wesley45

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (16/8/20)

Happy birthday 
@GunmetalChalk 
@Wesley45 
Hope you guys have a super awesome Sunday and a very happy birthday, many happy returns of the day guys , enjoy

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## vicTor (16/8/20)

happy birthday

@GunmetalChalk 
@Wesley45

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Grand Guru (16/8/20)

happy birthday @GunmetalChalk and @Wesley45. I hope you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## alex1501 (16/8/20)

Happy Birthday
  @GunmetalChalk @Wesley45  


 and have a great day

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Chanelr (16/8/20)

Happy Birthday 
@GunmetalChalk
@Wesley45
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Room Fogger (16/8/20)

Happy Birthday 
@GunmetalChalk 
@Wesley45 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Stranger (16/8/20)

Many happy returns, couple of days later you could have had a real party

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Mzr (16/8/20)

Well at least in a good way, happy birthday to you @GunmetalChalk and @Wesley45 hope you having a good one

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## ddk1979 (16/8/20)

@GunmetalChalk
@Wesley45
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Resistance (16/8/20)

Happy Birthday 
@GunmetalChalk
@Wesley45
Have an Awesome Birthday!!!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## BeaLea (16/8/20)

Happy Birthday 
@GunmetalChalk
@Wesley45
 hope you had the best day

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Dubz (17/8/20)

Happy Birthday 
@abcdika 
@jagga8008 
@Tom_ZA 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/8/20)

Happy Birthday 
@abcdika
@jagga8008
@Tom_ZA

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Grand Guru (17/8/20)

Happy Birthday @abcdika, @jagga8008 and @Tom_ZA. Have a splendid day guys!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## vicTor (17/8/20)

happy birthday

@abcdika 
@jagga8008 
@Tom_ZA

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## SAVaper (17/8/20)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@abcdika 
@jagga8008 
@Tom_ZA


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (17/8/20)

Happy birthday 
@abcdika 
@jagga8008 
@Tom_ZA 
Hope you guys have an awesome day day ahead take care many happy returns of the day and hope everyone else has a marvelous Monday and an awesome start to the new week

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Willyza (17/8/20)

@abcdika
@jagga8008
@Tom_ZA

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (17/8/20)

NewHappy Birthday

@abcdika
@jagga8008
@Tom_ZA

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Room Fogger (17/8/20)

Happy Birthday 
@abcdika 
@jagga8008 
@Tom_ZA 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Chanelr (17/8/20)

Happy Birthday 
@abcdika
@jagga8008
@Tom_ZA
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Stranger (17/8/20)

AW man, what a fantastic day to have birthday on.

Spring is in the air
Level 2 is on the way
Nic can be bought legally

You got some nice presents

Many happy returns.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## ARYANTO (17/8/20)

Happy Birthday to youuu!
@abcdika
@jagga8008
@Tom_ZA

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## alex1501 (17/8/20)

Happy Birthday  
  @abcdika @jagga8008 @Tom_ZA   


and have a great day

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## NOOB (17/8/20)

Happy birthday 


@abcdika
@jagga8008
@Tom_ZA 

Hope you have a great day.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ddk1979 (17/8/20)

@abcdika
@jagga8008
@Tom_ZA
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Resistance (17/8/20)

Happy Birthday 
@abcdika
@jagga8008
@Tom_ZA
Have an Awesome Birthday!!!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Dubz (18/8/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Arshad Moerat 
@Birkie 
@LeeGov 
@Tobie 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/8/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Arshad Moerat
@Birkie
@LeeGov
@Tobie

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (18/8/20)

Happy birthday 
@Arshad Moerat 
@Birkie 
@LeeGov 
@Tobie 
Hope you guys have an amazing day ahead many happy returns of the day take care enjoy

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Grand Guru (18/8/20)

Happy Birthday @Arshad Moerat, @Birkie, @LeeGov and @Tobie And many happy returns!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## vicTor (18/8/20)

happy birthday

@Arshad Moerat 
@Birkie 
@LeeGov 
@Tobie

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## SAVaper (18/8/20)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Arshad Moerat 
@Birkie 
@LeeGov 
@Tobie


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (18/8/20)

Happy Birthday

@Arshad Moerat
@Birkie
@LeeGov
@Tobie

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Chanelr (18/8/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Arshad Moerat
@Birkie
@LeeGov
@Tobie
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## THE REAPER (18/8/20)

Happy Birthday
@Arshad Moerat
@Birkie
@LeeGov
@Tobie
Have a great day and you are the lucky bunch who gets to go in store on your birthday and treat your self.

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Arshad Moerat (18/8/20)

Thanks guys and a happy birthday to

@LeeGov
@Tobie
@Birkie

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 5


----------



## NOOB (18/8/20)

Happy birthday 
@Arshad Moerat
@Birkie
@LeeGov
@Tobie
Hope you have a cracking day and a dop or two to celebrate!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## alex1501 (18/8/20)

Happy Birthday 
  @Arshad Moerat @Birkie   


 @LeeGov @Tobie 
   and have a great day

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Stranger (18/8/20)

You guys need to jump up and down and shout

My turn, my turn 

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## ARYANTO (18/8/20)

Happy birthday
@Arshad Moerat
@Birkie
@LeeGov
@Tobie
Have a happy day !

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## ddk1979 (18/8/20)

@Arshad Moerat
@Birkie
@LeeGov
@Tobie
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Willyza (18/8/20)

@Arshad Moerat
@Birkie
@LeeGov
@Tobie

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## hot.chillie35 (18/8/20)

Happy Birthday

@Arshad Moerat
@Birkie
@LeeGov
@Tobie

Hope u had super day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Resistance (18/8/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Arshad Moerat
@Birkie
@LeeGov
@Tobie
Have an Awesome Birthday!!!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Dubz (19/8/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Douglas 
@KDB 
@nicoh 
@Praggie 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## SAVaper (19/8/20)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Douglas 
@KDB 
@nicoh 
@Praggie


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/8/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Douglas
@KDB
@nicoh
@Praggie

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## vicTor (19/8/20)

happy birthday

@Douglas 
@KDB 
@nicoh 
@Praggie

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (19/8/20)

Happy birthday 
@Douglas 
@KDB 
@nicoh 
@Praggie 
Hope you guys have a awesome day ahead many happy returns of the day take care enjoy guys

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## NOOB (19/8/20)

Happy birthday 
@Douglas
@KDB
@nicoh
@Praggie 
Hope you guys have great day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (19/8/20)

Happy birthday

@Douglas
@KDB
@nicoh
@Praggie

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## THE REAPER (19/8/20)

Happy Birthday
@Douglas
@KDB
@nicoh
@Praggie
Hope you all have a great day.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Chanelr (19/8/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Douglas
@KDB
@nicoh
@Praggie
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## hot.chillie35 (19/8/20)

Happy Birthday 

@Douglas
@KDB
@nicoh
@Praggie

Have a super fantastic day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Willyza (19/8/20)

@Douglas
@KDB
@nicoh
@Praggie

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Room Fogger (19/8/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Douglas 
@KDB 
@nicoh 
@Praggie 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## alex1501 (19/8/20)

Happy Birthday 
  @Douglas @KDB   


   @nicoh @Praggie  
  and have a great day

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Stranger (19/8/20)

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Grand Guru (19/8/20)

Happy Birthday @Douglas @KDB @nicoh @Praggie. Many happy returns!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## ARYANTO (19/8/20)

Happy birthday
@Douglas
@KDB
@nicoh
@Praggie

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## ddk1979 (19/8/20)

@Douglas
@KDB
@nicoh
@Praggie
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Resistance (19/8/20)

Happy Birthday
@Douglas
@KDB
@nicoh
@Praggie
Have an Awesome Birthday!!!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Dubz (20/8/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Fresh 
@JB1987 
@Raistlin 
@SmokeyJoe 
@Vaperman 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Grand Guru (20/8/20)

Happy Birthday @Fresh @JB1987 @Raistlin @Vaperman and a special one for @SmokeyJoe! I hope you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/8/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Fresh
@JB1987
@Raistlin
@SmokeyJoe
@Vaperman

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (20/8/20)

Happy birthday 
@Fresh 
@JB1987 
@Raistlin 
@Vaperman 
@SmokeyJoe 
Have a top Thursday take care many happy returns of the day guys and all the best , eat lots vape lots and have an awesome day

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Chanelr (20/8/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Fresh
@JB1987
@Raistlin
@Vaperman

And an extra special birthday wish to @SmokeyJoe.

Hope you all have a great day

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (20/8/20)

Thanks all!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 6


----------



## alex1501 (20/8/20)

Happy Birthday @SmokeyJoe 


 @Fresh @Vaperman @JB1987 @Raistlin

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (20/8/20)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Fresh 
@JB1987 
@Raistlin 
@SmokeyJoe 
@Vaperman


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Room Fogger (20/8/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Fresh 
@JB1987 
@Raistlin 
@SmokeyJoe 
@Vaperman 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## vicTor (20/8/20)

happy birthday

@Fresh 
@JB1987 
@Raistlin 
@SmokeyJoe 
@Vaperman

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Willyza (20/8/20)

@Fresh
@JB1987
@Raistlin
@SmokeyJoe
@Vaperman

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (20/8/20)

Happy Birthday

@Fresh
@JB1987
@Raistlin
@SmokeyJoe
@Vaperman

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## THE REAPER (20/8/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Fresh
@JB1987
@Raistlin
@SmokeyJoe
@Vaperman
Enjoy this special day, hope there are many more with us.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## ARYANTO (20/8/20)

Happy Birthday to :

@Fresh
@Vaperman
Special birthday wish to @SmokeyJoe. 
@JB1987
@Raistlin

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Silver (20/8/20)

Happy birthday 

@Fresh , @Raistlin , @Vaperman 

and a *special* wish to long time contributors 

@JB1987 and @SmokeyJoe 

hope you all have a fabulous day and a good year ahead!

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (20/8/20)

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 9 | Funny 2


----------



## JB1987 (20/8/20)

Thanks everyone!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 7


----------



## ddk1979 (20/8/20)

@Fresh
@JB1987
@Raistlin
@SmokeyJoe
@Vaperman
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## hot.chillie35 (20/8/20)

Happy Birthday

@Fresh
@JB1987
@Raistlin
@Vaperman

And a Xtra Special Birthday Shout Out to
@SmokeyJoe


Hope u all had a Super Awesome Fantastic Day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Hooked (20/8/20)

Happy birthday to all of you! Hope it was - still is - a great day!
@Fresh
@JB1987
@Raistlin
@Vaperman
@SmokeyJoe

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Resistance (20/8/20)

Happy Birthday

@Fresh
@JB1987
@Raistlin
@Vaperman
And extra candle to
@SmokeyJoe
Have an Awesome Birthday!!!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## SmokeyJoe (20/8/20)

Awe you guys. I really appreciate the special wishes. What an amazing forum

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 9


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (21/8/20)

No birthdays today guys??? Have a fantastic Friday and a fabulous weekend ahead take care everyone enjoy

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## ARYANTO (21/8/20)

Well , no b/days ? HAPPY Friday and weekend to you all

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## Stranger (21/8/20)

What no birthdays today.

OK then, happy birthday Demi

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## KarlDP (21/8/20)

Happy Friday everybody.. 

Have a cloudy weekend...

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Dubz (22/8/20)

Happy Birthday 
@CLIQ-Lover 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## SAVaper (22/8/20)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@CLIQ-Lover


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/8/20)

Happy Birthday 
@CLIQ-Lover

May you have a awesome day!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Grand Guru (22/8/20)

Happy Birthday @CLIQ-Lover!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Chanelr (22/8/20)

Happy Birthday 
@CLIQ-Lover
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## vicTor (22/8/20)

happy birthday

@CLIQ-Lover

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (22/8/20)

Happy Birthday @CLIQ-Lover

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## NOOB (22/8/20)

Happy belated birthday to 
@Fresh
@JB1987
@Raistlin
@SmokeyJoe
@Vaperman 

And happy birthday to 
@CLIQ-Lover 

Hope you all have a fantastic weekend. Looks like it's going to be a great day all around the country, so I hope you all light some fires and have a dop to celebrate!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (22/8/20)

Happy birthday 
@CLIQ-Lover 
Have an awesome day day ahead many happy returns of the day take care enjoy

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Room Fogger (22/8/20)

Happy Birthday 
@CLIQ-Lover 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## alex1501 (22/8/20)

Happy Birthday 
and best wishes


  @CLIQ-Lover

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Willyza (22/8/20)

@CLIQ-Lover

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Resistance (22/8/20)

Happy Birthday 
@CLIQ-Lover
Have an Awesome Birthday!!!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## ddk1979 (22/8/20)

@CLIQ-Lover
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## ARYANTO (22/8/20)

Happy Birthday !
@CLIQ-Lover

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Dubz (23/8/20)

Happy Birthday 
@GarethWo 
@Wobbelzzzz 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/8/20)

Happy Birthday 
@GarethWo
@Wobbelzzzz

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (23/8/20)

Happy Birthday

@GarethWo
@Wobbelzzzz

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## SAVaper (23/8/20)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@GarethWo 
@Wobbelzzzz


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## NecroticAngel (23/8/20)



Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Grand Guru (23/8/20)

Happy birthday @GarethWo @Wobbelzzzz

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Chanelr (23/8/20)

Happy Birthday 
@GarethWo
@Wobbelzzzz
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Room Fogger (23/8/20)

Happy Birthday 
@GarethWo 
@Wobbelzzzz 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## alex1501 (23/8/20)

Happy Birthday 
  @GarethWo @Wobbelzzzz  


and have a great day

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (23/8/20)

Happy birthday 
@GarethWo 
@Wobbelzzzz 
hope you guys have a super duper awesome day ahead many happy returns of the day take care enjoy

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## ARYANTO (23/8/20)

Happy birthday
@GarethWo
@Wobbelzzzz
ENJOY !

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## NOOB (23/8/20)

Happy birthday
@GarethWo
@Wobbelzzzz

Hope you have great day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## vicTor (23/8/20)

happy birthday

@GarethWo
@Wobbelzzzz

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## hot.chillie35 (23/8/20)

Happy Birthday 

@GarethWo
@Wobbelzzzz

Have a super awesome day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## ddk1979 (23/8/20)

@GarethWo
@Wobbelzzzz
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Willyza (23/8/20)

@GarethWo
@Wobbelzzzz

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## BeaLea (23/8/20)

Happy Birthday 

@GarethWo
@Wobbelzzzz

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Resistance (23/8/20)

Happy Birthday 
@GarethWo
@Wobbelzzzz
Have an Awesome Day!!!

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Dubz (24/8/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Darius1332 
@Marzuq 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## vicTor (24/8/20)

happy birthday

@Darius1332
@Marzuq

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/8/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Darius1332
@Marzuq

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (24/8/20)

Happy birthday 
@Darius1332 
@Marzuq 
Hope you guys have an amazing day ahead and an awesome start to the new week, many happy returns of the day, take care enjoy

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Grand Guru (24/8/20)

Happy birthday @Darius1332 and @Marzuq. Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (24/8/20)

Happy Birthday

@Darius1332
@Marzuq

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Chanelr (24/8/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Darius1332
@Marzuq
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## SAVaper (24/8/20)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Darius1332 
@Marzuq


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Room Fogger (24/8/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Darius1332 
@Marzuq 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Willyza (24/8/20)

@Darius1332
@Marzuq

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## alex1501 (24/8/20)

Happy Birthday  
  @Darius1332 @Marzuq   


and have a great day

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## ARYANTO (24/8/20)

Happy birthday
@Darius1332
@Marzuq

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## MRHarris1 (24/8/20)

Happy birthday
@Darius1332
@Marzuq

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## ddk1979 (24/8/20)

@Darius1332
@Marzuq
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Stranger (24/8/20)

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Mzr (24/8/20)

Happy birthday to you 
@Darius1332 and @Marzuq hope you guys have super awesome day

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## NOOB (24/8/20)

Happy belated birthday to 

@GarethWo
@Wobbelzzzz

And happy birthday to

@Darius1332
@Marzuq

Hope you guys had/have a great day.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Resistance (24/8/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Darius1332
@Marzuq
Have an Awesome Birthday!!!

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Dubz (25/8/20)

Happy Birthday 
@ALLAS 
@Enursha 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## Room Fogger (25/8/20)

Happy Birthday 
@ALLAS 
@Enursha 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/8/20)

Happy Birthday 
@ALLAS
@Enursha

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (25/8/20)

Happy birthday 
@ALLAS 
@Enursha 
Hope you guys have a great day ahead, many happy returns of the day ,keep we’ll party hard and enjoy

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## vicTor (25/8/20)

happy birthday

@ALLAS 
@Enursha

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## SAVaper (25/8/20)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@ALLAS 
@Enursha


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## THE REAPER (25/8/20)

Happy Birthday 
@ALLAS
@Enursha
Have a great day.

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## hot.chillie35 (25/8/20)

Happy Birthday 

@ALLAS
@Enursha

Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## NOOB (25/8/20)

Happy birthday 
@ALLAS
@Enursha

Hope you have a fantastic day!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Willyza (25/8/20)

@ALLAS
@Enursha

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Chanelr (25/8/20)

Happy Birthday 
@ALLAS
@Enursha
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Grand Guru (25/8/20)

Happy birthday @ALLAS and @Enursha!

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (25/8/20)

Happy Birthday

@ALLAS
@Enursha

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## alex1501 (25/8/20)

Happy Birthday 
  @ALLAS @Enursha   


 and have a great day

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## ARYANTO (25/8/20)

Happy Birthday
@ALLAS
@Enursha

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Stranger (25/8/20)

To all the birthdays I've had before
Who traveled in and out my door
I'm glad they came along
I dedicate this song
To all the birthdays I've loved before


Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Mzr (25/8/20)

Happy birthday to you @ALLAS and @Enursha hope you have an awesome day filled with flavor and clouds

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## ddk1979 (25/8/20)

@ALLAS
@Enursha
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## MRHarris1 (25/8/20)

Happy Birthday

@ALLAS
@Enursha

May you both have a wonderful day.

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Resistance (25/8/20)

Happy Birthday 
@ALLAS
@Enursha
Have an Awesome Birthday!!!

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Dubz (26/8/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Analytical 
@ARYANTO 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/8/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Analytical
&
@ARYANTO



May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (26/8/20)

Happy birthday 
@Analytical 
And a very special warm birthday to 
@ARYANTO 
Have a wacky and wonderful Wednesday and birthday ahead , many happy returns of the day take care.

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## THE REAPER (26/8/20)

Happy Birthday too you, you belong in a zoo. Just to get a ZOO kookie and to vape one toooo. @ARYANTO 
@Analytical 
Hope you have a great day and lots of new toys.

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (26/8/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Analytical

Have an Awesome Birthday and I hope your day is filled with Vape gear,Vape wear and extra Candles @ARYANTO

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (26/8/20)

happy birthday

@Analytical 
@ARYANTO

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (26/8/20)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Analytical 
@ARYANTO


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr (26/8/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Analytical
and a supersized birthday wish to @ARYANTO
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (26/8/20)

Special best wishes to a forum stalwart @ARYANTO

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (26/8/20)

Happy birthday @ARYANTO !! Hope you have a great day and all the best for the year ahead.

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (26/8/20)

Happy Birthday @Analytical

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## hot.chillie35 (26/8/20)

Happy Birthday 

@Analytical

Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Grand Guru (26/8/20)

Happy Birthday @Analytical and a very special one for the one and only @ARYANTO!

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (26/8/20)

A Special Happy Birthday Shout Out 

@ARYANTO

Hope u have a Super Fantastic Awesome Day! May your year ahead be filled with love, prosperity and Vape Gear

Reactions: Like 14 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (26/8/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Analytical
 Have a super day! 
 And a special birthday wish for a greeat Guy 
@ARYANTO 
 Have a super duper zoo cookie day Mr O.

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (26/8/20)

Happy Birthday!

@Analytical
@ARYANTO

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## alex1501 (26/8/20)

Happy Birthday  
 @ARYANTO  @Analytical 


 and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (26/8/20)

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 11 | Funny 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (26/8/20)

Well  , you guys are special to me too ,much love, thanks a lot for all the good wishes , @Analytical, birthday buddy , have a good one , many more!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 8


----------



## MRHarris1 (26/8/20)

Happy Birthday!

@Analytical
@ARYANTO 
May you both have a Wonderfull day

Reactions: Like 15 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mzr (26/8/20)

Happy birthday to you @Analytical and @ARYANTO wishing you both a blessed and awesome day

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (26/8/20)

@Analytical
@ARYANTO - some extra special birthday wishes to you. Really appreciate and enjoy your posts and contributions.

Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## KarlDP (26/8/20)

A very happy birthday to

@Analytical
@ARYANTO

Have a awesome cloud filled day!

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (26/8/20)

Happy Birthday @Analytical !

@ARYANTO , mag jy 'n gatskop, bosbef#$%te dag en jaar he Mnr! Hoop daar is nog vele vele meer vir jou. Ons waardeer jou bitter baie hier op die forum.

Reactions: Like 12 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (26/8/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Happy Birthday @Analytical !
> 
> @ARYANTO , mag jy 'n gatskop, bosbef#$%te dag en jaar he Mnr! Hoop daar is nog vele vele meer vir jou. Ons waardeer jou bitter baie hier op die forum.


Baie Dankie @Dela Rey Steyn , Julle ouens hier het my dag gemaak - '*'priceless*''

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 10


----------



## Resistance (26/8/20)

ARYANTO said:


> Baie Dankie @Dela Rey Steyn , Julle ouens hier het my dag gemaak - '*'priceless*''


Niks compared teen jou wat almal se dag maak elke, of sal ek sê,elke ander dag nie.
Heppie Birfday

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## BeaLea (26/8/20)

Happy birthday 
@Analytical
Hope it was great. 

A special birthday wish for @ARYANTO. I hope your day was amazing and that you have a super chilled evening. May the year ahead be full of happy vape clouds and great memories  my gin tonight is for you, cheers!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (27/8/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Dimi 
@LiloVapes 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/8/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Dimi
@LiloVapes

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## SAVaper (27/8/20)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Dimi 
@LiloVapes


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (27/8/20)

Happy birthday 
@Dimi 
@LiloVapes 
Have an awesome day guys many happy returns of the day

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## THE REAPER (27/8/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Dimi
@LiloVapes
Hope you enjoy your day and get spoiled.

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## hot.chillie35 (27/8/20)

Happy Birthday 

@Dimi
@LiloVapes

Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## NOOB (27/8/20)

Happy birthday

@Dimi
@LiloVapes 

Have a fantastic day!

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (27/8/20)

Happy happy @Dimi & @LiloVapes, hope you have a great day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Chanelr (27/8/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Dimi
@LiloVapes
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (27/8/20)

Happy Birthday

@Dimi
@LiloVapes

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Willyza (27/8/20)

@Dimi
@LiloVapes

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Room Fogger (27/8/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Dimi 
@LiloVapes 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Grand Guru (27/8/20)

Happy birthday @Dimi and @LiloVapes!

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## vicTor (27/8/20)

happy birthday

@Dimi 
@LiloVapes

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## alex1501 (27/8/20)

Happy Birthday 
  @Dimi @LiloVapes   



  and have a great day

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## MRHarris1 (27/8/20)

Happy birthday to
@Dimi
@LiloVapes

May you Both have a Wonderful day.

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Stranger (27/8/20)

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Mzr (27/8/20)

Happ birthday to you @LiloVapes and @Dimi


In a good friendly kind of way

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## ddk1979 (27/8/20)

@Dimi
@LiloVapes
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## ARYANTO (27/8/20)

Wishing you a happy happy birthday @Dimi and
@LiloVapes

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Resistance (27/8/20)

Wishing you a Happy Birthday
@Dimi
@LiloVapes

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Dubz (28/8/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Cadeyboy 
@Chisoma 
@Chris Steenekamp 
@Keen@n 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/8/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Cadeyboy
@Chisoma
@Chris Steenekamp
@Keen@n

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## vicTor (28/8/20)

happy birthday

@Cadeyboy 
@Chisoma 
@Chris Steenekamp 
@Keen@n

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (28/8/20)

Happy birthday 
@Cadeyboy 
@Chisoma 
@Chris Steenekamp 
@Keen@n 
Hope you guys have a awesome birthday and a fabulous Friday , many happy returns of the day also wishing everyone a fantastic weekend ahead

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## SAVaper (28/8/20)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Cadeyboy 
@Chisoma 
@Chris Steenekamp 
@Keen@n


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Room Fogger (28/8/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Cadeyboy 
@Chisoma 
@Chris Steenekamp 
@Keen@n 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Resistance (28/8/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Cadeyboy
@Chisoma
@Chris Steenekamp
@Keen@n
Have an Awesome Day!!!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## alex1501 (28/8/20)

Happy birthday @Cadeyboy @Chisoma  


  @Chris Steenekamp @Keen@n

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Chanelr (28/8/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Cadeyboy 
@Chisoma
@Chris Steenekamp
@Keen@n
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Keen@n (28/8/20)

Thanks guys for the unexpected birthday wishes

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 8


----------



## NOOB (28/8/20)

Happy birthday 

@Cadeyboy
@Chisoma
@Chris Steenekamp
@Keen@n

Hope you guys have a great day!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Willyza (28/8/20)

@Cadeyboy
@Chisoma
@Chris Steenekamp
@Keen@n

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## hot.chillie35 (28/8/20)

Happy Birthday 

@Cadeyboy
@Chisoma
@Chris Steenekamp
@Keen@n

Have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (28/8/20)

Happy Birthday

@Cadeyboy
@Chisoma
@Chris Steenekamp
@Keen@n

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Mzr (28/8/20)

Happy birthday to you 
@Cadeyboy
@Chisoma
@Chris Steenekamp
@Keen@n

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## ARYANTO (28/8/20)

Happy birthday to...
@Cadeyboy
@Chisoma
@Chris Steenekamp
@Keen@n

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## ddk1979 (28/8/20)

@Cadeyboy
@Chisoma
@Chris Steenekamp
@Keen@n
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## MRHarris1 (28/8/20)

Happy Birthday to:

@Cadeyboy
@Chisoma
@Chris Steenekamp
@Keen@n

Hope you all had a wonderful day and a even better evening!!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Dimi (28/8/20)

Thank you everyone for the wishes

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 8


----------



## Dubz (29/8/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Fletcher 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## SAVaper (29/8/20)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Fletcher


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/8/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Fletcher

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (29/8/20)

Happy birthday 
@Fletcher 
Have a great day ahead, many happy returns of the day take care

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Room Fogger (29/8/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Fletcher 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Grand Guru (29/8/20)

Happy Birthday @Fletcher. Many happy returns!

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## vicTor (29/8/20)

happy birthday

@Fletcher

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (29/8/20)

Happy Birthday @Fletcher

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## alex1501 (29/8/20)

Happy Birthday  


  @Fletcher

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Willyza (29/8/20)

@Fletcher

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## THE REAPER (29/8/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Fletcher
Have a awesome day.

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## hot.chillie35 (29/8/20)

Happy Birthday

@Fletcher

Have a Fantastic day!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## NOOB (29/8/20)

Happy birthday 
@Fletcher 
Hope you have a great day!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## ARYANTO (29/8/20)

Good day and happy birthday to:
@Fletcher

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Chanelr (29/8/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Fletcher
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## ddk1979 (29/8/20)

@Fletcher
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Resistance (29/8/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Fletcher
Have an Awesome Birthday!!!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Dubz (30/8/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Sadique Kaisvel 
@Willi 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 18 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/8/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Sadique Kaisvel
@Willi

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 18 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (30/8/20)

Happy Birthday @Sadique Kaisvel and @Willi !

Reactions: Like 19


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (30/8/20)

Happy Birthday

@Sadique Kaisvel
@Willi

Reactions: Like 18 | Thanks 1


----------



## alex1501 (30/8/20)

Happy Birthday 
  @Sadique Kaisvel @Willi  


 and have a great day

Reactions: Like 18


----------



## SAVaper (30/8/20)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Sadique Kaisvel 
@Willi


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 18 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (30/8/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Sadique Kaisvel 
@Willi 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 18 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (30/8/20)

Happy birthday 
@Sadique Kaisvel 
@Willi 
Have a great day guys many happy returns of the day

Reactions: Like 18


----------



## Chanelr (30/8/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Sadique Kaisvel
@Willi
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 19


----------



## vicTor (30/8/20)

happy birthday

@Sadique Kaisvel
@Willi

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Willyza (30/8/20)

@Sadique Kaisvel
@Willi

Reactions: Like 19


----------



## NOOB (30/8/20)

Happy birthday 

@Sadique Kaisvel
@Willi 
Hope you have a super chilled Sunday!

Reactions: Like 18


----------



## ARYANTO (30/8/20)

Happy birthday to:
@Sadique Kaisvel
Have a happy day !

Reactions: Like 18


----------



## KarlDP (30/8/20)

A super happy birthday to

@Sadique Kaisvel
@Willi

Have a great sunday and enjoy..

Reactions: Like 19


----------



## Mzr (30/8/20)

Happy birthday to you 
@Sadique Kaisvel and @Willi

Reactions: Like 17 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (30/8/20)

@Sadique Kaisvel
@Willi
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## Sadique Kaisvel (30/8/20)

Thanks everyone for the wonderful wishes

Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 6


----------



## MRHarris1 (30/8/20)

Happy Birthday to both of you.
@Sadique Kaisvel
@Willi

May you both have a wonderful day!!!!

Reactions: Like 17 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (30/8/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Sadique Kaisvel
@Willi
Have an Awesome Birthday!!!

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willi (30/8/20)

Thank you everyone ! Got to love this forum and happy birthday to everyone else sharing the day !

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 7


----------



## Dubz (31/8/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Amy 
@Dr.Bredo 
@Stig_31 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (31/8/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Amy
@Dr.Bredo
@Stig_31

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 16 | Winner 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (31/8/20)

Happy birthday 
@Amy 
@Dr.Bredo 
@Stig_31 
Hope you guys have a blessed day many happy returns of the day and an awesome start to the week

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## hot.chillie35 (31/8/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Amy
@Dr.Bredo
@Stig_31

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## vicTor (31/8/20)

happy birthday

@Amy 
@Dr.Bredo 
@Stig_31

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Room Fogger (31/8/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Amy 
@Dr.Bredo 
@Stig_31 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## SAVaper (31/8/20)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Amy 
@Dr.Bredo 
@Stig_31


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (31/8/20)

Happy Birthday

@Amy
@Dr.Bredo
@Stig_31

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## Chanelr (31/8/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Amy
@Dr.Bredo
@Stig_31
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## Willyza (31/8/20)

@Amy
@Dr.Bredo
@Stig_31

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## alex1501 (31/8/20)

Happy Birthday   
   @Amy @Dr.Bredo @Stig_31   


and have a great day

Reactions: Like 17 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (31/8/20)

Happy birthday @Dr.Bredo @Amy and @Stig_31! I hope you have a marvelous week!

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## Sadique Kaisvel (31/8/20)

Happy birthday  

@Amy 
@Dr.Bredo 
@Stig_31 

Have a great day!

Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## THE REAPER (31/8/20)

Happy Birthday
@Amy
@Dr.Bredo
@Stig_31

Hope you have a great day. And many more years.

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## NOOB (31/8/20)

Happy birthday 
@Amy
@Dr.Bredo
@Stig_31 
Hope you guys have an amazing day!

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## MRHarris1 (31/8/20)

Happy birthday
@Amy
@Dr.Bredo
@Stig_31

May all of you have a wonderful day!!

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## Mzr (31/8/20)

Happy birthday to you 
@Amy
@Dr.Bredo
@Stig_31
Wishing you all the very best on this special day

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## ddk1979 (31/8/20)

@Amy
@Dr.Bredo
@Stig_31
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Skillie@23 (31/8/20)

Happy birthday to
@Amy
@Dr.Bredo
@Stig_31

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## ARYANTO (31/8/20)

Happy Birthday
@Amy
@Dr.Bredo
@Stig_31

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Resistance (31/8/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Amy
@Dr.Bredo
@Stig_31
Have an Awesome Birthday!!!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Stig_31 (31/8/20)

Thanks everyone for the birthday wishes

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 9


----------



## Dr.Bredo (31/8/20)

Thanks 4 the B Day Wishes

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 9


----------



## Dubz (1/9/20)

Happy Birthday 
@cornebotha007 
@Tyrone Naryan 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/9/20)

Happy Birthday 
@cornebotha007
@Tyrone Naryan

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## vicTor (1/9/20)

happy birthday

@cornebotha007
@Tyrone Naryan

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (1/9/20)

Happy birthday 
@cornebotha007 
@Tyrone Naryan 
Have a great day ahead guys many happy returns of the day, and happy Spring everyone

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Room Fogger (1/9/20)

Happy Birthday 
@cornebotha007 
@Tyrone Naryan 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## THE REAPER (1/9/20)

Happy Birthday 
@cornebotha007
@Tyrone Naryan
Hope you have one great day and lots of pressies.

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## SAVaper (1/9/20)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@cornebotha007 
@Tyrone Naryan


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (1/9/20)

Happy Birthday

@cornebotha007
@Tyrone Naryan

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Chanelr (1/9/20)

Happy Birthday 
@cornebotha007
@Tyrone Naryan
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## hot.chillie35 (1/9/20)

Happy Birthday 

@cornebotha007
@Tyrone Naryan

Have a Fantastic day!

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## alex1501 (1/9/20)

Happy Birthday and best wishes
 @cornebotha007 @Tyrone Naryan

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Willyza (1/9/20)

@cornebotha007
@Tyrone Naryan

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## NOOB (1/9/20)

Happy birthday 
@cornebotha007
@Tyrone Naryan
Hope you guys have fantastic day.

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## MRHarris1 (1/9/20)

Happy Birthday

@cornebotha007
@Tyrone Naryan

May you both have a wonderful day!!

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Mzr (1/9/20)

Happy birthday to you @cornebotha007 and @Tyrone Naryan hope you guys have an awesome day

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Stranger (1/9/20)

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ARYANTO (1/9/20)

Morning,happy birthday AND happy spring day to :
@cornebotha007
@Tyrone Naryan

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## ddk1979 (1/9/20)

@cornebotha007
@Tyrone Naryan
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (1/9/20)

Happy Birthday to our spring babies @cornebotha007 & @Tyrone Naryan

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Resistance (1/9/20)

Happy Birthday 
@cornebotha007
@Tyrone Naryan
Have an Awesome Birthday!!!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Dubz (2/9/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Antoinett 
@Maggie 
@Rishmia 
@UVESHAN 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## vicTor (2/9/20)

happy birthday

@Antoinett
@Maggie
@Rishmia
@UVESHAN

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## SAVaper (2/9/20)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Antoinett 
@Maggie 
@Rishmia 
@UVESHAN


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/9/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Antoinett
@Maggie
@Rishmia
@UVESHAN

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (2/9/20)

Happy birthday 
@Antoinett 
@Maggie 
@Rishmia 
@UVESHAN 
Have a great day ahead many happy returns of the day take care all the best

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (2/9/20)

Vapey birthday!!!!!

@Antoinett
@Maggie
@Rishmia
@UVESHAN

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (2/9/20)

Happy birthday

@Antoinett
@Maggie
@Rishmia
@UVESHAN

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## Chanelr (2/9/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Antoinett
@Maggie
@Rishmia
@UVESHAN
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## Room Fogger (2/9/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Antoinett 
@Maggie 
@Rishmia 
@UVESHAN 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Willyza (2/9/20)

@Antoinett
@Maggie
@Rishmia
@UVESHAN

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## alex1501 (2/9/20)

@Antoinett @Maggie @Rishmia @UVESHAN

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## THE REAPER (2/9/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Antoinett
@Maggie
@Rishmia
@UVESHAN
Enjoy your special day.

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## ARYANTO (2/9/20)

Morning and Happy birthday to
@Antoinett
@Maggie
@Rishmia
@UVESHAN

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## Stranger (2/9/20)

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## MRHarris1 (2/9/20)

A Happy Birthday to: 
@Antoinett
@Maggie
@Rishmia
@UVESHAN

May you all have a wonderful day.

Reactions: Like 18


----------



## Mzr (2/9/20)

A super happy birthday to you 
@Antoinett
@Maggie
@Rishmia
@UVESHAN
Hope you all have a great day further

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## hot.chillie35 (2/9/20)

Happy Birthday 

@Antoinett
@Maggie
@Rishmia
@UVESHAN

Have a Fantastic day!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## KarlDP (2/9/20)

A very happy birthday to

@Antoinett
@Maggie
@Rishmia
@UVESHAN

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## ddk1979 (2/9/20)

@Antoinett
@Maggie
@Rishmia
@UVESHAN
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Resistance (2/9/20)

Happy Birthday
@Antoinett
@Maggie
@Rishmia
@UVESHAN
Have an Awesome Birthday!!!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Dubz (3/9/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Enkr1pshun 
@Natheer 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## SAVaper (3/9/20)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Enkr1pshun 
@Natheer


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/9/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Enkr1pshun
@Natheer

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## vicTor (3/9/20)

happy birthday

@Enkr1pshun 
@Natheer

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Willyza (3/9/20)

@Enkr1pshun
@Natheer

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## hot.chillie35 (3/9/20)

Happy Birthday

@Enkr1pshun
@Natheer

Have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## NOOB (3/9/20)

Happy birthday 
@Enkr1pshun
@Natheer 
Hope you have a great day. It is Phuza Thursday after all....

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Chanelr (3/9/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Enkr1pshun
@Natheer
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## THE REAPER (3/9/20)

Happy Birthday
@Enkr1pshun
@Natheer
Hope you have many more with us enjoy your day.

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## alex1501 (3/9/20)

Happy Birthday 
  @Enkr1pshun @Natheer  


 and have a great day

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (3/9/20)

Happy Happy
@Enkr1pshun
@Natheer
May you both have a great day!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (3/9/20)

Happy Birthday

@Enkr1pshun
@Natheer

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Room Fogger (3/9/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Enkr1pshun 
@Natheer 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (3/9/20)

Happy Birthday!!

@Enkr1pshun
@Natheer 

My you grow so old that your birth certificate expires!

Reactions: Like 13 | Funny 2


----------



## Mzr (3/9/20)

Happy birthday to you 
@Enkr1pshun
@Natheer

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Stranger (3/9/20)

"Life isn't about your age. Life is about living. So when your birthday comes be thankful for the year that has just past and anticipate with a happy heart what the coming year will bring."

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## MRHarris1 (3/9/20)

Happy Birthday

@Enkr1pshun
@Natheer 

May you both have a wonderful day.

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## ddk1979 (3/9/20)

@Enkr1pshun
@Natheer
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## ARYANTO (3/9/20)

@Enkr1pshun
@Natheer
Nearly belated happy birthday to you two

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Resistance (3/9/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Enkr1pshun
@Natheer
Have an Awesome Birthday!!!

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (3/9/20)

Happy birthday 
@Enkr1pshun 
@Natheer 
Hope you guys had an amazing day

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (4/9/20)

No birthdays???? Have a fantastic Friday guys and have a safe and awesome weekend ahead

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 2


----------



## SAVaper (4/9/20)

Have a great weekend all


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 2


----------



## Willyza (4/9/20)



Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Grand Guru (4/9/20)

Have an awesome day everyone

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 3


----------



## Mzr (4/9/20)

Happy Vape Friday to all

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 2


----------



## Stranger (4/9/20)

2179 Nyota Uhura, Star Trek communications officer, born in Nairobi, Kenya







Happy birthday

Reactions: Like 9 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (4/9/20)

Due to loadshedding I've been unable to wish you all a happy weekend earlier , thus :
Happy Weekend to all my vaping friends.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Dubz (5/9/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Sir Vape 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/9/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Sir Vape

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## SAVaper (5/9/20)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@Sir Vape


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## vicTor (5/9/20)

happy birthday

@Sir Vape

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (5/9/20)

Happy birthday 
@Sir Vape 
Have a great day ahead

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## alex1501 (5/9/20)

Happy Birthday @Sir Vape 


  and have a great day

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Grand Guru (5/9/20)

Happy birthday @Sir Vape!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (5/9/20)

Happy Birthday @Sir Vape!!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Willyza (5/9/20)

@Sir Vape

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Room Fogger (5/9/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Sir Vape 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (5/9/20)

Happy Birthday @Sir Vape !!!!!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ARYANTO (5/9/20)

To the one and only @Sir Vape - a highly respected member of our community ,
Good morning and happy birthday!!!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Chanelr (5/9/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Sir Vape
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## NOOB (5/9/20)

Happy birthday 
@Sir Vape 
Hope you have a great day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ddk1979 (5/9/20)

@Sir Vape
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Mzr (5/9/20)

Happy birthday @Sir Vape thank you for all you do for the community wishing you many more successful years

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Sir Vape (5/9/20)

Thanks guys for the BDAY wishes

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 10


----------



## hot.chillie35 (5/9/20)

Happy Birthday 

@Sir Vape

Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Resistance (5/9/20)

@Sir Vape
Have an Awesome Birthday!!!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Dubz (6/9/20)

Happy Birthday 
@manixman666 
@Ra1nMan 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/9/20)

Happy Birthday 
@manixman666
@Ra1nMan

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## SAVaper (6/9/20)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@manixman666 
@Ra1nMan


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (6/9/20)

Happy Birthday 

@manixman666
@Ra1nMan

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (6/9/20)

Happy birthday
@manixman666 
@Ra1nMan 
have a great day ahead many happy returns of the day

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## alex1501 (6/9/20)

Happy Birthday
  @manixman666 @Ra1nMan  


and have a great day

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## hot.chillie35 (6/9/20)

Happy Birthday

@manixman666
@Ra1nMan

Have a Great One!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## NOOB (6/9/20)

Happy birthday 
@manixman666
@Ra1nMan 
Hope you have a fantastic day.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Room Fogger (6/9/20)

Happy Birthday 
@manixman666 
@Ra1nMan 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## vicTor (6/9/20)

happy birthday

@manixman666
@Ra1nMan

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Chanelr (6/9/20)

Happy Birthday 
@manixman666
@Ra1nMan
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Willyza (6/9/20)

@manixman666
@Ra1nMan

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## ARYANTO (6/9/20)

Happy birthday
@manixman666
@Ra1nMan
Have a good one .

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Mzr (6/9/20)

Happy birthday to you @manixman666 and @Ra1nMan hope you have awesome day further

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## ddk1979 (6/9/20)

@manixman666
@Ra1nMan
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (6/9/20)

HaPpY bIrThDaY!!!!

@manixman666
@Ra1nMan

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Resistance (6/9/20)

Happy Birthday 
@manixman666
@Ra1nMan
Have an Awesome Birthday!!!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Dubz (7/9/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Ubi786 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/9/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Ubi786

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Chanelr (7/9/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Ubi786
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## THE REAPER (7/9/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Ubi786
Hope you enjoy it.

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## SAVaper (7/9/20)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Ubi786


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (7/9/20)

Happy birthday 
@Ubi786 
Have a great day ahead many happy returns of the day take care and have a fantastic start to the week every1

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## vicTor (7/9/20)

happy birthday

@Ubi786

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## NOOB (7/9/20)

Happy birthday 
@Ubi786 
Hope you have great day.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Grand Guru (7/9/20)

Happy birthday @Ubi786!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (7/9/20)

Happy Happy Birthday @Ubi786!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (7/9/20)

Happy Birthday
@Ubi786

Reactions: Like 15 | Funny 1


----------



## alex1501 (7/9/20)

Happy Birthday  
 @Ubi786  


 and have a great day

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Willyza (7/9/20)

@Ubi786

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (7/9/20)

Hip Hip Hooray!!!!

It's your Birthday!!!

@Ubi786 Have a rocking day!!!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Mzr (7/9/20)

Happy birthday to you @Ubi786  may have many more healthy and happy years to come

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## ARYANTO (7/9/20)

Happy Birthday @Ubi786 and happy Monday to you all .

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## MRHarris1 (7/9/20)

Happy Birthday to

@Ubi786 

May you have a wonderful day.

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Stranger (7/9/20)

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Room Fogger (7/9/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Ubi786 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## ddk1979 (7/9/20)

@Ubi786
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Resistance (7/9/20)

Happy Birthday
@Ubi786
Have an Awesome Birthday!!!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Dubz (8/9/20)

Happy Birthday 
@David.Fisher 
@F20driver 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## vicTor (8/9/20)

happy birthday

@David.Fisher 
@F20driver

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Resistance (8/9/20)

Happy Birthday 
@David.Fisher
@F20driver
Have an Awesome Birthday!!!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/9/20)

Happy Birthday 
@David.Fisher
@F20driver

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (8/9/20)

Happy birthday 
@David.Fisher 
@F20driver 
Have an awesome day ahead take care many happy returns of the day

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## NOOB (8/9/20)

Happy birthday 
@David.Fisher
@F20driver 
Hope you both have a fantastic day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (8/9/20)

Happy Birthday

@David.Fisher
@F20driver

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## THE REAPER (8/9/20)

Happy birthday
@David.Fisher
@F20driver
Have a great day.

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## hot.chillie35 (8/9/20)

Happy Birthday 

@David.Fisher
@F20driver

Have an Awesome Day!!!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## SAVaper (8/9/20)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@David.Fisher 
@F20driver


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Room Fogger (8/9/20)

Happy Birthday 
@David.Fisher 
@F20driver 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## ARYANTO (8/9/20)

Happy birthday
@David.Fisher
@F20driver
Have a good one .

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Chanelr (8/9/20)

Happy Birthday 
@David.Fisher
@F20driver
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Willyza (8/9/20)

@David.Fisher
@F20driver

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## David.Fisher (8/9/20)

Birthday spoils  thank you for the wishes






Sent from my MAR-LX1M using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 11


----------



## Grand Guru (8/9/20)

a very happy birthday to you @David.Fisher and @F20driver!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## alex1501 (8/9/20)

Happy Birthday 
 @David.Fisher @F20driver 


  and have a great day

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Stranger (8/9/20)



Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Mzr (8/9/20)

Happy birthday to you @David.Fisher and @F20driver hope you have an awesome day

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (8/9/20)

@David.Fisher
@F20driver 

Happy Birthday to you!!!

Hope you can still grace us with your presence for a very long time to come!!!!

David, hows the Swag 2?!?! You've been waiting toooo long for that one mate!!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ddk1979 (8/9/20)

@David.Fisher
@F20driver
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (9/9/20)

Have a wacky and wonderful Wednesday peeps... take care and have a fantastic day ahead

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Grand Guru (9/9/20)

Have a wonderful day everyone!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Mzr (9/9/20)

Morning all have an awesome wet wicked Wednesday

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (9/9/20)



Reactions: Like 12


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (9/9/20)

What... no Birthdays? Well, happy Birthday to all the Visitors that are celebrating their birthday's today as well!!!! We love the Ghosts too!!!!

Reactions: Like 10 | Funny 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (9/9/20)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> What... no Birthdays? Well, happy Birthday to all the Visitors that are celebrating their birthday's today as well!!!! We love the Ghosts too!!!!

Reactions: Like 10 | Funny 1


----------



## Stranger (9/9/20)

Happy birthday chicken man






*Colonel Sanders*
*American businessman, founded KFC*
*Birthday*: September 9, 1890
*Birthplace*: Henryville, Indiana, U.S.
*Death Date*: December 16, 1980
*Age at death*: 90 years old
*Sign*: Virgo

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Dubz (10/9/20)

Happy Birthday 
@HapticSimian 
@pote_b 
@TheSubieVaper 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## vicTor (10/9/20)

happy birthday

@HapticSimian 
@pote_b 
@TheSubieVaper

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (10/9/20)

Happy birthday 
@HapticSimian 
@pote_b 
@TheSubieVaper 
Have a splendid day guys many happy returns of the day take care

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/9/20)

Happy Birthday 
@HapticSimian
@pote_b
@TheSubieVaper

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## Grand Guru (10/9/20)

Happy birthday @HapticSimian @pote_b and @TheSubieVaper. I hope you guys have a great day!

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## Willyza (10/9/20)

@HapticSimian
@pote_b
@TheSubieVaper

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## SAVaper (10/9/20)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@HapticSimian 
@pote_b 
@TheSubieVaper


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (10/9/20)

Happy Happy guys!!
@HapticSimian
@pote_b
@TheSubieVaper 
Hope you all have a lekker B-day!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Chanelr (10/9/20)

Happy Birthday 
@HapticSimian
@pote_b
@TheSubieVaper
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## THE REAPER (10/9/20)

Happy Birthday
@HapticSimian
@pote_b
@TheSubieVaper 
Enjoy your day and hope there is many more to come. Have a great one.

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## NOOB (10/9/20)

Happy birthday 
@HapticSimian
@pote_b
@TheSubieVaper 

Hope you guys have a wonderful day and remember, it's Phuza Thursday!!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Room Fogger (10/9/20)

Happy Birthday 
@HapticSimian 
@pote_b 
@TheSubieVaper 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## hot.chillie35 (10/9/20)

Happy Birthday

@HapticSimian
@pote_b
@TheSubieVaper

Have a Fantastic Day!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (10/9/20)

Happy Birthday to all of you!!!! Hope its a day filled with spoils and cake... lots and lots of cake!!!!

@HapticSimian
@pote_b
@TheSubieVaper

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ARYANTO (10/9/20)

Happy birthday
@HapticSimian
@pote_b
@TheSubieVaper
Remember it's the last day before weekend to get beer ...

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Mzr (10/9/20)

Happy birthday to you 
@HapticSimian
@pote_b
@TheSubieVaper

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Stranger (10/9/20)

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## alex1501 (10/9/20)

Happy Birthday   
  @HapticSimian @pote_b @TheSubieVaper

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (10/9/20)

Happy Birthday

@HapticSimian
@pote_b
@TheSubieVaper

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## ddk1979 (10/9/20)

@HapticSimian
@pote_b
@TheSubieVaper
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (11/9/20)

No birthdays???? Have a fantastic and fabulous Friday everyone take care travel safely and blessed day  yuppp the weekend is here!!!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (11/9/20)

Good morning everyone and have a great weekend!

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (11/9/20)



Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Grand Guru (11/9/20)

A wonderful day everyone!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO (11/9/20)

Hi gang - enjoy your Friday and I hope you bought enough beer yesterday , 
it feels strange not to run to Tops to get a 6 pack for that impromptu braai ...

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (11/9/20)

It's Ops Normal here in Venda, I buy my beers/drinks on a Friday on my way home. All the shebeens are open, trading under tavern/restaurant licenses. 

Hope everyone has a great day and a even better weekend!

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (11/9/20)

Happy (Almost) Weekend everyone!!!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (11/9/20)

Have an Awesome Weekend!!!
Everyone!

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (12/9/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Nick_Naidoo 
@Rob Fisher 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/9/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Nick_Naidoo
@Rob Fisher



May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 14 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (12/9/20)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Nick_Naidoo 
@Rob Fisher


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (12/9/20)

happy birthday

@Nick_Naidoo
@Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (12/9/20)

Happ birthday @Nick_Naidoo 
Hope you have a great day and weekend

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Silver (12/9/20)

And a special birthday wish to a very special member of our Admin & Mod Team

happy birthday @Rob Fisher !!!

Hope you have a great day and weekend, get spoiled rotten and I wish for you lots of health and happiness in the year ahead

Thank you skipper for all you have done for this community over the years
Your passion, grace, kindness and wisdom is exemplary

Hip hip Hooray !

Reactions: Like 14 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (12/9/20)

Happy birthday @Nick_Naidoo and @Rob Fisher!

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Adephi (12/9/20)

Happy Birthday uncle @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## alex1501 (12/9/20)

Happy Birthday @Rob Fisher @Nick_Naidoo 


 and have a great day

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (12/9/20)

Happy birthday to the kindest, most generous person - @Rob Fisher. May your day and the year ahead be as wonderful as you are

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (12/9/20)

Happy birthday @Nick_Naidoo and @Rob Fisher!

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (12/9/20)

Happy Birthday @Nick_Naidoo! Hope you have an amazing day bud.

Very special Happy Birthday to Uncle Rob, may you have a wonderful day. Thank you for all that you've done for our community, we appreciate you.

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (12/9/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Nick_Naidoo 
@Rob Fisher 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos (12/9/20)

Happy uterus eviction anniversary @Rob Fisher !

Reactions: Like 13 | Funny 4


----------



## Willyza (12/9/20)

@Nick_Naidoo
@Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (12/9/20)

@Rob Fisher , congratulations and felicitations on your birthday , thank you for being a friend and mentor , your kindness and support means a lot to the community and me . Enjoy it , wishing you many more !

Reactions: Like 13 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos (12/9/20)

ARYANTO said:


> @Rob Fisher , congratulations and felicitations on your birthday , thank you for being a friend and mentor , your kindness and support means a tot to the community and me . Enjoy it , wishing you many more !


A jelly tot?

Reactions: Like 7 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO (12/9/20)

@Nick_Naidoo , enjoy your birthday , may you have many more .

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## ARYANTO (12/9/20)

Christos said:


> A jelly tot?


fixed

Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 3


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (12/9/20)

Happy birthday 
@Nick_Naidoo 
And a very special happy birthday to the 1 and only skipper aka uncle @Rob Fisher thank you for doing so much in our vaping community And as always love your reviews ... hope you guys have a awesome day ahead take care all the very best

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr (12/9/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Nick_Naidoo 
Have a super day

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Chanelr (12/9/20)

Uncle @Rob Fisher wishing you a very happy birthday and a great year forward. Thanks for everyhing you do for the vape community and the forum.

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## AKS (12/9/20)

Happy birthday @Rob Fisher 
and @Nick_Naidoo !

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mzr (12/9/20)

Happy birthday to you sir @Rob Fisher and thank you for all your years of serving and helping this community also making us drool over your ever growing collection of gear. May you have a very blessed day

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mzr (12/9/20)

Happy birthday to you @Nick_Naidoo hope you have a super lekker day

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## NOOB (12/9/20)

Happy birthday 
@Nick_Naidoo
@Rob Fisher 
Hope you have a fantastic day!

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (12/9/20)

Happy Birthday!!!

@Nick_Naidoo
@Rob Fisher 

May your lives forever yet be filled with vaping, fishing and all those glorious moments we all dream off!!!

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (12/9/20)

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## KZOR (12/9/20)

Trust you will have a super super day. You always do especially when your family is close and the couriers on time. 
Happy birthday @Rob Fisher and thanks for everything you contribute to the vaping community.
You will always be the granpuru of SA vaping. (That is guru which is a grandpa)

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (12/9/20)

@Nick_Naidoo
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## ddk1979 (12/9/20)

@Rob Fisher , everyone on the forum knows that you deserve special birthday wishes because of the kindness, generosity and your service to this community.

Wishing you a very happy birthday  

.

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## DavyH (12/9/20)

Happy birthday @Rob Fisher! This one’s for a 2020 birthday -

Reactions: Like 11 | Funny 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/9/20)

Thanks for all the Birthday Wishes, everyone!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 15


----------



## Kuhlkatz (12/9/20)

Happy Birthday @Nick_Naidoo 

Hope you had a great day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Kuhlkatz (12/9/20)

Uncle @Rob Fisher . By the look of things, you had a great day, which is what we all wish you !

 Happy Birthday skipper! 

Wishing you a great year ahead and thanks for all that you do around here and what you stand for in this community.

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (12/9/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Nick_Naidoo
And a few extra candles to
@Rob Fisher
Hope you have an Awesome Birthday!!!

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## BeaLea (12/9/20)

*Happy birthday* 
@Rob Fisher 
Hope you had a great day full of spoils and good beer

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## David.Fisher (12/9/20)

@Rob Fisher Happy Birthday uncle Rob 

Sent from my MAR-LX1M using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## CJB85 (12/9/20)

@Rob Fisher happy birthday Skipper! many big fish, comfortable mods and gallons of Red Pill for the year ahead!

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cornelius (12/9/20)

Happy Happy Cake and Candy day uncle! May God bless you with many more! @Rob Fisher

Happy birthday @Nick_Naidoo

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (13/9/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Nova69 
@Plethora #Vapour Trails 
@Puff the Magic Dragon 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/9/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Nova69
@Plethora #Vapour Trails

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/9/20)

And a very special birthday wish for a very special guy with a wicked sense of humour @Puff the Magic Dragon I hope you have a great day my friend! Cheers and enjoy

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (13/9/20)

Happy birthday 
@Nova69 
@Plethora #Vapour Trails 
May you guys have a great day ahead and many happy returns of the day

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## SAVaper (13/9/20)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Nova69 
@Plethora #Vapour Trails 
@Puff the Magic Dragon


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (13/9/20)

A very special and happy birthday goes out to
@Puff the Magic Dragon
You have always taken the time off your day to give someone a special birthday message, and today we at Ecigssa take off the time to make your day a little more special.... so happy birthday may you have an awesome day ahead take care enjoy your day stay blessed and many happy returns of the day!!!!

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (13/9/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Nova69
@Plethora #Vapour Trails

Extra candle's to 
@Puff the Magic Dragon
Have an Awesome Birthday!!!

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (13/9/20)

Happy birthday to @Nova69 @Plethora #Vapour Trails and a very special one to @Puff the Magic Dragon! May you have a wonderful day

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (13/9/20)

happy birthday

@Nova69 
@Plethora #Vapour Trails 
@Puff the Magic Dragon

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## AKS (13/9/20)

Happy birthday,
@Nova69 
@Plethora #Vapour Trails 
@Puff the Magic Dragon

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr (13/9/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Nova69
@Plethora #Vapour Trails
@Puff the Magic Dragon
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (13/9/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Nova69 
@Plethora #Vapour Trails 
@Puff the Magic Dragon 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## alex1501 (13/9/20)

Happy Birthday  
   @Puff the Magic Dragon @Nova69   


   @Plethora #Vapour Trails    
 and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## Nova69 (13/9/20)

Thanks Ecig Fam

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 7


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (13/9/20)

Happy birthday, @Nova69 & @Plethora #Vapour Trails! 
Special Happy Happy to our resident 
@Puff the Magic Dragon!
Hope you have a wonderful day bud!

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mzr (13/9/20)

Happy birthday to you @Puff the Magic Dragon, @Nova69 and @Plethora #Vapour Trails

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## NOOB (13/9/20)

Happy birthday 
@Nova69
@Plethora #Vapour Trails
@Puff the Magic Dragon
Hope you guys have a fantastic day

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (13/9/20)

@Nova69
@Plethora #Vapour Trails
@Puff the Magic Dragon

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (13/9/20)

Happy Birthday 

@Plethora #Vapour Trails 

And to long-standing members 
@Puff the Magic Dragon and @Nova69 

hope you have a great day!

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (13/9/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> Thanks for all the Birthday Wishes, everyone!
> View attachment 207230
> View attachment 207231
> View attachment 207232
> ...



awesome to see this @Rob Fisher 
Are those wines named after you?
Apologies if I missed it

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Kuhlkatz (13/9/20)

Happy Birthday @Puff the Magic Dragon , @Nova69 and @Plethora #Vapour Trails 

Hope you have a great day guys and wishing you all the best for the year ahead !

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (13/9/20)

@Nova69
@Plethora #Vapour Trails
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## ddk1979 (13/9/20)

@Puff the Magic Dragon - some extra special birthday wishes to you. . Thank you for your contributions to the forum.

.

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/9/20)

Silver said:


> awesome to see this @Rob Fisher
> Are those wines named after you?
> Apologies if I missed it



Hehehe no they are my favourite Pinotage (Rijks TOuch of Oak) with specially made labels stuck on top.

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 2


----------



## THE REAPER (13/9/20)

Happy birthday
@Nova69
@Plethora #Vapour Trails 
@Puff the Magic Dragon
Hope you all have a great day.

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (13/9/20)

Some people are always late so ,a happy birthday afternoon to :
@Nova69
@Plethora #Vapour Trails
@Puff the Magic Dragon , thank you for all the advice , comments and smiles you brought into my life

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (13/9/20)

@Nova69
@Plethora #Vapour Trails
@Puff the Magic Dragon

A very Happy Birthday to all of you!!!! Hope your day was awesome!!!!

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Dubz (14/9/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Flavour world Sa 
@Zebeebee 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 18


----------



## Room Fogger (14/9/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Flavour world Sa 
@Zebeebee 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 18


----------



## SAVaper (14/9/20)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Flavour world Sa 
@Zebeebee


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 18


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (14/9/20)

Happy birthday 
@Flavour world Sa 
@Zebeebee 
Hope you guys have an awesome day ahead many happy returns of the day take care and all the best

Reactions: Like 18


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/9/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Flavour world Sa
@Zebeebee

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 18


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (14/9/20)

Happy Birthday!!!!

@Flavour world Sa
@Zebeebee

Hope it Rocks

Reactions: Like 18


----------



## Willyza (14/9/20)

@Flavour world Sa
@Zebeebee

Reactions: Like 18


----------



## vicTor (14/9/20)

happy birthday

@Flavour world Sa
@Zebeebee

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## NOOB (14/9/20)

Happy birthday 
@Flavour world Sa
@Zebeebee 
Hope you have a great day!

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## THE REAPER (14/9/20)

Happy Birthday
@Flavour world Sa
@Zebeebee
HOPE YOU HAVE AN AWESOME DAY AND FLAVOUR WORLD KEEP ON MAKING US SMILE.

Reactions: Like 18


----------



## Grand Guru (14/9/20)

Happy Birthday @Flavour world Sa and @Zebeebee. I hope you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (14/9/20)

Happy Birthday

@Flavour world Sa
@Zebeebee

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Chanelr (14/9/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Flavour world Sa
@Zebeebee
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## ARYANTO (14/9/20)

Happy birthday
@Flavour world Sa
@Zebeebee
Enjoy !

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Mzr (14/9/20)

Happy birthday to you 
@Flavour world Sa and @Zebeebee may you have many more successful and happy ones to come

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Stranger (14/9/20)

Birthdays be like, a special day, enjoy yours

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## alex1501 (14/9/20)

Happy Birthday 
  @Flavour world Sa @Zebeebee  


  and have a great day

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (14/9/20)

Happy Happy @Flavour world Sa & @Zebeebee! May it be an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## ddk1979 (14/9/20)

@Flavour world Sa
@Zebeebee
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## hot.chillie35 (14/9/20)

Happy Birthday

@Flavour world Sa
@Zebeebee

Have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## hot.chillie35 (14/9/20)

Happy Belated Birthday to everyone I missed in the last few days. Hope u guys all had a super awesome day! Sorry for the late wishes.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Resistance (14/9/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Flavour world Sa
@Zebeebee
Have an Awesome Birthday!!!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Dubz (15/9/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Cognet-Vapour 
@Daniel da Rocha 
@Shuayb Galant 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/9/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Cognet-Vapour
@Daniel da Rocha
@Shuayb Galant

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (15/9/20)

happy birthday

@Cognet-Vapour 
@Daniel da Rocha 
@Shuayb Galant

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (15/9/20)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Cognet-Vapour 
@Daniel da Rocha 
@Shuayb Galant


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (15/9/20)

Happy birthday 
@Cognet-Vapour 
@Daniel da Rocha 
@Shuayb Galant 
Have an awesome day ahead guys and many happy returns of the day take care all the best enjoy

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## THE REAPER (15/9/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Cognet-Vapour
@Daniel da Rocha
@Shuayb Galant
Have a great day all.

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (15/9/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Cognet-Vapour 
@Daniel da Rocha 
@Shuayb Galant 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (15/9/20)

Happy Birthday

@Cognet-Vapour
@Daniel da Rocha
@Shuayb Galant

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (15/9/20)

Happy Birthday @Cognet-Vapour @Daniel da Rocha and @Shuayb Galant. Have a wonderful day guys!

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (15/9/20)

Veels geluk liewe maaitjies!!!
@Cognet-Vapour
@Daniel da Rocha
@Shuayb Galant
Hope you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (15/9/20)

Happy Birthday to:
@Cognet-Vapour 
@Daniel da Rocha 
@Shuayb Galant
Enjoy !

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (15/9/20)

@Cognet-Vapour
@Daniel da Rocha
@Shuayb Galant

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (15/9/20)

Hey hey hey, it's your birthday!!!!

@Cognet-Vapour
@Daniel da Rocha
@Shuayb Galant

Hope you have an awesome day today, with lots of vapemail!!!

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mzr (15/9/20)

Happy birthday to you
@Cognet-Vapour
@Daniel da Rocha
@Shuayb Galant have a super awesome day further ￼￼￼￼

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (15/9/20)

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## alex1501 (15/9/20)

Happy Birthday @Cognet-Vapour    


   @Daniel da Rocha @Shuayb Galant 
 and have a great day

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr (15/9/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Cognet-Vapour
@Daniel da Rocha
@Shuayb Galant
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cognet-Vapour (15/9/20)

Chanelr said:


> Happy Birthday
> @Cognet-Vapour
> @Daniel da Rocha
> @Shuayb Galant
> Have a great day




Thank you 36 years old yet i felt younger this morning XD

Thanks for the birthday wishes.
*blows candles* Please let OEM have bottles !

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 9


----------



## ddk1979 (15/9/20)

@Cognet-Vapour
@Daniel da Rocha
@Shuayb Galant
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (15/9/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Cognet-Vapour
@Daniel da Rocha
@Shuayb Galant
Have an Awesome Birthday!!!

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (16/9/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Alicat 
@ChadB 
@MRHarris1 
@Pixstar 
@Silo 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/9/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Alicat
@ChadB
@MRHarris1
@Pixstar
@Silo

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 4


----------



## THE REAPER (16/9/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Alicat
@ChadB
@MRHarris1
@Pixstar
@Silo
Have an awesome day cause you are not getting younger.

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 3


----------



## vicTor (16/9/20)

happy birthday

@Alicat 
@ChadB 
@MRHarris1 
@Pixstar 
@Silo

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 3


----------



## SAVaper (16/9/20)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Alicat 
@ChadB 
@MRHarris1 
@Pixstar 
@Silo


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 3


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (16/9/20)

Happy birthday 
@ChadB 
@Alicat 
@MRHarris1 
@Pixstar 
@Silo 
I hope you guys have an awesome day ahead take care, many happy returns of the day... enjoy guys

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 3


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (16/9/20)

Happy Birthday

@Alicat
@ChadB
@MRHarris1
@Pixstar
@Silo

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 3


----------



## Grand Guru (16/9/20)

Happy Birthday @Alicat @ChadB @MRHarris1 @Pixstar and @Silo
Have a wonderful day!

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 3


----------



## Willyza (16/9/20)

@ChadB
@Alicat
@MRHarris1
@Pixstar
@Silo

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 3


----------



## Chanelr (16/9/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Alicat
@ChadB
@MRHarris1
@Pixstar
@Silo
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 3


----------



## Mzr (16/9/20)

Happy birthday to you 
@Alicat
@ChadB
@MRHarris1
@Pixstar
@Silo
May all of you have a super awesome day further

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (16/9/20)

HaPpY bIrThDaY!!!!!!!

@Alicat
@ChadB
@MRHarris1
@Pixstar
@Silo

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (16/9/20)

A whole bunch of birthdays today! Happy happy to all of you,
@Alicat
@ChadB
@MRHarris1
@Pixstar
@Silo
Hope you get spoiled rotten today by your loved ones!

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 3


----------



## alex1501 (16/9/20)

Happy Birthday and many happy returns 
  @Pixstar @MRHarris1 @ChadB @Silo @Alicat

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 3


----------



## ddk1979 (16/9/20)

@Alicat
@ChadB
@MRHarris1
@Pixstar
@Silo
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 3


----------



## ARYANTO (16/9/20)

Happy Birthday to :
@Alicat 
@ChadB 
@MRHarris1 
@Pixstar 
@Silo , so you got a medal and it's your b/day , well done !

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 3


----------



## Room Fogger (16/9/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Alicat 
@ChadB 
@MRHarris1 
@Pixstar 
@Silo 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 3


----------



## Resistance (16/9/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Alicat
@ChadB
@MRHarris1
@Pixstar
@Silo
Have an Awesome Birthday!!!

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 3


----------



## MRHarris1 (16/9/20)

Happy Birthday to All that shares the same birthday as me.
@Alicat
@ChadB
@Pixstar
@Silo

Hope you All had a Wonderful day.

Reactions: Like 15 | Winner 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## Dubz (17/9/20)

Happy Birthday 
@anthony001 
@Crafted Coils 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 18


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/9/20)

Happy Birthday 
@anthony001
@Crafted Coils 

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## SAVaper (17/9/20)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@anthony001 
@Crafted Coils


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## vicTor (17/9/20)

happy birthday

@anthony001 
@Crafted Coils

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (17/9/20)

Happy birthday 
@anthony001 
@Crafted Coils 
Have an awesome day ahead take care enjoy and many happy returns of the day

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## THE REAPER (17/9/20)

Happy Birthday 
@anthony001 
@Crafted Coils 
May you have one awesome day and many more years to come.

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Chanelr (17/9/20)

Happy Birthday 
@anthony001
@Crafted Coils
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Willyza (17/9/20)

@anthony001
@Crafted Coils

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (17/9/20)

Lekker boys! Hope you have a great day. Happy Happy!
@anthony001
@Crafted Coils

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Mzr (17/9/20)

Happy birthday to you 
@anthony001
@Crafted Coils

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## alex1501 (17/9/20)

Happy Birthday 
  @anthony001 @Crafted Coils   


 and have a great day

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Grand Guru (17/9/20)

Happy Birthday @anthony001 and @Crafted Coils !

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (17/9/20)

Happy Birthday

@anthony001
@Crafted Coils

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## ARYANTO (17/9/20)

Happy Birthday
@anthony001 
@Crafted Coils Have a great day .

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Stranger (17/9/20)

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (17/9/20)

Haaappy Birthhhhhday!!!!!!

@anthony001
@Crafted Coils

Hope it is a good one!!!!!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## ARYANTO (17/9/20)



Reactions: Like 13 | Funny 3


----------



## hot.chillie35 (17/9/20)

Happy Birthday 

@anthony001
@Crafted Coils

Have a super awesome day!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## ddk1979 (17/9/20)

@anthony001
@Crafted Coils
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## KarlDP (17/9/20)

A very happy birthday to

@anthony001
@Crafted Coils

Have a great day further.

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Resistance (17/9/20)

Happy Birthday 
@anthony001
@Crafted Coils
Have an Awesome Birthday!!!

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Dubz (18/9/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Johan vl 
@Lushen 
@Raikan007 
@ZiyaadDSG 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 18 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/9/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Johan vl
@Lushen
@Raikan007
@ZiyaadDSG

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 18 | Thanks 1


----------



## THE REAPER (18/9/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Johan vl
@Lushen
@Raikan007
@ZiyaadDSG
Have a great day hope you guys enjoy it.

Reactions: Like 18 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (18/9/20)

Happy birthday 
@Johan vl 
@Lushen 
@Raikan007 
@ZiyaadDSG 
Have an awesome day ahead guys take care and many happy returns of the day.

Reactions: Like 17 | Thanks 1


----------



## NOOB (18/9/20)

Happy birthday 
@Johan vl
@Lushen
@Raikan007
@ZiyaadDSG 

And happy belated birthday to the others, I seem to have missed a few 

Hope you all have/had a fantastic day.

Reactions: Like 17 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (18/9/20)

Happy Birthday 

@Johan vl
@Lushen
@Raikan007
@ZiyaadDSG

Have a Fantastic day!

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (18/9/20)

happy birthday

@Johan vl
@Lushen
@Raikan007
@ZiyaadDSG

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (18/9/20)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Johan vl 
@Lushen 
@Raikan007 
@ZiyaadDSG


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 17 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (18/9/20)

Happy Birthday

@Johan vl
@Lushen
@Raikan007
@ZiyaadDSG

Reactions: Like 17 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr (18/9/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Johan vl
@Lushen
@Raikan007
@ZiyaadDSG
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 17 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (18/9/20)

Happy Friday Birthday!
@Johan vl
@Lushen
@Raikan007
@ZiyaadDSG
Have an amazing day and a lekka weekend!

Reactions: Like 17 | Thanks 1


----------



## alex1501 (18/9/20)

Happy Birthday 
   @Johan vl @Lushen   


   @Raikan007 @ZiyaadDSG

Reactions: Like 15 | Funny 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (18/9/20)

Happy Birthday to you!!!!! Hope it Rocks and that you got spoiled like in the old days today!!!!

@Johan vl
@Lushen
@Raikan007
@ZiyaadDSG

Reactions: Like 17 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (18/9/20)

Happy birthday
@Johan vl
@Lushen
@Raikan007
@ZiyaadDSG
Happy Friday too.

Reactions: Like 17 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (18/9/20)

Happy birthday
@Johan vl
@Lushen
@Raikan007
@ZiyaadDSG
I hope you have an awesome weekend!

Reactions: Like 17 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (18/9/20)

@Johan vl
@Lushen
@Raikan007
@ZiyaadDSG
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 17 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mzr (18/9/20)

Happy birthday to you 
@Johan vl
@Lushen
@Raikan007
@ZiyaadDSG
Wishing you all a great day further

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## KarlDP (18/9/20)

Happy birthday 

@Johan vl
@Lushen
@Raikan007
@ZiyaadDSG

Have an awesome friday. Lekka to have a birthday on a weekend. Braai timeeeeee

Reactions: Like 18 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (18/9/20)

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 12 | Funny 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (18/9/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Johan vl
@Lushen
@Raikan007
@ZiyaadDSG
Have an Awesome Birthday!!!

Reactions: Like 17 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (19/9/20)

No birthdays today? ... have a splendid Saturday guys enjoy the day take care and be safe

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 6


----------



## ARYANTO (19/9/20)

Enjoy fam - pretend it's YOUR birthday
and throw a [mini] party 
eat and drink your sorrows away
in 2 days it's Monday.

Reactions: Like 7 | Funny 3 | Thanks 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (19/9/20)



Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (19/9/20)

Have an awesome weekend Guys... 
Stay safe and blessed!!!

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 4


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (19/9/20)

Yuvir Punwasi said:


> No birthdays today? ... have a splendid Saturday guys enjoy the day take care and be safe




I'll just party as if it is someone's birthday today!!!

Have an awesome day everyone!!

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 4


----------



## Resistance (19/9/20)

Have an good night guys and a lekka day tomorrow.
And a Happy Birthday to the Birthday's we missed today.

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Dubz (20/9/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Cruces 
@Mike_E 
@Nadz1972 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/9/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Cruces
@Mike_E
@Nadz1972

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (20/9/20)

Happy birthday 
@Cruces 
@Mike_E 
@Nadz1972 
Hope you guys have an awesome day ahead many happy returns of the day take care enjoy and hope everyone else has a super awesome Sunday take care guys

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## SAVaper (20/9/20)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Cruces 
@Mike_E 
@Nadz1972


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Grand Guru (20/9/20)

Happy birthday @Cruces @Mike_E and @Nadz1972

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (20/9/20)

Happy Happy guys and gals! 
@Cruces 
@Mike_E 
@Nadz1972 
Hope you have an amazing day!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## THE REAPER (20/9/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Cruces
@Mike_E
@Nadz1972
Have a great sunday everyone.

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (20/9/20)

Happy Birthday!!!

@Cruces
@Mike_E
@Nadz1972

Hope your day is filled with love, gifts and cake.... lots of cake!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## alex1501 (20/9/20)

Happy Birthday 
 @Cruces @Mike_E @Nadz1972  


 and have a great day

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## NOOB (20/9/20)

Happy birthday
@Cruces
@Mike_E
@Nadz1972 
Hope you have a great day!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## ARYANTO (20/9/20)

WHOOP WHOOP !
Happy birthday
@Cruces
@Mike_E
@Nadz1972

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Willyza (20/9/20)

@Cruces
@Mike_E
@Nadz1972

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## hot.chillie35 (20/9/20)

Happy Birthday 

@Cruces
@Mike_E
@Nadz1972

Have a super fantastic day!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## vicTor (20/9/20)

happy birthday

@Cruces
@Mike_E
@Nadz1972

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Mzr (20/9/20)

Happy birthday to you 
@Cruces
@Mike_E
@Nadz1972

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## ddk1979 (20/9/20)

@Cruces
@Mike_E
@Nadz1972
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Dubz (21/9/20)

Happy Birthday 
@ARNONEL01 
@Jabs 
@James Stewart 
@Reaper2JZ 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 19


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/9/20)

Happy Birthday 
@ARNONEL01
@Jabs
@James Stewart
@Reaper2JZ

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 19


----------



## Resistance (21/9/20)

Happy Birthday 
@ARNONEL01
@Jabs
@James Stewart
@Reaper2JZ
Have an Awesome Birthday!!!

Reactions: Like 18


----------



## vicTor (21/9/20)

happy birthday

@ARNONEL01
@Jabs
@James Stewart
@Reaper2JZ

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## THE REAPER (21/9/20)

Happy Birthday 
@ARNONEL01
@Jabs
@James Stewart
@Reaper2JZ
Hope you guys have a awesome day and many more here with us.

Reactions: Like 19


----------



## SAVaper (21/9/20)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@ARNONEL01 
@Jabs 
@James Stewart 
@Reaper2JZ


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 19


----------



## Willyza (21/9/20)

@ARNONEL01
@Jabs
@James Stewart
@Reaper2JZ

Reactions: Like 18


----------



## NOOB (21/9/20)

Happy birthday 
@ARNONEL01
@Jabs
@James Stewart
@Reaper2JZ 
Hope you guys have a cracker of a day!

Reactions: Like 19


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (21/9/20)

Happy Happy Level 1 Lockdown Day!
@ARNONEL01
@Jabs
@James Stewart
@Reaper2JZ
May your day be as amazing as being able to buy booze on a Friday!

Reactions: Like 19


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (21/9/20)

Happy Birthday

@ARNONEL01
@Jabs
@James Stewart
@Reaper2JZ

Reactions: Like 18


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (21/9/20)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Happy Birthday
> 
> @ARNONEL01
> @Jabs
> ...



Now that damn song is stuck in my head....

Reactions: Like 10 | Funny 4


----------



## MRHarris1 (21/9/20)

Happy Birthday

@ARNONEL01
@Jabs
@James Stewart
@Reaper2JZ






Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## Grand Guru (21/9/20)

Happy Birthday @ARNONEL01 @Jabs @James Stewart and @Reaper2JZ

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## ARYANTO (21/9/20)

It's Monday -
Morning birthday people , happy birthday to:
@ARNONEL01
@Jabs
@James Stewart
@Reaper2JZ

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Mzr (21/9/20)

Happy birthday to you 
@ARNONEL01
@Jabs
@James Stewart
@Reaper2JZ

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (21/9/20)

Happy birthday to you 
@ARNONEL01 
@Jabs
@James Stewart
@Reaper2JZ
Have an awesome day guys and a great start to the new week take care many happy returns of the day

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (21/9/20)

Happy Birthday!!!!!!

@ARNONEL01
@Jabs
@James Stewart
@Reaper2JZ 

I hope you put in leave for today and is sitting at home with a beer in the hand while the rest of us have to work! You Deserve It!!!!

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## Chanelr (21/9/20)

Happy belated Birthday
@Cruces
@Mike_E
@Nadz1972
Hope you all had a great day.

Happy Birthday

@ARNONEL01
@Jabs
@James Stewart
@Reaper2JZ

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## alex1501 (21/9/20)

Happy Birthday 
   @ARNONEL01 @Jabs   


  @James Stewart @Reaper2JZ  
 and have a great day

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## Stranger (21/9/20)

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## ddk1979 (21/9/20)

@ARNONEL01
@Jabs
@James Stewart
@Reaper2JZ
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## hot.chillie35 (21/9/20)

Happy Birthday 

@ARNONEL01
@Jabs
@James Stewart
@Reaper2JZ

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Dubz (22/9/20)

Happy Birthday 
@delon 
@Stevovapes 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## vicTor (22/9/20)

happy birthday

@delon 
@Stevovapes

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/9/20)

Happy Birthday 
@delon
@Stevovapes

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## SAVaper (22/9/20)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@delon 
@Stevovapes


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## alex1501 (22/9/20)

Happy Birthday  
  @delon @Stevovapes  


 and have a great day

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## Willyza (22/9/20)

@delon
@Stevovapes

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## THE REAPER (22/9/20)

Happy Birthday 
@delon
@Stevovapes
Have a great day and lots of vape mail.

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (22/9/20)

Good morning and a very happy birthday to 
@delon 
@Stevovapes 
Have an amazing day ahead take care be safe enjoy your day and many happy returns of the day.

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Grand Guru (22/9/20)

Happy birthday @delon and @Stevovapes. I hope you have a wonderful day guys!

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (22/9/20)

NewHappy Birthday

@delon
@Stevovapes

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (22/9/20)

Happy Birthday Gents!
@delon & @Stevovapes, hope you have a rocking day!

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## hot.chillie35 (22/9/20)

Happy Birthday 

@delon
@Stevovapes

Have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Chanelr (22/9/20)

Happy Birthday 
@delon
@Stevovapes
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Bumblebabe (22/9/20)

Happy Birthday 
@delon
@Stevovapes
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## MRHarris1 (22/9/20)

Happy Birthday 

@delon
@Stevovapes

Wishing you both a wonderful day.






Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## KarlDP (22/9/20)

Good morning all and a happy birthday to

@delon
@Stevovapes

Have a great day.

Reactions: Like 18


----------



## ARYANTO (22/9/20)

Good day all, happy birthday to
@delon
@Stevovapes
ENJOY !

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (22/9/20)

@delon
@Stevovapes 

Happy Birthday!!!!!! Hope its a great day for you!!!!!

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## Stranger (22/9/20)

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Mzr (22/9/20)

Good morning everyone and happy happy birthday to you 
@delon
@Stevovapes

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## ddk1979 (22/9/20)

@delon
@Stevovapes
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## Resistance (22/9/20)

Happy Birthday 
@delon
@Stevovapes
Have an Awesome Birthday!!!

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## Dubz (23/9/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Alex 
@Ebzsta7 
@gavburns 
@picautomaton 
@Shane1980 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 17 | Thanks 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/9/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Alex
@Ebzsta7
@gavburns
@picautomaton
@Shane1980

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 18 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (23/9/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Alex 
@Ebzsta7 
@gavburns 
@picautomaton 
@Shane1980 
Have a whacky and wonderful Wednesday and a very happy birthday take care be safe enjoy your day , many happy returns of day guys

Reactions: Like 17 | Thanks 1


----------



## THE REAPER (23/9/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Alex thanks for all your hard work may you have a awesome day. You may have the day off lol.
@Ebzsta7
@gavburns
@picautomaton
@Shane1980
Have a great day all.

Reactions: Like 18 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (23/9/20)

@Alex
@Ebzsta7
@gavburns
@picautomaton
@Shane1980

Reactions: Like 18 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (23/9/20)

happy birthday

@Alex
@Ebzsta7
@gavburns
@picautomaton
@Shane1980

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (23/9/20)

Happy Birthday @Alex @Ebzsta7 @gavburns @picautomaton and @Shane1980. I hope you all have a wonderful day

Reactions: Like 18 | Thanks 1


----------



## NOOB (23/9/20)

Happy birthday 
@Alex
@Ebzsta7
@gavburns
@picautomaton
@Shane1980
Hope you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 18 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (23/9/20)

Happy Birthday

@Alex
@Ebzsta7
@gavburns
@picautomaton

Reactions: Like 17 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (23/9/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Alex 
@Ebzsta7 
@gavburns 
@picautomaton 
@Shane1980 
 Have a super day! 

 And belated birthday wishes to everyone I missed out on the last couple of days!

Reactions: Like 17 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (23/9/20)

Happy Birthday
@Ebzsta7
@gavburns
@picautomaton
@Shane1980

and a special Happy Happy to one of our forum admins, @Alex!
May you have a great day and a lekker Loooooong weekend!

Reactions: Like 17 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mzr (23/9/20)

Happy birthday to you 
@Alex 
@Ebzsta7
@gavburns
@picautomaton
@Shane1980

Reactions: Like 17 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (23/9/20)

Happy Birthday!!!!

@Alex
@Ebzsta7
@gavburns
@picautomaton
@Shane1980 

You are so awesome that the Govt has given you a day off tomorrow to recover from tonight's party!!! Enjoy it!!!

Reactions: Like 17 | Thanks 1


----------



## alex1501 (23/9/20)

Happy Birthday, the best wishes and many happy returns 
  @Alex @Ebzsta7 @gavburns @picautomaton @Shane1980

Reactions: Like 17 | Thanks 1


----------



## KarlDP (23/9/20)

Good morning everybody. And very happy birthday to

@Alex
@Ebzsta7
@gavburns
@picautomaton
@Shane1980

Have a lekka day.

Reactions: Like 17 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (23/9/20)

Happy birthday
@Alex
@Ebzsta7
@gavburns
@picautomaton
@Shane1980
Have a great day !

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr (23/9/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Alex
@Ebzsta7
@gavburns
@picautomaton
@Shane1980
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (23/9/20)

@Alex
@Ebzsta7
@gavburns
@picautomaton
@Shane1980
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## BeaLea (23/9/20)

@Alex
@Ebzsta7
@gavburns
@picautomaton
@Shane1980
 Hope you have an super awesome day!

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac (23/9/20)

Happy Birthday @Alex
Hope you have a lovely day!

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (23/9/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Ebzsta7
@gavburns
@picautomaton
@Shane1980
Extra candles to @Alex 
Have an Awesome Birthday!!!

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (23/9/20)

Thank you for all the Birthday wishes guys I don't feel a day older than 51 today

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 11


----------



## Kuhlkatz (23/9/20)

Happy Birthday @Alex , @Ebzsta7 , @gavburns , @picautomaton and @Shane1980 

Hope you guys had a great day. Best wishes for the next 365 days !

Always late to the party, I know .

@Alex, thanks for all that you do in the background and also for your uncanny ability to find information from wherever it's trying to hide.

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (24/9/20)

Happy Birthday 
@RobMcMaster 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/9/20)

Happy Birthday 
@RobMcMaster

May you have a awesome day!

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## Willyza (24/9/20)

@RobMcMaster

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## hot.chillie35 (24/9/20)

Happy Birthday 

@RobMcMaster

Have a Fantastic day!

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Grand Guru (24/9/20)

Happy birthday @RobMcMaster ​

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## Resistance (24/9/20)

Happy Birthday 
@RobMcMaster
Have an Awesome Birthday!!!

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## Hooked (24/9/20)

So sorry that I missed your birthday yesterday @Alex!

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## NOOB (24/9/20)

Happy birthday 
@RobMcMaster 
Hope you have a fantastic day.

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## THE REAPER (24/9/20)

Happy Birthday 
@RobMcMaster
May you have many more here with us and enjoy your day.

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## vicTor (24/9/20)

happy birthday

@RobMcMaster

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (24/9/20)

Happy birthday 
@RobMcMaster 
Hope you have an awesome day ahead , many happy returns of the day take care and happy braai day everyone let’s be safe this heritage day , eat lots and vape even more...

Reactions: Like 14 | Winner 1


----------



## Chanelr (24/9/20)

Happy Birthday 
@RobMcMaster
Have a great day

And Happy Heritage day!

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Room Fogger (24/9/20)

Happy Birthday 
@RobMcMaster 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (24/9/20)

Happy birthday @RobMcMaster

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## ARYANTO (24/9/20)

Happy Birthday
@RobMcMaster

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## alex1501 (24/9/20)

Happy Birthday
  @RobMcMaster 


and have a great day

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Mzr (24/9/20)

Happy birthday to you @RobMcMaster hope you have a super awesome day

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## ddk1979 (24/9/20)

@RobMcMaster
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (24/9/20)

Happy Birthday!!!

@RobMcMaster 

Hope it was an awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Dubz (25/9/20)

Happy Birthday 
@kolakidd 
@Mikey J 
@Smoke187 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/9/20)

Happy Birthday 
@kolakidd
@Mikey J
@Smoke187

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## Grand Guru (25/9/20)

Happy Birthday @kolakidd @Mikey J and @Smoke187

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## THE REAPER (25/9/20)

Happy Birthday 
@kolakidd
@Mikey J
@Smoke187
Enjoy the day and may you have many more here with us.

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## Chanelr (25/9/20)

Happy Birthday 
@kolakidd
@Mikey J
@Smoke187
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (25/9/20)

Happy Birthday 
@kolakidd
@Mikey J
@Smoke187
hope you guys have a great day ahead with many many more happy returns of the day take care all the best and enjoy... to fellow Ecigssa guys and girls , have a fantastic Friday take care and have a great start to the weekend

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## hot.chillie35 (25/9/20)

Happy Birthday 

@kolakidd
@Mikey J
@Smoke187

Have a super great day!

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## NOOB (25/9/20)

Happy birthday 
@kolakidd
@Mikey J
@Smoke187 
Hope you guys have a great day and that none of you are "working" today. A well deserved long weekend methinks!

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (25/9/20)

Happy Birthday

@kolakidd
@Mikey J
@Smoke187

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## alex1501 (25/9/20)

Happy Birthday 
  @kolakidd @Mikey J @Smoke187  


 and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Room Fogger (25/9/20)

Happy Birthday 
@kolakidd 
@Mikey J 
@Smoke187 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## vicTor (25/9/20)

happy birthday

@kolakidd
@Mikey J
@Smoke187

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Willyza (25/9/20)

@kolakidd
@Mikey J
@Smoke187

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (25/9/20)

Happy Birthday to @kolakidd, @Mikey J & @Smoke187,
and a belated Happy Happy to @RobMcMaster for yesterday!

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Mzr (25/9/20)

Happy birthday to you 
@kolakidd
@Mikey J
@Smoke187

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## ARYANTO (25/9/20)

Happy birthday to the following members:
@kolakidd
@Mikey J
@Smoke187
Have a great day !

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (25/9/20)

HAAPPPPPPEEEEE BIFFFDAAAAAAY!!!!!!

@kolakidd
@Mikey J
@Smoke187 

It's Friday and your Birtday!!! Double Win for you!!!!!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## ddk1979 (25/9/20)

@kolakidd
@Mikey J
@Smoke187
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Stranger (25/9/20)

On birthdays, you should not just think, you should just do it.







Many happy returns.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Resistance (25/9/20)

Happy Birthday 
@kolakidd
@Mikey J
@Smoke187
Have an Awesome Day!!!

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## ARYANTO (26/9/20)

Well seeing that no one wanted to be born on this day , long ago , here's two great ladies having birthdays today: 
Linda Hamilton -1956 -*avoiding Terminators for 64 years*
Olivia Newton-John -1948 -Being wanted [You the 1 I want] for 72 years

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (26/9/20)

Happy Saturday fellow Ecigssa members , have an awesome day take care and vape a lot

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## Dubz (27/9/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Dreadside 
@MKnuvo 
@Muhammad Peer 
@Razzal 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/9/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Dreadside
@MKnuvo
@Muhammad Peer
@Razzal

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (27/9/20)

Happy Birthday 

@Dreadside
@MKnuvo
@Muhammad Peer
@Razzal

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (27/9/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Dreadside 
@MKnuvo 
@Muhammad Peer 
@Razzal 
Have a great day ahead take care and many happy returns of the day and to everyone else ... have a super duper Sunday

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (27/9/20)

HaPpY bIrThDaY!!

@Dreadside
@MKnuvo
@Muhammad Peer
@Razzal

Reactions: Like 19


----------



## Grand Guru (27/9/20)

Happy Birthday @Dreadside @MKnuvo @Muhammad Peer and @Razzal. I hope you have an amazing day!

Reactions: Like 19


----------



## Timwis (27/9/20)

Have a great day!

@Dreadside
@MKnuvo
@Muhammad Peer
@Razzal




Make America a joke again, i mean great!

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 1 | Funny 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (27/9/20)

happy birthday

@Dreadside
@MKnuvo
@Muhammad Peer
@Razzal

Reactions: Like 18


----------



## Resistance (27/9/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Dreadside
@MKnuvo
@Muhammad Peer
@Razzal
Have an Awesome Day!!!

Reactions: Like 20


----------



## Chanelr (27/9/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Dreadside
@MKnuvo
@Muhammad Peer
@Razzal
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 19


----------



## alex1501 (27/9/20)

Happy Birthday  
   @Dreadside @MKnuvo   


   @Muhammad Peer @Razzal   
 and have a great day

Reactions: Like 19


----------



## AKS (27/9/20)

Happy birthday @Dreadside
@MKnuvo @Muhammad Peer and @Razzal. Hope your birthdays are.....the bomb.

Reactions: Like 19


----------



## Room Fogger (27/9/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Dreadside 
@MKnuvo 
@Muhammad Peer 
@Razzal 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 20


----------



## Mzr (27/9/20)

Happy birthday to you
@Dreadside
@MKnuvo
@Muhammad Peer
@Razzal hope your day is going to be super

Reactions: Like 19


----------



## Dreadside (27/9/20)

Thank you all for the birthday wishes.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 8


----------



## THE REAPER (27/9/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Dreadside
@MKnuvo
@Muhammad Peer
@Razzal
Have a great sunday.

Reactions: Like 19


----------



## ARYANTO (27/9/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Dreadside 
@MKnuvo 
@Muhammad Peer 
@Razzal
Enjoy it !

Reactions: Like 19


----------



## ddk1979 (27/9/20)

@Dreadside
@MKnuvo
@Muhammad Peer
@Razzal
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 19


----------



## Razzal (27/9/20)

Thanks so much for the wishes! Really appreciate it

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 8


----------



## Willyza (28/9/20)

@Dreadside
@MKnuvo
@Muhammad Peer
@Razzal

Reactions: Like 19


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (28/9/20)

No birthdays today??? Have a great start to the new week everyone take care safe travels

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (28/9/20)

Happy Monday!!!! Almost 3 months to 2021, no need to cancel 2020 anymore.... we'll make it!!!!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (28/9/20)

Happy Monday all!

Belated Happy B-day to
@Dreadside
@MKnuvo
@Muhammad Peer
@Razzal 
hope you guys had a lekker day and was spoilt rotten!

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (28/9/20)



Reactions: Like 7 | Funny 7


----------



## Stranger (28/9/20)

Many happy returns for the weekend birthdays

Raise a glass to the next 365

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ARYANTO (28/9/20)

Well happy birthday then to the original French s*x bomb [for those who remember her  ]
*Brigitte Bardot *

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Dubz (29/9/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Anri29 
@dash09 
@Eldene 
@QKNatasha 
@Waltervh 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 18 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/9/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Anri29
@dash09
@Eldene
@QKNatasha
@Waltervh

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 18


----------



## THE REAPER (29/9/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Anri29
@dash09
@Eldene
@QKNatasha
@Waltervh
Hooe you all have an awesome day.

Reactions: Like 18


----------



## vicTor (29/9/20)

happy birthday

@Anri29
@dash09
@Eldene
@QKNatasha
@Waltervh

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (29/9/20)

Happy Birthday
@Anri29 
@dash09 
@Eldene 
@QKNatasha 
@Waltervh 
Hope you guys have an awesome day ahead take care many happy returns of the day stay safe and enjoy

Reactions: Like 18


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (29/9/20)

Happy Birthday

@Anri29
@dash09
@Eldene
@QKNatasha
@Waltervh

Reactions: Like 19


----------



## SAVaper (29/9/20)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Anri29 
@dash09 
@Eldene 
@QKNatasha 
@Waltervh


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 19


----------



## NOOB (29/9/20)

Happy birthday 
@Anri29
@dash09
@Eldene
@QKNatasha
@Waltervh 
Hope you guys have great day with lots of spoils!

Reactions: Like 19


----------



## Grand Guru (29/9/20)

Happy Birthday @Anri29 @dash09 @Eldene @QKNatasha
And @Waltervh. I hope you guys have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 19


----------



## AKS (29/9/20)

Happy happy birthday, 
@Anri29
@dash09
@Eldene
@QKNatasha
@Waltervh 
Have a lovely day!

Reactions: Like 18


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (29/9/20)

@Anri29
@dash09
@Eldene
@QKNatasha
@Waltervh

Happy Birthday to the lot of you!!!! Hope it is a cracking day filled with sunshine, cake and lots of presents... lots and lots of presents!!!!

Reactions: Like 18


----------



## Chanelr (29/9/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Anri29
@dash09
@Eldene
@QKNatasha
@Waltervh
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 18


----------



## Willyza (29/9/20)

@Anri29
@dash09
@Eldene
@QKNatasha
@Waltervh

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## Mzr (29/9/20)

Good morning all and happy birthday to 
@Anri29, @dash09,@Eldene, @QKNatasha and @Waltervh

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## Room Fogger (29/9/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Anri29
@dash09
@Eldene
@QKNatasha
@Waltervh
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (29/9/20)

Happy Happy guys and gals!
@Anri29
@dash09
@Eldene
@QKNatasha
@Waltervh 
Hope you have a lekker day!

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## KarlDP (29/9/20)

A very happy birthday to

@Anri29
@dash09
@Eldene
@QKNatasha
@Waltervh

Have an awesome day..

Reactions: Like 18


----------



## Stranger (29/9/20)

5 people who vape having the same birthday on the same day ..... what's the odds anti vaping lobbyists ?

Many happy returns everyone.

Reactions: Like 10 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (29/9/20)

Morning, and happy birthday to:
@Anri29
@dash09
@Eldene
@QKNatasha
@Waltervh

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## alex1501 (29/9/20)

Happy Birthday 
  @Anri29 @dash09 @Eldene   


  @QKNatasha @Waltervh

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## Eldene (29/9/20)

Thank you everyone much appreciated 

Sent from my SM-A720F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 11


----------



## ddk1979 (29/9/20)

@Anri29
@dash09
@Eldene
@QKNatasha
@Waltervh
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## Resistance (29/9/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Anri29
@dash09
@Eldene
@QKNatasha
@Waltervh
Have an Awesome Birthday!!!

Reactions: Like 18


----------



## Dubz (30/9/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Carel1966 
@morras 
@Saad 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 18


----------



## vicTor (30/9/20)

happy birthday

@Carel1966 
@morras 
@Saad

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/9/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Carel1966
@morras
@Saad

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 18


----------



## THE REAPER (30/9/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Carel1966
@morras
@Saad
Have a awesome day.

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (30/9/20)

Happy Birthday 

@Carel1966
@morras
@Saad

Reactions: Like 18


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (30/9/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Carel1966 
@morras 
@Saad 
Have a great day ahead take care many happy returns of the day guys all the best and enjoy

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## NOOB (30/9/20)

Happy birthday 
@Carel1966
@morras
@Saad 
It's "Klein Saterdag" so I hope you guys have a fantastic day!!

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Chanelr (30/9/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Carel1966
@morras
@Saad
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 18


----------



## SAVaper (30/9/20)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Carel1966 
@morras 
@Saad


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 18


----------



## alex1501 (30/9/20)

Happy Birthday 
  @Carel1966 @morras @Saad  


 and have a great day

Reactions: Like 18


----------



## Grand Guru (30/9/20)

Happy Birthday @Carel1966 @morras and @Saad. Have a wonderful day!

Reactions: Like 18


----------



## Room Fogger (30/9/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Carel1966 
@morras 
@Saad 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 18


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (30/9/20)

Happy Happy Gents!
@Carel1966
@morras
@Saad

Lekker Boys!

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## Mzr (30/9/20)

Happy birthday to 
@Carel1966
@morras
@Saad

Reactions: Like 18


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (30/9/20)

H A P P Y - B I R T H D A Y ! ! ! ! !

@Carel1966
@morras
@Saad 

Hope its a ROCKING day for you!!!!!

Reactions: Like 18


----------



## Saad (30/9/20)

Thank you all

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 7


----------



## Stranger (30/9/20)

AH birthdays

Older
Wiser
More patient
More accepting

Slower mentally
Every joint aches
Hemorrhoids
High blood pressure

and you can say what you like without offending anyone ...... they just put it down to " Old Age"

Many happy returns every one.

Reactions: Like 11 | Funny 1


----------



## Willyza (30/9/20)

@Carel1966
@morras
@Saad

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## ddk1979 (30/9/20)

@Carel1966
@morras
@Saad
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## ARYANTO (30/9/20)

Happy Birthday
@Carel1966
@morras
@Saad
Enjoy !

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## Resistance (30/9/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Carel1966
@morras
@Saad
Have an Awesome Birthday!!!

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## hot.chillie35 (30/9/20)

Happy Birthday

@Carel1966
@morras
@Saad

Have a Super Fantastic Day!

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## hot.chillie35 (30/9/20)

HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY to all the members Birthdays that missed in the last 2 days.. Hope you all had a Super Duper Awesome Day!!!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (1/10/20)

No birthdays???? Have an awesome day everyone, take care safe travels and have a blessed day ahead

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (1/10/20)

have a wonderful day everyone

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 2


----------



## Stranger (1/10/20)

No birthdays today

Dammit I feel deprived of a witty and entertaining soliloquy (yeah man look that one up)

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (1/10/20)

no... no birthday.... someone, quick.... post a celebrity birthday for us!!!!

(see anti-vaper's.... there are also days that we dont share a birthday with anyone.... its magic!)

Reactions: Like 9 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/10/20)

Happy Birthday Julie Andrews!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 6


----------



## Resistance (1/10/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> Happy Birthday Julie Andrews!
> View attachment 209347


She still rocks!

Reactions: Like 9 | Agree 2


----------



## Dubz (2/10/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Bush Vaper 
@Jaco T 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 18


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/10/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Bush Vaper
@Jaco T

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 18 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (2/10/20)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Bush Vaper 
@Jaco T


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 18 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (2/10/20)

happy birthday

@Bush Vaper
@Jaco T

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr (2/10/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Bush Vaper
@Jaco T
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 18 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (2/10/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Bush Vaper 
@Jaco T 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 18 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (2/10/20)

Happy Birthday

@Bush Vaper
@Jaco T

Reactions: Like 18 | Thanks 1


----------



## NOOB (2/10/20)

Happy birthday 
@Bush Vaper
@Jaco T 
Hope you guys have a fantastic day!

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (2/10/20)

Happy birthday 
@Bush Vaper 
@Jaco T 
I hope you guys have a fantastic Friday take care many happy returns of the day and Ecigssa family it’s time for the weekend

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (2/10/20)

Happy Birthday @Bush Vaper and @Jaco T !

Reactions: Like 17 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (2/10/20)

Lekker Rainy Friday Birthday Manne!
@Bush Vaper & @Jaco T have a cold one and a great weekend!

Reactions: Like 17 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (2/10/20)

@Bush Vaper
@Jaco T

Reactions: Like 17 | Thanks 1


----------



## THE REAPER (2/10/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Bush Vaper
@Jaco T
Have a great Birthday and lots of vape mail.

Reactions: Like 17 | Thanks 1


----------



## alex1501 (2/10/20)

Happy birthday 
   @Bush Vaper @Jaco T   


 and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 17 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mzr (2/10/20)

Happy birthday to @Bush Vaper and @Jaco T

Reactions: Like 17 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (2/10/20)

Friday birthdays be like

LOCKDOWN, WHAT LOCKDOWN

Many happy returns.

Reactions: Like 11 | Funny 2


----------



## ddk1979 (2/10/20)

@Bush Vaper
@Jaco T
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 17 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (2/10/20)

There is no birthday, like a Friday Birthday!!!! Hope its a good one!!!!

@Bush Vaper
@Jaco T

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (2/10/20)

Happy Birthday
@Bush Vaper
@Jaco T
Enjoy the day and year ahead !

Reactions: Like 17 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (2/10/20)

Happy Birthday 

@Bush Vaper
@Jaco T

Have a super fantastic day!

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (2/10/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Bush Vaper
@Jaco T
Have an Awesome Birthday!!!

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jaco T (2/10/20)

Thank you all for the warm birthday wishes. You are all fantastic!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 11


----------



## Dubz (3/10/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Jones 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/10/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Jones

May you have a awesome day!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (3/10/20)

Happy Birthday @Jones

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (3/10/20)

I finally beat you to it this morning @MrGSmokeFree

Reactions: Like 10 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/10/20)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> I finally beat you to it this morning @MrGSmokeFree


Ummm nope

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 7


----------



## vicTor (3/10/20)

happy birthday

@Jones

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Grand Guru (3/10/20)

Happy birthday @Jones. I hope you have an awesome weekend

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (3/10/20)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> Ummm nope



You dirty rotten swine. You sneaked in while I was typing.

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/10/20)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> You dirty rotten swine. You sneaked in while I was typing.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4 | Funny 5


----------



## alex1501 (3/10/20)

Happy Birthday 
   @Jones   


 and have a great day

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Jones (3/10/20)

Thank you sir much appreciated !

Sent from my Mi 9 SE using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 12


----------



## THE REAPER (3/10/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Jones 
Hope you have a great day.

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## ARYANTO (3/10/20)

@Jones :Happy birthday .Hope you have a SUPER weekend

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Mzr (3/10/20)

Happy birthday to you @Jones may you have an awesome day further

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Stranger (3/10/20)

@Jones 

many happy returns

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Willyza (3/10/20)

@Jones

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (3/10/20)

Happy birthday 
@Jones 
Have an awesome day ahead take care and many happy returns of the day

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (3/10/20)

Happy Birthday @Jones !!!! Have an amazing day!!!!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Jones (3/10/20)

Thank you so much everyone. You making me feel very special 

Sent from my Mi 9 SE using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 9


----------



## ddk1979 (3/10/20)

@Jones
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Chanelr (3/10/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Jones
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Room Fogger (3/10/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Jones 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Resistance (3/10/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Jones
Have an Awesome Birthday!!!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Dubz (4/10/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Rooigevaar 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/10/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Rooigevaar

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (4/10/20)

Happy birthday @Rooigevaar. I hope you have a wonderful day!

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (4/10/20)

Happy Birthday 

@Rooigevaar

Have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr (4/10/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Rooigevaar
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (4/10/20)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Rooigevaar


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## THE REAPER (4/10/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Rooigevaar
Have a great day hope you get spoiled today.

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## alex1501 (4/10/20)

Happy Birthday 
   @Rooigevaar   


 and have a great day

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (4/10/20)

happy birthday

@Rooigevaar

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (4/10/20)

Happy birthday 
@Rooigevaar 
Have an awesome day ahead, many happy returns of the day take care and enjoy

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (4/10/20)

Happy Birthday @Rooigevaar !!!!! Have a cracker of a lekker day!!!

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (4/10/20)

Have a vaping good birthday @Rooigevaar!

Reactions: Like 12 | Funny 1


----------



## Room Fogger (4/10/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Rooigevaar 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (4/10/20)

Happy Birthday @Rooigevaar!!!!!

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (4/10/20)

@Rooigevaar - Geniet jou verjaarsdag ,wens jou vele meer - gaan groot of gaan huistoe

Reactions: Like 15 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mzr (4/10/20)

Happy birthday to you @Rooigevaar hope you have a lekker day at celebration

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (4/10/20)

@Rooigevaar

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (4/10/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Rooigevaar
Have an Awesome Birthday!!!

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (4/10/20)

@Rooigevaar
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (4/10/20)

Happy Birthday to @Proton and @Rooigevaar 

Have a lekke day guys! Wishing you all of the best for the year ahead.

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (4/10/20)

Happy birthday @Rooigevaar from Wiener Vape Co! 
Hope you had a great day !
Wishing you a super year ahead
Thanks for all the support over the years!

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (5/10/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Aasif cape vape 
@balZak1 
@CraigPortalZA 
@ddk1979 
@Immo 
@RezaD 
@thekeeperza 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/10/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Aasif cape vape
@balZak1
@CraigPortalZA
@Immo
@RezaD
@thekeeperza

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## vicTor (5/10/20)

happy birthday

@Aasif cape vape 
@balZak1 
@CraigPortalZA 
@ddk1979 
@Immo 
@RezaD 
@thekeeperza

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/10/20)

And then a special birthday wish for one of the regulars in the birthday thread HAPPY BIRTHDAY @ddk1979 . May you have a super awesome day my friend. Always remember to press the tare button

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (5/10/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Aasif cape vape 
@balZak1 
@CraigPortalZA 
@ddk1979 
@Immo 
@RezaD 
@thekeeperza 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (5/10/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Aasif cape vape 
@balZak1 
@CraigPortalZA 
@Immo 
@RezaD 
@thekeeperza 

and a very special birthday to @ddk1979 hope you guys have an awesome day day ahead and a great start to the new week take care many happy returns of the day all the best and enjoy

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## THE REAPER (5/10/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Aasif cape vape
@balZak1
@CraigPortalZA
@Immo
@RezaD
@thekeeperza
Have a great day all
@ddk1979 Happy Happy hope you get loads of vape mail.

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (5/10/20)

Happy Birthday @Aasif cape vape @balZak1 @CraigPortalZA @ddk1979 @Immo @RezaD and @thekeeperza. Have a wonderful day!

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (5/10/20)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Aasif cape vape
@balZak1
@CraigPortalZA
@ddk1979
@Immo
@RezaD
@thekeeperza

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## alex1501 (5/10/20)

Happy Birthday @ddk1979  
  @Aasif cape vape @balZak1 @Immo  


  @CraigPortalZA @RezaD @thekeeperza  
 and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (5/10/20)

Yadhtrib Yppah!!!!...... that is backwards for Happy Birthday!!!! Hope it is an awesome day!!!!!

@thekeeperza
@RezaD 
@Immo 
@ddk1979 
@CraigPortalZA 
@balZak1 
@Aasif cape vape

Reactions: Like 16 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (5/10/20)

What happened 9 months ago that there is such a population boom today???

Happy happy Birthday!

@thekeeperza
@RezaD
@Immo
@ddk1979
@CraigPortalZA
@balZak1
@Aasif cape vape

Hope you have a great day and a lekker week.

Reactions: Like 13 | Funny 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (5/10/20)

Most Mondays be like






But Today is your birthday





Many happy returns.

Reactions: Like 8 | Funny 6


----------



## hot.chillie35 (5/10/20)

A Special Birthday Shout out to
@ddk1979. Have urself a Super Fantastic Blessed Day filled with loads of vape gear.

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (5/10/20)

Happy Birthday 

@Aasif cape vape
@balZak1
@CraigPortalZA
@Immo
@RezaD
@thekeeperza

Have a Super Awesome Day!

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Chanelr (5/10/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Aasif cape vape
@balZak1
@CraigPortalZA
@ddk1979
@Immo
@RezaD
@thekeeperza
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 17 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mzr (5/10/20)

Happy birthday to you 
@Aasif cape vape
@balZak1
@CraigPortalZA
@ddk1979
@Immo
@RezaD
@thekeeperza
Wishing all of you guys a very happy birthday

Reactions: Like 17 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Aasif cape vape (5/10/20)

Thanks for all the birthday wishes guys.

Happy Birthday to everyone else celebrating today, Have a lakka one 

@balZak1
@CraigPortalZA
@ddk1979
@Immo
@RezaD
@thekeeperza

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 8


----------



## ddk1979 (5/10/20)

@Aasif cape vape
@balZak1
@CraigPortalZA
@Immo
@RezaD
@thekeeperza
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 7


----------



## ddk1979 (5/10/20)

Thanks for all the birthday wishes vape family.
Since I don't have any vape mail incoming, all gifts will be accepted



.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 10 | Funny 1


----------



## Willyza (5/10/20)

@Aasif cape vape
@balZak1
@CraigPortalZA
@Immo
@RezaD
@thekeeperza




@ddk1979

Reactions: Like 17 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (5/10/20)

Happy Birthday @Aasif cape vape , @balZak1 , @CraigPortalZA , @ddk1979 , @Immo , @RezaD and @thekeeperza 

Quite a list, and quite a range of join dates for this bunch, but most are 'seasoned' members that have supported ECIGSSA for quite some time.

Have a great day all ! Best wishes for the year ahead to all of you.

Reactions: Like 16 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (5/10/20)

Happy Birthday to :
@Aasif cape vape
@balZak1
@CraigPortalZA
@Immo
@RezaD
@thekeeperza

@ddk1979 - wishing you a wonderful day and a blessed year ENJOY !

Reactions: Like 19 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (5/10/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Aasif cape vape
@balZak1
@CraigPortalZA
@Immo
@RezaD
@thekeeperza
Have an Awesome Birthday!!!

To @ddk1979 extra candles to you bro. Have an Awesome Birthday!!!

Reactions: Like 16 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (6/10/20)

Happy Birthday 
@EckoTrinity 
@Moey_Ismail 
@takatatak 
@toby 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 20 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/10/20)

Happy Birthday 
@EckoTrinity
@Moey_Ismail
@takatatak
@toby

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 20 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (6/10/20)

happy birthday

@EckoTrinity 
@Moey_Ismail 
@takatatak 
@toby

Reactions: Like 17 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (6/10/20)

Happy Happy 
@EckoTrinity 
@Moey_Ismail 
@takatatak 
@toby 
Have a super lekker day!

Reactions: Like 20 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (6/10/20)

Happy birthday everyone and especially to the Esteamed @takatatak, creator of an awesome coffee juice!

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (6/10/20)

Happy Birthday 
@EckoTrinity
@Moey_Ismail
@takatatak
@toby
Have an Awesome Birthday!!!

Reactions: Like 19 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (6/10/20)

Happy Birthday 
@EckoTrinity 
@Moey_Ismail 
@takatatak 
@toby 
Have an amazing day ahead take care many happy returns of the day

Reactions: Like 19 | Thanks 1


----------



## NOOB (6/10/20)

Happy birthday 
@EckoTrinity
@Moey_Ismail
@takatatak
@toby
Hope you guys have a great day with lot of love and spoils!

Reactions: Like 20 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (6/10/20)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@EckoTrinity 
@Moey_Ismail 
@takatatak 
@toby


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 20 | Thanks 1


----------



## THE REAPER (6/10/20)

Happy Birthday 
@EckoTrinity
@Moey_Ismail
@takatatak
@toby
Hope you guys have a great day.

Reactions: Like 20 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (6/10/20)

Happy Birthday @EckoTrinity @Moey_Ismail @takatatak and @toby. I hope you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 20 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (6/10/20)

@EckoTrinity
@Moey_Ismail
@takatatak
@toby

Reactions: Like 19 | Thanks 1


----------



## alex1501 (6/10/20)

Happy Birthday  
  @takatatak @EckoTrinity   


   @Moey_Ismail @toby  
 and have a great day

Reactions: Like 19 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mzr (6/10/20)

Happy birthday to you 
@takatatak
@EckoTrinity
@Moey_Ismail
@toby

Reactions: Like 18 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr (6/10/20)

Happy Birthday
@EckoTrinity
@Moey_Ismail
@takatatak
@toby
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 19 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (6/10/20)

Happy Birthday!!!

@EckoTrinity
@Moey_Ismail
@takatatak
@toby 

My your beards grow so long that you trip over them, may you grow so old that your birth certificate expires and that home affairs have to send the SPCA out to come put you down!!!

Reactions: Like 17 | Winner 1 | Funny 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (6/10/20)

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 14 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (6/10/20)

Happy Birthday to :
@EckoTrinity 
@Moey_Ismail 
@toby
@takatatak one of our regular contributors 
ENJOY !

Reactions: Like 19 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (6/10/20)

Happy Birthday

@EckoTrinity
@Moey_Ismail
@takatatak
@toby

Have a super great day!

Reactions: Like 19


----------



## takatatak (6/10/20)

Thank you all tremendously for the messages you sent!! I really appreciate you taking the time to do so 

This forum remains a benchmark as a quality social network and it wouldn't be what it is without all of your individual contributions!!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 14


----------



## KarlDP (6/10/20)

A very happy birthday to

@EckoTrinity
@Moey_Ismail
@takatatak
@toby

Have a awesome day you guys!

Reactions: Like 19 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (6/10/20)

Happy Birthday 
@EckoTrinity 
@Moey_Ismail 
@takatatak 
@toby 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 18 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (6/10/20)

Happy Happy

@EckoTrinity
@Moey_Ismail
@takatatak
@toby

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (6/10/20)

@EckoTrinity
@Moey_Ismail
@takatatak
@toby
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 17 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (7/10/20)

Happy Birthday 
@hyphen 
@Is’haaq7
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 18


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/10/20)

Happy Birthday 
@hyphen
@Is’haaq7

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 18


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (7/10/20)

Happy Birthday gents! 
@hyphen 
@Is’haaq7
Have an amazing day!

Reactions: Like 18


----------



## vicTor (7/10/20)

happy birthday

@hyphen 
@Is’haaq7

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## alex1501 (7/10/20)

Happy Birthday 
 @hyphen @Is’haaq7 


and have a great day

Reactions: Like 18


----------



## THE REAPER (7/10/20)

Happy Birthday 
@hyphen
@Is’haaq7
Have a great day.

Reactions: Like 18


----------



## NOOB (7/10/20)

Happy birthday 
@hyphen
@Is’haaq7 
Hope you have a fantastic Klein Saterdag birthday!

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (7/10/20)

Happy Birthday 
@hyphen 
@Is’haaq7
Have a wacky and wonderful Wednesday guys , many happy returns of the day take care and enjoy

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## Chanelr (7/10/20)

Happy Birthday 
@hyphen
@Is’haaq7
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 18


----------



## Grand Guru (7/10/20)

Happy Birthday @hyphen and @Is’haaq7!

Reactions: Like 18


----------



## Room Fogger (7/10/20)

Happy Birthday 
@hyphen 
@Is’haaq7
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 18


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (7/10/20)

Happy Birthday!!!!

@hyphen
@Is’haaq7 

Have an awesome day!!

Reactions: Like 18


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (7/10/20)

Happy Birthday

@hyphen
@Is’haaq7

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## ARYANTO (7/10/20)

Happy Birthday to:
@hyphen 
@Is’haaq7
Enjoy

Reactions: Like 18


----------



## Mzr (7/10/20)

Happy birthday to you
@hyphen
@Is'haaq7 
Hope you have an awesome day further

Reactions: Like 18


----------



## takatatak (7/10/20)

Wishing a very Happy Birthday to you
@hyphen
@Is’haaq7

Hope you have an amazing day!!

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## SAVaper (7/10/20)

Happy birthday
@hyphen 
@Is’haaq7


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 18


----------



## ddk1979 (7/10/20)

@hyphen
@Is’haaq7
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 18


----------



## Stranger (7/10/20)

Wednesday is Wodens-day the Anglo-Saxon equivalent of the Norse Odin or the Roman Mercury a sky god and the god of wisdom, poetry, commerce, travel, thievery, eloquence and science. He is also the messenger of the other gods. Woden represents Mercury, meaning that Wednesday is Mercury day.

Many happy returns on this Wodens-day

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Resistance (7/10/20)

Happy Birthday 
@hyphen
@Is’haaq7
Have an Awesome Birthday!!!

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Dubz (8/10/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Random264 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 18


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (8/10/20)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!

@Random264 

Almost weekend! Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 18


----------



## SAVaper (8/10/20)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Random264


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 18


----------



## vicTor (8/10/20)

happy birthday

@Random264

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (8/10/20)

Happy birthday 
@Random264 
Have an awesome day ahead many happy returns of the day take care

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## alex1501 (8/10/20)

Happy Birthday 
   @Random264    


and have a great day

Reactions: Like 18


----------



## THE REAPER (8/10/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Random264
Have a great day and many more years.

Reactions: Like 18


----------



## Willyza (8/10/20)

@Random264

Reactions: Like 18


----------



## NOOB (8/10/20)

Happy birthday 
@Random264 
Hope you have a fantastic, cloud filled day!

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## Grand Guru (8/10/20)

Happy birthday @Random264 and many happy returns!

Reactions: Like 18


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (8/10/20)

Happy birthday

@Random264

Reactions: Like 17 | Winner 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (8/10/20)

Happy Birthday 

@Random264

Have a Great Day!

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Stranger (8/10/20)

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Mzr (8/10/20)

Happy birthday @Random264 may you have an awesome one

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## Chanelr (8/10/20)

Happy Birthday
@Random264
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## ARYANTO (8/10/20)

Happy birthday 
@Random264

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (8/10/20)

Happy happy dude!





Hope you have lekker day @Random264 !

Reactions: Like 17 | Funny 1


----------



## takatatak (8/10/20)

Happy Birthday @Random264!!
Have a super day!!

Reactions: Like 18


----------



## ddk1979 (8/10/20)

@Random264
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 18


----------



## Room Fogger (8/10/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Random264 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 18


----------



## Resistance (8/10/20)

Happy Birthday with extra candles @Random264 
Have an Awesome Birthday!!!

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## Dubz (9/10/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Conroy 
@Trevz88 
@Vilorshin 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 18


----------



## vicTor (9/10/20)

happy birthday

@Conroy 
@Trevz88 
@Vilorshin

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## THE REAPER (9/10/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Conroy
@Trevz88
@Vilorshin
Hope you all have a great day ahead.

Reactions: Like 18


----------



## alex1501 (9/10/20)

Happy Birthday  
 @Conroy @Trevz88 @Vilorshin 


 and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 18


----------



## NOOB (9/10/20)

Happy birthday
@Conroy
@Trevz88
@Vilorshin 
Hope you have a FANTASTIC Friday with lots of spoils!!

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## SAVaper (9/10/20)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Conroy 
@Trevz88 
@Vilorshin


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## Grand Guru (9/10/20)

Happy Birthday @Conroy @Trevz88 and @Vilorshin. I hope you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (9/10/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Conroy 
@Trevz88 
@Vilorshin 
Have a fantastic day guys many happy returns of the day... and Ecigssa family it’s the start to the weekend take care everyone be safe and vape a lot

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Chanelr (9/10/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Conroy
@Trevz88
@Vilorshin
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (9/10/20)

Double Whammy!!!! It's Friday and it's your Birthday!!!!

@Conroy
@Trevz88
@Vilorshin 

Happy Birthday, hope it is a good day and a great start to an awesome weekend and an even better year ahead!!!

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## Mzr (9/10/20)

Happy birthday to you 
@Conroy
@Trevz88
@Vilorshin
Hope all of you a blessed day further

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (9/10/20)

Happy Birthday

@Conroy
@Trevz88
@Vilorshin

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## Stranger (9/10/20)

*Friday* is named after the wife of Odin. Some scholars say her name was Frigg; others say it was Freya; other scholars say Frigg and Freya were two separate goddesses. Whatever her name, she was often associated with Venus, the Roman goddess of love, beauty and fertility. “Friday” comes from Old English “Frīgedæg.”

Many frigging happy returns

Reactions: Like 11 | Informative 3


----------



## ddk1979 (9/10/20)

@Conroy
@Trevz88
@Vilorshin
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## hot.chillie35 (9/10/20)

Happy Birthday 

@Conroy
@Trevz88
@Vilorshin

Have a super fantastic day!

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## ARYANTO (9/10/20)

Happy Birthday
@Conroy
@Trevz88
@Vilorshin
Have a good one .

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## takatatak (9/10/20)

Happy Birthday to all of you!!
@Conroy @Trevz88 @Vilorshin
Hope you guys have a great day, weekend and year ahead

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## Room Fogger (9/10/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Conroy 
@Trevz88 
@Vilorshin 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## Resistance (9/10/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Conroy
@Trevz88
@Vilorshin
Have an Awesome Birthday!!!

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## Dubz (10/10/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Befo5 
@SmokelessFire 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## Grand Guru (10/10/20)

Happy Birthday @Befo5 and @SmokelessFire and many happy returns!

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (10/10/20)

Happy Birthday 

@Befo5
@SmokelessFire

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (10/10/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Befo5 
@SmokelessFire 
Have an awesome day ahead take care and many happy returns of the day guy

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Willyza (10/10/20)

@Befo5
@SmokelessFire

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## SAVaper (10/10/20)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Befo5 
@SmokelessFire


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## alex1501 (10/10/20)

Happy Birthday @Befo5 @SmokelessFire 


 and have a great day

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## Chanelr (10/10/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Befo5
@SmokelessFire
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## Room Fogger (10/10/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Befo5 
@SmokelessFire 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## hot.chillie35 (10/10/20)

Happy Birthday 

@Befo5
@SmokelessFire

Have a super grand day!

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## vicTor (10/10/20)

happy birthday

@Befo5
@SmokelessFire

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## THE REAPER (10/10/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Befo5
@SmokelessFire
Great day to have a Birthday enjoy it and hope for many more to come.

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## takatatak (10/10/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Befo5 @SmokelessFire

May you have an awesome day and a fantastic year ahead!!

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## ARYANTO (10/10/20)

Happy Birthday
@Befo5
@SmokelessFire
Enjoy it

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (10/10/20)

Happy Birthday!!!

@Befo5 
@SmokelessFire 

Hope it's an amazing day!!!!

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## Mzr (10/10/20)

Happy birthday 
@Befo5
@SmokelessFire

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## ddk1979 (10/10/20)

@Befo5
@SmokelessFire
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## Resistance (10/10/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Befo5
@SmokelessFire
Have an Awesome Birthday!!!

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## Dubz (11/10/20)

Happy Birthday 
@akemp 
@Darth Vaper 
@KrayFish404 
@Peteblotgeek 
@Random_Sheep 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 18


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (11/10/20)

Happy Birthday 
@akemp 
@Darth Vaper 
@KrayFish404 
@Peteblotgeek 
@Random_Sheep
Have a super awesome birthday and many happy returns of the day guys and have a super duper Sunday Ecigssa family

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## Grand Guru (11/10/20)

Happy Birthday @akemp @Darth Vaper @KrayFish404 @Peteblotgeek and @Random_Sheep. I hope you have a wonderful day!

Reactions: Like 18


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (11/10/20)

Happy Birthday

@akemp
@Darth Vaper
@KrayFish404
@Peteblotgeek
@Random_Sheep

Reactions: Like 18


----------



## Willyza (11/10/20)

@akemp
@Darth Vaper
@KrayFish404
@Peteblotgeek
@Random_Sheep

Reactions: Like 18


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (11/10/20)

Happy Birthday!!!

@akemp 
@Darth Vaper 
@KrayFish404 
@Peteblotgeek 
@Random_Sheep 

What's the odds that you were all born on the same day... some even years apart.... have an awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 17 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (11/10/20)

happy birthday

@akemp
@Darth Vaper
@KrayFish404
@Peteblotgeek
@Random_Sheep

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Chanelr (11/10/20)

Happy Birthday 
@akemp
@Darth Vaper
@KrayFish404
@Peteblotgeek
@Random_Sheep
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## Room Fogger (11/10/20)

Happy Birthday 
@akemp 
@Darth Vaper 
@KrayFish404 
@Peteblotgeek 
@Random_Sheep 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## ARYANTO (11/10/20)

Long ago @Random_Sheep were living in @akemp [a camp] 
their water trough were full of @KrayFish404, 
@Peteblotgeek [the farmer] smoke signaled
@Darth Vaper to come and catch the fish so
he could fry them in butter and enjoy for lunch .
The end .
Happy birthday guys !

Reactions: Like 13 | Winner 3 | Funny 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## THE REAPER (11/10/20)

Happy Birthday 
@akemp
@Darth Vaper
@KrayFish404
@Peteblotgeek
@Random_Sheep
Hope you all enjoy this special day and hope you have many more.

Reactions: Like 18


----------



## alex1501 (11/10/20)

Happy Birthday 
  @akemp @Darth Vaper @KrayFish404   


 @Peteblotgeek @Random_Sheep  
 and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 18


----------



## SAVaper (11/10/20)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@akemp 
@Darth Vaper 
@KrayFish404 
@Peteblotgeek 
@Random_Sheep


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 18


----------



## Resistance (11/10/20)

Happy Birthday 
@akemp
@Darth Vaper
@KrayFish404
@Peteblotgeek
@Random_Sheep
Have an Awesome Day!!!

Reactions: Like 18


----------



## Mzr (11/10/20)

Happy birthday to you 
@akemp
@Darth Vaper
@KrayFish404
@Peteblotgeek
@Random_Sheep
Hope you all have a awesome day further

Reactions: Like 18


----------



## ddk1979 (11/10/20)

@akemp
@Darth Vaper
@KrayFish404
@Peteblotgeek
@Random_Sheep
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 18


----------



## Darth Vaper (11/10/20)

Thanks for all the wishes everyone! And happy birthday to the others also celebrating today!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 7


----------



## Dubz (12/10/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Bluthammer 
@FacelessVaper 
@firegtx57001 
@Fructuary 
@StompieZA 
@Techie 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 18


----------



## Room Fogger (12/10/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Bluthammer
@FacelessVaper
@firegtx57001
@Fructuary
@Techie
 Have a super day! 

 Best birthday wishes for @StompieZA 
 May it be a great one

Reactions: Like 19


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (12/10/20)

Happy Birthday
@Bluthammer
@FacelessVaper
@firegtx57001
@Fructuary
@StompieZA
@Techie
Have a great day ahead and many happy returns of the day take care and enjoy ... and have a marvelous Monday Ecigssa family Have a super awesome day @StompieZA

Reactions: Like 18


----------



## alex1501 (12/10/20)

Happy Birthday  
   @StompieZA @FacelessVaper @Techie   


 @Bluthammer @firegtx57001 @Fructuary 
and have a great day

Reactions: Like 19


----------



## vicTor (12/10/20)

happy birthday

@Bluthammer 
@FacelessVaper 
@firegtx57001 
@Fructuary 
@StompieZA 
@Techie

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## Willyza (12/10/20)

@Bluthammer
@FacelessVaper
@firegtx57001
@Fructuary
@StompieZA
@Techie

Reactions: Like 19


----------



## NOOB (12/10/20)

Happy birthday
@Bluthammer
@FacelessVaper
@firegtx57001
@Fructuary
@StompieZA
@Techie 
Hope you guys have a magical day!!

Reactions: Like 18


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (12/10/20)

Happy Birthday

@Bluthammer
@FacelessVaper
@firegtx57001
@Fructuary
@StompieZA
@Techie

Reactions: Like 19


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (12/10/20)

Belated Happy Birthday to all the weekend Birthday Buddies! (Say that 5 times fast  )

Happy Happy to 
@Bluthammer
@FacelessVaper
@firegtx57001
@Fructuary
@Techie

and to one of our resident mixologists @StompieZA, may you have a good one bud!

Reactions: Like 19


----------



## SAVaper (12/10/20)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Bluthammer 
@FacelessVaper 
@firegtx57001 
@Fructuary 
@StompieZA 
@Techie


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 19


----------



## hot.chillie35 (12/10/20)

Happy Birthday 

@Bluthammer
@FacelessVaper
@firegtx57001
@Fructuary
@StompieZA
@Techie

Have a super awesome day!

Reactions: Like 18


----------



## Grand Guru (12/10/20)

Happy Birthday @Bluthammer @FacelessVaper @firegtx57001 @Fructuary @StompieZA and @Techie and many happy returns!

Reactions: Like 19


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (12/10/20)

Happy Birthday!!!

@Bluthammer
@FacelessVaper
@firegtx57001
@Fructuary
@StompieZA
@Techie

Hope its an awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 19


----------



## Stranger (12/10/20)

@akemp
@Darth Vaper
@KrayFish404
@Peteblotgeek
@Random_Sheep

Happy Babalas day

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## THE REAPER (12/10/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Bluthammer
@FacelessVaper
@firegtx57001
@Fructuary
@StompieZA
@Techie
Have an awesome day all

Reactions: Like 19


----------



## Stranger (12/10/20)

@Bluthammer
@FacelessVaper
@firegtx57001
@Fructuary
@StompieZA
@Techie






Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## Mzr (12/10/20)

Happy birthday to you 
@Bluthammer
@FacelessVaper
@firegtx57001
@Fructuary
@StompieZA
@Techie
Hip hip horay may you all have a blessed day further

Reactions: Like 19


----------



## takatatak (12/10/20)

Happy belated Birthday for yesterday
@akemp
@Darth Vaper
@KrayFish404
@Peteblotgeek
@Random_Sheep

Happy Birthday to
@Bluthammer
@FacelessVaper
@firegtx57001
@Fructuary
@StompieZA
@Techie

I wish you all the best for today and the year to come 





Hope you have an awesome birthday @StompieZA

Reactions: Like 18 | Winner 1


----------



## Random_Sheep (12/10/20)

Thanks to everyone for the birthday wishes!

Reactions: Like 13 | Winner 6


----------



## Chanelr (12/10/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Bluthammer
@FacelessVaper
@firegtx57001
@Fructuary
@StompieZA
@Techie
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 20


----------



## ARYANTO (12/10/20)

Happy Birthday to:
@Techie
@Bluthammer 
@FacelessVaper 
@firegtx57001 
@Fructuary 
Special Happy Monday birthday @StompieZA

Reactions: Like 19 | Winner 1


----------



## ddk1979 (12/10/20)

@Bluthammer
@FacelessVaper
@firegtx57001
@Fructuary
@StompieZA
@Techie
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 20


----------



## KarlDP (12/10/20)

Happy birthday to

@Bluthammer
@FacelessVaper
@firegtx57001
@Fructuary
@StompieZA
@Techie

Have a great day further..

Reactions: Like 20


----------



## Resistance (12/10/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Bluthammer
@FacelessVaper
@firegtx57001
@Fructuary
@StompieZA
@Techie
Have an Awesome Birthday!!!

Reactions: Like 19


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (13/10/20)

No birthdays???? Have a terrific Tuesday Ecigssa family take care be safe and have an awesome day

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 3


----------



## SAVaper (13/10/20)

Good morning everyone. Have a great day 

Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (13/10/20)



Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (13/10/20)

Good morning.... and happy birthd.... wait, what.... no birthdays... happy Tuesday to everyone then!!!!!

Reactions: Like 9 | Funny 3 | Thanks 2


----------



## takatatak (13/10/20)

Happy Tuesday to you!!
Happy Tuesday to you!!
Happy Tuesday dear ECIGSSA...
Happy Tuesday to you!!

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## THE REAPER (13/10/20)

Hope everyone has a great vape day no dry hits no empty tanks just a great vape day and that perfect juice you love so much.

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Stranger (13/10/20)

Uranus was first discovered on a Tuesday by William Herschel on March 13, 1781.

On what day did you find Uranus ?

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (13/10/20)

Happy Birthday if we didn't mention you. Have an awesome day one and all!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Dubz (14/10/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Baj 
@Bearshare 
@NexVaping 
@Nora 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## vicTor (14/10/20)

happy birthday

@Baj
@Bearshare
@NexVaping
@Nora

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## THE REAPER (14/10/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Baj
@Bearshare
@NexVaping
@Nora
Have an awesome day all.

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Chanelr (14/10/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Baj
@Bearshare
@NexVaping
@Nora
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## SAVaper (14/10/20)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Baj 
@Bearshare 
@NexVaping 
@Nora


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (14/10/20)

@Baj 
@Bearshare 
@NexVaping 
@Nora 

Good morning and Happy Birthday to you all!!!!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## NOOB (14/10/20)

Happy birthday
@Baj
@Bearshare
@NexVaping
@Nora 
Hope you have a great day.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Grand Guru (14/10/20)

Happy Birthday @Baj @Bearshare @NexVaping and @Nora and many happy returns!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## ARYANTO (14/10/20)

@Baj
@Bearshare [Have a super nice b/day Mr A.]
@NexVaping
@Nora 
Congratulations to you all 
ENJOY !

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (14/10/20)

Happy Happy!
@Baj
@Bearshare
@NexVaping
@Nora
Hope you have a lekker mid-week Birthday! Dis klein Saterdag, kom ons duik! (but only a little bit ne! It's a school night...)

Reactions: Like 14 | Funny 1


----------



## alex1501 (14/10/20)

Happy Birthday 
 @Baj @Bearshare  


 @NexVaping @Nora

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## ePiPhAnY (14/10/20)

Hey Everyone !

Happy birthday
@Baj
@Bearshare
@NexVaping
@Nora

Hope everyone has a fantastic day !

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Willyza (14/10/20)

@Baj
@Bearshare
@NexVaping
@Nora

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Mzr (14/10/20)

Happy birthday to you 
@Baj
@Bearshare
@NexVaping
@Nora

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Stranger (14/10/20)

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## takatatak (14/10/20)

Happy Birthday
@Baj
@Bearshare
@NexVaping
@Nora
Wishing you all a spectacular day!!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (14/10/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Baj 
@Bearshare 
@NexVaping 
@Nora 
I hope you guys had an awesome day have a fantastic evening and many happy returns of the day

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Resistance (14/10/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Baj
@Bearshare
@NexVaping
@Nora
Have an Awesome Birthday!!!

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Dubz (15/10/20)

Happy Birthday 
@BoboVA 
@ethanjones 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (15/10/20)

Happy Birthday!!!!

@BoboVA 
@ethanjones 

Hope it is an awesome day!!!!!

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (15/10/20)

Happy Birthday 
@BoboVA 
@ethanjones 
I hope you guys have an awesome day ahead many happy returns of the day take care and enjoy

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## vicTor (15/10/20)

happy birthday

@BoboVA 
@ethanjones

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## NOOB (15/10/20)

Happy birthday 
@BoboVA
@ethanjones 
Hope you have a great day filled with spoils!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (15/10/20)

Happy Happy Gents!
May you have a lekker day @BoboVA & @ethanjones!

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## SAVaper (15/10/20)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@BoboVA 
@ethanjones


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Chanelr (15/10/20)

Happy Birthday 
@BoboVA
@ethanjones
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (15/10/20)

Happy Birthday

@BoboVA
@ethanjones

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Grand Guru (15/10/20)

Happy Birthday @BoboVA and @ethanjones. I hope you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Mzr (15/10/20)

Happy birthday to you 
@ethanjones
@BoboVA I hope you guys have an awesome day further

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## Willyza (15/10/20)

@BoboVA
@ethanjones

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## takatatak (15/10/20)

Happy Happy Birthday
@BoboVA
@ethanjones
Hope it's awesome from start to finish!!

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## Stranger (15/10/20)

@BoboVA
@ethanjones

You were 4th in the queue this week, but had to wait 289 days for your birthday this year

Totally useless information ne'

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## THE REAPER (15/10/20)

Happy Birthday 
@BoboVA
@ethanjones
Have a great day and lots and lots and i mean lots of vape mail.

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## alex1501 (15/10/20)

Happy Birthday 
  @BoboVA @ethanjones   


and have a great day

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## ePiPhAnY (15/10/20)

Happy birthday @BoboVA and @ethanjones !!

Hope you guys have an excellent day

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Resistance (15/10/20)

Happy Birthday 
@BoboVA
@ethanjones
Have an Awesome Birthday!!!

Reactions: Like 18


----------



## ARYANTO (16/10/20)

Happy belated Birthday to : 
@BoboVA 
@ethanjones 
Hope you had super day

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (16/10/20)

No birthdays????? Have a fabulous Friday fam , take care be safe and enjoy your day ... the weekend is calling

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 4


----------



## NOOB (16/10/20)

Have a good Friday everyone. Hope it's a chilled one which ends off with an ice cold beer and a delicious vape.

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 3


----------



## ARYANTO (16/10/20)

Well then , happy birthday to _Murder she wrote_'s Angela Lansbury [95]

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 7


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (16/10/20)



Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Grand Guru (16/10/20)

Have an awesome Friday everyone!

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 2


----------



## ePiPhAnY (16/10/20)

Morning Guys. So I thought seeing as there's no birthday's on the forum today let me just see when some personalities celebrate their birthday.

Yesterday was Jai Haze's so a belated happy birthday to him 

Have a great day guys !

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Chanelr (16/10/20)

Have a smashing Friday people

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## takatatak (16/10/20)

Happy Friday everyone!! Hope you all have a great day and enjoy the weekend

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Stranger (16/10/20)



Reactions: Like 12 | Funny 2


----------



## ddk1979 (16/10/20)

@Baj
@Bearshare
@NexVaping
@Nora
Hope you all had an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## ddk1979 (16/10/20)

@BoboVA
@ethanjones
Hope you had an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (16/10/20)

Almost missed it.... happy birthday to those who had the joy of having a birthday today (ghosts included)! Hope everyone had an awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (17/10/20)

No birthdays???? Have an awesome day ahead Ecigssa fam take care and vape , vape , VAPE

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (17/10/20)

Happy Saturday!!! Have an awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## takatatak (17/10/20)

Here are some interesting birthdays and events from the past that happened on this day... These are just some highlights for me personally.

Hope you're all having an awesome weekend!! 

*Birthdays*
1938 Robert "Evel" Knievel, American motorcycle daredevil (Snake River Canyon), born in Butte, Montana (d. 2007)

1956 Mae Jemison, 1st African American woman in space (STS 47), born in Decatur, Alabama

1962 Mike Judge, Ecuadorian born American cartoonist, born in Guayaquil, Ecuador

1968 Ziggy Marley, Jamaican reggae performer and son of Bob Marley, born in Kingston, Jamaica

1969 Ernie Els, South African golfer (US Open 1994, 97; British Open 2002, 12), born in Johannesburg, South Africa

1969 Wyclef Jean, Haitian-American rapper and singer-songwriter, born in Croix-des-Bouquets, Haiti

1972 Eminem [Marshall Bruce Mathers III], American rapper and movie star (The Real Slim Shady, Stan and 8 Mile), born in St. Joseph, Missouri

1979 Kimi Räikkönen, Finnish auto racer (F1 World Champion 2007), born in Espoo, Finland

1979 Marcela Bovio, Mexican singer and violinist (Stream of Passion)

*Events etc.*
1825 1st opera by Franz Liszt, "Don Sanche" premieres in Paris

1831 Felix Mendelssohn's 1st Piano concert in G, premieres

1888 Thomas Edison files a patent for the Optical Phonograph (the first movie)

1904 Bank of Italy (Bank of America) opens its doors in San Francisco, founded by Amadeo Giannini

1907 Guglielmo Marconi's company begins the first commercial transatlantic wireless service between Glace Bay, Nova Scotia, Canada and Clifden, Ireland

1933 Albert Einstein arrives in US as a refugee from Nazi Germany

1957 Jailhouse Rock starring Elvis Presley premieres in Memphis, Tennessee

1961 NY Museum of Modern Art hangs Henri Matisse's "Le Bateau" upside-down It wasn't corrected until December 3rd

1963 The Beatles record "I Want to Hold Your Hand" at EMI Studios in London

1967 "Hair" premieres on Broadway

1975 1st Space Shuttle main engine test at National Space Tech Labs, Miss

1990 Green Day singer Billie Joe Armstrong drops out of school to pursue a career in music

2008 Iran's attempt to create the world's largest sandwich (1,500 metres) fails when crowds eat it before it can be measured

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3 | Funny 1 | Informative 4


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (18/10/20)

No birthdays again?????? Have a super duper Sunday Ecigssa family, take care enjoy your day safe travels

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO (18/10/20)

Jean-Claude van Damme turns 60
Evelyn Venable, American model and actress (Columbia Pictures logo), born in Cincinnati, Ohio -1913 (d. 1993)


1926 - Chuck Berry [Charles Andersen], American rock n' roll idol, born in St Louis, Missouri (d. 2017)
Have a happy day folks !

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (18/10/20)



Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Chanelr (18/10/20)

Have a lovely Sunday everyone

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 6


----------



## Mzr (18/10/20)

Have lovely Sunday guys and gals

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 4


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (18/10/20)

Happy Non-birthday everybody!!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## hot.chillie35 (18/10/20)

Hope u guys are having a relaxing Sunday...

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1 | Thanks 3


----------



## Resistance (18/10/20)

Happy birthday to those we missed. And I hope everyone had a lekka weekend.

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (19/10/20)

No birthdays again???? Have an awesome start to the new week Ecigssa family , take care enjoy your day and make the most of it

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (19/10/20)

I feel a disturbance in the force..... Happy Monday everybody!!

Reactions: Like 13 | Funny 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Grand Guru (19/10/20)

Happy birthday @moonunit and @P1AY3R and many happy returns!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## alex1501 (19/10/20)

Happy Birthday 
  @moonunit @P1AY3R  


  and have a great day

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## vicTor (19/10/20)

happy birthday

@moonunit 
@P1AY3R

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (19/10/20)

Happy Birthday!!!

@moonunit
@P1AY3R

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Chanelr (19/10/20)

Happy birthday
@moonunit
@P1AY3R
Hope you have a great day

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Stranger (19/10/20)

Many happy returns for a happy Monday

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (19/10/20)

Happy happy @moonunit & @P1AY3R!

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## THE REAPER (19/10/20)

Happy birthday
@moonunit
@P1AY3R
Have a great day.

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## P1AY3R (19/10/20)

Thanks guys! It’s the brig 4 0 .... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 8


----------



## ddk1979 (19/10/20)

@moonunit
@P1AY3R
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Stranger (19/10/20)

P1AY3R said:


> Thanks guys! It’s the brig 4 0



Congratulations, now you can add to your worries.

Eyebrow dandruff
Grey pubes
Man boobs
hemorrhoids

.... and why did I go in the kitchen ?

Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (19/10/20)

Happy birthday to:

@moonunit
@P1AY3R

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (19/10/20)

Happy birthday 
@moonunit 
@P1AY3R 
I hope you guys had an awesome day and may you have an even better evening take care all the best and many happy returns of the day

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Hooked (19/10/20)

I''m rather concerned that forumites found birthdays, but @Dubz didn't post them. Are you OK @Dubz?

Reactions: Like 9 | Agree 6


----------



## Room Fogger (19/10/20)

Happy Birthday 
@moonunit 
@P1AY3R 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Resistance (19/10/20)

Happy Birthday
@moonunit
@P1AY3R 
Have an Awesome Birthday!!!

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Grand Guru (20/10/20)

Happy Birthday @AKS and @arnodup. I hope you have a wonderful day!

Reactions: Like 15 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (20/10/20)

Happy birthday 
@AKS 
@arnodup 
Have an awesome day guys many happy returns of the day take care enjoy

Reactions: Like 14 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (20/10/20)

Happy Birthday!

@AKS
@arnodup

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (20/10/20)

happy birthday

@AKS
@arnodup

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (20/10/20)

Happy Happy @arnodup ! And a special Happy Birthday to @AKS , may it be an awesome day for you bud!

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## THE REAPER (20/10/20)

Happy Birthday 
@AKS 
@arnodup 
Hope you guys have a awesome day ahead and tons of vape mail.

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (20/10/20)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@AKS 
@arnodup


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## AKS (20/10/20)

Thanks for the wishes you lot,guys and dolls!
What a warm and lovely place this is.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 12


----------



## alex1501 (20/10/20)

Happy Birthday @AKS @arnodup 


and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (20/10/20)

Happy Birthday 
@AKS 
@arnodup 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (20/10/20)

Happeeeee Birtdayyyyyy!!!!!

@AKS
@arnodup 

Hope it Rocks!!!!

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (20/10/20)

@AKS
@arnodup

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (20/10/20)

Happy Birthday

@AKS
@arnodup

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (20/10/20)

Happy birthday to
@AKS -a forum regular - enjoy it!
@arnodup
Happy Tuesday too.

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## CashKat88 (20/10/20)

@AKS 
@arnodup 
HAPPY BIRTHDAY
Have a awesome day guys.

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (20/10/20)

@Humbolt 
@AKS
@arnodup
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr (20/10/20)

Happy Birthday
@AKS
@arnodup

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mzr (20/10/20)

Happy belated birthday to @moonunit and @P1AY3R and a Happy birthday to @AKS and @arnodup

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (20/10/20)

Aaah @Humbolt tried to sneak his Birthday passed us! Almost 40 bud, time to embrace the grey hairs! Happy happy!

Reactions: Like 15 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## ePiPhAnY (20/10/20)

Hey @AKS, @arnodup and @Humbolt !

Happy Birthday guys. Hope you are having a good one

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 2


----------



## hot.chillie35 (20/10/20)

Happy Birthday

@AKS
@arnodup

Hope u guys had a good one!

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (20/10/20)

Happy Birthday
@AKS extra candles to you bro!
@arnodup







Have an Awesome Birthday!!!

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (21/10/20)

Happy birthday @Moerse Rooikat. I hope you have a wonderful day!

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## vicTor (21/10/20)

happy birthday

@Moerse Rooikat

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## AKS (21/10/20)

Hey there...



Happy birthday @Moerse Rooikat ,have a good one!

Reactions: Like 14 | Winner 2


----------



## THE REAPER (21/10/20)

Happy Birthday
@Moerse Rooikat 
Hope you have a awesome day an many more years to come.

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (21/10/20)

Happy birthday 
@Moerse Rooikat 
have a wacky and wonderful Wednesday ahead take care many happy returns of the day enjoy

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (21/10/20)

Happy Birthday!!!!!

@Moerse Rooikat 

Hope you get spoiled rotten today!

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## Room Fogger (21/10/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Moerse Rooikat 
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## NOOB (21/10/20)

Happy birthday 
@Moerse Rooikat 
Hope you have great day!

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## alex1501 (21/10/20)

Happy Birthday  
   @Moerse Rooikat   


and have a great day

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## Kuhlkatz (21/10/20)

Happy Birthday @Moerse Rooikat , @Seanpta and @takes 

Wishing all you guys a great day !

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (21/10/20)

Happy Happy bud! Hope you have an amazing day @Moerse Rooikat !

Reactions: Like 17 | Winner 1


----------



## SAVaper (21/10/20)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Moerse Rooikat


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Chanelr (21/10/20)

Happy Birthday
@Moerse Rooikat 
@Seanpta 
@takes 
Hope you all have a great day

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## Willyza (21/10/20)

@Moerse Rooikat
@Seanpta
@takes

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (21/10/20)

Happy Birthday @Moerse Rooikat

Reactions: Like 16 | Winner 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (21/10/20)

Happy Birthday

@Seanpta
@takes

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (21/10/20)

HaPpY bIrThDaY!!!!!

@Seanpta
@takes 

HaVe A gReAt DaY!!!

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## Stranger (21/10/20)

many happy returns.

Reactions: Like 12 | Funny 2


----------



## AKS (21/10/20)

Happy birthday @takes and @Seanpta

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## ARYANTO (21/10/20)

Happy Birthday
@Moerse Rooikat
@Seanpta
@takes
Enjoy the day !

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## ePiPhAnY (21/10/20)

Happy happy birthday @Moerse Rooikat, @takes and @Seanpta !

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (21/10/20)

thank you all

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 13


----------



## ddk1979 (21/10/20)

@Moerse Rooikat
@Seanpta
@takes
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Mzr (21/10/20)

Happy birthday to you 
@Moerse Rooikat
@takes @Seanpta

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Resistance (21/10/20)

Happy Birthday
@Moerse Rooikat
@Seanpta
@takes
Have an Awesome Day!!!

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## THE REAPER (21/10/20)

Happy Birthday
@Seanpta
@takes
Hope you enjoy this day to the max.

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## vicTor (21/10/20)

happy birthday

@Seanpta
@takes

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (21/10/20)

Happy Birthday
@Seanpta
@takes
hope you guys had a fantastic day and may you guys have an even better evening party hard , eat lots and vape out the town

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## SAVaper (22/10/20)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Seanpta
@takes


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (22/10/20)

Can’t see any birthday last for today ... have an awesome day day Ecigssa family take care travel safely ... do I smell Friday already???? The weekend is almost here

Reactions: Like 13 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (22/10/20)

@Dubz hasn't posted birthdays since 15 Oct and I'm really concerned. Perhaps he's on holiday, but then surely he would have said that he'll be away? If anyone knows him personally could they contact him just to check if he's OK? Or perhaps @admin could, as they would surely have contact details. 

I'm not asking him for a reason as to why he's not posting. I just want to know that he's OK.

Reactions: Like 10 | Agree 4


----------



## Grand Guru (22/10/20)

Have a wonderful day everyone and many happy clouds!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## SAVaper (22/10/20)

Hooked said:


> @Dubz hasn't posted birthdays since 15 Oct and I'm really concerned. Perhaps he's on holiday, but then surely he would have said that he'll be away? If anyone knows him personally could they contact him just to check if he's OK? Or perhaps @admin could, as they would surely have contact details.
> 
> I'm not asking him for a reason as to why he's not posting. I just want to know that he's OK.


I agree.
We miss his post first thing in the morning and we would like to know that he is ok. 

Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10 | Agree 4


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (22/10/20)

Happy Be-Donderdag everybody!!!! Hope its a good one!!

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 1


----------



## NOOB (22/10/20)

Wishing you all a fantastic Thursday. Light a braai fire, have a dop, and vape on!!!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Stranger (22/10/20)

Today

1797
October 22
*First parachute jump is made over Paris*

Leonardo da Vinci conceived the idea of the parachute in his writings, and the Frenchman Louis-Sebastien Lenormand fashioned a kind of parachute out of two umbrellas and jumped from a tree in 1783, but André-Jacques Garnerin was the first to design and test parachutes capable of slowing a man’s fall from a high altitude.

Garnerin first conceived of the possibility of using air resistance to slow an individual’s fall from a high altitude while a prisoner during the French Revolution. Although he never employed a parachute to escape from the high ramparts of the Hungarian prison where he spent three years, Garnerin never lost interest in the concept of the parachute. In 1797, he completed his first parachute, a canopy 23 feet in diameter and attached to a basket with suspension lines.

On October 22, 1797, Garnerin attached the parachute to a hydrogen balloon and ascended to an altitude of 3,200 feet. He then clambered into the basket and severed the parachute from the balloon. As he failed to include an air vent at the top of the prototype, Garnerin oscillated wildly in his descent, but he landed shaken but unhurt half a mile from the balloon’s takeoff site. In 1799, Garnerin’s wife, Jeanne-Genevieve, became the first female parachutist. In 1802, Garnerin made a spectacular jump from 8,000 feet during an exhibition in England. He died in a balloon accident in 1823 while preparing to test a new parachute.

Brave buggers

Duuuhh, gud moaning evione. Today I wull throw my whole bodi from a ballun and opefuly float guntly to the grund.

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 2


----------



## ddk1979 (22/10/20)

@emelybrown 
@Ryan69 
@Satans_Stick 
@TheBadMadMan 
@veecee 
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Stranger (22/10/20)

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ddk1979 (22/10/20)

@Yuvir Punwasi
@Hooked
@Grand Guru
@SAVaper
@DarthBranMuffin
@NOOB

Firstly, it is a bit troubling that @Dubz seems to have disappeared without a trace. I sincerely hope that he is ok.

Regarding the birthday wishes, the best way to check is to select the "Members" tab right at the top of the home page (on the left) and open that page.
Scrolling down on the new page, you will see a "Today's Birthdays" list on the right of the page.
As far as I could determine, it lists the birthdays of people who have been active on the forum within the last 6 months or so.

@Dubz would select only people who have been active within the last month or so.

I'm a little more forgiving and select people who have been active within the last 3 months (hopefully encouraging them to return/stick around on the forum).

.

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1 | Winner 5


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (22/10/20)

Happy Birthday to you all!!!

@emelybrown
@Ryan69
@Satans_Stick
@TheBadMadMan
@veecee 

Have a great day!!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Room Fogger (22/10/20)

Happy birthday 
@emelybrown 
@Ryan69 
@Satans_Stick 
@TheBadMadMan 
@veecee 
 Wishes for a great day

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Mzr (22/10/20)

Happy birthday to you 
@emelybrown 
@Ryan69
@Satans_Stick
@TheBadMadMan
@veecee

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## AKS (22/10/20)

Happy happy birthday you lot:
@emelybrown 
@Ryan69 
@Satans_Stick 
@TheBadMadMan 
@veecee

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## THE REAPER (22/10/20)

Happy Birthday 
@emelybrown
@Ryan69
@Satans_Stick
@TheBadMadMan
@veecee
Hope you all enjoy your day.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## NOOB (22/10/20)

ddk1979 said:


> @Yuvir Punwasi
> @Hooked
> @Grand Guru
> @SAVaper
> ...



Thanks for the info @ddk1979 

I noticed that @Dubz has become fairly quiet of late and like you said, I hope all is well.

Reactions: Like 12 | Agree 2


----------



## Resistance (22/10/20)

@emelybrown
@Ryan69
@Satans_Stick
@TheBadMadMan
@veecee
Hope your Birthday was super.
Happy Birthday!!!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## vicTor (23/10/20)

happy birthday

@emelybrown
@Ryan69
@Satans_Stick
@TheBadMadMan
@veecee

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Grand Guru (23/10/20)

Happy birthday @00Mp03n and many happy returns!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Room Fogger (23/10/20)

Happy birthday 
@00Mp03n 
 Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## ARYANTO (23/10/20)

@00Mp03n - Happy birthday ,happy Friday 
and many happy returns!

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (23/10/20)

Happy Birthday @00Mp03n !!!!!

Hope its a great day!!!

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## alex1501 (23/10/20)

Happy Birthday 
  @00Mp03n  


and have a great day

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## vicTor (23/10/20)

happy birthday

@00Mp03n

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## THE REAPER (23/10/20)

Happy Birthday
@00Mp03n 
Hope you have a great day. Happy friday to all.

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (23/10/20)

Happy birthday @00Mp03n have a fantastic day ahead , many happy returns of the day... and have an fabulous Friday Ecigssa family the weekend is finally here take care peeps safe travels and be super awesome as always

Reactions: Like 13 | Winner 1


----------



## SAVaper (23/10/20)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@00Mp03n


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (23/10/20)

happy belated birthday

@emelybrown
@Ryan69
@Satans_Stick
@TheBadMadMan
@veecee
I hope you guys had a blast sorry for the late response guys ... I was delayed

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## NOOB (23/10/20)

Happy birthday
@00Mp03n 
Hope you have a great day.

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (23/10/20)

Happy Birthday @00Mp03n

Reactions: Like 14 | Winner 1


----------



## AKS (23/10/20)

Happy happy,@00Mp03n 
Have a lovely birthday!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Chanelr (23/10/20)

Happy birthday @00Mp03n

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Stranger (23/10/20)

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (23/10/20)

Lekker lekker @00Mp03n! Mag dit 'n bevange dag wees!

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Mzr (23/10/20)

Happy birthday @00Mp03n hope you have an awesome one further

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## ddk1979 (23/10/20)

@00Mp03n
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## 00Mp03n (23/10/20)

Thank you all for the birthday wishes, you guys rock and are a exceptional group of people 

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 12


----------



## Resistance (23/10/20)

Happy Birthday
@00Mp03n
Have an Awesome Birthday!!!

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Grand Guru (24/10/20)

Happy Birthday @haCid!

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## AKS (24/10/20)

Happy happy birthday to you, @haCid 
Have a good & happy day.

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## alex1501 (24/10/20)

Happy Birthday
  @haCid  


and have a great day

Reactions: Like 18


----------



## THE REAPER (24/10/20)

Happy Birthday
@haCid!
Have a great day.

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## vicTor (24/10/20)

happy birthday

@haCid

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (24/10/20)

Happy Birthday @haCid!

Reactions: Like 18


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (24/10/20)

Happy birthday 
@haCid 
Have a great day ahead take care many happy returns of the day

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (24/10/20)

Happy Birthday!!!

@haCid 

You just knew how to pick it this year being Saturday and all!!!!

Reactions: Like 18


----------



## ARYANTO (24/10/20)

Happy Birthday
@haCid!
ENJOY.

Reactions: Like 18


----------



## SAVaper (24/10/20)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@haCid 

Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 18


----------



## NOOB (24/10/20)

Happy birthday 
@haCid 
Hope you have a fantastic day!

Reactions: Like 18


----------



## ePiPhAnY (24/10/20)

Happy Birthday
@haCid




Have a great day fellow forumites

Reactions: Like 15 | Winner 1


----------



## Mzr (24/10/20)

Happy birthday to you @haCid


Hope you have super awesome day further

Reactions: Like 18


----------



## Room Fogger (24/10/20)

Happy Birthday 
@haCid 
 Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 18


----------



## ddk1979 (24/10/20)

@haCid
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 18


----------



## Resistance (24/10/20)

Happy Birthday
@haCid
Have an Awesome Birthday!!!

Reactions: Like 18


----------



## Grand Guru (25/10/20)

Happy Birthday @Greyz. I hope you have a blessed day!

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## AKS (25/10/20)

Happy birthday to you @Greyz 
Have a good day and a great year.

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (25/10/20)

Happy Birthday!!!!

@Greyz

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (25/10/20)

Happy birthday 
@Greyz 
Have a super duper Sunday, take care enjoy your day many happy returns of the day haven’t seen you in ages bud ... all the best

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Room Fogger (25/10/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Greyz
 Have a great day! 

Just a little footnote of thanks to this guy, he gifted me a big sample bottle of Obsidian many moons ago and was the reason I started trying Tobacco flavors. That initial goodwill is making sure I still have it in rotation for special occasions today, and today I’m vaping some in his honor for his birthday.

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (25/10/20)

Happy Birthday @Greyz

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## SAVaper (25/10/20)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Greyz 

Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## vicTor (25/10/20)

happy birthday

@Greyz

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## alex1501 (25/10/20)

Happy Birthday
   @Greyz   


 and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## THE REAPER (25/10/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Greyz
Hope you have an awesome day ahead.

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## ARYANTO (25/10/20)

Happy birthday to: @Greyz
ENJOY!

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Willyza (25/10/20)

@Greyz

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## ddk1979 (25/10/20)

@Greyz
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Mzr (25/10/20)

To you @Greyz have a awesome day further

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## NOOB (26/10/20)

Happy birthday
@Ashleyb 
@Jasmanx 
@LeislB 
@Seanis76 
Hope you guys have a great day filled will spoils and clouds.

Reactions: Like 17 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (26/10/20)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Ashleyb 
@Jasmanx 
@LeislB 
@Seanis76


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 17 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (26/10/20)

Happy birthday 
@Ashleyb
@Jasmanx
@LeislB 
@Seanis76
 Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 17 | Thanks 1


----------



## THE REAPER (26/10/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Ashleyb
@Jasmanx
@LeislB
@Seanis76 
Hope you all have one great day and lots of vape mail.

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (26/10/20)

Happy birthday

@Ashleyb
@Jasmanx
@Seanis76

Have an awesome day guys!

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Grand Guru (26/10/20)

Happy birthday @Ashleyb @Jasmanx @LeislB and @Seanis76. I hope you all have a wonderful day!

Reactions: Like 17 | Thanks 1


----------



## ePiPhAnY (26/10/20)

Here's wishing @Ashleyb, @Jasmanx, @LeislB and @Seanis76 *Happy Birthday*.



Have a great day everyone

Reactions: Like 17 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (26/10/20)

Happy birthday @LeislB!

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (26/10/20)

happy birthday

@Ashleyb
@Jasmanx
@LeislB
@Seanis76

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr (26/10/20)

Happy birthday
@Ashleyb
@Jasmanx
@LeislB
@Seanis76 
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 17 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (26/10/20)

Good morning and Happy Birthday!!!

@Ashleyb
@Jasmanx
@LeislB
@Seanis76 

Hope it is an amazing day for all of you!!!!

Reactions: Like 17 | Thanks 1


----------



## alex1501 (26/10/20)

Happy Birthday 
   @LeislB @Seanis76   


   @Ashleyb @Jasmanx   
and have a great day

Reactions: Like 17 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (26/10/20)

Happy Birthday

@Ashleyb
@Jasmanx
@LeislB
@Seanis76

Reactions: Like 17 | Thanks 1


----------



## AKS (26/10/20)

Happy happy birthday to you
@Ashleyb
@Jasmanx
@Seanis76 ,and have an extra special day @LeislB !

Reactions: Like 18 | Winner 1


----------



## Mzr (26/10/20)

Happy birthday to you 
@LeislB
@Seanis76
@Jasmanx
@Ashleyb


Hope you all have an awesome day further

Reactions: Like 18 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (26/10/20)

@Ashleyb
@Jasmanx
@LeislB
@Seanis76
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 18 | Thanks 1


----------



## LeislB (26/10/20)

Thank you everyone and happy birthday to my vaping twins!

@Ashleyb
@Jasmanx
@Seanis76

I got an awesome prezzie from my husband who clearly doesn't vape

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 10 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO (26/10/20)

@LeislB [Hope you had an awesome day - wishing you many more] 
@Seanis76
@Jasmanx
@Ashleyb
Congratulations to you all !

Reactions: Like 18 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (26/10/20)

Happy belated Birthday @Greyz hope you had an Awesome day!!!



And Happy Birthday
@Ashleyb
@Jasmanx
@LeislB
@Seanis76
Hope you have an Awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 18 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (26/10/20)

Happy Birthday
@Ashleyb
@Jasmanx
@LeislB
@Seanis76
I hope you guys had an awesome day many happy returns of the day and have an even more marvelous evening

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## LeislB (26/10/20)

Just to clear up my photo, it's not a homogenizer, it's a little box with money in it to go towards a homogenizer. Some ofy whatsapp friends said it looks dodgy so thought I should explain a bit more lol! 
Thank you all for all the messages!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 7


----------



## Grand Guru (27/10/20)



Reactions: Like 17 | Winner 2


----------



## NOOB (27/10/20)

Happy birthday
@JoeM 
@momoe 
@Nisb 
@TahirM 
@volcom27101982 
@Zaidieboi 
Hope you guys have a fantastic day with spoils aplenty!!

Reactions: Like 19


----------



## Room Fogger (27/10/20)

Happy birthday 
@JoeM 
@momoe 
@Nisb 
@TahirM 
@volcom27101982 
@Zaidieboi 
 Hope you guys have a Great day!

Reactions: Like 19


----------



## THE REAPER (27/10/20)

Happy Birthday 
@JoeM
@momoe
@Nisb
@TahirM
@volcom27101982
@Zaidieboi
Have a awesome day and enjoy it to the max.

Reactions: Like 19


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (27/10/20)

Happy Birthday on this lovely Tuesday!!!!

@JoeM
@momoe
@Nisb
@TahirM
@volcom27101982
@Zaidieboi

Hope your day is filled with prezzies, cake, fun, cake, relaxing, cake... and some more cake!

Reactions: Like 19


----------



## vicTor (27/10/20)

happy birthday

@JoeM
@momoe
@Nisb
@TahirM
@volcom27101982
@Zaidieboi

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## AKS (27/10/20)

Happy happy birthday to all of you, 
@JoeM 
@momoe 
@Nisb 
@TahirM 
@volcom27101982 
@Zaidieboi

Have a great day and a fantastic year.

Reactions: Like 19


----------



## SAVaper (27/10/20)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@JoeM 
@momoe 
@Nisb 
@TahirM 
@volcom27101982 
@Zaidieboi


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 19


----------



## ddk1979 (27/10/20)

@JoeM
@momoe
@Nisb
@TahirM
@volcom27101982
@Zaidieboi
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 19


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (27/10/20)

Happy birthday

@JoeM
@momoe
@Nisb
@TahirM
@volcom27101982
@Zaidieboi

Reactions: Like 19


----------



## alex1501 (27/10/20)

Happy birthday  
   @volcom27101982 @Nisb @JoeM   


   @momoe @TahirM @Zaidieboi

Reactions: Like 19


----------



## Chanelr (27/10/20)

Happy birthday
@JoeM
@momoe
@Nisb
@TahirM
@volcom27101982
@Zaidieboi

Reactions: Like 19


----------



## Stranger (27/10/20)

Today, you can be like 






Many happy returns.

Reactions: Like 18


----------



## ePiPhAnY (27/10/20)

Happy Birthday

@JoeM
@momoe
@Nisb
@TahirM
@volcom27101982
@Zaidieboi



Wishing you a day filled with happiness and a year filled with joy.

Reactions: Like 19


----------



## KarlDP (27/10/20)

Good morning and a very happy birthday to

@JoeM
@momoe
@Nisb
@TahirM
@volcom27101982
@Zaidieboi

Hope you all have an amazing day

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## ARYANTO (27/10/20)

Happy Birthday to:
@JoeM 
@momoe 
@Nisb 
@TahirM 
@Zaidieboi 
@volcom27101982

Reactions: Like 19


----------



## Mzr (27/10/20)

Happy birthday to you
@JoeM 
@momoe 
@Nisb 
@TahirM 
@Zaidieboi 
@volcom27101982

Reactions: Like 19


----------



## Zaidieboi (27/10/20)

thank you everyone !

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 11


----------



## LeislB (27/10/20)

Bumper born day today! Happy birthday to everyone celebrating!

Reactions: Like 18


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (27/10/20)

Happy birthday

@JoeM
@momoe
@Nisb
@TahirM
@volcom27101982
@Zaidieboi

Hope you guys got spoilt enough today and may you have an even better evening many happy returns of the day

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Resistance (27/10/20)

Happy Birthday
@JoeM
@momoe
@Nisb
@TahirM
@volcom27101982
@Zaidieboi
Have an Awesome Birthday!!!

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## Willyza (27/10/20)

@JoeM
@momoe
@Nisb
@TahirM
@volcom27101982
@Zaidieboi

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## Grand Guru (28/10/20)

Happy Birthday @Steven Xhype. I hope you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## vicTor (28/10/20)

happy birthday

@Steven Xhype

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (28/10/20)

Happppeeee Bifffffday!!!!

@Steven Xhype 

Hope it rocks!!!

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## THE REAPER (28/10/20)

Happy Birthday
@Steven Xhype
Hope you have an great day.

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## AKS (28/10/20)

Have a happy birthday @Steven Xhype and a great year.

Reactions: Like 18


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (28/10/20)

Happy birthday 
@Steven Xhype 
Hope you have an awesome day ahead many happy returns of the day take care enjoy

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## SAVaper (28/10/20)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Steven Xhype


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 18


----------



## NOOB (28/10/20)

Happy birthday
@Steven Xhype
Hope you have a fantastic day.

Reactions: Like 18


----------



## ePiPhAnY (28/10/20)

*HaPpY BirThdAy *
@Steven Xhype
Hope you have a wonderful day !!

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (28/10/20)

Happy birthday @Steven Xhype

Reactions: Like 18


----------



## Chanelr (28/10/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Steven Xhype
Hope you have a great day

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## alex1501 (28/10/20)

Happy Birthday 
  @Steven Xhype  


 and have a great day

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## Mzr (28/10/20)

Happy birthday to you @Steven Xhype hope you have a awesome day further

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## Willyza (28/10/20)

@Steven Xhype

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## Stranger (28/10/20)

Many happy returns @Steven Xhype

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## ddk1979 (28/10/20)

@Steven Xhype
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## ARYANTO (28/10/20)

Better late than never 
Happy birthday to : @Steven Xhype

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## Resistance (28/10/20)

Happy Birthday
@Steven Xhype 
Hope you have an Awesome Birthday!!!

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## hot.chillie35 (28/10/20)

Happy Birthday

@Steven Xhype

Hope you had a super fantastic day.

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## alex1501 (29/10/20)

Happy Birthday @spiv   


  and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## NOOB (29/10/20)

Happy birthday 
@spiv 
Hope you have a great day.

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## SAVaper (29/10/20)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@spiv


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (29/10/20)

Happy birthday 
@spiv 
Have an awesome day ahead, many happy returns of the day take care and party hard

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (29/10/20)

Happy Birthday @spiv

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## AKS (29/10/20)

Happy birthday @spiv !
Have a good one.

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Grand Guru (29/10/20)

Happy birthday @spiv and many happy returns!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## THE REAPER (29/10/20)

Happy Birthday
@spiv 
Hope you have a great day.

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## ARYANTO (29/10/20)

@spiv - happy Thursday birthday 
Enjoy your day !

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (29/10/20)

Happy Birthday!!!

@spiv 

Have an awesome day!!!!!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Chanelr (29/10/20)

Happy Birthday 
@spiv
Hope you have a great day

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## vicTor (29/10/20)

happy birthday

@spiv

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Room Fogger (29/10/20)

Happy birthday 
@spiv 
 Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Steven Xhype (29/10/20)

thanks to everyone for the wishes much appreciated

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 7


----------



## Mzr (29/10/20)

Happy birthday to you @spiv wishing you an awesome day

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Stranger (29/10/20)

Many happy returns @spiv

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ddk1979 (29/10/20)

@spiv
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Willyza (29/10/20)

@spiv

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Resistance (29/10/20)

Happy Birthday @spiv. Have an Awesome Day!!!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Grand Guru (30/10/20)

Happy Birthday @Kaosfury and @Ankia. I hope you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Resistance (30/10/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Kaosfury 
@Ankia 
Have an Awesome Birthday!!!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (30/10/20)

Happy birthday 
@Kaosfury 
@Ankia 
Have a fantastically awesome day guys may you have plenty of great wishes and many happy returns of the day take care eat lots and have a blast ... to the Ecigssa family, we can finally smell the weekend guys I hope you guys have a super fantastic day and let’s get this weekend started

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## SAVaper (30/10/20)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Kaosfury 
@Ankia


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (30/10/20)

Happy Birthday!!!

Happy Friday!!!!

Happy Weekend!!!

@Kaosfury
@Ankia 

Have fun!!!!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## NOOB (30/10/20)

Happy birthday 
@Kaosfury
@Ankia
Hope you guys have a fantastic day.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (30/10/20)

Happy Birthday

@Kaosfury
@Ankia

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Willyza (30/10/20)

@Kaosfury
@Ankia

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## alex1501 (30/10/20)

Happy Birthday 
   @Kaosfury @Ankia   


and have a great day

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Room Fogger (30/10/20)

Happy birthday 
@Kaosfury
@Ankia
 Hope you have a great day!

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## THE REAPER (30/10/20)

Happy Birthday
@Kaosfury
@Ankia
Have a great day.

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## vicTor (30/10/20)

happy birthday

@Kaosfury
@Ankia

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Stranger (30/10/20)

Friday birthdays be like






Many happy returns.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Mzr (30/10/20)

Happy birthday to you 
@Kaosfury
@Ankia
May you both have a awesome weekend of celebration

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## ddk1979 (30/10/20)

@Ankia
@Kaosfury
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## ARYANTO (30/10/20)

Happy Birthday
@Kaosfury
@Ankia

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Hooked (31/10/20)

Happy birthday @Friep! Wishing you a wonderful day and year!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Grand Guru (31/10/20)

Happy Birthday @Friep and @BurnerRSA and many happy returns!

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (31/10/20)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Friep
@BurnerRSA


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (31/10/20)

happy birthday

@Friep 
@BurnerRSA

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## alex1501 (31/10/20)

Happy Birthday 
   @Friep @BurnerRSA   


and have a great day

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (31/10/20)

@Friep
@BurnerRSA

Reactions: Like 14 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## AKS (31/10/20)

Happpy birthday to @Friep &
@BurnerRSA ,and happy belated to @Kaosfury
@Ankia
Boatloads of blessings to all of you!

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (31/10/20)

Happy Birthday!!!

@Friep 
@BurnerRSA 

Wishing you a memorable day full of happiness and vapemail!!!

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## NOOB (31/10/20)

Morning all. Happy birthday
@Friep
@BurnerRSA
Hope everyone has a fantastic day filled with blessings, braai's, a dop or two and a delicious vape!

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (31/10/20)

@Friep
@BurnerRSA
@mildly.inked 
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 2


----------



## ddk1979 (31/10/20)

@Grand Guru , you missed @mildly.inked 's birthday today

.

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (31/10/20)

Happy Birthday

@Friep
@BurnerRSA

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## THE REAPER (31/10/20)

Happy Birthday
@Friep
@BurnerRSA
Hope you have an awesome day.

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mzr (31/10/20)

Happy birthday to you @Friep, @BurnerRSA and @mildly.inked


May you all have a lekker day

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 2


----------



## Grand Guru (31/10/20)

ddk1979 said:


> @Grand Guru , you missed @mildly.inked 's birthday today
> 
> .


I'm using an iPad so I can only see a limited number of members birthdays for some reason. It must be the mobile site design.

Reactions: Like 10 | Agree 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (31/10/20)

Grand Guru said:


> I'm using an iPad so I can only see a limited number of members birthdays for some reason. It must be the mobile site design.


The birthday list on the main page unfortunately shows only 20 of ALL registered members, even if they had no activity since registering as members. On this list the ones that matter most are cut off to the end of the list if there are more than 20 sharing a birthday, as it's listed in alphbetical order.
The best view to use is the one on the Members page. This shows only members that were active within the last couple of months, so will have a better chance of providing a proper birthday list without cutting off the active ones that matter most.

Reactions: Like 9 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Kuhlkatz (31/10/20)

On that note..
 Happy Birthday @Friep , @BurnerRSA and @mildly.inked 

Hope you all have an awesome day. Only the best wishes for your year ahead !

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (31/10/20)

Happy Birthday
@Friep
@BurnerRSA
@mildly.inked
Have an awesome day ahead guys and many happy returns of the day

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (31/10/20)

Happy Birthday
@BurnerRSA
@mildly.inked 
And extra candles to you 
@Friep

Have an Awesome Birthday!!!

Reactions: Like 14 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## THE REAPER (31/10/20)

Happy Birthday
@mildly.inked 
Hope you have a great day.

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (31/10/20)

Happy Birthday @mildly.inked!!! Sorry we missed you earlier today, but hope it was still an awesome day for you too!!!

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (31/10/20)

Happy Birthday 
@BurnerRSA
@mildly.inked 
@Friep
 Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (31/10/20)

Resistance said:


> Happy Birthday
> @BurnerRSA
> @mildly.inked
> And extra candles to you
> ...


Not sure how he would take it

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (31/10/20)

Grand Guru said:


> Not sure how he would take it


I had to say coiling tools ,bliksem!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 8


----------



## vicTor (31/10/20)

happy birthday

@mildly.inked

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (1/11/20)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@mildly.inked


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (1/11/20)

Happy birthday to @mildly.inked

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## AKS (1/11/20)

Have/Hope you had a happy birthday there @mildly.inked 
May good fortune become a bore in the coming year.

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (1/11/20)

I hope all’s well with you guys have a super duper Sunday ahead take care have an awesome day safe travels guys and girls

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (1/11/20)



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 9


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (1/11/20)

Happy Sunday everyone!!! Tomorrow we start it all over again!!!!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## mildly.inked (1/11/20)

Thanks for all the wishes guys, it was epic!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 8


----------



## Grand Guru (2/11/20)

Happy Birthday @bny69 @Hoosain @Rashid Essop Moosa and @Safz_b

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Willyza (2/11/20)

@bny69 
@Hoosain 
@Rashid Essop Moosa 
@Safz_b

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## alex1501 (2/11/20)

Happy Birthday @bny69 @Hoosain 
    @Rashid Essop Moosa @Safz_b    


   and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## NOOB (2/11/20)

Happy birthday
@bny69
@Hoosain
@Rashid Essop Moosa
@Safz_b 
Hope you have a great day!

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## Room Fogger (2/11/20)

Happy birthday 
@bny69
@Hoosain
@Rashid Essop Moosa
@Safz_b 
 Hope you have a great day!

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (2/11/20)

Happy birthday
@bny69
@Hoosain
@Rashid Essop Moosa
@Safz_b
have an awesome day ahead take care and many happy returns of the day, enjoyand have a great start to the new week Ecigssa family take care and safe travels

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## KarlDP (2/11/20)

A very happy birthday to

@bny69
@Hoosain
@Rashid Essop Moosa
@Safz_b

Have a great day all.

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (2/11/20)

Happppeeee Biffffday!!!!!

@bny69
@Hoosain
@Rashid Essop Moosa
@Safz_b 

Hope its a rocking Birthday, Monday, start of the week and start of a new year for you!!!!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (2/11/20)

Happy Happy!
@bny69
@Hoosain
@Rashid Essop Moosa
@Safz_b
May it be an amazing day for you all!

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## vicTor (2/11/20)

happy birthday

@bny69
@Hoosain
@Rashid Essop Moosa
@Safz_b

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## SAVaper (2/11/20)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@bny69
@Hoosain
@Rashid Essop Moosa
@Safz_b


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## Mzr (2/11/20)

Happy birthday to you 
@bny69
@Hoosain
@Rashid Essop Moosa
@Safz_b

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## AKS (2/11/20)

Happy happy birthday to you guys!
@bny69 
@Hoosain 
@Rashid Essop Moosa 
@Safz_b ,have a great day and best wishes for a fantastic year ahead.

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## hot.chillie35 (2/11/20)

Happy birthday

@bny69
@Hoosain
@Rashid Essop Moosa
@Safz_b

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Safz_b (2/11/20)

Thanks for all the birthday wishes!!!!

Reactions: Like 13 | Winner 4


----------



## THE REAPER (2/11/20)

Happy Birthday
@bny69
@Hoosain
@Rashid Essop Moosa
@Safz_b
Have an awesome day.

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (2/11/20)

Happy Birthday

@bny69
@Hoosain
@Rashid Essop Moosa
@Safz_b

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## Stranger (2/11/20)

Many happy returns everyone

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## ddk1979 (2/11/20)

@Hoosain
@Mark121m 
@Rashid Essop Moosa
@Safz_b
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## ARYANTO (2/11/20)

Happy birthday
@bny69
@Hoosain
@Rashid Essop Moosa
@Safz_b
Have a good one !

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## Resistance (2/11/20)

Happy Birthday
@bny69
@Hoosain
@Rashid Essop Moosa
@Safz_b
Have an Awesome Birthday!!!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Grand Guru (3/11/20)

Happy Birthday @SinnerG and many happy returns!

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## SAVaper (3/11/20)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@SinnerG


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## AKS (3/11/20)

Have a happy birthday and a great year @SinnerG .

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Hooked (3/11/20)

Happy birthday @SinnerG !

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## vicTor (3/11/20)

happy birthday

@SinnerG

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## NOOB (3/11/20)

Happy birthday 
@SinnerG
Hope you have a wonderful day with spoils and clouds aplenty!!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (3/11/20)

Happy birthday 
@SinnerG 
I hope you have an awesome day ahead take care many happy returns of the day,enjoy

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Willyza (3/11/20)

@SinnerG

Reactions: Like 15 | Funny 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (3/11/20)

Happy Birthday

@SinnerG

Reactions: Like 14 | Funny 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (3/11/20)

HaPpY bIrThDaY!!!!

@SinnerG 

HaVe A aWeSoMe DaY!!!!

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (3/11/20)

Happy happy @SinnerG !

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Room Fogger (3/11/20)

Happy Birthday 
@SinnerG 
 Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## alex1501 (3/11/20)

Happy Birthday 
   @SinnerG   


  and have a great day

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Mzr (3/11/20)

Happy birthday to you @SinnerG hope you have an awesome day further

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Stranger (3/11/20)

@SinnerG 

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## ARYANTO (3/11/20)

Happy birthday to :
@SinnerG

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## ddk1979 (3/11/20)

@SinnerG
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## THE REAPER (3/11/20)

Happy Birthday
@SinnerG
Hope you have a great day.

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Resistance (3/11/20)

Happy Birthday @SinnerG . Hope you have an Awesome Birthday!!!

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Grand Guru (4/11/20)

Happy Birthday @NaveshM04. I hope you have a wonderful day!

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## AKS (4/11/20)

Happy birthday @NaveshM04 .
Have a great day and a healthy,prosperous year.

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## vicTor (4/11/20)

happy birthday

@NaveshM04

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (4/11/20)

Happy Birthday!!

@NaveshM04 

Hope it is a great day!!!

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Room Fogger (4/11/20)

Happy birthday 
@NaveshM04 
 Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## THE REAPER (4/11/20)

Happy Birthday!!
@NaveshM04 
Hope you have a awesome day ahead.

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## NOOB (4/11/20)

Happy birthday 
@NaveshM04
Hope you have a fantastic day!

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (4/11/20)

Happy Birthday

@NaveshM04

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## alex1501 (4/11/20)

Happy Birthday 
  @NaveshM04   


 and have a great day

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (4/11/20)

Happy birthday 
@NaveshM04 
Have an awesome day ahead take care and many happy returns of the day

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## hot.chillie35 (4/11/20)

Happy Belated Birthday 

@SinnerG 

Hope u had a fantastic day!!!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## hot.chillie35 (4/11/20)

Happy Birthday 

@NaveshM04

Have an awesome one!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (4/11/20)

Happy Happy @NaveshM04 , hope you have a spectacular day!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Willyza (4/11/20)

@NaveshM04

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Stranger (4/11/20)

@NaveshM04

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## SAVaper (4/11/20)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@NaveshM04


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## ARYANTO (4/11/20)

Happy Birthday!!
@NaveshM04
Enjoy !

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## ddk1979 (4/11/20)

@NaveshM04
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Resistance (4/11/20)

@NaveshM04 Happy Birthday. Hope you have an Awesome Birthday!!!

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Grand Guru (5/11/20)

Happy Birthday @Morix @Nischal and @RoSsIkId

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## vicTor (5/11/20)

happy birthday

@Morix 
@Nischal 
@RoSsIkId

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## AKS (5/11/20)

Have a happy vapey birthday @Morix @Nischal and @RoSsIkId .

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (5/11/20)

Happy birthday 
@Morix 
@Nischal 
@RoSsIkId 
Have an awesome day ahead guys many happy returns of the day take care enjoy

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## THE REAPER (5/11/20)

Happy Birthday
@Morix 
@Nischal 
@RoSsIkId
Hope you all have a great day ahead enjoy it to the full.

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (5/11/20)

Happy Thursday... i mean Birthday!!!!

@Morix 
@Nischal 
@RoSsIkId 

Hope it is a spectacular day for you!!

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## alex1501 (5/11/20)

Happy Birthday  
  @Morix @Nischal @RoSsIkId  


 and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (5/11/20)

Happy Happy Gents!

@Morix
@Nischal
@RoSsIkId

Have a lekker Puza-Thursday Birthday!

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## NOOB (5/11/20)

Happy birthday 
@Morix
@Nischal
@RoSsIkId
Hope you guys have a fantastic day.
It's also Thirsty-Thursday, #justsaying!

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## Room Fogger (5/11/20)

Happy birthday 
@Morix
@Nischal
@RoSsIkId
 Hope you guys have a great day.

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (5/11/20)

Happy Birthday

@Morix
@Nischal
@RoSsIkId

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## KarlDP (5/11/20)

Good morning all and a very happy birthday to

@Morix
@Nischal
@RoSsIkId

Have a lekka day further..

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## SAVaper (5/11/20)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Morix 
@Nischal 
@RoSsIkId


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## Willyza (5/11/20)

@Morix
@Nischal
@RoSsIkId

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## hot.chillie35 (5/11/20)

Happy Birthday

@Morix
@Nischal
@RoSsIkId

Have a Super Fantastic Day!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## ARYANTO (5/11/20)

Happy birthday , enjoy .
@Morix
@Nischal
@RoSsIkId

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Resistance (5/11/20)

@Morix
@Nischal
@RoSsIkId
Happy Birthday ,have an Awesome Day!!!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## ddk1979 (5/11/20)

@Morix
@Nischal
@RoSsIkId
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Mzr (5/11/20)

Happy birthday to you
@Morix
@Nischal
@RoSsIkId

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Stranger (5/11/20)

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Grand Guru (6/11/20)

Happy Birthday @Clarissa @MoB16Zah @muhammadmoola @Ryangriffon @Wade McDonald and a special one for @Zah007

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (6/11/20)

Happy Birthday!!!

@Clarissa 
@MoB16Zah 
@muhammadmoola 
@Ryangriffon 
@Wade McDonald 
@Zah007 

Quite a big list for a Friday, hope it is just a big day filled with joy and prezzies and vape mail and cake.... lots of it!!!

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## vicTor (6/11/20)

happy birthday

@Clarissa
@MoB16Zah
@muhammadmoola
@Ryangriffon
@Wade McDonald
@Zah007

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (6/11/20)

Happy Birthday

@Clarissa
@MoB16Zah
@muhammadmoola
@Ryangriffon
@Wade McDonald
@Zah007

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Hooked (6/11/20)

Happy birthday to a very special person , who went out of her way to sort out my confusion, when I started vaping, about which juice to use in which mod - in spite of the fact that I was asking questions about juice which wasn't even their brand!!

You probably don't remember me, but I have never forgotten you!
@Clarissa of Avacare

Reactions: Like 13 | Winner 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (6/11/20)

Happy Birthday

@Clarissa 
@MoB16Zah 
@muhammadmoola 
@Ryangriffon 
@Wade McDonald 
@Zah007 

hope you guys have a fantastic day ahead , with many more happy returns of the day... and have a fabulous Friday and and awesome weekend everyone

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Room Fogger (6/11/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Clarissa
@MoB16Zah
@muhammadmoola
@Ryangriffon
@Wade McDonald
@Zah007
 Hope you have a great day! 
 Special wish for @Ryangriffon , going to get that Limelight Purple Orchid pipe going hopefully for tonight for a bit of action, work dependent, Something I have to thank you for getting me into.!

Reactions: Like 18


----------



## THE REAPER (6/11/20)

Happy Birthday
@Clarissa
@MoB16Zah
@muhammadmoola
@Ryangriffon
@Wade McDonald
@Zah007
Enjoy the day everyone make it a big one its Friday.

Reactions: Like 18


----------



## NOOB (6/11/20)

Happy birthday
@Clarissa
@MoB16Zah
@muhammadmoola
@Ryangriffon
@Wade McDonald
@Zah007
Hope you have a fantastic Friday!

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## ARYANTO (6/11/20)

@Clarissa
@MoB16Zah
@muhammadmoola
@Ryangriffon
@Wade McDonald
@Zah007
HAPPY Friday birthday -blessings for the new year ahead !

Reactions: Like 18


----------



## SAVaper (6/11/20)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Clarissa 
@MoB16Zah 
@muhammadmoola 
@Ryangriffon 
@Wade McDonald 
@Zah007


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 18


----------



## Willyza (6/11/20)

@Clarissa
@MoB16Zah
@muhammadmoola
@Ryangriffon
@Wade McDonald
@Zah007

Reactions: Like 18


----------



## Mzr (6/11/20)

To all those celebrating 
@Clarissa
@MoB16Zah
@muhammadmoola
@Ryangriffon
@Wade McDonald
@Zah007
Wish you all have an awesome day further and everyone else too

Reactions: Like 18


----------



## alex1501 (6/11/20)

Happy Birthday  
  @Clarissa @MoB16Zah @muhammadmoola  


   @Ryangriffon @Wade McDonald @Zah007   
  and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 18


----------



## Stranger (6/11/20)

OOOOhhh enough today for a party







Many happy returns.

Reactions: Like 14 | Funny 1


----------



## Clarissa (6/11/20)

Hooked said:


> Happy birthday to a very special person , who went out of her way to sort out my confusion, when I started vaping, about which juice to use in which mod - in spite of the fact that I was asking questions about juice which wasn't even their brand!!
> 
> You probably don't remember me, but I have never forgotten you!
> @Clarissa of Avacare
> ...


Of course I remember! It was my pleasure.  Thank you so much and thanks to everyone here for the birthday wishes!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 10


----------



## Clarissa (6/11/20)

@MoB16Zah
@muhammadmoola
@Ryangriffon
@Wade McDonald
@Zah007

Happy birthday to my birthday buddies!

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## ddk1979 (6/11/20)

@Clarissa
@MoB16Zah
@muhammadmoola
@Ryangriffon
@Wade McDonald
@Zah007
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 18


----------



## AKS (6/11/20)

Helluva happy birthday to all you fine people,
@Clarissa 
@MoB16Zah 
@muhammadmoola 
@Ryangriffon 
@Wade McDonald 
@Zah007 
Hope your day is joyful and the coming year is healthy.

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (6/11/20)

Happy Happy Birthday Gang!
@Clarissa
@MoB16Zah
@muhammadmoola
@Ryangriffon
@Wade McDonald
@Zah007

Reactions: Like 18


----------



## Resistance (6/11/20)

Happy Birthday
@Clarissa
@MoB16Zah
@muhammadmoola
@Ryangriffon
@Wade McDonald
@Zah007
Have an Awesome Birthday!!!

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Grand Guru (7/11/20)

Happy Birthday @gavin @Leven Naicker @Muchis @SarelD @swisscheese

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## ePiPhAnY (7/11/20)

Hey @gavin, @Leven Naicker, @Muchis, @SarelD & @swisscheese !

Hope you have a very special birthday.
Have a great day guys and vape fam

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## alex1501 (7/11/20)

Happy Birthday  
   @Muchis @gavin @SarelD   


   @Leven Naicker @swisscheese   
  and have a great day

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (7/11/20)

Big Happy Birthday!!!

@gavin 
@Leven Naicker
@Muchis 
@SarelD 
@swisscheese 

Hope it is a rocking Saturday for you all!!!!!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## vicTor (7/11/20)

happy birthday

@gavin
@Leven Naicker
@Muchis
@SarelD
@swisscheese

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Room Fogger (7/11/20)

Happy Birthday 
@gavin
@Leven Naicker
@Muchis
@SarelD
@swisscheese 
 Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (7/11/20)

Happy Birthday 
@gavin 
@Leven Naicker
@Muchis 
@SarelD
@swisscheese 
Have a great and blessed day guys , many happy returns of the day and party on

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ARYANTO (7/11/20)

Happy Birthday to ...
@swisscheese
@gavin
@Leven Naicker
@Muchis
@SarelD 
Have a great day you all.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## THE REAPER (7/11/20)

Happy Birthday
@gavin 
@Leven Naicker
@Muchis 
@SarelD 
@swisscheese 
Have a awesome day everyone.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## NOOB (7/11/20)

Happy birthday 
@gavin
@Leven Naicker
@Muchis
@SarelD
@swisscheese
Hope you have a fantastic Saturday and a wonderful weekend!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Mzr (7/11/20)

Happy Birthday to you 
@gavin
@Leven Naicker
@Muchis
@SarelD
@swisscheese

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## AKS (7/11/20)

Have a very happy birthday,
@gavin
@Leven Naicker
@Muchis
@SarelD
@swisscheese
Here’s to Saturday birthdays!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Muchis (7/11/20)

Thanks everyone!
Love you guys

Sent from my POCO F2 Pro using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 7 | Funny 1


----------



## ddk1979 (7/11/20)

@gavin
@Leven Naicker
@Muchis
@SarelD
@swisscheese
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## hot.chillie35 (7/11/20)

Happy Belated Birthday!

@Clarissa
@MoB16Zah
@muhammadmoola
@Ryangriffon
@Wade McDonald
@Zah007

Hope u guys had a Super Fantastic Day!!!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## hot.chillie35 (7/11/20)

Big Happy Birthday!!!

@gavin
@Leven Naicker
@Muchis
@SarelD
@swisscheese

Have an Awesome Day guys!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Resistance (7/11/20)

Happy Birthday
@gavin
@Leven Naicker
@Muchis
@SarelD
@swisscheese
Have an Awesome Birthday!!!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Grand Guru (8/11/20)

No birthdays today.

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (8/11/20)

Happy Sunday everybody!!!

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (8/11/20)

Happy waterproofing day today, oh sorry, that’s for me

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (8/11/20)

Have a super duper Sunday Ecigssa family take care and have a blessed and chilled out day

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (8/11/20)

Room Fogger said:


> Happy waterproofing day today, oh sorry, that’s for me


You are preventing h20 from entering - my planning involves entering h2o and applying some oil [this technique involves some brewskis/gin] 
Unemployment suits me  Happy Sunday folks , enjoy !

Reactions: Like 8 | Funny 4


----------



## Resistance (8/11/20)

Happy Day guys!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Grand Guru (9/11/20)

Have a wonderful day and a blessed week everyone!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## NOOB (9/11/20)

Have a great day everyone!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ARYANTO (9/11/20)

After a major power outage in JHB yesterday and last night ,even a blue Monday is better than a dark ,stormy Sunday. Have a good one !

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (9/11/20)

Good morning Ecigssa family , I trust everyone had an awesome weekend ... have a marvelous Monday and a fantastic start to the new week travel safely and may we stay blessed.

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (9/11/20)

Happy Birthday @Esheli / World Wonders, oh ye of Table Mountain (and others) juice!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (9/11/20)

Happy Birthday!!

@Esheli 

Hope it is a great day!!!!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## AKS (9/11/20)

A very happy birthday to you @Esheli
Have a fantastic day.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## SAVaper (9/11/20)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Esheli


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Mzr (9/11/20)

Good morning all and a happy birthday to you @Esheli hope you have a awesome day and week further

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ddk1979 (9/11/20)

@Esheli
@HotRod19579 
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## THE REAPER (9/11/20)

Happy Birthday
@Esheli
Hope you have a good one today.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (9/11/20)

Happy happy peeps!
@Esheli
@HotRod19579
Hope it is a beautiful day for you.

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (9/11/20)

Happy Birthday!!!

@HotRod19579 

Have an awesome day!!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Kuhlkatz (9/11/20)

Happy Birthday to @Esheli and @HotRod19579 

Thanks for the killer DIY JuiceCalculator app @HotRod19579 . 

Hope you guys have a great day! Best wishes for the year ahead.

Reactions: Like 14 | Informative 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (9/11/20)

Happy birthday 
@HotRod19579 
@Esheli
Have an awesome day ahead many happy returns of the day

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Stranger (9/11/20)

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## alex1501 (9/11/20)

Happy Birthday  
 @HotRod19579 @Esheli 


   and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Resistance (9/11/20)

Happy Birthday @Esheli and @HotRod19579 
have an Awesome Birthday!!!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## vicTor (9/11/20)

happy birthday

@Esheli
@HotRod19579

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Grand Guru (10/11/20)

No birthdays today.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (10/11/20)

Happy Chooseday everybody!!!!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (10/11/20)

Tuesday marks , 4 days left to the week so let this day fly by and let’s look forward to the weekend .... have an awesome day everyone take care and have a blessed day

Reactions: Like 13 | Funny 1


----------



## SAVaper (10/11/20)

Good morning everyone. Have a great day 

Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## NOOB (10/11/20)

Morning all. Hope everyone has a fantastic day.

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (10/11/20)



Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (10/11/20)

Dr. David Livingstone found by Henry Stanley
On this day in 1871, according to his journal, explorer Henry Stanley greeted David Livingstone, the fellow explorer in search of the source of the Nile River, with the famous words “Dr. Livingstone, I presume?”

The United States Marine Corps was founded when the Continental Congress ordered that two battalions of marines be raised for service during the American Revolution.

Both of these events had a massive impact on how we live today.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Mzr (10/11/20)

Good morning all have an awesome Tuesday

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Resistance (10/11/20)

Greetings to all. Happy Birthday to the Vapers we missed. Have a good day all!

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru (11/11/20)

Happy Birthday @masoodkearns @MR_F @Twincam 16 and a special one to @Rafique. I hope you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (11/11/20)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@masoodkearns
@MR_F 
@Twincam 16 
@Rafique


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 2


----------



## vicTor (11/11/20)

happy birthday

@masoodkearns
@MR_F
@Twincam 16
@Rafique

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 2


----------



## alex1501 (11/11/20)

Happy Birthday 
 @masoodkearns @MR_F 


 @Twincam 16 @Rafique 
and have a great day

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 2


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (11/11/20)

Happy birthday 
@masoodkearns
@MR_F 
@Twincam 16 
@Rafique
Have a wacky and wonderful Wednesday and a super awesome birthday , many happy returns of the day

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 2


----------



## AKS (11/11/20)

A very happy birthday to
@masoodkearns
@MR_F 
@Twincam 16 
@Rafique 
Have a fantastic day and an amazing year!

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 2


----------



## THE REAPER (11/11/20)

Happy Birthday
@masoodkearns
@MR_F
@Twincam 16
@Rafique
Hope every one has a great day.

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 2


----------



## NOOB (11/11/20)

Happy birthday
@masoodkearns
@MR_F
@Twincam 16
@Rafique
May you have a wonderful day filled with spoils!

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (11/11/20)

Happy Humpday Birthday!!!!

@masoodkearns
@MR_F
@Twincam 16
@Rafique 

Have an awesome day!!!!

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (11/11/20)

Happy Birthday

@masoodkearns
@MR_F
@Twincam 16
@Rafique

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 2


----------



## ePiPhAnY (11/11/20)

Have a wonderful day @masoodkearns, @MR_F, @Twincam 16 and @Rafique !!

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 2


----------



## Room Fogger (11/11/20)

Happy birthday 
@masoodkearns
@MR_F 
@Twincam 16 
@Rafique
 Have a great birthday

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 2


----------



## Rafique (11/11/20)

Grand Guru said:


> Happy Birthday @masoodkearns @MR_F @Twincam 16 and a special one to @Rafique. I hope you have an awesome day!
> 
> View attachment 213342



Thanks @Grand Guru.

That's a good looking cake

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 6


----------



## Mzr (11/11/20)

Happy birthday to you
@masoodkearns
@MR_F
@Twincam 16
@Rafique
Hope you all have a awesome day further

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 2


----------



## Stranger (11/11/20)

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 13 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (11/11/20)

Happy Birthday

@masoodkearns
@MR_F
@Twincam 16
@Rafique

Have an awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (11/11/20)

Happy Happy Gents!
@masoodkearns
@MR_F
@Twincam 16
@Rafique
Have an exceptionally excellent enjoyment filled day!

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 2


----------



## ddk1979 (11/11/20)

@masoodkearns
@MR_F
@Twincam 16
@Rafique
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 2


----------



## Resistance (11/11/20)

Happy Birthday
@masoodkearns
@MR_F
@Twincam 16
@Rafique
Have an Awesome Birthday!!!

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 2


----------



## ARYANTO (11/11/20)

Happy Birthday
@masoodkearns
@MR_F
@Twincam 16
@Rafique
Enjoy .

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 2


----------



## Grand Guru (12/11/20)

Happy Birthday @R0sak and @Snakeza. I hope you have a wonderful day!

Reactions: Like 18


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/11/20)

Happy Birthday 
@R0sak 
@Snakeza 

May you both have an awesome day

Reactions: Like 18


----------



## vicTor (12/11/20)

happy birthday

@R0sak 
@Snakeza

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## THE REAPER (12/11/20)

Happy Birthday
@R0sak
@Snakeza
Hope you have one awesome day ahead.

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## Resistance (12/11/20)

Happy Birthday
@R0sak
@Snakeza
Have an Awesome Birthday!!!

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## Room Fogger (12/11/20)

Happy Birthday 
@R0sak
@Snakeza
 Hope you have a great day!

Reactions: Like 18


----------



## alex1501 (12/11/20)

Happy Birthday 
  @R0sak @Snakeza  


and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 18


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (12/11/20)

HaPpY bIrThDaY!!

@R0sak 
@Snakeza 

Hope its an awesome day!!!!

Reactions: Like 18


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (12/11/20)

Happy Happy Lady @R0sak and good Sir @Snakeza !

Reactions: Like 18


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (12/11/20)

Happy Birthday

@R0sak
@Snakeza

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (12/11/20)

Happy Birthday
@R0sak
@Snakeza
have an awesome day guys many happy returns of the day take care and enjoy

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## ARYANTO (12/11/20)

Happy Birthday
@R0sak
@Snakeza
Enjoy your day !

Reactions: Like 18


----------



## AKS (12/11/20)

Happy birthday dear @R0sak &
@Snakeza ,
happy birthday to you!

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## NOOB (12/11/20)

Happy birthday 
@R0sak
@Snakeza
Hope you have a fantastic day!

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## SAVaper (12/11/20)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@R0sak 
@Snakeza


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## ePiPhAnY (12/11/20)

Here's wishing @R0sak and @Snakeza a very happy birthday. 




Have a gr8 day everyone

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Mzr (12/11/20)

Good morning all and happy birthday to you 
@R0sak
@Snakeza

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## Stranger (12/11/20)

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## ddk1979 (12/11/20)

@R0sak
@Snakeza
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Grand Guru (13/11/20)

No birthdays today.

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/11/20)

Happy Birthday
@Astin 
@Allfather 

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## SAVaper (13/11/20)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Astin 
@Allfather


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## Room Fogger (13/11/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Astin 
@Allfather 
 Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## THE REAPER (13/11/20)

Happy Birthday
@Astin
@Allfather
Hope you guys have an awesome day. 
Not the best of days today but hey hope for the best seeing its Friday the 13th and the year is 2020. But hey chin up it's your Birthday lol.

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (13/11/20)

Happy birthday 
@Astin 
@Allfather 
Have a fantastic day guys many happy returns of the day May you guys enjoy 
Happy Friday the 13th Ecigssa family, I hope everyone is all good ... have a fabulous Friday and an even more fab weekend ahead take care and god bless.

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## vicTor (13/11/20)

happy birthday

@Astin 
@Allfather

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## NOOB (13/11/20)

Happy birthday 
@Astin 
@Allfather
Hope you have a fantastic day.

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## AKS (13/11/20)

Happy happy birthday to you,
@Astin & @Allfather

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (13/11/20)

Happy Birthday @Astin @Allfather

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (13/11/20)

Happy Birthday!!!

@Astin
@Allfather 

You are all sharing this special day with my Daughter, who turned 13.... on the 13th... of the 11th month... in 2020..... way too many double numbers going on here!!! I hope you all have a double awesome birthday today!!!!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Mzr (13/11/20)

Happy birthday to you 
@Astin
@Allfather may you both have an super awesome day and weekend further

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## ARYANTO (13/11/20)

Happy Friday Birthday- can you smell the weekend ?
@Astin
@Allfather
Enjoy!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Stranger (13/11/20)

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## alex1501 (13/11/20)

Happy Birthday  
 @Astin @Allfather 


and have a great day

 Congratulations and good luck with  
 all of the double numbers @DarthBranMuffin

Reactions: Like 15 | Winner 1


----------



## SAVaper (13/11/20)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Happy Birthday!!!
> 
> @Astin
> @Allfather
> ...


Congratulations to your daughter!
Jip, a lot of doubles 

Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## KarlDP (13/11/20)

A very happy Friday the 13th birthday to

@Astin
@Allfather

Hope you have/had an awesome day..

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Resistance (13/11/20)

Happy Birthday
@Astin 
@Allfather
And litte miss @DarthBranMuffin !!!
Have an Awesome Birthday!!!

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (13/11/20)

Congratulations 
@DarthBranMuffin 
May be that Vape soldier and cloud up any guy that comes before your princess... all the best with the little one  Now that’s some fantastic Friday news

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (14/11/20)

No birthdays today.

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (14/11/20)



Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 2


----------



## ddk1979 (14/11/20)

@Astin
@Allfather
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ARYANTO (14/11/20)

Vape fam - have a happy weekend -

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (14/11/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Astin 
@Allfather 
 Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (14/11/20)

Happy Saturday Ecigssa family, and to those celebrating... a very happy Diwali

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Grand Guru (15/11/20)

No birthdays today.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (15/11/20)



Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (15/11/20)



Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (15/11/20)

Good morning Ecigssa family have a super duper Sunday take care be safe enjoy the day

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ARYANTO (15/11/20)



Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Grand Guru (16/11/20)

No birthdays today.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (16/11/20)

Have an awesome start to the new week fam, take care travel safely and stay blessed... enjoy your day everyone.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## NOOB (16/11/20)

Wishing everyone a wonderful start to the week!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## SAVaper (16/11/20)

Good morning everyone. Strongs for the week

Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## KarlDP (16/11/20)

Morning all. Have a great Monday..

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (16/11/20)



Reactions: Like 11 | Agree 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (16/11/20)



Reactions: Like 11 | Funny 2


----------



## THE REAPER (16/11/20)

Happy Monday everyone hope everyone has a great day ahead.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## ARYANTO (16/11/20)



Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 8


----------



## Stranger (16/11/20)

*The first Indian people, 197 men, 89 women and 54 children, arrive in Natal *




16 November 1860
The first Indian people in South Africa are reported to have arrived on board the Truro from Madras to work in the sugar cane plantation in Port-Natal. The group was made up of 197 men, 89 women and 59 children. They were indentured labours. The reason the Dutch imported labour is because the black Africans were unwilling to work for them. Most Indian people returned to India at the end of their term, but a few others stayed behind. Those that stayed quickly established themselves as Industrial and railway worker, clerks and interpreters. Today The City of Durban in Kwazulu-Natal has the highest population of Indian people outside of India.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Informative 7


----------



## Mzr (16/11/20)

Good morning and wishing all a lekker week ahead

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Grand Guru (17/11/20)

Happy Birthday @Kuhlkatz. I hope you have a memorable day and wishing all of the best for the year to come!

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (17/11/20)

Happy birthday 
@Kuhlkatz 
Have an awesome day ahead , take care and many happy returns of the day

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (17/11/20)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Kuhlkatz
Wishing you a special birthday! 

Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/11/20)

Happy Birthday
@Kuhlkatz 



May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (17/11/20)

happy birthday

@Kuhlkatz

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## THE REAPER (17/11/20)

Happy Birthday
@Kuhlkatz
Hope you enjoy your special one day of the year.

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (17/11/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Kuhlkatz 
 Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (17/11/20)

Happy Birthday!!!

@Kuhlkatz 

Hope it is an awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (17/11/20)

ARYANTO said:


> View attachment 213860



So whose birthday is it?

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 4


----------



## Hooked (17/11/20)

Stranger said:


> *The first Indian people, 197 men, 89 women and 54 children, arrive in Natal *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So whose birthday is it?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (17/11/20)

Happy Birthday@Kuhlkatz

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (17/11/20)

Happy birthday @Kuhlkatz! Have a vaping good day!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## NOOB (17/11/20)

Happy birthday 
@Kuhlkatz
Hope you have a great day!

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## alex1501 (17/11/20)

Happy Birthday 
 @Kuhlkatz  


and have a great day

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## AKS (17/11/20)

Have a very happy birthday @Kuhlkatz and a healthy,blessed year ahead!

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (17/11/20)

@Kuhlkatz 

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mzr (17/11/20)

Happy birthday to you @Kuhlkatz have an awesome day and week of celebration

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## KarlDP (17/11/20)

A very happy birthday to 

@Kuhlkatz

Have an amazing day and year ahead..

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (17/11/20)

Happy Birthday @Kuhlkatz 
Have an Awesome Birthday!!!

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (17/11/20)

Happy belated birthday to all I've missed since Friday 

Special Happy Happy to @Kuhlkatz !!! Have a lekker one bud!

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (17/11/20)

@Kuhlkatz
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (17/11/20)

Stranger said:


> *The first Indian people, 197 men, 89 women and 54 children, arrive in Natal *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK - Thus ...happy ''Welcome to Durban'' day to the Indian people , the rest of you , go back to work.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 9


----------



## Kuhlkatz (17/11/20)

Thanks for all the Birthday wishes everyone. Really appreciate all the well wishes from the vape family !

Happy Birthday to all those sharing (and belated to all the people I missed recently ).
I hope that @Pindyman and @cloud-nine enjoyed their birthday too !

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 9


----------



## Grand Guru (18/11/20)

Happy Birthday @Maximum @Frisky and @786country. I hope you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/11/20)

Happy Birthday
@Maximum 
@Frisky 
@786country 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## SAVaper (18/11/20)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Maximum 
@Frisky 
@786country


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## vicTor (18/11/20)

happy birthday

@Maximum
@Frisky
@786country

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## alex1501 (18/11/20)

Happy Birthday 
  @Maximum @Frisky @786country  


and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## THE REAPER (18/11/20)

Happy Birthday
@Maximum
@Frisky
@786country
Have a great day everyone and enjoy those clouds. Those flavor clouds.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Room Fogger (18/11/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Maximum 
@Frisky 
@786country 
 Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (18/11/20)

Happy birthday 
@Maximum 
@Frisky 
@786country 
Have an awesome day ahead, many happy returns of the day take care and enjoy your day

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## hot.chillie35 (18/11/20)

Happy Birthday

@Maximum
@Frisky
@786country

Have a Super Fantastic Day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (18/11/20)

Happy Birthday

@Maximum
@Frisky
@786country

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (18/11/20)

Happy Humpedy Humpday Birthday!!!!

@Maximum
@Frisky
@786country 

Have an awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## AKS (18/11/20)

Have a happy healthy birthday 
@Maximum
@Frisky
@786country
Eat a cake & vape a vape.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## ddk1979 (18/11/20)

@Maximum
@Frisky
@786country
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## ARYANTO (18/11/20)

If you are feeling @Frisky
Don't be too risky,
Take a hike to @786country
to enjoy @Maximum pleasantry .
Have a good one .

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Mzr (18/11/20)

Happy birthday to you 
@Frisky
@786country
@Maximum

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Stranger (18/11/20)

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 10 | Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (18/11/20)

Happy Birthday
@Maximum
@Frisky
@786country
Have an Awesome Day!!!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Grand Guru (19/11/20)

Happy birthday @Hen @Karriem and @Wheeesh and many happy returns!

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## vicTor (19/11/20)

happy birthday

@Hen 
@Karriem 
@Wheeesh

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/11/20)

Happy Birthday
@Hen 
@Karriem 
@Wheeesh 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (19/11/20)

Happy Birthday to today's triplets!!!

@Hen
@Karriem
@Wheeesh

Hope it's an awesome day for you!!

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## THE REAPER (19/11/20)

Happy Birthday
@Hen
@Karriem
@Wheeesh
Hope you all have an great day ahead.

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (19/11/20)

Happy birthday 
@Hen 
@Karriem 
@Wheeesh 
Have an awesome day guys , many happy returns of the day

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## SAVaper (19/11/20)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Hen 
@Karriem 
@Wheeesh


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Resistance (19/11/20)

@Hen
@Karriem
@Wheeesh
Happy Birthday , have an Awesome Day!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## KarlDP (19/11/20)

Good morning all.

And a happy birthday to @Hen, @Karriem and @Wheeesh 

Have a great day you all..

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (19/11/20)

Happy Birthday

@Hen
@Karriem
@Wheeesh

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## NOOB (19/11/20)

Happy Thursday everyone and happy birthday
@Hen
@Karriem
@Wheeesh
Hope you have a lekker day!

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## AKS (19/11/20)

Have a happy birthday,
@Hen 
@Karriem 
@Wheeesh
and a healthy year ahead.

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Room Fogger (19/11/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Hen
@Karriem
@Wheeesh
 Have a great day! .

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Mzr (19/11/20)

Happy birthday to you 
@Hen
@Karriem
@Wheeesh hope you guys all have a super day

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## Stranger (19/11/20)

Many, many, many, happy returns

Reactions: Like 12 | Funny 2


----------



## alex1501 (19/11/20)

Happy Birthday  
   @Hen @Karriem @Wheeesh   


 and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## ARYANTO (19/11/20)

Happy birthday to:
@Hen
@Karriem
@Wheeesh
Enjoy.

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## ddk1979 (19/11/20)

@Hen
@Karriem
@Wheeesh
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## Hen (19/11/20)

Hi all, thank you for the best wishes and happy birthday to
@Karriem
@Wheeesh
as well, my you all be blessed.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 9


----------



## Grand Guru (20/11/20)

Happy Birthday @Brenden!

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/11/20)

Happy Birthday
@Brenden 

May you have a awesome day!

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## SAVaper (20/11/20)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Brenden


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## THE REAPER (20/11/20)

Happy Birthday
@Brenden
Hope you have a great day. 
Happy Friday everyone.

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (20/11/20)

Happy Birthday!

@Brenden 

Hope it is a great day for you!!!

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (20/11/20)

Happy birthday 
@Brenden 
Have an awesome day ahead take care and many happy returns of the day  
happy Friday Ecigssa family, the weekend is here ... just a few more hours

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## vicTor (20/11/20)

happy birthday

@Brenden

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## KarlDP (20/11/20)

Good morning all. 

Happy birthday @Brenden 

Have an awesome day further..

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## NOOB (20/11/20)

Morning all. Happy Friday and
Happy birthday
@Brenden
Hope you have a great day.

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## alex1501 (20/11/20)

Happy Birthday 
   @Brenden   


and have a great day

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## AKS (20/11/20)

Happy birthday to you @Brenden 
Have a great one.

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Room Fogger (20/11/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Brenden 
 Have a great day

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (20/11/20)

Happy Birthday @Brenden

Hope you have a great day.

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## ddk1979 (20/11/20)

@Brenden
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Mzr (20/11/20)

Happy birthday to you @Brenden may have an awesome day and weekend of celebration

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Stranger (20/11/20)

Friday birthdays be like





Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 11 | Funny 1


----------



## Resistance (20/11/20)

@Brenden have an Awesome Birthday!!!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## ARYANTO (20/11/20)

Happy Birthday!
@Brenden enjoy the weekend .

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Grand Guru (21/11/20)

Happy Birthday @arbdullah @klipdrifter @BigGuy and @JasonKnell. I hope you have a wonderful weekend!

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (21/11/20)

Happy birthday 
@arbdullah 
@klipdrifter 
@BigGuy 
@JasonKnell 
I hope you guys have an awesome day ahead and many happy returns of the day take care and enjoy

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (21/11/20)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@arbdullah 
@klipdrifter 
@BigGuy 
@JasonKnell


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## AKS (21/11/20)

Have a happy & healthy birthday,
@arbdullah 
@klipdrifter 
@BigGuy 
@JasonKnell

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/11/20)

Happy Birthday
@arbdullah 
@klipdrifter 
@BigGuy 
@JasonKnell 

May you all have an awesome day

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## alex1501 (21/11/20)

Happy birthday 
 @arbdullah @klipdrifter 


  @BigGuy @JasonKnell  
and have a great day

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (21/11/20)

Happy Birthday!

@arbdullah
@klipdrifter
@BigGuy
@JasonKnell

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## THE REAPER (21/11/20)

Happy Birthday
@arbdullah
@klipdrifter
@BigGuy
@JasonKnell
Hope you enjoy this special day. @klipdrifter I can see what is gonna flow into your glass today but it's saterday so enjoy.

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (21/11/20)

Happeeee Biffffday!!!!

@arbdullah 
@klipdrifter 
@BigGuy 
@JasonKnell 

Have a rocking day

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (21/11/20)

happy birthday

@arbdullah
@klipdrifter
@BigGuy
@JasonKnell

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (21/11/20)

@arbdullah
@klipdrifter
@BigGuy - wish big 
@JasonKnell
Congrats , have a great day !

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (21/11/20)

Happy Birthday!

@arbdullah
@klipdrifter
@BigGuy
@JasonKnell

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (21/11/20)

@arbdullah
@klipdrifter
@BigGuy
@JasonKnell
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (21/11/20)

@arbdullah
@klipdrifter
@BigGuy
@JasonKnell
Have an Awesome Birthday!!!

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## NOOB (21/11/20)

Happy birthday
@arbdullah
@klipdrifter
@BigGuy
@JasonKnell
Hope you have a fantastic day!!

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (21/11/20)

Happy birthday 
@arbdullah
@klipdrifter
@BigGuy
@JasonKnell
 Hope you have a great day!

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## klipdrifter (21/11/20)

Thanks everyone! Appreciate the kind words! @THE REAPER it's actually funny. I haven't had a brandy since my younger teenage years. These days I should call myself the "GinDrifter" but the nickname Klipdrifter stood through all the years so I just stick with it

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 10 | Funny 2


----------



## THE REAPER (21/11/20)

klipdrifter said:


> Thanks everyone! Appreciate the kind words! @THE REAPER it's actually funny. I haven't had a brandy since my younger teenage years. These days I should call myself the "GinDrifter" but the nickname Klipdrifter stood through all the years so I just stick with it


Well then enjoy the gin brother. Sipping on gin and juice. Vape juice too lol.

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 5


----------



## Mzr (21/11/20)

Happy birthday to you 
@arbdullah
@klipdrifter
@BigGuy
@JasonKnell

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (21/11/20)

Happy Birthday 

@arbdullah 
@klipdrifter 
@BigGuy 
@JasonKnell

Have a wonderful day and an awesome weekend!

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (21/11/20)

klipdrifter said:


> Thanks everyone! Appreciate the kind words! @THE REAPER it's actually funny. I haven't had a brandy since my younger teenage years. These days I should call myself the "GinDrifter" but the nickname Klipdrifter stood through all the years so I just stick with it


It's the story behind it that counts.
Hope you had an amazing day so far.

Reactions: Like 9 | Agree 1


----------



## Grand Guru (22/11/20)

Happy Birthday @CJD, @Geldart39 and @wazarmoto. I hope you have a wonderful day!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/11/20)

Happy Birthday
@CJD 
@Geldart39 
@wazarmoto 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (22/11/20)

Happy birthday 
@CJD 
@Geldart39 
@wazarmoto 
I hope you guys have an awesome day ahead , take care all the best and many happy returns of the day

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (22/11/20)

Happy birthday

@CJD
@Geldart39
@wazarmoto

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (22/11/20)

Happy Birthday!!

@CJD 
@Geldart39 
@wazarmoto 

Have a wonderful day!!!!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Mzr (22/11/20)

Happy birthday to you 
@wazarmoto
@Geldart39
@CJD

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## AKS (22/11/20)

Happy birthday
@CJD
@Geldart39
@wazarmoto

Have a wonderful day and a great old year!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Room Fogger (22/11/20)

Happy birthday 
@CJD
@Geldart39
@wazarmoto 
 Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## alex1501 (22/11/20)

Happy Birthday 
 @wazarmoto @Geldart39 @CJD 


   and have a great day

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## THE REAPER (22/11/20)

Happy Birthday
@CJD
@Geldart39
@wazarmoto
Have a great great day everyone.

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Resistance (22/11/20)

@wazarmoto
@Geldart39
@CJD
Have an Awesome and Happy Birthday!!!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## NOOB (22/11/20)

Happy birthday
@CJD
@Geldart39
@wazarmoto
Hope you have a fantastic day with friends and family!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## klipdrifter (22/11/20)

Happy birthday to:

@CJD
@Geldart39 
@wazarmoto 

Hope you guys have a fun and blessed day with a lot of vape juice!

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## ddk1979 (22/11/20)

@CJD
@Geldart39
@wazarmoto
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## vicTor (22/11/20)

happy birthday

@CJD
@Geldart39
@wazarmoto

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## SAVaper (22/11/20)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@CJD 
@Geldart39 
@wazarmoto


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## ARYANTO (22/11/20)

Happy Birthday to:
@CJD
@Geldart39
@wazarmoto

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Grand Guru (23/11/20)

Happy. Birthday @ZeeRSA. I hope you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (23/11/20)

Happy Birthday!!

@ZeeRSA 

Hope its a rocking day!

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/11/20)

Happy Birthday
@ZeeRSA
@PraveshDayah 

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (23/11/20)

Happy birthday 
@ZeeRSA 
Have an awesome day ahead take care , enjoy your day and many happy returns of the day Have an awesome start to the week Ecigssa family

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## SAVaper (23/11/20)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@ZeeRSA


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## vicTor (23/11/20)

happy birthday

@ZeeRSA

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## AKS (23/11/20)

Have a happy birthday @ZeeRSA .
And a healthy,prosperous year ahead.

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## NOOB (23/11/20)

Happy birthday
@ZeeRSA
Hope you have a fantastic day.

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (23/11/20)

Happy birthday @ZeeRSA

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Mzr (23/11/20)

Happy birthday to you 
@ZeeRSA, hope you have an awesome day further

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## ZeeRSA (23/11/20)

Thanks guys, much appreciated 

@Grand Guru @DarthBranMuffin @MrGSmokeFree @Yuvir Punwasi @SAVaper @vicTor @AKS @NOOB @Puff the Magic Dragon @Mzr @Dela Rey Steyn @THE REAPER @alex1501 @hot.chillie35 @ddk1979 @Resistance @Room Fogger @ARYANTO

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 12


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (23/11/20)

Happy Belated Birthday to all those that celebrated their Birthday over the weekend!

Happy Happy @ZeeRSA , hope you have a splendid day!

Reactions: Like 15 | Winner 1


----------



## THE REAPER (23/11/20)

Happy Birthday
@ZeeRSA
Hope everyone has a great day.

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## hot.chillie35 (23/11/20)

Happy Birthday

@ZeeRSA

I hope you have a super awesome day!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## alex1501 (23/11/20)

Happy Birthday
  @ZeeRSA  


and have a great day

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## ddk1979 (23/11/20)

@ZeeRSA
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Resistance (23/11/20)

@ZeeRSA 
@PraveshDayah 
Have an Awesome and Happy Birthday!!!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Room Fogger (23/11/20)

Happy Birthday 
@ZeeRSA 
 Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## ARYANTO (23/11/20)

Happy Birthday
@ZeeRSA 
Hope you had a fab Monday , enjoy the rest of the pm.

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Grand Guru (24/11/20)

Happy birthday @Troy Campbell!

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (24/11/20)

Happy birthday 
@Troy Campbell 
Have an amazing day ahead take care and many happy returns of the day

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## SAVaper (24/11/20)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Troy Campbell


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/11/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Troy Campbell 

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## vicTor (24/11/20)

happy birthday

@Troy Campbell

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## THE REAPER (24/11/20)

Happy Birthday
@Troy Campbell
Hope everyone has a awesome day enjoy.

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (24/11/20)

Happeeee Bifffday!!!

@Troy Campbell 

Hope it is an awesome butt clenching, ear shattering, wall breaking, ball busting, rock and rolling day for you!

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## alex1501 (24/11/20)

Happy Birthday 
 @Troy Campbell 


 and have a great day

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## AKS (24/11/20)

Happy birthday to you @Troy Campbell ,and have a fantastic day.

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Resistance (24/11/20)

@Troy Campbell 
Have an Awesome and Happy Birthday!!!

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## NOOB (24/11/20)

Happy birthday 
@Troy Campbell
Hope you have a great day!

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (24/11/20)

Happy birthday to you @Troy Campbell

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Stranger (24/11/20)

@Troy Campbell

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (24/11/20)

Happy happy... 


Hope you have an amazing day!

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 1 | Funny 1 | Creative 2


----------



## Mzr (24/11/20)

Happy birthday @Troy Campbell may you have an awesome day and week further

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## ARYANTO (24/11/20)

Happy birthday
@Troy Campbell
Have a good one !

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## ddk1979 (24/11/20)

@Troy Campbell
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## hot.chillie35 (24/11/20)

Happy Birthday 

@Troy Campbell

Have an awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Room Fogger (24/11/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Troy Campbell 
 Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Grand Guru (25/11/20)

Happy Birthday @DrKolver and @MeirTaitz. I hope you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (25/11/20)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@DrKolver
@MeirTaitz


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/11/20)

Happy Birthday
@DrKolver 
@MeirTaitz 

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (25/11/20)

Happy birthday 
@DrKolver 
@MeirTaitz 
Have an awesome day guys take care many happy returns of the day enjoy

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## THE REAPER (25/11/20)

Happy Birthday
@DrKolver
@MeirTaitz
Hope you have tons of vape mail and an awesome day.

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (25/11/20)

happy birthday

@DrKolver 
@MeirTaitz

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (25/11/20)

Happy birthday - hope you have a vaping good day! 

@DrKolver
@MeirTaitz

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## NOOB (25/11/20)

Happy birthday 
@DrKolver
@MeirTaitz
Hope you have a great day with tons of spoils.

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## CashKat88 (25/11/20)

Happy birthday
@DrKolver @MeirTaitz

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (25/11/20)

Happy Birthday

@DrKolver
@MeirTaitz

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## AKS (25/11/20)

Have a safe and happy birthday,
@DrKolver
@MeirTaitz .
Best wishes for the year ahead!

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (25/11/20)

HaPpY bIrThDaY!!!!

@DrKolver
@MeirTaitz 

HaVe A gReAt DaY!

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## alex1501 (25/11/20)

Happy Birthday 
 @DrKolver @MeirTaitz 


 and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (25/11/20)

Happy birthday 
@DrKolver
@MeirTaitz
 Have a great day

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (25/11/20)

Happy Happy Gents!
@DrKolver & @MeirTaitz wishing you both an amazing day!

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mzr (25/11/20)

Happy birthday to you
@DrKolver and @MeirTaitz wishing you both an awesome day further

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (25/11/20)

@MeirTaitz @DrKolver 
Have and Awesome and Happy Birthday!!!

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## MeirTaitz (25/11/20)

Thank you all. I consider you all as friends and I'm so grateful to have found this forum

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 10


----------



## MeirTaitz (25/11/20)

Happy birthday @DrKolver

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## ddk1979 (25/11/20)

@DrKolver
@MeirTaitz
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (25/11/20)

Many happy returns you two.

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (25/11/20)

Happy birthday
@DrKolver
@MeirTaitz our newest active member - hope your day is full of stardust and unicorns 
Enjoy

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (26/11/20)

Happy Birthday @Deemo @wackytebacky @Mac75 @Donovan Cloete and a special one to the one and only @blujeenz

Reactions: Like 13 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/11/20)

Happy Birthday
@Deemo 
@wackytebacky 
@Mac75 
@Donovan Cloete 
@blujeenz 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (26/11/20)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Deemo 
@wackytebacky 
@Mac75 
@Donovan Cloete 
@blujeenz


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (26/11/20)

happy birthday

@Deemo
@wackytebacky
@Mac75
@Donovan Cloete
@blujeenz

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## AKS (26/11/20)

Have a very happy birthday,
@Deemo
@wackytebacky
@Mac75
@Donovan Cloete
& @blujeenz !
May the coming year be kind and generous.

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (26/11/20)

Happy birthday 
@Deemo 
@wackytebacky 
@Mac75 
@Donovan Cloete 
@blujeenz 
have an awesome day guys take care many happy returns of the day and enjoy

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (26/11/20)

Happy Birthday

@Deemo
@wackytebacky
@Mac75
@Donovan Cloete
@blujeenz

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## alex1501 (26/11/20)

Happy Birthday  
  @blujeenz @Mac75 @Deemo  


 @Donovan Cloete @wackytebacky 
 and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mzr (26/11/20)

Happy birthday to you 
@wackytebacky
@Deemo
@Donovan Cloete
@Mac75
@blujeenz hope you all have an awesome day

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (26/11/20)

Many happy returns all

Reactions: Like 11 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (26/11/20)

Happy birthday
@Deemo
@wackytebacky
@Mac75
@Donovan Cloete
@blujeenz
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## NOOB (26/11/20)

Happy birthday 
@Deemo
@wackytebacky
@Mac75
@Donovan Cloete
@blujeenz
Hope you all have a great day with tons of spoils.

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## THE REAPER (26/11/20)

Happy Birthday
@Deemo
@wackytebacky
@Mac75
@Donovan Cloete
@blujeenz
Hope you all have an awesome day.

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (26/11/20)

Happy Birthday 

@Deemo
@wackytebacky
@Mac75
@Donovan Cloete
@blujeenz

Have an awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (26/11/20)

@Deemo
@wackytebacky
@Mac75
@Donovan Cloete
@blujeenz
Have an Awesome and a Happy Birthday!!!

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (26/11/20)

*@blujeenz - Special birthday wishes to you. Thank you for all the assistance you've given me and your contributions to the forum.*
@Deemo
@Donovan Cloete
@Mac75
@wackytebacky
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (26/11/20)

Happy birthday 
@Deemo
@wackytebacky
@Mac75
@Donovan Cloete
@blujeenz !
 Have a great day

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Grand Guru (27/11/20)

No Birthdays today. Have a wonderful day and stay away from the shops as much as you can!

Reactions: Like 9 | Funny 7


----------



## SAVaper (27/11/20)

Good morning everyone. Have a great weekend 

Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (27/11/20)

Good morning Ecigssa family have a fantabulous Friday ,I mean Black Friday ,take care please be safe out there if people try getting in your way ,knock them out with those vape clouds.

Reactions: Like 9 | Funny 5


----------



## NOOB (27/11/20)

Morning all. Have a fantastic Friday and an even better weekend!

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (27/11/20)

If you go out to the shops today
You're sure of a big surprise
If you go down to the shops today
You'd better go in disguise!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 8


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (27/11/20)

Belated Happy Happy to
@Deemo
@wackytebacky
@Mac75
@Donovan Cloete

and a special Belated Happy Birthday to our Master Tinkerer @blujeenz !

Hope all of you were showered with gifts, love and happiness yesterday.
Have a lekker Friday ECIGSSA!

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 2


----------



## Grand Guru (28/11/20)

Happy Birthday @Breeze @Direwolf @Moomba and to @Smoky Jordan. I hope you all have a wonderful day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/11/20)

Happy Birthday
@Breeze 
@Direwolf 
@Moomba 
@Smoky Jordan 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## SAVaper (28/11/20)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Breeze 
@Direwolf 
@Moomba 
@Smoky Jordan


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## vicTor (28/11/20)

happy birthday

@Breeze
@Direwolf
@Moomba
@Smoky Jordan

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (28/11/20)

Happy Birthday

@Breeze
@Direwolf
@Moomba
@Smoky Jordan

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## AKS (28/11/20)

Have a very happy birthday 
@Breeze
@Direwolf
@Moomba
@Smoky Jordan
and a great year ahead.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (28/11/20)

Happy birthday 
@Breeze 
@Direwolf 
@Moomba 
@Smoky Jordan 
have an awesome day guys , take care many happy returns of the day... enjoy

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Resistance (28/11/20)

@Breeze
@Direwolf
@Moomba
@Smoky Jordan
Have an Awesome and Happy Birthday!!!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## hot.chillie35 (28/11/20)

Happy Birthday

@Breeze 
@Direwolf 
@Moomba 
@Smoky Jordan

Have a wonderful day!!!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ddk1979 (28/11/20)

@Breeze
@Direwolf
@Moomba
@Smoky Jordan
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## alex1501 (28/11/20)

Happy Birthday 
   @Smoky Jordan @Breeze   


   @Direwolf @Moomba   
and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## NOOB (28/11/20)

Happy birthday
@Breeze
@Direwolf
@Moomba
@Smoky Jordan
Hope you all have a fantastic day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## THE REAPER (28/11/20)

Happy Birthday
@Breeze
@Direwolf
@Moomba
@Smoky Jordan
Hope you guys have an awesome day ahead.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## ARYANTO (28/11/20)

Happy birthday
@Breeze
@Direwolf
@Moomba
@Smoky Jordan
Have a great weekend .

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Mzr (28/11/20)

Happy birthday to you 
@Breeze
@Direwolf
@Moomba
@Smoky Jordan
Wishing you all a great day and weekend

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Grand Guru (29/11/20)

Happy Birthday @BaD Mountain @jason2244 @Tank88 @Terence and @Yiannaki. I hope you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 3


----------



## SAVaper (29/11/20)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@BaD Mountain
@jason2244
@Tank88
@Terence
@Yiannaki


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 3


----------



## vicTor (29/11/20)

happy birthday

@BaD Mountain
@jason2244
@Tank88
@Terence
@Yiannaki

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/11/20)

Happy Birthday
@BaD Mountain
@jason2244
@Tank88
@Terence
@Yiannaki

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 3


----------



## AKS (29/11/20)

Have a very happy birthday @BaD Mountain
@jason2244
@Tank88
@Terence
@Yiannaki
and a healthy, beautiful year ahead.

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 2


----------



## Hooked (29/11/20)

Happy Birthday to @jason2244 @Tank88 @Terence and @Yiannaki 

And especially to @BaD Mountain of Rebel Revolution!

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 3


----------



## Resistance (29/11/20)

@BaD Mountain
@jason2244
@Tank88
@Terence
@Yiannaki
Have an Awesome and Happy Birthday!

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 3


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (29/11/20)

Happy Birthday

@BaD Mountain
@jason2244
@Tank88
@Terence
@Yiannaki

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 3


----------



## hot.chillie35 (29/11/20)

Happy Birthday 

@BaD Mountain 
@jason2244 
@Tank88 
@Terence 
@Yiannaki

Have a super fantastic day!!!

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 3


----------



## THE REAPER (29/11/20)

Happy Birthda
@BaD Mountain
@jason2244
@Tank88
@Terence
@Yiannaki
Have a great day ahead everyone.

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 3


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (29/11/20)

Happy birthday 
@BaD Mountain
@jason2244
@Tank88
@Terence
@Yiannaki
have an awesome day ahead take care many happy returns of the day enjoy guys

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 3


----------



## NOOB (29/11/20)

Happy birthday 
@BaD Mountain
@jason2244
@Tank88
@Terence
@Yiannaki
Hope you have a fantastic day!

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 3


----------



## ARYANTO (29/11/20)

@BaD Mountain
@jason2244
@Tank88
@Terence
@Yiannaki
Happy birthday to you ,enjoy the rest of the weekend !

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 3


----------



## Smoky Jordan (29/11/20)

Grand Guru said:


> Happy Birthday @BaD Mountain @jason2244 @Tank88 @Terence and @Yiannaki. I hope you have an awesome day!
> View attachment 215324


Thank you to everyone for the Birthday wishes

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mzr (29/11/20)

Happy birthday to you 
@BaD Mountain
@jason2244
@Tank88
@Terence
@Yiannaki
Wishing you all a blessed day

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 3


----------



## ddk1979 (29/11/20)

@BaD Mountain
@jason2244
@Tank88
@Terence
@Yiannaki
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 3


----------



## Grand Guru (30/11/20)

Happy Birthday @skola!

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/11/20)

Happy Birthday
@skola 

May you have a awesome day!

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (30/11/20)

happy birthday

@skola

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (30/11/20)

Happy birthday 
@skola 
Have an amazing day ahead and many happy returns of the day take care , enjoy

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (30/11/20)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@skola


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (30/11/20)

Happy Birthday @skola

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (30/11/20)

Happy Birthday 

@skola

Have an Awesome Day!!!

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## NOOB (30/11/20)

Good morning all.
Happy birthday 
@skola
Hope you have a great day.

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (30/11/20)

@skola have an Awesome and Happy Birthday!

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## alex1501 (30/11/20)

Happy Birthday    @skola   


 and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## AKS (30/11/20)

Have a happy birthday @skola !
May it be the best Monday you have all year.

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (30/11/20)

Many happy returns @skola

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mzr (30/11/20)

Happy birthday to you @skola hope you have an awesome day

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (30/11/20)

Happy birthday and happy Monday 
@skola

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (30/11/20)

Happy happy @skola , have an awesome day bud!

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## THE REAPER (30/11/20)

Happy Birthday 
@skola
Hope you have one great day ahead and lots of vape mail.

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (30/11/20)

@skola
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## MR_F (30/11/20)

Happy Birthday @skola

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (1/12/20)

Happy Birthday @Andi de Jager and @Niresh and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (1/12/20)

Happy birthday 
@Andi de Jager 
@Niresh 
Have an awesome day ahead take care enjoy and many happy returns of the day

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## SAVaper (1/12/20)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Andi de Jager 
@Niresh


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## vicTor (1/12/20)

happy birthday 

@Andi de Jager
@Niresh

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/12/20)

Happy Birthday
@Andi de Jager
@Niresh

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## NOOB (1/12/20)

Morning all.
Happy birthday
@Andi de Jager
@Niresh
Hope you guys have a wonderful day with tons of spoils.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## hot.chillie35 (1/12/20)

Happy Birthday 

@Andi de Jager 
@Niresh

Have a Fantastic Day!!!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## THE REAPER (1/12/20)

Happy Birthday
@Andi de Jager
@Niresh
Hope you enjoy your day.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (1/12/20)

Happy Birthday, @Andi de Jager and @Niresh.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## alex1501 (1/12/20)

Happy Birthday 
   @Andi de Jager @Niresh   


and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (1/12/20)

Happy Happy @Andi de Jager and @Niresh!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## AKS (1/12/20)

Have a very happy birthday 
@Andi de Jager & @Niresh
and a fantastic year ahead.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Stranger (1/12/20)

@Andi de Jager & @Niresh

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ddk1979 (1/12/20)

@Andi de Jager
@Niresh
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Mzr (1/12/20)

Happy birthday to you @Andi de Jager and @Niresh wishing you both an awesome day further

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## ARYANTO (1/12/20)

Happy birthday to
@Andi de Jager 
@Niresh
Hope you had a wonderful day.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Resistance (1/12/20)

@Andi de Jager
@Niresh
Hope you are having and Awesome and Happy Birthday!!!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (2/12/20)

No birthdays???? Happy Wednesday Ecigssa family.... make sure to make it a whacky Wednesday at steers lol , have an awesome day everyone take care and be safe out there

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/12/20)

Happy Birthday
@Hardtail1969
@outlaw_cloud
@WELIHF 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Grand Guru (2/12/20)

Happy Birthday @Hardtail1969 @outlaw_cloud and @WELIHF. I hope you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## AKS (2/12/20)

Have a happy birthday @Hardtail1969 @outlaw_cloud & @WELIHF
Hope your day is happy and healthy.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## SAVaper (2/12/20)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Hardtail1969
@outlaw_cloud
@WELIHF


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (2/12/20)

Happy birthday 
@Hardtail1969 
@outlaw_cloud 
@WELIHF 
Have an awesome day ahead guys , many happy returns of the day

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (2/12/20)

Happy Birthday

@Hardtail1969
@outlaw_cloud
@WELIHF

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## NOOB (2/12/20)

Happy birthday
@Hardtail1969
@outlaw_cloud
@WELIHF
Hope you have a great day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## alex1501 (2/12/20)

Happy Birthday  
 @Hardtail1969 @outlaw_cloud @WELIHF 


and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## hot.chillie35 (2/12/20)

Happy Birthday 

@Hardtail1969 
@outlaw_cloud
@WELIHF 

Have an awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## vicTor (2/12/20)

happy birthday

@Hardtail1969
@outlaw_cloud
@WELIHF

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Stranger (2/12/20)

@Hardtail1969
@outlaw_cloud
@WELIHF






Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 9 | Funny 1


----------



## Mzr (2/12/20)

Happy birthday to you 
@Hardtail1969
@outlaw_cloud
@WELIHF
May you all have a great day further celebrating

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## THE REAPER (2/12/20)

Happy Birthday
@Hardtail1969
@outlaw_cloud
@WELIHF
Hope you enjoy the day to the max.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## ddk1979 (2/12/20)

@Hardtail1969
@outlaw_cloud
@WELIHF
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (2/12/20)

HaPpY bIrThDaY!!!!

@Hardtail1969
@outlaw_cloud
@WELIHF 

and belated wishes to everyone else I have missed over the last week!!!!!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## ARYANTO (2/12/20)

Happy birthday
@Hardtail1969
@outlaw_cloud
@WELIHF

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## BaD Mountain (2/12/20)

Hooked said:


> Happy Birthday to @jason2244 @Tank88 @Terence and @Yiannaki
> 
> And especially to @BaD Mountain of Rebel Revolution!
> 
> View attachment 215329


Thank you @Hooked

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (2/12/20)

@Hardtail1969
@outlaw_cloud
@WELIHF
Have an Awesome and Happy Birthday!!!!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Grand Guru (3/12/20)

Happy Birthday @Martin Narainsamy. Many happy returns sir!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/12/20)

Happy Birthday
@Martin Narainsamy

May you have a awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (3/12/20)

Happy birthday 
@Martin Narainsamy
have an awesome day ahead take care many happy returns of the day

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## SAVaper (3/12/20)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Martin Narainsamy


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## vicTor (3/12/20)

happy birthday

@Martin Narainsamy

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## NOOB (3/12/20)

Happy birthday 
@Martin Narainsamy
Hope you have a great day!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (3/12/20)

Happy Birthday @Martin Narainsamy

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## THE REAPER (3/12/20)

Happy Birthday
@Martin Narainsamy
Hope you have a great birthday

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (3/12/20)

Have a Rocking Birthday!!!

@Martin Narainsamy

And Cake... never forget to have cake...!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## AKS (3/12/20)

Happy birthday to you @Martin Narainsamy .

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Mzr (3/12/20)

Happy birthday to you @Martin Narainsamy have an awesome day further

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Stranger (3/12/20)

@Martin Narainsamy

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ddk1979 (3/12/20)

@Martin Narainsamy
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## ARYANTO (3/12/20)

Happy birthday to
@Martin Narainsamy
Hope you had a great day

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Resistance (3/12/20)

Happy Birthday @Martin Narainsamy hope your day was Awesome!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Grand Guru (4/12/20)

Happy Birthday @AlidaE @Crazyj @HRGiger @MacGyver and @Rowan Francis. I hope you guys have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## vicTor (4/12/20)

happy birthday 

@AlidaE 
@Crazyj 
@HRGiger 
@MacGyver 
@Rowan Francis

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/12/20)

Happy Birthday
@AlidaE 
@Crazyj 
@HRGiger 
@MacGyver 
@Rowan Francis 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (4/12/20)

Happy Birthday

@AlidaE
@Crazyj
@HRGiger
@MacGyver
@Rowan Francis

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (4/12/20)

Happy birthday 

@AlidaE 
@Crazyj 
@HRGiger 
@MacGyver 
@Rowan Francis 
I hope you guys have a fantastic Day ahead , many happy returns of the day, take care and enjoy

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (4/12/20)

Happy Birthday, Happy Friday, Happy Weekend!

@AlidaE
@Crazyj
@HRGiger
@MacGyver
@Rowan Francis

Some people just know how to plan a weekend! Hope it rocks your socks off today!!!

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (4/12/20)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@AlidaE 
@Crazyj 
@HRGiger 
@MacGyver 
@Rowan Francis



Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## CashKat88 (4/12/20)

@Deemo
@wackytebacky
@Mac75
@Donovan Cloete
@blujeenz

Happy bday

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## AKS (4/12/20)

Have a super birthday and a happy & healthy year ahead,
@AlidaE
@Crazyj
@HRGiger
@MacGyver
@Rowan Francis

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## NOOB (4/12/20)

Happy birthday 
@AlidaE
@Crazyj
@HRGiger
@MacGyver
@Rowan Francis
Hope you guys have a wonderful day!

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## alex1501 (4/12/20)

Happy Birthday  
  @AlidaE @Crazyj @HRGiger  


  @MacGyver @Rowan Francis  
and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## THE REAPER (4/12/20)

Happy Birthday
@AlidaE
@Crazyj
@HRGiger
@MacGyver
@Rowan Francis
Hope you guys have a great day and weekend.

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (4/12/20)

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (4/12/20)

@AlidaE
@Crazyj
@HRGiger
@MacGyver
@Rowan Francis
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mzr (4/12/20)

Happy birthday 
@AlidaE
@Crazyj
@HRGiger
@MacGyver
@Rowan Francis

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## blujeenz (4/12/20)

CashKat88 said:


> @Deemo
> @wackytebacky
> @Mac75
> @Donovan Cloete
> ...


Mine was last Thursday, but thanks all the same.

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (4/12/20)

Happy Happy
@AlidaE
@Crazyj
@HRGiger
@MacGyver
@Rowan Francis
Hope you all have an amazing day and a fun filled weekend!

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## CashKat88 (4/12/20)

CashKat88 said:


> @Deemo
> @wackytebacky
> @Mac75
> @Donovan Cloete
> ...


@AlidaE
@Crazyj
@HRGiger
@MacGyver
@Rowan Francis

I wished the wrong people a happy bday 
My bad happy bday to you lovely bunch of people

Reactions: Like 11 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (4/12/20)

Happy birthday
@Rowan Francis , My chat buddy at Vapecon , have a nice weekend Rowan.
@AlidaE
@Crazyj
@HRGiger
@MacGyver
Hope you all had a great day !

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (4/12/20)

Happy Birthday @AlidaE , @Crazyj , @HRGiger , @MacGyver and Dr. Vape aka @Rowan Francis 

I hope you've had a great and relaxing Friday, got spoilt or failing that, at least a 'With love, from me, to me' prezzie. Best wishes for the year ahead!

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (5/12/20)

Happ Birthday @Murdoc and @Stevape;). I hope you have a wonderful day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/12/20)

Happy Birthday
@Murdoc 
@Stevape;) 

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## SAVaper (5/12/20)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Murdoc 
@Stevape;)


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (5/12/20)

Happy Birthday!!!

@Murdoc
@Stevape;)

Have a rocking Saturday

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## alex1501 (5/12/20)

Happy Birthday  
   @Murdoc @Stevape;)   


 and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (5/12/20)

Happy Birthday

@Murdoc
@Stevape;)

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## hot.chillie35 (5/12/20)

Happ Birthday
@Murdoc
@Stevape;) 

Have an awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (5/12/20)

Good morning and a very happy birthday to 
@Murdoc 
@Stevape;) 
Have an awesome day ahead guys , many happy returns of the day take care , enjoy and all the best

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## AKS (5/12/20)

Have a very happy birthday 
@Murdoc & @Stevape;) 
May love lead you,and fortune find you.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Resistance (5/12/20)

@AlidaE
@Crazyj
@HRGiger
@MacGyver
@Rowan Francis
Happy Belated Birthday!!!
Hope it was Awesome!

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (5/12/20)

@Murdoc
@Stevape;)
Happy Birthday, have an Awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## vicTor (5/12/20)

happy birthday

@Murdoc
@Stevape;)

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## THE REAPER (5/12/20)

Happy Birthday
@Murdoc
@Stevape;)
Have a great day everyone.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Crazyj (5/12/20)

Thank you for all the well wishes my fellow vapers. Awesome community we have indeed

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 8


----------



## ddk1979 (5/12/20)

@Murdoc
@Stevape;)
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Mzr (5/12/20)

Happy birthday to you 
@Murdoc
@Stevape;)

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## ARYANTO (5/12/20)

Happy Birthday
@Murdoc
@Stevape;)

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Grand Guru (6/12/20)

Happy Birthday @jamie and @RiVape and many happy returns!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/12/20)

Happy Birthday
@jamie 
@RiVape 

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## SAVaper (6/12/20)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@jamie 
@RiVape


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## alex1501 (6/12/20)

Happy Birthday  
   @jamie @RiVape    


and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## hot.chillie35 (6/12/20)

Happy Birthday 

@jamie 
@RiVape 

Have a wonderful day!!!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (6/12/20)

Happy Birthday

@jamie
@RiVape

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (6/12/20)

Happy birthday 
@jamie 
@RiVape 
Have a super awesome day guys , with many happy returns of the day take care and enjoy

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## AKS (6/12/20)

Happy birthday to you two,
@jamie & @RiVape .
Have a lovely Sunday.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## ARYANTO (6/12/20)

Happy Birthday

@jamie
@RiVape
Have a great day !

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## vicTor (6/12/20)

happy birthday

@jamie
@RiVape

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Mzr (6/12/20)

Happy birthday to you 
@jamie
@RiVape hope you both have a super day further

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## ddk1979 (6/12/20)

@jamie
@RiVape
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (6/12/20)

Happy Birthday!!!!

@jamie
@RiVape

Hope it is an awesome day!!!!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Resistance (6/12/20)

@jamie
@RiVape
Have an Awesome Birthday!!!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Grand Guru (7/12/20)

No birthdays today

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (7/12/20)

No birthdays???? Have an awesome start to the new week Ecigssa family, take care safe travels

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (7/12/20)



Reactions: Like 7 | Funny 5


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (7/12/20)

Happy Non-Birthday Everyone!!!! Have an Awesome Monday!!!!

Fun Facts with Dad....

Reactions: Like 8 | Informative 2


----------



## ARYANTO (7/12/20)

Happy 71 st birthday Tom Waits , gavelly voice blues /jazz singer

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Grand Guru (8/12/20)

Happy Birthday to @Simplicity and best wishes for the year ahead!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (8/12/20)

Happy Birthday!!

@Simplicity 

Have a rocking day!!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/12/20)

Happy Birthday
@Simplicity 

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (8/12/20)

Happy birthday 
@Simplicity 
Have an awesome day ahead , take care and many happy returns of the day stay safe enjoy

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## vicTor (8/12/20)

happy birthday

@Simplicity

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## THE REAPER (8/12/20)

Happy Birthday
@Simplicity
Hope you have a awesome day and many more years to come.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## SAVaper (8/12/20)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Simplicity


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (8/12/20)

Happy Birthday @Simplicity

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## AKS (8/12/20)

Happy birthday @Simplicity
Have a great one!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## NOOB (8/12/20)

Happy birthday
@Simplicity 
Hope you have a great day!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## hot.chillie35 (8/12/20)

Happy Birthday 

@Simplicity

Have an Awesome Day!!!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## alex1501 (8/12/20)

Happy Birthday 
 @Simplicity 


and have a great day

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## ddk1979 (8/12/20)

@Simplicity
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Mzr (8/12/20)

Happy birthday to you @Simplicity wishing you a super day and year ahead

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## ARYANTO (8/12/20)

Happy birthday to




Hope you had an awesome day !

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (8/12/20)

@Simplicity Happy Birthday!!!
Hope it was awesome this far.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Grand Guru (9/12/20)

Happy Birthday @Al3x @Davidmac100 @Dr Voopenstein @gh0st_reap3r @Marnu and @Smurfi129. I hope you all have a wonderful day!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Marnu (9/12/20)

Grand Guru said:


> Happy Birthday @Al3x @Davidmac100 @Dr Voopenstein @gh0st_reap3r @Marnu and @Smurfi129. I hope you all have a wonderful day!
> View attachment 216236



Thank you

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/12/20)

Happy Birthday
@Al3x 
@Davidmac100 
@Dr Voopenstein 
@gh0st_reap3r 
@Marnu 
@Smurfi129 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## SAVaper (9/12/20)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Al3x 
@Davidmac100 
@Dr Voopenstein 
@gh0st_reap3r 
@Marnu 
@Smurfi129


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## vicTor (9/12/20)

happy birthday

@Al3x
@Davidmac100
@Dr Voopenstein
@gh0st_reap3r
@Marnu
@Smurfi129

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (9/12/20)

Happy birthday 
@Al3x 
@Davidmac100 
@Dr Voopenstein 
@gh0st_reap3r 
@Marnu 
@Smurfi129 
Have an amazing day ahead many happy returns of the day take care and enjoy the day

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## hot.chillie35 (9/12/20)

Happy Birthday 

@Al3x 
@Davidmac100 
@Dr Voopenstein 
@gh0st_reap3r 
@Marnu and 
@Smurfi129

Have a super fantastic day!!!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## AKS (9/12/20)

A very happy birthday to
@Al3x 
&
@Davidmac100 
&
@Dr Voopenstein 
&
@gh0st_reap3r 
&
@Marnu 
&
@Smurfi129 
& 
Have a fantastic day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## THE REAPER (9/12/20)

Happy Birthday
@Al3x
@Davidmac100
@Dr Voopenstein
@gh0st_reap3r
@Marnu
@Smurfi129
Hope you all have a great day.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (9/12/20)

Happy Humpedy Humpday Birthday!!!

@Al3x
@Davidmac100
@Dr Voopenstein
@gh0st_reap3r
@Marnu
@Smurfi129 

Have an awesome day!!!!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## alex1501 (9/12/20)

Happy Birthday 
  @Al3x @Davidmac100 @Dr Voopenstein  


  @gh0st_reap3r @Marnu @Smurfi129  
 and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (9/12/20)

Happy Birthday

@Al3x
@Davidmac100
@Dr Voopenstein
@gh0st_reap3r
@Marnu
@Smurfi129

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Mzr (9/12/20)

Happy birthday to you 
@Al3x
@Davidmac100
@Dr Voopenstein
@gh0st_reap3r
@Marnu
@Smurfi129

q

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## ddk1979 (9/12/20)

@Al3x
@Davidmac100
@Dr Voopenstein
@gh0st_reap3r
@Marnu
@Smurfi129
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## ARYANTO (9/12/20)

@Al3x
@Davidmac100
@Dr Voopenstein
@gh0st_reap3r
@Marnu
@Smurfi129
Hope you all had a wonderful birthday .

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Resistance (9/12/20)

@Al3x
@Davidmac100
@Dr Voopenstein
@gh0st_reap3r
@Marnu
@Smurfi129
Happy Birthday! Hope you have an Awesome Day!!!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Grand Guru (10/12/20)

Happy Birthday @Designerama and @Vape0206. Best wishes for the year ahead!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/12/20)

Happy Birthday
@Designerama 
@Vape0206 

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## alex1501 (10/12/20)

Happy Birthday  
   @Designerama @Vape0206   


and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (10/12/20)

happy birthday

@Designerama 
@Vape0206

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (10/12/20)

Happy birthday 
@Designerama 
@Vape0206 
Have an amazing day ahead guys and many happy returns of the day take care and enjoy

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (10/12/20)

Happy Birthday

@Designerama
@Vape0206

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Room Fogger (10/12/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Designerama 
@Vape0206 
 Have a great day

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (10/12/20)

hApPy BiRtHdAy!!

@Designerama
@Vape0206 

Have an awesomely spectacular day today!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Stranger (10/12/20)

@Al3x
@Davidmac100
@Dr Voopenstein
@gh0st_reap3r
@Marnu and
@Smurfi129







Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## SAVaper (10/12/20)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Designerama 
@Vape0206


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## AKS (10/12/20)

Have a healthy happy birthday,
@Designerama & @Vape0206

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## NOOB (10/12/20)

Happy birthday 
@Designerama
@Vape0206
Hope you have a fantastic day!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Stranger (10/12/20)

@Designerama
@Vape0206




Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Mzr (10/12/20)

Happy birthday to you @Designerama and @Vape0206

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## ddk1979 (10/12/20)

@Designerama
@Vape0206
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## ARYANTO (10/12/20)

Happy birthday
@Designerama
@Vape0206
Hope you had an awesome day !

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Resistance (10/12/20)

@Designerama
@Vape0206
Happy Birthday. Hope you had an Awesome Day!!!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## THE REAPER (10/12/20)

Happy Birthday
@Designerama
@Vape0206
Hope you enjoyed the day and got spoiled.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Grand Guru (11/12/20)

Happy Birthday @baardbek and @Neptune. I hope you have a wonderful day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/12/20)

Happy Birthday
@baardbek 
@Neptune 

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## vicTor (11/12/20)

happy birthday

@baardbek 
@Neptune

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (11/12/20)

Happy Birthday to today's twins!!!

@baardbek 
@Neptune 

Have a spectacular day!!!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## THE REAPER (11/12/20)

Happy Birthday
@baardbek
@Neptune
Have a great day with loads of vape gear.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Room Fogger (11/12/20)

Happy Birthday 
@baardbek 
@Neptune
 Have a great day

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## SAVaper (11/12/20)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@baardbek 
@Neptune


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (11/12/20)

Happy Birthday

@baardbek
@Neptune

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (11/12/20)

The weekend is here .... 
happy birthday 
@baardbek 
@Neptune 
Have an awesome day ahead guys , take care and many happy returns of the day

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## AKS (11/12/20)

Have a happy birthday,


@baardbek & @Neptune

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Stranger (11/12/20)

@baardbek
@Neptune

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## alex1501 (11/12/20)

Happy Birthday
 @baardbek @Neptune 


 and have a great day

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Mzr (11/12/20)

Happy birthday to you @baardbek and @Neptune wishing you both an awesome day further and weekend ahead

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## ddk1979 (11/12/20)

@baardbek
@Neptune
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Resistance (11/12/20)

@baardbek 
@Neptune 
Happy Birthday,, have an Awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (12/12/20)

Happy Birthday to @Vaporesso. Best wishes for the year ahead!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/12/20)

Happy Birthday
@Vaporesso

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (12/12/20)

Happy Birthday to @Vaporesso.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Resistance (12/12/20)

Happy Birthday @Vaporesso .
Have another wonderful year with us.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## alex1501 (12/12/20)

@Vaporesso

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (12/12/20)

Happy birthday 
@Vaporesso 
Thank you for giving us awesome devices in my years of vaping, I have obtained many Vaporesso devices may you guys keep blessing us with many more beautiful devices

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Room Fogger (12/12/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Vaporesso 
 Enjoy the year with us

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (12/12/20)

Happy Birthday!!!!

@Vaporesso 

Have an Awesome Day!!!!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ddk1979 (12/12/20)

@Vaporesso
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Mzr (12/12/20)

Happy birthday @Vaporesso my very first dual battery mod was the tarrot 166w I think any way have an awesome one

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## vicTor (12/12/20)

happy birthday

@Vaporesso

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Grand Guru (13/12/20)

Happy Birthday @Coldfront and @B1G_WH1T3. I hope you have a wonderful day!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/12/20)

Happy Birthday
@Coldfront 
@B1G_WH1T3 

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (13/12/20)

Happy birthday 
@Coldfront 
@B1G_WH1T3 
Have an awesome day ahead guys, take care and many happy returns of the day... all the best and enjoy

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## SAVaper (13/12/20)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Coldfront 
@B1G_WH1T3


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## alex1501 (13/12/20)

Happy Birthday 
 @Coldfront @B1G_WH1T3 


 and have a great day

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Resistance (13/12/20)

@Coldfront
@B1G_WH1T3
Happy Birthday. Have an Awesome Day!!!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## vicTor (13/12/20)

happy birthday

@Coldfront 
@B1G_WH1T3

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## hot.chillie35 (13/12/20)

*H*appy Birthday 

@Coldfront 
@B1G_WH1T3

Have a Super Fantastic Day!!!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## AKS (13/12/20)

Have a happy birthday 
@Coldfront & @B1G_WH1T3
Wishing you cupcakes and smiles.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## ARYANTO (13/12/20)

Happy birthday
@Coldfront
@B1G_WH1T3

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (13/12/20)

*H*appy Birthday

@Coldfront
@B1G_WH1T3

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Room Fogger (13/12/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Coldfront 
@B1G_WH1T3 
 Have a great day

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (13/12/20)

Happeeeee Biffday!!!!

@B1G_WH1T3 
@Coldfront 

Have a rocking day!!!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Mzr (13/12/20)

Happy birthday to you @B1G_WH1T3 and @Coldfront hope you both have an awesome day of celebration

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## ddk1979 (13/12/20)

@B1G_WH1T3
@Coldfront
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## DrKolver (13/12/20)

Thank you all. @MeirTaitz , hope you had an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 8


----------



## Grand Guru (14/12/20)

No birthdays today

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (14/12/20)

No birthdays today 

View attachment 216732

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## SAVaper (14/12/20)

Good morning everyone. Have a great week 

Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (14/12/20)

Good morning Ecigssa family, have an awesome start to the new week, take care be safe enjoy the days leading up to Christmas and new year’s guys

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (14/12/20)



Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Resistance (14/12/20)

Have a good day guy's and Happy Birthday to the ones we missed.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (14/12/20)

Happy Monday Everybody!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## NOOB (14/12/20)

Have a wonderful day everyone.

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (14/12/20)

The English name for Monday comes from the Anglo-Saxon word _Mōnandæg_, which loosely means “the moon’s day.” _Mōna_ is the word for _moon_ in Old English.

Ok then Happy moon day

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Grand Guru (15/12/20)

Happy Birthday @Frostbite and @Lingogrey and many happy returns!

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/12/20)

Happy Birthday
@Frostbite 
@Lingogrey 

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (15/12/20)

HaPpY bIrThDay!!!

@Frostbite 
@Lingogrey 

HaVe An AwEsOmE dAy!!!

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (15/12/20)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Frostbite 
@Lingogrey


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (15/12/20)

Happy Birthday 

@Frostbite and @Lingogrey

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (15/12/20)

happy birthday

@Frostbite 
@Lingogrey

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (15/12/20)

Happy birthday 
@Frostbite 
@Lingogrey 
Have an awesome day ahead guys take care , party hard and be safe ... let’s not forget just keep going with those vape clouds

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (15/12/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Frostbite 
@Lingogrey 
 Have a great day

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## alex1501 (15/12/20)

Happy Birthday 
 @Frostbite @Lingogrey 


and have a great day

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr (15/12/20)

Happy belated birthday to all the birthdays I have missed the last few months.

Happy Birthday
@Frostbite
@Lingogrey

Hope you have a great day

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (15/12/20)

@Frostbite
@Lingogrey





Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (15/12/20)

@Frostbite and @Lingogrey 
Have an Awesome Nd Happy Birthday!!!

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## NOOB (15/12/20)

Happy birthday
@Frostbite
@Lingogrey
Hope you have a fantastic day!

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mzr (15/12/20)

Happy birthday to you @Frostbite and @Lingogrey may you both have a blessed and awesome day

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (15/12/20)

@Frostbite
@Lingogrey - special birthday wishes to a long time forum member and a very helpful guy.
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (15/12/20)

@Frostbite
@Lingogrey
Happy birthday , hope you had a great day ,and tomorrow is a holiday ...

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (16/12/20)

Happy Birthday @BrassVape @Salvator_luigi and @Yusuf Cape Vaper. I hope you all have wonderful day!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (16/12/20)

Happy Public Holiday Birthday!

@BrassVape 
@Salvator_luigi 
@Yusuf Cape Vaper 

Have an awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/12/20)

Happy Birthday
@BrassVape 
@Salvator_luigi 
@Yusuf Cape Vaper 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Hooked (16/12/20)

Happy birthday to @BrassVape and @Salvator_luigi 

And a very special birthday wish to @Yusuf Cape Vaper. Have a great day and wishing you the very best for the year ahead!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## SAVaper (16/12/20)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@BrassVape 
@Salvator_luigi 
@Yusuf Cape Vaper


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## NOOB (16/12/20)

Morning all, Happy birthday 
@BrassVape
@Salvator_luigi
@Yusuf Cape Vaper
Hope you have a great day.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## alex1501 (16/12/20)

Happy Birthday 
 @BrassVape @Salvator_luigi @Yusuf Cape Vaper 


 and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (16/12/20)

Happy birthday 
@BrassVape 
@Salvator_luigi 
@Yusuf Cape Vaper 
Have an awesome day ahead guys take care enjoy your day and many happy returns of the day

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (16/12/20)

Happy Birthday

@BrassVape
@Salvator_luigi
@Yusuf Cape Vaper

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Room Fogger (16/12/20)

Happy birthday 
@BrassVape
@Salvator_luigi
@Yusuf Cape Vaper
 Have a great day.

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## ARYANTO (16/12/20)

Happy birthday
@BrassVape
@Salvator_luigi
@Yusuf Cape Vaper
Hope you all are enjoying a day off .

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Kuhlkatz (16/12/20)

Oops. How the heck did I miss this yesterday? 

Happy belated Birthday @Frostbite and @Lingogrey . I hope you guys had a great day at least.
All the best wishes for the year ahead though !

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (16/12/20)

Happy Birthday @BrassVape , @Salvator_luigi and @Yusuf Cape Vaper 

I hope you have a lekka one !

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## vicTor (16/12/20)

happy birthday

@BrassVape
@Salvator_luigi
@Yusuf Cape Vaper

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Chanelr (16/12/20)

Happy Birthday

@BrassVape
@Salvator_luigi
@Yusuf Cape Vaper

Hope you guys have an awesome day.

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Mzr (16/12/20)

Happy birthday to you 
@BrassVape
@Salvator_luigi
@Yusuf Cape Vaper
May you all have many more

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## ddk1979 (16/12/20)

@BrassVape
@Salvator_luigi
@Yusuf Cape Vaper
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Grand Guru (17/12/20)

Happy Birthday @Stephanus Kotze @Vino1718 and @tariqkarolia. My best wishes for the year ahead!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/12/20)

Happy Birthday
@Stephanus Kotze 
@Vino1718 
@tariqkarolia 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## SAVaper (17/12/20)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Stephanus Kotze 
@Vino1718 
@tariqkarolia


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (17/12/20)

Happy birthday 
@Stephanus Kotze 
@Vino1718 
@tariqkarolia 
Have an awesome day ahead guys take care many happy returns of the day

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## AKS (17/12/20)

Have a great & happy birthday
@Stephanus Kotze ,
@Vino1718 &
@tariqkarolia
And here’s to a year full of peace and health,for all.

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## vicTor (17/12/20)

happy birthday

@Stephanus Kotze
@Vino1718
@tariqkarolia

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (17/12/20)

Happy Birthday to today's triplets!!!

@Stephanus Kotze 
@Vino1718 
@tariqkarolia 

Have a rocking day!!!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Room Fogger (17/12/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Stephanus Kotze 
@Vino1718 
@tariqkarolia 
 Have a great day.

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (17/12/20)

Happy Birthday 

@Stephanus Kotze
@Vino1718
@tariqkarolia

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## hot.chillie35 (17/12/20)

Happy Birthday 

@Stephanus Kotze 
@Vino1718 
@tariqkarolia 

Have a Wonderful Day!!!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## alex1501 (17/12/20)

Happy Birthday  
  @Vino1718 @Stephanus Kotze @tariqkarolia  


 and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## NOOB (17/12/20)

Morning all. Happy birthday
@Stephanus Kotze
@Vino1718
@tariqkarolia
Hope you have a fantastic day.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Resistance (17/12/20)

@Stephanus Kotze
@Vino1718
@tariqkarolia
Have an Awesome and Happy Birthday!!!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Stranger (17/12/20)

@Stephanus Kotze
@Vino1718
@tariqkarolia

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Chanelr (17/12/20)

Happy Birthday
@Stephanus Kotze
@Vino1718
@tariqkarolia

Hope you all have a great day

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Mzr (17/12/20)

Happy birthday to you 
@Stephanus Kotze
@Vino1718
@tariqkarolia may you all have many more and an awesome day

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## ddk1979 (17/12/20)

@Stephanus Kotze
@Vino1718
@tariqkarolia
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Vino1718 (17/12/20)

Thanks for the wishes guys. Much appreciated 

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 8


----------



## ARYANTO (17/12/20)

Happy Birthday
@Stephanus Kotze 
@Vino1718 
@tariqkarolia
Hope you all had a great b/day !

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Kuhlkatz (17/12/20)

Happy Birthday @Stephanus Kotze , @Vino1718 and @tariqkarolia 

Hope you guys had a good one !

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Grand Guru (18/12/20)

Happy Birthday @CoreyG @DDOOOS @Golden Milestone @Rlewis and many happy returns.
Special birthday wishes to MR @vicTor. May you have a wonderful day and a blessed year ahead! And may discover the joys of vaping with regulated devices

Reactions: Like 15 | Funny 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/12/20)

Happy Birthday
@vicTor


@CoreyG
@DDOOOS
@Golden Milestone
@Rlewis

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 15 | Winner 1


----------



## SAVaper (18/12/20)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@vicTor 
@CoreyG 
@DDOOOS 
@Golden Milestone 
@Rlewis


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (18/12/20)

happy birthday

@CoreyG
@DDOOOS
@Golden Milestone
@Rlewis

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 3


----------



## Room Fogger (18/12/20)

happy birthday 
@CoreyG
@DDOOOS
@Golden Milestone
@Rlewis
 Have a great day 
 And a special birthday wish for a great guy 
@vicTor
 Hope the year ahead will be filled with only the good that life has to offer, have a great one.

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (18/12/20)

Happy birthday 
@vicTor 
@CoreyG 
@DDOOOS 
@Golden Milestone 
@Rlewis
have an awesome day ahead , many happy returns of the day ... take care and enjoy

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## AKS (18/12/20)

Have a happy birthday with lots of cake&vape,
@vicTor
@CoreyG
@DDOOOS
@Golden Milestone
@Rlewis
Hope you get spoilt and loved today.

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## alex1501 (18/12/20)

Happy Birthday  
 @vicTor @CoreyG @DDOOOS 


  @Golden Milestone @Rlewis  
and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (18/12/20)

HaPpY bIrThDaY!!!!!

@vicTor
@CoreyG
@DDOOOS
@Golden Milestone
@Rlewis 

May your day be filled with surprises, presents, joy and vape mail.... and cake.... never forget the cake!

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (18/12/20)

A special Happy Birthday message for @vicTor

Reactions: Like 15 | Winner 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (18/12/20)

Happy Birthday

@CoreyG
@DDOOOS
@Golden Milestone
@Rlewis

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## vicTor (18/12/20)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> Happy Birthday
> @vicTor
> View attachment 217059
> 
> ...



brilliant thanks man !

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (18/12/20)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> A special Happy Birthday message for @vicTor




awesome ! spotted all my friends !

thanks !

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 3


----------



## NOOB (18/12/20)

Morning all. Happy birthday
@vicTor
@CoreyG
@DDOOOS
@Golden Milestone
@Rlewis
Hope you have a fantastic day with spoils aplenty!

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mzr (18/12/20)

Happy happy Squonky birthday to you @vicTor may you be blessed with many more and a happy birthday to @CoreyG, @DDOOOS, @Golden Milestone and @Rlewis may you all have a great day further

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (18/12/20)

@vicTor
@CoreyG
@DDOOOS
@Golden Milestone
@Rlewis






Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Chanelr (18/12/20)

Happy Birthday
@CoreyG
@DDOOOS
@Golden Milestone
@Rlewis

And extra birthday wishes to @vicTor 

Hope you all have a great day

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/12/20)

vicTor said:


> brilliant thanks man !


Only a pleasure *SQUONK MASTER  *
May you have a lekker day further
Cheers!

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (18/12/20)

@vicTor - special birthday wishes to a you
@CoreyG
@DDOOOS
@Golden Milestone
@Rlewis
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## Phill (18/12/20)

Happy birthday guys!

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (18/12/20)

@CoreyG
@DDOOOS
@Golden Milestone
@Rlewis
Have an Awesome and Happy Birthday!!!

And extra mech squonk wishes to @vicTor

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (18/12/20)

Not this one


nor this one


but this one 



@CoreyG
@DDOOOS
@Golden Milestone
@Rlewis
Guys have a happy birthday , enjoy the weekend!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Kuhlkatz (18/12/20)

Happy Birthday @vicTor , @CoreyG , @DDOOOS , @Golden Milestone and @Rlewis 

Hope you all had a great day. Best wishes for the rest of the festive season and the year ahead !

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (19/12/20)

Happy Birthday @Devon Strydom and @Power puffz. I hope you have a wonderful day!

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (19/12/20)

Happpeeeee Bifffffday!!

@Devon Strydom 
@Power puffz 

Have An Awesome Day!!!!

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/12/20)

Happy Birthday
@Devon Strydom 
@Power puffz 

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## SAVaper (19/12/20)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Devon Strydom 
@Power puffz


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (19/12/20)

Happy Birthday @Devon Strydom

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (19/12/20)

Happy Birthday @Power puffz

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (19/12/20)

Happy birthday 
@Devon Strydom 
@Power puffz 
Have an awesome day ahead guys ... take care enjoy your day and many happy returns of the day

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Resistance (19/12/20)

@Devon Strydom 
And @Power puffz 
Happy Birthday. Have an Awesome Day.!!!

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Room Fogger (19/12/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Devon Strydom 
@Power puffz
 Have a great day.

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## alex1501 (19/12/20)

Happy Birthday 
  @Devon Strydom @Power puffz  


and have a great day

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## ARYANTO (19/12/20)

Happy birthday
@Devon Strydom
@Power puffz
Have a nice day

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## vicTor (19/12/20)

happy birthday

@Devon Strydom 
@Power puffz

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Chanelr (19/12/20)

Happy Birthday

@Devon Strydom
@Power puffz

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## AKS (19/12/20)

Have a happy & healthy birthday,
@Devon Strydom & @Power puffz
and a fantastic year ahead.

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## ddk1979 (19/12/20)

@Devon Strydom
@Power puffz
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Mzr (19/12/20)

Happy birthday to you @Devon Strydom and @Power puffz. Wishing you both an super happy birthday may you both have an awesome weekend of celebration

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Grand Guru (20/12/20)

Happy Birthday to @Rudolph @OreO @Keyaam and @Bornman86. I hope you have a marvellous day!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Room Fogger (20/12/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Rudolph 
@OreO 
@Keyaam 
@Bornman86 
 Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/12/20)

Happy Birthday
@Rudolph 
@OreO 
@Keyaam 
@Bornman86 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## alex1501 (20/12/20)

Happy Birthday 
 @Rudolph @OreO @Keyaam @Bornman86 


 and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## SAVaper (20/12/20)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Rudolph 
@OreO 
@Keyaam 
@Bornman86


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (20/12/20)

Happy Birthday to @Rudolph @OreO @Keyaam and @Bornman86.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (20/12/20)

Happy Birthday to todays quadruplets!!!!

@Rudolph 
@OreO 
@Keyaam 
@Bornman86 

Hip Hip...... Hooray!!!!!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## vicTor (20/12/20)

happy birthday

@Rudolph
@OreO
@Keyaam
@Bornman86

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (20/12/20)

Happy birthday 
@Rudolph 
@OreO 
@Keyaam 
@Bornman86 
Have a super awesome day ahead guys , take care many happy returns of the day, enjoy

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## ARYANTO (20/12/20)

@Rudolph @OreO @Keyaam and @Bornman86.
Happy birthday !

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Mzr (20/12/20)

To @Rudolph
@OreO
@Keyaam
@Bornman86 wishing you all blessed birthday wishes hope you have a lekker day

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## ddk1979 (20/12/20)

@Rudolph
@OreO
@Keyaam
@Bornman86
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Resistance (20/12/20)

@Rudolph
@OreO
@Keyaam
@Bornman86
Have an Awesome and Happy Birthday!!!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## hot.chillie35 (20/12/20)

Happy Birthday 

@Rudolph 
@OreO 
@Keyaam 
@Bornman86

Have a wonderful day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## AKS (20/12/20)

Hope you enjoy the rest of your birthday 
@Rudolph 
@OreO 
@Keyaam 
@Bornman86
and best wishes for the year ahead.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Chanelr (20/12/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Rudolph
@OreO
@Keyaam
@Bornman86

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Grand Guru (21/12/20)

Happy Birthday @Bone @Rafiq @McGeezy21 and @Marcelle Brand. I hope you all have a very special day!

Reactions: Like 14 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (21/12/20)

@Marcelle Brand 
@McGeezy21 
@Rafiq 
@Bone
Happy Birthday. Have an Awesome Day!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## SAVaper (21/12/20)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Marcelle Brand 
@McGeezy21 
@Rafiq 
@Bone


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/12/20)

Happy Birthday
@Marcelle Brand 
@McGeezy21 
@Rafiq 
@Bone 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (21/12/20)

Happy birthday 
@Bone 
@Rafiq 
@McGeezy21 
@Marcelle Brand 
Have an awesome day ahead guys , many happy returns of the day take care and enjoy

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## vicTor (21/12/20)

happy birthday

@Marcelle Brand
@McGeezy21
@Rafiq
@Bone

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## alex1501 (21/12/20)

Happy Birthday 
 @Marcelle Brand @McGeezy21 @Rafiq @Bone 


   and have a great day

Reactions: Like 12 | Funny 2


----------



## Room Fogger (21/12/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Marcelle Brand
@McGeezy21
@Rafiq
@Bone
 Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (21/12/20)

Happy Birthday!!!!

@Marcelle Brand
@McGeezy21
@Rafiq
@Bone 

Hope it is a Rocking Day!!!!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## AKS (21/12/20)

Have a very happy birthday,
@Marcelle Brand
@McGeezy21
@Rafiq
@Bone 
and blessings for the year ahead.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Stranger (21/12/20)

@Marcelle Brand
@McGeezy21
@Rafiq
@Bone

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Marcelle Brand (21/12/20)

Thanks for the Bday wishes everyone!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 8


----------



## Mzr (21/12/20)

Happy birthday to you 
@Marcelle Brand
@McGeezy21
@Rafiq
@Bone
May you all have a awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Chanelr (21/12/20)

Happy Birthday
@Marcelle Brand
@McGeezy21
@Rafiq
@Bone
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## ddk1979 (21/12/20)

@Marcelle Brand
@McGeezy21
@Rafiq
@Bone
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## ARYANTO (21/12/20)

Happy birthday
@Bone
@Rafiq
@McGeezy21
@Marcelle Brand
Hope you all had a great day .

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## hot.chillie35 (21/12/20)

Happy Birthday 

@Bone 
@Rafiq 
@McGeezy21 
@Marcelle Brand

Hoped you all had an Awesome Day!!!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Grand Guru (22/12/20)

No birthdays today.

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 2


----------



## Room Fogger (22/12/20)

Morning everyone, have a great day!

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (22/12/20)



Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (22/12/20)

Happy Non-Birthday everyone!!!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## AKS (22/12/20)

Happy random Tuesday to all!

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 3


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (22/12/20)

No birthdays????? Have an awesome day ahead Ecigssa family, may all of us be safe this festive period and eat , sleep , Vape a lot

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 3


----------



## Stranger (22/12/20)

*Born This Day In History 22nd December *
Celebrating Birthday's Today
Maurice Gibb 
Born: 22nd December 1949 Isle of Man
Died: January 12th 2003 Miami Beach, Florida, United States
Known For : Maurice Gibb best known as one of the founding members of the pop group the "Bee Gees" with his brothers Robin and Barry. The Bee Gees sold over 200 million records and were one of the most popular groups from the mid 60's to late 70's. The Gib Family emmigrated to Australia in the late 50's and it was in Australia that the Bee Gees first gained popularity before returning to the UK and signing with Polydor Records and joining up with Vince Melouney on lead guitar and Colin Petersen on Drums and releasing thier first single "Spicks and Specks" which made the top 20 in the UK and U.S, followed by 'To Love Somebody'.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Resistance (22/12/20)

Mornings!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Grand Guru (23/12/20)

Happy Birthday @Achmat89 @n00b13 @Pierre2 @Smokey_Robinson and special wishes for @KarlDP and @DavyH. I hope you have an awesome day and a blessed year ahead!

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/12/20)

Happy Birthday
@KarlDP 
@DavyH 
@Achmat89 
@n00b13 
@Pierre2 
@Smokey_Robinson 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 2


----------



## alex1501 (23/12/20)

Happy Birthday and Many Happy Returns.
   @KarlDP @DavyH @Achmat89   


   @n00b13 @Pierre2 @Smokey_Robinson

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 2


----------



## vicTor (23/12/20)

happy birthday

@KarlDP
@DavyH
@Achmat89
@n00b13
@Pierre2
@Smokey_Robinson

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 2


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (23/12/20)

Happy birthday 
@KarlDP 
@DavyH 
@Achmat89 
@n00b13 
@Pierre2 
@Smokey_Robinson
Have an awesome day ahead guys , many happy returns of the day take care and enjoy

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (23/12/20)

Wishing you a very Happy Birthday @n00b13

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (23/12/20)

Wishing you a very Happy Birthday @Smokey_Robinson

Reactions: Like 11 | Funny 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (23/12/20)

Wishing you a very Happy Birthday @Pierre2

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (23/12/20)

Wishing you a very Happy Birthday @Achmat89

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (23/12/20)

Wishing you a very Happy Birthday @DavyH

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## ARYANTO (23/12/20)

Happy birthday to:
@KarlDP
@DavyH
@Achmat89
@n00b13
@Pierre2
@Smokey_Robinson

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (23/12/20)

Wishing you a very Happy Birthday @KarlDP

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## NOOB (23/12/20)

Morning all and happy birthday
@KarlDP
@DavyH
@Achmat89
@n00b13
@Pierre2
@Smokey_Robinson 
Hope you guys have a fantastic day.

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/12/20)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Wishing you a very Happy Birthday @Karl


Morning my friend. I think you tagged the wrong Karl

Reactions: Like 10 | Funny 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (23/12/20)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> Morning my friend. I think you tagged the wrong Karl




Thanks Gary. Will edit. I hope that the wrong Karl also enjoys his day.

P.S. You have an eye like an eagle.

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 7


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (23/12/20)

Happy Birthday!!!!

@KarlDP 
@DavyH 
@Achmat89 
@n00b13 
@Pierre2 
@Smokey_Robinson 

Hope you lot have a get-together planned as you can all throw a party on your own with this big list!!!!!

Have a Great Day!!!!

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 2


----------



## SAVaper (23/12/20)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@KarlDP 
@DavyH 
@Achmat89 
@n00b13 
@Pierre2 
@Smokey_Robinson


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 2


----------



## Room Fogger (23/12/20)

Happy Birthday 
@KarlDP
@DavyH
@Achmat89
@n00b13
@Pierre2
@Smokey_Robinson
 Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 2


----------



## AKS (23/12/20)

Have a very happy birthday and a fantastic year ahead 
@KarlDP 
@DavyH 
@Achmat89 
@n00b13 
@Pierre2 
@Smokey_Robinson

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 2


----------



## Chanelr (23/12/20)

Happy Birthday
@KarlDP
@DavyH
@Achmat89
@n00b13
@Pierre2
@Smokey_Robinson

Hope you all have a great day

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 2


----------



## DavyH (23/12/20)

Thanks everyone! Happy birthday to all my fellow just pre- and just post- Christmas babies (and even worse, those born on 25/12) - we suffer in silence. You'll know what I'm talking about if you were born in December

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mzr (23/12/20)

Happy birthday to you 
@KarlDP
@DavyH
@Achmat89
@n00b13
@Pierre2
@Smokey_Robinson may you all have a super awesome day of celebrating right into Christmas and beyond

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 2


----------



## Stranger (23/12/20)

@KarlDP
@DavyH
@Achmat89
@n00b13
@Pierre2
@Smokey_Robinson

Many happy returns, enough for a party today.

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 2


----------



## ddk1979 (23/12/20)

@KarlDP
@DavyH
@Achmat89
@n00b13
@Pierre2
@Smokey_Robinson
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 2


----------



## Kuhlkatz (23/12/20)

Happy Birthday @Achmat89 , @DavyH , @KarlDP , @n00b13 , @Pierre2 and @Smokey_Robinson 

I hope you all have a great day! Best wishes for the Festive Season and the year ahead.

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 2


----------



## hot.chillie35 (23/12/20)

Happy Birthday 

@Achmat89 
@n00b13 
@Pierre2 
@Smokey_Robinson
@KarlDP 
@DavyH

Have an Awesome Day and a Blessed Year Ahead!!!

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 2


----------



## Pierre2 (23/12/20)

Dear All, thank you very much for kind wishes!
Pierre2

Sent from my SM-A505F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 7


----------



## Resistance (23/12/20)

@KarlDP
@DavyH
@Smokey_Robinson
@Achmat89
@n00b13
@Pierre2 have 
Extra candles to all of you.
Have an Awesome Birthday!!!

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 2


----------



## Grand Guru (24/12/20)

Happy Birthday @Tayden Pillay and many happy returns!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Resistance (24/12/20)

@Tayden Pillay Happy Birthday. Have an Awesome Birthday!!!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Tayden Pillay (24/12/20)

Grand Guru said:


> Happy Birthday @Tayden Pillay and many happy returns!
> View attachment 217547


Thank you

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 7


----------



## Tayden Pillay (24/12/20)

Resistance said:


> @Tayden Pillay Happy Birthday. Have an Awesome Birthday!!!


Thank you

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## Timwis (24/12/20)

Happy Cake Day!

@KarlDP
@DavyH
@Achmat89
@n00b13
@Pierre2
@Smokey_Robinson
@Tayden Pillay

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 2


----------



## alex1501 (24/12/20)

Happy Birthday
 @Tayden Pillay 


 and have a great day

Reactions: Like 14 | Funny 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/12/20)

Happy Birthday


@Tayden Pillay 

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## SAVaper (24/12/20)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Tayden Pillay


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (24/12/20)

Happy birthday 
@Tayden Pillay 
All the best my bru

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## ARYANTO (24/12/20)

@Tayden Pillay
Congratulations and happy birthday 
Enjoy !

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## AKS (24/12/20)

Have a great birthday and a peaceful healthy year ahead,
@Tayden Pillay

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (24/12/20)

Happy birthday @Tayden Pillay

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (24/12/20)

Happy Birthday!!!

@Tayden Pillay

Presents today... presents tomorrow.... you enjoy it!!!!!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## vicTor (24/12/20)

happy birthday

@Tayden Pillay

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## NOOB (24/12/20)

Morning all and happy birthday 
@Tayden Pillay
Hope you have a great day!!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## DavyH (24/12/20)

Happy birthday Lemmy, wherever you are.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Mzr (24/12/20)

Happy birthday to you @Tayden Pillay may you have and awesome day

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## ddk1979 (24/12/20)

@Tayden Pillay
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## hot.chillie35 (24/12/20)

Happy Birthday 

@Tayden Pillay 

Have an awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 1


----------



## Chanelr (24/12/20)

Happy birthday

@Tayden Pillay

Hope you have a great day

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Stranger (24/12/20)

Many happy returns

@Tayden Pillay

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Grand Guru (25/12/20)

Happy Birthday to the Christmas babies @Dane vape 01 and @BeenoVape. I hope you have a wonderful day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/12/20)

Happy Birthday
@Dane vape 01 
@BeenoVape 

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## alex1501 (25/12/20)

Happy Birthday  
   @Dane vape 01 @BeenoVape   


 and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## SAVaper (25/12/20)

Good morning everyone. 
Merry Christmas and happy birthday to
@Dane vape 01 
@BeenoVape


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (25/12/20)

Happy birthday 
@Dane vape 01 
@BeenoVape 
Hope you guys have an awesome day ahead take care many happy returns of the day and a very happy Christmas to everyone, take care this festive period be safe eat lots , drink lots and vape lots

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (25/12/20)

Happy Birthday

@Dane vape 01
@BeenoVape

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (25/12/20)

Happppeeeeee Bifffffday!!!!

@Dane vape 01 
@BeenoVape 

Have an awesomely spectacular amazing day!!!!!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## vicTor (25/12/20)

happy birthday

@Dane vape 01 
@BeenoVape

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Room Fogger (25/12/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Dane vape 01 
@BeenoVape 
And belated wishes for
@Tayden Pillay 
Hope you had a great day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## hot.chillie35 (25/12/20)

Happy Birthday 

@Dane vape 01 
@BeenoVape 

Have a Super Wonderful Day!




Also Merry Xmas to All!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Resistance (25/12/20)

@Dane vape 01 and @BeenoVape Have a Happy Birthday, a lekka Christmas.
Enjoy your day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Mzr (25/12/20)

Happy birthday to you 
@Dane vape 01 and @BeenoVape may you both have a awesome day celebrating into the weekend and a Merry Christmas

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## AKS (25/12/20)

Merry birthday and happy Christmas to you,
@Dane vape 01 and @BeenoVape
Have a stellar day and an amazing year ahead!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## ddk1979 (25/12/20)

and Merry Xmas   

@Dane vape 01
@BeenoVape
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Grand Guru (26/12/20)

Happy Birthday @Dwarfy and @Imraanf001 and many happy returns!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/12/20)

Happy Birthday
@Dwarfy 
@Imraanf001 

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## SAVaper (26/12/20)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Dwarfy 
@Imraanf001


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Room Fogger (26/12/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Dwarfy 
@Imraanf001 
 Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (26/12/20)

Happy birthday 
@Dwarfy 
@Imraanf001 
Have an awesome day day ahead guys , take care many happy returns of the day

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (26/12/20)

Happy Birthday

@Dwarfy
@Imraanf001

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## alex1501 (26/12/20)

Happy Birthday 
  @Dwarfy @Imraanf001  


and have a great day

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## ddk1979 (26/12/20)

@Dwarfy
@Imraanf001
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## AKS (26/12/20)

Have a happy boxing birthday,
@Dwarfy & @Imraanf001
and best wishes for the year ahead.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Mzr (26/12/20)

Happy birthday to you 
@Dwarfy and @Imraanf001 wishing you all the best for the day ahead and the new year

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## vicTor (26/12/20)

happy birthday

@Dwarfy 
@Imraanf001

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## hot.chillie35 (26/12/20)

Happy Birthday 

@Dwarfy 
@Imraanf001 

Have a Super Fantastic Day!!!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Resistance (26/12/20)

Happy Birthday to @Dwarfy and @Imraanf001 have an Awesome Day!!!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (26/12/20)

Happy Birthday!!!

@Dwarfy 
@Imraanf001 

Hope it is a great unBoxing day for you!!!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Grand Guru (27/12/20)

Happy Birthday @Hazard @KubrixOrange @Smoke_A_Llama @TheVapeGurlz and @KallitCpt. I hope you all have a wonderful day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/12/20)

Happy Birthday
@Hazard
@KubrixOrange 
@Smoke_A_Llama
@TheVapeGurlz
@KallitCpt

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## SAVaper (27/12/20)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Hazard
@KubrixOrange 
@Smoke_A_Llama
@TheVapeGurlz
@KallitCpt


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (27/12/20)

Happy birthday 
@Hazard
@KubrixOrange 
@Smoke_A_Llama
@TheVapeGurlz
@KallitCpt
Hope you guys have an awesome day day ahead , take care and many happy returns of the day

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (27/12/20)

Happy Birthday

@Hazard
@KubrixOrange
@Smoke_A_Llama
@TheVapeGurlz
@KallitCpt

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## alex1501 (27/12/20)

Happy Birthday and Many Happy Returns 
 @Smoke_A_Llama @Hazard 


 @KubrixOrange @TheVapeGurlz @KallitCpt

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## AKS (27/12/20)

Have a happy birthday,
@Hazard
@KubrixOrange 
@Smoke_A_Llama
@TheVapeGurlz
@KallitCpt
Hope it’s a festive one!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (27/12/20)

Happy Birthday

@Hazard
@KubrixOrange
@Smoke_A_Llama
@TheVapeGurlz
@KallitCpt

Hope it is a Rocking day!!!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## vicTor (27/12/20)

happy birthday

@Hazard
@KubrixOrange
@Smoke_A_Llama
@TheVapeGurlz
@KallitCpt

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## ddk1979 (27/12/20)

@Hazard
@KubrixOrange
@Smoke_A_Llama
@TheVapeGurlz
@KallitCpt
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Room Fogger (27/12/20)

Happy Birthday 
@Hazard
@KubrixOrange 
@Smoke_A_Llama
@TheVapeGurlz
@KallitCpt
 Hope you have a great day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Resistance (27/12/20)

@Hazard
@KubrixOrange
@Smoke_A_Llama
@TheVapeGurlz
@KallitCpt 
Happy Birthday! Have an Awesome Day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Mzr (27/12/20)

Happy birthday to you 
@Hazard
@KubrixOrange
@Smoke_A_Llama
@TheVapeGurlz
@KallitCpt
May you all have an awesome day further

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## hot.chillie35 (27/12/20)

NewHappy Birthday 

@Hazard 
@KubrixOrange 
@Smoke_A_Llama 
@TheVapeGurlz 
@KallitCpt 

Have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ARYANTO (27/12/20)

Happy Birthday

@Hazard
@KubrixOrange
@Smoke_A_Llama
@TheVapeGurlz
@KallitCpt

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Grand Guru (28/12/20)

Happy Birthday @Marechal and @aktorsyl. I hope you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/12/20)

Happy Birthday
@Marechal 
@aktorsyl 

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (28/12/20)

happy birthday

@Marechal 
@aktorsyl

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## alex1501 (28/12/20)

Happy Birthday 
  @aktorsyl @Marechal  


and have a great day

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (28/12/20)

Happy Birthday

@Marechal
@aktorsyl

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 2


----------



## AKS (28/12/20)

Have a very happy birthday,
and best wishes for the coming year, @Marechal & @aktorsyl

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (28/12/20)

Happy birthday to:

@Marechal
@aktorsyl

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (28/12/20)

Happy birthday 
@Marechal 
@aktorsyl 
Hope you guys have an awesome day day ahead, take care many happy returns of the day.

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (28/12/20)

@Marechal
@aktorsyl

Many happy returns and to those I missed, have a great next 364

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (28/12/20)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Marechal 
@aktorsyl


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mzr (28/12/20)

Happy happy birthday to you @Marechal and @aktorsyl hope you have an awesome day celebrating safely in to the new year

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (28/12/20)

@aktorsyl
@Marechal
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (28/12/20)

Happy Birthday
@Marechal 
@aktorsyl 
Have an Awesome Day!!!

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (28/12/20)

Happy Birthday 

@Marechal 
@aktorsyl 

Have an awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (28/12/20)

Happy Birthday to the Last-Monday-Of-2020-Twins:

@Marechal
@aktorsyl 

Have an awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (29/12/20)

Happy Birthday @OPium46 anf @SykoSlayer. I hope you have a wonderful day!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/12/20)

Happy Birthday
@OPium46 
@SykoSlayer 

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## vicTor (29/12/20)

happy birthday

@OPium46 
@SykoSlayer

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## alex1501 (29/12/20)

Happy Birthday 
  @OPium46 @SykoSlayer   


and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (29/12/20)

Happy Birthday

@OPium46
@SykoSlayer

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## AKS (29/12/20)

Happy birthday to you,
@OPium46 & @SykoSlayer 
Wishing you a lovely day and a healthy year ahead.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (29/12/20)

Happy Birthday!!!!

@OPium46
@SykoSlayer 

Enjoy your day!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (29/12/20)

Happy birthday 
@OPium46 
@SykoSlayer 
Have an awesome day day ahead, many happy returns of the day, take care and enjoy

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## ARYANTO (29/12/20)

Happy birthday to:
@OPium46
@SykoSlayer
Hope you guys got some brewski's yesterday to celebrate today ...

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Mzr (29/12/20)

Happy happy birthday to you
@OPium46
@SykoSlayer may you both have an awesome day further celebrating into the new year

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Resistance (29/12/20)

Happy Birthday
@OPium46 
@SykoSlayer 
Have an Awesome Day!!!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Stranger (29/12/20)

@OPium46
@SykoSlayer

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ddk1979 (29/12/20)

@OPium46
@SykoSlayer
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## hot.chillie35 (29/12/20)

Happy Birthday 

@OPium46 
@SykoSlayer 

Have a Fantastic Day!!!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## SAVaper (29/12/20)

Happy birthday to 
@OPium46
@SykoSlayer

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Grand Guru (30/12/20)

Happy Birthday @Dr Khaos @MHD and @Noobvapester. I hope you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/12/20)

Happy Birthday
@Dr Khaos 
@MHD 
@Noobvapester 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (30/12/20)

Happpeeeee Biffffday!

@Dr Khaos 
@MHD 
@Noobvapester 

Hope you triplets have an awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## vicTor (30/12/20)

happy birthday

@Dr Khaos 
@MHD 
@Noobvapester

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## AKS (30/12/20)

Have a happy & healthy birthday @Dr Khaos ,
@MHD & @Noobvapester 
Wishing you a great year ahead.

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Resistance (30/12/20)

@Dr Khaos
@MHD
@Noobvapester
Happy Birthday have an Awesome Day!!!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## ARYANTO (30/12/20)

Happy birthday :
@Dr Khaos
@MHD
@Noobvapester

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Room Fogger (30/12/20)

Belated birthday wishes to 
@Marechal 
@aktorsyl 
Hope you had a great day!
 Happy Birthday to 
@Dr Khaos 
@MHD 
@Noobvapester 
Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (30/12/20)

Happy birthday 
@Dr Khaos 
@MHD 
@Noobvapester 
Have an awesome day ahead guys and many happy returns of the day, take care enjoy your day and party on into the new year

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## ddk1979 (30/12/20)

@Dr Khaos
@MHD
@Noobvapester
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## alex1501 (30/12/20)

Happy Birthday 
  @Dr Khaos @MHD @Noobvapester  


and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## hot.chillie35 (30/12/20)

Happy Birthday 

@Dr Khaos 
@MHD 
@Noobvapester 

Have an awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Stranger (30/12/20)

@Dr Khaos
@MHD
@Noobvapester

No beaches, no booze but hey, you got a birthday

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Mzr (30/12/20)

Happy birthday to you @Dr Khaos, @MHD and @Noobvapester may you all have an awesome day further

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Grand Guru (31/12/20)

Happy Birthday @PervertedMonk and @Spectator and best wishes for the year ahead!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## alex1501 (31/12/20)

Happy Birthday
 @PervertedMonk @Spectator 


and have a great day

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (31/12/20)

Happy Birthday
@PervertedMonk 
@Spectator 

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (31/12/20)

Happpee Bifffday!!!

@PervertedMonk 
@Spectator 

Two names that only goes together on a day like today!!! Hope you twins have an awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (31/12/20)

Happy birthday 
@PervertedMonk 
@Spectator 
have an awesome day ahead guys many happy returns of the day and happy New Year’s Eve everyone

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## SAVaper (31/12/20)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to 
@PervertedMonk
@Spectator

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## AKS (31/12/20)

Have a healthy happy birthday,
@PervertedMonk & @Spectator 
Wishing you a great year ahead.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (31/12/20)

Happy Birthday @PervertedMonk & @Spectator

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## ARYANTO (31/12/20)

Happy birthday
@PervertedMonk
@Spectator

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Room Fogger (31/12/20)

Happy birthday 
@PervertedMonk
@Spectator
 Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## vicTor (31/12/20)

happy birthday

@PervertedMonk 
@Spectator

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ddk1979 (31/12/20)

@PervertedMonk
@Spectator
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Stranger (31/12/20)

@PervertedMonk
@Spectator

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Mzr (31/12/20)

Happy happy birthday to you 
@PervertedMonk and @Spectator wishing both of you an awesome day further into the new year

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Mzr (31/12/20)

Happy happy birthday to you 
@PervertedMonk and @Spectator wishing both of you an awesome day further into the new year

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Resistance (31/12/20)

@PervertedMonk and
@Spectator 
have a Happy and Awesome Birthday!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## hot.chillie35 (31/12/20)

Happy Birthday 

@PervertedMonk 
@Spectator 

Have a Blessed Day!!!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (31/12/20)

hot.chillie35 said:


> Happy Birthday
> 
> @PervertedMonk
> @Spectator
> ...


Cool new profile pic @hot.chillie35

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (31/12/20)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> Cool new profile pic @hot.chillie35



LOL got tired of riding the chillie.... Uhm "the burn' ... Have urself an awesome Day

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3 | Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (31/12/20)

hot.chillie35 said:


> LOL got tired of riding the chillie.... Uhm "the burn' ... Have urself an awesome Day


Awesome reply May you also have a lekker day further.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (1/1/21)

Happy Birthday @Tony S and @Lee786 and happy new year!

Reactions: Like 12 | Funny 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/1/21)

Happy Birthday
@Tony S 
@Lee786 

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## SAVaper (1/1/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to 
@Tony S
@Lee786

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## alex1501 (1/1/21)

Happy Birthday
 @Tony S @Lee786 


and have a great day

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## AKS (1/1/21)

Happy birthday and happy new year @Tony S & @Lee786 !

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (1/1/21)

HaPpY bIrThDaY!!!

@Tony S 
@Lee786 
*2021*

Hope it is an awesome day for you!!!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Room Fogger (1/1/21)

Happy Birthday 
@Tony S 
@Lee786 
 Have a great day and a great year!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## ARYANTO (1/1/21)

Happy birthday , Happy New Year
@Tony S 
@Lee786

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (1/1/21)

Happy birthday 
@Tony S 
@Lee786 
May you guys have an awesome day ahead and a very happy new year to everyone, take care be safe enjoy your day stay blessed and let this be a great year

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (1/1/21)

Happy birthday 

@Tony S
@Lee786

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## hot.chillie35 (1/1/21)

Happy Birthday 

@Tony S 
@Lee786 

Have an Awesome Day and a very Happy New Year to you!!!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Mzr (1/1/21)

Happy birthday to you @Tony S and @Lee786 wishing you and awesome day and even better year ahead

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## vicTor (1/1/21)

happy birthday

@Tony S 
@Lee786

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Resistance (1/1/21)

@Tony S
@Lee786
Happy Birthday, Hope you have an Awesome Day!!!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ddk1979 (1/1/21)

Happy New Year
@Tony S
@Lee786
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Grand Guru (2/1/21)

Happy birthday @ooogz . I hope you have an awesome day!
And special birthday wishes to @CashKat88 and many happy returns my friend!

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/1/21)

Happy Birthday
@CashKat88 
@ooogz 

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## alex1501 (2/1/21)

Happy Birthday 
  @CashKat88 @ooogz  


 and have a great day

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (2/1/21)

Happy Birthday

@CashKat88
@ooogz

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (2/1/21)

Happy birthday 
@ooogz 
@CashKat88 
Have an awesome day ahead guys ... take care and many happy returns of the day

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (2/1/21)

Happy Birthday 
@CashKat88 
@ooogz 
 Have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## AKS (2/1/21)

A very happy birthday to
@ooogz & @CashKat88 !
Wishing you a healthy prosperous year ahead.

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (2/1/21)

happy birthday

@ooogz 
@CashKat88

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (2/1/21)

@CashKat88
@ooogz
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (2/1/21)

@CashKat88
@ooogz
Happy birthday to you , go big and Enjoy your 365 day journey around the sun .

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## CashKat88 (2/1/21)

Thank you everyone for the birthday wishes, very much appreciated from my Vape fam

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 8


----------



## Mzr (2/1/21)

Happy birthday to you @CashKat88 and @ooogz wishing both of you an awesome day further

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (2/1/21)

Happeeeee Biffffday!!!

@CashKat88 
@ooogz 

Hope it is a wonderful day for you!!!!

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (2/1/21)

@CashKat88 and @ooogz have an Awesome and Happy Birthday!!!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (2/1/21)

Happy birthday 

@ooogz
@CashKat88

Hope you had a wonderful day!!!

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (3/1/21)

Happy Birthday @Effjh and best wishes for the year ahead!

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (3/1/21)

Good morning everyone 
Belated happy birthday to 
@CashKat88
@ooogz
And a happy birthday to 
@Effjh

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/1/21)

Happy Birthday
@Effjh 

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (3/1/21)

Happy birthday 
@Effjh 
Have an awesome day take care and many happy returns of the

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (3/1/21)

Happy birthday @Effjh

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## AKS (3/1/21)

Have a happy & healthy birthday @Effjh

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (3/1/21)

happy birthday

@Effjh

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (3/1/21)

Happy Birthday 
@Effjh 
 Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## alex1501 (3/1/21)

Happy Birthday
   @Effjh   


 and have a great day

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mzr (3/1/21)

Happy birthday to you @Effjh may you have an awesome day further

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (3/1/21)

Happy Birthday 

@Effjh 

Have a super fantastic day!!!

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (3/1/21)

Happy birthday:
@Effjh
Have a good one.

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (3/1/21)

@Effjh
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (3/1/21)

Happy Birthday @Effjh have an Awesome Day!!!

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (3/1/21)

Happy Birthday!!!

@Effjh 

Hope you had an awesome day!!!!

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (4/1/21)

Happy Birthday @NicolasF. I hope you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/1/21)

Happy Birthday
@NicolasF 

May you have an awesome birthday!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## alex1501 (4/1/21)

Happy Birthday 
 @NicolasF 


and have a great day

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (4/1/21)

Happy Birthday @NicolasF

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## vicTor (4/1/21)

happy birthday

@NicolasF

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## AKS (4/1/21)

Have a great birthday @NicolasF ,and a healthy happy year.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (4/1/21)

Happy birthday 
@NicolasF 
Have an awesome day ahead take care many happy returns returns of the day

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Room Fogger (4/1/21)

Happy Birthday 
@NicolasF 
 Have a great day

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## ARYANTO (4/1/21)

Happy birthday
@NicolasF

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (4/1/21)

Happy Birthday @NicolasF , hope it is a cake-filled awesome birthday!!!!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Mzr (4/1/21)

Happy birthday to you @NicolasF wishing you many more happy returns

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Resistance (4/1/21)

Happy Birthday @NicolasF . Have an Awesome Day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ddk1979 (4/1/21)

@NicolasF
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/1/21)



Reactions: Like 9


----------



## hot.chillie35 (4/1/21)

Happy Birthday 

@NicolasF 

Have a super fantastic day!!!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Grand Guru (5/1/21)

Happy Birthday @Brendon156 @Stephen and to the legendary @Zeki Hilmi. My best wishes for the year ahead!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/1/21)

Happy Birthday
@Zeki Hilmi 
@Brendon156 
@Stephen 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## vicTor (5/1/21)

happy birthday

@Zeki Hilmi
@Brendon156
@Stephen

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (5/1/21)

Happy Birthday

@Zeki Hilmi
@Brendon156
@Stephen

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Room Fogger (5/1/21)

Happy Birthday 
@Zeki Hilmi 
@Brendon156 
@Stephen 
 Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (5/1/21)

Happy birthday 
@Brendon156 
@Stephen 
@Zeki Hilmi 
Have an awesome day ahead guys many happy returns of the day... take care and enjoy

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## AKS (5/1/21)

Have a happy birthday and a healthy year ahead,
@Zeki Hilmi
@Brendon156
@Stephen

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## alex1501 (5/1/21)

Happy Birthday 
 @Zeki Hilmi @Brendon156 @Stephen 


and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ARYANTO (5/1/21)

Have a happy birthday !
@Zeki Hilmi Mr Steampunk , have a good one 
@Brendon156
@Stephen

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Resistance (5/1/21)

@Zeki Hilmi
@Brendon156
@Stephen
Happy Birthday. Have an Awesome Day!!!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ddk1979 (5/1/21)

@Zeki Hilmi
@Brendon156
@Stephen
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (5/1/21)

Happy Birthday to today's triplets!!!!

@Brendon156
@Stephen
@Zeki Hilmi 

Have an awesome day!!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Mzr (5/1/21)

Happy birthday to 
@Zeki Hilmi
@Stephen
@Brendon156

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Grand Guru (6/1/21)

Happy Birthday @Yaseen36 @SergeiGrey @Caramia and @Sickboy77 and my best wishes for the year ahead!
​

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## alex1501 (6/1/21)

Happy Birthday 
@Yaseen36 @SergeiGrey @Caramia @Sickboy77 


and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/1/21)

Happy Birthday
@Yaseen36 
@SergeiGrey 
@Caramia 
@Sickboy77 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (6/1/21)

Happy Birthday

@Yaseen36
@SergeiGrey
@Caramia
@Sickboy77

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (6/1/21)

happy birthday

@Yaseen36 
@SergeiGrey 
@Caramia 
@Sickboy77

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (6/1/21)

Happy Birthday 
@Yaseen36 
@SergeiGrey 
@Caramia 
@Sickboy77 
 Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (6/1/21)

Happy birthday 
@Yaseen36 
@SergeiGrey 
@Caramia 
And a very special birthday message to @Sickboy77 ... I hope you guys have an awesome and amazing day ahead take care many happy returns of the day all the best and enjoy

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (6/1/21)

Good morning and Happy Birthday to today's lucky winners!!!!

@Yaseen36
@SergeiGrey
@Caramia
@Sickboy77 

Hope your day is filled with vape mail and Cake!!!!!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (6/1/21)

Happy Birthday
@Yaseen36 
@SergeiGrey 
@Caramia 
@Sickboy77

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (6/1/21)

@Yaseen36
@SergeiGrey
@Caramia
@Sickboy77
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## AKS (6/1/21)

Have a happy & healthy birthday,
@Yaseen36
@SergeiGrey
@Caramia
@Sickboy77 
Wishing you all a great year ahead.

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mzr (6/1/21)

Happy birthday to you 
@Yaseen36
@SergeiGrey
@Caramia
@Sickboy77
May you all have a awesome and blessed day further

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (6/1/21)

@Yaseen36
@SergeiGrey
@Caramia
@Sickboy77
Happy Birthday. Have an Awesome Day!!!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (6/1/21)

Thanks for the Birthday Wishes

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## hot.chillie35 (6/1/21)

Happy Birthday 

@Yaseen36 
@SergeiGrey 
@Caramia 
@Sickboy77 

Hope u had an amazing day!!!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Nailedit77 (6/1/21)

Thanks for the wishes everyone, had a nice chilled day with the family

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 10


----------



## Grand Guru (7/1/21)

Happy Birthday @BluePengu. I hope you have a wonderful day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/1/21)

Happy Birthday
@BluePengu 

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## alex1501 (7/1/21)

Happy Birthday
  @BluePengu   


and have great day

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## vicTor (7/1/21)

happy birthday

@BluePengu

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (7/1/21)

Happy birthday 
@BluePengu 
Have an awesome day ahead, many happy returns of the day .... take care and enjoy

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (7/1/21)

Happy Birthday @BluePengu

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (7/1/21)

Happy Birthday @BluePengu !!!

Hope it is a great day for you!!!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Room Fogger (7/1/21)

Happy Birthday 
@BluePengu 
 Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Resistance (7/1/21)

@BluePengu. Happy Birthday, Have an Awesome Day!!!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Mzr (7/1/21)

Happy birthday to you @BluePengu may you have a super awesome day further

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ARYANTO (7/1/21)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Happy Birthday @BluePengu
> 
> View attachment 218556


Everytime I see your 3 cats it makes me grin

Reactions: Like 9 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO (7/1/21)

Happy birthday to you
@BluePengu
Have a good one !

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## hot.chillie35 (7/1/21)

Happy Birthday 

@BluePengu 

Have a wonderful day!!!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ddk1979 (7/1/21)

@BluePengu
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## AKS (7/1/21)

Have a happy birthday @BluePengu and a great year ahead.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Grand Guru (8/1/21)

Happy Birthday @eugene10111 @Faiyaz Cheulkar @Jmpb @Nicholas Jones @NikiLouw and @warrenh4. I hope you have a wonderful day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## alex1501 (8/1/21)

Happy Birthday 
 @eugene10111 @Faiyaz Cheulkar @Jmpb 


  @Nicholas Jones @NikiLouw @warrenh4  
 best wishes and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/1/21)

Happy Birthday
@Faiyaz Cheulkar 
@eugene10111 
@Jmpb 
@Nicholas Jones 
@NikiLouw 
@warrenh4 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Room Fogger (8/1/21)

Happy Birthday 
@Faiyaz Cheulkar 
@eugene10111 
@Jmpb 
@Nicholas Jones 
@NikiLouw 
@warrenh4 
 Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## vicTor (8/1/21)

happy birthday

@Faiyaz Cheulkar 
@eugene10111 
@Jmpb 
@Nicholas Jones 
@NikiLouw 
@warrenh4

Reactions: Like 9 | Agree 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (8/1/21)

Happy birthday 

@Faiyaz Cheulkar 
@eugene10111 
@Jmpb 
@Nicholas Jones 
@NikiLouw 
@warrenh4

have a great day ahead guys , many happy returns of the day... take care enjoy your day and party through the weekend!!!!!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## hot.chillie35 (8/1/21)

Happy Birthday

@eugene10111
@Faiyaz Cheulkar
@Jmpb 
@Nicholas Jones
@NikiLouw
@warrenh4

Have a great day!!!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Timwis (8/1/21)

Happy Birthday!

@Faiyaz Cheulkar
@eugene10111
@Jmpb
@Nicholas Jones
@NikiLouw
@warrenh4

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## AKS (8/1/21)

Have a happy birthday,
@Faiyaz Cheulkar 
@eugene10111 
@Jmpb 
@Nicholas Jones 
@NikiLouw 
@warrenh4 ,and a healthy year ahead.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Resistance (8/1/21)

@Faiyaz Cheulkar
@eugene10111
@Jmpb
@Nicholas Jones
@NikiLouw
@warrenh4
Happy Birthday. Have an Awesome Day!!!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## NOOB (8/1/21)

Happy birthday 
@Faiyaz Cheulkar
@eugene10111
@Jmpb
@Nicholas Jones
@NikiLouw
@warrenh4
Hope you guys have a fantastic day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ARYANTO (8/1/21)

Happy Birthday:
@Faiyaz Cheulkar 
@eugene10111 
@Jmpb 
@Nicholas Jones 
@NikiLouw 
@warrenh4
Have a good one !

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (8/1/21)

Happy Friday Birthday!!!!!!

@Faiyaz Cheulkar
@eugene10111
@Jmpb
@Nicholas Jones
@NikiLouw
@warrenh4 

6 people on one day... if you were allowed to get together, you could throw one hell of a party on your own!!!!

Have a great day!!!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (8/1/21)

Happy Birthday

@eugene10111
@Jmpb
@Nicholas Jones
@NikiLouw
@warrenh4

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (8/1/21)

A special Happy Birthday message to @Faiyaz Cheulkar who has been a long-time participant in the Cape Town vape meets and has become a valued friend to those of us who have come to know him.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## ddk1979 (8/1/21)

@Faiyaz Cheulkar
@eugene10111
@Jmpb
@Nicholas Jones
@NikiLouw
@warrenh4
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Mzr (8/1/21)

Happy birthday to all today 
@Faiyaz Cheulkar
@eugene10111
@Jmpb
@Nicholas Jones
@NikiLouw
@warrenh4
May you all have a awesome day celebrating into the weekend

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## eugene10111 (8/1/21)

Thank you every one, 

You made me feel so special, and no not special needs, 

Luckily 45 is the new 21, so Im ok for now

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 11


----------



## Grand Guru (9/1/21)

Happy Birthday @Menzz. I hope you have a wonderful day!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## AKS (9/1/21)

Have a happy birthday @Menzz & have a fantastic year ahead.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Resistance (9/1/21)

@Menzz Happy Birthday. Have an Awesome Day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (9/1/21)

Happy Birthday!!!!

@Menzz 

Hope it's a Rocking Day!!!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/1/21)

Happy Birthday
@Menzz 

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## SAVaper (9/1/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to 
@Menzz

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## ARYANTO (9/1/21)

Morning Family ,
@Menzz
have a happy birthday !

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (9/1/21)

Happy birthday 
@Menzz 
Have an awesome day ahead , take care enjoy your day and many happy returns of the day

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## alex1501 (9/1/21)

Happy Birthday
  @Menzz  


and have a great day

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## vicTor (9/1/21)

happy birthday

@Menzz

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Room Fogger (9/1/21)

Happy Birthday 
@Menzz 
 Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (9/1/21)

Happy birthday @Menzz

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## NOOB (9/1/21)

Morning all and Happy birthday
@Menzz 
Hope you have a wonderful day

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## ddk1979 (9/1/21)

@Menzz
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## hot.chillie35 (9/1/21)

Happy Birthday 

@Menzz 

Have a wonderful day!!!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Mzr (9/1/21)

Happy birthday to you @Menzz may have a awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Grand Guru (10/1/21)

Happy Birthday @Bear_Vapes and many happy returns!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/1/21)

Happy Birthday
@Bear_Vapes 

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (10/1/21)

Happy Birthday @Bear_Vapes

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## vicTor (10/1/21)

happy birthday

@Bear_Vapes

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## AKS (10/1/21)

Happy birthday @Bear_Vapes ,
hope you have a healthy and prosperous year ahead.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (10/1/21)

Happy birthday 
@Bear_Vapes 
Have a super fine day ahead, many happy returns of the day, take care all the best and enjoy your day

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## alex1501 (10/1/21)

Happy Birthday @Bear_Vapes 


 and have a great day

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## ARYANTO (10/1/21)

Happy birthday
@Bear_Vapes

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Room Fogger (10/1/21)

Happy Birthday 
@Bear_Vapes 
 Have a great day.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## NOOB (10/1/21)

Happy birthday
@Bear_Vapes
Hope you have a great day.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Resistance (10/1/21)

@Bear_Vapes Happy Birthday. Have an Awesome Day!!!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Mzr (10/1/21)

Happy birthday to you @Bear_Vapes hope you have an awesome day further

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## hot.chillie35 (10/1/21)

Happy Birthday 

@Bear_Vapes 

Have urself an awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (10/1/21)

Happy Bearthday!!!!

@Bear_Vapes 

Have an awesome day!!!!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## ddk1979 (10/1/21)

@Bear_Vapes
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Grand Guru (11/1/21)

Happy Birthday @yaasir @Quano @Soprono and to the man in Bali @RayDeny. I hope you all have a blessed day!

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Resistance (11/1/21)

@yaasir 
@Quano 
@Soprono
@RayDeny Happy Birthday. Have an Awesome Day!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Mzr (11/1/21)

Happy birthday to you 
@yaasir
@Quano
@Soprono
@RayDeny may you all have a blessed and awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/1/21)

Happy Birthday
@yaasir 
@Quano 
@Soprono 
@RayDeny 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## alex1501 (11/1/21)

Happy Birthday  
  @Quano @RayDeny @Soprono @yaasir   


and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## vicTor (11/1/21)

happy birthday

@yaasir
@Quano
@Soprono
@RayDeny

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## SAVaper (11/1/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@yaasir 
@Quano 
@Soprono
@RayDeny


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (11/1/21)

Happpeee Bifffday!!

@yaasir
@Quano
@Soprono
@RayDeny

Have an awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## NOOB (11/1/21)

Morning all and Happy Birthday 
@yaasir
@Quano
@Soprono
@RayDeny 
Hope you guys have an amazing day!

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (11/1/21)

Happy Birthday

@yaasir
@Quano
@Soprono
@RayDeny

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (11/1/21)

Happy birthday 
@yaasir
@Quano
@Soprono
@RayDeny
Have an awesome day guys ... many happy returns of the day... take care and enjoy

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Room Fogger (11/1/21)

Happy Birthday 
@yaasir
@Quano
@Soprono
@RayDeny 
 Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## AKS (11/1/21)

Have a happy & healthy birthday today @RayDeny & @yaasir
@Quano
@Soprono
May there be many many more.

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Chanelr (11/1/21)

Happy Birthday
@yaasir
@Quano
@Soprono
@RayDeny 
Hope you all have a great day

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## ARYANTO (11/1/21)

Happy Birthday to :
@yaasir 
@Quano 
@Soprono 
@RayDeny

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## hot.chillie35 (11/1/21)

Happy Birthday 

@yaasir 
@Quano 
@Soprono 
@RayDeny 

Have an awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## ddk1979 (11/1/21)

@yaasir
@Quano
@Soprono
@RayDeny
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Grand Guru (12/1/21)

Happy Birthday @Jengz. I hope you have a memorable day!

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/1/21)

Happy Birthday
@Jengz

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 15 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (12/1/21)

Happy Birthday

@Jengz

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## vicTor (12/1/21)

happy birthday

@Jengz

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (12/1/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Jengz


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (12/1/21)

Happy Birthday

@Jengz

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (12/1/21)

Happy Birthday 
@Jengz 
 Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## alex1501 (12/1/21)

Happy Birthday
  @Jengz  


 and have a great day

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## NOOB (12/1/21)

Morning all and Happy Birthday 
@Jengz
Hope you have a great day!

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (12/1/21)

Happy birthday 
@Jengz 
Have an awesome day ahead ,take care enjoy your day and many happy returns of the day.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Chanelr (12/1/21)

Very happy birthday to you @Jengz

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Hooked (12/1/21)

Have a vaping good birthday @Jengz and all the best for the year ahead!

Reactions: Like 12 | Funny 1


----------



## Mzr (12/1/21)

Happy birthday to you @Jengz may you be granted many more healthy and happy years hope you have super lekker day further

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (12/1/21)

Happy Birthday!!!

@Jengz 

Hope it is a rocking day today!!

Reactions: Like 14 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## AKS (12/1/21)

@Jengz ,have a very happy birthday and a healthy, prosperous year ahead.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Kuhlkatz (12/1/21)

Happy Birthday @Jengz 

I hope you have a lekka day.
All the best wishes for the year ahead and stay safe !

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ARYANTO (12/1/21)

Happy Birthday to:
@Jengz

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Resistance (12/1/21)

@Jengz Happy Birthday. Have an Awesome Day!!!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## ddk1979 (12/1/21)

@Jengz
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## hot.chillie35 (12/1/21)

Happy Birthday 

@Jengz 

Have a super amazing day!!!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Jengz (12/1/21)

Thanks to all for the awesome wishes, special thanks to @MrGSmokeFree for the effort!

Much apprecited vape fam!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/1/21)

Jengz said:


> Thanks to all for the awesome wishes, special thanks to @MrGSmokeFree for the effort!
> 
> Much apprecited vape fam!


Only a pleasure @Jengz ! I hope you had a lekker day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Grand Guru (13/1/21)

Happy Birthday to @camz_boss @Jassy7 @panda_bandit @shabs. I hope you guys have a wonderful day!
And extra special best wishes to @Ugi for a blessed birthday and a year full of joy and fulfillments!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## vicTor (13/1/21)

happy birthday

@camz_boss 
@Jassy7 
@panda_bandit 
@Ugi

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## SAVaper (13/1/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@camz_boss
@Jassy7
@panda_bandit
@shabs


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (13/1/21)

Happy Birthday 

@camz_boss
@Jassy7
@panda_bandit
@shabs

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/1/21)

Happy Birthday
@camz_boss
@Jassy7
@panda_bandit
@Ugi

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Room Fogger (13/1/21)

Happy Birthday 
@camz_boss
@Jassy7
@panda_bandit
@Ugi 
 Have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## alex1501 (13/1/21)

Happy Birthday 
   @Ugi @shabs @camz_boss   


   @Jassy7 @panda_bandit   
 and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (13/1/21)

Happy birthday 

@camz_boss 
@Jassy7 
@panda_bandit 
@Ugi
Have an awesome day ahead, take care and many happy returns of the day

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## NOOB (13/1/21)

Happy birthday
@camz_boss 
@Jassy7 
@panda_bandit 
@Ugi
Hope you have a fantastic day.

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (13/1/21)

Happy Birthday to today's quadruplets!!!

@camz_boss
@Jassy7
@panda_bandit
@Ugi

Reactions: Like 15 | Winner 1


----------



## Chanelr (13/1/21)

Happy Birthday 
@camz_boss 
@Jassy7 
@panda_bandit
@shabs 
@Ugi 

Hope you all have a great day

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## AKS (13/1/21)

Have a happy & healthy birthday @camz_boss
@Jassy7
@panda_bandit
& @Ugi 
Peace & prosperity in the year ahead.

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Ugi (13/1/21)

Thanks alot

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 9


----------



## Resistance (13/1/21)

@camz_boss
@Jassy7
@panda_bandit
@Ugi
Happy Birthday. Have an Awesome Day!!!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Mzr (13/1/21)

Special birthday wishes goes out to an awesome guy @Ugi may you be blessed with many more happy, healthy and successful years filled with lots of love and awesome vapes 


And a super happy birthday to @camz_boss
@Jassy7
@panda_bandit may you all have a awesome day further

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## ARYANTO (13/1/21)

Happy birthday to :
@camz_boss
@Jassy7
@panda_bandit
@Ugi

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## ddk1979 (13/1/21)

@camz_boss
@Jassy7
@shabs
@Ugi
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## hot.chillie35 (13/1/21)

Happy Birthday

@camz_boss 
@Jassy7 
@panda_bandit 
@shabs

Hope you guys had an amazing day!!!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## hot.chillie35 (14/1/21)

*Happy Birthday @Resistance*


May your birthday be the start of a beautiful year filled with good luck, good health, wealth , lots of loveand much happiness





Have a Wonderful Day!!!

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (14/1/21)

A very Happy Birthday to a true humbling gentleman, the one and only @Resistance. May 2021 be the year your most treasured dreams come true!

​

Reactions: Like 13 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (14/1/21)

happy birthday

@Resistance

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## NOOB (14/1/21)

Morning all and Happy birthday
@Resistance
Hope you have great day with loads of spoils.

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/1/21)

Happy Birthday @Resistance may you have a super awesome day and keep on being the kind hearted person that you are.

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (14/1/21)

Happy Birthday @Resistance

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (14/1/21)

A very special and happy birthday 
@Resistance 
I hope you have an awesome day ahead, take care many happy returns of the day party party party , and just enjoy

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## alex1501 (14/1/21)

Happy Birthday 
   @Resistance

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (14/1/21)

hot.chillie35 said:


> *Happy Birthday @Resistance*
> 
> 
> May your birthday be the start of a beautiful year filled with good luck, good health, wealth , lots of loveand much happiness
> ...





Grand Guru said:


> A very Happy Birthday to a true humbling gentleman, the one and only @Resistance. May 2021 be the year your most treasured dreams come true!
> 
> View attachment 219249​





vicTor said:


> happy birthday
> 
> @Resistance





NOOB said:


> Morning all and Happy birthday
> @Resistance
> Hope you have great day with loads of spoils.





MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 219257
> 
> Happy Birthday @Resistance may you have a super awesome day and keep on being the kind hearted person that you are.





Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Happy Birthday @Resistance
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 219263





Yuvir Punwasi said:


> A very special and happy birthday
> @Resistance
> I hope you have an awesome day ahead, take care many happy returns of the day party party party , and just enjoy





alex1501 said:


> Happy Birthday
> @Resistance
> View attachment 219262


Thank you very much. You are all Awesome!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 14


----------



## Room Fogger (14/1/21)

Happy Birthday 
@Resistance 
Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Resistance (14/1/21)

hot.chillie35 said:


> *Happy Birthday @Resistance*
> 
> 
> May your birthday be the start of a beautiful year filled with good luck, good health, wealth , lots of loveand much happiness
> ...


Thank you @hot.chillie35 .

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (14/1/21)

Room Fogger said:


> Happy Birthday
> @Resistance
> Have a great day!


Thanks @Room Fogger your Awesome

Reactions: Like 13 | Winner 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (14/1/21)

Happppppeeee Biffffday!!!!!!

@Resistance 

Hope its a cracker of a day for you!!!!

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr (14/1/21)

Wishing you a very happy birthday @Resistance.

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (14/1/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Resistance


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## AKS (14/1/21)

A very happy birthday to the man with the plan, @Resistance 
Have a fantastic day and a healthy, prosperous year ahead!

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mzr (14/1/21)

A super happy birthday to you @Resistance thanks for always being awesome hope you have an awesome day further celebrating

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (14/1/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Happppppeeee Biffffday!!!!!!
> 
> @Resistance
> 
> Hope its a cracker of a day for you!!!!





Chanelr said:


> Wishing you a very happy birthday @Resistance.





AKS said:


> A very happy birthday to the man with the plan, @Resistance
> Have a fantastic day and a healthy, prosperous year ahead!





Mzr said:


> A super happy birthday to you @Resistance thanks for always being awesome hope you have an awesome day further celebrating
> View attachment 219298





SAVaper said:


> Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
> @Resistance
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk



Thanks very much you are all Awesome!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 11


----------



## ddk1979 (14/1/21)

@Resistance - Special birthday wishes to a long time member who is an asset to the forum.
Thank you for all your contributions
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (14/1/21)

To all the people who had birthdays while I was not able to wish you many happy returns

Sorry, 

like I cared.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (14/1/21)

@Resistance , my man , I wish you the best for another 365 day journey around the sun , may it be less [un] eventful than '20
Thanks for being a friend and confidant . Happy birthday buddy , I 'll cheers you from this side with a Black Label !

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (14/1/21)

ddk1979 said:


> View attachment 219318
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Stranger said:


> To all the people who had birthdays while I was not able to wish you many happy returns
> 
> Sorry,
> 
> like I cared.





ARYANTO said:


> @Resistance , my man , I wish you the best for another 365 day journey around the sun , may it be less [un] eventful than '20
> Thanks for being a friend and confidant . Happy birthday buddy , I 'll cheers you from this side with a Black Label !


Thanks guys your Awesome.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 5


----------



## Resistance (14/1/21)

hot.chillie35 said:


> *Happy Birthday @Resistance*
> 
> 
> May your birthday be the start of a beautiful year filled with good luck, good health, wealth , lots of loveand much happiness
> ...


Thanks, your super Awesome

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Mollie (14/1/21)

Hope your still celebrating your Bday 
Happy birthday day

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (14/1/21)

The vaper said:


> Hope your still celebrating your Bday
> Happy birthday day


Thanks your awesome

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 3


----------



## Grand Guru (15/1/21)

Happy Birthday to @Zer0_C00L and many happy returns!
Special birthday wishes to the one and only @alex1501. I hope you have a wonderful day and a blessed year!

Reactions: Like 11 | Funny 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (15/1/21)

happy birthday

@alex1501 
@Zer0_C00L

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (15/1/21)

Happy Birthday!

@alex1501
@Zer0_C00L

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/1/21)

Happy Birthday
@alex1501


&
@Zer0_C00L

May you both have an awesome day

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (15/1/21)

Happy birthday 
@Zer0_C00L 
And a very special birthday to @alex1501 
I hope you have a fabulous Day ahead , take care enjoy your day... eat lots and party on till Sunday

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## NOOB (15/1/21)

Morning all and Happy birthday 
@alex1501
@Zer0_C00L 
Hope you guys have a great day.

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (15/1/21)

Happy Birthday

@alex1501
@Zer0_C00L

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (15/1/21)

Happy birthday 
@alex1501
@Zer0_C00L 
 Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## AKS (15/1/21)

A very happy birthday to you 
@alex1501 & @Zer0_C00L 
May your day be joyful and your year ahead a great one.

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr (15/1/21)

Happy birthday

@alex1501
@Zer0_C00L

Hope you have an awesome day

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (15/1/21)

Happy birthday
@Zer0_C00L
And a big shout out to @alex1501
Have a fab day !

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (15/1/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@alex1501 
@Zer0_C00L


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mzr (15/1/21)

Happy birthday to you @alex1501 and @Zer0_C00L wishing you both an awesome day further

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (15/1/21)

Happy Birthday!!!!

@alex1501
@Zer0_C00L 

Have an awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 14 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## alex1501 (15/1/21)

Happy Birthday
  @Zer0_C00L  


and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 14 | Winner 1


----------



## alex1501 (15/1/21)

Many thanks to all of you.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 10


----------



## Stranger (15/1/21)

@alex1501
@Zer0_C00L

Many happy returns.

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (15/1/21)

A very Special Birthday Shout out to @alex1501....may ur year ahead be filled with all that ur heart desires, and may God's grace shine down upon u.

Happy Birthday @Zer0_C00L
May your year ahead be filled with prosperity, love, peace and much blessings.


Have an Awesome Day guys!!!

View attachment 219390

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (15/1/21)

@Zer0_C00L
@alex1501 - Special birthday wishes to you. . Thank you for all your contributions

Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (15/1/21)

[@zero_cool



And a very Happy Birthday to you sir. @alex1501
View attachment 219413
ATTACH]219414[/ATTACH]



May you both have an Awesome Day filled happiness and the year ahead be prosperous in all ways.

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## KarlDP (15/1/21)

Better late than never LOL 

Happy birthday to @alex1501 and
@Zer0_C00L

Hope you having an awesome one...

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## KarlDP (15/1/21)

Yooooooo @Resistance happy belated birthday my friend..

All the best for the year ahead..

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## alex1501 (15/1/21)

Ladies and Gentlemen

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 9


----------



## Resistance (15/1/21)

Thanks brother, you're awesome!


KarlDP said:


> Yooooooo @Resistance happy belated birthday my friend..
> 
> All the best for the year ahead..

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru (16/1/21)

Happy Birthday @Kent Brooks @Limbo @shaheedtait @Tauriqj and many happy returns!
And extra special birthday wishes to @Raindance. May the year ahead bring only blessings and be filled with joy and fulfillment!
​

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Room Fogger (16/1/21)

Happy Birthday 
@Kent Brooks 
@Limbo
@shaheedtait 
@Tauriqj 
 Have a great day !

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## SAVaper (16/1/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Kent Brooks 
@Limbo
@shaheedtait 
@Tauriqj


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/1/21)

Happy Birthday 
@Raindance 
@Kent Brooks
@Limbo
@shaheedtait
@Tauriqj

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## alex1501 (16/1/21)

Happy Birthday 
  @Raindance @Limbo @Tauriqj  


   @Kent Brooks @shaheedtait   
 and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (16/1/21)

Happy birthday 
@Kent Brooks 
@Limbo 
@shaheedtait 
@Tauriqj 
@Raindance 
I hope you guys have a super awesome day ahead take care enjoy your day stay safe guys ... and all the best

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## ARYANTO (16/1/21)

Happy birthday to:
@Kent Brooks
@Limbo
@shaheedtait
@Tauriqj 
Big shout out:
@Raindance stay awesome !

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Chanelr (16/1/21)

Happy Birthday
@Kent Brooks
@Limbo
@shaheedtait
@Tauriqj

Hope you all have an awesome day

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## vicTor (16/1/21)

happy birthday 

@Kent Brooks
@Limbo
@shaheedtait
@Tauriqj
@Raindance

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Mzr (16/1/21)

Happy birthday to you 
@Kent Brooks
@Limbo
@shaheedtait
@Tauriqj
@Raindance may you all have an awesome day further celebrating

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (16/1/21)

Happy birthday

@Kent Brooks
@Limbo
@shaheedtait
@Tauriqj
@Raindance

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## shaheedtait (16/1/21)

Thanks guys

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 11


----------



## AKS (16/1/21)

Have a very happy birthday and a healthy, prosperous year ahead @Raindance @Kent Brooks
@Limbo
@shaheedtait
@Tauriqj

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## ddk1979 (16/1/21)

@Raindance - Special birthday wishes to a long time forum member . . Thank you for all your contributions

@Kent Brooks
@Limbo
@shaheedtait
@Tauriqj
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## NOOB (16/1/21)

Happy birthday
@Raindance
@Kent Brooks
@Limbo
@shaheedtait
@Tauriqj
Hope you guys have fantastic day and an even better weekend!

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (16/1/21)

Happy Saturbirthday!!!!

@Kent Brooks
@Limbo
@shaheedtait
@Tauriqj
@Raindance

Have an awesome day!!!!

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Resistance (16/1/21)

@Kent Brooks
@Limbo
@shaheedtait
@Tauriqj
@Raindance




Happy Birthday and I hope you have an Awesome Day!

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Grand Guru (17/1/21)

Happy Birthday to @clydern @Ollie @thehbomb101 @Zegee and many happy returns!
Aaaaaand it’s my birthday! So happy birthday to me, myself and I from me

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/1/21)

Happy Birthday
@Grand Guru 


@clydern 
@Ollie 
@thehbomb101 
@Zegee 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (17/1/21)

Happy Birthday!

@Grand Guru

& @Raindance for yesterday!

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## THE REAPER (17/1/21)

Happy Birthday
@Grand Guru
@clydern
@Ollie
@thehbomb101
@Zegee
Hope you guys have an awesome day.

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## THE REAPER (17/1/21)

And to each and everyone I have missed over the few weeks hope you all had a great Birthday so Happy Birthday sorry I missed it.

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Hooked (17/1/21)

Happy birthday everone!
@clydern
@Ollie
@thehbomb101
@Zegee

And especially to @Grand Guru. Thank you for all your hard work in having taken over the birthday thread and also for your Covid updates. Have a wonderful day and all the best for the year ahead.

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (17/1/21)

happy birthday

@Grand Guru
@clydern
@Ollie
@thehbomb101
@Zegee

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr (17/1/21)

Happy Birthday
@Grand Guru 
@clydern
@Ollie
@thehbomb101
@Zegee
Hope you guys have a great day.

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (17/1/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Grand Guru
@clydern
@Ollie
@thehbomb101
@Zegee


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (17/1/21)

Happy Birthday 
@Grand Guru
@clydern
@Ollie
@thehbomb101
@Zegee 
 Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (17/1/21)

Happy Birthday, @Grand Guru. Thank you for the positive role you play on this forum and may you have a fantastic birthday.

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (17/1/21)

Happy Birthday

@clydern
@Ollie
@thehbomb101
@Zegee

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (17/1/21)

Happy birthday 

@clydern
@Ollie
@thehbomb101
@Zegee

and a very special happy birthday to @Grand Guru , i hope you guys have a super duper awesomely chilled day ahead take care, party lots , keep safe and enjoy

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## alex1501 (17/1/21)

Happy Birthday  
   @Grand Guru   


  @clydern @Ollie @thehbomb101 @Zegee  
and many happy returns

PS

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## AKS (17/1/21)

A very happy birthday to the handcheckchief , @Grand Guru
Have a beautiful,blessed year!

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## AKS (17/1/21)

Happy birthday to 
@clydern
@Ollie
@thehbomb101
@Zegee
Have a great day and a healthy year ahead.

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## ARYANTO (17/1/21)

Happy birthday to :
@clydern
@Ollie
@thehbomb101
@Zegee

And BIG shout out to @Grand Guru ,the birthday messenger and Covid updater .

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (17/1/21)

THE REAPER said:


> And to each and everyone I have missed over the few weeks hope you all had a great Birthday so Happy Birthday sorry I missed it.


Thanks you're awesome.

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## NOOB (17/1/21)

Happy birthday
@Grand Guru
@clydern
@Ollie
@thehbomb101
@Zegee
Hope you have a great day!!

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (17/1/21)

@Grand Guru 


May you have a very special day filled with happiness,joy and everything you deserve and a prosperous year ahead.





@clydern
@Ollie
@thehbomb101
@Zegee
Have an Awesome Day!!!

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (17/1/21)

@Grand Guru - special birthday wishes to you.
I'll repeat what @Hooked said - Thank you for having taken over the birthday thread and also for your Covid updates

@clydern
@Ollie
@thehbomb101
@Zegee
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (17/1/21)

Happy Birthday

@clydern
@Ollie
@thehbomb101
@Zegee

And a Special Birthday wish to
@Grand Guru... Thank you for making it so much easier for me to wish our forum members on there special day!

Hope you guys have an Awesome Day!!!

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mzr (17/1/21)

Happy birthday to the ultimate 
@Grand Guru thank you
@clydern
@Ollie
@thehbomb101
@Zegee
May you all have a awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (17/1/21)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> Happy Birthday
> @Grand Guru
> View attachment 219609
> 
> ...


Awesome gif @MrGSmokeFree. You’re a star!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 6


----------



## Grand Guru (17/1/21)

Thank you all for the kind birthday wishes. This community is just awesome!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 12


----------



## thehbomb101 (17/1/21)

Thank you for all the birthday wishes! Goodluck to all for the week ahead .

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/1/21)

Grand Guru said:


> Awesome gif @MrGSmokeFree. You’re a star!


It is only a pleasure @Grand Guru  glad you liked it. I hope you got some MTL vape gear for your birthday.

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 3


----------



## ARYANTO (17/1/21)

AAAAnd , happy birthday to the wonderful Ms Betty White - a sweet 99 today !

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (17/1/21)

Happy Birthday!!!

@Grand Guru
@clydern
@Ollie
@thehbomb101
@Zegee

Have an awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (17/1/21)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> It is only a pleasure @Grand Guru  glad you liked it. I hope you got some MTL vape gear for your birthday.


2 MTL RTAs and a full clear Jellybox are hopefully on their way!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 9


----------



## Grand Guru (18/1/21)

Happy Birthday @87hunter @Drikusw @Paulie @timmymorton1 and @vaan112 and many happy returns!
​

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/1/21)

Happy Birthday
@87hunter 
@Drikusw 
@Paulie 
@timmymorton1 
@vaan112 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (18/1/21)

Happy birthday 
@87hunter 
@Drikusw 
@Paulie 
@timmymorton1 
@vaan112 
have a fantastic start to the new week and an awesome day ahead , take care enjoy and many happy returns of the day

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (18/1/21)

Happy Birthday

@87hunter
@Drikusw
@Paulie
@timmymorton1
@vaan112

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## alex1501 (18/1/21)

Happy Birthday   
    @87hunter @Drikusw @Paulie    


    @timmymorton1 @vaan112    
 and have a great day

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (18/1/21)

happy birthday

@87hunter
@Drikusw
@Paulie
@timmymorton1
@vaan112

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (18/1/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@87hunter 
@Drikusw 
@Paulie 
@timmymorton1 
@vaan112


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr (18/1/21)

Happy Birthday
@87hunter
@Drikusw
@Paulie
@timmymorton1
@vaan112
Hope you all have a great day

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (18/1/21)

Happy Birthday!!

@87hunter
@Drikusw
@Paulie
@timmymorton1
@vaan112 

Have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## NOOB (18/1/21)

Morning all and Happy birthday
@87hunter
@Drikusw
@Paulie
@timmymorton1
@vaan112 
Hope you guys have a fantastic day.

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (18/1/21)

Happy Birthday 
@87hunter 
@Drikusw 
@Paulie 
@timmymorton1 
@vaan112 
 Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## AKS (18/1/21)

Happy birthday to 
@87hunter 
@Drikusw 
@Paulie 
@timmymorton1 
@vaan112
Have a great day and a fantastic year ahead.

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (18/1/21)

@87hunter
@Drikusw
@Paulie
@timmymorton1
@vaan112

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (18/1/21)

@87hunter
@Drikusw
@Paulie
@timmymorton1
@vaan112


Have an Awesome Day!

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mzr (18/1/21)

Happy birthday to 
@87hunter
@Drikusw
@Paulie
@timmymorton1
@vaan112
May you all have wet wicked day celebrating

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## THE REAPER (18/1/21)

Happy Birthday
@87hunter
@Drikusw
@Paulie
@timmymorton1
@vaan112
Hope you all enjoy the day and many more here with us.

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (18/1/21)

@87hunter
@Drikusw
@Paulie
@timmymorton1
@vaan112
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (18/1/21)

@87hunter
@Drikusw
@Paulie
@timmymorton1
@vaan112
Happy birthday - enjoy it !

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (18/1/21)

Happy Birthday to @87hunter , @Drikusw , @Paulie , @timmymorton1 and @vaan112 

All members for a few years already - @87hunter all the way from the UK and @Paulie is of course a well known forumite, being a long-time Supporting Vendor, local mix master and side-lining as a party fog machine.

Hope you all had a great day, guys. Best wishes to all of you for the year ahead!

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (19/1/21)

Happy Belated Birthday

@87hunter 
@Drikusw 
@Paulie 
@timmymorton1 
@vaan112 

Hope you guys had an Awesome Day!!!

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (19/1/21)

Happy Birthday to @BumbleBee @DoubleD @zandernwn and @ZeeHanzo. I hope you all have an awesome day!
​

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 2


----------



## vicTor (19/1/21)

happy birthday

@BumbleBee 
@DoubleD 
@zandernwn 
@ZeeHanzo

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/1/21)

Happy Birthday
@BumbleBee 
@DoubleD 
@zandernwn 
@ZeeHanzo 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 2


----------



## Timwis (19/1/21)

Happy Birthday!

@BumbleBee 
@DoubleD 
@zandernwn 
@ZeeHanzo

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 2


----------



## alex1501 (19/1/21)

Happy Birthday 
   @BumbleBee @DoubleD   


   @zandernwn @ZeeHanzo   
and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 2


----------



## NOOB (19/1/21)

Morning all and Happy birthday 
@BumbleBee
@DoubleD
@zandernwn
@ZeeHanzo 
Hope you guys have a great day with tons of spoils.

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 2


----------



## Room Fogger (19/1/21)

Happy Birthday 
@BumbleBee 
@DoubleD 
@zandernwn 
@ZeeHanzo 
 Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (19/1/21)

Happy Birthday

@BumbleBee
@DoubleD
@zandernwn
@ZeeHanzo

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 2


----------



## Chanelr (19/1/21)

Happy birthday

@BumbleBee
@DoubleD
@zandernwn
@ZeeHanzo

Have a great day

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (19/1/21)

Happpeee Bifffday!!!

@BumbleBee
@DoubleD
@zandernwn
@ZeeHanzo 

Have an awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 2


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (19/1/21)

Happy birthday 
@BumbleBee 
@DoubleD 
@zandernwn 
@ZeeHanzo 
Have an amazing day guys and many happy returns of the day take care and enjoy

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 2


----------



## Mzr (19/1/21)

Happy birthday to you 
@BumbleBee
@DoubleD
@zandernwn
@ZeeHanzo
May you all have an awesome day filled with lots of spoils

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 2


----------



## SAVaper (19/1/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@BumbleBee 
@DoubleD 
@zandernwn 
@ZeeHanzo


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 2


----------



## AKS (19/1/21)

Happy birthday and wishing you guys a good year to come
@BumbleBee
@DoubleD
@zandernwn
@ZeeHanzo

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 2


----------



## Hooked (19/1/21)

Happy birthday all

@DoubleD
@zandernwn
@ZeeHanzo 

And especially to @BumbleBee of The Vape Guy!

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 2


----------



## hot.chillie35 (19/1/21)

Happy Birthday 

@BumbleBee 
@DoubleD 
@zandernwn 
@ZeeHanzo 

Have a Super Fantastic Day!!!

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 2


----------



## THE REAPER (19/1/21)

Happy Birthday

@BumbleBee
@DoubleD
@zandernwn
@ZeeHanzo
Have a great day and have some cake juice and don't blow out the coil.

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 2


----------



## Stranger (19/1/21)

@BumbleBee
@DoubleD
@zandernwn
@ZeeHanzo

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 2


----------



## Resistance (19/1/21)

@BumbleBee
@DoubleD
@zandernwn
@ZeeHanzo

have an Awesome Day!

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 2


----------



## Paulie (19/1/21)

Thanks everyone!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 11


----------



## ddk1979 (19/1/21)

@BumbleBee - special birthday wishes to you.
@DoubleD
@zandernwn
@ZeeHanzo
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (19/1/21)

To the oldest and most informed @BumbleBee on the forum ,
@DoubleD
@zandernwn
@ZeeHanzo
Wishing you all a wonderful day .

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 2


----------



## DoubleD (19/1/21)

Thank you
Ecigssa Fam, Im feeling the love and its much appreciated

Happy Birthday to my fellow 19th bros, 
@BumbleBee - You absolute legend you 
@zandernwn 
@ZeeHanzo

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (19/1/21)

Happy Birthday @BumbleBee , @DoubleD , @zandernwn and @ZeeHanzo 

I hope you all had an awesome day. All of the best for the year ahead and stay safe!

@BumbleBee , it looks like you guys were fortunate with a couple of days of slightly cooler weather than we had here in Gauteng. Even the probability of rain seems higher in your valley. What is this world coming to?

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 2


----------



## Grand Guru (20/1/21)

Happy Birthday @DanteTRD @Gregory2012 @juliannaidoo.jn @Neval630 @r0ckf1re and @Waseem-wp. I hope you all have an awesome day!
​

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (20/1/21)

Happy birthday
@DanteTRD
@Gregory2012 
@Neval630
@r0ckf1re
@Waseem-wp.
@juliannaidoo.jn 
Have an awesome day ahead take care enjoy ,be safe and many happy returns of the day.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## vicTor (20/1/21)

happy birthday

@DanteTRD
@Gregory2012
@Neval630
@r0ckf1re
@Waseem-wp.
@juliannaidoo.jn

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/1/21)

Happy Birthday 
@DanteTRD
@Gregory2012
@Neval630
@r0ckf1re
@Waseem-wp.
@juliannaidoo.jn

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## SAVaper (20/1/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@DanteTRD
@Gregory2012 
@Neval630
@r0ckf1re
@Waseem-wp.
@juliannaidoo.jn


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## alex1501 (20/1/21)

Happy Birthday 
   @DanteTRD @Gregory2012 @Neval630   


 @r0ckf1re @Waseem-wp. @juliannaidoo.jn 
and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (20/1/21)

Happy Birthday

@DanteTRD
@Gregory2012
@Neval630
@r0ckf1re
@Waseem-wp.
@juliannaidoo.jn

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (20/1/21)

Happy Humpety Humpday Birthday!!!!

@DanteTRD
@Gregory2012
@Neval630
@r0ckf1re
@Waseem-wp.
@juliannaidoo.jn

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## NOOB (20/1/21)

Morning all and Happy birthday
@DanteTRD
@Gregory2012
@Neval630
@r0ckf1re
@Waseem-wp.
@juliannaidoo.jn
Hope you have a great day.

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Chanelr (20/1/21)

Happy birthday
@DanteTRD
@Gregory2012
@Neval630
@r0ckf1re
@Waseem-wp.
@juliannaidoo.jn

Have awesome day

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Mzr (20/1/21)

Happy birthday to you 
@DanteTRD
@Gregory2012
@Neval630
@r0ckf1re
@Waseem-wp
@juliannaidoo.jn may all you have a super awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Resistance (20/1/21)

@DanteTRD
@Gregory2012
@Neval630
@r0ckf1re
@Waseem-wp.
@juliannaidoo.jn
Have an Awesome Day

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Room Fogger (20/1/21)

Happy birthday 
@DanteTRD
@Gregory2012 
@Neval630
@r0ckf1re
@Waseem-wp.
@juliannaidoo.jn 
 Have an great day!

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## THE REAPER (20/1/21)

Happy Birthday
@DanteTRD
@Gregory2012
@Neval630
@r0ckf1re
@Waseem-wp.
@juliannaidoo.jn
Have a awesome day all.

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Stranger (20/1/21)

@DanteTRD
@Gregory2012
@Neval630
@r0ckf1re
@Waseem-wp.
@juliannaidoo.jn

Many happy returns all.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ARYANTO (20/1/21)

Happy Birthday to:
@r0ckf1re
@Waseem-wp.
@juliannaidoo.jn
@DanteTRD
@Gregory2012
@Neval630
Enjoy .

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## AKS (20/1/21)

Have a happy birthday,
@Gregory2012 
@Neval630
@r0ckf1re
@Waseem-wp.
@juliannaidoo.jn 
and a healthy, prosperous year ahead.

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## hot.chillie35 (20/1/21)

Happy Birthday 

@DanteTRD 
@Gregory2012 
@juliannaidoo.jn 
@Neval630 
@r0ckf1re 
@Waseem-wp

Have an Awesome Day!!!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## ddk1979 (20/1/21)

@DanteTRD
@Gregory2012
@Neval630
@r0ckf1re
@Waseem-wp.
@juliannaidoo.jn
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## Grand Guru (21/1/21)

Happy Birthday to @hasanm @JaroslavSekac @Marianka Pelser @Ocali. I hope you have an awesome day!
Special birthday wishes to our National @Chanelr thank you for your positive and enlightening contributions and reviews. I hope you have a blessed year ahead!

​

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## r0ckf1re (21/1/21)

ddk1979 said:


> View attachment 220048
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you kindly 

Sent from my SM-N986B using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 7


----------



## vicTor (21/1/21)

happy birthday

@hasanm 
@JaroslavSekac 
@Marianka Pelser 
@Ocali 
@Chanelr

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/1/21)

Happy Birthday 
@Chanelr 
@hasanm
@JaroslavSekac
@Marianka Pelser
@Ocali

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Timwis (21/1/21)

Happy Birthday:

@hasanm
@JaroslavSekac
@Marianka Pelser
@Ocali

And of Course @Chanelr



Sharing your Birthday with:

*ECIGSSA*

*

*

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## SAVaper (21/1/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@hasanm 
@JaroslavSekac 
@Marianka Pelser 
@Ocali 
@Chanelr


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (21/1/21)

Happy birthday 

@hasanm 
@JaroslavSekac 
@Marianka Pelser 
@Ocali 
I hope you guys have a blast , have an awesome day ahead take care ..... and a super special happy birthday to @Chanelr ... thank you for the awesome reviews and you go girl !!!! Have a great day.

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## alex1501 (21/1/21)

Happy Birthday 
   @Chanelr @Marianka Pelser   


 @hasanm @JaroslavSekac @Ocali 
and have a great day

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## NOOB (21/1/21)

Good morning all and Happy birthday
@hasanm 
@JaroslavSekac 
@Marianka Pelser 
@Ocali 
@Chanelr
Hope you guys have a fantastic day!

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## AKS (21/1/21)

Wishing you a happy birthday and a healthy,peaceful year ahead @hasanm 
@JaroslavSekac 
@Marianka Pelser 
@Ocali 
& @Chanelr

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (21/1/21)

Happy Birthday

@hasanm
@JaroslavSekac
@Marianka Pelser
@Ocali

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (21/1/21)

HaPpY bIrThDaY!!!!!

@hasanm
@JaroslavSekac
@Marianka Pelser
@Ocali
@Chanelr 

I hope you all have a rocking day today!!!!

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## hot.chillie35 (21/1/21)

Happy Birthday 

@hasanm 
@JaroslavSekac 
@Marianka Pelser 
@Ocali 
@Chanelr

Have an Awesome Day!!!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Stranger (21/1/21)

@hasanm 
@JaroslavSekac 
@Marianka Pelser 
@Ocali 
@Chanelr



Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Room Fogger (21/1/21)

Happy birthday 
@hasanm 
@JaroslavSekac 
@Marianka Pelser 
@Ocali 
@Chanelr 
 Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## THE REAPER (21/1/21)

Happy Birthday 
@Chanelr
@hasanm
@JaroslavSekac
@Marianka Pelser
@Ocali
Have a great day all.

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Resistance (21/1/21)

@Chanelr
@hasanm
@JaroslavSekac
@Marianka Pelser
@Ocali
Have an Awesome Day.

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Kuhlkatz (21/1/21)

Happy Birthday to @Chanelr , @Marianka Pelser , @hasanm , @JaroslavSekac and @Ocali 

Wishing you all a great day and all the best for the year ahead!

Vaping may be a cakewalk, but thanks for all the effort you put into sharing your experience with the rest of us @Chanelr !

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## ddk1979 (21/1/21)

@hasanm
@JaroslavSekac
@Marianka Pelser
@Ocali 

@Chanelr - special birthday wishes to you. Thank you for your contributions to the forum

Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Chanelr (21/1/21)

Thank you all for the wonderful birthday wishes.

Happy birthday to 
@hasanm
@JaroslavSekac
@Marianka Pelser
@Ocali

@Chanelr - and me offcourse 

Hope you all had an awesome day

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 8


----------



## ARYANTO (21/1/21)

Better late than never 
@hasanm
@JaroslavSekac
@Marianka Pelser
@Ocali
Big shoutout to - @Chanelr our tasty lady 
Happy birthday to you all.

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Grand Guru (22/1/21)

Happy Birthday @Einstein43 @etiennel22 and many happy returns!
And Special birthday wishes to @Gizmo for a blessed year ahead!
​

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/1/21)

Happy Birthday
@Gizmo 
@Einstein43 
@etiennel22 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## SAVaper (22/1/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Gizmo 
@Einstein43 
@etiennel22


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Room Fogger (22/1/21)

Happy Birthday
@Gizmo 
@Einstein43 
@etiennel22 
Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## vicTor (22/1/21)

happy birthday

@Gizmo
@Einstein43
@etiennel22

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (22/1/21)

Happy birthday 
@Gizmo 
@Einstein43 
@etiennel22 
have an awesome day ahead guys ,many happy returns of the day and welcome to the weekend .

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (22/1/21)

Happy Birthday

@Gizmo
@Einstein43
@etiennel22

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## AKS (22/1/21)

Have a happy birthday and a peaceful year ahead,
@Gizmo 
@Einstein43 
@etiennel22

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Hooked (22/1/21)

Happy birthday 
@Einstein43
@etiennel22

and especially to @Gizmo! Best wishes for the year ahead.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## alex1501 (22/1/21)

Happy Birthday 
 @Gizmo @Einstein43 @etiennel22 


and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Chanelr (22/1/21)

Happy birthday
@Einstein43
@etiennel22

And extra special wishes for @Gizmo 

Hope you all have a great day

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (22/1/21)

Happy Birthday!!!!

@Gizmo
@Einstein43
@etiennel22 

Today you can do whatever you want, but only for today... Have a good one!!!

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## THE REAPER (22/1/21)

Happy Birthday
@Gizmo
@Einstein43
@etiennel22
Enjoy your special day.

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Stroodlepuff (22/1/21)

Happy Birthday to Our founder @Gizmo have a super duper day






And happy birthday to:
@Einstein43
@etiennel22

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 1


----------



## NOOB (22/1/21)

Morning all!!! Happy FRIDAY and Happy birthday
@Gizmo
@Einstein43
@etiennel22 
Hope you have a fantastic day!

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Mzr (22/1/21)

Happy birthday to you
@Einstein43 
@etiennel22 


May you all have a awesome day celebrating and special wishes to
@Gizmo

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## ARYANTO (22/1/21)

Happy birthday :
Big shout out to the king  @Gizmo
@Einstein43
@etiennel22
Have a good day and weekend ,

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Resistance (22/1/21)

@Gizmo
@Einstein43
@etiennel22
Have an Awesome Day!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Stranger (22/1/21)

A trio for a Friday
@Gizmo
@Einstein43
@etiennel22

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## ddk1979 (22/1/21)

@Gizmo
@Einstein43
@etiennel22
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## hot.chillie35 (22/1/21)

Happy Birthday 

_*@Gizmo*_
@Einstein43 
@etiennel22 

Have a Fantastic Day!!!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Kuhlkatz (22/1/21)

Happy Birthday @Einstein43 , @etiennel22 , @Gizmo and @Unscene 

I hope the day, family, friends and significant others have treated you all well. All of the best for the year ahead to y'all !

@Gizmo , thanks for what you have created (and still support) here at ECIGSSA. You should be proud.
Very few places in the online social category maintains the level of respect, decency and sanity that most members keep up around here, given the amount of interaction. I should probably add that a lot of the successes is likely due to the face-to-face interaction that the Vape Meets and VapeCon allowed, turning members into old friends, instead of another bunch of anonymous keyboard warriors.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 7


----------



## Grand Guru (23/1/21)

Happy Birthday @m05am @Michael the Vapor @Reddy_D @Skillie@23 @traulstone. I hope you all have an awesome weekend.

​

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/1/21)

Happy Birthday
@m05am 
@Michael the Vapor 
@Reddy_D 
@Skillie@23 
@traulstone 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (23/1/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@m05am 
@Michael the Vapor 
@Reddy_D 
@Skillie@23 
@traulstone


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## alex1501 (23/1/21)

Happy Birthday
  @m05am @Michael the Vapor  


  @Reddy_D @Skillie@23 @traulstone  
 and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr (23/1/21)

Happy Birthday
@m05am
@Michael the Vapor
@Reddy_D
@Skillie@23
@traulstone
Hope you all have a great day

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## THE REAPER (23/1/21)

Happy Birthday
@m05am
@Michael the Vapor
@Reddy_D
@Skillie@23
@traulstone
Hope you get spoiled today and have a great weekend all.

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (23/1/21)

Happy birthday 
@m05am 
@Michael the Vapor 
@Reddy_D 
@Skillie@23 
@traulstone 
I hope you guys have an awesome day ahead , take care many many happy returns of the day, enjoy and be safe .

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (23/1/21)

Happy Birthday 
@m05am 
@Michael the Vapor 
@Reddy_D 
@Skillie@23 
@traulstone 
 Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## AKS (23/1/21)

Have a very happy birthday and a healthy year ahead,
@m05am 
@Michael the Vapor 
@Reddy_D 
@Skillie@23 
@traulstone

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (23/1/21)

Happy Birthday

@m05am
@Michael the Vapor
@Reddy_D
@Skillie@23
@traulstone

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (23/1/21)

happy birthday

@m05am
@Michael the Vapor
@Reddy_D
@Skillie@23
@traulstone

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## NOOB (23/1/21)

Morning all and Happy birthday
@m05am
@Michael the Vapor
@Reddy_D
@Skillie@23
@traulstone 
Hope you guys have a great day!

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mzr (23/1/21)

Happy birthday to you 
@m05am
@Michael the Vapor
@Reddy_D
@Skillie@23
@traulstone
May you all have a super day further celebrating

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (23/1/21)

@m05am
@Michael the Vapor
@Reddy_D
@Skillie@23
@traulstone
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (23/1/21)

Happy Saturday Birthday!!!

@m05am
@Michael the Vapor
@Reddy_D
@Skillie@23
@traulstone 

You peeps just know how to plan it!!! Enjoy your day!!!

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (24/1/21)

Happy Birthday @duncan_ji @GerrieP @Rey_Rey and @ShaneW. I hope you have a wonderful day!
​

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/1/21)

Happy Birthday
@duncan_ji 
@GerrieP 
@Rey_Rey 
@ShaneW 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (24/1/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@duncan_ji 
@GerrieP 
@Rey_Rey 
@ShaneW


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (24/1/21)

Happy birthday to today's foursome, I mean quadruplets....

@duncan_ji
@GerrieP
@Rey_Rey
@ShaneW

Have an awesome day!!

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 2


----------



## AKS (24/1/21)

Have a happy birthday 
@duncan_ji 
@GerrieP 
@Rey_Rey 
@ShaneW 
and a great year ahead.

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 2


----------



## alex1501 (24/1/21)

Happy Birthday 
  @duncan_ji @GerrieP @Rey_Rey @ShaneW  


and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 2


----------



## vicTor (24/1/21)

happy birthday

@duncan_ji
@GerrieP
@Rey_Rey
@ShaneW

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 2


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (24/1/21)

Happy birthday 

@duncan_ji
@GerrieP
@Rey_Rey
@ShaneW
i hope you guys have an awesome day day ahead take care enjoy your day and many happy returns of the day

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 2


----------



## Timwis (24/1/21)

Happy birthday!

@duncan_ji
@GerrieP
@Rey_Rey
@ShaneW

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 2


----------



## Room Fogger (24/1/21)

Happy Birthday 
@duncan_ji
@GerrieP
@Rey_Rey
@ShaneW
 Have a great day!!

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 2


----------



## NOOB (24/1/21)

Morning all and Happy birthday 
@duncan_ji
@GerrieP
@Rey_Rey
@ShaneW
Hope you have a fantastic day!

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 2


----------



## ARYANTO (24/1/21)

Happy birthday
@duncan_ji
@ShaneW
@GerrieP enjoy it !!!
@Rey_Rey

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 2


----------



## Chanelr (24/1/21)

Happy Birthday
@duncan_ji
@GerrieP
@Rey_Rey
@ShaneW

Hope you all have an awesome day

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 2


----------



## Resistance (24/1/21)

@m05am
@Michael the Vapor
@Reddy_D
@Skillie@23
Happy belated Birthday
@traulstone

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Resistance (24/1/21)

@duncan_ji
@GerrieP
@Rey_Rey
@ShaneW

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 2


----------



## Mzr (24/1/21)

Happy birthday to you 
@duncan_ji
@GerrieP
@Rey_Rey
@ShaneW
May you all have an awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 2


----------



## ddk1979 (24/1/21)

@duncan_ji
@GerrieP
@Rey_Rey
@ShaneW
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 2


----------



## hot.chillie35 (24/1/21)

Happy Birthday 

@duncan_ji 
@GerrieP 
@Rey_Rey 
@ShaneW 

Have a super day!!!!

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 2


----------



## hot.chillie35 (24/1/21)

Happy Belated Birthday 

@m05am 
@Michael the Vapor 
@Reddy_D 
@Skillie@23 
@traulstone 

Hope you all an Awesome Day!!!

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (24/1/21)

Just in time..
 Happy Birthday @duncan_ji , @GerrieP , @Rey_Rey and @ShaneW from Juicy Joes 

Hope you all had a great day. Wishing that the year ahead treats you all extremely well !

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 2


----------



## Grand Guru (25/1/21)

Happy Birthday @BeyondCustoms @Flava @gryphon25 @Suhail_B and many happy returns!
Special Birthday wishes to @CJB85. May you have a blessed day and year filled with joy and happiness!
And finally special Birthday wishes to Louis @KZOR for a blessed day and year ahead. Thank you for your positive contribution to the vaping community!

​

Reactions: Like 17 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (25/1/21)

happy birthday

@BeyondCustoms 
@Flava 
@gryphon25 
@Suhail_B 
@CJB85 
@KZOR

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (25/1/21)

Happy birthday 
@BeyondCustoms 
@Flava 
@gryphon25 
@Suhail_B 
@CJB85 
@KZOR
Have an awesome day ahead and great start to the new week.... take care enjoy your day and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## alex1501 (25/1/21)

Happy Birthday 
  @CJB85 @KZOR @Flava  


  @BeyondCustoms @gryphon25 @Suhail_B

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/1/21)

Happy Birthday
@KZOR 
@CJB85 
@BeyondCustoms 
@Flava 
@gryphon25 
@Suhail_B 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## THE REAPER (25/1/21)

Happy Birthday
@BeyondCustoms
@Flava
@gryphon25
@Suhail_B
@CJB85
@KZOR 
Hope you guys enjoy the day to the max.

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (25/1/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@BeyondCustoms 
@Flava 
@gryphon25 
@Suhail_B 
@CJB85 
@KZOR


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (25/1/21)

Happy birthday 
@BeyondCustoms 
@Flava 
@gryphon25 
@Suhail_B 
@CJB85 
@KZOR
 Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## NOOB (25/1/21)

Morning all and Happy birthday
@BeyondCustoms
@Flava
@gryphon25
@Suhail_B
@CJB85
@KZOR 
Hope you guys have a fantastic day and great start to the week.

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr (25/1/21)

Happy birthday

@BeyondCustoms
@Flava
@gryphon25
@Suhail_B
@CJB85

And extra special wishes for a fellow reviewer 
@KZOR all the best for the new year

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (25/1/21)

Happy Birthday!!!

@BeyondCustoms
@Flava
@gryphon25
@Suhail_B
@CJB85
@KZOR 

Hope it is rocking day for all of you!!!

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## AKS (25/1/21)

Have a happy birthday 
@BeyondCustoms
@Flava
@gryphon25
@Suhail_B
@CJB85
and a great year ahead.
And a very happy birthday to @KZOR ! Geluk meneer.
Best wishes and stay healthy everyone.

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (25/1/21)

Happy birthday to
@BeyondCustoms
@Flava
@gryphon25
@Suhail_B
@CJB85 Big shout-out to you -have a super day !

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## ARYANTO (25/1/21)

@KZOR - Mr F. Wishing you a very happy birthday !

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## KZOR (25/1/21)

ARYANTO said:


> Wishing you a very happy birthday



Dankie mater. En wie is daai sexy soldaat?

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 11 | Funny 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (25/1/21)

Happy birthday

@BeyondCustoms
@Flava
@gryphon25
@Suhail_B
@CJB85
@KZOR

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (25/1/21)

@BeyondCustoms
@Flava
@gryphon25
@Suhail_B

Special birthday wishes to
@CJB85
@KZOR
Thank you for your many contributions to the forum

Wishing you all an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (25/1/21)

@BeyondCustoms
@Flava
@gryphon25
@Suhail_B
@CJB85
@KZOR




Have an Awesome Day!

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mzr (25/1/21)

Special happy birthday to our reviewer @KZOR and another special one to the mastermind of Group buys 2020 @CJB85 and fellow forumites
@BeyondCustoms
@Flava
@gryphon25
@Suhail_B may you all have a awesome day further

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (25/1/21)

Happy Birthday @BeyondCustoms , @Flava , @gryphon25 , @Suhail_B , @CJB85 and @KZOR 

Hope you have great day. All of the best for the year ahead!

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (25/1/21)

@BeyondCustoms
@Flava
@gryphon25
@Suhail_B
@CJB85
@KZOR

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## CJB85 (25/1/21)

Thanks everyone for the birthday wishes!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 10


----------



## hot.chillie35 (25/1/21)

Happy Birthday

@BeyondCustoms
@Flava
@gryphon25
@Suhail_B
@CJB85
@KZOR

Have a Super Fantastic Day!!!

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (26/1/21)

Happy Birthday!

@BeyondCustoms
@Flava
@gryphon25
@Suhail_B



And a special birthday to 

@CJB85 

And
@KZOR Your SA Youtube reviewer maestro! And creator of Blimey!

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (26/1/21)

Happy Birthday to @Gazzacpt @GinoMak @Irfaan Ebrahim @JasonVM @Mida Khan and @Ruan0.30 and many happy returns!
​

Reactions: Like 18


----------



## SAVaper (26/1/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Gazzacpt
@GinoMak
@Irfaan Ebrahim
@JasonVM
@Mida Khan
@Ruan0.30 

Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 18


----------



## Timwis (26/1/21)

Happy Birthday!

@Gazzacpt 
@GinoMak 
@Irfaan Ebrahim 
@JasonVM 
@Mida Khan 
@Ruan0.30

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/1/21)

Happy Birthday
@Gazzacpt
@GinoMak
@Irfaan Ebrahim
@JasonVM
@Mida Khan
@Ruan0.30

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## vicTor (26/1/21)

happy birthday

@Gazzacpt
@GinoMak
@Irfaan Ebrahim
@JasonVM
@Mida Khan
@Ruan0.30

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Room Fogger (26/1/21)

Happy Birthday 
@Gazzacpt
@GinoMak
@Irfaan Ebrahim
@JasonVM
@Mida Khan
@Ruan0.30
 Have a great day

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (26/1/21)

Happy birthday 
@Gazzacpt
@GinoMak
@Irfaan Ebrahim
@JasonVM
@Mida Khan
@Ruan0.30 
I hope you guys have a great day ahead , take care many happy returns of the day.... party on and be safe

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (26/1/21)

Happy Birthday

@Gazzacpt
@GinoMak
@Irfaan Ebrahim
@JasonVM
@Mida Khan
@Ruan0.30

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## alex1501 (26/1/21)

Happy Birthday  
 @Gazzacpt @GinoMak @Irfaan Ebrahim 


 @JasonVM @Mida Khan @Ruan0.30 
and have a great day

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## THE REAPER (26/1/21)

Happy Birthday
@Gazzacpt
@GinoMak
@Irfaan Ebrahim
@JasonVM
@Mida Khan
@Ruan0.30
Hope you all enjoy this special day.

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## AKS (26/1/21)

Have a happy birthday and a healthy, prosperous year ahead,
@Gazzacpt
@GinoMak
@Irfaan Ebrahim
@JasonVM
@Mida Khan
@Ruan0.30

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## NOOB (26/1/21)

Morning all and Happy birthday
@Gazzacpt
@GinoMak
@Irfaan Ebrahim
@JasonVM
@Mida Khan
@Ruan0.30
Hope you all have the most fantastic day!

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Chanelr (26/1/21)

Happy Birthday
@Gazzacpt
@GinoMak
@Irfaan Ebrahim
@JasonVM
@Mida Khan
@Ruan0.30

Hope you all have a great day

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (26/1/21)

HaPpY bIrThDaY!!!!

@Gazzacpt
@GinoMak
@Irfaan Ebrahim
@JasonVM
@Mida Khan
@Ruan0.30

Have an awesome day!!!!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## ARYANTO (26/1/21)

KZOR said:


> Dankie mater. En wie is daai sexy soldaat?
> Kaizer Wilhelm van Duitsland

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## ARYANTO (26/1/21)

Happy Birthday
@Gazzacpt
@GinoMak
@Irfaan Ebrahim
@JasonVM
@Mida Khan
@Ruan0.30
Enjoy it !

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Mzr (26/1/21)

Happy birthday to you 
@Gazzacpt
@GinoMak
@Irfaan Ebrahim
@JasonVM
@Mida Khan
@Ruan0.30
May you all have a awesome day celebrating and even better year ahead

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Stranger (26/1/21)

@Gazzacpt
@GinoMak
@Irfaan Ebrahim
@JasonVM
@Mida Khan
@Ruan0.30

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## hot.chillie35 (26/1/21)

Happy Birthday 

@Gazzacpt 
@GinoMak 
@Irfaan Ebrahim 
@JasonVM 
@Mida Khan 
@Ruan0.30 

Have an Awesome Day!!!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## ddk1979 (26/1/21)

@Gazzacpt
@GinoMak
@Irfaan Ebrahim
@JasonVM
@Mida Khan
@Ruan0.30
Wishing you all an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Kuhlkatz (26/1/21)

Happy Birthday @Gazzacpt , @GinoMak , @Irfaan Ebrahim , @JasonVM , @Mida Khan and @Ruan0.30 

Hope you ladies & gents all had great day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Grand Guru (27/1/21)

Happy Birthday to @Latrocius @Mtoefy @SabrieFrances @Shampoo1014 @Vapemeister and many happy returns guys!
And extra special birthday wishes to true gentleman @charln may you have an awesome day and a blessed year ahead sir.
​

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## alex1501 (27/1/21)

Happy Birthday 
 @charln @Latrocius @Mtoefy 


 @SabrieFrances @Shampoo1014 @Vapemeister 
and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/1/21)

Happy Birthday
@charln 
@Latrocius 
@Mtoefy 
@SabrieFrances 
@Shampoo1014 
@Vapemeister 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## SAVaper (27/1/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@charln 
@Latrocius 
@Mtoefy 
@SabrieFrances 
@Shampoo1014 
@Vapemeister


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## vicTor (27/1/21)

happy birthday

@charln 
@Latrocius 
@Mtoefy 
@SabrieFrances 
@Shampoo1014 
@Vapemeister

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## THE REAPER (27/1/21)

Happy Birthday
@charln
@Latrocius
@Mtoefy
@SabrieFrances
@Shampoo1014
@Vapemeister
Have a great day everyone.

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (27/1/21)

Happy birthday 
@charln 
@Latrocius 
@Mtoefy 
@SabrieFrances 
@Shampoo1014 
@Vapemeister 
Have an amazing day guys, take care enjoy your day and many happy returns of the day.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (27/1/21)

Happy Birthday

@charln
@Latrocius
@Mtoefy
@SabrieFrances
@Shampoo1014
@Vapemeister

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Timwis (27/1/21)

Happy Stork Day!

@charln
@Latrocius
@Mtoefy
@SabrieFrances
@Shampoo1014
@Vapemeister

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Chanelr (27/1/21)

Happy Birthday
@charln
@Latrocius
@Mtoefy
@SabrieFrances
@Shampoo1014
@Vapemeister
Hope you all have a great day

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (27/1/21)

Happy Humpety Humpday Birthday!

@charln
@Latrocius
@Mtoefy
@SabrieFrances
@Shampoo1014
@Vapemeister 

Have a great day!!!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## ddk1979 (27/1/21)

@charln
@Latrocius
@Mtoefy
@SabrieFrances
@Shampoo1014
@Vapemeister
Wishing you all an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Mzr (27/1/21)

Happy birthday to you 
@charln
@Latrocius
@Mtoefy
@SabrieFrances
@Shampoo1014
@Vapemeister
May you all have a awesome day further

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Stranger (27/1/21)

@charln
@Latrocius
@Mtoefy
@SabrieFrances
@Shampoo1014
@Vapemeister

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ARYANTO (27/1/21)

Congratulations to:
@charln
@Latrocius
@Mtoefy
@SabrieFrances
@Shampoo1014
@Vapemeister

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Resistance (27/1/21)

@Gazzacpt
@GinoMak
@Irfaan Ebrahim
@JasonVM
@Mida Khan
@Ruan0.30
Happy belated Birthday. Hope the day was Awesome

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Resistance (27/1/21)

@charln
@Latrocius
@Mtoefy
@SabrieFrances
@Shampoo1014
@Vapemeister have an Awesome Day!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## AKS (27/1/21)

Have a very happy birthday and a healthy year ahead,
@charln 
@Latrocius 
@Mtoefy 
@SabrieFrances 
@Shampoo1014 
@Vapemeister

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## charln (27/1/21)

Grand Guru said:


> Happy Birthday to @Latrocius @Mtoefy @SabrieFrances @Shampoo1014 @Vapemeister and many happy returns guys!
> And extra special birthday wishes to true gentleman @charln may you have an awesome day and a blessed year ahead sir.
> View attachment 220579​


Thank you for the kind wishes Grand Guru!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4


----------



## charln (27/1/21)

Thanks everyone for the birthday wishes

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 10


----------



## hot.chillie35 (27/1/21)

Happy Birthday 

@Latrocius 
@Mtoefy 
@SabrieFrances 
@Shampoo1014 
@Vapemeister 
@charln 

Hope you all had an awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Grand Guru (28/1/21)

Happy Birthday @JulianJulian @timothylang6 @Tinykey and @vabio. I hope you have an awesome day!

​

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## SAVaper (28/1/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@JulianJulian
@timothylang6
@Tinykey
@vabio


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/1/21)

Happy Birthday
@JulianJulian
@timothylang6
@Tinykey
@vabio

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## vicTor (28/1/21)

happy birthday

@JulianJulian
@timothylang6
@Tinykey
@vabio

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (28/1/21)

Happy birthday 
@JulianJulian 
@timothylang6 
@Tinykey 
@vabio 
Have an awesome day ahead guys , take care and many happy returns of the day

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## alex1501 (28/1/21)

Happy Birthday
  @JulianJulian @timothylang6  


   @Tinykey @vabio   
and have a great day

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## THE REAPER (28/1/21)

Happy Birthday
@JulianJulian
@timothylang6
@Tinykey
@vabio
Have a great day.

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## AKS (28/1/21)

Have a happy birthday and a healthy,peaceful year ahead,
@JulianJulian
@timothylang6
@Tinykey
@vabio

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## KarlDP (28/1/21)

Good morning all and a very happy belated birthday wishes for

@Latrocius
@Mtoefy
@SabrieFrances
@Shampoo1014
@Vapemeister
and special shout out to @charln hope you had a lekka one..

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## KarlDP (28/1/21)

And then for today, HAPPY BIRTHDAY

@JulianJulian
@timothylang6
@Tinykey
@vabio

Have a awesome day you all..

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (28/1/21)

Happy Phuza Thursday Birthday!!!!!

@JulianJulian
@timothylang6
@Tinykey
@vabio 

Have a rocking day!!!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (28/1/21)

Happy Birthday

@JulianJulian
@timothylang6
@Tinykey
@vabio

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Mzr (28/1/21)

Happy birthday to you 
@JulianJulian
@timothylang6
@Tinykey
@vabio
May you all have a awesome day further

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## hot.chillie35 (28/1/21)

Happy Birthday 

@JulianJulian 
@timothylang6 
@Tinykey 
@vabio

Have an awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Chanelr (28/1/21)

Happy Birthday
@JulianJulian
@timothylang6
@Tinykey
@vabio

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## JulianJulian (28/1/21)

Thanks EVERYONE! And Happy Hatching Day to you guys!!! 
@timothylang6 
@Tinykey 
@vabio

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 7


----------



## charln (28/1/21)

KarlDP said:


> Good morning all and a very happy belated birthday wishes for
> 
> @Latrocius
> @Mtoefy
> ...


Thank you KarlDP!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## Stranger (28/1/21)

@JulianJulian
@timothylang6
@Tinykey
@vabio

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Resistance (28/1/21)

@JulianJulian
@timothylang6
@Tinykey
@vabio


Have an Awesome Day!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## ddk1979 (28/1/21)

@JulianJulian
@timothylang6
@Tinykey
@vabio
Wishing you all an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## ARYANTO (28/1/21)

Due to Sebenza transformer packing up , the birthday people nearly had a belated birthday ..
@JulianJulian
@timothylang6
@Tinykey
@vabio
Happy late afternoon birthday to you .

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Grand Guru (29/1/21)

Happy Birthday @Waine. I hope you have a wonderful day!
​

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/1/21)

Happy Birthday
@Waine 

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## vicTor (29/1/21)

happy birthday

@Waine

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (29/1/21)

Happy birthday 
@Waine 
Have an awesome day ahead take care and many happy returns of the day

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## THE REAPER (29/1/21)

Happy Birthday
@Waine
Hope you have a great day. Hope everyone enjoys the weekend Friday could have been here Monday but we all know how it goes with deliverys.

Reactions: Like 14 | Funny 1


----------



## alex1501 (29/1/21)

Happy Birthday
 @Waine 


 and have a great day

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Chanelr (29/1/21)

Happy Birthday
@Waine 
Hope you have an awesome day

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (29/1/21)

Happy Frijay Birthday!!!!

@Waine 

Hope it is an awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (29/1/21)

Happy Birthday @Waine

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## AKS (29/1/21)

Have a happy birthday @Waine and a great year ahead.

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## hot.chillie35 (29/1/21)

Happy Birthday 

@Waine

Have a Fantastic Day!!!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ARYANTO (29/1/21)

Happy Birthday
@Waine
enjoy

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Mzr (29/1/21)

Happy birthday to you @Waine may you have an awesome weekend celebrating

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## KarlDP (29/1/21)

@Waine. Have an epic day!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## ddk1979 (29/1/21)

@Waine
Wishing you all an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Resistance (29/1/21)

@Waine 


Have an Awesome Day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Willyza (29/1/21)

Happy birthday
@Waine

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Grand Guru (30/1/21)

Happy Birthday to @jm10 @Teunh and @Steph with my wishes for an amazing day!

G​

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Mzr (30/1/21)

Happy birthday to you @jm10 @Teunh and @Steph may you all have a awesome day further

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## AKS (30/1/21)

Have a happy birthday and a healthy year ahead @jm10 @Teunh and @Steph

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/1/21)

Happy Birthday
@jm10 
@Teunh 
@Steph 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Timwis (30/1/21)

Happy Birthday!

@jm10
@Teunh
@Steph

Reactions: Like 11 | Funny 1


----------



## SAVaper (30/1/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@jm10 
@Teunh 
@Steph


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Room Fogger (30/1/21)

Happy Birthday 
@jm10 
@Teunh 
@Steph 
 Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## alex1501 (30/1/21)

Happy Birthday
  @jm10 @Teunh @Steph  


and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## ARYANTO (30/1/21)

Happy Birthday!
@jm10
@Teunh
@Steph

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Chanelr (30/1/21)

Happy Birthday
@jm10
@Teunh
@Steph
Have an awesome day

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## vicTor (30/1/21)

happy birthday

@jm10
@Teunh
@Steph

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (30/1/21)

Happy birthday
@jm10
@Teunh
@Steph
Have an awesome day ahead guys , many happy returns of the day take care and enjoy

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## hot.chillie35 (30/1/21)

Happy Birthday 

@jm10 
@Teunh 
@Steph 

Have an awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Resistance (30/1/21)

@jm10
@Teunh
@Steph

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Willyza (30/1/21)

Happy Birthday
@jm10
@Teunh
@Steph

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Stranger (30/1/21)

You just got to love weekend birthdays, so many excuses to have a good time

@jm10
@Teunh
@Steph

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (30/1/21)

Happy Birthday!!

@jm10
@Teunh
@Steph

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## ddk1979 (30/1/21)

@jm10
@Teunh
@Steph
Wishing you all an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Teunh (30/1/21)

Thank you everyone! Ill have a lockdown party on my own

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 13


----------



## Resistance (30/1/21)

Pics or it didn't happen!


Teunh said:


> Thank you everyone! Ill have a lockdown party on my own

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 6


----------



## Grand Guru (31/1/21)

Happy Birthday @Meezaan @Luqster a d @DonnyX and wishes for a blessed year ahead!
​

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## SAVaper (31/1/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Meezaan
@Luqster
@DonnyX

Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (31/1/21)

Happy Birthday
@Meezaan
@Luqster
@DonnyX

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Timwis (31/1/21)

Happy Birthday!

@Meezaan
@Luqster
@DonnyX

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## AKS (31/1/21)

Have a great birthday 
@Meezaan
@Luqster
@DonnyX
and a happy, healthy year ahead.

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (31/1/21)

Happy Birthday!

@Meezaan
@Luqster
@DonnyX

Have an awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Room Fogger (31/1/21)

Happy Birthday 
@Meezaan
@Luqster
@DonnyX
 Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (31/1/21)

Good morning and happy birthday 
@Meezaan
@Luqster
@DonnyX
Have an awesome day guys , take care and enjoy your day

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## vicTor (31/1/21)

happy birthday

@Meezaan
@Luqster
@DonnyX

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Chanelr (31/1/21)

Happy Birthday
@Meezaan
@Luqster
@DonnyX
Have an awesome day

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## alex1501 (31/1/21)

Happy Birthday
 @Meezaan @Luqster @DonnyX 


and have a great day

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## ARYANTO (31/1/21)

Happy birthday to
@Meezaan
@Luqster
@DonnyX

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (31/1/21)

Happy Birthday
@Meezaan
@Luqster
@DonnyX

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Willyza (31/1/21)

@Meezaan
@Luqster
@DonnyX

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## Stranger (31/1/21)

It's Sunday, you can start drinking early, millions around the world do

@Meezaan
@Luqster
@DonnyX

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Mzr (31/1/21)

Happy birthday to you
@Meezaan
@Luqster
@DonnyX
May you all have a awesome day and greatest year further

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Resistance (31/1/21)

@Meezaan
@Luqster
@DonnyX


Have an Awesome Day!

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## ddk1979 (31/1/21)

@DonnyX
@Luqster
@Meezaan
Wishing you all an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Grand Guru (1/2/21)

A very Happy Birthday to @Scouse45. I hope have a wonderful day and a blessed year ahead!
​

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/2/21)

Happy Birthday
@Scouse45 

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## vicTor (1/2/21)

happy birthday

@Scouse45

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Timwis (1/2/21)

Happy Birthday!

@Scouse45

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (1/2/21)

Happy birthday 
@Scouse45 
Have an awesome day ahead a great start to the week , many happy returns of the day take care

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (1/2/21)

Happy Birthday  
@Scouse45 
 May there be many more and wishes for a great day and a year ahead.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (1/2/21)

Happy Birthday @Scouse45

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## AKS (1/2/21)

A very happy birthday to @Scouse45 and may you have a healthy,peaceful year ahead.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (1/2/21)

Happy Birthday!!

@Scouse45

Have an awesome day!!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## THE REAPER (1/2/21)

Good morning all. 
Happy Birthday to all the weekend Birthdays. Hope you all had a great weekend.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## THE REAPER (1/2/21)

Happy Birthday
@Scouse45
Hope you have a great day today.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## ARYANTO (1/2/21)

Happy birthday
@Scouse45

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Stranger (1/2/21)

Many happy returns
@Scouse45

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## hot.chillie35 (1/2/21)

A very Happy Birthday 

@Scouse45

Have a Wonderful Day!!!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Resistance (1/2/21)

@Scouse45


Have an Awesome Day!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Chanelr (1/2/21)

Happy Birthday
@Scouse45
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Mzr (1/2/21)

Happy birthday to you @Scouse45 may you have an awesome day and year ahead

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Scouse45 (1/2/21)

Thanks all you bloody legends!!!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 11


----------



## alex1501 (1/2/21)

Happy Birthday
 @Scouse45 


and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## ddk1979 (1/2/21)

@Scouse45
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Grand Guru (2/2/21)

Happy Birthday @G_Man @HalgrynJ @Mofat786 @MrBob @PanTheR11 and @vapingyeti42. I hope you all have a wonderful day!
​

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/2/21)

Happy Birthday
@G_Man 
@HalgrynJ 
@Mofat786 
@MrBob 
@PanTheR11 
@vapingyeti42 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## SAVaper (2/2/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@G_Man 
@HalgrynJ 
@Mofat786 
@MrBob 
@PanTheR11 
@vapingyeti42


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## vicTor (2/2/21)

happy birthday

@G_Man
@HalgrynJ
@Mofat786
@MrBob
@PanTheR11
@vapingyeti42

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Timwis (2/2/21)

Happy Birthday!

@G_Man
@HalgrynJ
@Mofat786
@MrBob
@PanTheR11
@vapingyeti42

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (2/2/21)

Good morning and happy birthday 
@G_Man 
@HalgrynJ 
@Mofat786 
@MrBob 
@PanTheR11 
@vapingyeti42 
have an awesome day ahead guys , take care and many happy returns of the day... all the best and enjoy

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Room Fogger (2/2/21)

Happy Birthday 
@G_Man 
@HalgrynJ 
@Mofat786 
@MrBob 
@PanTheR11 
@vapingyeti42 
 Have a real day!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## alex1501 (2/2/21)

Happy Birthday  
  @G_Man @HalgrynJ @Mofat786  


 @MrBob @PanTheR11 @vapingyeti42 
and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## AKS (2/2/21)

Have a very happy birthday,
@G_Man 
@HalgrynJ 
@Mofat786 
@MrBob 
@PanTheR11 
@vapingyeti42 
& a healthy year ahead.

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (2/2/21)

Happy Birthday

@G_Man
@HalgrynJ
@Mofat786
@MrBob
@PanTheR11
@vapingyeti42

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (2/2/21)

Happy Birthday!!!

@G_Man
@HalgrynJ
@Mofat786
@MrBob
@PanTheR11
@vapingyeti42

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## THE REAPER (2/2/21)

Happy Birthday
@G_Man
@HalgrynJ
@Mofat786
@MrBob
@PanTheR11
@vapingyeti42
Have a great day everyone hope you get lots of vape mail.

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Mofat786 (2/2/21)

Shot boys and girls..much appreciated

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 8


----------



## Chanelr (2/2/21)

Happy Birthday
@G_Man
@HalgrynJ
@Mofat786
@MrBob
@PanTheR11
@vapingyeti42

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## PanTheR11 (2/2/21)

Thank you for the birthday wishes everyone. Happy birthday to my fellow legends 

As we all know Legends were born on this day

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 7


----------



## Stranger (2/2/21)

@G_Man
@HalgrynJ
@Mofat786
@MrBob
@PanTheR11
@vapingyeti42

So it was you that put so much pressure on Cyril,................ very well played

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Mzr (2/2/21)

Happy birthday to you 
@Mofat786
@G_Man
@HalgrynJ
@MrBob
@PanTheR11
@vapingyeti42
May you all have a awesome day celebrating and better year going forwar

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## ARYANTO (2/2/21)

@G_Man
@HalgrynJ
@Mofat786
@MrBob
@PanTheR11
@vapingyeti42
Congratulations !

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## ddk1979 (2/2/21)

@G_Man
@HalgrynJ
@Mofat786
@MrBob
@PanTheR11
@vapingyeti42
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## hot.chillie35 (2/2/21)

Happy Birthday 

@G_Man 
@HalgrynJ 
@Mofat786 
@MrBob 
@PanTheR11 
@vapingyeti42

Havve an awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Resistance (2/2/21)

@G_Man
@HalgrynJ
@Mofat786
@MrBob
@PanTheR11
@vapingyeti42


Hope you have an Awesome Birthday!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Grand Guru (3/2/21)

Happy Birthday @Ashwis @franshorn @GerritVisagie and @Keith Milton and many happy returns!
​

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/2/21)

Happy Birthday
@Ashwis 
@franshorn 
@GerritVisagie 
@Keith Milton 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Timwis (3/2/21)

Happy Birthday!

To my brother @Ashwis 

@franshorn & @Keith Milton

And of course @GerritVisagie

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## SAVaper (3/2/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Ashwis 
@franshorn 
@GerritVisagie 
@Keith Milton


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## vicTor (3/2/21)

happy birthday

@Ashwis
@franshorn
@GerritVisagie
@Keith Milton

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Room Fogger (3/2/21)

Happy Birthday 
@Ashwis 
@franshorn 
@GerritVisagie 
@Keith Milton 
 Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (3/2/21)

Happy Birthday 

@Ashwis
@franshorn
@GerritVisagie
@Keith Milton

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## ARYANTO (3/2/21)

Happy Birthday

@Ashwis
@franshorn
@GerritVisagie
@Keith Milton
Enjoy!

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## THE REAPER (3/2/21)

Happy Birthday
@Ashwis
@franshorn
@GerritVisagie
@Keith Milton
Hope everyone has a great day.

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## AKS (3/2/21)

Have a happy birthday and a great year ahead,
@Ashwis
@franshorn
@GerritVisagie
@Keith Milton

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Mzr (3/2/21)

Happy birthday to you
@Ashwis
@franshorn
@GerritVisagie
@Keith Milton
May you all have a awesome day celebrating and even better year ahead

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (3/2/21)

Happy Humpday Birthday!

@Ashwis
@franshorn
@GerritVisagie
@Keith Milton

Have a great day!!!

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Chanelr (3/2/21)

Happy Birthday
@Ashwis
@franshorn
@GerritVisagie
@Keith Milton

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## GerritVisagie (3/2/21)

Thanx all. 
Much appreciated


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 11


----------



## Stranger (3/2/21)

@Ashwis
@franshorn
@GerritVisagie
@Keith Milton

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## alex1501 (3/2/21)

Happy Birthday  
 @Ashwis @franshorn @GerritVisagie @Keith Milton 


and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Resistance (3/2/21)

@Ashwis
@franshorn
@GerritVisagie
@Keith Milton



Have an Awesome Day!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## hot.chillie35 (3/2/21)

Happy Birthday 

@Ashwis 
@franshorn 
@GerritVisagie 
@Keith Milton 

Have an awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## ddk1979 (3/2/21)

@Ashwis
@franshorn
@GerritVisagie
@Keith Milton
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Grand Guru (4/2/21)

Happy Birthday @oldtimerZA @Eugene van Eeden and @Dat_Dawg_GP. I hope you have a wonderful day!
​

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/2/21)

Happy Birthday
@oldtimerZA 
@Eugene van Eeden 
@Dat_Dawg_GP 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## vicTor (4/2/21)

happy birthday

@oldtimerZA
@Eugene van Eeden
@Dat_Dawg_GP

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Room Fogger (4/2/21)

Happy Birthday 
@oldtimerZA 
@Eugene van Eeden 
@Dat_Dawg_GP 
 Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Timwis (4/2/21)

Happy Birthday!

@oldtimerZA
@Eugene van Eeden
@Dat_Dawg_GP

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## SAVaper (4/2/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@oldtimerZA 
@Eugene van Eeden 
@Dat_Dawg_GP


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## THE REAPER (4/2/21)

Happy Birthday
@oldtimerZA
@Eugene van Eeden
@Dat_Dawg_GP
Have a great day everyone.

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (4/2/21)

Happy belated birthday 
@Ashwis 
@franshorn 
@GerritVisagie 
@Keith Milton 
I hope you guys had an awesome day

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (4/2/21)

Happy birthday
@oldtimerZA 
@Eugene van Eeden 
@Dat_Dawg_GP
Have an awesome day ahead guys , take care be safe and enjoy

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## ARYANTO (4/2/21)

Happy Birthday 
@oldtimerZA 
@Eugene van Eeden 
@Dat_Dawg_GP
Enjoy

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (4/2/21)

Happy Birthday

@oldtimerZA
@Eugene van Eeden
@Dat_Dawg_GP

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## alex1501 (4/2/21)

Happy Birthday @oldtimerZA  
 @Eugene van Eeden @Dat_Dawg_GP 


and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Chanelr (4/2/21)

Happy Birthday
@oldtimerZA
@Eugene van Eeden
@Dat_Dawg_GP
Have an awesome day

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## AKS (4/2/21)

Happy birthday to you,
@oldtimerZA 
@Eugene van Eeden 
@Dat_Dawg_GP 
Have a good one and a great year ahead.

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## hot.chillie35 (4/2/21)

Happy Birthday 

@oldtimerZA 
@Eugene van Eeden
@Dat_Dawg_GP

Have an awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (4/2/21)

Happy Phuza Thursday Birthday!!!

@oldtimerZA
@Eugene van Eeden
@Dat_Dawg_GP

Have a great day!!!

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Mzr (4/2/21)

Happy birthday to you 
@Dat_Dawg_GP
@oldtimerZA
@Eugene van Eeden may you all have an awesome day further

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Stranger (4/2/21)

@oldtimerZA
@Eugene van Eeden
@Dat_Dawg_GP

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## ddk1979 (4/2/21)

@oldtimerZA
@Eugene van Eeden
@Dat_Dawg_GP
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Resistance (4/2/21)

@oldtimerZA
@Eugene van Eeden
@Dat_Dawg_GP

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Grand Guru (5/2/21)

Happy Birthday @Mahir and @RifiWP and many happy returns!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## alex1501 (5/2/21)

Happy Birthday 
 @Mahir @RifiWP 


and have a great day

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (5/2/21)

Happy birthday 
@Mahir 
@RifiWP 
Have an awesome day ahead guys and many happy returns of the day , I see this being a party going into the weekend... enjoy guys

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/2/21)

Happy Birthday
@Mahir 
@RifiWP 

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## NOOB (5/2/21)

Morning all and Happy birthday 
@Mahir
@RifiWP
Hope you have a fantastic day.

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## SAVaper (5/2/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Mahir 
@RifiWP


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (5/2/21)

Happy Frijay Birthday!!!!

@Mahir
@RifiWP

Have an awesome day!!

Reactions: Like 16 | Funny 1


----------



## Timwis (5/2/21)

Happy Birthday!

@Mahir
@RifiWP

Reactions: Like 14 | Funny 1


----------



## vicTor (5/2/21)

happy birthday

@Mahir 
@RifiWP

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## THE REAPER (5/2/21)

Happy Birthday
@Mahir
@RifiWP
Hope you have a great day.

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (5/2/21)

Happy Birthday @Mahir and @RifiWP

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## AKS (5/2/21)

Have a happy birthday @Mahir & @RifiWP
And a healthy,friendly year ahead.

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## ARYANTO (5/2/21)

Happy Birthday
@Mahir and @RifiWP
Enjoy and have a good one !

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## ARYANTO (5/2/21)



Reactions: Like 9 | Funny 6


----------



## hot.chillie35 (5/2/21)

Happy Birthday 

@Mahir 
@RifiWP

Have urselves an Awesome Day!!!




As for the rest of the forum members have a Super Fantastic Weekend

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Stranger (5/2/21)

@Mahir
@RifiWP

Friday birthday be like





Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 1


----------



## Mzr (5/2/21)

Happy birthday to you 
@Mahir
@RifiWP
May you be granted with many more healthy and happy years

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Chanelr (5/2/21)

Happy birthday
@Mahir
@RifiWP

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## ddk1979 (5/2/21)

@Mahir
@RifiWP
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Room Fogger (5/2/21)

Happy birthday 
@Mahir 
@RifiWP 
 Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Resistance (5/2/21)

@Mahir 
@RifiWP

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Grand Guru (6/2/21)

Happy Birthday @MasterT and @Ismail Manie. I hope you have a wonderful day!
​

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/2/21)

Happy Birthday
@MasterT 
@Ismail Manie 

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## vicTor (6/2/21)

happy birthday

@MasterT 
@Ismail Manie

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (6/2/21)

Happy birthday 
@MasterT 
@Ismail Manie 
Have an awesome day ahead guys , take care enjoy and many happy returns of the day

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## SAVaper (6/2/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@MasterT 
@Ismail Manie


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Room Fogger (6/2/21)

Happy birthday 
@MasterT 
@Ismail Manie 
 Have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Chanelr (6/2/21)

Happy Birthday
@MasterT
@Ismail Manie

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## alex1501 (6/2/21)

Happy birthday 
 @MasterT @Ismail Manie 


and have a great day

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (6/2/21)

Happy Birthday

@MasterT
@Ismail Manie

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (6/2/21)

Happy Birthday!!

@MasterT
@Ismail Manie

Have an awesome day!!

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## AKS (6/2/21)

Have a happy birthday and a great year ahead @MasterT &
@Ismail Manie

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## NOOB (6/2/21)

Morning all and Happy birthday
@MasterT
@Ismail Manie
Hope you guys have a great day!

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Mzr (6/2/21)

Happy birthday to @MasterT and @Ismail Manie may you both have a awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## ARYANTO (6/2/21)



Reactions: Like 14


----------



## ddk1979 (6/2/21)

@MasterT
@Ismail Manie
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Resistance (6/2/21)

@MasterT and @Ismail Manie


Hope the day was good thus far!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Grand Guru (7/2/21)

No birthdays today. Have an awesome day everyone!

​
​

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (7/2/21)

No vaping birthdays? The world is coming to an end .... have an awesome day everyone!!!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Timwis (7/2/21)

Happy Not Your Birthday Everyone!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (7/2/21)

No birthdays???? Have a super duper duper Sunday everyone

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (7/2/21)

Happy Belated Birthday 

@MasterT 
@Ismail Manie

Hope u guys had a wonderful day!!!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Grand Guru (8/2/21)

Happy Birthday @Trevashen @Motheo and @SSSSMARCUSSSSS. I hope you have a wonderful day!
​

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## vicTor (8/2/21)

happy birthday

@Trevashen 
@Motheo 
@SSSSMARCUSSSSS

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Mzr (8/2/21)

Happy birthday to you @Trevashen @Motheo and @SSSSMARCUSSSSS may you all have an awesome day further

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/2/21)

Happy Birthday
@Trevashen
@Motheo
@SSSSMARCUSSSSS

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## Timwis (8/2/21)

Happy Birthday!

@Trevashen
@Motheo
@SSSSMARCUSSSSS

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (8/2/21)

Good morning and a very happy birthday to 
@Trevashen 
@Motheo 
@SSSSMARCUSSSSS
have an awesome day guys and a fabulous start to the new week , take care many happy returns of the day and enjoy

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## THE REAPER (8/2/21)

Happy Birthday
@Trevashen
@Motheo
@SSSSMARCUSSSSS
Hope you have a great day.

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (8/2/21)

Happy Birthday

@Trevashen
@Motheo
@SSSSMARCUSSSSS

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## NOOB (8/2/21)

Morning all and Happy birthday
@Trevashen
@Motheo
@SSSSMARCUSSSSS
Hope you guys have a great day.

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## Jengz (8/2/21)

Happy Birthday
@Trevashen
@Motheo
@SSSSMARCUSSSSS
Hope it's a good 1!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Room Fogger (8/2/21)

Happy Birthday 
@Trevashen
@Motheo
@SSSSMARCUSSSSS 
 Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## hot.chillie35 (8/2/21)

Happy Birthday 

@Trevashen 
@Motheo 
@SSSSMARCUSSSSS 

Have a super awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## AKS (8/2/21)

Have a happy birthday,
@Trevashen 
@Motheo 
@SSSSMARCUSSSSS 
and a healthy, peaceful year ahead.

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## alex1501 (8/2/21)

Happy Birthday
 @Trevashen @Motheo @SSSSMARCUSSSSS 


 and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (8/2/21)

Happy Birthday!!!

@Trevashen
@Motheo
@SSSSMARCUSSSSS 

Have a great day!!!

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## SAVaper (8/2/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Trevashen 
@Motheo 
@SSSSMARCUSSSSS


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Stranger (8/2/21)

@Trevashen 
@Motheo 
@SSSSMARCUSSSSS

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Chanelr (8/2/21)

Happy Birthday
@Trevashen
@Motheo
@SSSSMARCUSSSSS

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Resistance (8/2/21)

@Trevashen
@Motheo
@SSSSMARCUSSSSS


Hope you are having and awesome day!

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## ddk1979 (8/2/21)

@Trevashen
@Motheo
@SSSSMARCUSSSSS
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Grand Guru (9/2/21)

No birthdays today!
​

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/2/21)



Reactions: Like 12 | Funny 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (9/2/21)

Happy no-birthday everyone!!

Reactions: Like 11 | Funny 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (9/2/21)

Nooooo birthdays? ... have an awesome day family take care be safe out there

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (9/2/21)



Reactions: Like 13 | Funny 1


----------



## THE REAPER (9/2/21)

Happy Birthday to everyone that had one over the weekend hope you enjoyed it. 

And have a great day everyone.

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (9/2/21)

Happy belated Birthday to:
@Trevashen
@Motheo
@SSSSMARCUSSSSS

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Stranger (9/2/21)

It's my missus birthday today

Tonight is






Thai green curry with basmati rice followed by



No Chianti but I do have a very nice Merlot.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 6


----------



## Resistance (9/2/21)

Happy Vape Day!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (10/2/21)

Happy Birthday @GadgetFreak and @THE REAPER and many happy returns!
​

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/2/21)

Happy Birthday


@THE REAPER
And
@GadgetFreak

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (10/2/21)

Happy Birthday!

@THE REAPER

@GadgetFreak

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (10/2/21)

happy birthday

@GadgetFreak 
@THE REAPER

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (10/2/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@THE REAPER 
@GadgetFreak


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (10/2/21)

Happy birthday 
@GadgetFreak 
@THE REAPER 
Have a wacky and wonderful Wednesday ahead, take care many happy returns of day and do enjoy guys

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (10/2/21)

Happy Birthday @GadgetFreak

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (10/2/21)

Happy Birthday @THE REAPER

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## alex1501 (10/2/21)

Happy Birthday
 @THE REAPER @GadgetFreak 


and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (10/2/21)

Happy Birthday!!!!

@GadgetFreak
@THE REAPER 


I hope it is an awesome day for you!!!

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (10/2/21)

Happy Birthday 
@THE REAPER 
@GadgetFreak 
 Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (10/2/21)

Happy Birthday
@THE REAPER - have a good one !
@GadgetFreak

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (10/2/21)

@THE REAPER 
@GadgetFreak









Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mzr (10/2/21)

Happy birthday to you 
@THE REAPER
@GadgetFreak
May you both have an awesome day further

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr (10/2/21)

Happy birthday
@GadgetFreak
@THE REAPER
Hope you have a great day

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (10/2/21)

@THE REAPER - special birthday wishes to you.
@GadgetFreak
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## AKS (10/2/21)

Have a very happy birthday and a great year ahead @GadgetFreak 
&
@THE REAPER

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## THE REAPER (10/2/21)

Happy Birthday @GadgetFreak
Hope you had a great day.

Thanks for all the Birthday wishes hope everyone has a great day too.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 9


----------



## hot.chillie35 (10/2/21)

Happy Birthday 

@GadgetFreak 
@THE REAPER

Have a Blessed Day!!!

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (10/2/21)

@GadgetFreak 


And 
@THE REAPER




Have a good one bro. Happy Birthday!!!

Reactions: Like 14 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (11/2/21)

Happy Birthday @MIJIZ and @Balthazar. I hope you have an awesome day!
​

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## vicTor (11/2/21)

happy birthday

@MIJIZ 
@Balthazar

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Timwis (11/2/21)

Happy Birthday!

@MIJIZ
@Balthazar

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/2/21)

Happy Birthday
@MIJIZ
@Balthazar

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## alex1501 (11/2/21)

Happy Birthday
 @Balthazar @MIJIZ 


 and have a great day

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## NOOB (11/2/21)

Morning all and Happy birthday
@MIJIZ 
@Balthazar
Hope you guys have a fantastic day!!

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (11/2/21)

Happy Birthday

@MIJIZ
@Balthazar

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## hot.chillie35 (11/2/21)

Happy Birthday 

@MIJIZ 
@Balthazar 

Have an awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## AKS (11/2/21)

Have a happy birthday and a great year ahead 
@MIJIZ &
@Balthazar

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (11/2/21)

Happy Birthday!!

@MIJIZ
@Balthazar 

Have a great day!!

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## Chanelr (11/2/21)

Happy Birthday
@MIJIZ
@Balthazar
Hope you have a great day

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## SAVaper (11/2/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@MIJIZ 
@Balthazar


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## ARYANTO (11/2/21)

Happy Birthday

@MIJIZ
@Balthazar

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## Mzr (11/2/21)

Happy birthday to you
@MIJIZ
@Balthazar


May you have an awesome day further

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## Room Fogger (11/2/21)

Happy Birthday 
@MIJIZ
@Balthazar
 Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## Stranger (11/2/21)

*Many happy returns*

@MIJIZ
@Balthazar

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Resistance (11/2/21)

@MIJIZ
@Balthazar

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## ddk1979 (11/2/21)

@MIJIZ
@Balthazar

Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## THE REAPER (11/2/21)

Happy Birthday 
@MIJIZ
@Balthazar
Hope you guys have a great day.

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (11/2/21)

Happy birthday 
@MIJIZ 
@Balthazar 
Have an awesome day guys many happy returns of the day.

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Grand Guru (12/2/21)

Happy Birthday @Barrystyles786 @king-ding-n-ling @Lucky01 and @Peewee. I hope you have an awesome day!
​

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/2/21)

Happy Birthday
@Barrystyles786 
@king-ding-n-ling 
@Lucky01 
@Peewee 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Timwis (12/2/21)

Happy Birthday!

@Barrystyles786
@king-ding-n-ling
@Lucky01
@Peewee

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## alex1501 (12/2/21)

Happy Birthday 
 @Barrystyles786 @king-ding-n-ling @Lucky01 @Peewee 


and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## SAVaper (12/2/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Barrystyles786 
@king-ding-n-ling 
@Lucky01 
@Peewee


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## hot.chillie35 (12/2/21)

Happy Birthday 

@Barrystyles786 
@king-ding-n-ling 
@Lucky01 
@Peewee 

Have a fantastic day!!!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## vicTor (12/2/21)

happy birthday

@Barrystyles786
@king-ding-n-ling
@Lucky01
@Peewee

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (12/2/21)

Happy birthday 
@Barrystyles786
@king-ding-n-ling
@Lucky01
@Peewee
Have a fabulous day guys , enjoy your day and many happy returns of the day

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (12/2/21)

Happy Birthday

@Barrystyles786
@king-ding-n-ling
@Lucky01
@Peewee

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## Room Fogger (12/2/21)

Happy Birthday 
@Barrystyles786 
@king-ding-n-ling 
@Lucky01 
@Peewee 
 Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Mzr (12/2/21)

Happy birthday to you 
@Barrystyles786
@king-ding-n-ling
@Lucky01
@Peewee
May you all have a super awesome day further and happy Friday to all vape fam

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr (12/2/21)

Happy Birthday
@Barrystyles786
@king-ding-n-ling
@Lucky01
@Peewee
Hope you have an awesome day

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## AKS (12/2/21)

Have a happy birthday and a beautiful year ahead,
@Barrystyles786
@king-ding-n-ling
@Lucky01
@Peewee

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## NOOB (12/2/21)

Morning all and Happy birthday 
@Barrystyles786
@king-ding-n-ling
@Lucky01
@Peewee 
Hope you a fantastic start to the weekend!

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## THE REAPER (12/2/21)

Happy Birthday 
@Barrystyles786
@king-ding-n-ling
@Lucky01
@Peewee
It's Friday and your birthday can't get any beter so enjoy the day to the max. 
Hope everyone has a great day.

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (12/2/21)

Happeeeeee Bifffffday!!!!

@Barrystyles786
@king-ding-n-ling
@Lucky01
@Peewee

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## Stranger (12/2/21)

Friday birthdays be like

@Barrystyles786
@king-ding-n-ling
@Lucky01
@Peewee





Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## ARYANTO (12/2/21)

Happy birthday
@Barrystyles786
@Peewee
@Lucky01
@king-ding-n-ling

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## Lucky01 (12/2/21)

Thank u all and remember.....Stay classy

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 9


----------



## ddk1979 (12/2/21)

@Barrystyles786
@king-ding-n-ling
@Lucky01
@Peewee
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## Resistance (12/2/21)

@Barrystyles786
@king-ding-n-ling
@Lucky01
@Peewee

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## Grand Guru (13/2/21)

Happy Birthday @w1tw0lf and many happy returns!
​

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/2/21)

Happy Birthday
@w1tw0lf 

May you have a awesome day!

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## SAVaper (13/2/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@w1tw0lf


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## Timwis (13/2/21)

Happy Birthday!

@w1tw0lf

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (13/2/21)

Happy Birthday!

@w1tw0lf

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (13/2/21)

Happy birthday 
@w1tw0lf 
Have an awesome day ahead , take care and many happy returns of the day

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## alex1501 (13/2/21)

Happy Birthday
 @w1tw0lf 


and have a great day

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## vicTor (13/2/21)

happy birthday

@w1tw0lf

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Room Fogger (13/2/21)

Happy Birthday 
@w1tw0lf 
 Have a great day

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## Chanelr (13/2/21)

Happy Birthday
@w1tw0lf
Hope you have an awesome day

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (13/2/21)

Happy Birthday!!

@w1tw0lf 

Have an awesome day!!

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## AKS (13/2/21)

Happy birthday to you,
@w1tw0lf 
Have a great day.

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## Mzr (13/2/21)

Happy birthday to you @w1tw0lf may you have a lekker day further

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## Stranger (13/2/21)

@w1tw0lf

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## ddk1979 (13/2/21)

@w1tw0lf
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## hot.chillie35 (13/2/21)

Happy Birthday 

@w1tw0lf 

Have an awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Resistance (13/2/21)

@w1tw0lf


Have an Awesome Birthday!

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## Grand Guru (14/2/21)

Happy Birthday @Reaper @Jos and @ChrisG and many happy returns!
​

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/2/21)

Happy Birthday
@Reaper 
@Jos 
@ChrisG 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Mzr (14/2/21)

Happy birthday to you 
@ChrisG
@Reaper
@Jos
May you all have a awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## alex1501 (14/2/21)

Happy Birthday 
 @Jos @Reaper @ChrisG 


and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (14/2/21)

Happy birthday
@ChrisG
@Reaper
@Jos
Have an awesome day day ahead guys , take care and enjoy your day... many happy returns of the day and also happy Valentine’s Day family

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## AKS (14/2/21)

A happy birthday to you,
@Reaper 
@Jos 
@ChrisG 
and wishes for a happy, healthy year ahead.

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Resistance (14/2/21)

@ChrisG
@Reaper
@Jos


Have an Awesome Birthday​

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## SAVaper (14/2/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Reaper 
@Jos 
@ChrisG


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## vicTor (14/2/21)

happy birthday

@Reaper
@Jos
@ChrisG

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Chanelr (14/2/21)

Happy Birthday
@Reaper
@Jos
@ChrisG
Hope you have a great day

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Room Fogger (14/2/21)

Happy Birthday 
@Reaper
@Jos
@ChrisG
 Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## hot.chillie35 (14/2/21)

Happy Birthday 

@Reaper 
@Jos 
@ChrisG 

Have a super awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Timwis (14/2/21)

Happy Birthday!

@Reaper
@Jos
@ChrisG

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ARYANTO (14/2/21)

Nearly belated Happy Birthday
@Reaper 
@Jos 
@ChrisG
Hope you had a good one .

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (14/2/21)

Happy Birthday!!!!

@Reaper
@Jos
@ChrisG 

Sorry for almost missing it, hope you had a wonderful day!!!

Reactions: Like 13 | Funny 2


----------



## ddk1979 (14/2/21)

@Reaper
@Jos
@ChrisG
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Grand Guru (15/2/21)

Happy Birthday @chazy (za), @Cornelius, @Philip Dunkley, @Mo_MZ, @Schnappie, @Spink and @theturtle 
I hope you all have an awesome day!
​

Reactions: Like 18


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/2/21)

Happy Birthday
@chazy (za) 
@Cornelius 
@Philip Dunkley 
@Mo_MZ 
@Schnappie 
@Spink 
@theturtle 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 18


----------



## THE REAPER (15/2/21)

Happy Birthday
@chazy (za)
@Cornelius
@Philip Dunkley
@Mo_MZ
@Schnappie
@Spink
@theturtle
Have a great day each and every one.
And for the Birthdays I missed over the weekend hope you guys had a good one.

Reactions: Like 19


----------



## Room Fogger (15/2/21)

Happy Birthday 
@chazy (za)
@Cornelius
@Philip Dunkley
@Mo_MZ
@Schnappie
@Spink
@theturtle
 Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 19


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (15/2/21)

Happy birthday 
@chazy (za) 
@Cornelius 
@Philip Dunkley 
@Mo_MZ 
@Schnappie 
@Spink 
@theturtle 
have an awesome day ahead guys , take care and enjoy and many happy returns of the day

Reactions: Like 18


----------



## Timwis (15/2/21)

Happy Birthday!

@chazy (za)
@Cornelius
@Philip Dunkley
@Mo_MZ
@Schnappie
@Spink
@theturtle

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## SAVaper (15/2/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@chazy (za) 
@Cornelius 
@Philip Dunkley 
@Mo_MZ 
@Schnappie 
@Spink 
@theturtle


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 18


----------



## alex1501 (15/2/21)

Happy Birthday
 @chazy (za) @Cornelius @Philip Dunkley 


 @Mo_MZ @Schnappie @Spink @theturtle 
 and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 19


----------



## Chanelr (15/2/21)

Happy Birthday
@chazy (za)
@Cornelius
@Philip Dunkley
@Mo_MZ
@Schnappie
@Spink
@theturtle
Hope you all have a great day

Reactions: Like 19


----------



## hot.chillie35 (15/2/21)

Happy Birthday 

@chazy (za)
@Cornelius 
@Philip Dunkley
@Mo_MZ
@Schnappie 
@Spink 
@theturtle

Have a Super Fantastic Day!!!

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (15/2/21)

Happy Birthday!!!

@chazy (za)
@Cornelius
@Philip Dunkley
@Mo_MZ
@Schnappie
@Spink
@theturtle 

Have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 19


----------



## vicTor (15/2/21)

happy birthday

@chazy (za) 
@Cornelius 
@Philip Dunkley 
@Mo_MZ 
@Schnappie 
@Spink 
@theturtle

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (15/2/21)

Happy Birthday

@chazy (za)
@Cornelius
@Philip Dunkley
@Mo_MZ
@Schnappie
@Spink
@theturtle

Reactions: Like 19


----------



## Mzr (15/2/21)

Happy birthday to you
@chazy (za)
@Cornelius
@Philip Dunkley
@Mo_MZ
@Schnappie
@Spink
@theturtle
May you all have a super awesome day further

Reactions: Like 19


----------



## AKS (15/2/21)

Have a happy birthday,
@chazy (za)
@Cornelius
@Philip Dunkley
@Mo_MZ
@Schnappie
@Spink
@theturtle
and a joyful,healthy year ahead.

Reactions: Like 18


----------



## Resistance (15/2/21)

@chazy (za)
@Cornelius
@Philip Dunkley
@Mo_MZ
@Schnappie
@Spink
@theturtle



Have an Awesome Day!

Reactions: Like 19


----------



## NOOB (15/2/21)

G'day all and Happy birthday 
@chazy (za)
@Cornelius
@Philip Dunkley
@Mo_MZ
@Schnappie
@Spink
@theturtle
Hope you guys have a fantastic day with play o' spoils!

Reactions: Like 18


----------



## ARYANTO (15/2/21)

Happy Birthday
@chazy (za) 
@Cornelius - big shout out - gaan groot !
@Philip Dunkley 
@Mo_MZ 
@Schnappie 
@Spink 
@theturtle
Have a good one !

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## ddk1979 (15/2/21)

@chazy (za)
@Cornelius
@Philip Dunkley
@Mo_MZ
@Schnappie
@Spink
@theturtle
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## Grand Guru (16/2/21)

Happy Birthday to a true gentleman, the one and only @Hakhan and best wishes for the year ahead!
​

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## vicTor (16/2/21)

happy birthday

@Hakhan

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Timwis (16/2/21)

Happy Birthday!

@Hakhan

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/2/21)

Happy Birthday
@Hakhan 

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## SAVaper (16/2/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Hakhan


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (16/2/21)

Happy birthday
@Hakhan
Have an awesome and blessed day ahead brother ... may you see many many more , take care enjoy your day and may you always be happy and many happy returns of the day.

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (16/2/21)

Happy birthday @Hakhan

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (16/2/21)

Happy Birthday!!!

@Hakhan 

Hope it is an awesome day filled with joy, presents and cake... lots and lots of cake!

Reactions: Like 16 | Funny 1


----------



## alex1501 (16/2/21)

Happy Birthday @Hakhan   


 and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## Chanelr (16/2/21)

Happy Birthday
@Hakhan 
Hope you have a great day

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## ARYANTO (16/2/21)

Happy birthday to :
@Hakhan

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## Mzr (16/2/21)

Happy birthday to you @Hakhan may you be blessed with many more happy years

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## AKS (16/2/21)

Have a happy birthday and a healthy,prosperous year ahead 
@Hakhan

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## hot.chillie35 (16/2/21)

Happy Birthday

@Hakhan

Have an awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## THE REAPER (16/2/21)

Happy Birthday
@Hakhan
Have a awesome day.

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## ddk1979 (16/2/21)

@Hakhan
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## Resistance (16/2/21)

@Hakhan


Hope your day was awesome so far.
Enjoy the rest.

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Grand Guru (17/2/21)

Happy Birthday @Bizkuit @Dhesan23 and @Faheem777 and many happy returns!
​

Reactions: Like 18


----------



## SAVaper (17/2/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Bizkuit
@Dhesan23
@Faheem777


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 18


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/2/21)

Happy Birthday
@Bizkuit
@Dhesan23
@Faheem777

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 18


----------



## Timwis (17/2/21)

Happy Birthday!

@Bizkuit
@Dhesan23
@Faheem777

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## vicTor (17/2/21)

happy birthday

@Bizkuit
@Dhesan23
@Faheem777

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (17/2/21)

Happy birthday 
@Bizkuit 
@Dhesan23 
@Faheem777 
Have an awesome day guys, take care many happy returns of the day

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## alex1501 (17/2/21)

Happy Birthday 
 @Bizkuit @Dhesan23 @Faheem777 

and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 18


----------



## ARYANTO (17/2/21)

Happy Birthday to:
@Bizkuit
@Dhesan23
@Faheem777

Reactions: Like 18


----------



## NOOB (17/2/21)

Morning all and Happy birthday 
@Bizkuit
@Dhesan23
@Faheem777
Hope you have a fantastic day!

Reactions: Like 18


----------



## AKS (17/2/21)

Happy birthday and best wishes for the year ahead,
@Bizkuit
@Dhesan23
@Faheem777

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (17/2/21)

Happy Birthday

@Bizkuit
@Dhesan23
@Faheem777

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## THE REAPER (17/2/21)

Happy Birthday
@Bizkuit
@Dhesan23
@Faheem777
Hope everyone has a great day.

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## Chanelr (17/2/21)

Happy Birthday
@Bizkuit
@Dhesan23
@Faheem777
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## Mzr (17/2/21)

Happy birthday to you 
@Bizkuit
@Dhesan23
@Faheem777
May you all have a super awesome day further

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## hot.chillie35 (17/2/21)

Happy Birthday 

@Bizkuit 
@Dhesan23 
@Faheem777

Have a super fantastic day!!!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (17/2/21)

Happy Birthday!!

@Bizkuit
@Dhesan23
@Faheem777 

Enjoy your day!!!

Reactions: Like 16 | Funny 1


----------



## Room Fogger (17/2/21)

Happy birthday 
@Bizkuit
@Dhesan23
@Faheem777
 Hope you have a great day!

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## Faheem777 (17/2/21)

Thanks everyone for the well wishes, much appreciated

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 10


----------



## Resistance (17/2/21)

@Bizkuit
@Dhesan23
@Faheem777

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## ddk1979 (17/2/21)

@Bizkuit
@Dhesan23
@Faheem777
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## Grand Guru (18/2/21)

Happy Birthday @Andrew T @JustRyan @Dakyne @MalanieTolmay. I hope you have a wonderful day!
​

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Timwis (18/2/21)

Happy Birthday!

@Andrew T 
@JustRyan 
@Dakyne 
@MalanieTolmay

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/2/21)

Happy Birthday
@Andrew T 
@JustRyan 
@Dakyne 
@MalanieTolmay 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## hot.chillie35 (18/2/21)

Happy Birthday

@Andrew T
@JustRyan
@Dakyne
@MalanieTolmay




Have am awesomel day!!!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (18/2/21)

Happy birthday 
@Andrew T 
@JustRyan 
@Dakyne 
@MalanieTolmay
have an awesome day ahead guys , take care enjoy your day and many happy returns of the day.

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## vicTor (18/2/21)

happy birthday

@Andrew T
@JustRyan
@Dakyne
@MalanieTolmay

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Room Fogger (18/2/21)

Happy birthday 
@Andrew T 
@JustRyan 
@Dakyne 
@MalanieTolmay
 Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## alex1501 (18/2/21)

Happy Birthday 
  @Andrew T @JustRyan @Dakyne @MalanieTolmay  


 and have a great day

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## AKS (18/2/21)

Have a happy birthday,
@Andrew T 
@JustRyan 
@Dakyne 
@MalanieTolmay
and a lucky,funny & healthy year ahead.

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Chanelr (18/2/21)

Happy Birthday
@Andrew T
@JustRyan
@Dakyne
@MalanieTolmay
Hope you all have a great day

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (18/2/21)

Happy Birthday

@Andrew T
@JustRyan
@Dakyne
@MalanieTolmay

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (18/2/21)

Happy Birthday!!!

@Andrew T
@JustRyan
@Dakyne
@MalanieTolmay 

Hope its an awesome day for you!!!

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Mzr (18/2/21)

Happy birthday to you 
@Andrew T
@JustRyan
@Dakyne
@MalanieTolmay
May you all have a super day further

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## SAVaper (18/2/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Andrew T 
@JustRyan 
@Dakyne 
@MalanieTolmay


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## THE REAPER (18/2/21)

Happy Birthday
@Andrew T
@JustRyan
@Dakyne
@MalanieTolmay
Hope you all have a great day.

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## ddk1979 (18/2/21)

@Andrew T
@JustRyan
@Dakyne
@MalanieTolmay
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## ARYANTO (18/2/21)

Happy afternoon nearly belated b/day 
@Andrew T
@JustRyan
@Dakyne
@MalanieTolmay

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Resistance (18/2/21)

@Andrew T
@JustRyan
@Dakyne
@MalanieTolmay

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Grand Guru (19/2/21)

Happy Birthday @dunskoy and @Ferdi. I hope you have an awesome day!
​

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/2/21)

Happy Birthday
@dunskoy 
@Ferdi 

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (19/2/21)

Happy Birthday!

@dunskoy
@Ferdi

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (19/2/21)

happy birthday

@dunskoy 
@Ferdi

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## AKS (19/2/21)

Have a happy birthday @dunskoy & @Ferdi 
Best wishes for the year ahead.

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (19/2/21)

Happy birthday 
@dunskoy 
@Ferdi 
Have a fantastic day ahead guys , take care enjoy your day , many happy returns of the day and party on to the weekend!!!!

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (19/2/21)

Happy Birthday 
@dunskoy 
@Ferdi 
 Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (19/2/21)

Happy Birthday 

@dunskoy 
@Ferdi 

Have an awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## alex1501 (19/2/21)

Happy Birthday 
 @dunskoy @Ferdi 


and have a great day

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (19/2/21)

Happy Birthday

@dunskoy
@Ferdi

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr (19/2/21)

Happy Birthday
@dunskoy
@Ferdi
Hope you both have an awesome day

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (19/2/21)

Happy Birthday!!!

@dunskoy
@Ferdi 

Have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (19/2/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@dunskoy 
@Ferdi


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (19/2/21)

@dunskoy 
@Ferdi 
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mzr (19/2/21)

Happy birthday to you @dunskoy and @Ferdi may you both have an awesome day further celebrating into the weekend

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## THE REAPER (19/2/21)

Happy Birthday
@dunskoy
@Ferdi
Have a great Friday everyone and even better a great weekend.

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (19/2/21)

Happy Birthday
@dunskoy
@Ferdi
Have a great weekend !

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (19/2/21)

@dunskoy
@Ferdi

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (20/2/21)

Happy Birthday @DaveH and @Michael killerby. I hope you have an awesome day!
And special wishes for th one and only @Dela Rey Steyn. I hope you have a wonderful day and a year full of blessings!
​

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## AKS (20/2/21)

Happy birthday to @DaveH and @Michael killerby ,have a good one.
And then lastest but not leastest,veels geluk & happy birthday to @Dela Rey Steyn .
Happiness,health en warmte vir jou hierdie jaar.

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (20/2/21)

Happy Birthday!

@DaveH 




@Michael killerby 

And @Dela Rey Steyn

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/2/21)

Happy Birthday
@Dela Rey Steyn 


@DaveH 
@Michael killerby 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (20/2/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Dela Rey Steyn
@DaveH 
@Michael killerby


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (20/2/21)

Happy birthday 
@Dela Rey Steyn
@DaveH 
@Michael killerby 
 Have a great day

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr (20/2/21)

Happy birthday 
@DaveH
@Michael killerby

Then to @Dela Rey Steyn extra special birthday wishes

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## alex1501 (20/2/21)

Happy birthday 
 @Dela Rey Steyn @DaveH @Michael killerby 


and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## THE REAPER (20/2/21)

Happy Birthday 
@Dela Rey Steyn
@DaveH
@Michael killerby
Hoop you have a great day.

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (20/2/21)

Good morning and a very happy birthday to 
@DaveH 
@Michael killerby 
And a very special and happy birthday message to 
@Dela Rey Steyn 
Have a super awesome day ahead guys take care , enjoy your day and weekend ,many happy returns of the day

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (20/2/21)

Happy birthday @DaveH @Michael killerby 

and special wishes to @Dela Rey Steyn! Have a vaping good day and year!!

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (20/2/21)

Happy Birthday 

@DaveH 
@Michael killerby

*And a Special Shout out to* 

*@Dela Rey Steyn
*
Have a super wonderful day!!!

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (20/2/21)

happy birthday

@DaveH 
@Michael killerby 
@Dela Rey Steyn

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mzr (20/2/21)

Happy birthday to 
@DaveH
@Michael killerby
@Dela Rey Steyn may you all have a super day celebrating and a blessed year ahead

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (20/2/21)

Congrats to :
@Dela Rey Steyn - baie geluk met jou verjaarsdag DRS , mag die Here jou seen en nog baie jare spaar !
@DaveH
@Michael killerby
Have a good one .

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (20/2/21)

Happy Birthday

@DaveH
@Michael killerby

and a special wish to @Dela Rey Steyn

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (20/2/21)

@Michael killerby

and special birthday wishes to 
@DaveH 
@Dela Rey Steyn
Wishing you all an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (20/2/21)

@DavyH


@Dela Rey Steyn




@Michael killerby have an Awesome Birthday. Many blessings, live long and prosper

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## Munro31 (20/2/21)

THE REAPER said:


> Happy Birthday
> @Dela Rey Steyn
> @DaveH
> @Michael killerby
> Hoop you have a great day.


Happy birthday malgat @Dela Rey Steyn

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 1 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (20/2/21)

Happy Birthday!!!




@Dela Rey Steyn
@DaveH
@Michael killerby

Have a great day!!

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (21/2/21)

Happy Birthday @JesseCupido960221 and best wishes for the year ahead!
​

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/2/21)

Happy Birthday
@JesseCupido960221 

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## SAVaper (21/2/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@JesseCupido960221


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## hot.chillie35 (21/2/21)

Happy Birthday 

@JesseCupido960221 

Have a Super awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Timwis (21/2/21)

Happy Birthday!

@JesseCupido960221

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## ARYANTO (21/2/21)

Happy Birthday!
@JesseCupido960221
Enjoy !

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (21/2/21)

Happy birthday 
@JesseCupido960221 
Have an awesome day ahead , take care many happy returns of the day and enjoy

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Room Fogger (21/2/21)

Happy Birthday 
@JesseCupido960221 
 Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (21/2/21)

Happy Birthday @JesseCupido960221

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## alex1501 (21/2/21)

Happy Birthday 
 @JesseCupido960221 


 and have a great day

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## AKS (21/2/21)

Have a happy birthday and a great year ahead,
@JesseCupido960221

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## vicTor (21/2/21)

happy birthday

@JesseCupido960221

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Mzr (21/2/21)

Happy birthday to you @JesseCupido960221 may you have an awesome day and year ahead

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (21/2/21)

Thank you all kindly for the amazing birthday wishes yesterday. I have been horrible with birthday's this year, missed so many. All your kind words are greatly appreciated!

@JesseCupido960221, hope you have a stellar birthday today!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 12


----------



## ddk1979 (21/2/21)

@JesseCupido960221
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## Chanelr (21/2/21)

Happy Birthday
@JesseCupido960221
Hope you have an awesome day

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Resistance (21/2/21)

@JesseCupido960221

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (21/2/21)

Happy Birthday!

@JesseCupido960221

Hope it was a great day!

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Grand Guru (22/2/21)

Happy Birthday @The_Ice @JPDrag&Drop and @eviltoy. I hope you have an awesome day!
​

Reactions: Like 18


----------



## alex1501 (22/2/21)

Happy Birthday  
   @The_Ice @JPDrag&Drop @eviltoy   


 and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## SAVaper (22/2/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@The_Ice
@JPDrag&Drop
@eviltoy


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 18


----------



## Timwis (22/2/21)

Happy Birthday!

@The_Ice
@JPDrag&Drop
@eviltoy

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/2/21)

Happy Birthday
@The_Ice
@JPDrag&Drop
@eviltoy

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 18


----------



## Room Fogger (22/2/21)

Happy Birthday 
@The_Ice
@JPDrag&Drop
@eviltoy 
 Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 18


----------



## vicTor (22/2/21)

happy birthday

@The_Ice
@JPDrag&Drop
@eviltoy

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (22/2/21)

Happy Birthday!

@The_Ice
@JPDrag&Drop
@eviltoy

Have a great day!!

Reactions: Like 17 | Funny 1


----------



## THE REAPER (22/2/21)

Happy Birthday
@The_Ice
@JPDrag&Drop
@eviltoy
Hope you have a great day and lots of cake. 
Have a great day everyone.

Reactions: Like 18


----------



## hot.chillie35 (22/2/21)

Happy Birthday 

@The_Ice 
@JPDrag&Drop 
@eviltoy 

Have a Super Fantastic Day!!!

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (22/2/21)

Happy Birthday

@The_Ice
@JPDrag&Drop
@eviltoy

Reactions: Like 18


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (22/2/21)

Happy birthday 
@The_Ice
@JPDrag&Drop
@eviltoy 
have an awesome day ahead guys , take care enjoy your day and many happy returns of the day... have an awesome start to the new week Ecigssa family.

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## Chanelr (22/2/21)

Happy Birthday
@The_Ice
@JPDrag&Drop
@eviltoy
Hope you all have an awesome day

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## AKS (22/2/21)

Have a happy birthday and a healthy, prosperous year ahead
@The_Ice
@JPDrag&Drop
@eviltoy

Reactions: Like 18


----------



## Mzr (22/2/21)

Wishing 
@The_Ice
@JPDrag&Drop
@eviltoy a super happy birthday may you all have a awesome day celebrating and awesome year further

Reactions: Like 18


----------



## ddk1979 (22/2/21)

@The_Ice
@JPDrag&Drop
@eviltoy
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 18


----------



## Stranger (22/2/21)

@The_Ice
@JPDrag&Drop
@eviltoy

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## ARYANTO (22/2/21)

Happy Birthday
@The_Ice
@JPDrag&Drop
@eviltoy

Reactions: Like 18


----------



## JPDrag&Drop (22/2/21)

Thanks everyone for all the Bday wishes!!!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 12


----------



## Resistance (22/2/21)

@The_Ice
@JPDrag&Drop
@eviltoy

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Grand Guru (23/2/21)

Happy Birthday @Daniel Alves @Kilherza and @SeekerZA and many happy returns!
​

Reactions: Like 18


----------



## SAVaper (23/2/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Daniel Alves
@Kilherza
@SeekerZA


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 18


----------



## vicTor (23/2/21)

happy birthday

@Daniel Alves 
@Kilherza 
@SeekerZA

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## alex1501 (23/2/21)

Happy Birthday  
  @Daniel Alves @Kilherza @SeekerZA  


and have a great day

Reactions: Like 19


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/2/21)

Happy Birthday 
@Daniel Alves
@Kilherza
@SeekerZA

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 19


----------



## Timwis (23/2/21)

Happy Birthday!

@Daniel Alves
@Kilherza
@SeekerZA

Reactions: Like 18


----------



## ARYANTO (23/2/21)

Morning gang, and happy birthday to:
@Daniel Alves
@Kilherza
@SeekerZA
Enjoy !

Reactions: Like 19


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (23/2/21)

Good morning family 
Happy birthday 
@Daniel Alves
@Kilherza
@SeekerZA
Have an awesome day ahead guys, take care enjoy your day and many happy returns of the day

Reactions: Like 18


----------



## Room Fogger (23/2/21)

Happy Birthday 
@Daniel Alves
@Kilherza
@SeekerZA
 Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 19


----------



## hot.chillie35 (23/2/21)

Happy Birthday 

@Daniel Alves 
@Kilherza 
@SeekerZA

Have an awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## SeekerZA (23/2/21)

Big thanks for the birthdays wishes everyone!

I'll vape to that

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 7


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (23/2/21)

Happy Birthday

@Daniel Alves
@Kilherza
@SeekerZA

Reactions: Like 19


----------



## THE REAPER (23/2/21)

Happy Birthday
@Daniel Alves
@Kilherza
@SeekerZA
Let's eat some cake and enjoy the day to the max. 
Have a great day everyone.

Reactions: Like 19


----------



## Chanelr (23/2/21)

Happy Birthday 
@Daniel Alves
@Kilherza
@SeekerZA
Hope you all have an awesome day

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## AKS (23/2/21)

Have a happy birthday 
@Daniel Alves
@Kilherza
@SeekerZA
and a healthy easy year ahead.

Reactions: Like 19


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (23/2/21)

Happy Birthday!!!

@Daniel Alves
@Kilherza
@SeekerZA

Hope it is an amazing day!!

Reactions: Like 18


----------



## Stranger (23/2/21)

@Daniel Alves
@Kilherza
@SeekerZA

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Mzr (23/2/21)

Happy birthday to you @Daniel Alves
@Kilherza
@SeekerZA
May you all have a awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 19


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (23/2/21)

Belated Happy Birthday to 
@The_Ice
@JPDrag&Drop
@eviltoy 

and a Happy Happy to 
@Daniel Alves
@Kilherza
@SeekerZA 

Hope all of you had/ will have a spectacular day!

Reactions: Like 20


----------



## ddk1979 (23/2/21)

@Daniel Alves
@Kilherza
@SeekerZA
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 18


----------



## Resistance (23/2/21)

@Daniel Alves
@Kilherza
@SeekerZA
Happy Birthday. Hope it was Awesome!

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## Grand Guru (24/2/21)

Happy Birthday @DoC @einad5 and @Terry_Demetriou. I hope you have an awesome day!
​

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/2/21)

Happy Birthday
@DoC 
@einad5 
@Terry_Demetriou 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## SAVaper (24/2/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@DoC 
@einad5 
@Terry_Demetriou


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Room Fogger (24/2/21)

Happy Birthday 
@DoC 
@einad5 
@Terry_Demetriou 
 Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## vicTor (24/2/21)

happy birthday

@DoC 
@einad5 
@Terry_Demetriou

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## hot.chillie35 (24/2/21)

Happy Birthday 

@DoC 
@einad5 
@Terry_Demetriou

Have an awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (24/2/21)

Happy birthday 
@DoC 
@einad5 
@Terry_Demetriou 
Have an awesome day ahead guys, many happy returns of the day, take care and enjoy

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## alex1501 (24/2/21)

Happy Birthday 
 @DoC @einad5 @Terry_Demetriou 


 and have a great day

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (24/2/21)

Happy Birthday

@DoC
@einad5
@Terry_Demetriou

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## THE REAPER (24/2/21)

Happy Birthday 
@DoC
@einad5
@Terry_Demetriou
Hope you have a great day.

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (24/2/21)

Happy Happy!
@DoC
@einad5
@Terry_Demetriou

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## AKS (24/2/21)

Good morning all,and a happy birthday to 
@DoC 
@einad5 
@Terry_Demetriou
Have a safe and healthy 2021

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## Chanelr (24/2/21)

Happy Birthday
@DoC
@einad5
@Terry_Demetriou
Hope you all have an awesome day

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (24/2/21)

Happy Birthday!

@DoC
@einad5
@Terry_Demetriou 

Have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## Mzr (24/2/21)

Happy birthday to you 
@DoC
@einad5
@Terry_Demetriou
May you all have an awesome day and year ahead

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## ARYANTO (24/2/21)

Happy Birthday
@DoC 
@einad5 
@Terry_Demetriou
ENJOY!

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Stranger (24/2/21)

@DoC
@einad5
@Terry_Demetriou

Many happy returns 
and Yamas

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Timwis (24/2/21)

Happy Birthday!

@DoC
@einad5
@Terry_Demetriou

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Resistance (24/2/21)

@DoC
@einad5
@Terry_Demetriou

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Grand Guru (25/2/21)

Happy Birthday @GeeBee and many happy returns!
Special birthday wishes to @Clouds4Days for a blessed day and a year full of joy and fulfilment.
​

Reactions: Like 16 | Winner 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/2/21)

Happy Birthday
@Clouds4Days 
@GeeBee 

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 16 | Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger (25/2/21)

Happy Birthday 
@GeeBee 
 And an extra special wish for 
@Clouds4Days 
 Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 15 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (25/2/21)

Happy Birthday!

@GeeBee

And especially @Clouds4Days

Reactions: Like 15 | Winner 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (25/2/21)

Happy Birthday 

@GeeBee 
@Clouds4Days 

Have an awesome day !!!

Reactions: Like 14 | Winner 1


----------



## THE REAPER (25/2/21)

Happy Birthday
@Clouds4Days
@GeeBee
Hope you have a great day.

Reactions: Like 16 | Winner 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (25/2/21)

Happy birthday 
@GeeBee 
@Clouds4Days 
Have a great day ahead guys , take care enjoy your day and many happy returns of the day

Reactions: Like 14 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor (25/2/21)

happy birthday

@GeeBee 
@Clouds4Days

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (25/2/21)

Happy Birthday!!

@Clouds4Days
@GeeBee 

Have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 14 | Winner 1


----------



## AKS (25/2/21)

Happy birthday @GeeBee 
& @Clouds4Days
May you have a blessed year ahead and clouds for years to come.

Reactions: Like 15 | Winner 1


----------



## SAVaper (25/2/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Clouds4Days 
@GeeBee


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 15 | Winner 1


----------



## alex1501 (25/2/21)

Happy Birthday 
 @Clouds4Days @GeeBee 


and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 15 | Winner 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (25/2/21)

Happy Birthday @GeeBee

And an especially happy birthday to @Clouds4Days

Reactions: Like 15 | Winner 1


----------



## Chanelr (25/2/21)

Happy Birthday
@Clouds4Days
@GeeBee
Have an awesome day

Reactions: Like 13 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (25/2/21)

Happy birthday @GeeBee 

And a special birthday wish for @Clouds4Days!

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO (25/2/21)

Happy Birthdayto:
@GeeBee
@Clouds4Days - Marcio have a good one , another year wiser 
ENJOY

Reactions: Like 15 | Winner 1


----------



## Stranger (25/2/21)

@GeeBee
@Clouds4Days

Can't give you a GeeBee but I can give you a


Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 1


----------



## Mzr (25/2/21)

Happy birthday to you @GeeBee and @Clouds4Days may you both have a awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 15 | Winner 1


----------



## ddk1979 (25/2/21)

Belated Happy Birthday to :
@DoC
@einad5
@Terry_Demetriou
Hope you had an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## ddk1979 (25/2/21)

@GeeBee
@Clouds4Days
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 15 | Winner 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (25/2/21)

Happy birthday @GeeBee & @Clouds4Days, hope it's a lekker day!

Reactions: Like 16 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (25/2/21)

@GeeBee



@Clouds4Days

Reactions: Like 14 | Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru (26/2/21)

Happy Birthday @Greg. I hope you have awesome day!
​

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/2/21)

Happy Birthday
@Greg 

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## SAVaper (26/2/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Greg


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Timwis (26/2/21)

Happy Birthday!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## vicTor (26/2/21)

happy birthday

@Greg

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## hot.chillie35 (26/2/21)

Happy Birthday

@Greg

Have an awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Chanelr (26/2/21)

Wishing you a very Happy Birthday
@Greg 
Have an aweeome day

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Room Fogger (26/2/21)

Happy Birthday 
@Greg 
 Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (26/2/21)

Happy birthday 
@Greg 
Have an awesome day ahead , and just in time to take your birthday into the weekend... many happy returns of the day take care and enjoy

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## alex1501 (26/2/21)

Happy Birthday 
 @Greg 


and have a great day

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## AKS (26/2/21)

Happy birthday @Greg .
Have a great day and a fantastic year ahead.

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (26/2/21)

Happy Birthday!!!

@Greg 

Hope it is a great day!!!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (26/2/21)

Happy Birthday @Greg

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Mzr (26/2/21)

Happy birthday to you @Greg wishing you an awesome day celebrating and year ahead

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Stranger (26/2/21)

Many happy returns @Greg

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ARYANTO (26/2/21)

Wishing you a Happy Birthday
@Greg
Enjoy

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Clouds4Days (26/2/21)

Grand Guru said:


> Happy Birthday @GeeBee and many happy returns!
> Special birthday wishes to @Clouds4Days for a blessed day and a year full of joy and fulfilment.
> View attachment 223464​



Thank you so much, really appreciate the wishes.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 7


----------



## Clouds4Days (26/2/21)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> Happy Birthday
> @Clouds4Days
> @GeeBee
> 
> ...



Thank you for the wishes, much appreciated.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 5


----------



## Clouds4Days (26/2/21)

Room Fogger said:


> Happy Birthday
> @GeeBee
> And an extra special wish for
> @Clouds4Days
> Have a great day!



Thank you so much. Blessings to you and the family

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4


----------



## Clouds4Days (26/2/21)

Timwis said:


> Happy Birthday!
> 
> @GeeBee
> 
> ...



Thank you Sir. Hope you have a awesome day.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4


----------



## Clouds4Days (26/2/21)

hot.chillie35 said:


> Happy Birthday
> 
> @GeeBee
> @Clouds4Days
> ...



Really appreciate the wishes. Much love

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4


----------



## Clouds4Days (26/2/21)

THE REAPER said:


> Happy Birthday
> @Clouds4Days
> @GeeBee
> Hope you have a great day.



Thank you very very much. Wish you all the best

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 5


----------



## Clouds4Days (26/2/21)

Yuvir Punwasi said:


> Happy birthday
> @GeeBee
> @Clouds4Days
> Have a great day ahead guys , take care enjoy your day and many happy returns of the day



Thank you brother. Blessings to you and the family

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 6


----------



## Clouds4Days (26/2/21)

vicTor said:


> happy birthday
> 
> @GeeBee
> @Clouds4Days



Thank you brother.
Thanks for being the legend you are and blessings to you and the family

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 6


----------



## Clouds4Days (26/2/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Happy Birthday!!
> 
> @Clouds4Days
> @GeeBee
> ...



Thank you for the wishes.
If I spoil myself one more time the wife will send me to the cat box

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 5


----------



## Clouds4Days (26/2/21)

AKS said:


> Happy birthday @GeeBee
> & @Clouds4Days
> May you have a blessed year ahead and clouds for years to come.



Thank you very much and may you have a awesome year ahead too

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (26/2/21)

SAVaper said:


> Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
> @Clouds4Days
> @GeeBee
> 
> ...



Thank you for the wishes.
Really appreciate it

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 5


----------



## Clouds4Days (26/2/21)

alex1501 said:


> Happy Birthday
> @Clouds4Days @GeeBee
> View attachment 223477
> 
> and many happy returns



Thank you so much, wishing you many flavourful clouds too

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 5


----------



## Clouds4Days (26/2/21)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Happy Birthday @GeeBee
> 
> And an especially happy birthday to @Clouds4Days



Much appreciated friend. All the best for the year, much love

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (26/2/21)

Chanelr said:


> Happy Birthday
> @Clouds4Days
> @GeeBee
> Have an awesome day



Thank you for the wishes, may you have a blessed year

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 6


----------



## Clouds4Days (26/2/21)

Hooked said:


> Happy birthday @GeeBee
> 
> And a special birthday wish for @Clouds4Days!
> 
> View attachment 223479



Thank you for the Birthday Wishes friend. Blessings to you and the family

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## Clouds4Days (26/2/21)

ARYANTO said:


> Happy Birthdayto:
> @GeeBee
> @Clouds4Days - Marcio have a good one , another year wiser
> ENJOY



Thank you so much for the Wishes. May you have a awesome year filled with love and lots of vape gear

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 5


----------



## Clouds4Days (26/2/21)

Stranger said:


> @GeeBee
> @Clouds4Days
> 
> Can't give you a GeeBee but I can give you a
> ...




If I can't have you... I don't want no body baby... If I can't have you.... 

Thank you for the Birthday Wishes. Much love

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4


----------



## Clouds4Days (26/2/21)

Mzr said:


> Happy birthday to you @GeeBee and @Clouds4Days may you both have a awesome day celebrating
> View attachment 223500



Thank you for the Wishes all the best to you and the family. With love

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 5


----------



## Clouds4Days (26/2/21)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Happy birthday @GeeBee & @Clouds4Days, hope it's a lekker day!



Thank you brother. Really appreciate the wishes

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 5


----------



## Clouds4Days (26/2/21)

Resistance said:


> @GeeBee
> View attachment 223548
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you so much. May your year be filled with lots of flavourful clouds and vape gear

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 5


----------



## Clouds4Days (26/2/21)

ddk1979 said:


> View attachment 223507
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you very much, really appreciate the Birthday Wishes. Have a awesome day too.

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 5


----------



## Clouds4Days (26/2/21)

I would just like to Thank Ecicgssa and all its members, especially the ones that sent out Birthday Wishes to me yesterday. I think I responded back to all of them but if I missed your message apologise and lots of love to you all.

I do not interact on Eciggsa as often as I used to but I do log in every day to see what's cooking in the forum.
Eciggsa is still one of the best forums around and one that I will always call family.

So once again Thank you for all the wishes and making my Birthday just that much special

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 14 | Informative 1


----------



## Grand Guru (27/2/21)

Happy Birthday @Asterix. I hope you have an awesome weekend and a year full of blessings!
​

Reactions: Like 16 | Winner 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/2/21)

Happy Birthday
@Asterix 

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 16 | Winner 1


----------



## alex1501 (27/2/21)

*Happy Birthday*   @Asterix   


and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 15 | Winner 2


----------



## Asterix (27/2/21)

Aah, thanks for the lovely birthday wishes!! These posts are awesome!!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 10


----------



## SAVaper (27/2/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Asterix


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 14 | Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger (27/2/21)

Happy Birthday 
@Asterix 
 Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 14 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor (27/2/21)

happy birthday

@Asterix

Reactions: Like 13 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO (27/2/21)

Happy Birthday to ...
*@Asterix* !
ENJOY , Have a good one.

Reactions: Like 16 | Winner 1


----------



## Chanelr (27/2/21)

Happy Birthday
@Asterix
Hope you have an awesome day

Reactions: Like 15 | Winner 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (27/2/21)

Happy birthday 
@Asterix 
Have an awesome day ahead, take care enjoy your and many happy returns of the day

Reactions: Like 15 | Winner 1


----------



## AKS (27/2/21)

Have a great birthday @Asterix ,and a happy healthy year ahead.

Reactions: Like 15 | Winner 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (27/2/21)

Happy Birthday @Asterix

Reactions: Like 14 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mzr (27/2/21)

Happy happy birthday to you @Asterix wishing you a blessed day and year ahead

Reactions: Like 16 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (27/2/21)

@Greg Happy belated Birthday. Sorry I missed it.

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Resistance (27/2/21)

@Asterix have an Awesome Birthday!

Reactions: Like 14 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (27/2/21)

Happy Birthday!

@Asterix 

Hope your day is as big as Obelix and filled with lots of "potion"!!

Reactions: Like 14 | Funny 1


----------



## ddk1979 (27/2/21)

Belated Happy Birthday to you @Greg
Hope you had an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## ddk1979 (27/2/21)

@Asterix
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 15 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (27/2/21)

Happy Birthday! @Asterix

Reactions: Like 14 | Winner 1


----------



## Asterix (27/2/21)

Thanks again to all for the kind wishes! (A lot of work has gone into these messages and it’s really appreciated). 

I’ve had a great day. Spoilt by my wife. Video call from my son in the States, and a roast leg of lamb lunch with my parents. Awesome!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 12


----------



## hot.chillie35 (28/2/21)

Happy Belated Birthday

@Asterix

Glad ur day was Special!!!






Have an awesome Birthday Weekend!

Reactions: Like 13 | Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru (28/2/21)

Happy Birthday @ShowMeTwice and many happy returns!
​

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (28/2/21)

Happy Birthday to: 
@ShowMeTwice
ENJOY

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/2/21)

Happy Birthday
@ShowMeTwice 

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (28/2/21)

happy birthday

@ShowMeTwice

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (28/2/21)

Happy birthday 
@ShowMeTwice 
Have a great day ahead and many happy returns of the day, take care and enjoy

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (28/2/21)

Happy Birthday 
@ShowMeTwice 
 Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## AKS (28/2/21)

Happy birthday 
@ShowMeTwice
Wishing you a great year ahead!


Happy birthday
@ShowMeTwice
Wishing you a great year ahead!

Reactions: Like 14 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## alex1501 (28/2/21)

Happy Birthday 
 @ShowMeTwice 


and have a great day

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr (28/2/21)

Happy Birthday
@ShowMeTwice 
Hope you have a great day

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (28/2/21)

Happy Birthday 

@ShowMeTwice 

Have a Fantastic Day!!!

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mzr (28/2/21)

Happy birthday to you 
@ShowMeTwice may you day be an awesome one celebrating and even better year ahead

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (28/2/21)

@ShowMeTwice 



Have an Awesome Birthday and may your year be prosperous.

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (28/2/21)

Happy Birthday @ShowMeTwice

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (28/2/21)

@ShowMeTwice
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (28/2/21)

Happy Birthday!

@ShowMeTwice

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (28/2/21)

Happy Birthday!!!

@ShowMeTwice 

Hope it was a great day!!!!

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (1/3/21)

Happy Birthday @Rein95 @mad_hatter and @MoJoe. I hope you have a wonderful day!
​

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (1/3/21)

Happy Birthday!

@Rein95
@mad_hatter 
@MoJoe

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/3/21)

Happy Birthday
@Rein95
@mad_hatter
@MoJoe

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (1/3/21)

Happy Birthday!

@Rein95
@mad_hatter
@MoJoe

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (1/3/21)

Happy birthday 
@Rein95
@mad_hatter 
@MoJoe
have an amazing day ahead guys , take care and many happy returns of the day, enjoy

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (1/3/21)

Happy Birthday

@Rein95
@mad_hatter
@MoJoe

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## SAVaper (1/3/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Rein95
@mad_hatter 
@MoJoe


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## vicTor (1/3/21)

happy birthday

@Rein95
@mad_hatter
@MoJoe

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## alex1501 (1/3/21)

Happy Birthday
 @Rein95 @mad_hatter @MoJoe 


and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Room Fogger (1/3/21)

Happy birthday 
@Rein95
@mad_hatter 
@MoJoe 
 Have an amazing day!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Chanelr (1/3/21)

Happy Birthday
@Rein95
@mad_hatter
@MoJoe
Hope you all have an awesome day

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## AKS (1/3/21)

Happy birthday to you,
@Rein95
@mad_hatter
@MoJoe
and a healthy year ahead.

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (1/3/21)

Belated Happy Birthday to @Greg & @ShowMeTwice !

Special belated Happy Happy to @Asterix , hope you had an amazing day, and a blessed year bud!






Happy days to 
@Rein95
@mad_hatter
@MoJoe 
Hope you all have a fantastic day!

Reactions: Like 16 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mzr (1/3/21)

Happy birthday to you
@Rein95
@mad_hatter
@MoJoe

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## ARYANTO (1/3/21)

Happy Birthday.
@MoJoe needed a @mad_hatter because it @Rein95 the morning he went to work .
Have a happy Monday

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Stranger (1/3/21)

@Rein95
@mad_hatter
@MoJoe

Many happy returns

Say Hi to Alice for me.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ddk1979 (1/3/21)

@Rein95
@mad_hatter
@MoJoe
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Resistance (1/3/21)

@Rein95
@mad_hatter
@MoJoe

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Grand Guru (2/3/21)

Happy Birthday @Sebz. I hope you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/3/21)

Happy Birthday
@Sebz 

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (2/3/21)

Happy Birthday @Sebz.

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## vicTor (2/3/21)

happy birthday

@Sebz

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## hot.chillie35 (2/3/21)

Happy Belated Birthday 

@Rein95 
@mad_hatter 
@MoJoe 

Hope you had a wonderful day!!!

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (2/3/21)

Happy Birthday 

@Sebz 

Have urself and awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (2/3/21)

Happy birthday 
@Sebz 
Have an awesome day ahead, take care enjoy and many happy returns of the day

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Room Fogger (2/3/21)

Happy Birthday 
@Sebz 
 Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## SAVaper (2/3/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Sebz 


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Chanelr (2/3/21)

Wishing you a very Happy Birthday @Sebz hope you have a great day

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (2/3/21)

Happy Happy @Sebz !

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## ARYANTO (2/3/21)

Happy Happy 
@Sebz

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Resistance (2/3/21)

@Sebz have an Awesome Day!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (2/3/21)

Happy Birthday!!

@Sebz 

Hope it is an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## alex1501 (2/3/21)

Happy Birthday 
   @Sebz   


and have a great day

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Mzr (2/3/21)

Happy birthday to you @Sebz wishing you an awesome day and year ahead

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## AKS (2/3/21)

Happy birthday to you @Sebz .
And lots of health & happiness in the year ahead.

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Stranger (2/3/21)

@Sebz

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ddk1979 (2/3/21)

@Sebz
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Timwis (2/3/21)

Happy Birthday!

@Sebz

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## THE REAPER (2/3/21)

Happy Birthday
@Sebz
Hope you had a great day and hope the second half gets better. 
Happy Birthday to all that I missed hope you enjoyed it.

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Grand Guru (3/3/21)

Happy Birthday @Akil @Franky3 @RynoP. I hope you all have blessed day!
​

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/3/21)

Happy Birthday
@Akil 
@Franky3 
@RynoP 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (3/3/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Akil 
@Franky3 
@RynoP


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (3/3/21)

Happy Birthday!!

@Akil
@Franky3
@RynoP

Have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (3/3/21)

happy birthday

@Akil
@Franky3
@RynoP

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (3/3/21)

Happy Birthday 

@Akil 
@Franky3 
@RynoP 

Have a super awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## alex1501 (3/3/21)

Happy Birthday 
 @Akil @Franky3 @RynoP 


and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (3/3/21)

Happy birthday 
@Akil 
@RynoP 
@Franky3 
Hope you guys have an awesome day ahead, many happy returns of the day, take care be safe enjoy your day and all the best.

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (3/3/21)

Happy Birthday 
@Akil 
@RynoP 
@Franky3 
 Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr (3/3/21)

Happy Birthday
@Akil
@Franky3
@RynoP
Hope you all have an awesome day

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## AKS (3/3/21)

Have a happy birthday and a great year ahead,
@Akil , @Franky3 & @RynoP

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (3/3/21)

Happy Birthday

@Akil
@Franky3
@RynoP

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (3/3/21)

Happy Birthday to:
@Akil
@Franky3
@RynoP 
Enjoy !

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## THE REAPER (3/3/21)

Happy Birthday
@Akil
@Franky3
@RynoP
Hope you all have a great day.

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mzr (3/3/21)

Happy birthday to you 
@Akil
@Franky3
@RynoP
May you all have a awesome day further

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (3/3/21)

@Akil
@Franky3
@RynoP

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (3/3/21)

@Akil
@Franky3
@RynoP
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (3/3/21)

Happy Birthday!

@Akil
@Franky3
@RynoP

Reactions: Like 13 | Funny 4


----------



## Grand Guru (4/3/21)

Happy Birthday @kdawg and @VanillaVape. I hope you have a wonderful day!
​

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/3/21)

Happy Birthday
@kdawg 
@VanillaVape 

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## SAVaper (4/3/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@kdawg 
@VanillaVape


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Room Fogger (4/3/21)

Happy Birthday 
@kdawg 
@VanillaVape 
 Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## vicTor (4/3/21)

happy birthday

@kdawg 
@VanillaVape

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## hot.chillie35 (4/3/21)

Happy Birthday 

@kdawg 
@VanillaVape 

Have a super fantastic day!!!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (4/3/21)

Happy birthday 
@kdawg 
@VanillaVape 
Have an awesome day ahead guys take care enjoy your day and many happy returns of the day

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## alex1501 (4/3/21)

Happy Birthday 
 @kdawg @VanillaVape 


and have a great day

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## ARYANTO (4/3/21)

Happy birthday to :
@kdawg
@VanillaVape

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (4/3/21)

Happy Birthday

@kdawg
@VanillaVape

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Chanelr (4/3/21)

Happy Birthday
@kdawg
@VanillaVape
Hope you both have an awesome day

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (4/3/21)

Happy Birthday!!

@kdawg
@VanillaVape 

Have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## AKS (4/3/21)

Have a happy birthday and a great year ahead,
@kdawg &
@VanillaVape

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Stranger (4/3/21)

@kdawg
@VanillaVape

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Mzr (4/3/21)

Happy birthday to you @kdawg and @VanillaVape

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Timwis (4/3/21)

Happy Birthday!


@kdawg
@VanillaVape

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## THE REAPER (4/3/21)

Happy Birthday
@kdawg
@VanillaVape
Have a great day and lots of vape mail.

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (4/3/21)

Happy Happy @kdawg & @VanillaVape
Have an amazing day!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Grand Guru (5/3/21)

No birthdays today!
​

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (5/3/21)

Happy No-Birthday everyone!!

It doesn't stop you from going out and buying yourself a piece of cake!!!

Reactions: Like 9 | Agree 4 | Funny 3


----------



## Timwis (5/3/21)

For all those who's birthday it isn't today!

Reactions: Like 10 | Funny 4


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (5/3/21)

No birthdays?????? Have a fantastically fabulous Friday peeps take care be safe enjoy your day and have a super awesome weekend ahead

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (5/3/21)

Have a good weekend everyone 

Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/3/21)



Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 2


----------



## hot.chillie35 (5/3/21)



Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (5/3/21)



Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Stranger (5/3/21)

Today in history

1956 - US Segregation Laws
1956 : The US Supreme Court upholds a ban on racial segregation in state schools, colleges and universities, When the University of North Carolina appeals against an earlier ruling which ordered college officials to admit three black students to what was previously an all-white University.

Reactions: Like 7 | Informative 4


----------



## Resistance (5/3/21)

@Akil
@Franky3
@RynoP @kdawg
@VanillaVape

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mzr (5/3/21)

Happy Friday to all treat today as your birthday and have a great weekend

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## ddk1979 (5/3/21)

Belated Happy Birthday to
@kdawg
@VanillaVape

Hope you had an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Grand Guru (6/3/21)

Happy Birthday @TyTy and @Jarred1978 and many happy returns!
​

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (6/3/21)

Happy Birthday 

@TyTy 
@Jarred1978

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/3/21)

Happy Birthday
@TyTy 
@Jarred1978 

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (6/3/21)

Happy Birthday!

@TyTy
@Jarred1978

Have an awesome day!!

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (6/3/21)

happy birthday

@TyTy 
@Jarred1978

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (6/3/21)

Happy Birthday 
@TyTy 
@Jarred1978 
 Have a great day !

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## alex1501 (6/3/21)

Happy Birthday 
  @Jarred1978 @TyTy  


 and have a great day

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (6/3/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@TyTy 
@Jarred1978


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr (6/3/21)

Happy Birthday
@TyTy
@Jarred1978
Hope you both have a great day

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mzr (6/3/21)

Happy birthday to you 
@TyTy
@Jarred1978
Hope you both have a super awesome day further

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## TyTy (6/3/21)

Thank you so much guys!!!!!!!

And happy bday @Jarred1978

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 9


----------



## hot.chillie35 (6/3/21)

Happy Birthday 

@TyTy 
@Jarred1978 

Have an awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## AKS (6/3/21)

Happy birthday to you,
@TyTy & @Jarred1978
Have a great day & keep safe.

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (6/3/21)

Happy birthday 
@TyTy 
@Jarred1978 
Have an awesome day ahead, take care and many happy returns of the day

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (6/3/21)

@TyTy
@Jarred1978

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (6/3/21)

Happy birthday to :
@TyTy & @Jarred1978
ENJOY

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (6/3/21)

@TyTy
@Jarred1978
Hope you have an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (6/3/21)

Happy Birthday!

@TyTy
@Jarred1978

Reactions: Like 14 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (7/3/21)

Happy Birthday @vaalboy @NVee and @kyle05 and many happy returns!
​

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Timwis (7/3/21)

Happy Birthday!

@vaalboy 
@NVee 
@kyle05

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/3/21)

Happy Birthday 
@vaalboy 
@NVee 
@kyle05 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## SAVaper (7/3/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@vaalboy 
@NVee 
@kyle05


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Kuhlkatz (7/3/21)

Happy Bithday @vaalboy , @kyle05 , @NVee , @Rick and @TheFrozenRogue 

Hope you all have an awesome day!


P.S. Let's not forget a Happy 7th Birthday to 'The Official Happy Birhday Thread' itself!
Thanks to all the regulars for always extending well wishes and adding their own personal touch to messages. You guys and girls rock!

Reactions: Like 13 | Winner 2


----------



## Timwis (7/3/21)

Happy Birthday Thread!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (7/3/21)

Happy birthday 
@kyle05 
@NVee 
@Rick 
@TheFrozenRogue 
Have an awesome day ahead guys , take care enjoy your day and many happy returns of the day.

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (7/3/21)

Happy birthday!!

@kyle05
@NVee
@Rick
@TheFrozenRogue

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/3/21)



Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 3


----------



## Chanelr (7/3/21)

Happy Birthday 
@vaalboy
@NVee
@kyle05
Have an awesome day

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Room Fogger (7/3/21)

Happy birthday! 
@kyle05
@NVee
@Rick
@TheFrozenRogue
 Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (7/3/21)

Happy Birthday 

@vaalboy
@NVee
@kyle05

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## AKS (7/3/21)

Have a happy birthday 
@kyle05
@NVee
@Rick
@TheFrozenRogue
and a healthy year ahead.

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## vicTor (7/3/21)

happy birthday 

@kyle05
@NVee
@Rick
@TheFrozenRogue

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Mzr (7/3/21)

Happy birthday to you 
@kyle05 
@vaalboy
@NVee
@Rick
@TheFrozenRogue
May you all have a super day further celebrating and even better year ahead

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Resistance (7/3/21)

@kyle05
@NVee
@Rick
@TheFrozenRogue

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## ARYANTO (7/3/21)

Happy birthday to
@vaalboy
@NVee
@kyle05

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## hot.chillie35 (7/3/21)

Happy Birthday 

@vaalboy 
@NVee 
@kyle05 
@Rick
@TheFrozenRogue 

Have an awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## ddk1979 (7/3/21)

@kyle05
@NVee
@Rick
@TheFrozenRogue
@vaalboy
Hope you have an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## alex1501 (7/3/21)

Happy Bithday 
 @vaalboy @kyle05 @NVee 


 @Rick and @TheFrozenRogue 
and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Grand Guru (8/3/21)

No birthdays to days. Have an awesome day everyone!

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (8/3/21)

No birthdays????? 
Have an awesome start to the new week Ecigssa family, take care and be safe out there .

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 2


----------



## hot.chillie35 (8/3/21)



Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/3/21)



Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (8/3/21)

No Birthdays.... what is this world coming too?!?! Next you are going to say there is No Santa too!

Have a great day everyone!!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (8/3/21)



Reactions: Like 13 | Winner 1


----------



## alex1501 (8/3/21)



Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (8/3/21)

Many happy belated returns for the weekend birthdays

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Stranger (8/3/21)

and we still don't know where it went

2014 - Malaysia Flight MH370 Goes Missing
2014 : Malaysian Airlines Flight MH370 went missing while flying from Kuala Lumpur to Beijing. The flight disappeared as it was passing between Malaysia and Vietnam. There were 227 people on board the plane and it gave no indication that it was in distress. The airplane was a Boeing 777 and there were weeks of searching for the missing plane and much confusion surrounded it as details and information was constantly changing. The wreck was never found and it was still unknown what happened on the flight (as of July 2014).

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1 | Informative 7


----------



## Timwis (8/3/21)

I still want cake!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3 | Funny 5


----------



## Grand Guru (9/3/21)

Happy Birthday @Gersh and many happy returns!
​

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/3/21)

Happy Birthday
@Gersh 

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## vicTor (9/3/21)

happy birthday

@Gersh

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (9/3/21)

Happy birthday 
@Gersh 
Have an awesome day ahead, take care enjoy and many happy returns of the day.

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## Resistance (9/3/21)

@Gersh

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## Room Fogger (9/3/21)

Happy Birthday 
@Gersh 
 Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## hot.chillie35 (9/3/21)

Happy Birthday 

@Gersh

Have an awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## SAVaper (9/3/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Gersh


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (9/3/21)

Happy Birthday!

@Gersh 

Have an awesome day!!

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## alex1501 (9/3/21)

Happy Birthday 
  @Gersh  


 and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Chanelr (9/3/21)

Happy Birthday
@Gersh
Hope you have an awesome day

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (9/3/21)

Happy Birthday

@Gersh

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## AKS (9/3/21)

Have a happy birthday @Gersh and best wishes for a great year ahead.

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## ARYANTO (9/3/21)

Happy Birthday to :
@Gersh

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mzr (9/3/21)

Happy birthday to you @Gersh

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## Stranger (9/3/21)

May happy returns

@Gersh

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (9/3/21)

Happy Happy @Gersh , have a good one!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## ddk1979 (9/3/21)

@Gersh
Hope you have an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## Timwis (9/3/21)

Happy Birthday!

@Gersh

Reactions: Like 15 | Funny 2


----------



## Grand Guru (10/3/21)

Happy Birthday @geekvape @Shasta @MoeWaseem and @Kirsty101. I hope you all have a wonderful day!
​

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Timwis (10/3/21)

Happy Birthday!

@geekvape 
@Shasta 
@MoeWaseem 
@Kirsty101

Reactions: Like 13 | Funny 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/3/21)

Happy Birthday
@geekvape
@Shasta
@MoeWaseem
@Kirsty101

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## vicTor (10/3/21)

happy birthday

@geekvape
@Shasta
@MoeWaseem
@Kirsty101

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## SAVaper (10/3/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@geekvape 
@Shasta 
@MoeWaseem 
@Kirsty101


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## hot.chillie35 (10/3/21)

Happy Birthday 

@geekvape 
@Shasta 
@MoeWaseem 
@Kirsty101 

Have a fantastic day!!!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Resistance (10/3/21)

@geekvape
@Shasta
@MoeWaseem
@Kirsty101

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (10/3/21)

Good morning and a very happy birthday 
@geekvape
@Shasta
@MoeWaseem
@Kirsty101
hope you guys have an awesome day ahead, take care enjoy your day and many happy returns of the day.

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## THE REAPER (10/3/21)

Happy Birthday
@geekvape
@Shasta
@MoeWaseem
@Kirsty101
Hope you have a great day with lots of cake.

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (10/3/21)

Happy Happy @geekvape @MoeWaseem @Kirsty101 and special Happy to @Shasta ! Have a good one guys

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## AKS (10/3/21)

A very happy birthday to
@geekvape
@Shasta
@MoeWaseem
@Kirsty101
Have a great day and a healthy prosperous year ahead.

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (10/3/21)

Vapey Birthday!!!

@geekvape
@Shasta
@MoeWaseem
@Kirsty101 

Have an awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (10/3/21)

Happy Birthday 
@geekvape 
@Shasta 
@MoeWaseem 
@Kirsty101 
 Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## Chanelr (10/3/21)

Happy Birthday
@geekvape
@Shasta
@MoeWaseem
@Kirsty101
Hope you all have a great day

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (10/3/21)

Happy Birthday

@geekvape
@Shasta
@MoeWaseem
@Kirsty101

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## ARYANTO (10/3/21)

Happy Birthday
@geekvape
@Shasta
@MoeWaseem
@Kirsty101

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## Mzr (10/3/21)

Happy birthday to you 
@geekvape
@Shasta
@MoeWaseem
@Kirsty101
May all have super awesome day further and year ahead

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## Stranger (10/3/21)

@geekvape
@Shasta
@MoeWaseem
@Kirsty101

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## alex1501 (10/3/21)

Happy Birthday 
 @geekvape @Shasta @Kirsty101 @MoeWaseem 


and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## ddk1979 (10/3/21)

@geekvape
@Kirsty101
@MoeWaseem
@Shasta@Kirsty101
Hope you have an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## Grand Guru (11/3/21)

Happy Birthday @DARK KNIGHT and @mc-jie. I hope you have an awesome day!
​

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## vicTor (11/3/21)

happy birthday

@DARK KNIGHT 
@mc-jie

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/3/21)

Happy Birthday
@DARK KNIGHT
@mc-jie

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## hot.chillie35 (11/3/21)

Happy Birthday 

@DARK KNIGHT 
@mc-jie 

Have an awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Room Fogger (11/3/21)

Happy Birthday 
@DARK KNIGHT 
@mc-jie 
 Have an great day!

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## alex1501 (11/3/21)

Happy Birthday 
 @DARK KNIGHT @mc-jie 


 and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (11/3/21)

Happy Birthday

@DARK KNIGHT
@mc-jie

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Chanelr (11/3/21)

Happy Birthday
@DARK KNIGHT
@mc-jie
Hope you have an awesome day

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (11/3/21)

Happy birthday 
@DARK KNIGHT 
@mc-jie 
Have an awesome day day ahead guys , take care many happy returns of the day.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## SAVaper (11/3/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@DARK KNIGHT 
@mc-jie


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## ARYANTO (11/3/21)

Happy birthday to:
@DARK KNIGHT 
@mc-jie

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (11/3/21)

Happy Birthday!

@DARK KNIGHT
@mc-jie

Have an awesome day!!

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (11/3/21)

Happy Happy @DARK KNIGHT & @mc-jie, have a great one gents!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## THE REAPER (11/3/21)

Happy Birthday
@DARK KNIGHT
@mc-jie
Hope you have a great day.

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## AKS (11/3/21)

Have a happy & healthy birthday @DARK KNIGHT & @mc-jie

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Mzr (11/3/21)

Happy birthday to you @DARK KNIGHT and @mc-jie wishing you both an awesome day and year ahead

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## ddk1979 (11/3/21)

@DARK KNIGHT
@mc-jie
Hope you have an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Stranger (11/3/21)

@DARK KNIGHT
@mc-jie

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Timwis (11/3/21)

Happy Birthday!

@DARK KNIGHT
@mc-jie

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Resistance (11/3/21)

@DARK KNIGHT
@mc-jie

e

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Grand Guru (12/3/21)

Happy Birthday @ShaneSawCT. I hope you have a wonderful day!
​@GSM500 best wishes on your birthday buddy. I don't know how and why I missed it!

Reactions: Like 16 | Funny 1


----------



## Timwis (12/3/21)

Happy Birthday!

@ShaneSawCT

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/3/21)

Happy Birthday
@ShaneSawCT 

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 15 | Winner 1


----------



## SAVaper (12/3/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@ShaneSawCT


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## hot.chillie35 (12/3/21)

Happy Birthday 

@ShaneSawCT 

Have a fantastic day!!!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (12/3/21)

Happy Birthday

@ShaneSawCT

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## vicTor (12/3/21)

happy birthday

@ShaneSawCT

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (12/3/21)

Happy birthday 
@ShaneSawCT 
Have an awesome day ahead , take care and many happy returns of the day.

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Resistance (12/3/21)

@ShaneSawCT

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (12/3/21)

Happy Happy @ShaneSawCT, have a great day and a lekker weekend!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Chanelr (12/3/21)

Happy Birthday
@ShaneSawCT
@GSM500 
Hope you have a great day

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (12/3/21)

Special Happy Happy to our resident Tobacco Guru @GSM500 !

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## alex1501 (12/3/21)

Happy Birthday 
 @ShaneSawCT @GSM500 


and have a great day

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## vicTor (12/3/21)

happy birthday

@GSM500

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Room Fogger (12/3/21)

Happy Birthday 
@ShaneSawCT 
 Have a great day! 
And a special Birthday wish to the man who cured my fears wrt tobacco juices and made the garden of Eden appear in a rta for my pleasure
@GSM500 
 Have great day and more magic masterpieces for years to come!

Reactions: Like 17 | Thanks 1


----------



## AKS (12/3/21)

Have a happy birthday and a healthy, prosperous year ahead 
@ShaneSawCT and @GSM500

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## THE REAPER (12/3/21)

Happy Birthday
@ShaneSawCT
@GSM500 
Hope you have an awesome day ahead and many more to come.

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (12/3/21)

Happy birthday and a happy weekend
@ShaneSawCT and @GSM500
ENJOY!

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (12/3/21)

@ShaneSawCT
@GSM500

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (12/3/21)

Happy Birthday!!

@ShaneSawCT
@GSM500

Have an awesome day!!

Reactions: Like 17 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/3/21)

May you have an super awesome day @GSM500

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (12/3/21)

@ShaneSawCT
@GSM500
Hope you have an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mzr (12/3/21)

Happy birthday to you @ShaneSawCT and @GSM500 may you be both blessed today and to the future

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## GSM500 (12/3/21)

Thanks so much Y'all - @MrGSmokeFree ....thanks for the slideshow

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/3/21)

GSM500 said:


> Thanks so much Y'all - @MrGSmokeFree ....thanks for the slideshow


Only a pleasure kind sir!

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 2


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (12/3/21)

Happy birthday 
@GSM500 
Have an awesome day and party on through the weekend bud

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (12/3/21)

@GSM500

hope it was good thus far. There's still two more days to celebrate. Happy Birthday!

Reactions: Like 16 | Funny 1


----------



## Timwis (12/3/21)

Happy Birthday!

@GSM500

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (13/3/21)

Happy Birthday @LeonO and @Munro31 and best wishes for the year ahead!
​

Reactions: Like 16 | Winner 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/3/21)

Happy Birthday
@LeonO 
@Munro31 

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 16 | Winner 1


----------



## SAVaper (13/3/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@LeonO 
@Munro31


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 16 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor (13/3/21)

happy birthday

@LeonO 
@Munro31

Reactions: Like 13 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (13/3/21)

Happy Birthday!

@LeonO
@Munro31

Reactions: Like 14 | Funny 3


----------



## Room Fogger (13/3/21)

Happy Birthday 
@LeonO 
@Munro31 
 Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 16 | Winner 1


----------



## AKS (13/3/21)

Have a happy birthday weekend @LeonO & @Munro31
and a great year ahead.

Reactions: Like 15 | Winner 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (13/3/21)

Happy Birthday

@LeonO
@Munro31

Reactions: Like 16 | Winner 1


----------



## Munro31 (13/3/21)

Thanks everyone, now I'm big enough to make my own juice

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 10


----------



## Chanelr (13/3/21)

Happy Birthday
@LeonO
@Munro31
Hope you both have a great day

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (13/3/21)

Happy happy @LeonO!

Hêppie Hêppie ou wilde skilpad wrangler @Munro31! Hoop dis n bevange dag!

Reactions: Like 14 | Winner 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (13/3/21)

Happy birthday 
@LeonO 
@Munro31 
Have an awesome day ahead guys , take care many happy returns of the day and enjoy

Reactions: Like 14 | Agree 1


----------



## ARYANTO (13/3/21)

Happy Birthday to :
@LeonO
@Munro31
Enjoy it

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## THE REAPER (13/3/21)

Happy Birthday
@LeonO

@Munro31 we will be waiting for samples but today is your day so have a good one.

Reactions: Like 16 | Agree 1


----------



## Munro31 (13/3/21)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Happy happy @LeonO!
> 
> Hêppie Hêppie ou wilde skilpad wrangler @Munro31! Hoop dis n bevange dag!


Haha, thanks boet. That old fella was in the Karoo, oupa padlooper

Reactions: Like 13 | Winner 3


----------



## Stranger (13/3/21)

@LeonO
@Munro31

Many happy returns.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## alex1501 (13/3/21)

Happy Birthday
   @Munro31 @LeonO   


and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## GSM500 (13/3/21)

Happy Birthday @Munro31 and @LeonO..... Have a superb day

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/3/21)

Munro31 said:


> Haha, thanks boet. That old fella was in the Karoo, oupa padlooper

Reactions: Like 14 | Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Munro31 (13/3/21)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 224851


Wahaha, that's awesome!

Reactions: Like 13 | Winner 1


----------



## ddk1979 (13/3/21)

@LeonO
@Munro31
Hope you have an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (13/3/21)

Happpeeee Bifffffday!!

@LeonO
@Munro31 

Have an awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Mzr (13/3/21)

Happy birthday to you @Munro31 and @LeonO may you both have an awesome day further

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## Resistance (13/3/21)

@LeonO 
@Munro31 
Happy Birthday.

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## Grand Guru (14/3/21)

Happy Birthday @Jono90 @Faheem 'Zyzz' Khan and @Elmien and many happy returns!
​

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/3/21)

Happy Birthday
@Jono90 
@Faheem 'Zyzz' Khan 
@Elmien 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## SAVaper (14/3/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Jono90 
@Faheem 'Zyzz' Khan 
@Elmien


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Timwis (14/3/21)

Happy Birthday!

@Jono90
@Faheem 'Zyzz' Khan
@Elmien

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (14/3/21)

Happy Birthday

@Jono90
@Faheem 'Zyzz' Khan
@Elmien

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## alex1501 (14/3/21)

Happy Birthday  
 @Jono90 @Faheem 'Zyzz' Khan @Elmien 


and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (14/3/21)

Happy birthday 
@Jono90 
@Faheem 'Zyzz' Khan 
@Elmien 
Have an awesome day ahead guys take care and many happy returns of the day.

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## vicTor (14/3/21)

happy birthday

@Jono90
@Faheem 'Zyzz' Khan
@Elmien

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## ARYANTO (14/3/21)

Happy Birthday to :

@Faheem 'Zyzz' Khan
@Elmien -one of our longtime ladies - have a good one !!
@Jono90

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## THE REAPER (14/3/21)

Happy Birthday
@Jono90
@Faheem 'Zyzz' Khan
@Elmien
Have a great day everyone with lots of cake.

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Room Fogger (14/3/21)

Happy Birthday 
@Jono90 
@Faheem 'Zyzz' Khan 
@Elmien 
 Have a great day

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## AKS (14/3/21)

Have a happy birthday @Jono90
@Faheem 'Zyzz' Khan
@Elmien and many more happy days to come.

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Chanelr (14/3/21)

Happy Birthday
@Jono90
@Faheem 'Zyzz' Khan
@Elmien
Hope you all have an awesome day

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## ddk1979 (14/3/21)

@Jono90
@Faheem 'Zyzz' Khan
@Elmien
Hope you have an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Mzr (14/3/21)

Happy birthday to you 
@Jono90
@Faheem 'Zyzz' Khan
@Elmien
May you all have a awesome day further and year ahead

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## hot.chillie35 (14/3/21)

Happy Belated Birthday 

@LeonO 
@Munro31

Hope your day was awesome!!!

Reactions: Like 14 | Winner 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (14/3/21)

Happy birthday 

@Jono90
@Faheem 'Zyzz' Khan
@Elmien

Have a super awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (14/3/21)

Happy Birthday!!

@Jono90
@Faheem 'Zyzz' Khan
@Elmien 

Hope it is an awesome day!!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Munro31 (14/3/21)

hot.chillie35 said:


> Happy Belated Birthday
> 
> @LeonO
> @Munro31
> ...


Thank you very much

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance (14/3/21)

@Jono90
@Faheem 'Zyzz' Khan
@Elmien

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Grand Guru (15/3/21)

Happy Birthday @Pickle Rick and @Cedrick.James.410. I hope you have a wonderful day!
​

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## vicTor (15/3/21)

happy birthday

@Pickle Rick 
@Cedrick.James.410

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/3/21)

Happy Birthday
@Pickle Rick 
@Cedrick.James.410 

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (15/3/21)

Happy happy @Cedrick.James.410 and @Pickle Rick!

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Timwis (15/3/21)

Happy Birthday!

@Pickle Rick
@Cedrick.James.410

Have some Honey and Cinnamon Cake i just made!

Reactions: Like 14 | Winner 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (15/3/21)

Happy Birthday

@Pickle Rick
@Cedrick.James.410

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (15/3/21)

Good morning and happy birthday 
@Pickle Rick 
@Cedrick.James.410 
Have an awesome day ahead guys and have an even more awesome start to the new week, take care and enjoy your day, many happy returns of the day.

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## hot.chillie35 (15/3/21)

Happy Birthday 

@Pickle Rick 

@Cedrick.James.410 

Have an awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## hot.chillie35 (15/3/21)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> Happy Birthday
> @Pickle Rick
> @Cedrick.James.410
> 
> ...




Nice one!

Reactions: Like 9 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (15/3/21)

@Pickle Rick

@Cedrick.James.410

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## SAVaper (15/3/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Pickle Rick 
@Cedrick.James.410


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## alex1501 (15/3/21)

Happy Birthday  
 @Pickle Rick @Cedrick.James.410 


and have a great day

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Chanelr (15/3/21)

Happy Birthday
@Pickle Rick
@Cedrick.James.410
Have an awesome day

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (15/3/21)

Happy Birthday!!

@Pickle Rick 
@Cedrick.James.410 

Have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## THE REAPER (15/3/21)

Happy Birthday
@Pickle Rick
@Cedrick.James.410
Have a great day with lots of nummies.

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Mzr (15/3/21)

Happy birthday to you
@Pickle Rick and @Cedrick.James.410 hope you both have an awesome day

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## AKS (15/3/21)

Have a happy, healthy birthday and a great year ahead,
@Pickle Rick & @Cedrick.James.410

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Room Fogger (15/3/21)

Happy Birthday 
@Pickle Rick 
@Cedrick.James.410 
 Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## ARYANTO (15/3/21)

Happy birthday ,Happy Monday to:
@Pickle Rick 
@Cedrick.James.410

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Stranger (15/3/21)

@Jono90
@Faheem 'Zyzz' Khan
@Elmien

Belated many happy returns

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Stranger (15/3/21)

@Pickle Rick
@Cedrick.James.410

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## ddk1979 (15/3/21)

@Pickle Rick
@Cedrick.James.410
Hope you have an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Grand Guru (16/3/21)

Happy Birthday @TiaanHarmse @Shufflemau5 @mmotala @Ash.dbn. I hope you have a wonderful day!
Special birthday wishes to ECIGSSA’s coffee queen @Hooked for a wonderful day and a blessed year ahead!
​

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/3/21)

Happy Birthday
@Hooked 
@TiaanHarmse 
@Shufflemau5 
@mmotala 
@Ash.dbn 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (16/3/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Hooked 
@TiaanHarmse 
@Shufflemau5 
@mmotala 
@Ash.dbn


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## alex1501 (16/3/21)

Happy Birthday @Hooked 
   @Ash.dbn @TiaanHarmse   


   @mmotala @Shufflemau5   
 and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (16/3/21)

happy birthday

@Hooked
@TiaanHarmse
@Shufflemau5
@mmotala
@Ash.dbn

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (16/3/21)

Happy Birthday!

@TiaanHarmse
@Shufflemau5
@mmotala
@Ash.dbn

And especially @Hooked

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (16/3/21)

*Happy Birthday *

@TiaanHarmse 
@Shufflemau5 
@mmotala 
@Ash.dbn 

*&

A Special Birthday Shout Out to @Hooked* 

Hope u all have a Super Awesome Day!!!

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (16/3/21)

Grand Guru said:


> Happy Birthday @TiaanHarmse @Shufflemau5 @mmotala @Ash.dbn. I hope you have a wonderful day!
> Special birthday wishes to ECIGSSA’s coffee queen @Hooked for a wonderful day and a blessed year ahead!
> View attachment 225086​



Thank you @Grand Guru - and I love the pic!!!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 9


----------



## Hooked (16/3/21)

Timwis said:


> Happy Birthday!
> 
> @TiaanHarmse
> @Shufflemau5
> ...



Thank you @Timwis!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 3


----------



## Hooked (16/3/21)

hot.chillie35 said:


> *Happy Birthday *
> 
> @TiaanHarmse
> @Shufflemau5
> ...



Thank you @hot.chillie35 !

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 5


----------



## Hooked (16/3/21)

Happy birthday to those who are sharing my day!
@TiaanHarmse @Shufflemau5 @mmotala @Ash.dbn

Reactions: Like 13 | Winner 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (16/3/21)

Happy birthday 
@TiaanHarmse 
@Shufflemau5 
@mmotala 
@Ash.dbn
And a very special happy birthday to @Hooked 
Have an awesome day ahead guys , take care enjoy your day, many happy returns of the day

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## THE REAPER (16/3/21)

Happy Birthday
@Hooked for today only you can vape some cake and skip the coffee have a awesome day. 
@TiaanHarmse
@Shufflemau5
@mmotala
@Ash.dbn
Hav a great day everyone.

Reactions: Like 16 | Funny 1


----------



## Chanelr (16/3/21)

Happy Birthday
@Hooked with extra special wishes
@TiaanHarmse
@Shufflemau5
@mmotala
@Ash.dbn
Hope you all have a great day

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mzr (16/3/21)

Happy birthday to you
@Hooked
@TiaanHarmse
@Shufflemau5
@mmotala
@Ash.dbn
Wishing you all have a super day further and year ahead

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (16/3/21)

Happy Birthday

@TiaanHarmse
@Shufflemau5
@mmotala
@Ash.dbn
Enjoy !

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## ARYANTO (16/3/21)

This is for a longtime member and friend @Hooked , may you have a fantabulous day !

Reactions: Like 14 | Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger (16/3/21)

Happy birthday 
@TiaanHarmse 
@Shufflemau5 
@mmotala 
@Ash.dbn
 Have a great day. 
 And a special happy birthday to 
@Hooked 
 Have a great day.

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (16/3/21)

@TiaanHarmse
@Shufflemau5
@mmotala
@Ash.dbn

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Stranger (16/3/21)

Many happy returns
@Hooked

Reactions: Like 11 | Funny 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (16/3/21)

Happy Birthday

@TiaanHarmse
@Shufflemau5
@mmotala
@Ash.dbn

And especially @Hooked

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (16/3/21)

Happy Birthday!!

@Hooked
@TiaanHarmse
@Shufflemau5
@mmotala
@Ash.dbn 

Have an awesome day!!!!

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## AKS (16/3/21)

Have a happy healthy birthday 
@TiaanHarmse
@Shufflemau5
@mmotala
@Ash.dbn 
And best wishes to @Hooked .
May you have a wonderful day and an excellent year ahead.

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (16/3/21)

@TiaanHarmse
@Shufflemau5
@mmotala
@Ash.dbn


And special birthday wishes to @Hooked - thank you for your contributions to the forum

Hope you all have an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (16/3/21)

Yuvir Punwasi said:


> Happy birthday
> @TiaanHarmse
> @Shufflemau5
> @mmotala
> ...



Thank you @Yuvir Punwasi !

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Hooked (16/3/21)

THE REAPER said:


> Happy Birthday
> @Hooked for today only you can vape some cake and skip the coffee have a awesome day.
> @TiaanHarmse
> @Shufflemau5
> ...



Thank you @THE REAPER, for today I'll have my cake and vape it!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (16/3/21)

Chanelr said:


> Happy Birthday
> @Hooked with extra special wishes
> @TiaanHarmse
> @Shufflemau5
> ...



Thank you @Chanelr!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Hooked (16/3/21)

Room Fogger said:


> Happy birthday
> @TiaanHarmse
> @Shufflemau5
> @mmotala
> ...



Thank you @Room Fogger!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (16/3/21)

ARYANTO said:


> This is for a longtime member and friend @Hooked , may you have a fantabulous day !



Thank you @ARYANTO - lovely words!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## Hooked (16/3/21)

Stranger said:


> Many happy returns
> @Hooked



Thank you @Stranger! I see that you read my post in the Childhood thread

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## Hooked (16/3/21)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Happy Birthday
> 
> @TiaanHarmse
> @Shufflemau5
> ...



Thank you @Puff the Magic Dragon!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## Hooked (16/3/21)

AKS said:


> Have a happy healthy birthday
> @TiaanHarmse
> @Shufflemau5
> @mmotala
> ...



Thank you @AKS!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (16/3/21)

ddk1979 said:


> View attachment 225134
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you @ddk1979 !

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (16/3/21)

Hope you all had a happy happy Birthday @TiaanHarmse @Shufflemau5 @mmotala @Ash.dbn!

Special Happy Happy @Hooked! When I eventually get to visit my Cousin in Yzer I will come and cook you a nice meal as a belated gift

Reactions: Like 14 | Winner 2


----------



## Kuhlkatz (16/3/21)

Happy Birthday @Hooked , @Ash.dbn , @mmotala , @Shufflemau5 and @TiaanHarmse 

Hope you all had a great day. Wishing you all of the best for the year ahead!


@Hooked, 
Thanks for all of the contributions and the additional effort to get others involved in some of the more relaxed and light-hearted threads as well.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3 | Funny 5


----------



## Resistance (17/3/21)

@Hooked
@TiaanHarmse
@Shufflemau5
@mmotala
@Ash.dbn

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Grand Guru (17/3/21)

No birthdays today. Have an awesome day everyone!
​

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/3/21)



Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2 | Funny 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (17/3/21)

No birthdays?????? Good morning Ecigssa family.... I hope everyone is well... have a whacky Wednesday ahead take care be safe enjoy your day guys and girls

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 2


----------



## hot.chillie35 (17/3/21)



Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 2


----------



## ARYANTO (17/3/21)

Happy humpday

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (17/3/21)

Kuhlkatz said:


> Happy Birthday @Hooked , @Ash.dbn , @mmotala , @Shufflemau5 and @TiaanHarmse
> 
> Hope you all had a great day. Wishing you all of the best for the year ahead!
> 
> ...



Thank you so much @Kuhlkatz - and I love my coughy filter!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (17/3/21)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Hope you all had a happy happy Birthday @TiaanHarmse @Shufflemau5 @mmotala @Ash.dbn!
> 
> Special Happy Happy @Hooked! When I eventually get to visit my Cousin in Yzer I will come and cook you a nice meal as a belated gift



Now THAT is something to look forward to @Dela Rey Steyn! 
You have a cousin in Yzer! Awesome! A vaper?

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Hooked (17/3/21)

My darling brother took me out for my birthday and just as were finishing our meal, the restaurant presented a delicious surprise!
One of the other patrons had heard my brother wishing me Happy Birthday and he had told the restaurant owner!

The lettering was made with chocolate sauce. 

How sweet (excuse the pun) of them!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 11


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (17/3/21)

And something vapor-related...

Reactions: Like 7 | Informative 3


----------



## Resistance (17/3/21)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 225172


@MrGSmokeFree you are becomingaster class in the field of visual stimulation

Reactions: Like 8 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (18/3/21)

Happy Birthday @Gert_Koen @Roodt and @Yoda. I hope you all have a wonderful day!
​

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/3/21)

Happy Birthday
@Gert_Koen 
@Roodt 
@Yoda 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## vicTor (18/3/21)

happy birthday

@Gert_Koen 
@Roodt 
@Yoda

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Timwis (18/3/21)

Happy Birthday!

@Gert_Koen
@Roodt
@Yoda

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## hot.chillie35 (18/3/21)

Happy Birthday 

@Gert_Koen 
@Roodt 
@Yoda 

Have an awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (18/3/21)

Happy Birthday

@Gert_Koen
@Roodt
@Yoda

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (18/3/21)

Happy birthday 
@Gert_Koen 
@Roodt 
@Yoda 
have a great day ahead guys, many happy returns of the day... take care and enjoy.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Room Fogger (18/3/21)

Happy Birthday 
@Gert_Koen 
@Roodt 
@Yoda 
 Have an great day!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## SAVaper (18/3/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Gert_Koen 
@Roodt 
@Yoda


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## THE REAPER (18/3/21)

Happy Birthday
@Gert_Koen
@Roodt
@Yoda
Have a great day everyone.

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (18/3/21)

Happy Birthday!

@Gert_Koen
@Roodt
@Yoda 

Have an awesome day!!

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Chanelr (18/3/21)

Happy Birthday
@Gert_Koen
@Roodt
@Yoda
Have an awesome day

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Mzr (18/3/21)

Happy birthday to you 
@Gert_Koen
@Roodt
@Yoda
May you all have a awesome day celebrating and even better year ahead

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Resistance (18/3/21)

@Gert_Koen
@Roodt
@Yoda

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## AKS (18/3/21)

Have a happy birthday and a great year ahead, @Gert_Koen
@Roodt & @Yoda

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## ARYANTO (18/3/21)

Happy Birthday
@Gert_Koen
@Roodt
@Yoda

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## ddk1979 (18/3/21)

@Gert_Koen
@Roodt
@Yoda
Hope you all have an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## alex1501 (18/3/21)

Happy Birthday 
   @Gert_Koen @Roodt @Yoda   


 and have a great day

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Stranger (18/3/21)

@Gert_Koen
@Roodt
@Yoda

Happy returns many.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Grand Guru (19/3/21)

No birthdays today.
​

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/3/21)



Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (19/3/21)

No Birthdays!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (19/3/21)

Good morning Ecigssa family 

no birthdays and I smell it’s Friday again  ..... have an awesome day everyone, take care and be safe out there ... have an amazing weekend ahead

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (19/3/21)



Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (19/3/21)



Reactions: Like 11 | Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO (19/3/21)

For those who's life isn't a continuous long weekend a.t.m.

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (19/3/21)

Man I wish I could get this jive on.

Reactions: Like 8 | Funny 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (19/3/21)

Good morning and have an awesome day!!!!








Happy Birthday to Officer John McClane!!!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Grand Guru (20/3/21)

No birthdays today.
​

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 2


----------



## Timwis (20/3/21)

Damn!!!!!

Reactions: Like 8 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/3/21)



Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (20/3/21)

No birthdays again????? 
Good morning Ecigssa family... have an amazing start to the long weekend take care , stock up on juice , cotton , coils then vape on strong ... take care and be safe out there .

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 2


----------



## hot.chillie35 (20/3/21)

Enjoy the weekend and stay safe!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (20/3/21)



Reactions: Like 12


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (20/3/21)

This is becoming a thing now.... vapers not having birthdays.... hope everyone is having a good day!!

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Grand Guru (21/3/21)

Happy Birthday @Acidkill. I hope you have a wonderful day!

​

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/3/21)

Happy Birthday
@Acidkill 

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (21/3/21)

happy birthday

@Acidkill

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (21/3/21)

Happy Birthday!

@Acidkill

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (21/3/21)

Happy birthday @Acidkill 
Have an amazing day ahead, take care enjoy your day stay safe and many happy returns of the day

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (21/3/21)

Happy Birthday

@Acidkill

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (21/3/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Acidkill


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## alex1501 (21/3/21)

Happy Birthday
   @Acidkill   


and have a great day

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## AKS (21/3/21)

Have a happy birthday and a great year ahead, @Acidkill .

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr (21/3/21)

Happy Birthday
@Acidkill
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (21/3/21)

Happy birthday to:

@Acidkill

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (21/3/21)

Happy Birthday 

@Acidkill

Have an awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (21/3/21)

Have a Great Sunday guys!!!

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 2


----------



## ddk1979 (21/3/21)

@Acidkill
Hope you have an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (21/3/21)

Happy Birthday!!

@Acidkill 

Have an awesome day!!

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (21/3/21)

@Acidkill

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mzr (21/3/21)

Happy birthday to you @Acidkill hope you had an awesome day

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (22/3/21)

No birthdays today.

​

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 2


----------



## Timwis (22/3/21)

Let's Have A Party Anyway!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (22/3/21)



Reactions: Like 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/3/21)



Reactions: Like 13


----------



## hot.chillie35 (22/3/21)



Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (22/3/21)

Have an awesome start to the new week family, take care be safe enjoy your day stay blessed

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (22/3/21)

Happy holiday

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (22/3/21)

Happy non-birthday!!!

Except for Captain James T. Kirk... happy b'day Jimbo!!!! Here's to logging a couple more Captain's Logs!!

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (23/3/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Happy non-birthday!!!
> 
> Except for Captain James T. Kirk... happy b'day Jimbo!!!! Here's to logging a couple more Captain's Logs!!
> 
> View attachment 225737

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru (23/3/21)

Happy Birthday to @Yaqub and many happy returns!
Special birthday wishes to @Adephi for a wonderful day and a blessed year ahead!
​

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (23/3/21)

@Yaqub 
And 
@Adephi

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (23/3/21)

happy birthday

@Adephi 
@Yaqub

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (23/3/21)

Happy Birthday!

@Yaqub
@Adephi

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (23/3/21)

Happy birthday 
@Yaqub 
@Adephi 
Have an awesome day ahead guys take care , many happy returns of the day.

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/3/21)

Happy Birthday
@Adephi 
@Yaqub 

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr (23/3/21)

Happy Birthday
@Adephi
@Yaqub
Hope you both have a great day

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## alex1501 (23/3/21)

Happy Birthday 
    @Adephi @Yaqub    


 and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (23/3/21)

Happy Birthday!!!!

@Adephi 
@Yaqub 

Have an awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (23/3/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Yaqub
@Adephi

Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (23/3/21)

Happy Birthday @Adephi and @Yaqub

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (23/3/21)

Happy birthday:
@Adephi
@Yaqub

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yaqub (23/3/21)

Thanks guys 

Sent from my SM-A715F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 8 | Funny 1


----------



## AKS (23/3/21)

Have a happy birthday and a great year ahead @Adephi &
@Yaqub

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (23/3/21)

@Adephi
@Yaqub
Hope you have an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (23/3/21)

@Adephi 
@Yaqub

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mzr (23/3/21)

Happy birthday to you @Adephi and @Yaqub

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (23/3/21)

Happy birthday @Yaqub 

And especially to @Adephi.

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## THE REAPER (23/3/21)

Happy Birthday
@Adephi
@Yaqub
Hope you have a great day.
And Happy Birthday to the ones I missed over the weekend hope you enjoyed it.

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (23/3/21)

Happy Birthday @Adephi and @Yaqub 

I hope you guys had a great day. Wishing you all of the best till the next one ! ( ..and beyond too, but I hope for a rinse & repeat )

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (24/3/21)

Happy Birthday to @Yazeed Malek @Geoff @ElidnasAynahkam @dombank @Dewald and extra special wishes to @OnePowerfulCorsa. I hope you all have an awesome day!
​

Reactions: Like 16 | Winner 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/3/21)

Happy Birthday
@Yazeed Malek 
@Geoff 
@ElidnasAynahkam 
@dombank 
@Dewald 
@OnePowerfulCorsa 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 16 | Winner 2


----------



## vicTor (24/3/21)

happy birthday

@Yazeed Malek
@Geoff
@ElidnasAynahkam
@dombank
@Dewald
@OnePowerfulCorsa

Reactions: Like 13 | Winner 1


----------



## SAVaper (24/3/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Yazeed Malek 
@Geoff 
@ElidnasAynahkam 
@dombank 
@Dewald 
@OnePowerfulCorsa


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 16 | Winner 2


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (24/3/21)

Good morning and happy birthday 
@Yazeed Malek 
@Geoff 
@ElidnasAynahkam 
@dombank 
@Dewald 
@OnePowerfulCorsa 
have an amazing day ahead guys , take care and many happy returns of the day, enjoy

Reactions: Like 15 | Funny 1


----------



## Resistance (24/3/21)

@Yazeed Malek
@Geoff
@ElidnasAynahkam
@dombank
@Dewald
@OnePowerfulCorsa

Reactions: Like 16 | Winner 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (24/3/21)

_Happy Belated Birthday 

@Yaqub _

_*& A Special Belated Birthday Shout out 

@Adephi*_

_Hope you guys had an awesome day!!!



_

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## hot.chillie35 (24/3/21)

Happy Birthday

_@Yazeed Malek
@Geoff
@ElidnasAynahkam
@dombank
@Dewald
@OnePowerfulCorsa_

Have a Super Fantastic Day!!!

Reactions: Like 14 | Winner 1


----------



## alex1501 (24/3/21)

Happy Birthday
 @Yazeed Malek @Geoff @ElidnasAynahkam 


 @dombank @Dewald @OnePowerfulCorsa 
 and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (24/3/21)

We have a star studded cast today!
Happy Birthday
_@Yazeed Malek
@Geoff - Mr Clyrolinx
@ElidnasAynahkam - our Noobie Sandile 
@dombank - Resident Mech Stacker 
@Dewald
&
@OnePowerfulCorsa, a true gent in the community, happy happy guys, hope it's an amazing day. 

Belated happy birthday to @Yaqub and...
@Adephi

_

Reactions: Like 14 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (24/3/21)

Happy birthday to @Yazeed Malek @Geoff @dombank @Dewald 

And especially to @ElidnasAynahkam and @OnePowerfulCorsa 
Have a vaping good year!!!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## AKS (24/3/21)

Have a happy birthday and an excellent year ahead 
@Yazeed Malek 
@Geoff 
@ElidnasAynahkam 
@dombank 
@Dewald 
@OnePowerfulCorsa

Reactions: Like 14 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (24/3/21)

Happy Birthday!

@Yazeed Malek
@Geoff
@ElidnasAynahkam
@dombank
@Dewald
@OnePowerfulCorsa

Reactions: Like 14 | Winner 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (24/3/21)

Happy Birthday

@Yazeed Malek
@Geoff
@ElidnasAynahkam
@dombank
@Dewald
@OnePowerfulCorsa

Reactions: Like 16 | Winner 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (24/3/21)

Happeeeee Biffffday!!!!!

_@Yazeed Malek
@Geoff
@ElidnasAynahkam
@dombank
@Dewald
@OnePowerfulCorsa _

Have an awesome day!!!!

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Chanelr (24/3/21)

Happy Birthday
@Yazeed Malek
@Geoff
@ElidnasAynahkam
@dombank
@Dewald
@OnePowerfulCorsa
Hope you all have an awesome day

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## ARYANTO (24/3/21)

Happy Birthday
to the following members :
@Yazeed Malek
@Geoff
@ElidnasAynahkam
@dombank - have a good one Big Boy !
@Dewald
@OnePowerfulCorsa - Enjoy your Humpday b/day !

Reactions: Like 16 | Winner 1


----------



## Mzr (24/3/21)

Happy birthday to you
@Yazeed Malek
@Geoff
@ElidnasAynahkam
@dombank special wishes to this guy 
@Dewald
@OnePowerfulCorsa may Al of you have super awesome day ahead

Reactions: Like 16 | Winner 1


----------



## Stranger (24/3/21)

@Yazeed Malek
@Geoff
@ElidnasAynahkam
@dombank
@Dewald
@OnePowerfulCorsa

Many happy returns guys.

I gift you with an ear worm.

"It's my party and I'll vape if I want to , vape if I want to, vape if I want to"

"you would vape too if you knew how to"

All together know, 5, 6, 7, 8 "It's my party ......................

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 2


----------



## THE REAPER (24/3/21)

Happy Birthday
@Yazeed Malek
@Geoff
@ElidnasAynahkam
@dombank
@Dewald
@OnePowerfulCorsa
Hope you guys enjoyed the warm up of your day and have a great second half.

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Grand Guru (25/3/21)

Happy Birthday @Evie 1989 @DirkCoetsee and especially to @CaliGuy. I hope you have a wonderful day and a year full of blessings!
​

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/3/21)

Happy Birthday
@CaliGuy 
@Evie 1989 
@DirkCoetsee 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Timwis (25/3/21)

Happy Birthday!

@CaliGuy
@Evie 1989
@DirkCoetsee

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## vicTor (25/3/21)

happy birthday

@CaliGuy 
@Evie 1989 
@DirkCoetsee

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## SAVaper (25/3/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@CaliGuy 
@Evie 1989 
@DirkCoetsee


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## hot.chillie35 (25/3/21)

Happy Birthday 

_@CaliGuy_
_@Evie 1989 
@DirkCoetsee _


Have an awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (25/3/21)

Happy birthday 
@CaliGuy
@Evie 1989
@DirkCoetsee
have an awesome day guys take care and many happy returns of the day.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (25/3/21)

Happy Birthday!!!

@CaliGuy
@Evie 1989
@DirkCoetsee 

Have an awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 15 | Agree 1


----------



## Chanelr (25/3/21)

Happy Birthday
@CaliGuy
@Evie 1989
@DirkCoetsee
Hope you all have a great day

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (25/3/21)

Happy Happy @Evie 1989 & @DirkCoetsee 
Special Happy Birthday to @CaliGuy, hope it's a great one bud!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## alex1501 (25/3/21)

Happy Birthday  
 @CaliGuy @Evie 1989 @DirkCoetsee 


and have a great day

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## AKS (25/3/21)

Have a happy healthy birthday 
@CaliGuy
@Evie 1989
@DirkCoetsee 
and a great year ahead.

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Stranger (25/3/21)

@CaliGuy
@Evie 1989
@DirkCoetsee

If you hear something going "snap, crackle and pop" today

sorry it's not your breakfast, it is those old bones

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Mzr (25/3/21)

Happy birthday to you 
@CaliGuy
@Evie 1989
@DirkCoetsee
May you all have an awesome day further and year ahead

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## ARYANTO (25/3/21)

Happy Birthday
@DirkCoetsee
@CaliGuy
@Evie 1989

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## ddk1979 (25/3/21)

Belated Happy Birthday to :
@Yazeed Malek
@Geoff
@ElidnasAynahkam
@dombank
@Dewald
@OnePowerfulCorsa

Hope you all had an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## ddk1979 (25/3/21)

@CaliGuy
@Evie 1989
@DirkCoetsee

Hope you have an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (25/3/21)

Happy Birthday

@DirkCoetsee
@CaliGuy
@Evie 1989

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Resistance (25/3/21)

@CaliGuy
@Evie 1989
@DirkCoetsee

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Grand Guru (26/3/21)

Happy Birthday @jprossouw @OmnipotentVaping and many happy returns!

And super special birthday wishes to @Timwis. Thank you for your contribution to the forum. I hope you have a brilliant day and a memorable year!

​

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (26/3/21)

Happy Birthday!

@jprossouw 
@OmnipotentVaping




AND!

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/3/21)

Happy Birthday
@Timwis  


@jprossouw
@OmnipotentVaping

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## AKS (26/3/21)

Happy birthday to @jprossouw 
& @OmnipotentVaping ,hope it’s a great one. 

@Timwis ,have a fantastic birthday and best wishes for a healthy and prosperous year ahead,you good thing you!

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (26/3/21)

Happy birthday 
@jprossouw 
@OmnipotentVaping 
And a very special happy birthday message to @Timwis 
Have a super fabulous day ahead guys , take care and enjoy your day and many happy returns of the day... party on to the weekend.

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (26/3/21)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> Happy Birthday
> @Timwis
> View attachment 226034
> 
> ...


Awesome, i want that tattoo to add to my collection, and the PJ hat cake!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 5


----------



## SAVaper (26/3/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Timwis
@jprossouw 
@OmnipotentVaping


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (26/3/21)

@jprossouw
@OmnipotentVaping

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## hot.chillie35 (26/3/21)

Happy Birthday 

@jprossouw 
@OmnipotentVaping 
@Timwis

Have a great day!!!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Resistance (26/3/21)

@Timwis 


Have a Great day and an Awesome year.

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (26/3/21)

happy birthday

@Timwis
@jprossouw
@OmnipotentVaping

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## alex1501 (26/3/21)

Happy Birthday 
   @Timwis @jprossouw @OmnipotentVaping   


and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (26/3/21)

Happy Birthday

@jprossouw
@OmnipotentVaping

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Chanelr (26/3/21)

Happy Birthday
@jprossouw
@OmnipotentVaping

Extra special birthday wishes to a fellow reviewer @Timwis

Hope you all have a great day

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (26/3/21)

Happy Birthday @Timwis . Have a great day.

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (26/3/21)

Happeee Bifffday!!!

@Timwis 
@jprossouw 
@OmnipotentVaping 

Have an awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (26/3/21)

Happy birthday @jprossouw and @OmnipotentVaping 

And especially to our UK forumite @Timwis!

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (26/3/21)

Happy happy @jprossouw and @OmnipotentVaping hope you have an excellent Friday Birthday.

@Timwis my MTL brother from a UK Mother! Hope you have a great day and your brother ( ahem @Ashwis ) takes you out for a pint (or two) tonight. Enjoy it bud, we appreciate all your inputs and reviews on the forum.

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (26/3/21)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Happy happy @jprossouw and @OmnipotentVaping hope you have an excellent Friday Birthday.
> 
> @Timwis my MTL brother from a UK Mother! Hope you have a great day and your brother ( ahem @Ashwis ) takes you out for a pint (or two) tonight. Enjoy it bud, we appreciate all your inputs and reviews on the forum.


Unfortunately Pubs not open due to Covid and my brother lives over 100 miles away (don't do km)! But i will certainly have a good drink!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 8


----------



## Stranger (26/3/21)

@Timwis
@jprossouw
@OmnipotentVaping

Many happy returns.

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## THE REAPER (26/3/21)

Happy Birthday
@jprossouw
@OmnipotentVaping
@Timwis 
Have a great day ahead lots of cake.

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (26/3/21)

Happy Birthday to :

@jprossouw
@OmnipotentVaping
Our own resident Pom ,@Timwis, have a good one ! 
[Usage of "pomegranate" for English people may have been strengthened by a belief in Australia that sunburn occurred more frequently amongst English immigrants, turning those with fair skin the colour of pomegranates] Wiki

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mzr (26/3/21)

Happy birthday to you 
@jprossouw
@OmnipotentVaping
@Timwis keep up the work on the reviews

Reactions: Like 11 | Funny 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (26/3/21)

@jprossouw
@OmnipotentVaping

@Timwis - special birthday wishes to you - thank you for your contributions to the forum

Hope you have an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (26/3/21)

Thanks for all my birthday wishes, much appreciated!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 11


----------



## Acidkill (26/3/21)

Im a bit late...but thanks for the birthday wishes on Sunday! much appreciated \m/

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 9


----------



## Kuhlkatz (26/3/21)

Happy Birthday to @jprossouw , @OmnipotentVaping and @Timwis 

I hope you gents had an awsome day. Wishing you all of the best for the year ahead !


@Timwis, thanks for the effort on all the reviews and of course the amount of time spent with us here at ECIGSSA.
We have our moments, but I think on average this is probably one of the more chilled and civil forums out there, with ECF likely being another exception. Not on there much, but I have not seen any serious tiffs yet in the threads I did visit.

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (27/3/21)

No birthdays today.
​

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/3/21)



Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ARYANTO (27/3/21)

Happy non birthday to you all -enjoy your weekend !

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (27/3/21)

No birthdays ??? @Timwis the legend, is still partying on this weekend... be safe out there guys and have an awesome day ahead.

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (27/3/21)

whaaaat?!?! No Birthdays?!?!

Have an awesome Saturday everyone!!!




Happy Birthday to our favorite Black Eyed Pea!




And the father of X-Rays, where would we be today without him...

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (27/3/21)

Timwis said:


> Unfortunately Pubs not open due to Covid and my brother lives over 100 miles away (don't do km)! But i will certainly have a good drink!



About as near as makes no difference 160km

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Timwis (27/3/21)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> About as near as makes no difference 160km


 I don't do km as it was forced on us by the EU (at least they tried), it's bad enough we went to kg's, much preferred lbs! According to the EU the deadline for all our road signs being in km's rather than miles came and went without us making much of a start, like what could they do about it! Best we are out the EU instead of being in but keep giving them the middle finger!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (27/3/21)

Timwis said:


> I don't do km as it was forced on us by the EU (at least they tried), it's bad enough enough we went to kg much preferred lbs! According to the EU the deadline for all our road signs being in Km rather than miles came and went without us making much of a start, like what could they do about it! Best we are out the EU instead of being in but keep giving them the middle finger!


Well happy extended birthday

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Grand Guru (28/3/21)

Happy Birthday @MrDeedz and many happy returns!
​

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (28/3/21)

Happy birthday 
@MrDeedz 
Have an awesome day ahead , take care and many happy returns of the day

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Resistance (28/3/21)

@MrDeedz

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Timwis (28/3/21)

Happy Birthday!

@MrDeedz

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/3/21)

Happy Birthday
@MrDeedz 

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## SAVaper (28/3/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@MrDeedz 

Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Hooked (28/3/21)

Happy birthday @MrDeedz!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (28/3/21)

Happy birthday @MrDeedz

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## vicTor (28/3/21)

happy birthday

@MrDeedz

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ARYANTO (28/3/21)

@MrDeedz enjoy your birthday

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## AKS (28/3/21)

Have a happy birthday @MrDeedz , and a healthy,friendly year ahead.

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Chanelr (28/3/21)

Happy Birthday
@MrDeedz
Hope you have an awesome day

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## alex1501 (28/3/21)

Happy Birthday   @MrDeedz 


and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## ddk1979 (28/3/21)

@MrDeedz
Hope you have an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (28/3/21)

Happy Birthday!!!!

@MrDeedz 

Have an awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Grand Guru (29/3/21)

No birthdays today.
​

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/3/21)



Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (29/3/21)

No birthdays???? Have an awesome start to the new week fam ... take care and be safe out there .

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (29/3/21)

Damn, no cake!!

Reactions: Like 10 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (29/3/21)

Happy Belated Birthday 

@MrDeedz

Hope u had a super awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## hot.chillie35 (29/3/21)



Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (29/3/21)



Reactions: Like 11


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (29/3/21)

Good morning and happy non-vaper-birthday today!!!

Have a great day everyone!!!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ARYANTO (29/3/21)

hot.chillie35 said:


> View attachment 226271


YOH ! haven't seen that cricket in ages

Reactions: Like 8 | Agree 1


----------



## ARYANTO (29/3/21)



Reactions: Like 12


----------



## alex1501 (29/3/21)



Reactions: Like 11


----------



## AKS (29/3/21)

Happy Randomonday everyone

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Stranger (29/3/21)

*1867*
The United States purchases Alaska from Russia for $7.2 million dollars.
*1879*
British troops of the 90th Light Infantry Regiment repulse a major attack by Zulu tribesmen in northwest Zululand.

*1886*
Coca-Cola goes on sale for the first time at a drugstore in Atlanta. Its inventor, Dr. John Pemberton, claims it can cure anything from hysteria to the common cold.

*1973*
The last U.S. troops withdraw from South Vietnam.

and my favorite

*1975*
Egyptian president Anwar Sadat declares that he will reopen the Suez Canal on June 5, 1975.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1 | Informative 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (29/3/21)

Stranger said:


> *1867*
> The United States purchases Alaska from Russia for $7.2 million dollars.
> *1879*
> British troops of the 90th Light Infantry Regiment repulse a major attack by Zulu tribesmen in northwest Zululand.
> ...




And to this day Coca Cola still cures Hysteria and the Common Cold, by adding a bit of Brandy/Rum/Whiskey to it...

Reactions: Like 7 | Funny 3


----------



## Stranger (29/3/21)

Indeed, but can *Abdel Fattah el-Sisi* open the canal ?

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Mzr (29/3/21)

Happy belated birthday to you @MrDeedz hope you had an awesome day

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Resistance (29/3/21)



Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5


----------



## Grand Guru (30/3/21)

No birthdays today 
​

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 2


----------



## hot.chillie35 (30/3/21)



Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/3/21)



Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (30/3/21)

No birthdays????????? Good morning Ecigssa family... I hope everyone is doing all goody ... have an awesome day ahead , take care enjoy your day stay safe and let’s keep our surroundings cloudy

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (30/3/21)



Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (30/3/21)

Have a great day -'' celebrate anything you want to '' day

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (30/3/21)

Happy Birthd..... wait... what? No Birthday, Again?!?!

Have a great day everyone!!!

It is Mr (Fused) Clapton's birthday today!

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 2


----------



## AKS (30/3/21)

Happy Chewsday all.

Reactions: Like 9 | Funny 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mzr (30/3/21)

Have a lekker day and just be lekker

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 3


----------



## Grand Guru (31/3/21)

Happy Birthday @The Steve and many happy returns!
Special birthday wishes to @Paul33 for a wonderful day and a blessed year ahead!

​

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (31/3/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Paul33
@The Steve


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (31/3/21)

Happy Birthday 
@Paul33 
@The Steve 

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (31/3/21)

Happy Birthday!

@Paul33
@The Steve

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (31/3/21)

Happy Birthday!!!

@The Steve 
@Paul33

Have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (31/3/21)

Grand Guru said:


> Happy Birthday @The Steve and many happy returns!
> Special birthday wishes to @Paul33 for a wonderful day and a blessed year ahead!
> 
> View attachment 226436​


Thanks dude. Even looks like me.

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 5


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (31/3/21)

Happy Birthday

@Paul33
@The Steve

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (31/3/21)

happy birthday

@Paul33 
@The Steve

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (31/3/21)

Happy birthday 
@The Steve 
@Paul33 
Have a whacky and wonderful Wednesday and a super awesome day birthday ahead , take care and many more happy returns of the day, enjoy guys .

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## alex1501 (31/3/21)

Happy Birthday 
 @Paul33 @The Steve 


and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (31/3/21)

Happy Birthday 

@The Steve 
@Paul33

Have a super awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr (31/3/21)

Happy Birthday 
@Paul33
@The Steve
Hope you both have an awesome day

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (31/3/21)

Happy birthday @The Steve 

And special birthday wishes to @Paul33! Have a vaping good day and all the best for the year ahead.

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (31/3/21)

Happy happy @The Steve !

Special Happy to @Paul33 





Hope it's a wonderful day bud!

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## THE REAPER (31/3/21)

Happy Birthday
@Paul33 
@The Steve
Have a great day lots of cake and vape

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## AKS (31/3/21)

Have a happy & healthy birthday @Paul33 &
@The Steve
Best wishes for the year ahead.

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (31/3/21)

@The Steve
@Paul33

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (31/3/21)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Happy happy @The Steve !
> 
> Special Happy to @Paul33
> 
> ...


Vader happy’s are the best, shot dude.

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33 (31/3/21)

Hooked said:


> Happy birthday @The Steve
> 
> And special birthday wishes to @Paul33! Have a vaping good day and all the best for the year ahead.
> 
> View attachment 226472


Thanks @Hooked 

been nice and chilled today so far.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## ddk1979 (31/3/21)

@Paul33
@The Steve
Hope you have an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mzr (31/3/21)

Happy birthday to you @Paul33 and @The Steve
May you both have an awesome day celebrating and a super year ahead

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (31/3/21)

Happy Birthday

@The Steve
@Paul33 the RY4 Boss - hope you had a good one

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (31/3/21)

ARYANTO said:


> Happy Birthday
> 
> @The Steve
> @Paul33 the RY4 Boss - hope you had a good one


The Ry4 boss

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (31/3/21)

@The Steve

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Resistance (31/3/21)

@Paul33 have an Awesome Birthday!

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 2


----------



## Paul33 (31/3/21)

Resistance said:


> View attachment 226526
> View attachment 226527
> View attachment 226528
> View attachment 226529
> ...


Best post ever!!! Thanks dude!!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 6


----------



## Grand Guru (1/4/21)

Happy Birthday @moey1484 and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/4/21)

Happy Birthday
@moey1484 

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Timwis (1/4/21)

Happy Birthday!

@moey1484

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (1/4/21)

Happy birthday 
@moey1484 
Have an awesome day ahead , take care care enjoy your and many happy returns of the day...and party on through the long weekend

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## vicTor (1/4/21)

happy birthday

@moey1484

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## THE REAPER (1/4/21)

Happy Birthday
@moey1484
Have a great day it only happens once a year so spoil yourself.
Have a great day everyone.

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## hot.chillie35 (1/4/21)

Happy Birthday 

@moey1484

Have a super fantastic day!!!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## alex1501 (1/4/21)

Happy Birthday
 @moey1484 


 and have a great day

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## SAVaper (1/4/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@moey1484 

Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (1/4/21)

Happy Birthday!!!!

@moey1484 

Have an awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (1/4/21)

Happy Birthday

@moey1484

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## AKS (1/4/21)

Have a happy birthday @moey1484 ,and a fantastic long weekend.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Chanelr (1/4/21)

Happy Birthday
@moey1484
Hope you have a great day

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Mzr (1/4/21)

Happy birthday to you @moey1484 may you have an awesome day and year ahead Does this mean you get extra Easter eggs

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## ddk1979 (1/4/21)

@moey1484
Hope you have an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## ARYANTO (1/4/21)

Happy Birthday

@moey1484

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Stranger (1/4/21)

@moey1484

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## moey1484 (1/4/21)

WOW awesome messages. Thank you everyone for the wishes much appreciated

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 11


----------



## Resistance (1/4/21)

@moey1484

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Grand Guru (2/4/21)

Happy birthday @johan and best wishes for the year ahead!
​

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/4/21)

Happy Birthday
@johan 

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 14 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (2/4/21)

Happy birthday 
@johan 
May you have an awesome day, filled with many happy returns... take care and enjoy.... it’s the long weekend after all

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## alex1501 (2/4/21)

Happy Birthday    @johan   


 and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (2/4/21)

happy birthday

@johan

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## AKS (2/4/21)

Happy birthday @johan ,and may you have a great year ahead.

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (2/4/21)

Happy birthday

@johan

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (2/4/21)

Happy birthday @johan

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr (2/4/21)

Happy Birthday
@johan
Hope you have an awesome day

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (2/4/21)

Happy birthday 

@johan

Have an awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mzr (2/4/21)

Happy birthday to you @johan wishing you an awesome day and weekend further

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (2/4/21)

@johan
Hope you have an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (2/4/21)

Happy Birthday!!!

@johan 

Have an awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (2/4/21)

Happy Birthday!

@johan

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (2/4/21)

@johan

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (3/4/21)

Happy Birthday @DanTheMan. I hope you have an awesome day!
​

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/4/21)

Happy Birthday
@DanTheMan 

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## alex1501 (3/4/21)

Happy Birthday 
 @DanTheMan

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (3/4/21)

Happy birthday 
@DanTheMan 
Have an awesome day ahead, take care enjoy your day and many happy returns of the day.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Timwis (3/4/21)

Happy Birthday!

@DanTheMan

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Timwis (3/4/21)

Happy Birthday!

@DanTheMan

View attachment 226717

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (3/4/21)

Happy Birthday

@DanTheMan

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Chanelr (3/4/21)

Happy Birthday
@DanTheMan
Hope you have a great day

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## ARYANTO (3/4/21)

Happy birthday
@DanTheMan

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## vicTor (3/4/21)

happy birthday

@DanTheMan

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (3/4/21)

Happy Birthday!!!

@DanTheMan 

Have an awesome day!!!!

And Happy Birthday to Mrs Chuck Norris Lungs!!! Not a forumite, but she is my vape muse!

Reactions: Like 14 | Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Mzr (3/4/21)

Happy birthday to you @DanTheMan
Have a super day further and year ahead

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## AKS (3/4/21)

Have a happy birthday @DanTheMan ,wishing you a great year ahead.
And a happy birthday to @DarthBranMuffin ’s better half.

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/4/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Happy Birthday!!!
> 
> @DanTheMan
> 
> ...

Reactions: Like 13 | Winner 1


----------



## ddk1979 (3/4/21)

@DanTheMan
Hope you have an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## hot.chillie35 (3/4/21)

Happy Birthday 

@DanTheMan

Hope you had an amazing day!!!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Resistance (3/4/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Happy Birthday!!!
> 
> @DanTheMan
> 
> Have an awesome day!!!!




And a Happy Birthday to Mrs Chuck Norris lungs!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Resistance (3/4/21)

@DanTheMan

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Grand Guru (4/4/21)

Happy Birthday to @Saintjie and @Rayzor. I hope you have a wonderful day!
​

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/4/21)

Happy Birthday
@Saintjie 
@Rayzor 

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## alex1501 (4/4/21)

Happy Birthday
 @Saintjie @Rayzor 


and have a great day

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (4/4/21)

Happy birthday 
@Saintjie 
@Rayzor 
Have a super awesome day ahead , take care enjoy and many happy returns.

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (4/4/21)

happy birthday

@Saintjie 
@Rayzor

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr (4/4/21)

Happy Birthday
@Saintjie
@Rayzor
Hope you have a great day

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (4/4/21)

Happy Birthday 

@Saintjie 
@Rayzor 

Have a super fantastic day!!!

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## AKS (4/4/21)

Have a happy birthday and a healthy year ahead, @Saintjie 
& @Rayzor

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (4/4/21)

Happy Birthday!

@Saintjie
@Rayzor

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (4/4/21)

Happy Birthday

@Saintjie
@Rayzor

Happy Birthday

@Saintjie
@Rayzor

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (4/4/21)

Happy Birthday!!!

@Saintjie
@Rayzor

Have an awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (4/4/21)

@Saintjie
@Rayzor
Hope you have an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (4/4/21)

@Saintjie
@Rayzor

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mzr (4/4/21)

Happy birthday to you @Saintjie and @Rayzor may you both have a awesome day celebrating and even better year ahead

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (5/4/21)

No birthdays today.
​

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 2


----------



## Timwis (5/4/21)



Reactions: Like 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/4/21)



Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## alex1501 (5/4/21)



Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (5/4/21)

Enjoy ur day!!!

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 2


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (5/4/21)

Goood morning Ecigssa family  I trust everyone is all good and well ... I hope everyone had an amazing long weekend, so let’s take today off and get some rest and we can shoot off to the new week.... take care have a fabulous day fam.

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (5/4/21)



Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ARYANTO (5/4/21)

Happy belated Birthday!

@Saintjie
@Rayzor

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (5/4/21)



Reactions: Like 11


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (5/4/21)

Hope everyone had an awesome non-birthday!!!

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru (6/4/21)

Happy Birthday to @Leap and @Adam.R. I hope you have a wonderful day!
​

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/4/21)

Happy Birthday
@Leap 
@Adam.R 

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Timwis (6/4/21)

Happy Birthday!

@Leap
@Adam.R

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## ARYANTO (6/4/21)

Happy Birthday to:
@Leap
@Adam.R
Have a good one !

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## vicTor (6/4/21)

happy birthday

@Leap 
@Adam.R

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## SAVaper (6/4/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Leap 
@Adam.R


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (6/4/21)

Happy birthday 
@Leap 
@Adam.R 
Have a super awesome day ahead guys , take care and many happy returns of the day.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## hot.chillie35 (6/4/21)

*Happy Birthday 

@Leap 
@Adam.R 

Have an awesome day!!!


*

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Chanelr (6/4/21)

Happy Birthday
@Leap
@Adam.R
Hope you both have an awesome day

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## alex1501 (6/4/21)

Happy Birthday 
 @Adam.R @Leap 


and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## AKS (6/4/21)

Have a happy birthday @Leap
& @Adam.R
Hope your day is good and your year ahead is a healthy one.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (6/4/21)

Happy Birthday

@Leap
@Adam.R

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (6/4/21)

Happy Birthday!!

*@Leap
@Adam.R*

Have an awesome day!!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Resistance (6/4/21)

@Leap
@Adam.R

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Mzr (6/4/21)

Happy birthday to you @Leap and @Adam.R hope you both have a lekker day further

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Stranger (6/4/21)

@Leap
@Adam.R

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Adam.R (6/4/21)

Mzr said:


> Happy birthday to you @Leap and @Adam.R hope you both have a lekker day further
> View attachment 226890


Thanks brother 

Sent from my DUB-LX2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## ddk1979 (6/4/21)

@Leap
@Adam.R
Hope you have an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Grand Guru (7/4/21)

Happy Birthday @Matuka and many happy returns!
​

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/4/21)

Happy Birthday
@Matuka 

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Timwis (7/4/21)

Happy Birthday!

@Matuka

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## vicTor (7/4/21)

happy birthday

@Matuka

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (7/4/21)

Happy birthday 
@Matuka 
Have a great day ahead take care and many happy returns of the day , all the best and enjoy

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## alex1501 (7/4/21)

Happy Birthday
  @Matuka  


and have a great day

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Chanelr (7/4/21)

Happy Birthday
@Matuka
Hope you have an awesome day

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (7/4/21)

Happy Birthday @Matuka

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (7/4/21)

Happy Birthday!!

@Matuka 

Have an awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Resistance (7/4/21)

@Matuka

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## AKS (7/4/21)

Happy birthday @Matuka ,
hope it’s a great one.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Stranger (7/4/21)

@Matuka

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ARYANTO (7/4/21)

Happy birthday
@Matuka

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Mzr (7/4/21)

Happy birthday to you @Matuka may you have a splendid one

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## ddk1979 (7/4/21)

@Matuka
Hope you have an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Grand Guru (8/4/21)

Happy Birthday @JVR1987 @Rude Rudi and @witblits_ and many happy returns!

​

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (8/4/21)

Happy Birthday!

@JVR1987 
@Rude Rudi
@witblits_

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/4/21)

Happy Birthday
@JVR1987 
@Rude Rudi 
@witblits_ 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (8/4/21)

happy birthday

@JVR1987
@Rude Rudi
@witblits_

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (8/4/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@JVR1987 
@Rude Rudi
@witblits_


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (8/4/21)

Happy Birthday @JVR1987 and @witblits_ 

And special birthday wishes to @Rude Rudi. Have a vaping good year!

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (8/4/21)

Happeeeeee Biffffffday!!!!

@JVR1987
@Rude Rudi
@witblits_ 

Have an awesome day!!

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (8/4/21)

@JVR1987 
@Rude Rudi - big shout out to one of our mastermixers 
@witblits_
Geluk met jul verjaarsdae Menere -gaan groot of gaan huistoe!

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (8/4/21)

Happy Birthday

@JVR1987
@Rude Rudi
@witblits_

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (8/4/21)

Happy birthday 
@JVR1987
@Rude Rudi
@witblits_ 
have an awesome day ahead guys , take care and many happy returns of the day

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr (8/4/21)

Happy Birthday
@JVR1987
@Rude Rudi
@witblits_
Hope you all have a fantastic day

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## alex1501 (8/4/21)

Happy Birthday 
 @JVR1987 @Rude Rudi @witblits_ 


 and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## AKS (8/4/21)

Have a happy birthday and a great year ahead,
@JVR1987 , @Rude Rudi
& @witblits_

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (8/4/21)

Happy Belated Birthday 

@Matuka

Hope u had an awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## hot.chillie35 (8/4/21)

Happy Birthday

@JVR1987
@Rude Rudi
@witblits_

Have a Super Fantastic Day!!!

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (8/4/21)

@JVR1987
@witblits_

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (8/4/21)

@Rude Rudi

Many happy returns and a special thank you for all the goodwill you have shared on this forum.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Mzr (8/4/21)

Happy birthday to you 
@JVR1987, 
@witblits_
@Rude Rudi
May you all have an awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (8/4/21)

@JVR1987,
@witblits_
@Rude Rudi
Hope you have an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (8/4/21)

@JVR1987,
@witblits_
@Rude Rudi
I almost didn't make it to wish you today , but I hope it was Awesome!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Grand Guru (9/4/21)

Happy Birthday @Chronix @Gadgetboy and @waja09. I hope you all have a wonderful day!

​

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Gadgetboy (9/4/21)

Thank you so much @Grand Guru 

Sent from my vivo 2006 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 3


----------



## Timwis (9/4/21)

Happy Birthday!

@Chronix 
@Gadgetboy 
@waja09

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Gadgetboy (9/4/21)

So true @Timwis . Thank you for the wishes. 

Sent from my vivo 2006 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/4/21)

Happy Birthday
@Chronix 
@Gadgetboy 
@waja09 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Gadgetboy (9/4/21)

Thank you @MrGSmokeFree 

Sent from my vivo 2006 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 3


----------



## alex chen (9/4/21)

Happy birthday to all, nice to meet you here

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (9/4/21)

Happy birthday 
@Chronix 
@Gadgetboy 
@waja09
have a fantastic day ahead , take care and many happy returns of the day... enjoy guys.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## SAVaper (9/4/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Chronix 
@Gadgetboy 
@waja09


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## vicTor (9/4/21)

happy birthday

@Chronix
@Gadgetboy
@waja09

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## hot.chillie35 (9/4/21)

_Happy Birthday 

*@Chronix 
@Gadgetboy 
@waja09*

Have an Super Fantastic_ Day!!!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Resistance (9/4/21)

@Chronix
@Gadgetboy
@waja09
[

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## alex1501 (9/4/21)

Happy Birthday 
 @Chronix @Gadgetboy @waja09 


  and have a great day

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Chanelr (9/4/21)

Happy Birthday
@Chronix
@Gadgetboy
@waja09
Hope you all have an awesome day

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Mzr (9/4/21)

Happy birthday to you 
@Chronix
@Gadgetboy
@waja09
Wishing you all a awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (9/4/21)

Happy Birthday

@Chronix
@Gadgetboy
@waja09

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## ARYANTO (9/4/21)

Happy birthday and happy Friday to :

@Chronix
@Gadgetboy
@waja09
ENJOY !

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Stranger (9/4/21)

@Chronix
@Gadgetboy
@waja09

Many happy returns

Friday birthdays be like

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## AKS (9/4/21)

A very happy birthday to 
@Gadgetboy
@waja09 & @Chronix.
Have a great weekend and a healthy year ahead.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (9/4/21)

Happy Birthday!!!!!

@Chronix
@Gadgetboy
@waja09 

Have an awesome day!!

Reactions: Like 13 | Winner 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (9/4/21)

Happy Happy Friday Birthday gents!
@Chronix
@Gadgetboy
@waja09

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## ddk1979 (9/4/21)

@Chronix
@Gadgetboy
@waja09
Hope you have an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Grand Guru (10/4/21)

Happy Birthday @kfonseka @Larry @NaZa05 and @ruan91. I hope you all have an awesome day!
​

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Timwis (10/4/21)

Happy Birthday!

@kfonseka 
@Larry 
@NaZa05 
@ruan91

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/4/21)

Happy Birthday
@kfonseka 
@Larry 
@NaZa05 
@ruan91 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## SAVaper (10/4/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@kfonseka 
@Larry 
@NaZa05 
@ruan91


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## alex1501 (10/4/21)

Happy Birthday 
 @kfonseka @Larry @NaZa05 @ruan91 


and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (10/4/21)

Happy birthday 
@kfonseka 
@Larry 
@NaZa05 
@ruan91
have an awesome day ahead, wishing you many happy returns of the day... take care and all the best.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## vicTor (10/4/21)

happy birthday

@kfonseka
@Larry
@NaZa05
@ruan91

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## AKS (10/4/21)

Happy Saturday birthday to you, @kfonseka , @Larry ,
@NaZa05 & @ruan91
Hope you have a great day and a happy year ahead.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## ARYANTO (10/4/21)

Happy birthday
@kfonseka
@Larry
@NaZa05
@ruan91

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Chanelr (10/4/21)

Happy Birthday
@kfonseka
@Larry
@NaZa05
@ruan91
Hope you all have a great day

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## ddk1979 (10/4/21)

@kfonseka
@Larry
@NaZa05
@ruan91
Hope you have an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Mzr (10/4/21)

Happy birthday to you
@kfonseka
@Larry
@NaZa05
@ruan91

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (10/4/21)

Happy Birthday!!

@kfonseka
@Larry
@NaZa05
@ruan91

Hope it was an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Resistance (10/4/21)

@kfonseka
@Larry
@NaZa05
@ruan91

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## alex1501 (11/4/21)

Happy Birthday   
 @Viper_SA @gbuckley @Christo@26 @DangerDave 


 and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (11/4/21)

Happy birthday
@Viper_SA
@gbuckley
@Christo@26
[USER=10061]@DangerDave
Have an awesome day ahead , many happy returns of the day guys , take care and enjoy [/USER]

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (11/4/21)

Happy Birthday

@Viper_SA
@gbuckley
@Christo@26
[USER=10061]@DangerDave


[/USER]

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (11/4/21)

Happeeeee Bifffffday!

@Viper_SA
@gbuckley 
@Christo@26 
@DangerDave 

Have an awesome day!!

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (11/4/21)

happy birthday

@Viper_SA
@gbuckley
@Christo@26
@DangerDave

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (11/4/21)

Happy Birthday @gbuckley @Christo@26 @DangerDave 

And special birthday wishes to gallant @Viper_SA. May your year be stinkie-free and filled with good wicking!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr (11/4/21)

Happy Birthday

@Viper_SA
@gbuckley
@Christo@26
@DangerDave

Hope you all have a great day

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (11/4/21)

Happy Birthday
@Viper_SA - stay on the wagon bro 
@gbuckley
@Christo@26
@DangerDave
Have a great day !

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (11/4/21)

Happy Birthday to @Viper_SA @gbuckley@Christo@26 and @DangerDave and many happy returns!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## AKS (11/4/21)

Have a happy birthday and a healthy & prosperous year ahead @Viper_SA , @gbuckley
, @Christo@26 & @DangerDave

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mzr (11/4/21)

Happy birthday to you
@Viper_SA
@gbuckley
@Christo@26
@DangerDave
May you all have a awesome day celebrating and even better year ahead

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/4/21)

Happy Birthday
@Viper_SA 
@gbuckley
@Christo@26
@DangerDave 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (11/4/21)

@Viper_SA
@gbuckley
@Christo@26
@DangerDave
Hope you have an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (11/4/21)

Happy Belated Birthday 

_*@kfonseka 
@Larry 
@NaZa05 
@ruan91*_

Hope u had an awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## hot.chillie35 (11/4/21)

Happy Birthday

_*@Viper_SA
@gbuckley
@Christo@26
@DangerDave*_

Have an Super Awesome Day!!!

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (11/4/21)

Happy birthday to
@Viper_SA
@gbuckley
@Christo@26
@DangerDave


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (11/4/21)

Happy Birthday!

@Viper_SA
@gbuckley
@Christo@26
@DangerDave

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (11/4/21)

@Viper_SA
@gbuckley
@Christo@26
@DangerDave

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Grand Guru (12/4/21)

Happy Birthday to @guvament @chicco61 and @SJY124. I hope you have a wonderful day!
​

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## AKS (12/4/21)

Have a very happy birthday @guvament , @chicco61 and @SJY124
Wishing you a happy & healthy year ahead.

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (12/4/21)

Happy Birthday!

@guvament 
@chicco61 
@SJY124

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/4/21)

Happy Birthday 
@guvament
@chicco61
@SJY124

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (12/4/21)

happy birthday

@guvament
@chicco61
@SJY124

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (12/4/21)

And it's Monday again ,
happy birthday to:
@guvament
@chicco61
@SJY124

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## alex1501 (12/4/21)

Happy Birthday @guvament @chicco61 @SJY124 


and have a great day

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (12/4/21)

Happy Birthday

@guvament
@chicco61
@SJY124

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (12/4/21)

Happy birthday 
@guvament
@chicco61
@SJY124
have an awesome day ahead and awesome start to the new week, take care enjoy your day and many happy returns of the day.

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (12/4/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@guvament 
@chicco61 
@SJY124


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (12/4/21)

Happeee Bifffday!

@guvament
@chicco61
@SJY124 

Have an awesome day!!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Chanelr (12/4/21)

Happy birthday
@guvament
@chicco61
@SJY124
Hope you all have a great day

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mzr (12/4/21)

Happy birthday to you
@guvament
@chicco61
@SJY124
May you all have an awesome day and year ahead

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (12/4/21)

Happy Birthday

_*@guvament 
@chicco61 
@SJY124*
_
Have an awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (12/4/21)

@guvament
@chicco61
@SJY124
Hope you have an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (12/4/21)

@guvament
@chicco61
@SJY124

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (13/4/21)

Happy Birthday @Devash Ramdeen @GrantSchnepel @Marius Combrink and @TGMV. I hope you have a fantastic day!
​

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/4/21)

Happy Birthday
@Devash Ramdeen 
@GrantSchnepel 
@Marius Combrink 
@TGMV 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Timwis (13/4/21)

Happy Birthday!

@Devash Ramdeen
@GrantSchnepel
@Marius Combrink
@TGMV

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## vicTor (13/4/21)

happy birthday

@Devash Ramdeen
@GrantSchnepel
@Marius Combrink
@TGMV

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## alex1501 (13/4/21)

Happy Birthday 
   @Devash Ramdeen @GrantSchnepel   


  @Marius Combrink @TGMV   
 and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (13/4/21)

Happy Birthday!

@Devash Ramdeen
@GrantSchnepel
@Marius Combrink
@TGMV

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (13/4/21)

Good morning and a very happy birthday 
@Devash Ramdeen 
@GrantSchnepel 
@Marius Combrink 
@TGMV 
Have a super amazing day guys , and many happy returns of the day, take care and enjoy.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## SAVaper (13/4/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Devash Ramdeen 
@GrantSchnepel 
@Marius Combrink 
@TGMV


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Chanelr (13/4/21)

Happy Birthday
@Devash Ramdeen
@GrantSchnepel
@Marius Combrink
@TGMV
Hope you have a great day

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## ARYANTO (13/4/21)

Happy Birthday to :
@GrantSchnepel , buddy hope the next year will be a brilliant one , may your dreams come true .
@Devash Ramdeen
@Marius Combrink
@TGMV

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## AKS (13/4/21)

Have a happy birthday @Devash Ramdeen
@GrantSchnepel
@Marius Combrink
& @TGMV ,
and a healthy year ahead.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (13/4/21)

Happeee Bifffday!!!

@Devash Ramdeen
@GrantSchnepel
@Marius Combrink
@TGMV 

Have an awesome day!!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Mzr (13/4/21)

Happy birthday to you
@Devash Ramdeen
@GrantSchnepel
@Marius Combrink
@TGMV
May you all have a awesome day celebrating and even better year ahead

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## hot.chillie35 (13/4/21)

Happy Birthday

_*@Devash Ramdeen 
@GrantSchnepel 
@Marius Combrink 
@TGMV*_ 

Have an awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Stranger (13/4/21)

@Devash Ramdeen
@GrantSchnepel
@Marius Combrink
@TGMV

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ddk1979 (13/4/21)

@Devash Ramdeen
@GrantSchnepel
@Marius Combrink
@TGMV
Hope you have an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Resistance (13/4/21)

@Devash Ramdeen
@GrantSchnepel
@Marius Combrink
@TGMV

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Grand Guru (14/4/21)

Happy Birthday @DazHa and many happy returns!
​

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/4/21)

Happy Birthday
@DazHa 

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Timwis (14/4/21)

Happy Birthday!

@DazHa

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (14/4/21)

Good morning and happy birthday 
@DazHa 
Have an awesome day ahead , many happy returns of the day.... take care and enjoy your day.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## vicTor (14/4/21)

happy birthday

@DazHa

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## alex1501 (14/4/21)

Happy Birthday 
  @DazHa  


 and have a great day

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Mzr (14/4/21)

Happy birthday to you @DazHa may you have a awesome day celebrating and even better year ahead

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (14/4/21)

Happy Birthday @DazHa

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## SAVaper (14/4/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@DazHa 

Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Chanelr (14/4/21)

Happy Birthday
@DazHa
Hope you have an awesome day

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## AKS (14/4/21)

Have a happy birthday @DazHa and a healthy friendly year ahead.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Resistance (14/4/21)

@DazHa

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## ARYANTO (14/4/21)

Happy Birthday toooo yooooo !
@DazHa
ENJOY IT

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## hot.chillie35 (14/4/21)

Happy Birthday_* 

@DazHa*_ 

Have a super awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (14/4/21)

Happy Birthday!!

@DazHa 

Have a wonderful day!!!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Stranger (14/4/21)

@DazHa

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ddk1979 (14/4/21)

@DazHa
Hope you have an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Grand Guru (15/4/21)

Happy Birthday to @WDE and @JohannB. I hope you have an awesome day!
​

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Timwis (15/4/21)

Happy Birthday!

@WDE 
@JohannB

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/4/21)

Happy Birthday
@WDE 
@JohannB 

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (15/4/21)

Happy Birthday

@WDE
@JohannB

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## hot.chillie35 (15/4/21)

Happy Birthday 

_*@WDE 
@JohannB
*_
Have a amazing day!!!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (15/4/21)

Good morning and a very happy birthday 
@JohannB 
@WDE 
Have an awesome day ahead guys , take care and many happy returns of the day

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Mzr (15/4/21)

Happy birthday to you 
@WDE
@JohannB
May you both have an awesome day celebrating and even better year ahead

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## vicTor (15/4/21)

happy birthday

@WDE
@JohannB

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## SAVaper (15/4/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@WDE 
@JohannB


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## alex1501 (15/4/21)

Happy Birthday
  @WDE @JohannB  


 and have a great day

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Chanelr (15/4/21)

Happy Birthday
@WDE
@JohannB
Hope you both have an awesome day

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (15/4/21)

Happy Birthday!!

@WDE
@JohannB 

Have an awesome day!!

Reactions: Like 14 | Funny 1


----------



## AKS (15/4/21)

Happy birthday to you,
@WDE & @JohannB ,
and best wishes for the year ahead.

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Stranger (15/4/21)

@WDE & @JohannB ,

Many happy returns

Just think, one more year and your birthday will be on a Friday ..... YYYYAAAAAYYYYY

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ddk1979 (15/4/21)

@WDE
@JohannB
Hope you have an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Resistance (15/4/21)

@WDE
@JohannB

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Grand Guru (16/4/21)

Happy Birthday @FluffyR @Kylef901 @MartinThor and @method1. I hope you all have a wonderful day!

​

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Timwis (16/4/21)

Happy Birthday!

@FluffyR 
@Kylef901 
@MartinThor 
@method1

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Hooked (16/4/21)

Happy birthday @FluffyR @Kylef901 @MartinThor 

And special birthday wishes to Mr Hardwicks @method1. I hope You Doing Donuts for your birthday - and how about doing some for us - again??

Reactions: Like 9 | Creative 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/4/21)

Happy Birthday
@method1 


and

@FluffyR 
@Kylef901 
@MartinThor 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (16/4/21)

Good morning and happy birthday 
@FluffyR 
@Kylef901 
@MartinThor 
@method1
have a fantastic day ahead , take care and many happy returns of the day... the party goes into the weekend

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## alex1501 (16/4/21)

Happy Birthday  
  @method1 @FluffyR @Kylef901 @MartinThor  


and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Mzr (16/4/21)

Happy birthday to you
@FluffyR
@Kylef901
@MartinThor
And special wishes and thanks to man that made stop smoking stinkies alot easier with his, awesome flavors @method1  hope all of you have a super lekker day further and year ahead

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## vicTor (16/4/21)

happy birthday

@FluffyR
@Kylef901
@MartinThor
@method1

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (16/4/21)

Happy Birthday

@FluffyR
@Kylef901
@MartinThor
@method1

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## SAVaper (16/4/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@FluffyR 
@Kylef901 
@MartinThor 
@method1


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Chanelr (16/4/21)

Happy Birthday
@FluffyR
@Kylef901
@MartinThor
@method1
Hope you all have a smashing day

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## AKS (16/4/21)

Have a happy birthday and a healthy, prosperous year ahead 
@FluffyR , @Kylef901
@MartinThor & @method1

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## ARYANTO (16/4/21)

Happy birthday toooo yoooo !
@FluffyR
@Kylef901
@MartinThor
@method1

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (16/4/21)

Happy Birthday!!

@FluffyR
@Kylef901
@MartinThor
@method1 

Have and awesome day!!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Stranger (16/4/21)

@FluffyR
@Kylef901
@MartinThor
@method1

Friday birthdays be like





Many happy returns.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ARYANTO (16/4/21)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY to :





Considered to be one of the most pivotal stars of the early days of Hollywood, Charlie Chaplin lived an interesting life both in his films and behind the camera. He is most recognized as an icon of the silent film era.
(16 April 1889 – 25 December 1977)

Reactions: Like 11 | Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## ddk1979 (16/4/21)

@FluffyR
@Kylef901
@MartinThor
@method1
Hope you have an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Resistance (16/4/21)

@FluffyR
@Kylef901
@MartinThor
@method1

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## hot.chillie35 (16/4/21)

Happy Birthday 

_*@FluffyR 
@Kylef901 
@MartinThor 
@method1*_

Hope you all had an awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Kuhlkatz (16/4/21)

Happy Birthday @FluffyR , @Kylef901 , @MartinThor and Mr Hardwick's @method1 

Hope you all had a great day. All the best wishes for the year ahead!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## method1 (16/4/21)

Thanks for the birthday wishes!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 10


----------



## Grand Guru (17/4/21)

No birthdays today.
​

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/4/21)



Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (17/4/21)

No birthdays????? 
Good morning guys , I trust everyone is well ... have an awesome weekend take care be safe out there have a splendid Saturday

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (17/4/21)



Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (17/4/21)

Hope Everyone is having a Wonderful Day!!!!

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 3


----------



## ARYANTO (18/4/21)

Dear @RainstormZA 
Let me be the first to wish you a very happy birthday , lots of presents and a wonderful year ahead .
Have a great day and ENJOY ! 
Love from S.A.

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru (18/4/21)

Happy Birthday @Webo @JimmyZee @Sachin1804 and many happy returns.
Special birthday wishes to @RainstormZA for a wonderful birthday and a year to come full of blessings!

​

Reactions: Like 13 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (18/4/21)

Happy Birthday!

@Webo 
@JimmyZee 
@Sachin1804

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Timwis (18/4/21)

And Special Birthday Wishes to @RainstormZA!!!!

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (18/4/21)

Happy Birthday @Webo @JimmyZee @Sachin1804 

And special birthday wishes to @RainstormZA. Wishing you everything of the best for the year ahead.

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/4/21)

A special Birthday Wish for a very special person on ecigssa from Cape Town ! May you have a super awesome day @RainstormZA

Reactions: Like 13 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/4/21)

Happy Birthday
@Webo
@JimmyZee
@Sachin1804

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 13 | Winner 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (18/4/21)

Happy birthday 
@Webo
@JimmyZee
@Sachin1804
and a very special happy birthday goes out to @RainstormZA ... have an awesome day ahead , take care and many happy returns of the day , enjoy guys.

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr (18/4/21)

Happy Birthday
@Webo
@JimmyZee
@Sachin1804 
And extra special birthday wishes to @RainstormZA

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (18/4/21)

Happeee Bifffday!!

@Webo 
@JimmyZee 
@Sachin1804 

Have an awesome day!!

And to @RainstormZA from the UK... hope there are no rainstorms for you today, only sun and happiness and cake and vapemail!

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (18/4/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Webo 
@JimmyZee 
@Sachin1804


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## alex1501 (18/4/21)

Happy Birthday  @RainstormZA 


 @Webo @JimmyZee @Sachin1804 
 and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (18/4/21)

Happy Birthday

Special birthday wishes to @RainstormZA. Have a great day.

@Webo
@JimmyZee
@Sachin1804

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (18/4/21)

Happy Birthday
@Webo @JimmyZee @Sachin1804
Enjoy!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## vicTor (18/4/21)

happy birthday

@RainstormZA 
@Webo
@JimmyZee
@Sachin1804

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## AKS (18/4/21)

Have a happy birthday @RainstormZA , @Webo
@JimmyZee & @Sachin1804
Wishing you a great day and a healthy year ahead.

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (18/4/21)

@RainstormZA.
@Webo
@JimmyZee
@Sachin1804
Hope you have an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (18/4/21)

Thanks for the birthday wishes

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 8


----------



## Mzr (18/4/21)

Happy happy birthday to
@RainstormZA
@Webo
@JimmyZee
@Sachin1804
May you all have a super awesome day further

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (18/4/21)

@Webo
@JimmyZee
@Sachin1804
@RainstormZA

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (19/4/21)

Happy Birthday @Armed & @Greenleader. I hope you have an awesome day!

A special birthday message to our national Vape Queen @Stroodlepuff. May you have a memorable day and a joyful year ahead!
​

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (19/4/21)

Happy Birthday @Armed @Greenleader and @Stroodlepuff

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/4/21)

Happy Birthday
@Stroodlepuff 
@Armed 
@Greenleader 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (19/4/21)

Happy Birthday!

@Stroodlepuff
@Armed
@Greenleader

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## alex1501 (19/4/21)

Happy Birthday  
  @Stroodlepuff @Armed @Greenleader   


and have a great day

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (19/4/21)

Happy Birthday 

@Armed 
@Greenleader 
@Stroodlepuff 

Have an awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (19/4/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Stroodlepuff 
@Armed 
@Greenleader


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (19/4/21)

happy birthday

@Armed
@Greenleader
@Stroodlepuff

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (19/4/21)

Good morning and happy birthday 
@Stroodlepuff 
@Armed 
@Greenleader 
have an awesome day ahead , take care enjoy your day and many happy returns.

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mzr (19/4/21)

Happy birthday to you @Armed, @Greenleader and @Stroodlepuff may you all have a super awesome day ahead and even better year

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (19/4/21)

Happy birthday @Armed, @Greenleader 

and special birthday wishes to @Stroodlepuff the Vape King!! Wishing you everything of the best for the year ahead.

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (19/4/21)

Happy Birthday!!!

@Stroodlepuff 
@Armed 
@Greenleader 

Hope you have an awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr (19/4/21)

Happy Birthday
@Stroodlepuff
@Armed
@Greenleader
Hope you all have an awesome day

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (19/4/21)

Happy Birthday to :
@Stroodlepuff - the Queen behind the King , have a fabulous day Stroods , wishing you the very best for the next year !
@Armed
@Greenleader
Happy Monday to everyone

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## AKS (19/4/21)

Have a happy birthday @Stroodlepuff , @Armed &
@Greenleader 
Wishing you a terrific year ahead.

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (19/4/21)

Thank you so much everyone 

and Happy birthday to 

@Armed
@Greenleader

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 9


----------



## Stranger (19/4/21)

@Armed
@Greenleader

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Stranger (19/4/21)

@Stroodlepuff



Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (19/4/21)

@Stroodlepuff
@Armed
@Greenleader
Hope you have an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (19/4/21)

@Stroodlepuff
@Armed
@Greenleader

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (20/4/21)

Happy Birthday @Vapessa. I hope you have a wonderful day!
​

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Timwis (20/4/21)

Happy Birthday!

@Vapessa

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## AKS (20/4/21)

Have a happy birthday @Vapessa ,and a great year ahead.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Mzr (20/4/21)

Happy birthday to you @Vapessa may you have a great year ahead

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (20/4/21)

Happy birthday 
@Vapessa 
Have a great day ahead , take care and many happy returns.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/4/21)

Happy Birthday
@Vapessa 

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## vicTor (20/4/21)

happy birthday

@Vapessa

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (20/4/21)

Happy Birthday

@Vapessa

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## alex1501 (20/4/21)

Happy Birthday 
  @Vapessa   


 and have a great day

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## SAVaper (20/4/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Vapessa 

Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Chanelr (20/4/21)

Happy Birthday
@Vapessa
Hope you have an awesome day and a blessed year

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Stranger (20/4/21)

@Vapessa

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ARYANTO (20/4/21)

Happy Birthday to ...
@Vapessa
have a great day!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## hot.chillie35 (20/4/21)

Happy Birthday 

@Vapessa

Have an awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ddk1979 (20/4/21)

@Vapessa
Hope you have an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Grand Guru (21/4/21)

Happy Birthday @Adksuperman and @Veer2104 and many happy returns!
​

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/4/21)

Happy Birthday
@Adksuperman 
@Veer2104 

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Timwis (21/4/21)

Happy Birthday!

@Adksuperman 
@Veer2104

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (21/4/21)

Happy Birthday

@Adksuperman
@Veer2104

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## vicTor (21/4/21)

happy birthday

@Adksuperman
@Veer2104

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Mzr (21/4/21)

Happy birthday to you
@Adksuperman
@Veer2104
May you both have an awesome day further and year ahead

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## SAVaper (21/4/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Adksuperman 
@Veer2104


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (21/4/21)

Good morning and a very happy birthday 
@Veer2104 
@Adksuperman 
Have an amazing day ahead , take care and enjoy... many happy returns.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## alex1501 (21/4/21)

Happy Birthday 
  @Adksuperman @Veer2104  


 and have a great day

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## hot.chillie35 (21/4/21)

Happy Birthday 

@Adksuperman 
@Veer2104

Have an amazing day!!!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (21/4/21)

Happy (belated) Birthday to @Vapessa !!! Sorry I missed it, hope it was epic!!

Happy Birthday!

@Adksuperman
@Veer2104 

Have an awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## ARYANTO (21/4/21)

Happy Birthday to

@Adksuperman
@Veer2104

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Chanelr (21/4/21)

Happy Birthday
@Adksuperman
@Veer2104
Hope you both have a great day

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## AKS (21/4/21)

Have a happy birthday and a great year ahead @Adksuperman & @Veer2104

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Stranger (21/4/21)

@Adksuperman
@Veer2104

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ddk1979 (21/4/21)

@Adksuperman
@Veer2104
Hope you have an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Resistance (21/4/21)

@Adksuperman
@Veer2104

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Resistance (21/4/21)

@Vapessa

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Grand Guru (22/4/21)

No birthdays today.
​

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (22/4/21)



Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/4/21)



Reactions: Like 9 | Funny 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (22/4/21)

No birthdays ???? 
Have an awesome day ahead guys , take care care enjoy your day stay safe out there.

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (22/4/21)



Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (22/4/21)



Reactions: Like 12


----------



## hot.chillie35 (22/4/21)



Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (22/4/21)

Mr ''Shining'' happy 84th birthday !

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (22/4/21)

Before we break the internet with no birthdays for today....




and in other news... 




Have an awesome anti-birthday everyone!!!!

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 1


----------



## Mzr (22/4/21)

Have an awesome day further vape fam

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 2


----------



## Grand Guru (23/4/21)

Happy Birthday @JackoWacko and many happy returns!
​

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/4/21)

Happy Birthday
@JackoWacko 

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Timwis (23/4/21)

Happy Birthday!

@JackoWacko

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## vicTor (23/4/21)

happy birthday

@JackoWacko

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## alex1501 (23/4/21)

Happy Birthday 
  @JackoWacko  


and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (23/4/21)

Good morning and happy birthday 
@JackoWacko 
Have a fantastic day ahead , many happy returns of the day and party on this long weekend

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Mzr (23/4/21)

Happy birthday to you @JackoWacko may you have an awesome day further and year ahead

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## hot.chillie35 (23/4/21)

Happy Birthday 

@JackoWacko 

Have an awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (23/4/21)

Happy Birthday

@JackoWacko

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (23/4/21)

Happeee Bifffday!!

@JackoWacko 

Have an awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## SAVaper (23/4/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@JackoWacko


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Resistance (23/4/21)

@JackoWacko

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## AKS (23/4/21)

Happy birthday to you, @JackoWacko
Wishing you a great year ahead.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Chanelr (23/4/21)

Happy Birthday
@JackoWacko
Hope you have a great day

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## ddk1979 (23/4/21)

@JackoWacko
Hope you have an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Stranger (23/4/21)

@JackoWacko

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ARYANTO (23/4/21)

Happy birthday to :
@JackoWacko

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Grand Guru (24/4/21)

Happy Birthday @AdelevdWalt and @Wyni86. I hope you have a wonderful day!
​

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Timwis (24/4/21)

Happy Birthday!

@AdelevdWalt 
@Wyni86

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/4/21)

Happy Birthday
@AdelevdWalt 
@Wyni86 

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 2


----------



## SAVaper (24/4/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@AdelevdWalt 
@Wyni86


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Mzr (24/4/21)

Happy birthday to you @AdelevdWalt and @Wyni86 hope you both have an awesome day further and year ahead

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (24/4/21)

Happy Birthday

@AdelevdWalt
@Wyni86

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Chanelr (24/4/21)

Happy Birthday
@AdelevdWalt
@Wyni86
Hope you both have a great day

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## alex1501 (24/4/21)

Happy Birthday 
 @AdelevdWalt @Wyni86 


and have a great day

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (24/4/21)

Happy Birthday!!

@AdelevdWalt
@Wyni86 

Have an awesome day!!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## AKS (24/4/21)

Have a happy Saturday birthday and a great year ahead @AdelevdWalt & @Wyni86

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## vicTor (24/4/21)

happy birthday

@AdelevdWalt
@Wyni86

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ARYANTO (24/4/21)

@AdelevdWalt & @Wyni86
Happy birthday to the two of you , have a great day !

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## ddk1979 (24/4/21)

@AdelevdWalt
@Wyni86
Hope you have an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Resistance (24/4/21)

@AdelevdWalt
@Wyni86

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Grand Guru (25/4/21)

Happy birthday @Tyrique and many happy returns.

Special birthday wishes to @Stranger for a blessed day and joyful year ahead. Thank you for all your positive contributions to this community!

​

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (25/4/21)

Happy Birthday!

@Tyrique and special birthday wishes to @Stranger!

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/4/21)

Happy Birthday
@Stranger 
@Tyrique 

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (25/4/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Stranger 
@Tyrique


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (25/4/21)

@Tyrique




And @Stranger


Have yourself an Awesome Day and wishing you well to another year filled with blessings.

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (25/4/21)

Happy Birthday @Tyrique

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (25/4/21)

Happy Birthday @Stranger

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mzr (25/4/21)

Happy birthday to you @Tyrique and @Stranger may you both have an awesome day further and year ahead

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (25/4/21)

Happy belated birthday 
@Wyni86 
@AdelevdWalt 
I hope you guys had an awesome day and got spoilt all day ....

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (25/4/21)

Happy birthday 
@Tyrique 
And a very special happy birthday message to 
@Stranger ,thank you for the contributions to the official birthday page.
Hope you guys have an amazing day ahead take care , many happy returns of the day

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## alex1501 (25/4/21)

Happy Birthday
  @Stranger @Tyrique  


 and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 13 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (25/4/21)

Happy birthday@Tyrique 


and special birthday wishes to @Stranger!

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Raslin (25/4/21)

Happy Birthday @Stranger and @Tyrique, have an awesome day.

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (25/4/21)

happy birthday

@Stranger 
@Tyrique

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (25/4/21)

Happy birthday
@Stranger- Big shout out to one of our regulars - have a great day and year !
@Tyrique
Enjoy !

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (25/4/21)

@Stranger - thank you for the contributions to the forum
@Tyrique
Hope you have an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## AKS (25/4/21)

Happy birthday @Tyrique and best wishes for a great year ahead.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## AKS (25/4/21)

Have a happy birthday and a healthy, prosperous year ahead @Stranger

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr (25/4/21)

Happy Birthday
@Stranger
@Tyrique
Hope you both have a great day

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (25/4/21)

Happy Birthday!!!

@Tyrique 

Have an awesome day!

And to the best know @Stranger around here.. Happy Birthday to a Husband, a Father, a Gran'Pa, a Friend, a Forumite, a Fellow Vaper, a Helping Hand! Have a blessed day full of joy and cake (and a little quiet vape)!!!

Reactions: Like 14 | Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru (26/4/21)

Happy Birthday @ADV-Des and many happy returns!
​

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (26/4/21)

Happy birthday 
@ADV-Des 
Have an awesome day ahead , take care enjoy and many happy returns of the day.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/4/21)

Happy Birthday
@ADV-Des 

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Timwis (26/4/21)

Happy Birthday!

@ADV-Des

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ARYANTO (26/4/21)

The lady behind the scenes of ALL DAY VAPES @ADV-Des
Happy Birthday! Keep the magic happening , great day and year !

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## vicTor (26/4/21)

happy birthday

@ADV-Des

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Mzr (26/4/21)

Happy birthday to you @ADV-Des may you have an awesome day further and year ahead

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (26/4/21)

Happy Birthday!

@ADV-Des 

Have an awesome day!!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## alex1501 (26/4/21)

Happy Birthday  @ADV-Des 


and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## SAVaper (26/4/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@ADV-Des


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (26/4/21)

Happy Birthday 

@ADV-Des

Happy Birthday!

@ADV-Des

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Chanelr (26/4/21)

Happy Birthday
@ADV-Des
Hope you have a great day

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## hot.chillie35 (26/4/21)

Happy Belated Birthday 

@AdelevdWalt 
@Wyni86 
@Stranger
@Tyrique

Hope you all had an awesome Birthday!!!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (26/4/21)

Happy Birthday

@ADV-Des

Have a Super Amazing Day!!!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Hooked (26/4/21)

Very special birthday wishes to @ADV-Des. May all your dreams come true and all your nightmares disappear.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Stranger (26/4/21)

@ADV-Des

Many happy returns.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Stranger (26/4/21)

Thanks for all the well wishes ........ I will talk to you later when my head stops hurting .........

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 8 | Funny 2


----------



## AKS (26/4/21)

Have a happy birthday and a healthy year ahead @ADV-Des

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## ddk1979 (26/4/21)

@ADV-Des
Hope you have an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Resistance (26/4/21)

@ADV-Des

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Grand Guru (27/4/21)

Happy Birthday @The_Fran. I hope you have a wonderful day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/4/21)

Happy Birthday
@The_Fran 

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Timwis (27/4/21)

Happy Birthday!

@The_Fran

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## vicTor (27/4/21)

happy birthday

@The_Fran

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Mzr (27/4/21)

Happy birthday to you @The_Fran may have a awesome day and year ahead

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## SAVaper (27/4/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@The_Fran 

Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## alex1501 (27/4/21)

Happy Birthday @The_Fran 


and have a great day

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## hot.chillie35 (27/4/21)

Happy Birthday 

@The_Fran

Have a Great Day!!!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (27/4/21)

Happy birthday 
@The_Fran 
Have an awesome day ahead , take care and many happy returns of the day

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ARYANTO (27/4/21)

Happy Birthday to:
@The_Fran

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Chanelr (27/4/21)

Happy Birthday
@The_Fran
Hope you have a great day

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## AKS (27/4/21)

Happy birthday @The_Fran ,and have a great one.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (27/4/21)

Happy Birthday!!

@The_Fran 

Have an awesome day!!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ddk1979 (27/4/21)

@The_Fran
Hope you have an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Resistance (27/4/21)

@The_Fran
Happy Birthday. Hope you have an Awesome Day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Grand Guru (28/4/21)

No birthdays today.
​

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/4/21)



Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (28/4/21)

Damn no cake !!!! Anyway have a great day everyone!

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (28/4/21)



Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (28/4/21)

No birthdays????? 
Have a wacky and wonderful Wednesday out there everyone , take care be safe and have a blessed day

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (28/4/21)

Good morning everyone and Happy Anti Birthday!!!

Who wants to have a birthday in the middle of the week in any case?!?!

Have an awesome day you lovely bunch of people!

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (28/4/21)

Happy Wednesday,Be safe and have a blessed day vaping buddies

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (28/4/21)

@The_Fran

Happy belated and all the best for the next 364

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Resistance (28/4/21)

Have a good day all and happy birthday to the ones we missed.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Grand Guru (29/4/21)

Happy Birthday @The Golf and many happy returns!
​

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/4/21)

Happy Birthday
@The Golf 

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## hot.chillie35 (29/4/21)

Happy Birthday 

@The Golf 

Have a Great Day!!!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Timwis (29/4/21)

Happy Birthday!

@The Golf

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (29/4/21)

Happy birthday 
@The Golf 
Have an awesome day ahead , take care enjoy and many happy returns of the day.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## vicTor (29/4/21)

happy birthday

@The Golf

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## SAVaper (29/4/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@The Golf


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Mzr (29/4/21)

Happy birthday to you @The Golf may you have an awesome day and year ahead

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Chanelr (29/4/21)

Happy Birthday
@The Golf
Hope you have a great day

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## AKS (29/4/21)

Happy birthday to 


@The Golf 
Have a great day.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## alex1501 (29/4/21)

Happy Birthday
 @The Golf 


 and have a great day

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (29/4/21)

Happy Birthday!!

@The Golf

Have an awesome day!!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## ARYANTO (29/4/21)

Happy birthday
@The Golf

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Stranger (29/4/21)

@The Golf

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ddk1979 (29/4/21)

@The Golf
Hope you have an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Resistance (29/4/21)

@The Golf
Happy Birthday.habe an Awesome Day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Resistance (30/4/21)

A very Happy Birthday to you @hot.chillie35 .may you have an Awesome Day filled with love and joy,peace and happiness and may the year ahead be blessed.

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/4/21)

@hot.chillie35 May you have a SUPER AWESOME BIRTHDAY and I hope @Resistance does all the cooking today and spoils you BIG TIME! ENJOY!

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (30/4/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@hot.chillie35


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (30/4/21)

Happy birthday @Robert pt @Juvenile and @woolmer. I hope you have an awesome day!

special birthday wishes to @hot.chillie35 for a blessed day and joyful year ahead!


​

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/4/21)

Happy Birthday
@Robert pt 
@Juvenile 
@woolmer 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## vicTor (30/4/21)

happy birthday

@hot.chillie35 
@Robert pt
@Juvenile
@woolmer

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (30/4/21)

Happy birthday @Robert pt @Juvenile and @woolmer. 
And special birthday wishes to @hot.chillie35 
Hope you all have a super day!!

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## alex1501 (30/4/21)

*Happy Birthday* 
   @hot.chillie35 @Juvenile   


    @Robert pt @woolmer    
and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mzr (30/4/21)

Happy birthday to you
@Robert pt
@woolmer
@hot.chillie35
@Juvenile
May you all have a awesome day celebrating and even better year ahead

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (30/4/21)

Happy birthday 
@Robert pt 
@Juvenile 
@woolmer 

And a super duper happy birthday @hot.chillie35 have a super spicy day ahead , take care be safe and take the party onto the weekend enjoy

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (30/4/21)

Resistance said:


> A very Happy Birthday to you @hot.chillie35 .may you have an Awesome Day filled with love and joy,peace and happiness and may the year ahead be blessed.
> View attachment 228647
> View attachment 228648

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## hot.chillie35 (30/4/21)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 228649
> 
> @hot.chillie35 May you have a SUPER AWESOME BIRTHDAY and I hope @Resistance does all the cooking today and spoils you BIG TIME! ENJOY!



AMAZING!!!...Thank you @MrGSmokeFree...U just made my morning

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (30/4/21)

Hooked said:


> Happy birthday @Robert pt @Juvenile and @woolmer.
> And special birthday wishes to @hot.chillie35
> Hope you all have a super day!!
> 
> View attachment 228660



Thanks @Hooked

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## hot.chillie35 (30/4/21)

Thank you 

@SAVaper 
@vicTor 
@alex1501 
@Mzr 
@Yuvir Punwasi 

You Guys Rock!!!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 8


----------



## Chanelr (30/4/21)

Happy Birthday
@Robert pt
@Juvenile
@woolmer
Hope you all have a great day.

A supersized birthday wishes to @hot.chillie35 hope you have an awesome day

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (30/4/21)

Grand Guru said:


> Happy birthday @Robert pt @Juvenile and @woolmer. I hope you have an awesome day!
> 
> special birthday wishes to @hot.chillie35 for a blessed day and joyful year ahead!
> 
> ...


T


Grand Guru said:


> Happy birthday @Robert pt @Juvenile and @woolmer. I hope you have an awesome day!
> 
> special birthday wishes to @hot.chillie35 for a blessed day and joyful year ahead!
> 
> ...



Thank you @Grand Guru ..

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## hot.chillie35 (30/4/21)

A Very Special Thank You

@Resistance 
@MrGSmokeFree 
@Grand Guru 
@Hooked 
@Chanelr 


You guys are super awesome....mwah

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5


----------



## AKS (30/4/21)

Happy birthday wishes to @hot.chillie35 
@Robert pt , @Juvenile & @woolmer
May you have a healthy & memorable year ahead.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (30/4/21)

Happeee Bifffday!!!!

@hot.chillie35
@Robert pt
@Juvenile
@woolmer


Hope you all have an awesome day today!!!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Stranger (30/4/21)

@hot.chillie35 
@Robert pt
@Juvenile
@woolmer


Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/4/21)

hot.chillie35 said:


> AMAZING!!!...Thank you @MrGSmokeFree...U just made my morning


It is only a pleasure @hot.chillie35 may you have a lekker day further and party hard

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (30/4/21)

Happy Birthday
@Robert pt
@Juvenile
@woolmer
You guys have an Awesome Birthday too.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ARYANTO (30/4/21)

Happy nearly belated Friday birthday to 

@hot.chillie35- a jalapeno pepper and habanero wish to one of our regulars !
@Robert pt
@Juvenile
@woolmer

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ddk1979 (30/4/21)

@hot.chillie35 - special birthday wishes to you. .Thank you for your contributions to the forum 
@Robert pt
@Juvenile
@woolmer
Hope you have an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Grand Guru (1/5/21)

Happy Birthday @Arbee @Palladium65 and @Snape of Vape. I hope you all have great day!

​

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/5/21)

Happy Birthday
@Arbee 
@Palladium65 
@Snape of Vape 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## SAVaper (1/5/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Arbee 
@Palladium65 
@Snape of Vape


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Timwis (1/5/21)

Happy Birthday!

@Arbee
@Palladium65
@Snape of Vape

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## vicTor (1/5/21)

happy birthday

@Arbee
@Palladium65
@Snape of Vape

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## hot.chillie35 (1/5/21)

Thanks guys, u the best.

@ARYANTO
@ddk1979
@AKS 
@DarthBranMuffin

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## hot.chillie35 (1/5/21)

Happy Birthday 

@Arbee 
@Palladium65 
@Snape of Vape


Have a super awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## hot.chillie35 (1/5/21)

Happy Belated Birthday

@Robert pt
@Juvenile
@woolmer

Hope you had an Amazing Day!!!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Mzr (1/5/21)

Happy birthday to you 
@Arbee
@Palladium65
@Snape of Vape
May you all have a awesome day celebrating and even better year ahead

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (1/5/21)

Happy birthday 
@Arbee 
@Palladium65 
@Snape of Vape
I hope you guys have an amazing day , take care , many happy returns of the day … be safe out there and let’s get the party started

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## alex1501 (1/5/21)

Happy Birthday 
 @Arbee @Palladium65 @Snape of Vape 


 and have a great day

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Chanelr (1/5/21)

Happy Birthday
@Arbee
@Palladium65
@Snape of Vape
Hope you all have a great day

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Palladium65 (1/5/21)

Thanks guys . 

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 7


----------



## Resistance (1/5/21)

@Arbee
@Palladium65
@Snape of Vape
Happy Birthday. Have an Awesome Day!

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO (1/5/21)

Happy Birthday to:
@Arbee
@Palladium65
@Snape of Vape

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## AKS (1/5/21)

Have a happy birthday and a healthy, prosperous year ahead @Arbee
@Palladium65 & @Snape of Vape

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (1/5/21)

Happy Birthday!

@Arbee
@Palladium65
@Snape of Vape

You are so important, they made your birthday a holiday! Enjoy your day!!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## ddk1979 (1/5/21)

@Arbee
@Palladium65
@Snape of Vape
Hope you have an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Grand Guru (2/5/21)

Happy Birthday @Crockett and many happy returns!

​

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (2/5/21)

Happy birthday 
@Crockett 
Have an amazing day ahead , take care enjoy and many happy returns of the day

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## AKS (2/5/21)

@Crockett ,Have a happy birthday and a great year ahead.

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (2/5/21)

@Crockett Happy Birthday. Hope you have an Awesome Day!

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (2/5/21)

Happy Birthday!

@Crockett

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mzr (2/5/21)

Happy birthday to you @Crockett mayy you have a great day further and year ahead

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/5/21)

Happy Birthday
@Crockett 

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (2/5/21)

happy birthday

@Crockett

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (2/5/21)

Happy birthday to

@Crockett

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr (2/5/21)

Happy Birthday
@Crockett
Hope you have a great day

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## alex1501 (2/5/21)

Happy Birthday
  @Crockett  


 and have a great day

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (2/5/21)

@Crockett
Hope you have an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (2/5/21)

Happy Birthday 

@Crockett 

Enjoy ur day!!!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (2/5/21)

Happy Birthday!

@Crockett

Hope it is an awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (3/5/21)

Happy Birthday @BetaTester552 and @Ashveer03. I hope you have an awesome day!

​

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/5/21)

Happy Birthday
@BetaTester552 
@Ashveer03 

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12 | Funny 1


----------



## Timwis (3/5/21)

Happy Birthday!

@BetaTester552
@Ashveer03

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (3/5/21)

Happy birthday 
@BetaTester552 
@Ashveer03 
Have an awesome day ahead and many happy returns of the day

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## vicTor (3/5/21)

happy birthday

@BetaTester552
@Ashveer03

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Mzr (3/5/21)

Happy birthday to you
@BetaTester552
@Ashveer03
May you both have an awesome day further

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## SAVaper (3/5/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@BetaTester552 
@Ashveer03


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (3/5/21)

Happy Birthday 

@BetaTester552 
@Ashveer03 

Enjoy ur day!!!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Resistance (3/5/21)

@BetaTester552
@Ashveer03
Happy Birthday. Have an Awesome Day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (3/5/21)

Happy Birthday!!

@BetaTester552
@Ashveer03 

Have an awesome day!!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## alex1501 (3/5/21)

Happy Birthday
 @BetaTester552 @Ashveer03 


 and have a great day

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Chanelr (3/5/21)

Happy Birthday
@BetaTester552
@Ashveer03
Hope you both have a great day

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## AKS (3/5/21)

Have a happy birthday and a great year ahead, @BetaTester552 & @Ashveer03

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Stranger (3/5/21)

@Arbee
@Palladium65
@Snape of Vape
Happy belated

Today is a really good day to have a birthday, sho I am dumb, any day is a really good day to have birthday
@BetaTester552
@Ashveer03
Many happy returns.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ARYANTO (3/5/21)

Happy birthday
@BetaTester552
@Ashveer03

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## ddk1979 (3/5/21)

@BetaTester552
@Ashveer03
Hope you have an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Ashveer03 (3/5/21)

Thanks guys 

Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 6


----------



## Grand Guru (4/5/21)

Happy Birthday @fred1sa and @TheBeastsa. I hope you have a wonderful day!

​

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Timwis (4/5/21)

Happy Birthday!

@fred1sa 
@TheBeastsa

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## vicTor (4/5/21)

happy birthday

@fred1sa
@TheBeastsa

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## alex1501 (4/5/21)

Happy Birthday 
 @fred1sa @TheBeastsa 


and have a great day

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/5/21)

Happy Birthday
@fred1sa 
@TheBeastsa 

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12 | Funny 1


----------



## SAVaper (4/5/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@fred1sa 
@TheBeastsa


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (4/5/21)

Happy Birthday!!

@fred1sa
@TheBeastsa

Have an awesome day!!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Mzr (4/5/21)

Happy birthday to you
@fred1sa
@TheBeastsa
May you both have an awesome day further and year ahead

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (4/5/21)

Happy birthday 
@fred1sa
@TheBeastsa
Wishing you guys everything of the best , have an awesome day ahead and many happy returns of the day

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ARYANTO (4/5/21)

Happy Birthday -
@fred1sa
@TheBeastsa

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Resistance (4/5/21)

@fred1sa
@TheBeastsa
Happy Birthday. Have an Awesome Day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Chanelr (4/5/21)

Happy Birthday
@fred1sa
@TheBeastsa
Hope you have an awesome day

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## AKS (4/5/21)

Happy birthday and a great year ahead to
New@fred1sa & @TheBeastsa

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## hot.chillie35 (4/5/21)

Happy Birthday 

@fred1sa 
@TheBeastsa 

Enjoy ur day!!!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Stranger (4/5/21)

@fred1sa
@TheBeastsa

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ddk1979 (4/5/21)

@fred1sa
@TheBeastsa
Hope you have an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Crockett (4/5/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Happy Birthday!
> 
> @Crockett
> 
> Hope it is an awesome day!!!


Thanks so much to everyone for all the awesome birthday wishes!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 8


----------



## Grand Guru (5/5/21)

Happy Birthday @univapo @Navak and @gertvanjoe. I hope you have a wonderful day!

Special birthday wishes to @Yuvir Punwasi for a blessed day and an awesome year ahead!

​

Reactions: Like 13 | Winner 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (5/5/21)

Happy birthday 
@univapo 
@Navak 
@gertvanjoe 
I hope you guys have a spectacular day ahead … take care , enjoy and many many happy returns of the day

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (5/5/21)

Happy birthday @Navak @gertvanjoe 

And special birthday wishes to @univapo, who has been so active on our forum!!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## SAVaper (5/5/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Yuvir Punwasi
And
@univapo 
@Navak 
@gertvanjoe

Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 13 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor (5/5/21)

happy birthday

@Yuvir Punwasi 
@univapo 
@Navak 
@gertvanjoe

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/5/21)

Happy Birthday
@Yuvir Punwasi 
@univapo 
@Navak 
@gertvanjoe 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## hot.chillie35 (5/5/21)

Special Birthday wishes 

@Yuvir Punwasi

Have urself an awesome day.

Happy Birthday

@univapo 
@Navak 
@gertvanjoe 

Enjoy ur special day guys!

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (5/5/21)

Happy Birthday

@univapo
@Navak
@gertvanjoe and,

Special Birthday wishes to @Yuvir Punwasi

Reactions: Like 13 | Winner 1


----------



## Mzr (5/5/21)

Happy birthday to you
@univapo
@Navak
@gertvanjoe and special wishes to @Yuvir Punwasi may all have a awesome day and year ahead

Reactions: Like 13 | Winner 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (5/5/21)

Happy Birthday!!

@Yuvir Punwasi 
@univapo
@Navak
@gertvanjoe 

May you all grow so old that your birth certificate expires!!

Reactions: Like 13 | Funny 1


----------



## Timwis (5/5/21)

Happy Birthday!

@univapo 
@Navak 
@gertvanjoe

And special birthday wishes to @Yuvir Punwasi

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 1


----------



## alex1501 (5/5/21)

Happy Birthday   
 @Yuvir Punwasi @gertvanjoe @univapo @Navak 


 and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Chanelr (5/5/21)

Happy Birthday
@univapo
@Navak
@gertvanjoe

And extra special birthday wishes to @Yuvir Punwasi

Hope you all have a smashing day

Reactions: Like 13 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO (5/5/21)

Happy Birthday to:
@Yuvir Punwasi- have a happy day !
@univapo
@Navak
@gertvanjoe

Reactions: Like 13 | Winner 1


----------



## AKS (5/5/21)

Happy birthday to @univapo , @Navak
& @gertvanjoe 
And extra cheers and cake to @Yuvir Punwasi

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 1


----------



## Stranger (5/5/21)

@Yuvir Punwasi
@univapo
@Navak
@gertvanjoe

2 is a conversation ... 4 is a vaping party

many happy returns.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ddk1979 (5/5/21)

@Yuvir Punwasi - special birthday wishes to you ... thank you for your contributions to the forum

@univapo
@Navak
@gertvanjoe
Hope you have an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (5/5/21)

Thank you guys for the awesome messages … I haven’t met many of you guys and you guys have become a part of my life going forward, I really look forward to getting up grabbing my phone and going onto Ecigssa to write up messages as soon as I get up everyday … you are all super awesome and super special to me … thank you my awesome Ecigssa/vape for life family

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (5/5/21)

@Yuvir Punwasi
A super wish to you brother on this special day. May your vapes dreams come true.
@univapo
A special wish to you as well for making waves of change.
@Navak
@gertvanjoe
I hope you all had a fantastic day. Happy Birthday!

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (6/5/21)

Happy Birthday @Antonius Scheid @StephanKuhn and @TFM. I hope you all have an awesome day!

​

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/5/21)

Happy Birthday
@Antonius Scheid 
@StephanKuhn 
@TFM 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (6/5/21)

Happy Birthday!

@Antonius Scheid
@StephanKuhn
@TFM

Reactions: Like 13 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (6/5/21)

happy birthday

@Antonius Scheid
@StephanKuhn
@TFM

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## alex1501 (6/5/21)

Happy Birthday 
 @TFM @StephanKuhn @Antonius Scheid 


 and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mzr (6/5/21)

Happy birthday to you
@TFM
@StephanKuhn
@Antonius Scheid
May you all have a awesome day celebrating and even better year ahead

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (6/5/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Antonius Scheid 
@StephanKuhn 
@TFM


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (6/5/21)



Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (6/5/21)

Happy birthday to:
@Antonius Scheid
@StephanKuhn
@TFM - keep the flavours coming 
Enjoy !

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (6/5/21)

Happy Birthday

@Antonius Scheid
@StephanKuhn
@TFM

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (6/5/21)

Good morning and happy birthday 
@Antonius Scheid 
@StephanKuhn 
@TFM 
Hope you guys have an awesome day day ahead , take care , enjoy and many happy returns of the day

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr (6/5/21)

Happy Birthday
@Antonius Scheid
@StephanKuhn
@TFM
Hope you all have an awesome day

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## AKS (6/5/21)

A happy birthday to you, @Antonius Scheid , @StephanKuhn & @TFM
Have a great day and a fantastic year ahead.

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (6/5/21)

@Antonius Scheid
@StephanKuhn
@TFM
Hope you have an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (6/5/21)

Happy Birthday!!

@Antonius Scheid
@StephanKuhn
@TFM 

Have an awesome day!!

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (6/5/21)

Happy Birthday

@Antonius Scheid
@StephanKuhn
@TFM

Hope you had an awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (7/5/21)

Happy Birthday @DizZa @goki and @Steve Claassen. I hope you all have an awesome day!

​

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Timwis (7/5/21)

Happy Birthday!

@DizZa 
@goki 
@Steve Claassen

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/5/21)

Happy Birthday
@DizZa 
@goki 
@Steve Claassen 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## vicTor (7/5/21)

happy birthday

@DizZa
@goki
@Steve Claassen

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (7/5/21)

Happy birthday 
@DizZa
@goki
@Steve Claassen
have an awesome day ahead, take care enjoy the party though the weekend , all the best and many happy returns of the day.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Mzr (7/5/21)

Happy birthday to you
@goki
@DizZa
@Steve Claassen may you all have a awesome day celebrating and even better year ahead

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## SAVaper (7/5/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@DizZa 
@goki 
@Steve Claassen


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (7/5/21)

Happy Birthday

@DizZa
@goki
@Steve Claassen

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## ARYANTO (7/5/21)

Happy birthday
@DizZa
@goki
@Steve Claassen
ENJOY !

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Chanelr (7/5/21)

Happy Birthday
@DizZa
@goki
@Steve Claassen
Hope you all have a great day

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## alex1501 (7/5/21)

Happy Birthday 
 @DizZa @goki @Steve Claassen 


 and have a great day

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## AKS (7/5/21)

Happy birthday to you,
@DizZa , @goki & @Steve Claassen
Have a great one.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (7/5/21)

Happy Birthday!!

@DizZa
@goki
@Steve Claassen

Have an awesome day!!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## ddk1979 (7/5/21)

@DizZa
@goki
@Steve Claassen
Hope you have an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Resistance (7/5/21)

@DizZa
@goki
@Steve Claassen
Happy Birthday. Have an awesome birthday!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Grand Guru (8/5/21)

No birthdays today.

​

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (8/5/21)

It's Saturday so let's all have a drink to not being a year older!

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (8/5/21)

No birthdays????????????

Good morning Ecigssa family ,I trust everyone have an absolutely awesome and blessed day ahead , safe travels and as @Timwis says… let’s have that drink

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/5/21)

May you all have a super lekker day

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## univapo (8/5/21)

Wow~ I never got so much attention before. I hope our subforum can gain as much attention as here in the future. lol Thank you, vapefams in Ecigssa! Big love!!!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 7


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (8/5/21)



Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 2


----------



## hot.chillie35 (8/5/21)

Happy Belated Birthday 

@DizZa 
@goki 
@Steve Claassen 

Hope u had an awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## hot.chillie35 (8/5/21)



Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (8/5/21)

I almost missed nobody's birthday.... Hope everyone had an awesome day!!!

Happy birthday to the nature legend!!!

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (8/5/21)



Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (9/5/21)

Happy Birthday @RobertC83. I hope you have a wonderful day!

​

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/5/21)

Happy Birthday 
@RobertC83 

May you have awesome day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Timwis (9/5/21)

Way aye a Birthday today!!!

Happy Birthday!

@RobertC83

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Mzr (9/5/21)

Happy birthday to you @RobertC83 may you have an awesome day further and year ahead

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## vicTor (9/5/21)

happy birthday

@RobertC83

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## SAVaper (9/5/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@RobertC83


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## alex1501 (9/5/21)

Happy Birthday 
  @RobertC83   


and have a great day

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (9/5/21)

Good morning and happy birthday 
@RobertC83 
Hope you have an awesome day ahead and many happy returns of the day.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## AKS (9/5/21)

Have a happy birthday and a great year ahead @RobertC83

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## hot.chillie35 (9/5/21)

Happy Birthday 

@RobertC83

Enjoy ur day!!!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (9/5/21)

Happy Birthday

@RobertC83

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Chanelr (9/5/21)

Happy Birthday 
@RobertC83
Hope you have a great day

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## ddk1979 (9/5/21)

@RobertC83
Hope you have an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (9/5/21)

Happy Birthday!!

@RobertC83 

Have an awesome day!!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Resistance (9/5/21)

@RobertC83 Happy Birthday

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Grand Guru (10/5/21)

Happy Birthday @DemonicBunnee @CraftyZA @FranskylinM @khalidsul23 and @TonySC. I hope you guys have an amazing day!

​

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (10/5/21)

Happy Birthday!

@DemonicBunnee 
@CraftyZA 
@FranskylinM 
@khalidsul23 
@TonySC

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## SAVaper (10/5/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@DemonicBunnee 
@CraftyZA 
@FranskylinM 
@khalidsul23 
@TonySC


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (10/5/21)

Good morning and happy birthday to
@DemonicBunnee 
@CraftyZA 
@FranskylinM 
@khalidsul23 
@TonySC
have an awesome day ahead guys and a fantastic start to the new week, take care enjoy your day and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## vicTor (10/5/21)

happy birthday

@DemonicBunnee
@CraftyZA
@FranskylinM
@khalidsul23
@TonySC

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/5/21)

Happy Birthday
@DemonicBunnee
@CraftyZA
@FranskylinM
@khalidsul23
@TonySC

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (10/5/21)

Happy Birthday

@DemonicBunnee
@CraftyZA
@FranskylinM
@khalidsul23
@TonySC

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## alex1501 (10/5/21)

Happy Birthday and many happy returns
@CraftyZA @DemonicBunnee @FranskylinM @khalidsul23 @TonySC

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (10/5/21)

Happy Birthday!

@TonySC 
@DemonicBunnee
@CraftyZA
@FranskylinM
@khalidsul23

Have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## CraftyZA (10/5/21)

Thanks guys & gals

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 8


----------



## Chanelr (10/5/21)

Happy Birthday
@DemonicBunnee
@CraftyZA
@FranskylinM
@khalidsul23
@TonySC
Hope you all have a great day

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## AKS (10/5/21)

Have a happy & healthy birthday 
@DemonicBunnee 
@CraftyZA 
@FranskylinM 
@khalidsul23 
@TonySC
and a great year ahead.

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## ddk1979 (10/5/21)

@DemonicBunnee
@CraftyZA
@FranskylinM
@khalidsul23
@TonySC
Hope you have an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## ARYANTO (10/5/21)

Happy birthday to:
@DemonicBunnee
@CraftyZA
@FranskylinM
@khalidsul23
@TonySC

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## hot.chillie35 (10/5/21)

Happy Birthday

@DemonicBunnee
@CraftyZA
@FranskylinM
@khalidsul23
@TonySC

Have an awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Mzr (10/5/21)

Happy birthday to you
@DemonicBunnee
@CraftyZA
@FranskylinM
@khalidsul23
@TonySC
May you all have an awesome day further and year ahead

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Resistance (10/5/21)

@DemonicBunnee
@CraftyZA
@FranskylinM
@khalidsul23
@TonySC
Happy Birthday!.
Have an Awesome Birthday.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Grand Guru (11/5/21)

Happy Birthday @davedes @Johan1989 @Piratical Cookie @WestCoastFog and @Willem.Adriaan.L 

​

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Timwis (11/5/21)

Happy Birthday!

@davedes 
@Johan1989 
@Piratical Cookie 
@WestCoastFog 
@Willem.Adriaan.L

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/5/21)

Happy Birthday 
@davedes
@Johan1989
@Piratical Cookie
@WestCoastFog
@Willem.Adriaan.L

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## vicTor (11/5/21)

happy birthday

@davedes
@Johan1989
@Piratical Cookie
@WestCoastFog
@Willem.Adriaan.L

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (11/5/21)

Good morning and happy birthday 
@davedes 
@Johan1989 
@Piratical Cookie 
@WestCoastFog 
@Willem.Adriaan.L
I hope you guys have a great day ahead , take care care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Mzr (11/5/21)

Happy birthday to you
@davedes
@Johan1989
@Piratical Cookie
@WestCoastFog
@Willem.Adriaan.L
May all of you have a super awesome day further and year ahead

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## SAVaper (11/5/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@davedes 
@Johan1989 
@Piratical Cookie 
@WestCoastFog 
@Willem.Adriaan.L


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Hooked (11/5/21)

Happy Birthday @davedes @Johan1989 @Piratical Cookie @Willem.Adriaan.L

And special birthday wishes from one West Coast vaper to another @WestCoastFog

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (11/5/21)

Happy Birthday!!

@davedes
@Johan1989
@Piratical Cookie
@WestCoastFog
@Willem.Adriaan.L 

Have an awesome day!!!!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (11/5/21)

Happy Birthday

@davedes
@Johan1989
@Piratical Cookie
@WestCoastFog
@Willem.Adriaan.L

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Chanelr (11/5/21)

Happy Birthday 
@davedes
@Johan1989
@Piratical Cookie
@WestCoastFog
@Willem.Adriaan.L
Hope you all have a smashing day

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## AKS (11/5/21)

Happy birthday to you,
@davedes
@Johan1989
@Piratical Cookie
@WestCoastFog
@Willem.Adriaan.L
May you all have a healthy and happy year ahead.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## alex1501 (11/5/21)

Happy Birthday  
 @davedes @Johan1989 @Piratical Cookie 


   @WestCoastFog @Willem.Adriaan.L   
 and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Stranger (11/5/21)

@davedes
@Johan1989
@Piratical Cookie
@WestCoastFog
@Willem.Adriaan.L

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ddk1979 (11/5/21)

@davedes
@Johan1989
@Piratical Cookie
@WestCoastFog
@Willem.Adriaan.L
Hope you have an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Resistance (11/5/21)

@davedes
@Johan1989
@Piratical Cookie
@WestCoastFog
@Willem.Adriaan.L
Happy Birthday, have an Awesome Birthday!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Grand Guru (12/5/21)

Happy Birthday @Akash and @Althalus and many happy returns!

Special birthday wishes to a national monument and one of the pillars of the vaping community, the one and only @Silver! May your day be bright and the year ahead be filled with joyful moments and blessings!

​

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 2


----------



## Timwis (12/5/21)

Happy Birthday!

@Akash 
@Althalus

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (12/5/21)

Happy birthday 
@Akash 
@Althalus 
And a very special happy birthday 
@Silver 
I hope you guys have a fabulous day ahead take care enjoy, and many happy returns.

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/5/21)

@Silver may you a super awesome day. And a big thank you for all you do on the forum SIR YOU ARE A TRUE LEGEND!  Ps enjoy the slap chips later

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (12/5/21)

happy birthday 

@Silver 
@Akash
@Althalus

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/5/21)

Happy Birthday

@Akash
@Althalus


May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (12/5/21)

Happy Belated Birthday 

@davedes 
@Johan1989 
@Piratical Cookie 
@WestCoastFog 
@Willem.Adriaan.L

Hope u had an.awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (12/5/21)

Happy Birthday 

@Akash 
@Althalus



A Special Birthday Shout out

@Silver 

Hope you all have an super amazing!!!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (12/5/21)

Happeeeee Bifffday!!!!

@Silver 
@Akash
@Althalus

Have an awesome day!!!! May you grow so old that the municipality needs to come out to put you down!!

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 2


----------



## Timwis (12/5/21)

Happy Birthday!

@Silver

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (12/5/21)

Happy Birthday!

@Silver

View attachment 229487




Don't ask it wouldn't post then went crazy!!!!!

Reactions: Like 11 | Funny 1


----------



## THE REAPER (12/5/21)

Happy Birthday
@Silver hope you get gold today
@Akash
@Althalus
Hope you enjoy this special day.

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 2


----------



## alex1501 (12/5/21)

Happy Birthday @Silver 


   @Akash @Althalus   
 and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 2


----------



## Mzr (12/5/21)

Happy birthday to you 
@Akash
@Althalus
@Silver thank you
May you all have a awesome day celebrating and even better year ahead

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 2


----------



## SAVaper (12/5/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Silver
And
@Akash 
@Althalus


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (12/5/21)

Happy Birthday @Silver

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (12/5/21)

Happy Birthday

@Akash
@Althalus

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt (12/5/21)

Happy Bday @Silver 

Sent from my SM-N986B using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (12/5/21)

Happy birthday @Akash and @Althalus 

And special birthday wishes to @Silver!! Wishing you everything of the best for the year ahead.

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 2


----------



## AKS (12/5/21)

Happy birthday @Silver ,have an excellent day and a healthy year ahead.

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## AKS (12/5/21)

Happy birthday to you, @Akash &
@Althalus
Wishing you a great year ahead.

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr (12/5/21)

Happy Birthday
@Akash
@Althalus

And supersized birthday wishes to @Silver 

Hope you all have an awesome day

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 2


----------



## Stranger (12/5/21)

@Akash
@Althalus

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (12/5/21)

@Silver

Many happy returns and thank you for your contribution to this forum. May it come back to you ten fold.

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (12/5/21)

Thank you all for the wonderful birthday wishes!!

It's amazing - I got these birthday wishes before those of some of my close friends and family
They were coming in from early this morning

You guys and gals all rock

I have had a nice morning so far. Going to do another hour or two of work and then my plan is to go for a nice walk and take the afternoon off. Great blue skies today.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 13


----------



## ddk1979 (12/5/21)

@Akash
@Althalus

And special birthday wishes to @Silver - thank you for all your contributions to the forum.

Hope you have an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 2


----------



## Resistance (12/5/21)

@Akash
@Althalus Happy Birthday!



@Silver have an Awesome Birthday! And many more wonderful birthdays

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (12/5/21)

Happy Birthday to @Akash , @Althalus and @Silver 

I hope you guys had an awesome day. All the best wishes for the year ahead. Stay safe, stay sane!

@Silver, thanks for everything you do around the ECIGSSA family, both the visible and the invisible.

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 2


----------



## Grand Guru (13/5/21)

Happy Birthday @Ash @DotDubb @Vaporeon13 and @rogue zombie. I hope you all have great day!

​

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## hot.chillie35 (13/5/21)

Happy Birthday 

@Ash 
@DotDubb 
@Vaporeon13 
@rogue zombie

Have a Fantastic Day!!!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/5/21)

Happy Birthday
@Ash 
@DotDubb 
@Vaporeon13 
@rogue zombie 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## SAVaper (13/5/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Ash 
@DotDubb 
@Vaporeon13 
@rogue zombie


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## alex1501 (13/5/21)

Happy Birthday 
 @rogue zombie @Ash 


 @DotDubb @Vaporeon13   
 and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## vicTor (13/5/21)

happy birthday

@Ash
@DotDubb
@Vaporeon13
@rogue zombie

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (13/5/21)

Happy Birthday

@Ash
@DotDubb
@Vaporeon13
@rogue zombie

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (13/5/21)

Happy birthday 
@Ash 
@DotDubb 
@Vaporeon13 
@rogue zombie
I hope you guys have an amazing day ahead , take care , enjoy and many happy returns of day.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Timwis (13/5/21)

Happy Birthday!

@Ash 
@DotDubb 
@Vaporeon13 
@rogue zombie

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (13/5/21)

Happy Birthday!!

@Ash
@DotDubb
@Vaporeon13
@rogue zombie

Have an awesome day!!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Mzr (13/5/21)

Happy birthday to you
@Ash
@DotDubb
@Vaporeon13
@rogue zombie
May you all have a awesome day celebrating and even better year ahead

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Chanelr (13/5/21)

Happy Birthday
@Ash
@DotDubb
@Vaporeon13
@rogue zombie
Hope you all have a great day

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## THE REAPER (13/5/21)

Happy Birthday

@Ash
@DotDubb
@Vaporeon13
@rogue zombie
Hope you guys have a relaxing day ahead with loads of fun.

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Stranger (13/5/21)

@Ash
@DotDubb
@Vaporeon13
@rogue zombie

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## AKS (13/5/21)

Happy birthday,
@Ash
@DotDubb
@Vaporeon13
@rogue zombie
and best wishes for a great year ahead.

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## ARYANTO (13/5/21)

Happy birthday to
@Ash
@DotDubb
@Vaporeon13
@rogue zombie

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## ddk1979 (13/5/21)

@Ash
@DotDubb
@Vaporeon13
@rogue zombie
Hope you have an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Silver (13/5/21)

Kuhlkatz said:


> Happy Birthday to @Akash , @Althalus and @Silver
> 
> I hope you guys had an awesome day. All the best wishes for the year ahead. Stay safe, stay sane!
> 
> @Silver, thanks for everything you do around the ECIGSSA family, both the visible and the invisible.



thanks very much @Kuhlkatz 
Right back at you! 
Thanks for all your efforts over the years!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Grand Guru (14/5/21)

Happy Birthday @CPS and @Nitro. I hope you have an awesome day!

Special birthday wishes to @YeOldeOke and many thanks for your contributions to the forum!

​

Reactions: Like 15 | Can relate 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (14/5/21)

Good morning and a very happy birthday 
@CPS 
@Nitro 
@YeOldeOke 
Have an amazing day ahead guys , many happy returns of the day … let’s party into the weekend

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/5/21)

Happy Birthday
@YeOldeOke
@CPS
@Nitro

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Timwis (14/5/21)

Get in there @Grand Guru we have been waiting in anticipation, what a star!

Happy Birthday!

@CPS 
@Nitro

And special birthday wishes to @YeOldeOke!




No seriously, have a great day!!!!!

Reactions: Like 13 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (14/5/21)

Happy birthday @CPS @Nitro 

And very special birthday wishes to @YeOldeOke. Wishing you everything of the best for the year ahead.

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (14/5/21)

happy birthday

@YeOldeOke 
@CPS 
@Nitro

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## YeOldeOke (14/5/21)

Is dit alweer sulke tyd! I refuse to do the math!

Thanks guys! And @Grand Guru thanks for making me all nostalgic 'n' stuff! That pic reminds me of the 15 years I spent in Asia living on a tropical isle with a beautiful gal, inside and out!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 9


----------



## THE REAPER (14/5/21)

Happy Birthday
@YeOldeOke cake cake and more cake 
@CPS
@Nitro
Have a awesome day it's your special day.

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## AKS (14/5/21)

Have a happy birthday and a great year ahead, @YeOldeOke ,
@CPS & @Nitro

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (14/5/21)

Happy Birthday

@YeOldeOke 
@CPS
@Nitro

Reactions: Like 15 | Funny 1


----------



## Chanelr (14/5/21)

Happy Birthday
@YeOldeOke
@CPS
@Nitro
Hope you all have an awesome day

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## alex1501 (14/5/21)

Happy Birthday
 @YeOldeOke @CPS @Nitro 


and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## ARYANTO (14/5/21)

Happy birthday

@YeOldeOke- Keep on mixing !
@CPS
@Nitro

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (14/5/21)

Happy Birthday!!!!

@YeOldeOke
@CPS
@Nitro

Have an awesome day!!!!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Mzr (14/5/21)

Happy birthday to you
@CPS
@Nitro
@YeOldeOke
May you all have a awesome day celebrating and even better year ahead

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## SAVaper (14/5/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@CPS 
@Nitro 
@YeOldeOke


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## hot.chillie35 (14/5/21)

Happy Birthday 

@CPS 
@Nitro
@YeOldeOke

Have an awesome day guys!!!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ddk1979 (14/5/21)

@CPS
@Nitro
@YeOldeOke
Hope you have an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Resistance (14/5/21)

@Ash
@DotDubb
@Vaporeon13
@rogue zombie

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Resistance (14/5/21)

@CPS
@Nitro
@YeOldeOke

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Grand Guru (15/5/21)

Happy Birthday @Riaz_sh and @Vwiked. I hope you have an awesome day!

​

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Resistance (15/5/21)

@Riaz_sh 
@Vwiked

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Mzr (15/5/21)

Happy birthday to you
@Riaz_sh
@Vwiked

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Timwis (15/5/21)

Happy Birthday!

@Riaz_sh
@Vwiked

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (15/5/21)

Happy Birthday @Riaz_sh and @Vwiked.

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/5/21)

Happy Birthday
@Riaz_sh 
@Vwiked 

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## ARYANTO (15/5/21)

Happy Birthday
@Riaz_sh
@Vwiked

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## alex1501 (15/5/21)

Happy Birthday 
 @Riaz_sh @Vwiked 


 and have a great day

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Chanelr (15/5/21)

Happy Birthday
@Riaz_sh
@Vwiked
Hope you both have a great day

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (15/5/21)

Happy birthday 
@Riaz_sh 
@Vwiked 
I hope you guys have a super awesome day ahead , take care and many happy returns of the day, enjoy

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## SAVaper (15/5/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Riaz_sh 
@Vwiked


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## vicTor (15/5/21)

happy birthday

@Riaz_sh 
@Vwiked

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## AKS (15/5/21)

Have a happy birthday @Riaz_sh &
@Vwiked ,and a good year ahead.

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (15/5/21)

Happy Birthday!!

@Riaz_sh 
@Vwiked 

Have an awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## ddk1979 (15/5/21)

@Riaz_sh
@Vwiked
Hope you have an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Mzr (15/5/21)

Happy birthday to you 
@Riaz_sh
@Vwiked
Hope you both had an awesome day

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Molly13 (15/5/21)

Happy birthday to 
@Riaz_sh
@Vwiked
Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Grand Guru (16/5/21)

Happy Birthday @Jacques0102 @Redaa and @Ryan Baxter. I hope you all have an awesome day!

​

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Timwis (16/5/21)

Happy Birthday!

@Jacques0102 
@Redaa 
@Ryan Baxter

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (16/5/21)

Happy Birthday!!

@Jacques0102
@Redaa
@Ryan Baxter

Have an awesome day!!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/5/21)

Happy Birthday
@Jacques0102
@Redaa
@Ryan Baxter

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 15 | Winner 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (16/5/21)

Happy Birthday

@Jacques0102
@Redaa
@Ryan Baxter

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (16/5/21)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@Jacques0102 
@Redaa 
@Ryan Baxter
have an awesome day ahead guys , take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## SAVaper (16/5/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Jacques0102 
@Redaa 
@Ryan Baxter


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## vicTor (16/5/21)

happy birthday

@Jacques0102
@Redaa
@Ryan Baxter

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## alex1501 (16/5/21)

Happy Birthday 
 @Jacques0102 @Redaa @Ryan Baxter 


 and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## AKS (16/5/21)

Happy birthday @Jacques0102 & @Redaa
& @Ryan Baxter & best wishes for a great year ahead.

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jacques0102 (16/5/21)

Thanx buddy.. Appreciate it,

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 4


----------



## ARYANTO (16/5/21)

Happy Birthday @Jacques0102 @Redaa and @Ryan Baxter

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr (16/5/21)

Happy Birthday
@Jacques0102
@Redaa
@Ryan Baxter
Hope you all have a great day

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (16/5/21)

Happy Belated Birthday 

@Riaz_sh 
@Vwiked

Hope u had a great day!!!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## hot.chillie35 (16/5/21)

Happy Birthday

@Jacques0102
@Redaa
@Ryan Baxter

Have a great day!!!

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## Redaa (16/5/21)

Thanks man. 

Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (16/5/21)

@Jacques0102
@Redaa
@Ryan Baxter
Hope you have an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mzr (16/5/21)

Happy birthday to you
@Jacques0102
@Redaa
@Ryan Baxter
Hope you all have a awesome day celebrating and even better year ahead

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (16/5/21)

@Jacques0102
@Redaa
@Ryan Baxter

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (17/5/21)

Happy Birthday @Imti175 @Lawrence A @sadan_cpt and @Neal. I hope you guys have a wonderful day!

​

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (17/5/21)

Happy Birthday!

@Imti175 
@Lawrence A 
@sadan_cpt 
@Neal

Reactions: Like 13 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/5/21)

Happy Birthday 
@Imti175
@Lawrence A
@sadan_cpt
@Neal

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (17/5/21)

happy birthday

@Imti175
@Lawrence A
@sadan_cpt
@Neal

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (17/5/21)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@Imti175 
@Lawrence A 
@sadan_cpt 
@Neal
have an awesome day ahead guys, take care enjoy your day and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (17/5/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Imti175 
@Lawrence A 
@sadan_cpt 
@Neal


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (17/5/21)

Happy Birthday

@Imti175
@Lawrence A
@sadan_cpt
@Neal

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (17/5/21)

@Imti175
@Lawrence A
@sadan_cpt
@Neal

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (17/5/21)

Happy Birthday 

@Imti175 
@Lawrence A 
@sadan_cpt 
@Neal 

Have an awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## AKS (17/5/21)

Have a happy birthday @Imti175 ,
@Lawrence A , @sadan_cpt 
& @Neal 
Hope your Monday is a breeze and best wishes for a great year ahead.

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## alex1501 (17/5/21)

Happy Birthday 
 @Imti175 @Lawrence A @sadan_cpt @Neal 


 and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (17/5/21)

Happy Birthday!!!

@Imti175
@Lawrence A
@sadan_cpt
@Neal 

Have an awesome day!!

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr (17/5/21)

Happy Birthday 
@Imti175
@Lawrence A
@sadan_cpt
@Neal
Hope you all have a great day

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (17/5/21)

Happy Birthday
@Imti175
@Lawrence A
@sadan_cpt
@Neal - have a good one ,enjoy your day and take care .

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## THE REAPER (17/5/21)

Happy Birthday
@Imti175
@Lawrence A
@sadan_cpt
@Neal
Hope you all have a great day ahead.

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mzr (17/5/21)

Happy birthday to you
@Imti175
@Lawrence A
@sadan_cpt
@Neal
May you all have a awesome day celebrating and even better year ahead

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## Imti175 (17/5/21)

Thanks 

Sent from my MAR-LX1A using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 5


----------



## ddk1979 (17/5/21)

@Imti175
@Lawrence A
@sadan_cpt
@Neal
Hope you have an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (18/5/21)

Happy Birthday @Zef and @Chris du Toit and many happy returns!

​

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Timwis (18/5/21)

Happy Birthday!

@Zef 
@Chris du Toit

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/5/21)

Happy Birthday
@Zef 
@Chris du Toit 

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## SAVaper (18/5/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Zef 
@Chris du Toit


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## alex1501 (18/5/21)

Happy Birthday 
 @Zef @Chris du Toit 


and have a great day

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## vicTor (18/5/21)

happy birthday

@Zef 
@Chris du Toit

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Resistance (18/5/21)

@Zef
@Chris du Toit


Have an Awesome Day!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (18/5/21)

Happy Birthday

@Zef
@Chris du Toit

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## hot.chillie35 (18/5/21)

Happy Birthday 

@Zef 
@Chris du Toit

Have an awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## THE REAPER (18/5/21)

Happy Birthday
@Zef
@Chris du Toit
Have a great day.

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (18/5/21)

Good morning 
And a very happy birthday 
@Zef 
@Chris du Toit 
I hope you guys have an awesome day ahead , take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (18/5/21)

Happy Birthday!!

@Zef
@Chris du Toit

Have an awesome day!!

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## AKS (18/5/21)

Happy birthday and happy days ahead
@Zef & @Chris du Toit

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Chanelr (18/5/21)

Happy Birthday
@Zef
@Chris du Toit
Hope you both have a great day

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## ARYANTO (18/5/21)

Happy birthday

@Zef 
@Chris du Toit
Enjoy

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Mzr (18/5/21)

Happy birthday to you
@Zef
@Chris du Toit
May you both have an awesome day celebrating and even better year ahead

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## ddk1979 (18/5/21)

@Zef
@Chris du Toit
Hope you have an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Grand Guru (19/5/21)

Happy Birthday @Jp1905 and @Seth. I hope you have a wonderful day!

​

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (19/5/21)

Happy birthday 
@Jp1905 
@Seth 
Have an awesome day ahead guys , take care many happy returns of the day

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Timwis (19/5/21)

Happy Birthday!

@Jp1905 
@Seth

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/5/21)

Happy Birthday
@Jp1905 
@Seth 

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## THE REAPER (19/5/21)

Happy Birthda
@Jp1905
@Seth
Have a great day everyone.

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## vicTor (19/5/21)

happy birthday

@Jp1905 
@Seth

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## SAVaper (19/5/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Jp1905 
@Seth


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## hot.chillie35 (19/5/21)

Happy Birthday 

@Jp1905 
@Seth 

Have an awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (19/5/21)

Happy Birthday

@Jp1905
@Seth

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## alex1501 (19/5/21)

Happy Birthday 
 @Jp1905 @Seth 


 and have a great day

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Chanelr (19/5/21)

Happy Birthday
@Jp1905
@Seth
Hope you both have a great day

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (19/5/21)

Happy Birthday!!!

@Jp1905
@Seth 

Have an awesome day!!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Mzr (19/5/21)

Happy birthday to you
@Seth
@Jp1905
May you both have a super lekker day and even better year ahead

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## AKS (19/5/21)

Happy birthday and happy days ahead to you, @Jp1905 & @Seth

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## ARYANTO (19/5/21)

Happy Birthday
@Jp1905
@Seth

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## ddk1979 (19/5/21)

@Jp1905
@Seth
Hope you have an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Resistance (19/5/21)

@Jp1905
@Seth


Have an Awesome Day

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Grand Guru (20/5/21)

No birthdays today.

​

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Timwis (20/5/21)

Happy Day Everyone, i don't like birthday's anyway




Wait, cake, booze, presents, i love birthdays!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 11 | Funny 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (20/5/21)

Good morning and happy non-birthday!

Have an amazing day @ECIGSSA!!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/5/21)



Reactions: Like 10 | Funny 3


----------



## THE REAPER (20/5/21)

Have a great day everyone and enjoy those flavors.

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (20/5/21)



Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (20/5/21)

No birthdays?????? Have an awesome day ahead Ecigssa family, take care , be safe out there and have a blessed day

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (20/5/21)



Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Resistance (20/5/21)



Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (20/5/21)



Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mzr (20/5/21)

Be kind and always smile have a lekker day peeps

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (21/5/21)

Happy Birthday @PistolJay and @Tai. I hope you have an awesome day!

Special wishes to @BioHAZarD for a blessed day and a memorable year ahead!

​

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (21/5/21)

Happy Birthday!

@PistolJay 
@Tai 

And special birthday wishes to @BioHAZarD

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/5/21)

Happy Birthday
@BioHAZarD 
@PistolJay 
@Tai 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (21/5/21)

Good morning 
@PistolJay 
@Tai 
@BioHAZarD 
Have an extra super awesome day ahead guys and let’s party into the weekend … take care and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## alex1501 (21/5/21)

Happy Birthday
 @BioHAZarD @PistolJay @Tai 


and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (21/5/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@BioHAZarD 
@PistolJay 
@Tai


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (21/5/21)

happy birthday

@PistolJay
@Tai
@BioHAZarD

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## hot.chillie35 (21/5/21)

Special Birthday Shout Out 

*@BioHAZarD*

Have a Super Amazing Day!!!

Reactions: Like 13 | Winner 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (21/5/21)

Happy Birthday

*@PistolJay
@Tai*

Have an amazing Day!!!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## THE REAPER (21/5/21)

Happy Birthday
@BioHAZarD hope you have an extra special day today and lots of cake. 
@PistolJay
@Tai
Have a great day everyone.

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (21/5/21)

Happy Birthday

@BioHAZarD 
@PistolJay
@Tai

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr (21/5/21)

Happy Birthday
@BioHAZarD
@PistolJay
@Tai
Hope you all have an awesome day

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## ARYANTO (21/5/21)

Happy birthday to:
@BioHAZarD
@PistolJay
@Tai

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (21/5/21)

@BioHAZarD
Extra blessings to you bro.

@PistolJay
@Tai

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## AKS (21/5/21)

A very happy birthday to 


@BioHAZarD 
Have a great day.
Also best wishes to you,
@PistolJay & @Tai

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mujahid Padayachy (21/5/21)

@Tai
@PistolJay
@BioHAZarD

Happy Birthday!!!!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (21/5/21)

Happeee Bifffday!!!!

@BioHAZarD
@PistolJay
@Tai 

Have an awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (21/5/21)

@PistolJay 
@Tai 

And special birthday wishes to @BioHAZarD

Hope you have an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (21/5/21)

@BioHAZarD
@PistolJay
@Tai

Friday birthdays be like




Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Silver (21/5/21)

Happy birthday @BioHAZarD , @PistolJay and @Tai 

Have a super day and weekend!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Mzr (21/5/21)

Happy birthday to you
@PistolJay
@Tai
@BioHAZarD may you all have an awesome day further and super year ahead

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (22/5/21)

No birthdays today.

​

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Timwis (22/5/21)

It's Saturday so party anyway!

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 1


----------



## THE REAPER (22/5/21)

Have a grvape weekend everyone be safe and enjoy.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/5/21)



Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (22/5/21)

Whhhhhhaaaaaaaaatttt no birthdays??????

Good morning family , I trust everyone is well and tired of the week that passed us by … let’s get this weekend going take care and be safe out there guys .

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (22/5/21)

Happy Non-Birthday Everyone!!!

Reactions: Like 9 | Informative 3


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (22/5/21)



Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Grand Guru (23/5/21)

Happy Birthday @DS_vaper and @Keanan23. I hope you have a wonderful day!

Special birthday wishes to @ace_d_house_cat and thank you for all your contributions to the forum.

​

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Timwis (23/5/21)

Happy Birthday!

@DS_vaper 
@Keanan23



And especially @ace_d_house_cat

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## AKS (23/5/21)

Happy birthday to you, @DS_vaper & @Keanan23 
Have a great day!
And special birthday wishes to @ace_d_house_cat 


Best wishes for a great year ahead.

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/5/21)

Happy Birthday
@ace_d_house_cat 
@DS_vaper 
@Keanan23 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (23/5/21)

Happy Birthday

@ace_d_house_cat
@DS_vaper
@Keanan23

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## alex1501 (23/5/21)

Happy Birthday  
 @ace_d_house_cat @DS_vaper @Keanan23 


and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## SAVaper (23/5/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@ace_d_house_cat 
@DS_vaper 
@Keanan23


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Chanelr (23/5/21)

Happy Birthday
@ace_d_house_cat
@DS_vaper
@Keanan23
Hope you all have an awesome day

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## hot.chillie35 (23/5/21)

Happy Birthday

@ace_d_house_cat
@DS_vaper
@Keanan23

Have a Super Amazing Day!!!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (23/5/21)

Good morning and Happy birthday 
@Keanan23 
@DS_vaper 
And a special birthday goes out to 
@ace_d_house_cat 
Have a super awesome day ahead guys, take care all the best and many happy returns of the day.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## ARYANTO (23/5/21)

Morning ,Happy birthday to:
@Keanan23
@DS_vaper
Big shout out to:
@ace_d_house_cat

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## ddk1979 (23/5/21)

@ace_d_house_cat
@DS_vaper
@Keanan23
Hope you have an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## vicTor (23/5/21)

happy birthday

@ace_d_house_cat
@DS_vaper
@Keanan23

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Mzr (23/5/21)

Happy birthday to you
@DS_vaper
@ace_d_house_cat
@Keanan23
May you all have a awesome day celebrating and even better year ahead

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Resistance (23/5/21)

@DS_vaper




@ace_d_house_cat



@Keanan23


May you all have an Awesome Day!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## THE REAPER (23/5/21)

Happy Birthday
@ace_d_house_cat
@DS_vaper
@Keanan23
Hope you all had a great day.

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (23/5/21)

Happy Birthday!!

@ace_d_house_cat
@DS_vaper
@Keanan23

Hope it was an awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Grand Guru (24/5/21)

Happy Birthday @Bender @Cruzz_33 @PartyDave and @ShamZ.I hope you all have a wonderful day!

​

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/5/21)

Happy Birthday
@Bender
@Cruzz_33
@PartyDave
@ShamZ 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (24/5/21)

Happy Birthday!

@Bender 
@Cruzz_33 
@PartyDave
@ShamZ

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (24/5/21)

Happy Birthday

@Bender
@Cruzz_33
@PartyDave
@ShamZ

Have an awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (24/5/21)

Happy Birthday!
@Cruzz_33
@PartyDave
@ShamZ
@Bender

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (24/5/21)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@Bender
@Cruzz_33
@PartyDave
@ShamZ 
have an awesome day ahead guys , take care care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## THE REAPER (24/5/21)

Happy Birthday
@Cruzz_33
@PartyDave
@ShamZ
@Bender
Hope you have a great day huge clouds. And little clouds as long as you enjoy it.

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (24/5/21)

happy birthday

@Bender
@Cruzz_33
@PartyDave
@ShamZ

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (24/5/21)

Happy Birthday!!!

@Bender
@Cruzz_33
@PartyDave
@ShamZ 

Have an awesome day!!

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (24/5/21)

Happy Birthday

@Bender
@Cruzz_33
@PartyDave
@ShamZ

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## alex1501 (24/5/21)

Happy Birthday  
 @Bender @Cruzz_33 @PartyDave @ShamZ 


and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## AKS (24/5/21)

Happy birthday to you, @Bender ,
@Cruzz_33 , @PartyDave &
@ShamZ 
Have a friendly Monday and a great year ahead.

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr (24/5/21)

Happy Birthday
@Bender
@Cruzz_33
@PartyDave
@ShamZ
Hope you all have a great day

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (24/5/21)

@Cruzz_33
@PartyDave
@ShamZ
@Bender
Hope you have an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Mzr (24/5/21)

Happy birthday to you
@Cruzz_33
@PartyDave
@ShamZ
@Bender
May you all have a awesome day celebrating and even better year ahead

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Stranger (24/5/21)

@Bender
@Cruzz_33
@PartyDave
@ShamZ

Thought I forgot didn't you, you were right, I nearly did, my bad.

Many happy returns.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Resistance (24/5/21)

@Bender
@Cruzz_33
@PartyDave
@ShamZ

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Keanan23 (24/5/21)

Thanks everyone. 

Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 10


----------



## Grand Guru (25/5/21)

Happy Birthday @RiccoS and @Wimmas and many happy returns!

​

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/5/21)

Happy Birthday
@RiccoS 
@Wimmas 

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## SAVaper (25/5/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@RiccoS 
@Wimmas


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## vicTor (25/5/21)

happy birthday

@RiccoS 
@Wimmas

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## alex1501 (25/5/21)

Happy Birthday
 @RiccoS @Wimmas 


 and have a great day

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (25/5/21)

Good morning and happy birthday 
@RiccoS 
@Wimmas 
Have an awesome day ahead guys , take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Chanelr (25/5/21)

Happy Birthday
@RiccoS
@Wimmas
Hope you both have a great day

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## THE REAPER (25/5/21)

Happy Birthday
@RiccoS
@Wimmas
Have a great day everyone. Lots of cake.

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## hot.chillie35 (25/5/21)

Happy Birthday

@RiccoS
@Wimmas

Have an awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (25/5/21)

Happy Birthday

@RiccoS
@Wimmas

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (25/5/21)

Happy Birthday!!

@RiccoS
@Wimmas 

Have an awesome day!!

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## AKS (25/5/21)

Happy birthday to you @RiccoS &
@Wimmas
Have a great day and a healthy, prosperous year ahead.

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## ARYANTO (25/5/21)

Happy Birthday!!
@RiccoS
@Wimmas

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Mzr (25/5/21)

Happy birthday to you @Wimmas and @RiccoS may you both have an amazing day celebrating and even better year ahead

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Stranger (25/5/21)

@RiccoS
@Wimmas

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## ddk1979 (25/5/21)

@RiccoS
@Wimmas
Hope you have an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Resistance (25/5/21)

@RiccoS
@Wimmas

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Timwis (25/5/21)

Happy Birthday!

@RiccoS 
@Wimmas

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Grand Guru (26/5/21)

Happy Birthday @MoeHS1. I hope you have a wonderful day!


​

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/5/21)

Happy Birthday
@MoeHS1 

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Timwis (26/5/21)

Happy Birthday!

@MoeHS1

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## SAVaper (26/5/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@MoeHS1


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## vicTor (26/5/21)

happy birthday

@MoeHS1

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## hot.chillie35 (26/5/21)

Happy Birthday

@MoeHS1

Have a Super Amazing Day!!!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## THE REAPER (26/5/21)

Happy Birthday
@MoeHS1
Have a great day everyone.

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (26/5/21)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@MoeHS1 
Have a great day ahead , take care and many happy returns.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (26/5/21)

Happy Birthday @MoeHS1

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Chanelr (26/5/21)

Happy Birthday
@MoeHS1
Hope you have a great day

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (26/5/21)

Happy Birthday!!!

@MoeHS1 

Have an awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Mzr (26/5/21)

Happy birthday to you @MoeHS1 may you have an awesome day celebrating and even better year ahead

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## alex1501 (26/5/21)

Happy Birthday  @MoeHS1 


 and have a great day

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Stranger (26/5/21)

@MoeHS1

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ARYANTO (26/5/21)

Happy Birthday
@MoeHS1

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Resistance (26/5/21)

@MoeHS1

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## ddk1979 (26/5/21)

@MoeHS1
Hope you have an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Grand Guru (27/5/21)

Happy Birthday @Imperator and many returns!

​

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Timwis (27/5/21)

Happy Birthday!

@Imperator

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/5/21)

Happy Birthday
@Imperator 

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 15 | Winner 1


----------



## alex1501 (27/5/21)

Happy Birthday 
 @Imperator 


and have a great day

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## SAVaper (27/5/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Imperator 

Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## vicTor (27/5/21)

happy birthday

@Imperator

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (27/5/21)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@Imperator 
Have an amazing day ahead , take care enjoy and many happy returns.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (27/5/21)

Happy Birthday

@Imperator

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Hooked (27/5/21)

Happy Birthday @Imperator of Emissary Elixirs! Wishing you all the best for the year ahead.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Chanelr (27/5/21)

Happy Birthday
@Imperator
Hope you have a great day

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Resistance (27/5/21)

@Imperator

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## ARYANTO (27/5/21)

Happy birthday
@Imperator

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## hot.chillie35 (27/5/21)

Happy Birthday 

@Imperator 

Have an awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Stranger (27/5/21)

@Imperator

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## THE REAPER (27/5/21)

Happy Birthday
@Imperator
Have a good one and enjoy the day everyone.

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (27/5/21)

Happy Birthday!!!

@Imperator 

Have an awesome day!!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Mzr (27/5/21)

Happy birthday to you @Imperator may you have an awesome day celebrating and even better year ahead

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## AKS (27/5/21)

Happy belated birthday to you,
@MoeHS1 ,hope you had a great day.
Happy birthday to you, @Imperator 
Wishing you a great year ahead.

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## ddk1979 (27/5/21)

@Imperator
Hope you have an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Grand Guru (28/5/21)

Happy Birthday @Hypersonic136 and many happy returns!

​

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (28/5/21)

Good morning and happy birthday 
@Hypersonic136 
Have a fantastic day ahead, many happy returns and party into the weekend

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/5/21)

Happy Birthday
@Hypersonic136 

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Timwis (28/5/21)

Happy Birthday!

@Hypersonic136

Reactions: Like 14 | Winner 1


----------



## SAVaper (28/5/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Hypersonic136


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Winter_Vaper (28/5/21)



Reactions: Like 14


----------



## THE REAPER (28/5/21)

Happy Birthday
@Hypersonic136
Have a awesome day everyone.

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## vicTor (28/5/21)

happy birthday

@Hypersonic136

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (28/5/21)

Happy Birthday

@Hypersonic136

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## alex1501 (28/5/21)

Happy Birthday
 @Hypersonic136 


and have a great day

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (28/5/21)

Happy Birthday!!!

@Hypersonic136 

Have an awesome day!!

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## Resistance (28/5/21)

@Hypersonic136

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## AKS (28/5/21)

Have a happy birthday @Hypersonic136 ,
and a great year ahead.

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Chanelr (28/5/21)

Happy Birthday
@Hypersonic136
Hope you have a great day

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Stranger (28/5/21)

@Hypersonic136

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## hot.chillie35 (28/5/21)

Happy Birthday 

@Hypersonic136

Have an amazing day!!!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Mzr (28/5/21)

Happy birthday to you @Hypersonic136 hope you have an awesome day further celebrating

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## ARYANTO (28/5/21)

Happy Birthday
@Hypersonic136

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## ddk1979 (29/5/21)

@Hypersonic136
Hope you had an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Grand Guru (29/5/21)

A very happy birthday to @antonherbst and @Spongebob. I hope you have a wonderful day!

​

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (29/5/21)

Happy Birthday to @antonherbst

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Timwis (29/5/21)

Happy Birthday!

@antonherbst 
@Spongebob

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (29/5/21)

Happy Birthday to @Spongebob

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/5/21)

Happy Birthday
@antonherbst
@Spongebob

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## SAVaper (29/5/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@antonherbst 
@Spongebob


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## alex1501 (29/5/21)

Happy Birthday
 @antonherbst @Spongebob 


and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## vicTor (29/5/21)

happy birthday

@antonherbst 
@Spongebob

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (29/5/21)

Happy Birthday!!!

@antonherbst
@Spongebob 

Have an awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (29/5/21)

Good morning and a very happy birthday 
@antonherbst 
@Spongebob 
Have an awesome day ahead guys , take care and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## THE REAPER (29/5/21)

Happy Birthday
@antonherbst
@Spongebob
Have a good one everyone.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Chanelr (29/5/21)

Happy Birthday
@antonherbst
@Spongebob
Hope you both have an awesome day

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## ARYANTO (29/5/21)

Happy birthday to:
@antonherbst
@Spongebob

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Resistance (29/5/21)

@antonherbst
@Spongebob


Have an Awesome Day!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## AKS (29/5/21)

Happy birthday @antonherbst & @Spongebob
Have a great weekend and best wishes for the year ahead.

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Mzr (29/5/21)

Happy birthday to you @antonherbst and @Spongebob may you both have a awesome day celebrating and even better year ahead

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## hot.chillie35 (29/5/21)

Happy Birthday

@antonherbst 
@Spongebob

Have an awesome day and relaxful weekend!!!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## hot.chillie35 (29/5/21)



Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ddk1979 (29/5/21)

@antonherbst
@Spongebob
Hope you have an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Kuhlkatz (29/5/21)

Happy Birthday @antonherbst and @Spongebob 

Hope you guys had a great day. All of the best for the year ahead!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Spongebob (29/5/21)

Thank you one and all, really appreciated

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 11


----------



## Grand Guru (30/5/21)

Happy Birthday @wiesbang and many happy returns!

Special birthday wishes to @Room Fogger for a blessed day and a memorable year ahead!

​

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/5/21)

Happy Birthday
@Room Fogger 


May you have a very lekker day!

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/5/21)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY

@wiesbang 

May you have an awesome day

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## vicTor (30/5/21)

happy birthday

@Room Fogger 
@wiesbang

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (30/5/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Room Fogger 
@wiesbang


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (30/5/21)

Happy Birthday!

@wiesbang

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Timwis (30/5/21)

Special birthday wishes to @Room Fogger !

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr (30/5/21)

Happy birthday
@wiesbang
@Room Fogger with extra special wishes.

Hope you both have a great day

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (30/5/21)

Happy birthday @wiesbang 

And special wishes to @Room Fogger. Have a vaping good day and year ahead!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (30/5/21)

Happy birthday to ...
@wiesbang
@Room Fogger - big shout out meneer - geniet jou dag , hoop die Springkane is daar om jou company te hou 
Congratulations !

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (30/5/21)

Happy birthday 
@wiesbang 
Wishing you an awesome one.

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (30/5/21)

A very happy birthday 
@Room Fogger 
Have the most fabulous day ahead , take care and enjoy… many happy returns and stay as awesome as you are.

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## alex1501 (30/5/21)

Happy Birthday 
  @Room Fogger @wiesbang  


 and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (30/5/21)

@wiesbang




@Room Fogger

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## AKS (30/5/21)

Happy birthday to you, 
@wiesbang
and best wishes to you @Room Fogger 
for a great day and a memorable year ahead.

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mzr (30/5/21)

Happy birthday to you 
@wiesbang
@Room Fogger may you both have an awesome day further celebrating and even better year ahead

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## THE REAPER (30/5/21)

Happy Birthday
@Room Fogger have an awesome day. 
@wiesbang
Happy vape day everyone hope you all enjoy it to the max.

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (30/5/21)

@antonherbst and @Spongebob @Room Fogger and 
@wiesbang
Very happy weekend birthday wishes and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (30/5/21)

@wiesbang 
Special birthday wishes to you @Room Fogger

Hope you have an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (30/5/21)

Happy Birthday!!!

@wiesbang 
@Room Fogger 

Have an Awesome Day!!!

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (30/5/21)

Happy Birthday @Room Fogger and @wiesbang 

I hope the day ( and family / friends ) treated you well. Wishing you all the best till we meet here again for the next one !

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (31/5/21)

Happy Birthday @GerharddP @montezuma @SivenZN and @Zoomzc06. I hope you all have an awesome day!

​

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (31/5/21)

Happy Birthday
@GerharddP 
@montezuma 
@SivenZN 
@Zoomzc06 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (31/5/21)

Happy Birthday!

@GerharddP 
@montezuma 
@SivenZN 
@Zoomzc06

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (31/5/21)

Happy Birthday

@GerharddP
@montezuma
@SivenZN
@Zoomzc06

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (31/5/21)

happy birthday

@GerharddP
@montezuma
@SivenZN
@Zoomzc06

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (31/5/21)

Happy Birthday!

@GerharddP
@montezuma
@SivenZN
@Zoomzc06 

Have an Awesome day!!

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## THE REAPER (31/5/21)

Happy Birthday
@GerharddP
@montezuma
@SivenZN
@Zoomzc06
Have a great day everyone.

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (31/5/21)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@GerharddP 
@montezuma 
@SivenZN 
@Zoomzc06 
May you guys have an awesome day day ahead, take care care and many happy returns, enjoy

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (31/5/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@GerharddP 
@montezuma 
@SivenZN 
@Zoomzc06


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## alex1501 (31/5/21)

Happy Birthday
 @GerharddP @montezuma 


 @SivenZN @Zoomzc06 
and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (31/5/21)

@GerharddP

@montezuma
@SivenZN
@Zoomzc06


Have an Awesome Day!

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (31/5/21)

@GerharddP
@montezuma
@SivenZN
@Zoomzc06

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr (31/5/21)

Happy Birthday
@GerharddP
@montezuma
@SivenZN
@Zoomzc06
Hope you all have a smashing day

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## AKS (31/5/21)

Have a happy birthday and a great year ahead @GerharddP , @montezuma ,
@SivenZN & @Zoomzc06

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mzr (31/5/21)

Happy birthday to you
@GerharddP
@montezuma
@SivenZN
@Zoomzc06
May you all have a awesome day celebrating and even better year ahead

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (31/5/21)

@GerharddP
@montezuma
@SivenZN
@Zoomzc06
Hope you have an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (31/5/21)

Happy Belated Birthday and a Special Shout Out 

@Room Fogger 

I hope you had an awesome day!!!

Happy Belated Birthday

@wiesbang

Hope u also had an amazing Day!!!

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (31/5/21)

Happy Birthday 

@GerharddP 
@montezuma 
@SivenZN 
@Zoomzc06

Have a Fantastic Day!!!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## ARYANTO (31/5/21)

Happy birthday to :

@GerharddP
@montezuma
@SivenZN
@Zoomzc06

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (1/6/21)

Happy Birthday @KB_314 @bsmrt50 @Rasool and @Riddick. I hope you have a wonderful day!

​

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/6/21)

Happy Birthday
@KB_314
@bsmrt50
@Rasool
@Riddick

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Timwis (1/6/21)

Happy Birthday!

@KB_314 
@bsmrt50 
@Rasool 
@Riddick

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## vicTor (1/6/21)

happy birthday

@KB_314
@bsmrt50
@Rasool
@Riddick

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (1/6/21)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@KB_314
@bsmrt50
@Rasool
@Riddick
Have an awesome day ahead guys , take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## THE REAPER (1/6/21)

Happy Birthday
@KB_314
@bsmrt50
@Rasool
@Riddick
Have a awesome day everyone.

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## hot.chillie35 (1/6/21)

Happy Birthday 

@KB_314 
@bsmrt50 
@Rasool 
@Riddick

Have a Super Amazing Day!!!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (1/6/21)

Happy Birthday

@KB_314
@bsmrt50
@Rasool
@Riddick

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Chanelr (1/6/21)

Happy Birthday
@KB_314
@bsmrt50
@Rasool
@Riddick
Hope you all have a wonderful day

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## alex1501 (1/6/21)

Happy Birthday
 @KB_314 @bsmrt50 @Rasool @Riddick 


 and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (1/6/21)

Happy Birthday!!!

@KB_314
@bsmrt50
@Rasool
@Riddick 

Have and awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Stranger (1/6/21)

@KB_314
@bsmrt50
@Rasool
@Riddick

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## ARYANTO (1/6/21)

Good morning , If you are in Gauteng ,warm wishes ,the rest of you ... happy birthday
@KB_314
@bsmrt50
@Rasool
@Riddick

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## AKS (1/6/21)

Have a happy birthday and a fantastic year ahead, @KB_314 , @bsmrt50 ,
@Rasool & @Riddick

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Mzr (1/6/21)

Happy birthday to you
@KB_314
@bsmrt50
@Rasool
@Riddick
May all have an awesome day celebrating and even better year ahead

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## ddk1979 (1/6/21)

@KB_314
@bsmrt50
@Rasool
@Riddick
Hope you have an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Resistance (1/6/21)

@KB_314
@bsmrt50
@Rasool
@Riddick

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## SivenZN (1/6/21)

ARYANTO said:


> Happy birthday to :
> 
> @GerharddP
> @montezuma
> ...



Thank you !!!! VAPE ON!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 9


----------



## Grand Guru (2/6/21)

Happy Birthday @myBru @PrinceVlad @Reinvanhardt and @Wilco. I hope you have an awesome day!

​

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (2/6/21)

Happy Birthday!

@myBru 
@PrinceVlad 
@Reinvanhardt 
@Wilco

Reactions: Like 13 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## AKS (2/6/21)

Have a happy birthday and a healthy year ahead @myBru , @PrinceVlad ,
@Reinvanhardt & @Wilco

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (2/6/21)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@myBru 
@PrinceVlad 
@Reinvanhardt 
@Wilco
have an amazing day ahead guys , take care be safe enjoy your day and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/6/21)

Happy Birthday
@myBru
@PrinceVlad
@Reinvanhardt
@Wilco

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## THE REAPER (2/6/21)

Happy Birthday
@myBru
@PrinceVlad
@Reinvanhardt
@Wilco
Hope the day takes you to special places.
Have a great day everyone.

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (2/6/21)

happy birthday

@myBru
@PrinceVlad
@Reinvanhardt
@Wilco

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (2/6/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@myBru 
@PrinceVlad 
@Reinvanhardt 
@Wilco


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## alex1501 (2/6/21)

Happy Birthday
 @myBru @PrinceVlad @Reinvanhardt @Wilco 


 and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mujahid Padayachy (2/6/21)

Happy Birthday
@PrinceVlad
@Reinvanhardt
@Wilco
@myBru
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (2/6/21)

Happy Birthday

@PrinceVlad
@Reinvanhardt
@Wilco
@myBru

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr (2/6/21)

Happy Birthday
@myBru
@PrinceVlad
@Reinvanhardt
@Wilco
Hope you all have a great day

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (2/6/21)

Happy Birthday to:
@myBru
@PrinceVlad
@Reinvanhardt
@Wilco

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## Winter_Vaper (2/6/21)

Happy Birthday 
@myBru
@PrinceVlad
@Reinvanhardt
@Wilco

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## myBru (2/6/21)

Happy Bday:
@PrinceVlad 
@Reinvanhardt 
@Wilco 

Hope you get many vape things

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (2/6/21)

Happy Birthday!!

@myBru
@PrinceVlad
@Reinvanhardt
@Wilco 

Have an awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (2/6/21)

Happy Birthday 

@myBru 
@PrinceVlad 
@Reinvanhardt 
@Wilco

Have a Fantastic Day!!!

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (2/6/21)

@myBru
@PrinceVlad
@Reinvanhardt
@Wilco



Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (2/6/21)

@myBru
@PrinceVlad
@Reinvanhardt
@Wilco
Hope you have an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (2/6/21)

@myBru
@PrinceVlad
@Reinvanhardt
@Wilco

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mzr (2/6/21)

Happy birthday to you
@myBru
@PrinceVlad
@Reinvanhardt
@Wilco
Hope you guys had an awesome day celebrating and may you all have a even better year ahead

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (3/6/21)

Happy Birthday @Kalashnikov and @Sash. I hope you have a wonderful day!


Happy​

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/6/21)

Happy Birthday

@Sash from


And
@Kalashnikov

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Timwis (3/6/21)

Happy Birthday!

@Kalashnikov 
@Sash

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## SAVaper (3/6/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Kalashnikov
@Sash


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (3/6/21)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@Kalashnikov 
@Sash 
Have an awesome day ahead , take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Mujahid Padayachy (3/6/21)

Happy Birthday
@Kalashnikov 
@Sash 
Hope you have a good one!!!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## THE REAPER (3/6/21)

Happy Birthday
@Kalashnikov
@Sash
Hope you guys have a wonderful day ahead.

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (3/6/21)

Happy Birthday

@Kalashnikov
@Sash

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## vicTor (3/6/21)

happy birthday

@Sash 
@Kalashnikov

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Chanelr (3/6/21)

Happy Birthday
@Kalashnikov
@Sash
Hope you both have an awesome day

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Mzr (3/6/21)

Happy birthday to you @Kalashnikov and @Sash hope you guys have a awesome day celebrating and even better year ahead

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## hot.chillie35 (3/6/21)

Happy Birthday 

@Kalashnikov
@Sash

Have an amazing day!!!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## AKS (3/6/21)

Happy birthday to you @Kalashnikov
& @Sash
Have a great day.

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## ARYANTO (3/6/21)

Happy birthday to
@Kalashnikov
@Sash

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## Resistance (3/6/21)

@Kalashnikov
@Sash

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## alex1501 (3/6/21)

Happy Birthday
 @Kalashnikov @Sash 


 and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 16 | Winner 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (3/6/21)

Happy Birthday!

@Kalashnikov
@Sash 

Have an awesome day!!

Reactions: Like 16 | Funny 2


----------



## Stranger (3/6/21)

@Kalashnikov
@Sash





Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## ddk1979 (3/6/21)

@Kalashnikov
@Sash
Hope you have an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## Grand Guru (4/6/21)

No birthdays today.

​

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/6/21)



Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (4/6/21)



Reactions: Like 12


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (4/6/21)

Good morning and happy Friday!!!

Happy Birthday to Angelina....

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (4/6/21)

Good morning family, I hope everyone is all good this winter time … please take care and be safe out there In this cold and rainy time in Durban ,take care and have a blessed day ahead …. And it’s finally Friday

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (4/6/21)



Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## THE REAPER (4/6/21)

Good morning all hope you all have a sunny day.

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (4/6/21)



Reactions: Like 14 | Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (4/6/21)

Sorry next time...
Have a good day all!

Reactions: Like 13 | Funny 2


----------



## Stranger (4/6/21)

Absolutely happy birthday

Reactions: Like 12 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO (4/6/21)

Happy Friday to all of you ,have a great day !

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## AKS (4/6/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Good morning and happy Friday!!!
> 
> Happy Birthday to Angelina....
> 
> ...





Happy birthday to a great album.
Thanks Boss.

Reactions: Like 10 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Mzr (4/6/21)

May all have a awesome day further and weekend

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (5/6/21)

Happy Birthday @ABDROSS @Angelus @Attie @Ridha Khan and @Wilverine189. I hope you all have an awesome day!
​

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Mzr (5/6/21)

Happy birthday to you
@ABDROSS
@Angelus
@Attie
@Ridha Khan
@Wilverine189
May you all have a awesome day celebrating and even better year ahead

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Winter_Vaper (5/6/21)

Happy Birthday
@ABDROSS
@Angelus
@Attie
@Ridha Khan
@Wilverine189
Have a nice one!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (5/6/21)

Happy Birthday

@ABDROSS
@Angelus
@Attie
@Ridha Khan
@Wilverine189

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/6/21)

Happy Birthday 
@ABDROSS
@Angelus
@Attie
@Ridha Khan
@Wilverine189

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## alex1501 (5/6/21)

Happy Birthday 
 @ABDROSS @Angelus @Attie 


 @Ridha Khan @Wilverine189 
 and have a great day

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## vicTor (5/6/21)

happy birthday

@ABDROSS
@Angelus
@Attie
@Ridha Khan
@Wilverine189

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Timwis (5/6/21)

Happy Birthday!

@ABDROSS 
@Angelus 
@Attie 
@Ridha Khan 
@Wilverine189

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (5/6/21)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@ABDROSS
@Angelus
@Attie
@Ridha Khan
@Wilverine189
may you all have a fabulous day ahead , take care enjoy and many happy returns.

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (5/6/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@ABDROSS
@Angelus
@Attie
@Ridha Khan
@Wilverine189


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr (5/6/21)

Happy Birthday 
@ABDROSS
@Angelus
@Attie
@Ridha Khan
@Wilverine189
Hope you all have a great day

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## AKS (5/6/21)

Happy birthday and best wishes for a great year ahead,
@ABDROSS ,
@Angelus ,
@Attie ,
@Ridha Khan &
@Wilverine189

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## THE REAPER (5/6/21)

Happy Birthday 
@ABDROSS
@Angelus
@Attie
@Ridha Khan
@Wilverine189
Have a great day go nuts and enjoy.

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (5/6/21)

@ABDROSS
@Angelus
@Attie
@Ridha Khan
@Wilverine189
Hope you have an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (5/6/21)

Happy Birthday to
@ABDROSS
@Angelus
@Attie
@Ridha Khan
@Wilverine189

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (5/6/21)

@ABDROSS
@Angelus
@Attie
@Ridha Khan
@Wilverine189

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (5/6/21)

Happy Birthday 

@ABDROSS 
@Angelus 
@Attie 
@Ridha Khan
@Wilverine189

Have an awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (5/6/21)

Happy Birthday!!!

@ABDROSS
@Angelus
@Attie
@Ridha Khan
@Wilverine189

Hope it was an awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Grand Guru (6/6/21)

Happy Birthday @Jakes247GP. I hope you have a wonderful day!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (6/6/21)

Happy Birthday, @Jakes247GP.

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/6/21)

Happy Birthday
@Jakes247GP 

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Timwis (6/6/21)

Happy Birthday!

@Jakes247GP

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (6/6/21)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@Jakes247GP 
Have a super awesome day day ahead , take care , many happy returns and enjoy.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## SAVaper (6/6/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Jakes247GP


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## alex1501 (6/6/21)

Happy Birthday 
 @Jakes247GP 


and have a great day

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Chanelr (6/6/21)

Happy Birthday
@Jakes247GP
Hope you have an awesome day

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## THE REAPER (6/6/21)

Happy Birthday
@Jakes247GP
Have a great day ahead everyone.

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Mzr (6/6/21)

Happy birthday to you @Jakes247GP may you have an awesome day celebrating and even better year ahead

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## ddk1979 (6/6/21)

@Jakes247GP
Hope you have an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## AKS (6/6/21)

Have a happy birthday and a great year ahead @Jakes247GP

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## ARYANTO (6/6/21)

Happy birthday
@Jakes247GP

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## vicTor (6/6/21)

happy birthday

@Jakes247GP

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Resistance (6/6/21)

@Jakes247GP

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (6/6/21)

Happy Birthday!!!

@Jakes247GP 

Hope it is an awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## hot.chillie35 (6/6/21)

Happy Birthday 

@Jakes247GP

Have an Amazing Day!!!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Grand Guru (7/6/21)

Happy Birthday @Slick and many happy returns?

​

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (7/6/21)

Happy Birthday!

@Slick

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (7/6/21)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@Slick 
Have an amazing day ahead , take care enjoy your day , many happy returns

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/6/21)

Happy Birthday
@Slick 

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (7/6/21)

Happy Birthday 

@Slick 

Have a fantastic day!!!

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (7/6/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Slick


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (7/6/21)

happy birthday

@Slick

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (7/6/21)

Happy Birthday

@Slick

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## alex1501 (7/6/21)

Happy Birthday @Slick 


and have a great day

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## AKS (7/6/21)

Have a happy birthday @Slick and a healthy year ahead.

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (7/6/21)

Happy Birthday!!!

@Slick 

Have an awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr (7/6/21)

Happy Birthday
@Slick
Hope you have a great day

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## THE REAPER (7/6/21)

Happy Birthday
@Slick
Have a good start to the week and a awesome day.

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (7/6/21)

Happy Birthday
@Slick

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (7/6/21)

Many happy returns for all the weekend birthdays, Have a great day today @Slick

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mzr (7/6/21)

Happy birthday to you @Slick may have a awesome day celebrating and even better year ahead

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (7/6/21)

@Slick
Hope you have an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (7/6/21)

It would have been today

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Resistance (7/6/21)

@Slick


Happypy Birthday!

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (8/6/21)

Happy Birthday @Nizamudeen @RossC and @NecroticAngel. I hope you all have wonderful day!

​

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Timwis (8/6/21)

Happy Birthday!

@Nizamudeen 
@RossC 
@NecroticAngel

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## vicTor (8/6/21)

happy birthday

@NecroticAngel 
@Nizamudeen
@RossC

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/6/21)

Happy Birthday 
@Nizamudeen
@RossC
@NecroticAngel

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (8/6/21)

Happy birthday 
@Nizamudeen 
@RossC 
@NecroticAngel
have an amazing day guys , take care and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## SAVaper (8/6/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Nizamudeen 
@RossC 
@NecroticAngel


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## THE REAPER (8/6/21)

Happy Birthday
@NecroticAngel hope you mixed some cake. 
@Nizamudeen
@RossC
Have a good day everyone.

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (8/6/21)

Happy Birthday

@NecroticAngel 
@Nizamudeen
@RossC

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## AKS (8/6/21)

Happy birthday to you @NecroticAngel ,
@Nizamudeen & @RossC
Have a great day and a friendly year ahead.

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (8/6/21)

Happy Birthday!!!

@NecroticAngel
@Nizamudeen
@RossC 

Have an awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## alex1501 (8/6/21)

Happy Birthday 
 @NecroticAngel @Nizamudeen @RossC 


 and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Chanelr (8/6/21)

Happy Birthday 
@Nizamudeen
@RossC
@NecroticAngel
Hope you all have an amazing day

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Mzr (8/6/21)

Happy birthday to you
@Nizamudeen
@RossC
@NecroticAngel
May you all have a awesome day celebrating and even better year ahead

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Stranger (8/6/21)

@Nizamudeen
@RossC
@NecroticAngel

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Winter_Vaper (8/6/21)

Happy Birthday
@Nizamudeen
@RossC
@NecroticAngel !
Have a nice one!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## JordanEpic (8/6/21)

Happy birthday @RobertC83 hope you don't red line it too much

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ARYANTO (8/6/21)

Happy birthday
@Nizamudeen
@RossC
@NecroticAngel - Enjoy your day !

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## ddk1979 (8/6/21)

@Nizamudeen
@RossC
@NecroticAngel
Hope you have an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Grand Guru (9/6/21)

Special birthday wishes to @MrGSmokeFree and many happy returns! Thank you for all your contributions to the forum sir 

​

Reactions: Like 14 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/6/21)

Grand Guru said:


> Special birthday wishes to @MrGSmokeFree and many happy returns! Thank you for all your contributions to the forum sir
> 
> View attachment 231709​


Awesome thank you kindly @Grand Guru

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 8


----------



## Timwis (9/6/21)

Special Birthday Wishes!

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (9/6/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@MrGSmokeFree


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/6/21)

Happy Birthday
@MrGSmokeFree 



May you have an awesome day!


Hey wait a minute

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 9 | Funny 4


----------



## Timwis (9/6/21)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> Happy Birthday
> @MrGSmokeFree
> View attachment 231725
> 
> ...

Reactions: Like 14 | Winner 2


----------



## vicTor (9/6/21)

happy birthday

@MrGSmokeFree

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (9/6/21)

Happpeee Bifffday!

@MrGSmokeFree

Have a rocking awesome day!!!!

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## THE REAPER (9/6/21)

Happy Birthday
@MrGSmokeFree
Have a awesome day.

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## alex1501 (9/6/21)

*Happy Birthday* 
   @MrGSmokeFree   


 and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (9/6/21)

Good morning and a super special birthday 
@MrGSmokeFree 
I hope you have an awesome day ahead , take care and many happy returns of the day … may all your wishes come true… also thank you for your contributions to the forum everyday … you have an awesome day

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (9/6/21)

*SPECIAL BIRTHDAY SHOUT OUT 

@MrGSmokeFree

HAVE YOURSELF A SUPER AMAZING DAY!!!


*

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (9/6/21)

Special birthday wishes to @MrGSmokeFree

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr (9/6/21)

Super happy birthday to you @MrGSmokeFree.
Hope you have a great day and an amazing year!

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (9/6/21)

Very special birthday wishes to @MrGSmokeFree!!! Enjoy your day and everything of the best for the year ahead.

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Winter_Vaper (9/6/21)

Happy Birthday @MrGSmokeFree !
Have a nice one!

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mujahid Padayachy (9/6/21)

Happy Birthday @MrGSmokeFree

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## AKS (9/6/21)

Have a great and happy birthday @MrGSmokeFree 
Wishing you a healthy, prosperous year ahead.

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mzr (9/6/21)

Happy birthday to you @MrGSmokeFree may have a awesome day celebrating and even better year ahead

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (9/6/21)

@MrGSmokeFree - Thank you for all your contributions to the forum and especially for your assistance with diy !
Hope you have an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (9/6/21)

*@MrGSmokeFree*

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (9/6/21)

@NecroticAngel
@Nizamudeen
@RossC
@RobertC83

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Resistance (9/6/21)

@MrGSmokeFree



Have yourself a fantabuloustical Birthday

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (9/6/21)

Sorry I'm late - blame loadshedding -
Happy birthday to one of our regulars and my fellow humorist 
@MrGSmokeFree hope you had a great day so far ,wish you many more !

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (9/6/21)

ARYANTO said:


> Sorry I'm late - blame loadshedding -
> Happy birthday to one of our regulars and my fellow humorist
> @MrGSmokeFree hope you had a great day so far ,wish you many more !


Here's a mad idea, why don't Eskom use their profits to buy bigger generators? I kept hearing about this load shedding i actually had to look it up to find out what it meant, scandalous!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 5 | Funny 3


----------



## Grand Guru (9/6/21)

Timwis said:


> Here's a mad idea, why don't Eskom use their profits to buy bigger generators? I kept hearing about this load shedding i actually had to look it up to find out what it meant, scandalous!


Which profits? they are still more than R400 billion in the red…

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 4


----------



## Resistance (9/6/21)

Timwis said:


> Here's a mad idea, why don't Eskom use their profits to buy bigger generators? I kept hearing about this load shedding i actually had to look it up to find out what it meant, scandalous!



Their Rep was speaking on the radio one morning this week. He said if you don't like load shedding then make your own and don't use ours.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Grand Guru (9/6/21)

Resistance said:


> Their Rep was speaking on the radio one morning this week. He said if you don't like load shedding then make your own and don't use ours.


I think the moron forgot ESKOM is not “his” but ours!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/6/21)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (10/6/21)

No birthdays today.

​

Reactions: Like 13 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (10/6/21)



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (10/6/21)

Whaaaaaaaaattttt no birthdays??? 
Good morning family, I hope everyone is all good , have a terrific Thursday, take care be safe out there and keep warm…. The weekend is almost here

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/6/21)



Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## WV2021 (10/6/21)

Good Morning Vaping Fam.
Stay safe and warm in this weird weather we are having.
Have a blessed Thrusday and yes weekend is upon us.
Enjoy another blessed day from above.

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Timwis (10/6/21)

WV2021 said:


> Good Morning Vaping Fam.
> Stay safe and warm in this weird weather we are having.
> Have a blessed Thrusday and yes weekend is upon us.
> Enjoy another blessed day from above.


Amen!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (10/6/21)



Reactions: Like 15 | Winner 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (10/6/21)

Happy Non Birthday everybody!!!!

Have an Awesome Day!!!

Reactions: Like 14 | Funny 1


----------



## THE REAPER (10/6/21)

Have a great day everyone keep them clouds full of flavour.

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 2


----------



## Stranger (10/6/21)

These lyrics were no 1 on this day in 1967 

We skipped the light fandango
Turned cartwheels 'cross the floor
I was feeling kinda seasick
But the crowd called out for more
The room was humming harder
As the ceiling flew away
When we called out for another drink
The waiter brought a tray

And so it was that later
As the miller told his tale
That her face, at first just ghostly
Turned a whiter shade of pale

She said, 'There is no reason'
And the truth is plain to see
But I wandered through my playing cards
And would not let her be

One of sixteen vestal virgins
Who were leaving for the coast
And although my eyes were open
They might have just as well've been closed

And so it was that later
As the miller told his tale
That her face, at first just ghostly
Turned a whiter shade of pale
And so it was that later

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## Resistance (10/6/21)

Grand Guru said:


> I think the moron forgot ESKOM is not “his” but ours!


Sorry not to derail.
Tonight they said if you do want to generate your own electricity you won't need a permit or special permission up to a certain power limit. Even the president entered in discussion.
Sorry not really derailing.
Happy birthday load shedding!

Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 5


----------



## Grand Guru (11/6/21)

Happy Birthday @Jebula999 @Khabir Tayob @Michael van Jaarsveld @Richio and @tiaan123. I hope you have a wonderful day!

​

Reactions: Like 17 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/6/21)

Happy Birthday
@Jebula999 
@Khabir Tayob 
@Michael van Jaarsveld 
@Richio 
@tiaan123 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 17 | Thanks 1


----------



## THE REAPER (11/6/21)

Happy Birthday
@Jebula999
@Khabir Tayob
@Michael van Jaarsveld
@Richio
@tiaan123
Have a great day everyone.

Reactions: Like 17 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (11/6/21)

Happy Birthday!

@Jebula999 
@Khabir Tayob 
@Michael van Jaarsveld 
@Richio 
@tiaan123

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## WV2021 (11/6/21)

Good Morning Vape Fam
Hope all staying safe.
Yet anotherday to be grateful to our Father above
Happy Birthday Guys
@Jebula999 
@Khabir Tayob
@Michael van Jaarsveld
@Richio
@tiaan123
May all of you have a blessed and great day.

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (11/6/21)

Happy Birthday 

@Jebula999 
@Khabir Tayob 
@Michael van Jaarsveld 
@Richio 
@tiaan123

Have an awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (11/6/21)

happy birthday

@Jebula999 
@Khabir Tayob 
@Michael van Jaarsveld 
@Richio 
@tiaan123

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## alex1501 (11/6/21)

Happy Birthday 
   @Jebula999 @Richio @tiaan123   


  @Khabir Tayob @Michael van Jaarsveld 
and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 17 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (11/6/21)

Good morning and happy birthday 
@Jebula999 
@Khabir Tayob 
@Michael van Jaarsveld 
@Richio 
@tiaan123
may you guys have a fantastic day ahead and party all weekend , take care and enjoy

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (11/6/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Jebula999 
@Khabir Tayob 
@Michael van Jaarsveld 
@Richio 
@tiaan123


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 17 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (11/6/21)

Happy birthday 
@Jebula999
@Khabir Tayob
@Michael van Jaarsveld
@tiaan123 

And especially to @Richio of Blck Flavour. Have a vaping good day and all the best for the year ahead!

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (11/6/21)

Happy Birthday!!!

@Jebula999
@Khabir Tayob
@Michael van Jaarsveld
@Richio
@tiaan123 

Have an Awesome Day!!!

Reactions: Like 17 | Thanks 1


----------



## Winter_Vaper (11/6/21)

@Jebula999
@Khabir Tayob
@Michael van Jaarsveld
@Richio
@tiaan123 
Have a nice one!

Reactions: Like 17 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr (11/6/21)

Happy Birthday
@Jebula999
@Khabir Tayob
@Michael van Jaarsveld
@Richio
@tiaan123
Hope you all have an awesome day

Reactions: Like 17 | Thanks 1


----------



## AKS (11/6/21)

Have a happy birthday and a healthy year ahead, @Jebula999 
@Khabir Tayob
@Michael van Jaarsveld
@Richio & @tiaan123

Reactions: Like 17 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (11/6/21)

Happy Birthday

@Jebula999
@Khabir Tayob
@Michael van Jaarsveld
@Richio
@tiaan123

Reactions: Like 18 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mzr (11/6/21)

Happy birthday to you
@Jebula999
@Khabir Tayob
@Michael van Jaarsveld
@Richio
@tiaan123
May you all have a awesome day celebrating and even better year ahead

Reactions: Like 17 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (11/6/21)

@Jebula999
@Khabir Tayob
@Michael van Jaarsveld
@Richio
@tiaan123

Friday birthdays be like





Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (11/6/21)

Happy Birthday to:
@Jebula999
@Khabir Tayob
@Michael van Jaarsveld
@Richio the man at BLK -HAVE A GOOD ONE !
@tiaan123

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (11/6/21)

@Jebula999
@Khabir Tayob
@Michael van Jaarsveld
@Richio 
@tiaan123
Hope you have an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 17 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (11/6/21)

@Jebula999
@Khabir Tayob
@Michael van Jaarsveld
@Richio
@tiaan123
Happy Birthday!

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (11/6/21)

Happy Birthday to @Jebula999 , @Khabir Tayob , @Michael van Jaarsveld , @Richio and @tiaan123 

I hope you all had a great day. Wishing you all of the best for a great year ahead !

Thanks for your part in supporting ECIGSSA and this community over the years @Richio

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (12/6/21)

Happy Birthday @Constantbester @X-Calibre786 @Largo @sideshowruki and @Vaporeon o_O. I hope you all have wonderful day!

​

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 2


----------



## Timwis (12/6/21)

Happy Birthday!

@Constantbester 
@X-Calibre786 
@Largo 
@sideshowruki 
@Vaporeon o_O

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/6/21)

Happy Birthday
@Constantbester
@X-Calibre786
@Largo
@sideshowruki
@Vaporeon o_O

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 17 | Thanks 2


----------



## SAVaper (12/6/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Constantbester 
@X-Calibre786 
@Largo 
@sideshowruki 
@Vaporeon 

Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 17 | Thanks 2


----------



## THE REAPER (12/6/21)

Happy Birthday
@Constantbester
@X-Calibre786
@Largo
@sideshowruki
@Vaporeon o_O
Have a awesome day everyone.

Reactions: Like 17 | Thanks 2


----------



## hot.chillie35 (12/6/21)

Happy Birthday 

@Constantbester 
@X-Calibre786 
@Largo 
@sideshowruki 
@Vaporeon o_O

Have an awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 2


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (12/6/21)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@Constantbester 
@X-Calibre786 
@Largo 
@sideshowruki 
@Vaporeon o_O
have a super awesome day ahead guys, take care and many happy returns.

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (12/6/21)

Happy Birthday

@Constantbester
@X-Calibre786
@Largo
@sideshowruki
@Vaporeon o_O

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 2


----------



## ARYANTO (12/6/21)

Good morning Ecigssa and happy birthday to:
@Constantbester-the man who sold everything just to get married 
@X-Calibre786
@Largo
@sideshowruki
@Vaporeon

Reactions: Like 17 | Thanks 2


----------



## alex1501 (12/6/21)

Happy Birthday and many happy returns 
@Constantbester @X-Calibre786 @Largo @sideshowruki @Vaporeon o_O

Reactions: Like 17 | Thanks 2


----------



## Chanelr (12/6/21)

Happy Birthday
@Constantbester
@X-Calibre786
@Largo
@sideshowruki
@Vaporeon o_O
Hope you all have a great day

Reactions: Like 17 | Thanks 2


----------



## Winter_Vaper (12/6/21)

@Constantbester 
@X-Calibre786 
@Largo 
@sideshowruki 
@Vaporeon o_O

Have a nice one!

Reactions: Like 17 | Thanks 2


----------



## vicTor (12/6/21)

happy birthday

@Constantbester
@X-Calibre786
@Largo
@sideshowruki
@Vaporeon o_O

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 2


----------



## Mzr (12/6/21)

Happy birthday to you
@Constantbester
@X-Calibre786
@Largo
@sideshowruki
@Vaporeon o_O
May you all have an awesome day celebrating and even better year ahead

Reactions: Like 17 | Thanks 2


----------



## AKS (12/6/21)

Have a happy birthday and a healthy year ahead @Constantbester 
@X-Calibre786 
@Largo 
@sideshowruki & @Vaporeon o_O

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (12/6/21)

Happy Birthday!!!!

@Constantbester
@X-Calibre786
@Largo
@sideshowruki
@Vaporeon o_O

Have an awesome day!!!!

Reactions: Like 14 | Funny 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Resistance (12/6/21)

@Constantbester
@X-Calibre786
@Largo
@sideshowruki
@Vaporeon o_O

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 2


----------



## ddk1979 (12/6/21)

@Constantbester
@X-Calibre786
@Largo
@sideshowruki
@Vaporeon o_O
Wishing you have an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 17 | Thanks 2


----------



## Kuhlkatz (12/6/21)

Happy Birthday @Constantbester , @Largo , @sideshowruki , @Vaporeon and @X-Calibre786 

Hope you all have a lekke chilled Saturday. All the best for the year ahead.

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 2


----------



## X-Calibre786 (12/6/21)

Thanks for the birthday wishes everyone!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 11


----------



## Grand Guru (13/6/21)

No birthdays today.

​

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (13/6/21)



Reactions: Like 12 | Funny 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/6/21)



Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 1 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (13/6/21)



Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (13/6/21)

Good morning family I hope everyone is well , have a super fine Sunday , take care be safe enjoy your day stay blessed and keep on vaping

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## THE REAPER (13/6/21)

Have a good one all.

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## AKS (13/6/21)

Happy non-birthday to one and all then.

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (13/6/21)



Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (13/6/21)



Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Grand Guru (14/6/21)

No birthdays today!

​

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (14/6/21)

Good morning family… I hope everyone had an awesome weekend… here’s to an amazing start of a short week, have an awesome day guys , take care and be safe out there and have a blessed day.

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (14/6/21)

No Birthdays again!




Sod it, let's party anyway!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (14/6/21)

I see a pattern forming here, and it scares me... 

Lets congratulate this guy...




Who shares a birthday with this boy...

Reactions: Like 10 | Funny 2


----------



## Timwis (14/6/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> I see a pattern forming here, and it scares me...
> 
> Lets congratulate this guy...
> 
> ...


Yes Happy birthday to the Orange narcissist nut job and of course *George Alan O'Dowd!*

Reactions: Like 7 | Funny 3


----------



## hot.chillie35 (14/6/21)



Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/6/21)



Reactions: Like 12


----------



## THE REAPER (14/6/21)

Good morning all let's get the week started and hope it ends soon. Have a great day and keep it cloudy.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (14/6/21)



Reactions: Like 12


----------



## WV2021 (14/6/21)

Good Morning Vape Fam.

Have a blessed week and just glad to see everybody is keeping safe.
Lets get this week on the road.Keep those clouds flowwing.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## WV2021 (14/6/21)

Good Morning Vape Fam.

Have a blessed week and just glad to see everybody is keeping safe.
Lets get this week on the road.Keep those clouds flowwing.

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru (15/6/21)

Happy Birthday @Strontium @Zodiac and @LouisFourie. I hope you have a wonderful day!

​

Reactions: Like 15 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (15/6/21)

Back in Business!

Happy Birthday!

@Strontium 
@LouisFourie





And @Zodiac!

Reactions: Like 14 | Funny 1


----------



## AKS (15/6/21)

Happy birthday to you @Strontium , @Zodiac and @LouisFourie 
Have a great day and best wishes for an amazing year ahead.

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## ddk1979 (15/6/21)

@Strontium 
@Zodiac 
@LouisFourie 
Hope you have an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## SAVaper (15/6/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Strontium 
@Zodiac 
@LouisFourie


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (15/6/21)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@Strontium 
@Zodiac 
@LouisFourie 
I hope you guys have an awesome day ahead ,take care and enjoy

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## hot.chillie35 (15/6/21)

Happy Birthday 

@Strontium 
@Zodiac 
@LouisFourie

Have an awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## WV2021 (15/6/21)

Good Morning all ,

Hope everybody is keeping safe have a blessed day.
Happy birthday to 
@Strontium 
@Zodiac 
@LouisFourie

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/6/21)

Happy Birthday
@Strontium
@Zodiac
@LouisFourie

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## vicTor (15/6/21)

happy birthday

@Strontium
@Zodiac
@LouisFourie

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (15/6/21)

Happy Birthday

@Strontium
@Zodiac
@LouisFourie

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (15/6/21)

Happy Birthday!!!

@Strontium
@Zodiac
@LouisFourie 

Have an awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## THE REAPER (15/6/21)

Happy Birthday
@Strontium
@Zodiac
@LouisFourie
Have a great day everyone.

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Chanelr (15/6/21)

Happy Birthday
@Strontium
@Zodiac
@LouisFourie
Hope you all have a great day

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## alex1501 (15/6/21)

Happy Birthday  
 @Strontium @Zodiac @LouisFourie 


and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## ARYANTO (15/6/21)

Happy Birthday
@Strontium
@Zodiac
@LouisFourie

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Mzr (15/6/21)

Happy birthday to you 
@Strontium
@Zodiac
@LouisFourie
May all have an awesome day further and year ahead

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Stranger (15/6/21)

@Strontium
@Zodiac
@LouisFourie




Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Winter_Vaper (15/6/21)

Happy Birthday
@Strontium
@Zodiac
@LouisFourie
Have a nice one!

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Resistance (15/6/21)

@Strontium
@Zodiac
@LouisFourie

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Grand Guru (16/6/21)

Happy Birthday @Fiki @Steve Ressel and @Vape Projects. I hope you have an amazing day!

​

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/6/21)

Happy Birthday
@Fiki 
@Steve Ressel 
@Vape Projects 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## vicTor (16/6/21)

happy birthday

@Fiki
@Steve Ressel
@Vape Projects

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Timwis (16/6/21)

Happy Birthday!

@Fiki 
@Steve Ressel 
@Vape Projects

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## SAVaper (16/6/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Fiki 
@Steve Ressel 
@Vape Projects


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## hot.chillie35 (16/6/21)

Happy Birthday 

@Fiki 
@Steve Ressel 
@Vape Projects

Have an amazing day!!!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (16/6/21)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@Fiki 
@Steve Ressel 
@Vape Projects 
have a blast of a day , take care be safe enjoy your day and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (16/6/21)

Happy Birthday

@Fiki
@Steve Ressel
@Vape Projects

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## THE REAPER (16/6/21)

Happy Birthday
@Fiki
@Steve Ressel
@Vape Projects
Have a good Day everyone.

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Chanelr (16/6/21)

Happy Birthday
@Fiki
@Steve Ressel
@Vape Projects
Hope you all have an awesome day

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## ARYANTO (16/6/21)

Happy Birthday!
@Fiki 
@Steve Ressel 
@Vape Projects

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## alex1501 (16/6/21)

Happy Birthday 
 @Fiki @Steve Ressel @Vape Projects 


and have a great day

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## AKS (16/6/21)

Have a happy birthday and a healthy year ahead @Fiki , @Steve Ressel & @Vape Projects

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (16/6/21)

Happy Birthday!!!

@Fiki
@Steve Ressel
@Vape Projects

Have an Awesome Day!!!

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Mzr (16/6/21)

Happy birthday to you
@Steve Ressel
@Vape Projects
@Fiki special wishes buddy 
May you all have a awesome day celebrating and even better year ahead

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## ddk1979 (16/6/21)

@Fiki
@Steve Ressel
@Vape Projects
Hope you have an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Winter_Vaper (16/6/21)

Happy Birthday

@Fiki
@Steve Ressel
@Vape Projects
Have a nice one!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Vape Projects (16/6/21)

Thanks you guys

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 10


----------



## Resistance (16/6/21)

@Fiki
@Steve Ressel
@Vape Projects

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Grand Guru (17/6/21)

Happy Birthday @Raslin @Spyker41771 and @Bronnie. I hope you have a wonderful day!

​

Reactions: Like 18


----------



## Timwis (17/6/21)

Happy Birthday!

@Raslin 
@Spyker41771 
@Bronnie

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/6/21)

Happy Birthday
@Raslin 
@Spyker41771 
@Bronnie 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (17/6/21)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@Raslin 
@Spyker41771 
@Bronnie 
Have a great day ahead , take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## SAVaper (17/6/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Raslin 
@Spyker41771 
@Bronnie


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## vicTor (17/6/21)

happy birthday

@Raslin
@Spyker41771
@Bronnie

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (17/6/21)

Happy Birthday

@Raslin
@Spyker41771
@Bronnie

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## WV2021 (17/6/21)

Good Morning Vaping Fam hope all enjoyed the rest day yesterday and hope all vaped up a storm?
Have a blessed day our almight granded us another day.

Happy birthday to 
@Raslin 
@Spyker41771 
@Bronnie

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (17/6/21)

Happy Birthday!!!

@Raslin
@Spyker41771
@Bronnie

Have an awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## hot.chillie35 (17/6/21)

Happy Birthday 

@Raslin 
@Spyker41771 
@Bronnie 

Have an Amazing Day!!!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## THE REAPER (17/6/21)

Happy Birthday
@Raslin
@Spyker41771
@Bronnie
Have a good day everyone.

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## alex1501 (17/6/21)

Happy Birthday 
 @Raslin @Spyker41771 @Bronnie 


and have a great day

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## AKS (17/6/21)

Happy birthday to you,
@Raslin & @Spyker41771 
& @Bronnie
Have a great day and good times ahead.

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Mzr (17/6/21)

Good morning all and happy birthday to you
@Raslin
@Spyker41771
@Bronnie
May you all have a awesome day celebrating and even better year ahead

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Chanelr (17/6/21)

Happy Birthday
@Raslin
@Spyker41771
@Bronnie
Hope you all have a great day

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Stranger (17/6/21)

@Raslin
@Spyker41771
@Bronnie

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## ddk1979 (17/6/21)

@Raslin
@Spyker41771
@Bronnie
Hope you have an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## ARYANTO (17/6/21)

Happy Birthday
@Raslin
@Spyker41771
@Bronnie

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Winter_Vaper (17/6/21)

Happy Birthday

@Raslin
@Spyker41771
@Bronnie

Have a nice one guys!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Resistance (17/6/21)

@Raslin
@Spyker41771
@Bronnie

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Grand Guru (18/6/21)

Happy Birthday @Ghanim and many happy returns!

​

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Timwis (18/6/21)

Happy Birthday!

@Ghanim

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/6/21)

Happy Birthday
@Ghanim 

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (18/6/21)

Happy birthday 
@Ghanim 
have a fantastic day ahead take care be safe enjoy your day and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## SAVaper (18/6/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Ghanim


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## THE REAPER (18/6/21)

Happy Birthday
@Ghanim
Hope everyone has a awesome day.

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## WV2021 (18/6/21)

Good Morning Vape Fam
Happy birthday to @Ghanim.
My you have a awesome vape day.

Take care everybody.
⁸

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## vicTor (18/6/21)

happy birthday

@Ghanim

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (18/6/21)

Happy Birthday @Ghanim

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## ARYANTO (18/6/21)

Happy birthday
@Ghanim

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## hot.chillie35 (18/6/21)

Happy Birthday 

@Ghanim

Have a super day!!!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Chanelr (18/6/21)

Happy Birthday
@Ghanim
Hope you have a great day

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## alex1501 (18/6/21)

Happy Birthday 
   @Ghanim   


 and have a great day

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (18/6/21)

Happy Birthday!!!

@Ghanim 

Have an awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## AKS (18/6/21)

Have a happy birthday @Ghanim ,and a healthy year ahead.

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Mzr (18/6/21)

Happy birthday to you @Ghanim may you have a lekker day celebrating and even better year ahead

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Stranger (18/6/21)

@Ghanim

Many happy returns

When you are the only one with a Friday birthday

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ddk1979 (18/6/21)

@Ghanim
Hope you have an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Resistance (18/6/21)

@Ghanim

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Grand Guru (19/6/21)

Happy Birthday @FireDragon and @Innes. I hope you have a wonderful day!

​

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Timwis (19/6/21)

Happy Birthday!

@FireDragon 
@Innes

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## SAVaper (19/6/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@FireDragon 
@Innes


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/6/21)

Happy Birthday
@FireDragon
@Innes

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (19/6/21)

Happy Birthday

@FireDragon
@Innes

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## vicTor (19/6/21)

happy birthday

@FireDragon
@Innes

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (19/6/21)

Happy Birthday!!!

@FireDragon 
@Innes 

Have an awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## WV2021 (19/6/21)

Good Morning Vapeing Fam.
Have a blessed day and keep on vaping.
Happy Brithday
@FireDragon 
@Innes 
Hope you have a blessed day

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Chanelr (19/6/21)

Happy Birthday
@FireDragon
@Innes
Hope you both have a great day

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## alex1501 (19/6/21)

Happy Birthday  
  @FireDragon @Innes  


 and have a great day

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## THE REAPER (19/6/21)

Happy Birthday
@FireDragon
@Innes
Hope everyone has a great day.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## AKS (19/6/21)

Happy birthday @FireDragon & @Innes
Have a great day.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (19/6/21)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@Innes 
@FireDragon 
Have an amazing day ahead , take care be safe enjoy your day stay blessed and party on this weekend

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## ddk1979 (19/6/21)

@Innes
@FireDragon
Hope you have an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Mzr (19/6/21)

Happy birthday to you 
@Innes
@FireDragon may you both have an awesome day further and year ahead

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Resistance (19/6/21)

@Innes
@FireDragon

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Grand Guru (20/6/21)

Happy Birthday @Bmo and @Jasonjardine07. I hope you have an awesome day!

Special birthday wishes to The za good Guy @RenaldoRheeder. I hope have a blessed day and a wonderful year ahead!


​And to all the dads around here: Happy Father’s Day!


​

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Timwis (20/6/21)

Happy Birthday!

@Bmo 
@Jasonjardine07
@RenaldoRheeder






And have a great day all fellow dads! In fact everybody have a good un!!!!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## SAVaper (20/6/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@RenaldoRheeder
@Bmo 
@Jasonjardine07

Happy Father's day to the dad's


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/6/21)

Happy Birthday
@RenaldoRheeder 
@Bmo 
@Jasonjardine07 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Hooked (20/6/21)

Happy birthday @Bmo and @Jasonjardine07 

And special wishes to @RenaldoRheeder

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (20/6/21)

Good morning and happy birthday 
@Bmo 
@Jasonjardine07
@RenaldoRheeder
May you guys have a super awesome day ahead , take care and enjoy…. Also a very happy Father’s Day to all the dads out there all the very best

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (20/6/21)

Happy Birthday

@Bmo
@Jasonjardine07
@RenaldoRheeder

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Chanelr (20/6/21)

Happy Birthday
@RenaldoRheeder
@Bmo
@Jasonjardine07
Hope you all have a great day.

And to all the dads, Happy Father's day

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## hot.chillie35 (20/6/21)

Happy Birthday 

@Bmo 
@Jasonjardine07 

Special birthday wishes 

@RenaldoRheeder

Have an awesome Birthday and a wonderful Father's Day!!!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## hot.chillie35 (20/6/21)

Happy Father's Day 

TO ALL THE DADS

Have a Super Amazing Day!!!

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## THE REAPER (20/6/21)

Happy Birthday
@RenaldoRheeder 
@Bmo
@Jasonjardine07
Have a awesome day everyone.

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## alex1501 (20/6/21)

Happy Birthday  
 @RenaldoRheeder @Bmo @Jasonjardine07 


and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## vicTor (20/6/21)

happy birthday

@RenaldoRheeder
@Bmo
@Jasonjardine07

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## ddk1979 (20/6/21)

Happy birthday and Happy Father's Day

@RenaldoRheeder
@Bmo
@Jasonjardine07

Hope you have an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## AKS (20/6/21)

Happy birthday to @RenaldoRheeder ,
@Bmo & @Jasonjardine07 ,and best wishes for a great year ahead.

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (20/6/21)

Happy Birthday!!

@RenaldoRheeder
@Bmo
@Jasonjardine07

Have an awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## ARYANTO (20/6/21)

Happy birthday
@Bmo
@Jasonjardine07
@RenaldoRheeder

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Mzr (20/6/21)

Happy birthday to you
@RenaldoRheeder
@Bmo
@Jasonjardine07
May you all have a awesome day celebrating and even better year ahead 
Happy Father's day to all the dads and grandads of the forum

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (20/6/21)

Thanks everyone for the wishes. Huge birthday/father's day lunch done. Boomer nap coming up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 12


----------



## Resistance (20/6/21)

all

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (20/6/21)

@RenaldoRheeder
@Bmo
@Jasonjardine07

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Kuhlkatz (20/6/21)

Happy Birthday to @Bmo , @Jasonjardine07 and @RenaldoRheeder 

Hope you gents had a great day. All the best till the next one !

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Grand Guru (21/6/21)

Happy Birthday @CorneV and @incredible_hullk. I hope you have a wonderful day!

​

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/6/21)

Happy Birthday


@incredible_hullk
&
@CorneV

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 14 | Winner 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (21/6/21)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@CorneV 
@incredible_hullk 
Have an awesome day ahead guys , take care enjoy your many happy returns

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## WV2021 (21/6/21)

Good Morning Vapeing Family.I hope everybody is staying safe.
Have a amazing and blessed day.
Happy Birthday to 
@incredible_hullk 
@CorneV 
May you guys have a blessed day.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## vicTor (21/6/21)

happy birthday

@incredible_hullk 
@CorneV

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Timwis (21/6/21)

Happy Birthday!

@incredible_hullk
@CorneV

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (21/6/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@incredible_hullk 
@CorneV


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## THE REAPER (21/6/21)

Happy Birthday
@incredible_hullk
@CorneV
Hope everyone has a super day.

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## alex1501 (21/6/21)

Happy Birthday 
 @incredible_hullk @CorneV 


and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (21/6/21)

Happy Birthday!!!

@CorneV
@incredible_hullk 

Have an awesome day!!!







(PS, what is Hulk's favorite meal at KFC.... HULK'S MASH!)

Reactions: Like 14 | Funny 1


----------



## Chanelr (21/6/21)

Happy Birthday
@CorneV
@incredible_hullk
Hope you all have a great day

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Mzr (21/6/21)

Happy birthday to you
@incredible_hullk
@CorneV
May you all both have an awesome day further and year ahead filled with health and happiness

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## AKS (21/6/21)

Have a happy birthday and a kind year ahead @CorneV & @incredible_hullk

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## hot.chillie35 (21/6/21)

Happy Birthday 

@CorneV 
@incredible_hullk

Have a Super Amazing Day!!!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Stranger (21/6/21)

Many happy returns for all the weekend birthday people

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Stranger (21/6/21)

@CorneV
@incredible_hullk

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ARYANTO (21/6/21)

Happy Birthday to
@incredible_hullk
@CorneV

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## ddk1979 (21/6/21)

@incredible_hullk
@CorneV
Hope you have an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Resistance (21/6/21)

@incredible_hullk




@CorneV

Reactions: Like 14 | Winner 2


----------



## Grand Guru (22/6/21)

No birthdays today.

​

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 2


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (22/6/21)

Good morning Ecigssa family , I hope everyone is well please take care and be safe , have an awesome and blessed day ahead

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (22/6/21)

Boring!!!!!

Reactions: Like 11 | Funny 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/6/21)



Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (22/6/21)



Reactions: Like 13


----------



## hot.chillie35 (22/6/21)



Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## THE REAPER (22/6/21)

Have a good day everyone. Happy Vaping.

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## WV2021 (22/6/21)

Good Morning to our wonderfull vaping Family.
Please keep safe and look after youself as we are yet spared another day by our Almighty.
Have a great day and keep those clouds flowing.

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (22/6/21)

Happy Vape Day everyone!!!










Happy Birthday to...

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ARYANTO (22/6/21)

Happy Tuesday all , have a good one !

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (22/6/21)



Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 2


----------



## Grand Guru (23/6/21)

No birthdays today.
​

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/6/21)



Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (23/6/21)

What Again?

Reactions: Like 10 | Funny 2


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (23/6/21)

Good morning family I hope everyone is well … have a whacky and wonderful Wednesday take care be safe enjoy your day stay blessed and keep vaping on

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## WV2021 (23/6/21)

Good Morning Vaping Family.
Have a great Wacky Wednesday and take care please and stay safe.Have a blessed day all.

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 2


----------



## hot.chillie35 (23/6/21)



Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 3


----------



## ARYANTO (23/6/21)



Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 2


----------



## THE REAPER (23/6/21)

Have a great day everyone we are almost there I can smell the weekend.

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (23/6/21)



Reactions: Like 9 | Funny 4


----------



## Resistance (23/6/21)

Have an Awesome Day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (23/6/21)

Hip Hip Hooold the phone... no Birthdays... again.... 

Happy Birthday to Hellboy's hot girlfriend....

Reactions: Like 12 | Funny 2


----------



## Mzr (23/6/21)

Have an awesome day guys/gals celebrate another day stinkie free

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 2


----------



## Grand Guru (24/6/21)

Happy Birthday @Andre Botha @AZAM-ZN and @BansheeZA. I hope you have a wonderful day!

​

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (24/6/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Andre Botha
@AZAM-ZN
@BansheeZA


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/6/21)

Happy Birthday
@Andre Botha
@AZAM-ZN
@BansheeZA

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## WV2021 (24/6/21)

Good Moring Vaping Fam hope all are well and keeping safe?
Happy birthday to 
@Andre Botha 
@AZAM-ZN 
@BansheeZA 
Hope you guys will have a great day.

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (24/6/21)

happy birthday

@Andre Botha
@AZAM-ZN
@BansheeZA

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (24/6/21)

Happy Birthday!

@Andre Botha 
@AZAM-ZN 
@BansheeZA

Reactions: Like 14 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (24/6/21)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@Andre Botha 
@AZAM-ZN 
@BansheeZA 
have an awesome day ahead guys , take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## Winter_Vaper (24/6/21)

Happy Birthday 

@Andre Botha
@AZAM-ZN
@BansheeZA

Have a nice one!

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## THE REAPER (24/6/21)

Happy Birthday
@Andre Botha
@AZAM-ZN
@BansheeZA
And the streak is broken have a great day everyone almost had a strike out.

Reactions: Like 15 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (24/6/21)

Happy Birthday

@Andre Botha
@AZAM-ZN
@BansheeZA

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr (24/6/21)

Happy Birthday
@Andre Botha
@AZAM-ZN
@BansheeZA
Hope you all have a great day

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## alex1501 (24/6/21)

Happy Birthday   
 @Andre Botha @AZAM-ZN @BansheeZA 


and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (24/6/21)

Happy Birthday!!!

@Andre Botha
@AZAM-ZN
@BansheeZA 

Have an awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (24/6/21)

@Andre Botha
@AZAM-ZN
@BansheeZA

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (24/6/21)

Happy Birthday to :
@Andre Botha
@AZAM-ZN
@BansheeZA

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (24/6/21)

Happy Birthday 

@Andre Botha 
@AZAM-ZN 
@BansheeZA

Have an awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mzr (24/6/21)

Happy birthday to you
@AZAM-ZN
@Andre Botha
@BansheeZA
May you all have a awesome day celebrating and even better year ahead

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (24/6/21)

@AZAM-ZN
@Andre Botha
@BansheeZA
Hope you have an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## BansheeZA (24/6/21)

Thank you very much

Sent from my MAR-LX1A using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 7


----------



## Resistance (24/6/21)

@AZAM-ZN
@Andre Botha
@BansheeZA

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (25/6/21)

Happy birthday @Iceman@11!

Extra special birthday wishes to a true gentleman and a Vape connoisseur @M.Adhir. I hope you have a blessed birthday and a joyful year ahead!

​

Reactions: Like 16 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (25/6/21)

Happy Birthday!

@Iceman@11

And special wishes to @M.Adhir!

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (25/6/21)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@Iceman@11 
@M.Adhir 
Have a fantastic day ahead , take care many happy returns of the day and party into the weekend

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/6/21)

Happy Birthday
@M.Adhir 
@Iceman@11 

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 17 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (25/6/21)

happy birthday

@M.Adhir 
@Iceman@11

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (25/6/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Iceman@11 
@M.Adhir


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## WV2021 (25/6/21)

Good morning vaping family.
Happy weekend everyone.Yes Friday has arrived.Hope everyone is keeping safe.
Happy birthday to
@Iceman@11 
@M.Adhir 

Hope you guys will have a awesome day.

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (25/6/21)

Happy Birthday

@Iceman@11
@M.Adhir

Reactions: Like 17 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (25/6/21)

Happy Birthday!!!

@M.Adhir 
@Iceman@11 

Have an awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 17 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (25/6/21)

Happy birthday 

@Iceman@11!
@M.Adhir 

Have an amazing Day!!!

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## THE REAPER (25/6/21)

Happy Birthday
@M.Adhir
@Iceman@11
It's Friday and I hope everyone has a great day ahead whoop whoop.

Reactions: Like 17 | Thanks 1


----------



## alex1501 (25/6/21)

Happy Birthday 
 @M.Adhir @Iceman@11 


and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 17 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (25/6/21)

Happy birthday @Iceman@11 and @M.Adhir. Have a vapin' good day and all the best for the year ahead.

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr (25/6/21)

Happy Birthday
@M.Adhir
@Iceman@11
Hope you both have a great day

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (25/6/21)

Happy birthday
Big shoutout to one of our regulars @M.Adhir
@Iceman@11
Have a great day people !

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (25/6/21)

@Iceman@11
@M.Adhir

Many happy returns
Friday birthdays be like

Reactions: Like 10 | Funny 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mzr (25/6/21)

Happy birthday to you
@Iceman@11
@M.Adhir
Hope you both have an awesome day further and year ahead

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## AKS (25/6/21)

Have a happy birthday and a healthy year ahead @Iceman@11 & @M.Adhir

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (25/6/21)

@Iceman@11
@M.Adhir
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## Winter_Vaper (25/6/21)

Happy Birthday @Iceman@11 and @M.Adhir !
Have a nice one!

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (25/6/21)

@M.Adhir
@Iceman@11

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (25/6/21)

Happy Birthday @M.Adhir and @Iceman@11 

I hope you guys had a great day!

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## M.Adhir (25/6/21)

Thanks All. Much appreciated

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 12


----------



## Timwis (26/6/21)

Official Birthday list not released yet but noticed it's one of the forums favourites birthday today @DarthBranMuffin 

Happy Birthday Anton!

Reactions: Like 13 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (26/6/21)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@DarthBranMuffin 
May you have an amazingly awesome day ahead , take care and many happy returns of the day, all the best and enjoy

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (26/6/21)

@DarthBranMuffin


Have an Awesome Day!

Reactions: Like 14 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (26/6/21)

Happy Birthday @BeaLea!
Special Birthday wishes to @Oupa. I hope you have a blessed year ahead and thank you for all your massive contributions to the community! We all chose the Red Pill 



Special Birthday wishes to a Vaping Beest and a gentleman of note: @DarthBranMuffin. May your day be enlightened and your new year be filled with high end gear, yummy juice, Royal wick and the bank account that goes with!

​

Reactions: Like 15 | Winner 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Timwis (26/6/21)

Happy Birthday!

@BeaLea
@Oupa

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/6/21)

Happy Birthday


@Oupa

&


@DarthBranMuffin keep on being the awesome funny nice guy that you are have a lekker day ( Ek hoop jy braai later)

&


@popcorn_skollie 
&


@BeaLea


May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 2


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (26/6/21)

Happy birthday 
@BeaLea 
@Oupa 
Hope you guys have a great day ahead ,take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## THE REAPER (26/6/21)

Happy Birthday
@DarthBranMuffin
Hope you have a awesome day which I think you will gues you will be out of order for the rest of the day opening vape mail.

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## THE REAPER (26/6/21)

Happy Birthday
@Oupa
@BeaLea
Hope you have a awesome day.
Have a good day everyone.

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (26/6/21)

Happy birthday @BeaLea , @popcorn_skollie and @DarthBranMuffin 
Hope you have a fabulous day and year ahead!

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 2


----------



## Silver (26/6/21)

Special birthday wish to Benji @Oupa 

One of the stalwarts here, a good friend and an amazing vaping vendor.
Thanks for all you have done over the years Benji

Hope you have a super day and a healthy happy year ahead!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Timwis (26/6/21)

Happy Birthday!

@popcorn_skollie

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## WV2021 (26/6/21)

Good Morning Vaping Family.

Hope all are keeping safe and keeping warm.

Happy birthday to 
@Oupa 
@BeaLea 
@popcorn_skollie 
And last but not least @DarthBranMuffin 

Hope you guys will have an awesome day and keep those clouds flowwing

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (26/6/21)

Happy Birthday 

@Oupa
@BeaLea
@popcorn_skollie
@DarthBranMuffin

Reactions: Like 15 | Winner 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## THE REAPER (26/6/21)

Happy Birthday
@popcorn_skollie
Have a great day ahead.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Paul33 (26/6/21)

Happy birthday @DarthBranMuffin 

have a good one dude.

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (26/6/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@DarthBranMuffin
@Oupa 
@BeaLea 
@popcorn_skollie


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 2


----------



## Chanelr (26/6/21)

Happy Birthday 
@Oupa with extra wishes
@BeaLea
@popcorn_skollie
@DarthBranMuffin
Hope you all have a smashing day

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 2


----------



## vicTor (26/6/21)

happy birthday

@DarthBranMuffin 
@Oupa
@BeaLea
@popcorn_skollie

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 2


----------



## AKS (26/6/21)

Happy birthday to prolific poster & pro polisher @DarthBranMuffin and also best wishes to you, @Oupa , @popcorn_skollie & @BeaLea 
Have a joyful day and a healthy year ahead.

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 2


----------



## ARYANTO (26/6/21)

Happy birthday to:
@Oupa - happy day my friend - we need another Vapecon so we can catch up !
@BeaLea
@popcorn_skollie
@DarthBranMuffin - You ,kind Sir, must have a great day ,and thank you for all your contributions !

Reactions: Like 16 | Agree 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (26/6/21)

Happy Birthday to my fellow birthday peeps!!!

@Oupa 
@BeaLea 
@popcorn_skollie 

Hope you all have an awesome day!!

And thank you for all the awesome birthday wishes!!! You guys and gals are amazing!!!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (26/6/21)

@DarthBranMuffin - special birthday wishes to you. Thank you for your contributions to the forum. 
@Oupa
@BeaLea
@popcorn_skollie
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 2


----------



## alex1501 (26/6/21)

Happy birthday  
 @BeaLea @DarthBranMuffin @Oupa @popcorn_skollie 


 and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 2


----------



## Mzr (26/6/21)

Happy birthday to you
@BeaLea
@Oupa
@DarthBranMuffin and my big brother @popcorn_skollie may you all have a super awesome day further celebrating @popcorn_skollie will see you later

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 2


----------



## Winter_Vaper (26/6/21)

Happy Birthday @DarthBranMuffin 



 @BeaLea @Oupa 
Have a nice one!

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 2


----------



## Kuhlkatz (26/6/21)

Happy Birthday to @BeaLea , @DarthBranMuffin , @Oupa and @popcorn_skollie 

I hope you all had a wonderful day. Wishing you all of the best for the year ahead.

Thanks for the continued support of this great community and ECIGSSA, @Oupa.
Thanks for being such a great contributor @DarthBranMuffin. 'Prolific Poster' sums it up nicely, @AKS

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 2


----------



## Grand Guru (27/6/21)

No birthdays today.

​

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Timwis (27/6/21)

Boring!







Have a great Sunday!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (27/6/21)

Here we go again with this NO BIRTHDAY trend.... 

Happy Sunday everyone!!!

May the birthday force be with...

Reactions: Like 14 | Winner 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/6/21)



Reactions: Like 13 | Winner 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (27/6/21)



Reactions: Like 14 | Winner 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (27/6/21)

Good morning Ecigssa family. I trust everyone is well… have a super awesome Sunday , take care be safe enjoy your day ,stay blessed guys

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (27/6/21)

Belated birthday wishes to @DarthBranMuffin, @BeaLea and @Oupa. Sooooo sorry that I missed your birthday yesterday!

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (27/6/21)

*Happy Belated Birthday

@DarthBranMuffin
@Oupa
@BeaLea
@popcorn_skollie

Hope you all had a Super Fantastic Day!!!


*

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (27/6/21)



Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ARYANTO (27/6/21)

Happy Sunday

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## THE REAPER (27/6/21)

Have a relaxing day everyone hope you all have a awesome day.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Resistance (27/6/21)

@Oupa
@BeaLea
@popcorn_skollie


Sorry I missed it. Hope it was Awesome!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Grand Guru (28/6/21)

Happy Birthday @Ayoob and many happy returns!

​

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (28/6/21)

Happy Birthday!!

@Ayoob 

Have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 15 | Winner 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/6/21)

Happy Birthday
@Ayoob 

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## SAVaper (28/6/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Ayoob


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (28/6/21)

Happy birthday 
@Ayoob 
May you have an awesome day ahead, take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Timwis (28/6/21)

Happy Birthday!

@Ayoob

Reactions: Like 13 | Agree 1


----------



## ARYANTO (28/6/21)

Happy birthdayto ...
@Ayoob

Reactions: Like 15 | Agree 1


----------



## WV2021 (28/6/21)

Good Morning All ,
Hope all are keeping safe.
Strongs for the week ahead.
Please keep safe and look after youselfs.
Happy birthday to
@Ayoob 
May you have a blessed day.

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Chanelr (28/6/21)

Happy Birthday
@Ayoob
Hope you have a fantastic day

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## AKS (28/6/21)

Have a happy birthday and a healthy year ahead, @Ayoob

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## alex1501 (28/6/21)

Happy Birthday  @Ayoob 


and have a great day

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## CJB85 (28/6/21)

Happy birthday @Ayoob , have a wicked good one!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (28/6/21)

Happy Birthday @Ayoob

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## vicTor (28/6/21)

happy birthday

@Ayoob

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Mzr (28/6/21)

Happy birthday to you @Ayoob Mya, you have an awesome day celebrating and even better year ahead

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## hot.chillie35 (28/6/21)

Happy Birthday

@Ayoob

Enjoy ur day!!!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## THE REAPER (28/6/21)

Happy Birthday
@Ayoob
Have a great day everyone.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## ddk1979 (28/6/21)

@Ayoob
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Resistance (28/6/21)

@Ayoob

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Grand Guru (29/6/21)

Happy Birthday @grouter and many happy returns returns!

Special birthday wishes to @Mzr and @zadiac. I hope you have a wonderful day!

​

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 2


----------



## vicTor (29/6/21)

happy birthday

@zadiac 
@Mzr 
@grouter

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/6/21)

Happy Birthday
@zadiac 
@Mzr 
@grouter 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 14 | Winner 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Timwis (29/6/21)

Happy Birthday!

@grouter 

And special wishes to moderator @zadiac and prolific contributor @Mzr!

Reactions: Like 13 | Winner 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (29/6/21)

Happy Birthday!!

@zadiac 
@Mzr 
@grouter 

Have an awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 2


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (29/6/21)

Happy birthday 
@zadiac 
@grouter 
May you guys have an awesome day ahead 
And a super special birthday shoutout @Mzr may you have a terrific day ahead and thank you for being an active ingredient in the forum , may you get spoilt by loved ones and mates today , take care and enjoy

Reactions: Like 13 | Winner 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## SAVaper (29/6/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@zadiac 
@Mzr 
@grouter


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 2


----------



## grouter (29/6/21)

Cheers and thanks everyone!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 11


----------



## hot.chillie35 (29/6/21)

Happy Birthday

@Mzr
@grouter
@zadiac

Have a Super Amazing Day!!!

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 2


----------



## Chanelr (29/6/21)

Happy Birthday
@zadiac
@Mzr
@grouter
Hope you all have a great day

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 2


----------



## alex1501 (29/6/21)

Happy Birthday
   @grouter @Mzr @zadiac   


 and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 2


----------



## Hooked (29/6/21)

Happy birthday @Mzr and @grouter

And special birthday wishes to one of our moderators @zadiac. Wishing you a great day and year ahead!

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## WV2021 (29/6/21)

Good Morning Vaping Fam sorey for the late post.
Hope all are safe and taking care.
Happy Birthday to
@Mzr @grouter @zadiac 
May you all have a blessed and great day.

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 2


----------



## AKS (29/6/21)

Happy birthday wishes to you,
@zadiac 
@Mzr 
@grouter
Stay safe and have a great year ahead.

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 2


----------



## ARYANTO (29/6/21)

Happy birthday to :
@zadiac -our own grumpy middle-aged mod , geniet dit !
@Mzr -one of our regulars - have a great day !
@grouter
Best wishes for the year ahead

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 2


----------



## Kuhlkatz (29/6/21)

Happy Birthday @grouter , @Mzr and fellow mod @zadiac 

I hope you guys have a lekke day. Best wishes for the year ahead - stay safe!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (29/6/21)

Happy Birthday

@Mzr
@grouter
@zadiac

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 2


----------



## ddk1979 (29/6/21)

@zadiac
@Mzr
@grouter

Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 2


----------



## Mujahid Padayachy (29/6/21)

Happy Birthday 
@grouter 
@Mzr 
@zadiac

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 2


----------



## THE REAPER (29/6/21)

Happy Birthday
@zadiac
@Mzr
@grouter
Hope you had a great day.

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 2


----------



## Mzr (29/6/21)

Thank you all for the birthday wishes and a super happy birthday to my birthday buddies @grouter and @zadiac hope you guys are having a super lekker day celebrating

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac (29/6/21)

Thanks everyone and @Mzr and @grouter I hope you had an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 8 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Resistance (29/6/21)

@Mzr 
@grouter 
@zadiac

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 2 | Funny 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (30/6/21)

Happy Birthday @herb1 amd @Mujahid Padayachy. I hope you have an awesome day!

​

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (30/6/21)

Happy Birthday!

@herb1
@Mujahid Padayachy

Reactions: Like 14 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/6/21)

Happy Birthday
@herb1 
@Mujahid Padayachy 

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 15 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (30/6/21)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@herb1 
@Mujahid Padayachy 
May you guys have a wonderful day ahead , take care and many happy returns.

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## alex1501 (30/6/21)

Happy Birthday
 @herb1 @Mujahid Padayachy 


 and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## WV2021 (30/6/21)

Good Morning all.
Hope everybody is staying safe at home.
Happy birthday to
@herb1 
@Mujahid Padayachy 
My you guys have a awesome day and keep them clouds flowing.

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (30/6/21)

Happy Birthday 

@herb1 
@Mujahid Padayachy

Enjoy ur day!!!

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## THE REAPER (30/6/21)

Happy Birthday
@herb1
@Mujahid Padayachy
Have a great day everyone.

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (30/6/21)

Happy Birthday!!!

@herb1 
@Mujahid Padayachy 

Have an awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (30/6/21)

happy birthday

@herb1
@Mujahid Padayachy

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## AKS (30/6/21)

Have a happy birthday @Mujahid Padayachy & @herb1 
Best wishes for a great year ahead.

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr (30/6/21)

Happy birthday
@herb1
@Mujahid Padayachy
Hope you both have a great day

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (30/6/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@herb1
@Mujahid Padayachy


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (30/6/21)

Happy Birthday

@herb1
@Mujahid Padayachy

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## ARYANTO (30/6/21)

Happy morning and Happy birthday
@herb1





@Mujahid Padayachy




Have a great day !

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## ddk1979 (30/6/21)

@herb1
@Mujahid Padayachy
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Mzr (30/6/21)

Happy birthday to you
@herb1
@Mujahid Padayachy
Wishing you both have an awesome day celebrating and even better year ahead

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Mujahid Padayachy (30/6/21)

Thank you everyone, your wishes are sincerely and genuinely appreciated!!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 12


----------



## Kuhlkatz (30/6/21)

Happy Birthday @herb1 and @Mujahid Padayachy 

Hope you guys have a great day and all the best for the year ahead !

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Resistance (30/6/21)

@herb1


@Mujahid Padayachy

Reactions: Like 13 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (1/7/21)

Happy Birthday @ComplexChaos @jamesvapes_sa @KUDU @smilelykumeenit and @verdict2018. I hope you all have a wonderful day!


​

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (1/7/21)

Happy Birthday!!!

@ComplexChaos 
@jamesvapes_sa 
@KUDU 
@smilelykumeenit 
@verdict2018 

Have an awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/7/21)

Happy Birthday
@ComplexChaos 
@jamesvapes_sa 
@KUDU 
@smilelykumeenit 
@verdict2018 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 16 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (1/7/21)

Happy Birthday!

@ComplexChaos 
@jamesvapes_sa 
@KUDU 
@smilelykumeenit 
@verdict2018

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## vicTor (1/7/21)

happy birthday

@ComplexChaos
@jamesvapes_sa
@KUDU
@smilelykumeenit
@verdict2018

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## THE REAPER (1/7/21)

Happy Birthday
@ComplexChaos
@jamesvapes_sa
@KUDU
@smilelykumeenit
@verdict2018
Hope everyone has a great day ahead.

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (1/7/21)

Good morning and happy birthday 
@ComplexChaos 
@jamesvapes_sa 
@KUDU 
@smilelykumeenit 
@verdict2018 
have a great day ahead guys , take care enjoy your day and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 15 | Disagree 1


----------



## alex1501 (1/7/21)

Happy Birthday and many happy returns  
  @ComplexChaos @jamesvapes_sa @KUDU @smilelykumeenit @verdict2018

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## SAVaper (1/7/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@ComplexChaos 
@jamesvapes_sa 
@KUDU 
@smilelykumeenit 
@verdict2018


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## WV2021 (1/7/21)

Good Morning Vaping Family.
Hope everybody is keeping safe and looking after yourselfs.
Happy Birthday to
@ComplexChaos 
@jamesvapes_sa 
@KUDU 
@smilelykumeenit 
@verdict2018 
May you guys have a awesome and blessed day.

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## hot.chillie35 (1/7/21)

Happy Birthday 

@ComplexChaos 
@jamesvapes_sa 
@KUDU 
@smilelykumeenit 
@verdict2018

Have an awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Chanelr (1/7/21)

Happy Birthday
@ComplexChaos
@jamesvapes_sa
@KUDU
@smilelykumeenit
@verdict2018
Hope you all have an awesome day

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (1/7/21)

Happy Birthday

@ComplexChaos
@jamesvapes_sa
@KUDU
@smilelykumeenit
@verdict2018

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## ARYANTO (1/7/21)

Happy Birthday
@ComplexChaos
@jamesvapes_sa
@KUDU
@smilelykumeenit
@verdict2018

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## AKS (1/7/21)

Happy birthday to you,
@ComplexChaos
@jamesvapes_sa
@KUDU
@smilelykumeenit
@verdict2018
Have a great day and a healthy year ahead.

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Mzr (1/7/21)

Happy birthday to you, 
@ComplexChaos 
@jamesvapes_sa 
@KUDU 
@smilelykumeenit 
@verdict2018 
May you all have a awesome day celebrating and even better year ahead

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## ddk1979 (1/7/21)

@ComplexChaos
@jamesvapes_sa
@KUDU
@smilelykumeenit
@verdict2018
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Winter_Vaper (1/7/21)

Happy Birthday @ComplexChaos @jamesvapes_sa @KUDU @smilelykumeenit @verdict2018 !
Have a nice one!

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## jamesvapes_sa (1/7/21)

Thank you everyone for the amazing bday wishes. Really appreciate.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 11


----------



## Kuhlkatz (1/7/21)

Happy Birthday @ComplexChaos , @jamesvapes_sa , @KUDU , @smilelykumeenit and @verdict2018 

Hope you guys had an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Resistance (1/7/21)

@ComplexChaos
@jamesvapes_sa
@KUDU
@smilelykumeenit
@verdict2018

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Grand Guru (2/7/21)

Happy Birthday to @Ikiezela_cpt and to our new member @Mystical Vape. I hope you have a wonderful day!

​

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/7/21)

Happy Birthday
@Ikiezela_cpt 
@Mystical Vape 

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Timwis (2/7/21)

Happy Birthday!

@Ikiezela_cpt
@Mystical Vape

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (2/7/21)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@Ikiezela_cpt 
@Mystical Vape 
May you guys have an awesome day ahead, take care and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (2/7/21)

Happy Birthday

@Ikiezela_cpt
@Mystical Vape

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## SAVaper (2/7/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Ikiezela_cpt 
@Mystical Vape


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## WV2021 (2/7/21)

Good Morning All vapers.
Hope everybody is keeping safe and warm were it is cold.
Happy birthday to
@Ikiezela_cpt 
@Mystical Vape 

Hope you guys will have a great day.

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## hot.chillie35 (2/7/21)

Happy Birthday to 

@Ikiezela_cpt 
@Mystical Vape

Have an Amazing Day!!!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## hot.chillie35 (2/7/21)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> Happy Birthday
> @Ikiezela_cpt
> @Mystical Vape
> 
> ...



Awesome Mr G

Reactions: Like 9 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (2/7/21)

happy birthday

@Mystical Vape 
@Ikiezela_cpt

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## THE REAPER (2/7/21)

Happy Birthday
@Ikiezela_cpt
@Mystical Vape
Have a great day everyone.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Chanelr (2/7/21)

Happy Birthday
@Ikiezela_cpt
@Mystical Vape
Hope you both have an awesome day

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## alex1501 (2/7/21)

Happy Birthday
 @Ikiezela_cpt @Mystical Vape 


 and have a great day

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## AKS (2/7/21)

Have a happy birthday and a great year ahead @Ikiezela_cpt & @Mystical Vape

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (2/7/21)

Happy Birthday!!!

@Ikiezela_cpt
@Mystical Vape

Have an awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Mzr (2/7/21)

Happy birthday to you
@Ikiezela_cpt
@Mystical Vape
Wishing you both an awesome day further and year ahead

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## ARYANTO (2/7/21)

Happy Birthday to:
@Ikiezela_cpt 
@Mystical Vape

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## ddk1979 (2/7/21)

@Ikiezela_cpt
@Mystical Vape
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Winter_Vaper (2/7/21)

Happy Birthday @Ikiezela_cpt and @Mystical Vape
Have a nice one!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Resistance (2/7/21)

@Ikiezela_cpt
@Mystical Vape

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Grand Guru (3/7/21)

Happy Birthday @Dr Phil, @MartinJH and @Tolla. I hope you have an awesome day!

​

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (3/7/21)

Happy Birthday!!!

@Dr Phil
@MartinJH
@Tolla 

Have an awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Mzr (3/7/21)

Happy birthday to you
@Dr Phil
@MartinJH
@Tolla
May all have an awesome day celebrating and even better year ahead

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## SAVaper (3/7/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Dr Phil
@MartinJH
@Tolla


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## ARYANTO (3/7/21)

Happy Saturday and 
Happy Birthday to:
@Dr Phil
@MartinJH
@Tolla

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Timwis (3/7/21)

Happy Birthday!

@Dr Phil
@MartinJH
@Tolla

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## THE REAPER (3/7/21)

Happy Birthday
@Dr Phil
@MartinJH
@Tolla
Hope everyone has a great day.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/7/21)

Happy Birthday
@Dr Phil
@MartinJH
@Tolla

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Kuhlkatz (3/7/21)

Happy Birthday @Dr Phil , @MartinJH and @Tolla 

Hope you gents have a great Saturday. All of the best for the year ahead !

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## alex1501 (3/7/21)

Happy Birthday 
  @Dr Phil @MartinJH @Tolla  


and have a great day

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## hot.chillie35 (3/7/21)

Happy Birthday 

@Dr Phil 
@MartinJH 
@Tolla 

Have a super day!!!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## AKS (3/7/21)

Happy birthday to you,
@Dr Phil & @MartinJH & @Tolla 
Have a great day and a healthy year ahead.

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (3/7/21)

Happy birthday 
@Dr Phil
@MartinJH
@Tolla 
I hope you guys have an awesome day ahead, take care and many happy returns returns.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## vicTor (3/7/21)

happy birthday

@Dr Phil
@MartinJH
@Tolla

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (3/7/21)

Happy Birthday

@Dr Phil
@MartinJH
@Tolla

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## ddk1979 (3/7/21)

@Dr Phil
@MartinJH
@Tolla
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Chanelr (3/7/21)

Happy Birthday
@Dr Phil
@MartinJH
@Tolla
Hope you all have a great day

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## jamesvapes_sa (3/7/21)

HAPPY Bday @VapeSnow

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Resistance (3/7/21)

@Dr Phil
@MartinJH
@Tolla
@VapeSnow

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## jamesvapes_sa (3/7/21)

Happy bday @Tolla

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Grand Guru (4/7/21)

Happy Birthday @Pratz and many happy returns!

​

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Timwis (4/7/21)

Happy Birthday!

@Pratz

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/7/21)

Happy Birthday
@Pratz

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## SAVaper (4/7/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Pratz


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (4/7/21)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@Pratz 
May you have an awesome day ahead, take care be safe and enjoy

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (4/7/21)

Happy Birthday @Pratz

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## vicTor (4/7/21)

happy birthday

@Pratz

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Chanelr (4/7/21)

Happy Birthday
@Pratz
Hope you have a great day

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## alex1501 (4/7/21)

Happy Birthday   @Pratz  


 and have a great day

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## AKS (4/7/21)

Happy birthday to you @Pratz 
Have a wonderful day.

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## THE REAPER (4/7/21)

Happy Birthday
@Pratz
Have a good day everyone.

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Mzr (4/7/21)

Happy birthday to you @Pratz hop you have a awesome day celebrating and even better year ahead

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## hot.chillie35 (4/7/21)

Happy Birthday 

@Pratz

Have an awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## ddk1979 (4/7/21)

@Pratz
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (4/7/21)

Happy Birthday!!!

@Pratz 

Hope it is an awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Resistance (4/7/21)

@Pratz

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## ARYANTO (5/7/21)

Happy nearly missed Birthday
@Pratz

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ARYANTO (5/7/21)

@mots01 , have a happy day !

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Grand Guru (5/7/21)

Happy Birthday @mots01 and many happy returns!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/7/21)

Happy Birthday
@mots01 

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Timwis (5/7/21)

Happy Birthday!

@mots01

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (5/7/21)

Happy birthday 
@mots01 
Have an awesome day ahead, take care and many happy returns.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## WV2021 (5/7/21)

Good Morning All,
I hope you all are keeping safe and warm in this weather.
Happy birthday to 
@mots01 
May you have a great day.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## alex1501 (5/7/21)

Happy Birthday
  @mots01  


and have a great day

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## SAVaper (5/7/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@mots01


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (5/7/21)

Happy Birthday!!!

@mots01 

Have an awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## hot.chillie35 (5/7/21)

Happy Birthday 

@mots01 

Have a great day!!!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (5/7/21)

Happy Birthday @mots01

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Chanelr (5/7/21)

Happy Birthday
@mots01
Hope you have an awesome day

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## AKS (5/7/21)

Have a happy birthday and a healthy,kind year ahead @mots01

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Mzr (5/7/21)

Happy birthday to you @mots01 may you have a lekker day celebrating and even better year ahead

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## THE REAPER (5/7/21)

Happy Birthday
@mots01
Hope everyone has a great day, and had a well rested weekend.

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## vicTor (5/7/21)

happy birthday @mots01

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ddk1979 (5/7/21)

@mots01
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Grand Guru (6/7/21)

Happy Birthday @R87 @Galahad76 and @Ned113 and many happy returns!

Special birthday wishes to @ivc_mixer for a wonderful day and a blessed year ahead. 

​

Reactions: Like 17 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (6/7/21)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@R87 
@Galahad76 
@Ned113 

and a super special birthday message @ivc_mixer have an awesome day ahead and thank you for the juice mixing tips you had given us on the forum , may you have a blessed day and blessed year ahead

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (6/7/21)

Happy Birthday!

@R87 
@Galahad76 
@Ned113



And special Birthday wishes to @ivc_mixer

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (6/7/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@ivc_mixer
@R87 
@Galahad76 
@Ned113


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## WV2021 (6/7/21)

Good Morning Vaping Family.
I hope you are still keeping safe and warm.
Please have a blessed day and thank you to the almight for granting us another vaping day.
Happy Birthday to
@ivc_mixer 
@R87 
@Galahad76 
@Ned113 
My you all have a blessed day and be spoiled rotten.

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## alex1501 (6/7/21)

Happy Birthday @ivc_mixer 
 @R87 @Galahad76 @Ned113 


and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (6/7/21)

Happy Birthday!!!

@ivc_mixer
@R87
@Galahad76
@Ned113

Have an awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (6/7/21)

Happy Birthday 

@R87 
@Galahad76 
@Ned113 
@ivc_mixer

Have a super amazing Day!!!

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/7/21)

Happy Birthday
@ivc_mixer
@R87
@Galahad76
@Ned113

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (6/7/21)

Happy Birthday 
@R87
@Galahad76
@Ned113

And special birthday wishes to @ivc_mixer! Wishing you everything of the best for the year ahead.

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Winter_Vaper (6/7/21)

Happy Birthday @ivc_mixer @R87 @Galahad76 @Ned113 !
Have a nice one guys!

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr (6/7/21)

Happy Birthday
@ivc_mixer
@R87
@Galahad76
@Ned113
Hope you all have a smashing day

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (6/7/21)

happy birthday

@ivc_mixer 
@R87
@Galahad76
@Ned113

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## AKS (6/7/21)

Have a happy birthday @ivc_mixer ,
@R87 , @Galahad76 & @Ned113
Wishing you a great day and a healthy year ahead.

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## THE REAPER (6/7/21)

Happy Birthday
@ivc_mixer special wishes to you sir. 
@R87
@Galahad76
@Ned113
Have a great day everyone.

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (6/7/21)

Happy Birthday

@R87
@Galahad76
@Ned113
@ivc_mixer

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (6/7/21)

Happy Birthday
@ivc_mixer -great buddy and my ''supplier'' A, HAVE A GOOD ONE !
@R87
@Galahad76
@Ned113
Enjoy !

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (6/7/21)

@ivc_mixer
@R87
@Galahad76
@Ned113
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (6/7/21)

Happy Birthday @Galahad76 , @ivc_mixer , @Ned113 and @R87 

I hope you have a great day. All of the best for the year ahead!

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mzr (6/7/21)

Happy birthday to you
@R87
@Galahad76
@Ned113
And special wishes to @ivc_mixer
Hope you all have a awesome day celebrating and even better year ahead

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (6/7/21)

Thank you everybody for the birthday wishes, truly appreciated

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 16


----------



## Resistance (6/7/21)

ivc_mixer
@R87
@Galahad76
@Ned113

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (7/7/21)

Happy Birthday @Huffapuff @Jacques3Fox and @Miks786. I hope you have a wonderful day!

​

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (7/7/21)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@Huffapuff 
@Jacques3Fox 
@Miks786 
Have a wonderful day ahead, wishing you guys all the best ,take care and many happy returns of the day

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## SAVaper (7/7/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Huffapuff 
@Jacques3Fox 
@Miks786


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/7/21)

Happy Birthday
@Huffapuff
@Jacques3Fox
@Miks786

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Timwis (7/7/21)

Happy Birthday!

@Huffapuff (dangerously close) 

@Jacques3Fox 
@Miks786

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Hooked (7/7/21)

Happy birthday to @Jacques3Fox and @Miks786! Have a vaping good day! 

( The other birthday person does not deserve a mention)

*EDIT*
My most humble and red-faced apologies to @Huffapuff! I confused you with someone of notorietywith a similar name. 

I hope I haven't ruined your birthday - enjoy the rest of it!!!

Reactions: Like 11 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO (7/7/21)

Great Wednesday and a happy birthdayto...
@Huffapuff
@Jacques3Fox
@Miks786

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## vicTor (7/7/21)

happy birthday

@Huffapuff
@Jacques3Fox
@Miks786

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## hot.chillie35 (7/7/21)

Happy Birthday

@Huffapuff
@Jacques3Fox
@Miks786

Have an awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (7/7/21)

Happy Birthday

@Huffapuff
@Jacques3Fox
@Miks786

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## Chanelr (7/7/21)

Happy Birthday
@Huffapuff
@Jacques3Fox
@Miks786
Have an awesome day

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## AKS (7/7/21)

Happy birthday to you,
@Huffapuff
@Jacques3Fox
@Miks786
Have a great day and a healthy,happy year ahead.

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (7/7/21)

Happy Birthday!!!

@Huffapuff
@Jacques3Fox
@Miks786

Have an awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## alex1501 (7/7/21)

Happy Birthday 
 @Huffapuff @Jacques3Fox @Miks786 


and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## Miks786 (7/7/21)

Thank you very much everyone, much appreciated 
Happy Birthday to @Huffapuff & @Jacques3Fox

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 9


----------



## Mzr (7/7/21)

Happy birthday to you
@Miks786
@Jacques3Fox
@Huffapuff
May all have an awesome day further celebrating and greater year ahead

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## ddk1979 (7/7/21)

@Miks786
@Jacques3Fox
@Huffapuff
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## Grand Guru (8/7/21)

Happy Birthday @allicat. I hope you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Timwis (8/7/21)

Happy Birthday!

@allicat

Reactions: Like 14 | Funny 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/7/21)

Happy Birthday
@allicat 
@merlin_at 

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (8/7/21)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@allicat 
@merlin_at 
Hope you guys have an amazing day ahead , take care many happy returns and all the best.

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## SAVaper (8/7/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@allicat 
@merlin_at


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## alex1501 (8/7/21)

Happy Birthday 
 @allicat @merlin_at 


and have a great day

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## vicTor (8/7/21)

happy birthday

@allicat 
@merlin_at

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (8/7/21)

Happy Birthday!!!

@allicat
@merlin_at 

Have an awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Chanelr (8/7/21)

Happy Birthday
@allicat
@merlin_at
Hope you both have a great day

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (8/7/21)

Happy Birthday

@allicat
@merlin_at

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Winter_Vaper (8/7/21)

Happy Birthday @allicat and @merlin_at
Have a nice one!

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Timwis (8/7/21)

Happy Birthday!

@merlin_at

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## AKS (8/7/21)

Have a happy birthday @allicat &
@merlin_at 
and best wishes for a healthy year ahead.

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## THE REAPER (8/7/21)

For the Birthdays I missed yesterday hope you guys had a awesome day.

Happy Birthday
@Huffapuff
@Jacques3Fox
@Miks786

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## THE REAPER (8/7/21)

Happy Birthday
@allicat
@merlin_at
Hope you have a great day ahead kick back and enjoy have a good one.

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Resistance (8/7/21)

@Miks786
@Jacques3Fox
@Huffapuff

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Resistance (8/7/21)

@allicat
@merlin_at

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## ARYANTO (8/7/21)

Happy birthday

@allicat
@merlin_at

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## ddk1979 (8/7/21)

@allicat
@merlin_at
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Stranger (8/7/21)

@allicat
@merlin_at

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Stranger (8/7/21)

My humblest apologies to all the birthdays I missed when I was man down.

May the rest of the year be as happy as your birthday day.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Mzr (8/7/21)

Happy birthday to you
@allicat
@merlin_at
May you both have an awesome day celebrating and even better year ahead

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Grand Guru (9/7/21)

Happy Birthday @element0709 and @Etiennem2998. I hope you have an awesome day!

​

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/7/21)

Happy Birthday
@element0709 
@Etiennem2998 

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (9/7/21)

Happy Birthday

@element0709
@Etiennem2998

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## alex1501 (9/7/21)

Happy Birthday 
 @element0709 @Etiennem2998 


and have a great day

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## SAVaper (9/7/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@element0709
@Etiennem2998


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## vicTor (9/7/21)

happy birthday

@element0709
@Etiennem2998

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Winter_Vaper (9/7/21)

Happy Birthday @element0709 @Etiennem2998 
Have a nice one guys!

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Chanelr (9/7/21)

Happy Birthday
@element0709
@Etiennem2998
Hope you both have a great day

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## THE REAPER (9/7/21)

Happy Birthday
@element0709
@Etiennem2998
Have a great day everyone.

Reactions: Like 18


----------



## ARYANTO (9/7/21)

Happy birthday to:
@element0709
@Etiennem2998

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## Stranger (9/7/21)

@element0709
@Etiennem2998

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Timwis (9/7/21)

Happy Birthday!

@element0709
@Etiennem2998

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (9/7/21)

Happy Birthday!!!

@element0709
@Etiennem2998 

Have an awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## AKS (9/7/21)

Happy birthday to you,
@element0709
@Etiennem2998 
Have a great day.

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## ddk1979 (9/7/21)

@element0709
@Etiennem2998
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Mzr (9/7/21)

Happy birthday to you
@Etiennem2998
@element0709
May you both have an awesome day celebrating and many more happy years ahead

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## Andre Botha (9/7/21)

Resistance said:


> @AZAM-ZN
> @Andre Botha
> @BansheeZA
> View attachment 232976


Thanks guys. 

Sent from my SM-N986B using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 6


----------



## Andre Botha (9/7/21)

ddk1979 said:


> View attachment 232943
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks man

Sent from my SM-N986B using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 6


----------



## Andre Botha (9/7/21)

Mzr said:


> Happy birthday to you
> @AZAM-ZN
> @Andre Botha
> @BansheeZA
> May you all have a awesome day celebrating and even better year ahead


Thanks man

Sent from my SM-N986B using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5


----------



## Grand Guru (10/7/21)

Happy Birthday @@cliff, @Iced6331 @Richardrpg[/USER] and @Mauritz55. I hope you all have a wonderful day!

​

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (10/7/21)

Happy Birthday!

@@cliff
@Iced6331 
@Richardrpg 
@Mauritz55

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/7/21)

Happy Birthday
@Mauritz55
@@cliff
@Iced6331
@Richardrpg

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (10/7/21)

happy birthday

@Mauritz55 
@@cliff
@Iced6331
@Richardrpg

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (10/7/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Mauritz55 
@@cliff
@Iced6331
@Richardrpg


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## THE REAPER (10/7/21)

Happy Birthday
@Mauritz55
@@cliff
@Iced6331
@Richardrpg
Have a awesome day everyone.

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## WV2021 (10/7/21)

Good Morning Vaping Family I hope all are well and keeping safe and warm.
Hope you all will have a awesome weekend.
Happy Birthday to
@Mauritz55 
@@cliff
@Iced6331 
@Richardrpg 

Hope you will have and amazing day.

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr (10/7/21)

Happy Birthday
@Mauritz55
@@cliff
@Iced6331
@Richardrpg
Hope you all have an awesome day

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (10/7/21)

Happy Birthday

@Mauritz55
@@cliff
@Iced6331
@Richardrpg

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## AKS (10/7/21)

Have a happy SATURDAY birthday 
@Mauritz55
@@cliff
@Iced6331
@Richardrpg
& a kind year ahead.

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## Winter_Vaper (10/7/21)

Happy Birthday @Mauritz55 @@cliff @Iced6331 and @Richardrpg 
Have a nice one!

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## alex1501 (10/7/21)

Happy Birthday  
 @Mauritz55 @@cliff @Iced6331 @Richardrpg 


and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (10/7/21)

Happy belated birthday 
@element0709
@Etiennem2998
hope you guys had an awesome day all the best

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (10/7/21)

Happy birthday 
@Mauritz55
@@cliff
@Iced6331
@Richardrpg
May you guys have a spectacular Saturday and an awesome day ahead , take care and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (10/7/21)

Happy Birthday!!!

@Mauritz55
@@cliff
@Iced6331
@Richardrpg

Have an awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (10/7/21)

Happy morning and happy birthday to:
@Mauritz55
@@cliff
@Iced6331
@Richardrpg

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (10/7/21)

@Mauritz55
@@cliff
@Iced6331
@Richardrpg
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (10/7/21)

Happy Birthday

@Mauritz55
@@cliff
@Iced6331
@Richardrpg

Have an awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mzr (10/7/21)

Happy birthday to you
@@cliff
@Iced6331
@Richardrpg
@Mauritz55
May you all have a awesome day celebrating and even better year ahead

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (10/7/21)

@element0709
@Etiennem2998

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Resistance (10/7/21)

@Mauritz55
@@cliff
@Iced6331
@Richardrpg

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Grand Guru (11/7/21)

Happy Birthday @Cloud Beast King @Draconis7727 @Jimbo and @Reaper Vape. I hope you have a wonderful day!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Timwis (11/7/21)

Happy Birthday!

@Cloud Beast King 
@Draconis7727 
@Jimbo 
@Reaper Vape

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Resistance (11/7/21)

@Cloud Beast King
@Draconis7727
@Jimbo
@Reaper Vape

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/7/21)

Happy Birthday 
@Cloud Beast King
@Draconis7727
@Jimbo
@Reaper Vape

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (11/7/21)

Happy Birthday

@Cloud Beast King
@Draconis7727
@Jimbo
@Reaper Vape





I didn't forget your birthdays but I like the cat

Reactions: Like 14 | Funny 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (11/7/21)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@Cloud Beast King 
@Draconis7727 
@Jimbo 
@Reaper Vape
may you guys have an amazing day ahead , take care be safe and enjoy guys and a many happy returns

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## AKS (11/7/21)

Happy birthday to you @Cloud Beast King 
@Draconis7727 , @Jimbo 
& @Reaper Vape
Have a great day and a healthy year ahead.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## ARYANTO (11/7/21)

Happy Birthday to:
@Cloud Beast King
@Draconis7727
@Jimbo
@Reaper Vape

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## vicTor (11/7/21)

happy birthday

@Cloud Beast King
@Draconis7727
@Jimbo
@Reaper Vape

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## alex1501 (11/7/21)

Happy Birthday @Cloud Beast King 
 @Draconis7727 @Jimbo @Reaper Vape 


and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## hot.chillie35 (11/7/21)

Happy Birthday 

@Cloud Beast King
@Draconis7727
@Jimbo
@Reaper Vape

Have a great day!!!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Chanelr (11/7/21)

Happy Birthday 
@Cloud Beast King
@Draconis7727
@Jimbo
@Reaper Vape
Hope you all have a great day

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## THE REAPER (11/7/21)

Happy Birthday 
@Cloud Beast King
@Draconis7727
@Jimbo
@Reaper Vape
Have a good one.

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Mzr (11/7/21)

Happy birthday to you
@Cloud Beast King
@Draconis7727
@Jimbo
@Reaper Vape
May you all have a awesome day celebrating and even better year

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## ddk1979 (11/7/21)

@Cloud Beast King
@Draconis7727
@Jimbo
@Reaper Vape
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (11/7/21)

Happy Birthday!!!

@Cloud Beast King
@Draconis7727
@Jimbo
@Reaper Vape

Have an awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Winter_Vaper (11/7/21)

Happy Birthday @Cloud Beast King @Draconis7727 @Jimbo @Reaper Vape
Have a nice one guys!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Grand Guru (12/7/21)

Happy Birthday @Sareph @SilverArrow and @unwired. I hope you have a wonderful day!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## ddk1979 (12/7/21)

@Sareph 
@SilverArrow 
@unwired
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## AKS (12/7/21)

Have a happy birthday @Sareph @SilverArrow & @unwired
and a fine year ahead.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Timwis (12/7/21)

Happy Birthday!

@Sareph
@SilverArrow
@unwired

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## THE REAPER (12/7/21)

Happy Birthday!
@Sareph
@SilverArrow
@unwired
Have a great day everyone with loads of flavour.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/7/21)

Happy Birthday
@Sareph
@SilverArrow
@unwired

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (12/7/21)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@Sareph 
@SilverArrow 
@unwired
have a marvellous start to the new week, take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (12/7/21)

Happy Birthday!

@Sareph
@SilverArrow
@unwired

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Chanelr (12/7/21)

Happy Birthday
@Sareph
@SilverArrow
@unwired
Hope you all have a great day

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## hot.chillie35 (12/7/21)

Happy Birthday

@Sareph
@SilverArrow
@unwired

Have an awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## vicTor (12/7/21)

happy birthday

@Sareph
@SilverArrow
@unwired

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## alex1501 (12/7/21)

Happy Birthday  
 @Sareph @SilverArrow @unwired  


 and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Winter_Vaper (12/7/21)

Happy Birthday @Sareph @SilverArrow @unwired 
Have a nice one!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Stranger (12/7/21)

@Sareph
@SilverArrow
@unwired

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## ARYANTO (12/7/21)

@Sareph ,the invincible , loaded his giant bow with a 
@SilverArrow, he took aim at at the great cake that the goddesses made for him on his name-day , he pulled back to fire ,the bow became
@unwired and he totally failed in his endeavor .
THE END
Happy birthday folks!

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 2 | Creative 2


----------



## Mzr (12/7/21)

Happy birthday to you
@Sareph
@SilverArrow
@unwired
May you all have a awesome day celebrating and even better year ahead

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Grand Guru (12/7/21)

ARYANTO said:


> @Sareph ,the invincible , loaded his giant bow with a
> @SilverArrow, he took aim at at the great cake that the goddesses made for him on his name-day , he pulled back to fire ,the bow became
> @unwired and he totally failed in his endeavor .
> THE END
> Happy birthday folks!


Great job @ARYANTO

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (12/7/21)

Happy Birthday!!!

@Sareph
@SilverArrow
@unwired 

Have an awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Resistance (12/7/21)

@Sareph
@SilverArrow
@unwired

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Grand Guru (13/7/21)

Happy Birthday @Khaos @Markr and @Martin_tu. I hope you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (13/7/21)

Happy Birthday!

@Khaos 
@Markr 
@Martin_tu

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/7/21)

Happy Birthday 
@Khaos
@Markr
@Martin_tu

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## WV2021 (13/7/21)

Good Morning Vaping Family Hope all are still keeping safe and only travel when needed.
Happy Birthday to
@Khaos 
@Markr 
@Martin_tu 
May you have a blessed and awesome day.Keep those clouds flowing.

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (13/7/21)

happy birthday

@Khaos
@Markr
@Martin_tu

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## THE REAPER (13/7/21)

Happy Birthday 
@Khaos
@Markr
@Martin_tu
Hope everyone has a great day.

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (13/7/21)

Happy Birthday 

@Khaos
@Markr
@Martin_tu

Have an awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr (13/7/21)

@Khaos
@Markr
@Martin_tu
Hope you all have a great day

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (13/7/21)

Good morning and happy birthday 
@Khaos 
@Markr 
@Martin_tu
I hope you guys have an amazing day ahead , take care be safe enjoy your day and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## Winter_Vaper (13/7/21)

Happy Birthday @Khaos @Markr and @Martin_tu 
Have a nice one

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## alex1501 (13/7/21)

Happy Birthday  
  @Khaos @Markr @Martin_tu 


and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## AKS (13/7/21)

Happy birthday to you @Khaos ,@Markr 
& @Martin_tu
Have a great day and a healthy year ahead.

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (13/7/21)

@Khaos
@Markr
@Martin_tu

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (13/7/21)

Happy Birthday!
@Khaos
@Markr
@Martin_tu

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mzr (13/7/21)

Happy birthday to you @Martin_tu
@Khaos
@Markr
May you all have an awesome day further and year ahead keep safe guys

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (13/7/21)

@Khaos
@Markr
@Martin_tu
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (13/7/21)

@Khaos
@Markr
@Martin_tu

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (14/7/21)

Happy Belated Birthday!!!

@Sareph
@SilverArrow
@unwired 
@Khaos
@Markr
@Martin_tu 

Sorry I missed it, hope you had awesome days!!

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (14/7/21)

Happy Birthday @Naeem a d many happy returns!

​

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Timwis (14/7/21)

Happy Birthday!

@Naeem

Wednesday without doubt is the best day to have a birthday! (Not really it's S$!T, nevermind)!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## vicTor (14/7/21)

happy birthday

@Naeem

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## hot.chillie35 (14/7/21)

Happy Birthday 

@Naeem 

Have a super amazing day!!!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/7/21)

Happy Birthday
@Naeem 

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Chanelr (14/7/21)

Happy Birthday
@Naeem
Hope you have a great day

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## THE REAPER (14/7/21)

Happy Birthday
@Naeem
Have a great day everyone.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (14/7/21)

Happy birthday 
@Naeem 
Have an amazing day ahead , take care be safe enjoy your day and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Winter_Vaper (14/7/21)

Happy Birthday @Naeem 
Have a nice one!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## AKS (14/7/21)

Happy birthday to you @Naeem 
Have a great day and a kind year ahead.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## ARYANTO (14/7/21)

Happy Birthday
@Naeem

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (14/7/21)

Happy Birthday

@Naeem

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Stranger (14/7/21)

@Naeem

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## ddk1979 (14/7/21)

@Naeem
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Mzr (14/7/21)

Happy birthday to you @Naeem may have a awesome day celebrating and even better year ahead

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## alex1501 (14/7/21)

Happy Birthday @Naeem 


 and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Resistance (14/7/21)

@Naeem

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Grand Guru (15/7/21)

Happy birthday to the one and only @JurgensSt. I hope you have a wonderful day and a blessed year ahead!

​

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (15/7/21)

Happy Birthday!

@JurgensSt

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## WV2021 (15/7/21)

Good Morning Vaping Fam.
I hope eveyone is still keeping safe andd looking after them selfs.
Happy Brithday to
@JurgensSt 
May you have a blessed day.

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (15/7/21)

Happy birthday to @JurgensSt - ''THE MAN with the beard and a plan'' , geniet jou dag ,beste wense vir die jaar wat voorle !

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (15/7/21)

happy birthday

@JurgensSt

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/7/21)

Happy Birthday
@JurgensSt 

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (15/7/21)

Happy Birthday

@JurgensSt 

Have a fantastic day!!!

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (15/7/21)

Happy birthday 
@JurgensSt 
I hope you have an amazing day ahead , take care be safe out and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr (15/7/21)

Happy Birthday
@JurgensSt
Hope you have a smashing day

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (15/7/21)

Happy Birthday @JurgensSt!!

Have a vaping good day and wishing you everything of the very best for the year ahead.

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## THE REAPER (15/7/21)

Happy Birthday
@JurgensSt
Have a great day everyone.

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## jamesvapes_sa (15/7/21)

@JurgensSt Happy Bday, Hope you have a great day, ENJOY!!!

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (15/7/21)

Happy Birthday

@JurgensSt

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (15/7/21)

@JurgensSt






Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## AKS (15/7/21)

Veels geluk & happy birthday to you @JurgensSt 
Have a great day and a healthy year ahead

Reactions: Like 14 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Mzr (15/7/21)

Happy birthday to you @JurgensSt may you have a awesome day celebrating and even better year ahead thank you for your awesome service and may business grow from strength to strength

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (15/7/21)

@JurgensSt
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## alex1501 (15/7/21)

Happy Birthday @JurgensSt    


 and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (15/7/21)

@JurgensSt

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt (15/7/21)

Just want to say thank you to everyone for the birthday messages

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 15


----------



## Silver (15/7/21)

Happy birthday @JurgensSt !!
Hope you had a great day!!
Thanks for being a great vendor and bringing in such great gear!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (16/7/21)

Happy Birthday @RoddieJ and to our new member @DgP. I hope you have an awesome day!

​

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Timwis (16/7/21)

Happy Birthday!

@RoddieJ 
@DgP

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/7/21)

Happy Birthday
@RoddieJ 
@DgP 

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## THE REAPER (16/7/21)

Happy Birthday
@RoddieJ
@DgP
Have a great day everyone.

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## vicTor (16/7/21)

happy birthday

@RoddieJ
@DgP

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## WV2021 (16/7/21)

Good Morning All.
Hope you all are keeping warm and safe and have those juices flowwing.
Happy Birthday to
@RoddieJ 
@DgP 
Hope you guys will have an awesome one.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (16/7/21)

Happy Birthday

@RoddieJ
@DgP

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Chanelr (16/7/21)

Happy Birthday
@RoddieJ
@DgP
Hope you both have an amazing day

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## AKS (16/7/21)

A very happy birthday to @RoddieJ
& @DgP
Have a great day.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (16/7/21)

Happy birthday 
@RoddieJ 
@DgP 
Have an awesome day ahead, take care be safe and enjoy your day stay blessed and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Stranger (16/7/21)

@RoddieJ
@DgP

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ARYANTO (16/7/21)

Happy Birthday to:
@RoddieJ
@DgP
Enjoy

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Mzr (16/7/21)

Happy birthday to you
@RoddieJ
@DgP
Wishing you a great day further and year ahead

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## alex1501 (16/7/21)

Happy Birthday 
 @RoddieJ @DgP 


and have a great day

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## RoddieJ (16/7/21)

Thanks to all you Super Awesome Folk for the pleasant wishes, it is greatly appreciated.

To those not in the know.... I have stopped vaping since Jan 2019. And big thanks to this forum, both during my years of vaping as well as my days beyond, for the camaraderie, friends, vendors, advice, and just plain community! I knew I belonged...

Nowadays, as a member of the forum, I am more inclined to follow the largely non-vaping stuff...   “Rob’s Lounge”, “Giggles”, etc. 

Good luck to all of you who still Vape, enjoy it and vape on!! :thumbs:

I envy you all when it comes to Vapecon....  My last was the one where I froze my butt off in Pretoria!! And no, that didn’t stop me from vaping lol...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 12


----------



## RoddieJ (16/7/21)

Happy Birthday to all who are celebrating their birthday today

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## ddk1979 (16/7/21)

@RoddieJ
@DgP
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Resistance (16/7/21)

@RoddieJ 
well done bro!
@DgP

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Grand Guru (17/7/21)

Happy Birthday @tungsten and many happy returns!

​

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Resistance (17/7/21)

@tungsten

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Timwis (17/7/21)

Happy Birthday!

@tungsten

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## hot.chillie35 (17/7/21)

Happy Belated Birthday 

@RoddieJ 
@DgP

Hope you had an amazing Day!!!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## hot.chillie35 (17/7/21)

Happy Birthday

@tungsten 

Have a Super Fantastic Day!!!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/7/21)

Happy Birthday
@tungsten 

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## vicTor (17/7/21)

happy birthday

@tungsten

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## AKS (17/7/21)

Happy birthday to you @tungsten 
Have a great day and a healthy year ahead

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (17/7/21)

Happy Birthday

@tungsten

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Chanelr (17/7/21)

Happy Birthday
@tungsten
Hope you have a great day

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (17/7/21)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@tungsten 
Have an awesome day ahead, take care be safe enjoy your and many happy returns.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## alex1501 (17/7/21)

Happy Birthday @tungsten  


and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## ARYANTO (17/7/21)

Happy Birthday
@tungsten

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## ddk1979 (17/7/21)

@tungsten
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Mzr (17/7/21)

Happy birthday to you @tungsten may you have a lekker day celebrating and even better year ahead

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Grand Guru (18/7/21)

No birthdays today.

​

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Timwis (18/7/21)

Say what!




Tantrum time!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 10 | Funny 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (18/7/21)



Reactions: Like 13


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/7/21)



Reactions: Like 11 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (18/7/21)

Morning fam - enjoy your Sunday and be safe

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (18/7/21)

Good morning guys I trust everyone is safe and well … there is a lot going around and we just got to keep safe , take care guys enjoy your day be safe out there

Reactions: Like 11 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (18/7/21)



Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Resistance (18/7/21)

Enjoy the rest of it !

Reactions: Like 9 | Funny 1


----------



## Grand Guru (19/7/21)

Happy Birthday @blackheart and @Muhammedv. I hope you have a wonderful day!

​

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/7/21)

Happy Birthday
@blackheart 
@Muhammedv 

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (19/7/21)

Happy Birthday @blackheart and 
@Muhammedv - 
Have a great Monday!

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (19/7/21)

Happy Birthday!

@blackheart 
@Muhammedv

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (19/7/21)

Happy Birthday!

@blackheart 
@Muhammedv

View attachment 235111

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Winter_Vaper (19/7/21)

Happy Birthday @blackheart and @Muhammedv 
Have a nice one guys!

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (19/7/21)

happy birthday

@blackheart 
@Muhammedv

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (19/7/21)

Happy birthday 
@blackheart 
@Muhammedv
I hope you guys have a marvellous Monday and an amazing start to the new week, take care be safe and enjoy your day and many happy returns.

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## WV2021 (19/7/21)

Good Morning Vaping Family hoop eveybody's family is still safe and keeping safe.Please look after yourselfs and keep them clouds flowing.
Have an awsome week ahead and stay warm.
Happy Birthday to
@blackheart 
@Muhammedv 
May you guys have an awesome one

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr (19/7/21)

Happy Birthday
@blackheart
@Muhammedv
Hope you both have a great day

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## AKS (19/7/21)

Happy birthday @blackheart &
@Muhammedv 
Have a fantastic day.

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (19/7/21)

Happy Birthday

@blackheart
@Muhammedv

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (19/7/21)

To all the weekend birthdays

Have a great year ahead, safe and healthy.

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (19/7/21)

@blackheart
@Muhammedv

as for you guys


Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (19/7/21)

@blackheart
@Muhammedv
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## alex1501 (19/7/21)

Happy Birthday
   @blackheart @Muhammedv   


 and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mzr (19/7/21)

Happy birthday to you
@blackheart
@Muhammedv
May you both have an awesome day celebrating and even better year ahead

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (19/7/21)

@blackheart
@Muhammedv

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (19/7/21)

To everyone's whos birthday I missed the last week, I am sorry and Happy Belated Birthday!!! Hope it was epic days for you all!

*@Naeem*
*@JurgensSt*
*@RoddieJ*
@DgP 
*@tungsten*

And a happy birthday to today's lucky ones!!!

*@blackheart*
@Muhammedv

Have an awesome day!!

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## Muhammedv (19/7/21)

A big thank you to all for the good wishes... It's much appreciated  stay safe and have a good week!!!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 12


----------



## Grand Guru (20/7/21)

Happy Birthday to @JonathanF and @Feliks Karp. I hope you have a wonderful day!

​

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Winter_Vaper (20/7/21)

Happy Birthday @JonathanF and @Feliks Karp! 
Have a nice one guys!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## SAVaper (20/7/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@JonathanF 
@Feliks Karp 


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Timwis (20/7/21)

Happy Birthday!

@JonathanF 
@Feliks Karp

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## vicTor (20/7/21)

happy birthday

@Feliks Karp 
@JonathanF

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## WV2021 (20/7/21)

Good Morning All.
Hope your monday was not to bad?
Hope eveybody is still keeping warm and safe at all time.Keep on vaping and keep your distance.
Happy Birthday to
@Feliks Karp 
@JonathanF 
Hope you have an great day guys.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Hooked (20/7/21)

Happy birthday @JonathanF and @Feliks Karp. Hope you have a great day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/7/21)

Happy Birthday
@JonathanF 
@Feliks Karp 

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (20/7/21)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@JonathanF 
@Feliks Karp
have an awesome day ahead guys , take care and many happy returns of the day.

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## hot.chillie35 (20/7/21)

Happy Belated Birthday 

@blackheart 
@Muhammedv 

Hope u had an amazing day!!!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## hot.chillie35 (20/7/21)

Happy Birthday

@JonathanF
@Feliks Karp

Have yourselves an Awesome Day!!!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Chanelr (20/7/21)

Happy Birthday
@JonathanF
@Feliks Karp
Hope you both have a great day

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (20/7/21)

Happy Birthday

@JonathanF
@Feliks Karp

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Silver (20/7/21)

Happy birthday @Feliks Karp and @JonathanF 
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## ARYANTO (20/7/21)

Happy birthday to
@JonathanF
@Feliks Karp

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (20/7/21)

Happy Birthday!!!

@JonathanF
@Feliks Karp

Have an Awesome Day!!!

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Stranger (20/7/21)

@JonathanF
@Feliks Karp





Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## THE REAPER (20/7/21)

Happy Birthday
@JonathanF
@Feliks Karp
Have a great day
And those I missed over the weekend hope you had a awesome day.

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## AKS (20/7/21)

Happy birthday to @JonathanF &
@Feliks Karp
Wishing you a great day and a kind&healthy year ahead.

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Mzr (20/7/21)

Happy birthday to you
@JonathanF
@Feliks Karp
May you both have a awesome day celebrating and even better year ahead

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## alex1501 (20/7/21)

Happy Birthday 
 @Feliks Karp @JonathanF 


and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## ddk1979 (20/7/21)

@JonathanF
@Feliks Karp
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Feliks Karp (20/7/21)

Thank you every one !

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 12


----------



## Kuhlkatz (20/7/21)

Happy Birthday @JonathanF and @Feliks Karp 

I hope you gents have a lekke day. All the best for the year ahead!

@Feliks Karp , I hope you manage to get your shot sorted soon!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Resistance (21/7/21)

@JonathanF
@Feliks Karp

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Grand Guru (21/7/21)

Happy Birthday @Neuk and @VAPEVIOSLY and many happy returns!

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Timwis (21/7/21)

Happy Birthday!

@Neuk 
@VAPEVIOSLY

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/7/21)

Happy Birthday
@Neuk
@VAPEVIOSLY

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Winter_Vaper (21/7/21)

Happy Birthday @Neuk and @VAPEVIOSLY ! 
Have a nice one guys

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## SAVaper (21/7/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Neuk 
@VAPEVIOSLY


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## THE REAPER (21/7/21)

Happy Birthday
@Neuk
@VAPEVIOSLY
Have a great day everyone.

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## vicTor (21/7/21)

happy birthday

@Neuk
@VAPEVIOSLY

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## hot.chillie35 (21/7/21)

Happy Birthday

@Neuk
@VAPEVIOSLY

Have an awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (21/7/21)

Good morning guys and a happy birthday 
@Neuk
@VAPEVIOSLY
Have a super awesome day ahead, take care be safe and enjoy

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Chanelr (21/7/21)

Happy Birthday
@Neuk
@VAPEVIOSLY
Hope you both have a great day

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (21/7/21)

Happy Birthday
@Neuk
@VAPEVIOSLY

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## alex1501 (21/7/21)

Happy Birthday
 @Neuk @VAPEVIOSLY 


and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## AKS (21/7/21)

Happy birthday to you, @Neuk &
@VAPEVIOSLY
To your health.

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (21/7/21)

Happy Birthday!!!

@Neuk
@VAPEVIOSLY 

Have an Awesome Day!!!

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Stranger (21/7/21)

@Neuk
@VAPEVIOSLY
Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ddk1979 (21/7/21)

@Neuk
@VAPEVIOSLY
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Resistance (21/7/21)

@Neuk
@VAPEVIOSLY

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## ARYANTO (21/7/21)

Happy birthday too yooooo ...

@Neuk
@VAPEVIOSLY
Hope your day was ok !

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Mzr (21/7/21)

Happy birthday to you
@Neuk
@VAPEVIOSLY
Enjoy the rest of it hope it was an awesome day

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Grand Guru (22/7/21)

Happy Birthday @Tarka and @ZAh. I hope you have an amazing day!

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## vicTor (22/7/21)

happy birthday

@Tarka 
@ZAh

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Timwis (22/7/21)

Happy Birthday!

@Tarka 
@ZAh

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/7/21)

Happy Birthday
@Tarka
@ZAh

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## SAVaper (22/7/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Tarka 
@ZAh


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## THE REAPER (22/7/21)

Happy Birthday
@Tarka
@ZAh
Have a great day everyone.

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## hot.chillie35 (22/7/21)

Happy Birthday

@Tarka
@ZAh

Have a fantastic day!!!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (22/7/21)

Happy Birthday!!!

@Tarka
@ZAh 

Have an Awesome Day!!!

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## Winter_Vaper (22/7/21)

Happy Birthday @Tarka and @ZAh 
Have a nice one

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Timwis (22/7/21)

Also a happy Birthday for yesterday to cricket legend Barry Richards!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## alex1501 (22/7/21)

Happy Birthday
 @Tarka @ZAh 


and have a great day

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (22/7/21)

Happy birthday 
@Tarka 
@ZAh 
Have an awesome day ahead take care and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Chanelr (22/7/21)

Happy Birthday
@Tarka
@ZAh
Hope you both have a great day

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## jamesvapes_sa (22/7/21)

Happy Birthday Hope you both have a great day 
@Tarka 
@ZAh

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Stranger (22/7/21)

@Tarka
@ZAh

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ARYANTO (22/7/21)

Happy birthday to :
@Tarka
@ZAh

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (22/7/21)

Happy Birthday
@Tarka
@ZAh

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## AKS (22/7/21)

Happy birthday to you, @Tarka & @ZAh
Have a great day and a healthy year ahead.

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Mzr (22/7/21)

Happy birthday to you
@Tarka
@ZAh
May you both have an awesome day further and year ahead

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## ddk1979 (22/7/21)

@Tarka
@ZAh
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Resistance (22/7/21)

@Tarka
@ZAh

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Timwis (23/7/21)

It's actually my wife's birthday today and on Facebook memories the picture of the cake i made her two years ago was posted!




Not the best photo, the colours didn't show correctly but it gives some idea!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 6


----------



## Grand Guru (23/7/21)

Happy Birthday @MrSoomar @StephenE and last but not least mr @Jean claude Vaaldamme. I hope you have a wonderful day!

​

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Timwis (23/7/21)

Happy Birthday!

@MrSoomar 
@StephenE 
@Jean claude Vaaldamme

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/7/21)

Happy Birthday
@MrSoomar
@StephenE
@Jean claude Vaaldamme

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/7/21)

Timwis said:


> It's actually my wife's birthday today and on Facebook memories the picture of the cake i made her two years ago was posted!
> 
> View attachment 235385
> 
> ...





Happy Birthday to your wife @Timwis 
May she have an awesome dayI hope you baked a new cake today

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 2


----------



## Timwis (23/7/21)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 235392
> 
> Happy Birthday to your wife @Timwis
> May she have an awesome dayI hope you baked a new cake today


No because it's been too f**king hot!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## vicTor (23/7/21)

happy birthday

@MrSoomar
@StephenE
@Jean claude Vaaldamme

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## SAVaper (23/7/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@MrSoomar 
@StephenE 
@Jean claude Vaaldamme


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Hooked (23/7/21)

Timwis said:


> It's actually my wife's birthday today and on Facebook memories the picture of the cake i made her two years ago was posted!
> 
> View attachment 235385
> 
> ...



YOU made it @Timwis? WOW!!!!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (23/7/21)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@MrSoomar 
@StephenE 
@Jean claude Vaaldamme
I hope you guys have an awesome day ahead , take care and many happy returns, be safe and party into the weekend

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (23/7/21)

Happy Birthday!!!

@MrSoomar
@StephenE
@Jean claude Vaaldamme

Have an awesome day!!!

And a Happpeee Bifffday to *Mrs* @Timwis!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (23/7/21)

Happy Birthday

@MrSoomar
@StephenE
@Jean claude Vaaldamme

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Chanelr (23/7/21)

Happy Birthday
@MrSoomar
@StephenE
@Jean claude Vaaldamme
Hope you all have a great day

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (23/7/21)

Happy Birthday to Mrs Tim from down South.

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## AKS (23/7/21)

Happy birthday to you, @MrSoomar
@StephenE & @Jean claude Vaaldamme
Have a great day,weekend and year ahead.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## hot.chillie35 (23/7/21)

Happy Birthday

@MrSoomar
@StephenE
@Jean claude Vaaldamme

Have an awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## alex1501 (23/7/21)

Happy Birthday 
 @Jean claude Vaaldamme @MrSoomar @StephenE 


and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Stranger (23/7/21)

@MrSoomar
@StephenE
@Jean claude Vaaldamme
Mrs Timwis





Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## vicTor (23/7/21)

happy birthday 

@Naeemhoosen

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Stranger (23/7/21)

@Naeemhoosen

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ddk1979 (23/7/21)

@MrSoomar
@StephenE
@Jean claude Vaaldamme
@Naeemhoosen
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Mzr (23/7/21)

Happy birthday to you
@Naeemhoosen
@MrSoomar
@StephenE
@Jean claude Vaaldamme and to Mrs @Timwis may you all have a awesome day celebrating and even better year ahead

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## ARYANTO (23/7/21)

Happy birthday to...
@MrSoomar
@StephenE
@Jean claude Vaaldamme
@Naeemhoosen

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Timwis (23/7/21)

Hooked said:


> YOU made it @Timwis? WOW!!!!


Out of practice over the last few years so quite an average effort but i was a chef in my younger days and have done a few wedding cakes etc in my time but was never excellent at it! Always been my problem i am quite good at a lot of things but don't excel at anything, when actually to really get on in life you can be useless at most things as long as there is just something you excel at! Jack of all trades doesn't cut it in this world you need to be a master of one!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (23/7/21)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Happy Birthday to Mrs Tim from down South.


Thought we were up north in relation to SA and even in the UK, the North West near Manchester, Covid hotbed and it's f**king too hot!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## THE REAPER (23/7/21)

Happy Birthday
@MrSoomar
@StephenE
@Jean claude Vaaldamme
And also to Mrs @Timwis
Have a good day everyone.

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Timwis (23/7/21)

Happy Birthday!

@Naeemhoosen

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Resistance (23/7/21)

Timwis said:


> It's actually my wife's birthday today and on Facebook memories the picture of the cake i made her two years ago was posted!
> 
> View attachment 235385
> 
> ...



@Timwis the cakehologist.

Mrs @Timwis

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (23/7/21)

Timwis said:


> Thought we were up north in relation to SA and even in the UK, the North West near Manchester, Covid hotbed and it's f**king too hot!



Manchester is Hot! Yeah!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Resistance (23/7/21)

@MrSoomar
@StephenE
@Jean claude Vaaldamme
@Naeemhoosen

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Naeemhoosen (23/7/21)

Thanks for all the birthday wishes members and Happy Birthday to every1 else sharing this born day with me. 

Sent from my SM-N986B using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 12


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (23/7/21)

A happy birthday 
Mrs @Timwis 
hope you have spoiled the Mrs today and hope her day has been an awesome 1 may she have many happy returns

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Grand Guru (24/7/21)

Happy Birthday @Mikegee @Ludjer @GarethB and many happy returns!

Special birthday wishes to @Amir. I hope you have an awesome day and blessed year ahead!

​

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/7/21)

Happy Birthday
@Amir 
@Mikegee 
@Ludjer 
@GarethB 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Timwis (24/7/21)

Happy Birthday!

@Mikegee 
@Ludjer 
@GarethB
@Amir

Reactions: Like 13 | Funny 1


----------



## SAVaper (24/7/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Amir 
@Mikegee 
@Ludjer 
@GarethB


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## vicTor (24/7/21)

happy birthday

@Amir 
@Mikegee
@Ludjer
@GarethB

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (24/7/21)

Happy Birthday

@Mikegee
@Ludjer
@GarethB
@Amir

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## alex1501 (24/7/21)

Happy Birthday  
 @Amir @GarethB @Ludjer @Mikegee 


and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (24/7/21)

Happy birthday 
@Amir 
@Mikegee 
@Ludjer 
@GarethB 
Have a rocking day ahead guys , take care enjoy your day and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## AKS (24/7/21)

Happy birthday to you, @Amir ,
@Mikegee , @Ludjer & @GarethB 
Have a great day and a healthy year ahead

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Mzr (24/7/21)

Happy birthday to you
@Amir
@Mikegee
@Ludjer
@GarethB
May you all have a awesome day celebrating and even better year ahead

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Resistance (24/7/21)

@Amir
@Mikegee
@Ludjer
@GarethB

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## ARYANTO (24/7/21)

Resistance said:


> Manchester is Hot! Yeah!


I thought Manchester was United ?

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (24/7/21)

@Amir
@Mikegee
@Ludjer
@GarethB
Happy Birthday

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## Resistance (24/7/21)

ARYANTO said:


> I thought Manchester was United ?


Yes,good things come out of Manchester when they're United.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 6


----------



## Timwis (24/7/21)

Resistance said:


> Manchester is Hot! Yeah!


Been 30 degrees for several days which might not sound extreme but in the UK when it's hot it's sticky and very uncomfortable, just move and sweat drips off you! Plus we don't have air conditioning so when it's still 20+ at night and sticky absolutely no chance of sleeping! It's too f**king hot!

Actually a little bit cooler today and the air feels much fresher!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Timwis (24/7/21)

Resistance said:


> Yes,good things come out of Manchester when they're United.


Can't stand Manchester United in fact most of Manchester support City, genuine football supporters call Liverpool fans that are not from Liverpool, United Fans who are not from Manchester and supporters of one of the top London Clubs who are not from London just Glory hunters and not proper through thick and thin supporters, they sing when they are winning and when they go through a bad spell you wouldn't even know who they supported anymore or worse they change allegiance, they are not genuine they just find a need to be associated with success!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ddk1979 (24/7/21)

@Amir
@Mikegee
@Ludjer
@GarethB
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## THE REAPER (24/7/21)

Happy Birthday
@Amir
@Mikegee
@Ludjer
@GarethB
Have a great day everyone.

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Chanelr (24/7/21)

Happy Birthday
@Amir
@Mikegee
@Ludjer
@GarethB
Hope you all have a great day

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Winter_Vaper (24/7/21)

*Happy Birthday @*Amir @Mikegee @Ludjer and @GarethB 
Have a nice one guys!

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Resistance (24/7/21)

Timwis said:


> Can't stand Manchester United in fact most of Manchester support City, genuine football supporters call Liverpool fans that are not from Liverpool, United Fans who are not from Manchester and supporters of one of the top London Clubs who are not from London just Glory hunters and not proper through thick and thin supporters, they sing when they are winning and when they go through a bad spell you wouldn't even know who they supported anymore or worse they change allegiance, they are not genuine they just find a need to be associated with success!



https://www.manutd.com/en/news/deta...-the-darkest-day-in-manchester-united-history
I'm not into it as I used to be but, I can take a loss.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (24/7/21)

Happy Birthday!!!

@Amir
@Mikegee
@Ludjer
@GarethB

Hope it was an awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Grand Guru (25/7/21)

Happy Birthday @Dave and many happy returns!

​

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (25/7/21)

Happy Birthday @Dave

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Timwis (25/7/21)

Happy Birthday!

@Dave

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## SAVaper (25/7/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Dave


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/7/21)

Happy Birthday
@Dave 

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## vicTor (25/7/21)

happy birthday

@Dave

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ARYANTO (25/7/21)

Happy birthday to
@Dave

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (25/7/21)

Good morning Ecigssa family, I trust everyone is safe and well, a happy birthday 
@Dave 
Have an amazing day ahead, take care be safe and enjoy your day and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## AKS (25/7/21)

Happy birthday @Dave .
Have a great day.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Chanelr (25/7/21)

Happy Birthday
@Dave
Hope you have an awesome day

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Resistance (25/7/21)

@Dave

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Mzr (25/7/21)

Happy birthday to you @Dave may you have an awesome day celebrating and even better year ahead enjoy

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## alex1501 (25/7/21)

Happy Birthday @Dave 


and have great day

Reactions: Like 13 | Funny 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (25/7/21)

Happy Birthday!!!

@Dave 

Have an awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## ddk1979 (25/7/21)

@Dave
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Grand Guru (26/7/21)

Happy Birthday @Dooky and @Isotuoppi. I hope you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/7/21)

Happy Birthday
@Dooky 
@Isotuoppi 

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## vicTor (26/7/21)

happy birthday

@Dooky 
@Isotuoppi

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Timwis (26/7/21)

Happy Birthday!

@Dooky 
@Isotuoppi

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## SAVaper (26/7/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Dooky 
@Isotuoppi


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## alex1501 (26/7/21)

Happy Birthday @Dooky @Isotuoppi 


 and have a great day

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (26/7/21)

Happy Birthday @Dooky and @Isotuoppi.

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (26/7/21)

Good morning & a happy birthday 
@Dooky 
@Isotuoppi
have an awesome day ahead guys take care , enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## AKS (26/7/21)

Happy birthday to you, @Dooky &
@Isotuoppi
Hope you have a fantastic day.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Chanelr (26/7/21)

Happy Birthday
@Dooky
@Isotuoppi
Hope you both have a great day

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## THE REAPER (26/7/21)

Happy Birthday
@Dooky
@Isotuoppi
Have a good day everyone.

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Stranger (26/7/21)

Happy belated weekend birthdays

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Stranger (26/7/21)

@Dooky
@Isotuoppi

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (26/7/21)

Happy Birthday!!!

@Dooky
@Isotuoppi 

Have an awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Mzr (26/7/21)

Happy birthday to you
@Dooky
@Isotuoppi
May you both have an awesome day further and year ahead

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## ddk1979 (26/7/21)

@Dooky
@Isotuoppi
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## hot.chillie35 (26/7/21)

Happy Birthday

@Dooky
@Isotuoppi

Have an amazing day!!!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## hot.chillie35 (26/7/21)

Happy Belated Birthday 

@Amir
@Mikegee 
@Ludjer 
@GarethB 
@Dave

Hope you all had an awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ARYANTO (26/7/21)

Nearly belated wishes
@Dooky
@Isotuoppi
Many happy returns-hope it was a great one !

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Resistance (26/7/21)

@Dooky
@Isotuoppi

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## ARYANTO (27/7/21)

@Juan_G 
Happy Birthday bud , many more !

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (27/7/21)

@Ivyvape - have a happy Birthday - !!!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Grand Guru (27/7/21)

Happy birthday @Juan_G @Ivyvape and @Craig Morgan. I hope you have a wonderful day!

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (27/7/21)

Happy Birthday!

@Juan_G 
@Ivyvape 
@Craig Morgan

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/7/21)

Happy Birthday


@Juan_G
@Ivyvape
@Craig Morgan

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (27/7/21)

Happy Birthday!!!

@Juan_G
@Ivyvape
@Craig Morgan

Have an awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## THE REAPER (27/7/21)

Happy Birthday
@Juan_G
@Ivyvape
@Craig Morgan
Have a good day everyone.

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (27/7/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Juan_G 
@Ivyvape 
@Craig Morgan


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (27/7/21)

Happy Birthday

@Juan_G
@Ivyvape
@Craig Morgan

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (27/7/21)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@Juan_G 
@Ivyvape 
@Craig Morgan
Have an awesome day day ahead guys , take care and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (27/7/21)

happy birthday

@Juan_G
@Ivyvape
@Craig Morgan

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 2


----------



## AKS (27/7/21)

Have a happy birthday and a healthy year ahead, @Juan_G , @Ivyvape &
@Craig Morgan

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 2


----------



## alex1501 (27/7/21)

Happy Birthday 
  @Juan_G @Ivyvape @Craig Morgan   


 and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 2


----------



## ddk1979 (27/7/21)

@Juan_G
@Ivyvape
@Craig Morgan
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 2


----------



## Mzr (27/7/21)

Happy birthday to you
@Juan_G
@Ivyvape
@Craig Morgan
Wishing you all a awesome day celebrating and even better year ahead

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 2


----------



## Stranger (27/7/21)

@Juan_G
@Ivyvape
@Craig Morgan




Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 2


----------



## Winter_Vaper (27/7/21)

Happy Birthday @Juan_G @Ivyvape and @Craig Morgan! 
Have a nice one guys!

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 2


----------



## Grand Guru (28/7/21)

Happy Birthday @MurderDoll and @Tommy and many happy returns!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## vicTor (28/7/21)

happy birthday

@MurderDoll
@Tommy

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/7/21)

Happy Birthday
@MurderDoll 
@Tommy

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Timwis (28/7/21)

Happy Birthday!

@MurderDoll 
@Tommy

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Chanelr (28/7/21)

Happy belated Birthday
@Juan_G
@Ivyvape
@Craig Morgan
Hope you all had a great day

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr (28/7/21)

Happy Birthday
@MurderDoll
@Tommy
Hope you both have an awesome day

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (28/7/21)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@MurderDoll
@Tommy
Have an awesome day ahead, take care be safe and enjoy your day and many happy returns take care and enjoy

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## alex1501 (28/7/21)

Happy Birthday 
 @MurderDoll @TommyL 


and have a great day

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## AKS (28/7/21)

Happy birthday to you @MurderDoll
& @Tommy .Have a great day.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Winter_Vaper (28/7/21)

Happy Birthday @MurderDoll and @Tommy 
Have a nice one

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Stranger (28/7/21)

@MurderDoll
@Tommy


Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## THE REAPER (28/7/21)

Happy Birthday
@MurderDoll
@Tommy
Have a great day everyone.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (28/7/21)

Happy Birthday

@MurderDoll
@Tommy

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (28/7/21)

Happy Birthday!!!

@MurderDoll
@Tommy

Have an awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Mzr (28/7/21)

Happy birthday to you
@MurderDoll
@Tommy
May you both have an awesome day celebrating and even better year ahead

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## ddk1979 (28/7/21)

@MurderDoll
@Tommy
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Resistance (28/7/21)

@Juan_G
@Ivyvape
@Craig Morgan

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Resistance (28/7/21)

@MurderDoll
@Tommy

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Grand Guru (29/7/21)

Happy Birthday @Arzy @brads @NOOB and @zebra_vapes. I hope you have an awesome day!

​

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## vicTor (29/7/21)

happy birthday

@Arzy 
@brads 
@NOOB 
@zebra_vapes

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Timwis (29/7/21)

Happy Birthday!

@Arzy 
@brads 
@NOOB 
@zebra_vapes

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (29/7/21)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@Arzy 
@brads 
@NOOB 
@zebra_vapes
have an amazing day ahead , take care be safe and enjoy your day, many happy returns

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/7/21)

Happy Birthday
@Arzy
@brads
@NOOB
@zebra_vapes

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## THE REAPER (29/7/21)

Happy Birthday
@Arzy
@brads
@NOOB
@zebra_vapes
Have a good day everyone.

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## AKS (29/7/21)

Have a happy birthday and a healthy year ahead, @Arzy , @brads , @NOOB &
@zebra_vapes

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (29/7/21)

Happy Birthday!!!

@Arzy
@brads
@NOOB
@zebra_vapes 

Have an Awesome Day!!!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Resistance (29/7/21)

@Arzy
@brads
@NOOB
@zebra_vapes

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (29/7/21)

Happy Birthday

@Arzy
@brads
@NOOB
@zebra_vapes

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## ddk1979 (29/7/21)

@Arzy
@brads
@NOOB
@zebra_vapes
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Stranger (29/7/21)

@Arzy
@brads
@NOOB
@zebra_vapes
Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Mzr (29/7/21)

Happy birthday to you
@Arzy
@brads
@NOOB
@zebra_vapes
May you all have a awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## alex1501 (29/7/21)

Happy Birthday  
 @Arzy @brads @NOOB @zebra_vapes

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## SAVaper (29/7/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Arzy 
@brads 
@NOOB 
@zebra_vapes


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Grand Guru (30/7/21)

Happy Birthday @SAVaper and many happy returns!

​

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/7/21)

Happy Birthday
@SAVaper



May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## vicTor (30/7/21)

happy birthday

@SAVaper

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Timwis (30/7/21)

He wishes everyone else an Happy Birthday so lets hope for record breaking birthday wishes!!!!

Happy Birthday!

@SAVaper

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## alex1501 (30/7/21)

Happy Birthday @SAVaper   


 and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## THE REAPER (30/7/21)

Happy Birthday
@SAVaper 
Have a great day everyone.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (30/7/21)

Happy Birthday @SAVaper

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Chanelr (30/7/21)

Happy Birthday
@SAVaper
Hope you have an awesome day

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Hooked (30/7/21)

Happy, happy birthday @SAVaper! 
This is your first birthday without stinkies, isn't it? An ahievement of note!!!
Wishing you everything of the very best for the year ahead.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (30/7/21)

Happy Birthday!!!

@SAVaper 

Have an Awesome Day!!!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## ARYANTO (30/7/21)

Happy Birthday and happy Friday 
@SAVaper

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## AKS (30/7/21)

Have a happy birthday @SAVaper .
Wishing you a great day and a healthy year ahead.

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Stranger (30/7/21)

@SAVaper

Another Friday birthday
Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Mzr (30/7/21)

Happy birthday to you
@SAVaper
May you have an awesome day celebrating and even better and healthy years ahead

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## ddk1979 (30/7/21)

Special birthday wishes to a helluva nice guy and long time forum member

@SAVaper

Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## SAVaper (30/7/21)

Timwis said:


> He wishes everyone else an Happy Birthday so lets hope for record breaking birthday wishes!!!!
> 
> Happy Birthday!
> 
> ...


Thank you very much. Much appreciated 

Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 8


----------



## SAVaper (30/7/21)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> Happy Birthday
> @SAVaper
> View attachment 235974
> 
> ...


Awesome. Thank you very much 

Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 8


----------



## SAVaper (30/7/21)

Hooked said:


> Happy, happy birthday @SAVaper!
> This is your first birthday without stinkies, isn't it? An ahievement of note!!!
> Wishing you everything of the very best for the year ahead.
> 
> View attachment 235976


Thank you very much. 
Actually my 6th if I remember correctly. 

Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 8


----------



## SAVaper (30/7/21)

ddk1979 said:


> View attachment 235994
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you very much @ddk1979
Appreciate the wishes 

Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## Kuhlkatz (30/7/21)

Happy Birthday @SAVaper 

I hope that you had a great day. All of the best wishes for the year ahead to you, and your family.

Thanks for always making time to post in this thread!

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 1


----------



## SAVaper (30/7/21)

Kuhlkatz said:


> Happy Birthday @SAVaper
> 
> I hope that you had a great day. All of the best wishes for the year ahead to you, and your family.
> 
> Thanks for always making time to post in this thread!


Thank you @Kuhlkatz 

Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 6


----------



## Resistance (30/7/21)

But it's not



@SAVaper


Have an Awesome Birthday!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## SAVaper (30/7/21)

Resistance said:


> View attachment 236005
> 
> 
> But it's not
> ...




Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Grand Guru (31/7/21)

Happy Birthday @Carnival @StangV2_0 and @HPBotha. I hope you have a wonderful day!

​

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Timwis (31/7/21)

Happy Birthday!

@Carnival 
@StangV2_0 
@HPBotha

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (31/7/21)

Happy Birthday
@HPBotha 
@Carnival
@StangV2_0

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Silver (31/7/21)

Belated birthday wishes @SAVaper !
Hope you had a nice Friday and now I hope you have a super birthday weekend!!!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## THE REAPER (31/7/21)

Happy Birthday
@HPBotha
@Carnival
@StangV2_0
Have a great day everyone.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Silver (31/7/21)

Happy birthday 

@HPBotha 
@Carnival 
@StangV2_0 

thanks for being with us. May you have a great birthday weekend!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## vicTor (31/7/21)

happy birthday

@HPBotha
@Carnival
@StangV2_0

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## SAVaper (31/7/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Carnival 
@StangV2_0 
@HPBotha


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## SAVaper (31/7/21)

Silver said:


> Belated birthday wishes @SAVaper !
> Hope you had a nice Friday and now I hope you have a super birthday weekend!!!


Thank you @Silver
Appreciated 

Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## Hooked (31/7/21)

SAVaper said:


> Thank you very much.
> Actually my 6th if I remember correctly.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk



Ohhh so sorry!!!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Hooked (31/7/21)

Happy birthday
@Carnival
@StangV2_0
@HPBotha

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (31/7/21)

Happy Birthday

@Carnival
@StangV2_0
@HPBotha







*HAPPY BIRTHDAY*

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Chanelr (31/7/21)

Happy Birthday
@HPBotha
@Carnival
@StangV2_0
Hope you all have a great day

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## ARYANTO (31/7/21)

Happy Birthday to...
@Carnival
@StangV2_0
@HPBotha

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Resistance (31/7/21)

@Carnival
@StangV2_0
@HPBotha

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## AKS (31/7/21)

Happy birthday to you, @HPBotha ,
@Carnival & @StangV2_0 
Have a wonderful day.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## alex1501 (31/7/21)

Happy Birthday 
 @Carnival @HPBotha @StangV2_0 


 and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (31/7/21)

Happy belated birthday 
@SAVaper 
I hope you had a blast of an awesome day wishing you all the best bud.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (31/7/21)

Happy birthday 
@Carnival
@StangV2_0
@HPBotha
I hope you guys have an awesome day ahead , take care and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Mzr (31/7/21)

Happy birthday to you
@HPBotha
@Carnival
@StangV2_0
Wishing you all a awesome day celebrating and even better year ahead keep safe and healthy

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Kuhlkatz (31/7/21)

Happy Birthday @Carnival , Mr. @HPBotha and @StangV2_0 

Hope you all have a great day and relaxing weekend. Wishing you all of the best for the year ahead!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## SAVaper (31/7/21)

Yuvir Punwasi said:


> Happy belated birthday
> @SAVaper
> I hope you had a blast of an awesome day wishing you all the best bud.


Thank you very much 

Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## ddk1979 (31/7/21)

@HPBotha
@Carnival
@StangV2_0
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (31/7/21)

Happy Birthday!!!

@HPBotha 
@Carnival 
@StangV2_0 

Have an awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Winter_Vaper (31/7/21)

Happy Birthday @HPBotha @Carnival and @StangV2_0
Have a nice one

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Grand Guru (1/8/21)

No birthdays today.

​

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Timwis (1/8/21)



Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 6


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (1/8/21)

Good morning Ecigssa family, I trust everyone is safe and well … have an awesome day ahead, take care be safe and enjoy your day stay blessed guys

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/8/21)



Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (1/8/21)



Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Grand Guru (2/8/21)

Happy Birthday @weeskind01 and many happy returns!

​

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/8/21)

Happy Birthday
@weeskind01 

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## SAVaper (2/8/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@weeskind01


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (2/8/21)

Happy Birthday @weeskind01

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Timwis (2/8/21)

Happy Birthday!

@weeskind01

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## THE REAPER (2/8/21)

Happy Birthday
@weeskind01
Have a good day everyone.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## vicTor (2/8/21)

happy birthday

@weeskind01

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Winter_Vaper (2/8/21)

Happy Birthday @weeskind01 
Have a nice one

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (2/8/21)

Happy Birthday!!!

@weeskind01 

Have an awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Chanelr (2/8/21)

Happy Birthday
@weeskind01
Hope you have a great day

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## alex1501 (2/8/21)

Happy Birthday @weeskind01 


and have a great day

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Mzr (2/8/21)

Happy birthday to you
@weeskind01 may you have an awesome day further and even better year ahead

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## AKS (2/8/21)

@weeskind01 ,have a happy birthday and a great week.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## ARYANTO (2/8/21)

@weeskind01- Happy Monday and happy birthday

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Stranger (2/8/21)

Many happy returns for all the weekend birthdays, trust you had a great time.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Stranger (2/8/21)

@weeskind01

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Resistance (2/8/21)

@weeskind01

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Kuhlkatz (2/8/21)

Happy Birthday @weeskind01 

I hope you have a good one!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ddk1979 (2/8/21)

@weeskind01
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (2/8/21)

Happy birthday 
@weeskind01 
I hope you had an awesome day, take care enjoy the rest of your day and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Grand Guru (3/8/21)

Happy Birthday @3avape @GregF @JasonOosthuyzen @shabbar and @VapeDude. I hope you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 2


----------



## Timwis (3/8/21)

Happy Birthday!

@3avape 
@GregF 
@JasonOosthuyzen 
@shabbar 
@VapeDude

Loads of Birthdays means loads of cake and i like cake!!!!!

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 2


----------



## ARYANTO (3/8/21)

Happy Birthday
@3avape 
@GregF 
@JasonOosthuyzen 
@shabbar
@VapeDude 
ENJOY

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/8/21)

Happy Birthday
@3avape
@GregF
@JasonOosthuyzen
@shabbar
@VapeDude

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (3/8/21)

happy birthday

@3avape
@GregF
@JasonOosthuyzen
@shabbar
@VapeDude

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (3/8/21)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@3avape 
@GregF 
@JasonOosthuyzen 
@shabbar 
@VapeDude
have an awesome day ahead guys, take care care and many happy returns of the day

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (3/8/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@3avape 
@GregF 
@JasonOosthuyzen 
@shabbar 
@VapeDude


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## THE REAPER (3/8/21)

Happy Birthday
@3avape
@GregF
@JasonOosthuyzen
@shabbar
@VapeDude
Have a great day all.

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## alex1501 (3/8/21)

Happy Birthday @3avape @GregF 
 @JasonOosthuyzen @shabbar @VapeDude 


and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## AKS (3/8/21)

Have a happy birthday and a great year ahead 
@3avape 
@GregF 
@JasonOosthuyzen 
@shabbar 
@VapeDude

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr (3/8/21)

Happy Birthday
@3avape
@GregF
@JasonOosthuyzen
@shabbar
@VapeDude
Hope you all have a great day

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mzr (3/8/21)

Happy birthday to you
@3avape
@GregF
@JasonOosthuyzen
@shabbar
@VapeDude
May you all have a awesome day celebrating and even better year ahead

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (3/8/21)

Happy Birthday

@3avape
@GregF
@JasonOosthuyzen
@shabbar
@VapeDude

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (3/8/21)

Happy Birthday!!!

@3avape
@GregF
@JasonOosthuyzen
@shabbar
@VapeDude 

Have an Awesome Day!!!

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (3/8/21)

@3avape
@GregF
@JasonOosthuyzen
@shabbar
@VapeDude

Many happy returns Ya all

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (3/8/21)

@3avape
@GregF
@JasonOosthuyzen
@shabbar
@VapeDude
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (3/8/21)

@3avape
@GregF
@JasonOosthuyzen
@shabbar
@VapeDude

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (4/8/21)

Happy Birthday @Abdur786 and @joewebb. I hope you have a wonderful day!

​

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (4/8/21)

Happy Birthday!

@Abdur786 
@joewebb

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## AKS (4/8/21)

Have a happy birthday and a healthy year ahead @Abdur786 & @joewebb

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (4/8/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Abdur786 
@joewebb


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (4/8/21)

happy birthday

@Abdur786
@joewebb

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/8/21)

Happy Birthday
@Abdur786
@joewebb

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr (4/8/21)

Happy Birthday
@Abdur786
@joewebb
Hope you both have a great day

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mzr (4/8/21)

Happy birthday to you
@Abdur786
@joewebb
May you both have an awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## THE REAPER (4/8/21)

Happy Birthday
@Abdur786
@joewebb
Have a great day everyone.

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (4/8/21)

Happy Birthday

@Abdur786
@joewebb

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## alex1501 (4/8/21)

Happy Birthday @Abdur786 @joewebb   


 and have a great day

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (4/8/21)

Happy birthday 
@Abdur786 
@joewebb
have an awesome day ahead guys, take care and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (4/8/21)

@Abdur786
@joewebb

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (4/8/21)

Happy Birthday!

@Abdur786
@joewebb 

Have an awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (4/8/21)

Happy Birthday
@Abdur786
@joewebb

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (4/8/21)

@Abdur786
@joewebb

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (4/8/21)

@Abdur786
@joewebb
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## joewebb (4/8/21)

Thanks for the bday wishes guys, awesome to be part of the vape family

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 10


----------



## Grand Guru (5/8/21)

No birthdays today.

​

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (5/8/21)



Reactions: Like 9 | Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/8/21)



Reactions: Like 10 | Funny 1


----------



## THE REAPER (5/8/21)

Have a great day everyone and treat your self with something sweet today.

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (5/8/21)

Happy Birthday to the OG Man In The Moon!

Have an awesome Thor'sday everybody!

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (5/8/21)



Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Mzr (5/8/21)

Have a awesome day everyone be safe and smile it almost weekend

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Grand Guru (6/8/21)

Happy Birthday @Jakes and @Shelley. I hope you have an awesome day!

​

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/8/21)

Happy Birthday
@Jakes
@Shelley



May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## SAVaper (6/8/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Jakes
@Shelley


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## alex1501 (6/8/21)

Happy Birthday @Jakes @Shelley 


 and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Timwis (6/8/21)

Happy Birthday!

@Jakes 
@Shelley

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## vicTor (6/8/21)

happy birthday

@Shelley 
@Jakes

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Jakes (6/8/21)

Timwis said:


> Happy Birthday!
> 
> @Jakes
> @Shelley
> ...


Thank you very much

Sent from my SM-N770F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 7


----------



## THE REAPER (6/8/21)

Happy Birthday
@Jakes
@Shelley
Have a great day all.

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (6/8/21)

Happy Birthday

@Jakes
@Shelley

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## AKS (6/8/21)

Have a happy birthday and a great weekend @Jakes & @Shelley

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Resistance (6/8/21)

@Jakes
@Shelley

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Chanelr (6/8/21)

Happy Birthday
@Jakes
@Shelley
Hope you both have a great day

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (6/8/21)

Happy birthday 
@Jakes
@Shelley
have a fantastic day ahead guys and this is a long weeekend , many happy returns guys

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Mzr (6/8/21)

Happy birthday to you
@Jakes and
@Shelley may you both have an amazing long weekend of celebration

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (6/8/21)

Happy Birthday!!!

@Shelley
@Jakes

Have an awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Stranger (6/8/21)

@Jakes
@Shelley



Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ddk1979 (6/8/21)

@Jakes
@Shelley
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## ARYANTO (6/8/21)

Happy nearly belated birthday
@Jakes
@Shelley
have a great weekend !

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Grand Guru (7/8/21)

Happy Birthday @Dullz_vap3 and many happy returns!

​

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Dullz_vap3 (7/8/21)

Grand Guru said:


> Happy Birthday @Dullz_vap3 and many happy returns!
> 
> View attachment 236395​


Thank you sir! 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 9


----------



## Timwis (7/8/21)

Happy Birthday!

@Dullz_vap3

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## ARYANTO (7/8/21)

Happy Birthday
@Dullz_vap3
Have a great day !

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## alex1501 (7/8/21)

Happy Birthday @Dullz_vap3 


and have a great day

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (7/8/21)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@Dullz_vap3 
Have an amazing day ahead take care and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/8/21)

Happy Birthday
@Dullz_vap3



May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (7/8/21)

Happy Birthday @Dullz_vap3

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## THE REAPER (7/8/21)

Happy Birthday
@Dullz_vap3
Have a great day all.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## vicTor (7/8/21)

happy birthday

@Dullz_vap3

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## AKS (7/8/21)

Have a happy birthday and a great weekend @Dullz_vap3

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Resistance (7/8/21)

@Dullz_vap3

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Dullz_vap3 (7/8/21)

Thanks everyone

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 11


----------



## Mzr (7/8/21)

Happy birthday to you @Dullz_vap3 wishing you a awesome day celebrating and even better year ahead

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Chanelr (7/8/21)

Happy Birthday
@Dullz_vap3
Hope you have a great day

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## SAVaper (7/8/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Dullz_vap3


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## ddk1979 (7/8/21)

@Dullz_vap3
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (7/8/21)

Happy Birthday!!!

@Dullz_vap3 

Have an awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Grand Guru (8/8/21)

Happy Birthday @5lic3 @Mike-r @mrh @M_Thre3 @Tashreeq and @WV2021. I hope you all have an amazing day!

​

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Timwis (8/8/21)

Happy Birthday!

@5lic3 
@Mike-r 
@mrh 
@M_Thre3 
@Tashreeq 
@WV2021

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/8/21)

Happy Birthday
@5lic3
@Mike-r
@mrh
@M_Thre3
@Tashreeq
@WV2021

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (8/8/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@5lic3 
@Mike-r 
@mrh 
@M_Thre3 
@Tashreeq 
@WV2021


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (8/8/21)

Happy Birthday

@5lic3
@Mike-r
@mrh
@M_Thre3
@Tashreeq
@WV2021

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (8/8/21)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@5lic3 
@Mike-r 
@mrh 
@M_Thre3 
@Tashreeq 
@WV2021
have a fantastic day ahead, take care enjoy and many happy returns.

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (8/8/21)

happy birthday

@5lic3
@Mike-r
@mrh
@M_Thre3
@Tashreeq
@WV2021

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## AKS (8/8/21)

Happy birthday to you 
@5lic3 
@Mike-r 
@mrh 
@M_Thre3 
@Tashreeq 
@WV2021
Have a great day.

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## alex1501 (8/8/21)

Happy Birthday  
 @5lic3 @Mike-r @mrh @M_Thre3 @Tashreeq @WV2021

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr (8/8/21)

Happy Birthday
@5lic3
@Mike-r
@mrh
@M_Thre3
@Tashreeq
@WV2021
Hope you all have a great day

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (8/8/21)

Happy birthday and happy every day to 
@5lic3
@Mike-r
@M_Thre3
@Tashreeq
@WV2021

And special birthday wishes to @mrh. Wishing you as much happiness as a river without end for the year ahead

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 2


----------



## Resistance (8/8/21)

@5lic3
@Mike-r
@mrh
@M_Thre3
@Tashreeq
@WV2021

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## THE REAPER (8/8/21)

Happy Birthday
@5lic3
@Mike-r
@mrh
@M_Thre3
@Tashreeq
And a special happy birthday to @WV2021 hope you have a great day. 
Have a great day all.

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mzr (8/8/21)

Happy birthday to you
@5lic3
@Mike-r
@mrh
@M_Thre3
@Tashreeq
@WV2021

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (8/8/21)

@5lic3
@Mike-r
@mrh
@M_Thre3
@Tashreeq
@WV2021
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (8/8/21)

Happy Birthday!!!

@5lic3
@Mike-r
@mrh
@M_Thre3
@Tashreeq
@WV2021 

Have an awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (9/8/21)

Happy Birthday @delasuerte and many happy returns!

​

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Timwis (9/8/21)

Happy Birthday!

@delasuerte

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/8/21)

Happy Birthday
@delasuerte



May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## SAVaper (9/8/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@delasuerte


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## vicTor (9/8/21)

happy birthday

@delasuerte

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (9/8/21)

Happy Birthday @delasuerte

Reactions: Like 14 | Winner 1


----------



## AKS (9/8/21)

Happy Birthday to you @delasuerte
Have a great one.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## alex1501 (9/8/21)

Happy Birthday @delasuerte  


and have a great day

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Mzr (9/8/21)

Happy birthday to you @delasuerte may you have an awesome day celebrating and even better year ahead

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Chanelr (9/8/21)

Happy Birthday
@delasuerte
Hope you have a great day.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (9/8/21)

Happy birthday 
@delasuerte 
Have an awesome day ahead, take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Resistance (9/8/21)

@delasuerte

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## ddk1979 (9/8/21)

@delasuerte
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (9/8/21)

Happy Birthday!!!

@delasuerte 

Have an Awesome Day!!!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## mrh (9/8/21)

Hooked said:


> Happy birthday and happy every day to
> @5lic3
> @Mike-r
> @M_Thre3
> ...


Now that's what's called an easter egg on my bday - a hidden reference to my abode. Thanks so much and thanks to all for remembering our birthdays!!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 4


----------



## Mike-r (9/8/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Happy Birthday!!!
> 
> @5lic3
> @Mike-r
> ...


Thanks guys. Appreciate the wishes  

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 7


----------



## Grand Guru (10/8/21)

Happy Birthday @Christos @pweingartz and @The_anderson_opinion. I hope you have an awesome day!

​

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## vicTor (10/8/21)

happy birthday

@Christos 
@pweingartz 
@The_anderson_opinion

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (10/8/21)

Happy Birthday!!!

@Christos
@pweingartz
@The_anderson_opinion 

Have an Awesome Day!!!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## AKS (10/8/21)

Happy birthday to you @Christos ,
@pweingartz & @The_anderson_opinion
Have a great day.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (10/8/21)

Happy Birthday

@Christos
@pweingartz
@The_anderson_opinion

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Timwis (10/8/21)

Happy Birthday!

@Christos
@pweingartz
@The_anderson_opinion

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/8/21)

Happy Birthday
@Christos
@pweingartz
@The_anderson_opinion

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## SAVaper (10/8/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Christos 
@pweingartz 
@The_anderson_opinion


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (10/8/21)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@Christos
@pweingartz
@The_anderson_opinion 
have a great day ahead guys , take care and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## THE REAPER (10/8/21)

Happy Birthday
@Christos
@pweingartz
@The_anderson_opinion
Have a great day everyone.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## alex1501 (10/8/21)

Happy Birthday @Christos 
 @pweingartz @The_anderson_opinion 


 and have a great day

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Chanelr (10/8/21)

Happy Birthday
@Christos
@pweingartz
@The_anderson_opinion
Hope you all have a great day

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Hooked (10/8/21)

Happy Birthday 
@pweingartz
@The_anderson_opinion

And especially to staff member @Christos!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (10/8/21)

@Christos
@pweingartz
@The_anderson_opinion

Reactions: Like 13 | Winner 1


----------



## Mzr (10/8/21)

Happy birthday to you
@Christos
@pweingartz
@The_anderson_opinion
May you all have a awesome day celebrating and even better year ahead

Reactions: Like 13 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO (10/8/21)

Happy Birthday
@Christos




@pweingartz
@The_anderson_opinion
Have a great day people - hope y'all partied last weekend

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## ddk1979 (10/8/21)

@Christos
@pweingartz
@The_anderson_opinion
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Stranger (10/8/21)

For the weekend birthdays, may your coming year be filled with all you wish for yourself

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Stranger (10/8/21)

@Christos
@pweingartz
@The_anderson_opinion

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Silver (10/8/21)

Happy birthday @pweingartz and @The_anderson_opinion 
Hope you had a great day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Silver (10/8/21)

Special birthday wishes today to @Christos !

member of our Admin & Mod team - someone who is highly knowledgeable and passionate about all things vaping - and someone who has helped us immensely with a lot of goings on behind the scenes including past VapeCon events. Thanks for all you have done for us!

hope you had a good day @Christos and wishing you all the best for the year ahead!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Grand Guru (11/8/21)

Happy Birthday @Bulldog and @DominionZA and many happy returns!

​

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/8/21)

Happy Birthday
@Bulldog 
@DominionZA 



May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 14 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (11/8/21)

Happy Birthday!

@Bulldog 
@DominionZA

Reactions: Like 14 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## alex1501 (11/8/21)

Happy Birthday @Bulldog @DominionZA

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (11/8/21)

happy birthday

@Bulldog 
@DominionZA

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (11/8/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Bulldog 
@DominionZA


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## WV2021 (11/8/21)

Good Morning All hope all is keeping safe and warm in this cold days.
Happy Birthday to
@Bulldog
@DominionZA
Hope you guys have an awesome day.

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (11/8/21)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@Bulldog 
@DominionZA 
Have an amazing day ahead guys , take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr (11/8/21)

Happy Birthday
@Bulldog
@DominionZA
Hope you both have a great day

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (11/8/21)

Happy Birthday

@Bulldog
@DominionZA

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (11/8/21)

@Bulldog
@DominionZA

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (11/8/21)

Happy Birthday!!!

@Bulldog
@DominionZA 

Have an Awesome Day!!!

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## DominionZA (11/8/21)

Thank-you people

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 8


----------



## AKS (11/8/21)

Have a happy birthday and a great year ahead @Bulldog & @DominionZA

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (11/8/21)

@Bulldog
@DominionZA

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mzr (11/8/21)

Happy birthday to you
@Bulldog
@DominionZA
May you both have an awesome day celebrating and even better year

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (11/8/21)

@Bulldog
@DominionZA
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (11/8/21)

Happy birthday to...
@Bulldog
@DominionZA

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## Bulldog (11/8/21)

Thank you everyone, was a great day with an even better ending reading all the wishes.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 10


----------



## Grand Guru (12/8/21)

Happy Birthday @Dr Evil @Muhammad nabbie @Ziyaad Hassan and to our new members @Shaun692 and @Wayne 1964. I hope everyone has an amazing day!


​

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Timwis (12/8/21)

Happy Birthday!

@Dr Evil 
@Muhammad nabbie 
@Ziyaad Hassan 
@Shaun692 
@Wayne 1964

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/8/21)

Happy Birthday
@Dr Evil
@Muhammad nabbie
@Ziyaad Hassan
@Shaun692
@Wayne 1964



May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 15 | Winner 1


----------



## SAVaper (12/8/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Dr Evil 
@Muhammad nabbie 
@Ziyaad Hassan 
@Shaun692 
@Wayne 1964


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## THE REAPER (12/8/21)

Happy Birthday
@Dr Evil
@Muhammad nabbie
@Ziyaad Hassan
@Shaun692
@Wayne 1964
Have a great day everyone.

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## vicTor (12/8/21)

happy birthday

@Dr Evil
@Muhammad nabbie
@Ziyaad Hassan
@Shaun692
@Wayne 1964

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## WV2021 (12/8/21)

Good Morning my vaping family. 
I hope all are keeping safe and warm.
Happy birthday to
@Dr Evil
@Muhammad nabbie
@Ziyaad Hassan
@Shaun692
@Wayne 1964
Hpoe you guys will have an great day.
Happy vaping guys.

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (12/8/21)

Happy Birthday

@Dr Evil
@Muhammad nabbie
@Ziyaad Hassan
@Shaun692
@Wayne 1964

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (12/8/21)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@Dr Evil 
@Muhammad nabbie 
@Ziyaad Hassan 
@Shaun692 
@Wayne 1964
have a great day ahead guys, take care enjoy your day and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## Chanelr (12/8/21)

Happy Birthday
@Dr Evil
@Muhammad nabbie
@Ziyaad Hassan
@Shaun692
@Wayne 1964
Hope you all have a great day

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Mzr (12/8/21)

Happy birthday to you
@Dr Evil
@Muhammad nabbie
@Ziyaad Hassan
@Shaun692
@Wayne 1964
May you all have a awesome day celebrating and even better year ahead

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (12/8/21)

Happy Birthday!!!

@Dr Evil
@Muhammad nabbie
@Ziyaad Hassan
@Shaun692
@Wayne 1964 

Have an Awesome Day!!!

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## AKS (12/8/21)

Happy birthday to all of you,
@Dr Evil 
@Muhammad nabbie 
@Ziyaad Hassan 
@Shaun692 
@Wayne 1964
Have a great day and a kind year ahead.

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## ARYANTO (12/8/21)

Everyone, hello - and happy birthday -:
@Dr Evil and Mini Me was prowling the quiet streets where
@Muhammad nabbie shared a house with his pet , @Shaun692 [the sheep] ,
they had no Bat light , so they phoned the @Wayne 1964 mansion and asked for assistance , @Ziyaad Hassan ,
the new butler told them '' The Bat was not in his cave , phone Arkham PD for help...'' [tbc]

Reactions: Like 15 | Winner 3


----------



## alex1501 (12/8/21)

Happy Birthday @Dr Evil @Muhammad nabbie 
 @Ziyaad Hassan @Shaun692 @Wayne 1964 


and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Stranger (12/8/21)

@Dr Evil
@Muhammad nabbie
@Ziyaad Hassan
@Shaun692
@Wayne 1964



Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Dr Evil (12/8/21)

Shot, thanks everyone. Much appreciated.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 12


----------



## KarlDP (12/8/21)

A very happy birthday to

@Dr Evil
@Muhammad nabbie
@Ziyaad Hassan
@Shaun692
@Wayne 1964

Have an amazing day you all...

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## ddk1979 (12/8/21)

@Dr Evil
@Muhammad nabbie
@Ziyaad Hassan
@Shaun692
@Wayne 1964
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Resistance (12/8/21)

@Dr Evil
@Muhammad nabbie
@Ziyaad Hassan
@Shaun692
@Wayne 1964

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Christos (12/8/21)

I would like to thank each and everyone who wished me a happy birthday! I don't however have the energy to tag everyone individually!
Thanks gentleman! Its a pleasure and an honor to be part of this community!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 14


----------



## Resistance (12/8/21)

Christos said:


> I would like to thank each and everyone who wished me a happy birthday! I don't however have the energy to tag everyone individually!
> Thanks gentleman! Its a pleasure and an honor to be part of this community!


Pics or it didn't happen!

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Grand Guru (13/8/21)

Happy Birthday @Norman Anderson and @oSuSkIo. I hope you have an awesome day!

​

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Timwis (13/8/21)

Happy Birthday!

@Norman Anderson 
@oSuSkIo

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## alex1501 (13/8/21)

Happy Birthday 
 @Norman Anderson @oSuSkIo 


 and have a great day

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/8/21)

Happy Birthday
@Norman Anderson
@oSuSkIo



May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 14 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor (13/8/21)

happy birthday

@Norman Anderson
@oSuSkIo

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 1


----------



## SAVaper (13/8/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Norman Anderson 
@oSuSkIo


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## WV2021 (13/8/21)

Good Morning My Vaping Family.
Hope all well and keeping safe in this weather and coldness.
Happt Birthday to
@Norman Anderson
@oSuSkIo
Wishing you all a blessed day.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## THE REAPER (13/8/21)

Happy Birthday
@Norman Anderson
@oSuSkIo
Have a great day everyone.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Chanelr (13/8/21)

Happy Birthday
@Norman Anderson
@oSuSkIo
Hope you all have a great day

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (13/8/21)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@Norman Anderson 
@oSuSkIo
have an amazing day ahead guys , take care enjoy and many happy returns… party on into the weekend

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (13/8/21)

Happy Birthday

@Norman Anderson
@oSuSkIo

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## AKS (13/8/21)

Happy birthday to you 
@Norman Anderson & @oSuSkIo
Have a great day.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Resistance (13/8/21)

@Norman Anderson
@oSuSkIo

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (13/8/21)

Happy Birthday!!!

@Norman Anderson
@oSuSkIo 

Have an awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Stranger (13/8/21)

@Norman Anderson
@oSuSkIo

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Mzr (13/8/21)

Happy birthday to you @Norman Anderson and @oSuSkIo may you both have an awesome day celebrating and even better year ahead

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## ARYANTO (13/8/21)

Good morning everyone and happy Friday the 13th birthday to:
@Norman Anderson
@oSuSkIo

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## ddk1979 (13/8/21)

@Norman Anderson
@oSuSkIo
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Grand Guru (14/8/21)

Happy Birthday @adnaanhitman @E.T. @Phill and @Willyza. I hope you have a wonderful day!

​

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (14/8/21)

Happy Birthday!

@adnaanhitman 
@E.T. 
@Phill 
@Willyza

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/8/21)

Happy Birthday
@Willyza 
@adnaanhitman
@E.T.
@Phill

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (14/8/21)

Happy Birthday

@adnaanhitman
@E.T.
@Phill
@Willyza

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (14/8/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@adnaanhitman 
@E.T. 
@Phill 
@Willyza


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (14/8/21)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@adnaanhitman
@E.T.
@Phill
@Willyza
have an amazing day ahead guys , take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## alex1501 (14/8/21)

Happy Birthday @Willyza 
 @E.T. @Phill @adnaanhitman 


 and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (14/8/21)

Happy Birthday!

@adnaanhitman
@E.T.
@Phill
@Willyza

Have an awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## WV2021 (14/8/21)

Good Morning All.
I hope you all are keeping safe and warm and have a great weekend so far.
Happy birthday to
@adnaanhitman
@Phill
@E.T.
@Willyza
May you guys have a great day and keep those clouds flowing.

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## THE REAPER (14/8/21)

Happy Birthday
@Willyza
@adnaanhitman
@E.T.
@Phill
It's weekend have a great day all.

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## AKS (14/8/21)

Happy birthday to you,
@adnaanhitman ,
@E.T. ,
@Phill ,
& @Willyza
Have a great weekend.

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (14/8/21)

happy birthday

@adnaanhitman
@E.T.
@Phill
@Willyza

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (14/8/21)

Happy Birthday to the following vapers who could feel extra special because 
I left my warm bed to come and congratulate them all on this windy , cold 
Johannesburg day...
@adnaanhitman
@E.T.
@Phill
@Willyza

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mzr (14/8/21)

Happy birthday to you
@adnaanhitman
@E.T.
@Phill
@Willyza
May you all have a awesome day celebrating and even better year ahead

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr (14/8/21)

Happy Birthday
@Willyza
@adnaanhitman
@E.T.
@Phill
Hope you all have a great day

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (14/8/21)

@Willyza
@adnaanhitman
@E.T.
@Phill
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (14/8/21)

@Willyza
@adnaanhitman
@E.T.
@Phill

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (15/8/21)

Happy Birthday @Alpharius40k and @MR KHAN. I hope you have an amazing day!

​

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Resistance (15/8/21)

@Alpharius40k 
@MR KHAN

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Mzr (15/8/21)

Happy birthday to you
@Alpharius40k
@MR KHAN

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Timwis (15/8/21)

Happy Birthday!

@Alpharius40k 
@MR KHAN

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## SAVaper (15/8/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Alpharius40k 
@MR KHAN


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/8/21)

Happy Birthday
@Alpharius40k
@MR KHAN



May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (15/8/21)

A very happy birthday 
@Alpharius40k
@MR KHAN
have an awesome day ahead, take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (15/8/21)

Happy Birthday

@Alpharius40k
@MR KHAN

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## ARYANTO (15/8/21)

Happy birthday to :
@Alpharius40k
@MR KHAN

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## AKS (15/8/21)

Happy birthday to you @Alpharius40k 
& @MR KHAN
Have a great day.

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## alex1501 (15/8/21)

Happy Birthday
 @Alpharius40k @MR KHAN 


 and have a great day

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## vicTor (15/8/21)

happy birthday

@Alpharius40k
@MR KHAN

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Chanelr (15/8/21)

Happy Birthday
@Alpharius40k
@MR KHAN
Hope you all have a great day

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (15/8/21)

Happy Birthday!!!

@Alpharius40k
@MR KHAN

Have an Awesome Day!!!

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## ddk1979 (15/8/21)

@Alpharius40k
@MR KHAN
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## MR KHAN (15/8/21)

Grand Guru said:


> Happy Birthday @Alpharius40k and @MR KHAN. I hope you have an amazing day!
> 
> View attachment 236985​


Thank you

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 10


----------



## THE REAPER (15/8/21)

Happy Birthday
@Alpharius40k
@MR KHAN
Have a great day everyone.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Grand Guru (16/8/21)

No birthdays today!

​

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/8/21)



Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (16/8/21)



Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (16/8/21)

No birthdays?????

have an awesome start to the new week Ecigssa family, take care be safe out there guys and keep Vaping on

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (16/8/21)

Have an awesome day everyone!!!

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (16/8/21)



Reactions: Like 12


----------



## WV2021 (16/8/21)

Good Morning Vaping Family.
Have a blessed week and keep safe and warm in this weird weather we are experiencing. Have an awesome day everybody. Keep those clouds flowing.

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## THE REAPER (16/8/21)

Have a great day all.

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr (16/8/21)



Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (16/8/21)



Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## Stranger (16/8/21)

Many happy returns for all the weekend birthdays

Hope you have an awesome year ahead.

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (16/8/21)



Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Grand Guru (17/8/21)

Happy Birthday @jagga8008. I hope you have a wonderful day!

​

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/8/21)

Happy Birthday
@jagga8008 

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## vicTor (17/8/21)

happy birthday

@jagga8008

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Timwis (17/8/21)

Happy Birthday!

@jagga8008

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## alex1501 (17/8/21)

Happy Birthday 
 @jagga8008  


 and have a great day

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## SAVaper (17/8/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@jagga8008


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (17/8/21)

Happy Birthday @jagga8008

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## WV2021 (17/8/21)

Good Morning all. 
Hope all are well and keeping safe.
Have a blessed day and enjoy the rest of the week ahead.
Happy birthday to
@jagga8008
My you have a blessed day.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (17/8/21)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@jagga8008 
Have a great day ahead take care, be safe and enjoy your day… and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Chanelr (17/8/21)

Happy Birthday
@jagga8008
Hope you have a great day

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## THE REAPER (17/8/21)

Happy Birthday
@jagga8008
Have a great day all.

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (17/8/21)

Happy Birthday!!!

@jagga8008 

Have an Awesome Day!!!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## AKS (17/8/21)

Happy birthday to you @jagga8008 
Have a great day.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Mzr (17/8/21)

Happy birthday to you @jagga8008 may have a awesome day celebrating and even better year ahead

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Stranger (17/8/21)

@jagga8008

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ddk1979 (17/8/21)

@jagga8008
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## ARYANTO (17/8/21)

Happy Birthday @jagga8008 -hope you had a good day -congrats and many more

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Winter_Vaper (17/8/21)

Happy Birthday @jagga8008 
Have a nice one

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Resistance (17/8/21)

@jagga8008

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Grand Guru (18/8/21)

Happy Birthday @Birkie @DJ Maddog @LeeGov @PutRid and @Tobie. I hope you all have an awesome day!

​

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/8/21)

Happy Birthday
@Birkie 
@DJ Maddog 
@LeeGov 
@PutRid 
@Tobie 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## SAVaper (18/8/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Birkie 
@DJ Maddog 
@LeeGov 
@PutRid 
@Tobie


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## vicTor (18/8/21)

happy birthday

@Birkie
@DJ Maddog
@LeeGov
@PutRid
@Tobie

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (18/8/21)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@Birkie 
@DJ Maddog 
@LeeGov 
@PutRid 
@Tobie 
have a wonderful day ahead guys , take care be safe and enjoy , and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Resistance (18/8/21)

@Birkie
@DJ Maddog
@LeeGov
@PutRid
@Tobie

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## THE REAPER (18/8/21)

Happy Birthday
@Birkie
@DJ Maddog
@LeeGov
@PutRid
@Tobie
Have a awesome day.

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## AKS (18/8/21)

Happy birthday and many happy days ahead to you, @Birkie , @DJ Maddog ,
@LeeGov , @PutRid & @Tobie

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (18/8/21)

Happy Birthday

@Birkie
@DJ Maddog
@LeeGov
@PutRid
@Tobie

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Chanelr (18/8/21)

Happy Birthday
@Birkie
@DJ Maddog
@LeeGov
@PutRid
@Tobie
Hope you all have a great day

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## ARYANTO (18/8/21)

Happy birthday
@Birkie
@DJ Maddog
@LeeGov
@PutRid
@Tobie
enjoy!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (18/8/21)

Happy Birthday!!!

@Birkie
@DJ Maddog
@LeeGov
@PutRid
@Tobie 

Have an awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Stranger (18/8/21)

@Birkie
@DJ Maddog
@LeeGov
@PutRid
@Tobie

Many happy returns everyone

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## alex1501 (18/8/21)

Happy Birthday  
 @Birkie @DJ Maddog @LeeGov @PutRid @Tobie 


 and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Mzr (18/8/21)

Happy birthday to you
@Birkie
@DJ Maddog
@LeeGov
@PutRid
@Tobie
May you all have a awesome day celebrating and even better year ahead

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## ddk1979 (18/8/21)

@Birkie
@DJ Maddog
@LeeGov
@PutRid
@Tobie
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## LeeGov (18/8/21)

Thanks Guys

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 9


----------



## Winter_Vaper (18/8/21)

Happy Birthday @Birkie @DJ Maddog @LeeGov @PutRid and @Tobie 
Have a nice one guys

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Grand Guru (18/8/21)

LeeGov said:


> Thanks Guys

Reactions: Like 13 | Winner 2


----------



## Timwis (18/8/21)

Happy Birthday!

@Birkie 
@DJ Maddog 
@LeeGov 
@PutRid 
@Tobie

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Grand Guru (19/8/21)

Happy Birthday @Douglas and @KDB. I hope you have a wonderful day!

​

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Timwis (19/8/21)

Happy Birthday!

@Douglas 
@KDB

Reactions: Like 14 | Funny 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/8/21)

Happy Birthday
@Douglas
@KDB

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## vicTor (19/8/21)

happy birthday

@Douglas 
@KDB

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (19/8/21)

Happy birthday 
@Douglas 
@KDB 
Have an amazing day ahead guys take care and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## SAVaper (19/8/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Douglas 
@KDB


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Chanelr (19/8/21)

Happy Birthday
@Douglas
@KDB
Hope you both have a great day

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (19/8/21)

Happy Birthday @Douglas and @KDB

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (19/8/21)

Happy Birthday!!!

@Douglas
@KDB 

Have an awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Mzr (19/8/21)

Happy birthday to you
@KDB
@Douglas. May you both have an awesome day celebrating and even better year ahead

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## THE REAPER (19/8/21)

Happy Birthday
@Douglas
@KDB
Have a great day everyone.

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Resistance (19/8/21)

@Douglas
@KDB

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Stranger (19/8/21)

@Douglas
@KDB

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ARYANTO (19/8/21)

Happy birthday
@Douglas
@KDB

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## AKS (19/8/21)

Happy birthday to you @Douglas
& @KDB .Have a fantastic day.

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## alex1501 (19/8/21)

Happy Birthday 
  @Douglas @KDB  


and have a great day

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## ddk1979 (19/8/21)

@Douglas
@KDB
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Winter_Vaper (19/8/21)

Happy Birthday @Douglas and @KDB 
Have a nice one guys

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Grand Guru (20/8/21)

Happy Birthday @JB1987 and @ShaneDylan96 and many happy returns!

Special birthday wishes to @SmokeyJoe for an amazing day and a blessed year ahead!

​

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (20/8/21)

Happy Birthday!

@JB1987 and @ShaneDylan96



And special birthday wishes to @SmokeyJoe

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (20/8/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@SmokeyJoe
@JB1987
@ShaneDylan96


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## vicTor (20/8/21)

happy birthday

@SmokeyJoe 
@JB1987 
@ShaneDylan96

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/8/21)

Happy Birthday
@SmokeyJoe
@JB1987
@ShaneDylan96

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## THE REAPER (20/8/21)

Happy Birthday
@SmokeyJoe
@JB1987
@ShaneDylan96
Have a great day all.

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (20/8/21)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@SmokeyJoe 
@JB1987 
@ShaneDylan96
have a fantastic day ahead guys , take care enjoy and party into the weekend

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## WV2021 (20/8/21)

Good Morning all,
Hope everyone is still safe and keeping warm.
Happy Birthday to:
@SmokeyJoe
@JB1987
@ShaneDylan96

My you have a great day and a awesome weekend.
Enjoy the weekend guys.

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## alex1501 (20/8/21)

Happy Birthday  
 @SmokeyJoe @JB1987 @ShaneDylan96 


and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (20/8/21)

Happy Birthday

@SmokeyJoe
@JB1987
@ShaneDylan96

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Chanelr (20/8/21)

Happy Birthday
@SmokeyJoe
@JB1987
@ShaneDylan96
Hope you all have a great day

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## AKS (20/8/21)

Have a happy birthday and a great weekend @SmokeyJoe , @JB1987 &
@ShaneDylan96

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Mzr (20/8/21)

Happy birthday to you
@ShaneDylan96
@JB1987
@SmokeyJoe
May you all have a awesome day celebrating and even better year ahead

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Hooked (20/8/21)

Happy Birthday @JB1987 and @ShaneDylan96 

And special birthday wishes to @SmokeyJoe!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (20/8/21)

Happy Birthday!!!

@SmokeyJoe
@JB1987
@ShaneDylan96 

Have an Awesome Day!!!

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## ARYANTO (20/8/21)

Happy Birthday to:
@SmokeyJoe
@JB1987
@ShaneDylan96

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Stranger (20/8/21)

@ShaneDylan96
@JB1987
@SmokeyJoe

Many happy returns ..... Friday birthdays be like

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## SmokeyJoe (20/8/21)

Thanks everyone!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 12


----------



## Kuhlkatz (20/8/21)

Happy Birthday @JB1987 , @ShaneDylan96 and @SmokeyJoe 

I hope you have a good one! All of the best for the year ahead.

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 1


----------



## ddk1979 (20/8/21)

@SmokeyJoe
@JB1987
@ShaneDylan96
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Winter_Vaper (20/8/21)

Happy Birthday @SmokeyJoe @JB1987 and @ShaneDylan96 
Have a nice one guys

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Resistance (20/8/21)

@SmokeyJoe
@JB1987
@ShaneDylan96

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Grand Guru (21/8/21)

Happy Birthday @Papelucho1982 and many happy returns!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## ARYANTO (21/8/21)

Happy Birthday to:
@Papelucho1982
ENJOY

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Timwis (21/8/21)

Happy Birthday!

@Papelucho1982

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/8/21)

Happy Birthday
@Papelucho1982 

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## THE REAPER (21/8/21)

Happy Birthday
@Papelucho1982
Have a awesome day everyone.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (21/8/21)

Happy birthday 
@Papelucho1982 
Have an awesome day ahead , take care and enjoy

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## WV2021 (21/8/21)

Good Morning one and all hope you all are keeping safe and warm.
Happy Birthday to
@Papelucho1982
May you have a blessed and good day.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## SAVaper (21/8/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Papelucho1982


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## AKS (21/8/21)

Happy birthday to you @Papelucho1982
Have a wonderful day.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## vicTor (21/8/21)

happy birthday

@Papelucho1982

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Chanelr (21/8/21)

Happy Birthday
@Papelucho1982
Hope you have a great day

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Mzr (21/8/21)

Happy birthday to you @Papelucho1982 may you have an awesome day celebrating and even better year ahead

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Resistance (21/8/21)

@Papelucho1982

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## ddk1979 (21/8/21)

@Papelucho1982
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## alex1501 (21/8/21)

Happy Birthday
 @Papelucho1982 


 and have a great day

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (21/8/21)

Happy Birthday!!!

@Papelucho1982 

Have an Awesome Day!!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Grand Guru (22/8/21)

No birthdays today. Have a wonderful day everyone!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 2


----------



## Timwis (22/8/21)



Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (22/8/21)

Have a super duper Sunday everyone, take care enjoy and be safe out there

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/8/21)



Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (22/8/21)



Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Resistance (22/8/21)



Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 2


----------



## THE REAPER (22/8/21)

Have a great day everyone.

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (22/8/21)

Happy Birthday to the ghosts... Hope whoever is celebrating their birthday today has an awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru (23/8/21)

Happy Birthday @ePiPhAnY @Wobbelzzzz and @Stefan960823. I hope you guys have an awesome day!

​

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/8/21)

Happy Birthday
@ePiPhAnY 
@Wobbelzzzz 
@Stefan960823 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (23/8/21)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@ePiPhAnY 
@Wobbelzzzz 
@Stefan960823 
have an amazing day ahead and an awesome start to the new week guys , take care and many happy returns.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## vicTor (23/8/21)

happy birthday

@ePiPhAnY
@Wobbelzzzz
@Stefan960823

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## SAVaper (23/8/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@ePiPhAnY 
@Wobbelzzzz 
@Stefan960823


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (23/8/21)

Happy Birthday!!!

@ePiPhAnY
@Wobbelzzzz
@Stefan960823 

Have an awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (23/8/21)

Happy Birthday

@ePiPhAnY
@Wobbelzzzz
@Stefan960823

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## THE REAPER (23/8/21)

Happy Birthday
@ePiPhAnY
@Wobbelzzzz
@Stefan960823
Have a great day everyone.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## AKS (23/8/21)

Happy birthday to you @ePiPhAnY
@Wobbelzzzz & @Stefan960823
Have a great day and a good week ahead.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Chanelr (23/8/21)

Happy Birthday
@ePiPhAnY
@Wobbelzzzz
@Stefan960823
Hope you all have a great day

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Mzr (23/8/21)

Happy birthday to you
@ePiPhAnY
@Wobbelzzzz
@Stefan960823
May you all have a awesome day celebrating and even better year ahead

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## ARYANTO (23/8/21)

Happy birthday!
@ePiPhAnY
@Wobbelzzzz
@Stefan960823

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Stranger (23/8/21)

@Papelucho1982

Belated many happy returns

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Stranger (23/8/21)

@ePiPhAnY
@Wobbelzzzz
@Stefan960823

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Timwis (23/8/21)

Happy Birthday!

@ePiPhAnY 
@Wobbelzzzz 
@Stefan960823

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## ddk1979 (23/8/21)

@ePiPhAnY
@Wobbelzzzz
@Stefan960823
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Resistance (23/8/21)

@ePiPhAnY
@Wobbelzzzz
@Stefan960823

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Grand Guru (24/8/21)

Happy Birthday @Darius1332 @Marzuq and @Tauriqj. I hope you all have an amazing day!

​

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Timwis (24/8/21)

Happy Birthday!

@Darius1332 
@Marzuq 
@Tauriqj

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/8/21)

Happy Birthday
@Darius1332
@Marzuq
@Tauriqj

May you all have an awesome day

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## SAVaper (24/8/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Darius1332 
@Marzuq 
@Tauriqj


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## THE REAPER (24/8/21)

Happy Birthday
@Darius1332
@Marzuq
@Tauriqj
Have a awesome day everyone.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## vicTor (24/8/21)

happy birthday

@Darius1332
@Marzuq
@Tauriqj

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (24/8/21)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@Darius1332
@Marzuq
@Tauriqj
have an awesome day, take care enjoy be safe and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Chanelr (24/8/21)

Happy Birthday
@Darius1332
@Marzuq
@Tauriqj
Hope you all have a great day

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (24/8/21)

Happy Birthday

@Darius1332
@Marzuq
@Tauriqj

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## ARYANTO (24/8/21)

Happy Birthday to:
@Darius1332
@Marzuq
@Tauriqj

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (24/8/21)

Happy Birthday!!!

@Darius1332
@Marzuq
@Tauriqj 

Have an Awesome Day!!!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## AKS (24/8/21)

Have a happy birthday @Darius1332
@Marzuq , @Tauriqj and my dear sister.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Stranger (24/8/21)

@Darius1332
@Marzuq
@Tauriqj

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ddk1979 (24/8/21)

@Darius1332
@Marzuq
@Tauriqj
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Mzr (24/8/21)

Happy birthday to you
@Darius1332
@Marzuq
@Tauriqj
Wishing all you guys a awesome day celebrating and even better year

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Resistance (24/8/21)

@Darius1332
@Marzuq
@Tauriqj

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Grand Guru (25/8/21)

Happy Birthday @ALLAS @Allsop ans @Enursha. I hope you have a wonderful day!

​

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Timwis (25/8/21)

Happy Birthday!

@ALLAS 
@Allsop 
@Enursha

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (25/8/21)

Happy Birthday

@ALLAS
@Allsop
@Enursha

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/8/21)

Happy Birthday
@ALLAS
@Allsop
@Enursha

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## vicTor (25/8/21)

happy birthday

@ALLAS
@Allsop
@Enursha

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## SAVaper (25/8/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@ALLAS 
@Allsop 
@Enursha


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## THE REAPER (25/8/21)

Happy Birthda
@ALLAS
@Allsop
@Enursha
Have a great day everyone.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (25/8/21)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@ALLAS 
@Allsop 
@Enursha
have a whacky and wonderful day ahead guys , take care be safe enjoy your day and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (25/8/21)

Happy Birthday!!!

@ALLAS
@Allsop
@Enursha 

Have an Awesome Day!!!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Chanelr (25/8/21)

Happy Birthday
@ALLAS
@Allsop
@Enursha
Hope you all have an awesome day

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## AKS (25/8/21)

Happy birthday to you @ALLAS , @Allsop & @Enursha .Have a great day.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Resistance (25/8/21)

@ALLAS
@Allsop
@Enursha

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Mzr (25/8/21)

Happy birthday to you
@ALLAS
@Allsop
@Enursha
May you all have a awesome day celebrating and even better year ahead

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Stranger (25/8/21)

@ALLAS
@Allsop
@Enursha

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ddk1979 (25/8/21)

@ALLAS
@Allsop
@Enursha
Wishing you an awesome birthday ....   

.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## ARYANTO (25/8/21)

Good afternoon and a happy birthday to...
@ALLAS
@Allsop
@Enursha

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Grand Guru (26/8/21)

It is your day my friend! Happy birthday to the legendary @ARYANTO! I hope you have a memorable day and the year ahead brings you joy and fulfilment.

​

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/8/21)

Baie geluk met jou verjaarsdag @ARYANTO Ek hoop jy het ń awesome dag! CHEERS!

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 1


----------



## SAVaper (26/8/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@ARYANTO 

Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (26/8/21)

Happy Birthday, @ARYANTO , Have a fantastic day !

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (26/8/21)

Happy Birthday!

@ARYANTO

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor (26/8/21)

happy birthday

@ARYANTO

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (26/8/21)

Happy birthday 
@ARYANTO 
Thank you for being an active ingredient to the forum , may you have an absolutely amazing day ahead , take care and many happy returns of of the day

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 1


----------



## THE REAPER (26/8/21)

Whoop whoop
Happy Bithday
@ARYANTO have a great day bud.
Have a awesome day everyone.

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (26/8/21)

Happy Birthday!!!

@ARYANTO 

Have an Awesome Day!!!

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 1


----------



## Chanelr (26/8/21)

Happy Birthday @ARYANTO 
Hope you have a kick ass day and one amazing year ahead

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (26/8/21)

Happy birthday @ARYANTO. Wishing you everything of the very best for the year ahead.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Mzr (26/8/21)

Happy birthday to you one of the regular forumites @ARYANTO may you have an awesome day further celebrating and greater year ahead stay awesome

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 1


----------



## AKS (26/8/21)

Three cheers for a true forum stalwart!
Happy birthday to you @ARYANTO ,wishing you health and happiness ahead.

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (26/8/21)

Happy Birthday @ARYANTO

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (26/8/21)

@ARYANTO

Clare Grogan for a special boy

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (26/8/21)

Special birthday wishes to you @ARYANTO
Thank you for your contributions to the forum

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (26/8/21)

@ARYANTO
Mag jy jou verjaardag geniet en die tyd van jou Lewe hê.

Many blessings and happy returns brother.

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (27/8/21)

Happy Birthday @Dimi @jimmyjuice and @Laura Lee-Hillier. I hope you have a wonderful day!

​

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Timwis (27/8/21)

Happy Birthday!

@Dimi 
@jimmyjuice 
@Laura Lee-Hillier

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (27/8/21)

NewHappy Birthday

@Dimi
@jimmyjuice
@Laura Lee-Hillier

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## THE REAPER (27/8/21)

Happy Birthday
@Dimi
@jimmyjuice
@Laura Lee-Hillier
Have a awesome day everyone.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## SAVaper (27/8/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Dimi 
@jimmyjuice 
@Laura Lee-Hillier


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/8/21)

Happy Birthday
@Dimi
@jimmyjuice
@Laura Lee-Hillier



May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## vicTor (27/8/21)

happy birthday

@Dimi
@jimmyjuice
@Laura Lee-Hillier

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (27/8/21)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@Dimi 
@jimmyjuice 
@Laura Lee-Hillier
have a fantastic day ahead , take care be safe and enjoy your day , many happy returns

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Chanelr (27/8/21)

Happy Birthday
@Dimi
@jimmyjuice
@Laura Lee-Hillier
Hope you all have a great day

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## AKS (27/8/21)

Happy birthday and best wishes to 
@Dimi , @jimmyjuice & @Laura Lee-Hillier

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Stranger (27/8/21)

@Dimi
@jimmyjuice
@Laura Lee-Hillier

Many happy returns

Friday birthdays be like

Reactions: Like 9 | Funny 1


----------



## Mzr (27/8/21)

Happy birthday to you
@Dimi
@jimmyjuice
@Laura Lee-Hillier
May you all have a awesome day celebrating into the weekend and even better year ahead

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (27/8/21)

Happy Birthday!!!

@Dimi
@jimmyjuice
@Laura Lee-Hillier

Have an Awesome Day!!!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## ddk1979 (27/8/21)

@Dimi
@jimmyjuice
@Laura Lee-Hillier
Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Resistance (27/8/21)

@Dimi
@jimmyjuice
@Laura Lee-Hillier

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Grand Guru (28/8/21)

Happy Birthday @Keen@n and @Kadaboy. I hope you have an awesome weekend!

​

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Mzr (28/8/21)

Happy birthday to you
@Keen@n
@Kadaboy
May you both have an awesome day celebrating and even better year ahead

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Resistance (28/8/21)

@Keen@n
@Kadaboy

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/8/21)

Happy Birthday 
@Keen@n
@Kadaboy



May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (28/8/21)

Happy Birthday @Keen@n and @Kadaboy.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## SAVaper (28/8/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Keen@n
@Kadaboy


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (28/8/21)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@Kadaboy
@Keen@n 
Have a great day ahead guys , take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## vicTor (28/8/21)

happy birthday

@Keen@n
@Kadaboy

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## AKS (28/8/21)

Happy birthday to you @Keen@n &
@Kadaboy
Have a great weekend.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Timwis (28/8/21)

Happy Birthday!

@Keen@n 
@Kadaboy

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## THE REAPER (28/8/21)

Happy Birthday 
@Keen@n
@Kadaboy
Have a great weekend everyone.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## ddk1979 (28/8/21)

@Keen@n
@Kadaboy
Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (28/8/21)

Happy Birthday!!!

@Keen@n
@Kadaboy 

Have an awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Grand Guru (29/8/21)

No birthdays today but you can still have some cake! 

​

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (29/8/21)

Grand Guru said:


> No birthdays today but you can still have some cake!
> 
> View attachment 237907​


You are 100% that's cake before I indulge?, I trod in something that looked very similar yesterday and that definitely wasn't cake!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 6


----------



## Timwis (29/8/21)



Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (29/8/21)

Noooooo no birthdays….

have an awesome day ahead everyone , take care enjoy your day and be safe out there…Vape away

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/8/21)



Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (29/8/21)



Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Resistance (29/8/21)



Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Grand Guru (30/8/21)

Happy Birthday @Willi a d @Sadique Kaisvel. I hope you have a wonderful day!

​

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/8/21)

Happy Birthday
@Willi 
@Sadique Kaisvel 



May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (30/8/21)

Happy Birthday!

@Willi 
@Sadique Kaisvel

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (30/8/21)

happy birthday

@Willi
@Sadique Kaisvel

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (30/8/21)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@Willi 
@Sadique Kaisvel
have an awesome start to the new week and have an amazing day ahead , take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (30/8/21)

Happy Birthday

@Willi
@Sadique Kaisvel

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (30/8/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Willi 
@Sadique Kaisvel


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## THE REAPER (30/8/21)

Happy Birthday
@Willi
@Sadique Kaisvel
Have a great day everyone.

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## AKS (30/8/21)

Happy birthday to @Willi & @Sadique Kaisvel
Have a great week.

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (30/8/21)

Happy Birthday!!!

@Willi
@Sadique Kaisvel

Have an Awesome Day!!!

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mzr (30/8/21)

Happy birthday to you
@Willi
@Sadique Kaisvel
May you both have an awesome day further and even better year ahead

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr (30/8/21)

Happy belated Birthday 
@Keen@n
@Kadaboy
Hope you both had a nice day.

Happy Birthday
@Willi
@Sadique Kaisvel
Hope you both have an awesome day

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## ARYANTO (30/8/21)

Happy belated Birthday
@Keen@n
@Kadaboy
Happy Birthday today :
@Willi
@Sadique Kaisvel
Hope you both have an awesome day -enjoy !

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (30/8/21)

Happy belated Birthday
@Keen@n
@Kadaboy
Happy Birthday today :
@Willi
@Sadique Kaisvel
Hope you both have an awesome day -enjoy !

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (30/8/21)

@Willi
@Sadique Kaisvel
Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (30/8/21)

@Willi
@Sadique Kaisvel

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (31/8/21)

Happy Birthday @Dr.Bredo and many happy returns!

​

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Timwis (31/8/21)

Happy Birthday!

@Dr.Bredo

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## vicTor (31/8/21)

happy birthday

@Dr.Bredo

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## THE REAPER (31/8/21)

Happy Birthday
@Dr.Bredo
Have a great day everyone.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (31/8/21)

Happy Birthday
@Dr.Bredo 

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## SAVaper (31/8/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Dr.Bredo


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Resistance (31/8/21)

@Dr.Bredo

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (31/8/21)

Happy Birthday @Dr.Bredo

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Chanelr (31/8/21)

Happy Birthday
@Dr.Bredo
Hope you have a great day

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## AKS (31/8/21)

Happy birthday to you @Dr.Bredo 
Have a wonderful day.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Mzr (31/8/21)

Happy birthday to you @Dr.Bredo may have a awesome day celebrating and even better year ahead

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ARYANTO (31/8/21)

Happy birthday to...
@Dr.Bredo

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ARYANTO (31/8/21)



Reactions: Like 10


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (31/8/21)

Happy Birthday!!!

@Dr.Bredo 

Have and awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Stranger (31/8/21)

@Dr.Bredo

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (31/8/21)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@Dr.Bredo 
Have an awesome day ahead , take care and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## ddk1979 (31/8/21)

@Dr.Bredo
Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Grand Guru (1/9/21)

Happy Birthday @Tyrone Naryan. I hope you have an awesome day!

​

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/9/21)

Happy Birthday
@Tyrone Naryan 

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Timwis (1/9/21)

Happy Birthday!

@Tyrone Naryan

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## SAVaper (1/9/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Tyrone Naryan


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## vicTor (1/9/21)

happy birthday

@Tyrone Naryan

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Resistance (1/9/21)

@Tyrone Naryan

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (1/9/21)

Happy birthday 
@Tyrone Naryan 
Have an awesome day ahead , take care and many happy returns.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (1/9/21)

Happy Birthday @Tyrone Naryan

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (1/9/21)

Happy Birthday!!!

@Tyrone Naryan

Have and awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Chanelr (1/9/21)

Happy Birthday
@Tyrone Naryan
Hope you have a great day

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Mzr (1/9/21)

Happy birthday to you @Tyrone Naryan may you have an awesome day further celebrating

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Stranger (1/9/21)

Many happy returns

@Tyrone Naryan

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ddk1979 (1/9/21)

@Tyrone Naryan
Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## AKS (1/9/21)

Have a happy birthday @Tyrone Naryan

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## ARYANTO (1/9/21)

Happy Birthday!
@Tyrone Naryan

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## THE REAPER (1/9/21)

Happy Birthday
@Tyrone Naryan
Have a awesome day.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Grand Guru (2/9/21)

Happy Birthday @UVESHAN and many happy returns!

​

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/9/21)

Happy Birthday
@UVESHAN 

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## SAVaper (2/9/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@UVESHAN


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (2/9/21)

Happy Birthday @UVESHAN

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (2/9/21)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@UVESHAN 
Have an epic day ahead, take care and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## vicTor (2/9/21)

happy birthday

@UVESHAN

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## WV2021 (2/9/21)

Good Morning Vaping Family. 
Hope all are still keeping safe and warm?
Happy Birthday to @UVESHAN
May you have a blessed day.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## THE REAPER (2/9/21)

Happy Birthday
@UVESHAN
Have a awesome day everyone.

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## AKS (2/9/21)

Happy birthday to you @UVESHAN 
Have a great day.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## ARYANTO (2/9/21)

Good morning to all the vapers and a happy birthday to
@UVESHAN

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Chanelr (2/9/21)

Happy Birthday
@UVESHAN
Hope you have a great day

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Timwis (2/9/21)

Happy Birthday!

@UVESHAN

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (2/9/21)

Happy Birthday!!!

@UVESHAN 

Have and Awesome Day!!!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Stranger (2/9/21)

@UVESHAN

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Mzr (2/9/21)

Happy birthday to you @UVESHAN may have a awesome day celebrating and even better year ahead

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## ddk1979 (2/9/21)

@UVESHAN
Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Resistance (2/9/21)

@UVESHAN

Reactions: Like 13 | Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru (3/9/21)

Happy Birthday @Natheer and many happy returns!

​

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Timwis (3/9/21)

Happy Birthday!

@Natheer

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (3/9/21)

Happy Birthday @Natheer

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## SAVaper (3/9/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Natheer


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/9/21)

Happy Birthday
@Natheer 

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## vicTor (3/9/21)

happy birthday

@Natheer

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (3/9/21)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@Natheer 
I hope you have an awesome day ahead, take care enjoy your day and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## WV2021 (3/9/21)

Good Morning one all. I hope all are keeping safe. 
Have a great weekend ahead and look after yourselfs.
Happy birthday to @Natheer
My you have an awesome one.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## THE REAPER (3/9/21)

Happy Birthday
@Natheer
Have a awesome day everyone.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Chanelr (3/9/21)

Happy Birthday
@Natheer
Hope you have a great day

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## AKS (3/9/21)

Have a happy birthday and a great weekend @Natheer

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Mzr (3/9/21)

Happy birthday to you @Natheer wishing you a lekker day further celebrating and even better year ahead

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Stranger (3/9/21)

@Natheer

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ARYANTO (3/9/21)

Good morning vapers , happy birthday to:
@Natheer

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ddk1979 (3/9/21)

@Natheer
Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (3/9/21)

Happy Birthday!!!

@Natheer 

Have an awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 13 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (3/9/21)

@Natheer
Happy Birthday. Hope its good!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Grand Guru (4/9/21)

No birthdays today. Have a wonderful weekend everyone!

​

Reactions: Like 9 | Agree 2


----------



## Timwis (4/9/21)



Reactions: Like 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/9/21)



Reactions: Like 11


----------



## THE REAPER (4/9/21)

Have a great day everyone keep those clouds full of flavour.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ARYANTO (4/9/21)

Weekend is here , have a great Saturday ,time to clean the pool ,plant some flowers and drink beer/wine/brandewyn or whiskey . ENJOY and be safe.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (4/9/21)

No birthdays?????

Have an amazing Saturday family, take care enjoy the day and be safe out there.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (4/9/21)



Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Grand Guru (5/9/21)

Happy Birthday @Sir Vape and many happy returns!

​

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 2


----------



## Timwis (5/9/21)

Happy Birthday!

@Sir Vape

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (5/9/21)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@Sir Vape 
Have a great day ahead , take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/9/21)

Happy Birthday
@Sir Vape 

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## vicTor (5/9/21)

happy birthday

@Sir Vape

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## SAVaper (5/9/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Sir Vape 

Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## ARYANTO (5/9/21)

To all the Sirs at @Sir Vape, happy birthday and congratulations 
Wish you the best and thanks for the good service you provide .

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## AKS (5/9/21)

Happy birthday to @Sir Vape 
Wishing you many more.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ddk1979 (5/9/21)

@Sir Vape
Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Mzr (5/9/21)

Happy birthday to you @Sir Vape wishing you many more years of awesome service

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## THE REAPER (5/9/21)

Happy Birthday
@Sir Vape
Have a awesome day.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Chanelr (5/9/21)

Happy Birthday
@Sir Vape 
Hope you had a great day

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (5/9/21)

Happy Birthday!!!

@Sir Vape 

Hope you are having an awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Grand Guru (6/9/21)

Happy Birthday @Brenz95 & @Ra1nMan and many happy returns!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## vicTor (6/9/21)

happy birthday

@Brenz95 
@Ra1nMan

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## SAVaper (6/9/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Brenz95 
@Ra1nMan


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Timwis (6/9/21)

Happy Birthday!

@Brenz95 
@Ra1nMan

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## ARYANTO (6/9/21)

Happy birthday to...
@Brenz95
@Ra1nMan

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/9/21)

Happy Birthday
@Brenz95
@Ra1nMan

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (6/9/21)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@Ra1nMan 
@Brenz95 
Have an awesome start to the new week and have a great day, take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (6/9/21)

Happy Birthday

@Brenz95
@Ra1nMan

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## THE REAPER (6/9/21)

Happy Birthday
@Brenz95
@Ra1nMan
Have a awesome day everyone.

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## WV2021 (6/9/21)

Good Morning Vaping Family. 
Hope all had a great weekend?
Happy Birthday to
@Brenz95
@Ra1nMan
Hope you will have a amazing day and keep those clouds flowing.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## AKS (6/9/21)

Happy birthday to you @Brenz95 &
@Ra1nMan
Have a fantastic day.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Chanelr (6/9/21)

Happy Birthday
@Brenz95
@Ra1nMan
Hope you both have a great day

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Mzr (6/9/21)

Happy birthday to you
@Brenz95
@Ra1nMan
Wishing you both a awesome day further

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (6/9/21)

Happy Birthday!!!

@Brenz95
@Ra1nMan 

Have an awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Winter_Vaper (6/9/21)

Happy Birthday @Brenz95 and @Ra1nMan 
Have a nice one

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Stranger (6/9/21)

Many happy returns for all the weekend birthdays

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Stranger (6/9/21)

@Brenz95
@Ra1nMan


Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ddk1979 (6/9/21)

@Brenz95
@Ra1nMan
Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Resistance (6/9/21)

@Sir Vape

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Resistance (6/9/21)

@Brenz95
@Ra1nMan

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Grand Guru (7/9/21)

Happy Birthday @Ubi786 and @Skip103. I hope you have an awesome day!

​

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/9/21)

Happy Birthday
@Ubi786 
@Skip103 



May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Timwis (7/9/21)

Happy Birthday!

@Ubi786 
@Skip103

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## vicTor (7/9/21)

happy birthday

@Ubi786
@Skip103

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (7/9/21)

A very happy birthday 
@Ubi786 
@Skip103 
Have an awesome day ahead guys , take care and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (7/9/21)

Happy Birthday

@Ubi786
@Skip103

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## WV2021 (7/9/21)

Good Morning everyone. 
Hope all is still safe and warm.
Happy birtyday to
@Ubi786
@Skip103
My you have a blessed day.

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Chanelr (7/9/21)

Happy Birthday
@Ubi786
@Skip103
Hope you both have a great day

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## THE REAPER (7/9/21)

Happy Birthday
@Ubi786
@Skip103
Have a great day everyone.

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## SAVaper (7/9/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Ubi786 
@Skip103


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Mzr (7/9/21)

Happy birthday to you @Ubi786 and @Skip103

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## AKS (7/9/21)

Happy birthday to you @Ubi786 &
@Skip103
Have an excellent day.

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Stranger (7/9/21)

@Ubi786
@Skip103

Many happy returns

Hope it works for you.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Winter_Vaper (7/9/21)

@Ubi786
@Skip103
Have a nice one

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (7/9/21)

Happy Birthday!!!

@Ubi786
@Skip103 

Have an awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## ddk1979 (7/9/21)

@Ubi786
@Skip103
Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## ARYANTO (7/9/21)

Happy Birthday
@Ubi786
@Skip103

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Resistance (7/9/21)

@Ubi786
@Skip103

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Grand Guru (8/9/21)

Happy Birthday @David.Fisher and many happy returns!

​

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## SAVaper (8/9/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@David.Fisher 

Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/9/21)

Happy Birthday
@David.Fisher 

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## vicTor (8/9/21)

happy birthday

@David.Fisher

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## THE REAPER (8/9/21)

Happy Birthday
@David.Fisher
Have a awesome day everyone.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (8/9/21)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@David.Fisher 
Have a super fabulous day ahead take care care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Chanelr (8/9/21)

Happy Birthday
@David.Fisher
Hope you have a great day

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (8/9/21)

Happy Birthday

@David.Fisher

Reactions: Like 14 | Funny 1


----------



## David.Fisher (8/9/21)

Thanks for the wishes everyone  

Sent from my SM-A325F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 6


----------



## AKS (8/9/21)

Happy birthday to you @David.Fisher 
Have a fantastic day.And cake.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## ARYANTO (8/9/21)

Happy birthday to :
@David.Fisher

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Stranger (8/9/21)

@David.Fisher

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Timwis (8/9/21)

Happy Birthday!

@David.Fisher

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (8/9/21)

Happy Birthday!!!

@David.Fisher 

Have an Awesome Day!!!!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## ddk1979 (8/9/21)

@David.Fisher
Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Winter_Vaper (8/9/21)

Happy Birthday @David.Fisher 
Have a nice one

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Resistance (8/9/21)

@David.Fisher

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Grand Guru (9/9/21)

No birthdays today.

​

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Timwis (9/9/21)



Reactions: Like 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/9/21)



Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (9/9/21)

No birthdays?????

have an amazing day ahead Ecigssa family, take care be safe out there and make it a Vape full day

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## THE REAPER (9/9/21)

Have a awesome day everyone and keep it full of flavour and clouds of vaper.
It could be my birthday if anyone has a good Mango recipe or a custard recipe then say happy birthday and give me my gift lol.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Mzr (9/9/21)

Happy birthday belated birthday wishes to you @David.Fisher hope you had a awesome day yesterday

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (9/9/21)

Have an awesome Thursday everyone!!!

Let's not forget these legends today.... without them we would eat and laugh a little bit less...

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 8 | Funny 1


----------



## Grand Guru (10/9/21)

Happy Birthday @TheSubieVaper @pote_b and @Dre'svapereviews. I hope you have a wonderful day!

​

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/9/21)

Happy Birthday
@TheSubieVaper 
@pote_b 
@Dre'svapereviews 



May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (10/9/21)

happy birthday

@TheSubieVaper 
@pote_b 
@Dre'svapereviews

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## THE REAPER (10/9/21)

Happy Birthday
@TheSubieVaper
@pote_b
@Dre'svapereviews
Have a awesome Friday everyone.

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (10/9/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@TheSubieVaper 
@pote_b 
@Dre'svapereviews


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (10/9/21)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@TheSubieVaper 
@pote_b 
@Dre'svapereviews
have a fabulous day ahead, take care be safe enjoy your day and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## pote_b (10/9/21)

Thanks guys 

Sent from my SM-G570F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 11


----------



## Chanelr (10/9/21)

Happy Birthday
@TheSubieVaper
@pote_b
@Dre'svapereviews
Hope you all have an awesome day

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## AKS (10/9/21)

Happy birthday to you @TheSubieVaper 
@pote_b & @Dre'svapereviews
Have a fantastic weekend.

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (10/9/21)

Happy Birthday

@TheSubieVaper
@pote_b
@Dre'svapereviews

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mzr (10/9/21)

Happy birthday to you
@TheSubieVaper
@Dre'svapereviews 
@pote_b
May you all have a awesome day celebrating and even better year ahead

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (10/9/21)

@TheSubieVaper
@Dre'svapereviews
@pote_b

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (10/9/21)

Happy Birthday!!!

@TheSubieVaper
@pote_b
@Dre'svapereviews 

Have an awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## TheSubieVaper (10/9/21)

Thanks everyone

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 8


----------



## Stranger (10/9/21)

@TheSubieVaper
@pote_b
@Dre'svapereviews

Many happy returns
Friday birthdays be like

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Timwis (10/9/21)

Happy Birthday!

@TheSubieVaper 
@pote_b 
@Dre'svapereviews

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## ddk1979 (10/9/21)

@TheSubieVaper
@pote_b
@Dre'svapereviews
Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## ARYANTO (10/9/21)

Happy Birthday
@TheSubieVaper
@pote_b
@Dre'svapereviews

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ARYANTO (10/9/21)

Happy Birthday
@TheSubieVaper
@pote_b
@Dre'svapereviews

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Grand Guru (11/9/21)

Happy Birthday @Josh Kruger and many happy returns!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Timwis (11/9/21)

Happy Birthday!

@Josh Kruger

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## SAVaper (11/9/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Josh Kruger


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## vicTor (11/9/21)

happy birthday

@Josh Kruger

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/9/21)

Happy Birthday
@Josh Kruger 

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## THE REAPER (11/9/21)

Happy Birthday
@Josh Kruger
Have a awesome day everyone.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (11/9/21)

Happy Birthday @Josh Kruger

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Chanelr (11/9/21)

Happy Birthday
@Josh Kruger
Hope you have an awesome day

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (11/9/21)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@Josh Kruger 
May you have an amazing day ahead , wishing you all the best and many happy returns of the day

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## AKS (11/9/21)

@Josh Kruger ,have a happy birthday and a great weekend.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Mzr (11/9/21)

Good morning all and happy birthday to you @Josh Kruger wishing you an awesome day further and year ahead

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## ARYANTO (11/9/21)

Happy birthday to :
@Josh Kruger

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ddk1979 (11/9/21)

@Josh Kruger
Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (11/9/21)

Happy Birthday!!!

@Josh Kruger 

Have an awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/9/21)

Happy Birthday to the one and only LEGEND uncle @Rob Fisher  May you have many more And keep on being the super nice ,AWESOME , chilled, kind person that you are CHEERS

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 4


----------



## Grand Guru (12/9/21)

Happy Birthday @anatemtyn @SDAYA and @Nick_Naidoo. I hope you have an amazing day!

Special birthday wishes to the legendary @Rob Fisher for a blessed year ahead and thank you for all what you’re doing for this community!

​

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Timwis (12/9/21)

Happy Birthday!

@anatemtyn 
@SDAYA 
@Nick_Naidoo

And of course @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/9/21)

Happy Birthday
@anatemtyn
@SDAYA
@Nick_Naidoo



May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (12/9/21)

Happy Birthday @Rob Fisher . Have a great day and thanks for your vaping passion.

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (12/9/21)

Happy Birthday

@anatemtyn
@SDAYA
@Nick_Naidoo

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Gadgetboy (12/9/21)

Happy birthday @Rob Fisher





Sent from my vivo 2006 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 2


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (12/9/21)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@anatemtyn
@SDAYA
@Nick_Naidoo
have an awesome day ahead guys, take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Resistance (12/9/21)

@Josh Kruger

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Resistance (12/9/21)

@anatemtyn
@SDAYA
@Nick_Naidoo

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (12/9/21)

A very special happy birthday message to our one and only @Rob Fisher aka the Skipper… wishing you all the very best , may you have an amazing day take care and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 13 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (12/9/21)

Happy birthday 
@anatemtyn
@SDAYA
@Nick_Naidoo

And special birthday wishes to a special person @Rob Fisher!

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (12/9/21)

@Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (12/9/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Rob Fisher
@anatemtyn
@SDAYA
@Nick_Naidoo


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## THE REAPER (12/9/21)

Happy Birthday
@anatemtyn
@SDAYA
@Nick_Naidoo
Have a awesome day everyone.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## THE REAPER (12/9/21)

And now to the Legend who gives more than he receives ecigssa's very own Robin hood without the stealing lol.
@Rob Fisher have a awesome Birthday and many more to come.

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (12/9/21)

Happy Birthday @anatemtyn @SDAYA and @Nick_Naidoo and special birthday wishes to uncle @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr (12/9/21)

Happy Birthday
@anatemtyn
@SDAYA
@Nick_Naidoo

And an extra special birthday wish to uncle @Rob Fisher 

Hope you all have a great day

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## AKS (12/9/21)

Happy birthday to you @anatemtyn
@SDAYA & @Nick_Naidoo
and last but not least,best wishes to you @Rob Fisher 


May you all have a fantastic birthday

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (12/9/21)

happy birthday

@Rob Fisher 
@anatemtyn 
@SDAYA 
@Nick_Naidoo

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (12/9/21)

Happy birthday 

@anatemtyn , @SDAYA and @Nick_Naidoo 

Hope you have a super day and great year ahead!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ARYANTO (12/9/21)

Happy birthday to :

THE MODFATHER , friend and mentor @Rob Fisher ,may the fish always bite and the sun kiss your friendly face .
@anatemtyn
@SDAYA
@Nick_Naidoo
Enjoy it and make the best of the year ahead

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (12/9/21)

And happy birthday to a very special person

Our skipper Mr *@Rob Fisher *!

May you have a super duper day and a great year ahead!

Thanks Rob for all you have done for me, the forum, the members, the vendors and all our events. Without you, so much would not have been possible. You rock big time and I have all the time in the world for you!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mzr (12/9/21)

Happy birthday to you 
@anatemtyn
@SDAYA
@Nick_Naidoo
@Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (12/9/21)

Happy Birthday!!!

@anatemtyn
@SDAYA
@Nick_Naidoo

And a special happy birthday to a mentor, a fomo leader, a legend and an all together great guy!

@Rob Fisher 

Hope you all have an awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (12/9/21)

@anatemtyn
@SDAYA
@Nick_Naidoo

Special birthday wishes to the *kindhearted* and legendary @Rob Fisher - thank you for your contributions to the forum and to vaping in general.  

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (12/9/21)

A very Happy Birthday to @anatemtyn , @SDAYA , @Nick_Naidoo and of course skipper @Rob Fisher 

I hope you all have a fantastic day celebrating, and that the year ahead brings only good and positive things your way.

Uncle @Rob Fisher , special thanks for all you do for ECIGSSA and us vapers, both on and off the forum !

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/9/21)

Thank you everyone for the wishes! I feel much loved! You all rock!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 13


----------



## Resistance (12/9/21)

Rob Fisher said:


> Thank you everyone for the wishes! I feel much loved! You all rock!


You deserved this birthday weekend. Hope it was Awesome!

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (13/9/21)

Happy Birthday @Lyle and @Nova69 and many happy returns!

Special birthday wishes to @Puff the Magic Dragon. I hope you have a wonderful day and a blessed year ahead!


​

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (13/9/21)

Happy Birthday!

@Lyle 
@Nova69

And special birthday wishes to @Puff the Magic Dragon!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## THE REAPER (13/9/21)

Happy Birthday 
@Lyle
@Nova69
And a special Happy Birthday to @Puff the Magic Dragon
Have a awesome day everyone.

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (13/9/21)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@Lyle 
@Nova69 
Have an awesome start to the new week take care enjoy your day and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (13/9/21)

This very special happy birthday message goes out to none other than 
@Puff the Magic Dragon 
Wishing you nothing but the absolute best on your birthday, may all your wishes come true, take care enjoy your day and many happy returns… eat lots , vape lots and party lots

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (13/9/21)

happy birthday

@Puff the Magic Dragon 
@Lyle 
@Nova69

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (13/9/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Puff the Magic Dragon 
@Lyle 
@Nova69


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (13/9/21)

Happy birthday @Lyle and @Nova69 

And special birthday wishes to @Puff the Magic Dragon! Have a good one!

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/9/21)

A very special BIRTHDAY wish for a very special guy! May you have SUPER AWESOME DAY @Puff the Magic Dragon keep on being the funny, kind , awesome person that you are my friend! CHEERS

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/9/21)

Happy Birthday
@Lyle 
@Nova69 

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## WV2021 (13/9/21)

Good Morning Vaping Family hope you all had a great weekend and vaped up a storm. Hope you all are keeping safe and warm. Happy birthday to
@Lyle
@Nova69
@Puff the Magic Dragon
My you all be blessed and keep those juices and clouds flowing.

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr (13/9/21)

Happy Birthday
@Lyle
@Nova69

And extra special wishes to @Puff the Magic Dragon 

Hope you all have an amazing day

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (13/9/21)

Happy Birthday!!!

@Lyle
@Nova69

and to @Puff the Magic Dragon , may you grow so old that you can change your name to Puff the Magic Dinosaur!

Have an awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mzr (13/9/21)

Happy birthday to you 
@Lyle
@Nova69
@Puff the Magic Dragon may you have a super awesome day further and year ahead

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 2


----------



## ddk1979 (13/9/21)

@Lyle
@Nova69

And special birthday wishes to you @Puff the Magic Dragon 

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (13/9/21)

@Lyle
@Nova69

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Stranger (13/9/21)

@Puff the Magic Dragon

Many happy returns and all the very best.

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (13/9/21)

A big thank you to all of you!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## Stranger (13/9/21)

Wow, there are some lyrics in that song that really do apply to you

"Jackie kept a lookout perched on Puff's gigantic tail"

"And brought him strings and sealing wax and other fancy stuff"

Hope you get all you wished for.

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (13/9/21)

Happy birthday to :

@Puff the Magic Dragon- wish you wealth , health and happiness , have a good one !!
@Lyle
@Nova69

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Lyle (13/9/21)

Thanks for the love everyone. Much appreciated.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 11


----------



## Resistance (13/9/21)

@Lyle
@Nova69

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Resistance (13/9/21)

@Puff the Magic Dragon



Have a super puffing birthday

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (13/9/21)

Happy Birthday to @Lyle , @Nova69 and @Puff the Magic Dragon 

I hope you guys had a lekke day. All of the best wishes for the year ahead

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Grand Guru (14/9/21)

Happy Birthday @Flavour world Sa and @Nuttyboi. I hope you have a wonderful day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (14/9/21)

A happy birthday 
@Flavour world Sa 
@Nuttyboi 
Have a great day ahead guys , take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/9/21)

Happy Birthday
@Flavour world Sa 
@Nuttyboi 

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## THE REAPER (14/9/21)

Happy Birthday
@Flavour world Sa
@Nuttyboi
Have a awesome day everyone.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## vicTor (14/9/21)

happy birthday

@Flavour world Sa 
@Nuttyboi

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## SAVaper (14/9/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Flavour world Sa
@Nuttyboi


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr (14/9/21)

Happy Birthday
@Flavour world Sa
@Nuttyboi
Hope you both have a great day

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## ARYANTO (14/9/21)

Happy Birthday
@Flavour world Sa 
@Nuttyboi
enjoy

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (14/9/21)

Happy Birthday

@Flavour world Sa
@Nuttyboi

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Mzr (14/9/21)

Happy birthday to 
@Flavour world Sa
@Nuttyboi

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## AKS (14/9/21)

Happy yesterday birthday to you,
@Puff the Magic Dragon , @Lyle & @Nova69 .Hope your day was a fantastic one.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## AKS (14/9/21)

Have a happy birthday @Flavour world Sa
& @Nuttyboi

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Stranger (14/9/21)

@Flavour world Sa
@Nuttyboi

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Timwis (14/9/21)

Happy Birthday!

@Flavour world Sa 
@Nuttyboi

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (14/9/21)

Happy Birthday!!

@Flavour world Sa
@Nuttyboi 

Have an awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Resistance (14/9/21)

@Flavour world Sa
@Nuttyboi

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Grand Guru (15/9/21)

Happy Birthday @Daniel da Rocha @JohnoF and @VansVapes. I hope you have an amazing day!

​

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Timwis (15/9/21)

Happy Birthday!

@Daniel da Rocha 
@JohnoF 
@VansVapes

Reactions: Like 14 | Funny 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/9/21)

Happy Birthday
@Daniel da Rocha
@JohnoF
@VansVapes



May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## vicTor (15/9/21)

happy birthday

@Daniel da Rocha
@JohnoF
@VansVapes

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (15/9/21)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@Daniel da Rocha 
@JohnoF 
@VansVapes
have a whooping day ahead guys … take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## THE REAPER (15/9/21)

Happy Birthday
@Daniel da Rocha
@JohnoF
@VansVapes
Have a awesome day everyone.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## SAVaper (15/9/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Daniel da Rocha 
@JohnoF 
@VansVapes


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (15/9/21)

Happy Birthday

@Daniel da Rocha
@JohnoF
@VansVapes

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Resistance (15/9/21)

@Daniel da Rocha
@JohnoF
@VansVapes

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Chanelr (15/9/21)

Happy Birthday
@Daniel da Rocha
@JohnoF
@VansVapes
Hope you all have a great day

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## AKS (15/9/21)

Happy birthday to you @Daniel da Rocha 
@JohnoF & @VansVapes
Have an excellent day.

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Stranger (15/9/21)

@Daniel da Rocha
@JohnoF
@VansVapes

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Mzr (15/9/21)

Happy birthday to you 
@Daniel da Rocha
@JohnoF
@VansVapes
Wishing you all a awesome day celebrating and even better year ahead

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## ddk1979 (15/9/21)

Belated Happy Birthday
@Flavour world Sa
@Nuttyboi 

Hope you had an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## ddk1979 (15/9/21)

@Daniel da Rocha
@JohnoF
@VansVapes
Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (15/9/21)

Happy Birthday!!!

@Daniel da Rocha
@JohnoF
@VansVapes 

Have an awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## ARYANTO (15/9/21)

Happy Birthday!
@Daniel da Rocha
@JohnoF
@VansVapes

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## VansVapes (15/9/21)

Timwis said:


> Happy Birthday!
> 
> @Daniel da Rocha
> @JohnoF
> ...

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru (16/9/21)

Happy Birthday @ChadB @ET @Pixstar and @MRHarris1. I hope you all have an awesome day!

​

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Timwis (16/9/21)

Happy Birthday!

@ChadB 
@ET 
@Pixstar 
@MRHarris1

Reactions: Like 14 | Funny 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (16/9/21)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@ChadB 
@ET 
@Pixstar 
@MRHarris1
have an amazing day ahead guys , take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## SAVaper (16/9/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@ChadB 
@ET 
@Pixstar 
@MRHarris1


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## vicTor (16/9/21)

happy birthday

@ChadB
@ET
@Pixstar
@MRHarris1

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## THE REAPER (16/9/21)

Happy Birthday
@ChadB
@ET
@Pixstar
@MRHarris1
Have a great day everyone.

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (16/9/21)

Happy Birthday

@ChadB
@ET
@Pixstar
@MRHarris1

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/9/21)

Happy Birthday
@ChadB
@ET
@Pixstar
@MRHarris1



May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Hooked (16/9/21)

Happy Birthday 
@ChadB
@ET
@Pixstar

And special birthday wishes to @MRHarris1. All the best for the year ahead!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ARYANTO (16/9/21)

Good morning gang, Happy birthday to
@ChadB
@ET
@Pixstar
@MRHarris1 -have a good one !
Enjoy your day

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Chanelr (16/9/21)

Happy Birthday
@ChadB
@ET
@Pixstar
@MRHarris1
Hope you all have a great day

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Resistance (16/9/21)

@ChadB
@ET
@Pixstar
@MRHarris1

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## MRHarris1 (16/9/21)

Thank you all for the Birthday Wishes.

A Happy birthday to:

@ChadB
@ET
@Pixstar

May you All have a wonderful day too. 

Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 9


----------



## AKS (16/9/21)

Happy birthday to you @ChadB
@ET , @Pixstar & @MRHarris1
Have a stellar day.

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Skillie@23 (16/9/21)

Happy birthday
@ChadB
@ET 
@Pixstar 
@MRHarris1

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Mzr (16/9/21)

Happy birthday to you
@ChadB
@ET
@Pixstar
And special wishes to @MRHarris1

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Stranger (16/9/21)

@ChadB
@ET
@Pixstar
@MRHarris1

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Kuhlkatz (16/9/21)

Happy Birthday @ChadB , @ET , @Pixstar and @MRHarris1 

I hope you guys have good one !

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ddk1979 (16/9/21)

@ChadB
@ET
@Pixstar
@MRHarris1
Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 14 | Agree 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (16/9/21)

Happy Birthday!!!

@ChadB
@ET
@Pixstar
@MRHarris1 

Have an awesome day ya'all!!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Grand Guru (17/9/21)

Happy Birthday @anthony001 & @Crafted Coils and many happy returns!

​

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/9/21)

Happy Birthday
@anthony001 
@Crafted Coils 



May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (17/9/21)

A very happy birthday 
@anthony001 
@Crafted Coils
may you guys have a fantastic day ahead , take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## SAVaper (17/9/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@anthony001 
@Crafted Coils


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## vicTor (17/9/21)

happy birthday

@Crafted Coils 
@anthony001

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ARYANTO (17/9/21)

Good birthday and happy morning to:
@anthony001
@Crafted Coils
The rest of you , have a gr8 day !

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## WV2021 (17/9/21)

Good Morning everyone. 
Hope all well and keeping safe. Have an blessed weekend ahead and keep those juices flowing.
Happy birthday to
@anthony001
@Crafted Coils
My you have a awesome day.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## THE REAPER (17/9/21)

Happy Birthday
@anthony001
@Crafted Coils
Have a awesome day everyone.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (17/9/21)

Happy Birthday

@anthony001
@Crafted Coils

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Chanelr (17/9/21)

Happy Birthday
@anthony001
@Crafted Coils
Hope you both have a great day

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## AKS (17/9/21)

Happy birthday to you @anthony001 &
@Crafted Coils
Have a great weekend.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Stranger (17/9/21)

@anthony001
@Crafted Coils

Many happy returns

Friday birthdays be like

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Mzr (17/9/21)

Happy birthday to you 
@anthony001
@Crafted Coils
Wishing you both an awesome day celebrating into the weekend

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## ddk1979 (17/9/21)

@anthony001
@Crafted Coils
Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (17/9/21)

Happy Birthday!!!

@anthony001
@Crafted Coils

Have an awesome day!!!!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Timwis (17/9/21)

Happy Birthday!

@anthony001 
@Crafted Coils

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Grand Guru (18/9/21)

Happy Birthday @Lushen @Kareem @Johan vl and @MoE7. I hope you all have an awesome day!

​

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Mzr (18/9/21)

Happy birthday to you 
@Lushen
@Kareem
@Johan vl
@MoE7
May you all have a awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Timwis (18/9/21)

Happy Birthday!

@Lushen 
@Kareem 
@Johan vl 
@MoE7

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## SAVaper (18/9/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Lushen
@Kareem
@Johan vl
@MoE7


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/9/21)

Happy Birthday 
@Lushen
@Kareem
@Johan vl
@MoE7

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (18/9/21)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@Lushen
@Kareem
@Johan vl
@MoE7
have an awesome day ahead guys , take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (18/9/21)

Happy Birthday

@Lushen
@Kareem
@Johan vl
@MoE7

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Resistance (18/9/21)

@anthony001
@Crafted Coils

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Resistance (18/9/21)

@Lushen
@Kareem
@Johan vl
@MoE7

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## AKS (18/9/21)

Happy Saturday birthday to you,
@Lushen , @Kareem , @Johan vl &
@MoE7
Have a fantastic weekend.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## vicTor (18/9/21)

happy birthday

@Lushen
@Kareem
@Johan vl
@MoE7

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## THE REAPER (18/9/21)

Happy Birthday 
@Lushen
@Kareem
@Johan vl
@MoE7
Have a great day everyone.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Chanelr (18/9/21)

Happy Birthday 
@Lushen
@Kareem
@Johan vl
@MoE7
Hope you all have a great day

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## ARYANTO (18/9/21)

Happy birthday to 
@Lushen ,
@Kareem ,
@Johan vl 
@MoE7

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## ddk1979 (18/9/21)

@Lushen 
@Kareem 
@Johan vl
@MoE7
Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (18/9/21)

Happy Birthday!!!

@Lushen
@Kareem
@Johan vl
@MoE7 

Have an awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Grand Guru (19/9/21)

Happy Birthday @Comrad Juju and @mrventerjaco. I hope you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Timwis (19/9/21)

Happy Birthday!

@Comrad Juju 
@mrventerjaco

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/9/21)

Happy Birthday
@Comrad Juju
@mrventerjaco



May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (19/9/21)

Happy Birthday

@Comrad Juju
@mrventerjaco

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## SAVaper (19/9/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Comrad Juju 
@mrventerjaco


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (19/9/21)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@Comrad Juju 
@mrventerjaco
have a super awesome day ahead, take care enjoy and many happy returns of the day

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Resistance (19/9/21)

@mrventerjaco
@Comrad Juju

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## vicTor (19/9/21)

happy birthday

@Comrad Juju
@mrventerjaco

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## AKS (19/9/21)

Happy birthday to you @Comrad Juju &
@mrventerjaco
Have a wonderful Sunday.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (19/9/21)

Happy Birthday!!!

@Comrad Juju
@mrventerjaco 

Have an awesome day!!!!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Chanelr (19/9/21)

Happy Birthday 
@Comrad Juju
@mrventerjaco
Hope you both have a great day

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Mzr (19/9/21)

Happy birthday to you 
@Comrad Juju
@mrventerjaco 
May you both have an awesome day further celebrating

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## THE REAPER (19/9/21)

Happy Birthday
@Comrad Juju
@mrventerjaco
Have a great day everyone.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ddk1979 (19/9/21)

@Comrad Juju
@mrventerjaco
Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Grand Guru (20/9/21)

Happy Birthday @Cruces @Mike_E and @Nadz1972. I hope you all have an amazing day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Mzr (20/9/21)

Happy birthday to you 
@Cruces
@Mike_E
@Nadz1972
May you all have an awesome day further celebrating and greater year ahead

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Timwis (20/9/21)

Happy Birthday!

@Cruces 
@Mike_E 
@Nadz1972

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## AKS (20/9/21)

Happy birthday to you @Cruces 
@Mike_E & @Nadz1972
Have a great week.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/9/21)

Happy Birthday
@Cruces
@Mike_E
@Nadz1972



May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## SAVaper (20/9/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Cruces
@Mike_E
@Nadz1972


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (20/9/21)

Happy Birthday

@Cruces
@Mike_E
@Nadz1972

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (20/9/21)

Good morning and a very happy birthday 
@Cruces 
@Mike_E 
@Nadz1972
may you guys have an amazing day and an awesome start to the new week, take care care enjoy your day and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## vicTor (20/9/21)

happy birthday

@Cruces
@Mike_E
@Nadz1972

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (20/9/21)

Happy Birthday!!!

@Cruces
@Mike_E
@Nadz1972 

Have an awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## THE REAPER (20/9/21)

Happy Birthday
@Cruces
@Mike_E
@Nadz1972
Have a awesome day everyone.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Chanelr (20/9/21)

Happy Birthday
@Cruces
@Mike_E
@Nadz1972
Hope you all have a great day

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Stranger (20/9/21)

Many happy returns to all the weekend birthdays

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Stranger (20/9/21)

@Cruces
@Mike_E
@Nadz1972

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## ddk1979 (20/9/21)

@Cruces
@Mike_E
@Nadz1972
Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Resistance (20/9/21)

@Cruces
@Mike_E
@Nadz1972

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Cruces (20/9/21)

Thank you all.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## Grand Guru (21/9/21)

Happy Birthday @Jabs @Reaper2JZ and @James Stewart. I hope you have an awesome day!

​

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Timwis (21/9/21)

Happy Birthday!

@Jabs 
@Reaper2JZ 
@James Stewart

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/9/21)

Happy Birthday
@Jabs
@Reaper2JZ
@James Stewart



May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## SAVaper (21/9/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Jabs 
@Reaper2JZ 
@James Stewart


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## vicTor (21/9/21)

happy birthday

@Jabs
@Reaper2JZ
@James Stewart

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (21/9/21)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@Jabs 
@Reaper2JZ 
@James Stewart
may you guys have a great day ahead take care ,enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (21/9/21)

Happy Birthday

@Jabs
@Reaper2JZ
@James Stewart

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## THE REAPER (21/9/21)

Happy Birthday
@Jabs
@Reaper2JZ
@James Stewart
Have a great day everyone.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (21/9/21)

Happy Birthday!!!

@Jabs
@Reaper2JZ
@James Stewart

Have an awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## AKS (21/9/21)

Happy birthday to you @Jabs ,
@Reaper2JZ & @James Stewart
Have a great day.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Mzr (21/9/21)

Happy birthday to you 
@Jabs
@Reaper2JZ
@James Stewart
May you all have a awesome day celebrating and even better year ahead

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ddk1979 (21/9/21)

@Jabs
@Reaper2JZ
@James Stewart
Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Skillie@23 (21/9/21)

Happy birthday
@Jabs
@Reaper2JZ
@James Stewart

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Stranger (21/9/21)

@Jabs
@Reaper2JZ
@James Stewart
Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Resistance (21/9/21)

@Jabs
@Reaper2JZ
@James Stewart

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Grand Guru (22/9/21)

Happy Birthday @delon @Musa and @Superman69. I hope you have an awesome day!

​

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## SAVaper (22/9/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@delon
@Musa
@Superman69


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## vicTor (22/9/21)

happy birthday

@delon 
@Musa 
@Superman69

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/9/21)

Happy Birthday
@delon
@Musa
@Superman69



May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Timwis (22/9/21)

Happy Birthday!

@delon 
@Musa 
@Superman69

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (22/9/21)

Happy Birthday

@delon
@Musa
@Superman69

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (22/9/21)

Happy birthday 
@delon
@Musa
@Superman69
have an awesome day ahead guy , take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## THE REAPER (22/9/21)

Happy Birthday
@delon
@Musa
@Superman69
Have a awesome day everyone.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (22/9/21)

Happy Birthday!!!

@delon
@Musa
@Superman69 

Have an awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Stranger (22/9/21)

@delon
@Musa
@Superman69

Many happy returns

Sorry there is no way I am posting a superman69 pic

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 7


----------



## Mzr (22/9/21)

Happy birthday to you 
@delon
@Musa
@Superman69
Wishing you all an awesome day further

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## AKS (22/9/21)

Happy birthday to you @delon , @Musa &
@Superman69
Have a fantastic day.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ddk1979 (22/9/21)

@delon
@Musa
@Superman69
Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Resistance (22/9/21)

@delon
@Musa
@Superman69

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Grand Guru (23/9/21)

Happy Birthday @Alex. I hope you have a wonderful day and a blessed year ahead!

​

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Mzr (23/9/21)

Happy birthday to you @Alex

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Timwis (23/9/21)

Happy Birthday!

@Alex

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## vicTor (23/9/21)

happy birthday

@Alex

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/9/21)

Happy Birthday
@Alex 



May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## SAVaper (23/9/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Alex 

Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (23/9/21)

Happy Birthday @Alex

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## THE REAPER (23/9/21)

Happy Birthday
@Alex
Have a great day everyone for most it's a looooooong weekend vape it to the max and enjoy every second of it.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Hooked (23/9/21)

Have a vaping good birthday @Alex!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (23/9/21)

A happy birthday 
@Alex 
Have an amazing day ahead and party into the long weekend, enjoy your day and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## AKS (23/9/21)

Happy birthday to you @Alex 
Have a great day and a long long weekend.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (23/9/21)

Happy Birthday!!!

@Alex 

Have an Awesome Day!!!!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Stranger (23/9/21)

@Alex

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## ddk1979 (23/9/21)

@Alex
Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Musa (23/9/21)

Thanks to each and everyone!!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 8


----------



## Kuhlkatz (23/9/21)

Happy Birthday @Alex 

Hope you had an awesome day. All the best for the year ahead!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Grand Guru (24/9/21)

Happy Birthday @RobMcMaster and many happy returns.

Happy Heritage Day to the forum members!

​

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Timwis (24/9/21)

Happy Birthday!

@RobMcMaster

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/9/21)

Happy Birthday
@RobMcMaster 

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (24/9/21)

Happy Birthday @RobMcMaster

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## SAVaper (24/9/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@RobMcMaster

Hope everyone has a great heritage day 

Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## AKS (24/9/21)

Happy birthday to you @RobMcMaster 
Have a great weekend.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (24/9/21)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@RobMcMaster 
Have a fantastic day ahead , many happy returns and enjoy the long weekend everyone

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## vicTor (24/9/21)

happy birthday

@RobMcMaster

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Mzr (24/9/21)

Happy birthday to you @RobMcMaster, have awesome birthday weekend

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Resistance (24/9/21)

@Alex

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Resistance (24/9/21)

@RobMcMaster

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ddk1979 (24/9/21)

@RobMcMaster
Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## THE REAPER (24/9/21)

Happy Birthday
@RobMcMaster
Have a awesome day everyone.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (24/9/21)

Happy Birthday!!!

@RobMcMaster 

Have an awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Grand Guru (25/9/21)

Happy Birthday @kolakidd and many happy returns!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/9/21)

Happy Birthday
@kolakidd 

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (25/9/21)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@kolakidd 
Have an awesome day ahead, take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## vicTor (25/9/21)

happy birthday

@kolakidd

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Mzr (25/9/21)

Happy birthday to you @kolakidd have an awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## AKS (25/9/21)

Happy birthday to you @kolakidd 
Have a great weekend.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## SAVaper (25/9/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@kolakidd 

Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## THE REAPER (25/9/21)

Happy Birthday 
@kolakidd
Have a awesome day everyone.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ddk1979 (25/9/21)

@kolakidd
Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Resistance (25/9/21)

@kolakidd

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Timwis (25/9/21)

Happy Birthday!

@kolakidd

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Grand Guru (26/9/21)

Happy Birthday @Jean @phanatik and @Varda. I hope you have an awesome day!

​

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Timwis (26/9/21)

Happy Birthday!

@Jean 
@phanatik 
@Varda

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/9/21)

Happy Birthday
@Jean
@phanatik
@Varda



May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (26/9/21)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@Jean
@phanatik
@Varda
have a super Sunday and an amazing day Ahead guy, take care and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## SAVaper (26/9/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Jean 
@phanatik 
@Varda


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## vicTor (26/9/21)

happy birthday

@Jean
@phanatik
@Varda

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Resistance (26/9/21)

@Jean
@phanatik
@Varda

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (26/9/21)

Happy Birthday

@Jean
@phanatik
@Varda

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## THE REAPER (26/9/21)

Happy Birthday
@Jean
@phanatik
@Varda
Have a awesome day everyone. 
Wow a 1000 pages of happy birthdays.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## AKS (26/9/21)

Happy birthday to you @Jean , @phanatik
& @Varda .Have a great day.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ddk1979 (26/9/21)

@Jean
@phanatik
@Varda
Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (26/9/21)

Happy Birthday!!!

@kolakidd (sorry I missed it)
@Jean
@phanatik
@Varda 

Have an awesome day!!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Mzr (26/9/21)

Happy birthday to you 
@Jean
@phanatik
@Varda
Hope you all are having a awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Grand Guru (27/9/21)

Happy Birthday @Dreadside @Muhammad Peer and @Razzal. I hope you have a wonderful day!

​

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Timwis (27/9/21)

Happy Birthday!

@Dreadside 
@Muhammad Peer 
@Razzal

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## vicTor (27/9/21)

happy birthday

@Dreadside
@Muhammad Peer
@Razzal

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (27/9/21)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@Dreadside 
@Muhammad Peer 
@Razzal
Have an awesome day ahead guys , take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/9/21)

Happy Birthday
@Dreadside
@Muhammad Peer
@Razzal

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## THE REAPER (27/9/21)

Happy Birthday
@Dreadside
@Muhammad Peer
@Razzal
Have a great day everyone.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## SAVaper (27/9/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Dreadside 
@Muhammad Peer 
@Razzal


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## AKS (27/9/21)

Happy birthday to you @Dreadside 
@Muhammad Peer & @Razzal
Have a great day.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (27/9/21)

Happy Birthday

@Dreadside
@Muhammad Peer
@Razzal

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Mzr (27/9/21)

Happy birthday to you 
@Dreadside
@Muhammad Peer
@Razzal, May you all have a awesome day celebrating and even better year ahead

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ddk1979 (27/9/21)

@Dreadside
@Muhammad Peer
@Razzal
Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Stranger (27/9/21)

Many happy returns for all the weekend birthdays

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Stranger (27/9/21)

@Dreadside
@Muhammad Peer
@Razzal

Manny happy returns

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Resistance (27/9/21)

@Dreadside
@Muhammad Peer
@Razzal

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Grand Guru (28/9/21)

No birthdays today. 

​

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (28/9/21)



Reactions: Like 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/9/21)



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (28/9/21)

Good morning Ecigssa family… I trust everyone is all well … have an awesome day ahead take care be safe and enjoy

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (28/9/21)



Reactions: Like 9


----------



## THE REAPER (28/9/21)

Have a great day everyone.

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 2


----------



## Stranger (28/9/21)

No birthday today

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (28/9/21)

Greetings Ecigssa. Have a happy day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Grand Guru (29/9/21)

Happy Birthday @chandlay275 @dash09 and @Eldene. I hope you have a wonderful day!

​

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Timwis (29/9/21)

Happy Birthday!

@chandlay275 
@dash09 
@Eldene

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/9/21)

Happy Birthday
@chandlay275
@dash09
@Eldene



May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Resistance (29/9/21)

@chandlay275
@dash09
@Eldene

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## SAVaper (29/9/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@chandlay275 
@dash09 
@Eldene


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## vicTor (29/9/21)

happy birthday

@chandlay275
@dash09
@Eldene

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## THE REAPER (29/9/21)

Happy Birthday
@chandlay275
@dash09
@Eldene
Have a awesome day everyone.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (29/9/21)

Happy Birthday

@chandlay275
@dash09
@Eldene

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (29/9/21)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@chandlay275 
@dash09 
@Eldene
have an awesome day and many happy returns, enjoy

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## AKS (29/9/21)

Happy birthday to you @chandlay275
@dash09 & @Eldene
Have a wonderful day.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Mzr (29/9/21)

Happy birthday to you 
@chandlay275
@dash09
@Eldene
May you all have a awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (29/9/21)

@chandlay275
@dash09
@Eldene

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## ddk1979 (29/9/21)

@chandlay275
@dash09
@Eldene
Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Grand Guru (30/9/21)

Happy Birthday @Carel1966 and @Eequinox. I hope you have an awesome day!

​

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/9/21)

Happy Birthday
@Carel1966 
@Eequinox 

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ARYANTO (30/9/21)

Happy Birthday to yoooooo :
@Carel1966 
@Eequinox

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## vicTor (30/9/21)

happy birthday

@Eequinox 
@Carel1966

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Timwis (30/9/21)

Happy Birthday!

@Carel1966 
@Eequinox

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (30/9/21)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@Carel1966 
@Eequinox 
Have an amazing day ahead, take care be safe and enjoy… many happy returns

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (30/9/21)

Happy Birthday!!!

@Carel1966
@Eequinox 

Have an awesome day!!!

And to those I have missed the last couple of days, hope you had epic days too!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## SAVaper (30/9/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Carel1966 
@Eequinox


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Resistance (30/9/21)

@Eequinox
@Carel1966

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (30/9/21)

Happy Birthday

@Carel1966
@Eequinox

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## AKS (30/9/21)

Happy birthday to you @Carel1966 &
@Eequinox . Have a fantastic day.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Mzr (30/9/21)

Happy birthday to you 
@Carel1966
@Eequinox
May you both have an awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## THE REAPER (30/9/21)

Happy Birthday
@Carel1966
@Eequinox
Have a great day everyone.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Stranger (30/9/21)

@Carel1966
@Eequinox

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## ddk1979 (30/9/21)

@Carel1966
@Eequinox
Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Grand Guru (1/10/21)

Tino birthdays today.

​

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/10/21)



Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ARYANTO (1/10/21)

No cake today, but play in the rain and vape on !

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (1/10/21)



Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (1/10/21)

Whaaaaaaaatt no birthdays ? 
Have a fantastic Friday Ecigssa family, take care and be safe out there and let’s look forward to the weekend.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Timwis (1/10/21)



Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Mzr (1/10/21)

Have lekker day everyone and stay safe

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (1/10/21)

Good morning and Happy Friday!!!!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## Stranger (1/10/21)

When I was little, my mommy put me on the potty

and I would cry

My mommy said why do you cry when I put you on the potty

and I said

It's my potty and I'll cry if I want to, cry if I want to, cry if I want to
you would cry too if it happened to you

No birthdays, no problem, have a potty.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Grand Guru (2/10/21)

Happy Birthday @Jaco T and many happy returns!

​

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Timwis (2/10/21)

Happy Birthday!

@Jaco T

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## SAVaper (2/10/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Jaco T 

Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## vicTor (2/10/21)

happy birthday

@Jaco T

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/10/21)

Happy Birthday
@Jaco T 

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## THE REAPER (2/10/21)

Happy Birthday 
@Jaco T
Have a great day everyone.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (2/10/21)

Happy Birthday @Jaco T

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## ARYANTO (2/10/21)

Happy Birthday
@Jaco T

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## AKS (2/10/21)

Happy birthday to you @Jaco T 
Have a great weekend.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (2/10/21)

Happy birthday 
@Jaco T 
Have an awesome day ahead, take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Mzr (2/10/21)

Happy birthday to you @Jaco T have a lekker one buddy

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (2/10/21)

Happy Birthday!!!

@Jaco T 

Hope it was an epic day!!!!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Resistance (2/10/21)

@Jaco T

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Grand Guru (3/10/21)

Happy Birthday @Kiai and @Jones. I hope you have a wonderful day!

​

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Timwis (3/10/21)

Happy Birthday!

@Kiai 
@Jones

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/10/21)

Happy Birthday
@Kiai 
@Jones 

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## SAVaper (3/10/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Kiai 
@Jones


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (3/10/21)

Happy Birthday!!!

@Kiai 
@Jones 

Have an awesome day!!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## vicTor (3/10/21)

happy birthday

@Kiai
@Jones

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (3/10/21)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@Kiai 
@Jones 
Have a super awesome Sunday take care and enjoy your day, many many more returns

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (3/10/21)

Happy Birthday

@Kiai
@Jones

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ARYANTO (3/10/21)

Happy Birthday to
@Kiai ,our resident knife builder and 
@Jones
Have a good one !

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## AKS (3/10/21)

Happy birthday to you @Kiai & @Jones
Have a wonderful Sunday.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## THE REAPER (3/10/21)

Happy Birthday
@Kiai
@Jones
Have a great day everyone.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Jones (3/10/21)

Thanks everyone. Birthday wishes are always appreciated.

Sent from my Mi 9 SE using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 8


----------



## ddk1979 (3/10/21)

@Kiai
@Jones
Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Mzr (3/10/21)

Happy birthday to you 
@Kiai
@Jones
May you both have an awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Resistance (3/10/21)

@Kiai
@Jones

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Grand Guru (4/10/21)

Happy Birthday @deppy @Nico_gti @Proton and many happy returns!

Special birthday wishes to @Rooigevaar. Enjoy your special day!

​

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (4/10/21)

Happy Birthday!

@deppy 
@Nico_gti 
@Proton
@Rooigevaar

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/10/21)

Happy Birthday
@Rooigevaar 
@deppy 
@Nico_gti 
@Proton 



May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (4/10/21)

happy birthday

@Rooigevaar 
@deppy
@Nico_gti
@Proton

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## THE REAPER (4/10/21)

Happy Birthday
@Rooigevaar
@deppy
@Nico_gti
@Proton
Have a great day everyone.

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (4/10/21)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@deppy 
@Nico_gti 
@Proton
@Rooigevaar
have an awesome day ahead guys , take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (4/10/21)

Happy Birthday

@Rooigevaar
@deppy
@Nico_gti
@Proton

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (4/10/21)

Happy Birthday @deppy @Nico_gti @Proton 

And special birthday wishes to @Rooigevaar!

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (4/10/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Rooigevaar 
@deppy
@Nico_gti
@Proton


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (4/10/21)

Happy Birthday!!!

@Rooigevaar
@deppy
@Nico_gti
@Proton 

Have an awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (4/10/21)

@deppy
@Nico_gti
@Proton
@Rooigevaar

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (4/10/21)

Many happy returns to all the weekend birthdays

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Mzr (4/10/21)

Happy birthday to you 
@deppy 
@Rooigevaar
@Nico_gti
@Proton

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (4/10/21)

@deppy
@Nico_gti
@Proton
@Rooigevaar

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## AKS (4/10/21)

Have a happy birthday and a great week ahead @deppy , @Nico_gti ,@Proton &
@Rooigevaar

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (4/10/21)

Happy birthday

@deppy
@Nico_gti
@Proton 

Hope you have a great day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Silver (4/10/21)

Special birthday wish to @Rooigevaar from Wiener Vape Co!

Hope you have a great day and year ahead

Thanks Gerhard for all the support and involvement over the years!

And of course for Taviro & Panama

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (4/10/21)

@deppy
@Nico_gti
@Proton
@Rooigevaar
Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (4/10/21)

Happy birthday to
@deppy
@Nico_gti
@Proton
@Rooigevaar - the man with the Wiener !!!
Enjoy !

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (5/10/21)

Happy Birthday @Aasif cape vape @balZak1 @CraigPortalZA @VandaL. I hope you have an awesome day!

Special birthday wishes to @ddk1979. Enjoy your special day!

​

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/10/21)

Happy Birthday
@ddk1979 May you have an awesome day Dean!


Cheers

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 2


----------



## vicTor (5/10/21)

happy birthday

@ddk1979 
@Aasif cape vape 
@balZak1 
@CraigPortalZA 
@VandaL

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/10/21)

Happy Birthday
@Aasif cape vape 
@balZak1 
@CraigPortalZA 
@VandaL 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (5/10/21)

Happy Birthday!

@Aasif cape vape 
@balZak1 
@CraigPortalZA 
@VandaL
@ddk1979

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (5/10/21)

Happy Birthday

@Aasif cape vape
@balZak1
@CraigPortalZA
@VandaL
@ddk1979

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (5/10/21)

Happy birthday 
@Aasif cape vape 
@balZak1 
@CraigPortalZA 
@VandaL 
may you guys have an amazing day ahead, take care enjoy

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (5/10/21)

A very happy and special birthday 
@ddk1979 
I hope your day is super blessed and super awesome… take care enjoy and many more happy returns

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 2


----------



## ARYANTO (5/10/21)

Happy Birthday to :
The one and only @ddk1979 have a great day !
@Aasif cape vape
@balZak1
@CraigPortalZA
@VandaL
Enjoy !

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 2


----------



## Hooked (5/10/21)

Happy birthday and happy every day @ddk1979! All the best for the year ahead.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## SAVaper (5/10/21)

Good morning everyone.
A special birthday wish to
@ddk1979

And happy birthday to

@Aasif cape vape 
@balZak1 
@CraigPortalZA 
@VandaL

Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 2


----------



## THE REAPER (5/10/21)

Happy Birthday
@Aasif cape vape
@balZak1
@CraigPortalZA
@VandaL
@ddk1979
Have a great day everyone.

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 1


----------



## AKS (5/10/21)

Happy birthday to you @Aasif cape vape
@balZak1 , @CraigPortalZA ,@VandaL &
@ddk1979
Have a wonderful day.

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor (5/10/21)

happy birthday

Kurt Yeo

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Mzr (5/10/21)

Happy birthday to you 
@Aasif cape vape
@balZak1
@CraigPortalZA
@VandaL
@ddk1979
May you all have a awesome day celebrating and even better year ahead

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (5/10/21)

Happy Birthday!!!

@ddk1979
@Aasif cape vape
@balZak1
@CraigPortalZA
@VandaL 

Have an Awesome Day!!!

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 1


----------



## Stranger (5/10/21)

@ddk1979
@Aasif cape vape
@balZak1
@CraigPortalZA
@VandaL

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## Aasif cape vape (5/10/21)

Thanks for all the birthday wishes guys/girls.

Happy Birthday to everyone else celebrating today! 

@ddk1979
@balZak1
@CraigPortalZA
@VandaL 

Hope you all have a day filled with dense clouds, saturated wicks, crackling coils and immense flavour!! Enjoy it!!!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 9


----------



## ddk1979 (5/10/21)

.
Thank you everyone for the birthday wishes - it is so greatly appreciated.  

Just checked the ages of everyone that is sharing a birthday with me and I'm the oldest 

.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 11


----------



## ddk1979 (5/10/21)

To those sharing the day with me :

@Aasif cape vape
@balZak1
@CraigPortalZA
@VandaL
Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (5/10/21)

@Aasif cape vape
@balZak1
@CraigPortalZA
@VandaL
@Kurt Yeo
Happy Birthday!

Reactions: Like 13 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (5/10/21)

Extra special Birthday wishes to @ddk1979
Hope you had an Amazing day and best wishes for years to come.
Happy Birthday.

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru (6/10/21)

Happy Birthday @EckoTrinity @Moey_Ismail @Ryan Evans @takatatak and @toby. I hope you all have an awesome day!

​

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/10/21)

Happy Birthday
@EckoTrinity 
@Moey_Ismail 
@Ryan Evans 
@takatatak 
@toby 



May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Timwis (6/10/21)

Happy Birthday!

@EckoTrinity 
@Moey_Ismail 
@Ryan Evans 
@takatatak 
@toby

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## SAVaper (6/10/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@EckoTrinity 
@Moey_Ismail 
@Ryan Evans 
@takatatak 
@toby


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## vicTor (6/10/21)

happy birthday

@EckoTrinity
@Moey_Ismail
@Ryan Evans
@takatatak
@toby

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (6/10/21)

Good morning and a very happy birthday 
@EckoTrinity 
@Moey_Ismail 
@Ryan Evans 
@takatatak 
@toby 
have a great day ahead guys , take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ARYANTO (6/10/21)

Happy Birthday to:
@EckoTrinity
@Moey_Ismail
@Ryan Evans
@takatatak
@toby

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (6/10/21)

Happy Birthday

@EckoTrinity
@Moey_Ismail
@Ryan Evans
@takatatak
@toby

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (6/10/21)

Happy Birthday!!!

@EckoTrinity
@Moey_Ismail
@Ryan Evans
@takatatak
@toby 

Have an Awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## THE REAPER (6/10/21)

Happy Birthday
@EckoTrinity
@Moey_Ismail
@Ryan Evans
@takatatak
@toby
Have a great day everyone.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## AKS (6/10/21)

Happy birthday to you @EckoTrinity
@Moey_Ismail,@Ryan Evans,@takatatak
& @toby
Have a great day.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ddk1979 (6/10/21)

@EckoTrinity
@Moey_Ismail
@Ryan Evans
@takatatak
@toby
Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Mzr (6/10/21)

Happy birthday to you 
@EckoTrinity
@Moey_Ismail
@Ryan Evans
@takatatak
@toby
May you all have a awesome day celebrating and even better year ahead

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Resistance (6/10/21)

@EckoTrinity
@Moey_Ismail
@Ryan Evans
@takatatak
@toby

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Grand Guru (7/10/21)

Happy Birthday @Is’haaq7 @Tinus_Taljaard and @hyphen. I hope you have a wonderful day!

​

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/10/21)

Happy Birthday
@Is’haaq7 
@Tinus_Taljaard 
@hyphen 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## SAVaper (7/10/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Is’haaq7 
@Tinus_Taljaard 
@hyphen


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## vicTor (7/10/21)

happy birthday

@Is’haaq7
@Tinus_Taljaard
@hyphen

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Timwis (7/10/21)

Happy Birthday!

@Is’haaq7 
@Tinus_Taljaard 
@hyphen

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (7/10/21)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@Is’haaq7 
@Tinus_Taljaard 
@hyphen
have an awesome day ahead, take care enjoy and many happy returns.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (7/10/21)

Happy Birthday

@Is’haaq7
@Tinus_Taljaard
@hyphen

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## AKS (7/10/21)

Have a happy birthday @Is’haaq7
@Tinus_Taljaard & @hyphen

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Resistance (7/10/21)

@Is’haaq7
@Tinus_Taljaard
@hyphen

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## THE REAPER (7/10/21)

Happy Birthday
@Is’haaq7
@Tinus_Taljaard
@hyphen
Have a awesome day everyone.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (7/10/21)

Happy Birthday!!!

@Is’haaq7
@Tinus_Taljaard
@hyphen

Have an awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Mzr (7/10/21)

Happy birthday to you
@Is'haaq7 
@Tinus_Taljaard
@hyphen
May you all have a awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ARYANTO (7/10/21)

Happy Birthday
@Is’haaq7
@Tinus_Taljaard
@hyphen

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ddk1979 (7/10/21)

@Is’haaq7
@Tinus_Taljaard
@hyphen
Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Grand Guru (8/10/21)

Happy Birthday @Random264 @Bishop961 and @frederikvsf. I hope you have an amazing day!

​

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Timwis (8/10/21)

Happy Birthday!

@Random264 
@Bishop961 
@frederikvsf

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## SAVaper (8/10/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Random264 
@Bishop961 
@frederikvsf


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## vicTor (8/10/21)

happy birthday

@Random264
@Bishop961
@frederikvsf

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/10/21)

Happy Birthday
@Random264
@Bishop961
@frederikvsf

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (8/10/21)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@Random264 
@Bishop961 
@frederikvsf
Have a fantastic day ahead, take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (8/10/21)

Happy Birthday

@Random264
@Bishop961
@frederikvsf

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## THE REAPER (8/10/21)

Happy Birthday
@Random264
@Bishop961
@frederikvsf
Have a awesome day and weekend everyone.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## AKS (8/10/21)

Happy birthday to you @Random264
@Bishop961 & @frederikvsf
Have a great weekend.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (8/10/21)

Happy Birthday!!!

@Random264
@Bishop961
@frederikvsf 

Have an Awesome Day!!!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ddk1979 (8/10/21)

@Random264
@Bishop961
@frederikvsf
Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Mzr (8/10/21)

Happy birthday to you 
@Random264
@Bishop961
@frederikvsf
May you all have a awesome day celebrating into the weekend

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Resistance (8/10/21)

@Random264
@Bishop961
@frederikvsf

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Random264 (8/10/21)

Thanks so much guys. Happy birthday @Bishop961 
@frederikvsf

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 9


----------



## Grand Guru (9/10/21)

Happy Birthday @Trevz88 and @Conroy. Enjoy your special day!

​

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Timwis (9/10/21)

Happy Birthday!

@Trevz88 
@Conroy

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (9/10/21)

Happy Birthday

@Trevz88
@Conroy

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/10/21)

Happy Birthday
@Trevz88
@Conroy



May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## SAVaper (9/10/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Trevz88 
@Conroy


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (9/10/21)

A happy birthday 
@Trevz88 
@Conroy 
Have an amazing day ahead guys , take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## AKS (9/10/21)

Have a happy birthday and a great weekend @Trevz88 & @Conroy

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## vicTor (9/10/21)

happy birthday

@Trevz88 
@Conroy

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## THE REAPER (9/10/21)

Happy Birthday
@Trevz88
@Conroy
Have a great day everyone, keep those clouds flavorfull.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ddk1979 (9/10/21)

@Trevz88
@Conroy
Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Mzr (9/10/21)

Happy birthday to you 
@Trevz88
@Conroy
Wishing you both an awesome day further

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ARYANTO (9/10/21)

Happy belated birthday to
@Random264
@Bishop961
@frederikvsf

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ARYANTO (9/10/21)

Happy Birthday
@Trevz88
@Conroy

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (9/10/21)

Happy Birthday!!!

@Trevz88
@Conroy

Have an awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Resistance (9/10/21)

@Trevz88
@Conroy

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Grand Guru (10/10/21)

Happy Birthday @Befo5 @Zack Damon and @SmokelessFire. I hope you have an awesome day!

​

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Timwis (10/10/21)

Happy Birthday!

@Befo5 
@Zack Damon 
@SmokelessFire

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## SAVaper (10/10/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Befo5 
@Zack Damon 
@SmokelessFire


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/10/21)

Happy Birthday
@Befo5
@Zack Damon
@SmokelessFire

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (10/10/21)

Happy Birthday!!!

@Befo5
@Zack Damon
@SmokelessFire

Have an awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (10/10/21)

Happy Birthday

@Befo5
@Zack Damon
@SmokelessFire

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## vicTor (10/10/21)

happy birthday

@Befo5
@Zack Damon
@SmokelessFire

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## AKS (10/10/21)

Happy birthday to you @Befo5
@Zack Damon & @SmokelessFire
Have an easy Sunday.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (10/10/21)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@Befo5 
@Zack Damon 
@SmokelessFire
take care and have an awesome day ahead guys , many happy returns

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## ARYANTO (10/10/21)

Happy Birthday
@Befo5
@Zack Damon
@SmokelessFire

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## THE REAPER (10/10/21)

Happy Birthday
@Befo5
@Zack Damon
@SmokelessFire
Have a super day everyone.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## ddk1979 (10/10/21)

@Befo5
@Zack Damon
@SmokelessFire
Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Mzr (10/10/21)

Happy birthday to you 
@Befo5
@Zack Damon
@SmokelessFire
May you all have a awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Resistance (10/10/21)

@Befo5
@Zack Damon
@SmokelessFire

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Grand Guru (11/10/21)

Happy Birthday @Darth Vaper @KrayFish404 @Random_Sheep and @Veblen. I hope you have an amazing day!

​

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Resistance (11/10/21)

@Darth Vaper 
@KrayFish404 
@Random_Sheep 
@Veblen.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Timwis (11/10/21)

Happy Birthday!

@Darth Vaper 
@KrayFish404 
@Random_Sheep 
@Veblen

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## SAVaper (11/10/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Darth Vaper 
@KrayFish404 
@Random_Sheep 
@Veblen


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/10/21)

Happy Birthday
@Darth Vaper
@KrayFish404
@Random_Sheep
@Veblen

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (11/10/21)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@Darth Vaper 
@KrayFish404 
@Random_Sheep 
@Veblen. 
have an awesome day ahead guys take care enjoy , and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## vicTor (11/10/21)

happy birthday

@Darth Vaper
@KrayFish404
@Random_Sheep
@Veblen

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (11/10/21)

Happy Birthday

@Darth Vaper
@KrayFish404
@Random_Sheep
@Veblen

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Random_Sheep (11/10/21)

Thanks for the wishes everyone! 

Sent from my SM-G991B using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 12


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (11/10/21)

Happy Birthday!!!

@Darth Vaper
@KrayFish404
@Random_Sheep
@Veblen 

Have an Awesome Day!!!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## THE REAPER (11/10/21)

Happy Birthday
@Darth Vaper
@KrayFish404
@Random_Sheep
@Veblen
Have a great day everyone.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Stranger (11/10/21)

Many happy returns for all the weekend birthdays

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Stranger (11/10/21)

@Darth Vaper
@KrayFish404
@Random_Sheep
@Veblen



Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## AKS (11/10/21)

Happy birthday to you @Darth Vaper
@KrayFish404 , @Random_Sheep &
@Veblen
Have a great week.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Mzr (11/10/21)

Happy birthday to you 
@Darth Vaper
@KrayFish404
@Random_Sheep
@Veblen
May you all have a awesome day celebrating and even better year ahead

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## ddk1979 (11/10/21)

@Darth Vaper
@KrayFish404
@Random_Sheep
@Veblen
Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ARYANTO (11/10/21)

Happy Birthday
@Darth Vaper
@KrayFish404
@Random_Sheep
@Veblen

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Grand Guru (12/10/21)

Happy Birthday @StompieZA and many happy returns!

​

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (12/10/21)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@StompieZA 
Have a day as awesome as you are , take care , enjoy and many happy returns of the day .

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/10/21)

Happy Birthday
@StompieZA 

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## vicTor (12/10/21)

happy birthday

@StompieZA

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## SAVaper (12/10/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@StompieZA 

Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Timwis (12/10/21)

Happy Birthday!

@StompieZA

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (12/10/21)

Happy Birthday @StompieZA

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Hooked (12/10/21)

Happy Birthday @StompieZA!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (12/10/21)

Happy Birthday!!!

@StompieZA 

Hope you have an epic day today!!!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## AKS (12/10/21)

Happy birthday to you @StompieZA 
Have a fantastic day.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Mzr (12/10/21)

Happy birthday to you @StompieZA may you have an awesome day celebrating and even better year ahead

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Stranger (12/10/21)

@StompieZA

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## THE REAPER (12/10/21)

Happy Birthday
@StompieZA
Have a awesome day everyone.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ivc_mixer (12/10/21)

Happy happy b'day @StompieZA !!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ARYANTO (12/10/21)

happy birthday
@StompieZA

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Skillie@23 (12/10/21)

Happy Birthday @StompieZA

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ddk1979 (12/10/21)

@StompieZA
Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Resistance (12/10/21)

@StompieZA

many blessings to you!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Silver (12/10/21)

Happy birthday @StompieZA !
Hope you had a lovely day today!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Grand Guru (13/10/21)

Happy Birthday @Grumpypixel and many happy returns!

​

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/10/21)

Happy Birthday
@Grumpypixel 

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## SAVaper (13/10/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Grumpypixel 

Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## vicTor (13/10/21)

happy birthday

@Grumpypixel

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (13/10/21)

A happy birthday 
@Grumpypixel 
Have an awesome day ahead, take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ARYANTO (13/10/21)

Happy birthday
@Grumpypixel

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (13/10/21)

Happy Birthday @Grumpypixel

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (13/10/21)

Happy Birthday!!!

@Grumpypixel 

Have an Epic Day!!!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## THE REAPER (13/10/21)

Happy Birthday 
@Grumpypixel
Have a great day everyone with loads of clouds and flavours.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## AKS (13/10/21)

Happy birthday @Grumpypixel 
Have a great day.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Mzr (13/10/21)

Happy birthday to you @Grumpypixel have an awesome day further

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Stranger (13/10/21)

@Grumpypixel

Many happy returns.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## ddk1979 (13/10/21)

@Grumpypixel
Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Resistance (13/10/21)

@Grumpypixel

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Grand Guru (14/10/21)

Happy Birthday @Baj & @Bearshare. I hope you have an awesome day!

​

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Mzr (14/10/21)

Happy birthday to you 
@Baj and @Bearshare may you both have an awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Timwis (14/10/21)

Happy Birthday!

@Grumpypixel

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Timwis (14/10/21)

Happy Birthday!

@Baj 
@Bearshare

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (14/10/21)

A very good morning and a happy birthday 
@Bearshare 
@Baj 
Have an awesome day ahead guys , take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/10/21)

Happy Birthday
@Baj 
@Bearshare 

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## SAVaper (14/10/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Baj 
@Bearshare


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## vicTor (14/10/21)

happy birthday

@Baj
@Bearshare

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ARYANTO (14/10/21)

Happy Birthday to...
@Baj
@Bearshare

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (14/10/21)

Happy Birthday

@Baj
@Bearshare

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## THE REAPER (14/10/21)

Happy Birthday
@Baj
@Bearshare
Have a great day everyone.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## AKS (14/10/21)

Happy birthday to you @Baj & @Bearshare

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (14/10/21)

Happy Birthday!!!

@Baj
@Bearshare 

Have an awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Stranger (14/10/21)

@Baj
@Bearshare

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Resistance (14/10/21)

@Baj
@Bearshare

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## ddk1979 (14/10/21)

@Baj
@Bearshare
Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Grand Guru (15/10/21)

No birthdays today.

​

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Timwis (15/10/21)



Reactions: Like 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/10/21)



Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (15/10/21)



Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (15/10/21)

Good morning fellow vape family, I trust everyone is all good… have a fantastic Friday take care be safe and enjoy your day.

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## THE REAPER (15/10/21)

The best day to have a birthday and nada none niks so have a great day everyone.

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (15/10/21)

Happy Friday Everybody!!!

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (15/10/21)



Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (15/10/21)

Have a good afternoon everyone and happy birthday to those we missed

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Grand Guru (16/10/21)

No birthdays today.

​

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (16/10/21)

Have a great weekend everybody!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## ARYANTO (16/10/21)

Let's celebrate life then , 

kiss the wife 
wash the kids 
wash the car 
go get meat 
braai said meat
open a few snap caps 
make noise
eat meat 
watch some telly 

sleep...

repeat .
HAVE A HAPPY DAY !

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/10/21)



Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (16/10/21)

No birthdays today ???? 
Good morning everyone, wishing everyone a fantabulous weekend ahead take care be safe and enjoy guys

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (16/10/21)



Reactions: Like 8 | Funny 2


----------



## Grand Guru (17/10/21)

Happy Birthday @Zaffer @haruspex and @muller.s. I hope you have a wonderful day!

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (17/10/21)

Happy Birthday
@Zaffer
@haruspex
and @muller.s
Enjoy

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/10/21)

Happy Birthday
@Zaffer 
@haruspex 
@muller.s 



May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (17/10/21)

happy birthday

@Zaffer 
@haruspex 
@muller.s

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (17/10/21)

Happy birthday 
@Zaffer
@haruspex
@muller.s 
Have a super Sunday and a great day ahead, take care and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## AKS (17/10/21)

Happy birthday to you @Zaffer 
@haruspex & @muller.s
Have a great day

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (17/10/21)

Happy Birthday

@Zaffer
@haruspex
@muller.s

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (17/10/21)

@Zaffer
@haruspex
@muller.s

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (17/10/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Zaffer 
@haruspex 
@muller.s


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (17/10/21)

@Zaffer
@haruspex
@muller.s
Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## THE REAPER (17/10/21)

Happy Birthday
@Zaffer
@haruspex
@muller.s
Hope you all had a great day.

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (17/10/21)

Happy Birthday!

@Zaffer 
@haruspex 
@muller.s

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (18/10/21)

Happy Birthday @BigMeow and many happy returns!

​

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Mzr (18/10/21)

Happy birthday to you @BigMeow may have an awesome day further celebrating and happy belated birthday to 
@Zaffer
@haruspex
@muller.s hope you all had a lekker day

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Timwis (18/10/21)

Happy Birthday!

@BigMeow

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## SAVaper (18/10/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@BigMeow


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## vicTor (18/10/21)

happy birthday

@BigMeow

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (18/10/21)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@BigMeow 
Have an awesome day ahead, take care and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/10/21)

Happy Birthday
@BigMeow 

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## THE REAPER (18/10/21)

Happy Birthday
@BigMeow
Hope everyone has a good start to the week have a great day.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (18/10/21)

Happy Birthday to....

Nobody on Saturday....

@Zaffer
@haruspex
@muller.s 
On Sunday

and @BigMeow today!!!!

hope all your days were and are spectacular!!!

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (18/10/21)

Happy Birthday @BigMeow

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Stranger (18/10/21)

Many happy returns for the weekend birthdays

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Stranger (18/10/21)

@BigMeow

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## AKS (18/10/21)

Happy birthday to you @BigMeow 
Have a great day.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ARYANTO (18/10/21)

Happy birthday to:
@BigMeow

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ddk1979 (18/10/21)

@BigMeow
Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Grand Guru (19/10/21)

Happy Birthday @moonunit @sneakydino @P1AY3R and @Rusty. I hope you have an amazing day!

​

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Timwis (19/10/21)

Happy Birthday!

@moonunit 
@sneakydino 
@P1AY3R 
@Rusty

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/10/21)

Happy Birthday
@moonunit 
@sneakydino 
@P1AY3R 
@Rusty 



May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (19/10/21)

Happy Birthday

@moonunit
@sneakydino
@P1AY3R
@Rusty

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## SAVaper (19/10/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@moonunit 
@sneakydino 
@P1AY3R 
@Rusty


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## vicTor (19/10/21)

happy birthday

@moonunit
@sneakydino
@P1AY3R
@Rusty

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## THE REAPER (19/10/21)

Happy Birthday
@moonunit
@sneakydino
@P1AY3R
@Rusty
Have a good day everyone.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (19/10/21)

A happy birthday 
@moonunit 
@sneakydino 
@P1AY3R 
@Rusty 
have an amazing day ahead guys , take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ARYANTO (19/10/21)

Happy Birthday [a short story]

@sneakydino was sitting on his @moonunit , admiring the sunset over the @Rusty horizon of the strange planet ,he already booked a double cubicle at the @P1AY3R interstellar hotel for later tonight ,it was going to be an interesting birthday ...
the end .

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (19/10/21)

Happy Birthday!!!

@moonunit
@sneakydino
@P1AY3R
@Rusty

Have an awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## AKS (19/10/21)

Happy birthday to you @moonunit
@sneakydino @P1AY3R & @Rusty
Have a great day.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Mzr (19/10/21)

Happy birthday to you 
@moonunit
@sneakydino
@P1AY3R
@Rusty
May you all have an awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Stranger (19/10/21)

@moonunit
@sneakydino
@P1AY3R
@Rusty
Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## ddk1979 (19/10/21)

@moonunit
@sneakydino
@P1AY3R
@Rusty
Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Resistance (19/10/21)

@BigMeow

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Resistance (19/10/21)

@moonunit
@sneakydino
@P1AY3R
@Rusty

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Grand Guru (20/10/21)

Happy Birthday @Humbolt and many happy returns!

Special birthday wishes to @AKS for a blessed day and a year ahead filled with joy and happiness!


​

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (20/10/21)

Happy Birthday @Humbolt!

And special birthday wishes to @AKS!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (20/10/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@AKS
@Humbolt


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/10/21)

Happy Birthday
@AKS 
@Humbolt 



May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (20/10/21)

happy birthday

@AKS
@Humbolt

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (20/10/21)

Happy Birthday

@AKS
@Humbolt

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (20/10/21)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@Humbolt 
Take care enjoy your day and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (20/10/21)

A very special happy birthday shout out @AKS 
May you have an amazing day ahead , take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (20/10/21)

Happy birthday @AKS and @Humbolt!

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (20/10/21)

Happeeeee Biffffday!!!

@AKS 
@Humbolt 

May you grow so old that your birth certificate expires!

Reactions: Like 11 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (20/10/21)

Happy Birthday to :
@AKS -have a good one !
@Humbolt

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## AKS (20/10/21)

Happy birthday to you @Humbolt ,have a fantastic day.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## AKS (20/10/21)

Thank you for all the wishes,appreciated.
And thanks for being such a lekker bunch on this great forum.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## Mzr (20/10/21)

Happy birthday to you 
@AKS
@Humbolt
May you all have a awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (20/10/21)

@AKS
@Humbolt

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## THE REAPER (20/10/21)

Happy Birthday
@AKS
@Humbolt
Have a great day everyone.

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (20/10/21)

@AKS - special birthday wishes to you
@Humbolt
Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (20/10/21)

@AKS 
@Humbolt
Have a super day guy's. Extra candles to both of you!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (21/10/21)

Happy Birthday @Moerse Rooikat @takes and @Seanpta. I hope you have a wonderful day!

​

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Timwis (21/10/21)

Happy Birthday!

@Moerse Rooikat
@takes 
@Seanpta

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/10/21)

Happy Birthday
@Moerse Rooikat 
@takes 
@Seanpta 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## SAVaper (21/10/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Moerse Rooikat
@takes 
@Seanpta


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## vicTor (21/10/21)

happy birthday

@Moerse Rooikat
@takes
@Seanpta

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (21/10/21)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@Moerse Rooikat
@takes 
@Seanpta
have an amazing day ahead guys, take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (21/10/21)

Happy Birthday!!!

@Moerse Rooikat
@takes
@Seanpta 

Have an epic day ya'all!!!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## THE REAPER (21/10/21)

Happy Birthday
@Moerse Rooikat
@takes
@Seanpta
Have a great day everyone.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (21/10/21)

Happy Birthday

@Moerse Rooikat
@takes
@Seanpta

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ARYANTO (21/10/21)

Happy Birthday to :
@Moerse Rooikat 
@takes 
@Seanpta

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Hooked (21/10/21)

Happy birthday  @takes and @Seanpta

And special birthday wishes to @Moerse Rooikat!!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## AKS (21/10/21)

Happy birthday to you @Moerse Rooikat 
@takes & @Seanpta
Have a fantastic day.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ddk1979 (21/10/21)

@Moerse Rooikat
@takes
@Seanpta
Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Stranger (21/10/21)

@Moerse Rooikat
@takes
@Seanpta

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Mzr (21/10/21)

Happy birthday to you 
@Moerse Rooikat
@takes
@Seanpta
Hope you all have a lekker day further celebrating

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Resistance (21/10/21)

@Moerse Rooikat
@takes
@Seanpta

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Grand Guru (22/10/21)

Happy Birthday @emelybrown @jrvanrooy22 @Ryan69 @TheBadMadMan and @veecee. Enjoy your special day!

​

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Timwis (22/10/21)

Happy Birthday!

@emelybrown 
@jrvanrooy22 
@Ryan69 
@TheBadMadMan 
@veecee

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## vicTor (22/10/21)

happy birthday

@emelybrown
@jrvanrooy22
@Ryan69
@TheBadMadMan
@veecee

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (22/10/21)

Good morning and a very happy birthday 
@emelybrown 
@jrvanrooy22 
@Ryan69 
@TheBadMadMan 
@veecee
have a fantabulous day ahead guys, this means party into the weekend… take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/10/21)

Happy Birthday
@emelybrown
@jrvanrooy22
@Ryan69
@TheBadMadMan
@veecee



May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## ARYANTO (22/10/21)

Happy Birthday to
@emelybrown
@jrvanrooy22
@Ryan69
@TheBadMadMan
@veecee

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## SAVaper (22/10/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@emelybrown 
@jrvanrooy22 
@Ryan69 
@TheBadMadMan 
@veecee


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## THE REAPER (22/10/21)

Happy Birthday
@emelybrown
@jrvanrooy22
@Ryan69
@TheBadMadMan
@veecee
Hope everyone has an awesome Friday.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Ryan69 (22/10/21)

Thanks to all out there for the birthday wishes
52 years old not feeling old at all

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 8


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (22/10/21)

Happy Birthday

@emelybrown
@jrvanrooy22
@Ryan69
@TheBadMadMan
@veecee

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## AKS (22/10/21)

Happy birthday to you @emelybrown 
@jrvanrooy22 , @Ryan69 , @TheBadMadMan & @veecee
Have a wonderful weekend ahead.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (22/10/21)

Happy Birthday!!!

@emelybrown
@jrvanrooy22
@Ryan69
@TheBadMadMan
@veecee 

Have an awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Mzr (22/10/21)

Happy birthday to @emelybrown, @jrvanrooy22, @Ryan69, @TheBadMadMan, and @veecee
May you all have a awesome day celebrating further

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Stranger (22/10/21)

@emelybrown
@jrvanrooy22
@Ryan69
@TheBadMadMan
@veecee

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## ddk1979 (22/10/21)

@emelybrown
@jrvanrooy22
@Ryan69
@TheBadMadMan
@veecee
Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Grand Guru (23/10/21)

Happy Birthday @00Mp03n and many happy returns!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## AKS (23/10/21)

Happy birthday to you @00Mp03n 
Have a great weekend.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Mzr (23/10/21)

Happy birthday to you @00Mp03n have a awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Timwis (23/10/21)

Happy Birthday!

@00Mp03n

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/10/21)

Happy Birthday
@00Mp03n 

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (23/10/21)

Happy Birthday @00Mp03n

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## vicTor (23/10/21)

happy birthday

@00Mp03n

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (23/10/21)

Good morning and a very happy birthday 
@00Mp03n 
Have an awesome day ahead , take care enjoy and many happy returns.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## SAVaper (23/10/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@00Mp03n 

Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Resistance (23/10/21)

@emelybrown
@jrvanrooy22
@Ryan69
@TheBadMadMan
@veecee

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Resistance (23/10/21)

@00Mp03n

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ARYANTO (23/10/21)

Happy birthday to
@00Mp03n

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ddk1979 (23/10/21)

@00Mp03n
Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Grand Guru (24/10/21)

Happy Birthday @haCid. Enjoy your special day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Timwis (24/10/21)

Happy Birthday!

@haCid

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/10/21)

Happy Birthday
@haCid 

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (24/10/21)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@haCid 
Have a super duper day ahead , with lots of food and gift , and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## SAVaper (24/10/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@haCid 

Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ARYANTO (24/10/21)

Happy birthday to
@haCid
Enjoy!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## vicTor (24/10/21)

happy birthday 

@haCid

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (24/10/21)

Happy Birthday @haCid.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## ddk1979 (24/10/21)

@haCid
Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## AKS (24/10/21)

Happy birthday to you @haCid
Have a wonderful day.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Mzr (24/10/21)

Happy birthday to you @haCid wishing an awesome day further

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Resistance (24/10/21)

@haCid

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Grand Guru (25/10/21)

Happy Birthday @JordanEpic @BUSDRIVER and @Salamander. I hope you have an awesome day!

​

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## SAVaper (25/10/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@JordanEpic
@BUSDRIVER
@Salamander


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## vicTor (25/10/21)

happy birthday

@JordanEpic
@BUSDRIVER
@Salamander

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (25/10/21)

Good morning and a very happy birthday 
@JordanEpic
@BUSDRIVER
@Salamander 
have an awesome day ahead and a great start to the new week, take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/10/21)

Happy Birthday
@JordanEpic
@BUSDRIVER
@Salamander

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Timwis (25/10/21)

Happy Birthday!

@JordanEpic 
@BUSDRIVER 
@Salamander

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## THE REAPER (25/10/21)

Happy Birthday
@JordanEpic
@BUSDRIVER
@Salamander
Have an great day everyone.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## THE REAPER (25/10/21)

And to the weekend guys that I missed
Happy Birthday
Saterday
@00Mp03n
Sunday
@haCid 
Hope you guys had an awesome day.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## AKS (25/10/21)

Happy birthday to you @JordanEpic
@BUSDRIVER & @Salamander
Have a great week ahead.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (25/10/21)

Happy Birthday

@JordanEpic
@BUSDRIVER
@Salamander

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (25/10/21)

Good morning and Happy Belated Birthday to:

@00Mp03n 
@haCid 

Sorry I missed it!!

And Happy Birthday to todays celebrators!!

@JordanEpic
@BUSDRIVER
@Salamander 

Have an Awesome Day!!!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## ddk1979 (25/10/21)

@JordanEpic
@BUSDRIVER
@Salamander
Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Stranger (25/10/21)

Many happy returns all the weekend birthdays

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Stranger (25/10/21)

@JordanEpic
@BUSDRIVER
@Salamander

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Mzr (25/10/21)

Happy birthday to you 
@JordanEpic
@BUSDRIVER
@Salamander
Wishing you all the best and may your day be filled with celebrations

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ARYANTO (25/10/21)

Happy Birthday
@JordanEpic
@BUSDRIVER
@Salamander

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Grand Guru (26/10/21)

Happy Birthday @LeislB and many happy returns!

​

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (26/10/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@LeislB 

Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/10/21)

Happy Birthday
@LeislB

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (26/10/21)

happy birthday

@LeislB

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## THE REAPER (26/10/21)

Happy Birthday
@LeislB
Hope everyone has an awesome day.

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (26/10/21)

A very happy birthday 
@LeislB 
Have an awesome day ahead, take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (26/10/21)

Happy Birthday @LeislB

Have a great day!!!

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (26/10/21)

Happy Birthday!!!

@LeislB

Have an awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (26/10/21)

Happy birthday @LeislB ! May there be many more to come!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## AKS (26/10/21)

Veels geluk & happy birthday to you @LeislB . Have a fantastic day.

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mzr (26/10/21)

Happy birthday to you @LeislB
May you have an awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (26/10/21)

To the forum member who has the same name as my sister apart from the e and i the opposite way round, Happy Birthday!!!

@LeislB

Reactions: Like 12 | Funny 1


----------



## Stranger (26/10/21)

@LeislB

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## ddk1979 (26/10/21)

@LeislB
Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ARYANTO (26/10/21)

Happy birthday @LeislB , To one of the few roses between the kakiebos here - hope you had a great day , many more !!!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (26/10/21)

@JordanEpic
@BUSDRIVER
@Salamander

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Resistance (26/10/21)

@LeislB

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## LeislB (26/10/21)

Thank you all so much for your awesome wishes. It's been a great day, work was a bit inconvenient but good none the less

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 6


----------



## Grand Guru (27/10/21)

Happy Birthday @Zaidieboi @TahirM and @momoe. Enjoy your special day guys!

​

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (27/10/21)

Happy Birthday!

@Zaidieboi 
@TahirM 
@momoe

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## SAVaper (27/10/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Zaidieboi 
@TahirM 
@momoe


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/10/21)

Happy Birthday
@Zaidieboi
@TahirM
@momoe



May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## vicTor (27/10/21)

happy birthday

@Zaidieboi
@TahirM
@momoe

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## THE REAPER (27/10/21)

Happy Birthday
@Zaidieboi
@TahirM
@momoe
Have a great day everyone.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (27/10/21)

Happy Birthday

@Zaidieboi
@TahirM
@momoe

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (27/10/21)

Happy Birthday!!!

@Zaidieboi
@TahirM
@momoe 

Have an awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## AKS (27/10/21)

Happy birthday to you @Zaidieboi 
@TahirM & @momoe
Have a fantastic day.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Mzr (27/10/21)

Happy birthday to you 
@Zaidieboi
@TahirM
@momoe
May you all habe am awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Stranger (27/10/21)

@Zaidieboi
@TahirM
@momoe

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## ddk1979 (27/10/21)

@Zaidieboi
@TahirM
@momoe
Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (27/10/21)

Happy birthday 
@Zaidieboi
@TahirM
@momoe
I hope you guys had an awesome day and may you have an epic afternoon, take care many happy returns

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Resistance (27/10/21)

@Zaidieboi
@TahirM
@momoe

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Grand Guru (28/10/21)

Happy Birthday @codemonkey and many happy returns!

​

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Timwis (28/10/21)

Happy Birthday!

@codemonkey

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## vicTor (28/10/21)

happy birthday

@codemonkey

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (28/10/21)

Happy Birthday @codemonkey

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## SAVaper (28/10/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@codemonkey 

Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/10/21)

Happy Birthday
@codemonkey



May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (28/10/21)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@codemonkey 
Have an awesome day ahead, take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## THE REAPER (28/10/21)

Happy Birthday
@codemonkey
Have a awesome day everyone.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (28/10/21)

Happy Birthday!!!

@codemonkey 

Have an Epic Birthday!!!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## AKS (28/10/21)

Happy birthday to you @codemonkey 
Have a great day.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Mzr (28/10/21)

Happy birthday to you @codemonkey

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ddk1979 (28/10/21)

@codemonkey
Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Morix (28/10/21)

@vaalboy laat dit juig!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Resistance (28/10/21)

@codemonkey
@vaalboy

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Grand Guru (29/10/21)

No birthdays today.

​

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/10/21)



Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## THE REAPER (29/10/21)

Good morning everyone its Friday long weekend so have a great day and hope everyone enjoys it.

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 2


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (29/10/21)

Good morning everyone, I hope everyone is all good and well … have an awesome day ahead and a fantabulous long weekend … take care and be safe out there

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 2


----------



## Timwis (29/10/21)



Reactions: Like 9


----------



## ARYANTO (29/10/21)

Happy belated birthday to those I missed the last few days , hope it was fun !
Happy weekend to the rest of you .

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (29/10/21)

Happy Friday Everybody and enjoy your weekend!!!

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Resistance (29/10/21)

Happy weekend guys. Happy birthday to the ones we missed.

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (30/10/21)

Happy Birthday @Kaosfury. I hope you have a wonderful day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Timwis (30/10/21)

Happy Birthday!

@Kaosfury

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/10/21)

Happy Birthday
@Kaosfury 

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## SAVaper (30/10/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Kaosfury 

Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Resistance (30/10/21)

@Kaosfury

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## vicTor (30/10/21)

happy birthday

@Kaosfury

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (30/10/21)

A happy birthday 
@Kaosfury 
Have a great day ahead, take care and enjoy… many happy returns

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ARYANTO (30/10/21)

Happy Birthday 
@Kaosfury
Enjoy it.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (30/10/21)

Happy Birthday @Kaosfury

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## AKS (30/10/21)

Happy birthday to you @Kaosfury 
Have grade A day okay.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Mzr (30/10/21)

Happy birthday to you @Kaosfury have an awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## THE REAPER (30/10/21)

Happy Birthday
@Kaosfury
Have a great day everyone.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ddk1979 (30/10/21)

@Kaosfury
Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (30/10/21)

Happy Birthday!!!

@Kaosfury 

Have an awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Grand Guru (31/10/21)

Happy Birthday @BurnerRSA and @Friep. I hope you have an amazing day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Timwis (31/10/21)

Happy Birthday!

@BurnerRSA 
@Friep

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Resistance (31/10/21)

@BurnerRSA
@Friep

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## SAVaper (31/10/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@BurnerRSA 
@Friep

Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (31/10/21)

Happy Birthday
@BurnerRSA
@Friep



May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (31/10/21)

Happy Birthday

@BurnerRSA
@Friep

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ARYANTO (31/10/21)

Happy Birthday

@BurnerRSA
@Friep

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## AKS (31/10/21)

Happy birthday to you @BurnerRSA &
@Friep .Have a great day.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (31/10/21)

Happy Birthday!!!

@BurnerRSA
@Friep 

Have an awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (31/10/21)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@BurnerRSA 
@Friep 
Have an awesome day ahead guys , take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ddk1979 (31/10/21)

@BurnerRSA
@Friep
Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## vicTor (31/10/21)

happy birthday

@Friep
@BurnerRSA

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Mzr (31/10/21)

Happy birthday to you 
@BurnerRSA
@Friep
May you both have a great day celebrating

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## THE REAPER (31/10/21)

Happy Birthday
@BurnerRSA
@Friep
Have a great day all.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Grand Guru (1/11/21)

No Birthdays today.

​

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/11/21)



Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (1/11/21)



Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (1/11/21)



Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (1/11/21)

Good morning Ecigssa family, I trust everyone is well , have a marvellous Monday and a great start to the new week, take care enjoy be safe and stay blessed.

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 2


----------



## ARYANTO (1/11/21)

No time for parties , go vote for your own party

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (1/11/21)

Good morning and have an epic day everybody!!!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Resistance (1/11/21)

Happy vote day.
Have a good day everyone!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Grand Guru (2/11/21)

Happy Birthday @Hoosain @Jakes1869 @kav33r and @Safz_b. I hope you have an awesome day!

​

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Timwis (2/11/21)

Happy Birthday!

@Hoosain 
@Jakes1869 
@kav33r 
@Safz_b

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/11/21)

Happy Birthday
@Hoosain
@Jakes1869
@kav33r
@Safz_b



May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## vicTor (2/11/21)

happy birthday

@Hoosain
@Jakes1869
@kav33r
@Safz_b

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## SAVaper (2/11/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Hoosain 
@Jakes1869 
@kav33r 
@Safz_b


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (2/11/21)

Happy Birthday
@Hoosain
@Jakes1869
@kav33r
@Safz_b

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (2/11/21)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@Hoosain 
@Jakes1869 
@kav33r 
@Safz_b
have an awesome day ahead, take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Mzr (2/11/21)

Happy birthday to you 
@Hoosain
@Jakes1869
@kav33r
@Safz_b
May you all have a awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## ddk1979 (2/11/21)

@Hoosain
@Jakes1869
@kav33r
@Safz_b
Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## THE REAPER (2/11/21)

Happy Birthday
@Hoosain
@Jakes1869
@kav33r
@Safz_b
Have a great day everyone.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (2/11/21)

Happy Birthday!!!!

@Hoosain
@Jakes1869
@kav33r
@Safz_b

Have an epic day!!!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Stranger (2/11/21)

Many happy long weekend returns

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## AKS (2/11/21)

Happy birthday to you @Hoosain
@Jakes1869 @kav33r & @Safz_b
Have a great week.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Resistance (2/11/21)

@Hoosain
@Jakes1869
@kav33r
@Safz_b

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Stranger (2/11/21)

@Hoosain
@Jakes1869
@kav33r
@Safz_b

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Hoosain (2/11/21)

Thanks everyone for the birthday wishes.

Sent from my SM-G998B using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 11


----------



## ARYANTO (2/11/21)

Happy birthday
@Jakes1869
@kav33r
@Safz_b

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Grand Guru (3/11/21)

Happy Birthday @SinnerG @Chrisp and our new member @Duri. I hope you all have an awesome day!

​

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/11/21)

Happy Birthday
@SinnerG 
@Chrisp 
@Duri 



May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (3/11/21)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@SinnerG 
@Chrisp 
@Duri 
have an awesome day ahead take care , enjoy and many happy returns guys

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## vicTor (3/11/21)

happy birthday

@SinnerG 
@Chrisp 
@Duri

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## SAVaper (3/11/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@SinnerG 
@Chrisp 
@Duri


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (3/11/21)

Happy Birthday

@SinnerG
@Chrisp
@Duri

Reactions: Like 12 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (3/11/21)

Happy Birthday @Chrisp and @Duri 

And special birthday wishes to @SinnerG! Have a good one!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (3/11/21)

Happy Birthday!!!

@SinnerG
@Chrisp
@Duri 

Have an awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## AKS (3/11/21)

Happy birthday to you @SinnerG
@Chrisp & @Duri
Have a great day.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ddk1979 (3/11/21)

@SinnerG
@Chrisp
@Duri
Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Timwis (3/11/21)

Happy Birthday!

@SinnerG 
@Chrisp 
@Duri

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ARYANTO (3/11/21)

G'morning and a happy birthday to
@SinnerG
@Chrisp
@Duri

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## THE REAPER (3/11/21)

Happy Birthday
@SinnerG
@Chrisp
@Duri
Have a great day everyone.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Mzr (3/11/21)

Happy birthday to you 
@SinnerG
@Chrisp
@Duri
May you all have a awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Stranger (3/11/21)

@SinnerG
@Chrisp
@Duri

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 8 | Funny 1


----------



## Safz_b (3/11/21)

Thanks for all the birthday wishes

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7


----------



## Resistance (3/11/21)

@SinnerG
@Chrisp
@Duri

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Grand Guru (4/11/21)

Happy Birthday @B_rad and many happy returns!

​

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## AKS (4/11/21)

Happy birthday to you @B_rad 
Have a fantastic day.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Timwis (4/11/21)

Happy Birthday!

@B_rad

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/11/21)

Happy Birthday
@B_rad

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## vicTor (4/11/21)

happy birthday

@B_rad

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## SAVaper (4/11/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@B_rad 

Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (4/11/21)

Happy Birthday

@B_rad

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (4/11/21)

Happy birthday 
@B_rad 
Have an awesome day ahead, take care enjoy and many happy returns… also a happy Diwali to everyone celebrating have an awesome one , just be mindful of animals.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ddk1979 (4/11/21)

@B_rad
Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (4/11/21)

Happy Birthday!!!

@B_rad 

Have an epic day!!!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## THE REAPER (4/11/21)

Happy Birthday 
@B_rad
Have a great day everyone.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Mzr (4/11/21)

Happy birthday to you @B_rad wishing you an awesome day further

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Stranger (4/11/21)

@B_rad

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## ARYANTO (4/11/21)

Happy birthday to you 
@B_rad

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Resistance (5/11/21)

@B_rad

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Grand Guru (5/11/21)

Happy Birthday @Morix and many happy returns!

​

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Timwis (5/11/21)

Happy Birthday!

@Morix

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/11/21)

Happy Birthday
@Morix 

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## vicTor (5/11/21)

happy birthday

@Morix

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## SAVaper (5/11/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Morix 

Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Resistance (5/11/21)

@Morix

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (5/11/21)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@Morix 
Have a fantastic day ahead , take care enjoy and many happy returns… party into the weekend

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (5/11/21)

Happy Birthday @Morix

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## THE REAPER (5/11/21)

Happy Birthday 
@Morix
It's Friday have an awesome day everyone.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (5/11/21)

Happy Birthday!!!

@Morix 

Have an awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## AKS (5/11/21)

Happy birthday to you @Morix 
Have a good weekend.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ddk1979 (5/11/21)

@Morix
Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Mzr (5/11/21)

Happy birthday to you @Morix wishing you an awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Stranger (5/11/21)

@Morix

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ARYANTO (5/11/21)

Happy Birthday @Morix

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Grand Guru (6/11/21)

Happy birthday @MoB16Zah and @Ryangriffon. I hope you have a wonderful day!

​

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Mzr (6/11/21)

Happy birthday to you 
@MoB16Zah
@Ryangriffon
May you both have a awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/11/21)

Happy Birthday 
@MoB16Zah
@Ryangriffon



May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## SAVaper (6/11/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@MoB16Zah
@Ryangriffon


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (6/11/21)

Happy Birthday, @MoB16Zah and @Ryangriffon.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Timwis (6/11/21)

Happy Birthday!

@MoB16Zah 
@Ryangriffon

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## vicTor (6/11/21)

happy birthday

@MoB16Zah
@Ryangriffon

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ARYANTO (6/11/21)

Happy Birthday 

@MoB16Zah
@Ryangriffon

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## AKS (6/11/21)

Happy birthday to you @MoB16Zah &
@Ryangriffon
Have a great weekend.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (6/11/21)

A happy birthday 
@MoB16Zah
@Ryangriffon
have an awesome day ahead guys , take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Resistance (6/11/21)

@MoB16Zah
@Ryangriffon

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ddk1979 (6/11/21)

@MoB16Zah
@Ryangriffon
Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## THE REAPER (6/11/21)

Happy Birthday
@MoB16Zah
@Ryangriffon
Have a great day everyone.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (6/11/21)

Happy Birthday!!!

@MoB16Zah
@Ryangriffon 

Have an awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Grand Guru (7/11/21)

Happy Birthday @ARI @gavin @Muchis @SarelD & @swisscheese. I hope you all enjoy your special day!


​

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Timwis (7/11/21)

Happy Birthday!

@ARI 
@gavin 
@Muchis 
@SarelD 
@swisscheese

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (7/11/21)

Happy Birthday

@ARI
@gavin
@Muchis
@SarelD
@swisscheese

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/11/21)

Happy Birthday
@ARI
@gavin
@Muchis
@SarelD
@swisscheese



May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## SAVaper (7/11/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@ARI 
@gavin 
@Muchis 
@SarelD 
@swisscheese


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## vicTor (7/11/21)

happy birthday

@ARI
@gavin
@Muchis
@SarelD
@swisscheese

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ARYANTO (7/11/21)

Happy Birthday!
@SarelD- Mr Leather boffin - have a super day !
@ARI
@gavin
@Muchis
@swisscheese
Enjoy it .

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (7/11/21)

Happy Birthday!!!

@ARI
@gavin
@Muchis
@SarelD
@swisscheese 

Have an awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Muchis (7/11/21)

Thank you lovely vapers and a very happy birthday to the rest as well...a day of legends 

Sent from my SM-G991B using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## Mzr (7/11/21)

Happy birthday to you 
@ARI
@gavin
@Muchis
@SarelD
@swisscheese
May you all have legendary birthday celebration

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (7/11/21)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@ARI 
@gavin 
@Muchis 
@SarelD 
@swisscheese
have a super duper day ahead, take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## AKS (7/11/21)

Happy birthday to you @ARI @gavin 
@Muchis @SarelD & @swisscheese
Have a fantastic day

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## THE REAPER (7/11/21)

Happy Birthday
@ARI
@gavin
@Muchis
@SarelD
@swisscheese
Have a great relaxing day everyone.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## ddk1979 (7/11/21)

@ARI
@gavin
@Muchis
@SarelD
@swisscheese
Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Resistance (7/11/21)

@ARI
@gavin
@Muchis
@SarelD
@swisscheese

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Grand Guru (8/11/21)

No birthdays today.

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 2


----------



## Timwis (8/11/21)

5 yesterday and none today, I am sorry but some of you guys are going to have to switch days!

Reactions: Like 9 | Funny 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (8/11/21)

No birthdays???? Good morning Ecigssa family, I trust everyone had an awesome weekend and here’s to an even more amazing week ahead, take care be safe and enjoy.

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/11/21)



Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (8/11/21)



Reactions: Like 10


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (8/11/21)

Happy Non Birthday everyone!!!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Stranger (8/11/21)

Many happy returns for all the weekend birthdays

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Stranger (8/11/21)

Seriaas ? Bram and Vlad on the same day ?

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (8/11/21)

Stranger said:


> Seriaas ? Bram and Vlad on the same day ?

Reactions: Like 8 | Funny 3


----------



## THE REAPER (8/11/21)

It's a lekker wet day not even my dog is bothered with birds eating her food lol. 
Have a great day everyone.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Resistance (8/11/21)

Hope you all had a great day sofar. Happy Monday!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Grand Guru (9/11/21)

Happy Birthday @HotRod19579 @Redman2u and many happy returns!

​

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## SAVaper (9/11/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@HotRod19579
@Redman2u

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## vicTor (9/11/21)

happy birthday

@HotRod19579 
@Redman2u

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/11/21)

Happy Birthday
@HotRod19579
@Redman2u

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (9/11/21)

Happy Birthday

@HotRod19579
@Redman2u

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (9/11/21)

Happy Birthday!!!

@HotRod19579
@Redman2u

Have an awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## AKS (9/11/21)

Happy birthday to you @HotRod19579 &
@Redman2u
Have a great day.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## THE REAPER (9/11/21)

Happy Birthday
@HotRod19579
@Redman2u
Have an awesome day everyone.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ARYANTO (9/11/21)

Happy Birthday
@HotRod19579
@Redman2u

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (9/11/21)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@Redman2u 
@HotRod19579 
Have an amazing day ahead guys , take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Stranger (9/11/21)

@HotRod19579
@Redman2u

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Timwis (9/11/21)

Happy Birthday!

@HotRod19579 
@Redman2u

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ddk1979 (9/11/21)

@HotRod19579
@Redman2u
Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Mzr (9/11/21)

Happy birthday to you 
@HotRod19579
@Redman2u
Have an awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Resistance (9/11/21)

@HotRod19579
@Redman2u

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Grand Guru (10/11/21)

No birthdays today.

​

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/11/21)



Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (10/11/21)



Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Timwis (10/11/21)



Reactions: Like 10


----------



## THE REAPER (10/11/21)

Have a great day everyone.

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (10/11/21)

Happy Wednesday everybody!!!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Stranger (10/11/21)

MY HERO

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Stranger (10/11/21)

My Hero

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Stranger (10/11/21)

NOT SO MUCH

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (10/11/21)

In history today :
1674 Dutch formally cede New Netherlands (New York) to the English
1871 Henry Morton Stanley encounters David Livingstone at Ujiji, near Lake Tanganyika in Central Africa, with the immortal words 'Dr Livingstone, I presume?'
1908 1st Gideon Bible put in a hotel room
1924 Dion O'Banion, leader of the North Side Gang is assassinated in his flower shop by members of Johnny Torrio's gang, sparking the bloody gang war of the 1920s in Chicago.
1940 Walt Disney begins serving as an informer for the Los Angeles office of the FBI; his job is to report back information on Hollywood subversives.



Walt Disney


1960 Uncensored version of D. H. Lawrence's "Lady Chatterley’s Lover" finally goes on sale in the UK after a jury finds publisher Penguin Books not guilty in an obscenity trial
1989 Germans begin demolishing the Berlin Wall

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Mzr (10/11/21)

Have an awesome day everyone

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (11/11/21)

Happy Birthday @CraigW @masoodkearns @MR_F @Twincam 16 and to @Rafique. I hope you all have an awesome day!

​

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 1


----------



## masoodkearns (11/11/21)

Grand Guru said:


> Happy Birthday @CraigW @masoodkearns @MR_F @Twincam 16 and to @Rafique. I hope you all have an awesome day!
> 
> View attachment 243707​


Thanks so much awesome much appreciated really thank you 

Sent from my Redmi Note 9 Pro using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/11/21)

Happy Birthday
@CraigW 
@masoodkearns 
@MR_F 
@Twincam 16 
@Rafique 



May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## vicTor (11/11/21)

happy birthday

@CraigW
@masoodkearns
@MR_F
@Twincam 16
@Rafique

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## SAVaper (11/11/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@CraigW 
@masoodkearns 
@MR_F 
@Twincam 16 
@Rafique

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (11/11/21)

Happy Birthday

@CraigW
@masoodkearns
@MR_F
@Twincam 16
@Rafique

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 1


----------



## THE REAPER (11/11/21)

Happy Birthday
@CraigW
@masoodkearns
@MR_F
@Twincam 16
@Rafique
Have a great day everyone.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (11/11/21)

Good morning and a very happy birthday 
@CraigW 
@masoodkearns 
@MR_F 
@Twincam 16 
@Rafique 
have an awesome day ahead guys , take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 13 | Winner 1


----------



## AKS (11/11/21)

Happy birthday to you @CraigW
@masoodkearns @MR_F @Twincam 16 &
@Rafique
Have a fantastic day.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (11/11/21)

Happy Birthday!!!

@CraigW
@masoodkearns
@MR_F
@Twincam 16
@Rafique 

Have an epic day!!!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Mzr (11/11/21)

Happy birthday to you 
@CraigW
@masoodkearns
@MR_F
@Twincam 16
@Rafique
Wishimg you all an awesome day further

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Stranger (11/11/21)

@CraigW
@masoodkearns
@MR_F
@Twincam 16
@Rafique

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Timwis (11/11/21)

Happy Birthday!

@CraigW 
@masoodkearns 
@MR_F 
@Twincam 16 
@Rafique

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ddk1979 (11/11/21)

@CraigW
@masoodkearns
@MR_F
@Twincam 16
@Rafique
Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## ARYANTO (11/11/21)

Happy birthday to :
@masoodkearns
@MR_F
@Twincam 16
@Rafique
@CraigW

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Resistance (11/11/21)

@masoodkearns
@MR_F
@Twincam 16
@Rafique
@CraigW

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Grand Guru (12/11/21)

Happy Birthday @Snakeza and many happy returns!

​

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/11/21)

Happy Birthday 
@Snakeza 

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Timwis (12/11/21)

Happy Birthday!

@Snakeza

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## vicTor (12/11/21)

happy birthday

@Snakeza

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## SAVaper (12/11/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Snakeza

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## THE REAPER (12/11/21)

Happy Birthday 
@Snakeza
Have a great day everyone.
Happy Friday!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ARYANTO (12/11/21)

Happy Birthday!
@Snakeza

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (12/11/21)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@Snakeza 
May you have an amazing day ahead, take care enjoy and many happy returns…. This means party into the weekend

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (12/11/21)

Happy Birthday!!

@Snakeza 

Have an awesome day!!

Reactions: Like 11 | Funny 3


----------



## AKS (12/11/21)

Happy birthday to you @Snakeza 
Have a wonderful day.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (12/11/21)

Happy Birthday @Snakeza

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Stranger (12/11/21)

@Snakeza

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## ddk1979 (12/11/21)

@Snakeza
Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Mzr (12/11/21)

Happy birthday to you @Snakeza
Have a great day celebrating

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Resistance (12/11/21)

@Snakeza

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Grand Guru (13/11/21)

Happy birthday @Astin and many happy returns!

​

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/11/21)

Happy Birthday
@Astin 

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## SAVaper (13/11/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Astin

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Timwis (13/11/21)

Happy Birthday!

@Astin

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## AKS (13/11/21)

Happy birthday to you @Astin & have a great weekend.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (13/11/21)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@Astin 
Have a great day ahead, take care enjoy and many happy returns.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (13/11/21)

Happy Birthday @Astin

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## THE REAPER (13/11/21)

Happy Birthday 
@Astin
Have a super day everyone we need them braai fotos.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## vicTor (13/11/21)

happy birthday

@Astin

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ddk1979 (13/11/21)

@Astin
Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## ARYANTO (13/11/21)

Happy Birthday!
@Astin

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Mzr (13/11/21)

Happy birthday to you @Astin
Have an awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (13/11/21)

Happy Birthday!!!

@Astin

Hope it was an awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Resistance (13/11/21)

@Astin

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Grand Guru (14/11/21)

Happy birthday buddy @Lucky 7 and @MobiWan. I hope you have a wonderful day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## WV2021 (14/11/21)

Good Moring Vaping Familiy hope all are keeping safe and warm.

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (14/11/21)

Happy Birthday!

@Lucky 7 
@MobiWan

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## WV2021 (14/11/21)

Happy birthday 
@Lucky 7
@MobiWan

May you have a blessed day and my you have many more.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (14/11/21)

Happy Birthday

@Lucky 7
@MobiWan

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/11/21)

Happy Birthday
@Lucky 7
@MobiWan

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ddk1979 (14/11/21)

@Lucky 7
@MobiWan
Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## AKS (14/11/21)

Happy birthday to you @Lucky 7 
& @MobiWan
Have a great Sunday.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (14/11/21)

A happy birthday 
@Lucky 7 
@MobiWan 
Have a super awesome day ahead , take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## SAVaper (14/11/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Lucky 7 
@MobiWan

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## THE REAPER (14/11/21)

Happy Birthday
@Lucky 7
@MobiWan
Have a great day all.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## vicTor (14/11/21)

happy birthday

@Lucky 7
@MobiWan

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## ARYANTO (14/11/21)

Happy birthday
@Lucky 7
@MobiWan

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Mzr (14/11/21)

Happy birthday to you @Lucky 7 and @MobiWan may you both have a awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Resistance (14/11/21)

@Lucky 7
@MobiWan

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (14/11/21)

Happy Birthday!!

@Lucky 7
@MobiWan 

Have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Grand Guru (15/11/21)

No birthdays today.

​

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (15/11/21)



Reactions: Like 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/11/21)



Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (15/11/21)



Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (15/11/21)

Good morning Ecigssa family, I trust everyone is all well and had a great weekend…. Have an awesome start to the new week, take care be safe and enjoy your day guys.

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (15/11/21)



Reactions: Like 9


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (15/11/21)

Good morning and happy birthday to the ghosts of birthdays today...

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## THE REAPER (15/11/21)

Have a great day everyone.

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (15/11/21)

Happy babbelas day to all celebrating 
Happy Monday to the rest and happy birthday to the ones we missed.
Have a great day everyone!

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (16/11/21)

No birthdays today.

​

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (16/11/21)



Reactions: Like 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/11/21)



Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (16/11/21)

Good morning Ecigssa family, I trust everyone is well … have an awesome day ahead, take care be safe enjoy your day stay blessed

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (16/11/21)



Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## WV2021 (16/11/21)

Good morning Vaping family hope all is keeping safe and warm for parts were it is cold have a good Tuesday year is approaching at very fast rate some will go on holiday some has to work.

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (16/11/21)

Good morning and happy birthday to nobody....

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## THE REAPER (16/11/21)

Have a great day everyone.

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 2


----------



## Mzr (16/11/21)

Have an awesome Tuesday all and keep safe and happy

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (16/11/21)

Tuesday is bin day

wheres you bin ?

I bin to the pub

No man wheres you wheely bin

OK, I wheely bin to the old nympho's house, no 33 around the corner.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Grand Guru (17/11/21)

Happy Birthday to @cloud-nine and @Kuhlkatz. I hope you enjoy your special day!

​

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (17/11/21)

Happy Birthday!

@cloud-nine 
@Kuhlkatz

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## AKS (17/11/21)

Happy birthday to you @Kuhlkatz & @cloud-nine 
Have a fantastic day & keep well.

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (17/11/21)

Happy Birthday @cloud-nine 

and special birthday wishes to one of the moderators, @Kuhlkatz!

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/11/21)

Happy Birthday 


@Kuhlkatz
&
@cloud-nine

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (17/11/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Kuhlkatz 
@cloud-nine

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (17/11/21)

Happy Birthday

@cloud-nine
@Kuhlkatz

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (17/11/21)

happy birthday

@Kuhlkatz 
@cloud-nine

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (17/11/21)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@cloud-nine 
@Kuhlkatz
have an amazing day ahead, take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (17/11/21)

Happy Birthday!!!

@cloud-nine
@Kuhlkatz 

Have an awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (17/11/21)

@Kuhlkatz
@cloud-nine
Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (17/11/21)

@Kuhlkatz
@cloud-nine

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (17/11/21)

Happy Birthday:
@cloud-nine
@Kuhlkatz

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (17/11/21)

@Kuhlkatz
@cloud-nine

Many happy returns

it seems like just last year I said the same

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## THE REAPER (17/11/21)

Happy Birthday
@Kuhlkatz
@cloud-nine
Have an awesome day everyone.

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mzr (17/11/21)

Happy birthday to you
@Kuhlkatz
@cloud-nine
Have an awsome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (17/11/21)

Happy Birthday @cloud-nine 

Hope you had a lekke day. All the best wishes for the year ahead.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (17/11/21)

Thanks for all the birthday wishes, vape fam. I hope all of you at least had a great day too!

If anyone in the world ever feels lonely, they can just register on ECIGSSA, pop an introductory note in Introduce Yourselves and log in once in a while, and all the 'staatmakers' will make them feel that they have an extended family on speed dial.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## Grand Guru (18/11/21)

Happy birthday @Maximum and @786country. I hope you have an awesome day!

​

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/11/21)

Happy Birthday
@Maximum 
@786country 

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Timwis (18/11/21)

Happy Birthday!

@Maximum 
@786country

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## vicTor (18/11/21)

happy birthday

@Maximum
@786country

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## SAVaper (18/11/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Maximum 
@786country

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (18/11/21)

A good morning to everyone and a happy birthday 
@Maximum 
@786country 
Have an awesome day ahead guys, take care enjoy and many happy returns… the weekend is quickly approaching.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## THE REAPER (18/11/21)

Happy Birthday
@Maximum
@786country
Have an great day everyone.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (18/11/21)

Happy Birthday

@Maximum
@786country

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ddk1979 (18/11/21)

@Maximum
@786country
Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (18/11/21)

Happy Birthday!!!

@Maximum
@786country 

Have an awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 11 | Funny 1


----------



## AKS (18/11/21)

Happy birthday to you @Maximum &
@786country
Have a fantastic day.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Stranger (18/11/21)

@Maximum
@786country

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Resistance (18/11/21)

@Maximum
@786country

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ARYANTO (18/11/21)

Happy Birthday
@Maximum
@786country

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Mzr (18/11/21)

Happy birthday to you
@Maximum
@786country
May you both have a awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Kuhlkatz (18/11/21)

Happy Birthday @Maximum and @786country 

I hope you guys had a great day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Grand Guru (19/11/21)

Happy birthday @Karriem @Hen @Wezza and @Wheeesh. I hope you all enjoy your special day!


​

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Timwis (19/11/21)

Happy Birthday!

@Karriem 
@Hen 
@Wezza 
@Wheeesh

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/11/21)

Happy Birthday
@Karriem
@Hen
@Wezza
@Wheeesh



May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## SAVaper (19/11/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Karriem 
@Hen 
@Wezza 
@Wheeesh

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (19/11/21)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@Karriem 
@Hen 
@Wezza 
@Wheeesh
have a fantastic day ahead guys , take care enjoy and many happy returns… party into the weekend

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## vicTor (19/11/21)

happy birthday

@Karriem
@Hen
@Wezza
@Wheeesh

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (19/11/21)

Happy Birthday

@Karriem
@Hen
@Wezza
@Wheeesh

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## AKS (19/11/21)

Happy birthday and a great weekend to you @Karriem @Hen @Wezza & @Wheeesh

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (19/11/21)

Happy Birthday!!!

@Karriem
@Hen
@Wezza
@Wheeesh 

Have an epic day!!!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Mzr (19/11/21)

Happy birthday to you 
@Karriem
@Hen
@Wezza
@Wheeesh
May you all have a awesome day celebrating into the weekend

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Stranger (19/11/21)

@Karriem
@Hen
@Wezza
@Wheeesh

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## ddk1979 (19/11/21)

@Karriem
@Hen
@Wezza
@Wheeesh
Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## THE REAPER (19/11/21)

Happy Birthday
@Karriem
@Hen
@Wezza
@Wheeesh
Have a great day all.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## WV2021 (19/11/21)

Good Morning all hope all is well and keeping safe still?
Happy birthday to:
@Karriem
@Hen
@Wezza
@Wheeesh

May you guys have an awesome weekend and birthday.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Resistance (19/11/21)

@Karriem
@Hen
@Wezza
@Wheeesh

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ARYANTO (19/11/21)

happy Friday birthday
@Karriem
@Hen
@Wezza
@Wheeesh

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Hen (19/11/21)

Hi All

Thank you for the wishes, much appreciated.

May you all also have a great day further and an awesome weekend.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 7


----------



## Grand Guru (20/11/21)

Happy Birthday @Brenden and many happy returns!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Resistance (20/11/21)

@Brenden

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Timwis (20/11/21)

Happy Birthday!

@Brenden

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/11/21)

Happy Birthday
@Brenden 

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## SAVaper (20/11/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Brenden

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (20/11/21)

Happy Birthday @Brenden

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## vicTor (20/11/21)

happy birthday

@Brenden

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (20/11/21)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@Brenden 
Have an awesome day ahead, take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ARYANTO (20/11/21)

Happy Birthday
@Brenden

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## AKS (20/11/21)

Happy birthday to you @Brenden 
Have a great weekend.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Mzr (20/11/21)

Happy birthday to you @Brenden may you have an awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## THE REAPER (20/11/21)

Happy Birthday
@Brenden
Have a great day everyone.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ddk1979 (20/11/21)

@Brenden
Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (20/11/21)

Happy Birthday!!!

@Brenden 

Have an awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Grand Guru (21/11/21)

Happy birthday @JasonKnell @klipdrifter and to the Sir @BigGuy. I hope you all have an amazing day!

​

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (21/11/21)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@JasonKnell 
@klipdrifter 
@BigGuy 
Have a super duper awesome Sunday guys , take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Timwis (21/11/21)

Happy Birthday!

@JasonKnell 
@klipdrifter 
@BigGuy

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/11/21)

Happy Birthday
@JasonKnell
@klipdrifter
@BigGuy



May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## vicTor (21/11/21)

happy birthday

@BigGuy 
@JasonKnell 
@klipdrifter

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Resistance (21/11/21)

@BigGuy
@JasonKnell
@klipdrifter

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## SAVaper (21/11/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@JasonKnell 
@klipdrifter 
@BigGuy

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## AKS (21/11/21)

Happy birthday to you @JasonKnell 
@klipdrifter & @BigGuy
Have a beautiful Sunday.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## ddk1979 (21/11/21)

@JasonKnell
@klipdrifter
@BigGuy
Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (21/11/21)

Happy Birthday!!!

@JasonKnell
@klipdrifter
@BigGuy 

Have an epic day!!!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Mzr (21/11/21)

Happy birthday to you 
@JasonKnell
@klipdrifter
@BigGuy
Wishing you all a blessed day and many more

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## ARYANTO (21/11/21)

Happy birthday to ...
@JasonKnell
@klipdrifter
@BigGuy Sir , thank you for all the advice and brilliant service !
Wish you all the best .

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (22/11/21)

Happy birthday @wazarmoto and to our new member @TRIVIO74

​

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (22/11/21)

Happy Birthday!

@wazarmoto
@@TRIVIO74

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (22/11/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@wazarmoto 
@TRIVIO74

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/11/21)

Happy Birthday
@wazarmoto
@@TRIVIO74

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mzr (22/11/21)

Happy birthday to you 
@wazarmoto
@@TRIVIO74
May you both have a awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (22/11/21)

happy birthday

@wazarmoto
@@TRIVIO74

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (22/11/21)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@wazarmoto
@@TRIVIO74
have an awesome day and a great start to the new week , take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (22/11/21)

@wazarmoto
@@TRIVIO74
Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (22/11/21)

Happy Birthday!!!

@wazarmoto
@@TRIVIO74

Have an epic day!!!

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## AKS (22/11/21)

Happy birthday and have a great week ahead @wazarmoto & @@TRIVIO74

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (22/11/21)

Happy Birthday

@wazarmoto
@@TRIVIO74

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (22/11/21)

Happy Birthday to....
@wazarmoto
@@TRIVIO74 - Have a great day my friend - wishing you many more !

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (22/11/21)

Many happy returns for all the weekend birthdays

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (22/11/21)

@wazarmoto
@@TRIVIO74

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## @TRIVIO74 (22/11/21)

thank you all for the wishes. i will vape with respeact. lol

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7


----------



## Resistance (22/11/21)

@wazarmoto
@@TRIVIO74

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## @TRIVIO74 (22/11/21)

thank you so much.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 8


----------



## Grand Guru (23/11/21)

Happy birthday @ZeeRSA and @Krogster. I hope you have an awesome day!

​

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/11/21)

Happy Birthday
@ZeeRSA 
@Krogster

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## SAVaper (23/11/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@ZeeRSA 
@Krogster

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## vicTor (23/11/21)

happy birthday

@ZeeRSA 
@Krogster

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (23/11/21)

Happy Birthday

@ZeeRSA
@Krogster

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ddk1979 (23/11/21)

@ZeeRSA
@Krogster
Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## AKS (23/11/21)

Happy birthday to you @ZeeRSA &
@Krogster
Have a fantastic day.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (23/11/21)

Happy Birthday!!!

@ZeeRSA
@Krogster 

Have an awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Timwis (23/11/21)

Happy Birthday!

@ZeeRSA 
@Krogster

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Stranger (23/11/21)

@ZeeRSA
@Krogster

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Mzr (23/11/21)

Happy birthday to you 
@ZeeRSA
@Krogster
May you both have a awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ARYANTO (23/11/21)

happy birthday to
@ZeeRSA 
@Krogster

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## @TRIVIO74 (23/11/21)

happy birthday enjoy.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (23/11/21)

A happy birthday 

@ZeeRSA
@Krogster
I hope you guys had an awesome day and may you have an fabulous evening

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Resistance (23/11/21)

@ZeeRSA
@Krogster

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Grand Guru (24/11/21)

Happy Birthday @Troy Campbell and many happy returns!


​

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (24/11/21)

Happy Birthday!

@Troy Campbell

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/11/21)

Happy Birthday
@Troy Campbell 

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (24/11/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Troy Campbell

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (24/11/21)

Happy Birthday @Troy Campbell

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (24/11/21)

happy birthday

@Troy Campbell

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## AKS (24/11/21)

Happy birthday to you @Troy Campbell
Have a fantastic day.

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (24/11/21)

@Troy Campbell
Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (24/11/21)

@Troy Campbell ,good morning , I would like to wish you a very happy birthday , thanx for all the chats and advice [and coils ], Enjoy your day !

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mzr (24/11/21)

Happy birthday to you @Troy Campbell have a great day celebrating

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (24/11/21)

Happy Birthday!!!

@Troy Campbell 

Have an epic day!!!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (24/11/21)

@Troy Campbell

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (24/11/21)

Happy birthday 
@Troy Campbell 
Have an amazing day further , take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (25/11/21)

Happy Birthday @DrKolver and @MeirTaitz. I hope you have a wonderful day!

​

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Mzr (25/11/21)

Happy birthday to you 
@DrKolver
@MeirTaitz
Wishing you both an awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Timwis (25/11/21)

Happy Birthday!

@DrKolver 
@MeirTaitz

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## AKS (25/11/21)

Happy birthday to you @DrKolver &
@MeirTaitz
Have a fantastic day.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Resistance (25/11/21)

@Troy Campbell

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Resistance (25/11/21)

@DrKolver
@MeirTaitz

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## SAVaper (25/11/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@DrKolver
@MeirTaitz

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (25/11/21)

Happy Birthday

@DrKolver
@MeirTaitz

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/11/21)

Happy Birthday
@DrKolver
@MeirTaitz



May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## vicTor (25/11/21)

happy birthday

@DrKolver
@MeirTaitz

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## ddk1979 (25/11/21)

@DrKolver
@MeirTaitz
Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (25/11/21)

Happy Birthday!!!

@DrKolver
@MeirTaitz 

Have an awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (25/11/21)

A happy birthday 
@DrKolver
@MeirTaitz
I hope you guys had an awesome day and may you have an even better evening, take care and enjoy

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ARYANTO (26/11/21)

Happy Black Friday , do not spend all your money today !
Happy Birthday:
@blujeenz
@Mac75
@mike_vapes.

Reactions: Like 10 | Agree 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (26/11/21)

Happy Black Friday everyone, take care and be safe out there

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Grand Guru (26/11/21)

Happy Birthday @blujeenz @Mac75 and @mike_vapes. I hope you have an amazing day!

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/11/21)

Happy Birthday 
@blujeenz
@Mac75
@mike_vapes.

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## DavyH (26/11/21)

ARYANTO said:


> Happy Black Friday all , do not spend all your money today !


Oops. Too late.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (26/11/21)

Happy Birthday!!!

@blujeenz
@Mac75
@mike_vapes 

Have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (26/11/21)

happy birthday

@blujeenz
@Mac75
@mike_vapes

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (26/11/21)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@blujeenz
@Mac75
@mike_vapes.
have a fabulous day ahead guys , take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## AKS (26/11/21)

Happy birthday to you @blujeenz
@Mac75 & @mike_vapes.
Have a great day and a fantastic weekend.

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (26/11/21)

@blujeenz - special birthday wishes to you

@Mac75
@mike_vapes
Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mzr (26/11/21)

Happy birthday to you 
@blujeenz
@Mac75
@mike_vapes

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (26/11/21)

@blujeenz
@Mac75
@mike_vapes.

Many black Friday returns

@allfridaysmatter

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (26/11/21)

Stock take day for me

Happy birthday to
@blujeenz
@Mac75
@mike_vapes

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (26/11/21)

Happy Birthday

@blujeenz
@Mac75
@mike_vapes

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (26/11/21)

@blujeenz
God's richest blessings.

@Mac75
@mike_vapes

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (26/11/21)

Happy Birthday!

@blujeenz 
@Mac75 
@mike_vapes

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mac75 (26/11/21)

Thank you all for the wishes. Happy birthday to all of you that celebrated today. God bless. Be safe. 

Sent from my SM-G991B using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7


----------



## Grand Guru (27/11/21)

No birthdays today.

​

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 2


----------



## Timwis (27/11/21)



Reactions: Like 8 | Funny 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (27/11/21)



Reactions: Like 8 | Funny 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (27/11/21)

Good morning Ecigssa family, I trust everyone is well … have an awesome day ahead take care be safe and make those clouds

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/11/21)



Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 2


----------



## Grand Guru (28/11/21)

Happy Birthday @Breeze @Moomba and @Smoky Jordan. I hope you have a wonderful day!

​

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## vicTor (28/11/21)

happy birthday

@Breeze 
@Moomba 
@Smoky Jordan

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/11/21)

Happy Birthday
@Breeze
@Moomba
@Smoky Jordan



May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Timwis (28/11/21)

Happy Birthday!

@Breeze 
@Moomba 
@Smoky Jordan

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## SAVaper (28/11/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Breeze 
@Moomba 
@Smoky Jordan

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (28/11/21)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@Breeze 
@Moomba 
@Smoky Jordan
have a super awesome day ahead guys , take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## AKS (28/11/21)

Have a happy birthday @Breeze 
@Moomba & @Smoky Jordan

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ARYANTO (28/11/21)

Morning Folks, and a happy birthdayto...
@Breeze
@Moomba
@Smoky Jordan

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## ddk1979 (28/11/21)

@Breeze
@Moomba
@Smoky Jordan
Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Smoky Jordan (28/11/21)

Thanks guys for all the Birthday wishes, much appreciated

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7


----------



## Mzr (28/11/21)

Happy birthday to you 
@Breeze
@Moomba
@Smoky Jordan
Wishing you all a blessed day celebrating

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (28/11/21)

Happy Birthday!!!

@Breeze
@Moomba
@Smoky Jordan


Have an awesome day!!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Resistance (28/11/21)

@Breeze
@Moomba
@Smoky Jordan

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Grand Guru (29/11/21)

Happy Birthday @BaD Mountain @Tank88 and @Terence. Enjoy your special day!

​

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/11/21)

Happy Birthday
@BaD Mountain 
@Tank88 
@Terence 



May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (29/11/21)

Happy Birthday!

@BaD Mountain 
@Tank88 
@Terence

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (29/11/21)

happy birthday

@BaD Mountain
@Tank88
@Terence

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (29/11/21)

Happy Birthday

@BaD Mountain
@Tank88
@Terence

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Phill (29/11/21)

Happy birthday all! Have an AWESOME day!!!
@BaD Mountain 
@Tank88 
@Terence

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## AKS (29/11/21)

Happy birthday to you @BaD Mountain 
@Tank88 & @Terence
Have a great day and a kind week.

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (29/11/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@BaD Mountain 
@Tank88 
@Terence

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mzr (29/11/21)

Happy birthday to you
@BaD Mountain
@Tank88
@Terence
May you all have a awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (29/11/21)

Happy birthday @Tank88 and @Terence 

And special birthday wishes to @BaD Mountain of Rebel Revolution!!

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (29/11/21)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@BaD Mountain 
@Tank88 
@Terence 
have a great start to the new week and an amazing birthday ahead , take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (29/11/21)

Happy Birthday!!!

@BaD Mountain
@Tank88
@Terence 

Have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (29/11/21)

Many happy returns for all the weekend birthdays

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (29/11/21)

@BaD Mountain
@Tank88
@Terence

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (29/11/21)

@BaD Mountain
@Tank88
@Terence
Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## WV2021 (29/11/21)

Good Moring all, 
Hope the Vaping family is keeping safe still.?
Happy birthday to:
@BaD Mountain
@Tank88
@Terence

May you all have a blessed and spoiled day.

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (29/11/21)

Happy birthday to:
@BaD Mountain
@Tank88
@Terence

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (29/11/21)

@BaD Mountain
@Tank88
@Terence

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (30/11/21)

Happy birthday @skola and many happy returns!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## SAVaper (30/11/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@skola

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/11/21)

Happy Birthday
@skola 

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (30/11/21)

Happy birthday 
@skola 
Hope you have an amazing day ahead , take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Timwis (30/11/21)

Happy Birthday!

@skola

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## vicTor (30/11/21)

happy birthday

@skola

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## AKS (30/11/21)

Have a happy birthday and keep well @skola

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (30/11/21)

Happy Birthday @skola

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ddk1979 (30/11/21)

@skola
Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (30/11/21)

Happy Birthday!!!

@skola 

Have an awesome day!!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Mzr (30/11/21)

Happy birthday to you @skola have a awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Stranger (30/11/21)

Many happy returns
@skola

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## ARYANTO (30/11/21)

Happy birthday
@skola

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## DavyH (30/11/21)

It’s kind of like a birthday. Have a dram!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (30/11/21)

@skola

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Grand Guru (1/12/21)

No birthdays today.

​

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (1/12/21)



Reactions: Like 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/12/21)



Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (1/12/21)

Good morning and have an awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (1/12/21)



Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (1/12/21)

Good morning Ecigssa family, I trust everyone is well , have a whacky and wonderful Wednesday take care enjoy your day and be safe out there

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## WV2021 (1/12/21)

Good Moring Vaping Family, 
Hope all are keeping safe and warm. 
Have a blessed Wednesday and enjoy the rest of the day.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Grand Guru (2/12/21)

Happy birthday @Hardtail1969 and @WELIHF. I hope you have a wonderful day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/12/21)

Happy Birthday 
@Hardtail1969 
@WELIHF


May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## SAVaper (2/12/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Hardtail1969
@WELIHF

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## vicTor (2/12/21)

happy birthday

@Hardtail1969 
@WELIHF

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## ddk1979 (2/12/21)

@Hardtail1969
@WELIHF
Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (2/12/21)

Happy Birthday

@Hardtail1969
@WELIHF

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Phill (2/12/21)

Morning all - and happy birthday to @Hardtail1969 and @WELIHF

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (2/12/21)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@Hardtail1969
@WELIHF
have a great day ahead, take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## AKS (2/12/21)

Happy birthday to you @Hardtail1969 &
@WELIHF
Have a fantastic day.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## WV2021 (2/12/21)

Good Morning hope all are well and safe. 
Have a great day all. 
Happy birthday to:
@Hardtail1969
@WELIHF
May you guys have many more to come.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (2/12/21)

Happy Birthday!!!

@Hardtail1969
@WELIHF 

Have an Epic day!!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Timwis (2/12/21)

Happy Birthday!

@Hardtail1969 
@WELIHF

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Stranger (2/12/21)

@Hardtail1969
@WELIHF

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## ARYANTO (2/12/21)

Happy birthday to :
@Hardtail1969
@WELIHF

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Resistance (2/12/21)

@Hardtail1969
@WELIHF

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Grand Guru (3/12/21)

No birthdays today.

​

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (3/12/21)



Reactions: Like 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/12/21)



Reactions: Like 7 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (3/12/21)



Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (3/12/21)

Good morning Ecigssa family, I trust everyone is all well , have a fantastic Friday ahead , take care be safe out there and let’s get kicking into the weekend

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (3/12/21)

HAPPY Friday ! weekend is in sight !

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (3/12/21)

Have an awesome day everyone!!!













And the real interesting one....

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## DavyH (3/12/21)

Anders Celsius: driving American cooks mad since the invention of the internet.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Mzr (3/12/21)

Happy belated birthday to you @Hardtail1969
@WELIHF
Hope you both had an awesome one

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Mzr (3/12/21)

Happy friday to all may you all have a lekker day into the weekend

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Stranger (3/12/21)

AH Ozzy, happy birthday mate

but why oh why did you have to eat that bat, look what you caused you Brummie idiot.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 5


----------



## Resistance (3/12/21)

Happy Friday Ecigssa

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Grand Guru (4/12/21)

Happy Birthday @Crazyj and @Henlo11. I hope you have an awesome day!

​

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (4/12/21)

Happy Birthday!

@Crazyj 
@Henlo11

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 1


----------



## Mzr (4/12/21)

Happy birthday to you 
@Crazyj
@Henlo11

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (4/12/21)

@Crazyj
@Henlo11

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 1


----------



## SAVaper (4/12/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Crazyj 
@Henlo11

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/12/21)

Happy Birthday
@Crazyj
@Henlo11



May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (4/12/21)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@Crazyj 
@Henlo11 
Have an amazing day ahead guys , take care enjoy your day and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor (4/12/21)

happy birthday

@Crazyj
@Henlo11

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (4/12/21)

Happy Birthday

@Crazyj
@Henlo11

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 1


----------



## AKS (4/12/21)

Happy birthday to you @Crazyj &
@Henlo11
Have a wonderful weekend.

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 1


----------



## ddk1979 (4/12/21)

@Crazyj
@Henlo11
Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO (4/12/21)

Happy Birthday!

@Crazyj
@Henlo11

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (4/12/21)

Happy Birthday!!!

@Crazyj
@Henlo11 

Have an awesome day!!

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru (5/12/21)

Happy birthday @Murdoc and.many happy returns!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Timwis (5/12/21)

Happy Birthday!

@Murdoc

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/12/21)

Happy Birthday
@Murdoc 

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## AKS (5/12/21)

Happy birthday to you @Murdoc 
Have an excellent day.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ARYANTO (5/12/21)

Happy Birthday!
@Murdoc

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## vicTor (5/12/21)

happy birthday

@Murdoc

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## SAVaper (5/12/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Murdoc

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (5/12/21)

Happy Birthday @Murdoc

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (5/12/21)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@Murdoc 
Have a super duper Sunday ahead , take care enjoy your day and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ddk1979 (5/12/21)

@Murdoc
Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Mzr (5/12/21)

Happy birthday to you @Murdoc have an awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Resistance (5/12/21)

@Murdoc
happy birthday

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (5/12/21)

Happy Birthday!!!

@Murdoc 

I hope MacGyver didn't mess up your day!

Have an epic day!!!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Grand Guru (6/12/21)

No birthdays today.

​

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (6/12/21)

Good morning Ecigssa family, I trust everyone is all well after the weekend, have an awesome start to the new week, take care be safe out there and have a marvellous day ahead.

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (6/12/21)



Reactions: Like 9


----------



## ARYANTO (6/12/21)

Whoop whoop - the blues and the wet Monday to you all

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/12/21)



Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (6/12/21)



Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (6/12/21)



Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (6/12/21)

Happy No-Cake Day Everybody!!!

Reactions: Like 8 | Funny 1


----------



## DavyH (6/12/21)

Happy not birthday to everyone.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Stranger (6/12/21)

Many happy returns for all the weekend birthdays

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Grand Guru (7/12/21)

Happy birthday @Marc86 and many happy returns!

​

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Timwis (7/12/21)

Happy Birthday!

@Marc86

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/12/21)

Happy Birthday
@Marc86 



May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## SAVaper (7/12/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Marc86

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## vicTor (7/12/21)

happy birthday

@Marc86

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Marc86 (7/12/21)

Thank you all for the wishes.

Honestly I didn't know this page existed

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (7/12/21)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@Marc86 
Have a great day ahead , take care enjoy your and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (7/12/21)

Happy Birthday @Marc86

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Phill (7/12/21)

Happy happy birthday @Marc86 ! Have a GREAT day!!!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ddk1979 (7/12/21)

@Marc86
Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## AKS (7/12/21)

Happy birthday to you @Marc86 
Have a fantastic day.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Mzr (7/12/21)

Happy birthday to you @Marc86 have an awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Stranger (7/12/21)

@Marc86

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (7/12/21)

Happy Birthday!!!

@Marc86 

Have an epic day!!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Marc86 (7/12/21)

Thank you guys for the well wishes. Really appreciate it

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Grand Guru (8/12/21)

No birthdays today.

​

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Timwis (8/12/21)



Reactions: Like 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/12/21)



Reactions: Like 9


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (8/12/21)

Happy Wednesday everybody!!!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (8/12/21)



Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (8/12/21)

Good morning Ecigssa family, I trust you guys are all well , have a whacky and wonderful Wednesday take care enjoy you day and be safe out there , it’s mid week and Friday is in sight

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (8/12/21)

@Marc86
Happy belated birthday

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Grand Guru (9/12/21)

Happy Birthday @Dr Voopenstein and @Marnu. I hope you have a wonderful day!

​

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (9/12/21)

Happy Birthday!

@Dr Voopenstein 
@Marnu

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/12/21)

Happy Birthday
@Dr Voopenstein
@Marnu



May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## SAVaper (9/12/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Dr Voopenstein 
@Marnu

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ARYANTO (9/12/21)

Happy Birthday!
@Dr Voopenstein
@Marnu

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## vicTor (9/12/21)

happy birthday

@Dr Voopenstein 
@Marnu

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (9/12/21)

Happy Birthday

@Dr Voopenstein
@Marnu

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (9/12/21)

@Dr Voopenstein
@Marnu
Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## AKS (9/12/21)

Happy birthday to you @Dr Voopenstein &
@Marnu .Have a wonderful day.

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (9/12/21)

Happy Birthday!!!

@Dr Voopenstein
@Marnu 

Have an epic day!!

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Phill (9/12/21)

hAPPY BIRTHDAY @Dr Voopenstein & @Marnu , have yourself an AWESOME day!!!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Mzr (9/12/21)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU @Dr Voopenstein and @Marnu may you both have an awsome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Stranger (9/12/21)

@Dr Voopenstein
@Marnu

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Marnu (9/12/21)

Thank you everyone. Very kind of you all

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (9/12/21)

A very happy birthday 
@Dr Voopenstein
@Marnu
I hope you guys had an awesome day, and may you have an even better afternoon

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Resistance (9/12/21)

@Dr Voopenstein
@Marnu
Happy birthday to you!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Grand Guru (10/12/21)

Happy Birthday @Designerama @Vape0206 and @Riaz. I hope you all have an awesome day!

​

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## SAVaper (10/12/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Designerama
@Vape0206
@Riaz

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/12/21)

Happy Birthday
@Designerama
@Vape0206
@Riaz



May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Timwis (10/12/21)

Happy Birthday!

@Designerama 
@Vape0206 
@Riaz

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (10/12/21)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@Designerama
@Vape0206
@Riaz
have an amazing day ahead , take care enjoy and many happy returns… party into the weekend

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## vicTor (10/12/21)

happy birthday

@Designerama
@Vape0206
@Riaz

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ddk1979 (10/12/21)

@Designerama
@Vape0206
@Riaz
Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (10/12/21)

Happy Birthday!!!

@Designerama
@Vape0206
@Riaz 

Have an awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ARYANTO (10/12/21)

Happy Birthday!!!

@Designerama
@Vape0206
@Riaz

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## AKS (10/12/21)

Happy birthday to you @Designerama
@Vape0206 & @Riaz
Have a great weekend.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Phill (10/12/21)

Happy birthday, have yourself an AWESOME day!!!
@Designerama
@Vape0206
@Riaz

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Stranger (10/12/21)

@Designerama
@Vape0206
@Riaz
Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (10/12/21)

Happy Birthday

@Designerama
@Vape0206
@Riaz

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Mzr (10/12/21)

Happy birthday to you 
@Designerama
@Vape0206
@Riaz
May you all have a awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Marc86 (10/12/21)

Happy birthday @Designerama @Vape0206 @Riaz . Have an awesome day chaps

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Grand Guru (11/12/21)

Happy Birthday @baardbek and @Neptune. I hope you have a great day!

​

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Timwis (11/12/21)

Happy Birthday!

@baardbek 
@Neptune

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## SAVaper (11/12/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@baardbek 
@Neptune

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/12/21)

Happy Birthday
@baardbek
@Neptune



May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (11/12/21)

Happy Birthday

@baardbek
@Neptune

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## AKS (11/12/21)

Happy birthday @baardbek & @Neptune
Have a fantastic day.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (11/12/21)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@baardbek 
@Neptune
have an amazing day ahead, take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## vicTor (11/12/21)

happy birthday

@baardbek
@Neptune

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## ddk1979 (11/12/21)

@baardbek
@Neptune
Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Mzr (11/12/21)

Happy birthday to you
@baardbek
@Neptune
Wishing you both a awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (11/12/21)

Happy Birthday!!!

@baardbek
@Neptune 

Have an awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Resistance (11/12/21)

@Designerama
@Vape0206
@Riaz
Happy belated birthday!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Resistance (11/12/21)

@baardbek
@Neptune
Happy birthday!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Grand Guru (12/12/21)

There are no birthdays today.

​

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (12/12/21)

Good morning Ecigssa family, I trust everyone is all well , have a super duper awesome Sunday, take care and enjoy

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/12/21)



Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Timwis (12/12/21)



Reactions: Like 7


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (12/12/21)

Happy Sunday everybody!!!







And my Son turned 22 today!!!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Grand Guru (13/12/21)

Happy Birthday @Coldfront and many happy returns!

​

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## SAVaper (13/12/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Coldfront

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/12/21)

Happy Birthday
@Coldfront 

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## vicTor (13/12/21)

happy birthday

@Coldfront

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (13/12/21)

Happy birthday 
@Coldfront 
Have an awesome day ahead and an amazing start to the new week , take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Phill (13/12/21)

Happy birthday @Coldfront , have an AWESOME day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ddk1979 (13/12/21)

@Coldfront
Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (13/12/21)

Happy Birthday!!

@Coldfront 

Have an epic day!!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Mzr (13/12/21)

Happy birthday to you @Coldfront may you have an awdsome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## AKS (13/12/21)

Happy birthday to you @Coldfront 
Have a fantastic day.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (13/12/21)

Happy Birthday @Coldfront

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Timwis (13/12/21)

Happy Birthday!

@Coldfront

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Stranger (13/12/21)

@Coldfront

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Resistance (13/12/21)

@Coldfront
Happy birthday

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Grand Guru (14/12/21)

Happy birthday @Tristan and many happy returns!

​

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (14/12/21)

Happy Birthday!

@Tristan

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (14/12/21)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@Tristan 
Have an amazing day ahead, take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/12/21)

Happy Birthday
@Tristan 



May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (14/12/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Tristan

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (14/12/21)

happy birthday

@Tristan

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Phill (14/12/21)

Happy birthday @Tristan , have yourself an AWESOME day!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (14/12/21)

Happy Birthday @Tristan

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (14/12/21)

@Tristan
Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## AKS (14/12/21)

Happy birthday to you @Tristan 
Have a fantastic day.

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (14/12/21)

@Tristan

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (14/12/21)

Happy Birthday!!!

@Tristan 

Have an awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mzr (14/12/21)

Happy birthday to you @Tristan. Have an awesome day

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (14/12/21)

@Tristan happy birthday!

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (15/12/21)

Happy Birthday @AtomixVapes_Support @Frostbite @G Style @Lingogrey. I hope you all have a wonderful day!

​

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (15/12/21)

Happy Birthday!

@AtomixVapes_Support 
@Frostbite 
@G Style 
@Lingogrey

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (15/12/21)

A very happy birthday 
@AtomixVapes_Support 
@Frostbite 
@G Style 
@Lingogrey
have a whacky and wonderful Wednesday, take care enjoy and many happy returns guys

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/12/21)

Happy Birthday
@AtomixVapes_Support
@Frostbite
@G Style
@Lingogrey



May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (15/12/21)

happy birthday

@AtomixVapes_Support
@Frostbite
@G Style
@Lingogrey

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (15/12/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@AtomixVapes_Support 
@Frostbite 
@G Style 
@Lingogrey

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (15/12/21)

@AtomixVapes_Support
@Frostbite
@G Style
@Lingogrey
Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Phill (15/12/21)

Happy birthday all!
Have a SUPER day!

@AtomixVapes_Support
@Frostbite
@G Style
@Lingogrey

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (15/12/21)

Happy Birthday

@AtomixVapes_Support
@Frostbite
@G Style
@Lingogrey

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (15/12/21)

Happy Birthday!!!

@AtomixVapes_Support
@Frostbite
@G Style
@Lingogrey 

Have an awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## AKS (15/12/21)

Happy birthday to you @AtomixVapes_Support
@Frostbite
@G Style
@Lingogrey 
Have an excellent day.

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (15/12/21)

@AtomixVapes_Support
@Frostbite
@G Style
@Lingogrey

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mzr (15/12/21)

Happy birthday to you 
@AtomixVapes_Support
@Frostbite
@G Style
@Lingogrey
Have a awesome day celebrating guys

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (15/12/21)

Happy Birthday

@AtomixVapes_Support
@Frostbite
@G Style

And especially 
@Lingogrey

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 2


----------



## Resistance (15/12/21)

@AtomixVapes_Support
@Frostbite
@G Style
@Lingogrey
Happy birthday

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (16/12/21)

Happy birthday @Salvator_luigi and @Yusuf Cape Vaper. I hope you have an awesome day!

​

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Mzr (16/12/21)

Happy birthday to you 
@Salvator_luigi and @Yusuf Cape Vaper wishing you both an awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Timwis (16/12/21)

Happy Birthday!

@Salvator_luigi
@Yusuf Cape Vaper

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## SAVaper (16/12/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Salvator_luigi
@Yusuf Cape Vaper

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/12/21)

Happy Birthday
@Salvator_luigi
@Yusuf Cape Vaper


May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (16/12/21)

Happy Birthday

@Salvator_luigi
@Yusuf Cape Vaper

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ddk1979 (16/12/21)

@Salvator_luigi
@Yusuf Cape Vaper
Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## vicTor (16/12/21)

happy birthday

@Salvator_luigi
@Yusuf Cape Vaper

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## AKS (16/12/21)

Happy birthday to you @Salvator_luigi &
@Yusuf Cape Vaper
Have a great day.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Hooked (16/12/21)

Happy birthday @Salvator_luigi 

And special birthday wishes to @Yusuf Cape Vaper!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (16/12/21)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@Salvator_luigi
@Yusuf Cape Vaper
may you guys have an awesome day ahead , take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (16/12/21)

Happy Birthday!!!

@Salvator_luigi
@Yusuf Cape Vaper

Have an awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## G Style (16/12/21)

Thank you all for the wonderful birthday wish. Really appreciated. You all must have a wonder festive season

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## Grand Guru (17/12/21)

Happy birthday @Brommer and @Vino1718 and many happy returns!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Timwis (17/12/21)

Happy Birthday!

@Brommer 
@Vino1718

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## SAVaper (17/12/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Brommer 
@Vino1718

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/12/21)

Happy Birthday
@Brommer 
@Vino1718 

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Resistance (17/12/21)

@Salvator_luigi
@Yusuf Cape Vaper
Happy belated birthday!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Resistance (17/12/21)

@Brommer
@Vino1718
Happy birthday!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Phill (17/12/21)

Happy birthday all! Have yourself an AWESOME day today!!
@Brommer
@Vino1718

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (17/12/21)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@Brommer 
@Vino1718
Have a fantastic day ahead , take care enjoy and party away into the weekend

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## AKS (17/12/21)

Happy birthday to you @Brommer &
@Vino1718
Have a fantastic weekend.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ddk1979 (17/12/21)

@Brommer
@Vino1718
Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## vicTor (17/12/21)

happy birthday

@Brommer
@Vino1718

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (17/12/21)

Happy Birthday 

@Brommer 
@Vino1718

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Stranger (17/12/21)

@Brommer
@Vino1718

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Mzr (17/12/21)

Happy birthday to you 
@Brommer
@Vino1718
May you both have an awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Marc86 (17/12/21)

Happy birthday Chaps,

Have a smasher of a day

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (17/12/21)

Happy Birthday!!!

@Brommer
@Vino1718 

Have an Epic Day!!!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Vino1718 (17/12/21)

Thanks guys. Much appreciated 

Sent from my SM-A325F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Grand Guru (18/12/21)

Happy birthday @Corin18 and @LeonardoLadewig and many happy returns!

Special birthday wishes to Mr Mech @vicTor for an amazing day and a blessed year ahead!

​

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/12/21)

Happy birthday @vicTor  May you have an awesome day and enjoy the vapemeet later CHEERS

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/12/21)

Happy Birthday
@Corin18 
@LeonardoLadewig 

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (18/12/21)

happy birthday

@Corin18 
@LeonardoLadewig 
@vicTor

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Hooked (18/12/21)

Happy Birthday @Corin18 and @LeonardoLadewig 

And very special birthday wishes to @vicTor! May all your dreams come true and all your nightmares fade away.

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (18/12/21)

Happy Birthday, @vicTor. Have a great vape meet today and an even better year ahead.

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (18/12/21)

Happy Birthday @Corin18 and @LeonardoLadewig

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (18/12/21)

Happy birthday 
@Corin18 
@LeonardoLadewig 
I hope you guys have a great day, take care and enjoy

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (18/12/21)

A very special happy birthday 
@vicTor 
Wishing you all the very best on this special day, may it be super awesome, enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (18/12/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@vicTor 
@Corin18 
@LeonardoLadewig

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 2


----------



## AKS (18/12/21)

Happy birthday @Corin18 & @LeonardoLadewig 
And special birthday wishes to you @vicTor 
Have a fantastic day & an epic vape meet.

Reactions: Like 10 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mollie (18/12/21)



Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## DavyH (18/12/21)

Happy birthday @Corin18 and @LeonardoLadewig!

@vicTor, happy birthday! Apparently there’s a surprise get together in Edenvale. Damn. I spoiled it.

Reactions: Like 7 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (18/12/21)

Happy Birthday!

@Corin18 
@LeonardoLadewig
@vicTor

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 2


----------



## Mzr (18/12/21)

Happy birthday to you
@Corin18
@LeonardoLadewig
May you both have an awesome day celebrating

And special birthday wishes to @vicTor enjoy the party later bro

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (18/12/21)

Happy Birthday!!!

@vicTor
@Corin18
@LeonardoLadewig 

Have and awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 2


----------



## Phill (18/12/21)

Happy birthday @vicTor !!!!
Many more my friend!

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (18/12/21)

@vicTor - Special birthday wishes to you. Thanks for all your contributions to the forum. Enjoy your birthday to the fullest.

@Corin18
@LeonardoLadewig
Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 2


----------



## Resistance (18/12/21)

@Corin18
@LeonardoLadewig
Happy birthday

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (18/12/21)

@vicTor


Have an Awesome Day!

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (19/12/21)

Happy Birthday @Devon Strydom and @RuanK. I hope you have an amazing day!

​

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Timwis (19/12/21)

Happy Birthday!

@Devon Strydom 
@RuanK

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## AKS (19/12/21)

Happy birthday to you @Devon Strydom 
& @RuanK
Have a fantastic Sunday.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (19/12/21)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@Devon Strydom 
@RuanK
I hope you guys have an awesome day ahead , take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/12/21)

Happy Birthday 
@Devon Strydom
@RuanK 



May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## SAVaper (19/12/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Devon Strydom 
@RuanK

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (19/12/21)

Happy Birthday @Devon Strydom and @RuanK

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## vicTor (19/12/21)

happy birthday

@Devon Strydom
@RuanK

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## ddk1979 (19/12/21)

@Devon Strydom
@RuanK
Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (19/12/21)

Happy Birthday!!!

@Devon Strydom
@RuanK 

Have an awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Resistance (19/12/21)

@Devon Strydom
@RuanK
Happy birthday!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Mzr (19/12/21)

Happy birthday to you
@Devon Strydom
@RuanK
Hope you guys had a awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Grand Guru (20/12/21)

Happy birthday @Rudolph. I hope you have an awesome day!

​

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/12/21)

Happy Birthday
@Rudolph 

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Timwis (20/12/21)

Happy Birthday!

@Rudolph

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (20/12/21)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@Rudolph 
Have an amazing day ahead, take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## SAVaper (20/12/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Rudolph

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## vicTor (20/12/21)

happy birthday

@Rudolph

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Phill (20/12/21)

Happy birthday @Rudolph, have yourself an AWESOME day!!!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (20/12/21)

Happy Birthday!!!

@Rudolph 

Have an awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## AKS (20/12/21)

Happy birthday to you @Rudolph 
Have a great week ahead.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (20/12/21)

Happy birthday @Rudolph

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## ddk1979 (20/12/21)

@Rudolph
Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Mzr (20/12/21)

Happy birthday to you @Rudolph may you have an awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Resistance (20/12/21)

@Rudolph happy birthday

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Stranger (20/12/21)

Many happy returns for all the weekend birthdays

Special mention for @vicTor

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (20/12/21)

@Rudolph

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## vicTor (20/12/21)

Stranger said:


> Many happy returns for all the weekend birthdays
> 
> Special mention for @vicTor



hi Sir, thank you very very much for the gifts !

please tell J that her custard cake jobbies were the bomb !!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (20/12/21)

I don't have to, she knows

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Grand Guru (21/12/21)

Happy birthday @Marcelle Brand and @Bone. I hope you have a wonderful day!

​

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (21/12/21)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@Marcelle Brand 
@Bone 
Have an amazing day ahead, take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Timwis (21/12/21)

Happy Birthday!

@Marcelle Brand 
@Bone

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Mzr (21/12/21)

Happy birthday to you 
@Marcelle Brand and @Bone 
Wishing you both a awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/12/21)

Happy Birthday
@Marcelle Brand
@Bone



May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (21/12/21)

Happy Birthday

@Marcelle Brand
@Bone

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## vicTor (21/12/21)

happy birthday

@Marcelle Brand
@Bone

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Phill (21/12/21)

Happy birthday @Marcelle Brand
@Bone, hope you have a smashing day!!!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## SAVaper (21/12/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Marcelle Brand 
@Bone

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## AKS (21/12/21)

Happy birthday to you @Marcelle Brand &
@Bone
Have an excellent day.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Stranger (21/12/21)

@Marcelle Brand
@Bone

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (21/12/21)

Happy Birthday!!!

@Marcelle Brand
@Bone

Have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Marcelle Brand (21/12/21)

THX EVERYONE!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## ddk1979 (21/12/21)

@Marcelle Brand
@Bone
Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Resistance (22/12/21)

@Marcelle Brand
@Bone
Happy little bit late birthday.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Grand Guru (22/12/21)

Happy birthday @Bralme and @Brett Vapes. I hope you have an awesome day!

​

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Timwis (22/12/21)

Happy Birthday!

@Bralme 
@Brett Vapes

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/12/21)

Happy Birthday
@Bralme
@Brett Vapes



May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## SAVaper (22/12/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Bralme 
@Brett Vapes

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (22/12/21)

Happy Birthday

@Bralme
@Brett Vapes

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## vicTor (22/12/21)

happy birthday

@Bralme
@Brett Vapes

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Phill (22/12/21)

Happy birthday !!!
@Bralme
@Brett Vapes

Have an AWESOME day!!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## ddk1979 (22/12/21)

@Bralme
@Brett Vapes
Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## AKS (22/12/21)

Happy birthday to you @Bralme &
@Brett Vapes
Have an excellent day.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (22/12/21)

Happy birthday 
@Bralme 
@Brett Vapes
have an awesome day ahead, take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Stranger (22/12/21)

@Bralme
@Brett Vapes

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Mzr (22/12/21)

Happy birthday to you 
@Bralme
@Brett Vapes
Wishing you both joyous celebration through to next year

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (22/12/21)

Happy Birthday!!!

@Bralme
@Brett Vapes

Have an awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (23/12/21)

Happy Birthday

@Bralme
@Brett Vapes

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Grand Guru (23/12/21)

Happy birthday @Achmat89 @Johnross and @Pierre2. I hope you have an awesome day!

Special wishes to @DavyH for an amazing birthday and a blessed year ahead!

​

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/12/21)

Happy Birthday
@DavyH 
@Achmat89 
@Johnross 
@Pierre2 



May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## vicTor (23/12/21)

happy birthday

@DavyH
@Achmat89
@Johnross
@Pierre2

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Phill (23/12/21)

Happy birthday all! Have a kick ass day!!
@DavyH
@Achmat89
@Johnross
@Pierre2

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (23/12/21)

A very happy birthday 
@DavyH 
@Achmat89 
@Johnross 
@Pierre2 
hope you guys have an awesome day ahead, take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## SAVaper (23/12/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@DavyH 
@Achmat89 
@Johnross 
@Pierre2

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## AKS (23/12/21)

Happy birthday to you @DavyH 
@Achmat89 , @Johnross & @Pierre2
Have a fantastic day.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Stranger (23/12/21)

@DavyH
@Achmat89
@Johnross
@Pierre2

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Timwis (23/12/21)

Happy Birthday!

@Achmat89 
@Johnross 
@Pierre2
@DavyH

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Mzr (23/12/21)

Happy birthday to you
@Achmat89
@Johnross
@Pierre2
@DavyH
May you all have an awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ddk1979 (23/12/21)

@DavyH
@Achmat89
@Johnross
@Pierre2
Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (23/12/21)

Happy Birthday!!!

@DavyH
@Achmat89
@Johnross
@Pierre2 

Have an awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## DavyH (23/12/21)

Thanks all for the wishes - it’s been a good one so far!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Pierre2 (23/12/21)

Thank you for all the well wishes, having a kick ass day!

Sent from my SM-G780F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Grand Guru (24/12/21)

Happy birthday @Tayden Pillay and many happy returns!

​

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Timwis (24/12/21)

Happy Birthday!

@Tayden Pillay

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (24/12/21)

Happy birthday @Tayden Pillay

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/12/21)

Happy Birthday 
@Tayden Pillay



May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## SAVaper (24/12/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Tayden Pillay

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## vicTor (24/12/21)

happy birthday

@Tayden Pillay

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## AKS (24/12/21)

Happy birthday to you @Tayden Pillay 
Have a great day.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (24/12/21)

A very happy birthday 
@Tayden Pillay have an awesome one my brother, take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Stranger (24/12/21)

@Tayden Pillay

Many happy returns

Lucky you don't live in one of these countries

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 3


----------



## ddk1979 (24/12/21)

@Tayden Pillay
Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Mzr (24/12/21)

Happy birthday to you @Tayden Pillay have an awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Grand Guru (25/12/21)

No birthdays today.

​

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Mzr (25/12/21)

Merrry Christmas to all those celebrating

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/12/21)



Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Timwis (25/12/21)

Merry Xmas Everyone!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (25/12/21)

Good morning Ecigssa family, I trust everyone is well … have a merry Christmas to everyone celebrating and have an amazing day ahead, eat lots and be safe out there

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## SAVaper (25/12/21)

Good morning everyone.
Wishing you and your loved ones a wonderful blessed Christmas

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (25/12/21)

Merry Christmas to everyone who is celebrating

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Grand Guru (26/12/21)

Happy Birthday @Dwarfy and many happy returns!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Timwis (26/12/21)

Happy Birthday!

@Dwarfy

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## SAVaper (26/12/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Dwarfy

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/12/21)

Happy Birthday
@Dwarfy 

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (26/12/21)

Happy Birthday @Dwarfy

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (26/12/21)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@Dwarfy 
I hope you have an amazing day ahead take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Resistance (26/12/21)

@Bralme
@Brett Vapes
Happy belated birthday!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Resistance (26/12/21)

@DavyH
@Achmat89
@Johnross
@Pierre2


Happy belated birthday!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Resistance (26/12/21)

@Tayden Pillay
Happy belated birthday!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Resistance (26/12/21)

@Dwarfy
Happy birthday!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## AKS (26/12/21)

Happy boxing birthday to you @Dwarfy 
Have a fantastic day.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## vicTor (26/12/21)

happy birthday

@Dwarfy

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## ddk1979 (26/12/21)

@Dwarfy
Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Mzr (26/12/21)

Happy birthday @Dwarfy may you have an awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Grand Guru (27/12/21)

Happy birthday @Hazard and many happy returns!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Mzr (27/12/21)

Happy birthday @Hazard may you have an awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (27/12/21)

Happy Birthday @Hazard

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Timwis (27/12/21)

Happy Birthday!

@Hazard

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/12/21)

Happy Birthday
@Hazard 

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## SAVaper (27/12/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Hazard

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## vicTor (27/12/21)

happy birthday

@Hazard

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (27/12/21)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@Hazard 
Have an awesome day ahead, take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## AKS (27/12/21)

Happy birthday to you @Hazard 
Have a great day.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Resistance (27/12/21)

@Hazard
Happy birthday!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ddk1979 (27/12/21)

@Hazard
Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (27/12/21)

Happy Belated Birthday!!!

@Tayden Pillay
@Dwarfy 

Sorry I missed it!!!

Happy Birthday!!!

@Hazard 

Hope it is an awesome day!!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Grand Guru (28/12/21)

Happy birthday @Marechal and many happy returns!

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/12/21)

Happy Birthday
@Marechal 

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (28/12/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Marechal

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (28/12/21)

Happy birthday @Marechal

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (28/12/21)

happy birthday

@Marechal

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## AKS (28/12/21)

Happy birthday to you @Marechal 
Have a lovely day.

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (28/12/21)

Happy Birthday!!!

@Marechal 

Have an awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (28/12/21)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@Marechal 
Have a great day ahead, take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (28/12/21)

Happy Birthday!

@Marechal

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (28/12/21)

@Marechal

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mzr (28/12/21)

Happy birthday to you @Marechal have a great day celebrating

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (28/12/21)

@Marechal
Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (28/12/21)

@Marechal
Happy birthday!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Grand Guru (29/12/21)

No birthdays today!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (29/12/21)



Reactions: Like 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/12/21)



Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (29/12/21)

Good morning Ecigssa family, I trust everyone is doing great … have a whacky and wonderful Wednesday ahead, take care be safe and enjoy

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Timwis (29/12/21)



Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Grand Guru (30/12/21)

Happy birthday @Lee786 and @MHD. I hope you have an awesome day!

​

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Timwis (30/12/21)

Happy Birthday!

@Lee786 
@MHD

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Mzr (30/12/21)

Happy birthday to you @Lee786 and @MHD
Wishing you both an awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (30/12/21)

Happy birthday @Lee786 and @MHD.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/12/21)

Happy Birthday
@Lee786
@MHD



May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## AKS (30/12/21)

Happy birthday to you @Lee786 &
@MHD
Have a most enjoyable day.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## SAVaper (30/12/21)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Lee786 
@MHD

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (30/12/21)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@Lee786 
@MHD 
I hope you guys have an amazing day ahead , take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## vicTor (30/12/21)

happy birthday

@Lee786 
@MHD

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Stranger (30/12/21)

@Lee786
@MHD

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (30/12/21)

Happy Birthday!!!

@Lee786
@MHD 

Have an awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ddk1979 (30/12/21)

@Lee786
@MHD
Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Grand Guru (31/12/21)

No birthdays today.

​

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (31/12/21)

Good morning Ecigssa family, I trust everyone is doing great … have a fantastic Friday take care be safe and enjoy your day and a happy new year eve guys

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (31/12/21)



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (31/12/21)



Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Mzr (31/12/21)

Morning all fellow members please have an awesome rest ofcthe year and may the new year bring only happiness and joy to you all, be safe and enjoy

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (31/12/21)



Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (1/1/22)

Happy new year Ecigssa family, I trust everyone is celebrating the new year is super sized vape cloud … take care and be safe guys all the best for the year ahead

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 3


----------



## Grand Guru (1/1/22)

Happy birthday @Danman110 and @Dave1. Enjoy your special day!

​

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Timwis (1/1/22)

Happy Birthday!

@Danman110 
@Dave1

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (1/1/22)

A happy birthday 
@Danman110 
@Dave1
I hope you guys have an awesome birthday and a happy new year, all the best guys.. take care and enjoy

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/1/22)

Happy Birthday
@Danman110
@Dave1



May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (1/1/22)

Happy Birthday

@Danman110
@Dave1

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (1/1/22)

Happy Birthday!!!

@Danman110
@Dave1

Have an epic day!!!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## SAVaper (1/1/22)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Danman110 
@Dave1

Happy new year to you all!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ARYANTO (1/1/22)

Good Happy new year and happy birthday to
@Danman110
@Dave1
ENJOY !

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## AKS (1/1/22)

Happy birthday to you @Danman110
& @Dave1
Have a fantastic day and a great year ahead.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## vicTor (1/1/22)

happy birthday

@Danman110 
@Dave1

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## DavyH (1/1/22)

Happy birthday @Dave1, @Danman110 and 2022!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## ddk1979 (1/1/22)

@Danman110
@Dave1
Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Resistance (1/1/22)

@Lee786
@MHD
Happy belated birthday

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Resistance (1/1/22)

@Danman110
@Dave1
Happy birthday!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Mzr (1/1/22)

Happy birthday to @Danman110 and @Dave1 wishing you both a awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Grand Guru (2/1/22)

Happy birthday @CashKat88 @ooogz and @TheMaster. I hope you all have a great day and a an amazing year ahead!

​

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mzr (2/1/22)

Happy birthday to you 
@CashKat88
@ooogz
@TheMaster
May you all have an awesome day celebrating and year ahead

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (2/1/22)

Happy Birthday!

@CashKat88 
@ooogz 
@TheMaster

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (2/1/22)

@CashKat88
@ooogz
@TheMaster
Happy birthday

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (2/1/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@CashKat88
@ooogz
@TheMaster 
I hope you guys have an amazing day, take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/1/22)

Happy Birthday 
@CashKat88
@ooogz
@TheMaster



May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (2/1/22)

Happy Birthday

@CashKat88
@ooogz
@TheMaster

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (2/1/22)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@CashKat88
@ooogz
@TheMaster

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## AKS (2/1/22)

Happy birthday to you @CashKat88
@ooogz & @TheMaster
Have a wonderful day.

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (2/1/22)

happy birthday

@CashKat88
@ooogz
@TheMaster

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (2/1/22)

Happy Birthday to :
@CashKat88
@ooogz
@TheMaster

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (2/1/22)

@CashKat88
@ooogz
@TheMaster
Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (2/1/22)

Happy Birthday!!!

@CashKat88
@ooogz
@TheMaster 

Have an awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (3/1/22)

No birthdays today.

​

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/1/22)



Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Timwis (3/1/22)



Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (3/1/22)



Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (3/1/22)



Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 2


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (3/1/22)

Good morning Ecigssa family, I trust everyone is doing great, have a marvellous Monday and a great start to the new week, take care be safe and enjoy

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## ARYANTO (3/1/22)

Have a fab Monday and a great week !

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (3/1/22)

Happy Monday Everybody!!!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Grand Guru (4/1/22)

No birthdays today.

​

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Timwis (4/1/22)



Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (4/1/22)



Reactions: Like 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/1/22)



Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (4/1/22)

Good morning Ecigssa family, I trust everyone is well … have a top Tuesday, take care be safe and enjoy your day guys … keep on Vaping

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (4/1/22)

Another dud - enjoy your day vape mates !

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (4/1/22)

Happy Chooseday Everybody!!!










And then this guy was the only person that could wash in 1862, the rest of his family had to go dirty for a year...

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Grand Guru (5/1/22)

Happy birthday @Brendon156 @Stephen @Oliver.yopanda and @Zeki Hilmi. I hope you all have an awesome day!


​

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/1/22)

Happy Birthday
@Brendon156 
@Stephen 
@Oliver.yopanda 
@Zeki Hilmi



May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## AKS (5/1/22)

Happy birthday to you @Brendon156 
@Stephen , @Oliver.yopanda &
@Zeki Hilmi
Have a wonderful day.

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (5/1/22)

Happy Birthday to :
@Brendon156
@Stephen
@Oliver.yopanda
@Zeki Hilmi (VooDoo Vapour) have a great day Mr Z.

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (5/1/22)

Happy Birthday

@Brendon156
@Stephen
@Oliver.yopanda
@Zeki Hilmi

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (5/1/22)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Brendon156 
@Stephen 
@Oliver.yopanda 
@Zeki Hilmi

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (5/1/22)

happy birthday

@Zeki Hilmi 
@Brendon156 
@Stephen 
@Oliver.yopanda

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Phill (5/1/22)

Happy birthday all! Have yourself an AWESOME day today!
@Brendon156
@Stephen
@Oliver.yopanda
@Zeki Hilmi

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (5/1/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@Brendon156 
@Stephen 
@Oliver.yopanda 
@Zeki Hilmi
have an awesome day ahead guys , take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (5/1/22)

Happy Birthday!!!

@Brendon156
@Stephen
@Oliver.yopanda
@Zeki Hilmi 

Have an awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (5/1/22)

@Brendon156
@Stephen
@Oliver.yopanda
@Zeki Hilmi
Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mzr (5/1/22)

Happy birthday to you 
@Brendon156
@Stephen
@Oliver.yopanda
@Zeki Hilmi
May you all have an awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Skillie@23 (5/1/22)

Happy Birthday
@Brendon156
@Stephen
@Oliver.yopanda
@Zeki Hilmi

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (5/1/22)

Happy Birthday!

@Brendon156 
@Stephen 
@Oliver.yopanda 
@Zeki Hilmi

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (6/1/22)

Happy birthday @Sickboy77 and @Caramia and many happy returns!

​

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 2


----------



## Resistance (6/1/22)

@Brendon156
@Stephen
@Oliver.yopanda
@Zeki Hilmi
Happy belated birthday

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (6/1/22)

@Sickboy77
@Caramia
Happy birthday!

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 2


----------



## Mzr (6/1/22)

Happy birthday to you 
@Sickboy77
@Caramia
Wishing you both an awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 2


----------



## Timwis (6/1/22)

Happy Birthday!

@Sickboy77 
@Caramia

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (6/1/22)

Happy Birthday

@Sickboy77
@Caramia

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 2


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (6/1/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@Caramia 
@Sickboy77 
Have an awesome day ahead guys , take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/1/22)

Happy Birthday
@Sickboy77
@Caramia



May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 2


----------



## SAVaper (6/1/22)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Sickboy77
@Caramia

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 2


----------



## Phill (6/1/22)

Happy birthday @Sickboy77
@Caramia

Trust you will have an AWESOME day!

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 2


----------



## vicTor (6/1/22)

happy birthday

@Caramia 
@Sickboy77

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (6/1/22)

Morning all and a *happy birthday to...*
@Caramia
@Sickboy77

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (6/1/22)

Happy Birthday!!!

@Sickboy77
@Caramia 

Have an awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## AKS (6/1/22)

Happy birthday to you @Sickboy77 &
@Caramia 
Have a fantastic day.

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (6/1/22)

@Sickboy77
@Caramia
Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (7/1/22)

No birthdays today.

​

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/1/22)



Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (7/1/22)



Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (7/1/22)

Good morning Ecigssa family, I trust everyone is all good and well … have a fantastic Friday take care be safe and enjoy your day… looking forward to the weekend

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (7/1/22)



Reactions: Like 9


----------



## ARYANTO (7/1/22)

No birthdays - so happy Friday then fam , have a good one !

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mzr (7/1/22)

Wishing everyone an awesome day happy Friday

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 2


----------



## Resistance (7/1/22)

Happy Friday everyone!

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (8/1/22)

Happy birthday @Faiyaz Cheulkar @Jmpb @Nicholas Jones and @NikiLouw. I hope you all have an amazing day!

​

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Timwis (8/1/22)

Happy Birthday!

@Faiyaz Cheulkar 
@Jmpb 
@Nicholas Jones 
@NikiLouw

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Resistance (8/1/22)

@Faiyaz Cheulkar
@Jmpb
@Nicholas Jones
@NikiLouw
Happy birthday!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Hooked (8/1/22)

Happy birthday @Jmpb @Nicholas Jones and @NikiLouw. 

And special birthday wishes to @Faiyaz Cheulkar! Hope you have an awesome year!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (8/1/22)

A special birthday wish to @Faiyaz Cheulkar! Hope you have an awesome year!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (8/1/22)

Happy Birthday @Jmpb @Nicholas Jones and @NikiLouw.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (8/1/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@Faiyaz Cheulkar 
@Jmpb 
@Nicholas Jones 
@NikiLouw
may you guys have an awesome day ahead, take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (8/1/22)

Happy Birthday!!!

@Faiyaz Cheulkar
@Jmpb
@Nicholas Jones
@NikiLouw

Have an awesome day!!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/1/22)

A very special birthday wish for a awesome super guy! One of the 3 Amigos at the Cape Town vape meets, super talented, my brother from another mother, friend, just as crazy as I am  May you have super awesome day brother @Faiyaz Cheulkar CHEERS

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/1/22)

Happy Birthday
@Jmpb
@Nicholas Jones
@NikiLouw

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## SAVaper (8/1/22)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Faiyaz Cheulkar 
@Jmpb 
@Nicholas Jones 
@NikiLouw

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## AKS (8/1/22)

Happy birthday to you @Faiyaz Cheulkar 
@Jmpb , @Nicholas Jones & @NikiLouw
Have a fantastic Saturday.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## vicTor (8/1/22)

happy birthday

@Faiyaz Cheulkar
@Jmpb
@Nicholas Jones
@NikiLouw

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## ARYANTO (8/1/22)

Happy birthday to :
One of our long term active members, @Faiyaz Cheulkar and:
@Jmpb
@Nicholas Jones
@NikiLouw
Enjoy !

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## ddk1979 (8/1/22)

@Faiyaz Cheulkar
@Jmpb
@Nicholas Jones
@NikiLouw
Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (8/1/22)

thank you for the wishes

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## Mzr (8/1/22)

Happy birthday to you 
@Faiyaz Cheulkar
@Jmpb
@Nicholas Jones
@NikiLouw
May you all have an awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Grand Guru (9/1/22)

Happy birthday @Menzz and many happy returns!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## vicTor (9/1/22)

happy birthday

@Menzz

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (9/1/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@Menzz 
Have an awesome one , take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Timwis (9/1/22)

Happy Birthday!

@Menzz

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/1/22)

Happy Birthday
@Menzz

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## SAVaper (9/1/22)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Menzz

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ARYANTO (9/1/22)

Happy Birthday!
@Menzz
have a good one .

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## AKS (9/1/22)

Happy birthday to you @Menzz 
Have a great day.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Resistance (9/1/22)

@Menzz happy birthday

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ddk1979 (9/1/22)

@Menzz
Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Mzr (9/1/22)

Happy birthday to you @Menzz may you have an awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (9/1/22)

Happy Birthday!!!

@Menzz 

Have an awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Grand Guru (10/1/22)

Happy birthday @Just.dave99 and many happy returns!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Timwis (10/1/22)

Happy Birthday!

@Just.dave99

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/1/22)

Happy Birthday
@Just.dave99

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## SAVaper (10/1/22)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Just.dave99

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (10/1/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@Just.dave99 
Have an awesome day ahead, take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Phill (10/1/22)

Happy birthday @Just.dave99 - Have yourself an AWESOME day!!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## AKS (10/1/22)

Happy birthday to you @Just.dave99 
Have an excellent day.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (10/1/22)

Happy Birthday @Just.dave99

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## ARYANTO (10/1/22)

Happy birthday
@Just.dave99
Enjoy !

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## vicTor (10/1/22)

happy birthday

@Just.dave99

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (10/1/22)

Happy Birthday!!!

@Just.dave99 

Have an epic day!!!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ddk1979 (10/1/22)

@Just.dave99
Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Menzz (10/1/22)

Thank you for all the birthday wishes guys, really appreciate it 

Sent from my M2101K6G using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 7


----------



## Mzr (10/1/22)

Happy birthday to you @Just.dave99 may you have a awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Grand Guru (11/1/22)

Happy birthday @RayDeny @Soprono and @yaasir. I hope you all enjoy your special day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Timwis (11/1/22)

Happy Birthday!

@RayDeny 
@Soprono 
@yaasir

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Mzr (11/1/22)

Happy birthday to you 
@RayDeny
@Soprono
@yaasir
Wishing you all an awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (11/1/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@RayDeny 
@Soprono 
@yaasir
Have an amazing day ahead, take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (11/1/22)

Happy Birthday 

@RayDeny
@Soprono
@yaasir

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## SAVaper (11/1/22)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@RayDeny 
@Soprono 
@yaasir

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/1/22)

Happy Birthday
@RayDeny
@Soprono
@yaasir 



May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## vicTor (11/1/22)

happy birthday

@RayDeny
@Soprono
@yaasir

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (11/1/22)

Happy Birthday!!!

@RayDeny
@Soprono
@yaasir

Have an awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Phill (11/1/22)

Happy birthday!! Have yourself an AWESOME day!!!
@RayDeny
@Soprono
@yaasir

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## AKS (11/1/22)

Happy birthday to you @RayDeny
@Soprono &!@yaasir
Have a fantastic day.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ARYANTO (11/1/22)

Happy Birthday to...
@RayDeny
@Soprono
@yaasir

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ddk1979 (11/1/22)

@RayDeny
@Soprono
@yaasir
Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Resistance (11/1/22)

@Just.dave99
Happy belated birthday

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Resistance (11/1/22)

@RayDeny
@Soprono
@yaasir
Happy birthday

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Grand Guru (12/1/22)

Happy Birthdays @Jengz and many happy returns!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/1/22)

Happy Birthday
@Jengz

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Timwis (12/1/22)

Happy Birthday!

@Jengz

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (12/1/22)

Happy Birthday!!!

@Jengz 

Have an awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## SAVaper (12/1/22)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Jengz

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## vicTor (12/1/22)

happy birthday

@Jengz

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (12/1/22)

Happy Birthday @Jengz

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (12/1/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday @Jengz 
Have an awesome day ahead, take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Phill (12/1/22)

Happy birthday @Jengz, have yourself an AWESOME day today!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Mzr (12/1/22)

Happy birthday to you @Jengz wishing you an awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## AKS (12/1/22)

Happy birthday to you @Jengz 
Have a fantastic day and a great year ahead!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Hooked (12/1/22)

Happy Birthday @Jengz! Hope it's going to be a vaping good year for you!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Resistance (12/1/22)

@Jengz happy birthday!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ddk1979 (12/1/22)

@Jengz
Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Grand Guru (13/1/22)

Happy birthday @camz_boss @ErnstZA @shabs and @Ugi. I hope you all have an amazing day!

​

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Timwis (13/1/22)

Happy Birthday!

@camz_boss 
@ErnstZA 
@shabs 
@Ugi

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## SAVaper (13/1/22)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@camz_boss 
@ErnstZA 
@shabs 
@Ugi

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## vicTor (13/1/22)

happy birthday

@Ugi
@camz_boss
@ErnstZA
@shabs

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (13/1/22)

Happy Birthday!!!

@Ugi
@camz_boss
@ErnstZA
@shabs 

Have an epic day!!!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (13/1/22)

Happy Birthday

@camz_boss
@ErnstZA
@shabs
@Ugi.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/1/22)

Happy Birthday
@camz_boss
@ErnstZA
@shabs
@Ugi



May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (13/1/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@camz_boss 
@ErnstZA 
@shabs 
@Ugi 
have an awesome day ahead guys , take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Phill (13/1/22)

Happy birthday all! Have yourself a kick ass day!!
@camz_boss
@ErnstZA
@shabs
@Ugi

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## AKS (13/1/22)

Happy birthday to you @camz_boss
@ErnstZA , @shabs & @Ugi
Have a great day.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Stranger (13/1/22)

@camz_boss
@ErnstZA
@shabs
@Ugi

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Mzr (13/1/22)

Happy birthday to you 
@camz_boss
@ErnstZA
@shabs
And this other young gentleman @Ugi have a lekker day all of you

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Jengz (13/1/22)

Sorry for the delay, huge thanks to everyone for the wishes yesterday. Much appreciated.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 7


----------



## ddk1979 (13/1/22)

@camz_boss
@ErnstZA
@shabs
@Ugi
Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Grand Guru (14/1/22)

Happy Birthday to the legendary @Resistance. I hope you have an amazing day my friend!

​

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (14/1/22)

Happy Birthday!

The one and only @Resistance

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (14/1/22)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Resistance

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/1/22)

Happy Birthday @Resistance may you have a super awesome day!

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (14/1/22)

Happy Birthday, @Resistance.

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (14/1/22)

Special birthday wishes to you @Resistance 
Thank you for your contributions to the forum.

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (14/1/22)

happy birthday

@Resistance

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (14/1/22)

Good morning and a very happy and special birthday 
@Resistance 
I hope you have an amazing day ahead , take care enjoy and party on into the weekend buddy

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Phill (14/1/22)

Happy birthday @Resistance, have yourself an AWESOME day!!!

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (14/1/22)

Happy belated birthday
@camz_boss
@ErnstZA
@shabs

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Resistance (14/1/22)

Grand Guru said:


> Happy Birthday to the legendary @Resistance. I hope you have an amazing day my friend!
> 
> View attachment 248261​





Timwis said:


> Happy Birthday!
> 
> The one and only @Resistance
> 
> View attachment 248262





SAVaper said:


> Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
> @Resistance





MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 248263
> 
> Happy Birthday @Resistance may you have a super awesome day!





Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Happy Birthday, @Resistance.





ddk1979 said:


> View attachment 248268
> 
> 
> 
> ...





vicTor said:


> happy birthday
> 
> @Resistance





Yuvir Punwasi said:


> Good morning and a very happy and special birthday
> @Resistance
> I hope you have an amazing day ahead , take care enjoy and party on into the weekend buddy





Phill said:


> Happy birthday @Resistance, have yourself an AWESOME day!!!



Thanks for the wishes. You guys are awesome!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## AKS (14/1/22)

A very happy birthday to you @Resistance 
Have an excellent weekend.

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (14/1/22)

AKS said:


> A very happy birthday to you @Resistance
> Have an excellent weekend.


Thanks. You're awesome!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Mzr (14/1/22)

Happy birthday to the Capes vaping Royalty @Resistance wishing you an awesome day celebrating buddy

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (14/1/22)

HaPpY bIrThDaY!!!!

@Resistance 

Have an epic day!!!!

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (14/1/22)

Mzr said:


> Happy birthday to the Capes vaping Royalty @Resistance wishing you an awesome day celebrating buddy
> View attachment 248275





DarthBranMuffin said:


> HaPpY bIrThDaY!!!!
> 
> @Resistance
> 
> Have an epic day!!!!



Thanks guys you're awesome too!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## Stranger (14/1/22)

@Resistance

I am late i'm late for a very important date

Your birthday

Many happy returns mate.

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Ugi (14/1/22)

Thanks for birthday wishes

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Grand Guru (15/1/22)

Happy birthday @alex1501 and @Zer0_C00L and many happy returns!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (15/1/22)

Happy Birthday 

@alex1501 
@Zer0_C00L

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Timwis (15/1/22)

Happy Birthday!

@alex1501 
@Zer0_C00L

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/1/22)

Happy Birthday
@alex1501
@Zer0_C00L



May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## SAVaper (15/1/22)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@alex1501 
@Zer0_C00L

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (15/1/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@alex1501 
@Zer0_C00L
Have a great day ahead guys, take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## vicTor (15/1/22)

happy birthday

@alex1501 
@Zer0_C00L

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Resistance (15/1/22)

Stranger said:


> @Resistance
> 
> I am late i'm late for a very important date
> 
> ...


It's never too late to be awesome. Thanks bro!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Resistance (15/1/22)

@alex1501
@Zer0_C00L
Happy birthday!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ARYANTO (15/1/22)

@Resistance 
sorry bru , happy belated !

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (15/1/22)

Happy birthday
@alex1501
@Zer0_C00L

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Resistance (15/1/22)

ARYANTO said:


> @Resistance
> sorry bru , happy belated !


Thank bro! You're awesome too

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## AKS (15/1/22)

Happy birthday to you @alex1501 &
@Zer0_C00L
Have a great weekend.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ddk1979 (15/1/22)

@alex1501
@Zer0_C00L
Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Mzr (15/1/22)

Happy birthday to you 
@alex1501
@Zer0_C00L
Wishing you both an awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (15/1/22)

Happy Birthday!!!

@alex1501
@Zer0_C00L

Have an awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Grand Guru (16/1/22)

Happy birthday @Limbo @shaheedtait and @Tauriqj and many happy returns!

And special birthday wishes to @Raindance for an amazing day and blessed year ahead!

​

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (16/1/22)

A happy birthday 
@Limbo 
@shaheedtait 
@Tauriqj 
@Raindance 
I hope you guys have a super awesome day , take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (16/1/22)

Happy birthday! 

@Limbo 
@shaheedtait 
@Tauriqj




And special birthday wishes to @Raindance!

Reactions: Like 11 | Agree 1


----------



## SAVaper (16/1/22)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Raindance 
@Limbo 
@shaheedtait 
@Tauriqj

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/1/22)

Happy Birthday
@Raindance
@Limbo
@shaheedtait
@Tauriqj

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## AKS (16/1/22)

Happy birthday to you @Raindance 
@Limbo , @shaheedtait & @Tauriqj
Have an excellent day.

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (16/1/22)

@Raindance
@Limbo
@shaheedtait
@Tauriqj
Happy birthday

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (16/1/22)

Happy birthday @Limbo, @shaheedtait and @Tauriqj 

And special wishes to @Raindance. Hope it will be a good year for you!

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (16/1/22)

Happy birthday
@Limbo
@shaheedtait
@Tauriqj
@Raindance - big shout out - have a happy day and a great year ahead -eat lotsa cake !

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (16/1/22)

happy birthday

@Raindance
@Limbo
@shaheedtait
@Tauriqj

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (16/1/22)

Happy Birthday @Limbo, @shaheedtait and @Tauriqj

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (16/1/22)

A special Happy Birthday message to @Raindance who I have come to know and disrespect over the past few years.

The following message provides a glimpse into your complex mind as it depicts two of your favourite pastimes. The second one refers to your distilling (not consumption) of alchohol. Regarding the first one, the less said the better.

All the best Mike.

Reactions: Like 9 | Funny 4


----------



## ddk1979 (16/1/22)

@Raindance - extra special wishes to you. 

@Limbo
@shaheedtait
@Tauriqj
Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mzr (16/1/22)

Happy birthday to you 
@Raindance
@Limbo
@shaheedtait
@Tauriqj
Wishing you all a super day celebrating

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (17/1/22)

Happy Birthday @clydern @Ollie @thehbomb101 @Zegee and last but not least to myself @Grand Guru! I hope everyone has an awesome day!

​

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (17/1/22)

Happy Birthday!

@clydern 
@Ollie 
@thehbomb101 
@Zegee

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Timwis (17/1/22)

And very special Birthday wishes to @Grand Guru who makes sure nobody's birthday is missed!

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (17/1/22)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Grand Guru
@clydern 
@Ollie 
@thehbomb101 
@Zegee

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/1/22)

Happy Birthday
@Grand Guru
@clydern
@Ollie
@thehbomb101
@Zegee



May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (17/1/22)

happy birthday

@Grand Guru 
@clydern
@Ollie
@thehbomb101
@Zegee

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## WV2021 (17/1/22)

Good Morning all. 
Hope everybody is keeping safe still and warm. 
Happy birthday to:
@Grand Guru
@clydern
@Ollie
@thehbomb101
@Zegee
My you guys be spoiled rotten.

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (17/1/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@clydern 
@Ollie 
@thehbomb101 
@Zegee
hope you guys have an awesome day and a great start to the new week, take care enjoy

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (17/1/22)

A very special happy birthday message goes out to 
@Grand Guru 
I hope you started this day off with everything of the very best , thank you for being the first to notify us with the birthdays and always being a team player by helping out… may your day be nothing short of awesomeness and all the very best… I hope you get spoilt by friends and family, have a marvellous day ahead

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Phill (17/1/22)

Happy birthday all, have yourself an AWESOME day!
@Grand Guru
@clydern
@Ollie
@thehbomb101
@Zegee

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Zegee (17/1/22)

Thank you for the wishes 

Sent from my SM-N975W using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7


----------



## AKS (17/1/22)

XL birthday wishes to @Grand Guru ,minister of birthdays and hand check boss.
Happy birthday also to @clydern 
@Ollie @thehbomb101 & @Zegee

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (17/1/22)

Very special Birthday wishes to @Grand Guru who contributes so much to this forum.

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (17/1/22)

Happy Birthday

@clydern
@Ollie
@thehbomb101
@Zege

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## THE REAPER (17/1/22)

Happy Birthday
@Grand Guru
Have a great day everyone
Happy Birthday
@clydern
@Ollie
@thehbomb101
@Zegee

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (17/1/22)

Happy Birthday  
@clydern
@Ollie
@thehbomb101
@Zegee

And special birthday wishes to @Grand Guru! Have a vaping good year!!

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (17/1/22)

Happy birthday to...
@Grand Guru -big shout out to a mentor and friend 
@clydern
@Ollie
@thehbomb101
@Zegee
have a great day !

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (17/1/22)

@clydern
@Ollie
@thehbomb101
@Zegee

And special birthday wishes to you* @Grand Guru *


Wishing you all an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mzr (17/1/22)

Happy birthday to you 
@clydern
@Ollie
@thehbomb101
@Zegee
And very special wishes for the birthday Guru himself @Grand Guru may you all have a awesome day celebrating and get lekker prezzies

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (17/1/22)

Happy Belated Birthday!!!

@Raindance
@Limbo
@shaheedtait
@Tauriqj 

Happy Birthday!!!

@Grand Guru
@clydern
@Ollie
@thehbomb101
@Zegee 

Have an awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 2


----------



## Stranger (17/1/22)

@clydern
@Ollie
@thehbomb101
@Zegee

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Stranger (17/1/22)

@Grand Guru 

Metal guru, is it you?
Metal guru, is it you?
All alone without a telephone

Best wishes mate.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## Grand Guru (17/1/22)

Thank you all for the birthday wishes. It’s really humbling! Apart from a looong meeting, it has been an awesome day

​

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 10


----------



## Resistance (17/1/22)

@Grand Guru
Hope your day was just Epic!

@clydern
@Ollie
@thehbomb101
@Zegee
Happy Birthday

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (18/1/22)

Happy birthday @Drikusw @87hunter @Paulie @timmymorton1 and @vaan112. I hope everyone has an amazing day!

​

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/1/22)

Happy Birthday 
@Drikusw 
@87hunter 
@Paulie 
@timmymorton1 
@vaan112



May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Timwis (18/1/22)

Happy Birthday!

@Drikusw 
@87hunter 
@Paulie 
@timmymorton1 
@vaan112

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## vicTor (18/1/22)

happy birthday

@Paulie 
@Drikusw
@87hunter
@timmymorton1
@vaan112

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## SAVaper (18/1/22)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Drikusw 
@87hunter 
@Paulie 
@timmymorton1 
@vaan112

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (18/1/22)

Happy Birthday

@Drikusw
@87hunter
@Paulie
@timmymorton1
@vaan112

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (18/1/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@Drikusw
@87hunter
@Paulie
@timmymorton1
@vaan112
Have an awesome day ahead guys take care enjoy, and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Phill (18/1/22)

Happy birthday all, hope you going to have an AWESOME day!!!
@Drikusw
@87hunter
@Paulie
@timmymorton1
@vaan112

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## AKS (18/1/22)

Happy birthday to you 
@Drikusw 
@87hunter 
@Paulie 
@timmymorton1 
@vaan112
Have a fantastic day.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (18/1/22)

Happy Birthday!!!

@Drikusw
@87hunter
@Paulie
@timmymorton1
@vaan112 

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Mzr (18/1/22)

Happy birthday to you
@Drikusw
@87hunter
@Paulie
@timmymorton1
@vaan112
Wishing you all a awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## ddk1979 (18/1/22)

@Drikusw
@87hunter
@Paulie
@timmymorton1
@vaan112
Wishing you all an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Stranger (18/1/22)

@Drikusw
@87hunter
@Paulie
@timmymorton1
@vaan112

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Resistance (18/1/22)

@Drikusw
@87hunter
@Paulie
@timmymorton1
@vaan112
Happy birthday!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Grand Guru (19/1/22)

Happy birthday @BumbleBee @DoubleD and @ZeeHanzo. I hope you have a wonderful day!

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/1/22)

Happy Birthday
@BumbleBee 
@DoubleD 
@ZeeHanzo



May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 2


----------



## SAVaper (19/1/22)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@BumbleBee
@DoubleD
@ZeeHanzo

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 2


----------



## vicTor (19/1/22)

happy birthday

@BumbleBee 
@DoubleD 
@ZeeHanzo

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 2


----------



## Timwis (19/1/22)

Happy Birthday!

@BumbleBee 
@DoubleD 
@ZeeHanzo

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 2


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (19/1/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@BumbleBee 
@DoubleD 
@ZeeHanzo
I hope you guys have an awesome day ahead , take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 2


----------



## Phill (19/1/22)

Happy birthday all, have yourself a GREAT day!!
@BumbleBee
@DoubleD
@ZeeHanzo

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 2


----------



## AKS (19/1/22)

Happy birthday to you @BumbleBee
@DoubleD & @ZeeHanzo
Have a fantastic day.

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (19/1/22)

Happy Birthday

@BumbleBee
@DoubleD
@ZeeHanzo

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (19/1/22)

Happy Birthday!!!

@BumbleBee
@DoubleD
@ZeeHanzo 

Have an awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 2


----------



## ARYANTO (19/1/22)

Happy belated birthday to :
@Paulie
@Drikusw
@87hunter
@timmymorton1
@vaan112
and happy happy to :
@BumbleBee one of our trusted vendors 
@DoubleD
@ZeeHanzo
ENJOY

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 2


----------



## Stranger (19/1/22)

@BumbleBee
@DoubleD
@ZeeHanzo

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 3 | Thanks 2


----------



## ddk1979 (19/1/22)

@BumbleBee
@DoubleD
@ZeeHanzo
Wishing you all an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 2


----------



## Mzr (19/1/22)

Happy birthday to you 
@BumbleBee
@DoubleD
@ZeeHanzo
Wishing you all a awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 2


----------



## DoubleD (19/1/22)

Thanks for the love my forum fam 

Happy birthday to @ZeeHanzo and my friend, the man @BumbleBee , you absolute legends, may the year ahead spoil you with love and all the best life has to offer

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (19/1/22)

@BumbleBee
@DoubleD
@ZeeHanzo
Happy birthday!

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 2


----------



## Grand Guru (20/1/22)

Happy birthday @DanteTRD @juliannaidoo.jn @r0ckf1re and @Tumatsu and many happy returns!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Timwis (20/1/22)

Happy Birthday!

@DanteTRD 
@juliannaidoo.jn 
@r0ckf1re 
@Tumatsu

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## SAVaper (20/1/22)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@DanteTRD 
@juliannaidoo.jn 
@r0ckf1re 
@Tumatsu

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## vicTor (20/1/22)

happy birthday

@DanteTRD
@juliannaidoo.jn
@r0ckf1re
@Tumatsu

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/1/22)

Happy Birthday
@DanteTRD
@juliannaidoo.jn
@r0ckf1re
@Tumatsu



May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (20/1/22)

Happy Birthday

@DanteTRD
@juliannaidoo.jn
@r0ckf1re
@Tumatsu

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Phill (20/1/22)

Happy birthday!! Have yourself an AWESOME day!
@DanteTRD
@juliannaidoo.jn
@r0ckf1re
@Tumatsu

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (20/1/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@DanteTRD 
@juliannaidoo.jn 
@r0ckf1re 
@Tumatsu
have an awesome day ahead guys, take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## AKS (20/1/22)

Happy birthday to you @DanteTRD
@juliannaidoo.jn @r0ckf1re & @Tumatsu
Have a wonderful day.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Mzr (20/1/22)

Happy birthday to you 
@juliannaidoo.jn
@DanteTRD
@r0ckf1re
@Tumatsu
Wishing you all a awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (20/1/22)

Happy Birthday!!!

@DanteTRD
@juliannaidoo.jn
@r0ckf1re
@Tumatsu 

Have a great day!!!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ddk1979 (20/1/22)

@DanteTRD
@juliannaidoo.jn
@r0ckf1re
@Tumatsu
Wishing you all an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Stranger (20/1/22)

@DanteTRD 
@juliannaidoo.jn 
@r0ckf1re 
@Tumatsu

Many happy returns

That's a hot vape there Dante

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## ARYANTO (20/1/22)

Happy Birthday!
@DanteTRD
@juliannaidoo.jn
@r0ckf1re
@Tumatsu

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## BumbleBee (20/1/22)

Thanks everyone for the Birthday wishes 

...and Happy Birthday @DoubleD

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## r0ckf1re (20/1/22)

Thank you kindly to one and all for the wishes, appreciate it very much! 

Sent from my SM-N986B using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## Resistance (20/1/22)

@DanteTRD
@juliannaidoo.jn
@r0ckf1re
@Tumatsu
Happy birthday!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Grand Guru (21/1/22)

Happy birthday @Gasbomb @Jakes147 @hasanm and @Ocali and many happy returns!

Special wishes to @Chanelr! I hope you have a wonderful day and a blessed year ahead!

​

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (21/1/22)

Happy Birthday!

@Gasbomb 
@Jakes147 
@hasanm 
@Ocali
@Chanelr

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/1/22)

Happy Birthday
@Chanelr 
@Gasbomb
@Jakes147
@hasanm
@Ocali



May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## SAVaper (21/1/22)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Chanelr 
@Gasbomb
@Jakes147
@hasanm
@Ocali

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## vicTor (21/1/22)

happy birthday

@Chanelr 
@Gasbomb
@Jakes147
@hasanm
@Ocali

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## AKS (21/1/22)

Happy birthday to you @Chanelr 
@Gasbomb @Jakes147 @hasanm &
@Ocali
Have a wonderful day.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (21/1/22)

Happy Birthday

@Gasbomb
@Jakes147
@hasanm
@Ocali
@Chanelr

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Phill (21/1/22)

Happy birthday all, have yourself a SUPER day!
@Gasbomb
@Jakes147
@hasanm
@Ocali
@Chanelr

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Hooked (21/1/22)

Happy birthday @Gasbomb @Jakes147 @hasanm @Ocali 

And special birthday wishes to @Chanelr!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (21/1/22)

Good morning and a happy 
@Gasbomb 
@Jakes147 
@hasanm 
@Ocali
have an awesome ahead , take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (21/1/22)

A very special happy birthday goes out to 
@Chanelr 
May you have a fantabulous day ahead , with many happy returns… have a blast and enjoy

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (21/1/22)

Happy Birthday!!!

@Chanelr
@Gasbomb
@Jakes147
@hasanm
@Ocali 

Have an awesome day!!!!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## ddk1979 (21/1/22)

@Chanelr
@Gasbomb
@Jakes147
@hasanm
@Ocali
Wishing you all an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## ARYANTO (21/1/22)

Happy birthday , happy Friday
BIG Shout out to @Chanelr have a good one !
@Gasbomb
@Jakes147
@hasanm
@Ocali
ENJOY

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 1


----------



## Stranger (21/1/22)

@Gasbomb
@Jakes147
@hasanm
@Ocali
@Chanelr

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Mzr (21/1/22)

Happy birthday to you
@Gasbomb
@Jakes147
@hasanm
@Ocali
Big shout out to @Chanelr 
May you all have a awesome day celebrating into the weekend

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru (22/1/22)

Happy birthday @JasonDieBaardMan and many happy returns!

Special birthday wishes to @Gizmo and thank you for all your contributions to the forum!

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (22/1/22)

Happy Birthday!

@JasonDieBaardMan
@Gizmo

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (22/1/22)

Happy Birthday

@JasonDieBaardMan
@Gizmo

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## AKS (22/1/22)

Happy birthday to you @Gizmo & @JasonDieBaardMan
Have a fantastic day.

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (22/1/22)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@JasonDieBaardMan
@Gizmo

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (22/1/22)

happy birthday

@Gizmo 
@JasonDieBaardMan

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (22/1/22)

@Gizmo
@JasonDieBaardMan
Wishing you all an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Phill (22/1/22)

Happy birthday you two peeps! Have yourself an AWESOME day today!!!
@JasonDieBaardMan
@Gizmo

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/1/22)

Happy Birthday
@JasonDieBaardMan
@Gizmo

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (22/1/22)

2 very special birthdays indeed!

@Gizmo, without whom whe probably wouldn't have ECIGSSA, hope @Stroodlepuff spoils you rotten today.

@JasonDieBaardMan, from my favorite place in the world: Upington, geniet hom Meneer! Hoop jy het n bevange dag!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (22/1/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@Gizmo 
@JasonDieBaardMan 
I hope you guys have an awesome day ahead , take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (22/1/22)

Happy Birthday!!!

@Gizmo
@JasonDieBaardMan 

Have an Epic day!!!!

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (22/1/22)

Happy birthday to
@JasonDieBaardMan
@Gizmo

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mzr (22/1/22)

Happy birthday to you 
@Gizmo
@JasonDieBaardMan
Have an awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (23/1/22)

Happy birthday @Darrylth @m05am @Reddy_D @Skillie@23 and @traulstone. I hope you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Timwis (23/1/22)

Happy Birthday!

@Darrylth 
@m05am 
@Reddy_D 
@Skillie@23 
@traulstone

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/1/22)

Happy Birthday 
@Darrylth 
@m05am 
@Reddy_D 
@Skillie@23 
@traulstone



May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (23/1/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@Darrylth 
@m05am 
@Reddy_D 
@Skillie@23 
@traulstone
I hope you guys have an amazing day ahead , take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## vicTor (23/1/22)

happy birthday

@Darrylth
@m05am
@Reddy_D
@Skillie@23
@traulstone

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## SAVaper (23/1/22)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Darrylth 
@m05am 
@Reddy_D 
@Skillie@23 
@traulstone

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (23/1/22)

Happy Birthday

@Darrylth
@m05am
@Reddy_D
@Skillie@23
@traulstone

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## AKS (23/1/22)

Happy birthday to you @Darrylth
@m05am @Reddy_D @Skillie@23 &
@traulstone
Have a wonderful day.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ARYANTO (23/1/22)

Happy Birthday!
@Darrylth
@m05am
@Reddy_D
@Skillie@23
@traulstone

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Mzr (23/1/22)

Happy birthday to you 
@Darrylth
@m05am
@Reddy_D
@Skillie@23
@traulstone
May you all have a awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ddk1979 (23/1/22)

@Darrylth
@m05am
@Reddy_D
@Skillie@23
@traulstone
Wishing you all an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (23/1/22)

Happy Birthday!!!

@Darrylth
@m05am
@Reddy_D
@Skillie@23
@traulstone

Have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Resistance (23/1/22)

@Chanelr
@Gasbomb
@Jakes147
@hasanm
@Ocali

Happy belated birthday!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Resistance (23/1/22)

@Gizmo
@JasonDieBaardMan
Happy belated birthday!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Resistance (23/1/22)

@Darrylth
@m05am
@Reddy_D
@Skillie@23
@traulstone
Happy birthday!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Grand Guru (24/1/22)

Happy birthday @duncan_ji @Greg Nimb @GerrieP and @Morph699. I hope you have a wonderful day!

​

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## SAVaper (24/1/22)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@duncan_ji
@Greg Nimb
@GerrieP
@Morph699

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Timwis (24/1/22)

Happy Birthday!

@duncan_ji 
@Greg Nimb 
@GerrieP 
@Morph699

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (24/1/22)

Happy Birthday 

@duncan_ji
@Greg Nimb
@GerrieP
@Morph699

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/1/22)

Happy Birthday
@duncan_ji
@Greg Nimb
@GerrieP
@Morph699



May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## vicTor (24/1/22)

happy birthday

@duncan_ji
@Greg Nimb
@GerrieP
@Morph699

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (24/1/22)

A good morning and a happy birthday 
@duncan_ji
@Greg Nimb
@GerrieP
@Morph699
I hope you guys have a marvellous day ahead , take care enjoy and many happy returns of the day

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## AKS (24/1/22)

Happy birthday to you @duncan_ji
@Greg Nimb @GerrieP & @Morph699
Have a fantastic day and a great week ahead.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Resistance (24/1/22)

@duncan_ji
@Greg Nimb
@GerrieP
@Morph699
Happy birthday!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Phill (24/1/22)

Happy birthday all! Have yourself a SUPER day!!
@duncan_ji
@Greg Nimb
@GerrieP
@Morph699

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Mzr (24/1/22)

Happy birthday 
@duncan_ji
@Greg Nimb
@GerrieP
@Morph699
Have a awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Stranger (24/1/22)

Many happy returns for all the weekend birthdays

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Stranger (24/1/22)

@duncan_ji
@Greg Nimb
@GerrieP
@Morph699

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## ddk1979 (24/1/22)

@duncan_ji
@Greg Nimb
@GerrieP
@Morph699
Wishing you all an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (24/1/22)

Happy Birthday!!!

@duncan_ji
@Greg Nimb
@GerrieP
@Morph699 

Have a great day!!!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Grand Guru (25/1/22)

Happy birthday @BeyondCustoms @CJB85 @Suhail_B and many happy returns!

Special birthday wishes to the legendary @KZOR. I hope you have an amazing day and a blessed year ahead!

​

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (25/1/22)

Happy Birthday!

@BeyondCustoms 
@CJB85 
@Suhail_B



And special birthday wishes to @KZOR!

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/1/22)

A very special birthday wish for a super awesome guy! Happy birthday @KZOR may you have an awesome day! Keep on being the the super nice guy that you are! Cheers mate

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/1/22)

Happy Birthday
@BeyondCustoms
@CJB85
@Suhail_B

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## vicTor (25/1/22)

happy birthday

@KZOR 
@CJB85 
@BeyondCustoms
@Suhail_B

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (25/1/22)

Happy Birthday to 
@CJB85
@BeyondCustoms
@Suhail_B

And special birthday wishes @KZOR!

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Phill (25/1/22)

Happy birthday all! have yourself an AWESOME day!!
@KZOR
@CJB85
@BeyondCustoms
@Suhail_B

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (25/1/22)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@KZOR 
@CJB85 
@BeyondCustoms
@Suhail_B

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (25/1/22)

Happy Birthday!!!

@KZOR
@CJB85
@BeyondCustoms
@Suhail_B 

Have an Epic Day!!!

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (25/1/22)

Happy Happy to 
@BeyondCustoms
@Suhail_B
And a special Happy Happy to
@KZOR
@CJB85
Hope you have a great one gents!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## AKS (25/1/22)

Happy birthday to you @CJB85
@BeyondCustoms & @Suhail_B
And special birthday wishes to a fantastic reviewer & great guy, @KZOR 
Veels geluk!

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (25/1/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@BeyondCustoms 
@CJB85 
@Suhail_B
have an awesome day ahead, take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (25/1/22)

A very special happy birthday message goes out to 

@KZOR 

I hope you have an epic day ahead, take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## THE REAPER (25/1/22)

Happy Birthday

@KZOR
@CJB85
@BeyondCustoms
@Suhail_B
Have a great day everyone.

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mzr (25/1/22)

Happy birthday to you 
@BeyondCustoms
@Suhail_B
Special wishes for 
@KZOR
@CJB85
Wishing all you guys an awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (25/1/22)

Happy Birthday 

@CJB85
@BeyondCustoms
@Suhail_B

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (25/1/22)

Special Happy Birthday wishes to @KZOR . Wishing you everything of the best matey. Thanks for all the reviews, vape meets, juices etc. etc.

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (25/1/22)

@KZOR
@CJB85
@BeyondCustoms
@Suhail_B
Wishing you all an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (25/1/22)

@BeyondCustoms
@Suhail_B

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Stranger (25/1/22)

@CJB85

Many happy returns mate, trust you have a special day

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Stranger (25/1/22)

@KZOR

Many happy returns Master KZOR, may the force stay with you

Reactions: Like 8 | Funny 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (25/1/22)

Happy Birthday to ...
@BeyondCustoms 
@CJB85 
@Suhail_B 
drum roll........
And special birthday wishes to @KZOR!

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (25/1/22)

@KZOR
@CJB85
@BeyondCustoms
@Suhail_B
Happy Birthday!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Grand Guru (26/1/22)

Happy birthday @Ruan0.30 and many happy returns!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## SAVaper (26/1/22)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Ruan0.30

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Timwis (26/1/22)

Happy Birthday!

@Ruan0.30

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/1/22)

Happy Birthday
@Ruan0.30 

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## vicTor (26/1/22)

happy birthday

@Ruan0.30

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (26/1/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@Ruan0.30 
Have an awesome day ahead , take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Phill (26/1/22)

Happy birthday @Ruan0.30
Have yourself a SUPER day today!!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (26/1/22)

Happy Birthday!!!

@Ruan0.30 

Have an awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (26/1/22)

Happy Birthday @Ruan0.30

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## AKS (26/1/22)

Happy birthday to you @Ruan0.30 
Have a fantastic day.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## THE REAPER (26/1/22)

Happy Birthday 
@Ruan0.30
Have a great day everyone.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## ARYANTO (26/1/22)

Happy Birthdayto...
@Ruan0.30
enjoy

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Mzr (26/1/22)

Happy birthday to you @Ruan0.30 wishing you an awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Resistance (26/1/22)

@Ruan0.30
Happy birthday

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Stranger (26/1/22)

@Ruan0.30

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Grand Guru (27/1/22)

Happy birthday @Latrocius and @Vapemeister and many happy returns!

Special birthday wishes to the coil master @charln and thank you for all your contributions to the community!

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (27/1/22)

Happy Birthday!

@Latrocius 
@Vapemeister



And Special Birthday Wishes to the Coil Craftsman @charln!

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (27/1/22)

happy birthday

@charln 
@Latrocius 
@Vapemeister

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (27/1/22)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@charln 
@Latrocius 
@Vapemeister

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/1/22)

Happy Birthday
@charln
@Latrocius
@Vapemeister 



May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (27/1/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@charln 
@Latrocius 
@Vapemeister
I hope you guys have a great day ahead take care enjoy, and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Phill (27/1/22)

Happy birthday all! Have yourself an AWESOME day!!
@charln
@Latrocius
@Vapemeister

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## AKS (27/1/22)

Happy birthday to you @charln
@Latrocius & @Vapemeister
Have an excellent day.

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (27/1/22)

@charln
@Latrocius
@Vapemeister
Happy birthday

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## WV2021 (27/1/22)

Good Morning all hope you all are keepi g safe and warm. 
Happy birthday to
@charln
@Latrocius
@Vapemeister
May you guys have a blessed day.

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (27/1/22)

Happy Birthday!!!

@charln
@Latrocius
@Vapemeister 

Hope you have an Epic day!!!

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## THE REAPER (27/1/22)

Happy Birthday 
@charln
@Latrocius
@Vapemeister
Hope everyone has a great day.

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mzr (27/1/22)

Happy birthday to you 
@charln
@Latrocius
@Vapemeister
Have a great day celebrating

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (27/1/22)

@charln
@Latrocius
@Vapemeister

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (27/1/22)

Happy Birthday

@charln
@Latrocius
@Vapemeister

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (27/1/22)

@Ruan0.30
Hope you had an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ddk1979 (27/1/22)

@charln
@Latrocius
@Vapemeister 
Wishing you all an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (28/1/22)

Happy birthday @JulianJulian. Enjoy your special day!

​

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Timwis (28/1/22)

Happy Birthday!

@JulianJulian

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/1/22)

Happy Birthday
@JulianJulian

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (28/1/22)

Happy Birthday, @JulianJulian.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (28/1/22)

A happy birthday 
@JulianJulian 
Have an amazing day ahead , take care enjoy and many happy returns… party the weekend away

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## vicTor (28/1/22)

happy birthday

@JulianJulian

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## SAVaper (28/1/22)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@JulianJulian

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Phill (28/1/22)

Happy birthday young man! Have yourself a SUPER day!
@JulianJulian

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## DavyH (28/1/22)

Happy birthday @JulianJulian and all the people I’ve missed through laziness! Hope it is/they were great!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## AKS (28/1/22)

Happy birthday to you @JulianJulian 
Have an excellent day.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## THE REAPER (28/1/22)

Happy Birthday
@JulianJulian
Have a awesome day everyone.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (28/1/22)

Happy Birthday!!!

@JulianJulian 

Have an Awesome Day!!!!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Stranger (28/1/22)

@JulianJulian

Many happy returns Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 7 | Funny 2


----------



## Mzr (28/1/22)

Happy birthday to you @JulianJulian have an awesome birthday weekend

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ddk1979 (28/1/22)

@JulianJulian
Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Resistance (28/1/22)

@JulianJulian
Happy birthday

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Grand Guru (29/1/22)

Happy birthday @Waine and @Fog-e. I hope you have a wonderful day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Timwis (29/1/22)

Happy Birthday!

@Waine 
@Fog-e

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (29/1/22)

Happy birthday @Waine and @Fog-e

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## vicTor (29/1/22)

happy birthday

@Waine 
@Fog-e

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## SAVaper (29/1/22)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Waine 
@Fog-e

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Resistance (29/1/22)

@Waine
@Fog-e
Happy Birthday

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/1/22)

Happy Birthday
@Waine
@Fog-e.

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## AKS (29/1/22)

Happy birthday to you @Waine & @Fog-e
Have a wonderful weekend.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (29/1/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@Waine 
@Fog-e
Wishing you guys the very best , take care and enjoy

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## THE REAPER (29/1/22)

Happy Birthday 
@Waine
@Fog-e
Have an great day everyone.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Mzr (29/1/22)

Happy birthday to you 
@Waine
@Fog-e
Have an awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ddk1979 (29/1/22)

@Waine
@Fog-e
Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (29/1/22)

Happy Birthday!!!

@Waine 
@Fog-e 

Have a great day!!!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Grand Guru (30/1/22)

Happy birthday @Steph and @Teunh and many happy returns!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (30/1/22)

Happy Birthday!!!

@Steph 
@Teunh 

Have an Awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Timwis (30/1/22)

Happy Birthday!

@Steph 
@Teunh

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/1/22)

Happy Birthday
@Steph
@Teunh

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (30/1/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@Steph 
@Teunh 
have an awesome day ahead guys , take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## AKS (30/1/22)

Happy birthday to you @Steph & @Teunh
Have a fantastic day.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (30/1/22)

Happy Birthday

@Steph
@Teunh

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## vicTor (30/1/22)

happy birthday

@Steph 
@Teunh

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Resistance (30/1/22)

@Steph
@Teunh
Happy birthday

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Mzr (30/1/22)

Happy birthday to you
@Steph
@Teunh
Have an awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ddk1979 (30/1/22)

@Steph
@Teunh
Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## SAVaper (30/1/22)

Happy birthday to
@Steph
@Teunh

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Grand Guru (31/1/22)

Happy birthday @Meezaan and many happy returns!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (31/1/22)

Happy Birthday
@Meezaan 

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## SAVaper (31/1/22)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Meezaan

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## vicTor (31/1/22)

happy birthday

@Meezaan

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Timwis (31/1/22)

Happy Birthday!

@Meezaan

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (31/1/22)

Happy Birthday!!!

@Meezaan 

Have an awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (31/1/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday
@Meezaan 
Have an amazing day ahead, take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## AKS (31/1/22)

Happy birthday to you @Meezaan 
Have a great week ahead.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Mzr (31/1/22)

Happy birthday to you @Meezaan have a lekker day celebrating

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (31/1/22)

Happy Birthday @Meezaan

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Phill (31/1/22)

Happy birthday @Meezaan
Have yourself an AWESOME day!!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Resistance (31/1/22)

@Meezaan
Happy Birthday

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ddk1979 (31/1/22)

@Meezaan
Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Grand Guru (1/2/22)

Happy birthday @Scouse45 and many happy returns!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Timwis (1/2/22)

Happy Birthday!

@Scouse45

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## SAVaper (1/2/22)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Scouse45

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (1/2/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@Scouse45 
Have an amazing day ahead, take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## vicTor (1/2/22)

happy birthday

@Scouse45

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/2/22)

Happy Birthday
@Scouse45

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (1/2/22)

Happy Birthday @Scouse45

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Phill (1/2/22)

Happy birthday @Scouse45
Have yourself a SUPER day!!!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## AKS (1/2/22)

Happy birthday to you @Scouse45 
Have an excellent day.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (1/2/22)

Happy Birthday!!!

@Scouse45 

Have an Epic Day!!!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Resistance (1/2/22)

@Scouse45 Happy Birthday

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Mzr (1/2/22)

Happy birthday @Scouse45 have an awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## THE REAPER (1/2/22)

Happy Birthday
@Scouse45
Have a great day everyone.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Marc86 (1/2/22)

Happy birthday @Scouse45

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ddk1979 (1/2/22)

@Scouse45
Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Grand Guru (2/2/22)

Happy birthday @Mofat786. I hope you have a wonderful day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/2/22)

Happy Birthday
@Mofat786 

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Timwis (2/2/22)

Happy Birthday!

@Mofat786

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## vicTor (2/2/22)

happy birthday

@Mofat786

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Phill (2/2/22)

Happy birthday @Mofat786
Have yourself a SUPER day!!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (2/2/22)

Happy Birthday!!!

@Mofat786 

Have an Awesome Day!!!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (2/2/22)

Happy birthday, @Mofat786.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## AKS (2/2/22)

Happy birthday to you @Mofat786 
Have a fantastic day.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## SAVaper (2/2/22)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Mofat786

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## THE REAPER (2/2/22)

Happy Birthday
@Mofat786
Have a great day everyone.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (2/2/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@Mofat786 
Have an awesome day ahead,take care enjoy and many happy returns of the day

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Mzr (2/2/22)

Happy birthday to @Mofat786 have a lekker day celebrating.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Resistance (2/2/22)

@Mofat786 happy birthday

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ddk1979 (2/2/22)

@Mofat786
Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Mofat786 (2/2/22)

ddk1979 said:


> View attachment 249545
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you guys

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 9


----------



## Grand Guru (3/2/22)

Happy birthday @Ashwis and @franshorn. I hope you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## vicTor (3/2/22)

happy birthday

@franshorn 
@Ashwis

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Timwis (3/2/22)

Happy Birthday!

@franshorn



And Best wishes to my bro @Ashwis!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/2/22)

Happy Birthday
@Ashwis 
@franshorn 

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (3/2/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@Ashwis 
@franshorn 
Wishing you guys an amazing day ahead , take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## SAVaper (3/2/22)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@franshorn 
@Ashwis

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Phill (3/2/22)

Happy birthday all! Have yourself an AWESOME day!!
@franshorn
@Ashwis

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (3/2/22)

Happy birthday @Ashwis and @franshorn.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## AKS (3/2/22)

Happy birthday to you @Ashwis & @franshorn 
Have a fantastic day.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## THE REAPER (3/2/22)

Happy Birthday
@franshorn
@Ashwis
Have a great day everyone.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Resistance (3/2/22)

@franshorn
@Ashwis
Happy Birthday

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ddk1979 (3/2/22)

@franshorn
@Ashwis
Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Stranger (3/2/22)

@franshorn
@Ashwis

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (3/2/22)

Happy Birthday!!!

@franshorn
@Ashwis 

Have an Epic Day!!!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Mzr (3/2/22)

Happy birthday 
@Ashwis
@franshorn
Hope you guys had a awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Grand Guru (4/2/22)

No birthdays today! Happy Friday everyone!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Timwis (4/2/22)



Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (4/2/22)

Good morning everyone 

I trust we all doing great … and just a few more hours and we can officially kick off the weekend… 

take care everyone and have a fantastic Friday ahead

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/2/22)



Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (4/2/22)



Reactions: Like 8


----------



## THE REAPER (4/2/22)

Such a great day to have a birthday and we have none. But Happy Friday everyone hope everyone has a kick@ss day.

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (4/2/22)

Happy Non-Birthday-Friday everybody!!!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Mzr (4/2/22)

Happy Friday all have an awesome day and even better weekend

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Grand Guru (5/2/22)

Happy birthday @RifiWP. I hope you have an awesome day

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Mzr (5/2/22)

Happy birthday @RifiWP have an awsome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Timwis (5/2/22)

Happy Birthday!

@RifiWP

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ddk1979 (5/2/22)

@RifiWP
Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## SAVaper (5/2/22)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@RifiWP

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/2/22)

Happy Birthday
@RifiWP 

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## vicTor (5/2/22)

happy birthday

@RifiWP

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (5/2/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@RifiWP 
Have an awesome day ahead, take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (5/2/22)

Happy Birthday @RifiWP

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## AKS (5/2/22)

Happy birthday to you @RifiWP 
Have a great weekend.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## THE REAPER (5/2/22)

Happy Birthday
@RifiWP
Hope everyone had a great day.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Grand Guru (6/2/22)

Happy birthday @MasterT and @Ismail Manie. I hope you have a wonderful day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/2/22)

Happy Birthday 
@MasterT 
@Ismail Manie 

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Timwis (6/2/22)

Happy Birthday!

@MasterT 
@Ismail Manie

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## vicTor (6/2/22)

happy birthday

@Ismail Manie 
@MasterT

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## SAVaper (6/2/22)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@MasterT 
@Ismail Manie

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (6/2/22)

Happy Birthday @MasterT and @Ismail Manie

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (6/2/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@Ismail Manie 
@MasterT 
Have an amazing day ahead, take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ddk1979 (6/2/22)

@Ismail Manie
@MasterT
Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## AKS (6/2/22)

Happy birthday to you @Ismail Manie &
@MasterT
Have a fantastic Sunday.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Mzr (6/2/22)

Happy birthday @Ismail Manie and @MasterT wishing you both an awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## THE REAPER (6/2/22)

Happy Birthday 
@MasterT
@Ismail Manie
Have a great day everyone.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Grand Guru (7/2/22)

No birthdays today. Happy Monday fellow vapers!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Timwis (7/2/22)



Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (7/2/22)

Good morning Ecigssa family, I trust we had an awesome weekend… here’s to an amazing week ahead … take care be safe and keep Vaping

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/2/22)



Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (7/2/22)



Reactions: Like 8


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (7/2/22)

Happy Belated Birthday!!!

@RifiWP 
@MasterT 
@Ismail Manie 

Sorry I missed it!!!

Happy Monday Everybody!!!

Reactions: Like 7 | Informative 1


----------



## THE REAPER (7/2/22)

Have a great start to the week everyone.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Grand Guru (8/2/22)

Happy birthday to @Trevashen and @Motheo. I hope you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Timwis (8/2/22)

Happy Birthday!

@Trevashen 
@Motheo

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## SAVaper (8/2/22)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Trevashen 
@Motheo

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## vicTor (8/2/22)

happy birthday

@Trevashen 
@Motheo

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (8/2/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@Motheo 
@Trevashen 
Have a great day ahead, take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/2/22)

Happy Birthday
@Trevashen
@Motheo

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (8/2/22)

Happy Birthday

@Trevashen
@Motheo

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## NOOB (8/2/22)

Happy birthday
@Trevashen
@Motheo 
Hope you have awesome day filled with spoils!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ARYANTO (8/2/22)

Happy birthday
@Trevashen
@Motheo

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## THE REAPER (8/2/22)

Happy Birthday
@Trevashen
@Motheo
Have a great day everyone.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (8/2/22)

Happy Birthday!!!

@Trevashen 
@Motheo 

Have an Awesome Day!!!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## AKS (8/2/22)

Happy birthday to you @Trevashen &
@Motheo 
Have a great day.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ddk1979 (8/2/22)

@Trevashen
@Motheo
Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Mzr (8/2/22)

Happy birthday to you 
@Trevashen
@Motheo
Wishing you both an awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Grand Guru (9/2/22)

Happy birthday @Missioner and @BuzzGlo and many happy returns!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/2/22)

Happy Birthday 
@Missioner 
@BuzzGlo 

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Timwis (9/2/22)

Happy Birthday!

@Missioner 
@BuzzGlo

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## SAVaper (9/2/22)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Missioner 
@BuzzGlo

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## vicTor (9/2/22)

happy birthday

@Missioner 
@BuzzGlo

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (9/2/22)

Happy birthday 
@BuzzGlo 
@Missioner 
Have an awesome day ahead, take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (9/2/22)

Happy birthday

@BuzzGlo
@Missioner

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## THE REAPER (9/2/22)

Happy Birthday 
@BuzzGlo
@Missioner
Have a great day everyone.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## AKS (9/2/22)

Happy birthday to you @BuzzGlo &
@Missioner
Have a fantastic day.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Mzr (9/2/22)

Happy birthday to you @Missioner and @BuzzGlo have a great day celebrating

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## NOOB (9/2/22)

Happy birthday
@Missioner
@BuzzGlo 
Have an awesome day!!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (9/2/22)

Happy Birthday!!!

@Missioner
@BuzzGlo 

Have an Awesome Day!!!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ddk1979 (9/2/22)

@Missioner
@BuzzGlo
Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Missioner (9/2/22)

Thanks for the birthday wishes but I think there is a mix up. 

My birthday is on the 2nd of 9th month, not the 9th of the 2nd month. Is there any way for me to update this?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/2/22)

Missioner said:


> Thanks for the birthday wishes but I think there is a mix up.
> 
> My birthday is on the 2nd of 9th month, not the 9th of the 2nd month. Is there any way for me to update this?


[USERGROUP=3]@Admins[/USERGROUP] should be able to assist. Because you can not change it yourself on your profile once set.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Missioner (9/2/22)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> [USERGROUP=3]@Admins[/USERGROUP] should be able to assist. Because you can not change it yourself on your profile once set.


Thanks will give them a mail and see what happens

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (9/2/22)

Missioner said:


> Thanks will give them a mail and see what happens



Hi @Missioner
We've changed your birthday to 2 September 

Thanks for the headsup @MrGSmokeFree

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Missioner (9/2/22)

Silver said:


> Hi @Missioner
> We've changed your birthday to 2 September
> 
> Thanks for the headsup @MrGSmokeFree


Awesome. Thanks a bunch

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (9/2/22)

Missioner said:


> Awesome. Thanks a bunch



2022 will be the year that you had a double birthday... but one without prezzies unfortunately..

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 6


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/2/22)

Missioner said:


> Thanks will give them a mail and see what happens



Went to change it but I guess some one already fixed it.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Timwis (9/2/22)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> 2022 will be the year that you had a double birthday... but one without prezzies unfortunately..


Not likely, I want the cake back!

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Grand Guru (10/2/22)

Happy birthday @GadgetFreak abd many happy returns!

Special birthday wishes to @THE REAPER for an amazing day and a blessed year ahead!

​

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/2/22)

Happy Birthday
@THE REAPER 
@GadgetFreak 

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 2


----------



## SAVaper (10/2/22)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@THE REAPER 
@GadgetFreak

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 2


----------



## Timwis (10/2/22)

Happy Birthday to 2 regulars!

@THE REAPER
@GadgetFreak

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (10/2/22)

happy birthday

@THE REAPER 
@GadgetFreak

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 2


----------



## NOOB (10/2/22)

Happy birthday 
@THE REAPER
@GadgetFreak 
Have a fantastic day!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 2


----------



## THE REAPER (10/2/22)

Happy Birthday
@GadgetFreak
Hope everyone has a awesome day.

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (10/2/22)

Happy birthday 
@GadgetFreak 
Have an awesome day , take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (10/2/22)

A very special happy birthday 
@THE REAPER 
Wishing you all the very best on your birthday, hope your day is filled with epicness… take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (10/2/22)

Happy Birthday to @THE REAPER

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (10/2/22)

Happy Birthday @GadgetFreak

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (10/2/22)

Happy Birthday!!!

@GadgetFreak 
@THE REAPER 

Hope it is an Epic day for you!!!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 2


----------



## AKS (10/2/22)

Happy birthday to you @THE REAPER &
@GadgetFreak 
Have an amazing day.

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (10/2/22)

@THE REAPER - Special birthday wishes to you 
@GadgetFreak
Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 2


----------



## Mzr (10/2/22)

Happy birthday to @GadgetFreak and special wishes to you @THE REAPER may you both have an awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## THE REAPER (10/2/22)

Thank you everyone for the Birthday wishes appreciate it.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 8


----------



## Grand Guru (11/2/22)

Happy birthday @MIJIZ and many happy returns!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Timwis (11/2/22)

Happy Birthday!

@MIJIZ

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/2/22)

Happy Birthday
@MIJIZ 

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (11/2/22)

Happy birthday 
@MIJIZ 
Have a fabulous day ahead, take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## vicTor (11/2/22)

happy birthday

@MIJIZ

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## AKS (11/2/22)

Happy birthday to you @MIJIZ
Have a great day and an excellent weekend.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (11/2/22)

Happy Birthday @MIJIZ

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## SAVaper (11/2/22)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@MIJIZ

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (11/2/22)

Happy Birthday!!!

@MIJIZ

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (11/2/22)

Happy Birthday!!!

@MIJIZ 

Have an Awesome Day!!!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## NOOB (11/2/22)

Happy Birthday 
@MIJIZ
Hope you have a fantastic day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## THE REAPER (11/2/22)

Happy Birthday 
@MIJIZ
Have a great day everyone.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Mzr (11/2/22)

Happy birthday to you @MIJIZ have an awesome day celebrating into the weekend

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ddk1979 (11/2/22)

@MIJIZ
Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Grand Guru (12/2/22)

Happy birthday @king-ding-n-ling and @Peewee. I hope you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Timwis (12/2/22)

Happy Birthday!

@king-ding-n-ling 
@Peewee

How fitting with usernames like that they share the same birthday!

Reactions: Like 11 | Funny 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/2/22)

Happy Birthday
@king-ding-n-ling
@Peewee

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## SAVaper (12/2/22)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@king-ding-n-ling 
@Peewee

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (12/2/22)

Happy birthday @king-ding-n-ling and @Peewee.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ddk1979 (12/2/22)

@king-ding-n-ling
@Peewee
Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## vicTor (12/2/22)

happy birthday

@Peewee 
@king-ding-n-ling

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## NOOB (12/2/22)

Happy Birthday 
@king-ding-n-ling
@Peewee 
Hope you have a fantastic day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## AKS (12/2/22)

Happy birthday to you @Peewee &
@king-ding-n-ling
Have a great weekend.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## THE REAPER (12/2/22)

Happy Birthday 
@Peewee
@king-ding-n-ling
Have a great day everyone.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (12/2/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@king-ding-n-ling 
@Peewee 
Have an amazing day ahead , take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (12/2/22)

Happy Birthday!!!

@king-ding-n-ling
@Peewee 

Have an awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Mzr (12/2/22)

Happy birthday to you @king-ding-n-ling and @Peewee wishing you both an awesome celebration weekend

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (12/2/22)

And a special Happy Birthday to @BigB the driving force behind ECIG INN in Amanzimtoti! Always there to help with any of my vape needs! Have a great day Brian!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Grand Guru (13/2/22)

Happy birthday @Handro and @w1tw0lf and many happy returns!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Mzr (13/2/22)

Happy birthday to you @w1tw0lf and @Handro have an awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (13/2/22)

A happy birthday
@Handro
@w1tw0lf
Have an awesome day ahead, take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Timwis (13/2/22)

Happy Birthday!

@Handro 
@w1tw0lf

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/2/22)

Happy Birthday
@Handro
@w1tw0lf

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (13/2/22)

Happy birthday @Handro and @w1tw0lf

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Resistance (13/2/22)

@THE REAPER
@GadgetFreak
Happy belated birthday

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (13/2/22)

@MIJIZ
Happy belated birthday

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Resistance (13/2/22)

@king-ding-n-ling
@Peewee
@BigB

Happy belated birthday

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Resistance (13/2/22)

@Handro
@w1tw0lf
Happy birthday

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## vicTor (13/2/22)

happy birthday

@Handro 
@w1tw0lf

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## ddk1979 (13/2/22)

@Handro
@w1tw0lf
Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## SAVaper (13/2/22)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Handro
@w1tw0lf

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## AKS (13/2/22)

Happy birthday to you @Handro @
@w1tw0lf
Have a wonderful day.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## NOOB (13/2/22)

Happy birthday 
@Handro
@w1tw0lf 
Hope you have a fantastic day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (13/2/22)

Happy Birthday!!!

@Handro 
@w1tw0lf 

Have an Awesome Day!!!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## THE REAPER (13/2/22)

Happy Birthday 
@Handro
@w1tw0lf
Have a great day everyone.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Grand Guru (14/2/22)

Happy birthday @ChrisG @Jos and @soofee. I hope you have an amazing day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/2/22)

Happy Birthday
@ChrisG 
@Jos 
@soofee 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Timwis (14/2/22)

Happy Birthday!

@ChrisG 
@Jos 
@soofee

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (14/2/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@ChrisG 
@Jos 
@soofee
have an awesome day ahead, take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## vicTor (14/2/22)

happy birthday

@ChrisG
@Jos
@soofee

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (14/2/22)

Happy Birthday, @ChrisG @Jos and @soofee.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## AKS (14/2/22)

Happy birthday to you @ChrisG @Jos &
@soofee
Have a wonderful day.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Resistance (14/2/22)

Happy birthday 
@ChrisG
@Jos
@soofee

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## SAVaper (14/2/22)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@ChrisG 
@Jos 
@soofee

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (14/2/22)

Happy Birthday!!!

@ChrisG
@Jos
@soofee 

Have an Awesome Day!!!

(PS: remember, Valentines day gifts does not count as birthday gifts, dont let them do you in by only giving you one today)

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Mzr (14/2/22)

Happy birthday to you 
@ChrisG
@Jos
@soofee
Wishing you all a awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## THE REAPER (14/2/22)

Happy Birthday 
@ChrisG
@Jos
@soofee
Have a great day everyone.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## ddk1979 (14/2/22)

@ChrisG
@Jos
@soofee
Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Grand Guru (15/2/22)

Happy birthday @Cornelius @Philip Dunkley @chazy (za) @Moist and @Spink. I hope you all have a wonderful day!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (15/2/22)

Happy Birthday!

@Cornelius 
@Philip Dunkley 
@chazy (za) 
@Moist 
@Spink

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (15/2/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@Cornelius 
@Philip Dunkley 
@chazy (za) 
@Moist 
@Spink
I hope you guys have a great day ahead , take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (15/2/22)

happy birthday

@Cornelius
@Philip Dunkley
@chazy (za)
@Moist
@Spink

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (15/2/22)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Cornelius 
@Philip Dunkley 
@chazy (za) 
@Moist 
@Spink

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/2/22)

Happy Birthday 
@Cornelius
@Philip Dunkley
@chazy (za)
@Moist
@Spink



May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (15/2/22)

@Cornelius
@Philip Dunkley
@chazy (za)
@Moist
@Spink
Happy Birthday

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## THE REAPER (15/2/22)

Happy Birthday

@Cornelius
@Philip Dunkley
@chazy (za)
@Moist
@Spink
Have a great day everyone.

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## AKS (15/2/22)

Happy birthday to you 
@Cornelius
@Philip Dunkley
@chazy (za)
@Moist
& @Spink
Have a great day.

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## WV2021 (15/2/22)

Good Moring all
Hope you are all well?
Happy birthday to
@Cornelius
@Philip Dunkley
@chazy (za)
@Moist
@Spink

Have a great day all.

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (15/2/22)

Happy Birthday

@Cornelius
@Philip Dunkley
@chazy (za)
@Moist
@Spink

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1 | Useful 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (15/2/22)

Happy Birthday to today's Quintuplets!!!

@Cornelius
@Philip Dunkley
@chazy (za)
@Moist
@Spink 

Have an Awesome Day!!!

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (15/2/22)

@Cornelius
@Philip Dunkley
@chazy (za)
@Moist
@Spink

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (15/2/22)

@Cornelius
@Philip Dunkley
@chazy (za)
@Moist
@Spink
Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## NOOB (15/2/22)

Happy birthday 
@Cornelius
@Philip Dunkley
@chazy (za)
@Moist
@Spink 
Hope you all have a fantastic day!

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mzr (15/2/22)

Happy birthday to you 
@Cornelius
@Philip Dunkley
@chazy (za)
@Moist
@Spink
Wishimg all an awesome day further

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (16/2/22)

Happy birthday @Hakhan. I hope you have an amazing day and a blessed year ahead!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Timwis (16/2/22)

Happy Birthday!

@Hakhan

Reactions: Like 12 | Funny 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/2/22)

Happy Birthday
@Hakhan 



May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## SAVaper (16/2/22)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Hakhan

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (16/2/22)

Good morning and a very happy birthday 
@Hakhan 
I hope you have an awesome day ahead , take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## vicTor (16/2/22)

happy birthday

@Hakhan

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## THE REAPER (16/2/22)

Happy Birthday 
@Hakhan
Hope everyone has a great day.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Resistance (16/2/22)

@Hakhan have an Awesome Birthday.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (16/2/22)

Happy Birthday, @Hakhan.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## AKS (16/2/22)

Happy birthday to you @Hakhan 
Have an excellent day.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (16/2/22)

Happy Birthday!!!

@Hakhan 

Have an Awesome Day!!!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Stranger (16/2/22)

@Hakhan
Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Mzr (16/2/22)

Happy birthday @Hakhan have a super great day

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## NOOB (16/2/22)

Happy birthday 
@Hakhan 
Hope you have a wonderful day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ddk1979 (16/2/22)

@Hakhan
Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Grand Guru (17/2/22)

Happy birthday @Bizkuit @Dhesan23 and @Faheem777. Enjoy your special day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Timwis (17/2/22)

Happy Birthday!

@Bizkuit 
@Dhesan23 
@Faheem777

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/2/22)

Happy Birthday
@Bizkuit
@Dhesan23
@Faheem777



May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (17/2/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@Bizkuit 
@Dhesan23 
@Faheem777
have an awesome day ahead guys, take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## SAVaper (17/2/22)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Bizkuit 
@Dhesan23 
@Faheem777

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## vicTor (17/2/22)

happy birthday

@Faheem777 
@Bizkuit 
@Dhesan23

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (17/2/22)

Happy Birthday!!!

@Bizkuit
@Dhesan23
@Faheem777 

Have an Awesome Day!!!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## THE REAPER (17/2/22)

Happy Birthday
@Bizkuit
@Dhesan23
@Faheem777
Have a great day everyone.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Resistance (17/2/22)

@Bizkuit
@Dhesan23
@Faheem777
Happy birthday

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## NOOB (17/2/22)

Morning everyone.

Happy birthday
@Bizkuit
@Dhesan23
@Faheem777 
Hope you guys have a fantastic day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## AKS (17/2/22)

Happy birthday to you @Bizkuit
@Dhesan23 & @Faheem777
Have a fantastic day.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Stranger (17/2/22)

@Bizkuit
@Dhesan23
@Faheem777

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Mzr (17/2/22)

Happy birthday to you 
@Bizkuit
@Dhesan23 
@Faheem777 
Wishing all of you an awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ddk1979 (17/2/22)

@Bizkuit
@Dhesan23
@Faheem777
Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Grand Guru (18/2/22)

No birthdays today. Happy Friday everyone!

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (18/2/22)

TFI Friday everyone!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/2/22)



Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (18/2/22)

Good morning Ecigssa family, I trust everyone is doing great , have a fantastic Friday and let’s get ready for the weekend

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (18/2/22)

Happy some day to some one. All the rest happy friday

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (18/2/22)

Happy Bir.. I mean Friday!!!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Stranger (18/2/22)

No birthdays today

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Grand Guru (19/2/22)

Happy birthday @Ferdi and many happy return!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Mzr (19/2/22)

Happy birthday to you @Ferdi have an awesome day

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Timwis (19/2/22)

Happy Birthday @Ferdi!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/2/22)

Happy Birthday
@Ferdi 

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## vicTor (19/2/22)

happy birthday

@Ferdi

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## ddk1979 (19/2/22)

@Ferdi
Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## THE REAPER (19/2/22)

Happy Birthday
@Ferdi 
Have a great day everyone.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## AKS (19/2/22)

Happy birthday to you @Ferdi 
Have a great weekend.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (19/2/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@Ferdi 
Have a great day ahead, take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Resistance (19/2/22)

@Ferdi happy birthday

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Grand Guru (20/2/22)

Happy birthday @DaveH and many happy returns!

Special birthday wishes to @Dela Rey Steyn. I hope you have an amazing day and a blessed year ahead!

​

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mzr (20/2/22)

Happy birthday to @DaveH and @Dela Rey Steyn wishing you both an awesome day and year ahead

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (20/2/22)

2 Special Birthdays today!

@DaveH 
@Dela Rey Steyn

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/2/22)

Happy Birthday
@Dela Rey Steyn 
@DavyH 



May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Gadgetboy (20/2/22)

Happy Birthday @Dela Rey Steyn, DavyH 


Sent from my vivo 2006 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (20/2/22)

happy birthday

@Dela Rey Steyn 
@Davy

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (20/2/22)

@Dela Rey Steyn
@DaveH
Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (20/2/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@DavyH 
May you have a super awesome day ahead, take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (20/2/22)

A very happy birthday 
@Dela Rey Steyn 
I hope you have a day as awesome as you are, take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## AKS (20/2/22)

A very happy birthday to the king in the north,
@Dela Rey Steyn & happy birthday to you @DaveH 
Have a fantastic day.

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (20/2/22)

Happy birthday and happy every day @Dela Rey Steyn and @DavyH

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (20/2/22)

@Dela Rey Steyn and @DaveH
Happy birthday to both you guys.
Have a Wonderful birthday filled with vape mail. Blessings to you.

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (20/2/22)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Dela Rey Steyn
@DavyH

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## DavyH (20/2/22)

Thanks guys, but it’s not me! So here’s wishing a very happy birthday to @Dela Rey Steyn and @DaveH! I hope this year brings you everything that the previous two didn’t!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (20/2/22)

Sorry @DaveH

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru (21/2/22)

No birthdays today. Have a blessed week everyone!

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/2/22)



Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (21/2/22)

I blame it on the update!

Reactions: Like 7 | Funny 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (21/2/22)

Good morning everyone, have a great start to the new week…. Take care ,be safe and keep on cloud’in

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (21/2/22)

Mornings Ecigssa happy Monday everyone

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (21/2/22)

Good morning and a very Happy Belated Birthday!!!

@Ferdi 
@DaveH 
@Dela Rey Steyn 

Hope you had awesome days!!!

And a very happy non-birthday Monday to everyone!!!

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## adriaanh (21/2/22)

Happy Birthday for yesterday @Dela Rey Steyn

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## THE REAPER (21/2/22)

Happy Birthday
Mnr @Dela Rey Steyn 
Hope you had a great day yesterday.

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (22/2/22)

Happy birthday @JPDrag&Drop. I hope you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (22/2/22)

Happy Birthday!

@JPDrag&Drop

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/2/22)

Happy Birthday
@JPDrag&Drop


May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor (22/2/22)

happy birthday

@JPDrag&Drop

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Phill (22/2/22)

Happy birthday @JPDrag&Drop
Have yourself an AWESOME day!

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (22/2/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@JPDrag&Drop 
wishing you all the very best, take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (22/2/22)

@JPDrag&Drop happy birthday

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 1


----------



## Gadgetboy (22/2/22)

Happy Happy @JPDrag&Drop

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## AKS (22/2/22)

Happy birthday to you @JPDrag&Drop 
Have an excellent day.

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 1


----------



## THE REAPER (22/2/22)

Happy Birthday
@JPDrag&Drop 
Have a great day everyone.

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 1


----------



## SAVaper (22/2/22)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@JPDrag&Drop

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (22/2/22)

Happy Birthday!!!

@JPDrag&Drop 

Have an Awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mzr (22/2/22)

Happy birthday to you @JPDrag&Drop have an awesome day

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 1


----------



## WV2021 (22/2/22)

Good Morning hope all are well? 
Happy birthday to
@JPDrag&Drop 
May you have a blessed day.

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 1


----------



## Stranger (22/2/22)

@JPDrag&Drop

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## ddk1979 (22/2/22)

@JPDrag&Drop

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru (23/2/22)

Happy birthday @Daniel Alves @Kilherza and many happy return!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## SAVaper (23/2/22)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Daniel Alves
@Kilherza

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/2/22)

Happy Birthday
@Daniel Alves 
@Kilherza 

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## vicTor (23/2/22)

happy birthday

@Daniel Alves 
@Kilherza

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## THE REAPER (23/2/22)

Happy Birthday
@Daniel Alves
@Kilherza
Have a great day everyone.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Phill (23/2/22)

Happy birthday @Daniel Alves @Kilherza
Have yourself a SUPER day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Gadgetboy (23/2/22)

Happy Happy @Daniel Alves , @Kilherza

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (23/2/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@Daniel Alves
@Kilherza
Have an awesome day day ahead guys , take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Resistance (23/2/22)

@Daniel Alves
@Kilherza
Happy birthday

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## AKS (23/2/22)

Happy birthday to you 
@Daniel Alves & @Kilherza
Have a fantastic day.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (23/2/22)

Happy Birthday!!!

@Daniel Alves 
@Kilherza 

Have an Awesome Day!!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Stranger (23/2/22)

@Daniel Alves
@Kilherza

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## NOOB (23/2/22)

Morning all

Happy birthday 
@Daniel Alves
@Kilherza
Hope you have a fantastic day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Mzr (23/2/22)

Morning all and happy birthday to @Daniel Alves and @Kilherza have an awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Timwis (23/2/22)

Happy Birthday!

@Daniel Alves 
@Kilherza

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ddk1979 (23/2/22)

@Daniel Alves 
@Kilherza

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Grand Guru (24/2/22)

Happy birthday @DoC and many happy return!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Mzr (24/2/22)

Happy birthday @DoC wishing you many happy returns

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Timwis (24/2/22)

Happy Birthday!

@DoC

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/2/22)

Happy Birthday
@DoC 

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## SAVaper (24/2/22)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@DoC

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## vicTor (24/2/22)

happy birthday

@DoC

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Phill (24/2/22)

Happy birthday @DoC 
Have yourself an AWESOME day!!!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Resistance (24/2/22)

@DoC happy birthday

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Gadgetboy (24/2/22)

Happy Birthday @DoC

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## THE REAPER (24/2/22)

Happy Birthday
@DoC
Have a great day everyone.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (24/2/22)

Happy Birthday!!!

@DoC 

Have an Awesome Day!!!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (24/2/22)

God morning and a happy birthday 
@DoC 
Have an awesome day ahead, take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## AKS (24/2/22)

Happy birthday to you @DoC 
Have a fantastic day.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## ddk1979 (24/2/22)

@DoC
Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## NOOB (24/2/22)

Happy birthday
@DoC
Hope you have a great day!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Stranger (24/2/22)

@DoC

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ARYANTO (24/2/22)

Happy Birthday @DoC

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Gadgetboy (24/2/22)

Stranger said:


> @DoC
> 
> Many happy returns
> View attachment 250990



Still cant believe little Willy Wonker has grown up.....

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (25/2/22)

Happy birthday @Durrie @GeeBee and @Clouds4Days. I hope you all have an amazing day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## vicTor (25/2/22)

happy birthday

@Clouds4Days 
@Durrie 
@GeeBee

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (25/2/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@Clouds4Days 
@Durrie 
@GeeBee
Have an awesome day ahead , take care enjoy and many happy returns…

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## SAVaper (25/2/22)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Clouds4Days
@Durrie
@GeeBee

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/2/22)

Happy Birthday
@Clouds4Days 
@Durrie 
@GeeBee 



May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Phill (25/2/22)

Happy birthday all
@Clouds4Days
@Durrie
@GeeBee
Have yourself an AWESOME day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## ARYANTO (25/2/22)

Happy birthday to
@Clouds4Days Marcio - have a great day !!
@Durrie
@GeeBee

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## THE REAPER (25/2/22)

Happy Birthday
@Clouds4Days
@Durrie
@GeeBee
Have a great Friday everyone.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## AKS (25/2/22)

Happy birthday to you 
@Clouds4Days
@Durrie
@GeeBee
Have a fantastic day.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Resistance (25/2/22)

@Clouds4Days


@Durrie
@GeeBee

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Gadgetboy (25/2/22)

Happy birthday to you.... @Durrie @GeeBee and @Clouds4Days Hope you have a great day.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Hooked (25/2/22)

Happy Birthday @Durrie @GeeBee 

And special birthday wishes to @Clouds4Days! Have a super day and a super year!

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (25/2/22)

Happy Birthday!!!

@Clouds4Days 
@Durrie 
@GeeBee 

Have an Awesome Day!!!

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (25/2/22)

@Clouds4Days 
@Durrie 
@GeeBee

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (25/2/22)

Happy Birthday!

@Durrie 
@GeeBee 
@Clouds4Days

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mzr (25/2/22)

Happy birthday to @Durrie @Clouds4Days @GeeBee

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (25/2/22)

@Clouds4Days 
@Durrie 
@GeeBee

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (26/2/22)

Happy birthday @Greg and @Vaping_speedsta. I hope you have an awesome da!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Timwis (26/2/22)

Happy Birthday!

@Greg 
@Vaping_speedsta

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/2/22)

Happy Birthday
@Greg 
@Vaping_speedsta 

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Resistance (26/2/22)

@Greg
@Vaping_speedsta
Happy brithday

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## vicTor (26/2/22)

happy birthday

@Greg 
@Vaping_speedsta

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## SAVaper (26/2/22)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Greg
@Vaping_speedsta

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ddk1979 (26/2/22)

@Greg
@Vaping_speedsta

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Phill (26/2/22)

Happy birthday, have yourself an AWESOME day!
@Greg
@Vaping_speedsta

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (26/2/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@Greg
@Vaping_speedsta
Have an awesome day ahead, take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ARYANTO (26/2/22)

Happy Birthday!

@Greg 
@Vaping_speedsta

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## AKS (26/2/22)

Happy birthday to you 
@Greg & @Vaping_speedsta
Have a great weekend.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Gadgetboy (26/2/22)

Happy birthday guys

@Greg
@Vaping_speedsta

Have a great weekend....

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Mzr (26/2/22)

Happy birthday to you @Greg and @Vaping_speedsta have an awesome day further

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Grand Guru (27/2/22)

Happy birthday @Asterix and many happy return!

​

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mzr (27/2/22)

Happy birthday to you @Asterix have an awesome day

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (27/2/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@Asterix 
Have an awesome day ahead, take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/2/22)

Happy Birthday
@Asterix



May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (27/2/22)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Asterix

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (27/2/22)

happy birthday

@Asterix

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## AKS (27/2/22)

Happy birthday to you @Asterix and have a wonderful Sunday.

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (27/2/22)

@Asterix

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (27/2/22)

@Asterix

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (27/2/22)

Happy birthday to
@Asterix

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (27/2/22)

Happy Birthday!

@Asterix

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Asterix (27/2/22)

Thank you all for the awesome, and very creative, birthday wishes! Much appreciated.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Grand Guru (28/2/22)

No birthdays today. Enjoy your day everyone!

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 2


----------



## ARYANTO (28/2/22)

Have a good one folks , hope we all have a great week .

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (28/2/22)



Reactions: Like 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/2/22)



Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (28/2/22)

Good morning Ecigssa family, I trust everyone is all good and had a great weekend…. Have an awesome day take care.

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (28/2/22)

Good morning everyone, have a good day all and


To the ones we missed

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (28/2/22)

Happy Belated Birthday!!!
@Greg
@Vaping_speedsta
@Asterix 

Sorry I missed it!!!


Happy Monday everybody!!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (28/2/22)

Many happy returns for all the weekend birthdays

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (28/2/22)



Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Grand Guru (1/3/22)

Happy birthday @mad_hatter and many happy return!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Mzr (1/3/22)

Happy birthday to you @mad_hatter have an awesome day

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Timwis (1/3/22)

Happy Birthday!

@mad_hatter

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## SAVaper (1/3/22)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@mad_hatter

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/3/22)

Happy Birthday
@mad_hatter 

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## vicTor (1/3/22)

happy birthday

@mad_hatter

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Gadgetboy (1/3/22)

Happy Happy @mad_hatter

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Resistance (1/3/22)

@mad_hatter

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## THE REAPER (1/3/22)

Happy Birthday
@mad_hatter 
Have a great day everyone.

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (1/3/22)

Happy Birthday

@mad_hatter

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## AKS (1/3/22)

Happy birthday to you @mad_hatter
Have an excellent day.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (1/3/22)

Happy Birthday!!

@mad_hatter 

Have an Awesome Day!!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (1/3/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@mad_hatter 
Have an awesome day ahead , take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Stranger (1/3/22)

@mad_hatter

Many happy returns

Alice says Hi

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ddk1979 (1/3/22)

@mad_hatter

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Phill (1/3/22)

Happy birthday @mad_hatter , have yourself a SUPER day!!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## ARYANTO (1/3/22)

Happy birthday to
@mad_hatter

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## NOOB (1/3/22)

Happy birthday 
@mad_hatter
Hope you have a fantastic day!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Grand Guru (2/3/22)

Happy birthday @Sebz and many happy return!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Resistance (2/3/22)

@Sebz

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Timwis (2/3/22)

Happy Birthday!

@Sebz

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/3/22)

Happy Birthday
@Sebz 

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## SAVaper (2/3/22)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Sebz

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (2/3/22)

Happy Birthday @Sebz

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## vicTor (2/3/22)

happy birthday

@Sebz

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Phill (2/3/22)

Happy birthday @Sebz 
Have yourself an AWESOME day!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## ARYANTO (2/3/22)

Happy Birthday
@Sebz

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (2/3/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@Sebz 
Have an awesome day ahead, take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## AKS (2/3/22)

Happy birthday to you @Sebz 
Have a wonderful day.

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Gadgetboy (2/3/22)

Happy Birthday @Sebz

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (2/3/22)

Happy Birthday!!!

@Sebz 

Have an Awesome Day!!!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Mzr (2/3/22)

Happy birthday @Sebz have an awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Stranger (2/3/22)

@Sebz

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ddk1979 (2/3/22)

@Sebz

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## NOOB (2/3/22)

Happy birthday 
@Sebz
Hope you have a great day!!!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## THE REAPER (2/3/22)

Happy Birthday
@Sebz 
Hope everyone had a great day.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Grand Guru (3/3/22)

Happy birthday @Akil and @RynoP. I hope fyou have an amazing da!

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (3/3/22)

Happy Birthday!

@Akil 
@RynoP

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/3/22)

Happy Birthday
@Akil 
@RynoP 



May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 2


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (3/3/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@Akil 
@RynoP
Have an awesome day ahead guys, take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (3/3/22)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Akil
@RynoP

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (3/3/22)

Happy Birthday

@Akil
@RynoP

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (3/3/22)

happy birthday

@Akil 
@RynoP

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Phill (3/3/22)

Happy birthday, have yourselves a SUPER day!
@Akil
@RynoP

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## Gadgetboy (3/3/22)

Happy Birthday @Akil and @RynoP.

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## AKS (3/3/22)

Happy birthday to you @Akil & @RynoP
Have an excellent day.

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (3/3/22)

@Akil
@RynoP

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (3/3/22)

Happy Birthday

@Akil
@RynoP
Enjoy !

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mzr (3/3/22)

Happy birthday
@Akil 
@RynoP 
Have an awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (3/3/22)

@Akil 
@RynoP

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (3/3/22)

Happy Birthday!!!

@Akil
@RynoP 

Have an Awesome Day!!!

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (3/3/22)

@Akil 
@RynoP

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 10 | Funny 3


----------



## NOOB (3/3/22)

Happy birthday 
@Akil 
@RynoP
Hope you guys have a great day!

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## THE REAPER (3/3/22)

Happy Birthday 
@Akil 
@RynoP 
Have a great day everyone.

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (4/3/22)

Happy birthday @VanillaVape. wishing you a wonderful day and a prosperous year ahead!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## THE REAPER (4/3/22)

Happy Birthday
@VanillaVape 
Have a great day everyone.

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Resistance (4/3/22)

@VanillaVape ,

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## ARYANTO (4/3/22)

Happy Birthday
@VanillaVape 
a great Friday everyone !

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Phill (4/3/22)

Happy birthday @VanillaVape
Have an AWESOME day!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## vicTor (4/3/22)

happy birthday

@VanillaVape

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## SAVaper (4/3/22)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@VanillaVape

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (4/3/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@VanillaVape 
I hope you have an amazing day ahead and I can see this party going into the weekend... have a fantastic Friday everyone

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/3/22)

Happy Birthday
@VanillaVape 

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (4/3/22)

Happy Birthday!!!

@VanillaVape 

Have an Awesome Day!!!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (4/3/22)

Happy Birthday @VanillaVape

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## AKS (4/3/22)

Happy birthday to you @VanillaVape 
Have a fantastic weekend.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Mzr (4/3/22)

Happy birthday @VanillaVape have an awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Stranger (4/3/22)

@VanillaVape

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Gadgetboy (4/3/22)

Happy Happy @VanillaVape

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## ddk1979 (4/3/22)

@VanillaVape

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## NOOB (4/3/22)

Happy birthday
@VanillaVape
Hope you have a great day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Timwis (4/3/22)

Happy Birthday!

@VanillaVape

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Grand Guru (5/3/22)

No birthdays toda. Have a great weekend everyon!

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (5/3/22)

Good morning Ecigssa family, I trust everyone is all good and well, have an awesome day ahead guys , take care and enjoy

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (5/3/22)



Reactions: Like 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/3/22)



Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (5/3/22)



Reactions: Like 9


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (5/3/22)

Happy Saturday Everyone!!!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Resistance (5/3/22)

Have a good and happy day all. 
Happy birthday to the one we missed

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## THE REAPER (5/3/22)

Have a awesome day everyone.

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (6/3/22)

Happy birthday @TyTy and many happy returns!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Mzr (6/3/22)

Happy birthday @TyTy have an awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Timwis (6/3/22)

Happy Birthday!

@TyTy

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/3/22)

Happy Birthday
@TyTy 

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## SAVaper (6/3/22)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@TyTy

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (6/3/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@TyTy 
Have an awesome day ahead , take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## vicTor (6/3/22)

happy birthday

@TyTy

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (6/3/22)

Happy Birthday!!!

@TyTy 

Have an Awesome Day!!!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Resistance (6/3/22)

@TyTy

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (6/3/22)

Happy Birthday

@TyTy

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## ddk1979 (6/3/22)

@TyTy

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## NOOB (6/3/22)

Happy birthday 
@TyTy
Hope you had a fantastic day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Grand Guru (7/3/22)

Happy birthday @kyle05 @NVee @TheFrozenRogue and @vaalboy. i hope you have an amazing day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## SAVaper (7/3/22)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@kyle05
@NVee
@TheFrozenRogue
@vaalboy

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/3/22)

Happy Birthday
@kyle05 
@NVee 
@TheFrozenRogue 
@vaalboy 



May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Timwis (7/3/22)

Happy Birthday!

@kyle05 
@NVee 
@TheFrozenRogue 
@vaalboy

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## vicTor (7/3/22)

happy birthday

@kyle05
@NVee
@TheFrozenRogue
@vaalboy

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Gadgetboy (7/3/22)

Happy Birthday! 

@kyle05
@NVee
@TheFrozenRogue
@vaalboy

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Resistance (7/3/22)

@kyle05
@NVee
@TheFrozenRogue
@vaalboy

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (7/3/22)

Happy Birthday

@kyle05
@NVee
@TheFrozenRogue
@vaalboy

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (7/3/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@kyle05
@NVee
@TheFrozenRogue
@vaalboy
Have an awesome day ahead a great start to the new week , take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## AKS (7/3/22)

Happy birthday to you 
@kyle05
@NVee
@TheFrozenRogue
& @vaalboy
Have an excellent day and a great week.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## NOOB (7/3/22)

Happy birthday
@kyle05
@NVee
@TheFrozenRogue
@vaalboy
Hope you guys have a fantastic day!!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Mzr (7/3/22)

Happy birthday to you 
@kyle05 
@NVee 
@TheFrozenRogue 
@vaalboy 
Wishing all of you a awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (7/3/22)

Happy Birthday!!!

@kyle05
@NVee
@TheFrozenRogue
@vaalboy 

Have an Awesome Day!!!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## ARYANTO (7/3/22)

Happy Birthday to
@NVee 
@TheFrozenRogue 
@vaalboy
@kyle05

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Stranger (7/3/22)

Many happy returns for the weekend birthdays

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Stranger (7/3/22)

@kyle05 
@NVee 
@TheFrozenRogue 
@vaalboy

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Phill (7/3/22)

Happy birthday! Have yourself an AWESOME day!
@kyle05
@NVee
@TheFrozenRogue
@vaalboy

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## THE REAPER (7/3/22)

Happy Birthday
@TyTy 
Hope you had a great day yesterday.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## THE REAPER (7/3/22)

Happy Birthday
@NVee
@TheFrozenRogue
@vaalboy
@kyle05
Have a great day everyone.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## ddk1979 (7/3/22)

@kyle05
@NVee
@TheFrozenRogue
@vaalboy

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Grand Guru (8/3/22)

Happy birthday @KieranD and many happy return!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/3/22)

Happy Birthday
@KieranD 

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Timwis (8/3/22)

Happy Birthday!

@KieranD

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## ARYANTO (8/3/22)

Happy Birthday!

@KieranD

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## SAVaper (8/3/22)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to

@KieranD

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (8/3/22)

Happy Birthday!!!

@KieranD 

Have an Awesome Day!!!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## vicTor (8/3/22)

happy birthday

@KieranD

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## AKS (8/3/22)

Happy birthday to you @KieranD 
Have an excellent day.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Phill (8/3/22)

Happy birthday @KieranD
Have yourself a SUPER day!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Resistance (8/3/22)

@KieranD

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (8/3/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@KieranD 
Have an amazing day ahead, take care enjoy and many happy returns returns

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Gadgetboy (8/3/22)

Happy birthday @KieranD

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Stranger (8/3/22)

@KieranD

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## THE REAPER (8/3/22)

Happy Birthday
@KieranD 
Have a awesome day everyone.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Mzr (8/3/22)

Happy birthday @KieranD have a super awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## NOOB (8/3/22)

Happy birthday 
@KieranD 
Hope you have a super great day!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## ddk1979 (8/3/22)

@KieranD

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Grand Guru (9/3/22)

Happy birthday @Gersh and many happy returns!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/3/22)

Happy Birthday
@Gersh 

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## SAVaper (9/3/22)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Gersh

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Timwis (9/3/22)

Happy Birthday!

@Gersh

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## vicTor (9/3/22)

happy birthday

@Gersh

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Phill (9/3/22)

Happy birthday @Gersh
Have yourself an AWESOME day!!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## AKS (9/3/22)

Happy birthday to you @Gersh
Have an excellent day.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Gadgetboy (9/3/22)

Happy Birthday!

@Gersh

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Resistance (9/3/22)

@Gersh

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (9/3/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@Gersh 
Have an awesome day ahead, take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## WV2021 (9/3/22)

Good Morning all. Hope everybody is still keeping safe and staying safe. 
Happy birthday to
@Gersh 
My you be spoiled rotten and have an awesome day.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (9/3/22)

Happy Birthday!!!

@Gersh 

Have an Awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## ARYANTO (9/3/22)

happy birthday 
@Gersh

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## THE REAPER (9/3/22)

Happy Birthday
@Gersh 
Have a great day everyone.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## NOOB (9/3/22)

Morning everyone!
Happy birthday
@Gersh
Hope you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Mzr (9/3/22)

Morning all and happy birthday to @Gersh have an awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Stranger (9/3/22)

@Gersh

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ddk1979 (9/3/22)

@Gersh

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 14 | Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru (10/3/22)

Happy birthday @Shasta and @Kirsty101. I hope you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## ARYANTO (10/3/22)

Happy birthday
@Shasta
@Kirsty101

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## SAVaper (10/3/22)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Shasta 
@Kirsty101

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/3/22)

Happy Birthday
@Shasta 
@Kirsty101 



May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Timwis (10/3/22)

Happy Birthday!

@Shasta 
@Kirsty101

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (10/3/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@Kirsty101 
@Shasta 
I hope you both have an amazing day ahead, take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## vicTor (10/3/22)

happy birthday

@Kirsty101 
@Shasta

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Phill (10/3/22)

Happy birthday! Have a blessed day!

@Shasta
@Kirsty101

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Resistance (10/3/22)

Kirsty101
@Shasta

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Gadgetboy (10/3/22)

Happy Birthday!
@Shasta
@Kirsty101

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## THE REAPER (10/3/22)

Happy Birthday
@Shasta 
@Kirsty101 
Have a great day everyone.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## NOOB (10/3/22)

Morning all,
Happy birthday
@Shasta
@Kirsty101 
Hope you have a fantastic day!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## AKS (10/3/22)

Happy birthday to you 
@Kirsty101 & @Shasta
Have an excellent day.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Stranger (10/3/22)

@Shasta
@Kirsty101

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Mzr (10/3/22)

Happy birthday to you
@Shasta and @Kirsty101 may you both have a awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (10/3/22)

Happy Birthday!!!

@Kirsty101 
@Shasta 

Have an Awesome Day!!!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## ddk1979 (10/3/22)

@Shasta
@Kirsty101

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## WV2021 (10/3/22)

Afternoon all hope you are well.
Hope everyone are still keeping safe?
Happy birthday to
@Shasta 
@Kirsty101 

Hope you guys gets spoiled rotten.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Clouds4Days (10/3/22)

Hooked said:


> Happy Birthday @Durrie @GeeBee
> 
> And special birthday wishes to @Clouds4Days! Have a super day and a super year!
> 
> View attachment 251031


Thank you, really appreciate it friend.

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 5


----------



## Grand Guru (11/3/22)

Happy birthday @DARK KNIGHT and @mc-jie. I hope you have a wonderful day!

Reactions: Like 15 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (11/3/22)

Happy Birthday!

@DARK KNIGHT 
@mc-jie

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Mzr (11/3/22)

Happy birthday
@DARK KNIGHT 
@mc-jie 
Have an awesome day celebrating through the weekend

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## WV2021 (11/3/22)

Good Morning All 
Keep safe and have an amazing weekend. 
Happy Birthday to
@DARK KNIGHT 
@mc-jie 
May you guys be blessed.

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (11/3/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@DARK KNIGHT 
@mc-jie
Have an awesome day ahead, take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/3/22)

Happy Birthday
@DARK KNIGHT 
@mc-jie 



May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 15 | Winner 1


----------



## SAVaper (11/3/22)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@DARK KNIGHT 
@mc-jie

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## vicTor (11/3/22)

happy birthday

@DARK KNIGHT 
@mc-jie

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Gadgetboy (11/3/22)

Happy Birthday! 

@DARK KNIGHT
@mc-jie

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Phill (11/3/22)

Happy birthday all! Have a SUPER day!
@DARK KNIGHT
@mc-jie

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Resistance (11/3/22)

@DARK KNIGHT
@mc-jie

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## AKS (11/3/22)

Happy birthday to you 
@DARK KNIGHT & @mc-jie
Have a great weekend.

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## THE REAPER (11/3/22)

Happy Birthday 
@DARK KNIGHT 
@mc-jie 
Have a awesome Friday everyone.

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## ARYANTO (11/3/22)

Happy Birthday:

@DARK KNIGHT 
@mc-jie

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (11/3/22)

Happy Birthday!!!

@DARK KNIGHT
@mc-jie

Have an Awesome Day!!!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## NOOB (11/3/22)

Morning all,
Happy birthday
@DARK KNIGHT 
@mc-jie 
Hope you guys have a fantastic day!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## ddk1979 (11/3/22)

@DARK KNIGHT 
@mc-jie

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (11/3/22)

Happy Birthday

@DARK KNIGHT
@mc-jie

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Grand Guru (12/3/22)

No birthdays today. Have an awesome weekend everyone!

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/3/22)



Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (12/3/22)



Reactions: Like 11


----------



## vicTor (12/3/22)

happy birthday

@GSM500

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ARYANTO (12/3/22)

Happy Saturday birthday to....
@GSM500

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (12/3/22)

Happy birthday 
@GSM500 
Have an amazing day ahead, take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## SAVaper (12/3/22)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@GSM500

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## ddk1979 (12/3/22)

@GSM500

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Resistance (12/3/22)

@GSM500

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/3/22)

Happy Birthday
@GSM500 


May you have an awesome day mate! Cheers

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Stranger (12/3/22)

@DARK KNIGHT
@mc-jie

Many happy returns and for the next 364

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Mzr (12/3/22)

Happy birthday to @GSM500 have an awesome day further

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Grand Guru (13/3/22)

Happy birthday @Leezozo @LeonO @Ridwan @Shakez. I hope you have an awesome da!

Special birthday wishes to @Munro31 for a blessed day and a fabulous year ahead!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Timwis (13/3/22)

Happy Birthday!

@GSM500

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Timwis (13/3/22)

Happy Birthday!

@Leezozo 
@LeonO 
@Ridwan 
@Shakez
@Munro31

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Mzr (13/3/22)

Happy birthday
@Leezozo
@LeonO 
@Ridwan 
@Shakez 
@Munro31 
Have an awesome day celebrating guyz

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/3/22)

Happy Birthday
@Leezozo
@LeonO
@Ridwan
@Shakez
@Munro31



May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (13/3/22)

Happy Birthday

@Leezozo
@LeonO
@Ridwan
@Shakez
@Munro31

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## SAVaper (13/3/22)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Leezozo
@LeonO
@Ridwan
@Shakez
@Munro31

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## vicTor (13/3/22)

happy birthday

@Leezozo 
@LeonO 
@Ridwan 
@Shakez
@Munro31

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## AKS (13/3/22)

Happy birthday to you 
@Leezozo 
@LeonO 
@Ridwan 
@Shakez
@Munro31
Have a fantastic day.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## THE REAPER (13/3/22)

Happy Birthday
@Leezozo 
@LeonO 
@Ridwan 
@Shakez 
@Munro31 
Have a great day everyone.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (13/3/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@Leezozo
@LeonO
@Ridwan
@Shakez
@Munro31
Have a super awesome day ahead, take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Stranger (13/3/22)

@Leezozo
@LeonO 
@Ridwan 
@Shakez 
@Munro31

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ddk1979 (13/3/22)

@Leezozo
@LeonO
@Ridwan
@Shakez
@Munro31

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (13/3/22)

Happy Belated Birthday @GSM500 !!!!!

Happy Birthday!!!

@Leezozo
@LeonO
@Ridwan
@Shakez
@Munro31 

Have an awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Resistance (13/3/22)

@Munro31
@Leezozo
@LeonO
@Ridwan
@Shakez

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Grand Guru (14/3/22)

Happy birthday @JOSHUA98. I hope you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Timwis (14/3/22)

Happy Birthday!

@JOSHUA98

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## SAVaper (14/3/22)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@JOSHUA98

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/3/22)

Happy Birthday
@JOSHUA98 

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## vicTor (14/3/22)

happy birthday

@JOSHUA98

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Mzr (14/3/22)

Happy birthday to you
@JOSHUA98 
Have an awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (14/3/22)

Happy Birthday @JOSHUA98

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (14/3/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@JOSHUA98 
Have an awesome day ahead, take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## THE REAPER (14/3/22)

Happy Birthday 
@JOSHUA98 
Have a awesome day everyone.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Gadgetboy (14/3/22)

Happy Birthday!

@JOSHUA98

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Resistance (14/3/22)

@JOSHUA98

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## AKS (14/3/22)

Happy birthday to you @JOSHUA98 
Have a fantastic day and a great week.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (14/3/22)

Happy Birthday!!!

@JOSHUA98 

Have a great day!!!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ddk1979 (14/3/22)

@JOSHUA98

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Grand Guru (15/3/22)

Happy birthday @Cedrick.James.410 and @Ole'. I hope you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Timwis (15/3/22)

Happy Birthday!

@Cedrick.James.410 
@Ole'

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/3/22)

Happy Birthday
@Cedrick.James.410 
@Ole' 

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## vicTor (15/3/22)

happy birthday

@Cedrick.James.410 
@Ole'

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Phill (15/3/22)

Happy birthday! Have an awesome day!
@Cedrick.James.410
@Ole'

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Resistance (15/3/22)

@Cedrick.James.410
@Ole

'

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (15/3/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@Cedrick.James.410 
@Ole'
Have an awesome day ahead, take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## AKS (15/3/22)

Happy birthday to you @Cedrick.James.410
& @Ole'
Have a wonderful day.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Gadgetboy (15/3/22)

Happy Birthday!

@Cedrick.James.410
@Ole'

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (15/3/22)

Happy Birthday

@Cedrick.James.410
@Ole'

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ddk1979 (15/3/22)

@Cedrick.James.410
@Ole'

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Stranger (15/3/22)

@Cedrick.James.410
@Ole'

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (15/3/22)

Happy Birthday!!!

@Cedrick.James.410
@Ole' 

Have an Awesome Day!!!!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Mzr (15/3/22)

Happy birthday
@Cedrick.James.410 
@Ole' 
My you both have an awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## THE REAPER (15/3/22)

Happy Birthday 
@Cedrick.James.410 
@Ole' 
Have a great day everyone.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Grand Guru (16/3/22)

Happy birthday to @Hydraujac_Vaper @mmotala and @TiaanHarmse. I hope you all have an awesome day !

Special birthday wishes to the Coffee Queen @Hooked for a blessed day and a wonderful year ahead!

​

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (16/3/22)

Happy Birthday!

@Hydraujac_Vaper 
@mmotala 
@TiaanHarmse
@Hooked

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (16/3/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@Hydraujac_Vaper 
@mmotala 
@TiaanHarmse
@Hooked
Have an amazing day ahead guys, take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/3/22)

May you have a super awesome day @Hooked

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/3/22)

Happy Birthday

@Hydraujac_Vaper
@mmotala
@TiaanHarmse

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## vicTor (16/3/22)

happy birthday

@Hooked 
@Hydraujac_Vaper 
@TiaanHarmse 
@mmotala

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (16/3/22)

Grand Guru said:


> Happy birthday to @Hydraujac_Vaper @mmotala and @TiaanHarmse. I hope you all have an awesome day !
> 
> Special birthday wishes to the Coffee Queen @Hooked for a blessed day and a wonderful year ahead!
> 
> View attachment 252079​



Thanks for the great pic @Grand Guru!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (16/3/22)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 252080
> 
> May you a super awesome day @Hooked



Thank you so much for the awesome animation @MrGSmokeFree !

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (16/3/22)

Happy birthday to those sharing my birthday. Have a vapin' good day and a vapin' good year! 
@Hydraujac_Vaper
@TiaanHarmse
@mmotala

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Resistance (16/3/22)

@Hydraujac_Vaper
@mmotala
@TiaanHarmse
@Hooked

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## THE REAPER (16/3/22)

Happy Birthday
@Hooked
@Hydraujac_Vaper
@TiaanHarmse
@mmotala
Have a awesome day everyone.

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## AKS (16/3/22)

Happy birthday to you @Hooked 
@Hydraujac_Vaper @TiaanHarmse & @mmotala
Have a wonderful day.

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (16/3/22)

Happy Birthday

@Hydraujac_Vaper
@mmotala
@TiaanHarmse

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (16/3/22)

A special Happy Birthday wish to forum stalwart @Hooked .

Have a fantastic day.

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Gadgetboy (16/3/22)

happy birthday

@Hooked
@Hydraujac_Vaper
@TiaanHarmse
@mmotala

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mzr (16/3/22)

Happy birthday to 
@Hooked 
@Hydraujac_Vaper 
@TiaanHarmse 
@mmotala 
Wishing all of you an awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (16/3/22)

Happy Birthday!!!

@Hooked
@Hydraujac_Vaper
@TiaanHarmse
@mmotala 

Hope you quadruplets have an awesome day today!!!!

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (16/3/22)

@Hydraujac_Vaper 
@mmotala 
@TiaanHarmse
@Hooked

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 10 | Funny 1


----------



## SAVaper (16/3/22)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Hydraujac_Vaper
@mmotala
@TiaanHarmse
@Hooked

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (16/3/22)

@Hydraujac_Vaper
@mmotala
@TiaanHarmse

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (16/3/22)

A special Happy Birthday wish to you @Hooked .

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Hooked (16/3/22)

ddk1979 said:


> View attachment 252098
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks so much @ddk1979

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Hooked (16/3/22)

Many thanks to all those who wished me a happy birthday. Much appreciated!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## Hooked (16/3/22)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> A special Happy Birthday wish to forum stalwart @Hooked .
> 
> Have a fantastic day.
> 
> ...



Thanks a lot @Puff the Magic Dragon !

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Grand Guru (17/3/22)

No birthdays today. Happy vaping everyone!

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/3/22)



Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (17/3/22)

A very good morning Ecigssa family , I trust everyone is doing awesome…. Have an amazing day ahead, take care enjoy be safe out there

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## THE REAPER (17/3/22)

Have a great day everyone keep it cloudy.

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (17/3/22)



Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Resistance (17/3/22)

Happy day after pineapple day. 
Greetings and peace, have a good day all!

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (17/3/22)



Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (17/3/22)

Happy Thursday Everybody!!!!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## Stranger (17/3/22)

God bless you Mr Daimler

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Grand Guru (18/3/22)

Happy birthday @Daiyaan @Gert_Koen and @Roodt. I hope you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Timwis (18/3/22)

Happy Birthday!

@Daiyaan 
@Gert_Koen 
@Roodt

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (18/3/22)

Happy Birthday

@Daiyaan
@Gert_Koen
@Roodt

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/3/22)

Happy Birthday
@Daiyaan
@Gert_Koen
@Roodt



May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 13 | Winner 1


----------



## SAVaper (18/3/22)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Daiyaan
@Gert_Koen
@Roodt

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## vicTor (18/3/22)

happy birthday

@Roodt 
@Daiyaan 
@Gert_Koen

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ARYANTO (18/3/22)

@Hooked - sorry I missed your b/day - happy belated and have a great weekend !
Happy Birthday also to ...
@Daiyaan
@Gert_Koen
@Roodt

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (18/3/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@Daiyaan 
@Gert_Koen 
@Roodt
I hope you guys have an absolute amazing day ahead , take care enjoy

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (18/3/22)

Happy Birthday!!!

@Daiyaan
@Gert_Koen
@Roodt 

Have an Epic Day!!!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## THE REAPER (18/3/22)

Happy Birthday 
@Gert_Koen 
@Daiyaan 
@Roodt 
Have a great day everyone.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## AKS (18/3/22)

Happy birthday to you @Daiyaan @Gert_Koen
& @Roodt
Have a great day and a wonderful weekend.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Resistance (18/3/22)

@Daiyaan
@Gert_Koen
@Roodt

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Stranger (18/3/22)

@Daiyaan
@Gert_Koen
@Roodt

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Mzr (18/3/22)

Happy birthday to you
@Daiyaan 
@Gert_Koen 
@Roodt 
Wishing all of you a awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## ddk1979 (18/3/22)

@Daiyaan 
@Gert_Koen 
@Roodt

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Grand Guru (19/3/22)

No birthdays today. Have a great weekend everyone!

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## AKS (19/3/22)

Have a happy weekend all.

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/3/22)



Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (19/3/22)



Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (19/3/22)

Good morning , have an awesome long weekend everyone, take care and be safe out there

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 3


----------



## Mzr (19/3/22)

Hi all have an awesome day guys and better long weekend

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (19/3/22)

Happy Saturday Everybody!!!

And a Happy Birthday to Dr. Livingstone, I presume... 





And a special Happy Birthday to Mr Officer John McClane...

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Resistance (19/3/22)

Have a super day all!

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (20/3/22)

No birthdays today. Have a great day everyone!

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/3/22)



Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (20/3/22)

Greetings, have another super day all!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (20/3/22)

Good morning Ecigssa family, I hope everyone is having an awesome weekend thus far, take care and have a super awesome Sunday, be safe and enjoy

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (20/3/22)

Happy No-Birthday Sunday everybody!!!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Mzr (20/3/22)

Have a awesome day vape family stay safe cloudy

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 2


----------



## THE REAPER (20/3/22)

Have a great day everyone.

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 2


----------



## Grand Guru (21/3/22)

Happy birthday @Crustyless Muff and many happy returns!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Timwis (21/3/22)

Happy Birthday!

@Crustyless Muff

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/3/22)

Happy Birthday
@Crustyless Muff 

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (21/3/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@Crustyless Muff 
Have an amazing day ahead, take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## SAVaper (21/3/22)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Crustyless Muff

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Resistance (21/3/22)

@Crustyless Muff

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (21/3/22)

Happy Birthday @Crustyless Muff

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## ddk1979 (21/3/22)

@Crustyless Muff

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## vicTor (21/3/22)

happy birthday

@Crustyless Muff

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## AKS (21/3/22)

Have a happy birthday @Crustyless Muff

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ARYANTO (21/3/22)

Happy birthday to
@Crustyless Muff

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Mzr (21/3/22)

Happy birthday to you @Crustyless Muff have an awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Marius Keinhans (21/3/22)

@Crustyless Muff

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## THE REAPER (21/3/22)

Happy Birthday 
@Crustyless Muff 
Have a great day everyone.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (21/3/22)

Happy Birthday!!!

@Crustyless Muff 

Have an awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Grand Guru (22/3/22)

No birthdays today. Have a great day everyone!

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/3/22)



Reactions: Like 8


----------



## ARYANTO (22/3/22)

Have a great day mates , it is unofficially Monday ....

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (22/3/22)



Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (22/3/22)

Good morning Ecigssa family, have a terrific Tuesday take care, be safe and have an awesome day ahead … it’s a shorter week

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## AKS (22/3/22)

Have a great mini week all.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## THE REAPER (22/3/22)

Have a great day everyone.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (22/3/22)

Happy Chooseday!!!!

Reactions: Like 9 | Informative 1


----------



## Stranger (22/3/22)

Many happy returns for all the long weekend birthdays

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Resistance (22/3/22)

Have a good day guys, happy birthday to the ones we missed

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Grand Guru (23/3/22)

Happy birthday @Yaqub and many happy returns.

special birthday wishes to @Adephi for an amazing day and a blessed year ahead!

​

Reactions: Like 12 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (23/3/22)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Adephi
@Yaqub

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (23/3/22)

Happy Birthday!

@Yaqub
@Adephi

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (23/3/22)

Happy Birthday

@Yaqub
@Adephi

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/3/22)

Happy Birthday


@Adephi
@Yaqub

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (23/3/22)

happy birthday

@Adephi 
@Yaqub

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (23/3/22)

Happy birthday and happy every day @Yaqub and @Adephi!

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (23/3/22)

@Adephi
@Yaqub

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (23/3/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@Adephi
@Yaqub
May you guys have an awesome day ahead , take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## AKS (23/3/22)

Happy birthday to @Yaqub and @Adephi 
Have an excellent day.

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (23/3/22)

Happy morning and a happy birthday to...
@Adephi , great guy with a big smile 
@Yaqub

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Gadgetboy (23/3/22)

Happy Birthday!

@Yaqub
@Adephi

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (23/3/22)

Happppeeee Bifffday!!!

@Adephi 
@Yaqub 

Have yourselves an Awesome Day!!!

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (23/3/22)

@Yaqub
@Adephi

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mzr (23/3/22)

Happy birthday to you
@Yaqub 
@Adephi 
Wishing you both many more blessed years

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## THE REAPER (23/3/22)

Happy Birthday 
@Adephi 
@Yaqub 
Have a great day everyone.

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (23/3/22)

@Adephi 
@Yaqub

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## Marius Keinhans (23/3/22)

@Adephi
@Yaqub

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Adephi (23/3/22)

Thank you to everybody for the wishes!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 11


----------



## Grand Guru (24/3/22)

Happy birthday @Geoff @Larap @Yazeed Malek and @OnePowerfulCorsa. I hope you all have an amazing day!

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (24/3/22)

Happy Birthday!

@Geoff 
@Larap 
@Yazeed Malek 
@OnePowerfulCorsa

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (24/3/22)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Geoff
@Larap
@Yazeed Malek
@OnePowerfulCorsa

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (24/3/22)

happy birthday

@OnePowerfulCorsa
@Geoff 
@Larap 
@Yazeed Malek

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (24/3/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@Geoff 
@Larap 
@Yazeed Malek 
@OnePowerfulCorsa
May you guys have an awesome day ahead, take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/3/22)

Happy Birthday
@Geoff
@Larap
@Yazeed Malek
@OnePowerfulCorsa



May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## AKS (24/3/22)

Happy birthday to you 
@OnePowerfulCorsa
@Geoff 
@Larap 
@Yazeed Malek
Have a fantastic day.

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (24/3/22)

Happy Birthday

@Geoff
@Larap
@Yazeed Malek
@OnePowerfulCorsa

Reactions: Like 13 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (24/3/22)

Morning folks, and a happy birthday to:
@Geoff 
@Larap 
@Yazeed Malek 
@OnePowerfulCorsa

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (24/3/22)

@Geoff
@Larap
@Yazeed Malek
@OnePowerfulCorsa

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (24/3/22)

@Geoff 
@Larap 
@Yazeed Malek 
@OnePowerfulCorsa

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (24/3/22)

Happy Birthday!!!

@Geoff 
@Larap 
@Yazeed Malek 
@OnePowerfulCorsa 

Have an Epic Day!!!!

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Stranger (24/3/22)

@Geoff 
@Larap 
@Yazeed Malek 
@OnePowerfulCorsa

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mzr (24/3/22)

Happy birthday to you
@Geoff 
@Larap 
@Yazeed Malek 
@OnePowerfulCorsa 
Wishing you all the best for year ahead

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## Gadgetboy (24/3/22)

Happy Birthday

@OnePowerfulCorsa
@Geoff
@Larap
@Yazeed Malek

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## Marius Keinhans (24/3/22)

@Geoff
@Larap
@Yazeed Malek
@OnePowerfulCorsa

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## THE REAPER (24/3/22)

Happy Birthday
@Geoff
@Larap
@Yazeed Malek
@OnePowerfulCorsa
Have a great day everyone.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## NOOB (24/3/22)

Happy birthday 
@Geoff
@Larap
@Yazeed Malek
@OnePowerfulCorsa
Hope you all had a FANTASTIC day!!!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Grand Guru (25/3/22)

Happy birthday @CaliGuy and many happy returns!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Timwis (25/3/22)

Happy Birthday!

@CaliGuy

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## SAVaper (25/3/22)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@CaliGuy

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## vicTor (25/3/22)

happy birthday

@CaliGuy

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/3/22)

Happy Birthday
@CaliGuy

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (25/3/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@CaliGuy
Have an amazing day ahead, take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## ARYANTO (25/3/22)

Happy birthday to...
@CaliGuy
to the rest of you , happy Friday

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## AKS (25/3/22)

Happy birthday to you @CaliGuy
Have a wonderful weekend.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Resistance (25/3/22)

@CaliGuy

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (25/3/22)

Happy Birthday @CaliGuy

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Gadgetboy (25/3/22)

Happy Birthday!

@CaliGuy

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Mzr (25/3/22)

Happy birthday @CaliGuy

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Stranger (25/3/22)

@CaliGuy

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (25/3/22)

Happy Birthday!!!!

@CaliGuy

Have an epic day!!!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ddk1979 (25/3/22)

@CaliGuy

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## THE REAPER (25/3/22)

Happy Birthday
@CaliGuy
Have a great day everyone.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Marius Keinhans (25/3/22)

@CaliGuy
@Foxdroft
@JunkBucket
@Evie 1989

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Grand Guru (26/3/22)

Happy birthday @JonnoD and @jprossouw and many happy return!

special birthday wishes to @Timwis for an amazing day and a blessed year ahead!

​

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (26/3/22)

Happy Birthday!

@JonnoD 
@jprossouw

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Mzr (26/3/22)

Happy birthday
@JonnoD 
@jprossouw 
@Timwis stay classy buddy

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (26/3/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@JonnoD 
@jprossouw
Have an awesome day ahead guys, take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (26/3/22)

A very special happy birthday message goes out to 
@Timwis 
May your day be an epic one and may you party on the entire weekend, may you party like a rockstar, many happy returns and thank you for the support on the forum

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (26/3/22)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@JonnoD
@jprossouw
@Timwis

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/3/22)

Happy Birthday @Timwis may you have a super awesome day! Cheers mate

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/3/22)

Happy Birthday
@JonnoD
@jprossouw

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## vicTor (26/3/22)

happy birthday

@Timwis 
@jprossouw 
@JonnoD

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (26/3/22)

@Timwis (eagerly awaiting the birthday review) 
@jprossouw
@JonnoD

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (26/3/22)

Happy Birthday

@JonnoD
@jprossouw

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (26/3/22)

A very special happy birthday message goes out to @Timwis

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (26/3/22)

Happy birthday 
@JonnoD
@jprossouw
@Timwis

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (26/3/22)

Happy birthday
@JonnoD 
@jprossouw 
@Timwis
ENJOY !

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ddk1979 (26/3/22)

@JonnoD 
@jprossouw

and special birthday wishes to you @Timwis 

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (26/3/22)

@JonnoD
@jprossouw
@Timwis

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## AKS (26/3/22)

Happy birthday to you 
@JonnoD
@jprossouw
And special wishes to you @Timwis
Have a fantastic day.

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Marius Keinhans (26/3/22)

@JonnoD
@jprossouw
@Timwis

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (26/3/22)

Happy Birthday!!!

@Timwis (hope you enjoy a COLD beer today!)
@jprossouw 
@JonnoD 

Hope it is a spectacular day!!

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (26/3/22)

Thanks for all the birthday wishes!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 10


----------



## Grand Guru (27/3/22)

Happy birthday @kimbo. Enjoy your special day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Timwis (27/3/22)

Happy Birthday!

@kimbo

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Mzr (27/3/22)

Happy birthday to you @kimbo have an awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## SAVaper (27/3/22)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@kimbo

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/3/22)

Happy Birthday
@kimbo 

May you have a awesome day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Resistance (27/3/22)

@kimbo

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## THE REAPER (27/3/22)

Happy Birthday
@JonnoD
@jprossouw
@Timwis
Hope you guys had a awesome day yesterday.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## THE REAPER (27/3/22)

Happy Birthday 
@kimbo 
Have a great day everyone.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Marius Keinhans (27/3/22)

@kimbo

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## vicTor (27/3/22)

happy birthday

@kimbo

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ARYANTO (27/3/22)

Happy birthday to:
@kimbo

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (27/3/22)

Happy birthday @kimbo

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (27/3/22)

Happy birthday 
@kimbo 
Have an awesome day ahead , take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## ddk1979 (27/3/22)

@kimbo

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (27/3/22)

Happy Birthday!!!

@kimbo 

Hope it was an awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Marius Keinhans (28/3/22)

@MrDeedz

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Marius Keinhans (28/3/22)

@Le_Meow 
@Werner Koen

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Grand Guru (28/3/22)

Happy birthday @Le_Meow @MrDeedz and @Werner Koen. I hope you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Timwis (28/3/22)

Happy Birthday!

@Le_Meow 
@MrDeedz 
@Werner Koen

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/3/22)

Happy Birthday
@Le_Meow
@MrDeedz
@Werner Koen



May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## THE REAPER (28/3/22)

Happy Birthday
@Le_Meow
@MrDeedz
@Werner Koen
Have a great day everyone.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## SAVaper (28/3/22)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Le_Meow
@MrDeedz
@Werner Koen

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## vicTor (28/3/22)

happy birthday

@MrDeedz 
@Le_Meow 
@Werner Koen

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (28/3/22)

Happy Birthday

@Le_Meow
@MrDeedz
@Werner Koen

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (28/3/22)

Happy Birthday!!!

@MrDeedz
@Le_Meow
@Werner Koen 

Have an Awesome Day!!!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## ARYANTO (28/3/22)

Happy Birthday to...

@MrDeedz
@Le_Meow
@Werner Koen

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## AKS (28/3/22)

Happy birthday to you
@MrDeedz , @Le_Meow & @Werner Koen
Have a great day and a good week ahead.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Gadgetboy (28/3/22)

Happy Birthday!

@Le_Meow
@MrDeedz
@Werner Koen

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Mzr (28/3/22)

Happy birthday to you
@MrDeedz 
@Le_Meow 
@Werner Koen 
Wishing you all a awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## NOOB (28/3/22)

Morning all,
Happy birthday
@Le_Meow 
@MrDeedz 
@Werner Koen 
Hope you guys have a fantastic day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Stranger (28/3/22)

Belated many happy returns 
@kimbo

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Stranger (28/3/22)

@Le_Meow
@MrDeedz
@Werner Koen

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ddk1979 (28/3/22)

@Le_Meow
@MrDeedz
@Werner Koen

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (28/3/22)

A happy birthday 
@Le_Meow 
@MrDeedz 
@Werner Koen
Hope you guys are having an amazing one , take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Grand Guru (29/3/22)

Happy birthday @Damienj and many happy returns!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Timwis (29/3/22)

Happy Birthday!

@Damienj

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/3/22)

Happy Birthday
@Damienj 

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## vicTor (29/3/22)

happy birthday

@Damienj

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## SAVaper (29/3/22)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Damienj

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (29/3/22)

Happy Birthday @Damienj

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Resistance (29/3/22)

@Le_Meow
@MrDeedz
@Werner Koen
Happy belated birthday

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Resistance (29/3/22)

@Damienj

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Gadgetboy (29/3/22)

Happy Birthday!

@Damienj

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (29/3/22)

Happy Birthday!!!

@Damienj 

Have an Awesome Day!!!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Stranger (29/3/22)

@Damienj

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## THE REAPER (29/3/22)

Happy Birthday 
@Damienj 
Have a great day everyone.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## AKS (29/3/22)

Happy birthday to you @Damienj 
Have a wonderful day.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Mzr (29/3/22)

Happy birthday to you
@Damienj have an awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Marius Keinhans (29/3/22)

@Damienj

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Marius Keinhans (29/3/22)

@Titan69

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ddk1979 (29/3/22)

@Damienj

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## ARYANTO (29/3/22)

Happy Birthday to

@Damienj
@Titan69

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Grand Guru (30/3/22)

Happy birthday @Hotstepper and @RCroukamp. Enjoy your special day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Timwis (30/3/22)

Happy Birthday!

@Hotstepper 
@RCroukamp

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Marius Keinhans (30/3/22)

@Hotstepper

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Marius Keinhans (30/3/22)

@RCroukamp

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Marius Keinhans (30/3/22)

@rentacheese

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## SAVaper (30/3/22)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Hotstepper
@RCroukamp

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/3/22)

Happy Birthday
@Hotstepper 
@RCroukamp 



May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## vicTor (30/3/22)

happy birthday

@RCroukamp 
@Hotstepper

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## THE REAPER (30/3/22)

Happy Birthday
@Hotstepper
@RCroukamp 
Have a great day everyone.

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## AKS (30/3/22)

Happy birthday to you 
@RCroukamp & @Hotstepper
Have a fantastic day.

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Gadgetboy (30/3/22)

Happy Birthday!

@Hotstepper
@RCroukamp

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## ARYANTO (30/3/22)

Happy birthday
@RCroukamp 
@Hotstepper

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (30/3/22)

Happy Birthday!!!

@Hotstepper
@RCroukamp 

Have an Awesome Day!!!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Mzr (30/3/22)

Happy birthday to you
@Hotstepper 
@RCroukamp 
Have an awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Stranger (30/3/22)

@Hotstepper 
@RCroukamp

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## NOOB (30/3/22)

Happy birthday 
@RCroukamp
@Hotstepper
Hope you guys have a wonderful day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## ARYANTO (30/3/22)

F Y I 
Happy Birthday, Vincent!​



The Dutch painter Vincent van Gogh was born on March 30, 1853, in Zundert, Netherlands. After abortive attempts at being an art dealer, a teacher, and a missionary, van Gogh took up art in 1880. Over the next decade he completed an extraordinary amount of work, and his style transformed rapidly from dark and sober to colorful and exuberant. Though he only sold one painting in his lifetime, his popularity grew after his death in 1890, thanks to the efforts of his sister-in-law, Jo van Gogh-Bonger. Today, Vincent van Gogh is perhaps the most recognized painter of all time.

Reactions: Like 9 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## ddk1979 (30/3/22)

@RCroukamp
@Hotstepper

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Resistance (30/3/22)

@RCroukamp 
@Hotstepper

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Marius Keinhans (30/3/22)

ARYANTO said:


> F Y I
> Happy Birthday, Vincent!​
> View attachment 252851
> 
> ...



Happy Birthday

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Grand Guru (31/3/22)

Happy birthday @Raul Don and many happy return!

Special birthday wishes to @Paul33 for an amazing day and a blessed year ahead!

​

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 2


----------



## Marius Keinhans (31/3/22)

@Paul33

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (31/3/22)

Happy Birthday @Raul Don

Special Birthday wishes to @Paul33

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 2


----------



## Marius Keinhans (31/3/22)

@Raul Don

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (31/3/22)

A happy belated birthday 
@RCroukamp 
@Hotstepper
I hope you guys had an amazing day

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (31/3/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@Raul Don 
Have an awesome day ahead, take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (31/3/22)

Good morning and a very special happy birthday message goes out to 
@Paul33 
Thank you for being an active ingredient in the forum , and always being a helping hand , may you have an amazing day ahead , take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (31/3/22)

happy birthday

@Paul33 
@Raul Don

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (31/3/22)

Happy Birthday
@Paul33 
@Raul Don 



May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 2


----------



## SAVaper (31/3/22)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Raul Don
@Paul33

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 2


----------



## Hooked (31/3/22)

Happy Birthday @Raul Don 

And special birthday wishes to @Paul33. Have a vapin' good day and year ahead!

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 2


----------



## ARYANTO (31/3/22)

Morning Gang and happy birthday :
@Raul Don
@Paul33 -Big shout out buddy , have a great day !

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (31/3/22)

Happy birthday @Raul Don

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (31/3/22)

Special birthday wishes to @Paul33. Have a great day !!!

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (31/3/22)

@Raul Don
@Paul33

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 2


----------



## AKS (31/3/22)

Happy birthday to you @Raul Don & special wishes to you @Paul33 
Have a fantastic day.

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (31/3/22)

Happppeee Bifffffday!!!!

@Raul Don
@Paul33 Bald but not old... we gonna have to turn the driveway-vape-meet into a Birthday Bash BBQ soon!

Have an Awesome Day!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 14 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Gadgetboy (31/3/22)

Happy Birthday

@Paul33
@Raul Don

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 2


----------



## NOOB (31/3/22)

Happy birthday 
@Paul33
@Raul Don
Have a fantastic day chaps!

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 2


----------



## Mzr (31/3/22)

Happy birthday to 
@Paul33 
@Raul Don

Reactions: Like 14 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## THE REAPER (31/3/22)

Happy Birthday
@Raul Don 
And a special Happy Birthday @Paul33 
Have a great day everyone.

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 2


----------



## ddk1979 (31/3/22)

@Paul33 
@Raul Don

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (31/3/22)

@Raul Don
@Paul33 

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (31/3/22)

Thanks for the wishes everyone. Been a good day today!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 11


----------



## Marius Keinhans (1/4/22)

@zachvantonder

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Grand Guru (1/4/22)

Happy birthday @moey1484 and @zachvantonder. I hope you have an amazing day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## ddk1979 (1/4/22)

@moey1484 
@zachvantonder 

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## AKS (1/4/22)

Happy birthday to you @moey1484 & @zachvantonder 
Have an excellent day.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Mzr (1/4/22)

Happy birthday to you
@moey1484 
@zachvantonder 
Have an awesome day guys

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Timwis (1/4/22)

Happy Birthday!

@moey1484 
@zachvantonder

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## SAVaper (1/4/22)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@moey1484
@zachvantonder

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/4/22)

Happy Birthday

@moey1484
@zachvantonder


May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## vicTor (1/4/22)

happy birthday

@moey1484 
@zachvantonder

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (1/4/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@moey1484 
@zachvantonder
May you guys have a fantastic day ahead, take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (1/4/22)

Happy Birthday

@moey1484
@zachvantonder

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Gadgetboy (1/4/22)

Happy Birthday

@moey1484
@zachvantonder

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## THE REAPER (1/4/22)

Happy Birthday
@moey1484
@zachvantonder
Have a awesome day everyone.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## NOOB (1/4/22)

Morning all,
Happy birthday
@moey1484 
@zachvantonder
Hope you have a great day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (1/4/22)

Happy Birthday!!!

@moey1484
@zachvantonder 

Have an Awesome Day!!!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Stranger (1/4/22)

@moey1484 
@zachvantonder

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## ARYANTO (1/4/22)

Happy birthday to:
@moey1484 
@zachvantonder

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Grand Guru (2/4/22)

Happy birthday @johan and many happy returns!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Marius Keinhans (2/4/22)

@johan

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Mzr (2/4/22)

Happy birthday @johan have an awesome day
celebrating

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Timwis (2/4/22)

Happy Birthday!

@johan

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (2/4/22)

A happy birthday 
@johan 
Wishing you an awesome day ahead, take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## SAVaper (2/4/22)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@johan

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ddk1979 (2/4/22)

@johan

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ARYANTO (2/4/22)

Hello gang , and Happy birthday:
@johan
ENJOY

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/4/22)

Happy Birthday
@johan 

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## vicTor (2/4/22)

happy birthday

@johan

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## THE REAPER (2/4/22)

Happy Birthday 
@johan 
Have a great day everyone.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## AKS (2/4/22)

Happy birthday to you @johan 
Have an excellent weekend.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (2/4/22)

Happy Birthday @johan

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## zachvantonder (2/4/22)

Thank one and all for the most unexpected very kind words. Much appreciated. You guys are awesome.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 7


----------



## Grand Guru (3/4/22)

Happy birthday @DanTheMan amd @HvNDhF. Enjoy your special day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## SAVaper (3/4/22)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@DanTheMan
@HvNDhF

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/4/22)

Happy Birthday
@DanTheMan 
@HvNDhF 

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Mzr (3/4/22)

Happy birthday
@DanTheMan 
@HvNDhF 
Have an awesome day celebrating guys

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (3/4/22)

Happy birthday @DanTheMan amd @HvNDhF

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## vicTor (3/4/22)

happy birthday

@DanTheMan 
@HvNDhF

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## AKS (3/4/22)

Happy birthday to @DanTheMan & @HvNDhF
Have an excellent Sunday.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (3/4/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@DanTheMan
@HvNDhF
Have an amazing day ahead guys , take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ARYANTO (3/4/22)

Happy birthday...
@HvNDhF 
@DanTheMan
Have an awesome Sunday

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Marius Keinhans (3/4/22)

@DanTheMan

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Marius Keinhans (3/4/22)

@HvNDhF

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## THE REAPER (3/4/22)

Happy Birthday
@DanTheMan 
@HvNDhF 
Have a awesome day everyone.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Resistance (3/4/22)

@moey1484
@zachvantonder
Happy belated birthday

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Resistance (3/4/22)

Happy belated birthday @johan

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Resistance (3/4/22)

@DanTheMan
@HvNDhF

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## ddk1979 (3/4/22)

@DanTheMan
@HvNDhF

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (3/4/22)

Happy Belated Birthday!!!

@johan 

Hope it was a great day!!!

Happy Birthday!!!

@DanTheMan
@HvNDhF 

Have an Awesome day!!!

Special Happy Birthday to Mrs Chuck Norris Lungs!!! My vape muse!!!! Not on the forum, but a special part of my vape journey!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Timwis (3/4/22)

Happy Birthday!

@DanTheMan 
@HvNDhF

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Marius Keinhans (4/4/22)

@Rayzor

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Marius Keinhans (4/4/22)

@Saintjie

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Mzr (4/4/22)

Happy birthday to you
@Rayzor 
@Saintjie 
Have an awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Timwis (4/4/22)

Happy Birthday!

@Rayzor
@Saintjie

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## SAVaper (4/4/22)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Rayzor
@Saintjie

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Grand Guru (4/4/22)

Happy birthday @Saintjie and @Rayzor. I hope you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## vicTor (4/4/22)

happy birthday

@Saintjie 
@Rayzor

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/4/22)

Happy Birthday
@Saintjie
@Rayzor

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (4/4/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@Rayzor
@Saintjie
Have an awesome day ahead , take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 14 | Agree 1


----------



## THE REAPER (4/4/22)

Happy Birthday
@Rayzor 
@Saintjie 
Have a great day everyone.

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## ARYANTO (4/4/22)

Happy Birthday and happy Monday fam.

@Rayzor
@Saintjie
EnJoY

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Gadgetboy (4/4/22)

Happy Birthday!

@Rayzor
@Saintjie

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Resistance (4/4/22)

@Rayzor
@Saintjie

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (4/4/22)

Happy Birthday!!!

@Saintjie
@Rayzor 

Have an Awesome Day!!!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (4/4/22)

Happy Birthday

@Rayzor
@Saintjie

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## AKS (4/4/22)

Happy birthday to you @Rayzor & @Saintjie
Have a great day and a happy week ahead.

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Stranger (4/4/22)

Many happy returns for all the weekend birthdays

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Stranger (4/4/22)

@Rayzor 
@Saintjie

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## NOOB (4/4/22)

Happy birthday 
@Saintjie
@Rayzor
Hope you have a wonderful day!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## ddk1979 (4/4/22)

@Saintjie
@Rayzor

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Marius Keinhans (5/4/22)

@daniel craig

Reactions: Like 10 | Funny 1


----------



## Grand Guru (5/4/22)

Happy birthday @daniel craig and many happy return !

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/4/22)

Happy Birthday
@daniel craig 

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## vicTor (5/4/22)

happy birthday

@daniel craig

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (5/4/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@daniel craig 
Hope you have an awesome day ahead, take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## SAVaper (5/4/22)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@daniel craig

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Timwis (5/4/22)

Happy Birthday!

@daniel craig

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## AKS (5/4/22)

Happy birthday to you @daniel craig 
Have a fantastic day.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Resistance (5/4/22)

@daniel craig

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## THE REAPER (5/4/22)

Happy Birthday 
@daniel craig 
Have a awesome day everyone.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Gadgetboy (5/4/22)

Happy Birthday @daniel craig

Reactions: Like 12 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO (5/4/22)

Happy Birthday:
@daniel craig

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## NOOB (5/4/22)

Happy birthday
@daniel craig 
Hope you have a great day!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Stranger (5/4/22)

@daniel craig 

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (5/4/22)

Happy Birthday!!!

To Craig... @daniel craig 

Have an awesome day!!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Mzr (5/4/22)

Happy birthday to you @daniel craig have an awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## ddk1979 (5/4/22)

@daniel craig

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Grand Guru (6/4/22)

Happy birthday @Adam.R and @Jayden2000. Enjoy your special day!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/4/22)

Happy Birthday
@Adam.R 
@Jayden2000 



May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Timwis (6/4/22)

Happy Birthday!

@Adam.R 
@Jayden2000

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## AKS (6/4/22)

Happy birthday to @Adam.R & @Jayden2000
Have a fantastic day.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## SAVaper (6/4/22)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Adam.R
@Jayden2000

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## ARYANTO (6/4/22)

Happy birthday to
@Adam.R
@Jayden2000

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Mzr (6/4/22)

Happy birthday to you
@Adam.R 
@Jayden2000 
Have an awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## vicTor (6/4/22)

happy birthday

@Adam.R 
@Jayden2000

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (6/4/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@Adam.R 
@Jayden2000
Have an amazing day ahead guys, take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Resistance (6/4/22)

@Adam.R and @Jayden2000

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## THE REAPER (6/4/22)

Happy Birthday 
@Adam.R 
@Jayden2000 
Have an awesome day everyone.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Gadgetboy (6/4/22)

Happy Birthday!

@Adam.R
@Jayden2000

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Marius Keinhans (6/4/22)

@Jayden2000

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Marius Keinhans (6/4/22)

@Adam.R

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (6/4/22)

Happy Birthday

@Adam.R
@Jayden2000

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (6/4/22)

Happy Birthday!!!

@Adam.R
@Jayden2000 

Have an Awesome Day!!!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## NOOB (6/4/22)

Happy birthday 
@Adam.R 
@Jayden2000
Hope you guys have a fantastic day!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Stranger (6/4/22)

@Adam.R 
@Jayden2000

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ddk1979 (6/4/22)

@Adam.R 
@Jayden2000

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Marius Keinhans (7/4/22)

@erin.brunette

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Marius Keinhans (7/4/22)

@Matuka

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Grand Guru (7/4/22)

Happy birthday @Matuka and many happy returns!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/4/22)

Happy Birthday
@Matuka 

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (7/4/22)

Happy Birthday @Matuka

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Timwis (7/4/22)

Happy Birthday!

@Matuka

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## SAVaper (7/4/22)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Matuka

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (7/4/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@Matuka 
May you have an awesome day ahead, take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## vicTor (7/4/22)

happy birthday

@Matuka

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ARYANTO (7/4/22)

Happy Birthday to ...

@Matuka

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Mzr (7/4/22)

Happy birthday to you
@Matuka wishing you an awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Resistance (7/4/22)

@erin.brunette 
@Matuka

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Gadgetboy (7/4/22)

Happy Birthday!

@Matuka
@erin.brunette

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## THE REAPER (7/4/22)

Happy Birthday
@Matuka 
Have a great day everyone.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## AKS (7/4/22)

Happy birthday to you 
@Matuka & @erin.brunette
Have a fantastic day.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (7/4/22)

Happy Birthday!!!

@Matuka
@erin.brunette 

Have an Awesome Day!!!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Stranger (7/4/22)

@Matuka
@erin.brunette

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## ddk1979 (7/4/22)

@Matuka

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Marius Keinhans (8/4/22)

@Andile_kelly

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Marius Keinhans (8/4/22)

@Rude Rudi

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Grand Guru (8/4/22)

Happy birthday @Andile_kelly @Rude Rudi and @witblits_ I hope you have an amazing day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (8/4/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@Andile_kelly 
@Rude Rudi 
@witblits_ 
May you guys have an awesome day ahead , take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 12 | Agree 1


----------



## ARYANTO (8/4/22)

Happy morning and a happy birthday 
@Rude Rudi - mix master , have a fabulous day !

@Andile_kelly 

@witblits_

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/4/22)

Happy Birthday
@Rude Rudi 
@Andile_kelly 
@witblits_ 



May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## SAVaper (8/4/22)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Andile_kelly
@Rude Rudi
@witblits_

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Timwis (8/4/22)

Happy Birthday!

@Andile_kelly
@Rude Rudi
@witblits_

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Mzr (8/4/22)

Happy birthday to you
@Andile_kelly 
@witblits_ 
@Rude Rudi

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## vicTor (8/4/22)

happy birthday

@Rude Rudi 
@witblits_ 
@Andile_kelly

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## THE REAPER (8/4/22)

Happy Birthday
@Rude Rudi 
@witblits_ 
@Andile_kelly 
Have a great day everyone.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Resistance (8/4/22)

@Rude Rudi


@witblits_
@Andile_kelly

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Gadgetboy (8/4/22)

Happy Birthday!

@Andile_kelly
@Rude Rudi
@witblits_

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (8/4/22)

Happy Birthday to today's Triplets!!!

@Andile_kelly
@Rude Rudi
@witblits_ 

Have an Awesome Day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Marius Keinhans (8/4/22)

@witblits_

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (8/4/22)

Happy Birthday

@Andile_kelly
@Rude Rudi
@witblits_

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## AKS (8/4/22)

Happy birthday to you 
@Andile_kelly
@Rude Rudi
@witblits_
Have a great weekend.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ddk1979 (8/4/22)

@Andile_kelly
@Rude Rudi
@witblits_

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Rude Rudi (8/4/22)

Thanks all!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 9


----------



## Marius Keinhans (9/4/22)

@waja09

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Marius Keinhans (9/4/22)

@Chronix

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Marius Keinhans (9/4/22)

@Gadgetboy

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Grand Guru (9/4/22)

Happy birthday @Chronix @Gadgetboy and @waja09 . I hope you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Timwis (9/4/22)

Happy Birthday!

@Chronix 
@Gadgetboy 
@waja09

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/4/22)

Happy Birthday
@Chronix 
@Gadgetboy 
@waja09 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## SAVaper (9/4/22)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Chronix
@Gadgetboy
@waja09

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Mzr (9/4/22)

Happy birthday to you
@Chronix 
@Gadgetboy 
@waja09 
Wishing all of you a awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## vicTor (9/4/22)

happy birthday

@Gadgetboy 
@waja09 
@Chronix

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (9/4/22)

Happy birthday 
@Chronix 
@Gadgetboy 
@waja09
Hope you guys have an amazing day ahead, take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## AKS (9/4/22)

Happy birthday to you @Gadgetboy 
@waja09 & @Chronix
Have a great day.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## THE REAPER (9/4/22)

Happy Birthday 
@waja09 
@Chronix 
Special wishes to @Gadgetboy hope you all have a awesome day.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## ddk1979 (9/4/22)

@waja09 
@Chronix 

and Special wishes to @Gadgetboy


Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Resistance (9/4/22)

@Chronix
@Gadgetboy


@waja09

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (9/4/22)

Happy Birthday!!!

@Chronix
@Gadgetboy
@waja09

Have an Awesome Day!!!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## ARYANTO (9/4/22)

Happy Birthday to...

@Chronix 
@Gadgetboy 
@waja09

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Gadgetboy (9/4/22)

Thanks for all the birthday wishes. Was a nice chilled day with the family, now eating some left over Oreo cupcakes with a nice cup of coffee...

Sent from my vivo 2006 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11


----------



## Marius Keinhans (10/4/22)

@ruan91

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Marius Keinhans (10/4/22)

@Larry

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Grand Guru (10/4/22)

Happy birthday @Larry and @ruan91 and many happy returns!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/4/22)

Happy Birthay
@Larry 
@ruan91 

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (10/4/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@Larry 
@ruan91
Hope you guys have an amazing day ahead , take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Mzr (10/4/22)

Happy birthday to you
@Larry 
@ruan91 
Have an awesome day celebrating guy's

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (10/4/22)

Happy Birthday @Larry and @ruan91

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## SAVaper (10/4/22)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Larry
@ruan91

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## vicTor (10/4/22)

happy birthday

@Larry 
@ruan91

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## AKS (10/4/22)

Happy birthday to you @Larry & @ruan91
Have an excellent day.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## THE REAPER (10/4/22)

Happy Birthday
@Larry 
@ruan91 
Have a great day everyone.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## ARYANTO (10/4/22)

Happy birthday :
@Larry 
@ruan91

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Resistance (10/4/22)

@Larry
@ruan91

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## ddk1979 (10/4/22)

@Larry
@ruan91

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (10/4/22)

Happy Birthday!!!

@Larry
@ruan91 

Have an Awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Timwis (10/4/22)

Happy Birthday!

@Larry 
@ruan91

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Grand Guru (11/4/22)

Happy birthday @Christo@26 @Ghost11 @gbuckley and many happy returns!

Special birthday wishes to @Viper_SA for an amazing day and a blessed year ahead!

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (11/4/22)

Happy Birthday!

@Christo@26 
@Ghost11 
@gbuckley
@Viper_SA

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/4/22)

Happy Birthday
@Viper_SA 
@Christo@26 
@Ghost11 
@gbuckley 



May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (11/4/22)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Christo@26
@Ghost11
@gbuckley
@Viper_SA

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mzr (11/4/22)

Happy birthday to you
@Christo@26 
@Ghost11 
@gbuckley 
@Viper_SA 
Wishing all of you a awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (11/4/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@Christo@26 
@Ghost11 
@gbuckley
@Viper_SA
May you guys have an awesome day ahead, take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## gbuckley (11/4/22)

Morning everyone!

Thank you for all the wishes! Hope you all have a great day and week ahead!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 6


----------



## gbuckley (11/4/22)

And happy birthday to other guys!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor (11/4/22)

happy birthday

@Viper_SA 
@Christo@26
@Ghost11
@gbuckley

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Gadgetboy (11/4/22)

Happy Birthday

@Viper_SA
@Christo@26
@Ghost11
@gbuckley

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## Marius Keinhans (11/4/22)

Happy Birthday

@Viper_SA
@Christo@26
@Ghost11
@gbuckley

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (11/4/22)

Happy Birthday

@Christo@26
@Ghost11
@gbuckley
@Viper_SA

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## AKS (11/4/22)

Happy birthday to you 
@Viper_SA , @Christo@26 , @Ghost11
& @gbuckley
Have an excellent week.

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (11/4/22)

Happy Birthday!
@Viper_SA - friend and partner in crime - super special wishes to you - gaan groot !!
@Christo@26
@Ghost11
@gbuckley

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (11/4/22)

@Christo@26
@Ghost11
@gbuckley
@Viper_SA

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (11/4/22)

Many happy returns for all the weekend birthdays

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Stranger (11/4/22)

@Christo@26
@Ghost11
@gbuckley
@Viper_SA

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (11/4/22)

Happy Birthday to today's quadruplets!

@Christo@26
@Ghost11
@gbuckley
@Viper_SA 

Have an awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## THE REAPER (11/4/22)

Happy Birthday 
@Christo@26
@Ghost11
@gbuckley
@Viper_SA
Have a great day everyone.

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (11/4/22)

@Viper_SA
@Christo@26
@Ghost11
@gbuckley

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (12/4/22)

Happy birthday @SJY124 and @guvament . I hope you have a wonderful day!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Timwis (12/4/22)

Happy Birthday!

@SJY124 
@guvament

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## SAVaper (12/4/22)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@SJY124
@guvament

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/4/22)

Happy Birthday
@SJY124 
@guvament 

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (12/4/22)

Happy Birthday

@SJY124
@guvament

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Mzr (12/4/22)

Happy birthday to you
@SJY124 
@guvament 
Wishing you both a awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## THE REAPER (12/4/22)

Happy Birthday 
@SJY124 
@guvament 
Hope everyone has a great day.

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## ARYANTO (12/4/22)

Happy birthday to :
@SJY124 
@guvament

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## vicTor (12/4/22)

happy birthday

@SJY124 
@guvament

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## AKS (12/4/22)

Happy birthday to you 
@SJY124 & @guvament
Have a fantastic day.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Gadgetboy (12/4/22)

happy birthday

@SJY124
@guvament

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Marius Keinhans (12/4/22)

Happy Birthday!

@SJY124
@guvament

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (12/4/22)

Happy Birthday!!!

@SJY124
@guvament 

Have an Awesome Day!!!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Stranger (12/4/22)

@SJY124
@guvament

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ddk1979 (12/4/22)

@SJY124
@guvament

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Resistance (12/4/22)

@SJY124
@guvament

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (12/4/22)

Good day and a happy birthday 
@SJY124 
@guvament
Hope you guys are having an awesome day , take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Grand Guru (13/4/22)

Happy birthday @Marius Combrink @Johnny2Puffs @TGMV and @Devash Ramdeen . I hope you guys have an amazing day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Timwis (13/4/22)

Happy Birthday!

@Marius Combrink 
@Johnny2Puffs 
@TGMV 
@Devash Ramdeen

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/4/22)

Happy Birthday
@Marius Combrink
@Johnny2Puffs
@TGMV
@Devash Ramdeen



May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## vicTor (13/4/22)

happy birthday

@Marius Combrink
@Johnny2Puffs
@TGMV
@Devash Ramdeen

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## SAVaper (13/4/22)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Marius Combrink
@Johnny2Puffs
@TGMV
@Devash Ramdeen

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Mzr (13/4/22)

Happy birthday to
@Marius Combrink 
@Johnny2Puffs 
@TGMV 
@Devash Ramdeen 
May you all have an awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Resistance (13/4/22)

@Marius Combrink
@Johnny2Puffs
@TGMV
@Devash Ramdeen

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (13/4/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@Marius Combrink 
@Johnny2Puffs 
@TGMV 
@Devash Ramdeen
Hope you guys have an awesome day ahead, take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Gadgetboy (13/4/22)

Happy Birthday

@Marius Combrink
@Johnny2Puffs
@TGMV
@Devash Ramdeen

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## AKS (13/4/22)

Happy birthday to you 
@Marius Combrink
@Johnny2Puffs
@TGMV
@Devash Ramdeen
Have an excellent day.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## THE REAPER (13/4/22)

Happy Birthday
@Marius Combrink
@Johnny2Puffs
@TGMV
@Devash Ramdeen
Have a awesome day everyone.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (13/4/22)

Happy Birthday

@Marius Combrink
@Johnny2Puffs
@TGMV
@Devash Ramdeen

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (13/4/22)

Happy Birthday!!!

@Marius Combrink
@Johnny2Puffs
@TGMV
@Devash Ramdeen 

Have an Awesome Day!!!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Marius Combrink (13/4/22)

thanks guys

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 6


----------



## Stranger (13/4/22)

@Marius Combrink 
@Johnny2Puffs 
@TGMV 
@Devash Ramdeen

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## ddk1979 (13/4/22)

@Marius Combrink 
@Johnny2Puffs 
@TGMV 
@Devash Ramdeen

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Marius Keinhans (13/4/22)

Happy Birthday!

@Marius Combrink
@Johnny2Puffs
@TGMV
@Devash Ramdeen

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Grand Guru (14/4/22)

Happy birthday @DazHa and many happy returns!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Timwis (14/4/22)

Happy Birthday!

@DazHa

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## SAVaper (14/4/22)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@DazHa

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/4/22)

Happy Birthday
@DazHa 

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## vicTor (14/4/22)

happy birthday

@DazHa

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Mzr (14/4/22)

Happy birthday @DazHa have an awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (14/4/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@DazHa 
May you have an awesome day ahead, take care enjoy and many happy returns of the day

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## THE REAPER (14/4/22)

Happy Birthday
@DazHa 
Have a awesome day everyone.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## AKS (14/4/22)

Happy birthday to you @DazHa & have an excellent long weekend.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## ARYANTO (14/4/22)

Happy yesterday Birthday to:
@TGMV
@Johnny2Puffs
@Devash Ramdeen
@Marius Combrink
and happy today Birthday to...
@DazHa

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Gadgetboy (14/4/22)

Happy Birthday

@DazHa

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (14/4/22)

Happy Birthday!!!

@DazHa 

Have a Great Day!!!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ddk1979 (14/4/22)

@DazHa

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Stranger (14/4/22)

@DazHa

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Resistance (14/4/22)

@DazHa

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Grand Guru (15/4/22)

Happy birthday @JohannB and many happy returns!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/4/22)

Happy Birthday
@JohannB 

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Timwis (15/4/22)

Happy Birthday!

@JohannB

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## SAVaper (15/4/22)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@JohannB

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## THE REAPER (15/4/22)

Happy Birthday 
@JohannB 
Have a great Easter everyone.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (15/4/22)

Happy Birthday!!!

@JohannB 

Have an Awesome day!!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Marius Keinhans (15/4/22)

@JohannB

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (15/4/22)

Happy Birthday @JohannB

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## ARYANTO (15/4/22)

Happy Birthday 
@JohannB

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## vicTor (15/4/22)

happy birthday

@JohannB

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Resistance (15/4/22)

@JohannB

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (15/4/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@JohannB 
Have an amazing day ahead, take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ddk1979 (15/4/22)

@JohannB

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Mzr (15/4/22)

Happy birthday to you @JohannB have an awesome long weekend celebration

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## AKS (15/4/22)

Happy birthday to you @JohannB 
Have an excellent weekend.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Grand Guru (16/4/22)

Happy birthday @Kylef901 @MartinThor @method1 and @Twisper . I hope you all have a fantastic day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## SAVaper (16/4/22)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Kylef901
@MartinThor
@method1
@Twisper

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/4/22)

Happy Birthday
@Kylef901
@MartinThor
@method1
@Twisper



May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Mzr (16/4/22)

Happy birthday to 
@Kylef901 
@MartinThor 
@method1
@Twisper 
Wishing you all an awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 12 | Agree 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (16/4/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@Kylef901
@MartinThor
@method1
@Twisper
Hope you guys have an awesome day ahead, take care enjoy and many returns of the day

Reactions: Like 12 | Agree 1


----------



## Timwis (16/4/22)

Happy Birthday!

@Kylef901 
@MartinThor 
@method1 
@Twisper

Reactions: Like 12 | Agree 1


----------



## ddk1979 (16/4/22)

@Kylef901
@MartinThor
@method1
@Twisper

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 12 | Agree 1


----------



## AKS (16/4/22)

Happy birthday to you 
@Kylef901
@MartinThor
@method1
@Twisper
Have an excellent day.

Reactions: Like 12 | Agree 1


----------



## ARYANTO (16/4/22)

Happy birthday to :
@Kylef901
@MartinThor
Mr Hardwicks AKA @method1 - Have a great day .
@Twisper
ENJOY

Reactions: Like 12 | Agree 1


----------



## vicTor (16/4/22)

happy birthday

@Kylef901
@MartinThor
@method1
@Twisper

Reactions: Like 8 | Agree 1


----------



## WV2021 (16/4/22)

Good Morning Vaping Family.
Hope all are still well and keeping safe?
Happy birthday to
@Kylef901 
@MartinThor 
@method1
@Twisper 
May you all have a blessed day.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## THE REAPER (16/4/22)

Happy Birthday
@Kylef901
@MartinThor
@method1
@Twisper
Have a great day everyone.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Marius Keinhans (16/4/22)

@Kylef901
@MartinThor
@method1
@Twisper

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Resistance (16/4/22)

@Kylef901
@MartinThor
@method1
@Twisper

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Grand Guru (17/4/22)

Happy birthday @mthh_ and @Vishel and many happy returns!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Timwis (17/4/22)

Happy Birthday!

@mthh_ 
@Vishel

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (17/4/22)

Happy Birthday

@mthh_
@Vishel

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## SAVaper (17/4/22)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@mthh_
@Vishel

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/4/22)

Happy Birthday
@mthh_ 
@Vishel 

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Mzr (17/4/22)

Happy birthday 
@mthh_ 
@Vishel 
May you both have a awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## THE REAPER (17/4/22)

Happy Birthday 
@mthh_ 
@Vishel 
Hope everyone has a great day.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## ARYANTO (17/4/22)

Happy Birthday!

@mthh_ 
@Vishel

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (17/4/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@mthh_ 
@Vishel
Have an amazing day ahead guys , take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## vicTor (17/4/22)

happy birthday

@Vishel 
@mthh_

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## AKS (17/4/22)

Happy birthday to you @Vishel & @mthh_
Have a fantastic day.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ddk1979 (17/4/22)

@mthh_ 
@Vishel

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Resistance (17/4/22)

@mthh_
@Vishel

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Marius Keinhans (17/4/22)

@mthh_
@Vishel

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Grand Guru (18/4/22)

Happy birthday @JimmyZee @Sachin1804 and special wishes for @RainstormZA . I hope you have an amazing day!

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (18/4/22)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@JimmyZee
@Sachin1804
@RainstormZA

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (18/4/22)

Happy Birthday 

@JimmyZee
@Sachin1804
@RainstormZA

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/4/22)

Happy Birthday
@JimmyZee
@Sachin1804
@RainstormZA

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 13 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mzr (18/4/22)

Happy birthday to you 
@JimmyZee 
@Sachin1804 
@RainstormZA 
Wishing all of you a super awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (18/4/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@JimmyZee
@Sachin1804
@RainstormZA
May you guys have an awesome day ahead , take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (18/4/22)

Happy Birthday @JimmyZee and @Sachin1804 

And special birthday wishes to @RainstormZA! Wishing you everything of the very best for the year ahead.

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (18/4/22)

Happy Birthday!

@JimmyZee 
@Sachin1804 
And special wishes for @RainstormZA!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (18/4/22)

@JimmyZee
@Sachin1804
@RainstormZA

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## AKS (18/4/22)

Happy birthday to you 
@JimmyZee
@Sachin1804
@RainstormZA
Have a wonderful day.

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (18/4/22)

happy birthday

@RainstormZA 
@Sachin1804 
@JimmyZee

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (18/4/22)

To my far away friend , @RainstormZA , Happy birthday!! 
Best wishes too for :
@JimmyZee
@Sachin1804
Enjoy the day !

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (18/4/22)

Thanks guys and gals. Down with the grotty flu but still vaping.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 8


----------



## Resistance (18/4/22)

@RainstormZA
@Sachin1804
@JimmyZee

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## THE REAPER (18/4/22)

Happy Birthday
@RainstormZA
@Sachin1804
@JimmyZee
Hope everyone had a great day.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Marius Keinhans (18/4/22)

@Sachin1804
@JimmyZee

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Marius Keinhans (18/4/22)

@RainstormZA

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Grand Guru (19/4/22)

Happy birthday to @Armed @benton and special wishes for @Stroodlepuff . I hope you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/4/22)

Happy Birthday
@Stroodlepuff


And
@Armed 
@benton

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Hooked (19/4/22)

Happy birthday to @Armed and @benton 

special birthday wishes for @Stroodlepuff

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## SAVaper (19/4/22)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Armed
@benton
@Stroodlepuff

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Mzr (19/4/22)

Happy birthday to you 
@Stroodlepuff 
@benton 
@Armed 
Wishing you all a awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## vicTor (19/4/22)

happy birthday

@Stroodlepuff
@benton
@Armed

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (19/4/22)

Happy Birthday

@Stroodlepuff
@benton
@Armed

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (19/4/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@Armed
@benton
@Stroodlepuff
May you all have an awesome day ahead, take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Gadgetboy (19/4/22)

Happy Birthday

@Stroodlepuff
@benton
@Armed

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## AKS (19/4/22)

Happy birthday to you @Stroodlepuff
@benton & @Armed
Have a fantastic day.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Resistance (19/4/22)

@Stroodlepuff
@benton
@Armed

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (19/4/22)

Happy Belated Birthday to all the Weekend Celebrations!!! Sorry I missed it, could have been one helluva weekend party with everyone celebrating this weekend!

@Kylef901
@MartinThor
@method1
@Twisper 
@mthh_
@Vishel 
@JimmyZee
@Sachin1804
@RainstormZA 

And Happy Birthday to today's triplets!!!

@Stroodlepuff
@benton
@Armed

Have an Awesome Day!!!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Marius Keinhans (19/4/22)

@Stroodlepuff
@benton
@Armed

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ARYANTO (19/4/22)

Happy birthday to
@Armed
@benton
@Stroodlepuff - the Queen @ the King - have a great day !

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Stranger (19/4/22)

@benton
@Armed

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Stranger (19/4/22)

@Stroodlepuff

Many happy returns, trust all you wish for comes your way

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Stroodlepuff (19/4/22)

Thank you for all the wishes  and happy birthday to @benton and @Armed

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 9


----------



## ddk1979 (19/4/22)

@Stroodlepuff
@benton
@Armed

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## WV2021 (19/4/22)

Afternoon all,
Hope everyone enjoyed the leka off time with there family and friends.
Happy Birthday to:
@Stroodlepuff 
@benton 
@Armed 

May you guys have a blessed day.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Timwis (19/4/22)

Happy Birthday!

@Armed 
@benton 
@Stroodlepuff

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Grand Guru (20/4/22)

Happy birthday @ReeZ snd many happy returns!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## vicTor (20/4/22)

happy birthday

@ReeZ

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## SAVaper (20/4/22)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@ReeZ

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Mzr (20/4/22)

Happy birthday to you @ReeZ wishing you an awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (20/4/22)

Happy birthday @ReeZ

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Timwis (20/4/22)

Happy Birthday!

@ReeZ

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/4/22)

Happy Birthday
@ReeZ 

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (20/4/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@ReeZ 
Have an awesome day ahead, take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## THE REAPER (20/4/22)

Happy Birthday 
@ReeZ 
Have a great day everyone.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (20/4/22)

Happy Birthday!!!

@ReeZ 

Have an Awesome Day!!!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Resistance (20/4/22)

@ReeZ

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Gadgetboy (20/4/22)

Happy Birthday

@ReeZ

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## AKS (20/4/22)

Happy birthday to you @ReeZ
Have a fantastic day.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## NOOB (20/4/22)

Happy birthday 
@ReeZ 
Hope you have a great day!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## ddk1979 (20/4/22)

@ReeZ

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## WV2021 (20/4/22)

Good Morning hope all are well.
Happy birthday to 
@ReeZ 

May you have a blessed day.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ARYANTO (20/4/22)

Happy birthday to :
@ReeZ

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Stranger (20/4/22)

@ReeZ

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Grand Guru (21/4/22)

Happy birthday @ReaperRXi @bloo @MiNeM and @Veer2104 . I hope you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Timwis (21/4/22)

Happy Birthday!

@ReaperRXi 
@bloo 
@MiNeM 
@Veer2104

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/4/22)

Happy Birthday
@ReaperRXi
@bloo
@MiNeM
@Veer2104



May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## vicTor (21/4/22)

happy birthday

@ReaperRXi
@bloo
@MiNeM
@Veer2104

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## SAVaper (21/4/22)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@ReaperRXi
@bloo
@MiNeM
@Veer2104

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (21/4/22)

Happy Birthday!!!

@ReaperRXi
@bloo
@MiNeM
@Veer2104

Have an Amazing Day!!!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Mzr (21/4/22)

Happy birthday 
@ReaperRXi 
@bloo 
@MiNeM 
@Veer2104 
Wishing you all a awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Gadgetboy (21/4/22)

Happy Birthday!

@ReaperRXi
@bloo
@MiNeM
@Veer2104

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Resistance (21/4/22)

@ReaperRXi
@bloo
@MiNeM
@Veer2104

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (21/4/22)

Happy Birthday

@ReaperRXi
@bloo
@MiNeM
@Veer2104

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## THE REAPER (21/4/22)

Happy Birthday
@ReaperRXi
@bloo
@MiNeM
@Veer2104
Have a great day everyone.

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## AKS (21/4/22)

Happy birthday to you
@ReaperRXi
@bloo
@MiNeM
@Veer2104
Have an excellent day.

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## WV2021 (21/4/22)

Good Morning All,
I hope you are all keeping safe and healthy.
Happy Birthday to
@ReaperRXi 
@bloo 
@MiNeM 
@Veer2104 
May you all have a blessed day.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## NOOB (21/4/22)

Morning all and a very happy birthday
@ReaperRXi 
@bloo 
@MiNeM 
@Veer2104
Hope you all have a fantastic day.

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## ARYANTO (21/4/22)

Happy birthday

@ReaperRXi
@bloo
@MiNeM
@Veer2104

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Marius Keinhans (21/4/22)

@ReaperRXi
@bloo
@MiNeM
@Veer2104

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Stranger (21/4/22)

@ReaperRXi
@bloo
@MiNeM
@Veer2104

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ddk1979 (21/4/22)

@ReaperRXi
@bloo
@MiNeM
@Veer2104

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (21/4/22)

Good day and a happy birthday 
@ReaperRXi 
@bloo 
@MiNeM 
@Veer2104
I hope you guys had an epic day and may you have an even better afternoon, take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Grand Guru (22/4/22)

Bo birthdays today. Have a wonderful weekend everyone!

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/4/22)



Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (22/4/22)

Good morning one and all , I hope everyone is doing great , have a fantastic Friday ahead , take care be safe out there and hey …. We can smell them weekend

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (22/4/22)

Happy Friday all

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (22/4/22)

Good morning and Happy Friday to you all!!!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (22/4/22)



Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Stranger (22/4/22)

Happy birthday Jack

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## ARYANTO (22/4/22)

Whoop , whoop -here comes the weekend - have a good
one

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## THE REAPER (22/4/22)

Have a great day everyone.

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (23/4/22)

Happy birthday @JackoWacko @Yashza23 and @yobbo . I hope you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Mzr (23/4/22)

Happy birthday to you
@JackoWacko 
@Yashza23 
@yobbo 
Wishing you all a awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Resistance (23/4/22)

@JackoWacko
@Yashza23
@yobbo

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Timwis (23/4/22)

Happy Birthday!

@JackoWacko 
@Yashza23 
@yobbo

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (23/4/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@JackoWacko 
@Yashza23 
@yobbo
May you guys have an awesome day ahead, take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (23/4/22)

Happy Birthday!!

@JackoWacko
@Yashza23
@yobbo

Have an Awesome Day!!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (23/4/22)

Happy Birthday

@JackoWacko
@Yashza23
@yobbo

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## vicTor (23/4/22)

happy birthday

@yobbo 
@JackoWacko 
@Yashza23

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/4/22)

Happy Birthday
@JackoWacko
@Yashza23
@yobbo



May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## SAVaper (23/4/22)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@JackoWacko
@Yashza23
@yobbo

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## AKS (23/4/22)

Happy birthday to you 
@JackoWacko
@Yashza23
@yobbo
Have an excellent weekend.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ARYANTO (23/4/22)

Happy birthday 
@JackoWacko 
@Yashza23 
@yobbo

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ddk1979 (23/4/22)

@JackoWacko 
@Yashza23 
@yobbo

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Marius Keinhans (23/4/22)

@JackoWacko
@Yashza23
@yobbo

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Grand Guru (24/4/22)

No birthdays today. Have a wonderful Sunday fellow vapers!

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (24/4/22)

Good morning everyone and wishing all a super duper awesome Sunday, take care and be safe out there guys.

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mzr (24/4/22)

Have an awesome Sunday everyone ,keep it cloudy and flavorful guys and gals

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Marius Keinhans (24/4/22)

*Top celebrity birthdays on April 24, 2020*

Birthday wishes go out to Barbra Streisand, Kelly Clarkson and all the other celebrities with birthdays today. Check out our slideshow below to see photos of famous people turning a year older on April 24 and learn an interesting fact about each of them.

-Mike Rose, cleveland.com









_Associated Press_

*Actress Shirley MacLaine turns 86*

Fun fact: Won her first Oscar 25 years after her first nomination









_Associated Press_

*Singer Barbra Streisand turns 78*

Fun fact: Has directed 3 major feature films, most recently 'The Mirror Has Two Faces'








*Comedian Cedric the Entertainer turns 56*

Fun fact: Ha a star on the St. Louis Walk of Fame






*Actor Djimon Hounsou turns 56*

Fun fact: Has had roles in both Marvel and DC movies








_Associated Press_

*Singer Kelly Clarkson turns 38*

Fun fact: Began hosting her own TV show in 2019

*More celebrities with birthdays today*

Movie director-producer Richard Donner is 90. Country singer Richard Sterban (The Oak Ridge Boys) is 77. Rock musician Doug Clifford (Creedence Clearwater Revival) is 75. R-and-B singer Ann Peebles is 73. Actor-playwright Eric Bogosian is 67. Rock singer-musician Jack Blades (Night Ranger) is 66. Actor Michael O'Keefe is 65. Rock musician David J (Bauhaus) is 63. Actor Glenn Morshower is 61. Rock musician Billy Gould is 57. Rock musician Patty Schemel is 53. Actress Stacy Haiduk is 52. Rock musician Aaron Comess (Spin Doctors) is 52. Actor Aidan Gillen is 52. Actress Melinda Clarke is 51. Actor Rory McCann is 51. Latin pop singer Alejandro Fernandez is 49. Country-rock musician Brad Morgan (Drive-By Truckers) is 49. Rock musician Brian Marshall (Creed; Alter Bridge) is 47. Actor Derek Luke is 46. Actor-producer Thad Luckinbill is 45. Actor Eric Balfour is 43. Actress Rebecca Mader is 43. Country singer Rebecca Lynn Howard is 41. Country singer Danny Gokey is 40. Actress Reagan Gomez is 40. Actor Austin Nichols is 40. Actress Sasha Barrese is 39. Contemporary Christian musician Jasen Rauch (Red) is 39. Rock singer-musician Tyson Ritter (The All-American Rejects) is 36. Country singer Carly Pearce is 30. Actor Joe Keery is 28. Actor Jack Quaid is 28. Actor Doc Shaw is 28. Actor Jordan Fisher is 26.

*Other popular or historical birthdays on April 24th*

Robert Bailey Thomas, founder of Farmer's Almanac

John Russell Pope, Jefferson Memorial architect

Sue Grafton, author

Omar Vizquel, former Cleveland Indian (53)

_with The Associated Press and HistoryOrb.com_

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/4/22)



Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (24/4/22)



Reactions: Like 10


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (24/4/22)

Happy Sunday Everyone!!

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 2


----------



## Resistance (24/4/22)

Greetings, 


All

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (25/4/22)

No birthdays today. Happy vaping everyone!

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/4/22)



Reactions: Like 7 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (25/4/22)



Reactions: Like 9


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (25/4/22)

Happy No-birthday Monday everybody!!

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mzr (25/4/22)

Have a great Monday everyone at least there is another mid break this time

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (25/4/22)



Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (25/4/22)

Good morning everyone, I hope alls well … have an awesome start to the new week, take care and be safe out there

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Marius Keinhans (25/4/22)



Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (25/4/22)

Many happy returns for all the weekend birthdays

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## vicTor (25/4/22)

happy birthday

@Stranger

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (25/4/22)

Happy birthday
@Stranger

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Marius Keinhans (25/4/22)

Happy Birthday @Stranger

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (25/4/22)

Happppeeeee Biffffday!!!!!

@Stranger 

May you grow so old that your birth certificate expires!!!!

Reactions: Like 9 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (25/4/22)

Thanks very much guys, appreciated

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3 | Funny 5


----------



## Mzr (25/4/22)

Happy birthday to you @Stranger may you blessed with many more

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (25/4/22)

Happy birthday @Stranger

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (25/4/22)

Happy Birthday!

@Stranger

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (25/4/22)

Happy Birthday @Stranger. Best wishes for the year ahead!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (26/4/22)

Happy birthday @ADV-Des and many happy returns!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/4/22)

Happy Birthday
@ADV-Des 

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (26/4/22)

Happy Birthday @ADV-Des

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## SAVaper (26/4/22)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@ADV-Des

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## vicTor (26/4/22)

happy birthday

@ADV-Des

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Mzr (26/4/22)

Happy birthday to you @ADV-Des ,wishing you an awesome year ahead

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Resistance (26/4/22)

Stranger said:


> Thanks very much guys, appreciated
> View attachment 254764


Happy birthday @Stranger

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (26/4/22)

Happy birthday @ADV-Des

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (26/4/22)

Happy belated birthday 
@Stranger 
Hope you had an awesome day bud

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (26/4/22)

God’s morning and a happy birthday 
@ADV-Des 
Hope you have an awesome day ahead, take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Hooked (26/4/22)

Happy Birthday @ADV-Des

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## WV2021 (26/4/22)

Good morning everybody.
Hope all are warm and safe with the weather we are having.
Happy birthday to
@ADV-Des 
May you have a great day.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (26/4/22)

Happy Birthday!!!

@ADV-Des 

Have an Awesome Day, All Day long!!!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## THE REAPER (26/4/22)

Happy Birthday for yesterday
@Stranger 
Happy Birthday 
@ADV-Des 
Have a great day everyone.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## AKS (26/4/22)

Happy belated birthday wishes to you @Stranger and happy birthday to you @ADV-Des
Have a fantastic day.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Timwis (26/4/22)

Happy Birthday!

@ADV-Des

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Stranger (26/4/22)

@ADV-Des

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Marius Keinhans (26/4/22)

Happy Birthday @ADV-Des

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ARYANTO (26/4/22)

Happy Birthday to the Lady behind All Day Vapes !

@ADV-Des
Have a good one !

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ddk1979 (26/4/22)

Belated Happy Birthday 

@Stranger

Hope you had awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ddk1979 (26/4/22)

@ADV-Des

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Grand Guru (27/4/22)

Happy birthday @Faraaz and many happy returns!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (27/4/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@Faraaz 
Have an awesome day ahead, take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Mzr (27/4/22)

Happy birthday to you @Faraaz have an awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## SAVaper (27/4/22)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Faraaz

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## vicTor (27/4/22)

happy birthday

@Faraaz

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## AKS (27/4/22)

Happy birthday to you @Faraaz 
Have an excellent day.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Resistance (27/4/22)

@Faraaz

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ARYANTO (27/4/22)

Happy birthday to
@Faraaz
Happy midweek break to the rest of you .

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/4/22)

Happy Birthday
@Faraaz 

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Marius Keinhans (27/4/22)

Happy birthday to you @Faraaz

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ddk1979 (27/4/22)

@Faraaz

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (27/4/22)

Happy birthday @Faraaz

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (27/4/22)

Happy Birthday!!!

@Faraaz 

Hope it is an Awesome Day!!!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Grand Guru (28/4/22)

Happy birthday @Anthony Richardson . Enjoy your special day!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (28/4/22)

Happy Birthday!!!

@Anthony Richardson

Have an Awesome Day!!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (28/4/22)

Happy Birthday @Anthony Richardson

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/4/22)

Happy Birthday
@Anthony Richardson 

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (28/4/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@Anthony Richardson 
May you have an awesome day ahead, take care enjoy and many happy returns.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Mzr (28/4/22)

Happy birthday to you @Anthony Richardson 
Have an awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## vicTor (28/4/22)

happy birthday

@Anthony Richardson

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## WV2021 (28/4/22)

Good Morning my fellow capers.
Hope all are well and warm.
Have a great day.
Happy birthday to
@Anthony Richardson 
May you have a great day.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## SAVaper (28/4/22)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Anthony Richardson

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## ARYANTO (28/4/22)

Happy birthday :
@Anthony Richardson

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Marius Keinhans (28/4/22)

Happy birthday @Anthony Richardson

Reactions: Like 10 | Funny 1


----------



## Timwis (28/4/22)

Happy Birthday!

@Faraaz

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Timwis (28/4/22)

Happy Birthday!

@Anthony Richardson

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## AKS (28/4/22)

Happy birthday to you @Anthony Richardson 
Have an excellent day.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## NOOB (28/4/22)

Happy birthday 
@Faraaz
Hope you have a great day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## NOOB (28/4/22)

Happy birthday
@Anthony Richardson
Hope you have great day!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## WV2021 (28/4/22)

Happy Birthday 
@Faraaz 
Have a great one.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## ddk1979 (28/4/22)

@Anthony Richardson

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (28/4/22)

Happy birthday 
@Faraaz 
Hope your day was awesome and may it only become more epic

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Resistance (28/4/22)

@Anthony Richardson

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Grand Guru (29/4/22)

Happy birthday @Bfg1gf and @The Golf. I hope you have an amazing day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/4/22)

Happy Birthday
@Bfg1gf 
@The Golf

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## SAVaper (29/4/22)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Bfg1gf
@The Golf

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## vicTor (29/4/22)

happy birthday

@Bfg1gf
@The Golf

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Mzr (29/4/22)

Happy birthday to you
@Bfg1gf 
@The Golf 
Wishing you both a awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (29/4/22)

Happy Birthday 

@Bfg1gf
@The Golf

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (29/4/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@Bfg1gf
@The Golf
May you guys have an amazing day ahead , take care enjoy and many happy returns… let’s get this day over and look forward to the long weekend

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## ARYANTO (29/4/22)

Happy Birthday!
@Bfg1gf
@The Golf
and Willie Nelson

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (29/4/22)

Happy Birthday!!

@Bfg1gf
@The Golf

Have an Awesome Day!!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## WV2021 (29/4/22)

Good Morning All.
Hope you all have a blessed and pleasant day.
Happy birthday to
@Bfg1gf 
@The Golf

May you have a great day.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ddk1979 (29/4/22)

@Bfg1gf 
@The Golf

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## AKS (29/4/22)

Happy birthday to you @Bfg1gf & @The Golf
Have a fantastic day.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## NOOB (29/4/22)

Happy birthday 
@Bfg1gf 
@The Golf
Hope you have a fabulous day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Timwis (29/4/22)

Happy Birthday!

@Bfg1gf
@The Golf

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Resistance (29/4/22)

@Bfg1gf
@The Golf

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Grand Guru (30/4/22)

No birthdays today. Happy vaping everyone!

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/4/22)



Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (30/4/22)



Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (30/4/22)

Good morning everyone, I trust alls well , have an amazing long weekend ahead , take care enjoy and be safe on the roads

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (30/4/22)



Reactions: Like 9


----------



## ARYANTO (30/4/22)



Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Marius Keinhans (30/4/22)



Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (1/5/22)

Happy birthday @Palladium65 @R.u.a.n @Snape of Vape and @The Golden Cauldron . I hope you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ddk1979 (1/5/22)

@Palladium65
@R.u.a.n 
@Snape of Vape 
@The Golden Cauldron

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Timwis (1/5/22)

Happy Birthday!

@Palladium65 
@R.u.a.n 
@Snape of Vape 
@The Golden Cauldron

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## vicTor (1/5/22)

happy birthday

@Palladium65
@R.u.a.n
@Snape of Vape
@The Golden Cauldron

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (1/5/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@Palladium65
@R.u.a.n 
@Snape of Vape 
@The Golden Cauldron
May you guys have an awesome day ahead , take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Mzr (1/5/22)

Happy birthday to you
@Palladium65 
@R.u.a.n 
@Snape of Vape 
@The Golden Cauldron 
Wishing you all a awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## SAVaper (1/5/22)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Palladium65
@R.u.a.n
@Snape of Vape
@The Golden Cauldron

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/5/22)

Happy Birthday
@Palladium65
@R.u.a.n
@Snape of Vape
@The Golden Cauldron



May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ARYANTO (1/5/22)

Happy Birthday to...

@Palladium65 
@R.u.a.n 
@Snape of Vape 
@The Golden Cauldron

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Marius Keinhans (1/5/22)

Happy Birthday 

@Palladium65
@R.u.a.n
@Snape of Vape
@The Golden Cauldron

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (1/5/22)

Happy Birthday

@Palladium65
@R.u.a.n
@Snape of Vape
@The Golden Cauldron

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 1


----------



## AKS (1/5/22)

Happy birthday to you 
@Palladium65
@R.u.a.n
@Snape of Vape
@The Golden Cauldron
Have a fantastic day.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Resistance (1/5/22)

@Palladium65
@R.u.a.n
@Snape of Vape
@The Golden Cauldron

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Grand Guru (2/5/22)

Happy birthday @Crockett and @Salmaan_69 . I hope you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/5/22)

Happy Birthday
@Crockett 
@Salmaan_69 



May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## SAVaper (2/5/22)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Crockett
@Salmaan_69

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Mzr (2/5/22)

Happy birthday to you
@Crockett 
@Salmaan_69 
Wishing you both a awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (2/5/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@Crockett
@Salmaan_69
Have an awesome day ahead, take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (2/5/22)

Happy Birthday to @Crockett and @Salmaan_69

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## AKS (2/5/22)

Happy birthday to you @Crockett 
& @Salmaan_69
Have a fantastic day.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Resistance (2/5/22)

@Crockett and @Salmaan_69

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ddk1979 (2/5/22)

@Crockett
@Salmaan_69

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## vicTor (2/5/22)

happy birthday

@Salmaan_69 
@Crockett

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Timwis (2/5/22)

Happy Birthday!

@Crockett 
@Salmaan_69

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Grand Guru (3/5/22)

Happy birthday @Ashveer03 and @Nish95 and many happy returns!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/5/22)

Happy Birthday
@Ashveer03 
@Nish95 

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## SAVaper (3/5/22)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Ashveer03
@Nish95

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (3/5/22)

Happy Birthday @Ashveer03 and @Nish95

Reactions: Like 13 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor (3/5/22)

happy birthday

@Ashveer03 
@Nish95

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## AKS (3/5/22)

Happy birthday to you @Ashveer03 & @Nish95
Have a wonderful day and a good week.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Mzr (3/5/22)

Happy birthday to you
@Ashveer03 
@Nish95 
Have a great day celebrating

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (3/5/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@Ashveer03 
@Nish95
May you guys have an amazing day ahead , take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## WV2021 (3/5/22)

Good Morning All.
Hope everybody is still vaping up a storm.
Keep safe everyone.
Happy Birthday to
@Ashveer03 
@Nish95 
May you guys have a nice day.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## ARYANTO (3/5/22)

Happy Birthday to
@Ashveer03 
@Nish95

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Resistance (3/5/22)

@Ashveer03 and @Nish95

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## ddk1979 (3/5/22)

@Ashveer03 
@Nish95

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Ashveer03 (3/5/22)

Shot guys 

Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 7


----------



## Marius Keinhans (3/5/22)

@Ashveer03
@Nish95 

Happy Birthday
I'll have a beer on you and another one for each of you. Cheers.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (3/5/22)

Happy Belated Birthday to the Long Weekend Birthdays, sorry I missed it!!

@Palladium65
@R.u.a.n
@Snape of Vape
@The Golden Cauldron
@Crockett
@Salmaan_69 


Happy Birthday!!!

@Ashveer03
@Nish95

Hope it is an Awesome Day!!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Grand Guru (4/5/22)

Happy birthday @fred1sa and many happy returns!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/5/22)

Happy Birthday
@fred1sa 

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## SAVaper (4/5/22)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@fred1sa

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## vicTor (4/5/22)

happy birthday

@fred1sa

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (4/5/22)

Happy Birthday @fred1sa , hope it is a truly awesome day for you filled with joy and blessings!

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (4/5/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@fred1sa 
Have an awesome day ahead, take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## WV2021 (4/5/22)

Good morning all.
Hope all are well?
Have an awesome day everybody 
Happy birthday to
@fred1sa 
My you have an awesome birthday.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Resistance (4/5/22)

@fred1sa

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## AKS (4/5/22)

Happy birthday to you @fred1sa 
Have a great day.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Mzr (4/5/22)

Happy birthday to you @fred1sa have a great day celebrating

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ddk1979 (4/5/22)

@fred1sa

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (4/5/22)

Happy Birthday @fred1sa

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Timwis (4/5/22)

Happy Birthday!

@fred1sa

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ARYANTO (4/5/22)

Happy birthday
@fred1sa

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Marius Keinhans (4/5/22)

@fred1sa

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Grand Guru (5/5/22)

Happy birthday @Tsharks @univapo and @Yuvir Punwasi . I hope you have an amazing day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## vicTor (5/5/22)

happy birthday

@univapo 
@Yuvir Punwasi 
@Tsharks

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/5/22)

Happy Birthday
@Tsharks 
@univapo 
@Yuvir Punwasi 



May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (5/5/22)

Happy Birthday to 
@Tsharks
@Yuvir Punwasi

And special birthday wishes to @univapo!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (5/5/22)

Good morning and a Happy birthday 
@Tsharks 
@univapo 
Hope you guys have an awesome day ahead , take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (5/5/22)

@univapo
@Yuvir Punwasi
@Tsharks

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## WV2021 (5/5/22)

Good Morning all.
Hope everyone had a good night's rest?
Keep safe.
Happy birthday to
@Yuvir Punwasi 
@univapo 
@Tsharks 
May you guys have a blessed day.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## AKS (5/5/22)

Very happy birthday to @Yuvir Punwasi ,who never misses a birthday 
Also happy birthday to 
@univapo & @Tsharks
Have an excellent day.

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## SAVaper (5/5/22)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Tsharks
@univapo
@Yuvir Punwasi

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (5/5/22)

Happy Birthday to:

@Tsharks
@univapo
@Yuvir Punwasi 

May you all have a blessed and joyful day!!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ARYANTO (5/5/22)

Happy birthday
@univapo
@Yuvir Punwasi
@Tsharks

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (5/5/22)

Happy Birthday @Tsharks @univapo and @Yuvir Punwasi

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ddk1979 (5/5/22)

@Yuvir Punwasi 
@univapo 
@Tsharks

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Mzr (5/5/22)

Happy birthday to you 
@univapo 
@Tsharks 
And special wishes to @Yuvir Punwasi always wishing all on birthdays

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (5/5/22)

Happy Birthday!

@Tsharks 
@univapo 
@Yuvir Punwasi

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (5/5/22)

Thank you dear Ecigssa family for the birthday messages , it is much appreciated

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7


----------



## Resistance (5/5/22)

Yuvir Punwasi said:


> Thank you dear Ecigssa family for the birthday messages , it is much appreciated


Hope it was Awesome

Reactions: Like 8 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru (6/5/22)

Happy birthday @Vincent @StephanKuhn and @TFM . I hope you have an amazing day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/5/22)

Happy Birthday
@Vincent 
@StephanKuhn 
@TFM 



May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## SAVaper (6/5/22)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Vincent
@StephanKuhn
@TFM

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## vicTor (6/5/22)

happy birthday

@TFM 
@StephanKuhn 
@Vincent

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## AKS (6/5/22)

Happy birthday to you
@TFM 
@StephanKuhn 
@Vincent
Have a fantastic day and a great weekend.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (6/5/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@Vincent 
@StephanKuhn 
@TFM
Hope you guys have a fantastic day ahead, take care enjoy and many happy returns of the day

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Resistance (6/5/22)

@TFM
@StephanKuhn
@Vincent

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (6/5/22)

Happy Birthday to today's triplets!!!

@Vincent
@StephanKuhn
@TFM 

Hope you all have an epic Friday Birthday Bash!!!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## NOOB (6/5/22)

Happy birthday 
@Vincent 
@StephanKuhn 
@TFM 
Hope you have a fantastic day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (6/5/22)

Happy Birthday 

@Vincent
@StephanKuhn
@TFM

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Mzr (6/5/22)

Happy birthday to you
@Vincent 
@StephanKuhn 
@TFM 
Wishing you a awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ddk1979 (6/5/22)

@Vincent 
@StephanKuhn 
@TFM

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## TFM (6/5/22)

Thank you so much for all the birthday wishes! Much appreciated

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 7


----------



## Timwis (6/5/22)

Happy Birthday!

@Vincent 
@StephanKuhn 
@TFM

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ARYANTO (7/5/22)

Happy, birthday to : [Sorry a day late and a dollar short !]
@TFM - our flavour supplier by the sea , have good one 
@StephanKuhn
@Vincent
To the rest of you , happy Saturday , gang.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Grand Guru (7/5/22)

Happy birthday @goki @NicD and @Steve Claassen . I hope you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## SAVaper (7/5/22)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@goki
@NicD
@Steve Claassen

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ARYANTO (7/5/22)

Happy birthday to...
@goki
@NicD
@Steve Claassen

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## vicTor (7/5/22)

happy birthday

@Steve Claassen 
@goki
@NicD

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (7/5/22)

Happy birthday @goki @NicD and @Steve Claassen .

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (7/5/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@goki
@NicD
@Steve Claassen
Have an awesome day ahead, take care enjoy and many happy returns of the day

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## AKS (7/5/22)

Happy birthday to you 
@goki
@NicD
@Steve Claassen
Have a great weekend.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Marius Keinhans (7/5/22)

Happy birthday to

@goki
@NicD
@Steve Claassen

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ddk1979 (7/5/22)

@goki
@NicD
@Steve Claassen

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Mzr (7/5/22)

Happy birthday to you
@goki 
@NicD 
@Steve Claassen 
Wishing all of you a awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (7/5/22)

Happy Birthday!!!

@goki
@NicD
@Steve Claassen

Hope you all have an awesome day filled with blessings, joy and cake, lots of cake!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Timwis (7/5/22)

Happy Birthday!

@goki 
@NicD 
@Steve Claassen

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Resistance (7/5/22)

@goki
@NicD
@Steve Claassen

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Grand Guru (8/5/22)

No birthdays today!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/5/22)



Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO (8/5/22)

Happy mother's day to all the moms out there !

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance (8/5/22)



Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (8/5/22)

Good morning and a happy Mother’s Day to all the mums out there , let’s spoil our mums today and they have brought us into this world and have been by our side through our lives

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (8/5/22)



Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Grand Guru (9/5/22)

No birthdays today. Happy vaping everyone!

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/5/22)



Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (9/5/22)

Good morning everyone, seeing that there’s no birthday … Have an awesome start to the new week , take care enjoy and be safe out there

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (9/5/22)



Reactions: Like 9


----------



## WV2021 (9/5/22)

Good Morning everyone.
Have a blessed day and please stay safe and warm.
Have a kick ass week ahead.

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (9/5/22)

Happy Monday everybody!!! Have an awesome week!!!

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Grand Guru (10/5/22)

Happy birthday @TonySC @CraftyZA and @FranskylinM . I hope you have an amazing day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/5/22)

__Happy Birthday
@TonySC 
@CraftyZA 
@FranskylinM 



May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## vicTor (10/5/22)

happy birthday

@TonySC 
@CraftyZA 
@FranskylinM

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## SAVaper (10/5/22)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@TonySC
@CraftyZA
@FranskylinM

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ARYANTO (10/5/22)

Happy birthday to
@TonySC
@CraftyZA
@FranskylinM

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (10/5/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@TonySC 
@CraftyZA 
@FranskylinM
May you guys have an awesome day ahead, take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## WV2021 (10/5/22)

Good Morning All,
Hope everyone is keeping warm and safe?
Happy Birthday to
@TonySC 
@CraftyZA 
@FranskylinM 
May you guys have an awesome day.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## AKS (10/5/22)

Happy birthday to you 
@TonySC 
@CraftyZA 
@FranskylinM
Have a fantastic day.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (10/5/22)

Happy Birthday, @TonySC @CraftyZA and @FranskylinM .

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## NOOB (10/5/22)

Happy birthday 
@TonySC 
@CraftyZA 
@FranskylinM
Hope you have a fantastic day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (10/5/22)

Happy Birthday!!!

@TonySC
@CraftyZA
@FranskylinM 

I do hope you all have an awesome day filled with joy and blessings!!!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Stranger (10/5/22)

@TonySC 
@CraftyZA 
@FranskylinM

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Mzr (10/5/22)

Happy birthday to you
@TonySC 
@CraftyZA 
@FranskylinM 
Wishing you a awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ddk1979 (10/5/22)

@TonySC 
@CraftyZA 
@FranskylinM

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Timwis (10/5/22)

Happy Birthday!

@TonySC
@CraftyZA
@FranskylinM

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Resistance (10/5/22)

@TonySC
@CraftyZA
@FranskylinM

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## TonySC (10/5/22)

Thanks to everyone for the wishes.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 8


----------



## Grand Guru (11/5/22)

Happy birthday @Piratical Cookie and @Willem.Adriaan.L and many happy returns!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## SAVaper (11/5/22)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Piratical Cookie
@Willem.Adriaan.L

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## vicTor (11/5/22)

happy birthday

@Willem.Adriaan.L 
@Piratical Cookie

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (11/5/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@Piratical Cookie
@Willem.Adriaan.L
May you guys have an awesome day ahead, take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (11/5/22)

Happy Birthday to today's twins...

@Willem.Adriaan.L
@Piratical Cookie

Hope you have an awesome day today!!!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/5/22)

Happy Birthday
@Willem.Adriaan.L 
@Piratical Cookie 

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ARYANTO (11/5/22)

Happy Birthday :
@Willem.Adriaan.L
@Piratical Cookie

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (11/5/22)

Happy birthday @Piratical Cookie and @Willem.Adriaan.L

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Resistance (11/5/22)

@Willem.Adriaan.L
@Piratical Cookie

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## AKS (11/5/22)

Happy birthday to you 
@Willem.Adriaan.L & @Piratical Cookie
Have an excellent day.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## NOOB (11/5/22)

Morning all and a very happy birthday 
@Piratical Cookie
@Willem.Adriaan.L
Hope you guys have a fantastic day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Stranger (11/5/22)

@Willem.Adriaan.L
@Piratical Cookie

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Mzr (11/5/22)

Happy birthday to you
@Willem.Adriaan.L 
@Piratical Cookie 
Wishing you both an awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ddk1979 (11/5/22)

@Willem.Adriaan.L 
@Piratical Cookie

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Timwis (11/5/22)

Happy Birthday!

@Piratical Cookie 
@Willem.Adriaan.L

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Grand Guru (12/5/22)

Happy birthday @Silver . I hope you have an awesome day and a blessed year!

​

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (12/5/22)

Happy birthday @Silver

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## THE REAPER (12/5/22)

Happy Birthday 
@Silver 
Hope you all have a great day 
And to all the birthdays I missed hope you all had a great day.

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/5/22)

Happy Birthday
@Silver 


I hope you have a super lekker day kind sir!

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor (12/5/22)

happy birthday

@Silver

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (12/5/22)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Silver
May you have a blessed year

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## AKS (12/5/22)

Happy birthday to you @Silver 
Have a fantastic day.

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (12/5/22)

@Silver

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (12/5/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@Silver 
Many you have an amazing day ahead, take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## WV2021 (12/5/22)

Good Morning My Fellow Vapours
I hope all are well and safe?
Happy Birthday to
@Silver 
May you have an awesome day.

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (12/5/22)

Happy Birthday@Silver! Have a great day and year!

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## NOOB (12/5/22)

Morning all and a happy birthday 
@Silver
Hope you have a fantastic day filled with spoils!

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (12/5/22)

Happy Birthday
@Silver!
Wishing you all the best for the year ahead !

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mzr (12/5/22)

Happy birthday to you @Silver may you have a awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (12/5/22)

@Silver 

Many happy returns and may your day be

"silver free"

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (12/5/22)

HaPpY BiRtHdAy!!!!!

@Silver 

May you grow so old that you forget your username and password to log on to the forum!!!

Have an awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 13 | Funny 1


----------



## Timwis (12/5/22)

Happy Birthday!

@Silver

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (12/5/22)

@Silver

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (12/5/22)

Thank you to everyone for all the birthday wishes
i appreciate it very much

its been a fabulous year so far
some of you may know, but my wife gave birth to our second child about 3 months ago - a baby girl
and everyone is healthy - we are blessed
big birthday for me - waking up and hugging the two kids
just splendid

I hope the rest of the year goes smoothly but I think it will

chilling today and spoiling myself spending time with the family

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 13


----------



## Kuhlkatz (12/5/22)

@Silver , 

Late in the day, but Happy Birthday!  
I hope the day turned out just as chilled as you planned. All of the best for the year ahead to you, and to the family !

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (13/5/22)

Happy birthday @DotDubb and many happy returns!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/5/22)

Happy Birthday
@DotDubb 

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## vicTor (13/5/22)

happy birthday 

@DotDubb

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (13/5/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@DotDubb 
May you have an awesome day ahead , take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (13/5/22)

Happy Birthday @DotDubb

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## SAVaper (13/5/22)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@DotDubb

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## NOOB (13/5/22)

Good morning all and happy birthday 
@DotDubb 
May you have a fantastic Friday!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## ARYANTO (13/5/22)

Happy birthday to
@DotDubb
Happy Friday to the rest of you .

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Stranger (13/5/22)

@DotDubb

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (13/5/22)

Happy Birthday @DotDubb !!!

May your day be filled with joy and blessings!!!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## AKS (13/5/22)

Happy birthday to you @DotDubb 
Have an excellent weekend.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Mzr (13/5/22)

Happy birthday to you @DotDubb wishing you a awesome weekend of celebrating

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## THE REAPER (13/5/22)

Happy Birthday 
@DotDubb 
Have a great day everyone.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Timwis (13/5/22)

Happy Birthday!

@DotDubb

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## WV2021 (13/5/22)

Good Morning All,
Hope everybody is keeping safe?
Happy Birthday to
@DotDubb 
May you have an awesome day.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ddk1979 (13/5/22)

@DotDubb

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Resistance (13/5/22)

@DotDubb

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Grand Guru (14/5/22)

Happy birthday @CPS @Nitro and @YeOldeOke . I hope you have an amazing day!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/5/22)

Happy Birthday
@YeOldeOke


@CPS
@Nitro

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (14/5/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@YeOldeOke 
@CPS 
@Nitro
May you guys have an amazing day ahead , take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (14/5/22)

happy birthday

@YeOldeOke 
@Nitro
@CPS

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (14/5/22)

Happy birthday 
@YeOldeOke
@Nitro
@CPS

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (14/5/22)

Happy birthday @CPS @Nitro and @YeOldeOke

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## AKS (14/5/22)

Have a happy AllDay birthday @YeOldeOke 
Happy birthday also to @CPS & @Nitro 
Have a great weekend all.

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (14/5/22)

*Happy birthday* - @YeOldeOke , keep mixin' 
Happy birthday also to 
@CPS
@Nitro 
ENJOY and a great weekend all.

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## THE REAPER (14/5/22)

Happy Birthday 
@YeOldeOke mix a special birthday juice to enjoy for the day. 
@CPS 
@Nitro 
Have a great day everyone.

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mzr (14/5/22)

Happy birthday to you 
@Nitro 
@CPS 
@YeOldeOke 
Wishing all of you a awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (14/5/22)

Happy Birthday!

@CPS 
@Nitro 
@YeOldeOke

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (14/5/22)

@YeOldeOke 
@CPS 
@Nitro

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (15/5/22)

@CPS
@Nitro
@YeOldeOke

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (15/5/22)

No birthdays today. Have a blessed day fellow vapers!

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (15/5/22)



Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (15/5/22)



Reactions: Like 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/5/22)



Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (15/5/22)

No birthdays ???? I hope everyone is well and have a lekka , super duper Sunday … take care and make them clouds!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## ARYANTO (15/5/22)



Reactions: Like 9


----------



## THE REAPER (15/5/22)

Have a great day everyone.

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (16/5/22)

Happy birthday @Jacques0102 and @Redaa . May you have an amazing day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/5/22)

Happy Birthday
@Jacques0102 
@Redaa 

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## vicTor (16/5/22)

happy birthday

@Jacques0102 
@Redaa

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## SAVaper (16/5/22)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Jacques0102
@Redaa


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (16/5/22)

Happy Birthday @Jacques0102 and @Redaa

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Resistance (16/5/22)

@Jacques0102
@Redaa

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## THE REAPER (16/5/22)

Happy Birthday 
@Jacques0102 
@Redaa 
Have a great day everyone.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (16/5/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@Jacques0102 
@Redaa
May you guys have an awesome day ahead, take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## ARYANTO (16/5/22)

Happy Monday [again] and
Happy Birthday to
@Jacques0102 
@Redaa

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## AKS (16/5/22)

Happy birthday to you 
@Jacques0102 & @Redaa
Have an excellent day.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## NOOB (16/5/22)

Happy belated birthday 
@YeOldeOke
@Nitro
@CPS
Hope you guys had a great day.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## NOOB (16/5/22)

Happy birthday 
@Jacques0102 
@Redaa
Hope you guys have a fantastic filled with spoils.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (16/5/22)

I missed it... Hope you had an awesome day!!
@YeOldeOke
@CPS
@Nitro 

And Happy Birthday to today's (unfortunately-Monday) Birthdays!!!

@Jacques0102
@Redaa 

Have an awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Mzr (16/5/22)

Happy birthday to you
@Jacques0102 
@Redaa 
Wishing you both an awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Stranger (16/5/22)

Many happy returns for all the weekend birthdays

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Stranger (16/5/22)

@Jacques0102
@Redaa

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## ddk1979 (16/5/22)

@Jacques0102
@Redaa

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Timwis (16/5/22)

Happy Birthday!

@Jacques0102 
@Redaa

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Grand Guru (17/5/22)

Happy birthday @Imti175 @Lawrence A and @Neal . I hope you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (17/5/22)

Happy Birthday!

@Imti175 
@Lawrence A 
@Neal

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/5/22)

Happy Birthday
@Imti175
@Lawrence A
@Neal

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (17/5/22)

happy birthday

@Neal
@Lawrence A 
@Imti175

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (17/5/22)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Imti175
@Lawrence A
@Neal


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (17/5/22)

Happy Birthday

@Imti175
@Lawrence A
@Neal

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## THE REAPER (17/5/22)

Happy Birthday 
@Imti175 
@Lawrence A 
@Neal 
Have a great day everyone.

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (17/5/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@Imti175 
@Lawrence A 
@Neal
Have an amazing day ahead, take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## Lawrence A (17/5/22)

Thank you all very much

Sent from my SM-G780G using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 9


----------



## AKS (17/5/22)

Happy birthday to you 
@Imti175 
@Lawrence A 
@Neal
Have a most excellent day.

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (17/5/22)

Happy Birthday!!!

@Imti175
@Lawrence A
@Neal 

Hope you all have an Amazing day!!!

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## NOOB (17/5/22)

Morning all and happy birthday 
@Imti175 
@Lawrence A 
@Neal
Hope you have a great day.

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## Imti175 (17/5/22)

Thanks 

Sent from my MAR-LX1A using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 9


----------



## ARYANTO (17/5/22)

Happy Birthday to :
@Imti175 
@Lawrence A 
@Neal 
Have a great day friends

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (17/5/22)

@Imti175 
@Lawrence A 
@Neal

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (17/5/22)

@Imti175 
@Lawrence A 
@Neal

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mzr (17/5/22)

Happy birthday to you
@Imti175 
@Lawrence A 
@Neal 
Wishing you all a awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (18/5/22)

Happy birthday @Chris du Toit and many happy returns!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Timwis (18/5/22)

Happy Birthday!

@Chris du Toit

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## SAVaper (18/5/22)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Chris du Toit


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/5/22)

Happy Birthday
@Chris du Toit 

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## vicTor (18/5/22)

happy birthday

@Chris du Toit

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Resistance (18/5/22)

@Imti175 
@Lawrence A 
@Neal

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (18/5/22)

@Chris du Toit

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (18/5/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@Chris du Toit 
May you have an awesome day ahead , take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (18/5/22)

Happy Birthday @Chris du Toit !!!! Hope your day is filled with blessings and surprises and cake!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## THE REAPER (18/5/22)

Happy Birthday 
@Chris du Toit 
Have a awesome day everyone.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (18/5/22)

Happy Birthday @Chris du Toit

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## AKS (18/5/22)

Happy birthday to you @Chris du Toit 
Have a fantastic day.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## ARYANTO (18/5/22)

Happy Birthday
@Chris du Toit

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Mzr (18/5/22)

Happy birthday to you @Chris du Toit wishing you an awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Stranger (18/5/22)

@Chris du Toit

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ddk1979 (18/5/22)

@Chris du Toit

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Grand Guru (19/5/22)

Happy birthday @Jp1905 and @Seth and many happy returns!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Timwis (19/5/22)

Happy Birthday!

@Jp1905 
@Seth

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## SAVaper (19/5/22)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Jp1905
@Seth


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## vicTor (19/5/22)

happy birthday

@Jp1905 
@Seth

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/5/22)

Happy Birthday
@Jp1905 
@Seth 

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (19/5/22)

Happy Birthday

@Jp1905
@Seth

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (19/5/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@Jp1905 
@Seth
May you guys have an amazing day ahead, take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ARYANTO (19/5/22)

Happy Birthday!

@Jp1905 
@Seth

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## THE REAPER (19/5/22)

Happy Birthday 
@Jp1905 
@Seth 
Have a great day everyone.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## WV2021 (19/5/22)

Good Morning Vaping Family.
Hope you guys have an fantastic one.
Happy birthday to
@Jp1905 
@Seth
May you guys have an great day.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (19/5/22)

Happy Birthday to today's twins!

@Jp1905
@Seth 

Hope you have a rocking awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## AKS (19/5/22)

Happy birthday to you @Jp1905 & @Seth
Have an excellent day.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Stranger (19/5/22)

@Jp1905 
@Seth

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Mzr (19/5/22)

Happy birthday to you
@Jp1905 
@Seth 
Wishing you both a awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Resistance (19/5/22)

@Jp1905 
@Seth

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ddk1979 (19/5/22)

@Jp1905 
@Seth

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Grand Guru (20/5/22)

Happy birthday @JacoF and @ShaheedRichards76 . Enjoy your special day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Timwis (20/5/22)

Happy Birthday!

@JacoF 
@ShaheedRichards76

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## THE REAPER (20/5/22)

Happy Birthday 
@JacoF 
@ShaheedRichards76 
Have a great day everyone.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## SAVaper (20/5/22)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@JacoF
@ShaheedRichards76


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/5/22)

Happy Birthday
@JacoF 
@ShaheedRichards76 

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## vicTor (20/5/22)

happy birthday

@JacoF 
@ShaheedRichards76

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (20/5/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@JacoF 
@ShaheedRichards76
May you guys have an awesome day ahead, take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## AKS (20/5/22)

Happy birthday to you 
@JacoF & @ShaheedRichards76
Have a fantastic day and a lekker weekend.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (20/5/22)

Happy Birthday @JacoF and @ShaheedRichards76 .

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (20/5/22)

Happy Birthday!!!

@JacoF
@ShaheedRichards76 

Tell your boss (or spouse) that we said you can have the day off!

Have an awesome day!!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Mzr (20/5/22)

Happy birthday to you
@JacoF 
@ShaheedRichards76 
Wishing you both a awesome day celebrating.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## WV2021 (20/5/22)

Good Morning All,
Hope all are well and safe?
Happy Birthday to
@JacoF 
@ShaheedRichards76 
May you guys have a awesome day.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Stranger (20/5/22)

@JacoF
@ShaheedRichards76

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## ARYANTO (20/5/22)

Happy Birthday- happy Friday

@JacoF 
@ShaheedRichards76

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ddk1979 (20/5/22)

@JacoF 
@ShaheedRichards76

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Resistance (20/5/22)

@JacoF
@ShaheedRichards76

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Grand Guru (21/5/22)

Happy birthday @BioHAZarD and @Tai . I hope you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Timwis (21/5/22)

Happy Birthday!

@BioHAZarD 
@Tai

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Mzr (21/5/22)

Happy birthday to you
@BioHAZarD 
@Tai 
Have an awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## AKS (21/5/22)

Happy birthday to you @BioHAZarD ,long time no see….
And happy birthday to you @Tai 
Have a great birthday and a wonderful weekend.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## SAVaper (21/5/22)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@BioHAZarD
@Tai


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/5/22)

Happy Birthday
@BioHAZarD 
@Tai 

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## ARYANTO (21/5/22)

Happy Birthday to:
@BioHAZarD 
@Tai

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (21/5/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@BioHAZarD 
@Tai
May you guys have an awesome day ahead, take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## vicTor (21/5/22)

happy birthday

@Tai 
@BioHAZarD

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (21/5/22)

Happy Birthday @BioHAZarD and @Tai

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## ddk1979 (21/5/22)

@BioHAZarD 
@Tai

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## THE REAPER (21/5/22)

Happy Birthday 
@BioHAZarD 
@Tai 
Hope everyone has a great day.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Resistance (21/5/22)

@BioHAZarD 
@Tai

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Grand Guru (22/5/22)

No birthdays today. Have a blessed Sunday fellow vapers !

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/5/22)



Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (22/5/22)



Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (22/5/22)

Good morning family, I hope everyone is doing great , take care have an awesome day and be safe out there

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 3


----------



## Resistance (22/5/22)

Have a happy and good week ahead

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 3


----------



## Grand Guru (23/5/22)

Happy birthday @ace_d_house_cat @DS_vaper AND @Keanan23 . I hope you have a fantastic day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Timwis (23/5/22)

Happy Birthday!

@ace_d_house_cat 
@DS_vaper 
@Keanan23

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (23/5/22)

Happy Birthday @ace_d_house_cat @DS_vaper AND @Keanan23 .

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/5/22)

Happy Birthday
@ace_d_house_cat
@DS_vaper
@Keanan23

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## SAVaper (23/5/22)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@ace_d_house_cat
@DS_vaper
@Keanan23


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## vicTor (23/5/22)

happy birthday

@ace_d_house_cat 
@Keanan23 
@DS_vaper

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Resistance (23/5/22)

@ace_d_house_cat
@Keanan23
@DS_vaper

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## AKS (23/5/22)

Happy birthday to you @ace_d_house_cat
@Keanan23 & @DS_vaper
Have a wonderful day and a kind week.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Hooked (23/5/22)

Happy Birthday!
@ace_d_house_cat 
@DS_vaper 
@Keanan23

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (23/5/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@ace_d_house_cat 
@DS_vaper 
@Keanan23
May you guys have an amazing day ahead, take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## THE REAPER (23/5/22)

Happy Birthday
@ace_d_house_cat
@Keanan23
@DS_vaper
Have a great day everyone.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (23/5/22)

Happy Belated Weekend Birthday Wishes!!
@BioHAZarD
@Tai 

And Happy Birthday to today's triplets!!

@ace_d_house_cat
@Keanan23
@DS_vaper

Hope ya'all have an awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ARYANTO (23/5/22)

Happy Birthday to:

@ace_d_house_cat , one of our longstanding contributors
@DS_vaper 
@Keanan23
Enjoy ! and a productive Monday to the rest .

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Mzr (23/5/22)

Happy birthday to you
@ace_d_house_cat 
@DS_vaper 
@Keanan23 
Wishing all of you a awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Stranger (23/5/22)

Many happy returns for all the weekend birthdays

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Stranger (23/5/22)

@ace_d_house_cat 
@DS_vaper 
@Keanan23

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## ddk1979 (23/5/22)

@ace_d_house_cat 
@DS_vaper 
@Keanan23

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Grand Guru (24/5/22)

Happy birthday @Bender @Deathbylove @ShamZ @PartyDave and @Sheldonjohn1342 . I hope you all have an amazing day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Timwis (24/5/22)

Happy Birthday!

@Bender 
@Deathbylove 
@ShamZ 
@PartyDave 
@Sheldonjohn1342

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (24/5/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@Bender 
@Deathbylove 
@ShamZ 
@PartyDave 
@Sheldonjohn1342
May you guys have an awesome day ahead , take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/5/22)

Happy Birthday
@Bender
@Deathbylove
@ShamZ
@PartyDave
@Sheldonjohn1342



May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## vicTor (24/5/22)

happy birthday

@Bender
@Deathbylove
@ShamZ
@PartyDave
@Sheldonjohn1342

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## AKS (24/5/22)

Happy birthday to you 
@Bender 
@Deathbylove 
@ShamZ 
@PartyDave 
@Sheldonjohn1342
Have an excellent day.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## THE REAPER (24/5/22)

Happy Birthday
@Bender
@Deathbylove
@ShamZ
@PartyDave looks like Dave is having a party. 
@Sheldonjohn1342
Hope everyone has a great day.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ARYANTO (24/5/22)

Happy Birthday!

@Bender 
@Deathbylove 
@ShamZ 
@PartyDave 
@Sheldonjohn1342

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (24/5/22)

Happy Birthday to all of you!!!!

@Bender
@Deathbylove
@ShamZ
@PartyDave
@Sheldonjohn1342 

Seems that @PartyDave is going to take @ShamZ on a @Bender and @Sheldonjohn1342 will hug them all with @Deathbylove ... gonna be one rocking birthday party for you lot!!!

Have a great day!!!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## SAVaper (24/5/22)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Bender
@Deathbylove
@ShamZ
@PartyDave
@Sheldonjohn1342


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Resistance (24/5/22)

@Bender
@Deathbylove
@ShamZ
@PartyDave
@Sheldonjohn1342

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Stranger (24/5/22)

@Bender
@Deathbylove
@ShamZ
@PartyDave
@Sheldonjohn1342

Many happy returns

@PartyDave is this you ?

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Mzr (24/5/22)

Happy birthday to you
@Bender 
@Deathbylove 
@ShamZ 
@PartyDave 
@Sheldonjohn1342 
Wishing you all a awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ddk1979 (24/5/22)

@Bender 
@Deathbylove 
@ShamZ 
@PartyDave 
@Sheldonjohn1342

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Grand Guru (25/5/22)

Happy birthday @RiccoS and @Wimmas . I hope you have an amazing day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Timwis (25/5/22)

Happy Birthday!

@RiccoS 
@Wimmas

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## vicTor (25/5/22)

happy birthday

@RiccoS 
@Wimmas

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/5/22)

Happy Birthday
@RiccoS
@Wimmas

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## THE REAPER (25/5/22)

Happy Birthday 
@RiccoS 
@Wimmas 
Have a great day everyone.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## SAVaper (25/5/22)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@RiccoS
@Wimmas


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (25/5/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@RiccoS 
@Wimmas
May you guys have an awesome day ahead, take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## AKS (25/5/22)

Happy birthday to you @RiccoS & @Wimmas
Have a fantastic day.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## ARYANTO (25/5/22)

Happy Birthday!

@RiccoS 
@Wimmas

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Resistance (25/5/22)

@RiccoS 
@Wimmas

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Stranger (25/5/22)

@RiccoS 
@Wimmas

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Mzr (25/5/22)

Happy birthday to you
@RiccoS
@Wimmas
May you both have an awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (25/5/22)

Happy Birthday!!!

@RiccoS
@Wimmas 

Wishing you both an awesome day filled with blessings and joy!!!!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## ddk1979 (25/5/22)

@RiccoS
@Wimmas

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (25/5/22)

Happy Birthday, @RiccoS and @Wimmas

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Grand Guru (26/5/22)

Happy birthday @MoeHS1 and many happy returns!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Timwis (26/5/22)

Happy Birthday!

@MoeHS1

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (26/5/22)

Happy Birthday @MoeHS1 , hope you have an Epic Birthday!!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (26/5/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@MoeHS1 hsve an awesome day ahead , take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## SAVaper (26/5/22)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@MoeHS1 

Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/5/22)

Happy Birthday
@MoeHS1 

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## vicTor (26/5/22)

happy birthday

@MoeHS1

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## THE REAPER (26/5/22)

Happy Birthday 
@MoeHS1 
Have a great day everyone.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## AKS (26/5/22)

Happy birthday to you @MoeHS1 
Have a terrific day.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Mzr (26/5/22)

Happy birthday to you @MoeHS1 may you have an awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Stranger (26/5/22)

@MoeHS1

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## ddk1979 (26/5/22)

@MoeHS1

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## BioHAZarD (26/5/22)

Thanks guys. Appreciate the bday wishes.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 9


----------



## Grand Guru (27/5/22)

Happy birthday to our new member @kapteinkortbroek . I hope you have wonderful day!

Dont forget to head to intro yourself here https://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/introduce-yourselves.24/page-634

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## SAVaper (27/5/22)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@kapteinkortbroek


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Timwis (27/5/22)

Happy Birthday!

@kapteinkortbroek

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## THE REAPER (27/5/22)

Happy Birthday 
@kapteinkortbroek 
Hope everyone has a great day it's Friday so it's a must.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## vicTor (27/5/22)

happy birthday

@kapteinkortbroek

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (27/5/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@kapteinkortbroek 
May you have an awesome day ahead , take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/5/22)

Happy Birthday
@kapteinkortbroek 

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (27/5/22)

Happy birthday to @kapteinkortbroek

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (27/5/22)

Happy Birthday to you @kapteinkortbroek !!!! Have an awesome day!!!!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## AKS (27/5/22)

Happy birthday to you @kapteinkortbroek 
Lekker naweek also.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Mzr (27/5/22)

Happy birthday to you @kapteinkortbroek 
Wishing you an awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Stranger (27/5/22)

@kapteinkortbroek

Many happy returns, have a great party

Reactions: Like 8 | Funny 1


----------



## ddk1979 (27/5/22)

@kapteinkortbroek

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Resistance (27/5/22)

@MoeHS1 


And
@kapteinkortbroek

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ARYANTO (27/5/22)

Happy birthday to you 
@kapteinkortbroek

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Grand Guru (28/5/22)

Happy birthday @Hypersonic136 and @Taariq404 and many happy returns!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Timwis (28/5/22)

Happy Birthday!

@Hypersonic136 
@Taariq404

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## THE REAPER (28/5/22)

Happy Birthday 
@Hypersonic136 
@Taariq404 
Hope everyone has a great saterday.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/5/22)

Happy Birthday
@Hypersonic136
@Taariq404

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## SAVaper (28/5/22)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Hypersonic136
@Taariq404


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## vicTor (28/5/22)

happy birthday

@Hypersonic136 
@Taariq404

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## AKS (28/5/22)

Happy birthday and happy weekend to you
@Hypersonic136 & @Taariq404

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (28/5/22)

Happy birthday @Hypersonic136 and @Taariq404

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (28/5/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@Hypersonic136 
@Taariq404
May you guys have an awesome day ahead , take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ARYANTO (28/5/22)

Good morning gang ,Happy birthday to:
@Hypersonic136
@Taariq404

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Mzr (28/5/22)

Happy birthday to you
@Hypersonic136 
@Taariq404 
Wishing you both an awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ddk1979 (28/5/22)

@Hypersonic136 
@Taariq404

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Resistance (28/5/22)

@Hypersonic136
@Taariq404

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Grand Guru (29/5/22)

Happy birthday @antonherbst @MIKE6236 and @Spongebob . I hope you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (29/5/22)

Happy Birthday!

@antonherbst 
@MIKE6236 
@Spongebob

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (29/5/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@antonherbst 
@MIKE6236 
@Spongebob
May you guys have an awesome day ahead , take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (29/5/22)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@antonherbst
@MIKE6236
@Spongebob


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/5/22)

Happy Birthday
@antonherbst
@MIKE6236
@Spongebob



May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## THE REAPER (29/5/22)

Happy Birthday
@antonherbst 
@MIKE6236 
@Spongebob 
Have a great day everyone.

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (29/5/22)

happy birthday

@antonherbst 
@Spongebob 
@MIKE6236

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## AKS (29/5/22)

Happy birthday to you 
@antonherbst 
@MIKE6236 
@Spongebob
Have a wonderful day.

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (29/5/22)

Happy Birthday! Have a vapin' good day!   
@antonherbst
@MIKE6236
@Spongebob

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mzr (29/5/22)

Happy birthday to you 
@antonherbst 
@MIKE6236 
@Spongebob 
Wishing you all a awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (29/5/22)

@antonherbst
@MIKE6236
@Spongebob

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (29/5/22)

Happy Birthday!

@antonherbst 
@MIKE6236 
@Spongebob

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (30/5/22)

A very happy birthday to @Room Fogger . May you have a wonderful day and a blessed year ahead sir!

​

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (30/5/22)

happy birthday

@Room Fogger

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (30/5/22)

Happy Birthday @Room Fogger

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/5/22)

Happy Birthday
@Room Fogger 

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (30/5/22)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Room Fogger


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## THE REAPER (30/5/22)

Happy Birthday
@Room Fogger 
Have a great day everyone.

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (30/5/22)

Happy Birthday @Room Fogger! Wishing you a fabulous day and year ahead!

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## AKS (30/5/22)

Have a happy birthday @Room Fogger and a wonderful week ahead.

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (30/5/22)

@antonherbst
@MIKE6236
@Spongebob

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (30/5/22)

@Room Fogger 


Have an awesome day and may you have many more

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (30/5/22)

Happy Weekend Birthday to you all, hope it was an awesome weekend!!

@Hypersonic136
@Taariq404
@antonherbst
@MIKE6236
@Spongebob

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (30/5/22)

Happy Birthday!!!

@Room Fogger 

Hope you have a spectacular day today!!!

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mzr (30/5/22)

Happy birthday to you @Room Fogger may you have an awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (30/5/22)

Many happy returns for all the weekend birthdays

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (30/5/22)

@Room Fogger 

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (30/5/22)

@Room Fogger

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (30/5/22)

Special ''Happy Birthday'' wishes to @Room Fogger , old friend and avid vaper [ and pipe -er]!
Geluk F. beste wense maat .

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (30/5/22)

A very happy birthday 
@Room Fogger 
I hope your day was an awesome one and may you have an even more fab afternoon

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (30/5/22)

Happy Birthday!

@Room Fogger

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (31/5/22)

Happy birthday @montezuma @SivenZN and @Zoomzc06 . Enjoy your special day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Timwis (31/5/22)

Happy Birthday!

@montezuma 
@SivenZN 
@Zoomzc06

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (31/5/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday
@montezuma
@SivenZN
@Zoomzc06
May you guys have an awesome day ahead , take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## SAVaper (31/5/22)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@montezuma
@SivenZN
@Zoomzc06


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## THE REAPER (31/5/22)

Happy Birthday
@montezuma 
@SivenZN 
@Zoomzc06 
Have a awesome day everyone.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## vicTor (31/5/22)

happy birthday

@montezuma
@SivenZN
@Zoomzc06

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (31/5/22)

Happy Birthday
@montezuma
@SivenZN
@Zoomzc06



May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (31/5/22)

Happy Birthday

@montezuma
@SivenZN
@Zoomzc06

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## AKS (31/5/22)

Morning all and happy birthday to you 
@montezuma
@SivenZN
@Zoomzc06
Have a most wonderful day.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (31/5/22)

Happy Birthday!!!

@montezuma
@SivenZN
@Zoomzc06

Hope you all have an awesome day!!!!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Resistance (31/5/22)

@montezuma
@SivenZN
@Zoomzc06

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Mzr (31/5/22)

Happy birthday to you
@montezuma 
@SivenZN 
@Zoomzc06 
Wishing all of you an awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Stranger (31/5/22)

@montezuma
@SivenZN
@Zoomzc06

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## ddk1979 (31/5/22)

@montezuma
@SivenZN
@Zoomzc06

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ARYANTO (31/5/22)

Happy Birthday!

@montezuma 
@SivenZN 
@Zoomzc06

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Grand Guru (1/6/22)

Happy Birthday @KB_314 and @Rasool . I hope you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## vicTor (1/6/22)

happy birthday

@Rasool 
@KB_314

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Timwis (1/6/22)

Happy Birthday!

@KB_314 
@Rasool

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## SAVaper (1/6/22)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@KB_314
@Rasool


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## THE REAPER (1/6/22)

Happy Birthday 
@KB_314 
@Rasool 
Have a great day everyone.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/6/22)

Happy Birthday
@KB_314
@Rasool

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (1/6/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@KB_314 
@Rasool
May you guys have an awesome day ahead, take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (1/6/22)

Happy Birthday @KB_314 and @Rasool

Reactions: Like 13 | Winner 1


----------



## Rasool (1/6/22)

Thanks guys 



Grand Guru said:


> Happy Birthday @KB_314 and @Rasool . I hope you have an awesome day!





vicTor said:


> happy birthday
> 
> @Rasool
> @KB_314





Timwis said:


> Happy Birthday!
> 
> @KB_314
> @Rasool





SAVaper said:


> Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
> @KB_314
> @Rasool
> 
> ...





THE REAPER said:


> Happy Birthday
> @KB_314
> @Rasool
> Have a great day everyone.





MrGSmokeFree said:


> Happy Birthday
> @KB_314
> @Rasool
> 
> May you both have an awesome day!





Yuvir Punwasi said:


> Good morning and a happy birthday
> @KB_314
> @Rasool
> May you guys have an awesome day ahead, take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 9


----------



## AKS (1/6/22)

Happy birthday to you 
@KB_314 & @Rasool
Have an excellent day.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Resistance (1/6/22)

@KB_314 and @Rasool

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 1


----------



## Stranger (1/6/22)

@Rasool
@KB_314

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Mzr (1/6/22)

Happy birthday to you @KB_314 and @Rasool may you both have an awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (1/6/22)

Happy Birthday to today's twins!!!

@Rasool
@KB_314

Have an awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## WV2021 (1/6/22)

Good Morning All.
Hope all are well and safe?
Happy Birthday to
@Rasool 
@KB_314 
May you guys have an awesome day.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ddk1979 (1/6/22)

@Rasool 
@KB_314

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ARYANTO (1/6/22)

Happy birthday
@Rasool 
@KB_314

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Grand Guru (2/6/22)

Happy birthday @myBru and many happy returns!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/6/22)

Happy Birthday
@myBru 

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## vicTor (2/6/22)

happy birthday

@myBru

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## ARYANTO (2/6/22)

Happy birthday 
@myBru

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (2/6/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@myBru 
May you have an awesome day ahead , take care enjoy and many happy returns of the day

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (2/6/22)

Happy birthday @myBru

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## WV2021 (2/6/22)

Good Morning All,
Hope all are well?
Happy Birthday to
@myBru 
May you have an awesome day.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Resistance (2/6/22)

@myBru

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## AKS (2/6/22)

Happy birthday to you @myBru 
Have a fantastic day.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ddk1979 (2/6/22)

@myBru

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## THE REAPER (2/6/22)

Happy Birthday 
@myBru 
Have a great day everyone.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Stranger (2/6/22)

@myBru

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Mzr (2/6/22)

Happy birthday to @myBru may you have a awesome day of celebration

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (2/6/22)

Happy Birthday @myBru !!! Hope you have a spectacular day!!!

Reactions: Like 9 | Agree 1


----------



## SivenZN (2/6/22)

ARYANTO said:


> Happy Birthday!
> 
> @montezuma
> @SivenZN
> @Zoomzc06


Thanks to all for the birthday Wishes

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## Timwis (2/6/22)

Happy Birthday!

@myBru

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Grand Guru (3/6/22)

Happy birthday @Kalashnikov @Ryno vermeulen @Sash and @Vapington . I hope you all have a fantastic day and a blessed year ahead!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Timwis (3/6/22)

Happy Birthday!

@Kalashnikov 
@Ryno vermeulen 
@Sash 
@Vapington

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## THE REAPER (3/6/22)

Happy Birthday 
@Kalashnikov 
@Sash 
@Ryno vermeulen 
@Vapington 
Have a great Friday everyone.

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (3/6/22)

happy birthday

@Sash 
@Kalashnikov
@Ryno vermeulen
@Vapington

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/6/22)

Happy Birthday
@Kalashnikov
@Ryno vermeulen
@Sash
@Vapington



May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (3/6/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@Kalashnikov 
@Ryno vermeulen 
@Sash 
@Vapington
May you guys have an awesome day ahead , take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## AKS (3/6/22)

Happy birthday to you 
@Kalashnikov 
@Ryno vermeulen 
@Sash 
@Vapington
Have a great day and an excellent weekend.

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (3/6/22)

Happy Birthday!!!

@Kalashnikov
@Ryno vermeulen
@Sash
@Vapington


Have an epic day!!!!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (3/6/22)

Happy Birthday

@Kalashnikov
@Sash
@Ryno vermeulen
@Vapington

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (3/6/22)

@Kalashnikov 
@Ryno vermeulen 
@Sash 
@Vapington

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mzr (3/6/22)

Happy birthday to you
@Kalashnikov 
@Ryno vermeulen 
@Sash 
@Vapington 
Wishing you all a awesome Friday and birthday weekend

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Sash (3/6/22)

MUCHAS GRACIAS GUYS!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## ddk1979 (3/6/22)

@Kalashnikov 
@Ryno vermeulen 
@Sash 
@Vapington

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## WV2021 (3/6/22)

Good Morning All
Hope all are well?
Happy Birthday to
@Kalashnikov 
@Ryno vermeulen 
@Sash 
@Vapington 
May you guys have an awesome day.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ARYANTO (3/6/22)

Seeing that it was his birthday weekend @Ryno vermeulen packed his @Kalashnikov  ,
fastened his @Sash around his head  and started the long drive to @Vapington ,
to visit his cherry for a dirty weekend ...

Enjoy !!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Grand Guru (4/6/22)

No birthdays today. Have a blessed weekend everyone!

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/6/22)



Reactions: Like 7 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (4/6/22)



Reactions: Like 9


----------



## vicTor (4/6/22)

happy birthday

@Cor

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Resistance (4/6/22)

@Kalashnikov
@Ryno vermeulen
@Sash
@Vapington

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Resistance (4/6/22)

@Cor

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (4/6/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@Cor 
May you have an awesome day ahead , take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ddk1979 (4/6/22)

@Cor

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Grand Guru (5/6/22)

Happy birthday @Angelus @ABDROSS and @Ridha Khan . I hope you have an amazing day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/6/22)

Happy Birthday
@Angelus 
@ABDROSS 
@Ridha Khan 



May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## vicTor (5/6/22)

happy birthday

@Ridha Khan 
@ABDROSS 
@Angelus

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## SAVaper (5/6/22)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Angelus
@ABDROSS
@Ridha Khan


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (5/6/22)

Happy Birthday @Angelus @ABDROSS and @Ridha Khan

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## AKS (5/6/22)

Happy birthday to you 
@Angelus @ABDROSS & @Ridha Khan
Have a wonderful Sunday.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Mzr (5/6/22)

Happy belated birthday @Cor hope you had a lekker day
happy birthday to 
@Angelus 
@ABDROSS 
@Ridha Khan 
May you all have an awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ARYANTO (5/6/22)

Belated birthday @Cor 
Happy birthday to :
@Angelus 
@ABDROSS 
@Ridha Khan

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ddk1979 (5/6/22)

@Angelus 
@ABDROSS 
@Ridha Khan

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Resistance (5/6/22)

@Angelus
@ABDROSS
@Ridha Khan

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (5/6/22)

Good day and a very happy birthday 
@Ridha Khan
@ABDROSS
@Angelus
I hope you guys had an awesome day,take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Timwis (5/6/22)

Happy Birthday!

@Angelus 
@ABDROSS 
@Ridha Khan

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (6/6/22)

Happy birthday @Spunk3yMunk3y and many happy returns!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/6/22)

Happy Birthday
@Spunk3yMunk3y 

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (6/6/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@Spunk3yMunk3y 
May you have an amazing day ahead, take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Timwis (6/6/22)

Happy Birthday!

@Spunk3yMunk3y

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## vicTor (6/6/22)

happy birthday

@Spunk3yMunk3y

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## AKS (6/6/22)

Happy birthday to you @Spunk3yMunk3y
Have a wonderful week.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (6/6/22)

Happy Weekend Birthdays!!! Hope it was an awesome weekend for you all!!!

@Cor 
@Ridha Khan
@ABDROSS
@Angelus 

And Happy Birthday for today!!

@Spunk3yMunk3y 

Have an Epic Day!!!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (6/6/22)

Many happy returns for the weekend birthdays

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Stranger (6/6/22)

@Spunk3yMunk3y

Many happy returns mate

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## THE REAPER (6/6/22)

Happy Birthday for everyone that had it the weekend. 
@Cor
@Ridha Khan
@ABDROSS
@Angelus

Happy Birthday
@Spunk3yMunk3y
Have a great day and start to the week everyone.

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mzr (6/6/22)

Happy birthday to you @Spunk3yMunk3y have an awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ddk1979 (6/6/22)

@Spunk3yMunk3y

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (6/6/22)

Happy birthday @Spunk3yMunk3y

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ARYANTO (6/6/22)

Happy birthday to...

@Spunk3yMunk3y

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Resistance (6/6/22)

@Spunk3yMunk3y

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Grand Guru (7/6/22)

Happy birthday @Slick . I hope you have an amazing day and a wonderful year ahea.

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (7/6/22)

Happy Birthday!

@Slick

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/6/22)

Happy Birthday
@Slick 

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (7/6/22)

happy birthday

@Slick

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (7/6/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@Slick 
May you have an awesome day ahead, take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (7/6/22)

Happy Birthday!!!

@Slick 

Have an awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## AKS (7/6/22)

Happy birthday to you @Slick 
Hve a fantastic day.

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (7/6/22)

Happy Birthday

@Slick

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## THE REAPER (7/6/22)

Happy Birthday 
@Slick 
Have a great day everyone.

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mzr (7/6/22)

Happy birthday to you @Slick wishing you a awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (7/6/22)

@Slick

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## NOOB (7/6/22)

G'Day all,
Happy birthday
@Slick
Hope you have a fantastic day.

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (7/6/22)

@Slick

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (7/6/22)

Happy birthday to you @Slick

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (7/6/22)

@Slick

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (8/6/22)

Happy birthday @NecroticAngel and many happy returns!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Timwis (8/6/22)

Happy Birthday!

@NecroticAngel

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## vicTor (8/6/22)

happy birthday

@NecroticAngel

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## THE REAPER (8/6/22)

Happy Birthday 
@NecroticAngel 
Have a awesome day everyone.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/6/22)

Happy Birthday
@NecroticAngel 

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## SAVaper (8/6/22)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to 
@NecroticAngel

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## AKS (8/6/22)

Happy birthday to you @NecroticAngel 
Have a wonderful day.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Hooked (8/6/22)

Happy Birthday @NecroticAngel!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## ARYANTO (8/6/22)

Happy birthday to
@NecroticAngel

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (8/6/22)

Happy birthday to you @NecroticAngel

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## NOOB (8/6/22)

Good morning all and happy birthday 
@NecroticAngel
Hope you have a great day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (8/6/22)

Happy Birthday!!!

@NecroticAngel 

Hope it is an amazing day for you!!!!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Mzr (8/6/22)

Happy birthday to you @NecroticAngel may you have an awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Stranger (8/6/22)

@NecroticAngel

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ddk1979 (8/6/22)

@NecroticAngel

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Resistance (8/6/22)

@NecroticAngel

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (8/6/22)

Good evening and a happy birthday 
@NecroticAngel 
I hope your day was awesome and may you have an even better afternoon… take care and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/6/22)

Happy Birthday @MrGSmokeFree  May you have an awesome day! Ummm wait a minute

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (9/6/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@MrGSmokeFree 
Have an awesome day ahead , take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (9/6/22)

Special Birthday wishes!

@MrGSmokeFree

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/6/22)

Yuvir Punwasi said:


> Good morning and a happy birthday
> @MrGSmokeFree
> Have an awesome day ahead , take care enjoy and many happy returns


Thank you @Yuvir Punwasi

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/6/22)

Timwis said:


> Special Birthday wishes!
> 
> @MrGSmokeFree


Ahhhh thank you @Timwis

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor (9/6/22)

happy birthday

@MrGSmokeFree

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (9/6/22)

A very happy birthday @MrGSmokeFree and best wishes for the year ahead!

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (9/6/22)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to 
@MrGSmokeFree

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## THE REAPER (9/6/22)

Happy Birthday
@MrGSmokeFree 
Have a awesome day everyone.

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/6/22)

Grand Guru said:


> A very happy birthday @MrGSmokeFree and best wishes for the year ahead!


Thank you @Grand Guru

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/6/22)

SAVaper said:


> Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
> @MrGSmokeFree


Thank you @SAVaper

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/6/22)

vicTor said:


> happy birthday
> 
> @MrGSmokeFree


Heeeee Haaaaa thank you @vicTor

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/6/22)

THE REAPER said:


> Happy Birthday
> @MrGSmokeFree
> Have a awesome day everyone.


Thank you @THE REAPER

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 3


----------



## AKS (9/6/22)

Have a happy fantastic birthday @MrGSmokeFree ,boss of the birthday wishes.

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/6/22)

AKS said:


> Have a happy fantastic birthday @MrGSmokeFree ,boss of the birthday wishes.


Thank you kindly @AKS , you should really pop in at a vape meet and meet the crazy Cape Town gang

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 3


----------



## NOOB (9/6/22)

Morning all and happy birthday
@MrGSmokeFree 
Hope you have a fantastic day!

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (9/6/22)

To my joking partner in crime @MrGSmokeFree , happy 45 th birthday - may you have the best year ever , enjoy and go BIG , I see there is a nice hot weekend ahead - make it count !

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/6/22)

NOOB said:


> Morning all and happy birthday
> @MrGSmokeFree
> Hope you have a fantastic day!


Thank you @NOOB

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (9/6/22)

HaPpY BiRtHdAy!!!!!!!!

@MrGSmokeFree 

Hope your day is filled with joy, prezzies and cake!!!!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/6/22)

ARYANTO said:


> To my joking partner in crime @MrGSmokeFree , happy 45 th birthday - may you have the best year ever , enjoy and go BIG , I see there is a nice hot weekend ahead - make it count !


Baie dankie mater! Braai en nogmals braai Cheers

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 3


----------



## Stranger (9/6/22)

@MrGSmokeFree

Many happy returns

45, sho ...... over the hill now mate, just now you will be shopping for green cross instead of Nike's.

and get that prostrate checked too.

Reactions: Like 8 | Funny 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/6/22)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> HaPpY BiRtHdAy!!!!!!!!
> 
> @MrGSmokeFree
> 
> Hope your day is filled with joy, prezzies and cake!!!!


Awesome,thank you @DarthBranMuffin , Mmmm you forgot to send me a muffin
 but all is forgiven due to the fact that you wished me happy birthday

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/6/22)

Stranger said:


> @MrGSmokeFree
> 
> Many happy returns
> 
> ...


Thank you @Stranger , tell me about it. I made my prostate examination for today , to make my birthday extra special. I just hope the dr is going to sing happy birthday before she does her thing Have a lekker day mate Cheers I would really like to meet you one day , we share the same sense of humor

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 5


----------



## Stranger (9/6/22)

Piss off I have enough friends

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Stranger (9/6/22)

Your Dr
Mine

Reactions: Funny 8 | Can relate 1


----------



## WV2021 (9/6/22)

Good Morning All.
Happy Birthday @MrGSmokeFree .
May you have an kickass day and spoiled rotten stay the person you are.Thank you mate.

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/6/22)

WV2021 said:


> Good Morning All.
> Happy Birthday @MrGSmokeFree .
> May you have an kickass day and spoiled rotten stay the person you are.Thank you mate.


Thank you for the super kind words @WV2021 , have a lekker day mate! Cheers

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/6/22)

Stranger said:


> Piss off I have enough friends

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (9/6/22)

Stranger said:


> Piss off I have enough friends



Dissociative Identity Disorder does not count as "friends"

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Mzr (9/6/22)

Happy birthday to a special member @MrGSmokeFree may you be blessed with many more healthy prostate years to come stay awesome  thanks for contribution to the forum

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/6/22)

Mzr said:


> Happy birthday to a special member @MrGSmokeFree may you be blessed with many more healthy prostate years to come stay awesome  thanks for contribution to the forum
> View attachment 257254


Ahhhh cool words @Mzr thank you kindly! Me and my prostate thanks you.Wait that sounds wrong.Have a super lekker day mate!Cheers   ps I am a huge Deadpool fan,cool pic.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5


----------



## ddk1979 (9/6/22)

@MrGSmokeFree

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/6/22)

ddk1979 said:


> View attachment 257256
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you @ddk1979

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 4


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (9/6/22)

Happy Birthday @MrGSmokeFree

Reactions: Like 11 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (9/6/22)

@MrGSmokeFree

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/6/22)

Resistance said:


> @MrGSmokeFree


Thank you kindly @Resistance

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 3


----------



## Resistance (9/6/22)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> Thank you kindly @Resistance


Hope you're day is still awesome and the gifts keep on coming

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/6/22)

Resistance said:


> Hope you're day is still awesome and the gifts keep on coming


It is thank you.Mmmmm still 3 hours and 14 min to go

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Grand Guru (10/6/22)

Happy birthday @Chris T and many happy returns!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Timwis (10/6/22)

Happy Birthday!

@Chris T

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/6/22)

Happy Birthday
@Chris T 

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## vicTor (10/6/22)

happy birthday

@Chris T

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (10/6/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@Chris T 
May you have an awesome day ahead , take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## AKS (10/6/22)

Happy birthday to you @Chris T
Have a great day and wonderful weekend.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## WV2021 (10/6/22)

Good Morning My Vaping Family.
Hope all are well and safe?
Happy birthday to
@Chris T may you have an awesome day.
Have an great weekend guys.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## NOOB (10/6/22)

Good morning all and happy birthday
@Chris T 
Hope you have a fantastic day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (10/6/22)

Happy Birthday @Chris T

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ARYANTO (10/6/22)

Happy birthday to...
@Chris T
Have a great weekend all .

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Stranger (10/6/22)

@Chris T

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (10/6/22)

Happy Birthday!!!!

@Chris T 

Have an epic day!!!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## THE REAPER (10/6/22)

Happy Birthday 
@Chris T 
Have a awesome day everyone.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ddk1979 (10/6/22)

@Chris T

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Mzr (10/6/22)

Happy birthday to you @Chris T may you have an awesome day celebrating and may it continue throughout the weekend

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Resistance (10/6/22)

@Chris T

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Grand Guru (11/6/22)

Happy birthday @tiaan123 @Michael van Jaarsveld and @Richio . I hope you have an amazing day!

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (11/6/22)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to 
@tiaan123 
@Michael van Jaarsveld
@Richio

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/6/22)

Happy Birthday
@Richio


@tiaan123
@Michael van Jaarsveld

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (11/6/22)

Happy Birthday!

@tiaan123 
@Michael van Jaarsveld 
@Richio

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (11/6/22)

Happy birthday to
@tiaan123
@Michael van Jaarsveld
@Richio - the man from *BLCK *, Have a good one

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## AKS (11/6/22)

Happy birthday to you 
@tiaan123 
@Michael van Jaarsveld 
@Richio
Have a great weekend.

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## THE REAPER (11/6/22)

Happy Birthday
@Richio 
@tiaan123 
@Michael van Jaarsveld 
Have a awesome saterday everyone.

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (11/6/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@tiaan123 
@Michael van Jaarsveld
@Richio
May you guys have an awesome day ahead, take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (11/6/22)

Happy Birthday

@tiaan123
@Michael van Jaarsveld
@Richio

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (11/6/22)

happy birthday

@Richio 
@tiaan123 
@Michael van Jaarsveld

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mzr (11/6/22)

Happy birthday to you
@Richio 
@tiaan123 
@Michael van Jaarsveld 
Wishing you all an awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (11/6/22)

@Richio 
@tiaan123 
@Michael van Jaarsveld

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (12/6/22)

Happy birthday @X-Calibre786 @ettiennedj and @Constantbester and best wishes for the year to come.

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (12/6/22)

Happy Birthday!

@X-Calibre786 
@ettiennedj 
@Constantbester

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (12/6/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@X-Calibre786 
@ettiennedj 
@Constantbester
May you guys have an amazing day ahead, take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mzr (12/6/22)

Happy birthday to you
@X-Calibre786
@ettiennedj
@Constantbester 
Wishing you all an awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/6/22)

Happy Birthday
@X-Calibre786 
@ettiennedj 
@Constantbester 



May you all have anawesome day!

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (12/6/22)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to 
@X-Calibre786 
@ettiennedj 
@Constantbester

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (12/6/22)

happy birthday

@Constantbester 
@X-Calibre786 
@ettiennedj

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## AKS (12/6/22)

Happy birthday to you 
@Constantbester 
@X-Calibre786 
@ettiennedj
Have a fantastic day.

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (12/6/22)

Happy birthday to :
@X-Calibre786
@ettiennedj
@Constantbester

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (12/6/22)

Happy Birthday @X-Calibre786 @ettiennedj and @Constantbester

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (12/6/22)

@Richio
@tiaan123
@Michael van Jaarsveld

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (12/6/22)

@X-Calibre786
@ettiennedj
@Constantbester

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (12/6/22)

@X-Calibre786
@ettiennedj
@Constantbester

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## THE REAPER (12/6/22)

Happy Birthday
@X-Calibre786
@ettiennedj
@Constantbester
Hope everyone had a great day.

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/6/22)

Two Stratums... one V9 and one V10. Dvarw DL and Hussar Gobby RTA.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Grand Guru (13/6/22)

No birthdays today. Happy vaping everyone!

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 2


----------



## Timwis (13/6/22)

Grand Guru said:


> No birthdays today. Happy vaping everyone!


Your slacking @Grand Guru can't you invent people?

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 6


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (13/6/22)



Reactions: Like 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/6/22)



Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (13/6/22)

Good morning everyone… wishing you guys an awesome start to the new week

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 2


----------



## Stranger (13/6/22)

Many happy returns for all the weekend birthdays

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/6/22)



Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Stranger (13/6/22)

@nobirthdaystoday

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (13/6/22)

Happy Weekend Birthdays to all of you, hope it was an awesome weekend!!

@tiaan123
@Michael van Jaarsveld
@Richio 
@X-Calibre786
@ettiennedj
@Constantbester


And Happy Birthday to today's twins:

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mzr (13/6/22)

Happy Monday all, may this be an awesome week ahead even though its a very wet one in the Cape of Vape

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Chris T (13/6/22)

sorry for the late reply but thanks to everyone you guys are awesome

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## Grand Guru (14/6/22)

Happy birthday @Armand14 and many happy returns!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## AKS (14/6/22)

Happy birthday to you @Armand14 
Have a fantastic day and week ahead.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/6/22)

Happy Birthday
@Armand14 

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## vicTor (14/6/22)

happy birthday

@Armand14

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (14/6/22)

Happy Birthday @Armand14 , hope you have an awesome day!!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## THE REAPER (14/6/22)

Happy Birthday 
@Armand14 
Have a great day everyone.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ARYANTO (14/6/22)

Happy Birthday 
@Armand14 
Have a great vape day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (14/6/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@Armand14 
May you have an awesome day ahead , take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (14/6/22)

Happy birthday @Armand14

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Stranger (14/6/22)

@Armand14

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Mzr (14/6/22)

Happy birthday to you @Armand14 wishing you all the best for year

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ddk1979 (14/6/22)

@Armand14

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Resistance (14/6/22)

@Armand14

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## NOOB (14/6/22)

Happy birthday 
@Armand14
Hope you have a fantastic day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Timwis (14/6/22)

Happy Birthday!

@Armand14

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Grand Guru (15/6/22)

No birthdays today. Have a blessed day fellow vapers!

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/6/22)



Reactions: Like 10


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (15/6/22)

Happy No-Birthday! Have an awesome day everyone!!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (15/6/22)

Good morning, wishing everyone an awesome day ahead

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## THE REAPER (15/6/22)

Have a great day everyone.

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## NOOB (15/6/22)

Morning all, hope everyone has a fantastic day.

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 2


----------



## Stranger (15/6/22)

@nobirthdaytoday

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 7 | Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (15/6/22)

Have a fantastic evening

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (16/6/22)

Happy birthday @Vape Projects and many happy returns!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/6/22)

Happy Birthday
@Vape Projects 

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## vicTor (16/6/22)

happy birthday

@Vape Projects

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (16/6/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@Vape Projects 
May you have an amazing day ahead , take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## AKS (16/6/22)

Happy birthday to you @Vape Projects 
Have a wonderful day.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (16/6/22)

Happy birthday @Vape Projects

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ARYANTO (16/6/22)

Happy birthday 
@Vape Projects
Happy ''loaf'' day the rest of you .

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## THE REAPER (16/6/22)

Happy Birthday 
@Vape Projects 
Have a awesome day everyone.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ddk1979 (16/6/22)

@Vape Projects

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Mzr (16/6/22)

Happy birthday to you
@Vape Projects 
May you have an awesome day celebrating and a youthful one too

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Vape Projects (16/6/22)

Thanks everyone really appreciate it 
Have a great weekend

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## Timwis (16/6/22)

Happy Birthday !

@Vape Projects

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Grand Guru (17/6/22)

No birthdays today. It’s Friday!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Timwis (17/6/22)

TFI Friday everyone!

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (17/6/22)



Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/6/22)



Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (17/6/22)

Happy Birthday for yesterday @Vape Projects !! Hope it was an awesome day!!!


Have a great day everyone!!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (17/6/22)

Happy friday everyone, have an awesome day ahead take care and be safe out there

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (18/6/22)

Happy birthday @drew and @Ghanim and many happy returns!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Timwis (18/6/22)

Happy Birthday!

@drew 
@Ghanim

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Mzr (18/6/22)

Happy birthday to you
@Ghanim 
@drew 
Wishing you both a awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## SAVaper (18/6/22)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@drew
@Ghanim


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/6/22)

Happy Birthday
@drew 
@Ghanim 



May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (18/6/22)

Happy Birthday!!!

@drew
@Ghanim

Have an awesome day!!+

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (18/6/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@drew 
@Ghanim
May you guys have an amazing day ahead, take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## vicTor (18/6/22)

happy birthday

@Ghanim 
@drew

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## AKS (18/6/22)

Happy birthday to you @Ghanim & @drew
Have a fantastic weekend.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ARYANTO (18/6/22)

Happy Birthday to...

@drew 
@Ghanim

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## THE REAPER (18/6/22)

Happy Birthday 
@drew 
@Ghanim 
Have a great day everyone.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ddk1979 (18/6/22)

@drew 
@Ghanim

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (18/6/22)

Happy birthday @drew and @Ghanim

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Grand Guru (19/6/22)

Happy birthday @Grimmreaper87 and many happy returns!

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (19/6/22)

Happy Birthday!!!

@Grimmreaper87 

Have an Epic day!!!

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (19/6/22)

Happy Birthday @Grimmreaper87

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (19/6/22)

to all the dads AND ...Happy Birthday
@Grimmreaper87

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/6/22)

Happy Birthday
@Grimmreaper87 

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (19/6/22)

Happy Birthday !

@Grimmreaper87

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (19/6/22)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to 
@Grimmreaper87

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (19/6/22)

happy birthday

@Grimmreaper87

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (19/6/22)

@Vape Projects

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Resistance (19/6/22)

@drew @Ghanim

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Resistance (19/6/22)

@Grimmreaper87

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (19/6/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@Grimmreaper87 
May you have an awesome day ahead , take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## AKS (19/6/22)

Happy birthday to you @Grimmreaper87 
Have a most wonderful day.

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mzr (19/6/22)

Happy birthday to you @Grimmreaper87 may you have an awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## THE REAPER (19/6/22)

Happy Birthday
@Grimmreaper87 
Have a great day everyone. 

Happy Father's day to all the dads out there hope you all get spoiled rotten today.

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (19/6/22)

@Grimmreaper87

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grimmreaper87 (19/6/22)

Thanks everyone for the birthday wishes was a fantastic day!!! 

Happy fathers day to all great dad's on this fantastic forum

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## Grand Guru (20/6/22)

Happy birthday @RenaldoRheeder and best wishes for the year ahead!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Mzr (20/6/22)

Happy birthday to you @RenaldoRheeder , wishing you a awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Timwis (20/6/22)

Happy Birthday!

@RenaldoRheeder

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (20/6/22)

Happy Birthday!!!

@RenaldoRheeder 

Have an awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## AKS (20/6/22)

Happy birthday to you @RenaldoRheeder 
Have a great day and a wonderful week.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ARYANTO (20/6/22)

Happy Birthday 
@RenaldoRheeder 
and happy Monday to the rest of you .

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/6/22)

Happy Birthday
@RenaldoRheeder 

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## THE REAPER (20/6/22)

Happy Birthday 
@RenaldoRheeder 
Have a great day everyone.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## vicTor (20/6/22)

happy birthday

@RenaldoRheeder

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (20/6/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@RenaldoRheeder 
May you have an awesome day ahead , take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Hooked (20/6/22)

Happy Birthday @RenaldoRheeder! Have a great day and a great year ahead!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## NOOB (20/6/22)

Morning all and happy birthday
@RenaldoRheeder
Hope you have a great day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (20/6/22)

Happy birthday @RenaldoRheeder

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Stranger (20/6/22)

Many happy returns all the weekend birthdays

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Stranger (20/6/22)

@RenaldoRheeder

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## ddk1979 (20/6/22)

@RenaldoRheeder

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## SAVaper (20/6/22)

Happy birthday @RenaldoRheeder

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Resistance (20/6/22)

@RenaldoRheeder 


Have a good one!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Grand Guru (21/6/22)

Happy birthday @incredible_hullk and many happy returns!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (21/6/22)

happy birthday

@incredible_hullk

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/6/22)

Happy Birthday
@incredible_hullk



May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (21/6/22)

Happy birthday @incredible_hullk

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (21/6/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@incredible_hullk 
May you have an awesome day ahead,take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## AKS (21/6/22)

Happy birthday to you @incredible_hullk 
Have a fantastic day.

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (21/6/22)

@incredible_hullk

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (21/6/22)

Happy Birthday!

@incredible_hullk

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## THE REAPER (21/6/22)

Happy Birthday
@incredible_hullk 
Have a great day everyone.

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (21/6/22)

Happy Birthday Bruce Banner.... I mean @incredible_hullk !!!!

Have an awesome day!!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mzr (21/6/22)

Happy birthday to you @incredible_hullk wishing you an awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (21/6/22)

@incredible_hullk

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (21/6/22)

Happy birthday 
@incredible_hullk
hope Tony baked you a cake ?

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (21/6/22)

@incredible_hullk

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (21/6/22)

Thank you everyone for the wishes today

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## Grand Guru (22/6/22)

Happy birthday @Dobie and many happy returns!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## vicTor (22/6/22)

happy birthday

@Dobie

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## THE REAPER (22/6/22)

Happy Birthday 
@Dobie 
Have a great day everyone.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/6/22)

Happy Birthday
@Dobie 

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (22/6/22)

Happy Birthday!!!

@Dobie 

Have an awesome day!!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (22/6/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@Dobie 
May you have an awesome day ahead , take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## AKS (22/6/22)

Happy birthday to you @Dobie 
Have a fantastic day.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## WV2021 (22/6/22)

Good Morning All,
Hope all are safe and well?
Happy birthday to
@Dobie 
May you have a blessed day.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ARYANTO (22/6/22)

Happy Birthday to...

@Dobie

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Mzr (22/6/22)

Happy birthday to you @Dobie may you have an awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Stranger (22/6/22)

@Dobie

many happy returns

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## NOOB (22/6/22)

Good morning all and happy birthday
@Dobie
Hope you have a fabulous day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ddk1979 (22/6/22)

@Dobie

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (22/6/22)

Happy Birthday @Dobie

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Timwis (22/6/22)

Happy Birthday!

@Dobie

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Resistance (22/6/22)

@Dobie

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Grand Guru (23/6/22)

No birthdays today. Happy vaping everyone!

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (23/6/22)

Good morning everyone 
I hope everyone is doing great , take care have an amazing day ahead and don’t forget … the weekends almost here

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (23/6/22)

Happy almost-Friday everybody!!

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/6/22)



Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## THE REAPER (23/6/22)

Have a awesome day everyone. 
Keep it cloudy with flavour.

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (23/6/22)



Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## NOOB (23/6/22)

Morning all. Have a fantastic day and stay awesome!

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## WV2021 (23/6/22)

Good Morning All,
Have an great day.
Keep on letting the flavour flowing.
Keep those clouds coming guys.

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mzr (23/6/22)

Morning and wishing all an awesome day.

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (23/6/22)

@nobirthdaystoday

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ARYANTO (23/6/22)

Ladies and gentleman , this report is from our Johannesburg news desk ...
''STAY IN BED , fake illness , procrastinate , whatever , stay in bed , drink Milo , polar-bears are prowling the streets today.Think one just passed by my house...


vape on and stay warm.''

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (23/6/22)

This one just passed my house, I am going out

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (23/6/22)

Stranger said:


> This one just passed my house, I am going out
> 
> View attachment 258107


But , will you be able to catch it is another question , hear they are quite ferocious at that age and fast as well ?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 7


----------



## Grand Guru (24/6/22)

Happy birthday @AZAM-ZN @Andre Botha and @BansheeZA . Enjoy your special day!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Timwis (24/6/22)

Happy Birthday!

@AZAM-ZN 
@Andre Botha 
@BansheeZA

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/6/22)

Happy Birthday
@AZAM-ZN 
@Andre Botha 
@BansheeZA 


May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## AKS (24/6/22)

Happy birthday to you 
@AZAM-ZN 
@Andre Botha 
@BansheeZA
Have a fantastic day / weekend.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (24/6/22)

Happy Birthday

@AZAM-ZN
@Andre Botha
@BansheeZA

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## vicTor (24/6/22)

happy birthday

@AZAM-ZN 
@Andre Botha 
@BansheeZA

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (24/6/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@AZAM-ZN 
@Andre Botha 
@BansheeZA
May you guys have an awesome day ahead, take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## ARYANTO (24/6/22)

Happy Birthday

@AZAM-ZN
@Andre Botha
@BansheeZA

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (24/6/22)

Happy Birthday to today's Triplets!!!

@AZAM-ZN
@Andre Botha
@BansheeZA

Hope you all have an awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## THE REAPER (24/6/22)

Happy Birthday
@AZAM-ZN 
@Andre Botha 
@BansheeZA 
Have a great day everyone.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Stranger (24/6/22)

@AZAM-ZN 
@Andre Botha 
@BansheeZA

Many happy returns Friday birthday peeps

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Mzr (24/6/22)

Happy birthday to you
@AZAM-ZN 
@Andre Botha 
@BansheeZA

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## NOOB (24/6/22)

Morning all and happy birthday
@AZAM-ZN 
@Andre Botha 
@BansheeZA 
Hope you guys have a fantastic day. For the rest of us... Stay warm!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## WV2021 (24/6/22)

Good Morning Vaping Family.
Hope all are well and keeping warm?
Happy Birthday to
@AZAM-ZN 
@Andre Botha 
@BansheeZA 
May you guys have an blessed day.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ddk1979 (24/6/22)

@AZAM-ZN 
@Andre Botha 
@BansheeZA

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Resistance (24/6/22)

@AZAM-ZN
@Andre Botha
@BansheeZA

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Grand Guru (25/6/22)

Happy birthday @M.Adhir and @Iceman@11 and many happy returns!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Mzr (25/6/22)

Happy birthday to you @M.Adhir and @Iceman@11 may you have a great day celebrating

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Timwis (25/6/22)

Happy Birthday!

@M.Adhir 
@Iceman@11

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Resistance (25/6/22)

@Iceman@11 
@M.Adhir 
Have a joyous birthday bro.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/6/22)

Happy Birthday
@M.Adhir 
@Iceman@11 

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (25/6/22)

A very happy birthday 
@M.Adhir 
@Iceman@11
May you guys have an amazing day ahead, take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Hooked (25/6/22)

Happy Birthday!!  

@M.Adhir
@Iceman@11

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## AKS (25/6/22)

Happy birthday and happy weekend to you 
@M.Adhir @ @Iceman@11

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ARYANTO (25/6/22)

Happy Birthday...

@M.Adhir -have a good one !
@Iceman@11 -you must have a great bay because... it is icy outside!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## vicTor (25/6/22)

happy birthday

@Iceman@11 
@M.Adhir

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## SAVaper (25/6/22)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to 
@M.Adhir 
@Iceman@11

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ddk1979 (25/6/22)

@M.Adhir 
@Iceman@11

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (25/6/22)

Happy birthday @M.Adhir and @Iceman@11

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (25/6/22)

Happy Birthday!!!!

@Iceman@11
@M.Adhir

Hope you have an awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## THE REAPER (25/6/22)

Happy Birthday 
@M.Adhir 
@Iceman@11 
Have a great day everyone.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Grand Guru (26/6/22)

Happy birthday @BeaLea , @Oupa and many happy returns!

Special birthday wishes to the one and only, the muffin man @DarthBranMuffin . I hope you have a fantastic day and best wishes for the year ahead!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (26/6/22)

Happy Birthday!

@BeaLea 
@Oupa

And special wishes to @DarthBranMuffin

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (26/6/22)

Happy Birthday @BeaLea and @Oupa

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (26/6/22)

Special wishes to @DarthBranMuffin

Reactions: Like 10 | Funny 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/6/22)

Happy Birthday
@BeaLea 
@Oupa 

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/6/22)

A special birthday wish for one of the regulars gang in the birthday thread @DarthBranMuffin may you have a super awesome day mate!
Cheers

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (26/6/22)

Happy birthday dude! @DarthBranMuffin

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (26/6/22)

Happy Birthday @DarthBranMuffin! Hope you have an awesome day and all the best for the year ahead.

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (26/6/22)

Happy Birthday!

@BeaLea
@Oupa

Have an awesome super epic day!!! 

Thanks everybody for the birthday wishes!!! You are all legends!!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 3


----------



## THE REAPER (26/6/22)

A very special Happy Birthday to @DarthBranMuffin hope you have a super day with loads of muffins.

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## THE REAPER (26/6/22)

Happy Birthday 
@BeaLea 
@Oupa 
Have a great day everyone.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## SAVaper (26/6/22)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to 
@BeaLea 
@Oupa 

Special birthday wishes to @DarthBranMuffin

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (26/6/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@BeaLea 
@Oupa 
May you guys have an awesome day ahead , take care enjoy

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ARYANTO (26/6/22)

Special Happy Birthday to @DarthBranMuffin - longtime member and regular - enjoy!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (26/6/22)

A very happy birthday 
@DarthBranMuffin 
May you have an absolutely epic day , take care enjoy and many happy returns with tons of muffins

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (26/6/22)

happy birthday

@DarthBranMuffin 
@BeaLea 
@Oupa

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (26/6/22)

Happy birthday to 
@BeaLea - keen vaping lady
@Oupa - master mixer , hope to see you @VC 22 !!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## AKS (26/6/22)

Happy birthday to you 
@BeaLea & @Oupa ,have a wonderful day.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## AKS (26/6/22)

Happy happy birthday to you @DarthBranMuffin 
Have a most excellent day.

Reactions: Like 11 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (26/6/22)

@BeaLea 
@Oupa 

Special birthday wishes to @DarthBranMuffin

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (26/6/22)

@BeaLea 
@Oupa

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Resistance (26/6/22)

@DarthBranMuffin 


Have the best birthday ever!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mzr (26/6/22)

Happy birthday to you
@Oupa
@BeaLea 
@DarthBranMuffin special wishes sir have a lekker one

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (27/6/22)

Happy birthday @YogiBear74 and best wishes for the year ahead

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/6/22)

Happy Birthday
@YogiBear74 

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Timwis (27/6/22)

Happy Birthday!

@YogiBear74

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## SAVaper (27/6/22)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to 
@YogiBear74

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (27/6/22)

Happy birthday @YogiBear74

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## AKS (27/6/22)

Happy birthday to you @YogiBear74 
Have a great week.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (27/6/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@YogiBear74 
May you have an amazing day ahead , take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## vicTor (27/6/22)

happy birthday

@YogiBear74

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## THE REAPER (27/6/22)

Happy Birthday 
@YogiBear74 
Have a great day everyone.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (27/6/22)

Happy Birthday!!!

@YogiBear74 

Hope it is an awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## NOOB (27/6/22)

Good morning all and a happy birthday 
@YogiBear74
Hope you have a fantastic day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## ARYANTO (27/6/22)

Happy Birthday...

@YogiBear74

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Mzr (27/6/22)

Happy birthday to you @YogiBear74 wishing you an awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Stranger (27/6/22)

@Oupa
@BeaLea 
@DarthBranMuffin

Many happy returns, sorry for the belated.

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (27/6/22)

@YogiBear74

Many happy returns, smarter than the average bear.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ddk1979 (27/6/22)

@YogiBear74

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Grand Guru (28/6/22)

No birthdays today. Happy vaping everyone!

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (28/6/22)

Happy Tuesday!!!

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (28/6/22)

Good morning everyone 

I hope alls well

May we have a lekka day ahead , take care enjoy and be safe out there.

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 2


----------



## THE REAPER (28/6/22)

Have a super day everyone.

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (28/6/22)



Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/6/22)



Reactions: Like 9 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## NOOB (28/6/22)

Morning all. Hope everyone has a great day!

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 2


----------



## Grand Guru (29/6/22)

A very happy birthday to @Mzr @The vaper and @zadiac . May you all have an amazing day!

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (29/6/22)

Happy Birthday to @Mzr @The vaper and @zadiac .

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 2


----------



## Timwis (29/6/22)

Some Big Hitters Today!

Happy Birthday!

@Mzr 
@The vaper 
@zadiac

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 2


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (29/6/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@zadiac 
@The vaper 
May you guys have an awesome day ahead , take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 2


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (29/6/22)

A very happy birthday 
@Mzr 
May you have a fantabulous day ahead , take care enjoy and many happy returns … may your day be filled with lots of happiness and Vapor

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/6/22)

Happy Birthday
@Mzr 
@The vaper 
@zadiac 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 2


----------



## vicTor (29/6/22)

happy birthday

@zadiac 
@Mzr 
@The vaper

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 2


----------



## ARYANTO (29/6/22)

*Happy Birthday *to
@zadiac - Mr No Nonsense 
and to two of our regulars :
@Mzr 
@The vaper 
Have a great day and blessings for the year ahead

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 2


----------



## Hooked (29/6/22)

Happy Birthday and have a vapin' good day!   
@Mzr
@The vaper
@zadiac

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 2


----------



## WV2021 (29/6/22)

Good Morning Vaping Family.
I hope all are well and keeping safe?
May you all have an blessed day.
Happy birthday to:
@Mzr 
@The vaper 
@zadiac 
May you have an blessed and awesome day.

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 2


----------



## AKS (29/6/22)

Happy birthday to you @Mzr @The vaper
& @zadiac
Have a fantastic day.

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 2


----------



## NOOB (29/6/22)

Good morning all and happy birthday
@Mzr 
@The vaper 
@zadiac 
Hope everyone has a great day!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (29/6/22)

Happy Birthday to today's 3 *Legends*!!!

@Mzr 
@The vaper
@zadiac

Hope you all have an awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 2


----------



## Stranger (29/6/22)

Good morning @zadiac 

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Stranger (29/6/22)

@Mzr 
@The vaper

Many happy returns.

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 2


----------



## Mzr (29/6/22)

Happy birthday to @zadiac and @The vaper 
@Mzr hey that's me 
Wishing you guys an awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (29/6/22)

@Mzr
@The vaper
@zadiac

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 2


----------



## Resistance (29/6/22)

@YogiBear74

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Resistance (29/6/22)

@Mzr
@The vaper
@zadiac
To all you guys have an epic day

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 2


----------



## THE REAPER (29/6/22)

Happy Birthday 
@zadiac 
@Mzr 
@The vaper 
Hope everyone had a great day.

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 2


----------



## zadiac (29/6/22)

Thank you very much everyone. Only saw this now. Was at work the whole day and no power at work the whole day as well, but I did have some cake, so not too bad...lol
I'm not much of a birthday person. Just another day for me. I've always been like that, even as a child. Guess I'm weird...lol

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## Grand Guru (30/6/22)

Happy Birthday @Mujahid Padayachy and @herb1 . I hope you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/6/22)

Happy Birthday
@Mujahid Padayachy 
@herb1 

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (30/6/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@Mujahid Padayachy 
@herb1
May you guys have an awesome day ahead , take care enjoy and many happy returns of the day

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## THE REAPER (30/6/22)

Happy Birthday 
@Mujahid Padayachy 
@herb1 
Have a great day everyone.

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (30/6/22)

happy birthday

@Mujahid Padayachy 
@herb1

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (30/6/22)

@Mujahid Padayachy
@herb1


Have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (30/6/22)

Happy Birthday to today's twins!!!!!!!

@Mujahid Padayachy
@herb1

Hope you have an awesome day today!!!

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (30/6/22)

Happy Birthday!

@Mujahid Padayachy 
@herb1

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (30/6/22)

Happy Birthday to youuuu , Happy Birthday to youuuu
@Mujahid Padayachy 
@herb1
ENJOY and wishing you 2 all of the best.

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## AKS (30/6/22)

Special happy birthday wishes to you @Mujahid Padayachy and happy happy to you @herb1 
Have a wonderful day.

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (30/6/22)

Happy Birthday 

@Mujahid Padayachy
@herb1

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (30/6/22)

@Mujahid Padayachy 
@herb1

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (30/6/22)

@Mujahid Padayachy 
@herb1

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## NOOB (30/6/22)

Morning all. Happy birthday 
@Mujahid Padayachy 
@herb1 
Hope you guys have a fantastic day!

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mujahid Padayachy (30/6/22)

Thank you everyone, it is much appreciated. Happy Birthday @herb1 !!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## Mzr (30/6/22)

Happy birthday to you 
@Mujahid Padayachy hope you have a lekker day bru
@herb1 
Wishing both of you an awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (1/7/22)

Happy birthday @jamesvapes_sa and @KUDU and many happy returns!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Timwis (1/7/22)

Happy Birthday!

@jamesvapes_sa 
@KUDU

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Mzr (1/7/22)

Happy birthday to you @jamesvapes_sa and @KUDU wishing you both an awesome day into the weekend of celebrating

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/7/22)

Happy Birthday
@jamesvapes_sa 
@KUDU 

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## THE REAPER (1/7/22)

Happy Birthday 
@jamesvapes_sa 
@KUDU 
Have a awesome Friday everyone.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## vicTor (1/7/22)

happy birthday

@jamesvapes_sa 
@KUDU

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (1/7/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@jamesvapes_sa 
@KUDU
May you guys have an awesome day ahead , take care enjoy and many happy returns of the day

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## WV2021 (1/7/22)

Good Morning Vaping Family hope you have an awesome day and weekend.
Happy Birthday to
@jamesvapes_sa 
@KUDU 
May you have an blessed day.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (1/7/22)

Happy Birthday!!!!!

@jamesvapes_sa
@KUDU

Hope you have a spectacular day!!!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## AKS (1/7/22)

Happy birthday to you 
@jamesvapes_sa & @KUDU
Have an excellent day and weekend ahead.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ARYANTO (1/7/22)

Happy Birthday !

@jamesvapes_sa 
@KUDU

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ddk1979 (1/7/22)

@jamesvapes_sa 
@KUDU

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Stranger (1/7/22)

@jamesvapes_sa 
@KUDU

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (1/7/22)

Happy birthday @jamesvapes_sa and @KUDU

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Grand Guru (2/7/22)

Happy birthday @Westcoastwayne and many happy returns!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ARYANTO (2/7/22)

Happy birthday
@Westcoastwayne

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (2/7/22)

Happy birthday @Westcoastwayne

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/7/22)

Happy Birthday
@Westcoastwayne 

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (2/7/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@Westcoastwayne 
May you have an amazing day ahead, take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## SAVaper (2/7/22)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to 
@Westcoastwayne

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## AKS (2/7/22)

Happy birthday to you @Westcoastwayne 
Have a great weekend.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Mzr (2/7/22)

Happy birthday to you @Westcoastwayne have an awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## THE REAPER (2/7/22)

Happy Birthday 
@Westcoastwayne 
Have a great day everyone.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ddk1979 (2/7/22)

@Westcoastwayne

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Timwis (2/7/22)

Happy Birthday!

@Westcoastwayne

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (2/7/22)

Happy Birthday!!

@Westcoastwayne 

Hope it was an awesome day!!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Grand Guru (3/7/22)

Happy birthday @Tolla . Enjoy your special day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Mzr (3/7/22)

Happy birthday to you @Tolla wishing you an awesome day of celebration ahead

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Resistance (3/7/22)

@jamesvapes_sa 
@KUDU

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Resistance (3/7/22)

@Westcoastwayne

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Resistance (3/7/22)

@Tolla

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Timwis (3/7/22)

Happy Birthday!

@Tolla

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/7/22)

Happy Birthday
@Tolla 

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## AKS (3/7/22)

Happy birthday to you @Tolla 
Have a wonderful day.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (3/7/22)

Happy Birthday!

@Tolla 

Have an epic day!!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (3/7/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@Tolla 
May you have an amazing day ahead, take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (3/7/22)

Happy birthday, @Tolla .

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## THE REAPER (3/7/22)

Happy Birthday 
@Tolla 
Have a great day everyone.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ARYANTO (3/7/22)

Happy Birthday !

@Tolla

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## vicTor (3/7/22)

belated happy birthday @Westcoastwayne

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## vicTor (3/7/22)

happy birthday

@Tolla

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## SAVaper (3/7/22)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to 
@Tolla

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ddk1979 (3/7/22)

@Tolla

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Grand Guru (4/7/22)

Happy birthday @Pratz . I hope you have an amazing day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Timwis (4/7/22)

Happy Birthday!

@Pratz

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/7/22)

Happy Birthday
@Pratz 

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## THE REAPER (4/7/22)

Happy Birthday 
@Pratz 
Have a great day everyone.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## vicTor (4/7/22)

happy birthday

@Pratz

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (4/7/22)

Happy Birthday! 

@Pratz 

Have an awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## WV2021 (4/7/22)

Good Morning All.
Hope everyone had an awesome weekend?
Happy birthday to 
@Pratz 
May you have an great day.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## AKS (4/7/22)

Happy birthday to you @Pratz 
Have a great day.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (4/7/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@Pratz 
May you have an awesome day ahead , take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## NOOB (4/7/22)

Morning all,

Happy belated birthday
@jamesvapes_sa
@KUDU
@Westcoastwayne and
@Tolla

Hope you guys had a fantastic weekend.

Happy birthday
@Pratz 

Hope you have a great day.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Mzr (4/7/22)

Happy birthday to you @Pratz may you have an awesome day of celebration and many more

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (4/7/22)

Happy birthday, @Pratz .

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Stranger (4/7/22)

Many happy returns for all the weekend birthdays

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Stranger (4/7/22)

@Pratz .

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## ddk1979 (4/7/22)

@Pratz

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Resistance (4/7/22)

@Pratz

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Grand Guru (5/7/22)

No birthdays today. Happy vaping everyone!

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 3 | Thanks 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/7/22)



Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (5/7/22)

Happy Tuesday!!!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (5/7/22)



Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (5/7/22)

Good morning everyone, I hope everyone is doing great … have an awesome day ahead take care and be safe out there

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## WV2021 (5/7/22)

Good Morning Vaping Family.
Hope all are well and safe and keeping those clouds going?
Have an great day all.

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (5/7/22)

@Pratz . Happy belated

Many happy returns , happy Tuesday to the rest of you 
.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## NOOB (5/7/22)

Morning all. Hope everyone has a fantastic day!

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 2


----------



## Resistance (5/7/22)

Have a super day all.

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (5/7/22)

@nobirthdaytoday

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Grand Guru (6/7/22)

Happy birthday @Conrad and @R87 and many happy returns!

Special birthday wishes to @ivc_mixer . Thank you for your contributions to the forum and for your generosity towards the community.I hope you have an amazing day and a blessed year ahead!

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/7/22)

Happy Birthday
@ivc_mixer 
@Conrad 
@R87 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (6/7/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@ivc_mixer 
@Conrad 
@R87
May you guys have an amazing day ahead , take care enjoy and many happy returns of the day

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (6/7/22)

Happy Birthday!

@Conrad 
@R87
@ivc_mixer

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (6/7/22)

Happy Birthday!!!

@ivc_mixer
@Conrad
@R87

Have an epic day!!!

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (6/7/22)

happy birthday

@ivc_mixer 
@Conrad 
@R87

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (6/7/22)

@ivc_mixer



@Conrad 
@R87

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (6/7/22)

Happy birthday @Conrad and @R87

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (6/7/22)

Special birthday wishes to @ivc_mixer .

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## AKS (6/7/22)

A very happy birthday to you 
@ivc_mixer , @Conrad & @R87
Have a fantastic day celebrating.

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## WV2021 (6/7/22)

Good Morning all.
Hope all are well and safe still.
Happy Birthday to 
@Conrad 
@R87 
@ivc_mixer - thank you for always trying to help with juice and so on.
May you guys have an great day.

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## NOOB (6/7/22)

Morning all!
Happy birthday 
@ivc_mixer 
@Conrad 
@R87
Hope you guys have a fantastic day!

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (6/7/22)

Happy birthday to @Conrad and @R87  

And special birthday wishes to @ivc_mixer! Have a super day and all the best for the year ahead!

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mzr (6/7/22)

Morning all and happy birthday to
@Conrad 
@R87 
And to the special brewer @ivc_mixer 
Wishing you all an awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## THE REAPER (6/7/22)

Happy Birthday
Special wishes @ivc_mixer have a great day. 
@Conrad
@R87
Have a great day everyone.

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (6/7/22)

@Conrad 
@R87

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Stranger (6/7/22)

@ivc_mixer 

and a very special many happy returns to you Sir

Your acts of kindness and you just being an all round good bloke, make you very special.

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (6/7/22)

Special wishes @ivc_mixer 

@Conrad
@R87

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (6/7/22)

Happy Birthday to 
@Conrad 
@R87 
@ivc_mixer - thank you for being the boffin behind my Zoo Cookies juice

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (7/7/22)

Happy birthday to @Huffapuff @Halfdaft Customs and @Miks786 . Enjoy your special day!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## SAVaper (7/7/22)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Huffapuff
@Halfdaft Customs
@Miks786


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Resistance (7/7/22)

@Huffapuff
@Halfdaft Customs
@Miks786

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/7/22)

Happy Birthday
@Huffapuff 
@Halfdaft Customs 
@Miks786 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## vicTor (7/7/22)

happy birthday

@Halfdaft Customs 
@Miks786 
@Huffapuff

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (7/7/22)

Happy Birthday!!!

@Huffapuff
@Halfdaft Customs
@Miks786

Have a spectacular day!!!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## THE REAPER (7/7/22)

Happy Birthday
@Miks786 
@Halfdaft Customs 
@Huffapuff 
Have a awesome day everyone.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## WV2021 (7/7/22)

Good Morning Vaping Family.
Hope all are keeping those clouds coming?
Happy Birthday to
@Miks786 
@Huffapuff 
@Halfdaft Customs 
May you guys have an awesome day.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (7/7/22)

Happy Birthday


@Miks786
@Halfdaft Customs
@Huffapuff

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Timwis (7/7/22)

Happy Birthday!

@Huffapuff 
@Halfdaft Customs 
@Miks786

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## NOOB (7/7/22)

Morning all and a very happy birthday to 
@Huffapuff
@Halfdaft Customs
@Miks786
Hope you guys have a wonderful day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Mzr (7/7/22)

Happy birthday to you
@Huffapuff 
@Halfdaft Customs 
@Miks786 
Wishing you all an awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## AKS (7/7/22)

Happy birthday to you 
@Huffapuff @Halfdaft Customs & @Miks786
Have an excellent day.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Stranger (7/7/22)

@Huffapuff
@Halfdaft Customs
@Miks786

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ARYANTO (7/7/22)

Happy birthday to
@Halfdaft Customs
@Miks786
@Huffapuff

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## ARYANTO (7/7/22)

Ringo Starr is a British musician, actor, director, writer, and artist best known as the drummer of The Beatles who also coined the title 'A Hard day's Night' for The Beatles' first movie. He was born Richard Starkey on July 7, 1940


Happy 82nd Ringo.

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (7/7/22)

Many thanks to everyone for the wishes yesterday, truly appreciated

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 14


----------



## ddk1979 (7/7/22)

@Huffapuff
@Halfdaft Customs
@Miks786

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (7/7/22)

Good day and a happy birthday 
@Huffapuff
@Halfdaft Customs
@Miks786 
Hope you guys had an awesome day and may you have an epic afternoon

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Grand Guru (8/7/22)

No birthdays today. Happy vaping everyone!

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/7/22)



Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (8/7/22)

Happy Friday!!!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## THE REAPER (8/7/22)

Have a great day everyone it's Friday smile and vape.

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 2


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (8/7/22)

Good morning everyone, I trust you guys are all good and well … have a fantastic Friday, take care and be safe out there … the weekend is a few hours away

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 2


----------



## WV2021 (8/7/22)

Good Morning All.
Hope everyone is keeping safe.
The weekend is upon us keep safe travel safe and enjoy the weekend all.
Keep those clouds flowing.

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 3


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (8/7/22)



Reactions: Like 11


----------



## NOOB (8/7/22)

Morning all. Happy Friday and I hope everyone has a fantastic day.

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (8/7/22)

Have a fab Friday, the weekend is a upon us

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mzr (8/7/22)

Have a great day guys and gals be safe it's the weekend

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (8/7/22)

@nobirthdaystoday

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Grand Guru (9/7/22)

Happy birthday @Etiennem2998 and many happy returns!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Timwis (9/7/22)

Happy Birthday!

@Etiennem2998

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## AKS (9/7/22)

Happy birthday to you @Etiennem2998 
Have a great weekend.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/7/22)

Happy Birthday
@Etiennem2998 

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (9/7/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@Etiennem2998 
May you have an awesome day ahead , take care enjoy and many happy returns of the day

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## SAVaper (9/7/22)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Etiennem2998


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## THE REAPER (9/7/22)

Happy Birthday 
@Etiennem2998 
Have a great day everyone.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (9/7/22)

Happy Birthday!!!

@Etiennem2998 

Have an epic day!!!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## ARYANTO (9/7/22)



Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (9/7/22)

Happy Birthday @Etiennem2998

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## vicTor (9/7/22)

happy birthday

@Etiennem2998

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Mzr (9/7/22)

Happy birthday to you @Etiennem2998 wishing you an awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ddk1979 (9/7/22)

@Etiennem2998

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Grand Guru (10/7/22)

Happy birthday @@cliff @Kokiileo558 @Mauritz55 and @Richardrpg . I hope you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 2


----------



## Timwis (10/7/22)

Happy Birthday!

@@cliff 
@Kokiileo558 
@Mauritz55 
@Richardrpg

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/7/22)

Happy Birthday
@@cliff
@Kokiileo558
@Mauritz55
@Richardrpg




May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 3


----------



## SAVaper (10/7/22)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@@cliff
@Kokiileo558
@Mauritz55
@Richardrpg


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 2


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (10/7/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@@cliff 
@Kokiileo558 
@Mauritz55 
@Richardrpg
May you guys have an awesome day ahead , take care enjoy and many happy returns of the day

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 2


----------



## AKS (10/7/22)

A very happy birthday to you @Mauritz55 
@@cliff @Kokiileo558 & @Richardrpg
Have a wonderful day.

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (10/7/22)

Happy Birthday!!!

@@cliff
@Kokiileo558
@Mauritz55
@Richardrpg

Have an awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 2


----------



## vicTor (10/7/22)

happy birthday

@Mauritz55 
@@cliff
@Kokiileo558 
@Richardrpg

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 2


----------



## ARYANTO (10/7/22)

Happy birthday
@Mauritz55 
@@cliff
@Kokiileo558 
@Richardrpg

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (10/7/22)

@Etiennem2998

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Resistance (10/7/22)

@Mauritz55
@@cliff
@Kokiileo558
@Richardrpg

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 2


----------



## THE REAPER (10/7/22)

Happy Birthday!!!

@@cliff
@Kokiileo558
@Mauritz55
@Richardrpg
Have a great day everyone.

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 2


----------



## ddk1979 (10/7/22)

@@cliff
@Kokiileo558
@Mauritz55
@Richardrpg

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (10/7/22)

Happy Birthday @@cliff @Kokiileo558 @Mauritz55 and @Richardrpg . I

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 2


----------



## Mzr (10/7/22)

Happy birthday to you
@@cliff
@Kokiileo558 
@Mauritz55 Mr purge  
@Richardrpg 
Wishing you all an awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 2


----------



## Grand Guru (11/7/22)

Happy birthday @Cloud Beast King @Draconis7727 @Jimbo . Enjoy your special day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Mauritz55 (11/7/22)

Thank you all for the wishes

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 8


----------



## Timwis (11/7/22)

Happy Birthday!

@Cloud Beast King 
@Draconis7727 
@Jimbo

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/7/22)

Happy Birthday
@Cloud Beast King
@Draconis7727
@Jimbo



May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (11/7/22)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Cloud Beast King
@Draconis7727
@Jimbo


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (11/7/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@Cloud Beast King 
@Draconis7727 
@Jimbo
May you guys have an awesome day ahead , take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## vicTor (11/7/22)

happy birthday

@Cloud Beast King 
@Jimbo 
@Draconis7727

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## WV2021 (11/7/22)

Good Moring Vaping Family hope all are well.And keeping safe
Happy Birthday to
@Cloud Beast King 
@Jimbo 
@Draconis7727 
May you guys have an awesome day

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## THE REAPER (11/7/22)

Happy Birthday 
@Cloud Beast King 
@Jimbo 
@Draconis7727 
Have a great day everyone.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (11/7/22)

Happy Birthday!!!

@Cloud Beast King
@Jimbo
@Draconis7727 

Have an Awesome Day!!!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (11/7/22)

Happy birthday @Cloud Beast King @Draconis7727 @Jimbo .

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## NOOB (11/7/22)

Morning all.
Happy belated birthday 
@Etiennem2998
@@cliff
@Kokiileo558
@Mauritz55
@Richardrpg
Hope you all had a fantastic weekend.

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## NOOB (11/7/22)

Happy birthday 
@Cloud Beast King 
@Draconis7727 
@Jimbo 
Hope you have a great day with plenty of spoils.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Mzr (11/7/22)

Happy birthday to you
@Cloud Beast King 
@Draconis7727 
@Jimbo 
Wishing you all an awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/7/22)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Happy Birthday @MrGSmokeFree
> 
> View attachment 257257


Thank you for my message mate @Puff the Magic Dragon !Sorry for the delay in thanking you! My sincere apologies for the inconveniece caused for me not thanking you I literally thanked everyone accept you.

Ummm we had a small get together on Saturday and I was giving @Puff the Magic Dragon crap because he did not wish me happy birthday! Long story short he did AS HE POINTED OUT and I missed it! Sorry mate I was an ASS, Cheers

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## Stranger (11/7/22)

Many happy returns for all the weekend birthdays

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Stranger (11/7/22)

@Cloud Beast King 
@Jimbo 
@Draconis7727

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## AKS (11/7/22)

Happy birthday to you 
@Cloud Beast King 
@Jimbo 
@Draconis7727
Have a great day and a strong week ahead.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Resistance (11/7/22)

@Cloud Beast King
@Jimbo
@Draconis7727

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ddk1979 (11/7/22)

@Cloud Beast King
@Jimbo
@Draconis7727

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ARYANTO (11/7/22)

Happy birthday to...
@Cloud Beast King 
@Draconis7727 
@Jimbo

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Grand Guru (12/7/22)

Happy birthday @tetrasect and many happy returns!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (12/7/22)

Happy Birthday!!!

@tetrasect 

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## THE REAPER (12/7/22)

Happy Birthday 
@tetrasect 
Have a great day everyone.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (12/7/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@tetrasect 
May you have an awesome day ahead , take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## SAVaper (12/7/22)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@tetrasect


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## vicTor (12/7/22)

happy birthday

@tetrasect

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/7/22)

Happy Birthday
@tetrasect 

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ARYANTO (12/7/22)

Happy Birthday 
@tetrasect

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Resistance (12/7/22)

@tetrasect

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Mzr (12/7/22)

Happy birthday to you @tetrasect may you have an awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Timwis (12/7/22)

Happy Birthday!

@tetrasect

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Stranger (12/7/22)

@tetrasect

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## ddk1979 (12/7/22)

@tetrasect

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## NOOB (12/7/22)

Afternoon all.

Happy birthday 
@tetrasect 
Hope you've had a fantastic day thus far!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Grand Guru (13/7/22)

Happy birthday @Martin_tu . I hope you have an amazing day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Timwis (13/7/22)

Happy Birthday!

@Martin_tu

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/7/22)

Happy Birthday
@Martin_tu 

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (13/7/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@Martin_tu 
May you have an awesome day ahead, take care enjoy

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## SAVaper (13/7/22)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Martin_tu


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## vicTor (13/7/22)

happy birthday

@Martin_tu

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## THE REAPER (13/7/22)

Happy Birthday 
@Martin_tu 
Have a awesome day everyone.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (13/7/22)

Happy birthday,

@Martin_tu .

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Resistance (13/7/22)

@Martin_tu

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## NOOB (13/7/22)

Morning all. Happy birthday
@Martin_tu
Hope you have a fantastic day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Mzr (13/7/22)

Happy birthday to you @Martin_tu wishing you an awesome day ahead

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## WV2021 (13/7/22)

Good Moring My vaping Family.
Hope all are well and keeping safe?
Happy Birthday to
@Martin_tu 
May you have an awesome day.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ddk1979 (13/7/22)

@Martin_tu

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Stranger (13/7/22)

@Martin_tu

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## ARYANTO (13/7/22)

Happy birthday
@Martin_tu

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Grand Guru (14/7/22)

Happy birthday @Naeem and many happy returns!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Timwis (14/7/22)

Happy Birthday!

@Naeem

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/7/22)

Happy Birthday
@Naeem 

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## SAVaper (14/7/22)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Naeem


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## THE REAPER (14/7/22)

Happy Birthday 
@Naeem 
Have a awesome day everyone.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (14/7/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@Naeem 
May you have an awesome day ahead , take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## vicTor (14/7/22)

happy birthday

@Naeem

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## ARYANTO (14/7/22)

Happy Birthday 
@Naeem

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## NOOB (14/7/22)

Morning all. Happy birthday 
@Naeem
Hope you have a fantastic day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (14/7/22)

Happy birthday @Naeem

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (14/7/22)

@Naeem

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Stranger (14/7/22)

@Naeem

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Mzr (14/7/22)

Happy birthday to you @Naeem hope you have an awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ddk1979 (14/7/22)

@Naeem

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## WV2021 (14/7/22)

Good Morning Vaping Family.
Hope all are well and keeping safe.
Happy birthday to
@Naeem 
May you have an awesome day.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Grand Guru (15/7/22)

A very happy birthday @JurgensSt . Enjoy your special day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Timwis (15/7/22)

Happy Birthday!

@JurgensSt

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (15/7/22)

Good morning and a very special happy birthday 
@JurgensSt 
May you have an absolutely awesome day ahead , take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/7/22)

Happy Birthday
@JurgensSt 



May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 1


----------



## THE REAPER (15/7/22)

Happy Birthday
@JurgensSt 
Have a awesome Friday everyone.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## SAVaper (15/7/22)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@JurgensSt


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## WV2021 (15/7/22)

Good Morning Vaping Family.
Have an awesome Friday and weekend.
May you guys all keep safe.
Happy Birthday to
@JurgensSt 
May you have an blessed day.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ARYANTO (15/7/22)

A very happy birthday @JurgensSt -geniet jou dag meneer

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## vicTor (15/7/22)

happy birthday

@JurgensSt

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (15/7/22)

A very happy birthday @JurgensSt

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Mzr (15/7/22)

Happy birthday to you @JurgensSt wishing you an awesome day celebrating nd year ahead

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Stranger (15/7/22)

@JurgensSt

Many happy returns mate

another year, another cm on the beard

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## ddk1979 (15/7/22)

@JurgensSt

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## NOOB (15/7/22)

Morning all
Happy Birthday
@JurgensSt
Hope you have a fantastic day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Grand Guru (16/7/22)

Happy birthday @elvin119 @RoddieJ and @wmrigney and many happy returns!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Timwis (16/7/22)

Happy Birthday!

@elvin119 
@RoddieJ 
@wmrigney

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Mzr (16/7/22)

Happy birthday to you 
@elvin119 
@RoddieJ 
@wmrigney 
Wishing you all a awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (16/7/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@elvin119 
@RoddieJ 
@wmrigney
May you guys have an amazing day ahead , take care enjoy and many happy returns.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/7/22)

Happy Birthday
@elvin119 
@RoddieJ 
@wmrigney 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## SAVaper (16/7/22)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@elvin119
@RoddieJ
@wmrigney


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (16/7/22)

Happy Birthday

@elvin119
@RoddieJ
@wmrigney

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## ARYANTO (16/7/22)

Happy birthday to :
@elvin119 
@RoddieJ 
@wmrigney

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## vicTor (16/7/22)

happy birthday

@elvin119
@RoddieJ
@wmrigney

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## THE REAPER (16/7/22)

Happy Birthday 
@elvin119 
@RoddieJ 
@wmrigney 
Have a awesome day everyone.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## WV2021 (16/7/22)

Good Morning Vaping Family.
Hope all are enjoying there weekend.
Happy Birthday to
@elvin119 
@RoddieJ 
@wmrigney 
May you guys have an awesome day.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ddk1979 (16/7/22)

@elvin119 
@RoddieJ 
@wmrigney

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Stranger (16/7/22)

@elvin119 
@RoddieJ 
@wmrigney

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Grand Guru (17/7/22)

Happy birthday @tungsten. Enjoy your special day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## SAVaper (17/7/22)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@tungsten


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/7/22)

Happy Birthday
@tungsten 

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (17/7/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@tungsten 
May you have an awesome day ahead, take care enjoy

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (17/7/22)

Happy birthday @tungsten.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ARYANTO (17/7/22)

Happy birthday
@tungsten.
Have a happy day !

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Mzr (17/7/22)

Happy birthday to you @tungsten have an awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Stranger (17/7/22)

@tungsten

Many happy returns

W

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## vicTor (17/7/22)

happy birthday

@tungsten

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Resistance (17/7/22)

@JurgensSt 
Sorry I missed it.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Resistance (17/7/22)

@elvin119
@RoddieJ
@wmrigney

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Resistance (17/7/22)

@tungsten

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Timwis (17/7/22)

Happy Birthday!

@tungsten

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## THE REAPER (17/7/22)

Happy Birthday 
@tungsten 
Have a great day everyone.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ddk1979 (17/7/22)

@tungsten

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Grand Guru (18/7/22)

No birthdays today. Happy vaping everyone!

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/7/22)



Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (18/7/22)



Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (18/7/22)

Good morning Ecigssa family, I trust everyone is well and had a lekka weekend, may we have an epic start to the new week… take care

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 2


----------



## NOOB (18/7/22)

Morning all. Hope everyone has a fantastic day.

Happy belated birthday on Saturday
@elvin119 
@RoddieJ 
@wmrigney 

And happy belated birthday yesterday
@tungsten 

Hope everyone had a lekker weekend.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Resistance (18/7/22)



Reactions: Like 8 | Agree 1


----------



## THE REAPER (18/7/22)

Have a great day day everyone.

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 2


----------



## WV2021 (18/7/22)

Good Morning Vaping Family.
Hope all are well and keeping safe.Have an nice day guys.Have an great week ahead guys.

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 2


----------



## ARYANTO (18/7/22)



Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (19/7/22)

Happy birthday @blackheart and @Muhammedv . May you have an amazing day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## SAVaper (19/7/22)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@blackheart
@Muhammedv


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## THE REAPER (19/7/22)

Happy Birthday
@blackheart 
@Muhammedv 
Have a awesome day everyone.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (19/7/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday
@blackheart 
@Muhammedv 
May you guys have an awesome day ahead , take care enjoy and many happy returns of the day

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## vicTor (19/7/22)

happy birthday

@Muhammedv 
@blackheart

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/7/22)

Happy Birthday
@blackheart 
@Muhammedv 

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (19/7/22)

Happy birthday @blackheart and @Muhammedv .

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## blackheart (19/7/22)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Happy birthday @blackheart and @Muhammedv .
> 
> View attachment 259474


Thanks guys really appreciate the birthday wishes keep vaping live long.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## NOOB (19/7/22)

Morning all and a happy birthday 
@blackheart
@Muhammedv 
Hope everyone has an amazing day!

Reactions: Like 10 | Agree 1


----------



## ARYANTO (19/7/22)

Happy birthday
@blackheart 
@Muhammedv

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Mzr (19/7/22)

Happy birthday to you 
@blackheart 
@Muhammedv 
Wishing you a awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Stranger (19/7/22)

@blackheart
@Muhammedv

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## WV2021 (19/7/22)

Good Morning All
happy Birthday to
@blackheart
@Muhammedv
Have a awesome day everyone.

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/posts/972315/react?reaction_id=1

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ddk1979 (19/7/22)

@blackheart
@Muhammedv

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Mzr (19/7/22)

Stranger said:


> @blackheart
> @Muhammedv
> 
> Many happy returns
> View attachment 259486


Oh I use to pick him on marvel superheroes on ps one back in the day

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Timwis (19/7/22)

Happy Birthday!

@blackheart 
@Muhammedv

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Grand Guru (20/7/22)

A very happy birthday @Feliks Karp and best wishes for the year ahead!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## SAVaper (20/7/22)

Good morning everyone and a special happy birthday to
@Feliks Karp


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## vicTor (20/7/22)

happy birthday

@Feliks Karp

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## THE REAPER (20/7/22)

Happy Birthday 
@Feliks Karp 
Have a awesome day everyone.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/7/22)

Happy Birthday
@Feliks Karp 

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (20/7/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@Feliks Karp 
May you have an awesome day ahead , take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## WV2021 (20/7/22)

Good Morning my fellow cloud makers.
Hope all are warm and keeping safe.
Happy birthday to
@Feliks Karp 
May you have an blessed day ahead 
Have an blessed day everyone.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (20/7/22)

Happy Birthday @Feliks Karp

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ARYANTO (20/7/22)

Happy Birthday
@Feliks Karp - one of our more ''mature'' [in wisdom , not age] adults on here , have a good one !
If I got it right it's the big 40 today ...
'

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Timwis (20/7/22)

Happy Birthday!

@Feliks Karp

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Mzr (20/7/22)

Happy birthday to you @Feliks Karp may you have a awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## NOOB (20/7/22)

Morning all.
Happy birthday 
@Feliks Karp
Hope you have a great day.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ddk1979 (20/7/22)

@Feliks Karp

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Stranger (20/7/22)

@Feliks Karp

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Resistance (20/7/22)

@blackheart 
@Muhammedv

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Resistance (20/7/22)

@Feliks Karp

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Grand Guru (21/7/22)

Happy birthday @Angelskeeper and @Neuk . I hope you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/7/22)

Happy Birthday
@Angelskeeper 
@Neuk 

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## THE REAPER (21/7/22)

Happy Birthday
@Neuk 
And special Birthday wishes to @Angelskeeper hope you have a great day.
And have a great day everyone.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ARYANTO (21/7/22)

@Angelskeeper
@Neuk , my fellow cat lover 
Special Birthday wishes to both of you ,
Enjoy !

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## vicTor (21/7/22)

happy birthday

@Angelskeeper 
@Neuk

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (21/7/22)

Happy birthday @Angelskeeper and @Neuk . I

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## SAVaper (21/7/22)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Angelskeeper
@Neuk


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Stranger (21/7/22)

@Angelskeeper 
@Neuk

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## NOOB (21/7/22)

Happy birthday 
@Angelskeeper 
@Neuk
Hope you have a great day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## WV2021 (21/7/22)

Good Morning everyone.
Happy Birthday to
@Neuk 
@Angelskeeper 
May you guys have an blessed day.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ddk1979 (21/7/22)

@Neuk 
@Angelskeeper

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Mzr (21/7/22)

Happy birthday to you 
@Angelskeeper 
@Neuk 
Wishing you both a very happy birthday and hope you have a great day celebrating

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Timwis (21/7/22)

Happy Birthday!

@Angelskeeper 
@Neuk

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (21/7/22)

A very happy birthday 
@Angelskeeper 
@Neuk 
I hope you guys had an awesome day and may you guys have have an epic evening

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Grand Guru (22/7/22)

Happy birthday @Reonat @Tarka and @ZAh . I hope you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## vicTor (22/7/22)

happy birthday

@Reonat 
@Tarka 
@ZAh

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## THE REAPER (22/7/22)

Happy Birthday
@Reonat 
@Tarka 
@ZAh 
Have a great day everyone.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## SAVaper (22/7/22)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Reonat
@Tarka
@ZAh


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (22/7/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@Reonat 
@Tarka 
@ZAh
May you guys have an awesome day ahead, take care enjoy and many happy returns of the day

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/7/22)

Happy Birthday
@Reonat 
@Tarka 
@ZAh 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (22/7/22)

Happy birthday, @Reonat @Tarka and @ZAh .

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Mzr (22/7/22)

Happy birthday to you
@Reonat
@Tarka
@ZAh
Wishing you all a awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ARYANTO (22/7/22)

Happy Birthday
@Reonat 
@Tarka 
@ZAh

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## NOOB (22/7/22)

Morning all. Happy Friday and happy birthday
@Reonat
@Tarka
@ZAh
Hope it's a fantastic day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ddk1979 (22/7/22)

@Reonat
@Tarka
@ZAh

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Timwis (22/7/22)

Happy Birthday!

@Reonat 
@Tarka 
@ZAh

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Resistance (22/7/22)

@Angelskeeper
@Neuk

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Resistance (22/7/22)

@Reonat
@Tarka
@ZAh

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Hooked (23/7/22)

Sorry I missed your birthday @JurgensSt and @Angelskeeper. (I've had computer problems). Hope both of you had a good one!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Grand Guru (23/7/22)

Happy birthday @Jean claude Vaaldamme @JuanB and @Mondray Hess and here is to many more!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## SAVaper (23/7/22)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Jean claude Vaaldamme
@JuanB
@Mondray Hess


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/7/22)

Happy Birthday
@Jean claude Vaaldamme 
@JuanB 
@Mondray Hess 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## vicTor (23/7/22)

happy birthday

@Jean claude Vaaldamme 
@JuanB 
@Mondray Hess

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## THE REAPER (23/7/22)

Happy Birthday
@Jean claude Vaaldamme 
@JuanB 
@Mondray Hess 
Have a awesome saterday everyone.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (23/7/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@Jean claude Vaaldamme
@JuanB
@Mondray Hess
May you guys have an awesome day ahead , take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (23/7/22)

Happy Birthday

@Jean claude Vaaldamme
@JuanB
@Mondray Hess

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ARYANTO (23/7/22)

Happy birthday
@Jean claude Vaaldamme
@JuanB
@Mondray Hess

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## WV2021 (23/7/22)

Good Morning all.
Hope all are well and keeping safe?
Happy birthday to
@Jean claude Vaaldamme 
@JuanB 
@Mondray Hess 

May you guys have an awesome one.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Timwis (23/7/22)

Happy Birthday!

@Jean claude Vaaldamme 
@JuanB 
@Mondray Hess

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Mzr (23/7/22)

Happy birthday to you 
@Jean claude Vaaldamme 
@JuanB 
@Mondray Hess 
Wishing you all a awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ddk1979 (23/7/22)

@Jean claude Vaaldamme 
@JuanB 
@Mondray Hess

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Resistance (23/7/22)

@Jean claude Vaaldamme
@JuanB
@Mondray Hess

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Grand Guru (24/7/22)

Happy birthday @Mikegee and @GarethB and extra special wishes to @Amir . I hope you have an amazing day and a wonderful year ahead!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Timwis (24/7/22)

Happy Birthday!

@Mikegee 
@GarethB 
@Amir

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/7/22)

Happy Birthday
@Amir 
@Mikegee 
@GarethB 



May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## SAVaper (24/7/22)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Amir
@Mikegee
@GarethB


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (24/7/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@Mikegee 
@GarethB 
@Amir
May you guys have an amazing day ahead, take care enjoy and many happy returns of the day

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## vicTor (24/7/22)

happy birthday

@Amir 
@GarethB 
@Mikegee

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## ARYANTO (24/7/22)

Happy Birthday to...
@Mikegee 
@GarethB 
@Amir

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## THE REAPER (24/7/22)

Happy Birthday
@Mikegee 
@GarethB 
@Amir 
Have a great day everyone.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Mzr (24/7/22)

Happy birthday to you 
@Amir 
@GarethB 
@Mikegee 
Wishing you all a awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Resistance (24/7/22)

@Amir
@GarethB
@Mikegee

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ddk1979 (24/7/22)

@Amir
@GarethB
@Mikegee

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Grand Guru (25/7/22)

No birthdays today. I hope everyone has a wonderful week.

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (25/7/22)

Good morning Ecigssa family, I trust everyone is all good and well … may everyone have an amazing start to the new week … take care and be safe out there.

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/7/22)



Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (25/7/22)



Reactions: Like 9


----------



## THE REAPER (25/7/22)

Have a great day everyone and try out new flavours its a new week why not.

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## NOOB (25/7/22)

Morning all.

Happy belated birthday for Saturday
@Jean claude Vaaldamme
@JuanB
@Mondray Hess

And for Sunday
@Mikegee 
@GarethB 
@Amir 

Hope you guys had a lovely weekend.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (25/7/22)

Happy Birthday to everyone for the last week and a half that I was AWOL! Sorry I missed your big days!!!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance (25/7/22)



Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (25/7/22)

Happy Monday !

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (26/7/22)

Happy birthday @Dooky and many happy returns!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## SAVaper (26/7/22)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Dooky


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/7/22)

Happy Birthday
@Dooky 

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## vicTor (26/7/22)

happy birthday

@Dooky

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## THE REAPER (26/7/22)

Happy Birthday
@Dooky 
Have a great day everyone.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (26/7/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@Dooky 
May you have an awesome day ahead , take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (26/7/22)

Happy Birthday @Dooky !!

Hope you have an awesome day!!

Together with:

The Mouth....




The Speed Stick, I mean Chick... 




And the Tough Guy!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## NOOB (26/7/22)

Morning all.
Happy birthday 
@Dooky
Hope you have an awesome day.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (26/7/22)

Happy birthday @Dooky

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Mzr (26/7/22)

Morning all and happy birthday to you @Dooky wishing you a lekker day celebrating

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Timwis (26/7/22)

Happy Birthday!

@Dooky

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ddk1979 (26/7/22)

@Dooky

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ARYANTO (26/7/22)

Happy birthday
@Dooky

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Grand Guru (27/7/22)

Happy birthday @Ivyvape and @Juan_G . I hope you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## vicTor (27/7/22)

happy birthday

@Juan_G 
@Ivyvape

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## SAVaper (27/7/22)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to
@Ivyvape
@Juan_G


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/7/22)

Happy Birthday
@Juan_G 
@Ivyvape 

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## THE REAPER (27/7/22)

Happy Birthday
@Juan_G 
@Ivyvape 
Have a great day everyone.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (27/7/22)

Happy Birthday to today's twins!!

@Juan_G 
@Ivyvape 

Have a spectacular day!!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Resistance (27/7/22)

@Dooky

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Resistance (27/7/22)

@Juan_G 
@Ivyvape

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (27/7/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@Ivyvape
@Juan_G
May you guys have an amazing day ahead, take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## NOOB (27/7/22)

Morning all and happy birthday 
@Juan_G
@Ivyvape
I hope you guys have an amazing day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ARYANTO (27/7/22)

Happy birthday
@Juan_G 
@Ivyvape

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Mzr (27/7/22)

Happy birthday to you 
@Ivyvape 
@Juan_G 
Wishing you both an awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ddk1979 (27/7/22)

@Ivyvape 
@Juan_G

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Timwis (27/7/22)

Happy Birthday!

@Ivyvape 
@Juan_G

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Grand Guru (28/7/22)

Happy birthday @FiQi @TommyL and @MurderDoll. I hope you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## vicTor (28/7/22)

happy birthday

@MurderDoll 
@TommyL 
@FiQi

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/7/22)

Happy Birthday
@FiQi 
@TommyL 
@MurderDoll 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (28/7/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@MurderDoll 
@TommyL 
@FiQi
May you guys have an awesome day ahead , take care enjoy and may happy returns

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## SAVaper (28/7/22)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to @FiQi, @TommyL and @MurderDoll.

Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (28/7/22)

Happy Birthday Birthday Birthday!!!

@MurderDoll
@TommyL
@FiQi

Have an awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## THE REAPER (28/7/22)

Happy Birthday
@MurderDoll 
@TommyL 
@FiQi 
Have a great day everyone.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## WV2021 (28/7/22)

Good Morning Vaping Family.
Hope all are well and keeping warm and safe.
Happy birthday to
@MurderDoll 
@TommyL 
@FiQi 
May you guys have an awesome day.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (28/7/22)

Happy Birthday

@MurderDoll
@TommyL
@FiQi

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 1


----------



## Mzr (28/7/22)

Happy birthday to you 
@FiQi 
@MurderDoll 
@TommyL 
Wishing you all a awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## ddk1979 (28/7/22)

@FiQi 
@MurderDoll 
@TommyL

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Resistance (28/7/22)

@FiQi
@MurderDoll
@TommyL

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Timwis (28/7/22)

Happy Birthday!

@FiQi 
@TommyL 
@MurderDoll

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## ARYANTO (28/7/22)

Happy Birthday to...

@FiQi 
@TommyL 
@MurderDoll

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## NOOB (28/7/22)

Hi all.
Happy birthday 
@MurderDoll
@TommyL
@FiQi
Hope you guys had a wonderful day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Grand Guru (29/7/22)

Happy birthday @Arzy @brads and @Marius Keinhans and many happy returns!

Extra special birthday wishes to @NOOB . I hope you have a wonderful day and blessed year ahead!

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (29/7/22)

happy birthday

@NOOB 
@Marius Keinhans 
@Brad
@Arzy

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/7/22)

Happy Birthday
@NOOB 
@Marius Keinhans 
@Brad
@Arzy 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (29/7/22)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to @NOOB, @Arzy, @brads and @Marius Keinhans

Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (29/7/22)

Happy Birthday!!!

@NOOB
@Marius Keinhans
@Brad
@Arzy

Have a spectacular day!!!

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (29/7/22)

Happy birthday @Arzy @brads and @Marius Keinhans

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## WV2021 (29/7/22)

Good Morning All,
Hope all are well and keeping safe.
Happy Birthday to
@NOOB 
@Marius Keinhans 
@brads 
@Arzy 
May you guys have an awesome day.

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (29/7/22)

Happy Birthday to
@NOOB - enjoy !
@Marius Keinhans -have a GREAT day and weekend !
@brads 
@Arzy

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (29/7/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@NOOB 
@Marius Keinhans 
@Brad
@Arzy
May you guys have an awesome day ahead , take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## THE REAPER (29/7/22)

Happy Birthday
@NOOB 
@Marius Keinhans 
@brads 
@Arzy 
Have a awesome friday everyone.

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (29/7/22)

Happy Birthday; Happy Every Day!
@NOOB
@Marius Keinhans
@brads
@Arzy

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Resistance (29/7/22)

@NOOB
@Marius Keinhans
@brads
@Arzy

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Mzr (29/7/22)

Happy birthday to you 
@NOOB  
@Marius Keinhans 
@brads 
@Arzy 
Wishing you all a awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ddk1979 (29/7/22)

@NOOB
@Marius Keinhans
@brads
@Arzy

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Timwis (29/7/22)

Happy Birthday!

@Arzy 
@brads 
@Marius Keinhans
@NOOB

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Grand Guru (30/7/22)

wishing you very happy birthday to @SAVaper! I hope you have an awesome weekend and a wonderful year ahead.

​

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/7/22)

Happy Birthday
@SAVaper 

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Timwis (30/7/22)

Happy Birthday!

@SAVaper

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## vicTor (30/7/22)

happy birthday

@SAVaper

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (30/7/22)

Good morning a a very special happy birthday goes out to 
@SAVaper 
May you have an amazing day ahead , take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## THE REAPER (30/7/22)

A special Happy Birthday to @SAVaper hope you have a awesome day ahead and get spoiled rotten.
Have a great day everyone.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (30/7/22)

Happy Birthday @SAVaper

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Hooked (30/7/22)

Happy birthday @SAVaper! Have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Silver (30/7/22)

Happy birthday @SAVaper 
Hope you have a lovely day and birthday weekend !!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (30/7/22)

Happy Birthday!!!

@SAVaper 

Have an Awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## WV2021 (30/7/22)

Good Morning Everyone.
Have an awesome weekend
Happy birthday to
@SAVaper 
May you have an great day.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Kuhlkatz (30/7/22)

Happy Birthday to @SAVaper 

Hope you have lekke day & weekend ! Wishing you all of the best for the year ahead.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## ddk1979 (30/7/22)

Special birthday wishes to you

@SAVaper

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Mzr (30/7/22)

Happy birthday to you @SAVaper wishing you a lekker day celebrating and year ahead

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ARYANTO (30/7/22)

A special Happy Birthday to the man from my hometown , @SAVaper ,have a good one !

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## NOOB (30/7/22)

Thanks for all the birthday wishes yesterday everyone. It really made the day that more special.

Sent from my SM-S908E using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 6


----------



## NOOB (30/7/22)

Happy birthday @SAVaper hope you have a fantastic day! 

Sent from my SM-S908E using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## SAVaper (30/7/22)

Thank you very much for the wishes everyone!
It is really appreciated. 

Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (31/7/22)

No birthdays today. Have a blessed Sunday everyone!

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (31/7/22)



Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (31/7/22)



Reactions: Like 7


----------



## THE REAPER (31/7/22)

Have a great day everyone.
And enjoy vapeX lots of fomo.

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (31/7/22)

Good morning Ecigssa family, seeing that there is no birthdays, I wish everyone an awesome day ahead … take care be safe out there and make those clouds

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (31/7/22)

Grand Guru said:


> No birthdays today. Have a blessed Sunday everyone!


no time for birthdays , it's JHB Vape X !

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (31/7/22)

Happy Sunday!!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Resistance (31/7/22)

@SAVaper


Sorry I'm wishing you a bit late. I had signal issues. Hope your day was just awesome!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Resistance (31/7/22)



Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Grand Guru (1/8/22)

No birthdays today. Happy vaping everyone!

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/8/22)



Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (1/8/22)

Happy Monday!!




And apparently we only started breathing in 1774...

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO (1/8/22)

Have a great Monday - new week , new month, enjoy !

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## THE REAPER (1/8/22)

Hope everyone has a great day.

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 2


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (1/8/22)

Good morning Ecigssa family, I trust everyone had a great weekend, here’s to a new awesome start to the new week… take care and be safe out there guys

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (1/8/22)



Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 2


----------



## Resistance (1/8/22)

Happy Monday all. Have a great day.

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mzr (1/8/22)

Good morning all, stay awesome and have an awesome day

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 2


----------



## WV2021 (1/8/22)

Good Moring All.
Happy new month and Monday.
May you all have an blessed day

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 2


----------



## Grand Guru (2/8/22)

No birthdays today. Happy vaping everyone!

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/8/22)



Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 2


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (2/8/22)

Good morning everyone, wishing you guys an amazing day ahead , take care be safe out there and enjoy your day

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 2


----------



## THE REAPER (2/8/22)

Have a awesome day everyone. Feels like a fruity day

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (2/8/22)

Happy Tuesday my fellow rabbit hole explorers!!!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (2/8/22)



Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Resistance (2/8/22)

Greetings Ecigssa. Have a good day folks

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Mzr (2/8/22)

Morning all have lekker day and celebrate being stinkie free

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## WV2021 (2/8/22)

Good Afternoon All,
Have an awesome Afternoon and keep those clouds flowing

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 2


----------



## ARYANTO (2/8/22)

MEH ... no cake again ...

Reactions: Like 7 | Funny 1


----------



## Grand Guru (3/8/22)

Happy birthday @shabbar and many happy returns!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (3/8/22)

Happy Birthday!!!

@shabbar

Have an awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## SAVaper (3/8/22)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to @shabbar


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/8/22)

Happy Birthday
@shabbar 

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ARYANTO (3/8/22)

Happy birthday to @shabbar

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## vicTor (3/8/22)

happy birthday

@shabbar

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (3/8/22)

Happy birthday @shabbar

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## THE REAPER (3/8/22)

Happy Birthday 
@shabbar 
Have a great day everyone.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (3/8/22)

Happy birthday 
@shabbar 
May you have an awesome day ahead,take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Resistance (3/8/22)

@shabbar

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## NOOB (3/8/22)

Morning all.

Happy birthday
@shabbar
Hope you have a fantastic day.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Stranger (3/8/22)

@shabbar

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Mzr (3/8/22)

Happy birthday to you @shabbar wishing you an awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## ddk1979 (3/8/22)

@shabbar

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## WV2021 (3/8/22)

Good Morning all.
I hope all are well and keeping safe?
Happy birthday to
@shabbar 
May you have an blessed day

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Timwis (3/8/22)

Happy Birthday!

@shabbar

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Grand Guru (4/8/22)

Happy birthday @joewebb . I hope you have a wonderful day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/8/22)

Happy Birthday
@joewebb 

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## vicTor (4/8/22)

happy birthday

@joewebb

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (4/8/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@joewebb 
May you have an amazing day ahead, take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Timwis (4/8/22)

Happy Birthday!

@joewebb

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## SAVaper (4/8/22)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to @joewebb

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (4/8/22)

Happy Birthday to you @joewebb ! Have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (4/8/22)

Happy birthday, @joewebb .

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 1


----------



## THE REAPER (4/8/22)

Happy Birthday
@joewebb 
Hope everyone has a great day.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## WV2021 (4/8/22)

Good Morning Vaping Family.
Have an great day almost weekend
Happy Birthday to
@joewebb 
May you have an awesome day

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ARYANTO (4/8/22)

Happy birthday
@joewebb

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## NOOB (4/8/22)

Morning all.

Happy birthday
@joewebb
Hope you have a fantastic day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Mzr (4/8/22)

Happy birthday to you @joewebb wishing you an awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Stranger (4/8/22)

@joewebb

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## ddk1979 (4/8/22)

@joewebb

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Resistance (4/8/22)

@joewebb

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Grand Guru (5/8/22)

No birthdays today. Happy Friday everyone!

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (5/8/22)

Happy Friday!!!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/8/22)



Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## THE REAPER (5/8/22)

Happy Friday everyone have a great day.

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (5/8/22)



Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (5/8/22)

A happy Friday everyone, have an amazing day ahead and …….. I can smell the weekend around the corner

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (5/8/22)

another day with out cake ...

Reactions: Like 8 | Funny 1


----------



## NOOB (5/8/22)

Morning all. Happy Friday.

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 2


----------



## Resistance (5/8/22)

Have a good Friday and a great weekend

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Grand Guru (6/8/22)

Happy birthday @Jakes And many happy returns!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Mzr (6/8/22)

Happy birthday to you @Jakes have a awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Timwis (6/8/22)

Happy Birthday!

@Jakes

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (6/8/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@Jakes 
May you have an awesome day ahead , take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## SAVaper (6/8/22)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to @Jakes

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/8/22)

Happy Birthday
@Jakes 

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## THE REAPER (6/8/22)

Happy Birthday 
@Jakes 
Have a awesome day everyone.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## ARYANTO (6/8/22)

Happy Birthday!

@Jakes
and happy LONG weekend to ya all !

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (6/8/22)

Happy Birthday @Jakes !!!

Have an epic day!!!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## vicTor (6/8/22)

happy birthday

@Jakes

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (6/8/22)

Happy birthday @Jakes

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## ddk1979 (6/8/22)

@Jakes

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Grand Guru (7/8/22)

Happy birthday @Dullz_vap3 and @Lightbringer . I hope you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Timwis (7/8/22)

Happy Birthday!

@Dullz_vap3 
@Lightbringer

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Mzr (7/8/22)

Happy birthday to you 
@Dullz_vap3 
@Lightbringer 
Wishing you both an awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## SAVaper (7/8/22)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to @Dullz_vap3 and @Lightbringer

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ARYANTO (7/8/22)

Good morning crew
Happy birthday to @Dullz_vap3 and
@Lightbringer

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (7/8/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@Dullz_vap3 
@Lightbringer
May you guys have an awesome day ahead , take care enjoy and many happy returns of the day

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## vicTor (7/8/22)

happy birthday

@Lightbringer 
@Dullz_vap3

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (7/8/22)

Happy Birthday @Dullz_vap3 & @Lightbringer !!!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/8/22)

Happy Birthday
@Dullz_vap3 
@Lightbringer 

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## ddk1979 (7/8/22)

@Dullz_vap3 
@Lightbringer

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Resistance (7/8/22)

@Jakes

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Resistance (7/8/22)

@Lightbringer
@Dullz_vap3

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## THE REAPER (7/8/22)

Jappy Birthday
@Dullz_vap3 
@Lightbringer 
Have a great day everyone.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Grand Guru (8/8/22)

Happy birthday @habibanagi @Mike-r and @WV2021 . I hope you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (8/8/22)

Happy Birthday!

@habibanagi 
@Mike-r 
@WV2021

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/8/22)

Happy Birthday
@habibanagi 
@Mike-r 
@WV2021 



May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (8/8/22)

Happy Birthday!!!

@habibanagi
@Mike-r
@WV2021

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## SAVaper (8/8/22)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to @habibanagi @Mike-r and @WV2021


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## vicTor (8/8/22)

happy birthday

@WV2021 
@Mike-r 
@habibanagi

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (8/8/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@habibanagi 
@Mike-r 
@WV2021
May you guys have an awesome day ahead , take care enjoy and many happy returns of the day

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (8/8/22)

Happy Birthday

@habibanagi
@Mike-r
@WV2021

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## ARYANTO (8/8/22)

Happy Birthday to...

@habibanagi 
@Mike-r 
@WV2021

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## NOOB (8/8/22)

Happy belated birthday for Saturday
@Jakes and
for Sunday
@Dullz_vap3 
@Lightbringer

Hope you guys had a fantastic weekend.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## NOOB (8/8/22)

Happy birthday 
@habibanagi 
@Mike-r 
@WV2021
Hope you have a great day!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## THE REAPER (8/8/22)

Happy Birthday
@Mike-r 
@habibanagi 

And a special Happy Birthday to @WV2021 hope you have a awesome day and many more to come.

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (8/8/22)

Many happy returns for all the weekend birthdays

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Stranger (8/8/22)

@habibanagi 
@Mike-r 
@WV2021

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## WV2021 (8/8/22)

Good Morning all
Happy Birthday to all the Birthday's I've missed the weekend.
Happy birthday to
@Mike-r 
@habibanagi 
May you guys have an awesome day

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 7


----------



## Mzr (8/8/22)

Happy birthday to you 
@WV2021 
@Mike-r 
@habibanagi 
Wishing you all a awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ddk1979 (8/8/22)

@WV2021 
@Mike-r 
@habibanagi

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Resistance (9/8/22)

@habibanagi
@Mike-r
@WV2021

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Grand Guru (9/8/22)

No birthdays today. Happy Women Day!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/8/22)



Reactions: Like 8 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (9/8/22)

Happy Women Day!!!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (9/8/22)

Good morning Ecigssa family, I trust everyone is well … a happy womens day to all the beautiful ladies out there and in our life

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (9/8/22)

A happy women's day to all the vaping and non-vaping ladies out there !

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (9/8/22)



Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (9/8/22)

Happy vaping!, have an enjoyable day all

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Grand Guru (10/8/22)

No birthdays today. Happy vaping everyone!

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/8/22)



Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (10/8/22)

Fortunately , We baked a chocolate cake over the weekend , so YEEAAHHH I've got cake for today !
Happy Wednessday or midweek Monday to those going back to work .

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (10/8/22)



Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (10/8/22)

Good morning Ecigssa family, I trust everyone is all good and well after the long weekend…. Have an amazing day ahead , take care enjoy.

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (10/8/22)

happy birthday

@Christos

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## WV2021 (10/8/22)

Good Morning all.
Have an awesome day ahead and we are nearly at the weekend keep them clouds flowing

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## NOOB (10/8/22)

Morning all. 

Wishing everyone a fantastic day!

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (10/8/22)

@Christos

Many happy returns to you. Hope you are spoilt today.

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (10/8/22)

Happy Birthday @Christos. I hope you're having a blast!

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mzr (10/8/22)

Happy birthday to @Christos wishimg you an awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## THE REAPER (10/8/22)

Happy Birthday 
@Christos 
Have a great day everyone.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Kuhlkatz (10/8/22)

Happy Birthday @Christos 

Hope you have a lekke day!

PS. I see you got an early start on the 'with love from me to me' train yesterday

Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (10/8/22)

@Christos

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (10/8/22)

A very happy birthday 
@Christos 
Hope you having an awesome one

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (11/8/22)

Happy birthday @Bulldog and many happy returns!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (11/8/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@Bulldog 
May you have an amazing day ahead, take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Timwis (11/8/22)

Happy Birthday!

@Bulldog

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## SAVaper (11/8/22)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to @Bulldog 

Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/8/22)

Happy Birthday
@Bulldog




May you have an awesome day mate!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## vicTor (11/8/22)

happy birthday

@Bulldog

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## THE REAPER (11/8/22)

Happy Birthday 
@Bulldog 
Have a great day everyone.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ARYANTO (11/8/22)

Happy Birthday
@Christos -little belated, many blessings for the year ahead!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (11/8/22)

Happy Birthday 
@Bulldog

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (11/8/22)

Happy Birthday @Bulldog

Reactions: Like 10 | Funny 1


----------



## NOOB (11/8/22)

Gooooood morning all.

Happy birthday
@Bulldog
Hope you have a fantastic day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Mzr (11/8/22)

Happy birthday to you @Bulldog have a awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ddk1979 (11/8/22)

@Bulldog
@Christos

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Alan Jhs (11/8/22)

Happy Birthday

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Stranger (11/8/22)

@Bulldog

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Resistance (11/8/22)

@Bulldog

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Grand Guru (12/8/22)

Happy Birthday @Dr Evil and many happy returns!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Timwis (12/8/22)

Happy Birthday!

@Dr Evil

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (12/8/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@Dr Evil 
May you have an awesome day ahead, take care enjoy and many happy returns… the weekend is around the corner

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## SAVaper (12/8/22)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to @Dr Evil 

Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/8/22)

Happy Birthday
@Dr Evil 

May you have an awesone day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## vicTor (12/8/22)

happy birthday

@Dr Evil

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## THE REAPER (12/8/22)

Happy Birthday
@Dr Evil 
Happy Friday everyone have a great day.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (12/8/22)

Happy Birthday @Dr Evil

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Stranger (12/8/22)

@Dr Evil




Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Mzr (12/8/22)

Happy birthday to you @Dr Evil have an awesome day taking over the world

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Resistance (12/8/22)

@Dr Evil

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ddk1979 (12/8/22)

@Dr Evil

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## NOOB (12/8/22)

Morning all and happy birthday 
@Dr Evil
Hope you have a fantastic day.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Grand Guru (13/8/22)

Happy Birthday @Hersh13 @Norman Anderson and @Yusuf8966 . I you all have a wonderful day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Resistance (13/8/22)

@Hersh13 
@Norman Anderson 
@Yusuf8966

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Timwis (13/8/22)

Happy Birthday!

@Hersh13
@Norman Anderson

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (13/8/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@Hersh13 
@Norman Anderson 
@Yusuf8966
May you guys have an awesome day ahead, take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/8/22)

Happy Birthday
@Hersh13 
@Norman Anderson 
@Yusuf8966 



May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## vicTor (13/8/22)

happy birthday

@Norman Anderson 
@Hersh13 
@Yusuf8966

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## ARYANTO (13/8/22)

Happy birthday
@Norman Anderson
@Hersh13
@Yusuf8966

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (13/8/22)

Happy Birthday @Hersh13 @Norman Anderson and @Yusuf8966 .

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Mzr (13/8/22)

Happy birthday to you 
@Hersh13 
@Norman Anderson 
@Yusuf8966 
Wishing you all a awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Norman Anderson (13/8/22)

Thank you, it is gonna be one lekker braai and vaping



Mzr said:


> Happy birthday to you
> @Hersh13
> @Norman Anderson
> @Yusuf8966
> ...

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## Norman Anderson (13/8/22)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Happy Birthday @Hersh13 @Norman Anderson and @Yusuf8966 .
> 
> View attachment 260861


Thank you

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Norman Anderson (13/8/22)

ARYANTO said:


> Happy birthday
> @Norman Anderson
> @Hersh13
> @Yusuf8966


Thank you

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## THE REAPER (13/8/22)

Happy Birthday
@Hersh13 
@Norman Anderson 
@Yusuf8966 
Have a great day everyone

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ddk1979 (13/8/22)

@Hersh13 
@Norman Anderson 
@Yusuf8966

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Norman Anderson (13/8/22)

THE REAPER said:


> Happy Birthday
> @Hersh13
> @Norman Anderson
> @Yusuf8966
> Have a great day everyone


Thanks

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Norman Anderson (13/8/22)

THE REAPER said:


> Happy Birthday
> @Hersh13
> @Norman Anderson
> @Yusuf8966
> Have a great day everyone


Thanx

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Norman Anderson (13/8/22)

I just have to say this, all vapers rock.

Thanks to everyone for birthday wishes. 
Vapers are better family than blood family

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Grand Guru (14/8/22)

Happy birthday @Willyza @Phill @E.T. and @adnaanhitman . I hope you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/8/22)

Happy Birthday
@Willyza 
@Phill 
@E.T. 
@adnaanhitman 


May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor (14/8/22)

happy birthday

@Phill 
@Willyza 
@E.T. 
@adnaanhitman

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## SAVaper (14/8/22)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to @Willyza @Phill @E.T. and @adnaanhitman


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (14/8/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@adnaanhitman 
@E.T. 
@Phill 
@Willyza 
May you guys have an amazing day ahead,take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (14/8/22)

Happy birthday @Willyza @Phill @E.T. and @adnaanhitman .

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Resistance (14/8/22)

@Phill
@Willyza
@E.T.
@adnaanhitman

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Mzr (14/8/22)

Happy birthday to you
@Phill
@Willyza 
@E.T. 
@adnaanhitman 
Wishing you all a lekker day celebrating

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ddk1979 (14/8/22)

@Phill
@Willyza 
@E.T. 
@adnaanhitman

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Timwis (14/8/22)

Happy Birthday!

@Willyza 
@Phill 
@E.T. 
@adnaanhitman

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Grand Guru (15/8/22)

No birthdays today. Happy Monday everyone!

Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/8/22)



Reactions: Like 7 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## THE REAPER (15/8/22)

Happy Birthday 
@Willyza
@Phill
@E.T.
@adnaanhitman 
Hope you all had a great day.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## THE REAPER (15/8/22)

Good morning to all and have a great day.

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (15/8/22)



Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (15/8/22)

Good morning everyone, I hope we had a lekka weekend… here’s to an awesome week ahead, take care be safe and enjoy

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## WV2021 (15/8/22)

Good Morning All.
Hope you all had a great weekend and are rest out for the week ahead.
Have a good one all.

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (15/8/22)

Many happy returns for all the weekend birthdays

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## NOOB (15/8/22)

Morning all. 
Happy birthday on Saturday to
@Hersh13 
@Norman Anderson 
@Yusuf8966 

And Sunday to
@Willyza 
@Phill 
@E.T. 
@adnaanhitman 

Hope everyone had a fantastic weekend.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Resistance (15/8/22)

Happy Monday, 
Happy vaping,

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO (15/8/22)

Happy belated Birthday @Hersh13 @Norman Anderson and @Yusuf8966 
@Willyza @Phill @E.T. @adnaanhitman
Happy birthday @Willyza @Phill @E.T. and @adnaanhitman

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru (16/8/22)

Happy birthday @Wesley45 . I hope you have an amazing day!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (16/8/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@Wesley45 
May you have an awesome day ahead,take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## SAVaper (16/8/22)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to @Wesley45 

Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/8/22)

Happy Birthday
@Wesley45 

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor (16/8/22)

happy birthday

@Wesley45

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## NOOB (16/8/22)

Morning all and a happy birthday
@Wesley45 
Hope you have a fantastic day.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Stranger (16/8/22)

@Wesley45

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## THE REAPER (16/8/22)

Happy Birthday
@Wesley45 
Have a great day everyone.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Mzr (16/8/22)

Happy birthday to you @Wesley45 hope you have a awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## WV2021 (16/8/22)

Good Morning All,

Please have an awesome day and keep safe and keep those clouds flowing.
Happy Birthday to
@Wesley45 
May you have an awesome day.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ddk1979 (16/8/22)

@Wesley45

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ARYANTO (16/8/22)

Happy birthday
@Wesley45

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Timwis (16/8/22)

Happy Birthday!

@Wesley45

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Resistance (16/8/22)

@Wesley45

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Grand Guru (17/8/22)

Happy birthday @jagga8008 and @Kevinc1977. I hope you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Timwis (17/8/22)

Happy Birthday!

@jagga8008 
@Kevinc1977

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/8/22)

Happy Birthday
@jagga8008 
@Kevinc1977 



May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor (17/8/22)

happy birthday

@jagga8008 
@Kevinc1977

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## SAVaper (17/8/22)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to @jagga8008 and @Kevinc1977

Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Resistance (17/8/22)

@jagga8008
@Kevinc1977

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ARYANTO (17/8/22)

Happy Birthday!

@jagga8008 
@Kevinc1977

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (17/8/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@jagga8008 
@Kevinc1977
May you guys have an awesome day ahead, take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (17/8/22)

Happy birthday, @jagga8008 and @Kevinc1977.

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## WV2021 (17/8/22)

Good Mornings All.
Hope all are well and keeping the flavors flowing.
Happy Birthday to
@jagga8008 
@Kevinc1977 
May you guys have an great one.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## NOOB (17/8/22)

Morning all and a happy birthday to
@jagga8008 
@Kevinc1977
Hope you have a great day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Mzr (17/8/22)

Good morning all and happy birthday to 
@jagga8008 
@Kevinc1977 
Wishing you both an awesome day celebrating and stay safe

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Stranger (17/8/22)

@jagga8008 
@Kevinc1977

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## ddk1979 (17/8/22)

@jagga8008 
@Kevinc1977

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Grand Guru (18/8/22)

Happy birthday @Birkie and @LeeGov. I hope you have a wonderful day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## SAVaper (18/8/22)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to @Birkie and @LeeGov


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## vicTor (18/8/22)

happy birthday

@LeeGov 
@Birkie

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/8/22)

Happy Birthday
@LeeGov 
@Birkie 

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ARYANTO (18/8/22)

Have a good one !
@LeeGov 
@Birkie

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (18/8/22)

Happy birthday @Birkie and @LeeGov.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Timwis (18/8/22)

Happy Birthday!

@Birkie 
@LeeGov

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (18/8/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@Birkie 
@LeeGov 
May you guys have an awesome day ahead, take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Mzr (18/8/22)

Happy birthday to you 
@Birkie 
@LeeGov 
Wishing you both an awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Stranger (18/8/22)

@Birkie @LeeGov

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## NOOB (18/8/22)

Morning all. Happy birthday
@LeeGov
@Birkie
Hope you guys have a fantastic day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## LeeGov (18/8/22)



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 8


----------



## LeeGov (18/8/22)

Pro Tip - Order a lot of Vape goodies a day before your Birthday so it arrives on your Birthday
That way, you cannot get yelled at on your Birthday because the Mrs is forced to be nice  #noonecanyellatyouforbuyingmorevapestuff

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Funny 5


----------



## ddk1979 (18/8/22)

@LeeGov
@Birkie

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (18/8/22)

@LeeGov 
@Birkie

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru (19/8/22)

Happy birthday @Douglas and @KDB . I hope you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (19/8/22)

Happy Birthday!

@Douglas 
@KDB

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## SAVaper (19/8/22)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to @Douglas and @KDB


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor (19/8/22)

happy birthday

@KDB 
@Douglas

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/8/22)

Happy Birthday
@Douglas 
@KDB 

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (19/8/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@Douglas 
@KDB 
May you guys have an awesome day ahead , take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## Mzr (19/8/22)

Happy birthday to you 
@Douglas 
@KDB 
Wishing you guys a awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## Stranger (19/8/22)

@Douglas 
@KDB

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## NOOB (19/8/22)

Morning all. Happy Friday and happy birthday
@Douglas 
@KDB
Hope you guys have a wonderful day.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ARYANTO (19/8/22)

Happy Friday and happy birthday
@Douglas 
@KDB

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ddk1979 (19/8/22)

@Douglas 
@KDB

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Resistance (19/8/22)

@Douglas
@KDB

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Grand Guru (20/8/22)

Happy birthday @SmokeyJoe and @ShaneDylan96 . I hope you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (20/8/22)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to @SmokeyJoe and @ShaneDylan96



Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/8/22)

Happy Birthday
@SmokeyJoe 
@ShaneDylan96 

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (20/8/22)

Happy Birthday!

@SmokeyJoe 
@ShaneDylan96

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (20/8/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@SmokeyJoe 
@ShaneDylan96 
May you guys have an amazing day ahead , take care enjoy

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (20/8/22)

Happy Birthday!

@SmokeyJoe
@ShaneDylan96

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Resistance (20/8/22)

@SmokeyJoe
@ShaneDylan96

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (20/8/22)

happy birthday

@SmokeyJoe 
@ShaneDylan96

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## ARYANTO (20/8/22)

Happy Birthday
@SmokeyJoe 
@ShaneDylan96

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (20/8/22)

Happy Birthday

@SmokeyJoe
@ShaneDylan96

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Mzr (20/8/22)

Happy birthday to you @SmokeyJoe and @ShaneDylan96 wishing you an awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (20/8/22)

@SmokeyJoe
@ShaneDylan96

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (21/8/22)

Happy birthday @IlyaasB and many happy returns!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## SAVaper (21/8/22)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to @IlyaasB


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (21/8/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@IlyaasB 
May you have an amazing day ahead, take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (21/8/22)

Happy Birthday @IlyaasB !

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/8/22)

Happy Birthday
@IlyaasB 

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## vicTor (21/8/22)

happy birthday

@IlyaasB

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## ARYANTO (21/8/22)

Happy Birthday
@IlyaasB

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (21/8/22)

Happy birthday @IlyaasB

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Resistance (21/8/22)

@IlyaasB

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Mzr (21/8/22)

Happy birthday to you @IlyaasB may you have an awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ddk1979 (21/8/22)

@IlyaasB

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Timwis (21/8/22)

Happy Birthday!

@IlyaasB

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Grand Guru (22/8/22)

No birthdays today. Happy Monday everyone!

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (22/8/22)

Good morning and a happy Monday Ecigssa family , have an amazing start to the new week, take care be safe and enjoy

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (22/8/22)



Reactions: Like 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/8/22)



Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (22/8/22)

Crappy Monday , no cake today ...sigh

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## NOOB (22/8/22)

Morning all. Happy belated birthday for Saturday
@SmokeyJoe 
@ShaneDylan96
and for Sunday
@IlyaasB 

Hope you guys had an amazing weekend.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Stranger (22/8/22)

Many happy returns for all the weekend birthdays

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Mzr (22/8/22)

Happy Monday everyone have an awesome day and week

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (22/8/22)

Have a good day all!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Grand Guru (23/8/22)

No birthdays today. Happy vaping everyone!

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/8/22)



Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (23/8/22)

No birthdays today.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Resistance (23/8/22)



Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## NOOB (23/8/22)

Morning all. Hope everyone has a great day!

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 2


----------



## ARYANTO (23/8/22)

Boring ...no cake AGAIN ?

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (23/8/22)

No birthdays again ??? 

I hope everyone is having a great day , take care fam

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 2


----------



## Grand Guru (24/8/22)

Happy birthday @Tauriq91 et @Darius1332 . I hope you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (24/8/22)

Happy Birthday, @Tauriq91 et @Darius1332 .

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Timwis (24/8/22)

Happy Birthday!

@Tauriq91 
@Darius1332

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/8/22)

Happy Birthday
@Tauriq91 
@Darius1332 



May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## SAVaper (24/8/22)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to @Tauriq91 et @Darius1332


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## vicTor (24/8/22)

happy birthday

@Darius1332 
@Tauriq91

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (24/8/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@Tauriq91 
@Darius1332
May you guys have an awesome day ahead, take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## ARYANTO (24/8/22)

Happy birthday
@Darius1332 
@Tauriq91
Yeahh - have your cake and enjoy !!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## NOOB (24/8/22)

Morning all and happy birthday
@Tauriq91 
@Darius1332
Hope you guys have a super day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Resistance (24/8/22)

@Tauriq91
@Darius1332

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Stranger (24/8/22)

@Tauriq91 
@Darius1332

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (24/8/22)

Happy Birthday!!!

@Tauriq91
@Darius1332

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Mzr (24/8/22)

Happy birthday to you @Tauriq91 and @Darius1332 wishing you both an awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ddk1979 (24/8/22)

@Tauriq91
@Darius1332

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## WV2021 (24/8/22)

Afternoon All.
Hope all are well and keeping safe.
Happy Birthday to
@Tauriq91 
@Darius1332 
May you guys have an awesome day

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Grand Guru (25/8/22)

No birthdays today. Happy vaping everyone!

​

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (25/8/22)

Happy Thursday...

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (25/8/22)

Good morning Ecigssa family, I trust everyone is well , may you guys have an amazing day ahead , take care and be safe out there

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (25/8/22)

Happy Thursday Ecigssa

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (25/8/22)



Reactions: Like 7


----------



## NOOB (25/8/22)

Morning all. Hope everyone has a great Thursday. Hang in there, it's almost weekend!

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## WV2021 (25/8/22)

Good Morning Vaping Family.
Happy Thrusday and blessed day ahead.
Keep those clouds flowing.

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (26/8/22)

A very happy birthday to the one and only @ARYANTO ! I hope you have a wonderful day and a blessed year ahead!

​

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (26/8/22)

Happy Birthday @ARYANTO !!!!!

Have an awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (26/8/22)

Good morning and a very special happy birthday 
@ARYANTO 
May you have an amazing day ahead , take care enjoy and party into the weekend

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/8/22)

Happy Birthday @ARYANTO ! May you have a SUPER LEKKER DAY !CHEERS

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (26/8/22)

happy birthday 

@ARYANTO

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (26/8/22)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to @ARYANTO


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## THE REAPER (26/8/22)

Happy Birthday 
@ARYANTO 
Have a awesome day everyone.

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (26/8/22)

Happy Birthday to one of the hardcore forum members!

@ARYANTO

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (26/8/22)

Happy Birthday @ARYANTO !!!!!

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (26/8/22)

Happy Birthday and Happy Every Day to you @ARYANTO !

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## NOOB (26/8/22)

Morning all. Happy Friday and happy birthday
@ARYANTO
Hoping you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mzr (26/8/22)

Happy birthday to you @ARYANTO may it be an awesome day further celebrating

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (26/8/22)

@ARYANTO

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (26/8/22)

@ARYANTO

May sucking on your Blotto bring you much joy on this special day

Many happy returns mate.

Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (26/8/22)

@ARYANTO 




Hope it was as special as you, if not make it special!

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (26/8/22)

happy birthday @ARYANTO !

hope you had a lovely day and will have a lekker weekend !

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (27/8/22)

Happy birthday @Dimi and @Laura Lee-Hillier . I hope you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/8/22)

Happy Birthday
@Dimi 
@Laura Lee-Hillier 

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Timwis (27/8/22)

Happy Birthday!

@Dimi 
@Laura Lee-Hillier

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## SAVaper (27/8/22)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to @Dimi and @Laura Lee-Hillier


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## vicTor (27/8/22)

happy birthday

@Laura Lee-Hillier 
@Dimi

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (27/8/22)

Happy birthday @Dimi and @Laura Lee-Hillier .

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Mzr (27/8/22)

Happy birthday to you @Dimi and @Laura Lee-Hillier wishing you both an awesome day further celebrating

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (27/8/22)

Happy Birthday!!!

@Dimi
@Laura Lee-Hillier

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ddk1979 (27/8/22)

@Dimi
@Laura Lee-Hillier

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Grand Guru (28/8/22)

Happy birthday @Keen@n and @Kadaboy. I hope you have an amazing day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Timwis (28/8/22)

Happy Birthday!

@Keen@n 
@Kadaboy

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Mzr (28/8/22)

Happy birthday to you @Keen@n and @Kadaboy wishing you both an amazing day celebrating

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/8/22)

Happy Birthday
@Keen@n 
@Kadaboy 

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## SAVaper (28/8/22)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to @Keen@n and @Kadaboy


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (28/8/22)

happy birthday

@Keen@n 
@Kadaboy

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (28/8/22)

Happy Birthday!!!

@Keen@n
@Kadaboy

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (28/8/22)

Happy birthday @Keen@n and @Kadaboy. I

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (28/8/22)

A happy belated birthday 
@Dimi
@Laura Lee-Hillier
I hope you guys had an awesome day

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (28/8/22)

A happy birthday 
@Keen@n
@Kadaboy
May you guys have an awesome day ahead , take care enjoy and may happy returns

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Resistance (28/8/22)

@Dimi
@Laura Lee-Hillier

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Resistance (28/8/22)

@Keen@n
@Kadaboy

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ddk1979 (28/8/22)

@Keen@n
@Kadaboy

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Kadaboy (28/8/22)

Thank you guys means alot!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 6


----------



## Grand Guru (29/8/22)

No birthdays today. Happy vaping everyone!

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 2


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (29/8/22)

Good morning Ecigssa family, I trust everyone is well and had a great weekend, have a fabulous week ahead take care enjoy be safe out there

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/8/22)



Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (29/8/22)



Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## NOOB (29/8/22)

Morning all. Happy belated birthday on Saturday
@Dimi 
@Laura Lee-Hillier
And Sunday
@Keen@n 
@Kadaboy 
Hope you guys had a fantastic weekend.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ARYANTO (29/8/22)

Belated birthday wishes for Saturday
@Dimi 
@Laura Lee-Hillier
And Sunday
@Keen@n 
@Kadaboy
Hope your birthday was as eventful as mine

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (29/8/22)

Happy Monday!!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Stranger (29/8/22)

Many happy returns for all the weekend birthdays

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Grand Guru (30/8/22)

Happy Birthday @Deadz and @Willi. Enjoy your special day!

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/8/22)

Happy Birthday
@Deadz 
@Willi 

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (30/8/22)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to @Deadz and @Willi


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (30/8/22)

Happy Birthday
@Deadz 
@Willi

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (30/8/22)

happy birthday

@Willi 
@Deadz

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (30/8/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@Deadz 
@Willi 
May you guys have an awesome day ahead, take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 12 | Can relate 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (30/8/22)

Happy Birthday!!!

@Deadz
@Willi

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (30/8/22)

Happy Birthday @Deadz and @Willi.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## NOOB (30/8/22)

Morning all. Happy birthday
@Deadz 
@Willi 
Hope you guys have a fantastic day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Resistance (30/8/22)

@Deadz
@Willi

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Mzr (30/8/22)

Happy birthday to you @Deadz and @Willi

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Timwis (30/8/22)

Happy Birthday!

@Deadz 
@Willi

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## WV2021 (30/8/22)

Good Morning All.
Hope all are well and keeping safe?
Happy Birthday to
@Deadz 
@Willi 
May you guys have an awesome day.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Stranger (30/8/22)

@Deadz 
@Willi

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## ddk1979 (30/8/22)

@Deadz 
@Willi

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Grand Guru (31/8/22)

No birthdays today. Happy vaping everyone!

​

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (31/8/22)



Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (31/8/22)



Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (31/8/22)

Have an awesome midweek everyone, take care enjoy and be safe out there

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (31/8/22)

Happy hump day - down hill to the weekend !

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## WV2021 (31/8/22)

Good Morning All.
Happy vaping guys and keep those juice flowing.
Have an great day all.

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## NOOB (31/8/22)

Morning all. Wishing everyone a beautiful hump day.

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mzr (31/8/22)

Morning all and have an awesome day vaping and may you not get a dry hits please_  _

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (1/9/22)

No birthdays today. Happy vaping everyone!

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (1/9/22)

Happy Spring Day!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (1/9/22)



Reactions: Like 8


----------



## ARYANTO (1/9/22)

Happy Spring !

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (1/9/22)

No birthdays ???? 
Wishing everyone a happy spring day and let’s have an amazing start to the new month , take care be safe out there

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/9/22)



Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## NOOB (1/9/22)

Morning all. Wishing everyone a fantastic Spring day.

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## WV2021 (1/9/22)

Good Afternoon All.
Wishing everyone a happy spring day and lovely vaping day.
Keep those clouds flowing.

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (1/9/22)

Greetings Vapers. Hope you had a good day. 
Have a good night everyone

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Grand Guru (2/9/22)

Happy birthday @Missioner and many happy returns!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## vicTor (2/9/22)

happy birthday

@Missioner

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Timwis (2/9/22)

Happy Birthday!

@Missioner

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/9/22)

Happy Birthday
@Missioner 

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (2/9/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@Missioner 
May you have an awesome day ahead , take care enjoy and many happy returns… party into the weekend

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (2/9/22)

Happy Birthday!!!

@Missioner

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## SAVaper (2/9/22)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to @Missioner


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (2/9/22)

Happy birthday @Missioner

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ARYANTO (2/9/22)

Happy Birthday!

@Missioner

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## WV2021 (2/9/22)

Good Morning all.
Hope everyone is ready for the weekend?
Keep safe and warm guys.
Happy birthday to
@Missioner 
May you have an awesome day

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Mzr (2/9/22)

Happy birthday to you @Missioner wishing you a lekker day celebrating

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Stranger (2/9/22)

@Missioner

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## ddk1979 (2/9/22)

@Missioner

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Resistance (2/9/22)

@Missioner

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Grand Guru (3/9/22)

Happy Birthday @Natheer and many happy returns!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## SAVaper (3/9/22)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to @Natheer


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (3/9/22)

Happy Birthday!!!

@Natheer

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ARYANTO (3/9/22)

Happy Birthday
@Natheer

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (3/9/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@Natheer 
May you have an awesome day ahead, take care enjoy and many happy returns of the day.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/9/22)

Happy Birthday
@Natheer 

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (3/9/22)

Happy Birthday @Natheer

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## vicTor (3/9/22)

happy birthday 

@Natheer

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Resistance (3/9/22)

@Natheer

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Timwis (3/9/22)

Happy Birthday!

@Natheer

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ddk1979 (3/9/22)

@Natheer

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Mzr (3/9/22)

Happy birthday to you @Natheer wishing you an awesome day filled with celebrations and cake

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Grand Guru (4/9/22)

No birthdays today. Have a blessed Sunday everyone!

​

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/9/22)



Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (4/9/22)



Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (4/9/22)

Have a super duper Sunday everyone, sit back , take care and enjoy the lazy day of the week

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 2


----------



## Mzr (4/9/22)

Happy Sunday to all have an awesome day before the week begins keep warm and safe

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 2


----------



## Resistance (4/9/22)



Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (5/9/22)

Happy Birthday @Sir Vape and many happy returns!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Timwis (5/9/22)

Happy Birthday!

@Sir Vape

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (5/9/22)

Happy Birthday!!!

@Sir Vape

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## SAVaper (5/9/22)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to @Sir Vape


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (5/9/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@Sir Vape 
Have an awesome day ahead, take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## vicTor (5/9/22)

happy birthday

@Sir Vape

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/9/22)

Happy Birthday
@Sir Vape 

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (5/9/22)

Happy Birthday @Sir Vape

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## NOOB (5/9/22)

Morning all.

Happy belated birthday for the weekend warriors
@Missioner
@Natheer

And happy birthday
@Sir Vape

Hope everyone has an awesome week ahead.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Mzr (5/9/22)

Happy birthday to @Sir Vape

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## WV2021 (5/9/22)

Good Morning All.
Hope all are well and keeping safe?
Happy Birthday to @Sir Vape 
May you have an awesome day.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ddk1979 (5/9/22)

@Sir Vape

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Stranger (5/9/22)

Many happy returns for all the weekend birthdays

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Stranger (5/9/22)

@Sir Vape

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## ARYANTO (5/9/22)

Happy birthday to all the sirs at
@Sir Vape
happy Monday all !

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Resistance (5/9/22)

@Sir Vape

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Grand Guru (6/9/22)

Happy Birthday @Ra1nMan and many happy returns!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (6/9/22)

Happy Birthday!!!

@Ra1nMan

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (6/9/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday
@Ra1nMan 
May you have an awesome day ahead , take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## SAVaper (6/9/22)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to @Ra1nMan


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## vicTor (6/9/22)

happy birthday

@Ra1nMan

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Resistance (6/9/22)

@Ra1nMan

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/9/22)

Happy Birthday
@Ra1nMan 

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (6/9/22)

Happy Birthday @Ra1nMan

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Timwis (6/9/22)

Happy Birthday!

@Ra1nMan

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## NOOB (6/9/22)

Morning all and happy birthday
@Ra1nMan
Hope you have a fantastic day.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Mzr (6/9/22)

Happy birthday to you @Ra1nMan hope you have an awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Stranger (6/9/22)

@Ra1nMan

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## ddk1979 (6/9/22)

@Ra1nMan

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ARYANTO (6/9/22)

Happy Birthday
@Ra1nMan

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Grand Guru (7/9/22)

No birthdays today. Happy vaping everyone!

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (7/9/22)

Happy Birthday to the ghosts....

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/9/22)



Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (7/9/22)

No birthdays , have a great day everyone, take care and be safe out there

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (7/9/22)



Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Resistance (7/9/22)

Happy vaping

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Grand Guru (8/9/22)

Happy Birthday @David.Fisher and many happy returns!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## SAVaper (8/9/22)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to @David.Fisher


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/9/22)

Happy Birthday
@David.Fisher 

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## vicTor (8/9/22)

happy birthday

@David.Fisher

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (8/9/22)

Happy Birthday!!!

@David.Fisher

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (8/9/22)

Happy Birthday @David.Fisher

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (8/9/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@David.Fisher 
May you have an amazing day ahead, take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Resistance (8/9/22)

@David.Fisher

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## NOOB (8/9/22)

Morning all and happy birthday
@David.Fisher
Hope you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Stranger (8/9/22)

@David.Fisher

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Timwis (8/9/22)

Happy Birthday!

@David.Fisher

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ddk1979 (8/9/22)

@David.Fisher

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Mzr (8/9/22)

Happy birthday to you @David.Fisher wishing you an awesome day of celebrations

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ARYANTO (8/9/22)

Happy birthday
@David.Fisher

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Grand Guru (9/9/22)

Happy Birthday @RawRam_cpt . I hope you have wonderful day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## SAVaper (9/9/22)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to @RawRam_cpt


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/9/22)

Happy Birthday
@RawRam_cpt 

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## vicTor (9/9/22)

happy birthday

@RawRam_cpt

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (9/9/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@RawRam_cpt 
May you have an awesome day ahead, take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (9/9/22)

Happy Birthday!!!

@RawRam_cpt

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ARYANTO (9/9/22)

Happy birthday...
@RawRam_cpt

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## NOOB (9/9/22)

Morning all. Happy Friday and happy birthday
@RawRam_cpt
Hope you have a great day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Mzr (9/9/22)

Happy birthday to you @RawRam_cpt have an awesome day celebrating?

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Stranger (9/9/22)

@RawRam_cpt
Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Resistance (9/9/22)

@RawRam_cpt

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ddk1979 (9/9/22)

@RawRam_cpt

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (9/9/22)

Happy Birthday @RawRam_cpt

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Timwis (9/9/22)

Happy Birthday!

@RawRam_cpt

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Grand Guru (10/9/22)

Happy birthday @TheSubieVaper. I hope you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Timwis (10/9/22)

Happy Birthday!

@TheSubieVaper

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/9/22)

Happy Birthday
@TheSubieVaper 

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (10/9/22)

A happy birthday 
@TheSubieVaper 
May you have an awesome day ahead, take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## SAVaper (10/9/22)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to @TheSubieVaper


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (10/9/22)

Happy birthday, @TheSubieVaper.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## vicTor (10/9/22)

happy birthday

@TheSubieVaper

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## ARYANTO (10/9/22)

Happy birthday 
@TheSubieVaper

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (10/9/22)

Happy Birthday!!!

@TheSubieVaper

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Mzr (10/9/22)

Happy birthday to you @TheSubieVaper wishing you an awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## ddk1979 (10/9/22)

@TheSubieVaper

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Grand Guru (11/9/22)

No birthdays today. Happy vaping everyone!

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (11/9/22)

Happy Sunday!!

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (11/9/22)

Have a super duper awesome Sunday everyone

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/9/22)



Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (11/9/22)



Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 2


----------



## ARYANTO (11/9/22)

No cake today , get the beer, t-bones ,wors ,chicken and start a braai !!!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (11/9/22)

@TheSubieVaper

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Resistance (11/9/22)



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Grand Guru (12/9/22)

Happy birthday @SDAYA and @Nick_Naidoo . I hope you have an amazing day!

Special birthday wishes for the one and only @Rob Fisher. Thank you for what you’re doing for the community and best wishes for the year ahead!

​

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 2


----------



## Timwis (12/9/22)

Happy Birthday!

@SDAYA 
@Nick_Naidoo
@Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (12/9/22)

Happy Birthday!!!

@SDAYA
@Nick_Naidoo

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (12/9/22)

Special Happy Birthday to a stalwart, mentor and all together awesome guy!!!

@Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (12/9/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@SDAYA 
@Nick_Naidoo 
May you guys have an awesome day ahead take care , enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (12/9/22)

A very special happy birthday message goes out to 
@Rob Fisher 
May you have an awesome day , wishing you everything of the best … do take care and enjoy

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (12/9/22)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to @Rob Fisher, @SDAYA and @Nick_Naidoo


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 2


----------



## Resistance (12/9/22)

@Rob Fisher




Have an Awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (12/9/22)

@Nick_Naidoo 
@SDAYA

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/9/22)

Happy Birthday Uncle @Rob Fisher may you have a super awesome day! CHEERS

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/9/22)

Happy Birthday
@Nick_Naidoo 
@SDAYA 

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (12/9/22)

happy birthday

@Rob Fisher 
@Nick_Naidoo 
@SDAYA

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (12/9/22)

Happy birthday @SDAYA and @Nick_Naidoo

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (12/9/22)

Happy Birthday @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (12/9/22)

Happy Birthday @Rob Fisher ! Wishing you the very best for the year ahead!

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (12/9/22)

Happy Birthday to the one and only Mr @Rob Fisher , hope you have an awesome day and year ahead.
Thank you for being the inspiration for a lot of Eciggars ~! 
@SDAYA and @Nick_Naidoo , great day to you ,enjoy your special day !
Rest of you , happy Monday !

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 2


----------



## Mzr (12/9/22)

Happy birthday to you 
@SDAYA 


@Nick_Naidoo 


@RobFisher

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## NOOB (12/9/22)

Goooooood morning all. 
Happy belated birthday for Saturday
@TheSubieVaper 

Happy birthday for today 
@SDAYA 
@Nick_Naidoo

And a special happy birthday to the legend
Uncle @Rob Fisher
Thanks for everything you do for this community and being awesome!

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 2


----------



## Stranger (12/9/22)

Many happy returns for @TheSubieVaper

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Stranger (12/9/22)

@SDAYA 
@Nick_Naidoo

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (12/9/22)

@Rob Fisher

Many happy returns

Who be Rob Fisher man?

He be de vaping man, the man with the Dvarw's

OH, you be talking about DA MAN

yeah man, DA VAPING MAN

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (12/9/22)

@SDAYA
@Nick_Naidoo

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (12/9/22)

Special birthday wishes to you
@Rob Fisher
Thank you for your contributions to the forum and to vaping in general.

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Silver (12/9/22)

I want to take this opportunity to make a very special birthday wish to a very special person 

To @Rob Fisher 

Rob, I wish you all the very best for today - hope you had a lovely day and that you were spoiled by family.
Wishing you all the very best for the year ahead. Lots of health and happiness to you!

Thank you for everything you have done for all of us and for vaping over nearly a decade!
- All the selfless serving on this forum
- All the vape meets
- Helping us with so much around each and every VapeCon event - for being the best MC and for keeping me sane through it all!
- For all the chats and all the guidance over the years
- For being a truly remarkable ambassador of vaping in SA and the world
- And for being the genuine and kind person you always are

Thank you, thank you Rob !

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## THE REAPER (12/9/22)

Happy Birthday 

@Rob Fisher 
Hope you had an awesome day and many more to come.

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (12/9/22)

Happy Birthday @Rob Fisher 

I trust you had a good one, and is still getting spoilt rotten?
All the best for the year ahead, skipper!

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (12/9/22)

Happy Birthday to @SDAYA and @Nick_Naidoo 

Hope you had a lekke day.

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (13/9/22)

A very happy birthday to @Puff the Magic Dragon . I hope you have an amazing day and a wonderful year ahead!

​

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (13/9/22)

A very warm and special happy birthday message goes out to 
@Puff the Magic Dragon 
Thank you for always being the kind person you are and one of the more helpful guys on the forum , may you have an amazing day ahead , take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (13/9/22)

Happy Birthday!

@Puff the Magic Dragon

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (13/9/22)

Happy Birthday!!!

@Puff the Magic Dragon

Have an awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/9/22)

Happy Birthday KING  @Puff the Magic Dragon ! I hope you have super lekker day! Keep on being the super funny awesome guy that you are! Till the next fantastic four meet CHEERS

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## THE REAPER (13/9/22)

Happy Birthday 
@Puff the Magic Dragon 
Have a great day everyone.

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (13/9/22)

Happy Birthday @Puff the Magic Dragon! Have a good one!

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (13/9/22)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to @Puff the Magic Dragon


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (13/9/22)

happy birthday

@Puff the Magic Dragon

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## NOOB (13/9/22)

Good morning all and happy birthday
@Puff the Magic Dragon
Hope you have a fantastic day and year ahead.

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (13/9/22)

@Puff the Magic Dragon

Many happy returns old friend

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mzr (13/9/22)

Happy birthday to you @Puff the Magic Dragon wishing you an awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (13/9/22)

Special birthday wishes to you

@Puff the Magic Dragon

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (13/9/22)

Happy birthday @Puff the Magic Dragon !
have a great day

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (13/9/22)

Happy birthday to you:
@Puff the Magic Dragon
Hope you'll sing this the whole day ...

Puff the magic dragon lived by the sea 
And frolicked in the autumn mist in a land called Honah Lee 
Little Jackie Paper loved that rascal Puff 
And brought him strings and sealing wax and other fancy stuff.

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Nick_Naidoo (13/9/22)

Happy Birthday @Puff the Magic Dragon

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (13/9/22)

@Puff the Magic Dragon

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (14/9/22)

No birthdays today. Happy vaping everyone!

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/9/22)



Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (14/9/22)

Happy Wednesday!!!

And happy birthday to Dr. Grant!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (14/9/22)

Good morning everyone, may you guys have an amazing day ahead , take care and enjoy

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 2


----------



## ARYANTO (14/9/22)

Morning gang ,have a gr8 hump day and be safe

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (14/9/22)



Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1


----------



## NOOB (14/9/22)

Morning all. Hope everyone has a fantastic day!

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## WV2021 (14/9/22)

Good Morning All.
Hope everyone is keeping safe and warm.
Have an great day all

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (15/9/22)

Happy birthday @Daniel da Rocha . I hope you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (15/9/22)

Happy Birthday!!! 

@Daniel da Rocha

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## SAVaper (15/9/22)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to @Daniel da Rocha


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## vicTor (15/9/22)

happy birthday

@Daniel da Rocha

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## ddk1979 (15/9/22)

@Daniel da Rocha

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (15/9/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@Daniel da Rocha 
May you have an awesome day ahead , take enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/9/22)

Happy Birthday
@Daniel da Rocha 

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Resistance (15/9/22)

@Daniel da Rocha

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## NOOB (15/9/22)

Morning all and happy birthday
@Daniel da Rocha
Hope you have a fantastic day.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## ARYANTO (15/9/22)

Happy birthday 
@Daniel da Rocha

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Timwis (15/9/22)

Happy Birthday!

@Daniel da Rocha

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Stranger (15/9/22)

@Daniel da Rocha

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Mzr (15/9/22)

Happy birthday to you @Daniel da Rocha wishing you a lekker day celebrating

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Grand Guru (16/9/22)

A very happy birthday to @MRHarris1. I hope you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (16/9/22)

Happy Birthday!!!

@MRHarris1

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## vicTor (16/9/22)

happy birthday

@MRHarris1

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## ARYANTO (16/9/22)

Marius , baie geluk met jou verjaarsdag , wens jou 'n wintie dag en die beste vir die jaar vorentoe , geniet dit !

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## SAVaper (16/9/22)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to @MRHarris1


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/9/22)

Happy Birthday
@MRHarris1 

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Hooked (16/9/22)

Happy Bithday to a special person @MRHarris1 who, a few years back, hand-delivered (after a longish drive from another area of Cape Town) a Vuse which he had bought for me at VapeCon.

Wishing you the very best for the year ahead.

.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Resistance (16/9/22)

@MRHarris1 


May it be awesome!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Stranger (16/9/22)

@MRHarris1

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Mzr (16/9/22)

Happy birthday to you @MRHarris1 wishing you a lekker day celebrating

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ddk1979 (16/9/22)

@MRHarris1

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Timwis (16/9/22)

Happy Birthday!

@MRHarris1

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (16/9/22)

A very happy birthday 
@MRHarris1 
I hope you had an awesome day , may the party continue through the weekend

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Kuhlkatz (16/9/22)

Happy Birthday @MRHarris1 

Many happy returns & I hope you had a good one !

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Grand Guru (17/9/22)

Happy birthday @anthony001 and @Crafted Coils . I hope you have an amazing day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Timwis (17/9/22)

Happy Birthday!

@anthony001 
@Crafted Coils

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Mzr (17/9/22)

Happy birthday to you @anthony001 and @Crafted Coils wishing you both an awesome day celebrating ahead

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/9/22)

Happy Birthday
@anthony001 
@Crafted Coils 

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (17/9/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@anthony001 
@Crafted Coils 
May you guys have an awesome day ahead , take care and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## ARYANTO (17/9/22)

Happy birthday 
@anthony001 
@Crafted Coils

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## SAVaper (17/9/22)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to @anthony001 and @Crafted Coils


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (17/9/22)

Happy Birthday!!!

@anthony001
@Crafted Coils

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## vicTor (17/9/22)

happy birthday

@Crafted Coils 
@anthony001

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## ddk1979 (17/9/22)

@Crafted Coils 
@anthony001

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Resistance (17/9/22)

@anthony001 and @Crafted Coils

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Grand Guru (18/9/22)

No birthdays today. Happy vaping everyone!

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (18/9/22)



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/9/22)



Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (18/9/22)

Happy super duper Sunday everyone, take care and have a chilled out day before the crazy week starts again.

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (18/9/22)

Happy Sunday! 

(PS: @ARYANTO you can buy cake and candles and have a practise-birthday, there is always reason for cake... or muffins)

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Mzr (18/9/22)

Happy Sunday to all even though eskom blew out our candles just hope everyone has batteries so we can vape

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## ARYANTO (18/9/22)

Happy Sunday afternoon , our power just came back on ---at least the beers are cold

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (19/9/22)

No birthdays today. I hope everyone has a wonderful day!

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (19/9/22)

Happy Monday!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/9/22)



Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (19/9/22)

No birthday???? Have an amazing start to the new week , take care be safe out there and enjoy

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## NOOB (19/9/22)

Morning all. Happy belated birthday to the weekend warriors
@MRHarris1
@anthony001 
@Crafted Coils 
Hope everyone had a great weekend.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Mzr (19/9/22)

Have a awesome week everyone just keep the batteries fully charged and wicks clean an wet and all will be good

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## WV2021 (19/9/22)

Good Afternoon all.
Hope all are well and keeping safe.
Happy Monday all.

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 2


----------



## Resistance (19/9/22)



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Grand Guru (20/9/22)

Happy birthday @Nadz1972 . Enjoy your special day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/9/22)

Happy Birthday
@Nadz1972 

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## vicTor (20/9/22)

happy birthday

@Nadz1972

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## ARYANTO (20/9/22)

Happy birthday
@Nadz1972

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## SAVaper (20/9/22)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to @Nadz1972


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (20/9/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@Nadz1972 
May you have an awesome day ahead , take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Timwis (20/9/22)

Happy Birthday!

@Nadz1972

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## NOOB (20/9/22)

Morning all. Happy birthday 
@Nadz1972
Hope you have a great day.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Mzr (20/9/22)

Happy birthday to you @Nadz1972 have a awesome day

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (20/9/22)

Happy Birthday!!!

@Nadz1972

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Stranger (20/9/22)

@Nadz1972

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## ddk1979 (20/9/22)

@Nadz1972

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Grand Guru (21/9/22)

Happy birthday @Jabs and many happy returns!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Mzr (21/9/22)

Happy birthday to you @Jabs wishing you a lekker day celebrating

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Timwis (21/9/22)

Happy Birthday!

@Jabs

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## vicTor (21/9/22)

happy birthday 

@Jabs

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (21/9/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@Jabs 
May you have an awesome day ahead, take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## SAVaper (21/9/22)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to @Jabs


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (21/9/22)

Happy Birthday!!!

@Jabs

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/9/22)

Happy Birthday
@Jabs 

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## WV2021 (21/9/22)

Good Morning All.
Hope all are keeping safe and warm.
Happy birthday to
@Jabs may you have an awesome day.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## NOOB (21/9/22)

Morning all.
Happy birthday
@Jabs
Hope you have a fantastic day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## ddk1979 (21/9/22)

@Jabs

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## ARYANTO (21/9/22)

Happy birthday
@Jabs

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Resistance (21/9/22)

@Nadz1972

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Resistance (21/9/22)

@Jabs

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Grand Guru (22/9/22)

Happy birthday @Superman69 . Enjoy your special day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Timwis (22/9/22)

Happy Birthday!

@Superman69

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (22/9/22)

Happy Birthday!!!

@Superman69

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/9/22)

Happy Birthday
@Superman69 

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## SAVaper (22/9/22)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to @Superman69


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## vicTor (22/9/22)

happy birthday

@Superman69

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## ARYANTO (22/9/22)

Happy Birthday!

@Superman69

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## NOOB (22/9/22)

Morning all.
Happy birthday 
@Superman69
Hope you have a great day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (22/9/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@Superman69 
May you have an awesome day ahead , take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Mzr (22/9/22)

Happy birthday to you @Superman69

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ddk1979 (22/9/22)

@Superman69

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## WV2021 (22/9/22)

Good Morning All,
Hope all are well and keeping safe.
Happy Birthday to @Superman69 
May you have an awesome day.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Grand Guru (23/9/22)

Happy birthday @picautomaton . I hope you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Timwis (23/9/22)

Happy Birthday!

@picautomaton

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Mzr (23/9/22)

Happy birthday to you @picautomaton wishing you an awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (23/9/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@picautomaton 
May you have an awesome day ahead, take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (23/9/22)

Happy Birthday!!!

@picautomaton

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## SAVaper (23/9/22)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to @picautomaton


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## vicTor (23/9/22)

happy birthday

@picautomaton

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/9/22)

Happy Birthday
@picautomaton 

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## NOOB (23/9/22)

Morning all and happy birthday
@picautomaton
Hope you have a great day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ARYANTO (23/9/22)

Happy birthday 
@picautomaton

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## ddk1979 (23/9/22)

@picautomaton

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Resistance (23/9/22)

@Superman69

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Resistance (23/9/22)

@picautomaton

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## WV2021 (23/9/22)

Good Afternoon all.
Hope all are well and keeping safe.
Happy Birthday to
@picautomaton may you have and awesome day.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Grand Guru (24/9/22)

No birthdays today. have a blessed weekend everyone!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mzr (24/9/22)

Enjoy your weekend peeps

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/9/22)



Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (24/9/22)

Happy Saturday!

Happy Heritage Day!

Happy Muppet Day!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (24/9/22)

Good morning and a happy heritage day everyone… may you guys have an amazing day ahead take care and be safe out there.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 2


----------



## Resistance (24/9/22)



Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (24/9/22)

Get the beer in the fridge , the Weber on standby and the steaks defrosted , HAPPY BRAAI DAY !

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (25/9/22)

Happy birthday @Gru007 and @Smoke187. I hope you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Timwis (25/9/22)

Happy Birthday!

@Gru007 
@Smoke187

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## SAVaper (25/9/22)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to @Gru007 and @Smoke187


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/9/22)

Happy Birthday
@Gru007 
@Smoke187 

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (25/9/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@Gru007 
@Smoke187 
May you guys have an amazing day ahead , take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Gru007 (25/9/22)

Good morning 
Thank you for all the birthday wishes

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (25/9/22)

Happy Birthday!!!

@Gru007
@Smoke187

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Silver (25/9/22)

Happy birthday to @Gru007 and @Smoke187 
have a great day!


@Smoke187 has been a member here since 2014!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Resistance (25/9/22)

@Gru007 
@Smoke187

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## ARYANTO (25/9/22)

Good morning gang and a happy birthday to:
@Gru007 
@Smoke187
ENJOY

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Mzr (25/9/22)

Happy birthday to you 
@Gru007 
@Smoke187 
Have an awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 8 | Funny 1


----------



## vicTor (25/9/22)

happy birthday

@Gru007 
@Smoke187

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## ddk1979 (25/9/22)

@Gru007 
@Smoke187

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Grand Guru (26/9/22)

Happy birthday @Varda and @Muzzammil Khan . Enjoy your special day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Timwis (26/9/22)

Happy Birthday!

@Varda 
@Muzzammil Khan

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Silver (26/9/22)

Happy birthday @Varda and @Muzzammil Khan 
enjoy your day!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (26/9/22)

Happy Birthday!!!

@Varda
@Muzzammil Khan

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/9/22)

Happy Birthday
@Varda 
@Muzzammil Khan 

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (26/9/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@Muzzammil Khan 
@Varda 
May you guys have an awesome day ahead , take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## SAVaper (26/9/22)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to @Varda and @Muzzammil Khan


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Resistance (26/9/22)

@Varda 
@Muzzammil Khan

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ARYANTO (26/9/22)

Happy Birthday to...
@Varda 
@Muzzammil Khan

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## vicTor (26/9/22)

happy birthday

@Muzzammil Khan 
@Varda

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Mzr (26/9/22)

Happy birthday to you 
@Muzzammil Khan 
@Varda 
Wishing you both an awesome day further

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## ddk1979 (26/9/22)

@Varda 
@Muzzammil Khan

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Grand Guru (27/9/22)

Happy birthday @Muhammad Peer and @Razzal. i hope you have a wonderful day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (27/9/22)

Happy Birthday!!!

@Muhammad Peer 
@Razzal

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## SAVaper (27/9/22)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to @Muhammad Peer and @Razzal


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## vicTor (27/9/22)

happy birthday

@Razzal 
@Muhammad Peer

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (27/9/22)

Happy birthday @Razzal and @Muhammad Peer 
hope you have a great day!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/9/22)

Happy Birthday
@Muhammad Peer 
@Razzal 

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (27/9/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday
@Muhammad Peer 
@Razzal 
May you guys have an amazing day ahead , take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## WV2021 (27/9/22)

Good Morning All.
Hope all are safe and keeping warm.
Have a blessed day.
Happy Birthday to
@Muhammad Peer 
@Razzal 
May you guys have an awesome day

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Timwis (27/9/22)

Happy Birthday!

@Muhammad Peer 
@Razzal

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Stranger (27/9/22)

@Muhammad Peer 
@Razzal

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Mzr (27/9/22)

Happy birthday to you @Muhammad Peer and @Razzal wishing you both an awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## ddk1979 (27/9/22)

@Muhammad Peer 
@Razzal

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Resistance (27/9/22)

@Muhammad Peer 
@Razzal

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## ARYANTO (27/9/22)

Happy Birthday!

@Muhammad Peer 
@Razzal

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Grand Guru (28/9/22)

No birthdays today. Happy vaping everyone!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (28/9/22)

No birthdays???? 
I hope everyone is well , have an awesome day ahead,take care enjoy and keep on vaping!!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 2


----------



## Resistance (28/9/22)

Have a good day folks.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (28/9/22)

Happy Wednesday!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/9/22)



Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (28/9/22)

Happy hump day ,folks .

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (28/9/22)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Mzr (28/9/22)

Have a lekker day everyone

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 2


----------



## Grand Guru (29/9/22)

Happy birthday @Shakesy . I hope you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## SAVaper (29/9/22)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to @Shakesy


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## vicTor (29/9/22)

happy birthday

@Shakesy

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/9/22)

Happy Birthday
@Shakesy 

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## ARYANTO (29/9/22)

Happy birthday
@Shakesy

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (29/9/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@Shakesy 
May you have an awesome day ahead, take enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (29/9/22)

Happy Birthday!!!

@Shakesy

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Resistance (29/9/22)

@Shakesy

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Timwis (29/9/22)

Happy Birthday!

@Shakesy

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Mzr (29/9/22)

Happy birthday to you @Shakesy wishing you a lekker day celebrating

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## ddk1979 (29/9/22)

@Shakesy

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## NOOB (29/9/22)

Morning all. Happy belated birthday to all those that I've missed and happy birthday
@Shakesy
Hope you have a fantastic day.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Stranger (29/9/22)

@Shakesy

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Grand Guru (30/9/22)

Happy birthday @Carel1966. I hope you have a wonderful day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Timwis (30/9/22)

Happy Birthday!

@Carel1966

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/9/22)

Happy Birthday
@Carel1966 

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (30/9/22)

Happy Birthday!!!

@Carel1966

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## vicTor (30/9/22)

happy birthday

@Carel1966

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## SAVaper (30/9/22)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to @Carel1966


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (30/9/22)

Happy birthday @Carel1966.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (30/9/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@Carel1966 
May you have an amazing day ahead , take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## NOOB (30/9/22)

Morning all. Happy Friday and happy birthday
@Carel1966
Hope you have a fantastic day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Silver (30/9/22)

Happy birthday @Carel1966 
have a great day and birthday weekend

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## ARYANTO (30/9/22)

Happy Birthday!
@Carel1966

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Mzr (30/9/22)

Happy birthday to you @Carel1966 wishing you a awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Stranger (30/9/22)

@Carel1966

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## ddk1979 (30/9/22)

@Carel1966

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Resistance (30/9/22)

@Carel

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Grand Guru (1/10/22)

No birthdays today. Have a peaceful weekend fellow vapers!

​

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/10/22)



Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 2


----------



## ARYANTO (1/10/22)

Happy October fellow vapers , have a good weekend , I'm cleaning the pool....

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (1/10/22)

No birthdays???? I hope everyone has a fantastic day ahead , take care and be safe out there guys

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 2


----------



## Resistance (1/10/22)



Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (2/10/22)

Happy birthday @Jaco T . I hope you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Timwis (2/10/22)

Happy Birthday!

@Jaco T

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## vicTor (2/10/22)

happy birthday

@Jaco T

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## SAVaper (2/10/22)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to @Jaco T


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/10/22)

Happy Birthday
@Jaco T 

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (2/10/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@Jaco T 
May you have an awesome day ahead, take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (2/10/22)

Happy Birthday!!!

@Jaco T

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## ARYANTO (2/10/22)

Happy birthday
@Jaco T

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Silver (2/10/22)

Happy birthday @Jaco T 
hope you have a great day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## ddk1979 (2/10/22)

@Jaco T

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Resistance (2/10/22)

@Jaco T

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Mzr (2/10/22)

Happy birthday to you @Jaco T hope you having an awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Grand Guru (3/10/22)

Happy birthday @Jones and @Speedy_11 . I hope you have an amazing day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Timwis (3/10/22)

Happy Birthday!

@Jones 
@Speedy_11

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (3/10/22)

Happy Birthday!!!

@Jones
@Speedy_11

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## vicTor (3/10/22)

happy birthday

@Speedy_11 
@Jones

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/10/22)

Happy Birthday
@Jones 
@Speedy_11 

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (3/10/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@Jones 
@Speedy_11 
May you guys have have an awesome day ahead , take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Silver (3/10/22)

Happy birthday @Jones and @Speedy_11   
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## ARYANTO (3/10/22)

@Jones 
@Speedy_11

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (3/10/22)

Happy birthday, @Jones and @Speedy_11 .

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Resistance (3/10/22)

@Jones @Speedy_11

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## WV2021 (3/10/22)

Good Moring Happy Birthday to
@Jones 
@Speedy_11 
May you guys have an awesome day.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Mzr (3/10/22)

Happy birthday to you @Jones and @Speedy_11 wishing you both an awesome day further

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## NOOB (3/10/22)

Morning all. Happy belated birthday
@Jaco T 
And happy birthday
@Jones 
@Speedy_11 
Hope you all have fantastic birthdays.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ddk1979 (3/10/22)

@Jones 
@Speedy_11

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Stranger (3/10/22)

Many happy returns for all the weekend birthdays

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Stranger (3/10/22)

@Jones 
@Speedy_11

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Jones (3/10/22)

Thanks everyone. You make me feel ssooo special

Sent from my Mi 9 SE using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## Grand Guru (4/10/22)

Happy birthday @Rooigevaar. I hope you have an amazing day!

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mzr (4/10/22)

Happy birthday to you @Rooigevaar wishing you a awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (4/10/22)

Happy Birthday!

@Rooigevaar

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (4/10/22)

Happy Birthday!!!

@Rooigevaar

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (4/10/22)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to @Rooigevaar


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/10/22)

Happy Birthday
@Rooigevaar 

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (4/10/22)

happy birthday

@Rooigevaar

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (4/10/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@Rooigevaar 
May you have an awesome day ahead , take enjoy and many returns.

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (4/10/22)

Happy birthday @Rooigevaar !


Hope you have a lovely day and a happy year ahead!

Thanks for all the support over the years and for producing such amazing juices. 

To celebrate , here’s an old pic of Taviro back in the day. The devices have changed but the juice is still firmly in rotation and I vape it daily !

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rooigevaar (4/10/22)

Thank you everyone!! Really apreciated!!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 9


----------



## ddk1979 (4/10/22)

@Rooigevaar

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (4/10/22)

@Rooigevaar

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 1


----------



## Stranger (4/10/22)

@Rooigevaar

Many happy returns Mr Red Danger

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## NOOB (4/10/22)

Good day all and happy birthday 
@Rooigevaar
Hope you have a fantastic day!

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## WV2021 (4/10/22)

Good Afternoon all
Happy Birthday @Rooigevaar

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (4/10/22)

Happy Birthday @Rooigevaar

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (5/10/22)

Happy birthday @Aasif cape vape @balZak1 @CraigPortalZA and @Vaping Saved My Life. I hope you have an awesome day!

Special birthday wishes to @ddk1979. I hope you have a wonderful day and a blessed year ahead!

​

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (5/10/22)

happy birthday

@CraigPortalZA 
@ddk1979 
@Vaping Saved My Life 
@Aasif cape vape 
@balZak1

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (5/10/22)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to @Aasif cape vape
@balZak1
@CraigPortalZA
@Vaping Saved My Life

Special wishes to a good friend @ddk1979.
Have a blessed day


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (5/10/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@Aasif cape vape
@balZak1
@CraigPortalZA
@Vaping Saved My Life
May you guys have an awesome day ahead , take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (5/10/22)

A very special happy birthday goes out to 
@ddk1979 
May you have an epic day , take care enjoy and many many happy returns, I hope you got a few devices setup for the day , and let it be epic!!!!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/10/22)

Happy Birthday
@Aasif cape vape 
@balZak1 
@CraigPortalZA 
@Vaping Saved My Life 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/10/22)

Happy Birthday
@ddk1979 


A special birthday wish for an awesome guy!May you have a super lekker day!!!!

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (5/10/22)

Happy Birthday to
@balZak1
@CraigPortalZA
@Vaping Saved My Life
@ddk1979

And special birthday wishes to @Aasif cape vape. Have a vaping good day and all the best for the year ahead!

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (5/10/22)

Happy birthday
@CraigPortalZA 
@ddk1979 
@Vaping Saved My Life 
@Aasif cape vape 
@balZak1

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## WV2021 (5/10/22)

Good Morning All.
I hope all are well and keeping safe.
Happy Birthday to
@CraigPortalZA 
@ddk1979 
@Vaping Saved My Life 
@Aasif cape vape 
@balZak1 
May you guys have an awesome day.

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mzr (5/10/22)

Happy birthday to you 
@Aasif cape vape 
@CraigPortalZA 
@balZak1 
@Vaping Saved My Life 
@ddk1979 
Wishing you all a awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## NOOB (5/10/22)

Morning all and happy birthday
@CraigPortalZA 
@ddk1979 
@Vaping Saved My Life 
@Aasif cape vape 
@balZak1
Hope you guys have a fantastic day!

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (5/10/22)

Happy Birthday!!!

@CraigPortalZA
@ddk1979
@Vaping Saved My Life
@Aasif cape vape
@balZak1

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (5/10/22)

Happy Birthday!

@CraigPortalZA
@ddk1979
@Vaping Saved My Life
@Aasif cape vape
@balZak1

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (5/10/22)

@CraigPortalZA 
@ddk1979 
@Vaping Saved My Life 
@Aasif cape vape 
@balZak1

Many happy returns

enough dudes here for a party

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (5/10/22)

Happy Birthday

@Aasif cape vape
@balZak1
@CraigPortalZA
@Vaping Saved My Life

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (5/10/22)

Special Happy Birthday to @ddk1979

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (5/10/22)

@Aasif cape vape
@balZak1
@CraigPortalZA
@Vaping Saved My Life

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Resistance (5/10/22)

@ddk1979 


Hope your day is as awesome as you want it to be. God bless, and may you have many more.

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (5/10/22)

@Aasif cape vape
@balZak1
@CraigPortalZA
@Vaping Saved My Life

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## ddk1979 (5/10/22)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Silver (5/10/22)

Happy birthday

@CraigPortalZA 
@ddk1979 
@Vaping Saved My Life 
@Aasif cape vape 
@balZak1

hope you had a great day !
all the best for the year ahead

Just like to give a shout out and high five to long standing members @ddk1979 amd @Aasif cape vape who have been here for many years. @balZak1 too since 2019.

Also to Kurt @Vaping Saved My Life for being in the industry for a long time and for all you do for the Vaping cause !

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (5/10/22)

Happy Birthday to @CraigPortalZA , @ddk1979 , @Vaping Saved My Life , @Aasif cape vape and @balZak1 

Many happy returns and I hope you all had a great day !

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Aasif cape vape (6/10/22)

Thank you all for the birthday wishes and a belated happy birthday to all of those who shared the same birthday as me haha hope you all had a wonderful day!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## Grand Guru (6/10/22)

Happy birthday @Ryan Evans and @toby. I hope you have an amazing day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## SAVaper (6/10/22)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to @Ryan Evans and @toby


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/10/22)

Happy Birthday
@Ryan Evans 
@toby 

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (6/10/22)

Happy Birthday!!!

@Ryan Evans
@toby

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## vicTor (6/10/22)

happy birthday

@Ryan Evans 
@toby

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## WV2021 (6/10/22)

Good Morning All
Hope everyone is keeping safe and warm.
Happy Birthday to
@Ryan Evans 
@toby 
May you guys have an awesome day.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (6/10/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@Ryan Evans 
@toby 
May you have an awesome day ahead,take care enjoy and many happy returns of the day

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## NOOB (6/10/22)

Morning all.
Happy birthday 
@Ryan Evans 
@toby
Hope you guys have a fantastic day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Mzr (6/10/22)

Happy birthday to you @Ryan Evans and @toby wishing you both an awesome day further

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Stranger (6/10/22)

@Ryan Evans 
@toby

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Timwis (6/10/22)

Happy Birthday!

@Ryan Evans 
@toby

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Resistance (6/10/22)

@Ryan Evans 
@toby

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## ddk1979 (6/10/22)

@Ryan Evans 
@toby

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## ARYANTO (6/10/22)

@ECIGSSA - a whole 9 years old !
@Ryan Evans 
@toby
Happy ,happy birthday

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Grand Guru (7/10/22)

Happy birthday @Is’haaq7. I hope you have an amazing day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Timwis (7/10/22)

Happy Birthday!

@Is’haaq7

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (7/10/22)

Happy Birthday!!!

@Is’haaq7

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## vicTor (7/10/22)

happy birthday

@Is’haaq7

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## SAVaper (7/10/22)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to @Is’haaq7


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/10/22)

Happy Birthday
@Is’haaq7 

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (7/10/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@Is’haaq7 
May you have an awesome day ahead, take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Silver (7/10/22)

Happy birthday @Is’haaq7
hope you have a lovely day and weekend!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## ARYANTO (7/10/22)

Happy Birthday!!!
@Is’haaq7

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Stranger (7/10/22)

@Is’haaq7

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Mzr (7/10/22)

Happy birthday to you @Is’haaq7 hope you have an awesome day further celebrating

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## ddk1979 (7/10/22)

@Is’haaq7

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (7/10/22)

Happy birthday @Is’haaq7. I

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Grand Guru (8/10/22)

Happy birthday @Random264 and @frederikvsf. Enjoy your special day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Timwis (8/10/22)

Happy Birthday!

@Random264 
@frederikvsf

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (8/10/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@Random264 
@frederikvsf
May you guys have an awesome day ahead , take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## vicTor (8/10/22)

happy birthday

@Random264 
@frederikvsf

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/10/22)

Happy Birthday
@Random264 
@frederikvsf 

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## SAVaper (8/10/22)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to @Random264 and @frederikvsf


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## ARYANTO (8/10/22)

Happy Birthday
@Random264 
@frederikvsf

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (8/10/22)

Happy Birthday!!!

@Random264
@frederikvsf

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (8/10/22)

Happy birthday @Random264 and @frederikvsf.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Mzr (8/10/22)

Happy birthday to you @Random264 and @frederikvsf wishing you a lekker day celebrating

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Resistance (8/10/22)

@Is’haaq7

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Resistance (8/10/22)

@Random264 
@frederikvsf

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## ddk1979 (8/10/22)

@Random264 
@frederikvsf

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Grand Guru (9/10/22)

No birthdays today. Happy vaping everyone!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (9/10/22)

Have a super duper Sunday everyone, take care and be safe out there

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/10/22)



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (9/10/22)

Happy Sunday!!!!


Sharon!!!! Sharonnnnnn!!!! Happy Birthday Sharonnn!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Resistance (9/10/22)



Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (10/10/22)

Happy birthday @Befo5 @Shadowhunter @SmokelessFire and @Zack Damon. I hope you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (10/10/22)

Happy Birthday!!!

@Befo5 
@Shadowhunter 
@SmokelessFire 
@Zack Damon

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/10/22)

Happy Birthday
@Befo5 
@Shadowhunter 
@SmokelessFire 
@Zack Damon 



May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## SAVaper (10/10/22)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to @Befo5 @Shadowhunter @SmokelessFire and @Zack Damon


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## vicTor (10/10/22)

happy birthday

@Zack Damon 
@Befo5 
@Shadowhunter 
@SmokelessFire

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (10/10/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@Befo5 
@Shadowhunter 
@SmokelessFire 
@Zack Damon
May you guys have an awesome day ahead, take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Silver (10/10/22)

Happy Birthday 

@Befo5 
@Shadowhunter
@SmokelessFire 
@Zack Damon

hope you have a great day and year ahead!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Resistance (10/10/22)

@Befo5
@Shadowhunter
@SmokelessFire
@Zack Damon

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Mzr (10/10/22)

Happy birthday to you
@Befo5
@Shadowhunter
@SmokelessFire 
@Zack Damon 
Wishing you all an awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Stranger (10/10/22)

@Befo5 
@Shadowhunter 
@SmokelessFire 
@Zack Damon

Many happy returns everyone.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (10/10/22)

Happy birthday @Befo5 @Shadowhunter @SmokelessFire and @Zack Damon

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## WV2021 (10/10/22)

Good Morning all.
Hope all are safe and healthy.
Happy birthday to
@Befo5 
@Shadowhunter 
@SmokelessFire 
@Zack Damon 
May you guys have an awesome one

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## ddk1979 (10/10/22)

@Befo5 
@Shadowhunter 
@SmokelessFire 
@Zack Damon

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## ARYANTO (10/10/22)

@Befo5 
@Shadowhunter 
@SmokelessFire 
@Zack Damon
Happy birthday , may it be a good Monday

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Timwis (10/10/22)

Happy Birthday!

@Befo5 
@Shadowhunter 
@SmokelessFire 
@Zack Damon

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Grand Guru (11/10/22)

Happy birthday @Darth Vaper and @KrayFish404. I hope you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Timwis (11/10/22)

Happy Birthday!

@Darth Vaper 
@KrayFish404

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Mzr (11/10/22)

Happy birthday to you 
@Darth Vaper 
@KrayFish404 
Wishing you both an awesome day further celebrating

Reactions: Like 8 | Agree 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/10/22)

Happy Birthday
@Darth Vaper 
@KrayFish404 

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (11/10/22)

Happy Birthday!!!

@Darth Vaper
@KrayFish404

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## vicTor (11/10/22)

happy birthday

@KrayFish404 
@Darth Vaper

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (11/10/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@Darth Vaper 
@KrayFish404
May you guys have an awesome day ahead, take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## SAVaper (11/10/22)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to @Darth Vaper and @KrayFish404


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (11/10/22)

Happy Birthday

@Darth Vaper
@KrayFish404

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Resistance (11/10/22)

@Darth Vaper 
@KrayFish404

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Stranger (11/10/22)

@Darth Vaper 
@KrayFish404

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## ddk1979 (11/10/22)

@Darth Vaper 
@KrayFish404

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## ARYANTO (11/10/22)

Happy birthday 
@Darth Vaper 
@KrayFish404

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Grand Guru (12/10/22)

Happy birthday @StompieZA and many happy returns!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Mzr (12/10/22)

Happy birthday to you @StompieZA have a awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (12/10/22)

Happy Birthday!!!

@StompieZA

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## vicTor (12/10/22)

happy birthday

@StompieZA

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/10/22)

Happy Birthday
@StompieZA 

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## zx14 (12/10/22)

Happy Happy @StompieZA , may it be a great one!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (12/10/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@StompieZA 
May you have an awesome day ahead, take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (12/10/22)

Happy birthday @StompieZA

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Hooked (12/10/22)

Happy birthday @StompieZA! All the best for the year ahead.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Resistance (12/10/22)

@StompieZA


Have a fantastic day!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Stranger (12/10/22)

@StompieZA

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Timwis (12/10/22)

Happy Birthday!

@StompieZA

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## ddk1979 (12/10/22)

@StompieZA

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## WV2021 (12/10/22)

Good Afternoon all.
Hope everyone had an awesome day ahead.
Happy Birthday to
@StompieZA 
May you have an blessed day

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## ARYANTO (12/10/22)

Happy birthday :
@StompieZA

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Grand Guru (13/10/22)

Happy birthday @Grumpypixel . Enjoy your special day!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (13/10/22)

Happy Birthday!!!

@Grumpypixel

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/10/22)

Happy Birthday
@Grumpypixel 

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## vicTor (13/10/22)

happy birthday

@Grumpypixel

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (13/10/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@Grumpypixel 
May you have an awesome day ahead , take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## ARYANTO (13/10/22)

Happy birthday 
@Grumpypixel

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Mzr (13/10/22)

Happy birthday to you @Grumpypixel wishimg you an awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Stranger (13/10/22)

@Grumpypixel

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (13/10/22)

Happy birthday @Grumpypixel .

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Resistance (13/10/22)

@Grumpypixel

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Timwis (13/10/22)

Happy Birthday!

@Grumpypixel

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## ddk1979 (13/10/22)

@Grumpypixel

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Grand Guru (14/10/22)

Happy birthday @Baj @Bearshare and @Muhammad Khan. I hope you all have an amazing day!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (14/10/22)

Happy Birthday!!!

@Baj 
@Bearshare 
@Muhammad Khan

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (14/10/22)

Happy birthday @Baj @Bearshare and @Muhammad Khan.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/10/22)

Happy Birthday
@Baj 
@Bearshare 
@Muhammad Khan 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## vicTor (14/10/22)

happy birthday

@Muhammad Khan 
@Bearshare 
@Baj

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (14/10/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@Baj 
@Bearshare 
@Muhammad Khan
May you guys have an awesome day ahead , take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Mzr (14/10/22)

Happy birthday to you 
@Baj 
@Bearshare 
@Muhammad Khan 
May you all have a awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Stranger (14/10/22)

@Baj
@Bearshare
@Muhammad Khan

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## ddk1979 (14/10/22)

@Baj 
@Bearshare 
@Muhammad Khan

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Timwis (14/10/22)

Happy Birthday!

@Baj
@Bearshare
@Muhammad Khan

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## ARYANTO (14/10/22)

Happy Birthday:
@Baj
@Bearshare
@Muhammad Khan

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Resistance (14/10/22)

@Baj
@Bearshare
@Muhammad Khan

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Silver (14/10/22)

Happy Birthday

@Baj 
@Bearshare 
@Muhammad Khan

hope you had a great day
have a super weekend!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Grand Guru (15/10/22)

No birthdays toda. Have a blessed weekend everyone!

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mzr (15/10/22)

Have an awesome day everyone

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/10/22)



Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (15/10/22)

Have a great weekend all

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (15/10/22)

Happy Saturday!!!




"Whoever fights monsters should see to it that in the process he does not become a monster. And if you gaze long enough into an abyss, the abyss will gaze back into you."

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (15/10/22)

Have a great weekend everyone, take care , be safe and keep it cloudy

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 2


----------



## Resistance (15/10/22)



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Grand Guru (16/10/22)

No birthdays today. Happy vaping everyone!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 2


----------



## Mzr (16/10/22)

Happy Sunday to all, happy vaping

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (16/10/22)

Happy Sunday!

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/10/22)



Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (16/10/22)

Have a super duper awesome Sunday everyone, take care be safe and have an awesome one … keep them clouds going.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (16/10/22)



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver (16/10/22)

Have a good Sunday everyone

enjoy the Vaping journey !

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (16/10/22)

Happy Sunday and enjoy the cooler weather

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (16/10/22)

Hope you all had a great day. Loadshedding. Kept me from posting this afternoon so anyway.


Hope you had a great day!

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (17/10/22)

h birthday @haruspex. Enjoy your special day!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (17/10/22)

Happy Birthday!!!

@haruspex

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/10/22)

Happy Birthday
@haruspex 

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (17/10/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@haruspex 
May you have an awesome day ahead , take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Silver (17/10/22)

Happy birthday @haruspex
hope you have a lovely day

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## NOOB (17/10/22)

Morning all.
Happy belated birthday for all the birthdays I've missed over the past week & a bit.
Happy birthday @haruspex.
Hope you have an awesome day.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Mzr (17/10/22)

Happy birthday to you @haruspex have a awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Stranger (17/10/22)

Many happy returns for all the weekend birthdays

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Stranger (17/10/22)

@haruspex.

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## ddk1979 (17/10/22)

@haruspex

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (17/10/22)

Happy birthday @haruspex

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Timwis (17/10/22)

Happy Birthday!

@haruspex

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## ARYANTO (17/10/22)

Happy Birthday - and may the intestines predict a good year for you ....

@haruspex

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Resistance (17/10/22)

@haruspex

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Grand Guru (18/10/22)

Happy birthday @BigMeow and @JuddMan. I hope you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (18/10/22)

Happy Birthday!!!

@BigMeow 
@JuddMan

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/10/22)

Happy Birthday
@BigMeow 
@JuddMan 

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (18/10/22)

Happy birthday @BigMeow and @JuddMan.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## NOOB (18/10/22)

Morning all and happy birthday 
@BigMeow
@JuddMan
Hope you guys have a fantastic day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (18/10/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@BigMeow 
@JuddMan 
May you guys have an awesome day ahead , take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Mzr (18/10/22)

Happy birthday to you 
@BigMeow 
@JuddMan 
Have a awesome day celebrating guys

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Stranger (18/10/22)

@BigMeow 
@JuddMan

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## ddk1979 (18/10/22)

@BigMeow 
@JuddMan

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Resistance (18/10/22)

@BigMeow 
@JuddMan

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## ARYANTO (18/10/22)

Happy birthday to :
@BigMeow 
@JuddMan

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Grand Guru (19/10/22)

Happy birthday @moonunit and @sneakydino. I hope you have dan amazing day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/10/22)

Happy Birthday
@moonunit 
@sneakydino 

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (19/10/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@moonunit 
@sneakydino 
May you guys have an amazing day ahead , take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ARYANTO (19/10/22)

Happy birthday 
@moonunit 
@sneakydino

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (19/10/22)

Happy Birthday!!!

@moonunit
@sneakydino

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## WV2021 (19/10/22)

Good Morning Hope all are well and keeping safe.
Happy Birthday to
@moonunit 
@sneakydino 
Hope you guys have an awesome day ahead.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## NOOB (19/10/22)

Good morning all. Happy hump day and happy birthday 
@moonunit 
@sneakydino
Hope you guys have a fantastic day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Stranger (19/10/22)

@moonunit 
@sneakydino

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Mzr (19/10/22)

Happy birthday to you @moonunit and @sneakydino wishing you both an awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (19/10/22)

Happy birthday @moonunit and @sneakydino.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ddk1979 (19/10/22)

@moonunit 
@sneakydino

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Timwis (19/10/22)

Happy Birthday!

@moonunit 
@sneakydino

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Resistance (19/10/22)

@sneakydino and @moonunit

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Grand Guru (20/10/22)

Happy birthday @Humbolt and many happy returns!

Special birthday wishes to @AKS. I hope you have an amazing day and a wonderful year ahead!

​

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/10/22)

Happy Birthday
@AKS 
@Humbolt 

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (20/10/22)

Happy birthday 
@humboltmay you have an awesome day ahead,take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (20/10/22)

A very special birthday message goes out to 
@AKS 
May you have an amazing day ahead and thank you for being part of The official birthday group ... may your day be filled with all vape juice possible and lots and lots of vape devices , take care and have an epic day ahead

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (20/10/22)

Happy Birthday ...
@AKS - have a great day !
@Humbolt

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (20/10/22)

Happeeeee Biffffday!!!!

@AKS 
@Humbolt 

Have an awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## AKS (20/10/22)

Thanks so much for the wishes all. 45 today,don't feel a day over 60! 
@Yuvir Punwasi ,been a little off the grid of late,but will try to remedy my recent absence from the birthday page.
Have a great day all.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7


----------



## AKS (20/10/22)

Happy birthday to you @Humbolt 
Have a splendid day.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (20/10/22)

Happy Birthday

@AKS
@Humbolt

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (20/10/22)

Happy birthday @AKS and @Humbolt 

Hope you have a super day

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## NOOB (20/10/22)

Morning all and a very happy birthday to 
@AKS 
@Humbolt 
Hope you guys have a fantastic day!

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (20/10/22)

Happy Birthday @Humbolt 

And special birthday wishes to @AKS

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mzr (20/10/22)

Happy birthday to you 
@AKS 
@Humbolt 
Wishing you both an awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (20/10/22)

Happy Birthday @Humbolt 

And special birthday wishes to @AKS


Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (20/10/22)

@AKS 
@Humbolt

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (20/10/22)

@AKS and @Humbolt 
Im a bit late but I wish you guys a very


Hope your day was just awesome thus far and the rest be epic as well. 
Have a great year ahead!

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (21/10/22)

Happy Birthday @Moerse Rooikat! I hope you have an awesome day.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Mzr (21/10/22)

Happy birthday to you @Moerse Rooikat wishing you an awesome day and weekend celebrating

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (21/10/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@Moerse Rooikat
May you have an awesome day ahead , take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Timwis (21/10/22)

Happy Birthday!

@Moerse Rooikat

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (21/10/22)

Happy Birthday!!!

@Moerse Rooikat

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/10/22)

Happy Birthday
@Moerse Rooikat

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## AKS (21/10/22)

Happy birthday to you @Moerse Rooikat



Have a fantastic day and a great weekend.

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (21/10/22)

Happy Birthday @Moerse Rooikat!

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## ddk1979 (21/10/22)

@Moerse Rooikat

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## NOOB (21/10/22)

Morning all and happy birthday
@Moerse Rooikat
Hope you have a fantastic day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Stranger (21/10/22)

@Moerse Rooikat

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Hooked (21/10/22)

Happy Birthday @Moerse Rooikat! Have an awesome day!!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## WV2021 (21/10/22)

Good Morning All.
Hope you guys will have an awesome weekend.
Happy Birthday to
@Moerse Rooikat!
May you have an awesome day.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Resistance (21/10/22)

@Moerse Rooikat

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO (21/10/22)

happy birthday
@Moerse Rooikat
Hope you had a great day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Grand Guru (22/10/22)

Happy birthday @Ryan69 and @veecee. I hope you guys have an amazing day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (22/10/22)

Happy Birthday!!!

@Ryan69 
@veecee

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/10/22)

Happy Birthday
@Ryan69 
@veecee 

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## AKS (22/10/22)

Happy birthday to you 
@Ryan69 & @veecee
Have an excellent day.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (22/10/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@Ryan69 
@veecee 
May you guys have an awesome day ahead , take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Silver (22/10/22)

Happy birthday

@veecee and @Ryan69 

have a great day!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Mzr (22/10/22)

Happy birthday to you @Ryan69 and @veecee have a awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## ARYANTO (22/10/22)

happy birthday 
@Ryan69 
@veecee

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Timwis (22/10/22)

Happy Birthday!

@Ryan69
@veecee

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## ddk1979 (22/10/22)

@Ryan69 
@veecee

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## veecee (22/10/22)

Thx very much for the birthday wishes!

You guys rock!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Grand Guru (23/10/22)

No birthdays today. Happy vaping everyone!

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/10/22)



Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (23/10/22)

Happy Sunday!!!

All hail the Queen!!!



And the Jester!!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (23/10/22)

Good morning everyone, I hope we all good, have a super duper awesome Sunday, take care be safe and keep it cloudy

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (23/10/22)

@Ryan69 
And @veecee 


Hope it was awesome

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Resistance (23/10/22)



Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (23/10/22)



Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (24/10/22)

Happy birthday @umzungu and @M.kaskar. I hope you have a wonderful day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (24/10/22)

Happy Birthday!!!

@umzungu 
@M.kaskar

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (24/10/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@M.kaskar 
@umzungu 
May you guys have an awesome day ahead , take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/10/22)

Happy Birthday
@umzungu 
@M.kaskar 

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## AKS (24/10/22)

Happy birthday to you 
@M.kaskar & @umzungu
Have a great day and a friendly week.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Ryan69 (24/10/22)

Thanks guys for the birthday messages

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Mzr (24/10/22)

Happy birthday to you 
@umzungu 
@M.kaskar 
Wishing you both an awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (24/10/22)

Happy birthday @umzungu and @M.kaskar.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Stranger (24/10/22)

Many happy returns all the weekend birthdays

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Stranger (24/10/22)

@umzungu 
@M.kaskar

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## ARYANTO (24/10/22)

Happy birthday to ...
@umzungu 
@M.kaskar

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## NOOB (24/10/22)

Morning all. Happy belated birthday for the weekend birthdays and happy birthday
@umzungu
@M.kaskar

Hope you guys have a fantastic day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Resistance (24/10/22)

@umzungu
@M.kaskar

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ddk1979 (24/10/22)

@umzungu
@M.kaskar

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Timwis (24/10/22)

Happy Birthday!

@umzungu
@M.kaskar

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Grand Guru (25/10/22)

Happy birthday @BUSDRIVER. I hope you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/10/22)

Happy Birthday
@BUSDRIVER 

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Timwis (25/10/22)

Happy Birthday!

@BUSDRIVER

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (25/10/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@BUSDRIVER 
May you have an awesome day ahead , take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (25/10/22)

Happy Birthday!!!

@BUSDRIVER

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## AKS (25/10/22)

Happy birthday to you @BUSDRIVER 
Have a fantastic day.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ARYANTO (25/10/22)

Happy birthday to ...
@BUSDRIVER

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## NOOB (25/10/22)

Morning all and happy birthday 
@BUSDRIVER 
Hope you have a fantastic day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (25/10/22)

Happy Birthday @BUSDRIVER

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Stranger (25/10/22)

@BUSDRIVER

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Mzr (25/10/22)

Happy birthday to you @BUSDRIVER May you have an awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ddk1979 (25/10/22)

@BUSDRIVER

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Resistance (25/10/22)

@BUSDRIVER

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Grand Guru (26/10/22)

Happy birthday @LeislB and many happy returns!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Timwis (26/10/22)

Happy Birthday!

@LeislB

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/10/22)

Happy Birthday
@LeislB 

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (26/10/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@LeislB 
May you have an awesome day ahead , take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (26/10/22)

Happy birthday @LeislB

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (26/10/22)

Happy Birthday to a special lady!!!

@LeislB

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Hooked (26/10/22)

Happy Birthday and happy every day @LeislB!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## AKS (26/10/22)

Happy birthday & veels geluk to you @LeislB 
Have a fantastic day.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ARYANTO (26/10/22)

A SPECIAL BIRTHDAY SHOUT OUT GOES TO 
@LeislB ,one of our few ladies , have a great day and many more !

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Stranger (26/10/22)

@LeislB

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## JacoF (26/10/22)

Happy Birthday @LeislB hope your family spoils you rotten today

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## NOOB (26/10/22)

Morning all. Happy birthday 
@LeislB
Hope you have a fantastic day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Mzr (26/10/22)

Happy birthday to you @LeislB hope you have a lekker day celebrating and don't work too hard

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ddk1979 (26/10/22)

@LeislB

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Silver (26/10/22)

Happy birthday 

@LeislB 

hope you had a lovely day!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Grand Guru (27/10/22)

Happy birthday @JoeM and @Zaidieboi. Enjoy your special day’

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (27/10/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@JoeM 
@Zaidieboi 
May you guys have an awesome day ahead , take care enjoy and many happy returns.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (27/10/22)

Happy Birthday!!!

@JoeM
@Zaidieboi

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/10/22)

Happy Birthday
@JoeM 
@Zaidieboi 

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## AKS (27/10/22)

Happy birthday to you 
@JoeM & @Zaidieboi
Have a fantastic day.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Stranger (27/10/22)

@JoeM 
@Zaidieboi

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Mzr (27/10/22)

Happy birthday 
@JoeM &
@Zaidieboi 
Wishing you both an awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ddk1979 (27/10/22)

@JoeM 
@Zaidieboi

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ARYANTO (27/10/22)

Happy birthday 
@JoeM 
@Zaidieboi

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Resistance (27/10/22)

@LeislB

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Resistance (27/10/22)

@JoeM 
@Zaidieboi

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Timwis (27/10/22)

Happy Birthday!

@JoeM
@Zaidieboi

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Grand Guru (28/10/22)

Happy birthday @MoSiraj and @DonSama. Enjoy your special day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Timwis (28/10/22)

Happy Birthday!

@MoSiraj 
@DonSama

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (28/10/22)

Happy Birthday!!!

@MoSiraj
@DonSama

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/10/22)

Happy Birthday
@MoSiraj 
@DonSama 

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (28/10/22)

Happy birthday @MoSiraj and @DonSama.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## AKS (28/10/22)

Happy birthday to you 
@MoSiraj & @DonSama
Have an excellent day and a great weekend.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Silver (28/10/22)

Happy birthday 

@MoSiraj 
@DonSama 

hope you have a lovely day !!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (28/10/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@DonSama 
@MoSiraj 
May you guys have an awesome day ahead , take care , enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Resistance (28/10/22)

@MoSiraj 
@DonSama

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Stranger (28/10/22)

@MoSiraj 
@DonSama

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## NOOB (28/10/22)

Morning all. Happy Friday and happy birthday
@MoSiraj 
@DonSama
Hope you guys have a fantastic day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Mzr (28/10/22)

Happy birthday to you 
@MoSiraj 
@DonSama 
Wishing you both an awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ddk1979 (28/10/22)

@MoSiraj 
@DonSama

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ARYANTO (28/10/22)

@MoSiraj 
@DonSama
Hope you all had a nice birthday - enjoy the weekend!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Grand Guru (29/10/22)

No birthdays today. happy Vapecon everyone!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/10/22)



Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (29/10/22)

Good morning Ecigssa family , I hope everyone had a good week and here’s to an awesome weekend, take care enjoy and be safe out there

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (29/10/22)

Happy Saturday!!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (29/10/22)



Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Grand Guru (30/10/22)

No birthdays today. Happy vaping everyone!

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (30/10/22)

Have a good day Ecigssa!

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mzr (30/10/22)

Happy Sunday to all have a awesome day ecigsa

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/10/22)



Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (30/10/22)

no cake ? well then have a great day all

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (30/10/22)

Captains Log, day 2: today we are experiencing no Birthdays, again. It makes we wonder if we'll ever reach a day of celebration again. Our quest continues to find the land of cake and parties.

Have an Awesome Sunday!!!

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (30/10/22)

Good morning ecigssa family , I trust everyone is well and alls good , have a super duper awesome Sunday, take care and be safe out there

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (31/10/22)

Happy birthday @Friep and many happy returns!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (31/10/22)

Happy Birthday!!!

@Friep

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Timwis (31/10/22)

Happy Birthday!

@Friep

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (31/10/22)

Happy Birthday
@Friep

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Resistance (31/10/22)

@Friep

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (31/10/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@Friep
May you have an awesome day ahead , take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Hooked (31/10/22)

Happy Birthday @Friep. Hope you have a great day and all the best for the year ahead.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## AKS (31/10/22)

Happy birthday to you @Friep
Have a great day & a wonderful week

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## NOOB (31/10/22)

Morning all. Hope everyone had a great weekend.

Happy birthday 
@Friep
Hope you have a fantastic day.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Mzr (31/10/22)

Happy birthday to you @Friep have a awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Stranger (31/10/22)

@Friep

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## ddk1979 (31/10/22)

@Friep

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## ARYANTO (31/10/22)

Happy birthday 
@Friep

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Grand Guru (1/11/22)

Happy birthday @Slamphibian and @GCB78 . I hope you have an amazing day!

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/11/22)

Happy Birthday
@Slamphibian 
@GCB78 

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (1/11/22)

Happy Birthday!

@Slamphibian
@GCB78

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (1/11/22)

Happy Birthday!!!

@Slamphibian
@GCB78

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (1/11/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@GCB78 
@Slamphibian 
May you guys have an awesome day ahead , take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## GCB78 (1/11/22)

Thank you all for the birthday wishes! And I thought I was an early riser

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## AKS (1/11/22)

Happy birthday to you 
@Slamphibian & @GCB78
Have an amazing day.

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (1/11/22)

Happy Birthday...
@GCB78
@Slamphibian

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (1/11/22)

@GCB78 and @Slamphibian

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Stranger (1/11/22)

@Slamphibian
@GCB78

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Mzr (1/11/22)

Happy birthday to you @Slamphibian and @GCB78 wish you both an awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## ddk1979 (1/11/22)

@GCB78
@Slamphibian

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## NOOB (1/11/22)

Afternoon all. Happy birthday
@Slamphibian
@GCB78
Hope you guys have an awesome day.

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (2/11/22)

Happy Birthday @Hoosain and @Jakes1869 . I hope you have a wonderful day!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Timwis (2/11/22)

Happy Birthday!

@Hoosain 
@Jakes1869

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/11/22)

Happy Birthday
@Hoosain 
@Jakes1869 

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (2/11/22)

Happy Birthday!!!

@Hoosain
@Jakes1869

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (2/11/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@Hoosain 
@Jakes1869
May you guys have an awesome day ahead , take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## AKS (2/11/22)

Happy birthday to you 
@Hoosain & @Jakes1869
Have a fantastic day.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Mzr (2/11/22)

Happy birthday to you @Hoosain and @Jakes1869 hope you both have an awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## NOOB (2/11/22)

Morning all and happy birthday
@Hoosain 
@Jakes1869
Hope you guys have an amazing day!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Stranger (2/11/22)

@Hoosain 
@Jakes1869

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## ddk1979 (2/11/22)

@Hoosain 
@Jakes1869

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Resistance (2/11/22)

@Hoosain 
@Jakes1869

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Silver (2/11/22)

Happy birthday

@Jakes1869 
@Hoosain 

have a super day and year ahead

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Grand Guru (3/11/22)

Happy birthday @Oceanic Vapes and @SinnerG. Enjoy you special day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (3/11/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@Oceanic Vapes 
@SinnerG 
May you guys have an awesome day ahead , take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Timwis (3/11/22)

Happy Birthday!

@Oceanic Vapes
@SinnerG

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/11/22)

Happy Birthday
@Oceanic Vapes 
@SinnerG 



May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (3/11/22)

Happy Birthday!!!

@Oceanic Vapes
@SinnerG

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (3/11/22)

Happy birthday @Oceanic Vapes and @SinnerG

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Hooked (3/11/22)

Happy birthday @Oceanic Vapes  

and special birthday wishes to @SinnerG. Have a good one!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## AKS (3/11/22)

Happy birthday to you 
@Oceanic Vapes & @SinnerG
Have a wonderful day.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## NOOB (3/11/22)

Morning all. Happy birthday
@Oceanic Vapes 
@SinnerG
Hope you guys have a fantastic day!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Mzr (3/11/22)

Happy birthday to you @SinnerG and @Oceanic Vapes hope you both have an awesome celebrating

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Stranger (3/11/22)

@Oceanic Vapes
@SinnerG

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## WV2021 (3/11/22)

Good Morning All.
I hope all are well and keeping safe.
Happy Birthday to
@Oceanic Vapes 
@SinnerG 
May you guys have an awesome day.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ddk1979 (3/11/22)

@Oceanic Vapes 
@SinnerG

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ARYANTO (3/11/22)

Happy belated birthday to:
@Jakes1869 
@Hoosain
And today's birthday people , congratulations !
@Oceanic Vapes 
@SinnerG

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Resistance (3/11/22)

@SinnerG 
And @Oceanic Vapes

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Grand Guru (4/11/22)

Happy birthday @Mosmo_Omiga and @NaveshM04 . I hope you have an amazing day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Timwis (4/11/22)

Happy Birthday!

@Mosmo_Omiga 
@NaveshM04

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (4/11/22)

Happy Birthday!!!

@Mosmo_Omiga
@NaveshM04

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/11/22)

Happy Birthday
@Mosmo_Omiga 
@NaveshM04 



May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (4/11/22)

Happy birthday @Mosmo_Omiga and @NaveshM04 .

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## NOOB (4/11/22)

Morning all. Happy Friday and happy birthday
@Mosmo_Omiga 
@NaveshM04 
Hope you guys a wonderful day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## AKS (4/11/22)

Happy Friday birthday to you 
@Mosmo_Omiga & @NaveshM04
Have a fantastic day and a great weekend.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Stranger (4/11/22)

@Mosmo_Omiga 
@NaveshM04

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Mzr (4/11/22)

Happy birthday to you @Mosmo_Omiga and @NaveshM04 may your birthday be a awesome one

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Resistance (4/11/22)

@NaveshM04 and @Mosmo_Omiga

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## ddk1979 (4/11/22)

@Mosmo_Omiga 
@NaveshM04

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (4/11/22)

Good day and a happy birthday 
@Mosmo_Omiga 
@NaveshM04
Hope you guys had a lekka day and may you have an even more epic afternoon…. Partying into the weekend

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## ARYANTO (4/11/22)

Happy Birthday...
@Mosmo_Omiga 
@NaveshM04

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Grand Guru (5/11/22)

No birthdays today. Happy vaping everyone!

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mzr (5/11/22)

Have a awesome day all

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/11/22)



Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (5/11/22)

No Cake day ... have a great weekend guys [and girls] and stay safe

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (5/11/22)

Happy Saturday!!!

Have an awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (5/11/22)

Good morning ecigssa family, I trust every is well , a superb Saturday, take care and be safe out there guys

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 2


----------



## Resistance (5/11/22)



Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (6/11/22)

Happy Birthday @MoB16Zah @Ryangriffon and @Supernova. I hope you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Mzr (6/11/22)

Happy birthday to you @MoB16Zah @Ryangriffon & @Supernova have a awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/11/22)

Happy Birthday
@MoB16Zah 
@Ryangriffon 
@Supernova 



May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Timwis (6/11/22)

Happy Birthday!

@MoB16Zah 
@Ryangriffon 
@Supernova

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (6/11/22)

Happy Birthday @MoB16Zah @Ryangriffon and @Supernova.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (6/11/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@MoB16Zah 
@Ryangriffon 
@Supernova
May you guys have an awesome day ahead , take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (6/11/22)

Happy Birthday!!!

@MoB16Zah
@Ryangriffon
@Supernova

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## AKS (6/11/22)

Happy birthday to you 
@MoB16Zah @Ryangriffon & @Supernova
Have a wonderful Sunday.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Resistance (6/11/22)

@MoB16Zah
@Ryangriffon
@Supernova

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Silver (6/11/22)

Happy birthday 

@MoB16Zah 
@Ryangriffon 
@Supernova 

Have a lovely day!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## ddk1979 (6/11/22)

@MoB16Zah 
@Ryangriffon 
@Supernova

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## ARYANTO (6/11/22)

Happy Birthday
@MoB16Zah
@Ryangriffon
@Supernova

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Supernova (6/11/22)

Thank you all for the birthday wishes

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Grand Guru (7/11/22)

Happy birthday @SarelD and @Muchis. I hope you have an amazing day!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/11/22)

Happy Birthday
@SarelD 
@Muchis 



May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Timwis (7/11/22)

Happy Birthday!

@SarelD
@Muchis

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (7/11/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@Muchis 
@SarelD 
May you guys have an awesome day ahead take care , enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Resistance (7/11/22)

@Muchis and @SarelD

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (7/11/22)

Happy Birthday!!!

@SarelD
@Muchis

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## AKS (7/11/22)

A very happy birthday to the talented @SarelD and also to @Muchis 
Have an excellent day and a great week.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## NOOB (7/11/22)

Morning all. Happy belated birthday for the weekend birthdays and happy birthday
@SarelD
@Muchis
Hope you guys have a wonderful day!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Stranger (7/11/22)

Many happy returns all the weekend birthdays

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Stranger (7/11/22)

@SarelD
@Muchis

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Silver (7/11/22)

Happy birthday 

@SarelD and @Muchis 

Have a lovely day!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Mzr (7/11/22)

Happy birthday to you @SarelD and @Muchis wishing you both an awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## ddk1979 (7/11/22)

@SarelD
@Muchis

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## ARYANTO (7/11/22)

Happy birthday to ...
@SarelD the Leather man himself 
@Muchis
Congrats !!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Grand Guru (8/11/22)

No birthdays toda. Happy vaping everyone!

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/11/22)



Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (8/11/22)

Good morning ecigssa family, I trust everyone is well … may you guys have a great day ahead take care and be safe out there

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (8/11/22)

Happy Tuesday everyone!!!

And these 3 sharing a birthday is just a "bloody" coincidence...

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## NOOB (8/11/22)

Morning all. Hope everyone has a fantastic day!

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (8/11/22)

Morning all.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (8/11/22)



Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (9/11/22)

Happy birthday @HotRod19579. Enjoy your special day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## AKS (9/11/22)

Happy birthday to you @HotRod19579 
Have a fantastic day.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/11/22)

Happy Birthday
@HotRod19579 

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (9/11/22)

Happy Birthday!!!

@HotRod19579

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (9/11/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@HotRod19579 
May you have an awesome day ahead , take care enjoy and many happy returns of the day

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Resistance (9/11/22)

@HotRod19579

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Silver (9/11/22)

Happy birthday @HotRod19579 !
have a super day!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## NOOB (9/11/22)

Morning all and happy birthday 
@HotRod19579
Hope you have a fantastic day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Stranger (9/11/22)

@HotRod19579

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Mzr (9/11/22)

Happy birthday to you @HotRod19579 have a awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Timwis (9/11/22)

Happy Birthday!

@HotRod19579

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## ddk1979 (9/11/22)

@HotRod19579

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## ARYANTO (9/11/22)

Happy Birthday ...

@HotRod19579

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Grand Guru (10/11/22)

No birthdays today. Have a wonder day!

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/11/22)



Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (10/11/22)

Happy No-Birthday and have an awesome day!!

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (10/11/22)



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (10/11/22)

Good morning ecigssa family, I trust everyone is well , take care and be safe out there guys

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## NOOB (10/11/22)

Morning all. Hope everyone has a great day.

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (10/11/22)

@nobirthdaytoday

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Grand Guru (11/11/22)

Happy birthday @Erefaan @Rafique and @Twincam 16. I hope you all have a wonderful day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Timwis (11/11/22)

Happy Birthday!

@Erefaan 
@Rafique 
@Twincam 16

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/11/22)

Happy Birthday
@Erefaan 
@Rafique
@Twincam 16 



May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (11/11/22)

Happy birthday @Erefaan @Rafique and @Twincam 16

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (11/11/22)

Happy Birthday!!!

@Erefaan
@Rafique
@Twincam 16

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (11/11/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@Erefaan 
@Rafique 
@Twincam 16
May you guys have an amazing day ahead , take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## AKS (11/11/22)

Happy birthday to you 
@Erefaan @Rafique & @Twincam 16
Have a great day and a wonderful weekend.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## NOOB (11/11/22)

Morning all. Happy birthday
@Erefaan 
@Rafique 
@Twincam 16 
Hope you all have a fantastic day?

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Mzr (11/11/22)

Happy birthday to you
@Erefaan
@Rafique
@Twincam 16 
Wishing you all a awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Stranger (11/11/22)

@Erefaan 
@Rafique 
@Twincam 16

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Silver (11/11/22)

Happy birthday

@Erefaan 
@Rafique 
@Twincam 16 

Have a super day and weekend !

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## WV2021 (11/11/22)

Good Morning All.
Hope everyone is keeping safe.
Happy Birthday to
@Erefaan 
@Rafique
@Twincam 16 
May you guys have an awesome day.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ddk1979 (11/11/22)

@Erefaan 
@Rafique
@Twincam 16

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Resistance (11/11/22)

@Erefaan 
@Rafique
@Twincam 16

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ARYANTO (12/11/22)

Happy [day late] birthday
@Erefaan 
@Rafique 
@Twincam 16

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Grand Guru (12/11/22)

Happy birthday @Snakeza and many happy returns!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Mzr (12/11/22)

Happy birthday to you @Snakeza have a awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ARYANTO (12/11/22)

Happy birthday
@Snakeza and happy weekend to the rest of you

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (12/11/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@Snakeza 
May you have an awesome day ahead, take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Timwis (12/11/22)

Happy Birthday!

@Snakeza

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/11/22)

Happy Birthday
@Snakeza 

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (12/11/22)

Happy Birthday!!!

@Snakeza

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## AKS (12/11/22)

Happy birthday and happy weekend to you @Snakeza

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (12/11/22)

Happy birthday @Snakeza

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ddk1979 (12/11/22)

@Snakeza

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## vicTor (12/11/22)

happy birthday

@Snakeza

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Resistance (13/11/22)

@Snakeza

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Grand Guru (13/11/22)

Happy birthday @Astin and many happy returns!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (13/11/22)

Happy Birthday!!!

@Astin

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Mzr (13/11/22)

Happy birthday to you @Astin have a awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Timwis (13/11/22)

Happy Birthday!

@Astin

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/11/22)

Happy Birthday
@Astin 

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## AKS (13/11/22)

Happy birthday to you @Astin 
Have a fantastic day.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (13/11/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@Astin 
May you have an awesome day ahead, take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## ARYANTO (13/11/22)

Happy Birthday :
@Astin

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Resistance (13/11/22)

@Astin

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## vicTor (13/11/22)

happy birthday

@Astin

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Silver (13/11/22)

Happy birthday @Astin
Hope you have a nice day!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## ddk1979 (13/11/22)

@Astin

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Grand Guru (14/11/22)

Happy birthday @Willan. I hope you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Timwis (14/11/22)

Happy Birthday!

@Willan

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (14/11/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday
@Willan 
May you have an awesome day ahead, take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (14/11/22)

Happy Birthday @Willan !!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## vicTor (14/11/22)

happy birthday

@Willan

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/11/22)

Happy Birthday
@Willan 

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## AKS (14/11/22)

Happy birthday to you @Willan 
Have a great day and a positive week.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Mzr (14/11/22)

Happy birthday to you @Willan hope you have a awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## NOOB (14/11/22)

Happy belated birthday for the weekend birthdays and happy birthday
@Willan 
Hope you have a great day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Stranger (14/11/22)

Many happy returns for all the weekend birthdays

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Stranger (14/11/22)

@Willan

Many happy returns Willian

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## ddk1979 (14/11/22)

@Willan

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (14/11/22)

Happy birthday, @Willan.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## WV2021 (14/11/22)

Good Moring.
Happy Birthday to @Willan 
Hope you have an great day.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## ARYANTO (14/11/22)

Happy birthday
@Willan

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Resistance (14/11/22)

@Willan

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Grand Guru (15/11/22)

Happy birthday @Allen DV and many happy returns!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (15/11/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@Allen DV 
May you have an awesome day ahead, take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## vicTor (15/11/22)

happy birthday

@Allen DV

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (15/11/22)

Happy Birthday @Allen DV !!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/11/22)

Happy Birthday
@Allen DV 

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## AKS (15/11/22)

Happy birthday to you @Allen DV 
Have a fantastic day.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Stranger (15/11/22)

@Allen DV

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## NOOB (15/11/22)

Morning all and happy birthday 
@Allen DV
Hope you have a fantastic day.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Mzr (15/11/22)

Happy birthday to you @Allen DV have a awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Resistance (15/11/22)

@Allen DV

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## ddk1979 (15/11/22)

@Allen DV

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## ARYANTO (15/11/22)

Happy birthday 
@Allen DV

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Grand Guru (16/11/22)

Happy birthday @raihaan. I hope you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Timwis (16/11/22)

Happy Birthday!

@raihaan

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (16/11/22)

Happy Birthday @raihaan !!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/11/22)

Happy Birthday
@raihaan 

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## vicTor (16/11/22)

happy birthday

@raihaan

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## AKS (16/11/22)

Happy birthday to you @raihaan 
Have a fantastic day.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (16/11/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@raihaan 
May you have an awesome day ahead, take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## NOOB (16/11/22)

Morning all and happy birthday 
@raihaan 
Hope you have a great day.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Mzr (16/11/22)

Happy birthday to you @raihaan hope you have a awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## ddk1979 (16/11/22)

@raihaan

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Silver (16/11/22)

Happy birthday @raihaan
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## ARYANTO (16/11/22)

Happy birthday
@raihaan

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Grand Guru (17/11/22)

Happy birthday @Kuhlkatz. I hope you have a wonderful day!

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (17/11/22)

happy birthday

@Kuhlkatz

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Timwis (17/11/22)

Happy Birthday!

@Kuhlkatz

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/11/22)

Happy Birthday
@Kuhlkatz 

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (17/11/22)

Happy Birthday @Kuhlkatz !!

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (17/11/22)

Happy Birthday @Kuhlkatz! Hope you have an awesome day and all the best for the year ahead.

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (17/11/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday
@Kuhlkatz 
May you have an awesome day ahead , take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## AKS (17/11/22)

Happy birthday to you @Kuhlkatz 
Have a grade A day.

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (17/11/22)

@Kuhlkatz

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## NOOB (17/11/22)

Morning all and happy birthday
@Kuhlkatz
Hope you have a fantastic day.

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mzr (17/11/22)

Happy birthday to you @Kuhlkatz may you have an awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (17/11/22)

Happy Birthday @Kuhlkatz

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (17/11/22)

@Kuhlkatz

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (17/11/22)

@raihaan

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## ARYANTO (17/11/22)

Happy birthday
@Kuhlkatz

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (17/11/22)

A big thanks for all the well wishes here, ECIGSSA Fam. 
One can always count on the guys and girls here to remind you that you are getting older 

I sincerely hope that all of you had a great day yourselves as well.

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## Silver (17/11/22)

Very special birthday wish to one of the members of our Admin & Mod team

@Kuhlkatz

Thanks so much @Kuhlkatz for all you do here and have done for the forum and it’s events over the years

Hope you had a super day!

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (17/11/22)

@Kuhlkatz

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (18/11/22)

Happy birthday @786country and many happy returns!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Timwis (18/11/22)

Happy Birthday!

@786country

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/11/22)

Happy Birthday
@786country 

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (18/11/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday
@786country 
May you have an awesome day ahead, take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## AKS (18/11/22)

Happy birthday to you @786country 
Have a fantastic day and a wonderful weekend.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## NOOB (18/11/22)

Morning all and happy birthday 
@786country
Hope you have a fantastic day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Mzr (18/11/22)

Happy birthday to you @786country have a awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## vicTor (18/11/22)

happy birthday

@786country

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (18/11/22)

Happy birthday @786country

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ddk1979 (18/11/22)

@786country

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Stranger (18/11/22)

@786country

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Resistance (18/11/22)

@786country

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## ARYANTO (18/11/22)

Happy birthday
@786country

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Grand Guru (19/11/22)

Happy birthday @Hen @Karriem @Wezza and @Wheeesh. I hope you all enjoy your special day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Mzr (19/11/22)

Happy birthday to you 
@Hen 
@Karriem 
@Wezza 
@Wheeesh 
Wishing you all a awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Timwis (19/11/22)

Happy Birthday!

@Hen
@Karriem
@Wezza
@Wheeesh

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/11/22)

Happy Birthday
@Hen 
@Karriem 
@Wezza 
@Wheeesh 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## ARYANTO (19/11/22)

Happy Birthday...
@Hen
@Karriem
@Wezza
@Wheeesh

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## AKS (19/11/22)

Happy birthday to you @Hen @Karriem @Wezza 
& @Wheeesh
Have a fantastic day and a great weekend.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## vicTor (19/11/22)

happy birthday

@Hen
@Karriem 
@Wezza 
@Wheeesh

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver (19/11/22)

Happy birthday 

@Hen 
@Karriem 
@Wezza 
@Wheeesh 

hope ypu have a lovely day and weekend !

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (19/11/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@Hen 
@Karriem 
@Wezza 
@Wheeesh
May you guys have an awesome day ahead, take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## ddk1979 (19/11/22)

@Hen 
@Karriem 
@Wezza 
@Wheeesh

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Grand Guru (20/11/22)

No birthdays today. Have a blessed Sunday everyone!

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mzr (20/11/22)

Happy Sunday to all have a awesome day

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/11/22)



Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (20/11/22)

Good morning Ecigssa family, I trust everyone is well , have a super duper awesome Sunday, take care enjoy and be safe out there.

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (20/11/22)

no cake ? fortunately there is donuts left from yesterday...

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (20/11/22)



Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Grand Guru (21/11/22)

Happy birthday @BigGuy, @JasonKnell and @klipdrifter. I hope you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## vicTor (21/11/22)

happy birthday

@BigGuy 
@klipdrifter 
@JasonKnell

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Timwis (21/11/22)

Happy Birthday!

@BigGuy
@JasonKnell 
@klipdrifter

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/11/22)

Happy Birthday
@BigGuy 
@JasonKnell 
@klipdrifter 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (21/11/22)

Happy birthday @BigGuy, @JasonKnell and @klipdrifter.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (21/11/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@BigGuy
@JasonKnell 
@klipdrifter
May you guys have an awesome day ahead , take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Silver (21/11/22)

Happy birthday
@JasonKnell & @klipdrifter 
hope you have a great day

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (21/11/22)

Special birthday wish to @BigGuy from @Sir Vape
you have been here for a long time ! Thanks for all your contributions and support!
Have a lovely day!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## AKS (21/11/22)

Happy birthday to you @BigGuy, @JasonKnell & @klipdrifter. 
Have an excellent day and an agreeable week.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## NOOB (21/11/22)

Morning all. Happy belated birthday for the weekend birthdays and happy birthday
@BigGuy
@JasonKnell 
@klipdrifter 
Hope you have a fantastic day!!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## ddk1979 (21/11/22)

@BigGuy 
@klipdrifter 
@JasonKnell

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Mzr (21/11/22)

Happy birthday to you 
@BigGuy 
@klipdrifter 
@JasonKnell 
Have a awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Stranger (21/11/22)

@BigGuy 
@klipdrifter 
@JasonKnell

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO (21/11/22)

Happy birthday
the Sir at Sir Vape - @BigGuy have a good one !
@JasonKnell 
@klipdrifter

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1


----------



## Grand Guru (22/11/22)

No birthdays today. i hope you everyone has an amazing day!

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (22/11/22)

Happy day you all , have a good one .
@TRIVIO74 -aka Paul J v V ​ - HEY Buddy enjoy your away birthday!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/11/22)

Happy Birthday  
@TRIVIO74​
May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (22/11/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@trivio74 
May you have an awesome day ahead , take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Stranger (22/11/22)

@TRIVIO74​Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Mzr (22/11/22)

Happy birthday to you @TRIVIO74 have a awesome day

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (22/11/22)

Happy birthday to you @TRIVIO74

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## WV2021 (22/11/22)

Happy Birthday to @TRIVIO74 may you have an awesome day.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Resistance (22/11/22)

@Hen
@Karriem
@Wezza
@Wheeesh

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Resistance (22/11/22)

@BigGuy
@JasonKnell
@klipdrifter

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Resistance (22/11/22)

@Trivio74

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Grand Guru (23/11/22)

No birthdays today. Happy vaping everyone!

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/11/22)



Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (23/11/22)

Happy vaping

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (23/11/22)

Good morning Ecigssa family , I trust everyone is well … have an amazing day ahead , take care enjoy and be safe out there

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## WV2021 (23/11/22)

Good Afternoon all.
Hope everyone is keeping safe.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (23/11/22)

no cake ?

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Grand Guru (24/11/22)

Happy birthday @Troy Campbell. I hope you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/11/22)

Happy Birthday
@Troy Campbell 

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## vicTor (24/11/22)

happy birthday

@Troy Campbell

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Timwis (24/11/22)

Happy Birthday!

@Troy Campbell

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## AKS (24/11/22)

Happy birthday to you @Troy Campbell 
Have a fantastic day.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (24/11/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@Troy Campbell 
May you have a awesome day ahead , take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Stranger (24/11/22)

Many happy returns


@Troy Campbell

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (24/11/22)

Happy birthday @Troy Campbell.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## ddk1979 (24/11/22)

@Troy Campbell

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## ARYANTO (24/11/22)

to:
@Troy Campbell ,one of our coil magicians, Yo buddy , hope you had a stunning birthday , got lots of prezzies and a big cake !

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Mzr (24/11/22)

Happy birthday to you @Troy Campbell hope you had and still are having a awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Resistance (25/11/22)

@Troy Campbell

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Mzr (25/11/22)

Happy birthday to you @Derkster_122 and @DrKolver wishing you both an awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Grand Guru (25/11/22)

Happy Birthday @Derkster_122 and @DrKolver. I hope youchave an amazing day!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Stranger (25/11/22)

@Derkster_122 
@DrKolver

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/11/22)

Happy Birthday
@Derkster_122 
@DrKolver 

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## AKS (25/11/22)

Happy birthday to you @Derkster_122 
& @DrKolver
Have a fantastic day and a great weekend.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (25/11/22)

Happy Birthday, @Derkster_122 and @DrKolver.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Resistance (25/11/22)

@DrKolver 
@Derkster_122

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## ARYANTO (25/11/22)

@Derkster_122 
@DrKolver
Happy Friday birthday to you two

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Timwis (25/11/22)

Happy Birthday!

@Derkster_122 
@DrKolver

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## ddk1979 (25/11/22)

@Derkster_122 
@DrKolver

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (26/11/22)

A happy belated birthday 
@Derkster_122 
@DrKolver 
I hope you guys had an awesome day with lots of happy wishes and tons of gifts seeing that it was Black Friday

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## vicTor (26/11/22)

happy birthday

@DrKolver 
@Derkster_122

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Grand Guru (26/11/22)

Happy birthday @blujeenz @Mac75 and @Deemo. I hope you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (26/11/22)

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to @blujeenz @Mac75 and @Deemo

Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (26/11/22)

happy birthday

@Deemo 
@blujeenz 
@Mac75

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (26/11/22)

Happy birthday 

@blujeenz 
@Mac75 
@Deemo 

Have a great day and weekend !

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/11/22)

Happy Birthday
@blujeenz 
@Mac75 
@Deemo 


May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (26/11/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@Deemo 
@blujeenz 
@Mac75
May you guys have an awesome day ahead , take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## AKS (26/11/22)

Happy birthday to you @blujeenz ,the DIY wizard, and to you @Deemo & @Mac75 
Have an excellent day and a great weekend.

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (26/11/22)

@Deemo @Mac75



@blujeenz 


The backyard engineering and DIY wizard. 
May you have an amazing and enjoyable day

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (26/11/22)

Happy birthday to...
@Deemo
@blujeenz
@Mac75
Wish you all a happy day and see you @VapeCon 22

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## ddk1979 (26/11/22)

@Deemo
@Mac75

@blujeenz - special birthday wishes to you 

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mzr (26/11/22)

Happy birthday to you @blujeenz @Deemo and @Mac75 wishing all of you a super awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (26/11/22)

Happy Birthday!

@blujeenz 
@Mac75 
@Deemo

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (27/11/22)

Happy birthday @ruandp179 . I hope you have an amazing day!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Timwis (27/11/22)

Happy Birthday!

@ruandp179

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/11/22)

Happy Birthday
@ruandp179 

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Resistance (27/11/22)

@ruandp179

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## ARYANTO (27/11/22)

Happy Birthday!
@ruandp179

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## vicTor (27/11/22)

happy birthday

@ruandp179

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## AKS (27/11/22)

Happy birthday to you @ruandp179
Have a fantastic day.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (27/11/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@ruandp179 
May you have an awesome day ahead , take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## ddk1979 (27/11/22)

@ruandp179

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Mzr (27/11/22)

Happy birthday to you @ruandp179 have a awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Grand Guru (28/11/22)

Happy birthday @Breeze @Ericvrmma @Moomba and @Smoky Jordan. I hope you all have wonderful day!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Timwis (28/11/22)

Happy Birthday!

@Breeze 
@Ericvrmma 
@Moomba 
@Smoky Jordan

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (28/11/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@Breeze 
@Ericvrmma 
@Moomba 
@SmokeyJoe 
May you guys have an awesome day ahead , take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## vicTor (28/11/22)

happy birthday

@Breeze 
@SmokeyJoe 
@Ericvrmma 
@Moomba

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/11/22)

Happy Birthday
@Breeze 
@Ericvrmma 
@Moomba 
@Smoky Jordan 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO (28/11/22)

Happy Birthday to...
@Breeze 
@Ericvrmma 
@Moomba 
@Smoky Jordan

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## AKS (28/11/22)

Happy birthday to you 
@Breeze 
@SmokeyJoe 
@Ericvrmma 
& @Moomba
Have an excellent day and a great week.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## NOOB (28/11/22)

Morning all. Happy birthday for the weekend birthdays and happy birthday
@Breeze 
@Ericvrmma 
@Moomba 
@Smoky Jordan
Hope you guys have an amazing day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Silver (28/11/22)

Happy birthday 

@Breeze 
@Ericvrmma 
@Moomba 
@Smoky Jordan

Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Mzr (28/11/22)

Happy birthday to you 
@Breeze 
@Ericvrmma 
@Moomba 
@Smoky Jordan 
Have an awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## ddk1979 (28/11/22)

@Breeze 
@Ericvrmma 
@Moomba 
@Smoky Jordan

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Stranger (28/11/22)

@Breeze
@Ericvrmma
@Moomba
@Smoky Jordan
Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Resistance (28/11/22)

@Breeze
@Ericvrmma
@Moomba
@Smoky Jordan

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## ARYANTO (29/11/22)

nobody having a birthday yet ?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Grand Guru (29/11/22)

Happy birthday @alice zhou @Terence and @Yiannaki . I hope you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (29/11/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@alice zhou 
@Terence 
@Yiannaki 
May you guys have an awesome day ahead , take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/11/22)

Happy Birthday
@alice zhou 
@Terence 
@Yiannaki 



May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## ARYANTO (29/11/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday to youuuuu....
@alice zhou 
@Terence 
@Yiannaki

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## vicTor (29/11/22)

happy birthday

@Yiannaki 
@alice zhou 
@Terence

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## AKS (29/11/22)

Happy birthday to you 
@Yiannaki 
@alice zhou 
@Terence
Have an excellent day.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Mzr (29/11/22)

Happy birthday to you 
@Yiannaki 
@alice zhou 
@Terence 
Wishing you all a awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Stranger (29/11/22)

@alice zhou 
@Terence 
@Yiannaki

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## ddk1979 (29/11/22)

@alice zhou 
@Terence 
@Yiannaki

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Silver (29/11/22)

Happy birthday

@alice zhou - from international supporting vendor Joyetech 
@Terence
@Yiannaki 

Have a lovely day!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Timwis (29/11/22)

Happy Birthday!

@alice zhou 
@Terence 
@Yiannaki

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Grand Guru (30/11/22)

Happy Birthday @Jase and @skola . I hope you have an amazing day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (30/11/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@Jase 
@skola 
May you guys have an awesome day ahead , take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/11/22)

Happy Birthday
@Jase 
@skola 




May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Timwis (30/11/22)

Happy Birthday!

@Jase 
@skola

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## vicTor (30/11/22)

happy birthday

@skola
@Jase

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (30/11/22)

Happy Birthday @Jase and @skola

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## ARYANTO (30/11/22)

Happy birthday ...
@Jase 
@skola

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## vicTor (30/11/22)

happy birthday

@skola 
@Jase

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## AKS (30/11/22)

Happy birthday to you @skola & @Jase
Have a fantastic day.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Resistance (30/11/22)

@alice zhou
@Terence
@Yiannaki

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Resistance (30/11/22)

@skola
@Jase

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Mzr (30/11/22)

Happy birthday to you @Jase and @skola wishing you a lekker day celebrating

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Stranger (30/11/22)

@Jase 
@skola

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## ddk1979 (30/11/22)

@Jase 
@skola

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Silver (30/11/22)

Happy birthday 

@Jase and @skola 

Hope you have a great day!!!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Grand Guru (1/12/22)

No birthdays today. Happy vaping everyone!

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/12/22)



Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (1/12/22)

Good morning Ecigssa family , I trust everyone is well … have a great day ahead take care and be out there guys

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (1/12/22)



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Mzr (1/12/22)

Happy Vape day to all today have a awesome day and celebrate being stinkie free

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (1/12/22)



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Grand Guru (2/12/22)

Happy birthday @Hardtail1969 and @outlaw_cloud . Best wishes for the year ahead!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Timwis (2/12/22)

Happy Birthday!

@Hardtail1969 
@outlaw_cloud

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/12/22)

Happy Birthday
@Hardtail1969 
@outlaw_cloud 



May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## vicTor (2/12/22)

happy birthday

@outlaw_cloud 
@Hardtail1969

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mzr (2/12/22)

Happy birthday to you 
@Hardtail1969 
@outlaw_cloud 
Have a awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (2/12/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@Hardtail1969 
@outlaw_cloud 
May you guys have an awesome day ahead , take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## AKS (2/12/22)

Happy birthday to you @outlaw_cloud &
@Hardtail1969
Have a fantastic day and weekend.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Stranger (2/12/22)

@Hardtail1969 
@outlaw_cloud

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ddk1979 (2/12/22)

@Hardtail1969 
@outlaw_cloud

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Grand Guru (3/12/22)

No birthdays today. Happy vaping everyone!

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (3/12/22)

A happy start to the weekend Ecigssa family , have an awesome weekend ahead, take care and be safe out there

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/12/22)



Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (3/12/22)



Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Hooked (3/12/22)

Jonathan the tortoise, world's oldest land animal, celebrates his 190th birthday | CNN


The South Atlantic island of St. Helena is celebrating the birthday of the world's oldest living land animal -- a Seychelles giant tortoise called Jonathan, who is turning 190.




edition.cnn.com





I can't find Jonathan on the forum - maybe he doesn't vape?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Grand Guru (4/12/22)

Happy Birthday @AlidaE @Crazyj and @Henlo11 . I hope you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Mzr (4/12/22)

Happy birthday to you 
@AlidaE 
@Crazyj 
@Henlo11 
Hope you all have a awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (4/12/22)

Happy Birthday!

@AlidaE 
@Crazyj 
@Henlo11

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (4/12/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@AlidaE 
@Crazyj 
@Henlo11
May you guys have an amazing day ahead , take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 9 | Funny 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/12/22)

Happy Birthday
@AlidaE 
@Crazyj 
@Henlo11 



May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 10 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (4/12/22)

Happy birthday

@AlidaE 
@Crazyj 
@Henlo11

Have a lovely day!

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1


----------



## Resistance (4/12/22)

@Hardtail1969 
And
@outlaw_cloud

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Resistance (4/12/22)

@AlidaE
@Crazyj
@Henlo11

Reactions: Like 9 | Agree 1


----------



## AKS (4/12/22)

Happy birthday to you 
@AlidaE @Crazyj & @Henlo11
Have a fantastic day.

Reactions: Like 8 | Agree 1


----------



## ddk1979 (4/12/22)

@AlidaE
@Crazyj
@Henlo11

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 8 | Agree 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (4/12/22)

Happy Birthday @AlidaE @Crazyj and @Henlo11

Reactions: Like 9 | Agree 1


----------



## Grand Guru (5/12/22)

No birthdays today. Happy vaping everyone!

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/12/22)



Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (5/12/22)

No birthdays…

Have an awesome start to the new week everyone, take care and be safe out there

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (5/12/22)



Reactions: Like 7


----------



## ARYANTO (5/12/22)

Happy birthday for the missed birthdays - M-web went on strike since last week ..

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Resistance (5/12/22)



Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Grand Guru (6/12/22)

No birthdays today. Have a wonderful day fellow vapers!

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/12/22)



Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (6/12/22)



Reactions: Like 7 | Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (6/12/22)

Good morning everyone, have a great day.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (6/12/22)

Good morning Ecigssa family , I trust everyone is doing great … have an amazing day ahead , take care and be safe out there

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mzr (6/12/22)

Happy Tuesday rather to all have a awesome day guys

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (6/12/22)

No Birthdays !!

Have a great Tuesday

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (7/12/22)

Happy birthday @Marc86. Enjoy your special day!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/12/22)

Happy Birthday
@Marc86 

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (7/12/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@Marc86 
May you have an awesome day ahead, take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## ARYANTO (7/12/22)

happy birthday 
@Marc86

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## AKS (7/12/22)

Happy birthday to you @Marc86 
Have a wonderful day.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Mzr (7/12/22)

Happy birthday to you @Marc86 have a awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Stranger (7/12/22)

@Marc86

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## ddk1979 (7/12/22)

@Marc86

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Timwis (7/12/22)

Happy Birthday!

@Marc86

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Grand Guru (8/12/22)

No birthdays today. Have a wonderful day fellow vapers!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/12/22)



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (8/12/22)

No birthdays, have a spectacular day ahead everyone, take care and be safe out there

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (8/12/22)

have a happy day , hope there isn't too much loadshedding ...

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (8/12/22)



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver (8/12/22)

ARYANTO said:


> have a happy day , hope there isn't too much loadshedding ...



Taking strain here today so far with the loadshedding @ARYANTO
hows it been for you?

I visited MTN’s new Nigerian operation in 2001 on an analyst trip. Will never forget it for many reasons
one of them was that every few hours there was no power for an hour or two
i thought this was crazy
the locals nicknamed their power utility (NEPA) as “Never Expect Power Again”

20 yrs later, here I am in my own home in SA without power for about 7 hours so far today

I never thought it would be something I would experience here…

makes me angry and sad at the same time

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Grand Guru (9/12/22)

Happy birthday @Dr Voopenstein and @gh0st_reap3r . I hope you have an amazing day!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Timwis (9/12/22)

Happy Birthday!

@Dr Voopenstein 
@gh0st_reap3r

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Mzr (9/12/22)

Happy birthday to you @Dr Voopenstein and @gh0st_reap3r. I hope you both have an awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/12/22)

Happy Birthday
@Dr Voopenstein 
@gh0st_reap3r 



May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (9/12/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@Dr Voopenstein 
@gh0st_reap3r
May you guys have an awesome day ahead , take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## ddk1979 (9/12/22)

@Dr Voopenstein
@gh0st_reap3r

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## AKS (9/12/22)

Happy birthday to you 
@Dr Voopenstein & @gh0st_reap3r
Have a fantastic day and a great weekend.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Resistance (9/12/22)

@Dr Voopenstein
@gh0st_reap3r

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Stranger (9/12/22)

@Dr Voopenstein
@gh0st_reap3r

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Grand Guru (10/12/22)

Happy birthday @Vape0206 . Enjoy your special day!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/12/22)

Happy Birthday
@Vape0206 

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## AKS (10/12/22)

Happy birthday and happy weekend to you @Vape0206

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## ARYANTO (10/12/22)

Happy Belated ...
@Dr Voopenstein
@gh0st_reap3r
Happy today ...
@Vape0206
Have a happy day !

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## ddk1979 (10/12/22)

@Vape0206

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Timwis (10/12/22)

Happy Birthday!

@Vape0206

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (10/12/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@Vape0206 
May you have an awesome day ahead , take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Mzr (10/12/22)

Happy birthday to you @Vape0206 have a awesome day

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Resistance (10/12/22)

@Vape0206

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## victim (11/12/22)

happy birthday

@Vape0206

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Grand Guru (11/12/22)

Happy birthday @baardbek and @Neptune . I hope you have an amazing day!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Silver (11/12/22)

Happy birthday 

@baardbek and @Neptune 

hope you have a lovely day!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/12/22)

Happy Birthday
@baardbek 
@Neptune 

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## AKS (11/12/22)

Happy birthday to you @baardbek & @Neptune 
Have an excellent day.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## ARYANTO (11/12/22)

Happy birthday 
@baardbek 
@Neptune

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (11/12/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@baardbek 
@Neptune 
May you guys have an awesome day ahead , take care enjoy and many happy returns.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Mzr (11/12/22)

Happy birthday to you @baardbek and @Neptune wishing you both an awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## ddk1979 (11/12/22)

@baardbek 
@Neptune

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## victim (11/12/22)

happy birthday

@baardbek 
@Neptune

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Timwis (11/12/22)

Happy Birthday!

@baardbek
@Neptune

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Grand Guru (12/12/22)

Happy birthday @cgs and @Worskos . Enjoy your special day!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Timwis (12/12/22)

Happy Birthday!

@cgs 
@Worskos

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## victim (12/12/22)

happy birthday

@Worskos 
@cgs

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/12/22)

Happy Birthday
@cgs 
@Worskos 

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Resistance (12/12/22)

@baardbek 
@Neptune

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Resistance (12/12/22)

@Worskos 
@cgs

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (12/12/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@cgs 
@Worskos
May you guys have an awesome day ahead , take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Silver (12/12/22)

Happy birthday 

@cgs and @Worskos 

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## AKS (12/12/22)

Happy birthday to you @cgs & @Worskos
Have an excellent day and a great week.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Mzr (12/12/22)

Happy birthday @cgs and @Worskos have a lekker day celebrating

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Stranger (12/12/22)

Many happy returns for all the weekend birthdays

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Stranger (12/12/22)

@cgs 
@Worskos

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## ddk1979 (12/12/22)

@cgs 
@Worskos

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## ARYANTO (12/12/22)

Happy Birthday
@cgs 
@Worskos

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Grand Guru (13/12/22)

Happy birthday @Coldfront. Many happy returns!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## ARYANTO (13/12/22)

Happy birthday
@Coldfront

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## victim (13/12/22)

happy birthday

@Coldfront

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (13/12/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@Coldfront 
May you have an awesome day ahead , take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Resistance (13/12/22)

@Coldfront

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/12/22)

Happy Birthday
@Coldfront 

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## AKS (13/12/22)

Happy birthday to you @Coldfront 
Have a wonderful day.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Mzr (13/12/22)

Happy birthday to you @Coldfront May you have an warm and happy day celebrating

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Timwis (13/12/22)

Happy Birthday!

@Coldfront

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## ddk1979 (13/12/22)

@Coldfront

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Grand Guru (14/12/22)

No birthdays today. I hope everyone has an amazing day!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/12/22)



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mzr (14/12/22)

Have a lekker Wednesday guys and gals stay awesome

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 2


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (14/12/22)

No birthdays???? 

Have an awesome day Ecigssa family , take care and be safe out there

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 2


----------



## Resistance (14/12/22)

Have a Wonderful Wednesday

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## WV2021 (14/12/22)

Good Afternoon all.

Hope all are keeping safe.
Happy Wednesday and enjoy the rainy weather all over.
Blessed day all

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (15/12/22)

Happy birthday to @G Style @Lingogrey and @Marvyn. I hope you have an amazing day!

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/12/22)

Happy Birthday
@G Style 
@Lingogrey 
@Marvyn 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## victim (15/12/22)

happy birthday

@Lingogrey 
@G Style 
@Marvyn

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (15/12/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@G Style 
@Lingogrey 
@Marvyn
May you guys have an awesome day ahead , take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (15/12/22)

Happy Birthday
@G Style 
@Lingogrey 
@Marvyn

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## AKS (15/12/22)

Happy birthday to you 
@Lingogrey @G Style & @Marvyn
Have a fantastic day.

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (15/12/22)

@G Style
@Lingogrey
@Marvyn

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mzr (15/12/22)

Happy birthday to you @G Style, @Lingogrey and @Marvyn wishi g you all a awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (15/12/22)

@G Style 
@Lingogrey 
@Marvyn

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (15/12/22)

@G Style 
@Lingogrey 
@Marvyn

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (15/12/22)

Happy birthday

@G Style 
@Lingogrey 
@Marvyn

Hope you had a great day!

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (16/12/22)

Happy birthday @Salvator_luigi. Enjoy your special day!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/12/22)

Happy Birthday
@Salvator_luigi 

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## ARYANTO (16/12/22)

Happy birthday
@Salvator_luigi

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Timwis (16/12/22)

Happy Birthday!

@G Style 
@Lingogrey 
@Marvyn

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Timwis (16/12/22)

Happy Birthday!

@Salvator_luigi

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## ddk1979 (16/12/22)

@Salvator_luigi

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (16/12/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@Salvator_luigi 
May you have an awesome day ahead , take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## AKS (16/12/22)

Happy birthday to you @Salvator_luigi 
Have a great day and a great weekend.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Mzr (16/12/22)

Happy birthday to you @Salvator_luigi have a awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Resistance (16/12/22)

@Salvator_luigi

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## victim (16/12/22)

happy birthday

@Salvator_luigi

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## G Style (16/12/22)

Thank you all for the birthday wishes. May you all have a wonderful Christmas

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Grand Guru (17/12/22)

Happy birthday @lowierunner @PieterNel and @Vino1718 . I hope you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Mzr (17/12/22)

Happy birthday to you @lowierunner @PieterNel and @Vino1718 . May you all have a awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Timwis (17/12/22)

Happy Birthday!

@lowierunner 
@PieterNel 
@Vino1718

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (17/12/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@lowierunner 
@PieterNel 
@Vino1718
May you guys have an awesome day ahead, take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## ARYANTO (17/12/22)

Happy Birthday...

@lowierunner 
@PieterNel 
@Vino1718

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/12/22)

Happy Birthday
@lowierunner 
@PieterNel 
@Vino1718 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## victim (17/12/22)

happy birthday

@lowierunner 
@PieterNel 
@Vino1718

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## ddk1979 (17/12/22)

@lowierunner 
@PieterNel 
@Vino1718

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## AKS (17/12/22)

Happy birthday to you @lowierunner 
@PieterNel & @Vino1718
Have a fantastic day and a wonderful weekend.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Silver (17/12/22)

Happy birthday 

@lowierunner 
@PieterNel 
@Vino1718 

Hope you have a great day and birthday weekend !

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Grand Guru (18/12/22)

A very happy birthday to the one and only @vicTor and best wishes for the year ahead!

​

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (18/12/22)

@lowierunner
@PieterNel
@Vino1718

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## victim (18/12/22)

happy birthday

@vicTor

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (18/12/22)

@victim

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (18/12/22)

Happy Birthday!

@vicTor

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Mzr (18/12/22)

Happy birthday @vicTor

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (18/12/22)

@vicTor 
Have a happy day !

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (18/12/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@vicTor 
May you have an amazing day ahead , take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/12/22)

Happy Birthday @vicTor may you have a super awesome day mate

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## AKS (18/12/22)

Happy birthday to you @vicTor / @victim 
Have a fantastic day and a great festive season.

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (18/12/22)

Happy Birthday and happy every day @vicTor! Wishing you the very best for the year ahead.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (18/12/22)

@vicTor

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Grand Guru (19/12/22)

Happy birthday @Devon Strydom and @RuanK . I hope you have an amazing day!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Timwis (19/12/22)

Happy Birthday!

@Devon Strydom 
@RuanK

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/12/22)

Happy Birthday
@Devon Strydom 
@RuanK 

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Resistance (19/12/22)

@Devon Strydom
@RuanK

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## AKS (19/12/22)

Happy birthday to you @Devon Strydom
& @RuanK
Have an amazing day and a great week.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (19/12/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@Devon Strydom 
@RuanK 
May you guys have an awesome day ahead , take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## ddk1979 (19/12/22)

@Devon Strydom 
@RuanK

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Silver (19/12/22)

Happy birthday 

@Devon Strydom and @RuanK 

Have a lovely day!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Mzr (19/12/22)

Happy birthday to you @Devon Strydom and @RuanK have an awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Grand Guru (20/12/22)

Happy birthday @Rudolph and @Keyaam. I hope you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Timwis (20/12/22)

Happy Birthday!

@Rudolph 
@Keyaam

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/12/22)

Happy Birthday
@Rudolph 
@Keyaam 

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (20/12/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@Keyaam 
@Rudolph 
May you guys have an awesome day ahead , take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## ARYANTO (20/12/22)

Happy Birthday
@Rudolph 
@Keyaam

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Mzr (20/12/22)

Happy birthday to you @Rudolph and @Keyaam

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## AKS (20/12/22)

Happy birthday to you @Rudolph & @Keyaam
Have an excellent day.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## ddk1979 (20/12/22)

@Rudolph 
@Keyaam

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Grand Guru (21/12/22)

Happy birthday @Marcelle Brand and best wishes for the year ahead!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Timwis (21/12/22)

Happy Birthday!

@Marcelle Brand

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/12/22)

Happy Birthday
@Marcelle Brand 

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (21/12/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@Marcelle Brand 
May you have an awesome day ahead, take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Mzr (21/12/22)

Happy birthday to you @Marcelle Brand have a awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## AKS (21/12/22)

Happy birthday to you @Marcelle Brand 
Have a fantastic day.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Silver (21/12/22)

Happy birthday @Marcelle Brand !
Have a lovely day and year ahead!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## ddk1979 (21/12/22)

@Marcelle Brand

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Stranger (21/12/22)

@Marcelle Brand

Many happy returns

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## ARYANTO (21/12/22)

Happy Birthday!

@Marcelle Brand

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Grand Guru (22/12/22)

No birthdays today. Have a wonderful day fellow vapers!

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/12/22)

Grand Guru said:


> No birthdays today. Have a wonderful day fellow vapers!



Are you going fishing @Grand Guru ? You are up early. Or did your cat wake you for food?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/12/22)



Reactions: Like 7 | Funny 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (22/12/22)

Good morning Ecigssa family , I trust everyone is well this festive season, please take care and be safe out there on the roads … may you guys have an awesome one

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Grand Guru (22/12/22)

Rob Fisher said:


> Are you going fishing @Grand Guru ? You are up early. Or did your cat wake you for food?


I'm an eternal insomniac. I didn't land in my profession by mistake, I guess

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Resistance (22/12/22)

@Marcelle Brand

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Grand Guru (23/12/22)

Happy birthday to @Pierre2 @Johnros and @DavyH. I hope you all have a wonderful weekend!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/12/22)

Happy Birthday
@Pierre2 
@Johnross 
@DavyH 

May you all have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (23/12/22)

@Pierre2
@Johnross
@DavyH

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Silver (23/12/22)

Happy birthday 

@Pierre2 
@Johnross 
@DavyH 

Have a lovely day and festive season !

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## ARYANTO (23/12/22)

Happy birthday
@DavyH -have a happy day , enjoy!
@Pierre2 
@Johnross

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Timwis (23/12/22)

Happy Birthday!

@Pierre2
@Johnross
@DavyH

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## AKS (23/12/22)

Happy birthday to you @Pierre2 @Johnross &
@DavyH
Have a fantastic day.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Mzr (23/12/22)

Happy birthday to you 
@Johnross 
@Pierre2 
@DavyH 
Hope you all have a awesome day celebrating and even better Christmas holiday

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## ddk1979 (23/12/22)

@DavyH
@Pierre2
@Johnross

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## DavyH (23/12/22)

Thanks everyone!

Still working...bleh...it'll get better!

Have a great weekend folks!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (23/12/22)

Good day and a happy birthday 
@Pierre2
@Johnross
@DavyH
I hope you guys are having an awesome day , may you have an epic evening ahead

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## victim (23/12/22)

happy birthday

@DavyH 
@Pierre2 
@Johnross

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Grand Guru (24/12/22)

h birthday @Tayden Pillay. I hope you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Mzr (24/12/22)

Happy birthday to you @Tayden Pillay have a awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/12/22)

Happy Birthday
@Tayden Pillay 

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (24/12/22)

A very happy birthday 
@Tayden Pillay 
May you have an amazing day ahead brother

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Resistance (24/12/22)

@Tayden Pillay

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## AKS (24/12/22)

Happy birthday to you @Tayden Pillay 
Have a fantastic day.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## ddk1979 (24/12/22)

@Tayden Pillay

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Timwis (24/12/22)

Happy Birthday!

@Tayden Pillay

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## victim (24/12/22)

happy birthday

@Tayden Pillay

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Grand Guru (25/12/22)

No birthdays today!

​

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/12/22)



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (25/12/22)

Merry Christmas and good health to everyone!

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## AKS (25/12/22)

Peace, love and health to everyone on this day and a happy festive season to all.

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mzr (25/12/22)

Merry Christmas to everyone may it be filled with love, happiness and health

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (25/12/22)

Merry Christmas to everyone.

May you be truly blessed.

     

.

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (25/12/22)

A very merry Christmas Ecigssa family , may you all have a great and blessed day ahead … to those travelling, please be safe on your journey

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (25/12/22)



Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (26/12/22)

No birthdays today. Happy vaping everyone!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/12/22)



Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (26/12/22)



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (26/12/22)

Good morning Ecigssa family, I trust everyone had a great Christmas, here’s to another holiday… happy Boxing Day!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (27/12/22)

Happy Birthday @TJ MULDER @Hazard. I hope you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Timwis (27/12/22)

Happy Birthday!

@TJ MULDER 
@Hazard

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/12/22)

Happy Birthday
@TJ MULDER 
@Hazard 

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (27/12/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@Hazard 
@TJ MULDER 
May you guys have an awesome day ahead, take care enjoy and many happy returns of the day

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## AKS (27/12/22)

Happy birthday to you 
@TJ MULDER & @Hazard
Have a fantastic day.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Resistance (27/12/22)

@TJ MULDER 
@Hazard

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Mzr (27/12/22)

Happy birthday to you @TJ MULDER and @Hazard hope you guys are having a awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## ddk1979 (27/12/22)

@TJ MULDER 
@Hazard

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Grand Guru (28/12/22)

No birthdays today. Happy Wednesday everyone!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/12/22)



Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (28/12/22)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Grand Guru (29/12/22)

No birthdays today. Happy vaping everyone!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (29/12/22)

Have a happy Thursday my fellow


Members

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (29/12/22)

No birthdays … happy Thursdays Ecigssa family… have an awesome day ahead , take care enjoy and be safe out there

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/12/22)



Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (30/12/22)

Happy birthday @Noobvapester . Enjoy your special day!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Timwis (30/12/22)

Happy Birthday!

@Noobvapester

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/12/22)

Happy Birthday
@Noobvapester 

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (30/12/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@Noobvapester 
May you have an awesome day ahead, take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## AKS (30/12/22)

Happy birthday to you @Noobvapester 
Have a most wonderful day.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## ddk1979 (30/12/22)

@Noobvapester

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Mzr (30/12/22)

Happy birthday to you @Noobvapester have a awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Grand Guru (31/12/22)

Happy birthday @PervertedMonk . I hope you have a blast!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (31/12/22)

Happy Birthday
@PervertedMonk 

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Timwis (31/12/22)

Happy Birthday!

@PervertedMonk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (31/12/22)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@PervertedMonk 
May you have an awesome day ahead , take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## AKS (31/12/22)

Happy birthday to you @PervertedMonk 
Have a grand old day.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Resistance (31/12/22)

@Noobvapester

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Resistance (31/12/22)

@PervertedMonk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Mzr (31/12/22)

Happy birthday @PervertedMonk have an awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Silver (31/12/22)

Happy birthday @PervertedMonk
Have a lovely day and weekend!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## ddk1979 (31/12/22)

@PervertedMonk

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Grand Guru (1/1/23)



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Timwis (1/1/23)

Happy New Year, all!

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/1/23)



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1 | Thanks 3


----------



## Resistance (1/1/23)



Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (1/1/23)

Happy new year Ecigssa family , wishing you all everything of the very best

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 2


----------



## ddk1979 (1/1/23)

*Happy New Year everyone.*

*Wishing you a healthy, wealthy and blessed new year*

   
.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 2


----------



## Grand Guru (2/1/23)

Happy Birthday @CashKat88 and @ooogz . I hope you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/1/23)

Happy Birthday
@CashKat88 
@ooogz 

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (2/1/23)

Happy Birthday!

@CashKat88 
@ooogz

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (2/1/23)

Happy Birthday @CashKat88 and @ooogz .

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mzr (2/1/23)

Happy birthday to you @CashKat88 and @ooogz have a awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (2/1/23)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@CashKat88 
@ooogz 
May you guys have an awesome day ahead , take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Resistance (2/1/23)

@CashKat88 and @ooogz

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## AKS (2/1/23)

Happy birthday to you @CashKat88 & @ooogz 
Have a fantastic day.

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (2/1/23)

Happy birthday

@CashKat88 and @ooogz 

Have a super day and wishing you all the best for the new year

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (2/1/23)

@CashKat88 
@ooogz

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (3/1/23)

Happy birthday @TylerD . Enjoy your special day!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Resistance (3/1/23)

@TylerD

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/1/23)

Happy Birthday
@TylerD 

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (3/1/23)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@TylerD 
May you have an awesome day ahead , take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Mzr (3/1/23)

Happy birthday to you @TylerD have an awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## AKS (3/1/23)

Happy birthday to you @TylerD 
Have a wonderful day.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (3/1/23)

Happy birthday @TylerD

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## ddk1979 (3/1/23)

@TylerD

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Timwis (3/1/23)

Happy Birthday!

@TylerD

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Grand Guru (4/1/23)

No birthdays today. Have a wonderful day fellow vapers!

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/1/23)



Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (4/1/23)

Good morning Ecigssa family , I trust everyone is well , take care and be safe out there …. Have a vapefull day

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (4/1/23)

Greetings


Have a good day!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (4/1/23)



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Grand Guru (5/1/23)

Happy birthday @Zeki Hilmi and @Brendon156. I hope you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/1/23)

Happy Birthday
@Zeki Hilmi 
@Brendon156 

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (5/1/23)

Happy Birthday!

@Zeki Hilmi 
@Brendon156

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (5/1/23)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@Brendon156 
@Zeki Hilmi 
May you guys have an awesome day ahead , take care , enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## AKS (5/1/23)

Happy birthday to you @Zeki Hilmi 
& @Brendon156
Have an amazing day.

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (5/1/23)

@Zeki Hilmi 
@Brendon156

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mzr (5/1/23)

Happy birthday to you 
@Brendon156 
@Zeki Hilmi

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (5/1/23)

@Brendon156 
@Zeki Hilmi

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (5/1/23)

Happy birthday @Zeki Hilmi and @Brendon156.

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (5/1/23)

Happy birthday 

@Zeki Hilmi from Voodoo Vapour
and @Brendon156 

hope you had a great day!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (Friday at 03:25)

Happy birthday @Nailedit77 and @Danielgomes66. I hope you have an amazing day!

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (Friday at 03:46)

Happy Birthday
@Nailedit77 
@Danielgomes66 

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (Friday at 04:01)

@Nailedit77 
And 
@Danielgomes66

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (Friday at 04:28)

Happy Birthday!

@Nailedit77
@Danielgomes66

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (Friday at 07:17)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@Nailedit77 
@Danielgomes66 
May you guys have an awesome day ahead , take care enjoy and many happy returns of the day

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (Friday at 07:25)

Happy birthday 

@Nailedit77 and @Danielgomes66 

Have a lovely day!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (Friday at 11:06)

@Nailedit77 
@Danielgomes66

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mzr (Friday at 11:43)

Happy birthday to you @Nailedit77 and @Danielgomes66 wishing you a awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## AKS (Friday at 11:54)

Happy birthday to you 
@Nailedit77 & @Danielgomes66
Have an excellent day.

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Danielgomes66 (Friday at 11:57)

Thanks everyone and happy birthday @Nailedit77 hope u have a great one

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Nailedit77 (Friday at 14:24)

Thanks for the messages everyone

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## THE REAPER (Friday at 16:31)

Happy Birthday
@Nailedit77 
@Danielgomes66 
Have a awesome day.

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (Saturday at 05:29)

No birthdays today.

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (Saturday at 06:27)



Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (Saturday at 07:48)

No birthdays??? Have an amazing day Ecigsaa family, take care and be safe out there

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (Saturday at 08:23)



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru (Sunday at 00:15)

Happy birthday @Faiyaz Cheulkar and @NikiLouw . I hope you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Mzr (Sunday at 00:17)

Happy birthday to you @Faiyaz Cheulkar and @NikiLouw have a awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## AKS (Sunday at 00:32)

Happy birthday to you @Faiyaz Cheulkar &
@NikiLouw 
Have a fantastic day.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Resistance (Sunday at 01:00)

@Faiyaz Cheulkar 
And 
@NikiLouw

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Timwis (Sunday at 05:22)

Happy Birthday!

@Faiyaz Cheulkar 
@NikiLouw

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (Sunday at 05:24)

Happy Birthday
@Faiyaz Cheulkar 
@NikiLouw 

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (Sunday at 06:14)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@Faiyaz Cheulkar 
@NikiLouw 
May you guys have an awesome day ahead , take care enjoy and many happy returns of the day

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (Sunday at 10:42)

Happy birthday @Faiyaz Cheulkar and @NikiLouw .

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## ddk1979 (Sunday at 12:18)

@Faiyaz Cheulkar 
@NikiLouw

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Grand Guru (Monday at 04:34)

Happy birthday @Menzz. Enjoy your special day!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (Monday at 04:41)

Happy Birthday
@Menzz 

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Timwis (Monday at 04:45)

Happy Birthday!

@Menzz

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## AKS (Monday at 05:46)

Happy birthday to you @Menzz 
Have a fantastic day and a great week.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (Monday at 07:30)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@Menzz 
May you have an awesome day ahead, take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Mzr (Monday at 07:40)

Happy birthday to you @Menzz habe a awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Resistance (Monday at 07:58)

@Menzz

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (Monday at 08:41)

Happy birthday to you @Menzz

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## ddk1979 (Monday at 11:54)

@Menzz

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Grand Guru (Tuesday at 05:33)

Happy birthday @Just.dave99 . I hope you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (Tuesday at 05:54)

Happy Birthday
@Just.dave99 

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (Tuesday at 07:15)

Happy birthday for yesterday @Menzz 
hope you had a great day

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Silver (Tuesday at 07:15)

Happy birthday @Just.dave99
Have a super day!

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (Tuesday at 07:23)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@Just.dave99 
May you have an awesome day ahead , take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## AKS (Tuesday at 08:16)

Happy birthday to you @Just.dave99 
Have an excellent day.

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (Tuesday at 08:34)

Happy birthday @Just.dave99

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mzr (Tuesday at 08:43)

Happy birthday to you @Just.dave99 may you have an awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (Tuesday at 09:56)

Happy birthday @Just.dave99

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (Tuesday at 10:55)

@Just.dave99

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (Tuesday at 17:53)

Happy Birthday!

@Just.dave99

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Grand Guru (Yesterday at 02:52)

Happy birthday @RayDeny and @Soprono. I hope you have an amazing day’

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Timwis (Yesterday at 02:57)

Happy Birthday!

@RayDeny 
@Soprono

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (Yesterday at 04:47)

Happy Birthday
@RayDeny
@Soprono

May you both have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## ARYANTO (Yesterday at 06:22)

Happy Birthday
@RayDeny
@Soprono

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## AKS (Yesterday at 07:02)

Happy birthday to you 
@RayDeny & @Soprono
Have a fantastic day.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Mzr (Yesterday at 07:48)

Happy birthday to @RayDeny and @Soprono
Wishing you both an awesome day celebrating

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (Yesterday at 08:09)

Good morning and a happy birthday 
@RayDeny
@Soprono
May you guys have an awesome day ahead,take care enjoy and many happy returns

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (Yesterday at 08:40)

Happy birthday @RayDeny and @Soprono.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## ddk1979 (Yesterday at 11:00)

@RayDeny
@Soprono

Wishing you an awesome day ....   

.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Grand Guru (Today at 02:28)

Happy birthday @Jengz. I hope you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (33 minutes ago)

Happy Birthday
@Jengz 

May you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

